# January Baby Bears 2017 ~ 48 Momma Bears: 21 Blue, 17 Pink



## AliJo

Hi everyone!! Please feel free to join us, we love having new ladies! Even just an occasional update from you would be wonderful! 

This forum was originally started by kksy9b, but I took over to help her out! Thank you for doing a wonderful job and starting this thread kk! 

Her post:

_Hi all! Thought I would start up a thread where we can keep track of everyone a bit easier! Please let me know your due date and I'll get you added! Can't wait to go on this journey with you all!

To join the facebook group, please send me a PM and I will send you back the link to my FB page. I will add you as a friend in order to add to the group and then delete. 

Baby Bear Signature (thanks to Ali for creating!!). Select the link for 'IMG' under "Share this Photo" on the right. Then add to your signature:
https://s1294.photobucket.com/user/AliciaJosephine/media/JanBabyBears3_zpstj3pmmlb.jpg.html_



*December 31*
tweetybird818 :blue:

*January 1*
Baby_Dust :pink: Born 12/28/2016!
Midnight_Fairy :yellow: Turned :pink:! Violet born 01/06/2017!

*January 2*
xsadiex :pink:

*January 3*
shobbs :yellow: Turned :pink:! Born 12/29/2016!
AliJo :blue: Baby T born 01/02/2017!
WDWJess :blue: George Oscar born 01/08/2017!

*January 4*

*January 5*
kittiecat :blue: Noah born 12/24/2016! 
Sunshine Star :yellow: turned :blue:! Born 01/07/2017!


*January 6*

*January 7*
Vankiwi :pink: Hazel Chloe born 12/30/2016!
danser55 :pink: :pink: Maggie Catherine born sleeping 7/27/2016 
Emilia Evelyn born 10/25/2016!
MamaMac123 :blue: Born 12/30/2016!

*January 8*

*January 9*
kksy9b :yellow: Turned :blue:! Calvin Nathaniel born 01/13/2017
Angel5000 :pink: Melody born 01/06/2017!

*January 10*
Momtastic101 :pink: Born 01/03/2017!
chitown28 :pink: Eleanor Jean Born 01/13/2017!
Ally2015 :blue: Isa born 12/25/2016!

*January 11*
Thorpedo11 :pink: Born 01/16/2017!
WantaBelly :yellow: Turned :pink:! Londyn born 12/19/2016!
Anababe :pink: Evelyn born 01/15/2017!
vrogers :pink: Lillian born 01/09/2017!

*January 12*
victoria11 :yellow:

*January 13*
newbie2013 :blue: Born 01/01/2017!

*January 14*
bke :blue: Baby boy born sleeping at 22 weeks

*January 15*
cnote :blue: Born 01/15/2017!

*January 16*
greats :pink: Genevieve Estelle born 01/10/2017!

*January 17*
slammerkin :blue: Jack Gavin born 01/24/2017!
TTCBabyG2015 :blue: Baby Theo born sleeping 08/16/2016

*January 18*
pompeyvix :blue: Jamie born 01/23/2017!

*January 19*
Apple111 :blue: Ollie born 01/13/2017!

*January 20*

*January 21*

*January 22*

*January 23*

*January 24*
Literati_Love :pink: Violet born 01/27/2017!
Skye Leigh :blue:

*January 25*
froggyfrog :blue: Gage born 01/24/2017!

*January 26*

*January 27*

*January 28*
mrs.green2015 :blue::blue: Both boys born 12/30/2016!
Elonaire :blue: Freddy born 01/26/2017!

*January 29*
Tryingagain3 :blue: Harry born 02/01/2017!

*January 30*

*January 31*


:coffee:*MIA*:coffee:

Jan 4 Elliebellie :yellow:
Jan 5 twilightgeek2 :yellow:
Jan 8 Cheeses :yellow:
Jan 12 Ejcliff :yellow:
Jan 15 SurpriseMum :yellow:
Jab 16 roosav :yellow:
Jan 18 patni :yellow:
Jan 21 Ttcbbytwo :yellow:
Jan 26 camp0433 :yellow:
Jan 31 ebelle :yellow:, Hotbump :blue:

_
Gone but not Forgotten_
glong88 :angel: 
Beankeeper :angel: 
CrowBaby :angel: 
808malia :angel:
Yo_Yo :angel: 
CountryMomma :angel: 
bumbleberry :angel: 
hhimayy :angel:
May55 :angel:
Jessica60 :angel:
Janisdkh :angel:


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi Kksy9b. 
My estimated due date is Jan 11th. :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Jan 7 for me!


----------



## twilightgeek2

Meeee please :) Jan 3rd I think :)


----------



## kksy9b

Gottchya ladies!

How are you all feeling so far? Experiencing any symptoms? I've been feeling alright. Bloated every evening and some short mild nausea but that's about it! No complaints so far!


----------



## twilightgeek2

I'm like the song at the minute I'm "down with the sickness" and it really is all day! Sore boobs and spotty face too! :/ Ahh well eh? Here's to hoping it'll get better


----------



## kksy9b

with my DS, MS kicked in at 5.5 weeks and was that same all day sickness. I found always keeping a little bit of food on your stomach helped tremendously! I hope it goes away in a few weeks for you :hugs:


----------



## twilightgeek2

Ooh does that possibly mean a boy on its way for me ?!? Haha :) sigh I'm good though only actually been sick 3/4 times it's just the all day long of feeling sick which is annoying me most


----------



## newbie2013

Can you add me for the 11th, but I suspect that may change because it was an fet and I think I calculated it wrong!


----------



## slammerkin

Hi all, joining you! Got my BFP on Mother's Day! Due Jan 17th.


----------



## glong88

I'm due 7th but as you no I'm not sure if things are progressing :(


----------



## shobbs

Can you please out me down for the 7th Jan please


----------



## tweetybird818

I *think* I am due around 6th Jan. Having a dating scan on the 20th to confirm. Two weeks is soooo long away! But I can't wait to get confirmation and reassurance!

Any news glong?


----------



## glong88

No third bloods today. Will get results tomorrow hopefully

After Thursday's results of 91 I would expect at least 200 for it to be good news that's based on 72hour doubling too


----------



## Sunshine Star

Eta 8/1/17 &#128522;


----------



## Angel5000

According to doc, I'm tentatively due Jan9. :D 

Bloods from Friday came back on Saturday and my beta went up to 1843 (from 541 on Wednesday)! They brought me in for US on Sunday at 4W+6. What a great Mothers Day Present. 

Got to see the gestational sac and dr says everything looks really good for where I'm at. They have me scheduled for an US EVERY WEEK until I'm 12 weeks. I'm actually really excited about that. Next one will be 6w+2 and doctor thinks we might be able to see heart beat at that point. 


As for symptoms: sore boobs. bloating. and nausea is just setting in occasionally. Loading up on peppermint tea and peppermint lifesavers to take to work. It's not easy to teach math to a bunch of annoying HS kids when you are nauseous!!


----------



## danser55

I am due Jan 7th, just one baby as far as the u/s on Friday revealed.

The m/s hasn't been too bad. I am mostly really tired and dizzy, my boobs hurt constantly too.


----------



## kksy9b

Got everyone added!

twilight- you never know! I'd put your odds at about 50% ;) lol Do you plan on finding out the gender?

newbie- i can always move you hun if they change your date. have they booked your scan yet (haven't checked your journal or the other thread yet)

glong- here for you no matter what happens :hugs: praying for good news

tweety- two weeks will fly by for you i'm sure! let me know if they move your date

angel- great numbers! i think it's amazing they are getting you a scan every week to check on baby and make sure they are okay. that will be a big comfort for you! i've been getting the sore boobs (up by my armpits) the last few days too and the bloat is real! hope the peppermint tea and lifesavers help any nausea that comes up!

danser- glad the u/s looked good and hope the m/s stays manageable!

Are you ladies still testing at all? I'm 5 weeks today and won't test past 5.5 in case i start hitting the hook effect. I was worried with my temps that kept falling (i'm not recording in ff but still tracking out of habit) so I took my last FRER on Saturday. It wasn't as dark as I would have liked and am thinking of picking up on last one to take tomorrow. I would expect to see test line as dark/darker than control by then. I dont want to waste the money but it's another month to my first appointment and seeing that darker line would really put my heart at ease for the next few weeks (or at least until the MS kicks in if it does). Thoughts?


----------



## glong88

Finally at 24 dpo I'm praying this is good news 

Should get bloods tomorrow but I was stuck on 1-2 for sooo long
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## slammerkin

I'll taken a few more tests I'm sure. I'm 3w6d. I had to stop temping mid-LP because we went on vacation and I forgot my thermometer. So annoyed now because I would have LOVED to have a proper complete chart with this BFP. Morning sickness hit around 5 weeks with my daughter. I'm having frequent stretchy aches in my belly, but that's my only symptom so far.


----------



## shobbs

Glong - that's fab. I'm so happy you got your 2-3. I think you may had an initial slow starter but that's a great test.

I tested today as I had 2 frer left here is my test at 24dpo

https:// https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_1515.jpg


----------



## kksy9b

Glong, great news!! Praying you just had a slow riser but the rest will be smooth sailing!

Slammer- bummer about the thermometer! I've been having some stretching too, much more than with my first pregnancy. 

Shobbs- amazing! See, that's what I would love to see :) I'm 21 DPO today so think I will pick up one more and test either Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## glong88

Looking forward to bloods tomorrow xx


----------



## shobbs

Ok I am absolutely shattered my youngest is currently on antibiotics for scarlet fever and of course means he absolutely hates it, having to give it 4 times a day is torture. The poor might I hate being good mummy bad mummy. I didn't go to work today ( I work 12 hour shifts) as a manager and my boss phoned me to say 'we have a very busy week this week you know' arghh it really wound me up. Like I would choose to avoid work on a busy week. 

Anyway that's my mini rant, also a ate a bar of chocolate this evening (my treat as I can't have a glass of wine anymore) and I have had the worst heartburn in the world. :(


----------



## Angel5000

Glong - fabulous! Maybe it was just a slow rise! Keeping fx for you!! 

I'm by testing recently but I really want to take another FRER just to see the line get darker than the control. I took my second CB on Sunday and it sto said 2-3 which made me sad. :( I know my levels are rising wel though so I'm not too worried.


----------



## shobbs

Angel5000 said:


> Glong - fabulous! Maybe it was just a slow rise! Keeping fx for you!!
> 
> I'm by testing recently but I really want to take another FRER just to see the line get darker than the control. I took my second CB on Sunday and it sto said 2-3 which made me sad. :( I know my levels are rising wel though so I'm not too worried.

I didn't get my 3+ until 22 dpo


----------



## Momtastic101

I just got my first numbers back and they were 851.2 at 4 weeks and 2 days!!!!!!!!! My Hcg numbers are measuring 1 week ahead :happydance::happydance:. Did my second draw today I'm really praying that those numbers doubled


----------



## Momtastic101

Please add me to the list my EDD is January 10th


----------



## WDWJess

Hi please add me on for 5th.

I just started feeling crappy today with exhaustion & a little nausea, headache all day too but that could just be the hot couple of days we've experienced!

Was a fb group started?


----------



## shobbs

Ok I've created a closed group as it stands called 'keepsakes' this is the quickest way to get everyone added. Of course it give no indication what the group is about and only members can see what is being said. Feel free to add the group also if you pm your name then I can confirm only b&b members are added and no snooping eyes :)


----------



## Janisdkh

January 6th for me :D


----------



## Janisdkh

glong88 said:


> Finally at 24 dpo I'm praying this is good news
> 
> Should get bloods tomorrow but I was stuck on 1-2 for sooo long

YEY! Glong see I told ya honey <3 You just needed a few more days to get your 2-3 xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## WantaBelly

Can you please put me down for the 16th? This is just going off the start of my LMP of April 9th


----------



## Vankiwi

Shobbs there are a few groups with one member called Keepsakes, what does your profile pic look like?


----------



## Janisdkh

shobbs said:


> Ok I've created a closed group as it stands called 'keepsakes' this is the quickest way to get everyone added. Of course it give no indication what the group is about and only members can see what is being said. Feel free to add the group also if you pm your name then I can confirm only b&b members are added and no snooping eyes :)

Never been in a closed group that I remember :D


----------



## kksy9b

added all new members to the front!

shobbs- oh no! hope your little guy feels better soon!

angel-do you have another CB digital? when will you take it if you do?

momtastic- great news!!!

For the FB group, why don't we PM Shobbs (if you dont mind) and she can send the direct link? I'll do this now and add instructions to the front page so that we are able to get everyone that wants to join, while still remaining anonymous on the main thread. Thoughts?


----------



## Angel5000

kksy - I don't have another CB Digital. :/ Will probably pick one up in the next few days and take it. Just to make myself happy. 

I think that's a great idea, to get a direct link to the group. I"ve searched for keepsakes and there are way too many groups with that name, even as closed groups.


----------



## Sunshine Star

I will need to try and check in more to keep up with the chat on this thread :) congratulations to everyone! And I'm excited to be sharing this moment with you guys.

I'm excited but also super nervous about this pregnancy. I'm praying this one sticks around and doing my best to have faith but it's tricky once you've experienced a mc! I'm analysing everything and checking myself when I go to the loo. Tbh I don't really have many symptoms other than my boobs are really sore, I've been having cramping too which makes me nervous. I don't feel nauseous at all. I was 1-2 weeks on the CBD last Monday and then a week later 3+ which I can only see as a good thing?? &#129300; I'm a fitness instructor as a part time job alongside my full time job and I'm concerned I may be overdoing it-not more than I would when not pregnant but I'm worried this may have had something to do with the mc I had... As I say... Over analysing everything!! 

Hoping everyone has a great day! It's beautiful and sunny here today for a change!! Hooray!


----------



## tweetybird818

Sunshine star I'm really nervous too. I dont have any symptoms atm. I have had a bit of nausea a few days but nothing with like my first pregnancy.

By this time last time i had sore boobs, crazy ms, was uncontrollably emotional.

By comparison i feel like i am not even pregnant so I'm stressing. And of course when the dr called to tell me my blood results i was more concerned with a vitamin deficiency she found and asking what to take so I didnt actually ask what my numbers were. Though she did say they were 'good' so I suppose I should try relax, enjoy NOT feeling sick and wait for my dating scan.


----------



## Elliebellie

Can I be added for the 8th of Jan please?

Feeling good so far, very tired with sore boobs and an achey stomach, but no sickness yet thankfully!

Looking forward to chatting, hope everyone is feeling well! x


----------



## Sunshine Star

Yes tweetybird! I should probably feel grateful I feel ok just now &#128522; And enjoy this part! Easier said than done!!


----------



## slammerkin

I would love to not have morning sickness this time around, but at the same time it definitely makes you feel reassured that you ARE pregnant. Based on my last pregnancy I probably only have another week or so of freedom before it hits me.


----------



## Janisdkh

Can someone pm me the facebook group :D :D :D


----------



## newbie2013

I hardly feel pregnant at all! In fact, tomorrow I think I'll do another pee test just to put my mind at ease! First appointment schedule for 22nd May - I'll be 6w4d by then... Wow - still can't believe it!


----------



## Momtastic101

May I be added to the list as well my due date is January 10th


----------



## Cheeses

January 8th for me : )


----------



## Momtastic101

So I got great news my numbers went from 851.2 at 4 weeks and 2 days to 5228 at 4 weeks and 6 days :thumbup: my Hcg numbers are so high I never expected this, and they're more than doubling. I'm so relieved I'm crying tears of joy :cry:


----------



## danser55

I feel so tired and dizzy I can't wait to get home from work and take a nap. Dinner will be late on the table but oh well.


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congratulations momtastic! That sounds great &#128522;


----------



## Vankiwi

Got my 3rd beta back this morning. I'm not sure what to make of it :wacko:

17dpo 617
20dpo 2266
23dpo 4791

So my doubling time has dropped from 38hrs to 65hrs. That doesn't sound good although I've read that it slows down once you get past the point I'm at. So who knows!


----------



## Thorpedo11

I got my first midwife appt. Its May 31. I will 7+6. I'm so excited for for it. My morning sickness has eased up a little bit. Still pretty nauseous but not getting sick. Also my tiredness has kicked in more.


----------



## kksy9b

sunshine- its not unreasonable to me to be overly cautious and nervous given your past loss. Its great that you saw 3+ on the digital! I think MS is most common to kick in around 5-6 weeks, if you get it at all, so i'm sure that is coming down the road. As for working out, like you said, its good to maintain the level you were at before getting pregnant. The thing I heard was that you need to be able to still talk outloud through your workouts. If you can't talk, you aren't getting enough oxygen which means baby isn't getting enough. But if you can still talk (read: you aren't breathless) than you should be fine.

slammerkin- with my first pregnancy i was so anxious to start feeling sick because like you said, it helps reassure you. But having been through that before, this time around I'm trying not take for granted the days left of feeling good :) how long did it last for you in your previous pregnancy?

momstastic- that is amazing news!! congratulations!

danser- hope the dizziness goes away soon for you and you are able to get some rest

Van- you actually want to see doubling in 48-72 hours so you are right on track

Thorpedo- yay for your first appointment set up! glad you are getting a break from getting sick

I got all the new ladies added. There were a couple that had commented before that I added yesterday but I guess forgot to hit "save"..sorry about that! Please let me know if I missed you because it wasn't done on purpose!

AFM, nausea was in full force last night but not to the point of getting sick. I am finding low sodium peanut butter is the trick to keeping it away for me. A spoonful or two and it eases up for a bit! Got a call about 15 minutes ago from my doctors office. I had some blood work and a urine culture done last week. My culture came back already GBS positive...sigh. I had it last time around but it didn't show until later on. She said that because its already showing, they are going to treat me with a round of antibiotics now and of course during labor. I was hoping to labor at home longer this time (last time I went in when I was a 5 I think and was 8 hours in the hospital laboring) and be IV free but oh well. What's most important is that baby is protected when they are born.


----------



## WDWJess

Kksy9b I've been missed off the list Hun for 5th. My friend has been GBS positive for her last 2 pregnancies. I never even heard of it until she told me about it. Wish we could be automatically tested for it here! Am I right in thinking it can come and go though?!

I've been feeling absolutely exhausted these last couple of days and lots of headaches too. Slight bit of nausea but I'm expecting it to hit me full on next week if my other 2 pregnancies are anything to go by!


----------



## Janisdkh

Vankiwi said:


> Got my 3rd beta back this morning. I'm not sure what to make of it :wacko:
> 
> 17dpo 617
> 20dpo 2266
> 23dpo 4791
> 
> So my doubling time has dropped from 38hrs to 65hrs. That doesn't sound good although I've read that it slows down once you get past the point I'm at. So who knows!

Yes its good :) HCG doesnt just double in 48 hours, it can take up to 72 <3


----------



## slammerkin

Kksy9b I can't remember exactly how long it lasted but I think it was well into the second trimester. Early-mid pregnancy sucked so much. I know most women enjoy the second tri the most, but i was still nauseated and had bad back pain. Third tri was the best for me!


----------



## Janisdkh

kksy9b said:


> sunshine- its not unreasonable to me to be overly cautious and nervous given your past loss. Its great that you saw 3+ on the digital! I think MS is most common to kick in around 5-6 weeks, if you get it at all, so i'm sure that is coming down the road. As for working out, like you said, its good to maintain the level you were at before getting pregnant. The thing I heard was that you need to be able to still talk outloud through your workouts. If you can't talk, you aren't getting enough oxygen which means baby isn't getting enough. But if you can still talk (read: you aren't breathless) than you should be fine.
> 
> slammerkin- with my first pregnancy i was so anxious to start feeling sick because like you said, it helps reassure you. But having been through that before, this time around I'm trying not take for granted the days left of feeling good :) how long did it last for you in your previous pregnancy?
> 
> momstastic- that is amazing news!! congratulations!
> 
> danser- hope the dizziness goes away soon for you and you are able to get some rest
> 
> Van- you actually want to see doubling in 48-72 hours so you are right on track
> 
> Thorpedo- yay for your first appointment set up! glad you are getting a break from getting sick
> 
> I got all the new ladies added. There were a couple that had commented before that I added yesterday but I guess forgot to hit "save"..sorry about that! Please let me know if I missed you because it wasn't done on purpose!
> 
> AFM, nausea was in full force last night but not to the point of getting sick. I am finding low sodium peanut butter is the trick to keeping it away for me. A spoonful or two and it eases up for a bit! Got a call about 15 minutes ago from my doctors office. I had some blood work and a urine culture done last week. My culture came back already GBS positive...sigh. I had it last time around but it didn't show until later on. She said that because its already showing, they are going to treat me with a round of antibiotics now and of course during labor. I was hoping to labor at home longer this time (last time I went in when I was a 5 I think and was 8 hours in the hospital laboring) and be IV free but oh well. What's most important is that baby is protected when they are born.

How about flax seeds? It's a good source of b6 :) Helps with nausea .. I am glad they caught the gbs now.. Good to get that sorted early :) xo


----------



## Vankiwi

Janisdkh said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Got my 3rd beta back this morning. I'm not sure what to make of it :wacko:
> 
> 17dpo 617
> 20dpo 2266
> 23dpo 4791
> 
> So my doubling time has dropped from 38hrs to 65hrs. That doesn't sound good although I've read that it slows down once you get past the point I'm at. So who knows!
> 
> Yes its good :) HCG doesnt just double in 48 hours, it can take up to 72 <3Click to expand...

Thanks, it's just the drop in how long it's taking to double I don't like!

After so many losses it's sometimes hard to have hope!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so tired. No nausea today, even though I had nausea the last several days, which made me really nervous. But my boobs are still REALLY sore so that is a little reassuring. Strongly considering picking up another test just to ease my mind! :haha: Can't go today because the roofers are coming to finish our house and I have to be here, and I can't go to the local store because the town is so small that my students work there, and they keep the tests locked up. So I def don't want to get that rumor started now! 

Momtastic - that's great!! 


Vankiwi - what did your doctor say about the numbers? 


kksy - what is GBS?


----------



## Vankiwi

Angel I haven't spoken to the docs yet. I don't see my FS until my scan on the 18th.

GBS is Group B Strep.


----------



## vrogers

Mind if I join? :) 

Due date is January 13 based on ovulation (I tracked using OPKs and temping) and I have my first official doctor appointment Monday 05/16 when I will be 5w3d, I'm so nervous as I had super early miscarriage in December. Had bloods drawn last week and so far things are progressing much better than last time. 

So excited to join y'all!


----------



## kksy9b

WDW- got you added! sorry about that :flower: And yes, GBS can come and go. Here if you test positive at any point during pregnancy they will treat you at birth as if you have it. better to be safe than sorry kind of a thing. I anticipate I'll have it at the end as well though based on my last pregnancy. Hope you enjoy the last week of feeling good for a bit! Did it go away with your other 2 after first tri or did it linger?

slammerkin- sorry it lasted so long for you :( I hope this time is different and you get to enjoy second tri as well!

Jan- thanks! I'll look into flaxseed when I go grocery shopping next week :thumbup:

van- totally understandable why its so nerve-wracking. i hope baby continues to grow well for you. are they going to do any more draws?

Angel- i've only had a few bouts of nausea and being a little extra tired...and i totally picked up more tests tonight lol. I think its hard when you are in that in between time before symptoms really kick in (though to be fair, lots of women are asymptomatic during first tri and still have healthy beans). If a test will help reassure you, then I would go for it at this point. I would heavily caution against testing past 6 weeks as you will start to run into the hook effect at some point and will only stress yourself more. And like Van said, GBS is Group B Strep. Here is a link with more information about it https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancy-complications/group-b-strep-infection/ Essentially it is an infection that could be passed onto baby as they pass through the birth canal and cause things like pneumonia or meningitis (along with others). They will give you antibiotics during labor to protect the baby and drastically reduce the odds of them getting sick. 

vrogers- welcome! i'm so sorry for your previous loss and pray for good news for you at your appointment!


----------



## Vankiwi

Kksy - I might go on Thursday. I can't decide if I should keep getting the betas or not.


----------



## shobbs

My youngest caught GBS. He was born at 28 weeks so I was never tested. It was the scariest time of my life he deteriorated so quickly within hours he was being resuscitated. Luckily we were in hospital and my little man fought so hard. Definitely getting tested this time


----------



## Sunshine Star

Hi ladies, I was sitting on the couch last night with my legs over the arm and I did a wee sneeze and I had an almighty shooting pain in my right pelvis. It disappeared straight away but was painful. I've googled it and it came up ligament stretching however, I'm worried I'm a bit early for that?! At only 5w3d. Has anyone had experience of this? Today it feels a kind of strange throbbing pain, not sore but just annoying. Eek! &#129300;


----------



## shobbs

Sunshine Star said:


> Hi ladies, I was sitting on the couch last night with my legs over the arm and I did a wee sneeze and I had an almighty shooting pain in my right pelvis. It disappeared straight away but was painful. I've googled it and it came up ligament stretching however, I'm worried I'm a bit early for that?! At only 5w3d. Has anyone had experience of this? Today it feels a kind of strange throbbing pain, not sore but just annoying. Eek! &#129300;

Oh yes.... Just sneezed and it really hurt. Definitely ligament stretching. I Get it when I stand up to quickly. Definitely nothing to worry about


----------



## shobbs

morning sickness has got me :( last night felt awful as I was so exhausted. Led in bed thinking I'm gonna throw up. Woke up this morning and felt iffy. Now just had a light lunch and my reflex's are on overdrive. I actually really badly do not want to throw up, I hate being sick :(


----------



## Sunshine Star

Thank you Shobbs! &#128522; Sorry you're feeling sickly! Hope you have a good day X


----------



## patni

Hi everyone

I'm due 18th Jan :)


----------



## Janisdkh

*Kksy-* You are very much welcome :) Hope it helps! 

*Shobbs-* so sorry about your lil one, glad he was a fighter though.. Also sorry about the nausea but hey :D Nice sign! 

*Sunshine-* sounds like legement pain :( It hurts :( I hate when I have to cough or sneeze ...

*Patni*- Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## danser55

My morning sickness has gotten worse since yesterday. I was hoping it would be pretty mild this time around. I keep reminding myself these are all signs reminding me I am pregnant and the baby is growing. 

I would also kill for a nap right now.


----------



## slammerkin

I hate hate hate throwing up too. Really dreading it.


----------



## danser55

So I just had some brown spotting. Only when I wiped but now I'm so nervous. I called my RE just to get their opinion.


----------



## Vankiwi

Hope everything is OK Danser!


----------



## Momtastic101

I had an u/s this morning and they didn't see anything in my uterus but there is fluid on pelvis so I'm most likely having an ectopic pregnancy :cry: I did another blood draw to make sure my numbers are still going up so now I'm just waiting to hear back from my doctor to see what the next step is :cry:. I'm really devastated


----------



## Janisdkh

Momtastic101 said:


> I had an u/s this morning and they didn't see anything in my uterus but there is fluid on pelvis so I'm most likely having an ectopic pregnancy :cry: I did another blood draw to make sure my numbers are still going up so now I'm just waiting to hear back from my doctor to see what the next step is :cry:. I'm really devastated


Please make sure they see a baby in your tubes before they do anything pls..Was there at least a sac in your uterus???


----------



## danser55

Im sorry Momtastic!

I hope so too, thanks Vankiwi!


----------



## danser55

They offered for me to come in for a u/s tomorrow. I hope it stops but going in for a u/s tomorrow will help me feel better.


----------



## Janisdkh

danser55 said:


> They offered for me to come in for a u/s tomorrow. I hope it stops but going in for a u/s tomorrow will help me feel better.

So glad you get to go! Could be normal honey :) I bled with all my kiddos


----------



## slammerkin

I hope everything is OK danser. 

Momtastic I'm so sorry!


----------



## newbie2013

I have read in so many places that bleeding in early pregnancy can be completely normal, but hopefully the scan will give you some answers.

Good luck


----------



## Angel5000

Danser - hope everything is ok!! 

Momtastic - oh no! :hugs: I hope things turn out ok. 


Afm - my nausea today and yesterday is gone. And today my breasts don't feel as sore as before. I'm really paranoid it means I'm not progressing :(


----------



## Momtastic101

Janisdkh said:


> Please make sure they see a baby in your tubes before they do anything pls..Was there at least a sac in your uterus???

This is good advice, I'm definitely going to do that. The exact words of my doctor was "they're not sure if they're seeing a sac yet" and that "it's too early to see anything in your tubes". Idk why she can't just tell me clean and clear what's going on :growlmad:


----------



## Janisdkh

Momtastic101 said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> Please make sure they see a baby in your tubes before they do anything pls..Was there at least a sac in your uterus???
> 
> This is good advice, I'm definitely going to do that. The exact words of my doctor was "they're not sure if they're seeing a sac yet" and that "it's too early to see anything in your tubes". Idk why she can't just tell me clean and clear what's going on :growlmad:Click to expand...

Possible you are alil bit earlier then you think.. Were you going by LMP or conception? I don't like the doctors exact words.. You should be able to see at least the gestational sac, later the yolk, and then fetal pole..


----------



## Vankiwi

Momtastic have you had betas done? Are they over 2000?


----------



## Momtastic101

Janisdkh said:


> Possible you are alil bit earlier then you think.. Were you going by LMP or conception? I don't like the doctors exact words.. You should be able to see at least the gestational sac, later the yolk, and then fetal pole..

I'm going by LMP if I go by when I think I ovulated I'd actually be a day ahead. I guess I have no choice but to wait and see what happens


----------



## Momtastic101

Vankiwi said:


> Momtastic have you had betas done? Are they over 2000?

Yes my last betas were two days ago and they were 5228, i should be hearing back about the ones from today by tomorrow but I should be over 10,000 now if they're still increasing normally


----------



## Janisdkh

Momtastic101 said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Momtastic have you had betas done? Are they over 2000?
> 
> Yes my last betas were two days ago and they were 5228, i should be hearing back about the ones from today by tomorrow but I should be over 10,000 if they're still increasing normallyClick to expand...

Dont be scared if they did not double in two days as it can take 72 hours to double :) Good luck sweetie <3


----------



## Vankiwi

Once you get over 6000 it can take at least 96 hours to double.


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hi all, due 1/1/17

Saw the dr today, so it's starting to real! Next appointment in 4 weeks


----------



## Momtastic101

Yeah I think you guys misunderstood me, I'm sorry I could have phrased that a little better. My Hcg is going up fine, I was saying my bloods from two days ago were 5228, idk what they were today but I'm assuming they should be at around 10,000 today meaning they should definitely see at least a sac


----------



## Angel5000

Momtastic - if your betas were 5228, then they should be able to see a sac by now. My RE has all his patients come in at 1600 to look for gestational sac because he said that you can almost always see a gestational sac by then UNLESS there is more than one sac because then you'd have multiple smaller sacs producing less each but combined reached the higher number. But I would think they would be able to see the sac by now at that high of a level. 

:Hugs: Keeping fx for you!


----------



## Momtastic101

Angel5000 said:


> Momtastic - if your betas were 5228, then they should be able to see a sac by now. My RE has all his patients come in at 1600 to look for gestational sac because he said that you can almost always see a gestational sac by then UNLESS there is more than one sac because then you'd have multiple smaller sacs producing less each but combined reached the higher number. But I would think they would be able to see the sac by now at that high of a level.
> 
> :Hugs: Keeping fx for you!

Yes that's what I've always been told too, my doctor just called me and said my numbers were over 13,000 today so they definitely should have been able to see something today even if it wasn't much. So my next step will be to do another blood test Friday followed by an ultrasound to confirm then go through with treatment.


----------



## Angel5000

Momtastic101 said:


> Yes that's what I've always been told too, my doctor just called me and said my numbers were over 13,000 today so they definitely should have been able to see something today even if it wasn't much. So my next step will be to do another blood test Friday followed by an ultrasound to confirm then go through with treatment.

Friday seems like such a long wait. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Thorpedo11

Momtastic- im sorry to hear that they are thinking ectopic. I'm hoping that they just didn't get a good view and that your little bean is where he should be.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Man I've felt like a sharp dull cramp on my left side today. I'm thinking that it's just been trapped gas. ( thank goodness my hubby isn't home or he would be grossed out by my gas)&#128567; Nausea was here for only a little while today but that's also because I'm been eating all day long ( it's actually coming back tonight). I have a headache that just won't go away and I don't want to take any medicine. So I'm hoping that going to bed early tonight will help. My boobs are still super sore. And I'm exhausted. But other than that I feel pretty good. 

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm OK, going for another beta tomorrow. Having some cramping today. Still worrying!


----------



## twilightgeek2

I'm Sicky again :( but hey I've spent the last two days panicking because of cramping and that horrible feeling as if I'm gonna get a visit from af. But she never came so obviously pickle is just stretching and making themselves comfy in there! I hate living in the UK :( I've had no blood tests nothing I haven't even seen anyone yet and probably won't until 8-10 weeks :/ even though I'm petrified of losing again I told my doctor this and she said at the moment it's just about letting nature take its course :( I just wanna know if I have a healthy pickle or not is that such a bad thing?


----------



## kksy9b

Van- if it will help you feel more reassured, i would go in. 

shobbs- oh my goodness! i'm glad your little guy fought so hard to get well again. sorry the MS has been so bad already. I hope it has eased up a bit for you.

sunshine- sounds exactly like ligament pain to me. I dont think with my first pregnancy I started experiencing it until later on (though i dont remember exactly). Have definitely been feeling it this time around already though.

patni- welcome, got you added hun! how are you feeling so far?

danser- its so confusing when you're pregnant because you want to feel sick so you feel like baby is doing well, but you also just want to feel better! i hope it settles down a bit for you. Right there with you on naps! There are several times during the day i just want to lay my head down and close my eyes for a bit! And brown spotting is old blood and not a cause for concern. it's great that they are giving you an US to help reassure you. I hope the spotting has stopped for you and as hard as it is, try not to worry too much :flower:

momtastic- oh hun, i am so so sorry :hugs: i pray that on your next US they will see a sac or if they dont, that they can give you a clear answer and treatment plan. thinking and praying for you 

angel- its very normal for symptoms to come and go through first tri. i know how worrying it is, but i'm sure by tomorrow or the day after it will be back in full force! Typically its 5-6 weeks before you start seeing full on MS etc so you could still be early (and remember that some women luck out and have no symptoms through first tri!)

baby_dust- welcome! our first new years due date :) how are you feeling so far? 

thorpedo- glad you are doing well so far! all sounds like normal early pregnancy symptoms to me and glad it's all been mild for you. ugh, headaches are awful- FX it goes away during the night.

twilight- i dont get bloods drawn here either (at least not for hcg) and we usually aren't seen until 10-12 weeks so i feel your pain! the nice part about it is though that when you are seen you will be able to hear the hb (depending when exactly you go in) for the first time and it WELL makes the wait worth it :)

AFM, have had some nausea and fatigue today. And oh my the bloating is out of control. but really mild stuff so far and no complaints! I took another test today and finally saw the test as dark as control :happydance: The line also came up as it was moving across for the first time so that made me feel a lot more confident that things are progressing well. I have one test left but feel no need to use it. i might use it at 6 weeks just because, or i might give it to a friend who is trying. I dont want it to go to waste.

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow! We are heading out of town Friday (announcing to our family this weekend!). I will likely be on tomorrow and MAYBE friday morning. But once friday afternoon hits, i will just be lurking until we get home on monday as its too much to respond/update the front from my phone.


----------



## danser55

kksy9b thank you!
Momtastic I'm sorry about this all I hope it's not ectopic and you get some good news soon.

There are so many people here it's hard to keep up. I didn't go in to my RE this morning. The spotting stopped around 3 yesterday afternoon and it was really so little. All of my pregnancy symptoms are still loudly present, my face exploded with acne this morning too. I have an appointment on Monday so hopefully we will see the heartbeat.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm glad the spotting stopped for you hun. In had it with my first and it is so scary but odds are good baby is perfect in there!


----------



## danser55

kksy9b said:


> I'm glad the spotting stopped for you hun. In had it with my first and it is so scary but odds are good baby is perfect in there!

Thanks I hope you are right!


----------



## Vankiwi

I've lost track - is there a FB group set up?


----------



## WantaBelly

Before I make any posts I have to put a disclaimer in here. Even though I wish I had time to read everyones posts when I jump on here, I do not. This does not mean I do not care about each and everyone of you and what you are going through. Its just that I have 10 other children, a husband and a company to run. So when I do get on here to try to catch up a little its only long enough to read back a couple of pages. I hope this in no way offends anyone.

That being said I have said a prayer for each and everyone of you and look forward to spending the next 9 months helping each other out with whatever we can because lets face it, sometimes men just don't understand and cannot relate even though they may want to.


----------



## newbie2013

Wantabelly - Thanks for adding your disclaimer. I don't have any other kids, so I don't have that as a reason as to why I don't post a lot. It doesn't mean that I don't think about you all and keep sending positive thoughts. I usually read on my phone, which isn't as easy to reply on, so usually only reply when I'm on my personal laptop - I'm still really careful about what I do on my work network.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies. I just took my final test. I was so happy when I got this. I'm 5 weeks and 1 day. Also already changed midwives I'm going back to the one who delivered my DD.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AliJo

You can add me to the list!!


----------



## newbie2013

Congratulations thorpedo!

Good to have you on board alijo!


----------



## AliJo

I'm away for three days and there is a new group.. I'll have to find some time to catch up! Glad to see so many January due dates!! Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## kksy9b

Van- there is but i haven't gotten the link yet. I'm heading out of town for the weekend tomorrow and will set up a new one (with all the information on the front page) if I can't track the current one down when I get home on Monday.

wantabelly- totally understand hun! it's hard with so many members to keep track of everyone. It's nice hearing updates when you can :flower: 

newbie- i'm the same way with often reading on my phone. i really only have time to read during breakfast or lunch and will then either go back and respond if there is time at nap (like today) or after DS is in bed and the chores are done. look forward to hearing from you when you're able!

thorpedo- awesome news with the test!! glad you're able to change back to the midwife you've used before.

Ali- gottchya hun! yes, a new group- wanted to try and consolidate everyone from the other two together and be able to keep track of everyones due dates etc. How are you feeling?

AFM, was feeling great all morning and had a lot of fun getting to play with DS. Nausea hit me about 20 minutes ago and as I was replying my nipples have started burning! Each day it is hitting just a little bit earlier so i anticipate by this time next week or so i'll be in "all day nausea" territory lol. The fatigue this time is unreal. i didn't have it last time but then again, i worked in an office and wasn't chasing a two year old around lol. 

hope you ladies have a great weekend! i'll try and check in one more time before my trip, otherwise, i'll be back on (and will catch up the front page) either Monday night if there is time and definitely by Tuesday.


----------



## Baby_Dust

I find it hard keeping on here too, so apologies I don't reply to all. Looking forward to joining the FB group. It seems so much easier, and nice to put a name/face to the person :) 

I don't really have any symptoms. It's worrying me somewhat :( I feel tired but not extreme exhaustion. Some smells turn my stomach but that's it really. I had a previous MC at nearly 11 weeks before my children, so guess I'm just a bit hyper sensitive :( 

Hope you're all doing well! 

Enjoy your weekend away kksy9b, any special announcement plans?


----------



## slammerkin

Add me to the list of posters who can't keep up and reply to everyone, but I definitely read! 

Currently looking forward to going home from our vacation on Saturday and looking into making my first prenatal appt!

Oh, and to twilightgeek most people in America don't get all that early testing...I think just when you have a history of losses or are working closely with a doctor for conception. My first appt will prob be 8 weeks.


----------



## Angel5000

Today a couple times when I laughed or coughed I had a sharp pain in my lower right side. Not sure what it is. :/ 

My symptoms seemed to be gone yesterday but today my boobs are sore again, and the nausea was back briefly. also been really dizzy toady. 


Danser - glad the spotting stopped! 

Thorpedo - I'm so jealous! I only got 2-3 yesterday on the CB Digi :growlmad: But my cheapies are creating beautiful lines so I'm trying not to let myself get annoyed. 

twilightgeek - Not everyone here in the US gets all the early testing. Some will be able to get HSG bloods done but most of us who have lots of early testing only have it due to multiple losses, high risk, or infertility treatments. In my case my OB won't even see me until 9 weeks, so the only reason I'm getting all my blood work and a weekly U/S until then is because I see an RE for my habitual losses, and they are watching me very closely to make sure I don't lose this one. Otherwise I'd have to wait until June for my first OB visit.


----------



## Thorpedo11

twilightgeek2 said:


> I'm Sicky again :( but hey I've spent the last two days panicking because of cramping and that horrible feeling as if I'm gonna get a visit from af. But she never came so obviously pickle is just stretching and making themselves comfy in there! I hate living in the UK :( I've had no blood tests nothing I haven't even seen anyone yet and probably won't until 8-10 weeks :/ even though I'm petrified of losing again I told my doctor this and she said at the moment it's just about letting nature take its course :( I just wanna know if I have a healthy pickle or not is that such a bad thing?

Twilight I know how you feel. I'm in the us but I won't get to see my midwife until I'm 11.2 weeks along. I saw my regular dr only because I had an appt with him for over 2 month and he didn't even do a beta draw. 

I think I'm going to call her tomorrow and see if I can set up my 12 ultrasound for the same day I see her. That way they can do the nt measurement and blood draws.


----------



## vrogers

I'm right there with you ladies who find it hard to keep up! I am happy and thankful to be here with everyone and will try my best though. I am especially thankful to have a large group of you who understand better than anyone else what I'm going through! 

AFM- I did get my 3+ on clearblue weeks this morning completely expecting it to still say 2-3 especially on only an hour hold so that was a nice surprise. My only symptoms so far are peeing more, bloating off and on, breast pain off and on (although they stay massively swollen) and super tired. Just waiting for my appt Monday!


----------



## shobbs

Morning all. Hope you are all as well as expected growing our little jelly beans. 

I don't feel too bad today. The last 3 days had terrible sickness and feeling dizzy. I'm currently trying to pack and clean our house as we are moving over the weekend. My symptoms tend to worsen during the day so making the most of not feeling sick this morning. My parents have.my youngest this morning which means I can make a start on the cleaning. I still haven't made an appointment with a midwife, going to do that once we move as we need to change doctors anyway. 

6 weeks today yeahhhhh


----------



## Sunshine Star

Angel5000 said:


> Today a couple times when I laughed or coughed I had a sharp pain in my lower right side. Not sure what it is. :/
> 
> My symptoms seemed to be gone yesterday but today my boobs are sore again, and the nausea was back briefly. also been really dizzy toady.
> 
> 
> Danser - glad the spotting stopped!
> 
> Thorpedo - I'm so jealous! I only got 2-3 yesterday on the CB Digi :growlmad: But my cheapies are creating beautiful lines so I'm trying not to let myself get annoyed.
> 
> twilightgeek - Not everyone here in the US gets all the early testing. Some will be able to get HSG bloods done but most of us who have lots of early testing only have it due to multiple losses, high risk, or infertility treatments. In my case my OB won't even see me until 9 weeks, so the only reason I'm getting all my blood work and a weekly U/S until then is because I see an RE for my habitual losses, and they are watching me very closely to make sure I don't lose this one. Otherwise I'd have to wait until June for my first OB visit.

I've had this too! When sneezing and I looks it up and it was ligament stretching. It was a horrible feeling!!

I'm feeling so bloated today and sore :(


----------



## Anababe

Hi guys, wow I've been away for a week and there's so much to catch up on. Found you here though.. can you add me for Jan 8th please. May change as I'm not 100% on dates but I'm guessing at that for now.

Hope everyone is doing ok. I'm 5+5 now.. no symptoms really as of yet apart from being a bit more tired than usual and my boobs are super sore at the moment. Had the odd moment of sickness but not sure if that's MS or just in general. I had it so bad with all other pregnancies though I'll be more than happy to skip it on this one.. wishful thinking maybe!

I've got my midwife appt on 23rd May so hopefully get a scan date then and get a more accurate idea of where I'm at. I'm pretty sure I've got dates about right though I think I'd know if I was further along than I think.

I'll have read back and see what I've missed :D


----------



## danser55

I hate when some of my symptoms come and go. I figure as long as I am still exhausted I am still pregnant PGAL brain is horrible. I can't wait for Monday u/s to see the heartbeat.


----------



## Elliebellie

Wow lots of reading to catch up on, I have been working nights this week so it is lovely to come on and read about everyone on similar journeys.

Night shift appears to have kick started my nausea, and made my fatigue ridiculous, but otherwise feeling well.

Hope everyone waiting for news from the Dr's gets the answers they are hoping for soon. 

Also looking forward to hearing more about the Facebook group! X


----------



## newbie2013

Fatigue, nausea and painful boobs is the order of the day for me. Thank goodness I haven't been required to do terribly much.

Looking forward to hearing news from doctor's appointments!


----------



## pompeyvix

Hey everyone. Hoping I can join. I got my BFP today! Been trying for 21 months and it's been a long road. I already have a Daughter who was conceived after just 2 months NTNP!

I ov'd CD23, so today I am just 11 DPO. Digi come up with pregnant 1-2. My ticker is based on my LMP which was 10th April, but I know in reality I am not 4 weeks 5 days pregnant due to late ovulation. Due date 15th Jan , again based on LMP, but I reckon it is more likely going to be a week or so later. I guess I'l find out when I got for my first ultrasound.


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - Congratulations and welcome!! I'm sure a lot of us will fluctuate some. I remember with my son I got bumped a week further along. If that happens again I'll no longer have a January due date! I'll probably stay here anyways. 

KK - I'm feeling good, but I'm starting to have a little bit of nausea and food aversion. Nothing to write home about, though. Also tired and I had unrelated back/hip pain that was horrible. I'm finally starting to feel better, though. It was awful Wednesday, couldn't even stand straight. I did some stretching throughout the day on Thursday and I think that really helped because today I feel sooo much better! I made sure to get to the gym and walk at an incline on the treadmill since that always seems to help my hip issues. 

Momtastic - Just read back a little, hope you're okay. :hugs:

Newbie - I'm right along with you on the fatigue. I'm always torn between taking a nap with my son or getting some work done around the place since it's the best time to hammer a lot of it out. 

Ellie - I avoid night shifts like the plague. I felt so sick on them when I had to do them for about 3 months. Flipping my schedule twice a week was killing me. I hope it's fairing well for you though, other than the nausea which I hope isn't too bad. 

So, today I was at my great grandmother's and my aunt (who lives with her and helps her out) saw a gorgeous dog being walked so we went to get a closer look to see if we could tell what it was. Well the lady was walking a dog, pushing a stroller, with a baby strapped on her chest. I made the comment "Hey, maybe I should just do that with our second one instead of considering a double stroller." I say general things like this because I always planned on having more. She looks at me and is all "Second?! *Looks down at my stomach* Are you trying to tell me something?!" 
Me "What?! No.. I mean.. it's not like we aren't planning on having more" 
Her "Oh.. so you're not pregnant, are you?" 
Me "No.. I'm not." 
Her "Okay, thought you were trying to tell me something for a minute!" 
I've made comments like this before so I have no idea why she jumped on this assumption! I swear people can smell it or something.. :haha:

So, I lied to my favorite aunt. Then later I got her to watch my son for my "dental appointment" I'll be having. Also lied about taking ibuprofen for my severe back pain to my stepmom. She then applied this patch to my back to help which I then went to the restroom and ripped off since I read that the ingredients aren't recommended during pregnancy. I'll be glad when I tell everyone so I don't have to keep hiding! :wacko:

Okay, I need some sleep. Stayed up long enough. :sleep:


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo ooh man that amount of lying/hiding is exhausting, lol! It will be so nice when we all reveal the truth. :)

We are finally heading home from our two-week vacation today and I'm looking forward to being in my own home again.


----------



## Jessica60

Hi, 
Can I join please. My due date is 2nd January. 

I already have a daughter, she is about to turn 4 in the summer. We have been trying for a second child for a couple of years now. We would have liked them to be closer in age. We were finally getting whole nights sleep and in September no child care payments. All going to change now. I sort of started to prepare myself mentally for my daughter being an only child then I get a bfp. Can't wait to let her know she has been asking for a baby for ages.


----------



## Anababe

Morning girls,

AliJo - That must be really hard keeping up the secret. I told my immediate friends and my mum and dad but not announced it yet so no one else knows. I quite like just having my own little secret that me and my partner can keep for a little while.

Pompeyvix - Congratulations and welcome!

I'm feeling ok this morning. My little girl is poorly so another day at home for me, she was off school yesterday too. Poor thing hate it when they are ill and I can't do anything. 

My back is playing up this last week. Its so hard now im limited on painkillers. Before I found out I was pregnant I'd been having back/hip pain for a few years.. since my last baby who's 3 now. I fought constantly for doctors to investigate and they just kept brushing it off until 3 months ago when I said I'd had enough and demand them to look into it. I finally got an MRI scan showing I had 2 herniated discs, one partly bulging one fully herniated and was surrounding the spinal cord. They referred me to a neurosurgeon as they thought surgery would be only option.. now I'm pregnant and I'm really worried how I'm going to cope with the added weight on my back. I assume they are not going to offer me surgery now. I have my appt with the Neurosurgeon next Sat so I'm keeping everything crossed that they can offer some alternative to manage the pain!


----------



## Anababe

Welcome and congrats Jessica!


----------



## Baby_Dust

Congrats and welcome Pompey and Jessica :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi, can you please add me? I'm due 22nd January :)

Congratulations ladies :)


----------



## AliJo

Jessica & Yo Yo - Welcome ladies!! Congratulations!! 

Yo Yo - I remember you from when I got pregnant with my son! Only a month between him and your son! 

Jessica - That'll be fun to let her know!! Sometimes older children are a blessing with the next child. I hear many say how helpful they are! Maybe you'll really like this age gap! 

Ana - Oh gosh I couldn't even imagine that pain. It's bad enough when I put my back out! My brother has back issues and he's miserable at times. He's got a herniated disc as well, but also narrowing and there is fusion. I don't know how many discs are fused, but he can hardly handle it. He needs surgery as well, but he's afraid of getting it because many people he talked to that had it didn't have good outcomes. Either the pain was no better or they were worse. The problem with it is that he can't choose who does it because he's in the military and they decide. Otherwise he could find a good surgeon. 

Slam - I really enjoy our little secret as well. I will probably tell some people when I'm about 10 weeks. I work with my stepmom and I don't want everyone at work accidentally finding out because she's not very good at keeping a secret when she's excited!


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello all! I'm excited to be joining you! I am due January 24 with baby #2! Just got my BFP today! :)


----------



## Anababe

Welcome Literati and YoYo! :D

AliJo - yeah it's painful but guess I'm used to living with it now. Just a nightmare as I can't take my usual codeine and ibuprofen. Fingers crossed the surgeon can find something to help next week!

Hope you have all had a good day. I'm feeling ok today, waiting for OH come back from dping the horses then we can have dinner I'm starving! Seem to constantly be hungry these days lol


----------



## Angel5000

Welcome and congrats to all the new adds!! :) 

As for the lying and hiding, that's so difficult. We've decided not to hide it. We aren't publicly announcing necessarily but if someone asks we tell them. I had to tell my job out of necessity because i'm high risk and the doctor is seeing me weekly, and I'm out of sick leave for the school year so I had to tell my Principal what was going on. As well as my "team" because it felt wrong constantly lying to them about why I was missing a day every week (also makes me look like a craptastic teacher). So several people at my job know, and DH had to tell his job because I plan on him being at those U/S so they had to know why he needed off early every Tuesday for the next six weeks.

We haven't told extended family but close friends and our immediate family knows. If anything happens, I'd rather have the support. But that is just our decision, after 14 months of TTC and 2 losses, I'm so over "hiding" it. :haha: 


AFM - we have our next U/S on Tuesday and will be 6w+2. Hoping to see heart beat!! It might make me feel less anxious. Right now my symptoms come and go. One day I feel fine, and the next I feel nauseous and dizzy all day. Yesterday was pretty bad. I'm just glad I was giving quizzes and tests in all my classes so I didn't have to move around much. The remainder of this school year may be tricky.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Anababe and Angel5000!

That makes sense why you wouldn't try to keep it a secret, Angel! That is a lot of appointments to explain away.


----------



## Elliebellie

AliJo thankfully I don't have to do nights that often, maybe one week a month, but they are terrible for nausea, I could hardly manage when I was pregnant with my daughter. 

We have told family and close friends already, and a few colleagues due to the nature of my job. We were going to keep it a secret for longer, but I am terrible with secrets and we figured if I get hyperemesis again I will need their support. Saving telling extended family until after the 12 week scan though. 

What stage is everyone planning on telling their other kids? I am planning on waiting for the 12 week scan before telling dd, but she has already noticed I'm feeling poorly, so I hope she doesn't worry! X


----------



## CrowBaby

Hi ladies. Made it over from the other thread. My EDD is January 2, 2017. My first appointment is Monday, May 23!


----------



## CrowBaby

Here is the group I Made on Facebook if we want to use it? It's private/secret
https://www.facebook.com/groups/620041834828705/


----------



## danser55

Yay more people welcome!


----------



## Angel5000

Literati_Love said:


> Thanks, Anababe and Angel5000!
> 
> That makes sense why you wouldn't try to keep it a secret, Angel! That is a lot of appointments to explain away.

Oh yeah. The teachers now get it but my students are starting to get suspicious. There's only so many things I can try to make up for why I have to miss a day! As a teacher I can't just take off a couple hours, we can only get a sub for a half day or full day, so I try to just take half days but even then the same kids have a sub. Last week one of my kids pulled me aside and asked if I was okay and if I had cancer! :dohh: :rofl: 

I've managed to brush it aside and blame my asthma/lungs for several of them (I had pneumonia a few weeks ago, right before my BFP) but I'm out of excuses. Luckily this is the last week I'll have to be gone. After this I managed to get my appointments late enough that I just have to leave RIGHT after the last bell. Which is still earlier than my contract allows me to leave, but I can tell the kids I'm not avaiable for tutorials because of meetings. I have so many of those this time of year that it'll be believable. :) 




Elliebellie said:


> What stage is everyone planning on telling their other kids? I am planning on waiting for the 12 week scan before telling dd, but she has already noticed I'm feeling poorly, so I hope she doesn't worry! X

I was going to wait until 12 weeks to tell my Niece (who is very close to me, lives just down the street, and I see weekly at least) but even at 5 she's incredibly perceptive, and has noticed I feel very poorly lately. Plus she heard my sister and I talking and even talking in code, she started to make connections (her pre-K teachers have all been pregnant over the last year so she's very familiar with "babies in tummys"). And she wanted to know why I wouldn't jump on the trampoline anymore and telling her I was too tired was not cutting it. Persistent little thing. So we finally told her (at my sisters request). I'm terrified of what will happen if something goes wrong, I don't know how to explain that to her. But she's too smart and would figure it out. Last week before we told her she patted my tummy and said "Auntie Jess i think you have a baby in here. Do you?" 



CrowBaby - if I click the link nothing shows up because it's private. I think that to get into a private group you'll have to add us individually. :/ We could all add you as a friend on FB, you could add us to the group (we can include our username from BnB in the friend request) and then we can delete teh friend request if wanted. That seems like a lot of work for you though.


----------



## CrowBaby

That will work. Beth Howell is my name. You can search [email protected] to find me


----------



## Jessica60

Elliebellie I'm going to tell my daughter aged four after the 20 week scan. I want her to know if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## Momtastic101

Hello ladies,

I hope you're all doing well, I just came back from another ultrasound and it turns out I was misdiagnosed. Apparently the technician that did my ultrasound at 5+1 had said she "thought" she saw a sac but she wasn't sure, for that reason they couldn't tell me that there was a sac. My Hcg has continued to double every 36 hours im surprised it hasn't slowed down yet. Today on ultrasound they were able to see the baby and even the heartbeat, I'm so relieved!! :cry: my new due date is January 2nd but I think I'd rather stick with January 10th for now since first babies tend to come a bit late anyways


----------



## AliJo

Momtastic - I'm so happy for you!!! 

Lite - Welcome and congratulations!! Starting to get in the later dates of January already! 

Ana - I really hope they can. Chronic pain is the worse. I've had chronic pain and I understand getting use to it. Mine really probably could be fixed if I'd just go to the chiropractor. I just keep telling myself I can manage it.

I'm kind of itching to tell, but as I said I like having our little secret right now. I can't remember when I told close people with my son. I do remember I didn't publicly announce until I knew what we were having. I wasn't really showing for the longest time and I was in nursing classes at the time. No one noticed.. so I told everyone when I was 29 weeks. They were a bit disappointed in me for not telling them sooner.:haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - wow, you waited a long time to tell your classmates! I'd never be able to hide it that long. 

Looks like your son was born just a month after my dd! So our kids have very similar timelines. :)


----------



## Angel5000

Is anyone else breaking out? In my case it's not mu face either - my back is gross. So badly broken out that today when my sister and I went clothes shopping (because my shirts are a little tighter than is comfortable with the bloating) she noticed my back (we always go in the big dressing room and try on clothes because we swap clothes to try on) and pointed out how bad it was. :dohh: 


Momtastic - that's awesome!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! <3


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I wasn't really close to any of them at the time so I just never felt the need to tell anyone! Plus, it made it so they didn't have to wait as long! It's always great to talk to others who have similar aged children!


----------



## glong88

Please remove me :cry:


----------



## twilightgeek2

Oh no glongg :( I'm so sorry :( <3


----------



## slammerkin

Oh momtastic that's wonderful! 

I'm so sorry glong :hugs:

I told my parents around 8 weeks last time, after the first scan, and work after 12 weeks. Didn't announce on FB until after 20 weeks scan. I was showing a lot before then so I could never wait too long for in person. I have a short torso and my belly was massive.


----------



## Baby_Dust

Soooo sorry to here that glong. Look after yourself :( 

Great news momtastic!

crowbaby it would let me add you as a friend on FB so have PM'd you on there, may go into others folder :) would love to join the group


----------



## Literati_Love

So very sorry for your loss, glong. :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Alljo-I remember you too! :) nice to see you on here!

Anyone have any symptoms yet? I'm super tired today, although my ds kept me awake last night, so probably not related to pregnancy.


----------



## newbie2013

Super tired here as well. Boobs aching most of the day and waves on nausea, particularly when I hadn't eaten in a while. Coping with it, though.


----------



## Sunshine Star

So sorry glong-take care of yourself &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AliJo

Glong - I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your next BFP soon and it's a sticky one. Take care of yourself, dear. I'll be looking for you! 

Yo Yo - I'm pretty much symptom free. I did get a wave of nausea yesterday, but it went away rather quickly. I had practically none with my first pregnancy, but even less this time. Didn't think it was possible. I'm hungry all the time, though. It really sucks because I don't want to gain too much. 

So far today has been pretty good! I did get up to a nasty note left by one of our neighbors related to the note I left on their car. I was kindly asking that they don't park in our spot. We have been having a lot of issues with this and just leave nice notes to inform them that it's reserved. In reply they stated they weren't in our spot and we need to get our facts straight and threatened to tow who ever parks in their spot. Which they can't do, but I'll let them think it. I happened to have a picture of their car in our spot because I was asking someone else in the building if they knew who it was. So I gave a short note with the picture. I just don't get why they had to be nasty. 

Brighter side of the day. Went to the park with DS and had a nice walk! I felt out of shape so I'm assuming it's because of the pregnancy. I don't usually feel like that since I do cardio exercising regularly. Now just waiting a few more minutes to get hubby up to go shopping! 

How has everyone's weekend been?


----------



## WDWJess

Glong I'm so sorry Hun. Take care of yourself.

Yo_Yo we were on the boards together with our last pregnancies! 

I've just completely exhausted all the time now with waves of nausea, I'm starting so eat less and less too which doesn't surprise me as with the previous 2 pregnancies I started with food aversion at 7 weeks!


----------



## Beankeeper

Tentatively joining you ladies. Bfp yesterday & by my dates would be due around 18th Jan but am likely to have a planned c-section, potentially as early as December. 
I come with a lot of baggage as my son was stillborn at 35 weeks in January and I had 5 previous losses with 1 second tri loss (14+2). Trying to be pragmatic about this pregnancy for the first few weeks at least, after that I'm likely to be a wreck. I have one son earthside who is 3.5. So hiiiii *waves*


----------



## Literati_Love

Bean keeper - sorry for your losses! :( welcome here. Hope all goes well!

Yo yo - no symptoms here yet! It's hard to believe I'm pregnant. Well, I don't have any fatigue or nausea yet (but those started around 5-6 weeks with my dd). However, I've had what feels like PMS on steroids ;) and I have alternating twinge feelings which I always get in pregnancy.


----------



## Anababe

So sorry to hear Glong. Take care hope your back soon with a sticky one :hugs:

Fantastic new Momtastic! :D

Welcome and congrats bean keeper. So sorry about your losses. Everything crossed this is a sticky one! 

We told my children last week. Also have told my mum and dad and a few close friends that I see daily. But waiting as long as poss to make it public. This is my 5th baby and I have a lot of friends and even family who will prob judge me and disagree with having another so I'd rather not tell them til I have to.

So so tired today. First day of proper fatigue I think. Been out with the kids all day and it's been lovely but I'm ready for an early night! I don't remember my boobs being this sore either in my others, tender yeah but I can barely touch them they are so painful!


----------



## Baby_Dust

So I threw up for the first time today, this pregnancy is following the same patterns as my girl pregnancy. So we shall see!! 

Crow baby has added me to the group on Facebook, so if anyone wants to join private message me and I'll add you. It's a secret group :)


----------



## pompeyvix

So sorry for your loss, glong :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies! :flower:

I've had no pregnancy symptoms at all until this afternoon and now my boobs hurt. Kinda feel relieved as I was starting to worry. I can't help compare this pregnancy to my last, even though I know each pregnancy is different. 

Had a lovely weekend - been out both today and yesterday in the sunshine. Told a few close friends and my mum, but not doing any big announcements any time soon. Not going to tell our Daughter until at least 12 weeks, if not later on.


----------



## Angel5000

glong88 said:


> Please remove me :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry :cry: 



As for symptoms, sore boobs, and so very very tired all the time. Nausea starting off and on. Always worse at work then on days when I get to sit at home. Which sucks. Nausea + High School kids = a pain in the ass!


----------



## froggyfrog

HI everyone! I'm cautiously expecting number one on Jan 25th! Hope I can join you ladies for the next 36 weeks! I just got my very first BFP after my second round of ivf, and 6+ years ttc. I'm so over the moon! I go in on Thursday for betas!


----------



## Anababe

Froggy - Aww big congrats and welcome! :D

I felt bit nauseous yesterday morning and been sick this morning, so think it's slowly coming. It just seems to be the morning so far and I can deal with that. It's the all day sickness I can't cope with and hoping I don't get this time!

How do I join in on the fb group?


----------



## slammerkin

Beankeeper - so sorry for your previous losses! All the best wishes for this pregnancy!

No real symptoms here yet. Occasional twinges in my belly, but that's about it. MS hit me right around 5 weeks last time, so it could come in the next couple days. No sore boobs that I have noticed, but I don't think that happened last time either. Worried about that happening though because DD is still nursing, and I'm dreading pain or aversion. I kind of want her to wean, but don't want it to be because I'm hating nursing.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm officially six weeks today! :happydance: Tomorrow is our next appointment, hopefully will get to see the heart beat, and make sure our bean is on track. :) I'll be so much less stressed once I see a heart! 

froggy - welcome! Big Congrats!


----------



## CrowBaby

If you are wanting to join the Facebook Group! (And ladies, we need you ;) )
Add me
https://www.facebook.com/steelridgekennel

I will add you, add you to the group and then unfriend you! See you there


----------



## Thorpedo11

CrowBaby said:


> If you are wanting to join the Facebook Group! (And ladies, we need you ;) )
> Add me
> https://www.facebook.com/steelridgekennel
> 
> I will add you, add you to the group and then unfriend you! See you there


I just added you. :)


----------



## CrowBaby

Thorpedo11 said:


> CrowBaby said:
> 
> 
> If you are wanting to join the Facebook Group! (And ladies, we need you ;) )
> Add me
> https://www.facebook.com/steelridgekennel
> 
> I will add you, add you to the group and then unfriend you! See you there
> 
> 
> I just added you. :)Click to expand...

Got it :)


----------



## danser55

froggyfrog said:


> HI everyone! I'm cautiously expecting number one on Jan 25th! Hope I can join you ladies for the next 36 weeks! I just got my very first BFP after my second round of ivf, and 6+ years ttc. I'm so over the moon! I go in on Thursday for betas!

Yay congrats I remember you from the IVF threads!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey danser i remember you too!!! So cool we cycled together back then and get to be bump buddies now!!!


----------



## danser55

We saw the baby's heartbeat on the u/s today!!!!!!!!!! It made me feel so relieved and happy. I cried.


----------



## danser55

froggyfrog said:


> Hey danser i remember you too!!! So cool we cycled together back then and get to be bump buddies now!!!

I hope it works out for us both!!!


----------



## Thorpedo11

danser55 said:


> We saw the baby's heartbeat on the u/s today!!!!!!!!!! It made me feel so relieved and happy. I cried.

That's wonderful news!!! So happy to hear. :)


----------



## Anababe

danser55 said:


> We saw the baby's heartbeat on the u/s today!!!!!!!!!! It made me feel so relieved and happy. I cried.

That's lovely news! Can't wait to get my first scan :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats danser! What a relief!


----------



## newbie2013

Great news Danser!!! Congrats!

Counting down to my first scan as well - 6 days to go!


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats danser!! Hoping to schedule my first appointment today so I can begin the countdown to my first scan. :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

danser55 said:


> We saw the baby's heartbeat on the u/s today!!!!!!!!!! It made me feel so relieved and happy. I cried.

Aww that's lovely!! :) such a nice sound. Bet you feel happy!


----------



## vrogers

Just wanted to update! Had my appt this morning and we actually saw the (little bitty) baby and even a heartbeat! It was amazing, I cried! I wasn't expecting to see much at all so it was a nice surprise. She said everything looks good and healthy. I would upload my US picture but I'm on my phone and not quite sure how to do that from mobile. 

Excited to see about everyone else's scans!


----------



## danser55

vrogers said:


> Just wanted to update! Had my appt this morning and we actually saw the (little bitty) baby and even a heartbeat! It was amazing, I cried! I wasn't expecting to see much at all so it was a nice surprise. She said everything looks good and healthy. I would upload my US picture but I'm on my phone and not quite sure how to do that from mobile.
> 
> Excited to see about everyone else's scans!

yay congrats!


----------



## pompeyvix

It's so fantastic hearing about you ladies who have had an early scan and seen the heartbeat already. That must be so special :cloud9:

I feel 100% not pregnant. The sore boobs I had yesterday have gone and I feel completely normal. I know I shouldn't worry, but part of me is. I know it's normal not to have symptoms and I know all pregnancies are different. I started reading about bloody blighted ovum's today which was stupid of me as I hadn't even heard of them before & now I am so worried for my first scan. I bought another pack of clear blue digitals and will take one Sunday when we are back from hols and another the following week to see if I am progressing. Although if it's a blighted ovum, that wouldn't matter anyway. Goodness, what's wrong with me thinking so negatively! Why can't I just enjoy it!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Lovely news girls re:scans. How exciting! I've scheduled an early scan for 31st May. 2 weeks to wait, I can't bare it! I'll be 8w2d by then and I'm sure pretty anxious. &#128522;


----------



## vrogers

danser55 said:


> vrogers said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update! Had my appt this morning and we actually saw the (little bitty) baby and even a heartbeat! It was amazing, I cried! I wasn't expecting to see much at all so it was a nice surprise. She said everything looks good and healthy. I would upload my US picture but I'm on my phone and not quite sure how to do that from mobile.
> 
> Excited to see about everyone else's scans!
> 
> yay congrats!Click to expand...

Thank you, congrats to you too!


----------



## victoria11

Hi ladies I've just seen this group :) I'm due 11th January and would love to join you all :) xxx


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats girls who got their early scans!! So exciting!! I go in tomorrow for my 6w scan. Hoping to see heart beat. 

Pompey - I'm right there too! Don't feel the least bit pregnant today at all. And then I read about blighted ovum last week and worked myself up Into a panic. Ugh. Stay off google! That's my mantra! :) 

Victoria - welcome!!


----------



## Thorpedo11

How exciting for everyone getting scans. I probably won't get one myself until the end of June which will be just under 12 weeks. I'm actually going to call my midwife about it tomorrow to see if I can set up my scan the same day I see her. 

AFM- morning sickness is kicking my butt. I didn't have any at al with my DD. And plus diarrhea. ( I think it's because I was constipated for the last couple of days then went out and had very spicy food.) I currently very frustrated with my DH work. He's been gone for the last two weeks straight finally was getting 3 days off and they called him back into work today. He was only home for one day. :(


----------



## tweetybird818

Pompey I have felt exactly the same. But today had my dating scan and bamb! There was a bub, nice strong heart beat and I am a few days ahead of what I thought. My due date was bumped to 31st Dec but I hope you girls don't mind me staying here. My daughter was two weeks late so I still think a Jan baby is most likely.


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats on seeing the heart beat tweetybird!


----------



## Yo_Yo

I'm so tired! Anyone else? Don't feel pregnant yet either pompeyvix! I think when we start with morning sickness we will know all about symptoms! 
Who else is still doing pregnancy tests? I am! It helps me believe it's actually real as it's the only proof (other than no Af) of pregnancy.

Welcome Victoria! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I am back home from my trip and will go through and catch up and update the front page this afternoon/evening. Hope you all are well. 

The MS has hit hard over here. Haven't actually gotten sick and I get breaks during the day from it so thankful for that. When it does it though its much worse than with my DS...oh well. Praying that is means baby is growing well!


----------



## froggyfrog

Yoyo I'm still testing! We are only a few days apart. I go in on Thursday for my beta. I don't feel pregnant yet either. I have been extremely thirsty though. Any one else have that as a symptom? 

Yay for getting your scan tweetybird!!

Sorry for the ms kksy! But I'm glad you are getting breaks!


----------



## danser55

Yo_Yo said:


> I'm so tired! Anyone else? Don't feel pregnant yet either pompeyvix! I think when we start with morning sickness we will know all about symptoms!
> Who else is still doing pregnancy tests? I am! It helps me believe it's actually real as it's the only proof (other than no Af) of pregnancy.
> 
> Welcome Victoria! :)

Not testing anymore but I am exhausted, all the time no matter how much sleep I get. I wake up like I've gotten an hour of sleep. It sucks. I also feel real dizzy too. It's not fun.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm still testing. Not as often as before. It was daily but now down to once every few days. The darkening lines make me feel reassured. 

Froggy - I have thirst too!!! I am SSOOOOOOO THIRSTY. I go through at least 20oz water bottle every 45 minute clas period (teacher). And then of course I'm running to the bathroom every passing period! And at least once a night! What a hassle.


----------



## slammerkin

Still testing here! I meant to use my last digi with weeks indicator this morning, but forgot and peed right away. Tomorrow for sure!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm exhausted too, but still suffering from insomnia! Can't believe it. I'm so tired but as soon as I lie down, I'm wide awake - when I try to nap, when I go to bed, and after I get up for my night time pees (yes, plural). MS was better today, but boobs have popped out a bit more.


----------



## victoria11

Thanks all for welcoming me.

I'm feeling okish, a bit nausea and was randomly sick last night but felt fine after. Only 6 weeks so normally don't get ms till 6-7 weeks. I'm dreading it :( just makes the most simplest of tasks feel like a mission! Sorry to all you ladies who are suffering with ms I really feel for you :(

No scan for me until 11-13 weeks. I will hopefully get a date soon as went to my doctors today to get referred to the hospital :) xxx


----------



## bke

Hi everyone! 

How lovely to be a part of this group.:hugs: My estimated due date is January 14th. :) 

I am cautiously expecting my third, very happy about it because it took many long months ttc. 3 days after getting my BFP I had some spotting for 2 days and I freaked out. I thought I was having a mc and I have not gotten over it. I am very stressed and scared, running to the toilet to check whether there is blood. I like when nausea strikes because that means there is still something in there.. my OH says I seem to feel the best when I feel worst. :haha:

Unfortunately I do not have constant symptoms even though the nausea might be picking up now.. :dohh: We will see. 

I have my first appointment the 26th of May and I really hope to see heartbeat then. :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Not much here in the way of symptoms. Infact, some days I seem to forget I am pregnant. I have been very busy lately though so maybe that's why I haven't noticed anything. I did notice by about 8pm I am ready for bed, I guess that's a symptom. I have an apt on June 2nd where they will be doing a scan I believe to check for heartbeat and the accuracy of the due date. So until then I will remain busy.....


----------



## froggyfrog

Want a belly, am I correct when I see you pregnant with number 11?


----------



## Literati_Love

Bke- sorry about your anxiety about this pregnancy. I was exactly like that when I was pregnant with my dd - I felt so happy on days when I was throwing up! Haha I found it so reassuring. Days where I felt better were worrisome and disconcerting.


----------



## pompeyvix

Welcome bke , congrats on your third pregnancy. Spotting must be so worrying and stressful. Early pregnancy is so uncertain as it is, let alone with spotting thrown in on top. Sounds like a sticky one in there though :)

victoria - no scan for me until 11/12 weeks either. Are you based in the UK? Such a long time to wait isn't it!

newbie - insommnia is just the worst isn't it. I've had it a few times in the past couple of years and it is so horrible & you just feel dreadful in the morning. I hope you get a better nights sleep tonight.

tweetybird - glad you saw the heartbeat on the scan! Gives me hope in my symptom-less pregnancy so far!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's a busy thread already!

I saw my GP today and told him my LMP as 19th April. Based on that/date of conception, I am 4 weeks today. Still no real symptoms, but I did take another test thing morning and the line came up darker than the one on Friday, so that's made me feel a bit better. He upped my thyroid medication straight away which I was relieved about. Also called the midwife team to inform them I'm pregnant, but was told they won't be in contact until around 6/7 weeks earliest. 
I need to amend ticker. Revised due date is 24th Jan.


----------



## WDWJess

CrowBaby said:


> If you are wanting to join the Facebook Group! (And ladies, we need you ;) )
> Add me
> https://www.facebook.com/steelridgekennel
> 
> I will add you, add you to the group and then unfriend you! See you there

Just added you (Jess Rodgers)


----------



## Angel5000

6w scan today. Baby is just the right size for 6w+2, right on track. and there was a little heart beat! Couldn't hear it but there was a little flicker that I could just barely make out on the screen that the dr says was the heart beat. <3 

There are a couple Chorionic hematomas (?) I think that's what he said. He said it's nothing to be too concerned about right now, they are going to keep tracking them and make sure they don't get bigger. Basically they are blood pools that hopefully the body will reabsorb. they want to make sure they don't expand and start to move around the placenta sac. He said I could start spotting. If so I am to call them immediately, they'll bring me in to check, and then they'll immediately put me on light duty for awhile regardless of what the results of the U/S are if there is any spotting. 

Very thorough. I really like my RE. :cloud9: <3


----------



## Momtastic101

Welcome to all the new ladies, so lovely to see all the :bfp: this month

Angel5000; I like your R.E too there's nothing better then doctors that pay attention to their patients concerns and are completely thorough.

Nausea is the worst, I do find it reassuring though, I threw up yesterday for the first time in years. I've also had terrible fatigue.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Angel5000 said:


> 6w scan today. Baby is just the right size for 6w+2, right on track. and there was a little heart beat! Couldn't hear it but there was a little flicker that I could just barely make out on the screen that the dr says was the heart beat. <3
> 
> There are a couple Chorionic hematomas (?) I think that's what he said. He said it's nothing to be too concerned about right now, they are going to keep tracking them and make sure they don't get bigger. Basically they are blood pools that hopefully the body will reabsorb. they want to make sure they don't expand and start to move around the placenta sac. He said I could start spotting. If so I am to call them immediately, they'll bring me in to check, and then they'll immediately put me on light duty for awhile regardless of what the results of the U/S are if there is any spotting.
> 
> Very thorough. I really like my RE. :cloud9: <3

That's wonderful news.


----------



## Momtastic101

Glong I'm so sorry for your loss, hopefully you get a nice sticky bean soon


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompeyvix - we have the exact same due date! Cool! :) also have no symptoms though. Sort of wish they'd hurry up for reassurance.


----------



## kksy9b

hi ladies! I've gone through and updated the front. Congratulations to all the new mommas-to-be that have joined us! if i missed anyone, just comment again- my apologies. 

glong- massive massive hugs to you hun. thinking of you and praying that things go smoothly and you get to try again soon :hugs:

momtastic- wonderful news about baby! i'm so happy for you

crowbaby- would you mind if I add the link to your profile and instructions on the front page for the FB group? that way members can get the information they need easier? i dont mind adding my own information as well once I'm added to the group (which i will send over a request once i'm done responding here) to make it easier on you.

congrats to all the ladies who have seen amazing little beans at their recent scans and sending prayers for those with appointments coming up soon.

AFM, nausea wasn't too bad today. I had two or three bouts of it but otherwise have felt fine, which is nice. i'm finding around 1 that i get just exhausted and want to rest. Thankfully that's when DS goes down for a nap and most days we have fallen asleep together for 20-30 minutes before i lay him down. it's been enough to get me through lol. i have to admit that i'm having issues bonding with this baby like i did with DS. i think its because i'm hyperaware of everything that could go wrong. as much as i loved being pregnant last time and am looking forward to those milestones this time, i'm anxious just to get them safely earthside and almost wish i could just skip straight to it. i'm hoping my appointment in 3 weeks will help me connect more and make this all feel more real. i love this little one so much, dont get me wrong. but i find myself holding back just in case.


----------



## CrowBaby

Of course!





kksy9b said:


> hi ladies! I've gone through and updated the front. Congratulations to all the new mommas-to-be that have joined us! if i missed anyone, just comment again- my apologies.
> 
> glong- massive massive hugs to you hun. thinking of you and praying that things go smoothly and you get to try again soon :hugs:
> 
> momtastic- wonderful news about baby! i'm so happy for you
> 
> crowbaby- would you mind if I add the link to your profile and instructions on the front page for the FB group? that way members can get the information they need easier? i dont mind adding my own information as well once I'm added to the group (which i will send over a request once i'm done responding here) to make it easier on you.
> 
> congrats to all the ladies who have seen amazing little beans at their recent scans and sending prayers for those with appointments coming up soon.
> 
> AFM, nausea wasn't too bad today. I had two or three bouts of it but otherwise have felt fine, which is nice. i'm finding around 1 that i get just exhausted and want to rest. Thankfully that's when DS goes down for a nap and most days we have fallen asleep together for 20-30 minutes before i lay him down. it's been enough to get me through lol. i have to admit that i'm having issues bonding with this baby like i did with DS. i think its because i'm hyperaware of everything that could go wrong. as much as i loved being pregnant last time and am looking forward to those milestones this time, i'm anxious just to get them safely earthside and almost wish i could just skip straight to it. i'm hoping my appointment in 3 weeks will help me connect more and make this all feel more real. i love this little one so much, dont get me wrong. but i find myself holding back just in case.


----------



## Anababe

Hope everyone is doing ok today. 

I'm finding I'm feeling nauseous most mornings just til I've had something to eat. Then I seem fine.. so far!

I tested again today just to be sure.. my OH thinks I'm so silly for keep testing but just nice to see how strong the lines are now. I only do it now and again when I've been to the shops I'll pick up a cheap one.

I'm so tired these last couple of days, so fed up of lying awake in the night just makes me so grumpy during the day. My poor OH is having to put up with my horrendous mood swings at min I just keep getting so up and down its crazy. Don't think being so tired helps.

Having a quiet day today I'm off work now til Monday so few days rest :D


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm definitely suffering from the insomnia. I yelled at dh this morning for letting out a snore so loud that it woke me up because I had finally fallen back asleep.


----------



## danser55

I am so tired and dizzy. My bloat is so bad I'm already having trouble hiding it. Although I am not nausea so far today. I'd almost feel better if I were it confirms that yes the pregnancy is going well, versus being all nervous that something is wrong. Pregnancy after loss sucks so much.


----------



## chitown28

Hi everyone - congratulations on all your BFPs! 

I have been stalking this thread for a while, but haven't felt comfortable to post until now. Reason being is I had an early MC with my first pregnancy at around 6-7 weeks. With this pregnancy, I was very cautious to begin with, and then became even more hesitant since I've been having light brown spotting for the past week or so. I also haven't had any pregnancy symptoms (no extra peeing, no nausea) except for slightly sore breasts. This morning I had an early ultrasound as a result of the spotting - and lo and behold, there was a baby with a heartbeat of 109! The technician measured me at 6w2d and said my due date is January 9th! Kksy if you could add me to the front page that'd be great!

Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone!


----------



## victoria11

pompeyvix said:


> Welcome bke , congrats on your third pregnancy. Spotting must be so worrying and stressful. Early pregnancy is so uncertain as it is, let alone with spotting thrown in on top. Sounds like a sticky one in there though :)
> 
> victoria - no scan for me until 11/12 weeks either. Are you based in the UK? Such a long time to wait isn't it!
> 
> newbie - insommnia is just the worst isn't it. I've had it a few times in the past couple of years and it is so horrible & you just feel dreadful in the morning. I hope you get a better nights sleep tonight.
> 
> tweetybird - glad you saw the heartbeat on the scan! Gives me hope in my symptom-less pregnancy so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's a busy thread already!
> 
> I saw my GP today and told him my LMP as 19th April. Based on that/date of conception, I am 4 weeks today. Still no real symptoms, but I did take another test thing morning and the line came up darker than the one on Friday, so that's made me feel a bit better. He upped my thyroid medication straight away which I was relieved about. Also called the midwife team to inform them I'm pregnant, but was told they won't be in contact until around 6/7 weeks earliest.
> I need to amend ticker. Revised due date is 24th Jan.


Hi yes from UK Surrey so it's a long time to wait. With my first two I had early scans as had concerns but haven't had anything to worry about yet this time.

Where in the UK are you from?

Have you registered your pregnancy with the doctor yet?

Xxx


----------



## victoria11

Also the doctor made my due date 12th if you want to amend it in the front page :) xxx


----------



## pompeyvix

victoria11 said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Welcome bke , congrats on your third pregnancy. Spotting must be so worrying and stressful. Early pregnancy is so uncertain as it is, let alone with spotting thrown in on top. Sounds like a sticky one in there though :)
> 
> victoria - no scan for me until 11/12 weeks either. Are you based in the UK? Such a long time to wait isn't it!
> 
> newbie - insommnia is just the worst isn't it. I've had it a few times in the past couple of years and it is so horrible & you just feel dreadful in the morning. I hope you get a better nights sleep tonight.
> 
> tweetybird - glad you saw the heartbeat on the scan! Gives me hope in my symptom-less
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's a busy thread already!
> 
> I saw my GP today and told him my LMP as 19th April. Based on that/date of conception, I am 4 weeks today. Still no real symptoms, but I did take another test thing morning and the line came up darker than the one on Friday, so that's made me feel a bit better. He upped my thyroid medication straight away which I was relieved about. Also called the midwife team to inform them I'm pregnant, but was told they won't be in contact until around 6/7 weeks earliest.
> I need to amend ticker. Revised due date is 24th Jan.
> 
> 
> Hi yes from UK Surrey so it's a long time to wait. With my first two I had early scans as had concerns but haven't had anything to worry about yet this time.
> 
> Where in the UK are you from?
> 
> Have you registered your pregnancy with the doctor yet?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Hi, I'm in Bournemouth. Registered with gp and have first midwife appt on 11th June. 

When is your first midwife appt?


----------



## newbie2013

Welcome chitown! 

Your post has given me hope as I've just had some spotting/bleeding . I'm waiting to hear from my doctor. Hopefully he'll get me to come in tomorrow instead of waiting until the 22nd.


----------



## chitown28

Thanks newbie! Glad my post has given you some hope. Whatever you do, don't google spotting! My u/s technician and the doctor said spotting is incredibly common in early pregnancy. 

I had spotting for a few days when I was around 4 weeks (about the time I would have expected my period) and then it went away. Then I started spotting again at about 5 weeks up until now. It never really increased nor did the color change - and thankfully everything seems fine so far! The u/s technician couldn't even find anything that would explain the bleeding (no SCH or anything). 

Try not to worry too much, I'm sure everything will be fine xox


----------



## cnote

Hi All! I'm currently a little over 5 weeks pregnant with my first baby. Due date is January 15, 2017! :baby:


----------



## SurpriseMum

Hello All! Congratulations on all the recent BFPs!! I just found out that I'm expecting! Got my BFP 2 days ago but have suspected pregnancy for the last week or so. Guessing around 5 weeks which would put me due around January 15! 

I have been nauseous for two weeks and have TERRIBLE insomnia (which isn't helped by my SO working nightshift and calling to check in or just walking in the door at 7 AM and my 3 yr old DS who likes to climb into my bed randomly through the night. Any sleep I could get is always interrupted by one of the loved ones. Haha. I am very excited for baby #2 but saying this one was a surprise is an understatement. I was faithfully taking birth control until a week ago when I started feeling sick! I look forward to sharing stories with everyone in this group. 

Very wary about telling any family as they are not fond of SO but refusing to feel guilty about this pregnancy as my first was kept a secret from all but mother until I was too big to hide it. This time determined to enjoy every moment (even the ones involving my head in a trashcan) and photograph everything. :happydance:


----------



## victoria11

Nothing before first scan, maybe it's because it's my third? My doctor said I could have bloods before if I wanted but scheduling the doctors with 2 little ones is hard enough so I said I'm happy to wait and have them at 12 weeks with my scan :) bloods don't sound too exciting lol. 

Xxx


----------



## Janisdkh

Wow, so much has gone on.. i have not posted in awhile.. I tried to catch up and read everything quickly. I am so sad for glong... Honey I hope this time around lil beanie sticks <3 I will be thinking of you.

Welcome to the new mommies <3 I am hoping this lil bean sticks for all of you <3 

Sorry been missing in action.. been through a lot this week and waiting on results from my ultrasound. Not sure if pregnancy is viable :'( The way they treated me was horrible.. The tech male stood between my legs giving me a transvaginal ultrasound and brought the monitor close to him. 

He was rude as hell and my vag was exposed big time.. I wanted to bawl the entire time :'( I had 13 pregnanies, many ultrasounds and never had a doctor or tech stand right between my legs and close to boot with my vag right there.. He even looked down there a few times :( I dont know if he was a creep or if that's the way he did shit. 

Not to mention he kicked my main support (hubby) out of the room. The nurse and tech said because the tech is uncomfy. WTF?

Anyhow waiting on my gp to call me and if things look small being at where I am in my pregnancy I am going to wait it out and get another ultrasound about 8 weeks... I am also asking to refer me to the other hospital which is where my obgyn is and they are just amazing.


----------



## Jessica60

Janish, he definitely sounds like a creep and I would report him! I've had loads of internal scans, I am always covered up and they always sit to the side. Awful. Your description of the event gave me the creeps.

ATM. I am meant to be 7 weeks 2 days today. I had an early scan (as I'm ivf), the baby is only measuring 6 w 1d, but has a heart beat. Nurse booked me in for a scan next week. She didn't sound very optimistic but would not give me percentage of survival. She just said to bring someone with me next week.

I've been googling like mad, most end in miscarriage and there are some sucess stories.

Nit sure what to think


----------



## AliJo

Victoria, Surprise, Chit, Bke, Cnote & Froggy - Wanted to personally welcome you ladies!! Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you!! I believe I caught anyone new since I last posted. If I'm not I'm sorry!! 

Janis - I would have straight up refused. They have no right to remove your support in a situation like that and if he made you that uncomfortable he obviously wasn't doing his job right. Everything about that sounded wrong. I would go somewhere else. I'm sorry that you have to deal with that on top of possibly losing this little one. Really hope that isn't the case!!

I did try to catch up and it seems that for the most part you're all doing great! 

AFM - My first appointment is next Wednesday. I'm excited for it, but I've been down on myself. I can't get control of this constant hunger and I really don't want to gain a ton of weight. Trying to be more active than normal, but I doubt it's enough to offset the intake. Just need more willpower I guess. 

Other than that I've been mostly good. Tired all the time and I'm on edge a lot. I get nausous if I don't eat. It's not bad, but it's persistent.


----------



## 808malia

Hi, can I join in? I am due January 25th!!!:happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Janish that sounds horrible, I would definitely report that! What was the reasoning they gave that the pregnancy might not be viable? That's a long time to wait. 

Jessica, I hope you baby is just off to a slow start. Fx next week brings good news.

Alijo, thanks for the welcome! Glad your symptoms aren't too bad. 

Welcome 808! We have to same due date!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

froggyfrog said:


> We have to same due date!

Just went to visit the Nov forum and saw you'd posted on this forum - congratulations with the pregnancy!! hope all is well

x


----------



## Janisdkh

froggyfrog said:


> Janish that sounds horrible, I would definitely report that! What was the reasoning they gave that the pregnancy might not be viable? That's a long time to wait.
> 
> Jessica, I hope you baby is just off to a slow start. Fx next week brings good news.
> 
> Alijo, thanks for the welcome! Glad your symptoms aren't too bad.
> 
> Welcome 808! We have to same due date!

Oh they never told me it might not be but considering I received no news yet on my ultrasound I am taking it as bad news :( Happy news at a scan they usually show you and give you a photo.. Granted he did look like he tried to get a photo then said something about the machine being broken or not working for photos and only the other machine can which is bull because when the other tech ultrasound on my belly she took a shot lol I saw her rip the photo out and pocket it.. 
Why offer me a photo, take that option away and it be bad news right? So that is the only glimmer of hope I have that things are ok. Plus the fact that I asked him for a photo if baby was ok...


----------



## Literati_Love

Welcome to everyone! 
I am with you all with the insomnia! It's so frustrating. I'm also in a terrible mood most of the time. Sigh! Still awaiting the nausea... 
Got my pregnancy confirmed at the doctor today (just a random one) and then booked my first prenatal, but wasn't able to get in until I'm over 9 weeks! :(


----------



## 808malia

froggyfrog said:


> Janish that sounds horrible, I would definitely report that! What was the reasoning they gave that the pregnancy might not be viable? That's a long time to wait.
> 
> Jessica, I hope you baby is just off to a slow start. Fx next week brings good news.
> 
> Alijo, thanks for the welcome! Glad your symptoms aren't too bad.
> 
> Welcome 808! We have to same due date!

Thanks! I am a little nervous about if it will stick or not[-o&lt;, my last pregnancy ended at 6 weeks... But I am having more symptoms than last time so FX! Also, when I tested today the line didn't look any darker than when I tested yesterday. But I'm probably just worrying myself for no reason, I am currently 14dpo today...


----------



## AliJo

Malia - Welcome!!! Don't stress about the line too much! It can be unreliable. Fx'd this is your sticky bean! 

Lite - Sorry you have to wait! Hopefully you can find a way to pass the time. 3 weeks out of 4 of mine went by fast so hopefully it will be the same for you! 

Janis - I can see why you would worry. My rule of thumb is no news is good news. When was the ultrasound? You could try calling them as well! Worse they can do is say the results aren't ready.


----------



## kksy9b

crowbaby- thank you! i will get the front page updated and hopefully we can get more people connected on the FB group! And thanks for the add :)

ana- i took my last test yesterday so you are in good company! sometimes its just nice to see that reassurance of darkening lines!

froggy- sorry about the insomnia :(

danser- i have crazy bloating as well, especially in the evenings. i'm hoping it eventually settles down a bit or i'll be huge by the end lol. i hope in time you are able to feel more confident in the pregnancy. i'm sorry about the added stress you're going through after a loss

chitown- congratulations and welcome! wonderful news about seeing a healthy baby :cloud9: got you added- we have the same due date!

victoria- got you moved hun :thumbup:

newbie- did your doctor get back to you? i haven't had time to check the other thread, so sorry if you already updated there

cnote- congratulations and welcome! how are you feeling so far? got you added to the front!

surprise- congratulations! what a shock it must have been to get preggo while on the pill! sounds like you have a great attitude going into this pregnancy to relax, enjoy it and not care about what others think!

jan- oh my gosh! that tech sounds AWFUL! He has no right to kick your husband out of the room and then make you feel so uncomfortable. I would absolutely be calling the place up and filing a complaint. i'm so sorry you had to go through that :hugs: praying you get good news from the doctor

jessica-:hugs::hugs::hugs: praying that baby catches up and is growing like they should at your next scan

Ali- 100% with you hun. i lost a significant amount of weight (70lbs) since my DS was born and am having a hard time mentally with gaining. So putting on 5 pounds in a week (all water weight but still!) has been a challenge. The best advice i can give is that you need to eat what doesnt make you sick. if you're able to make good choices one day but the next you can only stomach unhealthy foods, to try and not beat yourself up too much about it. once you're through first tri you should be back to feeling good and can make smart food choices again. I'm finding fruit, veggies and peanut butter to be my best friend to keep the constant hunger at bay without feeling guilty.

808- hello and welcome! congratulations on your bfp! i've added to you the front page :flower:

literati- glad you were able to get the pregnancy confirmed! my appointment isn't until 9 weeks either so i will suffer the wait alongside with you!

AFM, didn't have a whole lot of nausea today and it just worries me. I KNOW that it shouldn't and I keep telling myself that everything is fine. But that little ping of doubt keeps creeping in. Sigh. I'll be happy to get the first appointment. I really think it will help me be at ease. with my DS, i had all day nausea so i didn't ahve these same worries (and i was oblivious to anything that could go wrong).


----------



## slammerkin

Janis - I'm outraged on your behalf about how your scan was conducted! Completely inappropriate! I hope everything is ok though. I don't even understand not getting an explanation of the scan right away...it's not like a blood test that needs to be sent off. Strange to me.

Jessica - I hope things are ok for you too and baby will catch up!

AFM - I thought I was starting with nausea two days ago, but I haven't had any really since, and now I feel worried too. I also noticed a small bit of spotting last time I went to the bathroom. :( I felt my cervix and it felt super tight and closed, but I got a little more spotting when I pulled my fingers out. I never had ANY spotting at all with my daughter. Really hoping everything is ok. I have an appointment today to confirm pregnancy, but not ultrasound, so I guess I will bring it up with the midwife. Glad this happened today since I have that scheduled rather than another day.


----------



## May55

Hi, My estimated due date would be January 29th.. im so early :/


----------



## kksy9b

Slamm- your cervix can be easily irritated during pregnancy so checking it may be what caused the second bit of spotting. I'm glad ypu already have an appointment today to discuss with her. Was the spotting brown or red? It is very common to have spotting- but if its ever accompanied with cramping as well, I would call your midwife right away. Hopefully she will give you an US to make sure baby is doing well :flower:

May- welcome and congratulations!


----------



## AliJo

May - Welcome!! The early days do seem so slow! 

Kk - I'm sure some of mine is water weight, but it's hard to believe that. I'm going to go get some fresh fruit. I'm glad we're getting into the prime time for fresh produce. Going to get some stuff for salads as well. I really hope I do feel better in the second tri. I think I hit one of those moments of realization, so I'm hoping to get a grip on this. I did much better yesterday. Today has been good so far. It's still early though. I may have had soup for breakfast..

Ladies who have felt nausea that went away.. my last pregnancy I had some nausea and some serious food aversion. It just went away one morning early in first tri and I never had it again! No symptoms at all, but my pregnancy was fine! Hopefully it will ease your worry a bit!


----------



## slammerkin

kksy9b said:


> Slamm- your cervix can be easily irritated during pregnancy so checking it may be what caused the second bit of spotting. I'm glad ypu already have an appointment today to discuss with her. Was the spotting brown or red? It is very common to have spotting- but if its ever accompanied with cramping as well, I would call your midwife right away. Hopefully she will give you an US to make sure baby is doing well :flower:
> 
> May- welcome and congratulations!

It was mostly brownish - just a tiny bit really. It was right after wiping and noticing it that I checked my cervix, so it was the same stuff I think. Didn't notice anything when wiping on the next bathroom trip, so hoping it was really nothing to worry about. No cramping at all. I just can't wait until my first peek at this baby with an ultrasound! Kind of doubt they'll do one today, but one can hope, lol.


----------



## danser55

Thanks kksy9b!

I hate that some of my symptom are on and off. It makes me nervous something is wrong. I know I'm crazy. If I make it past 10 weeks I am considering buying a Doppler. Anyone else?


----------



## SurpriseMum

Slamm- Last night after I went to the bathroom I noticed the same thing. I sort of brown discharge. I spent much of the night worrying and researching it and one person described it as the embryo finding a comfy spot to take up residence. The fact that it is brown would mean that it is not new which is reassuring. I am still very nervous about it though since I never had this with my last pregnancy.

ATM- It may sound weird but I really want the morning sickness to set in as I have no doubt it will I've been nauseous for two weeks and when pregnant with my DS I had morning sickness like clockwork- 8 AM everyday up until delivery. That may sound horrible to most but I feel like it will reassure me that everything is okay. 

I known most in this group have experienced multiple MC and this is hopefully your rainbow babies. I am praying so hard for all of our little ones to remain viable. I'm 22 with a 3 year old and had no intention of getting pregnant just yet as I am just out of college and have yet to find a job in my field. However, I'm barely sleeping because I'm so worried about losing this baby. Especially since I have no idea when I conceived as aunt flow has always been irregular even on birth control and being 22 have went out with friends multiple times and drank more than the safe amount. So I don't know if any of those times over lapped.

Good luck to all in their wait for an appointment. My intake appointment is the 26th and even though it will just be a nurse doing tests I feel like starting the process of having this pregnancy monitored will make me feel more secure.


----------



## Thorpedo11

danser55 said:


> Thanks kksy9b!
> 
> I hate that some of my symptom are on and off. It makes me nervous something is wrong. I know I'm crazy. If I make it past 10 weeks I am considering buying a Doppler. Anyone else?

I already have a Doppler. :) I had one when I was pregnant with my DD and found her heartbeat at 8+4 weeks. So I'm hoping that if I try around the same time I'll get to hear this little ones heart beat.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Welcome all new ladies and congratulations on your BFP's!! 

Janis- I would have been outraged if that had happened to me. I'm so sorry that it happened to you. :( :hugs: 

Sorry I haven't posted in a few days. I'm just catching up on everything that been going on. This morning sickness is kicking my butt. Kinda wonder if there's more than 1 in there since I've been nauseous since 7dpo and been sick since 5 weeks hit. I've been on the phone with my midwife trying to figure out how I can cope with the sickness since I've already lost 5 lbs.


----------



## cnote

@ kksy9b - I'm feeling okay, thanks for asking! The pregnancy was a little surprising because we decided to begin "NTNP" a few weeks before our wedding and literally that's all it took to get knocked up! So I was dealing with the hormones and a little bloating on wedding day, which was rough. I'm feeling better now that the big day is behind us, although the hormones are still tough for me. I have an appointment tomorrow with an advice nurse about what safe medications I can take to combat prenatal depression/anxiety. No morning sickness yet, just some fatigue, definitely some bloating, and a fuzzy head. Been sleeping like a rock though, which is nice. Very happy to be joining this group of other ladies due in Jan, and sharing this amazing journey with all of you!


----------



## newbie2013

We are getting quite a wonderful group together!

I just had my scan - everything is perfect with one little one snuggled in nicely. Heart beat was clear and strong. Brought tears to my eyes. Due date was revised to 13th Jan, according to the doc, so I'll go with his date - can you please update the front when you have a moment, kksy? I'm measuring 6w1d, which is what I thought I was anyway. So relieved.


----------



## chitown28

newbie2013 said:


> We are getting quite a wonderful group together!
> 
> I just had my scan - everything is perfect with one little one snuggled in nicely. Heart beat was clear and strong. Brought tears to my eyes. Due date was revised to 13th Jan, according to the doc, so I'll go with his date - can you please update the front when you have a moment, kksy? I'm measuring 6w1d, which is what I thought I was anyway. So relieved.

That is such great news!!! So happy for you - your post just gave me the goosebumps! I was 6w1d at my scan, too :) I was revised to Jan 10th, but Jan 9th/10th are close enough for me. 

Seems like quite a few of us have had spotting that has thankfully resulted in no major issues!


----------



## danser55

newbie2013 said:


> We are getting quite a wonderful group together!
> 
> I just had my scan - everything is perfect with one little one snuggled in nicely. Heart beat was clear and strong. Brought tears to my eyes. Due date was revised to 13th Jan, according to the doc, so I'll go with his date - can you please update the front when you have a moment, kksy? I'm measuring 6w1d, which is what I thought I was anyway. So relieved.

Great news!!!


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats on the great scan newbie!


----------



## froggyfrog

Got My First Beta back today, 182! Pretty good for 15dpo!


----------



## froggyfrog

We also found out the gender! We did genetic testing on our embryo, so we were able to find out really early. It's a boy!


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats froggyfrog! Wow, our first sex reveal! Woo!

I had my first appt with a midwife. She didn't see any sign of spotting or blood internally and my cervix was long and closed, so all seems to be well. I have my first ultrasound in two weeks. :)


----------



## 808malia

froggyfrog said:


> We also found out the gender! We did genetic testing on our embryo, so we were able to find out really early. It's a boy!

Oh, how exciting!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Can't remember if I posted this or not in this thread (so hard to keep up!) 

6w scan yesterday went very well. Baby is just the right size for 6w+2, right on track. and there was a little heart beat! Couldn't hear it but there was a little flicker that I could just barely make out on the screen that the dr says was the heart beat. <3 

There are a couple Chorionic hematomas (?) I think that's what he said. He said it's nothing to be too concerned about right now, they are going to keep tracking them and make sure they don't get bigger. Basically they are blood pools that hopefully the body will reabsorb. they want to make sure they don't expand and start to move around the placenta sac. He said I could start spotting. If so I am to call them immediately, they'll bring me in to check, and then they'll immediately put me on light duty for awhile regardless of what the results of the U/S are if there is any spotting. 

Very thorough. I really like my RE. 


*Janis* - OMG That tech sounds like a creep!!! WTF! I would report him. I canNOT believe he kicked out your husband! He doesn't get to be the one to be "uncomfortable" - he's not the one with his private parts on display! I mean, clearly they have to be down there to do a vaginal ultrasound but I've never had a dr stand there during it, mine always sits, and is very professional about it. WTF! I'm so mad, on your behalf, that he behaved in such a way! :growlmad: Definitely complain if you can. 


*Jessica* - oh no!! Do you have long cycle? Maybe you ovulated late and so you're earlier than they expect? I've always felt that measuring from LMP is ridiculous because everyone Ovulations differently. Heck, my old cycles were 40 days and I Ov at CD28. If I went on that then I'd be supposedly 6 weeks along when I was only 12DPO. Keeping everything crossed that your bean will continue to grow!


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - Yay!! That's so exciting! Congrats! 

Angel - I remember reading it, but I don't know if it was here! I'm happy that they're so thorough with you! It really helps ease the worry when you know they're looking out for you.


----------



## kksy9b

Ali- i'm finding apples and peanut butter are what's working for me right now- holds off the hunger for longer and gets you extra protein as well. best of luck, you can do it! how was your eating today? And thank you for the bit of reassurance regarding nausea going away. I was freaked out for a few days because it was hitting me everyday in the afternoon and then just stopped for a few days. Back in full force tonight so i'm feeling a lot more confident and am relaxing again about it.

slamm- glad the spotting went away and happy to hear your appointment went so well! Not long at all to your first ultrasound :happydance:

danser- i had all day nausea with my DS and really helped me feel more confident! i'm not sure if i'll pick up a doppler or not. i felt the first flutters with DS at 14 weeks and so i'm hopeful it will be the same or earlier. if i dont start feeling anything around that 14-16 week mark, then i will probably pick one up.

surprise- i am the same way this time around with being constantly worried. with my DS, i was so relaxed and felt incredibly confident. I'm thankful i've never experienced a MC, but this time I think I realize how blessed we were the first time to have a complication free pregnancy and a healthy baby. i'm holding my breath i feel like just praying for the same. i've definitely been more anxious this time! And I wouldn't try to worry too much (easier said than done) about drinking some before you found out you were pregnant. There are lots of women who go out and drink before finding out and their babies are still perfectly healthy. FX the next week passes quickly for you so you can get to your appointment!

Thorpedo- i'm sorry you've been so sick. try to drink plenty of water to keep from being dehydrated :hugs:

cnote- congratulations on the recent wedding! how exciting your big day must have been!

newbie- got your EDD moved! How wonderful to have heard your LO's heartbeat for the first time! what a long journey you have had to get here. so happy you are getting your turn at these milestones. i'm sorry that your other LO didn't stick but happy you have a healthy baby in there :hugs:

chitown- got you moved hun :thumbup:

froggy- that is AMAZING!! Congratulations hun on your :blue: bump! Having a little boy is just wonderful- they seem to always be little momma boys and its the sweetest thing

angel- glad they are taking such good care of you. that must have been such a sweet moment getting to see your babys heartbeat for the first time :cloud9:


----------



## AliJo

KK - I did pretty good considering how I have been. I think I'm going to make some soup and freeze it. Soup is kind of a comfort food for me and I've been craving it. I'm going to whip up at least a couple of different types to eat when I get past the point of being able to bear the hunger! We don't have much freezer space or else I'd make a whole lot of soup. Cabbage soup for sure, but not sure what else yet. I love potato soup, but I'm going to try to stay away from the creamy ones.


----------



## Momtastic101

The last few days I've been finding it so hard to keep up with eating. I just somehow end up missing lunch and eating small dinners. I'm thinking I need to start planning my meals. It's so strange since I'm usually quite the foodie. I get so hungry and nauseous but I just can't seem to eat food, it's so strange


----------



## SurpriseMum

Momtastic- I feel the exact same way. I've always been more of a eat when hungry type of person rather than set times for meals so that has been challenging. I'm constantly hungry but I seem to keep forgetting to eat or I'm just also nauseous. I've started carrying granola bars and almonds in my bag for those times I forget and am not at home. With my first pregnancy, I went from 130 lbs to 198 lbs which was way more than recommended but it was all gone after about 3 months of breastfeeding. This time around I really would rather not gain that extra weight over the recommended so I think meal planning is going to have to be utilized very soon.


----------



## slammerkin

kksy I feel the same way about feeling like we were so lucky with baby number 1 to have everything go smoothly - never had a miscarriage. I feel like I'm tempting fate with a second one, just waiting to be shown how things can go wrong!


----------



## Angel5000

Momtastic - I'm the same way. I am not having a ton of nausea but I certainly am not hungry. I'm barely able to force myself to eat a small lunch (usually lunch meat and cheese - basically a sandwich without bread because I can't eat gluten anyway) and then a small dinner. For the last week all I've been able to eat for dinner is a salad or soup. 

I think I'm going to have to start meal planning too. If we don't meal plan it's easy to just say "screw it' for dinner and we just eat whatever we feel lik e- which turns into a couple snacks for me and nothing else. :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies in tentatively slipping into this group. Got my bfp this morning (edd Jan 28) but I just came off of a chemical pregnancy and a miscarriage at 8 weeks in November so I'm very very cautious but I actually feel good about this one. I'm hoping it's a "moms instinct"
Getting my 1st beta today. 


Congratulations to you all!


----------



## vrogers

Yay, congrats to the good scans/appts/betas and congrats froggy on the boy! How exciting!!


----------



## vrogers

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hi ladies in tentatively slipping into this group. Got my bfp this morning (edd Jan 28) but I just came off of a chemical pregnancy and a miscarriage at 8 weeks in November so I'm very very cautious but I actually feel good about this one. I'm hoping it's a "moms instinct"
> Getting my 1st beta today.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you all!

Congrats!! I'm sorry about your losses and hope the beta goes well today!


----------



## hhimayy

Tentively joining :) BFP the past couple of days. Pretty leery though and we didn't DTD more than 1 or two times this month. Had a mmc back in january. My cycles are normally 28-30 days so by Wednesday next week I can say "I'm late". Due date would be January 29th. Mine is the 18th and daughters is the 20th so if this one is a sticky bean it'll be one hell of a week in January for is every year.


----------



## hhimayy

Did anyone have indigestion/nausea early on? I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow and I've been having indigestion for 1 week now which was my sign to test. I know I had it with my daughter but cant remember if it was this early. The mmc in january I know I had it early on and last month I had it but negative tests (heavier period so I wondered if I had a chemical or early mc). I'm worried because I don't remember having it this early with my daughter and I did have it early on with the one we lost.


----------



## SurpriseMum

hhimayy said:


> Did anyone have indigestion/nausea early on? I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow and I've been having indigestion for 1 week now which was my sign to test. I know I had it with my daughter but cant remember if it was this early. The mmc in january I know I had it early on and last month I had it but negative tests (heavier period so I wondered if I had a chemical or early mc). I'm worried because I don't remember having it this early with my daughter and I did have it early on with the one we lost.

Absolutely. I started getting nauseous around week 3. Same thing with my last pregnancy but with that one I got my BFP at week 3. This time it took until this week to get a positive test but "mom instincts" was sure it would be positive. Worrying is natural and I definitely have done my fair share of worrying. Maybe its a boy which is causing earlier symptoms. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## 808malia

hhimayy said:


> Tentively joining :) BFP the past couple of days. Pretty leery though and we didn't DTD more than 1 or two times this month. Had a mmc back in january. My cycles are normally 28-30 days so by Wednesday next week I can say "I'm late". Due date would be January 29th. Mine is the 18th and daughters is the 20th so if this one is a sticky bean it'll be one hell of a week in January for is every year.

Welcome and congrats on your BFP!:happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

I am having some indigestion and heartburn already as well. No nausea yet, though. Still waiting on that. I always worry until it shows up... :/ I'm also experiencing really bad nursing aversion. Sigh!


----------



## Vankiwi

I can't remember what we do to join the fb group?


----------



## AliJo

Mrs.G - Welcome and congratulations!! Love that you're feeling good about this one! 

Hhim - Welcome and congratulations!! We only DTD once while I could have caught this little one. Sometimes that's all it takes! 

I'm already getting heartburn as well. It was awful with my first pregnancy, but not this early. Not too horrible yet. As for nausea, I have it slightly and I really just need to eat something. Although, the smell of food isn't pleasant to me at all and I hate cooking now because of it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've had a little heartburn and indigestion but nothing too bad. Smells are more intense but not making me sick. I drive all country roads to work and I guess it's skunk season because there's sooo many on the roads and of course the smell! It doesn't make me gag but makes me cough a lot. It's so intense I came breath. Lol this just started. 
Waiting to get my Betas from yesterday. I'm so nervous! Even though one number means nothing lol 
I took another test today it's lighter but my urine was super diluted and my test from last night was just as dark if not darker than yesterday FMU. 
so trying not to freak out. As soon as I call for my beta I will update.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just got my beta back from yesterday at 12dpo...116!


----------



## froggyfrog

Great beta mrs. Green!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know it's normal but I'm just so nervous for my second test!


----------



## froggyfrog

When is your second one?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'll get it done tomorrow morning but won't get the results until Sunday night or Monday morning.


----------



## Beankeeper

Looks like I'm miscarrying &#55357;&#56852;
Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Literati_Love

That is a really good number, mrs green!

Beankeeper- I am so sorry! :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bean- I'm so sorry. A loss is so hard.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry bean keeper


----------



## Angel5000

Beankeeper said:


> Looks like I'm miscarrying &#65533;&#65533;
> Wishing you all the best xx

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## vrogers

Beankeeper said:


> Looks like I'm miscarrying &#65533;&#65533;
> Wishing you all the best xx

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself!


----------



## WantaBelly

Beankeeper - :hugs:


----------



## hhimayy

So sorry beankeeper :hugs:

I felt much less indigestion today. I know it can come and go but really trying not to get my hopes up. It's still so early on :(


----------



## AliJo

I'm so sorry for your loss Beankeeper.. I really hope you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

:hugs: beankeeper


----------



## Thorpedo11

:hugs: beankeeper


----------



## Sunshine Star

So sorry for what you're going through beankeeper &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chitown28

Hugs beankeeper. So sorry for what you're going through.


----------



## Anababe

So sorry bean :-( 

I've not posted for a while sorry! I've tried to catch up on everyone. Welcome to all newbies and congrats!

This fatigue has hit me hard I can barely function. I've had 4 children so I knew tiredness was an issue early on but omg I'm just exhausted all the time. Yet I'm really struggling to sleep at night. So it's just a viscious circle at the moment.

MS has been on and off. I find at the moment as long as I don't let my self get too hungry it keeps it at bay. I've been sick a couple times but it's mostly just nausea in a morning and on and off through the day.

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow so fingers crossed I get a scan date soon and find out what my exact dates are!


----------



## Angel5000

Morning everyone. :) Just checking in. My MS has been off and on and very light, only lasting about 30 minutes or an hour at most when it does come and it isn't every day. This makes me a little nervous, especially because I've felt fine the last several days. I feel like, aside from exhaustion, my symptoms are all going away. Even my boobs aren't as sore as they have been. Still a little sore, but not as much as before. I am, however, exhausted beyond exhaustion. The last two nights I've gone to bed by 8:30pm and slept until 7:30am. This is pretty long for me. 

Can't wait until my U/S this Tuesday so I can see that my little bean is still there. Honestly, I don't know what I would do without my RE and weekly scans. I would be a nervous wreck all the time!


----------



## newbie2013

I've been crashing early as well, but waking up at least twice in the middle of the night and have trouble getting back to sleep each time. It sucks! I've almost completely cut out caffeine and drinking a lot more water. It has helped, I think. Having a little food aversion, but trying to force myself to eat anyway. Not always easy!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## shobbs

Ok need some positive input.... When does this ms and exhaustion get better??? It's hit since 5 weeks and it's really getting to me. I feel nauseous all day and night and haven't been able to get.through the day without a nap. I'm in bed everynifht by 8pm but can't beagle to sleep without waking up what seems like every hour. 

I've been off work for the last 2 weeks due to this but I'm back tomorrow. I work 12hr shifts at a hospital and I'm really dreading going in :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't have any symptoms really yet. Just a little extra tired. Just got my second beta done and will get the results tomorrow morning. I'm so nervous.


----------



## WantaBelly

Nausea has set in for me and vomiting at night........ Too exhausted to type anything else. Hope everyone is doing better than I am


----------



## Angel5000

Shobbs - I'm just shy of 7w (6w+6) and I can't say when it'll get better. My MS isn't bad, but my exhaustion is almost debilitating. I am taking extra B-Complex to help and if I can't get through the afternoon I take 1/3 of a 'zipfizz' (has caffeine though so if you are avoiding it stay away). I can't get through a whole day of teaching high school students without some caffeine in the afternoon, and I'm out of sick leave so I can't miss another day before June 16. 

I'm going to bed by 8-9pm too, but I'm waking up a lot too. :( Mostly to go to the bathroom at least twice! Plus just tossing/turning/waking up. 


Good luck tomorrow! I hope you can make it through the day!


Wantabelly - have you tried some peppermint lifesaver candies? They have saved my life - only way I get through when the MS hits at work (I can't leave a classroom to go throw up!). Might help a little. :hugs:


----------



## Ttcbbytwo

I would love to join you ladies. Im due 01/21


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry some of you are feeling so terrible. I still have no nausea, which makes me nervous, but I've started having food aversions and lost my appetite. Also feeling a bit of fatigue now, but manageable so far (won't be for long I'm guessing - it hit extremely hard last pregnancy).


----------



## slammerkin

Still no major symptoms over here. Maybe a tiny bit of nausea today? I dunno. And I was horny for a couple days last week. Not even exhausted yet. Maybe a bit of feeling emotional. I was feeling kind of depressed about a few things yesterday. Things that were really not important. Meh.


----------



## xsadiex

Hi ladies! Can I join you all?

I think I'm due 2nd January &#128516; Looking forward so much to having a scan, I iust want to know what everything is ok with my surprise number 3 baby x


----------



## xsadiex

I was feeling very sick week 6-7 and now I am ridiculously hungry! Been sick once this week, I think it was the migraine though.

I'm way too tired to look after children haha


----------



## Angel5000

I'm caught between being thankful that I don't have any horrible symptoms and being worried that I don't. I can honestly say that I am too exhausted during the afternoon to really deal with my moody, teenage students though! :haha: Strangely enough, going to the gym helps. If I can make myself actually GO to the gym then I feel much better and manage to stay awake in the evening. 

My Masters Thesis Presentation is this Friday so I overwhelmed with that, and I think combined with the pregnancy I'm having tons of anxiety. :( I just can't wait until this week is over. This is a 2 hour presentation!! 


Welcome xsadie! :)


----------



## danser55

shobbs- for me the ms and exhaustion ended around 12-13 weeks. I hope it gets better!


----------



## danser55

So I had my 7 week u/s my with my RE it took him a bit longer to us the screen of the baby. It turns out that RE was discovering Baby B. We are having twins. I am still majorly freaking out about this on so many levels.


----------



## froggyfrog

Omg!!! Congrats on twins danser!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Danser congrats!!! That's so awesome and I'm sure you'll love every second. 


Afm for my second beta back. 
12 dpo: 116
14 dpo: 248
I guess I can officially say I'm pregnant!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats Mrs green!!!


----------



## victoria11

Feeling awful with nausea at the minute and really struggling with 2 small ones especially as my eldest does have pre school for the next 2 weeks :( feeling really sorry for myself :( xxx


----------



## slammerkin

Wow, twins! Congrats danser!


----------



## Vankiwi

Great numbers Mrs Green!

Danser that's amazing! Identical or not?


----------



## danser55

mrs.green2015 said:


> Danser congrats!!! That's so awesome and I'm sure you'll love every second.
> 
> 
> Afm for my second beta back.
> 12 dpo: 116
> 14 dpo: 248
> I guess I can officially say I'm pregnant!

Congrats to you too on your betas. I am so overwhelmed right now so I hope at some point I will be excited.


----------



## danser55

Vankiwi said:


> Great numbers Mrs Green!
> 
> Danser that's amazing! Identical or not?

This was from an iui so it's most likely fraternal.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Congratulations danser and mrsgreen !


Arm- nausea and sickness are settling a bit but I think that has to do with the unisom Im taking just before bed. I had a horrible dream last night that I kept getting ultrasounds and was told my baby didn't have a heartbeat. Even though I know it was a dream its freaked me out a bit. I still have 5 weeks until my first ultrasound. I'm hoping to use my Doppler at 8+5 to hear this little's i HB like I did with my DD. 

Other than that horrid dream exhaustion has hit me. I just want to sleep all day. And I'm still off of foods. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## chitown28

Congrats danser! I can't imagine what a shock that must have been!

I might regret saying this later, but I'm jealous of everyone with symptoms. I have no symptoms still besides sore breasts and am 6w6d. I'm also going on week 3 of brown/tan spotting which is not allowing me to enjoy this pregnancy at ALL. Thankfully I have another u/s Weds so will get to see if the baby has grown since the last time.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thor- I can't imagine waiting sooo long for an ultrasound! 

Chi- I'm also jealous. But I'm only 4 weeks so I expect it to set in later. Hopefully we don't regret saying that too much. Lol


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Great news Danser! 

Congrats Mrsgreen


----------



## Ejcliff

Jan 12 for me! :)


----------



## shobbs

danser55 said:


> So I had my 7 week u/s my with my RE it took him a bit longer to us the screen of the baby. It turns out that RE was discovering Baby B. We are having twins. I am still majorly freaking out about this on so many levels.

Huge congratulations. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Eeeekkk :)

Is everyone using the Facebook group as of yet??


----------



## froggyfrog

Shobbs, I don't have a facebook, so I'm not!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I am not part of the Facebook group yet...


----------



## WDWJess

Hi all, so sorry I haven't posted in so long. Got so much going on right now and exhaustion and nausea is crippling me!

Quick question for you all, sorry if it's a little personal!

Is anybody else turned off having sex right now? I feel so sorry for DH but it's the last thing I want to do right now. If he even tries to touch me anyway remotely sexual I end up swiping at him unvoluntarily! I can't remember feeling like this with my other 2 pregnancies! Anyone else relate to this?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wdw- I am! But it's not that I'm so turned off its that my fear has taken over and I feel like sex would cause mc. Look I know that's not true and whatever is meant or happy with this pregnancy will no matter what I do. But that's all I can think!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congrats danser! Exciting! &#128111;


----------



## Angel5000

I get my 7w scan tomorrow! So excited to see how my bean has grown in the last week. DH isn't sure he can actually get off early tomororw, even though he previously told the office staff who do the scheduling that he has to be off early every Tuesday for the next several weeks. I know it's not his fault if they schedule him to wokr way out of town (they have him scheduled to work at a place two hours out of town and since they take one work vehicle to the location, he can't come back until everyone does), but I'm so irritated that he may not be at the appointment. I had a nightmare last night that I went in an they told me that growth had stopped and there was no longer a heart beat, and I know it's a dream but that doesn't make me any less nervous to go on my own. :(


Danser - OMG! Congrats!! Twins! Wow! 


Mrs Green - Congrats! 

chitown - I'm at 7w today and I'm also not having any symptoms at the moment (exhaustion though, I do have that) and some sore breasts. But I feel like if I had some MS I might "feel" pregnant. Good luck with your U/S wed. Did you talk to your doctor about the spotting?


WDWJess - I'm not 100% turned off of sex at the moment, so much as I'm just SO EXHAUSTED I can't even process the idea of sex. However, DH refuses, he's so paranoid something will go wrong. My sister said that during her last pregnancy though she wouldn't let her husband touch her for most of first trimester,s he was just so turned off (which is weird for her).


----------



## 808malia

Danser- Congrats! Twins, what a shocker!!! I know I would be very shocked:haha:

As for me, I have been very moody the last few days!:growlmad: I yelled at my poor husband yesterday, and 1 minute later I was crying. I tend to be a bit emotional sometimes, but nothing quite like this. I can tell It's a hormonal thing! I took a digital test today and it said "pregnant 2-3 weeks" so I am starting to feel like this pregnancy is progressing normally. I have my first doctors appointment on Friday, just to confirm pregnancy and set up other appointments. Still haven't told anyone but my husband. Not sure how long I should wait to tell my family ect...


----------



## mrs.green2015

808- I think telling people is such an individual thing. The first time I got pregnant I was so by the book and wanted to wait until 13 weeks. But when I had my mc at 8 weeks everyone was so supportive and it was amazing to have. Not sure how long we will wait this time but once we get a scan in a few weeks I really don't feel bad telling people early.


----------



## chitown28

Thanks angel- good luck at your scan tomorrow! Doctor didn't say much about the spotting other than it happens to some people, but my early scans looked fine. She said to monitor it and if it gets worse (red/cramps) to call the office. We'll see what happens Wednesday.

Give us an update tomorrow after your scan!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey all can I join? I got my first BFP on the 19th but am not sure of my due date yet as I am 6 weeks post MC and never got AF back! Have an appointment on the 31st to get a date! So happy to be here again after losing the last little peanut.


----------



## newbie2013

I've told a few select people - my mum, my husband told his sister (with my permission) and a couple of select friend who I know I'll need in support IF anything happens. The rest will wait until around 12-13 weeks (or later). I will be off work for summer at that time, so I am hoping to avoid telling my boss until I report back to school after summer, by which time, I'll be 17 weeks or so. By the time teachers come back, I'll be 20 weeks - so it will be a big surprise for my teachers!!! Looking forward to that


----------



## slammerkin

Good luck with the scan Angel. I can't wait until next week for my first one. It's so reassuring once you see there's something there. 

I'm finally feeling a little nauseated today. Having a hard time swallowing. Blegh. Not too bad though. If it stayed at this low level I'd be fine with it.

There's not much activity on the FB group yet, which is ok with me. It's so early still and we still have people joining us here. I think it's good to keep the forum going here.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I wanted to apologize for being off for awhile without an explanation. Another thread I'm on has experience a horrible string of losses lately. Combined with my anxiety for my own little one (especially when my nausea disappeared for a few days), it was all a bit overwhelming. I needed a few days break from Bnb to regroup and focus on other things. Then we were busy this weekend (was my birthday and we had a few different events planned) and just didn't have time. My parents, niece and nephew come in later today for the rest of the week so I will likely be on, but limited.

Again, I'm sorry I just disappeared on you all but I'm sure you understand. Thank you all for being so supportive. I am *hoping* to get caught up at nap time today and reply to everyone. If I'm not able to reply, I will definitely get the front page updated.

Overall I'm doing well. Nausea has settled in and is here every day now. Still get some breaks during the day from it, which is great. The only thin I Dont like is I'm up EIGHT pounds in 3 weeks...geez!! I am eating more but not 8 pounds worth. I'm pretty in tune with my body and weight fluctuations- I've spent the last year losing and eating healthy. So I know full well that it is all water retention...but STILL! anyone else dealing with this type of issue?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome countrymomma! 

Wow this thread has moved so fast since I joined! :) hope everyone's well!


----------



## Vankiwi

How can we join the FB group?


----------



## froggyfrog

Got my second beta back today! I'm at 2017!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Welcome Countrymomma! And congratulations on your BFP. 

Kksy9b - sorry to hear about the ladies on the other thread. I can understand wanting to take a break. 


Angel- yay for another scan !! Let us know how it goes. 

Afm- the nausea is back full force but luckily I haven't actually been sick. Weird dreams every night. And the exhaustion I need a nap every day. Yesterday we told almost all our family. We arent announcing on fb until after our gender scan. Our family is excited.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Froggy those are some wonderful numbers. &#128522;


----------



## danser55

Yay congrats Froggy great numbers!


----------



## slammerkin

froggyfrog said:


> Got my second beta back today! I'm at 2017!

I'd call that a good sign for a 2017 baby!


----------



## vrogers

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I wanted to apologize for being off for awhile without an explanation. Another thread I'm on has experience a horrible string of losses lately. Combined with my anxiety for my own little one (especially when my nausea disappeared for a few days), it was all a bit overwhelming. I needed a few days break from Bnb to regroup and focus on other things. Then we were busy this weekend (was my birthday and we had a few different events planned) and just didn't have time. My parents, niece and nephew come in later today for the rest of the week so I will likely be on, but limited.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry I just disappeared on you all but I'm sure you understand. Thank you all for being so supportive. I am *hoping* to get caught up at nap time today and reply to everyone. If I'm not able to reply, I will definitely get the front page updated.
> 
> Overall I'm doing well. Nausea has settled in and is here every day now. Still get some breaks during the day from it, which is great. The only thin I Dont like is I'm up EIGHT pounds in 3 weeks...geez!! I am eating more but not 8 pounds worth. I'm pretty in tune with my body and weight fluctuations- I've spent the last year losing and eating healthy. So I know full well that it is all water retention...but STILL! anyone else dealing with this type of issue?

Sorry to hear about all of their losses. I completely understand needing a break! Sometimes I get a little too worried, especially because I really don't have much MS-I've thrown up twice, 2 days ago after dinner and today after breakfast but other than that I'm fine. Just tired and super swollen boobs. So I've had moments where I have to step away as well. Early pregnancy is such a nerve racking time. Take care of yourself and your family- I for one support you! :)


----------



## vrogers

froggyfrog said:


> Got my second beta back today! I'm at 2017!

Yay, good to hear!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Froggy- those are amazing numbers! Congrats girl!


----------



## 808malia

froggyfrog said:


> Got my second beta back today! I'm at 2017!

That's awesome girl!:thumbup:
I will get my first test results on Friday, can't wait!:cloud9:


----------



## greats

Hi all! Got a blaring bfp 2 weeks ago thinking I was further along but had a dating scan today and looks like I'm only 6w1d and due January 16th! So I'm here to join you ladies! My name is Emily, and this will be baby #3 (and the final baby) for us. My youngest turns 10 months old this upcoming Saturday... was a bit of a shock to find out I'm expecting again. Ah well, I'll be fine!


----------



## Momtastic101

Wow danser twins!!! That is so exciting


----------



## WantaBelly

froggyfrog said:


> Got my second beta back today! I'm at 2017!

:happydance:


----------



## chitown28

Welcome greats - congrats on the surprise!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Welcome greats! Congratulations on baby #3


----------



## AliJo

Ttc - Welcome and congratulations!! 

Sadie - Congratulations and welcome!! You're due the day before me! Can you believe we're already 8 weeks?! My hunger was insane, but thankfully it's dying down. I've gained too much weight in such a short time. Some might be water weight, but it's still hard to look at! 

Danser - !!! That's so exciting and I can completely understand being freaked out! I was wondering if we were going to get any twins! 

Mrs.G - That's awesome!!! Congrats!! 

Chit - I really don't have much for symptoms myself. When I think I'm getting a symptom it's gone in a few days. Nothing that screams I'm pregnant though.

Ej - Welcome and congratulations!! 

WDW - I have a decreased sex drive. I did with my first pregnancy. Definitely no fun.. especially for my OH! 

Country - Welcome and congratulations!! Sorry about your previous loss. Hope your appointment goes well! 

KK - I'm right there with the weight. I'm up about the same in about the same amount of time and there just is NO WAY. I've been more active than normal. It's going to be really disheartening for them to put that weight in my chart! Oh well.. I really just want my little one to be growing and healthy. 

Greats - Welcome and congratulations!! My brother before me is only 15 months older than me. I'll tell you.. we use butt heads like none other growing up, but we're super close now! 

AFM - Finally got the chance to catch up. Sorry if I missed anyone!! I worked the last two days and I never have time to get on during that period. I'm 8 weeks already and it feels pretty insane! It's going by pretty fast so far. Thought it would be slow for me, but it isn't so far! Going to go get my fingerprints done today so I can get set up for my boards for my RN license. 

Best of all.. my first appointment is today!! Going to start getting around soon to take my son to my aunt so OH can go. Hoping he can make at least most of the appointments. I'm debating on telling a few people after this appointment, but not sure yet.


----------



## danser55

I am exhausted and feeling nausea. Most of my clothes are already tight on me. I wanted to hide this pregnancy as long as possible but I don't know if I will be able to do that as planned, especially at work.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I can see that being a bit hard with 2 little ones in there! Hopefully you start feeling better soon as I'm sure it'll get hard on you later. You really need some time to relax and really enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## danser55

AliJo said:


> Danser - I can see that being a bit hard with 2 little ones in there! Hopefully you start feeling better soon as I'm sure it'll get hard on you later. You really need some time to relax and really enjoy your pregnancy!

I know it's hard to relax and enjoy this pregnancy especially with the new info and being pregnant after a loss worrying that so much can go wrong and will I even get to bring these babies home?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ali- so excited for you. Can't wait to see your pics. I know how you feel about SO not being able to go to many appointments. Mine won't be able to go to a lot either since he works kind of far away he'd have to take he whole day off for any appointments. We kind of figured he'd only go to the big ones. 

Danser- your line "will I even get to bring these babies home" broke my heart. I know exactly how you feel. I've had two losses so far and no live babies. It's so hard to stay positive. We're all here to support you! Can't wait until you bring home your babies!


----------



## SurpriseMum

So sorry all I have not been on in days. Think I'm all caught up now though. 

Danser- wow two babies! That is so exciting and I'm sure shocking at the moment. 

Welcome all new mamas! I am looking forward to getting to know you all in the coming months.

Question about the facebook group... Is it closed or secret? I don't want anyone knowing right now as it would end very badly if our parents weren't the first to find out. If secret, how can I go about joining? I find it so hard to keep up with these forums and think it would be easier to just direct reply to posts.

AFM- I really haven't been posting because unlike you all I have very little to report. I don't have my hcg being monitored. My first appointment with the nurse it tomorrow but with my son I didn't meet with the doctor until 10 weeks and didn't have an ultrasound until 12. I have a different OB this time but I seem to get written off as healthy and my problems are seen as exaggerations. I believe I'm 6 weeks 4 days but have no idea of my lmp or date of conception. I took a week estimator test and it came back as 2-3 which does not match up but I'll wait for the doctor to give me an estimate. 
As for symptoms, when people who do know about the pregnancy ask how I feel my response has been "I don't sleep, pee every hour and eat every 2" haha Yesterday I woke up with painful and swollen breasts which i really didn't have with my son until the 3rd trimester. So I'm uncomfortable but so incredibly happy to be feeling pregnant.


----------



## Vankiwi

Had my second scan today, one little bean with a heart rate of 151! Big relief. She even turned on the sound so I could hear it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Van- that is so exciting! Congrats! 

Afm- I have some pinching on my left side. It's pretty painful. I would assume implantation as I'm only 4week 3 days but I had implantion feelings on my right side a few days ago. Sooo... Idk. I emailed my doctor but luckily no spotting or anything. With stress from work and life I'm not feeling good anymore. 
Just needed to vent ladies thanks!


----------



## chitown28

Surprise - sounds frustrating, I'm sorry! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Van - That's awesome! I had my 2nd scan this morning and was measuring 7w3d with a heartbeat of 160! They didn't let me hear it though, so jealous of you!

Mrs.Green - Sorry to hear and hope you start feeling better! Hopefully you won't have any bleeding or spotting. I've had it for the last 3 weeks and it's been driving me crazy, but thankfully everything looks good with bub!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Chi- sometimes spotting is completely normal! That's amazing that little bean is doing so well! 
I think my doc might try to get my in earlier. Hopefully.


----------



## Vankiwi

Mrs Green hopefully the pains go soon! I get a bit of pain sometimes from the corpus luteum, got it with my daughter too.

Chi - great heart rate! I was really surprised to get to hear it!


----------



## AliJo

Appointment went well!! Mainly was to confirm the pregnancy and make sure everything was fine! I have an appointment set up for next Tuesday to go over family history and other pregnancy related stuff and then the 16th next month for another scan! I had to lie to my stepmom about getting Tuesday either off or partly covered. Told her I cracked a tooth and it hurts to eat and the earliest they can get me in is Tuesday. I just don't really want to tell her yet! She's excited for me to take boards and I'm going to hand her my board results along with an ultrasound picture. 

Anyways! Here's my precious little one!! Got to see Little Wiggle's (somehow this became baby's nickname) heartbeat and hear it! HR was 171 bpm and measuring 8w1d! This little one is right on schedule! Doctor set the due date based on LMP.. although they got the 4th and all the LMP calculators I do I get the 3rd. He walked in and was all "You know what causes this, don't you?" :dohh: He likes to joke around. OH thinks he's hilarious. I don't mind since I know he's just messing with me. I don't know why everyone likes to mess with me, but it sure happens a lot! We also decided to tell my aunt. She's excited! She was saying she knew something was up.
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats! Beautiful baby!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - congrats on your good scan! Woohoo! 

Mrs green - I hope that pinching feeling is nothing to be concerned about. I definitely get some weird twinges during pregnancy.


----------



## tweetybird818

Wow its so hard to keep up! Seems like theres been lots of big news though!

Ive had my first scan too now. Due date got bumped to 31st Dec actually.

Was on bed rest this week after some red spotting however it stopped faily quickly and i had it alot with my first pregnancy so trying to not worry about it. Other than that just feel a little tired and a little nauseous. Not much to report here.


----------



## Janisdkh

I have so much to catch up on.. I have been MIA for a while.. Been going through a really tough time with this baby.. 
May 16th, at my 6.3 week ultrasound they only saw a gestational sac. They got back to me with results only that Friday :( 5 days of hell waiting! Had the worst scan experience of my life. Anyhow they saw nothing in the gestational sac, they gave me no photo, no info on size of the sac etc... They were french(Quebec) and so rude and refused to speak to me in English. 
Anyhow I just had bloods done two days ago and another set today to see if my HCG looks well... They think it's either a blighted ovum or my dates are off.. I dont think my dates are off! I got a positive HPT at 9dpo dangit :'(
So I have a scan Friday... If my dates are off I will either be 8 weeks exactly tomorrow(lmp) or 7.3-7.4 weeks(dates off). I know my dates are not off though :'( How can they be after testing positive 9dpo which is like 3.2-3.3 weeks Lmp pregnancy.

Has anyone here had a scan at 6.3 weeks , saw no baby or yolk sac and have a good outcome? I already had a blighted ovum in my last pregnancy.. They caught it only after 10 weeks when I started bleeding. I passed it in my 11th week.

I need to talk, I need help, I need stories.. I read all the ones from misdiagnosed forum but I want to hear stories from you ladies of positive outcomes.

Btw how can i get in the FB group?

*Congrats Danser on the twins! So exciting!  
Congrats Green! So happy for you *


----------



## Angel5000

I've faleln behind, I've got my Masters Thesis presentation tomorrow so I've been working on that, in addition to my high school students acting like little sh*** lately (we have 3 weeks left and they are acting like they think they don't have to do anything anymore) so I have not really had the time or energy to check in. Sorry! 

Things are going good for me, will have my 8w scan next week on Tues and then I meet our OB for the first time the following week for my 9w scan. My RE will keep doing weekly scans through 12 weeks, and then I'll be fully released to my OB. Kinda odd to have the overlap but I like how thorough my RE is, makes me feel very reassured.


----------



## danser55

Angel5000 said:


> I've faleln behind, I've got my Masters Thesis presentation tomorrow so I've been working on that, in addition to my high school students acting like little sh*** lately (we have 3 weeks left and they are acting like they think they don't have to do anything anymore) so I have not really had the time or energy to check in. Sorry!
> 
> Things are going good for me, will have my 8w scan next week on Tues and then I meet our OB for the first time the following week for my 9w scan. My RE will keep doing weekly scans through 12 weeks, and then I'll be fully released to my OB. Kinda odd to have the overlap but I like how thorough my RE is, makes me feel very reassured.

Wow the overlap with the RE and OB is great and weekly scans are so reassuring. Good luck with your Masters thesis presentation.


----------



## danser55

Sorry I have no experience with that Janis. I am hoping your next scan goes better. 

I am feeling miserable today, so tired and no nausea. I am working from home luckily but I feel like crap. Last time I felt better around 13 weeks. I can't wait to feel better again.


----------



## AliJo

Janis - I wish I could give you some advice or reassurance, but I have no experience in such a situation. I really hope you receive answers Friday. It seems like torture to wait that long.


----------



## SurpriseMum

During my last pregnancy I was 18/19 years old and didn't pay attention to anything other than whether the baby was healthy. I never researched and didn't even see my OB until 10 weeks. Went to my first OB visit today in which the nurse went over my family history. My dating ultrasound is June 2nd and then my first visit in the 13th. So looking forward to getting some legit dates and seeing what I'm cooking up in there. They said if they don't see the baby at this ultrasound then they will just do them weekly until they do see it. However, I can't be less than 4+5 so if they don't see the fetus next week they will for sure see it at 6+5 the next week. I'm pretty sure I'm already 6+ now though. We will see. My OB's office is so nice. They order my blood work and then I can show up any time to one of multiple locations within the next week to have it done at my convenience and the results will be given within a few hours. Also they are being so understanding of me needing to take my first born with me unexpectedly. Feeling a lot more relaxed after this appointment.
Wishing you all an easy week!


----------



## Momtastic101

Time is going so fast, I can't believe I've almost been pregnant for two months already!! I can't wait for this first trimester to be over with


----------



## vrogers

Janisdkh said:


> I have so much to catch up on.. I have been MIA for a while.. Been going through a really tough time with this baby..
> May 16th, at my 6.3 week ultrasound they only saw a gestational sac. They got back to me with results only that Friday :( 5 days of hell waiting! Had the worst scan experience of my life. Anyhow they saw nothing in the gestational sac, they gave me no photo, no info on size of the sac etc... They were french(Quebec) and so rude and refused to speak to me in English.
> Anyhow I just had bloods done two days ago and another set today to see if my HCG looks well... They think it's either a blighted ovum or my dates are off.. I dont think my dates are off! I got a positive HPT at 9dpo dangit :'(
> So I have a scan Friday... If my dates are off I will either be 8 weeks exactly tomorrow(lmp) or 7.3-7.4 weeks(dates off). I know my dates are not off though :'( How can they be after testing positive 9dpo which is like 3.2-3.3 weeks Lmp pregnancy.
> 
> Has anyone here had a scan at 6.3 weeks , saw no baby or yolk sac and have a good outcome? I already had a blighted ovum in my last pregnancy.. They caught it only after 10 weeks when I started bleeding. I passed it in my 11th week.
> 
> I need to talk, I need help, I need stories.. I read all the ones from misdiagnosed forum but I want to hear stories from you ladies of positive outcomes.
> 
> Btw how can i get in the FB group?
> 
> *Congrats Danser on the twins! So exciting!
> Congrats Green! So happy for you *

I don't have any experience with that, but I just wanted to say I'm sorry for the rude doctors and how anxious I'm sure you must be! I hope your next scan goes better and they find baby healthy and snuggled in!


----------



## AliJo

Weekend is coming up ladies! Any plans? None for me at the moment.. OH works every Saturday and then Sunday he has to sleep when he gets off work since he works overnights. May go have pizza with my aunt and great grandma. We usually spend Sunday with them anyways. Not sure if my aunt will be around, though. 

Waiting for a Monday off to go spend a day at the zoo. Won't have one for 2 more weeks. I hate OH's schedule, but it is what it is for now.


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks ladies ! If all goes well I am buying myself a dopler LOL! A lil gift to myself. 

Question? I had cyst pain at like 6 weeks and now I am 8 weeks tomorrow and the last three days I have it again.. Its not the legement pain when I move.. Its like a twingy, stabby, pulsating pain in the same spot when i do nothing.. I am sitting here at my desk and its happening every few seconds. I thought my cyst popped already :/ I hope it's a cyst and they checked for an ectopic so I know its not that. Anyhow has any of you experienced this pain at 8 weeks almost or just about?

As for weekend plans we just made the dog a pully system outside so she can run up and down the lawn/play fetch etc.. She is sooo happy and I cant wait to come home tomorrow after my scan and play with her, if it's not raining. 

Might go to the beach with the kids this weekend too if the weather is nice. XO off to bed!


----------



## chitown28

Janis I'm sorry for your bad experience. Hope everything goes well at your next appointment. Have a relaxing weekend!

My parents have a lake house so me and dh are heading up there to relax and hopefully get some sun!

Ali pizza sounds fun and delicious too!


----------



## slammerkin

No major plans here. DH is off tonight, which is a rare treat. But I'm going to get a massage. He bought me a gift cert for a massage for Valentine's day I think and I'm just now getting around to using it. I need it though. So tense through my upper back.

Struggling a bit more with nausea but no throwing up yet. And exhaustion has finally struck.


----------



## Janisdkh

Leaving for my scan in a few mins. Its at 945 am and I am an hour away.. Its 8am currently. GAH


----------



## froggyfrog

Gl janis! :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck Janis!


----------



## newbie2013

Gl janis


----------



## Angel5000

GL Janis!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Good luck Janis!!!


----------



## danser55

Good luck Janis!


----------



## danser55

I have no weekend plans other than hoping to finish our garden. We will see how hot it is out though. I'd love to go swimming or be at the beach, but it will be so crowded. I really would just like to nap. Meanwhile nausea is kicking my butt.


----------



## cnote

Anyone else super bloated? I haven't been eating badly and yet my pants are tight already. I also feel like crap, so feeling fat isn't making life any easier...

Still isn't real to me that I'm pregnant...


----------



## Angel5000

I'm also pretty bloated, though today I seem to feel less bloated than normal. Not sure why. I can't believe I'm pregnant, even with all the scans I've had. Not sure when it will become "real" To me. 

My weekend plans revolve a lot around my mom and sister and their plans. My mom will be in town and my sister has her step kids this weekend so we have lots of fun things planned with us all. I want to finish some yard work but the weather has decided to be nasty most of the weekend. :(


----------



## Janisdkh

Probably out :'( 
Had my scan but only an abdominal one. I wish they did a transvaginal because of my retroverted uterus. Anyhow, no baby no yolk sac again! A very compassionate doctor though.
My HCG levels on Tuesday were 79000, my hcg Thursday 94367. Has anyone had a blighted ovum or missed m/c with that high of numbers? My sac did grow some...
Sac measure 22.8mm 7.1weeks and I am 8 weeks Lmp today.. but no fetal pole no yolk so :( Because I had a positive test 6 days before my period was due they think it's a Blighted Ovum..I wish i never tested early now and maybe they would have tried harder. I have to be scanned again on Tuesday but at another hospital and then we go from there :/ Also because I said I had positive test early they keep telling me that I should be farther along then... :/


----------



## mrs.green2015

Janis- so sorry! I have a tilted uterus too and at 7 weeks last time they couldn't even see my uterus! They ordered a transvaginal and ended being able to see everything. I hope somehow it works out for you!


----------



## newbie2013

Janis, I wish I could help. When will you have another scan? I hope they will do a transvaginal one next time. Thinking about you


----------



## Thorpedo11

Janis- thinking of you! 

Afm- weekend plans include getting my DH car back.( his clutch went out yesterday) having my MIL come up to my house and go garage sale hunting since this weekend they have a huge one going on in my neighborhood. 

I haven't really been bloated this past week. My morning sick has kicked up more. I'm not just nauseous all day but also getting sick. I'm looking forward to this coming to an end towards week 12. I've been just super tired but unable to sleep.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi ladies. I"m hoping I can join this group. Little back story...I started new medicines at the end of March for some unrelated pregnancy, TTC stuff so when AF didn't show up in April I didn't think twice about it, thinking the new meds may be affecting AF. When May came around and still no AF, me and FH purchased a test and before I even left the bathroom, there was a blazing BFP on the test. 

We lost a baby last December and I had to have a D&C. When I did the estimated due date calculator, it said I was due December 29. I had a Dr.s appt. last night and he seems to think I conceived and/or ovulated later than I though. 

My new DD is now January 17th which puts me at 6+3. Last night I was able to hear bubs fabulous HB which was 120! I'm starting to breathe a little easier but, still a little hesitant for obvious reason.

Here's one of my pictures from last night:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttc- that's so fantastic that you heard bubs heart! I can't wait until that happens! Being nervous is very understandable. Coming off two losses back to back it's a scary thing to be pregnant again. 


Afm- weekend plans include boating on the lake for this amazing 3 day weekend with temps in the 90s! DH bought a brand new tube and I don't even get to ride on it! But that's ok I'll have a ton of fun sun bathing and swimming. 

Also, I love DH dearly and I know he's just worries but I'm only 5 weeks and he's already telling me SO many things I can't eat! We have a sushi place that is our fav and obviously I can't have sushi but they have a chicken roll that I LOVE and DH won't even let me go because "there's too much fish everywhere there" I'm so thankful he's invoked but darn it in craving that chicken! Haha


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you Mrs. Green! Sounds like a great weekend trip! 

I'm laying low this weekend. Me and my best friend do have a girls day planned for Sunday which I'm looking forward to. No other big plans as of right now.


----------



## slammerkin

Welcome TTCBabyG!

Lol mrsgreen, you're husband's being a liiiitttle silly. Go get that chicken, girl! My husband doesn't keep up on any of that sort of thing so he wouldn't even think to try and turn me off from a craving! :)

I need a nap so bad! This day is dragggggging at work.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you Slam! Looks like we're DD buddies 

I could use a nap as well. Thankfully we're getting out of work early today because of the holiday in the US.


----------



## 808malia

I am feeling very nervous, and kinda depressed... I found some very light pink spotting this morning when I checked my cervix:cry: I am trying to stay positive, but I am only a few days away from 6 weeks which is when I had my last miscarriage! My husband is being very supportive saying " it's ok either way" and " we will keep trying and it will happen" But it took over a year for me to get pregnant again this time! And I am just worried that it's going to happen again... I have been having some mild cramps and just pray that my little bean sticks[-o&lt; I have a doctors appointment today, so I will talk to my doc and see what he says... FX my lil bean sticks!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fx for you 808! Lots of women have spotting and rd normal. Fx you can get a scan today at your appointment too. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## newbie2013

Good luck malia. I also has bleeding at 6 weeks, but not pink - it was red that turned brown. Thank goodness my ultrasound was fine but I literally did NOTHING for the last week except go to work. Last weekend was split between the couch and bed. No more spotting or bleeding. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Angel5000

I just finished my Masters Presentation of my Thesis and Action Research Paper and....I PASSED. :D :happydance: I have never been so relieved! Now I just have to finish up one or two small things, survive the last 3 weeks of the school year with my students and I will be on summer break and able to relax and hopefully enjoy this pregnancy! :D

malia - good luck! :hugs: Update us when you get back from the doctor!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

FX Malia! Hope you get nothing but good news at your appt.


----------



## vrogers

I hope the appointment goes well, malia! I had spotting for about a day at around 5 weeks after DTD, then had a scan a few days later where I got to see a heartbeat. Lots of women spot and baby is just fine! 

As for my weekend plans, today is my birthday so of course most of the weekend will be meeting with family members for birthday dinners! I've only actually thrown up a couple times, last night being the worst where I actually took my temp to make sure I didn't have a fever. It was one of those "lay on the bathroom floor" moments. Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend with enough symptoms to not feel TOO anxious but well enough to not be miserable! :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Happy birthday Vrogers!!! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Literati_Love

Fx for you 808. It is so hard not to be anxious after a loss.


----------



## danser55

Yay congrats Angel!!!!!!!!

FX everything is ok malia! Good luck at the appointment.

Meanwhile I'm tired AF, none of my regular clothes are fitting anymore so I am already wearing a maternity dress today.


----------



## Angel5000

danser I'm already in maternity pants. :haha: I just can't comfortably fit most of my pants from the bloat and I don't like the "tire look" that I get from squeezing into them. Not to mention how uncomfortable it is! I found some maternity pants at Ross for $10, and a few pairs of maternity shorts on WISH app for $8 so I've got those right now and they are a life saver!


----------



## greats

mrs.green2015 said:


> Ttc- that's so fantastic that you heard bubs heart! I can't wait until that happens! Being nervous is very understandable. Coming off two losses back to back it's a scary thing to be pregnant again.
> 
> 
> Afm- weekend plans include boating on the lake for this amazing 3 day weekend with temps in the 90s! DH bought a brand new tube and I don't even get to ride on it! But that's ok I'll have a ton of fun sun bathing and swimming.
> 
> Also, I love DH dearly and I know he's just worries but I'm only 5 weeks and he's already telling me SO many things I can't eat! We have a sushi place that is our fav and obviously I can't have sushi but they have a chicken roll that I LOVE and DH won't even let me go because "there's too much fish everywhere there" I'm so thankful he's invoked but darn it in craving that chicken! Haha

You can have sushi so long as it's from a reputable place! I had sushi last night lol I've had it with every pregnancy! I had spicy tuny rolls (raw) and everything. Just save it for like once a month to be careful with any mercury.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Greats- oh I know I can! And I probably will occasionally because it's my fav! Lol it's just DH is so protective and I think it's from our last two losses. The first pregnancy he was really open to everything and this time he's like "no no no!" So I take it as a sign of love for the baby already. 

Angel- I can't wait until I'm in maternity pants! Lol I'm only five weeks and not that bloated yet so no where close for me. But I'm sure I'll be in that awkward stage where behind fits soon!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I was actually unaware that you can have sushi. Always thought it was a no no during pregnancy. That excites me.


----------



## Angel5000

greats- thank for that! I really thought that all raw sushi was a big no-no in pregnancy. DH is really overprotective so I don't think he'll let me eat raw sushi if I decide to try without freaking out though. lol


----------



## greats

Yeah my doctor gave me the ok last pregnancy and I took advantage of it hahaha I've actually had it twice this month. If you're afraid of the raw fish just stick with veggie rolls.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Has anyone had to buy new bras yet? I'm literally about to pop out of my bras.


----------



## greats

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Has anyone had to buy new bras yet? I'm literally about to pop out of my bras.

I just bought a new 40D bra set yesterday and it'll be sitting in my drawer until probably next summer because it's too small! :( going back to walmart tomorrow for a bigger size since we're going on vacation on Wednesday and I need to be comfy!


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi can I join? :hi: 

Due 30 Jan 17, may change following first scan, this is my 2nd, finding the first few weeks a little nerve racking and debating whether to book a reassurance scan at babybond for around 8 weeks. Anybody else considering it or had one done previously? x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Greats - I may go look at Walmart since I don't want to spend tons on a new bra. Hopefully you find one!

Bumble - welcome and congrats! Thankfully my doctor is great with U/S and he told me if I get scared for any reason to just come in and they'll do one for free to reassure me. I had one last week and heard a perfect HB. My next appt. is June 13th, I'm sure I'll have another one then.


----------



## bumbleberry

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Greats - I may go look at Walmart since I don't want to spend tons on a new bra. Hopefully you find one!
> 
> Bumble - welcome and congrats! Thankfully my doctor is great with U/S and he told me if I get scared for any reason to just come in and they'll do one for free to reassure me. I had one last week and heard a perfect HB. My next appt. is June 13th, I'm sure I'll have another one then.

Thanks! And wow, your doctor sounds great :) fab that you've heard a heartbeat, bet that's so reassuring. My first session with a midwife is not till 23rd June and even then it's a 'public' session so others will be there too before I actually get the booking appointment with one!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttc- your doc sounds amazing! How far along were you when you heard the heartbeat? My first scan I'll be 6weeks 5days and hoping I hear it.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Bumble -Hopefully the next few weeks will go by quickly.

MrsG - I was 6 weeks 2 days. I love my doctor and they're right next door to my office. Super convient.


----------



## Angel5000

I'll have my 8w scan tomorrow. Dr says we should be able to hear heart beat. I'm so excited


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Angel - that's so exciting!!! I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## kksy9b

hi all :hi: sitting down now to FINALLY catch up from the last few weeks. so sorry i've been gone and not doing well managing this thread. i needed a break from bnb for a few days and then we've had family in town for the last 5 days (meaning zero time to be online).


----------



## Vankiwi

Kksy - can you let us know how to join the FB group?


----------



## kksy9b

I've gone through and updated the front. Please comment if i've missed you as its not intentional.

*FB GROUP:* I've also added instructions to the front page for joining the FB group. it is a secret group, hence needing to be added as a friend first to be able to join. sorry for not getting the instructions up sooner. it's not super active yet so you all haven't missed anything. as we all get further along, i'm sure it will be bustling so make sure to join us there too! i'll see if i'm able to add people to the group as well and if so, will add my info to the front so that we can get you all added as soon as possible.

beankeeper- :hugs: :hugs: i'm so sorry hun

danser- WOW! A massive congratulations on the twins!!

janis- i'm so sorry hun :hugs: i dont have any experience but wishing you all the best tomorrow at your next scan. hopefully they will give you a transvaginal U/S and you will be able to see baby. praying for a good outcome for you :hugs:

Angel- congrats on passing! what a great accomplishment!

malia- i'm sorry you're feeling stressed about bleeding. remember that your cervix is extra sensitive (swelled with blood) and likely the culprit of the spotting. i had spotting in my last pregnancy every time my OB checked it towards the end. is there a reason for checking it? how did your appointment go?

AFM, nausea has been in full force for the past week. today was the first day it's been all day without a break but the other days has been off and on. i've been having come and go food aversions as well. i've been alternating between wanting carbs and watermelon so that's about what my diet has been. i'm just tucking away the scale until second tri when hopefully i can start eating well again! The bloating was unreal for a couple weeks but seems to have settled a bit. One more week to our appointment! feeling good about things progressing with the nausea but anxious to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## danser55

I haven't been around the past few days. It's been busy and I'm feeling awful, when I'm not at work I am just lying down trying to nap. I've been so tired, the nausea is awful and I'm dizzy all the time. 

I had a u/s this morning with the RE the babies both look great. I have so many appointments for June. Next Monday with the RE, and then another one the following week and in 2 weeks an appointment with my regular OB, transitioning from the RE. I also have an appointment at the end of June with MFM for the 12 week scan meeting with a high risk doctor and geneticist.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm kind of jealous of all you having symptoms. I really have none. I'm tired, but I've also been more active than normal so I'm assuming that's what it's from. 


For anyone who has a stressful job, how do you handle the stress? My job is super stressful and with two losses I just don't want to take the risk. Ang advice?


----------



## chitown28

mrs. green - how far along are you? If it makes you feel better, I'm 8 weeks today and only symptoms I have are slightly sore breasts and I'm a bit emotional. It's actually pretty funny but my #1 symptom has been that I want to watch baseball on TV all the time, even though I don't really like baseball. I cry for whichever pitcher starts to blow the game, haha!

I think my job is pretty stressful, too. I'm going to start doing prenatal yoga to help alleviate some stress. Other than that I'm just trying not to care as much as I used to. It's not easy to do, but I keep thinking how the baby's health and development is so much more important than any work stuff that comes up. When I'm gone from work for a day or two, the world keeps on turning and the business keeps on running.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Chi- I'm only just over 5 weeks. So I know it's a little early for symptoms. But after this morning I see I am a little more emotional haha!

I'm definitely working on not letting stuff get to me just so much easier said than done! lol


----------



## chitown28

mrs.green2015 said:


> Chi- I'm only just over 5 weeks. So I know it's a little early for symptoms. But after this morning I see I am a little more emotional haha!
> 
> I'm definitely working on not letting stuff get to me just so much easier said than done! lol

Oh totally - I still have my good days and bad days with work-related stress! Just trying not to let it get to an overwhelming point. If I feel things building up I try to take break and go for a quick walk!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mrs. - My job is stressful (I work in divorce) and honestly I just try to breathe through it and let it go. Like chi I've been keeping the baby's health in mind and realizing she's more important than some idiot attorney who just wants to yell at someone.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ttc, you called the baby a she...does that mean girl vibes?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

chitown28 said:


> mrs. green - how far along are you? If it makes you feel better, I'm 8 weeks today and only symptoms I have are slightly sore breasts and I'm a bit emotional. It's actually pretty funny but my #1 symptom has been that I want to watch baseball on TV all the time, even though I don't really like baseball. I cry for whichever pitcher starts to blow the game, haha!
> 
> I think my job is pretty stressful, too. I'm going to start doing prenatal yoga to help alleviate some stress. Other than that I'm just trying not to care as much as I used to. It's not easy to do, but I keep thinking how the baby's health and development is so much more important than any work stuff that comes up. When I'm gone from work for a day or two, the world keeps on turning and the business keeps on running.

This made me giggle. The other night I was watching a live feed on Facebook of the NY Mets 86 World Series team reunion. All it was was the players coming off their bus and I say there and BAWLED my eyes out!!! :cry:


----------



## Sunshine Star

Hey everyone, sorry I'm also rubbish at posting! I've been reading everyone's updates. Keeping you all in my thoughts. Today I went for my reassurance scan, I was super anxious but all looks great with a healthy heartbeat and measuring absolutely correct! 8w2d (she said 1d but I'm sticking with 2 :) ) Hooray! I got a lovely picture which I'll try and post as beside my little baby there's a really weird face like image which is really annoying me when I'm trying to focus on our little baby! How do I post a picture? I've googled it but no joy!


----------



## froggyfrog

Are you on your phone or computer? If your on your phone go to desktop version, click on advanced below the reply box, click on the paperclip. Upload your photo, then click close window, then click the paperclip again and click the attachment


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

froggyfrog said:


> Ttc, you called the baby a she...does that mean girl vibes?

Yes!!! I'm 99% convinced that the baby is a she. FH is 100% sure it's a boy lol. Should be interesting to see in a few weeks. :haha:


----------



## Sunshine Star

Here is our wee baby bean...I'm so grateful and feeling incredibly blessed everything is ok. But the strange ghostly figure is annoying me! Can you guys see it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 16


----------



## vrogers

What an adorable little bean, sunshine! I do see the creepy looking "face", so weird!

AFM, I've only been throwing up every other day. Otherwise I'm just tired all the time and dealing with a small amount of nausea/loss of appetite. I have my second scan Thursday when I'll be a day away from 8 weeks and I'm SO nervous. 

Hope everyone else is feeling well and had a good Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## 808malia

Ok, so my Dr. appointment went pretty good. I got my first blood results 933! Which my Dr. said is very promising! He said not to worry about the spotting unless it gets heavier like with my last miscarriage. The spotting has stopped! I will get a 2nd draw this week, and I think it will be good!:winkwink: I was checking my cervix because I am so nervous about having another miscarriage. But today, I had morning sickness for the first time!:happydance: I might be the only person in the world that is happy about morning sickness! But to me, it makes me feel like everything is going the right way! I woke up at 5am and had to throw up, went back to bed and woke up an hour later and had to run to the bathroom again... so happy to have some real symptoms! Maybe I can start to relax and enjoy this pregnancy! Thank you ladies for all the positive words, it really helped me keep my cool! (except for crying at the doctors office, lol!):haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so relieved for you 808! I was getting worried that we haven't heard from you yet. I'm so glad all is well! And I feel the same as you do about symptoms. I haven't thrown up, but really feel like it would reassure me that everything is going good in there while I wait for my ultrasound


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Sunshine - what a great scan!!! 

V - sorry you're not feeling well, hope it gets better soon!

808 - sounds like you had a great doctors visit and baby is doing great. Glad the spotting stopped.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sunshine- what an adorable baby! And ya I see that weird shadow too... Odd...

Vr- at least it's only every other day! lol hope it gets better soon. 

808- soooo glad your appointment went well! I hope everything keeps getting better and better. 

Ttc- I love that your instinct says girl! I hope you're right!

So ttcbabyg got me thinking. Does anyone else have an instinct what they're having? And anyone team green or team yellow and not finding out?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I give so much credit to the couples who can hold out. I don't think I could do it. 

What are you thinking Mrs? Boy or girl?


----------



## 808malia

My husband and I both think it's gonna be a boy! How about you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm kind of leaning towards boy but I think it's because my DH is 100% convinced it's a boy. Lol were most likely team green though! 
DH also was convinced it's twins but I don't think he is anymore... I'm not sure. But I'm 100% sure it's only one baby in there.


----------



## froggyfrog

Since we genetically tested our embryos, in was able to find out sooner. I was so convinced for the first week that it was a girl. We were supposed to do a gender reveal, but once I had them write it down, and put it in an envelope, I knew that wasn't going to happen. As soon as dh got home that night we opened it lol.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Aww you never know Mrs! When is your scan? 

Froggy - I give you credit for waiting that long loll. I would of been sneaking looks in the envelope.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Froggy- idk if I would want to know that's soon. I mean I know most people would lol but I'm crazy! 

Ttc- it's next Friday. I'll be 6weeks 5 days. I'm SO excited I took the whole day off work haha I figure if it's good news I'll be so excited I won't want to work, if it's bad news then I can go home and be sad.


----------



## Vankiwi

With my daughter I was convinced it was a boy. She's definitely not! First mommy instinct fail :haha: with this one I'm not sure. We will find out around 12 weeks with genetic testing.


----------



## slammerkin

I kind of feel it's a girl. I just keep seeing a sister for DD. And I felt DD was a girl, and obviously she was. We'll find out whenever possible. I don't know if my doctor's office does the blood test where you can find out, or if my insurance cover it, but if not, then at the 20 week scan for sure.


----------



## bumbleberry

Sunshine - I love your scan pic - makes me happy to see all the little beans growing :happydance:

808 - I'm pleased your appointment went well, so reassuring :)

My initial instinct is that it will be a girl, not sure if we are going to find out. I found out the last time with my DD1 and it was great to know etc but I'd like to have the experience of the surprise this time.


----------



## Angel5000

Sorry I haven't been on very regularly. After finishing my Masters presentation I really have done not much except sleep and do some yard work and try to relax the last few days, and haven't been on BnB a lot. I don't know why I just have been feeling overwhelmed, but I have found i get that way a few days before my weekly appointment each week. 

AFM - I had my 8w appointment yesterday. Bean is measuring at 8w+3 (I was 8w+1 so a little ahead, yay!) and OMG it actually is beginning to look like a baby! I could clearly see the heart beating this time, and I COULD HEAR IT! I will admit I came very close to crying. Steady, strong heartbeat at 166. This is beginning to actually feel real. I feel so reassured. 


*Mrs.Green* I have a lot of stress as a high school teacher. You wouldn't think so, but teenagers are incredibly stressful, plus their parents and admin and....everything. I drink a lot of tea, I come home and try to decompress with a calming bath with some bath oils and something that I can relax with. Plus I exercise. I try to hit the gym at least 3-4 times a week. It helps a lot. 


*Sunshine* I def see what you are talking about. That's a little weird. Try not to look at it. :haha: 


AFM regarding boy/girl - there's the old wives tale about heart rate and gender, which most people put no stock in, but I like to pretend. Most of what I've read says that >140 is a girl, and lower is a boy, but I've seen some websites say the opposite. Based on our timing, I think there's a higher chance it's a boy because if you put stock into the Shettles method, we only BD the day before and day of O this cycle and they say the male sperm is faster and that timing is more likely to lead to boy (but not guaranteed). Meh, I don't know yet. I'm thinking girl, but that's just because I know I want a girl. DH actually wants to wait until day of birth to find out. There's no way that's going to work for me. :haha: I canNOT wait that long! lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4162.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mrs - I'm sure you're counting down the hours!!! I'm excited for you appt. as well lol.

So many girl predictions! I was told that most likely my insurance wouldn't cover the blood work for gender so we'll have to wait for the scan to find out. If my U/S is consistent with the Ramzi theory then, it looks like I'll be having a girl.


----------



## froggyfrog

Those who have had scans, go check out the Ramsey theory. It has been right with everyone I know. It claims that whichever side the baby implanted on tells you the gender


----------



## froggyfrog

mrs.green2015 said:


> Froggy- idk if I would want to know that's soon. I mean I know most people would lol but I'm crazy!
> 
> 
> You might be normal, I think I'm the crazy one. I'm the kind of person that makes people open Christmas presents early. And if we get a package, even if it's not for me, I ask if I can open it.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Froggy - I love it! I'm the same way lol

I have a terrible cold that is just making me miserable. Thankfully my primary is able to see me tonight. I'm also scared because some of my symptoms are fading a bit. Trying not to stress about it but, it's kind of hard not to.


----------



## chitown28

Angel5000 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on very regularly. After finishing my Masters presentation I really have done not much except sleep and do some yard work and try to relax the last few days, and haven't been on BnB a lot. I don't know why I just have been feeling overwhelmed, but I have found i get that way a few days before my weekly appointment each week.
> 
> AFM - I had my 8w appointment yesterday. Bean is measuring at 8w+3 (I was 8w+1 so a little ahead, yay!) and OMG it actually is beginning to look like a baby! I could clearly see the heart beating this time, and I COULD HEAR IT! I will admit I came very close to crying. Steady, strong heartbeat at 166. This is beginning to actually feel real. I feel so reassured.
> 
> *Mrs.Green* I have a lot of stress as a high school teacher. You wouldn't think so, but teenagers are incredibly stressful, plus their parents and admin and....everything. I drink a lot of tea, I come home and try to decompress with a calming bath with some bath oils and something that I can relax with. Plus I exercise. I try to hit the gym at least 3-4 times a week. It helps a lot.
> 
> 
> *Sunshine* I def see what you are talking about. That's a little weird. Try not to look at it. :haha:
> 
> 
> AFM regarding boy/girl - there's the old wives tale about heart rate and gender, which most people put no stock in, but I like to pretend. Most of what I've read says that >140 is a girl, and lower is a boy, but I've seen some websites say the opposite. Based on our timing, I think there's a higher chance it's a boy because if you put stock into the Shettles method, we only BD the day before and day of O this cycle and they say the male sperm is faster and that timing is more likely to lead to boy (but not guaranteed). Meh, I don't know yet. I'm thinking girl, but that's just because I know I want a girl. DH actually wants to wait until day of birth to find out. There's no way that's going to work for me. :haha: I canNOT wait that long! lol.

Angel I've been dying for an update on how your scan went - SO HAPPY to see it went well! We're only a day apart so I'm living vicariously through you as I don't get my next scan until June 27th at 12 weeks. Seems so far away! I'm so happy for you and glad to see you're feeling reassured. 

AFM - I find out the gender the week of June 20th. We're doing cell-free fetal DNA testing and they said gender is 98% accurate from that! EEEK! I'm still anxious about whether things are progressing since I have very few symptoms, but trying to stay positive.


----------



## newbie2013

We both independently had strong feelings that we're having a girl, but DH thought it was twin girls - 6 week scan showed only one. 

TTC - Dh came back from a long haul flight with a cold and was here for just over 24 hours and managed to pass it along to me - I feel awful right now. Hope I sleep tonight, we've got our farewell dinner for work tomorrow night... (during which, I'll be saying I'm on antibiotics for a UTI and driving, so can't possibly have a drink!)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Angel- beautiful scan!

Chi- I can't believe you find out the gender SO soon. That's seems crazy. 

Froggy- I'm the opposite! I live the suspense. Lol which is why we might wait until delivery to find out. 

Newbie- I hope you feel better soon. 

I love how everyone is genuinely so excited for everyone else. I love the support. Also. Can't believe there's so many girl predictions! 

Afm- my allergies are terrible and they're making me miserable. My nose won't stop running and I sneeze every 5 minutes. To top it off exhaustion is starting to set in. I think tonight I'll be sleeping early!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Newbie - sorry you're suffering. I have an appt. with my primary tonight, I rather nip this in the butt now before it gets worse. I was also up all night coughing, when I coughed too hard I then had to run and pee. It was a vicious cycle lol.

mrs - I agree! I love the support in this group already. It's reassuring to know that we're all going through a some what similar situation at the same time. It makes me all mushy and stuff


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttc- hello hormones! Lol it makes me the same


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mrs - grab up some tissues and we'll go cry together lol


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Mrs.green! I hope ttc also gets better soon.

As a side note, I had spotting again after dtd. Not nearly as bad as the last time, but still freaked me out. It stopped quickly, so trying to relax.


----------



## vrogers

Newbie, spotting after dtd happened to me at 5 weeks and then again at 7. Both times it lasted less than a day but seeing any bleeding while pregnant is scary! We're taking a break for now because I'm way too paranoid to go through that a third time!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Newbie- I know spotting after bd is pretty common but I'm also terrified of it. We've barely done it all. Just because I'm such a worrier. But when I talked to my doc about it last time she said the cervix is so sensative during early pregnancy it can cause spotting if barely touched. I hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## AliJo

Hey ladies!! 

I tried to post a week ago when I had time and I accidentally deleted it! I closed the browser on accident and poof it was gone! I've been keeping up and reading along! 

Not much is going on with me. Just been busy. I've been struggling with feeling generally ill. I'm not so much nauseous. It's hard to explain. It's kind of like you get so exhausted and you just don't feel good because of it. As for nausea I did get a pretty bad wave of it yesterday and thought it was going to lead to me hanging over the porcelain throne. I went to make my son a sandwich and couldn't do it because the smell of bread was making me gag. I ate something small and it went away a little while after that. 

Also! We went to the zoo yesterday! It's just a small one, but it's perfect size for my son. I'm debating on getting a season pass. It gives free admission or discounts to over 200 other zoos as well. Which will be great if we're ever traveling. Just wish the zoo was closer since it's an hour away.

As for gender.. I have a feeling it's another boy. Would love a girl, though! OH says it's a girl and says it can't be any other way. I'm happy with which ever. We will be finding out, but I would like to do some sort of reveal.


----------



## 808malia

I love going to the zoo! I have a very similar problem though... The closest zoo to me is on a different island, so I have to fly to Oahu if I want to go to the zoo... But I do when ever I get a chance :winkwink: I love animals!


----------



## Angel5000

DH is so afraid of messing this up that he won't DTD at all! We haven't had sex since ovulation!!! The TWW was a combination of late work nights and stress for my masters program and then we got the BFP and found out I had 2 hematomas, so he was extra cautious and refused sex. :dohh: hopefully now that dr says the hematomas are reducing he'll be more open to it. But I'm so worried about spotting I am prob not going to try anything until closer to 12 weeks. If I start spitting at all my dr will put me on restricted work - and I need to make it through the end of the school year first.


----------



## Angel5000

Random Q: has anyone started buying things? Anything at all? We've been avoiding purchases but now that I've heard the heart beat I'm starting to get where I want to buy a crib and start setting up the nursery. I'll have all summer to work on it while I'm on break so I want to get a lot of the decorating done then. Trying REALLY hard to hold off until at least 1st tri is over


----------



## slammerkin

I bought a little baby shirt when we were on vacation, and I bought some maternity clothes when Old Navy was having a sale, but that's it! Of course I already have a toddler, so I don't need much. Though I'll need lots of boy clothes if it's not another girl.


----------



## Angel5000

Ok I have bought some maternity clothes Bc my pants don't fit and I wanted to be comfortable. Lol.


----------



## froggyfrog

May sound crazy, but we have just about everything. We were ttc for 6 years, and over the last year we were doing ivf. So I started taking people's hand me downs. I even got a free crib. Someone I know had a boy and gave me all of her boy clothes from new born to 2t, since we are having a boy I'm all set! My mom even picked up a bunch of bottles and nipples for cheap when kmart near her was closing. We havr two bouncy seats and two swings, play pen, stroller high chair, I have wash clothes, burp clothes. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm not planning on buying anything this pregnancy, unless it's a boy in which case we will need baby clothes and maybe some different sheets or blankets. :) I don't think I'll start buying til later on in the pregnancy, but when I was pregnant with my dd I was so excited I bought maternity clothes at 4 weeks! Haha. 

My symptoms are ramping up a bit, although still mild. The last few days I'm getting bad waves of nausea and the one day I felt sick for the entire morning. Eating helps and when it'snot there, I feel totally fine! I'm pretty sure I was sicker and more tired at this point last pregnancy. But hopefully things are still going well. 

Glad to hear most of you are doing ok. Sorry I'm not the best at replying to everyone. It's hard to keep track of everyone!


----------



## WantaBelly

froggyfrog said:


> May sound crazy, but we have just about everything. We were ttc for 6 years, and over the last year we were doing ivf. So I started taking people's hand me downs. I even got a free crib. Someone I know had a boy and gave me all of her boy clothes from new born to 2t, since we are having a boy I'm all set! My mom even picked up a bunch of bottles and nipples for cheap when kmart near her was closing. We havr two bouncy seats and two swings, play pen, stroller high chair, I have wash clothes, burp clothes. EVERYTHING.

Did I miss something? How do you know you are having a boy?


----------



## WantaBelly

I just read usually and try to keep up with whats going on here & there when I have time. Tomorrow is my first Dr apt and he usually does a scan to look at the baby so if everything goes ok I will have a pic to post tomorrow. I have tried to keep myself busy up until this point and am a bit nervous for tomorrows scan. I have had miscarriages in the past and once you have one it can kind of take the innocence out of pregnancy (at least until you pass the week you were in when it took place).
I feel absolutely terrible so that's a positive! :wohoo:


----------



## 808malia

I think I am having another miscarriage :cry: On my lunch break today I found red blood when using the restroom... So sad. I made an appointment for about an hour from now, but I don't think it is going to be good...


----------



## Angel5000

Malia - oh no!!!! :hugs: keep us updated.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

808 - keeping you in my thoughts <3


----------



## AliJo

808 - I really hope everything is fine!! You're in my thoughts. Take it easy and take care of yourself! 

Wants - Froggy had genetic testing done and found out the sex that way.


----------



## mrs.green2015

808- I'm so sorry. You're in my thoughts!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Thorpedo11

808- keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## mrs.green2015

As far as buying stuff we have some handme downs that are gender neutral. Mostly clothes. Also a play pen. The only think we bought was DH bought a onsie on vacation the day after we found out.


----------



## froggyfrog

Thinking of you 808 :hugs: 

Wantabelly, I did ivf and had my embryos genetically tested. They are able to know the sex based off the chromosomal make up. We still have 5 girls and 2 boys frozen for when we are ready for siblings.


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck at your scan wantabelly!


----------



## Literati_Love

808 - oh no! I'm so sorry! How did your appointment go? Any news? Hugs


----------



## Sunshine Star

Sorry to hear that 808 hope everything is ok &#128591;&#127997;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## roosav

Hi girls! 

I'd love to join your group - my due date is January 16! 

I had my first scan yesterday because we had no idea how far along I was. Today I am 7 weeks+3! Heart rate was 158  been so hard to keep a secret, we told our parents and siblings but still waiting a little longer to annouce it! When do you girls plan on announcing?


----------



## bumbleberry

808malia said:


> I think I am having another miscarriage :cry: On my lunch break today I found red blood when using the restroom... So sad. I made an appointment for about an hour from now, but I don't think it is going to be good...

Thinking of you Malia :hugs: hope your appt goes ok. :flower:

Good luck at your scan wantabelly :)

Hi :hi: Roosav yay for your first scan :)


AFM - bit deflated / hormonal today as I have zero symptoms again, hate how they come and go as they cause some anxiety. Seriously thinking about a private scan around 8-9 weeks as I don't think I can hold out till 12 weeks :wacko: 

I haven't bought anything yet, I have some stuff from DD1 that I can use but I don't want to buy until things are a bit more certain.


----------



## newbie2013

Malia, praying for you! Any news? 

I haven't bought a thing. Since we've been ttc for so long, it still seems surreal to me. Also dh has been away so much since we found out, we haven't had a chance to even consider it. We'll have one weekend between when he comes back and I leave, so planning a mini shopping spree. I'm an expat, and the shopping is better at home than here, so I'm taking an empty suitcase with me this summer!


----------



## danser55

I actually didn't feel as tired or dizzy yesterday. Today I am just exhausted and this morning I am having some heartburn. I just can't wait until 1st trimester is over and I can relax a bit more. 

Any updates Malia?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Danser- I feel the same. I am like down the days until I started spotting with my last mc so I can hopeful feel a little better and more relaxed.


----------



## slammerkin

I had my first scan and everything looked good. Baby measured 7w and I'm 7w2d, so that's fine. Heartbeat of 130. Still looks like a little blob, lol. With my daughter I had my first scan at 8 weeks and we saw more of an actual baby shape then, but oh well. 

We got to hear the heartbeat briefly too. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats slammer! How exciting!!


----------



## chitown28

Malia - I'm so sorry - thinking of you xoxoxox.

Slammerkin - congrats, that's fantastic news! Mine looked like a blob at 7w1d too. Me and the hubby nicknamed the baby Blobby. haha

Danser - I feel the same way! I had spotting from weeks 4 through all of 7. I'm now just over 8 weeks and it finally seems to have disappeared. Still makes me anxious that I had it for so long - hopefully everything goes okay at my 12 week scan. Hubby and I joked it was the baby knocking down walls and constructing its home in there, causing some spotting. Hope everything goes well for you too, love!


----------



## slammerkin

chitown28 said:


> Malia - I'm so sorry - thinking of you xoxoxox.
> 
> Slammerkin - congrats, that's fantastic news! Mine looked like a blob at 7w1d too. Me and the hubby nicknamed the baby Blobby. haha
> 
> Danser - I feel the same way! I had spotting from weeks 4 through all of 7. I'm now just over 8 weeks and it finally seems to have disappeared. Still makes me anxious that I had it for so long - hopefully everything goes okay at my 12 week scan. Hubby and I joked it was the baby knocking down walls and constructing its home in there, causing some spotting. Hope everything goes well for you too, love!

Hehe, Blobby's a good nickname.


----------



## vrogers

Yay slammer, that's exciting!

I have my second scan today at 1:45 (it's a little after 12 where I am) and I'm SO nervous!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck vr! Keep us updated.


----------



## AliJo

Roosa - Welcome!! Excited to have you here!

Vr - Good luck!! 

Malia - Still thinking about you! 

Slammer - Sounds like a lovely scan! I'm still over the moon from mine!

AFM - I'm beyond nervous.. I'm actually having some anxiety. I officially got a date for my boards. I thought I was going to get sick choosing it. I wasn't like to this at all for my LPN boards. Hoping it's just my hormones. I'll let you ladies know when I pass of course. It's also when I'm going to tell my stepmom and my dad that we're expecting. Going to give her a box and pull out the results then under it will be an ultrasound picture. Or maybe I'll have a trifold card telling her thank you for the support then the picture in the middle.

Also might do a big reveal on Father's day. I'll be almost 13 weeks. Perfect timing!


----------



## 808malia

So I ended up going to the ER last night instead of my appointment. For 6 HOURS! But I got a lot of insight... They took a blood test and my numbers were pretty good 12674! They also did an ultrasound and a trans vaginal ultrasound and saw a fetal pole that looked to be about 6 week 4 days old. But could not find a heart beat, the er DR said that they cannot rule out miscarriage. But that its possible that the heart just hasn't started beating yet. ( I should only be 6 weeks to the day yesterday) They also found that I have a UTI, which could be causing the bleeding. They put me on drip antibiotics before I left, and gave me a prescription to get today of more antibiotics. The bleeding has slowed to moderate spotting, and I will get more blood test today to see if my numbers are still progressing normally. Also they said my cervix is closed which is a good thing, so please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I really could use them right now:hugs: Thanks for being so concerned about me, you ladies are the greatest!


----------



## mrs.green2015

808- I have actually had a uti before cause bleeding that I didn't realized was caused by the uti. I hope and pray things are still progressing normally. Keep us updated.


----------



## AliJo

Malia - I'm glad you didn't walk out completely in the dark. When will you have another ultrasound? You'll definitely be in my thoughts!


----------



## vrogers

Malia, that sounds very positive and like things are progressing! Definitely keep us updated but I am hopeful for you.


----------



## froggyfrog

Im putting my money on that strong little baby your growing! Thanks for the update!


----------



## vrogers

Quick update! We got to hear the heartbeat and my doctor said everything looks good and healthy! Such a relief. The hb was 176, and I definitely teared up when I heard it. Thank you for the well wishes, I was so nervous and the long waits in the office didn't help! Attached the picture, hopefully the quality isn't too bad!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 808malia

I will be getting blood draws every day for the next week or so, so I will keep you ladies posted. Thanks again for all the well wishes:hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

808 - that all does sound promising! I'll be awaiting your updates!


----------



## chitown28

808 - thinking positive thoughts for you!

Vr - beautiful scan and what a strong heartbeat!


----------



## danser55

I'm glad you got good news Malia. I hope at the next u/s you will see/hear the heartbeat!


----------



## danser55

I hate when I have on and off symptoms it makes me concerned something is wrong, instead of feeling grateful that my nausea isn't as bad today. Ugh being pregnant after loses is so hard.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm sure the babies will be giving you hell starting again tomorrow! When is your next appointment?


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm feeling concerned about lack of symptoms. I've had some bad waves of nausea, but only brief and I feel pretty normal most of the time still. I haven't even been fatigued! By this stage last pregnancy I was quite sick and extremely fatigued. I'm really starting to worry. My TSH is too high (meaning my thyroid is low) so I just adjusted my Meds this week, and I know TSH being over 2.5 increases chance of m/c so now I'm really worried I'm miscarrying because of my thyroid. :( No spotting yet but I know missed m/cs aren't uncommon. :(

Does anyone else have very little symptoms but had an u/s and their baby is fine?


----------



## 808malia

Danser- I know how you feel about not having many symptoms, it seems like they come and go for me too! And after a loss that can be very scary.

Literati- I have low thyroid also, and just adjusted my meds as well. Hopefully we will all get some more symptoms soon so we can stop worrying so much!

As for me, I got my betas back from yesterday and they are still going up!:happydance: went from 12674 to 13455 in about 15hrs, my doctor said that was a really good sign! So I am starting to feel relieved :thumbup: My spotting is only very light pink now and my cramping has basically stopped. So FX this little bean sticks[-o&lt;


----------



## AliJo

Lite - With my first pregnancy my symptoms disappeared but all was well! I still don't have many this pregnancy and they're subtle most of the time.


----------



## Literati_Love

That's awesome, 808! So glad your numbers are still increasing at such a good rate! 

Glad you can relate about the thyroid! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

808- yay! So happy for you!

Lite- I know some people don't get symptoms at all. My mom didn't have ANY symptoms with me. She said she never would have known she was pregnant if they hadn't been trying. She said one time she got nauseous for 5 minutes. No joke, that was her only symptom. Haha


----------



## AliJo

Malia - That's wonderful news!! I believe you're with us for the long haul!


----------



## Anababe

Hiya, I've missed alot again just popping in for a catch up. Can't post alot as I find it difficult on my phone. My laptop will be back next week so hopefully be back properly then!

Tiredness is starting to pass now and MS is sticking mainly around the morning times so not been too bad. I've just had an awful stomach bug which I thought was sickness but it stopped after three days so def was a bug.

Hope everyone is doing ok! 

Malia - That's fab news all is looking ok :D


----------



## Angel5000

Literati_Love - I have had almost no symptoms (the big one is just exhaustion) and I've had weekly u/s since 5w and my baby is fine. 


Malia - That's great news! Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!


----------



## AliJo

This exhaustion is getting the best of me. I half jokingly said I need a morning, noon, and evening nap. By 10 am I was beyond ready to crawl back into bed for the rest of the day.


----------



## danser55

froggyfrog said:


> I'm sure the babies will be giving you hell starting again tomorrow! When is your next appointment?

Next u/s is Monday.


----------



## Angel5000

AliJo said:


> This exhaustion is getting the best of me. I half jokingly said I need a morning, noon, and evening nap. By 10 am I was beyond ready to crawl back into bed for the rest of the day.

Me too!! I just finished 1.5 hours of yard work and I'm dead. Ready to sleep the rest of the day!!


----------



## newbie2013

I couldn't even imagine 1.5 hours of years work right now! I hardly made it of the couch today... but it was also 44 degrees (about 110). Too hot to move!


----------



## Thorpedo11

The last two mornings I've been feeling like I am going to avoid MS but about an hour to two hours later it hits harder than ever. And my poor face is breaking out worse than I did as a teenager. But good news is I heard my little ones heartbeat today on my Doppler. A perfect 146. &#128525;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thor- wow you're so early to hear it on a Doppler already! That's amazing!


Afm- morning sickness has totally set it. It's mostly just nausea constantly. Not throwing up. And all I want to do is sleep I'm so tired, when I'm not sleeping I want to eat. Haha with my mc my ms didn't kick in until almost 7 weeks. I'm not even 6 yet! And it's been here for a few days!!!


----------



## Angel5000

newbie2013 said:


> I couldn't even imagine 1.5 hours of years work right now! I hardly made it of the couch today... but it was also 44 degrees (about 110). Too hot to move!

oh my! That is much too hot! We are going to hit 88 today, and 95 tomorrow, which is pretty warm for the coast. I'll definitely be staying inside most of the rest of the day. I've got a long list to do today, but I think I'll be lucky to do half of it! :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been sick in bed for 2 days with a horrible cold.

808 - so glad that everything turned out well! I've been thinking about you.


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm itching to try my doppler but haven't yet! Great you heard the heartbeat.

It's hot here this weekend too. My ms feels worse when I get hot too boooooooo. 

I tried joining the FB group but Crowbaby hasn't accepted my request - anyone else had any luck?


----------



## Thorpedo11

Vankiwi said:


> I'm itching to try my doppler but haven't yet! Great you heard the heartbeat.
> 
> It's hot here this weekend too. My ms feels worse when I get hot too boooooooo.
> 
> I tried joining the FB group but Crowbaby hasn't accepted my request - anyone else had any luck?

I'll send you my fb page in a private message. so I can add you to it.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thor - would you mind doing the same for me? I've also tried to join but, haven't had a response.


----------



## Thorpedo11

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Thor - would you mind doing the same for me? I've also tried to join but, haven't had a response.

I just sent you a private message. :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks Thorpedo!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm strongly considering buying a doppler, since I heard the HB last week at my appointment, but that wsa through a vaginal U/S. 

anyone have recommendations on which doppler to get? This is my first baby, so I'm new to a lot of this.


----------



## Vankiwi

I have the Sonoline B. I don't think I tried with my daughter until about 12 weeks from memory.


----------



## Thorpedo11

I also have the sonoline B. With my DD I first found her at 8+5 and this little nugget at 8+3. I'm not planning on using it all that often. Maybe right before my first midwife appt. since I won't get a scan until 12 weeks. Only 20 more days until my first midwife appt and 25 until we are 12 weeks. Since I've decided to go with my midwife rather than an obgyn she didn't want to see me until 10 weeks but when I hit 10 weeks she'll be gone to Haiti.


----------



## shobbs

I've sent a request to.join the Facebook.group also but not had any luck being accepted. Anyone else??


----------



## bumbleberry

Thorpedo11 said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thor - would you mind doing the same for me? I've also tried to join but, haven't had a response.
> 
> I just sent you a private message. :)Click to expand...

Me too? I sent one a few days ago and still not had a reply. 

That's great how you've managed to hear a heartbeat already. I was thinking about getting a doppler this time but after my first scan. 

Afm the past few days I've suffered really badly with sinusitis. The usual stuff I take for it I can't so it's felt 10x worse :( hopefully getting better though now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thor- would you please do the same for me?


----------



## greats

Hi all! Just caught up on everyone's posts. 808, UTIs definitely cause all sorts of havoc during pregnancy... I went into preterm labor at 31 weeks last pregnancy that they had to stop all bc of a uti. Definitely scary! Glad they caught it!

Won't be joining the fb group, just will be staying in here. My last due date group from here we had a fb group and shit hit the fan numerous times with crazy drama... the original creator deleted it yesterday without telling anyone and all of our memories are gone forever. It's scary and really upsetting. 

Afm, hubby and I just got back from a 3.5 day vacation to Florida... nothing compared to Chicago! It's so hot and humid, I burned really bad even with shade and sunscreen. :( but we went to Wizarding World of Harry Potter (which was amazing btw!) and the ocean for the first time ever for me.

Nausea is in full force and has been since 5.5 weeks. I have all the same symptoms and cravings as the girls so I definitely think we're having a third girl!

Regardless though, this will be our last baby. 3 and done... don't think my body can handle another pregnancy with how badly it hurt last time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So morning sickness has fully kicked in. It's just super bad nausea like I have motion sickness. But so far this morning has been the weirdest with symptoms that I just have to laugh. 
Super bad nausea coupled with crazy intense heartburn, and an odd taste in my mouth I can't get rid of. Lol but I'm so thankful for every second of it.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mrs - I get that icky taste in my mouth. My doctor laughed and said he's not sure what causes that but, it's not the first time he's heard it.


----------



## slammerkin

greats said:


> Won't be joining the fb group, just will be staying in here. My last due date group from here we had a fb group and shit hit the fan numerous times with crazy drama... the original creator deleted it yesterday without telling anyone and all of our memories are gone forever. It's scary and really upsetting.

Ugh, that sucks greats! I'm a bit wary of a FB group this early on too. I was in a DDC on another site for my daughter, and we kept it all on the forum until after the babies were born. It meant only those who really stuck around long term and had made a connection ended up in the FB group, and we are still in contact now!


----------



## bke

Hi everyone, what a bunch of supportive and lovely ladies in here! :flower:

I have not written anything here for a long time as we were moving houses. We are just settling down now and wow how completely useless I have been. I am always feeling so nauseous and tired and it is driving me insane! 

It is torture really this bloody nausea and vomiting. Since 5 weeks I have been darting off to the loo to vomit and barely able talk during the day because of nausea. Miserable! Then if I feel slightly better for a few hours, of course I start to get paranoid and afraid that there is something wrong. I cannot wait for this first trimester to be over!! :nope:

I have not much experience with ms - when can I expect the nausea to start to ease off?? :wacko:

Hugs and luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## danser55

We had a u/s this morning. Baby A was waving we saw it moving its arms. So adorable. Both babies look great and I am being released from my RE. 

Next week I see my OB for the first time. Is anyone else having twins? Did I miss that?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

bke - sorry you're feeling so horrible, hoping it clears up for you soon <3 

danser - so glad the babies are doing well!!! I think you're the only one with twins for now


----------



## froggyfrog

I had my first scan this morning and heard his heartbeat! He looks and sounds good.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Froggy - awesome scan!!! Glad his HB sounded good!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Beautiful Froggy!! 

Danser - I think you're our only twins so far! 


I go tomorrow to our first OB appointment. Nervous about it. Not sure why but I guess its because I'm so used to my RE that I'm nervous about someone else. I'll still continue to see my RE weekly until July 5th, just not this week. 

For those of you who've seen your OB for the first official appointment, what all do they do? 

At my re appointment the only thing we do now is a weekly US so I'm wondering if there are any other tests or anything to expect ?


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats to froggy and danser on the good ultrasounds! Woohoo! I feel like I'm stuck in limbo land waiting to even have my first appointment at over 9 weeks. 

Bke - with my dd, my nausea didn't subside until about 15/16 weeks, although I think a lot of people find it eases up around 13. This time I have barely been sick at all yet. So feel worried all the time.


----------



## greats

Last 2 pregnancies my severe nausea was totally gone by about 14/15 weeks.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Angel - my OB does a scan to check for HB and that dates add up. He also gave me my lab form for my blood work and he's already given me the paperwork for genetic testing. He also gave me a butt ton of pre-natal samples lol. He asked questions about how I'm feeling and what I'm experiencing and that's about it. I go see him again a week from today, not sure what else will be done. I'm guessing next week will be about the same.


----------



## 808malia

I'm in the hospital again for more bleeding, they still don't see a heart beat, and are saying that a miscarriage is probably going to happen. My Numbers are still going up 23,000 today. But they said no heartbeat is not good at this far along.


----------



## Vankiwi

Malia so sorry you're going through this!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Big hugs and well wishes 808 <3 FX that everything goes ok


----------



## mrs.green2015

808- I'm so sorry! I know what you're going through I've been there. You're in my thoughts and if you ever need to talk feel free to reach out. I sending you more miracle baby dust than ever Hun.


----------



## Literati_Love

808 - I am so sorry you're going through this! Please keep us updated! This must be so hard. :hugs:


----------



## 808malia

Thanks, I am just praying that maybe it's just too early still. The ER doc was not really sensitive or optimistic... Maybe he's just a jerk? The ER doc the other day seemed so hopeful:shrug: The bleeding has slowed and I am not really having very much cramping, so maybe my numbers will continue to go up? IDK


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, there is still hope! Will they do another u/s soon?


----------



## ebelle

Pls add me to the group. I am due Jan 31st :)


----------



## shobbs

808 I'm so sorry your going through the rollercoaster of pregnancy. I really wish you all the luck in the world. After many losses in all trimesters I know how hard it is. Xx


----------



## slammerkin

I'm so sorry malia. I hope it turns out ok in the end, but if not I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## bumbleberry

Aw no, so sorry to read this Malia - hoping for some good news from you soon :hugs:


----------



## danser55

Malia I am so sorry things are up in the air. I really hope this works out for you.

yay Froggy for a great u/s.


I am so tired today. Is it sad that so far my nausea hasn't been bad this morning, yet instead of being happy about it, it makes me worry something is wrong. I'm quite sure now I have restless leg syndrome. My legs can't be still for more than 1 minutes without getting a pins and needles feeling. It took me forever to fall asleep last night.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

808 - there is always hope. I do know that if my doctor can't get a great U/S reading he'll send me directly to the tech because he says, she is the best at it. Maybe that's the case? When are you getting another U/S to confirm? 

I had blood drawn this morning. Nothing special. I'll find out results on Monday at my appt. I do know my OB wants to be the one to monitor my thyroid now and adjust my medication if needed. I think he'll be sending me for blood a lot this pregnancy lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

I have been a lot more sick today which has been somewhat reassuring although very unpleasant! 

Danser - I have RLS as well with this pregnancy. Try taking a calcium supplement. It has helped me.


----------



## shobbs

How is everyone doing almost 10 weeks can't believe I've known I've been pregnant for 7 week :) sickness is still very much around and exhaustion seems to be getting worse. I've put on around 8lbs in weight on my boobs and bloated bump. I think being my 3rd and my last pregnancy being twins isn't helping. I haven't even told my parents yet I'm expecting. I wanted to.be reassured by a scan first (though that's not until 22nd June) also I'm huge and really worried people are going to guess very soon :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shobbs- wow 29 weeks already! Congrats!

Lit- I'm in the same boat. I constantly feel like I'm on a boat in the middle of the sea with motion sickness. But it's so nice to have a little reassurance. 

When is everyone planning to tell people? 
We're planning to tell our parents Friday after our scan (6weeks 5 days) then tell family on July 4th (10weeks) and not sure about telling everyone else.


----------



## danser55

We told our parents after we heard the heartbeat and told them again when we knew there were two. Besides my BFF no one else knows. I'd like to keep it a secret as long as possible but with twins I don't know how long it will be possible.


----------



## 808malia

So my bleeding has mostly stopped, just some light spotting left over. I had some morning sickness today! Getting my blood test done in about an hour... I so hope that jerk from the ER is wrong! I heard it's not very uncommon to not see heart beat until 8 weeks? So maybe my baby is just taking a little longer? I'm really trying to be optimistic... I'm glad you ladies are doing well! I wasn't going to tell my parents til Father's day, but I needed a ride to the hospital so they know already. Besides that my Bff and my work buddy are the only ones that know.


----------



## Angel5000

I have my first OB appt in 30 mins. So nervous. I have had no symptoms for days. It makes me so unsure :( 


Malia :hugs: Hope you get some good news! are they doing US abdominal or vaginal? I've been told it's harder to find it abdominal before 8 weeks whereas baginally is much sooner.


----------



## SurpriseMum

Hello ladies, 
It's been quite a while since I last posted. Due to family, morning sickness and plain lack of energy I just haven't had the opportunity to get on and do much more than read the recent posts. I had my first ultrasound last Thursday. The tech said it was too early to date the pregnancy but there was a heartbeat at 117 and the gestational sac measured 5w 6d. I'm confident that the tech was inexperienced and I was actually farther along than that but I was just ecstatic to see my little babies heartbeat. I go back on the 13th to get a follow up ultrasound and have my first appointment with the midwife. 
I originally planned to have told my family this week (I was just waiting for my son's birthday to pass so the news would in no way affect his fun) however I've now decided to wait until after the 13th because I know people will be asking a thousand questions and I'd like to know how far along I am. 
I'm officially a single mother, so to say this pregnancy is going to be a struggle is an understatement, but man am I excited to go through these challenges regardless of the circumstances surrounding it. I always said that I wanted another child that looked like my first so I suppose it was fitting that it was my farewell present from their father :dohh: . 
In regards to symptoms, I have been having the worst morning sickness but I'm so hoping that it won't last too long. I'm supposed to be taking my son to a family camp in a couple of weeks and I won't be able to pick and choose what I eat or run away to throw up every few hours. I'm just praying that I can sneak snacks and naps without drawing too much attention as I won't be making it public knowledge for months.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Angel5000

My OB appointment went well. She didn't do an US Bc she has my records from my RE and she said everything's looking good there so she didn't do another. She did find heart beat with Doppler though she wasn't sure she would be able to at 9w. Did lots of blood work and I go back in 4 weeks. 

Also glad to hear I can avoid worrying about lunch meat and stuff she said that's fine but to try to get deli fresh. The only thing she did say was no raw fish. :( 

Surprise - congrats! So glad they found a heart beat! Hopefully you'll be able to get a better idea of how far along at your next appointment.


----------



## 808malia

Angel5000 said:


> Malia :hugs: Hope you get some good news! are they doing US abdominal or vaginal? I've been told it's harder to find it abdominal before 8 weeks whereas baginally is much sooner.

They have done both each time. I talked with my GP today and he said for me to keep doing blood tests everyday and if the numbers still look good at the end of the week I will go in for another US. FX this baby is sticking around!


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## danser55

FX for a sticky baby Malia!


----------



## danser55

Ugh morning sickness and my allergies are kicking my butt today. I am so congested and nausea. I just want to go home and sleep and my work day has just began.


----------



## newbie2013

Malia - everything is crossed for you! 

9 week appointment is tomorrow. Unfortunately dh is still out of town but insisted I go so he can see another pic of our lo. He told me we'll get another scan before I go home for summer holiday in just over to weeks.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

808 - Thinking of you and keep everything crossed. 

danser - :-( hope you're feeling better. I didn't sleep well last night and this AM has been rough. I'm very emotional and it's hard to keep my attitudes in check recently. Silly hormones.

Newbie - So exciting! My 2nd appt. is Monday and now I'm getting a little anxious. Where are you going on holiday?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Danser- I feel exactly the same way! My allergies are on thing but when combined with ms it's terrible! I'm ready to leave work before I even get here. Hope it eases for both of us! But at least you have an excuse with twins!


----------



## danser55

TTCBaby my hormones have been all over the place too. I'm fine at home with H, but I feel extra bitchy at work.

Mrsgreen the allergies and ms is awful. I count down the minutes until 5pm it's pathetic.


----------



## danser55

I know it's early but is anyone considering hiring a doula? Or has had one from a previous birth? 
I really wanted one before I knew we were having twins. Now I'm not so sure it will be useful since I may go into labor early and the possibility of a C section.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm not exactly sure what they do.,,


----------



## Anababe

I had a doula with my third pregnancy. Because It was my first home birth and wanted it in water I just felt I needed the extra support because the midwives were quite pushy for a hospital birth and wanted someone to help keep me strong enough to push for what I wanted.

She was absolutely amazing it was by far my best most relaxing birth. I didn't have one with my last baby who was also born at home but wasn't half as easy as it was when I had my doula so will definitely be considering it for this one.


----------



## shobbs

So happy inhave found this.little nugget on my doppler at 9 weeks and 5 days. At a rate of 163 bpm I can honestly say it took me hours to find it but I persisted and finally found it. I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and my scan in 2 weeks on so excited maybe this one is meant to be


----------



## chitown28

shobbs said:


> So happy inhave found this.little nugget on my doppler at 9 weeks and 5 days. At a rate of 163 bpm I can honestly say it took me hours to find it but I persisted and finally found it. I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and my scan in 2 weeks on so excited maybe this one is meant to be

That's great news Shobbs, congrats! I am dying to borrow my sister-in-law's doppler for the same reason (I'm 9w1d). She couldn't hear it until 12 weeks though, so is hesitant to give it to me in case I can't find it and freak out, haha. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow! 

Malia - thinking of you and have everything crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so happy you guys are hearing your little babies heartbeat on your Doppler! But I thought it would take longer to hear it. I want to buy one but I'm really worried I'll buy one too early.


----------



## 808malia

Well ladies, it looks like I will have to be leaving the group soon... My numbers from yesterday only went up about 400 points from 23,000 to 23,400 and they should be higher... I have a US scheduled for Monday and by then I will know for sure one way or another. I'll let you all know for sure on Monday or Tuesday but I am starting to prepare for the worst. Thank you wonderful ladies for all the support! It has been really helpful. :hugs: Wishing you ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy!:flower:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Big hugs 808, my thoughts are with you. I still have high hopes for you <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

So so sorry 808


----------



## Angel5000

So sorry malia. :(


----------



## AliJo

Malia - I'm so sorry.. this must be so hard. Really wish I could give you a hug right now. 

Froggy - Such a beautiful scan! 

Ebelle - Welcome!! Happy to have you here! Happy and healthy 9 months!

Shobbs - It's crazy! 10 weeks marks the end of the most critical period for fetal development! I was excited about that part. I've put on quite a bit of weight already myself but it's been stable for several weeks so I think it's going to even out! Hopefully it's the same for you! Also I'm so happy you found LO on the doppler! I thought about getting one, but I think I might get obsessive. 

Danser - Yeah might be a bit hard to keep twins a secret for long. All depends on how you hold them! 

Surprise - I'm sorry you're struggling with MS! Seems like things are going great though! 

Angel - I'm glad your appointment went well! I try to avoid lunch meat. Makes sense to go with deli fresh, though. A good cold cut with vegetables sometimes hits the spot. Specially on these hot days.

Danser - I'm sorry you're not feeling well! I would hate to have allergies on top of symptoms. I've been so fortunate to never have to deal with allergies. They seem miserable! 

Newbie - Yay! Let us know how your appointment goes! Sorry DH can't be there. I need to find someone to watch our son for our next appointment so my DH can go. I don't think my son would much like some stranger poking at his mommy. He gets a little (a lot) protective of me at times!

Mrs.G - Sorry you're fighting allergies as well! 

Danser - Having the extra support is always a wonderful thing! Plus they can help get you what you want and speak up for you while you're really not in the mindset to deal with such things. 

Ana - A home birth sounds wonderful. The biggest problem here is we can't have certified midwives even if I wanted one. It's illegal in my state to do a delivery outside of a hospital setting. Obviously if I wanted to do it, I could. They can't stop me, but I can't have a medical personnel there to help if that's what I chose. I know midwives that would be happy to do home birth, but simply can't. I've been seeing more and more wanting the medical side of it. There are home like settings we can go to, though.

Oh my, I believe I have caught up. So so sorry if I missed anything or anyone! 

AFM - Been trying to stay busy. Next several days are going to be in the 90s and I'm really considering taking DS out to the aquatic center. I don't have a swimsuit so I'd have to go find one which is a trip itself. I've still been exhausted and I'm really hoping that will start to get better soon. I hate being so tired. I don't have the willpower to do anything when I feel like this. 

Next appointment is next week on the 16th. We'll get another US to make sure things are still going good, so I'm super excited! Going to call tomorrow and set up a screening appointment. Main reason I want it is for another US. Can't get over seeing my LO! 

I'm routinely getting up in the middle of the night now to use the restroom. Then by morning I feel like I'm about to burst yet again. So I'm sure LO is growing well! Also, the thirst is so real.. I can drink a gallon of water and still feel like I've been deprived all day. 

Sorry for the long post! I need to just find the time to post more often!


----------



## shobbs

AliJo said:


> Malia - I'm so sorry.. this must be so hard. Really wish I could give you a hug right now.
> 
> Froggy - Such a beautiful scan!
> 
> Ebelle - Welcome!! Happy to have you here! Happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Shobbs - It's crazy! 10 weeks marks the end of the most critical period for fetal development! I was excited about that part. I've put on quite a bit of weight already myself but it's been stable for several weeks so I think it's going to even out! Hopefully it's the same for you! Also I'm so happy you found LO on the doppler! I thought about getting one, but I think I might get obsessive.
> 
> Danser - Yeah might be a bit hard to keep twins a secret for long. All depends on how you hold them!
> 
> Surprise - I'm sorry you're struggling with MS! Seems like things are going great though!
> 
> Angel - I'm glad your appointment went well! I try to avoid lunch meat. Makes sense to go with deli fresh, though. A good cold cut with vegetables sometimes hits the spot. Specially on these hot days.
> 
> Danser - I'm sorry you're not feeling well! I would hate to have allergies on top of symptoms. I've been so fortunate to never have to deal with allergies. They seem miserable!
> 
> Newbie - Yay! Let us know how your appointment goes! Sorry DH can't be there. I need to find someone to watch our son for our next appointment so my DH can go. I don't think my son would much like some stranger poking at his mommy. He gets a little (a lot) protective of me at times!
> 
> Mrs.G - Sorry you're fighting allergies as well!
> 
> Danser - Having the extra support is always a wonderful thing! Plus they can help get you what you want and speak up for you while you're really not in the mindset to deal with such things.
> 
> Ana - A home birth sounds wonderful. The biggest problem here is we can't have certified midwives even if I wanted one. It's illegal in my state to do a delivery outside of a hospital setting. Obviously if I wanted to do it, I could. They can't stop me, but I can't have a medical personnel there to help if that's what I chose. I know midwives that would be happy to do home birth, but simply can't. I've been seeing more and more wanting the medical side of it. There are home like settings we can go to, though.
> 
> Oh my, I believe I have caught up. So so sorry if I missed anything or anyone!
> 
> AFM - Been trying to stay busy. Next several days are going to be in the 90s and I'm really considering taking DS out to the aquatic center. I don't have a swimsuit so I'd have to go find one which is a trip itself. I've still been exhausted and I'm really hoping that will start to get better soon. I hate being so tired. I don't have the willpower to do anything when I feel like this.
> 
> Next appointment is next week on the 16th. We'll get another US to make sure things are still going good, so I'm super excited! Going to call tomorrow and set up a screening appointment. Main reason I want it is for another US. Can't get over seeing my LO!
> 
> I'm routinely getting up in the middle of the night now to use the restroom. Then by morning I feel like I'm about to burst yet again. So I'm sure LO is growing well! Also, the thirst is so real.. I can drink a gallon of water and still feel like I've been deprived all day.
> 
> Sorry for the long post! I need to just find the time to post more often!

Awh thank.you. With my mmc over a year ago I was frantically trying to find Lil bean and 10 weeks and counted find it. I knew deep down something wasn't quite right as I fell down the stairs at 6 weeks and broke my tail bone and didn't have many symptoms at all. This time round my ms is 24 hours a day and only seems to ease up the minute I open my eyes. Overall think my weight is all bump and boobs but contemplating on telling my boss at work as I'm generally quite small and this baby bloat is ridiculous and making me look around 6months


----------



## newbie2013

Malia, so sorry to hear this :hugs: I'm still holding out hope for you.

I'm an expat, so just going home for a few weeks. Not really a holiday since I'm spending two weeks on campus at my university, but it will be good to be back home for at bit. I'm Australian, so my "summer" is actually winter, but worth it.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Newbie - still glad you to go home! I didn't realize you were in Australia! One of the places I would LOVE to visit. One day lol

AFM - nothing new to report. Been getting more and more heartburn at night. Waiting patiently for Monday to see bubs again, hope everything is going well. FX


----------



## danser55

Malia I'm so sorry!

AlliJo Thanks for the opinion, there is so much to consider this twin thing is making all decisions so much harder than I expected.


----------



## mrs.green2015

When did everyone see and hear the heartbeat? I know it can vary so much early on but I have an appointment tomorrow for a scan and just hoping I see and hear something. I'll be either 6+5 or 6+6. With my mc I saw the heartbeat at 6weeks so I'm hopeful but you know... We're all nervous lol


----------



## newbie2013

I saw it clearly at 6 weeks and again today at 9 weeks. Haven't heard it yet, though. The doc spent a long time checking it today but I foot ask what rate it was beating at. Everything looked amazing!


----------



## slammerkin

I saw and heard the heart beat during an ultrasound at 7+2 this time. 

Haven't posted much, but nothing much going on. Still nauseated much of the time, but no throwing up. I seem to feel a bit worse in the evenings and it's such a relief to go to bed! Bloated and gassy as hell in the evenings too, so my belly really pops then and I look totally PREGNANT. We have a baby shower to go to on Sunday afternoon and I'm hoping I can still keep this belly under wraps somehow. Will probably tell my parents and sister on Father's Day.


----------



## CazM 2011

Hi all, but late to this as only just found out but we are expecting our fourth in January &#128563; Bit of a shock as it is a surprise baby but excited anyway, have a private reassurance scan booked the 19th June. Unsure on dates anywhere between 3rd and 31st January xx


----------



## Vankiwi

I saw and heard the heartbeat at 7+3. I'd had a scan at 6+1 but they couldn't confirm which is why I had the later one. Rate was 151.


----------



## Literati_Love

808 - I am so sorry things aren't looking good. :( That is so devastating. Do keep us updated. I wish you all the best. :hugs:

Ali - I hope your fatigue eases up soon. It really is so hard to be motivated to do anything when feeling so tired! 

I'm jealous that everyone here gets so many ultrasounds. Still two more weeks until my first appointment even, and not even sure I'll be able to convince my Dr to book me an u/s. 

Slammer - I've been SO unbelievably bloated as well. It's getting hard to hide because I look about 5 months gone! Sigh.

AFM my nausea isn't nearly as bad again. Am truly hoping I'm just having an easier time of it this pregnancy, but still so worried something is wrong.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mrs - I seen and heard the HB at 6 + 2. I can't wait to hear about your appt. tomorrow 

Caz - Welcome!!!


----------



## 808malia

Vankiwi said:


> I saw and heard the heartbeat at 7+3. I'd had a scan at 6+1 but they couldn't confirm which is why I had the later one. Rate was 151.

This is giving me some hope! I just got off the phone with my GP and my hcg went up again!!! From 23,400 the day before to 29,083 yesterday! So my doc said either I still have a viable embryo and they just couldn't see it due to all the blood or I will need to get a DnC to remove any leftover stuff. Maybe, just maybe I can hold on to this lil one...[-o&lt;


----------



## Vankiwi

808malia said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> I saw and heard the heartbeat at 7+3. I'd had a scan at 6+1 but they couldn't confirm which is why I had the later one. Rate was 151.
> 
> This is giving me some hope! I just got off the phone with my GP and my hcg went up again!!! From 23,400 the day before to 29,083 yesterday! So my doc said either I still have a viable embryo and they just couldn't see it due to all the blood or I will need to get a DnC to remove any leftover stuff. Maybe, just maybe I can hold on to this lil one...[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Fingers crossed! With me they could see the fetal pole and thought there was a heartbeat but couldn't be sure. I'm still freaked out there won't be one at the next scan! :wacko:


----------



## Thorpedo11

Malia praying that this little bean is healthy for you and stays healthy. Numbers going up is a good thing.


----------



## AliJo

Shobbs - I think most of mine is the same. Water weight and what not, but still. When I'm trying to keep it to the minimum and that happens I'm a bit discouraged. 

Mrs.G - They didn't even bother having me come in till 8 weeks. So I saw and heard the heartbeat at 8+1. I think unless you're a high risk or have other issues going on they try to avoid that period of possibly too early. 

Slammer - With my first had like no bloat. This one on the other hand. I do already feel I look pregnant at times. I was thinking about going public with my pregnancy on Father's day but I may just tell my family then not really announce, but if it comes up it comes up. Not sure yet. 

Caz - Welcome!! When will you be finding out the dates? 

Lite - Try not to worry! I know it's hard, but I have less symptoms with this one than I did with my first. Pretty much no nausea. A little here and there, but I hardly had any with my first and it's less than even that. 

Malia - You're so strong! I'm glad you're finding hope as I'm sure it's really hard to! I would think your next scan you should have your answers. 

AFM - Today has been pretty good. Although, I don't feel like eating. This morning I did, but now I don't want anything to do with food. Started around noon. Took a nap then DH and I took our son to the park in his new push car stroller. He loves it, but if he can't get the clips to work he has a tantrum. I swear he throws more tantrums than two toddlers put together! He's definitely my child. Then I managed to get to the gym so I would say I had a pretty good day. I don't feel too exhausted right now. Probably should get motivated to get to the gym more since I tend to have more energy after. 

Also, it's probably early, but I keep waiting to feel this LO! Sometimes I could almost convince myself that I did. It's so faint and low. So, maybe?


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Ali. That is actually reassuring. :) 

My toddler is throwing the worst tantrums lately too. It's so tough! I'm glad you had a good day though.


----------



## AliJo

I'm glad I helped!


----------



## vrogers

I've been keeping up with everyone just not posting as there's nothing exciting since my next scan isn't until the 29th when I'll be almost 12 weeks. I keep staring at my most recent u/s picture because it still doesn't feel real!

Still on and off nausea here as well as constant fatigue and peeing a lot. Glad everyone seems to be doing well and hope everyone has a good weekend coming up! :)


----------



## bumbleberry

vrogers said:


> I've been keeping up with everyone just not posting as there's nothing exciting since my next scan isn't until the 29th when I'll be almost 12 weeks. I keep staring at my most recent u/s picture because it still doesn't feel real!
> 
> Still on and off nausea here as well as constant fatigue and peeing a lot. Glad everyone seems to be doing well and hope everyone has a good weekend coming up! :)

Same here, just a waiting game at the moment. We can't see a midwife till 8 weeks minimum and you don't need to go to a gp either. My first mw appt will be next Thursday so I have that to look forward to. 

In the meantime I took my last digi today, and it has progressed onto 3+ so that had made me happy and reminds me something is going on as I've had minimal symptoms.


----------



## chitown28

bumbleberry said:


> vrogers said:
> 
> 
> I've been keeping up with everyone just not posting as there's nothing exciting since my next scan isn't until the 29th when I'll be almost 12 weeks. I keep staring at my most recent u/s picture because it still doesn't feel real!
> 
> Still on and off nausea here as well as constant fatigue and peeing a lot. Glad everyone seems to be doing well and hope everyone has a good weekend coming up! :)
> 
> Same here, just a waiting game at the moment. We can't see a midwife till 8 weeks minimum and you don't need to go to a gp either. My first mw appt will be next Thursday so I have that to look forward to.
> 
> In the meantime I took my last digi today, and it has progressed onto 3+ so that had made me happy and reminds me something is going on as I've had minimal symptoms.
> 
> View attachment 950434Click to expand...


Congrats on the 3+!

Same here for me. Just playing the waiting game until my 12 week ultrasound on the 6/27. I'm 9.5 weeks and still relatively symptom-less other than sore breasts. Makes me very nervous that I'll go into the 12 week scan and they'll tell me bad news. The first trimester is so worrisome!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just had my scan. We have TWO healthy little babies! We're on total shock!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## chitown28

wow, congratulations! that must have been quite the shock!

2 set of twins on this board now, yay!


----------



## froggyfrog

Awww congrats Mrs green!!!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Wow Mrs Green! Congrats! I can't remember, did you take clomid this cycle?

Nausea is bad today after having two days of hardly any! Guess it's reassuring if nothing else :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies! 
I did take clomid, I don't ovulate on my own.


----------



## Vankiwi

How are you feeling about twins?


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congrats Mrs Green! Exciting!!


----------



## 808malia

Congrats Mrs. Green! Twins, what a surprise!!! How exciting :hugs:


----------



## danser55

Mrs Green congrats! Now someone else can join me the crazy twin ride.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Congratulations Mrsgreen!! Fantastic news!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies. We're thrilled. Just a long emotional journey and now to be blessed with two just seems unreal.


----------



## Vankiwi

Amazing! What a crazy ride this is huh!


----------



## Vankiwi

Just used my doppler and found the heartbeat! So good to hear it, puts my mind at rest for now. Third scan on Wednesday so hopefully this will tide me over til then :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Van- that's amazing! I can't wait to get my Doppler. I'm thinking I'll get it around 10 weeks.


----------



## AliJo

Congrats Mrs.G!!! So exciting!!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hello ladies, can I join please? I'm due 31/01/17 so my dates may change once I've had my 12 week scan. 
My due date is 2 days after my sons birthday haha.. Great planning on my part.. But in my defence I never in a million years thought I'd get pregnant first month trying! Anyway hope your all feeling well. My sickness has kicked in now and I'm so so tired all the time.. Heartburn is a bugger too! Xxx


----------



## newbie2013

Congratulations Mrs Green!!! How exciting!!

Welcome tryingagain - congrats!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Welcome tryingagain!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mrs - that's so exciting!!!! I was in shock when I seen your U/S!!!! Congratulations!!!! Did you get to heart HB's?

Trying - welcome and congratulations!!!


----------



## danser55

Yay I'm double digits.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Danser - yay!! About out of the first trimester!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Danser- wow already 10 weeks!

Ttc- I'm in total shock too! Lol yes we heard them both. They were totally In sync with each other. It was so cute. About 130-140bpm.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mrs - amazing!!!!! Didn't your DH say something about twins???


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yup! He said from the very beginning it was twins. Apparently he knew something I didn't! Lol


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mrs - that's pretty amazing!!! Still over the moon for you.


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs green - wow, that's quite amazing you're having twins! Congrats! :)

Danser - great to be 10 weeks already!


----------



## Momtastic101

Congrats mrs.green it must be so incredibly exciting

Afm: I had my first OB appointment a few days ago and everything looks great, my expected due date based on the size of baby is still one week ahead of what I'm going by. My doctor says that at this point I have less than a 2% chance of miscarriage which is really great news.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs green-aww twins :) congrats 

Is anyone else finding time dragging slowly?! Don't like to wish time away, but already feels forever since my bfp.


----------



## vrogers

Yo_Yo said:


> Mrs green-aww twins :) congrats
> 
> Is anyone else finding time dragging slowly?! Don't like to wish time away, but already feels forever since my bfp.

Yes! It doesn't help that my next appt isn't until the 29. I'm just ready for the second trimester, I'll be so much more reassured then, I think.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes! Time is going by so slow. Just like you said it feels like forever ago I got my bfp but I'm only 7 weeks?! Lol


----------



## AliJo

Trying - Welcome and congratulations! It happened quick for me both times. So next time I'm just going to expect to be pregnant right away.

Yo yo - It is but isn't for me. I'm pushing 11 weeks though so maybe that's why.


----------



## Angel5000

Hey everyone, I have been keeping up a little bit but was out of town for several days for my graduation with my Masters. :D I'm now done with my Masters program, AND I only have 4 days left in the school year for my own students so I'll be able to finally sit and relax for a few days!! :D

I have my 10W scan on Tuesday, i'm so excited! I haven't seen my bean in two weeks since my OB appointment was last week and they didn't do an US, just a doppler. This week I'm back to my RE so I'll get another US and some pics. Can't wait to see how much it's grown in 2 weeks!


----------



## WantaBelly

I forgot to mention after my first ob apt he said my due date was Jan 11th so I guess my date can be moved. I also had a chance to see the heartbeat. My next apt is June 30th and I will be having my blood drawn for NIPT (non invasive prenatal testing), still not sure if I want to know the gender. I have never went without knowing and had a surprise at birth. This is my last (11th) child and feel as though I may want to try it. My husband says no but I am trying to convince him.....


----------



## Vankiwi

I have the NIPT on Wednesday and I'm definitely finding out the gender!


----------



## mrs.green2015

How exciting! How soon will you get results?


----------



## Angel5000

For those of you getting NIPT - is your insurance covering it? Our OB offered it, along with a couple other options, but told us to research what our insurance will cover and what we are willing to pay out and what we want to do. I am considering the NIPT because I love the idea of just a simple blood test, AND I love the idea of finding gender right away, but not sure about the cost.


----------



## froggyfrog

How exciting to find out the gender so soon! 

Yoyo, some days I feel it's dragging, and some days I feel like it's gone fast. I got my bfp exactly 4 weeks ago, and it certainly doesn't seem like that long ago. 

I ordered my fetal doppler today, I'm super excited. I got the sonoline b.


----------



## Angel5000

ooh where'd you order your doppler from?


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's probably the one I'll be getting! I can't wait to hear your review Froggy!


----------



## froggyfrog

I ordered from fetaldoppler.net. they got really good reviews, and have a PayPal option at purchase. I saw only a couple of bad reviews about shipping, but all of those people chose shipping other than the free option. Unless you live in Canada, the you have to pay. But the one reviewer from Canada received it in like 4 days.


----------



## Vankiwi

Froggy I have the Sonoline B!

NIPT - I'm getting that and the FTS. Combined is $1000 and $400 of that we can claim on our health spending account as part of our benefits. We will get the results about ten days after the test. They have to send the blood to the US.


----------



## Literati_Love

Yo yo - it feels so slow to me too, although thankfully it's going a little faster than the first two weeks after I found out. Still feels like I'll never be out of the first trimester...and all the hormones and mood changes and such are making me feel quite down and depressed. I felt the same way last pregnancy until I was out of the first trimester, so I can't wait until that happens again.


----------



## Angel5000

I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow. I'm so excited to be in the double digits. Thanks to the advice from you lovely ladies I just ordered my doppler (Sonaline B - seems to be the popular choice). Free shipping, they predict because I'm West Coast I'll have it in about 4 days. Perfect timing. :D <3 

I'm with you Literati - I feel like 1st tri will never end! I just want to stop being so tired!!!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Angel what part of the west coast are you? I'm also on the west coast. 

Sorry I haven't caught up to everyone. 

Afm- I'm coming out of the ms that I've had since the very beginning. Just nausea every now and again. I'm excited 3 more days then double digits. 

I had some drama with my mom yesterday. I'm still kinda fuming at her. I told her that our pregnancy was a secret and not to tell anyone. Period no one. The only reason I told her was because if something happened I want a support network. She decided to tell my uncle, my cousin ( both who I've not talked to in over 3 years) and one of my friends from high school. She didn't understand that it's not her news to share. I'm actually surprised she hasn't posted anything on social media after I found out she's been blabbing her mouth. My hubby and I don't want everyone to know since we are pretty private people. She was upset at me by my reaction to her telling people. Like seriously woman get out of MY UTERUS. We want to share the news when we know without a doubt that everything is great. 

Sorry for my rant. I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## tweetybird818

Sorry about your mum Thorpedo. That sucks. I suspect my mother has done the same as all my siblings have conveniently started asking when I plan to have another. 

I cant wait to friday. I have my first ob appt so I feel like FINALLY something is happening. First trimester takes FOREVERRRRRR.

I have so far resisted the urge to buy a doppler but hearing everyones reviews makes it hard!


----------



## slammerkin

Thorpedo - I just don't get how people do something like that. I would never in a million years betray someone's confidence like that. Sorry your mom did that. :(


----------



## Angel5000

Thorpedo - I'm in Waahington state, near Seattle. You? 

That's a horrible thing for your mom to do. Rant away! I completely understand your feelings, my mom did the same thing to me. She told my aunt, the one who the family jokes that if you need some news spread to the extended family to tell her and everyone will know in a day or two. And she's clearly told a couple their people because she was talking freely about it in front of a friend of hers who came with her to my graduation :growlmad:


----------



## newbie2013

That is specifically why I have forbidden my mother in law from being told! She can't keep a secret to save her life. If I have my way (which I don't usually), she won't find out until I'm at least 20 weeks... not sure if I can keep it from her that long, but I hope I can get close. It helps that she's out of the country right now, but the second I tell her, the entire family will know. She's better than social media!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I'm having a bad case of the Monday's and I much rather be in bed right now, not in the office 

Thor - I'm so sorry to hear that. When we had our first BFP last year, we decided to tell my future MIL right away. We said we didn't want it on Facebook but, within minutes she made an announcement on FB but, didn't tag us. When we confronted her about it and explained that we would like to keep it quiet until we're out of the first trimester because of the rate of MC's, she told me that I wouldn't miscarry. When I DID miscarry in December, she started smoking again (after being diagnosed with COPD) and told me and FH that it was because I miscarried. This time, I threatened him and told him she will NOT know until we've seen the HB at least twice and I told him that she MUST NOT put it on FB again and announce it to the world. Ugh, she pisses me off lol.

I actually have an appt. tonight at 6:30, can't wait to see how much bubs has grown!


----------



## Angel5000

Omg TTCBaby! That's awful! What a horrible thing to do!! At least my moms kept it off social media. Sometimes parents are the worst!! The only reason my mom even knows is she called me at then exact moment I had got the "YES" on the digi and I was crying and she freaked out about why I was hysterical. Otherwise we would have kept it quiet from her until closer to now


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Angel - I definitely didn't appreciate it and I still hold a bit of resentment about it. I know FH really wants to tell her but, she ruined it the first time.


----------



## froggyfrog

Thorpedo, angel, and ttc. Someone would have definitely gotten told off if that had happened to me. That is just so horrible. Not only would it suck if something bad happens, but once YOU feel ready to tell, it takes those moment away from you.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh my gosh! Those are crazy stories! I would be so upset I can't even imagine. 


Afm- I had a couple days of less nausea and then today BAM! Full force with extra sickness. I'm so ready for 1st tri to be over.


----------



## Momtastic101

The same thing happened to me with my mother in law. I told my mom and sister because I know they don't blabber off. Y husband wanted to tell his mom, I had a bad feeling about it but I didn't want to tell him no. So we told her and we also told her not to tell anyone, and she played along and said of course it should be kept a secret until I'm at least 4 months. Within a week the entire family knew and my husband has a HUGE family. I'm not a very angry person so I let it go but I was absolutely annoyed. :wacko:


----------



## Momtastic101

Not only that but she's already decided that she's naming the baby and if it's boy we HAVE to name him after her husband. Her husband has the same name as my nephew who is so close to me he's practically my son as well. In my family its looked at as fairly strange to name first cousins the same name. And my husband and I already have names picked out we've been decided on these names for a year now. I hate confrontation and I'm a bit of a push over but I'm not letting this go we're going to name our baby what we want to name our baby. I'm seriously not looking forward to that drama :wacko:


----------



## Momtastic101

And then she keeps trying to pressure my husband and I to get government aid for the baby. My husband is not eligible for government aid but I am, I'm just not comfortable with asking for government aid when I don't need it but she just won't leave it alone. If we don't need or want government aid then that's the end of it. I wish she would stop bringing it up


----------



## Momtastic101

Okay I'm done ranting. I never ever speak up to her or my husband about her trespassing like I said I hate confrontation and I'm a bit of a pushover. I know she means well but it's annoying. Sometimes it's just nice to get it out. Lol but I'm done.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Your mothers and MILs kind of sound horrible! I'm so aorry ladies! I would be so upset.


----------



## slammerkin

Eeesh, sorry to hear so many moms and MILs have no sense of boundaries. I just don't get it!

Anyone else experiencing shortness of breath already? Like I feel like there's a weight on my chest a lot of the time. Ugh. I don't recall having this so early last time. I think bras are going to make a disappearance earlier than last time. I couldn't stand to wear a bra in third tri with my daughter. I felt like I was being squeezed to death.


----------



## greats

Thorpedo, my MIL did the same exact thing... we showed up to my nephew's 1st birthday party last month and when we walked in EVERYONE shouted congratulations. Like people I don't even know were coming up to congratulate us. I hadn't even told my own mom by that point and complete strangers knew before my own mother. We haven't talked since the party.

Had an OB appointment this morning. I am cramping very badly after my pap smear, so am on bed rest all of today and tomorrow.

Not getting any of that blood testing done because my HMO insurance doesn't cover any of it, so will just have the regular 12 week NT scan.

They prescribed me zofran for my horrible nausea, and zoloft because my depression had creeped back up in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ahh, sorry some of you have had your secrets spilled! My sister asked outright today so I did tell her. I know she'd never post on social media but am a bit worried she'll tell one or two people because she secretly told me when her SIL was pregnant last time!


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm so sorry to the ladies who have had their secrets told! That really sucks. Besides the fact it's disrespectful it also takes away your joy of telling people! Boooooooo.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I was annoyed about the fact that MY parents didn't even know yet and now her FB friends knew. I never even told my parents about my last pregnancy. I'm not an emotional person and when I deal with something sad, I tend to NOT want the attention or support so, I chose not to tell them. If everything goes well tonight and we hear another strong HB, I'll be telling them this week. I think I may ask FH if we can hold off on telling him mom so I can tell my parents first this time. Only seems fair. 

Regarding the blood tests, my doctor told me to not bother since my insurance will not pay for it. We really don't have the funds to lay out for it either so, we won't be doing it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttc- can't wait to hear all about your amazing scan!


----------



## chitown28

Ugh so sorry to hear everyone who has had their secrets spilled - that's so annoying! I would be livid if that happened to me.

After seeing Froggy's post I ordered the Sonoline B 3hz from fetaldoppler. I was a bit worried after seeing poor reviews about the Company, but they seemed to be mostly shipping related. Plus the Company is based only an hour away from me in Buffalo Grove, IL, so hoping it ships quickly through the mail! 

Today marks 2 weeks until my scan, and I'm at 9+6. Can't wait to join the double-digit club. In 1 week I go for "cell-free fetal DNA" testing (I don't really know what that means, but it's the blood test for genetic disorders that also tells you gender). Doctor said it will cost between $150-$200 out of pocket after insurance. 

Hope everyone else is doing well - can't wait to see pictures from the next few scans coming up!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mrs - thank you! I'm getting anxious now and worried. Last time when I MC, we never seen the HB, this time I already have but, it was at my 2nd appointment that we found out the baby never grew and there was no HB so, having some anxiety over that.


----------



## 808malia

Well today I will have all my questions answered be it good or bad... I have blood tests and US today so my wait will finally be over. My GP is leaning towards not good, but at least I will know and will be able to start either grieving and moving on or jumping for joy! I'll keep you all updated...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

808 - been thinking of you. You're in my thoughts today. FX that everything goes well <3


----------



## Vankiwi

Good luck Malia!


----------



## mrs.green2015

808- good luck! I really hope you get to jump for joy!

Ttc- the anxiety of pregnancy after a loss is no joke. With my last I started spotting at 7 weeks exactly then mc at 8 weeks 2 days so all day today I've been running to the bathroom to check for spotting. But I shouldn't, since last time the baby measured over a week behind and I knew exactly when I ovulated so I should have known. But this time they only measured a day behind which is totally normal and I heard both amazing heartbeats. Which is what you'll do tonight! Hear a beautiful heartbeat


----------



## Vankiwi

Pregnancy after loss is super stressful. With my first pregnancy I was blissfully hopeful. Ever since that loss it's been hard!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Appointment went super well!! Baby has grown so much and HB is now 186. We got to see her arms moving and my doctor said if he was in Vegas he would put money that baby is a girl. So excited that bubs is doing well.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh my gosh! So so happy for you Ttc! One more sign you're getting your girl.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Lol! She got so big!!! I couldn't believe it. We also got to see her little legs moving. I cried the whole time lol.


----------



## vrogers

Regarding the mothers and the secret telling, I had the same thing happen. My mom told her twin sister (both my mom and her twin couldn't keep a secret to save their lives) and then my dad told a bunch of people at church by showing them my US picture. Thankfully I talked to my dad and reminded him we're not telling yet, but there's no stopping my mother unfortunately. I'm just glad it's off fb until I say so. 

I've been wanting a Doppler but my husband is being pretty strict on not spending money on one even though I've found some on sale. :( my appt is still over 2 weeks away so it would be nice to have the reassurance. 

Today my doctors office called and my results from my pee test at last appt came back showing I have a UTI. I've never had one and always just assumed it would burn when I pee (which it doesn't) I only have one or two "smaller" symptoms so I was shocked. I got my antibiotics tonight. 

808, hoping that you and your doc are surprised w/ good news!! 

Congrats on the healthy beautiful scan ttc!! 

Hope everyone else is feeling good, not too sick but still pregnant enough! :)


----------



## chitown28

Beautiful scan TTC - congrats! 

Malia - good luck to you sweetheart!


----------



## Angel5000

To everyone who has been going through family spilling their secrets - I'm so glad that I'm not the only one but so sad that you've had to go through this as well. It's awful. In my case, there is a no contact order between myself and my father, after he pulled a gun on myself, my husband and my mom and threatened to kill us back in October. A few week after that I had my second miscarriage (I was only 5 weeks). I told my mom I didn't want anyone to know because I certainly didn't want my dad to know. He's a manipulative narcissist and I don't want him to know and find a way to use it to manipulate any of us. The aunt my mom told is the one my dad is living with. I'm still beyond angry about it. I'm just glad it's stayed off FB and social media for now. 


vrogers - my husband tried to say we shouldn't spend $ on a doppler too, I basically said I make money and I'm buying one or he'd have to put up with my incessant freak outs. :rofl: He agreed. Mostly I want one because I get my weekly appointments until 12-13 weeks and then I'm on my own for only nce a month and that freaks me out. 

I've never had a UTI without the burning. The only two times I had a UTI it came with severe burning (unbearable pain). Is that why they make us give urine sample at every OB visit? 


Malia - waiting for your update. keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!!


----------



## 808malia

Well I had my US, don't have my official results yet but the tech said it looked pretty much the same as last time... So no heartbeat. Will wait for my GP to call with results, but most likely I will be leaving the group :cry:


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: :cry: I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs green- I know what you mean about constantly checking for blood since this is when you bled last time. And it feels like a big milestone to make it past when you miscarried the last time, although technically something could still happen.

I agree with Vankiwi. The innocence is lost after a mc. I will never be so blissfully ignorant and hopeful again, sadly. 

TTCBaby - what a beautiful and clear ultrasound pic! So happy things are looking good! 

808- so sorry things aren't looking good. :hugs: Hope you hear from your Dr soon. Have you had any spotting since last time?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

V - I've never had one so I'm no help. Hope your it clears up soon!

Chi - thank you so much. Still can't believe how much bigger she is. 

Angel - I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Big hugs &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

808 - I'm so sorry sweetie. You and DH will be in my hearts &#10084;&#65039;

Lit - thank you!


----------



## Vankiwi

Malia I'm so sorry!

Angel - it's to check for UTIs and also protein too.


----------



## 808malia

Literati_Love said:


> 808- so sorry things aren't looking good. :hugs: Hope you hear from your Dr soon. Have you had any spotting since last time?

No spotting, which is why I was so hopeful... Now just have to wait and see what my Doc says.


----------



## AliJo

Malia - I'm so sorry.. my heart is breaking for you. :(

TTC - Amazing US!! I'm hoping the one on Thursday is much more clear. Although, it was constantly blurry with my son as well. Their other machine is much better. 

I've only told two people. My aunt who I trust and I do believe she kept it a secret. We confide in each other a lot. Then a friend from school who has no ties to anyone else I know outside of class. Last pregnancy my dad was the one who couldn't keep his trap shut and I should have known. Really considering holding out longer than 12-13 weeks just because of last time. My mother will find out by some random person unless DH decides to tell her. I have almost 0 ties to that woman. We don't have a good relationship.

My MIL is a whole different and complex story. 

Time for me to get some sleep. 4:30 am will be coming way too quick for my tired pregnant self.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Thinking of you Malia.


----------



## Vankiwi

3 of my friends know. We will tell family after our 4th scan next week if all is ok.


----------



## vrogers

Angel5000 said:


> To everyone who has been going through family spilling their secrets - I'm so glad that I'm not the only one but so sad that you've had to go through this as well. It's awful. In my case, there is a no contact order between myself and my father, after he pulled a gun on myself, my husband and my mom and threatened to kill us back in October. A few week after that I had my second miscarriage (I was only 5 weeks). I told my mom I didn't want anyone to know because I certainly didn't want my dad to know. He's a manipulative narcissist and I don't want him to know and find a way to use it to manipulate any of us. The aunt my mom told is the one my dad is living with. I'm still beyond angry about it. I'm just glad it's stayed off FB and social media for now.
> 
> 
> vrogers - my husband tried to say we shouldn't spend $ on a doppler too, I basically said I make money and I'm buying one or he'd have to put up with my incessant freak outs. :rofl: He agreed. Mostly I want one because I get my weekly appointments until 12-13 weeks and then I'm on my own for only nce a month and that freaks me out.
> 
> I've never had a UTI without the burning. The only two times I had a UTI it came with severe burning (unbearable pain). Is that why they make us give urine sample at every OB visit?
> 
> 
> Malia - waiting for your update. keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!!

Oh I would definitely buy my own but right now I'm in school full time and he's the only one with a job. It drives me crazy haha. 

The burning sounds awful. My mom said her only symptoms are the foul smelling urine (sorry, I know that's not a lovely picture) until she gets a kidney infection, so maybe I get that from her. Just glad it's being treated now. I definitely had to google at my last appt when she made me pee in a cup! I was like uhhh why, I already had a US and saw baby, we know I'm pregnant! Haha apparently it is to check for UTIs and proteins!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Malia- I'm so sorry Hun.


----------



## WDWJess

Hi everyone

So sorry I haven't been on in ages. Been away on holiday and then had a nasty chest infection and I've just needed to sleep or at least try to sleep when I can but its hard with 2 children and the usual nasty early pregnancy symptoms lol!

I'll hopefully catch up on the 40 odd pages I reckon I've missed!

Not really much to report for me. I finally had my booking in appointment last week and hopefully will get a scan date in the next week too.

We discussed home birth a lot at my appointment as Emily's delivery was extremely quick. I went from 2-3cm to having her in my arms in just 15 mins!!!! Hospital is 25 mins away so the risk is far too high that I'll end up delivering on the way so as long as the pregnancy goes well and baby behaves I'll be aiming for a home water birth! So excited :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing ok, will start reading through some of the old posts I've missed over the last 3 weeks!


----------



## slammerkin

So sorry Malia! :hugs:

WDWJess - wow, what a fast birth! I don't want to go quite that quick, but I'd sure like the pushing stage to be shorter with this one. I pushed for four hours with DD!


----------



## CazM 2011

Hi again all, I was starting to do my whole am I pregnant thing again so bought a digi so pleased with the results haha, wish they told if you were any later though as we are still unsure on dates?! The sickness is getting worse as is the tiredness and sore boobs but I'm now excited for this pregnancy even though it was a surprise! Private reassurance scan booked for Sunday on Father's Day, so can't wait!! 
We won't be telling family for a while as we are not that close and I know they won't be supportive, have told a few close friends and my husbands eldest step daughter from his first marriage as she is also pregnant around the same time too!!! 

808 I'm so sorry Hun xxx

Caz xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## danser55

I'm so sorry Malia!


----------



## danser55

slammerkin said:


> Eeesh, sorry to hear so many moms and MILs have no sense of boundaries. I just don't get it!
> 
> Anyone else experiencing shortness of breath already? Like I feel like there's a weight on my chest a lot of the time. Ugh. I don't recall having this so early last time. I think bras are going to make a disappearance earlier than last time. I couldn't stand to wear a bra in third tri with my daughter. I felt like I was being squeezed to death.

Yes I have shortness of breath, mostly when walking up stairs or any long distances. This happened in my last pregnancy too but much later.


----------



## slammerkin

danser55 said:


> slammerkin said:
> 
> 
> Eeesh, sorry to hear so many moms and MILs have no sense of boundaries. I just don't get it!
> 
> Anyone else experiencing shortness of breath already? Like I feel like there's a weight on my chest a lot of the time. Ugh. I don't recall having this so early last time. I think bras are going to make a disappearance earlier than last time. I couldn't stand to wear a bra in third tri with my daughter. I felt like I was being squeezed to death.
> 
> Yes I have shortness of breath, mostly when walking up stairs or any long distances. This happened in my last pregnancy too but much later.Click to expand...

I'm actually noticing it just when sitting sometimes. Super annoying to have so early, though it's another "symptom" so a little reassuring.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Which pre-natals is everyone taking?

My samples are almost finished and my doctor told me that it probably be cheaper for me to pick them up in store.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm just taking the brand my pharmacy sells. They're actually the cheapest. But I compared a ton one time at the store and they almost all have the same things in them. Unless you get one with DHA.


----------



## froggyfrog

I take gummies, but will be switching soon because they don't have iron and I'm having to take an iron seperate. I feel like I already take enough med as it is!


----------



## Vankiwi

I take a prescription one but will be switching to the Kirkland ones from Costco soon.


----------



## chitown28

I'm taking NatureMade (after trying Centrum previously). Centrum was too hard on my stomach, and haven't had any problems with the NatureMade version.

Froggy are there gummy prenatals with iron?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Van - Oh!!! Didn't realize Cosco had them. I'll be looking for them next time I go. 

Thank you all <3


----------



## slammerkin

I take Rainbow Light.


----------



## Angel5000

For prenatals I take SmartyPants Gummies. Pills make me sick and these have the DHA / Omega 3 in them. Plus they have folic acid in the natural form of Methylfolate which is important for me because I'm positive for MTHFR gene mutation. 

Is it important to take iron?? My doc didn't say anything about taking iron.


----------



## froggyfrog

Chitown, no unfortunately not. I wish. But something about the iron can't be put in that form.

Angel, anemia has shown links to adhd and other issues. As long as your iron stays high enough throughout your pregnancy you should be fine. But in my opinion it's best to just supplement it. I think most pre natals in pill form have iron though.


----------



## froggyfrog

There are also studies that suggest a link between iron deficiency in pregnancy and autism


----------



## AliJo

I'm taking NatureMade with DHA included. I had a sample of Similac brand and they hurt my stomach last pregnancy.


----------



## Vankiwi

Costco's jar is huge! For $8 or something too. Great value!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Vankiwi said:


> Costco's jar is huge! For $8 or something too. Great value!

This makes me happy!!! Thank you again for the info <3


----------



## Vankiwi

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Costco's jar is huge! For $8 or something too. Great value!
> 
> This makes me happy!!! Thank you again for the info <3Click to expand...

No problem! I love Costco!


----------



## 808malia

I also take rainbow light, they are all natural made with plant based vitamins and proteins. I get them from amazon for about $20 for a 3-4 months supply. They work great, I have been taking them for 2 years now.

So, my GP called and my numbers have gone down to 27,000 and they didn't see any growth. So he wanted me to go in for a D&C tomorrow! I said I wanted to wait another week or so to see if I can do it naturally... I am not a fan of the D&C idea, seems too invasive... If my baby hasn't grown since about 6.5weeks then I should be able to do this at home, hopefully? Any advice from you awesome ladies?:shrug:


----------



## Vankiwi

My very first pregnancy I miscarried at home at 6w3d. It was pretty painful at times but it was OK. I'm sorry you're going through this!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Van - me too! I have to make a run there next week.

808 - I was in the same boat as you in December. I asked my doctor to give my body a week and see if it would release everything naturally. Sadly, it did not and I had the D&C. Prior to bringing me into the OR my OB did an U/S since I hadn't bled or cramped since. When he checked, everything was starting to disconnect and he told me if I had waited, I may have hemorrhaged. The D&C went well. This was just my experience. I'm so sorry you're going through this. If you ever need to talk, please send me a message &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Vankiwi

Do they not offer you misoprostal?


----------



## mrs.green2015

808- it's such a personal choice. But when I had my mc I started to bleed naturally and then my cervix closed and I had to either do the medication (that van asked about) or d&c. I did the medication and I never will again. It wasn't painful and I only bleed for about 10 days but it was so hard on me emotionally more so than the d&c because I witnessed the whole sac come out. It broke my heart and I'll never unsee that. I know that's a terrible story but I thought you should hear my experience to be prepared. Again I'm so incredibly sorry for what you're going through.


----------



## 808malia

They haven't... Maybe I'll ask?


----------



## AliJo

Malia - I'm so sorry. I have no advice. Just do what you feel is the best. 

I really need to get a membership to Costco but I don't think I would make it over there enough. Almost a hour drive for us.

Appointment Thursday! I'm 11 weeks today! I have an app that shows the size of LOs hand compared to a newborns. I love it. Posts updates everyday as well.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm sorry malia, I have no experience so I don't have any advise.


----------



## chitown28

Malia - I am so very sorry. Back in November I had a natural m/c. They had only seen a gestational sac and a yolk sac, but no baby had developed. The actual miscarriage was thankfully quick and only lasted a couple of hours, but similar to Mrs Green, it was extremely emotionally traumatizing seeing the sac that I passed and other types of tissue. I bled and passed other types of tissue/clots over the next 7 days, and it was so so hard. 

I agree with AliJo though that you should do what you feel is best for YOU. Big hugs being sent your way.


----------



## 808malia

I guess I just need some time to think about it and weigh my pros and cons. Ugh, such a hard decision...:dohh:


----------



## Vankiwi

Yes the benefit of the d&c is that it's over and done with and you don't have to witness the "stuff". With either the natural or misoprostal you do see stuff....


----------



## mrs.green2015

808- I think that's the best idea. Take some time to think and decide what is best for you. So many hugs sent your way.


----------



## Thorpedo11

808malia - I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Angel5000 said:


> Thorpedo - I'm in Waahington state, near Seattle. You?
> 
> That's a horrible thing for your mom to do. Rant away! I completely understand your feelings, my mom did the same thing to me. She told my aunt, the one who the family jokes that if you need some news spread to the extended family to tell her and everyone will know in a day or two. And she's clearly told a couple their people because she was talking freely about it in front of a friend of hers who came with her to my graduation :growlmad:

I'm in Southern California. 

As far as my mom goes I haven't talked to her since. I just realized I can't trust her with secrets. My MIL on the other hand I trust completely. She's actually my doula and was my doula when my DD was born. I told her right away since she would have to change travel plans at the end of the year and not travel out of state.


----------



## greats

808, I'm sorry to read your news. My 1st miscarriage was at 6 weeks and was the most painful... I had full blown contractions that lasted 2 hours... my contractions weren't even that painful during childbirth! My 2nd miscarriage didn't hurt at all, it just felt like a normal period.

Chitown, do you live in Chicago? I'm in Elk Grove Village!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

808 - definitely take the time to think it over and discuss with DH. Choose whatever option is best for you. Big hugs


----------



## vrogers

808, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this! I don't have any advice as my early mc happened naturally and was more like a period (was only 4-5 weeks). I think it's completely reasonable to take the week to think about what's best for you. Take care of yourself and again I am so sorry.


----------



## Literati_Love

808- I am so very sorry for your loss and wish you the very best in the future. I agree it would be good to take some time and consider your options. 
I miscarried naturally at 6ish weeks and although it was an absolutely horrible experience, I liked that it was in the privacy of my own home and it was not overly physically painful for me (but I didn't need a d&c - my body chose for me). I hope you have a fast recovery and are able to take some time to heal emotionally, whatever option you choose. :hugs: We will miss you on here!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm so sorry malia. Tough decision! Good luck xx


----------



## slammerkin

So very sorry for your loss Malia! :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

So sorry Malia. I can't offer any advice but I'm sure you will make the right decision for you xx


----------



## chitown28

greats said:


> 808, I'm sorry to read your news. My 1st miscarriage was at 6 weeks and was the most painful... I had full blown contractions that lasted 2 hours... my contractions weren't even that painful during childbirth! My 2nd miscarriage didn't hurt at all, it just felt like a normal period.
> 
> Chitown, do you live in Chicago? I'm in Elk Grove Village!

I do live in Chicago - we're so close! My doppler was at the post office in Elk Grove Village all day yesterday :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

In double digits- as far as weeks go. 
8 more days until my midwife appt. 
3 weeks 3 days until first tri is over. 
Somewhere in between there I'll have my first scan. 

How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## AliJo

I'm doing fantastic!! Appointment tomorrow that DH can go to since my aunt agreed to watch our son. Also.. 

I PASSED MY BOARDS!! :happydance:

I'm now a registered nurse! Well my license hasn't been issued, but I am as far as I care! It'll probably be issued withing a couple of weeks (says up to 6 weeks but it didn't take that long when I took my boards for LPN). Takes a little time since they have to send the information to the state board of nursing.

So relieved to be past that. I feel much more relaxed now.

Thor - Just want to say yay for week 10!! I'd hate waiting for my first scan that long! 

Malia - Just want to let you know you're still in my heart and I've been thinking about you! I hope you find comfort soon.


----------



## vrogers

Yay for 10 weeks Thorpedo and congrats on being a reg. nurse Ali, that's so exciting! 

2 weeks today until my next scan (I'll be almost 12 weeks, not sure what all my doctor will do). My sickness had stayed away for a week until last night, it was probably the worst yet, I thought I was dying while hugging the toilet. Today has been better other than a splitting headache. 

Hope everyone else is feeling good and any appointments/scans go well!


----------



## shobbs

Thinking of you malia. I had a mmc over a year ago, i didnt have betas etc but went for ny 12 week scan and baby stopped growing at 10 weeks. I choose to have a D&C as a hadnt bled at all and was an increased risk of infection. I have also had a number of natural miscarraige at 6weeks before and my personal opinion is i couldnt handle going through the natural process again. Personally when i natutlral mc it was a horrid experience both emotionally, physically. I opted for a D&C for my own personal reasons but eveeyone has different opinions


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thor - Congrats on double digi's! I feel like time is already flying. 

Ali - Huge congratulations!!!!! Are you going to start looking to work right away or after the baby is born?


----------



## froggyfrog

How exciting ali! Congrats! 
Thorpedo, yay for 10 weeks! You are 25% done!


----------



## chitown28

Yay Ali - congrats!!!

Congrats on double digits Thorpedo!

Vrogers and Thorpedo - Waiting for the 12 week scan is so hard, seems like it takes forever, right? I'm bored of waiting for mine! 

Good news is that my doppler arrived today! I cannot wait to use it - I even chose to work from home today since I could tell from USPS tracking that it was arriving today. Can't pick it up from the package room for another 2 hours...in virtual meetings until then. Really hoping I find the heartbeat so that I'm less anxious come my 12 week scan!


----------



## froggyfrog

Chitown, mine is in atlanta, I'm right outside of Atlanta, so it should be here by tomorrow!


----------



## chitown28

Yay froggy! Do let me know how it works for you. I'll post an update later on how I find it :)


----------



## chitown28

OMG OMG OMG I found the baby's heartbeat within like 2-3 minutes! Such a relief to hear it and know that baby is still hanging around. I'm so happy. Doppler was so easy to set up and use. I watched a bunch of youtube videos of others using it and they were extremely helpful.

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so jealous you got your already!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

That's awesome chi!

First time mommies...I was informed on one of my other boards that I frequent, I believe all states mandated that medical insurances now pay for a breast pump 100%. I looked it up on my health providers website and, it was there. Super excited about that!


----------



## froggyfrog

I heard the same thing ttc!! Super exciting!


----------



## danser55

I am already debating which breast pump to buy I've heard so many good things about the spectra S2 pump, even though it's newer in the US.

Any second time moms have any recommendations?


----------



## Vankiwi

I used the Ameda Purely Yours and it was great. 

Ali - congrats!

Chi - glad you found the hb! It's so reassuring!

I just had a scan - everything is fine in there! Amazing how much they grow in a couple of weeks. Looks like a little person now instead of a jellybean.


----------



## greats

This is by far my worst pregnancy ever... I feel like such garbage!!! Crampy, achy, headache every day, nausea is so bad not even zofran works! It took all the energy in me just to do one load of laundry. Anyone else pregnant with their 3rd or more?


----------



## greats

danser55 said:


> I am already debating which breast pump to buy I've heard so many good things about the spectra S2 pump, even though it's newer in the US.
> 
> Any second time moms have any recommendations?

I used the Medela pump in style Advanced whatever one since that's what my insurance covered... I wasn't a fan. The pump itself worked fine, but I could not figure out what size flanges to use for the life of me! I would constantly get clogged ducts. I ended up quitting exclusively pumping at 4 months because of it.


----------



## CazM 2011

greats said:


> This is by far my worst pregnancy ever... I feel like such garbage!!! Crampy, achy, headache every day, nausea is so bad not even zofran works! It took all the energy in me just to do one load of laundry. Anyone else pregnant with their 3rd or more?

I'm pregnant with number 4!! And every one has got worse for me &#128542; Xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Van - it shocked me as well!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Zofran doesn't work for me when I'm having a really bad nauseous day!


----------



## vrogers

Chi- yes the weeks waiting for the appt are dragging! It's so hard when we can't be reassured by feeling baby kicks yet. 

What kind of Doppler did you get? I can't remember if you said. Also, how far along are you now? I finally got my husband to agree to get a Doppler that's not too expensive, we should be getting one online Friday because of payday!


----------



## chitown28

I got the one froggy recommended - the sonoline b 3hz. I'd heard that one mentioned often and the reviews were really good, so I went for it. It was under $40 after tax and shipping from fetaldoppler.net.

I'm just over 10 weeks (10w1d) so was happily surprised when it worked! I hear it can range from as early as 9 weeks to 12 weeks.

So exciting that you're getting one! You'll have to keep us updated!!! Hopefully it provides you some reassurance in between scans!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Are the dopplers used transvaginal or on the stomach? Sorry, I'm so new to this all


----------



## Thorpedo11

The dopplers are used on the stomach. I second getting a sononline B doppler. It's the one I have and I found the HB around 8 weeks.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks for the Doppler reviews ladies. I'm planning to order one next weekend after my appointment. As long as it goes well I'll be ordering one.


----------



## AliJo

Thank you ladies! I'm already working as an LPN and will switch to RN once I can. Hoping I can find a way to take more time off once baby comes. I should be able to if I stay where I'm at. I don't want to work where I'm at forever, but finding a job that works with DH's schedule is near impossible as a nurse. I'll probably have to hold a clinical position for awhile if I want out. 

Glad you ladies are enjoying your dopplers. Making me kind of jealous, but I should really stay away from one!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you for the info chitown! So many ladies on here have recommended that one. I will most definitely update y'all as soon as I hear the hb! :)


----------



## Angel5000

Just checking in. I've been so busy. Last week of school is so stressful, and I'm doing SO MUCH WORK. I can't wait until it's over. I'm so tired of s tudents asking me what they can do to raise their grade. I really want to say "build a time machine, go back to the beginning of the semester, and care about doing your work BACK THEN instead of waiting until the last week of school" :dohh: 

In baby news: I'm at 10w! Double digits! My scan this week was amazing. Baby kept reaching for the umbilical cord trying to play with it and was kicking feet and moving around. <3 My Sonaline B 3hz came in today. I couldn't find baby <3 beat today when I tried but I'm going to try every few days, I think it'll just take some time to figure out what and where I'm looking. I keep finding MINE just fine, and the maternal artery thing is nice nad loud, but I think baby was not being very cooperative today. 




808malia said:


> I also take rainbow light, they are all natural made with plant based vitamins and proteins. I get them from amazon for about $20 for a 3-4 months supply. They work great, I have been taking them for 2 years now.
> 
> So, my GP called and my numbers have gone down to 27,000 and they didn't see any growth. So he wanted me to go in for a D&C tomorrow! I said I wanted to wait another week or so to see if I can do it naturally... I am not a fan of the D&C idea, seems too invasive... If my baby hasn't grown since about 6.5weeks then I should be able to do this at home, hopefully? Any advice from you awesome ladies?:shrug:

:hugs: I'm so sorry. At this point it is really up to you as to whathever is the best option for you physically and emotionally. A few things to consider: D&C would mean you don't have to worry about some risks like hemorrhage etc, or not everything coming out (a friend of mine had that problem and it led ot later difficulties getting pregnant). I agree that D&C sounds so invasive, and it would be so nice to be able to be in the privacy of your own home, but also you will have to deal with (and witness) everything coming out, including the sac. :( I personally have not been in this situation but have friends who have, and all have said they would choose D&C over the emotional turmoil of going through that (plus not knowing when it could happen so you could be at work etc). 

:hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I think I may look into purchasing one! I'll talk it over with FH.


----------



## danser55

greats said:


> danser55 said:
> 
> 
> I am already debating which breast pump to buy I've heard so many good things about the spectra S2 pump, even though it's newer in the US.
> 
> Any second time moms have any recommendations?
> 
> I used the Medela pump in style Advanced whatever one since that's what my insurance covered... I wasn't a fan. The pump itself worked fine, but I could not figure out what size flanges to use for the life of me! I would constantly get clogged ducts. I ended up quitting exclusively pumping at 4 months because of it.Click to expand...

wow that sucks. The other pump I was looking into was the medela PISA. Good to know.


----------



## danser55

I'm still debating on the whole Doppler thing. I worry if I don't find it I will freak out or that I will find one baby's heartbeat and not the other. I think it may cause too much stress. So far things have been ok no spotting or any concerns and sometimes it's easier to assume things are fine.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Danser- I'm back and forth for that exact reason. I'm worried I'll freak myself out too much too. 


Nausea has fully kicked in again. It goes away for a little bit the. Comes back extra hard.


----------



## Vankiwi

I hear you on the nausea ladies - I thought it was lessening but is back today with a vengeance!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Nausea for me only comes when I need to eat which is once an hr. Luckily the rest of time my morning sickness is gone. 

Anyone else having a hard time drinking enough water?


----------



## shobbs

Evening ladies well what can i say ms my arse. I thought it got better at this point at 11 weeks :( 

Well im currently led in bed (7,00pm) waiting to go to bed with my babies. I literally came home from work had a nap, had some food, bath and now in bed i think mr exhaustion is my new best friend.

With regards to dopplers i have had a hibebe one for years but last pregnancy i couldnt find a heartbeat and unfortunately baby had grow its wings. I found my twins at about 9 weeks and this pregnancy about 9 and a half weeks, however i hadnt been able to find it for a couple of days and started to get really down that tonorrow morning i was going to take a trip to the epau but decided to give it one go and there was the little bean in a completely different place at 165bmp 

They are so great for reassurance but terrible for anxiety. Im temoting to box mine away ive wabted to cry for the last few days with worry

I have my 12 week scan on wednesday the first time i get to see little one and ive just had my letter through the post to see my consultant the following day due to my previous loses and complications with premature labour :/


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Temp - thankfully my MS is similar. I only get nauseated when I'm hungry. Other than that, I've been ok. 

I'm sorry for all that are suffering, I hope it subsides soon <3


----------



## Literati_Love

I am the same for only getting nauseous when I'm hungry, but then again - I'm hungry ALL the time! It also comes and goes though. Today I'm feeling a lot better than I have been, but I know this has happened before and it comes back worse a day or two later. The exhaustion has also hit here and I spent all of Monday evening in bed, and yesterday I had a nice long afternoon nap. I'm finding it hard to keep up with my toddler's energy level! 

Shobbs- I totally understand why you might consider boxing yours up and that it's causing more anxiety than good! I think I am avoiding getting a Doppler for that reason. Good luck at your scan!


----------



## danser55

I've almost puked twice today, second trimester can't come soon enough.


----------



## 808malia

Angel5000 said:


> Just checking in. I've been so busy. Last week of school is so stressful, and I'm doing SO MUCH WORK. I can't wait until it's over. I'm so tired of s tudents asking me what they can do to raise their grade. I really want to say "build a time machine, go back to the beginning of the semester, and care about doing your work BACK THEN instead of waiting until the last week of school" :dohh:
> 
> In baby news: I'm at 10w! Double digits! My scan this week was amazing. Baby kept reaching for the umbilical cord trying to play with it and was kicking feet and moving around. <3 My Sonaline B 3hz came in today. I couldn't find baby <3 beat today when I tried but I'm going to try every few days, I think it'll just take some time to figure out what and where I'm looking. I keep finding MINE just fine, and the maternal artery thing is nice nad loud, but I think baby was not being very cooperative today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> I also take rainbow light, they are all natural made with plant based vitamins and proteins. I get them from amazon for about $20 for a 3-4 months supply. They work great, I have been taking them for 2 years now.
> 
> So, my GP called and my numbers have gone down to 27,000 and they didn't see any growth. So he wanted me to go in for a D&C tomorrow! I said I wanted to wait another week or so to see if I can do it naturally... I am not a fan of the D&C idea, seems too invasive... If my baby hasn't grown since about 6.5weeks then I should be able to do this at home, hopefully? Any advice from you awesome ladies?:shrug:
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry. At this point it is really up to you as to whathever is the best option for you physically and emotionally. A few things to consider: D&C would mean you don't have to worry about some risks like hemorrhage etc, or not everything coming out (a friend of mine had that problem and it led ot later difficulties getting pregnant). I agree that D&C sounds so invasive, and it would be so nice to be able to be in the privacy of your own home, but also you will have to deal with (and witness) everything coming out, including the sac. :( I personally have not been in this situation but have friends who have, and all have said they would choose D&C over the emotional turmoil of going through that (plus not knowing when it could happen so you could be at work etc).
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ya, I think I have decided that if it doesn't happen by Monday (my next blood draw) and I don't think it will, that I am going to schedule the d&c... Just want to get it over with already. Thanks for your support, glad your scans are going good and baby is doing fine.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm also having a hard time getting enough water. At first I was getting tons beause I was so thirsty (was drinking 120+ oz) but nwo the thirst has died down I'm not getting enough. Going to start using a tracker on my phone I think.


----------



## froggyfrog

I got my doppler in today. I can't seem to fund baby boy yet. But I'm only 8 weeks. I'll keep trying over the weekend. All I hear is my own


----------



## Vankiwi

8 weeks is still really early to find it froggy so try not to worry!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm not worried. I know it's early. I'm just impatient lol. I get to see him again on Tuesday!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I was like you and got nauseous when I was hungry, but was hungry all the time. I think that part has subsided. I still feel generally ill and it's exhausting. I can't shake feeling like total crap unless I lay down for awhile. Which is really hard to do most of the time since I have a toddler to watch. He always demands I come be near him so I can watch what he's doing. 

As for those having a hard time getting water. I'm kind of at that point. I get full too easily. I'm still thirsty all the time, though. I'll have like three different drinks and DH just shakes his head at me. I get like lemonade or something, but I can't seem to drink anything with flavor very easily. It always sounds good till I drink it. 

My appointment went really well! LO is all snug in there with a wonderful heart rate! Still haven't got to see any movement. Seems to be relaxing every time I get a peak! Next Wednesday I have another appointment early in the morning and we have another ultrasound for some measurements. They'll be using the good US machine so I expect to have some good clear shots! Doctor also said the tech will take a guess at the gender. I'm excited about that! I know it won't be 100% so I won't settle on it, but I'm still excited. 

Did the glucose test. They won't call unless the results aren't good. I believe I can view it online. I just need to find my login information. 

I'll probably be telling my dad and my stepmom this weekend. I've got to get DH's Father's Day gift together too.

Not much else going on. Just want this crappy feeling I get everyday to go away. It hit me hard at work on Tuesday. My heart rate went up and the heat didn't help. I didn't think I was going to make it through my med pass. Now just to wait for my next appointment and when it comes I'll be in my last week of the first tri!! :happydance:

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## tweetybird818

That sounds great Ali! What are you thinking for the fathers day gift?

I had my first appt with my ob today. Went well, he did a quick US to check on bub. Was absolutely lovely seeing a real little human in there!! Bub was totally chilled with one arm behind his head and the other waving at us. Measuring spot of for dates and had a great hb too. 

I jinxed myself though. Was telling ob all about how i feel great now.. hinestly by the time we drove home from that appt i felt like death. Headache and nausea
Blah

But 12 weeks tomorrow do i hope the ends in sight. Also have my 12 week NT scan wednesday.


----------



## Anababe

Hi everyone

Ive finally got my laptop back from being repaired. ive not hardly been able to get on without it, I really struggle on my phone :dohh:

Ive tried to catch up best I can!

Congrats MrsGreen on twins.. what a wonderful surprise!

Glad all have had good scans and got to hear heartbeats.

Midwife here doesnt listen to heartbeat til 16 weeks so we have a bit to wait yet.

I have had an early scan, was having some pains earlier in the week so went to get checked out, was lovely to see baby, he/she seems happy and active. But I do have a bleed behind the baby, was a bit scary at first when she mentioned it as ive never had an SCH before but she said not to worry too much and hopefully the bleed will be reabsorbed into my body. They put me 4 days behind where I thought I was but im sticking with my due date for now as it may change again at my offical dating scan which is on the 5th July.

Morning sickness is pretty bad at min, im sick most mornings and its really just mainly constant nausea on and off all day then, ive go tablets but only take when i feel i really need to.

Hope everyone is doing ok.. looking forward to catching up more often now!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ali - sounds like an amazing appt!!! Glad you got to see he/she move, I cried when I was able to see that on Monday.

Ana - Sorry to hear about the bleed but, hopefully it passes quickly. Why does your midwife wait so long to listen for a HB? Any guesses from you on gender? My doctor told me Monday with that HB he would put all his money on girl. I was in shock lol.


----------



## Anababe

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Ali - sounds like an amazing appt!!! Glad you got to see he/she move, I cried when I was able to see that on Monday.
> 
> Ana - Sorry to hear about the bleed but, hopefully it passes quickly. Why does your midwife wait so long to listen for a HB? Any guesses from you on gender? My doctor told me Monday with that HB he would put all his money on girl. I was in shock lol.

They just like to wait till second appt I think and next one now after my scan is my 16 week appt. Oh I've no idea on gender yet! We would love a girl but after 3 boys I've pretty much convinced myself it will be another boy lol


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Oh ok! You never know!! Maybe this will be your little girl <3 FX


----------



## AliJo

TTC - I haven't got to see baby move yet. She/He has just been chilling both times. I hope to next Wednesday. 

I'm going to make a frame with a picture of DS and his handprint and footprint. I would like to do something around LO but I'm not sure.

Any plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ali - I'm sure you will!

Nothing crazy happening this weekend. Taking my dad out to lunch on Sunday, that's all.


----------



## Thorpedo11

I'm taking my little one out to go see finding dory since my DH works today and tomorrow. Sunday will be our lazy day. One week from today is my first midwife appt. I'm excited. Then hopefully with in a week of that we will see our little bean.


----------



## Anababe

Not much planned for this weekend for us. If this morning sickness gives me a break for an afternoon probably take kids out on Sunday for Fathers day.

It's only 7:30pm and I'm so tired think I'll be asleep early tonight! :sleep:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Nothing going on this weekend here. Dealing with running errands and hoping we can celebrate Father's Day even though it's our first.


----------



## AliJo

We plan to go spend some time with my dad. I was going to tell them this weekend, but the way I was going to do it got spoiled since my stepmother is a snoop and looked up my name to see if I was registered as a nurse. I think I'm going to wait a week or so. I want to just tell them and there will be other people around. 

I might still. Just depends. My father doesn't know I passed my boards so I could do it to him.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm enjoying the only weekend dh and I will have together until the end of July! I worked out that he had his first work trip two days after we got the positive blood test back and has been away for almost the entire time since. That was before I was 5 weeks and now I'm 10. I'll be leaving in a week to go home for four weeks, so basically, the whole of the first trimester, we'll be apart :-( We're going for a scan on Thursday, so that dh can see the baby for the first time (aside from photos) and I'll have my 13 week tests done at home with my mum. Going to he crazy for another month to come!


----------



## greats

Hope you all are doing fantastic today. I run an in home daycare and 2 siblings were supposed to come over today but dd#1 was throwing up all yesterday so it's just me and the girls home now. We have a father's day bbq at my in laws later this afternoon and tomorrow we're taking the girls to the carnival in town.

Anyone else super constipated? I just had 2 glasses of water, a mug of hot green tea, took 2 colace stool softeners, threw everything up, then used an enema as a last resort. I feel like such garbage!

I won't be on much this weekend so I hope everyone enjoys themselves!


----------



## Angel5000

We don't have any Fathers day plans, really. DH doesn't have a father, and I've pretty much disowned mine, so nothing there and this is our first LO. I'm going to buy DH a fathers day card though I think. :) We are going with my sister and her kids to see Finding Dory though. They are military and on base they have incredibly cheap movie options, and usually less people. So we are going there. :) 

I still can't find my LO with my doppler (I'm 10w+4), but I'm not worried. I just figure I'm doing something wrong. lol. Plus i got the 3mhz because from whatI Read that's better for continuing after 12w but prior to 12w it's harder to pick up so I am not going to stress. Since I still get weekly U/S until 13w I will get to see LO on Tuesday. Right now my doppler is just practicing for when I quit getting my appointments weekly and will want to check myself. lol. 


As for symptoms: most of mine are minimal now. I do jinx myself though, every time i tell the dr I feel good then I'm sick for the next 2 days! Sore boobs still, and nausea is off and on but very bearable. The constipation and bloating are the worst but I drink a cup of coffee still daily (switched to decaf now that I'm on summer break), and that plus Chia Seeds in my yogurt is helping a lot.


----------



## Vankiwi

Angel so funny you say that, on Wednesday the doctor asked how I was feeling and I told him I'd been nauseous but it was getting better. The next day was probably the worst day yet!


----------



## Angel5000

Vankiwi - that's been me EVERY WEEK! I go in every Tuesday and every Tuesday I've felt pretty good, and I say that, and then Wed and Thurs are HORRIBLE. But by the weekend I'm fine again so by the time Tuesday comes I'm like "yeah I'm feeling great...." LoL! I told DH I blame my students, by Wednesday I'm just so tired of them that it must be manifesting as MS.  

I'm really hoping to move into 2nd tri and not feel sick at all anymore. Or tired. That's what I want to go away is the exhaustion!


----------



## Vankiwi

With my daughter it started easing off at 12 weeks and was gone by 14, so I'm hoping I'm on the home stretch!

I told my family yesterday. Made it feel a bit more real!


----------



## danser55

Ugh I feel so awful today I really just want to cry. I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Anababe

Hiya girls

Danser- Sorry you not having a good day. These first weeks are so hard aren't they :-(

I'm having an awful day aswel today.. apart from feeding the kids I literally haven't been out of bed all day I can't shake this nausea and I didn't sleep well so I'm exhausted. Hoping for a better day tomorrow!


----------



## Vankiwi

Anababe - your youngest two are 6 days apart? How did that work?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've noticed my MS picks up when I'm tired. The better I sleep the better I feel, with some waves of nausea built in lol


----------



## shobbs

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/20160618_203121_edit_1466279256399.jpg

Just thouggt id start by sharing my 11 week baby bloat bump :) i know its my third and i have always shown quickly with each pregnancy but this is rediculous. Also today i am so out of breath i thkught i would have a panic attack earlier. This time around my bloat bump is so high. Ive carried low with every pregnancy, consideeing little bean is still so very small and very low in my pelvic im suprised im struggling so much. Im petrified its twins again but we will find out for sure on wednesday


----------



## Anababe

Vankiwi said:


> Anababe - your youngest two are 6 days apart? How did that work?!


Haha no that wouldn't work would it!!! Typing error second was 2009.. baby brain and all that :dohh::haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Shobbs - love the baby bump pic! So cute! 

Ana - sorry you're feeling so worn out and crappy today! I don't manage to do much of anything these Days.

Mrs green - I've noticed how much sleep I've had makes a big difference as well!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ana that makes more sense :haha:


----------



## WDWJess

Nausea and fatigue have picked up again for me this week just when I've been telling everyone I've felt much better this pregnancy compared to the other 2!

Afternoons are the worst, I'm having to just lay down on the sofa and put the tv on for the kids, I just have no energy to play with them what so ever :nope:

Today has been hard, we've had both sets of parents over for Father's Day BBQ. Now in bed having tidied up and got the kids in bed but my youngest is hyped up and is chattering away to herself in her cot. Dare to go to sleep til I know she has gone coz I'll feel worse if she wakes me up crying and Daddy will stand no chance trying to settle her.

Haven't bothered with a Doppler before as thought I'd get too anxious but I have to say I'm very tempted now. Haven't even got a date through yet for 1st scan, getting very impatient!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! It has been an inappropriate amount of time since I last checked in and i'm so sorry! it has been crazy busy on my end and i've barely been on bnb for the last month. I just read through the last 40 pages (WOW! love how active the thread has been!!) and updated the front page. please let me know if i've missed anyone

welcome and congratulations to the new ladies!!

mrs green- how exciting about twins! congratulations! i love that we have two sets in this group!

malia- :hugs::hugs: i am so so sorry hun. thinking and praying for you during this time that your heart can begin to heal and you have your forever baby soon

I can't reply to everything, but to the gals who shared their stories about family members spilling secrets to others...i was so angry for you reading them! i can't imagine ever taking away someone else's right to reveal their news. 

I am so happy for all those that have been seeing their little beans in ultrasounds and hearing heartbeats on dopplers and at the doctor! 

AFM, we went in for our first appointment 2 weeks ago. My doctor opted to do an in office U/S rather than try to find the hb with the doppler and we got to see (but not hear) it flickering away!! melted my heart and almost instantly all my anxiety i had been feeling for weeks before was gone. there is only ONE bean (twins run heavily on my side so it was a concern). nausea has been kicking my rear end. in the last few days it hasn't been as bad so i'm hoping i am through the worst of it and can start feeling better. with DS, it started easing in the 10th week and was gone by 11 weeks so i am very hopeful it's nearly gone this time too!!

So i've been sitting here reading for a fair bit of time and for about 10 seconds or so I felt my LO moving around for the first time!!! It nearly shocked me with only being 11 weeks (tomorrow) but I feel pretty confident it was baby. With DS, I started feeling early movements right at 14 weeks in the same situation (laying still for a long period of time and then briefly feeling light flutters). If i hadn't been pregnant before, I never would have noticed the movement for what it was. It makes every ounce of nausea I have had for the last 6 weeks worth it. I have been struggling to bond with this baby like i did with DS. But right now my heart feels so full of love for my little bean and i know that they will fit into our lives and hearts perfectly <3


----------



## Literati_Love

WDW - I am getting super impatient for an ultrasound too! I haven't even had a prenatal appointment yet and don't know when I'll be able to get in for an ultrasound once she sees me! Argh! 

Sorry fatigue and MS are hitting you so hard now! On my days off I've definitely used the TV as a crutch with my dad so I can lie down and do nothing in the afternoons. It's so hard! I feel down about not having energy to do anything.


----------



## Anababe

Shobbs- lovely bump pic 

WDW - Sorry your feeling so bad at the min. I've been the same with the children if my OH has been out, just put TV on and lie down.

Kksy - I'm 11+2 (By my dates doc put me back a couple days at early scan but still going off my dates for now) and I swear I have felt the odd movement just a little flutter here and there. But 14 weeks is earliest I felt with one of my others so not totally convinced just yet! Nice to think it could be baby though this early.

I'm not bad today. Last two days have been horrendous I was so ill all day. Just hate the feeling of nausea fine if I actually am sick but to just feel nausea constantly through the day and night is awful. Feeling bit better today just so tired.

Got my 12week scan on 5th July I'll be 13+3. Can't wait it's going super slow at the min!


----------



## kksy9b

WDW- sorry the nausea and fatigue have been so hard on you :( I've had several days where the TV has been on too because I just didn't have the ability to get up and play.

Anababe- I've felt a couple flutters in the last week but thought it was way too early and figures it was gas. Last night was unmistakable though. This is my last baby so I am really happy to feel movements super early! I'm sorry the nausea has been so bad for you :hugs: :hugs: mine has always been the same- never actually sick but on the edge. Praying it goes away soon for you as you get closer to second tri. Your scan will be here before you know it!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well. Nothing new to report here, still tired and I get nauseated if I don't eat. I have a few appointments coming up in July, one is for the screening and the other is just a normal checkup. I feel like even though I'm on the plus side, my belly is sticking out more and it might become more noticeable. Still haven't told my parents, not sure why I'm so hesitant. I think it's because I'm not married yet and I think they always wanted me to be married first. It also hasn't helped that they've both been working a lot as have I so, I haven't been able to sit down and talk to them. FX I can do that this week.


----------



## kksy9b

TTC- there is definitely no pressure to tell them if you aren't ready. Hopefully they won't be judegemental and instead just supportive. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? I feel like once you're out of high school, most parents won't really care about married or not and instead just be excited.


----------



## danser55

I can't believe it's Monday again. This is the first week since 5 weeks that I don't have a doctor's appointment and am not seeing the babies. On Monday is the 12 week scan and I get the blood work done for the NIPT.

My sister gave me 8 bags of baby clothes, bib and blankets, yesterday. I just have to hope now that one of these babies is a girl. The nausea has been so bad the past week. It's not fair I hope it gets better as I get closer to 2nd trimester. I think I have a legit bump now it's consistently bigger and even noticeable in my maternity shirts. oy...


----------



## Anababe

Danser - Sorry your feeling so ill. It seems to be getting a few of us quite bad this last couple week. Fingers crossed it passes soon!

TTC - Hope you manage to find time to speak to your parents. Try not to worry about it, hopefully they will be happy and supportive rather than think too much about you not being married.

I also have a little bump now. People who know me and haven't seen me for a while are shocked I'm showing so soon. But I expected an early bump being my 5th. I'll be glad when it's a bit more bump like and firmer than the 'is she pregnant or fat' stage :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

kksy9b said:


> TTC- there is definitely no pressure to tell them if you aren't ready. Hopefully they won't be judegemental and instead just supportive. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? I feel like once you're out of high school, most parents won't really care about married or not and instead just be excited.

I'm 32, 33 in August. I know it sounds silly and that I'm overreacting. I don't live at home, I'm engaged, I'm just still scared lol. It's the damn Catholic guilt in me! 

Thank you ladies for the support <3


----------



## kksy9b

TTC- lol. My husband grew up catholic so I understand the guilt aspect. I'm sure your parents will be thrilled :hugs:

Danser- FX one is a girl!! I Dont remember - are they fraternal or identical? Sorry about the nausea :( I hope it eases for you soon :flower:

Anababe- I totally have a bump as well but in the "pregnant or fat stage. With DS, I didn't show at all until 23/24 weeks (though I was 50 lbs heavier too). I'm trying to just wear maternity clothes because its more obvious lol


----------



## Angel5000

Morning everyone. I've been a poor poster lately. Just been so busy! 

I'm also getting some bump going on. I blame bloat but I'm def much larger than before, 2 sizes larger actually, but have only gained 3-4 lbs. :/ What a pain! 

We went to a bunch of garage sales yesterday. It's probably too early to pick up baby stuff but garage sales are a summer thing so we decided we might as well. I found a baby play mat, and two wall pictures that match our theme, a bag of 30 bibs in good condition, and a couple stuffed animals that also match our theme (jungle theme). All in all spent about $15 on all that. 

My mom bought a high chair at a garage sale too. I told her it was way early for a high chair but ..... couldn't stop her. lol


----------



## chitown28

Love the bump pic Shobbs. Glad everyone here is doing so well and love to hear that everyone is getting little bumps, eeee!! :)

KK -I'm also totally in the "pregnant or fat" stage. Can't wait until it's the pregnant part of that stage, haha.

I had NIPT today - they take 2 vials of blood and try to bill through your insurance. They told me that even if insurance doesn't fully cover it, the most you'll pay is $200 (gulp). Not really sure how that works that you only have to pay $200 if insurance doesn't cover... Anyways they say expect results by phone call in about 10 days. So I should know the gender by next week!! Hopefully the results come back negative - I'll be anxious until then!


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow! So many of you are showing quite early! I unfortunately LOOK like I'm showing but it's really just an insane amount of bloat! It's annoying because it's very difficult to hide even with Flowy tops! 

Chi- I hope the results are good! It will be exciting to find out the gender early! 

Danser - nice of your sister to give you so much stuff!


----------



## froggyfrog

Literati, I have the same thing going on! My stomach is so bloated!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm chalking mine up to bloat. Although, from the time of my first appt to my second one, I lost 7lbs. lol


----------



## danser55

Literati I believe it's a bump now and not bloat but I wouldn't be surprised if it was still a lot of bloat. I'm tiny so it shows so much more. 

I was hoping to hide this for another month at least at work but we will see.


----------



## froggyfrog

I just heard the baby on my doppler! It was only for a couple of minutes then he disappeared, but I actually heard him!


----------



## Angel5000

Chi - thasnwhat they told me too, that the most we'd pay out of pocket was a couple hundred. Thats still a lot for us. My insurance says they'll only cover it with a pre authorization. The only test they'll do without one is Quad screening. Which isn2nd tri and doesn't tell us gender :( I think we'll have to wait until gender scan to find out. 

Froggy - that's awesome!! I've yet to find mine but I'm only trying every other day right now. I don't want to get too frustrated ;)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Froggy - yay!!! That's amazing


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser- well I hope you can hide it for a while longer! 

Froggy- oh wow, so exciting! So happy you were able to hear the HB! 

Angel - hope you can find the HB on the Doppler soon! Also, don't worry!


----------



## Literati_Love

Oops! Double post!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm going to try again tonight to find HB on doppler. If not, I'll wait another few days. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats Froggy!!


----------



## tweetybird818

So much to catch up on.

I too have the bloat-that-looks-like-6-months-pregnant going on.

I'm pretty excited, have the NT scan booked for tomorrow &#128513;

When does everyone have their's booked?


----------



## slammerkin

I have a totally obvious belly (can still hide it a little bit depending on what I'm wearing) and I was like this with my first too. I'm small and have a short torso, and my stomach is the only place I gain weight even when not pregnant, so the 6ish lbs I've gained have all gone there, plus bloat. So yeah. Blah. I still can't even feel my uterus, so I know it's not really the baby showing, but the belly is out there!

I have an appt this thurs. Not 100% sure what we'll be doing during the appt. Not sure if I'll have an internal exam or what. Hoping they'll try to find the heartbeat with doppler, but I don't even know. NT scan is not scheduled yet, but will be during the 12th week, so I should be scheduling that after this week's appt.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

My genetic scan (not sure if this is the NT or not) is scheduled for the 13th.

Double digits for me today!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

As of now we're not doing an NT scan. I want to talk to my doctor more first but from what I've been reading they're not very reliable and I've read too many horror stories of moms being told something is wrong then it turns out nothing is!


----------



## danser55

Yay congrats Froggy!

Tweety My NT scan is on Monday, only 5 more days. I am so nervous I just want it to get here already.


----------



## greats

I still need to call to schedule my NT scan... my office no longer does them so I have to go to a specialty hospital 30 mins away to get it done.


----------



## newbie2013

I've got a referral from my doc here for my doc at home. I've got an appointment booked for the 1st, but that's just with my gp so I'm sure I'll have to get a referral for the actual scan and blood test. My doc here cautioned me that in Australia, they tend to err on the side of caution with their stats and I should wait until I get back to him with the ultrasound results for reassurance if the percentages given are scary. 

I'm looking forward to seeing the lo again on Thursday... first time for dh to see the ultrasound  he's excited.


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Froggy!

My scan is booked for 5th July but I'm having some pains and spotting at min and with them finding the bleed around baby at 9weeks they have brought the scan forward to this Thursday afternoon. Have loads of really strong cramps today and keep getting really dizzy.. think that's because I'm so hot all the time though. Just keep getting terrible hot flashes. Trying not to be overly worried and didnt want to waste their time and rush down to epau to be checked today but be nice to see everything is ok this week rather than waiting and getting more concerned. 

On the plus side though sickness has been manageable today.. was sick this morning at 6:20am and nauseous on and off til lunch time but not been too bad at all which has been nice. 

Been on my feet all day so going to relax now with the kids for a couple hours before its time for their bath and bed &#9786;


----------



## shobbs

12 week nt scan tomorrow at 6.00pm GBT im so nervous.... hoping that all is ok and to see my littke bean


----------



## shobbs

tweetybird818 said:


> So much to catch up on.
> 
> I too have the bloat-that-looks-like-6-months-pregnant going on.
> 
> I'm pretty excited, have the NT scan booked for tomorrow &#128513;
> 
> When does everyone have their's booked?

I have mine tomorrow evening, so nervous/excited will be first scan :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

I'm waiting to see my midwife for the first time this Friday. :) After that appointment I will be scheduling our NT scan and blood draw. We're hoping that with the blood draw we will be able to find out this little ones gender.


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is my guy! He was kicking his legs today it was so cute. The second picture is 3d. He is measuring a couple of days ahead. And his hb is 170. I'm so in love with him!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Froggy- beautiful pictures of your little guy!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy- congrats on such a great scan! So happy baby is doing so well! 

Mrs green - I am not planning on getting the NT scan done either because I don't want any unnecessary worry! But if my Dr refuses to book me a dating ultrasound, then DH and I agreed we will get the NT scan just so we can see baby and make sure all is ok.


----------



## danser55

Yay congrats Froggy, how cute!


----------



## chitown28

Congrats froggy - what a beautiful scan! Wishing luck to everyone with scans/appointments coming up!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Froggy - perfect scan! Glad lil guy is doing well.

GL to everyone that has upcoming scans and appointments!!


----------



## WantaBelly

froggyfrog said:


> View attachment 952738
> 
> 
> View attachment 952740
> 
> 
> Here is my guy! He was kicking his legs today it was so cute. The second picture is 3d. He is measuring a couple of days ahead. And his hb is 170. I'm so in love with him!

Were these abdominal scans?


----------



## froggyfrog

No transvaginal. I'm not sure how far along they will Do an abdominal. I'm still seeing my RE until 11 weeks I have one more ultrasound and the graduate to my OB.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think the point of getting abdominal scans is different doe everyone. I have a tilted uterus so you can't even see my uterus with an abdominal scan. I was told before I might not get one before 20 weeks because it's pretty severe, unless of course it corrects itself which it can do.


----------



## AliJo

My NT scan is tomorrow at 8am central time. I'm 12 weeks today so I'm in the last week of first tri! :happydance:

We agreed to do a NT scan just for the ultrasound. We most likely won't get another till 20 weeks. My brother and SIL got a positive screen and were nerve wrecked but it turned out fine. Happened to my SIL's sister as well. I read that only 1 out of 10 positives are true positives. I told myself I'll be okay and not worry too much if at all if it comes back positive and I'll stay in high hopes. 

Well I need some sleep. These 12 hour shifts kick my butt. Morning will come soon enough once I drift off to sleep.


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs green - that's interesting. I have a tilted uterus as well, but they had no problem doing an abdominal u/s at 9 1/2 weeks last pregnancy for me! I guess it's a good thing there's an option for transvaginal if needed. 

Ali - good luck with your scan tomorrow! I totally understand getting it just to get the u/s! Will be good to see baby!


----------



## tweetybird818

Yes my friend whos due around the same time had hers last week and it came back high risk so shes been a bit nervous. But i had mine today and all seemed to be well. Was so reassuring just seeing bub with a nice healthy hb.
 



Attached Files:







20160622_170237.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sunshine Star

Lovely scans girls! Congratulations :)


----------



## chitown28

tweetybird818 said:


> Yes my friend whos due around the same time had hers last week and it came back high risk so shes been a bit nervous. But i had mine today and all seemed to be well. Was so reassuring just seeing bub with a nice healthy hb.


Tweety - what a lovely scan! Congrats!


----------



## froggyfrog

You have a cutie there tweety! Beautiful scan!


----------



## danser55

Congrats on a great scan Tweety!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats on the great scans girls! I'm loving all the good news around here.

I had my screening scan yesterday. Everything is looking perfect! Low risk for everything and heart and placenta both functioning well. Heartrate is 173.

We also told Zoe today she's going to have a little SISTER!!!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Van, your having a girl! Congrats!


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks, I'm so excited, I cried when I found out :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm super excited to start seeing all of the gender announcements rolling in!


----------



## WDWJess

Lovely scans ladies. I've just found out the date of my scan today. 5th July! I'll be a day or 2 away from 14 weeks!!! Too impatient now it's really doing my head in. Hubby won't agree to spending money on a private scan though! Just wanna know if there is 1 or 2 and that they are doing ok!


----------



## Literati_Love

What a beautiful close-up, tweety! Congrats on a healthy scan. 

vankiwi- Yay! Congrats on having another girl! :)

WDW - that's a long time to wait yet! Hope you can hang in there.


----------



## froggyfrog

Does anyone have name ideas already? We have had his name picked out for years lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tweety- that's a beautiful scan pic! 

Van- yay congrats on a girl!!!

Froggy- we have one for sure girl name that we picked out years ago. Throughout the course of Ttc we've come up with a couple boys names which I really liked before but now thag DH thinks we're having two boys he keeps talking about them with their names, and I'm not a fan. Lol


----------



## Vankiwi

I have a big name list I've been working on for a couple of years!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh no Mrs green! Back to the drawing board! Maybe the names will grow on you, but you have plenty of time decide! Boys names are hard!


----------



## froggyfrog

We have been calling him by his name since we found out his gender. His name is Gage Matthew.


----------



## Angel5000

My 11w scan was good! I have a couple pics but seriously looks like an alien, so I'm not posting right now. :p lol!! Could see both hemispheres of hte brain (so odd!) and could see the heart beating away, it was in the 160s. Baby started to wake up just at the end of the scan and we saw baby stretch and roll over completely. <3 I'm in love. 


I have one more week with my RE and then I "graduate" to my OB too. My next OB appointment is July 6th, so I'll have an appointment the next two weeks. But I don't think my OB will do an U/S until gender scan around 20 weeks or so. 

We aren't doing early screening, mostly because insurance won't cover it. So I'm going to have to wait to find out gender for awhile.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Vankiwi said:


> Congrats on the great scans girls! I'm loving all the good news around here.
> 
> I had my screening scan yesterday. Everything is looking perfect! Low risk for everything and heart and placenta both functioning well. Heartrate is 173.
> 
> We also told Zoe today she's going to have a little SISTER!!!!!!

Congratulations on having another baby girl. :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

We have a name picked out for both boy or girl same first name since its unisex we've been calling this baby by their name. With my DD we went back and forth on names until I was like 27 weeks pregnant with her.


----------



## Vankiwi

We didn't find out DD was a girl until 22 weeks, had her name picked by about 24 or 25 weeks I think but didn't tell anyone. I guess we could start deciding soon this time! Eeeeeek. 

I have my list but haven't shared it with DH so who knows what he'll think!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I have flu like symptoms and am going to my appointment this afternoon rather than Friday. I'm hoping they do the scan still.


----------



## AliJo

My scan went great! Got to see LO move but no gender guesses. I forgot to ask but I think she tried. I was too absorbed looking at LO. I tried looking at the photos she gave me but no good clear shot of the nub.

Blood didn't get drawn because I need to repeat my 1 hour glucose test. When she told me she made it sound like it exceeded the value, but they didn't get it to lab in time. :dohh: I didn't find out till I got home when I called and asked what the number was. I go back tomorrow to get my blood drawn. Based on the measurement she took at the scan I believe we're good on that part.


----------



## AliJo

I'm glad everyone seems to be doing great! I'll catch up better when I can get on the computer.


----------



## shobbs

Just got out of scan. Literally want to cry after my mmc last oregnancy baby is absolutely perfect. Measuring at 12weeks 1 day so a little further along :) baby was jumping around, waving and playing with its feet. Im in absolute love. Pictures to follow the sonographer asked if i had completely gone off caffenine???? Which i completely have i used to love it now the smell even makes me gag


----------



## chitown28

I am so happy for each and every one of you. Reading about all the cute movements and scan stories made me tear up!


----------



## Literati_Love

I had my first prenatal appointment this morning and all was well. She gave me a requisition for an ultrasound, and I was actually able to get an appointment today! :o So wish me luck! My appointment is in an hour. Really hoping for good news.

Congrats to those who had more great scans today!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Yay I'm so happy reading about everyone's scans. I'm hoping that when I go in on Friday to see my midwife that I can also get a scan the same day.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Tweety - Awesome scan!!!

Van - Congrats on the girl!!!!

WDW - Hopefully the time passes quickly!

Froggy - We have a boy name picked out, no luck on girl names yet. Love you name choice btw.

mrs - Hope you feel better soon <3 

Angel - Glad everything went well today!

Ali - Glad to hear that the scan well well!

Shobbs - So happy to hear about your appt.!

Lit - GL! Can't wait to hear about the scan.


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Everyone has exciting news! So happy for you all.

We've got an appointment tomorrow and it will be the first time for dh to see the baby. I can't wait to see his reaction. He was just lying with his head in my lap and started talking to the baby - so cute!

We've got a girl's name sorted but can't find a boy's name at all. Hoping it is a girl!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So glad everyone is doing so well no went to my appointment and I have the flu :( but it's ok because my babies are absolutely perfect! Great heartbeats and measuring right on track. I can't believe they've grown so much in less than two weeks. AND I get to keep my appointment for Friday with my regular on for a scan!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs green - you're lucky you get so many scans! Sorry you're sick with the flu! That would be brutal. 

Thorpedo - I hope you are able to get in same day! 

AFM - the ultrasound went great! Baby is measuring exactly on track, with a heartbeat of 178 Bpm! Baby was wiggling and waving his/her little limbs around like crazy. I feel so much better now! :) Thanks for the support, all!


----------



## Vankiwi

Woohoo I'm loving all the healthy scans!

Sorry about the flu Mrs Green, it sucks not to be able to take anything!


----------



## shobbs

shobbs said:


> Just got out of scan. Literally want to cry after my mmc last oregnancy baby is absolutely perfect. Measuring at 12weeks 1 day so a little further along :) baby was jumping around, waving and playing with its feet. Im in absolute love. Pictures to follow the sonographer asked if i had completely gone off caffenine???? Which i completely have i used to love it now the smell even makes me gag

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/20160622_204647.jpg


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats on all the great scans ladies! I just have a regular appt today, no scan. 

So sorry to hear about the flu mrs.green, ugh! 

I had practically no nausea yesterday, so that was nice! Here's hoping that it's starting to taper off. Of course you also worry, lol. Really hoping they try to find a HB with doppler today. Appt at 3pm ET.


----------



## newbie2013

Lovely scans ladies.

Just over an hour until my appointment and the first time dh will be with me. Very excited!


----------



## AliJo

We all have such beautiful babies! Off to my glucose test.. again.. ugh. I'm not complaining about it too much I just hate the drink. I'm glad it was a mistake and not an abnormal reading. 

Name wise we have a couple of female names we like. Not too sure on male. We will probably do what we did with DS and wait to decide till he's born. With DS we had a couple picked out but DH thought of something completely different that never crossed our minds as soon as he saw him. So his name was born the second he was.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I still can't believe how much these babies grow in such little time. I'm excited to see how much my bubs has grown on the 13th! 

I have a regular appt with my OB on the 6th, may ask him to sneak an U/S in. 

Sorry about the flu mrs but, glad the babies are doing so well <3


----------



## Anababe

Wow everyone has such beautiful scans :D

I had a scan today because of the spotting they tried to do the NT screening at the same time but I'm a bit early so have to go back for that on 5th July but baby was fine.. the bleed that was behind baby at 9+5 has gone, he/she was just chilling didn't move much but everything was perfect :cloud9:

My EDD just needs altering from the front page from 7th to 11th Jan.

Sickness has been so much easier for 3 days now it's so nice to feel a bit more normal!

https://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/sgillard85/Mobile%20Uploads/20160623_144840_zpspmpmeuaj.jpg


----------



## danser55

So glad everyone is having great scans. I am counting down until Monday. We haven't had a serious name discussion yet and won't until we know the sexes of the babies. 
The nausea hasn't been too bad today so I hope I am on the upside of things.


----------



## mrs.green2015

For anyone who has bad nausea still talk to your doctor about b6 and unisom. The doctor I saw yesterday swears by it. I'm just starting it so not sure if it works yet but it's worth asking your doc if you're still miserable like me.


----------



## WantaBelly

It makes my heart happy to read about everyone's good news and see their adorable little ones. Mrs. Greene I do hope you get to feeling better quickly. I have an apt on the 30th and he will probably take a peek in there plus I will be getting the NIPT done at that time. I wanted to stay team yellow but my husband doesn't so I have not yet decided as to whether I will check the box to tell me the gender or not. This is my last child (#11) and I have never ever ever been team yellow. I think it would be fun to put in all the hard work and find out at the very end. Hubby isn't hearing any of it though.....


----------



## slammerkin

OB just barely managed to find the HB today with doppler, which I'm so thankful for. It seemed like it wasn't going to happen, but she finally caught it very faint. 172 BPM. Very happy!


----------



## vrogers

Congrats to all the perfect scans!! 

My appt is in 5 days (from tomorrow). Kinda crazy how we scheduled it when it was a month away and I thought the wait would kill me (almost haha) and now it's in less than a week! 

My Doppler came in the mail today and I FINALLY found the hb. I tried a few times and had to be super patient and DH and I finally found it. It was about 160 bpm. Baby's hb is the most beautiful sound in the world, I see what people mean now. 

My MS has eased up, but yesterday I threw up morning and night when normally nights are hardest on me and I was nauseous all day. Hope everyone else is feeling okay and not too sick!


----------



## Angel5000

That's so great OB found the heartbeat! I get so nervous when they can't find it!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Having my first ever appointment for this baby today. I'm so excited as I've been waiting since I found out to get to this point sad part is last night at 11pm my DH work called him and told him they needed him to work. &#128557;&#128555; I purposely scheduled it for today so he'd be able to go with me. I guess I can't complain much since most of our state seems to be on fire. I'm just super disappointed. Hopefully today I will be able to hear my little one's heartbeat and then schedule our ultrasound and our NIPT blood draw. I already told my husband that if they try forcing him to go into work on the day of our scan that I will answer the phone and they will have to deal with a very hormonal crying pregnant lady.


----------



## danser55

That sucks thorpedo. I hope it goes well.

I had 2 days where the nausea was pretty good and it's back to being awful. I really really hope next week is the start of feeling back to normal. I just want to leave work and nap.


----------



## greats

Hi ladies, just caught up! Beautiful scans for those who've had one! 

I finally got my NT scan scheduled... only day they had open is Monday, July 18th! I'll be 14 weeks... is that too late for one? I always thought you had to be at 12 weeks for it. That or I'm just super impatient! 

I had some weird sharp, shooting pains on my cervix last night, lasted about a minute and had me really worried... for some reason I can't shake this worried feeling that something bad is going to happen. Bah!!

Thinking about buying a doppler...


----------



## froggyfrog

Greats, I think the doppler was definitely a good investment. I have been have a lot of stretching going on in the last couple of days and some of it is kind of painful. The doppler has assured me that he is still hanging around in there!


----------



## vrogers

Froggy, your ticker in your sig has made me REALLY want some tater tots haha!


----------



## shobbs

This sounds so silly but can someone please tell me how i get a ticker please


----------



## greats

Which website did you guys buy your doppler from? Fetaldoppler.net has the sonoline b 3mhz on sale for $36.95?


----------



## vrogers

shobbs said:


> This sounds so silly but can someone please tell me how i get a ticker please

Not silly at all. It depends on which one you want, but for example like the ones in my sig you would go to 
https://global.thebump.com and customize your ticker. You'll then be given a code (the website I gave as example gives you two codes, and the second one is the one that worked for me) that you'll paste into your sig!

Sorry, I'm horrible at explaining things like that, maybe someone else can explain better if my explanation made no sense! :)


----------



## vrogers

greats said:


> Which website did you guys buy your doppler from? Fetaldoppler.net has the sonoline b 3mhz on sale for $36.95?

That's where I got mine! I love it!


----------



## greats

vrogers said:


> greats said:
> 
> 
> Which website did you guys buy your doppler from? Fetaldoppler.net has the sonoline b 3mhz on sale for $36.95?
> 
> That's where I got mine! I love it!Click to expand...

Perfect, just bought it! I remember them being way more expensive in the past and that's why I never bought one hahaha


----------



## froggyfrog

Vrogers, tator tots do sound so delicious. I have been craving salty stuff, and meats. I would kill for a burger right now. Not a fast food burger, a REAL burger!

Greats that's where I got mine from too. Chitown got hers there too. Do the free shipping, it only takes about a week to get it


----------



## Literati_Love

So happy everyone is having great scans and/or finding the HB, etc! 

Thorpedo - that is super disappointing your hubby can't come along to the appointment now! :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Had my first official prenatal appointment with my regular ob. Babies are amazing and measuring a day ahead based on ovulation. So I'm thrilled. Plus I learned my doc (who has the same name as me) has twin boys! So it was like an extra special connection between the two of us. But I am bummed because now I don't have anymore scans for awhile. I'll definitely a getting a Doppler.


----------



## Angel5000

So I'm still not able to find HB on my doppler. :( I'm not freaked out because I do have my weekly US and I just heard HB on Tuesday at RE appointment (with transvaginal US so it was really clear), I just want to be abel to find it. :(

For those of you who can find it - are you using the 2hz or 3hz one?


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm using 3hz. I'm finding him right in the center mostly. Maybe you could look up on YouTube tips on finding it. There are a few


----------



## chitown28

I'm using 3hz as well. I find baby SO low - like literally centimeters above my pubic bone, and maybe a half inch or so left of my belly button. I first started looking higher up, like an inch below my belly button - little did i know baby was WAY lower than that even!


----------



## AliJo

You ladies keep making me want to get a doppler! Stop it!:haha:

Shobbs - There are a lot of places to get them. If you see one you like on someone else's signature you can click on it and it'll take you to their website. Google pregnancy tickers if you want to look around as well! You'll need the url code that the sites generate for you after you make one. 

Mrs.G - I'm glad your appointment went well! That's amazing that she had twin boys. Really can get some good personal advice that way! 

I actually can't wait till LO gets bigger. I'm going to get my stepmother's stethoscope that she can turn the volume up on to listen to baby move around!


----------



## shobbs

Thank you for all the ticker advice. I will definately add one. Ok so ladies when does ms tend to ease off. I have never had it before even when i was pregnant with the twins but at 12+4 i would hope that it would be gone now. I am literally led in bed thinking if i move im going to throw up :( this has been ongoing since week 5 and losing hope that this is going to ease anytime soon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Shobbs - for me last pregnancy, it started fading around 14 weeks and was gone by 16 weeks. Hopefully you only have a week or two more to endure.


----------



## Angel5000

I did some more dip searchingand found out I was looking too high. I was looking about an inch, or inch and a half below belly button. I started looking right on pubic bone basically, or a few cm above, and I think I found it! It was DISTINCTLY different sound than the other sounds I've been finding and sounded al ot like the hb I heard at doctor office. Doppler couldn't get a good read on the rate, but it kept bouncing around in the 130-140s. I audio recorded about 15 seconds on my phone, manually counted beats and I think it's about 156 bpm give or take, so I'm 99.9% sure i found baby! 



Shobbs - hopefully your MS fades soon! Mine is really hit or miss, I'll go days just fine (except the tiredness) and then days like today where I'm not going to throw up per se but I'm woozy all day. Of course it would hit today, when we have to drive out of town! Hopefully yours starts to ease soon!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just ordered my Doppler! I did the free shipping so I hope it gets here in about a week. I'll be 10 weeks then.


----------



## Thorpedo11

My appointment went well today. We got our referral for our scan just have to call on Monday to schedule it. Then I have my next midwife appt on July 19th which she will be taking the MaterniT21 blood draw and we should be able to find out the sex about a week after. :)


----------



## newbie2013

Thorpedo, does that mean your dh will be with you for your scan? I know how you feel about going alone - I had my first two appointments and scans alone and snuck in an extra one on Thursday just so dh could see his baby before I leave for four weeks. He was thrilled


----------



## Thorpedo11

newbie2013 said:


> Thorpedo, does that mean your dh will be with you for your scan? I know how you feel about going alone - I had my first two appointments and scans alone and snuck in an extra one on Thursday just so dh could see his baby before I leave for four weeks. He was thrilled

I told him that he will be taking a sick/ personal day. We will only be getting 2 scans this pregnancy so I told him there's no way he's missing either of them. :)


----------



## newbie2013

Good plan! I think we'll only have a couple more. One next week when I'm with my mother and the 20 week scan. Possibly more since my doc has an ultrasound machine in his office, but not sure.


----------



## Anababe

Shobbs - Hope your ms eases off soon. Mine started to get easier this last week although not totally gone. With my others it was around 14 weeks. My first was til 17 weeks but I had bad hyperemesis with him.
 
I've never really used a doppler but I'm tempted to get one with all this talk of finding HB. 

I'm feeling ok at the moment. Sickness comes and goes but it's nothing like it was up until this last week. Still getting tired in afternoon and tend to fall asleep for an hour around 3-4pm ish. 

What's everyone got planned for the weekend. We are not doing a lot just a quiet one this week I think, maybe go out for lunch this afternoon.


----------



## Thorpedo11

I'm excited that second trimester is just around the corner. I'm just sitting realizing that in 200 days this little one is due. Which means I've been pregnant for 79-80 days now ( from my last period). That I have 2 more weeks and 3 days until second trimester. Somewhere in those 2 weeks we'll have our first scan. 4 weeks until my next appointment with my midwife. Then 5 days after that we should find out our baby's sex. After going 11 weeks without any dr or midwife appointments. It feels like it's all going to come quick. &#128513; Anyone else getting excited that second trimester is around the corner?

And morning sickness is starting to fad!! Yay!!!


----------



## danser55

My MS has been fading a little as well, which is nice. I've had an awful headache since last night. My husband is out getting me some tylenol now.


----------



## danser55

What a tease the ticker says second trimester, that's not until next week.


----------



## greats

Apparently my doppler shipped and is arriving on Monday... didn't know it was shipped out from just a few towns away lol!

My MS is fading as well, but that's what has me worried the most because with the girls, my MS was relentless until 14 weeks. So I'm hoping all is ok in there and can't wait for my doppler to get here!


----------



## froggyfrog

Glad your ms is fading danser! 

Greats, maybe the fading ms means a boy this time.


----------



## greats

Froggy, not getting my hopes up at all!!! Hahaha I actually really think we're having another girl. On the one hand a boy would be awesome, but then another girl would be great because I literally don't need to buy anything haha


----------



## Momtastic101

Your ultrasounds are looking great ladies, I'm kind of upset that I haven't gotten any of my ultrasound pictures yet


----------



## kittiecat

I'm a bit late to this group but can I join? Am due 5th Jan!

Here's our precious little bundle at our 8 week scan from our IVF clinic:

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/kittiecat1603/20160526_090438_zpsqpxiige9.jpg


----------



## Vankiwi

Kittie! :hi:


----------



## kittiecat

Vankiwi said:


> Kittie! :hi:

Hey! :). Just noticed your 12 weeks today yay!


----------



## Vankiwi

kittiecat said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Kittie! :hi:
> 
> Hey! :). Just noticed your 12 weeks today yay!Click to expand...

In half an hour I will be, almost midnight :haha: yay! MS finally gave me a brief break for a few hours this morning too! :thumbup:


----------



## shobbs

Evening all hope your all jeeping well. Just thought id introduce ME :) with my 2 babies soon to be three. We told the boys on friday that they will soon be three. They are over the moon and would love a little sister but we will see. Were staying team yellow this time 

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-06/20160626_124805.jpg


----------



## newbie2013

Great photo! 

Well, I survived 24 hours of travelling across the world. What a long flight! Although thanks to drinking about 10 litres or more water, I got up to the toilet about three million time which helped stop my ankles from swelling as I was moving around so much. Didn't sleep at all, but happier to be healthy.


----------



## bke

Hi again everyone :hugs: 

I just read through everything that has happened in the last weeks. What a great support group! I am so sorry for those that have lost their angels and so happy for those who still have their little ones going strong and have even found out they have more than one! :happydance:

I hope to join you on Facebook once I am "public" as I am so paranoid about someone finding out now since I have yet to work things out at work. I have a scan coming up in a week and I plan to tell after that if everything looks good. 

I havent been much on here partly because I have been soooooo miserable. Puking and nauseous, so tired and ... just miserable.:cry: I have really not been enjoying this third pregnancy and I agree with other moms on here that have been saying that every pregnancy seems to be worse. My mental state has gotten very fragile and I have felt lonely and isolated, hiding in the bathrooms or sleeping (joys of first tri) and not being able to join the family and friends in activities because of nausea and puking. I can barely believe now that with my first one I had NO nausea or NOTHING! HA! :dohh:

I am slowly starting to feel better or so I hope and I hope that other mommas still on this MS-Boat will too. :thumbup:


----------



## Literati_Love

Kittie - welcome here! 

AFM - I'm very upset because DH and I were going to announce to my family today (my mom and sister already guessed). Then they confessed they both already told my dad and my BIL. I had specifically told my mom to not tell my dad because we wanted the joy of actually announcing to him and having him be surprised/excited (since she took that away already by asking if I was). I had only wanted to wait until my ultrasound and she only had to keep the secret for a WEEK but she told him two days later. And when I told her she stole our joy of seeing his excitement when he found out, she said we stole the joy from ourselves by not telling them sooner. What!? It's our right to keep it a secret as long as we want! :( I'm very disappointed. 

We did tell DH's parents today and they were very happy at least.


----------



## greats

bke- I feel the same exact way. This 3rd pregnancy has been ROUGH. I am definitely looking forward to 2nd trimester at this point! 

Shobbs- Hi!

newbie- Where did you travel to? Is it for work?

Literati- That sucks, I'm sorry your surprise was ruined! 


Afm, Sundays are my only day off and I spent it with a migraine. My uncle goes in for triple bypass surgery tomorrow morning in Tampa, my mom is there with him, so prayers are definitely needed!!! Xo


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats- thanks. Hope your uncle's surgery goes well. Sorry you had a migraine for your day off!


----------



## Angel5000

Out of curiosity, is anyone else having Baby#1? I know a lot of you are having #2 or #3+ so I'm just curious if there are any first time mama's here with me. :) 


Literati - I'm so sorry. It makes me so angry when people share our news. :growlmad: It's not their place to tell. Ugh! 

Greats- keeping your uncle in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

I'm a first time mum... and an older mum. I'll be 38 by my due date. Damn infertility. I "should" have been 34 :-(

I travelled home for summer... which is actually winter since I came to the southern hemisphere. It is cold today!


----------



## kittiecat

I'm a first time Mum too after 4 years TTC and IVF. will be 28 when baby is born. 

Literati that's horrible! My Mum kept it a secret for me as she felt it wasn't her news to tell and rightly so!


----------



## kittiecat

I've got my nuchal scan today! V nervous and hoping our little Embie (we call our baby Embie lol) is well!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Sorry I've not been indulged in the conversation. I've been keeping up with everyone's progress, I just had zero energy to type.

I think that's awful that people, especially close family members would feel it was their place to share the news. I can see my in laws may be like this as they are a bit gossipy, so we've not told them yet and they've not guessed. But we have told my family and they were so excited and I trust them 100% to not say anything. 

Glad everyone is starting to feel a bit better too. I've done nothing but eat my way out of he nauseous, which makes me feel bloated and sore at night but it was the only way! Hated it as I usually have a really controlled diet. 

This is baby number 1 for me too and I'll be 32 when baby is born. Would've liked to try earlier, but circumstances didn't allow, so feeling very blessed just now and awaiting our 12 week scan on Wednesday morning when we'll start to tell some more people and my work. &#128522; Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Anababe

Good luck with your scan Kittie :D

I'd be so annoyed if my parents had announced my pregnancy for me. My mum and dad were the first I told but they both kept it quiet from rest of family til I was ready which I've only just done so they didn't say anything for 6 weeks.

My little girl is poorly and off school today, I had loads to do but have to stay home now so quiet day for us. I'm feeling a lot better lately, bit sick this morning but I've not eaten yet so that's prob why.

I'm seriously suffering with constipation at the min, sorry TMI, but it's driving me insane. I eat so much fruit and drink loads so no idea why it's so bad I need to get something off the doctor!

A week til my next scan now can't wait to see baba again :cloud9:


----------



## chitown28

I'm a first time mom, too! In about 4 hours I go in for my 12 week scan. Haven't seen the baby since 7 weeks so am quite nervous!

Hope everyone is doing okay and sorry for those having a rough time right now - hugs.


----------



## froggyfrog

Literati, that really sucks! I'm sorry your mom took that moment away!

First baby for me too. I'll be 29 when he is born. If we had gotten pregnant when we started trying I would have been 22.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

First time mommy here too, I'll be 33 when the baby is born.

Sorry I haven't posted much, been a busy few weeks. Glad to hear everyone is doing well and MS seems to be disappearing for most. I have a regular OB appt. on July 6th, really hoping he sneaks a U/S in that day.


----------



## AliJo

Welcome Kittie!!

I know I don't post too much, but I do keep up! I'm glad everyone for the most part has been doing well! I've been starting to feel better. I don't feel as exhausted all the time, but it's not completely gone. I'm also having less days where I just feel like total crap and nothing makes me feel better other than laying down.

I told my parents and two of my brothers. I still need to tell the other one, but hoping to do it in person. My parents were super excited. They weren't expecting it at all so I got the shock value! Other than that I told one of my cousins, another friend, and my might as well be 4th brother. I'll probably go public once I get the stuff that I want to announce it. It's my last day in first trimester as well! I'm super excited be heading into the second!


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks everyone! 

kittie - thanks. Sure help your scan goes well! 

Lots of first time moms here! I am having baby #2. 

Glad some of you are starting to feel better! 

Sunshine - nice to hear from you! I understand being too tired to type anything! I haven't been the best at replying. 

Ali- congrats on being on your last day of the first trimester! That must feel so great to have it over with! I can't wait. 

I think I'm starting to have fewer nauseated days (although still there and I threw up this weekend), but my fatigue just seems to be getting worse and worse and I also am so so cranky! It would probably be better if I could just sleep all the time so I wouldn't snap at everyone ahha. :p


----------



## Angel5000

Glad to see there are so many first timers in here with me :) seems silly but at 31 (will be 31 in a month) I feel so old. :haha: the rest of my family (cousins, sister, etc) all had kids way younger and I'm literally the only one without kids. On the other hand, I'm the only one with a good secure job and an education, so there's that :haha: 

makes me feel better That I'm in good company here :) I'm so happy for those of you having your rainbow babies after so long!!! <3


----------



## Thorpedo11

Welcome Kittie and I hope your scan goes well!

I'm happy to see so many first time moms in here. 

Alijo- I'm the same way. Don't always post but I'm trying to keep up with everyone. And congratulations on moving on to Second tri. 

I'm sorry to everyone who's family is taking the joy of announcing away. 

chitown- Good luck with your scan. I hope your baby is active. 


AFM- morning sickness has died down some. I'm more nauseous during the day if I'm hungry or if I smell something bad. 
I finally got my scan booked for July 6th. At 11:15 am. I'll be 13 weeks exactly. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; so the day I move to second tri I will be getting to see this little one. I did find out my little girl won't be able to go with me. Which I was really hoping she would be able to. So I guess I will have to schedule a private scan towards the end of our pregnancy so she can see her sibling.


----------



## chitown28

Just an update - there was a misunderstanding with my appointment. Apparently they don't do scans until 20 weeks. So didn't get to see the baby and have to wait 8 more weeks. I was crying with disappointment during the whole check up. Does anyone else not get a scan until 20 weeks?


----------



## AliJo

Chit - You haven't had one at all? That seems like torture to wait that long. I got one last week, but I won't get one till 20 weeks now. Look into a private one?


----------



## Angel5000

I don't think my OB will do a scan until 20 weeks, but I don't know if that's just the standard there or if it's because I've been getting scans from my RE up through now. At my 10w appointment they just looked for HB with doppler because she sees me in her regular office, which isn't equipped for US, I'd have to go to the imaging department for that.


----------



## Vankiwi

Chi so you haven't had a scan at all yet?

I always read but don't always post! I find it hard as I only ever am on bnb on my phone, so it's hard to remember everything to reply to!

I felt pretty good on the weekend but back to nauseous and exhausted now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

First time mom here too! Starting with a bang and having two lol 

Chi- that's crazy you haven't had one at all? I have been spoiled and bad them often and early which will stop but my doc says they always do an early one around 9 weeks to ensure baby is in the right spot and everything is good!


My morning sickness has kicked up a notch and seems to be never ending.


----------



## Literati_Love

Chi- that is so incredibly disappointing! I am so sorry! I did get the one u/s and won't get one again until 20 weeks. But none at all until 20 weeks!? That's a long time! I do know my friend's Dr didn't let her have an ultrasound until 20 weeks last time, but that was very odd.


----------



## greats

Chitown, my office no longer does 12 week scans and so I basically had to beg since my insurance doesn't cover that blood test a lot of people do now... I have to go to another hospital and see a specialist to get it done. Would you be able to afford a private scan? There's this place in Oak Park on the corner of Harlem and North Ave called First Peek Ultrasound that does early gender scans starting at 15 weeks for $59... we went there last year and it was totally worth it!!!


----------



## chitown28

Ah sorry for the confusion, but I did have one at 7 weeks because of spotting. I was just expecting to have one today (based on what was told to me at my last appointment) only to arrive and find out that it was a miscommunication and I won't get one till 20. Normal procedure there is apparently 20 unless you have issues. I was so excited to see the baby, so was really sad when I found out I had to wait another 8 weeks on top of the 5 I just waited! Oh well - I guess no news is good news. I will love vicariously through everyone else's scans so please keep posting pictures! I love seeing how the little ones look in the scans :)


----------



## chitown28

Thanks for the support all, you've made me feel better.

And greats that is a great idea! Now I see how you've got your name :)


----------



## greats

chitown28 said:


> Thanks for the support all, you've made me feel better.
> 
> And greats that is a great idea! Now I see how you've got your name :)

Ha! But seriously, if you're interested definitely look it up! I'll be making an appointment there for the last Monday in July when I'm 15 weeks because we want to do a gender reveal at dd#2 1st birthday party on July 31st.


So my doppler arrived today! First time I could not find the heart beat for the life of me, but googled some tips and found it tonight! It got up to 168 and sounded beautiful! So relieved!


----------



## Hotbump

My due date is January 31st although my ob said February 2nd but that didn't make since according to how far along baby measured on the ultrasound.


----------



## danser55

I posted and I don't know what happened to it, sorry if this is a double post and it's out there somewhere.

Yesterday was the 12 week/ NT scan. Both of the babies looked great, they were both very active. Baby A's heartrate (chick) was 151 and Baby B's (duck) heartrate was 167. Blood work was also done for the NIPT. We also found out they are di/di twins two sacs two placentas, the doctor said a lot less risky.

I also am getting a 16 week anatomy scan too, so from now until early September at least I have an appointment every 2 weeks.


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - so glad your scan went well and that babies are doing great! Awesome to hear they are lower risk type of twins. That's good you'll get appointments every two weeks for a while! It's always reassuring to be able to hear the HB and such. Nice that you'll get an early anatomy scan! 

Chi - glad you did get the one u/s, but it still would have been very disappointing to be expecting another and not get it! 

Hot - that is annoying when doctors don't take into account the dating ultrasound when picking your due date!


----------



## mrs.green2015

danser- that's what my twins are too! Hopefully a little less risky for us both.


----------



## Angel5000

Danser - so glad that everything went well with your scan and the babies are a "lower risk". 



AFM - Today is 12w+1. Had my last visit with my RE. I'm actually a little emotional about it. :cry: They've been so great with me, and because they are so small they have really gotten to know us! All the nurses gushed over my hair today, commenting on it as soon as I walked in, which just goes to show how well they recognize their patients. 

Baby is measuring at 12w+4, everything looks good. Doctor could see spine looked good (no sign of spina bifida), progress looks good. Baby was sleeping so doctor had me cough a few times to wake baby up, and at the very end I got to see baby stretching and turning. <3 HB was 156 (I'm totally leaning toward this is going to be a boy if we base it on the HB myth). And, as a bonus, I get to drop down to 1 progesterone pill a day for the next week and then every other day for a week and then I'm free from pills! :D 

My follow up with my OB is next week. And then....another 4 weeks before my next appointment! :wacko: How will I survive?! :haha:


----------



## Anababe

Danser and Angel - Glad you both had good scans! :D

I'm 12 weeks today :happydance: feels like it's taken forever to get here because my dates were put back. Sickness seems to have returned slightly last two days so hoping it doesn't stick around too much longer now!

Next scan in 6 days can't wait!


----------



## Hotbump

I feel like this pregnancy is going by slow but maybe it's because I got my :bfp: at 3+4 or I'm just impatient and I want to know the baby's gender :haha:


----------



## chitown28

Glad to hear your scans went well, Danser and Angel! Also glad both sets of twins are low risk!

Yesterday was our 1 year wedding anniversary. I called the genetics department to see if they had our NIPT results, and they were in! Tests results were negative for down syndrome and trisomy issues......and we're having a little GIRL!!!! I was convinced it was going to be a boy and was SO shocked to hear girl!

I waited 5 hours to tell hubby when we were at our anniversary dinner. I had a card made with a bunch of pictures from our wedding, and at the bottom of the card wrote "Can't wait to see what an amazing father you are going to be to our little GIRL!" His jaw dropped, and he seemed excited/overwhelmed the rest of dinner! Later that night he said he was going to buy a shotgun for when she started bring boys home, haha!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. Followed at first but didnt come back till had my scan. Am 13w3 days today, so due 1st January. So on the 2016 /2017 border. This is baby 4 and all my other 3 were 39 weeks.

Scan all good xxx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, glad everyone's scans are going well. 

Nothing new to report here, patiently waiting for my next few appts. coming up. Still feeling a bit down and emotional. Hoping these hormones level out soon, it's tiring.


----------



## AliJo

Hot - I thought I was okay, but I'm starting to get really impatient and wanting to know the gender as well. I keep looking at baby stuff. I can't help it! If it's a boy we don't need much, but knowing me I'll still get more than I need. 

Midnight - I'm glad everything is good! I'm early in the month as well. My son came a few days late, so we shall see if this one follows course! 

Nothing new here as well. My appetite came back with a vengeance yesterday, but I was on my feet for 12 hours so that may be why. Hoping it's not so bad today.


----------



## froggyfrog

Awww congrats chi!!!!! A little girl!!!!!


----------



## AliJo

Chi - I totally missed your post about having a girl! That's so exciting!!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Chitown- congratulations on finding out about having a girl!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats on the girl xx


----------



## greats

Woooo congrats Chi!!! Girls are awesome!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Chi, welcome to the girl club!


----------



## froggyfrog

So, so far we have 2 girls and 1 boy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Anyone else staying yellow?


----------



## froggyfrog

Hot, my Dr told me not to let anyone change my due date since we know exactly when I got pregnant, but my baby was measuring a few days ahead. Could it be that your baby is just measuring a few days bigger?


----------



## newbie2013

I'm considering staying yellow, but since we have no clue about boys names, it might be good to find out if we need to start thinking or not!

Appointment with my Australian GP on Friday to get a referral for my scan. Can't wait!


----------



## newbie2013

Forgot to add, congrats on the girl!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats on the girl!!!

I can't belive people are finding out already what they're having.


My nausea has been milk today but instead I got a migraine... Oh the joys.


----------



## Literati_Love

Chi - congrats on having a girl! You early announcers are going to make the wait until 20 weeks seem sooo long! :haha:


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Chi on a little girl how exciting! :D

I can not wait to find out gender now, we are getting a private scan at 16 weeks so only 4 weeks to go!

This nausea is back in full force I really thought id go over the worst of it :(


----------



## Angel5000

Chi - congrats on the girl!! 

We are team Yellow for now. We aren't going to do the NIPT because insurance won't cover, which means we'll be waiting for the anatomy scan around 17-20 weeks. I'll see my OB again next week and I'll ask her then when we get to find out. But it seems SO FAR AWAY. 

DH wants to wait until DAY OF BIRTH! :dohh: not happening for me. :p I want to know asap for planning purposes!


----------



## danser55

Congrats on the girl & that she is healthy Chi!

Glad your twins are di/di also Mrs. Green, did they see the two placentas already?

Ugh so nausea is being replaced by headaches...joy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Are there any uk ladies here? Only cause materniry care is different. The paying for scans confuses me lol x


----------



## vrogers

Congrats on the girl, chi! That's so exciting!! 

Had my appt today and I'm officially moving my due date up to January 11. My doctor has kept that date since my first appt at 5 weeks, but I figured I would wait until this one to actually change it (even though it's only 2 days earlier than what I had haha). Baby measured perfectly, hb was 170 but I did find out I'm Rh negative so that freaks me out but apparently I have to get an injection at 28 weeks. 

My gender scan is in 3 weeks from today at 15 weeks and then another follow up w/ my doctor a week after that! Can't believe I'll know the gender in a couple weeks. 

Hope everyone else is having a good week and any appts go well! :)


----------



## newbie2013

I'm also rh negative, but I've known that forever. I made dh get his tested a couple of months ago when he was having routine blood tests done and found out he's positive, so I'll be getting those injections too. Just take care if you have any bleeding. You'll need to tell your doctor immediately because you may need an injection early. Read up on rh negative mums. Important for you and your baby! We'll be going through the journey together!


----------



## Literati_Love

I am Rh negative too. Not a big deal to get the injection, but I do admit it causes me a lot of anxiety before the 28 weeks, panicking that I'm going to have a bleed and then have to race to emergency to get the injection. 

I am getting so sick of this fatigue. Wednesday is my day off with my dd and I've been waiting for a hot day to do fun summer things with her for ages! It was finally gorgeous out, but all I managed was half an hour in the back yard with her, and then needed a 2.5 hour nap. I'm so thankful she naps still, but I feel so guilty and annoyed with myself that I can never manage to do much more than sleep and lie around on our day off together. :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Danser- they are in two separate sacs and at the last appointment our doc said it looks like the placenta is forming here (pointing to screen) so haven't officially seen it but doc said they're forming separate ones lol 


How accurate is a gender scan before 18-20 weeks? And does anyone know if it's any different for twins?


----------



## vrogers

Makes me feel better to have a couple other people in the same boat as me! I'll be keeping an eye out for bleeding and keep reading up on how to take care of myself and baby!


----------



## chitown28

happy 12 weeks vrogers! just noticed that :)


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, chi! Can't believe how fast it's going for us all :)


----------



## AliJo

Mrs.G - I would think it's almost as accurate as it is with a single but I don't honestly know. I think the biggest issue would be trying to get the right angle if one or both are being difficult. 

My mother was Rh negative so she had to get all those lovely injections with all of us. I'm O+, didn't know until I had my son. I guess they like to know what baby is if you have an O blood type because if baby is A, B, or AB they have a higher chance of having issues with jaundice. Don't know if they do it everywhere, though. Definitely not near as big as an issue as it is with Rh - mommas.


----------



## greats

AliJo said:


> Mrs.G - I would think it's almost as accurate as it is with a single but I don't honestly know. I think the biggest issue would be trying to get the right angle if one or both are being difficult.
> 
> My mother was Rh negative so she had to get all those lovely injections with all of us. I'm O+, didn't know until I had my son. I guess they like to know what baby is if you have an O blood type because if baby is A, B, or AB they have a higher chance of having issues with jaundice. Don't know if they do it everywhere, though. Definitely not near as big as an issue as it is with Rh - mommas.

I didn't know that about the jaundice thing! I'm O+ as well and dd#1 is B+ and had really bad jaundice.


----------



## AliJo

Greats - Yeah, I can't remember why I looked it up, but I did. It definitely can cause it! I have no idea what DH is. He can't be AB that's the only one I can ruled out.


----------



## Anababe

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Are there any uk ladies here? Only cause materniry care is different. The paying for scans confuses me lol x

I'm in the UK :D

Been awake since 5am this morning so I know I'm going to be feeling exhausted later today :coffee: wish I found it as easy as my OH to fall asleep, he's gone in seconds, once I'm awake I struggle to get back to sleep for ages!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am RH- too. Morning ladies xx


----------



## kksy9b

Hi everyone! I keep falling I to this cycle of getting caught up and then falling behind. I have been so nauceous the last week and a half and have had no energy to get on. Been feeling better the last 2 days so hoping to get all caught up and get the front updated. DS woke up with a fever today so will start reading during nap

Other than feeling nauceous all is going great. Have been feeling baby move, which I just love!

I am also RH negative and wanted to offer some info. You get the RHOgam shot around 28 weeks but also anytime you have bleeding, unless its after DTD (some bleeding can be common as the cervix is more sensitive). You Dont have to rush to the ER as you have 72 hours to get the injection. You would want to just call your doctor/midwife and they should be able to bring you into the office and do it there. Once baby is born, they will do a blood test on baby. Of they have a positive blood type, you will get another injection within 72 hours of delivery (just in case blood mixed during the birth). If they have a negative blood type, no additional injection is needed. Also, being RH negative is not harmful for your baby. It is only in subsequent pregnancies if that baby was a positive blood type and blood mixed that can be dangerous as your body would attack the baby. So the injections trick your body into thinking its already created the antibody to protect future pregnancies. 

Like I said, I'm hoping to hop back on in a few hours to start replying and catching up!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes, I have never had an issue being RH neg. I had an extra shot last time when I slipped down the stairs though x


----------



## mrs.green2015

My Doppler is coming in the mail TODAY! I'm so excited and so nervous. 

I've had a super weird feeling today that something is off. My uterus feels odd. I know that it's probably just all the new activity going on down there but I have super bad anxiety about it. So I can almost guarantee if I don't hear two heartbeats tonight (even though it's early) I'll be calling to the doc to have another appointment. I just can't shake this feeling.


----------



## danser55

mrs.green2015 said:


> Danser- they are in two separate sacs and at the last appointment our doc said it looks like the placenta is forming here (pointing to screen) so haven't officially seen it but doc said they're forming separate ones lol
> 
> 
> How accurate is a gender scan before 18-20 weeks? And does anyone know if it's any different for twins?

That's good. No idea how accurate the scan is before 20 weeks. I am going in for a 16 week scan they said it may be too early to see if everything has fully developed yet in terms of abnormalities. That's our main concern. The sex of the babies isn't too important. Sex and gender are two different things btw.

I hope the Doppler tonight lessens your anxiety and fears.


----------



## Angel5000

So we're going camping this weekend and I'm really excited to get out, we love camping, but I have to get up at least once a night to pee now, and I'm really annoyed. lol. I am pretty sure I'm going to be up at least once or twice a night while camping....incredibly annoying. Especially because we sleep in the back of our truck and I'll have to climb out of the back. lol. 


Green I hope the doppler helps lessen your anxiety. :hugs: it certainly helps me a lot!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Eek at the getting up but sounds fun!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

So, my OB just called with some blood test results that took a while to come in. Apparently I am a carrier for Cystic Fibrosis. He explained that he's going to have to do a blood test on FH but, the chances that he's a carrier is very rare.

Has anyone had any experience with this? I'm a little stressed now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttc- that sounds absolutely scary! But you said yourself that the chances your SO has it is super rare. So as hard as it is please try not to worry. How soon can you get the results?


----------



## AliJo

Mrs.G - I'm sorry you're feeling like this. Hopefully you get the reassurance you need with your doppler. Keep us updated! 

Angel - I love camping, but we never seem to have the time. DH and I never have days off together. 

TTC - I'd be stressed out as well. Chances are rare that he has it, but still there. That what would be bothering me. 

Kk - Hi! I kept seeing you post on other threads so I was wondering when you'd make your way over here. I'm sorry you've been nauseous! Hopefully it'll start to fade here soon. I'm sorry DS isn't feeling well either. Hopefully it's a quick bug and he gets over it soon.


----------



## vrogers

Kksy, thank you so much for the additional info!! You answered a couple questions I had and you've made me feel so much better. You've made me feel better too, midnight. It's nice to have insight from ladies who have been through/are going through the same thing.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mrs - after work today I need to go grab FH a blood work slip (my OB is next door to my office) and hopefully he can find some time this weekend to go to the lab. My test results took about 2 weeks to come in, doctor says they take a while. I'm trying not to stress but, it's a little scary. My 1st cousin had CF so, it makes some sense on why I'm a carrier. As far as we know, FH does not have any relatives that had it, so FX that he is not a carrier.

Ali - thank you <3


----------



## chitown28

Good luck TTC - definitely crossing my fingers he's not a carrier!

Mrsgreen - hope the doppler helps relieve your anxiety a touch, I'm sorry you have a bad feeling

Angel - how fun, enjoy camping! Hopefully it won't be that bad if you have to get up at night.....

Vrogers - these boards are so amazing aren't they? 

Is anyone else suddenly SUPER exhausted? I didn't have any exhaustion the first few weeks, but it hit me like a ton of bricks at week 12. I just want to leave work and go to sleep.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Chi- I am SO exhausted. I have an argument every morning with myself about getting out of bed and getting my butt to work. Lol some mornings it takes A LOT of convincing.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes. I am so tired. My kids are so hectic too!


----------



## Hotbump

I'm exhausted all the time but come night time I'm wide awake.


----------



## greats

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> So, my OB just called with some blood test results that took a while to come in. Apparently I am a carrier for Cystic Fibrosis. He explained that he's going to have to do a blood test on FH but, the chances that he's a carrier is very rare.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this? I'm a little stressed now.

When my dd#1 was born, her newborn blood work came back with very high markers indicating there was a chance she had CF. She had to have a sweat test done at 2 weeks old, but it turned out negative. I got tested and am a carrier, so hubby then got tested and he is not a carrier. It sounds really scary, but definitely have your husband tested asap because if he is a carrier as well then there's a 25% chance your baby will have CF.


----------



## greats

Forgot to add, dd#1 is just a carrier like I am.


----------



## greats

I scheduled my early gender scan! Saturday, July 30th when I'm 15.5 weeks... I wanted a week day but the times I needed were already booked so was stuck with this day. I'm really hoping baby cooperates because dd#2s 1st birthday party is the day after and we want to announce at the end of the party.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Chi - thank you! Exhaustion has been my thing since I found out I was expecting lol. I too have an argument with myself every morning, it's terrible. 

Great - thank you for the info! I'm going to pick up a slip for his blood work today. I need to know asap for sure.


----------



## danser55

Sorry TTC I hope H is not a carrier and your blood work results come back quickly.

Chi- It seems like this week my exhaustion has really ramped up I got over 9 hours of sleep last night and it felt like I got 2. I guess it's better than being nausea 24/7.

3 business days so far since the company has had my blood work for the NIPT hopefully not many more days left, lol. I'm so impatient.


----------



## AliJo

Ttc - glad no one on his family that you are aware of has it. Makes it much better on his chance of not being a carrier. It's good to know that you are a carrier so your children can be aware later in life.

I've been exhausted today as well. I don't want to do anything but sleep. I got a hour and half nap and it didn't seem to help.


----------



## Literati_Love

Chi - I am exhausted as well, but that has been going on for weeks. It seems to be getting worse and worse. The other day I slept from 7 pm to 7 am and was still exhausted the next day. I would love to get some energy back soon...

TTC Baby - I hope your SO is not a carrier too. I didn't do any genetic testing so I don't know if I am or not.


----------



## slammerkin

Oh those morning fights to get yourself to wake up - I know them well. Alarm goes off at 4:45 am and I can't stop snoozing.


----------



## WantaBelly

I had my 12 week appointment today and he did an ultrasound along with the harmony testing. Should hear something back in 7-10 days on the testing. Attached is a zoomed in picture of the scan pic he gave me. I swear I see a turtle,,,,does anyone else see what I'm talking about or have I just gone "nuts" :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







NEW 12wk.png
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Angel5000

I'm really exhausted too. All the time. The only thing that is getting me through is that I'm on summer break and I can sleep when I need to. I'm not usually the napping type but I'm sleeping almost 11 hours a night and napping during the day! insanity.


----------



## WantaBelly

WantaBelly said:


> I had my 12 week appointment today and he did an ultrasound along with the harmony testing. Should hear something back in 7-10 days on the testing. Attached is a zoomed in picture of the scan pic he gave me. I swear I see a turtle,,,,does anyone else see what I'm talking about or have I just gone "nuts" :rofl:

oh yeah, I forgot to mention this is a front picture looking straight down on babys belly.....


----------



## AliJo

Wanta - That's funny.. I guess this one is your little turtle! I can see what you mean, though!

Well I think I'm good to say this now.. I'm feeling LO! There were a few times where I thought maybe, but I've felt LO move several times today! I don't question these at all!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - wow, so exciting that you're feeling movement already! I felt my first bit of movement with my dd at 13 weeks as well.

Wantabelly - haha I totally see the "turtle"! :haha: 

Angel - that's just how I was last pregnancy. Some nights I even slept 16 hours straight! Yikes. I'm glad my fatigue isn't quite as bad this time (but still very intense) because I no longer have the option of sleeping so much with a DD to chase after. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Vankiwi

I am back to daily naps at the moment, I'm hoping once I'm off the progesterone that will improve my exhaustion!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww lovely scan pic. I saw a Potty shot at my Nuchal scan but couldnt tell. Think too early?
I didnt pay for my pictures which was a pleasent surprise. 

I can also feel baby move sometimes too.

Good morning all. Xx

Waiting to hear from MW as she is on holiday. I did have bloods done at the hospial. The Nuchal fold was 2.3mm xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies. I'll be sure to keep you all posted.

Apparently being a carrier for CF is so rare that they don't test in every state. The only reason they test in NY is because of a retired football player who had a son that was born with CF. I guess he pushed for the testing and the law was passed. I'm not as stressed about it today but, it's still a worry in my brain. Only thing I can do now is wait and see. 

Anyone have any 4th of July plans? 

Wanta - that is quite a cute turtle you have there


----------



## mrs.green2015

We're telling everyone on the 4th so I guess that's our plans! Lol it's still kind of early but I've never made it this far in pregnancy and when I had my first mc my DH told his family (huge family) and they were all so amazing that I feel confident if anything happened I wouldn't regret telling them.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mrs - that's awesome! We're telling extended family on the 9th, that's when my parents have their 4th of July BBQ.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We have told families. Wont do an announcement.


----------



## vrogers

I wanted to do an announcement on the 4th but decided to wait until my gender scan since it's only in a couple weeks and I'm scared to make it public just yet. Most family and friends know though. Hopefully baby cooperates and we get a good look haha


----------



## AliJo

I thought I was going to have the work the 4th so I we were just going to do fireworks but I don't! We're going to go to the parade in town and maybe go to the park for their live music. This will be the first parade and fireworks for DS. Last year he was just too young and was sleeping by the time the fireworks would be going. Plus DH worked. Definitely going to enjoy it this year! 

I'm getting things together to do an announcement with DS. I kind of thought of waiting till we know the gender, but we're both ready to tell everyone. It'll be fun to do a gender reveal on top of it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wont be finding out gender hehe. Its my 4th so dont think announcement needed here. Word will get out eventually ha ha x


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - I can totally understand that. If this one is a girl we won't find out with our others probably. I'm not too sure though. I say that, but I still like to look at baby stuff and I don't think that will change.


----------



## shobbs

I am officially a hormonal mess. I cried my eyes out as i coukddbt find a parking space trying to meet up with hubby. I called him to say im going home and when he asked why i was crying and i exolained why he was so sympathetic


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shobbs- I know exactly how you feel! I started to cry this morning because ms came back ;(


----------



## Angel5000

Our 4th of July plans involve camping with my sister and their kids. I'm so excited. Not so excited about getting up in the middle of the night to pee though. Not as easy to walk across the campground as it is to just walk to the end of my bedroom! :haha: 

We announced at 10weeks on facebook to the rest of our friends/family. We have pretty closed facebook accounts (although mine has quite a few friends as I let students request me as a friend after they have turned 18 AND graduated high school, so after 10 years of teaching I have many former students). We had told our families much sooner, but we are really close to my family (mom and sister anyway) and I couldn't NOT tell them. His family we told mother's day because my doctor was scheduling us for an exam that day and we had to explain why we were leaving so early on mothers day. 

I've attached our "announcement" We both love video games so that's where the idea came from. :)


Shobbs - :hugs: so sorry about the emotional stuff! I have my days. Some days I'm fine and some days I'm a wreck. I'm glad DH was so sympathetic!
 



Attached Files:







13428355_10104607556022830_6327350874627518224_n.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( I cried over parking the other day dont worry! 

Yes I have a boy and 2 girls. Finding out would be easier but my OH is determined to make it feel new still xx excited to find out what you are all having though!


----------



## WantaBelly

OK so when I was speaking of the turtle I meant boy parts, not sure if I made that clear. Does anyone else see the boy or am I just going crazy?
 



Attached Files:







Final 12wk.png
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 48


----------



## AliJo

Wanta - Both boys and girls have a little nub at that stage so time shall tell! You should put it in the gender prediction forum and see what other people think! 

Angel - We both love video games as well so I love that idea! I think next time I get pregnant I'm going to announce it to DH somehow related to video games. I saw someone announce by wearing a Yoshi shirt then she took it off and had a yoshi egg painted on her belly.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh I love that idea!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Awe shobbs, I have cried over things like that too. Glad your dh was so sympathetic!

We are heading two hours away to spend the weekend at our friends house. We love them dearly, I'm very excited. Hope everyone has a safe and fun 4th of July!


----------



## WantaBelly

AliJo said:


> Wanta - Both boys and girls have a little nub at that stage so time shall tell! You should put it in the gender prediction forum and see what other people think!
> 
> Angel - We both love video games as well so I love that idea! I think next time I get pregnant I'm going to announce it to DH somehow related to video games. I saw someone announce by wearing a Yoshi shirt then she took it off and had a yoshi egg painted on her belly.

I did, no responses not a single one. I'm familiar with the nub situation and the age of the fetus (baby #11 here). Just curious as to whether anyone else is seeing what I am seeing. I have clearly seen boy parts at 13 weeks several times. It is possible to see them this early, just curious as to others opinions.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ali- I saw that too! Super cute. We're not gamers but I saw this one announcement with thw mom giving their SO a new game but inside it was the test. I thought that was cute. 

Want- I see what you mean but I have no idea! I'm terrible at guessing lol 

Midnight- were wanted to stay team green but with two I just can't do it! Lol


When did ms peak for everyone? I had two days of none and then today BAM worst I've ever had. I had to leave work it was so bad.


----------



## froggyfrog

Want, I do see something! I would guess a boy if I had to!


----------



## AliJo

Wanta - Oh I figured you knew, I was just talking! I wonder what the nubs would look like with a camera on the inside. Would be definitely interesting to see development that close, but much too risky! I did see a video like that, but I can't remember how old the fetus was.


----------



## vrogers

How cute, Angel!! 

I'm a huge coffee drinker (although I haven't had a sip since finding out 9 weeks ago because I'm paranoid) so I bought a pack of disposable coffee cups from target and a little 3 pack of bottles (it was cheapest haha) and I'm going to put two coffee cups labeled coffee and decaf, and then a baby bottle labeled milk.


----------



## vrogers

I played around with an app on my phone and came up with this! Ignore my amateur editing skills! :haha: My best friend convinced me to maybe post it this weekend like I originally planned so I may end up doing that. "Formally" announcing is so scary to me for some reason but I thought it would be fun to do a cute little picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chitown28

Love it!! All the announcements are so cute!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Vr- that is SO cute! What app did you use?

I love seeing them too so if anyone else is/ will be announcing show us!

I'll post a pic of ours once I get it done tonight or tomorrow lol


----------



## AliJo

I just hope DS cooperates for ours! I want to do it outside, but he may be too busy doing his own thing to care about helping us out. I may have to resort to doing it inside if that's the case.


----------



## vrogers

mrs.green2015 said:


> Vr- that is SO cute! What app did you use?
> 
> I love seeing them too so if anyone else is/ will be announcing show us!
> 
> I'll post a pic of ours once I get it done tonight or tomorrow lol

Thank you! It's called Rhonna designs, it's amazing!


----------



## Hotbump

Has anyone done the Ramzi method? I'm only 9 weeks and so far away from knowing what bean is. I did it on gender experts and on in gender got girl results both times. Ramzi can only be used between 6-8 weeks though.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm not doing any kind of big announcement. I'm just letting people know as I go along. I haven't told work yet and won't until I'm just over 17 weeks because that's when I start back after my summer vacation, so any announcement on Facebook or anything like that is completely out of the question, since I'm linked to so many work people on Facebook. I had to tell my PhD supervisor last week so we could make a plan to delay the next milestone... But she's managed to convince me to aim to bring the date forward by two months instead of delaying... scary thought! I need to knock out 40,000 words before the end of October! I've only done about 1/4 of that so far.


----------



## AliJo

Hot - I actually didn't even really know about it! I looked it up then looked at my scan from 8 weeks. If I'm looking at it correctly it would be in favor a girl. I have 6 weeks till we find out sex. 

Newbie - Oh gosh.. that's insane. You're 1/4 of the way done, though! I would be in way big trouble. Procrastination is my game.


----------



## Hotbump

I'm just impatient like always and since it's our last baby I'm dying to know the gender :haha:

I don't know what I'm going to do for an announcement. Guess I'll go on pinterest and look at ideas. I don't even know when I'm going to announce it. I'm bloating very badly so I don't think i can hide it much longer lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## WDWJess

Hi all

Sorry I've not been on for a while again. Just back from a lovely week away with the kids and my parents for some much needed r&r. I have an idea an our announcement, will be putting it together in Tuesday afternoon after our first scan. Only 3 more sleeps, can't wait to finally see if we are expecting a singleton or twins!

Hope everyone is ok? My nausea has settled down a little but exhaustion is still a huge issue. I look huge too which is why a small part of me is expecting to see 2 on the scan!!! Feel movements such as little flips every now and then too. So in love already!


----------



## danser55

No matter how much sleep I get I am exhausted and ready for bed or a nap. I really hope I get more energy soon.


----------



## WDWJess

danser55 said:


> No matter how much sleep I get I am exhausted and ready for bed or a nap. I really hope I get more energy soon.

Sorry you feel like that too. I can't get through a day without having a mid afternoon nap. So grateful I work from home so I can take a nap whenever I need! The last week whilst I have been away the naps haven't been enough and I've had to go to bed as soon as the kids are in bed at 7.30!


----------



## Literati_Love

I am with you all on the exhaustion. Makes me so miserable that I have no energy to do anything fun and spend my weekends napping! 

vrogers- I LOVE your announcement! That's really cute and creative. 

Newbie - wow, that's a lot to write but might be nice to get it over with before baby arrives! I'm sure you can do it! What are you getting your PhD in? Good for you! :) 

Ali- I hope your son cooperates for your announcement photo!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, Literati! :) 

Can't wait to see announcements of those who are making one!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - He definitely won't! So I'll have to keep trying till I get something acceptable


----------



## shobbs

Ok so the first bit of trimester was dragging up until 10/11 weeks however i cant believe im almost 14 weeks now yeahhhhh


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im 14 weeks today :)


----------



## WDWJess

Great feeling isn't it Shobbs?!

When does everyone believe 2nd tri begins? Some say 13 weeks is start of 2nd yet others say 14 weeks. I never know what to go by but seen as I'm nearly at 14 weeks think I'll just say I'm definitely in 2nd trimester in a few days!


----------



## newbie2013

My PhD is in educational leadership and will take me years to finish because I'm doing it part time.

I had a glorious nap today and felt great afterwards. Tomorrow, I have a study day planned and I'll take my mum for a walk along the beach - it will be chilly (southern hemisphere winter) but I need exercise!

Oh, I bought a maternity bra! Very exciting 

Also trying to pick a stroller for my mum to bring over to me. Anyone had any experience with the baby jogger city mini gt?


----------



## Hotbump

I believe second trimester begins at 13 weeks, well according to my ob and Google :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hot, everyone I know the ramsi theory has been correct. It was correct for me as well!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We had another scan today


----------



## danser55

Hotbump said:


> I believe second trimester begins at 13 weeks, we'll according to my ob and Google :haha:

I really thought it was 14 weeks.


----------



## Hotbump

froggyfrog said:


> Hot, everyone I know the ramsi theory has been correct. It was correct for me as well!

Eek! I hope it's right for me too! I went to ingender.com and the gender experts for my Ramzi theory and they both guessed girl.


----------



## AliJo

I kind of want to do gender experts but I just need to wait! It'll go by faster than I realize since we will be taking a week vacation right before we find out. 14 weeks in 2 days!

My son didn't cooperate at all. Just going to use the most acceptable picture we have.


----------



## AliJo

Also I go by 13 weeks being second trimester. That's what they go by around here.


----------



## newbie2013

I don't know enough about Ramzi theory to bother with it! I am still hoping we're having a girl - mainly because we have no idea about boys names and have ONE single girls name that we like. 

As for the second trimester, I thought it started in the middle of the 13th week. 

I'm booked in for my first trimester screening scan on Friday! I'm looking forward to seeing the baby again and my mum is beside herself with excitement. It will be her first time ever seeing an ultrasound live. I wish DH could be here, but he's on the other side of the world, so at least I get to share it with my mum.


----------



## Literati_Love

I definitely count 13 weeks as second trimester. That is how my Dr counts it as well. 

I can't believe some of you are in your second trimester already! That is so shocking to me!


----------



## Vankiwi

Second trimester for me today! Weeeeeeeeeeee! Have definitely been feeling better nausea-wise too. And heard the heartbeat again on the doppler tonight, found it in seconds!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yey congrats on second tri. My babys heart was 155bpm yest. I just got my 19week scan appointment through :)


----------



## Anababe

I go by 13 weeks being 2nd tri and I'm not far off now! Still feeling very nauseous in the mornings though and struggle without taking one of my tablets but I'm down from 3xday to just 1 in the morning now.

Got my NT scan tomorrow and booked my private gender scan for 23rd July so not long now, can't wait! Then 26th got my 16 week appt with midwife where we will finally get to hear baby's heartbeat.. been a long wait for that!

I've never really heard I'm of the ramzi theory before this pregancy but looked back on older scans and it seems fairly accurate looking at them.


----------



## WDWJess

Anababe said:


> I go by 13 weeks being 2nd tri and I'm not far off now! Still feeling very nauseous in the mornings though and struggle without taking one of my tablets but I'm down from 3xday to just 1 in the morning now.
> 
> Got my NT scan tomorrow and booked my private gender scan for 23rd July so not long now, can't wait! Then 26th got my 16 week appt with midwife where we will finally get to hear baby's heartbeat.. been a long wait for that!
> 
> I've never really heard I'm of the ramzi theory before this pregancy but looked back on older scans and it seems fairly accurate looking at them.

Sorry to hear your nausea is still bad but pleased it is better than before.
Good luck for tomorrow, I have my NT scan tomorrow too. Felt like such a long time waiting to finally see baby! Oh and your private gender scan is on my birthday!


----------



## Anababe

Ah thankyou and good luck with your scan tomorrow WDW! :D 

I cant wait to see how baby has grown since kast one couple weeks ago, its at 3pm right on school run time though, so my OH won't be able to make it which he's pretty gutted about, but next couple of weeks should soon pass til gender scan &#128522;


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My OH couldnt make my 13 week scan either. I booked a baby bond babydate a few days after for 39 :) was really good.

So I do have a UTI which is making my tummy hurt too :( which maKes me anxious!


----------



## WantaBelly

Happy 4th to everyone!!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Only 2 more days until my NT scan. I'm looking for to it and also being in second tri in 2 more days.


----------



## AliJo

Parade done and fireworks left. He had only one tantrum before the parade started but after that he dI'd really good. He wanted to run around, but couldn't really let him so he had a meltdown.

Also made a public announcement, so it's been a big day!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yey!


----------



## WDWJess

OH couldn't make it to mine either so I took my mum. Can't believe this is the first we've seen of him/her! I was more emotional this time round then I was with my other 2!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## slammerkin

12 weeks today, and have my NT scan on Thurs morning!

Anyone else weaning an older baby/toddler right now? I've been encouraging my DD to wean since I don't like it now that I'm pregnant, and I have no desire to tandem when she'll be three at the time this baby is born. We haven't nursed in over a week, and I'm much more emotional over it than I thought I would be. Even though I'm ready to be done, it's a hard thing to say goodbye to. It's been such a central part of my mothering and my relationship with her. :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs for the weaning:( its a huge step.

Oh what a beautiful scan pic. I added mine to gender guesses but cant remember how I attached it LOL.


----------



## danser55

I am so so tired. I could not get comfortable last night. I kind of wish I had taken the day off and I have to run some errands after work. The only day I can do them this week is tonight. I can't wait to get into bed again.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs for tiredness. I've got midwife at 4pm. Got to take all 3 kids. Xx


----------



## Anababe

WDW - Beautiful scan pic!

I had my scan today.. nearly 2 hours I was in the hospital had to have 2 attempts at the scan because baby was just far too active and she couldn't get the measurements so had to have a break and walk around for a while. Got it eventually. Baby is so beautiful and I still get so emotional when seeing them bouncing around, even though it's my 5th it's just so amazing :cloud9:


https://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/sgillard85/Mobile%20Uploads/20160705_162137_zpsw77wx3fl.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Awee beautiful scan. I said to the lady doing the scan it never ceases to amaze does it? This is my 4th and still amazed.

My midwife has ok'd and encouraged a home birth today! Yey!


----------



## shobbs

Anababe said:


> WDW - Beautiful scan pic!
> 
> I had my scan today.. nearly 2 hours I was in the hospital had to have 2 attempts at the scan because baby was just far too active and she couldn't get the measurements so had to have a break and walk around for a while. Got it eventually. Baby is so beautiful and I still get so emotional when seeing them bouncing around, even though it's my 5th it's just so amazing :cloud9:
> 
> 
> https://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/sgillard85/Mobile%20Uploads/20160705_162137_zpsw77wx3fl.jpg

Thats a little girlie 
:)


----------



## Anababe

shobbs said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> WDW - Beautiful scan pic!
> 
> I had my scan today.. nearly 2 hours I was in the hospital had to have 2 attempts at the scan because baby was just far too active and she couldn't get the measurements so had to have a break and walk around for a while. Got it eventually. Baby is so beautiful and I still get so emotional when seeing them bouncing around, even though it's my 5th it's just so amazing :cloud9:
> 
> 
> https://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/sgillard85/Mobile%20Uploads/20160705_162137_zpsw77wx3fl.jpg
> 
> Thats a little girlie
> :)Click to expand...

You know during the scan I thought omg how flat and girly the nub looked but looking at the photo I'm not sure.. people are leaning more boy. Would you def guess girl. I'm happy either way but would love another girl!


----------



## Anababe

Midnight - Ahh that's great about the home birth if that's what your hoping for. I've had two and would choose this everytime now providing all is ok.


----------



## WDWJess

Ah lovely scan but naughty baby lol.

Midnight - my midwife has encouraged me and is in full support of me having a home birth too. My last delivery was extremely quick, went from 2-3cm to having her in my arms within 15 minutes in total, I was still on antenatal ward (having a bath) and husband was at home as it was early hours in the morning and I wasn't in active labour. So have been advised it would be safer for baby and I to plan a honebirth otherwise I could end up delivering on route!

I posted my Facebook announcement a couple of hours ago...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes, for similar reasons. All my labours under 2 hrs from first contraction and I dont seem to have a transition stage? Just irregular contractions then...push! Plus our new house is very rural xxx


----------



## WDWJess

Oh wow lucky you! I seem to have very long pre-labours with regular contractions then bam active labour comes out of nowhere and is over in a flash!


----------



## chitown28

Beautiful scans and beautiful announcements! I'm teary-eyed looking at all of them! So happy for everyone!

Can't wait until my next scan at 20 weeks (I literally can't wait - so annoying that it's still 7 weeks away!). Into the 2nd trimester today according to some...can't believe it!


----------



## Anababe

I had a very quick second stage with my daughter. The midwives were not even there I was coping fine one min then juat hit transition and thought I needed gas an air, so called for midwives to come out and it just all happened so quick, waters went in the pool and I was pushing.. think I pushed a couple of times, said I think she's crowning then in one push head and body came out.. midwives arrived few mins later and congratulated me :haha: I called them a bit earlier with my next one lol!


----------



## danser55

Yay what beautiful scan and babies!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

His head is on the left. His hands are by his face, it looks like he is rubbing his eyes, or trying to block us from seeing him. His feet are snuggled up so cute. She had a hard time getting a good picture because he is so crazy in there. He doesn't stop moving.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Too cute!


----------



## WDWJess

Ah that's amazing froggy!


----------



## vrogers

Cute scans and announcement picture!! I'm so jealous of everyone's scans, my 12 week scan was so blurry because he/she wouldn't stop moving (which made seeing the whole baby go in and out of focus on screen) and I'm assuming because I didn't drink lots of water beforehand. Hopefully my 15 week scan is much better. 

Also I see there's quite a few of us hitting the second tri tomorrow which is exciting! Congrats to the ladies already there. 

My nausea has been getting much better since 12 weeks, just still always so tired. I'm ready to get that energy I'm supposed to get back haha

Hope all the Americans had a good fourth and that everyone has a good week! :)


----------



## shobbs

This is our option for our facebbok reveal 

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-07/Screenshot_20160701-210840.png

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-07/Screenshot_20160701-210507.png


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I'm also slowly weaning my toddler. I am still nursing once per day (I dropped down from two when I got pregnant because I also stopped liking it once I got pregnant), but I will probably drop it all together in the next couple weeks. I definitely feel a bit emotional about it! Seems like she won't be my baby anymore then. Plus, I feel like there's nothing I can give her that no one else can anymore. She is so active so I'm not sure she'll come to me for cuddles much anymore. :( 

Ana - that totally looks like a girl to me! I can't see how anyone would think boy from that pic (but I'm no expert either! Haha). 

WDW - very beautiful announcement! thanks for posting.

I'm jealous of those of you getting the NT scans because you get such close up, great images! On my dating scan, she was so tiny and blobby I could barely make out the body parts. I know I am choosing not to get the NT scan, but still jealous of the nice pics! Ahha. 

Froggy - that was the same as my LO! Just wiggling and bouncing constantly. Even looked like s/he was waving at us at one point! Haha. Congrats on the good scan. 

Congrats to all who have entered the second trimester already! I am jealous. 

Chi - I'm with you on the LONG wait to the 20-week scan. It's going to feel like forever. I still have 9ish weeks to go (maybe more if I can't get in right at 20 weeks)! :/


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I did not have the nt testing with number 2 and my scan was the same as if I didnt have it?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 20wk scan is 15th August xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Perhaps we have crappier ultrasound technology or something. :/ 
Yay for having your 20 w scan
Booked already!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes, It is at 19 weeks xx hope you get a better picture next time.


----------



## Hotbump

I feel so far away from 2nd trimester. 

I just realized I never properly introduced myself, I always forget to do that since I joined bnb in 2010 :haha:

My name is Cindy, I'm 25 years old. I work part-time and I'm a mom to three boys. I'm pregnant with our beautiful surprise baby #4. Im hoping this is our girl!


----------



## WDWJess

Midnight_Fairy said:


> My 20wk scan is 15th August xx

Mine's the 17th :happydance: x


----------



## WDWJess

Hotbump said:


> I feel so far away from 2nd trimester.
> 
> I just realized I never properly introduced myself, I always forget to do that since I joined bnb in 2010 :haha:
> 
> My name is Cindy, I'm 25 years old. I work part-time and I'm a mom to three boys. I'm pregnant with our beautiful surprise baby #4. Im hoping this is our girl!

Hi Cindy. Fingers crossed for your bundle to be pink x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Exciting week for us!

Hi Cindy! This is my number 4 too xx


----------



## Anababe

Literati - Thanks, we have our fingers secretly crossed for a girl but obviously will be happy either way!

Hi Cindy, everything crossed you have a pink bump! :D

I've got my 20 week scan booked for 26th August, I'll be 20+2. Seems like forever away thinking about being 20 weeks! But I've got my private scan on 23rd this month so get to see baby again in couple weeks. Some days I think it's dragging and I've been pregnant for ages and others it feels like it's flying by already. Be better I think once well into 2nd tri and the sickness has gone!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - I hope it goes well for you! I didn't even feel emotional about it until it was nearly a week gone since our last session. She's taken it very well since it was so gradual. I feel like I actually get a few more cuddles now as a replacement, which is nice.


----------



## vrogers

Shobbs- I like the first one, although both are cute!!


----------



## Angel5000

Hi everyone! I've been away, camping, for the long weekend so I have a lot to catch up on!! 

I Have my 13w OB appointment tomorrow. Don't think I'll get a scan, but since I had one every week since 6weeks with my RE I guess I'm okay with that. :haha: I'm goign to ask her when we should expect the next scan but it probably wont' be until the anatomy scan, which I think is around 20 weeks or so.


----------



## Literati_Love

Shobbs - I missed your post earlier! I absolutely love your first announcement! So funny, creative and cute! Of course the second is nice too! 

Cindy - hello! Thanks for the introduction. I hope you get your girl this time! 

Ana - hope the nausea dissipates soon!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Beautiful scan pictures lady's and cute announcements!!

Hi Cindy !


Just over 12 hours until our first scan. I'm nervous but so excited.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck Thorpedo.

Im just up and off on a speeding awarness course. Opps. Far too early. Has triggered my sickness!


----------



## newbie2013

Lovely scans! They're making me excited for mine on Friday!

And my signature is wrong... I'll be 13 weeks on Friday


----------



## Hotbump

Thanks everyone :flower:

Mid- yay! Another soon to be mommy of 4.

Most of my symptoms have gone away so I'm freaking out a bit. My next appointment is until next week. Almost every symptom has been gone except for tiredness. Anyone lost their symptoms at around 9/10 weeks? Now I'm thinking it might be a boy :haha:


----------



## Anababe

My symptoms disappeared at 10 weeks (apart from sore boobs which have been horrendous since I was about 5 weeks) and I felt totally normal again.. then it all reappeared at nearly 12 weeks.. I'm back to being really tired and sick everyday. I'm hoping it passes soon because I've had enough now and just want to wake up without feeling sick every morning.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No symptoms really jusy hunger nausea and tired. 

Back from course. Yawn!

Son is in isolation at school :( but good news is my screening results for downs was 1 in 155388 so pretty low?


----------



## greats

Hi ladies. Been sooooooo tired. Like just had a huge cup of coffee and it did nothing for me. Nausea is still here if I don't eat enough or get too hungry. NT scan is on the 18th when I'll be 14 weeks, can't wait for that!!! Nothing else new over here, just been super busy and tired lol


----------



## AliJo

Hope everyone has been great! The picture all so wonderful! My next appointment is a week from today, but it's just a check up. I should be scheduling the anatomy scan so that is exciting! 

Nothing new here. Still tired.. I thought it was getting better, but it hasn't. I've been getting heart palpitations a lot with this pregnancy. Anyone else experiencing this? They are generally worse when I'm tired or been moving for too long. I didn't get it with my son, but did have them for awhile when I was working overnights when he was still breastfeeding. 

Midnight - I feel those are great numbers. 

Great - That's great! Just around the corner! 

Hot - Hi Cindy :hi: We're the same age.


----------



## vrogers

I've been getting heart palpitations a lot too. They seemed worse around 8-9 weeks but I still get them more often than before I was pregnant. I mentioned it to my doctor and she actually mentioned adding a little more salt (sodium) and drinking more water-can't remember her entire explanation with the salt thing but she did say it's normal and has to do with my heart getting used to being pregnant and having to work harder


----------



## danser55

RLP is the worst... ouch


----------



## Angel5000

I haven't' had heart palpitations, but I am definitely having RLP and it's AWFUL. It makes me so miserable. :(


----------



## AliJo

RLP sounds awful glad I haven't had to deal with it. Heart palpitations just feel weird. I haven't had much for pain. I am getting like restless legs but I get the same feeling in my major joints. It keeps me awake.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh, random note, I invested in a body pillow. BEST. DECISION. EVER. :)


----------



## WDWJess

I haven't suffered heart palpitations but I get the shakes if I've done too much exercise (walked too far) or have left it too long between eating. 

Angel - I loved my pregnancy pillow with my other 2 pillows but we threw it out coz we weren't planning another :dohh: need to get a new one sooner rather than later!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have RLP and back ache. I am just broken this time around!


----------



## chitown28

Omg vrogers, I'm getting those too! I used to get them back in college when I was stressed and on little sleep, so I thought maybe it was just related to pregnancy anxiety. I'll have to try more sodium and more water, but I feel like I already get too much sodium as it is :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Hot bump- I am 11 weeks and I noticed my symptoms really started reducing last week! Now that I'm 11 weeks they seem way less. A worried thought or two has crossed my mind, but I know symptoms could come back in full force at any time. 

With my dd, at 9 weeks my symptoms almost disappeared completely for an entire week, and then my nausea came back quite bad from 10-14 weeks... So I think it's all pretty normal!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Had my 13 week scan today. Dr said the NT was in normal limits and baby's heartbeat was at 164bpm.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vrogers

Same here, chitown! I've just always thought "salt is bad" but apparently not enough sodium is too, so obviously there's some kind of balance. I knew I wasn't drinking enough water though! I've noticed putting lemon juice in my water helps me drink more for some reason. I've been craving lemons for a few weeks haha so whatever works!


----------



## vrogers

So cute, Thorpedo! Glad you had good news :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

Thank you Vrogers. 

They also said I was measuring ahead by a day but we will keep our original due date. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, Thorpedo! Glad baby is looking great!


----------



## chitown28

Perfect scan picture thorpedo!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Thorpedo!

I've been SO hungry today. Must be a growth spurt!


----------



## Hotbump

Ok so scratch that about my symptoms being gone. I just threw up six times in a row :sick: and now my stomach is in a bit of pain from the event.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely scan xx

Hope your tummy is better soon. I am experiencing some terrible aches. Wonder if just baby #4


----------



## AliJo

I can't sleep but I'm so exhausted. It's almost 2am.. I've been tossing and turning forever.


----------



## Vankiwi

No sleep here either at 12.15am. Probably my nap at 6.45pm when I couldn't keep my eyes open that did it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you ladies sleep soon xxx


----------



## Anababe

Sorry to those having trouble sleeping. I'm the same most nights although I was exhausted last night and slept from around 10pm and struggled to wake up at 7am. I usually awake for 6 so must have been tired.

I've not taken my sickness tablets yet today and feeling fine.. so fingers crossed it might be easing off now. But usually can't get out of bed til I've had it. 

I swear I felt baby move yesterday, about 3 times just little tiny flutters :cloud9:


----------



## newbie2013

I'm having a late night tonight after catching up with two friends I've known almost my entire life. It was great. Long drive back to my mum's tomorrow, then we're going for my scan. So wish dh was here, but I'm happy my mum will get to share it with me. I'll try to post a pic afterwards!


----------



## AliJo

I didn't fall asleep till after 3. I was up 5 hours later since my son decided to sleep in. Going to have to take him on a long car ride I think. He's been taking his naps too late no matter what I do then staying up late. Going to see if I can fix it with a long car ride so maybe he'll be tired earlier.


----------



## danser55

I called the testing company that did the NIPT testing, and they gave my results to the genetic counselor yesterday. I called & left a message. I better hear something today.


----------



## danser55

So I finally got the call, negative for trimsomy 21, 18, & 13 which is great, but our DD last year came back negative for those things too. We also found out there was no Y DNA present, so that means 2 girls. I somehow feel happy, sad, excited and nervous all in one. 

I'm a bit sad honestly there is no boy, with everything we have been through we are done with having children assuming they are both born alive and healthy. I will miss having a son I feel bad for H too. It seems silly, health trumps everything. So one of these girls will be playing hockey now, lol.


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats on two healthy girls Danser! Great news.


----------



## Anababe

Congrats on two girls Danser!

I've not been sick once today or had to take my tablet.. :thumbup: although I've been exhausted last few days.. back to how I was feeling at the beginning just constantly falling a sleep during the day. Can't wait for bed time tonight I don't think I'll be going much later than the kids lol


----------



## slammerkin

Had my NT scan today and everything looked good with baby. :)

Sadly my appointment was mostly ruined by the insurance discussion I had with the receptionist beforehand. I hate insurance in this stupid country. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


----------



## Angel5000

Danser - That's so great that you have two healthy girls!! I can understand being sad about not having a boy, it's okay to be a little sad about it. Just so glad they are healthy! :)


Slammerkin - I'm right there with you. Insurance issues SUCK. I've got some of the best insurance I've ever had in my life right now, and it's still not easy. Yesterday my RE billing department calls me to tell me that they are denying my claims saying I have a secondary insurance so they won't cover any more. :dohh: I most certainly don't have a secondary. After talking to the insurance (the reps are very sweet but weren't helpful) I called them back and the billing department is going to handle it for me. Hopefully they can get the payment. Otherwise I'm looking at some very very high bills for that last month of my RE :growlmad:


----------



## danser55

Thanks everyone, thanks angel! Either way finding out would be emotional.


----------



## Kitamii

01/09/2017


----------



## AliJo

Danser - Aww two little girls. I'm so happy they are healthy! It's definitely okay to be a little sad. Don't feel guilty about it as I know you will grow to be completely content with 2 beautiful little ladies in your life.

I haven't had any issues with insurance but it will be changing it soon so I'm worried about that. I just don't see the transition being smooth.


----------



## Literati_Love

I am having trouble sleeping as well. I usually have insomnia for 2-4 hours in the middle of the night. I am getting so incredibly sick of it. 

Danser - it is understandable you're a bit disappointed you're not having a boy. That is great tests came back negative though and baby seems to be healthy. Hugs!

Ali - my dd (just a month younger than yours) is doing the exact same thing with the late naps and then super late bedtime. It's driving me crazy! I often can't even stay awake long enough to put her to bed at night.


----------



## vrogers

Congrats on the healthy girls, danser! It's completely understandable how you feel. 

I'm still tired all the time and still having nausea. I didn't throw up (until tonight) for about a week so I thought it was gone but the icky "I feel like I need to throw up" feeling comes around fairly often. I'm ready for my energy back and the sickness to be gone but I won't complain because it's for a good cause haha

Also excited to find out the gender in less than 2 weeks! 

Hope everyone is able to get some sleep, I've been having problems sleeping and it's frustrating and doesn't help the constant tiredness


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm ready for my energy to return, I have lots to organise around the house in the next few months! 

Heard the hb on the doppler again this afternoon, it's so easy to find these days. Last two times I've tried I've found it in 10 seconds. Much easier now she's bigger!

I've been sorting through DD's clothes and selling some which is good.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Maybe we'll get lucky and it's just a phase? I can't hardly handle it myself. It's making my exhaustion and probably my insomnia worse. I took him on a long car ride right after lunch when he use to take his naps to get him to fall asleep. I was able to get him out of the vehicle and into bed for a 50 minute nap. No where near long enough, but since it was early compared to what time he got up he did fine all day. I managed to get him to bed a hour earlier than what he's been doing. Two hours earlier than last night. Hopefully it sticks.

Seems like everyone's finding out the gender! I have to wait still over 5 weeks.. Hopefully in a little over 4 weeks. I want to schedule it along with my next appointment after the one I have next week. They might since I drive a little ways to get there. 

Time for me to try to catch some more Zs.. I took a long nap earlier. I'm still super tired but sometimes late naps keep me awake.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Team yellow here. We even got offered a half price gender scan. No no no! Lol
Morning all xxx


----------



## shobbs

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Team yellow here. We even got offered a half price gender scan. No no no! Lol
> Morning all xxx

Were also team yellow. This is my 3rd and final baby. I found out with my other 2 pregnancies so we are definately team yellow this time around :)


----------



## newbie2013

Scan was great today, except it wouldn't cooperate at all. I was asked to leave and eat some chocolate before trying again. The doc didn't see any issues with the scan but my doctor hadn't order the right blood tests, so I'll have to wait until Monday for the proper report. Here's my pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160708-WA0003.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww hello little bean! Shobbs, We also found out early with the other 3. Actually so excited for a surprise x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies! 

Love seeing all the scans and the genders for all the lucky ladies who are finidng out early. We have to wait until 20 weeks I believe, I'm still pretty convinced it's a girl though lol

I'm going in for a reassurance scan this afternoon. I've had some brown discharge the past two days and some stretching and tinges in my lower abdomen. Doctor doesn't seem concerned, said it's probably my uterus stretching and old blood but, he told me to come in for an US just to let me feel better about it. So glad I have an amazing doctor. FX bubs is healthy and growing strong!


----------



## vrogers

I respect you team yellow ladies, I have absolutely no patience when it comes to that! I thought we were gonna have to wait until 18+ weeks and then the nurse asked if we were gonna want the 15 week gender scan and I was like YES before she finished the sentence!

What a cute LO newbie! 

TTC I'm sure like your doctor said everything is fine, but I know it'll be reassuring to actually see!


----------



## AliJo

Kit - I see you posted what I assume is a due date! Feel free to join the conversation!

Newbie - Such a beautiful scan! I'm so excited you're on this journey with us after waiting so long!

So I've had problems with just not feeling good. I thought it was getting better but it isn't. I don't necessarily feel nauseous. It's hard to explain. I just keep struggling with it and nothing makes it better anymore.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am feeling off too. I feel weak and dizzy. Just not like me. Been like it for ages. No sign inprovement. Just horrid xxx


----------



## Angel5000

Allijo - I still have 5 weeks or more left too. My next OB appointment is in 4 weeks, and then at that appointment she'll order the anatomy scan. So far away. :(


As for everyone feeling sick - I thought I was over it, but I'm feeling really sick today. I suspect it's because I took my antibiotics (UTI :( ) without eating enough. I gotta get over the sick part though because I have to tutor this morning, and then I am going to try to go to the gym. I've got a lot of organizing to do today and this weekend. 

We mostly moved the friend who is living with us from our spare bedroom into the office (where we also store all our extra crap because we don't have a garage or storage spae in this house) and so I'm going to start cleaning the room he was in so we can start decorating and organizing that room to be the nursery. I've got summer break to get things organized so I'm trying to figure it out now before we have to go back to work.


----------



## greats

Lovely scan!

Having some pretty intense lower left back pain and stretching pain in my lower left belly... Definitely feels stretchy and crampy. Not fun!!! About to bust out the doppler if the kids let me haha 10 days until my NT scan!!!! I absolutely cannot wait!!!


----------



## Hotbump

I've been feeling off this whole pregnancy, nausea hits every now and then but I dont even know how to explain it.


----------



## greats

Omg gave myself a heart attack... took me a half hour to find baby with the doppler! It's never taken me that long before! Finally found him or her deep down low under my pubic bone on the right side at 148bpm. Usually baby is higher up than that lol


----------



## Momtastic101

So jealous of all these beautiful,scans and gender reveals. I don't get another scan until 20 weeks.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Just had my reassurance scan for the discharge and discomfort and everything is PERFECT. Feel so much better about announcing to the rest of my family tomorrow. 

US tech said she may of seen some boy parts growing BUT, she says it also could of been the cord. Baby wouldn't stay still long enough to get a good picture but, HB was at 158 and bubs is definitely a mover!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Beautiful!


----------



## Angel5000

Beautiful Scans!! 

Momtastic - I'm right there wiht you. Won't get another scan until around 20 weeks. SO incredibly jealous! 

Greats - I did that last night, couldn't find LO for awhile! Apparently baby had moved to the left side (almost always find baby at center or right side) and was down low. Scared me for a little bit! :hugs:


----------



## Ally2015

Hello ksy9b


my jan due date is the 10th :)
This is my first, i had a miscarriage before xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies! I've been MIA for awhile as I have really been struggling with this pregnancy. From morning sickness, to anxiety and depression, and most recently killer headaches. Well it turns out I have high blood pressure which is causing my headaches and possibly why I kept feeling like something was wrong. So I'm working on getting it down with meds, rest, and being closely supervised by my doc. But I'm feeling much better now that I got a sneak peak at my babies. Both were moving around and one even did a little wave. Other than that in hoping the other stuff eases off this weekend. 

All the scans are beautiful! And I'm so thrilled everyone is doing so well!


----------



## AliJo

Welcome Ally! I'm so sorry for your previous loss. Would love to get to know you and share our journey together! 

TTC - Beautiful! I think I would be tempted to do a private scan just to see LO again before 20 wks. I looked, but the only one I saw was a hour away (no big deal) but it was expensive. 

Momtastic - I'm right along with you on that wait. Then I don't get another one after unless they decide they need to check the size of LO. 

Not ready for the weekend to end already and it's hardly even started.


----------



## chitown28

Welcome ally! What a great due date ;)

I'm with those of you not getting a scan until 20 weeks. The wait seems so long already.

Mrsgreen - sorry to hear things have been rough, but glad you're feeling better!


----------



## newbie2013

So, I was looking at my scan photos again. I had the scan at exactly 13w, according to dates, but I noticed that the CRL was 13w4d... so I'm a little ahead. Then I looked at the head measurement - it is 14w13d! OMG! Big head - ouch! My EDD according to actual ultrasound age EDD(AUA) is a full week earlier than when we thought! I'll wait for confirmation from my doc before adjusting my dates.


----------



## Ally2015

chitown28 said:


> Welcome ally! What a great due date ;)
> 
> I'm with those of you not getting a scan until 20 weeks. The wait seems so long already.
> 
> Mrsgreen - sorry to hear things have been rough, but glad you're feeling better!

My 20 week scan is 25th August- seems like AGES away :(

tempted to book a private one half way.... :winkwink:


----------



## Ally2015

AliJo said:


> Welcome Ally! I'm so sorry for your previous loss. Would love to get to know you and share our journey together!
> 
> TTC - Beautiful! I think I would be tempted to do a private scan just to see LO again before 20 wks. I looked, but the only one I saw was a hour away (no big deal) but it was expensive.
> 
> Momtastic - I'm right along with you on that wait. Then I don't get another one after unless they decide they need to check the size of LO.
> 
> Not ready for the weekend to end already and it's hardly even started.

Thank you- lovely to meet you :)


----------



## Literati_Love

I am with everyone who has to wait until 20 weeks for another scan! And that will be my last of the pregnancy unless something goes wrong. 

Mrs green - sorry you're struggling so much! Hope you start feeling better soon. Good you're getting your BP under control. I have also struggled with some depression this pregnancy so far but I think I might feel it lifting a bit. The first tri is rough.


----------



## Anababe

Mrs Green - Sorry you have been feeling not so good, glad your feeling better now and got to see your babies :D

I had a really good day Thursday no sickness at all then yesterday it was my birthday and I was sick from the min I woke up.. typical! But today it seems to have gone again which im happy about because we couldn't do anything for it last night so celebrating tonight instead. Just been for a lovely meal with OH and cinema been nice to have a bit of child free time to spend together, we don't get it very often. 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. 

I am 15 weeks today!
Yesterday I had to stop the car to be sick. Hadnt been sick for ages. Came from nowhere. Luckily my eldest 2 are 10 and 12 and very good at understanding and helping me but they get worried :( 

I feel ok now! And my MIL brought us a doppler. Never used one before but it was wonderful. Have been feeling baby move lots lately. Only short bursts of time, but quite strong! My OH is 6ft 5 so wonder if baby has massive legs too!


----------



## Anababe

Happy 15 weeks midnight! Sorry you was sick yesterday, my children are so used to it now they don't get worried anymore it's just 'oh mummy is being sick again!' :haha:

I dreamt for the first time last night about my gender scan and that it is a boy.. I think it's because I want a girl so badly that I'm thinking about it all the time lately. Not so badly though that I would be terribly disappointed with a boy just would be lovely to have another girl and my daughter is refusing to accept that it could possibly be another brother :haha:

So strange waking up to no kids jumping on my bed.. kind of nice but also kind of don't like it feels a bit too quiet lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Awww enjoy the peace!


----------



## Ally2015

How are you ladies finding weight gain? I feel I am ballooning up!! And so very bloated. Not feeling so great about myself x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I've lost weight (not intentionally) but my shape is different and puffy xx


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I've lost weight (not intentionally) but my shape is different and puffy xx

Jealous! I've gaind like 8 pounds and i have a small frame so i just look puffy and big. I said to my husband i feel like a pastry haha puffy and fat


----------



## Anababe

I've gained about 6lb and definitely look like I've got rounder in my face. Still fitting in my trousers leg wise (can't fasten the buttons anymore! Lol) but put weight on face and bump area. Feeling super fat and bloated at the min be glad when I've got a nice proper bump to show off :D


----------



## slammerkin

I think I've gained 7 lbs, which is better than last time. I was up 8 lbs by 8 weeks with DD. I actually feel like my bump has shrunk a bit as the bloat has finally gone down. I'd love to gain less this time, but I think our bodies just do what they want/need to and we have very little control over it.


----------



## slammerkin

newbie2013 said:


> So, I was looking at my scan photos again. I had the scan at exactly 13w, according to dates, but I noticed that the CRL was 13w4d... so I'm a little ahead. Then I looked at the head measurement - it is 14w13d! OMG! Big head - ouch! My EDD according to actual ultrasound age EDD(AUA) is a full week earlier than when we thought! I'll wait for confirmation from my doc before adjusting my dates.

If you're confident in your dates I'd strongly resist any attempts to move your due date up. It just puts you on a clock to deliver earlier than baby might be ready.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes ^ my notes say the date was decided at the 13wk nhs scan and will not change now.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm 100% confident in my dates - it was an embryo transfer. 

Thanks for the tip, though. Makes sense...


----------



## greats

I'm down 2lbs but overweight as it is so it doesn't surprise me with all this nausea. I tend to not gain much until the end of 2nd trimester when I balloon.

Feeling very nauseous the past 2 days to the point I had to take my Zofran yesterday and just now. We have a lot of plans today but am feeling very yucky and blah... no energy, no motivation to get anything done.


----------



## danser55

I've gained about 7 lbs so far, give or take.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Usual 5pm slump hit. Am over and out for today!


----------



## Literati_Love

I have gained at least 7 lb (probably more now but I'm afraid to look)! I am extremely bloated and my pants are all tight and my shirts are getting too short! :o I'm glad I'm not the only one who has gained so quickly. I'm hoping it will slow down a bit soon. I completely agree with slammer who said that our bodies just gain what they want to and we don't have a whole lot of control over it.


----------



## Ally2015

Glad to know i am not alone in the bloatedness and tight jeans!
My body has definitely changed shape but slammerkin, our bodies will do what they want and need too.

Can't wait for bump to come and bloat to go...

have a good day :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have a good day all...headache here :(


----------



## newbie2013

I'm not sure how much weight I have put on, but as my best friend so eloquently put it last week, my weight has been "redistributed". I think I have a combination of bloating and bump right now. I hope the bloating goes soon. I have already invested in a belly belt extender for my pants (that were already tight from pre-pregnancy weight gain) and I've finally found some decent (well-priced) maternity clothes - don't need them yet, but invested in some while I am in Australia since there's a terrible selection where I live. Got some maternity bras, that I'm hoping will take me through to the end (room to grow!!). It hasn't exactly been a relaxing holiday with my mum, but I've done a lot... including a few walks along the beach. I'll try to attach a pic 
 



Attached Files:







Beach 2016.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Have a good day all...headache here :(

i have had a lot of them... quite bad some days to the point i have to stay in bed. Oh the joys! hoping you feel better soon x


----------



## Ally2015

newbie2013 said:


> I'm not sure how much weight I have put on, but as my best friend so eloquently put it last week, my weight has been "redistributed". I think I have a combination of bloating and bump right now. I hope the bloating goes soon. I have already invested in a belly belt extender for my pants (that were already tight from pre-pregnancy weight gain) and I've finally found some decent (well-priced) maternity clothes - don't need them yet, but invested in some while I am in Australia since there's a terrible selection where I live. Got some maternity bras, that I'm hoping will take me through to the end (room to grow!!). It hasn't exactly been a relaxing holiday with my mum, but I've done a lot... including a few walks along the beach. I'll try to attach a pic

have a fab holiday :) and yeah stock up on the baby clothes!! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely pic.

Ally headaches are horrid. Got a feeling it wont go till tonight and my 3yr old is on a mad one today!


----------



## Hotbump

I haven't gained anything and it's a suposedly because nausea is gone I'm just not hungry and get full fast. I've always gained weight with my boys quickly.


----------



## chitown28

I've had bad headaches, too. I hadn't gotten one in a couple of years, and now I'm getting them multiple times a week. Tylenol doesn't seem to help either...anyone find a fix?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

chitown28 said:


> I've had bad headaches, too. I hadn't gotten one in a couple of years, and now I'm getting them multiple times a week. Tylenol doesn't seem to help either...anyone find a fix?

I just try and drink loads xx


----------



## Vankiwi

I had a really bad headache that lasted for two days last week. Tylenol didn't touch it - so I tried Tylenol and half a cup of caffeinated coffee and it fixed it! I drink lots of water already and that didn't work either. I figured half a cup would be OK to drink.


----------



## greats

Lots of liquids, cup of coffee, relaxing bath, and a nap are the only things that work for me when I have a bad headache during pregnancy... especially the coffee and nap.


----------



## vrogers

My doctor prescribed me magnesium when I told her about my headaches. You just have to drink plenty of water with it so it will work!


----------



## chitown28

thanks everyone for the headache advice! got one this morning and it went away with tylenol and lots of water!


----------



## Ally2015

had awful awful headache today, fell asleep, had no energy at all. 

I had a nap, painkillers, food, water, hot shower but nothing.... its just as bad. 
I feel your pain ladies!! early night for me, its 10.30pm in the uk xx


----------



## greats

Had a check up today, baby's HR was 148bpm. They told me I can stop taking my progesterone now. Had to go to the lab to get 6 vials of blood drawn and give a urine sample! Have no idea why they needed so much just for a panel and my thyroid check. Crazy!

NT ultrasound next Monday!!! I can't wait to see how baby looks!


----------



## AliJo

I haven't had really any issues with headaches until today. My head has been throbbing all day and I was on the go working for 12 hours. Took some Tylenol and it came right back full force a couple of hours later. I just suffered with it the rest of my shift. Got home and took some a little while ago. Hoping some sleep helps. 

Also my appointment got moved back because the person I was going to see won't be in. Little bummed but it is what it is.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies! Sorry so many of you are dealing with headaches. I'm in the same boat. Turns out the majority of mine were caused by high blood pressure so I am now on meds. Today the nurse told me anytime I have a headache that doesn't go away with Tylenol something may be wrong and to talk to your doc or go in. Obviously I'm sure most are caused by hormones or dehydration or stress but just thought I'd throw it out there to anyone getting consistent headaches. I was getting them every day slowly getting worse.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope everyones headaches go soon xxx i have forgotten what normal even feels like :(


----------



## Ally2015

i woke with headache still there, but a few swigs of coffee and i'm feeling more normal today... 

good luck for ultrasound greats

:coffee:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am feeling a bit sicky today, but no headache. Toddler in full force as usual and packing up ready to move 3 hours away and appeal school places. Needs must haha. x


----------



## danser55

I've had a few on and off headaches, most are work related and looking at excel. I told my manager yesterday, he is so happy and excited for me.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am glad it went well at work xx


----------



## Angel5000

Glad to see I'm not hte only one with headaches!! Mine have reached migraine status, to the point where moving causes extreme pain. Tylonel does NOTHING, maybe takes the edge off. :( My sister was told by her OB that the pain from a migraine is significantly worse for the baby than meds are, especially if they are common (my sister gets them weekly when not pregnant, and was having them that lasted WEEKS while pregnant). If I continue to get them I'm going to put a call into the OB. Right now what has worked for me (sort of) is a combination of the following: 

- Peppermint oil (pure, and safe for topical application NOT the kind that you buy in a grocery store for smelling purposes only) applied on my scalp, neck, forehead and temples (make sure it doesn't get in your eyes). It works like an 'icy-hot' feeling but it relieves the pain temporarily. 

- hot bath with an ice pack on my head/neck while in the bath. Obviously not so hot that you are roasting, becaues of the whole pregnancy thing, but hot enough. Can't be cool or lukewarm. 

- I'm taking 2 Extra Strength tylonel before the peppermint oil, with some caffeine (doctor says up to 200mg is safe, that's 2 cups of coffee a day), and then after the bath if it's still there (it's usually reduced but still there) I take another 2 Extra Strength tylonel. Shortly after that it has usually reduced to a manageable pain that I can sleep through.


----------



## froggyfrog

For those of you that switched from your RE to your OB, what was the first OB appointment like? Did you get a scan? I have already had 3 scans from my RE and don't know what to expect. DH wanted to be there for all scans, and I would really hate if I got a scan tomorrow and he wasn't there


----------



## Angel5000

froggyfrog said:


> For those of you that switched from your RE to your OB, what was the first OB appointment like? Did you get a scan? I have already had 3 scans from my RE and don't know what to expect. DH wanted to be there for all scans, and I would really hate if I got a scan tomorrow and he wasn't there

I was with my RE until 12weeks. I have had OB appointments at week 9 and 13. My OB didn't do any scans because I'd already had the "initial first tri scans" and my RE had sent all those files over before my first OB visit. My first visit was a lot of talking and getting to know the OB. They took vitals and drew a LOT of blood for the initial blood work, and drew blood for the first Tri tests and for whatever tests that my RE hadn't done yet. Also urine sample (which is probably going to happen at every OB appointment from now on). My OB looked for baby HB with a doppler, but didn't order a scan. Mine isn't going to order a scan until I'm close to 20 weeks. I think if I hadn't had scans with my RE I would have got one during one of those first two visits. But a lot of times they don't order an extra if you've had at least one around that time to see that baby is developing okay.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just being nosey, what is an RE and OB x


----------



## froggyfrog

Midnight RE is reproductive endocrinologist OB is obstetrician


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you. Only heard of a obstetrician xx


----------



## froggyfrog

RE is the real title for fertility doctor.


----------



## Anababe

Seems headaches are quite popular with us all at the moment :(

I have suffered headaches and migraine before pregnancy anyway so it's nothing new to me but I just hate them so much. My headaches are more in my eyes, more migraine like and a nightmare to shift. I woke up with one this morning in/and above my right eye which moved into both eyes over day and is now just back to being my right eye. I find it hard to cope with as it is but on top of being exhausted and the ms I've just had enough today I just want to cry :cry: looking forward to the kids being in bed tonight and just relaxing with OH.

14 weeks tomorrow. It's about time I was saying goodbye to the MS but it seems to want to hang around! Lol


----------



## shobbs

15 weeks today yeahhhhh


----------



## AliJo

shobbs said:


> 15 weeks today yeahhhhh

Same!!! :happydance: Five more weeks till we're half way there!

I threw up this morning for the first time. Hoping it was just a one time occurance.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Froggy- I transitioned much sooner than you but I did get a scan at my first appointment. I would call and ask what to expect so your DH doesn't miss anything


----------



## froggyfrog

I called and got a call back from my nurse. It's just basic bloods, urine, physical, and going over medical history. Thanks for your replies ladies!


----------



## Ally2015

Angel5000 said:


> Glad to see I'm not hte only one with headaches!! Mine have reached migraine status, to the point where moving causes extreme pain. Tylonel does NOTHING, maybe takes the edge off. :( My sister was told by her OB that the pain from a migraine is significantly worse for the baby than meds are, especially if they are common (my sister gets them weekly when not pregnant, and was having them that lasted WEEKS while pregnant). If I continue to get them I'm going to put a call into the OB. Right now what has worked for me (sort of) is a combination of the following:
> 
> - Peppermint oil (pure, and safe for topical application NOT the kind that you buy in a grocery store for smelling purposes only) applied on my scalp, neck, forehead and temples (make sure it doesn't get in your eyes). It works like an 'icy-hot' feeling but it relieves the pain temporarily.
> 
> - hot bath with an ice pack on my head/neck while in the bath. Obviously not so hot that you are roasting, becaues of the whole pregnancy thing, but hot enough. Can't be cool or lukewarm.
> 
> - I'm taking 2 Extra Strength tylonel before the peppermint oil, with some caffeine (doctor says up to 200mg is safe, that's 2 cups of coffee a day), and then after the bath if it's still there (it's usually reduced but still there) I take another 2 Extra Strength tylonel. Shortly after that it has usually reduced to a manageable pain that I can sleep through.

i was prone to headaches and migraines before pregnancy and get them now, maybe a couple times a week, they usually last the whole day and sometimes into the next morning. Sometimes i can feel them all over my forehead, sometimes just on one side, and other times round my face etc. Thanks for your tips- will try the pepper mint oil. I have found caffeine helps too.

x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Got my "12 week scan" today. Not a NT scan just a check to make sure they're going and thriving and they are. I'm absolutely convinced it's a boy and a girl and I think I'll be crushed if it's not. I won't go back to the doctor until 16 weeks and won't scan until 20 weeks. Babies are crazy! They were bouncing around waving. It looked like they were dancing. 
Also, doc said once I hit 20 weeks I'll be seen more often and will need to get paperwork and what not done then too for delivery. Most people don't have to until around 30-32 weeks but I guess with twins they want to make sure everything is done well in advance. 

Oh and about headaches- my doc also said magnesium, small amounts 4-6 oz of coffee or tea a day, and try one day of round the clock Tylenol, every 6 hours for 24 hours. So just thought I'd pass along the info.


----------



## chitown28

AliJo said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> 15 weeks today yeahhhhh
> 
> Same!!! :happydance: Five more weeks till we're half way there!
> 
> I threw up this morning for the first time. Hoping it was just a one time occurance.Click to expand...

Woot woot! 14 weeks here today. Looks like we have a lot of Tuesday turners :)


----------



## WDWJess

chitown28 said:


> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> 15 weeks today yeahhhhh
> 
> Same!!! :happydance: Five more weeks till we're half way there!
> 
> I threw up this morning for the first time. Hoping it was just a one time occurance.Click to expand...
> 
> Woot woot! 14 weeks here today. Looks like we have a lot of Tuesday turners :)Click to expand...

I'm technically a Tuesday turner as my scan brought my date forward by 2 days but I haven't bothered updating my ticker.

So sorry there's a lot of you suffering badly from headaches. I really feel for you all.

What's everyone's next big thing they are looking forward to? Mine's hearing the heartbeat for the first time at my 16 week check up next Tuesday and also I can't wait to start feeling baby move more (I know I'll regret saying that once I'm getting kicked and elbowed all over the place :haha:)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am looking forward to my OH feeling the baby. Its his 1st and he is so excited! We managed to hear the HB with a doppler which was lovely especially as he cant always make my appointments.

I have been sicky too but think my heartburn makes it worse. Now I know how poor ruflux babies feel!

Xxx


----------



## vrogers

I'm looking forward to finding out the gender. One week from today!


----------



## Anababe

Next big things for us I think are finding out the gender in just over a week and hearing HB at 16 week appt.

I'm feeling the odd bits of movement now just little flutters now and again. Can't wait til OH can feel, I have 4 children but this is his first :D

I'm feeling ok today with ms, been out all morning just got home and feeling a bit tired now so probably will end up falling asleep for half hour before kids get home. 

14 weeks today.. Can't decide if it's going quick or slow, it doesnt seem two mins since we was both sat at home staring at two lines on a test and thinking omg how has this happened.. :haha: yet also feels like I've been being sick forever! 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today :D


----------



## vrogers

I was thinking about that this morning anababe! It feels like I just found out but at the same time like I've known forever, however that works haha. And it feels like we JUST started this group and now most of us are in (or headed into) the second tri. What the heck!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Anababe said:


> Next big things for us I think are finding out the gender in just over a week and hearing HB at 16 week appt.
> 
> I'm feeling the odd bits of movement now just little flutters now and again. Can't wait til OH can feel, I have 4 children but this is his first :D
> 
> I'm feeling ok today with ms, been out all morning just got home and feeling a bit tired now so probably will end up falling asleep for half hour before kids get home.
> 
> 14 weeks today.. Can't decide if it's going quick or slow, it doesnt seem two mins since we was both sat at home staring at two lines on a test and thinking omg how has this happened.. :haha: yet also feels like I've been being sick forever!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today :D

I have 3 and this is my OH first too. Makes it a lil bit special (I know it always is...but you know what I mean!)

Sometimes I feel it is going fast, other times slow. Feels like I have been sick ages but I do not feel very pregnant.

I feel the baby every day now. Usully when I finally sit down. Where I guess the baby is is always where I find with doppler too. The pressure gets really strong! Doesnt last long. Just a little wriggle and that's it.

We are relocating 186miles away, so i am so busy with that and I think it will fly by. That busyness Is keeping me on team yellow! Xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm a Tuesday turner as well, yesterday I hit my 2nd trimester. This is both our first baby (had a MC in December) so, we get excited for everything lol.

I have my NT scan tomorrow so as always, I'm excited to see bubs on screen. Maybe he/she will stay still long enough this time.


----------



## danser55

H picked up a beautiful wall hanging for the nursery last night. It made me so happy. I hope it means he is feeling more confident we will take these babies home. My doctor said I was able to take Sudafed for my congestion so I took some we will see how it goes. 

I think I feel movement, not 100% sure.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wall hanging sounds lovely.

I think the mix of this being my 3rd and OH 1st actually turnt out well. I know the score and can explain stuff to him. He is so excited! Xx

Good luck for NT scan xx

Glad you can take something Danser xx


----------



## Ally2015

Good luck with NT scan,

feel the same as anababe vrogers and midnight fairy- feels like yesterday i saw the two lines on the test, but it also feels slow- only 14 weeks?! 

Feeling a headache coming on today :( feel so fed up with them. 

I booked a private scan- just cannot wait till my 20 week scan at the end of august, feels so long away. Scan is on 26th July... hoping can find out gender.

Anyone starting to show yet? i have a massive bloat- have to wear loose dresses, all my tops are too tight. 

Hope you ladies are all having a good day


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have massive bloat too. I am managing to hide it atm as my big kids do not know yet! Xxx


----------



## greats

Monday turner over here lol

I'm most looking forward to finding out the gender at the end of this month! I can start doing some shopping if it's a boy or if it's a girl just pick up a few more sleepers and that'll be it.


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I have massive bloat too. I am managing to hide it atm as my big kids do not know yet! Xxx

mines is horrenous, just won't go away. always trying to hide mine too haha, the joys!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sick of wearing baggy stuff! Hahah x


----------



## AliJo

I've started wearing some of my old maternity clothes.. I figured I might as well be comfortable. 

I know I'm definitely looking forward to OH feeling little one move. Event though this is our second I know he's impatient to be to that stage. He's really eager to find out the gender. I think it's going slower for him than it is for me! I'm also excited to get DS to feel baby move. We talk to him about how he's going to be a big brother and that there is a baby coming, but I think once I really start to show and he can see/feel baby move it'll really start clicking that something is going to happen. 

My appointment is Friday, then in a couple of weeks we're going to be heading down to Florida to visit my brother and meet my niece for the first time!


----------



## chitown28

I'm looking forward to so many things!

- Feeling the baby move (don't feel anything yet)
- 20 week u/s (not until end of August, blah!)
- Having an actual bump versus just looking fat (hah!)
- Not having headaches any more!


----------



## AliJo

chitown28 said:


> I'm looking forward to so many things!
> 
> - Feeling the baby move (don't feel anything yet)
> - 20 week u/s (not until end of August, blah!)
> - Having an actual bump versus just looking fat (hah!)
> - Not having headaches any more!

I definitely am eager for an actual bump! I'm overweight although not horribly so, but I just feel fatter!


----------



## Anababe

Midnight - Ahh I don't envy that move.. I did it couple years ago I came back to my home town to be with family after living over 200 miles away for a few years.. nice to be back but I remember how busy the lead up to the move was!

Yeah my OH is so excited.. well I think he is, he's on and off with how he shows his feelings towards it. I think he's finding things a bit harder because I've had 4 and it's his first.. he's a bit mixed with feeling scared and happy. I do understand its hard we have only been together just over a year and I think he's worried the pressure it's going to put on us but we will be fine. I think it's hard for men at this stage because all they see is us feeling sick and tired, when I'm showing properly and he can feel baby it might feel a bit more real for him.

I'm showing now, but the size changes shape everyday sometimes I look massive others not so, so def alot of bloat and bit of bump!

Has everyone started buying stuff yet? I've been looking but not bought anything. As it's our 5th I can't really pass things down as it's already passed through youngest two so need start again with this one. Think we are waiting til after gender scan before really thinking about shopping. Can't help looking at all the beautiful prams though!


----------



## AliJo

Ana - I haven't bought anything yet because we want to know the gender as well. I have lists made of items I like and I'm constantly looking. We have some of the bigger items, but we have to buy a lot yet because I gave a lot to my brother as they couldn't really buy anything. If it's a boy we won't need too many clothes although I'll still get some. I'm sad because the bouncy seat I liked so much is no longer in production!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Anababe said:


> Midnight - Ahh I don't envy that move.. I did it couple years ago I came back to my home town to be with family after living over 200 miles away for a few years.. nice to be back but I remember how busy the lead up to the move was!
> 
> Yeah my OH is so excited.. well I think he is, he's on and off with how he shows his feelings towards it. I think he's finding things a bit harder because I've had 4 and it's his first.. he's a bit mixed with feeling scared and happy. I do understand its hard we have only been together just over a year and I think he's worried the pressure it's going to put on us but we will be fine. I think it's hard for men at this stage because all they see is us feeling sick and tired, when I'm showing properly and he can feel baby it might feel a bit more real for him.
> 
> I'm showing now, but the size changes shape everyday sometimes I look massive others not so, so def alot of bloat and bit of bump!
> 
> Has everyone started buying stuff yet? I've been looking but not bought anything. As it's our 5th I can't really pass things down as it's already passed through youngest two so need start again with this one. Think we are waiting til after gender scan before really thinking about shopping. Can't help looking at all the beautiful prams though!


Oo our situations sound similar. We have been together a year next month! So yes, the pressure and worry of opinions is horrid. My OH feels pressure to do the right thing constantly. I tell him we only need to do what we wish. He is very scared too! There are no babies in his family yet. He has no idea what to expect! Xx

I want to buy stuff but no point untill moved as will just have to move it all again! Xx


----------



## AliJo

Any suggestions on great activities and toys for a long car trip with a 2 year old?


----------



## vrogers

I'm so jealous of those of you feeling LO move! This is my first so I imagine it won't be for several more weeks. And I like to think that I'm showing but I'm sure this is just bloat. I'm ready to look pregnant and not just "pudgy" though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AliJo

Vr - I'm sure some of it is bump! Your uterus should be past your pelvic bone. I can feel the top of my uterus now.


----------



## slammerkin

I look super pregnant, but I know it's mostly just my organs pushed up and out. I have a short torso so there's not much space.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

AliJo said:


> Any suggestions on great activities and toys for a long car trip with a 2 year old?

We do a 4hr twice a month, I try and go early or late so she sleeps! Cds of nursery rhymes are good for her but not good for adults!


----------



## WDWJess

slammerkin said:


> I look super pregnant, but I know it's mostly just my organs pushed up and out. I have a short torso so there's not much space.

This is so me!

Hubby doesn't like to feel baby move. He tried once with our first and it just freaks him out so won't even contemplate feeling or watching any of our babies move, makes me sad as I think it's amazing.

I have felt baby move a handful of times just butterfly sensations apart from once when I was drinking a can of ice cold fizzy coke and every time I took a sip baby was literally somersaulting about!


----------



## AliJo

Midnight_Fairy said:


> We do a 4hr twice a month, I try and go early or late so she sleeps! Cds of nursery rhymes are good for her but not good for adults!

It'll be a 16 hour trip. DH is going to get off work, get some sleep, then we plan to leave late afternoon. He'll be awake for the start of the trip but hopefully we'll finish before he wakes up. I expect we'll have to find a safe place to stop with some good amount of grass for him to run around for awhile. I just don't see him enjoying being held down in a car seat for 4-6 hours before he falls asleep no matter what we bring to entertain him.


----------



## Angel5000

chitown28 said:


> I'm looking forward to so many things!
> 
> - Feeling the baby move (don't feel anything yet)
> - 20 week u/s (not until end of August, blah!)
> - Having an actual bump versus just looking fat (hah!)
> - Not having headaches any more!

Those are mine too!! Especially the actual bump rather htan looking fat! lol! I had some pudge to begin with, but it's just gotten to where I look like I gained a ton of weight rather than a baby bump! Although when my BIL saw me last week he was sweet enough to say "aww, you're starting to show!" as if it was a real bump and not just me looking huge. LoL


----------



## froggyfrog

Chitown, and angel, I have the same list!

I had my first OB appointment today. It was amazing to feel like a regular pregnant person! Everything went well!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ladies, i just had some bad news. I am really freaking out and I am worried for the baby. The news is unrelated to my pregnancy, but will this stress effect? I feel horrendous :(


----------



## newbie2013

I'm so sorry about your bad news! Do your best to clear your mind and relax, which I know can be difficult when bad news raises stress levels. Can you put in some head phones and listen to some relaxing music, or a guided relaxation thing online?

Even talking it out with someone could help. You can always let it out on here. You got a lovely group of women to listen. And I'm on a completely different time zone to most - I'm just waking up - so I'll check in regularly today to see if you've posted anything.


----------



## Literati_Love

I am actually showing now too. When I lie down, I can see my uterus bulging, and feel it too. However, I'm also still super bloated so I looked 6 months pregnant instead of 3. Sigh! 

Vrogers - beautiful bump!

Midnight - I'm very sorry about your bad news. Although stress is not really good for the baby, ALL pregnant moms go through some stress at some point, and it is very unlikely to affect your baby. Try to relax and try to cope with the news the best way that you can.


----------



## Ally2015

Angel5000 said:


> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to so many things!
> 
> - Feeling the baby move (don't feel anything yet)
> - 20 week u/s (not until end of August, blah!)
> - Having an actual bump versus just looking fat (hah!)
> - Not having headaches any more!
> 
> Those are mine too!! Especially the actual bump rather htan looking fat! lol! I had some pudge to begin with, but it's just gotten to where I look like I gained a ton of weight rather than a baby bump! Although when my BIL saw me last week he was sweet enough to say "aww, you're starting to show!" as if it was a real bump and not just me looking huge. LoLClick to expand...

These are mine too!! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you so much. I will be ok. More upset then stressed. I have a hospital appointment and feel like I will burst into tears! Xxx


----------



## newbie2013

Then burst into tears! Let it out. Might be the best thing you could do. It would release everything and you'd be with people who can give you support.


----------



## danser55

I think I have felt some movement. My sister asked me today about getting her a list of guests and to register. I'd like a baby shower, but the idea of it makes me so incredibly anxious.


----------



## vrogers

That's sweet of your sister, danser! 

Registering makes me anxious because neither of us has ANY clue what we need or what the best brands are and then yesterday I was taking a peek at the classes offered at the hospital I plan to give birth, and saw the ABCs of newborns class was already filling up for the October one (this class is only every 2 months) so I got us signed up for that one. We haven't a clue when to register for the childbirth one so I set that aside for now. Sometimes I just feel like I have no clue what I'm doing and baby's not even here yet. 

Also ready to get that second tri energy I keep hearing about. Just woke up from a 2 hour nap after telling myself I was going to work out!


----------



## Angel5000

Midnight - I'm so sorry you got some bad news. Stress can affect the baby, but I don't know how much and I'm sure it'll be okay. Take some deep breaths, try to do something to help you calm down (tea, or a warm bath or something?). :hugs: 

vrogers - I'm in the same boat. Registering makes me anxious too because we don't know what we are looking for and what brands, etc. 

I could use that 2nd Tri energy too! :haha: I keep making myself go to the gym, but it leaves me SO tired, even if I only do a little bit, that I have to take a nap! LoL


----------



## greats

Some suggestions for what to register! Looooooove the Aden and Anais muslin cloths, plus they come in adorable designs... we use them as a swaddle blanket, burp cloth, car seat cover when it's raining, etc.

Popular infant seats in the US are Britax or Chicco... great crash safety ratings as well!

If you plan on bottle feeding, register for a few different brands as baby might not take to particular ones. My first took to every bottle brand whereas my second will only take munchkin latch bottles.

I prefer jogging strollers as they are VERY easy to maneuver around. Though I hear the city mini and britax b agile strollers are fab!


If we are having another girl, we won't be doing any shower, but if we're having a boy then we will be doing a small sprinkle just for clothes and diapers.

NT ultrasound is in 4 days!!!!!!


----------



## vrogers

Oh my goodness, thank you greats! One of the many reasons I love this forum, everyone is always so helpful and it's nice to have many ladies who have already been down this road.


----------



## Angel5000

Yes, thank you greats!! 

So, while we are on the subject of a registry..... I'm looking through things and adding them to my "private registry list" on amazon, just to get an idea (and they give you tips on things to consider buying which is helpful). One thing that popped up is diaper pails. I ABHOR the smell of dirty diapers. I had a friend who just used a regular trash can in her nursery and the room always smelled of nasty dirty diapers, and my house is small and I can guarantee that smell will permeate through the entire house. So, prior mama's, can you weigh in on your thoughts regarding the different diaper pails and what works and what doesn't work? 

Some people swear by the diaper genie, I've heard others mention other brands, and I've heard others say neither is worth it and just to use a trash can. But seriously, I'll pay the extra $ for one that keeps the smell concealed (and I know the smell isn't an issue right away but that's not the point :haha: )


----------



## Vankiwi

Angel we used a diaper genie but didn't get it until 6 months when we started solids. Before that it didn't stink as it was just breast milk!


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

I'm back in my home country on holiday right now and since everything is so much more expensive where I live (and I'm not fluent enough to completely understand everything a sales person would say to me), I decided to hit the baby stores while I'm here. I went into several, including different branches of the same store, and asked about 100 questions (probably more!), specifically looking at a few bigger items - stroller/pram, car seat and breast pumps. I got their advice and every single store recommended the same car seat and stroller for my purposes. I've both the car seat (a britax safe and sound) and picked out the stroller (city mini GT) that my mum will bring over for me when she comes for the birth. I'll check out strollers at home first, just in case we find one the same, as good, or similar for a similar price and then I'll tell her not to worry. We also might be going to the UK in September, and with the pound so weak right now, we might be better buying it there (sorry UK mums to be!!). 

Haven't even thought about things like diaper pails! You're way ahead of me, but definitely worth thinking about. I look forward to hearing more ideas from experienced mama!


----------



## Vankiwi

Newbie I'm not sure where you normally live but have you checked you can use an Aussie seat in the other country? For example you can use an Aussie seat here in Canada.


----------



## newbie2013

Where I live, there are very few regulations regarding things like that. An Australian seat would be far safer than any seats sold over there! Car seats aren't even a requirement :-( Seat belts in the back seat are still optional :-(


----------



## Ally2015

how you ladies all doing today?

i went to doc about headaches, said my blood pressure was fine and it was just hormone related. She also advised to keep track of my food and water intake as certain foods or smells may trigger of headaches- she said cheese and chocolate are two potential culprits.

:coffee:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Had my NT scan yesterday, bubs of course was being the crazy mover that she is. When we started the scan she was upside down and waving. Scan went well, HR was 157, she measured a few days ahead and the tech said liquid behind the neck was good. My dad cracked me up, he kept hovering over the screen and laughed every time she moved or waved. Of course she never lets us get a good picture but, I've attached the blurry one below lol.


----------



## slammerkin

We just put diapers in the regular trash can in the kitchen. I can't recall any major stink issues.


----------



## danser55

midnight- sorry for the bad news
froggy- yay for moving on to the OB
vrodgers- registering is so overwhelming right now, so much stuff and times two. I have lots of friends with kids as a good resource.


----------



## Angel5000

Vankiwi - Thanks! I am going to try to breast feed for as long as possible but I Know that both my mom and sister had difficulty producing enough milk to breast feed so I am prepared for the fact I Might have to go to formula sooner than I had planned. 

Newbie - THat's great that you can get out and look around in other places! I'm not really that far ahead, I just saw it on the amazon list of things for the nursery. :haha: I haven't looked at carseats or strollers yet. . . . Car seats aren't a requirement where you live?! :wacko:

TTCBaby - Good to hear! Isn't it just adorable when they are moving around? Baffles me a little at how active they can be in womb but how not active they are when they are born. lol.


----------



## greats

We had a diaper genie and didn't use it very long as it really didn't mask the smell of poop diapers. I just save all my plastic grocery bags from walmart and put the poop diaper in that and tie it up, works great, and I live in an apartment. 

Nice scan photo, TTCBaby!

Also for those having a baby shower, do a diaper raffle! Anyone who brings a box of diapers can be entered into a raffle and win a prize! I threw my SILs baby shower last spring and we gave away a little nail/pedicure kit, $10 gift card to Target, and a bottle of wine. She got a tonnnnn of diapers!


----------



## AliJo

TTC - Sounds like a great experience!! 

Newbie - They don't require car seats there?? Where do you live? Seat belts in the back are optional if you're 18 or older but you have to if you're under 18. 

Someone told me to use dog bags instead of wasting money on a diaper genie or something along those lines. 

Had my doctor's appointment today. Heart rate was 153! I was so happy to hear baby's heartbeat! I still feel movement everyday. Doctor said everything was fine with my blood work. Which I expected since they didn't call. 

The anatomy ultrasound is set up for August 17th. So excited! I can't wait! 

I didn't have a baby shower with my first. I wanted to but I was in the middle of nursing school and it was all too complicated at the time for me. I kind of want to this time around. I'm not sure.


----------



## vrogers

I've saved the stroller/car seat info y'all have given as well as not needing the diaper genie and other registry items to get! I feel so clueless in this area since I'm brand new to this haha. Thank you all for the help! Glad I'm not the only one a little anxious about registering, but looks like there's plenty of experienced mamas here :) 

Congrats on the good scan/appt TTC and Ali!


----------



## newbie2013

I am also totally clueless and found the best thing to do is ask questions! Our group is a good source of information, but I also found the stores very helpful. All I need to do now is figure out how I'm going to get my suitcase packed with the stuff I bought! Luckily, I only came with 9kgs and have 2 x 23kgs baggage limit! I don't think I've bought anything too heavy, but you never know! Heading back to dh next week. I'm wondering what he'll think about my little bump that's developing!


----------



## Anababe

Lovely scan photo TTC glad all went well.

I'm on my 3rd day of no sickness at all.. maybe that is it now!? Fingers crossed!

Feeling ok last few days I'm still just super tired. Find out gender next Sat so only a week to go, can't wait now just want this week to pass by quick!


----------



## vrogers

I caved and sent my 8 week scans in to the gender expert people and they predict girl so I'm even more anxious for Wednesday!


----------



## danser55

We are already looking into window treatments for the nursery. I went into Pottery Barn kids, I loved what they had. Their hooded towels and blankets are so soft. Anyone else get some of their nursery decor from Pottery Barn Kids?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all.

Thanks for well wishes feeling much better now.

Just back after a 5hr drive with 3 kids on my own. So will catch up tomorrow. 16weeks today xx


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I'm always looking at Pottery Barn Kids! We're waiting to know what we are having having then we're going to come up with a theme. I get catalogs from them. I will definitely be looking there for decor for sure. 

Midnight - Yay for 16! I love my turn over days. 

So found out today that one of my cousins is expecting her 2nd! I'm so excited for her. She lost her first one to SIDS at 4 months. I have another cousin expecting her second as well just 2 weeks before me. Baby dust is in the air for my family I suppose!


----------



## Vankiwi

Loving all the scans!

I like Pottery Barn Kids too, but we didn't do a nursery for DD and won't for this one either. DD was in our room til 7 months old and we only have a 2 bedroom apartment! So this one will share with DD once she's out of our room, unless we move.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just felt a kick from outside! Started at 16weeks with my 3rd too. I hope my partner catches it so on!


----------



## newbie2013

I've felt nothing yet! A couple of days ago, I thought I felt something, but this is my first, so I'm skeptical. I can't wait for dh to feel it kick! 

I'm heading to the airport tomorrow night (24 hours from now) and I'll be home 24 hours after that. Dreading the 14 hour nonstop first leg... I'm hoping to get an extra seat or two (or an upgrade - yeah, right!) so I can rest as much as I can. So looking forward to seeing dh! Hardly seen him since I was 5 weeks :-(


----------



## slammerkin

I didn't do a proper nursery for DD, and won't for this one either. Won't even be putting up a crib, since DD hardly used it and I don't see the next using it either. Baby will either sleep with me from the start or do a bassinet by the bed for a while and then sleep with me.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We won't have a nursery either. Baby going in with us then with my youngest. 

Hope flight goes well and you get a big hug from DH xx


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies how you all doing and feeing?
i went on a camping trip this weekend, ate way too much junk food- feel like this week need to be super healthy and eat lots of fruit and veg x

Midnight_Fairy- amazing about the kicks- not felt anything yet... just feel fat and bloated haha. 

newbie2013- safe travels!! :)


----------



## danser55

I feel flutters sometime and kind of like I am being tickled but from the inside, I hope those are moments. I don't feel them all the time either. I also wouldn't be surprised if it's just gas. 

The big debate for the nursery is whether to do a chandelier or a ceiling fan. H wants the practical ceiling fan. Sigh.. I'm a bit torn between going practical and making the nursery as beautiful as possible.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Camping sounds fun. Its too hot here. Melting :(


----------



## froggyfrog

Way too hot to camp here! I would probably be the most miserable person ever. 

Danske that is tough, if the room is well ventilated, I vote for the chandelier! 

I can't wait to start feeling the baby move. I know I have a long way to go. right now all I have is RLP which is just plain awful!


----------



## Ally2015

It was actually raining the whole time- i live in scotland- we rarely get sunshine!


----------



## Angel5000

I had a terrible scare the other day. DH and I had a huge fight. We've been married just over 2 years, beent ogether for 4, and have known each other since we were 15 and this was the only fight we've had like this. We usually get along so well, we have very complimenting personalities so when one of us is worked up the other usually manages to diffuse the situation. Not this time. Anyway, I was so frustrated/angry/worked up that I was shaking and crying and didn't stop for hours (he felt horrible about that, but even after I couldn't stop crying or shaking, damn hormones). Side effect - I Couldn't find baby's heartbeat for 2 days. That day or the next. Was in a definitely panic and was about to call OB but I Found baby this morning right away. So relieved. <3 


On a completely different note - I can't eat. I'm not nauseous, no morning sickness, just NO appetite. I feel perpetually full. and if I try to eat anything I feel sick like I overate and start to gag. I didnt' realize until I went to bed last night and DH asked how much I had ate (he was gone yesterday until 9pm so he didn't see me eat any meals) that all I had managed to eat was some cottage cheese, two tomatoes, and two very small slices of pizza (which made me feel really sick). :( 

Today I picked up fresh fruits/veggies to use in my juicer, because I can get down liquids, and that will get me some nutrients and DH insisted I buy some ensure to get some nutrients. THis sucks. I mean, on the positive side I'm not gaining any more weight but I don't think this is the healthy way to go about it. 



Midnight - I'm so jealous of you! Feeling kicks!! I'm 15 w today, felt nothing yet. Hope I can feel something soon!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - sorry you can't eat! Hope that settles soon. 

AFM - I'll be officially out of my first trimester as of tomorrow! Dr's appointment on Wednesday and I'll finally get to hear the heartbeat. I am feeling a lot less sick...but still hits me sometimes (I threw up randomly Sunday morning!). I am quite tired but we were on holidays at the lake last week so I was able to nap nearly every day, and that has made me feel a lot more rested for today. I am enjoying feeling a bit better, and can't wait for the tiredness to lift so I can really enjoy the summer!


----------



## newbie2013

I had that full feeling last week and the week before. I had to force myself to eat. This week, however, I keep waking up hungry! I over ate last night and went to bed feeling it and now at 5am, I woke up so hungry! 

It's going to be a long day... 5am now, flight isn't until 9:30pm... At least I haven't packed yet, so I've got lots to do!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm sorry to read about your fight with dh. Our hormones are doing weird things to our bodies and we could react to situations differently to normal. 

Thanks for the good wishes! Flying is a means to an ends. A necessary evil...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry to hear that :( I had a bit of upset too and it was horrid couldnt snap out of it xxx


----------



## Angel5000

Today I've managed drink 30oz juice i made with apples, carrots and celery in my juicer (Really very good, better than it sounds, and no pulp BLEH), two pieces of toast with butter, an ensure, and just now a carnations breakfast drink and two string cheese sticks. DH is freaking out because I said I don't want dinner. He finally convinced me to eat chicken noodle soup. I think I can stomach that. 

It's so weird that it's not nausea just a lack of hunger. But that's way better than yesterday. So I'm making improvements. And at least the morning juice I had was full of healthy stuff. 


Literati - yay! So exciting! I was so happy when I was finally out of first tri! 

Newbie - I've had that too, a couple days where I'm just ravenous. But it's been about a week of no food and then suddenly a day of ravenous appetite and then boom, can't eat again. And yeah, our hormones are insane right now. 

Midnight - :hugs: I think our hormones are playing nasty tricks on us. Stuff that wouldn't make me this upset is pushing me over the edge, but only sometimes. Other times I'm fine. So ridiculous


----------



## greats

I have that full feeling as well... didn't eat much all day and forced a bagel down.

So we had our NT ultrasound today... turns out I'm actually 15 weeks today, not 14, so they couldn't do the NT. Instead, they did a gender scan lol

We are having another girl!!! 3 girls. Absolutely done after this one, don't think I can handle more than 3 girls... don't know how I'm going to do 3! Hahaha


----------



## Literati_Love

GreatS - congrats on another girl! That's nice you got to find out early.


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww congrats on a girl!!


----------



## vrogers

greats- congrats on another girl!! How exciting! 

I'm having the same issue with food but seems like it only happens in the evenings. I'm hungry when I wake up and usually eat peanut butter toast or yogurt, then hungry for lunch, but then by dinner when my husband asks what I want to eat I feel full and generally 'blah'. I force myself to eat so I can take my prenatal but it's so annoying, it's like I dealt with nausea and it seems to be gone but this loss of appetite is just frustrating


----------



## Ally2015

I actually feel hungry all the time! I wish I didn't as i am ballooning!!

Angel5000- sorry to hear about your fight, hope all is ok now. 

greats- congrats on daughter number 3 !! :)


----------



## chitown28

congrats greats! suddenly lots of girls on this thread :)

Is anyone else super bored of pregnancy? Week 15 today but seems like it's dragging on so slowly lately


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats greats! I really want a girl but I have a strong suspicion it's going to be a boy. Just a feeling . . . but we'll see. 

chitown - I'm with you! I'm bored with the whole pregnancy thing. :haha: firstly, I feel like it's taking forever, and secondly...I'm over it. The hormones, the lack of eating, blah. I'm ready to move on and just have my rainbow baby. :) 

Ally - Thanks. :hugs: We are doing okay, things are looking better today. We've decided that we need to communicate better, and so we are going through the Love Languages book and 5-week challenge together to see if that helps for now.


----------



## Ally2015

chitown28- YES and fed up.... booked a private scan - 7 days. seeing baby always cheers me up haha. I want to not have headaches and feel more normal. 



Angel5000- glad things are better- communication is so important. I also believe men and women see and interpret things quite differently, so can be easy to fall out and not see each others views clearly. 

x


----------



## shobbs

Holi ladies. Been a whike since ive posted i had my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday. Babies heartbeat was 153. Got my 20 week scan in august 10th so excited even though we are staying team yellow :) i feel great at the minute. Tiredness is still lingrring but not as bad as a couple of weeks ago and sickness had gone. I am suffering with headaches though. Midwife said bloods and bp is great so to just drink plenty. 16 weeks todays yeahhhhhh


----------



## vrogers

Some parts of it feel slow and some fast, but how crazy is it that in 4-5 weeks lots of us will be halfway there? Feels like I JUST got my bfp! 

My gender scan is tomorrow and I'm nervous. Scans always make me nervous for some reason and I'm also hoping baby cooperates and doesn't turn around or cross legs haha


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck on gender scan. I dreamt I had a girl but then was a boy ha ha x

Going fast for me I think x


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers - good luck on gender scan! i have private scan next tues, i will be 16 weeks so hoping to find out gender. Scans always make me nervous too, i always fear the worst and panic. 

shobbs - 16 weeks , whoooo, im a week behind you :)


----------



## danser55

Congrats GreatS on the girl.

Chi- I just want to get to the times I have scans see the babies, see that they are healthy.

I found that my hospital offers a class on multiples, I'm pretty excited about it, it's at the end of August cover, PTL, exercise, nutrition, BF'ing, labor and post pregnancy baby stuff.

We decided on bedding too the bedding is light pink and grey and the nursery will be Paris themed.


----------



## chitown28

danser55 said:


> Congrats GreatS on the girl.
> 
> Chi- I just want to get to the times I have scans see the babies, see that they are healthy.
> 
> I found that my hospital offers a class on multiples, I'm pretty excited about it, it's at the end of August cover, PTL, exercise, nutrition, BF'ing, labor and post pregnancy baby stuff.
> 
> We decided on bedding too the bedding is light pink and grey and the nursery will be Paris themed.

Exactly! In the meantime there is nothing exciting going on, haha.

Your nursery sounds absolutely ADORABLE. You will definitely have to post pictures as you start working on it!


----------



## vrogers

What a cute nursery idea, danser! Light pink and grey look so cute together. I agree you will have to share pictures once it comes together :)

We've decided on an aviation theme if it's a boy (we both have pilots and military in the family, and my husband used to fly planes as well) and if it's a girl I'm thinking gold and mint or teal and coral.


----------



## froggyfrog

I *think* I felt the baby tonight. It felt like someone was flicking the inside of my uterus. I Googled "feels like some is flicking inside of my uterus 13 weeks" and it popped right up as a description some have felt between 12 and 16 weeks. I'm hoping I feel more soon!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - that definitely sounds like an early kick. I've been feeling the odd one as well although it's so hard to tell at this point. Can't wait to feel more.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm still not sure if we'll find out if it's a boy or girl. Dh and I have a couple of weeks to discuss it, I guess. We've got a girl's name but no boy's names, and we both felt from the start that it was a girl. Now I'm doubting that feeling. It would be good to know If we need to think of a boy's name or not!


----------



## Angel5000

Love the nursery idea danser! Thats so adorable! 

Have I mentioned how jealous I am of everyone feeling flutters? :haha:


----------



## danser55

chitown28 said:


> danser55 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats GreatS on the girl.
> 
> Chi- I just want to get to the times I have scans see the babies, see that they are healthy.
> 
> I found that my hospital offers a class on multiples, I'm pretty excited about it, it's at the end of August cover, PTL, exercise, nutrition, BF'ing, labor and post pregnancy baby stuff.
> 
> We decided on bedding too the bedding is light pink and grey and the nursery will be Paris themed.
> 
> Exactly! In the meantime there is nothing exciting going on, haha.
> 
> Your nursery sounds absolutely ADORABLE. You will definitely have to post pictures as you start working on it!Click to expand...

I will! The big debate is that H wants to install a ceiling fan with lighting and I think a chandelier will look much better.


----------



## danser55

Thanks Vrogers!

The movement I think I notice, feels like flutters or being tickled from the inside. I went to prenatal yoga class and it was amazing. So glad I went.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Uk ladies, this heat is disgusting &#128529; I am meant to be packing for house move. Not happening...


----------



## froggyfrog

Out of curiosity midnight, what is the temperature like there?


----------



## froggyfrog

Danser, I am still holding onto my vote for a chandelier. Especially with the theme being Paris. How precious!!! 

Our theme is oh the places you'll go, but not the store bought stuff. My bedding is from etsy, it's green blue and orange. I have Chinese lanterns up that match and I will attach little baskets to each one to make them hot air balloons. It will be super cute when I'm done. And I made diy tissue paper garland to match as well. I plan on using this theme for all of my babies, and when they grow out of the crib, they will get their own theme. This baby boy will have classic muscle cars as that's his daddys obsession!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its been 32° here which while I appreciate some parts of america is worse we have to remember Uk is not equipped for heat lol no aircon in homes/schools/office...many cars have no aircon...no built in pools, well most dont have them
Its just horrid humid heat....


----------



## Vankiwi

Danser tell your DH that you can't put a fan directly on a baby, that might sway him!


----------



## vrogers

100% Team :pink: here!! I'm in shock haha. We arent telling family until this weekend so I had to come on here and tell you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congratulations Vrogers!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you ladies!


----------



## froggyfrog

Awe congratulations!!! We need to have the first page updated. So am I so far the only team blue?!?!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you froggy, and I think so far you are! I'm excited to see how many more boys and girls our group has!


----------



## chitown28

Yay congrats vrogers! A little GIRL :)
This is our first too and we're having a girl!


----------



## froggyfrog

13 weeks today! Hello second tri!!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, chitown! I either missed or forgot you are having a girl, congrats to you too! 

What a cute bump froggy! I'm jealous, Im ready to actually look pregnant and not just like I ate too many tacos ha!


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats on the girl!! We have so many girls here. Will be interesting to see how many boys we get. 

I'm very jealous of your bump. I still look like I ate too my pizza! :haha:

My 15week photo :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## froggyfrog

I really feel like a freak because my bump is so prominent so early on! I see your cute bump angel! Doesn't look like too much pizza! !


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, Angel and you look adorable!! Definitely does not look like too much pizza.


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers- congrats on having a girl. I can't believe how early some of you are finding out! Slightly jealous! 

Love the bump pics!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks ladies!! Makes me feel so much better! :) 

Literati - when are you finding out? My next OB appointment is first week of August and THEN she'll schedule a scan.... :( Probably wont' get mine until 20 weeks.


----------



## AliJo

All the little girls!! Makes me think I'm having a boy even more because what are the odds?? 

Yeah we definitely need the front page updated. I can message KK and see what she's up to. I know new wise we have Ally. Then Greats, Vrogers, Van, Chi, and Danser are all having girls, right? Did I miss anyone? I figured it would be easier for her to update if she doesn't have the time to read. 

Not much going on here. Going to start getting ready for our vacation. Make sure we have everything we need for the long ride. If I don't make a check list or something I'm bound to forget something important! Also trying to stay cool. 

Just 4 weeks till I finally know if this one is a boy or girl! Seems far away, but I know it will go fast.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats vrogers! 

We don't find out for another four weeks!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - I am in a similar boat. My next prenatal appointment isn't until mid August and that is when I will finally get the requisition for an ultrasound. I hope I can even get in at 20 weeks! Last time I booked at 16 weeks and didn't get in until 21 weeks! This time I'll be 17 weeks already when I can even book. Kind of annoyed...


----------



## vrogers

Thank you Literati and mrs.green! 

I assumed we would have to wait until 18-20 weeks because most people do. Im sorry some of you are having to wait so long, I'm so impatient I wouldn't be able to stand it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hey!

When I was in the February group, there was something like 97% of us had girls. I was convinced I would have a boy..but nope. I am hoping for a boy this time, but am staying team yellow.

I have my nhs scan on 15th august xxx


----------



## Ally2015

Ali jo- where you off on holiday? 

Midnight fairy - my Nhs scan is end of August. Feels so far away so booked private scan on Tuesday. I hate waiting haha So impatient.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We have a voucher for a free gender scan but not using it &#128528; good luck xx


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> We have a voucher for a free gender scan but not using it &#128528; good luck xx

haha i don't know how i would be able to not use it... you have good self control :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I want too...but I don't? I only have this control as I know this is my last and I really regret caving last time lol xx


----------



## AliJo

Ally - We are going to Florida and will be near the gulf! My brother is stationed over there in the air force. I would love to go see the ocean because we will be semi close but it's a 4 hour drive over there so it won't be happening. 

I would set up a private but the only places I find around here are asking for a lot of money. Then I could while on vacation, but I find out the week after I get back so I might as well save the money.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Flordia....lush!


----------



## AliJo

Yes, I'm excited! I really should go shopping and see if I can find my son some lighter clothes. He's such a hot bodied little human. We're in excessive heat warnings and yesterday he was outside for 15 minutes was red all over just from being hot. Of course that didn't slow him down. He wasn't happy about having to go in. 

This is actually the first true vacation we're taking as a family. Even then we're going down to see my brother.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies! Hope everyone one is feeling well and staying cool!!

Sorry I haven't posted much, just been a busy few weeks. I had a giggle when someone mentioned that most of the board so far is Team Girl and only froggy for right now is having a boy because...now I'm joining you froggy on team boy side :happydance:! Was super convinced I was having a girl but, happy that little man is doing well. 

We found out yesterday. Doctor said he's 97% sure but, don't buy anything as of yet lol. My next appt. is in 4 weeks and falls on my birthday! He said by then he'll be able to tell 110%. I've attached the US of little man showing his goods.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats so lovely. I hope you have an amazing time. My 3yr old is the same, she goes so red and sweaty!


----------



## froggyfrog

Awesome congrats ttc!! Welcome to team blue lol!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations on the boyxx


----------



## danser55

Congrats TTC!


----------



## danser55

Congrats on the girl Vrogers!
Your bump looks so cute froggy!

I have a legit bump now it's crazy I need to figure out how to upload pictures here. It's supposed to be real hot here over the next few days. I am not looking forward to it at all. It makes me just want to stay inside and eat popsicles. I just want Monday to get here for our 16 week scan.


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats TTC!


----------



## vrogers

Have fun in Florida, Ali! I used to live there (my dad was in the navy so we moved around a bit) and have lots of extended family members there. That should be nice and relaxing. 

Yay we needed more boys haha congrats TTC! I feel like I could watch my baby on ultrasound all day. 

Thank you, danser! My bump popped out a little bit more when I hit 15 weeks yesterday but I probably still look like I ate too many tacos to outsiders haha. If you're on your phone you can scroll all the way down and tap "desktop version" and then when you reply hit advanced settings (I think that's what it says? Something about advanced!) and then tap the little paper clip and you can attach a photo that way! That's how I do it from my phone (iPhone) although it only lets me do one at a time


----------



## shobbs

Can you believe ot only feels like yesterday we were all discussing the start of symptoms ans now our little beans are becoming littlw boys and girls. 


Still ever so keen to stay team yellow making the most of being my last. As for my little bean i started to actually feel proper movement and today i have been feeling turning and pokes all day im so happy. I have a posterior placenta for the first time and have only ever had twists and nudges so exteaged ti see what this time is like with regards to movement.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So exciting to feel kicks xx


----------



## danser55

This is me 15 weeks 5 days with twins. It's definitely a bump to me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0495.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Angel5000

Danser you've got such a cute bump!!


----------



## AliJo

TCC - Congrats!! I love that everyone is finding out even if I'm jealous!

Danser - Amazing bump! Those little ones are going to make sure their existence is known!

Midnight - You're so close to 17 weeks! 

I'm so happy I'm feeling so many kicks and movements already and have been for weeks. My first I had an anterior placenta and I didn't feel much for movement for a long time even past my 20 week mark. I was feeling it by then, but it wasn't daily.


----------



## chitown28

So happy for everyone with their cute bumps, gender reveals, vacations, and feeling movement! Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!!


----------



## AliJo

I'll be doing some deep cleaning and organizing this weekend I think. It'll be too hot to go outside until Sunday. Starting to go stir crazy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

17 sounds so close to halfway!

Lovely bumps!


----------



## Ally2015

i echo chitowns comment- what an exciting time with people feeling movements, getting bumps and finding out genders.

what is everyone up to at the weekend?
I am actually a student just now, and will be working on my thesis. Want to try and get lots done before Jan. Will try to get out to the gym or at least on a long walk. Weather has been constant rain (im from scotland)
x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Moving 3hrs away....ive not packed a thing :o my partners been away all week....he'll have a fit when he sees lol x


----------



## newbie2013

Ah, Scottish rain... The thing that drove me out of your beautiful country! I lived In Glasgow for almost 2 years


----------



## greats

Newbie, maybe I should move to Scotland because dh and I prefer the rain haha

Congrats to you ladies who found out the gender!


----------



## WDWJess

Congrats to all those that have found out gender so far. Our 20 week scan is on 16th August so hopefully we'll find out then but I'm convinced we're having a boy. I've already started calling him Alfie as that's currently our fave boys name!

I felt really funny yesterday, like I had a lot of pressure on my pelvis so wondered if baby has moved position. Low and behold I felt him loads last night and this morning so far! Hoping this is the beginning of feeling him regularly now! Heard his heartbeat on Tuesday for the first time, magical!

It's my birthday tomorrow. I've requested breakfast in bed and then a massage from hubby in the evening as my birthday presents. We're having a BBQ at my parents to celebrate too.

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Ally2015

newbie2013 said:


> Ah, Scottish rain... The thing that drove me out of your beautiful country! I lived In Glasgow for almost 2 years

haha guess what- i live in Glasgow!!!!


----------



## Ally2015

WDWJess said:


> Congrats to all those that have found out gender so far. Our 20 week scan is on 16th August so hopefully we'll find out then but I'm convinced we're having a boy. I've already started calling him Alfie as that's currently our fave boys name!
> 
> I felt really funny yesterday, like I had a lot of pressure on my pelvis so wondered if baby has moved position. Low and behold I felt him loads last night and this morning so far! Hoping this is the beginning of feeling him regularly now! Heard his heartbeat on Tuesday for the first time, magical!
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow. I've requested breakfast in bed and then a massage from hubby in the evening as my birthday presents. We're having a BBQ at my parents to celebrate too.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx

WDWJess- happy birthday for tomorrow, i like what you have requested from the husband haha. I request massages regularly :D


----------



## WDWJess

Thanks Ally. We generally don't buy each other birthday presents unless it's a big birthday so thought my requests were perfect. I'll enjoy them and very little effort required from hubby. It's the little things!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw alfie is a lovely name x


----------



## newbie2013

Two weeks until my next appointment. I'll be 17 weeks by then, so hopefully we'll find out of it is a boy or girl then.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Exciting. My new area has a high homebirth rate...over double national average. So excited x


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi ladies I had my 12 week scan the other day and the brought my date forward from the 4th Feb to 29th Jan. You mind if I join you lovely lot? X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Welcome xx


----------



## WDWJess

Welcome :hi:


----------



## danser55

Thanks everyone.

No real plans for the weekend yet. MIL may come up to help H paint the trim and decide on window dressings for the nursery. H mentioned wanted to go to Babies R Us or something look at double strollers. He wanted me to try things out see if I can lift them before I get to too big. It's too early to be buying though.


----------



## danser55

Welcome TryingAgain!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Looking at pushchairs sounds fun. I cant believe I am having to think about that again!


----------



## Vankiwi

We have DDs birthday party tomorrow. Which means a busy day today making a cake etc!


----------



## AliJo

Trying - Welcome! We're always glad to have new ladies!! 

WDW - A day before mine! Lucky! My OB won't do it till you're 20 weeks. The quickest I could get in is the 17th. Also Happy Birthday!! It's my father's birthday as well.. probably should remember to bug him! 

Midnight - Home birth around here is like taboo or something. I think it would help if my state would allow midwives or even doctors to practice outside of a hospital or a recognized birthing center. It's just not something that you see in the US much. 

Oh the rain!! I love it when it rains and thunderstorms are my favorite. It's just been thunderstorms lately. I'm waiting for a day when it's just raining so I can take my son out to play in it. May have to wait till further in the season.


----------



## Ally2015

Tryingagain3- welcome!

Vankiwi- hope tomorrow goes well

AliJo- we had full on heavy tropical rain the other day, it's been so mild but wet. 

danser55- exciting about the strollers, i haven't bought anything yet but waiting till 20 week scan then i am going to start buying a few bits. 

x


----------



## Angel5000

Happy Birthday WDWJess! My birthday is the 25th. :) DH keeps asking what I want and I'm really not a "gift" person. lol I'd say a day to do nothing but while I'm on summer break I get that most of the day anyway. :haha: 

Welcome TryingAgain! :)

So, random issue I'm having.... earlier this month I thought I had UTI - had some pretty bad bladder pains, etc. The tests all came back negative as no UTI. Yesterday evening I started having similar pains. It's ridiculous, and I don't want to go back to the urgent care clinic if it's not a UTI. They said last time that they suspect it could be that my bladder is irritated. Well, it's definitely irritated today. Got no sleep because of it (pretty severe pain) and today it's back and forth. 

I still had some left over "pain" pills they give for UTI. Took one last night finally around 2am and managed to get some relief and fell asleep at 3am. :/ I'm taking another one before I go tutor or I don't think I'll make it through my tutoring session. Overall, this sucks. I actually suspect its from soda. both times I have had it occurred the day of and after having had a couple sodas (I am drinking non-caffeinated soda like sprint but carbonation maybe?). IT's the closest connection I could come up with. Going to talk to OB about it at my next appointment but if it doesn't go away in a couple days I'll have to go back to the walk in clinic or get a dr appointment. I cna't keep this up.


----------



## Hotbump

I'm having my NT scan next Thursday and then I'm paying for a private gender scan :)

I'm hoping to be team girl but will be happy with a 4th boy.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm sorry about your pain! I hope it gets sorted out soon.

Afm, I definitely felt movement today! It felt amazing and took me a while to figure out what it was. We were watching a really funny movie and each time I stopped laughing, I could feel flutters very low, close to my pelvic bone. Sometimes it was stronger than others, but I definitely got the impression that the baby enjoyed the movie too (or at least enjoyed my laughter!).


----------



## greats

Anyone else have an anterior placenta? Apparently I have one this time around and was wondering when do you start feeling movements more? 20+ weeks?

Feeling a little stressed out atm... dd#2 has her 1st birthday next week and her party a few days after... have SO much to do and prep! Ahhh!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - I actually had an anterior placenta with my dd last time, and I still felt movements at 13 weeks. They were very weak though and it was closer to 20 weeks before they were strong. I do know a friend who had an anterior placenta and she didn't feel until 20 weeks or so. I am not sure why but I seem to feel my babies really early.

Good luck with your dd 's birthday party. I didn't realize you were having quite a close age gap! Are your first and second very close together as well? My dd's second birthday is coming up in August and we haven't even thought about a part yet. Definitely need to get on that.


----------



## WDWJess

AliJo said:


> WDW - A day before mine! Lucky! My OB won't do it till you're 20 weeks. The quickest I could get in is the 17th. Also Happy Birthday!! It's my father's birthday as well.. probably should remember to bug him!

Mine is 17th too, no idea why I said 16th, I'll blame it on baby brain lol!
Happy birthday to your dad tomorrow too!


----------



## Thorpedo11

greats said:


> Anyone else have an anterior placenta? Apparently I have one this time around and was wondering when do you start feeling movements more? 20+ weeks?
> 
> Feeling a little stressed out atm... dd#2 has her 1st birthday next week and her party a few days after... have SO much to do and prep! Ahhh!!!


Happy birthday to your DD. 
As far as anterior placentas. I had one with my DD and I felt her around 16-17 weeks. Then big movements around 20 weeks. With this baby I have another anterior placenta and I can feel this baby when they move to my right side. And it's only feels like gas bubbles. I'm hoping to start feeling this little one more.


----------



## Vankiwi

I had an anterior placenta with DD and felt her the day I turned 20 weeks. I have another anterior placenta this time!

Greats I hear you on the party thing - it's DDs 3rd birthday on Monday, we are having her party tomorrow and I'm feeling swamped!


----------



## greats

Literati_Love said:


> Greats - I actually had an anterior placenta with my dd last time, and I still felt movements at 13 weeks. They were very weak though and it was closer to 20 weeks before they were strong. I do know a friend who had an anterior placenta and she didn't feel until 20 weeks or so. I am not sure why but I seem to feel my babies really early.
> 
> Good luck with your dd 's birthday party. I didn't realize you were having quite a close age gap! Are your first and second very close together as well? My dd's second birthday is coming up in August and we haven't even thought about a part yet. Definitely need to get on that.

Thanks! Yeah this gap will be roughly 17 months, which isn't terrible... same gap as my sister and me. Dd#1 and dd#2 are just shy of 3 years apart.


----------



## vrogers

So frustrated. I threw up off and on (it was the worst weeks 6-8 or 9) until about two weeks ago. Have not had much more than teensy nausea and loss of appetite until tonight when I threw up :( I had drank some lemonade with dinner so now my throat burns and I'm annoyed because I thought ms was gone by now. Hope it stays away now and just got me one last time


----------



## Anababe

Hiya everyone. .

So much to catch up on.. not been around as had my phone stolen last Sat so had no way of getting online.

Congrats to those who have found out gender.. I have my scan in an hour and half..

Greats - I had an anterior placenta with my last baby and felt movement around 21 weeks.

I've had the worst week ever.. me and OH had huge rows last weekend which carried through til Wed.. we split up he disappeared for 2 days, I don't remember the last time I've cried so much I thought this was it for us. I have been stressing and panicking about becoming a single mum to 5 children.. we have sorted it last couple of days and are working through our issues so that's great but I'm so worried and nervous for this private scan today.

All my symptoms have gone this last week no sickness no sore boobs, haven't felt baby move since Sunday, I'm terrified all the stress has caused something to happen and I've worried myself so much since last night over it I feel quite nauseous today. I dreamt last night I got to my gender scan and there was no heartbeat :cry: I kmow I'm probably over worrying and I'm just feeling better because I'm out of first tri, but I'll just be glad to see baby and everything ok then I can stop stressing about it.

Anyway I best get ready need to set off soon. I will update when I get back!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Big hugs. When I had a bad week last week I had not felt any movement at all but it was all ok must have just been too distcted to notice. Massive hugs. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## newbie2013

Oh no! what a stressful time for you! I'm glad you're communicating more now. I hope everything goes well at your scan.


----------



## Anababe

Thanks everyone, baby is perfectly fine and healthy. We are having a little girl! So so happy :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Ana - oh no! So sorry about your problems with your hubby and all the stress it caused. So glad baby is okay after all and that you're having a girl! Just what you'd hoped for! 

VRogers - sorry your MS has made a rude reappearance! I was mostly feeling better as well but have just suddenly thrown up since and keep having the sudden urge to. It seems like MS likes to randomly rear its ugly head a few more times before it fully goes away.


----------



## AliJo

Ana - Congrats on a girl!! I'm sorry you and OH are having some issues. I hope you two find solutions to your issues! 

I'm irritable because my mother is back around for a week. I don't want to see her at all. We don't get along and honestly probably never will again. So when she visits it's pure tension. Most of my family probably blames me for it all by now. I can't make them understand because they aren't the ones that dealt with what I went through with her. It is what it is! Almost a week till we take off for Florida, though!


----------



## Angel5000

Anababe - :hugs: I'm so sorry. We (DH and I) had a huge fight last weekend as well, and it had reached a point where we were unsure where things were going. :hugs: I couldn't find baby's HB for 2 days after the fight and I was in a panic. I'm so glad that your scan went well! And congrats on the little girl!! :hugs:

Vrogers - so sorry about the MS. 

Alijo - Good luck with the mom thing. My mom's coming for this week and while we tend to get along okay, after a few days I'm done. lol I do't know how I'll make it a whole week.


----------



## vrogers

Ana- wow another team girl, congrats!! 

Thank you, Literati! It's so frustrating, I'm sorry you're feeling it too! I feel better today so hoping it stays away for both of us! 

Ali- I'm sorry about your mom issue. I have a strained relationship with my mom as well and she's being particularly difficult today, so I can relate! At least you have Florida to look forward to and try to unwind from all the stress! 

Hope everyone else is feeling okay and having a good weekend!


----------



## AliJo

She's not staying with us thankfully, but she'll still come around. Her boyfriend isn't allowed around my son. It's kind of funny. Parents are always like "You'll understand when you're a parent." In her case I don't understand how she could have ever done some of the things she did or been the way she was.. :dohh:

I'm glad she lives out of state, but she talks about moving back sometime. If she does I'd honestly consider moving out of state! 

Tomorrow is finally not going to be excessively hot!! Last 3 days and today the heat index is anywhere from 10 to 20 degrees hotter than the temperature. Definitely planning on a walk and some time at the park! We've been stir crazy! 

KK said she was going to try to catch up this weekend to get the front page updated! She's busy which I understand. I don't see how I have time to get on here sometimes!


----------



## danser55

IL's are coming over soon to help us paint and to work on window treatments for the nursery.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - Yay! That sounds exciting!


----------



## AliJo

https://www.ucollectinfographics.com/bump-grind/

I kind of like this!


----------



## Anababe

Thanks everyone it's been a lovely end to a stressful week! Can't wait to start preparing for our princess now.

Danser - How exciting! I've always been jealous of seeing people preparing a nursery but it's not something I've ever done, as baby would be in our room for best part of the first year so would be no point.


----------



## shobbs

Anababe said:


> Thanks everyone, baby is perfectly fine and healthy. We are having a little girl! So so happy :cloud9::happydance:

Congratulations i new your scan picture was a little girl :)


----------



## AliJo

Anyone interesting in a group signature? This is one I put together just messing around. Didn't take too long. I can make changes or we can think up something different! 

https://i63.tinypic.com/2iassxc.jpg


----------



## froggyfrog

That's super cute ali! How do you add a signature?


----------



## AliJo

If it's too big I can resize as well! Here's the link! 
EDIT: Working link, had to resize 

https://s1294.photobucket.com/user/AliciaJosephine/media/JanBabyBears3_zpstj3pmmlb.jpg.html

Okay I copied the IMG link under SHARE THIS PHOTO and it worked! 

Maybe you guys won't have issues. It worked for me then didn't. I wonder if it's the website I am using. (I think I finally got it!)


----------



## AliJo

When I'm trying it, it won't load the image. I can right click it and go to the source. It might just be me. I'll figure it out if it doesn't work.. just couldn't have been easy! Perhaps it is too big. I shall investigate.

Working!


----------



## WDWJess

AliJo said:


> Anyone interesting in a group signature? This is one I put together just messing around. Didn't take too long. I can make changes or we can think up something different!
> 
> https://i63.tinypic.com/2iassxc.jpg

Thanks Ali this is super cute x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

12 hrs in car. Finally here living out of boxes. :( kids asking a million questions. So annoying, know they cant help it but grrrr so irritating lol usually at home we would have space but everything in boxes so they are just hanging off me!

17 weeks today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Love the sig. Cant do it on my phone.


----------



## Ally2015

wasnt really online yest so catching up quickly now. Hope you are all well :)

AliJo- love the signature :) thank you so much- have added it on :)

Anababe- congrats on the girl. have a private gender scan on tues, can't wait...


----------



## AliJo

I'm glad all of you like it! There are a lot of cute little bears that would make great signatures for us, but most are copyrighted! This was a coloring page that I just filled in.. worked out pretty good.


----------



## vrogers

The group graphic is so cute, Ali! I like the font too and think the Bears look perfect :) thank you for taking the time to do that! I got mine to work by copying the IMG link as well


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks Ali! Mine worked with IMG link.


----------



## AliJo

I'm definitely glad I found that font! It's called Kingthings Willow. I would love a wall decal made out of it for baby!


----------



## newbie2013

I think I figured out the signature image as well. Thanks for making that - very cute!

I'll be going back to my doctor next week. I'll be almost 17 weeks by then. Not sure if he'll be doing a scan or not, but if he does, hopefully we'll find out if it is a boy or girl!

I've finally had some quality time with DH, although he has been a little distracted. We talked out a few things, including how long my mum will come over to help. I'm sorry for those of you who don't have good relationships with your mums. It can be hard. I grew up with my best friend and she's always had a very strained relationship with her mother, to the point that they are almost estranged now. I'm extremely fortunate that my mum and I get on reasonably well. Even though she has her particular quirks, they're harmless and we both have a good attitude about either letting things go or discussing issues. I can handle being with her myself for three weeks... I'm not sure how we'll go with three MONTHS, plus DH, plus a new baby - could be a very interesting experience! We'll be booking her flight, so we'll make sure we get her a flexible return ticket  Just in case!!! Best thing is, I know she'll be with us to help, which is what we'll need. Even if she doesn't do much for the baby, which I suspect she will, she'll be a godsend for doing the washing, tidying the house, taking the baby for long walks so I can rest (or being with me on those long walks so I get some exercise and get out of the house). 

Looking forward to hearing more gender scans and other reports. 

Got a question for you - are you telling people if you're expecting a girl or boy? I hadn't thought that far ahead (like most things). I had privately wanted to keep our (only) name to ourselves, but I discovered today that DH had already told his family - sigh! At least the two other extended family members who are pregnant have been forewarned that we've claimed that name! Fortunately, one is expecting a boy, and the other is due a couple of weeks after me, so hopefully I'll get in before her - haha!


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - I think if I told people the name and it was taken I'd still use it! No one would spoil what I envisioned. There was a name I kind of was growing to like for a girl, but I gave it up for my cousin. Her son's name is Abel and passed away at 4 months. I really started to like the name Mabel, but I told her about it and she really liked it and felt it would be a way to honor her son. So it's hers! 
I'm glad you get along well with your mother. My grandmother was like a mom to me, but I lost her to breast cancer when I was 15. I really don't have much family that can help me out.


----------



## froggyfrog

My migraines have been extremely excruciating for the last week. I called in and got a prescription and it stopped working. Friday night was so bad, I called the midwife on call and she was concerned so told me to go into the ER. I had a CT done with dye to check for blood clots and it came back normal as well as my blood work. Pain meds aren't helping. They lower the pain but don't take it away, so now I have to follow up with a neurologist.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - That sounds awful. I hope they figure something out to help you. I've never had a migraine, so I can't really relate. I don't have any suggestions either. I'm sure you've tried everything.


----------



## Ally2015

froggyfrog- so sorry, i have been having regular migraines and they completely exhaust me, i had a 4 day headache. 
However just magically the last 2 days I have had no sore head, and the only thing different i have done it been out more, in the fresh air ( my flat can get quite stuffy) and drank fennel tea. 

Few other things i tried:
Tigerbalm on forehead
Fennel tea
Peppermint oil - rubbed on forehead
lavender oil- rubbed on forehead

Hope you feel relief soon.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Headaches are horrid. Its so humid. Currently trying to get kids to sleep. Absolutely boiling!


----------



## Hotbump

I'm having my NT scan at 13wks and 2 days, do yall think the ultrasound tech can make a guess on the gender? I was 14+5 when I found out with my first son


----------



## AliJo

Hot - I would have her try! As long as you're aware it could very likely be wrong and you're okay with that.


----------



## kksy9b

Sitting down to do a (VERY long overdue) catch up. I am so so sorry that I haven't been on to update. Between terrible MS lasting until 14 weeks (i wont even go into how long my house went without being cleaned because of this as well...), my little guy being sick twice, traveling and unexpected house projects (read: things breaking), I have had practically no time for bnb. And once you are behind, it's hard to find enough time to do a proper catch up like you all deserve! I think i've got everyone caught up on the front, please comment if I missed anyone-it certainly wasn't done on purpose. There were nearly 70 pages to read through and I love how active you all are! 

Ali very kindly offered to take over managing the thread to keep it up to date. I am extremely grateful for her offer. I'm leaving Thursday for a trip so between now and then will try and figure out how to get it over to her so she can update going forward. My parents are in town Tuesday so if I can't get to it tomorrow (errand day) it may be after i get back from the trip on the 1st. I hope you all wont mind if I stick around (and hopefully become an active poster again- i miss all the bnb ladies!) through the rest of our pregnancies. I would love to get to know you all better!

Van- congrats on team :pink:!! 

Anababe- got your date moved to the 11th! i'm sorry about the fighting with your OH but glad you have started working through it. Congrats on team :pink:!! Have you told your kids yet? i'm sure your daughter is so excited to have a sister!

kittiecat - hello! :hi: i'm sorry it took me so long to get you added, but you are on the front page now!

hotbump- i've got you added for the 31st hun! sorry it's taken so long to get updated :flower:

chi- congrats on your little :pink: bundle! what a cute way to tell your hubby!

midnight- hello! I've added you onto the 1st on the front page. How exciting if you have a baby born during the holidays!

vrogers- I've got your EDD moved to the 11th :thumbup: and congrats on your :pink: surprise! how did it go telling family?

danser- congrats on your two little girls! will they do any further testing considering your history? and once they are here, you wont miss not having a boy - they will just light up your world

ally- hello! :hi: i'm so sorry about your previous loss but am happy that you are pregnant with your rainbow :flower: i'm sorry it's taken me so long to get the front updated, but i've got you on there now! 

greats- congrats on your 3rd little girl!! I'm sure that as they grow it will be so wonderful to have 3 girls to be sisters. I have two older brothers and always felt a little left out/ganged up on as kids but i'm sure with having all the same gender, they will be best friends (most of the time at least ;) )

TTCBaby- yay for team :blue:!! have to try and even out the girls a bit on here lol. But seriously, having a little boy is just amazing :cloud9:

Tryingagain3- hello and welcome! i've got you added to the front page. how have you been feeling so far?

Ali- i LOVE the signature!! Thank you so much for creating it! I'll get the link added to the front page as well to make it easy for people to find.

LOVE all the scans you all have shared. So happy to hear it is going well for everyone (even with feeling sick, RLP, migraines etc) and that babies are all looking great. I couldn't reply to everyone but i am thinking of each of you all and praying for good scans coming up to show healthy babies. Can you believe we are in/entering into second trimester!! It has been a slow pregnancy for me so far, but with my first it was slow the first half and FLEW the second.

AFM, I am doing pretty well. MS was TERRIBLE this time around and lasted an extra month. I've heard pregnancies get harder but I'm hoping that the rest of the time is on par with my first (wishful thinking right?!). 

DH decided he wants to stay team yellow this time (since it's likely our last and he wants the experience). I thought about finding out and keeping it from him, but it's more important to me that we find out together and have that shared experience than knowing ahead of time....so team yellow it is! We are doing gray, yellow and teal for the nursery. I'll save back a couple of items to purchase after baby is born- for a girl, hot pink and a boy maybe red? Not totally sure on that part yet.

I definitely have a little bump (photo attached) and have been feeling very sporadic movements since 10 weeks. I'm hoping to start feeling full kicks in the next month. Anatomy scan isn't booked yet but should be 4 more weeks. Next doctor appointment is in 2 weeks. I am finding myself so anxious this pregnancy. Considered buying a doppler but with the movements every now and again, I am holding off hoping they become more frequent to help ease my worry. We only get one scan (unless there are issues) so very excited to get to the anatomy scan and make sure baby is healthy.

Heading out to western New York this week with my DS and mom to visit her side of the family. Haven't been there since before my little guy was born so excited for them to all meet him. I'm really close with my aunts and cousins so it will be a fun weekend. 

I've loved reading everyones updates and hope you all have a wonderful week! i WILL make it a point to be around more often! I have finally gotten caught up on (most of) the threads I've been behind on so just on to journals now. It's easy to stay caught up, hard to find time when it piles up on things to read ;)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely update!


----------



## Ally2015

lovely update, thanks for updating the front page and taking the time to reply to everyone.

Hope you have a good trip x


----------



## Anababe

Lovely update KK. Hope you have a fab trip!

My OH couldn't make the scan to find out gender so I took my children (except the youngest he stayed home) so they were all there when we found out. My daughter is so excited to be having a little sister and so are my sons really, my oldest said we needed a little girl because there are too many boys lol.

Feeling ok today, very tired I feel like the first tri tiredness is the only thing that hasn't eased off so much as I've hit second tri. Not being helped by my children waking up before 6am!

Hope everyone is well, I'm not doing alot today just a quiet day at home. My mum is visiting tomorrow so will be a big rush round in the morning to get the house clean haha


----------



## kksy9b

Ana- that's so sweet that your kids were able to be there! And how funny what your DS said! Hope you have a nice relaxing day today before the rush tomorrow. I'm thankful that the tiredness has mostly gone away for me...it is miserable when you just Dont have the energy to get things done. Any fun plans with your mom tomorrow?

Totally forgot to include my bump picture last night...whoops! Here is my 15 week picture from last week...not big but considering i was 22+ weeks last time before i was this size, i suspect i will be much bigger the second time around lol. i dont even think i can write how much weight i've gained :dohh: because it is WAY more than what you ladies have been mentioning. 


Spoiler
https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc365/kksy9b/IMG_20160718_202318_zps4ezoeykf.jpg


----------



## danser55

kksy- Thanks so much. I am getting blood work done today for to check for an neural tube defects. I have a 16 week anatomy scan today and a 20 week scan. We won't do any amnio unless the scans show us something wrong. I hope you are beginning to feel better and life calms down a bit for you.


----------



## danser55

Ana congrats on the girl!


----------



## Anababe

Aww lovely bump KK. I think I've gained about 6lb.. not really sure if that's more than I should have by 16 weeks but trying not to worry too much about it. I swear most of that weight is in my boobs they have tripled in size! :haha:

Nothing planned tomorrow she won't get here til 3pm ish but think we are going shopping wed to buy a few bits for baby. Not got anything so far so pretty excited especially being able to shop pink :D


----------



## danser55

The heat is so disgusting here. I spent most of the weekend inside. I have a 16 week anatomy scan this afternoon I am so nervous and excited. Excited to see them and nervous something will be wrong. We bought curtains this weekend from Pottery Barn Kids. They should arrive in a week or two then MIL can help us hang them, she is so good with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Anababe

Aww good luck at the scan Danser. I was the same on Sat, got myself all worked up the day before the scan panicking something would be wrong and she was perfectly fine :cloud9:


----------



## slammerkin

Finally caught up after being too busy to check in for a little while! Congrats to all those who have found out the sex already and are feeling movement. I've felt some small movements for a few weeks, despite being told I have an anterior placenta. I wasn't sure of feeling my DD until 19 weeks, but I must have felt her earlier and not known it.

My 20 week scan is Sept 1, so it's still a long wait before we find out sex. We're struggling with names, so it will be a relief to know the sex so we can just focus on one. I like to keep the name secret, though DH told some people last time.


----------



## Vankiwi

Slammer we do the same, tell the gender but not the name! 

I also have another anterior placenta, didn't feel DD until exactly 20 weeks, but did feel what could've been movements last night, not sure yet!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you for taking the time to update and reply to everyone you could, kk! You're always welcome here no matter how often you can or can't get on :) and what a cute bump! Mine is still easily covered (only very noticible when I lift my shirt) but since this is my first I guess that's to be expected. My family is sooo happy about the girl, just trying to get my husband over his disappointment! He wanted a boy while I would have been just as happy with either. 

I have to agree with Ana on the tiredness being the main lingering first tri symptom. I took a 2 hour nap yesterday and we completely missed going to my MIL's for lunch. Oops!

I have my 16 week scan Wednesday. Not as nervous as I normally am (it's usually been 4 weeks since I've seen baby) as I just saw her a week ago so hopefully I'm calm this time. When I get nervous enough I feel sick and I think I've had enough sickness for a long time!


----------



## Ally2015

I have a private gender scan tomorrow, but i get so nervous about scans and start thinking something bad has happened to baby.. 
can't wait for tomorrow 7pm to come so i know all is still ok...


----------



## kksy9b

danser- sending lots of good thoughts your way as you head into your scan today. what time is it at?

Ana- thanks hun! With my first, I didn't gain any weight until 24 weeks (i was overweight at the time)....this time is DEFINITELY not like that. The majority is water weight (had two times where I woke up 5 pounds heavier than when I went to bed...). I'm up

Spoiler
17-18 pounds :wacko:
. That's more than my total gain my entire pregnancy with my son...sigh. I lost 70lbs between pregnancies though and figured I would gain more this time. Like you, I'm trying not to worry too much about it. As long as diet isn't crazy, our bodies are just putting on what it needs to help support baby. And having lost a lot of weight once, I know it can be done again, right?!

Baby shopping with your mom sounds like fun!! Are you mainly looking for clothes or other items?

Slammer- i like the idea of keeping the name a secret....i crack instantly if anyone asks though so our names have been out there for a bit lol

vrogers- thanks :hugs: you ladies are so understanding and i can't tell you how much i appreciate it. Good luck on your next scan! i'm sure she will look perfect!

ally- :hugs::hugs: definitely understand momma. i have been so anxious this pregnancy and have been a ball of nerves before my OB appointments. I still have another month to a scan and know that my stomach will be in knots beforehand. I hope tomorrow night gets here quick for you so you can feel at ease a bit.

-----
I think someone asked this a bit ago but now that some genders are being revealed, have you all started thinking of names (those that are sharing)? We are set on Claire Therese Lynn for a girl. Claire because my DH has loved the name for a few years- Therese after his mom and Lynn after mine (our DS is Charles Louis after both of our dads). For a boy, we are thinking Calvin Nathaniel. Nathaniel is set and after DH's brother who has done so so much for us. Calvin because I love it (probably 90% sure on it)


----------



## newbie2013

So many scans happening! I'm so excited for all of you who are having scans. I won't be having one until 4th August (not that I've booked, but I will try to call tomorrow). 

I can't believe how quickly time is passing, yet how slowly at the same time. It felt like only a minute ago that we started this group, but when I think about it, it was about 10 weeks ago! 

Oh my goodness! Weight gain! I swear I have been trying to eat reasonably healthy, but my stomach just keeps growing (and not baby). I'm trying to work out if it is bloating (and if so, what from?) because I only seem to have gain about 3kg (around 6 pounds). I was badly bloated a few weeks ago and it doesn't look like weight gain. Perhaps I'm still recovering from my flight back. Either way, my pants definitely don't fit and I'm only wearing loose fitting tops to try to disguise my larger belly. Can't wait until I go back to work and tell them so that I can stop having to hide (already ran into one family from school at the supermarket and a friend in a cafe, who picked me as pregnant at first sight). Might have to break out those new maternity clothes sooner than I thought I'd have to!!!


----------



## Anababe

Ah KK don't worry about weight gain.. course you will lose it. I lost mine no problem after first 3 babies.. My 4th I struggled a bit and have stuck at a dress size bigger than I ever used to be. But I'm determined to try get it all off after this one.. surely running around after 5 children has to help burn the weight off!

Ally - I'm exactly the same and this time I was so worried I made myself feel very sick. Al for nothing as baby was perfectly fine. Hope all goes well at your scan.

We had picked Harvey for a boy but now we can rule out boys names I think we have picked our girls name.. about 90% sure unless something else comes up that I love but I really struggle for girls names.. My first choice I can't have as my niece has been named that. I think we are set with Evelyn Christine Sullivan.. I know quite old fashioned names but my grandma is Evelyn and she's been such a big part of my life (baby would be known as Evie to us day to day I imagine) and Christine is my partners mums name, she passed away when he was 16 so would mean alot to him to have her name in there. My daughter is called Lydia which is also an old name but I love it.

Baby is very active tonight! :cloud9: The movement is still very light but def very noticeable now, can't wait til we can feel it on the outside! Well if I press quite hard into where she's moving I think I can feel it a tiny bit from the outside but only because I know where it is and what I'm feeling for.. My OH wouldn't be able to yet, hopefully not long!


----------



## AliJo

KK - It's great to hear from you!! Team yellow will be fun.

I've had an exhausting day and it still isn't over! DS and I are going in for a haircut. Definitely need to have his hair cut before Florida. It grows so fast. 

My OH and I did the legal part of our marriage today! We plan on doing something for the family to join us in later. It's our 9th year together today and I really wanted to keep our anniversary so we just went for it. Still feels amazing! So we thought maybe we would do a vow renewal in a year when finances and time are more accommodating. I never had the moenet or time with me being in nursing school. I was dead set on getting married today, though.

Name wise.. I don't know! DH loves the name Saoirse (seer-sha) if it's a girl. I like it but it's so uncommon over here no one will ever know how to say it. It's Irish/Celtic and I guess it's getting more popular over in Ireland. 

Ana - I really like the name Evelyn and it's been on my mind for a long time! I'm not too sure if I want it anymore. We planned to use the nickname Evie as well! I feel it's a great sibling name to Oliver! Evelyn is getting popular in the US. It's like in the top 15.

Weight gain.. I don't even want to go there! I swear my body is just being more efficient. I hardly ear any different but I'm still gaining way too much for comfort. 

I couldn't reply to everything. I did on what I could see and remember! I'm on my phone.. well time for me to get ready again. I'll catch up better later!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - the bloating is super normal for pregnancy. I have been bloated constantly since about 5 weeks! Also - I bet a bit of your bump is baby now! I am definitely showing now, but it's also covered in a bit of flab and bloat so it looks extra big. I am having a lot of trouble hiding it this time. But remember your uterus is even bigger than your baby, and is starting to bulge out now! Plus, your organs might be shifting up and causing your belly to protrude as well. 

I have already gained 8 lb which I am not enjoying very much, but technically I'm the same weight as I was at this point last time simply because I weighed about 4 lb less before I got pregnant this time. 

I agree tiredness is still a major lingering symptom. Unfortunately, for the past several days I've been struggling with strong urges to throw up...a LOT! I don't really feel nauseated in between but suddenly it'll just come over me and it's all I can do to hold it in. Blech. I wish it'd just go away already.


----------



## Vankiwi

AliJo I LOVE Saoirse! Loved that name for a long time. I'd have the same worries with pronunciation but I do know one Saoirse here!


----------



## AliJo

Van - Really?? It's definitely not out. Maybe I'll do a nice middle name they can go by if they wish. Send her to class on the first day with a pronunciation card! :haha: 

Lite - I honestly don't think I'll stop being tired for the next several years!


----------



## Vankiwi

Yes, she's only 2 but I love that name! Great meaning too.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hey all. Love all the names mentioned here. I want to share ours but worried someone will see. With this being our last we really really want to keep all under wraps. 

So excited though.

So busy since moving and no wifi so sorry for lame updates x


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo I love Saoirse too! DH is from Ireland (born and raised), and I lived there for a little while too. But DH has a friend that knocked up and almost married a crazy lady, and she named her daughter Saoirse so I feel like it's taken. Plus DH doesn't want to torture a child with a hard to pronounce Irish name here in the US. We'll probably go more conventional, though so far we only have one girl's name that we both find tolerable, and no boy's names. 

I'm up 10 lbs, which feels ok to me. I gained faster with DD, so this doesn't seem bad. And I can afford it because I was only 106 to start.


----------



## AliJo

I really need to not worry about the weight gain. With my son I went up 50 lbs and I lost it all in just a couple of months. A good part of it was water weight, though. I was swollen all over towards then end and I remembered going in and being up 7 lbs in a week. Then the next week being back down.. then just back up again. By my 6 week postpartum appointment I was 15-20 lbs away from pre pregnancy.


----------



## WDWJess

Wow congratulations on the marriage Alijo.

Fab update & bump pic KK.

Just tried to upload my 17 week bump pic from today but it's too big!

I haven't got weighed since my booking in appointment so no idea how much weight I've gained!

loving the name choices. At the moment for us it's Alfie & Poppy but this could still change!


----------



## Hotbump

I'm finally in second trimester :happydance: it felt like it was taking forever!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali Jo - yeah, the tiredness definitely won't be ending completely until we're not parenting young kids anymore! But pregnancy has me much more debilitated than I was before. 

I was the same! I'm not too worried about weight gain because I gained 45 lb last time (also lots of water weight) and had lost it all in 2 months. Within 3, I'd actually lost an extra 12 lb and was quite underweight. So, hopefully it will go away quickly like that again.


----------



## Ally2015

I had my gender scan today... baby doing perfect... having a BOY!!!!!\\\SO HAPPY :D :D


----------



## pompeyvix

OMG I've not posted in here since I first found out I was pregnant! I read every single day though. 

I was so worried about the first scan as I've had no pregnancy symptoms at all and I convinced myself I had a MMC. I had my scan 2 weeks ago today and baby was healthy! I feel even less pregnant (if that's even possible) but as they couldn't get accurate measurements, I have to go back on Monday for a follow up scan. 

I am so sure we are having a boy this time because my pregnancy is so different. But like last time, we are struggling with boys names. There are a few I like, but none I love. We have settled on a girls name though which we both love , but I am sure it won't be needed. Our girls name is Emilia, but I won't be telling anyone in real life our names as we want to keep it a surprise!

Going to find out gender this time, but that'll probably be the end of August, beginning September.

Great to see so many ladies still actively posting and I endeavor to do better from now on!


----------



## pompeyvix

Ally2015 said:


> I had my gender scan today... baby doing perfect... having a BOY!!!!!\\\SO HAPPY :D :D

Congratulations!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats ally!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations on the boy bump.

I love Emilia vix. Nice choice xx


----------



## pompeyvix

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Congratulations on the boy bump.
> 
> I love Emilia vix. Nice choice xx

Thanks, we love it too! Please don't mention it on fb though! xx


----------



## Ally2015

im not on fb ladies or else would be adding you all.

anyone on instagram /twitter?

thanks we are so excited, baby was so active and bouncing about took ages before we could get a good look at the goods x


----------



## Ally2015

pompeyvix said:


> Ally2015 said:
> 
> 
> I had my gender scan today... baby doing perfect... having a BOY!!!!!\\\SO HAPPY :D :D
> 
> Congratulations!!!Click to expand...

amelia is a beautiful name x


----------



## vrogers

Yay congrats Ally!! It's so much fun once you find out gender to look at clothes and how you want the nursery and such :)

We've settled on Lillian Shiloh, Lily for short. I have my 16 week scan tomorrow and then my next one will be halfway! Since hitting second tri it seems like it's starting to fly by


----------



## pompeyvix

Ally2015 said:


> im not on fb ladies or else would be adding you all.
> 
> anyone on instagram /twitter?
> 
> thanks we are so excited, baby was so active and bouncing about took ages before we could get a good look at the goods x

I have an instagram account, but don't really use it tbh. I think I have one picture on there. My name is pompeyvix81 :)


----------



## shobbs

I generally find i read everyones posts but genuinely forget to update myself :) 17 weeks today im so excited the last 2 days baby have been moving lots. Not all day but tonight its been very active.

Took my other boys to the zoo today and they loved it but walking for 4 hours really hurt my pelvis. I suffered terrible spd when i was carrying twins which i think has caused some long term problems. Im so worried im going to struggle the bigger i get.

How are you all doing?? Im still so exhausted all the time. I literally nao everyday when i can and if i cant im in bed by 7.30 at the latest. Anyone else like this???


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Yay congrats!!! 

Pomp - Glad to have you joining in! Part of me feels like this is a girl. I don't really feel it is a boy, but that's what I'm saying! DH says girl.

Shobbs - I just take it one step at a time. It's hard and I try to get exercise to help, but that's a joke. We go on a walk and I start huffing and puffing in minutes.


----------



## AliJo

Shobbs - I also forget we have the same due date! I love Tuesdays!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - congrats on having a boy!!! 

Pompey- sorry you were feeling so worried. Glad you had a healthy scan to reassure you.

Anyone else getting bad heartburn already? Mine is quite bad. :(


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I started getting it quite early. So far the occasional tums does the trick, but I'm sure I'll get to the point that I'd have to be taking more than I should.


----------



## chitown28

Ally2015 said:


> I had my gender scan today... baby doing perfect... having a BOY!!!!!\\\SO HAPPY :D :D

A boy, yay! Congrats Ally!


----------



## greats

Been reading but not replying, been sooo busy! Livia's 1st birthday is on Thursday and her party is Sunday so been making decorations and planning and ahhhh! Lol can't wait for her big day! I'll post a better update next week xoxo


----------



## newbie2013

I've had heartburn for weeks. Some days it is ok, others feel like my throat and chest are about to explode. I really must get something over the counter to help.

Congratulations on the boy! I've still got a week until my scan. I could have gone earlier but I figure the later I go, the more accurate the doc can be about the sex!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I wont sat anything Vix.

Love all the names.

I have absolutely no idea if this is a boy or a girl lol x


----------



## kittiecat

hi realised I haven't updated on here for a while! Found out last week that we're having a baby boy! <3. But after that had some issues with pain & bleeding for which they never found a cause but it made for a v worrying couple of days. Thankfully baby is going really well. 

Hope you're all well?


----------



## Ally2015

ah yes gender scan was fun, my DH didn't want to know the gender so he shut his eyes when she was looking at the goods. But after the scan, within 5 mins i couldn't keep it in and told him haha.

i think next time we will go team yellow. 

kittiecat- yah congrats on baby boy, having one too :) glad baby is ok, but scary about the pain and bleeding, hope you feel better soon. 

x


----------



## Ally2015

is anyone cramping quite a lot?
i have it last couple of days ( i noticed it started after a run), i can feel it round my back too. i was worried but my scan last night was all good so i guess it is just stretching?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have like af style pains sometimes. I ache really bad. Xxx

I have no inkling on gender at all! X


----------



## chitown28

Ally2015 said:


> is anyone cramping quite a lot?
> i have it last couple of days ( i noticed it started after a run), i can feel it round my back too. i was worried but my scan last night was all good so i guess it is just stretching?

YES!!!! I walk to and from work everyday (about 3 miles round trip) and I've been feeling some cramping in my front left side down by where baby is. Usually stops after I sit and rest for a little bit. Kind of scary, but I'm guessing it's stretching and/or RLP?


----------



## AliJo

I'm not cramping a lot, but I am having some. I didn't have any cramping with my first pregnancy till towards the end.


----------



## Angel5000

We're getting close to being done with painting the nursery. :) We'll put up the decals later today I think and then I'll try to upload some pics. I'm excited. :)

I have my next OB appointment a week from today, and then I get to schedule the scan for sometime soon after that, whenever the diagnostic people can get me in I think. FX it's soon! I'm dying to know if this is a boy or a girl! 

As for the cramping - Im' having it too lately. Some of it is RLP (which hurts like a B!) but some of it is cramping and it hurts. :( Not horrible but enough to be uncomfortable. I'm hoping it's just baby stretching. 

For those of you feeling movement already, how do you know it's baby?! :wacko: maybe it's just because I'm a first time mom, but I seriously don't think I'm feeling anything yet and sometimes I feel something but I don't know if it's just gas or random stomach stuff - I have weird stomach issues anyway. :dohh: Any first time moms feeling movement yet? I'm 16w+2 so maybe I'll feel soon?! I really hope so! 


Welcome to 2nd Tri Hotbump. 

Ally - congrats on the boy!! I think that's only our second or 3rd boy in this group! :)

Shobbs - I'm still exhausted too. Especially if I actually get up and do stuff or leave the house, I end up ready for bed by 7pm! :( 

Kittie - congrats on the boy!! Sorry about the bleeding! :( I hope all is okay now.


----------



## Ally2015

It seems like many of us are having cramping... thats a relief. I am assuming it's all ok and our wombs are stretching...

chitown28- yes i had it really bad after i went for a run, keep really hydrated, i do find myself more thirsty. 

Angel5000- i dont know about baby movements either, i'll be a first time mum.
I felt some bubbly like feelings today but i couldn't tell if it was gas or the baby haha... so no i'm not feeling movement and im a day behind you. But i have read that first time mums tend to feel movements later on, closer to the 20-25 week mark.


----------



## shobbs

AliJo said:


> Shobbs - I also forget we have the same due date! I love Tuesdays!

Tuesdays are the best hehe. There seem to be a couple that hit on a tuesday. 

Are you going to be finding out what your having?? We have our 20week scan on august 10th but stayibg team yellow


----------



## AliJo

Kittie - Congratulations on LO being a boy! 

Shobbs - Yes, we're going to find out on the 17th of August! If this one is a girl we'll probably (we'll see..) go team yellow for our next one! DH would demand we found out this time and if he knows I know I'll find out. 

Angel - It's hard the first time to really truly know if you're feeling LO. I remember feeling flutters but being unsure. Until one day I was driving and sneezed and DS freaked out kicking up a storm! If you're feeling flutters that are always in the same area, it very well could be LO!


----------



## vrogers

Yay we needed more boys haha congrats kittie! 

I've been having off and on cramping and I guess what is round ligament pain if I move too fast or something. It seems like the cramping gets worse if I'm on my feet longer or even sitting a certain way too long. 

I've been getting heartburn for quite a few weeks as well. I'll take that over nausea I guess! 

I had my 16 week checkup today but no ultrasound. It was the shortest appt yet. Checked baby's hb (156) and she was moving around so much. Then my doctor measured I assume where my uterus is? And we scheduled my anatomy scan for aug. 22 (which is also the day I start back school). 

So jealous of those of you feeling baby! I have felt a couple tiny twinges that I just assume are gas. I probably won't believe it until it's pretty undeniable haha


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I know movement is baby as we see the legs kick my tummy from outside. Little jabs!

Rlp is so bad :(


----------



## AliJo

In 4 days we take off for Florida! I'm excited yet dreading the ride! Looking at buying some last minute purchases off Amazon. I really need a compact stroller, probably an umbrella one, but I can't seem to find one I like. I really would like a tray for DS, though. It helps when we're out and he gets fussy to give him a snack or something!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

OHs close friend just had a baby called the name he wanted. I liked but not 100% so glad he now doesn't wanna use.it ha ha. Still not had my 16week midwife app...im nearly 18weeks :o

Wow 4 days till Florida. Exciting!


----------



## newbie2013

Today's joy - on top of the usual indigestion, I had bad constipation, nausea and what I assume was RLP. Fortunately, feeling better now, but definitely feeling pregnant!


----------



## froggyfrog

I may have already posted this here, but glycerin suppositories make constipation easier.I keep them on hand!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well! So glad we're getting some more team blues on the board but, also a huge congrats to the team pinks!!!

I'm having some stretching and cramping in my low low abdomen today. I have an appt. for unrelated issues later on today with my OB, hope he can reassure me that this is normal and possibly even sneak in an US so I can see my little man


----------



## newbie2013

Good to know. Fortunately today was the first time I've had it that bad. I don't think I had enough water yesterday. I've increased today, though.


----------



## AliJo

I don't think it matters how much water I drink! I try to eat plenty of fiber and it still doesn't help. With DS I had a cup of coffee every morning to regulate me when I had issues. I'm one of those where caffeine gets me moving! 

I seriously need to start packing!! I'm going to start today, otherwise I'll be in trouble. We're going to do our last minute shopping Saturday. Going to make some cold meals for the road and get DS some fun snacks. Might browse the toys again and see if anything sticks out. Going to pick him up some stickers! Hoping I don't regret it (I can imagine peeling stickers off of EVERYTHING).. I don't think our store has any of those reusable ones. 

Also, I know it's a bit soon to think about, but for those who already have children are you going to give them a gift when baby arrives? I'm going to give DS a backpack filled with little toys, activities, and snacks! Something for him to do and be excited about when he comes and visits for the first time.


----------



## Angel5000

I definitely find tht my morning cup of coffee helps keep me "regulated" every day!! When that doesn't work, I've used metamucil and that is helpful too. I was told dulcolax is safe and "gentle" but it left me in so much pain I swore I'd never touch it again.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies. I haven't been on here in a couple of days. I will come back and comment on everyone once I have time to sit down and do so. Just wanted to let you all know that we joined team Pink today.


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats thorpedo!! Is Logan rose her name?


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats Thorpedo!!


----------



## newbie2013

Another girl! Congrats!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Thank you ladies. 

Froggy- yes we are naming her Logan Rose. :)


----------



## froggyfrog

That is so pretty!!!


----------



## AliJo

Thorpedo - YAY!! Congratulations!! Logan is a cute name for a girl! I've never met a female named that, but it makes so much sense! 

Now we are 4 boys and 8 girls? I need to write it down and either update when the control goes over or at least send KK an update! I feel like I'm going to be the last to know! I know I'm not, but still! I wonder if any of the ladies that never update know. I'm sure some do.


----------



## Anababe

Aww congrats Thorpedo.. love the name, my second son is called Logan but lovely for a girl also!

Had a crazy busy day today I'm exhausted. I think I forget I'm pregnant sometimes and it gets to this time and wonder why I'm falling asleep lol

Hope everyone is well. Just a quick pop on to catch up, off to get little ones in bed now!


----------



## slammerkin

I won't find out sex until Sept 1st! It seems like such a long wait....


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats on a girl, Thorpedo! So exciting. 

Ali Jo - you definitely won't be the last. I likely won't be until the second week of September, if that! I have to wait longer for the scan anyway, and then I'm only 14 weeks unlike many of you who are a few weeks ahead! That is one downside of having a due date near the end of the month! :( I always feel like I'm running behind!


----------



## vrogers

Yay congrats Thorpedo!!


----------



## shobbs

Can you believe that there is now a april due date thread. OMG were almost 5 months pregnant :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations! Lovely name.

Ive just driven to old house to hand over keys. Took 5 hours. Just me and 3 kids...lots of swearing under my breath. Just ordered dominoes...and I feel like I can.not.move. ughh

You wont be last to know! My 20week scan is 15th aug...but staying yellow!

Not going to do a gift for kiddies from baby. I didnt last time...I forgot..and they were ok. I want a home birth so now awkwars visits and my 10yr old has said she wants to stay and watch the birth. My 12yr son said he wants to stay upstairs ha ha


----------



## AliJo

It won't be from the baby, it'll be from us. If he was older I wouldn't probably do it, but it'll be nice for him to have something new to do while he visits.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was thinking I might now I have a younger one. My eldest were 7 and 9 when she was born. Youngest will be 4...so may do something special for her...maybe just a treat to have some 1:1 time with me...like a book?


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - That would be great! I know there will be a lot of jealousy for awhile, but I'm hoping to have time with DS and let him know he doesn't mean any less to me.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I heard with my age gap (4yrs) there could be some. There was 21mths between my first 2 and we didnt have any really they are very close now xx


----------



## Sunshine Star

Hi ladies, 

I read this thread everyday, but I'm not good at posting, but I feel I should and I want to, it's just getting around to it!! 

Happy for everyone who has found out what they are having and for all the lovely bumps and scans! Congratulations. Happy to be a little part of all your journeys too! It's really exciting!

At my scan I was moved forward 3 days to my now due date the 5th of January, if anyone is able to update the first page that would be great.

We don't want to find out the sex, this is our first and we have no preference so looking forward to the surprise :)

I've had a little pregnancy sciatica, it seems to have gone away now, it was just in the first trimester, but hoping that is not a sign of things to come, so have been seeing my chiropractor and my midwife referred me to the early pregnancy physio; this afternoon is my first appointment. Exciting! It feels more real to me when I'm indulging in all the antenatal appointments!

I'm jealous of all the movements people can feel. Not there yet. Not really starting to show too much either, which I don't mind just now, except figuring out what to wear as most of my jeans are uncomfortable now, is a challenge! 

Wishing you all a great weekend and hope to keep up to date with you all now &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AliJo

Sunshine - Getting moved up is great! Glad that everything (for the most part) is going great for you! Hopefully the sciatica stays away! Might be time to look into some maternity pants? They also have bands you can put over them to hold them up unbuttoned.


----------



## Angel5000

So we were out to dinner yesterday and as I was walking back to our table (buffet), a woman moved in front me with a chair. It was abrupt and startled me, so I instinctively put my hand on my stomach. Anyway, the woman looks up, apologizes, and then notices my hand/stomach and asks how far along I was. :wacko: Crazy because I know that at this stage I just look like I eat too much instead of like I'm pregnant. I'm definitely bigger, but only people who have known me before I got pregnant can really see it's a baby and not fat. :haha: Anyway, I felt silly telling her how far along I was because I feel like at 16 weeks I"m not far enough along to look like I'm showing or anything. At the same time, it was so nice for someone to notice. 

Back at our table my sister said it was a "risky move" to ask how far along I was because to anyone else I could just be fat. :haha: She's so right! I think the lady only was so sure because there was someone else in her group that was very obviously pregnant, so she might have recently watched her go through the awkward phase I'm in. 


Sunshine - sorry about the sciatica, hopefully it stays away! That's great they moved you up, always good! :) 

Alijo - I think a little gift bag with things to do when he visits is a great idea, especially since he's so young. Are you going to make sure to tell him a little in advance to give him some warning that a new baby is coming?


EDIT: does anyone else keep "forgetting" they're pregnant? I feel like I really need to know gender and/or get some movement going on here so I Can start to feel like this is more real. :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive not had anyone ask yet! Xx

I am getting reLly strong outside kicks though i can see the little kicks!


----------



## froggyfrog

I feel like I'm showing more than I should for sure, I wonder if people can tell I'm pregnant or if they just think I'm fat. Dh says that I definitely look pregnant not fat, but he would never tell me if I did look fat lol. So I don't trust that opinion


----------



## froggyfrog

This is Wednesday when i turned 14 weeks


----------



## Hotbump

Got my NT scan yesterday :cloud9: didn't see anything between the legs but not saying it's a girl because it's too early :haha: she/he has its legs open in this picture, I know with my first son you could tell right away he was a boy at 14 weeks :haha:
Going to book a private ultrasound now :happydance: anyone want to guess what baby might be? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20160728_144024.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - You look amazing! Adorable bump! I look pregnant but since I'm a little heavier I feel people wouldn't see it as a pregnant belly. 

Hot - That's a great pic of you LO! Let us know for when it's booked!

Angel - We talk about how we are having a baby, how he's going to be a big brother, and when we're around another baby we talk to him about how there will be one around. It definitely hasn't started to click yet, but I'm hoping! Since I'm starting to show some I hold my belly and tell him about how there baby growing inside. By the time my due date comes around I expect him to grasp the idea some. He's also going to have some time around a 6 month old then once my brother can take leave they're coming up here for a couple of weeks and staying with us. I think that will help. 
About forgetting you're pregnant - definitely happened to me with my first and even with this one till I felt movement! You just have moments of realizations and for me excitement all over again when I "remembered"! We don't forget, we just get involved with so much else!


----------



## Angel5000

Froggy - I say you definitely look like you've got a bump! But then again...I know you're pregnant. :haha: and yeah, my DH keeps saying I def look pregnant and not fat, but like you said, DH wouldn't say I look fat anyway! 


AliJo - that's basically it, just getting involved in so many other things and suddenly something happens and I remember I'm pregnant and get excited again. When we put up the crib yesterday I almost started crying I was so excited that there was actually a crib...for a real baby. DH was trying really hard not to laugh at me. :haha: 

Sounds like your little one will be fully prepared to be a big brother. :) So exciting.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I doubt he'll be fully prepared! I'm just hoping to make it a good experience for him. He is definitely curious about babies and he always wants to do what we're doing so maybe he'll be happy to be "involved" in taking care of baby! 

I'm only partly packed.. not even half way done! It really won't take long once I decide to just do it. I only have tomorrow left to pack because Sunday morning I'm going to try to wear DS out and make sure he has a fun day before the car ride. I'm hoping to just continue the trip in one go. I would rather save the money instead of stopping at a hotel. I think we will be fine, though! DH has done 8 hour drives by himself just fine and between us both I think we'll do okay.


----------



## CazM 2011

Just wanted to say had my scan all good with baby but due date has gone into February so I'm moving over there, good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Hotbump

My scan is booked for August 12th :happydance: 

I definitely just look fat :haha: I'm 13wks 3 days and my family doesn't have a clue yet!


----------



## AliJo

Hot - That's exciting!! I'm horrible at guessing!! I'm always wrong! But, I'll say girl!

We were talking about the cramping and mine is flaring up. Comes and goes as I'm walking. Hopefully doesn't keep doing it!

Anyone else starting to get full fast and even have a decreased appetite? I'm glad I'm not a hungry as before. I tend to only get hungry after not eating for awhile.


----------



## Hotbump

Ali- I don't have much of an appetite and when I do eat I get full fast. It's kind of annoying because when I was 6wks I weighed 109.7lbs and at my 13wk visit I weighed 109.5 :dohh:

I also had some sharp cramping today, my Dr says it's round ligament pain but I don't remember having pain with my other three :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all. 18werks tomorrow. Feel like its flying by. My mum still does not know!


----------



## Ally2015

Just quickly catching up,

Angel5000- i defo forget i am pregnant...wish i could feel kicks and movement to make it more real.

had quite a lot of pain in my womb area, hard to describe, i did a long walk yesterday and when i got back home I felt all tense, and sore and had to lie down. 

AliJo- my appetite is good,always hungry. Went for dinner with my friends last night, ate 3 course meal, but before coming i had pre-dinner snack of a plate of rice....

i bought my first baby stuff, since i found out im having a boy it feels more real to me. I bought this little t shirt for him from amazon that says "don't look at me, that smell is coming from my dad" hahaha


----------



## Anababe

Angel - I forget I'm pregnant all the time. It's usually when I have a busy day and then start to feel really tired that I think oh I'm pregnant maybe I need to slow down a bit!

Hotbump - No clues on Gender in that pic. The nub theory is really good at around 13 weeks but doesn't look like the nub is showing in your pic. Won't be long til you find out if your booking private.. although must admit the wait from my NT scan and private one felt like forever!

Froggy - Can def see baby bump there you look great :D

AliJo - I've been getting a bit of cramping last couple days, guess everything is stretching. I'm def not eating half as much as I was in first tri and I can't finish a full meal, I have to eat half and have a break then finish it off lol I do still feel quite sick if I let myself get too hungry though so I have to eat little and often.

Midnight - Happy 18 weeks for tomorrow! I don't think it would be possible for me to still be hiding it now my bump is unhideable lol!

Ally - Aww how lovely buying first baby bits.. I haven't started yet. I'm dying to go out and start buying pink but we decided to wait til 20 week scan before really starting to shop for baby.

AFM everything is going OK. I'm still super tired not sure if my iron is low or its just normal but for 17 weeks I'm still feeling that first tri tiredness. OH has just taken kids out for a bit so I can get some rest it's been a really busy week and I'm feeling it a bit today.

Baby is still giving me the odd flutters but nothing major and not everyday.. hopefully not long until Im getting real kicks.

OH went and got a tattoo yesterday with baby's name.. just a small one on his wrist.. he's so impatient I told him to wait but no he wants his daughters name on him now.. I said I'm going to laugh so hard if she turns out to be a boy when born haha


----------



## AliJo

I plan to go and buy new baby clothes the day we find out if we're having a boy or girl! I would have bought some gender neutral if I found some I liked.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ana - funny that your hubby couldn't wait for that tattoo! I really hope it really is a girl and that you don't second guess the name! Haha.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello all!

I've been so busy with life and pregnancy I haven't been able to update. I wanted to give you all a quick update but probably won't be on consistently for another week or so. Babies are growing like crazy we saw them yesterday and found out its two boys! Our tech was 99.9% sure and it looked pretty obvious to us too. 

Hope everyone is doing well and all those who were struggling before I hope it's eased off a bit.


----------



## danser55

I can't believe I have bad news, Monday we had a 16 week scan both babies looked great. On Tuesday morning at work I felt a lot of pressure, so luckily my OB office is ten minutes away. They said Baby A's waters were bulging so I was rushed in an ambulence to the ER. In L&D they said there wasn't much they could do and it's was likely I could loose both babies.

Maggie Catherine was born Wednesday 7/27 at 1am. Luckily my body calmed down and for now Baby B is safe and has a 60-70% chance of making it. I was released from the hospital last night. I am on bed rest of the next 2 weeks. I am so devastated we have had another loss. We got to see her hold and the hospital gave us a beautiful memory box. I am trying to be strong for her sister but it's so hard.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Danser I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I had the right words to say but, just know I'm here if you need to talk <3

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## vrogers

Oh no danser, I can't imagine how that feels. I am so sorry for the loss of Maggie (maggie Catherine is a beautiful name). Glad that other baby is safe and able to stick around. Not sure if this will reassure you at all but my moms first son (my half brother) was a twin and she lost the other, but my half brother was born healthy.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I'm so sorry.. I couldn't imagine how you must feel. May thoughts are with you and your family and that your other LO remains strong.


----------



## AliJo

Mrs.G - Two boys! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ally2015

Danser- I am so sorry for your loss, that sounds so tough. Please get lots of rest & I'm praying that other LO does well. Sending you lots of hugs X


----------



## mrs.green2015

Danser- my heart is breaking for you. I am s incredibly sorry. You're in my thoughts. I can't imagine the pain you're going through


----------



## newbie2013

Oh Danser, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Maggie Catherine is such a beautiful name. Praying that you get some rest and recover well. If ever you need to write down your feelings, we're here to listen and support. I hope your other twin stays strong. Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

Mrs. Green- congratulations on your twin boys! 

Danser- I'm so sorry to hear the bad news :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine Star

So sorry to hear your sad news Danser! Thinking of you and sending hugs. Praying for baby B &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## froggyfrog

Omg danser, I'm so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now. Take care of yourself. I'm very glad that baby b is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## shobbs

Danser i am so sorry for your lose. If you would ever like to pm me im more than hapoy to talk. When i lost one of my twins at 28 weeks we were devastated. Getting my head around i was going to have twins and Planning for twins but to then lose one is the hardest thing ever.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Danser....you are on my mind. Fly high maggie xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - I am so very sorry about your loss of Maggie. :hugs: What a beautiful name you chose for her. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I am very thankful to hear Baby B is ok.


Mrs. Green - congrats on finding out you're having two boys!


----------



## slammerkin

Danser I am so so sorry for the loss of your sweet Maggie.


----------



## Angel5000

Danser - Oh my, I'm so sorry hon! :hugs: I have no words. I am praying that Baby B makes it. Maggie Catherine is a beautiful name, and I am so so sorry about this. 




Midnight - Your mom still doesn't know? Wow! When are you thinking of telling her? 

AliJo - I've been like that for a month now! :wacko: I can't eat anything, have absolutely no appetite and when I do eat I feel overfull within a few bites. Had to start drinking ensure because I wasn't getting any nutrients. :dohh: 

Ally - I'm so glad I'm not the only one!! I can't wait to feel kicks and feel more "real". I'm having some pains in my womb area too. I can't explain it any more than you did, but it sounds kinda like what I'm having. 

MrsGreen - Congrats and two boys!! You single handedly tipped our boy/girl stats. ;)


----------



## chitown28

Danser I am so sorry to hear - love and hugs being sent your way and to little angel Maggie


----------



## Thorpedo11

Danser- I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Maggie. Sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## Anababe

Danser - I'm so sorry for your loss. Cant imagine how you must be feeling. Get plenty of rest. Everything crossed for baby B staying strong :hugs:

Mrs Green - Congrats on two boys :D


----------



## AliJo

Well, we leave in about 6 hours. I'm not done packing like I planned. After shopping yesterday and getting home to do supper I had little time to work with. Getting DS to bed was a joke, so I was exhausted by the time he fell asleep. Figured a good nights rest was a better plan than staying up to finish!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have a great time xx

18 weeks today!


----------



## slammerkin

So I was feeling for my fundus while laying in bed this morning and it's already at my belly button! No wonder I look super pregnant already.

Edit: OK it was lower after unrinating, but still not far below my belly button.


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - Yay! Just two more days for me! It's crazy that some of us are getting close to half way!

Slammer - Mine is about there! I'm a couple of weeks further though. 

I'm pretty much packed, but I want to vacuum and get some cleaning done. Make sure my cats don't have too much to get into while we're gone. We're taking our dog and a friend is coming over to care for the cats. They know what they aren't allowed to do, but as soon as we are in bed or gone they're naughty.


----------



## Angel5000

What does that mean, "fundus" ? (First timer here, kinda confused :p ) 

And how does one "feel it" ?


----------



## newbie2013

Angel5000, I was about to ask the same questions! I *think* it could be the top of your uterus, but no idea how to feel it or what it feels like.


----------



## Vankiwi

Yep it's the top of your uterus. You can feel where the bump stops - your midwife/OB will check it regularly too.


----------



## newbie2013

Hey, turned on the news for the first time In days and saw reports of zika in florida. For those of you who are travelling, please take care. I'm so pleased it isn't in my part of the world because we have lots of mosquitoes around.


----------



## froggyfrog

I saw the same thing newbie. It's the first local transmission in the us. Pretty scary.


----------



## pompeyvix

I am sorry Danser on the loss of Maggie Catherine :hugs:
I hope everything remains fine with the other baby. Thinking of you.

Congrats on two boys mrs green!

midnight - how can your mum not know?! Haha! When are you planning on telling her?

newbie - the zika thing is so worrying! I am glad we are not affected here in the UK at all.

I have another scan tomorrow to acccurately date the pregnancy as the baby was laying awkward during the 12 week scan. I expect my due date to be moved forward as that what was provisionally put on my last scan. Will update tomorrow!


----------



## AliJo

I have a big can of mosquito spray that DH are going to use outside at all times. Thankfully it's not been reported in the area I'll be. I'll be careful, though!
4 hours into the trip. DSo has thrown a few fits. Definitely wants out!


----------



## greats

Oh Danser... I am having a difficult time finding the right words to say to you. I know we don't know each other any more than what we've shared in this thread, but my heart is absolutely aching for you right now. I hope that you and your family find comfort in knowing that baby B is doing okay, and I am praying for strength to be sent your way! Xoxo


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Vix- I dont really have a bump at all yet. I am quite small but I never seem to show much until later. Think people think I am a bit fatter lol. We will tell more people after the 20week scan. Some do know but not a great deal as my FB is restricted. I don't talk to my mum that much lol. I forget I am even pregnant alot of the time!? Especially as its the holidays and the move. So busy.

Today I am going to register with new GP because I have not even had my 16 week appointment yet 

2 weeks today until my 20wk scan! Staying yellow but we have a 50min appointment for the study which should be really nice. 

How are you doing Danser?

Hope trip is going smooth Ali.

Good luck on scan Vix.

We did worry about Zika as my OH had been to South america for 6mths previous to pregnancy but the GP said was ok as was JUST back over 6m xx


----------



## newbie2013

Ladies, I know I was very fortunate in my first trimester in that I only had mild nausea and didn't actually vomit, but for the last few days, I have felt awful. I am exhausted (more than I was in the first trimester) and nausea and dizziness are literally sending me to bed. I had a two hour nap yesterday. Thank goodness I'm still on summer vacation. My question is - have any of you experienced this before?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs ^ I am feeling very dizzy...but not sick. Maybe mention to your Mw or text her?


----------



## newbie2013

I've got an appointment on Thursday, so I'll try to wait until then. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you do too x


----------



## AliJo

Trip had been alright. DS has had a few fits, but really has done well. He hasn't slept the best, though. Might do the trip back a little different. Three hours to go.. we only lost about a hour and half from stops. A couple were to let DS stretch. 

I can't sleep in vehicles, so I've been up almost 24 hours.

Hope you ladies feel better and it's just temporary!


----------



## WDWJess

Not been on all weekend. So sorry to hear of your incredibly sad news Danser. Please know my thoughts are with you and I will be keeping everything crossed for baby B xxx


----------



## danser55

Thanks everyone for the condolences and well wishes. I've been ok so far, taking my antibiotics and meds to keep the uterus quiet. I am going in to see my OB shortly.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thinking of you x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ali - Enjoy your trip!!!! 

Mrs. - Congrats and welcome to team blue 

Danser - Thinking of you

Hope everyone is doing well. I've still been quite tired and actually took a 2-hour nap myself yesterday. I still get nauseated when I'm hungry but, it does go away right after I get some food in my stomach. Was able to see my boy on Thursday. He's doing well, getting big and still wiggling around. Next time I go is the 17th which is my birthday, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## froggyfrog

:hugs: danser. Keep us updated. 

My migraines have calmed down a bit. Not having them as often. I have my 16 week appointment next week on the 11th, and then my birthday is the 12th!! We are going to a baby palooza on the 13th so it will be a busy weekend next week. I'm really excited! We don't get to see the baby again until my 20 week appointment. I feel like it has been forever since I have seen him, it sucks!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

froggyfrog said:


> :hugs: danser. Keep us updated.
> 
> My migraines have calmed down a bit. Not having them as often. I have my 16 week appointment next week on the 11th, and then my birthday is the 12th!! We are going to a baby palooza on the 13th so it will be a busy weekend next week. I'm really excited! We don't get to see the baby again until my 20 week appointment. I feel like it has been forever since I have seen him, it sucks!

A fellow Leo! My birthday is the 17th :happydance:


----------



## danser55

froggy I hope the migraines stay away, my birthday is on the 10th.

Appointment went well, OB mostly wanted me to come in and be check for peace of mind. she did a quick u/s and she was moving a lot. I think I'm feeling some on and off movement. I go to see the MFM next week but for now it's two weeks of bed rest. Between MFM and OB appointments I have an appointment every week this month.


----------



## pompeyvix

I am glad the appointment went well danser. It seems like you are being really well looked after, which is fantastic. it's great you're feeling some movement too.

TTC - I bet you loved seeing your little man wriggling around, the next scan will be hear in no time :)

AliJo - hope you've arrived safe and sound and your son wasn't too grumpy!

AFM - had another scan today and due date been moved forward to 18th Jan, so if the front page can be updated that would be great. Next scan 2nd September when we'll find out gender. Convinced this one is blue though as the pregnancy is just so different. 
My daughter came with me to the scan today as I had no childcare. When I told her, her face looked ever so concerned and she said that she didn't want the Dr to cut the baby out with the special knife!! Bless her, she thought that in order to see the baby, my stomach would have to be cut open :haha: I explained to her a special wand would be placed on my tummy to see inside and she looked relieved, haha! Once we were there, she was semi- interested at best. I was trying to point out different part of the baby to her, but I guess it doesn't really look like a baby to a nearly 4 year old! By the end she was keen to leave! I think we'll try and get childcare sorted for the 20 week scan.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I'm so glad baby is doing well and they are watching you two carefully. 

We did make it without a problem! Saw a few interesting sights on the way and I have a list of places I would love to visit later! Sadly we have a chance of thunderstorms with a 50% or more every single day we are here. I met my niece and she's so darn cute!! Tons of smiles such a happy little thing! DS was all smiles towards her and was getting on the floor with her and trying to get her to look at him! He's been great with her so far besides the whole not knowing to be careful around her. They're so cute together! No jealousy yet. DS was cranky when we got here and we took like a 4 hour nap together. He also got to play in the rain and absolutely loved it. We haven't had just rain up in Iowa, always thunderstorms.


----------



## Hotbump

August 12 seems so far away! I want to see know if the Ramzi theory was right and I'm having a girl or if I'm having another boy. I usually feel baby move at least once a day and today I haven't. I feel so bad because yesterday I gave in and took benadryl which knocked me out. I shouldn't of taken benadryl even though the dr said it was fine to take but my allergies had hit me hard for a week straight :cry: I just feel horrible now :(


----------



## AliJo

Hot - My doctors recommend it as well for allergies and as a sleep aid. You need to take care of yourself to take care of LO inside you.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs. I am sure its fine xx


----------



## Anababe

Danser - Glad the appointment went well and they are looking after you :hugs:

Ali - Glad you made it ok and DS is getting on well with your niece.. it's lovely to see how they act around babies my oldest was always so gentle when his baby brothers and sisters were born I loved watching him with them.

I've had a super busy weekend so not been on much. We have been looking for 5 months for a new house so I can move back home near family and finally we found the perfect place on Sunday. Right back to the area I grew up.. in fact just a couple of street away. So will be nice after nearly 10 years to move back and start a fresh. 

We move in a month so dreading all the packing I've got to face now but will be worth it!

I'm feeling OK at the moment, got a bit more energy not needing a nap so much in the afternoon but I am ready for bed by 9pm. Baby is moving more and more every day. Still not loads but they are definite kicks now rather than flutters.

I have my 20 week scan on 26th Aug so not too long to wait really. Cant wait for OH to see her as he missed the last 2 scans so hasn't seen her since 10 weeks!


----------



## Angel5000

My next OB appointment is tomorrow (17w appointment). At that appointment she'll order my scan for gender.... I don't know when that will be but I'm hoping really soon! I'm so nervously excited. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck xxx 

Baby has been moving ALL day!


----------



## Anababe

Wow what a night.. it's been a roller coaster few weeks with me and OH, on and off, fighting a lot. Tonight has come to an end.. he's left and I don't think there's any chance of fixing it this time. I'm totally devastated and broken. I love him so much we just keep arguing and it's killed us. I don't know what I'm going to do now, we are supposed to be moving in 4 weeks, back to my home town which is only about an hours drive but he said he's not moving with me and it's not working. I've got a full house to pack up with 4 children, 17 weeks pregnant and no friends or family to help. Only my dad who's not in the best of health. 

I will cope I just can't imagine not having him in our life anymore It hurts so much. It hurts more because I know this time it's real.. :-( 

Sorry for the moaning post I just can't really talk about it to anyone else at the min. All I will get off my dad is 'I told you so' :cry: the only positive thing I can say is he will be a fantastic dad and will be there for our baby without a doubt. I'm just going to miss him so much.


----------



## AliJo

Ana - I'm so sorry. Do you think you guys can work on it while not living together? Maybe you two need a break from being around each other to find your connection again. It was just a thought! I'm glad he'll be there for LO!


----------



## WDWJess

So sorry to read your post Ana. Hubby and I have a huge fallout once in a while and one of us usually threatens to leave and the thought of it actually happening scares the living day lights out of me. I really hope you can work through this but if not I'm pleased to hear he'll be around for the baby. So sorry you don't have anyone to help. Wish I lived closer to lend a helping hand xxx


----------



## Angel5000

Oh Ana I'm so sorry. I can't imagine. :hugs: we are definitely here if you need to chat. Feel free to send a private message if you need to or just post. I know this has got to be hard! I'm hoping that maybe some space and time will help. But if not, at least you know he'll be there for the kids. :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks everyone. He is just so young (I'm 31 he's 23) and I think he needs his freedom as much as he wants this family. The problem is when he does what he wants without me setting boundaries he can't be trusted. He steals from me and there's only so much I can take of it.

He has rang me tonight at 1am saying he needs a favour and can he have my bank card for some money. I reluctantly agreed so he came home for the card.. he's only gone and transferred money from my other account as he knows my passwords, and taken double what he asked for. I give him everything.. he dosent need to steal from me I'm so upset, he knows how tight money is for us at the moment. He said he's got something to do and will be home in 20 mins because he's no where else to go.. I have to let him in I can't leave him out but I cant keep doing this. It's making me ill the stress. It was only two weeks ago he stole my phone in the night and sold it.. he never used to be like this, omg he woukdnt have dreamt of taking anything, it's since he's been around this one friend. It's like all his respect for us and priorities have disappeared. I love him so much but I'm too old for this. I've done all this being out at 2am doing stupid things, I've got children It's not fair :-(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ana- I'm so sorry you're going through all this. I'm sure it's just him immaturity and I only even mention this because it sounds so much like someone in my family. Does he have any additions?


----------



## Angel5000

Ana - oh wow. Hon you don't need that craziness while you're pregnant and got the kids to deal with. :hugs: I'm wondering the same thing as MrsGreen - is there an addiction problem? It sounds a lot like someone I know.... The behaviors are scarily similar. Especially if these are new behaviors. Also sounds like he has a lot of growing up to do if he's going to be a dad :(


----------



## greats

Double post


----------



## greats

Anababe, I'm going to be totally blunt, but it's time for him to go byebye. Very rarely is a guy mature enough for a family in their early 20s. You have your kids and yourself to worry about. And the fact that he's stealing from you is a huge red flag that something is going on that you don't know about, either drugs or another girl. I've seen and heard it all when I was a police officer. He sounds like trouble and honestly not worth keeping around your kids.


Afm, Livia's 1st birthday party went well! Almost all our invited guests actually came, lots of yummy food, kids all running around, so much fun!

Livia is now sick, though... 2nd day of a fever, taking her to the doctor on Thursday morning. 

Have my next ob appointment on Monday, then my anatomy scan is 5 weeks from today when I'll be 22 weeks.


----------



## vrogers

Ana, I'm so sorry, I can't imagine going through that ever but especially while pregnant. He sounds immature not to step out of line or be mean- but stealing from you? That's cruel. I have to agree with the others that it sounds like there's something else going on with the stealing. You can definitely vent here as much as you need to no need to apologize, I'm sorry your family/friends aren't more supportive!


----------



## kksy9b

hi all! i got home from vacation last night (after getting stuck an extra day because of flight delays). I have a lot to catch up on here at home today at nap, but tonight after bed can start responding to everyone. I'll also start looking into getting the thread over to Ali to manage. 

Hope everyone is doing well! I can't believe how awesome my little guy did while we were away from home.was such a wonderful time visiting extended family but is nice to be home. I have my 18 week appointment on Monday and should be booking my anatomy scan! Even though we are staying team yellow, i have been so anxious this pregnancy. Seeing my little one and making sure they are growing well will be a big relief. have been feeling some movement here and there but very sporadic. no solid kicks yet. i know it's early but i just want to get to feeling them move around more!

hope everyone is well and ill be back tonight!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ana - I too have to agree with the others and think it may be an addiction problem. I'm so sorry this is happening to you, I wish I lived closer to help. Please reach out if you ever need anything <3

Greats - so happy Livia's birthday went well but, hope she feels better soon <3 My anatomy scan is on the 29th of this month, I'll be 20 weeks on that day.


----------



## newbie2013

Ana, I have to agree with the others too. I wish I could help you out. You don't need that stress while pregnant and with your kids as well. Take care of yourself and I hope it gets sorted out.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Anababe

Thankyou so much everyone. Not been able get on today I've been so poorly being sick and feeling dizzy. I guess morning sickness wanted to make a one off reappearance.. hopefully a one off anyway!

Regarding my OH.. There's no addiction problem so to speak.. meaning he's not dependant on any drug or drink. However when we have an argument he does use it as an excuse to go and have a massive blow out which is usually just beer or weed.. however the last couple of weeks he has been using coke which massively disappointed me as I can't say enough how the person he is now isn't what he has been for the last couple of years I've known him. He didn't come back home last night and haven't heard from him all day. I have been told off a friend that he's gone a bit crazy today and between him and his friend they are pretty off their head on stuff. So I assume he's on another planet at the moment and when he realises he's no where to go in a few days he will come back. I'm not doing it anymore though. I don't take drugs, I don't judge anyone who does but I personally don't need it in my life or around my children. I'm going to assume he needs a few months to get it all out of his system and will eventually realise what he had. It's hard because people hear he's 23 and just assume he's not ready for a family but up until a couple of months ago not long after we found out we was pregnant actually, he was so devoted to me and my children. He is amazing with them and in the house he's not lazy in the slightest we have been so happy I just can't believe mixing with the wrong people can turn him like this towards us. 

He says I'm controlling because I don't like him seeing this friend but I just know what happens when they are together. He loses all thought of how he's making me feel so I feel I have a right to say whether he can or can't spend time with him. I told him it's that life or this family he can't have both, and he said if he's given an ultimatum he will choose friends everytime because I should never do that to him. But what else am I supposed to do.. keep him around and just let him do whatever he wants :wacko:

Anyway on a happy note baby is so super active at the moment I just love feeling her little kicks :cloud9:


----------



## Angel5000

I think you're doing the right thing Anababe. I'm not usually a fan of giving ultimatums but when it comes to your children's safety, your safety and your sanity, (especially when drugs are involved) then it's definitely time to give one. Hopefully he'll figure out what he is missing and get his head straightened out in a little while. Until then do what you have to do for your little ones. :) :hugs:



AFM - OB appointment today was good. Baby HB was in the 140s. when she was pushing a little on my stomach while checking for HB she said she could actually feel baby so I should start to feel it soon. I find it so odd that she could feel but I didn't feel anything and baby is inside me.... too confusing. But hopefully soon! :) I have the referral to make my Anatomy scan now, I called but they can't make the appointment until the referral comes in and they haven't received it yet so I'll call again tomorrow. Sometime in the next 2-3 weeks is what they're thinking. :D


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi all. I've been away camping the past couple days and briefly skimmed people's posts but don't have time to reply to everyone. Hope all are doing well. 

I've been throwing up still for the past week but today and yesterday I have felt ok so hopefully I am out of the woods now. Also still feeling tired and needing lots of naps. 

I am getting antsy for my Aug 17 appointment so I can get my referral for my anatomy scan as well.


----------



## Anababe

Literati - Glad your feeling a little better last day or two. I'm also still feeling quite tired during the day.

Angel - yeah ultimatum's are never good and I generally don't agree with them but sometimes there comes a time where it's needed. Glad your appt went well.. how lovely she felt baby.. hopefully not long until we can feel baby from the outside :D


----------



## danser55

Sorry about your situation Anababe.

Wow so many of us coming up on anatomy scan, Mine is 8/24 in three weeks, it feels like forever away.


----------



## froggyfrog

:hugs: anababe. I would put as much space between you as possible until he can get his act together. I hope he realizes what he has done soon, and changes his ways because you certainly don't want that around your kids. And if you don't stay together it might be nerve wracking if he has shared custody.

I can't wait to see everyone's scan photos coming up, mine isn't until September 7th or 8th. So excited to be 15 weeks today!! I think I felt baby again two nights ago. It felt like bubbles, and I guess it could have been gas, but it was exactly where I hear him on the doppler. I can't wait to feel him more!


----------



## vrogers

I agree with how you are handling the situation, Ana! Doing what's best for you and the kids is most important and I really do hope he comes around sooner rather than later and is back to the man you knew him as. 

Literati, I'm sorry you've still been sick but glad the past couple days have been better! 

My anatomy scan is 8/22, feels like forever away. I'm handing my Doppler over to my husband to put in his safe because I've had a hard time not using it while I still don't feel baby. Every time I use it I find her hb within several seconds and hear her moving/kicking like crazy but I feel like I'm just annoying her and giving myself more anxiety with it, so in the safe it goes and maybe I'll use it when I hit a new week + appointment days.


----------



## Angel5000

So I'm having some twinges in my abdomen. It's something kind of like a pinch or a poke maybe. I'm not sure if that's some mild cramping from the uterus expanding (doctor said to expect that over the next few weeks) or if it's baby. :dohh: I'm so desperate to feel baby I think I'm making stuff up. lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - yay! It was probably baby. I'm sure my scan will be around the same time as yours.

Thanks vrogers and Ana. 

angel - when I feel my
Uterus expanding it feels like really mild menstrual cramps. I hope the twinges you are feeling are baby!


----------



## chitown28

Sorry to hear about the stressful situation, Ana. Personally, I think you're doing the right thing by focusing on you and the kids and not taking any of his crap. I would be very careful about ever letting him back into your life unless he's clean, sober, and fully committed.

Anyways, I'm so excited for everyone's upcoming anatomy scans. I agree it feels like forever away, but it's actually quite close! I was very crabby this morning because my original scan was booked for 8/22, but there was a schedule conflict so they had to move it back to 8/26. Blech, 4 extra days of waiting time! I'm waiting to announce on facebook until the 20w scan. I'm too paranoid to announce in the meantime.


----------



## Ally2015

Hello beautiful ladies, im just catching up not been online, had awful headache yesterday.

Midnight fairy- i don't have a bump yet :( just VERY bloated and i think i felt flutters a couple of times on one day but not again since- is that normal to feel and then not at all for days? it might not even have been baby, but it felt like a bubble popping one after the other. 

I have also been feeling a constant achy pain in my womb, i think its round ligament pain, i feel it more when i bend over or sit down, anyone else??

froogyfrog- i think my migraines are possibly getting less, but when i get them, i am exhausted and day feels so slow.


----------



## Ally2015

anababe- hun, i am sooo very sorry, you do not need this to deal with when you are pregnant. I agree with other posters, ultimatum and don't bother with him, he sounds too immature and silly. 
I do wonder whether he is struggling or finding it hard to cope with the thought of having a baby? he defo needs to stay away from the drugs and sort himself out, young he may be, but not too young to have a family. 
My husband smokes, but he has slowly cut down over the years and he never smokes around me, he goes outside, but i have spoken to him about quitting it for good, because i;d rather not have it round my baby in any way, and he understands and is trying to make those changes. We have had arguments about it and i have been upset but he gets it and said he will work towards no smoking by the time baby is here. I totally understand you not wanting your OH's bad habits around your children 
You are not controlling, i would not want any influence of drugs etc round my children, so you are the one being mature and he needs to face the truth.

sending you lots of hugs- we women are strong and powerful and can get through anything... hell, we can grow life inside us!! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ally2015 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies, im just catching up not been online, had awful headache yesterday.
> 
> Midnight fairy- i don't have a bump yet :( just VERY bloated and i think i felt flutters a couple of times on one day but not again since- is that normal to feel and then not at all for days? it might not even have been baby, but it felt like a bubble popping one after the other.
> 
> I have also been feeling a constant achy pain in my womb, i think its round ligament pain, i feel it more when i bend over or sit down, anyone else??
> 
> froogyfrog- i think my migraines are possibly getting less, but when i get them, i am exhausted and day feels so slow.

I don't have a bump really...I feel babe loads some days and not others. Is normal I think depending how they are led xxx

Ana....massive massive hugs sweet. You are not controlling at all. You need him sorted before he can get back x


----------



## newbie2013

Only three hours until my appointment! I'm excited and so is dh. I'm about to head out and treat myself to a manicure and pedicure before work starts next week. I've been meaning to go all week but haven't gotten around to it yet. No time like the present! 

Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## slammerkin

My 20-week scan isn't until September 1st! It seems like forever away. I need to know the sex of this baby so I can either get excited about the girl's name, or resign myself to the boy's name that DH is insisting on. 

I feel movement very sporadically. Can seem to go days without noticing anything. I hope it gets consistent soon.


----------



## Hotbump

I keep sleeping on my stomach and when I wake up my stomach hurts a bit but I can't get comfortable in any other sleeping position :(

Anababe- I'm sorry you're going thru this :hugs:


----------



## greats

Ana, you completely contradicted yourself saying he doesn't have a drug problem so to speak but then you went on to say he drinks, smokes weed, and has been doing coke recently. Um, hi, that's a drug problem and it's only going to get worse. I get he was a family man but obviously not anymore as he cares more about being with his friend than you and your kids. Everyone else can sugar coat the truth you've laid out to us, but I will continue being blunt about the situation. If he's doing coke, then he's gone and isn't coming back.


----------



## Angel5000

Ally - my round ligament pain is down in lower abdomen and it feels like sharp pains in one or two localized spots. More painful if I make a quick or sudden movement. I've been feeling achiness in the uterus area, like it's tender (and it is worse when I bend over), but I don't know what that is. I'm thinking it's the expanding uterus since my doctor said about this time the baby has caught up to the size of the uterus and they'll be growing together now so I should expect to feel some discomfort. 


greats - I don't think that's a completely fair assessment. While I agree that right now she's making the best decision, I don't saying he's completely gone and isn't coming back is not fair. I have a couple friends/family who have gone off and decided to experiment with coke (thanks to some shady friends) and got really caught up in it for a couple months but then realized it wasn't their thing and they were messing up their lives and quit and went back to being the wonderful people they were before. Drinking can be a problem but it can also be that is his way to blow off steam. Not remotely healthy, but at 23 not uncommon. In my young 20s alcohol was my go-to when I had a bad day or a fight with a boyfriend. I'm very glad I grew out of that pretty quickly, but it's not uncommon for a young person to go that route. And, finally, as for weed, I may just be more liberal than most because I live in Washington State but I don't find it to be an issue if it's done in moderation and not around the kids or when you have to take care of the kids. But I grew up around smokers (pot) and I've seen people who abuse it and I've seen plenty of fully functioning adults with professional careers and kids who they take very good care of who also smoke (and most people would never suspect). With just about anything, It's a matter of how it's used and the decisions people make. (and not that it matters but just as full personal disclosure: I personally stay away from weed, but that's more because as a teacher I'm very conscious of what I'm doing and my BIL who lives just a few streets down is military so he can't be even in a household where its present.)

My point is that while I don't think she needs to sit there and keep giving him chance after chance, I don't think it's fair to say he can never come back from this. I have too many friends and family who have been through drug and alcohol problems and who have completely changed their lives (or friends/family who smoke weed and you'd never know it) to believe that it is the case. I've also had some friends let it consume them, especially when they get into the harder stuff like coke and heroin. I just like to believe that there is a chance, but we have to be realistic that it won't happen until he reaches the point where he WANTS to make the change for himself, not for anyone else.


----------



## newbie2013

We're helping to tip the scales to team blue! Damn... Need to think of a name!


----------



## vrogers

Yay newbie congrats!! It seems like we actually have more boys now but I've lost track of the count haha


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww congrats newbie!! Yay for team blue!!!


----------



## chitown28

Congrats newbie!!! Any names picked out? Now you have to go shopping!!!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Newbie!

Froggy are you still thinking if the same name? I see it's gone from your signature!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies! I just said to dh that we need to go out this weekend and buy him something boyish. We've got one name that's ok and another possibility. Thank goodness we've got time to think.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Newbie- welcome to team blue!

Hope everyone is doing well! I have absolutely nothing exciting going on...

Ok that's a lie. We're recently in contract on a new house and having a gender reveal party in a couple weeks. Only we know so far and can't wait to spill the beans! Lol


----------



## froggyfrog

Van, yes we are still keeping his name the same. I didn't realize that I took it out of my signature! I'll have to go back to add it.

Mrs green, congrats on the house, and how fun about the party!


----------



## danser55

Yay congrats on team blue newbie!


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats on team blue Newbie!! That's so exciting!! Looks like our boys are just coming in a little later than the girls. ;)


DH is pretty sure that we have a boy in here, I'm thinking he might be right, but that's just a feeling no real reasons. As much as I really want a baby girl, I love the boy name we are leaning toward sooooo that's okay too. :) If it is a boy though we'll have to start thinking of a middle name soon because that's where we're stuck. :haha:


----------



## Vankiwi

Angel we are also a bit stuck on a middle name! Although I'm now wondering about the first name too :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No names or idea on gender lol


----------



## newbie2013

I'm kind of lucky. I only need to think of one name since the naming convention here is set. 4 names, second name is dh's name, then his father's then the family name. Thank goodness I only need to come up with one! 

I was surprised at how disappointed dh was when the doctor confirm a boy. I didn't know he wanted a girl so badly!


----------



## froggyfrog

Newbie, my dh really wanted a girl too. I think he just pictured himself being a dad to a girl more often than a boy. Didn't change his excitement level though. He calls him "my man" and rubs my belly. I can't wait until he can hear us and we can start talking to him and playing him music. He already has his own Playlist!


----------



## Ally2015

newbie2013 said:


> We're helping to tip the scales to team blue! Damn... Need to think of a name!

yah!! im team blue too :)


----------



## Ally2015

Angel5000- your pain in lower abdomen that is localised is exactly what i feel, i do in general feel more uncomfortable in my tummy area. I have a appointment with midwife on Monday , so will ask her about it also x


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm having the same pain in lower abdomen, it's more like a sore feeling instead of cramping. 

Yay for team blue ally!!!! I think we are ahead!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, newbie!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've had the sore feeling for weeks now. It painful and sore like I worked out my uterus lol doc said its normal and to get used to it. I guess I got it earlier than normal because my uterus was growing faster than normal.


----------



## vrogers

My dh wanted a boy SO bad. He was really disappointed the day of our gender scan but thankfully now he seems to be getting used to a girl and is actually talking about her and even kind of smiles about it. He's even the one who came up with her first and middle name. 

I get all kinds of little pains and twinges and stretches in my uterus and sometimes they feel similar to AF pains and it freaks me out-any kind of pain makes me hit the panic button but it's never been so bad that I can't function and hasn't come with spotting, usually just take it easy and drink plenty water. I've also noticed more round ligament pain in the past week or so. 

Still can't believe we're getting so close to halfway and anatomy scans!


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats on team blue Ally!! Sounds like round ligament pain. 

I'm definitely having a sore uterus feeling, like I've been working out! I mean, I have been working out but not those muscles :haha: Glad to hear it's normal. I didn't think to ask the doctor about it on Wednesday.


----------



## AliJo

Hi Ladies, just popping in to see how everyone is doing! I've been trying to read along. Nothing is staying straight in my head right now, though! I've been pretty tired while in Florida. I'll do a more proper update once I get the chance to actually think. Right now I could really use some sleep!


----------



## shobbs

Hi ladies. Hope your all keeping well. Not updated recently been manic at work. I work at a busy department at a hospital where i live and we are rediculously short staffed as usual. Today is my first day off and being really lazy my youngest is currently led next to me watching cbeebies.

As for movement i find this little one can have manic days and then quiet days by the look of it its quiet normal as they still have alot if room to move and change position.

AFM- i have my anatomy scan in 5 days im so excited but definate staying team yellow. Im thinking this little one is a girl i am carrying completely different this oregnancy is worse than when i carried my twin boys but we will have to wait until baby is here.

Great to here all the gender reveals how are we looking for boys vs girls now????


----------



## newbie2013

Yay! More boys! Congrats


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

YaY Team Blue!!! My FH was so happy when he found out it was a boy. I was pretty convinced that it was a girl though. We have our confirmation scan for that on the 17th though. 

Hope everyone is doing well, sorry for not giving a proper update. It's Friday and has been a hell of a week at work. We have a name set for the boy but, I may TRY and talk to FH about it because, I'm not in love. FH can be pretty selfish about it though so, who knows how the convo will go. 

Any big plans for the weekend? I think we're taking our nieces to the movies tomorrow, nothing planned for Sunday.


----------



## Ally2015

im also just quickly passing, not much plans for weekend, need to do some work this weekend, and apart from that just cleaning and maybe a little shopping trip. 

Angel5000- thanks :)

froggyfrog- haha yah for team blue ,im sure boys were outnumbered at some stage earlier. But main thing is we all have happy, healthy babies. 

one quick question- i have a constant bloat, it never goes away but im starting to think it's got a bump in it too- how does one tell?!!? i would say it has started to feel harder, and even when i lie down, i still am sticking out, but not as much as when i am standing. 
i mainly just feel fat haha, and try to wear loose clothes so i can hide it x


----------



## Anababe

Hi everyone sorry not been in for couple days just been getting my head together and sorting myself out. Been so busy with the kids.. struggling a bit with all 4 of them completely on my own but managing.

Congrats to everyone finding out gender!

Only got a few mins so just a quick visit. Baby is moving loads now, and I can just about lightly feel it from outside if I'm lying down. It's lovely, she's kept me company whilst I've not been sleeping great last few nights, she's ever so active in the night lol

Will try get back on tonight!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ally- my bloat was the same from like week 8-13ish and it slowly it's gotten a little bigger so I'm assuming my babies are taking over lol i would say by now it's your baby taking over! 

Ana- glad baby girl is moving and totally understandable that you've been gone. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I'm sure some of it is bump! Mine is the same. I know I have a bump for sure but not entirely sure just how big it is because I'm so constantly bloated still! This is so frustrating because I remember last pregnancy my bloating problem went away around 12 weeks. Sure, I still bloated by the end of the day but I was not consta-bloat morning to night! This is so annoying. I find occasionally when I first wake up and am lying down I can see just the hard uterus sticking out so at least I know that part is bump!


----------



## Ally2015

ah cheers Literati_Love and mrs.green2015- nice to know i am not the only one with a bloat/bump haha.

Anababe- thinking of you and glad baby is nice and active to keep you company :)

I am starting a pregnancy yoga class tomorrow morn, really looking forward to it

hope you all have a great weekend xx


----------



## Hotbump

Anyone else suffer from anxiety? Before getting pregnant I used to get bad anxiety attacks and then I didn't have any for a whole year. When I found out I was pregnant I got one of the worst anxiety attacks I've ever experienced, today I had another one not as bad but now I'm cramping. Is this normal? I'm going to take a nap with my 2 yr old as I feel so tired after one hits :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My anxiety is really bad atm xx


----------



## newbie2013

So is mine :-(


----------



## Hotbump

Anxiety sucks :( i feel a bit better after my nap.


----------



## vrogers

I'm sorry to all the ladies who are struggling with anxiety! I struggled with anxiety and depression as well as several other issues as a teenager and into my early twenties, and my doctor brought it up at my first appt (not sure if she had my records or my GP made a note or what) and said to let her know if it was something I struggled with, as pregnancy hormones can mess with it. Maybe you all could mention it to your doctors if it gets to the point where you feel like you need extra help-nothing wrong with that. 
Hope you all are having a peaceful stress-free weekend!


----------



## Ally2015

not really suffered anxiety but I do worry a lot sometimes about pregnancy, i sometimes think something bad has happened or baby is dead or what if something happens between now and the next scan... having my miscarriage last year has made me a worrier.
hope you are all having a relaxed weekend.

I had another little question- anyone experiencing bleeding gums? i get a little after brushing, but today i did yoga and after my gums bled a lot. It freaked me out. I invested in some floss, better toothbrush and toothpaste, and i will make dentist appointment next week. but just wondering if anyone else has advice or experience?


----------



## danser55

My anxiety is awful, it was before loosing a twin and now it's even worse. I keep worrying I will do something to loose the other twin too. I am grieving and hopeful at the same time. It's hard to be in both places. Hopefully 22 more weeks to go.


----------



## shobbs

Ally2015 said:


> not really suffered anxiety but I do worry a lot sometimes about pregnancy, i sometimes think something bad has happened or baby is dead or what if something happens between now and the next scan... having my miscarriage last year has made me a worrier.
> hope you are all having a relaxed weekend.
> 
> I had another little question- anyone experiencing bleeding gums? i get a little after brushing, but today i did yoga and after my gums bled a lot. It freaked me out. I invested in some floss, better toothbrush and toothpaste, and i will make dentist appointment next week. but just wondering if anyone else has advice or experience?

Everyday my guns bkeed after brushing im on aspirin so this i think is the main cause as well as pregnancy


----------



## vrogers

I have the same fear, that something has happened and I'm so guarded about getting too excited until she's actually here. That seems to be normal and especially worse when you've had a miscarriage. 

I've noticed My gums have been swollen and bleed easily when I brush my teeth, I read on the ovia app that almost half of pregnant women experience this!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My gums are bleeding too. 

19weeks today 

Think I will have to see a doctor for my anxiety :(


----------



## Ally2015

aw loves, have you tried yoga for relaxation?
might help with the anxiety?
I started a yoga pregnancy class and found it very relaxing...

i worry quite a lot, especially with this pregnancy, like vrogers says it is quite normal though. I feel like i wont feel at ease until baby born but even then i will worry about every small thing haha...

have my 18 week appt tomorrow, hopefully they will hear heartbeat on doppler and that will keep me going until 20 week scan.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine has been brought on by house move and trying to keep kids happy. They miss their dad x


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Mine has been brought on by house move and trying to keep kids happy. They miss their dad x

aw hun, sending you hugs.
You are a wonderful mum, hope everything gets settled and you are feeling better soon..

:hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We have been busy today at a maize maze. Absolutely knackered lol but I still feel bad. When they stay with their dad they will be 4 hrs away :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I had bleeding
Gums last pregnancy. It is fairly common and there's not much you can do. Probably worth a trip to the dentist to make sure everything is still healthy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all xx


----------



## Ally2015

morning how is everyone?

i had my midwife appt today, heard his little heat beat on doppler, that will keep me going now till the 20 week scan :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

Question for everyone. 
I have a pretty sharp pain on my left side in between my pubic bone and hip. I assumed it was gas/ constipation. It was really bad last night and woke me up a few times. This morning I went to the bathroom since I figured it was constipation. That all was fine and it went to a dull pain but now it's starting to get worse again. Plus my lower back is absolutely killing me. Normal? Or should I call my doc?


----------



## chitown28

mrs.green - sorry i'm not sure...sounds like RLP maybe? I'd recommend calling your doctor at least for peace of mind! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! I went a little crazy and DID MY REGISTRIES - ahhh!!!


----------



## Anababe

Hi everyone

My gums are bleeding and sore everyday. I also need to brush my teeth alot more I have an awful taste in my mouth all the time. 

Hope everyone is well. After the week from hell for me, alot of crying and talking and more crying, me and OH are going to try again. He's admitted he's very scared and he lost himself for a while, he's been quite down last couple days saying how he needs us and he's sorry for what he's put me through etc. Ihe wants to come home so we are trying again. I've told him he just needs to talk to me and stop bottling everything up and then blowing up into what we have just been through. I'm hoping this has been a bit of a wakeup and we are ok from now. Loads to work on from both of us but its got ti be worth a try. I'm very nervous because I've been hurting so much this week I don't know how I'd cope going through it again. We move out of the area in 3 weeks so I'm hoping a fresh start, new job and new friends is what he needs.

Baby hasn't moved today.. bit strange really not feeling her because she's been so active but not too worried I've been busy with all kids so she's maybe just having a quiet day.

I've got a herniated disc in my back and it's starting to get quite painful last few days, was due treatment then found out I was pregnant so kind of need to cope with it now. After a day out with my 4 kids and one of their friends on my own I'm certainly ready for bed tonight!


----------



## Ally2015

mrs.green2015- most likely normal, i think all kinds of aches and pains are to be expected, but maybe check with doc just in case. And take it easy :)

Anababe- wishing you and your partner all the best, hope all works out ok. Im sure baby is having quiet day. Have a peaceful and quiet nights sleep tonight x


----------



## Angel5000

I think we've decided on a fun idea for how to "reveal" gender to our family/friends that aren't around. When we did our initial announcement we used a picture of a onesie that says "Player 3 has entered the game" with 2 XBox controllers (one black and one pink ) and a little wii controller with the cord "attached" to the pink xbox controller. (with the writing coming to a hospital near you, January 2017). 

So I saw a video online this weekend of a family that wrapped up a controller that was either pink or blue and gave it to their daughters to open on video and they opened the present and the color of the controller told them what their new little sibling was going to be. I think I want to do the same thing but since we don't have kids we'll use my niece. She's 5 and knows I'm pregnant and is very interested in the baby. She's constantly asking how long before it gets out of my tummy. :haha: Then we will video it and send it to my mom, or friends, or post to FB or whatever we decide to do. :)



MrsGreen - could be RLP? You can check w/ doctor if you're concerned. They're probably used to it :)

Anababe - good luck! hopefully this can work out for you.


----------



## danser55

This is week 2 of bed rest. I go to see the new MFM on Friday, I am nervous and excited for it. Part of me is so bored on bed rest, yet part of me feel comfortable with it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Danser- I'm glad your appointment is coming up. And I totally get (on a much smaller scale of course) what you mean by you're so bored but comfortable with it. When they first found out I have high blood pressure I was on bed rest until they could find the right dose of meds. It was only about 4 days but I was bored and alone. Then when it came time that my dose was right I was terrified to leave bed rest because it had become my "safe place" like nothing bad could happen while I was there. Hugs to you Hun. You're such a strong person to go through all that and not fall apart. You've been in my thoughts a lot lately. 

Angel- that's so cute! I live your idea!!

Update on my pain- has mostly gone away so I assume it was gas/ constipation. Thanks for all your help though ladies!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. 

Ana - Good luck to you and your partner. I really hope you can work it out but, of course be careful <3 

Angel - Love that idea! I didn't post the video but, when I revealed my pregnancy to the rest of my family, I had a shirt made for my Godson. The front said "I'm going to be a big cousin" and I taped an US photo to the back. He of course had no idea what any of this meant, he's 2 but...I sent him out to the family and it worked. Poor kid almost got trampled and still had no idea what he did lol. We had to explain to him afterwards that I had his baby cousin in my belly. Now he proudly wears the shirt to daycare and tells everyone he's going to get a baby BOY cousin (he has a girl cousin already). 

Danser - Been thinking of you. I hope your appt. goes well. Keeping you in my thoughts <3


----------



## danser55

Mrs.Greene yea it will be interesting to see what the doctors say on Friday about bed rest. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## newbie2013

Omg! First week back at work is so hard! I respect those of you who haven't had the summer off... getting up in the morning is no trouble - I wake up early regardless, but making it through the day... I need more sleep! I miss my afternoon naps...

On the plus side, my boss took the news very well, as did the director. 

Ana, hope it is working out well. Good for you for trying to work it out.

Danser, good luck! 

Cute reveal ideas as well. We aren't nearly that creative and are just telling people! Haha!


----------



## shobbs

Happy 19 weeks today yeahhhh. I have my anatomy scan tomorrow morning at 8am. Im so excited :)


----------



## Anababe

Shobbs - Congrats on 19 weeks!

Newbie - I'm the same, wake up early but get tired through the day, usually needing a nap around 3pmish although rarely get one lol glad your boss took the news well.

Angel - That's a lovely idea!

AFM, all good here. Baby is very quiet last couple days. Getting the odd movements but nothing like she has been. Least I can still feel her now and again though so not too worried.

18 weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## kksy9b

ali- congratulations on your marriage! how exciting!! hope you enjoy your trip! And yes, we are going to get a little gift from baby for DS. I think it will be really hard for him to comprehend and adjust. might as well start off on a good note with presents. 

ally- congratulations on team :blue: !! 

pompey- good to hear from you hun! glad that all is going well so far! i've got your date updated on the front.

kittie- congrats on your little boy!! glad to see the :blue: bundles starting to come out!

thorpedo- congratulations on team :pink:!

sunshine- got your date moved hun!

froggy- beautiful bump!

Caz- best of luck hun and come back and update us when baby is here!

mrs.green- awesome news about 2 boys!! congratulations! and a big congrats on the house. what a great year this is for you!

danser- oh hun, i am so so sorry on the loss of your beautiful Maggie. Prayers and good thoughts for your little girl to grow healthy and strong.

Ana- :hugs::hugs::hugs: i wish you all the best

newbie- congrats on team :blue:!! the boys have nearly caught up :) and your DH will be very happy with a boy and not remember he ever wanted him to be a girl. glad your boss took the news well!

angel- cute idea for announcing the gender!

JUST got enough time to read through and catch up the front. DS woke up from nap a second ago so will do my own update later on.


----------



## shobbs

Hubby has finally felt baby kick. After missing it for weeks he has finally felt it move yeahhhhh


----------



## vrogers

I'm so nervous about my anatomy scan and it's still 13 days away. Just not sure what to expect and hoping everything's okay with the baby and she's healthy. Plus I still haven't felt anything that is undeniably the baby (there have been a couple twitches that I attribute to gas until it feels stronger and definite). The phrase "anatomy scan" just sounds so intimidating haha. I'm going to be a nervous mess the whole morning and my appt isn't until 1:30pm. The first time going through this is just scary!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - sorry you're so nervous about your scan. Hopefully you can find a way to put it out of your mind until then.


----------



## Angel5000

I have a teacher leadership conference this week. LONG DAYS. I'm exhausted. However, today during one of the conferences I think I started to feel baby moving for first time!!! I have a lot of intestinal issues so I am used to odd twinges in my abdomen, but this was a fluttery/twinge/poke combination feeling. And it was consistently in the same place every few minutes for about two hours! I'm thinking it was baby. At least that's what I'm going with. :cloud9:


Newbie - I had to get up this morning for conference and had to be at the school by 6:15am so we could head to the conference (it's a 90 minute drive), and we didn't get home until 5pm. I'm DEAD TIRED. I'm pretty sure that I'll be DEAD when September comes and we're in class all day. So glad that your boss took the news well! I was really worried about my school. My Principal has known since I was 5 weeks along, because I had to have weekly appointments and weekly US and had to leave work early on each of those days so I didn't want her to think I was just a flake (it was my first year in this district). But I was so worried about going back and having to face being gone for 3 months in the beginning of second semester, but she was so great today and already starting to talk bout how to plan for a good sub for those months so I am so very relieved!


Shobbs - that's so exciting! I can't wait to hear about your scan!! I'm so jealous your DH can feel baby kick!! I JUST started to feel some flutters and such today! 

vrogers - I'm sorry you're nervous. I'm nervous too, so I understand. Mine is 9 days away, and isn't until 3:30pm (so that Dh can get off early and go)! I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's nervous! I only just started to feel twinges today that I am 95% sure are baby, and I'm just a few days ahead of you so it's possible you'll start to feel them soon! :)


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, Angel! Glad to hear I'm not alone. I'm definitely hoping I start feeling her in the next week. Can't wait to hear how your appt goes!


----------



## shobbs

Thank you angel i have a posterior placenta with this baby. With both my boys had anterior placentas so didnt feel them until way past 20 weeks.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck shobbs. Mine is monday. I will be 20+1 how did that happen? Xx


----------



## slammerkin

I've been super tired the last few days too. I think because I went to see my sister in NY over the weekend and we did a lot of walking and stayed up late, so I didn't get to tank up on sleep the way I usually do during the weekend. 

I have a job interview tomorrow that I'm very nervous about. Why I got the bug to apply to new jobs while 4 months pregnant I don't know, but here I am. I'm going to try to suck it in and conceal this belly a bit. I want this job because it's a government position and would be good for me in the long run in terms of stability.


----------



## vrogers

Good luck on the job interview tomorrow, slammer!! Let us know how it goes


----------



## danser55

Thank you kksy9b!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - good luck on your job interview. I've always wanted to land a government job! That would be the life! :) 

Angel - so glad your principal was understanding. I'm sure the fall will be very tiring, but at least there will only be 4ish months to go! 
That definitely sounds like you were feeling movement.


----------



## Momtastic101

Just checking in with you all, my 20 week scan is next week, I can't wait!! I can hardly contain my urge to start shopping.

Has anyone else been extremely hungry. I ate a huge burrito yesterday, and then a couple hours later my stomach was growling again.


----------



## danser55

momtastic I am hungry all the time. It's pretty bad, I try to make most of it healthy.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm just getting my appetite back, so I'm not starving but I am surprisingly able to eat at least 2 full meals again which is huge after the two months of just liquids basically so I suspect I'll be hitting the "starving" phase soon!


----------



## vrogers

I'm hungry all the time, it gets annoying and seems like if I don't eat enough I'll wake up starving in the middle of the night. I can say I would rather be hungry more often than the nausea and loss of appetite I had the first 13-14 weeks!

I really think the random twitches I'm feeling are the baby, I moved the Doppler over the area I keep feeling it and heard tons of kicks and whatnot through the Doppler so hopefully it gets stronger now


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im starving! Cant stop eating peanut butter x


----------



## Ally2015

Just catching up quickly, hope everyones scans go well and good luck on the job interview slammer.

I eat loads! i feel massive and my face feels so round.

My 20 week scan is two weeks today, nervous... 
I feel little flutters now and then, but nothing consistent and im not 100% its baby either. I have anterior placenta and i know that means i might not feel stronger movements till later.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My scan is Monday but 4 hrs away so think I may cancel. Xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning 

Hope everyone is well!

Slammer - Good luck on the job interview!

Momtastic - I find I'm hungry alot but I cant seem to eat as much as I used to so get full quite quickly. Then hungry again an hour or so later.

My scan is 2 weeks tomorrow. I'm not really too nervous baby is moving all the time and quite strong aswel for 18 weeks. I had anterior placenta with my youngest so movmeets were really late. She kicks hard enough for me to feel on the outside but she either goes quiet when OH puts his hand there or he just can't feel it like I can.

Everything else pretty good with me not feeling particularly pregnant to be honest apart from the bump and movement I feel fairly normal :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Here is my 19week 'bumpy' still easily disguisable but is really firm now. This is my 6th pregnancy but baby no 4 xxx
 



Attached Files:







rsz_20160811_115716.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## newbie2013

Looking good!

I almost hit the hungry all the time when awful constipation hit. Now every time I eat I feel awful. Trying to eat as well as I can to keep things moving, but not having much success :-(


----------



## chitown28

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Here is my 19week 'bumpy' still easily disguisable but is really firm now. This is my 6th pregnancy but baby no 4 xxx

SUPER cute!!!


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy- cute!!! i feel like mines is mainly bloat but the bottom is harder so i think its a mix of bump/bloat. I actually asked midwife how to tell the difference and she said it's really hard to tell haha

Anababe- i dont feel particularly pregnant, but my ever increasing weight and headaches remind me i am haha, and when i feel the little baby flutters, but they are quite random.


----------



## Sunshine Star

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Here is my 19week 'bumpy' still easily disguisable but is really firm now. This is my 6th pregnancy but baby no 4 xxx

 Awh what a beautiful bump! You look great! 

I'm struggling to eat too... Finding I get full very quickly, but want to eat. On the other hand I feel massive. I love my wee bump but miss my flat tummy and being able to fit into skinny jeans! But of course grateful! 

Enjoying feeling the little flutters, I'm presuming is baby. 20 week scan a week today. Excited but also nervous like a lot of you! &#128156;


----------



## vrogers

So jealous, you look adorable midnight! Mine is still easy to hide and only noticeable with no shirt. 

Still feeling little flutters (seems to only be when I lie still) but I'm STILL not gonna be convinced it's baby until it's stronger. 

Can't believe we all have 20 week appts so soon!


----------



## AliJo

Hi Ladies!

We just got back from Florida yesterday morning. I had a big post typed up then accidentally closed the browser. So, here I am typing it all again! 

Our vacation was amazing. We didn't do all that much since it was so hot out, but spending time with my family was more than enough! 

My niece is an absolute doll and I couldn't get enough of her. She's a happy baby! She adored our dog and he was constantly making her giggle and squeal. DS got along really well with her! It was really cute to see the two together. Once he got her laughing he kept trying to get her to laugh. He loves to entertain! The last couple of days we were there he was giving her hugs. He was a little jealous now and then, but did amazing! I couldn't have asked for more. I'm sure it'll be different with a baby at home all the time, but I truly think he's going to do great! 

When we first got there he got to play in a random Florida downpour. It was the first time he's ever gotten to play in the rain because it's almost always thunderstorms during the summer here. He loved it and it was great to watch him. 

We went to the beach one day for a short while. It was beautiful with white sands and blue water! DS wasn't too sure of the waves touching his feet, but I took him in deeper and he loved the waves splashing us. Even when a bigger one would come and practically dunk us. He also loved running in the sand. 

The ride down was a little rough, but he did much better the ride up. We hope to go down one more time before they move back up here, but we'll be either flying or driving down in a couple of days. That way we can maybe enjoy some sights on the way down and get a good nights rest. Plus baby will be here if we do make it down one more time. 

They're planning on coming to visit for a week or two and will be staying with us, so I'm excited about that! I definitely miss them.

Just wanted to update on our trip! I'm going to make another post catching up with everyone!


----------



## danser55

How cute Alijo!


----------



## camp0433

Hi everyone! I'm new to the site and due on January 26 with our first! We are going team green!


----------



## Ally2015

AliJo- glad you had a great trip

camp0433- congrats and welcome :) xx


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - That's so exciting that you're probably feeling baby!! I get not wanting to trust it. I do feel more movement when I'm lying still. Every night before I fall asleep I'll wait till I feel LO moving around! I'm sorry you're nervous about the scan. I'm sure it'll all melt away once you see LO!

Sunshine - I'm sure they make maternity skinny jeans! Lucky that your 20 week is today!! I'm excited for you! I still can't believe mine is next week. 

Newbie - Each time I've dealt with constipation during pregnancy a cup of coffee was what did the trick for me. Stool softeners would help, but it wasn't pleasant. They'd get soft then too soft and my gut would cramp. I think I'm past the constipation for this pregnancy. I did the same last pregnancy, got constipated then I was more regular than before. Hopefully you figure out something that works for you! 

Midnight - Adorable bump!! You look great! 4 hours away? That's insane! I'd probably cancel as well, but first I'd try to get something closer. 

Ana - I'm feeling LO on the outside as well! I call for DH every time, but this LO keeps shying away! I'm not nervous for my 20 week, only excited!

Ally - It sucks having an anterior placenta. I had one with my first as well and I felt cheated out of those earlier movements! I was quite bummed about it, but I promise it'll get the point there will be no mistaking it! I tended to feel the most movements right under my rib cage when I was in the third trimester. He pushed my ribs out of place and they hurt for months after having him. 

Momtastic - I'm on you with trying to contain the urge to start shopping. If it's a boy I won't need as much, but I still will have to get some. Either way though, I know I will go overboard! 

Slammer - Congrats on the interview! Let us know how it goes! I want to find a new job, but since I'm pregnant I'm holding off. I'm in a good position when it comes to being able to get the leave I need when baby comes along. I work under my stepmother. My hours available are also very limited and she works with it. Until I find something that works for daycare or DH changes positions or hours I can't work many days. I hope you get the job! It sounds like a good opportunity. I've thought about finding a nursing job for the government. 

Shobbs - Your DH is lucky! Mine is so eager to fee this one! He comes running if I say I'm feeling baby move from the outside. 

KK - Thank you! It'll definitely be hard on our son, but I was amazed with how my son acted with his cousin. They sometimes surprise you! I'll definitely make sure to find time to just spend with DS. It'll give baby and DH time to bond! 

Danser - I'm glad your appointment is coming up tomorrow. Bed rest would be pretty boring, but I'd be comfortable with it as well. Especially if I knew it was best for LO. 

Angel - That's a cute reveal idea! I still want to have some family together to reveal to them first, but I'm not sure where to do it or what to do. My apartment is too small to have many people over. I would do it at my great grandmother's house since it's part way between most of the family I'd invite, but her health isn't the best right now. I don't want to stress her.

AFM - I'm starting to feel movement from the outside now! Although, it's hard to catch because this LO is all over the place. Definitely likes kicking my bladder already! Movement has definitely increased as well! 

I'm kind of blow away by the fact that I'm 19 weeks already. I felt like I was still 16 weeks just days ago. Vacation definitely made it go by a little quicker! My 20 week scan is on the 17th! I'm so excited to find out what we're having! To think I'm just days away from half way through this pregnancy!! 

I'm not that hungry, but some days I am. It really just depends. I keep gaining weight, so I must be eating enough. I actually want to slow the weight gain down a little. I would like to start finding easy meal plans and exercise routines that I can manage with two little ones in the home. That way I have something set up to start working on losing the extra weight after baby is born instead of fighting to figure something out while I'm busy with a newborn and a toddler.

Other than that not much going on!

If I missed anything or anyone I'm sorry! There was a lot! I hate being behind even if I am reading along!


----------



## AliJo

Camp - Welcome!! So glad to have someone new!! Is this your first??


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - what an adorable bump! 

Ali - that's exciting that your scan is next week already. 

Is anyone else still sick? I felt like I was fairly lucky early on with things being decently mild, but I'm STILL sick and STILL so fatigued that I don't even feel like I've entered the second trimester. Today is a particularly nauseated day and it's taking all my willpower not to spew. :(


----------



## Hotbump

My gender scan is tomorrow, I'm crossing my fingers to hear :pink: but I have a feeling it's a boy &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

I haven't gained much weight maybe about 6oz, not really hungry so maybe that's why. I thought I felt baby move at 13wks but haven't felt nothing since :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks all for bump comments xx

Sorry cant reply properly. Its 10pm just been swimming and exhausted. My 12 yr old has been a right royal pain!

My scan is 4hrs away as we moved house but didnt change gp yet. Good news is I called today and MIfwife has booked me in for next week xx


----------



## Anababe

Midnight - Thats good you managed to get booked in for next week.. not too long to wait!

Hotbump - Good luck for scan tomorrow :D

Literati - Sorry your still feeling sick. I'm still very tired in the day but thankfully the sickness seems to have passed. Hope your feeling better soon.

Camp - Welcome and congrats!

AliJo - Glad you had a great trip! :D

Baby is super active tonight she doesn't think it's bed time at all lol!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ana - thank you. My baby seems to be most active at bedtime as well. 

Hotbump- that is so nice that you have your gender scan already. Hoping it's a girl!


----------



## Angel5000

My scan is one week from today! My sister and I were talking and we BOTH have had dreams in the last few days that my baby is a boy. Very odd, but I'm beginning to think more and more it could be a boy. Can't wait to find out


----------



## tweetybird818

There is sooo much to catch up on! Sorry for the silence but my DH has been in hospital (ok and out now), my daughter turned two and work has been crazy hectic, i havent had time to blink!

I've had my anatomy scan now. Bub is doing well all seems good and we are team BLUE! 

Also finally started feeling kicks when i am lying still. Its lovely. 

Im off to go read all the pages ive missed but hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## shobbs

Yeah I did it we have stayed team yellow......

I'm so pleased we didn't cave and find out. We found out with my last 2 and we wanted to keep this one a surprise as it's definitely our last. I say we.... hubby was desperate to find out he even made the suggestion of him knowing and not me lol.

My anatomy scan went beautifully baby was resting (I'm not suprised baby was moving the entire night beforr) and the sonographer was able to take all the measurements that were needed. 

It was really cute at one point when the sonographer was trying to see babies lips baby had its hands up in front of its face to hide hehe.

However when they were scanning the kidneys I did try and see if I could sneak a peek but didn't see anything.... with my boys I could definitely see what I was looking at but this time nothing. I'm not taking that as any incline but I love this baby sooooo much 

I'll upload my pic's as well as my baby bump. Looking forward to hearing all the upcoming scan details :)

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/20160809_213317.jpg

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/20160810_085701_edit_1470855170818.jpg

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/20160810_095128.jpg

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/20160810_085710.jpg

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/20160809_213317.jpg


----------



## Ally2015

Lovely bump Shobbs :)

Hotbump- good luck for scan, please do update! :)

tweetybird818- glad scan went well and congrats on team blue! I'm team blue also :D x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aww how lovely shobbs. We are yellow too xx


----------



## shobbs

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Aww how lovely shobbs. We are yellow too xx

Yeah a fellow team yellow :)


----------



## slammerkin

Interview went pretty well - thanks to anyone who sent good wishes! I definitely flubbed one question, but I did well otherwise. Now to just wait. Turns out if I'm still in the running after this there will be a second interview, which I really didn't want to have to do. I've honestly never had to do a second interview for any job, and now with a baby belly that's just gonna be awkward. I think I managed to hide it yesterday pretty well, but if I have to go back a second time I don't think I can hide it again. Anyway, that's assuming I even get called for a second one.

I have to do an early gestational diabetes screening next week, ugh. I had GD with my first, so they test early in subsequent pregnancies. Even if I pass this screening then I'll have to do it again at 28 weeks. Yuck. I really want to pass this one because I don't want to have to check my blood sugar four times a day for over half of this pregnancy!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Today is my birthday!! Dh got me a really nice new handbag! He has such great taste! We are leaving on a bit to go out of town for the baby and maternity expo and I'm really excited!! Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## chitown28

Congrats tweety! I think you made the boy to girl ratio even :)

Shobbs - super cute bump! 

Slammerkin - hope everything goes well and that you get called back for a 2nd. I'm sure the 2nd will go fine.

So happy to hear of everyone's scans going well! Mine is in 2 weeks from today, 8/26! Can't wait to see baby girl since I haven't seen her since my 7 week scan!


----------



## chitown28

Happy bday Froggy!


----------



## vrogers

Tweety- congrats on team blue! 

Shobbs- cute bump and LO!! 

Slammer- I've had quite a few job interviews and always feel like I do horrible because I'm so nervous beforehand and awkward, but it always works out. I hope you get called back for a second interview and then get the job! 

Froggy- happy birthday!! How sweet of your Dh and have fun at the expo, I would love to go to one! 

10 days until my appt and I've managed to calm down but I know I'll be a mess the whole morning before, but trying to remember there's nothing I can do now about the outcome and stressing doesn't help! 

Hope everyone has a good, relaxing weekend!


----------



## Angel5000

Shobbs - I love your bump and your pics!! Plus, your bump makes me not feel like such a freak for being so huge! :haha: I keep feeling like I shouldn't be showing this much this "soon" but I'm glad I'm not the only one. LoL


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Congrats on team blue tweety!!!

Awesome pics and bump shobbs! 

Happy Birthday froggy, fellow Leo here. My birthday is Wednesday. Enjoy the expo!!!!


----------



## shobbs

Angel5000 said:


> Shobbs - I love your bump and your pics!! Plus, your bump makes me not feel like such a freak for being so huge! :haha: I keep feeling like I shouldn't be showing this much this "soon" but I'm glad I'm not the only one. LoL

Oh I have always carried big hehe. Think it's something to do with the lack of stomach muscles I have to hold everything in beforehand. 

This is my bump at 27 weeks when I was carrying twins :) 

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_20160812-160648.png


----------



## danser55

froggyfrog said:


> Today is my birthday!! Dh got me a really nice new handbag! He has such great taste! We are leaving on a bit to go out of town for the baby and maternity expo and I'm really excited!! Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Happy birthday! Mine was Wednesday!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Happy belated Danser. Hope you're doing well <3


----------



## Sunshine Star

Lovely bump Shobbs! We are also team yellow! Yay!!


----------



## danser55

I had an appointment with the MFM this afternoon, my cervix is closed, everything looks good. Baby looks good, so no more meds and bed rest. I can go back to work whenever I am ready.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Great news Danser!!!! Happy to hear <3


----------



## AliJo

Danser - That's great news! Do you feel conflicted about going back to work?


----------



## vrogers

Yay danser that's amazing news!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Great news danser! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Great news Danser!! I'm not sure I'd want to go back to work but I'm also not sure I'd want to stay home and constantly worry (because I would)


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - glad the interview went fairly well. I always mess up on a question or two! That is too bad you'll have to try to disguise your bump again for a second interview possibly. 

froggy- happy birthday! 

Danser - glad all is well and that you can go back to work (although I would probably be slightly disappointed about that part! Haha).

Shobbs - what a gorgeous baby bump. It looks so firm, too. Mine is all flabby and blobby. 

Tweety - congrats on team blue. My daughter just turned 2 as well!


----------



## Angel5000

Great news Danser!! :) So glad that all is well! 


AFM - Our scan is coming up next week and I'm getting excited. DH swears he doesn't care if it's a boy or a girl and since he's not your "traditional football/sports/rough housing boy" I guess it makes sense. :haha: He's sure though that it's going to be a boy, so is my sister and some of our friends. 

A couple nights ago my sister and I were talking and she told me she had a dream my baby was a boy, which is crazy because the night she said she dreamt that, I had also dreamt it was a boy! :wacko: I'm going to be very surprised if it's not a boy at this point (even though I really do want a girl).


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I always dream of a boy baby but I did with my daughter! 

My eldest is 12 today. Xx


----------



## Ally2015

Great news danser and happy belated birthday

chitown28- my scan is day before yours I think, ahhh exciting, can't wait to see my baby boy. 

Slammer - glad interview went well, all the best!

Midnight_Fairy- happy birthday to your eldest!

i'm off to yoga class in a couple of hours, then will probably go out for a little while, and chill tonight. Feeling quite moody, but not sure why, and emotional also. Just one of them days eh? hard being a woman sometimes?
on the other hand i have not had a sore head in days, and been much more productive, slept better and feel much better. I would forget i am pregnant if it wasn;'t for my belly!


----------



## AliJo

I've had two dreams that it was a boy and one that it was a girl. I guess I'll know soon enough! Right now I'm getting ready to head to my great grandma's to keep an eye on her for the weekend. She's not doing too well. It's upsetting because I know one of the times she gets like this she's not going to bounce back. She use to be so strong and independent and it's hard to see her giving up. It must be hard for her though because she keeps losing people and my great grandpa passed away a few years ago due to cancer.


----------



## danser55

19 weeks today, next week is half way and 5 weeks til viability!!! It's so hot here I just want to stay inside in the AC, but we desperately need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So glad all is ok danser.


And hope Grandma is ok too Ali Jo.

Am 20weeks tomorrow.

Exhausted today taking kids to see their dad. What a disaster. Cant wait to go home even if its a 6hr drive :(


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I hate extreme heat. I could live in perfect fall weather all year. Congrats on 19 weeks! With being almost half way my eyes are set on viability as well. Makes it go faster by looking at checkpoints.


----------



## newbie2013

When exactly is viability day?


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - I was quite convinced my dd was a boy, and was very (pleasantly) surprised at my anatomy scan when I turned out to be wrong! I think I even dreamed about her being a boy as well. 
This time I haven't dreamt about the baby at all...which makes me feel kind of bad! I am way more distracted this time having a toddler to chase around.


----------



## shobbs

newbie2013 said:


> When exactly is viability day?

I know in the UK viability is at 24 weeks


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

20 weeks!


----------



## Vankiwi

Newbie - 24 weeks is viability!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi ladies just want to introduce myself properly, 
I'm pregnant with my third baby, I'm due 29th Jan (my oldest sons birthday) and I'm having a baby boy. I was on the Feb group but they changed my dates and as I have never got to my due date it's unlikely il end up been a Feb mummy. How is everyone? I'm looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## shobbs

Welcome tryingagain. Congratulations on your pregnancy. This is my 3rd also I'm due 3/01. I have never got to due date before either


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Welcome x


----------



## Ally2015

Hey all,

Congrats Midnight fairy on 20 weeks0 halfway now!!

And welcome Tryingagain3 :)

i have a question, I feel a little worried, i was starting to feel alot of bubbly feelings, which i assumed was baby. But last couple of days I haven't really felt anything. Everything i have read says that movement can be irregular until later as baby is small, and i have an anterior placenta also.

Also want to add yesterday and today i feel ever so slightly nauseous, and feeling a bit off. I never had any nausea in first tri..

But it does worry me, i can't help it. I had my 16 week midwife appt 6 days ago and we heard a nice strong heartbeat and i had scans at both 12 and 16 weeks which showed a nice active baby. My 20 week scan is in 11 days but that feels like ages away. Anyone have any advice or similar experiences?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I sometimes go a day with out nothing. I just think baby moves into a position where placenta masks tbe movement x


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I sometimes go a day with out nothing. I just think baby moves into a position where placenta masks tbe movement x

think i just felt him :) :)


----------



## shobbs

I have a posterior placenta and even over a week ago I would go all day with no movement. I even had my anatomy scan at 19 weeks and baby was moving and I didn't feel anything. Only the last couple of days movements have been getting stronger and more regular throughout the day bit if I'm on the move I can go all day without movement. Try not to worry baby still has lots of room to move


----------



## vrogers

Welcome tryingagain! Congrats on the boy! 

Ally, I had that one day where I had the twitches and bubble feeling and haven't really noticed anything in the 2-3 days since. I know she's moving because every single time I use the Doppler she moves around, used it just now and she was moving quite a bit. I'm assuming since this is my first and she still has room to move around it won't be stronger and more noticible for a little while. Just wish I could feel her kicking every day so I can put the Doppler away and not worry as much (hopefully)


----------



## Ally2015

Cheers ladies :) I'm just counting down till my scan and I can see my wee man again. 

V rogers- I think a Doppler would worry me even more haha. I said to my DH that what I would love is my own ultrasound machine so I can just watch him moving about everyday hahaha. I need to learn to not worry so much xx


----------



## Anababe

Welcome tryingagain3 :D

Ally - I wouldn't worry baby has still got lots of room. I feel movement everyday nit but sometimes it's very light sometimes she goes crazy lol 

Midnight - Congrats on 20 weeks!

I'm really tired today, I can hardly move I just want to sleep. No motivation at all and I've got so much packing to do :-(


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - that is pretty normal not to feel consistent movement before 21ish weeks. Try not to worry! 

Trying again - welcome here! I am close to you - January 24 is my due date. I'm expecting baby #2. 

Ana - I know exactly how you feel because I am having that pretty much every day. :( it gets so tiring never having the energy or motivation to do anything - especially in the summer when there are so many fun things to do! I hope you get some extra rest and feel a bit more energetic soon. I know yesterday I slept in quite late AND had a nap, and today I feel slightly more human!


----------



## AliJo

Tryingagain - Welcome!! Congratulations on a little man!

Ally - I'm the same! It would probably cause me more problems as well. I also want my own ultrasound machine.. I've looked at them, but I would never do it. I remember with my first I had very random spaced out movements till a ways past 20 weeks. I had an anterior placenta also. 

Midnight - Congrats on being half way there!! Now the cascade of 20 weeks will start!

Ana - I'm always tired myself anymore. I started to get energy back but it's gone. 

I'm ready to be home. I don't mind staying with my grandma but being gone over a week then back a few days and gone another 2 plus I work the next 2 days on 12 he shifts I need to just be home. I have things I need to get done and it isn't happening. Work should at least make the next two days go by fast then scan!! Can't believe I should know if this little one is a miss or mister in a couple of days!


----------



## Anababe

I know it's a nightmare where there's so much needs doing. I've got a awful headache coming in now aswel, I think I'm just over tired. My 3 yr old was up at 4 am then back up at 6 am, I think all the packing and upcoming house move is unsettling him a bit. So doing to night wake ups then up with them all for breakfast at 6 is just killing me. 

I'll be glad when we have moved and are all settled in new house.

Am I the only one who's still not bought anything for baby.. I'm really late with this one just keep saying I'll start next week and before I know it she's going to be here. I have nothing to pass down so literally starting from scratch with everything. Just can't believe we are all getting to half way there already!


----------



## AliJo

I haven't bought anything but that'll change come Wednesday


----------



## danser55

Anababe said:


> I know it's a nightmare where there's so much needs doing. I've got a awful headache coming in now aswel, I think I'm just over tired. My 3 yr old was up at 4 am then back up at 6 am, I think all the packing and upcoming house move is unsettling him a bit. So doing to night wake ups then up with them all for breakfast at 6 is just killing me.
> 
> I'll be glad when we have moved and are all settled in new house.
> 
> Am I the only one who's still not bought anything for baby.. I'm really late with this one just keep saying I'll start next week and before I know it she's going to be here. I have nothing to pass down so literally starting from scratch with everything. Just can't believe we are all getting to half way there already!

I haven't bought anything either, and won't until after we hit 24 weeks.


----------



## danser55

I feel movement almost daily now I love it. I mostly get movement when I've had sugar or when I'm very hungry. It's not consistent enough for H to feel the movement yet.


----------



## Angel5000

I thought last week I was starting to feel baby, but then I haven't felt anything for days. I know this is normal (and Ally was just mentioning this) but it does make me a little nervous. I'm glad I've got my doppler because every time I freak out DH tells me to go check for HB and it's still there <3 


Welcome TryingAgain! :)


----------



## Ally2015

Thanks ladies- glad to see movement is quite random and i'm not the only one. Wishing you all a lovely day/evening (depending on where in the world you are)

Angel5000- hopefully it wont be long till we feel more consistent movements. Pregnancy is so worrying isn't it, i feel like it's all i have done since i got my BFP!!
Anababe- i have only bought a little pair of shorts and 2 t shirts, and that was from excitement after my 16 week gender scan. Will wait till after next scan before i start buying stuff, but as my dh's family have already bought a whole bunch of stuff, i wanna look into the moses basket and car chair etc that we need to buy instead. xx


----------



## vrogers

Ally- my Dh definitely regrets buying it for me! When I use it, it's literally about 10 seconds just to check that she's moving and hb sounds good then I'm good, but I can't wait until I'm feeling her move every day! 

I have bought an outfit that was on sale at target, then have had TONS of outfits, our diaper bag, and a few other small things given by family members. I prefer to wait until after the 20 week scan to start buying anything myself


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is my baby boy!!! Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## shobbs

I haven't bought anything yet either. I think with my first I bought way more than I ever needed and spent a fortune. Being my 3rd I'm gonna hold out as long as I can.


----------



## Hotbump

We are team :blue: for the fourth time :)


----------



## vrogers

Congrats on baby boy #4, hotbump! 

Cute LO froggy!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats on the boys, froggy and hot bump! Wow, hot bump - a 4th boy! :)

Ana - I haven't bought anything either but I won't need anything unless we have a boy. That is too bad you have to start from scratch this time, although it will probably be fun to shop once you get into it.


----------



## Tryingagain3

I been feeling baby for the past week or so. It's slowly getting a tad stronger. I feel him on average 2 times a day and it's usually when I've just eaten. I think because he's my third I'm finding it easier to feel him. Which I'm happy about as its my favourite part of pregnancy. I can't wait for it to get stronger and more often! I wouldn't worry if you aren't getting much movement though with my first I was hardly feeling anything at my 20week scan, with my daughter I could feel more earlier but I still think it was around 18 week I started feeling her. Give it another couple of weeks and you'll be able to see them moving haha.
I've not bought much.. I've got a few sleepsuits and babygrows, I've got my yummy mummy changing bag (my other half bought me as a gift) oh and some Dr Brown bottles that were on offer. But no big items until I have my 20 week scan! X


----------



## Ally2015

froggyfrog- beautiful pic :)

Hotbump- congrats!!! i feel like there are loads of boys expected now :D

I felt baby last night, quite strong too, could feel it from the outside and my DH managed to feel too. I loved it, can't wait till it's more regular and often. I noticed he was active after i ate loads of chocolate, so he must have been hyper. 
Im 19 weeks tomorrow and scan next thurs, exciting times :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This baby moves more than my others. Or maybe I feel it more as its my 4th? I feel the seatbelt being nudged when I am in the car

Congrats Hotbump!

So yesterday a random lady stopped me and asked to touch my bump. I didnt even think I looked pregnant! She said she was a healer and she will look after us. I was very taken aback lol no ones ever said anything like that to me!


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> This baby moves more than my others. Or maybe I feel it more as its my 4th? I feel the seatbelt being nudged when I am in the car
> 
> Congrats Hotbump!
> 
> So yesterday a random lady stopped me and asked to touch my bump. I didnt even think I looked pregnant! She said she was a healer and she will look after us. I was very taken aback lol no ones ever said anything like that to me!

haha how random!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No one in all my pregnancies has ever asked to touch my bump!


----------



## slammerkin

Wow, lots of chit-chat since I was last on! Still not feeling regular movement here. Really want it to start soon! I have an appt on Thurs, so looking forward to hearing the heartbeat to make sure everything's ok, and then anatomy scan two weeks after that. I also have to do early GD screening at this week's appt, which I'm dreading failing. 

I haven't bought anything. Need to know the sex first. I have everything I need if it's another girl, but would need a lot of clothes if it's a boy.


----------



## Angel5000

19 Weeks Today! :happydance: So excited for our Anatomy scan on Thursday.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. 

Hot- Welcome to Team Blue! The boys were quiet but, I think now they're ahead lol.

Trying - Welcome!! Also congrats on team blue!

I haven't really felt any movement as of yet, then again I really don't know what I'm supposed to feel lol. I'll be 18 weeks tomorrow so, getting a little anxious about it. I have an appt. on Wednesday, hoping everything is good and I'll get to see him. I also have my anatomy scan on the 29th. Can't believe we're all about halfway there. Time is flying!


----------



## danser55

My anxiety has been pretty high the past 2 days. I go back to work next Monday. I could not fall asleep last night I'm so tired today. Nap time soon.


----------



## Angel5000

Today I was brushing my teeth and out of the blue just started throwing up. It was so sudden I didn't have time to even get to the toilet from the sink. :nope: 

I was lucky in 1st tri and didn't have a lot of MS, some nausea but nothing horrible and no vomiting. This just sucked. I spent 30 minutes throwing up everything in my system. Now I'm afraid to eat anything else and I'm supposed to go tutor a kid in an hour (I do private tutoring when we're on summer vacation). blah.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Angel in pregnancy brushing my teeth always makes me gag.. In the first tri there was quite a few times I didn't manage to get to the toilet and ended up throwing up in the sink (sorry tmi) but be more gentle next time x


----------



## Angel5000

That's the crazy part, I haven't gagged while brushing my teeth once. And I was almost done and was on my front teeth when it happened. So weird!


----------



## Sunshine Star

I also am struggling, more so at night, to brush my teeth without gagging! Hating it, I just do it quickly! Praying I won't need any fillings at the end of this pregnancy!!


----------



## Ally2015

angel- hope it was a one off... and that you are feeling better now

TTCBabyG2015- my movements are random and nothing regular, and honestly, sometimes i really can't tell whether it's digestion related :-k
im sure in a few weeks we will be feeling a lot more.

slammerkin- good luck for thurs...


im 19 weeks today and gor my scan next thurs. Counting down the days...
i still dont feel pregnant, mainly fat, as i now have a little bump sticking out but apart from that i feel pretty good. Not had any migraines or bad headaches for days (phew!)

x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I feel sick brushing my teeth too.

My braxton hicks are so bad. &#128547;


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies, looking for some advice.

I started spotting a little bit yesterday, it was actually just a tint of pink mixed in with CM. I didn't worry too much because I've spotted before and doctor told me it was normal. This morning, I'm still spotting (even less than yesterday) but, now I have this pressure in my lower abdomen. It stops when I sit and rest. It's not that bad just more of a discomfort. I have an OB appointment tomorrow. Does this seem normal? I'm 18 weeks today.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Can you text a midwife? I text mine for similar and she called xx

I had to rearrange my 20wk scan. It was yesterday, but I couldnt make it due to move so I am seeing Midwife thursday and my scan is next week x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Can you text a midwife? I text mine for similar and she called xx
> 
> I had to rearrange my 20wk scan. It was yesterday, but I couldnt make it due to move so I am seeing Midwife thursday and my scan is next week x

I can always pop in to my OB's office, it's next door to my job lol.


----------



## vrogers

TTC- I bled at 5 and 7 weeks after DTD but haven't experienced it since then so I did a little research (Google ha). I read just a couple things that spotting in second tri could be from; DTD, infection, or placental problems/premature labor. I have no experience with this and don't know much so don't take my word for it! I would definitely at least call your doctor or midwife and explain to them what's going on and see what they think, just to be on the safe side! I hope it settles down soon and is completely harmless!


----------



## vrogers

Just saw a couple new posts popped up while I was typing. How convenient it's right next door haha, I would pop in just for reassurance!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

V - I've been playing google doctor as well lol. It's so light and I've also asked a few of my mommy friends and they all say it's normal. I do think I'm still going to pop in after work though. I thought the second trimester was supposed to be less worry some lol.


----------



## vrogers

TTC- My dh always tells me "put down the Google" because I always happen upon the worst stories haha. I'm glad it seems normal and that you're popping in after work, let us know how it goes :)


----------



## chitown28

TTC - might as well go get checked out, at least to ease your mind. Bleeding in pregnancy is always so nerve-wracking. I spotted from weeks 4-8 and thankfully all seems good with baby as far as I know!

Ally - hooray for 19 weeks! We are like the same person, because I feel sporadic movements, no longer have headaches, and feel mainly fat with a little bump sticking out! 

My scan was originally scheduled for Friday the 26th, but I called to see if they had anything else earlier this week, and got in for Tuesday the 23rd. Only 7 more days - I cannot wait. It has been soooooooooo long since I've seen baby girl when I was only 7 weeks along! Just hoping that everything looks okay. It's kind of a scary scan...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would definitly ask xx


----------



## danser55

I'm going out for a pedicure soon, as a treat to myself. I think I'm going to begin looking into doulas. Just given my history with births, I think I want some additional help. I'm still hoping Duck will be our rainbow.


----------



## Angel5000

So my appetite mostly came back during the last week or so and in the last 10 days (since I weighed myself last) I've gained 7 lbs. :wacko: :dohh: I know that can't all be baby and it's a little terrifying really. I also haven't been to the gym in about that long, so I am starting back up today. I can't really gain a million pounds this pregnancy I have such a hard time losing weight to begin with and at 5'2" every pound is obvious on me. 


TTC - I think that's normal but I would still call your OB. Hope you get some good news. 

Danser - I love the idea of a doula. I considered going with a doola instead of just my OB but being high risk made DH uncomfortable so maybe next pregnancy. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am so hungry too..and also 5ft hehe.

Danser I hope with all my heart duck is the rainbow xxx

I like the doula idea. But I am hoping for a home waterbith and relaxed as possible. I think my OH would feel put out as its his first if I had a doula x


----------



## shobbs

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/20160815_114400.jpg

Me and my babies on our camping:) oh I do love familyou holidays


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely pic xx


----------



## Sunshine Star

Lovely photo Shobbs. 

I had my whooping cough vaccination today. Arm pretty sore! Should have got it in right arm instead of the left sleeping side! 

2 days until scan &#128525; Staying team yellow &#128155; And praying for a healthy dancing baby!! Hope you ladies are all keeping well. Xx


----------



## AliJo

I just wanted to pop in real quick and do a small update. I'm super tired so I don't feel I have the energy or the concentration right now to touch base with everyone. I did read through everything, though. 

Tomorrow is my 20 week ultrasound! :happydance: Definitely super excited to see LO again and hopefully learn if it's a little lady or a little man! It's 13 hours from now so sleeping will definitely kill a good portion of it! 

We have to take DS so I'm really hoping he behaves. Going to take some distractions, because he doesn't generally like to be shut into rooms he doesn't know. 

Well I'm off to bed. I'll try to pop in tomorrow morning! If not I'll be updating after the appointment!


----------



## greats

Have fun at your scan tomorrow, AliJo!

Just caught up reading everyone's posts! Been busy in here lol Life has been very hectic with my home daycare and pregnancy in general. Turned 19 weeks on Monday! You ladies having your anatomy scans around 20 weeks are lucky... I have to wait till 22 weeks because my office is booked full :( Hoping baby is still a girl because we have a name picked out haha

Congrats to everyone who has had scans recently.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

greats said:


> Have fun at your scan tomorrow, AliJo!
> 
> Just caught up reading everyone's posts! Been busy in here lol Life has been very hectic with my home daycare and pregnancy in general. Turned 19 weeks on Monday! You ladies having your anatomy scans around 20 weeks are lucky... I have to wait till 22 weeks because my office is booked full :( Hoping baby is still a girl because we have a name picked out haha
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had scans recently.


Mine was booked at 20weeks but il be further now as moved countys. I dont mind though. Xxx

Good luck for scans xx


----------



## Ally2015

TTCBabyG2015- think it's worth getting checked, but im sure it's nothing to worry about. 

AliJo- all the best for your ultrasound!! so exciting, we are reaching the half way point. 

shobbs- lovely pic 

Chitown- we must be the same person haha, sometimes im really not sure if movement is digestion or baby though haha, and other times im like that was defo the baby. my 20 week scan is 2 days after yours- SO EXCITING!! and nervewracking at the same time x

Angel5000- im 5 ft and every pound really shows on me! i'm trying to eat more healthy, but before pregnacy i ran a lot, and i can;t really do it now, i cramp after. I try to walk and i do a yoga class once a week. But yeah I definitely feel lazy and fat, not the best feeling...


----------



## newbie2013

It's pedicure day for me today as well! Maybe tomorrow.... either way, I'm going to relax and enjoy.

I keep forgetting to book my scan... pregnancy brain?

Great to hear from everyone!


----------



## AliJo

I finally feel like I got some sleep. Work days I don't. It's hard for me to come home and go to bed within an hour. I miss my family and that's the only time I have with them on those days! 

Well it's already after 8 here. I really should start getting around. I need to get DS fed (he woke up late, guess he decided to let me sleep in!) and ready for the day. LO is active this morning as well! 

Newbie - I'm horrible at making calls. I have so many I need to do. I have to start them today. 

TTC - Waiting for an update! I definitely think it'll be wise to get checked. Even for the peace of mind! 

Greats - Sorry you have to wait longer! 

I'm not that hungry generally, but I swear everything I eat goes right in and never comes out. I've been craving fruit like a mad woman these last few days. That's all I had for lunch on Monday. It was so delicious! Then last night I just kept eating strawberries till they were gone.. now I miss them.


----------



## froggyfrog

Looking for your update Ttc, and happy birthday!! (I think you said it was today) 

I have my days where I eat more, but for the most part breakfast lunch and dinner are enough. The days that I'm more hungry I eat everything and anything I can find. Our car seat came in yesterday! We are going to read the directions and play with it this weekend! Really excited. I also only have a few more things to do and the nursery is done. So I'm going to start doing one nursery project a week. Yesterday I made hot air balloons out of paper lanterns, we are doing "Oh The Places You'll Go"


----------



## danser55

newbie my pedicure day was yesterday I love them. I wish every day was pedicure day. 
ally- I'm 4'10" so I hear you about every pound showing. 

I had an appointment this morning quickly saw the baby, definitely her legs kicking my hip. I will find out the results of my 1 hr GTT tomorrow. I really hope I pass that drink makes me so sick. I go back in 2 weeks. Next Wednesday is my anatomy scan. It makes me so nervous and excited.


----------



## chitown28

I'm right there with you Danser and Ally - only 5'3" so everything seems to go straight to my stomach. I used to be a runner, too, but stopped when I started having spotting in the first trimester and have been too scared ever since to start back up again. My first pregnancy ended in a loss and - I think I had recently conceived and not realized it and so ran the Chicago marathon. In my head I keep thinking maybe that could have caused the miscarriage. So I've been taking it easy, but feel horribly self-conscious about my body now!


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi ladies

I'm updating on behalf of TTCBabyG.

I am devastated to say that very sadly she lost the baby yesterday. She went to her OB after work as she mentioned in her posts yesterday, all the while the cramps were getting worse. Her OB sent her straight to the hospital and they discovered she was 8cms dilated, the baby was already on the way down and it was too late for a stitch :cry: :cry::cry:

I am absolutely heartbroken for her, as I imagine all you are. 

Although I don't post much in here, I thought I would let you know. 

(We were part of a TTC group together & we are also part of a private fb group which is how I know. I offered to let this group know as I told her a lot of ladies were asking after her. She can't face coming on right now and updating herself, which is understandable).


----------



## AliJo

Oh gosh.. Thank you for letting us know Pomp. I'm so sorry TTC.. I'm at a complete loss for words.


----------



## Literati_Love

So sorry to hear about TTCbabyG. Please pass on my sympathies. I can't imagine how she must be feeling right now.

Ali - glad you were able to catch up on sleep. Today was my day off and my toddler slept in as well. Then my dr's office called and woke us both up! I was so annoyed.

Greats - with my dd I couldn't get in until a day shy of 22 weeks and I remember being really disappointed. The wait for my scan felt SO long!! 

For those gaining lots of weight, you're not alone! I gained 5 more lb since my last appointment for a total of 12 lb now! There's no way I had gained this much at this point last pregnancy. My belly is huge already, but it seems a lot of it has gone to my FACE so I look super extra fat. :( I honestly haven't been giving in to a ton of cravings (besides the odd treat) and have been eating what I feel like is a reasonable diet. I know it's just the hormones making me pack on the pounds. :(

Had a dr appointment today! It was very quick and didn't even get to know what the baby's HB was (although I heard it) because I had to see a different Doctor than usual. However, I was able to book my anatomy scan, and got in for Tuesday, September 6 when I will be exactly 20 weeks! :happydance: I really cannot wait!


----------



## AliJo

I'm so excited!!! We're having another little boy! :happydance: :blue: He's such an active little one! I'm pretty sure I'm the only one that guessed it would be boy! Well kind of. When we were walking out I just smiled at DH and said "I was right!" and he was all "So was I" which confused me because he's been saying girl all along. He said that last night while he was working he just froze in his spot, dropped his head, and sighed then said "It's a boy." Not that he isn't excited.. but I know he really wanted a girl. Then his little realization slapped him. Hopefully next time! 

Everything was great on the ultrasound. The ultrasound tech was saying he was really using his left hand a lot, so a possible lefty! My father is left handed so it runs in the family. 

Short ladies, count me in! 5'3".. there's enough of us! 

PS - I feel bad for posting this during a loss. I just happened to reload and saw it while I had all of this already typed. My heart goes out to TTC..
 



Attached Files:







8172016_0007Edit.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - congrats on another boy! That's super exciting you know now! Sort of funny that your hubby had that realization. I'm sure he's happy but sometimes it can take a bit to wrap your head around not having the gender you had secretly hoped for!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies. And thank you again Pomp. 

Today is hard, a lot harder than yeaterday. My brain is trying to process everything and I cry at everything. Baby Theo was born sleeping last night at around 8pm est (we didn't catch the exact time and have to check with my OB).


----------



## AliJo

Lite - He's still excited! I think it would be harder on him if it was our last. 

TTC - :hugs:


----------



## Momtastic101

So... Had my anatomy scan today and baby WOULD NOT COOPERATE!!!!! Baby kept moving like crazy. The ultrasound technician wasn't able to get all the pictures she needed. Baby also had both arms crossed over his/her face and legs crossed as well so we couldn't find out the gender. were going to have to reschedule another ultrasound to get the rest of the shots. I want to be upset because I really wanted to know the gender to start my shopping but I can't help but laugh, at how stubborn my child is.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali- oh, cool! How many children do you want? This one won't be our last either (all going well)! DH and I would like three! And yes, of course he is excited! :) That's great! I can't wait to find out what I'm having. 

Momtastic - that is frustrating baby wouldn't cooperate and you have to go back again! That is funny you have such a stubborn child already! The positive I would take from this is that at least you get another chance to peek at your baby! Hopefully next time he'll be snoozing and you can find out the gender! 

TTCBabyG- Theo is a lovely name. :hugs: So sorry, once again.


----------



## AliJo

Momtastic - That's funny! At least you get another scan out of it!! Maybe LO was doing you a favor! 

Lite - I always wanted 4. DH sees 3-5. Five being if we have 4 and they're all boys and we decide to try one more time for a girl instead of risking putting it off and caving at a later age. I told that to someone.. she was all "I had a friend who said they'd try till 5 to get a girl.. they got her at 6" I just laughed. I could see that being me..:dohh:


----------



## Sunshine Star

TtcbabyG, I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. Praying for you as you mourn the loss of Theo. This is awful news and I'm so sad for you. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - haha! I can see desperately continuing to try for a girl! Doesn't always work out though! DH and I actually always wanted four until we had dd and realized how much work kids were (and how bad labour was)! Haha! We have since come to terms with 3 instead. I think large families are so lovely though! I hope you do get a girl in the mix someday.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Me too! Just one would be enough! I grew up with 3 brothers. I was the only girl.. I could relate with her for sure!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats on blue xx..

Ttc I do not know you but i have lit a candle for you and theo. Massive hugs xxx


----------



## chitown28

TTC - I am so sorry for your loss of Theo. What a beautiful name. Keeping you in my thoughts xoxox


----------



## shobbs

TTC I'm sitting very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful name . Thoughts are with you at this tough time


----------



## vrogers

Ttc- I am so sorry for the loss of baby Theo, I can't imagine how you are feeling. I wish I was able to hug you in person. Take care of yourself Hun :hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies so much!!!

I'll try and check in as I can. I wish you all nothing but healthy and beautiful babies in just a few short months &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## danser55

Alijo congrats on team blue!


----------



## danser55

TTC- I am so very sorry for your loss. Sending you so many hugs. What a beautiful name.


----------



## newbie2013

TTC - :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Ttc I'm new to this group so you may not have seen me but I wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss! I can't imagine what you are going through. Big hugs darling xxxxx


----------



## Tryingagain3

So ladies I found out yesterday I've got to have growth scans with this baby.. Because apparently my daughter was really small.. 6lb 5oz which I personally don't think is that small but hey I guess it's better to be safe than sorry. Although it shocked me a little because nobody ever said that she was too small or there was anything to worry about! So yeah I guess it's nicer that we get more scans. Ones booked in for Xmas eve.. Fun! Haha x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My daughter was 6lb 5 too! Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Any ladies on fb?


----------



## Ally2015

TTC- i am at loss and feel so very very sad for you. Please, if there is anything we can do let us know. You will be in my thoughts and prayers, i am sending you lots of love and hugs. Please take care of yourself. 

chitown28- i hear you, i#ll take being fat and bloated over risking anything. I had a loss too before, so i am always worried about something going wrong. I'll lose all my weight after hopefully. 

AliJo- congrats on team blue :)

Literati_Love- i just feel huge and my face feels so round too. 

Momtastic101- funny about the stubborness but main thing is baby is healthy and active. Hope you find out soon x

Midnight_Fairy- not on fb, but i am on instagram and twitter x


----------



## WDWJess

TTC I'm so very sorry for your loss of Theo. Huge hugs to you at this hard time. Take care of yourself xx

Sorry I haven't been on in ages ladies. Had such a hectic couple of weeks with family celebrations I just haven't known whether I'm coming or going at times

We also had our 20 week scan yesterday and also found out we're having a boy. I had said from day 1 that I was sure this was a boy and was glad to prove my mummy instincts were right as everyone else has been saying girl. I'm hoping he will be a more acceptable birth weight like his sister though and not like his 8lb10 brother! I'm a shortie too at 5ft so I looked like I was carrying twins at the end of my 1st pregnancy!


----------



## slammerkin

I'm so so so sorry for TTCbabyG. :(

I had my 18 week appt today. Heard the heartbeat. Took my early glucose screening. Have to wait now for the results.

Some other ladies were mentioning their height...I'm 5'2" and was 106 lbs before preg. This belly is out there. Gained 14 lbs so far. I've already reached that point where I kind of hate being pregnant just because I hate feeling like it's so obvious and feeling like I'm on display. I don't like discussing my pregnancy and body with other people, but of course being pregnant all of a sudden seems to make it socially acceptable to openly comment on another person's body and I HATE THAT. "Oh you've really popped" ---- um...yeah? thanks? I just don't like how social rules seem to go out the window around pregnant women.

Anyway. Enough griping. I'm happy and thankful to be pregnant and all. Just don't like certain aspects.


----------



## shobbs

Can someone please add me to the Facebook group please


----------



## vrogers

Slammer, I was just griping about that to my husband! How before I was pregnant nobody asked about doctors appointments and my body and whatnot. People ask all sorts of things and even my own family touching my belly wigs me out. I'm a really private person so that doesn't help. 

My anatomy scan is in 4 days! I'm mostly nervous about her heart because my husband was born with heart problems and they didn't think he would make it. It's apparently not genetic but still has me on edge.


----------



## AliJo

WDW - Congrats on another boy! I think boys are definitely in the lead now. My first son was 8lb 1oz so not horrible, but I'm afraid this one will be bigger. I'm 5'3", but I held him really well. Hoping the same with this one! Are you planning on having more children or is this your last? 

Slammer - Someone at work didn't know I was pregnant (it's not a secret at all so..) and thought I was just getting fat. Right after my stepmom was saying I didn't look like I gained much. That's what I hate! I'm already self conscious about my body and that surely didn't help. 

Vrogers - That is a little scary. I'm glad it isn't genetic, but still! At least these days they usually catch it before baby is born and they're prepared the moment they come out! One of my younger cousins was born with some serious heart problems. She's been fighting her whole life due to it, but she's the strongest little fighter I know! 

I thought I didn't have any spending money to use on buying baby things at the moment. We have plenty, but we're saving for a house. I totally forget I have a 100 dollar gift card from graduation! I was going to use to get a new Fitbit because mine broke. Buying baby things right now seems way more fun! I'm looking at getting some new outfits. Especially newborn because we don't have but maybe a couple. I just want a handful to get us through that first week or two.. as long as this baby isn't much bigger than DS1. (So weird having to put a 1!!) Also since we know it's a boy I've been really looking for names to add to the list. A list didn't work for DS1. Instead he got named when DH first saw him. It just fit him. I don't expect that to happen again.


----------



## WDWJess

Ali this is definitely our last. Hubby was never really bothered about having 1 child so I've done well to get 3 out of him lol


----------



## froggyfrog

For the FTMs, how many kids are you hoping to have? And have you already thought about age gaps? We want three. And we want a two year gap on between each. So in the summer of 2018 we will go in for another embryo transfer and that will give a little over two years


----------



## AliJo

WDW - Great job!! DH was an only child so he feels having a large family would be a nice change.

Froggy - Obviously not a FTM, but a 2 year age gap is what we are aiming for each time. Mainly because they really suggest giving your body 18 months to recover. I also wouldn't want much younger than two. DS1 is getting more independent and helpful which I think will help when baby arrives.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm not sure if we'll even try for another. It was such a long journey for us. I'm reluctant to do ivf again and I only have one frozen embryo left... maybe we'll try with that one in a couple of years, but not a full cycle. You never know, I might be able to conceive naturally next time (well, probably not...)

I'm exhausted... really want to sleep but dh comes home from a work trip at midnight and it's his birthday tomorrow. I'm about to cut half a watermelon into a birthday "cake" for him.


----------



## danser55

so many boys!!! Congrats wdwjess

froggy- I was always hoping for 2, but I'm 37 DH 43 I think after all of the losses and IF struggles we have had I think unfortunately we will be one and done. 

I had my 1 hour GTT test yesterday morning. I haven't heard anything back yet or see anything online. I am hoping no news is good news.


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- my dh originally said two (which is good with me) but has recently said maybe this would be our only one for financial reasons (he stresses about money often and easily) but if we had a second I would like maybe a 2 year age gap!


----------



## Angel5000

TTC - Oh no. Oh I'm so sorry. I'm heart broken for you and don't know what to say. :hugs: 


Midnight - I'm on FB. We have a January group on FB that was started awhile ago, but quieted down quite a bit. Would be nice if we got it going again I think. 

WDWJess - Congrats on team blue! That's great. 


Slammer - now that I'm starting back to work everyone is all "oh you've got such a cute belly" and touchign it all the time. A handful of people knew early on because of my complications so I know they know, it's just the social rules that bother me....like you said, why is it okay for people to say anything they want or touch me whenever htey want just because I'm pregnant? :dohh: 


Froggy - This is my first, and since I'm already 31, I don't want to wait too long before we have another. We have discussed 2, possibly 3. We've actually talked seriously about 2 of our own and then fostering and/or adoption. There are so many kids out there that need good homes, and in my classrooms i've seen a lot of foster kids who get the crappy end of the deal with crappy foster parents so it's a tender place for me. Not sure when we'll start trying again, but I don't want to be over 35 and add those high risks too so hopefully when this one is a year and a half or so we'll start TTC#2. It took us 14 months to get pregnant this time, but part of that involved 2 CPs due to low progesterone. Now that we know that could be an issue again, we think it might not take as long next time. 



AFM - my anatomy scan is today. The imaging place called and they have a tech out today so they suggested I Could reschedule or go to their other lab. I didn't want to reschedule since DH took the afternoon off (and he really struggles with getting afternoons off since they work all over the state and take a work van there, so if he leaves early either he has to drive himself or the whole team has to come back early). So they're sending me to the other lab and bumped the appointment 30 minutes sooner. They were so sweet and accommodating, which I appreciate, and very apologetic that they had to move me but the other lab is no further than the first one, just in the opposite direction so I don't mind either way. 

I'm so nervous that something will be wrong, and anxious to find out whether this is a boy or girl! And of course nervous that he/she will be too stubborn to let us find out! At which point DH promised me we'd book a private scan if we have to (even though he'd be perfectly happy staying team Yellow).


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - That's completely understandable. My DH is an only child because he was conceived late. He was really a miracle. They started trying when she was 18 and stopped actively trying after nothing ever happened for years. She found out she was pregnant when she was 32 when she was about 4-5 months pregnant. She never even thought she could be because she never got pregnant all those years. She was never on any kind of birth control. 

Angel - Best of luck!! I'm eager to hear your update! (FX for good news of course) I'm glad they worked with you. I had to drive back a day after one of my appointments because my OB messed up my first 1 hour glucose test. :dohh: I of course wasn't upset. I was when I first found out because the way they told me was worded to make me feel like I failed it. I called back later to get my numbers (confused as why they didn't set up a 3 hour) and they told me the blood didn't make it to lab in time. 

I made my first purchases! I'm actually thinking about going through DS1 clothes soon. It might be early, but I know I was kind of low on pants and what not for the early months. I need to see what I need to stock up on. I think we have a coming home outfit as long as nothing else grabs my attention.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hey all.

Ooo can I join FB group? I am also on instagram.

This is definitly my last (I said that last time!) But I struggle with 3 let alone 5. We have a nice mix but would like another boy. 

The boys are catching up to the girls!

Had a mw app today...we were nearly 1.5 hrs ! Opps.

Will read back properly soon. My 3yr old is STILL awake.


----------



## pompeyvix

This one is definitely our last! Don't mind gender, but sure this one is a boy :)


----------



## Ally2015

WDWJess- congrats on team blue :)

froggyfrog- i'd like to have two children, about 2-3 years apart and like angel said, i would love to adopt one also, as feel there are too many kids without a stable home. However if i had two kids of the same gender, i think i'd be tempted to have one more to see if i can get at least one boy and one girl. I;m 26, but would quite like to do al the pregnancy stuff by the time im 30. My hubby would like about 6 kids i think!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I would like to be done having children by 30 as well.. but we may go a year over. I had my first when I was 23 almost 24 and I didn't feel that was early enough! I did want to start sooner, but didn't work out that way.


----------



## froggyfrog

I had planned on being down by 30 as well, but life had different plans for us lol. We have 5 girls and 2 more boys frozen and if we were millionaires I would LOVE to have all of them. I have always wanted a lot of kids, but wouldnt find it fair to have more than we can afford and force them to go without. We will be using all of our baby stuff over and over for each one, just will need new clothes for a girl so I'm not worried about them costing too much as babies.


----------



## slammerkin

This is my second baby and I've been set on no more than two for years now. I didn't have a particular age gap in mind, but I was nowhere near ready for another one until well after my DD's second birthday. Her birth was a little traumatic, and she was a terrible sleeper, so I needed a good space to come around to the idea of a second. I absolutely do not want a third. One of us will surely be getting "fixed" after this one is born.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - My son is a bit of a troublesome sleeper. Hoping to curve it some before this one comes around but not getting my hopes up. He's been co-sleeping with me for some time now because it was just easier. I've also enjoyed it so I don't regret it. I believe it's going to be easier on him if he is in his own bed by the time baby comes. He is starting to fall asleep on his own (on the couch, so still an issue), but it's the staying asleep and going back to sleep by himself that's the main problem. I'm really hope to keep this one independently sleeping. Things are different now and I believe it will be easier.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am really hoping my OH will have the snip. I am 30 in April..so managed before 30 but I wouldnt have minded having one older. I just think 4 is enough!

My eldest 2 were easy babies but my son has autism so toddler years were hard.

My 3rd was a cling on baby! She is very cuddly still but very independant. 

Morning all.

Mw asked me to book a GP app due to my anxiety. I had a bit of a cry in the office as I was honest and then felt like everyone was against me. My OH came with me and was very good x


----------



## Tryingagain3

This is my last baby too.. with my other 2 I always knew I'd have another but this time I know this is my last. I'm 29 and I've been a mum since I was 19 so I've always said I want to be finished by 30. And looks like I've managed it. I'm happy this ones a little boy seems like a million years ago since I had a baby boy.. Now my family feels complete, 3 is definitely perfect for me x


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy- hope doctor will be able to put you at ease regarding anxiety. 

just wanted to wish you all a nice weekend, what are your plans?

i have yoga class tomorrow, and will have to do some work and will have dinner with my parents on one of the evenings. Need to also start re- organizing my flat and give it a good tidy and clean x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you. Not sure on our plans yet. My back hurts. We will probably go out and see family etc. Depends on weather xx


----------



## twilightgeek2

Can someone change my due date to 5th Jan haven't been on here in so long! Had my 20week scan on Tuesday and still couldn't find the sex as baby was sat with his/her feet covering their bum :p so we are also team yellow till the end !


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats twilight. Will be exciting to know on the big day x


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - I basically have no expectations regarding sleep with this one. We still bedshare with DD and she'll be 3 in a couple months. We alternate one of us sleeping with her in her room. She will sleep great if you're beside her, which itself is a massive improvement over the 12+ times she would wake each night when still an infant, even sleeping beside me. We'll just see how things go I guess, but new baby will surely be in bed with me and DD will be wherever she needs to be. If new baby sleeps better than DD - hooray! If they don't - oh well, been there, done that - I'll survive.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I can't do both because DH works overnights. I feel I can sleep safely with this one if it was just me but a toddler as well.. no. I expect I will get zero sleep!


----------



## kksy9b

hi all! sitting down now to update. will edit this post, just wanted to save this spot. 

I've been doing...okay. We were traveling last week and weekend visiting my parents. MS has been back in full swing..sigh..and it's been hard getting ANYTHING done at all, which is frustrating. I finally got back into a cleaning routine with my house and now I just dont have the energy to do it. I'm going to talk to my doctor at my next appointment about anti-nausea meds. There is way too much to do between now and January to have MS be my barrier. Baby has been moving every day for a week now and have been feeling from the outside nearly every day too! DH was able to feel them last night once (they kept playing cat and mouse ...kick when no hand, stop when there was a hand...just like big brother did lol). Scan is in 6 days! We are still set on team :yellow: but really want to see a healthy baby. We are going to the high risk doctor due to genetic heart issues and previous growth issues with DS. I'm pretty happy about it- their equipment is way nicer and the exam more thorough than the others we have been to.

Alright, not too many pages to read through. Trying to do this while DS is eating breakfast (and watching a show). If I can get through it all and he's still eating, I will figure out how to switch the thread to Ali this morning (sorry it's taking so long...it's been the theme of my time on bnb all summer long)

Angel- yay for feeling baby move!! those early movements are so hard to figure out if they are baby or not. baby will grow stronger pretty quick so it will be undeniable. One of the best feelings in the world for sure! That weight gain so quickly will be primarily water weight and will come back off pretty quick after birth. I've been gaining a massive amount of weight this time and I am concerned too about it coming off. We can be weight loss buddies after baby is born :)

Slammer- I'm glad the interview went well for you! When will you hear back about the second? We are 85% sure this will be our last. We will wait until baby is weaned before making the final decision (i dont want pp hormones to factor in). the pregnancy has been SO hard this time and I dont particularly want to go through it again. but we dont want to make that final decision until this baby is here and see how things go. i've always wanted to be done by 30 and this baby will come at 29 so that would work out great too :)

Momstastic- I could pretty much eat all day long. Only in the last couple days have I had some loss of appetite. Probably why I've gained 20 pounds already :dohh:

midnight- cute bump hun!!

Ali- glad your vacation went so well and that you were able to spend some time with your family! glad DS did well on the trip too...I'm always so nervous when we travel but find that little ones usually do better than we expect them too :) i'm sorry that your great grandma isn't doing well. it's hard seeing the ones we love get worse. i hope she gets well soon :flower: congrats on team blue!!!

Camp- hello! I've added you to the front page. Congratulations on expecting your first little one. We are waiting until birth to find out the gender as well. It will be hard to wait but well worth it!

literati- sorry you are still sick hun..i'm in that camp too. most days for me it isn't as bad as first tri, but several days have been as bad or worse :( Have you talked to your doctor about anything that could help?

tweety- congrats on team blue!! Sorry to hear about your DH being in the hospital, I hope all is well now

shobbs- well done on staying team yellow! I'm hoping i've got enough will power next week to do the same lol. wonderful scan pictures and beautiful bump! I will send you a PM with the link to my FB profile. Add me on there and I'll get you on the FB group (and then delete off personal acct). It's the only way we are able to do it and keep the group a secret group.

froggy- happy belated birthday! great scan picture!

danser- happy belated birthday to you too! glad that your appointment went well and are off of bedrest now!

midnight- sorry for the rough trip for your kids to see their dad. do they get to see him often? i sent you a PM with the link to my FB page. Please add me on there and I will get you on the FB group (and then delete off personal page) It's not a very active group but as we go into the back half of the pregnancy i suspect it will pick up activity!

tryingagain- i've got the front updated! Congrats on team :blue: How far have you made it with your other babies? my DS was 2 weeks late and only 6lb 13 oz. My doctor is sending me to a high risk center for my anatomy scan in part because of the low birth weight (and a genetic heart condition). But as long as that scan looks good, I wont have to go for growth scans this time. A bit odd that they have already scheduled all of them out for you. Is it a convenient place to get to? the benefit is getting to see baby more often.

ally- very common for movement to be sporadic and not every day at the beginning. As baby gets bigger and stronger, you'll start feeling them more and more. I was going 3-5 days between movements for several weeks before I started feeling baby daily.

Ana- i've picked up a couple of DN outfits and here and there but that is all. until we get the nursery painted (hoping to pick the color this weekend), there is no point in looking for anything else. Once the room is painted, I will start pulling stuff out of storage and see what we have vs. what we need. Hoping there isn't TOO much that we need. 

hotbump- congratulations on team blue!! are your other kiddos excited to have another brother?

chi- i hope your scan went well earlier in the week! i agree- the few days leading up to the anatomy scan are just full of anxiety until you see a healthy baby

momstastic- i'm sorry that baby wouldn't cooperate for you! hope you are able to get in for another scan soon!

WDW- yay for another boy for team blue!! The boys are surging ahead on our count here :)

twilight- got your date changed hun. welcome to team yellow! it will be a fun surprise at the end but i'm sorry baby didn't cooperate for you. have you thought about booking a private scan to find out or are you on board for waiting?


Okay! All caught up I think. I'm sorry if i missed anyone. Took much longer than expected to read through and reply so I will have to look into switching the thread later today. 

On the weight/height discussion, I am 5'10" so weight generally spreads out (but really likes sticking to my hips). With DS, it took until 23/24 weeks to start showing and I never had a very big bump with him. But all the time i heard "oh you're so tiny, are you sure you're that far along" etc. What people didn't realize was DS measured small and I was having to go for growth scans and there was a lot of worry and anxiety about his size. I know it's the same if you're carrying big...people just need to learn not to make those type of comments! Anything other than "you're looking great!" deserves a slap from mom to be lol


----------



## AliJo

KK - I'm sorry MS is back! That must be frustrating! I'm with you on trying to find the energy to get anything done. I get some, but not enough. Even if I get enough sleep I still feel tired all day. My DH is still trying to catch this little one. He's usually gone or sleeping when baby is active. I'm also glad you're going to a high risk. It's definitely worth it!


----------



## kksy9b

TTC- my heart is just breaking for you hun. I have no words but my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. What a wonderful name you picked for little Theo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Ali. I tell people that this baby must be a girl with all the trouble it's causing lol (though my bet is still on a boy). sorry your DH hasn't caught baby yet! my DS was notorious for stopping moving as soon as you put a hand on my belly...all the way up to when he was born! lol


----------



## kksy9b

6 days and counting to my scan...ready to see baby again!


----------



## AliJo

KK - I'm sure you are! I was so excited to see this one! I'm a bit bummed because now I have almost 20 weeks before I see him again (may get a scan around 37 or so for size), but at least I'll actually be seeing him. Which I am so excited for! I kind of felt this one was a girl because of some of the different symptoms, but I was still betting on boy! I think DH is going to enjoy the movement later one, because with DS1 I had an anterior placenta. This one will have much more visible movements!


----------



## Angel5000

Anatomy scan yesterday!! They said everyhting looked good (yay) and .... we are now team PINK! 

We were POSITIVE it was a boy. So sure in fact that when the tech said Girl I was like "wait, are you sure??", and she confirmed twice. :haha: 

The whole time during the scan she NEVER stopped moving, kicking and rolling around, playing with the cord (which gave the tech trouble whenever she tried to get a picture of the cord :haha: ), and every time DH was like "you seriously can't feel that?!" Pretty amazing how much she's moving and I feel nothing. 


Hearing everyone talk about being done before they're 30 makes me laugh a little, and feel incredibly old :haha: I'm 31, and this is our first. But DH and I have only been married 2 years, I was with an ass before DH for 8 years and we talked about having kids but never did and I'm so thankful now because I would have been tied to him forever! I'm hoping to be done before 35.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo, my husband works nights too! Fun times. That's why we alternate who sleeps with DD now - I take four nights, he takes the three nights he's off. I really don't know how sleeping arrangements will look after baby comes, but it will be whatever gets everyone the most sleep! We'll have to wait and see what that will look like, lol.

I failed the 1 hour glucose screen. Now I get to do the 3 hour and fail that one too I'm sure. I failed the tests with DD, though I don't understand GD, or these stupid tests, and I don't trust that I really had it. But now I get to look forward to 20+ weeks of pricking my finger 4 times a day FOR FUNSIES. I have zero expectation of passing this time, so I'm just here being pissed.


----------



## kksy9b

angel- congrats on team :pink:!! it must have been a bit of a shock since you were so sure it was a boy but i'm sure you are over the moon!! aww...love that she was in there moving...wont be long before you're feeling (and seeing!) those movements!

slammer- i'm sorry hun :hugs: were your numbers way off or borderline?


----------



## danser55

slammerkin sorry you failed the 1 hr, that sucks.
kksyb- sorry the MS is back
Angel congrats on the girl. I'm having my first and I'm 37.


----------



## danser55

Tomorrow is half way for me. I didn't sleep well last night, baby was moving around so much and I felt so many kicks. It's so crazy. A nap is definitely needed soon.


----------



## kksy9b

sorry you didn't get much sleep, but great that baby was moving so much :cloud9:

ali- i reached out to an admin about getting the front switched. I looked (briefly) and couldn't find it. just waiting to hear back.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - What a predicament we're in! Hopefully your daughter starts to get a little more independent when it comes to sleeping soon. Can you just refuse the test and just go straight to checking your blood sugar? That's what my friend is going to do for her next pregnancy if she fails the 1 hour. She said the 3 hour made he so miserable she'd rather just prick her finger 4 times a day than ever do it again. 

Angel - Congrats on the girl!!! She'll be sure to keep you alert once you start to feel her! 

Danser - Yay! Half way is nice because then everything feels downhill! I'm waiting to get into double digits! DS is in taking a nap. I'm thinking about joining. I definitely need one. I wasn't in bed till midnight then up before 6 am. 

KK - I hope it helps you being relieved of one of the forums! 

I just realized. I only have two more four week appointments then it's down to two week ones. Which makes it go by so much faster.. then the one weeks come around I'm trying to get everything together because it crept up on me! Hopefully that's not the case this time!


----------



## danser55

I got a call a few hours ago, I did fail my 1 hour gluclose tolerance test. It was by 5 points too. I go in on Monday to take the hour one test. I am really not looking forward to it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali and slammer - I am in the same boat with my toddler still sleeping with me as well! Like Slammer, she used to be a horrible sleeper and wake up every hour even beside me, so now the fact that she only wakes up briefly once or twice while sleeping with me feels like a huge improvement. But sometimes it hits me that I really should get her sleeping in her own bed before this baby arrives, and I really don't know how I will do it! I also enjoy the cuddles and don't mind it at all so it's hard to convince myself to torture myself and force this on her, especially if she's not ready. So basically I am just not thinking about it for now and I will maybe panic and work on it a couple months before the baby comes. 

KK - thanks for reading back and replying to everyone. Sorry you're feeling sick as well. I stupidly told my dr last time I was feeling better (even though I had only felt
Better for two days and immediately got sick again that day) so she doesn't even know I am still nauseated! Haha. 

Angel - wow, congrats on being team pink!

Danser - yay for being halfway there!


----------



## AliJo

Danser - Best of luck that you pass. I know I've seen ladies say that usually people will pass the three hour!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm with you on not thinking about it! My bed is so lonely without him as well! I have a toddler bed in my room so I can sometimes go half the night, but when he wakes up he wants to cuddle back to sleep and won't have it any other way. I'm also too tired to fight it at that point or I plan to put him back when he's asleep, but he either wakes up if I try to move him or I fall asleep.


----------



## Angel5000

When does the glucose test normally happen?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - same. She sleeps on a mattress on the floor in our room for the first part of the night, but she never lasts long there and I'm always too tired to resist her coming to our bed for the rest of the night! Oh well.

Angel - I think I got it between 26-28 weeks last time? Can't quite remember. I assume it'll be the same for me this time.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I'm pretty sure my booklet (that I can't find) says 28 weeks. So probably around there. They sometimes check earlier as well depending on risk factors.


----------



## vrogers

If it's 28 weeks, then that appointment won't be fun for me haha. I'll be getting the glucose test and my shot (for being Rh neg). Oh well! Can't believe my anatomy scan is 2 days away now (not counting the rest of Friday), it really is going by fast!


----------



## shobbs

Well regarding sleeping with baby. My first DS was a fldream baby he slept 12 hours every night in his own bed and would even ask if he could get up before leaving his bed.

As for my youngest DS what a difference he was in nice for a very long time and I think with anxiety etc I wanted him near. He's 3 now and oh my I can count on one hand how many times he slept through the n8ght in his own bed. Saying that he has got a lot better the last couple of months. He shares a bedroom with my eldest (by there own choice) and still wakes up for a cuddle. Luckily he tends to go straight back to sleep and wake up at a reasonable time. But this morning he decided to come into our bed at 5am, I ended up laying in his bed I think squashed up in the bed with a growing bump is hard work as my youngest fidgety and kicks a lot.

Is anyone else with older children worried when baby comes along. My youngest is all me, he loves his cuddles and reading etc and is generally always by my side but I'm worried he's not going to take to the new baby and change to start with and he's gonna find it pretty tough.

Any advice???


----------



## AliJo

Shobbs - I don't have any advice, but my son is a complete mama's boy as well. I don't think we can avoid it being tough on them. I do think they will probably do better than we think. I'm going to include him as much as possible, but I think bedtimes will be the hardest if he's ready to fall asleep and I'm occupied. Maybe he would enjoy being your little helper? Make him feel important in the change.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 3yr old cant stand sharing me! She hates it and says she hates babys lol. But its tough and she will adapt xx

I am not having the glucose test as apparently low risk

My whooping cough is booked though and anti D ordered xx


----------



## AliJo

I'll be getting the whooping cough vaccine in the third trimester. I need to start getting around. We're going to the state fair and I'm so happy it's suppose to be cooler out today!! Which means I either need to get some pants out for DS or take them along if it's a bit too chilly. 

I feel so pathetic when I'm walking around for longer periods. I feel awful and I feel like I can't breathe. I went from jogging to I don't even want to walk normal speeds! Hoping the cooler air helps.


----------



## AliJo

The fair was alright. I didn't really see much because we were walking around with a large group and honestly didn't do anything, but get food. I couldn't eat much. I stole some bites here and there, but I was absolutely disgusted by food a hour in and I hardly touched anything. I just felt so full. It was super busy as well. DH and I should have just broke off, but felt it was rude. 

After walking around for 8 hours I thought my legs were going to fall off. I went to carry DS to bed and my legs kept almost giving out at the hip. It felt like my ligaments were loose. It hurt as well. Thankfully I feel better today, just a little sore.


----------



## danser55

I am dreading this week so much every day has awful triggers to it. I really want to cry, I just hope it goes by quickly.


----------



## shobbs

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/Collage%202016-08-21%2021_57_49.jpg

Anyone think there is a difference in my pregnancy bumps at all??


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I'm sorry. I hope it goes by quickly and turns out to be a wonderful week for you. 

Shobbs - I see a difference in shape. One looks maybe a little lower.


----------



## Literati_Love

Shobbs - I agree that the shape seems a little bit different.


----------



## vrogers

danser- :hugs: not sure of everything that's going on but I hope this week isn't too hard on you and flies by! 

shobbs- I'm also seeing a difference in shape of the bumps! Cute bumps either way, I'm jealous! 

My anatomy scan is TOMORROW and right now I'm calm because I've put it out of my head but I know I'll be a mess of nerves tomorrow, will have to force myself to eat breakfast. Just want baby girl to be healthy! I have felt her move daily, although there's no routine or pattern yet but still loving them. 

Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend! I start back (online) school tomorrow along with my appointment so it'll be a busy day.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My scan is today. Ive felt sick. Could be nerves? Had a bad tummy too :( I have to take my youngest so I hope no one moans!


----------



## Ally2015

shobbs- shape looks different

danser- don't know what is going on, but wishing u an easy week, take care.

vrogers- all the best for the scan...

Midnight_Fairy- GOOD LUCK TODAY :D update after

I bought maternity jeans yesterday, i have a definite bump now, it's hard and i can't find it into my normal clothes well. They are so comfy! 
Im 20 weeks tomorrow and have my 20 week scan on thurs- so excited and nervous at the same time, just want thursday to come!

xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 20 weeks. Yes I have definitly put on weight now. Not gained loads but my hips are so much wider. Usual jeans dont fit and on colder days I have no clothes. I brought maternity but needed size up. I got them on ebay.

Thank you. I hope all is ok x


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Happy 20 weeks. Yes I have definitly put on weight now. Not gained loads but my hips are so much wider. Usual jeans dont fit and on colder days I have no clothes. I brought maternity but needed size up. I got them on ebay.
> 
> Thank you. I hope all is ok x

what time is scan?? good luck again xxx


----------



## twilightgeek2

Good luck girls with scans today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

12.30 xx


----------



## slammerkin

Good luck to everyone having scans! Mine is only 10 days away now. 

How is everyone's, ahem, love life going? DH is such a trooper. We've only done it twice since I hit 5 weeks.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Scan all completed absolutley fine. Felt so odd being at a different hospital though!
We got scan pics for free and even one of them yawning. It was amazing and my kids were allowed in..
All measuring spot on and no problems.

Stayed team yellow as planned x


----------



## Ally2015

YAH midnight fairy- so happy for you 

Slammerkim: your DH is a trooper!! Our sex life is same, usually 4/5 times a week. X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

About 6 times a week....but is starting to get very uncomfortable now!


----------



## Ally2015

I don't find it uncomfortable but I feel self conscious about my belly, and sometimes cramp after for a while.


----------



## chitown28

Good luck today midnight fairy - hope all goes great!

Vrogers - mine is tomorrow, too! I'm getting SO excited! 25 hour countdown for me, what time is yours?

I'm with you all on having to buy maternity jeans. I just put on my jeans this morning and noticed they're getting a little bit tight. Don't want to stretch them out too much, so the hubby is taking me shopping to H&M tonight. Only store in the Chicago loop with maternity clothes other than Macy's Pea in the Pod.


----------



## newbie2013

Ours is pretty much like normal - whenever we can when not exhausted. I'm surprised that dh has been so willing. I thought he'd be scared of hurting the baby, but he's fine with it. Thank goodness! 

20 week scan booked for the 28th - my birthday! The doc wanted to do It later, around 22 weeks, but I won't be available until after 23 weeks, so we're going at 20.5 weeks. Looking forward to seeing our lo on my birthday - best birthday present ever! But doesn't get dh off the hook for a gift! Haha!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

newbie2013 said:


> Ours is pretty much like normal - whenever we can when not exhausted. I'm surprised that dh has been so willing. I thought he'd be scared of hurting the baby, but he's fine with it. Thank goodness!
> 
> 20 week scan booked for the 28th - my birthday! The doc wanted to do It later, around 22 weeks, but I won't be available until after 23 weeks, so we're going at 20.5 weeks. Looking forward to seeing our lo on my birthday - best birthday present ever! But doesn't get dh off the hook for a gift! Haha!

Haha baby was concieved on my birthday! So funny. Good luck for scan.

I find DTd sometimes uncomfortable if deep. My OH is 6ft 5 and I am 5ft...so can be hard to find a balance at times. Yes I cramp after too :(


----------



## Ally2015

Love the height difference midnight fairy- I'm
5ft & hubby 6ft- I thought that was a big difference lol. 

Good luck to those having scans xx


----------



## Angel5000

Good luck to everyone on their scans!! <3 

I'm 20 weeks today! :happydance: Half Way There!! Counting down to V-Day as my next marker. :)

We start back to work (teacher) in a week and a half and get students back in 2 weeks. :wacko: I'm not sure I'm ready for this. I'll be spending a few days this week and next week in my classroom getting things ready on my own time so I have a busy couple weeks ahead of me. I'm dreading school starting, mostly because I'm enjoying the ability to go to the bathroom whenever I want! :haha: But I know that once school starts I only have to go just under half way through the school year before our LO will be here. 


Danser - :hugs: Hope things get easier for you. 

Slammer - after my bfp we only dtd twice until second tri, and that was all DH (he was terrified). Since I've been in second tri we've been a little more active, (maybe once a week or so). 

Unfortunately (TMI?) I've reached the point where I'm uncomfortable on bottom, and my hips are not good so they can get very painful if I am on top for long :wacko: Which I'm afraid is going to slow things down for us going forward. He doesn't seem to mind but I Wonder how well he'll keep it up. :p


----------



## newbie2013

Not tmi - nothing really is on here, is it? Honestly, we rarely dtd in the traditional position, but our favourite involves dh's thigh/knee on my belly, which isn't so comfortable now. We're happy to experiment ;-)


----------



## slammerkin

Ha! We never did it as often as some of y'all even before BFP. Good on you for keeping at it, but I'm not one for 5-6 times a week in any circumstance. We only did it a few times while I was pregnant with DD as well, and had a LOOOONG stretch without afterward too. Hubby really is a champ. Never pressured me. 

Last time we did it I enjoyed it, but I think the belly is going to be seriously in the way from now on, so there won't be much activity. I don't feel to bad about it either.


----------



## AliJo

So many reaching 20 weeks now! Can't believe we're all making it past halfway. Also love all the scans coming up!

DH and I don't get to enjoy each other intimately as much as we would like because of his hours. I usually have to wake him up halfway through his sleep so we can while DS is sleeping. Half the time he can't go back to sleep and I feel bad because of it. He says he doesn't mind but when he goes to work complaining about being tired I can't help but feel bad!


----------



## froggyfrog

We used to dtd around 3-4 times a week, sometimes more until my dh injured his hip, since then it's about once a week now. But he is having surgery to correct his injury soon so maybe that will change again!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan. 

Congrats to everyone making it to 20 weeks already. 

I am not wearing maternity jeans yet but I could definitely see it happening by the time I hit 20 weeks!


----------



## vrogers

Chitown- my appt was today at 1:30! Excited to hear about yours!

Just got home from my appt, everything looks healthy, we definitely have a girl and she weighs 11 ounces. She was grabbing her feet and then stretched and yawned, it was cute! So amazing to see how different she looks each scan.


----------



## pompeyvix

slammerkin - I am with you!! I think we've done it twice my whole pregnancy so far! I just have no appetite at all and like yours, my husband doesn't pressure me. Even pre pregnancy we done it no more than once a week, unless it was around ovulation time :blush:

Scan a week on Friday, can't wait!

midnight - glad your scan went well :)


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- glad all went well at the scan

Angel5000- yah on 20 weeks :) half way!!


----------



## chitown28

vrogers said:


> Chitown- my appt was today at 1:30! Excited to hear about yours!
> 
> Just got home from my appt, everything looks healthy, we definitely have a girl and she weighs 11 ounces. She was grabbing her feet and then stretched and yawned, it was cute! So amazing to see how different she looks each scan.

Awesome news, vrogers! So glad to hear everything is looking healthy and that baby is looking nice and active. I will update tomorrow morning after my scan! It's been so long since I've seen her (last time was at 7 weeks) so can't wait :happydance:


----------



## danser55

Yay for a good scan Vrogers!

I had the 3 hour GTT this morning I really hope I pass this one. I don't want to have to deal with GD on top of everything else. Our 20 week A/S is Wednesday I am so nervous. I hope this baby is healthy.


----------



## vrogers

Chitown- wow! There was a bit of difference from the last time I saw her at the 15 week gender scan, there will definitely be a HUGE difference from 7 weeks! Can't wait to hear how it goes, you're going to love it. 

I'm not looking forward to the GD test, danser. I hope you pass this one and don't have to worry about that, you've been through more than enough. Also can't wait to hear about your appt Weds. and I'm sure you'll have a healthy baby in there!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Sounds like a wonderful scan! Glad it went well!

Danser - When will you know the results? I hope you passed. You've had enough to stress about! 

I noticed the forum got moved over to my control. I'll do my best to stay on top of updates! If there is anything that hasn't been changed let me know.


----------



## Angel5000

Slammer & pompey - we never did it very often before either. About once a week was our norm, except fertile time. :blush: :haha: But now that belly is getting more in the way I'm suspecting we'll be down to a lot less. I'm not really worried, just don't want DH to feel bad about it, but he doesn't seem to mind. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

So glad everyone had great scans today! I have mine Thursday morning and am just anxious to make sure baby is okay. They have been pretty quiet the last 2 days with not moving a ton. However, the several days before that it was like a jungle gym so I know they are just having some rest days.

Right along there with you ladies being 20 weeks today. Honestly, the last 16 weeks since finding out have gone by at a snails pace. Being so sick certainly didn't help. Last time the back half flew by but there is so much to do still (read: EVERYTHING still to do...) that I'm hoping it doesn't go TOO quick.

Wowzers- way to go you ladies that are so..um..active..with your husbands! We aim for once a week but have been several spans where a couple weeks will go by because of not feeling good. Last pregnancy I would bleed after DTD so it wasn't done very often. No issues this time so we try and get it in when we can :)

Ali- I just got a message that the thread should be over to you. Thanks so much for keeping it up to date!

Yhr next few weeks are going to be so exciting as we get more gender reveals and start hitting v-days!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers- congrats on the healthy scan! Did you already know you were team pink? 

KK - my baby is having some quiet days too and it is freaking me out slightly! Like you, before that the baby was moving around like crazy - with much harder kicks than before - so this feels like a big change. :/


----------



## kksy9b

It helps to remember they need rest days too! They use so much energy growing that they take a little vacation from moving to relax a bit :)

Was playing some music and baby started dancing. Looks like they are a music lover like big brother was!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, literati! We found out at the 15 week gender scan, but I wasn't going to be 100% convinced until this scan! So the tech said "don't tell me what you're having" so she could confirm and she immediately said definitely a girl.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This baby also has quiet days. I feel him so much that when he is quiet it unnerves me xx


----------



## Ally2015

kksy9b - Mines is on thurs morning too, good luck :)

I have a question- last couple of nights, my belly feels all tense and tight, and i feel quite crampy with back pain- is this normal? 
is that braxton hicks or just normal stretching pains?

i have scan on thurs so hopefully that will ease all my worries...


----------



## AliJo

Ally - It sounds pretty normal, but always call if you want extra reassurance! You won't be a bother to them and I'm sure it'll feel good to talk to them about it.

Kk - Congrats on 20 weeks! 

Best of luck on the scans Thursday!

I've been up since 1:30 am. I had to pee (no surprise there) and couldn't fall back asleep. Started to fall back asleep 45 minutes later only to be jolted back awake by DS making some gagging noises then throwing up all over me and the bed. He's thrown up 4 times now.. I feel so bad for him. He has no idea what's going on. Finally got him to start drinking some pedialyte so hoping it helps or at least got that nasty crud out of his throat. No fever which is good but he's still miserable. He definitely smells sick out the other end as well. Won't be surprised if he starts having diarrhea. Had to call into work which I hate doing but I can't work on little sleep and I would much rather I be with DS.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh no :( I hope he is ok xx


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - Thanks. He's doing okay. He got about another hour of sleep which isn't enough to replace the 4 hours he lost, but he's been doing okay since he woke up. I thought he was getting ready to throw up again. He might have been because he was upset and shaking, but it must have settled. Hoping he's done throwing up, but time will tell. Right now he's my usual happy boy, maybe a bit more cuddly. 

Last night DH finally got to feel this little man kick! He was so excited! I'm starting to feel kicks higher up. It's hard to explain, but I feel them at the top of my uterus and deeper in my abdomen. I haven't caught my skin jumping, but I'm sure it is because I can feel it in my skin. I also feel my clothes move against my skin with some kicks. 

I'm definitely tired, but letting DH get some sleep. He went out last night to play some games with his friends and I ended up calling him home. He was just upstairs in another apartment thankfully. He didn't lay down till about 4:30, but was up since yesterday morning. He's lucky I called in! I hate when he goes out and has to watch DS, but he does fine usually. I know he doesn't get many chances to hang out with them.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck at your appt ally! And it sounds normal to me, but if you are concerned, I would definitely call. Better to call and it be nothing than not call and it be something note serious.

Midnight- these babies never cease to cause their moms endless worry do they?? Hope they start moving around for you more again so you can be less anxious :hugs:

Ali- oh no! Poor baby :( I hope he starts feeling better soon


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Usually some lemonade gets them moving!


----------



## Ally2015

My 20 week bump. Feel huge! Yes I think I will
Give midwife a wee ring after work & she what she suggests. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ally2015

oops dunno how to turn my picture on its side!
i felt him moving today so i think hes all good, i think i just have pregnancy aches and pains and stretching going on.


----------



## chitown28

Ally your bump is so cute!!!! You look tiny but all bump :)


----------



## Ally2015

chitown28 said:


> Ally your bump is so cute!!!! You look tiny but all bump :)

Chitown- when is scan?? thinking of you.... :)


----------



## danser55

I just got a call, and I passed the 3 hour GTT. I feel so relieved!!! 26 hours until the A/S I'm so nervous, I just want it to get here.


----------



## chitown28

Sitting in the waiting room right now!!! Should be called in any minute.

Danser - glad you passed!!


----------



## chitown28

All went well - confirmed we have a healthy baby girl! So happy!


----------



## Ally2015

chitown- so happy for you girl!!!! :) :) cannot wait for mine on thurs, feels like time is dragging!

danser55- so glad for you :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on all of the great scan ladies! 
And congrats on passing your gd test danser, looking forward to your scan! 

I'm a little jealous all of you are having your scans already, I won't be 20 weeks for another 2 weeks, I'm looking forward to seeing my little man again!


----------



## kksy9b

Great news about passing danser!!

Chi- glad to hear baby is looking good and still a girl!

Ally- I feel you...Thursday feels like forever away, just dragging by. What time is your appt?

Just went to the chiropractor where DS had a massive meltdown when we left be sure he didn't want want to give up a truck they had in the office he was playing with. Lasted from thr office, the 5 min struggle getting him in the car seat, the 5-7 minute ride home and for a few minutes after we got home...whew! I've never been a drinker but I could have used a drink after that experience. The majority of the time he is a super happy boy but every now and again I'm reminded he's definitely a toddler!


----------



## vrogers

Danser- congrats on passing, scan will be here before you know it! 

Chitown- yay, so happy to hear about the great scan! Isn't it so crazy to see them moving around in there and how big they've gotten??

The night before my appt I told my dh I was pretty sure she was on my bladder, or kicking it. At the scan the tech told me she was using my bladder as a trampoline and I can definitely feel it today too. Can't wait to hear about everyone else's scans!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congrats to everyone on their scans! Lovely news.

I had my scan last week and we have a healthy baby, :) we don't want to find out the sex. The appointment was so amazing seeing all of baby's functions, heart, tummy, specific bones, it's really amazing!! And the ultrasound lady was so lovely. I can't stop staring at the pictures she gave me.

I was told that I have an anterior placenta, which is why I've not been able to feel baby super clearly yet. Also the ultrasound lady has called me in for another scan at 32 weeks as my placenta is low lying and in line but not covering my cervix. She said the likelihood is that it'll move as 90% do and to carry on as normal and that the appointment will just be another opportunity to see baby. But makes me slightly nervous as really hoping for a natural birth-so praying that works out ok.


----------



## chitown28

Thanks for everyone's kind comments!

Vrogers - Yes it was so crazy and exciting to see how big she is and to see her moving around so much! 

I'm obsessed with pictures - so here is our 12oz baby girl, little miss Ellie (short for Eleanor)!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Ellie Feet.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









Baby Ellie Side.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









Baby Ellie Side 2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ally2015

kksy9b- 9:55am, UK time. So glad its in the morning hehe

Chitown- she is beautiful, lovely pics

Sunshine Star- congrats on healthy scan, i have an anterior placenta too, dont feel anything strong or consistent, but defo do feel him.


----------



## chitown28

Ally2015 said:


> kksy9b- 9:55am, UK time. So glad its in the morning hehe
> 
> Chitown- she is beautiful, lovely pics
> 
> Sunshine Star- congrats on healthy scan, i have an anterior placenta too, dont feel anything strong or consistent, but defo do feel him.

Thanks! 2 more days for you - getting excited?!?


----------



## Ally2015

chitown28 said:


> Ally2015 said:
> 
> 
> kksy9b- 9:55am, UK time. So glad its in the morning hehe
> 
> Chitown- she is beautiful, lovely pics
> 
> Sunshine Star- congrats on healthy scan, i have an anterior placenta too, dont feel anything strong or consistent, but defo do feel him.
> 
> Thanks! 2 more days for you - getting excited?!?Click to expand...

yes i cannot wait... counting it down!! nervous too, hope all is well, always a worry at back of mind too. xx


----------



## vrogers

Chitown- aww she's a cutie! I got one like yours of her little feet and it's adorable!


----------



## AliJo

Danser - Glad you passed!!

Kk - That was one heck of a tantrum! My son has actually gotten better. He hasn't been throwing as many as he was. I know that could flip back around, but I'll enjoy it while it lasts! His are usually short lived. There was one time in the store where it just wouldn't stop, but I had to get the shopping done. He calmed down eventually, but what was probably a few minutes felt like a lifetime! 

Chit - Lovely pictures!! I keep staring at mine! I'm so excited to meet this little one, but it can wait until at least 38 weeks!

Ally & KK - You guys are almost there!! 

Sunshine - I hated having an anterior with my first!! The movements will get better! I will say I've noticed such a huge difference already since this one isn't anterior. It's insane how much of a difference it makes! I would have felt later anyways with my first, but they were so dull for such a long time. 

Vrogers - This one loves my bladder. I kept asking it to please not jump off it while I was waiting for my scan with a full bladder. Nothing like them using it as their personal water bed! 

Only 3 weeks to go till V-Day! Then countdown to third trimester!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - I am with you. It is also 2 weeks before I will be 20 weeks! We can endure our wait together.


----------



## vrogers

I had been wanting a banner to put in the nursery with the colors we want to do, but the ones on etsy I liked were a little too expensive. My bff and I went to good ole hobby lobby and found little wooden banner triangles for half off (so a dollar each) and some little wooden letters. The wooden banner is white and gold, we painted the letters coral, and found mint colored ribbon w/ white polka dots and made our own banner...I spent a whopping $13! In the next few weeks I'll start cleaning out the room that's going to be her nursery (although I'm not sure she'll be in it for the first few months).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chitown28

Omg vrogers it's beautiful!!! Love the name Lillian too. You're so creative!


----------



## vrogers

Aw thank you chitown!! My dh actually thought of her name and it stuck. It's so fun to try to be all crafty especially when it's cheaper haha


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely pics all. I nearly told my mum but we had a row :(


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Love it!! I love etsy.. for ideas. I can't stand the prices most of the time. If it's something I can do I will do it and often I come up with something better.


----------



## danser55

Vrogers I love that!!!!!


----------



## danser55

3 1/2 hours until my A/S I am so nervous I am getting nothing done here at work. I feel like I am going to puke.


----------



## Sunshine Star

Chit own- love he pictures of wee Ellie, especially of the feet, that is so amazing!! I love how they can capture that. 

Vrogers, Lillian is a beautiful name and I love your wee banner! Cute!

All the best for your a/s danser!


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I'll be thinking about you till you update!! You should have taken the day off, you deserve it!


----------



## Ally2015

really nice Vrogers!

danser55- thinking of you...

my 20 week scan tomorrow morn :D so excited and nervous at the same time xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck for scans. This heat is disgusting!!


----------



## danser55

Thanks everyone. I hope I can report back this afternoon or tomorrow with good results. H's grandma passed away last week, so we have funeral arrangements and things to attend to the rest of the week. When it rains it pours for H & I.


----------



## Angel5000

danser - congrats! So glad you passed! Good luck on the A/S today. Keeping FX all is well for you. I'm sorry to hear about the funeral also. So much to deal with. :hugs:

chitown - a girl? Congrats!!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, ladies! I agree Ali, I've stuck to getting ideas from etsy for now, just not able to spend all that money for something I could make myself cheaper! 

Danser, thinking of you Hun. I felt sick and was completely worthless when it came to getting anything done beforehand as well. Update us as soon as you can! Also I'm so sorry about his grandma. Both my grandparents on my dads side passed within 6 months of each other last year, took it a lot worse than I thought I would. I hope he's able to remember the good times as well as grieve.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm the same way, I made these to be hot air balloons for the theme "Oh The Places You'll Go". I didn't like any of the store bought stuff Sonim making my own. They were selling these for 50 dollars on etsy! One of them is messed up so I gave to fix it. I also made the garland to match, it took forever but only cost around 5 dollars to make and they are outrageous on etsy!


----------



## froggyfrog

This is my 18 week bump pic!!

Looking forward to your update danser!!


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - Cute decorations and bump!! Can you believe we're all starting to look pregnant for sure!


----------



## chitown28

love the bump froggy!

Good luck today Danser - hope all goes well!


----------



## vrogers

Oh my goodness froggy, it looks amazing, as does your bump! Where did you find the instructions to make the garland? I have a few on Pinterest I'm looking at making! Everything looks so cute!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks!!! I found it on pinterest, that's my go to for anything. It took a long time but wasn't hard, just tedious. I wanted it to look more full than the ones I had seen so I made more. It's just tissue paper and I used twine to hold it. The instructions said to use a dot of super glue but I didnt, I was able to twist it tight enough to make it stay, it has stayed together since October when I made it.


----------



## froggyfrog

https://blog.theweddingofmydreams.co.uk/2013/08/make-tassel-garlands-weddings-step-step-guide/

These are the instructions I followed vrogers


----------



## vrogers

Thank you so much, I've got it saved to my phone!


----------



## newbie2013

You guys are much craftier than I am! Our lo will be with us for a while, so we probably won't decorate much. Love looking at your pics, though!


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - thinking of you as well 

Froggy - cute bump!


----------



## AliJo

Think it would be wrong of me to update the front based on what I've seen through the forums? Been browsing the site more lately and I've seen some of the ladies on the front back in TTC and what not.


----------



## Ally2015

lovely bump and decorations froggy!! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome pics and decor ladies!!

Ali- I think it's a great idea! I had wanted to do the same but you know how well my time management worked out :) 

Im not able to respond to everyone right now but hoping you ladies are having a great day.

We have had a lot of fun today. Its finally not scorching hot so we were on our way to the park...when it started raining! There is an indoor play area near us so we headed there instead. DS spent 90 minutes running around and playing.

DH and I are going to dinner tonight with his company so just finishing getting everything prepped for the babysitter (read: making our house clean enough to be acceptable to outsiders lol). The playing this morning and prepping this afternoon has been a great distraction from my nerves for the scan tomorrow....18.5 hours and counting!

I'm off to finish getting ready. Will be back on either later tonight or tomorrow morning after I take DS to school. 

Good luck tomorrow ally is I Dont get to say it before your scan!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali- I think that would be fine!


----------



## AliJo

I've started to go through it. It'll take awhile so I'll probably do it over a few days. It's kind of upsetting to go through it since many had a MC. I'm glad when I see ladies expecting at later dates, though.


----------



## Angel5000

This article came in my email today. It has the "timetable" for second/third trimester. Basically the big milestone dates. 24-weeks (Viability), 28-weeks (survival rates skyrocket), etc. It's a great reference point if you haven't seen it. 


As for baby bump.... here's my 20 week bump. :)
 



Attached Files:







14068046_10104824763372560_7812197039604314635_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Cute bump!! That's a great article you shared! 

I'm feeling miserable this evening. I didn't even eat much, but it feels like I ate 3 full plates of food. It's been an hour since I've ate and it just won't go away. So much tension..


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Big hugs ;(


----------



## Ally2015

kksy9b- good luck on your scan too! one hour to go for me, but slept awful. Think mixture of heartburn, nerves, excitement and active mind. 

angel- thanks for article, and i love your bump!!!!!

AliJo- sending you hugs and love.


----------



## Ally2015

Had scan- all is perfect, he was wriggling around loads. Very active baby, been feeling him more last couple days.


----------



## Ally2015

My wee man x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## slammerkin

One week until my anatomy scan!! Can't wait. 

Still undecided on what I want to do regarding the 3-hour glucose test. I'm supposed to go on Saturday, but I don't even have a formal appointment booked - they just told me to come when they open at 8. I started checking my blood sugar myself since I still have a meter from last pregnancy. Options are: do the test, try to talk to a midwife ahead of time about not doing it and continuing to test myself at home, just blow off the test and see what they say, ha. I hate confrontation. I'm just 99% sure I'm gonna fail it and it'll be a waste of my time when I can just test my blood sugar now.


----------



## froggyfrog

Slammer, I would just continue testing at home and take a journal of what your results are to your 3 hour test and see if you can show the midwife before they start, maybe she will just let you leave. 

Cute bump Angel!!! 

Danser, any update on your scan?

Ally, cute little boy!!! Happy your scan went well! !


----------



## kksy9b

Great news and picture ally!! Glad hr is doing so well. I still have 3 hours to go until mine

Slammer- no advice about the test but talking to your midwife about options seems like a good plan!

Super nervous this morning but also really excited to see baby! Unless they have growth issues like big brother, this will be the last time I see them until they are here!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck!!

Aww how adorable Ally!


----------



## AliJo

Danser - Thinking about you :hugs:

Ally - He's so cute.. glad it went well!

Kk - Good luck! Although we all love more scans I hope you don't need them!

I felt so miserable because I caught what my son had. Been up and down all night throwing up or having diarrhea. I'm so exhausted and I don't feel good at all. No fever at least but my whole gut hurts.


----------



## Ally2015

kksy9b- thank you. good luck for yours, and update after <3 

AliJo- hope u feel better. I find tea with honey a great cure for everything!!

thanks for all the comments ladies, such a relief. Next milestone- v day x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Thank you. I just wish I could sleep the day away, but I can't since I need to watch DS. Nothing sounds good to me. I really should try to drink some water and see if I keep it down so I can start to replace the fluids I lost. I really don't feel like throwing up more, though.


----------



## Sunshine Star

Lovely Ally, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Angel5000

Have to go back to work today. :( I'm the department lead this year for the Math teachers and all department leads have to go in today for a 9-2 meeting. :growlmad: Not thrilled at all. Then next week 2 days of teacher "PD" (professional development...meaning boring meetings) and then the week after that students return. :wacko: Not even remotely ready for this! 

AliJo- Oh that sounds awful! :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon! Of all the times to catch a nasty bug. :(


----------



## chitown28

Ally - he's SO freaking cute! Congrats - so glad to hear all went well with your wiggly baby :) I'm SO SO SO happy for you


----------



## kksy9b

On our way now. Will update you all this afternoon!


----------



## chitown28

Good luck kksy!!!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- what a cutie, glad the scan went well! 

Ali- I'm sorry you're sick, being sick is never fun but especially when pregnant. I would definitely drink water but sip rather than gulping it down fast. Hope you feel better soon! 

Kksy- good luck, can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## AliJo

Water hasn't been my friend. My stomach has been upset since I sipped some down. Just tried a couple of bites of plain toast. I feel so useless right now.. I'll be so pathetic if I get morning sickness with my next pregnancy! I've always been one where I get sick, throw up once, and then I'm fine. This drawn out stuff is agonizing! I need to get something for DS to eat, but the smell of just toast is bad enough! 

Kk - I can't wait for your update!!


----------



## kksy9b

Baby is perfect <3 Still team yellow. My heart is so full right now and what a weight lifted off my shoulders. Will do a proper update later (and catch up with everyone). Going to eat a quick lunch and go pick up DS from school. Thank you everyone for the well wishes


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I feel for you. I just had the stomach flu Tuesday/Wednesday and today my stomach is still a bit wobbly. I got it from my dd as well. Sigh!!! Hope you feel better soon.

Kk- congrats on the healthy scan.


----------



## Ally2015

kksy9b said:


> Baby is perfect <3 Still team yellow. My heart is so full right now and what a weight lifted off my shoulders. Will do a proper update later (and catch up with everyone). Going to eat a quick lunch and go pick up DS from school. Thank you everyone for the well wishes

So glad for u &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## AliJo

KK - That's so great! We have plenty of team yellows to keep us guessing! 

Lite - Ugh I'm so sorry. It's miserable! DH now has it and I feel bad because I got him up way early so I could get a nap in. He then let me sleep almost five hours and still plans to go in. I'm trying to talk him out of going to work. I hope you DD got over it quickly.

Even after sleeping five hours I still feel pretty out of it. DS hasn't napped at all.. he's starting to really show it. At this rate I hope he makes it close to bedtime.


----------



## Momtastic101

Went for another ultrasound today and couldn't find out the gender again. I'm so disappointed, this is my first baby and there's so much I'll have to miss out on, having to stick with all gender neutral items. Are there any other options? Could I ask my doctor for a blood test?


----------



## AliJo

Momtastic - Are there any private ultrasound places around you? That might be your best bet!


----------



## AliJo

https://sneakpeektest.com/

I just saw this looking to see what ways they can determine gender! You may have to pay personally for any unnecessary testing. I would look into it first before you do it if you decide to. Of course ask your provider too, they may have an option for you that is cheaper.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yes, this one really knocked me out too! How nice of your DH to let you sleep so long even though now he's sick too! Sounds like a trooper. My DD got over it on the weekend, thankfully. She was pretty pathetic, though! I cried the one day just holding her because she was so sick and just not herself at all! Poor girl. Hope you all get better soon. 

Momtastic - wow, I can't imagine how disappointing to not be able to find out for the second time! :( Very sorry! I hope you are able to find out later somehow.


----------



## danser55

Sorry for the delayed response, I've been busy with family stuff with H for his grandma. The scan went beautifully yesterday. She is perfect, also very wiggly too, there are no abnormalities and everything looked great. MFM said he has every reason to believe she will be born at or near full term. H & I were in tears we were so grateful for this good news.

ETA: Thank you for the well wishes everyone it means so much!!!


----------



## AliJo

Danser - Yay!!! I'm so happy for you!! No reason to apologize for the delayed response! Just so happy your baby girl is doing great!


----------



## chitown28

Danser - yay so happy for you! Such amazing news!!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - that's amazing news! So happy for you.


----------



## vrogers

Danser- yay, amazing news!!! So glad everything went well and baby is healthy!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Great news danser!! Congratulations &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ally2015

wonderful news danser!! :)


----------



## AliJo

Morning ladies! How is everyone?

I'm feeling almost normal! I didn't sleep as much as I usually do since I took that long nap I had trouble falling asleep. I feel no more tired than normal at least. I did feel a little queasy when I moved a bit too fast, so I'm just going to take it easy on my stomach. 

DH looks miserable, though. Hopefully he starts to get over it today since he got it yesterday.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - glad you're feeling a little better.

Danser - yay for everything being great at the scan!

Momtastic - that really blows you couldn't find out the sex again. I'm afraid of the same thing happening. I NEED TO KNOW. 

Well I sent messages to the office and a midwife that I'm not taking the 3 hour test. I've tested my blood sugar the last few days with no abnormal results, so there's no point. Now to wait and see if anyone calls me to argue. 

DH and I DTD last night and it was good! :)


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Glad you had a great night! ;) Well you have every right to refuse! They may just want you to test for awhile.


----------



## danser55

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## chitown28

Baby and I are at war!!!!!!! Found out at the anatomy scan that she was breech, and ever since then she's been kicking me...internally. I don't know WHAT she's kicking, but it doesn't feel good :(. Is anyone else feeling really uncomfortable movement like that? It's like she's kicking down on my bladder or cervix or something!

Glad to hear you're feeling better Ali. Hope everyone else is doing well and has a great weekend!


----------



## AliJo

Chi - Baby likes to jump off my bladder a lot. Sometimes hurts a little if it's starting to fill. Other than that the kicks haven't hurt. I can see how I could get sensitive later on since I feel so much movement. At least baby has a lot of time to flip!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - glad you're on the mend. I still have no appetite and don't feel quite right after I eat! 

Chi - that sounds uncomfortable! My dd was head down but liked to grind her head into my cervix and punch me low down...but that was quite a bit later on in the pregnancy!


----------



## chitown28

Bladder sound uncomfortable too Ali!

Oh my gosh literati that must have hurt!!!

If baby doesn't cut it out soon she's grounded when she comes out!


----------



## AliJo

I'm not excited for "lightening crotch" is what i like to call it. I've actually had it some already, but it got bad at the end of my last pregnancy. Pretty much out of nowhere you feel a sharp pain in your cervix/cervix area. It almost dropped me a few times it hurt so bad! Nothing too horrible yet.. I know it's coming, though! 

I'm assuming baby is head down. That or they aren't worried about position yet. No one has said anything to me yet. 

Chi - I hope I'm wrong, but it'll probably get worse! :haha: My son kicked my ribs out of place. Took 3 months after delivery for them to stop hurting! He also was face up (should be face down) with his hand on his face coming out.. he was stubborn! I just tell everyone he came out superman style.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - ugh, lightning crotch is the worst!!! I didn't get that until after 30 weeks but it was brutal. I am surprised you're having it already! I didn't even know that were possible!

Chi - I hope your baby moves position a bit soon so the movements are more comfortable!


----------



## vrogers

Chitown- they told me my baby was breech as well, and she was kicking her little feet pretty hard into my bladder. It would get kind of uncomfortable if my bladder was full. Hope she changes positions for you soon!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - It's nowhere near as bad as I know it will be. It's definitely the same feeling though! It's not something you forget. 

Vrogers - I'm sorry your baby is breech as well.. we have some naughty little girls!


----------



## Angel5000

AliJo said:


> I'm not excited for "lightening crotch" is what i like to call it. I've actually had it some already, but it got bad at the end of my last pregnancy. Pretty much out of nowhere you feel a sharp pain in your cervix/cervix area. It almost dropped me a few times it hurt so bad! Nothing too horrible yet.. I know it's coming, though!

Is that what "lightening crotch" is?! I've had that feeling a couple times so far and had NO clue what that was! I think she's punching me. :haha:


----------



## shobbs

vrogers said:


> Chitown- they told me my baby was breech as well, and she was kicking her little feet pretty hard into my bladder. It would get kind of uncomfortable if my bladder was full. Hope she changes positions for you soon!

You have described my issue exactly this baby is breech and kicks are so low and can be quiet painful. Especially when I'm in the sitting position


----------



## newbie2013

Exciting news from everyone and interesting as well! 

Super exciting day for me tomorrow - 20 weeks scan AND my birthday! Yay!


----------



## Ally2015

Alijo- glad your starting to feel better.

chitown & vrogers- oh noooo, that sounds sore. They never mentioned position to me during scan, but my movements don;t hurt, and but i have started to feel more movements. Hope it gets better for you both. 

newbie2013- tomorrow sounds like a great day!! how exciting!!! what time is ur scan?

hope u all have a good weekend, my niece is over visiting for the weekend. she has never been to Scotland, so we are going to be showing her round Glasgow and Edinburgh. xx


----------



## newbie2013

Have fun playing tourist! I love doing that. Dh is just booking a trip to London for work... I'm searching online for things to buy and have delivered to his hotel! I'm thinking about which carrier to get. A friend is apparently bringing me a mobi wrap which will be great when he's really young, but I want something that dh will be comfortable using too. Any suggestions?


----------



## AliJo

Angel - It's no fun! I only rarely feel it right now, but with my son later in the pregnancy it was daily. Often if I was up for longer periods as well. Made work miserable! 

Newbie - You're sure to have a great birthday!! Doing anything else? 

Ally - Have fun taking your niece around!


----------



## AliJo

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Mine so far has been cleaning. Got so far behind while DS being sick, then me.. then of course DH hasn't been any helps since he's sick. I'm running out of juice, though! I need nesting spurts throughout pregnancy. Not just towards the end! 

I started going through DS's baby clothes. So many of them have stains and I don't remember putting them away like that! I think they must have been light/deep stains that must have come out more from sitting in storage. Going to try to get them clean. I definitely need more 0-3 month clothes. I'm hoping to get more cotton PJs because fleece just gets too hot and sadly all the cotton is being replaced with fleece already in stores. DS got hot really easily.. still does.


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - The Ergo is excellent for once they're past the first four months. It's great for daddies to use too! Most people I know have an Ergo and swear by them! I got one when my dd was probably 8+ months, and wished I had gotten one sooner!


----------



## AliJo

I want a carrier that goes from newborn up. Never got one for my son.. definitely want one for this one. It'll be nice at first when DS still needs a stroller. I want to get a double, but probably won't do it right away.


----------



## danser55

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've been feeling so much movement, it's been nice but weird too.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. I used a moby for up to 4mths old. Loved it.

Been having shocking braxtom hicks when I walk.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks! I'm getting a moby but by the time he reaches 3-4 months, I think he'll be too heavy and it will be very warm for both of us. Also, I think dh would prefer a regular carrier. I'm looking at the ergo now (since I have terrible insomnia again).


----------



## Angel5000

Today we went to the zoo with my sister and her kids. After 7 hours walking around the zoo though my back hurts, my feet hurt and I'm ready to drop into bed. And then DH convinced me to stop at FRY's because he really needed a new keyboard and the kind he likes is hard to find anywhere else. Since the zoo we went to was the Seattle zoo (over an hour away, rather than the closer zoo, because this one is better) and since Fry's is close to the zoo I agreed (because I don't want to drive up that way again :haha: ). 

Anyway, while we were there, DH found a foot massager and bought it for me. I'm sitting here now with my feet in a heated, vibrating, bubbling massager and it feels so good. <3 


Ali - Right now I've only felt it two or three times, I'm not looking forward to it becoming more frequent though. I can imagine myself dealing with this in the middle of teaching... :wacko:


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Hope you're getting some sleep! 

Midnight - I wonder if I'll feel them more this time around. I didn't feel them all that much with my first unless I got to moving too fast. 

Danser - I'm glad you're feeling a lot of movement! It always helps me relax! I say that now till it keeps me awake. It's actually odd for me this time because I only felt big movements with my first. I'm feeling the smallest of movements this time and I love it! 

I'm looking into the BabyBjorn and Ergo.


----------



## vrogers

Angel- so jealous of the foot massager! I may have to invest in one, it sounds absolutely amazing these days.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Can't really explain that one to them! Enjoy your foot massager! I could go for one of those back massagers right now. My back has been giving me all sorts of problems the last couple of days.


----------



## vrogers

I have a question, it's just tmi so if cm/discharge talk grosses anyone out I would stop now haha. Also, I'm currently on the way to Texas with my dh for his work trip and will be back Wednesday, plan on calling my doctor tomorrow for her opinion but just wanted yalls opinion until then! 

Last night I was constipated and probably pushed harder than I should have, then noticed a glob of yellowish creamy and thick cm in the toilet. I've had A LOT more cm the entire pregnancy but I've never noticed it in the toilet and was freaked it may be my mucus plug-which I don't even know what that looks like. There was no blood, and baby was moving this morning and hb sounds good on the Doppler but just wanted to check if any of you have experienced this or know if it could be mucus plug or just regular cm that got pushed out?


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - It sounds normal to me! There are times I get quite a bit of the same type of CM. You can lose parts of your plug since it regenerates, but I would only be concerned if it's blood tinged. I remember losing part of my mucus plug towards the end of my last pregnancy.. it was a huge glob and it wasn't even all of it. It was really stringy too not much like the CM I normally have right now. You probably just forced more CM out while going to the restroom. I have noticed straining makes more come out. You should just Google mucus plug! You'll get lots of lovely images!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you so much, Ali! That makes me feel a lot better. It seemed similar to lots of the cm I've been getting, just a lot more this time. Mucus plug pictures are definitely not lovely, I was googling them last night and slightly traumatized myself haha!


----------



## danser55

Ali- of course I haven't felt very much movement yet today and it worries me. She was keeping me up a bit last night due to movement, I was like wow...already.


----------



## Ally2015

newbie2013- it was your birthday? happy belated birthday. 

vrogers- not experienced this,but sounds normal,especually as baby moving and its heart beating away. 

i've been feeling more movement, i really love it, gives me relief, but always worry if i have gone al day without feeling anything. 

niece is still over, has been quite tiring, she goes back tomorrow, then we have a friend who has nowhere to live just now (lease ran out, looking for new flat). It's gonna be a bit chaotic and busy with 3 of us in a one bed flat. Hoping he will find somewhere soon. 

hope u are all having a good weekend x


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi everyone, I don't get around to posting much but I do read daily so I try to keep up! 

Our flight to New Zealand went well, it's just me and DD but we did it! The thought is always worse than the reality! Lovely to be here anyway.

Feeling regular movement but always makes me nervous when I don't feel it for a few hours which I know is silly but I can't help it!


----------



## AliJo

Danser - They have rest periods so I'm sure she's just resting! This LO tends to be really active twice a day somewhere mid-morning and at night. When I first wake up I usually don't feel him for awhile. At first it was generally at night when I felt him. 

Van - Glad the flight went well! They usually do surprise you! 

Ally - Having a constant guest can be tiring! I've dealt with it before. Although you're happy to help you still want your space back for just your family.


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - that sounds pretty normal, I think. My CM has been very heavy this time.

I am feeling lots more movement now too, and you can finally feel it on the outside sometimes! I am excited about that, as that didn't happen until 20 weeks last time!


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies, great news from my scan last night - baby is perfect. Bad news is that it was awful trying to get the right pictures. The doctor was pushing and prodding so much because he was lying in an awkward position. The doctor was shaking me around! We then went out for a quick meal and I felt terrible. My stomach was bloated and hard. I couldn't get comfortable, even when I went to bed. Couldn't sleep and at midnight, the vomiting started. It was awful and dh slept through it all. I was in pain and ended up lying on the couch most of the night. I only went to work for two hours for a super important meeting and I'm already back in bed. Baby is moving around, which is reassuring. Hoping that I feel better tomorrow...


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - So sorry you don't feel well! Hopefully you didn't get sick. Either way I hope it passes soon. So happy baby is healthy!!

I'm at work feeling like crap. I'm so tired and my head is starting to hurt. I could not sleep. Then DS woke up before I left so I totally broke his heart when I left. Always makes the start of my day horrible!


----------



## vrogers

So sorry newbie and Ali that you are both not feeling well! At my gender scan the baby was laying in a weird position and the tech had to shake me around and press on my stomach and I cramped the rest of the day/night, throwing up on top of that sounds awful. I hope you both feel better soon!


----------



## slammerkin

Eeek, I hope I don't get pushed and prodded that much for my anatomy scan, which is THIS THURSDAY, finally! I don't recall it being bad with DD. 

Movement is still so hard to pinpoint. I must have had a posterior placenta with DD because I felt her very clearly at 19 weeks, but I'm still like "hmmm...was that movement or not?" here with this one at almost 20. Boo! I want to feel regular movement!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - that sounds just terrible! Hope you feel better soon. I really hope I don't get poked around like that! It certainly didn't happen with my first. 

Ali- I am the same! Couldn't sleep last night and now soooo tired at work. Ugh! 

Slammer - yay for this Thurs already! Mine is next Tuesday. So excited. Hope yours goes really well. That's too bad movement is so faint this time for you.


----------



## chitown28

Happy Monday to everyone!

Glad for the good scan newbie! Hope you start feeling better. You too, Ali.

Hope everyone else is able to get some sleep soon!! Good luck to those with upcoming scans - can't wait to hear how they go!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad to hear good news RE scans &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## danser55

Newbie- I hope you feel better now.

Work has been busy, but when I am there I am getting awful congestion, itchy, scratchy, watery eyes. It's awful. I think it's dust or something. I get bad headaches and want to cry. Meanwhile I'm home relaxing now and I feel nausea and my back is killing me. Sorry for being so whiny.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I say we have the right to be whiny! I'm not one to complain, but I have been. I think between the hormones then just being overall more exhausted and uncomfortable it gets to us. 

Slammer - I can't remember, are you staying team yellow? Can't wait for updates from the scan!!

Lite - I always try to get more sleep the first day because I don't get much after that. Of course it never seems to go as planned! 

My hip is really bothering me from standing all day. My knee is even hurting. Really hope this doesn't become a norm! People keep hounding me for the sex. I haven't really told anyone yet because I want to do a reveal. It's fun to watch them guess!


----------



## Ally2015

Hello all!!

Just catching up, had busy weekend. 
newbie- congrats on your scan, glad it went well. The scan lady had to shake my tummy around too, as baby was facing downwards and she couldn't get a good look at him, then he was so wriggly it took ages to get any measurements. I hope you feel better, but main thing is baby is ok :)

danser55- sorry to hear your not feeling so great, you have every right to be whiny!!!

AliJo- hope you feel better soon. Sucks having to work when not feeling so good. hope u get a chance to rest later. 

slammerkin- good luck for scan and i feel the same about movement

I have a lil question- i was feeling him loads, quite strong too sometimes, everytime i ate i would feel him kick after. but yesterday he was very quiet and today so far not felt him. Had a few "was that him" type movements but not the strong movements i had last week. feeling bit crampy today, and yesterday was exhausted. 

do you think it's just him moved to a funny position and i cant feel him as much? i had my 20 week scan on thurs and all was perfect x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would call midwife and see what they say. I am sure all is ok but when it bothers me enough to ask someone I think thats the point I call my midwife. Xx

Pain here too. Walked miles yesterday and paid for it in my back. Ouch.

Also, boobs started leaking a bit! X


----------



## newbie2013

I'm feeling better today, but exhausted. I had to go in and out three times to get the right shots. In addition to the doctor shaking my stomach, I also kept having to shift position - back, left side, right side, etc. dh suggested that I hang upside down! 

Hope everyone's aches and pains ease!


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I would call midwife and see what they say. I am sure all is ok but when it bothers me enough to ask someone I think thats the point I call my midwife. Xx
> 
> Pain here too. Walked miles yesterday and paid for it in my back. Ouch.
> 
> Also, boobs started leaking a bit! X

just spoke to midwife on phone, she said baby still small, and might have moved position to one where you can't feel him and told me not to worry. I shouldn't expect regular movement until 24-26 weeks. 

hope your back feels better soon, and goodness, i've not had leaky boobs yet. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had them at 18weeks with first but not till 3rd tri with #2 and 3. Glad MW reassured you. Xx

Whooping cough jab today x


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I had them at 18weeks with first but not till 3rd tri with #2 and 3. Glad MW reassured you. Xx
> 
> Whooping cough jab today x

he just gave me a couple of nudges just now, naughty boy haha, makes me worry, phone midwife and then decides to kick me. 

i really need to get mine booked! thanks for reminder x


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - I am most definitely NOT team yellow. Lol. I need to know!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No worries. Not looking forward to it!


----------



## chitown28

I'm so glad you asked Ally, because that happened to me yesterday! Could hardly feel her all day. She's been acting up a bit more today so feel slightly better :)

Anyone starting to get leg/calf cramps at night? I probably didn't drink enough water yesterday and was on the verge of getting one this morning when I woke up. I'd heard this was a common thing in pregnancy!


----------



## Ally2015

chitown28 said:


> I'm so glad you asked Ally, because that happened to me yesterday! Could hardly feel her all day. She's been acting up a bit more today so feel slightly better :)
> 
> Anyone starting to get leg/calf cramps at night? I probably didn't drink enough water yesterday and was on the verge of getting one this morning when I woke up. I'd heard this was a common thing in pregnancy!

Chitown- our pregnancies feel so similar! I felt him move today but not as much or as strongly as normal, but i'll just go with midwifes advice that he has probably moved and kicking elsewhere.

In relation to the similarity- i get leg cramp at night!!! I had it last night. my legs also feel restless, if i sit on the sofa for too long, i just have such an urge to move my legs and get up. It's weird.Ill up the water intake, and move around more x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I wake with bad leg cramp too xx


----------



## newbie2013

My legs are definitely restless but not crampy yet. More joys to look forward to...

Happy to report that baby has had a super active day and dh even had a few decent kicks to feel. Such a relief after feeling so sick!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - glad you got reassurance on the movement. 

Ali - when do you plan on doing the reveal? What are you doing for it? You mean girl watching everyone squirm and not telling them! ;) 

Danser - do your symptoms go away when you're not at work? Sounds like you could definitely be allergic to something! 

Chi- sorry about your leg cramps! Those are horrid. I remember them from my last pregnancy. I got them a few times in the first trimester, but quickly started taking calcium pills and I haven't had them since. I also stopped taking the extra calcium so we will see if they come back. I hope not, as they are brutal!

AFM - as my scan gets closer (a week away!), the time is going more slowly and I can't stop thinking about it and wanting it to hurry up! Also, before I was mostly excited but I'm definitely having some apprehension now. Really hoping all is well!


----------



## vrogers

Literati, I'm sure all is good! I was sick to my stomach the day of mine and ended up getting to the appt like 20 mins early because I couldn't sit still at home! Can't wait to hear about your scan :)


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I have NO idea! I can't seem to get anything done. DS's birthday is coming up too and I don't have anything done for that. Most people think it's a girl. Think my reaction to them guessing gives it away. They're going to be so disappointed! I'm sure all will go great at your scan!

Slammer - I'm excited to know what you're having! Feeling it's a girl or boy??

I won't bother getting my whooping cough till 3rd tri. I'm not to worried about getting it scheduled. I can basically walk in and get it. I read somewhere that they suggest waiting till later. 

This morning when I went into work I swore my legs were just going to give out on me. After a few hours it got better but got worse the last couple of hours of work. Standing still my legs would start to quiver. My joints aren't handling standing for long periods. 

I also think I'm starting to feel some Braxton Hicks. Just a couple of times so far and nothing super strong, but I definitely think that's what it is. 

Ready to relax the next few days.


----------



## slammerkin

I don't know how women who have to stand or be physical at work handle it. AliJo, you're a nurse, right? One of my sisters is a nurse and she's worked up until the bitter end with her five kids and I just can't imagine. I sit on on my butt all day!

I don't have much of a feeling either way on sex with this one! It's gonna be interesting to find out.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Yes I am! It wouldn't be so bad if I was a nurse somewhere where I don't have to stand for hours passing medications. I'm at a long term care facility. Definitely not where I want to be, but I don't know how easy it will be to find a different job before baby comes. I think I'm stuck there till after.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had WC jab at 32 weeks before but they said its changed and any time from 20weeks now. I just want it out the way as have my anti D too. Dont think il get flu jab? I declined that one before?

Seeing my MW later 

Need to get kids sorted for back to school.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo my sister works in an ER, so very stressful and physical at times - plus she does overnights. Eesh. I also want a new job, but I haven't heard back from the interview I had several weeks ago and I think I'll put off any more applications until after baby comes.

I don't even recall if I got the pertussis vaccine last time. I think I didn't (the midwives were kind of anti-vaccine, which I'm not). I probably will this time.


----------



## newbie2013

I had a flu shot at about 12 weeks (was In the southern hemisphere, so that was winter time). I figured I would prefer some kind of coverage as we move into winter here since I work at a school. Having had the flu (full flu, not just a bad cold), I can't imagine how I'd cope with pregnancy and the Flu. Totally personal choice, though! 

I've got anti-d and wc coming up!


----------



## Anababe

Hello ladies..

Oh my it feels like I've been away for weeks, only been a couple but have 15 pages to catch up on! It's a bit of a nightmare on my phone so Ill try have a read back best I can.

Hope everyone is doing ok. I've been so busy with moving house and had no Internet since we moved so been a bit difficult get online so much. Been here just over a week now and finally starting to feel like we are settling, took my youngest a few nights to settle in new bedroom so had a few bad nights, all seems to be going ok now.

I missed my 20 week scan it was right In the middle of the move and I couldn't get back to our old place to have it, the transfer to new midwives is taking a bit longer than planned so no idea when I'll be getting my scan. 

21 weeks today and Evie has been very quiet the last week or so, I assume it's just with me being so busy with moving. She is moving daily just hasn't been as active as she was. I was very sick yesterday all day couldn't keep anything down, not sure where that came from but the heartburn really doesn't help! Feel alright today been out for a lovely meal this afternoon with the kids and just ready to relax for the night now.

Will try catch up on what I've missed now!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Definitely not what I would want to do! I've never felt inclined to work in the ER. Not too sure where I would like to be eventually. I did full time overnights when I was breastfeeding and it was the worst idea ever.

Ana - Great to hear from you! Glad you're settling in and I'm sorry you weren't feeling good.

Newbie - The bug I had was bad enough. I definitely wouldn't want worse.


----------



## vrogers

Ana- glad you're getting settled in! Not sure if you mentioned her name before (I do have an awful memory) but Evie is a beautiful name!


----------



## pompeyvix

Got my scan on Friday, can't wait! Going to find out gender this time (we didn't with our Daughter). I am sure this one's a boy though!

Slammerkin - good luck tomorrow!!

Ana - glad the move went well!

midnight - how are your kids feeling about a new school?

Working ladies - how long you all planning to take off work when baby comes??


----------



## Anababe

Vrogers - Aw thanks, I think so too! Her name will actually be Evelyn (named after my grandma) on her birth certificate but we have decided on Evie as a day to day name for her 

Pompeyvix - Good luck for your scan on Friday!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm planning on taking as much paid time off as I can! Sounds wonderful but in reality will only be 3 month max. I know the US is different, but I'm used to friends taking much longer maternity leave in Australia, so three months to me is nothing. I'm so incredibly fortune that I will be able to take him with me to work as I'll have on site daycare. He'll be right down the hall from me, which will be great. My mum also booked her flights to come. She's arriving about two weeks before my due date and staying until the end of March. She's retired so has amazing flexibility with her time. It will be a strain on dh to be with her for so long, but he recognises that she will be a huge help with the baby so he'll get over it!


----------



## vrogers

Pompey- can't wait to hear about your scan and if you're right about the boy! :)

Ana- it's such an elegant name! We have the same type of name shortening deal, with the name Lillian but will probably use Lily as well. 

I can't comment on the maternity leave situation because I'm a full time student but maternity leave in the US is a shame, not sure what it's like in other countries.


----------



## AliJo

FMLA allows parents to take 12 weeks (each and unpaid) in the US. There's a few qualifications of course. That's on top of what your job has to give you. It is ridiculous here in the US. I was fortunate to spend a lot of my time at home with DS, but I feel it will be different for this one. Although, I went back to classes when he was a week and half old. At least I won't be doing that with this one. 

I will take as much as I can, but if I go back to PRN I can at least pick and choose the days I work. Have to make sure bills are paid and we can eat. Outside of that I'm happy with living on little while baby is still so little.


----------



## chitown28

I think I get 12 weeks of FMLA and then I can tack on PTO on top of that. So overall hoping to take off at least 5 months and maybe even 6! 

Sorry I will be MIA somewhat for the next few weeks - will still check in every once in a while. Hubby and I are heading to Vegas for labor day weekend, hooray! And then I have a huge work deadline 9/15 that's causing major headaches!


----------



## AliJo

Chit - Enjoy your trip!! We won't forget you, promise! Will be looking forward to the details! The work deadline sounds like a bummer, though!

A pregnancy symptom or at least an effect appeared that I actually loved having! I'm acne free!! The only time I haven't had acne since I was a teen was during my first pregnancy till I stopped breastfeeding. It finally went away again! I feel I won't stop having acne till menopause.


----------



## slammerkin

I will get 12 weeks from FMLA and probably another 2 from "vacation" time if I don't take time off around Christmas. I already work from home two days a week, so I'm betting they will be flexible with some more telework when I do return. 

DH's family is in Ireland and the amount of paid time off they get by comparison is unreal. So jealous.


----------



## danser55

Ana glad the move went well.

Literati- it lingers after I leave, OB think it could be dust and allergies.

I had an OB appointment they didn't do a u/s but we just saw her last week. They did the doppler and checked her heartbeat. I could listen to it all day. I feel better that though now that I feel her moving so much I know she is doing ok. I go back in 2 weeks so now between the MFM and OB I am back to being seen every other week. I think at this point I am being seen so much to calm my anxiety more than to check on the baby, lol. For leave my company gives me 16 weeks fully paid leave, so I am taking that. I really wish leave in the US was longer, still I feel blessed to get 16 weeks.


----------



## Literati_Love

I am confused by people getting the WC vaccine for multiple pregnancies? I got my pertussis vaccine before I got pregnant the first time, and I was pretty sure it lasted 10 years and I don't have to get it again until then? 

I like in Canada so will be taking the entire year off. I can't imagine only getting 12 weeks. I feel for you all!


----------



## Angel5000

I woke up today at 1:45am, and couldn't go back to sleep. This is happening more often lately, I think it's related to the pregnancy but also probably combined with everything else going on in my head with school about to start up again and students coming back on Tuesday. I didn't manage to get back to sleep until after 3:30 and then only slept until 4:30. We had teacher development today, so it was a very long day. We have one more day of training tomorrow and then I have Friday and Monday to get my classroom ready and curriculum ready and then students on Tuesday. :wacko: 


I'm not sure I'm ready this year. I think I'm ready just not mentally ready. Today and yesterday I was feeling baby a lot more. It felt a lot like popcorn popping in my stomach! :haha: 


As for the Maternity Leave chat - I'll get the 12 weeks of FMLA but that's about it. I have 14 days of sick leave, but because we aren't paid for the 12 weeks I'll use the 14 days of sick leave to pay for the first two weeks of leave and then my short term disability will kick in (thank God I signed up for that a couple years ago and kept it active!) and I'll get some pay for the remainder of the 12 weeks. Either way, the maternity leave in the US is a shame and it's awful that we aren't paid for leave. I'm very lucky I kept my short term disability active otherwise we couldn't afford the leave. :( I have friends who lived in other countries and they have much better leave options


newbie - So glad to hear that the baby is good, but I'm so sorry you feel so badly! :hugs: Hope you're feeling better now. 

Chitown - so funny you mention leg cramps because last night I was having the worst leg cramps last night! Ugh it sucks! 

Literati - I believe that the reason they revaccinate for each pregnancy with WC is that it basically vaccinates baby through you, because you create new antibodies with the vaccination and then it passes on again to baby.


----------



## newbie2013

Wait, the 12 weeks you're given in the US isn't paid? Wtf? So the only way you can actually take the time off is if you can financially afford to go without pay for that time? That's ridiculous! Wow... Yet again, the USA surprises me with stupid "benefits". Sorry, US ladies, that really saddened me this morning :-(

Canadians... enjoy your maternity leave! 

I just wish dh would stop referring to that time as a "vacation" - I think I'll work harder during my maternity leave than I have ever done before! 

Open house day for me at school... I'm off to put on a happy face and listen to parents try to justify why their child should be changed to another class... I have a polite "sorry, that's against school policy" speech all prepared. Because we're an international school, we get lots of new teachers every year and our parents are terrified of their child being with someone they don't know. This year will be worse than others because we have more men in elementary classes... I love it, but our parents will be worried. Good thing I love my job! Otherwise days like today would run me out of administration and back to the classroom!


----------



## Vankiwi

The leave in the US is ridiculous! Such a shame they're not more family friendly.

I'm in Canada too so last time I did get the full year. This time I won't get anything as I'm a SAHM but I'm hoping DH will take a month or two of the parental leave.


----------



## Ally2015

Anababe- nice to hear from you, and glad move is going well. When will you have your scan instead then?

Angel5000- i've not slept so well last few nights either :( hopeing you get a restful sleep soon

chitown28- have a fab trip. I'm off to Italy in 2 weeks and just can't wait to get away 

vrogers & pompey: im a PhD student, so i get paid to do research. i have funding for 3 years and 1 year unfunded to write up my thesis. Sadly, my funding just finished so i am in my unfunded year, which is tough when u are expecting a newborn and want to buy things!! I can add up to an extra year onto my deadline though, but i am going to just aim to take 6 months off, then go back and finish up, graduate then find a part time job. 

however i am going to italy for a conference, for uni and hubby is tagging along. Our last trip together really before baby is here. we are going in 11 days! cant wait x

sorry if i missed others, good luck for upcoming scans and appts, move ins and school starts etc!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The maternity in US is terrible :( sorry ladies. I am a SAHM but my OH is hoping to take 6mths off!? It will help as my big 3 still need to see their dad which is a 6hr trip that I wont be up for!

Vix- they are ok about it but nervous. More uncertainty than anything if makes sense? As a place for them didnt come up till August so have not been able to let them see inside yet. They have inductions next week.
Good luck for scan


Ana-Evie is a lovely name

Hope you are all ok.

My arm is so sore after WC vacine!


----------



## slammerkin

Yes, "maternity leave" in the US is such a disgrace. So is health insurance. I also get short term disability, but it's only for 6 weeks, concurrent with the unpaid leave, and a fraction of my salary. Thank goodness we were OK enough financially to go without my full salary during that time. I'm also comforted in the knowledge that DH will be home with baby when I go back. He works nights/weekends so he's able to be home during the day. With DD she stayed home with him until almost a year and then started daycare three days a week. We'll do the same with this one. If I had to drop off my 3-month-old at daycare I would lose my damn mind, but it's the reality for many many parents. There's a daycare around the corner from me and I see parents dropping off at 6am. So hard.


----------



## AliJo

I'm hoping I can figure something out similar to what we are doing now so we don't need daycare. Although I don't see DH much I know my child is being loved and cared for properly.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Your ultrasound is today, right? If so what time?


----------



## slammerkin

Ultrasound is done! It's a BOY! DH pumped his fists, and I said "damnit!" Lol. I don't really mind a boy, but it means I'm losing the battle on the baby's name. And a sister for DD would have been nice. But oh well. I have to go back in two weeks for another scan because they couldn't get a couple pics they needed due to the way baby was facing.


----------



## froggyfrog

Angel, I have had barely any sleep either. I'm either awake until 3 or 4, or wake up at 3 or 4 and can't fall back asleep. It's miserable because I'm so tired. But don't really want to take naps during the day because I don't want to get on some crazy schedule. 

I'm not working now and will be a sahm which I'm so thankful for. I'm in the us and couldn't imagine having to leave my baby with someone, I feel really bad for the people who don't have any other option. The us is not a family friendly place to live as far as benefits. We paid SO much money just to get pregnant because we have no infertility coverage, and we will pay so much money to have the baby. And I just found out today that apparently my insurance isn't within adorable care act guidelines so I don't even get a free breast pump. I'm pretty bummed. But I guess it's the way it goes! Seems like we are in that income bracket that never gets a break!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on a boy slammer!!!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Congrats on the boy!! Boy names are so much harder! We have a list but I think DH has his mind set.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats on a boy. We have names, I LOVe the girls name but think baby is a boy x


----------



## Ally2015

Slammer - massiv congrats!!! :) another one on team blue!! 
and its good in a way you get another scan, another look at baby boy! yah!


----------



## newbie2013

Ally2015, I'm also a PhD student, but my program allows me to take maternity leave that doesn't impact my allotted time... try to check the maternity leave for your program... mind you, that's through an Australian uni!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - aww, congrats on the boy! Sorry this means you are losing at the name! Haha. We actually are more sure about our boy name than our girl name at this point, because we already used our favourite girl name up on dd! But I will be happy with either gender. As you said, it would be really nice for dd to have a sister. 

Sorry about the terrible maternity leaves some of your get! 

Froggy - so wonderful that you're able not to work. That really sucks you have so many medical expenses, though. That would be so tough to pay on your own!


----------



## pompeyvix

Congrats on the boy slammer!! Are you able to share the name?

Sorry for those who are not sleeping - that's awful! I have nights I don't sleep well which is always on a work night which is so frustrating!

midnight - I can't believe your OH is able to take 6 months off, that's amazing! What does he do?

We have both a boy a girl name now I think (Emilia for a girl and Jamie for a boy), but we'll find out tomorrow which one it is!

I can't believe how poor the maternity leave is in the US? For a first world , rich country, I think it's diabolical :( And it's not even paid??!?!

I plan on taking the full year, but I have holiday to take both before and after my mat leave starts, so in reality it'll be around 14 months. That's not all paid though. About 7 months of that is full pay, some statutory and some unpaid. But we are saving and saving hard now so we can afford for me to take the full year.


----------



## Vankiwi

I had the pregnancy insomnia with DD, it was so rough! Sorry ladies!


----------



## shobbs

Evening all

Haven't been on here for a few days it's been manic with work and the OH working away. My boys are currently on summer break from school so my parents have been helping out loads. I now have 4 days off to spend with them before they head back to school. 

AFM I've not been too good lately I've been terribly hormonal with this pregnancy and currently like the crazy lady that cries at everything and seems to take everything personally. I don't think it helps that my anxiety is on the rise the closer I get to 28 weeks as that is the gestation I gave birth last time and also lost my son. 

With regards to movement this baby goes a few days with constant movement and then will be very quiet for a day or so. It's started a little pattern going on but still worries Mr when I don't feel baby.

I'm thinking of going to the doctors with my hormones and anxiety at the minute.

Lovely to hear all the recent updates/scans. I can't believe how fast the recent weeks have gone just over 17 weeks until due date and just 12 days until V day :) 

Here is my most recent bump pic taken a couple of days ago

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-08/20160831_082707.jpg


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - that is really nice you'll get close to 14 months. I will be taking about two weeks of unpaid holidays before mine as well, so it'll technically be a year and two weeks. None of my time off is fully paid though. 4 weeks will be unpaid and the rest is 55% of my income. 

Shobbs - such a beautiful bump! Very sorry you're suffering from anxiety. That makes sense you'd be feeling more worried the closer you get to 28 weeks. It is a good idea to talk to your doctor about how you have been feeling. You shouldn't have to suffer alone.

I haven't been feeling great this pregnancy either and am starting to get really emotional about stuff as well. Thankfully, I haven't been feeling too much anxiety, as I do suffer from that as well.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- congrats on the boy!! My dh wanted a boy so bad but I think he's slowly getting used to a girl. 

Shobbs- cute bump!! I agree that you shouldn't have to suffer alone and it is completely understandable and normal that you have anxiety because of what happened. I have days where baby seems more active than others, although when I use the Doppler (no movement scares me too) she's moving like crazy, I'm just not feeling all of it. 

OT but this 8 second target ad is making me want to throw my phone. Love target, hate the ad. 

Also I know this is still a few months away, but how does everyone do visitors after delivery? My dh and I are super private, and I really want it to be just us in the room and to tell everyone AFTER we are able to spend a couple hours bonding with the baby alone. I know everyone does this differently and it's a personal decision but I'm struggling with how to not upset everyone. My mother (who I do NOT have a good relationship with) got pissed at me when I told her nobody else but my dh is allowed in the delivery room. And a week or two ago my MIL and I were talking about how my mom had gotten mad and she was laughing about it and saying she didn't want to be in the delivery room but did want to at least be in the waiting room. I get that our families will be anxious to see her but I can't stand the thought that she would be taken from my arms and passed around to countless other people. I'm just not sure how to let everyone know and I'm sure some will be upset no matter what. I guess I still have some time to figure it out, just wanted to hear from other mamas who have been there or what everyone else is doing!


----------



## Angel5000

Today we got news that a student of ours who graduated last year was in a fatal car wreck today. He was my TA last year. I'm never going to get used to losing children. Our first day of school with students is Tuesday, and it is going to be so very hard for our kids. In my 10 years of teaching, I've had four or five instances where students in my school passed away. I've always worked with small schools so even if these weren't students in my class we always know who these kids are. I'm so very sad today. 




newbie2013 said:


> Wait, the 12 weeks you're given in the US isn't paid? Wtf? So the only way you can actually take the time off is if you can financially afford to go without pay for that time? That's ridiculous! Wow... Yet again, the USA surprises me with stupid "benefits". Sorry, US ladies, that really saddened me this morning :-(
> 
> Canadians... enjoy your maternity leave!

Nope, the 12 weeks isn't paid at all. AND not all jobs have to give the 12 weeks. The 12 weeks is federally required under Federal Medical Leave Act (FMLA) but only certain jobs fall under the requirement to give FMLA (They have to have at least 40 employees, plus a couple other requirements). So smaller jobs don't have to do that at all. Almost no jobs in the US give paid maternity leave. As a teacher most of us usually bank our sick days for years to save up to take maternity leave. I had done that but unfortunately I changed states two years ago and all my sick days built up in Texas DO NOT transfer to Washington and so now I have no sick leave except what I'm given this year (I had 12 days later year but I used most of them due to family emergencies and all the medical testing I had done). 


Newbie - good luck with the open house stuff! I've heard a ton of those stories about parents constantly wanting to change their kids out into someone else's class. It's ridiculous how pushy some parents can be before they even give their kid's teacher a chance. Good luck with that! I could not do Admin side. I'll stick with my classroom. :)


Slammer - CONGRATS ON THE BOY! I'll have to go back to work at 3 months mark but I'm lucky my mom's agreed to come up for the remaining 3 months of the school year and help with childcare until I'm out for summer but I will have to find childcare when we go back the following September, and that sucks. :( Daycare costs are outrageous.


----------



## froggyfrog

Angel, I'm from Texas too! We move for dh's job and are currently in Georgia, but hoping to be back on Texas soon!


----------



## AliJo

Shobbs - Beautiful bump!! I would at least talk to someone. They might have some good suggestions to help you deal with the anxiety. 

Angel - I'm so sorry for the loss of a student. I grew up in a small school system and it definitely impacted everyone when someone passed away. Our whole school was one building (K-12) so you start to know everyone. We had a girl murdered from our school who was in my younger brother's grade at a mall. It was so hard watching her family go through all that pain. 

Yeah maternity leave in the US is a total joke. I know some people are trying to push for a change. Some women just do what they have to, but I don't want to do that. I want to do what feels right. I get so anxious when I don't feel my child is where they should be. Work was so agonizing when I had my son in daycare for the month or so I did it. Which turned out not that great of a person to have him with which makes it even harder for me to trust others. 

I do expect there to be a change. I don't expect it to happen till after I'm done having children, though.

I just wish I had more reliable family members around. So many have their parents and I really don't. My DH's parents aren't capable, nor would I feel my child is safe with them. I would never leave my son with my mother. My dad and stepmom are too busy and I don't like my son out there without a constant eye on him anyways because there are hazards plus too many dogs. I just don't want something stupid happening that could have easily been prevented, but they both just "kind of" watch children out there. 

In other news.. I've been having burning/tingling nipples sometimes. Which is what always happened during my let down. I've been having leakage for awhile, too.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - I'm sorry about the loss of your student. So sad.

Vrogers - I am quite a private person, but my mom was present for my dd's birth. She was a labour and delivery nurse for many years, though, so she'd really seen it all and it made me feel more comfortable knowing someone who knew what s/he was talking about was there. She didn't take the baby away from me or anything after, but she was able to hold her while I was showering and such after. It was nice having her there for support, but this time around I don't think we will have her. She is the only one I trust to have an overnight with my dd (who cannot go through the night without co sleeping), so I think she will just be caring for dd while I am in labour. I think it will be nice to be just us this time. As for other family, we messaged some family an hour or so after dd was born, and they came to visit much later that evening for a short visit. MIL, my dad, etc, all did not meet DD until she was a good 16 hours old! No one was offended that they weren't in the waiting room or whatever. the thought of anyone else in the delivery room even right after the baby is born makes me sick! It's such a private time. I've never felt more humiliated and exposed than when I gave birth last time! It was the worst experience of my life, but thank goodness DD was worth it! Haha.


----------



## Angel5000

Don't be deceived Froggy, I'm originally from Oregon. I lived in Texas for 11 years and then moved to Washington to be closer to my sister and the rest of our family. :haha: 

AliJo - I think our community will have a very hard few weeks. :( 
As for childcare, I'm torn but I know that if I want us to be able to continue to live comfortably then I have to keep working. And I love my job too much. We could maybe get by with just DH's salary but it would be really tight and I want my kids to have the options I never did as a kid. One of my coworker's has a wife who runs a daycare in her home but I found out it's only Preschool, so ages 2.5+ :( However he said he'd ask his wife for a list of local people who will do infants and that are "good", so that helps me a lot. I love the idea of my mom watching our kid but only because my mom left my dad a year ago. If they were still together I wouldn't do it. I wouldn't feel safe with my children anywhere near my dad,and he wouldn't have let her come up and stay for a whole week at a time (she lives 3 hours away). :(


----------



## vrogers

Angel- oh no I'm so sorry to hear that. My dad is a high school teacher (well, he's an ROTC instructer) and it's always sad when a student dies in an accident and especially when a suicide happens. 

Literati- oh I bet it was nice having a family member who knew what was going on and was able to make you feel comfortable! My dh actually said he would feel more comfortable with his mom in the waiting room because she's a NP and knows all about labor and birth and if there was a problem he could ask his mom for clarity, so maybe I'll end up letting close family be in the waiting room but allow us time to bond with baby. And I can't imagine how exposed and humiliated I'll feel haha! I know people say when you're giving birth you don't care but I imagine that'll come afterwards. She'll definitely be worth it! :)


----------



## AliJo

I only allowed DH in the room during delivery. My close aunt and stepmom tried to linger outside the door, but the doctor shooed them off. I didn't mind having close family visiting during labor, although I wasn't much entertainment when I was laboring till I broke down and got the epidural. Took me 8 hours and that darn Pitocin really sucks! 

My mother lives hours away and I wouldn't even tell her if I was in labor. I wouldn't even want her around anywhere near the birth. She gets on my nerves bad enough, I won't apologize for the words I say when I'm in a hormonal swing! 

Visitors can be 1) a good distraction, or 2) a big annoyance. Or both..


----------



## vrogers

Ali, I'm the same with my mother! I do love her but we have a strained relationship and I'm just not comfortable with anyone other than dh in the room. I'm thinking I may have to get over it and let close family in after a little bit but maybe for a short time? At least I dont have to figure it out right now!


----------



## Vankiwi

I think you have to do what you want. For me it's easy as we have no family in the country we live in!

However, if that wasn't the case, no way would I want others besides DH in the delivery room or the waiting room!


----------



## Ally2015

newbie2013- i have checked with my PhD programme, i won';t get any pay. Sucks! but i can take time off. Bit stressful as my hubby doesn't have much work just now, and we are tight for cash. might end up moving back in at my parents for a year or so, while we save and hubby finds more work. My parents are cool though and have a big house, so plenty of room for us. 



shobbs- beautiful bump! i've been feeling quite hormonal too, feel like i get moodswings. one min im crying in kitchen for no reason, then later i feel fine. understandable that you might be feeling more hormonal as you reach closer to 28 weeks. sending you hugs...

vrogers- this is my first, it will just be me and DH in delivery room, and i would prefer everyone to wait at home rather than come to the hospital, but i dont really mind. My MIL is very excited so i think she will be at the hospital waiting... most important thing to me is that it is just me and dh in delivery room. I just want that time to be between us. 

Angel - sorry for loss of the student, how very sad :(

im sipping fennel tea, have horrid heartburn. I feel quite lazy and fat, when i go for a walk, i start getting pains in my belly and a stitch. I really miss my running. however the boy has been quite active the last couple of days, and i love it. 19 weeks to go :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

At my first I had my mum, my sister and babys dad in the room

2nd mum, sister, babys dad and MIL(!) In room

3rd just me and babys dad (I wanted my mum!)

This time home birth x


----------



## newbie2013

I definitely want dh in the room (although I'll be praying he doesn't pass out!) and my mum will probably be there. Given the culture I live in, in the in the likely that every man and his dog will be intended the waiting room - SILs, MIL, along with anyone else from dh's family. I wish they won't but they probably will... Thank goodness the hospital room will have an outer seating area outside the bedroom so i can kick them all out there when I need privacy...


----------



## slammerkin

With my first it was just DH and my mom in the room, and I was happy with that. This time it might just be me and DH, and my mom can stay with DD. She wasn't that much help with the birth, but she was great afterward. I think you should just not tell people when you're in labor or going to the hospital. They don't need to know until baby is born and you can decide when you're recovered enough for visitors. Thankfully my family is spread out and not nosy or obnoxious. And DH's family is in another country.


----------



## vrogers

I know everyone's different, I just can't imagine anyone else (other than dh) in the delivery room with me. I feel uncomfortable when my own family tries to touch my stomach so I could only imagine everything being on display haha. I really think I'm leaning towards not telling anyone until after and just letting them get over it, as I would be the one having to actually give birth. They'll see her, just not until after we've had a little time to bond with her ourselves!


----------



## pompeyvix

A very quick update from me as I have a busy evening planned getting ready for my daughters birthday party tomorrow, but had scan and we're joining team blue!! I knew it all along, strong gut feeling and a different pregnancy than with my first. 

Hope all you ladies are good!


----------



## vrogers

Congrats on the boy Pompey!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats pompey!!! 

My dh and my mom will be in the room. We live out of state so none of my other family will even see the baby until we fly home a few months later. My mom is a labor and delivery nurse so I want her there to kind of be my advocate so that dh and I can just be and I won't have to worry about anything else. I have already talked to her about wanting it to be our special time and she agreed so she is just going to leave us to our moments. I also want her to take pictures of labor and me and dh. And then after the baby is born she is going to leave and come back to my house and wait for us to come home.


----------



## AliJo

Congratulations Pompey!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - everyone told me at the time you just won't care, but I actually really did care! And cared after too! If you are a private enough person you just do. But I still survived! It was definitely nice having someone who knew what she was doing! 

Froggy - great idea! Another L&d nurse mom! It's so good to have an advocate in there, as you said.


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- your mom sounds amazing! I'm sure it will be comforting having her there for you guys! 

Literati- I have a strong feeling I'll care haha but like you I'll get through it and try to remember they have seen and done it a thousand times


----------



## Sunshine Star

I just want to share the birth with my DH. I personally couldn't imagine any other members of my family there however, I'm really excited for the first visiting time and get to share a special moment with my family at that point. The birth is just something I want to remember with my husband. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My mum was amazing at the births x


----------



## AliJo

I don't care about the nurses and doctors seeing, although if it was anyone other than DH I would. I also know a lot of nurses around here from going through school and I DO NOT want one I know personally to be there when I deliver my child. I'm a private person and it would bother me especially if there were one I went through school with. I don't want to have my next one where I'm currently going for care, so I really should decide where I'm going.


----------



## pompeyvix

It'll just be me and my husband at the birth. There is no one else I would want in there with us. The hospitals around here are strict with visiting times, so visitors will have to wait! Suits me :thumbup:

It's great some of you have such great relationships with your mum's that you'd feeling comfortable having her there with you. In all honesty, I couldn't think of anything worse but then my relationship with my mum isn't the best sadly.


----------



## pompeyvix

Midnight_Fairy said:


> My mum was amazing at the births x

Have you told your mum yet that you're pregnant? :)


----------



## danser55

Slammer congrats on the boy!

Vrogers- I am private as well, and it will only be DH & I in the delivery room. I haven't discussed it yet but I am hoping H will be ok with not telling any visitors to come by ( mostly grandparents) until we have had a few hours to bond.


----------



## danser55

I've been miserable since last night and got freaked out today, but luckily a quick call to my OB calmed everything down for me. Two words anal fissure. I don't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## AliJo

Danser that sounds horrible!! Hopefully it heals soon. I couldn't imagine.


----------



## vrogers

Danser- exactly how I feel!! And oh goodness so sorry, that sounds unpleasant! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

pompeyvix said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> My mum was amazing at the births x
> 
> Have you told your mum yet that you're pregnant? :)Click to expand...

Yes finally! Lol! She is ill at moment though :( and we were not getting on at all....but hopefully she can be better soon. (Mental health...I know you know how frustrating it can be).

I had my mum at births as I was so young. My sister was unintentionally there as fast labour, then I wanted her at 2nd as she was so helpful. My MIL was there by accident as fast labour but it was ok. I didnt care at the time!

We are considering saying no visitors for 3 days...its my OH first...he has 5 brothers all close in age so dont wanna restrict too long?


----------



## Ally2015

pompeyvix- congrats on the boy!!! lovely news.

danser- oh my goodness, sounds awful. hope you feel better really soon!!

Anyone else feeling superemotional? the smallest thing sets me off. not sleeping too well either, and feel like it's all getting a bit much at times.


----------



## Anababe

Congrats on boy pompey :-D

With my first I had my mum and dad with me through labour and delivery, my second my dad and my best friend at the time.. by my third I'd got a more clear idea of what I wanted was a bit older and as much as i love my parents I wanted my third to be natural and a little more private so i had a home water birth, mum and dad were there but in the next room and I just had my doula in the room with me.. I actually left it too late to call midwife and ended up delivering myself with just my doula present, it was lovely (although scary and wouldnt wait so long again!), my 4th again was at home..

This time it will be just my partner and doula with me. My parents wont be in the house at all. This is my last and I want it to be very private and to share it with my OH.

I generally don't like visitors other than my parents for the first day after giving birth, then close family can come but friends I prefer to wait a week or so. This is my partners first baby so I'm more aware of not letting him feel pushed out so we will have visitors when he's ready and has had some time with Evie just ourselves.

I'm a bit overprotective after giving birth anyway and won't usually allow anyone to hold baby unless sitting down on the sofa with me next to them. Even my mum who obviously knows what she's doing, but they all understand my anxieties with this and generally don't overdo it with handling of baby in the first days.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes. So emotional. Went to chessington yesterday, left at 7am and got in door at 9.45pm SO tired x


----------



## Anababe

Danser hope your feeling better soon!

Ally - I'm the same, I don't sleep great anyway but I'm quite emotional at the smallest of things, I have had a few tears last day or two when I think about how soon it's actually going to come around, a mix of being excited and nervous all in one. Everyone is talking about how close Christmas is and getting excited for that and all I can think about is how I'll be in my last 3-4 weeks of pregnancy then.. I'd be lying if I said I'm not a bit scared at how fast it's all going.


----------



## Ally2015

anababe and midnight fairy- glad i am not alone. I normally sleep through the night and sleep so well, so not sleeping well is tough for me... but maybe i better get used to it. I hope he is a good baby that sleeps a lot! 
i can just tear up at anything, right now house is messy and making me emotional. We still have to buy baby things, but part of me is reluctant, i dont know why. Maybe it makes it all feel really real, and that it is all going to be so soon.. 


out of interest- im thinking of just a moses basket on a stand for baby at first, but what are you guys doing? moses, crib, co sleep? i feel like i know nothing about baby stuff.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We have a moses basket but my 3rd ended up co sleeping so we have hired the NCT next to the bed crib instead x


----------



## Anababe

I have a moses basket for downstairs for daytime sleeps but I co sleep at night, I can't even cope with a sleeper next to the bed baby is in bed next to me from day 1. It's so much easier when breast feeding and the only way I can get any sleep otherwise I'm constantly waking and checking if everything is ok. Plus they wake so often for night feeds it's easier just to have her next to me latch on and go back to sleep than keep getting up out of bed.


----------



## Vankiwi

With DD we had her crib next to the bed until we moved the crib in to her own room at 7 months. With this one we will probably do the same but play it by ear as to when to move her out of our room.


----------



## AliJo

Breastfeeding was a big part of the reason I started co-sleeping plus DS just would not sleep without me. I was in the middle of nursing school and couldn't get a wink of sleep. So into bed he went with me. I'm really hoping not to do it with this one, but it's crazy how breastfeeding can make it so much harder. I definitely want to keep baby close though so I'm thinking a co sleeper that attaches to the bed. Then at least I don't have to get out of bed, but baby is still sleeping alone. Then move him to crib when he starts sleeping longer periods. Which will be in our room. 

I could not sleep last night, but without thinking I drank too much caffeine. I drank a stronger brew of coffee without thinking about it. I decided to have a cup to keep my bowels moving and whoops. Baby was sure calm compared to last night, but I wouldn't. Won't make that mistake again. Just glad I don't make it as strong as they say to make it.. I feel bad enough as it is!! 

As for emotional. I'm definitely more emotional. I was crying over characters dying on a TV show which is not like me at all. I'm more emotional than I ever was after becoming pregnant with my first son, but during pregnancy it's 100 times worse!


----------



## froggyfrog

We will do a bassinet next to the bed until I feel he has a strong enough neck that he won't get in a bind. 

I have been super emotional. I just was almost crying yesterday because I made a pizza and I couldn't find the pizza cutter and the pizza was too hot for me to cut with a knife and hold steady with my other hand. I was pretty hungry and couldn't wait one more second. And I cry over every movie now.

I also have my nights that I'm awake till 3! 

Danser, I hope you feel better!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think il end up co sleeping. I did till DD was 3! I am just so lazy!


----------



## danser55

Thanks everyone. I feel somewhat better today.

I think for the first few months I want to do a pack and play in our bedroom, then move her into our nursery.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We dont have a spare room. Babe will be with us till moves in with DD2...but thats ok...im not expecting a good sleeper so probably another 3+yrs co sleeping lol DD2 still sneaks in with DD1!


----------



## Anababe

I tried with my third to do it by putting down in a moses basket at night but my babies have been so greedy and waking every half hour.. I lasted a night and back in bed she came.

Just thought I'd share my 21 week bump.. it's looking more bump now than bloat I think but I still feel like ive put loads of weight on lol! :D
 



Attached Files:







phpcZDtvNAM.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ally2015

I think i will aim for moses basket and co-sleeping, thanks all for replying :)

glad to see im not the only emotional one then, i dont think my dh knows what to do. 

anababe- defo looks like a big beautiful baby bump :)

froggyfrog- your story about the pizza is making me emotional!!! my SIL said she once burst out crying because her DH bought pink toilet roll instead of white.... the things we cry over could make quite an interesting thread haha.


----------



## pompeyvix

I am still co sleeping with my 4 year old :blush: I expect she'll be one side and the baby will be in a cot with the side down next to the bed. We will leave it completely up to Anabella what she does sleep wise when he does arrive. Right now she is saying she wants to stay with me, but she maybe more inclined to try her room again once she realises what a newborn is like! But we'll see. We have a moses basket from last time, but we'll keep it downstairs for daytime naps. 

I am also super super emotional. I also have no patience when it comes to my husband at the moment :(

midnight - I didn't realise things were tough with your mum right now and she has MH issues. It's tough isn't it. My mum is pretty bad all the time :(

What a lovely bump Anababe!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Lovely bump anababe!

As its my first I'm not sure what We'll do with sleeping arrangements. I was thinking Moses basket, but also something that attaches to my bed. The co sleeping thing scares me slightly as I roll about a lot during the night so I'd be scared I'd roll over baby! obviously ive no real experience so don't know. &#129300;


----------



## AliJo

Sunshine - You'll be amazed of how aware you are of your baby. It's always best to be safe and follow co-sleeping guidelines, though! You'll find something that works for you. 

I really enjoy co sleeping, but at the same time it's caused its own problems. Like now DS would much rather sleep with me so if I'm up and he wakes up next to DH he'll go looking for me. Makes some awful goodbyes in the morning when he starts crying and is obviously heartbroken when I leave. He generally won't fall asleep without one of us as well. I know he'll independently sleep some day.

Also when I work 12 hour days, sleeping is about the only bonding time I get with DS. It won't be any different with our next. Makes it hard to not allow them to be next to you when you know they miss you.


----------



## Literati_Love

I will have a bassinet by my bed and will try to use it as much as possible (especially in the newborn stage when they are so delicate!) but like quite a few others, I'll probably just end up co sleeping. I had to laugh at midnight fairy's comment about being "too lazy." I am the same! If anything can buy me more sleep, I go with that. Dd is still sleeping with me, but she does spend the first few hours of the night in her own bed. Really don't feel comfortable sleeping with 2 in the bed, so I am hoping I can transition dd to sleeping by herself before the baby needs to sleep with me. 

I am not so much emotional as really, really cranky and impatient. Everything irritates me, especially my husband! It has felt like 4 long months of bad PMS. I get a lot more emotional when the baby is born, but I actually enjoy that because I find it very relieving to cry (I think I tend to bottle up my emotions otherwise)!


----------



## Ally2015

Sunshine Star- its my first too, don't feel like i know anything really, this is why i love this site and forum!

Literati_Love- yesterday i felt in a mood with my hubby all day, then this morning after a good sleep i wake up and feel so much better. Must be so confusing for him, one day i hardly talk and avoid him, no cuddles and next day i'm the opposite. 

x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I used to sleep curled around babies if makes sense? So knees up and I used to stay in same position...even when asleep. You just are aware of them. I found I used to fall asleep anyway, which was unsafe, so I decided to make the bed safe for co sleeping instead. I once woke to my D raspy breaths and she was blue and very ill. I am glad I was next to her to hear x


----------



## slammerkin

Bedsharing for sure. DD slept on my chest for a couple weeks, then moved to a bassinet, then bedsharing at 3.5 months when her sleep went to crap. There were times early on when I wanted her in bed with me but I resisted because I felt I "shouldn't" and didn't want to set up "bad habits". What a waste of time worrying about that. One of us still sleeps with her most of the time now and she's nearly 3. It's how she is and I don't care. She'll sleep independently eventually. Hopefully this one will be a better sleeper, but if not at least I'm prepared to just go with the flow! 

I'm finally feeling a lot more definitely movement. Lots yesterday!


----------



## AliJo

They educate "in the crib on their back", but I think they should stress that it is the safest, but if you're going to fall into co sleeping then also provide education for that. So many mothers don't get the sleep they need because baby will just not sleep well without that comfort. I always felt guilty and like I was doing something wrong because he was in bed with me. Breastfeeding seems to make it so much harder as well. 

We went to my cousins 10 year anniversary celebration. My son succeeded in stealing even more hearts. He had a blast running around with his cousin and totally expected him to pass out on the hour long drive. Nope. Not even when we got home past his bedtime.


----------



## Literati_Love

I, too, struggled with guilt and even embarrassment over co sleeping with dd! I didn't want people to think I was unsafe and ill informed, because I wasn't! That was simply the only way dd would sleep, and I needed sleep too, so I made it as safe as possible and just went with it. I actually also felt safer co sleeping because I could constantly monitor her breathing and check on her in the night. However, with a bassinet beside you, you can also check on them quite closely. :)


----------



## Anababe

I sleep exactly the same ad Midnight.. curled around baby. It's pretty impossible to ever roll on the baby and it just makes feeding so much easier. I have a very light cover over me that doesn't go over baby and baby has her own small blanket.

I too was very embarrassed especially with my first as I'd set out to do everything 'properly' however fell into co sleeping when I kept falling asleep during feeds which was dangerous so I started to find safer ways to do it properly. I would lie to the Health Visitor and say I use a moses basket until I got to my third baby and I stopped lying as I'm confident and happy with the way I sleep. I now tell them from the start they don't need to explain to me about 'safe sleeping' as I do it my own way and in my opinion to co sleep is the safest way to sleep (for me personally, obviously what works for one doesn't for everyone)

My only concern because I've never had to deal with it before is co sleeping with my partner in bed with me with a newborn. We have a kingsize bed but he's not the lightest of sleepers so we need to discuss the best option with that.

I am so unbelievably irritable and impatient and argumentative with OH at the moment it feels like we are on a huge roller coaster fighting like crazy one min and fine the next. 

Baby is fine today though very active and starting to get a bit more routined with her movements. I'm just finding I'm finding it difficult at night and starting to get a bit short of breath when lying down. Forgotten how uncomfortable sleeping starts to become the bigger we get!


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy- makes sense, and agree with the other, co-sleeping seems natural and easiest way to check on baby. We are going to buy moses basket too, just for sleeping during the day. 

slammerkin- yah for the more morement, it's lovely isn't it :)

AliJo- your son sounds adorable, but you must be tired haha. 

Anababe- sorry to hear your having a hard time with OH, it must be harder on top of the preg hormones. Hope things get easier for you both. I haven't found a pattern to movements yet, but they are quite regular.


----------



## vrogers

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005...e+'n+care+2-in-1+bassinet+and+incline+sleeper
We're leaning toward using that bassinet beside my side of the bed for her first several months. I liked the halo bassinet but dh likes the price of the above bassinet better and I like that it has an incline option. 

Dh finally felt baby from the outside but I had to ask him about 5 times to put his hand on my stomach and then it freaked him out to feel and see my stomach moving haha. I'm not really noticing a pattern yet as far as when she moves, but she does move more when I drink or eat certain things or move positions. I only feel her when I'm sitting or lying down, haven't felt anything when standing and moving around.


----------



## newbie2013

I think it is totally personal choice where and how you and your babies sleep. I know there is no way we could cosleep, but I will have a crib in our room within easy reach of the bed (big room!). I would dearly love my lo to sleep independently as soon as possible with the aim of sleeping well at night. As a first time mum, I'm skeptical of how to actually do that but I'm reading actually lot. A friend got me a copy of a book called Baby Wise that makes a lot of logical sense to me on first read, but I want to read it several more times before baby comes along and work out the best schedules for me.

I'm hoping to breastfeed, so hoping my body will cooperate with that and lo works out how to do latch on well early.


----------



## Angel5000

For everyone talking about being emotional - I'm there! I've been crying over characters in TV shows and while I do get attached and sometimes a little choked up over big things like a death or something I've never sat and outwardly just cried over some minor aspects of the story line. I'll be interested to see how well this works with students returning on Tuesday. This could be a very interesting school year for me. 


I'm loving reading all the different ways people sleep with their newborns, and how there is no judgement in our group. :) <3 This is such a tricky subject and so many mothers feel like they're being scolded for the choice they make. 

As for us, we have a crib in the baby's room and we'll use it probably during the day because it's easier to access than our room, but for the first several months at least we are keeping her in our room at night. We only have a Queen size bed and while I could co-sleep I really wanted a "Co-sleeper", the kind that sit on the side of the bed and I can lower one side so she's at my level but in her own section. Unfortunately those are hard to find in the U.S. and even harder to find one that will work with the bed we have. I think we have decided to try this "Halo Bassinet Swivel Sleeper". It's not exactly what I wanted but it will work for what we want. It's a little more spendy than I wanted, But everything else we've got has been free or used and very cheap so this will be one of the few things we actually buy new.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes I always think go with flow as every baby is SO different I couldnt possibly say what works. With baby 3 she had to follow OUR existing routine as I had 2 school age. I was detirmined BUT she didnt work with it. I relaxed a bit and we were all happy...then I relaxed a lot and I can tell you it was the best thing I did. I dont stress if she sleeps in car, naps late etc I just go day by day. The good thing about co sleeping is she will sleep easily when we stay out hotels or bnbs. My big 2 used to struggle being away from home and routine.

What have you ladies done this weekend?


----------



## vrogers

Actually swear I just felt her while I was standing, she's moving quite a bit right now maybe because I'm hungry. 

We had to buy a new dishwasher today as our old one decided to break, and then later on after dinner will probably clean out the closet of the room that will be the baby's. In late November/early December I'll have my brother and dad and dh move out the furniture in that room to make room for her furniture. 
Dh has to work tomorrow even though it's Labor Day and most people I know are off, kind of annoying. Hope you've all had a relaxing weekend!


----------



## AliJo

I have to work tomorrow, but I don't get holiday pay because I'm PRN. It's quite annoying. Only good thing is I won't get orders back from doctors. Although, I'll get all of the weekends and Monday's orders on Tuesday. Fun stuff!


----------



## Anababe

I have had a nice weekend my mum has been over visiting. She goes home this morning, we don't usually get on too great after a few days but I'll be quite sad to see her go today, she won't be back over now until when baby is due.

Baby is super active at the min she was non stop all day yesterday til gone midnight and she's just started again now at 8am.. bless her lol!

Kids back to school today so be glad to get back into a normal routine!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine start new schools this week (as moved) scared x


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- i dont normally feel a definite pattern yet either, but feel him more after eating or drinking something. I notice less during the day, but thats cause im working and normally out and about. 

Angel5000- i know, i love how everyone is non-judgemental here and we can all be open. 

Midnight fairy- had a quiet weekend, saturday i just felt so emotional and didn't do anythig. yesterday dh and i went into town and looked at baby things. I felt exhausted from all the walking about, i slept loads last night. we both put a movie on to watch and i was asleep within 10 seconds of it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont notice a pattern either...but I wer about 5 times a night currently &#128547;


----------



## Vankiwi

I find the evenings and after eating is when I feel her the most. Sometimes other times too, she's been pretty active the last week or so!


----------



## slammerkin

newbie2013 said:


> I think it is totally personal choice where and how you and your babies sleep. I know there is no way we could cosleep, but I will have a crib in our room within easy reach of the bed (big room!). I would dearly love my lo to sleep independently as soon as possible with the aim of sleeping well at night. As a first time mum, I'm skeptical of how to actually do that but I'm reading actually lot. A friend got me a copy of a book called Baby Wise that makes a lot of logical sense to me on first read, but I want to read it several more times before baby comes along and work out the best schedules for me.
> 
> I'm hoping to breastfeed, so hoping my body will cooperate with that and lo works out how to do latch on well early.

Coming from someone who really struggled with a bad sleeper in my first baby...The best advice I can give is to accept that your baby is an individual and may not follow what books say they can/should do. There is no one-size-fits-all approach to babies and how they eat and sleep. The only thing I regret from DD's first year of life is obsessing over her sleep. It was a waste of time and emotion. Some babies are amazing sleepers who are fine being alone (maybe you will be lucky and have one!) but some are terrible and need constant comfort. It is very hard to change their natural inclination and it has very little to do with your own actions. And you can't spoil a baby with too much holding or too many breastfeeds. :)

Also, I've never read Baby Wise, but I hope you have an updated edition of it. I believe the first edition was extremely rigid and was linked to low milk supply in mothers and failure to thrive in babies. Some babies are amenable to schedules. Some are not.


----------



## vrogers

slammerkin said:


> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> I think it is totally personal choice where and how you and your babies sleep. I know there is no way we could cosleep, but I will have a crib in our room within easy reach of the bed (big room!). I would dearly love my lo to sleep independently as soon as possible with the aim of sleeping well at night. As a first time mum, I'm skeptical of how to actually do that but I'm reading actually lot. A friend got me a copy of a book called Baby Wise that makes a lot of logical sense to me on first read, but I want to read it several more times before baby comes along and work out the best schedules for me.
> 
> I'm hoping to breastfeed, so hoping my body will cooperate with that and lo works out how to do latch on well early.
> 
> Coming from someone who really struggled with a bad sleeper in my first baby...The best advice I can give is to accept that your baby is an individual and may not follow what books say they can/should do. There is no one-size-fits-all approach to babies and how they eat and sleep. The only thing I regret from DD's first year of life is obsessing over her sleep. It was a waste of time and emotion. Some babies are amazing sleepers who are fine being alone (maybe you will be lucky and have one!) but some are terrible and need constant comfort. It is very hard to change their natural inclination and it has very little to do with your own actions. And you can't spoil a baby with too much holding or too many breastfeeds. :)Click to expand...

Thank you for saying this, I need to remember this!! I can see myself obsessing over her sleep schedule (and pretty much everything else) instead of remembering that all babies are different and I would rather do what works for her and is best for her than try to go by the books.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes....I had so much stress over sleep. I adopted the one day at a time motto and stopped giving a damn about bad habits...and I was so much happier.

So hungry lately xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - I was the same! I wasted SO much time obsessing over sleep and trying to make it better and drove myself crazy! It was finally when I just accepted how my dd was and just went with what she needed that I could finally relax and actually enjoy life again. I will NOT be wasting my time on that this time!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the advice. That's actually one of the things I like about the book Is that the continually emphasise flexibility and adjusting needs to suit an individual baby rather than prescribing specifics (like the old school 4 hour formula feeding that my mum followed strictly with me - because that's what the book said). Always need to remember that the baby has not read the baby books. All I can do is try my best for my kid and see what happens! Good thing I've calmed down my need for control and order over the year - if I had had this baby when I was 15 years younger, my control-freak nature would have had a meltdown more often than any baby has ever had - haha. I'm way better now and go with the flow much more readily.


----------



## Anababe

I just do whatever makes life easier. I used to stress about doing it 'right' but now I take a much more natural approach and follow what baby wants. I'm a fairly laid back person so not one to worry about doing things the way I'm told I should do.. not one of my children have been the same so it would be impossible to treat each one exactly the same. I'm very pro co sleeping but my youngest did til about 5 months and just didn't like it.. he's slept independently since then and still now at 3 doesn't have a settled night unless he's in bed alone. Yet my daughter co slept til 4 and at nearly 6 has only just stopped coming into my bed in the night/early morning. What I do know is no matter how they have been early on they all eventually learn to sleep independently when they are ready.

I've had a very busy day today I'm so tired and definitely ready for bed tonight!


----------



## Vankiwi

I stressed abut sleep too with DD! When I let go it was much easier. She naturally fell in to a routine around 5-6 months. 

Looking back, when you're in those sleep deprived days it is really tough but it's such a short period of your life. They grow up SO fast!


----------



## danser55

I feel like it's too early for a bad night of sleeping. I feel huge already and my stomach feels so heavy.


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh I should add that ever since then DD has been an amazing sleeper! So she just did it in her own time. She just wasn't ready for a routine before then.


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - I've actually been opposite and not very hungry. I do get really hungry if I go hours without really eating. As in I down a glass a milk and have a few small things to eat in the morning to maybe having a snack at lunch then I'm finally hungry come supper time. It's so weird for me. I'm use to being hungry all the time and my emotions turned to hunger a lot before pregnancy. I say this, but my appetite will probably come back full force and worse soon. 

I guess I never stressed too much about DS's sleeping pattern. We don't have a set nap time or anything. We kind of have a routine and he eats about the same time every day. Generally he has a stable routine, but if he changes it up like he has been recently (late naps and up till 12:30 and 12 the last two nights) I don't freak out. One I didn't have to stay up with him and two I know it'll go back because he's done this before. When he was an infant I had no energy to stress or the time, so we did what worked best! 

I'm exhausted today and tomorrow is bound to be a stressful day. I'm dreading it and really feel like I'll be over 2 hours easily. Really hope not!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you feel better?

Im waking in night with hideous cramp :o


----------



## Ally2015

AliJo- hope your day goes ok and isn't too stressful

midnight- ive had quite bad heartburn and don't feel like eating much, but i feel massive anyway i don't mind not feeling too hungry!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Someone just said love hearts work for heartburn. Got some to test!


----------



## slammerkin

My belly also feels huge and uncomfortable already. I kind of hate it. It's just going to get worse. Pregnancy sucks when you're small and short.


----------



## Ally2015

haha let us know if the test worked midnight fairy!!

slammerkin- i am small and short, already have my days when i feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## Anababe

I'm the same very short and my bump is already starting to feel big. But trying to make the most of it now because I get huge by the end and with my back problems I imagine I won't be very mobile when I'm really big.


----------



## Momtastic101

So coming back from my third ultrasound, and I'm so happy, they did a much better job then the other place. And..... ITS A GIRL!!!! most importantly baby looks good and healthy


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on having a girl momtastic!! So exciting! I'm really tall, but still find myself uncomfortable sometimes. It's just the beginning though!! Tomorrow is my anatomy scan and 20 weeks!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats!

Good luck froggy!


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats ladies on all the gender scans!!

Sorry I've been scarse around here. DH was out of town for several days. And then the day he came back, DS came down with pink eye! the next day, I caught a bug. Spent most of the weekend in bed (that k goodness for an amazing husband and a 3 day weekend!) trying to recover. It turned into bronchitis and I wound up in the er yesterday for it (since all the doctors offices were closed). I have a long history of bronchitis and pneumonia. Really glad I didn't let it sit another day as the pneumonia tends to come on extremely quickly. DH is out of town again today so DS and I are just hanging out at home. In any case, with all of that, I have had no energy to get on and read/catch up!

To add to a couple of the conversations- with maternity leave, it really does depend on the company here in the states. When I was preggo with DS, the company offered 12 weeks leave (full salary) plus whatever vacation time off you had accrued to that point (we got 4 weeks a year with a bit of time accruing each week). Fathers got 4 weeks paternal leave that could be used anytime in the first year. It was awesome but one of the better policies. Still way behind most of the rest of the world though.

For sleeping, DS was a TERRIBLE sleeper until he weaned at 17 months. Now at nearly 2.5, he is a dream. 2 hour nap during the day and 10-11 hours at night. We partially co slept with him until he weaned. All at the same time he stopped nursing, STTN and in his own bed. With this one, rather than a bassinet next to bed, we will get an attached side sleeper for the first 2 months. Then transition into a bassinet in their own room. From there, its up to baby. Praying they are even a margin better than DS but if not, I'm prepared lol. I Dont see myself stressing over it as much as I did with DS.

Have been feeling baby move every day for a couple weeks now. You can also see nearly all their movements from the outside so its fun getting a little show every day lol.

Sorry about feeling uncomfortable at night for those dealing with it. I'm tall and am also having night issues so you're not alone!

Is anyone still suffering with MS? I finally cracked and called my doctor for meds. Have been taking diclegis for a few days. Have definitely seen an improvement!

Sorry I can't reply to everyone but thinking of you all and hoping you're doing well! Here soon we are going to be hitting v-days!!


----------



## vrogers

Momtastic- congrats on the girl!! 

Froggy- good luck at your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear how it goes! 

Kk- so sorry you were sick but glad you caught it before it got worse. Also glad the MS meds are working. Thankfully I haven't had a bout of sickness since 15 weeks, MS is awful.


----------



## Literati_Love

KK - I am still having occasional bouts of MS. It has become less and less, but even this morning I very nearly threw up from the smell of our fridge. Thankfully, I feel well enough the majority of the time now that I don't think I need meds. I'm glad you finally got some! It sounds like you're really suffering. I am definitely looking forward to getting rid of these icky hormones which make everything smell yucky and make me unable to drink my beloved coffee! Pregnancy isn't the most fun in the world! Haha. 

Momtastic - congrats on the GIRL! 

Sorry to those of you who are so uncomfortable already! I'm
Not too bad yet but definitely getting there. 

My ultrasound appointment is in 4 HOURS!!! Woohoo! :happydance: Really hoping we can find out the gender and that baby is very healthy! I will update you all after.


----------



## Ally2015

Momtastic101- congrats :) lovely news

Froggy- best of luck tomorrow!

kksy9b- sorry to hear ypu've been unwell! glad you are better now. I never got MS at all, but i feel for you, and hope you feel full relief soon! my main issue is heartburn, its such a nuisance!!

Literati_Love- good luck!! looking forward to seeing update :)


----------



## Ally2015

for those with heartburn- my SIL told me to have airwaves menthol chewing gum- worked a treat. Feeling much better. Worth a shot! x


----------



## danser55

Good luck tomorrow froggy!

I got maybe 3 hours of sleep last night may be 4. I am exhausted, work was hellish today and probably will be all week. Is it Friday at 5pm yet? I hope this week goes by quickly. My stomach already feels heavy. I had a hard time sleeping I was so uncomfortable my back was hurting I couldn't get comfortable. Meanwhile I love that I am feeling so much movement.


----------



## vrogers

How was the appointment, Literati? 

Ally, thank you for the heartburn advice, tums didn't work the couple times I used them so I figured I would have to just deal with it, but will now try that menthol gum!


----------



## Literati_Love

Well the ultrasound went well. The tech was training another girl, so we got to listen to her explaining everything as she took all the pictures, so that was helpful. 

Here, the tech isn't allowed to tell us if the baby is healthy or not so I really have no idea. I assume if there had been a big problem they would have seemed more concerned or gotten someone to look at things though. So hopefully all is well? 

But we found out it is...another GIRL! Woohoo! :happydance: I think DH was initially a little disappointed, but we have both processed it now and are very excited! Everyone is surprised though because they all guessed boy!


----------



## vrogers

So glad to hear it went well! The tech that did mine wasn't allowed to say a whole lot either (although she did say everything looked good), I had to meet with my doctor directly after the u/s. Yay for another team pink, congrats!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Literati! I'm excited about two girls too! Our techs can't tell us if healthy or not either, frustrating isn't it!


----------



## Ally2015

Massive congrats Literati_Love, very exciting! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh thats frustrating. When I had gender scans I signed a form aboit contacting hosp if things were wrong.

Love hearts worked for heartburn BUT am concious of them during the night. Everytime i have a baby I get teeth issues after lol so really dont wanna go down that route again!


----------



## Anababe

Momtastic and Literati - Congrats on team pink!

Kk - Sorry you have been unwell :hugs:

I'm not feeling great today, I'm so tired and after a really busy week so far I just feel drained. So having a quiet day today. 

I'm 22 weeks today and still not had a scan with it all being delayed after the move. Finally got an appointment for next Thursday when I'll be 23+1. They have said it will be a limited scan and not as detailed as it's being done late but hoping all is ok.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Anababe said:


> Momtastic and Literati - Congrats on team pink!
> 
> Kk - Sorry you have been unwell :hugs:
> 
> I'm not feeling great today, I'm so tired and after a really busy week so far I just feel drained. So having a quiet day today.
> 
> I'm 22 weeks today and still not had a scan with it all being delayed after the move. Finally got an appointment for next Thursday when I'll be 23+1. They have said it will be a limited scan and not as detailed as it's being done late but hoping all is ok.


Same happened to me. Did you move county etc? Or hospitals. They said it wouldnt be detailed but it was. When I had DD1 my scan was 23+4 I think dont worry xx


----------



## AliJo

Congrats on the girls ladies!!

I have AWFUL heartburn. I take medication every morning and even then sometimes it comes back by bedtime. Nothing little helps so I take Zantac which doctor suggested. I also sometimes get a gush of fluid up my throat from my stomach almost like I have a hiatal hernia. Happened with my first then went away after delivery, but if I have heartburn and that happens it's so disgusting plus burns so much worse! Pretty much I have 24/7 heartburn after I eat. Tums worked in the beginning, but it's too major now. 

Yesterday at work was awful. I walked in the door and a hour and half into my shift something major happened. I went from 1 admit to 2, and ANOTHER major event happened. Everything kept piling up. I said after a few hours that I was going to leave till 10. I get out at 6.. I was right. I was off a quarter after 10. How I managed to not cry is beyond me.

On the good side of yesterday.. I turned 23 weeks! Less than a week for V-Day now! Came home and DS was still away, although he should be in bed. That was okay because I really needed to see him and his excitement. He snuggled down into me and closed his eyes and kept smiling.


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on the girl literati!

Ana- hope you get to feeling better and that the quiet day helps

Ali- that sounds terrible- the heartburn issues and long day at work. Are you off today? Glad you were able to snuggle with your LO at the end of the night. Happy 23 weeks!

AFM, spoke too soon about not having nausea issues. Hit early evening and stuck around most of the night. I have an appt tomorrow so we will see what the doctor says.


----------



## danser55

congrats literati!


----------



## AliJo

Kk - Yes I am. I would definitely be crying if had to go back! I'm sorry about the nausea, did you have this much trouble when you were pregnant with DS?


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats literati! 

I had my anatomy scan today with the MFM. My OB wanted it done with them because apparently IVF babies are a slight increased chance of heart defect. The baby wasn't fully cooperative, and she couldn't see everything she wanted, but she could see that he has four chambers and they are all pumping the right way. But everything else loos good with him! I have to go back in 4 weeks to see if he is laying in a better position to check his heart in further detail. I will also have to go back at 28 weeks to make sure his growth is on track because I have hypothyroid, and she also wants to keep an eye on my placenta because so far I have placenta previa. She is confident that we still have plenty of time for it to move, so I'm trying not to stress about it. I just really don't want a c section, and I'm on pelvic rest so no doing the deed :(


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - I'm so happy baby is looking good!! I always worry about placenta previa when I get pregnant. I'm so sorry you're dealing with it! Is it a full or partial or do you not know? Really hoping it moves so you can have a better chance at a vaginal birth!


----------



## froggyfrog

Alijo, i think it's a partial. It's the edge of the placenta laying on the cervix, not the middle.


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- glad the scan went well! Not that I'm an expert but I recently read something like 90 percent of placenta previa at 20 weeks will move from the cervix as the uterus grows, so it seems like it's most likely that it'll resolve itself. I don't know if that helps at all though because I know myself well enough to know I would STILL stress over something even with high chances it'll resolve!


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - That's good! Much higher chance of it resolving!! Keep us updated!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks ladies.

Vrogers, I read the same thing. I'm not stressed to much about it, just the thought of a c section scares me, but if that's what has to happen it is what it is.


----------



## newbie2013

A new teacher's wife, who is pregnant, due some time in November, started having cramps and leaking fluid today. They're new to the country and obviously freaking out. They managed to get a doctor's appointment tonight... pray for her and her baby, please. Hopefully everything will be okay!


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone! 

froggy - sorry you have placenta previa! I really hope it moves well in time for the birth! That is interesting you get an extra scan because of being hypothyroid. I am hypothyroid as well, but they do absolutely nothing extra to monitor me besides regular blood work to make sure my levels are in check. 

My baby is breech this time so I am also really hoping baby will move long before my due date! I never had this worry last time as my dd was in the perfect position the entire time.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - I'll keep your fellow teacher's wife in my thoughts! Hope the leak stops for her or they can at least keep baby in there a little longer safely so there is more time baby to mature! I'm glad she's further along than us. 

I can feel baby moving up high and down low at the same time. Really makes your realize how big they're getting! I didn't ever feel anything like this with DS due to having an anterior placenta. I mostly just felt movement up high.


----------



## newbie2013

Any time I am still for more than a couple of minutes, I feel movement. so reassuring to know baby is isn't there moving around. Sometimes it is only small movements, other times it is solid kicks. 

Dh is also getting really excited about the baby coming so that he can be more involved. Great to hear!


----------



## Anababe

Midnight - Yeah different county, it's taken ages to do the transfer. But glad I've got an appt now and can't wait to see baby again!

I've had a super quiet day today nit left the house and getting an early night now so hopefully will feel back to normal tomorrow.

I videoed baby moving earlier can see my bump jumping it's so lovely. She's so active whenever I eat or drink or sit still she's off wriggling around. 

I've had to kick OH out if bed for the night so I can have a full night sleep.. it's awful but he's such a pain to sleep with he sleep talks badly, snores and it's like a constant battle all night fighting for cover he doesn't just take it a little bit he will completely remove it off me and wrap the whole duvet around himself leaving me with nothing at all.. he's obviously asleep but never know anyone so unaware that they are sharing a bed with someone.. especially as we have been for over a year! So I've made him swap my son is in with me and put OH in my sons room.. it's caused so many arguments because I'm so tired in the morning and he wakes up totally oblivious to what has gone on all night. Not his fault but it's a nightmare to live with. Do hoping for a good sleep tonight and feeling much more awake tomorrow!


----------



## froggyfrog

Literati, my regular ob wouldn't have done anything more than blood work for my hypothyroid, but because she sent me a the MFM, they want to do one.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm feeling him move a few times a day, occasionally it's hard enough to make my bump move. I'm really sad that dh has yet to feel him. I try to get him to come when he is kicking, and as soon as he puts his hand on my stomach he stops kicking. I told dh that he must calm him down.


----------



## Vankiwi

Froggy hopefully the placenta moves! With DD I wanted a natural birth - no drugs or anything. I ended up with a c section after 20 hours of labour and pushing :haha: these kids have minds of their own! I was scared of a c section too but it was OK really. This time I'm opting for an elective c section.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all x


----------



## Ally2015

froggyfrog- glad all went well in your scan :) my DH has only felt him a few times, once DH puts his hand on belly, baby goes quiet haha. 

Anababe- glad you put yourself first, you need the rest and sleep much more than him. Hope you get better more restful sleep now. 

newbie2013- will be praying for her... hope shes ok. 

My movements are random, sometimes weak, sometimes strong, sometimes hours without anything, other days he's much more active. 
I'm off to Italy on Monday, cannot wait!


----------



## Angel5000

So I'm back to work and I have to say this week has been HARD, and it's only been 2 days! :dohh: The first week of school is always exhausting and my feet always hurt ut this is worse. Yesterday by lunch I could barely walk. I'm just not used to being on my feet all day with this much extra weight. And I feel HUGE. Though people keep telling me that they think I'm still "so tiny" for being this far along. Probably helps that I've been exercising so I haven't gained a lot (size wise) in the rest of my body, it's all mostly in the belly. 

Had my OB appointment yesterday. According ot my apps I'm 22w, and I change over on Monday's so yesterday I was 22+2, but when my nurse was checking my paperwork she mentioned 21, and would be 22 tomorrow (which is today). I wonder how they are different from my count...or if they have the date of my LMP incorrect on their computer. I don't know if it is a real big deal to be a few days different?

They also said that it looks like my placenta was a little low, so they would probably order another US in 3rd Trimester to make sure it moved out of the way. She did say not to worry because she says it's still in the normal range just a little on the low side. 


As for the short/small ladies - I' with you. I am so uncomfortable already. :( 


Oh and as for movement - I wasn't feeling a lot, especially now that I'm at work and moving all day, but last night she was kicking up a storm and moving around a lot. Hard enough that i think we might be able to feel her externally soon (as in DH will be able to feel it) ! Of course, part of that was after I got home and nad it had been a 12 hour day between when I left the house and got back so I had a small mountain dew (yes, bad for me, but I avoided caffeine and sugar all day and needed a pick me up to make it the rest of the evening) and so I'm sure she was all hyped up. :p



Literati - congrats on the girl!! Our tech couldn't say anything either. She went directly to show the scans to an on-site doctor (scan isn't at my doctor's office) and then told us things looked good and my doctor did a follow up at my next standard appointment. I think the only thing the onsite doctor would haev talked to us for was major things. 

Momtastic - Yay! A girl! congrats! 

froggy - sorry about the placena previa. :( Hopefully that resolves itself or they can do something? I don't know much about it just that it can put you on bed rest early.


----------



## newbie2013

Anyone else's nails amazing right now? Mine are like never before! Just had a manicure (thank goodness they're so affordable here) and even my manicurist couldn't believe it. They're stronger than they've ever been and growing like crazy. Wonderful symptom! 

The teacher's wife is all good - what a relief


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - My nails are so weak but during pregnancy they are amazing! Glad she's well!

Angel - My feet are always about to fall off half way through my 12 hour shift. They aren't getting use to it. Hopefully it's different for you. 

Ally - Italy sounds exciting!

Anyone noticing any amount of swelling? Mine is just slight but it's starting. I can feel it more than I see it. It's just a small amount so I couldn't tell till this morning and checked again.


----------



## vrogers

Ali, my feet started swelling at 20 weeks, pretty much on the dot. If I'm on them even for a short amount of time they swell and become a little painful. If I put them up for about 30 mins they are okay but it's really annoying!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers, it's definitely is! It got really bad with my last pregnancy.. I had to find loose shoes because they always swelled so much. I looked like a walking sausage, I swear! I gained so much water weight in the end I was swollen everywhere. Not excited for that. It got to the point where they were swollen 24/7 no mater what I did. Thinking about maybe getting some compression socks or leggings.


----------



## froggyfrog

I haven't had swollen feet yet, but I'm sure it's coming. I'm sorry for all of you ladies having a hard time being on your feet. 

It looks like I may have GD. My urine tested positive this morning so they pricked my finger and my blood sugar was super high. I have to go back tomorrow for my one hour test. I have been crying all morning. Yesterday placenta previa, today GD.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy I'm so sorry! I'm glad they caught it, but that doesn't make it any easier. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## vrogers

Froggy, I'm so sorry to hear that! You've definitely had enough. Let us know how tomorrow goes. 

I had a minor scare today. Since yesterday I've been feeling the baby less and of course went into panic mode after googling. I finally called my doctor office at about 11 this morning thinking she would just have me come in for a check up, but instead she told me to go ahead straight to L & D at the hospital. They monitored baby hb and my blood pressure for about an hour, then sent me for an u/s. I started feeling baby a ton while waiting for the u/s and wanted to kick myself. In all my dh and I were there for about 5 hours. They told me she's measuring a little behind, but I don't really believe that because their u/s machines are CRAP. I'm pretty sure they're older than me, and the girl doing the measurements was being trained. So I'm not too worried especially since everything else looked really good and I've been feeling her now. 
I'm usually a calm, chill person but the past few months being pregnant I've been so on edge and worried, it's ridiculous. I have an appt with my doctor the 19 but it's supposed to just be a boring, measuring the tummy appt unless she decides to take a look after today. 

Anyways, I'm exhausted now (and starving as all I ate before going to hospital was some crackers) and I feel horrible for taking dh away from work just for us to be told everything is fine. Also side note, L & D is terrifying to me haha. All the men carrying around their gf/wife bags and the people anxiously waiting and just the atmosphere and knowing I'll be there in a few months, it's a weird feeling! At least I'll know exactly where to go now. 

I hope everyone is feeling well and relaxed! Definitely ready for the weekend now.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers, I wouldn't feel bad. I'm sure your DH would rather be safe than sorry as well. We would honestly do anything for our LOs and that includes looking crazy!


----------



## danser55

froggy I'm so sorry.

Vrogers- better safe than sorry. Glad the baby is ok.


----------



## newbie2013

Froggy, sorry about your news! I'm high risk, so we may end up dealing with this together. Hope it can be controlled easily.

Vrogers, so pleased that baby is okay.

We heading to the beach today! We're only going for a few days, but it is enough for me. We're treating ourselves to a hotel that's adults only  we figured that it would be the last time in several years that we'd be able to and also it is a national holiday weekend and all the hotels will be packed with families - including kids from my school. I accept that I'm going to see them out and about in the town we're going to but I'd prefer they didn't see me squeezing into my swimmers! 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## shobbs

Morning all xx

Haven't been around much I've been so manic with work. Hope you are all keeping well and all babies growing nicely.

AFM I have felt baby is more in a routine now with movementa etc. I can even feel it whilst I'm moving around at work. These movements have always been very low and always to the right however last night baby did a huge shift in position and all night and morning I have little pokes coming out of my skin at the top. I live having a posterior placenta with my previous two I was only ever able to feel nudges but with this one I can feel and see most things.

Baby really freaked hubby out this morning, baby was moving around and all of a sudden (I can only imagine being a leg) poked right out of my skin and hubby jumped a mile hehe.

Lately I have been getting restless legs and terrible cramp in my calves and toes I want to cry.

I've also had terrible heartburn :(

My last post was regarding my hormones and was concerned about how they are making me feel however they have settled lots and lots now. I think it helps when baby is being so active. Also I have just found out one of my best friends who conceived her daughter through ICSI has just found out she's pregnant again NATURALLY!!! I'm so happy for them both

Is anyone else tired a lot. I'm literally going back to being absolutely exhausted by 6pm again. 

Only 4 days until V DAY and 3 weeks until third trimester eeeekkkkk


----------



## Ally2015

Angel5000- hope you get some rest!

newbie2013- not noticed any change in my nails 

AliJo- no swelling yet... but i know it might be coming. 

froggyfrog- so sorry to hear you are having a rough time :( thinking of you, let us know how the test goes x


vrogers- you did the right thing, always better to be safe than sorry. And you need to do whatever puts you at ease. Glad baby is ok. I panic on days i have less movement, but my midwife said baby is still small, and can move around a lot and can easily shift to a spot or position where you can't feel it much. She told me they would not be concerned about changes in movement until after 27 weeks. 

newbie2013- have a lovely time. I'm off to Italy on Monday and its our last tripmbefore baby, so really want to enjoy it, and relax. 

shobbs- nice to hear from you and glad baby is nice and active. I have the heartburn and restless legs too. Not feeling too tired, but i do get tired more easily. If i go out walking or been active all day, i HAVE to lie down and doze for a while. 

my wee man was super active yesterday, i love it. My clothes are getting even tighter, need to do some shopping...


----------



## Angel5000

I've been back in the classroom for almost a week now (TGIF!) and I'm happy to be back,and loving my kids, though my feet are KILLING me and I'm really sore at the end of the day. :( A lot of my former students are stopping by to say hi and say how they miss me and wish they had me again for math this year ( teachers favorite thing to hear <3 ). I cut all my hair this summer to very short so I'm getting a lot of "OMG You're Hair!" and then I stand up or turn around and the follow up statement is "OMG You're pregnnat!!!?!?!!" :rofl: Word spread pretty quickly after the first two days and a lot of kids stop by just to see the bump. :haha: And then of course they're like "ooooh now we know why you missed so much school in May/June". :dohh: Apparently there was a rumor I might have cancer :dohh: Glad I Set that straight! 


Whoever mentioned swollen feet (sorry can't remember) - Mine don't look or feel swollen so much but I suspect they are getting bigger because the other day a pair of my work shoes felt like they were way too small and my big toes were getting squished. Very odd for me. I decided yesterday and today to wear my Sketchers Memory Foam FlipFlops to work (because screw it I'm pregnant and what are they going to do? :p ) and that saved me a ton of pain. I suspect I'm going to live in these until January! :haha: 

Froggy - :hugs: I'm so sorry. :(

VRogers - better safe than sorry! I'm glad all is well!! I was a little panicky after the first two days back at work because I was'nt feeling her move at all, but now she's back at it again (just only in the evenings) and I suspect being on my feet all day is what's stopping me from feeling her. But if it had continued I would have def called my dr too. 


Shobbs - I'm having bad calf cramps too! :( And exhausted. I think I'm going to spend 90% of hte weekend in bed! :haha:


----------



## vrogers

Thank you ladies for the reassurance that I did the right thing! When my mother was pregnant with me I apparently slept a lot more than the average baby and my mother kept having to drink cold/sweet drinks and then when I was born the doctors had to pull open my eyes to see my eye color because I was sleeping...so maybe my baby is doing the same.

Can't believe how close we all are getting to v-day and even better 3rd tri!


----------



## newbie2013

Six hours in the car = beach and super swollen feet... don't care, so worth it!


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Enjoy your time at the beach! Sounds lovely! 

I definitely can tell the more I move the less active little man is. Usually when I sit still for a few minutes he starts to move around. I still feel him occasionally, but pretty sure the movement puts him to sleep. 

I have a feeling things are just going to speed up for me. Usually once I hit the 2 week appointments time starts to disappear. I only have one 4 week appointment after this one! It's crazy to think about. Not only that we have all the holidays to occupy our time with! 

DS's birthday is on Sunday! I'm going to be a mother to a 2 year old! It's so crazy!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - I agree with everyone that you definitely did the right thing and you shouldn't feel bad. I went to the hospital at 39 weeks for Reduced fetal movement and they did make me feel sort of silly, but you just have to do what's best for your baby, and taking a risk just isn't worth it. 

As for feet swelling, mine are not visibly so yet, but they must be a bit because I also couldn't get a pair of shoes on the other day! I have no idea how I'll manage through the winter this time. Last time was summer and I could literally only fit flip flops so that was perfect. This time I will have to wear boots, and I am really worried that not even my Uggs will fit me! like Ali, I had intense swelling by the end. My feet were gigantic and couldn't even fit in slippers, and I was swollen everywhere else too. *shudder* I really hated that! 

I am feeling lots of movement as well, but still not as often as I'd like. Baby is definitely more active at night and a bit after lunch. I have felt a few kicks on the outside but DH has yet to feel any. This baby is breech so all the kicks are low down. I am used to kicks up high and punches down low with my dd, so this seems odd to me! 
I am showing SO much this time and look more like I did around 27-28 weeks with my first. 

Sorry about those of you in pain from being on your feet all day, or suffering leg cramps and other ailments! I am lucky in that I get so sit down all day and I have not been in any pain yet. I also haven't had any leg cramps since the first trimester, so that has been nice.

For whoever asked if anyone was still quite tired (was it Angel?), I am still very very tired and have no energy to do anything ever. I only have a sliver more energy than I did in the first trimester. I feel like I got a better reprieve from fatigue in the second trimester last time.

I am only ever on my phone, so I can't usually remember names and such to reply to. Sorry about that!


----------



## vrogers

When do appointments usually go to every 2 weeks?


----------



## danser55

newbie enjoy the beach so jealous.

work has been hellish this whole week, so glad it's Friday and we can relax this weekend.


----------



## Angel5000

vrogers said:


> When do appointments usually go to every 2 weeks?

I'm wondering the same thing ? I had an appointment this week and I know that my next appointment is 4 weeks out, but I'm wondering if after that it goes to 2weeks or if I have another 4 week one?


----------



## AliJo

Generally 28 weeks. That's when my OB changes over to two week appointments. I have my next appointment then just one 4 more week one which puts me at 28 weeks.


----------



## Literati_Love

It depends on the dr though. My dr never went to every two weeks. She just switched to every week in the last month.


----------



## AliJo

Yeah, it definitely depends on who you're going through and even where you live. It seems like a lot of places use 28 weeks or around there, though. At least around here. The last month is when my OB switches to one week appointments.


----------



## Ally2015

AliJo- any nice plans for your son on sunday?

danser55- hope you have a relaxing weekend 

whats everyones plans this weekend? i had really restless legs last night, went to sleep really late. Have yoga class and then going to do some shopping, need some looser clothes. 
had a lovely moment this morn, the boy was moving loads, just lying in bed feeling him move. It was like a really active few minutes and then he stopped. Moments like that i dont mind the heartburn, tiredness and weight gain haha :)


----------



## newbie2013

Ally2015, totally agree. Those moments of movement are remarkable. dh got to feel several strong kicks last night. Loved it.


----------



## AliJo

Is anyone else having this issue. Non pregnancy related. Every time I come to this site, pc or phone, it downloads f.txt or tries to. It's so annoying.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ali, yes! I thought my phone was messing up.


----------



## AliJo

Someone posted in the help section. It's not just us at least. Hopefully they resolve it soon.


----------



## AliJo

For DS's birthday I'm just having a couple of people over if they want and making him a cake then doing presents. Probably take him somewhere fun. Make the whole day about him basically. I'm going to do a jello poke cake with cool whip frosting and since I'm afraid it won't decorate well I'm making a banner to stick in it for him. He won't care either way I'm sure! It's fun to get crafty, though. He's also getting a fish tank, but since I've been reading into fish more I realize he's probably not going to get the fish for awhile. At least get the tank set up so the process is started. He's getting the glofish and they're not cheap so I'd rather not kill them right away.


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm also only ever on my phone which is why I lose track of why said what! 

We have a few days left in New Zealand before we fly back to Canada. Mixed emotions! Will be nice to get back to more of a routine though. DD starts preschool a few days after we get back.


----------



## newbie2013

Vankiwi, totally understand. Leaving is always hard but getting back to a regular routine is also good. Safe travels!


----------



## Vankiwi

Newbie yes I bet you do understand! It's always hard to leave but nice to be back too.


----------



## newbie2013

Breakfast, nap, swim In sea, nap, swim in pool, nap, showers, nap, long relaxing stroll, dinner, dessert, sleep... life is tough


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - That's my life goal! To retire and just enjoy relaxing! Also hobbies! 

My hip is killing me today. We went for a walk yesterday and it's been awhile since I went for a walk involving hills, so I think that's what did it. I was having some severe RLP to the point I had to stop and give myself a minute several times. It of course came right back as soon as I started moving. After relaxing last night I got up and could hardly walking my right leg because my hip was hurting so bad/giving out. Still hurts today, but at least I don't feel like I might fall. 

Busy getting cakes baked and finishing wrapping some of his small gifts. Hoping he'll grasp opening them this time!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vankiwi - how long have you been in New Zealand? Sounds so lovely. 

Ali- sorry about your hip pain! I've had some mild hip pain a few times but nothing too bad yet. That really sounds terrible! Hope your DS enjoys his birthday party!


----------



## newbie2013

Ali, sorry about your pains. Hope you feel better soon. Enjoy your son's birthday.


----------



## danser55

My stomach feels so heavy, as she gets heavier and heavier. I may ask about a support belt at my next visit with my OB this week. Less than a week until viability.


----------



## Ally2015

sorry about your pains Ali, hope you feel better soon. 

i'm off to Italy tomorrow, so not going to be on this much till i'm back (next saturday). Wanted to wish you all a nice week, hope it's stressfree! 
x


----------



## vrogers

Have fun in Italy, ally! Hope you are able to relax and enjoy yourself


----------



## slammerkin

My hips are pretty painful this evening. DD and I did some weeding this morning for fun and we went to two playgrounds later, so I did a fair bit of standing. I need to focus on being more active (not counting today) so I'm not going into labor a complete out of shape mess.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer, I've been feeling the same way about being active. Before getting pregnant I used the elliptical 4-5 times a week. First tri I was always exhausted and/or sick, and got out of habit. I could probably count on one hand how many times I've done it since being pregnant. I do walk once a week with a friend but actually just got off the elliptical and plan on getting back into it, maybe 3 times a week to start. I'm nervous about how hard it's going to be to lose weight after giving birth!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ally have a great trip!

Literati - been here 2.5 weeks so far, and we head back on Friday. Will be nice to be back with DH! This is DD's third trip here.

Sorry to all of you feeling pains!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vankiwi - that sounds wonderful! It will definitely be nice to be back home though.

Vrogers - everyone is different and some people have more trouble than others, but I wouldn't worry terribly about losing the weight after the baby. I gained quite a bit with my dd, but still lost it all in 2 months without watching what I ate or exercising. In fact, with BFing, I could eat like a total pig and still lose weight! Haha. I know not everyone has that experience, but I wouldn't overly fret now about losing it, even if you're unable to stay very active during the pregnancy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all.

24weeks &#128522;

Been emotional and busy all weekend. 2 birthday bbqs...hectic.

Feeling meh and fed up lol xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Literati - yes, it's funny about the "home" thing, it depends which country I'm in as to what I call home! I've been in Canada for 7 years now so it is like having two homes!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I always forget what it feels like to be 'normal' when pregnant! Trust me that you will get energy back and things like power walking with pram will help weight drop off. I hate walking right now, everything hurts! But I remember I will get the energy back...even if it does not feel it right now!


----------



## newbie2013

Yep, expat living does that to you! Home for me is either here or there. I think it helps that my mum doesn't live in the house I grew up in anymore. I'm no longer homesick for a place but the people. My brother is about to move back to my home state, so I can't wait to visit next summer to spend time with my whole family together, including my own lo. Hopefully dh will come for some time as well.

I'm looking more and more pregnant and definitely feeling heavier. Baby has been super active. Almost every time I'm sitting still, within minutes, my stomach is twitching - makes dh grin every time


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - this is very true! Having a baby might make you very sleep deprived, but I definitely have more energy and motivation when I have a baby (once I'm past the initial healing stage) than during pregnancy! It really is hard to remember what 'normal' feels like during pregnancy! 

Vankiwi - that would be very interesting having two "homes" so to speak! What brought you to Canada? I also live in Canada. :)


----------



## vrogers

Thank you for the encouragement, literati! I have heard that breastfeeding helps which I plan on doing (for many reasons) and I know everyone is different and I shouldn't freak out too much over it, I should be proud of what my body will have just done. Hopefully I can ease back into working out as soon as I'm able and maybe that will help too!


----------



## Vankiwi

Newbie that will be lovely! I'm hoping we can all go back to NZ next year for a month or so, maybe for Christmas, but it'd be easier to do when baby is smaller!

Literati - we originally just came for a year for something different! 7 years later we've got engaged, married, bought a condo, have a daughter and another on the way! We love living in Canada but still miss stuff about NZ, especially family. It's hard bringing up kids and them not knowing their family very well and vice versa.


----------



## danser55

Have fun in Italy Aly I love it there!

Work has calmed down some which is great. I am however now getting nausea at night. After my dinner and it sucks. I have brownies I want to eat.


----------



## shobbs

Happy V - DAY to me :)


----------



## vrogers

Danser, I've been craving brownies! My dh came back with some store bought cheap kind and it just wasn't the same as making them. Sorry you are getting sick at night!


----------



## chitown28

shobbs said:


> Happy V - DAY to me :)

Yay congrats - happy v-day!! Gosh, a baby the size of a cantaloupe just sounds so big, blows my mind!

Glad to hear everyone else is doing well - I haven't checked in for a while because of my trip to Vegas and a 9/15 work deadline. Vegas trip was lovely. 9/15 deadline not so much.


----------



## froggyfrog

Happy vday shobbs!!!! How exciting! 

Sorry about the sickness danser, I would probably cry if I had brownies at home. I have completely changed my diet starting Friday. I failed my 1 hour test on friday, so I'm here now for my 3 hour test. Only one arm is cooperating so all of my blood draws have been from the same side. Only one more draw to go in about 10 minutes and then I'm going to chug some water and have a snack. I think I need a nap after this!


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats to those who have made it to v-day! I'm not counting v-day at 24 weeks. Sadly, the health care here isn't the same standard at the US so I wouldn't hold out much hope for a premature baby surviving at all until at least 28 weeks :-( 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - very sorry you failed your test. Maybe you will end up passing the 3 hour! I don't even know how I'd cope if I failed the test...but thankfully I won't have it done until 28 weeks so it would only affect my diet for the remaining 12 weeks. :p But even so...I love my treats! 

Newbie - sorry the health care isn't so good. At least it's extremely unlikely your baby would be born before 28 weeks! 

Danser - sorry about your nausea in the evenings. I am still a bit nauseated as well, but mostly during the day. I still can't even think about coffee without wanting to vomit...which sucks. I could really use a caffeine jolt these days! 

Vrogers- you'll do great! You definitely should feel good about your body growing a whole person! And I'm sure you'll be out walking and exercising in no time after.


----------



## newbie2013

Literati, I hope none of our babies are born before 28 weeks. I hope they all stay safe and sound for as long as possible. Our group has already had enough loss. :hugs:


----------



## danser55

froggy so sorry you failed the 1 hour, will you take the 3 hour now? I took the 1 hour failed it but passed the three hour. They have me do the test again in a few weeks since I am at risk for GD. Not looking forward to doing it again. I hope you don't have to worry about GD

Newbie- may I ask where you are from?

My nausea got a bit better as the evening went on last night so I had one small brownie before bed. It was wonderful. I'll have to finish the rest tonight, ya know before they go bad.


----------



## AliJo

V-day for me as well!! Can hardly believe I'm 24 weeks already! 

Had a long day at work and almost didn't take a lunch so I had more time to get stuff done. Thankfully I did, though. I really needed that time to unwind and get away from the stress. I was able to get in and get done and out a half hour over. Which is pretty much the quickest I ever get out. 

Newbie - I'm sorry health care isn't great there. I definitely hope all our little ones stay in until term!

Froggy - I'm sorry, that's rough. Hopefully you pass the 3 hour!

They'll probably have me test again at 28 weeks for GD. Hopefully they don't let my blood sit too long this time. Although, that's better than failing. 

My check up is Thursday. I'll be happy to hear the heartbeat again!


----------



## Ally2015

im in italy so just dropping on to say hi

congrats on v day shobbs!!

danser- sorry to hear about the nausea! hope you feel better soon... 

glad you had a nice trip chitown!
baby has been very active, i love it. very hot here, loads of walking yesterday. really tired me out, but today until friday i am just at a conference now so its more chilled out. x


----------



## slammerkin

I have a return scan tomorrow to get the pics the tech wasn't able to get last time, and then a regular appt with an NP. Need to talk to her about my refusal to take the 3-hour test and show my logs of my blood sugar testing the last few weeks. No indication I have any problem maintaining normal levels. I have no intention of doing the test at 28 weeks either. It's a waste of my time. But they'll probably just treat me as if I have GD anyway, so I need to find out what that means in terms of more tests/monitoring. Not looking forward to this appt, but at least DH is going with me.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ughh so hot &#128547;


----------



## Angel5000

I've got to get better about checking in. LoL. Honestly I'm so tired after work now that I'm coming home, eating dinner, watching an episode of TV and passing out before 8pm! :wacko: I guess that's what being on my feet all day does to me. I'll have to modify this in a few weeks I think and sit more, which is hard when I'm teaching math, but I know other math teachers who do it...it just isn't my style. :/ 


As for the activity bit: I'm feeling the same way about being active. I spend a lot of time on my feet as a teacher, and I'm still trying to get to the gym but not as much as I did before and I'm definitely finding my hips/feet are really painful after a day of activity. I've been thinking I've got to get more active and exercise because I don't want to be too exhausted during labor.


----------



## froggyfrog

I failed my 3 hour test, so I have GD.


----------



## newbie2013

Froggy, I'm so sorry! What's the recommended treatment for you?


----------



## AliJo

Froggy, I'm so sorry! That has to be rough to deal with. My friend had it as well and they just had her monitor her blood sugar. Hopefully that's all you'll have to do. 

Slammer, hope your appointment goes well! Hopefully they'll work with you without a fuss. 

My hip is hurting from standing all day yesterday. I kind of want to go for a walk today, though. Maybe do a shorter one and just take DS to the park and back instead of going to the park then taking the long way home. I just keep hoping it'll get better if I keep walking.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - I hope you can find a way to sit more while teaching. 

Froggy - very sorry you have GD! Hugs.


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- I'm sorry about the GD! Did they tell you how they will handle it? 

Ali- sorry about your hips! My main complaint right now is still the swollen feet, as well as uncomfortable at night (finding a comfortable position and then always being too hot and having to pee a few times is annoying).


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes, we will start with diet and I will record my blood sugar for them to review at each appointment. I have a nutrition class on the 26th and I will get my meter and learn how to use it. I'm really glad they are letting me try to balance out on my own before meds, I really didn't want them. But if I have trouble keeping my numbers in check we will have to go to that.


----------



## vrogers

That sounds like a good plan, froggy! I don't blame you for wanting to try first without meds. The class sounds like a good idea, I'm glad they offer that.


----------



## danser55

I'm so sorry Froggy. I hope it will be fine without the meds.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy, I'm glad they're letting you try to manage without medication. I think you can do it as long as your body can manage. 

My hands and feet are both swelling. I'm waiting for the swelling to be obvious and the doctors and nurses telling me to watch my sodium. Honestly.. It never mattered last time. I can feel my hands swell, but also my wedding ring gets hard to take off. Probably going to have to put it up towards the end.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:( sorry about swelling. Does the heat make it worse?

Saw MW this morning. All ok. Fundal height, bloods and HB ok. 

Anti D in 3 weeks
28week app booked

Xx


----------



## AliJo

Heat can make it worse. I think it's from just being up and moving around. In the morning it's not there. 

I have my check up in about 7 hours. Going to go shopping and look for some Halloween decorations afterwards. My husband came home with 40 6 packs of juice because they had them marked down to 50 each (normally like 4-5 dollars). They aren't going bad or anything the store is just redoing their grocery section. My kitchen has been flooded.


----------



## vrogers

Glad your appt went well midnight! I have to have the anti D shot as well, I think it'll be at my 28 week appt. 

Ali, that sounds like my dh. He'll come home from the grocery store with all kinds of things because "it was on sale!" Sounds like me when I buy clothes haha

My 24 week check up is Monday, no u/s this time, just the boring stuff!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers, he works there so he definitely knows a good deal when he sees one at least. I ended up going in and buying more. :dohh: Not for us, though. My stepmom wanted me to go in and grab things the facility or she might use since she is at work. Pretty much took the rest of the juice then some cans of crushed and diced tomatoes. 20 dollars for something that would have been over 100 isn't anything to complain about. 

I'm hoping along with Halloween shopping we get the tank today, so I can start cycling it. Reading reviews I think I'm going to have to order a different filter. Glad he got a "fish fund" from his DH's parents. It's going to take it all then some! It'll be a nice investment, I believe. I always wanted a fish tank and I'm hoping to do it right. 

Also I haven't talked about it, but my mother-in-law is going in for surgery next month to remove both her pinky toes and the knuckle that goes with them. May end up being more depending on what they see when they go in. She has gangrene in both feet. It's not good for her to go in for surgery. She's a surgery risk and I'm not sure what they're going to do about it, but it obviously has to be done. I'm not that close to her because had a huge falling out (me and mothers just don't get along I guess), but I try to be pleasant. I'm worried about her and obviously don't want anything worse to happen. I'm mainly worried about DH. They don't have a good relationship either, but they use to be really close and he's not good with handling these kind of things. He also struggles with depression and he plans to get put on medication for it because it can really affect him where as with me I'm better at managing. He needs something for anxiety as well I believe because he gets worked up and can't manage it sometimes. I need to get him in for it soon in case things don't go well. 

Also, don't ask me why they're waiting for the surgery. I figured they would want to do it sooner to reduce the risk of it spreading. She does have a PICC line in now with strong antibiotics going in.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I'm all for good deals! 20 sounds much better than 100!! And I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL. That sounds really scary especially being a risk for surgery. I hope everything goes as well as it can and that she makes a quick recovery. I also hope your DH is able to get some kind of help, like meds as you said, for his depression. That's such a tough situation, make sure to update us after the surgery! 

I went to this "ladies night out" thing in my town, basically a benefit for cancer where around 90 different vendors (clothing stores, boutiques, things like that) set up and you could walk around and shop. I went with my stepmom and she bought the baby a few outfits and I entered to win a free u/s at a little u/s boutique (fat chance but someone's gotta win!). I just got home a little while ago and am so uncomfortable! My back and feet are sore and I felt a bit bloated, but thankfully do feel better after laying down. 

I hope everyone's feeling well, it's a little quiet in here this evening!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all.

I can help with fish stuff! :)

My heartburn is so so bad. Nothing is shifting it at all :(


----------



## Angel5000

Froggy - :hugs: I'm so sorry! 


Ali - So sorry to hear about your MIL. I'll keep her in my thoughts! I hope all goes well.


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - What are you doing for it? You might want to ask your doctor about medication. I can't get rid of mine or keep it under wraps without Zantac which is what my doctor told me to take. I take one in the morning and it lasts all day. It will come back by bedtime sometimes, but I just manage that till I go to sleep. Just depends on when I took it since it's a 12 hour pill.

Got my flu shot yesterday. Now we all have had it done. DH and DS's injection spots got swollen, red, and hot. So far I think I've lucked out other than the typical soreness. The appointment went great. Heart rate was 142 and he kicked the doppler. Last night I was snuggling up to DS and I felt baby man pushing on him then shift away. 

Thanks for thinking about my MIL. She's definitely afraid to have surgery.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - good thinking on the flu shot. That reminds me I should get mine in October. 

I hope your MIL's surgery goes well and that she stays Safe. Sorry about your dh's depression! I hope he gets some help soon. I know it is also difficult to have a depressed spouse, so hope you're hanging in there as well! 

I hope you all have a great weekend. I am very excited to be off work, but there isn't much to look forward to this weekend, as DH has a work event pretty much all Saturday afternoon and evening, and we have to take dd to her first swimming lesson in the morning which I am dreading. What was I thinking?! :p I do NOT want to be seen in a bathing suit while so pregnant!


----------



## AliJo

It's generally not so bad, his depression, but when it flares it can be difficult. I think it's helped since I've gotten out of school. Just having more time together helps.


----------



## newbie2013

Dh also has mental health concerns, which is something I worried about when I first got pregnant. Fortunately, pregnancy seems to bring him joy and lifts him out of depressive moods. I'm hoping that continues. He's going to see his doctor soon for a check up and probably an adjustment to his meds. He's excited at the prospect of the baby coming - thank god.

Afm, I'm feeling pretty good. We're still trying to figure out a name... such a difficult task :-(


----------



## Vankiwi

Newbie have you got any ideas? I've actually just been googling for ideas myself!


----------



## newbie2013

Vankiwi, for names?


----------



## Vankiwi

Yes, for names!


----------



## newbie2013

We've got a few we're talking about but nothing we really love yet. Unfortunately, I didn't find anything when going through almost 900 student names when auditing our student lists at the start of the year :-(


----------



## newbie2013

Meant to add, we're googling as well. Still no luck. Thank goodness we have lots of time!


----------



## Vankiwi

Do you work at an international school? Is DH Aussie too? I think it was about now we picked DD1's name but I'm not panicking yet :haha:


----------



## newbie2013

Yes, I do work at an international school, but dh is a local and so are the majority of our kids. We want a name that works both here and there. Difficult choice.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Sorry about your DH! It's been pretty good for us as well lately, but I would still like him to get in soon because it sucks when it flares up. 

Name wise, we have a list going and I need to do some searching. I don't feel we can pick a name until we see him. Although, I think DH is pretty set on one and I know he's been close to calling him that. I really liked it, but I'm coming to love it even. So most likely it's the one. I'm not 100% sure on the middle name, though.


----------



## Literati_Love

We are about 95% sure on our first name, but not sure at all on middle names! For some reason we can't find something that flows quite right. Also, we can't decide if we should use one of our favourite middle names, because if we had 3 girls we would want to use it as a first name! With my dd1, we already had her name picked out years before she conceived!! :haha: So having to think about it at all is a bit different for us.


----------



## danser55

We haven't talked names since we lost Maggie. There is one name we've held off on using through both of our losses, so I hope we will get to use that for Duck.

I'm so excited happy, today is viability!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A small thing but a huge milestone to me.


----------



## newbie2013

I've had two girls names for Years (one is even an Arabic name too so would have been perfect)... of course he's a boy! Never liked any boys names in particular, even complete western names. I'm sure we'll figure it out by the time he comes. We're under pressure a bit from family because it is tradition here to have a kid's name picked out months in advance. Screw them! This is our kid, not their's!


----------



## newbie2013

By the way, is anyone experienced with or considering using cloth diapers? I'm trying to work out if I should convince dh they're a good idea or not. He's not good with... bodily fluids... I know, and he knows, he'll be changing diapers and dealing with poop, but are cloth diapers taking my expectations of him to a whole new level?


----------



## vrogers

Congrats on viability, danser! Not a small thing at all, I'm counting down to that day and then 28 weeks next! Can't wait to hear what y'all name Duck! 

Newbie, I'm wondering the same! Don't think I would be able to convince dh to use them but I would like to hear of someone's experience! 

Went to a few stores today including hobby lobby and found a letter "L" that I can paint and hang on the wall in the nursery. Also took a little bump picture, I know it's not huge yet but it FEELS huge and is starting to get harder to hide.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel5000

Happy Weekend everyone! Today we were running some errands, and tomorrow we are talkig about maybe going to the fair. We'll see how long I last. :haha: I had to buy some memory foam shoes today because I can't be on my feet without it and I can only wear my sandals for so long. :haha: 

Other than that my weekend consists of grading papers and playing video games. :p I'm trying to take it easy. This week is open house at the school so on Thursday after teaching all day I have to go back to work from 5:30-8pm. And since most teachers don't live close enough to make it worth going home, they end up staying all day. Makes it a horribly long day. 

Literati - :haha: I felt the same way about swimming suit while pregnant! I was going to buy a maternity swimsuit because swimming is so much more comfortable than anything else but didn't want to spend the money so I found a pair of shorts that I can wear and feel comfortable in, and a halter swimsuit top that is long enough and a size or so bigger so that I'll be able to wear it for quite awhile. And, on the plus side, a swimsuit makes the bump fairly obvious so everyone just sees you're pregnant and thinks "aww a pregnant woman". People love pregnant women! :haha: 

Newbie - That's hilarious that you mention looking for names when auditing student names! :haha: I do the same thing. I've kept a list of names I like for years, often adding names I see on student rosters. However I then have to go back and cross names off the list if I teach a student whose name is on my list but the student turns out to be one that has a horrible attitude or something. It taints the name. :rofl: 

We discussed the idea of cloth diapers and decided no. Neither of us deal with waste well, especially poop, and so we decided that despite the cost and the "better for the environment" bit, we'd go with disposable diapers. 


Danser - CONGRATS on Viability!!! 

Vrogers - adorable! Love the bump!


----------



## AliJo

I considered using cloth diapers with my first but it didn't turn out since we don't live in an apartment with a washer and dyer. It was actually DH's idea. I would still like to, but it's very intimidating with all the different styles. They're so stinking cute, though! I do have one. If I do decide to do it, it'll be part time probably. 

Also they hybrids. There is one I saw where the insert is flushable. You just swish it first to help break it up. 

I just cut my sons hair with a pair of hair trimmers. Much shorter that I prefer. It turned out fine, but I need to take some scissors around his ears to get it trimmed up better. It's curly so it a few areas where it looks like it's going to want to stick up. Thankfully his hair grows fast. I figured I might as well try it or I'll never know if I like it or not. He was a terror at his last hair appointment, maybe this will give him some time for him to chill out a bit more for his next one.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We have 2 names picked...but not 100% on girls. It depends when she is born (if is a girl!)

25 weeks today.

I love idea of cloth but already have so much washing ;(


----------



## newbie2013

I love the idea of cloth as well, but I can't do it unless dh is on board. The extra washing doesn't bother me so much, since we're lucky that most of the time our weather is good enough to dry outside in a day. He's jot hugely experienced with changing babies (neither am I!) and I'm just not sure of the extra steps required for cloth would put him off completely. The convenience of disposables is definitely attractive but when I look at the cost comparison to cloth - is it scary! 

Out of curiosity, how much do disposables cost in the US? Here, a bag of 96 pampers brand costs about $16, but I'm expecting that to increase soon with inflation and other factors.


----------



## Ally2015

hello all!

just quickly saying hi, got back from italy late last night and got lots to do, put washes on, make some food etc. Feeling quite tired and emotional, we also have a friend staying in our one bed flat while he looks for a place. Just at the point now where its just annoying and i want him to go! he stayed in our flat while we went to italy and he said he's gonna sort out a hostel to stay in next week.

hope everyine is doing well, will read eveything properly later and catch up.
I have midwife check up tomorrow, and tues im 24 weeks :)


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - I pay 35 dollars for my son's size 5 pampers cruisers with 108 in the box. We use size 6 at bedtime because he'll wet through. Those are the same price with only 86 in the box. I'll be using pampers swaddlers on the newborn which I believe are around the same price if not just a little more expensive. Says like 38 on the website for a box of 168 size one. I may go to ordering online. I can get bigger boxes and saves a little and I can still use our discount. Just wish I could use coupons as well. That makes them even cheaper, but have to do that in store. 

I really wanted to use cloth to save money. It didn't work out that way and I still think I'll try it if we get out of here before baby comes. Even if it's only part of the time. Even 3-6 a day would save a lot! Also you may find you really love some of the cheaper brands. I tried several but I didn't like any, but many people swear by them.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks alijo! I know the cheaper ones both aren't that much cheaper and are awful. My sister in law went through every brand and they just weren't worth the minimal savings. Cloth part time might be a solution. Perhaps I'll start with that and see how it goes. Of course, I have the added complication of needing them brought in from overseas... maybe I'll order added whole set but only get my mum to bring half, then go part time at the start to see if we like them then either collect the rest when I'm there in summer or sell then unused... I'll try to speak to dh about it soon... Once he's very his cold.


----------



## froggyfrog

I think the idea of cloth diapering is nice, but not for us. I'm hoping we can use luvs brand. It's just a little bit cheaper than pampers, but supposed to be good quality. My sil only used the dollar store brand diapers for all 3 of her kids, and swears by them. Idk though, I would hate to have leaks. I actually feel a little like a pro at changing diapers. I have been an aunt since I was 12 and that's when my diaper changing career began! Lol!


----------



## danser55

newbie- I really wanted to cloth diaper. H isn't into the idea really so most of that responsibility would fall to me. Plus we haven't decided on care when I go back to work either. If we got a nanny cloth diapering would be fine, if we did day care most day cares won't deal with cloth diapering.

Vrogers cute bump! My next countdown is 28 weeks.


----------



## slammerkin

Definitely don't buy a cloth stash if your DH is not on board. Mine wasn't on board, but I bought a lot anyway, hoping to convince him. Well, he was terrible at fastening and would have a leak anytime he tried. I did them when I changed diapers while I was on maternity leave, but once I went back to work it wasn't worth it and we went full disposable. Not gonna waste time with any cloth with this one.


----------



## Angel5000

I've gone back and forth with the cloth idea. I love the idea of saving money but I don't know if we are up for the additional steps involved with cloth. And I don't know much about it. Plus, By September next year baby will have to be in daycare, and daycares won't put up with the cloth diaper thing so ... I think we're going to go disposable.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ugh. I have drive 768 miles since friday.... x


----------



## Vankiwi

I thought about cloth with DD, but as we don't have in suite washer and dryer it's just not practical.

Those of you with poo aversions, you'll get over that quickly! It's different when it's your own flesh and blood too I think.


----------



## vrogers

Just had my 24 week appointment, measuring on track and her hb is perfect and my 28 week appt is set, my last 4 week one!


----------



## newbie2013

Just booked my 24 week appointment for Thursday! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ally2015

danser- congrats on viability

vrogers- lovely bump :)

midnight fairy- what a lot of driving hope you get some rest! 

i see we are all talking nappies... i really am not sure what we wll do, like the idea of cloth and it being better for the environment but have a feeling will end up with disposable ones. 

had midwife appt, all is good, measuring on track and little boy is kicking lots. 24 weeks tomorrow, and i have my 28 week midwife appt booked :) exciting times.

attached my 23 week 6 day bump pic :) getting HUGE! someone asked me if i am having twins!
 



Attached Files:







ywzay1pA.jpg_large.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newbie2013

Ally2015, that's pretty much how I look/feel today. He seems to have popped out overnight. I'm struggling with constipation again and I'm wondering if that's causing additional bloating for me because I really wasn't that big yesterday! One of my favourite kids saw me today for the first time this year and came today hug me. When he did, he immediately felt my bump and beamed up at me and asked if I am going today have a baby. I'd love today name my kid after this kid but I don't like the way his name would be pronounced in the west - it's ismail which is pronounced with s here, but with sh by all he foreigners! Ismail is fine, but I don't like Ishmael.


----------



## Vankiwi

Newbie I have to be careful with names too (although not as challenging as you I bet!!) - I want the name to be prenounced the same in Canada and NZ, so although I like Scarlett, have ruled it out!


----------



## slammerkin

We considered some very Irish names, but ultimately couldn't commit to any because they'd be too hard for people to pronounce here in America. DH is born and raised in Ireland, but now that we live here, we didn't want to inflict a hard Irish name on a child!


----------



## Ally2015

ismail is a lovely name!!
i always have a problem with my name (Aliyah)- it's said and pronounced in so many ways. My son will have an arabic name,we can't quite decide but they will all probably be pronounced in different ways by different people haha. 

my heartburn is sooooooooo bad, really struggling with it.


----------



## Vankiwi

Slammer there are lots of Irish names I love too!


----------



## Anababe

Hello ladies

Sorry I'm a bit rubbish at getting on here too often at the moment.. still settling in new house just been super busy.

Finally had my scan on Thursday, confirmed girl and all was looking fine. She's an active little thing and was not making it very easy for the sonographer but got there eventually!

I've had terrible heartburn last few days it just doesn't ever seem to go! And I have been sick a couple of mornings too but otherwise I'm feeling pretty good at the minute.

Congrats to everyone that has made it to V day! 2 more days for me :D


----------



## newbie2013

Ally2015 said:


> ismail is a lovely name!!
> i always have a problem with my name (Aliyah)- it's said and pronounced in so many ways. My son will have an arabic name,we can't quite decide but they will all probably be pronounced in different ways by different people haha.
> 
> my heartburn is sooooooooo bad, really struggling with it.

Ah, the &#1593; at the beginning is really hard for non Arabs. Took me years of practice. Still struggling with &#1594;! A family member used our favourite boys name, so happy to suggest it to you - Zidan


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats on the girl anababe!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you Ally. I am still tired :( led on bed eating galaxy ha ha.

Morning all. Love all the names.

Heart burn is horrid isnt it anna ;(


----------



## Ally2015

newbie2013 said:


> Ally2015 said:
> 
> 
> ismail is a lovely name!!
> i always have a problem with my name (Aliyah)- it's said and pronounced in so many ways. My son will have an arabic name,we can't quite decide but they will all probably be pronounced in different ways by different people haha.
> 
> my heartburn is sooooooooo bad, really struggling with it.
> 
> Ah, the &#1593; at the beginning is really hard for non Arabs. Took me years of practice. Still struggling with &#1594;! A family member used our favourite boys name, so happy to suggest it to you - ZidanClick to expand...

Zidan is nice, i like Z names. I also like Zakariya, Zaryaan and Zaaraan, choosing a name is hard!


----------



## Ally2015

v day for me today! yah!


how is everyone? heartburn is awful Midnight fairy, i had some gaviscon last night and just ate a small dinner and nothing for a few hours before bed, which seemed to help. 

x


----------



## newbie2013

Ally2015 said:


> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ally2015 said:
> 
> 
> ismail is a lovely name!!
> i always have a problem with my name (Aliyah)- it's said and pronounced in so many ways. My son will have an arabic name,we can't quite decide but they will all probably be pronounced in different ways by different people haha.
> 
> my heartburn is sooooooooo bad, really struggling with it.
> 
> Ah, the &#1593; at the beginning is really hard for non Arabs. Took me years of practice. Still struggling with &#1594;! A family member used our favourite boys name, so happy to suggest it to you - Zidan Click to expand...
> 
> Zidan is nice, i like Z names. I also like Zakariya, Zaryaan and Zaaraan, choosing a name is hard!Click to expand...

Zakariya is Zidan's older brother ;-)


----------



## Anababe

I really feel for us all suffering from heartburn. I've not been as bad today but it's still just always there. Doesn't help that I drink alot of fizzy drinks which just makes it worse.

A couple days early but here's my (almost) 24 week bump pic i took last night. Ignore my OH thinking he's funny getting in my photo haha

Tired today can't seem to stop yawning!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20160919-210811-480x853.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## vrogers

Ana, your OH photobomb made me giggle! Your bump is so cute! Also we are both due with girls on the same day :)


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Just checking in. I haven't been able to ready back yet but hope you all are doing well! I've had an eventful couple weeks...DH, DS and I were all sick and had to cancel get away plans with DH. Then both my car and phone broke in the same week and had to buy new of each. Sigh. It's been an expensive week!

Pregnancy wise, V-day was yesterday! :happydance::happydance: I've been on anti nausea meds for a couple weeks now and it is night and day. I can FINALLY function again! A couple times I've forgotten to take my afternoon meds and it kicks back in in the evening....and I get reminded why I'm on this regiment. I tell DH this baby best be cute because this pregnancy has been so much harder lol.

Question for you all- have you guys experienced sharp hip/pelvic pains? Not a come and go pain but a constant sharp pain making it hard to walk? Woke up this morning with significant pain by my right pelvic bone. At first I thought it was gas pains but it's not going away. I'm sure it's normal (and baby is so low they could be pushing on something) just looking to see if anyone can sympathize. 

I'm going to sit down and read through now and catch up!


----------



## Ally2015

hehe lovely bump anababe!! yes my heartburn is almost constant but does lessen at times and other times it's really bad. Sparkling water is supposed to help, i've had some relief from that, as well as yoghurt. 

kksy9b- sorry to hear you've had a rough week! car and phone- that sucks! however, congrats on v day :) i feel for you and your hip pain, i dont have it, but i think pregnancy is just going to be filled with different aches and pains. I have had some cramping, though but think thats not drinking enough water. x


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Ally...I'll be happy when baby is here and the aches go away :)

Read back and glad everyone is doing well! 

As for cloth diapers, we part time CD'd for the first year. I always used disposables at night and there would be times where he would go through a massive growth spurt and be leaking g a lot so I would go disposables for a few days. I did enjoy it and am hoping to do it again this time around the same way. The laundry isn't bad when you can hang outside to dry...just gets hard in the winter when have to use dryer (especially if it dries based on weight). Here is a link with some basic info if you're interested. You can also back out in the menu for some additional info to get used to the lingo etc. 

https://itsy-bitsy-bums.myshopify.com/pages/ready-to-buy


----------



## chitown28

Hi everyone - glad to hear everyone is doing well for the most part! Can't believe we're all around 24 weeks. How the time flies!

I just had my 24 week appointment this morning. I was getting nervous because it took the doctor a good 2 or more minutes to find the heartbeat! Apparently since she's breech my little girl's heartbeat was a bit higher up than normal. Also had my glucose test this morning. Went with the lime flavor and it tasted like a melted lime Popsicle or flat Sprite. Hoping I pass the 1hr because I'm not a fan of getting my blood drawn!

Love all the bumps! Here's mine at 24 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chitown28

Ally - happy v day! Hope you had a fantastic time in Italy. The food there must have been like a pregnant woman's dream! Love your bump pic too, so cute!


----------



## newbie2013

I've spent some more time talking to my teacher colleague who cloth diapers full time and I pretty much came to the conclusion that part time would be best for us. Now waiting for dh to get over his cold so his head is clear enough to discuss it.

Good news... dh's cousin is coming to visit and bringing the stroller that we want from the UK and about half the price I could get It here AND she's insisting that's it's her gift to us! The small price we have to "pay" is dh going to the airport at 3am to meet them! Sometimes family surprises!


----------



## slammerkin

My hip pain is pretty bad if I've been sitting at work for a long stretch. It eases after walking for a bit, but it comes back every time I get up from sitting.

Anyone else sometimes feel like their belly is going to EXPLODE? It's so uncomfortable at times. I'm sure it's made worse by eating and constipation. :(


----------



## newbie2013

Slammerkin, yes! I was right there with you yesterday. I felt awful. Had great... success in the bathroom  today and feel like a changed woman! My bloating went way down, but the extra bump that had popped out yesterday has remained popped... just don't have the uncomfortable stomach area above today.


----------



## Ally2015

Chitown- what a lovely little bump you have :) Italy was a pregnant womans dream in terms of food, however too carby. Was so bloated all the time! happy v day to you yoo :)

newbie2013- that is a great gift!

slammerkin- if i eat a big meal, and bloat i look huge and stomach feels so uncomfortable. Its really not nice. however i haven't been constipated at all, so i can't really complain. I'm trying to eat small meals often, to help with the bloating and bloody heartburn. I am actually so fed up of heartburn haha. 16 weeks to go!!


----------



## Angel5000

V-Day was Monday! <3 I'm so excited!  I'm also HUGE. I've got my v-day bump and then for comparison purposes I did a side by side of 20w and 24w....holy cow I've gotten HUGE in 4 weeks. and in that time I've gained almost no weight. It's all baby belly!


Slammer - I'm right there!! I feel like I'm going to burst, I'm just huge!
 



Attached Files:







14368827_10104914976854020_6031895390572338979_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









14330055_10104914977507710_10230384385948_n.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

Beautiful bump pics, everyone. You all look amazing!


----------



## danser55

Everyone's bumps look so adorable!!!

I've been battling acid reflux all day. Yuck. I hope to remember to post a picture tomorrow night.

Slammer- I told H over the weekend she is about a week or two away from breaking through my stomach like the scene in alien. I just assume this has never happened and never will.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely bump.

Am so stressed :( worried this bub will be pre. Becausw of sheer stress.

Booked a 4d scan though!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Lovely bump pictures girls. I'm with everyone on the belly popping. I feel I just can't eat as much as I used to. After lunch or dinner I just feel awful. Need to do smaller meals more often, but that is tricky when you're working lots! 

I can't believe how quickly time is flying by. Only 15 weeks to go!! Hoping everyone has a great day Xx


----------



## Ally2015

Angel5000- lovely bump!! :) i've gotten big too, i haven't weight myself but do feel it's mainly baby bump gain!

Midnight fairy- why so stressed? :( please try to relax. when is scan? i really want to book one too!

Sunshine Star- im trying to do the smaller meals more often too, i get too uncomfortable. I am trying hard just to eat when i am really hungry and be healthier. 

anyone having some mild cramping? midwife wasn't concerned and everything was perfect at my 24 week appointment but just wondering if anyone else is also experiencing it?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just stress with kids dad and mediation etc. Ugh. 

Thank you.

Scan is on the 28th. Excited. We just booked 4d not the HD. The HD looks amazing...but super expensive and we still need a bed!

I am getting cramping often xx


----------



## Sunshine Star

Yes Ally, I have been experiencing some cramping too. I have also had some lingering shooting pains which are more prolonged pains in my belly. It's annoying not knowing the reason behind it. Getting leg cramps too but I think I need to drink more water!


----------



## Ally2015

midnight fairy- exciting about the scan. I might book a private one in a few weeks time just to see him one last time before he comes out. 
sorry to hear about the stress, but do try to relax and take it easy. 

Sunshine Star- defo drink more water. My cramps have lessened now after water. I know it is annoying, but i just put it down to normal pregnancy aches and pains, we have a lot going on in there!

i'm going to take nice hot bubble bath tonight, i suggest you ladies do the same and relax totally :)


----------



## Angel5000

I'm not having abdominal cramping but am having leg cramps and random shooting pains in stomach area but they only last a second and only happened a couple times so I don't think it's a big deal. I'm drinking lots of water. I drink a 72oz bottle every day at work. And another half of that at home in the evening. Still feeling slightly dehydrated at times so I am trying to increase but that's a lot of water! 

I also feel like she's about to burst through sometimes! :haha:



Midnight - sorry about the stress :( hope you can get some relaxation time. Sounds like you need it.


----------



## slammerkin

Glad I'm not the only one with the uncomfortable belly! I agree that "success" in the bathroom makes it feel better, lol. 

I think I've had some braxton hicks contractions as well now.


----------



## vrogers

I have cramping if I'm on my feet too long, always feel better after I lie down and drink some water. 

I was seriously considering booking a private scan in the next week or so because my 28 week appt feels so far away (not until October 17) but I know the money could be used for something else. Still considering it though. My 28 week appt will involve lots of needles with the shot for being Rh - and getting blood drawn to check for GD and I'm most likely asking for a flu shot. Only good thing is I definitely get an u/s and can't wait to see how big baby will be after not seeing her for 8 weeks. 

Hope everyone's having a good week! My dh and I are going to target this weekend to register. I've registered on Amazon already as well. My best friend is throwing my shower nov. 6 which is somehow only 6 weeks away so figured I better go ahead and go this weekend.


----------



## AliJo

Hi Ladies!

I've definitely noticed that we talk the most during the first of the week then as it gets closer to the weekend it fades off till the next week. Then there is a conversation explosion! 

I swear I'm going to lose my legs. Every time I work my legs start hurting along with my right hip. I got up to go to the restroom in the middle of the night and about just fell to the floor. Would have just stayed there as well! 

25 weeks as of yesterday for me! 15 weeks remaining!! I feel like we're getting pretty close. I was just thinking about how I'm almost down to 3 months. It's so crazy to think about! We are going to start buying the stuff we need. We're also planning on looking at a house! It's kind of a fixer upper, but seems to be mostly cosmetic. Floors need sanded and refinished and carpet gone and either replaced or hopefully more wood under to just be finished to save some money. I'm hoping to go view it soon. It'll be a starter home for us, but it's completely affordable with good space! There are other projects I see from the pictures I'd like to tackle, but it can be down the road. 

As for stomach cramps or not feeling comfortable I haven't been too bad. I've actually gotten more regular. I was the same with my first pregnancy. At first it was constipation, but then as the pressure on stomach increased the more regular I became. I've also noticed easier movements as of the last couple of days. I think it's because I've been drinking V8 juice.


----------



## AliJo

Question - Is anyone who have children already doing a baby shower? I never did one with my first as I was too busy with school. I kind of want to do one even if it's just a small get together to be celebrate baby coming. I also thought of maybe doing one after baby is born so people can meet our little one.


----------



## AliJo

Also, I know I'm posting a lot.. sorry. 

Anyways, 5 days and I'll be in double digits!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali we are also house hunting! We only have a small two bedroom condo so would love some extra space with a yard. I'm hoping we find somewhere soon! Good luck with your hunt!

As for the baby shower, I did have one with my first, not sure if I'll have one this time, guess that's up to my friends! I'd be happy just going out for lunch or something.


----------



## AliJo

Van - We are only in a 2 bedroom apartment and I'm telling you it's not large enough at all! The one I'm going to look at is a 3 bedroom 1.75 bath. It says it's 3,000 sq feet which I think is inaccurate, but it's not small by the pictures. I would prefer a 4 bedroom, but right now a 3 would be enough for several years. I think I want a party more than a shower. Just come eat and be excited about the baby basically. Maybe a diaper shower after the baby comes, that would be nice.


----------



## Ally2015

Alijo- sorry to hear about the leg pains and cramps! i've personally not really been constipated at all, and only had that every now and then in the first tri. I think i just get uncomfortable because i am so small


----------



## chitown28

We're house hunting, too! We're in a 1 bedroom apartment so will be in sore need of some extra space. House hunting is so fun but also so hard. I really loathe moving, too. We're not ordering a crib and such until after we find a new place!


----------



## Angel5000

Can someone give me an idea of what braxton hicks feels like for sure? I think I might be having some, a little, but I'm not 100% sure. 

I do know that my abdomen/stomach is hard/sore/crampy (a little but not like menstrual cramps or anything, just feels like my muscles and skin are stretched too far) by my 5th period of the day and I think it's because I'm on my feet all day so by the time I get to that period my body is over it. I'm trying to drink lots of water to help but I can't lie down, and I do try to sit some but I have a hard time sitting while teaching. Math is a very demonstrative subject and I tend to be at the whiteboard OR moving around the room helping kids all the time. :wacko: 


VRogers - that's nice you get a 28 week US. Is there a reason you get another scan at 28 weeks? I'm basically not getting any more scans unless doctor decides to go ahead and order another one in late 3rd trimester because my placenta was on the low side. 

What types of items are you registering for?? I need ideas for what to put on baby registry. I'm kind of lost with that idea. :dohh:


Ali - I don't have kids already but I'm still sort of up in the air about a baby shower. Unfortunately aside from coworkers I don't have a lot of friends or family in this area - almost all live out of state, so I don't know if I'll throw one. Usually someone at the school will throw a baby shower for teachers who are pregnant, but I don't know if anyone will this year so :shrugg:


----------



## vrogers

Angel- I'm not sure what the usual routine is here (if people generally get 28 week u/s) but my dh was born with a heart issue so we are carefully watching her heart. So far all has been good but my doctor said we'll see more at 28 weeks and be able to decide if we want to look into it further or not! 

As far as the registering, I was completely lost as well! I used the Amazon checklist as well as lots of pinterest searching "baby registry must haves" and whatnot. We are doing Amazon for people who prefer to shop online (and it's usually the cheaper option) and target for those who prefer to shop in stores. I also would like to see bigger items (stroller, car seat, bouncer/swing, etc) in person to get a feel! It's very overwhelming jumping in blind but I found "researching" aka lots of googling lists helped a ton!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali we have 1000sqft currently, would be happy with anything over 1300sqft but preferably 1800sqft or so! Makes it very cramped when family comes to stay for a few weeks, can't imagine a baby too! We need more space. And I'd love a yard!


----------



## Ally2015

we only have a one bed flat and need somewhere bigger but cannot afford anything just now, so we are going to either stick with our flat for another year or move in with my parents for a year and save. 

i have been so forgetful recently, last night i forgot i had tickets to a concert and missed it, the other day i missed my hair appointment and in general i keep forgetting or confusing dates and times of things.


----------



## slammerkin

We bought our house when I was newly pregnant with DD and moved in when I was 5 weeks along, and morning sickness had just hit hard! That was a bit rough! I don't see us moving anytime soon. We have a townhouse with three bedrooms and a finished basement. It's enough for now, and maybe forever.

Angel, for me I notice braxton hicks first as feeling like there's a weight on my chest, or like I'm being squeezed - it's only then that I notice my belly has gone a bit hard.

I don't miss all the researching and registering for a baby shower! Being on the other side of infancy now I see how a lot of stuff really doesn't matter that much and there's not much you need to start off other than clothes, diapers, and feeding supplies like bottles or breast pads. I don't think there will be any shower for me this time, which is fine. I had to coax my friends and mom to hold one for me last time, which was really frustrating, so yeah.


----------



## AliJo

Angle - Sometimes they're hard to tell. You often won't even notice them. I tend to notice them if I start doing too much or moved too quick. A quick dart across the room might cause my stomach to tighten. It basically just feels tighter on my lower abdomen for me generally and the only pain I get is if movement feels to be stretching it out. I only ever feel it down on my lower abdomen. It was the same for my contractions. I never felt them up high just down low. If you get use to feeling how hard your belly is you can tell that way sometimes as well. It'll get really hard with some of the BH contractions. 

Van - I need a yard so bad! I love nature and really want my own space for plants and hopefully a garden next year. Also my children need a place to run and play. DS loves being outdoors. 

Ally - You're not alone. I'm forgetful as well and at work it could be disastrous! I make sure to really check myself because sometimes I just can't keep things straight. A lot of it comes from lack of sleep, but if someone tells me to go bed early I'll just laugh at them. Like I get that privilege. 12 hours are rough as it is, but during pregnancy I really hate them. The days off are nice, but still. It's hard to justify being so tired when you're dealing with people and their lives. 

I keep having dreams that I'm going to have a precipitous labor and that I won't make it to a hospital so it'll just be at home. No clue why.. maybe I just want a quick labor! I can just imagine DH trying to deliver a baby! I asked him how he would feel about it and he's basically all "Oh well if I have to, I have to." Then I can just imagine DS freaking out because he has no idea what the heck is going on and his mom is in distress. At least I wouldn't have to stress about who will have DS!


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies, had my 24 week appointment today. Everything with baby looks good. He's growing well. Unfortunately, the doctor noted that my cervix is shorter and softer than it should be. He seemed concerned about it and prescribed progesterone suppositories for me again (had them at the start). I, of course, immediately turned to Dr Google to see what it means to have a shorter, softer cervix at 24 weeks. Thankfully, it is longer than 25mm, which seems to be the arbitrary number they've picked where preterm labour is likely. My doctor is confident that the suppositories will help and he hasn't suggested bed rest or anything and doesn't want to see me again for another 4 weeks, so I'm hoping it isn't as bad as I fear. 

Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## slammerkin

No experience with that newbie, but I hope the suppositories help!

I might have a scan at 36 weeks to check my placenta. I had a deeply embedded placenta with DD that wouldn't detatch and I ended up with a lot of bleeding. It's not likely to happen again, but we might check on it anyway.


----------



## vrogers

Newbie, no experience here either but I hope the suppositories help and I think it's a positive thing that your doc doesn't seem too concerned and hasn't put you on bed rest.


----------



## Ally2015

Newbie- no experience but don't worry about it. The suppositories will help and doc doesn't seem too concerned :)


----------



## danser55

I am getting a scan at 24 weeks beyond that I don't know. I know I am getting some extra scans to check on Duck after loosing her twin. The last u/s I had was the 20 week scan I will have gone almost 5 weeks without seeing her. I feel like my stomach is one giant sore muscle.


----------



## chitown28

Newbie - no experience here, but i agree with everyone it's good your doctor doesn't seem too concerned!

Danser - is your 24 week scan scheduled soon? I also don't know if I'll be getting another one or not. I thought dr's typically did one to check the position of your baby before delivery, but maybe not? Our baby is breech right now so I wonder how they'll know if she's turned or not without a scan...

Got my glucose test back today and passed it. However, they also did a hemoglobin and hematocrit test. My hemoglobin was right at the low end of the normal range at 11.6 and my hematocrit was quite a bit lower than the standard range at 33.1 Has anyone had experience with low hemoglobin and hematocrit? I guess it means I'm verging on anemic? Doctor doesn't seem concerned, but of course I can't help but worry.


----------



## froggyfrog

I have been horribly forgetful too, I forgot our birthing center tour twice now. 

We are having a scan at 24 weeks, and another at 28 weeks to check my placenta position. As long as it moves I guess that will be our last scan, but if it doesn't move then I will have more, and also be put on bedrest starting at 32 weeks.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - I guess that's one good thing about the placenta. Although, I'm sure you'd much rather have less ultrasounds and a safe lying placenta! 

Chit - Glad you passed! If they didn't seem concerned about your H&H I wouldn't worry too much. Just increase your intake of iron rich foods if you want to do something to help it. If you start to show signs or strengthening signs of anemia I would call. I say the strengthening because some of the signs come along with pregnancy. 

Slammer - That doesn't sound like a good experience. Glad the chances are slim for it to happen again! Hopefully they check just to be sure. 

Newbie - No experience. If you have any extra concerns I would call them to get them cleared up and hear their reasoning.


----------



## Vankiwi

Chi - they can feel if baby is head down or not without a scan.


----------



## Ally2015

chitown28- glad you passed glucose test :) i wouldn't worry at all, the docs don't seem concerned and like alijo said, increase iron rich foods in your diet. And yeah like vankiwi said, they can tell position just by feeling your belly. Your baby has plenty of time to move yet so don't worry. My midwife told me she couldnt tell position of mine yet as it's hard to tell the difference between a head and a bum haha. 

woke up with horrid leg cramp today, urgh it's horrible.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh, I forgot to say, I don't need to do the tolerance test! Doc ordered a blood sugar test two hours after a meal and if that's okay, then he won't bother with a tolerance test. but if it isn't then I'll do the tolerance test. I also found out that he also works at a brand new maternity hospital that's within walking distance of our house (30 minutes walk). Going to check It out today or tomorrow.

Interesting to know that they can tell the position by feeling - I guess that's how they did it before ultrasound! Not knowing the difference between head and bum - hahahaha!


----------



## newbie2013

And thanks for your support ladies!


----------



## AliJo

You might be surprised and be able to tell yourself. It depends on the person and if you have an anterior placenta it can make it harder. I know people who could tell if it was their bottom, feet, hands etc just by feeling. I couldn't feel baby's anatomy well with my first probably because I had an anterior placenta.


----------



## danser55

Chitown- my scan is scheduled for Wednesday. I am so excited to see her again. 

Yay tomorrow is 25 weeks only ~15 more to go after that.


----------



## Ally2015

anyone notice a change in their babies movement?
mine was really active all the time, now is quiet mostly during the day and quite active at night. I'm wondering whether it's just a growth spurt, change in position or him changing his pattern. Midwife told me not to worry about movement changes etc until 28 weeks but i always can;t help but worry a little! x


----------



## AliJo

Congrats on 25 weeks Danser!

Ally - Movement has changed for me. I use to feel him more often when I was up and about, but it is less now. Now it's mainly only when I sit still for awhile and at night. I did read something recently that movement will put them to sleep around this time. That my contribute to some of the changes! 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend! No big plans here. Going to start looking around for an apple orchard to go to.


----------



## Ally2015

Thanks Alijo. I felt him a lot during my yoga class, and just now can feel him wriggling around as i sit to type, but i do feel a difference in movement pattern. 

My weekend, no big plans either. DH is working most of it, so i'm going to see my parents tonight and catch up with some uni work etc. x


----------



## AliJo

I'm researching mortgages and different loan programs. It's no fun, but I would rather be well informed vs losing out on a good opportunity. Right now we're in a lower income bracket with me only working prn/part time. We would really want to get a no down payment plan so we have more money to work with. It would be easier to get a home after tax time, but I would rather move before baby comes. If it doesn't happen that's fine, but it would make my life much easier to be moved before. I'm pushing pretty hard to find a place right now. This one place would be perfect that I'm looking at because it's affordable with plenty of space. A little bit of cosmetic work needed, but other than that it looks pretty good to go. Hopefully anyways.. still need to see it.


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali we are looking at 7 open homes this weekend! I'm pretty keen to buy before baby comes too, and then we will rent our current place out.


----------



## Literati_Love

Good luck with all the house hunting, you guys! I can definitely see it being nice to be moved in and settled before the baby arrives. 

No change in movement for me except just more of it. Since the beginning, I have mostly only felt when lying down or relaxing, especially at night. When I'm walking around, I don't usually feel anything. 

My weekend is going pretty well! DH let me sleep in (as he always does now that I'm pregnant), and now he's even taking dd to her swimming lessons by himself so I can relax! I just made myself some French toast, and am then going to shower in peace and then read a bit! Lovely. DH has a work thing tonight, though, so I'll be alone with dd. That should be fine, though! :)


----------



## AliJo

Do people looking for a home look at the sex offender registry? I have been so I at least know what is in the area, for what, and if I decide I like a house that there isn't one that puts my children at risk right next door.


----------



## chitown28

So funny - my hubby and I are heading out to look at houses right now! Looks like quite a few of us planning to move!

And thanks everyone for responding about questions on baby's position. I didn't realize you could tell without an ultrasound!

Ally - just yesterday and today I noticed baby isn't moving as much as before! Maybe both are going through a growth spurt!

Danser - yay for 25 weeks and for your scan on Wednesday! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Alijo - that's a great thing to check. I totally forgot about it but certainly will now that you reminded me! Too many creepy people out there.


----------



## Ally2015

chitown28 said:


> So funny - my hubby and I are heading out to look at houses right now! Looks like quite a few of us planning to move!
> 
> And thanks everyone for responding about questions on baby's position. I didn't realize you could tell without an ultrasound!
> 
> Ally - just yesterday and today I noticed baby isn't moving as much as before! Maybe both are going through a growth spurt!
> 
> Danser - yay for 25 weeks and for your scan on Wednesday! Can't wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> Alijo - that's a great thing to check. I totally forgot about it but certainly will now that you reminded me! Too many creepy people out there.

chitown- it always makes me laugh how similar our pregnancies are haha, yes probably a growth spurt. 

good luck to all looking for houses! :)

Literati_Love- sounds like a nice chilled weekend :)


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks for the heads up about the braxton hicks! I think I'm definitely experiencing them, particularly when I am doing too much for too long at the gym. I get a similar feeling (uncomfortable, and a very tight/hard feeling in lower to mid abdomen) when I reach the class period after lunch and I've been moving too much all day. But the ones at the gym are easier to notice, and also easier to go away (lowering intensity and slowing down helps, whereas while teaching I don't like to just stop and sit down when I'm trying to explain a concept). 

Good luck to everyone house hunting! I don't miss that at all! 


Newbie - no experience there but hopefully the suppositories help! 

danser - so exciting to get to see her again! <3 

Ally - I noticed an increase in movement lately. I was only feeling her move in the evening for a couple hours before bed, even if I had a lazy day. But the last few days I've felt her during the day once or twice (which is a big deal considering how much I am on my feet), and today she's been going crazy all day and definitely kicking harder. I think it's jsut a change in position making the changes in movement. 

AliJo - I think it's a good idea to check the registry, but it's also important to take everything there with a grain of salt. When I was in high school a friend of mine was 19, dating a 17 year old, and her parents found out they were having sex and pressed charges. He was charged with Statutory Rape and is required to register on the sex offender registry now! :wacko: it's absolutely insane that he shows up on the registry just like someone who might have actually committed a violent sexual act. So just take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I know people who are on it for things that really shouldn't have gotten them on it. I do realize that not everyone on there is truly a threat. It does say the age range of the victims, though. I usually look at that. I also know that sometimes people will get on there for public nudity in an area children are and make it seem like they're predators after children, but really they just did something stupid like taking a restroom break in a bush. Once I had to sit through listening to a predator try to justify his actions that went after little boys. So, I just would rather be safe than sorry and watch out for my own. I would never be malicious with such information. 

100 days remaining tomorrow!! Almost double digits!


----------



## danser55

I am so sore today. I am really hoping tomorrow H is ok with going to BRU even for an hour to start the registry.


----------



## Ally2015

Angel5000- thats nice to have an increase in movement. My one's movements are stronger but less frequent. Last night he did some huge movements and my tummy was just moving about all over the place. But i noticed a change in his movement was associated with less heartburn for me, so i am not going to complain. 

alijo- yah for nearly double digits! how exciting!


----------



## AliJo

Danser - Hopefully you can go! I love looking at baby items! 

Finally going to tell my Dad and Stepmom what we're having today. I made a cute little box that they'll open and find blue booties. Then tomorrow hoping to start the process on looking at that house. I'm exhausted today and kind of wish we were just being lazy at home.


----------



## vrogers

Ali-what a cute idea, I'm sure they will love it! 

We registered yesterday so now I'm completely finished with that and just have to wait until the shower to see what we get so we can start on her nursery. 

I was on my feet the majority of yesterday so didn't feel as much movement. Then just a few hours ago decided to use Doppler and she kicked it so hard it felt like my whole upper body moved so I promptly took it off. She definitely does NOT like the Doppler so I try to use it sparingly. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend, we are off to New Orleans tomorrow around lunch time (we live in state but several hours from New Orleans) for another work trip for dh and I will be stuck in a hotel room for 3 days again while he's in class


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - sorry you're so tired. I am feeling a lot more physically exhausted these days. My body is just not handling carrying my 35 lb toddler around well anymore! I am also getting out of breath quite easily. I wish I could just lie around all day!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - You sound like me. DH carries DS around everywhere most of the time when we're out. DS is even asking me to pick him up less and instead drags me around by his hand. Unless he's tired then he wants held. He's 32 lbs so not much lighter. I'm trying to cherish all the little things we do together, but it's hard when all I want to do is sit around.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali- I totally hear you on it being hard to cherish your time together when you just want to sit around! I've been feeling the same way!


----------



## slammerkin

I can't handle carrying my toddler either. She's only 29 lbs but I'm small and I just can't do it for more than a minute or two. Thankfully she doesn't need much carrying, but picking her up for various things like getting in and out of the car seat is a pain in the butt!

I also just want to lay around all the time. I forced both of us to get out and about yesterday to playgrounds and shopping.

I'm trying to "quit" Facebook for a while. I uninstalled the app this morning. I waste so much time scrolling, scrolling, scrolling. I want to take better care of my house (cleaning, organizing, etc) and not be so attached to my damn phone all the time.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I hear you with mindless facebooking.

My toddler needs to be picked up loads :(

Consultant app this morning. He has signed me back to midwife and gave homebirth the thumbs up!


----------



## Ally2015

hey all

i feel your pain- even though i have no other kids, i do feel more fatigued and tired and just want to lay around and do nothing!! 

i had a little scare today, had a bad nights sleep and was stressed yesterday. Woke this morning and left straight to work with no food or water, and about an hour in work i started feeling dizzy, like i was going to vomit and my vision went all blurry and i had a little black out. I called DH (who was just about to go to work) who came and got me, and by that time i was feeling better. Called midwife who told me to go in and get checked. My blood pressure was on the low side and they told me just to take it very easy. baby was fine, they checked his heartbeat and he was moving away as normal. 

was so scary at the time x


----------



## slammerkin

So sorry you had to go through that scare Ally, but glad everything seems to be fine!

On Friday I woke feeling dizzy and nauseated, and it lasted on and off most of the day. Mild, but annoying. Back to normal by the next day. Pregnancy is a roller coaster.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - that sounds scary! Glad all is ok. Make sure you take care of yourself and keep eating regularly! 

Glad lots of people can relate to just wanting to be a blob all day! If only pregnancy gave us a free pass to do whatever we wanted. :p


----------



## vrogers

Ally, glad everything is okay! Pregnancy is weird and feels like a roller coaster. 

Glad I'm not the only one who just wants to sit down all the time! I feel so lazy. Yesterday dh cleaned his 'office' and my back and feet were killing me so I was no help, just sat there and then eventually had to go lie down


----------



## Ally2015

i hereby give us all a pass to sit on our bums and lounge as much as we like!! :) haha if only.

thanks guys- feeling better now, just got a bad cold so i feel run down and tired. pregnancy is a rollercoaster!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh no hope you are ok now? :(


----------



## Sunshine Star

Glad you're ok Ally. I have relatively low blood pressure at 100/50 last time the midwife checked and I do feel light headed if I don't eat properly. I need to try and remember to take snacks with me. Take care and rest a bit.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Glad things are okay! Sorry you had a scare!! I second giving us a pass! 

I bet we'll all be relieved to get that nesting energy. 

I got stung (by a bee, a small one I'm assuming) for the first time. I was like "Ow.. what the heck.. OW" It got on the inside of my arm and I'm assuming when I moved it got stuck between my side and arm. The stinger was still in my arm. Darn bug! 

Got a few things done. Called the bank to see if they had the type a loan I'm looking for. Waiting on a call back, but the banker was pretty sure they did. 

Also.. DOUBLE DIGITS!! :D


----------



## danser55

Glad you are ok Ally!

Add me to the list of not wanting to do anything at all, ever. I had a bad bloody nose at work today. I was worried it wouldn't stop, but it did. 

We registered yesterday, spent two hours in BRU and only finished about 1/4 of what we need. I will add some online tonight, start the amazon registry too. My shower is Nov 13th, due to anxiety it's just easier to know when the shower will be. Registering and know what to get is so overwhelming. Luckily I have a lot of friends who are already moms to give me advice.


----------



## chitown28

So scary Ally - glad you're okay! 

Totally agree with feeling like just sitting around all day. I feel huge! It doesn't help that I have severe ice cream cravings lately haha!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- one of the many reasons fall/winter is my favorite time-all the bugs die! I hope the sting doesn't hurt too much and gets better soon. Congrats on double digits! 

Danser- registering was super overwhelming for me! I started a "research" list around 12 weeks and finally narrowed everything down enough to actually register. My shower is nov. 6 so just a week before yours! We wanted to get it done in time for Black Friday sales and the holidays. 

Chitown- I've had a major sweet tooth as well unfortunately! For some reason lately mine has been rice Krispy treats!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - It wasn't the worst thing in the world, but I was amazed at how long it kept stinging. The worst thing about it was probably that my hands were full since we were getting out of the vehicle and I was grabbing my son's bag and had more stuff in the other hand and I could not get the stinger out of my arm. Between it hurting and the fact that it was in my skin was by far the worst part. 

So, was having a rough night. Went to bed really early. Woke up to use the restroom and now I can't fall back asleep. I have 4 hours till I have to get ready for work. Took my shower and maybe going to have a snack. See if it's enough for me to zonk back out. 

Also found out that the house we were looking at is actually a foreclosure. Which doesn't make it completely out of the picture because I believe the loan we are going to use will cover them. It does bring up more issues with the fact that there won't be any warranty and what not. Starting to look at others.


----------



## Ally2015

thanks everyone, feeling better, just really blocked up with a bad cold and have no appetite so need to just keep snacking on things. The weather is really changing in scotland, it's darker, colder and more wet. Just want to hibernate!

yah for double digits Ali Jo! hope you managed to get some sleep before work!

chitown- ice cream cravings! yah! i have no cravings or aversions really, i do like dairy though, cheese, yoghurts etc.


----------



## AliJo

I didn't fall back asleep till somewhere between a hour and half hour before my alarms went off. Oh gosh I'm in so much trouble today. Right now I wish I could drink as much coffee and energy drinks as I wish. Nope. Hope I don't crash at work, which I know I will.


----------



## slammerkin

It just took me a couple minutes to figure out what you meant about double digits, AliJo - LOL. Good luck with the house and loan hunting!

I was very impatient with DD last night. I feel kinda bad. Hopefully we'll have a better night tonight.


----------



## Sunshine Star

Jealous of everyone doing a gift register. It's just not the done thing in the UK and probably would be seen to be quite rude to do one. 

I think my sister may organise a baby shower but I'm not fussed either way to be honest.

I need to make a list of essential items because I'm so unorganised and have not bought anything other than a few baby grows! Eek!

Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sunshine Star said:


> Jealous of everyone doing a gift register. It's just not the done thing in the UK and probably would be seen to be quite rude to do one.
> 
> I think my sister may organise a baby shower but I'm not fussed either way to be honest.
> 
> I need to make a list of essential items because I'm so unorganised and have not bought anything other than a few baby grows! Eek!
> 
> Xx



Yes, I wouldnt dare LOL. Xx


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I'm sorry it hurt so much! I could see it being hard for me not to drop everything I was holding. I hope it's better now 

I got an $8 body pillow from Walmart yesterday and it has changed how I sleep! May not be a real pregnancy pillow but it's amazing and definitely recommend one to every pregnant person 

Has anyone started on nurseries if you're doing one? I feel a bit behind because we haven't done a thing in ours except clean the closet out, and all we have is a little collection of clothes family keeps buying us. I know we most need her car seat, bassinet, and diapers to start. We won't be able to do much until after our shower, then we will clear out the room, paint, and start getting things we need but don't get at the shower


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Baby will be in with us. We just got a new superking though and no space &#128547;


----------



## newbie2013

Thinking about buying a body pillow but I think I'd need to get two so dh doesn't steal mine! He loves hugging a pillow when he sleeps so no doubt he'd love a body pillow! 

I've started a registry but not sure I'll use it. We've already got the big three items - car seat, stroller and cot. We've also accumulated a few other bits and pieces as gifts. I know there's more we'll need, but it will be a whole set of odds and ends on the list. I'll also encourage my Australian friends to hold off buying stuff until we visit in July. That way I can bring to back with me rather than loading up my mum too much.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - sorry you had such a rough night! I was up for hours in the night both Friday and Saturday night, and was definitely way overtired by the end of the weekend and crying over everything. Thankfully I didn't have to work, though. It is the absolute worst having insomnia and then just falling asleep a bit before your alarm and having to work all day! That happened to me a lot in the first trimester, and probably will kick in again in the third. 

Ally - sorry you're sick! I am sick with a cold as well, and I have a plugged ear with mild ear pain accompanying it that is driving me absolutely insane. It isn't severe so I'm hoping it's not infected, but may have to go to the dr if it persists. Getting out of bed was brutal this morning. When you're sick it's just so hard to be motivated to get up and be a normal person! Ugh.

Slammer - I was very impatient with my dd as well last night, and had to apologize a few times for snapping. :( It's so hard when you're tired and cranky from work, pregnancy, and just life in general! Hopefully we will be in more patient moods tonight! 

We won't be doing a nursery this time. Dd1's room is staying the same so that is still decorated as the nursery. Dd2 will be in our room for quite a long time, and then I have no idea what we'll do because we don't have much space but she may have to share a room with our computers and stuff until she can get out of her crib, and then maybe we will squeeze her in the same room as dd but it will be so squishy you won't be able to move in there. :/


----------



## danser55

vrogers November is perfect timing at least for me, just before the holidays too. Hopefully take advantage of black Friday sales and completion discounts after the shower!


----------



## AliJo

I managed to get part of my shift covered and got to leave a few hours early. I want to nap l, but I will feel bad to shut DS out.

26 weeks today and it's been interesting between no sleep and I got sick at work. That's always great. Also, DS is either getting sick or has some allergies. It's kind of crazy. I'll be in 3rd tri according to this website next week.


----------



## vrogers

Danser- it really is the perfect time, before the major sales and holidays! Hopefully there are some good sales on baby gear this year. 

I've wondered if 3rd tri is 27 or 28 weeks, I see different answers from different sources. I would love to go with 27 weeks!


----------



## Angel5000

AliJo - I never meant to imply you'd be malicious with the information, I just wanted you not to look at the registry and see some names pop up a neighborhood and think "oh I loved a house in this neighborhood, now I can't live there" and there be a chance that some of those that pop up are there for reasons that are ridiculous. 

Ally - that sounds so scary!! I hope you're doing better now. :hugs: 

vrogers - I got a body pillow from target a month or so ago and it's been amazing. Makes sleeping so much better! We've done most of our nursery. I wanted to get most of it done during the summer when I am off work so I could focus just on teaching and not have to do the big stuff. We've got the crib and the room mostly set up, and some clothes. We are still needing to get a bassinet for our bedroom and a car seat. But holding off for a little bit. A lot of what we got we picked up at garage sales.


----------



## newbie2013

I found gaviscon at a pharmacy last night... heartburn gone in an instant and hopefully no yucky side effects! Slept like a dream...


----------



## Ally2015

Sunshine Star- havent; brought anything either, just few clothes but have been shopping to look at moses baskets etc. 

vrogers- really want to get a preg pillow!!

Literati_Love- thank you- hope you feel better soon. I have a horrible cough, and blocked nose and today i am doing 5 hours of teaching. My body aches and leg hurt and i just want to be in bed all day!!

AliJo- wow nearly third tri for you, how exciting. 

newbie- i have gaviscon too, but my heartburn has lessened a lot, and i think baby moved position. I think the position he was in before was causing my heartburn. 

random question- but anyone feeling itchy?! my belly, especially belly button area just feels itchy a lot, but so do arms etc. Is it just stretching do you think, and if so, anyone have any remedies?


----------



## slammerkin

Broke down last night and had a good cry. I'm just so uncomfortable already and though I get through the day fine, by the evening I have no patience and DD drives me crazy. I don't remember being this uncomfortable so early with her. I hate having a huge belly that gets so in the way and makes everything hard. I can't hold DD for more than a minute because it hurts my back or belly too much. I just want this to be over so I can look forward to never being pregnant again. Of course I am thankful for this baby and all that, but I'm not enjoying pregnancy. :(


----------



## newbie2013

Big hugs slammer! I'm so sorry you're feeling like that :-( getting your emotions out is probably good for you. Take care :hugs:


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm more uncomfortable with this one as well. I kind of wonder if it's due to the fact that it's my second pregnancy. I was basically mostly good up until delivery with my first. Now I'm exhausted and sore all the time. Pretty much hate anything active right now. It's not enough for me to hate being pregnant, but sometimes I wish the world was more forgiving towards us! 

Angel - No worries! I wasn't offended, sorry if I made it feel that way. I'm well aware of how messed up our system can be, though! 

Newbie - I'm glad you found something that worked! 

Ally - I'm not feeling itchy, but I think it probably does have to do with stretching. Usually what I see suggested is plenty of fluids and good lotion. I'm sure the dry weather will affect me more than the stretching. I'm already waking up completely dried up and DS is too. Time to find a good humidifier.

Vrogers - I always go by 28 since that seems standard around here. I'll totally use the 27 on here, though! Either way, it's creeping up on us all! 

I've thought about a body pillow, but I don't know how well it would work out. DS is getting better about not needing snuggled most of the night, but he often wants my arm and to be rolled up right against me. Guess I could get a regular body pillow and see how it works out. Worst case scenario, my husband takes it. 

My goal today.. slowly tackle some of my "fall cleaning" list. Then later take DS to the park and go on a walk. Also call the bank back and talk more about the loan I'm going for. Sadly it feels like the market is at a stand still.


----------



## Ally2015

slammerkin-sending you hugs and hope things get easier- not long to go till it's over and baby is in your arms!


----------



## vrogers

I definitely recommend a body pillow! Dh isn't too happy I got one because apparently I take up too much of the bed already as it is but oh well. 

Slammer- I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable! There is an end in sight and then you'll have baby in your arms and it'll all be worth it! Sometimes we need a good cry too though


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - sorry you're finding this pregnancy so rough! I'm definitely not really enjoying this pregnancy either, and am definitely so impatient, cranky and tired by the end of the day, and my poor dd is just not getting the best of me anymore! Sorry you're so uncomfortable as well. I am definitely struggling more and more with lifting dd and walking around, but otherwise I actually find I am less uncomfortable than last pregnancy. With dd I had bad back pain from 8 weeks! I've been lucky that this time I haven't really had much back pain yet at all, but it definitely could kick in soon. 

Ally - I have been itchy as well (just my belly). I think it is just from the stretching. A nice body butter usually helps for me. 

Newbie - so glad the gaviscon helped you so much! 

Vrogers- the standard here is 27 weeks is 3rd trimester. For me, it makes no sense to have it at 28 weeks because that would make the third trimester only 12 weeks?! That seems uneven to me! Makes more sense that first trimester is 13 weeks, second trimester is 14 weeks, and third is 13. That is as even as it gets! :p

AFM - a friend of mine who was due in November just had her baby yesterday, at 33 weeks! :O She actually went in to the hospital for reduced fetal movement, and when she was there they discovered she had pre-eclampsia, her placenta had calcified, and her baby was only a couple hours away from dying! They had to do an emergency c-section and their baby is "ok" but she can't breathe on her own and will be in the NICU for a long time. But the dr said if she'd waited even a couple more hours to come in, the baby wouldn't have made it! So scary. I am only sharing this to encourage everyone to always go in if you are worried about reduced movement or something doesn't feel right! Follow your instincts! You may feel silly in the end if it's nothing, but it's so much better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- oh my goodness, that's so scary! I'm glad she went in when she did and I hope they both do well and are able to go as soon as it is safe.


----------



## danser55

So this morning I had a u/s. The scan was about half an hour with the MFM. She looked great but there are issues. She said the baby is measuring 2 weeks behind, it could be because I am so tiny, or because there are issues with the placenta. She didn't think it was any genetic abnormalities though because the scan have looked perfect she is just small. She also said right now she didn't see any issues with the placenta either. 

So the plans is week BPP and scan with the MFM. If she is not growing, or it looks like there are issue with the placenta they will give me steroid shots and induce me. I am so upset. I was really hoping to make it through the next 14ish weeks stress free. I just worry now something will be wrong or something will happen to her. Obviously the doctors and I just want her to get to term. I am trying not to stress over it but I can't not worry. I really hope time flies by over the next few weeks.


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - sorry about the scary news from your scan! That is no fun at all! I don't blame you for feeling quite upset. The good thing is that they are taking this seriously and going to be monitoring you super carefully and making sure baby is ok! If they do have to induce you, it'll be because baby will be safer on the outside than in! And although that isn't ideal, at least your baby will have the very best chance! I do, however, hope that subsequent scans show that your baby is growing totally normally and that no other intervention has to be done. :hugs: You, of all people, do not deserve to have any more stress or issues. :( Are you working right now? Are they going to take you off work?


----------



## danser55

Literati_Love said:


> Danser - sorry about the scary news from your scan! That is no fun at all! I don't blame you for feeling quite upset. The good thing is that they are taking this seriously and going to be monitoring you super carefully and making sure baby is ok! If they do have to induce you, it'll be because baby will be safer on the outside than in! And although that isn't ideal, at least your baby will have the very best chance! I do, however, hope that subsequent scans show that your baby is growing totally normally and that no other intervention has to be done. :hugs: You, of all people, do not deserve to have any more stress or issues. :( Are you working right now? Are they going to take you off work?

I am still working and plan to keep working. Work is pretty slow and not very stressful. I have a desk job so low physicality too. I think working will keep my mind busy and help the time pass by even faster. Thank you.


----------



## vrogers

I'm so sorry for the scary news, danser! You've had way more than enough stress, it's not fair. I agree that it's good they are taking it seriously and that there's a plan in place. I hope she stays in there as long as possible!


----------



## newbie2013

I agree with the other posts danser. I hope she can stay inside as long as possible but literati is right, they'll only induce if she has a better chance outside. Thinking about you and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Ally2015

Literati_Love- i have a body butter, only bought it yesterday but going to lather that on today. itchiness is so annoying. that is such a scary story, about your friend! i definitely agree, whenever we feel anything is up or different just go get checked. When it comes to pregnancy, we just never know!

danser55- i am so sorry, sending you cuddles! like the others said, i am glad they are taking i seriously and giving it the right attention. I hope time flies for you, and everything will be ok.


----------



## Ally2015

i've got a doc appointment in 2 hours, i've got itchiness all over my body, and little red spots on my legs. I might have become allergic to something but i just want some re-assurance from the doc. Will update after. x


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks for the support ladies. It's tough to face another few months feeling like this, but I'll make it through somehow and will be happy when baby is here. Literati - I had back pain like that with DD too, so this is better, but it's upsetting to not be able to properly pick up and hold my todder. :(

Danser, I'm so sorry you're going through more stress and worry. Positive thoughts that everything turns out fine. :hugs:


----------



## Ally2015

doc gave me a cream for my itchiness and took some bloods to double check all is ok. Said it's quite normal with the stretching and told me to keep cool and drink lots of water x


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I'm so sorry! I really hope she's still growing well and she's just a little one! Glad they're keeping close eye on you and baby, though. 

Ally - Oh my. That sounds uncomfortable. I ended up getting a rash on my feet with last pregnancy. I kept thinking it was athletes foot because of how it started and was treating it. Just kept getting worse then I decided to stop messing with it and it cleared up. It was some kind of reaction. Pregnancy can do some weird things.


----------



## Ally2015

AliJo said:


> Danser - I'm so sorry! I really hope she's still growing well and she's just a little one! Glad they're keeping close eye on you and baby, though.
> 
> Ally - Oh my. That sounds uncomfortable. I ended up getting a rash on my feet with last pregnancy. I kept thinking it was athletes foot because of how it started and was treating it. Just kept getting worse then I decided to stop messing with it and it cleared up. It was some kind of reaction. Pregnancy can do some weird things.

Thanks alijo- pregnancy really can! as long as baby ok though, i'll just have to find a way to lessen the itchiness. Will have lots of water today x


----------



## vrogers

Ally- glad the appointment went well and I hope the rash calms down, non stop itching is always miserable!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Glad you were given something! Maybe try oatmeal baths? I've never done one, but I do remember my brother doing them when he got hives really bad. 

Is anyone thinking about plans for after baby is born? I really want to do frozen meals that are ready to cook and maybe some small ones for DS to have for lunch. I wasn't as worried about it with my first but I'll be home with DS with probably little to no energy so I really need to make sure he's getting good food. Probably have some high protein snacks around as well. 

Also after the first initial healing stage I want to start working on getting back into shape. I know I will have a harder time at making a plan for that if I wait till after so I want to have that done before as well.


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali yes I've been thinking about freezer meals too. But won't do anything just yet until I know if we are moving or not! 

Sorry to all of you that are feeling unconfortable/itchy!

I've been so busy lately with house hunting and helping fundraiser for DD1's preschool. And I'm still not even fully unpacked from our trip!


----------



## chitown28

Danser - thinking of you and glad they're keeping a close eye on you and baby!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I'm also hoping to do freezer meals. We have a crock pot so I think that will be getting some use as well. I'll be staying home with the baby for awhile so I will probably be too exhausted to cook fancy dinners every day. I'm also planning on working on getting back into shape! I felt so much better when I was doing the elliptical 4-5 times a week, I feel so chubby and sluggish since I've been slacking


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - honestly, I'll probably just buy a bunch of convenience freezer meals like last time, and we'll get take out a lot. :p I didn't make anything ahead of time last time, and we survived even if our diet wasn't the best for a while! Haha. I do hope to make a FEW frozen casseroles beforehand this time, but I'm very low on motivation at the best of times, so I'm not sure this will happen. We were also fortunate last time in that we had 4 or 5 people bring us meals for the first week or so. I secretly hope we'll get at least a few of those this time! ;) The ladies at our church usually do something like that for every new baby. 

I am already planning to take an exercise class once I've been cleared for exercise after the baby! I took one last time and it felt so good to get a break and get more in shape!

Slammer - I totally hear you on it being discouraging that you can't lift your toddler as much as you'd like. :( Hugs .


----------



## danser55

Thanks everyone. I am trying to just remain calm, eat a lot healthier and eat a lot more too. She has been moving around a lot today too, which is a comfort. I am just debating whether or not to really try to accomplish a lot on my to do list in case she does come early.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm sure we'll have some, but I still hope to stay away from that! Plus last time I actually didn't eat enough the first several weeks because I was too involved in everything else. Hoping it will be better this time since I won't have to go back to class.


----------



## WantaBelly

Wow! I haven't been on here in ages as I always feel guilty for not having the time to catch up with everyone. Just popping in to say Hi and maybe as I slow down more towards the end I will have more time to visit


----------



## vrogers

Good to hear from you, wantabelly! Don't feel guilty, you are welcome here no matter how often you check in


----------



## Ally2015

AliJo- oatmeal bath you say? that sounds quite interesting. I might give it a try. 

I haven't given much thought to post baby plans- definitely want to get back into shape as soon as and as for meals will buy a bunch of frozen things i guess, but my mum will help out. She's an amazing cook so i know she'll make DH and I up food. 

v rogers- i feel sluggish and chubby also, i really don't do anything except a bit of walking and yoga once a week. 

wantabelly- nice to hear from you :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all.

Have been reading but not managed to post. Hope you are all ok. We had a 4d hd scan on Wednesday but decided to stay team yellow.baby is head down ready to go lol


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Have been reading but not managed to post. Hope you are all ok. We had a 4d hd scan on Wednesday but decided to stay team yellow.baby is head down ready to go lol

awww lovely! 
I booked a 4d scan too! 11th oct, i'll be 27 weeks then.
can't wait!


----------



## slammerkin

I just got around to throwing out a few freezer meals I had made before DD came. They've been in there three years! Yikes. Last time it ended up not being much of a big deal because DH does almost all the cooking anyway, so he was still able to do that while I held baby. Hopefully it will go the same this time. DD might get in the way a bit, but she's pretty good.


----------



## AliJo

DH doesn't really cook much here. He just doesn't know his way around a kitchen. He can make a couple of things and I keep pushing him to try new things. He's more likely to try to make something new if I'm home. Maybe I'll just use that time to force him to learn more! He also hates prep. Hates getting anything on his hands. 

Wanta - Glad everything is going well! It's nice to hear from you! Pop in whenever, we all love updates. 

Midnight - Glad everything is going well and you got to see baby recently. Those types of scans are all expensive around here otherwise I'd be more tempted to do one myself. I would for sure if DH missed the 20 week one. 

I need to finish getting around. Going to go apply for a loan in about a hour.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- I do go walking once a week with a friend so at least there's that! I would love to try yoga though 

Midnight- glad you got to see baby! And I seriously respect anyone who manages to stay team yellow haha, I'm too impatient and nosy 

It's finally starting to feel like fall here, it's so nice. Maybe it'll even help with the swelling. Summer here is so brutal, I hate it


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I'm enjoying not sweating literally everywhere. I love fall anyways. 

Application is done and we should hear back today so that'll be great. Getting laundry done. Since we don't have laundry hook ups in our apartment and our building's machines are crap (either leave grime on our clothes or they don't work) I go to my grandma's to get it done. Usually an all day thing. I really hope to be moved before baby comes just so I can have a washer and dryer.

Thought I had energy today. Then went and did the application and it's gone. Need a nap already.


----------



## Literati_Love

I personally love summer, but even I am relieved it is fall! It must just be the pregnancy making me a little more irritated with the warmth. I am enjoying wearing sweaters and sweatpants at home again! Haha. 

My DH is also able to cook and is usually willing, too...so hopefully he will do some after the baby is born. The problem is that he usually works quite late and so we can't really wait for him most days... So I'll be fending for myself.

Ali - that happens all the time to me where I *think* I have energy finally, but then I do one thing and I'm completely exhausted after! Hope you get to have a nap.


----------



## danser55

The weather is crappy and miserable today, a perfect day to be in bed snuggling with blankets. I am at work though and have evening plans. Our only plans this weekend is to finish the registry at BRU, we only need to look at a few more things and we are done registering!! 

Also my countdown is now in the double digits.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I love fall too! October is my favorite month

Just realized our first baby class is this Tuesday!! I signed up for them when I was about 12 weeks and thought it was forever away. We have the abc's of infant care class this Tuesday and then the childbirth class in mid November. The classes are at the hospital I'm delivering at-the ABCs of infant care class is only offered every other month and the December one was cutting it close


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Our scan was expensive but she gave us 50% off since we didnt wanna know gender so it worked out ok. We took his mum with us. She loved it.

Rainy here but suits me. Fed up and tired xx


----------



## AliJo

Danser - Yay! Double digits! 

Lite - I won't know what it feels like to have energy at all by the end of this pregnancy. 

Vrogers - We're definitely a family of fall lovers. I can see DS being the same. He's such a hot body so the cool air will probably be nice for him.

No plans but working thus weekend. I feel so awful because this weekend got thrown at me and now DH has to get off work early to be home to watch DS the whole 12 hours because we couldn't find anyone only to go back to work once I get home. He may ger 2 hours during his nap. It isn't fair for him. Then may have to turn around and watch him Sunday.


----------



## Ally2015

its getting cold here too in Scotland!

well done danser for double digits!

good luck for baby class v rogers!

i weighted myself today, put on a stone and a half (21 pounds) since i found out i was pregnant. Feel a bit shit about that, i really hope i can lose it all after!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Alot of that is baby related. You'll lose it easier than you think! Especially if you breastfeed. I've put on more than that and will probably still put on quite a bit more. I'm not concerned, though. I lost my 50lb weight gain with my first real easily.


----------



## vrogers

Ally, I can relate. I'm not sure the exact weight I've put on but I know it's at least close to 21 pounds if not there. This is my first so I'm not sure how my body will handle everything but I second what Ali says! I've heard many people say breastfeeding does help, I just know I'll have to get right back into working out regularly again 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend! I'm running a few errands with my best friend for baby shower supplies-we got a little bit yesterday but know the sooner we get it done the better as the shower is 5 weeks from tomorrow. My bff and I went to my dads for a little planning "meeting" with my stepmom where she casually mentioned she invited her (and my dads; they're in the same class) Sunday school class from church. I was already panicking about having to invite dh's entire family on one side-it's huge and even he isn't fond of some of them. But my stepmom is so sweet and eager to help, I can't be mad at her, it's impossible. I guess I'll have to look at the good side and realize that means a few more baby gifts (that sounds really shallow). Sorry this was so long, I had to vent!


----------



## Literati_Love

I have gained a lot of weight too, although I'm not exactly sure how much. I'm guessing around 19 lb now... This is more than I had gained last time, and I gained 45 lb by the end last time! Slightly worrisome that I might gain even more this time, but like Ali, I am not too worried because I lost my weight very easily last time. In fact, without paying attention to diet at all (and exercising just once a week), I lost 10 lb past my pre-pregnancy weight, so 55 lb in total! Some of it crept back once I stopped BFing, but I was still lower than my pre-pregnancy weight last time when I started this pregnancy (possibly why I've gained more so far?) Anyway, I think we don't have much control over what we gain when pregnant, and I am relieved to hear I'm not the only one gaining quite quickly! :p


----------



## newbie2013

I've been good so far with weight gain, but someone gave me a huge box of chocolates as a gift last week... there's a reason I don't keep chocolate in the house! If it is here, I'll eat it! I think I'll make up for lack of weight gain in no time all to all. I've gained about the right amount for my pre pregnancy weight - about 13 pounds. I'm sure next week that will be more! 

Baby boy has been super active during the last few days. Lots of wriggles and a strong kicks. He's stopped me from getting back to sleep quickly after my night time toilet stops! Loving it.

Almost at double figures!


----------



## Ally2015

Thanks ladies- does make me feel better to hear you have all gained a similar amount! i defo plan to BF anyway so i know that will help. Also agree with you literati, we don't have much control over our weight gain.

v rogers- vent away! hope you get lots of gifts! and baby shower sounds exciting, i'm not doing one but kind of wish i was :D

my weekend has been nice, went out for dinner last night for my brothers 21st which was a good laugh. 

Have you all got milestones that you have as a countdown to baby being born?
my next one is 27 weeks, where i'll be 3rd tri and also have a private scan x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive gained 8lbs but I am small build so it does show xx


----------



## newbie2013

Mine is 28 weeks, ally. I know third trimester is important, but I also understand the stats of improved chances of survival after 28 weeks. I also have my next doctor's appointment at 28 weeks!


----------



## Ally2015

midnight fairy- i am small build too so i just feel massive!


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- I would be in trouble with chocolate in my house! 

Ally- mine is 28 weeks, although my next appointment I'll be 27+5 but I'm so ready to be in 3rd tri. I don't know why because I hear how uncomfortable it is and I'm already feeling quite achey and uncomfortable as it is


----------



## danser55

I have been focusing a lot on eating more and eating healthy. More protein too. 

We finished up our registry yesterday but I think we are still looking online for better video monitors.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am 27 weeks today :o


----------



## Literati_Love

I don't really have specific milestones really, but I guess one major one would be 28 weeks when I get my win Rho. I always feel a bit safer after I've had that. I mostly just countdown between doctor's appointments, and my next one is at 24 weeks + 1 day. 

Some of you are so far along! Congrats on being in the third trimester (at least by my standards!), midnight_fairy!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I look at milestones as well. Makes it feel like it's going a bit faster. My next one is 28 weeks as I'll be in third tri based on my provider. That's when I'll start my 2 week appointments instead of 4 week. After that I'm not sure. I remember it flying by after 30 weeks. I'll have all the holidays to make it go faster as well. 

Danser - That's great! I go throw waves of being healthier. Days I work I'm usually not. More in the sense that I don't eat enough. Then I'll probably binge the first day I have off. I really should try to eat a bit better. 

Lite - I know! I always feel like we're all getting so far then I see the ones due at the end of the month and remember I didn't feel that far along at that stage. 

Midnight - Congrats on 27 weeks! I'm almost there! 

Vrogers - Hopefully 3rd tri isn't awful for you. With my first it wasn't. I didn't even get that pregnancy waddle unless I was in pain. This one is going to be a little tougher I think, but we got this! 

I hold weight well, not that I don't obviously need to lose some. My clothes aren't getting tighter in the thighs or anything anymore so I think most weight gain is going to my belly now. Maybe my chest as well. I really need new bras. 

I'm so ready for sleep. DS is still pretty wide awake and little baby man is waking up and kicking me. DH is dead asleep since he was up for 48 hours with just a couple of hours of sleep while DS napped. I felt so awful about it this whole weekend I didn't want to complain about a thing because it couldn't compare.


----------



## newbie2013

What a terrible sleep! I think this baby was giving me an example of what it will be like when he's born! Will be taking it easy at work today, if I can...


----------



## Ally2015

Yah on 27 weeks midnight fairy!

alijo- its actually the same here for me, after my 28 week appointment which is at the end of this month i will get fortnightly appointments. I need new bras too

newbie- i've not been sleeping so great either, when i lie on my side me leg gets numb, and then i switch over and the other side goes numb! and baby is definitely more active at night! x

p.s. woo, im in double digits now!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you!

Baby wriggles all night here too. Gonna be a night owl!

How are you all doing? I suddenly feel majorly unprepared.


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Baby wriggles all night here too. Gonna be a night owl!
> 
> How are you all doing? I suddenly feel majorly unprepared.

doing alright- we are so unprepared, haven;t really bought anything and we have lots of things to sort out. I've got a private scan next tues, so i am going to say to DH, that day to make it a baby shopping day and we can start buying little bits. All i have just now is some clothes, and my MIL has bought a baby bath. Has anyone got a list of newborn baby stuff? i have one but always worry i have missed out something obvious!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Ally2015 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Baby wriggles all night here too. Gonna be a night owl!
> 
> How are you all doing? I suddenly feel majorly unprepared.
> 
> doing alright- we are so unprepared, haven;t really bought anything and we have lots of things to sort out. I've got a private scan next tues, so i am going to say to DH, that day to make it a baby shopping day and we can start buying little bits. All i have just now is some clothes, and my MIL has bought a baby bath. Has anyone got a list of newborn baby stuff? i have one but always worry i have missed out something obvious!Click to expand...

Ooo I would love to see someone else's list if they have one too. I don't have anything either Ally, just a few newborn items. 

I've been looking at the Egg pram online but need to buy everything and have nothing. Eek. We are doing a massive extension to our home so we have little space to put anything. There's no way it'll be done for baby arriving so will have to develop some more patience and work out some nifty storage ideas!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We do not have anything!


----------



## newbie2013

What's an egg pram?


----------



## newbie2013

Found it online... looks too complicated for me! I'm way too practical for something like that, although it looks very stylish. Love the variety of colours. The one we ended up with is the joie litetrax 3. Doesn't have the same abilities in terms of parent facing, carry cot, etc, but from my perspective, it is lightweight, folds one handed, large shade, easy to handle. My original choice was the baby jogger city mini gt. Both are similar... baby jogger costs much more.


----------



## vrogers

Midnight, right there with you feeling unprepared. I know we have some time, but I'm already getting quite uncomfortable and know by the time the shower comes around (we are waiting until after the baby shower to see what all we get/will need to get) I will be even more uncomfortable and I'm afraid we may be rushing to get what all we actually need. We haven't even come close to cleaning out the baby room to paint and get ready

When is it a good time to tour the l&d ward/nursery at my hospital? I know they do tours but just not sure when people usually schedule those. Also, when is the best time to pre register at the hospital? I feel like these next couple months are so busy and I'm not the best with time management!


----------



## slammerkin

I missed a bit the last few days! I'm also gaining a chunk of weight. Maybe 22 lbs by now, which is a lot when I started at 106 pre-preg! But I think it's about on track with my last preg - I gained 38 overall with DD and lost all but a few lbs by 3 months PP.

Hips are still sore most of the time.

I dunno if it's nesting or boredom from uninstalling FB on my phone, but I've gotten a lot done around the house in the last week. Cleaning and decluttering. Feeling super positive about it, but then I get tired after doing a lot. 

DD's 3rd b-day party is this Saturday. Decorations and gifts acquired, food ordered. Just need to pick up things like chips/drinks. It's gonna be small, but still more people than we are ever accustomed to having over!

I am still struggling massively with frustration and patience at the end of the day. DD is being so difficult, including peeing on the floor and couch randomly. I completely lost my shit twice last night. Screaming and raging angry. My mom was on the phone with me when DD did her second big pee on the floor and I was losing it. She offered to come the night before the party and help set up. She's generally not very helpful, so we'll see. 

I'm also just so upset and angry about this "diaper rash" that we've been battling, literally since January. She's potty-trained except for overnight, but those overnights are wreaking havoc on her poor bottom. Every time I try something else and don't see results I want to (and sometimes DO) cry and I end up taking it out on her, the poor thing, because I am SO FRUSTRATED.

I need January to come so I can stop being so hormonal.

Wow that was a gripe-fest! Sorry!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I understanding getting frustrated and having a hard time of not losing it. I'm trying to keep myself in check as much as possible towards DS. He's at that stage where he tries to see how far he can push something. I always feel awful when I snap at him because it breaks his little heart. I'm usually not the type to snap unless it's something he really SHOULD NOT do and may get hurt. I mean I may just be raising my tone of voice, but I hate doing it unless I need to. Generally I get results without having to get too serious with him, so when I just out right snap it really gets to him. 
As for the rash.. I don't battle it often, but if he gets diarrhea he generally gets one. I literally couldn't do anything for them. Any type of diaper cream hurts him. I did have some luck with Aquaphor and learned that if he's starting to get a rash to put a really really good lotion on (I was using Aveno baby eczema) or Aquaphor on at every diaper change. I wonder if the rash is part of why she's having her accidents. I do know that kids will regress a little at times. My cousin's son is around her again and went through a week or so of having accidents and his mother was losing her mind. People kept telling her it's normal and many kids do it. 

Vrogers - I never did a tour so no good advice. I would say at any time really. That way if you aren't comfortable with something or have questions you can ask about it. Then if you really don't like it and want to go somewhere else you have time to look. 

I'm somewhat prepared from my first. I did give a lot of stuff away to my younger brother so basically what I have left is a crib, mattress, bedding, car seat, stroller, some bottles, breast pump, and clothes. I still want/need a lot of stuff outside of that. I do want to replace nipples and maybe get a few more bottles. The type we ended up using for DS will need completely replaced. Just got so worn down. I have another type he started on, but ended up hating. I may end up needing a new breast pump as well depending on how well it is still working. The motors sometimes give out. Also been getting a few more outfits. I really need to sit down and make a list, because otherwise I will miss something.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I completely understand your frustration and lack of patience with your dd and in general! This pregnancy has made me SO irritable, and I'm not an overly patient person to begin with, so that combined with how TIRED I am after work has made me a lot more prone to snapping at poor dd. Dd is also at a testing boundaries stage and can really push me sometimes. She also tends to listen to DH a lot better than me, which is frustrating since DH often works very late and it's often just me until bedtime! I can usually stay patient with her even if I don't feel like it, but I definitely find myself snapping more than I'd like. And my DH? I'm afraid he gets more of my negative attention! I am quite snippy and grumpy with him most of the time. I find myself annoyed by nearly everything he says. I am annoyed by most people, but of course have to try to hold it in! We had a couple friends over Friday night when I was SO tired and cranky, and although I tried to contain myself, I probably seemed pretty grouchy still! :haha: I just cannot wait until this pregnancy is over and I get my old personality back. But, then I am going to be monstrously sleep deprived and probably super grumpy from that...so it's going to be a LONG road ahead before I'm calm again! Ugh! Stupid hormones! 

Ali - I think I need to sit down and make a list as well. We have very little to buy/do for baby, but the few things we do need to do could easily get forgotten about! 

Does anyone else have a major case of baby brain this pregnancy? I had it last time as well, but this time I am started to question whether I even have a brain! I make so many dumb mistakes at work, and my DH keeps telling me entire conversations we supposedly had that I have NO recollection of (and I don't think he is lying). My sister even apologized for something she said to me last night, and I had zero recollection of her saying anything! Ahh! Makes me think I'm losing my marbles!


----------



## newbie2013

Literati - yes! I was literally in the middle of a sentence in a conversation with my boss the other day at work and I totally forgot my train of thought. I was speechless... Very embarrassing! Luckily, I have a great relationship with her and she just laughed at me. I remembered later and had to write it down immediately so I would remember.


----------



## Ally2015

Literati - yes yes yes! i am so forgetful!! i have reminders on my phone about everything but still forget things. I missed a concert i had tickets for the other week, it just completely slipped my mind!!

i made a list of milestones though

27 weeks- baby scan
28 weeks- start of third tri and midwife appt
30 weeks- start antenatal classes 
37 weeks- when baby is considered full term in the uk


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks for the commiseration AliJo and Literati! Literati - yes most people irritate me too, lol. And I keep having flashes of irritation at my husband. One minute I'll think he's the bee's knees, and then the next I'm wondering how he could possibly be so stupid and annoying! Eeeek!

DD and I had a good night together last night, so that was nice. She was tough for my husband all day, and kind of tough for a while when I got home, but we turned it around thankfully.

I'm not thinking about milestones really. I have an appt this week and then at 28 weeks.

I bought three sleepers for baby this weekend - really the first purchases I've made for this kid! Boy clothes are so LAME! I'm hoping to get clothes from a couple friends, but we'll see. 

Other than clothes I just need a new breast pump and that's probably it. I had the Ameda Purely Yours last time and it was a piece of junk. I ended up having access to a hospital grade Medela at work for a couple months and then just switched to a manual pump after changing jobs. It did the trick actually, but I want to have a good regular one just in case. I think DD's bottles are still in good shape, but she still uses them, so I'll just buy a few more. I tried to keep only a few on hand to reduce the amount of washing.


----------



## Anababe

Hi everyone

Hope your all well. I pop in to read but haven't had time to post alot lately.

I've been in bed for the last hour trying to sleep because I'm so tired tonight, but baby is ridiculously active tonight and making me feel so uncomfortable, just can't sleep so thought I'd pop on quickly to catch up and say a quick hello :D

I totally understand where everyone is coming from with the impatience and feeling irritable. I'm the same, usually towards the end of the day. My OH generally takes no notice of me though lol

Bump is growing now and Braxton hicks have started. Baby is so active all the time.. she's definitely the most active of them all, it feels like she just never stops. She was breech at my scan 3 weeks ago so hoping she gets into the right place soon, if not already!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Boy clothes can be pretty boring, but I do find some of the cutest little outfits for my little guys! I just realized an outfit I have been waiting to go on sale (was a sneak peak) just did. I'm going to have to get it once I get paid! It has a vest and is so adorable. The options are much more limited, though. I have a harder time finding clothes I like as DS gets older. My MIL sent outfits I never used because they weren't cute at all. 

Ana - Great to hear from you! As active as you make her sound she's probably doing cartwheels and flips in and out of breech! 

My bump is really starting to pop. I noticed how much tighter my scrub shirts are getting.

Also 27 weeks today!!


----------



## Angel5000

I've been thinking about freezer meals too! I love to make freezer crockpot meals. I had made up several this summer and we've been trying out some new ones to see what we do and don't like so that I can make some up. I'm thinking about making up a bunch over the next couple months to store up in the freezer. I know I won't be up for cooking. 

I'm also planning to get back to working out and getting in shape as soon as I can. I stepped on the scale today and saw a number I haven't seen in years.....and not in a good way! :cry: I think I'm about 12-15 lbs, give or take. :( I know a lot of it is baby though, my bump is HUGE and the rest of me hasn't changed much. Most people have said I look like I could have lost weight if they look at any part of me except the bump. :haha: I'm still going to the gym 2-3 times a week now, but after the healing stage I want to make sure I get back again. I'll have to work out a plan for how Im' going to make that happen or I don't think it'll end up working out. Our gym has daycare services that allow up to 2 hours a day for $35 for the month. It's not a bad deal if I go regularly and they have some good classes so I think I"ll add that to my membership. They'll take infants as young as 6 weeks. 


I've got an appointment Thursday this week (26 weeks).


----------



## newbie2013

Double figures!


----------



## froggyfrog

I need to figure out freezer meals too, angel what kind of crock pot dinners do you freeze? My mom will be helping the first week and then after she leaves my mil will come for a couple of days. So after that I will definitely want something prepared. 

As far as weight gain, I had gained about 12 lbs, but have lost 6 lbs since starting my GD diet. I wasn't small to begin with so my dietician said not to worry about it. 

Angel, I read an article about the gym daycares and how they don't have to be regulated by the state so I would maybe check it out through and through if I were you. I was thinking about joining a gym after I give birth, but that kind of scares the crap of me. I wonder if the ymca is state regulated?


----------



## Anababe

This baby never sleeps.. I feel battered and bruised from the inside. I don't know what she's doing but as nice as is it to feel her I'm absolutely exhausted! Took ages to fall asleep last night and literally woke me up a few times in the night some of the movements are so big. She's still going now. I know I shouldn't complain but it's so uncomfortable!

As for weight gain I think I've gained about 12-15lb in total since pre pregnancy. I'm trying not to worry too much about it. I plan to start the gym after she's born and get back to riding my horses soon as possible, so hopefully won't take long to lose it.


----------



## Ally2015

Anababe- so nice to hear from you, my baby is a pretty active one too! my bump is also getting massive, i have had quite a few people say it's really big already!

ali-jo- yah on 27 weeks!

newbie- yah double figures :)

anyone having trouble sleeping at night? i just get so uncomfortable and hot and then my skin feels irritated. I feel sleepy during the day, but come night, i feel awake and can't sleep. Oh it is so ironic, given that my phd topic area is sleep!


----------



## chitown28

Omg yes on the having trouble sleeping! Woke up to use the bathroom (which is becoming more frequent now) then baby started kicking and now finding it impossible to fall back asleep! It's now 4:45 in the morning and I'm going to have a longgggg day of work ahead!


----------



## chitown28

Oh and I've been meaning to ask everyone on here - are you getting the flu shot and why/why not? My doctor is pushing it and I haven't decided yet whether I should!


----------



## slammerkin

My sleep is so-so. I haven't gotten good sleep in three years anyway, since DD was born, so it's not a big change. Definitely more uncomfortable though, especially when trying to sleep next to DD.


----------



## AliJo

My hips and back get sore throughout the night and I'm constantly having to change positions. 

Chit - I got it. I work in healthcare although it's not required where I work I still get it. If I spread influenza to a resident it could be the end of them. Plus if it did roll through after baby was born I at least can protect baby by not getting it. Of course not every strand of influenza is in the vaccine, but I definitely feel it's better than nothing since they try to chose the ones that are most likely to spread that year. 

Newbie - Yay! Double digits! So many of us are getting to doubles.

I wish I only gained around 15 lbs so far. Honestly that would be right on track in my opinion. I'm much over that. I gained 50 with my first and I wouldn't be surprised if I do it again. Although, a lot of it came on at the end and was water weight. I was only about 25 lbs over my pre-pregnancy weight come the 6 week appointment. Then that was gone in a couple of months. I honestly don't know how I do it. I'm not a big eating. I think my body is just super efficient in retaining calories. Its hard for me to lose weight generally as well. I have to count every little calorie plus exercise and it still comes off slowly. Thankfully breastfeeding helped me a ton so I'm really banking on it doing it again. 

Ana - I'm sorry the movement is affecting you so much. My friend was pretty much over the movement by this point as well because she said her stomach hurt from it. Hopefully it slows down a little as baby gets more snug in there.


----------



## froggyfrog

I got my flu shot chi, I get one every year and have as long as I can remember. Like Ali said, I'm hopeful it will keep the baby a little safer when he comes. 

Ana sorry your having such a hard time. I hope she calms down soon for you.

I haven't slept very well lately either, I have to constantly switch positions and pee so I feel like I'm basically up all night.

Today is v-day! I can't believe I made it here, it's all still so surreal to me!


----------



## vrogers

Yes on trouble sleeping, I have never had this much trouble sleeping as I have since being pregnant! It's so hard to get comfortable and then middle of the night is baby's favorite time to roll around and kick. Getting up to pee multiple times doesn't help either. 

I am getting the flu shot only because of the whole baby being protected bit, otherwise I wouldn't care. I think I've only gotten one in recent years and still haven't had the flu, but I don't want to risk it with the baby. 

Can't believe I hit double digits yesterday and 3rd tri in two weeks! We're getting so close it's kind of scaring me haha


----------



## Angel5000

Froggy - I found a couple blogs awhile back that had a bunch of pretty easy freezer meals. We have a few favorites: BBQ Pulled Pork, Chicken Broccoli Alfredo, Taco Soup, Hawaiian Chicken. And then I also make and freeze soup and warm it back up in the crockpot. So I've got a couple freezer bags of potato soup in the freezer, and I'm making some butternut squash soup this weekend and I'm thinking about freezing the extras. 

As for gym daycares - I worked in daycare for years, and my mom spent her whole career working in daycare, teaching preschool and then was the director of a daycare for a very long time. The biggest difficulty that gym daycares would have in being state regulated is the adult to child ratio laws. I don't know about other states, but in the 3 states I have lived the child ratio is usually 4:1 for children under 2 years old (4 children to 1 adult), and 10:1 for children ages 3-5. A regular daycare requires parents submit a schedule and they can staff according to the schedule, and they can turn away drop ins if there isn't space (or don't accept them at all). A gym daycare is specifically designed to be for drop-in care, which means they can't predict staffing. So they may only have 1 child in the "infant/toddler" group and then have 6 or 7 of them suddenly but they will only have any given child for at most an hour or two (depending on the regulations they have in place) because of the nature of a gym. They also aren't providing food for the children, if children are needing snacks/etc that is all the parents' responsibility because of those same reasons (food was the second big state regulation that we had to deal with at daycares). 

The list goes on forever. The state does look at safety things too, but their bigger issues tend to be ratios, food, and spacing (I feel like I've walked through a million state inspections in daycare) and a lot of those just aren't applicable in a drop-in setting so state regulation wouldn't be required. 

Either way I'll do a thorough walk through and check of the daycare but I go to the YMCA right now (only because it's the closest place with a pool) and their daycare is very open (windows all around so I can see in all the time) and it's always clean, organized, and nothing ever looks amiss. 


Ally - I'm with you. I'm so tired, but am not sleeping well. Once I do get to sleep I end up waking up to go to the bathroom and can't go back to sleep because she's squirming around keeping me up. :dohh: 


Chi - I'm definitely getting the flu shot. It's strongly recommended, both to keep us protected while pregnant and hopefully keep baby protected after birth. 

In my case I work in a school and I see over 140 students each day. They are always sick AND right now the flu is going around our middle school and high school like an epidemic (and I don't mean the mild "sniffles, a little vomiting and feel achy" bit, but the full on influenza where people are out for over a week recovering). And, in my case, I have weak lungs from bad cases of pnuemonia + bronchitis and my asthma can't take it so with an already low immune system now even lower thanks to pregnancy, I am not risking anything and am definitely getting the shot. I get it every year but this year is more important to me because of baby


----------



## newbie2013

I had a flu shot in Australia when I was there in July, mainly because I work in a school and am exposed to all sorts of things. Having had the flu before, I know I wouldn't be at all well if I got it while pregnant.


----------



## froggyfrog

That's good to know angel, thank you for that info. So basically if you choose a less busy times, you are better off. Another thing that I had read about it was that all ages are together. There was a horrible story about a 7 year old that bit a 6 month old all over her arms and legs because they were too busy to be watching all of the kids.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - That's always one of my fear with daycares. That they can't properly watch the children that they have. I know you can't keep your eye on them the whole time, but something like that shouldn't have happened. The one daycare I had my son in for like a month put off of daycares pretty bad. I know there are great ones out there, but it's finding one. I get so paranoid now. I don't have bad anxiety until it comes to that. 

I've never had influenza. I really don't want to get it, though!


----------



## Anababe

I've been unsure about the flu injection but I think I will end up getting it. Just to reduce the risk to baby. I have also been offered the whooping cough vaccs too.. not sure whether I'm getting that yet. I think I did with my last pregnancy I can't remember. 

I'm having loads of pains today and been sick a few times. I haven't really moaned lately about the pregnancy and felt pretty normal but today I don't feel right. Early bed I think and hopefully feel normal again tomorrow.

26 weeks today. Can't believe we are coming into third tri soon!


----------



## chitown28

Thanks everyone for your feedback! I was hesitant because I've gotten the flu shot twice before, and both times I got sick within 2 days after. Probably just some weird coincidence, though. I know flu can be VERY serious when you're pregnant, and I do love the idea that baby would be protected for up to six months after birth.

I think I'll get the shot at my next appointment on the 18th - just may request a thimerosal-free version.


----------



## froggyfrog

Just got back from my scan, and the placenta still hasn't moved. I go back at 28 weeks to see if it has moved yet, and if it hasn't we will start talking about a scheduled c section at 36 or 37 weeks. My blood sugar levels have been really good and she is happy with them, and baby boy looks great!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here he is!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Hi ladies, keen to see what you guys are thinking re: flu vaccination. I was chatting on a different thread about this but one woman was super aggressive so I stopped posting or reading. Can't be bothered with that.

I understand the pros for getting the flu shot and would hate for myself or baby to ever have the terrible virus however, what I don't know is if it is 100% safe? What do you guys think? Do the pros outweigh the cons? Cons being that the vaccines which are developed annually differ each year and are these properly checked to be OK for baby? Long term effects? As I've read articles which state the drug has been classified category c in some years therefore, there is insufficient evidence which can't rule out anything going wrong with baby? Others I've heard that it only works on some people. And some articles which suggest the vaccine itself can make you ill. I've never had the flu myself and not looking to start an argument here, just looking for some informed advice to what you ladies have read or believe to be true for you and baby, because at the end of the day that's what we all really want on here; healthy, happy babies and mummies! 

Xx


----------



## Sunshine Star

He is beautiful froggy! Hoping your placenta moves for your next scan. I'm going at 32 weeks to see if mine has moved. X


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- I hope the placenta moves by 28 weeks! That's good news about your blood sugar levels and healthy scan, what a cutie!


----------



## vrogers

Sunshine, I understand your concerns and don't see you as trying to start an argument at all. I have seen arguments about this topic and other vaccinations in other websites but not here thankfully. I haven't read enough to give an educated response, I just know that I've been advised to get one and I personally feel it's best for me and baby. Hopefully some of the other ladies may know a little more and be able to help you better!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy and sunshine - I hope your placentas have moved by your next scans. 

I am feeling super DONE today! I haven't seen my DH for more than a few minutes since Sunday, my dd is driving me nuts, and I had an annoying day of way too much waiting (at the dr's office, grocery store, etc). I accomplished nothing else, took a nice long nap with my dd (thank goodness for that), and now I just want to bundle up on the couch and do nothing all evening, but we have to go somewhere this evening and I do NOT want to see people or do anything at ALL! So cranky and needing this weekend.


----------



## AliJo

The vaccine can make you sick, but it's not actually influenza. The virus in the shot is dead, but sometimes your body reacts to it in another way. The nasal spray does contain live virus in it, though. Which is weakened and you may or may not get sick with it, but no where near as bad. That is not recommended for pregnancy. Same with rubella since it contains a live virus. 

Nothing can be deemed 100% safe, but it wouldn't be recommended if the benefits didn't outweigh the risks. It is either a B or C and it may be depending on the year. I did find this site that breaks down the categories per vaccine. https://www.nvic.org/Vaccines-and-Diseases/Influenza.aspx

I feel the benefits outweigh the risks. I also vaccinate for the herd immunity to protect those that can't vaccinate and are also the ones most at risk if they do get certain viruses. 

The CDC is a good place to look for information as well. 

Froggy - He's so cute! I wish I could see my little man again! I know I might get to with a growth scan in the last 4 weeks, but that's still a ways away. I'm also happy your numbers have been good! 

Ana - Whooping cough scares me. Not the vaccine, but it in general. I've seen poor little babies with it and it's so devastating! My OB gives the flu vaccine now (use to just have to go to a clinic or something) I should see if they do the whooping cough as well.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I know the feeling. I hate it when I don't see DH for awhile. I hate not seeing him, but I also don't get a break and sometimes you just need one. I took a nap today as well and I really needed it. I know I'll be ready for bed in a couple of hours and hoping DS has the same idea. I wish DH worked day hours because sometimes I just need to go to bed and DS won't. 

The third trimester for me is just going to be me wanting to sleep through it. I'm so exhausted. Worst than first trimester.


----------



## Angel5000

Froggy - Those same fears exist everywhere. Even a state regulated daycare will usually combine all ages of children in mornings and evenings when there are less children in the center. And biting and stuff like that occurs even in state regulated places. The one thing I can say about the YMCA is that their child center is only for ages 6weeks - 6 years, so it's a little different. 

Having worked for so long in daycare, I'm very pro daycare - as long as I check it out first. :)


Sunshine - I really hate when people are super aggressive about things, it's so annoying when people can't accept other people's opinions! Personally, I don't think you can determine that anything is 100% safe. Even things like tylonel aren't 100% safe (they're classified as drug category B, whereas the only thing that is considered 100% safe is class A - and it seems like literally nothing is class A). I'm strongly pro-vaccine so my view is a little tained that way, but I definitely argue that the pros outweigh the cons. The difference in each year is essentially which strain they choose to use, because they have to guess as to which strain will make it around that year. I have a lot of friends who are all have very good science degrees in biology, chemistry, etc from really good universities like Harvard, and Cornell, and they have all said the risk is minimal and the Pros outweigh the Cons. My OB, who also does family medicine, is also very much a holistic doctor in many ways and will go natural instead of just pushing drugs and she still strongly recommends all vaccines, and strongly encourages flu shot and whooping cough during pregnancy. 

In the end even if you've never had the flu before, being pregnant does lower your immune system and just because you've never had it doesn't mean there isn't a chance you won't still get it. I just can't imagine putting myself through that risk.


----------



## Ally2015

anababe- sorry to hear movement is so uncomfy. I have a lot of movement but i don't find it uncomfortable, i really like it. 

froggyfrog- well done on v day! lovely scan pic! hope placenta moves soon! still got time i guess. 

sunshine star- i feel personally, the best way for me to protect my body and baby is through diet exercise and healthy lifestyle. i dont like vaccines, but that is just me and my personal feeling on it. I think it's a hard decision though and also difficult to make informed decision on, as there will be a lot of conflicting info out there on it. 

how is everyone else doing? it'd getting cold in scotland, and i'm just struggling with my itchiness. I have moisturisers and bio oil so i just lather myself like 10 x a day and do my best not to scratch. I hope it lessens soon!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Sorry you're still fighting being so itchy. 

It's starting to get colder here as well, but we still have some warm days. I'm preferring the cooler days. I don't sweat everywhere and I don't have to have the air on which is saving me money. 

I've been sick the last few days with some type of cold. It's mostly in my lungs and throat. I have some nasal drainage at night but I haven't been getting stuffed. Instead I wake up feeling like I can't breathe because my lungs are closing up and I've got a croupy cough. I'm really prone to getting the croup and I'm afraid that DS is going to be the same. I start to feel better after a few hours at least.


----------



## Ally2015

AliJo said:


> Ally - Sorry you're still fighting being so itchy.
> 
> It's starting to get colder here as well, but we still have some warm days. I'm preferring the cooler days. I don't sweat everywhere and I don't have to have the air on which is saving me money.
> 
> I've been sick the last few days with some type of cold. It's mostly in my lungs and throat. I have some nasal drainage at night but I haven't been getting stuffed. Instead I wake up feeling like I can't breathe because my lungs are closing up and I've got a croupy cough. I'm really prone to getting the croup and I'm afraid that DS is going to be the same. I start to feel better after a few hours at least.


thanks Alijo. Went and bought some camomile cream, so will see if that helps. I prefer the colder days too. Sorry you've not been feeling so well either. It;s just that time of the year isn't it!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- oh my goodness, that sounds JUST like how I felt Monday evening! I hope today has been better for you and that very soon you're able to relax and spend time with dh! 

Our fall weather is taking awhile to come and stay (we keep just getting little tastes and then back to 90 degree weather) but I think this weekend on its supposed to finally really cool off. 

Baby has found my ribs. Yesterday she was kicking them quite hard, and then again this morning around 5am. I was thinking maybe it's a sign she's turned head down but I've felt kicks and movements other places as well so who knows

So ready for my appointment, still 11 days to go. I'll have to get a couple shots and blood drawn for the GD test but the ultrasound will be worth it!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Really hope it helps! Doesn't help with the cold weather comes drier weather. Definitely is. I'm hoping it's part of the reason I feel so exhausted all the time. I will take any amount of energy back! Right now I'm pretty sure I could sleep the whole day. 

Vrogers - Hopefully means she is head down! When baby starts to hiccup I only feel it where his head is. That's how I'm pretty sure he's head down. Also my most dramatic kicks are in my upper abdomen. One day I swore he was sideways because he was kicking/hitting at both sides.


----------



## Sunshine Star

Thank you so much ladies &#128522; Really appreciate your thoughts, opinions and advice! Hope you've all had a lovely day Xx


----------



## Angel5000

Just had my 26 week appointment! They measured my belly for the first time, and doctor says I'm right on track for measurement and the heartbeat sounds good. I got my flu shot today too, especially because flu is going around the school district. 

Doctor says we start 2 week appointments now! So I go back in 2 weeks for the 28 week appointment, and they'll do my GD test then, and the updated TDAP vaccine too. 

Feels like things are going to start going fast now!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - That's great! It does go faster once you hit 2 week appointments. My appointment is a week from now. Which I need to call them and ask about the GD test because my labs are at 8 am and I don't have the drink so what will happen is they'll have to draw blood twice or put it off till I have the drink. They don't open till a quarter till 8. 

I hope none of you are in hurricane Matthew's path. If you are please stay safe! My brother lives in Florida but not in the path of the hurricane thankfully. I'm sure they'll feel something from it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone! You are such a supportive group of girls! It seems like a lot of us are feeling a bit overwhelmed or fed up sometimes these days! I gave in todAy after work and called my mom to invite myself over for supper! :haha: I just knew I couldn't handle another evening alone. Thankfully I am feeling much better with some company, and dd is in her glory with grandma and grandpa. 

Ali - I hope your glucose test/blood work isn't too much of a bother with the timing and whatnot. I am going to be getting my glucose test this weekend as well, although thankfully I don't have a set time for it and can go in whenever I want. 

My appointments never seem to go every two weeks. They just go to every week after 36 weeks or something. I guess my dr doesn't care much about me! :p Oh well. Appointments are a hassle anyway, and I hate being weighed at this stage when I start putting it on so quickly! 

As for weather, we are already in full-blown winter and it's been snowing constantly the past two days! It's horrid! I can't wait to hibernate in January when I'm off work finally.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm thinking I will have to rescheduled. I don't want to make a special trip to pick it up. Who knows, maybe I'll find a good reason to go over there. It's about 45 minutes to get there. I'm sorry winter has hit you already! I don't like the extreme cold or snow, but Autumn is always welcomed. 

I'm starting to think we won't get a house till after the baby is here. Huge bummer, but it is what it is. I definitely want to move in the winter.. not. It'll all work out, I'm sure.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - aww, I'm sorry it's not looking good for you to move before baby comes. That is disappointing! But hopefully you'll find an amazing, perfect house by waiting a bit longer.


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali sorry it's not looking hopeful!

We had our offer on a house accepted, so having an inspection tomorrow which hopefully goes well. Then we will know if we'll get it or not. We'd move at the end of November! Lots to do.

Long weekend here, DH has 4 days off! :wohoo:


----------



## danser55

chitown28 said:


> Omg yes on the having trouble sleeping! Woke up to use the bathroom (which is becoming more frequent now) then baby started kicking and now finding it impossible to fall back asleep! It's now 4:45 in the morning and I'm going to have a longgggg day of work ahead!

Same thing happens with me I wake up to go to the bathroom I come back to bed and she starts kicking away.


----------



## danser55

froggy I hope the placenta moves so you don't need to schedule the C section.

Tomorrow is 27 weeks for me yay! I've been absent, work has been busy and my internet at home is down, which really sucks. Total FWP I know. I had my first weekly monitoring appointment with the MFM yesterday, baby looked good and everything was fine, so I get to remain pregnant another week as long as everything is ok. I've noticed a lot more movement too over the week. My goal is to get a flu shot this weekend. I think a cold is coming on, I feel so off more tired and dizzy and congested. I really would just love to go home and sleep but I am trying to tough out the work day.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I'm glad baby is doing great! Every week matters and hopefully you won't have much problem making it to term. 

Van - Congrats on the house! It'll be exciting! 

Lite - I really hope so. I would go into another apartment building with washer/dryer hook ups if I didn't have to sign another year lease. 

The housing market is at a stand still here right now. With the cooler weather coming I think everyone is holding off on buying/selling. Maybe something will pop up, but I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## chitown28

danser - so happy to hear your appointment went well!

Ali - we're having such a hard time finding a house too and I think it's not going to happen for us either before baby. Total bummer.


----------



## Ally2015

Angel50000- oh yeah that is exciting about 2 week appointments now! :)

Literati_Love- no problem, i am definitely just feeling so fed up. It really is hibernate season!

AliJo- sorry about the house hunting not going to plan, it will all sort itself out though..

Vankiwi- enjoy your long weekend off!

danser- glad baby is doing well and that is good about the more movement :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - I'm so glad baby is still doing well! Let's hope this baby can stay for quite a few more weeks yet! 

Ali- Ah, that's rough! I do hope something pops up. Sorry you'd have to sign another year lease for a rental. We are usually able to find places that are month to month or a 6 month lease here. 

Sorry to all who are having trouble finding a house! 

Vankiwi- hope the home inspection goes well! So exciting! It will be good to move by end of November and have a whole month + to settle in before baby arrives. Happy Thanksgiving! Long weekend for me too. :) 

Ally- I totally understand. Hugs! 

Sounds like we could all use a "sick" day to just get a break from life! 

Chi - my baby also kicks like crazy after one of my nightly pee breaks (I'm up to 2-3 per night now :/). I don't normally have trouble falling asleep with it, but it is quite cute that she's so wiggly. Makes me think, though, "oh no, when she's here I'm going to have to stay awake WITh her." :p


----------



## AliJo

Aw, Chit, I'm sorry! I definitely didn't want anyone else to be dealing with it. I feel like pulling my hair out because we already have like 0 space! With baby items around it'll be so much worse. I really don't want to rent a storage unit because I'd rather save that money so I can put it towards a house. DH and I really need to sit down and look at our finances so I can see if we can afford a little more. It'll open our options some. I just don't want to with maternity leave around the corner. Thankfully taxes follow and we will get a big chunk back and possibly more if this little one decides to come before January. Which I doubt.. DS1 was stubborn so DS2 will be all the same, I'm sure! Best of luck to both of us. 

I always think I want a day completely to myself. Then when I'm alone (which is almost NEVER) I start to miss DS and DH pretty quick and I just want them back. It's been awhile since I've actually had time to myself. I'd probably just take a nap to be honest. I actually should try to find some me time before baby comes. It'll be awhile before I even think of taking me time after he comes.


----------



## AliJo

Has anyone noticed their eyesight getting poor? With my first pregnancy my eyesight got poor and improved some after I gave birth. I never gained it all back and now I'm a little nearsighted. Well I've noticed it's gotten worse again. It's driving me nuts. I hate wearing my glasses and really need to see about getting contacts. I can't really do that right now, though. I looked it up and pregnancy can affect your eyesight. Hopefully my vision doesn't get worse and goes back to pre-pregnancy this time. Generally it does, but last time it didn't.


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali I already wear glasses and my eyesight worsened with DD1. It's definitely worsened again with this one but I'll hold out on getting a new prescription until a few months in to the new year.

Literati Happy Thanksgiving to you too! Our home inspection went great luckily. A few minor things but nothing crazy. They have no smoke or CO detectors?! Crazy people!


----------



## vrogers

It's 5am here and I've been up for a little while unable to sleep. Woke up with a little upset tummy (most likely from the little bit of coffee I had because I'm sure my body got used to no coffee for 6 months) and as that started feeling better, baby started pushing on/kicking my ribs. I've also felt her on the other side of my stomach so I guess she's stretching out. I'm glad she's having fun in there moving about but I wish it wasn't so uncomfortable! 

My MIL and possibly bff are coming over to help move furniture and paint the nursery. I was planning on waiting until after the baby shower to do anything but my MIL has been asking and I guess it's good to go ahead and do

Hope everyone has a good weekend and able to spend time relaxing with family!


----------



## AliJo

Van - I got a text message reminding me to schedule my eye exam and was going to do it till it dawned on me that now wasn't a good time. 

Vrogers - That'll be fun! My weekends just feel like the weekdays. Never anything different about them.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- ah I'm sorry, that's how mine were when I worked retail. I hope you are still somehow able to relax and have a good weekend!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I haven't personally noticed my eyesight get worse. I will likely have to get my eye exam while still pregnant because I will need a new year of contact lenses. I don't believe my prescription changed last time I was pregnant. I have definitely heard that it can affect your eyesight though. 

Vrogers - sorry you are so uncomfortable and that you were kept awake so early!

Vankiwi - yikes! That is a bit crazy, but at least that is a very easy fix for you. :) Glad it went well. 

I am currently just sitting in the waiting room during my glucose test. I think about 10 minutes to go and then I'll be home free. I sure hope I pass! I have to make 2 pies and then we are headed to the farm for our first thanksgiving celebration. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Well, with me being a nurse then DH being a manager at retail weekends really mean nothing to us. I at least don't work weekends often, but we hardly ever have time together. Weekends are usually my catch up time. 

Lite - Glad your eyesight is staying stable. Enjoy your Thanksgiving get together! Thanksgiving here in the US is one of my favorite holidays. My birthday sometimes lands on it as well. Oh my, I'll be turning 30 the next time it does!


----------



## danser55

All of our furniture for the nursery has been ordered, and we found a better glider we ordered too. It's a huge step but wow.


----------



## vrogers

Danser- I've been trying to find a decently priced glider! I see so many I like though and I'm afraid our expenses will be needed for crib or other big items like stroller, car seat, etc. I bet it feels good to have accomplished ordering all the furniture! 

I am wiped. We painted the nursery and my MIL bought a few nursery items which was really sweet of her. I'm happy with how the color turned out and now just waiting until after the baby shower to do much else!


----------



## AliJo

Glad you ladies got some things done!

My cough keeps getting worse. It started about a week ago. My 28 week check up is Thursday so hopefully it's getting better. Otherwise I should probably get it checked. It's wiping me out.


----------



## newbie2013

Love that some of you are getting nurseries ready. Baby will be with us for a while, so we won't be doing much of that just yet.

He has been ridiculously active over that last 48 hours. My bump has been jolting badly whenever I'm still. It was moving so much yesterday that I think dh was a little freaked out. Fortunately, it hasn't been painful yet, but I've hardly slept. It's going to be a long day at work today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. Feel awful not had time to read back. I wanna go on my laptop as I can not quote properly on my phone!

I have been in hopsital :( had bleeding and conractions. Went 9pm fri eve to a&e moved to triage and had bloods and examination done. Cervix was closed. Moved to ward and had first steriod shot in my leg and the anti d
Had monitor and 2nd steriod shot 12 hours later. Baby measuring 24 weeks so need another scan but no more blood or pains just bad back. Got home 10pm last night. My poor OH stayed whole time sat on a uncomfy chair :( but all is ok xx


----------



## Ally2015

Alijo- not noticed any changes to my vision, and i wear glasses already. Hope your cough gets better soon too, i guess our bodies will take longer to recover from things now!

Lit- good luck on glucose test 

newbie- the increased movement is good, it's re-assuring isn't it. i've not been sleeping well either and can feel him during the night. 

midnight fairy-i am so sorry to hear!! that sounds so stressful :(
when will you have a re-scan? glad you are home and feeling a bit better now... rest up!!!


----------



## Ally2015

i've had a really rubbish weekend, i fainted in my yoga class on sat morning, i felt dizzy, eye sight went and then i just fell. next thing i knew i was on the ground and yoga teacher and classmates were standing round me and i couldn't remember what had just happened! water and a biscuit later, i felt fine and finished the class. 

also- my itching is getting worse and worsee, and is now unbearable. i get relief when i have a cool shower, and put lots of mouisturiser on after. I feel ok then for a couple of hours, but i am going to go back to the doc. it is all over my body now and i have horrible red marks all over my skin, and i cannot resist scratching. i looked it up and i think i have PUPPS, which women can get normally towards end of third trimester- maybe i am very unlucky and have it now. it's harmless but oh girls, i feel so very miserable and self conscious about my skin. i am hardly sleeping and wake several times during the night to moisturize my skin


----------



## Skye Leigh

Hi ladies :wave: I just found this thread. My due date is Jan 24th. :)


----------



## Skye Leigh

Ally2015 said:


> i've had a really rubbish weekend, i fainted in my yoga class on sat morning, i felt dizzy, eye sight went and then i just fell. next thing i knew i was on the ground and yoga teacher and classmates were standing round me and i couldn't remember what had just happened! water and a biscuit later, i felt fine and finished the class.
> 
> also- my itching is getting worse and worsee, and is now unbearable. i get relief when i have a cool shower, and put lots of mouisturiser on after. I feel ok then for a couple of hours, but i am going to go back to the doc. it is all over my body now and i have horrible red marks all over my skin, and i cannot resist scratching. i looked it up and i think i have PUPPS, which women can get normally towards end of third trimester- maybe i am very unlucky and have it now. it's harmless but oh girls, i feel so very miserable and self conscious about my skin. i am hardly sleeping and wake several times during the night to moisturize my skin

Oh wow that sounds awful you poor thing!


----------



## Anababe

Skye Leigh - Welcome 

Ally - Sorry to hear your so uncomfortable with the itching and hope your ok from the fainting episode!

Midnight - Hope you and baby are doing ok. I went through exactly the same with my first and he never arrived early just a horrible scare, that was actually Brought on by a water infection. Fingers crossed all is OK and no more contractions.

AFM, movement has settled down now.. I'm not sure what she was doing over that 2 days but it certainly wasn't the pleasant movement it should be lol she must have been doing flips in and out of different positions haha back to normal movement now and not painful at all.

I'm really tired today. OH has taken my oldest two boy to their birthday party while I stay home with the little ones. Think I'll be having an early night tonight I have zero motivation to do anything.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Did you have steroids? It was so scary :( xx


----------



## Anababe

Yeah I had steroids and was put on a drip to stop contractions. Can't remember what it was. The infection set it all off. I was 24+6. They even had to explain what would happen if baby was born and the chances of survival. It was really scary. But nothing happened in the end and I went 4 days overdue with him x


----------



## newbie2013

Midnight fairy! Oh my goodness! How are you and baby doing now? I hope you're feeling better and baby is staying in the right place! Keep the us updated. Thinking about you.

Baby has had a less active day for me as well, but i suspect that is because I had a very busy day. Didn't stop the whole day. Can't wait to fall into bed... hopefully I'll sleep tonight.


----------



## AliJo

Skye - Welcome!! I'll update the front page and add you! I'm assuming you're having a boy? Based on your ticker. I thought girl at first because it was pink, but then I read the T.J. part! Let me know if I'm wrong and I will fix it! More than happy to have someone new in the group! Also, congratulations! 

Ally - Oh that's awful. I really hope they find something that helps you. Glad the dizzy/fainting spell passed as well. I remember almost passing out once when I was pregnant with DS. I knew it was coming and was able to stop it, but it had to be in a group of people as well! Let alone on a hospital tour. 

Ana - Glad the movement isn't painful anymore. I would hate for something like pain to make movements not enjoyable. 

Midnight - I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I'm glad everything seems to be okay. Hopefully baby is just on the smaller end and still growing well! Definitely keep us updated. 

My coughing last night was horrible. So far today it hasn't been quite as bad, but I really hope it doesn't keep me awake tonight since I have work tomorrow. I'm also afraid of not getting enough sleep and it causing me to get even sicker.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - please make sure you get that cough checked out at your 28 wk appointment. Hope all is ok. 

Midnight - oh no! How incredibly scary! When will they be doing a follow up scan? Did they do blood work and urine test etc as well? I hope they monitor you very closely and make sure baby is ok. Glad things are looking ok now though and you were able to go home. Must have been an exhausting and scary time. :hugs:


----------



## slammerkin

Had to catch up on a lot! 

Midnight_fairy I hope everything is OK! What a scary experience.

My eyesight seems the same for now, but it got way worse after DD was born, and it was terrible before her to begin with. I really hope it doesn't get worse after this one comes. I'll seriously be almost blind!

My weekends are not super relaxing either. DH is a bartender so he's gone for the evenings, and with it being football season now he's often going in early so we barely see him for the day. 

We had a bday party for DD yesterday and it was good fun. Exhausted after all the cleaning and getting ready for it though!


----------



## vrogers

Midnight- that sounds scary and stressful, I hope you and baby are okay now! What is the next step? 

Ally- glad you are okay after fainting, but sorry you are so miserable itching! Is there any kind of medicine or cream for that, or is it just a ride it out thing? That sounds so miserable! 

Skye- welcome!! Happy v day a few days late! :) 

Ali- I absolutely hate having a cough. I hope you are able to get it checked soon and that it goes and stays away! 

Also sorry for those of you who do not have relaxing weekends/have to work weekends. I worked weekends when I worked at a coffee shop a couple years ago and then bookstore most recently. Thankfully right now I am a full time student so now just have to worry about making sure all school work is done but am thankfully able to relax weekends even if I have last min school work. 

Dh and I's 3 year wedding anniversary is this week on the 12th. For our one year we took a trip to New Orleans, for 2 years we went to a town about an hour away but this year with finances being tight we will most likely just try to have a nice dinner


----------



## Skye Leigh

Thanks Alijoe and Anababe! :) yes, I'm having a boy LOL! Oh I didn't realize one ticker was pink! Hahaha! :D Okay I fixed it hahaha! I'm gonna blame it on pregnancy brain. LOL! :D


----------



## danser55

Midnight- I'm so sorry, how scary. I hope all goes well with the scan, please keep us posted

Welcome Skye!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Thanks VRogers and Danser! :D


----------



## AliJo

Skye - Nothing wrong with boys having pink! Figured you just liked it being pink! 

Vrogers - Thank you. I usually don't have a cough this long and with it getting worse it's disheartening. It wasn't quite as bad today as it was yesterday. Hopefully that's a good sign. Congrats on 3 years! Time together is what matters! 

Lite - I will! I hope it's getting better, but either way I'll make sure to mention it. I guess something viral has been going around that lasts 7-10 days.


----------



## Literati_Love

Skye - we have the exact same due date! 

Vrogers - happy anniversary (a little early)! I understand finances being tight this year (us too!) but I hope your dinner out is still a really special and celebratory time for you! :) 

Ally - that really is too bad about your terrible itching! I have heard of PUPPS and it would make sense if you had that! I'd definitely mention it at your next appointment. 

Ali - good plan! But yes, I hope it is better by then! It's just always best to get checked out since during pregnancy we have a weakened immune system and I wouldn't want you to get too sick!


----------



## Skye Leigh

LOL Alijo! :D

Oh wow that is so cool Literati! :D


----------



## AliJo

Woke up an hour and half before my alarm and couldn't get back to sleep due to this cough. It always seems I lose sleep on the days I work. I really could use it right now as well. 

Well better news.. 28 weeks tomorrow! Will officially be in the third trimester according to my OB! Then no one can argue it! Baby was quiet last night which was odd to me. He's usually kicking up a storm as I'm trying to fall asleep which keeps me awake because I like to feel it. I think I got one slight kick before I fell asleep. He's been a little active this morning.

Going to be a long day for me. I hope I get out at a decent time so I can spend some time with DS before I need to get some sleep instead of cutting into it. I can't go to bed that quick when I know he misses me.


----------



## Angel5000

We just managed to sell off the last of our inherited property! Woot! Paperwork will be here today in the mail (we live several hours from the property) and then we'll be officially done. When DH's grandparents died a year and a half ago we (and his brother) inherited their homes (they raised him so it's like his parents). One of them had a huge mortgage still so we managed to sell it for just enough to cover the costs we spent cleaning it out and pay off the mortgage and all their bills. The second house, was in HORRIBLE condition. They had let their son (DH's uncle) live there and he is a drug addict. He was in jail when she passed and after probate we were able to finally get rid of the people who were living there (friends of his). The place was so trashed we spent thousands of $ cleaning it out, pulling out molded carpets and furniture, these people had gone so far as to rip out all the appliances and sell them off, including the cast iron claw foot tub. They ripped out all the cupboards in the kitchen and bathroom and used them as firewood. We pulled out hundreds of needles (druggies) from the place. It was bad. The house is still in horrible condition but at least cleaned up now and we managed to find someone who would pay us cash to buy it. It's not nearly what it could be worth, in fact we're barely getting what the land itself is worth, but it needs so much work we don't really care (and the roof is in bad shape and with winter coming I'd rather be done wiht it). The uncle keeps coming back to the property and trying to live on it and when he gets caught he trashes it (again), so we're just glad to be DONE with it. We've spent over $5K in lawyer fees getting people off the property since the Uncle kept moving back in and refusing to leave (and it's 3 hours away from us so we can't check on it regularly). He still thinks the property should be his. :dohh: even though he's seen the will a hundred times. 

Plus, we'll walk away with a small amount of cash (very small, we sold it for not much) from the deal after we pay off back taxes on the property and split it with his brother we'll have enough to pay off a little bit of debt. :D I'm very excited about this. Even without any money, we were ready to give the damn place away just to get rid of the stress. 


Totally unrelated: we decided to bite the bullet this weekend and are going to replace our carpets and vinyl flooring in the main part of the house with hard wood (laminate wood actually, we can't quite afford TRUE hard wood). The carpets our house came with are in really bad condition, the stains are so awful that I don't want people over because of how nasty it looks. So this is making me very happy! I was not very happy with the idea of baby being on these floors. We'll leave carpet in the bedrooms but those rooms aren't in bad condition like this. The quote was finished yesterday and DH is going to stop by today and finalize the last bits and sign the papers. We should have new flooring in about 3 weeks. <3 :D Woot! :)




danser55 said:


> chitown28 said:
> 
> 
> Omg yes on the having trouble sleeping! Woke up to use the bathroom (which is becoming more frequent now) then baby started kicking and now finding it impossible to fall back asleep! It's now 4:45 in the morning and I'm going to have a longgggg day of work ahead!
> 
> Same thing happens with me I wake up to go to the bathroom I come back to bed and she starts kicking away.Click to expand...

EVERY. Friggin. Time. Seriously. I'll be dead asleep, I wake up and she's not moving. The minute I get up to go to the bathroom she starts kicking and I can't go back to sleep. It's like "oh, mommy's up? Time to play!" :dohh: 



Ali - I already wear glasses and my eyesight has definitely gotten worse since pregnancy. I am avoiding going in because of the pregnancy, but hope it improves some after baby because it's getting pretty bad. :( As for your cough- I hope the doctor can do something for you at your appointment. Doesn't sound good. :( 

Midnight - Oh no! I'm glad you're doing okay now but what a horrible and scary thing! :hugs: Keep us udpated! When you're follow up scan? 


Skye - Welcome! :)


----------



## danser55

AliJo said:


> Woke up an hour and half before my alarm and couldn't get back to sleep due to this cough. It always seems I lose sleep on the days I work. I really could use it right now as well.
> 
> Well better news.. 28 weeks tomorrow! Will officially be in the third trimester according to my OB! Then no one can argue it! Baby was quiet last night which was odd to me. He's usually kicking up a storm as I'm trying to fall asleep which keeps me awake because I like to feel it. I think I got one slight kick before I fell asleep. He's been a little active this morning.
> 
> Going to be a long day for me. I hope I get out at a decent time so I can spend some time with DS before I need to get some sleep instead of cutting into it. I can't go to bed that quick when I know he misses me.

This is me too, she is usually active right when I am in bed and trying to fall asleep. Last night she wasn't and the anxiety kicked in a bit. I was thirsty and drank some cold water, it was enough to know she was doing ok and I fell asleep a little while later.


----------



## Ally2015

I went to the doctors today again for my itchy rash, as it is getting worse and is now all over my body except my face. she said it's an extreme allergic reaction and has referred me to a dermatologist. i don't know how long the referral will take but right now i am so desperate for relief :(

i got some aloe verga gel which is soothing and helps a little, and tonight i will have an oatmeal bath. Doc also gave me anti-histamines, but im a little afraid to take them as they wil effect baby so i might just take half a tablet before i go to sleep and see if i feel any relief!

will read through rest of posts soon and reply properly!


----------



## danser55

Oh Ally that sucks I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ally2015

danser55 said:


> Oh Ally that sucks I hope you feel better soon.

i know :( feel miserable!!!! 
have a private scan booked tomorrow and i'll be 27 weeks so seeing him will cheer me up. GUess i just have to learn to manage it. no idea what i could be allergic too though!


----------



## vrogers

Thank you for the anniversary wishes! I had a little cash on me and was able to buy some cake mix and a little '3' candle (for 3 years haha), one of his fav types of candy, and a few military/aircraft magazines that he's really into. So at least I'm able to do something small! 

Ali- that must be so annoying, I hope the cough goes away SOON! and happy almost 28 weeks! Can't believe we're all in/getting close to being in third tri, it really seems to be flying by for me! 

Angel- congrats on selling the property! Even just a small chunk of change will probably be helpful. I bet it's nice to have that out of the way! 

Ally- I've used aloe on my stomach a few times when I get those random itches. I'm glad your doctor has referred you and hope you're able to figure out exactly what's causing it and get some real relief! Also glad you get to see baby tomorrow! Im the same way..my 28 week appointment is a week from today and I'll have to have my GD test and Rh- injection (cannot remember what it's actually called) and possibly flu shot if they'll do it the same time, but seeing baby girl will be worth the needles and nasty sugar drink!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Thanks Angel! :D

Oh wow that sounds awful Ally hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - that itching sounds terrible! I hope it goes away very soon. Don't feel too guilty about taking the antihistamines. Hopefully you'll only need them for a short time and your rash will clear up on its own. 

Angel - oh wow, that sounds ridiculously stressful about getting those houses fixed up and sold (especially the druggie one - yikes!). I'm so glad for you that they're finally out of your hands now, and that you can even pay off some debt! 

Vrogers- glad you were able to get your DH a little something for your anniversary! I am Rh- as well and will get my Win Rho shot (what it's called in Canada) in a few weeks. I am unfortunately behind most of you so hearing about everyone being in the third trimester makes me feel like my pregnancy is quite slow...but in a way it definitely has gone quickly. Doesn't feel like long ago we were all complaining about first trimester symptoms. 

Ali - hope your day wasn't too terribly tiring and you were able to have some quality time with your DS after.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- you are not too far behind anyone here! It is weird though how we are all spaced out weeks-wise yet due the same month. I'm glad I'm not the only one dealing with this Rh- stuff (although I wish none of us had to be inconvenienced with it!) it scared me when my doctor first talked to me about it when I was 12 weeks but since I learned it's basically just a simple injection (or possibly two) and that's all I really have to do I feel better!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - That sounds like such a headache. I'm glad it's done and over with. New flooring sounds exciting, though! It can really freshen up a living space. 

Danser - I try hard not to get worried. I was glad he was moving around some the next morning. 

Ally - You just can't catch a break with that at all, can you? I know some antihistamines are pretty safe. I took one a couple of times with this cough hoping it would help even in the slightest. My list of approved medications doesn't have anything for a cough except an allergy medication that probably wouldn't help me anyways since it's for allergies. Enjoy your private scan!!

Lite - I was able to squeeze in a little bit of time. He's always so excited when I come home it completely lights up my day. Then he tends to get really cranky. Probably because he's getting tired and then he doesn't want to sit still at all. He usually gets mad at me if I sit down and I'm not doing something with him. My day was awfully tiring, though. 

So, cough is worse. I was woken up by it several times. I already have a headache from it this morning. I want to cry thinking about work. My mind is complete mush, too. I don't know how many times I just stopped doing what I was doing and just stared because I literally just forgot what I was doing half way through it. I'm definitely being a whiner. I have no hope for improvement by my appointment. I just now hope by next week it's better. 

Yay for 28 weeks, though! I had 3 people come up to me yesterday at work that didn't know I was pregnant. My facility isn't large so I see everyone that works there. Their shocked looks then finding out I was 28 weeks was pretty funny. I'm one of 4 in the building and I think I'm the furthest along.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo that cough sounds miserable! Poor thing.

Baby was rocking and rolling this morning while I was trying to snooze before getting up. 

The last few days with DD have been a lot better than last week, thankfully. We had some fun times. Still a couple of pee accidents, sigh. Cleared up her diaper rash with a steroid for now, and hoping to keep it away with some extra measures we're taking. Fingers crossed!

26 weeks today and down to double digits until due date!


----------



## danser55

I took off of work today between the cold I have and all the swelling I wanted to be able to relax and get in some extra sleeps, take some naps too. The swelling has gone down quite a bit. I ordered some nice more comfortable shoes, I hope they arrive this week.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm rh- too! Thank goodness this is my first pregnancy as there's a shortage of the injection in the market and we can't find it. Hopefully we'll find it before I'm 28 weeks... just to be safe. The "joys" of not living in the west!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had anti D on saturday. I may need some more. Not sure xx

Hating 3rd tri. So fed up and achy :(


----------



## vrogers

Ali- are you able to take anything for it? I thankfully haven't had a cough since being pregnant so not sure what all we can take. What a stubborn cough! 

danser- I hope you feel better and that the day off helped you! 

Newbie- I knew there were a few of us who are Rh- just couldn't remember who exactly! I'm sorry about the shortage and I hope you are still able to get it soon! 

Midnight- I'm sorry you are miserable! You are in the home stretch though, not too much longer to go!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks vrogers. I keep telling myself that it isn't "essential" with the first.

can't sleep! I was exhausted last night and slept at 9:00. Now it is 3:30 and I can't sleep. I think it is stress. We have the memorial service today for my colleague who passed away. I have to speak. Don't want to but since he was one third of our admin team, both my boss and I feel we should. We miss him.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - According to my approved med list.. no. Cough drops don't really help, but I've been trying different types hoping. My mouth is so messed up from them and the back of my mouth hurts from coughing. My taste buds are all messed up. Also my abdomen muscles hurt. I guess I'm getting a work out from it at least. 

Newbie - I'm sorry about the loss of your colleague. I don't like speaking in front of people. Not sure if that is your reason, but that would be mine. I get super nervous. I'm sorry about the shortage. I couldn't imagine being short on something like that. Seems like a small thing until you can't get your hands on it. 

Midnight - I'm sorry it's been hard. It'll most likely get harder, sadly. Hopefully your body adjusts and you get some relief, though. 

Danser - I'm glad you took the day for yourself. I can't get myself to call in even if I really need to. In the last 4 years I have called in once and that was not too long ago because DS was sick and I just couldn't go in because I needed to be there for him. Calling in can throw the whole day into chaos also, which makes me feel awful. 

Well I'm going to take a long warm shower to try to clear me up enough to go to bed without losing a lung. I'm afraid I'm going to be up constantly coughing again. It's mostly a dry cough with just some phlegm in the morning and that's about it.


----------



## newbie2013

Hope you sleep well and feel better soon AliJo


----------



## Anababe

Alijo - Hope your cough eases up soon that must be so uncomfortable to have to deal with.

Danser- Hope you enjoyed your day off and are feeling a little better.

Midnight - Sorry your both feeling great, this last stretch is tough but hopefully will soon pass! 

I had a midwife appt on Monday, first time I've seen midwife since 15 weeks because of the move and struggling to get appts fit in around me and my partner. Anyway had bloods done and heard baby's heartbeat. They are referring me to consultant at the hospital to see if they 'allow' my home birth due to my back problems. I thought I'm going to fight that even if they say they don't agree.. but midwife called yesterday, my iron is really low (which I expected it has been in all my pregnancies) and baby isn't growing. She's measuring 24 weeks.. I have to go into hospital for the day tomorrow for monitoring of the baby then growth scan next week. Then appointment with the anaesthetist incase of early csec. With my back, low iron and small baby there's not looking to be a chance of even having a natural delivery nevermind my homebirth. I'm gutted. I'll obviously do what's needed for baby but I'm just so upset I really wanted this to be perfect like my last two homebirth as it will most definitely be my last baby.

Fingers crossed all is OK with baby and she's just small because I am and not because something is affecting growth.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Fingers crossed hun. I am only measuring 23 weeks too xxx


----------



## slammerkin

Anababe, sorry to hear things are not going according to plan. But it's good they're being cautious and trying to help baby arrive safely. What a nerve-wracking time!

I am having this spot in my low back that keeps spasming or something and it stops me in my tracks whenever I'm trying to move. It was bothering me last night, but the walk from the train across the street into my office building was agony. I might go home early today. Gonna wait until my manager comes in and see, then maybe ask DH to come get me.


----------



## Angel5000

Ali - I'm so sorry that sounds horrible. :( I hope you start to feel better soon! 

I get the opposite reaction, people keep asking me if I am not further along than I am because I'm so big! :haha: 

Newbie - so sorry about the loss of your colleague. :( That's tough. :hugs:

Ana - Oh no! :Hugs: I'm keeping fx that she's just small!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ali, I have read that putting Vicks in a wax melter helps to clear you up to sleep. I hope you feel better soon.

Ana, I hope all works out and baby is just small. 

Angel, I haven't had any comments on my size yet thank goodness. Although I feel massive!


----------



## AliJo

Our thread is definitely starting to sound like 3rd trimester. We're all starting to have something going on. 

Slammer - I've had muscle spasms in my back before, not during pregnancy, but I know how debilitating they can be. Maybe a warm shower and have DH massage the area?

Ana - I'm sorry things got complicated. I really hope everything turns out be okay and you can keep baby in there. 

Froggy - The bad thing is, I'm not really stuffed up. The shower didn't help. I ended up coughing worse. My sinuses are pretty clear all day with just a little bit of stuffiness in the morning that doesn't come back once I clear it out. 

I was up way past midnight because of my cough then I woke up several times from it. I need to go get the drink for the glucose test today so I can do it tomorrow. They'll be doing labs anyways so I guess if I have an infection it will show up on there. Most likely whatever I have is viral.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I'm sorry you feel so awful and even worse that you can't take anything for it. I would definitely mention it to your doctor (can't remember, you may have done that) and I would think they would have some suggestions. 

Ana- I hope everything is okay with baby and that she's just a small baby and that you're able to deliver at home like you want! Let us know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## danser55

Ana I'm sorry. At my scan two weeks ago I baby was measuring two weeks behind. So they have me being monitored weekly with BPP's to check make sure she is doing ok and the placenta is working properly. It seems to be a week to week thing. Hopefully baby is just small.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Going to the OB tomorrow for my check up. I will mention it then. Also, I have routine labs that will be done so that should give a good indicator if I've got something more going on.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I hope the checkup goes well and that your doctor has some good suggestions for the cough!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - yes, the injection is definitely no big deal, but it caused a lot of anxiety with me the first time around since you have to have it if you have a bleed and I did have some spotting that pregnancy, although didn't end up needing it early. I also needed the shot when I had a miscarriage. But thankfully this pregnancy I've had zero spotting and it shouldn't be a big deal to wait til 28 weeks to get it. I always just get anxiety about potentially developing antibodies! My daughter was RH+ so I did need the shot again after birth. 

Ali - that cough sure sounds bad. Hope you feel better soon. 

Ana - that is upsetting about it looking less and less like a home birth will be possible. I am glad they are following up with the baby though, and I hope everything is okay! My friend who just had her baby at 33 weeks and had pre-eclampsia - her baby was measuring small but the doctors did nothing to follow up with it and they obviously should have! I do hope in your case there are no underlying issues though. 

Angel - I am also looking quite large this time! I thankfully haven't had any comments about how huge I am (even though, ironically, I got told about a thousand times how HUGE I was last pregnancy when my bump was way smaller - but that was with co workers and this time my co workers seem to realize what a pregnant person is supposed to look like finally). 

Slammer - how awful about your back! I had that sort of thing a lot last pregnancy. I've still gotten lucky with this one so far...I hope you get some relief and it doesn't happen again.

Newbie - how crazy that there is a shortage there and you can't get an Injection. I sure hope your baby ends up being RH- too then. 

Midnight - are you only measuring 23 weeks according to fundal height? or was that from an ultrasound? 

AFM - I'm not having the aches and pains everyone else is having, although little things like getting up and down from the ground are getting more difficult. Unfortunately, I am still an emotional mess, feel completely exhausted, and don't feel like I can cope at all for the remainder of the pregnancy - let alone with sleep deprivation from having a newborn! I am also self conscious of how huge and swollen I look, and can't wait to lose the weight after the baby is born. Sigh. Pregnancy is such a drag sometimes!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - It can be, but I always remind myself that it's worth it! I'm usually okay besides hip and back pain. Which I tend to have some of it anyways while I'm not pregnant, but it's worse now. 

This illness is really kicking my butt. I've had coughing spells where I almost throw up, now. It's beyond ridiculous and I hope they can do something for me tomorrow. I've had bad croup cough, but nothing ever lasted this long. I couldn't imagine being someone with a chronic cough. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that DS doesn't get it. I'm so scared he will get this and honestly unless I locked myself away from him 24/7 there's no real way to protect him 100%. He was sick not too long ago, but it was just sinus congestion and I think he had a sore throat. 

I want to be done talking about this cough! 

I think I'm going to start my list of things we need. Occupy my mind with something.


----------



## AliJo

How is everyone? I also hope everyone that hasn't been talking much or hasn't said anything in awhile are doing well!

I'm still kind of the same, but I was given a prescription for my cough. I'm so thankful for that. I won't be using it till tonight since it might make me tired and I don't want to be falling asleep while I need to watch DS. She did tell me I can have Robitussin so I bought some of that to use during the day. I just got the one with the cough suppressant and expectorant since I really just need the cough suppressant. Plus I read that the nasal decongestant phenylephrine can cause reduced blood flow to the placenta. 

Otherwise she wasn't too concerned about it since my lungs were clear and I wasn't coughing anything nasty up. 

I'm actually so relieved that I could cry thinking that I may actually get some sleep tonight. Only getting 4-5 hours of very disturbed sleep for 3-4 days has really taken a toll on me. 

Other than that baby is doing good. Heart rate in the 150's. She felt for placement and to see if she could feel any parts and is pretty sure he's head down. Which I feel his hiccups down low so I'm sure of it as well. Another appointment in 2 weeks and labs are done. Said they would only call if there was bad news.


----------



## Anababe

Ali - I'm glad you have been given something hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. I couldn't imagine having to deal with a cough so long whilst pregnant.

Literati - Sorry your feeling so rubbish. Pregnancy can be so tough especially when we get to this last stretch now.

I ended up in hospital yesterday with tightenings/pain and reduced movement. I really didn't want to go but I felt so ill all day when my midwife came round to drop off my new notes she said she thought I looked awful and she wanted me in just for checks. The tightenings were coming fairly regular on the monitor on the day unit so ended up admitted to the ward to keep on monitor and a VE to check no labour was starting, which I knew it wasnt as serious as they were making out but they obviously are looking at my last pre term labour and PROM at 24 weeks (with my first) so had to be on the cautious side. By 8pm I asked could I please go home and she said I could providing I stay on rest for few days and any concern to go straight back. I have had a really busy and stressful week so I think it all just got a bit on top of me.. hence the reduced movement and increased BH.

I've got to go back on Sat and then twice weekly for monitoring for her growth until my scan next weekend for a more accurate look at how she's growing.

Feeling alot better today and taken the rest of the week off work.


----------



## AliJo

Ana - I'm glad you got it checked out and they're looking out for you. Also glad you got to go home. Make sure you take care of yourself and get as much rest as possible! I'm sorry things have gotten complicated for you.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm glad you went to get check too. Take her advice and REST! 

Afm, I'm not loving weeks 27 and 28. I'm achy all over and today my knee is so painful. It hurts a lot when I put pressure one it and of course, I had a clumsy day today - I was dropping everything! Bending down to pick things up did not help my knee! My weekend is finally here, except I have a workshop all day Saturday at my school's other campus, which is an hour away - will have to leave home around 7:30 and won't get home until at least 5pm. They're going to have to put up with me doing back exercises on the floor at the back of the room - can't go all day without doing them! Looking forward to doing nothing tomorrow, though!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ana - I'm very glad you went in as well! Glad all is ok and that you're taking the rest of the week to rest. You need that! 

Ali - glad you got something to help stop the coughing at night.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- the whole antibody thing is what freaks me out most! I know it's most likely (because dh is O+) that the baby will be positive as well and I'll probably need the shot again after birth. 

Ali- glad you were able to get some medicine! I hope it kicks in and starts working fast! You must be more than ready for the cough to be gone 

Ana- I'm glad you went in and definitely take their advice and rest! 

Newbie- I hope the workshop goes by fast! By the end of the day now my back is always telling me its had enough along with the usual swollen hands and feet. Then at night my hips and legs sometimes hurt. Seems like most of us are getting more uncomfortable


----------



## froggyfrog

So I have had spotting when I went to the bathroom twice now. After the first time i called my Dr and the nurse told me that as long as it's spotting I'm fine and if it turns into a full bleed then to call back. Spotting and bleeding happens with placenta previa. My mom who is a l&d nurse told me that she thinks I should just go straight into l&d, and that her understanding is that women with a previa are supposed to go in with any kind of bleeding/spotting. What do you all think?


----------



## Sunshine Star

Sorry to hear that Froggy. I don't have previa, but at my last scan it showed a low lying placenta. I was told if I had any bleeding to call the hospital immediately. You're always better to get it checked. Not worth the stress of worrying about it X


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - It's never fun when a weight baring joint starts to hurt. When I get a hip acting up it really bothers me stepping down on that side. Hopefully it stops bothering you. 

Froggy - That's a tough one. How much are you spotting? Could you call L&D and see what their suggestion is? I kind of looked around and yeah it does seem that spotting and even bleeding can be common, but bleeding should be checked out. As Sunshine said, though, sometimes it's just best to get checked verse worrying about it. Are you on pelvic floor rest now? Also I was told today that any bleeding is not normal at this stage, but I don't have placenta previa so I do think from what I'm seeing online that it would be a little different in your case. 

I did get the vaccine for whooping cough as well today. Also got two new outfits in the mail for baby and some shirts for DS. He's already in 3T and it makes me so sad! I love the little outfits I got baby. I'm excited to put him in them!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks ladies, 
Ali I have only had the two timesides and it was only on my toilet paper. I decided that if it happens again I'm going to call the l&d department and see what they think. Fx it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - That sounds like a good idea. I think it will be something you just have to watch until delivery. I don't know the chances of it moving out of the way now. If it does you may still have issues because it would be low lying.


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - I am also dealing with some swelling in my feet (and everywhere!) by the end of the day. It is nothing major yet but still uncomfortable. I am not looking forward to it getting worse. Last time I couldn't fit into any shoes by the end! Hope yours doesn't get too bad. 

Froggy - that is disconcerting about your spotting. I agree with your decision to go in if it happens again. You're probably not at major risk at the moment with how minimal it has been and since you talked to the nurse, but if it continues it's probably worth getting checked out!


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- I think you have a good plan, to call l&d if it happens again. Can't be too safe! I hope it stays away though.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm ridiculously paranoid, so I'd probably go in to get checked. Seems you're much more level headed than me froggy! Thinking about you and hope all goes well.


----------



## Vankiwi

I would be going to get checked too! Hope he's wriggling around to reassure you Foggy!


----------



## slammerkin

Froggy - I hope you don't have any more spotting and you can ease your mind.

I'm not really having any swelling, but my back hurts on and off and I'm feeling so big and constricted by clothes. I didn't really wear pants near the end of my last pregnancy because it was still hot out and I wore dresses. But taking care of a kid now, and with it getting colder, I prefer pants, but any tightness, even low on my belly, makes me so uncomfortable. Hoping these leggings will be soft and stretchy. If so I'll buy more and live in them until the end! 

I've also reached the point where I can't bear to wear a bra. This happened with DD too. I feel like I'm being squeezed to death. Time for some creative layering to hide the jiggling boobies!


----------



## froggyfrog

Spotting has stopped. Luckily he has moved around a lot to reassure me that he was fine. I'm still planning on taking it easy today. 

Slammer, I got some maternity leggings and they are SO comfortable. I hope you find some that are comfortable!


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - Glad it stopped! 

Slammer - I want to try leggings. I've never worn them but I'm sick of jeans. I want something more comfortable. I hear you on the bra part, but I can't go without. My ladies are uncontrollable without a bra. 

I FINALLY got some sleep last night. I'm still super exhausted, but better than I was. Although, now my back, sides, ribs, and abdomen all hurt and ache from all the coughing. I did wake up in the middle of the night with my cough reminding me that it is still really bad. Took some more medicine and got some more sleep. I'm afraid it's going to linger for a long time. I just hope the medicine is enough to give my body time to heal. There are only 12 doses all together and I've taken 3. I'm afraid it won't be enough.


----------



## froggyfrog

Bump pic! This is from yesterday morning, and I'm actually wearing my leggings here. I got them from motherhood maternity.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - They had a sale on them not long ago for 10 dollars on a lot of them. I should have then, but I didn't. So I'm waiting on another good sale. Also, very cute bump!! I'm a bit self conscious about my legs and bottom. I don't know if I would like leggings really showing them off.


----------



## froggyfrog

The pair that I got aren't as "revealing" as other pairs of regular leggings I have had. They are a but thicker. You couldn't even see my panty line because there is no way I'm wearing a thong these days lol. I just love that i can dress them up or down. I also got a pair of jeggings from motherhood maternity that are amazing as well. I'm not alway fond of their prices because I'm so cheap, but I have found that everything I have bought there is really good quality and will last through more pregnancies. Also target had some maternity leggings I saw the other day. I really like the way their clothes are made too.


----------



## AliJo

I'll still have to try them. Only way I'll find out I guess! Thanks for the info.


----------



## newbie2013

I can't go without a bra either but I can't wait to get it off when it fetch home each day. so constricting. 

Haven't tried leggings, but I've got a belly belt that extends my regular pants around the waist. I find It super comfortable.


----------



## slammerkin

Well I think I'm gonna have to check out the Motherhood ones, because the random pair I bought on Amazon were a big FAIL. They stopped 2 inches above my ankle, and the belly panel only came half way up my bump, which is basically useless because they'll just fall down. Annoyed! I'm super cheap too and I don't want to spend a lot of money on things I'll never wear again, but I can't get through the rest of this pregnancy without some more options for bottoms.

Glad you got some sleep AliJo. I've been sleeping like CRAP. Just restless and not getting good deep sleep.


----------



## danser55

froggy- Glad the spotting has stopped I hope it stays that way.

My compression socks came in the mail yesterday. Also my BPP was yesterday and all is fine with our little Duck. I go back again next Thursday. Tomorrow is the start of 3rd tri for me. Woo Hoo. The nursery furniture arrives tomorrow, that has me a bit nervous. I can't believe there will be a crib in my home.


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - glad spotting has stopped and baby is wiggling away in there! I agree with you on Motherhood. Everything I have from there is very good quality! I am on the second pregnancy with it all and it is all as good as new. It is my cheaper Old Navy stuff that is more the flimsier sort (but pregnancy is short enough that it still all works). 

Slammer - I'm having trouble ever getting a deep sleep as well. I'm thankfully not having insomnia too many nights (just the odd time), but the extremely light sleep and waking up like 15+ times during it is kind of getting to me! 

I don't have maternity leggings, but my normal leggings still work and I find them so comfy! I can only wear them on days off though. Have to wear jeans to work, and I do find them comfy, but by the end of the day I'm definitely eager to get Pajama pants or sweats off! I don't like the tightness around my calves when I'm pregnant! 

I also can't go without a bra, but it sure is a relief to take it off at night. 

Ali - hopefully at least those doses will get you to the point where the cough is a lot more bearable.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Wow Alijoe how long have you had that cough? Glad you got something to make it better. I got some nice things for my baby too, some cloth diapers and little booties and things like that. I can't wait to put them on him. :)

Oh no Froggy that sounds scary. Definitely get it checked out if it gets any worse. 

Because of my back it's getting harder and harder to do things. Thank God for Walmart pick up! I love that. It saves time and keeps me from having to walk around that huge store trying to shop.:) I've been using the parking spaces designated for pregnant mothers too. :)


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- glad it has stopped and baby is moving around! Also cute bump!! 

I've lived in my yoga pants (even since before getting pregnant) but they seem to be getting less comfortable and tighter. 

I'm also back to taking naps every day like I was in the first tri. Not sure if I'm actually more tired again or if it's because I'm not sleeping well at night lately, but I've taken naps just about every day this week!


----------



## AliJo

Skye - I've had it for 11 days now. I've got a couple of different cough syrups to take and it's helping, but it comes back if I stop taking them. I still have a slight cough while I'm on them, but it's much better. Hoping in a couple more days I can start taking less. I really hate taking medicine while I'm pregnant. 
Our Walmart doesn't do pick up yet, but we have another grocery store that does. Not that I use it. I try to make myself as active as possible. I hate the thought of shopping usually. I do like the service, though. It's really great for those that really can't handle shopping and still allows them to get decent prices. 

Slammer - I'm restless as well, so being sick definitely isn't helping. I'm just never comfortable for long. 

Vrogers - The third tri can be tiring. Generally things get harder to do, you start to get sore, sleeping is more disturbed, and generally not as great thanks to being sore along with multiple bathroom trips. It all really adds up. Plus baby does a lot of bulking in the third trimester. Enjoy those naps! 

I'm hoping to go shopping soon. I always look online, but unless I know the brand and style I don't buy online. I'm a complicated fit generally and I won't buy something unless it feels right. Which sadly makes me walk out of stores often without anything. 

Last pregnancy when I bought new bras I found some super comfortable wire ones. I can't go without a wire which makes it more painful to wear bras right now. The ones I found felt like putting clouds on. They don't make that style anymore and my old ones got thrown out since I wore them down. Hopefully I can find something similar. 

I'm eager to get to 30 weeks. Then I can count the weeks down from 10! I'm getting a bit antsy to get things bought and in order now.


----------



## AliJo

Does anyone ever use Zulily? Sometimes their prices are pretty good, but I can't get myself to buy from there. I always research the brands I don't know if I'm considering it.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I love looking at zulily! I actually just got a pinkblush maternity (the brand) dress and robe, both significantly cheaper than they are on the actual store website. I'm a little nervous to buy any baby gear from there though, because like you I like to stick with brands I know and trust


----------



## AliJo

How is everyone's weekend so far? I'm always checking the forum then thinking "Hm.. everyone is quiet" then realize it's the weekend. It's just another day for me! I hope one day DH has normal work week hours. It would be amazing to have days off together. 

Vrogers - There was a sweater on there I almost got because I need something for this winter. I have some hoodies that still fit, but I need something nicer to wear. I'm not buying a coat, I'm just going to layer up. I'm not a big coat person anyways. Winters here get really bitter at times. My nicer outerwear is getting too snug on my belly. I also look at Zulily for ideas since they get a lot of unique items that I wouldn't know how to find otherwise. I have found a lot of new brands due to that site!


----------



## Anababe

AliJo- Glad your getting some sleep now and the medicine is helping! I'm also looking forward to 30 weeks for that 10 week countdown. I still have so much to buy I'm definitely going to try get it all sorted in next couple of weeks so I can then concentrate on Xmas shopping. Money just isn't stretching as far as I'd like it to at the moment and I start to panic a bit when I think about what we need for baby on top of planning for Christmas for my other children. 

Danser - yey for third tri! 

Vrogers- I'm also back to being tired in the afternoons, doesn't help my iron is so low but I can't always get a nap when I need one, so I end up exhausted by early evening fall asleep early then can't sleep in the night so just a vicious circle of constantly feeling tired.


I had my first proper session with my doula/hypnobirthing teacher on Thursday evening. It was fab and really helped me to feel strong again about what I'm wanting because I was starting to feel a bit defeated. I feel so strongly about my home birth that I will fight against medical advise providing there's nothing wrong with baby. Really hoping the scan next week shows she's just on the small side and there's nothing causing it. In which case I will go against them on my back and iron issues if needed as I have done before. I have had two home births and the thought of going to hospital again like ny first two terrifies me. It was lovely to be doing the breathing exercises with my OH though, he was really getting into it and was so relaxed I thought he was going to fall asleep haha 

I've enjoyed my week off.. I've literally sat in my pj bottoms all week and watch rubbish TV lol back to normal from Monday but the break has been nice :D


----------



## danser55

Yay nursery furniture is being delivered soon!


----------



## danser55

So far Duck has been quiet this morning, it always makes me nervous something is wrong and I can't seem to really calm down or relax. I just want the next 12 weeks to really speed by and have her here and healthy.


----------



## AliJo

Ana - I'm glad you're feeling strong about home birth again. I wish it was more of thing in the US, but support systems behind it really aren't there. Plus it makes it hard when, at least in my state, a certified midwife can't practice outside of a medical facility. They have home like settings often at hospitals and birthing centers, though. - Reading on it some more. It's really iffy around the whole subject. I thought that maybe it was legal in some situations, but reading more it does not seem to be the case. It's awkward. I do know they're trying to make it legal. 

Danser - That's exciting!! I want a proper nursery, but won't get one till we move out of this place. It's disheartening since I couldn't do it with my first either. 

I'm thinking about going over to the hospital here in town and checking out how they do their labor and delivery. It would just be more convenient to have DH and DS in the same town. That way if DS gets a bit out of control DH can bring him home for awhile and if something comes up I'm only blocks away. I probably won't change till up towards the end since I'm so familiar with where I'm at now. I do need to meet the ones that might deliver me in town, though. I know one of them from my preceptorship. Would be a bit awkward, but hopefully he won't remember me!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers- that sucks you're getting really tired again. Unfortunately, I have never reached the point where I don't need naps anymore. Of course, I can't nap on work days, but any of my days off I cannot function without a nap still. It sucks my fatigue just never lifted. I mean, since about 20 weeks I've felt marginally more energetic than the first half, but I've still been so tired. It really sucks. 

Ali - I am curious about zulily as well.

What is everyone else doing about a winter jacket? I don't have a maternity coat, and they're so expensive, but my jacket is not going to fit much longer. We have brutally cold winters here and it goes down to -40 (or worse), especially in December and January, so I just don't think I can get by without finding some sort of solution. My co worker showed me how you can buy jacket inserts, but they look kind of dumb and are still over $100. I am wondering if there is a deal on zulily or something if I should just get one! But I've never ordered from there.

Ana - I am with you on finances being tight! We are having cash flow problems, and now suddenly are having to make some unanticipated purchases like a different vehicle because mine won't work for two kids with one rear facing! Eek! When I think about Christmas coming up, I'm really not sure how we'll swing it. 
I'm so glad you had a glorious week off relaxing and watching TV! I seriously wish I could have one of those. Hopefully going back to work won't be as bad now that you're rested up. 

Danser - yay for nursery furniture! If you are still not feeling her move much this afternoon, I would probably go in to the hospital to get it checked out. Not to be alarmist, but reduced fetal movement is nothing to ignore! Having said that, I definitely have periods in the day where I don't feel dd much and start to worry, but thankfully she always starts wiggling around eventually to alleviate my worries.


----------



## Anababe

Yeah AliJo Its a shame the way they are with homebirth over there. Our midwives tend to try and put you off it a little but even if if a consultant advises against it we are still within our rights to go against them and still have a midwife attend. Obviously it's down to us to know whether it's wise to fight or not and anything that I felt would put baby at risk I'd give up my homebirth without a doubt. 

She never stops moving so I'm fairly confident the fundal height measurement with the tape wasn't entirely accurate and she will be totally fine on the scan. Fingers crossed!

I've been having some horrendous heartburn this week I'm going through rennies and gaviscon like mad!


----------



## Anababe

Thanks Literati. Yeah it's really difficult with xmas coming up.. I've already had to pre warn the children that 'santa' hasn't got as much money this yeah and there will be no big presents like their usual new Console/Tablet/phone (or whatever major purchase they are wanting that year) which between 4 of them can put my xmas budget up by around £1000 and that's before we have even started on toys and xmas food. Just can't do it this year. Not getting myself stressed over it. My mum is visiting for the first Christmas in years so it's going to be so lovely having a nice family day and also to get the extra pair of hands to help me with cooking!

I'm really stuck for winter jacket aswel. I bought one about 4 weeks ago but it's already getting quite tight. Going to start having a look around this next couple of weeks.


----------



## danser55

Thanks Literati I've definitely felt her moving here and there, especially after the donut I had. I've also been up and down a lot today so when I am moving I don't notice her movements as much. If I don't feel her as much when I am relaxing later definitely plan to call my OB.


----------



## vrogers

Ali & literati- it doesn't get super cold where I live (south US) which I actually don't like because I am one of the few that enjoys cold weather. I will need a jacket most likely for December-February and maybe some of November. I have one that works and hopefully will still fit when my bump is bigger! 

Literati- I'm sorry your fatigue never eased! Mine did in the second tri but I definitely feel like it's coming back along with being uncomfortable. 

Ana- glad your appointment went well! I also hope you are able to deliver at home with no issues like you want to. Let us know how the scan next week goes! 

I drank an iced coffee, my 4th or 5th since being pregnant (I stick to small or medium these days) and baby went crazy! Before being pregnant I was a massive coffee addict but stopped until about 2-3 weeks ago. This is the first time it seemed to affect her this much. I drank it in the evening (which I used to always be able to do) and could NOT sleep due to being wired and baby going insane. She didn't stop moving until well after 3am, then was moving again when I woke at 6:45am. I was actually slightly worried wondering when the heck she would be able to be sleeping. She's also moving some right now. So I decided no more coffee until after she's here, just freaked me out too much 

Have my 28 week appointment Monday, not ready for the shots and glucose test but super ready to see how big baby is now!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I searched Zulily for maternity coats and they do have some. They're 32 to 100 dollars. I personally don't like the ones for 32. I wouldn't want to spend more than 50 at the most. That's why I think I'm just going to layer. Doesn't seem to get quite as cold here, though. We have had -40s in wind chill, though. 

Vrogers - We could trade for a few months! I won't mind! I don't generally mind the cold, but the bitter wind chill gets old. 

Ana - I always have the Santa gifts be something simple and small. The expensive gifts are always from us. He doesn't understand Santa yet, though. 

Danser - I guess I overlooked your post about Duck. You should start counting kicks regularly. It might help you ease a little of your anxiety. Hopefully she starts kicking up a storm for you! 

Vrogers - Iced coffee sounds good. I don't generally drink caffeine unless I want to get my bowels moving. It does the trick much better than stool softeners and all that other jazz. I have found V8 juice does wonders if I drink it regularly. I haven't noticed him start moving more with caffeine, though. Yay for 28 weeks! Shots don't bother me. I'm just always like "Have at it." My OB now offers orange and fruit punch for the glucose test.. woo.. I tried the fruit punch. Couldn't really taste it because my tongue was dead from the cough drops.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Alijo- My weekend just began, I'm off on Sundays and Mondays so this is my Friday night. My plans for the weekend is just rest and catch up on sleep, then shopping and maybe I'll go see a movie with OH. :)

Anababe- My tiredness from first trimester is starting to creep back too. Third trimester is right around the corner. 

Yay danser that's exciting! :)


----------



## vrogers

Ali-I would love to trade at least for a little while! :) I'm sure I might feel different if I lived somewhere where it actually got cold enough and snowed. I definitely noticed the iced coffee got things moving, I guess my stomach was used to the coffee since I drank it every day, it didn't seem to have much of an effect on me until I took a 6 month break! Also I hope I'm able to choose which flavor, fruit punch just sounds better to me! Maybe I should eat some cough drops beforehand haha


----------



## AliJo

Skye - Sounds great! I wish I could find more time to spend with DH before baby arrives. 

Vrogers - I love taking a break from caffeine because then even a small amount has an effect! They both are gross. I didn't taste it really, but my body started being all "Stop.. no.. don't drink it.." DH always laughs at me because of the faces I make. 

So, DH is sick now. He has a sore throat and can hardly speak. Not the same thing I've been fighting. DS started coughing this morning and coughed more during his nap. Most likely he has whatever I have. I sure hope not because it's miserable. I'll be taking him to the doctor I'm sure. My cough is still lingering, but I feel a little better from the much needed sleep. I now think my throat is starting to get sore. I think I'm just going to be sick for the rest of the year.

Just got DS to bed a few minutes ago and I'm now heading that way. Hoping I don't wake up with a sore throat. I'm not one that stays sick long, so this is really starting to drive me bonkers!


----------



## Anababe

Sorry to hear your DH and DS are sick now AliJo. Hope it passes soon and you all start to feel better.

I didn't sleep too well last night and feel a bit sick today. It's my DS2 7th Birthday today and was DS1s 9th last week. Can't believe how time has flown and my first two babies are growing up so much. It's a bit scary to think there will be another newborn around soon!


----------



## AliJo

Ana - Hopefully you're just feeling off or at least that you don't get too sick. I bet that is crazy. Having a 2 year old is crazy enough for me! Also, thank you. I have no hope for myself, but hopefully DS and DH get well soon.


----------



## Angel5000

Talking about clothes, I just wanted to say that if you've got a ROSS near you, I bought quite a few pairs of maternity clothes there for a very low cost!! Several camis/tanks (for $5!), a couple pairs of maternity jeans ($15 each), and several pairs of maternity leggings ($7-$10) that were comfy and still thick enough that I don't have to worry about feeling uncomfortable wearing them. Fabulous options for someone on a budget! :)

I'm also way more tired the last week or two, like first Tri all over again! :cry: I think mostly it's just because I'm not sleeping well. 

It's been a very long weekend though, my niece's 6th birthday was yesterday and they did a dress-up party, and had a group of kids (neighbors + classmates) of about 14-15 plus adults and family. It was really insane. I'm trying to relax now but I have papers to grade and play catch up on before work tomorrow, we've got parent conferences next week so I have to make sure everything is up to date grade wise. So busy. :dohh: 


Ali - I don't use the pick up either, as much as I hate shopping I do try to stay active. I can't go without wire either, but I'm outgrowing my bras to the point where I'm desperate for new bras but can't bring myself to spend a lot of money on bras! If you find something that's good (brand wise) let us know! I could use some recommendations. 

As for Zulily - I LOVE it! I don't buy very often, but everything I have bought has been amazing and completely lived up to my expectations. 

Vrogers - I'm right there with you, I'm so tired lately! I really need to find a way to get more sleep. 


Literati - I haven't figured out what to do regarding a winter jacket. Basically right now I'm just layering, but I have worn my regular jacket a couple times, I just can't button or close it! I'm on the coast so we'll get cold but not quite that cold! I am not sure what to do about that situation. I'd see what you can find on zulily or someplace relatively inexpensive maybe like Ross or Burlington or something.... I don't know if you can find something cheap there but I can understand how not wanting to spend the money on a new jacket! I can barely justify buying anything new for maternity. Basically if I can't find it at Ross for under $20 I won't buy it.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Never heard of ROSS so just looked online. Not even one in my state! Just surrounding states. I got hopeful for a second! Maidenform was the brand I got last pregnancy that worked out really well. It was a specific one. It had push up padding (which I DO NOT need), but it is what made it so comfortable because it took some of the pressure off. I looked online and there seems to be a similar style and right now you can buy 3 for 60 dollars with free shipping. Which is a steal in my case. I just need to find them in a store first to try them out. If it's not a better deal I'll order online.


----------



## AliJo

I suppose I should really look for nursing bras. I just get so discouraged because all of them seem to be expensive. I just can't do cheap bras. They don't fit right and hurt generally.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I hope your dh and ds both feel better soon and that it doesn't turn into full blown sickness! You just can't catch a break with all that 

Angel- glad I'm not the only one more tired lately! Finding a comfortable position is getting more difficult and I keep waking dh up with all my tossing/turning and using the bathroom. Also I LOVE Ross! We have one here and my bff and I go there all the time. I love their prices. 

28 week appointment is tomorrow, getting a little nervous, just with the glucose test and injection and hoping baby's heart still looks good


----------



## slammerkin

It's Monday, so I'm back online, lol. I just don't seem to check over the weekends, or if I do I don't have the patience to try and reply on my phone. 

I've never looked at Zulily. I have too much of a shopping addiction anyway - I don't need another site to stalk, hehe. I think we do have a Ross near me and a TJ Maxx. It didn't even occur to me to look there. I did go to Motherhood on Friday and bought 4 pairs of leggings. Thankfully they had a BOGO 50% off on leggings. And they are SO COMFY. Glad I made the investment. I also ordered some maternity underwear from Amazon that I'm really happy with. Finally feeling a little more comfortable without any pressure low down from either underwear or the yoga pants I had been wearing.

I'm right there with y'all on not wanting to buy a maternity coat. It seems like such a waste of money for just a few months of wear. I think I will just try to get by with my regular coats + layering, or steal DH's coats. I will look silly, but I don't really care.

As previously mentioned I'm DONE with bras from here on out. I just can't handle any pressure across my ribcage. I feel for you ladies who can't go without. Thankfully I'm only a C cup while pregnant, and they'll be even smaller afterward once milk supply regulates. By the time DD was 2 and had slowed down nursing I was reluctant to admit they'd probably gone down to an A! I'm just going to be layering tanks under my shirts, wearing cardigans, and adding scarves to camouflage any jiggle. 

Christmas should be low-key. We don't really go all out with expensive presents. I just need to buy for DD, my sister's 5 kids, and one Secret Santa present. DD will be happy with small gifts, though she wants a scooter apparently. Sister's kids have simple requests like books or clothes, so they are inexpensive. And we cap our Secret Santa among the adults at $50 with no obligation to even spend that much. I already bought myself my combined birthday/anniversary/Christmas present a couple weeks ago, so there won't be anything under the tree for me, lol.

I think AliJo mentioned doing a hospital tour. I need to set that up myself. I think most do it after 30 weeks, but no harm in doing it sooner.

Still struggling with some back pain here, and DD's potty regression. :(


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm sorry about the back pain and that DD isn't back on track. I'm still waiting for my son to really show signs he's ready. Lately he gets mad if I take his diaper off, so trying to get him to sit even for a minute with a naked butt probably won't turn out well. I do need to go tour/get to know the L&D in town. I even thought about going to one even further just so I get the care I really want. I just hate trying to get comfortable with a new place. 

Thinking about taking DS to the pumpkin patch today. I'd like to take him to a couple of different ones. Today is actually suppose to be pretty warm and I kind of don't want to deal with the heat. Not quite sure what we're going to do yet. Guess we can go when it first opens until around lunch time or so. Shouldn't be too warm then.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - What type of maternity underwear did you get? I wasn't going to get any, I didn't with my first, but I've actually been thinking about getting some this time around.


----------



## slammerkin

I got these: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GPWF81C/

I didn't get any with my first either - just bought a bigger size. But even those feel constricting this time around. Well, a combo of constricting when I'm sitting, and falling down then I'm standing! I was pleasantly surprised with these ones. They don't feel tight at all across the belly, but they stay up nicely.

I totally understand going further for the care you want. I had my first at a birth center and the appointments were a pain in the butt to get to from work. I couldn't really manage going there again this time, plus other circumstances make me want to go the hospital route this time. A local hospital JUST got Baby-Friendly certified last year, so I was excited to at least have a location that will be more progressive.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- the pumpkin patch sounds like fun! I always have dh buy us a pumpkin the last week of the month so we can carve it. Once this baby is old enough I will probably take her to this farm that's a couple cities from where I live where they have all kinds of activities for kids including a little train ride and corn maze. 

Appointment went well. Baby had her hands and feet by her face the entire u/s so we didn't get any good face pictures unfortunately. The tech even had me lie on my side to try to move her and she refused to move her hands, just held on to her toes and feet the whole time. But thankfully her heart looks perfect and she is measuring about 5 days ahead. She's about 2 1/2 pounds and I believe she said measuring in the 57th percentile when she measured her femur. She was also head down and I'm hoping she stays that way. I got my rhogam injection and tdap vaccine and will get flu shot at next appointment on Halloween. Also took my glucose test. The drink wasn't TOO bad, I had the fruit punch flavor, was just way too sweet for my taste.


----------



## froggyfrog

Glad the appointment went well vrogers! Sorry baby wasn't cooperating, sometimes they are little turds lol. 

I'm also I'm the "I can't go braless" club. I was a 38ddd before pregnancy, and I'm now in a H. I get my bras from Lane Bryant. They are expensive but they have great sales and a good clearance selection. They have a nursing bra as well, but from what I have read online it's not that great. They do buy one get one 50% off of bras a lot. So you could get 2 really decent ones for 50 to 60 dollars. I also like that they aren't old lady looking. It's really hard to find sexy bras with a big chest.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - My goodness! I don't know how you feel about it, but I would hate being that big breasted. Ds are bad enough and the DDs I got with DS and so far with this one is way too much for me. Even as a D though I have hard times finding cute bras. I hate that it stops at a C generally. 

Vrogers - Glad the appointment went well! Sorry she was being a stinker! I don't like really sweet things and so those drinks are so awful to me. 

Slammer - I'll have to see about getting some. They're a decent price as well. I'm the same and last pregnancy I just went up a size and this time around they're just not doing it. I didn't even think to see if the hospital in town was baby friendly so I just looked and there is literally only 2 in Iowa. What the heck. I still think I may just go to the one in town because it's just blocks away. Demand the care I want. I'll be a pain!

I'm having such a headache with this loan process. They need our 1098T forms from our college loans. Well that's all find and dandy but I can't find our 2014s. I saw we can get them off the college website which is awesome, but our 2014s say 2015, but the amounts are from 2014. I'm a bit more than irritated! Tried to call the college and the business office didn't answer. Left a message and now I'm waiting. I'll call back later, but for now I'm grinding my teeth. 

Thinking the pumpkin patch is out today. This one does have a corn maze, jumping pillows, corn bin, a train ride on the weekend, and other little things you can do. I do want to go to a bigger one as well that is a bit of a drive. I'm going to see about doing that next Monday. We may just go later in the day sometime this week to the one outside of town.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ali, I have already decided that after I'm done having babies, I'm getting a reduction. I get neck and back aches from them, and my straps leave marks so insurance should pick up some of the bill. I'm thinking I will go down to a different cup. They also do a lift with the reduction, so that's exciting lol. They have been thus big since 9th grade, so I don't really know any different.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - I don't blame you! I'd definitely do a reduction as well. No point in being in pain.


----------



## slammerkin

If only we could share the boob wealth and even things out! One of my sisters had a reduction and is very happy with it. I'd gladly have mine a bit bigger! The plump C they are during pregnancy is pretty ideal. The sad deflated A's after nursing were a bit disappointing, lol.


----------



## danser55

Today has been one of these miserable days full of anxiety, and awfulness and uncomfortableness. I am so so grateful to be pregnant but this is hard. I feel much better at home and relaxing too. I have an OB appointment tomorrow, debating on whether to ask work to give me a doctor's note, to allow me to work another day from home, or see what my boss will come up with. He said he would talk to his boss about some things they can to. Ugh and I have my 3 hour GTT tomorrow.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I'm sorry it's been rough. What sucks about anxiety is when people don't deal with it they often don't understand. I think it's part of my problem with child care. I get way too much anxiety over it and people at work really don't get it. I hope you pass your 3 hour and it isn't miserable. You need a break. I never heard from my OB so I assume I passed my 1 hr. 

Laying/sitting in bed waiting for my cough to subside. I have 4 doses of my cough medicine left. Begging for my cough to just go away. I think it's getting better, but when these fits start I'm not so sure.

I'll be 29 weeks tomorrow! So excited to be a week away from 30! I can't wait till we start labor watching. I mean some of us will be considered term in 8-9 weeks depending on what they go by. It's 38 weeks here. I hope I go into labor naturally this time. My water broke and they put me on pitocin last time. Also hope to be a little earlier because DS was 8lbs 1oz and I would like to not go over that much. Guess it's up to this little guy! 

We also decided on a swing and we're going to order it this next week. Kind of pricey, but I think it will work out great in the long run. We gave away our last one to help someone out. This one won't be given away for sure. DH actually wanted this one more than I did, but it's not as big as some and that kind of sold me on it. Limited space is no fun. It's the Mamaroo. Just hope it lives up to the hype. 

Okay, I'll stop blabbering! Hope to hear from more of you ladies tomorrow! I'll probably catch up with everyone late tomorrow.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Hi ladies! No need for any coatfor me. It will be about 70-ish when baby is born, we don't get winters here. 

Oh Angel I live right next door to a Ross! I will check them out tomorrow. Thanks for the tip! :D

Oh wow cool Slammer, I didn't even know they made maternity underwear.


----------



## slammerkin

I can only imagine your anxiety danser. I hope you're able to get more time at home. 

We had a simple swing with DD that was handed down, but it didn't really get used. She was really hard to transfer to any other sleep surface than our bodies! I held her for so many naps. Don't regret it though. Those snuggles are priceless. I imagine I'll do a lot more babywearing with this one since just plopping myself on the couch for hours at a time probably won't be doable with DD around.


----------



## froggyfrog

Danser, I hope they can come up with something for you. Gl with your gtt today! 

We were given two swings, and two bouncers that are in really good condition. I'm so thankful for all of our hand me downs!

I hit double digits today!!! 99 days until my little guy is due!


----------



## vrogers

Yay for double digits, froggy! Can't believe how close we're all getting. 

I woke up with a sore hip because I can only sleep on my left side. Ironically my tdap vaccine went into my left side which hurt when I got it while my rhogam injection was in the right, didn't hurt one bit until later. Also stressing a little over my baby shower that's in 2 weeks from this Sunday...the invite list is bigger than I wanted due to family inviting people without telling me. Dh and I are both super introverted and hate having the center of attention on us, our wedding showers were miserable for that reason! But thankfully it's only an hour and a half and then we are done. We are doing a diaper raffle (anyone who brings any size diapers gets their name into a drawing for a $100 gift card). 

Hope everyone is having a good week! I'm on fall break from classes so will just be catching up this week.


----------



## newbie2013

28 weeks tomorrow! Can't believe it 

Got confirmation today that dh will be coming with me to Rome. We weren't expecting his visa through for at least another week but because we're travelling together and I'm an EU citizen, it was processed quicker. So happy he's coming. I'll be 30 weeks when I get on the plane. Excited about the trip now.

I'm also lucky that I won't need a coat. I'll layer enough on the mornings but it warms up to almost tshirt weather during the day here in winter. I'll borrow a jacket from dh if I need it. Hope the ladies that need one find one at a reasonable price!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yay for a swing. Those things are a lifesaver in the beginning. It was a very sad day when my dd no longer would fall asleep in it! We just borrowed one last time but we are borrowing one again so we still don't have to purchase one, thankfully. We just don't have any room for storage in our house! 

Vrogers- why can you only sleep on your left side? I know it's recommended to lie on your left side as much as possible when pregnant, but I never fret too much about turning to my right if I get sore in the night. I just wouldn't be able to sleep otherwise! I try to just make sure the majority of the night is spent on my left. 

I am envious of you ladies with mild weather in the winter who won't need winter coats! That will be very nice. 

Newbie - that's great your DH can come along to Rome with you! Is it for business? 

AFM - I'm getting more and more swollen, and then sometimes shedding the water retention at night which means getting up 5+ times to pee some nights! SO frustrating! Dd is having a series of bad sleeps this week. Not sure if it's teething, nightmares, or both. Tylenol did get her to settle down last night so I assume her teeth? But she also said she was scared and she has been having a very vivid imagination lately. She keeps asking us if there's a wolf in the other room (we've read her the three little pigs too many times I guess). 
DH and I are working on rearranging furniture, purging and organizing so that we can fit the crib Into another room. Sadly, this baby will have to share a room with our computer/office area as we have literally no other place to put a desk. But we did seriously purge that space to make room for the crib, and it feels better having that mostly done. There is still some cleaning and organizing to be done. DD1's twin bed frame should be coming in this week, so DH will be busy assembling that and we can move the crib! I have not had major back pain or soreness like I did with my first pregnancy yet, but last night after I spent the entire evening cooking and cleaning (and only sat down to eat supper), let me tell you that my back really hurt! I am even a bit sore today still. Just goes to show I really do have to take it easy even though I'm not in as much pain this time.


----------



## danser55

So today was just as high with anxiety. I had my 3 hr GTT I should get the results tomorrow. Today at my appointment the swelling was pretty bad, my blood pressure was high and I had protein in my urine. They sent to L&D to be monitored for preeclampsya. Luckily my blood work was fine, BP was fine and so was my urine. Duck they said looked great as well she was being monitored too. They did give me a steroid shot too. I have to go in for a bit tomorrow for another steroid shot some monitoring and to give them my 24 hr urine collection. I really can't seem to catch a break here.


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - oh wow. You really are having a rough pregnancy, aren't you? How scary that you had protein in your urine! I am glad that things looked fine at the hospital and that they are going to continue monitoring you. Let us know how things go tomorrow! And I hope you pass your 3 hour test. That must have been brutal to stay there that long! :( Hugs. I can't blame you for feeling very anxious. I wish you could have a stress-free pregnancy.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I really hope everything straightens out so you can keep Duck in there till term! I can't imagine the stress and anxiety you must be facing right now. 

Lite - I've been thinking about getting DS a twin sized bed when we move. I think he'd enjoy it more since it'll be more like ours. He tosses and turns a lot in bed so when I do put him in his toddler bed he's hitting something. I think I'd have to have it be a low bed, though. Or on the floor. 

Newbie - Glad DH can join you!! I definitely wouldn't be as happy about leaving if DH couldn't join me. I'm bad about being away from him for even a night. 

Vrogers - I get not liking to be the center of attention. I honestly think that's a big problem with me when I'm trying to plan an event. I don't want the attention. I get anxiety over it and stressed out. 

I'm thinking about calling over to the OB about my cough. I just can't get it to leave me alone and I'm about out of medicine. I was hoping I could make it through without needing more. Only taking one dose a day has caused it to flare up more, though.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm officially 28 weeks! Yay 3rd Tri!! 

I wish I could just do the "no bra" thing. I was a 32DD before pregnancy, and I've definitely increased in size. I size at about a 32DDD now but the 32 band is a little uncomfortable in some bras (ex: my sports bras are way too tight at 32, but my victoria secret bras are perfectly find at 32 band), so I'm wearing a 34DD in my sports bras for going to the gym. Unfortunately while one of my 32DD's works "ok", the other 2 I just fall out of (plunge bra, worked fine until I got too big). Blah. I found a couple decent nursing bras on WISH (anyone heard of that before?) and they actually aren't too bad comfort wise so I wear them on occasion they just don't work really well with a lot of my professional work tops. 


Slammer - thanks for the link! I've been thinking about maternity underwear. I haven't gained much weight except in the belly, but my hips are widening so some of my stuff just doesn't work anymore and puts too much pressure on low abdomen. Last week while we were at the store I picked up a pair of regular "hipster" style underwear a size larger than I normally wear and that's been doing okay for me, but those look really good. I may pick up a pack! 


Froggy - My sister is about that size, or the next size up, and she also has the worst time finding decent looking bras that are comfortable. Of course because my family is typically big breasted I get a lot of teasing commenst from aunts about being "so small" at my 32DD! :haha: 


Vrogers - so glad your appointment went well!! Diaper raffle sounds like a great idea! My sister is planning my baby shower but because of the craziness of her semester in grad school + thanksgiving coming up + my niece's birthday, we've decided the best time isn't until the first weekend of December. So I've got time. Now I need to seriously work on a baby registry! 


Ali - I buy most of my bras at victoria secret, and they go up to DDD. They can be spendy but honestly the best fit and most comfortable and supportive bras I've ever got came from there. I just wait for sales. 


Newbie - Woot! Welcome to 3rd Tri! 


Danser - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a rough pregnancy. I hope things settle down or they are able to do something to alleviate some of the anxiety/stress. :(


----------



## Skye Leigh

Yay Froggy and Angel! :D 

Oh wow Danser, I hope everything works out for you poor thing. 

I definitley can't go without a bra either! LOL! That would be nice but ummm no. :D


----------



## vrogers

Literati- oh I'm right there with you, I just couldn't sleep on my right side last night because my arm is sore from my rhogam shot. I should have been more clear. I know we aren't supposed to sleep on our backs but sometimes I just lay on my back for a couple mins to give my hips a break. My body pillow does help though! 

Danser- you need a break, my gosh. I'm sorry about the scare but glad it turned out okay in L&D. Definitely keep us updated! 

Angel- thank you! And the registry was my favorite part once I got around how overwhelming it can be! I'm not sure where you're planning to register, but target had the best gift bags (you just go to the welcome desk to create a registry and they should give you a goody bag), lots of samples and handy coupons!


----------



## newbie2013

Danser, I'm sending you a big hug from afar. I really hope things settle down for you and duck can stay where she belongs as long as possible. 

Yes, Rome is for a professional development conference. Ordinarily I wouldn't mind going alone for a few nights, but not at 30 weeks. 

28 week appointment is tomorrow! Still struggling to find the rh shot, but I'll try in Rome if I can't find it here. Doc reassured me that 30 weeks is not too late.


----------



## danser55

Thanks so much everyone hopefully it's just a scare, and nothing I need to worry about long term. I just really want to get her to at least 38 weeks. I will do whatever it takes, but wow I wish I could get a few weeks of just some good non stress free news.


----------



## newbie2013

I can imagine you are hoping for just that, danser. And you deserve it! 

I'm exhausted today. I'm fighting a mild cold, but it has kept me awake for the last three nights. I napped in my office earlier - much needed.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - I wish I could nap at work! I've had way too many days of only 3-4 hours of sleep. It completely ruins my day every time. 

Danser - I really hope you get some stress free time as well. Let us know how today goes. We'll be here for you!

Lite - I loved having a swing for DS. He grew out of it WAY too fast. He was such a chunk, plus was always in the top percentiles for height. He was always wearing a size to two above his age. Which made me mad when he grew out of 6-9 month clothes and I could not longer buy him sleep and plays. 
I'm sorry about the swelling, though! I had it awful at the end of my first pregnancy. So far I've been good. I had a little when it was still hot out, but since it's cooled down my swelling pretty much disappeared. 
Hope your DD starts to feel better soon. Could be a growth spurt as well causing her to be achy. 
My son has been having quite the imagination as well. A lot of pretend play. He doesn't really talk yet, though. It really saddens me because I want him to so bad! He will say new words all the time, but refuses to use them and just uses his typical words. I'm not concerned about his development even though he's behind on talking because he's been right on track or ahead on everything else. 

Angel - I need to try there again, but the first time I did everything was uncomfortable and it made the whole experience awful. 

Skye - How have things been with you?

I have to go into work for a few hours for RN coverage. I know it's just a few hours, but I really wanted to be home and relaxing!


----------



## AliJo

Don't know if any of you remember about my MIL, but her surgery was today. She's out and doing well. She had to lose both of her little toes and the knuckles that go with them due to gangrene. She is a surgery risk so her chances of something going wrong was much higher. Hopefully she has a speedy recovery. I just wish she would have taken care of herself when all of this started (years and years ago) it's really too bad.


----------



## froggyfrog

Danser when do you get your results from your gtt? 

Ali, glad to hear all went well with your mil. I hope she heals well!

What has everyone gained here? Anyone overweight before starting out? I was around 20 lbs overweight and thanks to my GD diet I have only gained 5 lbs. I was 12 lbs up when I got diagnosed, but lost 7 lbs since starting the diet, and have maintained only a 5 lb gain. My Dr's don't seem worried, they say as long as the baby is growing there is no concern. I'm starting to wonder if I will weigh less after birth than I did before I got pregnant.


----------



## Ally2015

Hello
sorry i havent been on and i need to catch up with everyone. I had some bad news- you know my itch i was complaining about? turns out it was a serious immune disorder and i am currently in hospital. Baby is fine, but the rash i had spread all over my body and became blistered. It has been a very painful and hard time for me :(

i am on a steroid treatment and will have to stay on it till baby is born, and i'm just in hospital now until my skin starts to clear up with the treatment. 

this is what i have: https://www.dermnetnz.org/topics/pemphigoid-gestationis/

going to sit now and read through all the commnts and catch up from my hospital bed


----------



## Ally2015

just catching up on everyones updates now

danser- you have had such a hard time, hope things get better

Alijo- hope your cough clears up

newbiew- enjoy your conference:)

hope everyone elses aches and pains and swelling eases up.
cant believe we are all in third tri now or almost in it!
the end is in sight!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - oh, goodness! So sorry about your rash and that you're in the hospital! That sounds like a really nasty one! You poor thing!! 

Froggy - I have gained a LOT (23 lb), but I was underweight to begin with. Unfortunately I have gained more than I had with my dd1 at this point, but
I'm hoping it will slow down at some point.

Ali - I hope your MIL recovers quickly. That really is too bad she had to have that surgery. 

My dd also grew super fast (both height and weight), and was wearing at least a size or two up from what she was supposed to! She has never really slowed down, and although she is much slimmer now, she continues to remain off the charts for height and quite high for weight as well. 

I am kind of hoping dd2 will be slightly smaller, just so she seems like a baby for longer. 

I love this vivid imagination phase! Pretend play is so important! Sounds like your ds is at least progressing with his language, so I'm sure he'll
catch up soon. :)

Newbie - sorry you're so exhausted today. Hope you recover from your cold soon. I find even the mildest sicknesses wipe me out so much when pregnant. 

Danser - I hope you can make it to 38 weeks! I wish you could have a stress-free pregnancy!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- glad your MIL is out of surgery, but I understand when you say you wish she would have taken care of herself before it got to this point. I wish a speedy recovery for her! 

Froggy- I don't know exactly what I've gained, but I'm pretty sure it's in the 20 range. I was fairly average when starting out and I'm hoping not to gain TOO much more weight! It's been harder than I thought to see the scale constantly going up at each appointment. That's awesome that you've been able to manage yours so well! 

Ally- oh my goodness, that sounds miserable, so sorry you have to be in the hospital! I'm glad you know what it is now and that it's being treated though. Do you know about how much longer you'll have to stay there?


----------



## AliJo

Ally - That looks just plain awful! I'm glad they know what it is, but that seems like such a horrible thing to have. Hopefully it clears up for you after you deliver and it doesn't come back with your next pregnancy. 

Lite - My son has always been at the top a few times over. I hate that he's already in 3T! My DS is slimming down as well. I hope DS2 will be smaller, but honestly I don't have any hopes for that. I was a big and fast growing baby as were my 3 brothers and DH wasn't small either.

I really hope starts talking more soon. I'm impatient!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - my dd is also in 3T...and some of that is getting too short already! It's ridiculous. I think she got the fast-growing genes from my DH, but my MIL says even he wasn't that big! I was big at birth but slimmed down quickly and was only 20 lb by 1 year...so there could be hope for dd2 if she inherits my body type! Haha. Sorry yours doesn't have much hope! It's not a huge deal and in a way I like having a big, healthy, sturdy girl! I am proud of how tall she is. But it really is just hard keeping up with their growth clothing wise!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I do love having him be big and healthy, but I definitely love the small baby stage as well. It didn't last long! She sounds like she's a little taller than my son. It's insane seeing him next to his cousin that is a year older than him. He's barely taller than DS and my son has several pounds on him.


----------



## chitown28

Ally and Danser - thinking of you both, and hope you're doing okay! xoxox

To everyone else - hope all is well! Things have been busy with work so I haven't been on much. Can't believe how far along we all are now - so exciting!


----------



## AliJo

Chit - Nice to hear from you! Hope things are going well! We have come far. I hate looking at the 3rd tri boards, though. Most are talking about labor watching and what not. Even though I feel like it's close, I feel like it's so far away when looking there!


----------



## vrogers

Chi- glad to hear from you! 

Ali- I agree, I was just looking in the third tri board today and thinking how I feel overwhelmed...I don't feel like we relate as much to second tri anymore but then third tri is filled with posts about labor and we aren't there yet


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Need an early third tri section! I think third trimester is the worst to start in since people are having their babies and you still have months to go.

I'm up late waiting for DS to fall asleep. He took a late nap so I knew it was going to be a long night. Not much to do on these nights. I've been checking BnB too much.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- i should be out on monday and then i can do the treatment myself from home. Oh it;s been a really tough time. 

alijo- thanks- they said it should most clear up with the treatment (can see some small improvements). Totally agree about third tri board, msot of it is about labour but that is still a good while away for us yet!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Ali- Hi Ali eveything's good with me thanks! :) I was able to get a pretty decent night's sleep last night thank goodness! 

Froggy- Froggy are you dieting while pregnant? What kind of diet are you on? 

Ally- Oh wow sorry that's happened to you Ally that sounds horrible.


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh aly, that sounds so awful! I hope you start feeling better soon. i guess the upside is that you now have a diagnosis and maybe can find some relief from the treatmetnts. 

Skye, I have gestational diabetes, so I'm on a strict diet to keep my numbers in check. I went to a class to learn how to eat. It's basically limited starches, and no sugars. I have learned how to get my carb intake from other sources. I eat a lot of protien, therefore I'm not gaining any weight. My body just responds to diets that way, I was overweight because I love food, and I did 2 rounds of ivf in about 6 months. But when ever I have ever started to diet, I have always started losing weight immediately.


----------



## Ally2015

froggyfrog- fingers crossed. they said they will be releasing me tomorrow and giving me all the creams so i can do it from home. Fingers crossed another week or so and my skin is looking more normal!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I agree on the early third tri board idea. I don't want to think too much about labor yet, it's a little intimidating haha

Ally- I really hope you're able to go home tomorrow! Glad your skin is clearing up!


----------



## newbie2013

I don't want to be thinking about labour yet either. Not for many weeks yet. I'm definitely getting bigger and more uncomfortable, but I'm expecting that to get much worse over time. All part of it! 

Ally - great to hear you're feeling better and will hopefully go home soon. Take care!


----------



## slammerkin

Ally, sorry to hear about that awful rash. I hope the treatments continue to give you relief.

I've gained 25 lbs, which I think is probably about the same as with DD, but not sure exact comparisons for this stage. I gained 38 with her. I'm thin and small-framed, was only 108 before BFP, so this is a lot of weight for me and I don't enjoy it. I think since I'm normally so thin my body just likes to pack on some extra cushion during pregnancy.


----------



## slammerkin

I've had a good few braxton hicks contractions today. I notice them only by a feeling of having a weight on my chest or something - then feel my belly with my hands and can feel that it's gone hard. Exactly the same as it was with DD. Not painful at all.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - it's most definitely true that when you're slimmer to begin with, your body NEEDS to pack on more pounds. And everyone is different, but my body seems to like to add quite a nice sized cushion when I'm pregnant, and I don't seem to have much control over it. 

I remember the third tri forums not being very relatable til the end from last time! Too bad. But we will be there before we know it!! 

I could be totally wrong, but I think baby might have moved out of breech position to head down!! The other day I felt some huge and uncomfortable movements and I could actually feel her head and back pressed up against me. These huge movements continued later in the day as well and then finally eased up. Ever since, I've suddenly started feeling punches, kicks, pokes and prods ALL over my belly - high, low, and in between! It feels exactly like how movements with my dd1 felt (she was always head down). With this baby, I've always just felt movements super low down and nothing at ALL in the upper half of my bump since she was breech. So I'm really hoping this means she has turned! I am curious if my dr will be able to tell at my appointment in a couple weeks!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I don't get intimidated by labor. I'm one of those that just deal with it as it comes. I definitely get it, though! I just hope to labor naturally.

Slammer - I've been noticing BH for awhile. Mostly from just realizing how hard my belly was. Sometimes I can tell when I'm moving around because I feel less mobile. It's hard to explain. Never painful for me either. 

Lite - I have 0 control over my weight gain it seems. I try to not let it bother me. Just want a healthy baby! Hope you're right and baby is head down! I think mine flipped breech for a short while because I felt what seemed like hiccups up high. Then a day or so later it was back down low. They were able to tell on me or have a good guess anyways so maybe!

I gained between 30-35. Not happy about it, but like I said I try not to let it bother me. I can eat healthy and it doesn't seem to matter. I thought about counting calories to get in habit for after baby is born. 

Finally catching up on laundry! I hate not having my own washer and dryer. I probably should call about my cough today. It's better than it was a week ago but it's been the same for days.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - There's absolutely nothing to feel bad about with gaining 30-35 lb as that is completely within normal range! I agree we have zero to very little control over it. I actually gained 45 last time, but my dr wasn't worried and I lost it all no problem. My mom gained about the same for all her pregnancies, so seems like I inherited that weight gain tendency from her! Haha. I really try not to stress about it because if eating healthy makes little to NO difference at all, I might as well indulge in a few treats here and there and actually enjoy life. Now - the BEST part is when I'm exclusively breastfeeding and can eat fast food and ice cream for lunch and still lose weight! BUahah. Hopefully all goes well with BFing again (not just for that reason, of course)! 

I hope your cough goes away soon. That is a long time you've had it now, although I've noticed coughs can be bad for lasting ages.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ali, I think 30-35 is pretty good. Doesn't weight gain slow down soon anyway? That would put you right around the recommended. Everyone is completely different, and I'm sure if I didn't have GD I would have definitely had more of a gain. It's really hard not to indulge and make myself eat a carrot or a string cheese vs a cookie or bowl of ice cream. It's just plain torturous actually lol. Honestly all I really want is some greasy chicken enchaladas with rice and beans and chips and salsa, but I'm not allowed :(


----------



## danser55

Ally thanks sucks I'm so sorry. I hope you get out and feel better soon.


----------



## danser55

I think I've gained about 25 so far, some is from swelling though which sucks. I was stuck in L&D for quite a bit last night, they wanted to monitor her but the monitors and my daughter were being difficult. I had another BPP today and it went well. Next Thursday is a growth scan, so I hope she has grown quite a bit and caught up. I just want to sleep all the time, in between eating anyways.


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - oh man! All those hospital trips must not be fun. I hope the growth scan shows that she's doing amazingly well! Hugs! I am dealing with swelling as well which is why I tend to gain quite quickly in the latter half of pregnancy.


----------



## AliJo

Thanks ladies. It's just hard because I've always been overweight to some degree so seeing the numbers go up can be quite disheartening. I just really want to be a healthy weight range for once. I can at least say I've been fit, but I can't say I've been in a healthy weight range. 

Lite - Breastfeeding does help me lose weight without much effort, but then it hits a plateau and I have to start putting in effort. I think last time I was just under my pre-pregnancy weight when it happened. 

It'll be 3 weeks with this cough on Sunday/Monday. I've had some bad coughing fits today and it really makes me think I'm not getting better. The thought of whooping cough crossed my mind a couple of times. I'm starting to think it again since it won't go away. I didn't call the OB today, but I am tomorrow. See what they have to say. 

Froggy - It can and I'm hoping it does, but I started getting really bad weight weight towards the end so I actually jumped up quite a bit in the end with my first. It comes off easy at least. I would love to stay under what I gained with my first, but I don't have hopes for that. It just keeps steadily climbing. I'm glad you have the willpower and motivation to stay on your diet to keep your numbers in check. I would probably be the same, though. It's a little different when you know it could affect your baby. 

Danser - That's no fun being stuck in L&D, but I'm glad it was just the monitor and your daughter being difficult. Did you do your 24 hour collection? If so how did that go?

AFM, not much going on today. Hoping to spend some time at the pumpkin patch tomorrow. I just need to do it instead of dragging my feet. I hate feeling tired all the time. It sucks the life out of me and makes me have 0 motivation. 

I've been thinking about maternity leave a lot. What I want do afterwards and what not. The thought of putting my baby in daycare scares me. It really limits my opportunities, but makes me feel better mentally to keep my children with DH or family. It'll be so much easier when I'm done having children and they are older and going to school. I'm thinking about trying to find a clinic job for awhile to keep the hours to weekdays and I can still be home to feed them and get them to bed. Instead of 12 hour days that can easily be 14 with driving and going over. I know it's still awhile away, but I feel like I really have to have a game plan.

I know daycares can be great, it's just me mostly and my anxiety surrounding it. Doesn't help when some of my cousins children were abused in one and they had no idea for a long time. Plus the experience I had with one wasn't good.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- hey, that's great it doesn't intimidate you! I'm trying to get there, it's just scary because I've never done it before and I don't know how I'm going to handle it, and it's not one of those things where it's the same for everyone. I do try to remember my body knows what to do and all the pain and waiting will be so worth it 

Danser- glad you and baby are doing well! I hope the growth scan goes well and she is measuring where she needs to be. You've had more than enough thrown at you! 

Finally got a call from my doctors office about my sugar test Monday, thankfully the results came back normal. 

Does anyone else get annoyed with constant questions and baby talk from other people? I like talking about it here, and with my bff and dh of course but otherwise it feels like the rest of our friends and family have forgotten there's a person behind the bump. For example, I called my dads cell tonight to ask a question and his wife answered (my stepmom, they married a couple years ago when I was already moved out so I'm still getting used to that word!) and IMMEDIATELY- no "how are you" or anything, quickly asked, "did they tell you how much the baby weighs at your doctor appointment??" And it threw me off. Dh heard and just frowned and shook his head-he's tired of it too. It's mostly dh's and my parents who seem to ONLY want to talk about baby and ask "fun" questions like "are you breastfeeding" and "do you eat a lot". I know I sound ridiculous and I promise I am grateful to be pregnant, it just gets annoying! I know my dads wife is excited because she never got to be pregnant, and our parents are excited because this is the first girl grandbaby (first grandbaby period for my dad) but I mean, come on! Thankfully I did gently talk to my dad and he's gotten better unless he's with his wife (she asks question after question even when I change the subject, so he'll usually jump in), and I do try to remember they mean well and are just excited. I'm getting to the point where I'm about to start giving sassy and sarcastic answers haha


----------



## vrogers

Ali- was typing out my long complaining post when you posted, did not mean to ignore you! I hope it isn't whooping cough but rather a stubborn lingering cough. Hopefully your doctor can find out what exactly is causing it and get rid of it for good! I can't imagine having a cough that long. Also I think your plan about the clinic job is reasonable! I feel the exact way, for me a daycare will be a last resort, it makes more sense for me to stay with her for awhile and then when my dad retires in a year and a half to watch her. It's smart to think about a plan ahead of time so you won't have to worry about it later


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - A lot of people talked about baby with my first. This one not so much. DS was the first (blood related) grandchild on both sides (DH is an only child). I mostly got bugged with "Is it a boy or girl?!", but now that it's known no one talks about baby much. I do get "How's the baby?" some, but that's about it. 

I don't blame you for getting annoyed. I never got annoyed, but I also didn't tell most people until I was 29 weeks along. Then it came flooding in because I was in a class full of girls and one guy who was expecting his second. He was annoyed with all the questions. Then he seemed to get annoyed that all the questions left him as soon as they knew I was pregnant. I kind of miss people seeming excited for me and I know many would be more excited if it was a girl. I'm happy, though. They're missing out!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - It's okay! It happens! I've done it before. I was thinking it would happen to me (as in I missed a post) because it took me forever to type that!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- it does seem like a first baby thing, I guess people get used to everything with 2nd+ babies. I know I really shouldn't complain and there are much bigger problems!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Complain away! You need to vent and this is the perfect place. 

I never had bladder leakage with my first besides once when I sneezed towards the end on a full bladder. This one is always on my bladder making me think I have to pee constantly. With all my coughing bladder leakage is unavoidable it seems. Even directly after using the restroom.


----------



## newbie2013

I don't care how small the sample is - I'm following the advice for the health of my baby and me! Haha! 


https://www.kidspot.com.au/birth/pr...cebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## vrogers

Ali- thank you! I'm so grateful for a great group of ladies like everyone here! 

Newbie- I like that article! :) dh got me a big box of chocolates for our anniversary and I ate them in less than a week. He jokes that any time I start getting a certain grumpy look on my face he wants to hide behind the couch and just toss chocolate at me haha


----------



## slammerkin

I don't really like the questions about the baby and my pregnancy either. It's just the same thing over and over again, and I don't have much to say. 

I have some stress incontinence left over from having DD, and it's a little worse with this pregnancy. Annoying!

Speaking of leaking, we have a leaking pipe in our basement ceiling. Arrrrgggg. Thankfully we caught it early and have cut out a small section of the ceiling drywall and are catching the water with a pot. Plumber coming today. This is three years in a row that we've had water damage of some kind in our basement. First time was a leaky faucet from the kitchen. Second time was water coming in a window from excessive rain and poor drainage. Now this. I'd really love to go a year without something like this happening again!


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Cocoa is actually good for you. It's the sugar! I actually prefer dark chocolate nowadays. Otherwise I'm not a big chocolate person. Just not generally a big sweet lover in general!

Slammer - I didn't have any stress incontinence left over from DS. I'm hoping for the same with this one, but we will see. Not very promising with all this coughing! 

Sorry about the leaking pipe. Glad you caught it early at least. We had a pipe burst above our shower, but since we're in apartments of course it didn't cost us anything. The people who live above us smoke and they left the ceiling open to dry for awhile and the smell of smoke was disgusting. Plus a few times it was pot that we smelled. I finally made them come close it. I couldn't stand it. 

I'm exhausted today. I hope DS decides to take a decent nap that I can jump in on. He was up super late again last night. Doesn't help that I'm not sleeping well between the cough and of course having to use the restroom.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. Hope you are all ok xz


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I was going to say the exact same thing as Ali said! I remember getting tons of baby and pregnancy questions with my first (although I didn't mind too much because I was very excited about it and loved talking about it). This time around, no one even cares that I'm pregnant! Like Ali, I get the odd, "How's baby?"
comment and that's it. Of course, close friends and family will still listen to my pregnancy complaints and ramblings if I initiate them. Anyway, point being, enjoy the attention while you still can! Haha. But I do understand feeling like people have forgotten that YOU'RE important too, and not just baby/the fact that you're pregnant. Sadly, this time I feel like no one cares about my baby at all and she won't be cherished or special. My dd was also the first grandbaby on my side of the family, so my parents were extra excited. Having said that, she was DH's parents' 6th grandchild, and they are always in awe of her and frequently MIL says that my dd is her favourite grandchild and also the smartest one! Woohoo! ;) (and she's not just saying that because she's made comments like that in front of her own children hahah). So hopefully my
Second won't be too forgotten about. 

Ali - DH and I don't have the option of not doing daycare. We both have day jobs with very little flexibility, and our parents are still working. I am envious of people who can rely on retired grandparents and such for care. However, I think there's a big difference between a big, institutionalized daycare and a small, home one. Of course both are scary and risky to send your kid to if you don't know enough about them! But I can't even imagine the thought of sending my kids to a large, corporate daycare. Seems so clinical and like she wouldn't get nearly enough one on one attention. I send dd to a very small home daycare with only a few other kids (5 max, but 3 of those are at school all day). It is run by my cousin's wife, so I do know her and know her background, etc, which is reassuring. DD loves it and I'm happy to have her there where she is safe and loved. However, I still worry like crazy and am constantly keeping an eye out for any signs of anything being amiss. The thought of my child being abused makes me sick! But the fact is I can't afford to not work, so daycare is our only option, and I do have to trust to some extent that she'll be ok. I did my job in finding her what I thought was the best possible place, and now all I can do is be vigilant and never ignore any signs of something being amiss.

Slammer - missed your post and am editing now. Sorry about the leaky pipe! Household issues can be so stressful. 

Midnight - hi there! How have you been doing?


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I wish I knew someone personally that does childcare, but I just don't. When I see people saying they have childcare openings I try to snoop on their Facebook to get a feel for them. So many of them seem to do it just for some extra cash. I want someone who's actually going to be there for them and not just do the bare necessities. I also hope to get along with them, because I feel having a good relationship with those who are watching your children is important. I really need to be able to work full time which requires daycare of some sort. It's just finding something that works and someone who I can put some trust into. Plus so many do contracts. I'd hate to get into a contract to find out it doesn't fit my needs. 

At least I'm not the only one feeling like no one cares too much about this pregnancy! I'm pretty use to not getting any sort of attention, though. My father doesn't even come around to see DS much and it is his first grandchild. I have to go out of my way for DS to see his grandpa. He literally stops a block away every weekend at the gas station just up the street. Multiple times as well! I've been becoming more distant with him because of it. His world revolves around my stepmom's granddaughter who she has custody over. Which is fine I get that she's his "little girl", but I just figured he'd care more about his other grandchildren since he's all about family, supposedly. 

Midnight - How has everything been?! 

There's actually quite a few ladies I miss seeing updates from! I do catch some of them in other part of the forum. I may even search them to see how they're doing. Everyone is always welcome to just pop in and say hello! Or lurk, I'm okay with lurking too! I just like to see how everyone is.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - it would be so hard not knowing anyone. When I thought I was going to have to find just "any" daycare for my dd, I felt positively sick about it! When I found out my cousin's wife was opening one up (she'd had one in another city for years but had recently moved and there hadn't been any mention of her opening one here before), I was so beyond relieved! It took away so much stress to have someone lined up that I at least knew. I totally agree that you want to find a place where your child will be totally loved, nurtured and cherished - not just have their needs met. I am sure you're right that a lot do it for the extra cash. However, I know my friend's parents have a daycare out of their home (quite a bit larger though...probably 12+ kids), and she says that her parents absolutely LOVE those kids like their own! And I know a lot of day cares are the same. I think you just have to interview a lot and go with your gut instinct. Don't settle until you find someone you're very comfortable with, get along with, gives very good vibes, has excellent references, etc! I hope you can find someone amazing. 

Yes, you're definitely not the only one! Wow, that's a huge shame that your dad seems to care so little about spending time with DS! That would really be hurtful. I'm sorry!


----------



## Ally2015

i'm home after a week in hospital, yah!!! Have to apply steriod cream 2x a day and take anti histamine, and have weekly dermatology appointments, but still, just good to be home with my DH. 

I feel you ladies in the weight gain dept, i have gained 28 pounds so far. I was slim before so i feel like my body is packing on the extra fat!

alijo- sounds like you should get cough checked- have you tried just having tea spoons of honey a couple of times a day. Honey is such a good thing to have when feeling poorly- and raw honey is the best. I'll be dosing up on it too. 

newbie2013- excellent article and i shall be following that advice also...

vrogers- people ask me a lot about baby too, but i don't really mind, i know everyone is excited around me. 

midnight fairy- was thinking of you as you havent posted in a while... hope you are well

i think i have been getting braxton hicks, does it just feel like period cramp? comes and then goes. I dont find it painful, it;s mild. x


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- yes, exactly! Dh and I are both also private people so most of the questions we're asked just make us uncomfortable anyways. Sorry about the leak but glad y'all were able to catch it early on! Our area had really bad flooding back in March, and we ended up with several leaks and decided to just patch up the leaks rather than get a whole new roof. I hope the plumber is able to get it fixed asap and you guys get a break! 

Midnight- you're almost 30 weeks, crazy! 

Literati- I hadn't thought about the other side, I'm sorry people don't seem interested in baby! I wish there could be some middle ground, it seems both extremes are frustrating. I definitely don't want to complain about a problem other ladies would love to have-people caring about their babies on the way! I imagine when your baby gets here everyone will smother her with attention and love! People seem to love babies especially family haha

Ally- yay glad you are home! I bet it feels so much better to be home and not in the hospital. I get those same types of "pains" you are describing, it feels similar to period cramps but not quite and it's more uncomfortable rather than painful. For me it seems like it's in the evenings most often. I have no clue what Braxton hicks are supposed to feel like so I don't even know if I've felt them yet!


----------



## newbie2013

Vrogers - haha! My dh can throw chocolate at me any time!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Hi ladies! 

Froggy--Oh I see, does doctor tell you how many carbs you should have a day? 

Slammer-- I don't think I've felt and braxton hicks yet, or else I just don't notice them. Can they also feel like cramps? Sometimes I feel that at random times. 

I've gained around 15 so far, I hope I don't gain much more than that. But like someone said, I just want a healthy baby, there will be plenty of time to hit the gym and lose it once baby comes. :)

Ali--At what age will you put your baby in daycare? Yeah the thought of daycare scares me too. 

Newbie--LOL! Now that's some advice I would love to follow! I've been craving chocolate too! :D


----------



## AliJo

Skye - I honestly hope I don't have to use childcare or at least minimal child care. I want to at least wait until baby is 3 months. If I could only be in a country that supported maternity leave for longer periods. I hate not being there for my baby during some of the most important development stages. 

Ally - Glad you're out of the hospital!! I'm glad you didn't have a LO at home. I definitely would hate to be in a hospital mainly because I need to be here with DS. I just want to have my baby and go home in the same day with baby! I know "technically" I could. I actually got away with a shorter stay with DS1 because they counted it from beginning of labor which they don't always do for the 2 days. Otherwise I would have had to stay one more night. 

Lite - It is and there is no one to really give me good recommendations as well. The people with children that are around me in the same town are people I don't trust advice from at all! DH actually knows more people than I do and he's from a totally different state. I grew up in a town just 25 minutes away! There is someone he works with that says she would watch our son any time and made him a blanket that I used all the time. I need to meet her, see her home, and see how she is with him. If anything she can be backup. I don't expect her to be able to be our childcare provider since she does work part time. She's knitting a blanket or two for this one as well. I'm super excited! Yes, she made a blanket for my son and I never even really got to know her. She does know I appreciate it, though. 

Looking at shoes for DS. He's growing out of his size 8s so I'm going for a 9. He has such big feet! Not only that, but he's also a hard fit. His current shoes are extra wides. Know how many extra wide toddler shoes there are? Very little. I haven't found an extra wide boots so I'm going to go with wides and hope for the best. Stride rite and New Balance are the only places I've found extra wide shoes. I'll have to measure him again, though. Last time he was barely a extra wide. It makes buying shoes expensive.

There is starting to be July due dates now! It's insane.. I remember being the newbies!


----------



## vrogers

July?? Our babies will be 6 months old! :shock:


----------



## Vankiwi

Ally glad you're out of hospital!

Ali it is crazy with the mat leave in the US! Hopefully it'll change one day soon. I can't fathom having to go back to work so soon.

I had my OB appointment this week, I'm still measuring two weeks ahead. HB was 155 and everything is good! I'm getting lots of heartburn these days though and a bit of reflux.

I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with moving and trying to get our place rented out!


----------



## Angel5000

I had my 28 week appointment on Thursday. Did the 1 hour GD test, and also got my tetanus booster. Hopefully I'll get the results soon. Dr said I'm measuring on schedule (just my belly measurement, don't get actual US or anything), and we talked about the braxton hicks I'm feeling, which are normal. What blows me away is she said that I have 12 weeks until due date BUT that I'm only 9 weeks until "full term". Basically she said at 37 weeks it's considered full term and labor/birth anytime after that is "ok". Since babies in my family often come 1-2 weeks early that made me feel better but also made me realize just HOW CLOSE this is! :wacko: 

Otherwise I'm exhausted. It's conference week this week so on Thursday the kids got out of school at 10:30, I had conferences until 11:30, then went to my doctor for 2 hours, came back and did conferences until 4pm, then had a break for food and had to do evening conferences from 5 - 7:30pm. And today was day 2 of conferences, where students were out at 10:30 and I had conferences back ot back until 12:30. Teachers got ot leave at 12:30 today because we aren't paid for evening conferences, so this was our compensation. 

And, I am blown away at how rude some of these parents were. Every parent asked of course how far along I was, and when I was due, and then I got a follow up of how long I was going to be out and when I was returning. Which I passed off as general curiosity. Although the tone of voice was not always just curiosity but some condemnation..... But THEN I got questions asking what I (me personally) was doing to make sure that their child was still going to receive an education while I am out on leave, and what my plan was for providing their education, and one parent was so bold as to ask whether I was going to continue to communicate with parents during my leave (specific question was "You do plan on being on contact with us while you're out, right?"). Follow up questions also included whether I would still do the grading while I was out, and answer emails, because the parent(s) didn't "want the sub to handle those things". Ummm no. NO. NO. Oh and btw it's actually not my job to make sure their kids have an education while I'm on leave. I don't get paid for the leave, I don't get paid to do anything during that time, and I have the right to have my 12 weeks with my baby without work! It is the job of the district to provide a teacher for the kids who is qualified to teach and during that time is the teacher for everything including grading and communication and meetings. 

Overall I was frustrated, and the teacher at the table next to me was absolutely livid as she kept having to listen to this. At one point when there were not parents at either of our tables she told me she was contemplating slapping the next parent who asked me what I was doing for their kid while I was on leave, because I'm not the first teacher in the district to go on maternity and it's a pretty universal process as to what districts do for teachers taking maternity leave. 


Ali - Glad to hear things are okay with your MIL. Keeping FX that is everything continues to go well. 

froggy - wow! You might acually weigh less after birth, that would be pretty awesome. I've gained about 15lbs, but that was almost all fairly early on. In the last month or so I haven't gained more than a pound or two, and yet I'm getting huge, and all the weight gain has been belly so I'm hoping after baby I'll be able to drop it quickly. 

Ally2015 - OMG! Wow! I really hope that clears up soon and does not continue to keep bothering you too bad, but at least you know what it is and can treat it!


----------



## Vankiwi

Angel that is crazy they'd ask those questions! Maybe they just think you're awesome haha!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - that is quite terrible of them to ask you those things! Absolutely unbelievable! You must be so glad that night is over now. What nerve they had! 

Ali - My DD has big feet too! They are size 8s and also quite wide although doesn't sound like they're as wide as your DS's because depending on the brand she does not need to buy a special "wide" size all the time. It sure gets expensive replacing shoes and boots constantly!

That is really crazy there is a July thread already! It really wasn't too long ago that we were the newbies! Also, I have a friend who is TTC and I sure hope she ends up with a July due date! Our toddlers are only 2 months apart, but she wasn't ready as soon as me so now we are looking at a 6+ mo gap for our seconds...which is fine of course! But it's nice having them close.

VRogers - thanks! And don't worry about complaining. Your side is totally valid as well! I guess people need to find a happier medium when dealing with us preggos. ;)


----------



## Skye Leigh

Ali-- I know what you mean. I'm hoping to use short term disability or long term disability for at least 6 to 9 months. Then I was going to try with OH and I watching him in shifts. I work 4:30am to 1:00 pm and OH works from 3:00pm to 11:30pm. So OH can watch him in the morning and I'll watch him after I get home at 1:30pm. If we can work that out then we can avoid daycare. But in case his hours get changed or something then daycare would have to be the back up plan. But hopefully daycare can be avoided. 

LOL Isn't it weird how there's a July due date? It still feels like I'm the newbie hahaha! 

Van--I've been getting a LOT f heart burn and acid reflux too! The other day the reflux woke me up in the middle of the night. A big mouth full just came up. :shock: I had to get out of bed to spit it out. I've never had that happen before.


----------



## newbie2013

Sadly, heartburn is not new to me with this pregnancy! I swear it started before I got a positive test and has persisted ever since. It is only getting more intense during the third tri - ugh! Still, I'm happy to live with it for the next 12 weeks! I keep my supply of antacids close at all times - by my bed, in my handbag, on my desk, even in my pocket at work if I'm walking around a lot. Hope it doesn't get too bad for you!


----------



## AliJo

Newbie & Van - My heartburn is ridiculous this time around. I got away with taking Tums with my first. This one if I miss my Zantac I'm regretting it. Tums only work for at most a half hour. This baby better have some pretty amazing hair! I've been getting reflux for quite awhile.

Skye - DH's hours and mine conflict a lot and he works overnight, which makes it even harder on my end. It's complicated, but we will figure something out that works for the both of us. 

Lite - Glad you have a little better luck! I expect to go through the same with DS2. At least I'll have some shoes already. Thankfully DS1 isn't too hard on them, yet. 

Angel - Ugh, I'd be going insane! I would NEVER expect a teacher to be available during maternity leave or any kind of leave or vacation. Parents always seem to be more of a problem than the children. That's part of my hesitation to work in pediatrics are the parents. 

Van - I'm not going to get my hopes up, but we'll see with this dumb election of ours. A lot of people are pushing for it and usually changes like that are slow. I can hope that by my next child something better is in place. If not hopefully I can have the funds to take maternity leave then use FMLA to take another 24 weeks. 

That would be a lot to deal with right now. Hopefully it all gets settled down soon so you don't have to stress so much about it. Are you going to be getting an ultrasound for measuring ahead?

Vrogers - Right?! I don't even want to think about that, yet! I'm still looking at my first thinking "Quit growing so fast!!" 

Danser - How are things going for you?

I watched a video of a police officer saving a 3 yr old who wasn't breathing and was unresponsive. I cried! I'm really glad I know how to do CPR on infants up. I really recommend learning for anyone who doesn't know! Even if you don't pay for a course at least look up the proper way and memorize it. Stay up to date as well since standards sometimes change. The parents/adults around the boy didn't start CPR on the boy since I'm assuming they didn't know how. He was resuscitated 2 minutes into it. Heimlich maneuver is important to know as well. I just figured it would be important to bring up. I meet many parents that don't really know how or only have a little bit of an idea how. I've never had to use either (thankfully), but you never know. My siblings with children don't even really know. I gave them a quick run down, but I told them to look into it. No clue if they ever did or didn't.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Newbie--Thanks! Yup I agree, I am happy to put up with whatever until T.J. is born. :) 

Ali--LOL I dreamed last night that T.J. was born and that he had a lot of hair. A head full of hair! :D
Yeah I'm gonna learn CPR too, that's good to know. :thumbup:


----------



## Literati_Love

I've had bad heartburn off and on during this whole pregnancy, but thankfully more off. Unfortunately it kicked in big time at work the other day and I had to lock my office door so I could curl into a ball for a while as I waited for my Tums to kick in. I really feel for those of you of you dealing with it all the time! It can be so debilitating!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm starting to get some acid reflux too, it's killing me. Never had it before and suddenly I feel like I'm being sick. 

I saw mention about infant CPR - I just have to say I had a horrible nightmare a couple days ago about baby needing CPR and I couldn't remember what to do because even though we are trained every year in CPR, the course focuses on what to do with older kids and adults because my students are 14 years + and so my infant CPR is a little rusty. They go over it briefly, but not enough for me to be comfortable. I think I'll have to take a course sometime before baby comes. 


Vakiwi: Yeah, I'll just keep assuming it's because I'm so awesome they can't imagine someone else teaching their kids. :haha: 

Literti - I am VERY glad that night is over! Ugh. I also can't believe there's a July thread already! Sometimes I still forget I'm pregnant, and we're only a couple months away from birth! 

Skye - What company do you use for short term disability that will last 6-9 months? My Short Term disability will only pay out 12 weeks of maternity. I'd love to look into other companies (for future reference, too late now) that pay out more! 

Ali - Oh yeah, the parents are infinitely worse than students. I am not sure I could handle working in pediatrics. I just deal with a kids' education, you're dealing with their health and stuff. Even more crazy! 

You mentioned you can use FMLA to take another 24 weeks of leave? I was told my FMLA will only allow me up to 12 weeks of leave. Is there a different type that allows a longer leave?


----------



## AliJo

Angel - You're right, it's only 12! I was thinking how I'd most likely get 12 then another 12 making it 24 weeks. Didn't mean to put down 24. 

Yeah some of the stuff I saw during clinicals was bad enough. 

I'll brush up on my CPR as well, just so I feel more solid in it. I'm going to make sure DH knows how to as well.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Angel--I'm gonna use Short Term Disability with FMLA for the first 12 weeks then Long Term Disability for the rest of the time. :) I'm gonna try to also get intermitten FMLA too.


----------



## Ally2015

Angel - my goodness, can;t believe they asked all those questions. 

vankiwi- i did have a lot of heartburn but it stopped, i think i had it based on how baby was lying and he must have moved. I feel for you, heartburn is just horrid. 

i had my 28 week appt, all is well, baby heartbeat good and bump measuring for dates. The midwife was lovely,and i am booked in next week to have a meeting with dermatology and maternity to discuss my birth plan due to my skin rash. I think i will be getting induced at 37 weeks, so i might be having this baby before crimbo!
im also anaemic so need to take iron tabs on top of my steriod treatment. Boo hoo. 

x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Hey no fair! Jumping ahead! :haha: I actually suspect many will have their baby before me despite the fact that I am one of the early due dates. DS came a few days late. Based on my LMP he was early, though. My first appointment was later so dates probably weren't probably as accurate with measurements. So maybe I'll get lucky and this one will be a bit early. This one was measuring ahead by a few days during my 20 week. 

Iron is no fun. It can make you constipated and many already have enough issues with that. 

Took DS to the zoo for their Halloween walk. He had fun and did pretty good! He still wants to take off and do what he wants instead of listen to us. He didn't start resisting till probably 3/4th of the way, through. He wanted all the lights.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- yay, that's so exciting! And feels so soon! This baby has been measuring ahead (I tracked ovulation so I'm sure of my own dates) the entire time, by about 5 days at my 28 week scan. But I also know she could just be on the bigger side. 

This baby gave me a scare yesterday. I felt her move while in church in the morning, and then off and on when we got home that afternoon after lunch. She was fairly quiet from early evening on and it had me in a panic. I used the Doppler sever times and finally around 8:30ish she went crazy. Dh started poking my belly to wake her up and she would poke back in the same spot. 

I've been getting this sharp little pain on my left side really low, kind of where I assume my ovaries are. It's happened a few times in the past couple months but usually goes away after several mins. Last night I woke up with it hurting and then again this morning. The pain is probably a 3-4 on a 1-10 scale. Not sure if it has anything to do with round ligament pain or what, but I'm definitely bringing it up to my doctor at my appointment in a week.


----------



## slammerkin

Count me in for suffering heartburn a lot of the time. Tums work, but I have to remember to pop them right before bed or I'll be up later looking for them!

I'll have 12 weeks FMLA, and 6 of those weeks will have some pay from short term disability (only a fraction of what I make - actually it might barely cover the health insurance premiums now that I think about it!). I hope to have another 2 weeks of vacation time to tack on to that. At least my current job is flexible with telework, so I'll probably be on full time telework nearing the end of pregnancy and mostly telework when I come back for a few weeks. We'll see.

Regarding the daycare discussion, I also go crazy at the thought of dropping off a newborn at a big daycare facility. I work 7am-3pm Mon-Fri and and DH works Fri-Mon nights (5pm-ish to 2am-ish), so we were able to keep DD at home with him while I was at work. It was an exhausting set-up at times, but I'm thankful we could do it. She started going to a small in-home daycare 3 days a week at a year old, and that has been great for her. We will do the same with this baby - at home with DH for a year, then at least part-time daycare. We are in a very populated suburban area, so there are a lot of options for child care. I knew I wanted a small in-home environment, but our provider works through a larger managing group that takes care of licensing, insuring, inspecting, and continual training for providers, so there's that extra level of security. There are only two other kids that our provider watches, plus her own school-aged kids, who only need minimal supervision when they're around (after school, etc). I'm very happy to have the set-up we do. We had a birthday party a couple weeks ago for DD, and her daycare provider was the only person she cared about being there!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm having heat burn as well. Most of the time tums does the trick, but there have been a few times I have had to take a Prevacid. 

I'm really thankful that I'll be a sahm. Dh makes enough for us to live on only his income. We aren't rich by any means, but I just don't want to trust anyone else with my kids because I had bad experiences with child care when I was a kid. We don't live anywhere near any family, so it would have to be a compete stranger that I would have to find. We have pretty much decided that I will stay home until all of our kids are in school, and then I may try to go back to school to be a teacher. I always wanted to work with kids, and that would give me the opportunity to be on the same schedule as my kids.


----------



## Vankiwi

Froggy we also have no family nearby, they live in a different country! I've thought about teaching too. 

I won't go back to work until both kids are in school either. Although on the rough days I fantasize about working :haha:

My heartburn seems to have eased a bit so she must've changed position to give me a break! Thanks girly!

Ally that means next week you'll be able to say "next month"!! I can't believe how fast time is flying.


----------



## froggyfrog

Van, We live in Georgia right now, and all of our family are in Texas. So they're all a good 14 hour drive. Not quite a different country though! Wow that must be hard. How did you do when your dd was born? My mom is coming for a week to help, and then my mil will come the next week. My mom wants to come longer, but I told her no. I hurt her feelings, but I think two weeks of company is plenty and then we can get our own routine down. She seems to think that I will need more help after that, and we aren't in a normal situation where people can drop by to visit/help out around the house. If someone comes, they have to stay. Im sure I will definitely appreciate the help while it's here, but I honestly find company stressful for long periods of time. My mom is great, and she is a good source for breastfeeding help since she taught breastfeeding classes for so many years, but at our pediatrician office in have access to 3 lactation consultants. So I feel confident enough that if I have problems I will be fine. I know she just wants to help, and has eve suggested that my mil stay a shorter time so she can stay longer, which is totally unfair! We left the conversation with her being upset, and me staying firm, and just decided to drop it. But I'm sure it will come up again at some point.


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - Sorry baby gave you a scare! Glad you got her moving again later! 
The pain you describe sounds exactly like round ligament pain, so it's probably that. But definitely do mention it to your dr! 

Slammer - I still feel so bad for you all with the short maternity leaves! I really don't think I could leave a baby with anyone before 11+ months! DD was 11.5 months when I went back to work, and that was hard enough. I'm glad you and DH are able to coordinate schedules so you don't have to send yours to day care until a year. That must be hard on your relationship, though! :hugs: 

Froggy - That is extremely nice that you'll get to be a SAHM. Being a SAHM would be a dream come true for me, but unfortunately DH just doesn't make enough money. Even on the strictest budget known to man, we simply wouldn't be able to pay the bills on his income. Thus, I am forced to work but I hate it every day and frequently fantasize about DH being promoted so I can stay home. No idea if it will ever happen, though. :( I'm grateful I at least get the year off with my babies. 

That's too bad your mom had hard feelings about you not wanting her help for longer than a week. your wishes are what count, and you have every right to limit your time! I can't imagine having a houseguest for even a night let alone a week when I have a baby. I am an extremely private person and absolutely hate anyone staying overnight at my house! Having said that, I most definitely needed my mom's help for longer than a couple weeks (but am lucky enough to have her nearby), so I'm not sure what I'd want in your situation! 

Vankiwi - Also wonderful you can stay home til your kids are in school! I totally get that you would fantasize about working some days! Staying home is SUCH hard work and can be so trying on the patience. It's so worth it, though! 

Ally - wow, how exciting that you'll have this baby sooner than expected! Do you mind my asking what the reason is for Inducing at 37 weeks? I'm just curious! Haha - are you happy about a Christmas baby? DH and I purposely avoided trying for a December due date! 

Ali - my dd loves to run away from us and not listen as well. We took her to the "pumpkin maze" yesterday (which is just made out of straw). It was very kid friendly and she loved running around in there! Made me happy to see her so happy.


----------



## pompeyvix

So happy to hear all you ladies are well. I don't post here that often at all, but I read all the updates everyday. I can't believe how close we are getting now! I think I'll be one of the last though as my Daughter came 2 weeks late and I am expecting this boy to come late too, espcially where I know I ovulated late (day 23). I could even have a very early feb baby!

I 100% have to go back to work, but being in the UK I am entitled to 12 months maternity leave plus accrued holiday. I finish 15th December and I don't expect to go back until the end of Feb 2018. I will need to use a childcare provider, but the set up will be no different to my daughter. 

froggy - sorry your mum took it bad that you only want her with you a week. It's sweet she is so keen to help you out, but I am like you in that I struggle with too much company and like to find my own structure and routine. I hope she comes round in time.

Ally - I cant believe you will be having your baby in December! 

I am glad the heartburn has eased of Vankiwi :)

vrogers - sorry baby gave you a scare, but I am glad she started moving once you tried with the doppler. I had a scare last Sunday and ended up going to hospital to get checked out. As soon as they strapped me up, baby was going mad, typical!


----------



## Ally2015

AliJo- to be honest- i;d rather not get induced and let him come when he;s ready so lets see what the next few weeks will bring. Its exciting and scary how close it is getting for us all! Glad your DS has fun. How is your cough?

vrogers- my movement can be quite random, and i have days where baby is very quiet and hardly moves and then a day where he won't stop. I think just like us, babies need their rest periods. And they are probably still small enough to turn into funny positions where we might not feel them as much. Defo mention that pain at your next appt, always worth getting checked out. 

Literati_Love- we might have induction, because of my skin rash. i am on a strong steroid cream and have to remain on it until he is born, and the less time i am on it the better. So an induction might be done , but we will see. I'd rather let him come out when he is ready, so i really hope my skin clears up and i can take less of the steriod cream.


----------



## Anababe

Vrogers - Sorry baby gave you a scare glad all is well now!

Vankiwi- Glad your heartburn has eased.. I was terrible with it last week but seems to be easing also this last couple of days.

Ally - Hope it clears up and you can let baby come when he's ready.

I had my growth scan on Sat, baby is totally fine. Midwife had obviously just under measured me, growth is perfect she's sitting just on the 50th centile. She's also moved head down from breech now so all looking good

Had consultant review today to sign off her 'consent' for my homebirth due to my herniated disc in my back. She's saying all seems ok to her but until I've been given the ok by an anaesthetist that I can have an epidural should I need a one (due to where the disc is herniated) she can't ok it. So have to wait till the 14th Nov now for that appt. I did tell her though that regardless of what she 'allows' I'll be having baby at home and the only way I'll ever be needing a epidural or stepping foot in hospital is if im transferred by ambulance in an emergency.. she just raised her eyes and wrote in my notes 'Very keen to have homebirth' :haha:


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Sorry you had a scare, but glad everything was fine! I'm sure my baby is just on the bigger side as well, just like DS.

Slammer - Glad Tums work for you. I wish they did for me! I'm hoping I can work around daycare for awhile. If not it'll only be part time, but still really bums me out. I will be doing an in home daycare. 

Froggy - I would love to be a SAHM until my children were in school, but it would probably be best for me to work. I do't blame you for not wanting to have company for long. Honestly, I wouldn't want company the first week. I want that time with my family to settle in, then visitors can come. I don't know about staying at my place, though! Depends on who it is. My MIL came to visit at the worst time last time. 

Van - I don't know if I could handle living in a different country than my family! I could hardly stand living in another state. I wish I was in another state at times, though. Family drama can be the worst! 

Lite - Glad my son isn't the only one that seems to do as he pleases! He's so quick, too! It's been a long time since I could just speed walk to catch or keep up with him. He got to play at a hay maze today and he absolutely loved it. I walked with him, but he was the one doing the pulling! 

Pomp - Glad to hear from you! I'm glad you get that much maternity leave! I hope I don't go over because I really don't want induced. 

Ally - Oh, I'm sure! Hopefully you can keep him in there till he is ready. If you can manage your symptoms maybe they'll be fine with you waiting. I only want to go into labor a little early so they don't induce me. Rather avoid that, but it is what it is if it happens. 

My cough is still there. It's not as bad, but I still get some bad coughing spells. I had a really bad coughing fit last night, but I wonder if being outside ended up irritating my airways. I haven't had a bad spell today and I was outside for awhile. I'm hoping it's all signs of it completely resolving. DS still has one as well. Still nothing bad and hoping it stays that way and goes away soon. 

Ana - Good for you to make your desires clear! It's sometimes hard for people to stand their ground against healthcare professionals. Nurses are taught to be advocates for their patients, but I see a lot stray away from that. 

We went to an apple orchard today that had a lot of activities. DS loved it, but still too little for some of the activities. He did really well most of the time and only really took off once. DH chased him down and I found them in a little play house. He did not want to leave that. It didn't have a "pick your own" for apples so we didn't end up getting any. Found a different place that will be better for that, but it doesn't have the activities that this one did. Hoping DS got worn down and decides to go to bed at a decent time tonight since he's been staying up late.


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali it is hard being away from family. We only came for a year originally but here we are over 7 years later! It's even harder now with kid/s.

Froggy it was hard when DD was born. Especially as I had an unexpected c section. I wouldn't have wanted anyone that first week or so anyway. My boobs were out all the time and I was mostly naked a lot of the time apart from my underwear! DH's parents were here when she was 4 weeks old and they were more work than help! 

My mum is coming in May for 6 weeks so that will be nice.


----------



## slammerkin

My parents are only an hour away, but my dad still works full-time and my mom is mostly useless and doesn't make an effort to see us. She was there for DD's birth and stayed for almost a week afterward. She was good with breastfeeding help, but won't do anything else to pitch in like cleaning/laundry/dishes. My FIL came totally unexpectedly because I had a bit of a scary birth and DH cried on the phone when telling them about it. So FIL hopped on a plane without even telling us. He got here the night we came home from the hospital. I think he was a comfort to DH, but it made it a little harder for me because I couldn't just sit around with my boobs out all the time. I think my mom will come to watch DD this time, but again, she'll mostly be useless.


----------



## Ally2015

Anababe- i love your persistence on the home birth! thats the way to do it!

ali- fingers crossed your cough disappears soon 

feeling so tired today, so hard to get up and do anything. But need to go out to the postoffice and pick up some shopping. Its sunny, but cold and wintery- i love that kind of weather.


----------



## Angel5000

So the doctor's office called yesterday, my levels were higher than they wanted for my 1-hour glucose test so now I have to take the 3-hour test :wacko: :growlmad:

They didn't give me a number over the phone but I logged in online to see my lab report and the paperwork says they want #'s below 130 and mine was 155. :( I'm very unhappy about it. Basically I have to take a whole day off work to do this because they said I need to fast 8-12 hours beforehand, and I can come in anytime I want (no appointment needed, thankfully) but they recommend between 8 and 9 am (lab opens at 8) so that it's after sleeping (makes sense). Once I go in at 8am, then do the 3 hour test, I am not going to work. by the time I get to work it would be almost noon, plus I still would have to eat (I'll be lucky if I don't pass out) and no point in me going to work for less than 3 hours (teacher contract hours are 7:15am - 2:45pm at my school, though I usually am there from 6:45 - 3:30+ I'm still not going in for only a couple hours of "mandated" time). Bah. I'm very unhappy. 

Silver lining - I decided I would go in on Thursday because that afternoon I'm supposed to be in a meeting after work (very boring) and I figure if I'm going to miss a day I'll miss the day of the meeting. :haha:


Ali - Darn! I was hoping you found some loophole that gave 24 weeks of FMLA and I was getting excited that maybe I could exploit that for myself too! :haha:

Skye - that's great! I didn't think that long term disability would cover maternity leave....I'm pretty sure that mine doesn't (but I don't remember which company I have, I just have whatever long term disability my job offers).


----------



## froggyfrog

Good luck angel! The three hour really sucks. Bring a book!


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry about failing the 1-hour test Angel. Been there, done that. Failed the 3-hour with my first too. I'm skipping the tests this time and just checking my blood sugar for a few weeks. It definitely puts a crimp on your third tri if you fail the tests. Good luck though!


----------



## Ally2015

Angel5000- good luck!! hope it goes well x


----------



## vrogers

Thank you ladies! Dh and I joke that we already have a sassy one, she's a stubborn little thing already!

Angel- I'm sorry about the 3-hour test! I heard lots of people end up having to take the 3 hour but pass, so I hope you are one of those! 

It is ridiculous how tired I am all the time. It's getting harder to get comfortable at night so I don't sleep well and then all day I'm useless. I've also noticed the past couple weeks or so my stomach doesn't seem to let me eat as much. I'll be hungry, go to eat a meal and end up giving the rest to dh. I'm assuming my uterus is crowding out all my organs including stomach. I'm definitely already ready for January!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - very sorry you failed the 1-hour! That one is bad enough but I can't imagine being stuck at the lab for 3 hours! Talk about a waste of a day. Our labs are open saturdays so (unfortunately) I wouldn't be able to legitimately book a day off to get that test done. Thankfully I don't have to do it anyway! That I know of, anyway. My dr never called about my results so I assume they are fine. 

VRogers - a lot of people complain about not having any room to eat in the third trimester! I almost wish I had that problem! My stomach never seems to get crowded and unfortunately in the third trimester I can't seem to STOP eating! :haha:

AFM - I hit the third trimester finally! Woohoo! It's funny because almost like clockwork I've started having back and hip pain for a few days now which hasn't been a problem the whole pregnancy. I can definitely relate to everyone feeling sore and achy now! I'm still relatively comfy at night but it's getting a bit harder to flip over. I'll be reaching whale status soon!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati, I'm there with you on still being able to eat! I'm hungry all the time and can still pack in some food, lol!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone! I am hoping that I pass the 3-hour. I'm a little annoyed about taking it but honestly I'd rather be safe and take it just in case there really is a problem so I can keep an eye on it. I think my dr is also being extra careful because there is diabetes in the family (my dad and grandmother both), so there's a legitimate concern I think. 


Vrgoers - I'm right there too! Getting comfortable at night is so difficult, and then all day I'm exhausted! I think you'er right about the stomach. I was watching an interactive video that someone sent me showing what happens to your organs during pregnancy and by this point uterus is really pushing stomach aside and squishing it so it's likely that's why you can't each much. I'm getting to that point too. I'm starving but after a few bites I'm full.


----------



## newbie2013

I can definitely relate to my stomach being squashed! But also to the continuous hunger... I've tried to overcome both by eating small snacks almost continuously throughout the day. 

Had my 28 week appointment yesterday and everything was great. Cervical length hadn't shortened any more since the last appointment and doc gave me the all clear to fly next week! Happy about that. Baby is looking great and his head seems to have come back to a more normal size - haha - it has always measured big and dh's head was HUGE as a baby. 

Hope your three hour test is all clear! I agree with the others - great idea to take the day off. Try to relax afterwards!


----------



## Vankiwi

My stomach capacity has shrunk too! And I feel like I really need to pee but then hardly anything comes out :haha:

Angel sorry you failed the test, I had to do the two hour test after fasting with DD and it wasn't pleasant. Definitely take something to read/do, and a snack to have straight afterwards. My lab had a bed to lie down on which was so good!


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- have your iron levels been checked? i feel tired too, but i am also anaemic. Find it hard to sleep at night too with my big belly and unlike you- i am always hungry. I feel huge. 

Anyone else just feel horrible and huge? feel so unattractive and fat, and to top it off, itchy and still have rash marks all over my body. Feel sorry for my DH haha. 
on the bright side though- i had bought a private 4D scan and had to cancel it as i was unwell with the rash. but now that i am feeling better, i re-booked it for tues. Can't wait to see my boy :) i'll be 30 weeks then too, so 3/4 of the way there! x


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I was upset at first because I love food but maybe it will calm down the weight gain haha

Angel- glad it's not just me! It's amazing how our bodies change when growing another human! 

Newbie- glad your appointment went well and baby looks good! 

Ally- they have been fine so far, I really think it has to do with my lack of sleep at night. I keep waking up at 5:30am starving and having to pee for the 3rd time, so I just got done eating a bagel and will probably fall back asleep in a little while..I hope!


----------



## Angel5000

For me it's not about the feeling "fat" bit so much as the feeling uncomfortable and tired bit. Especially at night I can't get comfortable, and I really just want some sleep. I know that once baby comes I won't be sleeping either, but you know at least then I could let DH take a night and I could sleep more than a few hours. :(


----------



## slammerkin

I'm so used to crappy sleep, that it's no big change, though the being uncomfortable aspect is a bigger issue. I can handle waking a lot, but rolling over like a whale each time while trying to get comfortable is annoying!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I feel quite large and gross as well and am also always hungry. I actually like when my belly gets really nice and super big and round like this, but I am not enjoying feeling huge everywhere else as well...and I'm also at that point where I can't fit through small spaces because I take up so much room! Turning sideways makes me even bigger! :haha:

How exciting thAt you are getting a 30 week scan!!! 

Slammer - I am also very used to a super interrupted sleep so it seems like less of a big deal this time. I am struggling with insomnia on and off though, and I find that very hard to deal with because I hate lying awake for hours, and then I end up so sleep deprived! I've always needed more total sleep than average, and especially while pregnant, so it really sucks when it gets majorly shortened!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I'm sorry about you failing the 1 hour. Like Vrogers said I've hear a lot of people pass that one. Hopefully you're one of the lucky ones and that'll be the end of it! 

Vrogers - I'm super tired all the time, too. It's a little better since my coughing as calmed down, but I'm still pretty useless and I don't want to do anything. I really have to utilize the small moments of energy I have. I also can't eat much and I regret it big time if I go past my limit. I'm actually not that hungry, though. 

Lite - Yay on 3rd tri!! I feel like I've been in it forever, but I forget some are still waiting! 

Newbie - I'm glad everything is going well with you and you got the go to fly! 

Van - I feel like I have to pee all the time and when I finally think that I could actually go a decent amount it's nothing. Was never like this with my first. I think this baby is really on my bladder! I can push on the top of my stomach and feel it in my bladder. 

Slammer - I'm okay walking.. until I rest for awhile then try to move again. My legs and hips yell in protest. I'm use to crappy sleep as well, although DS is getting better, but hopefully sometime down the road we'll both start getting good sleep again. I'm not done having children after this one so I don't see that anywhere in the near future. 

Ally - I mainly hate trying to bend over! I drop stuff at work ALL THE TIME. I need to get one of those claw grabbers! :haha: Enjoy your 4D! That's exciting!!

If I missed something, I'm sorry! I was all over the place trying to catch everyone's posts. 

AFM, I'm finally 30 weeks as of yesterday!! I was really excited about that goal. Now I don't know what to focus on. I'll be term in 8 weeks according to my office. In 6 weeks I start the weekly appointments which is probably around the time when I'll get a growth scan. They don't always do them, but I think they find a reason to because they want a guess at what size of baby they may be dealing with. 

Yesterday I felt pretty crappy at work. It would get really bad and I decided to check my blood pressure and it was kind of low. High 80s over high 50s. It would go back up and then get low again. I normally run in 110s/60s. I want to say I was a bit dehydrated because I didn't use the restroom much and when I did it was darker than it normally. I made sure to drink a lot of water and I read something saying to eat so I tried a few snacks. I finally started feeling better around noon. I think from being out two days in a row with DS I just didn't get as much fluids as I normally do. Lesson learned.


----------



## froggyfrog

Be careful ali!! That sounds scary! You don't want to faint and hurt yourself.

I too am having a harder time finishing my food. Most of the time I just eat because I have to maintain my blood sugar, and I have to force it down because I'm still full from the last meal. I have the tiredness too. I feel like I could sleep all day. 

I hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is my bare belly!!


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - I will. I'm glad my body was giving me warning signals. Been staying hydrated today and feel as fine as a pregnant woman can! You're holding really well! Such a cute bump! I have stretch marks, but it's definitely genetic in my family. Thankfully they're not that bad in my opinion.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I agree - take care of yourself! I'd mention that low blood pressure to your dr next time. I am with everyone on having no energy. I actually never got it back for the second trimester. I mean, yes, I'm definitely less tired than I was in the first trimester but I still have no energy and definitely need more sleep than usual. I am totally with you on really regretting it if I do too much (which isn't very much tbh)! We have been very busy with house stuff and errands lately, and it has resulted in my being very burnt out both physically and emotionally! I wish there were more opportunities to rest while being a working mom of a toddler and wife of a workaholic! :(

Froggy - beautiful bump! :)


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- what a cute bump! I still feel like I haven't quite popped yet, it's definitely there but not too hard to disguise. 

I'm sorry so many others are dealing with tiredness and just feeling all around uncomfortable! It's crazy that it's almost November and then we'll have 2 months left


----------



## Ally2015

Angel5000- totally understand, i can get so uncomfy at night, i really need a pregnancy pillow. 

AliJo yah on 30 weeks! how exciting! 3/4 of the way there now... keep hydrated. Ii think it's so easy to forget how important water is, i don't think enough, but today i really will! when i was in hospital they kept saying my blood pressure fluctuated a lot, between normal and low. I found on the days i drank more water, thats when my BP was normal.

froggyfrog- lovely bump :)

vrogers- for mei feel like time has flown but at the same time, it feels slow! weird. i feel like i have been pregnant forever, and just want my baby here


----------



## slammerkin

Froggy - what a great, cute bump.

Vrogers - We need to see a pic now. I can't imagine what it's like to have not popped at 30+ weeks! I'm huuuuge.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I am the same with feeling like I've been pregnant forever, but also like time is flying! It's weird! I am getting so so excited for maternity leave, though. Only 2 months + 1 week to go! 

Slammer - I'm with you on being huge already! :haha: I also can't imagine not having "popped" yet!! I have a co-worker who is three weeks behind me, though, and she seriously only looks about 15-16 weeks pregnant! It is astonishing.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer, here ya go! The only good thing about my slow growing bump is no (new) stretch marks. Other than that I wouldn't mind a bigger bump! It makes me wonder where all the weight I've gained has gone haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1443.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- cute bump!!!! i'll post a pic of mine tomorrow, my bump just feels huge!


----------



## newbie2013

It was our Halloween day at school... my bump became a pumpkin - haha!
 



Attached Files:







20161027_084940.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie2013

Oops, can't rotate it on my phone... sorry!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - too cute! Thanks for posting. 

VRogers - great bump pic.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Hi ladies! :wave:
Slammer -- My company covers for 6-8 weeks maternity leave but it can be extended if a doctor says you need it. But after regular maternity leave I'm gonna go on long term disability through my insurane for a few more months. So it's technically not maternity leave, but it is time off. :) My company pays 75% of my regular pay for the duration is that what yours pay?

With FMLA I'm gonna renew it for intermitten FMLA once the time runs out for the first batch. :) With intermitten FMLA you can keep renewing it as long as a dotor signs and says you need it. 

7 am to 3pm are some good hours for you. :)

Froggy-- Nice bump! That's nice that you can be a SAHM, I wish I could do that for at least a year.

Pompey-- I love the UK's 12 month maternity leave! I wish we had that here! 

Ali-- Wow I can't believe you still have that cough poor thing! At least it's getting better though.


----------



## Skye Leigh

LOL! Nice shirt Newbie! :D


----------



## vrogers

Oh my goodness that's adorable, newbie!


----------



## AliJo

Appointment went fine. Baby's heart rate was 145. The doctor didn't have much to say, but I forgot to say anything about the low blood pressure since he was talking so fast. He was filling in for the one that was suppose to see me because he was over delivering a baby. He didn't even measure me. He was definitely in a rush. 

Told me the strep B test will be during my 36 week appointment. Until then, just typical short appointments to basically touch base. 

Cute bumps ladies! I don't feel mine is that big, I just feel like there is no distance between my boobs and my bump. He's up in my ribs already! 

He really enjoys kicking me and some of them are a bit painful. Nothing I can't handle and it's not often. It's mainly when he stretches his legs out and shoves them against one side of my belly while pushing his back against the other side. 

I think I'm going to focus on making it to 34 weeks because it's halfway between 30 and term. I just need something to focus on. I'm actually just trying to focus on making it past the weekend. I work and last time I worked a weekend it was complete chaos. Also hoping my co-worker passes her boards so I can have my birthday off. Really not wanting to work it, especially when I work with someone I'm not very fond of. 

DS actually went to bed early, so I'm going to call it quits early as well. I was thinking I had two more days off then come to realize about a hour ago that I only have one. Bummed me out. Serious pregnancy brain today.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I hate feeling pushed out the door by doctors! That always seems to happen to me when I have to see a replacement doctor. 

You sound like you're feeling a bit down. Sorry you only have one day off left after you thought you had two. I hope the weekend isn't too crazy at work.


----------



## Ally2015

Ali- hope weekend goes in quickly for you and yes set yourself little milestones. It really helps me get through this pregnancy.

i have a dermatology appointment, to see how my skin is doing- its definitely healing but still a long way to go.
i ordered a pregnancy pillow last night- cannot wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I hope your skin fully clears up soon. 

AFM - I was awake for a good 3 hours in the night. This is happening more and more now. Stupid pregnancy insomnia! Anyone else having this issue? It doesn't help that I'm waking up in the night with intense thirst and can't get back to sleep without a big glass of water (but getting out of bed to get it wakes me up
more)! 
I can't believe how quickly the hip and back pain kicked in (a few days before 3rd tri hit), and how I most definitely have the worst pregnant waddle now! I think my hips must be loosening up some more for the birth. Oh, the joys! I can't really stand for more than a few minutes now...and baby is most definitely pressing on my bladder like crazy!


----------



## slammerkin

vrogers I can't even believe your small bump! So lucky, lol. I will try to post a pic of mine later today.

Skye Leigh that sounds like a pretty complicated arrangement of leave! Have you gotten all of that preapproved? Some of that sounds not possible, but I hope it works out for you! My understanding is FMLA is a total of 12 weeks in a 12-month period, whether taken in a block or intermittent. And I don't think I could get a doctor to sign off on long-term disability unless I had very serious complications from the birth. Standard recovery from vaginal birth is 6 weeks, so that's the amount of short term disability I'll get. And that runs concurrent with the 12 weeks FMLA, so it's not 6 weeks plus 12. Still just 12. :( Wish I lived in Europe where it's all much more humane!

AliJo sorry your appointment was rushed and that you only have one day off. That sucks. I really hope you can have your birthday off.

Ally I hope the derm appt goes well and that your skin continues to improve!

Literati that kind of wakefulness in the night has to be awful! I just wake constantly and am super uncomfortable, but at least I'm not awake for long stretches of time. You poor thing.


----------



## slammerkin

Here's my bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161028_113533.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I thought about a pregnancy pillow several times, but with DS in the bed with me I don't think it will work. 

Lite - They cycle you through everyone that may end up delivering you so you get to know everyone. I like the one that saw me, he delivered DS, but he probably had his own patients. I never got the pregnancy waddle except for when I was in a lot of pain with my first. We'll see if that happens again. 

Slammer - Your bump puts mine to shame! It's definitely cute!! I have a bigger frame so baby has more room to push towards my back. 

It's suppose to be warmer today. I'm thinking about taking DS to the park when DH gets up. Get him out for a bit and let him enjoy the nicer weather while it lasts. We were at my great grandma's yesterday and we were outside with my great aunt playing in the leaves. DS definitely loved that and we went and saw the neighbor's rabbits. Two are due to have babies so I'm hoping to get the chance to let DS hold one while they're still young. Will be a few months before then so all depends.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I absolutely adore your bump! I love this stage when the bump gets nice and round and perfect! Thanks for the sleep sympathy. 

Ali- I see! Unless there's some sort of emergency, my doctor should be present for my birth. If it ends up being someone else, I think it would just be the resident at the hospital that day, and not someone from my family practice, so I likely won't have met them. Not too worried as long as they're competent.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- I hope the appointment goes well and you'll love the pillow! I'm obsessed with mine 

Literati- I don't sleep through the night anymore. I just keep waking up anywhere from 3:30-5:30 usually starving and even if I'm dead tired I can't fall back asleep right away 

Slammer- see why can't I have a bump like yours! Haha I still sometimes feel like I look like I've eaten too many tacos, you have that cute definitely pregnant look! 

I'm still getting that annoying little pinching feeling on my left side, off and on. Dh thinks I pulled a muscle (or ligament) in that area because it feels better in certain positions and worse in others. I'll be bringing it up at my doctor appointment Monday though


----------



## AliJo

I think my little guy decided to turn and go breech. I'm feeling hiccups up high. He better turn is little bottom back up! He did this once before and was back to being head down later that day, but makes me nervous still. 

Also the swing arrived and I'm debating on setting it up or not. It would be wise to see if anything is wrong with it. I don't want DS messing with it a ton, but at the same time if I set it up right before baby and baby gets to "play" with it, may cause some issues. He's not in our room much other than to sleep so I could put it in there. Part me just feels like it might be good to slowly transition to having baby items around so it's not as big as a change.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so excited. I found a lovely baby swing that someone was selling on our local facebook "flea market group" for my town for only $20. It's the kind that will swing side-to-side (Cradle style) and then can also turn and swing front to back (regular swing style). Plus has the mobile, and sound/light/music options. I know that not all babies like the swing and some only like certain motions (my niece hated front to back but loved side to side) so I wanted versatility but didn't want to pay a lot in case she hates it. I just got it yesterday and set it up and it works great and for $20 it was a steal. We are all about getting as much used stuff as possible. lol 


vrogers - wow! that really is a small bump! But so cute! I love my big bump but seriously wouldn't mind being a little smaller for comfort reasons! I'll post a new bump pic later this weekend. :)

newbie - what a great shirt! I Love i! 


Ali - I hate that feeling! She's definitely been doing that, pushing one side with her feet and shoving her back into hte other side. I'm so uncomfortable when she does it! 


Literati - I had that just last night! And it's happening more and more often now! I woke up in the middle of hte night to either go to the bathroom or need water and then BOOM I'm wide awake for the next 3 hours. By the time I can fall back asleep again I get just maybe 45min - 1 hr and the alarm is going off. :(
I'm also having hip and back pain getting much worse over the last few days. It's amazing how I went from no pain to definite regular pain in just a couple days. :(

Slammer - your bump is adorable!! I love it!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Glad you found a good deal! I'm not into used stuff. I just can't help it. Thrift stores drive me insane. I'm an odd one because I also do almost anything else to save money.


----------



## Angel5000

AliJo said:


> Angel - Glad you found a good deal! I'm not into used stuff. I just can't help it. Thrift stores drive me insane. I'm an odd one because I also do almost anything else to save money.

:haha: That is an odd combination. See I'll take most stuff used, but there are some things I refuse to buy used. Ex: we bought a used crib from someone but I insisted on the mattress being brand new, that kind of thing. Thankfully DH and I are both similar this way and so we tend to look for deals on places like Offer Up or on the Facebook "Flea Market/Garage Sale" pages for our area, but when we buy used things we only buy things that we can pass off as new but we got really cheaply used. For example our TV is runs several thousand new but we paid $500 for it from a guy who desperately needed to pay bills. That kind of thing. But we are okay with used possessions like this, but we both hate the whole coupon thing and trying to save money that way. :haha: We're odd.


----------



## AliJo

Angel5000 said:


> :haha: That is an odd combination. See I'll take most stuff used, but there are some things I refuse to buy used. Ex: we bought a used crib from someone but I insisted on the mattress being brand new, that kind of thing. Thankfully DH and I are both similar this way and so we tend to look for deals on places like Offer Up or on the Facebook "Flea Market/Garage Sale" pages for our area, but when we buy used things we only buy things that we can pass off as new but we got really cheaply used. For example our TV is runs several thousand new but we paid $500 for it from a guy who desperately needed to pay bills. That kind of thing. But we are okay with used possessions like this, but we both hate the whole coupon thing and trying to save money that way. :haha: We're odd.

Oh don't worry, I find great deals! We got a 1000+ dollar Samsung TV brand new for 480! From the store. I think it's a combination of the ew factor and just wanting nice stuff because I never did growing up. My stepmom has brought home bedbugs and roaches thanks to used products and these were from places that looked clean. I will look at used hard wood furniture and things like that. I do watch our local for sale group for some items. 

I decided to take an hour long nap. I probably shouldn't have because it may make falling asleep tonight troublesome, but I needed it physically and mentally. Next two days are at work and I really hope they're not too stressful. I really need to be able to take lunch and get out of there at a good time. There are days I just don't take lunch because I don't have the time.


----------



## Ally2015

thanks guys- skin is healing, I;ve just to carry on as normal with my cream and fingers crossed won't need an induction as long as my skin keeps on healing. 

lit- i have nights of insomnia for sure, i hate them, as normaly i am a good sleeper and don't have issues with getting to sleep. last night though, i slept really well, right through the night and woke late. Must have needed it, but today i feel good and have energy! yah!
lovely bump slammerkin!! thats what mine looks like, have still to get a pic of it, will try later. 

vrogers- do bring it up at the dr, always worth getting checked

ali- hope he turns soon!!

Angel5000- i love a good deal and me and DH are always looking for bargains and buy quite a few used things. Our moses basket is used, but we will put our own new mattress and sheets etc into it. 

whats everyones plans this weekend? i dont have much planned at all. but i am looking forward to next week- hitting 30 weeks and having 4D scan


----------



## Angel5000

I've got a fairly quiet weekend planned. This will be the first weekend in awhile we haven't had a lot to do. I've got some house cleaning I want to get done and I have to start packing up some stuff because we're having new flooring installed sometime in the next few weeks and I'll have to move everything out of the living/dining room areas so I'd rather start now and get some of the smaller stuff moved sooner rather than later so I'm not rushing last minute. 


We're a little annoyed because all the flooring came in a week and a half ago EXCEPT the baseboard moulding, due to the shipping issues that are going on right now, and so that won't be in until this next Friday. :( Once we have the flooring in the house we can schedule the installation (has to sit in the house at least 72 hours before install occurs). If the moulding had come in on time we'd be probably installing any day now, but it's going ot push our installation later into November, which pushes back when my new washer/dryer can come in (because I don't want that to come before the flooring and have to move it out and then back in more than I have to). Bah. Very frustrating. We've been saving up to get these final "remodel" touches done since we bought the house a couple years ago and now that I know baby is coming in just a couple months I want them done so I can enjoy it.


----------



## vrogers

Angel- that's frustrating that not everything came in at the same time! I don't blame you for wanting it done before baby, I would too! 

I'm pretty sure I pulled a muscle or ligament in my lower left side. It feels so sore there and even worse when I make certain movements or baby kicks there. Hopefully that's all it is and my doctor can suggest something to calm it down at least


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted to this thread in a while. I need to catch up with everyone. My computer has been down and I'm just checking things on my phone. 
I hope everyone is doing well and once my computer is back to working I'll do a proper reply to everyone. 

:)


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - that definitely sounds exactly like me at night. I absolutely hate only falling back asleep for 45 min before my alarm! I have had this bad insomnia for the past three nights in a row now so I'm getting very frustrated. 
I'm sorry about all your renovation delays! I know how frustrating those things can be! 

Ally - I'm glad you had such a good sleep the other night. It sure helps when that happens! 

VRogers - it definitely sounds like your ligaments are strained. 

Thorpedo - hello there! How are you doing?


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- hope pain eases soon

Thorpedo11- hello :)

DH and I went to shop for car seat and buggy- but were just overwhelmed with all the choice- anyone have any advice on what factors to consider when they bought their baby stuff?


----------



## vrogers

Thorpedo- it's good to hear from you! How are you? 

Literati & Ally- i think so too, and it's much better today! Partly because she has been moving around the middle and right side of my stomach, and I'm making sure to move slowly and not my usual jerky fast movements 

Ally- I feel the exact same way! I obviously can't go from experience but we had to take into account dh's height as he's pretty tall, and I also decided to do (we have registered for them, haven't bought them yet) a travel system so she can use the infant car seat as well as a convertible car seat so she can switch to that one when she's big enough. When I went to the infant care class a few weeks ago a police officer came and talked about car seat safety and someone in the class asked if he had a preferred brand, and he said no because they all have to meet the safety requirements. I changed my mind MANY times before finally deciding on one, it's so overwhelming with all the options!


----------



## Angel5000

Ally- we are in the same situation! SO OVERWHELMED!! A friend offered me their Graco stroller, but then if I want everything to work together I need a Graco carseat. My aunt suggested the Britax brand, she said it had slightly higher reviews when she was having to buy car seats (her son is 10 now), but everything I've seen says the carseats all meet the same safety requirements so safety wise it shouldn't matter. So now you're looking at convenience and cost. 

Both my aunt and sister have said that despite the cost saving aspect, NOT to get a carseat that does infant rear facing and converts to forward facing and booster simply because they tend to be more bulky and if you have to move baby around it's a lot easier to have the simple rear facing "only" seat to do it (and lighter). But that's as much info as I've got at the moment. 



AFM - 30 weeks tomorrow! Just for fun, here are my bump pics (because I won't take the time to do it on a weekday lol).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2448.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2447.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - beautiful bump! I am starting to get so many comments about how big my bump is. Today a friend who hasn't seen me in a month told me I've "doubled in size." Er...thanks... 

I agree all the choices are overwhelming. I can't even say I'm happy with the choices we made last time, but they did the trick.


----------



## vrogers

Angel- very beautiful bump! I definitely feel bigger than I look and already quite uncomfortable 

Hope everyone has had a fun Halloween weekend! We don't do much for Halloween since it's just dh and I, we carved a pumpkin tonight and I am now cooking the seeds. I also like to watch Charlie Brown and the great pumpkin, hocus pocus, Casper meets Wendy, etc. (I like the kiddie movies, scary ones are not for me!) I have my 30 week appointment tomorrow where I will get my flu shot and I'm thinking about scheduling a 3D scan for next weekend before my baby shower since she wouldn't show her face last time


----------



## newbie2013

Double post!


----------



## newbie2013

The choice is definitely overwhelming! With the buggy/stroller, consider the weight of it, especially if you will be lifting it in and out of a car or up stairs regularly. Some of them weigh a ridiculous amount. This also tends to rule out a few of the fashionable ones. I'd suggest finding helpful sales people in a couple of different stores and talking to them about your lifestyle to see which one they recommend. I was recommended the same one in about three different stores, so it seemed like the one for me (until I found a cheaper one that is almost the same!).

With the car seat, we opted for a convertible due to our back problems. We talked about how much we'd actually remove a capsule from the car and decided that once we added the baby's weight to the capsule weight, we'd both struggle to manoeuvre it within a couple of months! For us, it was more than weight but also the awkward way the capsules are carried and lifted out of the car. We're hoping the convertible one is okay! 

Good luck! I'm now grateful I went through all of this almost 20 weeks ago when I was home for summer. It was so stressful at the time, but the decisions are already made. Can't believe that was nearly 20 weeks ago. I was right at the end of the first trimester then... time has flown!


----------



## greats

Hi ladies! Have been reading and keeping up, just haven't written anything in a while.

Car seats are definitely overwhelming, but try not to let it be. I have always preferred starting off with an infant seat because baby usually falls asleep in the car and I like not waking baby up from car naps so I prefer to be able to take the seat out. I have always switched to a convertible around 7 months because that's when it starts getting difficult carrying the infant seat lol

As for brands, I have had no issues with Graco for convertible and Britax for infant. We'll be using our Britax infant seat in the beginning but are upgrading all our convertible seats to the Diono Radian RXT as they are skinny and we can easily fit them 3 across in our car whereas our Graco's we cannot.

Anywho, the countdown is on! In just 2-3 months we'll all have our babies here! Nothing to prepare over here except some new winter hats lol


----------



## Vankiwi

We are reusing our Chicco infant seat for this baby, definitely like not waking her up from car naps! 

We are also reusing our Baby Jogger City Select and converting it to a double. Consider weight, function, maneuverability, cost etc. We needed something that worked for me at 5"2" and DH at 6'4". Also if you're not getting an infant seat, or its not compatible, the stroller will either need to lie flat or you'll need a bassinet.

We also have a Moby wrap and an Ergo.


----------



## Sunshine Star

Ally, I have narrowed mine down to the silver cross wayfarer with the simplicity car seat or the baby style Egg carrycot/set with the kiddy evo-lunafix or maxi cosi car seat. Both a little pricy, but when I'll be using them for four years, I'd like to invest a bit into them!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Hi ladies! :)

Angel--My friend was just telling me today how I should join one of those garage sale groups for my area/neighborhood to get a lot of stuff. So yeah I'm gonna try that. Good catch on the swing! :) :thumbup:

Ally-- What is a Moses Basket? Is that the same as a bassinet?


----------



## Ally2015

Angel-beautiful bump :) and thanksk for car seat advice.

Literati_Love- i t hink you meant to type angel not ally RE the bump ;)

vrogers- we dont do anything for halloween- but wil buy some sweets in case we get some trick or treaters

newbie2013- thanks for advice :)

greats- nice to hear from you- not long to go now at all :)


Sunshine Star- thanks for advice!

Skye Leigh- i think moses and bassinet are pretty much the same thing


----------



## froggyfrog

Love your bump angel! ! So cute!

We went with a Chicco key fit 30 carseat. We were given a Graco stroller though, but I liked the reviews for the chicco carseat. I'm going to get the chicco caddy to go with it. When he grows out of the chicco, we will switch to a convertible seat. I also will wear him with my moby. I have two other carriers given to me and dh will use one of those.


----------



## froggyfrog

Vroger, dh doesn't get into Halloween. It really is a shame because growing up we always went all out. We did a haunted porch, and everyone dressed up and scared people. My house was always the hangout for friends to come over. I can't wait to start traditions with the baby when he comes!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm loving all the different perspectives and ideas on the carseat ideas. I'm going to double check with the friend who offered us the stroller. If she's still planning to give it to us then we'll go for a graco infant seat and then later choose a convertible version. I do want to look into jogging strollers though, I've been told they are lighter and more maneuverable and DH and I like to go out in the spring/summer and walk. 


Skye - Oh yeah the garage sale groups are amazing. We find tons of great deals that way. We are also part of a "Buy Nothing" group for our area which is very successful (and everything there is free). Many areas don't have very successful BN groups though, but their garage sale groups usually do fairly well. :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Froggy that's the seat we have, we were happy with it. It's heavy though!


----------



## froggyfrog

Van, it is heavy without the baby, so I can only imagine when he is in it! That's why I want to get the caddy. It's like 100 bucks, but folds up easily. Do you have the stroller?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - :haha: Yes I did! I seem to get the two of you mixed up. I seriously typed your names, re-typed them, and then moved around comments to the two of you in one of my previous posts because for some reason I just couldn't get you straight! :haha: Figures in the very next post I would get it wrong again! I guess because your names both start with A ? Sorry about that. I'll blame baby brain!

As for what we use, we have a Graco click connect 35 car seat that works with our graco travel system jogging stroller. The car seat has worked great for us and I like being able to carry the baby inside sleeping because taking her out ALWAYS woke my dd up (and still does). The stroller is okay but I do find it quite bulky and it isn't the best at steering, but I have no idea if other strollers out there are better or worse so I have no real way of making a judgment. It has suited our needs well enough. It does have a lot of storage room which I like.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hello all :)


----------



## AliJo

We'll be reusing the travel system we got for our first which is Graco. I really like it except the infant seat is a bit heavier than some. With DS growing so fast it was a good buy since it held up to a heavier weight than some. I have a convertible one for him now and plan to buy another one of those when baby gets bigger. Also the stroller does tend to take up a lot of space in the back of our SUV. It wasn't as bad in a trunk since we could slide it towards the back but I can't stand it up to make room in our SUV. On it's side isn't so bad, though. 

I do want a double jogging stroller and I'm still looking for the right one. Not going to buy that right away, though. 

For Halloween I hope to take DS trick-or-treating with my cousin and her kids. I haven't gotten a hold of her yet. We carved pumpkins last night and he had a lot of fun "scooping" out the guts. Mainly just having fun making a mess. I didn't finish carving the design on the one I was working on with DS since he got really cranky and tired out of nowhere. He really enjoyed looking at DH's lite up. I hope to get a picture of him and the pumpkins in his costume. If we don't go with my cousin I don't know what I'll do. DH loves Halloween and this is DS's second and he's missed both. I told him next year he just needs to request it off so he can take him trick-or-treating since he'll probably get the idea of it by then. 

Skye - Moses baskets are usually made out of like wicker or something along those lines. Bassinets usually serve the same or similar purpose as a Moses basket, but can be other material. 

Thor & Greats - I'm glad to hear from you guys! I've seen you two posting around so I figured all was good with you! I have thought about you tow and definitely miss you two in the conversations.

Greats - I wish I was that prepared! I'm still looking at everything I have to do with no energy to do it. 

Angel - Cute bump! I'd post one, but I hate pictures of myself. :dohh:

Sorry for the long post and sorry if I missed anything! This weekend has been busy and tiring. Glad for some time off, but I feel overwhelmed since I feel like there is so much more I need to do and two months seems like little time right now.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - we also haven't figured out who we are trick-or-treating with this year. We were hoping to go with a few of dd's cousins, but when DH talked to them last night, it sounded like they were going right at 4:45 pm, when neither of us are even off work! So we might just have to take dd by herself. It sucks being a weekday because the sun already sets at 5:30 pm when I get home from work...so we'll maybe have 20 minutes to take her before it gets dark. I am excited about taking her this year though because she does get it now, and she is SO excited to be dressed up as Minnie Mouse and to get candy! :) We let her dress up for daycare so she can spend the whole day in her costume. I love seeing her excited!


----------



## Vankiwi

Froggy we got an adaptor so it could click in to our Baby Jogger stroller. Nice and easy!

I have my OB appointment this afternoon - my first one that DD will be with me for, hopefully we don't have to wait too long!

We are taking DD trick or treating this evening but it'll be dark here too!


----------



## froggyfrog

They make an adapter? That would be so much easier. Could I use it with my Graco stroller?


----------



## Literati_Love

Vankiwi- I have to drag my dd along for ALL my doctor's appointments. I hope your dd does ok and there isn't a long wait! I am going to have to try to find someone to watch my dd for the last few needing pelvic exams since that could be awkward haha.

Midnight- hello! I just realized (probably forgot) you're expecting your 4th. How are you finding chasing after 3 little ones while pregnant?


----------



## Ally2015

Literati_Love- haha its ok- i have a nice bump too ;)

midnight- hello... how are you?

AliJo- take it easy, dont tire yourself out :) how your cough?


----------



## AliJo

Lite - He was excited and interested in it when we were doing it at the zoo, but talking about it he doesn't seem to care. I think he'll get it when we go, but who knows. He'd much rather run around I think. 

Ally - It's getting better. I haven't had an extreme coughing fit for almost a week. I'm still coughing, but it's nothing like it was. I think DS is getting over his as well which was never too bad, thankfully. 

Midnight - Hey lady! Anything new with you?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - hopefully he'll still have fun. 

Well, I bit the bullet and ordered a maternity jacket at lunch. I think multiple people commenting on how I was bursting at the seams this weekend pushed me over the edge! I really didn't want to spend ANY money, but this was less expensive than ordering a jacket extender so I figure I did ok. I got lucky and caught a 31% off sale at motherhood today. It's for one day only if anyone else wants to check it out! :)


----------



## AliJo

Ooh!! I just heard baby's heartbeat with my stethoscope!! It was a little lower so maybe baby flipped back around. I've been trying off and on trying to hear it with my stethoscope so I'm so excited I finally did!

Lite - I'll have to hop on there and see what kind of deals I can maybe grab! I definitely need more shirts at least!


----------



## Vankiwi

Literati luckily she was OK and there was zero wait for a change so it worked perfectly! Hopefully you can find someone for the last few exams!

Froggy it'll be Graco that make the adaptor - they probably do make one! It was super handy.

Baby is all good, I'm still measuring 2 weeks ahead so I guess she's sticking on the same curve. I was 4 weeks ahead at this point with DD.


----------



## Literati_Love

Vankiwi - are you measuring 2 weeks ahead based on fundal height? Or did you get another ultrasound? Glad the appointment went so smoothly and there was no wait. My 28 week appointment for my win rho shot is on Wednesday!


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- a haunted porch sounds like fun! I've always just liked that Halloween seems to mark the beginning of the holidays (Halloween, thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years) and thanksgiving is my favorite! 

Ali- ah that's so cool! I had dh listen to my stomach a couple weeks ago and he says he heard the baby's hb

Had my 30 week appt today and my doctor confirmed my pain is round ligament pain-said most people get it on the right but she herself got it on the left like me. Baby's hb was 156 and still head down (she felt my stomach) and I'm measuring perfect

Still most likely scheduling a 3D/4d ultrasound for this weekend and then my baby shower is Sunday. We are ordering the crib tonight.. can't believe how close we are!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - glad your dr was able to confirm it was round ligament pain! I had it much worse last pregnancy but it hasn't bothered me much this time. That's very exciting that you are booking a 3D scan and ordering a crib!


----------



## Vankiwi

Literati just based on fundal height. I've been two weeks ahead since about 24 weeks!


----------



## Ally2015

Literati_Love- my jacket doesn;t fit but i tend to wear big jumpers. I feel quite warm in general, i don't know if its pregnancy, or my steriod creams, but im not feeling the cold so much

AliJo- glad cough is getting better, and thats cool about the heartbeat!

vrogers- glad doc confirmed what it is. I havent experienced RLP yet i think, but been having quite a few braxton hicks ( at least i think so...)

AFM- 30 weeks today yah! have a 4d scan booked at 12 (uk times), so just a few hours to go. Here is my 30 week bump pic
 



Attached Files:







8hCDhZPi.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vrogers

Ally- my doctor said some people get lucky and never experience it so maybe that's you! And very cute bump, I like that shirt too! 

I just realized if this baby comes before 39 weeks I will have a baby NEXT MONTH. I did hear most first babies are later (although my mom had me and my 2 brothers around 37 weeks) but it's the thought that counts haha


----------



## Literati_Love

Vankiwi - interesting! Did your other babies end up being big? 

Ally - beautiful bump!! Good luck on your scan! 

Vrogers - crazy to think you could have the baby next month!! 

I feel very sick of pregnancy and working, but kind of scared of handling two at this point!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm with you on being scared of handling two and also being sick of working while pregnant. It's getting close and I can only imagine how DS will react. I think there will be good times and bad times. I can't expect him to accept losing the ability to have all of our attention. I just hope to find enough time to spend with just him. I guess while baby naps that'll be what I need to focus on till he gets use to it. 

Vrogers - Oh gosh, I am fully aware that I may have a baby next month as well but it really slaps you in the face! Mine doesn't even have to come a week early! I don't expect to have him early, but you never know. Maybe this one will be impatient and since my body has been through labor once it might decide to get it done and over with. Hope you have fun at your baby shower! 

I had round ligament pain once while taking DS on a walk. It was miserable! Haven't had it since, but I'm afraid to walk that direction again. I think the hills did me in. 

Ally - You'll have to post pictures!! That's exciting! Love your bump! 

I'm 31 weeks today! A couple of more days and I'll be 2 months away from my due date! I'm kind of planning on taking leave a couple of days before Christmas. I may decide that whole week, though. Just depends on what is going on. I want to take DS to see Santa with DH this year. Last year he didn't get to go along, but DS didn't enjoy it anyways. I was already scanning the shelves last night planning on decorations and what not for Christmas. Ended up buying a Noel deer thanks to DS. He fell in love with it when he saw it and wouldn't let go. He generally gives up on something he wants after a few minutes. Today he has been playing with it and putting his Curious George on it to ride it. 

Won't decorate for Christmas till after Thanksgiving. Still want more fall decorations, but space is limited.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yeah, it's kind of a scary prospect juggling two. I keep thinking about all the "luxuries" I'll be losing soon...like how now DH can get up with dd on Saturdays so I can sleep in, but soon I'll have a baby who needs nursing who will make that impossible...and that terrifies me because I LOVE sleep! DD was a terrible sleeper and she still doesn't even come close to sleeping through the night, so I'm not naive enough to think I'll be getting a good night's sleep any time soon...and that terrifies me! 

Jealousy will definitely be a problem, and yep I'll have to focus lots of attention on DD whenever baby naps at first! That doesn't overly appeal to me either because I'm sure I'll be exhausted and just want to sit like a blob on the couch. Hopefully she'll want to read lots of books, etc. Mat leave sure won't be as easy and "relaxing" as the first time - not that it was even relaxing ever! 

Can't believe you're 31 weeks already! I am now 28 today. That sounds great to be done a bit before Christmas. I am finishing up after the first week of January, but I also have a week of Christmas holidays, so it will make for a very easy last couple weeks of work. I can't wait! I think it's very nice to have a bit of time off before baby arrives. I want to catch up on sleep and spend some quality time with just dd, provided this one doesn't come early. Dd came on her due date so I'm not expecting this one early. 

I am hoping to decorate for Christmas near the end of November. I am quite excited for it this year, but it is already sneaking up on us!


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- haha oh my god!!! if my baby comes at 38 weeks i will have a baby next month!!!!!!!!!!! what a scary yet wonderful thought! yes i read too that first babies tend to be late and my mum had me and my brothers bang on 40 weeks so i think it will be jan. 

ali- yah for 31 weeks!!! getting so close!

i had a really bad experience at my 4D scan, sonographer was really rude, the whole scan was so rushed, she stressed me out and baby was moving a lot. However, got a few pics- have attached! - do you think he looks lik he has a full head of hair in the pic on the left??!!
 



Attached Files:







1Hhj8wyd.jpg_large.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8









GkDROePm.jpg_large.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vrogers

Ally- it really is scary! I will probably be January as well, but it's still so close and I feel so unprepared in lots of ways! And what a little cutie, those cheeks!! I'm not sure what hair looks like on u/s as mine didn't have any yet at our 28 week scan but maybe other ladies can be more help. You're convincing me to get a 3D/4d for sure!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I'm so sorry it was a bad experience. How much did you pay? I would call and complain! Those cheeks, though!! He has the cutest little face!!! It might be hair. I saw hair on my growth scan with my first, but it was standing up. 

Lite - I love sleep, too. I know naps will be a thing of the past. Even if I just fed DS2 I know DH will probably be in after a short while saying "I think he's hungry" Happened with DS1! :haha: Plus I think he'll have a harder time handling two than I will. DS doesn't sleep well either. He wants to cuddle back to sleep and it'll definitely pose a problem when DS2 arrives. 

Not only all of that. It's hard to say how number two will be. I'm terrified baby will be colicky or something. DS1 was wonderful for the most part, I so hope this one is a happy baby as well! 

Congrats on 28!! That seems like so long ago already. I'm going to be all antsy for the late January due dates to have their babies after mine arrives!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ally sorry about the bad experience! At least you got some cute pics!

Literati I'm scared of juggling two too! DD was average weight 8lb6oz, but she was long. The scans I had in third trimester to check why I was measuring big showed her femurs were off the charts, and I had lots of fluid. DH is 6'4" and I am 5'2" so I guess tall babies make me go out more!


----------



## Literati_Love

Vankiwi - That makes sense that a bit of extra fluid causes you to measure larger. My dd was pretty big - 8 lb 11 oz - but I always measured exactly on track. I don't think I ever had extra fluid though. 

Glad I'm not the only one having the second baby jitters. I think it's a bit scarier the second time because we actually know how difficult having a baby is - whereas the first time we really have no clue! Haha. But I'm sure we will all adjust and get through it just fine. 

Ally - Very sorry your experience with the scan wasn't very good. Great pics, though! I can't tell if that's hair but I've never had a late scan before so don't know what to look for! 

Ali - yep, napping will be very difficult,although hopefully you can at least sneak the odd one in! I know dd nursed almost constantly so that definitely made napping hard for me as well! Who knows - maybe we'll both have very laid back babies! My dd was not an easy baby at all - pretty much the definition of a "high needs" baby and although she wasn't colicky and was happy a lot, she also would go through hours of screaming which was very troubling. So, I really hope I don't have an even MORE difficult baby! I feel I am due for a laid back one this time! Haha. I hope you get an easy one too. My dd's need to cuddle back to sleep and be close to me always will also be problematic when baby arrives. I am too tired to try to "fix" her sleep now though, and I enjoy the cuddles. We shall see how it goes!


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers, ali , literaiti and vankiwi- thank you all :) really chubby cheeks it looks like eh.i think he will be hairy, as i was and so was my DH.

Ali- i already emailed to complain and they just sent me a pathetic apology. I feel like taking it further cause it really did spoil my experience. cost us £54
x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I would! I have no tolerance for BS when pregnant! That's a lot for a crappy experience. 

Lite - Same on too tired to "fix" DS's sleeping plus I lso don't want to give up the cuddles. Even if he does make it painful at times right now. Definitely feels like we're in a similar boat. I just wish DS would start talking more. I feel his receptive is great but he gets upset a lot since he can't communicate his needs very well. He's said 3 new words in a week so here's hoping he starts to catch up. Although he won't use them.


----------



## Vankiwi

Literati that's exactly it - this time we know how hard those first months are, and that was without another one to look after too! At least I could get the odd nap in when DD was a baby. Can't see that happening this time. Her preschool is only two hours twice a week so doesn't give me much of a break!


----------



## Anababe

Hi everyone :D

Hope your all well. Have just caught up on everything.

Ally - Sorry you had such a bad experience. Baby is super cute though!

30 weeks tomorrow here, I'm pretty excited to be on the 10 week countdown I totally can not wait to have my body back! But also feeling a bit nervous and unprepared. So much to do to sort out for Christmas. With 4 children already I'm used to having very little sleep so nights are not really something I'm worried about too much when baby comes but kind of hoping that this one is a nice easy feeder at night like my DS2 was, not like my last baby who was so bad with reflux it was a constant cycle of feed, sick, clean, feed again.. even breastfed he was so sicky which make nights exhausting.

Feeling pretty huge now and a bit fed up of not being able to get comfy at night but otherwise baby seems happy in there.


----------



## AliJo

Ana - Hope baby is easy for you as well! Will some of your older children want to help?

Van - I know how hard it is plus how hard it was to go back to class. Even though I have DS now I hope I have a good experience since I never got maternity leave with DS. 

I've been on my phone trying to reply. Our Internet died and I'm pretty sure they messed it up when they were in my building because right before they left it quit working. Now they won't be out to fix it till Thursday. So excuse my typos!


----------



## slammerkin

Eeek I missed a lot!

On the carseat thing...I'm getting another convertible for this one. I'm too small to lug around a baby in a carseat. Plus even when DD fell asleep in the car she would wake at red lights, and certainly whenever we arrived somewhere, so there would have been absolutely no carrying her about in a carseat while she slept. 

I'm trying to not worry about what the transition to 2 will be like. I feel like if I have no expectations I can't be disappointed, lol. I'm sure it will be a shitshow at times, and fine at other times. At least DD will still be in daycare 3 days a week, so I will have some relaxation times while on leave. I'll probably just do a lot more babywearing with this one. I carried DD so much, but mostly in arms, not much in carriers.

Like a couple others I feel I'm due an easier sleeper this time around! This one is definitely less active inside than DD was, so maybe he'll be more chilled out. I wouldn't call DD high-needs, but sleep was always a challenge. I'm sure this one will have something else to drive my crazy even if he's a good sleeper. I just hope he's not colicky. I don't think I would handle that well.


----------



## Ally2015

Anababe- hello :) the countdown has begun! i can;'t wait to have my body back either

slammerkin- im sure the transition to having 2 children will go smoothly! and at least you will get some relaxation time when your DD is in daycare

AFM- i'm wondering whether anyone else is having pelvic pain? had it quite a bit since yesterday. Boy moving around so I am not worried. 
I have a hospital appointment in a few hours, to discuss my birth plan due to my skin rash. Will ask about my pelvic pain then too. xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Officially in my third trimester today!! Went to the MFM thus morning and baby looks great. Previa still hasn't resolved. We will check again at 32 weeks and she said at that point if it hasn't moved it probably wont. Waiting to see OB now. I will be getting on the schedule for c section today just to plan in advance. If the previa doesn't resolve, he will probably be born on dec. 30th at 36+2.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - No pelvic pain.. just good old lightning crotch going on. I suspect it'll start to get bad in the next month. Last time it almost dropped me to he floor in pain a few times.

Froggy - Hope it moves, but seems like it's there to stay. Still super exciting to think you will have your baby next month! How are you feeling about getting a c section? I'm sure it's been on your mind a lot since you found out about the previa.

Tried to get DH to hear baby's heartbeat with my stethoscope but he couldn't. His hearing isn't the best of guess! Ithe was pretty quiet.


----------



## danser55

I am so sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I am going to try to catch up today. Last Monday I had an OB appointment to check on my BP, it was pretty high so they sent me to the hospital again for more monitoring. I was being monitored for my BP as was Duck, she was doing great. They also gave us another growth scan. She was still measuring behind like 2 weeks or so. My OB recommended we go to another hospital that has a better NICU, in case I needed to deliver early. I was sent via ambulance to a hospital about an hour away, with an amazing NICU & children's hospital. I wasn't leaving the hospital until I had the baby they want to closely monitor the preeclampsia. 

I got to the hospital around 5 H went home first and packed my bags. I was getting several tests to check BP, blood level protein levels, meanwhile I was starving and they refused to feed me. One doctor said as long as my BP remained stable and didn't spike they could keep me pregnant. Of course my BP kept spiking over night a team of doctors came at some ungodly hour to say they wanted to do a c section at around noon.
I was so hungry and tired and emotionally not ready it was really hard. The c section really hurt, I've never had anything so scary done before. When she was taken out, immediately we heard her crying, we were shocked it was pretty loud. So at 12:57 10/25 Emi.lia Evelyn was born. She was immediately whisked away to the NICU.

I was finally released from the hospital on Monday, my BP kept spiking and finally calmed down. E will be in the NICU until close to our due date. So far she is doing really well there though. I am so absolutely in love with her. After everything I've been through I finally have a living child. She is perfect. I can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## AliJo

Congrats Danser! Sounds like she is definitely a little fighter! I'm glad she's doing well and will be thinking about you and her as she gets stronger! I'm sure hearing her cry was amazing! Keep us updated!

I'm sorry for the rough experience, though. Hopefully things start to get better from here on out. 

I will update the front page when I get my internet back so I can use the computer. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## slammerkin

Wow danser - what a whirlwind! So happy to hear you are both doing well despite it all! Keep us posted on how she's doing. :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow, congrats danser!!!!! I bet she is beautiful!!! That's amazing!!

Ali, I wasn't too keen on a c section at all. Of course I would do anything to insure he is safe, but just really didn't want it. But now I'm starting to prepare myself for the fact that it's a bug possibility at thus point. I'm not so scared anymore. My biggest fear now is whether or not he will be OK at 36+2. I want to give him the best chance.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - I don't know if it will make you feel any better by my friend went in for an ultrasound and ended up having an emergency c section at 36 weeks. She got to go home on time with her. She was on the smaller side as well.


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Danser!

Froggy why do they want to deliver so early? Due to his size? My c section was a good experience, after 20 hours of labour and pushing!


----------



## froggyfrog

That does make me feel better ali. I think he will be fine, but you know there is always that concern in the back of your mind.

Van, it's because of the placenta previa. It's covering my cervix. They aim for a c section between 36 and 37 weeks because if I were to dilate, or have contractions, it can cause the placenta to rupture and I would hemorrhage and baby may not make it. So they do it early with hope that the body doesn't start preparing for labor.


----------



## vrogers

Danser- wow, congratulations!!! So glad both of you are okay. Keep us updated on how she is! 

Froggy- I'm sorry about the C-section but crazy that you may have your baby next month! A girl I went to school with had her baby at 36 weeks and baby was perfectly healthy but I understand being concerned.


----------



## Ally2015

froggyfrog- hope it moves but imagine having baby next month, HOW EXCITING!!! 36 weeks sounds pretty safe but i am sure they will scan and check before. 

danser- OH MY GOD!! massive congrats, i am sooo happy for you!!! please post pics once you can!! how are you feeling???? how much did she weigh when born?

AFM- i had meeting with dr at the hospital, they want to give me a growth scan next week to check baby and then after that will discuss options for deliver- i think they are keen to deliver earlier than due date in case my rash flares up again. But we shall see, my preference is to let him come when he's ready, as long as rash is manageable.


----------



## danser55

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I will definitely keep you updated as things happen. Almost every nurse who has cared for her has called her feisty. I just try to think of each week as one week of her getting stronger and being closer to being taken home.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - That is a wonderful mindset to have. It's a great sign for nurses to be calling her feisty!

Ally - I really hope he gets to come when he's ready! I remember when reading on it hat it said there is often a flare near delivery. Hopefully you're lucky and it doesn't happen!


----------



## newbie2013

Danser - congratulations! I have no doubt she is feisty. She's definitely a fighter. I hope she continues to grow and gets to go home with you as soon as she's able to.


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - congratulations! I am so happy baby e is here safe and sound after such a stressful pregnancy! It's so good they were monitoring you so carefully and caught that high BP when they did! I am sure a c-section so early on wasn't what you had hoped for, but it's so amazing she's out now and doing well! I'd imagine having her in the NICU for so long will be really stressful for you, but you can do it and she'll be home before you know it! :hugs: Make sure you keep checking your BP yourself in the upcoming weeks! Your health is so important as well and pre-eclampsia is a bit of a scary one! anyway, congrats again! I hope Emilia gets big, healthy and strong very very soon!! 

Froggy - that's too bad your placenta hasn't moved! I also hope it will yet, but at least now you have a plan for if it doesn't, and it certainly is exciting you might have your baby next month already! I also understand worrying about having the baby at 36 weeks, but I'm sure all will be fine! Would they give a steroid injection for that far along? Good luck and try to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! :) 

Ally - I hope the rash stays manageable and you're able to let the baby stay in until he's ready! 

Slammer - I think those of us with bad sleepers the first time are definitely due for better sleepers this time around! I'm glad you're not too stressed about it though.


----------



## pompeyvix

Wow danser, congratulations on the birth of your daughter! I am so glad she is a little fighter and your attitude towards it is so positive. Please keep us updated!

Froggy - sorry you may end up with a section to the position of your placenta. I ended up having an emergency section with my daughter after 15 hours of labour failed to progress me beyond 6 cms. I was so worried and scared, but my experience was fine. I had little pain and recovered well and quickly afterwards. I hope that helps :)

All is good my end. Feeling tired and just cannot wait to stop work. I also have a nasty cold. It's my second one in two weeks and feeling pretty rough. In terms of being pregnant though, I feel fine. My blood pressure is behaving so far, which is good as it was raised almost throughout the whole of my pregnancy with my daughter.


----------



## Vankiwi

Froggy ah I didn't know they operate earlier for previa! Makes sense.


----------



## froggyfrog

Literati, I asked about a steroid injection today and because of my GD I wouldn't be a good candidate for one. Apparently it spikes the glucose levels to a point to where they are uncontrollable and they would have to admit me just for the shot son they can pump me full of insulin. And a sugar spike like that would be really dangerous for the baby right before he is born because when babies are born right after a major sugar spike, they can't regulate their own sugar and have to be rushed to nicu.


----------



## greats

Danser! Most congratulations! Thanks for updating! I'm so glad to read she's doing well and feisty in the NICU. I hope your recovery is smooth sailing.

Froggy, scary about the previa, but so glad they're being proactive about yours and bubs health!

Still need to read a page or so back to keep up. I've been SO tired from this anemia. I never had it with my first 2 girls so I seriously feel like I hit a brick wall all day long. I don't think eating a crap ton of Halloween chocolate helps, either. Oops!

Is anyone else getting frequent braxton hicks? Been getting them quite often every day especially when I sit or lay down to relax.


----------



## Ally2015

danser55- i bet she is such a strong little girl! not long till she will be home with you. You have done so well, congrats again. Post pics when you can :)

ali- yeah it normally flares up again as you get closer to due date, so really hoping that wont happen. 


pompeyvix- glad your feeling ok pregnancy wise- having a cold sucks though, so i hope you feel better soon :)

greats- im feeling really tired too, on iron tablets but they dont seem to make much difference. as for BH, i think i am having them quite regularly, i get a crampy pain and my tummy goes tight.


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - I am definitely getting more BH now and they are very uncomfortable when I try to walk right when one happens! I'm very sorry about the anemia making you so tired. I'm tired enough without anemia, so I can only imagine. 

POmpey- I am also so tired and sick of working! Gag. Glad to hear your BP has stayed down this pregnancy. I hope you recover from that nasty cold! 

Froggy - that's very good to know,thanks. I was not aware steroid injections could be so dangerous with GD! 

AFM - I've had an unpleasant day. I had my 28 week appointment but to get my win rho I had to drive to the hospital first to pick it up. DH was home to help me because I get very stressed going to unfamiliar places. Well, the stupid parkade was under construction and we couldn't find parking for over half an hour! DH ran in and grabbed the win rho for me so he'd be faster, but even that took quite a while. By the time he got back, I knew I was running late for my dr appointment! I called in to let them know I was going to be late but was definitely still coming. The lady told me if I was more than 15 min late, i'd have to reschedule. In my already stressed out and emotional state, I kind of snapped at the lady which I felt bad about after! But I just said, "I can't reschedule because I have my win rho!" And then she sort of laughed and apologized so I think she did realize she was being dumb, since I had already explained the reason I was late was from getting the darn stuff! Anyway, after that phone call I burst into tears from the stress of it all. Did get to the appointment 15 min late but thankfully they didn't cancel it. Then sat in the little room for quite a while so it was over an hour before I got my injection anyway! Ended up getting 3 shots - win rho, flu shot, and my whooping cough vaccine! So quite a few pokes. DD was very good about it all (although she told the student dr that "mommy cried in the SUV")! Haha. 

We didn't get out of there until 11 am so it felt like a very long and rushed morning. Even though I was exhausted I then had to go get groceries by myself with dd, which is never fun because I hate hauling all the heavy bags in by myself! Got that all put away, made lunch, and then dd and I had a nap. Now the day's almost over! I hate when my day off gets so wasted with appointments and errands. Anyway, sorry, just needed to whine a little!


----------



## danser55

Ally2015 said:


> froggyfrog- hope it moves but imagine having baby next month, HOW EXCITING!!! 36 weeks sounds pretty safe but i am sure they will scan and check before.
> 
> danser- OH MY GOD!! massive congrats, i am sooo happy for you!!! please post pics once you can!! how are you feeling???? how much did she weigh when born?
> 
> AFM- i had meeting with dr at the hospital, they want to give me a growth scan next week to check baby and then after that will discuss options for deliver- i think they are keen to deliver earlier than due date in case my rash flares up again. But we shall see, my preference is to let him come when he's ready, as long as rash is manageable.

I hope you don't need to be induced. I am feeling ok a bit sore here and there. I was sent home with pain meds though. She was born 2 lbs 4oz, she has lost a ounce or two, but she should be gaining it back soon since her upped feedings are going well.


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - wow, so tiny! Hope she gains weight really quickly!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh man, literati, that sounds like a hell of a day. It's a lot for a pregnant woman to handle. I would have cried too. : hugs :

I'm having another period where I just feel like my belly is going to freaking explode!! It's so stretched and painful/uncomfortable. I can't stand it!! Growth spurt for baby maybe? Ughhh. 29 weeks. Braxton hicks too, but that's not the whole issue. I just feel stretched beyond capacity all the time! And I have a cold with a bit of a cough, so add that in for extra funsies.


----------



## vrogers

Literati, sorry you had such a rough morning! At least it's over now though! 

I'm with all the ladies (probably all of us) who are uncomfortable. I feel like my stomach stretched overnight and my joints hurt at night and I am just TIRED and over it. I have days where I love being pregnant but today is not one of those days. I'm ready for these next 10ish weeks to fly by and have baby girl in my arms


----------



## Angel5000

Ally - Love the pics but I'm so sorry you had a bad experience! I would definitely take it a step further and complain, especially if it was a private scan and you had to pay for it and all they offered was a sad apology. You should get at least an offer for another appointment or something....
I didn't think about it until you said it but if this LO comes at 38 weeks then I'll have her next month! :wacko: What an insane thought! 


Danser - CONGRATS!! I'm so happy to hear that she's doing well, though I'm sorry that she had to come a little early and that your C section was scary! Keep us updated. I hope you are recovering ok! :kiss: That's so great to hear she's "feisty". :) 

Froggy - My doctor had said that 37 weeks is completely full term, and so I'm sure that 36 weeks your LO will be healthy. :hugs: C-section early sounds scary but I'm trusting you have great doctor(s) who will take care of everything. :)

LIterati - Oh no! I'm so sorry! I am the same about being stressed driving to new areas, I hate it. I probably would have cried too! :hugs: Hope your evening goes better and you can relax some!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Oh wow Danser congratulations!! :D


----------



## Ally2015

Literati_Love- whine away, that sounds like a stressful day! i hate those kind of days. But glad you got to your appointment and managed a little nap :)

danser55- aw so small, bless her. Must be an amazing feeling knowing you have your little one now! 

slammerkin & vrogers- i feel you ladies!! so over this now and just want my baby boy. I want my body back and my skin. 

Angel5000- i know, im really hoping he comes himself a few weeks early and i'll have him next month :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh Danser huge congratulations and sending all my love xx

Hope everyone is doing ok?

So uncomfortable but no major issues so lucky up until now. Just so so stressed with feeling tired etc

Mw today

Oh work being a right pain about paternity. :'(


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congratulations danser!! Looking forward to hearing the progress your little one makes &#128522;


----------



## Angel5000

I don't know what's going on with me but I must have done something to my leg yesterday because by the last class period of the day it was hurting and by the evening I could barely walk without pain (and in some cases it acted like it was going to give out on me). It's all lower leg, below the knee, and it just HURTS. I've had this pain before, I'm having deja vu or something, I just can't place when it was or what I did to fix it! :wacko: Then sleeping last night became increasingly difficult because I started having some pelvic pain. :dohh: Essentially my body hates me right now. 

The only good thing is that I was able to get around a lot easier yesterday now that I have a belly support band (doctor gave me at my Tuesday appointment) and it REALLY helped ease the strain on my back and stomach/abdomen muscles while teaching! I actually was able to move around during class without feeling the strain I'd been feeling! :happydance: 


Ally - I'm secretly hoping she comes early too. Technically my Mat Leave starts January 7th, because I could get 13 weeks if I did it that way instead of 12 (that puts me up to spring break and then I'll get spring break off, and they can't dock me for it as it's not part of my "paid days" anyway). But if she comes 2 ors o weeks early and I get early December I'll have the rest of Christmas holidays (paid) with her and I'll just end up using my sick leave to cover that first week of January. Financially, it's not the greatest idea but right now I would rather have her for a few extra weeks to myself before I have to go back to work. :kiss:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am glad the support belt is working and making the day a lil easier on you.

I so hope this LO does not come at 39 like other 3. Thatl be christmas. Il be happy to be over!


----------



## AliJo

Finally have internet back! What happened is they turned ours off because our apartment wasn't suppose to be getting internet because they have us put down as the wrong apartment. :dohh: Now we have to call and tell them to fix that so it doesn't happen again. 

My belly feels fine. Some of my stretch marks are getting red again so they'll probably expand a little. Really hate that about my body, but it is what is is and there isn't anything I can do about it. I honestly don't have much of a bump when I lay on my back. It's mostly belly fat with a little bit of bump. Baby must have a lot of room to fall back. 

Ally & Angel - I also hope baby comes a bit early and I can have him next month. I will be trying everything to get myself to go into labor! Okay, maybe not EVERYTHING, but I will be trying. It would help on taxes as well to get money back for 2 instead of 1. 

Froggy - I'm glad you've had time to really think about the c-section. I definitely wouldn't want one myself, but I feel it would be harder to have an unplanned one vs a planned. At the same time, though, I'd be happy as long as baby was healthy. 

Danser - So small, but at the same time that sounds like a good weight for her gestation age! Glad the upped feedings are going well! That's a huge deal! 

Lite - Oh that definitely does not sound like fun! I also hate feeling like I can't rest on days off and it's basically a "catch up" day. Drives me insane! Having those days when I'm pregnant is so much worse. I'm sorry you had to wait so long at the appointment, but I'm glad it did get all done and over with. Hopefully you don't have another day like that. 

This whole house hunt is driving me insane. I'm super antsy to get out because there are several people near us that are driving me insane. There is two places that we can see out of our window that have trouble people in them. One is a duplex that has not so fun people, then a white house. These two places are constantly getting together and some of the people that hang out over there come out of our building. They're known thieves (husband works retail and has to follow them and just got two of them trespassed the other day for stealing.) Drugs most likely involved. One got arrested the other day. They're constantly screaming at each other at night. It's just gotten worse in the last few months and I hate it. Plus we have crabby gossipy people across the hall who hate us since we don't put up with their bull. 

Plus side, our landlord loves us and gets upset and says we can't leave every time we talk about how we're looking for a house. 

I know we may have problem neighbors when we find a house, but we keep to ourselves and generally it's not an issue. Kind of hard to completely keep to yourself in an apartment. 

My little rant.


----------



## vrogers

Looks like a lot of us are hoping for December babies! Of course I want her to stay in there until she's ready but I wouldn't mind if it was late December haha

Angel- that sounds painful! I hope it feels better soon on its own. The belly band sounds glorious! 

Ali- that sounds like a mess to deal with especially while pregnant. My best friend lives in an apartment actually within walking distance of me and she has neighbors on either side of her place just like you are describing. She had to call the cops on them on the Fourth of July. Thankfully she and her husband just got approved for a decent loan so she can now look for a house. I never had to house hunt (dh bought this house we live in a few years before we married) but I am learning through my best friend how much of a pain it is. I hope you guys are able to find a good house soon, I imagine you would rather move now before baby is here


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Definitely would! There are a couple of houses that fit our needs and price range, but I don't like them. One would be really hard to sell, because it's been sitting on the market for years. Basically needs a little work and it's nothing major, but it has horrible slanted ceilings in the upstairs and I HATE that. A little isn't bad, but it's really bad. So, we're still looking. Yeah the neighbors are bad, I'm so tired of it! If I wanted to live in a really crappy town the houses there are super affordable and so pretty, but horrible place to live.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you all for the support! I'm so happy I have all you lovely ladies to talk to! 

I definitely do NOT want a December baby! DH and I purposely avoided TTC in the month that would have given a Dec due date. I'd have to be over 3 weeks early to have her in december anyway, so I doubt that will happen. I honestly hope that she doesn't come more than a few days early though! I have holidays before my maternity leave start, but if baby came early my maternity leave would have to start the day she was born, so it would actually result in less time off for me. I definitely hope not to be late though. Maybe 2-4 days early would be perfect! If only we had some control over this! :haha: 

Midnight - sorry you're feeling so crappy! What is going on to make you feel so stressed? :hugs: 

VRogers - sorry you're feeling so tired and over it! I totally hear you! 

Angel - glad you can relate on the stress about driving to new areas! Very sorry about all your pelvic and leg pain. That sounds terrible! That would be nice for you if baby came early to allow you a tiny bit more time off! 

Slammer - That sounds very uncomfortable! Make sure you mention that your tummy is so sore to your dr next time! I hope your cold goes away ASAP. 

Ali - that really is too bad about your shady neighbours and such! I don't blame you for feeling very eager to get out of there!


----------



## Ally2015

Angel5000- sorry to hear you had a rough time! glad the support band is helping though!! :)

ali- glad you have internet back. I hope you manage to get a house sorted soon that you are happier with. Hopefully you will have better neighbours.

it seems like quite a few of us are really hoping for dec babies. I can feel really quite uncomfortable now, and i can't imagine how much worse that is going to get in the next few weeks.. 
i have a question- i am planning to breastfeed. To those that have done this before (or those more organised than me)- what exactly do i need? a breastpump, nipple cream, nursing bra and bottles? i feel so clueless haha


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I would say you've got it covered! It also depends how you feel about nursing in public, but you might want to get a nursing cover? You might also want to wait to get a nursing bra after birth to ensure you get the correct size. I also bought a bunch of nursing tank tops at Target and ended up using those way more than my nursing bras! Another must have would be nursing pads! I liked the disposable ones but you can get washable ones as well. You'll probably leak like crazy at the beginning so this is definitely a necessity! For me, I leaked for an entire year so I needed these for much longer than average!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ally - yes nipple cream, nursing pads (I also prefer disposable), nursing bras. I also loved using a nursing pillow. And then you'll probably want a pump and bottles at some point so you can duck out for a bit!


----------



## froggyfrog

Can I ask why you ladies prefer the disposable? ? I have both already because I wasn't sure which way was best.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I understand, buying a house is a big deal and there's certain things you want/don't want. I hope you guys are able to quickly find a good one with better neighbors!


----------



## Angel5000

Today in a meeting I learned that my belly is now big enough that I cannot sit in the desks that have the attached chairs! :wacko: We were meeting in another teacher's classroom and unlike our usual meeting place (which uses tables and chairs) this teacher has the "old school" version of desks with chairs that are attached. Yeah....I had to sit sideways. :haha:

About the December babies - I def was not wanting a Dec baby originally. In fact I didn't want a January baby either, (really wanted March/April which would make Mat leave so much easier as a teacher) but ended up with the January baby when, after 13 months TTC I was desperate and said "screw finding the right time". Needless to say, that's the month we got it. :haha: However, now that I'm looking at the fact that I could actually add an extra 2-3 week onto my leave if I have her in December (because they won't change my Mat Leave dates) I am actually hoping she'll arrive a little early. It's a completely selfish reason though (especially because from my sister's experience I know exactly how much it sucks to be a December b-day)


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - well, it's not completely selfish. Your little girl would definitely benefit from more time with her mama! :)


----------



## AliJo

I guess I truly don't care. Only difference it would make would be getting more back from taxes. At least I shouldn't get pity remarks like I did with DS's birthday. He was born on 9/11 and I got so many pity comments and people's faces would twist into that whole "I'm sorry" or "That sucks" look. Was pretty irritating and upsetting.


----------



## Vankiwi

Froggy I didn't like the washable ones as you could see them through whatever I wore as they're less moulded. 

As for December vs January, my only worry is the school year! The cutoff here goes by calendar year. So she'll either be the oldest or the youngest in class!


----------



## Ally2015

Thanks Lit and Van Kiwi! will add that to my list.

Angel5000- awww bless you and your bump!!

AliJo- that must be annoying, for you 9/11 is the day your son was born, a day to celebrate.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am 99% certain I will have a december baby...but well see!

I have a June, August and Feb baby. June is the best (her DOB is 06/06/06 ha!) Such a lovely birthday month. 

My august baby is youngest in school year but its still a good month.

December seems like it will be SO busy!


----------



## Sunshine Star

I would just not like baby to be born on Christmas Day as it wouldn't really be their own special day. People would give joint Christmas/birthday gifts and that would just be annoying and everyone else would get gifts too.

Pelvic floor muscles tightened that day! 

First world problems I know!


----------



## newbie2013

Vankiwi, my school's cut off is end of December as well and with this baby being a boy, I definitely want him to be born in January so he is the oldest in the class. Hopefully that way when he hits middle school he'll be one of the ones who has that growth spurt first rather than last! He'll also be more mature than the younger ones as he enters the first year, which will hopefully help him settle more. My edd is 15th January (according to my doctor, 13th by my count), so even if I'm a couple of weeks early, he should still be January!


----------



## slammerkin

I used a mix of reusable and disposable pads, but definitely more disposable in the early months. I'd leak right through the reusable ones. 

Aside from BF accessories, a good book to read ahead of time is The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding. 

I very much doubt this baby will come in December, but he might come a bit early. DD was born at 38+6. I was really anticipating going overdue, but she was ready then.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - Another excellent breastfeeding resource I would recommend is kellymom.com! She answers nearly any question you'll have, and her info really helps if you're feeling insecure or worried about timing of feeds, milk supply, etc. 

Froggy - I never actually tried reusable, but was told disposable was best, and I HATE laundry and love things to be easy, so that's why I chose disposable. 


Sunshine- that's basically the same reason I don't want a December baby. I think any baby born in December, especially late December, would sort of get ripped off in the birthday celebration department. It's also such a busy season and would be expensive as a parent to try to celebrate a birthday as well that month. I also agree with newbie that it would be better for a child to be the oldest in class rather than younger. 

Midnight - I have an August baby and love it! Why did you find June best? I always thought that wouldn't be ideal because your first summer is spent having to keep the baby in the shade etc, then the next summer you're back to work so never get a fun summer with baby. I loved August because only half my first summer was spend stuck indoors, and then my second summer I still had most of July off to enjoy with dd when she was actually walking and able to go to the spray park etc. Haha all my birth month choices are usually for selfish reasons haha. 

Ali - that really sucks you got so many pitying comments about the day your son was born! I would not like that. It's unfortunate that the day has some negative associations, but it's also just a day, and definitely one to be celebrated since your ds was born!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

School year is sept- august in England.


----------



## Vankiwi

Newbie I think if I was having a boy I'd be gunning for January too! I'm just thinking that if she's January, she'll be 3yrs8mths before starting preschool. Zoe was ready way before that! 

Ally Oh yes the kellymom website is great!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like June best as mid year and she always has a sunny birthday so outside parties hehe. My son in august is youngest in year and it always rains on his birthday aha

I have been pretty much a stay at home mum their whole lives so it didnt mean going to work  

Feb baby was nice but everyone has cold and flu and it made me paranoid!


----------



## AliJo

On Christmas wouldn't be fun. One of my nephew's birthday is on Dec 15th and another on Dec 24th. I'd be okay with closer to New Years. 

I like the September birthday because weather is still nice, but often times not as hot as the middle of summer. 

Lite & Ally - It can definitely be frustrating. Thankfully I don't get many "When was he born?!" Like you do when they're newborns. I don't think it'll be a big deal for him as he gets older. His generation won't know what it was to actually have it happening. Just what they get taught. 

Midnight - I would love to have that June birthday! Ha.. I remember that year when a boy was born that day and at like 6 something. Named him Damion and everyone was outraged. She said that was what they chose a long time ago and she wasn't going to change because of the day he was born. 

DS is born right before the cut off for our school systems here. The cut off is September 15th. He doesn't have to go at that age, though. Even if he was mentally ready I don't think I would put him in. Mainly because he would hit all those growth spurts later than the rest of the boys. My brother was born late August so he was a baby of his class and he said it sucked when it came to sports. He did enjoy graduating earlier, but hated getting his license and everything later. 

I'll probably put him in 3 yr old preschool, though. Just probably not kindergarten till he's already 5. 

I'm saying that and it's slapping me in the face. My son will be old enough to start preschool next year! :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ah it goes so fast doesnt it. I keep saying my DD is 3 but she will be practically 4 when bub is born!

My nephew has a 28th dec birthday and its not TOO bad now he is older.

Haha yes I remember hearing about a Damien! Luckily she was born in the evening, the papers were around that morning though apparently.


----------



## Literati_Love

Vankiwi - I'm not sure about preschool, but apparently here you can choose to start your child in kindergarten even if they were born up to the end of January of the next year (so they could start at 4 years 8 months). I'm not sure if that would be the same there, but we are both Canadian so maybe look into it? I always assumed the cut-off was end of December, but found out from a friend with a January baby who was thinking of enrolling her early because she is very advanced. 

Midnight- for us, it's much more likely to rain in June than August! We've had beautiful weather for both dd's birthday parties so far, but it really depends on the year. Weather can never be predicted I guess! I would definitely like a June due date if I knew I didn't have to go back to work after. 

Ali - I agree September seems very nice! Part of me hopes baby #3 is a September baby.


----------



## Vankiwi

Literati I think they're strict with the cutoff here! Although I know you can delay them by a year if you want.

My friends purposely avoided conceiving with a Xmas due date. He was due end of Feb and arrived Xmas day!!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I think I'm going to aim for a spring baby next time. Then I'll just need a fall baby to finish up the seasons ha!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

None of mine were planned ha ha x


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - DS wasn't planned, this one is mostly planned. We were going to try in May but I got pregnant in April. Basically I threw caution to the wind since it was almost May. I started "planning" my third once I found out about this one. I wanted to try sooner for this one, but waited because I was still in nursing school.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - haha! You are like me. I like to plan everything well in advance! I think we will likely stop at 3 kids though. we did originally want 4 so I wouldn't fully rule it out though. 

I also can't believe how soon DD could be in pre school. However, I've personally made the choice that I will not send DD at age 3. I will wait until she's 4. She's definitely mentally ready for preschool, but I think there is something to be said for just staying home and playing for longer. She has already been in day care so it's not like she doesn't get socialization. 

Vankiwi - yes, sometimes despite our best efforts we end up with the exact due date we were trying to avoid! I hope that doesn't happen to me haha.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I kind of feel like 3 might be okay, but I'm still hard on 4. If our next one is a girl I can see us maybe considering being done, but if not I know we'll be like "Well, one more go!" Although, that 4th baby has been part of my imagined life for a long time. I don't know if I could give it up. 

I'm not feeling very good today. I don't know what it is other than pregnancy. I'm probably a little nauseous, but pregnancy nausea has been different from normal nausea so I always get thrown off. Food sounds good and horrible at the same time. I feel like I don't even have room to drink anything. Making me very uncomfortable. DH even let me sleep in after DS got up super early (before 5am). Days like this makes the next 2 months seem like a loooong time. I didn't feel like this ever with DS1. I was also busy with nursing school almost all the time so I guess maybe I didn't have time to sit and think about it.


----------



## Sunshine Star

Our school year runs August to June, but the cut off will be end of February so our baby will be one of the youngest ones in their year. I'm ok with that though as it gets them a good start to their education early on. Baby's cousins were the same and they've all done really well. If you feel they're not ready you can hold them back a year but I feel that might be too long to hold off. Personal preference *cant believe I'm thinking about his just now!*


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My DD does not go to playschool. She is nearly 4. X


----------



## Ally2015

slammerkin and Lit- thanks for book and website suggestion! :)

joining in on your discussion midnight and Ali- my pregnancy was sort of planned, we both didn't mind when i would get pregnant so we just did the NTNP method, and it happened the first month. I didn't expect it to happen so quick so i was pleasantly surprised. I think i would just like 2 kids though and then to adopt one x

ali- hope you feel better tomorrow! :) i think pregnancy is just like that, especially the third tri. I just feel so tired all the time. I am half asleep writing this...

whats everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I just got done throwing up a little bit ago. I feel a little better now, but ugh! DS was standing next to me talking away like nothing was going on. So supportive!


----------



## WDWJess

Hi everyone
Wow I haven't been here in literally months. Doubt I'm gonna have time to go back and read through all those pages!
Hope everyone is doing ok?
Can't believe some of us could have our babies next month!!!!!!
Not much to report here. SPD is agonising at night, wake up every half hour in lots of pain and it takes me 5 minutes to turn over but not too bad during the day as long as I don't overdo it.
Only other thing to report is that at 28 weeks I was measuring 5 weeks ahead. Think I'm carrying a potential 6ft+ like his daddy, not great when I'm only 5ft! Will be interesting to see how I measure at next appointment in just over 2 weeks.
Hope to keep more up to date with you all from now on now January is getting real close! X


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I've had a couple moments (including one yesterday) where I feel nauseous and even threw up in my mouth the morning of my 30 week appointment. I'm not sure if it's been something I ate or third tri nausea or what. I hope you feel better now! 

My best friend came over and we crafted a little bit for my baby shower and have more to do later tomorrow. I have my 4d scan tomorrow early afternoon and then the baby shower Sunday on top of a midterm for school, so a busy little weekend


----------



## vrogers

WDW- good to hear from you! Wow, 5 weeks ahead. Dh is also quite tall and baby has been measuring about 5 days to a week ahead the whole time. Can't wait to hear how baby measures at your next appointment!


----------



## WDWJess

vrogers said:


> WDW- good to hear from you! Wow, 5 weeks ahead. Dh is also quite tall and baby has been measuring about 5 days to a week ahead the whole time. Can't wait to hear how baby measures at your next appointment!

DS1 always measured 2-3 weeks ahead and I have said since day 1 that I thought this was going to be another big boy but I was shocked to hear 5 weeks I have to say lol. Not worried though, I know measuring fundal height isn't all that accurate and I had had a big lunch just before my appointment :haha:


----------



## Vankiwi

Literati our preschool is only 2hrs 2 days a week. And it's Reggio based so all play, they don't do letters or numbers or anything. Which I think is great! DD has known that stuff for over a year anyway so for her I think the social aspect of it is great.


----------



## AliJo

WDW - It's great to hear from you! That's crazy amount to be measuring ahead! Doesn't sound like it's uncommon for you, though! Ugh I can't even eat a big meal anymore! I get to starving.. fill a plate.. then regret it half way through! 

Van - I'm definitely looking at it for the social aspect. DS loves to socialize and I'm sure he'd be talking a bit more if he was around other children more. Just didn't ever need childcare and now I feel like it'll be frustrating for him when others don't understand him since we have a good understanding of what he's wanting. I do encourage him to speak his needs, but he's just as stubborn as his mother. Sometimes he'll do it.. other times he'll just throw a fit or look at me like "I know you know, so nope! Not saying it!"

I've considered putting him in daycare a couple of times a week to see if it helps. I just don't really want to fork over the money right now when we're expecting our second plus on top of that my loans kick in next month.


----------



## froggyfrog

I really wasn't crazy about the thought of having a Christmas baby or any where near Christmas but that's just the way our ivf cycle fell. If it had worked the first time we would have had a thanksgiving baby lol.

I have thought a lot of socializing since I'll be a sahm. I'm planning on finding us groups to join and spending as much time at the park as I can. I'm also starting a breastfeeding group tomorrow that meets once a month. It's for expecting mom's and woman who already are breastfeeding so I'm really hoping to meet mommy friends especially with us living here alone I don't have ANY friends here. So I'm pretty excited to use my kid as a reason to socialize lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

WDW - wow that is measuring quite ahead! Will they do any follow up with that? 

Froggy - great idea to join some groups and use your baby as an excuse to make some mom friends! 

Vankiwi - that sounds like a great preschool. :) 

Ali - yes, I think if my dd had never been in daycare I might be more inclined to get her some socialization through preschool. As it is, though, I'd much rather have her home for another year. :) 

Midnight - glad to know I'm not the only one not planning to send my kids to pre school at age 3. Do you think you'll enroll her in Pre school next year, or not at all?

VRogers- I hope you enjoy your 4d scan tomorrow.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I would be more against it I think if it was more than 2-3 hours twice a week. 

Froggy - I should have done something like that. I don't have any friends around here either. I grew up here as well.. :dohh: I feel like a hermit most days. DH has a group a friends and I can't even try to get in on their gatherings because they're in the middle of the night and I have DS. I feel super isolated from the world, but I'm also glad I have all that time with DS as well. 

It gets to me from time to time, though.


----------



## froggyfrog

Yeah, it can be really trying Ali. Dh works construction and we move somewhere new every year to year and a half. Sometimes we hang out with a few people he works with, but I dot always like the other wives. Our whole family is in texas, and I made two friends in Birmingham Alabama that we try to go see as often as we can, but with construction it's hard to make plans. Whenthe baby turns 4 we will buy a house probably back in texas.


----------



## greats

If you're going to be a sahm, I highly suggest getting out at least once a day even if it's to go for a walk or drive to grab a coffee. It'll make you feel more yourself.

For those who plan on breastfeeding and/or pumping, definitely get a box of breast pads. I nursed dd#2 but ended up exclusively pumping for a bit and my boobs leaked constantly! I had to change my pads every couple hours, it was ridiculous. I tried every disposable brand available at the stores, and did really well with the Lansinoh brand. Medela pads were ok but very bulky looking so had to wear a padded bra to hide the bulkiness. I hated the Johnson & Johnson brand... They're so small and just cover the areola/nipple and not beyond that so when they moved out of place I'd leak everywhere. I also didn't like the Nuk brand because they kept sticking to my boobs and I would get thrush with them.

Sorry for the novel! Lol

I went into labor with my 1st at 38 weeks so it's possible I could have a late December baby. Taxes would be great if that happened, but I'm actually really hoping for a later January baby, so going overdue a week or two. I am trying not to be induced this time like I was with my 2nd so we'll see!


----------



## WDWJess

Literati - no, in my area they only follow up when measuring big if growth is very small or non existent at my next appt at 34 weeks or if they are concerned there is too much fluid surrounding baby, which midwife said she couldn't feel. They would be more concerned if fundal height was as low as 10th centile, not way above the 90th centile like mine was!


----------



## Vankiwi

J&J breast pads were my faves! Maybe they're designed differently here.

Getting out to mommy group things and even just a walk or whatever I found really important too. We did baby sign language classes which I found interesting for me to learn too. Now that she's older we have loads of activities and it's great!


----------



## Ally2015

ali- awww i hope sickness goes... im sorry you feel isolated... that is a shame. I have a good network of friends, but i never get to see them as much as i want too, as everyone is always so busy. I don\t have any close friends who have had kids either so i am the first one!

WDWJess- great to hear from you, cannot believe your measuring 5 weeks ahead, i didn't even know that was possible haha! My husband is tall- 6ft and i am 5ft, but our baby is measuring average i think

froggyfrog- the group sounds like a really good idea, especially if you don't have friends in your area. 

vrogers- enjoy the scan and baby shower- exciting day! please post pics of the 4d scan :)

greats- will defo invest in breastpads


----------



## AliJo

My friends all live in Michigan where DH grew up. It's only a couple, but it made a world of difference! We moved back here because it would be easier for us, but I just can't seem to make any friends and DH's friends aren't "mine" it always just feels awkward when I'm around them. I'm just "his wife" or "mother of his children" it feels. I really get along with my SIL, but they live in Florida at the moment. Their plans seem to be to move here. Hoping they do.

I used the Lansinoh brand of breast pads. I think I used the Nuk once and didn't like them as much. I didn't leak much, but I could hardly keep up with the demands of DS. I really think going straight back to classes harmed my supply. I could make enough if I exclusively breast fed, but as soon as I started to pump it would drop. Which I think it didn't help that my job really threw off my pumping times. Even now if I keep my current one it's going to be hard. I can go pump when I need to, but then getting out anywhere near on time will be a joke. 

Ally - I haven't been up super long, but as of right now I feel okay. It's just weird that it hits me out of nowhere. I couldn't imagine feeling like that every day! 

Froggy - Oh I bet that would be hard! I'm really no good at making friends and I think it's harder being near the place I grew up. I didn't have the best of childhoods so the past tends to cling to me. I still wish to move away from here, but I feel being near family will be important to my children. Although, so far it really hasn't. DH only really has his parents, he's not close to any of this other family. Most people I get introduced to around my age tend to be full of drama and I just can't associate myself with them. Maybe I should find a book club or something haha. I can definitely devour a book. Almost done with one I started a couple of days ago.


----------



## vrogers

The ultrasound was a complete bust! For the longest time baby was turned toward my spine. She's also now breech. They had me eat some candy, drink some OJ and rolled me over and then we finally used my phone flashlight which made her turn around. The only problem is her face was smooshed against my placenta. So we payed a little more and now get 2 more tries. I go back Monday evening for another try. She told me to drink a ton more water and that should help with the face against placenta issue. I'm frustrated but at least we get 2 more tries!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - What a stubborn little girl! I'm glad you get a couple of more tries, though! She still has plenty of time to flip back around, but I got nervous when my little guy went breech. Which I think he did finally go back to being head down, but not 100% sure. I will probably find out Wednesday.

Thinking about getting my son a baby doll. I think it might be good for him to have a baby of his own.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- you have a stubborn wee girl eh!! at least you get some other chances to see her :)

ali- baby doll is such as cute idea!


----------



## vrogers

Ali & Ally- yes, she has been quite stubborn this whole time! Hopefully she cooperates one of the next times. I will be nervous until she's head down when it's time especially now that I know she didn't stay head down the first time!


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers said:


> Ali & Ally- yes, she has been quite stubborn this whole time! Hopefully she cooperates one of the next times. I will be nervous until she's head down when it's time especially now that I know she didn't stay head down the first time!

she is just having fun moving around inside, hopefully she will go head down soon. My midwife said the position they are in at 34 weeks is usually the final position because they will not have enough room to move as much x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Then this little one better stay head down.. I'm almost there! 

Vrogers - I'd be worried too, so you're not alone. Mine has seemed to favor head down position for the most part, though. 

Speaking of facing the placenta.. DS was facing his when I had my growth scan with him. He started licking it.. :haha:


----------



## newbie2013

Ladies, I'm back from my conference in Rome and I can say with confidence that baby LOVES gelato! Haha! I ate so much and he went crazy every time. Had a great time but I'm exhausted. Conference session all day then dragging dh back In to Rome for brief sightseeing in the evenings. Looking forward to being able to go back and explore more... With our baby! 

That's adorable that your baby was licking your placenta! How cute! 

Vrogers, I'm sorry your girl was so stubborn! I'm inclined not to get another scan because my boy has been uncooperative as well. Hope you get another chance.

Hope everyone else Is doing well.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Glad the trip went well!! Conferences don't sound like fun but other than that.

So, just found out today that my cousin who I'm super close to is having a surprise baby! She only found out a couple of weeks ago and she's due early February! She's been having stomach problems and they couldn't find the reason. Of course she was told to take a pregnancy test early on but it was negative. She was on birth control and still bleeding regularly. She doesn't even look pregnant! Some test they did found it. Third girl and 5 years between this one and their second.

They're in shock. It's weird because the other day I had a dream she was pregnant.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that's crazy about your friend. I'm always shocked that people can be pregnant for so long without realizing. I show so much that it would be impossible not to figure out haha. 

VRogers- sorry the scan was a bit of a busy. Very glad you get another two chances.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- good to know about the 34 weeks thing! Now I know not to get too paranoid until then haha

Ali- I just read someone else talking about their baby licking the placenta! I would laugh so hard if I saw that. What are they even doing?! And wow about your cousin! Congrats to her, I can't imagine suddenly finding out just a couple months before having a baby! That's great you guys are close 

Newbie- yes I'm right there with you, if she doesn't cooperate at these next two scans then I'll just wait to see her when she gets here. Glad you had a great time in Rome and your baby has good taste, I love gelato too :) 

I survived my baby shower! Way more people showed up than I thought would and everyone was SO generous with gifts! We got lots from our registry as well as clothes, blankets, stuffed animals and whatnot. Her room is now packed and I'm going to have fun organizing everything. I am exhausted and sore now though. Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Angel5000

Ally2015 said:


> joining in on your discussion midnight and Ali- my pregnancy was sort of planned, we both didn't mind when i would get pregnant so we just did the NTNP method, and it happened the first month. I didn't expect it to happen so quick so i was pleasantly surprised. I think i would just like 2 kids though and then to adopt one x

We have a similar plan - two kids and then would like to adopt one, but maybe do some foster work leading up to it. Our first took a lot longer to conceive than we expected, but now that we know what the problem was, we're hoping that when we decide to start TTC#2 we'll be able to prevent the same problems so it won't take as long. 


Greats - thanks for the tips! I'm so new to the whole idea of breastfeeding/pumping/everything....its overwhelming and a little intimidating

Vrogers - so sorry that baby was being stubborn!! Hopefully you'll get better pics the next time!

Ali - that's crazy about your cousin! Something similar happened to a former coworker of mine....she was told she could never have kids and she never gets periods (maybe once a or twice a year) so she never suspected she could be pregnant. Even at 6-7 months when she would be feeling little kicks she didn't realize it because she has some very severe abdomen/intestinal issues so the little bumps for a long time just felt like her insides acting up. At one point someone at work strongly suggested she coudl be pregnant and low-and-behold she found out she was 7.5 months pregnant! Considering she had some serious issues that made it so she could never conceive (supposedly) they considered it a huge blessing, but at the same time had no time to prep (especially financially) so it was a scary time for them.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- haha same, just a few weeks and we are 34 weeks, so lets hope they stay head down. 

newbie- glad you had a great time, gelato is great! must have been tiring though. My friend is getting married in 2018 in Italy, so we want to go do some sightseeing and see rome then... with our little one.


ali- wow! i can't believe she didn't know, was on birth control and having bleeding... i would be in shock too, obviously their baby is meant to be :D


vrogers- yes you have time! :) glad baby shower went well :) i have mines at the end of the month, but it's just a small event with some friends. 

Angel5000- adoption is a great thing, both my little cousins are adopted. Thats good you got to the root cause of your TTC issues. It happened very quickly for me and DH, so hopefully next time will be quick too and then we can think about adoption. I don't want a huge gap in years between my kids, but at least 1-3 years.


----------



## AliJo

They're definitely excited, but just worried since didn't have any care up until now! Her doctor has been amazing with her and reassuring, though! They have literally nothing. They just sold everything left they had this summer. She also thought it was her stomach acting up after eating because she'd have a lot of gurgling. I'd be in so much disbelief! 

Vrogers - Glad the baby shower went well! I wish I could find the motivation and energy to organize. Started getting through DS's old toys boxing some away for now. He found the box.. the proceeded to unbox and play with them. 

Adoption is a great route! I haven't put much thought into it. I use to when I was younger. I hate seeing children without families. 

Ugh I need to be heading off to work. I went to bed early, but does not feel like it. I'm so exhausted! Already 32 weeks tomorrow! Insane! Starting to really want him to come a couple weeks early on his own just so I can quit working ha.. I'm so fed up with work right now. I know it's mostly from the pregnancy, but it's making me sure hate my job.


----------



## Ally2015

AliJo said:


> They're definitely excited, but just worried since didn't have any care up until now! Her doctor has been amazing with her and reassuring, though! They have literally nothing. They just sold everything left they had this summer. She also thought it was her stomach acting up after eating because she'd have a lot of gurgling. I'd be in so much disbelief!
> 
> Vrogers - Glad the baby shower went well! I wish I could find the motivation and energy to organize. Started getting through DS's old toys boxing some away for now. He found the box.. the proceeded to unbox and play with them.
> 
> Adoption is a great route! I haven't put much thought into it. I use to when I was younger. I hate seeing children without families.
> 
> Ugh I need to be heading off to work. I went to bed early, but does not feel like it. I'm so exhausted! Already 32 weeks tomorrow! Insane! Starting to really want him to come a couple weeks early on his own just so I can quit working ha.. I'm so fed up with work right now. I know it's mostly from the pregnancy, but it's making me sure hate my job.

fingers crossed he will come early. i have the same wish :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Glad your shower was a success vrogers! I'm having mine on the 19th, it's just super small though, but still exciting! 

Ali, I have been super lax about finishing things up in the nursery until yesterday. Something got into me(I think it was the realization of him coming early could mean he is here in 8 weeks) and I started washing everything and finding places for stuff. 

We considered adoption. we researched some agency's. It was going to cost us just as much to go through and agency as it cost to do ivf. We also went to a cps adoption seminar to learn how to do it that way because it was free. We were told that putting stipulations would make it take longer for a child to be placed. We didn't care about race, but wanted a child under 3. We were open to a sibling set as long as one child was under 3 because I wanted to have all of those fun firsts. I couldn't imagine having to miss that. Also I was really worried about having children brought in and then given back to the family. I wasn't sure I could handle that. I'm so glad we went the route we did though, because I love my little guy so much already, and we have 2 boy and 5 girl embryos frozen still.


----------



## greats

I would love to become a foster parent in the future! We'd just need a bigger home.

I'm hoping this little one doesn't come early, but so far it's looking that way. Had contractions last night for a couple hours that were averaging 4 to 5 mins apart and lasting 30 to 45 seconds each. Had a checkup this morning and my cervix is now soft and low. Not dilated at all and baby isn't engaged, but I am only 30.5 weeks so they're going to do checks at every appointment now.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Angel--Wow that is amazing about your friend! What a blessing! :D


----------



## Literati_Love

Very interesting to read everyone's journeys to get pregnant and thoughts of adoption, etc. 

Ali - I know just what you mean. Pregnancy is making me hate my job as well! Exactly 2 months left for me as of yesterday and I cannot wait. My dd is "thankfully" sick today with possible croup (but super mild) so I got to stay home with her, and you have no idea how happy that is making me! Haha. Obviously I hope she doesn't get worse but I think she's fine. Dr said as long as she doesn't get a fever tonight she can go back to daycare tomorrow.

Greats - wow, that is so early for contractions like that! I'm glad there was no progression but it's good they are going to keep an eye on it!


----------



## Ally2015

greats- oh my god wow! how were the contractions, painful?


----------



## slammerkin

While I don't think I could ever be pregnant for months and not realize it, the notion of randomly turning up pregnant after being "done" is seriously one of my worst fears. One or both of us will be getting the snip, and I'll probably still worry. Props to those who have many kids, but I KNOW that 2 will be my limit. I don't want a third! Most especially not a surprise one!

I feel like I still have so much time left, and then also like I don't. 30 weeks tomorrow. Probably going to buy car seats online tonight. I was originally going to get two more of the convertibles we use for DD and have those for baby, but now I think I'll get DD new combination harness/booster seats and use her convertibles for baby. She's still rear-facing but has to switch to forward-facing by the time baby comes because DH cannot drive with an RF car seat behind him. Even with turning her convertible front-facing it will be a tight squeeze to leave enough room for her legs behind him in our smaller car, so I'm hoping a combination seat will give us a few more inches.

I got an order of clothes from Carters over the weekend. I could probably buy some more, but that should get us through the first couple months. 

I want to move DD into the larger spare room. That's the part that will take a bit more coordination/planning. Need to sell the queen-size bed that's in there and I plan on getting her a daybed with trundle. I think that will be a good way to still be able to sleep "with" her, but not be on the same surface anymore, and hopefully wean her away from having one of us there at all. 

I also want to get the carpets cleaned before baby comes. It's something I've been meaning to get done for seriously a year and haven't yet. Eeep.


----------



## vrogers

Ally & froggy- thank you, can't wait to see how your ladies' showers go! I did originally want a smaller one but I wasn't in charge of the invite list. I bet you both will enjoy it! 

Second 4d scan attempt tonight, I've been drinking tons of water hoping she will move her face from the placenta this time


----------



## greats

Ally2015 said:


> greats- oh my god wow! how were the contractions, painful?

Only a few were like "oh wow, this sucks" but the rest were totally fine! I had a few more today but nothing really to time.


----------



## vrogers

And second try was a bust. She moved around but faced my back pretty much the whole time. They said I can call to make my next appointment either in a couple weeks or if I feel her move head down. I just may not see her face until she's here it looks like!


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - I keep hoping to get that motivation, but I just can't seem to. Early would be 6 weeks for me! Seriously, the time will fly so I need to start doing something. Time will be taken away by the holidays so I really should get moving. 

Greats - I hope your LO stays in there till term or as close as possible! My SIL had a lot of contractions for months before her due date. Was in the hospital several times for it. She had him within a week before her due date, though. 

Lite - I wanted to cry all day at work! I actually did a couple of times. I'm so stressed out and overwhelmed and I feel incapable because of it. I can't work when I feel like that and everything just gets worse. I couldn't keep calm today. It was miserable. I am going to look for a new job while I'm on maternity leave. I need something that works better for our family. 

Slammer - I really need to order another convertible! Except I don't want to keep it in our other vehicle because it has some issues with getting water in it. We need to replace the seals on it. I don't want it getting ruined, but we have no where to store it inside. It's such a pain! I really just want to get rid of that vehicle, but don't really want to start up another car payment at the moment. 

I clean our carpets regularly because DS is a terror! He's really not that bad, but spills happen and then we have pets. There is only a small kitchen with solid floors and everything else basically except the bathroom is carpet. I hate it. They're horrible apartment carpets anyways and the new owners are just going to tear it out when we move. 

DS will have to have a bed on a floor for awhile I think. He moves so much in his sleep. 

Vrogers - I'm so sorry she's being so stubborn!! It's kind of cute that she's like that, though! Hopefully she will flip for you soon and you can see her face, if not I guess you have to keep on guessing what she looks like! 

Work was too long for me today. I hope it's just this pregnancy making me so easily stressed out, but scares me still. I can't work well when I feel like that. 

Just have to get through tomorrow then I can relax a little. Appointment is Wednesday morning. Then only 2 more 2 week appointments.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - sorry baby still didn't cooperate. On the plus side, face down is a lot better for labour, so if she stays like that at least you have her in the correct position. 

Ali - I'm sorry your day at work was so awful! That definitely sounds like a good idea to look for a new job after maternity leave. You shouldn't have to feel so stressed and overwhelmed at work! 

AFM I am really sick and tired of being so tired and unmotivated. I have all these ideas of tiny things to do (not even hard things) that I actually like doing, but I just never have the energy to do any of them and I feel like such a blob because of it. 9 months sure seems like a long time sometimes. Baby is kicking like crazy, though, which I'm thankful for. Does she ever kick hard! DD1 probably did too at this stage but I don't really remember I guess!


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- you have a very stubborn girl there, her personality is shining through. Maybe you'll be lucky next time!


ali- im sorry you are having such a tough time at work :( definitely look for another job. good luck for your appt today :)

Literati_Love- i feel the same, i give myself small tasks to do, and i find them sooo effortful. boy kicks me so much, and quite hard too. Last night I couldn't sleep for ages, feeling it today. 

tomorrow have a growth scan and start antenatal classes with DH, quite looking forward to it:)


----------



## AliJo

Lite - You're not the only one! I never felt this useless during my first pregnancy. DH is at least understanding. DS1 never felt like he kicked me as hard as this one. Those anterior placentas really change how you feel baby. It's crazy! I get painful kicks often with this one and only maybe had one with DS1 because he hit my bladder just right.

Ally - Same here! It's more irritating because I was nothing like this with DS1. I need that nesting period to start early and last long! 

I was just thinking how Thanksgiving is creeping up. :dohh: Not sure what we are doing and it depends on DH's schedule. He won't get the day off since he works retail. Still plan to enjoy Thanksgiving somewhere, but I don't know anyone's plans. I'm skipping out on a family reunion Thanksgiving probably. I don't feel like dealing with the awkwardness because it's my birthday. I'd rather do something else. That side of my family has some issues with each other. 

Anyways.. 32 weeks today! 6 more till term for me! I will laugh at their face though if I went into labor at 37 weeks and they tried to stop it. Would not allow that one, nope! 

Off to work again. See if I get stuck behind someone who drives 10-15 miles under the speed limit again.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- hope works goes ok. Full term in the UK is considered 37 weeks, so i also have 6 weeks left going by that criteria :D


----------



## slammerkin

I got so pissed the other night because I squatted down to scoop up some dirt on the floor and literally fell over backward because of this stupid belly throwing me off. Second time that's happened. I'm OVER this belly. OVER telling DD how I can't do this or that because it hurts me. Call me a waaaaambulance.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - it seems like most of us are pretty low on the motivation scale these days. It's kind of nice that a lot of us seem to be having similar pregnancies. Hope your growth scan goes great today. 

Ali - I had an anterior placenta with dd1 as well. I still felt lots but yeah it didn't feel quite this hard at this stage I don't think? That's amazing that you're already 32 weeks! Not long to go. I hope you can figure out Thanksgiving plans. I am Canadian so we already had thanksgiving in October. Now I need to gear up for Christmas, but we have no money! :/ 

Slammer - sorry you're feeling so done! I have also fallen over from a crouching position before. It's getting harder and harder to get down to the floor to do things! Yet I sure haven't noticed anyone saying, "oh, I'll do that for you - you're pregnant!" Including DH! It would be easier if certain people would step up and do those things so we didn't have to! :p Oh well.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, ladies! Dh thinks it's hilarious and says she's just like me (the stubbornness). I will take the one last attempt and if that doesn't work then I'll just wait until she gets here!


----------



## newbie2013

American ladies - good luck today. Hope your candidate wins!


----------



## Ally2015

Literati_Love- growth scan is tomorrow . Looking forward to seeing the little man again. 

yes good luck with election ladies... x


----------



## vrogers

Newbie & Ally, neither one is my choice candidate haha, but thank you, that is sweet of you! 

Ally- aw have fun tomorrow! I'm not sure if my doctor will do another scan. I hope so because my doctor office has the best u/s machines but I haven't heard either way when/if I get one last scan


----------



## chitown28

Hi everyone! Sorry it's been so long since I've checked in :( I have been following this thread though and glad to hear everyone's doing well for the most part. I am with you all...so off-kilter as far as motivation at work, getting restful sleep at night, and becoming less flexible. I was a runner before my pregnancy, and haven't been working out much since besides some walking, so I am feeling HUGE these days. I get sad walking through stores and seeing all the cute clothes I want to buy that I used to be able to fit in. Now I can't fit in them, wahhh. Slammerkin I need that wambulance too!

I can't believe we're all close to nearing 2 months until our due dates. It is going to go by SO quickly with the holidays. I can't wait to have the "eating for two" excuse at Thanksgiving and Christmas though!!!!

I don't know if this has happened to anyone else yet, but I had a brief freak out yesterday. By around 1pm I hadn't felt the baby move since the night before. Called the doctor's and they had me come in for a fetal non-stress test. Hooked me up to the monitor, made me drink a couple of glasses of cold water, and then buzzed my stomach with one of those things smokers that have gotten their larynx's out use to talk. Thankfully like 15 minutes after being hooked up (after the 2 glasses of cold water) baby girl started moving. Apparently she was just having a really sleepy/quiet day yesterday, but it freaked me out.

Hoping everyone's growth scans are going well! At the practice I go to in Chicago they only give you an early ultrasound at 7 weeks to confirm the pregnancy and then one at 20 weeks. I won't be seeing baby until her due date! I'm getting very anxious and excited to meet her. That being said, my husband and I don't really have anything ready yet, hah! We have a pack and play for her to sleep in, some clothes, will buy some diapers, and then hopefully will be using my body to feed her! Hopefully that will get us by for the first few weeks at least.

I saw a lot of board chatter regarding breech vs. head down - and I'm with you all there! Our girl was footling breech at her 20 week ultrasound so I'm hoping with all my might that she turns head down by my delivery date. I don't have another scan so have no idea which way she is facing now!

Hope everyone is doing well and I'm super excited for all of us. 

Special shoutout to Danser - congrats on your little girl. Hope you are doing well and good to hear she's a feisty little thing. Thinking about you both.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I always reply on my phone so it is hArd to memorize what everyone said. But yes, enjoy your scan TOMORROW! :haha: 

Chi - I loved your update! Sounds like you can relate to all of us very well! As for your baby's position, your doctor should be able to feel what position she is at your appointments. My dr was able to tell at my 28 week appointment so maybe just ask next time if baby has turned around yet? I forgot to mention - but I was right that baby had finally moved head down a couple weeks ago. My doctor confirmed it! Yay. 

That is very scary about your reduced feTal movement but I am glad all ended up being fine and she was just having a quiet day. 

I also only get a first trimester ultrasound and 20 week one - nothing more. 

Do you know when your last day of work will be? :)


----------



## vrogers

Chitown- so good to hear from you! I'm sorry about the baby scare but glad she is perfectly fine! It could have also been baby's position? I have noticed I don't feel baby as well when she's facing my back and I apparently also have an anterior placenta. I also can't believe we all have about 2 months left, it has flown and yet feels so slow at the same time for me


----------



## Angel5000

So is anyone having any pelvic pain? This is weird though and I don't know how to explain this. It's a feeling that is like when you work out hard and your muscles are really tight the next few days and so when you walk or move hte muscles are tight and you feel them "pulling" when you move.... but I'm feeling it in the lower abdomen and my pelvis. I don't know what it is or if it's normal but it's really uncomfortable. 


Question - I've seen a few people (here and in other groups) mention that at their checkups their cervix has changed. is your doctor doing physical checks and checking your cervix and stuff? All my appointments are basically pee in a cup, get measured, take vitals and answer any questions at this point. When do they normally do a physical check (if at all?)? 


Greats - wow! What does your doctor say? Or is it nothing to worry about just yet? 

Vrogers- aw that sucks. I was hoping she'd move so you could get some good pics. 


Slammer - Nothing wrong with knowing and having your limit! I say we want a 3rd but I'll never know for sure until I have one already, and I've been told the move from 1 to 2 is crazy so once we do that there's a chance I won't be up for a third. :haha:

Ally - my doctor said the same thing (in the US), that full term is considered 37 weeks even though due date is based on 40 weeks. 

newbie - Thanks. We'll see how it goes. 


Chitown - good to see you! I've had a couple days like that. Doctor said to go ahead and next time drink lots of cold water and try laying down quietly for an hour and if that doesn't work then to call but usually the water and laying down has helped. Glad to hear your LO was just having a sleepy day. :hugs: It can be so scary sometimes! 

I won't get another US aside from the 8wk and the 20wk either, unfortunately. Except we might pay for a private scan because I really want a 3D/4D scan.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - I'm sorry about your pelvic pain. That sounds uncomfortable. 

My dr does not do any pelvic exams except for the very first pre-natal appointment and then at whatever week they do the GBS test (is it 37 weeks?). After that she will check me if I ask but otherwise she won't. At my appointments I just get BP and weight checked, they measure FH and feel baby's position, listen to baby's heartbeat and answer any questions I have. So you're not the only one! 

AFM- I'm in a cranky mood today. I already was in one for no reason, but then DH had promised he would be home tonight and then he called me at like 4 pm saying he was invited to some fancy work event and he actually wouldn't be home at all. Grrr. He is already gone so much so when he claims he'll be home and isn't, it's really frustrating.


----------



## slammerkin

No internal checks for me yet. They haven't even checked baby's position, just fundal height. I have an appointment this week and I'll ask about the position then. Pretty sure he's head down though.

I'm already only 5 lbs away from my final weight with DD, so I'm thinking I'm gonna go over what I gained with her. I hope this baby isn't huge coming out! I had a hard enough time getting her out and she was perfectly average at 7.5 lbs.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I am gaining weight even more rapidly this time too, and I gained quite a lot the first time! DD was 8 lb 11 oz so I definitely hope this one isn't bigger! I definitely think I'll gain at least 5 lb more this time, which is scary.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer & Lite - I'm gaining about the same, but have less swelling. Which means it's probably not as much water weight. As of yesterday when I weighed myself I didn't gain anything in the last two weeks which doesn't happen, but I swear it takes one day for it to jump! 

Angel - I think those who have had cervix checked had shortening, or something they're looking out for. My appointments are just typical. Last time around I got two cervical checks towards the end. The second time is when he did the membrane sweep. So 39 and 40 weeks. At 36 weeks I'll get GBS test. 

Chit - So great to hear from you! I'm sure the reduce fetal movement was super scary, but so glad everything is fine! You definitely did the right thing to go in and get looked at. I know they can have quiet days, but they stress coming in for a reason! Hopefully she is in the right position for you now. I keep thinking this LO has gone back to head down, but just a short while ago I wasn't so sure again. Totally should use the "eating for two" excuse! I wish I could, but I can't hardly eat anything in large or even normal amounts. 

Slammer - I'm sorry you're feeling that way! I totally get it, though. I hate feeling limited. I've always been independent and when I feel like I can't do something, it gets to me! 

Not as bad of a day at work. Glad to be home. DS didn't nap at all today, I guess. Once he finally calmed down after I got home he practically went into a coma. I'm about ready to head to bed myself. Have the appointment tomorrow morning and hoping to get some decent sleep in. Just hope my legs and hips don't flare up during the night. Still hard to believe I'm 32 weeks! My cousin who is due December 21st got put on bed rest. Not sure why, hopefully she keeps her little girl in there awhile longer!


----------



## vrogers

Angel- not sure if it's exactly what you're describing but I'm getting something similar (usually when I move in a certain way or too fast) and I've assumed it's RLP. It has been bad for me in 3rd tri so far 

I had a pelvic exam at 8 weeks and my doc said she will start checking my cervix at...36 weeks?? She told me last visit but I cannot remember when she said she'd start! 

Literati- I'm sorry about your dh! That happens to me sometimes. My dh is a mechanic and sometimes does work for a friends shop. So when he does that, he goes after he gets off work and will sometimes not be home until after 9pm. I can't complain because it's extra money which definitely helps but it's still annoying. I hope you guys are able to spend time together soon! 

Ali- I hope your cousin and her baby are okay and hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## newbie2013

Since my cervix measured short at my 20 week scan, my doctor has been checking my cervix through either abdominal or transvaginal ultrasound and will continue to do so. I think if that hadn't happened, I doubt he would be keeping an eye on it just yet.

31 weeks today!


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- yeah i don't like either haha. Hope you get one more attempt and this is the lucky one :)

chitown28- was thinking of you and if you were ok. Nice to hear from you! I feel the same, haven't ran in months now and just feel fat. sorry you had a scare... my boy is generally really active all day and then quietens down at night, but still has his quiet days. At your midwife appt, they will be able to feel if baby is breach or not just by feeling your belly. 

angel- i have been habving some pelvic pain, similar to how you described. I would also describe it as mild period cramps. Sometimes i think it's just BH but other times i just feel achy. I never have my cervix checked at appts, i hand in a urine sample, they measure my belly and check babies heartbeat. I have growth scan today, i'll mention my pelvic pain and see what they say. 


lit- that would totally annoy me too! I actually feel a bit annpyed at my DH just now but not really for any valid reason. I was annoyed the other day cause he fell asleep after dinner and slept through to the next morning, while i (the pregnant one!!) tidied up, washed up after making dinner and having a full day of work. 

AliJo- glad to hear work wasn't too bad, hope you got a good nights sleep :)

newbie- woo hoo on 31 weeks! 

I have my growth scan today and then antenatal couples classes in the evening. Looking forward to seeing baby again, but hope he is growing well! i certainly am getting fatter!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - oh, that would annoy me too! I am usually the one doing all the supper prep, clean up and childcare this pregnancy by myself, so I'm used to it but it also gets very old. 

VRogers- thanks. DH didn't get home until 4:00 am last night actually. I ended up having insomnia for 3 hours because I woke up a 3 am and was worried when he wasn't there. Had to text him and he was fine, but then I just felt generally angry that he was gone so late and after that my mind wouldn't stop so I was awake until at least 6. Thank goodness today is my day off so I got to sleep in a bit more than usual. That sounds busy for you when your hubby does other jobs for friends after work. DH is salary and unfortunately doesn't get paid for any of his overtime, and he puts in at least 10+ hours per week, so it does nothing to help us at all. 

Ali - I also seem to have less water retention this time...so more actual fat I guess? :/ that's amazing you didn't gain anything for 2 weeks. I gained 7 lb in the past 4 weeks. I don't seem to have any control over it. 

I hope your ds doesn't drop his nap just yet (if you don't want him to)!


----------



## greats

Cervical checks typically don't happen before 37 weeks unless there's a reason to check. Mine was checked because I had long enough contractions where a change could have happened to my cervix and it did... my cervix is now soft and down/forward whereas at this point it should still be hard and high up to where the doctor can barely get to it. So now I will be checked at every appointment unless I decline. If I don't have any contractions or cramping before my next appointment on the 22nd, I'll be declining a check.

I love reading all of your updates! It's nice to have a bunch of ladies going through pregnancy together. I'm still very much active in my previous pregnancy group on fb and love it!


----------



## Ally2015

Lit- that sounds stressful, but glad it's your day off and you got a lie in. I really am just ranting, i'm lucky with my DH, he helps out a lot with cleaning etc normally. Just some days when i do it all, i get annoyed haha. 

greats- i know i love this little group :)

i had my growth scan, baby is doing great, measuring exact for his dates and they have no concerns with him. I probably won't get induced unless my rash flares up and becomes unbearable. Right now it is manageable. I have a meeting next week to discuss this with the consultant. 

x


----------



## AliJo

Lite - He better not! He tends to not nap as well when I'm not home. DH just doesn't have the best of luck I guess or I just know how to get him to settle down. 

I actually lost a pound on the scale at the office. That never happens! I expected to be bloated from the junk food I had yesterday. I think it's just me not hardly being able to eat much at once. I never really felt I couldn't eat my normal amount with my first. Watch me more than make up for it next time! 

Ally - Kind of restless over the election actually. Although, I managed not to look and see in the middle of the night when I had to use the restroom. Glad everything was great on the scan and things seem to be stable for your rash!

Newbie - Congrats on 31 weeks!! 

Vrogers - Appointment went fine. Didn't check position, which is fine. I need to just not be anxious over it! 


I feel sapped today after the little running I did and all I did was go to my appointment. It's probably just the last two days catching up to me. I'm so ready for a nap already! Just hope DS doesn't try to skip it again.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - glad the scan went well. I really hope the rash doesn't flare up again. 

Ali - I hear you on already needing a nap, and I haven't even left the house. But being awake 3 hours in the night sure didn't help. Later I have to make supper for a friend who recently had a baby, so hopefully I have enough energy. I chose something nice and easy at least. 

Yeah, I really want my dd to keep her nap for quite a while. I will need it when the baby comes for sure, and I can't even live without it now! That's good you have more success with naps than your DH. Plus your DS might be extra tired from not napping yesterday, so good luck. Glad your appointment went well.


----------



## slammerkin

I really don't do naps for my DD anymore when I'm with her because it leads to a late bedtime. She naps a few days a week either at daycare or with DH, but Fri-Sun? NOPE. She usually sleeps a bit late in the morning, so if she naps it's like a 10pm bedtime and I can't hack that.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- wow 4 am, I guess I can't complain about 9pm now! I'm sorry he was so late and that's good you were able to sleep in and hopefully relax today! Also I'm sorry you guys don't benefit from him working more. That's got to be frustrating. 

Greats- I agree, I love our group as well! 

Ally- glad you and baby are doing well! I also hope your rash gives you a break and you can keep baby cooking longer!

Ali- glad the appointment went well! I'm a little anxious over baby's position but I know I will be until she's head down and stays head down

I think I'll try a tall iced coffee next time before my scan. My best friend brought me one and it really got baby moving so maybe that would help. I will probably wait another week or two until I make the appointment though


----------



## danser55

It's been a few days since I've been around. E has been doing really well. She is gaining weight doing well on the CPAP and her increased feedings. I just feel awful I can't see her every day it's breaking my heart so much right now. Between that and the election results I am so sad today.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I never got my nap today. DS slept on the way back from my appointment so I'm not that surprised, but I am a bit disappointed! I was so tired earlier. I feel okay right now. At least we should have an early bedtime. 

Slammer - DS still really needs a nap. If he gets up at his normal time and doesn't get a nap he has a rough time in the evening and will fall asleep WAY early then be up in the middle of the night. 

Vrogers - Iced coffee sounds so good! I'm really thirsty so almost any liquid sounds good, though. I've been drinking a lot of fluids, I think it's jut the weather. 

Danser - I'm so glad she is doing well!! She sounds like she's breathing pretty well if she's only on a CPAP! Plus gaining weight is always a good sign. 

I couldn't imagine how you feel with not being able to see her everyday. Hopefully you'll get to bring her home sooner than expected.


----------



## vrogers

Danser- I'm glad she's doing well! I can't imagine how hard it is not to be able to have her home with you. 

Ali- I love iced coffee! I used to make some to keep at home to spend less money going to coffee shops but stopped when I got pregnant because I didn't trust myself to stay under the limit. I just may start back again though because I think I can stick to a small one!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - good idea to try an iced coffee before the next one. Hope it works! 

Ali - my dd also really needs her nap, even though she goes to bed at 10 pm when she naps! She just cannot last without a nap, and the couple times she's survived without a nap or only a 10 minute one, she STILL went to bed at 10 pm, so there's absolutely no point in dropping it and having us all be miserable! 

Danser - glad your little girly is doing pretty well! That must be so heartbreaking not being there all the time for her! Hugs.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the update danser! So pleased to her she's doing well. Be heartbroken about not being able to be with her as much as you would like, but rejoice that you CAN see her and she is fighting all the way. As for the election, remember that he's all talk and much of what he has proclaimed he would do. He really can't because he doesn't have that kind of power. 

Afm, I woke up (with my alarm) to a super active boy today. Literally kicking me so hard I can't sit comfortably in the position I'd like to. Love that he's so active but it will make is a LONG day - haha! Good morning baby


----------



## shobbs

danser55 said:


> Ally2015 said:
> 
> 
> froggyfrog- hope it moves but imagine having baby next month, HOW EXCITING!!! 36 weeks sounds pretty safe but i am sure they will scan and check before.
> 
> danser- OH MY GOD!! massive congrats, i am sooo happy for you!!! please post pics once you can!! how are you feeling???? how much did she weigh when born?
> 
> AFM- i had meeting with dr at the hospital, they want to give me a growth scan next week to check baby and then after that will discuss options for deliver- i think they are keen to deliver earlier than due date in case my rash flares up again. But we shall see, my preference is to let him come when he's ready, as long as rash is manageable.
> 
> I hope you don't need to be induced. I am feeling ok a bit sore here and there. I was sent home with pain meds though. She was born 2 lbs 4oz, she has lost a ounce or two, but she should be gaining it back soon since her upped feedings are going well.Click to expand...

Huge congratulations danser my little man now 3 yes old was born at 28 weeks weighing 2lb 4oz. Here's my little miracle


----------



## Ally2015

danser- so glad she is doing better and gaining weight. I know it must be sad to not to see her everyday, but it won't be long till she's home with you :)

newbie- cute about movement :) mines is the same, although he seems to wake around the same time dh and i do in the morning, which is so cute, i feel like we all wake together.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Big hugs Danser :(hang in there

Sorry ladies I tend to read but i am rubbish at typing on my phone!

Glad to see you all doing ok. Baby kicks right in my ribs now which hurts!

We went to our NCT group yest. It was nice to meet other couples due same time...but I felt embaressed they were all FTM and I was embaressed to say my 4th incase they thought I was a know it all (I actually dont as my labours were not very textbook!). It was good anyway and we have a few more sessions and then a meet up when bubs born.

My 3yr old is a total pain in the neck right now. Have to keep picking her up which kills me.


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Big hugs Danser :(hang in there
> 
> Sorry ladies I tend to read but i am rubbish at typing on my phone!
> 
> Glad to see you all doing ok. Baby kicks right in my ribs now which hurts!
> 
> We went to our NCT group yest. It was nice to meet other couples due same time...but I felt embaressed they were all FTM and I was embaressed to say my 4th incase they thought I was a know it all (I actually dont as my labours were not very textbook!). It was good anyway and we have a few more sessions and then a meet up when bubs born.
> 
> My 3yr old is a total pain in the neck right now. Have to keep picking her up which kills me.

midnight- nice to hear from you. I had my antenatal class yest, too was good. I have 3 more sessions left. This it was good for DH to meet other dads to be.
baby kicking me in ribs too and it hurts a little. his movements in general seem sharper and stronger, so can actually be quite uncomfy!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone. So updated on the pain.....I'm having some pretty bad hip and pelvic pain. It's progressively gotten worse over the last week and now any sort of walking (or anything that requires moving my legs) is very painful. Mostly centered in my hips and pelvic bone (think near bikini line). I'm not sure how I'm going to go another 2 months if this doesn't stop.... sleeping last night could only happen with my body pillow folded between my legs, which was fine until I went to roll over and the pain of rolling over woke me up. A lot. :cry: 

I've been reading just not replying very well. We're trying to get all the stuff out of our living room, dining room and shoved into the nursery and other room(s) so the floors can be done tomorrow and its' been exhausting and time consuming. Thanksfully DH is doing most of the work but I'll be glad when this is done. 


Danser - :hugs: Good to see you. So glad that E is doing well. I can imagine how heartbreaking not seeing her is. I'm with you on the election. I spent a lot of time crying yesterday


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I'm so sorry! That sounds so painful. I couldn't imagine working if I had that sort of pain. 

Glad the classes went well ladies!

Midnight - I feel its good for any lady to attend regardless of how many kids they have! There is always room to learn more, plus you can offer your own experience to new mothers. 

On the election, I honestly still feel pretty sick over it. I almost cried yesterday morning. I was sick to my stomach over it. I know he does not have absolute power, but to see such a man in office just sickens me. I don't mean to offend anyone that supports him. You have your reasons and I respect that. I simply cannot respect that man. I just hope things turn out okay.


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - aww, no need to be embarrassed! That's good you went for a refresher. I won't be taking a class this time. I did take notes last night and will probably read through them quickly before labour. It sounds dumb, but I am too shy to try any birthing positions anyway, and the information about stages of labour was very interesting to learn, but didn't really affect how my labour went or anything so I don't feel like it would be overly helpful for me to take again. Mostly I'm just lazy and my DH is always gone so I don't feel I have the energy this time. Sorry your 3 y.o. Is being a terror! 

Ali - sorry you never got a nap in yesterday, and that you feel sick about the election. This election made me happy to be Canadian haha. 

Angel - that pain sounds really difficult! I always have to sleep with a pillow in between my legs when pregnant. It is too bad it's so painful when you roll over though! Moving everything around for your renovations sounds absolutely exhausting. Props to you for doing this all while heavily pregnant. 

AFM- My pregnant co worker is so annoying. She is one of those annoyingly perky pregnant people with minimal symptoms, and I think she just assumes she feels the same as everyone else but just forces through because she's amazing. But no, she does NOT. I said I never went outside yesterday (it was really nice out) and when asked why I said that I was just really tired lately, and she looked all surprised and was like, "oh, really? I guess I'm kind of tired. But then I just push through anyway! *arrogant smile*" Puke. Good for you for having energy, but trust me when I say the little I actually accomplish in a day IS me pushing through my fatigue. I'm just extremely, extremely fatigued all the time and would do absolutely NOTHING if I could help it! grr.


----------



## vrogers

Angel- I'm sorry you're in so much pain! That sounds really similar to what I felt a couple weeks ago and almost went into L&D because it freaked me out so much. It got better after a couple days of resting and not moving too quick. I hope it goes away soon for you too! 

Ali- I get it. I actually didn't support either candidate and voted someone I actually morally line up with. I knew I would be frustrated no matter which candidate won but no matter what that I would accept that is who the American people chose and since he is now unfortunately going to be our president I want him to succeed..hopefully it goes better than we think. I dont mean to offend anyone either, everyone has the freedom to support who they want I just didn't like either choice. 

Literati- she makes me sick haha! I am exhausted as well and seems like most of us on here are. Good for her for feeling great but that would be annoying to deal with when you are not! 

We put together our travel system yesterday. It feels so weird to walk by the baby room and see it packed full of baby items! We need to move the bed out of that room (it used to be a guest bedroom) so we can get the crib together and paint her dresser. I also have to clean up beside my side of the bed so that her pack n play (where she will be sleeping) will fit. 
Also still feeling movements like baby is facing my back and breech. I'm still REALLY hoping she moves head down asap!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm sorry about your coworker. I have a coworker kind of like that except she's not pregnant. Instead she's had six children and when she asks something about my pregnancy she replies back with the whole "Well when I was". She was boasting about how she only ever took maternity leave with one of her kids, how she worked up until the day of labor, blah blah blah. Okay, great to know you're a workaholic. I rather enjoy all the time I have with my son and wouldn't trade it for any amount of money. I absolutely HATE working with her. 

My first pregnancy was a breeze and even this one is for the most part but definitely harder on me. If this is her first and she goes to have a second, I doubt she'll have the same luck!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers- thanks! I also thought that same thing that we all seem to be quite tired on this thread! Not that I want people to suffer, but I'm kind of relieved we are all in the same boat! Haha. I would be happy for her for having an easy pregnancy if only she could at least be a bit more sympathetic and acknowledging of mine! 

I also didn't like either candidate but am not American so it didn't matter anyway haha. I think I would have done what you had done though, rather than vote for one or the other. 

Good luck getting everything moved around for baby! We re arranged rooms to make room for baby a few weeks ago and it was a lot of work but it feels good to be mostly done. There is still a bit of organizing and purging to do.

Ali - ugh, your co worker sounds super annoying as well! That's exactly right - she's a workaholic, and just because she was/is doesn't mean you shouldn't have different priorities and enjoy spending more time at home with your son and soon to be baby! I don't like when people assume their way is the best or only way, or makes them superior to others with different priorities or choices. It is only her first pregnancy so yes she'll likely have a harder time next time. Having said that, I definitely had a harder first pregnancy than her as well, so I would imagine her second will be easier than my current one too. :p Of course my pregnancy could be a lot worse, but I think we should all want to sympathize with others who are dealing with different symptoms than us. No two pregnancies are the same, and some have it much harder than others!


----------



## slammerkin

Ew, I'd hate working with that kind of coworker too. I think pregnancy and motherhood has really taught me to see how different other people's experiences can be, and to be less judgmental. You never know what someone else is suffering through, so people who don't know how hard pregnancy and delivery can be are very annoying. A woman at work (who has no kids) was complaining about having to make a meal for an friend/acquaintance who just gave birth. "What's so hard about making a meal? Women used to be out in the fields right after giving birth in the old days." Biatch, please! Why did you sign up for a meal train if you don't think she needs help? And don't be talking to me, heavily preggo lady, about this kind of thing! You go push a baby out of your vagina, or go through a C-section, and tell me how easy it is to go cook a frickin meal. UGH.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I didn't like either as well. I hate how it basically boils down to 2. 

Slammer - Oh geez. I would have had to bite my tongue off to not say anything to that.

Lite - See if you guys get any "political refugees" haha DH told me the website that gives information and what not to move to Canada crashed after the results because it was so busy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh, wow! That is a terrible thing to say! She has no idea! I really hope she has kids in the future so she can eat her words! Haha. Very weird that she would sign up to make a meal if she didn't think the person deserved it. People without kids can be so annoying. My sister used to go on and on about how kids shouldn't be exposed to ANY tv whatsoever until age 2, and how people's children are all going to have language delays, etc. Then she had a baby and proceeded to expose her to tv pretty much all day every day. I love watching people eat their words! 

Ali - haha, I heard that too!


----------



## Ally2015

angel- aww i really hope your pain eases!

Ali- yes i think the election results upset a lot of people, myself included. 

lit- oh my god, that would annoy me so much!!

slammerkin- thats also so annoying! this is my first pregnancy and i am finding it so hard at times, i just have such a new found respect for women, especially those with kids already!


----------



## AliJo

I guess my MIL's surgery didn't go as well as they hoped. She still has infection in her bone. I don't know if it's the gangrene or not, but I'm assuming so. She's now has an additional PICC line and it's running antibiotics continuously. 

I know she doesn't want to be in a nursing home, but she really needs the care right now. She won't do it, but it'll end up being that way because she has no one to care for her. The lady that gets paid by the state to take care of her doesn't and is trying to push her into a nursing home anyways. 

Last I knew they were discussing what to do. I'm thinking they'll have to do surgery again. Which is a risk for her as it is, plus she's probably going to lose either a foot or both if it's in both. Which means she'll be unable to move herself as she's too weak as it is and that'll be a big learning curve for her. 

We're trying to figure out a way up to see her, but it's so hard right now. Obviously if there was an emergency we'd make it happen somehow. I really don't want to travel in the middle of the winter with my children either. I'm hoping things stay stable and maybe near the end of my maternity leave we can make it up for a week. 

This year has been interesting to say the least. I can't believe it is almost over.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that is really too bad about your MIL. I hope she can heal quickly from this infection.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm afraid with her being a really bad diabetic with heart problems it'll probably not go easily. Most likely she'll get more areas of gangrene. She already has a blood blister on her big toe.


----------



## Ally2015

Ali- that is really sad :( do you live quite far away from her then? sounds like she really does need to go into a nursing home asap!

I'm feeling so tired and emotional today, cried last night cause DH fell asleep on couch after dinner and I really wanted some cosy cuddle time. Then he was snoring in his sleep and i wanted to punch him. Sounds so pathetic when I write it haha. 
Going to my friends engagement party tonight, so got something fun to look forward to tonight.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - We live 8 hours away. It's a nights drive so not horrible, but also too long for a weekend trip. She does, but you can't convince her of that. She has it stuck in her head that they're like how they use to be. Of course there are still ones out there that aren't that great, but that's why you look around. 

It's okay, I get that way when I need time with DH. It's frustrating because we hardly ever get just us time. The nights where I could stay up and see him for awhile I'm way too tired. I wanted to cry on Halloween because I missed him. So you're definitely not alone. Of course I can turn around and get angry as well. 

Have fun at the engagement party! 



Baby is getting big enough that him just moving around causes him to push on my cervix. Definitely not a comfortable feeling! If I try to push on him at all he'll instantly push into my cervix. I use to be able to bob my nephew haha. I'd push on him and he'd float down then bounce back up and I'd keep doing it. My brother's GF was HUGE with both of her pregnancies. I think she had a lot more fluid around baby as well. I'd punch someone if they tried that on me. Feels like you're trying to push him out.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- wow 8 hours, that is quite a distance. Sounds like she will just have to accept she will need to go to a home. I'm sure once she is there she will see it;s not like what she thought and settle in... fingers crossed. 

we actually get quite a bit of us time, as we are only just expecting our first, live alone and we both are normally home in the evenings. I just feel we don;t make the most of it, maybe i am feeling it now as we get closer to the due date and i know that us time will go once baby is here. 

on a lighter now, my pregnancy pillow arrived, i can't wait to sleep!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I would probably have felt the same as you! It's frustrating when you can't make the most of your time together. And my dh's snoring always mAkes me want to punch him! :haha:

Ali - it does sound like her overall health is very poor. I do hope for the best possible recovery though!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL. My dads parents were both declining in health (my grandpa had cancer and my grandma was mostly from old age) and for the longest time we couldn't get them to accept that they needed help and couldn't live on their own anymore. They lived about 8 hours from us and we finally did get them both to a really nice nursing home. They have since passed but I can understand how frustrating it is when you know a loved one needs assistance in one way or another and they don't want to accept it. I really hope your MIL's health does improve and whatever is best for her, she does! 

Ally- aw, I'm sorry! I hope you are able to spend more time together this weekend 

I hope everyone has a good relaxing weekend. We will definitely be doing some cleaning and organizing this weekend


----------



## Angel5000

Good news - our new floors are in! They have to come back tomorrow to do last bits (add the baseboards and the door thresholds) but should be done fairly quickly. I'M SO EXCITED! And glad they're done since I had tos pend a large portion of my morning without internet and that made doing lesson plans and grading difficult. 


Ali - :hugs: I'm there with you regarding the election. I spent most of Wednesday and Thursday crying. And I second everything you said. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL's surgery. :hugs: I hope they come up with a solution. 


Literati - Luckily my husband did most of the moving, I just packed things into boxes and did some cleaning. Now though we have to move it all back! :dohh: Tomorrow will be long. Sorry about your coworker! That's the worst when people assume they are dealing with the same symptoms as you and that you just aren't "pushing through it" like they are.


----------



## Ally2015

I told my DH i was upset because he fell asleep, and he was so understanding and said sorry. He stayed up and waited for me till i got back from my friends engagement party and then we chilled out together. Was nice :)

angel- yah on your new floors!


----------



## vrogers

Angel- yay for the new floors! 

Ally- that's good you were able to talk to him and that he was understanding. And cute how he stayed up and waited for you! 

I forget how quiet it is around here on the weekends. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## slammerkin

I installed a new car seat for DD today and it destroyed me. Exhausted the rest of the day. I've been so tired this week. I would nap every day if I had the opportunity, but I sadly don't.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- thank you. My DH can be really sweet, we had a day together too, cooked a meal, went for a walk and watched Sherlock Holmes together. 

Slammerkin: I was EXHAUSTED after a 30 min walk in the park, i had to nap and lie down for an hour. Can't believe how easily tired i get now. I can imagine how tired you feel after putting a car seat on. I hope you get some time to rest x


----------



## Skye Leigh

Ally-- I would feel the same way after a 30 minute walk! And that's if I even lasted that long! LOL!


----------



## Angel5000

We got our floors in this weekend! :happydance: Now that I see how lovely they are I wish I had done the bedrooms too! :haha: That's on our list for a year or so from now. We didn't have the money to swing the whole house, nor did we want to have to shuffle that much furniture around all at once. I already feel like I Feel a difference in my asthma though when we're in the main part of the house. It was really gross when they pulled up the carpet tos ee how much dirt and dust was under the carpet, and then they pulled up the carpet padding and I could see how much nasty crap had got below the pad onto the subfloor and, seriously, I can't believe all that hair, dirt, and dust was just sitting there! Yuck. 

On another note -we went to the roller skating rink yesterday for my niece's birthday. I obviously did not get on roller skates, but was watching and a lady asked me when I was due. I told her January and her eyes got wide and she said "Oh my, I'm SO sorry. You look like you should be due any day now!" :rofl: Yeah, lady, tell me about it! :haha:


----------



## AliJo

Has anyone seen these?! https://www.tagabikes.com/ I don't care how dorky I'd look, I want one! :haha: The price is ugh, though. Just a dream, but I could totally take my boys out together on a bike next summer! Seems a lot safer than those things you attach to bikes. 

I got dressed this morning and guess what? It completely exhausted me. I was going to take DS to the store with me, because we really needed some things. I haven't had the willpower to take him out by myself lately. Well DH woke up, because I kept trying to get DS to listen to me and come to me. Yeah, right. He instead screams "No!" then "slams" the door playfully. DH woke up when he came in and laughed, of course. So I went by myself and DH got to watch him! I actually needed that small trip, I was really irritable this morning. I took my time and walked around and I feel a lot better now. I still forgot some things though :dohh: That's what I get for not going with a plan. 

I'm also starting to get a little constipated again. I wasn't having any issues and was more regular than normal. I don't know if it's because I'm not eating as much, or what. My heartburn has also gotten worse. I sometimes have breakthrough heartburn throughout the day and I also get it through the night really bad so I've been taking an extra Zantac at night. 

I need to start getting ready for this baby to be here. I don't expect him early, but you never know. I don't want to be trying to get everything together with a newborn already here. Time is ticking down fast! Plus I still have things to buy. Hoping to get one more bigger item bought this paycheck.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- glad you two were able to spend the day together! Those are my favorite kind of days, especially knowing they will soon involve a new little person! 

Angel- yay for new floors! Lately when people ask when I'm due and I tell them January they say "getting close" and it freaks me out to think about haha

Ali- I hadn't seen those bikes before! I showed it to dh and told him I want one. They look so fun! It's good you had at least a little time to yourself, and ugh constipation. I've been dealing with that more often now since hitting third tri. 

We got the crib AND pack n play set up (she'll be sleeping in the pack n play bassinet at first) so now just have cleaning and more organizing to do. We're waiting to see what Black Friday and cyber Monday sales there are to get her swing and a few smaller things we didn't get at the shower. We also knocked out most of our thank you notes! 
I have been craving thanksgiving food for over a month now, so I'm glad thanksgiving is so soon because it's torture waiting!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - It is about the only time I have to "myself" and that's fine. I just need time to myself to calm down sometimes and get a hold of myself and when I can't that's when it sucks. 

Angel - I'm glad you got your floors done! I couldn't imagine doing something like that right now. 

Glad you took that comment with humor! She probably actually did feel for you! My brother's girlfriend was miserable looking. She no joke looked like she was holding twins with both of her children. She held outwards really bad. Horrible stretch marks as well. It just looked painful. I couldn't imagine! 



I've been craving fruit and of course my chocolate milk. Not so much on dairy products which it has been, just the chocolate milk. I want lots of liquids, too. I was thinking how a smoothie sounds amazing and anything drink wise that has flavor that I like I want it. I think it's probably because I feel like I can't eat much and even though I can't drink as much as I use to it's still more than solids. 

DS isn't going to sleep tonight. He's not wanting to wake up from his nap. It's been over 3 hours now. Why I didn't join him, I have no clue. :dohh: I can't wake him up when he's not ready either. It's just as bad as him not having a nap.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Angel--Yay for new floors! And LOL! That was funny what the lady said. And I'm glad you didn't try to get on any skates! 

Ali-- Oh I think that bike is neat! I would like one of those! :D


----------



## Ally2015

angel- yah for new floors! :)

ali- wow that is a really cool bike!!! sorry to hear about the constipation and heartburn. I have been getting more heartburn recently too, it's so annoying. I've not actually really had any cravings... except wanting more dairy. I never really ate eggs before pregnancy, but had them for breakfast at the weekend


----------



## slammerkin

Angel - I want to get rid of the carpet in our upstairs so bad. I'm just not willing to vacuum enough to keep carpet clean. I'm hoping to get ours cleaned sometime in the next couple weeks. I would have been pissed at that kind of comment from a stranger. I don't care if people think they're commiserating, it's rude to comment negatively on someone's appearance. Glad you were able to take it lightly though.

AliJo - That bike is super cool, but yeah, crazy price. I'm also suffering constipation and I hate it. I'm taking iron because I'm slightly anemic, so that's certainly not helping either. Even adding a stool softener a day isn't much help. :( Oh, and waking my DD early from a nap is a terrible idea too. Not worth it. She could have done with a nap yesterday but I didn't give her one and she was passed out and snoring by 7:40 (which is early for her).

Vrogers - I can't wait for Thanksgiving either! It's coming so soon. Yay! 

My best friend just got engaged and I can't even. She's so excited and I'm so happy for her, but I'm not into event planning and pinning and hashtagging crap all over social media. So glad her engagement is going to be short and they're getting married in May. But she wants to go dress shopping the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Uggghhh. I'll be glad when this is all over.

Still SO EFFING TIRED. Can I just sleep until January?? Also we were supposed to sell the guest bed yesterday but of course my Craigslist buyer never showed up or replied to emails. RUDE. And I offered it to someone else, and they showed up without warning trying to get it for $15 cheaper. NO. Negotiate before you come, and give me some freaking warning. Sent her on her way 'cause mama ain't playing that game.


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, I think we all sound pretty tired and grumpy this week! We really must be on the home stretch. 

Ali - sorry you got so exhausted just from getting dressed! That is quite intense. DH and I were supposed to have a date day on Saturday but I couldn't stay awake 3 hours without needing a nap. Very pathetic! 

Angel - congrats on getting those floors in! Now you can finally get things ready for baby and hopefully relax as well. 

Slammer - I hear you on wanting to sleep until January. So sorry you're feeling so tired and miserable! That is too bad you have to get into wedding planning mode with your best friend now. I know it can be hard to muster up energy and excitement when you're pregnant and already have a toddler and crazy busy life! I actually love planning and stuff, so I can't imagine how much more of a pain it would be if you're not into that stuff! 

VRogers - hope you can get some great Black Friday sales.

Ally - your husband sounds sweet! Glad he waited up for you the other night. 

AFM - I only got 3 hours of sleep last night. Insomnia for the first part of the night, then a bit of sleep, then up with dd for a couple hours then couldn't fall back asleep at all! DH had a similar night as he was up with her for the period that I was sleeping. We're all exhausted today and dd fell asleep on the way to daycare, which has NEVER happened! Ugh. Hopefully we all get better sleeps tonight. I had a bad sleep the night before too and it's just so annoying. I hate insomnia!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - One of my good friends just got engaged as well! She told me yesterday. No idea on the wedding date, though. I won't be in it most likely so I don't have to worry about it haha. 

Lite - Ha, yeah I felt quite pathetic. I wasn't ready to be awake yesterday morning. 

Insomnia sucks and it always hits me when I have to work. Then I feel so much worse during the day and it stresses me out more.


----------



## vrogers

Ive apparently started snoring in the past month or so. Dh tells me it sounds like a bear and sounds weird coming from me because you would think it's a giant man or something. I feel bad because he has to work and I just keep waking him but not sure how to stop it. I guess I will ask my doctor about it tomorrow at my appointment! 

Did a bit of organizing and cleaning today-not even a lot but I am wiped and swollen. It's crazy how easily I get exhausted these days. I can't remember who said it but I too would love to sleep until January! It's like we are so close but it feels so far away and I've heard the last couple weeks feel the longest...not looking forward to that!


----------



## slammerkin

I am seriously so happy for my best friend because she's been waiting for this engagement for a long time. But I didn't even enjoy planning my own wedding, so it's gonna be a struggle to match her enthusiasm for events and planning!

I feel for those struggling with insomnia. I am so freaking tired even when I get a decent night's sleep.


----------



## Ally2015

Lit-sorry you got such a bad sleep! hoping insomnia stays away tonight for you!

vrogers- my dh said i have snored a few times and normally I NEVER snore! maybe we are having more deep sleep! I totally agree, feels like we are so close yet so far!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm with you ALL on wanting to sleep until January. I'm so over this. And so exhausted. I came home from work and did the dishes and tried to clean up some of the kitchen which is still a mess from piling stuff on counters when we were getting things up off hte floor/shelves/etc for the flooring. The 45 minutes I spent doing that left me wiped out. DH is making dinner because i can't even function. I don't think I'm leaving the couch the rest of the night. 

I didn't ever drink soda except on rare occassions before pregnancy, but I'm so exhausted lately I need a pick me up to get through the evening or rest of work. Today the teacher for the leadership class emailed us all that they have extra sodas they are selling for real cheap (20oz soda for $0.50) because they have expiration dates on the bottles that will be expired before basketball season starts and while they'll still be good, they can't sell them (seriously, the expiration date is like Dec so it's not an issue). I told him to send me $5 worth of them, and I'm stocking up my fridge. I figure if I drink half of one a day I've got enough to get me through until the Xmas holidays :haha: 

I don't like the idea of that much caffeine but I don't drink caffeinated coffee anymore and I drink over 120oz of water a day so I think I'm okay. 


Slammer - It will be nice to get the carpet cleaned! I always love a nice clean carpet! Craigslist buyers can be SO RUDE! I use Offer Up a lot and that can be a litle better but not much. People will want to buy and then no show and never respond. It's awful. I would have sent that lady away too - she had no right to show up with no warning and then try to haggle. Ugh. Sometimes I Think people just don't understand common decency.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - General rule is to stay under 200 mg and you should be good! Sometimes I cave and get one at work and it really helps me get through the day. Since I don't drink much of it even a little gets me going! 

Vrogers - The last weeks can be long, but at the same time they creep up on you! I keep going back and forth between feeling like 7 weeks is forever and 7 weeks isn't much time. 

I'm pretty sure I'd wake myself up if I snored. I'm so easily woken! Never use to be that way, but ever since having DS I wake up to the slightest things. 

I've been organizing a little as well today. Didn't get much done yet, but I know I need to start. Tackling DS's room and getting some toys put away. Which is eating up space elsewhere but at least they won't get dragged out. He has so many small loose toys. Thanks to us getting him all sorts of building toys. 

Speaking of getting carpets cleaned. Our carpet cleaner died on me. Most likely it could be fixed but after me tearing it apart and not finding the apparent problem then not being able to get it back together I said screw it. For some reason it won't click down right so getting a new one. Just waiting till after Thanksgiving because we'll get a 25% discount on our entire purchase. Going to get most of DS's Christmas shopping done, stock up on food, and get a few household items we need.


----------



## Ally2015

angel- i'm not a big caffeine drinker, normally i just have about 2 cups of tea and a little bit of fizzy juice with my dinner. Yesterday I had a bit more than normal, and my baby was definitely hyper haha. Sorry to hear you are feeling so tired, i think we are all feeling it now! glad your DH made dinner so you could rest :)

ali-I really need to organise and start buying baby stuff. I just feel like it's ages away yet so I am being so lazy. I need to make a to do list and just get organised! 

I have my baby shower on the 27th of this month, so looking forward to it. My best friend told me she is buying the baby bath and accessories, and my other friend is buying clothes 3 months + - both really handy. 

Tomorrow I have my antenatal class, and meeting with consultant to discuss birth options if my rash flares up.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - there is generally less than 50 mg caffeine in a can of Coke/Pepsi so you should be more than fine for caffeine! As Ali said, 200 mg is the limit. I was nauseated by coffee until 26 weeks pregnant but I honestly couldn't function without because I was so tired, so since it has stopped repulsing me I am up to just 1 cup per day and I keep it pet that. Apparently my Tassimo cups are 130 mg so I am still well under the limit. 

So sorry you're so exhausted as well! I'm glad your DH was able to make supper! 

Ally - thanks.i slept much better last night. Just wish it had been longer. 

VRogers - if it makes you feel any better, I think the last two or three weeks went faster for me! Of course, that's because I was off work! 

VRogers and ally - I think starting to snore in pregnancy is normal! I forget what causes it. I think I started near the end of my third trimester last time but I haven't yet this time that I know of.

Ali - sounds like you've been quite productive with your cleaning and organizing. Good for you! I have had a few spurts this pregnancy but mostly I've gotten very little done, and I can never seem to get my whole house clean at once so something is always a disaster. That's too bad your carpet cleaner broke!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- I hope your baby shower is a blast! That's when it felt more real for me because of the massive amount of baby things now in our house haha

Literati- good to know it's normal! Not sure that there is any way to stop it so dh may just have to put up with it for a little while longer! 

Have my 32 week appointment in a little bit but nothing exciting, think it's just the usual pee in a cup, blood pressure taken, hb checked and then talk to my doctor


----------



## Literati_Love

Well I hope the appointment goes well, vrogers! 

Just realized I am 30 weeks today finally! Feels like a big milestone to me. On the home stretch and can finally start counting down with just 10 weeks to go!


----------



## newbie2013

Exhaustion is hitting me too! Literally collapsed in bed when I got home yesterday and slept. Swelling is getting worse too and I've got really bad irritation under my right boob at the top of my bump. No rash or anything, but incredibly sensitive and painful! It reminds me of the nerve pain I had when I had shingles years ago. I can hardly touch the area. Tried moisturising, which doesn't help. I've got my 32 week appointment on Thursday, so I'll bring It up with my doc then. I even tried wearing a different bra today and it made It to worse ! 

Rant over...

Can't believe most of us have less Than 10 weeks to go! I guess we'll have to get a parenting group started soon, especially since danser already has her lo. How's she doing danser?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hello ladies. Going to read back asap xx


----------



## vrogers

Thank you literati! Appointment went well, but they were so busy they forgot to schedule my next appointment so I'll have to call tomorrow for that

Newbie- Can't believe in 7-8 weeks a lot of us will be having our babies. My ticker thing says baby is now 80% done cooking (yours too since we have the same due date). I'm not ready haha

Hope you're doing well, midnight!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm not ready either! Dh just checked with how many weeks were left and when I said 8, but really any time from 6 weeks on, he freaked out a bit. We really need to get our stuff organised. A teacher at work asked me if I was having a baby shower and I didn't know what to say. I'm their boss, effectively, so I don't want to be the one to arrange anything. I ended up being very noncommittal and suggested that if someone wanted to throw one for me, I'd be happy to attend. He's applying for a promotion, so maybe he'll take the lead - haha!


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- I hope they take the hint and put together a shower for you! It was so helpful for us, even as antisocial and awkward that dh and I are :) 

How painful are cervical checks? Is there anything I can do to help make them less uncomfortable/painful? I have read how painful they are and I'm quite nervous for them. My doctor confirmed today I'll be getting them starting at 36 weeks, so I just have one more "boring" appointment until they start! I'm dreading them


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - I have a spot at the top of my belly that's almost numb. I had the same thing when I was pregnant with my DD. At least it doesn't hurt or anything, but it's creepy!

Vrogers - I don't recall checks being painful in my appointments before labor, and I honestly don't recall any pain with them during labor either - though I think that's when you're more likely to find it painful because of contractions going on at the same time. Maybe my midwives were just super gentle?


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, slammer! Hopefully I have the same experience!


----------



## greats

Vrogers- none of my cervical checks with my 3 pregnancies have ever been painful except when I was in early labor with my 1st and was already 4cm dilated and they decided to do a sweep without letting me know beforehand (which was one of the reasons I switched practices for my 2nd). Even during labor the nurses were gentle and checks never hurt.


----------



## greats

I'm starting to get super anxious for birth! I always get excited and nervous as the weeks start leading up to go time... no idea why, but ahh! I need to organize my 3 month clothing, still. Bought new bottles, just need to wash and boil them. Have a few more small bits to buy but nothing crazy.

I have a story for you ladies! My cousin had her baby last week after YEARS of trying to get pregnant between 2 marriages, was told at two ultrasounds they were having a boy, had two large baby showers with blue/gray elephant theme, had the nursery all done... out popped a girl! Total shock! I'm sending her a bunch of headbands and bows because no sense in trying to get a bunch of girl clothing when she's already washed and hung up baby boy clothes lol


----------



## vrogers

Greats- thank you, you've both made me feel a bit better! I had read too many horror stories. I'm also anxious! It's overwhelming to think about and I balance between excitement to meet baby and "what have I gotten myself into". That's crazy about your cousin! I wonder how they missed that with two ultrasounds. I'm sure she's thrilled either way after waiting so long!


----------



## froggyfrog

Haven't posted in a few days but have been following along. 

Holy crap greats, that is so crazy! Baby won't really care what she wears!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I don't remember cervical checks being painful. Maybe a bit uncomfortable but not bad? I did find getting a membrane sweep painful, but it was extremely brief. 

Greats - that is crazy. I think I would have a hard time suddenly wrapping my mind around a different gender when I'd prepared for the other! 

Froggy - how are you doing? Any news? 

Newbie - I think I got a spot like that last pregnancy but it wasn't anything serious. Weird!


----------



## newbie2013

They have this theory (old wives' tale) in the culture I live in that says if the pregnant mother gets more beautiful during pregnancy, she's having a girl and if she gets uglier, she's having a boy. Apparently, I'm looking good through my pregnancy because I've had several people question if I'm really expecting a boy! If mine pops out a girl, I'll be surprised, but many others won't - lol! Hope your cousin is handling the surprise well.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- thank you- really looking forward to the shower :) Hope your 32 week appt goes well. no idea about cervical checks... doesn;t sound nice at all though. 

lit- it is a big milestone, countdown has begun!

newbie- sounds like you are having a tough time, the end is in sight though!! yes defo start a parenting group or just continue on this thread and rename it? that old wives theory... i feel uglier and i am having a boy... hahaha

greats- i dont feel anxious yet... but more excited just now to meet my boy. I just want to hold him!! thats lovely news about your cousins pregnancy and must have been a shock to get a girl in the end haha. 

afm- got consultant today to discuss birth options if rash flares and antental class this evening with DH. I haven't weighed myself in ages, i just feel huge and look it too. sigh!


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie that's interesting. I think most people here say girls steal their mother's beauty during pregnancy. Not that I put stock in any of that kind of thing!

I was seriously SO anxious with DD that she would pop out as a boy. I wanted a girl so bad. Now I dont know how I'd feel about this one coming out a girl when I've gotten used to the idea of a boy.


----------



## froggyfrog

Literati, nothing to report here yet. I have my 30 week appointment today, but honestly they are completely boring compared to my MFM appointments because there I get a US every time. I won't go back there until the 30th. 

Newbie, I have heard that girls steal your beauty as well. 

I have no doubt we have a boy for sure because of the genetic testing on our embryo, and ever scan he proudly gives us a potty shot. 

Ally I feel huge too, I'm starting to get extremely uncomfortable. I think because of the GD diet and I have lost weight every but my belly continues to grow that it's causing more stress on my body. Also having very painful hips if I try to do too much during the day, and then that carries over to the night.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - Sorry about the pain from your belly! With my first I never had that. I do with this one my belly can really cause some discomfort and I'm really not that big. Standing is when it gets bad. I really should have gotten a support band, but now I don't want to spend the money on less then 2 months. 

Slammer - I hear that girls steal their mother's beauty as well. I don't believe any of that either. I think the only one that holds a little truth is the heartburn and hair one. That doesn't mean it's always going to be true, but heartburn is linked to a hairy baby. So basically just means there is an increased chance. I believe it has something to do with hormones. I don't remember. 

Ally - The scale is my enemy. I fear I'm going to be up like 5 lbs next appointment. I went down 1 last and I guarantee my body will just decide to make up for that. I get obsessed with it so I try to stay away from it. 

Vrogers - Cervical checks never hurt me. I don't think my cervix is as sensitive as others. When they do my pap smears it never bothers me. Although, the membrane stripping was awful. He kept apologizing as he was doing it because he was saying it was really tight and hard to do. On top of the pain it was very awkward! My waters did break the next morning, though. 

Greats - That kind of happened to my cousin. They were expecting their third and was told it was another girl. It would also be their third girl and final child. Well, at a later scan they were told it was wrong and they were having a boy. Confirmed in another scan. They were beyond excited, because they wanted a boy. Got ready for one etc. Came out a girl. They were devastated. They're happy though after the initial shock. 

Lite - Woot for 30 weeks!! Definitely better to count down from 10! 



Speaking of spots. I got linea nigra with my last, I have yet to get it with this one. 

Yesterday I hit 33 weeks. We got a welcome box from Enfamil and it had coupons and what not in it. There was 40 dollars worth of formula in there, though! Some on the go packs and 2 full cans of formula. Not that I want to use formula, but it's awesome to have if I can't keep up with demand. I couldn't with DS, because he was an eater and if I didn't breastfeed exclusively with no pumping and on demand my supply would drop. Work killed it and we usually had to give him 1-2 bottles of formula. He was a snacker as well. 

If I manage to not have to use it I can either sell it if I want the cash, give it away probably to my cousin she uses that brand I believe, or use it when he starts to eat solids as a liquid base. 

I've gotten other samples in the mail. Been applying to them like mad!


----------



## Ally2015

froggy- sorry to hear you are feeling big and umcomfy too. We are on the home stretch anyway so it;s nearly over!

ali- lets just stay away from the scale, i keep trying to eat a more balancd and healthy diet but always give into junk food. Great idea about samples, i've done that too. not had anything substantial yet, i got a pregnancy diary, a little teddy for baby and chart of what foods babies can eat at different months. I;ve ordered a sample of nappies, hope they come soon.

I had meeting with consultant today, they said they will give me one more growth scan in a month (i'll be 36 weeks, eek!), and the plan we decided is to carry on as normal, with the aim for me to have a normal birth without any intervention unless my rash flares up etc or they think my steriod creams are effecting babies growth. Hoping i wont need the induction and i am excited to have one more scan.
got antenatal class in a few hours with DH, looking forward to it, helps make it all feel so real x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I'm happy it's likely you'll be able to avoid an induction as long as that rash doesn't act up!

Ali - so nice about the samples. How did you sign up for those? I got some last pregnancy but I don't know how. Maybe because I bought maternity clothes and this time I haven't. 

Froggy - sorry you're so uncomfortable! Not long to go. Glad someone else is 30 weeks like me! 

Newbie - I'm like the others in that I've heard girls steal beauty and boys don't. Obviously just another one of those old wives' tales but sometimes it's fun to go on those theories when you haven't found out the gender yet. 

I am suddenly feeling like 10 weeks isn't long away at all and I want to cherish all the time I can with just dd! Feeling nostalgic about our one on one time coming to an end...even though I know life with 2 will also be amazing!


----------



## slammerkin

I'm feeling very uncomfortable a lot of the time too. My belly is massive and very tender at times. I think it's my skin stretching. I'm getting stretch marks like I never got with DD. I didn't even see the few I got with her until after she was born - they were so unnoticeable. But now I feel like they're going to be crazy with this one. None too pleased about it. :(

I just can't wait for this pregnancy to be over and to be done with this phase of my life. I don't love pregnancy and I won't have another kid, so I'll be happy to have two pregnancies behind me and to never have to worry about it again.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh no! Sorry you are getting such bad stretch marks this time! That's no fun. I got very lucky and didn't get a single one with DD, and haven't so far this time either. My mom never got any either so guess I got that trait from her. 

Sorry you're so done with pregnancy and ready to be done with this phase of life! I am not enjoying pregnancy either but since I know we'll likely have another one, I'm not focusing on getting this phase over with since it won't be for a while! Hopefully your baby comes a wee bit early for you. :)


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I just want to say that my stretch marks fade really well and don't look that bad. Hopefully it will be the same for you. I'm over them. I've had them since I hit my teenage growth spurt.

Lite - Same with DS with me. Definitely enjoying our time together. It won't be for awhile but I'm going to definitely make sure we have time together as just us 2 after baby. Besides just during baby's naps. DH plans to take DS out to have time as just them 2 and give me baby bonding time.

I signed up for this https://www.enfamil.com/enrollment/...T1HOG4S1LX__p4ZF1LHMtoCBQkRDrme4GkBoClgzw_wcB
Definitely worth it. I haven't got the badges, though. Bummer!


----------



## slammerkin

Sometimes it's weird to think about how so many big unknowns of your life when you were younger are all settled now. Like I used to wonder when I'd get married, who I'd marry, when I'd have kids and what their names would be. Now all those big questions are almost behind me. I know there's still a lot of life left and who knows what will happen, but it's interesting to be at this point.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - It's true! Now most of my wonders revolve around my children. My fears and hopes for them. It's definitely an interesting age to raise children. 

If anyone is still needing some baby items right now Fisher Price has a buy 2 get 15% off, 3 20%, and 4 25%. Can be a great savings! They have sale items as well and it works on them. No price limit. Also if you sign up you get a 10$ coupon and I think it should stack just fine. Still waiting on mine because it can take up to a day is what it said. Also good for anyone needing to get toys for Christmas!


----------



## AliJo

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday. As it is.. I don't get to celebrate at all at this point with DH and DS. I could celebrate it with family, but DH won't be there and it'll really suck. Also, I have to work on my birthday and I can't really celebrate it any other day because DH works. The only two people I can ask to work it won't so far. 

So I feel both Thanksgiving and my birthday are essentially ruined. I'm just sitting here crying which makes me feel pathetic. On top of that.. DH works my birthday currently, I have no sitter, and I will not force DH to stay up for over 48 hours again. The other bad thing is with my stepmother being DON it's causing issues on her end. I can't keep working there, I'm done once I hit maternity leave. Which scares me because now I have to find another job and it'll put a lot of pressure on me.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I'm so sorry you can't celebrate Thanksgiving with your DH, and that he works your birthday as well! That is horribly disappointing and dismal. I'd be crying too! Lots of hugs. 

Slammer - that is really interesting that you're at that point!0


----------



## vrogers

Ally- oh no, I'm so sorry. Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday as well and I would be upset if dh wasn't off work. That on top of your birthday really sucks! I know it isn't the same, but hopefully you guys are able to celebrate them a different night!


----------



## AliJo

We won't really have the time with him working and then I'm usually working when he's not. I knew he was going to have to work Thanksgiving, but didn't think they'd throw him several hours ahead of his normal schedule. I wish we both had "regular" jobs where they don't work holidays or weekends. 

My mood is complete crap and it's keeping me awake. When I get like this I remember everything that bothers me. Then I can't sleep because I lay there and seethe. 

Hopefully I sleep this off. I hate being like this. 

On the bright side, baby is moving around like crazy. Guess he knows I need some company, even if some of it is painful.


----------



## Ally2015

Literati- thank you, i am happy about that too :) Yes and when you think about it could be slightly less than 10 weeks- cherish the time with your DD 

slammerkin- sorry to hear you are having a hard time- not long to go now and then it's over! Hope baby comes a couple weeks early for you

ali- so sorry to hear that, i would be crying about that too. When is your birthday? is there maybe an evening or afternoon you and DH could both spend some time together in the next week weeks? like go out for a meal? and sounds like a job change might be better for you, especially if it fits better with your husbands job and you can get more time together. Hope you managed to sleep off your mood, i hate those kind of nights. Baby is defo giving you some company. My boy moves sooo much i wonder if he ever sleeps!

I had my antenatal class last night, was all on labour. did scare me- i'm not going to lie!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry you are emotional ;( its hard enough at the end as it is, let alone with other stress :(

The labour in classes can be scary. Though, We had ours last night and it sounded scary than anything I have experienced with my 3 so do not worry they just cover lots.

NCT was not so good last night. One woman reeeeaaaallly wound me up commenting on co sleeping and people who do not go to events due to childcare issues. I was so wound up I think my OH was even scared of me. Of course I am so quiet that I didnt say anything. 

Had MW today. Still measuring 27w at nearly 34 xx


----------



## Ally2015

midnight- nice to hear from you :) i agree, i think they just cover everything when in reality we might have labours that are very different. 
how come baby is measuring at 27? does that mean your having a small baby? glad baby doing well though. 
haha i;m not as quiet, i probably would have said something :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

At the last growth scan the baby was fine weight wise but fundal height is just not going up? Have another scan next week.

If she annoys me next week I might lol

How are you?


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> At the last growth scan the baby was fine weight wise but fundal height is just not going up? Have another scan next week.
> 
> If she annoys me next week I might lol
> 
> How are you?

ah ok- as long as baby is doing well :)

i've been ok, i don't know if you got time to read back far enough, but i had a wee stint in hospital, developed an awful rash. It's now managed with steriod cream and antihistamines, so i generally feel quite itchy. don't think it will go away until hes born. Had a growth scan but all is well with baby.
Looking forward to meeting him now!! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh no that sounds horrible :( I hope it is not too uncomfortable for you x


----------



## AliJo

We could maybe go out for supper somewhere but would have to take DS. We have no one to watch him. That's fine but limits our options because he does not want to sit still. He's much more likely than some children to have a tantrum if I continuously won't let him do what he wants. Last time we went out with him I ended up holding him back from running off by his pants and shoving my food down my throat. :dohh: So probably won't happen. 

My birthday is the 26th.


----------



## Literati_Love

Awww, Ali! :hugs: I wish you had more people to help you out with babysitting and such! I understand not really being able to take DS out much because of his tantrums. Thankfully, DD is surprisingly well behaved at restaurants (to a point), possibly because she got very used to them when we went on holiday to Hawaii last winter and went out for every meal. However, I can't take her anywhere besides a restaurant or a grocery store where she's strapped in the cart. If I ever try to take her clothes shopping or something not strapped in a stroller, she runs away from me as fast as she can, giving me a heart attack, and then when I try to stop her or pick her up, she has huge kicking and screaming tantrums while everyone stares at me. It's kind of awful! So I definitely have to avoid certain outings that other people seem to be able to manage because she's so wild. Oy! 

Sounds like you are definitely due for a new job after this baby comes out. Time together as a family and a couple is so important. I hope you're able to find a job that allows for a better balance. I am also the same way at night if I'm stewing about something. I end up thinking of everything in the world that makes me upset or stressed and can't sleep for hours and hours! I hope you got a bit of a rest.

Midnight - That is interesting that your FH isn't going up. Will they do another growth scan, or are they just assuming all is fine since the last one was ok?

That lady sounds incredibly annoying. I, too, would have been fuming on the inside but wouldn't have been brave enough to say anything.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They are going to do another growth scan. I was 2nd centile last time and since no growth I guess I would have dropped down. I am not majorly worried...but its never straight forward is it. The baby does not feel small to me. But agh.

Its hard with toddlers. My DD is a blooming nightmare in public atm lol cant go in shops she touches everything and runs off. X


----------



## AliJo

Lite & Midnight - I'm glad I'm not the only one struggling with a toddler out in public. I'm not ashamed or even embarrassed.. if people want to judge me and compare my children to others that are more well behaved then so be it. Not me wasting my time, it's them. My child is stubborn and strong willed. Although, it can be frustrating at times I feel they're good qualities to have. He just needs to learn to direct and control it. No one wants to confront me about it, though. I think my mama rage would kick in. Obviously if my child was having a huge tantrum in the middle of a restaurant or something I would end up removing him from the situation if I can't get him calmed down, but it would be more for his benefit than others because he obviously can't get a grip and needs a moment. 

I would definitely be one of those to offer assistance instead of being rude if I saw someone losing control of their child. 

Midnight - I don't know if I could have kept my mouth shut. 

Well, DH got my birthday off, so I guess he can celebrate it without me. I asked if he could so he could watch DS. He was originally going to ask anyways to spend the day with me, but that's not happening. I was suppose to have the day off, but someone at work is backing out of their deal. At least I don't have to worry about him being forced to stay up over 48 hours again. Hoping I can at least just do the RN coverage which is 8 hours then come home instead of the full 12. Still wouldn't be able to do anything because DH will have to get some sleep. 

It's all a big mess.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- that does sound like a mess! So he's off work now for your birthday but you have to work? It's hard when your schedules are so different, which is one of the many reasons I hated working retail especially during the holidays. 

I'm hoping dh can paint the baby's dresser this weekend so we can start really cleaning and organizing. Even though she'll be in our room for awhile at first, it'll be nice to have everything organized and put together so we don't have to do that later when she's here. 

When are you ladies packing a hospital bag and installing car seat? I was thinking of installing the car seat around 35 weeks and hospital bag around 36-37?


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I think I did the car seat around that time last time. Definitely crazy when you see it sitting in there! I'll probably install the base in the next few weeks. I need to get a couple of more things for the hospital bag, but I'll pack that whenever. I also need to pack an overnight bag for DS and to buy his gift bag for when he comes and sees baby for the first time. 

I'm not too worried about the hospital bag. I won't take much other than the necessities. I'll also have the diaper bag packed and ready, but it'll be in the car or at home since I will probably deliver just a few blocks away.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that does sound like a big mess. I wish you didn't have to work your birthday! 

VRogers - I can't remember when we installed the car seat base last time, but 35ish weeks does sound like a good time. It's not a huge deal though, because our base only takes a few minutes to install. Worst case scenario we could install it while I'm in labour or DH could drive back and get it quickly after the baby was born. Last time I only packed a few things in my hospital bag ahead of time and ended up barking orders to DH to pack while I was in the middle of horrible contractions and throwing up. I want to be more prepared this time even if it means buying travel sized toothbrush and other items so I don't have to worry about them the day of. I also had to fill out the pre registration papers while in labour and I won't be doing that again! No more procrastinating for me!'


----------



## greats

Be careful installing the seats too early in the event you get into a car accident beforehand and the seat gets damaged. Sounds crazy but I've heard of it happening! I'll have hubby install it arounf 37 weeks. Hospital bag I have no idea. I've always had it done around 33 weeks which would be next week for me, but I'm soooo lazy right now! I live 2 mins down the street from my hospital though so if anything not having a hospital bag packed isn't a huge deal. I underpacked with my first and over packed with my 2nd hahaha maybe I'll get it right this time lol!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Our carseat is just seatbelt fixed so no installation. We cant even fit in the same car unless we get a bigger one. Lol &#128529;

Hosp bag is lightly packed but I need a hodall to put it all in. Just in case I have to go x


----------



## AliJo

Greats - That's why I was thinking just the base, we have an extra one. Well I actually have TWO extra ones. I think I'm going to give one to a girl that found out she was pregnant recently as long as she gets the same type. Base is cheaper to replace. Although, I really hope I don't get into an accident. :dohh: We're fully covered, but I'd be devastated to have to get a new vehicle or wait on ours to be fixed during this time. 

I was only half packed when my water broke. I ended up coming home in the most absurd clothing because I didn't have anything packed. :haha: Maybe I'll get it right this time. I could have had DH get the rest for me, but honestly wasn't thinking about it. I was too captivated by DS.

Midnight - Oh, that doesn't sound fun! I already think about what I'm going to have to do for our next. There is no way we could fit 3 car seats in there! Well, I think we COULD, but it would be a snug fit and no fun for putting baby in and taking baby out. We plan on getting a full sized SUV or I'll break down and get a minivan. I have a couple of years before we need to worry about that. I do need to consider it when we buy a new vehicle, though. 

Yesterday DS would not take a nap. By the time it hit 4 pm I gave up and just hoped I could keep him up long enough to sleep through the night. Well didn't really work. I had to sit and feed him because he was so tired and I didn't want him going to sleep without something on his stomach. He fell asleep about 6 pm and woke up at 4:30 am this morning. I, of course, could not fall asleep last night despite how tired I was. There's no way he won't nap today, though. I'm excited for that nap already.


----------



## newbie2013

Eeek! Hospital bags and fitting car seats! Haven't thought about either yet. We need another chest of drawers that we'll use and then I can fill our current one with baby's things once I've got them out and washed and ready to go. Once I've done that, I've can start thinking about the hospital bag. 

I've been trying to think about what I've will wear after delivery but before I've go home. It is tradition here for visitors to come to the hospital to see the new baby and I bet might not have much privacy when I need the baby to suckle. Any suggestions? 

I guess I need to think about what to put in the hospital bag for both baby and I - they supply virtually nothing for babies here, not even diapers!


----------



## newbie2013

Oh, and my boss whispered to me the other day that the faculty are arranging a baby shower for me before we finish up for Christmas. Apparently they're going all out with someone in charge of food, someone else in charge of games, etc. I didn't really expect it, so I'm really happy! Now I'm going to hold off buying much more until I see what they get for me!


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - I'm sure everything they supply us costs us just as much if not more anyways. :dohh: They find anything they can to bill us/insurance. I remember during one of my clinicals we had to let them know if we used almost anything so they could bill the patient. You could get away with using cotton balls, tape, and band aids basically. 

Maybe take a light blanket and a few nursing tops? That way you can cover you and baby and pull out the goods under the blanket.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- we will have to hold a birthday party for you on the forum haha. sorry to hear you have to work it :( such a mess

midnight- pregnancy is never straight forward it seems... 

v rogers- how exciting thinking of hospital bags and car seats! :) I'm going to pack my hospital bag soon, when i'll be about 35 weeks and to the car seat then too. still need to go buy my car seat though!

newbiew- how exciting about baby shower!!! I have mines a week on sunday, i really can't wait.

i really need to start buying baby things. Last night i bought bottles off the amazon black friday sale.
I have really blocked ears, driving me mad , i cannot hear anyone haha


----------



## slammerkin

I installed DD's new car seats on the driver's side, so her old ones are still installed on the passenger side. I need to take one of them out and wash the cover though, and find the cushions for a smaller baby and put those in. We have a minivan and a small sedan. Even now with DD's new forward-facing seat it's CRAMPED for her legs behind DH in the sedan. He's 6'1". We would never have been able to fit two rear-facing car seats back there, so this age difference between our kids is a good thing!

I need to think about my hospital bag too. I want to be prepared. I don't even know what kind of things the hospital gives you...I didn't have DD in a hospital, so this will be totally different for me. I did transfer to hospital from the birth center after DD was born, but I wasn't on the L&D ward - they put me in pediatrics, lol. The one thing that stands out is they didn't have proper shampoo. It was some weird stuff that didn't properly lather, so I had yucky hair until I showered at home.


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - nice that work is throwing you a shower! You deserve it. When I had visitors in the hospital, I just kicked them out when I needed to nurse. BFing was incredibly new and awkward at first and getting the right latch and position required s lot of work, so there's no way I could have managed with a cover. This being the second time around I might be able to handle just using a cover, but really don't feel bad if you need to kick people out or just let it all hang out if you're comfortable! Also people suggested bringing own clothes, robes, etc, but honestly the easiest thing for me was just wearing my hospital gown and some maternity sweats. You'll be shocked how much you bleed after, and you won't want to ruin all your good clothes. And the hospital gown was just easy enough and made for easy nursing and skin to skin so I was good with it! I know my sisters in law always wore real clothes and make up for visitors, but my looks were the absolute last on my priority list after giving birth! So pack some nursing tops and comfy pants and whatnot just in case, but don't be surprised if you don't use them! 
Also - word of advice. If you were thinking of bringing slippers for labour and after? Don't! Bring flip flops! I bought nice white slippers and they ended up getting soaked in blood and I just threw them out. Flip flops were perfect because kept my bare feet off the dirty floors but they were very easy to clean off and even wear in the shower, etc! 

I am amazed at you all thinking of hospital bags and such already. Glad you've all forced me to think on it, because I've given almost no thought to any preparation this pregnancy. I am so disorganized! I feel like I'm in a fog. Oh well. At least it's not my first time so I know what I'm getting myself into. 

I'll reply more later.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - That's so great they're throwing you a shower!! My coworkers wouldn't do that for me. No one even did it for me for my first!

Ally - I've been keeping my eyes open for any good deals! I think the deal on Fisher Price is going to take some of my money, but that 10 dollar code isn't coming through. I'll just have to miss out on that. I compared prices and it does come out cheaper. I'm getting the bath, bouncy seat, a mobile, and DS a Christmas gift. 

Haha thanks! I'll consume all the virtual goodness! Pushed again to get the day off. I got a "I'll think about it" Which is most likely a "I'll just act like I'm thinking about it, but no, just so you leave me alone" ha. 

Slammer - Well that doesn't sound pleasant! I made sure to take all my hygiene necessities. If I remember right they didn't have shampoo for me. They supplied diapers, wipes, and baby shampoo. I just got travel sizes. Also a change of clothes (kind of mostly failed at that), camera, charger, gripper socks.. and that was about it for me. I'll probably take some small snacks this time, though. They had snacks, but they weren't always the best and wasn't want I wanted. 

Lite - Oh that's horrible about your slippers! I hardly bled afterwards. I had one decently soaked pad, but after that it was like a mild period. I just bought a couple of pair of gripper socks to wear in the room and what not. If I get actual slippers I'll get cheap ones because I don't really wear them anyways. 

I need a new pack n play and I'm trying to decide which one to get. I really used DS's a lot so I want something similar, but I'm picky about the way they look design wise. Plus so many of them have the half play yard at the top now instead of the full play yard size. Will not work for my child if he's anything like DS. He grew like a weed! I would just rather he be able to be up high while he's still young. Easier on me.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm in an international school so we're really each others support network as expats in the community. I am slightly different because I have dh's family, but it is still lovely that they're doing it for me. This baby will be raised in a village type atmosphere with about 100 expat aunts and uncles looking in on him daily, not to mention over 1000 "cousins" in school kiddos. The first group I taught are now in grade 8 and are super excited that I'm going to have a baby. They'll be all over him - lol! I am truly grateful for the extended family I have at work.

Flip flops are my slippers - haha! All day, every day. Definitely makes it easier to clean off and I will wear them in the shower, too. 

Thanks for all the hints and tips! Fortunately I'll have a sort of sitting area that I can close off, but I'll have to fight to get my mil out of the room into the sitting area. I'll try to position the best seat for her out there right from the start. I'll get dh to explain that I need privacy.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you for all the advice, ladies! I feel so clueless about everything especially when the best time is to do certain things. I'm also really wanting to do some freezer meals and don't want to put too many things off until the end when I'll be even more uncomfortable. 

Newbie- that's so sweet of your work! I hope you have a blast :) 

I'm not sure what all they give you in the hospital either so I'm not 100% sure what all to bring. I think I would rather be overpacked than wish I had packed something though. 

I was up until 4am with the worst heartburn/acid reflux I have ever had. I almost got sick quite a few times. I am about to have lunch with a few friends but then will definitely be taking a nap before school work!


----------



## Angel5000

My sister just finished getting out the last of the invites to my baby shower. :) It's set for Dec 4th. We were going to try to do it sometime this month but between her kids' birthdays and Thanksgiving it was too much so we opted for early December. :) The 4th is coming up though soon! I'm just hoping that people actually come since everyone I've invited is mostly work friends. I don't have a lot of good friends up here that I spend time with. 


As for my hip/pelvic pain: I've been doing some of the stretches my doctor recommended and that seems to be helping some. I was at least able to get around my classroom a little more yesterday. And I've schedule myself a massage for this weekend so that will help loosen some of the muscles too. If this keeps working then great and if not I'll contact doctor for a PT rec. 


Question: What are thoughts on hospital tour and preregistration and stuff? I've seen it pop up in places and haven't really thought much about it. Have you done it yet, are you going to do it, etc? I almost feel weird calling the local hospital and saying "hey I want a tour" because I didn't know people do that (until I got pregnant) but if it's normal than I want to do it because i Know it would ease some of my anxiety. 


I haven't even thought about carseats and hospital bags! :dohh: We JUST started looking at carseats yesterday and deciding what we are getting. I think I'll wait and buy the carseat after the baby shower and look at installing the base at least closer to Christmas. I don't even know what to put in the hospital bag! :dohh:


Literati - congrats on 30 weeks!! I was so excited at 30 weeks, suddenly due date is close enough to count the weeks on our fingers!! 

newbie - that sounds really painful! I hope your doctor can give you something to help! Its awesome that your coworkers are throwing you a shower though! So sweet of them! 

greats - oh my gosh!! That's actually one of my fears that this LO will pop out a boy even though they told me it's a girl! A friend of mine was told both her kids were girls and they both turned out to be boys! :dohh: I told DH I really want to schedule a private 3D scan and get a gender confirmation just to ease my mind. :haha:


Ali - That sounds great! Where do you apply for samples? I was just thinking the other day I needed to have some formula nad stuff on hand just in case I can't breast feed enough or can't keep up. My sister and mom both had trouble with BF so I want to be prepared in case that's the possibility for us but I Didn't really want to go out and buy a bunch if I might not need it.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Sign up here for the box I got with 40 dollars worth of formula https://www.enfamil.com/free-formula-samples-coupons I got a 12.5 oz can of Gentlease and Newborn then some ready to use packets. It also has a little guide book that is neat. Great for first time moms or even a good refresher!


----------



## Ally2015

slammerkin- good advice about shampoo. When i was in hospital with the rash, the shampoo they gave me made my hair look really greasy.

Lit- will be adding flip flops to my list! thanks

vrogers- i feel clueless too, you are not alone. But i feel like i want to do things early and be prepared, plus it is exciting. sorry to hear you had a bad night with heartburn. hope today is better for you

angel- exciting about baby shower, mines is in 8 days, yah!


----------



## AliJo

DH informed me that my father called him last night and told him that he needed to make me go to the family reunion Thanksgiving. I. Did. Not. Want. To. Period. Well now I feel guilty and probably will have to make an appearance. DH wasn't suppose to tell me why, but of course he did. My crazy aunt who I avoid like the plague (she lives just around the corner from me and doesn't know it) is doing a graduation party for me for getting my RN :dohh: I knew SOMETHING was going to happen this time and wanted to avoid it by not going. Either regarding getting married or graduation and sure enough. 

Sure it's nice of her, but I really don't want it. The "parties" they have there are always super awkward where only a few people go over and the rest don't care at all. Then I have a cousin that will be there that I hate seeing because he was a real pig to me during a wedding when drunk once and it sickens me to see him. 

I don't even feel good about getting my RN at the moment because I've been so stressed out at my job. I really feel like it was a waste of my time. I know the field is vast so I will find something I like, but at the moment it's just a source of stress. 

My shift got covered on my birthday (Yay!) Then later that day I find this out (Not so yay..) because it's the day of this dumb reunion. Now I know why my stepmom tried really hard to get it covered for me. Ugh.. 

Whine whine whine. That's been my week! :haha: Sorry ladies.. it's not like me. This week has really gotten to me, though. Most of it feels silly to me, but it's still bothering me. 

Ready for this month to be over now. I am looking forward to putting the tree up for DS. It's DH's year to decide the theme of the tree, so he better make up his mind! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Danser - I hope things are going well for you and E!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Hi ladies just checking in to say everything is going okay with me and T.J. :thumbup: I've got to finish packing my hospital bag too.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I say skip the thanksgiving and do what you want with who you want! But I know it's hard (for me anyway) to avoid family especially on a holiday. We go to dh's moms for thanksgiving (and Christmas) every year but this year I'm not feeling it. I know we will end up most likely going anyways because I would feel guilty not going. Your cousin sounds like a pig. 
Yay for your shift getting covered! I would think you could get out of thanksgiving but it may be hard to get out of the reunion. But I really think it should be your choice! 

We have to make a couple pecan pies tomorrow for the thanksgiving lunch at dh's work Monday. Thankfully family is invited so more thanksgiving food for me! 

Skye- good to hear from you and glad you are both doing well! :)

Danser- also hope you and little one are doing well!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - The reunion is the the Thanksgiving that is on my birthday. It's the most awkward family gathering. There is a lot of bad blood between everyone on my dad's side. I was so happy to have the perfect excuse not to go and then all this dumb stuff comes up. I'm really irritated because my father could have just told her I wasn't going to be there, but no. I won't feel thankful for the graduation "party" it'll feel awkward and I'll have a hard time showing appreciation. I feel bad because of it, but it's how I always feel there and if they put me in the center of attention it'll be worse. 

I am still tempted to not go and if I do "go" I'm going in then cutting out in 15-30 minutes because "I have plans." Which I will but most likely they'll be flexible and I'm just going to pretend they aren't. 

Oh sweet Thanksgiving food.. how I'm going to miss you! I still might go to my cousin's on Thanksgiving, but not 100% sure. I'll make some turkey and simple stuff here if I don't. Can always eat left overs! 

Skye - Glad you're doing well!! 

DH has been letting a friend borrow his car and then also loaned them money. It's making me anxious. They have ruined their vehicles before. I also hate loaning out money.. we should get it back next time they get paid, but they're also suppose to be taking their vehicle in so if that doesn't happen I'm going to get really irritated. That car isn't fully insured because it's a cheap vehicle, but we can't do without. We don't use it much because the way our hours work we can just use our good one, but there has been times where if we didn't have it there would be a real problem. 

If it's not one thing stressing me this week it's another.


----------



## Angel5000

I went and got a massage today. He literally spent the whole hour working on my hips and lower back and glutes, nothing else. Thankfully afterwards my hips weren't hurting anymore and I could walk again. Still have the pelvic pain but it was a little less, and I could tolerate it a lot easier without the combination of pelvis + back and hip pain! 

Friday we went and toured one of the local daycare centers that I'm strongly leaning toward using. We won't have to worry about it until September because between my mom and sister and me having summer break off, I've managed to wrangle care until then. I'm really happy with this center, we had a lot of referrals to go there and they have a great educational curriculum that they use, starting as early as infant care. Plus they are breastmilk friendly location (a lot of places are not!) and even encourage moms to come in on lunch break and breast feed in the infant room if they want to. Plus their fees are very reasonable compared to some of the other places around. I'm very happy with this place I think. :)

We're looking at hospital tour, and the hospital we will deliver at has some pics online which make the birthing suites look pretty nice. I think I've decided to go ahead and sign up for a childbirth class, but of course I'm too late to do a 5-week class so I think we'll do a 2-day class. It'll be a long weekend but they cover all the same info as the 5 week class, just a little quicker. I'm also going to sign us up for infant CPR. There's ALSO a breastfeeding class that's available that I am going to look at since I am so new to everything. I'm the kind of person that likes to over prepare (helps with my anxiety) so I think I'll be doing a few of these. I had thought about it before but honestly most of this pregnancy hasn't felt "real" until right about now! :dohh:


Thanks Ali!! 

Ally - Yay! 8 days! That sounds so exciting!!


----------



## Ally2015

ali- i am glad you got your birthday off, but sorry about the rest of the hassle. Sounds like it hasn't been you week! but this is the place to moan and rant away!! i think you should have a nice long hot bath and relax!

skye- glad u are doing well

angel- that is exciting about the daycare center! and the extra classes sounds like a good idea. There are some i could go to, and i am undecided just now, but really think it would be beneficial.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- ah I see, that sounds like a pain to deal with. Maybe at the very least you could leave early and blame other plans or "I don't feel good". I hope it isn't too miserable either way! How frustrating with the car and money situation. I don't like "lending" out money either, I agree with the whole don't lend out money you wouldn't want back deal. Also I hope you get thanksgiving food somehow :) 

Angel- you sound more prepared than me! We skipped out on our birthing class because we chickened out and I had lots of school work that evening anyways. We do want to do a hospital tour too as well though!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - well that is nice of them to throw you a party. Sorry it has made you feel obligated to go when you don't really want to though. Sounds stressful. You've definitely had a rough week. 

Angel - I'm glad the massage helped so much! I've been getting massages regularly this pregnancy and it does really help. 

VRogers - yum! I absolutely love pecan pie!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - If only our bath was bigger and I didn't feel like a whale in it haha

Vrogers - The wife won't not pay us back, but I hope they don't try to put it off. She's too kind hearted. Her husband on the other hand.. I definitely would have said no. He's not that bad of a guy, but very childish for his age. 

I never did any birthing classes or anything with my first. I was just like "I got this." I don't regret not going either. I knew a lot from my nursing classes anyways. They recommended the sibling class this time and I still won't bother. I think the nurses expected me to be more of pain when I came in thinking I would be uninformed. Instead my main nurse actually told me she was bored and was practically begging me to ask her to do something. Then she was off her shift before DS arrived so she really missed out. 

I got a little more deep cleaning done today. Slowly but surely.


----------



## newbie2013

Got blood test results back. I'm slightly anemic, but hoping that the doc doesn't want me to take iron tablets or anything. I know they are notorious for causing constipation and I've been working so hard to avoid that! My appointment is on Tuesday.

I'm so impressed with how organised many of you are. I haven't even thought about birthing classes. I guess I naively thought I'd figure it out as I went along... stupid first timer mistake?


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Not at all! You can be self informed, you don't NEED classes. I wouldn't have gone even if I wasn't in nursing school. It just helped because we did cover some birthing. I was probably more informed than most. You can do them if you want and a lot of FTMs like it to meet others.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- me too! They are currently sitting in the kitchen taunting me. 

At least his wife will make sure they pay you guys back. I reeeally need to deep clean our house, probably need to start before I get much more uncomfortable! 

Newbie- I hope you don't have to take iron tablets! Constipation is no fun. And I think you're good, I think birthing classes definitely help, but I'm sure there's plenty of good YouTube videos out there -I'll probably watch some just so I have an idea of what to expect


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I've been more productive the last couple of days. I'm hoping it's an early nesting wave. If I remember right, I nested early with DS.


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - Sorry you're a bit anemic. Maybe if you make sure you up your meat portions and such you can avoid the iron tablets? But hopefully if they have to take them they won't bother you too much.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies! Great idea about the YouTube videos. I'll look into that. I don't want to go to birthing classes because I don't want to be the only expat there and have the class be in a language I only partly understand or have to force the instructor to do it in English, potentially broken English. Doctors speak English here, but I'm not sure if someone like that would. Maybe I'll look into it... I think language is the one way I can make sure dh is in the delivery room - I'll convince him I need him for translation, or at least complete understanding of what is going on.


----------



## Vankiwi

I could do with some nesting :haha: we move on Sunday so my life is crazy right now!


----------



## Ally2015

ali- aw bless you, i haven't had a bath in ages to be honest haha. 

newbie- im on iron tabs, and to be honest i haven't suffered constipation, but i think i;ve always been lucky, i never really had it at all during pregnancy. I'm only going to the birthing classes as they come with the NHS, and so are free. I agree with Ali, you do not need them. I haven't learned much i didn't know, and we haven't gone over any breathing techniques etc that i think woild be most useful (even though i did a 8 week pregnancy breathing class)

i am intrigued... where do you live?!

ali- when you say you nested early- how early ? i have had an energy burst, and haven't been feeling tired etc. But no real urge to clean haha. 

van kiwi- good luck with move, hope you get a nesting wave!

AFM, had midwife check up today, all s good, nothing to really report.i've had quite a lot of pressure feelings in my pelvic area and cramp like feelings too. Midwife said the babies head had moved a little, so that might be why, but i've just to keep an eye on it. I ordered a pregnancy ball, it came today. Want to try and do exercises etc on it.

x


----------



## slammerkin

I took iron with DD and didn't have any constipation issues, but I've been struggling with constipation issues this pregnancy even before adding iron. I'm taking it again because I'm slightly anemic too. I think it's worth it to take the iron and to try to fight constipation in other ways. 

I did a whole 12 week Bradley method class for DD, but not doing anything this time. 

Hospital tour on Dec 1st! I need to do the pre-registration too. I forget who was asking about whether doing a hospital tour was the norm (Angel maybe?). I think it totally is normal for first-timers. I didn't birth in a hospital with DD, so I want to do it before this one, since I will be in hospital for this baby. And I think the pre-registration is so they have all your insurance info ahead of time and you're not dealing with forms and such when you're arriving in labor.


----------



## greats

Oooo pre-registration! Thanks for bringing it up, I need to do that asap!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally- sounds like you didn't have a very good birthing class. The one I took with dd went over all the breathing techniques as well as a bunch of birthing positions, etc. Actually - I had completely forgotten there were breathing techniques so I'd better read up on those before this baby comes! I definitely used them last time.

Newbie - that would definitely be difficult taking a class if the instructor was hard to understand. 


Vankiwi - oh no! Moving at this stage in pregnancy sounds stressful! 

As for pre-registration, my dr doesn't give me those until maybe 35 weeks so I don't have to worry about that for a while. 

Slammer - good idea to your the hospital this time. I actually don't think I ever did last time, but we did at least check where to park and I had been to the labour and delivery unit before because I needed a non stress test etc so at least I wasn't completely unfamiliar. 

AFM - in case we needed some more craziness in our lives, we discovered some water seeping in from an internal wall in the basement so now DH is trying to figure out the source of that and then hopefully our landlady will hire a contractor to fix the issue ASAP! She is not very on the ball and I can't believe this is happening again, because about 6 weeks before dd1 was due, we discovered major mould and moisture issues in our basement and my DH had to fix it all himself because any of the contractors wouldn't have been able to fix it until DD was born and we needed the mould gone as it can cause breathing issues for baby etc! He ended up spending two weeks renovating the basement for our landlady, and she never even ended up paying him! I had to stay at my parents' the whole time, and I didn't even get to see DH on my birthday because he was working around the clock! It was such a stressful time and I can't believe something similar is happening again, but this time DH is definitely refusing to do the work himself!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - I feel your pain on the water damage! We have had water damage in our basement 3 out of 4 years we've lived in this house. First from a leaky kitchen faucet that sent water down the basement wall/ceiling, second when rainwater backed up in the basement window well and came pouring in, and third (last month) when a plastic pipe fitting gave out and started leaking into the ceiling. Thankfully this last one was caught and fixed quickly, but we still have the hole in the ceiling. I have a feeling we're not gonna deal with it until after baby comes. DH repaired the drywall the second time we had damage and did a terrible job mudding so the walls look like crap and I told him I wanted a professional to fix things this time.


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh dear! That sounds quite stressful! Water issues are really never fun! You should definitely spring for a professional next time!


----------



## Anababe

Hi everyone

Hope your all well. Feel like such a stranger in here now it just seems like one thing after another this pregnancy. Had a nightmare couple of weeks with my dad in and out of hospital, hospital is 35 miles away and I don't drive so the stress and worry has been crazy. I even slept on the hospital floor next to his bed one night.. I'm not sure how I haven't gone into early labour with the stress I keep getting thrown.

But all seems well, baby is super active as always and not had any issues. BH'S are getting stronger now. 

I've got just over 7 weeks and haven't bought anything for her, apart from some clothes and a bouncer. Seriously unprepared considering xmas is coming up too.

Not stressing about it, I co sleep so cot isn't am urgency and I tend to have baby in a sling for few weeks so again if I haven't gotten round to getting a pram before xmas it's not end of the world. 

I'll try to catch up what I've missed now!


----------



## shobbs

Evening all

Just thought I'd drop by and say hey. It's been ages since I've posted. Hope all you ladies are well. 

AFM I'm 34 weeks tomorrow and huge. Been to see midwife each week for the last week weeks due to blood pressure being raised. Baby is measuring 2 weeks ahead and as it stands 4/5 engaged. Also I've had terrible painful Brixton hicks the last 2 days I've never got past 37 weeks ( first was born at 37 and 2nd was born at 28 weeks) today though the Brixton hicks were really painful especially in my back. This is exactly how my eldest sons labor went, had Brixton hicks on and off for about a week and then a total of 3 hour labour. 

I tend to go from 1cm to 10cm in a matter of around an hour. Each of my labours are very fast but this time I've got to have iv antibiotics for GBS so need to be on the ball when its time.

How is everyone else keeping???


----------



## newbie2013

Almost 33 weeks here and doctors appointment tomorrow night. I've had lots of people comment on how well I look and that pregnancy suits me. I must hide how I really feel better than I think I do! I'm exhausted! No BH yet, but this kid us rarely still for long these days. Loving it!


----------



## vrogers

I could definitely use a nesting wave too! I keep wondering when it's going to kick in but I'm still just tired all the time 

Ally- glad the appointment went well! I want to try a pregnancy ball, let us know how you like it! 

I also need to pre register at my hospital! I have the form filled out, just need to bring it up there and do a tour as well. 

Literati- sorry about the leak! What a mess and horrible timing. I don't blame him for not wanting to do it all himself this time, I hope you guys are able to get it fixed asap. 

Ana- good to hear from you! You're not a stranger here, you can pop in here as much or little as you're able! I'm sorry to hear about your dad and how stressed you've been. There's still quite a bit we need to buy as well so you're not alone. 

Shobbs- it's good to hear from you! Fast labor sounds much better, I would rather that than a long one for sure. Hopefully baby cooks as long as possible and get your antibiotics 

Newbie- I get comments like that, mostly about how small I am (although I'm measuring perfect at all my appointments) and I've started to get frustrated because all women/pregnancies are different, this is my first so of course I'll show later and it just weirds me out when people comment on my body like that. Oh well! 

Think I had BH yesterday? They felt like super small period cramps and had me worried, but they got better when I got out of the car and walked a bit and I was also a little dehydrated. I hate how I don't know what's normal and what's not since I haven't done this before so every little pain and twinge keeps me on edge


----------



## Angel5000

I only have one more day of work this week and then I get the rest of hte week off! Yay! I'm so excited. Of course that will make the next 3 full weeks after Thanksgiving (before Christmas break) extremely long. I can't believe how close we are to December, which means how close I am to being less than a month away from baby! :wacko: 


Ally - I really wasn't sure about the classes originally, but my sister pointed out that she didn't take any and then it came time and she felt really unprepared, so I decided to go for it. :) Plus the birthing class includes the hospital tour so I can kill two birds with one stone. :)

Vrogers - I strongly considered not bothering with the class but I know how bad my anxiety can get and that the one thing that helps me is being overly informed. :haha: 

newbie - not at all! You don't have to do classes. Most of my friends never did, I just have a lot of anxiety over anything "new" (going someplace new, doing something new, etc) and I combat it by being overly informed. I'm not relaly worried about the birth itself, in fact my sister has been "kind" enough to make sure to give me all the "real" details about her labor and things to expect (unlike the happy glowy stories so many people want to tell) that I think I could probably be okay otherwise but I Know this will help me mentally prepare. Plus, I think it'll help me feel like it's "more real". I'm still in "lala land" sometimes about this. :haha: You don't have to go to class, you can do your own research on whatever you have questions about. I just don't know what to look for! :haha:


----------



## AliJo

Ally - It was probably around 6-8 weeks early. I didn't really have an energy burst near the end. Just after DS was born. So, this one seems to be similar! 

I totally forgot about pre-registration because they just had me do it during a visit.

Lite - That's really no good on the moisture issues! I couldn't have convinced myself to stay if I didn't get paid for that kind of work or was given some discount on rent for awhile. Nope nope nope. I fix minor things here, but nothing big. Like the toilet seat or door knobs. I had to literally BUST through DS's bedroom door to get him out. The door knob locked on it's own like they do for some dumb reason and no matter what we did it would not pop. DS was crying and screaming hysterically on the other side.. he wasn't even 1 yet. I finally took a butter knife or something like that and busted through it. Even after breaking the handle on our side we couldn't pop it with the trigger. It was literally stuck locked and you couldn't get a card in there to pop it. Landlord took responsibility and was going to replace the door at no cost. Never happened. The door sits with the hole covered by tape haha. He's really busy, though. He's a great guy, but was handed this place a total wreck. 

Ana - You're never a stranger! Just pop in whenever! I'm so sorry about your father, I hope he is doing well now. Glad all is well with baby as well! 

Shobbs - 34 weeks for me tomorrow as well! Of course it sounds like you'll be way ahead of me! Keep us updated! I hope baby stays until term, but either way chances right now are great! 

BH happen throughout most of your pregnancy. You notice them less with your first generally. They tend to get more uncomfortable later on. They say they aren't painful, but when they push baby into your cervix or if you can't hardly move because it's so tense it can be uncomfortable. I've noticed A LOT of BH with this one for quite awhile now. I've felt at least 3 sitting here typing this. I can feel my belly tighten up. 


AFM - So, I wake up this morning to rocks hitting our bedroom window. Was my might as well be brother. Well turns out.. I'm suppose to work today and I had no idea! Thought I work tomorrow. I had several missed phone calls and text messages. Whoops. So I got to work almost 3 hours late, my bad. Serious pregnancy brain. I swore today was the 20th and that I worked Tuesday which I swore was the 21st. DS even tried to save me by setting my alarms while playing with my phone which I turned off because I though I didn't need them!

I'm so ready to have my brain back. I'm 34 weeks tomorrow. Only 4 more till I'm considered term here. This baby won't decide to come till after his due date, I just know it. Even though I feel like he will come early, my brain tells me otherwise.


----------



## danser55

Hi everyone I've been reading and playing some catch up. Life has been busy. I am pumping and it's exhausting and my supply sucks. Life is exhausting in general. However Emi is doing awesome. She was on a CPAP and is now on a nasal cannula, she is 3lbs 1oz now. She is doing well with her feedings and is more and more alert each time we see her. H & I are so in love with our miracle baby. I had my baby shower last weekend and Emi was thoroughly spoiled.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - It's so great to hear that Emi is doing great! Maybe you'll get to bring her home for Christmas! I know that breastfeeding was exhausting so I can imagine trying to build your supply is probably more time demanding! Glad she got spoiled at her shower!!


----------



## Ally2015

Lit- i will just be using youtube videos now to practise breathing. Sorry about the water damage, that really sucks and I hope you can get it sorted once and for all!

anababe- so nice to hear from you, but so sorry you have been under so much stress! Is your dad out of hospital now?

shobbs- nice to hear from you. At least you are prepared for a fast labour!

newbie2013- a few people have told me the same, that I look great and suit pregnancy and i'm like REALLY??????? I want that pregnancy glow haha. 


vrogers- that is exactly how my BH's are. It's my first time too, so don't worry i am always like, is this ache normal etc. The pregnancy ball is great, did some stretches on it yesterday. Going to try and do some everyday, there are some good youtube videos I can just follow.

ali- that is serious baby brain! bless you!! i think it will be interesting to see if those who think their baby will come early, will come early or not. I have a feeling i will be a couple weeks early. 

danser- that is such lovely news, i am so glad she is doing well. Of course it must be exhausting for you, but i hope you get some time to rest. Keep us updated. 

AFM- i felt so emotional this morning, just cried for no reason. I've also been feeling so warm. The weather here is so cold now, so outside i feel cold and pre-pregnancy, i was always one to feel cold. But in my flat, especially at night, i jsut feel like a heater. DH even said i was radiating heat. Anyone else feel like this??


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - that does sound incredibly exhausting! I'm so sorry you're having a rough go, but so happy Emi is doing well and that she is growing and getting better every day! This is going to be a long road, but I know you can get through it! :hugs: 


Ali - yes, my landlady is nice but not the most involved or helpful in the world haha. I do feel bad for her though, as she is an older lady and she has to manage the property by herself because her husband had a stroke a number of years ago and can't work or really communicate very well. Our rent here is more affordable than the average housing in our city (which is atrocious) so we are just trying to stay here and save money a little while longer while we can still make the small space work. We will probably have to move by baby #3, so we might as well spend a bit less on rent until then! 

Angel - I'm very glad you have a short week this week! You deserve it! I also like being overly informed haha! Helps me feel more in control. 

VRogers - thanks! I think more cramping and BH at this stage is pretty normal! Make sure you take it easy and drink lots of water! 

Shobbs -I hope you don't go too early! Make sure to get lots of rest! I have heard BH also get stronger with each pregnancy so hopefully it's just that. 

Newbie - that's good you're hiding your exhaustion so well! I don't think I am doing the same! According to my DH, quite a few people have noticed how grumpy I am this pregnancy! :haha: WhAtever, though. They can judge if they want but I am completely exhausted as well! 

Ana - that sounds incredibly stressful! Make sure you take care of yourself too! Is your dad doing okay now? Don't worry about being unprepared. You definitely know what you're doing and babies don't need much especially if you co sleep! Hang in there!


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Everyone is living through different stresses. I hope you can all take some time to enjoy the last few weeks of pregnancy.

I've just come back from the doctor and I've got a tentative plan. I'll go back to him in 3 weeks and stop the low dose asprin he's had me on since doing the ivf. Then a week after that, I'll stop the progesterone suppositories I've been taking because of my shortened cervix. After that, he said if my body needed the progesterone to support the pregnancy, then my body will get the signal to start getting ready for labour, which should take about a week or so. If not, then it will be wait and see until I'm 40 weeks, then he'll induce me. He doesn't want me to go past my due date of January 13. I'll stretch out stopping the progesterone until closer to when my mum comes - she'll be so upset if I stop too early and the baby comes before she get here! 

Getting closer... almost time to get really organised!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I missed your post earlier! Good idea on the YouTube videos. I have been feeling very warm lately as well! Good ole hormones haha. 

newbie - sounds like a good plan about how you'll taper off the progesterone and aspirin. I hadn't even thought of that as being something you'd have to go off so that your body would go into labour!


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Probably feels good to have a plan kind of laid out! Makes it feel really close, I bet. 

Lite - That's great that she's really nice! Sounds like the pros definitely outweigh the cons of living there! I don't have enough room here for DS2, but we'll make it work until we can buy a house. There was one I kind of wanted, but I'm not sure if I will be working close to this town after maternity leave. So I'm waiting to really buy.. if something perfect pops up I'll probably go for it then just work on finding a job around here. For now we're just waiting, though. 

Ally - I felt horrible! It was nice to sleep in, though! I didn't get in trouble because I never call in or come in late. I had to be educated per company policy which is new because we have some problem people. Wasn't a write up or anything, so no big deal. 

I'm definitely easily overheated during pregnancy. I was with my first and it was during summer so extra miserable! It's pretty common to feel hot during pregnancy! I do get cold outside as well. We finally got a cold wave in and it finally feels like winter is coming. Been warm and nice all fall! We JUST turned our heat on last night. Our landlord actually came to my door to ask if our heat was working because our pipes were cold. Told him we simply haven't turned it on yet. I guess we were the last in the building! 

AFM - I am now 34 weeks! I kind of feel like I hit a milestone. I think I was going to use it as a milestone because in 4 more weeks I'll be considered term. 

We went to the mall today. I kind of wanted to buy some stuff, but we didn't end up buying much for the hour drive haha. I did get DS some jeans that were a great price and they're soft. I hate putting him in stiff jeans. Got one nursing bra that's like a sports bra. Super comfortable. I am going to order some nursing camis they have because they didn't have my size in the color I wanted. All the stores are getting hit hard already. 

Appointment tomorrow. Just general stuff. Then my next one will be the GBS test, yay...


----------



## Ally2015

newbie- sounds good, slowly taper off the meds and like Ali said, must feel good to have a plan set. 

lit, Ali- glad i am not the only one feeling hot. It's getting really cold now in scotland -3 today! Car is all iced up.

ali- yah on 34 weeks! it is a milestone, we are getting closer and closer. Term is 37 weeks in the UK, so i am also just 4 weeks off it. In a weird way, it seems ages away, but it's actually really close, so i need to finish getting organised.

DH and I have decided to move in with my parents, they have a big house and thought it would be better for when i have the baby, especially with DH working and studying. Our flat just now is nice, but on the small side, and it has like no storage space. Plus it has mould and i don't really want baby round that. Mixed feelings about moving in with my parents, i get on really well with them, but we won't have that privacy as a family. Hopefully we won't have to be there too long.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - oh yes you definitely don't want to have your baby around mould! It can cause respiratory issues. That's a tough decision to live with your parents and I'm sure it will be an adjustment, but hopefully it won't be for very long, and the help from your parents will be amazing! Do they both still work? Do they have a basement you can hang out in for more privacy?


----------



## Ally2015

Literati_Love said:


> Ally - oh yes you definitely don't want to have your baby around mould! It can cause respiratory issues. That's a tough decision to live with your parents and I'm sure it will be an adjustment, but hopefully it won't be for very long, and the help from your parents will be amazing! Do they both still work? Do they have a basement you can hang out in for more privacy?

Yes their help will be amazing :) both parents are self employed just now, so they will be around to help.Both my little brothers live there too, so will be a big lively busy house for a while. The bedroom DH and I will take is huge so we are just gonna out our own little sofa and tabke etc in it, for privacy and when we just want to relax together. xx


----------



## AliJo

Ally - That would be hard to move back in with your parents, but I'm sure the help will be amazing to have! Hopefully it isn't too stressful for you guys. I'm sure there will be times, but hopefully it's more helpful than anything! We don't have any storage here either. It's quite a pain! I've gotten creative with storing things.


----------



## AliJo

I guess I forgot to add. I had my appointment today. Like I figured I made up for the weight I didn't gain last appointment. :dohh: There's just no controlling it! No concerns as per the norm for me. I always tell them I'm boring! 

I got my preregistration papers and will turn them in at my 36 week appointment. I'm still kind of in that zone where I don't know if I want to change hospitals or not. I hate changing out of my familiar zone, but I know how much easier it would be to be in town. I also got appointments set up for every week till I'm 40 weeks. It felt so odd seeing all those dates. I know it's getting close, but it sure sinks in when you get handed 4 appointment cards. GBS test next appointment as well.

Another reason I kind of want to change hospitals is I'm afraid I'll have some of my fellow nursing students in L&D. A lot of them lived in that town because that's where the college is. I won't allow them in there with me. That would be too awkward for me. No way for me to know until I go in. I have the right to tell them I want someone else, but if for some dumb reason there was no other nurses I'd probably just have to cave and that'd be my luck! 

Also, hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving tomorrow that is celebrating! I still don't know what I'm doing. I'm sad that DH won't be with us. We'll have Christmas together, but I really enjoy Thanksgiving. 

If you're crazy and do Black Friday shopping, have fun! I will be doing it online.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- it's good you get along with them, and I'm sure the extra help when baby is here will be nice! I can definitely understand why you would want it to be as temporary as possible though

Ali- glad your appointment went well! I am with you on the weight thing. Last appointment I had only gained 1 pound since the previous 2 weeks but I imagine my appointment in a few days will make up for that due to all the thanksgiving food I've already and will be eating. I don't blame you at all for not wanting any fellow students in the room with you! Way too awkward. I'm sorry your dh won't be able to spend the holiday with you! We will be going to my MIL house along with a massive amount of other people. I'm not looking forward to all the baby talk and comments but the food will be worth it! Will also be doing all shopping online, I'm not into shopping in stores much to begin with, Black Friday just seems miserable to me!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Haha.. believe me, I HATE Black Friday when it comes to in stores. I cannot do crowds. My anxiety kicks in and I get really tense then all I want to do is leave. On top of that I start to get really angry at all the inconsiderate people. I literally had to shield my son several times last year so he wouldn't get smashed with other people's carts and items. Yeah I know, why did I even take him?! I didn't want to, but we wanted just like one thing. We got it and left. 

The deals are nice, though! I've only ever gone to Walmart. The one here is town isn't that big, but it still does get really crowded. Just isn't as violent as some other places, thankfully. I feel so sorry for DH. He doesn't get Thanksgiving and he has to deal with those crowds. He is the same as me and can't hardly handle crowds. He's a manager there as well, so just more responsibility during such a dumb time. One of his bosses is acting like they're going to go hide, though. :haha: I hope for his sake that happens. I will be getting what I can online tonight. 


It's so quiet here this week. I figured it's because of holidays. Here I am, though. 

I'm pretty sure I'm nesting. I wake up and I feel exhausted, but later in the day I feel like doing this and that. Really starting to get into organizing and cleaning. I can hope it means baby will make and earlier appearance, but DS sure didn't and I nested early with him as well. 

I put the mamaRoo swing together. DS of course already had a fit over it and that's party why I decided to do it earlier. I wanted him to get use to not being able to mess with it without it seeming like he couldn't play with it even though baby could. I'm sure it'll still cause an issue, but hopefully it won't be so bad. He was tired as well, so that added to it. I absolutely love it space wise, though! It's so light as well. Also it goes together really easy and comes apart really easy so I'm going to save the box for storage. 

Right now I'm sorting through clothes. I'm going to make DH go through his and take out what he doesn't wear right now so I can store it or get rid of some.


----------



## slammerkin

I have never done black Friday shopping in a store. I do "cyber Monday' or whatever deals are on around that time. I hate people, lol. Plus I always work on black Friday.

Well I was so excited to get our carpets cleaned, and though I'm sure they are "cleaner" they still look like shit. I'm really disappointed. Ultimately I want to get rid of the upper level carpet and get wood/laminate but that's obviously not in the cards right now. I was hoping a nice deep clean would at least make them look ok for a while, but yeah, they still look grimy. :'(


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - ugh, that sucks your carpets still look grimy! I have been considering doing ours as well because they look so bad - particularly on the stairs! 
I also hate people! :haha: Online Black Friday shopping is definitely the way to go! 

Ali - wow, the fact that you have all your appointments until your due date must make it feel So close and so real! It's so exciting how close it is getting! I'm glad the appointment went well and was uneventful. An uneventful pregnancy is the ideal! hehe. 

I hear you all on lack of storage! We thankfully do have a lot of closets but still not nearly enough storage room. 

I just had an emotional preggo moment when dd fell back asleep in my arms on the couch after I woke her up from her nap. Can't believe she's going to be a big sister soon when she still seems like my little baby! I was crying and so sappy over it! :haha:


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Our carpets look horrible because of the type they are. At least it probably hides the grim haha. I don't like carpet because it does get gross looking after awhile no matter what you do. I always tackle stains with Oxyclean spot cleaner meant for laundry. Usually works the best for me. I haven't tried much else, though. 

I can relate to the moment you had with DD. DS still relies on me so much! I had to cave awhile back and let him sleep in my arms for a hour. I know I won't get the chance to really hold him while he sleeps once baby comes. It reminds me of a quote I read once it went something like "At some point you put your baby down and never pick them back up again." I don't want that to happen with DS yet!! 

Ah.. my eyes are watering.. lets make a sob train!


----------



## shobbs

We have finally got the keys to our first family home :) so excited but means we will be moving, having a baby, Christmas, my eldest sons birthday and selling a business in the next 4 weeks :)


----------



## Ally2015

ali- an uneventful pregnancy is the best one.. i've not been weighed yet, and i hope the midwife doesn't start. happy thanksgiving, sorry you can't be with your DH. I hope he survives the crowds haha. Thats good you are nesting... i read anyway that first babies tend to be overdue, so maybe with this one, you will be earlier!

slammerkin- i hate black friday too, i will only do shopping online. Sorry about the carpets though, that sucks!


lit- that is a nice emotional moment :) not long to go now :)

shobbs- congrats on your new home!! that sounds like an awful lot going on, but it's all good things. very exciting.

AFM- nothing exciting to report really. had antenatal class with DH last night, was all about pain relief options and interventions in pregnancy such as inductions. It;s really cold here, but going to try and get out for a walk later and do some exercises on my birthing ball. Sunday is my baby shower, SO EXCITED! :D


----------



## vrogers

Happy thanksgiving to all the ladies celebrating! Hope you all have a lovely day whether it's thanksgiving for you or not


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating! Ours was in October. Eat lots of pie for me!

Ally - wooohoo! Enjoy your baby shower this weekend!


----------



## Ally2015

Happy thanksgiving to those celebrating. DH and I just bought a pram + car seat deal and a nice play mat for the baby in the shape of a big woolly cute lamb. Woo hoo, cant wait till he arrives :)


----------



## AliJo

Ally - That's exciting!! I love having baby stuff around! I got something in the mail that I ordered and it just made it feel more real! The delivery people are going to know us well by the end of the month between Christmas and baby! :haha: 

I can only hope this one comes a little earlier. I still wonder if DS did come a little early since I didn't get an ultrasound until later. My cycles are as steady as they get. Who knows. 

Have fun at your baby shower! 

Shobbs - Huge congratulations!!! I can't wait to unlock my first house! It's funny how big changes come all at once it feels. 

AFM - We went to my cousin's for Thanksgiving. DH slept all but the last hour so he could eat before we left. DS had a lot of fun with his cousins. He did really good for needing a nap and not taking one! I had to chase him up and down stairs a million times which is never fun. We don't have stairs here, so it's always something new and exciting for him. He's good on them, but I don't trust him enough to let him loose on his own. I have been teaching him to sit and scoot down, but he still likes to walk down them. 

The cops showed up, thanks to one of my little cousins calling 911 accident. By the time someone got on it they were off the phone. They heard arguing so they sent someone. :haha: It was two kids arguing over a game then the mother arguing loudly about the phone. When they called back and she explained it they said someone would probably show up anyways. They just laughed about it, but I guess the police are on high alert today. It's normal to get some calls on the holidays about family disputes, but they were on higher alert because of the recent election.


----------



## Ally2015

Ali- thanks :) i will post some pics on sunday after the baby shower. I am so excited! Glad your DS had fun, and its cute that he finds stairs so exciting as you don't have them. Glad the cops saw the funny side and weren't mad!

next week december starts, and some of us will be having our babies that month or at the very latest the month after. How exciting!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. Am awaY visiting friends in my old town. Will catch up soon xxx


----------



## slammerkin

Well we had a great Thanksgiving. Went to my parents' house and my two of my sisters were there - one of them has 5 kids. My DD loves her only female cousin, who's 13, and they were attached at the hip the whole time. My niece wishes she had a sister, so she loves to spend time with DD.


----------



## Angel5000

Happy Thanksgiving all! I know I'm a day late, but itw as a busy day yesterday. I'm glad to have 3 days to still recover! :haha: 

I can't believe that in just about a month I'll be considered "Full term" by my doctor (she says full term at 37 weeks) and I'll be safe to deliver at any point after that! My students, and my friends, are taking bets on when I'll actually give birth. Many are saying late December, but I've also got a bunch saying late January and I REALLY HOPE they are wrong. I'm not interested in going that far over my due date! 


Ally - I feel like a heater all the time. :haha: It hasn't been excepetionally cold here, but I live on the coast so it's fairly mild. It's been dropping into the 40s lately and so I need a light sweater but that's been about it. This is very odd for me because I typically run cold and usually by now am freezing and running the heat full blast. 

I think it'll be nice to have the extra help of your parents around, and getting out of a place with mold (def not good for baby) but I can understand mixed feelings about living with your parents. I get my fill of my mom when she's with us for just a week, I don't know if I could actually live with her again :haha: How long are you planning to be there? 


Slammer - Oh that sucks about hte carpets. I've had that problem before. Did you have someone come do it or did you do it yourself? If you are doing it yourself, there's a product I use called "Genesis950". You can really only buy it online but I swear by it. I use a 1 to 7 part ratio (1 part cleaner, 7 part water mix) on carpet, and it makes a WORLD OF DIFFERENCE. I have run it through any carpet cleaner (both the kinds you can rent from the store and the one I owned) and it worked great in both. The only thing I can't do now is use it in my current carpet cleaner because I now have a Kirby and the carpet cleaner does a special kind of foaming thing, which requires a foaming cleaner (it doesn't suck the water back up in the same way because it doesn't spit out water but spits out foam). Anyway, I still use the genesis to spot clean. There's a place in our bedroom where the dogs keep urinating (its so nasty) and the carpet had become completely discolored and gross. I basically poured the cleaner mix onto it let it sit for awhile and then soaked it up with a towel and the carpet was back to normal color, the stains completely gone. Still gone weeks later. I swear by this stuff. Seriously!


----------



## slammerkin

Angel5000 said:


> Slammer - Oh that sucks about hte carpets. I've had that problem before. Did you have someone come do it or did you do it yourself? If you are doing it yourself, there's a product I use called "Genesis950". You can really only buy it online but I swear by it. I use a 1 to 7 part ratio (1 part cleaner, 7 part water mix) on carpet, and it makes a WORLD OF DIFFERENCE. I have run it through any carpet cleaner (both the kinds you can rent from the store and the one I owned) and it worked great in both. The only thing I can't do now is use it in my current carpet cleaner because I now have a Kirby and the carpet cleaner does a special kind of foaming thing, which requires a foaming cleaner (it doesn't suck the water back up in the same way because it doesn't spit out water but spits out foam). Anyway, I still use the genesis to spot clean. There's a place in our bedroom where the dogs keep urinating (its so nasty) and the carpet had become completely discolored and gross. I basically poured the cleaner mix onto it let it sit for awhile and then soaked it up with a towel and the carpet was back to normal color, the stains completely gone. Still gone weeks later. I swear by this stuff. Seriously!

I had someone come clean them - it was a Chem Dry franchise. The main traffic areas look fine, but we have an accumulation of black dust/grime along the edges, in crevices, and on the stairs - mostly I think from being bad first-time homeowners and not changing our air filter regularly for quite a long time. Also from soot from a gel fuel fireplace we have. Thanks for the recommendation. I have a carpet cleaner that I bought a while back thinking I'd do it all myself, but I tried it once on an area rug and it was too much freaking work for not enough of a result. I might try it again just for some of the worst spots.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I'll have to look into that cleaner! Where do you buy it? I saw it on Amazon for 25 dollars for a quart. Hope none of us have to wait, but either way our babies will be here when they're ready! I wish term here was 37.. they would be sorely mistaken if they think they can stop my labor if I went at 37 weeks! Well, as long as everything was okay. 

Slammer - I love seeing cousins that are close to each other! I really hope DS is close to some of his first cousins. He loves playing with them, but hardly ever sees them. My nephews don't live far, but my niece is 16 hours away. Sadly it doesn't seem like they'll move this way after they're out of the service. His more distant cousins that we saw absolutely love him, though! Which is great to see. 

Midnight - Have fun visiting! Can't wait to hear more from you!

Ally - Can't wait to see them!! I'll be surprised if none of us have our babies next month. I'm kind of hoping I do! I'm ready to meet this feisty little one! 


So, I turned in my notice at work. The last time I'm scheduled to work will be the 20th. I'll get a four day weekend with DH because he has Christmas off, well it would technically be the day before because he works overnights. He doesn't work Sunday though, which gives us 4 days together! I'm super excited for it! If baby is here by chance we get that family time together. If not it'll be perfect time to spend time together as just us 3. 

It won't work out for me when I get off maternity leave to work there. There has also been some issues that can't really be avoided and will make things harder for me. So, I just bit the bullet and quit. It's not like it'll be hard for me to find another job, it's just whether or not it works for us hour wise. There has to be something even if I end up driving a ways until we buy a house. Just hoping everything falls into place.


----------



## Angel5000

Ali - I've always bought it from their general website: https://genesis950.com/

I get a gallon for $45 ish, which sounds like a lot, but since it's a concentrate it lasts me forever. Plus their website has a lot of the directions and tips and stuff that don't show up on the bottle or other places. It's an amazing cleaner. And, seriously, it's the only thing I've been able to use that truly gets out pet smell (particularly pet urine)! 

What does your doctor consider term? I'm in WA state and my doctor says 37 is term, but I don't know if that's just her or if that's common around here.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I looked at Amazon again. It's actually selling through their main website, but using Amazon. Almost same price then! Maybe it will get rid of this weird apartment smell that always comes back! They have a 10 dollar off code right now. Ends tomorrow. I'm debating on getting it or not. 

My office considers term at 38. At least that's when they told me they wouldn't stop labor. I read that early term is considered to be 37 weeks to 38+6 then full term is 39-40+6 weeks. Late term 41-41+6, then post term is 42+. So I believe those are the actual definitions right now. 


I'm ready to go to bed. DS went to bed at a perfect time for me last night. I went to bed shortly after, but was awake another 3 hours with horrible insomnia. I even changed my clothes because my pants were bugging me. Which they never do, it was just everything was waking me up. I'd start to fall asleep then I'd be shocked wide awake by something ridiculous. Of course, he doesn't seem tired tonight.


----------



## greats

Hi all! Sounds like most of you had a nice Thanksgiving!

I'm one of those crazy black Friday shoppers haha except this year the only store I went to and waited in line was the Carter's baby & kid clothing store. They do a giftcard giveaway to the first 100 people in line. I won a $5 giftcard and my mom (who didn't even want to go but I dragged her out) won the big $100 giftcard! Plus they had 60% off everything so we were able to get a ton of clothes for my 2 girls plus baby girl on the way... got her new takehome outfit! So excited! 

I did the rest of my shopping online, but did go to Target late morning today because they had 30% off clothes plus another 15% off with their cartwheel app... no way I could pass that up! I love my deals lol I'm done shopping for my girls and all my nieces and nephews, and didn't pay full price for a single thing.

33 weeks! My doctor's office considers full term at 37 weeks. I'm getting a lot of hip and pelvic pain from my spd... shopping killed me! Lol

I wasn't going to buy the new baby anything because we have everything saved and in good condition from the girls, but I splurged and bought the take home outfit set, some new sleep and plays, hats, and a new Halo sleep sack swaddle.


----------



## newbie2013

Nothing like a quick power nap that ends up lasting 2.5 hours! Feeling much better.

Sounds like many of you did very well in the sales. I'm hoping to place a couple of orders tomorrow that I'll have sent to coworkers' places in the us to bring back for me when they return from their Christmas visits. 

I'm kinda joining the nesting group right now. Trying to get a few things organised so I can start going through baby stuff. Now need dh to come home to help with some lifting and moving!


----------



## Ally2015

angel-glad to hear i am not the only heater. Planning to move for about 6 months- 1 year, and look for our place in the mean time. My parents will be grandparents for the first time, so they are just excited they will be around baby all the time. 

ali- i am hoping mines will be out in a few weeks too haha, i am quite over pregnancy now and my big bump is just ridiculous. Good for you for handing in your notice! Im sure all will fall into place. 

angel- in the UK term is 37- 40 weeks, and then after that you are post term. So for me, i just want to get to 37 weeks ,then i am happy for the wee man to pop out anytime after. 

newbie- that power nap sounds great. 

i still dont feel "nesty" but i am having to clear out stuff in prep for moving to my parents in a few weeks so its almost forced nesting haha. 

my baby shower is tomorrow!! really looking forward to it x


----------



## newbie2013

Have fun Ally!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - It'll come I'm sure! It's odd to get a burst of energy and the drive to do a bunch when you've felt like doing nothing for so long. Maybe the baby shower will trigger it! I know when I get new items I'm pretty excited and get into doing things involving baby's arrival. 

Newbie - That's great that you can still get in on some of the good sales over here! I'm so jealous of that nap!! DS stayed up super late but slept in so I guess it paid off. 

Greats - That's awesome!! I'm glad you got those gift cards. I knew about them, but wasn't going to be doing it! I know a lot of people enjoy Black Friday, I just can't. Even though I LOVE deals my anxiety and phobia of crowds get the best of me. I think baby needed a few things of her own! 

It's my birthday today and so far it's been pretty good! So glad I didn't have to work!! DH bought me a bunch of socks (I love socks!) and a new Fitbit. I absolutely love them and hope this one lasts longer. I will be a bit irritated if it doesn't! It really did help me lose weight as it was a good reminder to get up and move. He also got me a Galaxy tablet so he really spoiled me. It was the Black Friday one so he got it super cheap. He thought they were all sold out, but he found one laying somewhere weird and he grabbed it otherwise he wouldn't have gotten that for me. Also, best part, he made me breakfast! He doesn't cook because he really doesn't know how. I'm slowly training him :haha:, but he does make a killer french toast and that's what I got! 

Right now DH is getting some sleep since he worked last night. I don't know what we're doing today yet. Being a Saturday I know places are going to be crowded. No one to watch DS, so we'll have some family time. It just limits what we can do.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- have fun at your shower, can't wait to hear what all you get!

Happy birthday, Ali! Glad you are able to relax and enjoy today!


----------



## Ally2015

Happy birthday Ali!!!!!!! Sending you lots of love. So glad you got spoilt :)


----------



## slammerkin

Happy birthday AliJo, and good for you for putting in your notice. I'm sure you'll work things out when you need a job, but it will be great to not be anxious over going back to a place you hate while on leave. 

I'm not sure what my practice calls full term. I'd love to have this baby at 38 weeks though. I just hope he comes our as healthy as DD. She was healthy as a horse at 38+6.


----------



## AliJo

I got woke up at 2:30 in the morning and couldn't fall back asleep. Tried for over a hour and half. I'm tired, but it's just not coming to me. Of course I have to work today so I'm going to be miserable. Alarms go off in about 30 minutes. 

I thought I was going to get a good nights rest because I had no issues falling asleep.


----------



## Literati_Love

Glad everyone had a good thanksgiving and lots were able to score some good Black Friday deals. The Black Friday sales aren't nearly as good here in Canada but the nice thing is they usually last all weekend so I was able to buy some Christmas gifts with the sales yesterday while at the mall (and it wasn't even that busy)! I also bought the new baby some adorable little boots and a toque and mitts because dd1 was a summer baby so all her winter gear will be too big. 

Ali -good for you for putting in your notice! That must be very exciting to have an end in sight! It'll be great to be done before Christmas! 

Happy belated birthday! So glad you were off work and that your DH spoiled you. I hope you had some nice family time together. 

Anyone a Gilmore Girls fan? My mom, sister and I got together to watch all 4 new episodes yesterday! That was nice. :) 

I am not in nesting mode and my house is a huge mess and making me want to scream but I'm too tired and busy to do anything about it. I wish magical cleaning fairies would come clean for me.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- Gilmore girls fan here! My best friend (who is a newer fan) came over early Friday morning and we watched all 4 episodes. I then showed them to dh yesterday (he watched the original show with me especially when I told him how much he reminds me of Luke!) so I've watched them twice now. I'm sad that I'm already done though, it was amazing seeing everyone again and I cried through most of the fall episode haha


----------



## Angel5000

DH and I went to a local "Pop Culture" museum yesterday. It's supposed to be pretty good but we really were there because they had a Star Trek Exhibit going on with props that were the actual originals from the films/tv-show. We are major nerds :haha: However by the time we were done there I was really hurting (spd is kicking my ass). Luckily my sister and I had a massage for yesterday scheduled so my therapist spent another hour just working on hips, lower back and glutes. I can walk again! :happydance: Unfortunately because baby shower next week falls right in the middle of my therapists work hours, I can't get in to see him for another 2 weeks. I never thought I would be moaning about only getting a massage every 2 weeks, I usually feel blessed with my 1 hour a month!! This is just hurting so bad! :cry: 

I only have to make it 3 weeks before we are on holidays for Christmas, and then I'm really hoping this little girl comes around 38 weeks so I don't have to go back for the one week of January before I'm due! :haha: I'm beginning to wonder what the heck I was thinking saying I could work up to a few days before due date, but I know my big fear is she'll be late and I wasted Mat Leave time by sitting around the house. 

I'm seriously considering looking up ways to get labor to come quicker and start doing whatever the internet says around 38 weeks :haha:

I can't believe tomorrow is 34 weeks for me! :wacko:

Ally - enjoy the baby shower!! Mine is in a week, I'm so excited! :) 

Ali - Happy birthday! Which fitbit did you get? I just upgraded to the Blaze and I'm loving it. though....now I'm annoyed because I have significantly decreased my activity in the last month or so and I struggle to get even 3,000 steps some days when it used to be 10,000 was a breeze before the work day even ended! :wacko:

Literati - Yes! Gilmore Girls fan here!! I watched the first 2 episodes. Plan to try to watch the next two today if I can, but I have some work I have to do first. :( Might have to spread them out during this week. What did you think?!


----------



## vrogers

Angel- I know you didn't ask me but I would stretch them out if you can! Makes it last longer. I wish I had the patience and self-control but I wanted to watch it all at once!


----------



## Angel5000

vrogers said:


> Angel- I know you didn't ask me but I would stretch them out if you can! Makes it last longer. I wish I had the patience and self-control but I wanted to watch it all at once!

I think I'm going to try!! It's so hard to stop watching!! I <3 The Gilmore Girls and hate that they only have 4 episodes here (even if they are long episodes)


----------



## Ally2015

lit- never watched gilmore girls actually, but heard it is good. 

angel- i'll be doing the same around 38 weeks, all the thinks to kick start labour! Your regular massages sound wonderful.

My baby shower was great, really spoilt. We got a baby bath, baby sling, toys, lots of clothes, and my friend hand knitted some shoes - have attached some pics. My friends made the theme "under the sea", and got an amazing cake (see pic). DH and I have nothing left really to buy now except a few small bits like nappies, breasfeeding stuff.
 



Attached Files:







SuJE-ivU.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 6









CySsZJJWIAAhmHU.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 6









CySsZJRWIAAkhPj.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4









SUCnM3kM.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - What a lovely baby shower! Thanks for sharing pics. Glad you had fun. 

Angel - I really enjoyed it! They stayed true to the show and it felt like no time had passed. :) Yay! 

VRogers - oh wow, amazing you've watched twice already! I see what you mean about how it would be nice to have not watched it already so you could savour it for a bit longer!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Love the theme!! Very cute! Glad it turned out well! 

Angel - I was going to get the Blaze until the Charge 2 came out! I love it! The Charge 2 has most of the same capabilities. It has the new guided breathing exercises which I don't know if I'll ever use, but maybe it would be good for me when I'm stressed. :haha: Today was the first full day of me wearing it and since I worked I'm almost at 10,000 steps. Otherwise I'd probably be really lacking in the step department. 

Never watched a single episode of Gilmore Girls. Instead I'm sitting here waiting for new episodes from like Westworld, The Walking Dead, can't wait for Game of Thrones. I have a lot of Netflix shows we need to catch up on, too. I get into binge sessions. 

Work kind of sucked, but at least I got out at a decent time. My stepmom sent my dad over with food from their Thanksgiving. I ate the pickle roll ups and deviled eggs and was full. I brought it home planning on eating more, but then gave it all to DS and DH. Well most of it. 

I'm so ready to crawl into bed and sleep till morning. DH and I plan on tackling some organizing projects tomorrow to get ready for baby and Christmas! :xmas23: I had to use a Christmas emote! Might as well abuse them while I can!


----------



## Ally2015

thank you Lit and Ali , it really was a great day

im not really a big series watcher, the last thing i watched was stranger things and i loved that. And i also watched Sherlock Holmes which is really fantastic!

ali- hope you slept well, and good luck on organizing today. Gosh we are all going to have our babies soon!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. I have read back all posts but can not 'quote' on my phone and I get confused ha ha.

Baby shower looks wonderful!

I am 35 weeks now. Too pregnant to be driving 400miles but I did at the weekend. I had my Mothera blessing way and feel truely blessed. Added a pic to my avatar. On sunday I was part of a menarche ceremony. Love love my friends.

But so so so so tired now.

Glad to be back. 

Had a scan last week as fundal height measures 27cm at 34 weeks. All is ok and babe weighed 5lb 3oz. No concerns at all.

Hope you are all well. OMG we are soooo close now. Does anyone wa a add on fB x


----------



## slammerkin

Not much going on here. I have a Fitbit but I haven't used it since May. It was rare for me to reach 10,000 steps even before getting pregnant so I shudder to think where I am at now. But I work a sedentary job and am not motivated the rest of the time. :(

We got everything we need to make up DD's new room in the next day or so. DH needs to put the bed together, but that will probably happen tomorrow while DD's at daycare.

Need to follow-up on my breast pump order. I started the process over a week ago, but didn't pull the trigger at the time, so I need to do that now.

Got most of my Christmas shopping done online today. Hopefully putting up a tree this week.

Hospital tour on Thurs!


----------



## newbie2013

Had a huge fight with dh because I'm pressuring him to get stuff organised for the baby coming. I want to get the crib from his sister's place, get the new chest of drawers set up, organise our room so I can get the baby's stuff sorted out. My boss wants to know what I have and what I need so she can tell the people coming to the shower. I started getting stressed out because I couldn't see a way to do that without upsetting dh. Then it occurred to me that I'd cleared out the wardrobe in our spare room to get ready for my mum arriving. There's two drawers in there completely empty, so I just spent 30 minutes going through the clothes I have and sorting them into sizes. It seems I have a whole load of stuff for 0-3 months and a good start for 3-6 months, but literally nothing for after that. I have no textiles (sheets, towels, face washers, etc) and that's pretty much it! Aside from the car seat, stroller and crib (when we get it). I feel better going through it all and seeing what's missing. Dh gave me a face when he saw what I was doing. I did it with zero impact on him and I didn't ask him for anything. I don't think he realises that this baby could basically come at any time.

Has anyone else's bump dropped A bit? I think mine has... not completely and I'm not feeling any pressure - and I'm still getting awful heartburn - but he's definitely sitting lower. Hope he stays put until at least December 27 - that's when my mum arrives!


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - how nice of your friends to celebrate you and your coming baby! :) Glad you had a nice time. 

Slammer - I also have a super sedentary job and don't have energy or motivation to move the rest of the time! Oh well. 

Newbie - I totally understand being stressed out. It sucks your husband can't be more understanding. I get very focused on baby prep in the last few months and I get so panicked if everything isn't set up and ready. I am more relaxed this time, but I was a huge ball of stress last pregnancy and I made DH do all his set-up stuff very early (but thankfully he didn't complain). This time I am more laid back/too busy to care, but even so my ever growing "before baby" to-do list is giving me stress bubbles and making me panic! Ugh!


----------



## froggyfrog

Newbie sorry you and he are fighting, I too am starting to panic about everything that we have left to do (which in reality isn't very much) and dh tries but has certainly let me know that all of my panic is driving him crazy. I had a major breakdown about it to him and now when I start to panic he just lets me get out my crazy. Today my panic is toward my MIL lol. She tells me that she has a big pile started for baby, but I really need to know what she has. I'm struggling with a polite way of telling her to go ahead and mail everything to me because I am not going to feel like putting stuff away when she comes to visit after the baby is born! I hope your dh can come around and you can get everything put together.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- how cute! Glad you had a good time, and that cake looks delicious 

Midnight- glad you and baby are doing well and baby is measuring just fine! What a cute new picture 

Newbie- I'm sorry about the fight with your dh. It seems like because men aren't the ones carrying the babies and actually physically feeling the changes as well, they have a harder time understanding everything that comes with it. I keep pressuring my dh to paint the baby's dresser so we can finish setting up her room (it's not absolutely urgent that it needs to be set up asap since she'll be in our room for awhile, but I would at least like her room organized and set up just in case). I tell dh pretty much daily "x days left...or less" (I don't even want to THINK about going over though ha!) and it always freaks him out. 
I can't tell if my bump has dropped but I definitely think baby has gone head down...I think? The past couple days I've been feeling movement super low down and then today was getting huge kicks in the ribs. I hope she's head down anyway, guess I can ask at my apt tomorrow 

Have my 34 week apt tomorrow and then in 2 weeks starts my cervix checks. That makes it feel much closer!


----------



## Ally2015

midnight- glad you and baby are well :)

newbie- sorry to hear that, men are just a pain at times! My dh has been a bit lazy, i have to nag at him to get things done, but i think that is just men in general!!
not sure about bump.. my MIL thinks it has dropped but i dont think so

vrogers- i think you are right about guys not feeling the pressure in the same way. plus i think to some men like my DH it still feels quite surreal and he cant quite believe we will have a baby soon. hope your appt goes well!

I just have one in two weeks- 36 week appointment that includes a growth scan. Hoping he arrives not too long after!


----------



## Angel5000

I can't believe i'm 34 weeks today! Only 3 weeks until "term" according to doc! And 3 weeks until I'm on Xmas break so I can rest for a couple weeks! I've been so exhausted lately, I need the extra sleep. lol 

Baby shower coming up on Sunday and I'm getting so excited. I keep cheating and looking on my registry because I can see what's been purchased. :haha: 

I have no idea if baby has actually dropped but I'm sure she's head down. My appointment is tomorrow I think that's my last "boring check up style appointment" 


Newbie - sorry to hear you're stressed. I'm there too. I told DH today we have to finish getting the baby's room ready. We still have a few things to get out of there and sort out because when we replaced the floors we put everything in the nursery and we haven't moved everything back out yet :dohh: I also did my baby clothes sorting! I think it's just something to keep us busy.


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - That' s so neat! Seems like you have some great friends! Are you pretty much ready for baby? 

Slammer - I wish I had a sedentary job right now. I get to hurting and it takes a whole day to recover. I'm lazy at home generally. Only around 3000 steps today. 

Newbie - I'm sorry about your fight with DH. It's definitely different for them. My DH starts to get a little anxiety. He's been saying how much more real it feels seeing baby items around. We got the crib set up in our room and he just stares at it and says "Oh god.. it's getting so close.." :haha: If I want something done I generally have to start it in one from or another. Otherwise he'll float on thinking that it can be done another day until there isn't another day. I'm bad at procrastinating, but he's worse.

I haven't dropped, but I read that you may not drop till close to labor after your first.

Foggy - If you can't get her to mail it maybe she'll be happy to put it away? I can see her wanting to personally give it to you. My MILwill mail everything because she can't personally come down. I get some of the ugliest baby clothes from her :haha: I just let her.. she enjoys sending things so I don't spoil it. 

Vrogers - Ugh, I'm not too excited for my 36 week apt. I hate being exposed and DH won't be in there so I'll just feel worse. He has to stay with DS. I feel so gross down there right now! :dohh:

I'm 35 weeks tomorrow. The time is flying. We got the crib converted back and put in our room. So odd seeing it like that again. DS made it.. fun.. trying to move it and convert it back. I'm glad he'll have some time to adjust to seeing some of the changes. 

For about 3 hours I was having BHs 3 minutes apart and lasting about 30-45 seconds. Not use to that since I hardly felt them with my first. Didn't hurt but was uncomfortable at times. They finally calmed down after laying down for awhile.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks so much ladies. I really appreciate your support! AliJo, you said something that made sense to me - dh has really bad anxiety, so maybe avoiding having baby stuff around helps him to avoid the anxiety he's feeling about the baby coming. He needs to go back to his doctor to talk through the stuff he can't verbalise with me, but she's on leave for another couple of weeks. Maybe I'll call the clinic today to find out when she's back...

Parent-teacher conferences today - thank goodness I'm not a classroom teacher any more! I'll just be around to support my teachers and chase away any harassing parents!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My OH is massively stressed amd anxious too.

Awake with heartburn &#128547;&#128547;&#128547;


----------



## Ally2015

angel- i am 34 weeks too, and just like you, i have 3 weeks till i am full term. That is my next milestone :) i am excited for you to have your baby shower. I honestly loved mine and it;s great getting gifts- we saved loads of money.

it's quite funny how we are all moaning about her DH's! I find though that, if i get up and start doing stuff, he starts also, as he doesn't like me moving stuff about, lifting things etc. 

ali- yah on 35 weeks! just 5 weeks till your due date! glad the BH calmed down after you lay down. 

newbie- yes maybe a good idea to mention to him about his anxiety. 

midnight- have u tried airwaves gum with menthol? they work for me. 

nothing really to report, baby very active, and some movements feel jaggy like when he randomly sticks out a foot. Tomorrow is my last antenatal class, and two weeks tomorrow till another growth scan.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Il give them a try. So frosty here. Gonna walk to shop (10min walk) as didnt go out yest and toddler is going crazy.

Its going to do me in. Hate feeling so useless! Had enough now.

My OH is good but stresses too much about it all. And yes we are NOT ready really either to be honest. Ugh!

Good luck at growth scan x


----------



## Ally2015

midnight- fizzy water helps too. I have heartburn just now also, such a nuisance. Hate feeling useless too, we are nearly there now!!!


----------



## slammerkin

Thankfully DH pretty much just does my bidding, lol. I don't think he's feeling too anxious. Though he says with our first the time just dragged on and on, but that this pregnancy has flown by. 

DD's new bed came yesterday and DH was able to put it together while she "helped." She napped on it and then she and I finished putting the whole room together in the evening. Exhausting for me, but it was the biggest thing I wanted to get done before baby comes, so I feel good. She was very excited about her Peppa Pig themed room and we slept there last night (daybed with trundle so I took the trundle). :)

Hoping to get a Christmas tree tonight and decorate. 

I need to start on a hospital bag and get postpartum supplies. I need to put baby's clothes in the dresser that's now been cleared of DD's stuff. And need to get diapers/wipes for baby.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive not made a bag either. I am still booked for home birth...but not even got stuff sorted. Nightmare.

I think my OHs anxieties are more when the labour will happen. Will he get home from work, etx I have history of fast labours.i am hoping this is not as short.


----------



## Literati_Love

I think my DH is less anxious/stressed than me but I could be wrong! He is just usually stressed about work instead so I just assume he doesn't really think much about the baby. 

Everyone keeps saying things like I must be so ready for this to be over, and honestly I was a month ago (and I am definitely looking forward to not looking like a whale anymore), but the anxiety is starting to set in about actually taking care of two kids when my toddler is still so needy! I honestly don't know how I'll do it. I'm trying not to worry as I know I'll figure it out when she gets here, but I honestly am feeling pretty stressed about it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My toddler said she hates babies too! :(


----------



## greats

I've started baby's bag already... have her outfits picked out just waiting on something to arrive in the mail from the Carter's store. I will probably wait until the last minute to pack my bag because I don't have many clothes that fit me now so need to keep them out so I can still wear them haha

If anyone is unsure of what to pack for themselves, I highly suggest black colored yoga-type pants. This way if you leak blood off your pad then it won't stain your pants... learned that the hard way! Lol also nothing too tight on your belly since you'll be sore.


----------



## Ally2015

well sounds like everyone is getting organised with their hospital bags... going to do mine in the next week or so. 
What else are people putting in it?


----------



## slammerkin

I'm surprisingly not that anxious about the transition to two kids. At least 'round the house I feel like things will be easier once I have my body back and don't have this massive belly making it hard for me to do things with my 3 year old. Maybe I'm in for a rude awakening, lol. But I have low expectations.


----------



## Literati_Love

I am still not packing my hospital bag and have no plans for it. But definitely agree with greats about comfy black pants. The "sweats" I am going to be bringing again are black as well. 

Slammer - that's good you're not too worried. There's no sense worrying really, even if you're in for a rude awakening (which hopefully you aren't).


----------



## froggyfrog

I have a pile I have started of stuff to go into the bag, but haven't officially packed anything. I have started a list though based off of some pre made lists I found on Pinterest. I like to look at a bunch of ideas and make my own based off of others. I did the same when I got pregnant and trying to figure out what was necessary for baby.


----------



## Angel5000

Today I decided I couldn't make it in and stayed home. It was a really rough night for me. I fell asleep around 10pm, woke up at midnight to go to the bathroom. Fell back asleep, woke up around 1:30am with a weird dream and then could not go back to sleep no matter what I tried. I finally started to doze off around 4:30, but my alarm goes off at 5am. I tried to get up and go to work but I realized I probably needed to stay home when I was sitting at the table crying. Just not a good day. What sucks is I feel guilty about taking a day off because I have such limited sick leave. :nope: After I went back to bed around 6, I slept until 10, so clearly I needed it. I still don't feel well though, I'm still feeling kind fo sleep deprived, and having sharp pains in my stomach (middle/sides). Not sure what that's about but it's accompanied by nausea. :wacko: I've got my regular appointment today so I'll mention it to her when I see her. 

Now that I'm up I feel so very lazy about having taken the day off as i'm thinking "it's only 10:30am I could have been working at least a half day) but the other hand I have to keep reminding myself that a half day for me is actually right at about 11ish since I get to work around 6:45am, and student classes are from 7:45-2:15. By 11 I've already taught 3 of my 5 classes for the day. 


I haven't started the hospital bag yet but I figure I'll start that and the baby's bag (going to pack two separate bags for easier time finding things) after the baby shower.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm sure it's a good thing you took off Angel. I hear you on not wanting to use up any leave, but sometimes you just need to rest!

I just ate two bags of Doritos from the vending machine. Ugh. Why? Anyone else giving in to guilty pleasures?


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - try not to feel guilty. You're very pregnant and you needed it. I have so many of those nights and have to force myself to work still but It would be amazing to just once call in sick and sleep all morning! My pregnant co worker just called in sick the other morning for the same reason so you're not the only one! Sometimes you just can't be a sane, working person on no sleep! :hugs: 

Slammer - oh, I am horrible for this. Once I start eating a treat I can't stop. And I indulge myself pretty much every day. :p

Froggy - yes, I think I'll eventually look at some lists online and customize it for myself. You'd think i would have written down what I packed last time, but I didn't.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I feel gross down there as well especially because I cannot see to shave! I actually cut myself a week or so ago because I was trying it blind..never again. 

I have been looking around for some cheapish black yoga or lounge pants because I read someone else say they recommended black pants, and I don't want to spend too much money on pants that will probably get messy. I've started baby's bag with 3 outfits (one newborn and two 0-3 month) but that's about it for bags so far. I figured I'll slowly get things for my bag over the next couple weeks and try to have it packed by 37-38 weeks. 

Angel- your body clearly needed the day off and some sleep, don't feel bad! Relax and take care of yourself :)

Slammer- I give in to food cravings way too often! Today has been mashed potatoes, I think because at my doctor appointment in the parking lot I swore I smelled mashed potatoes (dh thought I was crazy) so that will be a side to whatever I eat for dinner! For about a month it was thanksgiving food and thankfully last week was able to satisfy that craving. 

Had my 34 week appointment today, the dreaded cervix checks start in exactly 2 weeks, along with weekly appointments. Apparently I am GBS pos so I'll have to have the antibiotics during labor. Most of baby's movement lately has been down super low (those kind of tickle sometimes) and the sharp jabs in guessing from limbs and elbows are to my right side. 
Dh went and slept in the other bedroom last night because apparently my snoring was making the bed vibrate. May get those breathe right strips after all


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone! I feel better knowing I'm not the only one. Honestly, if I was working a job that didn't require me to deal with 150 teenagers every day I would have a much easier time forcing myself to go in but I just could not see myself handling a bunch of teenagers very well on zero sleep!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We dont have cervix checks here? I am also GBS positive but still home birth booked. 

I have always taken old pjs to hosp. By time I came home I was just bleeding period heavy not enough to ruin clothes.


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - They're not really necessary from what I read. At least in a non complicated pregnancy. . Some places don't do it because of that. 

Angel - I don't blame you for calling in. Sometimes you just need to! I hate working when I don't feel well, but I do. Part of me always hopes for a good excuse to call in because I'm so sick of working right now!! 

Vrogers - DH just informed me that last night I was snoring really loudly. Made me feel fat! :haha: My first check is a week from tomorrow. Yay.. not. 

Slammer - I crave chips now and then, but generally I just want to drink chocolate milk all day. 

No bag for me, yet. Probably pick up some black lounge pants with our 25% off. I'm not going to pack much. Enough to be comfortable for a couple of days. Worst case DH can bring something. I'm more worried about getting DS's gift bag together. 

I'm 35 weeks today and a week from tomorrow I start my weekly appointments. Which means I really need to make sure everything is together. Coming home from work today I didn't have my glasses because DS took them out of my purse and I forgot. Which is fine I can drive without them, but prefer not to. Of course it's dark to make it worse. I had a stupid deer decide it was going to try to get smoked by me. I'm just glad I spotted it early. DH was on the phone with me and I was cussing up a storm at it. Whoops! Been a long day. I'm so ready for bed, but DS's schedule is all messed up. So I doubt I'll be getting to bed any time soon.


----------



## Angel5000

Had my 34 week appointment today. Doctor actually has me at 3 days earlier than I have, so according to their records I'm not 34w until Thursday but I don't think 3 days makes a difference. Either way, she said once I'm passed 34 w then if labor starts they won't stop it but she prefers 37w. I've got my next appointment in 2 weeks and then everything is every week after that!

Of course then she tells me that she'll be out of town the last week of December (26th - 31st), and so baby can come anytime before Christmas or after the new year but that week is off limits. :haha: She did assure me that if I do happen to go into labor that week she will have a very good back up in place, but I love my doctor and don't want someone else. :( Which sucks because I was originally REALLY hoping baby would come that week and now I'm alternating between wanting baby to come vs. delay her arrival to be more "on time" so I can have my regular doc. Bah. 


Totally different topic: hopefully not TMI, but I need some thoughts/advice.... what are you ladies doing (if anything) to keep things "trimmed up" down there? I prefer to keep my bikini area trimmed, especially because I really really hate having a lot of hair down there when I'm on my period. But I've reached a point where I can't SEE myself, and I am struggling. I don't want to risk actually harming myself when I can't see (going at it blind just seems like a terrible idea!), but I don't want to go another 5-6 weeks without doing anything and then I know I won't feel up to doing anything afterwards. 

Thoughts? Am I the only one thinking about this? LoL


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I really wish we didn't have to have cervix checks here, but it didn't seem like a voluntary thing. I'm not really sure how to stop the snoring other than to try those strips! I feel bad 

My doctor asked if I was planning on inducing or letting the baby come naturally and I said naturally. Didn't even know inducing was an option unless medically necessary and I think I would just prefer to let her come when she's ready! 

Angel- you're definitely not the only one! I prefer to keep it trimmed down there as well and when I tried a week or so ago just by feel I ended up cutting myself so I don't recommend that. I read to either try in front of a mirror or have dh do it.Think I prefer the mirror option more haha and I will definitely be doing that before my next appointment!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I usually shave down below but I cant see and I can feel it is now awful as missed a few days/weeks lol. I really dont want it a mess...but I do not know what to do. I cant see at all. I dont think I can do it blind either as can barely move!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- it's great you aren't worried, i'm sure it will be easier without the big bump!
I am like Literati- I just indulge everyday. I have avoided weighing myself, i just can't stand the thought, but maybe i should, as im sure it will stop me eating so much junk. I live in denial haha- 



angel- you need to do what is best for you, i'm glad you took the day off! Glad your appointment went well./ It's funny how we all have our desires and wishes for when we want the baby to come, but i bet baby will just ignore them completely and come when they feel like. 

vrogers- glad appt went well. I am going to pack bag next weekend, i want to be prepared. My supervsior at university told me she had her baby at 36 weeks and didn't have bag packed, and the nurses asked her why she hadn't packed her bag and she replied i still had a month till my due date!!
I would opt for natural like you did also, i would prefer to avoid induction unless it was necessary


midnight- hows the heartburn? i have it bad today, but airwaves helping. 

ali- i hope u got some sleep! exciting about the weekly appointments. It's the same here- weekly after 36 weeks. DH says I snore now too sometimes :(. But i think i am more tired, sleep deeper and because i am almost constantly congested, i snore (thats my theory anyway! haha)

angel- i can still manage to shave, it's a little difficult but i am extra careful. I probably don't do a very good job, but i haven't seen 'down there' in so long that i dont care too much now haha. I also worry about my leg hair lol, i normally wax but with my rash still there and skin extra sensitive i am too scared to wax. But i don't want to have really horrid hair legs for labour. Oh god- it's hard being a woman. I think i will shave my legs as best in a couple of weeks. Thankfully, i don't have too much hair- pregnancy has made my hair growth a lot slower.

i have a question for you ladies then- hows things in the ahem, bedroom department? we normally DTD every other day or every second day but i think DH is starting to find it weird with my bump getting so big, but he hasn't said that to me yet x


----------



## slammerkin

My bush is outta control. I'm never super regular about keeping it up, but I prefer a close buzz with an electric shaver and I haven't done that in a couple months. Even then I had to do it squatting over the toilet with a mirror sitting on the cistern, lol. I'm thinking of asking DH to take scissors to the bush - I wouldn't trust him with the electric shaver or a razor! I do want things to be tidy before labor because I hate lots of hair down there when I'm on my period as well.

Ally that's awesome you're still getting busy! We haven't had sex in....a couple months? I just really don't want it and I'm so uncomfortable. DH is understanding. It was the same with DD. I should throw him a bone and give him at least something other than full sex, but ughhhh.


----------



## AliJo

With DS and DH working overnights it's hard for us to find time. Then if we do I have to hope I feel up to it. I'm so exhausted most of the time that I just can't get myself into the mood. 

I guess I can blind shave pretty well. I hate the way hair down there feels. My skin actually gets more irritated if I don't shave. Same with my legs. I get inflamed hair follicles that are prone to infection. Plus with the increased CM and what not.. ugh. DH would be too nervous to help me I think. 

My leg hair growth slowed with this one which I love! With my first it was faster. My hair grows fast enough as it is. I'd have 5 o'clock leg shadow while I wasn't pregnant. Everything else seems unchanged.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We used to manage daily but it is getting hard work and now definitly not managing. My belly is just in the way and I cant move. I agree about OH and the bump. Mine has not mentioned it...but I am aware of it.... its just in the way and off putting!


----------



## froggyfrog

I just got news that my placenta previa has resolved! So we will be dtd for the first time in 12 weeks! I'm pretty excited! 

I just get waxed now. I started earlier in pregnancy when it started getting harder to see what was going on. I go every four weeks now and it gets easier every time. It's so nice to not have to worry about it for long periods of time.


----------



## newbie2013

Ladies, thanks for the tip about the black pants. I'll definitely be looking out my old ones and packing them in my hospital bag... when I get around to packing it! 

As for hair down there... ugh! I hate It! I got so lazy when it became harder to see what I was doing. When I finally got around to it, it was like clearing a rainforest - haha! I used the trimmer on my electric shaver and did it feel and occasional checks with a mirror. Not perfect, but better than before! 

34 weeks... One week to my baby shower... Two weeks until we break for Christmas and I have my next appointment... 42 days until my die date!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh ladies dont have 4 kids lol I have varicos (cant spell) veins down below and have heard its worse the more pregnancies you have. Am in soooo much pain!


----------



## newbie2013

Great news froggy! Really happy for you.


----------



## Ally2015

slammer - gosh i dont think i would want to ask dh to use scissors down there haha, i can blind shave pretty well i think too

ali- i love the slow hair growth its great! 

froggy- thats great on the placenta previa!!! 

newbie- excited for your baby shower! 

i did a fun little task with my family and friends and got them all to make estimates on the weight and date of baby. i have from 24th december - 12th january, with weights ranging from 6 pounds to 8 pounds 5! it was good fun.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - That's so great!!! Just in time, too! Glad you have a chance at a vaginal delivery! I couldn't do being waxed by someone else. Maybe at home by DH. Bet that would be a real joy.

Ally - That does sound fun! DS was 8 lb 1 oz and that wasn't bad at all. I wouldn't have had problems if he wasn't sunny side up with his hand on his face.

Midnight - I don't have those but if I did I think I would still want 4 kids! :haha: I'm sorry you have to deal with them, though!

Newbie - I think we most generally hate it! I would honestly consider getting Lazer hair removal down there!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm considering that too! There and under my arms. My armpit skin is so pale that it is literally translucent and the hair is awfully dark and coarse. Maybe after baby gets a bit older and I can afford to treat myself.

Falling into bed and praying I get some good sleep tonight...


----------



## vrogers

Ally- that's great you and dh are able to get busy so often! We DTD probably 3-4 times a week before pregnancy, although even more when TTC. Then at 5 and 7 weeks I spotted after DTD which freaked me out so we didn't do it again until about 12 weeks, and thankfully no spotting since. We've only done it a handful of times since then, I'm so paranoid about hurting things even though I know it would be fine.
Also the guessing sounds like a fun little game! Dh and I made our own guesses, his was late December and mine was around January 7 I believe (I didn't write them down) I'm okay with late December though haha

Froggy- amazing news, so happy to hear that! I bet you are relieved! 

Midnight- sorry about the painful veins! That definitely doesn't sound pleasant


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its horrid. My MW gave me some compression stuff. I did google and its not uncommon (felt like a freak earlier lol)

Guesses on day and weight sound fun!


----------



## Literati_Love

DTD is a rare occurrence around here although we did manage it once this month! :p 

My trimming situation is also out of control and I've left it for at least a month if not more now. However, I actually do trust and let DH maintain it for me - but honestly we haven't had a spare moment in ages. Once dd doesn't have Saturday morning swimming lessons anymore maybe we'll have time for some trimming. Haha! 

Pregnancy does NOT slow my hair growth! I grow it faster and in places I've never grown it before! I hate it! It is handy that the hair on my head gets thicker too, but last year the length grew faster too and this time it hasn't. 

Newbie - your countdowns always mAke me feel excited for you! I am always counting down to holidays as well. I have three weeks until my Christmas break, then back for one short week and I'm done for the whole year! I can't wait!

Hope your baby shower is amazing! 

Froggy - that's wonderful news! So happy for you!! 

Ally - I did that with some family and friends last time, and I ended up winning! I chose the right date of birth and I think was either one ounce off on birth weight or exactly right for that as well. I feel less sure this time haha. 

I had my 32 week appointment today, and will see her again at 34 & 36 weeks and then every week until the end! Makes the end very much in sight! Woohoo! I've gained an atrocious amount of weight but I know I'm starting to swell up now and my wedding rings will no longer fix. Hopefully just 8 more weeks of this nonsense. 

This weekend, DH and I are throwing a Christmas party and we also have his work Christmas party (if we can find someone to watch dd so I can go) so should fly by and then not long until Christmas!

Midnight - that sounds very uncomfortable! One of my friends had that and said it was horrible.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - It didn't with my first.. but so far it only seems to be my legs that have slowed down. My hair is probably thicker because I don't notice as much loss. I haven't swelled much surprisingly! Which is nice because I was a blimp with my first. My ring is only a tad tight. 

Have fun with the Christmas parties! 

Newbie - I hope you get some sleep! I'm really hoping I get some good sleep myself tonight. I've been exhausted all day.

I know a newborn is a lot of work. I remember being beyond exhausted the first week DS was home. Didn't help that my Hgb was pretty low after birth. I'm so ready to get some of my energy back, though. DH is going to be home the first week with PTO so I'm hoping that really helps keep the balance. There is definitely a difference between being tired and being pregnant and tired.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yes, there is a big difference. I would say that one (pregnancy) is fatigue and one (with a baby) is sleep deprivation/tiredness. They are both horrible in different ways but I definitely am looking forward to the pregnancy fatigue being gone. Although I was deliriously sleep deprived for the first little while with a baby, after I pushed through that I felt a lot better as a whole than when I was pregnant and fatigued. So I don't blame you for wanting this pregnancy fatigue over with! I'm hoping DH can take a full week off as well, and then my parents have two weeks off after that which they will be available to help for and hopefully give me naps! Even so, I'm scared of being so sleep deprived and busy and juggling it all!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Same here. I'm afraid DS will react poorly to me not having the energy for him. That's why I'm mainly thankful for DH taking that week. He can spend a lot of time with DS and keep him entertained when I can't.


----------



## Angel5000

vrogers - oh no! I definitely am not wanting to try to cut myself! :wacko: I think I prefer the mirror option too. I don't really want to ask DH to do it. 

Ally - I am thinking the same thing, I really don't want to have a ton of hairy legs for labor either! It's so ridiculous being a woman, I reallly don't think my doctor will care, honestly, but I know that I will care. :haha: 

We don't have sex very often anymore, especially since the pelvic and hip pain got worse. And since I got big fairly quickly, we haven't been able to have sex in any of our "normal" positions for awhile. Since 3rd tri we've really only had sex about once a month or so. :nope: It kinda sucks but I'm not really wanting it and he isn't pushing so.... yeah. 

Froggy - Yay! That's awesome that your placenta previa has resolved!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I feel bad about the sex thing but its such hard work now :(

I think pregnancy tired and newborn tired are different too. Plus I am sick of not taking proper pain killers and energy drinks lol.

I heard we should take iron after birth even if told our levels are normal xx


----------



## Ally2015

newbie- hope u got a good sleep :)

vrogers - i think if i had spotted that would have put me off DTD. I only cramped after sex in first tri and then i just stopped cramping.
Oh u should write down and see who is closer! I think i will be a week early, but i'll be very happy if he comes this month as i am quite over pregnancy.

midnight- those veins sound horrid! will they just clear up after birth? i am on iron anyway but i always forget to take my tabs, thanks for reminder!! sex is defo harder work and not quite the same, but nice to do still. 

Lit- enjoy your xmas parties . I havent weighed myself in ages but i must be close to 3 stone over my pre pregancy weight. I feel so massive!
Not had any swelling yet though, hope it stays that way!

anyway ladies- ITS THE FIRST OF DECEMBER!! by next month we will all have our babies!!!! and some of us this month! countdown has begun!!


----------



## greats

Froggy, I'm so glad to hear your placenta previa has resolved! Such awesome news!

Shaving... I blind shave once a week. I find it pretty easy to just feel around. The key is getting a good razor... had to upgrade mine and I replace it sooner than usual so I don't cut myself and get a close shave.

Dtd... haha! What's that? Maybe once a month? I'm just way too big, too sore, and too tired. Luckily DH is used to it because I've felt the same every pregnancy.

I'm unsure of when I'd like to go into labor... part of me wouldn't mind going late December when I'll be 37-38 weeks but I have a feeling I'll go all the way till mid January. My goal is to go into labor naturally like I did with my first.

Anyone suddenly constipated? I am dyingggggggg. I feel so bloated on top of this big belly. Blah!


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - It would be a good idea for us to because of the blood loss during birth. I should have after DS because I was almost to the point where they needed to give me blood, but I just kept forgetting. Energy drinks are a guilty pleasure of mine. I was craving one so bad awhile back. I don't like to drink them while breastfeeding either, though. DH hasn't been drinking them so I won't be. I don't like him drinking them because he drinks way too many when he does and I worry about his health. I'll stick with minimal coffee. 

Ally - I know, it's crazy! In two days my due date is a month away. My first weekly appointment is in a week. I'll be off work in 25 days. 

There is still so much I need to do.


----------



## AliJo

Greats - I go in and out of having constipation. I found that V8 juice gets me moving usually. Or even a cup of coffee. If I don't eat or drink enough it causes a problem. I want to go naturally as well which is partly why I want to go a week or two early. Otherwise my OB starts pushing to induce. I basically was with DS since my waters broke and they decided to put me on pitocin since my contractions weren't really there yet.


----------



## AliJo

Short rant 

My debit card information got stolen.. again.. used for 142 dollar purchase!! Seems to be from American Girl. Ugh.. I left them a message and called got my card cancelled etc. So sick of it! I'm generally safe with it, but I wouldn't be surprised with what time of year it is that even some of the safest places are getting hit. Last time it happened it was from gas stations and chain restaurants and they had to issue new cards to anyone that used one there. 

I wish I could go straight back to cash, just isn't that simple!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- I thought about that when I woke and saw my phone said "December 1" this has flown by for me! 

My constipation got a lot worse during third tri, does help to drink as much water as I can. My heartburn however has gotten worse and keeps me up every night. I've never experienced it this bad 

Ali- oh no, I'm sorry about the card. That's so frustrating. Cards are convenient in many ways but using cash is definitely more secure. Too bad pretty much everyone has gone to using cards now and I remember maybe last year target got hacked into, and I had used my card there recently so got a letter from my bank and had to get a new card. Wish people just wouldn't steal from others!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope it gets sorted :(


----------



## Literati_Love

That is very stressful about your debit card situation! I have thankfully never had any issues with mine but I can only imagine what a headache it would be! 

I thankfully have never had the constipation problem with pregnancy. I think I just got lucky! But I do eat LOTS of fruit and a cup of coffee in the morning which helps!


----------



## greats

AliJo, that sucks!!! I hate scumbags who steal! Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## AliJo

It's frustrating. It is what it is. Hopefully I get my money back (and I should), but it sucks to have to be waiting for it. 

I don't like thieves at all. It's one thing to see someone stealing for survival, but I doubt an American Girl doll is necessary! Their finance protection or whatever they called it never called me back either. Ugh.. 

Lite - Fruit does help a lot! I go through stages of eating too much fruit because it sounds good! Then a day or so later my gut reminds me of all the fruit I just ate!

I got my new carpet cleaner in today. I managed to get my living room done! I'd like to get the bedrooms as well. Definitely feels and smells fresher in here already! Going to put the Christmas tree up tomorrow. Generally, we do it the day after Thanksgiving, but wanted to do the carpets first so I waited. 

I'm getting the worst lightning crotch! I get it while I'm sitting which I never really had with my first. As I'm typing he keeps pushing into my cervix! I'm just sitting here like :wacko:.. I mean.. great if he's helping dilate and efface me, but if not he better calm down! At work the other day it was constant for a good 30 seconds or so. That's always fun.

DS went to bed early but then decided to wake up and now it's almost midnight. About to go force him to cuddle me and see if I can get him to sleep.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My DD was up at midnight too. Shame as I was so sleepy!


I felt sick and crampy last night but I went to bed early and all gone. Must just be tiredness. X


----------



## Ally2015

greats- no constipation for me but think i've always been lucky like that. eat lots of fruit/veg and water, and hopefully things will get going!

ali- so sorry to hear about debit card, it's such a bummer!but it defo is that time of the year. i really hope you get your money back!

vrogers- sorry to hear about heartburn. i've been getting it more, but airwaves chewing gum with menthol seem to give me relief, i always have a pack on me!

midnight- yeah must have been tiredness, we need all the sleep and rest we can get in the last few weeks!

yesterday i was absolutely exhausted, DH was too from work. we both got a take away then fell asleep early. I am feeling good from that sleep, really needed it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had Midwife yesterday. Baby head down but foot in my ribs hurts so much. All ok otherwise though. Xx


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I had Midwife yesterday. Baby head down but foot in my ribs hurts so much. All ok otherwise though. Xx

glad all good! my baby head down too, but feel like he has grown as can feel movements in hips and ribs and it can hurt sometimes. 

i've got growth scan on dec 14th and midwife check up on 19th. Nearly there!!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so glad that we're finally in December! And TGIF ladies! <3 

My baby shower is Sunday. :happydance: After that then we are going to pick up the final things we need like carseat and a couple other random things. Wow, I can't believe it's getting to that time!! :wacko:

I'm wondering what everyone's thoughts are on birth plans? I hear about "bring your birth plan" to the hospital and stuff, but I don't actually know what I'm supposed to put ON a birth plan. Is there a form of some sort where I can like check boxes? Does my doctor provide me with something or is this just me writing down on a piece of paper things I want? I'm really pretty laid back at this point about what I'm wanting, but I'm wondering if I'm missing something and if this is supposed to be a bigger deal than I'm making it? 


Greats - I'm super impressed you blind shave! I found my electric razor which I haven't used in awhile because it sometimes pulls and can be unpleasant and started using that. It was a little tricky to do blind but at least I am not afraid of cutting myself with it. 

Ali - that sucks! I'm so sorry! I hate when that happens! Hope things get resolved soon! 

Ally - I'm jealous you get another scan! I don't think I'm getting another at all, unless Doctor decides she's concerned. :(


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - Glad everything is good! This one doesn't push on my ribs as much as my first did. I definitely know how that feels, though!! Took my ribs 3 months to stop hurting after he was born because of all the pressure he put on them. 

Ally - I'm really hoping they mention a growth scan for me soon! I may not get one, but I'm hoping to get another peek at this little one before he's born! I don't expect them to mention it next appointment, but if they do they'll probably mention it at my 37 week one. Which reminds me. I need to call and reschedule since I missed their call. He's in surgery during my appointment time.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My birth plan is just because I feel so strongly lol so the supervisor of MWs helped with one.

Basically:

Home birth
Quiet

Low light
No examinations (unless a problem)
Minimal monitering 
Baby to be born up to my chest
Delayed clamping
Natural 3rd stage (il wait up to 1 hr 15mins)
No vitamin k if birth is straight forward

These are just basics for me but easiest way is bullet points x


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Have fun at your baby shower!! I didn't do a birth plan, but it's smart if you want your wishes made clear. Also, having someone there to advocate for you. I wasn't out of my mind from the pain, so I just went with the flow. My hospital didn't supply anything. There are lists online I believe.

Just think about what you want during your delivery. Do you want medication or not, skin to skin, are you breastfeeding or bottle, do you care if they supplement or not, etc. You can request giving their first bath and what not as well. The one I went to just did it without asking if I wanted to. I'd like to, but it's not a huge deal to me either. Another one I was at for clinical said they offer for the parents to do it. I wish that place was closer!


----------



## Ally2015

Angel- hope you enjoy baby shower- so exciting!! i;m only getting growth scan because i have a chance of my rash flaring up again and they just want to check that he is growing ok in case they have to induce. 

in the UK they have a birth plan section at the back of your pregnancy book you get. I haven't actually looked at it or filled it out, but my plan is to have a natural birth with minimal intervention, and just on gas and air. I also want skin to skin and to breastfeed.


----------



## froggyfrog

Enjoy your baby shower angel! 

I have some ideas of how I want things to go, and now that the previa moved I will have a vaginal delivery so I'll get to do it all. 

I want to go as long as I can without mess
Delayed cord clamping
Delayed bath
Delayed circumcision
Latch first
Kangaroo care for both dh and I


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - my personal opinion is that unless you have some very specific and/or out of the ordinary wants for your birth, a birth plan is unnecessary. I also think they can be a recipe for disappointment because births often don't go the way we planned. Yes, ideally we want the hospital to follow our plans, but if something goes wrong the last thing that should matter is our "birth plan" as the first priority is baby's health. Also, you could end up with an absolutely horrible labour and end up wanting things you didn't think you did in your birth plan (e.g., epidural, etc.). That is just my personal opinion but if you feel strongly about something then by all means just write it down and give it to them! Your doctor will generally not give you anything so it is on you to do. The only thing I feel strongly about is getting skin-on-skin and trying to breastfeed immediately after birth. We simply communicated this to the nurses when we were there, and everything went great. For the most part you can just communicate any preferences when you get to the hospital whether or not you have them written down. 

Ali - yikes! I haven't had lightning crotch yet this pregnancy but am dreading that! I think baby is higher up this time as people have commented I am carrying high and I've had way less pressure on my cervix, low back pain, etc. 

Midnight - I was super crampy yesterday too and also extremely tired. I went to bed early as well and actually am still a bit crampy today but do feel a bit better. 

Ally - sounds like we were all exhausted last night. I couldn't even move after 7 pm. Just lay on the couch in a half-asleep state while DH bathed dd and got her ready for bed. I went to sleep at 8:30 (only reason I didn't go sooner was that I was too tired to get off the couch) and I'm STILL tired today! Ugh.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - They can be unnecessary, but it helps people feel they have some control in a situation that can get quite out of control. I will agree that people should be flexible and not expect it to go as they demand. Not only be flexible with the situation but also with yourself. I didn't want an epidural, but I also was okay with having one if it got to the point where it was just too much. I won't do a birth plan again. I'll just talk about what I want when I first go in. 

Froggy - I didn't circumcise. We couldn't decide 100% then when it came down to it I couldn't do it. I started to panic after signing the papers and what not and having an anxiety attack. That ended that one! I don't regret it. DH basically said he didn't care either way. Real helpful!! :dohh: 

Yeah, the lightning crotch is real! I'm holding high, but I don't have much of an abdomen. He's pushing in both directions! I had a girl who's about a month behind me tell me it's worse for taller people. Okay.. :haha: Not saying it can't be.. but to straight up say that.. 

Any plans for the weekend for anyone? I don't have any. Probably just continue to prepare for baby. I'm so excited to be off work and part of me hopes baby comes after my 4 day weekend with DH. Although, if he came right before DH could have even more time with us.


----------



## slammerkin

We had our "hospital tour" last night - it was actually a little class put on by two midwives from the practice with a tour of the labor and postpartum rooms afterward. I don't know exactly what I was expecting but it didn't quite meet my expectations. They did a powerpoint show talking about preparing for labor and when to call/come in. I could have done without most of that. I wanted more specifics about actual procedural things. They'd just mention something sort of offhand without much explanation - like intermittent monitoring or nitrous oxide. All but two women were first timers and they should have gone into more detail. But whatever. Though this isn't my first it's my first hospital birth so it's new to me. I'm just hoping to have spontaneous labor and to go in with only a few hours left before baby comes, so I can just get it over with without too much fuss and bother. 

They did throw out this statistic about how long first time moms are likely to push - without an epidural 1-2 hours and with an epidural 2-3 hours. I have never heard that before, and I've also not heard of many women who push that long, so it kind of surprised me. I pushed for 4 hours, no epidural. One of my sisters pushed for 3 hours with an epidural for her first. But I thought we were kind of unusual... 

Anyway...I don't think I'll do much in the way of a birth plan. I want to avoid the epidural, but might be more flexible on that this time. My hospital is part of the Baby Friendly Hospital Initiative so they already do immediate skin-to-skin for the first hour. The only thing I need to remember to refuse is the eye ointment for baby. I don't want that. 

We haven't really made a decision on circumcision. I think we'll probably not do it though. I just don't want to cause my little newborn any pain. :( I can see the pros and cons though.

Oh, and I did find out that my practice doesn't do routine cervical checks, so that's nice. They will offer it if you want one at 39 weeks, but not before, and you can still skip it then.

They recommend eating 6 dates a day starting at 36 weeks to ripen the cervix. Apparently some study in a country that eats a lot of dates (Jordan I think?) showed that women who ate 6 a day had labors lasting 400 minutes while those who didn't eat dates had labors lasting 700 minutes. Strange that the birth center I used for my first didn't mention dates at all. Dates are yucky to me though, so I'm not sure I can handle that. Blegh.


----------



## vrogers

Oh man I hadn't thought about a birth plan other than "get her out safely" and I don't want an epidural but am very open minded on that, I know I may end up changing my mind once I'm actually in labor. I know my hospital does skin to skin and that's the other thing I care most about. 

This weekend I'm probably going to help my mother (she's not in good health) decorate for Christmas while dh is hunting tomorrow, and then dh and I need to make a target run. Other than that I wanted to try to organize a little more baby stuff, I keep putting it off and don't want to wait too long and then she'all be here before it's all ready. 

Slammer- ouch on the pushing statistic! I'm always amazed at how wide it varies when people talk about how long they pushed. Jealous about the cervical checks, wish we didn't do them here as much as we do! 
I read the thing about the 6 dates and have it in my phone to remind myself because I'm all about trying to make labor even a tiny bit "better". I don't like dates though so not sure how that will go


----------



## froggyfrog

Ali, I think it's a very personal choice. Dh and I talked about it and the pros and cons and both decided that we want him circumcised. I just dont want them to whisk him away and do it, I want us to have our bonding time first.

Slammer, I read that about the dates too, sounds interesting and definitely worth a try!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - my hospital also automatically tries to give skin on skin contact right after birth, but it's definitely worth pushing for if it's important to you. Although dd was given to me immediately after, apparently the nurse had wanted to take dd away sooner than she did because she wasn't picking up all that quickly. I was unaware of this, but my mom (a former L&D nurse who was present for the birth) sort of held her off and assured her baby was fine which gave DD a nice chance to latch immediately after birth, which I am so very thankful for! Her APGAR score ended up being 9, so there was nothing to worry about and I am glad my mom pushed to allow me more skin on skin time. 

Re:the pushing statistic - that doesn't sound right to me at all! I believe we were taught at our birthing class that average was about an hour for first time. I had to push for two hours and it definitely seemed beyond excessive, and almost no one I talked to had had to push that long. They all agreed it was longer than average. I can't imagine pushing for 4 hours - you poor thing! Pushing was the most horrific thing I have ever been through and it took months after to get over the traumatic memory of it. I used to shudder when I saw women with more than one child because I couldn't believe they had given birth TWICE! :haha: 

I had no idea about the date thing but I really don't like dates at all! I will think about forcing myself, though! Haha

Ali - it's very exciting that you only have 2.5 more weeks of work! I agree that you just have to be flexible/open-minded, whatever route you go. If it helps you feel more in control, then go for it. 


VRogers - yay for Christmas decorating! We did that this past weekend.

Is anyone else getting stains on their clothes constantly from dropping food on their stomach? Haha. I find with the bump so big I am just getting stuff on it constantly! Some of my shirts are getting wrecked and it is so annoying.


----------



## AliJo

I think the problem with the pushing statistics is hospitals intervene a lot anymore. So the average is dropping because they don't wait for women to naturally push them out over longer periods. Of course I could be wrong, but I can see that messing wit it. I just did a quick search and the top result was 30 minutes to a hour. 

At least the wave of intervention is starting to be pushed back a little. 

Lite - I can't wait. I'm a bit nervous about job hunting, but I'm sure it won't be as bad as I fear. My biggest problem is interviews. My anxiety is horrible during them. I get sweaty palms just thinking about it! "Practice makes perfect" psh more like some Xanax. 

Froggy - Definitely is!

Slammer - Causing my DS pain was a big breaking point for me. I hate the little boards they strap them to as well. 

Vrogers - I hope you have fun with your mother! You can refuse the cervical checks if you want! It is your body after all! I kind of want to, but I like to know at the same time.


----------



## AliJo

I looked up the dates during pregnancy and found the study. It was a small study but definitely shows promise! https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21280989

Having the hubs pick up dates tomorrow morning! 

This link breaks down the study. https://www.mamanatural.com/dates-during-pregnancy/


----------



## Literati_Love

That is so cool about the date study! It actually sounds somewhat promising! I am going to have some date squares and such at Christmas as I can't stand them plain.


----------



## froggyfrog

I think the dates are def worth a try! When I hit 36 Weeks I'm going to start eating them daily, and bouncing on my ball and dtd as much as possible. I know the semen has something in it to soften the cervix as well as orgasm helping get contractions started. Maybe he will come just after 38 weeks on his own so I won't need to be induced after 39 weeks. I hear that pitocen contractions are hell!


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - They are! I could tell when they upped me!! Really hoping to experience a natural labor. Really killed my willpower quickly to not get an epidural. It went from bearable to sickeningly painful over a matter of moments. 

Lite - I don't know what they taste like. I only ever had date bars once. I like prunes and I'm not sure if I'd like a plain fig so I have no idea since the description I see says they taste between the two. I'll probably like them because I'm weird like that! I'm really hopeful that it'll help!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - me too! You can be our guinea pig and let us know if it worked. ;) it does sound like you'll like them if you like prunes. 
Also, about job interviews - I totally agree! They are terrifying. I don't think the questions they ask are a good assessment of how good you'll be at the job at all. The only jobs I've ever gotten are the ones where the interview was very informal, short and sweet. However, I'm sure you'll do great and won't have any issues finding anything after! Also at least this way you could probably stay home slightly longer with your baby if you can afford it?


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I did think about refusing but I'm like you, I'm curious to know! I just hate having to take my clothes off at doctors appointments ha!
Also think I will definitely be forcing myself to eat the dates! Worth a try anyways


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks all for the birth plan info! I'm thinking I probably don't need one as I'm really pretty open/laid back about the whole thing. The only thing I'm really determined on is the skin to skin and I need to check with the hospital on their usual policy on that. I also think I've decided I want to see about trying to go without an epidural but there is a very good chance I will change my mind on that. I've been doing some reading on hypnobirthing and listening to a hypnobirthing meditation type audio at night before bed and it is amazing how relaxed it makes me. The more I listen to that and read about it, the more I think I can possibly do this without the epidural, even though I don't 100% agree with all the stuff they talk about (like never needing to push ever, and some of the hypnobirth books are very anti hospital which I disagree with for myself). 


I know I'm having a girl so I don't have to worry about circumcision, and I'm actually really relieved its' a girl because we hadn't decided what we were going to do. DH is not circumcised (even though his brothers are....so weird, no idea why) and so we had gone back and forth on it. In the end I think we were going to opt not to circumcise, especially after my sister (she's finishing her last bit of her license to be a family therapist, with speciality in child therapy) had told us that it's really important to little boys to have an image of being similar to their father, and so if dad is not, then it's a good idea not to circumcise boy, etc. Of course then my friend was telling me about all the stuff you do afterwards, ointment and stuff you have to apply because it's a healing wound etc, and I just balked at the idea because I had never really thought about what it entailed before. There are definitely pros I know to circumcision, and I think of DH was circumcised then we'd probably lean differently. Over all, I'm just glad that we don't have to make that decision yet! 


Slammer - wow! Those pushing times are crazy! That sounds like a really really long time to me! :wacko: Thanks for the info on the dates! I did some research and found there's actually some data backing it up. I'm not a fan of dates but I might start forcing myself to eat some. Anything to make things easier :haha:


Froggy - You're right, circumcision is a very personal decision. Do they do it right away usually? I think my friend said that they didn't do the actual circumcision on her son until something like a week or so after birth. I don't remember for sure though because it was just in passing conversation when she mentioned it.


----------



## greats

Everyone in real life that I know haa had long pushing times for their first. I pushed for over 2 hours with my first and then 35 minutes with my second. My cousin's wife pushed for 3 hours with her second and close to that for her third. I honestly think it all depends on baby's positioning and mom's positioning during pushing.

No birth plan here besides skin to skin after. I'm not picky and just go with the flow during it all.

Heard some terrible news tonight. My husband's best friend passed away from a car accident the other day... severed his spinal cord, numerous broken bones, etc. Poor hubby doesn't even know what to say. :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Omg I am so sorry to hear that greats :(

I pushed for 45mins with my first...2nd was about 10mins and 3rd was out in 2 pushes lol. I told the MW I was scared to push as I remembered the pain. She said it would be over fast with my 3rd. It was.

I didnt do a birth plan the first 2 times but birth traumatised me with my 2nd and I had PTSD over it. I actually had a 'straightforward' labour only 55 mins long. But I felt none of my voice was listened too and I dont know how it evoled to PTSD but it did. Anyway, thats why I need a voice because if I have sudden onset labour again I may not be in a way to state dont examine me and dont have all the lights on lol. In an emergency I will go with the flow.

In the UK I dont think they offer an Epi so much. Definitly not on the Midwife led units at the hospital. The NHS now do Hypnobirthing for free. They wouldnt do that if it didnt work lol. They said it was reducing interventions. 

I dont think Circumsision is common in the Uk. I dont know anyone that has. Def not common practice.

I hate dates &#128547;


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh greats, that's awful! I'm so sorry! Our little boys middle name is the same middle name of my dhs best friend that passed away in a car accident about 9 years ago. It's so horrible to lose someone you are close to.

Angel, I'm not really sure what the timeline is for the circumcision but I know they do it while they are in the hospital. I just didn't want it done immediately. I have heard the same thing about little boys having the same as their dad and my dh is circumcised so that was one of our deciding points. It supposedly helps them to have a better self esteem if they match their father.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- not many plans for weekend, boxing up stuff, as moving into parents next weekend. flat is a mess. Date bars is a good idea. i used to make them before i went on runs, as they gave me too much energy. I just made them by blending a cup of nuts and cup of dates. Really tasty. But i hate prunes haha. 

slammerkin- yes to dates! one of the best foods ever, i love them. 

vrogers- i am quite open minded too, i would like to avoid epidural if i can, and i want skin to skin contact straight away, and too breastfeed. But apart from that i am not really sure how i feel on this stuff. 

greats- so sorry to hear that :( that is awful

froggyfog- we are circumcising also, but in the uk I dont think it is offered, i think it is a seperate thing you have to pay for. I should really find out haha!

lit- learn to like dates haha!! there are so many different types and varieties, and you can buy they cut up etc. my favourite ones are Palestinian ones, they are big and juicy, but a bit pricey so we don't buy them often/

angel- that is interesting what your sister said, my DH is circumsised so we want the son to be too.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm not sure I understand the looking like dad thing. It's not like mothers and daughters compare labia. It seems like it should be easy to just say people come in all shapes and sizes. But either way do as your own conscience dictates. It doesn't bother me which way people decide. DH is from Ireland and he's circumcised and so is one of his brothers, but his other brother isn't. Not sure what the factors were that made his parents choose differently among their boys. Seems kind of odd! Either way caring for a penis is gonna be weird for me after having a girl, lol. Hopefully easier since cleaning poop out of the nooks and crannies of a girl is a pain!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati, strangely the pushing was not that bad to me. I was in my own little world and it honestly only felt like maybe an hour. I was surprised when they told me four hours after it was done. But my placenta wouldn't come and the midwife basically scraped it out of me and THAT was traumatic and something I never want to go through again. I'm sorry for anyone who has a traumatic birth experience. It's tough.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I had that too. Awful. X


----------



## vrogers

Greats- I'm so sorry to hear that, I can't imagine how you guys feel.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I had the same thing with the placenta after! It was horrific and so incredibly painful! I remember learning in birth class that many women "are so busy with their new babies they don't even notice pushing out the placenta." So imagine my surprise when this went HORRIBLY and was SO painful because it was stuck in there! I had been really calm the entire labour and even the sort of the pushing, but after the birth it all caught up to me and I was extremely angry that the placenta removal was so bloody painful and everyone was still touching me and bugging me when all I wanted to do was enjoy my baby! 

Greats - wow, I'm so sorry about your husband's best friend. That must be absolutely devastating for him, and anyone who knew him. Lots of hugs! 

Ally - Yes, ma'am! :p I will try to force myself to like dates! Cool that you can just blend them with nuts for easy squares! What kind of nuts did you use? 

Midnight - so sorry your second birth traumatized you! I'm glad having a birth plan helped you have a voice and made things a bit better for you. 


Angel - I'm also glad we are having a girl so we don't have to think about circumcision! Seems like a tough decision to make and there are pros and cons to both. 

VRogers - I find I am curious as well for the cervical checks! However, my doctor only ones one when she does the GBS tests and then not again unless I ask. So I will probably get one at 36 weeks and then not again until I ask for a sweep at 40 weeks if I haven't given birth yet.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I like them. They're.. a bit different textured than I'd like, but the taste isn't bad. A little too sweet for me, but I can get past that. 

Vrogers - Same! I feel so vulnerable! I always keep my socks on so I feel a little better haha. I read someone put them in oatmeal and stuff like that. 

Greats - I'm so sorry! That's just terrible. I hope your husband can find some peace and comfort. That'd be so hard to deal with especially during this time a year when almost everyone is happy. 

I pushed for 40 minutes then they used the vacuum assist. I wasn't making much progress I guess? I don't know. I just know he seemed stuck and it was because of his position and the fact that his hand was on his face so he came out head and arm. 

Midnight - Labors that fast can be traumatizing anyways. It all just happens so fast and then you look back and think about how it all could have gone differently. Some hospitals almost push for an epidural here. It's ridiculous. The hospital I go to is like that and aren't likely to help you get through labor like they should. Like using other pain reliving techniques. They're very medicine based and a nurse that worked with my instructors even said that. Talked about the epidural like it was the best thing. Sure, it's great, but it's not everyone's wish and you as a nurse should be an advocate for your patients and be there for them instead of sitting at the desk watching monitors. It irritated me! I'm not worried about inconveniencing them, though so I'll get what I want! Still planning on going to the small hospital here in town, though. 

Circumcisions are generally just common in the US. I read somewhere that it was going up in practice somewhere else, but it's been falling in the US. 

Froggy - They can do it after your hospital stay, but I think they'd want to still watch and wait for them to have urine output before you leave. They were going to do it about 24 hours after DS was born. 

I actually read both that it doesn't matter and that it does. I'm not concerned about my boys being different than their father. 

Ally - I'm weird. I like nuts, but not in food. 

Slammer - Wrinkled little baby testicles can be a pain to clean!! I don't think DS will ever notice this young. He's more interested in watching the urine stream :haha: By the time he starts using the potty I know DH won't allow him to watch like he does now. He'll just have the next boy doing it! 

My pushing didn't feel like 40 to me. Felt like 15. You get into a zone sometimes, I think. 

I didn't even notice contractions to release the placenta. I never had any contraction pains after birth. Even when they pushed on my belly it didn't hurt. I did feel my contractions even with the epi, but only really on one side. Which I was SO thankful for because I had no urge to push and wouldn't have known when to if it wasn't for my epi wearing off. I'm going to try to go without one again because I really fear not knowing when to push. 


I did start eating the dates. I know I'm a few days shy of 36 weeks, but I figured it wouldn't be a huge deal. 

I have to go to a birthday party for my nephews. I almost forgot :dohh: I was looking for more Christmas gifts for DS, saw something I know one of my nephews would like. Then it slapped me. I am so over this pregnancy brain! They were both born in December so they're just doing it together. One was the 15th the other was the 24th. Last year they didn't get many people to show when they did it close to Christmas for the oldest so this should work out a lot better. Now my father might have another December grandson! That would make 3 in Dec, granddaughter in January, and then DS was born in September. He'll never keep the December boys straight!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks so much for the reminder about dates! My friend told me about them early on, but I had totally forgotten. One of the benefits of living in the middle East is a great supply of delicious dates from all around the region! I'll stock up! 

Went swimming today with dh. He wanted to swim but the only pool available to us is one in my school and I knew he'd feel awkward swimming if I wasn't with him. I enjoyed it, but I'm exhausted now. Baby LOVED it. He was going crazy inside the whole time and hasn't stopped since. Gave me terrible heartburn and acid reflux - hahaha.

Greats, I'm so sorry about your husband's best friend. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Ally2015

lit- haha, i normally use cashews, but almonds work well too 

ali- have fun at your newphews party!

this whole talk about delivering the placenta scares me!!

newbie- so jealous of your date selection, you can stock up on all different dates, lovely!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I'm hoping I don't need too many (I think she does one at each weekly appointment) I would be okay with just the one at 36 weeks! 

Ali- same here! Maybe I can wear my Christmas reindeer socks and feel a little better haha

Ally- the placenta talk scares me too! I've read how it's easy for some and difficult for others so I guess at least I know what to expect beforehand!


----------



## Angel5000

My sister pushed for 30 minutes or less with her first. But they waited to have her start pushing until my niece had descended pretty far, they wanted to let gravity do most of the work and it worked well for my sister. I'm hoping I am able to have a similar experience. 

However, this whole talk about placenta problems terrifies me. I have never heard of that! everyone else gives me horror stories about the birth itself and then is like "but the placenta just comes out afterwards no problem". I didn't even realize it could be a problem! :wacko: 


Greats - I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: 

Slammer - I don't know the details on it all, since it isn't my field, I just remember my sister reading several studies for one of her classes which talked about it as being a factor involved in something (self-esteem maybe). I think the difference between penis vs labia comparison is that at a glance a the labia aren't going to look drastically different but a circumcised penis looks very different from an uncircumcised penis (this coming from a girl whose first boyfriend was uncircumcised and was actually really thrown off because it looked nothing like what I had seen in pictures or health class). My DH is the same way though, he's uncircumcised when both his brothers are and we have no idea what factor went into his parents making that decision! I thought it was odd that they chose differently for him versus his brothers (especially when he and his brother are very close in age - only 13 months apart so not much changed in that time)


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Yes to the Christmas socks! 

Ally - Too many people for me! DS had fun running around, though! He passed out on the way home and slept 3 hours. I should have joined him because now he'll be up late again. 

Newbie - Glad you have a better selection than us! The packaged dried dates are fine for me. Although, I have a feeling I'm going to start to really hate them by the time I give birth!


----------



## Vankiwi

I love dates! Especially the medjool dates. Yum! 

I had suspected retained placenta last time but luckily it turned out not to be. One of my friends had retained placenta recently and had to have surgery!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Hi ladies! :wave: Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Everything is okay, I'm hanging in there. Just counting down the days. Almost there. :)


----------



## Ally2015

Vrogers , Angel: i have learnt there is so much more to labour than i thought at first, it really is scary, but hopefully we will all have easy labours and placenta comes out without us even realising it. 

ali- at least the little man had a good time eh. there are lots of ways to eat dates, i like them in bar form, they blend easily with other things, or you can cut up pieces and have it with yoghurt etc..

Vankiwi - that sounds horrific, how do they know or find out there is retained placenta??

i am actually now more scared about the placenta part than the baby haha!
I am feeling a bit more movement lower down, i hope he hasn't turned breech. Maybe he is just moving downwards slowly. I am having quite a bit of pelvic pain and peeing more often. 
The pram/pushchair and car seat arrived yesterday. Took DH hours to work out how to fold it up haha, was really funny. But it's actually a bit too big for our car! nightmare! i got it as part of a black friday deal. going to go back to store today and see if we can swap it with another one etc. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think one placenta starts coming out with the injection they only have 7mins before cervix closes and hence retained. The injection is a artificial hormone thats why x


----------



## slammerkin

I don't know about the artificial injections. My midwives I think waited an hour for mine to come, since their usual protocol of having you get up into a squat and push it out within 3-5 minutes didn't work. Mine was just too deeply embedded and was never going to detach on its own. After they got as much out as possible I had to transfer to hospital and go into the OR for an OB to make sure everything was removed. I've never met someone else in real life with a similar experience, so I wouldn't advise others to really worry about this. It's probably pretty rare, and totally not something you can prepare for or prevent.

Aside from the pain of the manual removal, the worst part was being separated from my baby for hours during all that and then being too destroyed hold her or try to feed her the first night. :( I really want that "golden hour" experience this time.


----------



## Ally2015

slammerkin- ouch! that sounds a bit traumatic. Hope things are better for you this time!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Oh fun, not! I was going to say that it is probably more rare than it sounds! Especially for the full uterus to be retained. I know it's more common for pieces to be left behind which can cause extra bleeding. 

Midnight - I don't think I got the injections. I just got the pitocin which I know often they will give or continue afterwards to help the uterus to contract down slowing the bleeding. I know they give methergine sometimes if there is bleeding that needs to be stopped that pitocin won't take care of. Sure there is others. From my understanding most problems from the placenta is from it being retained, as in not releasing from the uterine wall. Partial or full. I guess I never heard of the cervix closing that fast even with medication. It would some I'm sure since there isn't a baby pushing on it. I'd have to do some research to know more about that! 

Ally - Baby may be moving down getting ready for labor. I'm sorry about it being too big for your car. That's a real bummer. Glad ours fits in both! 

Skye - Hi! Hope you're doing well! It is getting close! 

Van - Glad it turned out well for you! 

I'm feeling more pressure down low, but I don't expect baby to drop since this is my second. He could, but doubtful. This morning he had my belly all lopsided because he was laying right up against it. I could rub his whole back! 

I'm also just getting generally more uncomfortable. My hips ache all the time, I feel a lot of discomfort down low, and I'm just over all sore. I think my nesting died down which makes me sad. I have a lot to do still. I still have groceries sitting in bags from a few days ago. :dohh: Partly because I want to reorganize the cupboards, but still.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - yes, that sounds really rare and quite crappy! I have never heard of that happening to anyone in RL before. My placenta was not 'retained' but just got really stuck for a bit. And maybe I'm just a wimp for pain but it was very painful for me. 

Ali - sorry you're so uncomfortable and now your nesting urge is gone. I still haven't gotten mine, except if you count feeling A TINY bit more productive in the third trimester but still incredibly tired and lethargic and unmotivated. :p 

For those panicking about the placenta - don't. I think it was just an unwelcome surprise to me that it was actually painful after all the pain and hard work of birth. I wanted it all to be over with, and ALL my adrenaline had worn off so absolutely nothing was helping with the pain anymore. It's probably worth realizing that it might involve a tiny bit more pain but is usually resolved shortly and it would be rare to get a retained placenta. I also have rarely heard about people having a really painful experience removing the placenta. Mine was a bit stuck so involved a lot more wrenching from the doctors and nurses to get it out, but even that probably isn't common. Hope that helps!?


----------



## Vankiwi

Ally I bled for around 10 weeks and had an infection, but they did an ultrasound and it was clear. As for my friend, she hemorrhaged after about 10 days as she did have a bit of placenta retained.


----------



## Elonaire

Hello :thumbup: My little man is due 28th January :happydance:


----------



## AliJo

Welcome Elonaire! I'll add you to the front page! Great to have someone new! Is this your first one?


----------



## Elonaire

Yes, He is my first. I'm so excited:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Welcome xx


----------



## newbie2013

Welcome!


----------



## Elonaire

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

Hmmm... haven't tried the stroller in the car. It should fit in mine but not sure about dh's. Hopefully we won't be keeping that car long and won't use it much with the baby. We only have one car seat, so don't want to keep moving it from one car to another. My car is safer anyway. The other one is an older model without many safety features.


----------



## AliJo

That's great! Congrats!! How have you been feeling through your pregnancy? 

I think we all have something to complain about at this point!


----------



## Elonaire

The first 18 weeks were pretty grim I had hypremesis, everything even water was coming back up and I was hospitalised and extremely tired :sleep:. It was the worst time of my life :cry: but from week 20 onwards ive felt pretty much fine despite the aches and pains :kiss::thumbup:. Little one has been growing perfectly all the way through just wanted to cause me pain I suppose :haha:


----------



## Ally2015

ali- we are going to swap it on monday for a smaller one. So all is ok really, plus the one we are getting now instead is much nicer :) 
im feeling a little pressure too every now and then. sorry to hear you are feeling more uncomfy- just a few short weeks left hopefully. My belly gets so lopsided too and tummy can feel so hard, i think it's his bum or back haha

lit- thanks for re-assurance, at least i am aware of it and know what could happen

vankiwi- ouch!!!


----------



## Ally2015

Elonaire- welcome, so glad to have a new lady join!! its my first too! sorry to hear you had a really rough time. I had an awful time but my timeline was different. I had a very easy pregnancy - no nausea, sickness, tiredness up until about 25ish weeks, and i developed this rare pregnancy immune disorder that resulted in me covered in a horrible blistered red rash. Was in hospital too, worse time ever!!! While it has eased off i have to stay on steriod treatment until baby born and i might have a flare up again as due date gets closer. 

these babies eh, giving us so much hassle already!


----------



## Elonaire

Ally - ouch sounds as poop as my experience but your little one looks adorable on the picture :) I'll attach my little mans 27-28 week 4d scan pictures to this (he looks exactly like his daddy) :bunny::blue:
 



Attached Files:







15220008_1022219711241146_5985658427364747643_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3









14937303_991175774345540_8050122994582639852_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ally2015

Elonaire said:


> Ally - ouch sounds as poop as my experience but your little one looks adorable on the picture :) I'll attach my little mans 27-28 week 4d scan pictures to this (he looks exactly like his daddy) :bunny::blue:

aww looks like he is sucking his thumb in the second picture x


----------



## Elonaire

He was a nightmare to get a good shot of in the scan, we had to go back, he is always snuggled up and will never budge. However towards the end of the 2nd try we got a little clip of him that looked like he was smirking and laughing like he knew. We can tell hes going to be a cheeky little boy :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cutie!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo sorry your nesting urge has gone! We put up our Christmas tree yesterday and it tuckered me out. Looks great though. :)

I ordered some PP supplies online - pads, Tucks pads, lansinoh for the nipples. I did order some dates too, so we'll see if I can eat them, lol.

DD was up during the night complaining that her belly hurt, but she didn't seem to need to poop or throw up. It was weird. Totally fine today. 

God, I don't want to go to work tomorrow. Why does it have to be Sunday night already??


----------



## vrogers

Welcome, Elonaire! Another FTM here, glad to have you join! 

Slammer- I'm order PP supplies off Amazon soon, have a little list started of things I've seen several people recommend. Not a fan of Sunday nights here either! 

We got the auto rock n play and fisher price swing set up. The baby room is more of a mess now because of all the boxes and trash, will need to get some huge trash bags and attack that room before dh does the dresser. I also got some soft black lounge pants from target this weekend for leaving the hospital


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - We just got ours up a couple of days ago. I want some ribbon to put on it. I'm hoping I get another nesting urge. I didn't have any PP supplies when DS arrived. I sent DH to the store for pads ha. Didn't use any tucks and they gave me a small thing of lansinoh. I bought some more but never opened it.

Glad your DD is okay! Maybe it was just something not settling well. 

Vrogers - The boxes around here are ridiculous. I was wanting to keep some to store other stuff but they're just obnoxious right now. 

Elonaire - So cute!! Thanks for sharing! The first part of your pregnancy definitely doesn't sound fun! Glad it's been better! 

I tried not to nap today so I would fall asleep easier and failed. I ate something and my stomach acted up so I went and took a nap with DS. Felt better and I'm still exhausted so hopefully won't have issues. I'm not excited to work with the way I've been feeling.


----------



## greats

Nesting has been happening to me in spurts... some days I organize and clean a lot then other days I bum around and just keep the girls fed and alive lol!

Thanks for all the kind words. We found out today that hubby's best friend was extremely drunk (4x the legal limit) and luckily nobody else was involved in his car accident. He did a couple tours of duty in Afghanistan with the Army and dealing with the loss of both his parents in the past few years, we think he just hit rock bottom and yeah. Only 27 years old, so young.

I never had issues delivering my placentas... both came out immediately after birth. Just had to do a quick push and that was it.

Have been getting more contractions in a pattern so will be requesting to get checked at my 34 week appointment tomorrow... had a sudden increase in cm plus pains in my cervix so am a little worried I'm already dilating.


----------



## Angel5000

I had my baby shower today. I feel so spoiled. My sister designed everything around a Star Wars theme which meant she was doing most of the put together of decorations herself, and it was a lot of work I'm sure, but it was amazing. My aunt found a local bakery that does AMAZING cakes that are gluten and dairy free (I'm only GF, but she and my mom are also dairy free) and seriously, it tasted better than a normal store bought cake. Most of my guests commented that it tasted better than most cakes. They decorated it with a picture of princess leia and wrote "it's a Jedi Princess!" on it. <3 

I came away with so much stuff! I still have a lot of bigger stuff and necessities to buy but my sister's neighbor who we've started to become friends with gave us her old stroller, pack'n'play and a diaper genie! :happydance: 

Oh, and Genius Idea here: My sister set up a diaper raffle. For every bag or box of diapers that someone brought they got an entry into the raffle. Then I had bought a gift pack as a reward (we were going to do a gift card but couldn't decide for where - so we did a nice gift basket). All in all I spent about $30 on the gift pack and I came home with 7 bags of diapers & a large costco size box of diapers (varying sizes of 1s and 2s). Plus my BIL made me an R2D2 diaper cake (yay star wars) using over 100 newborn diapers anda couple packs of wipes! :wacko: One of the best ideas I'd ever seen! 

I'm still gushing a little. <3 :) 


Welcome Elonaire! Beautiful Pics! 

Thanks everyone for the reassurance about the placenta! That helps! 

Greats - FX that everything is okay with you and baby and you aren't dilating yet!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , late to join but glad found your thread .. Thanks Ally2015 for telling me about it :) our little blue bundle is due 19th jan but at last scan they said they would want to induce me earlier due to him being a potential chunky monkey :) last baby 9.7 came week early and I found hard work to get him out :) 

I have 2 teenagers and a three year old. All amazing boys .Older 2 are really close but do there own thing now so we though it would be nice for youngest to have a sibling nearer to his age so here we are waiting for our last addition :) 
I'm still at work until 16th december .. Can't come quick enough !! 

I have 36 week scan on 19th where they will discuss natural or c section... I just feel he is running out of room now .. Can't wait to meet him x 

Apple x


----------



## Ally2015

slammerkin- let us know how the date eating goes... haha

vrogers- i really need to finish some shoppin g too, need breastfeeding bits like support bra etc. I have these maternity black leggings that are so comfy, i think i will take them to hospital, but invest in a couple more pairs. 

ali- hope you got a good sleep, i slept awful last night, feeling it today. Just wat to go home, curl up and sleep

greats- that is really sad about your husbands friend. Tragic. 
Yes best to get checked, let us know how appointment goes. Did you have your DD's early ?

Angel- i am so glad you enjoyed the baby shower and got lots of things! The star wars theme sounds so cool!


----------



## Ally2015

Apple- you are welcome! glad you joined. That is exciting that you might be meeting him earlier. Would you want a c section? have you had one before?

I have been feeling quite crampy, i definitely think babies head has move further down . I have growth scan next week and im hoping she can confirm whether i am right or not. 
What does everyones week look like? mine is quite uneventful really. Need to finish off some baby shopping and get some work done x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all.

Just been for a walk (waddle) in the frosty sunshine. Some NCT mums are meeting tomorrow but do not have much planned. My 12 yr old is having a bad time at school and I still have not got bubba stuff sorted xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Welcome to elonaire and apple. I read everyone's posts and had replies in my head to them, but I am just too drained to type a reply for everyone. Sorry haha. 

We had a very busy weekend and hosted a Christmas party last night. Got to bed late and then dd had a horrible night and was up for 2-3 hours. I think she maybe had some trapped gas/tummy issues because she was grunting a lot and sort of wiggling around like she was trying to pass gas but couldn't. Regardless, it was exhausting, and getting up for work was killer. Even more killer was listening to dd cry hysterically the entire time we got her ready, on the drive to day care and when I dropped her off. TBH I had tears in my eyes as well! I just seriously canNOT wait until I'm DONE work for the year and can actually just let her sleep when these rough nights happen (which are quite frequent with her) instead of torturing her waking her up too early and having to say goodbye every morning. :( It will be so nice to just be home with her. I can't wait. Only a month and a day to go until my last day of work. I also have some time off at Christmas in there so it's really not long to go. Sure feels like torture right now, though. 

This week just have to finish Christmas shopping (or even think of what to get people). Our house is thankfully now very clean because of our whirlwind cleaning before the party. I've made no preparations lately for baby and don't really plan on it for a while. Hopefully she doesn't surprise us with an early appearance.


----------



## slammerkin

So sorry to hear your DD had a bad night Literati! I can imagine it's very hard to have to wake her and take her to daycare like that. Poor thing. Hope she feels better today. 

I'm meeting with my manager tomorrow to discuss coverage while I'm out. Hoping to also discuss going fulltime remote starting the week before Christmas. I'll be hitting 36 weeks that week. My work is pretty flexible with telework so hopefully that will be OK. I could really do with the little extra sleep instead of getting up early to get ready and commute in.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - thank you! And I thought it was a coincidence that your DD had tummy troubles the other night as well. 

That would be amazing if you could telecommute for your last few weeks of work! Wonderful that your job is flexible like that! It definitely would be nice to sleep in a bit and be comfy and cozy at home! What sort of work do you do? Are you working right up until you give birth?


----------



## slammerkin

Yes, strange coincidence on our DD's tummy troubles!

I do web content management at a federal agency (as a contractor though). I do plan to work until the bitter end! People keep asking me when I'm gonna stop working, and I'm like "uhhh...the day before I give birth?" Lol. I don't want to waste any leave before baby comes. With DD I was in the process of organizing telework (at a different job) for my last couple weeks when she decided to come a little early! I was talking to my manager on a Friday about it, and he was like "It should be fine, but I need to talk to the Fed manager...you'll be here on Monday, right?" I said "I'll totally be here on Monday." Started having sporadic contractions on Saturday and gave birth on Tues (at 38+6)! So I managed to only take one day of leave before she was actually born. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- it's so bad, I also still have all the gift bags from the baby shower because they're too cute to throw away! They will probably be going in storage building though 

Greats- I'm sorry to hear about the alcohol thing, sounds like he really was dealing with a lot. Most men in my family are military and some struggled with horrible ptsd it's sad to see what they go through coming back home, I wish they were taken care of better especially after all they've seen and been through and how hard it is adjusting back home. 

Angel- glad the baby shower went well! We did a diaper raffle at ours as well, and I think we are set for awhile on diapers of all sizes! We even got a huge box of size 4 and size 5! 

Apple- welcome! I bet it's fun having a couple teenagers and a 3 year old! I can understand why you would want a sibling close in age with the 3 year old. Now that my younger brother and I are adults and get along (we fought growing up as most siblings do) I appreciate having a sibling so close in age! 

Ally- same here, I was looking at nursing tanks at target and wish they werent so expensive (24.99 just for ONE) but found some cheaper ones on Amazon so will probably end up with those! 

Literati- aw, I'm sorry for the bad night for dd! I hope she's feeling better today and you get some rest tonight! 

I woke up in the middle of the night with bad pelvic/hip pain and wondered if that was baby dropping. I also felt like I could breathe better (been having to sleep with two pillows propped up). I don't feel any pain now and not sure how to tell if she's actually dropped so I guess I'll find out for sure at my appointment next week. I'm actually hoping to be somewhat dilated and go at 37-38 weeks like my mother did with me. Obviously I want baby to cook as long as she needs, but lately I'm just DONE, like I'm sure is how we all feel at this point!


----------



## Ally2015

Lit- that is such a shame your DD had such a bad night and it must have been hard to drop her off. Bless you both. 

-vrogers- i think baby might be dropping too, but i am not sure. I feel movement lower done and i have been having a little back pain and pressure feelings. I also feel like when i am sitting down like on a chair, it's as if he is lying on me? does that make sense. i have scan next week so hopefully they can confirm if he has moved down or not. I am really hoping to have baby at 37-38 weeks too, i am DONE. i want my body back.


----------



## slammerkin

vrogers - H&M has nursing tanks - 2 for $24.99 or $29.99 depending on the pattern. I just bought some the other day. I tried a Target one last time and there was some stitching right at the hook area that itched relentlessly! Hoping these H&M ones work out better.

Anyone else having a lot of CM and hating it? I swear I get a little gush a minute or two AFTER using the toilet almost every time. It's seriously grossing me out. Pantiliners to the rescue, but I still hate it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I've had tons of CM this whole pregnancy, with a lot of those "gushes" ever since I hit the third trimester. It's very annoying and gross! I often worry I've started bleeding since I often feel crampy as well. Thankfully that has never been the case. 
Ambitious of you to work right until the baby arrives! But certainly takes full advantage of your leave with baby. :) Funny that you only got one day before your DD arrived. There is just no predicting these things!

Thanks, Ally and VRogers.

Cool that your babies seem to be dropping. I am carrying quite high still. Even my doctor commented that she was right up in my ribs! I carried much lower with dd1.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! It's been almost an inexcusable amount of time since I last dropped in. Across the board, I just haven't been very active on bnb this pregnancy. I am so far behind that I don't even know where to start with catching up with everyone. So I will just say that I hope everyone is doing well and babies are all healthy and growing. I'm going to try and stay active on here this next month or so :)

I am doing...okay. I'm 35+1 today and it's been a rough go of it this time around. I am still dealing with nausea daily, though the medicine has been a lifesaver the last few months. Pretty much daily I have long stretches of time with braxton hicks going every few minutes. Several times there have been real contractions in there as well, but nothing to make me need to go in to be monitored. There is a ton of low pressure and my feeling is baby is not going to make it to their due date! SPD has been sticking around for the last 10 weeks. It eased up for a couple weeks to just be a dull ache but is starting to act up again. Time to bust the stretches back out!

With all of that though, baby is healthy and doing great. We are THIS close to having everything ready for them to be here. I'm very hopeful by the end of the week we will be fully prepared. I am nervous of course, but more excited and just want them to be here and kiss their little fingers and toes. I am also very ready to not be pregnant anymore. I feel pretty confident this is our last and I am ready to deal with the emotional side of being done making babies so I can start enjoying the next phase, if that makes sense. 

Still team yellow and surprised by how easy it has been to not find out! I thought it would be so hard but I guess having a toddler is distracting from not knowing lol.

This turned out a lot longer than intended. I really hope you ladies are doing well and feeling okay. I can't believe we are just about at the home stretch and will be starting labor watch soon! Can't wait to see everyones beautiful little ones and hear your birth stories over the next few weeks!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- I get it, I've been feeling a little bit more pressure including on my bladder. I bet it'll be exciting to see how much growth there's been at your scan! I'm not sure if I get any more at my doctors or not 

Slammer- ooh thank you for the advice, we don't have an h&m close but I will try online! 

Kksy- so good to hear from you! I'm sorry it's been rough on you this time, I've only had a couple bouts of nausea in third tri and I didn't miss it from first tri at all. Sounds like most of us are feeling done with being pregnant, we are so close! Glad you and baby are both doing well :)


----------



## Angel5000

I decided to take some bump pics today since I'm at 35 weeks. I haven't been taking regular bump pics lately so I did a comparison to the last one I took in the same shirt (back to the last week of October). Not sure if there's a drastic change but I'm definitely feeling it more! 


Apple - Welcome! So exciting that you'll know soon when your LO will be joining you! I think Dec 16 will be my last day too...maybe. We go on break for the holidays then (I'm a teacher) and I'm supposed to return Jan 3-6, but I am REALLY hoping she comes by then so I don't have to go back! :haha: 


Vrogers - could the bad pelvic/hip pain be baby dropping? Because My hip/pelvic pain was much worse the last couple of days and I feel like maybe I'm breathing better but I really don't know. I'm with you on being DONE. I just really want this little girl to come out at the 37 week mark. :haha: 


Slammer - I'm having LOADS of CM lately! To the point where by the middle of the day, early afternoon, I really wish I had a change of underwear!! :dohh: I need to remember to start wearing some pantiliners....


kksy - good to hear from you! Glad you are doing well! :)
 



Attached Files:







15391167_10105190692397860_140682923376626608_n.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5









15337492_10105190692387880_1460530757041695988_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies thanks for being so welcoming :), 
Ally- no ive not had a section b4, it had been discussed as an option and we wil decided after final scan in 19th December..

vrogers- yes def hands full with older boys and three Yr old but wouldn't change it.. My eldest is at college now doing really well so doesnt need much from me in terms of my time as he just gets on with it .. We r really close.. My 14 year old is having trouble at school at the minute which is quite worrying as its got to the stage where I'm having to move him school.. We are waiting for a decision this week if he has been accepted with the plan of him starting straight after christmas which will fall within days of due date &#128547;...n youngest is just a delight :) ... Really excited for Father Christmas this year :) 

Got few days off work this week back in in thursday so been trying to do last bit of shopping... Last day on 16th can't cone quick enough!!.I think I'm trying to get over organised, ive spent a fortune gonna have to stop really ha .. Got family over tonight, just a few of us and making a curry and got some decorations for young ones to paint.., everyone bringing something so not that much for me to do really .. Trying to do my festive bit before I just can't move lol.. But think it's one of those moments where u think to urself .. Why did I do this !! ... Just trying to be good mummy I suppose, it's something I have done every year with older boys..I do need to take it easy a bit, im shattered and stomach really pulling lately...he was head down last week..got midwife today so will c if she thinks he is still in right position x


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - such a beautiful bump! Thanks for posting. I'm so shocked that your bump barely looks any bigger! I have grown monstrously since my last pic at 27 weeks! Haven't taken a pic yet but am going to get DH to take one this weekend. I know there is a big difference, though! 

Apple - enjoy your couple days off and have fun with your family over tonight! Sounds fun!

Kk - sorry you haven't been feeling well this pregnancy. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## AliJo

I'm just popping in real quick! I'll respond better tomorrow night. I need to be heading to bed here quick if I want any good sleep. I really did not sleep well or much last night. 

Tomorrow I'm 36 weeks! Starting to wonder where all those weeks went! Just going to get through the work day so I have a couple of days off to get things done. I can't keep putting it off at this point!

Apple - Wanted to say welcome!! I got the front page updated! So glad you joined us!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- not really had any discharge at all i think, maybe a little. I thought i would have tons!

kksy9b- so nice to hear from you! Sorry to hear you have been having a rough time though, but the end is near! glad baby is well, and yes please stay in touch and update us more regularly :)

vrogers- yes i am excited for scan and to see the little man one more time. 

angel- that is a lovely bump :) i think most of our are wanting our little ones out in the next couple of weeks, exciting. I am so looking forward to seeing how everyones labours go and seeing pics of the newborns!

apple- we are a friendly bunch! glad you joined. good luck at midwife appointment, do update us after

ali- yah on 36 weeks


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry only managed to read this page...so sorry if i missed anything. :(

Kksy- I am the same. My updates are terrible. Having other LOs makes the pregnancy fly by. We are also team yellow. I found out 3 other times and I know its still exciting but this time feels so so special not knowing and also not having people talk about our baby as if they 'know' what they like already by whether we have a boy or girl. I dunno,just christmas and not knowing is cool. With my 3rd I hesitated with pushing, I didnt want the ring of fire LOL so wandering if not knowing will give me that extra push motivation.
Sorry you still have bouts of sickness but hope its manageable.

Good luck at scan Vrogers!

Angel I am loving the bump pics!

Hi apple! I have older kids too. My son is 12 and daughter is 12. Then a 3 (nearly 4 YO) my son is having school issues too. On Friday he was so stressed and my BH got real bad from all the commotion in the house. I hope the change of school helps.xx

Hey LL cant wait to see a bump pic!

Happy 36wks AliJo. Hope you slept well.

Hope you are well ally.

I am 36+ 2 today? I thought I was 35 in my head so its whizzing by so fast. Feeling ok. Super tired but still in denial I am heavily pregnant. Its all been a blur. Worried about bonding with baby as just been so focused on the other 3 and big move that its just not been like it was for my 1st or 2nd. Obv i love baby but baby is not on my mind allll the time. Like so much other stuff lol.

My bump is massive
How on earth am I full term on sunday!?

Ive put on loads of weight now lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh eTA I had a scan at 35 week and baby was estimated as 5lb 3oz


----------



## Angel5000

This insomnia is killing me. I'm in bed by 9pm every night, fall asleep before 10pm most nights. I find myself waking up between 1:30-2am every night and CANNOT GO BACK TO SLEEP. Most nights I fall back asleep around 4:30 (my alarm goes off around 5am for work). Today I was still awake when the alarm went off. I am functioning on less than 4 hours of sleep every night, and those 4 hours are broken up because sometime between 10 and 1 I wake up from the hip pain and have to move. 

If one more person tells me "what do you think you're going to do when the baby is here, you won't sleep then either" or "it's God's way of preparing you for when the baby comes and you aren't sleeping" I think I'll punch someone. Two significant differences: when baby comes I'll have 3 months of leave so even if I am not getting a lot of sleep I WON'T be getting up at 5am to go to work and try to teach math to a 140 teenagers! And secondly, the excruciating hip/pelvic pain I'm dealing with (which is now almost nonstop even when I'm NOT moving) is (supposedly) going to go away after birth. So even dealing with no sleep I'll at least not have excruciating pain. 

My point? It's not the same thing and I'm tired of people telling me to get over it, or "well what did you expect". :growlmad: 


Literati - I was surprised too that I don't look a whole lot bigger! However at my doctor appointments I am measuring bigger (doctor says I'm measuring right on track and growth is good). I think it might be the shirt. :haha: And I think I've dropped some, which I think might make it look not quite as large. Carrying way up high made me look HUGE.


----------



## newbie2013

Angel5000, I'm right there with you on sleep. I'm going to be early but waking up so often that it can hardly be called sleep. My boss told me to have a nap in my office this morning - only way I got through the day. I'm also excessively thirsty, especially at night. I drink a lot of water, so don't know why I'm so thirsty. I think I drank almost a litre of water overnight, which doesn't help with waking up! At the same time, it is thirst that wakes me... and the baby and being uncomfortable... 

Baby shower tomorrow! I'm excited about it!


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight- nearly there! when did you have your other kids? were they all before 40 weeks?

angel - so sorry to hear and yes that must be so frustrating to hear. Have you got a pregnancy pillow, if not would that may be worthwhile? is there something that wakes you up every night or do you just wake naturally?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They were...

#1 39+5
#2 39+6
#3 39+4

Sorry about insomnia :(


----------



## Vankiwi

Angel that was me with DD - the insomnia was so bad! I'd wake at 2am every night, be awake til around 6am and then my alarm would go off at 7! It was awful! Once I was on mat leave I'd get a nap in the day and have no alarm so that helped.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - I'm in the same boat with insomnia, but mine usually starts around 3 or 4. It really is so hard. I can't wait to be done work and not worry about getting up and being productive after those nights. People make dumb and unhelpful comments all the time about everything, but especially pregnancy/motherhood. I understand being very annoyed. 

Newbie - I have been having the extreme thirst in the night as well despite drinking a lot during the day. I started putting a big water bottle beside my bed and I guzzle that whenever I wake up thirsty. Usually I get up and have to pee anyway, but it's nice to not have to get up for the water, especially since I'd often get back in bed and get all cozy and then realize I was still thirsty and have to get up again. It sure is annoying, though. 

I'm in a grumpy mood today for no particular reason. Really looking forward to being done work.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I hate peoples comments. I sleep and feel ill because I am pregnant. Yes sleep deprivation is hard BUT in pregnancy our bodys do so much it makes everything hard work x


----------



## vrogers

Angel- I think it may be that she's dropped, dh said it looks like I may be carrying a little lower. I hope so anyway. 
I definitely see quite a difference, you have such a cute bump! 
I'm sorry about the insomnia! Its the worst to finally fall asleep right before you have to get up. I've been dealing with insomnia a bit but since I'm in (online) school it's not a big deal to nap later. I hope it gets better for you asap! Also, I HATE when people make comments like that. I don't understand the point, it doesn't help anything! 

Apple- I'm sorry to hear about your 14 year old struggling! That's a rough age as it is. The start date near your due date is inconvenient though, let us know what you find out! 

Ali & midnight- happy 36 weeks!! 

Newbie- yay have fun at your baby shower!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , had midwife appointment today said everything on track, good heartbeat moving about lots , She did say she thought he was in breech position today but can move again.im 34 weeks on Thursday ..was suppose to have family round tonight but called it off as feel really ill,my teenager unwell, bad chest ..and looks like I'm getting it.. I'm so exhausted at the min and out of breath .. Must have got 3 hrs max sleep last night .. Just can't sleep ,like u other ladies I'll wake at 1am then that's it for hours .. So annoying &#128542;
Sorry for vent &#65039;xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - aww, so sorry you're so tired and not feeling well to boot! Hope you feel better soon. The insomnia sure sucks! 

Midnight - very well said about pregnancy wearing us out so much because of our bodies doing so nuch


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone! I appreciate having a place to vent, and it's so nice that everyone else understands my frustration! 

This morning my sister told me that her doctor recommended taking Tylonel PM during the last few weeks of her pregnancy to let her sleep. I did some research and it's a Category B medicine, just like Tylonel is, and did some more research on using Tylonel PM during pregnancy and apparently it's a fairly common recommendation from doctors. I had hubby pick some up today. I should probably call my doctor first but I won't get a reply right away so I'm going to try it tonight, and try to leave her a message tomorrow to see if it is something I can use more often for the next couple weeks. Because, seriously, if I have to repeat another day like today where I am teaching math on less than 4 hours of sleep, I might just die. :cry:

newbie - Oh that's awful. I'm so glad that your boss is so understanding! I wish I had the ability to do that! I think my students would probably destroy the place though. :haha: Enjoy your baby shower!! 


Ally - I don't have a pregnancy pillow but I do have a couple body pillows that I use. They help me stay comfortable, I couldn't sleep at all without them. There's nothing necessarily waking me up, I just wake up and I'm wide awake. Sometimes it's because i need the bathroom but last night that wasn't it at all, I just woke up. Wide awake. and couldn't go back to sleep at all. :nope:

Vrogers - Thanks! <3 That's nice that you have online school so you aren't quite as regimented to a set schedule. I just keep telling myself I have 1.5 week before the holiday break and then I can rest all I want during the day for 2 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## Ally2015

Sorry for all those suffering insomnia. Hope it gets better for you all. i feel sleepy alot and a lot of heartburn. 

i think i am feeling dehydrated, definitely need to up my water intake.

lit- i have those days where i am just grumpy for no reason. Hope the day goes in quick for you. 

newbie- i hope you have a fantastic time at the shower- update us after

apple 111: baby still has time to turn, fingers crossed. Hope you feel better soon though. 


angel- this forum is great for venting isn;'t it :) 
Hope the Tylonel PM helps.


nothing really to update, moving in with parents this weekend. They have a huge house, so DH and I will get the big bedroom downstairs. We are going to just get a nice little sofa and desk in there so we can have our own time.

one things that has been on my mind , and maybe those who are not FTM's will have some insight- how did having a baby change your relationship with partner/DH?
i just have it in my head i'm going to be a sleep deprived mess and dh and i will never get any proper time together etc.


----------



## slammerkin

I really feel for those of you suffering insomnia. That has to be so hard. I'm just sleeping fitfully and am too uncomfortable to get good sleep, but at least I'm not awake for hours at a time. 

The vast majority of comments people make while you're pregnant are rude or unhelpful, and it really pisses me off that people don't think through what they say to pregnant women. I get comments about "are you sure it's not twins?" "are you sure they have your due date right?" SHUT UP

Sleep will probably be bad with a newborn, but it's different, and at least you can begin to be more comfortable without the massive belly. I actually didn't find the newborn period too hard - waking every two hours didn't bother me much. Waking every hour or less once DD hit four months - now THAT sucked! lol

Ally I think it varies a lot how a baby impacts your relationship, but most people do see a decline in the relationship for a while. Thankfully that wasn't the case for us. We were both just very flexible and tried to help the other as best we could. In the early days I just recovered and fed the baby and DH took care of things like shopping and cooking. I think it made a big difference that when I went back to work at 3 months DH stayed home with DD during the day (since he works weekend nights), so we ended up with probably the most equitable childcare arrangement possible. We both had to struggle through getting her to nap, changing a lot of diapers, dealing with sleep deprivation. Since we were both so in the weeds with her, we knew exactly how the other was feeling and could trade off when one of us was beyond exhausted and needed a break. I couldn't handle sex until I was 8-9 months PP and DH never pushed the issue at all. After DD's first year I honestly felt like it had been our best year together because we had just taken everything in stride and worked together. I'm tearing up thinking about it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sex is a big issue I think as it does make you close but as long as you still cuddle and do things for one another like little hugs and kisses etc its OK. Its only temporary and a baby can make you closer too xx


----------



## newbie2013

I had such a great time at my shower today. And baby was thoroughly spoilt. I've made four or five trips from the car with gifts before I collapsed on the couch and there are still a few gifts in the car! I can't move right now, much less contemplate going down to get the rest. I live on the (american) third floor/everywhere else's second floor with no elevator. I'm exhausted! Can't wait for dh to come home to see our dining room table, which is covered in gifts. I'm so grateful to my colleagues who arranged everything and everyone who bought gifts. I'm tearing up right now... so touching!


----------



## AliJo

I made this really long and I apologize in advance!! 

Newbie - Glad you had a wonderful time at your baby shower with such a great outcome! 

Ally - For us, things got really stressful at first. It didn't help that I most likely did have postpartum depression that or a very severe case of baby blues and had to go straight back to classes which were stressful on their own. We got closer than ever, though, thanks to DS coming into our lives. He was definitely a new type of bonding between us. It's important to keep close on other levels than just your children, though.

Angel - I kept meaning to pick up Tylenol PM for the nights before I have to work, but always forgot. I'm paranoid and will only take it if DH can respond to DS if I don't wake up for some reason. I hope it works out for you! 

Apple - Sorry you aren't feeling well! I'm afraid I'm going to get sick right as baby comes! DS is getting a stuffy nose and coughing in his sleep. I was also around a sick coworker. I will hate it if baby comes and gets sick really soon! Sorry for the insomnia. I think a lot of us have been there now. 

Midnight - You're getting so close! I know you're only a couple of days ahead of me but seems like you have them just shy of 40 weeks! I don't know what to expect. DS came at 40+4 according to their due date, but I honestly think they were ahead because I had a later scan and they aren't as accurate to date with. My cycles are very regular which would have put me at having DS at 39+2. My due date with him based on LMP would have been Sept 16th instead of the 7th that they had me at. 

Kk - Glad to hear from you on here! Would be a great time to be more active on here. We're all going to be labor watching soon and meeting our little ones! I'd be getting super impatient at this point to find out what baby was if I didn't know! Glad you get that experience, though! 

I don't get a ton of rude pregnancy comments probably because I don't see many people. It is irritating when they blow you off because "Oh it's because you're pregnant." At work I get irritated when one of my coworkers blames all my stress and everything on my pregnancy. No. My job sucks. Sure pregnancy isn't making it better, but I'd still be having a hard time. The stress doesn't come from my pregnancy. She doesn't help it all when she starts to have a melt down, can't handle the more stressful cart because she can't keep it together, goes out for countless smoke breaks, and then tells me everything will be fine. Yep, tell the pregnant lady that doesn't take lunch or breaks so she can get out of there on time that everything is fine. If I work with her again and she tells me that I'm pretty sure I'm going to lay it out for her and tell her to back off. I've had it. 

I'm still pretty irritated from work. I had a horrible two days thanks to corporate being in the building doing a mock survey. I didn't get out of work till 8 last night when I'm scheduled till 6. I probably still didn't get everything done. I didn't take a lunch break or any sort of break for that matter unless you want to count hiding in the bathroom for a minute or two so I can try to pull it together. I do only have 4 more days there since I'm part time. I should only have to work with the one coworker for 1 more day if that.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely RE baby shower! Enjoy xx

I cant believe you are still working, heres to the last 4 days xx


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- glad the shower went well! I was so sore and exhausted after mine and slept so good that night 

Ali- I'm sorry about work! I have so much respect for you, I get so tired so easily and would be useless at a full time job. 

Told dh baby could (even though she most likely won't) come in 2 weeks, and that's around the time my mom had me, and he said he needed to do the dresser this weekend. I was mostly trying to freak him out about how close we are haha. I'll take a few trash bags to the baby room and get all the boxes and trash out and then work on packing hospital bags. I just hate not knowing when baby is going to come, it would be nice to know exactly how much time I have left!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- sounds like you two were working as a great time when your baby was born. 

midnight- sex is important for intimacy but i guess after baby its the extra cuddles and kisses with OH can replace that until you are ready for sex again. 

newbie- so glad you had a great shower and that baby was spoilt! :)

ali- thats a shame, hopefully the baby blues will stay away this time. I know people shurg off baby blues, i have heard people say how can you be down once you have had a baby, but i totally get it. Thanks for sharing. Agree about bonding on other levels, i guess the good thing about moving in with parents is they can look after baby and dh and i can have some alone time. 
sorry you are having such a rough time at work, sounds really tough. Just a few more days left though, yah!

vrogers- i know- it would be great to have a date, but hopeuflly we will start getting signs beforehand and instinct will tell us its starting to happen...


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - wow that is so annoying of people to say that to you. I find the things people will say to pregnant people absolutely atrocious! I've had a few rude comments but people have mostly kept their mouths shut this time. However, I keep having people ask when my due date is (and I can tell they think it must be imminent), and when I tell them they act quite surprised and say, "oh! That's quite a while yet!" Thankfully they have so far bit their tongues, but I can tell they are shocked it's so "far away" because they were thinking I look huge. Even just their facial expressions annoy me! :haha: 
My dd was the same about being way worse with sleep after the 4 mo sleep regression (except hers happened at 3.5 months). However, I have never ever been so deliriously tired as I was the first two weeks. Also I actually wasn't as tired after the 3.5 month mark despite DD sleeping way worse because that's when I started co sleeping and it allowed me to get a lot more rest. So it all just depends I guess. But I definitely am dreading the waking every hour stage if it happens again (for DD it lasted until she was over 16 months). 

Ally - I think everyone has a bit of a transition phase with their DH after the baby comes but it is very different for everyone! A lot of people adjust very quickly and don't have very many issues. For us unfortunately we did have quite a tough go. DH had also just started a high pressure job right when DD arrived. He wasn't around nearly as much as I'd have liked (although, technically more than he is now), he was stressed and I think also depressed. Not sure if the depression was from DD or his job or both. However, he really withdrew and he also wasn't nearly as helpful or involved as I thought he would be (he is usually a pretty helpful and involved husband), and I became extremely resentful. Our relationship was pretty rough for probably a good full year. After I went back to work our relationship did seem to improve a lot and he started helping out a lot more. I sincerely hope that isn't just because I started working and that he plans on being uninvolved when I'm home again, because I can't handle that! We also were unable to dtd for a full 17 months after dd's birth because I developed a condition called vaginismus. I think that definitely put a strain on the relationship as well. When my cycle finally came back at 17 mo PP, my hormones regulated and the pain thankfully disappeared. Anyway, we are a very bad example but that's our story so thought I'd share it. 

Newbie - I'm so glad your shower was so great and that you got so spoiled! You deserve it! 

Ali - I am really sorry about your crappy, stressful job and so happy for you that you're almost done. Hang in there. You have almost made it! I'm sure you cannot wait to be done for good! 

VRogers- I'm glad that scared your DH into wanting to get things done! Haha


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - It's only part time, but 24 hours a week there is enough to make me hate my job every week! The 12 hour shifts wouldn't be so bad if I actually had time to rest. Some days aren't bad but those are few and far between. I was so out of it at work yesterday! I was told things I didn't remember and it was just awful. 

It's really starting to weigh down on DH how close it is. I'm still kind of in the whole "It can't be that close.." phase. I'm good at being in denial. 

Lite - I really can't wait to be done. It'll be stressful looking for another job, but I'm really hoping I land one that doesn't make me depressed just thinking about it. There are parts of my current job that I love, but I can't rule chaos in that setting. 

Ally - It really sucks feeling so low after having a baby and not everyone feels like that. I was over the moon in love with DS and didn't want to be apart from him at all, but everything else was awful. I hated my pets and I LOVE animals. I expect to go through that again. I'm trying to prepare myself to handle it better. 

Midnight - Oh how I wish I didn't have to. I do tend to get painful contractions and more pressure in my pelvic region when I work, so maybe that's a plus. 

I have my 36 week appointment tomorrow. Yay for getting swabbed for GBS! Ugh. They may check me since they're already there, but I honestly don't know if they will or not. Kind of hoping they'll mention a growth scan just so I can get a peek at baby once more before he's here!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- see 12 hour shifts would get to me pregnant or not! When I worked retail we usually worked 6-8 hour shifts, and 12 hours on Black Friday. 
Good luck at your appointment! I'm hoping I get a growth scan as well, curious to see how much she weighs now


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - They're more emotionally tolling on me when I'm not pregnant than physically. I hate being away from my family the whole day. When I did overnights when DS was a baby I'd sleep pretty much all day and he'd come in and nap and feed with me, but I wouldn't really see him for 3 days in a row. Definitely not worth it! Seems like most people love the 12 hours and I think I'd be okay with them if my children weren't young. I find the family time on a daily basis is more important than four days off when they're little. DS doesn't really get that he gets me for several days in a row. What he gets is he didn't see me all day and now I'm going to bed, but he wants to play and wants time with Mom. 

I was starting to swell yesterday at work. I was drinking a lot of water and was super thirsty still, but I was hardly going to the restroom. I got home and checked my feet and what not, but didn't see much swelling other than right above my toes. I also felt it in my hands. Then even overnight I only got up once to use the restroom. I think it's probably dispersed at the moment. Just want I want to see on the scale when I go in tomorrow!


----------



## Ally2015

Lit- thanks for sharing. Sounds like a hard time, and i really hope things are going to be better for you this time round.

ali- i cannot believe how close it is now either, and if baby comes before due date, then its really no time at all. I still have a bunch of stuff to buy and pack hospital bag etc. i do hope the baby blues stay away from you this time. 

good luck on your appt, let us know how it goes.
Ive not had any swelling yet but i am not weighing myself, its too depressing. i feel so fat. 

vrogers- i have growth scan next wed, but the NHS don't tell you the weight. or at least in the hospital i am at they don't. i would quite like to know, it's my baby, why withhold that from me! last time they just said he is in the 50th percentile.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They wrote it on my notes here Ally. Said 5lb 3 at just under 35 weeks but I dont know how accurate they are. They said my daughter was going to be under 5lb at birth and she was 6lb 15...but that was 10yr ago!

Good luck at all apps.

My heartburn is back. Its made me sick all morning *cries(


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I'm also experiencing some swelling lately. It isn't as bad as last time but I'm definitely feeling it. The other night we had people over so I was sitting on a kitchen chair with my feet down as opposed to sitting on the couch with feet propped up like I normally do, and I could seriously feel my feet swelling by the minute!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Same here about it not being as bad. I can barely see it but I can feel it. I gained 3 lbs since last appointment. There is just no way other than water weight and baby! 

Midnight - Sorry your heartburn is back! Mine never went away and just continues to get worse. I have to tackle it with 12 hour maximum strength heartburn medication and use Tums to battle breakthroughs. 

Ally - Try asking specifically? Or check your notes like Midnight did. I don't have any online information to access, but I think it's because I never actually set it up. I should ask next time I go in. 

Appointment was typical. GBS was done and the results come in a week so I'll know next appointment. Last time I was negative, so hoping for the same. 

They didn't check me which is fine. I actually don't expect it even next week. Probably at 38, though. I honestly don't remember when they did, but I remember it happening twice so maybe it was 39 and 40. Who knows! I'm fine with not being checked as it's not a very good indicator anyways. 

Fundal height was 35, HR 142, and pre registration is in. Did talk about possibly going somewhere else to deliver since it's closer and they just said to let them know so my information can be sent over. 

Something I noticed when I stepped out of the shower yesterday. I have the linea nigra line starting to show up. Although, if I look down I can't see it. Only in the mirror.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - my linea nigra only just showed up in the last few weeks as well! I am fairly sure it showed up a lot sooner last time! 

Hope your GBS test is negative! 

That weight gain is nothing. I gain an unmentionable number every time haha.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Ha, sorry! It's been pretty much a pound a week for awhile for me. At first I was jumping a lot quicker. I definitely had the line waaay sooner with my first.


----------



## newbie2013

Blood pressure dropped super low today - 80/45. I felt awful. Ate some food, drank lots of water and lay with my feet elevated for a while. Finally got back up to 90/50 and the school doctor was happier with that. Going to take it easy tomorrow.

Swelling over here, too. Not too bad and hoping it will go down overnight.

We're getting closer to the end, ladies!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- ugh I can understand why it would be so emotionally exhausting then especially with little one(s). Glad your appointment went well! I'll have to keep in mind that it isn't a great indicator because I know if she says there's nothing going on I'll be a little disappointed. 

Ally- if they can tell you the percentile you would think they would tell you the weight. I've heard it can be off quite a bit at the end but at least for me it would be interesting to have an idea! 

Midnight- with you on the heartburn, it has picked up and I've had it allll day today, cold water has been helping a little 

Newbie- hope you are feeling better now! I'm also with all of you who are swelling 

We have our last ultrasound attempt (the one we paid for about 5 weeks ago) Wednesday evening, I'm hoping she's head down for sure but now that it feels like the end is in sight I'm not super concerned with trying to see her face. It's already paid for so might as well do it!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - well I hope you have fun seeing baby again even if you still don't see the face! 

Newbie - yikes that doesn't sound fun about your blood pressure! I don't think that's ever happened to me before,although on Tuesday for the entire day I felt faint and short of breath so that wasn't fun either.


----------



## Ally2015

midnight.ali- doesn;t have weight on my notes, just says he is in the 50th percentile. I did ask at my last scan but she said we dont disclose this info. Ill ask again on wednesday at my scan.

ali- glad appt went well. i got linea nigra a long time ago now. Ugh i feel for you RE weight gain. I just dont want to know how much i have gained.

newbie- hoping you feel better soon. I did faint twice in this pregnant and i think that was due to lower blood pressure. Hasnt happened again thank goodness. Just drink lots and eat regularly. 

vrogers- i hope ultrasound goes well, i hope you get some nice pics. i have my growth scan on the wed also so lets hope we have nice healthy babies who give us some good pics!

nothing really to report. I guess my main concern in the coming weeks is my rash flaring up, which happens in majority of cases. i managed to join an online group of other women who have suffered it, and it made me sad. pemphigoid gestationis is a horrid disease. I hope continuing to apply the steriod cream will keep it at bay. The cream comes with it's own problems anyway, such as really dry skin and thin skin so my skin bruises and gets marks easily. 
Honestly, i am looking forward to just having my baby now and getting my skin back to it;s normal lself. Never in my life did i have any type of skin problem before, so i have my days where i feel quite down about it all, especially as i have marks all over my skin. Dermatologist said they fade away in their own time after birth 

rant over! 
whats all your plans for weekend?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My line has shown up too. Never had this before!

Starting to get nervous. So unprepared but think baby needs to be born so I can start to feel more like me. I feel like I am snapping at everyone. I jùst wanna start our new routine. Xx


----------



## newbie2013

Ally2015, I'm so sorry you're going through this! Praying that you get through the rest of your pregnancy safely and it calms down afterwards.

Long weekend for me! Hanging out and buying a few bits and pieces for baby are on my list of things to do. And sleep!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- I hope yours goes well too! And I'm sorry you are having to deal with the rash- I think it's good you've joined a group with other women who know exactly how you feel. I hope it lays low and goes away quickly after birth

Newbie- long weekends are the best, enjoy! :) 

Only plan really this weekend for me is for dh to get started (finally) on the dresser and I'll be able to finish organizing baby's room. Right now there's only a small amount of storage so most things are crowded on a storage shelf or in her crib. It'll feel nice to finally have finished


----------



## slammerkin

Haven't posted in a couple days...

Ally I hope you get by without a flare up of the rash. It sounds awful.

It seems like we're all feeling a bit sick of pregnancy. I'm over it. I just want to have the baby and be done. I hate the belly. I hate going to my appointments. I haven't been particularly impressed with most of the midwives and doctors that I've seen. I saw a young midwife yesterday and she was mostly useless with the questions I had. It just leaves me feeling like I want to cry. I hate going to the doctor in general anyway. I asked about an ultrasound to check the placenta since with DD it was too deeply embedded and DH is scared of that happening again. An NP I saw many weeks ago said it was something we could do. This young midwife yesterday was like "I don't think we can do anything with that" but said she'd ask a doctor. So I get a call from a complete ditz of a receptionist on my way home saying they've written me a referral to an ultrasound place to look at it. :: eye roll :: Trying to get the details of the referral and where to go from this receptionist was torture too. 

I was also trying to figure out when I needed to decline the eye ointment - if I need to file something with the office, or just say it at the hospital when we go. And she starts asking me if I'm doing a birth plan and going round and round about that because I wasn't sure if I need to bring that to the office, or just to the hospital. She just wasn't answering my questions directly. 

Annnnd she felt baby's position but said absolutely nothing to me about it. Like...silence. Could you possibly say ANYTHING about what you're doing and what the position is?? I shouldn't have to ask. And I didn't even because I was too annoyed with her and just wanted to leave. The only "chat" I got out of her was about whether I'm having a boy or girl, and whether I already have a boy or girl at home. I don't want to chit-chat about that! I want you to answer my questions and discuss what's happening AT THIS APPOINTMENT RIGHT NOW.

Sorry, complete rant there. It's sad that the best part of my appointment was booking all my future appointments afterward with a receptionist that I usually don't like. :(


----------



## slammerkin

On a more positive note I put away a bunch of diapers and little toys for baby last night (had to unroll all the ones my coworkers had rolled and rubberbanded for my "diaper cake" at the shower they threw me). DD had fun helping me. DH is also doing a bunch of odd jobs around the house, so that's nice. I need to organize the baby clothes, but we should be fairly well set up by the time this baby comes. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I'm sorry you're so disgruntled and unhappy with the prenatal care you've been provided this pregnancy. It does sound very annoying. I've also found I have had less good care this time around but I do at least like my doctor. That's exciting you got a bit of baby stuff to put out. I've received nothing this time and am sure I won't. I don't even have any idea where our old baby toys are and have no motivation to get them out. I haven't taken any clothes out or anything. This poor baby is not getting much preparation. Hopefully she can forgive me for being so tired and unmotivated. 


Ally - I truly hope your rash doesn't flare up again. It really does sound awful. Sounds like you're doing everything in your power not to let that happen. Try not to stress! 

Newbie - wow, enjoy your long weekend! :) You deserve it! I wish I had one as well. This wait until Christmas break is almost killing me because of all this stupid insomnia. Getting up is brutal, and doesn't help that it's pitch black out and -30 C outside. :( 

VRogers - I hope you and DH have fun organizing baby's room this weekend. Good for you. I'm fairly certain this poor baby's room (shared with our office) is not going to get any more organized before she arrives, even though it's a mess right now. I just have no energy. Sigh. 

Midnight - I also feel very unprepared but maybe it will be nice for baby to just come so I can be myself again as well. I definitely haven't been a joy to be around this pregnancy either. I am finally a bit less irritable but I have no energy and never really feel happy. 

I'm not even looking forward to my weekend aside from the sleeping part. DH's family is celebrating Christmas on the 17th and we have been so disorganized this year so we have to run around to a bunch of different places buying EVERYONE'S presents on Saturday! There are 6 adults and 5 kids to buy for on his side so it's kind of a lot. Plus have to make Christmas photo prints, address Christmas cards for 45 people, etc. Also have to clean house and make cookies as am hosting a cookie exchange on Sunday afternoon with a few friends. Just thinking about the weekend makes me tired. :(


----------



## Ally2015

thanks for all the thoughtful well wishes regarding my rash. It just feel so cruel to have that on top of the normal pains and aches and stresses of pregnancy too. But as long as this baby is healthy and happy, thats the most important thing.

Midnight- i hear ya! i want my body back now too. Really hopinh mines is ready to come out around 37/38 weeks.

slammer- this is the best place to rant! sorry you are not satisfied with your care, it does. It is frustrating when people don't answer your questions. At least you are pretty much organised though. 

lit- i hope you manage to get lots of sleep at the weekend :) Saturday does not sound like fun, but hope you manage to get all the presents quickly. Never heard of a cookie exchange but it sounds like fun!!

dh and i still have to buy xmas presents but he has 13 nieces and nephews, 2 sisters and 1 brother. But we are just going to buy a few small bits and send over as we really need the money for rest of baby stuff.


----------



## slammerkin

That sounds like an exhausting weekend literati! I hope it's not as tiring as it sounds. I don't have anything planned except a tiny birthday party on Saturday morning for which I don't even need to buy a present. Oh, I need to do Christmas cards too though. We took DD to see Santa on Weds and I'm trying to decide if I want to get prints of the picture to put in my cards. It's not the best picture, but it's something. DD was excited, but scared so DH and I are in the pic and DH doesn't like how he looks, lol.

It doesn't seem to matter even if I did find a doctor or midwife I liked. They said at the hospital tour that basically the doctors don't do anything and don't catch the baby unless there's something going wrong. A midwife will catch and there are a lot of them, so it could be anybody on duty when the time comes. Hopefully I'll just get some nice nurses at the hospital and that will be good enough.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - That's definitely no fun! I did have that happen to me once and I did what you did except I couldn't sit down. I had to continue to try to pass medications with my blood pressure dropping then raising then dropping. My heart rate was really fast on top of it. Managed to get through it and then I actually did have time to sit and by the time I was passing my next round I felt a little better. It's a weird feeling, but I could tell every time it dropped. Hopefully it won't happen again for you!!

Vrogers - Definitely isn't a good indicator! You can stay a 2 for days and weeks and you can go from 0 to 10 in a matter of hours sometimes quicker! I think they mainly check to make sure you're not dilating and not realizing it. My OB wouldn't want me walking around if I was dilated to 4 cm.

Hope you can see her little face! If not, then like you said it won't be long till you meet her! Maybe this means she'll be real snuggler! I'm jealous of the ultrasound! I want to see this baby again so bad right now! 

Ally - Ask them why! If they have that information documented anywhere then it's your right to know. If they just don't use it flat out because it's not a good indicator then I guess that's a little bit of a different story. 

I really hope you don't have to deal with it again with another pregnancy! At least you'll know the signs, but I'd be dreading that it would come back! 

Midnight - Same here with being snappy. I get irritated and snappy then I want to cry because I feel awful that I did it! DS is sick and grouchy because of it and I know it's because of that, but I can hardly handle it right now. 

Slammer - I don't blame you one bit for being irritable with her! Maybe she's inexperienced, but there are ways to handle that professionally. If she felt for position and couldn't tell she could simply tell you what her BEST guess was and she wasn't 100% sure. As for your questions she should have told you she will find out for you if she didn't know. Beating around the bush makes you sound like you don't know what you're doing. Telling someone you don't know and will find out lets them know you DO know what you're doing even if you don't have the answer. 

It's too bad about the doctor/midwife situation. I know there are some doctors around here that say they will be there for you no matter what. My SIL's doctor said the only reason she wouldn't be there is if she was in L&D as well. She was expecting around the same time and sure enough with a NB at home she was there to deliver. 

Great on getting things done, though! I did buy a smaller pack of NB diapers and a box of 1s so I should be okay on that for awhile. I still have a lot to get done but some things we need to buy so we may have to wait till tax time. Like a dresser. The closet won't be big enough for both boys. 

Lite - I have so many nieces and nephews to buy for and I feel bad because I just can't do it this year. Blood wise I only have 1 niece and 2 nephews, but add in my stepmother's grandchildren there are 7 more!! 

I would just give 20 dollar gift cards for the older ones, but I don't trust their parents to use it on them.

No real plans this weekend. I have to work Sunday. Probably just going to attempt to get things together better for baby. I want to really get through things and get rid of some stuff, but it's hard to find the energy after getting the need to be done stuff out of the way. 

I was just thinking how I'll be considered early term by definition next week. It's all weighing down on me now! I'm extremely exhausted lately as well. Then when I can nap I can't do it. It's quite frustrating. 

Sorry for yet another long post!


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- that sounds absolutely ridiculous that they wouldn't tell you anything about baby's position, that they didn't think they could do anything to see about the placenta position, and wouldn't answer any of your questions. I would have trouble wanting to stay with them but at the same time it's late to switch. I'm sorry you're having such a bad time with them! we should be able to trust our doctors and feel cared for and especially our babies cared for. 

Literati- thank you! I have a feeling it won't be ready by the time she's here but she won't be in there for awhile so I guess it's alright. As long as she has a place to sleep I think we're good. I definitely hear you on being too tired! 

Ali- that makes sense! i definitely didn't realize how fast you could go to 10. That's encouraging though! 
Thank you, I really do hope she's a snuggler, dh hated being held when he was a baby and I don't think I could handle that haha. I wish I knew if I'll get a growth scan but at the very least I'll see her somehow. I feel like I could see her on u/s every day and not get sick of it, it's so amazing


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks y'all. I'm sure she would have told me the position if I asked, but it was just weird that she was checking and didn't volunteer anything! I'm sure my care will be fine for delivery, but I'm just not enthused about anyone except for one nurse I've met there.

Was talking to my best friend tonight, who has bad anxiety, and she's anxious about trying to get pregnant in the next year, and anxious about my upcoming birth too. I didn't even remember, but apparently she was anxious and worried about me when I had DD because I didn't tell her I was in labor and she went days trying to contact me and me not getting back to her. Having this discussion just made my own anxiety about this birth rear its head and I was crying on the phone. She felt bad for me ending up crying, but I probably needed to do it anyway!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I agree! I even looked at ultrasound devices!! :haha: 

Slammer - I'm sorry about your anxiety! That's great you had someone to cry with, though! She sounds like a wonderful friend. I'll probably do what I did last time and not think much about it till it happens. Then when it does I'll just go with the flow. 

I keep having crying sessions. It's not like me to cry at all. Before DS I hardly shed a tear for anything. DH is actually more likely to tear up than I am! I cry a little more now that I have him because I worry about things involving him and it gets to me. Right now I can cry over the smallest things! Plus, my fears keep coming to me and I can't help it and end up crying. 

Update on the dates - I am starting to really hate them!! They aren't bad and I "like" them, but they're too sweet!! I just get through them. Prunes are much better! 

I also had two people on FB have their babies recently! Both super cute girls! One was one of my cousins and another one from a game I played with her. Making me want to meet my baby even more!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo I'm mostly just trying not to think about the birth too! I know once I was in labor with DD I was in my own world and wasn't worried despite being fearful beforehand.

I'm also crying more than usual. I'm not much of a crier usually either.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm mostly stressing about changing hospitals just for delivery. I hate the fact that it'll be a different place than what I'm use to. I need to call over there this week and see what they want me to do for the flip then let my OB know so they can send the information. I want to just continue my care where I'm at and deliver here in town. Only reason I'll deliver at my current OB is if I go in for an appointment and a complication comes up and they want to deliver right then. 

It'll be way easier for DH to visit with DS, though. Wish he could be there the whole time but DS is going to need his father. Plus no one to watch him the entire time. Just during delivery.


----------



## greats

Just caught up! Sounds like everyone is just about done with pregnancy. In the same boat over here! Just over it.

I've been on an intense nesting kick this past week and with my girls being stuck inside all day because it's been too cold (and now we're in the middle of a snow storm) I broke down crying hysterically this morning. Just too tired, too sore, too much of everything right now.

I finally managed to sort through all of our baby clothes plus the toddler sizes. Definitely feels like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders. Having a 3rd girl is crazy... I brought out all the newborn and 3 month size clothes and holy shit... we 40 onesies, 18 footie pajamas/sleepers, 15 pairs of pants, 4 hoodies, and 10 hats. And that's just newborn and 3 month size O_O

Plans for this weekend will be sitting out this snow storm... expecting 8-12" of snow so finished my grocery shopping today and other errands.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

37 weeks!


----------



## Anababe

Hi everyone!

Just caught up! Looks like we are all definitely ready to have our bodies back and meet our babies!

Midnight - Yey for 37 weeks!!

Greats - I feel exactly the same, just too sore and tired now. Sounds like you have more than enough clothes.. I've not even began to sort through clothes for her yet was just saying to OH this morning I need to start sorting through what we have got for her. 

Sorry for those suffering insomnia, I'm usually like that but I'm sleeping alot better these days, apart from finding it difficult to get comfy I'm usually ok once asleep. 

Midwives rang last week and said my iron is low still and I'm going to struggle to get it up in time.. so I'm on iron supplement now, the liquid not tablets and I hate it. It tastes vile and makes me feel so sick. My HB is 102 (So its low but not drastically) and ferritin is only 3.. but explains why I'm so tired and also have been so short of breath. I def need to get it up best I can to have my homebirth.

I'm huge now, and hurting all the time, I'm tired and snappy, have no patience for anyone so I'm def ready to have baby and get back to normal. I'm not quite prepared as in don't have all the stuff I need but not too much left to get now just a moses basket and nappies etc

I'm feeling really upset this year because my children are used to such a huge xmas with loads of presents and this year we just can't afford it at all. I've only got two weeks and I've barely even began to think about xmas. I just hope they are not too disappointed :-(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh ana exact same here. Moving took all our money +cars. Just can not afford it :(


----------



## Ally2015

Just getting properly online now, had wifi issues and this weekend was hectic. 
Just reading everyones updates now:

slammer- glad you had a wee cry. It is really getting so close now. Its a shame you aren't impressed by the staff but im sure all will be great on your birth. 

ali- oh god, prunes are horrid. Maybe try a different type of date, some are sweeter than others. or try blending them with nuts and that might make it easier to eat. I actually cry really easy, but not at stuff i should cry over. I'll cry at my series ending but not when im organising the babies tiny clothes. 

midnight- you are so so close!!! your full term now!

anababe- nice to hear from you and i am glad you are sleeping alright. I am on iron tablets too. But i honestly forget to take them. im sure your kids will be ok about xmas, they know they have a little sister joining them soon!

AFM: Moved back into parents. was really sad leaving my flat, it was mine and dh's first place and while it wasn't anything special, we made it nice and cosy and loved our privacy. We had a lovely last night in the flat on saturday. The wifi wasn't working so we chatted lots, had a nice dinner, dtd and played card games. Lovely way to finish the final night there. 


sorry for long message!! x


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I did that too and then cringed at the price haha 

Ana- I'm sorry about the Christmas/money deal. Hopefully at least the older ones will understand. If it helps my favorite Christmas memories don't involve gifts at all but rather memories with my grandparents and other extended family. 

Ally- I can imagine how sad it was to move out, I would feel the same if dh and I had to move as we have lived in our house since we got married 3 years ago (he's lived there for over 10 though). I hope it's an easy transition and your parents are able to help some when baby gets here! 

I've been doing school work today that's due tonight, just have one last final by Wednesday and will be done. When I start back in January I'll have a baby and that freaks me out 
I've been in denial that baby is actually coming, it still just feels kind of like it will never get here. It's surreal to think about it actually happening (I may sound crazy!)


----------



## Angel5000

I haven't been on in a few days. we had a snow day on Friday, which was nice to stay home and be lazy,and then Saturday DH had his work Xmas party which was okay but I was glad when it was over. Most of the guys he works with are a lot young than us and act like stupid kids sometimes (amazes me they have children and stuff), and this was no different. although it was nice that every wife there kept telling me how tiny I looked for being this far along :haha: Quite the opposite of what I hear from my students and coworkers. But that's because my coworkers know what I looked like BEFORE baby, and these ladies do not. 

Thankfully the Tylonel PM has made me HUMAN again. So I'm doing okay. I don't take it on weekends, because if I don't sleep on the weekend it's not a big deal. I have just this week of work left before I have 2 weeks of break for the holidays and I'm REALLY hoping this LO shows up before I have to go back for that first week of January. :) 



Newbie - I'm so glad that you had a great time at your baby shower! That's wonderful! 


Slammer - I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time with all the appointments! They should tell you what is going on as they are doing it, it just makes sense to me that they would tell you. Ugh. I'm a little confused though - do you see a different midwife/doctor each time? I guess I missed something because you mentioned it as a different one and I only see the same doctor at every appointment, and she'll be the one delivering my baby unless she's out of town or something drastic happens. I would not want to see someone different each time, that would not make me comfortable. 

Ally - Good luck with living with the parents. I know how sad it can be leaving the place that was your "first" with DH, but hopefully living with the parents will make thinsg easier (and more cost effective). :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm going to reply in two parts because I'm (as always) on my phone and I can't memorize two pages of replies! 

Slammer - sometimes you just need a good cry without even realizing it. And I have been a bit more weepy at this point in pregnancy too. 

Ali - I'm sorry you're feeling stressed about switching hospitals and such. That is also too bad you can't have DH the entire time. I am lucky that my parents are very involved with dd and they have such a good bond so she will be able to stay with them for the duration of my hospital stay, although I am sure she will miss me a lot! 

Great - so sorry you're so tired, sore, emotional and 'done'! This home stretch is so tough. That is a lot of baby clothes. I can't get motivated to pull out my baby clothes just yet. 

Ana - I hope your iron gets better soon. Sorry about the money woes for Christmas. It really is so tough. Sorry you're feeling so "done" as well. 

Midnight - wow, congrats on being "early term"/"full term"! So exciting!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - that is sad about leaving your and DH's first home. I hope staying with your parents works out well for you. Sounds like a lovely last night at your flat. 

VRogers - I am the same way. I keep forgetting that I'm actually getting a baby at the end of this. I see other people post baby announcements on fb and I think, "how nice...oh wait! I'm going to have one of those soon too!" I'm not sure why it's not sinking in this time. 

Angel - I know what you mean about people who don't know what you looked like before pregnancy thinking you look small, but those who know what you looked like before think you're big. same here. 


So glad the Tylenol PM is working for you. Also glad for you that you only have a week of work before Christmas left. I hope you have the baby before new year's so you don't have to go back. I have two weeks until my Christmas break and I can't wait.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- thank you, the transition is easy really, my parents are great and they are going to be a huge help. Plus we can save money up now. Will just take a week or so to get into a routine f things, and a lot of our stuff is still in boxes. 

you do not sound crazy, i feel the same! i mean really, baby could come next week, and yet i just feel like it is not going to happen. it all feels surreal!

angel- glad the Tylenol helps! and hopefully LO will be here before you have to go back! 

lit-two weeks, yah, not long to go now!

i can't believe how close we are all getting now, i wonder who will have baby first!


----------



## Anababe

Angel - Glad the Tylenol PM is working for you.

Vrogers - I'm the same with feeling a bit in denial about actually having a baby here. I think it's more for me because it's mine and OH first together so although we have 4 that are mine, just can't belive next month we will have a newborn it seems crazy, especially as this pregnancy has flown by for me so feels like it's all happened without me noticing and although I've had enough of being pregnant I'm not quite mentally prepared for having a baby within the next 4 weeks!

My last week of work this week I can not wait! I'm so tired, I've finally given in with doing the horses aswel and paid my friend to sort him for the next 6 weeks.. I'm going to feel lost but it's just one less worry to think about now and I'm really struggling now to sort him out its killing my back. 

Baby has become alot quieter this last week she's not half as active. Maybe she's running out of room now. Braxton hicks are getting stronger and sometime take my breath away for a few seconds but not painful just a bit crampy so guess it's all normal..


----------



## newbie2013

Wow, anababe, I'd love it of this baby would run out of space and stop moving as much. I think he bruised my ribs over the weekend! He rarely stops moving and while I know that's a good thing, sometimes it just hurts! 

Thank goodness for Christmas vacation - three weeks starting on Friday. Can't wait to turn of my alarm - dh doesn't have to leave nearly as early as I do, so hopefully we'll get to sleep In for an hour or so.

Ally, good luck living with your parents. It sounds like you've got a good set up with a big room and support available. My mum will be here for the first three months and I know she'll be a great support for me (and dh). I just hope dh doesn't put pressure on me to have my MIL move in after that. She's not well and stuck in her own ways and would be of no use at all with the baby and, sadly, would just frustrate me with "helping" around the house. I'd be more than happy to pay for her to rent a place nearby so dh can check on her more often, but we're likely to have huge fights if she lives with us. I could avoid fights before because we speak different languages but I'm much more fluent now and she knows I can argue well enough... she'll push my buttons :-(

Rant over! Need to start cooking some food before dh comes home so he can finish off.

Oh! Placed my first US order for baby today. My boss's daughter is going today get surprised with a stash of cloth diapers showing up in a few days - she'll probably think her mum is literally sending her hints!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - wow, 3 weeks of Christmas vacation! That's amazing. I thought I was lucky getting a week plus a day haha. The end of this week will be here before you know it. I hear you on looking forward to not waking to an alarm! I think poor dd is needing Christmas break as much as I am. She has been bawling from the moment she wakes up until after I leave her at daycare, and it's very heartbreaking and frazzling when all I want to do is stay home with her and be done work already! Oh well - we'll get through it. That will be nice having your mom stay with you for a while to help with baby. I hope your DH doesn't feel the need to get your MIL stay with you. That sounds stressful. 

Ana - congratulations on only having a week left of work! Must be an amazing feeling! I hope you get a bit of a break before baby arrives, and maybe then it will fully sink in that a new baby is coming! I'm glad I'm not the only one having trouble processing it all and also not feeling mentally prepared for baby to arrive even though I'm so sick of pregnancy.

AFM I had as busy of a weekend as I thought. In fact, it was even worse! On Saturday, spent 12 hours straight on errand running, cookie baking and Christmas card stuffing. I could barely walk at the end my hips were so stiff from it all. My feet were still sore yesterday but I feel better today. Thankfully it paid off and we are done the majority of our Christmas errands (not quite all of them - gag - but hopefully DH can do the last few himself this week) and my Christmas cookie exchange party on Sunday went smoothly and was just a relaxing time with some friends. I'm glad I had a pretty relaxing day yesterday to make up for the chaos of Saturday. It also didn't help that I woke up with a full-blown cold on Saturday and was feeling very low on energy to begin with. 
I am feeling very very tired of feeling like a beached whale crossed with a turtle on its back trying to get out of bed 6 times a night to pee. It is seriously so difficult to get out of a lying down position or roll over! I'm looking forward to that being easy again (and better yet - not having to pee 6 times a night haha).


----------



## slammerkin

Angel - I'm going to a large practice that has a bunch of OBs and midwives. They have like 5 offices, though I always go to the one closest to me. They kind of want you to rotate through most of the people with your appointments because it could be anyone on duty when I go into labor. They always have one midwife and one doctor on duty at the hospital 24 hours a day. I think most practices around here are a bit like this...even if you see one doctor most of the time, you could get someone different at the hospital. Even when I went to an independent birth center with DD there were multiple midwives, and while you could express a preference for one, you might not get her for your labor due to their rotations. With this being my second I wanted the convenience of easy-to-schedule appointments. And at least if they have standard rotations of staff at the hospital then I won't have one tired doctor/midwife wanting to get my delivery over with if it goes long - the next one will just take over. I'm jealous of those who have a doctor they like, but considering how many I've met and not particularly liked, I don't know how I'd even go about finding one I DO like. I'm probably just super picky.

Anyway... I did some more Christmas shopping yesterday. I think I'm done except for something small for DH and stocking stuffers for the two of us. 

DD is sick so spent a restless night in bed with me last night. :: yawn ::


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - sounds exhausting. I was pretty tired after only 1.5 hours of shopping lol. Sorry to hear you have a cold. I'm hoping to not catch DD's cold.


----------



## AliJo

New week ladies! Means we're all getting closer! I can't believe some of us are starting to hit early term. Tuesday is early term for me! 

This will be long as there is a lot to reply to, sorry in advance!

Ana - Oh how I wish my last week was this week! Although, I only have 3 days left. It's good you're having someone take care of the horses as well. You're most likely not going to feel up to it and it gives you more time with baby! 

Mine hasn't seemed to move as much either. Most movements seem to be him shifting. 

Hoping you get your iron up! I can't stand the smell of vitamins right now, but I know liquid ones are so much worse! 

I'm sorry about Christmas, but I'm sure they'll still have a great one. Look for activities to do with them! My parents often couldn't get us much, but they'd try to do the most expensive part as a family gift for us all to enjoy. I learned a lot and took a lot away from not having many gifts for Christmas. I was the only 2nd/3rd grader that would say family was my favorite part! 

Ally - I think Danser beat us all! :haha: I know what you mean, though! We should try to predict who it will be!

Haha I'm not a real picky eater! I mainly just get tired of food vs not liking food. I don't think I can find any different types of dates. Theses are the only one I found. 

I'm sorry about you moving, but I think you guys will really appreciate the help! If I was your mother I'd probably be super excited to have my grandchild in the house for awhile! Glad you had a great last night! 

Lite - You're definitely fortunate to have great family ties! Definitely not the case here. I think if my actual mom wouldn't have up and left things would be different. My stepmom is wonderful in many ways but she is not grandma material. I will admit that my real mother could have been but there are too many issues there now. Plus she lives out of state.

Angel - I'm so glad the Tylenol PM helped you! It'll be good for you to be rested up before baby gets here instead of being stressed over lack of sleep the whole time. Fingers crossed on baby being here before going back!

Vrogers - I almost forgot some were in classes. I had such a hard time getting work done after DS was born. Mainly because I wanted all my time at home to be with him and plus I couldn't find the energy to concentrate. 

Greats - Spread the nesting love!! Glad you're set on clothes! :haha: Did you get a lot of snow? When traveling back from Michigan once we hit lake effect snow. Talk about crap weather!! We traveled really slow until we found a rest area. Had a truck pass us going 15-20 more mph hour more than us. 15 minutes later we pass him in the ditch! We didn't really want to stop on the side in case someone (like that truck) slid into us. 


AFM - At work yesterday we had a newer resident. Has only been there a few days, but has fallen 3 times. :dohh: I was not about to deal with a fall and the paperwork along with it so I did everything I could to keep him off the floor. This included me sprinting down the hall a total of 4 times. After that first time I was in such pain! No joke, the worst I've felt this whole pregnancy physically. I walked so slowly back and it felt like baby had dropped and I had bowling ball in my pelvic region. 

I was really feeling it the rest of the day. I managed. When I got home and was allowed to rest for awhile I got up and couldn't hardly move. Thankfully moving around slowly relieved the pain and stiffness. 

I'm definitely achy today more than normal, but everything feels fine.


----------



## Ally2015

anababe- glad it's your last week! my baby is crazy active, bit does have more quieter days now- maybe it's him getting ready. The last 2 mornings i have woken feeling pretty crampy and sore. 

newbie- thank you, it is actually a good set up, i just like to moan and rant haha. My mum is an awesome cook too. Its nice you will have your mum too :) Not long till your vacation, the 3 weeks sound well needed!

lit-i can't believe you did that much, you poor thing. i did a 30 min walk today, it killed me and my legs ache!! hope your cold goes soon. I am feeling so fed up now too and feel big and massive. Just counting down the days now!!



ali- thank you- both my parents are excited and it's going to be such a great help when he is born :) i have started the dates now too. 
exciting that you are 37 weeks tomorrow! yah!
haha yes danser beat us all (hope u are well, danser, please update us!!). We should guess... i think midnight will be first.


----------



## Literati_Love

I was going to say Midnight will probably be first as well! Then again, I could see there being a surprise early baby born around Christmas time! I wonder who that might end up being.

I will likely be one of the very last ones as my due date is toward the end of the month and I think I'm unlikely to go early.

Ally - Thanks! It was a lot to take on. I plan on taking it easy for the rest of the holiday season! You're not too far away yet. Hopefully we can all get through this last stretch without going too crazy. 

Ali - Yay for only a few more shifts. That sounds extremely painful what happened at work after your little sprints. Please take it easy as much as you can!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm waiting to see what my doctor says on Thursday... I'll be 36 weeks by then and really hoping baby stays put for another couple of weeks after that. My mum doesn't arrive until December 27 and my SIL arrives the day before, so I'm happy to give birth any time after that! 

But, yeah, my prediction is that midnight will be next.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

In my NCT group...the lady due 2nd Jan has already had hers last week! X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think I will have bub last week December...BUT I dont think I wil the first from this group!


----------



## Literati_Love

Agreed, Midnight. There are others due at the very beginning of January, and one of them is bound to go early - whereas you have normally gone pretty close to your due date, yes? I'm excited to find out who is next!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes usually one or 2 days before. Could be late. I have 40+3 in my head!


----------



## AliJo

Well maybe if we eat too much for Christmas it'll push our babies out! :haha: 

I'll say.. Shobbs or Van.. mix it up some! Had to go look at the list. We have quite a few due early January but many aren't active on here anymore. I do stalk them from time to time.


----------



## slammerkin

I vote YOU AliJo! Muahaha.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Il guess vankiwi. Random guess xc


----------



## AliJo

slammerkin said:


> I vote YOU AliJo! Muahaha.

Haha! I'll be sorry to disappoint you!


----------



## vrogers

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling in denial. It still feels like I have months left to prepare and I have moments of "what am I getting myself into" but at the same time I cannot wait to meet her. I'm anxious to see what my doctor says tomorrow, just interested to see if anything at all is happening yet even if it doesn't mean much! 

I agree that at least one person will have their January baby at the end of this month, it's bound to happen! Can't wait to start seeing pictures of babies :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali and MF I have a scheduled c section so kind of takes the fun out of the guess work - unless she decides to come even earlier :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - it's definitely interesting to find out if you're progressing at all! 

Vankiwi - what day is your scheduled section?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oo what day xx


----------



## Vankiwi

December 30th. Could get bumped though if there's an emergency they need to do. Tough time of year as they have reduced theatre time.


----------



## Angel5000

Literati & Vrogers - I also keep forgetting I'm getting a baby at the end of this! I am so glad I'm not the only one! Dh thinks I'm crazy! :haha: I will suddenly go "OMG, I'm about to have a baby" and it just hits me, and DH is like "ummm yeah, that's been going on for 9 months now" :rofl: 


Anababe - My LO has been less active too. It's more like she's less "obviously active" though. She still moves around but I have to really concentrate more to feel it, versus before when I was getting really big kicks and now it's more movements and some stretches instead. Congrats on the last week of work! Sounds wonderful. I'm REALLY hoping this turns out to be mine too! :D 


Slammer - Wow, I didn't realize there were set ups like that. I guess it makes a lot of sense, so whoever is on duty delivers and the midwife/doctor doesn't end up being in a situation where they're doing back to back deliveries for hours or days or whatever. It's hard to imagine not knowing who was going to deliver my baby. Although....to be honest....there's a good chance my doctor won't be the one delivering my baby if I go into labor while she's on vacation (the last week of December) or if she can't get to the hospital soon enough, etc and then I'm stuck with whoever her back up is (she says she has a good person as back up) but I haven't met this person so it's a perfect stranger delivering. I guess when faced with those two options, at least you've met most of the people who might be possibly delivering your baby. 


Ali - Wow! I can't believe you're about to be 37 weeks!! :happydance: Though, it sounds like sprinting down the hall is NOT a good thing for you right now! Try to take it easy and rest! :hugs:


----------



## AliJo

Yeah, maybe sprinting isn't a good idea! Although, I DID keep the resident off the floor and also got peed on by him. :dohh: FIRST time that has happened. I'm usually really good at not being in the way. I kept telling them if it kept happening it may put me in labor. Not that anyone would fuss if I had to leave. Would have just had to have another RN come in since I was doing coverage. 

This is my second and I'm still in denial! I just set up the pack n play today and told DH "I feel like I'm doing this stuff all too early, but I know it really could be anytime now." All the big items are ready for baby. I have to get the hospital bag together and plan to do that tomorrow night after work or Wednesday. I forgot to buy the lounge pants so I'm going to do that tomorrow. Need to pick up some travel sized hygiene items. I guess I won't have to pack for DH. I have to get DS's gift bag together as well. 

Both places I'm going it'll be whoever is working or on call. During the day on weekdays it could be any of them at my current OB. Two doctors or a midwife. No idea who they have at the hospital in town! 

Van - YAY! It's exciting to know! I was a planned c-section, but I ended up coming earlier. The doctors were bound to keep my mother from going into labor so they planned it a little early and then I came even earlier. Show them, I'm stubborn from day one! :haha:


----------



## Ally2015

lit - yes make sure you do take it easy :)

midnight- for some reason i think you'll be first, but i think there will be 2/3 december babies, you and van kiwi but not sure of other..

vankiwi- so most likely a December baby for you :) exciting!!


ali- i am going to pack my hospital bag tonight, or at least a part of it. Want to feel like i am getting organised as baby could technically come whenever now really.

36 weeks for me now, yah! growth scan tomorrow.
I have woken the last 3 mornings with braxton hicks and i feely quite crampy and achy in general. I went for a 30 min walk yesterday and last night i was so exhausted and sore from it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy 36 weeks. Ive slept all morning. Thank the lord for peppa pig. My 3yr old was up in the night but my 12yr old is such hard work atm..

Just led on sofa and my toddler makes me water and gets me snacks lol...

Want some energy !


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy full term alijo x


----------



## WantaBelly

Is anyone else losing their mucous plug? My actual due date is Jan 11th, my c -section is scheduled for Jan 4th but I have never made it to 39 weeks and this is my 11th. I am trying hard to make it past Christmas so we at least have that out of the way but my nesting instinct is SO strong my husband keeps telling me I won't make it past Christmas if I don't sit down.


----------



## Literati_Love

Vankiwi - That is exciting! I tend to think a baby will come before the 30th though. But could still be you! Haha. 

Angel - haha, I'm glad you keep having those moments as well! My DH also isn't nearly as in denial as me! Hehe. I am totally with you on the movements being less obvious. There are days when she is crazy active still but a lot more days still where I have to concentrate to feel them because they are smaller and less obvious movements. 

Ali - sounds like you're getting all prepared, and I wouldn't say it's too early. I actually have the bassinet set up in my room already, and have for a while (mostly because we have no where to store it)!

Ally - sounds like your body is starting to prepare! Exciting times! 

Midnight - too funny that your toddler serves you snacks and water! I'm glad you were able to rest all morning! You needed it! 

Wantababy - wow, 11 kids! Maybe you'll end up being first! :) Exciting that you're nesting. 

AFM I finally got some motivation and pulled out all our 0-3 mo clothes and put them away. She has to share a dresser with dd1 so now it is very crowded. I couldn't believe how many 0-3 month sleepers and onesies we have! I put away 17 sleepers and am going to donate the rest because there's no way we need that many! I am donating at least 10+ more! Yikes. I don't have as many clothes in the bigger sizes but I was given a lot in the smaller sizes. 
Instead of feeling more prepared and at peace now, I actually feel a bit stressed. I am in purging mode now and want to get rid of the excess stuff we have. I also feel panicked that this might be the last time these girls' clothes are worn by one of our babies, since we might have a boy next time. Sounds silly to be feeling sad about that before this baby has even worn them, but I realized she won't even wear some of my favourites of dd1 because dd1 was a summer baby and they won't be seasonally appropriate this time!


----------



## newbie2013

Oh my goodness! Heartburn is killing me right now. I want to cry :-(


----------



## danser55

Hi everyone. Life has been crazy. I hope I have more time to post when E is home and I am on maternity leave. I am exhausted, pumping takes up so much time. I'm still having issues with my supply it sucks. I am seeing my OB next week and asking for a prescription for domperidone to see if that helps any.

E is doing great and has made such progress. She is now in an open crib regulating her body temperature. She is wearing clothes now too. She is 4lbs 9oz as of last night. When we were with her on Sunday they took out her nasal cannula so nothing to help her breathe or blow oxygen into her. She had no bradys yesterday. 

We are now working on getting her to feed (taking bottle/breast) she is doing well with it, but sometimes will be too tired to finish a bottle or get lazy. Once she masters that we will be very close to being out of there. So it's up to her, they said it can sometimes click very quickly for babies or sometimes take a few weeks. I was hoping to have her home for Christmas, but at this rate probably not. 

I just take each day as one day closer to bringing her home. I am so in love with her, I can't wait.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Newbie. Ive been in tears from heartburn today. I had marmite on toast and it went...but everytime I have to get up It comes back! 

Ll- same about the clothes. I have girls stuff on standby but who knows xx

Danser so lovely to hear E is doing well x


----------



## slammerkin

Midnight - Peppa's a big hit with my DD too. That's so cute that your little one was taking care of you!

WantaBelly - no mucous plug being lost here yet. I hope you're able to hold off for a while still.

Literati - it's good to get the clothes organized. I have put everything away that I bought or was bought for us for this boy, but I know I have some gender-neutral things from when DD was a baby stuffed in the closet and I have no motivation to go through that mess.

I feel like all I have left to do really is clean/setup the car seat and pack my bag. I must be forgetting things though!


----------



## vrogers

Danser- I'm so glad you and baby E are doing well, I was thinking about you both! I'm sure you can't wait to bring her home finally 

Newbie- mine has been pretty bad lately! It's a daily/nightly thing now unfortunately 

Just had my 36 week appointment and scheduled out the rest of my appointments which feels so weird. The cervix check hurt a little but nothing I couldn't handle. I'm not dilated yet but she said my cervix is thinning (didn't get a number for that but I think I heard her tell the nurse 0-50% when the nurse was typing in my chart) and baby is head down at -1 station


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I am glad the cervix check was nothing major! 

Slammer - I hear you on motivation. The only reason I finally got motivated is I just got back dd's old baby clothes from my sister and I had to get the big storage container back to my mom and it taking up extra space in the room was annoying, so I just bit the bullet and did it. I honestly half expected myself to wait until the baby was born. At least all your boy clothes are out now. It would be hard to sort through the gender neutral clothes from your DD!
That's exciting that you don't have much to do now. 

Midnight - do you think 4 is it for you, or are you thinking of having a 5th? 

Danser - glad E is making progress and getting closer to coming home. I do hope she can be home for Christmas! Must be so stressful for you. If you're not on maternity leave yet, does that mean that you are still working?

Newbie - I am very sorry your heartburn is so awful!


----------



## Ally2015

wantabelly- no loss of mucus plug yet 

lit- i think with pregnancy and hormones we get emotional over all sorts of things!!

danser- i am so glad she is doing well, lovely update. Not long till you have her home!! you are doing amazing, i know this cant be easy 

midnight- newbie- really hope the heartburn eases for you both. 

slammer- i am going to pack a little bit of my hospital bag now and also just need to set up car seat and buy moses basket and some nappies. But feel like there are other things i need to do..

vrogers- glad cervix check was ok. What time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## chitown28

Hi all! Sorry it has been so long since I've last checked in. I've been SUPER busy with work lately and then in my spare time trying to get ready for baby. I've been reading everyone's updates every few days or so, just haven't been able to post. From what I've been reading it seems like everyone is doing well, minus some late pregnancy aches/pains. Also Danser - so glad to hear you and Baby E are doing well. She is a strong baby, that's for sure!

I had my 36 week cervical check and GBS swab today. The cervical check was only somewhat uncomfortable, and found out I was 1cm dilated and "pretty thinned out" whatever that means! The worst part about it is that I've been spotting the past few hours. They warned me that might happen though so thankfully I'm not too concerned. Also baby was head down, so she moved from her 20w ultrasound breech position, yay!

I agree I can't wait to see who will have their baby first! I think we will have quite a few Decembers, too. Ally I think you will be our New Years mother :)

Hope everyone continues to keep well over these next few weeks - getting so close!


----------



## slammerkin

Forgot to say it's great to hear E is doing well danser! I hope she comes hope soon!

I have an appointment on Thurs for a scan to check "placentation and placenta position" - basically to see if there's any sign of my placenta being too deeply embedded like last time. My bet is there won't be much they can see, but I guess we'll find out. I've never had a scan this late so if I get a glance at the baby too that would be cool!


----------



## Elonaire

The last week for me has been so odd, i've cried twice for no reason. I've also been feeling lonely and a bit down as the other half is at work almost every day. staying at my mothers overnight helped me a little bit. Increase in CM has been so irritating and I am peeing even more often. also, dat heartburn :cry:. I'm glad that I can still manage to sleep, it takes a bit longer to get comfortable but nothing major. No matter how much I sleep I still feel exhausted. Can't wait till little Freddy is here now, i'm just about done :haha: (My momma thinks he will be a few weeks early and she has been right about everything so far, when I would concieve and his gender)


----------



## vrogers

Ally- thank you, scan is 5:30 tomorrow, I will share pictures if I get any! Hoping so since she's now head down and away from placenta 

Chitown- yay for baby being head down! Also got told I'm thinning so at least that's headed in the right direction for us! 

Slammer- good luck at scan and enjoy (hopefully) seeing baby! 

Elonaire- I'm sorry it's been rough! I cry at the drop of a hat no matter what emotion I'm feeling, hormones are a mess. Glad your mom has been a help


----------



## Ally2015

chitown- nice to hear from you girl :) glad to hear all ok and baby in right position, yah!! haha my dh thinks i will be a new years mother too. Excited to find out haha!

when do finish work? will be great to hear more updates from you

slammer0 hope your appt goes well and you get a wee glance of baby

Elonaire- sorry to hear you have been having a tough time. My DH has been working a lot too, and hes so tired in evenings. I also am peeing more, so annoying. Glad mum has been helpful. 

vrogers- yah! so exciting! i have my growth scan later, and cannot wait to see the wee guy. Will try post a pic also. 

nothing really to report, except i have my growth scan at 1.45pm (uk time). Will try to get out for a little walk today and finish packing baby things for hospital bag.


----------



## slammerkin

Ok, feeling AliJo's pain - I jogged to catch a train this morning and now my hips are killing me. Bad idea!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Isn't it the worst?! Don't let them get stiff, makes it even worse! Also, enjoy your scan Thursday!! I have a feeling I won't get a late one this time, just because DS was 8 lb 1 oz they aren't worried about a big baby as much. 

Ally - Have fun seeing your LO! Let us know what they think! 

Elonaire - I'm glad it helped to stay at your mom's for the night. Heartburn is once again my biggest irritation during this pregnancy. Much much worse than during my first, though! 

Chit - So glad to hear from you!! Glad the check wasn't bad. They don't bother me at all, but I think my cervix isn't sensitive. 

Vrogers - Glad it wasn't too painful for you! I didn't dilate any more from my first to my second check with my first. I did efface more though. He also said he could see his head. I definitely didn't think that was fair! :haha:

Danser - I'm so glad baby E is doing well! She's been such a little fighter! I bet you're glad to finally have the nasal canal off of her! Fingers crossed you're home for Christmas! Will be such a wonderful gift! Of course every day with her is! 

Lite - I know it's not too early, but I'm in denial of how close it is! This baby won't be able to wear some of the stuff DS1 did either. Although it got cold right away with DS even though he was the end of summer so thankfully all the clothes from the beginning are warm! 


Sorry if I didn't reply to you! I will when I get back from my appointment! I have to go now, though. I ran out of time trying to type this us. I'll update when I'm back!


----------



## Ally2015

scan went well, baby growing fine and no more scans for me now. hopefully rash wont flare and i can have a normal natural birth!

ali- do update after!

slammer- take it easy!!!

have attached a bump pic and pic of baby. His hands were in front of face in pic x
 



Attached Files:







D2SesTTL.jpg_large.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6









9yzm_uUG.jpg_large.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AliJo

Wanta - I do think I'm losing some of my plug, but nothing significant. I had increased amount when I ran several times one day. 

Ally - Aw! Look at him! Glad everything went well!! I think you'll get lucky and not have a flare up! Hopefully I'm right!! 

Appointment went fine! Other than the fact I went up 3 lbs in a week. :wacko: I know it's mostly water weight and baby but it's still a shock!

They didn't check me, which is fine. One more week down.. three to go. Hopefully less. 

I've been having more colostrum leaking out. I just remembered why I couldn't really sleep on my belly after DS was born. The pressure on my breasts would cause me to leak really bad at night. Several times I'd wake up to being soaked because I rolled over onto my belly.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- thank you , hope u are right about the rash :) Glad ur appt went well. sorry about weight gain. I am so glad they did not weigh me haha. i feel huge and my face is so round.

i havent lost any plug, nor have i had any leaking... i hope i start feeling some pre labour signs next week. All i've had is an increase in BH;s


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I'm happy the scan went well. Great bump pic! 

Ali - that's great you have lots of warm clothes still! I didn't have a lot for 0-3 mo, but my sister also gave me some of my niece's things and she had plenty of warm clothes. 
I can't believe you're full term! 

Slammer - sorry about your hips! It was my hips that were bothering me after that long day of errands as well. 

Elonaire - sorry you're so exhausted and emotional. This isn't a very fun part of pregnancy, but at least the end is near. 

Chi - yay for baby being head down and your cervix being a bit thinned out! Too bad about the spotting now but good to know it is normal. Hope your GBS test comes back negative. I get mine in two weeks. 

AFM - I'm quite exhausted after yet another rough night with dd. good thing it is my day off, but going to our doctor's appointments this morning completely wore me out and I'm feeling sooo done now. Poor dd has a tummy virus that she just isn't recovering from so we have to cut out dairy from her diet for a few weeks to try to let her good gut bacteria to regenerate. That is going to be difficult because DD pretty much lives on dairy!! Sigh!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies! 
It's been ages since I've posted. I have read a good portion of the forum but with everyone getting so close to having their babies I figured I'd jump back in so I can keep up. It looks like a few of you are getting ready to pop. Does anyone have any reasons they think labor might be near?


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - glad your appt went well. Still such a cute bump!

AliJo - I tried to sleep on my belly once after DD was born and got painful clogged ducts, so didn't try again until probably 18 months because I was too scared!

mrs.green - welcome back! How are you doing with twins?


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Oh gosh that would be horrible!! DS loves his dairy products as well and lately he's been on a huge milk kick. I wonder if he's having a growth spurt. He use to nap 30 minutes to an hour and a half. Anymore was rare. Now it's 3 or more hours a day consistently. His eating has dwindled, though. It started before his cold he's about over so I'm not sure. When DS had bad diarrhea I got yogurt with probiotics and it seemed to help. Doesn't help you if they don't want her having dairy. 

Hi Mrs.G!! I was wondering if you were ever going to pop back over! How have you been feeling?? I bet those little boys don't let you rest much!

I actually was thinking I was having contractions the night before last. Which is a story I didn't share. I only had about a hour and a half of sleep between the normal insomnia and also I kept having an achy lower back that would worsen with contractions or I had some slight period cramping. Nothing regular but it kept me awake and uncomfortable. I had to work but called I'm for in for the first part of my shift so I could get some sleep. I've also gotten waves of pressure in my pelvic region. Not like lightning crotch. So maybe my body is starting to work up to it.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - That sounds awful! I never had any issues with clogged ducts. Hopefully I don't have to experience it because it sounds horrible.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No plug or signs here but never have in past xx just so fed up now xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Haven't posted but have been following along with everyone. 

Mrs green, it's good to hear from you! How are the twins?

Cute bump ally!!! 

Lit, sorry your dd is so sick lately. I hope kicking the dairy helps. Sounds pretty stressful!

Ali, when did you find you started leaking? Does it happen to everyone?

We have been so crazy over here. I start weekly BPP and NSTs this week per my MFM. So that's three appointments every week now! My husband is still having pains in his hip after surgery in September, and his surgeon just wanted to send him to pain management. We went to get a second opinion and it turns out his surgery wasn't even completed correctly. So he may be having a redo of the surgery in just a couple of weeks so I'm trying to pinch every penny possible right now so that our bills don't get behind right before baby comes. We also might end up having a malpractice suit on our hands if I can get the documentation to prove it. So all of that plus getting ready for baby is making me stress so much!


----------



## mrs.green2015

AliJo- sounds like your body might be preparing for labor! How exciting! Do you have a gut feeling on when your little man might come?

Froggy- wow that's a lot to handle. I can't even imagine that on top of the regular baby stuff. Whatever happens I hope your DH gets some relief soon. 

Thanks ladies for the welcome back. Life has been hectic which is part of why I was MIA. The short version is work was giving me a ton of stress and actually making me have anxiety attacks. Then we found out we we're no longer able to purchase a house we had been in escrow on for over 2 months. We found out the day before we were supposed to close! It turns out our realtor did some illegal things and we might be taking him to court. This happens while we're living with my mom. We originally moved in with her until the house closed and to help her with bills. So I was 6 months pregnant and things kind of fell apart. Luckily I was taken out of work early and found a place to rent. We actually moved in the same day as my shower. It was a little crazy lol 

Pregnancy wise everything has been going super smooth. Prenatal appointment every other week, growth scans every 4 weeks (and extra as needed), and NSTs every week now. Tons of Braxton hicks but not regular. Until Sunday when they were every 5 minutes for over 3 hours. Went in and I wasn't dilated so they released us. 
Then yesterday (Tuesday) I lost a good portion of my mucus plug, and lost a little more today. I want the boys to stay in but I think they'll be here within 2 weeks. Once 34 weeks hits (Saturday) I will graduate the "pre-term" program and if I go into labor on my own they most likely don't interfere or try to stop it. 

Wow so sorry that's so long I guess I shouldn't have left for so long. Lol


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - If you're thinking I'm leaking ammniotic fluids I'm not, sorry! It's just colostrum! I'll edit so it doesn't confuse people! If you start leaking amniotic fluids you need to go in and get checked. The leaking of colostrum is definitely normal, but not sure if it happens to everyone. 

Your situation sounds really rough right now! Between the appointments then what's going on with your DH.. I'd be going insane!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Wow mrs green that sounds so crazy!! Have they given you a steroid shot just in case the boys come early?

Ali, no I knew you meant colostrum! I was just curious if every had. I keep getting asked by my dr and by the lactation consultants in my breastfeeding moms group if I have started leaking yet, so I didn't know if maybe that means I should already be leaking seeing some colostrum by now.


----------



## Anababe

Ally - Glad appt went well, lovely photos of bump and scan :D

Mrs Green - Welcome back glad everything is going OK for you!

Lite - Sorry to hear your DD has been so poorly hope she is feeling better soon.

Foggy- Wow what a lot of stress to deal with on top of pregnancy sounds crazy!

Midnight - Sorry your feeling fed up. I'm totally with you and had enough now.

AFM I've not had a great couple days. Not sure where my head has gone but major baby brain this week. Monday I was so emotional and burst into tears when my OH just spoke in a slightly off tone to me.. which I'd never normally do, he was a bit shocked and gave me a big cuddle he's so used to me snapping back at him not crying. Yesterday I was exhausted barely got any work done I just couldn't seem to move. So today we went in town to try get some Christmas shopping done, then i thought i had my 36 week appointment at 2pm only to get there and find id got date wrong and its on Fridsy :dohh: done quite a bit of walking today and wasn't feeling well so was a bit short tempered and irritable when I got home and the kids were misbehaving. I just felt off something not right, anyway I've been really sick tonight, obviously that's what was wrong I knew I didn't feel right. So I've been in bed since 8pm

I've been losing bits of my plug over last few days and I can feel she's dropped now I can feel movements so low down. Braxton hicks getting stronger so all the right things are happening. I've always given birth around due date so really hoping she doesn't make me wait much longer than my due date. The SPD and my herniated disc are causing such alot of pain now I'm just so tired.


----------



## Ally2015

lit- good luck with the diet change, hope dd recovers soon!

mrs green- hello :) no signs or indications yet i think. glad your pregnancy is going smoothly, but sorry to hear about the anxiety and house. 

ali- that sounds like your body is getting prepared!!

froggy- so nice to hear from you. that sounds so stressful, your poor husband! i definitely have not leaked yet. i think some women just don;t.

anababe- i know what those days are like, they are so stressful. sorry to hear you are in pain and so tired. not long to go, stay strong xx


----------



## AliJo

Mrs.G - Wow that is a lot!! I'm glad you found somewhere to rent, but I'd be so disheartened if that happened to me!! My job hasn't been the friendliest and I put in my notice. I'll be looking for a new one during my original maternity leave time. 

I've had regular BH contractions a few times, but never painful so I never called. Once they were 3 minutes apart for 3 hours. They calmed down once I laid down to go to bed. I'm glad you've made it this far with twins!! Maybe you'll be our first! 

I want to say he'll be here before 40 weeks. My gut has been telling me that for awhile, but I don't want to trust it and be disappointed!! I'm thinking in the 39 week range if my gut is right. I only have two more days of work right on my 38 week mark. I hope it helps push me towards labor otherwise I feel like I'll be miserable working for no reason! 

Froggy - Okay!! Yeah, it happened with my first and this one as well. Mainly if I accidentally put pressure on my breast. It's never much! 

Ana - I'm sorry it's been rough!! Not too much longer to go. I know it's not what anyone wants to hear! I get it said to me all the time. Yes, I know it's not too much longer, but 3 weeks feels way longer when you're miserable every day! 

I don't know if he's dropped at all. Doesn't look like it and I've always felt movement down real low for awhile now! 

Ally - I sure hope so. I'm ready! He can't have much more room in there!! 

I really should go take a nap with DS, but I have things to get done. I'm so exhausted and he'll probably be up late.. again! I need to just set an alarm and get up early and encourage the same out of him. He's usually awake for about 6 hours before he's ready for a nap so it's pretty routine, but when he sleeps till 8-9 in the morning then goes down for a three hour long nap at 2-3.. I'm in trouble. Although, I'm always so tired and the last thing I ever want to do is wake up earlier than I have to!


----------



## vrogers

Will read and respond in just a bit, wanted to share some of the pictures I got tonight! She let us get several good ones at the beginning and then kept her arm in front of her face. Was also a little sad that dh couldn't get off work in time to join
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1780.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vrogers

Here's one more! Apparently I don't know how to add more than one picture at once and don't want to spam you ladies! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1785.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vrogers

Ally- what a cute baby and bump (haha no pun intended)! They apparently love having their arms/hands/feet in their faces! 
Also am right there with you - no signs of anything here either other than maybe some increased BHs. Hopefully we start feeling something in the next week or two...I dread the thought of going past 40 weeks! 

Literati- so sorry about dd! You can't seem to catch a break. I hope she feels better asap and you are both able to get some rest! 

Mrs.green- good to hear from you! No signs of impending labor here, other than my cervix has thinned out and baby is head down/dropped. It's made me even more uncomfortable.
I'm sorry about the anxiety and the work/house situation. Definitely makes it more stressful when things like that happen on top of being pregnant. Glad your pregnancy is going well, can't believe you will probably get to meet your baby boys so soon! 

Froggy- good to hear from you! Wow, you sound busy with appointments! I thought one every week would be a lot ha! And I'm sorry to hear about dh, that is absolutely ridiculous about his surgery. I hope you guys are able to prove malpractice, the doctor(s) definitely need to be held responsible. 

Ana- aw, I'm sorry about your week. I think you definitely deserve to be cut some slack, pregnancy can be rough especially at the end I'm finding. 
Your signs sound promising, you are so close!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I'm telling you.. she's going to have the cutest little cheeks!! She's too cute already! 

I'm starting to feel really impatient with seeing this little guy! Once I'm done with work I'm going to be sitting around super impatient! I think it's part of the reason I keep working on stuff for baby. Makes me feel a little closer to him. Got DS's gift bag put together. It's a fox backpack with color wonder markers and paper, crayons and a coloring book, and lots of different snacks he never has around here. I think I may give him one of his small gifts from Christmas while we're there as well. He's a huge fan of Mickey right now so I may give him the little people Mickey and car I got him. He has a giant Mickey the size of him that he hauls around everywhere. Even falls asleep with him sometimes! 

Going to get the hospital bag together here in a bit. I think I have everything I need for it. 

Sorry, talking a lot today! I'm trying to keep myself awake at the moment. I probably have another 3 hours before I can even think to try to get DS to sleep.


----------



## froggyfrog

Took this tonight! 

Vrogers, she is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- thank you! Haha the girls at the u/s place told me to send a picture of her when she's here so they can see her cheeks
Oh shoot, you reminded me I still need to go shopping for some hospital bag things. The gift bag for your ds sounds adorable, I'm sure he'll love it! I know what you mean about getting baby things ready, sometimes I just go sit in her room and look around at everything and it makes me even more excited for her to be here! 

Froggy- thank you! And holy cow you are one cute pregnant lady!


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- adorable pics- chubby cheeks!!! fingers crossed we do, i want him here before my due date!! i also need to finish bag off, ive got baby bag pretty much packed, just need nappies and nappy sacks. All i have packed for myself is sanitary pads haha.

ali- fingers crossed he'll be here in the next week or so. 

froggy- lovely bump :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all. Off to Midwife this morning. I suspect last one till over due? Gosh!

Braxton hicks are bad lately but not regular. Just few here and there. I dont this labour is *close* though.

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## newbie2013

At the doctor, waiting for my 36 week appointment. I've got my list because dh can't make it to the appointment, so can't remind me of the things I need to ask. Feeling nervous as I don't know what to expect - not sure about a cervical check, nervous that he'll say baby will come too soon (my mum doesn't arrive for another 12 days and there will be hell to pay of I give birth before she comes - haha!).

Will try to update you all after the appointment.


----------



## Anababe

Vrogers- Ahhh beautiful pics.. look at them cheeks she's going to be super cute!

Newbie - I hope appt goes well.

Midnight - Hope appt went well, scary that it's your last one now til overdue. Think mine are 36, 38 and 40 weeks so I've got a couple more yet before being over. 
My BH are the same.. strong but not regular.

Froggy- lovely bump pic

Sorry for the miserable and moaning post last night. I felt so ill and tired. I do try not to complain too much but some days are just hard when I can't seem to get comfortable no matter what I do.

Feeling OK today, my dad isn't well so is coming to stay with us for a couple weeks tonight so stressing a bit about that, he's not the easiest to live with always moaning if the house is a bit untidy. Not easy when there's 4 kids!

I forgot to tell you all last week aswel.. my OH proposed! After a really rough and rocky year with our relationship I think it's his way of trying to show his commitment and I obviously said yes because I love him but told him I'd like a longer engagement rather than rush just to be sure our relationship stays stable enough. Still super excited though :D


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - I get regular BH on and off, but I'm able to get them to go away or calm down if I lay down. So you won't see anyone until you go into labor or you go overdue? 

Ally - I hope so! I keep having dreams that I'm going into labor. I didn't with my first. I'm really impatient I guess!! 

Froggy - Super adorable! You have the perfect pregnancy belly!! 

Newbie - Good luck at your appointment! 

Ana - Sorry about your dad! Hopefully it's an easy stay. Super congrats on the engagement!!! That's so exciting! 

Nothing to report this morning.


----------



## slammerkin

Just DTD with DH for the first time in months. Lol. He was totally taken by surprise since I had pretty much said a while ago that the shop was closed for the rest of pregnancy, hehe. But I felt like making an offer. It was decent! He said it was weird, lol.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - That's funny! DH is so desperate for it and I try my hardest to find time and the energy. It's just so hard! He was being super sweet to me this morning, so maybe he'll be getting lucky!


----------



## newbie2013

Ana - congratulations! Hope everything works out for you.

I'd LOVE to dtd right now - super horny! Haha! But dh feels uncomfortable about it. He feels my bump gets in the way too much now. I might try again this weekend.

As the appointment - oh my goodness! Baby is measuring at 3.2kg - that's 7 pounds! And I'm still 4 weeks from my due date! Seriously reconsidering my preference for a natural birth. Almost definitely now going to opt for an epidural! If I'm going to birth a 4kg+ baby, give me some pain relief! Aside from that, everything is looking good. The doctor was very happy with my progress. 

Just out of interest, how much are your doctor fees for delivery on the US? My insurance has asked for a quote and I just want to get an idea of how much they'll consider reasonable. Not the hospital fees, just the doctor. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anababe

Newbie - Ahhh no you will be fine! Your body is made to birth baby it won't give you more than you can handle! 

I've been fairly ok when it comes to DTD throughout the pregnancy my OH would go crazy if I didn't lol but a couple days ago I said I was done now and he agrees as babies head is so low you can actually feel her right down there.. I still help him in other ways but sex is out of the question now until after baby is here.. not that we will have any time for it then haha


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Don't get too stuck on that number! It can be off quite a bit! DS was in the 30-40th percentile during his growth scan at like 39 weeks. Born 40 weeks in the 84th percentile! I've heard people say their scan showed a 10 lb baby but then came out 7 lbs. Obviously do what you feel most comfortable with, but may not be so bad! Or it could be, just keep in mind that it might not be.


----------



## slammerkin

You're good for even making the effort AliJo! I mostly have no interest, lol. I figured I'd better try to get one or two shags in though before birth though - I was ruined for sex for 8-9 months after DD.

newbie - aww that's funny that you want it, but DH is weirded out. I mean, my DH didn't come out and say it until I asked him after if he thought it was weird and he was like "uh, yeah, a bit." Haha.

No idea what the doctor fees are here. I guess I'll find out after the birth when I see what was billed to insurance.


----------



## slammerkin

Oh yeah, I wouldn't worry about the growth scan either. I've never had one, but have heard lots of stories about them being way off.


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm way more uncomfortable dtd than dh is? I just feel weird and huge, but he says he still thinks I'm hot so I try not to let it bother me. 

Newbie, I had to pay 1400 up front and that was for all of my visits and the drs fee for the delivery. I guess the hospital will bill after birth.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Vrogers- such cute pictures!! It must make you even more excited to meet your little girl. And I hear ya on the comfortable front. Hopefully it passes fast lol 

AliJo- love the gift bag idea for your LO. Also with not working I thought I would be so bored and go crazy waiting on babies. Turns out I'm busy all the time! lol I'm constantly cleaning, running errands, and maybe a nap here and there lol 

Froggy- you're absolutely perfect pregnant!

Ana- congrats on the engagement! I hope your dad staying there doesn't cause you too much stress. As I mentioned we lived briefly with my mom and even though we have a great relationship it can be really hard. 

Newbie- you'll do great! They can be off as much as 2 pounds too so little boy might not be that big. As for cost it's around $2,500 for me for a singleton BUT they double it for twins! Even if it's a c-section and they're already in there... luckily my max out of pocket per year is $3,000. So thats the most I can pay throughout the whole year. Mine is higher than some BUT we don't pay much at all throughout the year. Smaller premiums means higher bills later. The entire bill I'll be about $25,000 so I'm okay only paying $3,000. lol 

Midnight- how was your appointment?


RE sex- we still have it really regularly. At least twice a week I'd say. Almost always initiated by me since DH works really really long hours. I'm sorry you ladies find it awkward it feels like 100x better than before (I didn't even know that was possible lol) 
Also as someone else said (Froggy?) my DH thinks is sexy that I'm making his babies I'm actually doing a boudoir photoshoot for him tomorrow. I'm a little nervous about it.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- thank you! Here's to hoping we both have our LOs before our due date! 

Ana- thank you!! I want to pinch her little cheeks already haha. Congratulations on the engagement!! That's so exciting! 
Ooh, I didn't think about the whole dtd while baby is low. Mine is pretty low right now and I think it would even freak me out but for sure dh! 

Slammer- go you! It's been awhile for us but I told dh we have to after my next appointment to hopefully help things along :haha: 

Newbie- wow 7 pounds! Part of me is glad I don't get a growth scan (that I know of) because I'm scared of what they would tell me! Dh was around 9 1/2 pounds when he was born, I was 7 and 11 ounces so hopefully she takes after me. I think you got this though, however you decide to do it! On the doctor fees, I cannot for the life of me remember what our form said. Before I got pregnant we put me on the best ins we could find here (which of course means it's ridiculously expensive) and thankfully we found out around 20 weeks when my doctor gave me the delivery form my ins covers it all. The most we would have to pay out of pocket is...a thousand something? I can't remember the exact number. We also have a little savings built just for delivery in case something happens unexpected. 

Mrs.green- thank you, yes it really does! It was so cute to see the difference in her 20 week pictures and these 36 week ones! I'm sorry you are uncomfortable too, I guess that's to be expected at this stage!


----------



## greats

What's sex? Hahaha just kidding, but not really... we dtd once a month during pregnancy. It's just SO awkward with a huge belly, only position I feel comfortable with is from behind and dh doesn't care for that one so it ends up being more a chore, if that makes sense? He's greatly looking forward to 8 weeks postpartum when my doctor gives the ok for sex, and so am I haha

Mrs.green, let me know how your photoshoot goes! Dh turns 30 next September and I've been thinking of doing a boudoir shoot for him!

Been having a horrendous time with my SPD. Thank goodness my mom moved in with us a couple months ago because she has been a HUGE help with cleaning and the girls. She's going on a road trip when I'm 6 weeks postpartum and I'm seriously going to miss her while she's gone! Lol

I hope everyone is doing well! We're all getting there!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Greats- I had a friend who did one of these and loved it. She said they don't even show you pictures until they edit and pick the best ones so you don't look at them and get uncomfortable. Once I get mine done I'll let you know but so far I don't feel uncomfortable at all.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - DS definitely makes it difficult and it's even more difficult since DH works overnight! When I have the energy I tell him to come home on lunch. Then he goes back to work and usually his night is a lot better. lol

It took me at least 6 months to feel comfortable during sex. We could DTD but I had to be completely in charge and careful otherwise it hurt. That tear I had hurt forever! It was always a sharp pain as well, so it could really kill the mood. Hoping it doesn't happen again, but I don't have high hopes. 

Mrs.G - My husband would die from happiness if I did one of those photo shoots for him! I'd be nervous as well. I definitely wish we could still be regularly DTD, but life just won't have it. 

I think he'll enjoy it, but it'll only keep his attention for a short while. He'll want to go into the halls and run and be crazy! I hope I can stay busy when I'm done working. I have no motivation! 

Greats - Your mom sounds like a dream!! So glad you've had someone there to help! 

DH almost seems more attracted to me while I'm pregnant. He says he's not sure why.. maybe it's the hormones or something. Who knows! I definitely like the attention, but I sure don't like the fact that I can't match him!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - That is very stressful about your husband's surgery. I'm sure that's the last thing you want to deal with right now. What a beautiful bump! You look great! Good luck with all those appointments.

Mrs Green - Sounds like a very stressful time recently. I'm glad you were able to be taken off work and can just try to relax and focus on baby now. Definitely sounds like those babies might be coming soon! I hope they hang in there for at least a couple more weeks!

Ali - I haven't leaked any colostrum this pregnancy or last time either! Then when I had dd I leaked like crazy for the entire year! haha. Everyone's experience is quite different I guess. Sounds like you're feeling a lot more ready for this baby now! It's exciting how close it is. I can't believe how far along you are.

Ana - I hope baby comes a few days early for you! Sorry you're in so much pain. Big congratulations on your engagement with your SO! :happydance:


Vrogers - What an adorable baby! Those are really good close-ups of her face! 

Midnight - Wow, that's exciting could be your last midwife appointment. I see my doctor much more regularly at the end. I see her in two weeks, and then every week until I have the baby after that. 

Slammer - Good for you dtd! I still have no desire. Blech.

Newbie - I agree with everyone that you shouldn't overly worry about the estimated size of baby from your scan! Can definitely be wildly inaccurate. My dd was 8 lb 11 oz at birth, so pretty big, but I survived. I hope never have to give birth to one that's over 9 lb! 

Greats - Sorry about your SPD! Sounds horrible. 

Sounds like many of you are having signs of your body preparing for labour! That is very exciting. My body is giving me none at all! haha. I am having quite a few BH but they aren't painful and I don't really notice them unless I try to walk with a full bladder while having them! 

I have no cramps, no increased discharge, no feeling like the baby has dropped, no nesting urges, etc. etc.  I really don't anticipate this baby coming early at all. Could see her coming a day overdue but really hoping no more than that. 

I am so fed up with working while pregnant and getting dd ready for daycare every morning while she bawls her eyes out. I had a mini freak-out this morning about it, but it only lasted a few seconds because I didn't have time for more!  It is honestly taking every ounce of willpower to make it to Christmas holidays. I am also getting so uncomfortable now and it's hard to believe my belly could get any bigger.

I have my office Christmas party tonight and no idea how I'll stay awake for it. I'm mostly going just in case I win a cash prize! :haha: Thanks everyone for the well wishes for dd's tummy issues.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Well you're not missing out when it comes to leaking, that's for sure! I didn't have really any signs at 34 weeks either. Mostly started around 36! You never know! 

Same on the work matter, but I only have 2 days left so I guess I really shouldn't complain! Your DD crying before daycare would break my heart! It's one thing when my DS is crying or throwing a fit over silly things (which happens WAY too often), but when he cries because I'm leaving it really sucks! I'm not excited to start daycare at all. I just hope he adjusts well since he's been at home for his whole life basically.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - you're right. It is still early yet for labour signs. I don't remember when they started with dd1, but I am guessing around 36 or 37 weeks as well. 
You have every right to complain about your last two shifts of work! That job has put you through a lot this pregnancy! I'm very happy for you that you're almost done. It will be such a huge relief! 
I agree - when DD is crying about me leaving it is very heartbreaking. Her crying or throwing a fit over something dumb doesn't bother me much, although it can be exhausting to deal with. Hopefully your DS will adjust well to daycare. At least he has been able to have these early years at home with his parents! :)


----------



## slammerkin

Ack, too many people/too much activity for me to reply to everyone!

I'm leaking some colostrum, but not to the point of wetting through anything - I only know it when I notice crusty nipples - yuck!

I had my scan today. It was pretty cool since I've never had a late scan before. The radiologist has to write up a final report to send to my doctors/midwives, but preliminarily my placenta looked good - not too deeply embedded. Baby was moving around a lot during the scan, and the girl doing it was nice and easy to talk to. Got another look at his private parts and confirmed he's definitely a boy! And got a few 3-D shots of his face, which were mostly creepy, but there was one cute one.

All the measurements estimated baby's weight at 6 lbs 2 oz, but the margin of error is nearly a pound either side. He does seem to have a big head though - head circumference was measuring two weeks head, eek! I think DD had a big head too though. The girl said the ratios of head to abdomen were still within the normal range, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I know! I almost gave up on replying to people because it was too overwhelming, but I was able to get on my computer at lunch and use the "multi-quote" feature to help me out so I didn't have to memorize everyone ahha. 
Yay! Glad your scan went well! I am a bit envious of those who are getting a late scan! That's great you were able to confirm he is indeed a boy, too! Sounds like he's a good size. Hopefully his head is not too too big! Hehe.


----------



## Ally2015

anababe- congrats on engagement !!! hope all works out well for you

slammer- love it haha, he must have been like yesss!!! glad your scan went well. 

newbie- i think the bump freaks some men out a little. I wouldn'y worry about weight, as other said, growth scans can be quite off. i dont get told a weight at my scans, just that he is in the 50th percentile

as for dtd, we have been fairly regular throughout. Not going to lie, i feel huge and so unattractive and that puts me off a little , but enjoy it, and just dim the light when we do as feel self conscious of my body etc.

mrs green- sex feels better for me too, but there have been times after when i have been like ow! enjoy your shoot.

ali- i think my dh would die from happiness too, but i dont think i could do it haha. my dh always gives me a lot of attention, but during pregnancy he has been extra kind and sweet. I remember when i got discharged from hospital, he cleaned the whole flat for me, and made a lovely dinner and basically didn;t let me do anything. so sweet.

lit- i hope you win and hope dd is feeling better.

phew- feel tired after replying to everyone. sorry if i missed anyone out haha.

i had a lot of crampy feelings today but it;s fine now. Just feeling fat and tired lol


----------



## AliJo

Lite - It's definitely exhausting! Especially when I can't figure out why or he just won't work with me to help him through it. Toddlers! :haha: He's usually pretty good, but there are days where it's every other thing. 

Slammer - I know what you mean about crusty nipples! Plus they don't smell the greatest when they're like that in my opinion. I swear I can smell every little thing, though. I can't shower enough at the moment to feel clean! 

Glad the placenta is looking fine! The shots can be creepy! I have one with this one where the eyes just look like a socket. It's a bit strange! Feel free to post it! I don't think any of us are tired of seeing babies! 

Ally & Mrs.G - I agree on the sex feeling better. It's probably thanks to the increased sensitivity and blood flow. If something hits wrong it is a definite ouch, though! Plus my tear from my first is a bit sensitive at times. If I do manage to make it through without an epidural I think the pulling on the old tear will be the worst! We'll see. If I don't get put on pitocin I have more faith in myself. 

I guess something else that's been newer.. I've had an increase in gas. BM are getting a bit more looser than normal as well. Definitely not liking the gas. :dohh:


----------



## AliJo

Also, I want to add this in here because it bothers me every time I see my signature.. CafeMom no longer has tickers!! I really liked the one I had for DS. I keep looking for a replacement, but I'm picky.


----------



## slammerkin

I've been gassy for a while and I'm not impressed. Blah!


----------



## Angel5000

I think that this week the full moon + week before break = craziness. 

We had a 2 hour delay start today after a completely unexpected snow fall last night. It wasn't much, just enough that our rural areas (and hills) were too slippery for buses. Our district is pretty spread out and has a lot of rural and hill areas outside of the town and those areas can be really dangerous with any amount of snow or ice. So 2 hour start. We were supposed to have the big winter assembly today for "winter wishes" (an amazing program our leadership kids put together that grants kids all kinds of "wishes" from something as small as a coffee, to as big as a piano!!). The assembly is the grand finale of the whole week of wishes, but after a 2 hour delay admin didn't want to add another 1 hour assembly to our already very shortened schedule (50 minute classes were sudden 35 minutes today) so we postponed it until tomorrow (which is already early release so tomorrow's classes will be 20 minutes long! :wacko: )

On top of a crazy 2 hour delay that we weren't expecting, we had a girl fight break out in my hallway today, just a few feet from my classroom. Then at lunch I had to call the office because kids were trying to climb onto the ice/snow covered roofs of the walkways to get something down they had thrown up there (stupid freshmen). 

And then when my 6th period students (last class of the day) arrive they are all freaking out, asking me if I'm okay and how the baby is. I was really confused until someone explained that the rumor going around was that I was the one who broke up the fight (wasn't me, was the teacher one door down, she just got there before I did because it was outside her door) and they had heard that I dove into the middle to break it up and got punched in the gut! These kids were in an uproar about it, and were talking about seriously going after the girls who were in the fight! :dohh: :wacko: I mean, super sweet that they were that concerned about me (17 year olds aren't always known for being caring) but a little overboard. These kids had me last year though too so they're a little protective. 

And to top it off, there were a group of freshmen being loud and messing around in the hall at the end of 6th who had snuck out of class where a sub was teaching and when I yelled at them to go back to class they blatantly ignored me, one kid was on his phone on a phone call (definitely not allowed), and so I headed down the hall and most of them went back to class but 3 of them bolted out the door and took off 10 minutes before the final bell (truancy). Unfortunately I don't know the freshmen and the sub didn't know who left. :dohh: 

all in all, it was an INSANE day! 

/rant


On baby news: the doctor says I'll get an US next week to check to make sure she's head down. :happydance:


WantABelly - I haven't lost any of my mucous plug to my knowledge. Though I am having quite a bit of discharge lately. Are you losing it already? I can't imagine going through this 11 times! 

Literati - Sounds like you've got a lot of 0-3m! Tha'ts great! I was going through the 0-3m that we've been given and found that I have a ton of short sleeve onesies but am definitely lacking in the warm clothes department! :dohh: I've got a ton of 3-6m stuff but only about half as much 0-3m. I'm picking up some more 0-3 this weekend, someone from our Buy Nothing Group in town has been collecting for me. 

I started going through purging mode lately too. I keep giving away stuff. DH
just keeps shaking his head at me. :haha: 


Ally - Beautiful Pic! <3 

Froggy - what a gorgeous bump! I Love it!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm sorry! It especially sucks if it is accompanied by cramps. 

Angel - Oh wow, what a day! They're usually pretty crazy at that age. I wasn't and can only hope to pass that down! Ha.. I think you definitely deserve a break after that kind of day! 

I don't know what got into me, unless it was a nesting urge. I completely tore apart our two big closets to rearrange them to try and store more stuff in our storage closet and open some room in our bedroom closet. Well, I did manage to get our closet opened up a lot! The bottom use to be filled with totes. I may have to put another one in but hoping to keep it down to one. I actually could get it in the storage closet, but I'd have to tear it apart again. 

I am completely drained now.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - wow, that sounds like a completely crazy day at work! Hope tomorrow is more normal. 

Ali - oh yes, it's so annoying when they throw a fit over every little thing and nothing you say or do really helps - they just feel like being bratty. Gah! Good job on organizing those closets! I don't blame you for being exhausted now. I have also been quite gassy lately! Haha. 

Ally - Thank you. And I'm with you on feeling fat and tired!


----------



## greats

Angel, oh my goodness! My sister used to teach high school and now does junior high... so far high schoolers' attitudes are way worse than the younger teens from what I'm told haha

Dtd in the hopes I can start getting my cervix ready for labor in a few weeks. Hope it works haha

Anyone else getting pains in their breasts? I keep getting this deep, shooting pain on my right side... ouch!


----------



## Ally2015

ali, slammer- i have been gassy too. Oh pregnancy is just so elegant. I have no nesting whatsoever. damn it!

angel- oh my goodness, what a day for you!! good to rant and let it all out though :)

greats- no pain for me but nipples and breasts feel a bit itchy. 

well i learnt this morning that i now snort loudly in my sleep. I did it so loud i woke myself up. DH said i've been doing it for a while now. God i must be bloody heavy now to be snorting like that!!!
think i am going to try and be super healthy from today on, hate feeling so big and fat.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - snoring in pregnancy can also be from swollen nasal membranes and increased blood, if it makes you feel any better. Lots of people have a stuffy nose their entire pregnancy. So don't be too quick to blame your weight gain! I'm sure you're just fine! I can't wait to get this weight off me though. I've gained a lot! 

Greats - that's odd about the shooting pains. I don't think I've had that. I hope dtd helps your cervix get ready! 

Quiet day at the office today as so many people are hungover and either called in sick, or they booked the day off in advance because of what happened last year. I surprisingly feel better than I have all week despite getting a couple hours' less sleep than usual. :p I can hardly wait for the weekend though. DH's family is celebrating Christmas already tomorrow which will be busy but hopefully still fun and relaxing. They're a pretty chill group, and the kids play well together so DD will require less entertainment than usual. Any other weekend plans for you all?


----------



## greats

Literati, have fun celebrating Christmas with your husband's family tomorrow! 

I didn't sleep well last night, baby kept head butting my cervix all night. Woke up feeling very moody, been having low back pain, period cramping, and loose stools all morning. Made dh call in sick today at work so I can rest. Need to go grocery shopping in a bit as we are getting our 3rd snow storm for the 3rd weekend in a row!

My only plan this weekend is making 6 batches of kolacky cookies to give to family on Christmas Eve.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - It killed me! My hips are yelling at me today. 

Greats - I'm going to try to find more time to DTD as well. Hopefully between that and the dates labor is closer and easier!

I just get a burning sensation sometimes in my nips. Feels like my let down reflex.

Ally - Some get it just days before labor. That's why they say to take it easy. 

Yeah the snorting is probably more to do with what Lite said. I've been mouth breathing because my nose is so closed up. 

Lite - That's funny.. why don't they do I at the end of the week instead? Have fun at the family Christmas! I get why some people do it early.. most people have several family Christmases they don't make it to all because they are on the same day. 

No plans here. Probably try to dig up the energy to do more organizing. Realized my pump is stored in the back of the storage closet. :dohh: I want a new one through insurance if I can so it runs better.

I need to take it easy so I don't go into work sore. Just hope I'm not stuck on the heavy cart both days. I Will be on Tuesday because the one I work with can't handlet herself on it. 

I had to reply on my phone. The website has a Disney ad up and no matter where you click on the page it sends you to the ad.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo I'm having the same problem with the website if I try on the computer. Seriously the ads on babyandbump are out of control annoying. Worse than any other website I visit.

I'm able to telework here on out, which is a relief. I might go in one or two days to make sure I have any papers I need and to prep my backups for when I'm gone.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Angel- I hate days like that! Where all these small things go wrong and it just makes for a bad bad day. Hope today is better for you. 

AliJo- that definitely sounds like nesting to me. It's kicked in a little for me too. Why must my house be messy?!! And why as soon as the kitchen is clean it's dirty again?!!

Greats- yes I get them every once in awhile! Also what you are feeling today is how I've been feeling the last couple days. 

Ally- your snoring post literally made me lol sorry it woke you up. 

we're finally taking maternity pictures tomorrow! Hopefully the weather holds up.

Also at my NST testing then prenatal. I'll update once it's all done. I'll be suprised if I'm not dilated at all.


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - that sounds like a very uncomfortable night for you. Are you a SAHM? 

Ali - I think a lot of people wish they would have it on a Friday, but I'm guessing maybe they get a discounted rate or better availability by booking it on a Thursday? Oh well. Doesn't matter too much to me as even when I'm not pregnant I don't drink much. But it does make for a late night and early morning the next day. DH's family probably would have celebrated closer to Christmas Day, but some of his family members are going to Mexico the entire week of Christmas! So yeah that's why such an early celebration. I do agree it is better than trying to cram in all the celebrations into one day or having to miss one. We always just celebrate over multiple days. :) 

I'm impressed you even put your pump away into storage! I totally still have my pump up in the kitchen from dd1, so I don't have to worry about finding it and taking it out again. Oy, my procrastination! 

Slammer - yay for being down to telework only until baby arrives! I hope that is a nice treat for you! 


Mrs green - enjoy your maternity photos! Definitely update us after your appointment.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Appointment update- absolutely nothing is happening. Not dilated at all.. and to top it off both babies are equal distance from the cervix meaning there isn't one yet that will be born first.. well one is breach and one is head down so still no birth plan since they're not sure who will go first. Once one gets into position it'll be determined if it's c-section or vag but we have to wait to see.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I know. I've never had such an issue with ads until this website. Glad you get to telework! I wish I could work from home in my field. I'm not one that likes to be away from home much.

Mrs.G - I guess I do have more motivation to get things done, but not the energy! I just have been pushing through it because I really need to get it done. I totally understand where you are coming from! Things are so out of place it feels. Then DS is like a tornado! Then when we're cleaning up he goes crazy because he feels like has room to run. Yep.. and you would have room before if you didn't drag every other toy out! He definitely keeps me on my toes.

Yes, please update us!! 

Lite - Lucky them for getting some warmth! 

Ha.. I get into random cleaning sprees and things end up stuffed away as tight as I can to free room. We out grew this apartment long ago! At least your procrastination helped this time!! :haha:

Got a little more done. I got more packed in my hospital bag. Sorted what I had washed for baby. Tomorrow I'm going to wash DS's baby clothes and go through those. Just NB and 0-3 for now. Went through DS's 2T clothes and put most away except the shirts since he can still wear those okay depending on the brand. I definitely need to buy him pajamas and pants. I'm also making a big pot of vegetable beef soup and I'm going to freeze most so I have some quick meals. DS really liked it too so it'll be good for him! I want to crawl into bed and nap with DS but I have that soup going. I'm so tired.


----------



## AliJo

Mrs.G - You beat me! Well definitely didn't sound like the update you wanted! I'm assuming the one that is head down needs to drop first for a vaginal? Once one drops I suspect you'll start to dilate.


----------



## AliJo

Anyone on the computer or any device that is having an issue with the ad.. try clicking "Mobile" at the bottom of the page. It will turn the website into the mobile version. Not as pretty, but at least then you can use the website. It was the only thing, literally the only, on my computer that I could click.


----------



## slammerkin

Getting laundry done today, including last minute sheets for DD since since she randomly informed me her diaper leaked overnight. Apparently this is not something DH ever notices, and she didn't tell him. Grr. I'm in an irritable mood today. I want to throw away half the shit in my house. I was already on a decluttering mission and then I watched something on Netflix today about minimalism so that just made me want to get rid of stuff even more. Have to pace myself I guess!


----------



## vrogers

Angel- wow, what a crazy day! My dad is a high school ROTC instructor at a pretty big high school so there's always something similar happening. I always tell him how much I respect him because high school students can be quite the challenge! 

Ally- I feel you, but that made me giggle! I ended up buying breathe right strips from Amazon and they have made a huge difference! I feel like a pig though, with the noises I apparently make and how I feel. 

Literati- have fun with your Christmas this weekend! Im jealous, dh is making me wait until Christmas Day before we celebrate. Im so impatient! 

I always reply on my phone (it's easier than my computer) and lately the ads have been more ridiculous! Sometimes they don't pop up until I've scrolled halfway down the page already, definitely triggers a growl from me. 

Mrs.green- have fun with the maternity photos! And don't worry, not dilated at all here either. It'll happen eventually! 

Dh and I (well mainly me) have decided to stay home for Christmas this year. Otherwise we would have to visit my mother and her family, my dad and his wife, and MIL side of the family. This year I'm just not feeling it and don't want to pick any to just skip, so they all get skipped. Finally told my mother because she asked what time we would be coming, and of course she took it how I imagined. She got all passive aggressive and complained about me behind my back and kept repeating "it's fine, it's up to you" but then would get mad at me. She's been trying to stay on my good side since I got pregnant like she thinks she's going to get to babysit all the time or something. Not happening for many reasons! MIL is polar opposite and took it perfectly. She understands and is even offering to cook for us and bring us our gifts. She's seriously a dream. And my dad is probably going to be upset but won't show it. He obviously doesn't understand the being pregnant part, and his wife never had kids and doesn't get it either, which is one of the reasons I think they go a little overboard with the excitement at times. We are going with them this evening to get coffee and look at Christmas lights (it's a little tradition) so hopefully that's good enough for them ha! 
Wow, I'm sorry that was so long. 

We also really for real need to get her dresser painted and done. It'll help me clean and organize her room and help me feel more prepared!


----------



## Angel5000

I made it to Xmas break! Woot!! I now have 2 weeks off! Phew! So glad you guys don't mind me ranting. :) Today was a MUCH better day. 


Greats - I used to teach middle school before I moved up to high school and I hated it. I much prefer the high school kids' attitudes, but each group of kids is different and so are teachers. Some are great with MS kids and some handle HS kids better. :) 

I'm not getting any breast pain but I am doing all the stuff I can to help with the cervix. :) 

Ally - My DH Told me I've been snoring for awhile now also! :haha: I didn't snore before. :dohh:


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Glad you're on break! Any plans during it?

Vrogers - We're probably going to be home for Christmas as well. The only family Christmas we have will be during new years weekend. Part of me feels like baby will already be here and DH already said that we are absolutely not going if baby is here. I don't want to either, but it's nice to have him on board. My brother, his GF, and their two sons will probably be over on Christmas. I would like it to be just us to be honest, but I want them to have a good day. I'm just tired and being around people is exhausting right now. Turning into more of a hermit than normal!


----------



## Angel5000

Right now the big plan is sleeping and resting my hips/pelvis! 

But this weekend we have birth classes, which I'm excited but kind of nervous about. It's the equivalent of the 5 week course but in 2 days instead (9-3:30, with a lunch break). So it'll be a really busy weekend but I think I'll feel better after the class, which also includes information about registration, labor techniques, and the hospital tour. I'm just not thrilled that my first day of "break" and I'll still have to get up at a decent time tomorrow. :p 


As for Xmas - we talked about going to visit our parents (both of our parents live in the same town about 3 hours from here) but I'm not comfortable being that far from the doctor that close to due date so my mom is coming up here. That will be interesting.... her smoking is a major problem for both my sister and I (we're both very allergic, it's her #1 trigger for migraines and my #1 trigger for my asthma) and yet our mother completely disregards how it could affect our health, insisting that she smokes outside so we can't complain (except she carries the smell so strongly that the minute she opens the door to come in we both have reactions, even if we are on the opposite end of the house! :wacko: ). It's going to lead to a blow up, I'm sure. We've told her she has to stop or she wont' be watching our baby in the spring like she wants to, but even though she agreed she's not even started to try to stop or switch to a vape, so I think she figures we won't be willing to spend the $ to hire a nanny and so she doesn't have to worry about it. She'll be sorely surprised to find out that we've already decided we'll pay the $1500 for a nanny before we will let her watch our baby while smoking. 

And, I want to say, I mean absolutely no offense to anyone who smokes. Our big concern is that my lungs are very weak, which lead to a multitude of respiratory issues all the time, and I'm already worried about passing that genetic issue down to my child. I don't want to add anything else to possibly make her worse. The smell is so bad on my mom that I can't get by without using an inhaler multiple times a day when she visits, which is sad since I haven't had to use my inhaler in months. I'm not willing to risk putting my baby through that kind of discomfort. :(


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I don't have medical problems that make it worse, but I definitely hate cigarettes and other tobacco products. I don't want them around me or my children, unfortunately the majority of my family smokes. I grew up around it and ALWAYS hated it. So did my brothers, but each them have taken up the bad habit. I use to get ear infections a lot and I think it was from all the smoke. It's one of the reasons I hate going over to my Dad and Stepmom's place. I can't stand the smell of it. Although I hate it on many levels the only reason I ever ask people to stop is for their health. Also, to respect my wishes of me not wanting it around my children. 

As you said, I mean no offense to anyone. 

I actually had a coworker tell me to pick up smoking multiple times so that I wouldn't have a large baby. She's the one I don't really like. Plus, has told me countless times that if I want a break I should just pick up smoking. For someone who is really against it, that just rubs me the wrong way. 

I really how your little one doesn't get the same problems! Genetics can be scary.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer- I get in that purging mood from time to time as well. It is hard to resist the urge to get rid of everything in those moments. 

VRogers - sounds like a few people are feeling like Christmas with family is too much this year. I hope you have a relaxing one at home. I'm glad at least your MIL was supportive. 

Angel - congrats on making it to Christmas break! That will be amazing to relax for a couple weeks. That sounds frustrating about your mom's smoking. I can't stand the smell of smoke and definitely wouldn't let my baby be exposed to it either. I hope she will try to be sensitive to your wishes. 

Ali - at least you will still see some family around Christmas time. It will be nice to keep it low key when so heavily pregnant. You could definitely be right about already having your baby at new year's! I would still want to celebrate with my parents/sister/BIL if I had my baby, but I don't think I would want to see any extended family or any of DH's family with a brand new baby! It would just be too overwhelming. I am extremely obsessed with Christmas though, so I can't even imagine missing my family Christmas! DH and I will be spending Christmas Eve and day just us though, as my family is celebrating on Boxing Day this year.


----------



## vrogers

Ali-yes, I've definitely become a hermit as well! I don't blame your dh at all, I'm not going anywhere with the baby for awhile when she's here and definitely not something with a ton of people. It's good he's on board with you! 

Angel- I hear you on the smoking thing. I don't have any health problems with it, just not a fan of the smell. My mom and stepdad and brothers (so everyone at my moms) smoke and I've always hated the way it will stick to my hair and clothes. I don't blame you at ALL for not wanting smoking around baby, we feel the same way and it's one of the many reasons my mom won't ever have her. I mean no offense to any smokers as well! 

Literati- I am glad it's not just me, makes me feel better because I felt like a terrible person for deciding not to grin and bear it! Thank you, I will make it relaxing with Christmas movies and cookies :)


----------



## greats

Yes, smoking is definitely not my friend! My mom moved in with us a couple months ago as she is going through a nasty divorce from my step dad, but she smokes. But she is not allowed to smoke inside at all, and since it's been so cold here the past couple weeks she can't stand to be outside for more than a couple drags, so she is slowly starting to quit! She used to smoke a pack a day, now it's 1 cigarette in an entire day, if that.

I have definitely become a hermit as well! We aren't going anywhere for the holidays when normally we end up going to 5 different places! We offered to host the in laws xmas eve, but they're all quite ridiculous about breaking tradition so they can all f*ck off for all I care lol

I forgot who asked me, but yes I am currently a SAHM... I used to be a police officer but quit 2 years ago to stay home. But am going back to work in April, just not as a police officer. 

I'm almost positive I'm starting to dilate as baby's head is constantly hitting my cervix all day long now... I had the same with dd#1 and got to 4cm dilated before I was even 38 weeks. I get checked on Monday morning so we'll see!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- have fun on your early xmas celebrations! Not much planned, except some tidying and work. Might go out for dinner with dh tonight

ali- yah i do feel a bit stuffed up. Hope you find time to dtd. We did last night but for a while after i cramped and felt a little sick... you are sounding very organised. i need to finish hospital bag. 



mrs green- oh i have been laughing at my snoring also, dh finds it amusing too. What to do but laugh eh haha. 

vrogers- i feel like a pig too lol! oh how i love pregnancy. xmas at home sounds nice and relaxed- sorry to hear about your mum being upset about it though.

angel- yah for xmas break!! the classes sound exciting!! i totally understand the smoking

my dh smokes, but its a bad habit he has had since about 15.I dont smoke, and since we have been together, he has cut down so much that he hardly smokes now. He is always considerate too, and takes it outside. never smokes in front of children and would never near baby. Hope he fully stops, but i know its hard for him after so many years of it. plus all his family smokes, but i will be sure to tell them to not smoke around baby.

greats- exciting about how you may be dilating!!

Anyone else feeling extra hungry? i am starving all the time, but goodnesss i hate the thought of gaining more weight!!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - I was the one who asked! What position do you think you'll go into when you go back? 
Definitely sounds like you could be dilating! That's exciting. 

Ally - well I hope you have fun. Supper out would be nice! I am also extra starving! I ate all my snacks at work yesterday and didn't have any extras left in my desk and I was famished! Ended up begging a danish off a co-worker (also pregnant, so she gets it! Haha). There really is no way for me to "watch my weight" at this point because I'd be absolutely starving and miserable and all times if I did.

VRogers - cookies and Christmas movies are an excellent plan. What are some of your favourite Christmas movies? DH and I need to decide on one to watch Christmas Eve.


I have been more of a hermit this entire pregnancy, but since 30+ weeks I've been slightly more sociable. As much as there are a LOT of crappy symptoms in the third trimester and I am getting really sick of pregnancy at this point, I find that my personality starts to come back a tiny bit in the last trimester. But my normal self is a hermit as well! Haha. Socializing is exhausting.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I have too many probably! Elf, all of the Santa Claus movies, polar express, the grinch...those are my favorites! We have so many on DVD, dh teases me haha
That's a good thing you are more social at the end! I wish I was, I'm sure I'll miss adult interaction when I'm home with an infant all the time. I'm generally more of a hermit as well though!


----------



## greats

Literati, I'm not entirely sure... I finally graduated with my Bachelor's in Business Administration this past May, so I'm trying to get in with the Secretary of State doing what my husband does, or possibly banking. We'll see, I'm planning on starting to apply every where probably in February. I'd really love to work as a records clerk for a police station but those positions are very difficult to come by because it's great pay, great hours, and a solid career.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - those are some good ones for sure! And, yes, I definitely did get a bit lonely when I was home all the time with a baby even though I can tolerate (and prefer) a lot of solitude. Make sure you have a friend or two you can call up for a visit once in a while! 

Greats - good for you finishing up your degree! It sounds like you of all people should be extra qualified to be a records clerk with your experience as a police officer and your additional education! I hope you get that position! But if not I hope you get another amazing job that you love! :) That would be cool working for the Secretary of State!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Super busy weekend xxx hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Ally2015

lit- glad im not the only one eating lots extra! feeling super tired today. dh and i are hermits for sure haha. 

it feels so surreal that are will all be having our babies soon!! i am so excited . who will be first!


----------



## slammerkin

I'm also going to be looking for jobs while I'm on leave. I'm determined that 2017 is my year to get a government job and get out of contracting.

Overdid it a bit today with DD. Took her to the library and then spent too long at the mall getting presents for DH and buying random things in Target. The walk back to the car weighed down with bags was slow and painful. But at least we didn't spend the day in front of the TV!


----------



## AliJo

Thought I posted earlier, but it was on my phone and must not have gone through. 

Lite - I'm bigger on Christmas now than I was in my younger years. Christmas became a time of stress for my parents (especially my actual mother) and it ruined it for me. I can't remember how old I was but I started telling them I didn't want anything, that it's fine. I was probably 12-14 years old. I was more about family anyways even younger than that. The sour moods ended ruining it for me completely for awhile. It's been better since I have DH and DS. I love gifting people, but I'm not big on receiving and never have good suggestions to give people. 

Glad you've been more sociable! My socialization is almost nonexistent since DS. I'm mostly fine with it till DH starts going out and doing things with friends. I'm glad he's going out, but I feel so excluded. 

Greats - Baby is down low and putting pressure on me, but I don't think I'm dilating at all. I could be effacing, but I don't believe I'm dilating unless I start to see more bigger chunks of plug. I've seen what was probably small bits, but nothing significant. 

I really hope you find something you enjoy! Even if you don't get into something you really want at first, keep trying for what you want. I'm hoping I get into a place that runs under a big hospital so I have the choice to move spots after 6 months. The one I'm looking at has clinical positions that are great hours and pay just as well as a floor nurse. Then down the road when I have a more flexible schedule I can transfer into something I really want. 

Slammer - I am always proud of myself when I get up and get out with DS, but it usually is super exhausting and not without a tantrum. I feel better as a person, though. He's been kind of hooked on TV and crap lately because I don't have the energy and I feel horrible about it. I've been trying to keep things off for longer periods lately. He usually is happy if I'm up doing something around the apartment because then he can join in. He use to be so good! It got ruined these last exhausting months. I know I can get him out of it, but it'll be a battle. 

Ally - I'm not really eating more, but I'm definitely more hungry! Started a week or so ago. I noticed I wasn't able to skip supper like I was. I know it's not good, but I just wasn't hungry and had no energy to make anything, so why bother?!

I did manage to get a session in the other day with DH! We have a four day weekend together over Christmas. I told him we have to go on a marathon! :haha: It'll be a good time, I'll be almost 39 weeks! So if my body is ready at all that'll be a good push, I think! If not then at least we had a good go at it before DS2 arrives! 

I'm glad I'm not the only hermit! I think I'm going to go stir crazy this winter, though. Guess it will help once I find another job. I wish I had more places to take DS, though. 

Well, I got all of our NB and 0-3 month clothes washed. Only a few had stains and I was able to get them out. There are just two pieces that have a little bit left, but I think I can get it out of one and the other is just a white onesie so not a big deal to replace. Finished packing baby's portion of the hospital bag. I still need to throw in some undergarments, socks, and shirts for me. Other than that I should be good to go other than grabbing chargers and my camera. The car seat is also put together. I almost forgot to put the newborn insert in and the strap protectors. 

I have gotten a lot done, but I still don't feel organized. The place still feels like a disaster to me, which is partly because I've been reorganizing and things haven't found their new home. Slowly I'm getting it done. It's just exhausting! 

DS got to "play" in the snow today for a short while. He actually just stood out in it laughing and talking, holding a teddy bear. It was super cute! He definitely was not wanting to go back in, but he was getting caked with snow that was falling and his little face was cold! We got several inches. 

So, I'm wondering if my extreme pain I get in my hips when I've been up too much is SPD. I never had it with my first, so I never really thought about it.


----------



## newbie2013

Finally dtd last night! Dh offered and I, quite literally, jumped on him. It wasn't at all romantic and tender - haha! But it was just what I needed. I felt bad afterwards because I didn't really give him a chance. I'll try to get him in the mood again soon and take it easy next time - haha!


----------



## greats

AliJo, I never lost any pieces of my plug with my first until I was past 4cm dilated. I just remember her headbutting my cervix constantly and somehow that got me to 4cm at 37+6 lol

I finally packed mine and baby's hospital bag. Just have a medium size duffel bag that we are sharing. I overpacked last time so I kept it simple... few outfits, hats, just general warm clothing for baby since it's freezing here, and 2 comfy outfits for me (yoga pants, tank tops, zip up hoodies, socks, ballet slippers, sports bras). I have my makeup and toiletries in a makeup bag in the bathroom since I'm still using it so can just grab that on the way out. Not too worried if I forget something though because my hospital is right down the street from our home lol

I FINALLY did my hospital pre-registration... been putting it off for ages so now that's all done.

All I really have left to do is to install the infant carseat base... but can't do that till Monday because I'm supposed to be getting our new convertible car seats for the older two... had to get the Diono Radian RXT for both in order to fit 3 car seats in our car. Thank god Zulily had them for basically half off last week so we essentially got one for free.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

38 weeks. Agh.

My midwife brought a homebirth supplies box over.

Carseat needs a wash but we wont need it hopefully yet. 

Moses is up. Bags packed incase. I need to do an emergency bag for kids just incase x


----------



## Ally2015

Ali- Super cute about your ds playing in the snow! glad you got a session of dtd in.

newbie- that did make me laugh. DTD doesn't feel romantic or tender to me these days either, it's literally jump on dh and get some action then go to sleep haha. 

Greats- sounds like you are all organised with bags. I have babies done, need to do mine asap. 


midnight- you are so close now! i really wonder if you will be first, eeek! 

not much to report. Have felt a bit more crampy but that is it. Got car all cleaned yesterday and out car seat in. Just need moses and to pack my hospital bag. Also need some breast pads and nursing bra.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am hoping for AFTER xmas if baby would listen lol xxx


----------



## newbie2013

Ally2015, you make me feel a bit better! I kept apologising to dh afterwards because I felt like I got what i wanted but he didn't necessarily enjoy it as much as he could have. He made me laugh afterwards when he commented that I had put on weight - no sh*t! Haha! 

Can't believe how close we're all getting! Wishing all of you the best over the coming weeks. I started the dates today in preparation - hope they work!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you are all ok. I felt bad as dont want to DTD :( but try occasionally... lol

Had energy surge cleaned bathroom and hoovered. Still a ton to do.


----------



## Ally2015

newbie- haha i think dtd will be more passionate and romantic once baby here. I feel like a mini hippo, not exactly sexy or attractive. i've been having dates everyday, all finished just now so need to stock up.

midnight- all good thanks, im sure you'll get everyone done, allocate tasks to each child :D

ordered some cellular blankets, nipple cream and breast pads and nappy sacks. tomorrow going shopping with my mum for moses basket - nearly all organised now!
was supposed to go out fo dinner last night with dh, but was too tired. going today instead, to a nice japanese place. looking forward to it :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that's too bad Christmas was a stressful time of year for your family when you were a kid. I'm glad you're enjoying it a bit more now. 

Sounds like everyone is getting very prepared with baby supplies, hospital bags and more. I haven't done up a bag yet but I am a couple weeks behind everyone. I do feel somewhat prepared now though. 

Yesterday I started getting a bit of lightning crotch and other pressure in my cervix so I am not sure if that means baby dropped a bit or if my cervix is just getting more effaced (like Ali, that's all I anticipate it would be doing)! 

We had a pleasant Christmas celebration with DH's family. :)


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I keep hoping baby will drop some. I suspect he'll just stay where he is until he's ready to come. I'm holding lower than I did with my first. In the beginning it was similar, but I'm definitely holding him lower now. 

Midnight - That reminds me. I want to hit the carpet once more before baby arrives. I spot cleaned the other day since DS decided to spill something with red dye in it. Mostly got it up. So glad this carpet was crap before I ever moved in and I know they're just going to tear it out irregardless. The water still came up brown. I just don't get how!! 

I'm also hoping for after Christmas. Mainly because if he comes right before, we don't have anyone to watch DS. We could probably work something out where DH basically has to watch him till it's time to push then my dad/stepmom/brother watch him during that. It's not a guarantee that any of them will be there, though. The doctor may hate me if that's the case because DH will be there even if DS is there. You're not telling me otherwise! 

I don't really want to DTD either. When I do get into it, it's nice. The problem is getting myself to want it in the first place. Would be nice for at least one of my pregnancies to make me want it more instead of less! 

Also, congrats on 38 weeks!!!! Tuesday for me! I'm so excited! 

Newbie - Good luck with the dates! I have had 6 a day except I forgot two days in a row once. DTD hardly feels romantic anymore! I constantly have to shift because something is uncomfortable. I can't breathe so I'm constantly pulling away from him to get fresh air and apologizing. He definitely doesn't mind, but it sure feels awkward for me! :haha: I feel like a bloated fish out of water. I keep referring to myself as a blobfish. 

Ally - Ugh we need to clean our vehicle something fierce. REALLY don't want to stand in the cold and do it. Although, I can handle the cold much better while I'm pregnant, it doesn't make it completely bearable. Plus we need to get our new tires on it this week. Driving in the snow is a bit more scary when there isn't much trend on your wheels. I'm feeling a bit more crampy as well, but it's always a toss up between gas or uterine. It's obnoxious how similar they feel right now. I could always tell the difference, but not now. Which me being crampy from gas is a newer thing, because normally it's not an issue. 

Greats - It's so strange how you can retain your plug even when it's that far dilated. Were you 4 cm dilated all the way through? I also need to call and see about getting registered at the hospital in town. It's literally down the street for me as well. Just two blocks. Most likely I'll be going there to make life easier for DH. I don't want to just walk in and be all "Hey.. I'm in labor, so deliver me!" They don't deliver many babies. The L&D is often closed. Most likely even if I'm registered I'll have to go in through the ER. Unless I do labor at home and keep them updated. 

With all of us getting closer, we're definitely more talkative during the weekends! I keep expecting "I'm having contractions" from someone!! I don't have anything to report. I will say that yesterday morning I half wondered if I was leaking fluids because I felt wet, but not like my pants or anything were wet. I was in bed then went to the restroom and swore I felt some fluid come out. I didn't even think to look for a chunk of plug in the toilet so it might have been that. I laid back down for awhile and repeated and nothing, so all was good! 

I work the next two days and I'm dreading it. Mainly because I'm so sore. My hip has been yelling at me continuously and even doing some things around the apartment makes it so I can hardly walk if I rest for even a short while.


----------



## vrogers

I'm so jealous of all you dtd :haha: mentioned to dh Friday evening that we hadn't done it in awhile but he was exhausted from work, and I have a doc appointment tomorrow and seeing how my doctors hand will be up in me i would rather not do it today ha! Plus I'm procrastinating shaving till last min because it is absolutely exhausting to do 

Dh finally got the dresser sanded so we are going today to get primer and paint swatches. It'll take a few days to dry before we can actually paint so I'm thinking we'll finish it juuuust in time 

I tried to start the dates a few days ago at exactly 36 weeks and got 2 down before dry heaving enough that I had to quit. Guess I'm going to be trying something else! 

I can't wait to start seeing cute squishy baby pictures!


----------



## Ally2015

Ali- lol I get breathless too during dtd it's so annoying & defo makes sex less romantic. 

Vrogers- hope appt goes well. Shame about dates. I heard raspberry leaf tea is good too.


----------



## newbie2013

Can't sleep! Heartburn and acid reflux are hitting badly again. I'm so pleased I've started Christmas vacation as this is the second night in a row and there's no way I'd be able to go to work in the morning. Looking forward to when this baby drops a bit to see if that helps. I've also got pain in my upper back which makes finding a comfortable sleeping position difficult. My bottom ribs on my right feel bruised like he's kicking me badly there... ugh... rough pregnancy night tonight...

Complaining done... sorry.


----------



## greats

Newbie, sorry about the bad heartburn! Hang in there! 

AliJo, I had been 1cm dilated at 36 weeks +some days and was expecting to be the same when they checked me just shy of 38 weeks, but nope, went to 4cm in a week without losing any plug, no bleeding or spotting, no loss of fluids, etc just baby constantly grinding into my cervix lmao

I overdid it this weekend. Seriously so exhausted. Getting checked tomorrow at my appointment. I'm hoping to be 1cm dilated but trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## AliJo

Greats - Interesting!! Hope your body is making some progress! I'll probably have to wait till next week to get checked. I won't bother asking. 

Newbie - Do you take anything for it? I have to otherwise I'm beyond miserable. It'll keep me awake and everything. I can not eat or drink for hours and if I lay down it starts up. I know it really sucks to have! Baby is lower for me this time around and I have heartburn probably 10x worse. I had bad rib pain with my first. Hopefully once he's born it's no longer there! Mine got pushed out of place and were sore for 3 months. 

Vrogers - What color are you thinking for the dresser? I've been looking for one because we don't have one. I really want an espresso colored one, since that's what his crib is. Although, that color has really fallen off the popularity list. The one that matches the crib is still available, but I'm not paying 125 dollars in shipping!! 

You can look into evening primrose oil as well. If not, baby will get here one way or another! 


Well I'm off to bed. I get to work the next two days so I'm sure I'll find something to complain about! Bet you're all eager to hear it! :haha: My hip is killing me. I'm going to probably call and see about getting an alignment done. Might help baby get into position as well. Then I have an appointment on Thursday.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- thank you, I heard about the tea, just haven't gotten my hands on any yet. I did get a pineapple today and also have some evening primrose oil haha

Newbie- my baby has dropped quite low and I still have a decent amount of heartburn. Although now it's been much worse on my bladder! At least we just have a few weeks left of being uncomfortable, there's an end in sight

greats- also getting checked tomorrow and hoping to be dilated, I hope we both are! 

Ali- just saw you mentioned the evening primrose oil! I used it the cycle I got pregnant (from end of period until right before ovulating) because I read it was supposed to help the uterus with implantation or something along those lines, and I was paranoid about the chemical pregnancy I had had last December. I'm most likely going to start that again here soon!
we are doing white on the dresser! I was actually wanting to do espresso colored furniture but thanks to Pinterest realized white furniture would look better with the color scheme I chose. Her crib is white so we are matching that color. We already had a light brown colored dresser before, so dh stripped/sanded it and will be painting it when the primer dries. Holy cow, don't blame you for not wanting to pay that shipping price! 
I say you are welcome to complain all you want the next couple days with work and how uncomfortable we are!


----------



## Ally2015

newbie- so sorry to hear, hope yoi are feeling better :(

greats- hope appt goes well, do update after

ali- haha definitely eager to hear... this is the place to rant!

vrogers- i have heard about the pineapple too, do you know it is about the pineapple that is good? I am going to buy rasberry leaf tea today, my SIL said it really helped with her labours. 

ive been really crampy, and feeling pressure. Also i noticed i need to pee more, and when i do i feel like my bladder is about to burst, even though not much pee comes out. i wonder if this is due to baby being lower?
nothing else to report really,going to get moses basket later with my mum. Need to tidy bedroom and make space for it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hey all. 

I have not tried any 'bring it on remedies' im a bit scared too incase I have 'sudden onset' again?

My Oh phone has completly broke. Crap timing. I have a work number if I need to call him but still sucky timing! Pants.

I feel ok. My eldests 2 kids are a bit nervous for me now so I just want this all over. Dont feel too bad but I will by this afternoon no doubt lol x


----------



## slammerkin

Heartburn hasn't actually been so bad the last few days. I didn't even notice until now, but that's a relief. 

AliJo - I feel like I'm carrying this one lower than my first as well. At my scan the girl was saying that his head was really low. I'm starting to feel a bit of pelvic pressure and stabby cervix pains now and then. Sometimes when I'm relaxing on the couch baby seems to really be grinding his head (and hands?) around my pubic bone, shifting back and forth. It's weird. I don't think DD did that.

DH's work (bartender) had a customer appreciation day yesterday with free food and Santa. I took my parents with me and DD because I didn't think I could handle it alone (DH was working the bar). Got some good pics of her behind the bar pulling a pint with him. :)

Hibernation mode now I think. Decided we're staying home for Christmas, so my parents are going to see my other local sister that day and DH, DD, and I will just have our own little Christmas. Hopefully we'll see my sisters the following weekend (if they come down to us...I'm not making any long drives, lol).


----------



## newbie2013

Yes, I'm taking gaviscon. I had a supply of tablets, but I ran out so I'm back on the liquid, which I find less effective.

Hmmmm... baby's head rubbing on your cervix doesn't sound comfortable at all! Not sure I'm looking forward to that, although as I type, I think he might be exploring that area - lol! 

Today, I returned a couple of gifts I got at my shower. One was a duplicate, but the other was just not my style at all. I don't know what she was thinking! Lol! However, the place she got it from (she conveniently (and accidentally) included the receipt) is in an obscure location. I never knew it existed, but it is a fabulous little boutique baby store that has some super cute clothes and other imported products that are really hard to find here. I think the store owner is laughing at my sheer joy of all the things I found that I want to buy! I'll go back with my mum next week.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- it's supposed to help soften the cervix, it has some kind of enzyme that apparently helps. I'm not sure how much I would have to eat for it to help though, but I love pineapple anyway so it's all good! 
It does sound like your baby has dropped, that sounds exactly like how I've felt! 

Midnight- wow you're so close! 

Slammer- exactly our plans with the whole staying home thing! I wouldn't even have to drive far, I just don't feel like visiting 3 different households this year ha! 

Newbie- I would be in trouble if I found a shop like that! I got a couple duplicates and things that weren't quite my style at my shower as well, but decided to keep the duplicates just in case and also wasn't sure where everything came from, so the things I won't use I will probably donate! 

Have my 37 week appointment in a couple hours, think it'll just be BP check, pee in a cup, hb checked and cervix check. Really wishing I could get a growth scan but doesn't look like this place does those! 
Forgot to mention last week my BP was "borderline" according to my doctor. It wasn't high enough to do anything about but she said we'll keep an eye on it. Hoping it's lower this time!


----------



## newbie2013

Hope your BP is lower today vrogers. High blood pressure isn't good! I wish I'd been at work today to get the doctor to check mine. I'm sure it was low again.

I have kept other duplicates, but this pack was truly redundant. I got about 6 newborn packs. I have two sitting beside me in a pile of things ready to donate to a charity because I know I won't use them and I'd much prefer someone who needs them to use them rather than go to waste sitting in my closet. I must confess, I'm also regifting a couple of things to someone in dh's family who is due shortly after me. We've got a whole bag of other stuff for her, so this is just a few extra things.

I finally washed some of baby's things today! It wasn't even a full load in my machine, but I completely ran out of clothes pegs/pins as I was hanging them out to dry. Tiny clothes use so many! So freaking cute, though - especially those little socks... Aw.... I can't wait to meet him...


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I am the opposite! This pregnancy I have been carrying so much higher than with dd1. With dd1 I constantly felt her grinding her head into my cervix/pelvis. It was so incredibly uncomfortable! The fact that I haven't felt any sensation in my cervix at all until a couple days ago is quite astounding to me! I still don't think baby has dropped fully but maybe she is a bit lower than before. Good luck on your last two days of work. You are FINALLY on your home stretch! :happydance:

Vrogers - I fear that would happen to me if I tried dates plain. I have been eating some sugary Christmas date squares that my mom always makes around Christmas time, though, and I can get those down okay. It is still too early for them to be doing anything though. 

Newbie - So sorry heartburn/acid reflux are keeping you awake and bothering you so much! That really is great you're at least on vacation now. I know after a rough night I so wish I didn't have to work! I hope baby drops a bit for you soon. That definitely seems like it would help you a bit (although, tbh, baby dropping comes with its own major discomforts).

Greats - Sorry you overdid it this weekend! You really should try to relax! 

Slammer - Sounds like a fun time at your husband's work customer appreciation day. That's good you'll be able to hibernate this Christmas. Again, it sounds like a lot of people on this thread are wanting that. I had been really looking forward to my family Christmas, but now my grandpa isn't in very good health and we are likely going to have to deal with extended family members (aunts and uncles who I'm not close with at all) wanting to stick around the whole time so that they can see my grandpa more since my parents have the biggest house for hosting. This is understandable, but they are very cold, grumpy and socially awkward people and will just make us all uncomfortable and take away our ability to relax and have fun. Oh well.

Vrogers - Hope your 37 week appointment goes well. I definitely hope your BP is back down. Sometimes my BP would be a bit high initially last pregnancy, but once I had sat down for a while she would take it again and it would be fine. Perhaps that will be the case for you?


AFM - Not much new for me. Last week of work before Christmas holidays finally! I also don't feel quite as fed up and ready for a nervous breakdown as I did last week. I was irritable all weekend but am in a better mood today. I could definitely use some relaxation time though and am wishing I had a day off before Christmas Eve to recoup first. Thankfully, Christmas Eve and most of Christmas Day will just be the 3 of us, as we are not celebrating with my family until Boxing Day.


----------



## Ally2015

newbie-really hope the heartburn eases for you. newborn baby stuff is the cutest!

vrogers-hope appt goes well, i have mine tomorrow. was your bp lower?

lit- so very sorry to hear of your grandfather! i hope things go ok with all the extra guests. i can imagine that would be quite frustrating!

i went out shopping with my mum, got a small crib for baby, it is really pretty. 
feeling so so fed up today, hate being so big and uncomfy.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, ladies. BP was 130/84 so about the same as last week. She said I could go ahead and get a BP monitor just to keep an eye on it at home and said it's really not a worry until it gets 140/90. 
I'm only a finger tip dilated but she said even softer than last week. She said the baby is lower than she usually sees for a first time mom so at least there's two things going for me haha

Hope everyone else's appointments go well!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't want smoking around the baby, I am always thinking people are going to think I'm "over protective" (My parents used to smoke very heavily when we were kids, in the house, and then they quit when I was 7, and mom took it up again when I was in high school). They used to make fun of their siblings or friends who wouldn't let people smoke around their kids because "we were just fine". And we were for a long time, my sister and I didn't develop a lot of hte problems we have until later in life but the smoke did cause some pretty significant weakening of my lungs which led to later respiratory problems. 

I did talk to my mom and started crying on the phone when I was talking to her about my concerns (at our birth class they talked about how smoke increases risk of SIDS and I was able to use that too when talking to my mom). She was so very understanding (which is odd for her, honestly), and has promised to do her very best to have quit and at least have switched to vape before she's here regularly and then try to work on stopping the vape after that. 


AFM: 37 weeks today! :happydance: I'm officially at "term" according to my doctor. Except of course doctor doesn't consider me 37 weeks until Thursday, so by her standards I have a few more days. 

This weekend DH and I went to a 2-day birthing class. It was SO INFORMATIVE. They almost cancelled it because our instructor was really sick and no one would cover, but there were 3 of us signed up who are due within a month and they had no other class to offer us so they found two different women who were willing to split the class up between the two days. 

Afterwards DH told me that he didn't realize just how involved the whole process was, and that he's glad we went because he felt it was really informative and it was certainly "not a waste of a weekend" (which is good because he was kind of frustrated that we were spending our entire weekend, 2 days of 9-3:30, in the class). I'm so glad he felt as good about it as I did. We went through all the processes and stages of labor, what to expect in terms of what our body is going through, pain, emotions, etc. They talked about labor coping techniques and had us practice different movements and different breathing techniques - and then we were practicing on day 2 while holding ice (which really helps you simulate the pain a little). And labor partners got a lot of practice in what to do to help us through it. 

Day 1 was all about labor. Day 2 was talking about what to expect for C-sections (planned or unplanned), postpartum care, what to expect for recovery, the hospital policies on skin-to-skin and all of that, plus how to's on breastfeeding and newborn care. Honestly, I think this class was one of the best decisions I've made. I feel a lot more ready (informed!) for birth. Plus DH now feels more confident in what he should do and what to expect. :) When we came home yesterday he was saying we need to start putting together a hospital bag and figure out what we want in it. I think he now feels a lot more involved (he realized just how involved he needs to be as a support person), and wants to be part of the process. :) 

Sorry, that was so long! 



Ali - Your coworker sounds stupid. Sorry. Smoking just to prevent a "big baby" is not healthy or smart in any way! Neither is taking up smoking just to "get more breaks" at work. Ugh.


----------



## Angel5000

Okay I'm replying in two bits because I was tired of trying to keep up with everything while writing a reply - it's not htat easy to do! I need to check in more often. :haha: 


Sounds like everyone is getting ready with their hospital bags! We need to pack ours. Probably will work on that this week. I need to pick up a few things still and get some last minute things put together (like putting the carseat in the car - we finally got one though!)

As for the "bring on baby" tricks: I'm doing 6 dates a day and I'm drinking "pregnancy tea" which I think is more of a trick for toning the uterus to make labor easier than for bringing on baby faster. I'm also doing kegels and pelvis tilts to help strengthen muscles for labor. I am incredibly jealous of all of you who are DTD!! I am off and on horny but usually at inconvenient times (like when DH is at work) and then when it would actually be convenient, I'm definitely not in the mood. :rofl: I really do feel bad for him at this point. It's been awhile since he's had any sex, and won't have any for awhile post-baby either.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Happy Monday everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend. It sounds like everyone was super productive and getting things ready for babies!

As for smoking I'm so conflicted about this. I absolutely do not want it around my babies or even someone holding them smelling like smoke. The problem is, DH smokes. He always said he would quit when we got pregnant, never happened. Now that rhe babies could come anytime I actually freaked out a little last night thinking about it. I really don't want to nag because let's face it, it do t change anything. He just said "I know" so I'm not sure what that means...

My weekend was super busy. 
Friday I had my doctors appointment (as you all know nothing is happening) then did the boudoir shoot and it was so much fun. I felt super comfortable! Just waiting for them to edit them and get them back to me. Saturday we took a few maternity pics in the snow. Not sure how amazing they came out but we had a blast. My MIL took them and we went with my BIL and SIL so it was more like hanging out and having fun. Sunday we had a pipe brake! So we cleaned the house and then just relaxed while it for fixed. 

I think someone will be having a baby either right before or right after Christmas! Can't wait to see who it is.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Nothing wrong with returning! Neither is regifting if you think the person will like it! I love washing baby clothes! I also love how washing a full weeks of baby clothes doesn't take up much room!! 

Vrogers - Glad your BP didn't raise, but too bad it didn't drop! Hopefully it just stays around there and you don't have to worry too much. The dresser sounds nice! I keep looking for used that I could refinish even and nothing is popping up that I like. 

Lite - I was actually wondering if this baby dropped some more today. My belly button hasn't popped and probably won't as it didn't with my first, but the top of it seems to be sticking out more. I was definitely feeling pressure today down there at work! Also if I push on his bottom.. I feel him put pressure into my cervix. Hope it's a good sign. Really hoping your Christmas break is great! I'm going to use the four days I have with DH as some family bonding time. 

Slammer - Hibernate away! I'm about to join you on that!! I still need to buy stuff for Christmas dinner. I have no problem doing the dinner, but I don't want to do the dishes! Dishes have been my worst enemy during the third tri. I never even remotely want to do them. 

Angel - I'm really glad the talk with you mother went well! Honestly I think you breaking down probably really hit her how much it means to you! It's sometimes easy to blow something off when someone just "talks" to you, but when their emotions show through it's hard to ignore. 

Also glad you and your DH found the class really informative! Sounds like they have it set up pretty well. I think if we ever went it would have been more for DH's sake instead of mine. 

I'm with you on being horny during the most inconvenient times!! My body just likes to play with my head. 

Yeah, she's pretty ridiculous. Saying something like that to a pregnant woman AND being a nurse.. you'd think she'd know better and discourage it and instead of encouraging it. She's on a real high horse right now as well because she just got her RN recently. 

Mrs.G - That's definitely a tough situations. My SIL and brother both smoked. She stopped when she found out she was pregnant and he went to vaping. He did really good for a long time, but went back to smoking and using chew. He only does it outside and he's not a heavy smoker, but I can tell she's a little annoyed about it. Yeah, the "I know" is a little hard to read. Maybe think of a constructive way to talk to him about it? Set goals towards quitting or cutting back. If he's not I guess it's better to know he's not going to than thinking maybe he will try and waiting. 

Glad the photo shoot was fun!! Both of them at that! I know, bribe your DH with the photos to quit smoking!! :haha: One picture for every goal met! 


AFM - Work wasn't bad today. I was working with a coworker I enjoy working with and took the easier cart. I actually got decent sleep before going in as well, which really made a difference! Tomorrow on the other hand.. ugh. I work with the obnoxious coworker that drives me up the wall and can't handle the heavy cart due to behaviors. That cart has a TON of charting, so I'll spend all my "lunch" trying to do that. I know I won't get a moment to rest and will be running the whole time while she goes and has several cigarettes. I really just don't even want to talk to her the whole day. If she tries to act like her day is stressful I'll be tempted to tell her to shove it. 

Also may just be dropping down to PRN. Which means I won't be on the schedule and I'll only pick up hours. That way I have something to fall back on just in case I can't find something that works out. Or if I do find something it'll provide me with extra hours if I need them or I'll basically just "time out" if I don't ever pick up hours.


----------



## greats

Just doing a quick update... will go back tomorrow to read everyone's updates properly.

1cm dilated! Woo! Even though I know it doesn't mean anything haha Earliest they will induce is January 9th, but not sure if I want to be induced this time. Had my Group B Strep swabs done... forgot how uncomfortable those are!


----------



## Ally2015

angel- soo glad classes went well!!! sounds like your dh is ready now and feeling more part of the whole process.
i have baby bag done, but still need to do mine. 

mrs green- my dh smokes too, but very little now, about 3-5 times a day and only outside. Just raise your concerns with ur dh. It no good for baby to be around it or smell it.
oh yes i think there will be baby before and after xmas too!!! so exciting

ali- glad work was ok, and you got a good sleep. it really does make a big difference! also happy 38 weeks!!:)

greats- i cant remember but why might you be getting induced?

afm- 37 weeks yah! full term, at least in the UK. Have midwife later. my bump felt sore this morning and was crampy- but some of that may have just been gas. 
really at the fed up stage now, i am hoping he makes appearance in the next week or so!


----------



## AliJo

Greats - Definitely better than nothing! Anything involving exposing myself is uncomfortable to me! 

Ally - Yep, good sleep sure makes a difference. Too bad that won't happen today. I was up later than I wanted to be and then woke up before 3 and between hip pain, heartburn, and DS not sleeping well I couldn't fall back asleep. So today will most definitely suck. 

Thanks! 38 weeks is about the only good thing so far today! Happy 37 weeks to you!! 

Off to be a crab ass at work!


----------



## Literati_Love

I can't believe some of you are 37 and 38 weeks already! That seems like such a milestone. Your babies could come any day now! 

VRogers - my doctor has never been concerned when my BP is around that number. I'm sure you'll be totally fine. Good that she wants to be cautious though. 

Angel - I'm so glad your birthing class was so informative and that your DH enjoyed it as well. That's also great that your mom was understanding and is actually going to try to quit smoking for the baby. 
Are you talking about red raspberry leaf tea? I don't know how so many people manage to drink that tea regularly! It tastes like elastic bands to me. I guess I might be doing nothing to prepare my body for labour and it will just have to cope haha. 

Ally - Thank you. And I am fed up with being so big and uncomfortable as well. Hard to believe I could get any bigger! 

Mrs green - wonderful about your boudoir and maternity photos. I agree that a baby should arrive right around Christmas. That's what I expect as well. I feel like this group is statistically lower on pre-term labour than average! But there is still someone bound to go early (besides danser of course). 

Greats - still exciting to hear your progress even if it is only 1 cm.

Ali - you are so lucky your belly button has never popped out! Mine has been out for ages with this one and it popped last time too but took longer. It actually never fully went back in after dd1, and I absolutely hate it. :( That sounds like a good idea re: your job. That way you have a way to pick up hours if you can't find something right away. Would take some of the pressure off for sure. Good luck on your last day of work. I am glad yesterday wasn't too bad. 

AFM - scratch the not being irritable anymore. I am SO cranky again today. Yesterday was overwhelming because I had a very mentally draining day at work and then had to drag DD by myself to a family steak night because DH had a migraine and stayed in bed for 21 hours straight. I never even got to see him yesterday (if you don't count the outline of his body in the dark :p). After the steak night where they served the supper way too late and I got super water logged and poor dd got trampled on by another kid after being knocked over on her back when everyone was running around, I remembered we had a work lunch pot luck today. I had intended to go to the store to buy ingredients for a salad, but at that point I was SO done with putting DD in and out of the vehicle and going out in the cold so I just made a dessert instead with ingredients we already had. Then put DD to bed and she wouldn't let go of me until midnight! Argh! So very very cranky today. Was hoping to mentally check out these last few weeks of work but now suddenly there's so much to do even though for months it was so slow. Grr!


----------



## chitown28

At work, but just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone...and tell you a funny story!

Before I get to the funny story, just got my Group B strep results back and I'm positive for it, booooo. At least everything should be fine as long as I get treated with antibiotics during labor.

Now for the kind of funny story - yesterday the hubby and I were watching a show on Amazon and he was laying on my chest. He was occasionally turning in towards my side and kissing me, and you all know how kisses make a distinct sound...almost reminds me of the sound of suckling. So I'm thinking about how it kind of sounds like suckling, and next thing I know my husband says "why is my cheek all wet?!?" in a freaked out tone. I move his head off me and look down, and I had started leaking colostrum on him!!!!!!! I almost died of laughter/embarrassment.


----------



## Literati_Love

Chi - that IS hilarious and embarrassing! Thanks for sharing! :haha: 
Too bad about being GBS positive! I'm sure it will be fine though!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - good luck with your last day! Just keep your eye on the prize that is the end of the day!

Literati - sounds exhausting! I was going to go shopping yesterday with DD after DH spent another Monday letting her watch TV all day, but she got distracted with random things and then we ended up reading books for almost two hours! Whatever keeps her entertained I guess...She didn't sleep that well last night either. It was supposed to be DH's turn with her, but she came and found me at 11:30 and then 3:00. I stayed in her room from 3:00, but she was awake again at 6:00 saying there were snakes or something in her bed so she was fitful for the next hour. I should have been getting up for work at 6! Slept in instead until 7:30. Then she was cranky with DH this morning while he tried to get her ready for daycare. Womp womp.

Ally - yay for fullterm! 

Chitown - that's hilarious! 

Oh, and Angel - that's great you and DH found the class so helpful!

I need to take a shower!! I was going to take one with DD last night but ran out of time. Was going to this morning, but then slept in and was late signing online for work. Ugh.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- hope work went well!!! it's your last day right??

lit- oh that sounds like a stressful day to say the least. I hope today is better. rasberry leaf tea is not that nice but i can handle it. 

chitown- that is hilarious!!! i've not leaked yet at all.

AFM: had midwife appt, she confirmed babies head has engaged- yah! i know it could still be ages but at least it feels like progression. I am currently drinking rasberry leaf tea and eating dates haha! After i went and bought some nappies so i feel organised. Baby bag is completely done :) just mine to do. I have nipple cream, a packet of underwear i can throw away after use and lots of sanitary pads for now.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you for all the BP reassurance! The main reason my doctor didn't seem too concerned is because I didn't have protein in my urine or any other signs of pre-e. I'll definitely be getting a home monitor and at least tracking it though. 

Chitown- that's hilarious! I haven't leaked but I keep checking because I hear about it often. I'm GBS positive as well, my doctor said it's quite common and it should be fine as long as we get the antibiotics 4 hours before delivery! 

Ally- yay for baby engaging! It was exciting for me too when we confirmed mine was, it shows you things are moving in the right direction 

Ali- happy 38 weeks!


----------



## chitown28

vrogers - that was the first time I'd noticed any leakage whatsoever! Good to know I'm not the only one GBS positive. Seems like it's not a big deal at all which is good. I'm just going to make sure my doctor knows as soon as I get to L&D!

Ally - it was only a tiny tiny bit, I wouldn't have noticed it had he not pointed it out! OMG still so embarrassing haha. Hope you're doing well due date twin!


----------



## shobbs

Evening all

Thought I'd give a little update. 

I am officially on maternity leave and do not return to work until January 2018!!!!

38 weeks pregnant today yeahhhhh.

Had a couple of false labors the last week even went to delivery suite to get checked out currently 2cm but that's normal after multiple babies. I had a stretch and sweep on Thursday and had my show on Friday but nothing since :( 

And it official after 3 babies and being told you have babies earlier and earlier this is the longest I've ever been pregnant. My first born arrived at 11:11 10years ago tomorrow so hoping this baby holds off tomorrow.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - sorry you had a rough night with your DD as well. 

Shobbs - thanks for the update! Congrats on being on mat leave. Hopefully that false labour turns into real labour soon - if you're ready! 

Well my day is not better today. I found out that dd has been exposed to fifths disease at daycare. It is too late to prevent it now as my daycare provider's son woke up with the rash today which means he's already been contagious for 7-10 days. DD gets absolutely everything she is exposed to at daycare, and she hasn't been feeling well the last little while so I am guessing she already has it. Which means I have already exposed. And guess what? Fifths disease can pose a risk to the unborn child when a pregnant person gets it. :( It is mostly a risk in the first half of pregnancy and it is rare but can result in baby becoming anemic and even cause stillbirth. So...obviously I am freaking out a bit! My doctor isn't even around this week but I was able to talk to another dr and he is ordering blood work to see if I am already immune. If I had it as a child then I should be immune for life, and there will be no risk to baby. I am definitely hoping for that but I feel quite stressed now. Sigh. I wish I'd been off work the last couple weeks so we never would have been exposed in the first place. :(


----------



## slammerkin

Shobbs - congrats on being on leave! I'm so jealous, lol. Hopefully baby comes soon-ish, but not tomorrow.

Literati - that sucks that DD's been exposed to something that could cause such complications for you. I'd never heard of Fifth disease before. I hope your blood work comes back that you're immune and you can stop worrying. So sorry this is stressing you out. :(

AFM, has anybody tried to check their own cervix? I was too chicken to check it near the end with DD, but just got up the nerve to check today out of curiosity. Of course I have no idea what a dilated or effaced cervix feels like! I'm used to feeling for a firm tip when TTC. Well...I couldn't find it! Everything just felt soft and squishy - sorry for the TMI! So I guess there are changes going on? I'll have to ask the midwife about it when I get my GBS swab on Thursday, because now I'm really curious what's going on in there! Threw me for a loop!


----------



## vrogers

Shobbs- wow, that's awesome about your maternity leave! Hopefully baby comes SOON! 

Literati- ugh that sounds stressful, I don't blame you for being nervous! Hopefully your blood work comes back showing that you're immune

Slammer- I tried just seeing if I could feel it before my first check last week and I couldn't even reach! I'm too chicken to try harder to do my own checks, I wouldn't know exactly what I'm feeling for haha. I did feel it a few times when ttc just to track where it was, but it was easier to feel when not pregnant!


----------



## AliJo

Lite  Im glad it hasnt popped as well. DH hates how weird it is as it is! :haha: Im hoping I wont have to work there again in some ways, but its nice in others because I do enjoy most of my residents. 

Im with you on being cranky. I mean a lot of mine is lack of sleep, but Ive been really irritable lately. I dread taking DS places by myself, right now. Hes exhausting on a normal basis, but when Im pregnant and cant even BEGIN to keep up its so much worse. Sounds like a rough day I wouldnt want to revisit!

I guess hand foot and mouth has been going around pretty bad. I heard that and was glad DS is still mostly at home. Hope you DD doesnt get it, but sounds like she will! Really hope you dont, but glad theyre checking for you! Not that baby should come early, but if baby needs to youre at a good gestational age!

Chit  Hey! Nice to hear from you!! I love your story! I get a burning let down feeling when I get to thinking about stuff like that or even cute things. Thankfully I dont leak a ton. Just wait till after baby is born.. youll spray! I had someone tell me how they started spraying after having sex! :haha: 

Sorry about being positive! Glad it was caught, though!!

Slammer  Thank you! I made it manageable. I basically just ignored my coworker and gave her short replies. She still managed to get under my skin, but was better than I was fearing! 

90% of my showers are with DS now. Otherwise I dont get them enough to feel clean! Sorry you were late for work! Sucks being late for work when you dont even have to leave home!

Also, Im a bit guilty of checking myself! I was able to find my cervix, but from what I can tell Im closed tight. It feels like a scar or something on it so Im assuming thats my opening and its plug? I never felt it before! Im paranoid while checking and wash my hands vigorously! 

Ally  Yes! Finally!! Mostly glad to be done! 

Haha, I probably wont bother buying pads till after. Maybe Ill actually bother this time. I need to throw the nipple cream I never opened from DS in my bag. Thanks for reminding me! I had a small one given to me, but if I deliver elsewhere I may not. 

Vrogers  Thank you! I like having a blood pressure monitor around anyways. You may find it useful later! Getting high blood pressure can be dangerous in general and its one of those things you can miss easily. 

Shobbs  Woot on maternity leave! I wish I could take a year!!! Im so jealous! I start today and can kind of take it how I want it. Basically money will be what drives me back. Hope baby comes when youre ready! Happy 38 weeks to you and me!!

Today wasnt too horrible, but I wish it was with someone I enjoy working with! I basically ignored her and did my thing without communicating much with her. I wasnt rude, but I didnt want to start any kind of conversation with her. I was in a bad mood and didnt want to snap even though I think it would feel good, its not me. 

Baby has been putting A LOT of pressure on my cervix today. It would hurt continuously for long periods of times. There was a point where I couldnt sit because the pressure was way too great. Hoping its a good sign. 

Sorry for the super long post!! I just like to reply to everyone and I get behind when I work these long days!


----------



## newbie2013

Oh no! Found a really weird mole on my back last night. Can't remember if it is an existing mole that's changed or a new one. Either way, I hardly slept last night worrying and am now waiting at the dermatologist to check it. I've got lots of moles, but never had one that's caused me concern before. I knew I should have got all of them checked when I was home in the summer. They're set up much better for scanning moles in Australia where skin cancer is/was so prevalent. Trying not to freak out too much. Fortunately, doctor Google appears to show that local anaesthetic and mole removal is common and ok to do during pregnancy...

37 weeks today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

A few of us are full term now!

Sorry a few of you have had bad days :(


----------



## Ally2015

chitown- still so funny I am well due date twin, hope u are too.

shobbs- congrats on 38 weeks! hope you have a good year off from work!

lit- i had to look up fifths disease, i am so sorry ur dd has it and i am sure all will be ok with your baby. Hopefully you can get tests done soon. are you feeling symptoms of it also?

newbie- what did dermatologist say?

midnight- i know its exciting, when are these babies coming!

AFM, nothing much really. I am feeling ok, i get random crampy pains and pressure feelings, but sometimes it is just bad gas haha!
i feel so excited at everyone having their babies soon- we need to make sure we all update regularly on this :D


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Sorry about the mole! Hopefully it's nothing. Yay on 37 weeks, though!! After such a long time trying to conceive I'm sure this is so surreal! 

Ally - I have bad gas that's been doing that to me, but my bowels are more active as well. Could be a good sign I guess, but I really hate it! Didn't happen with my first. 

Midnight - Yes.. I can't wait for all the babies to start arriving!

Danser - I hope baby E is doing fabulous and you're almost home if not already!! 

I'm feeling.. pregnant. Pretty much sums it up. I'm thankfully not too sore from my two days at work. There is a Christmas party there I told people I'd go to on Friday. I don't need to take anything, but I want to and I don't know what. I don't want anything super time consuming. I'm too pregnant for that! 

Ladies, it's almost the end of of December.. the end of the year! Christmas is just a few days away. Might order some last minute small gifts off Amazon for stocking stuffers.


----------



## Literati_Love

I will reply to everyone else later, but just wanted to reassure 
Newbie: it is very common for moles (and skin tags, etc) to appear or change during pregnancy due to the hormones. Try not to worry too much! Last pregnancy I had a mole that changed which I had to get removed. They did a biopsy and it was definitely not cancerous! They didn't think it would be but they always check to make sure. This pregnancy I got a skin tag that decided to start falling off suddenly. So as long as you're getting it checked out, try not to worry and it's probably totally fine!


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks for the concern, everyone. Got my blood work done yesterday so we'll see what it comes back as. 

Ally - it's hard to say because I've had a stuffy nose/phlegm for probably 3 weeks now which could very well just be a cold, but some of the early symptoms of fifths are cold-like symptoms. Argh! Great for paranoia haha. 
I am getting lots of crampy feelings and pressure as well. Hopefully our bodies are getting ready! 


Ali - that is a lot of pressure to not be able to sit! I am also getting a lot more pressure in my cervix but thankfully it isn't that severe. Also getting some crampy BHs more and more. My body does seem to be prepping, although I know this carried on for weeks with dd1 and I'm expecting the same this time. Congrats on finally being done work! That must feel so great! 
I can't handle outings with dd right now either. I also don't have nearly the energy (or patience) to deal with taking her out. Ugh. I'm so cranky again today. I need Christmas break NOWWWW! And a lot more sleep. I was hoping DD would sleep in a tiny bit for my day off today like she often does, but no such luck. :( Definitely having a nap later. I hope the Christmas party on Friday is fun. I don't think if I ordered anything on amazon that it would arrive on time at this point! But I am too cheap to pay for faster shipping haha. I think I mostly have to give up on stocking stuffers though. We have just been so busy this season, and I don't have the energy to go out Christmas shopping today! 

Re: the ladies who have checked their cervix- I haven't done that but I don't blame you for being curious! I get my GBS test next week so if she offers to check then I will see if I am dilated or effaced at all. 

Hope you all have a great day and last few days before Christmas! Of course, I'm sure I'll be on here lots before then!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the reassurance Lit. Fortunately, the doctor said it wasn't a mole, but a benign skin legion that is harmless and easily treated... After deliver. The cream he said I need shouldn't be used during pregnancy. He suggested starting with vaseline to help soften it and help kick start treatment. Big relief. 

I'm so fascinated by everyone's different progression. We're all at similar stages (it helps that I'm a mid-month due date, so halfway between most of our stages), but experiencing such different things. I've got increased gas and bowel movements as well (although dh has TERRIBLE gas right now - and he can't use pregnancy as an excuse!). Haven't had my cervix checked yet, but I'm not surprised because I'm still taking the progesterone suppository which should (in theory) prevent the cervix from dilating. I stop that on Thursday, so I expect he'll check my cervix at my next visit. Haven't had much pressure down there yet either, but I can still feel the baby quite high, so I'm not surprised. He's still kicking around my ribs. 

I have now washed almost everything I need to get started. Tomorrow I'll pack baby's hospital bag and get started on mine. I've got nursing singlet tops, super absorbent pads, flip flops, lounge pants, cardigan and a few toiletries set aside. I need to empty the bag I'm planning on using to repack it with hospital stuff. Dh is actually nagging me to get I'm to with the organised, so I'm to with normal nagging him to get the crib from his sister's place! I also wrote a list of things I still need to buy, which I'll get next week after my mum arrives - better to drag her around the shops with me than go alone! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Angel5000

Yesterday and today I've been feeling kind of off. Having lots of dull crampy feelings, like I get before my period would come on. Some radiating in the back, some down my thighs, and some just in the abdomen. My sister says it sounds like labor pains and to start timing them but it's hard to time when I don't really notice when they start I just notice I'm uncomfortable. They have been off and on though but not real frequent so I'm not worried about timing yet. Thinking it could be a good sign that labor might be coming soon though? 

I've got my 37 week appointment today and they'll do US to check her position and I think they are also doing Group B Strep test. I am hoping she'll actually check my cervix because I want to know if there's anything going on! 


Ali - I think you're right and that my break down probably made a big difference in how she reacted. She was so angry with my sister a few weeks ago when my sister tried to tell her how her smoking was affecting her she just blocked her out, and basically said she was going to do whatever she wanted. But I think me crying, combined with the fact that it's my child I'm concerned about, made a difference. NOw I'm just hoping she follows through. Not just for my sake, or LO sake, but for her own. 

I can't get over the fact that it was a NURSE who was giving you that advice! I mean, seriously, what kind of health care professional does that?! :dohh:

Good luck with work and the annoying coworker! You know I once worked at a place where a couple of my coworkers started saying they were taking "Smoke breaks" whenever the regular smokers would come back in they would go out. The smokers were like "wait, you smoke?" and they said "Nope, but if you get to take a break to smoke, then I'm taking an equal break to get fresh air". Our boss started to try to say something but someone pointed out that they weren't making the smokers clock out for a smoke break so they were getting free breaks for having bad habits, and our boss just shut up and let them do it. Not sure that is remotely feasible for you, it's just something I remembered as I was typing my reply. :)

Greats - congrats on the 1cm! EVen though it doesn't mean much it's better than nothing! 


Ally - Congrats on 37 weeks! My doctor in the US also considers 37 full term, even though a lot of other practices are calling 37 "near" and 39 "full". I like my doctor's version better. :haha: I'm right with you hoping that baby shows up within the week or so! I'm done! 


Literati - it seems like just yesterday I was complaining about being only 35 weeks! I can't believe I am finally at 37! :) You'll be here too before you know it! I am drinking the red reaspberry leaf tea and I really hate it! :dohh: I steep it for 10 minutes and then I add honey to make it palatable. And I drink it quickly to get it over with. I was recently given a tea called "pregnancy tea" - it is red raspberry with a few other things in it and that mixture is much easier to stomach. Honestly I am NOT a fan of tea, especially the herbal teas like this. :wacko: I am just choking it down because I want to do whatever I can for my body.... 

Sounds like you are having a rough couple days. I'm so sorry to hear about the fifths disease!! I'm keeping FX that you are immune and everything is okay for you and baby. :hugs: 


Chi - That sucks about the strep b. :( But that is a funny story! I haven't started leaking or anything, I didn't realize that could happen this soon! 

Shobbs - Congrat son Mat leave! :) So exciting! :) 

Slammer - I'm glad I'm not the only one trying to check my own cervix! :haha: I tried a couple days ago just out of curiosity. I know what I was looking for when TTC but I could barely feel it (if that was what I was feeling) because everything is so soft! I suspect mine is still pretty high. In early pregnancy (within the first few weeks after bfp) I had checked it once or twice and could still find it, though it was soft but not so high. Now I'm not sure I'm even reaching it.


----------



## slammerkin

Angel, yeah I can't tell if it's just out of my reach or if I don't know what I'm feeling for. My cervix was a lot lower after having DD, so I was just feeling around where I was used to finding it, but maybe it's gone higher.

I had a new mole develop while I was pregnant with DD. I never got it checked because it didn't seem to have any suspicious characteristics, and it hasn't changed since then. I also got skin tags and other little spots that cleared up after birth.

Nothing else exciting going on here. Might go to the mall with DD this evening to look for a present for her daycare provider. DH has to work tonight.


----------



## slammerkin

Oh wait, I do have something exciting. At the risk of jinxing it all...

DD is three and we still always have one of us lay with her until she falls asleep. Well on Saturday she randomly said she wanted to go to sleep all by herself. So I read her books, said goodnight, walked out...and she went to sleep! Four nights in a row we've done this now. I'm shocked and amazed. If she keeps this up it would sure be a great thing when it comes to handling two kids at bed time.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Yay for DD sleeping on her own!! That's super exciting! I'd be jumping with joy and crying at the same time. :haha: She's at that age, though. Independence really starts to kick in.

Angel - I survived! Weird knowing I don't have to go back! They'd let me go out and take short breaks, but it's a bit annoying to see all the smokers doing it. The only smokers that generally don't are the CNAs. Which is pretty sad when all the ones that run the place will. I know the CNAs would get their asses chewed if they took as many as everyone else normally does. The laid back feel is nice until it negatively affects others. 

She's.. morally challenged I think and doesn't realize it. 

Hopefully those are all good signs for you! I've had some crampy contractions, but they're random and rare.

Newbie - Glad it was nothing! Yeah, pregnancy can bring on some strange things. I haven't had any skin changes really, but I know it's common. 

Lite - I get the "free 2-day shipping" since we have prime. Yeah it costs yearly, but I think we get our money's worth. We use the video service, we order from there often, prime pantry can be nice, but we don't utilize it very much. There are other bonuses that we use. I saved 100 dollars on a 300 dollar convertible car seat once and was so excited. Had no idea until I went to pay for it and it was only 199 dollars. I was so confused then realized it was a prime exclusive deal. I'm definitely cranky as well, so you're not alone! DS is being whiny and clingy and I've been having headaches the last four or so days. It isn't my blood pressure, I checked as soon as I could. I think my body is just getting fed up.

I honestly don't feel like labor is close. I know it can just happen, but just doesn't seem like it will. I'm feeling kind of nauseous and overall not good today. I have another headache and I just want to sleep. I'm 38 weeks and I want to start seeing signs! Other than the random ones that don't stay enough for me to think much of it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - wow, that's amazing! I hope she keeps it up! That gives me so much hope for my dd who also needs us to lie with her to fall asleep and I just don't have the energy to try to 'train' her to fall asleep on her own. Plus, I want bedtime to be a tears-free and comforting time for her, not a time of stress! I really hope someday she just asks to fall asleep on her own and does it, because that's probably the only way It'll ever happen! 

Angel - that is good of you to force yourself to down that pregnancy tea! I'm glad one is easier on the stomach. Yeah, that's crazy you are 37 weeks now! So excited for you! All the cramping definitely sounds like your body preparing. Very early contractions feel like that, so definitely watch out if they become more regular or intense. Otherwise they're probably just your body preparing. :)

Newbie - I'm glad the skin lesion was nothing to worry about!

Ali - we must have posted at the same time. Sorry you're getting frustrated with no signs of impending labour! Still early yet though, and it definitely could happen all of a sudden. Maybe your nausea is a sign? Although be sure to mention those headaches and nausea to your doctor, even if your BP has still been good. I'm sure you are right that your body is just fed up though! 
That definitely sounds like you get your money's worth with amazon prime. I do love amazon! So easy with such great deals!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Happens! I will, the nausea has been off and on the last month. Sometimes I just don't feel very good. It's never anything too severe, just obnoxious. The headaches are generally mild, but after months of pretty much never having a headache they're quite annoying. 
Being tax free was always nice as well! Although, starting soon my state is going to be one of the taxed ones. Still find things cheaper, though!


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- glad it turned out okay! I'm sure it was quite a scare for a minute there 

Angel- that sounds like something starting, but only from what I've read as obviously I have zero experience to speak from! 

Crazy that it's almost Christmas+ end of month and then baby month! I'm not having anything symptom wise but I know I still have a couple weeks, mainly just a little more cramping here and there but hopefully that's just dilating me more.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, sorry ive not been on for ages.. Ive been hassled with chest infection and unfortunately now my oh and 3 yr old are unwell. My teenager had it last week been a nightmare. &#128532;.. 
I had my last growth scan yesterday I'll be 36 weeks Tomoz, they said they thought my little fella was about 7lb 10oz.. They plotted him quite a bit above 90th cent.. I was undecided to go natural or section.. Ive had 3 natural but last was a struggle .. He was 9.7...I'm due 19th jan but plan is I go in to be induced on the 10th jan and if no joy they want to give me section on 12th &#128513;&#128513;.. I'm going with the plan .. Not sure I'm happy with it but to be honest I don't know what I want.. I'd like natural.. Mainly for quicker recovery with having other little ones but I was hoping consultant would just advise what he thought was best option.. He explained options but left it to us really.. Only thing he said was section on 12th if no movement with induction if that makes sense.. Ive definately been getting lot more BH last week , baby is now head down, last night I was getting loads, quite uncomfortable and everytine I had one I got loads of pressure down back passge bit like b4 u need to push &#128547;..and shooting pains deep just above my pubic bone.. Was actually struggling to walk with it..I actually started getting bags ready and when other half came home from work I just started crying saying I don't want him to come yet lol ..im not ready &#128547;&#128547; ... I went for a long bath and felt much better after .. Lol.. talk about drama and hormones !! I think I might have just overdone it.. I feel very swollen down below, so he must be low down now .. 
Seems like everyone ready for births now :) 

I'm ready for xmas, have bits to do for baby but getting there..finished work last week thank goodness , but my planned week of chilling has ended up nursing my nearest and dearest lol... 
Sorry for rant ... I'm trying best to catch up just doing it in bits between mummy cuddles at the min with my poorly little 3 yr old :( &#65039;xx


----------



## Ally2015

Ali- my bowels have been more active also, i hope it is a sign!


lit- aw well fingers crossed they are just cold symptoms. Hope you get results back soon. im not a huge fan of the rasberry leaf tea, but i am managing my 6 a day dates so hopefully that is enough.



i also havent checked cervix, i didnt when ttc either but then it only took us one month and i am not sure what to really look for or feel!

newbie- so glad it was nothing to worry about, hope the vaseline helps. i am also fascinated by everyones progression! I am really excited to see babies! and i think it is exciting to follow everyones progression. 

angel- how did appt go? ive had an increase in crampy feelings but it is random with no pattern to it. 

slammer- that is exciting news about your dd sleeping on her own! must feel like a great milestone

ali- i am sure it's near for you, we know in the next few weeks it will all over over. i am so ready for this to be done!

vrogers- i am just the same as you, a bit more cramps and using loo more. might still be a bit early for more symtoms i guess.

apple- i think that plan sounds wise. but hopefully he will make his own entrance soon
x


----------



## greats

Soooo tired today! With a massive headache that won't go away. Youngest is refusing a nap today (damn wonder week leap!). Told hubby when he gets home from work tonight that he's in charge of dinner and bedtime... I desperately need to lay down. Thank god my 4 year old has been a dream today. Hope you all are having a good day! Few more weeks, ladies!!!


----------



## Angel5000

They did the Group B Strep test today at my doctor appointment and did a quick US to see if baby is in position. Doctor said she's head down, and turned the right way and she said she's pretty low on my cervix which explains why I'm feeling her ram into my my cervix. Doctor is out of town next week, so she's hoping baby doesn't come until after the new year but she says it's probably a 50/50 chance that she'll come while she's gone, although she also said it's common for first babies to not come until 7-10 days after due date! 

She did say to keep an eye on that crampy feeling I'm having and if it's happening about 4 times an hour we're still okay but if it starts happening every 5 minutes or so to go to hospital. 

She didn't check my cervix, probably because she had so many other things to check today, but I think next week I might have a cervical check. Depends on the doctor I'm seeing. I'll see one of my OB's colleagues while she's out. 

I'm still holding out that baby comes before the new year. ;) 


Slammer - That's great! Hopefully she keeps it up! 

Ali & Lite - I use prime all the time too. It does cost yearly but I use the streaming on occasion and I use the free 2-day all the time. I hate going to the store, so I'm constantly ordering things off Amazon and just having them shipped. :haha: 


Ali - The headaches & nausea don't sound good. I would definitely mention them at your next doctor appointment. Those are questions my doctor always asks about so I assume it means something. I miss being tax free. What state are you in again? I grew up in Oregon, and enjoyed the "no sales tax". Then I moved to Texas (and now Washington), so I haven't been able to shop tax free in awhile. Though when we have Xmas my moms house we order things online and have them shipped to my mom's house to avoid paying sales tax because she's still in Oregon. Cheating the system :haha:


----------



## AliJo

Apple - I'm so sorry you have sick loved ones! You do what you must and take care of them, but be careful not to over do it! Glad everything calmed down for you and baby is still cooking! Hopefully baby comes at a size easy for you! I know it's not looking it like, but there is still a chance. I guess I'd plan for the worse myself, though. 

Ally - I know it's close either way, but I'm really hoping to go into labor naturally. They'll probably induce around 41 weeks. 

Greats - Sorry you're so tired! I'm definitely exhausted and should have napped with DS, but I really wanted to get a good shower in. 

Angel - I live in Iowa and they just passed something that will force Amazon to start charging sales tax. Super bummed about it! It is what it is, though. 

The nausea is slight and the headaches nothing major. I'll mention it tomorrow, but I don't think it's anything to be concerned about. After just laying down for awhile, not sleeping, they both went away. I think the headache is making it's return, though. 

Keep us updated on the cramping! Maybe you'll get lucky and baby will be here sooner rather than later! 


My appointment is early in the morning. I don't expect anything to be done, but maybe. They don't usually tell you when you're going to get a cervical check till you walk in and they tell you to strip. Thanks for the warning! Then those flimsy paper sheets do me no justice! I won't refuse it because I want to know. I'm pretty sure I'm not dilated at all, though. Even though I know it doesn't mean much, I'll be bummed if I'm not. I also don't think baby is engaged at all. 

Super tired and I expect DS to be up late. Until I start getting up earlier in the morning he's going to keep this late night schedule. I'm not going to bother trying to fix it, though. Baby will throw everything off anyways.


----------



## slammerkin

Day 5 of DD going to sleep on her own! She does wake in the night to come find someone, but seriously this just walking out of the room instead of laying there and sneaking away is the shiz! Literati I hope it happens for you someday! It came completely out of the blue, but like AliJo said - she's definitely trying to exert her independence these days.

Appointment tomorrow. Definitely going to ask about baby's position/how low he is because I am feeling more cervical pains and even rectal pressure. 

Washing the car seat cover tonight and reinstalling that tomorrow. Really need to do my hospital bag for reals now.


----------



## Apple111

Slammer - brill that your Lo is doing so well. I had a little chat with my 3 yr old a few weeks ago about his big boy bed &#128521;.. And we started a little routine ..teeth , last wee wee, story cuddle , sleepy time and mummy is just in bedroom doing some tidying lol.. And he can shout me if he needs me..he was a little unsure first night but no tears or anything and was still asleep with in minutes..I was shocked ! he has to have his cosy blanket and teddy.. Really cute ha..He now does it every night , he used to just sleep with us and we would carry him in but didn't mind that either.. But I am glad I tried this time, I had my older two with me for years.., we found after a couple of weeks he decided to try and push it a little bit and stay down longer we havnt got a strict time he goes up, We have just Sussed best way for us is to ensure he is tired b4 .. No late naps, and if he seems a bit hyper still leading to bed time we put his favourite song on YouTube on tv and he has a crazy 10 min dance ha .. Neighbours must laugh at us but it Works a treat ! Lol.. Oh and we make his last drink about 30 mins b4 as he was waking for toilet x 
Lit - im sure your lo will be doing fine soon xx 

Well it's 4. 30 am and sat on couch with little man tonight with his poorly cough.. bless him he is all over the place.. I just found it easier on here hopefully better soon and hope his little brother stays put ! :) 

Wonder if we are gonna have any christmas arrivals ! ! &#128516; ?? &#65039;Xx


----------



## Ally2015

greats- hope your headache eases and you got some chance to rest last night. 

angel- i have heard first babies tend to be late too, but i hope it's not the case with me. 

ali- hope you are feeling better today, with no headache or nausea. 

slammer- great about dd :) good luck at appt

apple- sorry your lo is ill, and hope he feels better soon. 

nothing to report, got a few amazon things in post today, including nappy bags, breastpads and cellular blankets. 
is everyone washing all baby clothes before baby puts them on, even new stuff in packets? i wasnt going to till i read online that many people do. 
going to put a wash on tonight

i have most of stuff for my hospital bag, i just need a big bag, cant find my old ones. will see if my mum has one.

i think all i have left to buy is bottle sterilising kit, slippers for hospital and nappy changing mat. Almost there!


----------



## slammerkin

Apple - sounds like a great little routine you have going with your son! We don't have a set bedtime here either - depends on when she gets up in the morning and whether she takes a nap (which she doesn't do most days). Definitely best to wait until they are truly tired. DD's nowhere near night-time potty trained, though she's fantastic during the day. We just do a regular diaper at night. 

Ally - yes, I washed everything new and hand-me-downs too. I like a fresh clean start. :)


----------



## newbie2013

I washed everything as well. But then, I often wash new stuff for me before wearing it too. My mum asked me if I wanted her to wash the stuff she's bringing before she comes but she's then going to wrap it up and pack it in a suitcase for about 30 hours at least. I declined. We'll do it when she's here.

Hospital bags for baby and I are mostly packed. I'll reassess what I've put in each next week. I'm sure I have packed enough stuff for either of us, but I'm sure I'll figure it out. 

Incredibly thirsty today. Can't get enough water...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We dont have a set bedtime either. It does help to be more flexible I find! 

Mw today. Nothing to report. Xx house a tip lol and so fed up


----------



## Ally2015

will defo wash - thanks slammer and newbie

newbie- i have been sooo thirsty too!! wonder why!

midnight- i think you will have baby next week... very fed up too.

noticed some stretchmarks today, gutted. thought i got away with it.


----------



## slammerkin

Ugh, I'm getting a ton of stretchmarks with this one. I hardly got any with DD. Hate it. :(


----------



## Ally2015

slammerkin said:
 

> Ugh, I'm getting a ton of stretchmarks with this one. I hardly got any with DD. Hate it. :(

hate it too, just keep applying lots of moisturizer i guess. Not much we can do. I;m trying hard not to itch :cry:


----------



## AliJo

No set bedtime for DS either. Really depends on when he gets up in the morning and when and how long his nap is. Being flexible is much less stressful for me even if I do lose sleep now and then. Most people tell me to wake him up from his nap or don't let him if he's having a late bedtime. Nope, I'm not dealing with a grouchy child all night. Not only that, but he will fall asleep anyways in a matter of seconds if he's that tired. Not going to torture my child. 

Ally - So far so good! My headache usually sets in after being up awhile, though. I think it's partially from being so exhausted lately.

I never bought anything to sterilize bottles. I just boiled them every once in awhile! 

I also wash everything. I don't like all the extra lint that is on new items. Who knows if anything has collected on them either. Dust and all that good stuff.

Newbie - I get days like that where I can't drink enough. Usually when I'm at work and then I'm also not using the restroom as much as I should be. Those are the days I'm retaining really bad. 

Slammer - When's your appointment? 

My stretchmarks are just expanding or getting red again. I hate it, but I accept it. I knew I'd get more when I got pregnant the first time. It's genetic and I got them just from growing up. They didn't itch with my first, but they do this time. I think it's a combination of the stretching and the dry weather. Ally, mine fade really well and I have quite a few. Hopefully they'll do the same for you and since you're just now getting them hopefully they'll be minimal. My skin is still pretty elastic and bounced back really well after DS. It may come out well for you! I'm sorry you have them, but you're definitely not alone!

Appointment went per the norm. Said they'd start cervical checks next week. No concerns. He's head down, which he was last week as well. I doubt he could flip even if he tried! I have no room left!


----------



## slammerkin

I just try not to look at them. Denial denial!

Appt at 3:40. DH is coming this time. I think I want him to come to all appointments going forward. It might keep me calmer if someone's irritating me.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Hopefully it helps! DH usually comes with, but doesn't come in and sits with DS, since we have no one to watch him. Otherwise he'd go in with every one even though they're boring!


----------



## newbie2013

Dh actually seems to enjoy coming to appointments and has only missed one (when we've been in the same country). He'll probably come to the next few as well. 

I also think I have convinced him to come into the delivery room with me. I've told him that I'm going to need him for support but also to translate any important information that the doctors and nurses are saying. I've emphasised the translation because chances are, my mum will be in the delivery room for support, so I don't want him to use that as an excuse. Honestly, I really want him to realise what I'll be going through to bring our son into the world. I don't want him to be under any kind of illusion. Of course, I'm not going to say that to him!


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - I hope he's there for you! I couldn't imagine my DH not being with me.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry to those who are getting stretch marks! I haven't gotten any yet and didn't with dd1 so hopefully I can avoid them. Even though I didn't get any, though, my stomach didn't go back to normal after dd and I had loose, saggy skin which I am sure will be even worse this time. 

Apple - Sounds like you have a good plan in place. I definitely wouldn't want to deliver such a huge baby naturally, so I hope inducing early does the trick. Sorry your 3 y.o. isn't feeling well!

Ally - Good for you with eating all those dates! I don't know if I'll manage.

Greats - Sorry you were so tired yesterday! I hope you got a better rest last night and that your hubby took care of everything. I've been terrible for the past week or so and have had DH make dinner any night he's been home on time! haha. I'm just so tired as well.

Angel - Interesting that your doctor thinks there's such a high chance of baby coming next week! I hope you're ready! 

Slammer - Amazing about your dd! Glad it is still sticking! I haven't been able to find the newborn insert for our car seat yet. Feeling a bit stressed about that! 

Newbie - Your hubby had better step up and be there for the delivery! There is no way any husband should miss that unless there is a genuine emergency! You will need him there for support, even with your mom there.

Ali - Glad the appointment went well. DD also doesn't have a super strict bedtime, although we try to keep it around the same time. It also depends on when and how late she naps. I don't ever wake her up early from her nap either. I can't handle it.

AFM - I am unfortunately not immune to fifths disease. The doctor reassured me everything will probably be fine since I am so far along and baby already has all her blood producing cells. However, from the reading I did, the risk to the baby still isn't zero in the third trimester, even though it's a lot lower than the first two trimesters. I'm a little stressed about it. I will mention it to my actual doctor next week when I see her, and find out if they need to do any extra monitoring of baby to make sure she's okay. 

I just feel stressed in general today. I've been super tired and cranky and don't know how I'll make it to Christmas holidays even though they're only a day and a half away. My dh didn't get paid today like he was supposed to, and although he has talked to payroll and he will be getting it later this afternoon, that added to my stress. A couple of my family members are having health problems. Plus, dd's stomach issues have not gotten better and suddenly took another turn for the worse yesterday! I have no idea why because I've been very strict with the no dairy, have her on probiotic supplements, and was giving her foods that were super easy on the stomach yesterday. I'm really hoping my daycare didn't mess up and give her something with dairy in it. I'd honestly be quite mad about that. I am doubling her probiotic dose for a few days to see if that helps. Work is busy and having deadlines is stressing me out when I just want to be in Christmas mode! I also don't feel nearly Christmassy enough and can't believe Christmas Eve is already Saturday! We need a bunch of groceries before then so I can bake for my family Christmas, but of course I don't have any energy! :dohh: Ahhh, sorry, I just feel whiny today! 
Also, for DH's sake, this baby cannot come early because DH has some big presentations to make for potential big clients in January that cannot be rescheduled. If he has to miss them, they will be given to another institution and he will miss the chance to score those clients. I can tell he is stressed about it - but talk about pressure for me as well!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I didnt have my ex with my for my 1st or 2nd labours. I had my mum and sister and was perfect. Women birthed with other women for years and the bond is priceless
Actually had no pain relief at those labours lol the one whicb he attended without my mum wad when I had G&A!


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - It definitely depends on what you want and those that are in there with you! My stepmom wasn't there when I pushed but she was for most of my labor. She kind of stressed me out! I think it was because she was all over the place with excitement. I was glad to have her there, but there was a lot going on when I probably could have used a calm environment. I would much rather DH be there than anyone. 

Lite - I'm really sorry you've been so stressed lately. I would be worried over the fifths disease as well. I really think your baby will be okay, but I get being worried. I'm sure they'll monitor you and baby more closely, especially if you do have it. 

I'm so sorry about DD as well. Are you going to consult a doctor about it again? It seems odd that it's not getting better. Is she uncomfortable? I couldn't imagine having DS dealing with that. 


I felt like a super woman today! Why? Because I went to the store with DS by myself. :haha: He was really good for me, though. He did start to fuss and cry right as I got done shopping because he was ready for his nap. So, I dealt with him crying as I was trying to check out. I got pretty much everything we need for Christmas dinner and got my nephew's their gifts. I have no idea what to send my niece now because what I was going to send her ended up being bought a week ago because she was eyeballing it while they were shopping. 

So, I decided to check my cervix again. I was able to reach it easier and I'd say I'm about 1 cm dilated. So, nothing! Hopefully being able to reach it easier is a good sign, though.

I'm getting regular BH contractions right now. If only they were actual ones!


----------



## AliJo

Oh yeah, I also just had a tooth break. I really don't get my teeth! They're so unhealthy, but I think it's genetic. Was eating something soft and I hit something hard. Pulled it out and it was a chunk of tooth. Not sure if I should bother making an appointment to get it fixed right now or wait. With the holidays then also I could go into labor it's kind of a bad time!


----------



## Ally2015

ali- yes agree about stretchmarks, just something i have to accept. Hopefully they will fade well. I will keep belly moisturized/ Glad appt went well, and yes there is no way baby will flip now. 
i feel like labour is no time soon, don't know why, just feel that way. I love that you checked your cervix and concluded you are 1cm haha. 
i would just wait RE tooth, if it's giving you pain, i have a magical solution. Put a clove where it hurts and keep the clove in your mouth, keep sucking on it. When it gets all soft spit it out. I do this anytime i have toothache and i get so much relief. 

slammer- denial is bliss

newbie-i hope your dh comes, it iwll be a magical moment. There is no way my DH is NOT coming haha. He wants too anyway but even if he didn't he would be coming one way or another. 

lit- just reading your post stressed me out. I am sure baby will be fine, you are so far along now. Hope your dh gets paid soon and as for baby not coming early- it's not really under your control. Baby will come once it's ready, don't stress over it. Really hope ur dd feels better soon, it;s such a little shame.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ah yes definitly personal choice but I dont think its bad if people only want their female tribe around them xxx

Get this baby out of meeeee


----------



## newbie2013

We, as the pregnant ones, should definitely be the ones who chose who is there and who isn't. Had a great conversation with dh this morning and stated emphatically that I wanted him in and his family nowhere near the hospital until after I delivered. I might not get my wish with that. They may very well be waiting in the room for me!


----------



## Ally2015

midnight- not long to go, hopefully next week for you!!

newbie- i sincerely hope he comes and respects your wishes. 


Im really hoping next week he comes. i am reaching my limit. this morning, i couldnt plug my laptop charger into the plug socket because of my belly. i tried, and gave up, and just lay on the floor for a min. DH came and had to plug it in haha.


----------



## slammerkin

DH was of course there for DD's birth, but everything went to shit after she came out, so I didn't get to enjoy any of the first moments or hours with her. I'm really looking forward to this birth hopefully going differently and getting to bond with my baby right away and to see DH's initial reactions. I imagine he will be emotional since he's getting a son. 

My mom was present for DD's birth but I don't really want her there for this one. I'm hoping my sister can come, but she has five kids, so we'll see.

AliJo - I know the feeling of being impressed with yourself for accomplishing something out of the house with a kid at this point, lol. Well done. I need to go to the grocery store today for supplies to make cookies and pumpkin pie. Sorry to hear about your tooth though! If it's a superficial break then I guess leave it, but if you're in pain definitely go get checked out.

Midnight - I hope baby comes soon!

Ally - that's too funny about just giving up and laying on the floor!

My appt yesterday was just blah. GBS swab (which effing hurt!). No cervical or internal check at all, so I didn't get a chance to ask about my cervix being unfindable the other day. I was getting annoyed in the appointment again, so I didn't feel like prolonging it. I asked if they would check my iron again, since when they checked some weeks ago it was borderline low and they said to take an iron supplement. The midwife said they don't usually recheck if it's borderline. So.....you're going to point out a potential issue, have me work on fixing it, and then...not recheck? I don't get it. She said they could recheck if I wanted so I said I wanted to, and was able to get my blood drawn before leaving. BLAHHH. I don't know what's wrong with me. I leave every appointment feeling bad and wanting to cry even when nothing particular happened. I just want to get this whole thing over with.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Luckily in the UK they wont let people wait at the hosp...but OH step mum works on maternity...&#128529;


----------



## AliJo

Thanks to those regarding my tooth. It thankfully doesn't hurt but I would THINK it would. I guess I'm going to brush more often to keep it clean so decay doesn't set in as fast till baby is a few weeks old at least. It's scratching my cheek some, though. 

Slammer - I wouldn't say there is anything wrong with you. It's frustrating when you express yourself and they basically take it like a brick walk. Communicating with patients properly is a big thing. A lot of healthcare professionals just get into a routine and don't treat you like you're human. 

As for not being able to find your cervix. I still can't reach mine at times and at other times I can. I think your bladder, bowels, and even baby can affect it right now. There is a lot of pressure down there. 

Hope your iron levels are good. Glad you can get it checked again, but it was stupid you had to push for it.

Ally - I know how you feel. I was hoping at that point, but here I am still waiting with no real sign! I'm ready to be in less pain. It's pretty normal to be in pain 24/7 now. Above all I'm ready to meet him, though! 

Newbie - Well hopefully if they do go they don't disturb you till you're ready. I only allowed a couple of people in at a time to meet my nephew when he was born. Yes, I was directing people lol. She wasn't much of an advocate for herself at that point and I really didn't want them overwhelmed. Thankfully no one got offended over who was first. 

Midnight - We're almost there. To be fair.. we have the least amount of time till 40 weeks compared to most. I really don't want to hit 40 weeks, though! I just want to wake up in labor! Actually, it can wait till after Christmas or at least after Christmas morning! That way I have time with DS and DH to open gifts! :haha: 

I think I'm getting more BH. I think.. I've had them a lot during this pregnancy, but it feels more often. I really can't tell, it's probably just paying more attention. 

Christmas party at work today. I'm honestly not ready for it. It's not something that sounds fun to me at the moment!


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks AliJo. When I transferred to the emergency room after having DD I actually had an OB take care of me that I DID manage to click with and I saw her for my 6-week postpartum and once more a couple months later. I kind of regret not going back to her for this baby, but she's still part of a 5-doctor practice so there's no guarantee I'd get her for the birth, plus she's further away and doesn't deliver at the hospital I wanted to go to. I think I will try to reestablish with her after everything with this baby is tied up though for any future GYN needs. Since I'm picky as hell apparently I should latch on to someone when I like them!

Don't go to the party if you don't want to! Seriously! It's Christmas Eve Eve and you're 38 weeks pregnant - you're under no obligation, lol.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Definitely try to get her as your primary if you can! It's hard to find good healthcare providers that make you feel comfortable in their care. 

Originally I wasn't going to, but some coworkers really wanted me to. I told them I would so I guess I'll stick to my word. I also told DH I'd bring home pizza from a place over there and he's super excited about it so I better not break his heart. :haha: Plus, then I don't have to cook!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - Thank you. And my dr said DD could take up to 6 weeks for her stomach to heal, but that there should at least be some improvement within a week. There *has* been overall improvement in the last week, but it seems up and down as it will get better for a few days then worse for one, then better again. I'll keep an eye on it for another week or so and then I have an appointment next week so I can always squeeze dd in with me then and ask. Hopefully she's just better by then! 
Haha - free food/not making supper is pretty much always my only motivation for going to Christmas parties and other obligatory events! Haha. You can always duck out early if it's lame. 
Also, there's no reason to avoid dental work while pregnant, and freezing is considered safe. If it gives you any pain at all I would honestly get it taken care of before baby arrives. If you leave it and it gets infected or something it would be more dangerous. But up to you of course and I'm glad it isn't painful at the moment. 
Yay for lots of BH. I have definitely had an increase in BH as well, plus some that are accompanied by cramping. also getting tons of pressure in my cervix still. Hoping it's all a good sign! 

Ally - thank you for the support. That is so funny about you just lying on the floor for a bit because of not being able to plug your laptop in! I'm glad your hubby came to the rescue. This part of pregnancy is so uncomfortable. 

Slammer - I honestly can relate to how you've been feeling about your medical care this pregnancy! I don't feel like that at the moment but I did feel like that earlier in the pregnancy and it's such a frustrating and helpless feeling. It seems like medical professionals don't care at all these days. It's ridiculous they weren't going to follow up on your iron levels but I am glad you pushed for it. Hugs! You'll be done this nonsense soon and yes I hope you can switch to a better one next time. Does that mean you are wanting a third child as well? 

Newbie - I hope your relatives will respect your wishes. You are the one pushing the baby out and it's your opinion that counts.


It's finally my last day of work before Christmas holidays! I'm still feeling stressed but hopefully my 10 days off help with that. I am hoping to leave work early today, and then I might manage to get groceries this afternoon yet so I don't have to waste Christmas Eve doing them! I so just want to relax tomorrow!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I know it's safe, I got a lot of it finished during the beginning of my pregnancy. I was looking at it and it's one that had work done on it. It must have made the wall weak. I don't think I could get in my office any time soon due to their hours with the holidays. I'll call over and check, though. It would be a week at least I think and even then if I'm lucky. 

Hope you get out early and get your shopping done! I still have a couple of things to grab, but DH works tonight and can always bring stuff home.


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks Literati. I know the iron levels was a big deal when I was going to a birth center with my first - they wouldn't have been able to continue care if I was below a certain level because of the risk of hemorrhage since they were not attached to a hospital or anything and didn't have blood products (and of course I hemorrhaged anyway and required transfer and blood transfusions in the end). I guess since I'm going to a hospital this time this practice doesn't care as much? 

And NOOOO I'm not gonna have a third child. This will be it for us and I'll be glad to put the childbearing phase of life behind me. But I could go to that doctor I liked for routine exams or any other GYN concerns that come up after birth and postpartum are wrapped up with this baby.


----------



## newbie2013

Ladies, I'm conflicted. We haven't yet settled on a name, but have two front runners - one that dh prefers, one that I prefer. The one that dh prefers has the possibility of being shortened to the same nickname as my dad had. I wouldn't want baby to be called the same name as my dad (he passed away and I'm not ready to remember him every time someone calls my son his name). The one I like is also more well known in the west, which I like. Recently, dh has started saying that I can choose since I am the one who has gone through all the suffering. Trouble is, I know he'd really like to name his kid. This may well be our only child, so I don't know if I should go with his name or push for mine. The nickname is only a possibility and I do like the full version of the name... if only this baby was a girl - we both love the same girl name - lol! 

I'd appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## slammerkin

That's tough newbie. I don't know the right answer. DH was adamant about this boy's name and I eventually just gave in. It's not a bad name, but it's a family name and I'm not big on handing down names. It just seemed too important to him though so I'm letting it go. :-/


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- hope iron is ok, i totally get why you feel frustated though- i would be also. I only want 2 as well, it's nice you got a girl and boy :)

ali- i defo would not go to party if you dont feel up to it, like slammer said being pregnant is a good excuse!

lit- 6 weeks is quite a while, i hope its a quicker recover for her. Yah for holidays! hope you get a chance to relax. 

newbie- we have a list of names we both like, but ultimately dh said i pick cause i carried him. could your name be the first and dh's the middle?


----------



## vrogers

Hope everyone who celebrates has a happy and relaxing Christmas! We have some errands to run tonight that we can't this weekend because of Christmas but then plan on staying in allll weekend!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I forgot to add in about your DD. Six weeks sounds like a life time. It's good that's it is better overall, but ugh! I'd be afraid of the six weeks going by with some improvement, but it doesn't actually go away. Do they actually know what is going on or are they just guessing they know? 

Vrogers - Sounds like the perfect weekend! I just need to run to the post office tomorrow to pick up a package because I was in the shower when they tried to drop it off. Then was out of town when it was available today. 

Ally - I went and it was dead when I got there! only a little over a half hour in. A lot of people didn't show up I guess. I had my picture taken twice darnit! One with a carrot nose prop because I had to be a loud mouth and tell my stepmother that I should be the snowman since I had the round belly. :dohh: 

Newbie - Being that this could be your only child that is really tough. I let DH name our first because he had his mind set on a name for his first born son for the longest time. I wasn't fond of the first name, but I accepted it. Then when he first saw him the name that DS has was the first thought he had. Turned out I loved that name and it was perfect for him. That was just a stroke of luck. 

I guess maybe really think about it and talk to your husband about how you feel. You could ask people to not use that nickname on him as well. 

Thankfully name wise I think we're going to be on the same page this time. We haven't named him yet, as I just can't till I actually see him, but there is a strong runner up. 

Well I did go to the party. It was mostly a flop from what I hear since I showed up late. Got to draw for a gift which was a cookie decorating kit. So going to do that with DS even though I don't want to eat the cookies, they're hard. He did one already, but the frosting is too hard for him to squeeze so going to have DH get some easier frosting tubes. 

There were a ton of ladies all over my belly. They never really get to see it because my scrubs hide it so well. 

I'm debating on asking for a sweep next appointment if they can do it. I'm assuming they won't even want to, or won't be able to.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I love weekends without plans! I guess technically I'll be finishing up the baby room and hospital bags and whatnot but all that just helps me feel more prepared. 
What exactly happens with a sweep? I think I heard it's supposed to help jumpstart labor? 

We've now gotten all Christmas gifts from MIL, my dad and stepmom and my mother. Baby got more than I did and she's not even here yet, tons of clothes especially! But MIL said I need to take time for myself so she got me a certificate for a manicure and pedicure, candle, fuzzy socks, and bath and body gift card. She's amazing!!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Basically what they did for me is they literally stuck a finger through my cervical opening and then they strip your membranes away from the uterine wall. It can be.. quite uncomfortable. Not to mention the doctor was apologizing saying that it was more uncomfortable because I was really tight. The wording was just not good with him all up in my stuff!! :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im not seeing a mw now till 40+5 gulp...really hope baby is not born today too. Omg so much to do...


----------



## newbie2013

Wow, midnight. That's a long time between visits at this stage! Is that because of the holidays? Do you think you'll make it to 40+5?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes I think its due to the public holidays but usually its a 38week app then a 40week one. I wont have a sweep anyway...hope I dont see her lol xx


----------



## newbie2013

I hope so too. Oddly, I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow. Although it is Christmas day, they celebrate orthodox Christmas here, so tomorrow is a regular work day. Takes a bit of getting used to. 

Anyone else aiming for January 7 as a delivery date? That would be an awesome date for a date of birth - 7/1/17 or for our Americans, it's even better - 1/7/17.


----------



## Ally2015

well guys, my water broke this morning and plug started to break away.
Hospital checked me and confirmed this and now i am back at home, i have to wait for labour to start otherwise i will get induced tomorrow night!!

have posted in third tri forum and will keep updating on that!
i might be having the xmas baby!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh wow Ally! How exciting!!


----------



## newbie2013

Ally, good luck! Hope it all goes smoothly! How exciting!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck ally. Xxx

Newbie...oo never thought of that DOB. My eldest daughter is 06/06/06 ha x


----------



## vrogers

Ali- oh that does sound quite uncomfortable! I hope they'll give you one though, if that's what you'd like! 

Ally- ah I'm so excited for you!! You get to meet your baby so soon, good luck!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - YAY!!! Super exciting!! My hospital would have induced me right then and there.. glad they're giving you some time!! Now I'll probably be on here too much checking for updates! :haha: 

Newbie - I hope not! I don't want to go over my due date!! 

Vrogers - I'm conflicted on wanting one. I just want baby here and I'm being impatient. I need to just stop lol.. he'll be here when he's ready!

No news from me unfortunately. Ally gets all the good stuff! Still having increased BM and some are a bit looser. They make me feel crampy and they're usually pretty urgent. So I'm sure it's part of my body getting ready, but still could be awhile. I'm convinced I'll have a January baby. 

I wanted to cry last night snuggling DS to sleep. Soon it won't be that easy. It'll be interesting trying to balance them. DS is still very much a mama's boy. I know I can handle it, but I'm so much afraid of him having a broken heart all the time!


----------



## chitown28

Omg ally, how exciting! I got chills reading that!!! Have a safe and healthy delivery! Can't wait to see pictures of your little Christmas guy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ I am so glad I am not alone. My DD wakes in night usually and I was like how on earth will we manage this lol and a lil bit sad it wont just be me and her...I have 2 older children but thats not the same x


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - You're definitely not the only one! I'm trying to spend more time with him. His whole world is about to explode.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - wow oh my goodness that is so exciting! :happydance: ! I just knew there would be a baby born over Christmas! I hope all goes well! Good luck! So so so excited for you! And it's quite early for your water to break, too! you really just never know with these things! 

Midnight and Ali - you're definitely not alone. My dd also still wakes in the night and needs a lot of help falling asleep. I have no idea how I'm going to balance it. Sometimes it hits me and I'm slightly terrified. 

Happy Christmas Eve, everyone!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I don't blame you at all though! I'm impatient as well and keep having to remind myself the same- when she's ready she'll come. Hopefully that's sooner rather than later for all of us! 

Dh has been sick for a couple days and now I think I'm getting it ugh. Think it's just a cold or something but being this pregnant + sick just sounds awful


----------



## Ally2015

Thanks guys. Nothing happening yet except mild cramps n water trickling. Hope everyone else well xxx will catch up properly later xx


----------



## slammerkin

So excited for you ally! Best of labor vibes to you!

Vrogera I hope you're not really getting sick. That does suck. 

I just want to nap today but have cooking and stuff to do. DH just went out to buy me a present, lol. 

This 6 dates a day thing is not gonna happen. They're disgusting, blegh. I tried to hide them in Greek yogurt with sliced mandarins and still they were nasty.


----------



## greats

Ally, I'm so excited for you! And jealous hahaha

Merry Christmas Eve! And soon to be Merry Christmas for some in a few hours! 

Did last minute xmas shopping last night. Then was up from 3-5am with painful contractions coming on average every 7 minutes lasting 1-1.5 minutes each. Of course they fizzled out... wasn't surprised in the least. I would love to have this baby this week, but I have a feeling it'll be closer to my due date.

Just had my sister and her boyfriend over for xmas eve brunch and presents. About to take a much needed nap now and will have the in laws over for dessert, coffee, hot chocolate, and presents later this evening. My 4 year old finally understands who Santa is and everything about xmas, so I'm really excited to read from her new bible bedtime book tonight, leave cookies out for Santa, and see her face when she sees all the presents tomorrow morning. 

Hope everyone has a beautiful holiday! Xoxo


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm sure we'll figure it out. There's just no reasoning with DS when he's upset, so I know it'll be hard. 

Vrogers - I'd hate to get sick right now. I'm so exhausted as it is and any kind of illness would make it so much worse. I hope you aren't getting sick, but if you are hopefully it's easy on you and short. 

Slammer - I keep forgetting about the dates. :dohh: I did eat them today. I hate them now. I can stomach them, but I hate them! Will never touch a plain date again after this unless it helps then next pregnancy will be the only time. 

Greats - Sorry the contractions fizzed out. I haven't had any or if I have they never had a pattern and were very mild. 

DS doesn't get it, but I think he'll finally get the idea of gifts this year! We did a Christmas Eve gift and although I had to start opening it for him as soon as he saw there was something in it he scrambled to pull it out. Tomorrow morning should be fun! 

He had fun with his gifts last year but we had to do all the opening. He got a table so was obsessed with that over most things. 


I ended up napping with DS today. Slept a good 3 hours! Feels pretty good at the moment. Now I need to get busy and prepare for tomorrow.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm freaking wrecked. Went to see another couple we're friends with who have a young baby around noon. I kind of didn't want to go because I knew we had a lot to get done today, but we had a gift for them. Then felt rushed for DH to go shopping and for me and DD to start on cookies and making stuff for tomorrow. Too much standing and moving around in the kitchen. Making the cookies was hard getting up and down and rolling and decorating. Destroyed now and having a lie-down alone upstairs for a bit. Still need to make pie. Ugh.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm sorry! I hope you aren't feeling it tomorrow. I wanted to do cookies with DS this year but I decided not to. Next year for sure, though. Hopefully resting helps you feel better.


----------



## slammerkin

I've never even made Christmas cookies before, lol. But I had been talking it up to DD all week, so I really had to. It was supposed to be something to kill time/be fun, but instead it just stressed me out. At least tomorrow I should be able to just chill while DH does almost all the cooking. 

Also still need to wrap DD's presents tonight. I just should have gone to bed earlier last night. Oh well.


----------



## AliJo

Thankfully Santa isn't a big thing.. I already got all the gifts wrapped except a couple. One is his and it's been sitting on the table with a cloth over it. He has no idea! :haha: I can still kind of shop for him with him, but it's a little trickier. I have to be swift and throw other stuff around it. 

I made them.. last year I believe and a lot just went to waste. They're so time consuming and I don't really like them! I guess I could have gotten premade dough for this year. I found a good recipe that I saved that turns out great. They're soft but still form shapes really well.


----------



## Angel5000

To those getting stretch marks - so sorry! I wish there was something that could be done, but it seems like there's nothing that is proven to really work. I haven't had any at this point, so I am feeling pretty lucky. I probably won't be so lucky with future babies. 

AFM - My contractions are now coming a lot more often, but are still too irregular. However, they are getting stronger and starting to be a little more on the painful side than just uncomfortable. Took a long walk with DH this evening to see if that wouldn't help move things along. :haha: Of course since the walk I've had a lot less contractions so I think that did the opposite. :dohh: Either way, at leaset I got out of the house and got moving. 

Today I also made up some essential oil blends to take to the hospital, some lavender (to help calm/soothe) and some peppermint (to help with pain, nausea, and to help give some energy). Hoping that helps me during labor. :)


We are hosting dinner tomorrow, but thankfully it's just my sister and her husband and daughter and my mom. My sister won't get her step kids until the day after Xmas this year so we are doing most of the kids' presents on Monday instead. Tomorrow will be mostly stockings (which we always stuff with nerdy/geeky things because we are all sci-fi fans except my sister) and Christmas dinner (which is at 1pm because BIL is military and has night shift tomorrow so he has to be at work before 6pm). I'm just glad that, for probably the last year ever, DH and I will get to sleep in and enjoy the morning tomorrow at a leisurely pace before everyone comes over. After this year I doubt that'll happen anymore. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas (if you celebrate), and can get some rest over the weekend. :) 


Literati - I'm so sorry that you aren't immune to Fifths disease. I hope that they will dos ome extra monitoring to make sure that baby is okay! Keep us updated. :hugs: 

Ali - Good luck with the tooth. If they can see you it would be nice to at least have it looked at and make sure it's okay, but they usually don't like to do antyhing about it until after baby comes anyway. I have a tooth that has had some work done on it before that they said at my check up needed to be fixed because the old filling was getting soft but they won't do it while I'm pregnant unless it starts causing me serious pain, so it'll be a few months before they fix it. Glad that yours isn't causing you any pain though!


Newbie - That's a tough decision on choosing a name. Could you do a combination and use one for the first and one for the middle name so you use both? 


Ally - Oh my! This is so exciting! I'm incredibly jealous! :haha: Keep us updated (as best as possible given you may be in the middle of labor)!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Hopefully those contractions are at least getting you ready! I've had some crampy ones, but mostly just uncomfortable BH contractions. Hopefully the essential oils help you when the time comes! 

I've had dental work done during the beginning of my pregnancy. I think it depends on who you talk to and what they're doing when it comes to getting it done while pregnant or not. My biggest concern is laying down during it. I can't stand laying on my back for very long. 

I'll be doing all of Christmas dinner tomorrow. Oh the joy.. I really need to make DH learn how to cook!


----------



## newbie2013

Definitely getting to the exciting end! Can't wait to hear birth stories and see photos of all our little ones. 

I'm celebrating Christmas by pampering myself with a manicure and pedicure and not cooking tonight. I'll either get dh to bring something home or we'll get something delivered. 

Can't wait for the next updates from those getting close!


----------



## Literati_Love

Merry Christmas, everyone! Hope it is a wonderful one for everyone! 

Angel - thank you! I will definitely keep you updated. I hope those contractions get more regular soon. 

Newbie - good for you! You deserve the pampering! 

Slammer - good for you baking Christmas cookies! You're amazing! 

Ali - I hope your DS loved this gifts! Dd is having fun with all of hers. :) 

Ally - Good luck! Hope you're in labour or have given birth already! Hehe!


----------



## Ally2015

My beautiful baby boy Isa was born this morning at 11.40am. He's perfect. He was only 6pounds 7 but has big chubby cheeks. Labour was traumatic. Did not dilate past 2cm for ages but had awful contractions. Went up to 8cm before I had any pain relief. I got an epidural as my pains were so awful. Baby boy was back to back so I was experiencing a lot of pressure and had to try change his position (I managed). Pushed for nearly 2 hours before he came. On positive note- my rash hasn't flared up so far & I had no stitches or tears. 

Attached some pics. Hope u are all well and will read all comments properly once I'm discharged from hospital xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6479.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 14









IMG_6480.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11









IMG_6472.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## froggyfrog

He is adorable!!! Good job ally!!


----------



## newbie2013

So happy for you Ally! He's so cute


----------



## Apple111

Beautiful pics &#65039;x congratulations again, know I have commented On another thread xx


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats ally! Welcome to the world little guy!


----------



## AliJo

He's so adorable! So many congrats!!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats Ally! He's adorable! Sounds like you did great!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- he's perfect!! Little Christmas baby..so sweet! I bet you are so glad that's finally over with, sorry your labor was so difficult


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Also wanted to say welcome to motherhood!!

Merry Christmas everyone. 

My brother, his gf, and two sons are still over but I had to escape for awhile to the bedroom. I made supper and didn't really eat it. Had some cheesy potatoes, but that was it. If I cook I generally don't want it. Made it even worse since I'm super exhausted now and sore.

Waiting for later tonight to have some time alone with DH. DS hasn't napped due to all the excitement so I'm hoping he stays up a couple more hours and sleeps through the night. 

It was a good day, just exhausting.


----------



## Angel5000

Ally he's adorable!! 


Ali - sorry you're feeling so sore. Hopefully you'll get some peace and quiet soon so you can have some alone time with your DH


My sister , BIL and their daughter came over today around 11. We did some presents, but are saving most of the kids' presents for tomorrow when BIL's kids are up for the holiday (this was their year to do Xmas with their mom so they will get them for a week tomorrow). Made dinner and I managed to eat quite a bit. Now I'm full, and tired, and sore and ready for a nap! :haha: Hoping to get to relax here soon. I think my sister and BIL might be coming back a little later for games and hanging out (they only live down the road) but right now they went home for some rest. It's nice to have a quiet house for a little bit! I've still got my mom here but I figure at least now I can go lay down if I want for a little while.


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations again ally!! I'm sorry the labor was so intense but all those newborn snuggles make up for it. enjoy your little Christmas miracle!!

Hope everyone is doing well! I had hoped to keep up on here after my last post but right after we had a bug hit our house that took TWO weeks to get rid of...ugh. We were feeling better after the first week when a second round hit and knocked us down again. Thankfully we are better now in time for the holidays. My doctor said it was a good time for it to happen and pass lots of good antibodies to baby to hopefully protect them a little bit more when they come out. 

Now that Christmas is over it is operation get this baby out! They are so low and constantly head butting my cervix. I read it doesn't really do anything to help dilate but hoping all the pressure and BH are doing something. Next appointment is on Thursday and if I have my way, baby will be here by then (which of course I realize is ludicrous...baby will come when they are good and ready). Going to start doing some stairs tonight and DTD again (hubby is very excited lol).

I hope everyone has been having a nice holiday season and can't wait to see these babies start to be born!


----------



## slammerkin

Aww sounds tiring AliJo. I hope you get some quality time with DH.

Angel - hope you get a rest too!

Today was good. DD liked her presents - spent a bit of time outside playing with her new scooter. DH did almost all the cooking - I just had to make brussels sprouts. I got an almost two-hour nap. Happy with our little Christmas at home. :)


----------



## Angel5000

DH and I went on a long long walk today and I'm really hoping baby starts to show soon. Throughout the last 2/3 of the walk I was having contractions about every 5-7 minutes, but once we got home and were done walking they've stopped. :dohh: Because that's not frustrating at all. 

kksy - I'm right there with you! Christmas is done and I've got a Thursday appointment and I would LOVE to have to cancel it because baby came before that.


----------



## AliJo

Kk - It's good to hear from you! Glad your family is feeling better and got to enjoy Christmas. I swear I was cursed as a child. I got sick several years in a row on Christmas. It was the worse. 

Hope you get your away! I was hoping baby boy would be trying to make an appearance by now, but nope! I feel I don't have any real good signs. They check my cervix next appointment and I thought about asking them to strip my membranes, but may not even be able to. 

I feel so sure that I'm going to have a January baby. I do keep getting strong BH and sometimes they're more than uncomfortable, but still I don't feel they're productive. Maybe a little bit more CM than normal. Definitely more BM and some looser than normal. 

Angel - They're finally gone, DS fell asleep within minutes after they left. I laid on the ground because it sometimes helps my hip even though it hurts. Well needless to say I didn't think I was going to get back up. Almost every direction I moved it made it click and it hurt soooo bad. I was finally able to get up by rolling away from my bad hip and even that was uncomfortable. DH couldn't help me because it made it hurt. It was pretty ridiculous. Then he made me laugh and the laughing even hurt! My hip caused me problems before, but I'm so ready for it to be back to how it was even if it wasn't perfect then. 

Going to use the rest of my hours awake to spend time with DH. Would like to DTD to help work towards getting this little guy to make an appearance, but we'll see. I'm almost completely drained.


----------



## kksy9b

Angel- we will just have to work hard these next few days to get these babies out :) My DS was 12 days late and I REALLY dont want to wait another month before this one makes their appearance. Even if the contractions stopped, hopefully they are working on your cervix and will bring on labor soon for you! It has been WAY too cold here to be out walking but this next week is going to warm up a bit so I think daily walks are in order for sure!

Ali- i hope it turns out they have been productive for you. i've been having the same thing- more BH, increased CM and looser BM but still afraid it doesnt actually mean anything. sigh...no matter what though, these babies will be here SOON! i take comfort in the fact that you indeed cannot stay pregnant forever lol. Sorry to hear about your hip :( I've had SPD issues since 24 weeks and can feel your pain. Have you tried going to a chiropractor? I'm up to twice a week (hip and lower back are so painful because of the relaxin hormones). Doesn't get rid of it completely but does help

slammer-glad you had a nice Christmas at home! naps are wonderful aren't they?!


----------



## AliJo

Wow, two posts while I was typing mine! :haha:

Slammer - Sounds like a wonderful Christmas! I got help with just the mashed potatoes.. and the pickle roll ups I guess. DH didn't help at all with the food (he has no skill in that department, at all), but he gets to finish taking care of left overs and clean up! 

Angel - Are they painful or more like BH? Either way I'm sure it's a good thing!

Kk - Oh gosh, walking sounds so awful to me. I'd like to, but my hip is so bad.


----------



## kksy9b

ali- today (well, this afternoon) is the first day in the last several I've been able to move without a significant amount of pain. kept me up last night until almost 2:30 because i couldn't get comfortable. I hope you get some relief soon!

ETA: Operation get baby out is in full effect. Was doing lunges, modified squats and climbing stairs tonight. DH and I dtd and almost immediately contractions started. have been going for about 45 minutes now, averaging about 40 seconds long and 2.5-3 minutes apart. Intensity is all over the board. Some are not bad and others are incredibly painful. I really dont think it's going to push me into active labor tonight, but hoping it's at least doing some magic on my cervix!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congratulations Ally, he is a wee cutie and Merry Chrsitmas everyone Xx


----------



## newbie2013

Kkysb, great news! Keep us updated with the progress. 

I'm still actively trying to keep baby inside! My mum has started her journey from the other side of the world but it will take her slightly over 24 hours to get here. At the doctor last night and everything seems to be going well. He said his head is starting to engage and I've definitely been feeling more pressure on my cervix and bladder (had an extremely close call with the bathroom after a two hour car trip just now!). 

I really don't know if I've felt any contractions yet... no idea what to expect, so don't know what to look/feel for. Still having awful acid reflux and heartburn and he's still pressing against my ribs, so I think I have some time yet. Cervical check at my next appointment... joy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive not tried labour inducing stuff either. Im too scared!


----------



## kksy9b

contractions still going 2 hours later. according to app, frequency is averaging 2 min 15 seconds right now. duration was inconsistent up until 25 minutes ago. They have been between a minute- a minute 30 seconds. If I get to an hour with 2 minutes apart and at least a minute long I'll call L&D to see if they want me to come in or not. So will just have to see what hte next 30 minutes brings. I still think they may back off but I'm getting everything ready in between contractions, just in case. Have had a few BM's during all of this, same as when I had DS. No show yet but I don't think I had any the last time either (though I'm not completely positive either).


----------



## kksy9b

At the hospital. I was a 4 when I came in. They are giving me 2 hours to labor here and see if there is any progression. Contractions are getting stronger and closer together....Pretty sure we are having a baby today!


----------



## vrogers

Ah more babies coming! How exciting, kksy!! Good luck! 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. I too have an appointment Thursday and now that it's after Christmas I really don't care when baby comes. Unfortunately it turns out I did catch the cold dh had and its miserable mainly at night. Can't take any of the meds that would knock this thing out and let me sleep so I've been taking cough drops, Vicks vapor rub and have a humidifier and running on very little sleep. Hopefully it doesn't last longer than a regular cold


----------



## slammerkin

Good luck kksy9b, sounds like it will be really soon even if not today!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks everyone! They admitted me and we aren't leaving without baby. Last check was 2 hours ago and I was at 5 cm, 75% effaced. Walking through labor for the last few hours and on the birthing ball now. Hoping to be checked again in the next couple of hours


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck!!!

Is anyone super anxious? This is my4th..had all 'easy' labours...and now I am on verge of a panic attack...major one. So so scared. Is this hormones. Help!


----------



## Literati_Love

Kksy- yay for being in labour! Good luck! I guess Christmas holidays are a good time for babies to come! 

Newbie - I am the same with a lot of pressure on my cervix and bladder. I can barely walk when I have to pee! 

Midnight - sorry you're feeling so scared! I'd imagine with 3 easy labours you will likely have another easy one, so I wouldn't worry too much. And no matter what, you can do it! I don't blame you though. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## greats

Vrogers, sorry to hear you're sick! All of us here are sick as well... caught it from the siblings I babysit during the week. Bah! But thanks for the reminder of Vicks... I totally forgot I have some. 

Kk, omg baby!!! Hope everything is going well! Can't wait to come back on here later and hopefully see a birth announcement!

Midnight, not really anxious but more just over pregnancy and wanting baby here lol

So miserable today. Me, dh, and the girls are all sick. Baby changed positions a little bit... still head down but both her feet are kicking me on my far left side with her butt sticking out on my far right. Kind of hurts when she moves!

I was all for labor to come now, but I think I'd rather this darn cold to go away first.


----------



## Literati_Love

I have had a cold for 3 or 4 weeks now. I would also really like it to go away! We are celebrating Christmas with my family today but my sister and BIL are taking ages to get here and I'm starving! DH, DD and I slept here last night and we are waiting for their arrival to have breakfast and open presents.


----------



## AliJo

Kk - Lucky!! I'm super jealous! Almost tempted to try what you did minus the stairs since I don't have have. I'm just afraid of hurting too bad after and not being able to walk. Good luck!! Excited to know if it's a boy or girl!

Midnight - I don't tend to get anxious with this stuff. I just go with it. I think my defense mechanism is to not feel anything towards something until I have to deal with it when it comes to stuff like this. Even then I tend to keep mostly calm. Just remind yourself you have been through this before! You know what to do and although the unexpected can happen you're more ready than most. Keep your eye on the goal of meeting your little one. 

Vrogers - I'm sorry about the cold. It's such a horrible time to get sick. That's one thing I have hated about the timing of this pregnancy is that the ending is right during the sick season. 


I'm still getting regular mild headaches with slight nausea. Nothing extreme, but obnoxious none the less. 

DS went to bed at 7:30 and was up at 8:30. I was afraid he wouldn't go back to sleep till super late but actually went to bed earlier than normal at 10. Was hoping he'd wake up early, but nope he slept in so back to how his schedule has been. Then the dog kept whining and waking me up last night so I didn't get very good sleep.

My appointment is in two days. Still debating on trying some of the bring on labor tricks, but really don't know. I really do think it won't work and then I'll be so sore I'll be bed bound. The hip pain I get is crippling at times and then the pain I get from being too active is crippling as well which involves both my hips. It's a little different than the hip pain I normally have.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think its cause I am staying home? I think once midwife gets here...id be ok in her hands but its hard to vision labour at home...if makes sense...


----------



## kksy9b

Well...After my last post labor completely stalled. Because I'm only 38 weeks they won't do anything to help progress. They gave me a choice so we opted to come home. I am hopeful to get things going again today. We are really disappointed but it will happen soon enough


----------



## Vankiwi

Ah kksy how frustrating! Hopefully it picks up again. So you're still at 5cm?

I hear you all on being uncomfortable! I have really struggled the last few days.


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - Is a home birth new to you then? Part of me would prefer to stay home so that I'm in my own atmosphere and then I don't have to worry so much about DS. Maybe take some time for yourself to try to relax. 

Kk - Oh that has to be super frustrating! You did progress, though! I think you'll have baby in a day or so! Are you going to try to repeat and see if it sends you back into labor? I'm going to try to labor at home as long as possible just so that doesn't happen for me and also I really don't want to labor much at the hospital. First I need to go into labor. I'm afraid I'll be induced. 

Van - It's hard. I'm so use to walking through pregnancy like nothing was different other than I couldn't tie my shoes! Now I'm like "What in the world?!" It's still not bad and I'd much rather have some pain (or a lot at times) than deal with complications. Just get's old when it's constant. A warm bath usually feels good because it takes the pressure completely off, but our tub is small. I then feel like a beached whale!


----------



## AliJo

Also.. am I the only one with a child that seems completely oblivious to the fact that a baby is going to be in our life soon? I've talked to DS about it the whole time and even with my round belly he's taken no interest in it. I'm going to be gone and the next time he sees me there will be a baby. He'll be so confused, I think. 

It'll all work out, I'm sure. It's just something I keep worrying about. It's the only thing I am anxious about.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks gals....Yes, I'm still at 5cm, 75% effaced. Driving home contractions started up again but not consistent enough yet to go back in. I've also been seeing the start of my bloody show. I think it will still happen sooner than later, just not exactly sure when. 

Ali- I wanted to stay home longer as well but they started at 2 minutes apart and after a few hours we couldn't put off going in again!

Home now, got some food and going to try and sleep some (been awake for 28 hours at this point). Will keep you posted!


----------



## vrogers

greats- I'm sorry you're sick as well! And I know the feeling. I was so anxious about L&D and now I just want this cold gone before she gets here 

Literati- oh wow, I was hoping mine would be gone after a week or so but I do hear they are harder to get rid of when pregnant. Hopefully we all feel better sooner rather than later! 

Ali- thank you, yes I was just telling dh I ALMOST made it the whole 9 months without getting sick...until the last 2 weeks 

Midnight- I'm sorry you're feeling anxious! I think you will do great and like you said once your midwife gets there im sure that will calm you down

Kksy- how frustrating! You are so close though, it does sound like you'll have a baby in your arms in the next day or so! Hope you are able to get some rest before then


----------



## Literati_Love

Kksy - that is super frustrating! I can't imagine as that would not be the policy here at all and they would have definitely augmented labour at that point! I hope things start progressing for you again soon 

VRogers- yes, pregnancy is terrible for the immune system! I actually thought I was safe as well. Last pregnancy I was sick constantly and could never fight anything off but this pregnancy I managed to fight everything off quickly and I thought I was safe...but then nope, last month-ish of pregnancy it all had to hit me! Grr. I hope you heal quickly though. 

Ali - my dd is very aware of her baby sister and excited for her, but I know of lots of people whose kids were like your DS about it! I'm sure it won't matter in the end as it will be a bit of a shock to their systems no matter what when the baby arrives!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali yes, this feels very different to my last pregnancy at this point! I struggled with lying down and my hips last time. This time that's OK but I can't sit for long at all!

As for DD she is very aware and talks about baby sister a lot. However I think the reality when she gets here will be different! I think she thinks she's coming out ready to play :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

My left hip is horrible when I try to sleep. Doesn't matter which side I lay on. 

DD is involved in a lot of the talk about "baby boy" but she also talks about how she has has baby girl in her tummy. I'm afraid there's gonna be drama when she doesn't actually end up having a baby herself. I got her a realistic baby doll though, so hopefully that will be enough for her.


----------



## greats

Kk, where do you live? I'm surprised they wouldn't just keep you and help things along. I was 4cm with dd#1 and having the odd contraction here and there and they still kept me (was 38+1).

Went grocery shopping to get some walking in... just getting the odd BH but nothing worth timing. I have a check up tomorrow evening at 645 with the doctor who delivered dd#2 so I'm REALLY hoping I'm more dilated (trying not to get my hopes up, though!)

Trying to decide if I should start dinner now or take a quick nap. I can't sleep anymore! :(


----------



## Angel5000

Okay so both Ally and KK talked about DTD and then baby coming shortly after. I'm beginning to wonder if that's the trick! :haha: Unfortunately I'm not sure how to make that work with my pelvis/hip pain right now and my HUGE belly. I'm so uncomfortable, I don't know how to even get us into a position that would work! :haha: 


Ali - I have thought about asking for a membrane strip but next week I won't see my regular OB as she's out of town so I don't think the person I'm seeing would even be willing since I'm not her patient usually. I wasn't sure whether I could just ask for that or if they would make us wait until we were closer to due date?

My contractions are painful. Not really bad, but uncomfortable enough that I have to stop walking or moving and breath. I have a fairly high pain tolerance to stuff like that so it's hard for me to judge just how painful they are versus just "uncomfortable". They are definitely more painful than the ones I used to get where I just felt tight. And changing positions doesn't stop them. 

Your hip sounds awful! Sounds about how my left side of my pelvis is right now. It's not quite in the hip but on the pelvis bone on the left side only and no matter what I can't seem to get comfortable sometimes. Even laughing hurts. What's really bad is if I try to get up from a standing position I end up doubling over in pain! We are so ready for these babies! 

KK - Oh my! I'm so sorry they sent you home! That sucks! But hopefully it's a sign you will have baby in a day or two! Are you going to try anything to get it going again?


----------



## Vankiwi

Angel - with DD I had my first sweep at 39 weeks, then had one at 39+6 and went in to labour that night. I've heard of them being done at 38 weeks though, think it depends on the reason.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 4yr old knows and speaks but I do not think she will understand how much bub will need me.

Nothing to report here xxx MW offered a sweep on Friday. Ive declined. 

Feel achy but nothing awful. Xx


----------



## slammerkin

I think I'm gonna try DTD too - but not for another week. I really need to wrap up some stuff with work before this baby comes out.

37 weeks tomorrow! Yikes!


----------



## vrogers

Dh and I finally dtd last night after awhile of not doing it so I'll let you all know if anything exciting happens :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

Has anyone played around with due date calculators using conception date vs LMP? I'm just curious because I was playing with some due date calculators. We can pinpoint conception down to 1 of 2 days: we had sex only two days total that cycle, day of and day after +OPK, and 2 days after my +OPK, the doctor did US (I was seeing a specialist) and could see I had already ovulated. Based on those calculators, if I do it based on conception date my due date should be Jan 5. Based on LMP it's Jan 9 (that's also the due date my specialist gave me). My OB for some reason has it listed as Jan 12 (I think she has the wrong date for LMP on computer). 

Anyway, I know that doesn't actually change anything, it was just interesting. And it makes me feel like I'm even closer to when baby SHOULD be coming, which makes me want her to come out even more. I'm so tired of being pregnant, and hurting, and not sleeping, and I just want to transition from being very very pregnant to being a mommy. 

Sorry, I'm having an emotional day. :cry:


Vrogers - Good luck! Let us know! I Feel like we could conduct our own mini-study on whether sex is actually triggering labor :haha:


----------



## greats

Angel5000 said:


> Has anyone played around with due date calculators using conception date vs LMP? I'm just curious because I was playing with some due date calculators. We can pinpoint conception down to 1 of 2 days: we had sex only two days total that cycle, day of and day after +OPK, and 2 days after my +OPK, the doctor did US (I was seeing a specialist) and could see I had already ovulated. Based on those calculators, if I do it based on conception date my due date should be Jan 5. Based on LMP it's Jan 9 (that's also the due date my specialist gave me). My OB for some reason has it listed as Jan 12 (I think she has the wrong date for LMP on computer).

My doctor's office has my due date as January 16th based on my supposed LMP (which was only 2 days of the lightest spotting possible... I didn't even need a pad!) whereas the ultrasound tech has been trying since my first ultrasound at 6 weeks to get them to change it to January 9th as every single scan she's done shows that due date instead... but since the dates aren't more than 10 days apart, my OB refuses to change it. They are strictly by LMP which personally I think is dumb. 

So I kind of go in the middle around January 11th as a compromise lmao but technically speaking I truly believe my due date is January 9th and I should be 38 weeks today.

Going to attempt to dtd tonight to try to get things going... if only we can get our 17 month old to bed! It's just past 11pm and she is still up... normally she's down just past 7pm. No idea what's up!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Angel5000 said:


> Has anyone played around with due date calculators using conception date vs LMP? I'm just curious because I was playing with some due date calculators. We can pinpoint conception down to 1 of 2 days: we had sex only two days total that cycle, day of and day after +OPK, and 2 days after my +OPK, the doctor did US (I was seeing a specialist) and could see I had already ovulated. Based on those calculators, if I do it based on conception date my due date should be Jan 5. Based on LMP it's Jan 9 (that's also the due date my specialist gave me). My OB for some reason has it listed as Jan 12 (I think she has the wrong date for LMP on computer).
> 
> Anyway, I know that doesn't actually change anything, it was just interesting. And it makes me feel like I'm even closer to when baby SHOULD be coming, which makes me want her to come out even more. I'm so tired of being pregnant, and hurting, and not sleeping, and I just want to transition from being very very pregnant to being a mommy.
> 
> Sorry, I'm having an emotional day. :cry:
> 
> 
> Vrogers - Good luck! Let us know! I Feel like we could conduct our own mini-study on whether sex is actually triggering labor :haha:

Due dates are tricky things. LMP is the one usually used because even if you know exactly when you dtd, that's no necessarily the date of conception because it depends on how long it takes the sperm to get to the egg and penetrate. Knowing when you ovulated will help because we all ovulate at different times from our day 1. Sadly, all due dates are arbitrary dates to give us and the doctors a better idea of when our babies will come. In my opinion, I'd suggest you acknowledge your early growth scans but keep in mining that baby might decide to make and earlier appearance. Expect anything from 37 weeks on...


----------



## greats

Apparently operation DTD to get this baby out is not in the books for us tonight. Finally got dd#2 asleep only to be right in the middle of DTD and dd#1 walked in on us... oops!!! Thank god she's only 4 and the lights were off! Lmao!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi Ladies, 

I'm so behind on whats been going on with everyone. I just got my computer fixed so now I can comment back.

KK- I hope things kick back up after resting some. I glad that you and your family are feeling better. We just had the bug hit our house last week too.

Ally- Congratulations on your baby boy!!! He's so cute!!

Slammer- I'm glad that your DD has been going to bed on her own. I was relieved when my dd started doing it. 

Sorry to everyone else that I havent gotten back to.


AFM- We are just getting over a bug in our house. I was having some back heartburn for 3 weeks but luckily since she dropped last week it has resolved. I have been bouncing on my birth ball and drinking red raspberry lleaf tea. I'm hoping this little girl makes her appearance within the next two weeks. I have a feeling she will be born the first week of Jan. as long as its not the Dec. 31st- 3rd I'll be good. My midwife will be out of town and I would have her two back up midwives which are wonderful women but I'd prefer my midwife who helped deliver my first dd. 
But other than that nothing much has happened here. I made my hubby promise no more visitors until after baby is born with the exception of my MIL because she's my doula and will be staying with us from this upcoming wed. until baby is here. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Apple111

Midnight .. I'm in baby number 4 .. According to my notes my last 3 births I managed ok.. But I know I def struggled with my last getting him out and he was my biggest at 9.7 born 39+3 . They are inducing my 9 days early this time due to lo being big baby again and if no joy they want to give me section and not let me go past 39 weeks.. I am really nervous this time .. I hate transition &#128513;&#128513; but nervous about section. I'm 37 weeks tomoz so think I'm going to try and get things moving next week myself .. I just keep giving myself a good talking to and doing as Ally says and focus on end goal &#128515; hopefully this time I'll feel more in control it happened so fast last two times so at Least I can expect it this time.

Ally sorry about the pain you are in with your hips .. I had spd last preg .. Not this time which has surprised me but has lots of hip problems after labour if was awful so really feel it for u , mine did go after few weeks &#65039;xx 

vrogers sorry about u having colds my lot have had bad time last couple of weeks .. Been a nightmare &#65039;xx 

Kk... Exciting .. Good luck hon &#65039;xx

I'm just plodding , thinking of trying to get things moving I think in a few days .. 37 weeks tomoz.. Just going to have few days rest if poss as all been poorly so want to get strength back as shattered x my 3 ur old very grumpy bless him n feel I need to sort house again after xmas... 

So exciting babies arriving &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs to all.

Weve dtd every eve for a week...didnt work yet lol

Woken up with a coldsore too....so kinda hoping baby will hang on till it goes. &#128547;


----------



## newbie2013

Greats - haha Hahahahahaaa!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Sorry I've been MIA. I've been reading everyone's updates daily but I just find it difficult to actually type and respond to everyone when I'm just on my phone, so I end up not replying or updating. Encouraged to read everyone's progress though and excited that we've started having babies :) 

I feel pretty much organised now but my husband would like me to hang off until the new year before baby arrival as he has some work commitments he'd like o get out the way. He jokingly says baby is scheduled in the Gantt chart for 10th January. I'd be more than happy for baby to arrive whenever now though! I've got a stinker of a cold just now so would like to get this out the way first!

I'm not really feeling nervous, just s bit apprehensive about what to expect.

Hope you've all had a wonderful Christmas time and looking forward to hearing about more baby arrivals! Xx


----------



## Ally2015

Oh goodness I've missed so much!! I'm still in hospital , should be discharged today. It's too hard to read all posts on my phone. But a quick glance and I see some babies might be born soon!!

KK- good luck!!!! Hoping it's very soon for u
Someone said something about dtd then labour, I'm sure it was dtd that got labour going. I had no inkling labour was imminent, I remember saying I thought I had weeks yet!!

Midnight- don't worry, I'm sure all will go well !! You got this 

Hope rest of u are well!! Will catch up once I'm home & on laptop 
Can't believe I had a xmas baby !! Still so surreal!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How are you doing Ally?

According to my previous births and moon chart...I am gonna guess 30th for me...or 11 Jan. Shal we see if the moon plays a part &#128527;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello beautiful ladies. I got so far behind with the holidays. 
I skimmed quickly but didn't retain much. I hope everyone who celebrates had an amazing holiday!

First of all, huge congrats to ally! He is absolutely beautiful. So happy for you. 

Kk- can't belive they sent you home! Must be so frustrating but hopefully you're getting some sleep. 

A selfish update for me below:
It's 2am and I'm currently in the hospital and have been for 4 hours. I came in for high blood pressure and turns out I have some protein in my urine. They aren't ready to call if preeclampsia yet until they do more blood work in a couple hours and confirm it and see how severe it is. Doc thinks it might be the start of it so we'll see. Depending on how severe it is (if indeed it is) I'll either go home in the morning or deliver in the morning. We will see. Also, baby A has won the race to the cervix and baby A is the breach one so I will be having a c-section for sure at this point. 

Hopefully it was a fluke and I go home in a few hours and can catch up properly.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm nervous about labor too. Just trying not to think about it really. The labor with my first wasn't traumatic, just the complications that came after. But I'm scared of a hospital birth this time. I feel like I won't be able to relax.

Regarding due dates - I just lied about my LMP date - I ovulated 3 days later than the standard 14 days after LMP, so I just added 3 days to my LMP. Not worth it to me to argue about LMP vs ovulation when I knew my dates. 3 days probably isn't a big deal, but I don't want to be pushed into an induction earlier because of dates being off, so I just lie.

I hope everyone who's feeling ill gets some rest and feels better soon!! I'm just tired!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh yeah, got the results of my tests and my iron has improved and I'm negative for GBS. Phew!


----------



## AliJo

Mrs.G - Oh no, I'm sorry! Hopefully it isn't preeclampsia. Though, I'm glad they caught it if it is. They missed my SIL having it and then she developed HELLP syndrome. Thankfully they caught that, though. She was in the hospital for 10 or more days because of it. It would be great for you to hold those two in for at least a couple of more weeks! Sorry you have to have a c-section, though. 

Ally - Glad you're doing well!

Sunshine - So many are getting sick! I've been worried about it, but I think we lucked out! DS had a minor cold, but he was completely wiped during it. I expected to get it, but I must have already had it at some point because DH and I never got it. Hope you get well soon. 

Apple - I need to get some post Christmas organization done as well. I need to get our Christmas tree down and what not. Just keep staring at it like "I should do that now.. well maybe later" Not happening very fast! 

Thor - Glad you got your computer fixed! Glad your heartburn didn't last. I've had mine since first trimester. It's just gotten worse throughout the whole pregnancy. I'm thinking this little guy will be after his due date. So most likely the first week of January as well. Don't blame you for wanting your midwife! 

Greats - :haha: Oh gosh. I'd still die! That's part of the reason I demand the lights off. DS sleeps with us, but he gets put in his bed sometimes and will come looking sometimes without warning. He wakes up crying usually so still disrupts, but at least isn't walking in usually. 

Angel - I don't know.. it's hard to say! With my first I got bumped up 9 days (I have shorter cycles). Honestly I don't think I should have. One, it was a later ultrasound, but also that would have put me at the beginning of my menstrual cycle for conceiving. I do have very regular cycles, though. Going by LMP for me works pretty well. I think they simply didn't believe me! 

It's okay to be emotional! I think we're all dealing with days like that especially as it gets closer. We know it's almost over so the pain is just getting more emotionally and physically draining. Not to mention the conflicted emotions many face towards the end. 

Vrogers - Anything?? Doesn't seem to work for me, sadly. 

Slammer - Glad your iron has improved!! I wasn't bothered too much in the hospital, but I felt restrained with the monitoring devices and IV, etc etc. You can still get up and move around, but I never felt like it because it was awkward there for me. Plus my membranes already ruptured so I didn't really feel like it. I really hope I go into labor on my own at home without my membranes rupturing so I can spend less time hooked up too everything! 

Thanks to those replying about their LOs being aware. It feels like DS is the only one that doesn't seem to care. He's always been stubborn and does things his own way, so I guess I'm not too surprised. He might get it more than I realize because he does that from time to time. He absorbs then waits to use what he knows. 

AFM - Nothing going on. Last night my whole stomach was hurting during a contraction and it would not let up. I had to turn in bed and it finally went away. I think I'm getting more period like cramps with contractions as well, but I'm still not really taking notice of them. I'm pretty much just going to ignore any sign until it's something I can't ignore. 

I have an appointment tomorrow and they are going to check me. I expect to be 1-2 cm dilated. No idea on effacement, though. I really don't expect much unless something starts to happen during the day.

Long post, I apologize. I'm sure you guys are use to it from me, though! My bad..


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - with my first I was certain about when I ovulated but thankfully my LMP due date matched up exactly. This time we only dtd once so I know that was the time that did the trick...but I have no idea when I ovulated after that so I am trusting that my early dating scan is correct. According to that, I ovulated two days after we dtd. 

Slammer - yay for GBS negative. 

Mrs green - that is scary you might have pre-e. I'm glad they caught it. Keep us posted. 

Midnight - aw, oh no! I hope that cold sore clears up before baby arrives. I could see yours coming on the 30th. 

Sunshine - thanks for posting an update! It is hard to keep up with everyone. 

Ali - I am also having more cramping with contractions but I am also purposely not paying attention until I have to! I think that's how I didn't go crazy last time. I ignored any early labour until it was actually the real deal. 

I had a good Christmas but it wasn't as Christmassy as some years, and I felt very unsociable and a cranky. I had to escape for naps and alone time a lot.


----------



## Angel5000

I got a message from my OB on the message portal. My GBS results were positive. :cry: So I know I have to have antibiotics during the labor but I don't know much else. I've done some research as to what that means but some of the stuff out there is definitely on the scary side. I think thought that as long as I have the antibiotics during labor there's a very high chance that baby will be ok?

Thanks to everyone replying about due dates. I guess I'm just anxious to be done, and I know that if she decides to be stubborn doctor has said she will let me go up to a week over due :wacko: Since in my head my doctor's due date for me is a week past my own "calculated" due date that makes me feel like I should be having this baby in the next week or so and have this fear that she'll never come at this point! 

I think I'm finally getting all the emotional/hormonal aspects of pregnancy :haha: I've been really fairly calm and not emotional this whole pregnancy (even DH has commented on it) and the last few days I'm just SO frustrated/emotional/etc. 


Greats - Oh no! Good thing she's little and lights were off! That's something I keep forgetting we'll have to worry about....LO's walking in while DTD! :dohh:

Thorpedo - Welcome back! :) I'm with you on the no more visitors thing. I'm so over having people come over right now! Especially because everyone keeps asking "So when is she coming?" and I'm just like "you've all been through this before, you all know I can't answer that and you all know my due date." :haha: Hope the bouncing ball & RRL tea works for you!

Slammer - Wish I had thought to lie! :haha: Congrats on GBS resuts! What a relief!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - you're 39 weeks, yay! Baby will be here before you know it. Hang in there.

Literati - feeling cranky on Christmas sucks, but it's understandable! 

Angel - sorry to hear you're GBS positive. The antibiotics during labor will definitely reduce risks. I was actually just reading about GBS and antibiotics a few minutes ago on my fav birth information site, Evidence Based Birth. Check out the info there - it gives a great overview.


----------



## greats

Too lazy to reply to everyone's posts... just know that I read them all! Lol

I woke up sicker this morning... almost positive I have bronchitis. I have all the symptoms :( 
I have a check up tonight at 645pm so will see what my OB says. I feel very wiped out, it hurts to take a deep breath, lots of mucus when I cough, etc. No fever though! 

Thank god my DH is off work today and my mom is here... I'm currently laying in bed, moaning about life.

I have a feeling with being sick my body is going to postpone labor until I'm better, which sucks!

Hang in there, ladies! Try to get as much rest as possible. Sending DH out later to grab some eucalyptus epsom salts so I can have a nice, hot soak before my appointment. I don't even care if I'm not dilated more, I just want to feel better!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry to hear about gbs. I have been gbs positive in all 3 pregnancies. Baby has never had anti Bs and not have I...never had an issue sxx


----------



## vrogers

Sunshine- I'm sorry about the cold, I'm right there with you! Seems like quite a few of us are sick right now. I hate cold/flu season. 

Ally- I bet you're ready to be home with baby! I'm sure it feels so surreal. Hope you're able to at least get some rest 

Mrs.green- I hope it's not pre-e and they are able to keep babies cooking a little bit longer! It's good they are monitoring you now though

Ali- nothing yet sadly! I'll be checked Thursday so I'm hoping I'm more than a finger tip dilated this time so I feel like at least it's continuing to progress! 

Angel- I am also GBS positive. I freaked out when my doctor told me but she said it's pretty common (think she said around 30% pregnant women test positive) and I'll just have to make sure to get antibiotics 4 hours before delivery. I'm a little anxious about making sure I get to the hospital in time but I'm sure that won't be a problem 

Greats- oh no, I'm sorry about the possible bronchitis. I feel bad enough as it is with this cold and cough I can't imagine having to deal with anything worse while this pregnant. That's good there's no fever though. I hope you are able to rest and feel better asap! I think you have every right to complain right now, if anyone was home with me I would be doing the same I'm sure!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I had to escape myself on Christmas. Plus, I didn't go all out on food. Not that a lot of people were over, but I usually still have more snacks and what not. 

Angel - They give antibiotics to try to prevent any possible complications it can cause. The complications it can cause are low chances but can be life threatening so they just go ahead and treat it as standard practice. Basically, chances of it harming your baby are low without antibiotics, but with antibiotics it's pretty much impossible. 

Slammer - That I am! It's insane! Now.. this baby can come now!! I'm going to be more jealous every time someone else goes into labor as I get closer and closer to 40! :haha: 

Greats - That's sounds awful. Glad you're at least able to rest, but still!! Really hope it passes soon. Glad you haven't had a fever. 

Vrogers - Nothing for me either. I actually had the energy to get a session in today. I think it will throw you into labor if your body is ready for it. If not at least it will help some! 


So, DTD with DH and got to finish DS's nap with him. I think it's been a productive day! :haha: I'm glad I was able to get some sleep. These midnight bedtimes are killing me atm. Mainly when I don't take a nap with DS. It would still kill me if he got up earlier and went to bed earlier. I'm just exhausted, period.


----------



## slammerkin

Woop woop on DTD AliJo...we did too! DH made the offer. It was good!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - It was definitely nice! Definitely need to try to utilize this time. Took me awhile to be able to enjoy it afterwards.


----------



## Angel5000

Is anyone else having hardening of the stomach? I don't mean like a BH and then it goes away.... my stomach has been rock hard (like it gets during a contraction) literally ALL DAY. It's incredibly uncomfortable, and I can't feel baby moving very well because of how hard my stomach feels. I managed to get some relief laying down this afternoon and this evening it lightening up a little, but it certainly was uncomfortable and a little odd today. 


Greats - Oh no bronchitis does not sound good! I hope you start to get better soon! 

vrogers - Thanks, that makes me feel better! Since my doctor is out this week and I'm seeing someone else I'll make sure to check with them too, but that makes me feel better that I'm not the only one. I am a little worried about getting the antibiotics soon enough because I was worried before about going to the hospital too soon and now I'm worried about being too late. :dohh: This whole labor thing is so complicated! :dohh:


----------



## greats

Angel, it could be the way baby is laying... probably butt and backside facing and pushing out. When my baby does that, my entire stomach feels rock hard and it's very uncomfortable and can last for hours until she moves.

Had my check up, definitely have bronchitis. Still 1cm dilated but cervix is very soft. Thinking I'll definitely be having a 2017 baby. Getting some burning round ligament pain in my lower right pelvis today so thinking baby will be dropping sometime sooner than later. I'm just ready to get this bronchitis to go away and to have this baby!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- at least it's fun even if nothing comes from it haha

Angel- exactly! My doctor told me as soon as my water breaks go in, or when contractions get to 10 mins OR 5 mins apart, I'll most likely go ahead in when they're 10 mins apart! 

Greats- I don't think I've ever had bronchitis, although with this ridiculous cough I was questioning. I hope you feel better and are able to rest! I'm REALLY hoping to kick this cold before baby gets here and I'm sure you feel the same 

I'm miserable between how low baby is and this darn cold/cough. I'm trying to remember there is an end in sight-I will not be pregnant or sick forever although at times it feels like it!


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - so sorry you have bronchitis! I hope you can rest up and feel better ASAP! 

Ali - I'm also just so tired period! I have learned never to skip a nap, though! So far every day off this holiday I have taken a nap. I cannot manage without one. DD is also going to bed quite late. It's quite tiring.

Angel - that sounds uncomfortable! Definitely could be how baby is positioned. 

VRogers- sorry you're so sick and uncomfortable! 

AFM - I have been feeling super out of breath again. If I have to walk to the other end of the house and back, I come back so winded and huff and puff for several minutes after! It's quite ridiculous. I honestly thought the trouble breathing had gone away but maybe just with baby growing some more it has put more pressure on my organs again.
I am 36 weeks today and can't believe I still have 4ish weeks to go! It feels like I should be on my final 2 weeks for sure. Feeling exhausted and HUGE.


----------



## Sunshine Star

Eugh! I'm with everyone who has the cold/feeling ill! How horrendous is it when you're pregnant! I've not slept at all tonight, when I lie down I just can't breathe right so I've come through to the sofa but still no sleep at all. I would hate to go into labour just now, I have zero energy! 

:( moan moan! Sorry girls!


----------



## Apple111

Sending hugs to everyone ill at the minute, everyone in our house has had some form of bug over last two weeks been horrible.. I'm not too bad now had antibiotics but no energy at all b4 .. Was dreading lo arriving early &#128513;.. Luckily stayed where he was :) 

Trying to sort house after christmas but only managing to do half hr standing then feel like little fella is going to pop out and get shooting pains above my pubic bone.. Not sure if it's the Lightning crotch thing &#128513;.. I'm getting BH about 8/10 times an hr and they really push lo down but not painful just uncomfortable..and I always get them when bladder is filling up and after waking a while they seem constant but I can remember being like this with last ptegnancy.. I'm 37 weeks tomoz thought it was today losing track of where I am lol .. 

Good luck to all ladies getting regular tightenings.. not long now :) very exciting..


----------



## slammerkin

I don't have much energy either, though at least I'm not sick. I'm not inspired to get anything done these days. Just standing in the kitchen at times I find myself feeling out of breath and leaning on the counter - I think I'm having BH when that happens. It's harder to tell when standing up.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm officially exhausted. My mum arrived yesterday and I've been trying to keep her active to help with jetlag. We did some tidying up and sorting today then walked around a huge mall. I now feel like falling asleep. I think I'll be asleep before her tonight. 

Angel, my bump has been super uncomfortable all day as well. I'm not sure if it has been bh or not. Things are definitely feeling different... More pressure on my cervix, need to pee way more frequently, different baby movements. I'm beginning to wonder if my body is getting ready.

Tomorrow, I'm going to review my hospital bags and add a few more things. Just in case.

I hope those who aren't feeling well get some good rest and feel better soon. Sending hugs!


----------



## Angel5000

I must have been exhausted yesterday because last night I slept really well (I think that has something to do with the hypnotherapy CD I've been listening to at night - helps me sleep!) and I didn't wake up this morning until 9am! :wacko: I never sleep that late unless I'm up all night. I didn't even have any insomnia last night and only woke up once to go to the bathroom. Plus my pelvic pain seems to have diminished a lot. I didn't feel it at all yesterday. not sure if it's because I wasn't on my feet as much or if maybe she's shifted lower so she's not putting as much pressure on the same spot on my pelvic bone. I'm hoping it's a good sign. Because, I was beginning to worry about how I'd do labor when the pelvic pain was so bad that moving in any way was excruciating. 

Still no other signs that labor is coming though. :( I'm beginning to think she'll probably be a 2017 baby for sure. Not that it's a bad thing, I just want her here soon. <3 

Sorry to everyone who is sick! This is definitely not the time to be sick, right before labor! :hugs: 



Greats - Oh no! I hope you are able to recover from the bronchitis soon! :hugs: That's awful. I've had bronchitis a few times and it really sucks. 


Vrogers - at 10 minutes apart they said to go in? I'll definitely have to check with the doctor and see what they want me to do then because so far my last instructions were at 5 minutes apart, but that was before the GBS test.


----------



## vrogers

Angel- she said I could at 10 mins because the 5 min ones will be right behind, but you can definitely go ahead and check with your doctor! I'm just a little nervous because I don't know what contractions feel like that I'll question if it's the real thing and waste time. Hopefully I'll just know like I've seen some people say, though!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I'm jealous! I haven't slept well in ages. Glad you're feeling a little better! 

Newbie - I need to look at my bag as well. I probably forgot to put something in there. I need to make a grab list, too. Things I can't pack, but need to grab before leaving. 

Apple - I get BH all the time and sometimes they're regular. Like 3 minutes apart for long periods of time. I hate it when I get them when my bladder is full! It's painful. 

Sunshine - I hope you find some time to rest and get some sleep. I was up all night several nights when I had an awful cough and it's just plain miserable. You start to feel tortured! 

Lite - I try not to miss taking a nap, but it happens. Definitely makes for a long day.

For being out of breath.. I feel out of breath a lot myself. He's lower than my first was, but sure doesn't seem to matter at this point! I even noticed my airways sounded a bit tight after DTD. That's always fun. The nasal congestion sure doesn't help. It constantly feels a little swollen up in my nasal cavity and then when I lay down I can't breathe out of them at all. 

So, I had my appointment. I'm 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced. Baby is right up against cervix, so that's good. He said he wouldn't be surprised if I didn't make it to my next appointment, but I bet I will. 

I also have an issue. I don't have anyone to watch DS now. My great grandma (edit: Just found out she did have a stroke, which I expected, but still.. I was hoping otherwise) is in the hospital so my aunt is most likely not going to help out. I have no one else to ask. I'm just really hoping I have baby during the day. I can probably figure something out for the pushing stage, but overnight is out of the picture.


----------



## slammerkin

newbie - get some rest! Glad your mom made it before baby comes though.

Angel - I'm jealous of the good sleep! I'm so over the hip pain, having to pee, and having it be such an effort to move/roll over/get out of bed. Ugh.

My belly was hurting yesterday - more like my skin feeling so stretched and tender. This baby is ruining me with stretch marks and any pulling on my belly - like if my bare belly and thigh rub together - just hurts!

Definitely more cervical pressure at times. 

Packing that hospital bag today - I swear!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh crap, AliJo. I'm sorry you're stuck for someone to watch DS. No other family who could do it? That's super stressful!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sunshine - sorry you have no energy today. I feel the same. 

Apple - that's good you're at least trying to get the house sorted from the Christmas mess. I really just can't be bothered to clean anything these days. So tired. I'm glad your antibiotics worked their charms. 

Angel - glad you slept so well last night! That's excellent. Sorry you're disappointed that you're likely having a 2017 baby. 

Newbie - sounds like a lot of work getting stuff done with your mom. Hope you sleep well and that it's very helpful to have your mom there. 

Ali - glad you can related to the breathless feeling as well...although that sucks! I am with you on the nasal congestion as well. Blah! Also, looks like I won't be napping today and dd slept in very late (as did I) so I am almost certain she won't nap today. It's going to be a loooong day but hopefully she'll go to bed early for once. I am home alone with her today because Dh had to go into work just for today (he was supposed to be off all week). I am disappointing myself with how cranky and impatient I am. I feel like this pregnancy has ruined my personality and I'm just never relaxed or in a good mood anymore. :( 
Also - I bet you that you will not make it to your next appointment! You are so close to your due date now! I bet you'll go a day or two early. Great sign that you have made some progress.
And that is very stressful about not having anyone to watch ds for you! So sorry! 

Slammer - I am so over those things at night as well! Argh!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I hope you're right.. really wanting to see the end, but I don't! Yeah I'm a bit lost on my situation with DS. It's stressful, but I can only go with the flow at the moment. 
Don't worry, you're not the only one feeling like their personality got destroyed. Mine definitely is not what I want it to be. 
Hope she goes to bed early for you. When DS does that I can't keep him up long enough for it to be a proper bedtime.

Slammer - Yeah.. it's an all around bad situation. I know I needed a back up in case, but honestly I have no one. My Dad mentioned my brother's girlfriend will probably be there. I was like.. "Um.. no" because then both her kids would be there and just no. Plus, she drives me up the wall. I'd be okay with my younger brother waiting, but it would cause issues with her.


----------



## Anababe

Hi

Omg I missed babies being born.. congratulations!!

I've just caught up on everyone. Sounds like we are all super fed up now.

Ali - Sounds like things are progressing, fingers crossed baby arrives before your next appt! Hope you manage your sort out childcare for when your in labour. Guess that's partly why I'm glad I'm having a home birth because I generally just leave them asleep in labour overnight.

Sunshine/Slammer/Newbie - I'm with you on the no energy and exhausted. I can only manage 20-30 mins of cleaning/cooking now before I need to sit down. My pelvis doesn't feel strong enough to hold me up anymore the SPD is awful now she's dropping.



I've had such a rough few weeks I don't know if I'm coming or going. Not sure if I mentioned my dad was poorly a bit ago well long story short he took an overdose and although we are very thankful and lucky he is alive it's left him with some form of dementia/cognitive impairment. His brother who's house he has been staying at after coming out of hospital couldn't be bothered dealing with him, so just dropped him off at mine 2 weeks ago. My dad is my best friend in the world it's always been me and him and I struggled so much when he came to mine, his memory is terrible he started doing strange things like putting ketchup in his coffee.. he lost his car doesn't know where he parked it, he started having accidents in the mornings and was interfering with the discipline of the kids, telling the wrong children off and even smacked my youngest. With 4 kids at home and caring for him I have been literally going out of my mind crying all the time. In the end he fell down the stairs and I had to get social services involved urgently. They placed him in a nursing home 3 days before Xmas. 2 months ago he was a healthy well educated man.. I want my dad back.. well no I need him back I wasn't ready for this. He's only 52. Now he sits in this home just staring at nothing and not remembering to shave or what he's had for dinner.. how can this happen so quick someone's life just changing in a matter of weeks. They say he will never live independently again :-(

Braxton hicks are major at the min, last 3 days I've just felt off.. not ill just not right. Im literally exhausted all the time and with every Braxton hicks I'm getting so much pressure down there so she's obviously dropped now. I just need her out I'm tired of not being able to turn over in bed or stand a cook a meal without being in pain.

So sorry for the long and miserable post!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - Thanks. I guess we are all pretty miserable at this point. At least you really are extremely near the end. 

Ana - wow, that is incredibly stressful and sad about your dad. I'm so sorry you're all going through that. I can't even imagine. :hugs: As for the pregnancy, I am right there with you on being way too exhausted for anything and it's just so crappy. I hope you get a bit of energy back to last you through until baby arrives.


----------



## AliJo

Ana - I'd love a home birth. Not having to worry about DS while I'm in the hospital sounds like a dream. I feel very blocked from that option in my area. 

I'm so sorry about your father. I couldn't imagine.. you did what you could. You tried to keep him home, but it sounds like he really does need higher level of care that someone just can't provide at home. He's about my father's age. I couldn't even think about basically losing my father at this point. Take care of yourself through this hard time! 

Don't apologize about your post. We all want to be there for each other the best we can. You're getting there. Hopefully those are good signs, although they sound like crappy ones to have to deal with!

Lite - Maybe I should start operation "Get Baby Out"? Seems like a lot of work, labor should just start like yesterday! :haha:


----------



## vrogers

Ana- I cannot imagine, I am so sorry about your dad! I have always been a huge daddy's girl and can't imagine anything happening to him. Your dad is even a little bit younger than my own. I hope you are able to focus on taking care of yourself and that you are still able to visit your dad where he is now. I wish you weren't having to deal with this period but especially now. You can always vent here without apology! 


I have noticed waiting to go into labor is reminding me of the tww. Back then I would google "is ____ a sign of pregnancy" and I've noticed I'm doing the same except googling if it's a sign of labor. Apparently the entire ttc/pregnancy/labor process involves a ton of waiting! 
38 week appointment is tomorrow and I may cry if I'm told there's little to no progress.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Don't cry if there isn't much progress! Things can change overnight. They aren't really good indicators! My stepmom would be in labor for hours on end and not progress at all. Like stuck at 2 cm and say 75% effaced. Then out of nowhere she would go from a 2 cm to a 10 cm in 30 minutes to a hour. 

I get it, though. It's nice to have some progress so you feel your body is getting ready.


----------



## Vankiwi

Vrogers I said last pregnancy I wish you could pee on a stick to see when you were going to go in to labour!

Ana sorry about your dad, that would be difficult at any time but especially now. 

My dad is old enough to be your grandad! :haha:


----------



## shobbs

Morning all its currently 5am here and wanted to give you all a brief update will update in more detail once a few hours sleep is in me :).

After having 2 boys and this being our third and final miracle we stayed team yellow (hardest thing I have ever had to do) I was sure that the baby was another boy.........

But please let me introduce to you my gorgeous baby GIRL!!!!!

born naturally at 00.52am on Thursday 29th December weighing in at 7lb 9oz


----------



## AliJo

SHOBBS!! Congrats!! What the heck! We're due date buddies, you weren't suppose to leave me behind!! :haha: Aw can't wait to see a picture if you decide to post!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Shobbs!! Do you have a name?


----------



## Anababe

Aww congrats Shobbs!


----------



## Apple111

Congratulations :)


----------



## chitown28

Yay congrats on your baby girl Shobbs! So happy for you and your family!


----------



## greats

Yay, congratulations Shobbs!


----------



## AliJo

Hope everyone is having a good day. DS didn't go to bed till 1 am last night. That was fun, not. 

Oh yeah, so I gained 4 lbs in a week! Seriously? What the heck! I know it's water weight mostly, but I don't know where it is going. I'm probably just having general swelling in areas I can't really tell. I know my fingers are getting puffy because I can't wear my ring at all anymore. I put it on yesterday and had trouble getting it off and my finger was turning purple. 

Was having more crampy contractions last night, but nothing this morning. Although, as I was typing this I needed to go use the restroom and a huge chunk of my mucus plug came out. No blood, but hopefully it means I've dilated some more! Could have just been caused by the check, though.


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats shobbs!

Oooh AliJo - plug is a good sign! Sorry DS went to bed so late. I'd lose my mind, lol.

Appt later today. Should be a quickie.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations

Had to do some shopping today was so stressed with 3 kids all moaning &#128547;


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats shobbs!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I would have if I had not napped with him earlier. It was kind of my fault. I forgot to shut all the lights and everything off before it was already too late. He definitely needs that time to calm down. 
It's at least a start. I would have been more excited if it was blood tinged. That would probably just fool me into excitement, though!

I kind of want a New Years Eve baby. Hmm.. better get busy! Ha


----------



## slammerkin

A NYE baby would be good for the tax break! ;)

You mentioned swelling too - I've got some going on as well. My fingers and ankles. Finally reached the point in the last week or so where I don't want to wear my rings for fear of not getting them off. I love bling though, so I have a few CZ alternatives that I can still wear, hehe. They're all a half-size too big when my fingers are normal, but fit now. I can't do a naked finger - just can't!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm very minimal in "bling" haha.. I'll wear a necklace from time to time and my wedding ring. About it! I have some treasured jewelry and I'm too afraid to wear them much in fear of losing them. 

Had more plug come out.. not as much but it can keep coming.. I'll be happy for it haha. Even if it is slightly disgusting.


----------



## vrogers

Shobbs- congratulations!!! I'm sure you guys are thrilled! 

Just had my appointment, no change in dilation but baby is super low (she said lower than last time, and baby's been at -1 station) and about 60% effaced. She said the way my cervix feels it looks like I'll go past due date, and if my cervix still feels the same next time I may go ahead and schedule induction. I know it could change and checks don't mean everything but I am still quite disappointed!


----------



## Anababe

Ali - yay for plug. It's all a good sign! Sorry DS was in bed so late.. I totally sympathise, my older two were after midnight til they settled too. But they have been very poorly over Xmas so that's not helping.

Vrogers - Aww sorry you are feeling a little disappointed with the check. But honestly it can change so quick.. they said exactly the same to me with my first and 2 days later I was in labour. That's why I refuse VE's, they only give an accurate idea of where your at in that particular moment but it can all change within a few hours. Keep positive try not to think about induction just yet! 

I've been having loads of pressure like down there when I'm having the stronger BH, which are coming alot more often now, I thought maybe I was a bit constipated and that's why I'm feeling it so much but I've been toilet quite frequently today and certainly not constipation.. quite the opposite if im honest..so can't help but hold on to the hope it's my body getting ready.. although I've never gone before 39+5 so there's no reason to think I will this time. Just wishful thinking I guess! Lol

I'm really struggling to DTD at the min but told OH we have to try in an attempt at evicting her. Its not so much that i dont want it but more finding a position that works now.. im just like a huge whale but will try anything now :haha: I bath in clary sage most nights too which usually helps labour progress once it has started. It's been fab for that in all other pregnancies so again hoping that might help get things going.

Got my 38 week appt tomorrow then nothing til 41 weeks. I can't think about the possibility of going over at the min. I just want it to be over with.

My partner said I was very quiet today and asked if im depressed.. I tried to explain I'm just fed up now and tired but he struggles to understand. He tells me he's put weight on so he knows what it's like to have a big belly.. I can't even begin to give that an answer.. if only carrying this bump around was as easy as a bit of extra weight!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh lord, anababe, I might have laughed in his face. Definitely not the same thing.

Vrogers I agree - things can change so quickly, so don't worry about anything yet.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, ladies! That does encourage me and I keep telling myself she will come when she's ready, things can change fast (which my doctor did say, it's just that all I focused on was "statistically you'll go past due date") and to be patient..I'm just not a very patient person apparently haha


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I kinda wanna wait till kids go back to school so i can nap again...


----------



## Sunshine Star

Shobbs! Congratulations! How exciting &#128522; xx


----------



## Sunshine Star

Ana, sorry to hear about your dad, can't imagine what that must be like to deal with at an already hard and hormonal time for you. Take care, you sounds like a wonderful daughter!


----------



## Literati_Love

Shobbs - wow, congratulations! :happydance:! That is so exciting! Things are definitely happening on this thread now! 

VRogers - like everyone said, don't be discouraged and it really doesn't mean much! Your doctor could be very wrong. 

Ali - sounds promising that you are stArting to lose your plug! Woohoo! 
You're probably just swollen for sure. I haven't been able to wear my rings in weeks. 

Midnight - I understand the need for naps! Maybe baby will stay put for a bit longer. 

AFM - I had my appointment today but unfortunately I am not getting my GBS test until next week, which is too bad because I need to find someone to watch dd for it (today would have been ideal because DH is home). I embarrassingly cried at my appointment and my dr offered to write me off work a few days early, but I think I can survive my one short week back next week. Blah. I am measuring on track, have decent blood pressure and have gained oodles of weight. Pretty uneventful! Oh - and she said that the baby was positioned very low! So I was definitely right that she dropped


----------



## Angel5000

Follow up doctor appointment today. I was seeing one of the associates in the office because my doctor is on break this week. She came in, took one look at me and said "are you still working?" I explained that I'm a teacher so I'm on xmas break but that I'm supposed to go back next week and she said "umm, no. I don't want you going back to work. You look exhausted, and you need rest, and you just told me you're already on break and look like this. You need to rest and sleep before you go into labor." 

So, I'm officially on Mat leave now. I'm kind of relieved to have a fully valid reason not to go back to work next week. 

Of course she followed that with, baby could come any day or in 3 weeks. :dohh: So, joy.... I'm just hoping she comes sooner than later! I want to meet my LO. I'm so anxious to finally get to HOLD her! 

I really wish I had a cervix check though. I just want to know if there's any progress! I knew that since i wasn't seeing my normal doctor they probably wouldn't do one at all (and she was running 45 minutes behind today because this one OB was covering for the other 2 OBs who are BOTH gone this week and they overbooked her). I'm hoping next week my doc will do one. If not I'm going to ask if that's something she does in her practice. 

Plus I did ask about the +GBS. She said that the recommendation is getting 2 doses of antibiotics before delivery, but that they've found that getting at least 1 dose before basically means baby is fine. She said that if she were giving the advice she'd say that one dose is 100% adequate during labor (my concern was if there wasn't enough time for the full 2 doses before) and they are working ot change that in the medical community but that things move slowly so that the rules still say 2 doses and if you don't get a second dose before delivery they may keep me an extra day for observation for me and baby. She also said that even w/out antibiotics the risk is really small, but because the outcome can be so horrendous they always test anyway because it's so easily prevented. Made me feel a lot better. Now I know I just have to make sure I tell them first thing when we check in that I am GBS+ incase the hospital doesn't have my paperwork on file (they should though). 


Slammer - unfortunately my body decided to retaliate after that lovely night of sleep by not letting me sleep last night. Bah. I'm with you on the inability to get out of bed - the ability to ROLL OVER is something I never realized I was taking for granted until now!


Ana - Oh hon I'm so sorry about your dad. :hugs: It sounds a lot like what happened to my dad after his stroke. He went from being this intelligent, outgoing guy to being a shell of his former self. My dad's not much older than yours (56) so I know how hard this can be. :hugs: 

I know what you mean about not being able to turn over, or stand to cook a meal without pain. I just "feel off" too. You are welcome to post about how miserable you are any time! We all understand! :kiss:


Vrogers - waiting for labor is very much like the TWW. Especially right now (when we're all so very close). I'm constantly googling "is this a sign of labor" and I swear that the answer to everything is "It could be, or not" just like the TWW. Epic frustration! 


Shobbs- CONGRATS!!! 

Ali - 4 lbs in a week?! Woah! What does your doctor say about that? I think i read somewhere that if you gain 4 or more lbs in a week during the last tri to talk to doctor because it could be a sign of edema and/or preeclampsia? Hopefully the swelling goes down soon!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - They never said anything about it. I swelled really bad during the last few weeks with my first as well and they never said anything about it then either. My blood pressure and urine is always good. When I was in labor with my first they of course hooked me up to an IV and start giving me fluids.. I went to the restroom once and had very little output after they put the catheter in. In the whole 12 hours I was in L&D. I had edema pretty bad with my first, but no complications.
I'm glad she was able to calm your fears. She sounds like a really helpful step in! It would probably be hard to go back to work after being on break. It's funny how a couple of weeks can really change how you feel. Again she sounds like a great step in by actually paying attention to you! 

Lite - I wish some of us that don't have people to watch our kids lived near each other! I'm always like "If only I was there I'd help out!" :haha: I hate not having people to depend on to watch DS. It makes life so much more stressful at times. I'm with you on gaining oodles of weight! Glad the appointment went well. 

Ana - Oh my, I don't know how I would have reacted to your partner! haha.. I don't want to go over either, but I feel like I will. Technically I did go into labor (with the help of a sweep) on my own last time, but I feel like since they ended up giving me pitocin anyways that my body still isn't sure what to do. Hopefully neither of us go over. 
Yeah, I can see how Christmas break throws everything off! I see many parents wishing for it to be over as soon as it starts. 

Vrogers - I didn't get a station number, which is fine I guess, but it would be nice to know! He was really beating me up down there yesterday, though. So I'm not too surprised I lost plug today. I'm hoping you go into labor naturally! 


I really wish these headaches would go away. I need to take something for it. I've had it all day and although it's mild it's annoying because it's constant.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - haha, I guess I'm not the only one whose doctor thought maybe we should be off work already! I am happy for you that you are officially off work now! You deserve it, and now you don't have to worry about needing the baby to come early just so you can be off! Woohoo! 
Also, re:Ali's weight gain, it CAN be a bad sign to gain so much weight in a week, but I think it's more common than we realize. Last pregnancy I dealt with major swelling (and I definitely didn't have pre-eclampsia) and I gained 7 lb in one DAY! My doctor never batted an eyelash at it. They always check blood pressure and hopefully they're checking urine for proteins regularly so in absence of those being off, a bunch of weight gain is often not a big deal. It often happens in spurts, and water retention definitely plays a big part!

I'm also glad your doctor was reassuring about being GBS+ and getting the antibiotics on time!


Ali - it definitely would be good if we could help each other out in the babysitting department! I am fortunate in that I at least have someone to watch dd while I'm in the hospital since my mom can take family leave with her work. But, for day time appointments and such it's really tough! I feel for you having no one!


----------



## slammerkin

Nice that you're on leave now Angel! Enjoy the rest and relaxation and I hope baby comes a little early. 

I had a decent appointment for once today, and with a midwife that I was kind of meh about before. But I've seen her a few times now so she remembers my details at least and seems to have an interest in me. I gained two pounds, which she thought was great given it being over Christmas - I could have gained more, lol. Nothing else of note really.


----------



## greats

AliJo, yay for starting on losing your plug! I've never lost mine before labor so would be pretty excited if it happened to me haha

Angel, glad you're officially on leave! Rest up, momma!

Ana, I'm sorry about your dad... that's such a difficult situation to be in especially while pregnant! You are an awesome daughter for helping him, though. 

Sorry, I'm sure I've missed a few updates. 

Had 3 clear outs yesterday which is unheard of for me as I'm usually a once every other day kind of gal. Also baby is super low! I keep trying so hard not to read into everything but you're all right, this is totally like the TWW!!! I am literally driving myself crazy symptom spotting haha

315am here now, and I can't sleep. Baby is super active plus been up with both my girls already. Bah! I seriously just wish my body would go into labor. Just had 2 contractions less than 10 mins apart but I'm not even going to bother, I'm sure they're just BH.


----------



## Anababe

Oh wow what a night. Been up and down since 5am with contractions. They were really quite painful for BH. But have eased off now and I've just been really sick so think I've got the bug my kids have just had. Great!

Got midwife appt in an hour and really can't be bothered moving.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Anababe said:


> Oh wow what a night. Been up and down since 5am with contractions. They were really quite painful for BH. But have eased off now and I've just been really sick so think I've got the bug my kids have just had. Great!
> 
> Got midwife appt in an hour and really can't be bothered moving.

Same here Ana with the pain..now my youngest is throwing up &#128547;


----------



## Anababe

Aw Midnight is horrible isn't it when kids start getting ill. Mine have been so poorly over Xmas. They haven't really been sick just really high Temps but just my luck to get the sickness aswel.

I have fought all through this pregnancy for a natural homebirth but I'm so fed up now I wish they would just offer me a csec and get it over with.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Haha I am feeling same. Against sweeps and induction for no reason but now I am up for whatever ha ha. Hope you are ok? Weve been on off poorly most of december too x


----------



## Anababe

I'm feeling a bit better now I was just fed up this morning because was so tired and felt poorly.

Midwife went well though.. she said all the pressure and BHs are a great sign and she doesn't think it will be too much longer. Baby is fully engaged she couldn't feel her head at all its dropped right into my pelvis. She took a guess at new years night and said she's on call then lol but I don't think it will be that early I've never gone before 39 weeks before.

Still gives me hope I will be meeting baby Evie soon!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Yeah, I always wish I had a group of friends that were more than willing to all help each other out on watching kids. Need a mommy group lol I'm just so picky about where my son is and who is watching him. My trust can easily be destroyed, too. 

Slammer - Glad your appointment went well. Hopefully it continues to go well between you two! It helps having providers that actually feel like they care. It sucks that they're few and far between. 

Greats - Hasn't done anything for me yet! I keep losing bits, though. I was before, but now it's more often! I often get a crampy feeling then a little later will have more plug coming out. So hoping it's doing something! 
I wish I'd just keep getting clear outs.. I'm going between clear outs and constipation. It's quite annoying! I'd rather not go in constipated.. I don't want to have a BM while pushing.. ugh! 

Ana - That's no good, everyone is getting sick! Really hope you recover quickly. I'm going to feel so bad for anyone that goes into labor while being sick! I feel bad enough for those who are sick. 
Hope your midwife is right for your sake! Although, I doubt I'll go by then and I'll be jealous! 

Midnight - I'm sorry you're dealing with illnesses as well. Especially the throwing up. Hopefully you don't get that as well. 

AFM - I'm still very much pregnant! Not that I expected to not be at this time, but still. Life can trick me, I'd be okay with it! The only thing I've been doing to hopefully help labor along is holding myself in a deep squat. Which kind of feels good, but makes my hips weak. Although, I will say my bad hip that always gives me problems has been a little better the last few days after it popped at the OB. Their examination beds always pop it when I sit up, no clue why. I want one just to use it to pop my hip, though! 

DS was up till 1 am again. Although, he woke up before 7 and actually stayed up. Then we had to go somewhere and he took about a half hour nap in the car so his schedule is probably still going to be wonky. Go figure! 

I have stuff I need to do today, so maybe he'll just take another short nap later in the car and actually have a decent bedtime. Let me laugh at myself now for hoping! 

Enough rambling!


----------



## greats

Ali, my fear is having a BM while pushing hahaha so far I think I've been ok, but doubt they would tell me anyways if I did! Haha

Hey, is there a Facebook group for this group? If so, someone add me to it! My fb is Emily Grape... profile pic is a silly face picture of me and my DH.

Had some cramping this morning that stretched around my lower back, so I started bouncing on my ball and of course it goes away. Grrr!


----------



## kksy9b

greats said:


> Hey, is there a Facebook group for this group? If so, someone add me to it! My fb is Emily Grape... profile pic is a silly face picture of me and my DH.

I'll send you you a PM with my FB info...I'll have to add you as a friend first in order to add to the group because of how it's set up. 

Sorry I've not been keeping up on here...I'm much better about seeing everything on FB and all these babies being born!

A very quick update- had an appt yesterday and doctor said i'm not as far along as the hospital put me earlier in the week. She said I'm more like a 3.5/4 but definitely not a 5. Also only 50% effaced. So basically it can be a few more weeks still...sigh. I'm disappointed but overall it's still good news. Going to go through now and read up on how everyone is doing!


----------



## Literati_Love

How big is the fb group? Are a lot more people active than on here? I will probably join yet but I tend to like posting on the forum better. I am a bit sticky about privacy and wouldn't mind anyone who posts regularly on here seeing me on fb, but for the ones who haven't been active on here I would be less sure about! 

Ana - that's exciting that the baby is so low and your dr thinks you might go early! Best of luck! 

Kksy - that is really too bad you aren't as far along as the hospital said, although it kind of makes sense as I would be shocked if you stayed at 5 cm for this long! Hopefully you will go into active labour very soon. 

Greats - I am scared about that as well...but thankfully I avoided it last time. I will be giving my DH strict instructions not to tell me if I do, though. I don't want to be embarrassed! 

AFM - I bought two new maternity shirts on sale today. Sort of a waste since I have less than a month to go, but I am SO sick of all my maternity clothes and many of them are getting too short. I wanted something I could feel somewhat confident in for the next few weeks. Plus, I'm planning on having another, so hopefully I can make use of them next pregnancy. 
I also had a 90-minute massage which was very relaxing and nice! I have been sort of emotionally fried this holiday and bursting into tears over small things. I definitely feel I need to take it very easy until the end. I am seriously dreading my last week of work next week. 
Does anyone have New Year's Eve plans? DH and I are going to go to a matinee movie and then out for supper but we'll be home with dd by 9 pm probably and then just have a very quiet night at home just the three of us.


----------



## slammerkin

I know I pooped in the huge tub at the birth center with DD. Ugh. Embarrassing but it was normal to them. 

Literati the forum is WAY more active than FB, but it's picking up on FB now that babies are being born. I kind of prefer the forum too for now. I deleted the FB app a couple months ago to try to spend less time on there.


----------



## chitown28

I'm the same way and prefer the forum over FB. I'm more of a private person I guess!

Is everyone else just SO done with being pregnant? I just want to meet my little one already!!! Although my husband and I both just came down with a cold and sore throat, so maybe it's good if she stays in a while longer. 

I wonder if there will be any New Years babies?!?!?


----------



## Vankiwi

Lit you don't have to be friends with people on FB to be in the group. Just to join - but then you can unfriend them afterwards. As I'm always on my phone I find it much easier to follow on FB!


----------



## Vankiwi

Baby girl was born this morning! Hazel Chloe 7lb 5oz. Everything went well and she's very chilled out! Ah you forget how tiny they are - even though DD1 was never this small!


----------



## greats

Literati, omg a 90 minute massage sounds HEAVENLY! I am planning on booking a spa day in late February when I'm all healed from childbirth... plan on getting my hair trimmed, highlighted, styled, facial, massage, and mani... never done anything like it before but I SO need it!

The fb group is mainly just labor and birth announcements from what I've quickly seen. I also prefer BnB. I'm still part of my previous August 2015 due date fb group from BnB but there are over 70 ladies and it is a very active group still, lots of posts all day long. We even do xmas and birthday card exchanges haha

Chitown, it seems a lot of us are getting sick! I hope you feel better soon. I am very much done being pregnant. Physically it's taking its toll, but I'm starting to feel very mentally drained now... very difficult to just relax my mind. Very much looking forward to childbirth!

No plans for NYE... DH has off work, so will just do my grocery shopping and finish organizing the apartment all weekend. Taking the xmas tree down Sunday morning and setting up the baby swing in its place.


----------



## Literati_Love

Vankiwi - congratulations!! Lovely name! I hope she stays chilled out for you. Wishing you a fast recovery! 

Greats - oh wow, that is very active of your August 2015 group! My August 2014 group completely died. I had a closer knit group of people who were TTC after a mc, and we are still on fb but probably only update about once a week. I think it is nice to stay in touch with the people you were pregnant with! :) 
Your February spa date sounds amazing! I try to pamper myself before the baby is born since it can be hard to get away for a while after. When I'm off work I'm getting my hair done, a pedicure and massage. That will be amazing to pamper yourself when you're all healed up! 

I also am very done with pregnancy and mentally drained.


----------



## AliJo

Van - Congrats!! I love the name Hazel!! You do forget.. just looking at my car seat I think "How can you fit?!" 

Lite - I don't blame you. I'm sick of my maternity clothes as well. I'm sick of clothes to be honest! Everything feels uncomfortable anymore! At least you plan to have one more so you'll use them again! 
No NYE plans other than having a baby! :haha: See how well that works out for me! DH has to work. Unless I'm having a baby! 

Slammer - Oh my, can't clean that one up without you noticing! I know that's what happens usually and you don't even notice. I'd know, though. DH would tell me and I'd be mortified! 
I really don't use FB much. I'm not a social bug as it is and then I don't feel like 90% of the stuff I see people post would be stuff I would post about! Then all the drama.. haha. 

Chit - My plan is to get this baby out on NYE! I think if I keep saying it, it has to happen, right? 

Greats - At least you'll stay busy this weekend! I don't remember when the last time was I celebrated NY with DH. He's ALWAYS working. I think the last year was going into 2014 actually. I was having some wine with DH, my brother, and a friend of his. Then found out I was pregnant 7 days later! That was a hell of a year. Pregnant, started nursing school, became a mother, finished my LPN. Go big or go home. 


I stayed really busy today, but nothing! Got our new tires on our vehicle so that's a relief. I do wonder if he's changed position or maybe is more engaged because my bladder keeps leaking a little and that NEVER has happened. I don't even notice. I'm 99% sure it's my bladder as well. I can hope it is otherwise, but at the same time not. I don't want pitocin! 

My family Christmas is tomorrow. Hope this baby saves me from having to go! :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

I had a great DDC with my first (from another website), and we're still in touch on FB, but not as often now that the kids are older. But I still know they are there whenever I need support - it was a very small group! I'm glad this group has been so active - I'm sure we'll still be keeping it going in some form for a long time. :)

AliJo - it was kind of mortifying - they had a little fishnet to grab floaters. OMG I'm mortified even typing about it. Thankfully I was mostly too much off in labor la-la-land to care. I mean, pushing for hours on end like I did, I think it's inevitable!

I am also SO SICK of maternity clothes. Nothing is comfortable - even my super stretchy leggings are starting to bother me. I can't wait to get rid of all this stuff for good and just be a normal person again with a relatively normal body!

I'm going to a mom-friend/acquaintance's house for NYE. She has a DD a little older than mine, and there will be another couple with their kids there. It'll just be me and DD - DH will be working.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer and Ali - I'm glad I'm not the only one sick of my maternity clothes, and clothes in general! I agree that nothing is comfy anymore! 

Slammer - that sounds like a nice evening. Too bad your DH is working! 

Ali - I could easily see you having a NYE or New Year's Day baby! Guess we shall wait and see! Sorry your DH always works for NYE!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - He just informed that I have to pop so he doesn't have to work tomorrow. He wants to avoid something haha!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ali we haven't even taken the car seat out of storage yet!! Whoops..... DH has to do that tomorrow!!

I'm also part of a very active fb group from July 2013 babies. And another one from bnb too. So great watching the kids grow!


----------



## vrogers

Chitown- you sound just like me, with feeling done with being pregnant and having a cold! I keep telling myself "nobody is pregnant forever" it helps...momentarily! 

Van- congrats!!! So glad you are both doing well! 

Ali- I say you or midnight are next! 

I'm on the "tired of maternity clothes" ship! Some of my maternity shirts don't even fit me anymore, it's sad. 
And no New Years plans here. Dh is making Mexican cornbread (it's like a casserole basically) for dinner Sunday as a New Years tradition but I'm sure we'll just stay in like we did for Christmas. I usually like to watch the ball drop, and it will be especially exciting this year to see January 2017 knowing it'll be BABY MONTH finally!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I so hope you're right.. we can both go! That way I'm not jealous, yet again! :haha: 

Van - You may want that! I still need to install the base at least. I want to clean the vehicle first. That's happening real fast! Just needs vacuumed, but still. 

Slammer - Kind of funny about the net, though! I'd still probably be all "That is totally disgusting.. ugh.. get me new water!" I'm kind of weird when I'm in an uncomfortable state. I usually laugh when I'm in pain, except didn't during labor. I just got really quiet. Really hoping I luck out again..


----------



## Angel5000

I feel like just knowing that I'm officially off work made me feel so much better. Today I did laundry and gave the dogs baths. Doesn't sound like a lot, but carrying the laundry exhausts me, and the dogs are not easy to bathe when I'm this pregnant. I spent the rest of the day playing video games. :haha: 


Ali - I'm glad your doctor isn't worried about the weight gain. I just didn't realize you could actually gain that much. I mean, I guess you can, it just made me double take! 

Lite - 7 lbs in ONE DAY!? :wacko: Wow. The FB group is pretty small. We were also really quiet during most of the earlier/middle part of pregnancy and have only recently become a little more active again. 

A 90 min massage sounds AMAZING. I've been getting a massage once a week since Dr told me to, and it's been great. But I skipped this weekend because this close to Christmas I was saving funds. Plus I was hoping I'd go into labor very soon and not need it. :haha: I think if she hasn't appeared by day after New Years I'll schedule another one. As for New Years plans - we are doing a fondue night with my sister, BIL and their kids. We are going to call an early night and come back home and have a quiet night here since I know I won't last until midnight but we'll have a nice evening at least with them. Enjoy your movie! What are you going to see?


kksy - sorry you're not as far along as they had told you before. :( That really sucks. 

Greats - I've also got a similar fear. I told DH yesterday that if I do poop on teh table he's not to tell me about it. Ever. I've been told by a couple friends that they didn't even know they had done it until they were told later (by husband or someone I'm sure) and that the nurses are so quick about clean up and changing things that they never knew it had happened. Plus they are so used to dealing with it that it doesn't even phase the medical team. That made me feel better at least. But I am definitely not looking forward to THAT as a possibility. 

Chi - I am DEFINITELY OVER this. I just want my baby to be here. Like yesterday! 



Vankiwi - CONGRATS!! That's so great!! :happydance: You're only a day or so ahead of me, I'm so jealous! :haha:


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congratulations Van! Hazel is a beautiful name!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - you're right! That will be exciting introducing January 2017 knowing that it will be baby month! I hadn't even thought of that. Sort of looking forward to new year's a bit more now. :) That casserole sounds yummy. 

Angel - you should definitely schedule another massage if you haven't had the baby by after New Year's yet! And I'm so glad that just knowing you don't have to go back to work has helped. I'd imagine I'd feel the same way. It's always such a relief to be done. 
A fondue night sounds just lovely! Hope you have fun! I think we will be seeing 'Passengers.' I wasn't too impressed with the movie choices right now, but hopefully it will be good.


So...I was having quite a few painful BH tonight and it made me realize that I need to get a move on with our last few baby things! Have to get DH to install the car seat base (even though annoyingly we can't seem to find the infant head support insert for the car seat), we have to get the swing from storage at my parents' house and assemble it, I need to pack my hospital bag, and then I'm hoping my last few baby items will arrive from amazon before she comes. I was too lazy to go to the store so I ordered some things like lanolin cream, breast pump sterilizer bags and milk storage bags, etc. from Amazon the other day but they won't arrive until late next week. There's not too much to do, but it would not be ideal if I went into labour before any of it was done! I highly doubt I'll go into labour this early, but I'll feel better once it's all done.


----------



## chitown28

Congrats vankiwi! Adorable name!


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats vankiwi! Lovely name.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks everyone! She's been very chilled out so far but lets us know when her diaper needs changing! 

Ali yes DH will go home tomorrow to install the car seat! I've been asking him all week to get it out of storage but it didn't happen!

DD got to meet her baby sister this afternoon - we told her her name but she wants to call her Banana :haha:


----------



## Ally2015

Sorry guys been so busy with baby Isa. We are still in hospital he has jaundice so is on light treatment. 

Massive congrats to vankiwi & shobbs! 

Wishing the rest good luck


----------



## Ally2015

Also quickly scanning through, I don't have facebook. Are we still going to stay active on this And make it a parenting etc forum?


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, been really busy last few days so not managed to message but have been scanning through best I can.. Sounds like lots are getting very close to meeting babiea now.. 

Van.. congratulations !! Beautiful name ..

Lit 7lb. Wow .. I bet im not far behind that.. I don't know if I'm just fed up of being pregnant and plodding but I can't stop eating junk.. I'm a nightmare with chocolate and there is so much of it in our house at the minute! I keep feeling guilty for a minute then just eat another ! Lol.. 

Angel- im glad you are off work now ..hope you get bit of time to relax :) I finished before xmas and I can't believe the difference in me in 10 days.. I'm exhausted.... So glad I'm home now.. I have a toddler and 14 yr old at home who both have their own demands so nice to be home with them..even tho 14 year old only seems to want to come home for food and money lately lol..

Slammer .. It does sound funny about the net.. I'm sure I must have myself at some point .. As you say the staff are just not bothered must see it all the time.. My last labour I was away with the fairies so would not have had a clue anyway lol..

I'm also totally fed up of matetnity clothes can't wait to be able to get back into my normal clothes again, although it will Prob be a while with weight ive put on..ha.. 

The 90 min massage sounds wonderful :) and spa day a good idea..with having other little ones and not that much childcare im not sure if be able to fit a full day in straight away but I asked for vouchers for my birthday recently and xmas and plan on spending them on papmper items and a new outfit after baby arrives...my bath times are my little getaway..

Midnight-Ali .. Def don't think long to go ladies :) 


I'm getting loads of really uncomfortable shooting pains down below.. Lost some clear discharge more than normal but not plug..I really don't feel like I can go out alone any more.. I'm managing about 20 mins standing then pressure is too much and get loads of BH, and can't walk with it..I keep thinking it's prob because this is my 4th pregnancy and my muscles must be weak:( pelvic floor rubbish !! Loads of pressure on bladder.. Little fella def very low down.. Ive always started naturally , last baby was just after 39 weeks but was 9.7, my induction is 9dayd early this time due to big baba..so will be the 10th jan..

Feeling quite emotional last couple of days crying at anything..then will be ok, spending lots of quality time with my 3 year old.. Lots of mummy cuddles.. I'm seeing midwife Tuesday so might ask her to check my cervics as these shooting pains are really not good and happening a lot more each day.. 
Sorry for little vent &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## newbie2013

Feeling terrible here. Crampy and really uncomfortable. Had some brown mucus discharge as well and painful bowel movements. Wondering if all of this combined is the start of labour... No contractions, though... Hoping that if it is, he'll hold off until tomorrow. I don't want a 2016 baby - lol. Just about to take a nap to see if I can get some energy, just in case. I'll keep you all posted.

I hardly use facebook, but I'd love it if we had a parenting thread to continue with...


----------



## vrogers

Literati- it made me more excited and motivated to stay up until midnight haha 

Ally- love your new picture! :) 

I don't use Facebook a whole lot and would also love it if we continued this thread!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I would love to stay active on both to keep in touch with as many possible. I enjoy coming here. It's a good time killer. Although, once life gets back to "normal" I can see it being harder to get on. 
I'm so sorry you're still in the hospital! I expected you to be home in lalaland and just forgetting about the world! Hopefully soon! 
Also, his cheeks! I'm in love with them!! 

Van - That's adorable!! I'm excited and afraid of DS meeting baby. I so want it to be a happy meeting, but it could be the complete opposite. My only hope is that he has been very interested in babies for awhile now and is usually happy to see them. 

Newbie - Well good chance is that if you do go into labor you'd make it till 2017, being your first. Hopefully you are almost there! I'll be jealous, but happy! :haha: 
I asked my brother what day this baby was coming and he said Jan 4th. He was right about DS, so I hope he's wrong and it's earlier. Although, I could see it being the 4th or 5th because I have an appointment and most likely they'll do a sweep. It's what kick started things last time. 

Well, I think we can keep this or a parenting thread going! I'll start ticking down the time till next baby. :haha: Obviously won't be actively thinking about it, but I already have a plan set in place.

So I think my NYE baby is out of the picture. Only 16 hours left to go. Which is fine, but I really wanted one! 

I have a lot I need to get done today and I don't want to do it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So did I Ali! Looks like a 2017 baby after all. How ironic after all the efforts to keep them in. Lol x


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - Right? I also joke about how you'll poke and prod at your baby while they're in the womb but as soon as they're out you want to do everything to keep them asleep and comfortable! :haha:


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Vankiwi!

Apple - I'm feeling very much the same being on my 5th. Everything feels weaker compared to my earlier pregnancies. Struggling for more than 20-30 mins and not really wanting to go out alone now. Fingers crossed the wait isn't much longer now!

Newbie - All sound like promising signs. Think you can def say your looking at a 2017 baby now. I'm the same.. really didn't want a 2016 baba lol

Ali - That is def true.. all the times we prod them to make them move and when here we turn into crazy mums shh'ing everyone so they don't disturb baby haha

AFM, BHs have eased off slightly today but I've started to lose bit of plug now and getting pains 'down there' she feels so low she might just fall out haha I've just had major panic on with my OH saying the house is a mess there's so much to do and we are not ready if I go into labour. He just laughs at me and says I need to breathe and stop stressing. Whenever we start to argue now or if i start getting irritable one of us has to stop and remind the other we need Oxytocin not Adrenaline.. love starts labour not fighting haha 

I was supposed to go shopping today but I've just not wanted to go out so nesting and wanting stay close to home tells me it can't be much longer!

I spend more time on fb as it's just easier to get on with my phone than here but I'll definitely want to keep active on both fb and here if the group carries on.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm getting all sorts of advice from every person under the sun as to how to bring on baby! :haha: The craziest thing was my cousin telling me she wanted her baby out so she went for a jog and had baby that night! :wacko: I can barely walk, let alone jog! :haha: 

Yesterday evening I had a ton of pressure and shooting pain down low on cervix. Plus my back would NOT stop hurting no matter how I moved or changed position. Was really hoping it was a sign that I would wake up with contractions, but no go. Looks like she's going to be a 2017 baby after all. I doubt she'll make an appearance in 15 hours!


Lite - I did the same thing, ordered all that stuff from Amazon because I was far too lazy to go to the store! Glad I'm not the only one. :haha: 

Ally - Would love it if we stayed active and made it a parenting group! 

Apple - I'm similar, in that after about 20 minutes of standing the pressure is too much and walking = lots of BH. I have gone for a short walk every couple nights around the neighborhood with DH hoping to get things going and while I'll have loads of BH the minute I get home and stop walking they are gone. And hten my hips/pelvis punish me for hours soooo I think I'm about done with that. Good luck at your appointment. Hopefully they'll be able to check cervix and see what's going on. :)


----------



## newbie2013

Yeah, only 5 hours of 2016 left, so I think there's a good chance I'll be waiting until 2017, thankfully. Cramps/mild contractions are staying about 11 minutes apart. Getting more painful, though. I'm hoping that I'll be able to go to sleep soon - just in case. Good thing we had no plans for new years! Lol!


----------



## Apple111

Managed to get out for a walk today and did a bit of food shopping with oh and little one in trolley.. I had to stop a couple of times due to strong BH.. Think I was getting funny looks lol..like I care .. Not.. With being ill leading up to christmas ive not been out for days so really felt like I needed the air and bit of exercise so we stopped off and took our 3 year old on his new bike on the way home..He loved it bless him.. We went on a school yard near us.. So he could just go where he wanted whilst mummy was in a mission " doing laps to get baby out walk" lol.. I stood and started swaying my hips a bit with back ache and lo asked "mummy what are u doing ?? " I just said not quite sure myself.. It was quite funny.. I must have looked odd.. 

Annababe- I smiled at your post .. You sound just like us at home , I keep stressing picking things up and trying to tidy things and other half keeps saying it's fine ..we are def on get baby out mission from now... Might try dtd but even the thought tires me ha..not done anything for months.. I wonder if it really works ? Like the love comment:) def true.. Gonna just chill tonight if poss once lo in bed.. Teenagers out ! So bit of peace.. Noticed you are lancashire so am I x 


Ally- I would be up for parenting group, be nice to see how little ones are getting along.. 

Angel.. Your sumptoms do would very similar to mine.. Hopefully won't be too long now..:) 

Newbie-- all sounds good .. Hopefully not too long now &#65039;xx 

Van.. I'm really apprehensive about my 3 year old meeting his new brother when he arrives.. He is really good most of the time and talks about his arrival and what he is going to do with him but I have noticed that recently he keeps covering up my bump &#65533;&#65533; and saying he has gone to sleep now ha.. And is bit clingy bless him..one of my main anxieties this time is leaving my youngest.. I know it might sound silly but I'm dreading it.. He is 3 but still my baby &#65039;xx 

Wonder who will have the first 2017 baby !! Hope you all have good night ladies and happy new year where ever u are x


----------



## Anababe

Apple - I stopped DTD a few weeks back.. but we are going to try attempt it every other day at the moment. I don't know how my OH still wants to to be honest, I'm so bloody big now it can't possibly be attractive for him yet he's worse now for wanting it than he was early on lol its really just something that has to be done now to get baby out rather than something I'm enjoying. All it seems to do for me is set off strong contractions that eventually ease off but not sure if it will work the closer to being due I am or not. I was in Lancashire yeah I've moved back home now I'm in Bolton so not too far. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Literati_Love

I hope we keep up with this thread as well! I would love to stay in touch with you all. I don't think there is a good parenting forum for things like this. So maybe we can just stay on here? Or do something on parenting journals maybe. 

Ally - sorry you're still in the hospital! Hope his jaundice clears up quickly and you can go home and be comfortable! 

Newbie - sounds like you might be the first new year's baby! I hope things progress for you quickly - either that or you're able to get a good night's sleep first! When my contractions became 10 minutes apart, it was probably less than an hour before they were 4-5 min apart and I had to head to the hospital! I really am excited to see who has the first new year's baby! 

Ali - I have so much to do and don't feel like doing any of it either. I'm definitely not having any nesting urges! Haha. 
Sorry you're almost for sure having a 2017 baby but at least it could still be very very soon! 

Angel - haha, I'm glad we are both lazy like that! I actually got better prices this way, so l'll just say I was being super frugal! 

Apple - sounds like you have a lot on your plate. Try to take it easy!

Ana - haha too true about love starting labour, not fights! :haha:

DH is going to install the car seat bases today (one in each vehicle)! At least he is feeling motivated even though I'm not!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I don't see why we couldn't stay here unless they close us or something. 2016 January babies is still going! 
It's alright, I expected it! I just hoped!

Ana - My DH seems to want me more. I don't know why. Could be because he knows he won't be getting any for awhile after and if I tear (oh how I hope I don't!!) it will be even longer. He definitely doesn't mind me being a blob! 

Apple - That's funny your child was asking what you were doing! Glad he enjoyed his new bike! I can't wait to get out of an apartment so I can get my son one. 

Angel - My family keeps saying they'll take me down a level B road (little to no maintenance and it's all dirt in case you don't know. They're a complete mess!). I always tell them if my dad can't induce me by his driving, nothing can! 
I should try the jogging. It was causing me to have contractions last time I did it at work! :haha: I'd walk into L&D all weird and they'd be thinking baby was literally falling out at that moment. 

Ana - I need to go shopping as well, but I really don't want to take DS! Too exhausting right now. 


I really don't want to go to this Christmas. Probably the biggest reason I wanted to go into labor!! I know I can just choose not to go, but I really don't want to do that to my family. I won't be staying long. DH probably really doesn't want to either. He came home and was in bed instantly which he never does. He was super exhausted from work and he seems overall worn out and stressed. He said he just wanted to be home with us. 

I think we're both done!


----------



## Apple111

Hi Annababe, im Fylde coast, Blackpool/ St Anne's area x my in laws are from Bolton and have a couple of friends there.. Ive done a few courses for work at the stadium :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yes, sounds like you are both very done. I hope you can still have a pleasant time for a couple hours and it won't be as bad as you think. I understand not wanting to do anything. I am such a pathetic blob! Today just the simple acts of showering, getting dressed and ready and then giving dd a bath and getting her ready for the day (plus feeding her lunch - twice) has completely exhausted me and I don't know how I could do anything more productive today!


----------



## slammerkin

My family is coming over for a belated Christmas tomorrow. It's gonna be a little crazy because my house is small and it will be us, my parents, my oldest sister, my next oldest sister, her husband, and their FIVE kids, lol. Yikes. 

I went grocery shopping with DD today and took her out for a walk/riding her new scooter. 

I'll hardly see DH today. He woke late because of working last night and left shortly thereafter to go to my parents' house to pick up the piano my dad is giving him. He's stuck in traffic coming home now and DD and I are going to that get together in a little over an hour. He'll be off to work again while we're gone. Boo. :(


----------



## Ally2015

Ali- sadly I'm not quite in la la land n still in hospital 

Lit- thank you. I say we just continue on here :) 

Anababe- good luck with the dtd, it defo set my labour off. 

Ladies I csnt reply to you all as on my phone but want to wish you all a really happy new year & I'm so excited to see the babies coming in the next few weeks !!!!! Xxxxx all the best xxx


----------



## pompeyvix

Hi ladies!

I haven't posted in here in forever, but I am still reading pretty much every single day and I am upto date with you all. Now I've finished work, I have a lot more time on my hands (at least until baby arrives!!). 

I just want to first of all say congratulations to Vankiwi on the birth of Hazel and Ally on the birth is Isa :)

I am in awe with those of you who are still DTD right now! I honestly couldn't think of anything worse :blush: My poor husband!

newbie - it sounds like you are in early labour! Good luck :hugs: Perhaps you'll have the first 2017 baby?!

slammer - have a fun second Christmas with your family. It sounds chaotic but fun!

Literati - sorry you're feeling so tired and are struggling doing basic tasks :( It's crap isn't it. I don't feel too bad at the moment and I'm trying to carry on as normal, but I certainly feel more sluggish and have shooting pains down below quite often which is slowing me down. 

Apple - I am sure I remember you from a 3rd tri thread about having a big baby and being induced earlier than your due date? I am in the same position as you and if my memory serves me right, our due dates are 1 or 2 days apart?

Anababe - good luck DTD every other night! I think men find us women attractive in pregnancy even if we feel anything but. 

Angel - certainly sounds like baby is coming 2017 now. Hopefully things will pick up for you soon.

AliJo - sorry you're not going to get your New Years Eve baby :( You say you have plans for the next baby, when are you thinking of TTC?

Midnight - Due date tomorrow! Any sign or he or she coming?

Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's a big active group :)

I am feeling fine and still have a fair amount of energy. Today we built the cot and attached it to the side of our bed with one side down. It's looking like my 4 year old will be the other side.... goodness knows how that's going to work out!
My growth scans have shown baby is measuring big and they wanted to either induce me or book in a c section at 40 weeks. I pushed back as I want to give him more chance to come by himself, so we've compromised on 40+5 which is Monday 23rd Jan. It'll be an elective c section. I really hope he comes before then, but my daughter didn't come until 42 weeks so I don't have much hope :(


----------



## newbie2013

Definitely early labour... 5 minutes apart and getting stronger. Dh and my mum are asleep and I'm going it alone for now. If they continue at 5 minutes for the next couple of hours, I'll wake one for moral support and both if they drop to every 4 minutes... Hope my doctor didn't over indulge at a nye party - lol!


----------



## chitown28

Yay newbie, so exciting!!! Good luck! Hoping for a New Years delivery for you!!!


----------



## greats

Newbie, so jealous! Haha really hope it's the real deal for you!!!!

I've been getting a lot of BH today, a few I could time, but overall nothing too exciting. I'm actually relieved to not be going into labor tonight because my mom will be watching the girls, and she's having a bad IBS attack this evening so that would not be good.


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- so jealous but excited for you! You could be having the first 2017 baby in this group! 

Noticed I felt a little wet and went to the bathroom and found quite a bit of (normal, not bloodied or anything) discharge so I'm just hoping that means I'm dilating! Also dh noted I seem to be nesting, I attacked the baby room today and it is spotless and wall art hung. Of course I'm probably grasping at straws!


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - Good luck!! Keep us updated if you can! I'm super jealous! All these ladies having their babies and I'm almost 40 weeks!!

Greats - That's too bad about your mom! Hopefully she feels better soon. 
I've been having strong BH for awhile now and still nothing. A ton that I could time, too. They can just stop till labor comes! 

Pompy - Must feel great to be done with work!! I was really relieved when I didn't have to go back. The main thing that sucked with me working is I always slept really bad and my hips would get really sore. 
I'm really hoping to try again when baby is 18 months. So it'll be about July 2018. DH is already on board with it. Of course things can change! I may try a month or two earlier, but we'll see. I wanted to try for our second when DS was 18 months, but I was till in school for my RN and I didn't want to risk getting bad morning sickness or extreme fatigue while taking care of a toddler and juggling school work.
How big do they think baby is?

Ally - Any idea on when you might be going home? I really hope I have an uneventful stay again. I couldn't imagine being away from DS that long! 

Slammer - I hate it when I don't see DH. We both start to really miss each pretty quickly. You'd think after almost 10 years of each other it wouldn't be a big deal! 

Lite - So I went to get all the children gifts today for the Christmas. I normally wouldn't do last minute stuff like that, but my father made me feel awful about the whole situation. I only bought gifts for my little brother's two boys. 1) Because they were coming over for Christmas (otherwise I wasn't going to) and 2) They can't afford much. Actually only ended up getting the older boy something because my brother down in Florida sent the same gift I got for the younger one. So I kept for DS/baby. I wasn't going to buy for the 7 others that live around here because I really can't afford it. 
Well my father called me and made me feel like crap so I went to try and find something for them and started having a mental breakdown in the store because I couldn't find anything that I thought would be good gifts for these kids. I don't want to buy them cheap stuff they won't even care about. Then I almost left my phone in the cart when I left (I did but realized I didn't have it when I got in the car) then come to find out the Christmas is tomorrow and not today. I was told they were probably doing it Saturday and no one told me otherwise. 
So I called my father and basically chewed him out and then cried. I still have nothing and I don't think I'll be able to come up with anything. I'm probably going to go and try a different store. 
Oh and not to mention my hips started hurting and got weak in the store. 
I'm over this year! Great thing it ends in.. 3 hours!


Hope everyone else is having a great New Years Eve/New Years. I hope to sleep through the end of the year and wake up with contractions. That'd make my year!

Oh and I've been insatiable today. I'm so hungry! I want a gallon of chocolate milk. About to make a giant glass of it again.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Sounds promising, though! Either way, the nesting is nice! I tackled our couch with the upholstery cleaner to my carpet cleaner. DS sure likes to get stuff on it and even though I clean it up it sometimes leaves a water mark basically. I need to do it again but it looks so much better. Glad we have a darker couch!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- it does feel nice to at least be getting things done and ready! I need to get on it with the rest of the house though like you 

Wooo it's finally baby month!! (It's just after midnight here)


----------



## chitown28

Happy New Years and happy baby month!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

2017 babies then!


----------



## Ally2015

I'm back home now! Isa's jaundice treated Now. 

Ali- hoping u get contractions soon 

Newbie- how exciting! How are you feeling now?

Vrogers- nesting sounds promising!

Cmon ladies let's get these labours started. I'm currently lying in bed with Isa next to me. x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Glad you're finally home!! Believe me Ally, I wish it was that easy to just get my labor going! Literally nothing, though. 

Hope everyone had a great New Years Eve and New Years! I planned to sleep right through it, but I happened to have to pee and was awake at the change of the year. I wouldn't have noticed if I didn't hear my phone go off and see a text from DH saying Happy New Years. 

Newbie - Hope you to hear a good update from you!

Midnight - 40 weeks!! I hope I don't see that on my ticker, but I know I will! Watch me go well over. I just DO NOT want induced. You're the first to make it to 40 weeks, bet that excites you.... :haha: 

Also, DS was in bed by 10:30! I was so excited! It has been a long time since I've gotten him to bed by then. Going to try to keep it, but we'll see. We have that Christmas which means most likely it'll get all messed up again. The time they're having it is the time I need to get DS down for a nap.


----------



## newbie2013

He's here! Baby boy arrived at about 6:15 on new years morning. I'll give you my painful but quick birth story soon. And I'll try to upload a photo.


----------



## AliJo

Congratulations Newbie!! You've had such a long road to reach this point! It must be so surreal!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Newbie! Can't wait to hear details! Glad you have your mum there too!

Ally hope you're settling in ok at home! I can't wait to get home.

Apple I think it was you who mentioned about your 3yo - DD1 has only met the baby once but she was curious. She's been very excited in the lead up. She did have to have a lie on the bed while she was here as "my baby is moving around, I need to lie down, it hurts" :haha: someone has been listening the last few weeks!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations Newbie! Details!

Ali, some peoplw keep saying the longer the pains the easier the rest will be on body. Hoping I am dilating slowly..(wishful thinking) my period like cramps hurt so bad.

Xxx


----------



## slammerkin

Yay newbie! Congratulations!


----------



## greats

Most congratulations, Newbie!!!

Ok ladies, this is our month!!!! Let's go have some babies!!!


----------



## Ally2015

newbie- massive congrats!!!!!!!!!! cannot wait to hear the details!! New years day baby!!! yah!!!!

vankiwi- when do you think you will get home

midnight - fingers crossed labour will be easy for you


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

OH is charging his go pro ready lol x


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- yay congratulations! Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ally hopefully today - they have to come and weigh her and make sure she hasn't lost too much weight first.


----------



## chitown28

Congrats newbie!

And glad to hear baby Isa is doing well Ally!


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - Are you going into labor or are you just having random cramps? 

I can say one thing for sure.. the rest of us will have our babies this year! :haha:

I'm in a blah mood. I don't want to do anything and I just want to be mindlessly absorbed into something. Of course DS won't allow that, but oh how I want to be. 

This dumb Christmas is in an hour, well they're eating in an hour. I don't plan on being there by then because DH worked last night. He needs a little more sleep. 

I'm feeling no Christmas or New Year cheer today! Can a crappy mood be a sign of impending labor? :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

HAPPY NEW YEAR! Time to start getting those January babies out! :haha: 

Newbie - CONGRATS!! <3 



Woke up this morning to several inches of snow! Now I'm torn between wanting baby to come and wanting baby to stay for a few days until the roads are better! :dohh: We live in the valley so to get to the hospital we have to go up one of two fairly steep, windy hills that are currently very slippery and icy and we aren't looking at getting any warm weather for a few days. On the other hand, it is BEAUTIFUL outside. :)


As for labor - nothing here. Thought I was starting to have some contractions yesterday but they didn't last long. Today I'm having dull/achy/period cramps. Nothing that I can even pinpoint a start/finish or even time, just a dull ache. It sucks.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No labour...just bad back ache for days xx


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Maybe you're getting close! I rarely get cramps of any sorts. Just a lot of painless BH. Hopefully baby will wait till the roads are better. If you have to go out be extremely safe! Do you know anyone with a good 4x4 vehicle that you could have take you to the hospital if you do go into labor? I don't know what you drive obviously, but AWD or a 4x4 would be better.

Midnight - Oh, that's crummy! I feel like you and I will be waiting forever! All these ladies going before 40 weeks makes me super jealous!


----------



## Anababe

Aww Congrats Newbie. Our first New Year baby! Xx

Happy due date Midnight.. fingers crossed it's your turn soon and you don't go too much over!

I had an awful night sleep last night. I couldn't settle at all, all I wanted to do was get up and do some washing haha I eventually fell sleep around 4am. Got up today and I've had a huge burst of energy, disinfected all my kitchen and caught up on pretty much all my washing, ive not been up to much for few days so washing pile has been building with 6 of us in the house and OH not very good when it comes to the washing machine lol I'm absolutely dead now though been on my feet all day. Braxton hicks have been coming every 10 mins for last hour so I'm going to lie down for a bit now.. my energy has all run out :sleep:


----------



## Apple111

Newbie.. Congrats hon !! :) look forward to details n pics.. So looking forward to meeting my little man :) .

Van.. Bless your dd .. Someone's def been listening lol x. Hope u get home soon ..

Midnight - your symptoms sound promising :) fingers crossed for u things get moving soon, I don't want inducing, im due in for induction on 10th .. &#55357;&#56833;.. 

Ally- glad you are home xx I can't wait for that ..

Angel.. Hope the snow passes.. What timing !! 

Well my day has been pretty flat.. Oh been in bit of a strange mood .. Which doesn't help.. It's always a funny time of year for him due to a bad family bereavement a few years back but I know it might sound selfish but I could really do without it at the moment .i really support him with it all the time just I just feel I need the support at the min :( .I just feel I need him at the moment and he has been quite distant for few days and snappy with me today.. Mission get baby out didn't really go to plan .. Let's just say dtd didn't happen Prob for same reason but to be honest I wasn't that bothered.. Ive just been walking as much as I can and gonna get my yoga ball out and have a go on that ..I know oh will snap out of it soon he always does but still upsetting at the time ..
Lots of pressure low down .. Hopefully things start to move soon, Id like to avoid induction if poss but not thinking its gonna happen.. hopefully midwife will check me on Tuesday .. 

Hope everyone else doing ok sorry if not mentioned you im commenting with phone with ds on my knee lol x 

Bring in the babies &#65039;xx


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congratulations Newbie! Looking forward to hearing he details! Xx


----------



## chitown28

Can't wait to see who will be next. Hoping it's soon for you Ali and Midnight!


----------



## pompeyvix

Congratulations newbie, a new years day baby, how exciting!

midnight - happy due date!! How are you feeling?

apple - fingers crossed baby comes before the 10th. Do you feel he/she is likely to come before then? Sorry you oh has been a bit funny today :( I hope he snaps out of it soon.

ali - I hope your Christmas went ok in the end?

We had a nice new years day lunch out with some friends. It was nice and chilled but I am so full up now. Tomorrow is a bank holiday here and it's going to be very very cold I believe. Not looking forward to my husband going back to work Tuesday, although he has annoyed me the last couple of days :(


----------



## pompeyvix

AliJo said:


> Pompy - Must feel great to be done with work!! I was really relieved when I didn't have to go back. The main thing that sucked with me working is I always slept really bad and my hips would get really sore.
> I'm really hoping to try again when baby is 18 months. So it'll be about July 2018. DH is already on board with it. Of course things can change! I may try a month or two earlier, but we'll see. I wanted to try for our second when DS was 18 months, but I was till in school for my RN and I didn't want to risk getting bad morning sickness or extreme fatigue while taking care of a toddler and juggling school work.
> How big do they think baby is?

He is estimated to be on the 91st centile and at 36 weeks he was 7lbs already. Not sure how accurate these scans actually are, but I'll soon find out!


----------



## WDWJess

Hi everyone and happy new year.

Sorry I've not been around much again, just find it a lot easier to keep up to date in the Facebook group.

Congratulations to all the new mummies so far (if you're not on Facebook).

I have to say I'm shocked I haven't had baby yet. I feel like I've had so many false labours over the past 3 weeks with BH becoming stronger & more regular, lots of cramping in between etc but still nothing. Getting impatient now and don't want hubby to have to go back to work on Tuesday after an almost 2 week break for Xmas!
Tightenings have almost ceased the last couple of days but the cramping and pressure have at times been intense I just don't know whether my body is preparing or not?!
Good luck to us all, hopefully the wait won't be too much longer for some of us. Looking forward to seeing more of our babies arriving xx


----------



## shobbs

pompeyvix said:


> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> Pompy - Must feel great to be done with work!! I was really relieved when I didn't have to go back. The main thing that sucked with me working is I always slept really bad and my hips would get really sore.
> I'm really hoping to try again when baby is 18 months. So it'll be about July 2018. DH is already on board with it. Of course things can change! I may try a month or two earlier, but we'll see. I wanted to try for our second when DS was 18 months, but I was till in school for my RN and I didn't want to risk getting bad morning sickness or extreme fatigue while taking care of a toddler and juggling school work.
> How big do they think baby is?
> 
> He is estimated to be on the 91st centile and at 36 weeks he was 7lbs already. Not sure how accurate these scans actually are, but I'll soon find out!Click to expand...


I was told at 35 weeks that Isabella weighed in at 6lb 4oz and was measuring on the 95th centile. Was always measuring big on tummy aswell. Born term at 7lb 9oz so really don't think they are accurate


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - wow, congratulations! You had our new year's baby! So exciting! 

Ali - I forgot to reply before, but that sounds really stressful about that guilt trip to buy all the kids gifts. Sorry your father made you feel so bad and that it was so difficult to find anything! :( :hugs:

Ana -that sounds like you could be going into labour - or at least soon! Keep us posted and have a nice rest!

Midnight - happy Due Date! Hope you don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks all xx

WdW jess...exact same...sigh xx


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm starting to lose a bit of mucus, but nothing blood tinged or anything. I had this for weeks last time so I'm not reading anything into it, but it's still nice to be making some sort of progress.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Did your DD come early or late? I keep losing bits of mine, but nothing like I was after my cervical check. 
I ended up not buying them gifts. I felt horrible about it but I just couldn't. 

WDWJess - Super impatient myself. I haven't felt like labor was about to come. 

Pompy - I more often see them be way off than close. Hopefully they're wrong! 
Nope, the Christmas was crap.. ha

Chit - You probably just jinxed me and now he'll stay in longer. :haha:

Apple - I really don't want induced myself. Not scheduled yet but I'll feel hopeless if it does ger scheduled.

Ana - Hope you got some good rest. I need a burst of that energy. I barely managed dishes today. 

Well the Christmas was stressful and I wanted to leave as soon as I got there. Too crowded between dogs and people. We arrived after they were done eating which was fine by me. They were doing gifts as soon as we arrived. DH stood around and talked to my dad most of the time and I hovered over DS making sure he didn't get into something or someone getting after him for something they shouldn't. My step family is a joke.. :doh: My oldest step niece got in trouble for watching and making sure some of the younger ones were behaving. She got yelled at for "yelling" at the little ones because "they wouldn't understand" and she "isn't an adult and should let the adults take care of it." She's 11-12 years old and I never once saw her do anything wrong while watching the little ones. No yelling and I even heard her say that the almost 2 year old didn't know better to the 5 year old. No adults were even paying any attention to them and I thought she was being wonderful till my step sister had to come in and be rude as hell to her making her upset and cry. Then DH almost snapped on the same step sister later for taking a toy away from DS because it wasn't his yet no other kid was playing with it. 

I am so glad it is over. Sorry to complain.. I have so many horrible and drama filled stories involving the steps. 

Side note. I might be having contractions. Nothing real regular yet, but fingers crossed they progress. They don't feel like what I had with DS but most of the contractions I had with him were from the pitocin. My pelvic region aches some.. like a weird pressure almost and at the same time I'm feeling pressure on my bowels. I need to get some sleep in case it is labor starting. I expect to wake up feeling fine though.

Also could feel different due to my membranes still being intact.


----------



## greats

AliJo, what a crap party! I wouldn't even go in the future tbh! But hey, yay for contractions! Hoping it turns into the real deal! Pressure in your bowel area is a good sign.


----------



## Angel5000

Again today I've been having dull achey cramping feelings in my abdomen like I get when I'm about to start my period. Plus some back pain. Also had some stronger contractions but not quite regular or anything. I also think she's shifted even lower, if possible, because when I walk I swear I can feel her down even LOWER than she was before. It's literally like having a grapefruit BETWEEN my legs. I'm hoping this means labor is very soon. 

DH started doing some research and found a lot of women who reported similar achey cramping feelings and reported having the babies within a day or a few days of those starting. So..... FX! :) 


As for our snow - most of it started to melt in places and turn to slush where people have walked or driven. However it was above freezing only a few hours today and now it's dropping below freezing again and won't get above freezing for a few days. which means all that slush is going to ice over and our roads could be fairly dangerous. :wacko: Keeping FX that things are not bad if I do end up needing to go ot hospital soon!


Ali - I'm hoping we're close! I have a ford focus and my husband has a pickup but his pickup doesn't have 4wheel drive. The car seat is installed in the car and we haven't bought a second base yet to put into DH's truck so we'll take the car. But DH has mapped out a couple different routes that won't make us drive up the more dangerous hill. 

As for the party, it sounded awful! Your step family sounds a bit like my dad's side of the family feels sometimes. My sister and I try to avoid having to do much with that side of the family for some of the same issues that you seemed to be dealing with. 

I'm also having pressure in what feels like my bowels too. FX That it's a good sign!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I'm sorry the party didn't go well but yay for possible contractions! I hope they turn into the real thing

Angel- also hope it turns into the real thing for you! 

We need more babies in here :haha: I don't really have anything noteworthy going on, we dtd again and I had some cramping a while after but that's about it here!


----------



## Angel5000

I agree, we need more babies! :haha: 


Today DH asked if there was anything he could do to help (I was so miserable with the cramping earlier today) and I said, "have sex with me and make this baby come out". At which point he laughed and was like "yeah....we tried that, and it's not working for us." :p 

He's right thought, when we've tried to DTD in the last couple weeks something happens and we end up laughing so hard we give up. Usually either baby starts moving around, which makes it SO AWKWARD we can't keep going, or we have issues with positioning (between my bump, my pelvic/hip pain, etc we are having issues) and it ends in laughter. Soooo yeah, I've got some serious jealousy for those of you who can still DTD. :haha:


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies, tried to upload a photo of baby z but can't figure it out on my phone. 

On new years eve, at about 5pm, I was having an early dinner with dh's family. I'd been feeling off all day, but that was when I noticed that the cramps I'd been having were coming and going at regular intervals. Started timing them at 11 minutes. When we left, I told my mum and dh and said I'd keep timing them. They dropped to 8 minutes by 8pm and we all decided we'd better sleep early, just in case. Of course, I couldn't close my eye longer than 7 minutes because of contractions that were getting stronger. I got up so I wouldn't wake dh and went out to the couch. Contractions were at 5-6 minutes by about 2am when my mum woke up and found me out there. Dh heard us talking and came out as well. We decided it was time to move, so we got ready - timing my movements between contractions was fun - lol. The hospital is literally a 5 minute drive away, but by the time we got here, I'm sure they were every 3 minutes. By 5:10, as they were still prepping me (hadn't had a chance to keep myself down there at all!), my waters broke and I had the urge to push almost immediately. They took me through to the delivery room which was an operating theatre and left dh and my mum outside! I almost cried. Fortunately my doctor (who'd been at a new years function and had just gotten home when he got the message about me) sent for dh, who came in a short while later in scrubs. He did amazing in there. Didn't offer me a great deal of support, but he saw his son being born and didn't pass out! I only had about an hour of pushing before the doctor suggested another doctor help me push. I was exhausted by then and agreed. Almost wish I hadn't afterwards because that meant that baby z came out quickly but also meant he tore me badly and I felt it go. The scream I gave off then reverberated through the hospital! My mum heard it from outside the theatre area and immediately knew it was me. But baby z was out, cord cut and started getting cleaned up. I didn't get to hold him because the doctor needed to put me under a general anaesthetic for what he described as "extensive repairs", I was out even before the placenta had come. Ouch! I'm sore now! 

Baby z is mostly chilled out at the moment. We struggled to wake him up at all yesterday for feeding. I know that won't last long but it was nice to get some sleep!

Probably being discharged today... Which is scary! I'm going to be responsible for that ting little person - lol! Reality will hit then.

Thanks for your congratulations. We're both in love with him.


----------



## Anababe

Ali - Wow that party didn't sound very enjoyable I'm not sure I could have dealt with all that! But contractions sound promising.. hopefully this is it for you!

Angel - That's pretty much how DTD goes for us too.. mostly ends in us giving up and laughing.. sometimes ends in me crying because I'm so big now and I get all 'how can you even look at me' kind of thing, which he just laughs at me and tells me to stop being so hormonal haha

Newbie - Aww glad Baby Z is doing OK. Labour/birth sounds like it was a little stressful for you but you did fab! Sorry about the tearing..I was similar with my first although didn't need putting under GA.. hope you have a speedy recovery and stitches heal Nice and quick for you. Hope your managing to get plenty rest.. look forward to seeing pics :D

No more signs for me. But I've got pretty much near due date with them all so not expecting anything yet. Funnily enough I was looking at dates of my other labours last night comparing the difference between my original due dated and the dates the hospital gave me.. and all but 1 of my children arrived/labour started on/around my date rather than theirs. That would put me at 39+2 today so maybe will have something started by next weekend.. That's me def wishful thinking now! :haha:


----------



## Vankiwi

Newbie thanks for the story! Sorry you had to be put under, hopefully you heal quickly!

Angel sounds very similar to our weather. You're not far from me! We had to dig our way in to our driveway today when we came home from hospital! It's not above freezing here now for two weeks ugh.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely birth story..xx

Any news ali?


Ana....my first 3 were 39+5 39+6 and 39+4....
Now 40+1 and in shock &#128517; never thought it BUT I think I have huge reservations while the kids are off school hassling me constantly. My braxton hicks are so bad..ive lost plug etc but this has all lasted a week now without progression. Balls. During the day time I hope it waits till night. I like the night time more...

X


----------



## greats

Newbie, sounds like you handled everything like a pro, though! I tore badly with my first, sooo many stitches inside and out. Rest as much as you can, don't overdo it or you will risk your stitches coming undone.

Ali, hope you're in labor! Lol

Midnight, do you think baby is in a weird position? Only asking because my 2nd I had tonsssss of braxton hicks, painful false labors, etc for weeks and weeks and it was because she wasn't in the best position. She was head down but turned weird and sometimes would go slightly transverse so my body was constantly trying to get her into position.

Afm, I nested like crazy yesterday. Completely reorganized our walk in closet, washed and put away laundry, cleaned all the mirrors in the house, and made a huge chicken taco dinner as my husband's siblings and their kids all came over for dinner. Today I really just wanted to relax but my father in law and his wife are coming over for an early dinner to drop off xmas gifts for my girls. I absolutely cannot stand my FIL or his wife so this will be interesting! Last time I talked to them I got into a screaming match with my FIL.

I thought for sure I'd get a bunch of BH after cleaning all day, but only got the odd one here and there. I'm now starting to think I'm going overdue with this one lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Greats...woah good jobon the cleaning. Funny you say about position. Everyone tells me bub is ok BUT I have a huge instinct baby is not in right position...I really feel like thats whats happening. My pains are almost certinly contractions as I remember them 3 times but very start stop....ughhh x


----------



## AliJo

Greats - Honestly, I wish I could just avoid them completely without causing a bunch of crap. I live 15 minutes away from them and it's really hard to avoid them. I talk about how I want to move a couple of hours away so I rarely have to see them! It's a balancing act between my sanity and keeping the peace. I don't even care if they hate me other than my stepmom. 

Angel - That sounds very promising!! Really hoping the roads become decent for you. Hopefully they've been treated and it helps. Our DOT hit the roads hard before any storm. So even if I'm not paying attention to the weather I usually know something is happening based on them. ha.. 
My step family is a true terror! You all would think I'm completely nuts for going over there if I told you everything from the past. :haha: Honestly can say I'm SO glad they aren't blood. 
At least you guys are finding humor in the ridiculousness that involves DTD at this point! 

Vrogers - You're getting so close to your due date!! Could be any time! 

Newbie - Thanks for the story! I'm sorry it was rough! Just from your story it seems their practice there is quite different from here in the US! I'm glad you get to go home because the healing process is so much easier in the comfort of your own space. 

Ana - I'm probably a little closer to insanity! I was so glad to be home where DS could relax and enjoy his time as well. He even got stressed at times. 

Midnight - Still pregnant! Didn't wake up in pain like I was hoping! (Who hopes for that?! :haha:)


So UPDATE - Like I said, still pregnant, BUT I think I'm still having contractions. More painful ones as well. Nothing I'm timing yet, but it was enough for me to actually note that it was actually painful instead of uncomfortable. 

Been awake since before 5 am. I couldn't fall back asleep and finally just got up, but then had to take DS back to bed because he woke up and wanted cuddled. Having anxiety over who is watching him. My little brother may be able to, but he has to work. He said he could probably take the day off but it's not guaranteed. I may have to resort to his GF, but I'll have some anxiety if he's only with her. Especially if it's overnight at all. 

Just had another contraction and I'm 100% sure they're real ones. Hoping they stay and increase in frequency. I want a decently fast labor. None of this drawn out stuff!!


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - I just realized how many posts you have! That's insane! :haha: Honestly I'm trying to kill time. I'm NEVER up this early just to be up. I don't know what to do! I don't want to be turning anything or or making much noise because I don't want to wake DS or DH. 

I want to tell my stepmom, but I don't want her jumping around telling everyone I'm in labor. I happened to tell her I lost part of my mucus plug.. then when I saw my little brother next he's all "Thanks for not telling me you lost your mucus plug!" I'm all deer in headlights like "What..? /sigh Why would I tell you that? It's weird! I knew I shouldn't have said anything because she'd tell everyone!" :haha: She can't keep her trap shut so I'm always careful what I say to her.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive been on bnb ages haha!

Oo sounds like labour! I am in pain but just not regulating for long....grr...I am like you with worries over the little ones and who will have them. 

Sorry ladies I am reading back...not delibratly being ignorant...just led in bed and hard to multiquote on phone xx


----------



## AliJo

I'm not timing them but from just glancing at the clock now and then it seems like time between contractions is about 7-8 minutes. Then sometimes I don't feel one for awhile. Time will tell.. just trying to stay busy at the moment. DH and DS are up now. 

I am having some blood tinged CM as well. I'm really hoping this progresses!


----------



## Anababe

Oh def sounds like start of labour Ali.. hope things progress for you we need more babies!

Midnight you too.. sounds like something is def starting. Is baby moving as normal? Think bubs is just pretty comfy in there! Lol

Well after my energy burst yesterday im super achy today and although I planned to carry on my cleaning spree I really just want to sit down and eat rubbish food lol I'm so tired. Did sleep a bit better last though so not sure why I'm feeling so tired today.

Baby movements are so painful at min, feels like she's trying to break out!


----------



## Ally2015

anababe- you are a superwoman, handing all the washing etc. Take it easy!

apple- hopefully oh snaps out of it soon. Im sure all the walking will help gets things going.

midnight and ali- i think your babies are just too comfy inside you and don't want out!

ali- party sounds rubbish! but yah for contractions, fingers crossed! sounds like things are starting.... especially with the blood tinged cm! i think it will be very soon!!

angel- that's funny about the dtd! 

newbie- ouch! well done you though, and so glad ur dh got to see it all. hope you get home today and attached a picture!! massive congrats again. Yes i felt so sore after also, when you pee, it stings so much. Use a bowl of hot water when you pee, it really helps.

vankiwi- did you get home?


afm- not much, just lazing about. DH has baby Isa, and i am just chilling on my laptop. Feeling very tired, isa was up a lot last night and im really feeling the sleep deprivation now haha.
x


----------



## WDWJess

Midnight & Ali I hope things really get going for you guys.

I was up most of last night, very restless and extremely crampy. Then my 2 yr old woke at 5 so we snuggled on the nursing chair and I was inhaling her scent in the hope to start things off and by 6am I was having regular painful but manageable contractions. I called DH to bring my phone through so I could start timing them and they were every 6 minutes lasting 40-45 seconds. After about 6 or 7 I felt like I really needed to go to the loo so I dropped Emily off in bed with DH as she was still awake and wouldn't let me put her down in her own bed. After having a wee I jumped into bed with DH & DD and tried to rest but DD started playing up singing and moving about so I gave in and got up with her and the contractions stopped and haven't reappeared since grrr.

So annoyed and exhausted now after only getting about 2 hrs sleep. Been so snappy at both kids today too which I feel awful about. DH just taken them out for a couple of hours so I can have a nap but I just can't doze off even though I'm beyond shattered!


----------



## AliJo

The contractions seem to be all over the place right now. I'm half expecting it to stall out. I mean, they're definitely doing something, but still! 

Movement is causing them to start so I really should keep busy I think. I just don't want to completely wear myself out.


----------



## AliJo

Jess - That has to be frustrating!! I'm afraid mine are going to die off as well. I'm still having them, but they're still too irregular.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Blood tinged sounds like a show just before proper labour. You could be nearly there!

In my non professional opinion.. I am NOT in labour. :( just pain. I guess each pain does something. But I am not in labour x


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo I hope this is it and things progress!

You too midnight!

Newbie - sounds like a good fast labor aside from the tearing and repair. Definitely not exactly how they handle things in the states, but I was put under for my repair as well since they also had to look for retained placenta, and I think I'm glad I was out for it! After four hours of pushing my tissues finally gave way and DD shot out of me in one go, no pause after the head at all! Hoping for a bit gentler birth this time, lol. 

No sign of labor here.

Went over to friend's house for NYE and were really there too long and kept DD up too late - 10 pm before I got her home and in bed, and that was after a 6am wakeup and no nap. She was wrecked. Yesterday we had my family over and while I didn't have to do much it was still tiring. But it was good. Thankfully my sister did a lot of the cleanup so I wouldn't have to. Then DD and I drove my other sister into the city to catch a train home and that was a nightmare. Navigating Washington DC is horrible. Sister had to bolt out of the car and run to catch her train, but thankfully she made it.

Hoping for a nap today after DH gets up. He worked last night so he's still asleep. Glad today is a holiday.

Sorry for not replying to everyone!


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - Definitely part of a show but I'd say I still have a big part of the plug up there and I expect that to come really blood tinged once it gives if it does before I go in. CM is pinkish atm. 

Slammer - Sorry DD didn't do too well with NYE! It's so hard on kids when things are going on. DS was cranky at the Christmas because he didn't have but a 5 minute nap on the way over.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Def sounds like we some of us are getting very near.. Midnight/ Ali ..you both sound very promising .. Fingers crossed things progress quickly now.. 

Lots of people losing mucus plugs and starting to get contraction now .. Might be good week for new babies :) 

Newbie.. Bless you, sounds a bit of an ordeal but sounds like u managed really well hon... I tore withy first lo.as other ladies said just take it easy when u can ..&#65039;xx 

Slammer / sorry Ur dd was up late it throws things doesn't it when they don't get their proper sleep.. I don't fancy drivibg in Washington ! Sounds crazy.. I think we are due similar times, hope we get some movement soon and hope u have a gentler labour this time &#65039;xx 

WDWjess.. Things sound promising.. Hope they get moving for u again soon.. Noticed you are in Lincolnshire, we had loverly weekend there in November ..&#55357;&#56835;

Ally.. Isa pic is adorable .. Hair is Gorgeous :) oh settled a bit now thanks as predicted but I think he knew I wasn't having it.. I think he is also a quite anxious about birth as I didnt have good time last birth.. Just very quick once waters went and transition horrible..I went from 3 cm to full in what felt like minutes then struggled to get lo out .. He needed a lot of help breathing..( lo that is haha not oh ) . I suppose men just feel helpless .. I think my oh likes to feel in control and struggled to see me distressed...they must have heard me in the next town during those 30 mins lol ...

Angel .. Dtd comment made me laugh .. We are just the same .. I think its out for us at the min..just can't get into it &#55357;&#56867; or laugh .. We ended up
Having a hot chocolate last time lol.. 

Update : Ive just been for walk with oh and ds today, lots of BH but no losses.. Had to stop walking a few times due to either BH or baby pushing into my bladder &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;.. That hurts so bad !! I know it sounds bad but oh back at work tomoz and im kind of glad.. He is really trying to get me to rest and sit down but sometimes a bit too much, he is sometimes deciding for me when I need a rest and when not to do things, but I actually feel ok, it's later in the day I start to flag.. and then oh will comments " I do keep offering ! " and makes me feel bad..I am resting but I think he thinks I need bed rest .. I'm also wanting to keep mobile when I can to try and let gravity do its bit.. I really am grateful but just wanting to get house sorted .. My way &#55357;&#56835;.. I know its just nesting but oh doesn't see things like I do.. Don't get me wrong my house is far from perfect haha but I just want things sorting for ds ect in case I have to have a section..I also have a teenager .. Who def is acting like a teenager at the min so need to make sure he is organised.. Oh says let him sort himself but i just know at the min it's easier on my stress levels if I just sort things sometimes &#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56867;..oh is not his dad so doesn't have same emotional connection as I do which makes it hard at times.. He isn't a bad lad just lazy and pushing boundaries a bit lately..
I have midwife appointment in morning . I'm going to ask her to check my cervics, I'd like her to do a sweep but I doubt she will.. Hope u all have a nice evening and we get some labours more active xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - thanks for sharing your birth story! I am so glad baby has arrived safe and sound. Sorry about the bad tearing! It is nice it wasn't a super long labour thought. 

Ali - good luck! I hope those contractions don't fizzle out for you. 

Midnight - hope you go into labour soon. Too bad you went overdue this time!


----------



## WDWJess

Apple where abouts did you visit?

Contractions have just started again. Not regular enough to time but certainly have a hint of pain in them and the pressure on my bowels and bladder is unreal!
Hoping the tightenings ramp up once we have got kids to bed in the next hour.


----------



## Vankiwi

Lots of action coming up around here now! Exciting! Wonder who will be next. 

Ally yes we did get home at about 3pm yesterday. Much more comfortable now! Although it was nice getting meals delivered :haha:


----------



## Apple111

WDJess / stayed in Lincoln, has nice weekend, went to cathedral.. We just wanted to chill out b4 I got too big lol.. Ds loves jets so we took him to see a vulcan bomber at waddington RAF base..:) 

Your tightenings sound really promising !! Exciting .. Hope they progress for you when children in bed &#65039;xx

Ali - midnight .. Hope u have good night and thing move along for u &#65039;xx


----------



## WDWJess

Apple111 said:


> WDJess / stayed in Lincoln, has nice weekend, went to cathedral.. We just wanted to chill out b4 I got too big lol.. Ds loves jets so we took him to see a vulcan bomber at waddington RAF base..:)
> 
> Your tightenings sound really promising !! Exciting .. Hope they progress for you when children in bed &#65039;xx
> 
> Ali - midnight .. Hope u have good night and thing move along for u &#65039;xx

We live just down the road from Lincoln, I was born there as was my eldest, had a view of the cathedral during my very long labour with him!

Right off to get my 2 rascals to bed then have a bit of a bounce on my ball whilst watching a film with hubby!


----------



## AliJo

Jess - Did your due date change? I see our tickers are the same!

Pretty sure this labor isn't going anywhere. I need to start timing them to see where I'm at. They're definitely closer and more consistent. Also, much more painful!! I cannot sit down during them. More bloody discharge as well. 

I had a shower and it felt SO amazing. Hardly any pain with them during my shower. I step out and they're instantly so much more painful. Can I just shower through the whole labor? :haha: 

I'll be reading, but replying wise probably not so much. I'll try to keep you guys updated but I still have some time I believe. I mean.. if I can get on here it can't be THAT bad yet!


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- thank you for sharing, you definitely handled all that like a champ! I hope you have a quick recovery 

Ali- aw I was so excited when I read your first posts about contractions! It really sounds like you are SO close with the contractions and cm. I can only imagine how done and ready you are based on how I'm feeling now!


----------



## Vankiwi

Fingers crossed this is it Ali!


----------



## WDWJess

AliJo said:


> Jess - Did your due date change? I see our tickers are the same!
> 
> Pretty sure this labor isn't going anywhere. I need to start timing them to see where I'm at. They're definitely closer and more consistent. Also, much more painful!! I cannot sit down during them. More bloody discharge as well.
> 
> I had a shower and it felt SO amazing. Hardly any pain with them during my shower. I step out and they're instantly so much more painful. Can I just shower through the whole labor? :haha:
> 
> I'll be reading, but replying wise probably not so much. I'll try to keep you guys updated but I still have some time I believe. I mean.. if I can get on here it can't be THAT bad yet!

It got put forward by 2 days at dating scan. Can't remember if I mentioned it at the time or not?!

Sounds so promising for you, good luck xx

Mine have disappeared again including the cramping and pressure so using the time to nest and also iron DH work shirts for him as he is due back to work tomorrow after the Xmas break seen as baby doesn't look like making his arrival before the morning!


----------



## pompeyvix

shobbs said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> Pompy - Must feel great to be done with work!! I was really relieved when I didn't have to go back. The main thing that sucked with me working is I always slept really bad and my hips would get really sore.
> I'm really hoping to try again when baby is 18 months. So it'll be about July 2018. DH is already on board with it. Of course things can change! I may try a month or two earlier, but we'll see. I wanted to try for our second when DS was 18 months, but I was till in school for my RN and I didn't want to risk getting bad morning sickness or extreme fatigue while taking care of a toddler and juggling school work.
> How big do they think baby is?
> 
> He is estimated to be on the 91st centile and at 36 weeks he was 7lbs already. Not sure how accurate these scans actually are, but I'll soon find out!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was told at 35 weeks that Isabella weighed in at 6lb 4oz and was measuring on the 95th centile. Was always measuring big on tummy aswell. Born term at 7lb 9oz so really don't think they are accurateClick to expand...

I think it is quite common for them to get growth scans wrong. I was told Anabella would be big, but she was born at 42 weeks at 7lb 9oz, so not large at all. This baby seems to be measuring a very large tummy! It's currently off the charts big, but again, who knows!


----------



## pompeyvix

Ali - sounds like you are very close now!

apple - good luck at your midwife apt tomorrow. I'd be interested to see if you are offered a sweep. I enquired about having one with my midwife prior to my csection date and she categorically told me you cannot have one until 41 weeks with second babies. She said it's in the NICE guidelines and she would get into big trouble if she done one and it went wrong. I find that hard to believe as I know many people have had them prior to 41 weeks with a second baby. Maybe I just have a 'by the book' midwife.

Sorry your contractions have slowed down WDW. Hopefully they'll pick up again soon!

Thanks for sharing your birth story newbie - it sounds like it was very quick but very painful!

I really hope your pains are doing something midnight!

I feel really achy and tired today, but I am sure I am nowhere near ready to give birth. His movements are still really high up and I don't feel like he has engaged. I've not got a midwife apt until Thurs so I guess I will find out more then. My husband is back at work tomorrow. I love him so much, but he has been getting on my nerves today so I am kinda glad! I need to get my hospital bag packed, I must do it tomorrow!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that is exciting that things are happening! I hope it doesn't fade away! Good luck!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Vix- mines offered me a sweep Thursday but I will decline xx

I am strangley calm. I am quite enjoying ths overdue thing lol its the first grandchild on his side so everyone is fussing over me. Also finally sorted out placenta collection which I wouldnt have done if did not have extra time. I almost want one more day just me and my youngest. I feel sad we may have had our last one. So few more days wont hurt xx

Just back home from bowling. Drank so much so ill be weeing all night xx


----------



## AliJo

I'm heading to the hospital. Interval has been at about 2 and a half minutes for over an hour lasting 30-45 seconds. 

Bawled leaving DS. My brother took off work to help.


----------



## WDWJess

AliJo said:


> I'm heading to the hospital. Interval has been at about 2 and a half minutes for over an hour lasting 30-45 seconds.
> 
> Bawled leaving DS. My brother took off work to help.

Eek good luck. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## chitown28

Yay so exciting, good luck Ali!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - wow, good luck! Hope everything goes smoothly! Your DS will be okay!t

To answer your question earlier, dd was born on her due date!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck ali xxxx

Ds will be ok but i understand :(


----------



## Ally2015

Will read all replies later n Reply properly but good luck Ali!!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Good luck Ali!


----------



## vrogers

Good luck Ali!!


----------



## Anababe

Awww yey good luck Ali!!


----------



## slammerkin

Yay Ali - can't wait to hear more news from you!

WDWJess - I hope things kick off for you for real soon!

Apple - thanks for the well wishes on this labor. That's funny your OH is bugging you with the urgings to rest. I can understand what you mean though. I like things a certain way, and can get a compulsion to take care of something. Sorry your teenager is being, well, a teenager, lol. It's a hard age I'm sure!

Had a good day with DD and DH. We went out for a nice brunch and I got a late nap in. Now who knows when I'll be ready for bed, lol. Back to work tomorrow (remotely). Can't wait to go into labor and be done work. I'm not stopping work until I have to. But at least working from home is a big relief.


----------



## AliJo

Quick update. My little man arrived at 7:08! (It's about 9:55 atm) he's perfect in every way!! Will update more later!


----------



## Angel5000

Today's been a lazy day. I started out thinking I was going to be a little productive but ended up doing not much aside from sleeping off and on. DH and I ended up napping for a couple hours mid-day as he hasn't been sleeping well either due to a shoulder injury. 

Curious question: has anyone been using EPO? DH's aunt recommended I use it. She has had 7 births, and in the 3 that she did NOT use EPO, she went overdue and in the 4 that she DID use EPO regularly, she went into labor early or on time. Just wondering if anyone has any experience or thoughts. 



Ali - OMG Yay! I'm so excited for you! sorry you cried leaving DS, but I'm glad your brother could take the time off work. CONGRATS!!! <3 So excited to have another baby in our group!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - congrats! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear height/weight and your birth story!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- ah congratulations!!! Can't wait to hear more when you feel up to it, hope you are able to get some rest for now

Angel- also would like to hear opinions on this as I've got some ready and would like to know if it's worth the try!


----------



## greats

Ali!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!! Congratulations! Can't wait to read your birth story!!!

I'm very calm today as well, Midnight. We got a lot done today... installed our 2 new Diono car seats and our Britax infant seat, all 3 into our tiny ass Chevy Sonic! If anyone ever needs to put 3 across in a small car, I highly suggest the Diono car seats! Very narrow seats, but phenomenal safety features.

We finally took down our xmas tree, put it away in storage, and brought out the baby swing and bouncer, got those all set up. So everything is officially ready for this baby girl to arrive!

I have a check up tomorrow, doubt there will be any cervical changes from the past 2 weeks... fully expect to still be 1cm dilated haha


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - we took the tree down today as well. DH was supposed to install car seat base and set up the swing this holiday but of course he didn't. Oh well! 

Angel - What is EPO?


----------



## Angel5000

Literati - EPO is Evening Primrose Oil. I used it in capsule form during TTC because it can help increase fertile CM, among other things. In a lot of my reading the direct oil applied to perineum (massage, etc) is said to help allow for stretching and prevent tearing during labor. What I've read in terms of labor is that while EPO does not induce labor, it (supposedly) will help to soften cervix and help with effacement or encourage labor if baby is already in position but cervix hasn't begun to soften/efface/etc. They say not to start until 37 weeks but after that you can take it regularly in pill form OR you can do directly insert into vagina (they recommend either using the direct oil OR using the gel but puncturing it first so the liquid comes out) OR you can do both. 

I've been hesitant to try direct insertion, but have been taking a couple pills off and on after 37 weeks, but I haven't taken them regularly and I haven't taken the full dosage. But once DH's aunt told me that's one of the things she did starting at 37 weeks i went ahead and the last 2 days I've taken full dosage. I still haven't done any insertion or anything but am considering it. 

Although I have no idea what my effacement is because doctor hasn't done a cervical check on me at all at this point sooooo I won't actually know if it worked or not.


----------



## slammerkin

Eeek Ali - so excited! Congrats and can't wait to hear the story!

Angel I used EPO with my first, but at my current practice they say there hasn't been any good evidence on its use and there's new evidence that it may cause bleeding, so I'm skipping it this time.


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Ali!! Wow that didn't take long once you got to the hospital!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - ooh ok, thanks for the explanation. I hope it helps you! 

Agreed with Van. That was very fast after leaving for the hospital!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Ali!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congratulations Ali!! Looking forward to hearing all the details! Take care Xx


----------



## greats

Dtd tonight and have been getting regular contractions roughly every 10 minutes for the past 1.5 hours... nothing painful but lasting around 45-55 seconds each and some pressure. Not getting my hopes up at all, but I'll keep y'all updated if they progress into anything!


----------



## AliJo

Thank you everyone!! Since I can't sleep between him not sleeping well and myself being restless I'll post my story! Labor and delivery so buckle up ha.. probably be kind of long. Sorry!

Well like I said I started having contractions the night of 1/1. I did feel somewhat off the entire day. Extremely grouchy and irritable. Not much for an appetite. The contractions probably faded that night when I was asleep or I simply slept through them. Forward to the morning and I didn't have any when I first got up which was rather early, 4:30 or so. At about 5 I had one again and kept having them, but they were irregular. At about 11 I decided to tell my Stepmom and see if my brother could take work off to help out. It was around then that they started to get rather painful but still spaced out. Forward to1-2 pm I really had to breathe through them and they were getting closer. I started timing at 2 and they were 2:30 minutes apart about 30-45 seconds. We get everything loaded up and I don't call because by then I didn't want to talk on the phome. I just show up, but at least I'm pre-registered.

We got here about 4 pm. The drive up was painful and miserable. My contractions intensified a lot during the drive. I knew then I was going to get an epidural so I didn't lose my mind. When I arrived I was always 6cm and waters bulging. She got me situated and called the midwife (Yay for that! I love the midwife here.) She said she'd probably break my waters but I started leaking and then during a contraction it literally popped. Sound and all! Enough force to send it shooting down my leg, my knees were apart and I wad on my side. DH laughed so hard and said that just made his day till baby arrived. :dohh:

Well by this time my contractions are misery and I'm doing my best to breathe through them. I'm having the urge to push and he I putting extreme pressure on my bowels and my lower back is in agony non-stop. Well I finally get my epi and I'm 9 cm. 20 minutes later (if that) I'm ready to push. I was so thankful for it though. This one was different from my first epi. My first one completely numbed my legs and was instant relief. This one took time to work but I could still move my legs which were numb but not completely and I could still feel the pressure from contractions and baby coming out. So much better than my first epidural!!

He came out quiet but soon started whining then screaming. Has a head full of RED hair!!!! DH is a redhead but I didn't think we'd ever have one!! Pretty sure it's curly as well! 8 lbs 4 oz and 19.5 inches! He's amazing at nursing! Had his hand in his mouth almost instantly. He was then sucking furiously on his own lip! He definitely will be a hand or thumb sucker. 

I did tear although she tried to keep me from doing it. 2nd degree. Only pushed through 3 contractions. He came out so much easier than my first! 

Although the pain sucked I'm glad I went so long without the epi otherwise I'd probably be in labor even longer because it slowed my contractions.

My L&D was overall much better than my first. 

So far my tear doesn't hurt. I know it will later. No afterpains either. Baby T is snuggled in my arms suckling on his sleep. He of course sleeps soundly in my arms!

DH and I are so in love, though! Big brother meets him tomorrow.

Sorry for the long story! Please excuse any typos I'm on a tablet. Also I'll catch up with everyone later! I'll post pictures later as well!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh alijo huge congratulations. Cant wait to see pics xx

Gonna take tree down today and sort a nice corner for candles! Xx


----------



## Apple111

Yay.. Congrats Ali &#65039;xxx look forward to update..

I keep coming in to see how everyone is going between everything.. Trying to spend some quality time with ds.. Lots of mummy cuddles :) n chilling watching films together.. 
Better go n check the teenager has dragged himself out of bed for 1st day back at school !! Lol..


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ah yes back to school and teenagers. Mine ignore alarm and drive me potty. Just snuggled in bed with my electric blanket on. We will have to keep it of when we co sleep with baby so almost dont mine these extra few days!


----------



## WDWJess

Amazing Ali, congratulations, can't wait to see a pic. I guess he arrived early then but only just? Almost a due date baby! Xx

D-day for me today and sad to say my contractions halted again last night, not even had any BH through the night either. DH has gone back to work. My parents are having the kids for me today as they just get me agitated and worked up so I can't relax especially my 2 yr old as she is just so clingy with me at the mo, won't leave my side and keeps on laying on my bump which is hell when I do have a contraction!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

WDWJess said:


> Amazing Ali, congratulations, can't wait to see a pic. I guess he arrived early then but only just? Almost a due date baby! Xx
> 
> D-day for me today and sad to say my contractions halted again last night, not even had any BH through the night either. DH has gone back to work. My parents are having the kids for me today as they just get me agitated and worked up so I can't relax especially my 2 yr old as she is just so clingy with me at the mo, won't leave my side and keeps on laying on my bump which is hell when I do have a contraction!

My 3yr old is the same. Wonder if they know? Enjoy the peace xx


----------



## greats

Been up all night with contractions. They're currently 3:30 mins apart and lasting roughly 45 seconds each. Lots of pressure. Hospital is a 2 minute drive down the road for me so will be heading in to be checked out when contractions are around 2:30 mins apart. Wish me luck that this is it and not some terrible joke my body is playing on me :haha:


----------



## WDWJess

Midnight - I'm sure they do. Emily has been more clingy the last month or 2 but the last 2 days have been hell. Don't get me wrong I enjoy the cuddles but being only just 2 she still tries to climb on bump and dig her elbows in etc no matter how many times I tell her she can't and I end up getting cross and pushing her off and then we have the tantrums and I'm finding it far too stressful at the minute. DS back at school tomorrow too which means DD will need me to entertain her more.

Greats - good luck, looking forward to updates xx


----------



## Elonaire

Hello everyone, first of all congrats to everyone who has had their babies. 

Took ages to catch up with all the posts but i'm finally here :thumbup:

I have been having much stronger bh for the past few days but still pretty irregular. The other half is also finding it hilarious that I am now walking like I have been riding a horse all day :laugh2: . Pretty sure little Freddy has dropped slightly as I have a lot more pressure in my pelvis/ top of my thighs. Also an increase in cm (not sure if parts of mucous plug or not). Also if anyone has facebook feel free to add me the url is facebook.com/ChellyFreddySmith (name Chelly Hannah Smith) :winkwink: Good luck to everyone!! we are all so close now :happydance:


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks for sharing AliJo! Sounds like a pretty food birth overall! Glad to hear he's nursing so well already. I want a red haired baby! I kinda thought DD would be, and she occasionally has a redish tinge but she's more blonde for now. My hair is brown and so is DH's but he has red in his facial hair and has a redhaired sister. :)

I think we're gonna see the babies start coming fast and furious this week! Hope I'm one of them, lol.


----------



## slammerkin

Greats - positive labor thoughts your way!

WDWJess - DD sometimes drives me crazy too with her elbows and such on my bump. I can't stand it.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- yes!!! so happy for you, massive congrats!!! i had epidural later on in labour too and it was really great and helped so much with the pushing. amazing you did it in 3 contractions, took me like 100 lol

Greats- good luck with labour!!

slammer- i hope u are one of them too :)



elonaire- good luck, fingers crossed it's soon


----------



## greats

No labor, they fizzled out. Seriously want to cry. They stayed at 3.5 mins apart for hours, and they started to get farther apart until I eventually fell asleep at 6am. Now it's 8am and I have to nanny at 830am. But I have a check up at 330pm so fingers crossed all those contractions did SOMETHING to my cervix!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ah greats that's frustrating! Hopefully they did something at least! 

Ali sounds like it went really well! Hopefully the stitches don't hurt too much once the epi wears off!


----------



## kksy9b

Love the l&d story Ali!! I had a late epi with my first and I really think it made the delivery so much better!

Greats- sorry they fizzled out. That's what happened to me last week- DTD and had contractions start, lasted 9 hours 2.5 min apart before it stopped. But it did change my cervix so I hope it did the same for you!

DTD last night and contractions started up right away. They stayed about 10 minutes apart for a few hours before I went to bed. Not anything I thoughtwould lead somewhere but had enough pressure that I'm hoping it pushed me a little further. Next appt is Thursday so will find out!

I'm only a bit jealous of all you ladies that have had your LOs! I think I've accepted that this baby will probably be late like big brother but still hopefully not AS late (C was 12 days overdue...)

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I added you Chelly!

Ooo sorry has fizzled ladies. I was upset but now feel comfortable having more time....for things like eating and laying around...lol xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats- sorry things fizzled! Hope they pick up soon! Exciting times on this thread.

Ali -thanks for sharing your birth story! I loved it! I have definitely heard that when you dilate really quickly the pain is a lot more intense. Sounds like that was definitely true for you. Glad it went well though and that you're enjoying precious newborn snuggles! Congratulations! 

Slammer - hope you don't have to work much longer. I'm glad it is from home! 


Kksy - sorry your body keeps tricking you! Hopefully your labour will be fast once active labour officially starts for real. 

AFM - 37 weeks and 'early term' or 'full term' depending who you talk to! Last week of work finally and I am so glad! Of course it had to be -40 C for my first day back and is going to be like this all week. I can't wait to hibernate!! No major signs of labour but definitely having more and more BH, some accompanied by cramping. Not expecting to go very early, but a couple days would be nice! Since I am later in the month (due 24th), I am going to feel like I am late even if I'm on time since nearlyeveryone will have their babies by then!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

LL- my daughter is a feb baby. I am sure you wont be too la


----------



## greats

Feeling very crampy this morning, my mom is here to help out, so I am about to try to take a nap in a bit as I am exhausted! The contractions have started up again but they're 15 mins apart.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks midnight.

Greats - I hope they get more regular soon, but that you can sneak in a nap first!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- thank you for sharing, you did amazing and he sounds adorable and glad he is feeding so well! 

Greats- that's so frustrating, I'm sorry they fizzled out! Although now I see your post about them starting back up so FX this is the real deal!! 

Kksy- I'm sorry the contractions didn't turn into anything, I hope it's not long for you and you'll have baby in your arms 

Literati- yay for last week of work! And as for being at the end of the month, it just means we have babies ALL month to look forward to! 

I've had more cramping the past week, actually thought contractions were starting last night...turns out it was just gas :haha: 
39 week appointment tomorrow and I'm REALLY hoping more has happened with my cervix especially because my doctor doesn't like to go much over due date and I am trying to avoid being induced. Hopefully those cramps have done something!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for l&d story Ali, sounds like u did fab hon, sorry about the tear..I'm def gonna consider epi, I just hope I get the chance , last 2 births have just progressed so quickly once waters have broke...I dilated so quick last time once they got going.. I really like to avoid that if possible.. I felt it was too much for me and im not that bad with pain..but last was off the scale compared to others &#55357;&#56850;.. 

Sorry things fizzled out Greats.. So frustrating for you. Hope they start again soon &#65039;xx

WDWjess.. My ds is def more clingy lately.. I also have to tell him to mind my bump, he is asking for loads of cuddles latey bless him.. Must be really confusing for them, me and oh have discussed this for after the birth and im going to try and stick to my routine with ds as much as practically poss.. Or oh give him extra attention if I'm feeding.. I'm hoping to breast feed but don't think ds is gonna be happy with amount of time that is gonna take &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.. I'm sure he will get used to it soon enough.. 

I went to midwife this morning for final check up appt.. I was really hoping she would check me n possible sweep but she didn't even check my cervics. Felt stomach, heart rate and did my obs.. She said she thought little one was back to back , I do seem to get lots of back pain in recent days which apparently is a sign of this..big baby back to back just what u want lol..I'm due for induction next Tuesday so she said there was no point in doing internal&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;

I was a little peed off as she was running quite late and had a medical student there I know there were women waiting after me so I think I was rushed a bit.. I wasn't in mood to protest really.. Ive bought a pinapple n plan to eat some of that and get bouncing on my ball, I would like to start myself rather than be induced if poss, don't feel like dtd really..just walking when I can.. Getting loads of uncomfortable BH but not painful ..not regular. Loads of shooting pains in what I think is cervics..managing to walk for about 10 mins max. 

Good luck anyone thats getting close :) hope things progress again soon x


----------



## greats

Contractions are less than 5 mins apart lasting at least 45 seconds, lots of period cramping and pressure. Waiting for a nurse to call me back to see if I should go into L&D or just to my doctor's office.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - sounds like your body is definitely doing something. Hope you've made some progress. 

Greats - that sounds like the real deal! I would imagine you could just go to the hospital pretty soon. Rule of thumb here is usually contractions every 5 minutes lasting about 1 minute for 1 hour before going in! (I'm sure you know how it works since this is your third! :haha:) Seems like if you went to your dr's appointment it could be a waste! But let us know what they say! Good luck! So excited for you!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sounds like you could go straight in greats xx

They dont do cervix checks in uk xx


----------



## greats

Nurse wants me to just continue laboring at home. Said to go to L&D when I can't talk during contractions. Still have my appointment in case. Trying to rest now after walking around the apartment for a bit.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck greats!! I hope things continue to progress for you!


----------



## chitown28

Congrats Ali! See, I didn't jinx you!!! &#128521;

Greats - omg how exciting! Best of luck to you!!! I'm so jealous!

Still NO signs of labor here on my end, but 39 weeks today. Exciting milestone, just bring on the labor now! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Anababe

Ali - Huge congratulations!! Fab birth story sounds like you did amazing.. glad hes taken to feeding well. Hope you manage to get some rest xx

Greats - Good luck, hope things progress quickly for you!

Vrogers - Fingers crossed the cramps are doing something and you see some progress soon!

I think i'm the only one who has a 3 yr old who seriously couldn't care less about baby. hes not in the slightest bit clingy and I know I have no issues to face with Jealousy. Hes very much for my partner so hes not so much a mummies boy at all. He doesn't care about my bump he just kisses it now and again and asks when Evie is coming. I think the jealousy would prob be more of an issue with him and my partner when she arrives tbh, they are like two peas in a pod. Even when hes poorly he wants daddy so ive no worries with regards to him.

Ive been on Antenatal unit all afternoon. Been having some pains last few days in my upper right side of my bump just under my ribs and the worst heartburn, so gave them a quick call just for advice..they asked me to go in to to be on safe side to check BP and urine incase of preeclampsia but all was fine. Took some bloods to just check as the pain in bump is right where my liver is. loads of tightenings on monitor every 6-10 mins but they have been on and off for 3 days.. sometimes regular then ease off. So nothing major happening just yet. Just hoping these crampy BHs are doing something.

Been out all day today so ready for a bath and early bed tonight. Might DTD if i can find enough energy see if we can get these BHs progressing a bit. ALthough im not sure going into labour right now while kids are off school if ideal so guess shes ok in there for a little longer!

Look forward to more labour updates cant wait to start seeing all the babies arriving now :D


----------



## greats

My body hates meeee. They've slowed down again so I managed an hour nap. Dh is out grabbing lunch now. Hoping they pick up again by my appointment... maybe they'll just keep me then lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - aw, that's super annoying! Hope it starts back up!

Ana - well, that's a good thing if your LO won't be jealous of the baby! :) I am glad you went in but nothing was wrong!


----------



## kksy9b

Greats- booo...I hope they pick up again soon!


----------



## greats

Just bouncing away on my ball and doing hip circles to get her into a good position. It's causing BH and she's hitting my cervix.


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry greats that labour seems to be very intermittent. I really hope when you go in you are a few cms dilated at the very least.

Great birth story Ali! How cute to have a little boy with red hair! My husband is very dark, but I have some red in my hair and I have always wondered if we would have a red haired baby!

I am glad the pains were nothing to worry about anababe :) Hopefully labour starts up for you soon.

So many ladies on the cusp of having babies I feel! I am 99% sure I am NOT one though!

Had first proper day of mat leave today and felt so surreal.... I like routine and structure and my day had none. Daughter starts pre school next week, so will be good to get her in some kind of routine.


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - congrats on being on mat leave! I cannot wait! Just finishing up this week or work and then I'm done. 

I'm the opposite and hate routine and structure so I am greatly looking forward to freedom! Then again, A BIT of routine can definitely be helpful and can help you stay productive so I am hoping to at least keep a very very loose routine going for my dd so that her sleep doesn't go all haywire like it did over Christmas. 

I'm glad your dd starts preschool soon so you can get the routine you crave! Hope you get to relax a bit before baby comes!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Encouraging to read about the progress ladies! Hope your contractions become regular again Greats!!

I'm so unsure what to be expecting since this is my first. I woke around 5am having mild contractions and when I went to the loo I noticed some brown discharge which has been coming away slowly throughout the day. Contractions wore off around 8 and I went back to sleep, since then I've been having on and off period style cramping. Does this sound like early labour, or could this just go on for weeks?!? Hah! &#128522;


----------



## Literati_Love

Sunshine - could be the start of something, but it's hard to say. If it's early labour it will increase in intensity and frequency and will definitely become quite regular. If it's just off and on like that though it can definitely go on for some time. The brown discharge is promising though, so I hope it is the start of something for you!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Thank you Literati for your input! I hope so!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would view brown discharge as plug. I would see it as a sure sign.

Vix...i think mines in forever too lol xx


----------



## Ally2015

greats- how frustrating- hope things get regular for you soon

kksy- sounds promising, dtd a few more times!

lit- my goodness that is cold, i would just want to hibernate also!

anababe- glad u are ok

Pompey - yah for mat leave!

chitown- i have a feeling youwill go over 40 weeks, dunno why... hope u are well

sunshine0 sounds promising and maybe the early stages. Mine started off with waters breaking but i did start getting discharge etc after. fingers crossed!


----------



## greats

Still 1cm, just very sore from all the contractions! It's going to be a very long prodromal labor. My doctor said to not bother going to L&D until my contractions are 2 minutes apart for over an hour or if my waters break.


----------



## slammerkin

Oh man, sorry you're having such a stop-and-go experience greats. 

Sunshine I was losing plug and having intermittent contractions for three days with yfirst before real "active" labor started. 

Nothing exciting here!


----------



## Angel5000

I've got my 38/39w appointment tomorrow (Dr says I'm 38w until Thursday, I say I'm 39w already :haha: ). I'm REALLY hoping she checks my cervix and gives me some sort of news. I haven't had a cervix check at all and I just want to know if ANYTHING is happening. 


Ali - Congrats!! Thanks for sharing the story, I'm so glad that this was an easier labor than your first! Can't wait for pics! <3 

Greats - oh wow! Your body just doesn't want to do things all at once! Sounds so frustrating that you're still only at 1cm! FX things progress soon! 

Literati - Yay for being about done with work! :happydance: And welcome to the "near/full term" era! So funny how half the people call it full at 37w and the other half call it near. So many different views on it all. 

vrogers - I had a similar situation - thought contractions were starting but it was gas! :haha: Wow, what crazy things pregnancy does! 


pompey - that's how I felt today - like I had absolutely no structure or routine. I've been on xmas break for the last 2 weeks as a teacher but with the holidays I Had things I Had to do, and now today knowing that the kiddos are back at school and I wasn't there teaching I felt very... off. It's odd. I think once our babies come it will be so much easier to be on mat leave!


Sunshine - this is also my first and things are so confusing sometimes. I have read that period like cramping can be a sign of early labor. A friend of mine told me she never had the definite "contractions" that people talk about until after she was 5-6cm, it was all just period cramping feeling until then (she didn't realize she was in labor until her water broke and she wnt to hospital and they said she was already 6cm). I guess everyone is different. But the brown CM sounds promising.


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - that's too bad you never even dilated from any of that! :( interesting about not going in until 2 min apart. Did you wait that long with your previous kids? 

I actually lost blood-tinged mucus plug probably 3 weeks before I went into labour last time. And I had the odd contraction here and there for weeks... but then when I did go into real labour, my early labour was very brief. Only 2 hours before I was in active labour (which proceeded to take FOREVER! :p). 

I've had tons of crampy BH all day today. But, nothing else too major! My dr appointment is tomorrow where I will get my GBS swab and if she offers I will get her to check my progress. I doubt I'm dilated at all but would be interesting to find out!


----------



## greats

Literati, no not at all! My first I was always told the standard 5-10 mins apart. My 2nd I was induced so that was easy enough. But maybe because I live so close to the hospital? No idea. Either way, I'm not going in or even calling until my water breaks or I have a bloody show with contractions or something like that. It's so confusing!


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - That really is very confusing! I hope the real deal starts very soon for you! 


Angel - I think we posted at the same time! Thanks! Hope you're enjoying your mat leave. Sorry you're feeling a bit lost now that kids are back in school. Do you have anything left to prepare for baby to keep you busy?


----------



## vrogers

I've had lower back pain all evening, only on my right side and pretty low. I'm wondering if it's because of how low baby is? Hoping not because she's sunny side up, but I'll ask tomorrow at my appointment if my doc can tell me! 

I just feel so. done. I want this baby out and I know you can all relate!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Greats...same here. They are contractions NOT BH I am certain of that...but they stopped 2am when LO woke...i was sick now back to totally irregular xx


----------



## Sunshine Star

Not enjoying all the mind games my body is playing with me, haha... Agree with the previous Posters who said this is worse than the two week wait! Aaah!!

I woke about 1am having what I thought were contractions, managed to get back to sleep til 3am and had more for around an hour, regular every 5 minutes for about a minute each time! Very painful but only across my abdomen, I'm guessing these are braxton hicks, but I've never had these before so not totally sure-but they were super painful! Baby was also kicking like mad so made me get up and take paracetamol and check babies heart rate was ok (156) managed to get back to sleep and woke to nothing :( how annoying! 

Hope everyone else has managed a good nights sleep!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Attached Files:







414683fccc152586a702a3da7771d2db.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Apple111

Like it midnight .. Hope things get more regular soon, ive felt sick but not been sick thankfully.. that's not nice for u .. Frustrating ! xx 

Sunshine .. How Frustrating !! Hope things get going again soon for u &#65039;xx im on baby number 4 ..my BH are very tight and I can feel Indtany pressure low down and around back like I need to have BM ..can't really move with them until they pass.. They are very uncomfortable but not painful like true contraction .. Hopefully yours are doing something if they are painful &#65039;xx hopefully not long now ..


----------



## Sunshine Star

That's a great poem midnight! I had at least 7 people text me yesterday to see if baby arrived... Waa! I'm like- I will definitely tell you- I promise- when baby is here &#128584;

Thanks apple- I hope pain means good!!


----------



## vrogers

Midnight- oh I love that!! 

Sunshine- that sounds so frustrating but it does sound like your body is really preparing itself, you are so close!


----------



## slammerkin

Sunshine, did a midwife suggest paracetamol? I just started reading about it after you mentioned it because I have literally never heard of an over-the-counter pain reliever being suggested for early labor pains. It seems to be a common thing suggested by midwives in the UK though now that I'm looking it up. The US equivalent is Tylenol but like I said, never heard of it being suggested here. Interesting difference.


----------



## Ally2015

greats- that must be a pain, i really hope things pick up for you, but i am sure you won't have long to go now :)

vrogers- maybe head is more engaged and you are feeling the pressure more? hope it's soon for you

midnight- how are you? that poem is really lovely! all the babies will come when they are ready and are perfect as they are- whether it's early or late or right on 40 weeks

sunshine- the texts must be annoying, fingers crossed for you :)

slammer- they do suggest paracetamol to help ease early labour pains but in my antenatal classes we were told to try and avoid it as it can make labour longer overall. 

baby Isa was born with a tongue tie, and it's made BF hard for him, so i normally express with a pump. but today he is getting a procedure to get the tongue tie fixed. Its a very simple and easy procedure but i am still so worried and scared for my little bub. wish us luck!


----------



## chitown28

Good luck to you and baby Isa Ally! Hope all goes well. Also hope you're wrong about me going over 40 weeks, haha, but I have a feeling you're right too!

I'm starting to get the texts too Sunshine, they're getting on my nerves!

Beautiful poem midnight!

Had my 39 week appointment today. I moved from a 1 to a 1.5cm dilated (not much, but I'll take it) and am 80% effaced! Good news is that doctor said if I have to be induced they won't need to do any cervical ripening. Yay for the upside I guess!


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - yeah, I was reading a blog post that suggested it might prolong things. I'm hoping to have this baby quickly, haha!

Sorry to hear Isa's got a tongue tie. I hope the revision works and you can get back to feeding from the breast!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ally hope it goes well - it'll make a huge difference to feeding!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Slammer- I just thought if I took paracetamol it might help me sleep and get some energy for a couple of hours. Yes paracetamol has been recommended and safe to take in early labour and in general to help pain throughout pregnancy. To be honest I've not really taken it often, only to ease cramp pains in legs a couple of times, but it is ok the safe list.

I did not know that it would prolong labour! Thanks for that information! I will definitely reconsider using it-and look up more research surrounding it, but was just desperate to sleep last night.

Ally-sorry to hear about the tongue tie, hope the procedure goes ok.


----------



## slammerkin

Getting some rest whenever you can is important sunshine! I hope once things really get going you're well-rested. :) I took some Tylenol earlier on in pregnancy when I was getting nearly daily headaches. I was just curious to learn about the different recommendations in various countries/regions. 

I weed-whacked down below for hopefully the last time before labor today. :haha: Would like to be fairly tidy down there during bleeding/recovery. :blush:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have taken paracetomol with all 3 of mine and had no labour over 2hrs even my first. So not sure on that one. I would rather start with paracetamol and rest then have to have an EPI. I take paracetamol most nights atm to help me sleep xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Chi - that is some great progress! Yay! 

Sunshine - sorry things fizzled out! It sounds like your body is getting very close. Maybe you'll have the baby on your due date! 

Ally - best of luck with the tongue tie removal procedure! I hope he recovers quickly and it helps a lot!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope it goes ok ally xx


----------



## Sunshine Star

Slammer-Weed-whacked &#128514; Haha! I got waxed a couple of weeks ago! I've not been able to see what's going on down there for a while &#128556; But like to stay tidy so just got the therapist to remove everything! &#128584; Hoping I don't go too long or I'll need to go again! It has been twice as painful during pregnancy!!


----------



## Angel5000

I was dreaming this morning that I was in labor. It was very weird because in the dream I was having contractions, and they were mildly painful, I remember feeling them and I remember breathing through them. I was not fully knocked out either because I was very aware of my DH laying up against me with his arm over my chest/belly (which was not very comfortable both in the dream or in real life). Typically if I feel pain in a dream, I wake up and have that pain but today I woke up and no contractions or pain or anything - and DH was right where he was in my dream (and was snoring in RL just like he was snoring in my dream - rather annoying really that dream DH was snoring and sleeping through my labor! :haha: ) was so upset when I woke up and found that I wasn't actually having any pains! 

So, it's day 2 of the official Mat leave. It's really weird because I've been off for 2 weeks already (thanks to the holidays) but it's only now that it feels "weird". I'm very emotional. Yesterday and today everything si making me cry (and I've only been up a couple hours so far today). Throughout the whole pregnancy I've had very little mood swings or emotional issues but right now I'm crying at everything. :cry: 

The week after Xmas I was having so many contractions so often, so close, and now nothing so that it feels like my body just gave up. I told DH yesterday that I don't think she's ever coming out and I'm going to just be huge and miserable forever. And, while I have said it before jokingly, the problem is that now that is really how I feel. :dohh: :wacko: 

She's also moving less - still moves but they are very subtle and so I don't notice it as often and so I feel like I'm not pregnant, just fat. And now I'm not working so that isn't helping. 

Sorry, I'm having a rough morning. 



Literati - I was enjoying the time off while it was xmas break. Now that it's officially mat leave and yet I Have no baby, I'm feeling like I'm wasting valuable time I could be with my LO. I'm going to try to get my head out of the emotional dump it's in today and maybe do some house cleaning or play some video games or something to help me enjoy this more. Unfortunately almost everything for baby is ready - since I Had the last 2 weeks off anyway and I really thought she was likely coming during that week after xmas. I still have to sort out the nursery a little bit since when mom was visiting during xmas that was our only spare room so we had to rearrange a little to fit the air mattress in there for her. lol But that won't take long and baby won't be actually STAYING in that room right away. Her bassinet's in our room for now. 


Sunshine - I've had a ton of people messaging me yesterday too asking if baby had come yet. Apparently since I didn't go back to work this week it felt like the whole school was messaging me! 

As for the paracetamol - I was told in our labor class that any kind of pain killer could prolong labor, BUT they were referring to stronger pain killers. I don't know that tylonel would make a huge difference. I actually took some Tylonel PM last night because I was in so much hip pain I wasn't going to sleep. My doctor hasn't said anything about not taking it - in fact she's the one who told me to take the Tylonel PM to get some sleep. 


Ally - Aww, poor baby boy! :hugs: A friend of mine was telling me her daughter had a double tongue tie (her daughter is about 9 mo old right now), but they only caught one at a time so she had to have the procedure done twice. It was awful for mom, but baby did just fine. I'm sure our LO will do great! I don't know much about it, Is there much of a recovery for the procedure or is it pretty easy fix?


----------



## newbie2013

Slammer - your description made me laugh! That had been my plan for new years day... As it was, the nurse only got halfway through when my waters broke... No idea what it looks like down there, but I'm sure it isn't pretty!

Sorry I've been off for a while... We came home on Monday and have been getting used to each other since. He's been doing really well with feeding and I'm happy to say, so have I. I was worried about it because I knew that was something my mum has no idea about since she bottle fed us. I'm extremely grateful it has been going well so far. I'd love some sleep, though!

I know someone gave birth - was it Ali? Sorry I can't remember - extremely bad memory and I've been catching up over a few reads. Congrats to you and I hope all is going well.

I'm so sorry for those of you with start-stop labour. You must be so frustrated! Looking forward to hearing some more news soon.

I'll check in again. Haven't figured out the photo thing yet...


----------



## slammerkin

Sunshine you're a brave woman. I've never been waxed and I'm sure it would be super painful at this stage! I had to use a mirror and do some contorting, lol. And just used an electric shaver, so it's not totally smooth, just cleaned up, hehe.

Angel - sorry you're having an emotional time. Baby will probably be here very soon!

newbie - I was just wondering about you and hoping you'd post soon to let us know how you were! Glad baby is feeding so well. That's always a relief! So funny they were shaving you and had to stop. I think they only do a bit of shaving here for c-sections - just the top bit close to where the incision would be. For regular birth I'm pretty sure they leave things alone. I didn't take a look at things down there for a couple weeks after having DD. I was too scared. I knew it was swollen and couldn't bring myself to look, lol.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think anything other than horomones will speed up or slow down labour personally. Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hormones*


----------



## Anababe

Sorry to all having stop/start labours. Its really so frustrating!

I've never known paracetamol slowing down labour... I take it most days for pain.

I'm having a lot of what I would class as real contractions tonight, def more crampy/uncomfortable than Braxton Hicks, but there just doesn't seem to be enough regularity to them. they might come every 10 mins for an hour or so then ease off then back again. Im bouncing on my ball and trying to stay active but no real progress as of yet.. hoping they are real and they pick up soon.

I went to see my friends new baby today, hes only 5 days old, wow I forgot how tiny newborns are.. has just made me want to meet baby even more now!

39 weeks today was hoping she would be here by weekend but cant see that happening!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - thanks for checking in! Glad feeding is going well. I am getting all the new babies mixed up. Good thing we have the first page for reference! 

Angel - that is understandable that you don't want to 'waste' maternity leave before baby arrives. I know your doctor wrote you off early. Could you have not used some sick days before taking your official maternity leave? Thankfully I am taking 2 weeks of holidays before my maternity leave starts as well, so I won't feel it is being wasted until those 2 weeks are up! Unfortunately, it is technically unpaid holidays so will make things a little squishy for us financially but I felt it was worth it to spend that extra time with baby later on! I'm sorry all those contractions have stopped. I'm sure they'll start back up again soon. It is disappointing when your body doesn't cooperate the way you want! 


Ana - sorry the contractions aren't getting more regular yet. You could still have the baby by the weekend, though! Good luck! I understand getting more eager to meet your baby after seeing a newborn! My cousin had her baby TODAY and as soon as I heard that I got super emotional and excited for this baby to arrive! I felt jealous even though she actually had the baby a day overdue so not like she went early! 

AFM - so, found out all my super crampy BH the past few days have done absolutely nothing. Got my GBS swab today so got her to do check my cervix. Baby is not quite fully engaged but 'very low.' Cervix is 25% effaced but completely closed. :( It's not like I expected to go this early as am only 37 weeks and I didn't have dd1 until her due date, but feels a bit disappointing that there's almost no progress at all! Then again, she told me that she has told someone before that she did NOT think she'd go in the next week, and she ended up giving birth that night! So of course you never know. :) Part of me is slightly relieved because I do want to finish work up, pack my hospital bag, get those car seat bases installed and do my pre-reg papers before she arrives!


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry many of you are having stop / start labours. It must be infuriating as well as incredibly tiring. I was lucky with Anabella in that I had no pains at all before labour stated and then labored quickly and incredibly painfully. Unfortunately I ended up with a c section :(

I've heard of people taking paracetomol in early labour but wondered if it would actually do anything pain wise? It's such a mild painkiller, I couldn't imagine it doing much?

Ally - I hope the tongue tie snip will help out with breastfeeding and make it less painful. I had awful trouble breastfeeding Anabella and ended up expressing for 6 months!

newbie - glad everything is well and baby is feeding great :)

Angel - everything you wrote re you mat leave rings true with me too. I have been off work since the 15th December, but only struggling more now the busy Christmas period is over. Although today was nice, we went for a walk along the beach and to a soft play.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Paracetamol worked for me. I didnt even have contractions with Jade! Was surreal.. x


----------



## vrogers

Ally- I'm sure it will go well but I can understand the worry! Let us know how it goes! 

Just got back from my appointment, my cervix is super soft but NO dilation change and baby still low and head down. She even tried to "open" the cervix up a bit and couldn't. Since my doctor doesn't like people to go too far past due dates we went ahead and scheduled an induction! It's for Monday the 9th at midnight. I was so against it at first but going too far over makes me anxious and my doctor said I would most likely go a ways over. Ah I'm nervous and it hasn't all set in!


----------



## greats

Yes this stop and go labor sucks! I did some moves from the spinning babies website last night to see if maybe baby is in a weird position, but it didn't do anything to jumpstart labor again. I'm just going to take labor with a grain of salt and let my body do its thing... she has to come out eventually so lol

I'll catch up in a few!


----------



## Angel5000

(sorry in advance for the long update)
Just came from my appointment. After talking to doctor she suggested that I consider going back onto my anti-depressant that I was taking prior to pregnancy. She said the one that I was on before is safe for pregnancy, and especially fine now that I'm less than 2 weeks away from delivery, and is 100% safe for BF. She doesn't usually push meds, in fact she told me it was perfectly okay with her if I didn't want to do it. But, I have SADD and struggle significantly in the winter here (when I lived in Texas I was fine but since moving back to Washington, I do not handle winter well at all), and based on our conversation regarding sleep, and the amount of crying I've been doing in the last few days, she's concerned, particularly about postpartum. I've been really great emotionally all pregnancy but now it's getting to a point where it would be worth looking into because the meds take a few weeks to kick in, if I'm already on it now it'll be better if I end up in a bad place post-birth. And, knowing my own past mental stability, I suspect I'll need it, at least through the winter. I usually do really well in summer/spring/fall but a northern winter is very bad for me. Prior to TTC I had actually used herbal remedies (St. Johns Wart with other stuff) and those were sufficient and worked well, but those are dangerous for pregnancy and dangerous for BF, so it's actually safer for me to be on the sertraline instead of the St. Johns Wart until I'm done BF. 

She's having me start half pills on the lowest dose until after baby comes, so it'll just start to build up. I'm okay with that. I know my limitations emotionally and mentally and I know that I need to be emotionally stable to care for my baby. 


In positive news: she said that the nausea I'm having, plus the extreme emotional stuff is a sign I'm close to labor. She offered to do a check and "stir the pot a little" (Membrane sweep is what I think she was doing, lol). I agreed because I was curious as to how my cervix looked. I'm 50% effaced and she said my cervix is 3cm dilated on the outside and 1.5cm on the inside. :happydance: I didn't realize you could be two different dilations, but :shrug: whatever. She said it looks good. And told me to drink lots of red raspberry leaf tea to help things along (I love having an actual doctor who still encourages herbal and natural solutions!). I told her I'm already drinking 2-3 cups a day and said she thinks it's working and to keep it up :happydance:

She does NOT induce patients unless they are way overdue, she's not a fan of inducing unless there's a strong medical need, so theoretically I could go to 41+3 before she'd induce but she suspects I won't need it. 


Literati - I did end up using sick days for this week that I'm off early. I can't move the mat leave dates once they are set with HR because of the way we use it with my FMLA and the contract they have with my sub, so in order to go out earlier than my preset dates I had to use sick leave anyway. I hate to do that because I Have very limited sick leave and since Mat Leave is unpaid it means I will actually OWE my job money every month for my insurance premiums (they'll pay their end of our insurance because of FMLA requirements, but I have to pay about $300 a month for me and DH, and it'll be more one baby comes and while I'm on FMLA leave I keep my insurance but get no $ which means I owe the school for those premiums). They were going to use my sick leave to pay those but I won't have enough days now. I'll just have to sacrifice most of my first check when I do go back to work to pay the 3 months of back owed premiums. :dohh: I'm REALLY lucky that I have short term disability which will pay out 3 months for maternity leave. It's only 60% of my original pay but will be enough to keep us afloat. 

Sorry that you are still completely closed cervix. :( That sucks. At least effacement as started, that's one positive thing right? And that could change really quickly. Maybe by your next appointment you'll have started to make more progress! 


Pompey - :hugs: I'm glad I'm not the only one! I feel silly because everyone keeps telling me how nice it must be and I'm like "No its not!"

Vrogers -oh that sucks that you haven't even really started to dilate! :( Hopefully you LO comes before you have to get induced, but I could see why it would be good to schedule that so that you don't go too far over. I am scared about going very far over too!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Vrogers- woahbthey induce early. Uk and states are different. They are bit more nature led in europe?

I have mw tomorrow. Not sure if she will offer sweep...going to say no to sweep..and induction..im desperate but also trust my body.

Angel big hugs...i am on my deprssion meds too. I am having placenta tabdms and hope that alo helps.
Night all xx


----------



## Angel5000

Midnight - :hugs: Thanks. :) I'm glad i'm not the only one. I was feeling awful when she was suggesting it, I was feeling like I was somehow a failure. I know that is not true, it's just that I struggle with being on antidepressants when I controlled it so well for so long without meds when I lived in Texas. It's 100% related to the amount of sunlight that we get here though, and the inability to use my St Johns Wart. I always knew there was a chance I'd end up back on them after baby came, and the logical part of me says I'd rather be stable than not. :thumbup:


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - that sounds like you and your dr have found a good arrangement knowing you and your past. Do not feel like you are a failure at all! Knowing your limitations is a good thing, and it's great to be proactive if you are at risk for depression. Your baby will thank you! 

VRogers - sorry you've had no dilation either! It's disappointing, isn't it? That's exciting you have your induction booked. I do hope you go before then, and I'm sure there's a good chance you will. I believe I would not be induced until 41 + 1 and by then I would definitely be more than ok with induction as like you going overdue makes me nervous. 

Angel (again) - I'm really sorry you're going to end up owing money when you get back! That really sucks actually! I have opted to terminate my coverage over my year off as I can't afford my premiums while not working. However, I live in Canada so my basic health care (dr's appointments/hospital visits) are covered publically anyway, and my DH has some coverage for prescriptions and dentists so we will be fine without it. 

Greats - good luck just relaxing and taking things as they come. I'm sure labour will come very soon!

AFM - one day back at work already wrecked me. It was my day off today but already needed a full two hour nap to survive. Couldn't even think of making supper but thankfully my mom surprised me and offered to bring me a rotisserie chicken. Just two more days of work and if I can survive those, hopefully I can actually catch up on sleep before this baby comes.


----------



## slammerkin

Angel I have to pay my premiums while I'm out too, and I'm JEALOUS of your $300/month. Mine are over $1,000. It's insanity. DH and I thankfully saved a lot of money over the last few months, so we'll be fine, but it's truly criminal how expensive and shitty healthcare is here.

I think my practice will wait until a few days after 41 weeks before inducing. Hope to goodness it doesn't come to that.


----------



## WantaBelly

Well my little one had a mind of her own. My water broke December 19th and Londyn was born via c-section a couple of hours later weighing 6lbs 5oz. She is the sweetest little thing. I had a feeling I wouldn't make it until January.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## chitown28

Massive congrats wantabelly! Londyn is such a lovely name, and she is so so gorgeous in the picture you shared! Glad to hear you're both doing well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, wantabelly! How far along were you when she arrived? She's beautiful! Thanks for updating. 

Slammer - wow, those premiums are atrocious! I'm very thankful we have public healthcare here, even if there are some major downsides (long wait times for important procedures, etc.). I hope you don't go that overdue either!

It feels so weird not having Ali update in the last couple days! She is probably the most active member on here so it is strange to not see her updates. Soon we are all going to be very preoccupied with our LOs!


----------



## greats

Congratulations, WantaBelly! Love her name!

Angel, I developed prenatal depression at the beginning of this pregnancy and have been on 50mg of Zoloft (sertraline) since 6 weeks. It has made a WORLD of difference, I can't even begin to describe to you. I honestly should have asked for something years ago. I had some anger issues and when the depression hit this pregnancy, I knew I needed help. It'll take anywhere from 2-4 weeks to fully kick in to where you notice a difference, but once it does kick in, you'll definitely realize it! I refuse to ever get off it. My body was obviously lacking in this department with producing whatever is necessary to balance me out, and I truly believe the sertraline saved me. I am not angry anymore, I am WAY more calm and understanding with not only my husband but my girls! And my depression hasn't bothered me at all since starting it.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you ladies! I'm still really apprehensive but since my doctor seems to think it's best I'm trying to stay calm because being anxious does not help! BP was a tad high today as well, seems like it kept steady climbing 

Angel- I think you are doing what's best regarding the medicine. Take care of yourself first so you can take care of baby. No shame in needing any kind of help be it counseling or medicine, in my book! I'm sorry you are having to deal with that

Wantabelly- she's precious, congratulations!!! Love the way you spelled her name 

Literati- I agree, I miss her updates! I imagine it'll be a little quiet in here when we all have newborns but definitely think it'll pick back up! :)


----------



## slammerkin

I was just thinking about AliJo too! We're holding down the fort pretty well though for now. I'm sure after a lull from birth recoveries we'll all be back here to complain about feeding, sleeping, changing diapers, etc. :)

Congrats wantabelly! She's lovely.


----------



## Momtastic101

BABY IS HERE!!!! 

My baby girl was born yesterday 1/3/2017 at 11:40 pm in an accidental home birth!! 

Hopefully I get around to writing the story soon to share with you all.


----------



## chitown28

Oh my goodness, congratulations momtastic!!! Can't wait to hear your story - sounds like it was a wild ride!!!


----------



## vrogers

Momtastic- wow congratulations!! Can't wait to read the story when you're up to sharing!


----------



## greats

Momtastic, congratulations! Oooo I can't wait to hear all about it!

So how's everyone else holding up? I'm trying so hard to just relax and let my body do its thing, but at the same time I find myself getting really anxious. Contractions just started up again, but I can already tell it's just this prodromal labor... 3 minutes apart lasting 40 seconds. Not very painful, but more intense than just my regular braxton hicks. I'm hoping they don't last all night, again. I need sleep! Lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Momtastic - wow, congratulations! That sounds very exciting - can't wait to hear the whole story! 

Greats - I hope it actually picks up and is the real deal! Sorry you're having so many false starts!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congtatulations to the 2 new mummas xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Greatz good luck x nothing here...not even BH now lol


----------



## WDWJess

Aw congratulations new mummies. Such a cutie Wantabelly and Momtastic I can't wait to hear your birth story as I'm hoping for a home birth!

Greats - fingers crossed your body stops playing tricks on you.

I keep having stop start tightenings, some a little painful some not at all. Have an appointment with the midwife tomorrow, can't decide whether to accept a stretch & sweep or not? I was adamant I wouldn't as Inwant to avoid any kind of interference and just want to let my body do its thing naturally and in its own time but I'm getting so fed up and impatient. I never managed to have a s&s with my other 2 because my cervix was never favourable until after labour had started so I'm also worried that if I agree to one tomorrow she'll tell me it's not favourable and that will really mess with my mindset and perhaps stall my labour further!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jess...same position as me. I have never been over before so this is new to me! I have decided to decline a sweep today as I am ok being 40weeks. I am happy to go to 41+5 without a plan. I am fed up and peed off BUT I need to give my body more time. As annoyed as I am 40+4 really isnt much over in the scheme of things. X


----------



## WDWJess

I think I'll follow your lead Midnight. I know I just need to trust my body on this and like I said i'll only be disappointed if I find I'm not favourable anyway! I think I'm just anxious about the pressure they put on here to be induced at 40+13 and each of my pregnancies have got longer and I'm so desperately longing my home birth!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Same RE home birth. I feel like induction would be not what i want for the sake of holding out. Im preying my body does this as my signs get less every day haha but il asses again in a weeks time xx


----------



## Ally2015

thanks all for well wishes re tongue tie- it was painless and over really fast, but his tongue will feele very different now so he has to learn to latch on again. Need to persevere with him. In the mean time, im expressing and feeding him via bottle. 

angel- no recovery period, he was fine straight after it, he just bled a little but that was over quickly. If i were you, i would try and get as much sleep and rest as poss during mat leave. once baby is here you are going to be so much more tired. Honestly, i am exhuasted. 
I had no idea there were no different dilation's- wow! i drank lots of rasberry leaf to :)
And i guess going on the meds will help- fingers crossed. you need to do what is best, so well done :) please do not feel like a failure about it in any way!!

Newbie- so nice to hear from you and glad all is going well :)

lit- now is the time to do all the pre baby things you need to do! :)

vrogers- induction date- that is exciting and scary i am sure! hopefully she will make an appearance before that!

wantabelly- massive congrats! what a beautiful name!

momtastic- massive congrats to you also, cant wait to hear the story!

good luck to those waiting for labour i hope the wait isn't long for you now.x


----------



## Sunshine Star

Congrats wantabelly! She is beautiful!!

Congratulations momtastic, excited to hear your story!

I've been having on and off contractions, or what I think are contractions, but this morning I woke up to lying in a pool of bright red blood, about a cup full. I immediately phoned the hospital who told me to come straight in.

All my vitals were good and baby seems happy with a "textbook" heart pattern. 

The doctor examined me and I'm just 1cm dilated and removed some clots from up there and did a stretch and sweep. She didn't seem overly concerned, but I am. It was just so much red blood which i wasnt expecting as my mucus plug. I've been having constant period pains and contractions every now and then. 

They've kept me in hospital and booked an induction for Saturday, but I hope I go myself today! But nothing seems very regular. Just a little frightened and ideally would like to know the source of the bleeding.

My placenta was low lying but that had moved by my 32 week scan. 

I'm in a Wee two bedded room by myself just now which is quite peaceful and I've sent my hubby to work otherwise he'd just be bored!


----------



## Sunshine Star

Funnily enough I couldn't access this page through the NHS wifi as it branded it "tastless"?!?!?


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats momtastic!

Oh my, Sunshine, that must have been scary! I hope things pick up for you today/tomorrow and you have baby without any complications! Funny about the wifi blocking this site! I'm surprised I'm able to get on it from work to be honest.

Still nothing here. 38-week appt today, which should be uneventful since they don't do internal checks or anything. Just pee in a cup, BP, weight check. Really hoping to have this baby next week.


----------



## AliJo

First - Mega congrats Momtastic and Wantabelly!! I keep hoping to see more babies born while trying to keep up and failing to find the time to reply or update at all!! I will get the front page updated. Things have been insane.

Update from me - Baby and I are doing great! We got home yesterday, but this week has been pretty crazy. Soon after having my son and being stitched DH informed me that my great grandma had another stroke and is going hospice. He felt awful for having to tell me soon after having baby. Then because this happens my brother decides he has to come up ASAP. Which is awesome because I get to see him, my SIL, and niece. Reason of course sucks, but they also get to meet their new nephew. 

I get home and about 3 hours later they show up. I got home and literally started cleaning. They were coming to stay with us and I had to get DS's room organized so they can stay in there and things just got out of control between me being in the hospital, my brother being over with his two boys while I was in labor, and then just deep cleaning being neglected for months. My brother's oldest dumped ALL of the fish food in the fish tank. That's been a mess and I'm trying to salvage it. 

Also when I get home I check out my DS1's nipple because DH said it's been red and swollen with a hard spot. Sure enough it's quite red and swollen with a decent sized hard spot that bothers him. So I have to call and get him into the doctor hopefully soon. Really hoping later today or tomorrow. 

Also just found out my best friend who sadly lives in another state is expecting their second. 

I am SO GLAD I'm not having any baby blues or postpartum depression symptoms like last time. 

DS2 sleeps like a dream during the day, but won't sleep by himself at all during the night. I finally got some sleep, though. Literally had less than 3 hours from Monday morning at 430 am till Wednesday night. 

Physically I feel like a million bucks. I thought I felt pretty good for just having a child with my first. This one is even better! 

Emotionally I'm kind of off. So many mixes of emotions that I'm kind of in a daze. I'm more happy than sad, but I know it will hit me when I go visit her. Hopefully doing that today. 

The only part that kind of sucks is I expected to have family time with just DH, DS1, and DS2 but now we have a plus 3. Thankfully it isn't bothering me. I don't feel overwhelmed with them being here. I don't know if they'll stay here the whole time or not. They talked about getting a hotel, but they may just stay.

I will get pictures and stuff up as soon as possible. I wanted to pop in and let you all know how I'm doing and that I am keeping up with you! I just can't seem to reply with everything happening in life right now.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, gonna make it a short one as think phone playing up, ive tried 3 times to post today and when ive wrote full post with comments to updates its cut me off and lost it ! So Frustrating .. 
congrats new mummies, gorgeous pic wantabelly and can't wait for ur birth story momtastic xx 
Good luck sunshine and vrogers with inductions, I'm in for induction on the 10th! Not looking forward to it never been induced b4..

Midnight ..Hope things get moving naturally for you surely can't be long now.. You are a very comfy mummy :) &#65039;xx 

Jess .. Hope things get moving naturally soon also &#65039;xx 

Greats .. Hope things get more regular, hopefully once you get into active labour all the stops and Starts will have done some good work ! &#65039;Xx 

Brief update: I have been getting period pains and back ache since yesterday afternoon, and aching in tops of legs..last night for first time got some regular tightenings that were painful and seemed quite regular for an hour or so , much different to BH I have been getting for weeks.. Couldn't sleep through them.. Then they stopped and nothing ! Think I've joined the mind games with some of you ladies.. Def crampung again today but nothing else x

Sorry not replied to everyone will have proper read through n catchup when I can get on my laptop &#65039;xx


----------



## shobbs

So all team yellows that have delivered are now among the team pinks????


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - glad to hear from you! I'm sorry to hear about your grandma. :( You're so lucky that you're recovering well from birth though. My god I certainly didn't feel that great after having my first. Can't even believe you were doing cleaning right after getting home from the hospital! I hope you continue to feel good and can enjoy your brother's company.

Apple - I hope things get going for real for you soon!


----------



## Ally2015

sunshine- oh my that sounds scary, all the best and lots of luck. get some nice magazines and books to read to pass the time. Funny about the website on nhs site, it worked fine for me when i was in hospital!

slammer- fingers crossed for next week

ali- so happy baby doing well. Very sorry about your gran, but will be nice to have family come and stay with you. I feel abit off too, sometimes really happy, other times letharhic and sad. 

DH went back to work today, so was mostly DS and I, my parents were at work, and brothers at school. 
got the health visitor tomorrow, not looking forward to it, but dont know why. not sure what they do?


----------



## Ally2015

oh my goodness, when i submitted my reply, more responses came up

apple- hope things get going soon, and that you can avoid induction


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - sorry you're so exhausted. I remember the unimaginable exhaustion from having a newborn/recovering from birth all too well. Make sure you rest when you can. Productivity can wait! What matters now is your rest and healing. I'm glad the tongue tie procedure was so quick and painless. Hope it really helps. 

Ali - wow, that sounds like a lot going on all at once but I'm glad you're not feeling down at all! Sounds like you're coping amazingly. How is ds1 adjusting to having a brother? Very sorry to hear about your great grandma. 

Sunshine - that is certainly unsettling about all that blood! are they going to do an ultrasound to re-check your placenta? I am glad they have you in the hospital and I hope you go into labour asap! 

Midnight - sorry you're still overdue! I'm glad you feel somewhat at peace with it. 

Apple - I hope things get more regular for you soon.

WDW - trust your instincts! I personally get very nervous about going overdue because of some things that have happened to friends and family members, but I know that statistically the first week overdue isn't really any higher risk than going to your due date. I personally will opt for a sweep at 40 weeks because I find that a lot more natural way to give my body a chance to go into labour rather than risking having to be induced later. If your body isn't ready it won't work anyway. I have another friend who also refused sweeps and even induction but she did finally have the baby 9 days late, healthy as ever! It is whatever you feel comfortable with, so definitely trust your gut! 

Slammer - hope you enjoy your appointment even though it will be uneventful! :) I always find it reassuring to check in with baby's heart beat and all that. :) 

AFM - just plugging along on my second last day of work! Got things sorted with EI benefits so that I can get my max earnings despite taking two weeks unpaid holidays first. My supervisor has told me to go ahead and take it easy. It feels nice to just do my work but not really have any time pressure. What I don't get done, someone else can deal with! Buahah.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just home from hospital. Static growth but they have checked me over. All ok. Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - glad they checked you. Was there a concern, or was this just a routine check because of being overdue? They aren't concerned at all about the static growth? Hope your body gets going soon!


----------



## Anababe

Ali - Glad your feeling well and baby is doing ok. So sorry about your Grandma, sounds like you have loads on but are coping amazingly!

Momtastic & Wantabelly - Congrats to you both!!

Sunshine - Oh how scary, glad your ok and hope labour starts soon for you.

Apple - Hope things get started for you soon.

Midnight - Glad all ok at appt and your feeling ok about being overdue. I am having homebirth and usually refuse too many VEs and interfering, however I do and have always accepted a sweep, i wonder if id have gone over with all mine if I hadnt and maybe because im not allowed one this time that will cause me to be later than usual. I have to wait until 40+5 before Im offered a sweep. Ive usually had one at some point between 39-40 weeks.

Nothing much going on here, lots of on/off uncomfortable BHs, dont seem to be progressing into anything real, feel like ive got a bit of a wait yet. My mum is coming on Monday which is 2 days before im due so kind of hoping I dont go over too much or she will miss the birth, shes only here for a week or so.

Really struggling to sleep at night at the min, loads on my mind so im feeling pretty dead during the day. Be glad when kids are back to school on Monday so can relax a bit.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ana - I hope baby doesn't come too late this time so your mom doesn't have a wasted visit! I, too, wonder if I would have gone late last time had I not gotten a sweep! I got a sweep at 39+5 last time, went into labour at 39+6 and gave birth in the first wee hours of my due date. This time I won't get a sweep until 40+ 0 because of when my appointment falls, so I feel like I might go over this time, especially since my cervix is completely closed and only 25% effaced right now whereas at my 37 week appointment last time I was 50% effaced, 1 cm dilated and lost some blood-tinged mucus plug. This time - nothing! Blah.

I am having trouble falling asleep at night now. Before I had no trouble falling asleep but I'd get insomnia at 3 am ish. Now I don't get the insomnia later on but I'm often not asleep until 1 or 2 am! Bleh. So I feel you on the tiredness! I hope you can catch up on rest soon!!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- thank you! living with parents helps, as they look after him too. I will do my best to rest! great that time pressure if off you. Please do take it easy also, pregnancy is tough as well as post birth. Basically, i think women just need to rest :D

midnight- glad all is ok :)


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Just read through but hard to reply to everyone on the phone.

Congrats to the new babies born!!

I'm sorry for all of us that keep getting teased with labor... EVENTUALLY though it will be the real thing...Despite how it feels, we will not in fact be pregnant forever (this is what I have to keep reminding myself lol)

Ali- so sorry about your grandparents :hugs::hugs:

Had my appt today. I'm 4cm (last week was 3.5, stretched to a 4), still 50% effaced and baby at a -3 station. She offered a sweep but I declined. Belly only measuring at 35 weeks. Dr said past 36 weeks it's not accurate since baby can be down in the pelvis (which this one is). However, because I have a history with a small baby (DS was 4th percentile at birth), she is sending em tomorrow for a biophysical to check baby's weight, make sure there are no cord/placenta issues etc. I'm sure everything is fine but will be nice to be reassured.


----------



## Literati_Love

Kksy - I hope all is well with baby! I'm sure it is, but good that they are checking everything! Hopefully your body springs into labour soon! I can't believe how long you've waited now after all that! 

Ally - I agree! We all deserve more rest than we get!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Lit! It keeps trading and just won't full on start. Hoping once it does start it goes quick. DS was a 16 hour labor, 40 min of pushing...I wouldn't be mad if this was shorter :)


----------



## vrogers

Sunshine- wow that sounds scary! I hope they are able to figure out where the bleeding is from, and either way that everything goes well! 

Ali- glad you are feeling good physically and recovering well as well as not dealing with PP depression! I'm sorry about your great grandma, that's gotta be especially rough with a new baby. I'm sure it's nice to be with everyone but I'm sure you're also ready to bond as a new family of 4. 

Ana- I hope baby comes while your mom is able to be there! Also hope you are able to get some sleep soon, I have been sleeping awfully as well! 

Kksy- it's good they are careful to keep an eye on you and baby, I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Angel5000

After yesterday's sweep I had a lot of bleeding at first (even some looking like "clots" which scared me at first but then it tapered down to almost nothing by evening which doctor said was fine). Now just having a little brownish spotting today which again doctor said to expect. I think I'm losing or lost my mucus plug this morning because (TMI!) when I went to the bathroom and wiped was a large glob of stretchy mucousy stuff. It was definitely blood tinged and I can't be sure if it was actually "bloody show" or just part of the plug and the blood part is still a side effect of the sweep (since doctor said that could take a couple days to finish spotting). 

Related to work: I just got off the phone with HR and am a little annoyed. Since doctor had me go out a week early, I was planning to just input that as sick leave and keep my FMLA dates the same, but HR said I can't do that. Since it was doctor ordered they shifted my FMLA leave dates. The reason this sucks is that now my return date for mat leave is a week earlier - and that annoys me because it's one less week with baby. :( It's actually 2 weeks less, honestly, because the week I was supposed to return is spring break, and because that's a part of my normal allowed vacation time that wouldn't count against me and I'd be back to being a paid employee but would return the week after. 

On the other hand....it means I will go back to work for a week and then we have spring break the very next week so I will have a week of adjustment, then a week off to recooperate (I'll need it!) and figure out what changes I need to make before going back full time hard core. So maybe it is better this way. Either way I've been on the phone with HR most of the day and I'm exhausted from it all. :nope: 

Oh, and they told me that my monthly insurance premium that I will owe has to be paid every month so I have to come up with an extra $300 a month to pay back to my job each month to keep insurance. :dohh: I expected that but it's a real slap in the face when you don't get paid maternity leave to be told you then have to pay your job to keep the insurance that I have to have or I can't go ot the doctor. :nope:


Literati - I would terminate my insurance except that isn't even a logical option in the US, I'll need the coverage for me and baby. :( I could have moved DH off my insurance to lower the premium because his job sort of offers insurance but it's so horrible that we are better off to pay a slightly higher premium than to have him do his own for "free". Since we can only make changes once a year, I don't want to go through that. At least I'm only paying out about $300 a month in my premiums - the job picks up the rest of the premium which accounts for almost $900 a month. So if I look at it that way it's not too bad.... 

Good luck with being back at work! 



Slammer - OMG $1,000+?? I mean, my premiums are over $1,000 but the one benefit I do get is that my job pays almost $900 of my premium and as long as I am not out more than the 12 weeks then FMLA forces them to keep paying that. I'm glad you were able to save up enough to take care of that, but I agree it's ridiculous how awful our medical care is here (and, for that matter, how awful oru maternity leave options are!). 


WantAbelly - CONGRATS!! What a beautiful name!! 

Greats - Thank you for sharing. <3 THat has made all the difference. I honestly didn't start taking zoloft (sertraline) until October 2015, when I realized I couldn't handle being without my "herbs" and I told DH then that I would probably never stop because it made SO MUCH DIFFERENCE. Then I stopped it when I got pregnant because I handle summer okay. I probably should have started again this winter but was doing okay and.... I felt like I should be able to "push through". Mental health is so stigmatized, you know? I'm so glad you shared that you've been on it the whole time, it makes me feel so much better about starting on it again :hugs: 


Momtastic - accidental home birth?! Can't wait to hear the story! CONGRATS! So exciting! :)


Sunshine - OMG I would have been so panicked! I'm so glad that the doctor isn't very concerned, but what a scary time! :hugs: FX That you go into labor soon! 


Ali - Thanks for hte update! Sounds like things are going well! :hugs: I'm so glad that you're feeling well! Take care of yourself, don't push too hard! Sounds like you're going to be busy for awhile. 

WDWJess - trust your instincts. If you don't want a sweep don't get it. I really only did it because I wanted to know what the state of my cervix was. :haha: and, my doctor is very anti any kind of induction unless medically necessary, and yet this is one thing she offered so I guess she doesn't see it as induction? I don't know. :shrug: But I was really curious about my cervical "situation" so I went for it. :haha: I'm glad I did but I don't think it's necessarily going to induce labor. I haven't had labor yet. :( But am having a few more contractions today. 


kksy - hope that everything turns out well at the appointment!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - oh wow, that's so brutal that they're making you start your leave early because of being written off by your dr! Makes no sense to me. Here you would 100% be able to take sick leave until your baby arrives if that happened! I feel very bad for you, considering how short your maternity leave already is! I hope for your sake that baby comes very very soon so you have as long as possible with her. They say if a membrane sweep is going to work, it will work within 48 hours...so hopefully things will kick in tonight or tomorrow morning for you! Will you do another sweep next week if this one doesn't work? Did she tell you how dilated or effaced you are? 

Awful about those premiums. :( I guess it is a good thing your employer pays such a high percentage of them. 

I agree that it will be nice to only be back at work for a week and then gone again. It will help make the transition a bit easier for you. 

That's exciting about losing bits of your mucous plug. With dd1 I lost blood-tinged mucous after my first check and I do believe the blood-tinged part was just because of the check, as I didn't go into labour until a few weeks later (it wasn't a sweep - just a check). However, this time I didn't even have a spot of blood or mucous after she checked me! This baby is in it for the long haul. :/ 

Kksy - I hope your labour this time is only half that length, at most! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Angel- sorry your work is messing with FMLA...I had a similar situation happen when I went on leave with my first and it was really frustrating to find out things were different than you thought going in. That's really great though about only being back a week before getting a week off! After spring break, how long will you have in school before summer break?


----------



## AliJo

Here are some pictures of my little man! I can't get enough of him. He looks so much like his older brother! I had to upload a third to show just how red his hair really is. The second one doesn't do it justice! I'm pretty sure it's going to be curly as well. His hair starts to curl when it's wet and DS1's hair did the same. DS1 had a lot more hair than he does, though.

I'm still in awe and in shock that I can have redheaded children! :haha: DH of course is a redhead, but if I didn't have the recessive gene it was never going to happen. I have redheaded people in my family, but neither of my parents are redheads and not any of my siblings. I have at least 1 first cousin that has red hair that I can think of.
 



Attached Files:







Photo2.jpg
File size: 154.2 KB
Views: 14









Photo3.jpg
File size: 140.3 KB
Views: 15









Photo4.jpg
File size: 159.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Literati_Love

Aww, he's really cute, Ali! That is exciting that you got a redhead. :)


----------



## AliJo

I'll try to catch up better later! DS1 just woke up and demands snuggles. Was starting to type up some responses and he woke up.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- oh he's precious!! That first one made me say "awww" out loud...and that red hair!


----------



## slammerkin

He's gorgeous Ali! I love redheads.

Angel, that BS with your FMLA is sooooo aggravating. In a similar vein I wanted to take my accrued two weeks of vacation on top of my 12 weeks FMLA and was quoted the employee handbook that I can't use vacation to extend my leave. Such utter crap! And yes, my premiums are outrageous. It's over $15k per year in premiums for the "family" option. I'm not sure if my employer just doesn't pay any of the premium, or if they pay a really small amount. I'm going to price out some other plans when baby comes since that puts me into a special enrollment period and I might find something better elsewhere and drop my employer's coverage. 

No labor signs round here, but my poor belly is feeling so stretched and tender. I feel like my skin is paper thin and it just HURTS. God I want to be done with this!

Appointment was quick today. BP, urine, fetal HB, and fundal height all fine.


----------



## Vankiwi

Angel that is a pain about the sick leave! The maternity leave really is bad in the US, I feel sorry for you guys!

Ali he's cute! And the hair!


----------



## kksy9b

Oh Ali, he is just precious!!! My little guy is a redhead also (bleaches out blonde in the summer giving him these highlights I am so jealous of!) and they just make SUCH cute little babies!! Enjoy all those snuggles with both your little guys!

slammer- that is CRAZY that they have a policy that says when you can and cannot take vacation...what does it matter to them?! I hope you are able to find some better insurance options!

So baby has definitely dropped a little bit more or something tonight because I am in full on waddle mode. Feels like they are just laying on my pelvic bone all the time right now and it making it hard to move (especially stairs). Have been having some moderate BH but not very hopeful it will lead to anything at this point.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My baby is here!


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, congrats, midnight! That sure was fast! Looking forward to hearing more details when you're able! :D such an exciting thread these days!

Slammer - sorry your tummy skin is so stretched and sore. I'm wanting to be done with this as well. 

I know this sounds whiny and melodramatic, but I cannot even describe how cranky and miserable I am this evening. I need to be done work SOOOOO desperately. I know I only have one more day, but I honestly don't know if I can make it. Wish I'd let my doctor write me off early after all.


----------



## vrogers

Kksy- I was just about to complain about the same thing! She's been super low for weeks now but holy cow the past couple days have been brutal on my pelvic area! It gets worse when I stand up or have to pee. Can't wait till we can walk like normal humans again haha

Midnight- yay congratulations!! More babies! Hope you are both doing well and you have a fast recovery


----------



## greats

Ali, sooo cute! I was born with red hair but it turned blonde after a couple years! Lol

Midnight, you had your baby??? Details when you get a chance! Lol


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats midnight! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## kksy9b

midnight- congratulations!!! looking forward to hearing your story when you have time. enjoy all those newborn snuggles

lit- i hope tomorrow goes by quickly for you :hugs: i remember that last week of work just dragging on and on before my DS was born. But in 24 hours you will be done and on leave!

vrogers- sorry you're going through the same thing...definitely looking forward to feeling back to normal again and able to walk without looking like a penguin lol


----------



## Angel5000

Ali - OMG HE'S ADORABLE!! <3 <3 I lOVE the red hair! I dye my hair auburn (to cover all my gray :haha: ) and most people think it's natural because of how pale and freckled I am (funny because I have fairly dark brown hair naturally) and they keep saying I'm going to have lovely redheaded babies....to which DH always replies "if we have a red headed baby I'm going to have to wonder where it came from" :rofl: Your LO is very very cute! I'm dying here. <3 


Midnight - CONGRATS!!!!!! That's awesome!!! And so fast!! Can't wait to hear your story! <3 


Literati - yeah, it's ridiculous. Honestly I could have used my sick leave first simply by just "calling in sick" for the week and not telling them that my doctor had put me on leave and they couldn't have done anything about it. But because I was honest and told them my dr put me on leave that allowed them to force me to change my FMLA dates. I should have just not told them, but I didn't want to be dishonest. :growlmad: 

I think she'll do another sweep next week if this one doesn't work. I'm not sure. We'll see. She said I am 50% effaced, and my cervix is very soft. She said that i was 3cm dilated on the outside bit of my cervix ut on the part of the cervix inside (closer to baby) it was 1.5cm. I didn't realize it could be two different amounts but when I think about it I guess it makes sense that given how thick/wide the cervix is that the outside and inside openings could dilate at different speeds at first. She was optimistic that baby was coming soon and told me to drink lots of red raspberry leaf tea, take walks and use nipple stimulation to keep things going. :haha: 

Sorry that you have to make it through one more day. :hugs: You can do it! :) Just a few more hours of work and then you're free! :) 


kksy - This year we are in school until June 21st, and Spring Break is the first week of April. so I'll have about 10 weeks give or take left before I get summer break. 

Slammer - Yeah, the system is screwy and F'd up. I got the same speech, that we cannot use vacation leave to extend FMLA. Buuuuut if I hadn't told them I was going to be out and I had just "been sick" this week and called in on a day-to-day basis they couldn't have stopped me (because sick leave cannot be denied while my "personal days" can, odd situation). But because I was honest up front they screwed with my leave. AND are forcing me to use all my sick leave overlapping with FMLA, which they are allowed to do. I'll go back to work with no sick leave at all. :dohh: :wacko: I can't wait until this school year ends so I can "reset" my leave. 

I hope you can find some better insurance. that sounds insane! I know that there are better prices out there, it just depends on what each family qualifies for and whether the change in coverage is worth the change in price.


----------



## chitown28

Congrats midnight!!!! Can't wait to hear more!

Adorable pics Ali, LOVE the red hair!!

Angel - sounds like good progress!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Superfast but all ok....just got some messages to send then i can post xx


----------



## Apple111

Congrats midnight !!! Glad you are doing ok. Look forward to update &#65039;xx 

Ali.. Beautiful pictures, my ds is a redhead.. We are really hoping this little man has as well when he arrives .. That's def one of the first things I'll be looking for ha &#65039;xx 

No change here just uncomfortable.. Decided to chill a bit.. Taken ds out of nursery this week to have some time with me..Induction Tuesday so im enjoying time with ds, chilling having mummy time and watching films snuggled on couch :) if lo arrives before so be it &#65039;xx 

Thread very exciting at the min &#65039;xx


----------



## Ally2015

ali- he is soooo cute!!! wow! thanks for sharing.

slammer- i feel for you, i was so fed up at 37 weeks i can't imagine how fed up you feel. Glad appt went well. 

kksy- sounds promising, hope it is soon for you

midnight- wow congrats!!! cant wait to hear the birth story!

lit- last day of work now! hope you are feeling better.

apple- hope baby comes before induction.

It is an exciting thread- I cant wait till we have all had our babies and can make this a parenting thread! 

afm- nothing to report except i am so tired, and i end up co-sleeping with isa every night as he does not settle in the crib. x


----------



## Angel5000

Woke up at midnight to go to the bathroom and about 12:30 Started contractions. Mild bur couldn't sleep. I started timing then around 1am and they were about 5 minutes apart but really mild, no pain. Around 2:45am they started to get painful so woke up DH and they continued to be about 4-5 mins apart. We're at hospital now. They are monitoring me for an hour or so and thenn Will decide if they are going to admit me. 

The nurse checked me and I'm 70% effaced and about 3.5cm dilated at the moment.


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - sorry to hear you're so tired. It's ok to cosleep. My daughter hardly used her crib. Those snuggles are priceless. Some babies just have a stronger need to be with you.

Angel - eeeek!!! So excited! I hope this is it!


----------



## WDWJess

Wow so many posts since I last updated!

Ali how gorgeous, my mum is certain this one will be a redhead.

Congratulations again midnight, looking forward to hearing more about how it went.

Angel I hope this is it for you, fingers crossed.

So I decided against s&s at my appointment this morning but it turns out I wouldn't be able to have had one anyway as baby is oblique! Got to go to hospital this afternoon for a presentation scan and if baby is still in unstable lie I will be admitted and likely booked in for a section.
Far from my calm relaxed homebirth I've been planning this whole pregnancy but I know the main priority is that baby arrives safely!
Part of me will be relieved if I do end up having a section as I'm really fed up of waiting but after having 2 babies naturally I would be lying if I said I wasn't nervous about the procedure and how recovery after will go, especially with a 5 yr old & 2 yr old already at home to look after!
Will update this evening.


----------



## Apple111

Angel.. Fingers crossed this is it !! Exciting &#65039;xx 

WDWjess.. Hope you have a plan soon ...I'd be nervous re section as never had one either..i might need to have one ..like u said as long as baby is ok &#65039;xx fingers crossed for u hon x look forward to update :)


----------



## Angel5000

They admitted me. I went up to 4cm after that hour and they said my sac was bulging. Getting gbs antibiotics now :)


----------



## kksy9b

Angel- wahoo!! Good luck hun...I hope things progress quickly for you and your LO arrives soon! Praying for a safe labor and delivery and s healthy momma and baby!

Jess- good luck at your appointment! If you do need a section, i hope it goes smoothly and you have a quick recovery! I have heard several times recently to ask for stitches over staples to close the incision as it had a lower chance for infection etc

AFM, baby shifted overnight so I am no longer waddling! Still pressure on the left side but nothing like it was yesterday. I go in later this afternoon for my biophysical to check on baby and make sure I'm good to go over (unless baby comes this weekend, which I feel is unlikely but you never know!)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope alls ok Jess.. oooh angel baby birthday buddies x


----------



## slammerkin

Yay angel! Wishing you a smooth, complication-free labor!

WDWJess - I'd be scared of a section too, but I know plenty of women who had good experiences, so I'm sure you will be fine if that's what ends up happening. It will be exciting at least to meet your baby finally!

kksy9b - glad you have some relief from the waddling. Hope the BPP goes well.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - that's very ok to co sleep! Some babies really do need it. And some need it in the long term, while some babies only need it early on. You never know! I think the best thing is to just go with the flow and do what baby wants. :) I hope you start getting more sleep soon. 
Thank you - I'm very excited it's my last day and I at least had a better sleep last night. Yesterday I was very sleep deprived! 

Angel- yay for being admitted! So happy and excited for you! And sounds like you're in great time to get all your antibiotics in first! Hope it all goes smoothly for you. Can't wait to hear more! 

WDW - I would definitely be nervous about a section but definitely baby is most important! I hope maybe she'll suddenly get into the right position for you! Keep us posted! 

LAST day of work today! Woohoo! And dd surprised us by sleeping through the night in her own bed for the first time ever! :o I don't expect it to happen again right away as she's had good-ish nights before and then immediately regressed to terrible levels, but it still gives me hope for the future! We made sure to give her lots of praise and let we know how proud of her we were! Unfortunately, I ended up waking up several times worrying if she was breathing or not since she normally would have been in our bed by 2 am!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - congrats on your last day of work! And on DD sleeping through the night in her own bed! I know just what you mean about worrying if she was still breathing, lol. Been there, done that. My DD has been staying in her room all night most nights lately, and it's amazing, but also weird!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - Thanks. It definitely felt weird. Sounds pathetic, but I miss her when she spends longer in her bed. I'm sure I'd get over it if she kept doing it though. ;) I am so glad your dd has been sleeping through the night quite often! Has she still been going to sleep on her own as well? Such progress! 

Midnight - I'm still quite eager to hear your story!


----------



## WDWJess

Thanks everyone. I'm back home!
After seeing midwife and a Dr and them then getting the opinion of a consultant they were happy that although he could still move again he is currently head down centrally so have let me come home on the proviso that if I go into labour over the weekend I go straight in to deliver at hospital rather than home birth. If he's still not here by Monday I have to go back in for a re-scan and if they are happy with his position still I can reconsider my home birth. Looks like I've got a troublesome one on my hands lol!


----------



## Vankiwi

Good luck Angel!

Jess glad you got the news you wanted!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - She's hit-or-miss on going to sleep on her own now, lol. She did it for two weeks straight, but of course changed things up, and sometimes won't now. I just try to encourage it and talk it up about her being such a big girl, but go ahead and lie down with her if she really wants it.

WDWJess - glad you have a temporary plan in place, and I hope baby gets into a good position for you!


----------



## pompeyvix

Midnight - I can't believe you've had your baby!!! Boy or girl? Can't wait to hear your birth story.

Good luck Angel, wishing you all the best for a quick and safe delivery :)

Brilliant news WDW, I am hoping your scan on Monday still shows baby is head down.

Ali - your little boy is gorgeous with such striking hair :blush:

LL - my daughter still bed shares with me and she's 4 :blush: I know I am going to end up having her on one side and little boy on the other. I just hope it works out. I totally get missing LO when she is in her own bed. On the odd occasion Anabella has slept on her own, I've felt very out of sorts. And YAY for last day at work! :happydance:

Glad you're less waddly kk!

I had a call from the hospital today and they want to move the date of my c section to either Friday 20th Jan or Weds 25th Jan. What a pain as I've psyched myself up for the 23rd. I would prefer the 25th, but that takes me to 41 weeks and I will be worried about naturally going into labour and having complications with such a big baby but then the 20th is only 2 days past my due date and won't give him anytime at all. I have another scan tomorrow, so I think I'll see what happens as a result of that and make a final decision. I have to phone them Monday and let them know. I think I am going to be one of the last ladies on this thread to have a baby at this rate!


----------



## Apple111

Pompeyvix .. how big are they predicting Ur lo to be ? They said they thought mine was 7lb 10 at 36 weeks.. And if I went full term im possibly looking 10lb.. I Know they are not always right..im sure they said same for my last and he was 9.7.. But that was enough for me lol!! they are inducing me on 10th which for me is 9 days early and then of that doesn't progress giving me a section. My dr said he def doesn't want me to go over 39 weeks due to size..who knows what he will weigh? He feels like he has no room at all bless him x are u going to go for 20th? &#65039;Xx

Good luck all other ladies, going to be a busy week with babies :)


----------



## vrogers

Angel- yay! Good luck! 

WDW- I hope you are able to have your home birth! A c-section freaks me out too but it's like you say, whatever is safest for baby! 

Kksy- glad your pain is gone, thankfully mine is too! Not sure if mine was baby's position or what but so glad it's gone for now 

Literati- yay for last day of work and dd sleeping in her own bed! I completely understand the worrying thing, I know I will be the same exact way! 

Pompey- that's so frustrating, I'm sorry they are wanting to move the date! I keep hearing how hard it is to determine a baby's weight at this point so I always wonder what makes them determine babies are too big/small? Hopefully after tomorrow you'll have a better idea of which date to go with!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I'm going to catch up with everyone from this afternoon later tonight but wanted to post a quick update. Had my BPP done and baby passed with flying colors! Everything looks great. I haven't seen them since 20 weeks and omg...They have these big chubby cheeks that I just cannot wait to kiss! Weight estimate is 8 lbs 10 oz.....So I'm a bit nervous of pushing a baby that size out! DS was 6 lbs 13 oz and he was 12 days late. Thankfully weight shouldn't really fluctuate too much for the rest of the time (right?!?!)

In any case, I'm happy knowing all is well and if baby doesn't come this weekend feel comfortable not getting an induction and let things go a bit longer.


----------



## Anababe

Literati - Congrats on last day of work and on DD sleeping through. My DS2 and DD both slept with me until they were 6 and 5. They only stopped around a year ago and it took me a long time to get used to it. I had to do it because my OH moved in with me and it just wasn't ideal, I love it now and am so glad they moved into their own rooms with very little problems, the only downside is if my OH isn't staying home for the night I can't sleep without someone in bed so I have to bring one of the children in lol

WDWJess - Hope baby stays head down for you and you get the homebirth your hoping for!

Midnight - Already said on fb but Congrats again on baby! What a super quick delivery can't wait to hear full story!

Angel - Good luck!

Ali - Your lo is gorgeous love his hair.. my youngest was born red like that but he's blonde now. Considering I've got naturally red hair all my babies are very blonde!

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Hardwork on my phone!

I'm totally fed up, the on off constant BHs are driving me mad but what's worse is how much pain I'm in with this spd and my herniated disc. Together it's making it impossible for me to even move now without huffing and puffing or moaning in some way. Went to see my horses today and walked for maybe a mile.. helped bring on some crampy strong BHs but mainly has just caused me to be super sore tonight. 

I don't think she can drop any lower it feels like she right between my legs ready to fall out haha

Its 11pm and I went to bed two hours ago but can't settle so got up to have a bath. Actually can not wait til mum gets here Monday.. it will certainly help make the days goes quicker so I'm not constantly thinking about going into labour!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - well, at least she did it sometimes! I would do the same if I were you.

Pompey - I will probably be after you, especially if you choose the 20th! 25th definitely does seem more likely you'd go into labour by then. Sorry they are changing it on you. That must be unsettling after you'd already geared up for a specific date! Did you go overdue with your others? I'm sure I'll end up sleeping with dd1 on one side and baby on the other too. It's going to be squishy - we only have a queen bed and DH is there too! 

VRogers - thank you. Are you feeling like you have any signs of labour soon? 


Kks- so glad the bio went so well and baby is doing great! I did push an 8 lb 11 oz baby out and I survived haha (although can't say it was fun haha). 

Ana - I totally get that. When DH is away, I let dd sleep the entire night with me instead of starting in her bed - and it's definitely more for me than her! I love having a cuddle partner hehe! 

Sorry you're so fed up! I hope real labour comes soon.

AFM - well I am beginning to think that STTN thing was a bad sign after all. I had a big scare this evening when I realized I hadn't heard dd in a while and I came upstairs calling for her and she didn't answer. When I got upstairs I found her lying on the ground! I screamed and ran to her but thankfully she was just asleep! Phew! But that is VERY uncharacteristic for her and she has literally never fallen asleep on the floor before. She hates sleep in general and will only fall asleep prematurely in the evening if she is very ill (usually with the stomach flu). My suspicion is that she is now having symptoms of fifths disease, as the incubation period can be up to 3 weeks long and it has been about that long since the boy at daycare got the rash. Sigh! Just in time for me to be off work. Hopefully I won't get sick before the baby arrives, but I also don't want the baby to get it from me after? Will have to talk to my dr again on Wednesday.

I am happy to be done work but it hasn't really sunk in yet because I had to spend a lot of time applying for EI this evening which was very confusing and put me in a bad mood. Now tomorrow I have a hair appointment and a pedicure booked for the afternoon. Sounds so spoiled to be complaining about that, but it means I will be out for about 4 hours in the afternoon tomorrow, and I just want a lazy lounge day to do nothing.


----------



## vrogers

Kksy- glad baby is doing well! I can't say anything for size since I haven't done this before, but I hope it isn't as bad as you think when pushing! I'm pretty nervous about that part as well 

Ana- I'm sorry you are in such pain! I hope everything improves quickly once baby is out-you're almost there! 

Literati- wow even my heart dropped for a second when I saw that she was lying there, glad she was just asleep! Guess her body really needed it. I'm sorry she's probably not feeling well, poor thing. I hope all of you stay sick-free, new baby on top of sickness sounds awful. 
Unfortunately nothing new seems to be happening here, I have been cramping (BHs I assume) more frequently the past week or so, and can tell baby is very low but haven't had contractions or loss of mucus plug or anything. I would LOVE for that to quickly change tomorrow or Sunday so I can avoid induction though!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - yes it was a scary moment! Ah yes I really hope things change for you before your induction! Your induction is set for Monday already, yes? Either way, it's exciting that your LO is coming very soon!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh goodness, I'd have freaked out too Literati! I hope she gets over it soon. What poor timing with the baby. All the best thoughts your way for staying healthy.

vrogers i think labor is so different from woman to woman - and probably birth to birth. My mom always described labor and pushing as more HARD WORK than pain, and I wouldn't call her a strong or pain-resistant person. I can say that earlier labor when I was feeling contractions in my low back seems to be the more painful part in my memory. Despite pushing for 4 hours, I don't recall that being super painful - it was just such HARD WORK, and there were definitely some odd sensations. I also didn't feel the time pass. I thought I'd only been pushing like 45 mins to an hour. Maybe this one I'll experience it differently, since it will likely go faster and maybe be more intense. Point is - try not to be fearful. Maybe I'm saying that because I need to hear it too! I'm nervous too!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- yes, Monday! I'll go in Sunday just before midnight. It is a very surreal feeling! 

Slammer- see that makes me feel better. I know everyone's experience is completely different but the way you described it being hard work rather than super painful just makes me feel better and sounds more manageable!


----------



## Angel5000

I'll update with the whole story later but I wanted to share that Baby Melody arrived today at 1:51pm. 7lb 2oz. I'm in love <3 I cannot believe that I created this little being. After 2 years TTC, I just cannot believe my rainbow is here. 

One piece though - I originally said I'd try to go natural but the last half of. My labor went super fast (from 4 to 10cm in a couple hours after spending 5-6 hours just getting from a 3 to a 4) so I opted for epidural.... but it never properly took. They couldn't get me numb properly so my birth ended up being essentially natural anyway. Most painful thing ever - her head was having a rough time coming through , but I survived and I can't believe how beautiful she is.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2694.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ally2015

Will reply to everyone later but just wanted to say congrats to angel!!!! Melody is a beautiful name! Well done!!


----------



## greats

Congratulations, Angel! Beautiful girl! Hope you're recovering well!


----------



## Apple111

Wow .. Angel filled up when read your post ..beautiful little rainbow..congratulations hon, enjoy your newborn cuddles &#65039;xx 

Getting excited to meet our new little man now :) good luck all ladies that are close &#65039;xx


----------



## chitown28

She is so precious, congrats angel!!


----------



## vrogers

Angel- she is adorable, congratulations!! Love her name!


----------



## AliJo

Congratulations Midnight and Angel!!! I got the front updated! We're getting so many babies!

Angel - Melody is BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations!! I'm sorry you had a rough time towards the end. I can only imagine the pain.. it was bad enough for me and I went from 6-10 in less than 3 hours. I really do think it makes a difference how fast you're dilating. 

It's still surreal to me to have baby at home with me. I feel like I should still be waiting with everyone else! It can happen so quick. 

Thanks to everyone commenting on DS2! He's definitely a little heart breaker just like his brother! This board definitely has some of the cutest babies around!! I'm so happy to have a redhead! I don't expect it to change, but it's possible. I can't wait for him to have a full head of hair that I really expect to be curly like his brother's! I hope it grows as fast! 

I know someone asked how DS1 was taking to DS2 and I don't think I said anything about it. I've attempted to submit replies so many times and have failed. I need to just make a word document. :haha:

Anyways, he's doing awesome! He hasn't been jealous of his baby brother at all. The only thing he has been jealous of so far is the baby items. He's mostly curious and the first day he was home he "helped" me burp him and change his diaper. He often runs over to see why baby is fussing or crying. If baby is in my lap and DS1 wants up or attention he generally just joins. He's wanted me to follow him a few times while I'm feeding, but hasn't thrown a tantrum over me not getting up. I know there will be tough times, but he's been so great so far! It does help that he has his 1 year old cousin here to play with, though. During the night is the hardest. Baby won't sleep by himself and I'm trying not to co-sleep. He does throughout the day, but not at night. I think his days and nights are flipped. I have co-slept, but for the most part I've avoided it because DH stays up at night with my brother so he takes DS2 for the most part and I've been able to get some sleep. I can get him to sleep on his own towards the end of the night. 

When it comes to labor. I feel being in bed makes it so much worse. If you can get up and move around and find a position that is more comfortable. Do it. I mean, I did get to a point where I couldn't move through a contraction it was so intense, but that was pretty much time for me to push so I guess that's to be expected. The intense pain didn't last all that long, but it just felt like it was long. Most of my labor was very manageable! I am glad I didn't feel baby tear through me, though. It was nice having a clear mind to greet him with. 

Lite - That would be super scary! I start to worry about DS1 if he goes to bed and doesn't wake up looking for me after a couple of hours! I would definitely think he was ill if he did that. I probably wouldn't be excited about having anything to do either.. especially that. I'm not big on those things! 

Ana - That sounds rough, I couldn't imagine dealing with back problems while pregnant. My brother has some serious back problems and is being released from the military due to it and he's just miserable at times. 

Kk - I'm glad baby is okay! That has to be a huge relief! 

Pompy - That has to be a tough decision. Hopefully your scan helps you decide! 

Jess - Glad he's head down! Hoping you get your home birth after all! The troublesome ones can be fun! DS1 definitely was one and he's taken me for an interesting journey. :haha: 

I'd keep commenting on everything and I'm sorry if I missed something recent, but I really don't think anyone wants to see me publish a book! 

AFM - We went to see my great grandma yesterday. It was rough seeing her like that. Hits harder when you have to face it. I just hope it isn't drawn out. I really don't want her to suffer. She's doing well considering, but she looks awful. She had a seizure so she's really banged up. I saw them transferring her and it made me mad because they were probably hurting her. Unless she wants to try to walk, they shouldn't do it. They have physical therapy out there today to evaluate her and change plans, so hoping they say no more walking. She had baby T in her lap for a short while. I'm so glad she got to meet him and happy for the two years DS1 was around, but it's hard seeing my only grandparent in my life leaving. She's been ready for awhile, but I wish it wasn't in such a way. 

I also finally got my iron prescription. I shouldn't have put it off because I've been increasingly getting dizzy and lightheaded the last couple of days. Should start feeling better soon, I hope. Being out yesterday had me totally wiped out. I still feel really good overall.

My milk is also coming in really well and I have to pump because DS2 doesn't eat enough yet. I didn't have that problem with DS1. It increased about the same rate he increased his feedings. I basically drown DS2 sometimes! 

Going to try to keep up better. Really hard with family being around and having baby!


----------



## greats

Ali, thanks for your update! I'm so sorry about your great grandma. I hope she receives the best of care from here on out! And very happy to hear she at least got to meet your newest little man!

Afm, I am hurting everywhere. I went grocery shopping yesterday trying to walk this baby out, and it did nothing but make my SPD flare up so badly that I'm bed-bound right now. I wouldn't wish this pelvic pain on anyone.

I have the option to being induced starting this Monday the earliest because of my pain. I have an appointment Monday morning to check on baby and discuss everything. I had originally just wanted to go into labor all on my own, but trying to keep up with my 4 year old and 18 month old is impossible with this pain, so I'm about 95% sure I want to go ahead with an induction. Not sure if it'll happen on Monday but probably sometime next week so long as the doctor is ok with it still.

I've been feeling very anxious about childbirth again and I don't know why! I guess I'm worried that labor will take forever like my 1st whereas my 2nd my induction was less than 6 hours from start to the birth of her. Plus I'm worried about handling my 18 month old and a newborn... dd#2 has been an absolute handful the past few weeks, like an absolute crazy toddler just climbing on everything and causing so much mischief! Dd#1 wasn't like this at all so I'm at a loss.

Sorry for all the moaning, I can just tell I'm running out of steam and so desperately need a few hours to myself at this point. Xo


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Angel she's beautiful! Xx

Greats - Totally understand about your pelvic pain. I honestly don't know how much more I can take of it. Hopefully we won't have much longer to wait now.

I'm so tired today. Contracting roughly every 7-10 mins this afternoon.. some quite painful some just very tight and crampy. I'd think it was the real thing if it was progressing at all but they don't seem to be changing at all where I'd be expecting them to become a bit more intense now if it was really thing. 

Think I'll try have a nap and see how they are in a couple hours.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ana - sorry you're not progressing! So many frustrating false starts on this thread. I hope it progresses soon. 

Greats - sorry you're in so much pain! An induction definitely might be the best option for you. Sorry you're feeling nervous about dealing with a baby and your two LOs. That is very understandable. I can't imagine only having an 18 mo gap! But I'm sure you'll adjust and it will be ok! 

Angel - congrats!! I am so happy for you that your baby is finally here! So sorry your epidural didn't work! My first epidural did not work with dd1, and I was in so much pain with contractions 2 minutes apart lasting 90 seconds long (so only 30 seconds in between) and so intense I couldn't move! Thankfully, a different anesthesiologist was able to give me a second epidural and that one worked (although it had worn off by the time it came to push so I go to feel all that joy as well haha). It's terrible that you were never able to get one that worked at all! Sounds like you did awesome though! Good job! 

Ali - thanks for updating! So glad your ds1 is dealing with the change so well! Yay!


----------



## Apple111

Ali, thanks for update, bet it's amazing to have lo at home :) it's good that your DH is doing some shifts so you can get a nap.,sorry to hear about your gran, glad she met your lo..hope she is comfortable hon x im gonna try and take on board your comments of position in labour. I was in so much pain last time but couldnt move from the bed as lo had a bowel movement so I needed to be on a monitor, he was big baby and I struggled to get him out. I'm sure it might have been easier if I could move.. I also dialated from 3 cm to 10 in about 25 mins last time with no time for any pain relief, I really hope it's not like that his time..it was too much for me ..&#65533;&#65533;

Greats / sorry you have spd I had it last time and had to finish work early, it's horrible., I was uncomfortable for a couple of weeks after delivery then ive been fine since, Im surprised I havnt got it this time as they are saying lo is roughly same weight as last ds.. 

Ana/ hope this get more regular for u soon hon, &#65039;N fingers crossed it's nice easy birth xxxx

I'm just all over the place at the min, last few days was just crying at everything , even the soaps lol...I started havivg really uncomfortable contractions last night about every 5 minutes, really thought it was time, adrenalin kicked in and I was running to loo for bm sorry tmi lol.. Got a shower then they stopped.. Fortunately then had best night sleep in days as ds slept through although nice scared me and I have to go and check him make sure he is ok like u other ladies.. He is usually up at least once for a wee :) .. Oh well induction Tuesday if I get that far.. I'm thinking I will, worked it out today and last ds started naturally exactly a week from now and others have been over so not convinced this one is going to come b4 induction.. At induction I'll be 38+5, earliest I've been is 39+3.. We will see.

Hope all other ladies are ok,


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I'm sorry about your great grandma! It really is hard to see- I remember seeing my grandma in the nursing home for the first time and she wasn't very mobile or talkative like she had been. It's hard! I hope she is well taken care of and that you have as much time with her as possible. 
Glad your ds has taken well to the new baby! 
I'm going to remember your advice about moving around during labor. Not sure how much I'll be able to with being induced and hooked up to an IV for but I will try as much as possible! 

Greats- sorry you're in so much pain! Wouldn't blame you at all for taking the option to induce. I'm super nervous about how I'll handle labor and delivery as well. I hope it goes better than you think with dd2 and new LO! I can only imagine how stressful that is not knowing how it'll go 

Ana- that sounds exhausting. Hopefully it turns into the real thing asap but after you're able to nap! 

I'm getting more and more nervous about Monday..can't believe I go in tomorrow night! Was really hoping to go naturally today but doesn't look like that will happen. It's just the anticipation and not knowing what it'll be like, how long it'll take and also knowing I'll be in pain-not fun. But so ready to meet baby girl!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- missed your post while I was typing! I hope it happens for you without having to be induced! I'm right there with you, will just be a day ahead. I hope either way- induction or naturally- it is safe and fast for you!


----------



## Apple111

Lol vrogers I was just reading back and was going to edit my post to comment to u too lol.. Hope it all goes ok for u hon, I'll be thinking of u &#65039;xx 

Slammer def agree with the comments re: pushing more hard than painful.. It's that blooming pressure u never forget, think I'm just talking positive as well because I need to hear it &#65039;xx ha x keep reminding myself we are designed for this haha x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I hope the induction goes well if it does come to that. You never know though and a lot can happen in a couple days! Good luck! 

VRogers - the anticipation is definitely anxiety-provoking! It would be weird knowing when it was going to happen because then there's more time to stress about it in a way. But I'm sure you'll do great! Hopefully your body responds quickly to the induction. Or, who knows, maybe you'll go into labour tonight! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Ugh! I am so frustrated! Just spent the entire afternoon getting my hair done and getting a pedicure. I hate getting my hair done, especially while pregnant, because my scalp is so sensitive it really hurts the entire time and I get so hot that I sweat like crazy. Then the chair at the spa was SO bloody uncomfortable that my back and tailbone were completely killing me by the end of the pedicure. I waited there extra long at the end so that my nails could completely dry before I put my socks and boots on because it's -40 out and I didn't want to walk outside in flip flops. The girl reassured me they were completely dry... Well, guess what!? They weren't! :( got home and took my socks off and half the nail polish came off with them. :( I don't even have that colour at home so I am going to have to remove it all and paint them with my own polish after ALL that! I could scream! Am crying right now. What a waste of a day. Don't even care about the $$ at this point. I just wish I hadn't sat there in such discomfort for so long if this was going to happen!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- oh no, I'm sorry! I would be upset too, especially with how hard it is to paint my toenails myself. I think I'll keep socks on the whole time at the hospital just because I'm too lazy to try to make them look decent. The lady shouldn't have been so confident that they were dry when she obviously didn't know!


----------



## AliJo

Greats - I don't blame you for wanting the pain to end. Constant pain can really take a toll on anyone. I wouldn't wish the SPD that I was dealing with and I'm sure it was mild compared to most! A 18 month old and a newborn at the same time seems scary to me! I remember DS still being pretty dependent on me at that age. Hopefully it all works out. 

Ana - Hopefully it turns into something. Mine were like that till out of nowhere they just started getting worse rapidly. I was having blood tinged CM as well, though. 

Lite - Yes! It's such a relief, I was definitely afraid of how he would react. I expect it to be a little different once his cousin leaves. He's been busy playing with her for the most part. Although I did have several hours of just the boys and me and it went really well! DH kept apologizing because he was gone much longer than he expected, but it turned out fine. 

I'm so sorry your day out, which I knew you really didn't care about in the first place, was so bad. Treat yourself to something nice tonight.. like a gallon of ice cream or something! :haha: Really, though. Do something to help relax yourself. 

I went to convert -40 C to F instead of trying to math it.. and it mind boggled me for a second when I did it because it was the exact same! Ha.. 

Apple - Make sure you mention the fast dilation when you go in or even before. They might be more willing to have you ready for an epidural or give one early if that's what you want. I know you were talking about how you might want one but didn't have time last time. Hopefully you have a much easier go this time. I hated being "strapped down" with the monitors and IVs that's why I tried to go in late, but I almost pushed it too late. Took them 2 and half hours to get me the epidural. I really don't think it should have taken that long, but I guess that's what I get for not calling! 

Vrogers - Maybe a ball will help? That way you're moving but not necessarily up. Where I went allowed us to get in the shower, but it was too late for me by the time I asked since the epidural was on the way although I had to wait on the darn blood volumizer. 

Thanks to those in regards to my grandma. They have the same nurse that was responsible for my grandpa's hospice care so I think that really helps my aunt and grandma. 

It's kind of a sticky situation at the moment to go visit. My "mother" is up here to visit with her boyfriend and I don't want to go over there when they are there. I could manage if it was just her, but not her boyfriend. I told her as soon as DS was announced that she was more than welcome to come see him, but he was not allowed around him or my future children. He's a true POS in my opinion and I'm not going to willingly allow my children around such crap. She complains about it when she gets the chance, but I don't flinch at all on my decision. She hasn't said anything to either of us since baby T was born. Which I don't expect anything because we had a heated email session and hasn't said anything to me since. She just shared the announcement that DH posted and that was it. No mention of coming over to meet him. Which is completely fine by me! Sorry about the rant. We don't get along, if you can't tell. I feel sorry for my brother because he doesn't want his daughter around him, but he was guilt tripped into going. 

Just relaxing at home with the two boys at the moment. DH went to the store to get the rest of the stuff for supper.

Baby T sleeps a lot during the day and is restless at night still. Hoping it starts to flip. He is such a great sleeper during the day! He's doing great still. I try not to bother him for feedings because he is good about letting me know. I'll probably be more relaxed about it after the home visit from the nurse on Monday. 

DS1 is doing really good with his language development! He has a game on his tablet that I really like him playing because it teaches words and they have to place the letters into the right spot. Well he was scrolling through the words and was repeating them back! I'm glad he's catching up to where he should be. I figured he was just taking his time, but it's still bothersome when you're not 100% sure.

Sorry for the long post. Seriously, I should just put that as my signature! :haha: I'm sure you guys don't mind, you either read it or you don't! I don't really have many people to talk to about this stuff so it's nice to be able to say it to someone! So thank you for tolerating my stories!


----------



## slammerkin

I like your long posts AliJo, so have at it. :)

Literati - so sorry your pedi got ruined. Sounds like a big waste of time and I'd be pissed too. Poor thing. 

Those of you in pain and having on and off labor, sending you all the best vibes to get the real deal going soon!

DH had predicted today as baby day (a couple weeks ago) but alas, no baby. I predicted the 10th, so I could still be right. Nothing happening here though.

We had about an inch of snow today and very cold temps...20 degrees now that it's dark out with wind chill at 6 degrees. And the heat is broken! It keeps turning on for less than a minute at a time and then shutting off. It was 64 when I came down this morning when it should have been 70. It never did make it to 70 on its own. I've run a space heater all day. Tomorrow will probably be worse. Hope we can get this fixed asap. Super glad I got this heater/electric fireplace a few months ago!

And of course DH is going to be gone from noon til past bedtime tomorrow for work. :(


----------



## greats

Literati, that sucks about your pedi! I would have cried as well tbh.

Slammer, stay warm!!! Our thermostat is on its last leg. Woke up yesterday to the apartment being 60 degrees when it should have been 70. Messaged our landlord numerous times and of course no response back! We have it set to 80 right now and it still is below 70 in here.

Still no baby, of course haha just some random braxton hicks throughout the day and night. No loss of plug so far (but I never did lose mine with my girls until probably transition!) I didn't do anything yesterday... slept most of the day as I am having a tough time sleeping at night. Later today we are doing some last minute cleaning and tidying up before my appointment on Monday where I'm crossing my fingers they'll let me go ahead with an induction!


----------



## Apple111

Lit.. I'd be really anoid too about pedi..I think id be asking for it doing again even if it's after lo is born... I agree with ali .. Try and treat yourself to another little pamper if u get the chance .. :) 

Ali .. Vent away hon, im in a similar situation with my dad..there have been issues with lack of contract for years.. All words no action, but always done loads for his other children... Ive kind of accepted n let him get in with it..it but my brother really struggles with it and had a big argument with dads wife just as I got pregnant.. Dads never spoke or contacted me since.. Even tho I kept out of it.. As far as I'm concerned he can stay away !I just se him as a weak man with a thumb print on his head..Xx not what we need at at time like this but me and my children are worth better and its his loss.. Vent over haha ..

Slammer.. Oh no what a time for heating to brake !! You guys really get some bad weather over there..honestly in the uk if we get a few inch of snow the counrty goes on stand still.. Me and oh have said b4 .. Goodness knows how they would cope if we got real bad weather like u guys get.. My oh eldest son has got a football scholarship at a university I think it's near Missouri.. He has been there a few months playing and loves it.. He is home with us at the min for few weeks over Christmas break but goes back next week.. On the way over his flight got cancelled in Chicago due to bad weather.. Oh was really worried..honestly step son couldn't boil an egg before he left never mind work his way through an airport system 1000s of miles away haha.. 

Greats.. Hope your appointment goes well on monday and u get the induction u want.. We are having a cleaning day today also , I need to try and get house sorted before induction on Tuesday.. , it's not too bad but less I have to do after birth the better !! I keep getting rushes of nerves when I think about it haha.. 

Ali.. I'm def going to mention the fast dilatuon last time.. In some ways im hoping I do last until Tuesday for the induction then it might feel more controlled.. Last labour was just manic and too quick once transition kicked it.. 

Ana .. Hope ur doing ok n things moving right direction.. 

Vrogers.. Sure nerves kicking in but sure u will be fine..so close to meeting Ur little one :) ..Good luck hon, I think there are a few of us over next few days with possible inductions..fingers crossed for us all, nice births and good recovery &#65039;xx. 

Sorry for long post and if I missed anyone, just trying to catch up on phone between sorting ds.. &#65039;Xx


----------



## Ally2015

lit- my goodness that is scary! sending you lots of well wishes. 

ana- sorry you are feeling so fed up!

Kks- glad u and baby doing well. i would be scared pushing baby out that large, but i am sure you will be fine. DS was just 6 pounds 7 and i am tiny, that was probably the largest i could manage without tearing everything haha.

ali- so sorry about your grandma, must be so tough. But i am glad ds2 is doing well and i agree, our thread has the cutest babies about! i also like your long posts and read them all. Sorry about your mums bf, he sounds like a pest!

greats- totally understand, must be tough. i think i would lean towards induction too. Hope you get some time to rest 

apple- exciting you will meet your baby soon and i hope they make an apperance before your induction. Someone said having a really good nights sleep is a sign labour is coming! fast dilation sounds really scary, it took me hours and hours to get to 10 cm. I was at 2cm for ages. 

vrogers - very exciting you will meet baby girl soon! think positive about labour and it will go well. 

lit- that sounds so frustrating!!! what a waste of time and money x

slammer- wow that is cold- if you went into labour, is it easy to get to hospital?

AFM- nothing to report, enjoying getting to know my son, he is getting bigger and today hes 2 weeks old! DH and I are going to take him out for a walk, and get some lunch somewhere. 
Im feeling a little down about my post pregnancy body, the stretchmarks and dark marks on my skin plus i need to lose at least another stone before i feel happy with weight. Plus feeling pretty exhausted and tired, with the nights. Isa always sleeps in bed now, both dh and i get more sleep that way xx
x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi ladies. Hope you are all ok. I dont know if I poste babys name. She is called Violet and weighed 6lb 7oz xx


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - I love the name!Hope you and baby are doing well! I couldn't imagine having a baby that size. I expect all of mine to be in the 8 lb range! DS2 feels smaller than DS1. DS1 was an inch and a half longer than DS2 but DS2 was 3 oz more! 

Ally - He's a disgrace on society! My mother left my father for him and it was a joke of a trade in my opinion. She just saw an easy out of life problems is how I see it. She dated him once in high school and the guy had the gull to turn around and post on Facebook that "What comes around goes around" to my father's wall because my one of this guy's gfs in high school cheated on him with my father even though my father didn't know they were together. He was done right then and there.

I'm sorry you're feeling down about your post pregnancy body. Obviously it won't go back to how it was before, but your skin will tighten back up and the stretch marks will fade along with the dark spots. It takes time. I've never been too happy with my body, instead I try to focus on feeling physically good. I can only shape my body so much. Glad you're getting more sleep by co-sleeping. A lot of negative views on it these days, but nothing compares to waking up to your smiling baby! Those are some of the best memories I have with DS1. I'd wake up and tell him good morning and he'd give me the biggest cheesiest toothless grin! 

Apple - Family drama is some of the worst. Some of my family feels I should just let her back into my life because "life is too short." You're right, life is too short. That's why I chose to no longer be hurt by her. Some people don't get it, that's to be expected. 

Greats - Well, tell baby to come! I didn't have a true bloody show this time around until transition. The midwife was all "Oh! There's bloody show!" She almost sounded excited lol I think she was. She definitely seems to enjoy the birthing process. Unlike the doctors she wants to be there for the entire pushing process. 

Slammer - That's no good on the heat. When we first moved into these apartments the boiler was down for like 3 days while a cold front was moving through. It was in the 50s in our apartment. Really sucked! DS1 was only 6 months. Hopefully it gets fixed for you soon. Make sure to layer up! 
It's finally warming up here a bit. It's been below freezing here since the day after DS2 was born. Talking in the single digits and negatives especially with windchill. 


Constipation from taking iron is no joke. I just started it the day before yesterday and it's already affecting me. I'm on a stool softener twice a day already and it isn't seeming to help completely. I may have to go out and get some Miralax to take along with it. I'm going to first try increasing my water and fiber. I haven't been eating enough probably. I'm so busy! More water never hurts especially since I'm breastfeeding and producing really well. 

I'm still dropping water weight. I was dumb and stepped on the scale the other day and it was still pretty high, but I've dropped over 10 lbs in two days. How I wish it was that easy all the time! I'll have a lot of weight to lose from baby and from before, but trying not to think too much about it yet.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How are you doing Ali?

Yes she is so tiny especially as a week late the poppet. I am feeling ok. Not sore down below at all. Not even a slight graze but my back feels very strange and clicky :( after pains fairly bad but not like they were. Think milk coming in as keep crying and also my nipples are sore. Baby V has slight tongue tie. We saw MW today at home. She said my established labour was 14mins! Woah. Wtf. 

Mw again tomorrow to weigh bub.


----------



## Apple111

Glad u r doing ok midnight, love the name, 14mins ! Lol.. That's crazy ha.. did u have her at home ? Sorry if ive missed a post.. X


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - I'm doing good, thanks for asking! I'm a bit lightheaded and dizzy from the low Hgb. Pretty tired, but manageable. Emotionally I feel fine. Haven't felt any baby blues. Just sad when visiting my grandma and seeing her not doing well. 
I expected after pains, but didn't really have any. I mean I had a very very slight period like ache the first few days while breastfeeding, but I often didn't notice it unless I tried. 
DS1 was slightly tongue tied, but never did anything about it. He was able to latch and I don't think it's affecting his speech. She said he'll most likely tear it on his own at some point. 
My back did and still does feel.. hard to put it but it feels "loose." Definitely feels different. 
Yeah, 14 minutes is insane! I'd almost call you a super birther! haha
I'm glad Baby V is well even if she is tiny! Were any of your other children small? I know you said this was the first grandchild on your OH's side (pretty sure you said that) maybe babies run small on his side? 


I had a mini heart attack. I saw someone pull up in a vehicle I didn't recognize and it kind of looked like my mother in the vehicle. I'm not wearing my glasses so not very clear. I couldn't remember what she drove but I know it was a jeep I believe which this is. I was panicking because I really didn't want her over here especially unexpected. Made me realize I don't want her meeting my newborn at all. Especially while he's still so new. I don't feel she deserves that privilege.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I'm sorry about the family drama, it really is the worst. Several days ago I finally told my mother (in other words but with the same message) that I didn't want her around my child. She has mental illness issues and we've not had the best relationship. I found out she was texting my dad (who I am close with and she has always hated)-her ex- about me behind my back, and how I am jealous my unborn baby is getting more attention than me...haha what?? She of course did not take it well and has had a few people contact me with nasty messages who have since been blocked. So, she won't be around my child until she gets into counseling and makes a genuine effort to heal and work on herself. 
I didn't mean to make your drama all about myself, just want you to know you aren't alone! I would panic as well if I saw what I thought was my mothers car outside my house! 
Glad you are doing well physically for the most part, I hope recovery continues to be fast and go well- for all of us!


----------



## slammerkin

We found the issue with the heat...some sort of blockage in a drain pipe. Haven't been able to clear it but have opened a valve to divert the water, so the heat is working again. Gonna have to find/fix the blockage but at least we're up and running for now.

I'm so freaking tired today. DD refused to go to bed on her own last night so I had to stay until she was asleep. Then she woke a couple hours later crying. Then again an hour after I had gone to bed in my room. I went to bed at nearly 12 am and she was up at 7, ugh. I've just been staying up too late lately, and I was trying to troubleshoot the heat last night. And then was up a couple times to pee and popping some Tums. Really hoping DH can come home early from work.


----------



## slammerkin

Greats, sorry you have heat problems too! Ugh. I'm a wuss with cold. I need heat!

Apple - it's not this cold most of the time, but it's variable. Funny about your stepson - sounds like the independence is doing good things for him!

Ally we just do whatever is needed for everyone in the house to get as much sleep as possible. With DD it was a lot of bed sharing and "musical beds" where it frequently changed who slept where. We all at least slept, and that was the important thing. Oh, and getting to the hospital should be fine. It's maybe 25 mins away, but we'll have to wait on my mom to come take care of DD, and she's an hour away.

AliJo constipation sucks. I'm taking iron too. Did you have anemia before birth or is this something that only happened afterward? I take a stool softener, drink metamucil, eat bran flakes, and have a cup of coffee a day. Ugh.

Midnight, what a crazy short labor! And amazing you had no tearing or anything. Violet's a lovely name.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I don't take it as you making it about yourself, just relating to the situation! I hate how they tend to drag others into it. My mother caused a scene in front of my great grandmother once and I was so beyond furious that she dragged her into it. She was in better health at the time so I'm thankful for that but it was ridiculous. I left bawling. My husband was even being yelled at by my grandmother to bring me back in which just made everything worse that they put him in an awkward situation. I'm glad there are others to relate to but at the same time it sucks seeing anyone dealing with similar matters.

Slammer - I'm glad your heat is working now. Hopefully you fix the blockage soon but glad you were able to use a temporary fix. 
I was dealing with similar sleep situations while pregnant and it was horrible. Now I get less sleep but it's different. 

It's from blood loss during delivery. My Hbg was 10 something but I'm sure it dropped more with the postpartum bleeding because I felt fine till a few days later. That routine sounds like no fun. I had some coffee this morning and that is probably what got me moving even though it was a difficult movement. I probably won't need the iron the whole six weeks but that's what they want me to do. My postpartum bleeding has been quite a bit more this time around.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - sorry you're so tired today. I am the same. It is very hard to get enough sleep these days. 

Ali - sorry your iron is low and such. Glad you're still not feeling any blues though. 

Midnight - aw, such a tiny girl for being overdue! 14 min established labour - that's insane! 

Thanks everyone for the sympathy on the botched pedicure. 

I am too tired to reply better but I have been following along. I can't believe how little energy I have. Don't even know if I'll even be able to enjoy my pre-baby time off since I'm just so exhausted. Last time I know I was out and about and feeling great for my last couple weeks once I was done work. Now all I want to do is stay home, do nothing, and nap.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I don't know many people (IRL anyway) who can unfortunately relate so it helps me a lot when I do talk to someone who can. Thankfully I do have an amazing MIL and the woman my dad married a couple years ago is sane! I hope your mom gives you guys as little drama as is possible

Literati- I don't blame you for wanting to sleep as much as you can, I say go for it! I hope you're able to get some rest 

Can't believe in 2 1/2 hours I will be in the hospital starting the process! So so nervous about it all but trying to focus on the end result...I'm already ready to come home, I hate hospitals ha!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I was the same with my first and then was exhausted with this one. I'm hoping it isn't a pattern and that it isn't worse next time. 

DS2 has been sleeping I'm his crib at times. I have to have a soft warm blanket under him so I need to figure something out to replace that so there isn't a loose blanket. I'm happy and sad over it because I really do enjoy cosleeping but I know I can't do it this time so it makes it easier if he doesn't mind sleeping alone. I just hope he doesn't end up needing to nurse back to sleep if he wakes up down the road.

He has completely lost his meal 3 times. I'll mention it tomorrow at the home visit but I feel like it's when he eats too fast. Hopefully it resolves soon.


----------



## greats

Vrogers, good luck!!! Will be thinking of you!

Literati, rest as much as you can! I've been resting A LOT the past couple days.

Doctor appointment at 845am to check on me and baby, then will be discussing options for an induction! I have my hospital bag all ready to go, hubby has his, we tidied and cleaned the apartment like crazy today, so we are all set to go in case my induction starts tomorrow. Will keep you all updated on when exactly it'll begin.


----------



## vrogers

Greats- thank you! Will be looking for your update!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - thank you! That is so incredibly exciting that you're going to be headed to the hospital shortly! Best of luck!!! Hope all goes smoothly. I hate hospitals as well, but I definitely enjoyed getting served meals for a day after baby was born! :haha: So try to look on the bright side, I guess! Hehe. 

Ali - I was thinking that as well. Next time could be brutal! I do think the weather plays a small factor though. I definitely feel like doing less when it's so cold out. Maybe if I have another summer baby I'll have more energy...haha ok probably not but I can hope. ;) 
I am going to try not to co sleep this time as well, but I'm also not going to stress about it. If baby really needs it, I will deal with it because I know that's how we will all get more sleep. It would be ideal if I could avoid it though. I am glad ds2 is handling sleeping on his own ok. 

Greats - I will definitely try to rest as much as possible! I am glad you are doing that as well! I look forward to hearing how your dr appointment goes and what is decided about induction. Exciting that you're all packed! I did finally start packing my bag but I'm not done yet and still need to pack one for dd1. And DH still hasn't installed the darn car seat base! A little annoyed about that... 

Hope everyone has a great week! VRogers might very well have the next baby! :)


----------



## chitown28

Yay good luck vrogers!

And can't wait to hear your update greats!

Still no signs of labor for me, blah. Have my 40w appointment Tuesday morning where they will set induction date. Hoping to go into labor naturally but also so excited to meet her, so not sure when to set the induction date!


----------



## Literati_Love

Chi - too bad about no signs of labour yet! Could still happen by your due date though. exciting that at least with an induction book you'll have a pretty good 'end date' for this waiting game. How are you feeling?


----------



## Apple111

Good luck greats n vrogers :) wil be looking for your updates n hopefully not far behind u &#65039;xx lol x

Chi.. Hope something get moving for u soon, hope ur doing ok x 

Everytine I post someone else is posting lol.. Sorry if I miss anyone x 

Lit.. Glad u got ur heating sorted, hope u find problem .. Sorry u r so tired, ive just felt the same lately and think I started havin last minute panic yesterday with my induction being Tuesday of things not being right , I asked my mum if she could pop up for a few hours this morning as oh has to go to work and she said she had planned to go for breakfast with my stepdad... I was so peed off...she is coming but I think she realised I wasn't happy .. She is supportive but I just don't think she realised how I was feeling, I just normally get on with it , Prob bit too independent but just really tired at the min and difficult to get things done with having ds with me as well.... I ended up all emotional but didn't let on.. Oh was brill just gave me a hug..blooming hormones lol .. 

Vrogers / Al .. Sorry about family dynamics .. I know I mentioned earlier in thread that im havibg issues with my dad but like I said I just think stuff him now.. I did call my nans the other day and thought he answered the phone..my heart did go at the time but it wasn't him.. I think it was just adrenalin as ive had so many conversation with myself over last few months about what I will say to him eventually but have chosen to keep quiet to prevent stress.. I know He will get a piece of my mind at some point but focussing on my own little family as that what matters ..

A good friend once said to me a few years ago .. If something or someone is not adding quality to your life you should take them out of your life, you only get one chance so make the most of it.. It's always stuck in my head ..lol. Saying that I divorced my ex husband the year after ha ha x 

Plan on trying to chill today and rest if poss before tomoz.. If I block the nerves lol .. I'm just sat on couch with ds.. Bless him he woke at 4 am screaming saying there was a bee in his bed.. Bad dreams.. Never had one like that before :( x so been having cuddles on couch since 5am watching Disney planes ! :) 

Good luck ladies today with inductions &#65039;xx


----------



## WDWJess

Hi all

Sorry I haven't updated in a few days, I've had a rough time of it since regular contractions started at 2am on Saturday but I'm pleased to announce that George Oscar finally arrived at 16.23 on Sunday 8th Jan weighing 8lbs8oz.

Although it was a long & hard labour & delivery where my body just kept failing on everything starting with BP, then I was dehydrated then not progressing, every second was worth it to bring our gorgeous little prince into the world!

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Will try read all the other updates soon xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2038.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ally2015

midnight- wow beautiful name, congrats again!! 14 mins!!!you are superwoman x

ali- sorry about the family drama. Great DS2 can sleep in crib, isa cannot haha. we co-sleep every night which is nice but i do miss cuddles with DH at night. 

slammer- ugh, hope dd sleeps better tonight for you. 



lit- hope you are feeling more energetic today

greats- how exciting! keep us updated!

vrogers- exciting. goooood luck

chitown- lots of luck lovely. fingers crossed u go into labour naturally

apple- hope you get time to chill today and that such a shame about your ds and his nightmares :(


WDWJess- wow congrats!! what a cutie. Sorry labour was rough, hope you recover quickly! x


----------



## Apple111

Yay Jess congratulations hon, hope u recover well..he is beautiful &#65039;xxx


----------



## slammerkin

We are all getting so close now. I don't have the mental energy to reply to everyone. Thankfully DH came home a little early last night, so he was able to do bedtime with DD. I'm still tired today, but working from home. He has work again tonight, but not a closing shift at least. Hoping baby comes this week before his next day of work, which is Friday.

I need to do some stretching. My hips/back are so tight/sore, partially from too much rest!

Congrats WDWJess!!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- fingers crossed for you, and it;s great you are able to work from home today. I need to stretch too and get a bit ore active. ive managed a few walks the last week but need to be more consistent x


----------



## chitown28

Congrats WDWJess! He's so gorgeous!

Literati - I'm actually feeling really good! Went out to dinner with my family Saturday, and then yesterday the husband and I looked at open houses and went to dinner with our good friends. Now I'm just at home waiting for something to happen! 

Apple - sounds like great advice from your friend! There are some people in my life I should take that advice with, but when it comes to family it's easier said than done sometimes. Hope your DS sleeps well the next few nights, and hope you're doing well overall! Only 10 more days until your due date, right?

Ally - thank you! Oh my goodness, your profile picture of baby Isa is so adorable. Just love those cheeks. Glad to hear you're doing well, and I can't believe he's 2 weeks old already! Hope you're getting some sleep :)


----------



## Apple111

Chit.. Yes 10 days to due date but they are inducing me tomoz ... Eeeek x due to big baba, xx 
Just chilling today with ds watching films n lots of mummy cuddles .. 

Hope other ladies doing ok :) with inductions today .. 

Slammer , hope you are feeling better soon n stretches help x


----------



## greats

A little over 2cm dilated! L&D is super busy today so I go in at 6am tomorrow for my induction! My doctor was over an hour late to my appointment because he was busy delivering another baby lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - good luck on your induction tomorrow! That's very exciting! 

Chi - I'm glad you're feeling so great! That's how I was with my first (don't know if it's our first or not) and I really took advantage of the free time to do fun things and socialize before baby came, and I was glad I did! 

Ally - hope you are feeling a bit more rested as well. 

WDW - wow, congrats! Sorry it was such a rough labour! But I'm glad all is well now! 

Slammer - completely understand not having the mental energy to reply to everyone. That's how I was yesterday. I hope your stiff/soreness eases and that your day of work from home is relatively easy.

Nothing's happening here in the pre-labour department and I'm okay with that. I need this week to rest and recover - I really do. I was so cranky yesterday and am feeling so fed up, but today I got to sleep in and I do hope tomorrow maybe I'll have a tiny bit more energy again. Probably not, but one can dream.


----------



## pompeyvix

I've not been on here in a few days, but it seems another baby has arrived and a few are being induced!

Congrats WDW! He is gorgeous :cloud9: Sorry about the rough labour :hugs:

I cannot believe your labour was just 14 mins Midnight :wacko: Violet is a lovely name and she is beautiful. 

Good luck tomorrow Apple & Greats and I hope vrogers is doing ok!

Sorry you're feeling so tired and rough slammer. Lets hope baby makes an appearance before your husband is back at work on Friday. 

I'm another with some family issues, surrounding my mum. Like vrogers, my mum also has mental health issues and are relationship isn't the best. It is so stressful at times but don't feel I can ever cut her out because she doesn't really have anything else and at the end of the day, she is my mum. She is very hard work though and her behavior partly ruined my Christmas :(

I had another growth scan Saturday and baby's growth has slowed a little and he has dropped below the 91st centile curve line. No one seems worried though. I was also asked to move my c section date and it's now booked in for Friday 20th. Feeling nervous!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Hope everything is going well!! I didn't ignore your post! I just posted and went to sleep and didn't check to see if anyone posted while I did, so I didn't see yours pop up! 
My MIL is just as much as a nightmare in her own ways. I almost went to never talking to her again. I stomach her for DH's sake and he knows that's all I do. He doesn't much enjoy her anymore either. 

Lite - I feel I have to make sure he sleeps on his own since DS1 still sleeps with us. It's going to result in a lot of sleepless nights I think, but hoping after the 3 months I have a good routine for them. I do hope that sometime down the road I'm able to snuggle up in bed with him and sleep with him or both, but still be able to put him back in his own bed. 

Chit - Are you going to do a sweep if they offer it?

Apple - I totally agree with that saying. Many think I should still "forgive and forget" because she's my "mother." My aunt who I'm close to doesn't agree with me and I've told her it goes way back to even when I was young. She admitted she never saw any of that or knew, but I still think she doesn't agree. Which is fine.. she keeps to herself about it generally and respects it. 

Best of luck during your induction!!

Jess - Congrats again!! So happy to be seeing more babies!!

Ally - I've been missing DH's cuddles for 2 years. :haha: Really hoping to get DS1 moved to his own bed here in the next several months. It may be when he's 3 that it finally happens. I need to buy him an actually bed because he doesn't like toddler mattresses at all. 

Slammer - Hoping baby comes soon for you. I felt like there was no end in sight at that point. I really didn't want to make it to my due date.. and I guess I got my wish! Barely, but I did! 

Greats - Woo!! I'm excited for you! Good luck!

Lite - I hope you get that time to feel refreshed. It would be so much better to go into labor feeling refreshed verses worn down mentally and physically. 

Home visit today went well! DS2 is at 8 lbs 5 oz so he's gained back to his birth weight plus an extra ounce! I think I'll leave it to him to decide when to eat at all times now. I mostly was anyways, I would just keep an eye on the time to make sure too much time hasn't passed. Obviously I won't want a ton of time to pass still. He needs a little more weight for that! 

No concerns. My BP was a little high, though. 140s over 80s which it never is. Since the bottom number is good it's not as much as a concern. She just told me to keep a watch out for any eclampsia signs. Which I have been having headaches, but usually pain meds take care of them and they're nothing major. I honestly think it's because I haven't been taking it easy. 

Generally it doesn't pop up after delivering, but it can. I may have DH pick me up a BP monitor to watch it just because I want to know. It might have been high from someone being here. 

It's very odd to me to have so much more motivation and energy. It was an instant change. It's been nice, but I really should slow down I think. It's just hard with a toddler and there being company. I'm hoping DH can take another week off. I want the time with him. My brother and his family has to be back to Florida on Friday. If DH got another week I'd have Friday through Tuesday with just him and our boys.


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - At this point my mother is just someone who gave me life. She's not been a real part of my life for years. Her being my mother is the only reason she's not completely cut out, yet, but she keeps pushing it. She is probably a big reason as to why I struggled with depression at such a young age. She was always so negative and much of her life was centered around herself. She use to say she gave up 15 years of her life to be at home with us and she needed to have a life and she'd get upset over having to buy stuff for the family with "her money". 15 years would put my little brother at the age of 8-9 years old. He really got the crap end of the deal when it came to our family falling apart because he was always the youngest it was happening to. He still says I've been more of a mother to him than our actual mother. She doesn't really get it, but the way she was really affected all of us. My father isn't perfect and I have issues with him, but he tried.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo and Literati I'm in more of a "complete surrender" mindset with this baby's sleep, haha. I'm not even bringing down the crib from the attic. Baby will sleep with me, whether in our king-size or in the spare room on the double mattress - whichever works better. I'm sure I will try to leave him to sleep alone at times, but I won't spend any time agonizing over how to get him to sleep better (like I did with DD). Worrying over sleep was the only thing I regretted from DD's first year of life. But I hope you both find solutions that work for you and you can get into good sleep routines that work for your whole families. Watch these babies be way better in the sleep department than our firsts, just all on their own! One can hope, eh?:haha:

Thinking of those being induced today or tomorrow...can't wait to hear from y'all.

Pompey, glad you have your date decided on!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I probably would just end up sleeping with DS2 when he won't sleep by himself if it weren't for DS1. In a queen sized bed with a child that moves way too much in bed.. probably not wise! Then on top of that there would be no room for when DH was home. So far though he's doing great. I already feel he's going to be more independent than DS1. He hasn't had time to build that attachment to breastfeeding, though.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that makes sense why you are holding off on sleeping with ds2 since ds1 is in the bed with you. I agree that isn't the safest, especially in the early days. When ds2 is closer to 1 it would probably be fine. I guess at least since dd1 has a twin bed and we have gotten her more and more used to DH calming her at night, if I end up co sleeping with dd2, DH can just go sleep in dd1's bed with her once she wakes up. Not ideal but we will do whatever works! Haha. 

Definitely keep an eye on that BP! Hopefully all is fine! 

Slammer - haha, good job on the complete surrender mode! I also agree that I will not be stressing over "fixing" this baby's sleep. I am mainly just hoping this baby will naturally be an amazing and independent sleeper! :haha:. Otherwise I'm sure I'll co sleep again and I won't sweat it if I do. I just personally feel a little nervous about it in the first month or two. 

Pompey - good luck on your section on the 20th! It'll be great!


----------



## slammerkin

Ah, if DH was in the bed with us it would be more awkward, but we are rarely in bed together. Someone always slept with DD but the other adult took a different room. It'll be the same with this one. DD in her room (either alone or with DH on the trundle), me and baby in one bed, and DH in whatever spare bed is free if DD doesn't need him. One day DH and I will sleep together again, lol. We were never cuddly sleepers anyway, and with his late working hours we didn't spend much time in bed together even before babies.


----------



## chitown28

Good luck tomorrow Apple and Greats!

Literati- you're right, it's my first! It is nice being able to stay busy and have a few distractions.

Alijo - if they offer to do one I'd take it! I've read mixed things on whether certain practices will do it if you're GBS positive. I forgot to ask at my last appointment but they may refuse to do that on me...

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## vrogers

First of all, I am so sorry for the post and run! I am exhausted but do want to go back and see what is happening with everyone, will do asap! 

Baby Lillian is here! (More pics to come later) After almost 24 hours of failed induction methods she arrived via c-section 01/09/17 at 10:44pm, 6 pounds 14 ounces and 20 inches long. I'm amazed at how little bitty she is!! Got to do skin to skin and breastfeed even though the drugs from section had me shaking SO much. She is perfect and we are in love! She is currently in the nursery while we try to get sleep for the first time in 2 days until they bring her back to nurse. I miss her a lot! 

Anyway, will update later with the full story (if anyone is curious-its all good if not!) as well as proper update asap! Hope all ladies with babies are recovering well and loving their new bundles, ladies waiting for labor don't wait much longer, and induction ladies go smoothly!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1900.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Vrogers! Would love to hear the full story! She's so cute!


----------



## Ally2015

chitown- happy due date!!! hope she makes her appearance soon :)

apple- your induction today? do keep us updated. Good luck

greats0 how things? is baby here now?

pomp- sory about your mum. But very exciting about due date!

ali- fingers crossed he will move soon then haha

slammer- it made me laugh when you said "one day we will sleep together again" haha. DH and i were cuddly sleepers so i am defo missing that. The midwife who came the other day asked me about contraception, and i said baby in the bed works very well!!

vrogers- oh my god, massive congrats!!!!!! she is beautiful. Sorry about the failed induction, cannot imagine that was pleasant. Looking forward to a full update later, you know we all love a labour story here on this forum :D

AFM- nothing to report, currently having a cup of tea, while Isa is asleep in bed. Just got a bunch of chores to do today really. Today was my due date, that feels so weird. 
Looking forward to hearing everyone elses updates soon! :)


----------



## Apple111

Congrats vrogers xxx she is beautiful x 

Good luck greats.. X 

In for induction today and had to call this morning for a time to go in.. Was told no beds at the moment and they will ring me back at lunch ... Frustrating .. Just pottering waiting for call .. Had nice relaxing bath tho n bit of extra time to sort ds.. I'm more worried about being away from him ! &#65039;Xx :( x


----------



## chitown28

Congrats vrogers!! She's so very precious!

Thanks Ally! Had my 40 week appointment today and was 2cm. They're scheduling my induction for next Tuesday the 17th, but hopefully I go before then!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats vrogers.xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - yep, this is just a phase of life and it won't last forever!

Chi - I'm glad you're staying busy! I definitely hope you don't have to wait for your induction! I don't really think I'll have to wait for mine since I had dd1 on her due date, but part of me is still worried I will have to! If I had a scheduled induction it wouldn't be until feb 1st! Eek. Anyway, best of luck going into labour before then! 

Apple - I hope they have a bed for you soon. Try to stay busy, as I'm sure the day of waiting is going to go by slowly for you. Good luck with the induction when it happens! 

VRogers - congratulations on baby Lillian!!! She is beautiful! Of course we would love to hear the full story! Sorry it ended up in a c-section but I hope your recovery goes well with no issues! She is a tiny little girl! Glad you got lots of skin to skin. You sound very in love! Enjoy those blissful newborn snuggles! :) 

Van - how are you and Hazel? 

Ally - weird that today is your due date! Glad you're enjoying a relaxing cup of tea. Do you find you have more motivation to be productive now that pregnancy is over?

AFM - I'm still exhausted and not really enjoying things very much. However, trying to cherish the one on one time with dd. last night we had such a nice cuddle before bed and she kept telling me that she loves me so much and she loves having 'lots of mommy.' It was very sweet and made me a bit sad that soon I'll often be holding the baby and unable to give her all the cuddles she wants. 
I have to say I am extremely over this cold that I've now had for probably 5-6 weeks! Pretty sure I won't be healthy again until baby is born, if even then. We really need groceries, but I'm determined not to leave the house today. They'll have to wait until tomorrow! Oh - and I'm officially 38 weeks!


----------



## Apple111

4.30 pm and still no beds to admit me for induction.. Quite frustrating :( 

Would be nice to get in and get on with it.. Starting to get waves of nerves now lol.. Think it's the waiting ..Ive sent oh to bed for an hr as May be a long night, im just chilling with ds..no way I could sleep , so just trying to rest.. 
Hope everyone doing ok..

Hope greats induction going ok x


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Congratulations!! She's beautiful! Of course I'm interested in your story! I'm sorry the induction failed, but glad she's here safe and sound! 

Apple - I was the same with DS1. I really hated leaving him. Everything went fine with him, though. I'd still cry all over again about it, though! 

Chit - There's a good chance you will! Fingers crossed for you! 

Ally - Haha, I can wish! It's fine, though. DH is only home 3 nights of the week. I guess this way I'm less lonely at night! 
I bet it does feel weird. You had to be sneaky and go ahead of most of us! 
How long is the longest Isa is sleeping? 


Not much going on here. Planning on going and visiting my Grandma later today for a short while. Hoping to check my blood pressure today while I'm there since there is a BP monitor there. If it's still up I'm going to call over to the office and see what they want me to do. I just don't want it to be something and get admitted. My headaches are pretty constant. Pain medicine does help, but they come back pretty quickly. 

Baby T is doing pretty well through the night now. Still waking up every hour and a half to three hours. DH only had him once last night verses most of the night. I also only fell asleep with him for about a hour the rest of the night he was in the crib. He's soaking through his newborn diapers while he's sleeping for the longer periods so I may have to size up even though they'll be huge on him.


----------



## Ally2015

chi- fingers crossed baby will come on her own before next week. Exciting, enjoy the last days of freedom ;)

apple- how frustrating!! fingers crossed for bed soom, keep us updated!


lit-i feel like i want to do more things, like exercise, get out more, tidy etc, but never get round to doing as much as i want with Isa. Like today i started cooking, but he woke and needed fed and changed so cooking the one dish took me agesss. 
that is so sweet what your dd said! bless her. Has she fully recovered from her illness now? Yah on 38 weeks!

ali- haha it wasn't me that was sneaky it was Isa. I really had no inkling, i remember saying the day before on this forum that i feel like i have a long wait yet haha. I would say the longest he sleeps is about 2.5 - 3 hours. Sometimes he is up and alert for a couple of hours too. 
Shame about your headaches, that reminds me of second tri when i had them so much. Hope they get better soon. Make sure you are staying hydrated!

x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yes, definitely ask about your blood pressure and headaches. It's certainly worth getting checked out. I wonder if the headaches could be from the epidural? I've heard that is a side effect for some...although it probably should have dissipated by now. 
Ds2 doesn't sound like he is sleeping too well. I'm not sure how you're coping so well! You definitely sound way happier and more energetic now. Just goes to show how draining pregnancy is. 

Ally - yes, motivation and actually getting things done with a baby around are two totally different things! I'm impressed you managed to make a meal. Dd1 needed to be held constantly and nursed at least every hour for 40 minutes long meaning there were only 10- 20 minutes between the end of one feed and the beginning of the next. I almost went insane! I don't think I managed to make a meal other than throwing something frozen in the oven for a good 4 months. So, I'd say you are doing very well 

thanks. Dd's tummy issues have resolved and she hasn't been falling asleep on the floor but we are not quite in the clear for fifths disease yet. If she does have it it will end in the rash which she hasn't gotten yet. If she hasn't gotten it by next Friday I think she should be in the clear. She does seem pretty healthy though. It's hard to say. 

AFM - I'm happy to be home with dd, but boy is she incredibly demanding and trying on the patience! I am pretty short on patience right now so it is a little tough. This time the pre-baby mat leave time sure is a lot less relaxing than it was last time! :haha: Toddlers are hard work.


----------



## Anababe

Congrats Vrogers!!

Apple - Hope they get you in soon and induction doesn't take too long.

Chi - Fingers crossed you go naturally before induction date!

Sorry I can't reply to everyone at the min, battery on my phone is about to die but hope all mums and new babies are doing good!

Well due date tomorrow for me and no sign of baby yet. Went for my last consultant appt yesterday just a routine appt to make sure all ok with my back and sign me off but my BP was 167/56 which is super high for me.. so taken straight round to maternity triage. Still contracting every 10 mins and baby heartrate was dropping with every tightening so what was supposed to be a quick 20mins on monitor ended up nearly 3 hours. Everything settled eventually. They did a gentle VE and cervix is very soft but still closed and posteria. I know that can change in a matter of hours so not worrying too much at the moment. Hoping she comes this week otherwise I'm booked for sweep on Monday at 40+5

In agony most days with the SPD now but still trying to keep active to help things get moving.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ana - sorry you had a bit of a scare but I'm glad baby is ok. I hope you go into labour before your induction! Sorry you're in so much pain!!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- thank you :) every hour for 40 mins! wow, that really is demanding, that would exhaust me. Isa is quite a content baby, as long as he is clean and fed, he is happy to lay around in his crib awake while i potter about and do things. Fingers crossed your DD will be in the clear! 

Ana- sorry you are in so much pain, i hope things get better for you really soon and the LO makes an appearance! Take care!


----------



## pompeyvix

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl, vrogers :cloud9:

LL - I can totally relate to how you are feeling with your daughter knowing you are not going to be able to give her quite so much affection as she has currently. My daughter bedshares with me still and is very attached to me. She asks for hugs in bed constantly and if I am facing away from her, she will say 'mummy , can I see your face' so I turn over so she can sleep facing me :cloud9: I am so worried how the dynamic is going to change and how she is going to cope. We've talked to her a lot about it and she seems to understand, but only time will tell. I hope your cold disappears soon! 

anababe - sounded like a horrible scare today with your blood pressure and baby's heart rate slowing. I am glad things settled in the end. Hopefully the sweep with work for you! 

Apple - I hope you are finally in for your induction! Sounds like you've been messed around a lot today, must be so frustrating.

Ali and Ally- glad both babies are doing well :cloud9:


----------



## Apple111

Will have to make it short but ive finally got a bed .. 12 hrs later ! so in hospital now with OH..im on a monitor .. Not been assessed yet but there must be something in the air here as it seems that ive started to get contractions anyway..about every 4 mins they are showing on monitor.. Hopefully things start properly now they are quite uncomfortable xx hope everyone else ok x xx


----------



## vrogers

Thank you so much ladies! I appreciate the congrats :)

Ana- how frustrating, not much longer now though! 

Apple- woohoo! Time to have a baby! Can't wait to see updates

As for labor & delivery story, we went in Sunday night at 11:30pm. Got into a gown and peed in a cup, then got started on monitor and got my IV. A nurse inserted cytotech (pill) into my vagina near my cervix around 1am. Dh fell asleep on the super uncomfortable pull out chair/bed and I just watched tv because I was too anxious to sleep. Started getting moderate period cramps about 2 hours into the medicine. 4 hours after starting the first dose, my doc came in and checked me and I was still only a finger tip dilated. She tried to stretch me (hurt SO bad) but it didn't work so she started a second dose. 4 hours later checked again and I was 2cm. She decided to go ahead and break my waters about 8:30am, which did not hurt but of course from then on I was leaking amniotic fluid which smells awful and looks so gross. We then started my pitocin and I asked for an epidural. I had heard how painful pit contractions are and I didn't want to chance it. I requested it after doc broke my water but did not get it until a good 2+ hours later so I did experience some decent contractions. Got the epidural and decided epidural was my new bff. Each time my doc checked me I was stuck at 2cm which was so frustrating the later it got especially with my water having been broken. The timeline after is a little fuzzy but we tried a foley balloon, peanut ball, sitting the hospital bed straight up like a throne, and other medications. Nothing worked. Finally after 22 hours of induction attempts my doctor said it was up to me-we could keep trying (I got to 4cm from being stretched) although my cervix was now swollen from all that was done to it, or I could opt for an immediate section. Talked with dh and chose the section because I felt like at that point it was safest for the baby, plus I was beyond exhausted and felt like I did all that work for nothing. My doctor also said she had never seen someone's cervix so hard and stubborn as mine. 
The section wasn't TOO bad, just weird. There was lots of pressure and tugging but no pain. The doctor got the baby out and showed her to me and of course I sobbed. 
That's pretty much it! We tried every "dilate the cervix" method we could and nothing worked. 
Sorry for the book! I blame the medicine I'm on. I also sloppily wrote that with a baby on my chest so if it seems all over the place I apologize. 

I can't wait to see more babies!!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - oh, wow! That really is a stubborn cervix! It sounds like you probably would have needed to be induced regardless, even if they had let you go overdue! It is understandable why you chose a c-section and I'm glad it went ok for you! Thanks so much for sharing your story! :)


----------



## greats

Just updating, I'll respond to everyone's posts tomorrow!

Genevieve Estelle arrived at 1147am this morning after a very quick 4.5 hour induction! She weighed 8lbs 3oz and 20 inches long. Tons of hair and it's like a medium brown! My other two girls were born with blonde hair and practically bald haha

Induction started at 715am with breaking my waters. Barely any came out... Apparently I must have had a slow leak over the past couple weeks and had no idea... I legit thought I just had pee in my undies all the time. Baby started going into distress immediately with low heart rate and my blood pressure plummeted. They pushed me onto my left side and about 5 mins later everything went back to normal. Kept me on my left side for a while then I was able to get up to pee and sit up like in a throne. 

They started oxytocin at level 6 out of 28 and contractions started immediately. About 9am they were very painful and I had to moan through them. I asked for an epidural at this point but had to wait till 930. I was shaking and shivering at this point and wondered if I had hit transition already but just brushed it off. They were supposed to check me before the epidural as their cut off for it is 8cm, but they forgot. Quickly got the epi, but the anesthesiologist couldn't set up the pump, only a small catheter with enough medication to last over an hour as he had to tend to a stroke victim in ER.

Nurse decided to finally check me, I joked I probably wasn't even 4cm, she said nah I bet you're a 5... well the look on her face was hilarious when I was actually already 10cm and +2 station at 10am! Haha so all my shaking and shivering was definitely me hitting transition.

She freaked out, called everyone in, paged my husband to run back, paged my doctor. I started to push but she was facing up so they had me stop as I'd be pushing forever with her in that position. I had to lay on my left side for 45 mins then my right for another 45 mins to get her to turn. I had to push so badly so they rechecked her position at 1130am... good to go. I pushed for about 10 mins and she was here!

4.5 hours in total! Just had some minor grazing, no tears and no stitches needed. Placenta came out quickly. 

Can't believe I made it to 10cm without any pain meds! Just glad the epi kicked in for push time lol

My back is sore from the epi and my butt is more sore than my lady bits as that was where I felt all the pressure to push.

Will post a picture tomorrow!


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh, wow, greats! Congratulations! That is a great labour story. Seemed to go very well! Too bad you wait to wait so long to push because of her position, but I'm so glad she turned! Congrats again. So happy for you! 

You and VRogers are just an example of how every experience is so different and no body reacts alike to induction or even natural labour! Very interesting how different it can go for everyone.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- that's what my doctor said! Not sure why my cervix decided to be so difficult but I'm just glad she's safely here! And thank you for reading! 

Greats- so jealous! I'm glad you had a short induction and sounds like your recovery won't be too bad. Can't wait to see pictures!

Literati- good point! That's why I was so nervous about induction in the first place- everyone has different experiences so I didn't know what to expect!


----------



## chitown28

Congratulations greats!!

Thanks for sharing your stories greats and vrogers!


----------



## AliJo

Greats - Congratulations!! Sounds like a pretty decent experience, all thinks considering! That's awesome they had you try to turn baby, though. It's so much better to push them out in the desirable position!

I can't believe I made it to 9 cm without pain meds and without hurting someone else!! I almost made it to a 10 considering they checked me again soon after and bam, ready to push! I should have known I was that far considering I was doing the same as you and shaking, shivering, and sweating up a storm. 

Ally - True enough! These babies are really putting us to the test already! 
I started getting headaches at the end so I guess they're not new, but I'd assume they're for a different reason now. 
Sounds about the same as mine at the moment. He's starting to be a awake a lot more already. Was up all morning yesterday! Then was up for awhile in the evening. 

Lite - He's actually sleeping better than I imagined! He's still flipping his schedule and at times he still doesn't want put down till he's completely zonked out. I do fall asleep with him from time to time, but I'm trying really hard not to. 
I didn't even think about it being from the epidural. It might be it. Sometimes they do heal fast, but actually it can take some time to heal! They actually don't want you to wait if it's a spinal headache because if the leaking of CSF is bad enough you can cause brain bleeds and what not. The headaches associated with them are usually pretty severe, though. Mine are generally mild going into moderate at times. 
Glad you're DD is doing better and hopefully you all lucked out and missed the disease! I was wondering about her stomach issues. 
Toddlers are a definite handful. Babies are very needy, but I find them much easier! I wouldn't trade the toddler days for anything, though. They can be fun, just tiring! 
DS1 was a demanding feeder, but not that bad. I kind of feel it started from the hospital because they were constantly on me about feeding him. Every 2 hours no matter how long he nursed which sometimes left me with little time in between because he wouldn't wake very well. Plus my milk didn't come in like it needed to and I blame that kind of them because I didn't really know better and they used a shield to get him to latch. Totally ruined my supply and it took me forever to get him off of it. I am MUCH more relaxed about feeding this time and I did what I felt was right and things are going great. 

Ana - That definitely would be scary! Glad everything turned out fine. I really hope baby decides to make an appearance for you soon so you can start feeling normal again. 

Apple - Waiting for an update! I hope you're holding your LO as I type this!! 

Vrogers - Thanks for the story! That sounds like a rough time. I'd be probably thankful for the c-section by that time. So glad you and baby are doing well, though! I bet it was weird to feel those sensations. Congratulations again!!

AFM - Neither of my boys slept well last night. DS2 is still adjusting and DS1 woke up once because DS2 was crying loudly during a diaper change. Then as I was trying to get DS1 back to sleep I noticed he was hot and sure enough he has a fever. I gave him some medicine and so far this morning he doesn't have one. Hoping whatever it is doesn't spread to anyone else. 

Going to keep an eye on him for a few hours and if he stays feeling okay we're going to go visit my grandma again for awhile today. 

I'm feeling fine even though I'm sleep deprived. I hope everything gets straightened by the time I go back to work. Once I'm working the sleep deprivation will get to me much easier.


----------



## Apple111

Quick update re induction, as I had started last night with regular contractions they didn't want to intervene with induction last night , just see how I went on.. They told oh to go home! We live over an hour away and there's are loads of roadworks at the min so he spent the night in car .. In bad rain, not ideal but he wouldn't go home as last birth was so quick he wanted to be near me bless him, contractions didn't progress so after a long wait this am..finally examined and only 2 cm, they gave me scan as Lo all over the place on monitors and gave me pessary at 12.30.. Oh is fast alseep in chair next to me.. Shattered.. Ive not had pessary b4 so not sure what to expect.. It's been 2.5 hrs and no change at all.. Time will tell, gutted to be away from ds as he has never been away from us before but seems he is having good time with my mum and my eldest son offered to stay at our house so youngest could stay in his own bed.. Apparently ds was excited at 3 am this morning when he saw his big bro and wanted to go down stairs and watch Disney Planes lol x im thinkibg at least it might put eldest son off kids at the min haha.. 
Not really sure if I should be walking around or what at the min.. Me an oh are shattered as no sleep last night so can't be bothered doing much really.. But same time want to get things moving. 
They have given me tampon type pessary that has to stay in for 24 hours .really hope something starts moving soon .. Getting bit of a drag.. The ward is crazy busy, my midwife last night was looking after 7 women which I think is silly but that's the way it is..im a nurse myself so can tell when they are rushed off their feet.. It's not fair on them.. When the Dr came to see me she was getting paged all the time .. Never mind.. I'll just have to go with the flow n see what happens .. Hope everyone doing ok x signal not great in here so will have a catch up read when I can x


----------



## slammerkin

I keep reading but forgetting to respond! Congrats to vrogers and greats! 

So sorry the induction didn't work out vrogers, but glad your baby is here and doing well. Both induction and c-section scare the crap out of me, lol.

greats - glad yours went so well!

Apple - can't wait to hear from you.

It's interesting to hear about people's "transition" experience. I had no discernible phase like that. I recall the urge to push when it came, but don't remember any more intense period coming right before that. Maybe my body spared me because it knew the pushing stage was going to be so long, lol. Like "don't get excited/overdo it now, you're gonna be in this for the long haul."

Still no signs here. I feel better after doing some stretches the last two nights - definitely helped my hips/back feel better. And I spent more time on my feet yesterday - I'm spending too much time sitting on my butt while I work from home.

It was kinda weird to take a 39-week bump pic yesterday. DD was born at 38+6, so I didn't get to this point with her!


----------



## slammerkin

Ah, didn't see your post before mine Apple. Ugh, I'm sorry it's not really going according to plan. It seems they really put women in a tough spot sometimes with inductions that drag on and you've got no sleep. :( I hope you can get a bit of rest. How stressful to have the midwife and doctor so busy. Positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Vix. I cried when I came home the dy after. I felt so sad for Jade but she is ok. I have just been having extra cuddles etc but I do feel sadfor her x probably hormones. She seems ok though. 

Birth story (quick outline)

Had mild contractions but nothing more painful than BH. Just had ots but not painful. This was about 4.30pm. We needed to de nit the 2 girls hair ;x so we did that. I did the lotion and my partner washed the lotion out. As he was doing my eldest daughters hair I ran off to the bed. I said I was calling the community MW. As I phoned her I froze in horror and hung up. I told my OH the baby was in a weird position. An instinct I had for weeks. I said I wanted to go to hospital. An option he was sure I didnt want so he was miffed by this but called his mum anyway. I put the kids dinner in the oven because I was still not in pain but I felt 'familiar' to previous labours. His mum arrived I said I would rather go now then transfer in emergency and scare kids. 

I called hosp on way and actually said 'I am probably not in labour but would like to be checked' the journey was 40mins and I didnt have a single pain at all....so felt like a fraud.

Went up to ward and said I didnt feel in pain. Was laughing and joking etc MW asked if I wanted antibiotics. I said no as I wouldnt have time. She exanined me and said I was 2cm. I was a bit peed 
off. We hung around a bit longer deciding what to do. I went for a wee and the pain brought me to my knees. I said I think the baby is coming. I asked MW for G&A she said it was for established labour only. About 15mins later she heard my wail and let me have some!
She still didnt think I was in labour. My OH was very in sync with me. I literally communicated via my eyes as I suddenly felt shaky and sick...which I knee was transition. I pushed down while she was out room and my waters broke. I knew head would be just behind. Mw got in room and head was born and body in 2 pushes. Then Inwent into shock :( I had same with 2nd labour total shivery and shak nd went white. I came too fast and brought baby to latch. Then my OH had a look if we had a boy or a girl and we both cried. My OH was sobbing constantly in relief/joy lol 

My total labour was 2hr 15mins but they had to guestimate this as esculated fast *I told them it would*

Baby had meconium in her waters and was back to back. The back ache while transisition made me feel sick. She also turnt in labour and got stuck but MW saw her turn as I pushed.

She weighed 6lb 7oz and was absolutley ok. 
I had natutal 3rd stagr and my placenta naturally came out about 14mins later x


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - that's quite the birth story! Thanks for sharing! I can't believe how fast you went from 2 cm to pushing! That is pretty crazy. Glad everyone is doing well. 

Slammer - that is weird that you have now gone longer than with dd1! I am a bit worried that will be the same for me. Hopefully things will get started soon for you. 

Apple - that sounds like a very frustrating induction experience so far. I hope things get going really soon. I can't believe they made your DH leave overnight and he just spent the night in the car!? Poor guy! I hope you can both get a bit of rest. 

Ali - I agree the toddler stage is very exhausting but also so fun and great. I definitely enjoy it but is sure is difficult! Yeah, my dd1 was ridiculously high needs as a baby! I hope dd2 can handle being fed a bit less often haha! I'm glad you're feeling more relaxed this time and that ds2 is feeding well. Sorry about your rough night and ds1 having a fever. Hope he's all better today.

AFM - had my 38 week appointment and it was awful going out in the horrible cold today. I plan on hibernating the rest of the week. This January is just awful! Dd was terribly behaved at the doctor's office and I'm sure people were staring and judging but I just ignored them. Made for a challenging morning though. Had to get groceries after that and it was such hard work lugging it in by myself. I am making DH help next time. 

Last night after being so exhausted all day I had a nice nap and after supper got a burst of energy and actually started nesting finally! I baked banana bread and re-organized all the cupboards except the pantry. Was very stiff after! Then had bad insomnia last night so of course I am wrecked again today.


----------



## Ally2015

Vrogers- wow, that sounds tough. I would have opted for c section also. How are you recovering? are you home or in hospital? congrats again, you did amazing!! :)

greats - well done and massive congrats! such a beautiful name! well done on reaching 10 without pain meds and glad they got the epi in place just in time. Well done, and hope you get some rest now :)

ali- hope you are getting some time to rest and hope ds1 feels better soon

apple- sending you lots of positive wishes, hope things get going soon. You and your hubby must be exhausted! good luck! 

midnight- wow that sounds intense. Isa was back to back- contractions were sooooooooo painful. He eventually turned but that pain... ouch, i will never forget, i felt traumatised after. But well done you, you are a pro. Glad you and baby well. Isa was also 6 pounds 7 :)

lit - hope you get rest and get time to hibernate. We have really stormy, windy weather, and i just want to stay indoors in the warm and relax. hope you get a better sleep!

AFM- registered Isa's birth today and he had to have blood test to see how his jaundice levels are. He screamed when nurse took blood, it really broke my heart. He has little marks all over his little feet as he had quite a few blood tests in hospital. Fingers crossed for the all clear. He has gained a decent amount of weight and looks much healthier, so i am not worried about jaundice. 
x


----------



## vrogers

Ally- thank you so much! I'm in the hospital but we should be able to leave in the morning thankfully. Quite sore of course but it's slowly getting better and I'm distracted by the new baby :) 
Oh I can imagine. Lillian screams when we change her dirty diapers and it makes me tear up with her every single time. Glad you don't have to worry about jaundice and I hope all his tests come back perfect!


----------



## pompeyvix

Amazing birth story midnight. I can't believe how quick you went from 2 to 10cms! :wacko:

vrogers - Congrats on your baby girl! Sorry the induction failed, it sounded very long winded and exhausting. It's one of the reasons I opted straight to csection as opposed induction with this baby. I am glad all is good though and you are settling into being a mummy :cloud9:

greats - congrats on your baby girl and what a positive induction experience!

Ally - I am glad you are less worried about Isa now. And yay for getting him registered! :happydance:

LL - I am also having problems sleeping , especially over the past couple of weeks. I had to have a nap this afternoon whilst my daughter was in pre school as I slept so bad last night. I hope it shifts when the baby arrives! 

Apple - I hope your induction is going OK :hugs:

Ali - When are you back working? I hope it's not too soon! Sorry your boys didn't sleep too well last night, but I guess that's to be expected in the early days.
Not sure if you're on facebook? But there is a group on there I am a member of called 'daughters of narcissistic mothers' . My mum is not as extreme as some of the peoples on there, but she definitely shows some signs of being narcissistic. Definitely worth a look :)

AFM - This morning I felt the baby had dropped. I had pain between my legs and felt so uncomfortable and needed to go the toilet constantly but when I went, it was just a trickle! However, I don't have this feeling tonight, so perhaps he has moved back up? I have been super active and busy this pregnancy, but starting to struggle now. I was also sick this afternoon which wasn't very nice. I am also not sleeping well at night :( All doom and gloom. Oh and I have another cold!! Not feeling my best I must say!!


----------



## slammerkin

What a story midnight! Incredible!

AliJo - hope DS1 is feeling better!

Literati - I full shopping trip would surely wear me out now. Definitely get DH on the job next time, lol. 

Ally - any little pain your baby feels will affect you too! I used to always be near tears when DD got shots.

Pompey maybe things are gonna get started for you soon! I hope your cold is very short-lived!

DH had a cold come on today actually, ugh. I hope I don't get it, and I hope he feels better quickly. I don't want either of us to be sick right now!


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - blah. Sorry you're having trouble sleeping as well. And that you have a cold! Me too and it sucks. I have given up on it ever going away though. Sorry you're starting to not feel the best after such an active pregnancy! Not too long to go for you - the 20th, right? 

Slammer - I hope you don't catch DH's cold and that he also gets better very quickly before baby comes! Get him taking lots of vitamins and getting LOTS of sleep! A few times this pregnancy I have managed to fight off a cold in about 3 days, so hopefully he can too. Of course, now is a different story and I've been sick for ages now.

VRogers - always so heartbreaking when your baby cries - especially right after birth when hormones are crazy and so sleep deprived!


----------



## Literati_Love

I am so frustrated right now. Dd woke up from her nap with a goopy eye, and it's getting pinkish already. :( I cannot believe she has pinkeye again. She has had viral pinkeye already twice in a little over a year from daycare - this makes the third time. I am honestly desperately hoping it is bacterial this time because she didn't seem to have cold symptoms beforehand, and then it won't be contagious anymore after a couple days of drops. But if it's viral again (which it probably is), I won't be able to go anywhere for like 3 weeks because it's so contagious and does tend to last 3+ weeks. :( I almost went insane last time avoiding people with kids, but at least I was still going to work and could see adults. Now I'm home all the time so I am going to go stir crazy - and what horrible timing for when the baby arrives? No one will even want to come meet her if they know about dd's pinkeye. :( I am crying and so disappointed. If you haven't had viral pinkeye before, it's honestly one of the worst sicknesses I've ever experienced. It's like the influenza, a bad cold, and pinkeye all rolled into one, and as I mentioned before it lasts a LONG time (3-4 weeks) and you're contagious that entire time!!! And the incubation period is 6+ days so then if the whole family gets it at a staggered pace, you could all end up sick for months. It is seriously the WORST! I want to scream and I hate our daycare for constantly making her sick!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh my goodness that sounds horrible literati! I've never dealt with pinkeye of any flavor. I wish there was something we could do to help. : hugs :


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, slammer. :hugs:


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- how are you and Lillian today? hope soreness lessens soon. 

pomp thank you. I hope you feel better soon. You dont have long to go now, any day now i guess :)

slammer0 hope cold stays away and you don;t catch it. how are you feeling? any sign of baby?

lit- i didnt know what pinkeye was , had to google. Really sorry dd has it and what a shame about how long it takes to correct. It is bad timing. Fingers crossed it's bacterial! 

Isa slept in his crib last night for over an hour, which is his longest yet and dh and i got to actually have a cuddle in bed. However, when he was in the crib i kept checking he was ok, and I didn't really sleep. I prefer him in the bed, when he started crying I was secretly glad cause i got to pick him up and cuddle him in bed and didn't put him back in the crib. Oh i am so weak haha.


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - I feel fine today! DH doesn't feel too bad either. Still no labor signs. :( It's kind of ok, because I am still wrapping some things up at work.

I totally know what you mean about preferring baby in bed - don't feel weak, lol. There were times early on with DD when I wanted her with me so bad, but I felt like I "shouldn't" and would keep her in the bassinet. It was all for naught since she ended up in bed with me full-time at 3.5 months. I'm gonna snuggle the crap out of this baby whenever I want! :haha:


----------



## Anababe

Pompey- Sorry your feeling so rubbish hope you feel better soon!

Lit - OH no how awful for you and DD, I'd be upset too if mine were getting sick from nursery so much. Fingers crossed it's not viral x

Well ladies it's my turn.. been a bit of a rollercoaster week, with on off contractions, they started up alot more 'real' yesterday morning.. starting at 10 mins down to 8 the 6 and I thought finally it's starting.. rang midwives to give them a heads up as I was having homebirth said I'd call back when a bit closer so they could come out.. then they started slowing down back to 8-10 mins til about 3am then nothing I fell sleep and woke up at 6 with no contractions at all. But baby is ridiculously active so by 9 they have come back to every 10 mins, I called hospital just because I had a feeling something wasn't right and wanted checking

They made me come in and again baby heartrate is dipping a bit with contractions. She did a VE and I was 3cm but not fully effaced so she did a sweep for me. Doctor came to have a chat and because the last week she's been a bit up and down they wanted to break my waters this morning. I've asked them to give me a couple hours to try get things moving myself by walking so they have let me on the birth suite (much more homelike than the delivery ward!). Not quite the homebirth I wanted but I'll be happy if they let me stay on this suite and not move me to delivery for induction.

Contractions picked up immediately to around every 3-4 mins but have died off again in the last hour.. I've got another couple hours to keep active before they induce by breaking waters so fingers crossed I go myself. 

Will update when things progress :D


----------



## slammerkin

Best of luck anababe! This baby is teasing you like crazy.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I always sleep better with baby beside me. I'm easily stirred by any sound when he isn't with me. With DS1 I did the same and always checked on him if he wasn't with me. DS2 I'm still doing it, but my resolve to keep him in his crib or out of the bed is a little stronger. Although, last night I failed pretty much every attempt except for an hour before I got up. He slept most of the day so I knew it was going to be a rough night. DH had him most of the night and said he couldn't keep him comfortable for long. 
Now he's sound asleep by himself and probably will most of the day. 

Lite - That sounds awful. Hopefully it is bacterial so it can be treated. I couldn't imagine dealing with a long lasting viral one. I've never had pinkeye and I can hope it stays that way. I'm sorry you're dealing with this! 

Pomp - I'm hoping to take at least 3 months. I may start back up slow, though. I'm pretty paranoid already about leaving DS2 with anyone other than DH. Even DS1 has me nervous, but he's older so I'm a little less worried. 
I should have a look! My mother is oblivious to why I'm just done with her. She thinks it's because she left my father. No, that's just what finally did me in. It wasn't a normal split up. If you can call any split up normal. No she tore my father to pieces as he tried to get her to stay or at least just move out on her own and take it slow. Nope. She started talking to the guy and decided to just up and leave to another state. My father even paid for her bus ride down. My father looked sick as hell and she didn't give a damn. Then blamed him for me not wanting anything to do with her. 
I hope you get to feeling better. It seems almost all of us have dealt with some type of illness during these last days or even early days of having a newborn. Such an awful time of year for a lot of us, illness wise.

Vrogers - I was really really bad about baby cries getting to me so easily with DS1. This one not so much. It still tears at me, but it's different. I think those baby blues and hormone changes in the beginning really affect how you handle them! This time I'm not feeling the swings like I did with my first. 

Midnight - Thanks for the story! Your labors are definitely crazy! I'm glad everything turned out fine! Way to trust your instincts as well. Hope you're doing well!

AFM - Blood pressure was fine when I checked it yesterday, so I think all is good in that department. Still having headaches and they vary by the day how much they hurt. DS1 had fevers yesterday and another fever in the middle of the night, but hasn't had one yet today so hoping it finally ran it's course. He acted completely fine every time we got the fever down. 

I did see my grandma for awhile yesterday. She's doing alright all things considering. I guess she is "acting like a 3 year old" and being nasty at times. I tried to tell them that it's likely to happen with having a stroke and etc. They think it's just her being unreasonable, but I don't think it's really "her". It's hard for families to accept that, though. I really expect them to see a lot more of it as time goes on and it's going to be hard for them if they keep taking it personally.


----------



## AliJo

Good luck Ana! Hopefully you get things moving! Exciting that baby will be here soon, though!!


----------



## froggyfrog

This thread moves so fast it makes it extra hard to update on my phone! I'm sorry I have been horrible about responding! Congrats on all of the babies born and I hope the stubborn ones come sooner rather than later! 

AFM nothing really new, I lost my plug on Tuesday! I will get checked tomorrow for dilation, I'm really looking forward to it. We will also talk about scheduling an induction for next week because they don't want him to stay in too long because of the GD. Dh is still in a lot of pain, he is no weight bearing for three more weeks. It's been really hard on me because I'm trying to get the house cleaned and last minute errands run by myself. Some of the chores are getting really hard for me to do and we don't have the room in our budget to hire someone right now like I wanted. But on the bright side maybe all of these chores will get labor going for me and an induction won't be necessary. My mom will be here next Tuesday morning so at least at that point I will have some help.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - It's so great to hear from you! Plug loss is definitely a promising sign! I tried to stay busy to get labor going, but I couldn't convince myself to move much! As soon as I started feeling contractions I made sure to keep moving. I don't know if it helped, but most of my labor was pretty easy! Baby was in a favorable position as well and I think the movement really helped with that. With my first I was in bed basically the whole time. I bet if I was up and moving around it would have helped him position better instead of being sunny side up plus having a compound presentation. 

Sorry your DH is still hurting. Hoping the next 3 weeks go by fast for him and he's feeling better by the end of it. Glad your mother will be there to help you!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is hopefully my last bump pic!


----------



## AliJo

Love the bump Froggy! I have the same stickers! Got it from the Enfamil thing lol

The front page is getting loaded with babies! It's so great! Eager to add more, so ladies get to popping! :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - oh I totally understand. I was terrible when dd was in her bassinet. Could barely sleep and had to keep checking that she was breathing. Felt much better with her in the bed with me. I think it is a natural instinct and not one we should shy away from. This time we have a co-sleeping bassinet which you can see through so I am hoping for the time baby spends in the bassinet it will make things easier because I'll be able to see her while still lying down in bed. We'll see how it goes though. 

Slammer - too bad about no labour signs, but that's good if it works out well for wrapping things up at work. I felt paranoid about going into labour before I had finished everything up at work. It just makes things easier to have everything settled. Now that we are a sick household, I won't mind if this baby comes around her due date again so we have a bit of time to recover. 

Ana - thank you! It's so annoying when they get sick constantly. So sorry about all your stop and start labours, and I am sorry you won't get the home birth you wanted. I really hope your body gets progressing on its own so you don't need any other interventions to keep things going. You deserve that! Is the baby in a good position and face down? I've been reading that being in a bad birthing position can cause stop and start labours. A lot of sites recommended the spinning babies site to get advice on how to turn the baby into a good position. No idea how credible these things are, but I've had some time on my hands lately! Haha. Anyway, good luck and I hope we get to hear some baby news soon! 

Ali - sorry you had another rough night and don't feel bad about giving in on the not sleeping with you thing. One night, especially so early on, is no going to ruin anything. 

Sorry about your grandma and people in your family not understanding how she is behaving. That all sounds so tough. 

Froggy - such a gorgeous bump! Thanks for posting! That's exciting that you lost your plug. Let us know how dilated you are once she checks! It would be great if baby came on her own without induction! But it's exciting that baby will be coming pretty soon! So sorry about your DH still being out of commission. I can't imagine that while 38 weeks pregnant (although I do have lots of experience with an injured husband). It would be horrible to do all the last minute chores and errands by yourself! I don't feel like going anywhere at this point. Are there any last minute items you can just get on Amazon? That has become my go-to place now that I'm so pregnant and it's so cold out! Haha. That is really disappointing you can't afford to hire someone to help you out. Do you not have any close friends or family who might be willing to help you out with one or two things just out of the kindness of their hearts? I would think people should be willing to help you when 9 months pregnant and with your husband so injured! But you are right - maybe staying so active will help baby come sooner. :) You are better at having a positive attitude than I would be!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ali, that's where I got the stickers from too, when you posted about them sending free stuff I jumped right on it lol! I'm all about free!

Lit, we live states away from everyone we know, I literally have no friends or family here so unfortunately it's only me. If we were around I know I could enlist some help. Sorry about your dd, I hope she heals fast!


----------



## newbie2013

Oh my goodness! I have finally caught up!

Congrats to all our new mums. I loved reading all your stories. As usual, our diverse group is having diverse experiences. I'm so happy that we've more or less had positive birthing experiences.

Ds is going well, although he's struggling to burp and has a sore tummy a lot. Dh, my mum and I are all working with him. Dh has a disadvantage because he's at work all day and hasn't had as much hands on time with ds as he would like. He did change him tonight and is definitely keen to do his part of things. He's dying for me to start pumping so that he can help with feeding too. I'm all for that! 

I'm so pleased cosleeping is working for many of you. It definitely wouldn't work for us because we move around too much in our sleep. I'd be terrified of rolling onto ds! His crib is almost within arms reach and I am much more comfortable knowing he's close.

I've learned so much about him in the last 12 days. Top of the list - he absolutely hates lying on his back!

Will update again soon. Looking forward to reading more birth stories soon.


----------



## chitown28

Good luck Ana and froggy.

Sorry don't have much time to type but had mild contractions this morning and just had my bloody show. Hopefully contractions pick up again soon!!!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so far behind! I'll try to catch up! I'm going to do 2 separate posts, once catching up and then I'll do one where I actually update and give my story (if anyone cares lol!). I kept meaning to update but once you fall behind it's so hard to catch up! Especially on my phone! 


Midnight - CONGRATS! Violet is a beautiful name!! 

Ally - sorry you're feeling down about post pregnancy body. :hugs: I'm glad you're getting more sleep co sleeping. We are considering it for the time being if for no other reason than sleeping more. Baby loves to sleep alone no problem during the day but at night she's keeping us up nonstop and it's having a hard time for us. 


WDWJess - CONGRATS! WhT a beautiful boy! 

Vrogers - BEAUTIFUL!! Congrats! What a crazy stubborn cervix you have! So glad that all went well for you though I'm sorry you had to spend 22 hours to "get no where". But that is one beautiful baby! 

Greats - CONGRATS!! So glad your epidural kicked in before push time! That's crazy how fast you moved along but good for you for surviving all the contractions without any pain meds! 

Ally - I had similar problems tearing up when they poked Melody for jaundice. The last time I was actually crying because it took longer than the other 2 times because she was not giving enough blood. The nurse suggested I nurse her while she finished and it made a world of difference! The minute she had my boob she stopped crying and just comfort fed and I stopped crying. A couple of friends have said they recommend nursing during any future blood pokes during the actual poke bc baby my not even register it then and to nurse right after vaccines to comfort. :hugs: worst experience ever! 

Lite- I am so sorry about the pink eye!! Having worked in daycare and schools my whole life (since I was 15) I know just how contagious it can be and how awful it is to get rid of!! I really hope it's the bacterial version so she won't be contagious in a few days instead of weeks. :hugs: how awful! And terrible timing :( 

Chi - good luck!!

Frogy - love the bump pic!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - thanks! And of course we care to hear about your life. Unfortunately, it appears that dd's pinkeye is once again viral. It's in both eyes already and she has a runny nose and all that fun stuff. Ugh! I'm trying to stay positive and just be happy that this is an ok time to hibernate so it's not the worst timing in the world? Glad you are doing ok! 

Chi - woohoo! I sure hope those contractions ramp up for you soon! 

Froggy - that is really too bad you have no support system there. :( that would be very tough. 

Newbie - glad things are going well. Sorry your little guy has a sore tummy a lot. Interesting that he hates being on his back. I wonder if he could have reflux? The tummy problems plus not wanting to lie on his back sounds like it could be that. You could try putting a wedge under the crib mattress to help him sleep on a bit of a slant instead? I hope his tummy issues resolve soon. 

AFM - as I said to angel, it is definitely looking like dd's pinkeye is viral again. Ugh. Oh well - guess now I just have to deal with it. I am obsessively washing hand towels, wash cloths and pillow cases constantly in hopes that DH and I don't get it and hopefully we can clear it up asap. 

Dd seems to be acting up quite a bit the last few days. I don't know if it's that she doesn't feel well, or that she is testing the boundaries to see what she can get away with now that I'm home all the time, or if she senses that the baby is coming soon - or a combination of the three! Regardless, it's definitely testing my patience a bit and making for a bit of a transition period for me being a home. I'm rather glad now that I have time to find a new rhythm with dd before baby comes rather than have to get used to it all at once. Hopefully she'll get enough mommy time before that she won't be quite as jealous when the baby arrives. 

Nothing happening on the labour side of things. BHs seem to have even died down but I did have some uncomfortable ones last night. Losing a bit more mucousy discharge, but nothing blood-tinged. I think I am quite okay with waiting another week. Sorry I'm boring. I feel like everyone has moved on to baby talk and all I have are the same old pregnancy moans haha


----------



## vrogers

Ally- thank you for asking! We got home today and are settling in. I'm still a bit sore of course but have good pain meds and she is helping distract me! 
I would be the same way. In the hospital I just stared at her in her bassinet because Im apparently paranoid when she's not on my chest. Glad you were at least able to have alone time with dh! 

Ana- oh my goodness, so exciting!! Can't wait to see an update! 

Ali- oh man I've definitely felt all kinds of hormonal! Thankfully no baby blues but I know to watch for them. Glad you are doing better emotionally with ds2! 
I'm so sorry about your grandma. You seem to be handling it as well as you can and understanding it's her sickness not herself with any changes. I hope you get to keep spending as much time with her as possible 

Froggy- I was wondering where you had gone! How exciting you are so so close. I'm sorry about dh's pain, I'm sure it'll be a huge help to have your mom there. I hope you don't have to consider an induction and that things go on their own! 
Love the last bump pic! 

Newbie- I too can't wait to start pumping so dh can help with feedings! Isn't it fun to learn about these new little people we carried for 9 months? :) 

Chi- ooh exciting! I hope things progress quickly! 

Angel- thank you so much! She definitely made everything more than worth it :) 

Literati- I'm sorry about dd! I would guess you are right that it's a combination of all 3. I hope she transitions to life with new baby well and enjoys her new big sister role! And it sounds like labor wise things are at least moving along. You are definitely not boring! Soon enough this board will be completely parent related, how crazy how fast it changes 

Little update, Lillian left the hospital at 6 pounds 6 ounces. She's eating very well but my nipples are KILLING me. I actually usually cry the entire feeding but I am determined to BF and want to work through the pain. We've got nipple cream and gel soothie pads and some other pads to help. I absolutely love the experience of BFing so I can't wait until it doesn't hurt. Anyone have any experience with breastfeeding pain and how to get through it? I read it's common to hurt until days 7-10 and then it shouldn't. And I know she didn't have a great latch (she was getting only the tip of my nipple for the first few times and nobody was helping me yet) so that didn't help.


----------



## Apple111

Sorry can't read all, just thought Id update, still in from induction Tuesday, been horrible.. No beds on ward , then no beds in delivery.. After starting myself on arrival they wouldn't intervene to see how I got on, 1 cm on examination .. So they have me pessary Wednesday 12.30 got contractions all night but today only 1/2 cm .. Then given me some gel stuff which has seems to kick things off.. Still here, contractions every 1/2 mins, waters still not gone , re examined me and only 2 cm still, doing my head in as can't walk or talk through them now.. Loads of pressure ..I was bit like his last time then went straight into a fast transition, everytine a midwife comes near me they comment on size of bump and baby which is making me more nervous than I already am &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;sorry can't comment on anyone.. Doing This in bits between contractions.. I'm so tired not slept more than a couple of hours since Tuesday :( x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - ahh what an awful induction experience! Lots of hugs for you! You must be so exhausted. I hope once you start progressing properly that it goes VERY quickly for you. You deserve it to be over already! 

VRogers - from my experience, if the baby is latching properly, it's not supposed to hurt. However, if your baby WAS latching incorrectly before (which you say she was), then of course everything is going to be sore already so it's still going to keep hurting until everything heals. This was the case for me and I probably only had pain for about a week as well (because she had a bad latch for the first couple days), so I hope yours dissipates very soon as well! Have you been applying lots of lanolin cream? In addition to that, I would also express some milk at the end of a feed and just rub it all over the nipple since it has a lot of healing properties! Hope it helps soon. Make sure she latches on SUPER big every single time - don't ever stand for a sub-par latch! I found if it was a good latch it might hurt initially but once she kept going it wouldn't continue to hurt (at least not as much), whereas if it were too shallow a latch, it would keep hurting worse and worse. But, again, it depends how sore you are to begin with. :( It's no fun, I know!


----------



## Angel5000

Long post! Sorry! 

So my labor story! I woke up Friday around midnight to go the bathroom and started having some contractions. Not painful but were 5 minutes apart regularly. I didn't wake DH until 2:45 when they started to get painful (and were averaging 4-5 minutes apart). They put me in triage around 4am to watch me for an hour, I was 3.5cm. At 5am the on site doctor checked and I was 4cm and my bag was bulging so I was admitted. 

Contractions were painful but not awful but my water broke around 9:45 and when they checked I was still 4cm. I was sure it was going to be a long Labor since I had not progressed at all in the 5 hours! This is when the contractions got really painful and I finally asked for an epidural. Took about an hour for them to get them down there to do it. They checked me right before the epidural and I was at a 5 and then checked me shortly after (just 20 mins maybe) and I was at 6. 

Unfortunately the epidural never took. I went numb on my left side and leg but not center or right. At this point all my contractions were in my right hip (they said baby head was turned side ways so it put pressure on my hip) and I couldn't stop shaking. It was really pretty awful. But I went from 6 to 10 really quickly. Much quicker than they expected since my first 5 hours were so slow. I was ready to push by 12:30 but the doctor wasn't there yet (traffic) so they kept me breathing and I started pushing just after 1pm. I was fully dilated but a bit of my cervix had slid back over baby head so doctor had to actually reach in and pull it back while I pushed. . . . I was NOT numb so I felt all of this! So painful. 

I had about 45 minutes of pushing and then baby. <3 I'm so in love. 

Post birth they kept us 24 hours but M's jaundice test was high so they kept us another day to monitor and let us go home but we had to go back to my doctor the next day for a third test. Thankfully that was ok and so we are doctor free until Monday for a growth check. :)



Vrogers - my BF was really painful for a few days too! The most important part is getting a good latch. Do you have a lactation consultant to help? And trying different positions can help with latch. If it's hurting so bad you're crying then it's possibly more than just adjusting to sore nipples. Melody was latching on one side and only getting nipple on the other so my right breast left me in tears every time she fed!! A good latch takes practice for both you and her. If it's hurting bad you're supposed to beak the latch (using your finger) and try again. The first time I realized how bad my latch was happened when she was screaming and wouldn't latch and I just put my breast in her mouth and she started sucking and about 15 seconds later I realized there was
No pain. My nipples were sore probably until day 4-5 and still get a little sore (she's 6 days today) but not as bad. I also made sure to put lanolin on after every single feeding whether I thought I need it or not. It helped. 

Lite - oh no that's awful! I was hoping it was just bacterial. As for labor: My BH slowed way down the couple days before birth. I had none for a couple days and was sure I was going to be another week! 

Apple - omg that sounds awful!! I hope things pick up! At what point do they step in and make you do something else? Or will they let it progress on its own for days and days?


----------



## vrogers

Apple- oh no! I'm so sorry you're having a bad experience. I really hope things move along for you asap, I can relate to a bad induction experience and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. 

Literati- thank you for the advice! I do have the cream and dh has been on me about applying it after every feeding. I didn't have anyone to really help me in the hospital until AFTER I realized there was a problem and I didn't know what I was doing. It would have helped tremendously to have a professional beside me from the beginning, now I know! I also noticed one nipple is worse than the other, it was a little sore at the beginning but then wasn't once she got going. The other side was pretty sore the whole time. I'll try the milk thing too, great advice! 

Angel- thank you for sharing your labor story! Other than not being fully numb, sounds like you had a great experience (you know, as great as birthing a baby can be!) which is awesome! Glad baby doesn't have jaundice. 
Thank you for the advice! My doctor recommended a good lactation consultant that my insurance will actually pay for (2 visits, anyway) so I'm going to call her. They also had someone in the hospital but we didn't really get to talk to her until after I had been BFing for a day or two. I did hear the breaking the latch with your finger advice, and have had to use that a few times. You and literati both mentioned lanolin cream so I will definitely continue with that!


----------



## Vankiwi

Vrogers the others have good BFing advice! With DD1 I had quite a bit of pain, her latch took work, this time with DD2 it's much easier. Definitely break the latch and start again if it's no good!


----------



## vrogers

Van- thank you! I've read latch issues is the main problem with BF pain so I will gladly take that advice!


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry I haven't been on the last few days- haven't been feeling the greatest. I will try and go back to read updates and see how you all are doing!

Was having some mild cramping along with lightly blood tinged mucus yesterday. It's just before 4am here and been up the last 30 minutes with contractions. They are only in my lower abdomen but definitely can't walk or talk through. Started timing and will see where I'm at over the next couple hours. Hoping this is it...It's been a rough few days and am ready for baby to be here already!


----------



## slammerkin

Apple I'm so sorry the induction is going the way it is. You poor thing. I hope your baby is finally here.

Thanks for sharing your story Angel! Sounds like an overall good experience.

vrogers - keep at it with BF and I hope you see the lactation consultant soon and they help to make it better. It is so hard in the beginning.

kksy9b - I hope this is the real deal for you!

AFM, yesterday I was feeling a bit painful in my pubic bone, so baby might have moved down a bit, though I didn't feel particularly different in any other way. For some reason I was feeling a bit like things might happen soon though, but still nothing as of this morning. I had my 39-week appt yesterday, and had a choice of having my cervix checked or not. I wanted it checked just out of curiosity, so she tried, but apparently my cervix is still really high and mostly firm and hard to reach. She was still trying to get a good feel of it when I stopped her because it was too damned uncomfortable and my curiosity wasn't strong enough to let her keep going. Ugh. Annoying. So I guess that's why I couldn't find it a few weeks ago - it's too high up.


----------



## Ally2015

anababe- good luck! keep us updated.

ali- hope ds fever clears up

froggy- nice to hear from you, what a beautiful bump :) sorry about DH but it's great your mum will be there soon.

newbie- glad you are doing well. Isa has sore tummy a lot too, and isn't a fan of lying on his back- i think thats because of the gas. Burping him can take ages. it;s hard work. Pumping is a great idea, and will let you DH be more involved :)

chi- show is a very good sign, you will have your baby soon i am sure. BREATHE! :)

angel- that is a good idea about nursing, will keep it in mind for next time. 

lit- not boring at all, always nice to hear the pregnancy things as well. I am so sorry your dd is playing up and has viral pink eye. Hoping she makes a fast recovery. 

vrogers- ive had soreness with DS as he doesn't always latch on properly, but lit's advice is great and i will take that on board also. DS gets very stressy when its feed time, and is not relaxed so it's so hard to calm him and get him on properly. Hope feeding gets better for you, i am sure it will with more practise and patience! 

apple- that sounds like an awful induction experience, i am so sorry!! i really hope things pick up and baby is there soon!

angel- thanks for sharing. i to got an epidural once the contractions got too bad. 45 mins of pushing!- thats fab. Glad jaundice is ok.

kk-lets hope this is it!!! fingers crossed!

slammer- did you have a similar experience with DD? was she born around due date or later?


----------



## AliJo

Kk - Good luck! I have a good feeling for you this time!! 

Slammer - That's disheartening, but at least that can change in an instant! 

Vrogers - It was painful for me with my first as well. This time it was only slightly painful the first few days when he first latched and it went away after a few moments. Definitely keep working with her! They do sometimes take a little time to learn a proper latch and once she does consistently I'm sure your pain will vanish! You're doing great just by sticking to it. Follow their advice and I'm sure soon you'll be much more comfortable. 

Angel - Thank you for your story! You did awesome getting through it with the pain. It's too bad the epidural didn't take, but it seems like you handled it well! I wouldn't have waited.. I'd tell them to be ready to catch! :haha: Really, though. I would not want to be the person to tell me to breathe through them while I was in pain. Glad the jaundice cleared up well! 

Apple - I'm sorry that everything seems to just be against you! Hopefully by now things are moving along for you! That sounds like a horrible experience. Really hope you get the reward of holding your LO soon. 

Lite - I'm sorry it's viral again! Really hope it doesn't spread. Such an awful thing to get in general, but the time is just atrocious right now! You can't seem to get a break with the illnesses. DS1 seemed really needy a few days before baby arrived. Hopefully it's a sign that they know! Also hope you don't deal with much jealousy. 

Newbie - Glad everything is going well! It's great that you DH is really taking to the father role! It's such an amazing thing to see out of your loved one. I definitely enjoy watching DH be fatherly to either of our boys. Isn't it crazy how much you can learn about someone so new to this world? 

AFM - DS1 kicked his fevers yesterday. He had one in the middle of the night the night before last then didn't get another one after. Glad it was just a 24 hour thing. My brother, SIL, and niece left yesterday. I'm glad we get some time as just us as a family now, but I miss them. DS1 had so much fun with his cousin. He'd wait for her every morning to get up. He's already really needy of my attention again. If I'm going to see jealousy it'll start up here soon. I don't think there will be much, but he's going to be wanting me to get up to do things with him while I'm feeding and he doesn't get it yet.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- health visitor popped in and watched me feed him. She said a little pain at first is fine, as long as it goes away, and tell tale signs he is latched on properly is that his cheeks are round, chin nested against breast, head tilted slightly back so he can move his head and breathe easily and hes comfy and relaxed when feeding. So i know when i am doing it right, and times when hes not got a good latch now x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - that's great your HV has helped with the latch! I remember mine being super helpful as well. The nurses at the hospital gave me dumb advice and made it sound like dd1 was getting nothing because I think she was having some dimpling while she nursed. The LC thankfully told us that was utter BS and that was just how dd's face was shaped. She actually gained her birthweight back more rapidly than nearly all babies, so she was most definitely getting enough! I was very relieved when she told us that. It's weird how complicated it is in the beginning - checking their exact position to make sure it's good. It gets way easier later and they can basically nurse in any position and you don't have to worry about it! 

Ali - sorry your relatives are gone and that ds1 is missing his cousin. I hope he doesn't get too jealous now. It definitely would have been nice to have his cousin as a distraction before! I'm sure it will be great to have to house to just the four of you now though. I'm happy feeding and everything is going so well for you. 
I agree that this pinkeye is atrocious timing. :( We have certainly had a lot of sickness in the past month and it's very irritating. What was I thinking getting a due date in peak cold & flu season? :p 

Slammer - the pain in your pubic bone sounds uncomfortable. I've been getting that more when I am lying down, but thankfully not the rest of the time. Hopefully it is a good sign for you. That really is a shame your cervix was so high up and hard to find still! You definitely have been fed up for a while, and I hope things change quickly for you so you can just have this baby and not have to go to these annoying prenatal appointments anymore! You could still easily have her by your due date. :) 

Kksy - that definitely sounds like the real deal for you! :) I really hope it is and that the next time we hear from you, it's a baby announcement! 

Angel - thanks so much for sharing your birth story! I absolutely love reading all the details. Sounds like a not too terrible experience but really too bad about the epidural not working. So that's a great relief that you progressed from 6-10 so quickly! And 45 min of pushing is very decent! Although, I am a wimp and I am honestly hoping to only do 20 this time! :haha: 
That is good to know about your BH quieting down a few days before you went into labour! Gives me hope!

Vankiwi - glad to hear BFing is going very well this time! 

VRogers - I really hope the Lactation consultant helps you! Two visits should probably be enough to get things on track! It is tough when they don't catch latching issues for the first day or two. I hope things improve quickly. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Elonaire

Hey everyone :D 
Hope you are all doing ok, I've had an odd week. I've been losing bits of my plug (i think) and yesterday I had a crazy energy burst that lasted all day, i've been so sleepy up until then. Today I posted a picture of my bump on my facebook and not much later my cousin sent me a message saying that her bump looked exactly like mine the day before her contractions started and that she thinks I will go into labor in the next few days. I am 38 weeks tomorrow, what do you guys think? :shrug:
xx
 



Attached Files:







13.1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AliJo

Lite - They plan on moving this direction after my SIL is out of the Air Force. My brother was/is being medically released. It'll be good to have some more family around that he can play and grow with. 

Elonaire - Hard to say, everyone is different! You could go today or it could be a couple of more weeks. Pregnancy is never so simple, sadly. My bump never seemed to look different to me, but this time around the day before I was in a very sour mood. I didn't want to do anything and just overall I was blah! I felt "off" as well. I kept joking and asking "Can being in a real crap mood be an impending sign of labor??" Well turns out it might have been the case! That night I started having contractions and in the morning they were back and consistent.


----------



## Literati_Love

Elonaire - yeah, I don't think there's any way to tell from how your bump looks. And there may be signs, but they are different for every person and every pregnancy! I know with dd1, I definitely did get a strong nesting urge and burst of energy the day before I went into labour, and that was the only time that happened the whole pregnancy so it was definitely a sign. Good luck!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo you're giving me too much hope. I'm cranky as hell today. Can this baby come tomorrow?? :(


----------



## kksy9b

I am so happy to report that our yellow bump turned into a beautiful baby BOY!!Calvin Nathaniel was born this morning at 5:17am and weighed in at 8 lbs, 12 oz and is 22 inches long. He and I are both doing very well and are healthy. 

I woke up at 3:15 with a contraction. Had another one shortly after that I couldn't lay down through so got up and started timing. They were instantly very painful through my lower abdomen only. I went downstairs to labor and time (and write my last post). It was incredibly painful and I was having to vocalize through the contractions. Ben heard me, woke up and came downstairs around 4 or 4:15. I told him it was too early to go to the hospital but was crying through the contractions they were so painful. He went ahead and made the decision to call my SIL. He packed up Charles and took him to my BIL and SILs house (they live 5 minutes away). I called the hospital while he was gone and told them we were coming in. He got back, threw our stuff in the car and we were on our way around 4:50. At this point my contractions were 2-3 minutes apart, lasting a minute and definitely getting more intense. I knew this was going to be the real deal. 

From there things got a bit ... interesting. 

It took 15 minutes for Ben to get from our house to the hospital exit (and was speeding during it). As he was getting off the highway I started involuntarily pushing. He took the corner a bit too sharp and I screamed as I tumbled over (was in hands and knees in backseat). Got myself upright and said "I can't stop it, I'm pushing" over and over. We were just a minute from the hospital (thank goodness this was 5am and there was zero traffic.) He pulled up in the ER, got me standing outside the car and telling me we are almost there to which my reply was "I can't go anywhere, I can't move, I need help, I'm pushing" He took off running inside for help and a wheelchair. He was yelling that his wife was pushing in the parking lot. 2 cops that were there helped get the wheelchair to the ER attendant and get the door ready for me to come through. They all came running out, sat me down (or rather, I was leaning all the way to one side because baby's head was about to come out!). I just kept saying "it happened too fast, it's happening too fast. Please hurry, I can't stop it" In no time flat they got me upstairs.

I saw at least 5 nurses running into the room as I got there. I stood up and they said to take my pants off. I pulled everything g down and someone said "bloody show." I looked down as I climbed into bed and saw a massive amount t if blood on the pad I had thankfully placed a few hours earlier. The nurse said she was going to check me. I opened my legs and she didn't look but half a second and said I was fully ready and a 2 station. Things really picked up then. Ben came rushing in (he had been trying to fill out paperwork, heard me scream and said it would have to wait). I started tearing up out of fear and told him I was so scared to do this natural. He asked if there was anything they could give me...The answer was no. There was no time.

Nurse said to try not to push (wasn't happening) and I told her I can't stop it. Doctor came in, legs went up, gave a big push and his head was out. They told me to push again but by this time had laid me back more and I couldn't get a good handle on the push. One of the nurses was telling (aka reprimanding) the one on my left leg that she wasnt holding me right and to hold from the bottom. She repositioned her hand so I could push off it and it did the trick. One more big push and he was out. Pushing naturally was easier than I could have imagined. The ring of fire burned but not too badly. It was a relief from the awful contraction pain. 

I looked down at him in wonder and he started to cry. I looked at Ben who was balling and asked what's the baby...A boy or girl. He said boy and my heart filled. 

Total time from walking into the room to Calvin being here was 3.5 minutes. Total labor time was 2 hours, 2 minutes. A short time of pain for a lifetime of happiness was well worth it. 

Within 30 minutes he had latched on and nursed for an hour. He had his first wet and dirty diaper and wanted to nurse again. 

My in laws unexpectedly showed up with Charles. I let Charles come back but said no to everyone else. I was still naked, bloody and had zero desire to give up my baby (Ben hadn't even held him yet). Charles did amazing with baby brother. He wanted to look at him, touch him, give him kisses and high fives. He stayed about 10 minutes and I can't wait for him to come back later.

I had some heavier initial bleeding they were worried about. However, once Calvin started nursing it slowed down. I am sore when I pee and get out of bed but otherwise feel amazing.

I didn't tear but did stretch things out a bit, making it difficult to pee. I took some Motrin and that has helped a lot. Hoping I only need it for a couple days. 

All in all we are doing amazing. The shock is wearing off and I just love this baby so so much. He has been a champion eater but also likes being swaddled (as long as his hands are by his face) and is sleeping awesome. 

Ben had to run home to grab phone chargers and get a bag together for Charles for tonight. Once he is back I'm going to take a shower and try for a nap.

I am so happy and loved getting to surprise everyone with our news. I'm also pretty pleased I was right on baby being a boy


----------



## slammerkin

Wow kksy9b!! What a story!! Huge contrats!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- thank you- the early days are hard, i've felt much better now that HV came and basically told me everything i am doing is right and i feel much more confident bf now. Its so time consuming.

elonaire- its so hard to say- pregnancy is just weird like that. I felt no different when i started labour, the day before i was thinking that i still have weeks to go before i have my baby. 

kk- YAH congrats!!!! what a story, and well done for doing it natural. So glad baby is nursing well and healthy and i wish you a speedy recovery :) 

AFM- we got bloods back for DS jaundice, and they said his levels have risen slightly but below the treatment level and because he is gaining weight and seems perfectly healthy they are happy to just leave him be. 

just wondering- to those who BF;ed- how long did you do it for?


----------



## slammerkin

Ally, glad Isa's jaundice levels are not concerning given his overall health. He sounds like he's doing well!

I BF'd over 2.5 years with DD. It was a huge part of my mothering experience. Obviously it wasn't her primary source of food that whole time.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - if a horrible mood is a sign, I'm also giving birth tomorrow. :haha: I do hope that your baby comes ASAP! 

Ally - I hope his jaundice levels go down really soon! Dd1 was also a bit jaundiced at birth and still was when we were home but it was going down so they weren't concerned either.
I BFed dd1 for 23 months! :) 

Kksy - wow, that is such a crazy crazy labour story! I am super emotional so I was tearing up while I was reading it! I can't believe how fast that went for you, but in a way I'm not even surprised because you went through all that start and stop labour and were already 4 cm dilated beforehand and I've heard that often makes for a very fast active labour (not usually THAT fast though)! I'm glad you made it to the ward on time before delivering him. Sounds like you did amazing. Well done and congratulations!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm wondering the same thing as Ally - how long did you BF if you did? I think I want to BF for at least 6-9 months but I have to return to work the last week of March and as a teacher will have a really really hard time with pumping at work. I'm really nervous about how to make it work. But I know nothing about pumping and BF and everything. I feel so clueless about most things! 


Vrogers - I'm so glad your insurance will cover lactation consultant! Def do that. The sooner you get s good latch going the sooner the nipples can heal! I was really lucky that right after birth a nurse gave me some advice to help me latch her in the first BF and then my hospital sent in the hospital lactation consultant before we reached the 24 hour discharge time (my hospital won't discharge until baby passes all the 24 hour tests) and she was able to help me pretty quickly. I don't know what I would have done otherwise. I have looked online for a few videos to help me with latch since I've been home. The internet is a great resource too! :) 

Ali - I almost did push BUT a little lip of my cervix fell back over her head even though I was fully dilated so If I had pushed it wouldn't have done anything and they (nurses) were afraid i would cause some damage if I tried. In fact the doctor ended up having to reach up and hold back part of my cervix for a couple contractions because it wouldn't quite stay out of the way!! :wacko: I'll just say that not being numb and having my doctor shove her WHOLE HAND up my vagina to hold back a piece of my cervix.... so unpleasant! And I thought the cervix check was unpleasant! :rofl: 

I guess doctor said her head was fairly large (considering her weight - they thought she'd be at least a pound heavier based on her head size and length) and my body was having a hard time getting it out! 

So glad that your DS1 kicked his fever! I'm sure you'll enjoy some family time. :) 


Kksy - CONGRATS!!!! Wow what a story!! So glad that you and baby are doing well!


----------



## AliJo

Kk - So so so many congrats! I bet with you being so dilated it really sped things up. I'm glad it was fast in the sense that you didn't deal with the pain as long. Incredible story! Love his name as well!! I'll update the front after my nap that I hopefully get! 

Slammer - Fingers crossed it means something for you! Definitely would make a crap day worth it!

Ally - I wanted to do a year but stopped like 9/10 months because I started RN classes and couldn't get enough time to pump. I mean they would give it to me but then I was missing class and it could make things difficult. I will be doing at least a year this time. 

Time for my nap.. I hope! DS2 is sleeping in the crib and DH has DS1.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - that sounds incredibly uncomfortable having your dr hold up your cervix while you pushed! Yikes! You're a trooper! 

Ali - I hope you get an amazing nap in! I am counting down the minutes until I get mine in.


----------



## slammerkin

Jealous of your naps! Wish I could have one.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulatioms


----------



## chitown28

Congrats on your little boy kk!

Happy to report that we welcomed our little girl, Eleanor Jean, to the world at 2:41am on Friday the 13th! She weighed 7lbs 12 oz and was 22 inches long!!! I will post labor story and pics later - haven't gotten more than an hour of sleep and so exhausted!

Good luck to those awaiting labor!


----------



## greats

Congratulations to all who have had their babies! Beautiful names chosen as well! 

To those still gestating, your time will be here soon enough! 

Been thinking of you all! Everything is great over here. Genevieve is doing phenomenal. Spits up a bit so we currently have her sleeping in the rock n play so she's elevated, but we switched to Dr. Brown's bottles with the preemie nipples and her spitting up has gotten better. She's lost a little weight at her 3 day check up today but she is a very sleepy baby so often have to wake her up for feeds. She did a 4 hour stretch last night which was great!


----------



## Vankiwi

Ally I fed DD1 for 10.5 months until she self weaned. 

You could also still keep BFing at night when you go back to work if you wanted.


----------



## Angel5000

So, this might be a little TMI (sorry!) but no one else will appreciate this like you gals will! I had a milestone today, I was able to have my first real BM since labor! :haha: To any normal person that does not sound like a big deal but I've been SO swollen and sore (I had to have a couple small stitches, nothing major to repair but enough that I've been really swollen) that the thought of having to use those muscles was terrifying. Even laughing and coughing were still extremely painful up until yesterday. 

I am still on Ibuprofen 600mg. Doctor wants me to stay on that through the majority of the bottle (almost 30 days worth) simply for the swelling (I have another pain med they gave me that I didn't have to take while in the hospital except day 1 but after coming home for a couple days I needed it because I was moving around too much trying to sit up and shift in bed and pulled at some of my stitches :wacko: ). 

Oh! And one other thing - the BEST advice that I was given by someone was to either a) bring my own Toilet Paper to the hospital because theirs is like sandpaper OR b) buy the cottonelle moist wipe things. I went for the moist wipes even though I have never used them before. BEST DECISION OF MY LIFE. I've been using them since I gave birth and they are amazing, especially if you are swollen and sore. 



Chitown - CONGRAST!!! Beautiful Name!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I wish you could have a nap too. I don't even know how to function without them! 

Greats - I'm glad Genevieve is doing so well! Hopefully she puts that weight back on very soon. 

Chi - congratulations! I can't wait to read the full story. Definitely get some rest before then! :hugs:

Angel - haha, yay for getting that first time postpartum over with. It really is not fun! Good tip on the wipes. Glad they have been helpful for you.


----------



## AliJo

Chit - Congratulations!! Can't wait to hear more! You get some rest! 

Angel - Congrats! :haha: I actually have stopped taking my iron because I couldn't get the constipation under control. It was making my tear more sore and making it bleed again. 
I keep wipes in the bathroom for postpartum nastiness. All that drainage sure makes me feel unclean! 
Yeah, didn't even think about the cervix part of your story. Oh gosh that would be no fun. It wasn't any fun for me to be checked because I was so sensitive down there by the time I got in I can only imagine that! 

Greats - I'm glad she's doing well! I'm guessing they weren't too concern about the weight loss?

I got a two and half hour nap in! He woke up not too long after I posted and wanted to eat. He sleepily ate and was passed back out so I transferred him back to the crib and he slept nearly 3 hours. Makes me feel good about the crib and knowing that he's most likely just dealing with a flipped schedule. 

Just got supper done as well. I'm still surprised at how much energy I tend to have. I do have moments of total exhaustion, but still much better than when I was pregnant.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , sorry been away a while,but happy to tell u that after 4days induction ! Process our beautiful baby boy way born yesterday 13th jan at1.25 pm .. weoghing 8lb 4..x we named him Ollie x we r so in love with him.. &#65039;Xx will update at later date &#65039;xx congratulation lasies on new babies &#65039;xx sorry this is short just exhausted &#65039;xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations to new babys!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- haha about the mood- any baby yet then :D

angel - i go back to work in 6 months, so i think thats how long i will BF, and then after either express and leave bottles or formula. Not sure yet either, will just have to see. 


greats- so glad to hear dd is doing well. 4 hour stretch sounds good, wish i could get that now and then haha. 

chi- woo cannot wait to hear story and see a picture. massive congrats!!! hope you get some rest 

Apple- massive congrats !!! You must be exhausted!!! X

angel - yah for BM! we do appreciate what a milestone that is!! it took me 3 days before i managed, and i was so scared to do it but it was fine. It was only peeing that stung for about a week. Now everything feels OK, and my bleeding has finished. Next milestone will be dtd, which i am to scared to do(and not like we have any time) haha.

ali- well done on making supper! i actually feel much more tired and exhausted now than in pregnancy.


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats chitown and apple!!

I was so scared of the first poo. Thankfully I took a ton of colace and it basically just fell out, lol. Sorry TMI.

Having a little lie-in at the moment as DH for up with DD for a change (during the week I have to get up earlier than them for work and on the weekend he sleeps in from working late, but he was home early last night). I'm hungry though, so have to get up, lol.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant find time for a good reply :o


----------



## AliJo

Whoever said Friday the 13th was unlucky was a fool! Three babies!!

Apple - Congratulations! I'm sure you're more than exhausted, but after all that he's finally here!! 

Slammer - Sounds lovely! I'd probably ignore the hunger. I actually squeezed in some more time to sleep this morning and I kind of feel bad because DH was really tired!

Ally - I'd be miserable if it wasn't for DH staying up at night to watch DS2 when he won't sleep. He works tonight, though. I'm doomed! 

Tonight will be the first night I have both boys by myself. I'm a bit afraid. DS1 has been going to sleep with cuddles and usually DS2 is needing attention at the same time, but DH has him. This will be interesting. Then of course DS2 hasn't been sleeping at night without being held. Hoping it won't be the case or I'm going to get no sleep until tomorrow late afternoon. Unless I cave and co-sleep which might happen unintentionally. 

Speaking of DTD.. I've actually have had a high sex drive lately. It's a bit annoying because I can't do anything about it! If I didn't still have discharge and if I didn't tear I'd probably not wait till the 6 weeks postpartum checkup. I wouldn't probably be able to find time anyways, but still.


----------



## vrogers

Kk- congratulations!!! Loved reading your story! 

Ally- I'm hoping to BF for about a year! As long as it works out anyway

Ali- I'm a little late but jealous of your nap, glad you got one in though! Bet it felt amazing 

Chitown- yay!! Huge congratulations! What a sweet name! Get some sleep, you deserve it 

Greats- we are using the rock n play for the same reason. I was weary at first and wanted her to be in the pack n play but dh reminded me she's never asleep for longer than 2-3 hours at a time and we are more worried about her choking on spit up.
Glad your LO is doing well! 

Angel- I almost posted about mine the other day! :haha: I was SO nervous about pooping after the section and only a little came out then but I was SO excited I wanted to tell the world! Congrats on the first BM haha 

Ali- you are superwoman! I feel good when I remember to brush my teeth haha

Apple- oh my 4 days! Congrats on little Ollie and go get some well deserved rest! 

Little update- two nights ago Lillian was up ALL night crying and then eventually screaming. She's a very chill relaxed baby (like I was) who only cries if she's hungry or dirty diaper, so we had no clue what was going on. Finally at 7am we called his mom who is a nurse practitioner and suggested giving her about 1-2 ounces of formula. I immediately cried and snapped at dh (nothing against formula fed babies I promise-it was just my plan to breastfeed and I thought it would be easy HA) but then realized baby was HUNGRY and my milk hadn't come in. She had eaten all the colostrum so wasn't getting anything. I felt like a horrible mother because I should have known. Also, I've had problems getting her latch right. Actually not sure if I'm the one missing it or she is, but that along with my nipples were super cracked and each BF session hurt so bad that I dreaded feeding her. Yesterday woke and realized my boobs felt and looked bigger so I ended up testing out my pump and sure enough got a decent amount. So we've decided to let my nipples heal and pump as well as use this enfamil formula that's made for supplementing. It's working well so far other than it's exhausting to keep up a pump schedule along with feeding. But I'm really set on her getting breastmilk. 
Yesterday we went to her first pediatrician appt and she was down to 6 pounds 2 ounces after leaving the hospital the day before at 6 pounds 6 ounces. Doctor also wanted to check her levels for jaundice because she looks a tad yellowish in some lights but turns out she just has really olive skin (I'm so white I'm see through so the olive skin is from dh). 
She's feeling and looking MUCH better now that I know she's getting enough milk. 
Wow, sorry for the long update! 

So exciting seeing more and more babies being born, soon enough and this will be a parenting thread


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - congrats on your baby finally arriving! Sounds like an absolutely exhausting experience! I hope you somehow get some rest now, even though I know that's somewhat impossible in the early days!

Slammer - ugh, I hate when my hunger wakes me up when I would love to sleep longer! I'm glad you got a sleep-in though! You've had no extra rest lately and are such a trooper working until you give birth! 

Ally - haha, nope, no baby. I have been in a horrible mood so much this pregnancy that I bet a better sign would be if I were in a GOOD mood all day! :haha: Sorry you're so exhausted! I also was never more exhausted than in those first very early weeks with a newborn. Nothing can beat that kind of sleep deprivation - and it's so much harder when you're also still recovering from birth. It will get better, though! Dd's sleep actually got worse and worse as she aged, but I still felt more rested because the wake-ups got shorter and shorter (no diaper changes in the night, no burping eventually, etc) so I eventually caught up to a reasonable level. You will get there too at your own pace! Just be easy on yourself and don't compare yourself to anyone else. You don't have to get ANYTHING done except take care of Isa. 

Ali - wow, good luck with bed time for both of them tonight. I don't know how I'll ever do that! I'm sure you'll find a way, though! Let us know how it goes.

VRogers - awww, that sounds really emotional and stressful to find out poor baby wasn't getting enough. :( Do whatever you need to make sure baby is getting enough - there's no right way to feed a baby. However, if you are determined to breastfeed I would encourage you not to give up just yet and also now that your milk has come in maybe try again and then express after to increase supply? The best way to keep your supply high enough is to keep BFing. The best breastfeeding resource I ever found was kellymom.com. Don't know if it will help you, but feel free to check it out! When you see your LC she may be able to help you as well. But some babies really do just need to supplement or fully FF and that's totally ok too. You're doing an amazing job, so don't be hard on yourself!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Don't feel terrible! DS1 would be real fussy at times and I knew it was because he wasn't getting enough and it resulted in cluster feeding. After a day or two at most two he would calm back down. It happens and babies have a way to encourage milk production. At least these days we have the option to supplement. I ended up supplementing DS1 because I didn't have a good production to begin with and when I wasn't exclusively breastfeeding (no pumping and just breast) my supply would drop. I really did not want to supplement, but I ended up accepting it. At least he was being fed enough and still got the good stuff from my breastmilk.


----------



## slammerkin

You guyssss... When am I gonna have this baby? I just felt like he was gonna come the last two days, not based on any physical signs...just a feeling. But nothing! I'm over it. I gathered more stuff for my hospital bag last night. Did laundry. Boiled all my pump parts today. Cleaned the kitchen. I'm running out of things to do to prepare for this baby.

Good luck with your first night with the two kids alijo! 

Vrogers I'm sorry about the BF struggles! Hang in there!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - that is frustrating that you still haven't had him! I understand what you mean about not having much left to prepare! Although, my house is always messy so you could always come clean my house! :haha: I really hope it happens this weekend for you!!!


----------



## pompeyvix

Congrats Apple! Your experience sounds super long winded and exhausting, but at least he is now here :)

Congrats on baby Eleanor Chitown :cloud9:

Congrats on baby Calvin, KK!! :cloud9:

It's been a busy few days! I think I am in the minority now who haven't had baby yet. 6 days though....

vrogers - sorry baby Lillian was so upset and hungry the other night. Breastfeeding is hard and nothing can prepare you for it. I am glad you're milk has come in now and you're able to express some. 

slammer - my due date buddy (almost!), sorry you haven't had baby yet. Sounds like he is very comfy inside. What's the latest gestation your Dr will let you go too before induction?

Alijo - I hope tonight goes well with both boys on your own :hugs: 

No signs of baby coming for me! I am feeling OK actually, I am glad to have a date for a csection on Friday which means there is an end. I just hope they don't try and move it again. We are spending our last Sunday as 3 tomorrow and we have a few last bits to get sorted before we are finally ready to welcome our little boy into the world.


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - you are in the minority, but I'm still here waiting with you! You and slammer will both be before me (likely) and then I might be the last regular poster to have the baby. I think there is also elonaire but froggy will be induced before her due date I think (?) and I don't think anyone else with a later due date is active on here. :( Kind of sad that I'll be left to my own devices soon! It's very exciting you know baby will come Friday (unless something happens before then)! I hope you enjoy your last Sunday as a family of 3!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm waiting with you both lit and Pompey!! I did get my induction date, I'm going in Friday night! So I should have my baby next Saturday. So exciting! Lit, I hope that you start something sooner rather than later!


----------



## slammerkin

I think they'll go to 41 plus a few days as long as scans still show things are fine. Not that I want to still be hanging on then! Considering that my cervix was still high and firm the other day I wouldn't be on board with an induction right now anyway. Waaa.


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - I didn't realise there were literally so few of us still pregnant! It does look like you MIGHT be last to deliver, but things can change very quickly suddenly, so you never know! 

froggy - looks like we'll be going in to have our bubba's on the same day, although I appreciate an induction may take longer than my c section :)

slammer - Yeah induction with an unfavourable cervix isn't the dream is it! Hopefully little boy will decide to come by himself over the next week or so!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - yay! That's exciting you will be induced on Friday! Hopefully it will be a quick and good experience for you! I'm glad I have you to wait with for a bit longer! 

Slammer - yeah, being induced would likely not be too helpful right now! I think they would induce me at 41 + 1 days but I haven't actually asked. That's just what my dr said last time and I'm assuming policy is the same. I really hope it doesn't come to that, as that wouldn't be until Feb 1st! Eek!

Pompey - yes, there really is only a few of us left! :( At least with a c-section you know it should for sure happen on Friday, unless it got bumped! I forget - have you had a c-section before?


----------



## froggyfrog

Pompey, I actually won't really deliver until probably Saturday, Friday night they will place a cervidil and then will start pit on sat morning. So you will probably be one day ahead of me. I'm still not dilated at all, and my cervix is pretty high, but I have been doing one epo pill per day, two cups of red raspberry leaf tea per day and 6 dates per day. I'm really hoping that that combo will allow my induction to go faster!


----------



## slammerkin

Watch literati go before the three of us froggy and Pompey! Lol.

I hope your cervical ripening techniques work froggy, and maybe you'll go into labor before Fri!

Pompey enjoy your day tomorrow!

Seriously, every time I go to the bathroom I'm hoping for mucous plug, and every night I go to sleep I hope to wake up with contractions - so many on here seem to have gone into labor in the middle of the night!


----------



## Literati_Love

How did you go into labour with your dd, slammer? 

With dd1 I woke up at 6 am with contractions! So I do tend to feel like I'll just wake up in labour but might not happen that way this time!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I think I read that it's most common to go into labor through the night. I started the night before, though. 

I was already super jealous and impatient when just a few had their babies. I can't imagine how all you ladies still waiting feel!!

I hope my next one has a due date early in the month again. Sure makes things seem a little faster! 

I think I'm going to have to call my OB over these headaches. I'm starting to think they are from my epidural. They're getting worse and nothing is touching them now. Coffee helped, but DS2 had some bad spit up yesterday night so I'm worried that caused it.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you so much everyone for the BF encouragement! I forgot to mention in my last update that there is a breastfeeding specialist at the baby's pediatrician office, and she talked with us for about 45 mins. Lillian has another weight check on Monday, and the specialist offered to talk with us and even help us with latching and positions, so I'm taking her up on that. 
Along with that, COCONUT OIL. she suggested it for my cracked and sore nipples and oh my goodness, my nipples are basically back to normal other than these little scabs. It's amazing! So I'm hoping to go back to BFing Monday and pump along with that. My supply seems to be coming in well. 

You ladies still waiting are SO close!! I can't wait to see your updates and little ones!


----------



## slammerkin

Labor with DD was slow to start so it's kind of hard to isolate. I lost a bit of plug on a Saturday, then a huge bloody glob of it when I got up to pee that night. Minor contractions during that night and then more serious timeable ones in the morning on Sunday that fizzled. Same deal Sunday night/Monday morning with minor, then more serious contractions that tapered off. They came on more regular Monday evening, but really hit and got serious about 1am that night and DD was born Tues afternoon.

AliJo I hope you can figure out the headaches. That sounds rough that they're getting worse. 

Vrogers glad to hear things are looking up with BF! I'll have to try coconut oil this time around.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I actually read that about coconut oil really recently but wasn't sure if it was just some hippie dippie advice or not. :haha: Glad to hear it works so well! I'll have to pick some up. 

Slammer - ooh ok, ya that is hard to pinpoint for sure! I had a very short early labour so my labour starting was pretty defined. However, my active labour was very long and stalled... so blah! I really hope I have both a short early labour AND active labour this time! Haha.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Congratulations to all the ladies who had their babies!!

I'm currently still waiting on my little one to make an appearance. We've gone to the birth center 2 times for false labor. 

If she doesn't come by Monday morning I'm going into my birth center and we will strongly encourage her to come. 

ATM it's hard to reply to everyone since I'm on my phone. I plan on getting on my computer and reply to everyone. &#128578;


----------



## newbie2013

I've read great stuff about coconut oil as well. Haven't heard about it for cracked nipples, but I'll look into it. Ds ripped one nipple the day I came out of hospital, but it healed well, thankfully.

Check up for him yesterday show he isn't gaining the weight the doctor would like. I'm to kick up my food intake and let him feed more. Thankfully she didn't want me to supplement yet so I'll work hard this week to try to avoid that. 

Looking forward to more exciting baby news soon! Don't worry, we're all waiting with you, too!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- haha I see coconut oil allll over Pinterest but when the nurse recommended it I decided it couldn't hurt! It's definitely been a lifesaver 

Thorpedo- good to hear from you, and I hope your LO decides to come sooner rather than later! 

Newbie- I had heard of so many uses, and thankfully I already had some at home because I like to cook with it. Oh my goodness, a ripped nipple sounds horrific but good thing it healed!


----------



## newbie2013

It wasn't too bad, but could have been. I didn't break the seal properly and he had a bad latch. I pulled him off and it ripped a bit. Healed now, so all good.


----------



## Vankiwi

Newbie ouch that sounds painful! Bet you'll be breaking the seal from now on :haha: amazing what suction they have isn't it!

We had our newborn photoshoot on Thursday. I've got a sneak peek of some of the photos - I'll post them on the FB group soon!

Hopefully those few of you still waiting for your babies done have long to go now!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The pics of Hazel on FB are wonderful x


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks MF!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies not been on properly for little bit just getting used to little fella and time with toddler.. Well my induction in the end took 4 days but I'll try and shorten it as a lot was due to really busy ward .. 

I was suppose to go in Tuesday at 8am , eventually went in a 8pm due to there not being any beds.. They checked me I was 1cm but contracting myself so didn't intervene that night..wouldn't let oh stay so he slept in car as too far for him to go home.. Poor thing was freezing ..next morning I hadn't progressed do they gave me a pessary at 12.30 that has to stay in 24 hours.. This made me contract but they didn't do much .. Next day at 1pm I was only 2cm.. Oh had 2nd night in car but my eldest son brought him quilt n coffee bless him.. Staff gave me some gel to help me progress ..at this point I was told that delivery suite was completely full and if I had to deliver if have to do it in the ward.. This freaked me out , the thought of it and I had a terrible night, I'd been given the stuff to speed me up but was lying in the best to avoid gravity doing its stuff as I was scared of giving birth in the ward with loads of people around, I i did feel very alone and vulnerable at this point with oh away and staff crazily busy:( i was also told there was minimal pain relief , no epi Ect up there, just gas and air.. And Peth if I wanted it..

Anyway next day I had progressed but was still 2/3 cm and they said they could break my waters but there was still no space in delivery to do this. I was still contracting so id just have to wait until there was a space, it got to evening and thankfully the staff must have felt bad for our situation, the ward had quietened down so they gave me and oh a side room and let him stay, my contractions were quite strong by this point I had 4 lots of codeine over the past 24 hours, couldn't sleep through them, I told other half to try and rest if he could and I just paced around the ward through Thursday night until early hours, I was so exhausted, couldn't walk when they came but decided that I needed to try and get some sleep even if it was only a few minutes as I didn't feel up to going through birth I was really staring to think I'm not going to be able to do this, that was 4.30 am Friday morning, I dont n ow how I managed it but I did fall asleep and the ward staff came in at 6am and woke me to tell me I was going down to delivery in 10mins to break my waters, go and get some breakfast and a coffee quickly as they didn't want me to lose the bed! I was totally out of it. Def started to panic inside, had drink but couldn't eat felt sick, 

On delivery, had 10 mins to come round which helped as was still asleep prior to this, the midwife was instantly reassuring and made me feel better. She managed to break my waters which was fine, the plan was to give it two hours then start drip if needed. 2 hours past, they started drip and then contractions gradually started to get worse. 

Ive got to say this was my forth baby and I was more nervous about his birth than any before with last being so quick and painful..there was a stage where I pulled drip out and blood everywhere, but I hardly noticed as oh kept me distracted.. I kind of got into a routine woh my oh, I used my tens machine the whole way through, I was on monitors, so everyone I had a contraction my oh would tell me it was in way and is start my gas n air and press my tens on full wack, I just counted through them and , just thought about some of comments from this thread, and others, one was each contraction is one closer to meeting my baby.. This helped keep me calm..another was that ones gone ive nailed it lol., this made me feel much more in control. I really felt that me and oh worked as a team through the whole process .. My little man was born after about 6 contractions of pushing. One blip as I pushed the contractions went from every 1 min to every 10 with me pulling drip out but we managed in the end.. He was born at 1.25 pm weighing 8lb 4 which was less then predicted on scans.. We are both doing well , he is starting to feed ok although j get loads of after pains when I feed him. And nipples are killing. Gonna try the coconut oil x 

Hope all other new mummies are doing in and not long to go other ladies &#65039;xx. 
Omg sorry that was so long lol .. It was a long 4 days x


----------



## slammerkin

Thorpedo - that has to be frustrating! I hope she makes a move today!

Newbie - I hope baby puts on some more weight. How often does he eat? Maybe let him have some boob-naps - if he stays latched on then he'll get additional letdowns periodically. 

Apple - you poor dear. Sounds like a bit of a nightmare, but it's great you and OH were so in sync at the end! You were induced for suspected big baby, right?

Sigh, still here. No progress overnight. I do feel more pressure down below, and more pubic bone pain still - especially when I get up from sitting. But nothing else going on. I really want him to come before next weekend. My sister is supposed to come be with me for the delivery, but her DH has a camping trip next weekend, so if it happens then she won't be able to come because she wouldn't be able to leave her kids.

Other life notes - we signed DD up for a dance class that was supposed to start Monday (tomorrow), but the teacher ended up taking another job, so the class won't start until they get a new one. DD keeps asking when she can go to dance class and now I can't really say (not that a three-year-old really understands time well enough, but we had been telling her Monday). She's so freaking cute hanging out in her leotard and tights though! <3 I keep hoping there's a cosmic reason for the class not going ahead tomorrow - maybe I'll be in labor and she wouldn't have been able to go anyway. :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Thorpedo - thanks for updating us! I forgot you were still waiting for us! I hope things get started for you soon! That is a real hassle that you've had two bouts of false labour already! Hugs! 

Apple - Thanks for sharing your full story. Those first few days sound like quite a terrible experience, especially being away from your oh at night. You must be so exhausted! I'm so glad baby is finally here. 

Slammer - aww, that is sad that your dd keeps asking about her dance class and you don't know when it will be! Not the same at all, but we had dd registered in a toddler exercise class on Mondays and that got cancelled, but thankfully we were able to just move to Tuesdays instead. She is quite excited and I am looking forward to seeing her running around with her friends! It's unfortunate at age 2 that everything is still Parent and tot though. I would much rather just sit back and watch! Haha. Hopefully your dd's dance class being postponed until further notice is a very good sign that baby is coming on Monday, or at least very soon! Hehe. I hope baby comes early in the week so your sister is still able to come down and visit! 

Van - wonderful that you got newborn photos done! If I ever join the fb group I will definitely go look! 

Newbie - ouch! I've done that before with dd and not breaking the latch. It hurts a lot! So glad it has already mostly healed up for you. I hope baby's weight will get up right away so you don't have to worry. I know my one friend's baby lost quite a bit of weight initially and he took a while to gain it back, but then once he did he was fine and followed the same percentile but he was just a very tiny little guy (much like his parents). She ended up BFing successfully for 18ish months, so it definitely wasn't supply issues in the end. Just working out some kinks at the beginning I guess! 

VRogers - :haha: I totally saw it on Pinterest too.

AFM - for a while I was feeling all anxious/excited and feeling like baby could arrive any day. Now that I've been home for a week and nothing is happening, I'm getting used to the new rhythm and keep sort of forgetting we are going to have a baby very soon! It's a weird feeling. But I guess better than going crazy waiting because I'm so excited!? Haha.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - They're definitely no fun. They're not the worst headaches ever, but not being able to do anything about them makes them pretty agonizing. 

That's so cute about your daughter! Too bad she hasn't been able to start, but maybe you're right and baby you will go into labor! I feel like you'll go this next week. 

Thor - Nice to hear from you! It's too bad she's being stubborn and it wasn't a birth announcement! Take you're time replying, it's good enough to hear from you!

Newbie - Hopefully it doesn't come to supplementing! Glad they didn't jump to that right away. A ripped nipple sounds awful. I couldn't even imagine!! Glad it healed well, though. 

Van - I love the photos!! I'm going to try to do my own. We never got any with DS1 either, sadly. Life was so busy. I do have a really good DSLR so if I can get some good ones, that's good enough for me! I know how to do edits and all that jazz, so it might be fun. Lighting will be the tricky part. 

Apple - I'm so sorry your experience was awful! I'm so glad baby is here though and you're both doing well! I will say it's a bit interesting to read stories from people in other countries. The stories alone show how different healthcare systems are. 

Last night wasn't horrible, but it wasn't a success either. I ended up co-sleeping. I really need to stop feeding laying down. It's just such a nice way to feed! It also really puts baby into a good sleep whereas if I'm holding him and feeding him I have to hold him for quite awhile after to get him in a deep enough sleep to lay him down. He did sleep in his crib at first and at the end. DS1 was not wanting to sleep. I tried to get him to go down earlier than normal and it just resulted in him whining because he was tired, but not wanting to sit still. Ended up using a music video to knock him out. He still was up way past 11. 

DH might go into work tonight if a lot of people call in. I really don't want him to, but I understand. There is an ice storm coming in. It's annoying because a lot of people that call in live in town. 

My brother recommended coconut oil for baby's skin. I need to get some! DS1 has such sensitive skin. When he started to get diaper rashes or raw it didn't matter what cream I'd use he'd scream if I put it on. My best defense is to hydrate the skin and protect it as much as possible if it starts to look raw. I'm hoping this little one isn't as sensitive. So far his skin has been much healthier, but being more fair complected I'm afraid he'll be worse.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I kept meaning to reply about your headaches but forgot both times. Definitely do call in and ask, I'd say! I hope they go away soon. 

Dd has been going to bed past 11 as well. It's very tiring but I just can't make myself get her up earlier in the morning when I'm so tired and NOT a morning person. Plus the fact that even if she gets up early she still goes to bed pretty late so it's not really that worth it. I can't imagine doing it by yourself and with a baby, though. Don't beat yourself up about co sleeping though. Try to relax and go with the flow. You can find a way to make it all work and have everyone get sleep and be safe, I'm sure! I hope your hubby doesn't have to go to work tonight.


----------



## pompeyvix

Oh Apple, your induction experience sounds absolutely awful :hugs: I can't believe at one point they told you that you may have to give birth on a ward :wacko::growlmad: I am SO glad that didn't happen and you got through it all OK. I hope things are more settled now and you're holding up ok :hugs: Reading about your experience makes me glad I have opted for an elective csection over an induction!

LL - What a late time for your DD to go to bed, you must be exhausted! My daughter goes to bed late too, but generally is asleep by 9pm , sometimes earlier depending upon her day. I am not a morning person either!

I am glad last night wasn't too bad in the end AliJo. Why do you want to stop feeding laying down? If it's working and you're getting more sleep, that's a good thing right?

slammer - I am sorry your little girl is being messed around with dance lessons. She does look very cute in her little outfit!

Thor - welcome to the waiting club! This last bit of pregnancy seriously drags doesn't it!

AFM - nothing new to report.... we put together the swing today. We've also ordered a new Moses Basket and play gym as when we got our existing ones out, they were missing a few bits and are practically unusable. We've done alright though as we've reused most of the stuff from Anabella.


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - I am trying to avoid co sleeping as I don't feel it's very safe with DS1 still in the bed with us. When I'm laying down and feeding DS2 I tend to fall asleep so it's not really ideal when I'm tired. 

Lite - I just don't feel I could make it safe enough for my comfort. I think it will be easier once DS2 starts sleeping longer periods. Thankfully he doesn't seem to require me to sleep, so hopefully that'll stay the case even with occasional co sleeping.

I can't seem to convince myself to get DS1 up earlier either. He does the same and still goes to bed late. It's almost like he can't take a nap. Even then it's a tricky situation because if he goes to bed say 8 pm he's really likely to wake up in a couple of hours. Especially if I'm not in bed with him. 

I'm about to break down and buy a twin mattress for DS1. He won't sleep in his toddler bed. I wanted to wait till we got a house since there isn't much room here, but if I get him a mattress maybe I can get him to start sleeping on his own a little more. I don't know.


----------



## vrogers

Apple- thank you for sharing your story! I would not have wanted to go through a second of my labor without dh so I can't imagine how hard it was. I'm sure you are definitely enjoying your new LO! 

Slammer- you are close though! I'm sorry there's been no progress, hopefully it happens soon. Your dd sounds freaking adorable, so excited for her dance class! I hope they get a teacher soon so she can start

Literati- gotta love Pinterest! It gives me so many ideas and then I hardly use any :haha: 
It really is a weird feeling, i was in denial the last couple weeks and it's still surreal. I hope baby doesn't keep you waiting much longer! 

Ali- I wish so badly I could just sleep with the baby on my chest. She seems to love it and she's so warm and cozy but I won't even let dh nap with her like that yet, im so paranoid! 

I decided to try to feed Lillian on the boob a few hours ago and it went perfect! She latched on right away, no pain at all and she fed for over an hour and then went into what we call a milk coma. I actually got a little emotional because I had already missed everything about BFing. About to feed her again and hoping this time goes just as well! 

Can't wait to see more L&D/baby updates!


----------



## pompeyvix

AliJo said:


> Pomp - I am trying to avoid co sleeping as I don't feel it's very safe with DS1 still in the bed with us. When I'm laying down and feeding DS2 I tend to fall asleep so it's not really ideal when I'm tired.
> 
> Lite - I just don't feel I could make it safe enough for my comfort. I think it will be easier once DS2 starts sleeping longer periods. Thankfully he doesn't seem to require me to sleep, so hopefully that'll stay the case even with occasional co sleeping.
> 
> I can't seem to convince myself to get DS1 up earlier either. He does the same and still goes to bed late. It's almost like he can't take a nap. Even then it's a tricky situation because if he goes to bed say 8 pm he's really likely to wake up in a couple of hours. Especially if I'm not in bed with him.
> 
> I'm about to break down and buy a twin mattress for DS1. He won't sleep in his toddler bed. I wanted to wait till we got a house since there isn't much room here, but if I get him a mattress maybe I can get him to start sleeping on his own a little more. I don't know.

Fair enough :) I must admit, I think we're going to be in the same situation. My daughter still sleeps with me and I plan on breast feeding and can imagine falling asleep laying down too. We have attached the cot to our bed (one side down), so my loose plan is to feed laying down and move him over to his cot when he is done. It's probably easier said than done though!


----------



## slammerkin

Thanks Pompey! I hope you get your last bits set up and ready before Friday. :)

AliJo I think a twin mattress might be a good idea for DS. At least you could lay down or sit with him when needed, but it would help get him used to not actually being in contact with you. If he wakes in the night you could see if just knowing you're there is good enough for him.


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers, sorry I missed your reply. Glad the feeding went so well! Milk coma is so precious. DD slept on my chest for a couple weeks in the beginning I think. Nothing like it. <3 Will probably do the same with baby boy, but we'll see.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yeah, I am definitely glad we got dd1 a twin bed when we did, and would recommend it! Does your ds1 mind sleeping with your hubby instead of you? Maybe if he started off the night in his twin bed, when he woke up your oh could have a turn going to him sometimes if you are co sleeping with the baby? Idk it's hard to say how it would go but I do find it is a good transition step. 
Like your ds, if my dd ever falls asleep really early (which is extremely rare), she will wake up very shortly after and will end up in my bed for the entire night rather than just part of the night. Oh, toddler sleep issues! 

Pompey - that's good your dd goes to bed by 9 at least! Yay for getting the swing set up. I think I'd like my DH to set up the swing tonight or tomorrow as well. Thankfully we got away with never buying one. Last time we borrowed from a friend, and this time we have the hand-me-down from my sister. 

VRogers - yay, I'm glad she nursed so well this time! I hope there are no issues going forward. 

AFM - I'm feeling very fed up and miserable with how I'm feeling lately. My exhaustion is crippling, and I am having issues with getting low blood sugar far too easily. This has always been an issue for me and I have to eat way more regularly than most people, but pregnancy ramps it up like crazy and now I'm having a really hard time keeping up. (No, I don't have diabetes or GD or anything). I find that I am getting low blood sugar way too many times a day and it makes me so cranky, irritable, and tired, but no matter how much I eat it's just never really enough until after supper. I'm so tired of the peaks and falls all day. I was managing it fine when I was at work and on a better eating schedule but I think being home with dd it's just so hard to eat as regularly as I need to because every time I eat, I have to feed her as well and it becomes completely exhausting so I end up waiting too long I guess. So frustrating. I don't even know what to do anymore because I'm so tired and miserable but I'll probably feel way worse once the baby comes so I don't even know if there's an end in sight. 
For some reason I also feel sick and feverish today too. I checked my temp and it was completely fine, but I was having very mild hot flashes and chills which were very unpleasant. This of course all happened when my DH decided to go gallavanting for the afternoon and left me to my own devices with dd. I feel I haven't gotten a break all weekend because DH spent all Friday night and Saturday studying for a work audit he has on Tuesday. Argh! Sorry - I'm just so cranky and needed to rant.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati I have issues with having to eat frequently too. Today I had a plate of leftover beef roast, potatoes and vegetables, and I swear I was dying for food an hour later. I've been starving the last few days especially. I haven't eaten well this pregnancy and that's part of the issue I'm sure. 

Hopefully we're both going to be having our babies soon. I'll be trying to eat more healthily afterward. That's the only thing that's ever helped with blood sugar issues and allowed me to go longer between meals.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - glad to know I'm not alone! I totally would have been starving an hour after that as well probably! That's what keeps happening to me and it's very frustrating. I agree - I need to eat healthier. Filling up on all this junk definitely doesn't help but I can't stop myself when pregnant! I remember I craved a lot less junk when I was BFing last time. 
I sure hope we both have our babies soon too! Maybe this extra super hunger the last few days is a sign! :p


----------



## slammerkin

Fingers crossed!


----------



## froggyfrog

I have been starving the last few days too, but I do eat really healthy because I have too. I'm so excited to indulge in goodies after baby is born!! 

I use coconut oil for a lot of stuff. I have replaced my face moisturizer with it and my face is always hydrated. I use it for skin irritations, I also use it for my dogs paws sometimes. It's definitely a staple in our house. I plan on using it for the babies bottom as well for any rashes.


----------



## Literati_Love

You too, froggy? I guess the baby must be bulking up with a lot of fat at this stage! :haha: You are just one day behind me this pregnancy! 

Good to know coconut oil is good for so many things.


----------



## Ally2015

this is going to be a long post as i catch up with everyone- our thread it so active!

lit- yes, thank you. I am looking forward to the nights when Isa sleeps longer. Sorry you are so exhausted and not feeling great. I really hope you feel better soon. 

slammer- i hope soon!!! your baby is just to comfy inside you

Thorpedo11- nice to hear from you, hope the LO makes an appearance soon

froggy- good luck for friday

ali- very sorry about headaches- how are you feeling today?

vrogers- absolutely love coconut oil, i use it in my hair and sometimes when cooking too, and have used it on Isa's dry skin. milk comas are funny, isa does it too, sometimes he comes off with milk on his face haha. 

apple- that sounds like a really tough 4 days, your poor OH sleeping in the car! but well done and congrats on the little on. Hope you have had more sleep now. 

ali- i would have ended up co sleeping also. I can never feed lying down, doesn't work for him, maybe i need to practise more. Sitting up feeding at night is exhausting.

sorry if i missed anyone out!
hoping for more babies and labours soon!


----------



## greats

So much to catch up on! Ladies who are still preggers, the end is in sight! You'll be holding your babies soon!

Vrogers, glad the coconut oil helped!

Congrats to the mommas who recently gave birth! I hope all is going well.

Everything is going pretty well over here. Genevieve is by far my easiest baby ever. She's only 6 days old but cluster feeds all day and so only wakes up 2-3x at night, 8pm to 8am. We had to co-sleep with our first 2 for literally months before we could start laying them down whereas Genevieve lets us lay her down at night. I've actually been getting more sleep now than when I was pregnant and even before. It's really weird but I'm more tired now! Maybe my body is trying to make up for all the missed sleep?


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - I'm glad Genevieve is seeming pretty easy so far! Those wake-ups are still going to be hard on you, though, and of course you're still recovering from birth and pregnancy and all the sleep deprivation before that so it makes a lot of sense that you're a lot more tired now.

Ally - I would try side-lying position in another week or two! It takes a little while before they are able to do it sometimes, but it is a complete life saver once you can master that position because you can basically half-sleep through the feeds! Maybe look up a YouTube video or something for instructions?


----------



## Ally2015

greats- glad Genevieve has been easy for you so far! yes i am sure your body is trying to make up for lost sleep!

lit- good idea on the youtube videos, will check it out. how are you feeling today?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - less cranky so far! Haha. Still battling this dumb cold or whatever it is, so that's annoying, but oh well. I am going to try really hard to keep up with my eating all day and make sure I get my nap in. Hopefully it will be a good day. 

Are you ever getting any naps these days? You deserve them! :)


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Glad breastfeeding is going well for you now! 

Pomp - I hope your situation is a bit easier than mine. I'm starting to feel lost. 

Slammer - I'm thinking I might have to go that route. Maybe start him out on naps and go from there. I think it will take him a long time before he stops waking up and wanting me. He cries and won't go back to sleep unless I cuddle him. 

Lite - Sometimes DH can console him or take him to bed, but if I'm around it usually has to be me. He's a huge mommy's boy. I think I'll just have to deal with him waking up upset for awhile before it turns out to be okay. 

DS1 has a cold now. Sounds a little croupy and I hope it doesn't get worse. DH ended up working last night. I was able to get DS2 to sleep a little more in his crib, but still not all night. DS2 slept in his crib for almost 3 hours when I first laid him down. I didn't get to enjoy 3 hours of sleep, though. Instead I battled getting DS1 down. As soon as DS1 was falling asleep DS2 was waking up. I actually wake up in a slight panic if DS2 is in bed with me. I never did that with DS1. I think just having both in there really bothers me. 

DH is home tonight, but I feel like if I hand him off to DH through the night it'll just draw out the sleeping issues. His schedule is starting to flip more, but he doesn't always like the crib. I just want to stick with the crib, though. Just because I had big issues trying to transfer DS1 from a bassinet to a crib and ended up co sleeping because of it. 

Yesterday I had some time headache free. I literally have it 24/7 otherwise. I'll wake up feeling it in the middle of the night. It's tiring. 

Sorry if I missed anything. I'm not very in tune today.


----------



## Ally2015

lit-i t hink in pregnancy some women just have a permanent cold. I get chances to nap, but at the time i always think, i;m going to use this time to catch up with people or just sit and watch something on my laptop and then by the time night comes i regret not napping. so right now, im going to have a lie down, while DS is with DH in the living room :D

ali- so sorry about your constant headache, it's really not what you need when you have a newborn to look after. I think sleeping arrangements are stresful! i want DS to sleep in crib but i never sleep well that way, i prefer him in the bed. He;s also so used to being held that he really does not settle in crib so i want to try and place him there more and more so he gets used to it. 
anyway i hope you feel better and get some well earned rest!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I was the same with my first. With there being more risks this time I feel safer with him in his own area. I thought about removing the front of the crib and putting the bed against it but his crib mattress is a little lower. 
It's crazy Isa is already over 3 weeks. T just turned 2 weeks today and that's crazy enough.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I do think it is partly the pregnancy but there is more going on because I have a sore throat too and pregnancy doesn't cause that. DH is sick too so we have *something* haha. And of course dd still has her viral pinkeye so we could be coming down with that. She is looking a lot better though so I am hopeful she will recover a lot faster than last time. 

Ali - dd is a huge mommy's girl too but I guess we worked pretty much my entire pregnancy on getting her more used to DH helping get her to sleep or help her in the night. It was months of work and she still needs me at some point in the night, and recently she has regressed a little since I am home more again. But it is definitely nice knowing DH can help a lot in the night when baby #2 gets here. 
Your evening of putting kids to bed and only getting one down and then the other and then ds2 already waking up sounds like a nightmare! I am quite afraid of that myself but I have to not think about it because dd2 is coming soon and I'll just have to deal with it. It sounds horrible though. I hope you don't get too stressed out with it all. How many nights per week are you usually going to be by yourself? 
I am glad you got a short reprieve from your headaches. I really think you should get them checked out. Does ibuprofen help them at all? 
That is scary about waking up in bed with both of them. I understand your concerns. Hopefully ds2 will get really good at sleeping in his crib soon. :hugs: 

AFM - I am getting nervous for labour and still don't feel mentally prepared to have a baby! I feel guilty about that also. I know once she arrives I will be so in love though. 

Slammer - any signs today!? You're awfully quiet! Haha. Probably just because you are working.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just saying hello xx


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry you're feeling a little lost AliJo :hugs: It really is hard in the early days and you're doing so well, especially as you are by yourself sometimes. I am sure everything will start slotting into place soon, it just takes time.

LL - I feel the same as you, I just don't feel ready for another baby right now even though his arrival is just 4 days away! I think I am overthinking and over worrying everything, but I just can't help it!

I am glad Geneiveve has slotted in so nicely greats and that she is your easiest baby. I am hoping our boy will be like that because Anabella was a difficult newborn.

I am glad Lillian is feeding again from boob vrogers, that is a relief! When I took a break from breastfeeding Anabella when I started expressing to give my nipples a chance to heal, I could never get her latched back on again.

Hi Midnight - how are you doing? How is little Violet?

AFM - Just 4 days to go and feeling emotional. I really hope everything just falls into place but I am convincing myself how hard it is going to be and that I am going to struggle to cope. Fingers crossed I am just over thinking as that is what I tend to do best in life!


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry y'all. I have been reading, but not had a chance to reply. I am feeling a little sick myself...an inkling of a cold that I am really hoping doesn't turn into anything! 

Literati, so funny...I was thinking I'd better get around to replying or you'd think I was in labor! No such luck. Damn damn damn! Such torture waiting! The only comforting thought is that at least I'm not having weeks of start/stop prodromal labor like some have had. Hoping that once baby decides to come it will just be the real deal and happen quick.


----------



## Ally2015

Ali- yup, i totally get the wanting to avoid co-sleeping when you have ds1 in bed. But sounds like DS2 is liking the crib so im sure all will be well :)
I know he is nearly a month old! crazy. He gained 8 ounces last week too, so he is getting bigger everyday.


lit- as soon as i lay down to nap, DH walks in with DS who was crying and wanting fed. But when i put him on he went on for like 5 mins then fell asleep. I think he was just looking for comfort from his mum. Now i am definitely going to bed, as both DH and DS are asleep and i need the sleep!
glad your dd is looking better and fingers crossed it's going to be a fast recovery for her. I also hope you feel better soon. Do you eat honey? i think it's one of the best things to have when feeling a bit unwell. I treat it like medicine. 

pomp- i am an over thinker also! maybe it's just called being a woman! i am sure you will cope perfectly. I think end of pregnancy is emotional anyway. Sending you a big hug!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - My little man gained 7 ounces in five days. I'm curious to see how much he weighs! His 2 week appointment is tomorrow, so I'll soon find out. 

Slammer - Really hope you aren't getting sick. I'm so over the illnesses for myself and everyone else! 

Pomp - I really hope so. When I'm tired I can't handle much and the nights get really long. I just have to remind myself to take a deep breath.

Lite - Four nights a week. What really sucks is it's those four nights then I have them all morning. Basically I'm alone from 8 pm to 4 pm the next day. I really hate DH being on overnights. Sooner or later I'm going to request that he gets off of them. I wouldn't want to make him tired before going to work, but at the same time that's what I'll be dealing with so I guess it's not asking anything different than what I have to do. 
I really should have worked with him, but I just didn't have the energy and it would have just been me doing it. 

Midnight - I hope everything is going well for you! 

I wonder how Danser is doing. She hasn't been online since she last replied. Been a month. Too bad she isn't on the Facebook group. To my knowledge, anyways.


----------



## pompeyvix

How can I join the fb group ladies?


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey I just added you!


----------



## pompeyvix

Thanks :thumbup: Is it active?


----------



## slammerkin

A bit now that babies have been born, but nowhere near the forum.


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling that way. Hopefully we are both just over thinking things. I looked back today at pics from dd1 was born and it helped remind me what an exciting time that was, even if it was hard work! So I'm sure this will also be super exciting and we will somehow manage! 

Ali - that is a lot of time that your DH is away at night, and yeah it is no wonder your DS isn't used to him in the night! It wasn't work on my part to get dd used to DH, but he was able to work on it pretty much every night. I can't imagine getting any sort of consistency going with him gone 4 nights! I hope your DH can change his schedule eventually because that really isn't ideal for you at all! Hugs! 

Ally - that does sound like he just needed comfort! My dd1 was very much like that and constantly needed to nurse but it was often just for comfort or to fall asleep. I hope you did manage a little nap after that! 
I don't usually eat much honey because I'm not a huge fan, but maybe I'll try some honey in my tea tonight or something. Thanks for the suggestion! 

Slammer - haha, I guess you were right! I am glad you (and I!) haven't had a start and stop labour as well. That would probably drive me crazy! I do hope once yours starts it's just quite fast and straightforward. That is weird to think you'll likely make it to you due date after having your dd1 at least a week earlier (right?). Definitely goes against the general trend of having subsequent babies earlier! Hmm! I wonder when this one will arrive! 

AFM - I had a much better day today! I didn't get too impatient, I kept on top of my eating, got some laundry done and kept things clean while still spending quality time with dd. I feel good about it! I also was able to do some much needed back-up of my computer that I haven't had time to do for over a year! I didn't quite finish but I am hoping I can finish before the baby arrives!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo I'm on my own four nights a week too, though at least DH is up and functional by 11am the next day. At least DD is comfortable with him the other nights since he spends a lot of time with her other days and she went through a long phase of preferring him in the past. Weekends are hard though when I do bedtime and mornings, and then he's only around for a few hours before going back to work. It sucks.

Literati - yes this is super weird and annoying to still be pregnant after DD came a week and a day early. Still holding out hope for a due date delivery tomorrow! Fat chance though. Glad you had a better day today and got things done! That certainly always helps. I didn't do much, but I did wash DD's sheets and remake the beds (hers plus trundle) and that wore me out! Plus gave her a bath - another tiring task.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ugh yes, tell me about it! I hate giving dd baths! Such an exhausting undertaking for sure! I do hope you get a due date baby! I did have one last time, but I had already gone into labour the day before.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - He will generally sleep with him just fine but wants me to put him to bed. I want him on days but he'll lose his overnight differential which is mainly why he doesn't try yet. Once I'm working full time it won't matter as much.

Glad you had a good day. Hopefully you have more like it! I need a good day. I'm feeling run down. My superness ran dry.

Slammer - DS1 use to prefer my hubby as well. When I got done with school it flipped. He spends a lot of time with him but generally he goes to him for fun and to me for comfort.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yeah, that's good his shift differential won't matter as much once you're FT again. Are you planning on going back to work FT right away (when you go back), or just PT while the kids are young? 

You definitely sound run down. I think you had a nice surge of energy and feel-good hormones after the birth but now the sleep deprivation and weight of it all is getting to you. Try not to do too much. The bare minimum is absolutely enough right now. Just try to get as much rest as you can and don't feel guilty for a second! Maybe if the boys' naps don't align, your DH can let you have a quick cat nap when he's up for the day? I generally nap quite late in the day and it helps so much in getting me through until bedtime. Also, make sure you don't hesitate to reach out to us and others is you are feeling down for more than a few days, and to mention it to your dr as well! It's probably just the sleep deprivation and a bit of hormones crashing but definitely keep an eye out if it persists! :hugs: I hope you have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, not been able to get on for a little while. Hope you are all doing ok. Not long now ladies still pregnant until you are holding your babies :) 

I still can't believe my little fella is here.. He is 4 days today, he gets cuter every day. I do feel like I'm getting to know his little ways now. 

I am really struggling with feeding, nipples so sore. Ive tried changing position but think its gone past the point of no return with pain so no matter what I do it kills. It actually brought me to tears yesterday morning so expressed yesterday and have him it in a bottle. Ive tried warm showers and massaging to release some milk as im def getting engorged.. I managed to feed him again in the night but any ideas would be appreciated x


----------



## Vankiwi

Apple is his latch ok?


----------



## newbie2013

Oh no! Apple, sorry to hear that. Do you have access to a lactation consultant? If so, even one visit would be worth it. Definitely check his latch as well. Hope it improves! My nipples were so sore for the first week or so but got better. Always break the seal properly and reattach if the latch isn't good. Take care!

Fingers crossed for more labours soon!


----------



## Ally2015

ali- what a little chubbster you have on you, do let us know his weight! I know i was wondering about danser too, i am sure she is just busy with her little dd

lit- glad you are feeling beter today and got more done :)

apple- i find the initial part sore then it's ok. Try to see a lactation consultant if you can. I express also, just to give my boobs a break cause they feel a bit sore.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies. I will catch up with everyone I very soon. I just wanted to update you all and let you know that my little girl was born last night at 10:44 weighing 7 lbs 3 oz. 

We are so deeply in love with her. 

It was a very quick birth (1 hour) and my body had to recover some. When we get home in the morning I will write our birth story. &#128525;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## slammerkin

Huge congrats thorpedo! Can't believe some of the short labors we've had on here! Can't wait to hear more.

Apple I agree with seeing a lactation consultant. Watch lots of videos of good latch. Try laid back nursing


----------



## vrogers

Thorpedo- congratulations! That's the time my baby was born as well. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - very sorry about your sore nipples! I hope you can get some help so they can heal and you can be on your way. hugs! 

Thorpedo- congrats! That's amazing! And a really, really short labour! Wow! Was it spontaneous labour? That is so crazy! Haha. so happy for you that your little girl is finallly here.

AFM - I had a very rough night last night. Only had about 4 hours of sleep. It is thanks to DH, as he came in with dd in the night at a very sensitive time for me (3 am onward I'm extremely prone to insomnia). He starting rummaging around for his phone charger and was growling about it and then I realized I had left it by my computer by mistake when I had synced my phone earlier, so I told him. Now, I quite understand him being annoyed by that - especially in the middle of the night - but he went on an angry whispered tirade, and it woke me up enough to keep me awake for the entire rest of the night! Argh. 

He also left his phone at home this morning, so I'll probably have to drag my butt out the door to bring it to him later. Gag! I really don't want to go anywhere - especially when I'm so tired. He hasn't asked for it, but I know I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I didn't have my phone all day! 

Good luck going into labour today, slammer! And happy Due Date! I do hope I get a good night's sleep before I do. Am 39 weeks today!


----------



## slammerkin

Sheesh literati, that sucks! I'd be pissed! I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight.

It was midnight-ish before I got to sleep last night. DH got off early from work so I stayed up until after 11 talking to him and texting with my sisters. Then he was snoring so I couldn't fall asleep. I kicked him out and a few minutes later DD came in. I kicked her out too, lol - sent her to go find him, since I hadn't actually fallen asleep yet!

Still no labor signs damnit! Might try to DTD later, though the thought of it has me saying "ouch" already!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I also fell asleep quite late, which was annoying! I don't blame you for kicking both your dd and DH out of bed! I hate snoring - DH does it too. Drives me crazy! Sorry you had an annoying night as well. 

That's really too bad you have no labour signs! :( DTD definitely sounds like OUCH to me too! We have tried a couple times in the last month or two and I just couldn't manage because it's all so swollen and sore at this point. Yuck. But good luck if you do decide to! Hopefully it would help! Do you have an appointment coming up? Are you turning down any membrane sweeps?

Ali - if you were wanting to update the front page, I saw on a third tri thread that cnote had her baby...born Jan 15 (on the due date)!


----------



## slammerkin

I have an appointment on Thurs and they're doing a scan to check fluid levels and placenta. At my last appt the midwife asked before checking me if I wanted her to do a membrane sweep and I said no. And then of course since it was so uncomfortable having her root around in there trying to even reach/assess my cervix I knew there would have been no point in trying a membrane sweep then anyway. I don't know if they'll offer another check at this appt, and if I'll take it. I don't want to go through that discomfort again really. I'm hoping things get going before that appt anyway and it won't even matter.


----------



## Literati_Love

Makes sense. They are very uncomfortable! Depends how desperate you get, I guess! I hope you have gone into labour by then! Today I had to book an appointment for 41 weeks in case I go that overdue. :/ I sure hope not! I hope I can just change it to my baby's first appointment later! 

Even though I have been a bit cranky and tired today, we got out of the house to bring DH his phone and to return my friend's bucket of maternity clothes that I borrowed. It was beautiful out and we ended up also going to the dollar store for a few things and then I took dd out for smoothies! We had such a lovely time and I feel quite happy now.

When I got home I made up this little basket to have by the couch for the baby. I didn't do this last time but I've seen friends do it and it seems like a great idea, especially since the nursery is downstairs and it will be a pain going up and down all the time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2678.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Angel5000

Okay, I've managed to read and catch up! The last couple days have been busy so I've been reading but not replying. I tried to get everyone. :)

Baby had her wellness growth check yesterday (10 days old, they did a check at 3 days when they did her last jaundice check). In the last week she's grown half an inch in height, and gained 9 oz (back to birth weight! woot! She had lost 9 oz from birth to day 3). Doctor says she made huge jumps, and so she's not quite worried about her anymore (I Didn't know she was worried to begin with! :wacko: ) and that explains all the insane feeding she's been doing. Poor kid is expending a lot of energy growing!

She also told me not to stress about letting her sleep with us. I moved her into our bed the last few nights because at night she won't go more than 20-30 minutes sleeping alone (during the day she'll sleep a couple hours without waking, but not at night) and I was getting no sleep and was on the brink of hysteria. In my bed she sleeps 3-4 hours if I let her cuddle with me where she can touch me (actually, more like touch my boob. Literally she has to be able to rest her hand on my breast, or she likes to wiggle her head over to be against it. The kid's a little boob obsessed :rofl: ). I know all the "don't let baby sleep with you" things and was feeling guilty, but my sanity was at stake (literally, I was starting to actually have waking dreams, remembering things that didn't happen - it was a little scary). My doctor was like "meh, just be safe and do what you got to do. If you aren't sleeping you're not help to baby. As long as you love baby, feed baby, and get sleep then you are doing okay". Did I mention I <3 My doctor?! I'm so glad that she's both my OB and our Pediatrician. 

I love this baby though. I can't imagine anything more amazing, even with the sleep deprivation. 


vrogers - I can relate to the formula thing. I was crying the other day because Melody was feeding for 30 minutes of every hour or something and I felt like I had basically been reduced to nothing more than a milk machine. DH said (trying to be helpful) that it was okay if we wanted to start using bottles and formula, so that he could take over half the feedings. I just started crying harder. 

Sounds like your milk is coming in though, which is great! Now that your milk is in she should start to gain weight. :hugs: You do what you gotta do mama. Oh and coconut oil = magic! I love it. 

I'm so glad the feedings are working now!! That's great! I love the "milk coma". My sister calls it 'milk drunk'. :haha: 


Apple - congrats on baby! Thanks for sharing your story, sounds like it was a long process! But so glad that you and baby are doing well. <3 

Regarding feeding: how is his latch? That's most likely a big part of the cause. Also do you have any lanolin or coconut oil that you can apply after feedings? I put on lanolin after each feeding for the first week to help with the nipple soreness and it really helped. I second the vote for a lactation consultant if you can see one. Even one session helps, especially to check latch. It made a huge difference to me seeing the LC while we were still in the hospital. 


Ali - I'm in the same boat, co-sleeping because feeding laying down is just easier and baby gets into a good sleep better than if I'm holding her. Plus, I keep finding that if I sleep like that sometimes I'll wake up and she's just reattached herself and started to eat on her own without waking me if she wants a "snack" :haha: Probably not the best scenario but it means dH and I get a little more sleep and so does she. I just keep telling myself that we do what we have to do to make things work. :) 


Literati - I'm so sorry you're feeling awful. I was having trouble making sure I ate enough while pregnant too, are there snacks you can grab? Maybe something simple like carrots & celery or string cheese? I basically lived on stuff like that when I wasn't eating well. Then if you do have to feed dd too it's at least just a small snack? 


Greats - I'm so glad that Genevieve is doing so well! I am hoping that Melody starts letting us put her in her own bed soon! I've been cosleeping just for the sake of my sanity but will be thrilled when I can move her to her own bed. 


Ally - I second Lit's idea...try some youtube videos. The side-lying has been a saver for me the last couple nights so I can snooze off and on through feedings, especially the long ones!

Thorpedo: CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## Apple111

Congrats Thorpedo &#65039;xx


----------



## Ally2015

thor- congrats!!!!! looking forward to hearing the birth story.

lit- so sorry you had a bads night sleep, must be so frustrating. Hoping tonight will be better and yah on 39 weeks! smooothie with your dd sounds nice, glad you are feeling happier :) 

angel- i think most parents co -sleep to some extent for some period of time. Its perfectly natural, i definitely sleep better when baby is in bed. They are so small, and they feel safest when cuddled up close to their mum! so if co-sleeping helps you sleep better just do it :) saying that, i do what Isa to be able to sleep in the crib, so i am going to put him there more. But i think i need to trick him and make the crib warmer and more cosy so he thinks hes in bed with me :D i'll let you know how i get on:D


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I really like the basket idea! It's amazing how easily swaddle blankets and pacis and burp cloths can be lost. We have them everywhere! 

Angel- I'm glad LO is doing well and you are able to get some sleep! I would love to cosleep but it's just not possible in our bed and I wouldn't trust dh ha! 
Ah and thank you for the encouragement! It helps me to hear about other people having been through the same thing. She's doing so much better but it really is exhausting how often she is on the boob. I told dh "I am literally a cow" but at the same time it's amazing to be able to provide her with something only I can, and just seeing her little face when she's feeding. However if we had to go to formula I would be all for it at this point, as long as she's fed and happy that's what's important! 
Milk drunk is accurate! :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - so glad baby has gained back her birth weight! Sounds like you have a great doctor - I agree. :) You definitely shouldn't stress about co sleeping. It is so natural for babies to need to be with their moms all night, and it's definitely more conducive to a better night's sleep for you. I definitely like that you can doze and sleep at the same time! 
Yes, I was regretting not buying string cheese the other day since it's such an easy snack! I need more easy stuff that it isn't too messy for feeding dd. I'm very happy to hear how in love you are with your new precious girl!

VRogers - yes, I find especially soothers go missing constantly! Dd1 would never actually take a soother though, so we didn't have much of a problem with it. I just got a few this time just in case!


----------



## newbie2013

Can't remember if I posted before - congrats thor! Super happy for you.

Vrogers, I can totally relate to both your feeling of being a cow and providing your baby girl with something only you can. Breastfeeding is probably the most unique and powerful bonding experience I have ever had. I'm so pleased I've been able to do it so far and I hope I can continue. In saying that, I really want to start pumping so that dh can also share the experience. I'm waiting until after baby Z's next weight in to make sure he's gaining weight well, then I'll start pumping for supply and so dh can feed after he's 1 month.


----------



## Ally2015

Hope everyone well. 

Isa has his weight done today- he is 8 pounds 3 now & gained 11 ounces in 5 days! He's getting bigger & heavier. I already feel like my tiny baby is getting big too fast!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati, that basket is a great idea!

Angel, hold onto that doctor and don't let her go! Good peds are hard to find. Glad baby is doing so well.

Vrogers, it can be exhausting when they are on the boob so much. I mentally prepared myself with my first to basically plan on feeding ALL THE TIME. Even so, cluster feeding and growth spurts were draining. 

Ally, wow Isa is doing great with his weight gain! Way to go.

Newbie, BF sure if a special thing. I hope you can find a pumping arrangement that works. Just be careful because skipping a feeding so DH can give a bottle can signal to your breasts to make less milk. Some women do it just fine, but some women can't without it affecting supply.

A friend recommended this thing called Milkies Milk Saver to me. It's a sort of milk collector that you put in your bra on the breast you're not feeding from and it just collects any milk that leaks during letdowns. I'm totally gonna try it this time to help build up some stash before going back to work. I leaked a lot last time and all that milk was just wasted getting soaked up with breastpads!

I slept like complete crap last night. Weird dreams, so much hip pain. I was just waking constantly. Over 8 hours in bed and I feel more tired this morning than I did when I went to sleep. :(

We DTD yesterday, but no labor from it. I had a few stronger BH and was almost hopeful, but it didn't turn into anything.


----------



## AliJo

Thor - Congratulations!! I can't wait to hear more and maybe see some pictures! Take care of yourself for now! 

Slammer - I saw those breast milk savers before. I think I'd bother getting them if my production wasn't as good as it is. Would have helped last time!! I definitely have more let down moments this time around. DS1 even causes it. Once I was pumping my excess that was building up and I didn't get much and I knew there was more. DS1 walks over and starts talking to me and I'm interacting with him and all of the sudden I had double the amount I had before. I think when I go back to work I should look at videos and pictures of DS2 to help influence letdown. 
Sorry you slept like crap. I don't miss all those pains. It's funny how they just seemed to vanish. Hopefully soon for you! This one is a stubborn one!! 

Ally - That's a great gain, though! I definitely feel proud when I notice my babies gaining. Means I'm supplying enough! 

Angel - Glad things are going well! I'd say doctor wasn't too too worried, otherwise they would have had you come in even earlier. Probably a little bit because they want to see them gain, but all is well so that's great! 
I love your doctor as well! Usually when they start drilling me about sleep situations I don't tell them the truth. I don't need the education that they're safest on their back in their own sleeping surface because I already know and a guilt trip isn't going to help me. I also know my personal situation and like your doctor said it's better I get sleep so I can take care of them. 

I still stand behind that they should educate what is the safest, but also educate on safe co-sleeping. Then give information and help on trying to get baby to sleep on their own. Instead of making parents feel incapable of providing what is best for them and making them feel guilty. 

I turned into a human pacifier for my first and I'm sure the side lying breastfeeding caused it since he did the same and would reattach or just never let go! 

Lite - I love the basket! I also have seen people do mini changing stations so they don't have to go get stuff in other rooms. Our apartment is small, so I don't really bother, but if I had a house I would. 
Thanks for the update! I just checked on some the other day and nothing yet! I'll definitely add her with Thor! 

So DS2 had his 2 week check up yesterday! He was 9 lbs 3 oz and 21.5 inches! At his 5 day post discharge check he was 8 lbs 5 oz. He's definitely growing well!! He was 7 lbs 14 oz at discharge. He's bigger than his older brother at this stage. Only thing smaller was his head circumference. I think I'm going to have another little chunk on my hands! 

I don't know if I said but DS1 has a bad cold now. I also felt like the worst mother in the world yesterday. DS1's bottom got sore from diarrhea. Every time I had to clean him he screamed bloody murder and I couldn't do anything to comfort him. I felt so horrible.. I still feel horrible. He's still red today but hopefully it's not as bad and I can at least treat it a bit better. 

My headaches are finally getting better. They started to over the weekend so I held off on calling and now I'm feeling much better. 

Last night I co-slept all night. DH had DS1 and they ended up sleeping out in the living room. It felt kind of nice to get some more sleep. Hoping I'll have the energy to try to get him to sleep more on his own tonight.

Sorry, bunch of stuff about me!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - sorry dtd didn't get things going for you! I'm sure you are getting quite impatient. sorry about your restless night as well. My hips are also bothering me more and more at night. That Milk Saver sounds like a good idea. 

Ally - glad Isa is gaining weight so well! As for him getting so big so fast, take heart that he is still smaller than my dd1 when she was born! :haha: So he is definitely still newborn sized to me! 

Newbie - I hope you enjoy your DH feeding baby a bottle from time to time. I agree with slammer that you'll need to be careful of your supply dropping at this point, unless you're pumping while he feeds every time. 

AFM - you would not even believe this considering our health issues lately, but now my DH has the stomach flu! Ahhh! The scary part is that I shared a glass with him last night just two hours before he started throwing up! I soooo cannot afford to get the stomach flu right now! Not only that, but dd1's tummy has been acting up AGAIN and she has a terrible diaper rash that won't go away, so I have her in to see the dr right after my appointment today. I am feeling stressed and anxious about all this illness before baby comes. Feels like we will never catch a break. 
I have no real labour signs but was having a lot more pressure in my cervix yesterday and a few stronger BH

Ali - you posted while I was posting! I am going to have to read and reply after my doctor's appointment!!!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - That's alright! I'm sorry the stomach flu is going around your house now. I'm usually lucky and only throw up once with it and it only lasts about 12 hours. I had it once this pregnancy, though. Was horrible! Well.. if you do get it.. it might send you into labor. I don't know how I'd feel about that!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I really don't want to have the stomach flu while in labour! I can't even imagine how that would go. So... guess this baby had better wait until I'm in the clear. 

Well done on DS2 gaining weight so well! Chubby babies are wonderful! 
I also am not forthcoming about sleep situations with health providers. Thankfully, my doctor is not nosy and doesn't ask ever. When I went to public health for vaccinations they asked questions but I was vague. This time I'll just go to my doctor for all the vaccines. 
I'm so glad your headaches are starting to go away. It is about time! It is also good that you had a better sleep with your DH taking care of ds1! 

AFM - my appointment was uneventful. Thankfully I never gained any weight for once. She offered to check me but I declined. No real point. I told her I would like a sweep next appointment (if I make it until then) and she said she definitely would! So... hopefully that will get things going if I make it until my due date. She checked dd's rash but of course it was finally healing. It has had open sores for day! Ugh. We are also going back on lactose free milk a little longer for dd, but keeping on cheese and yogurt since she seemed to be handling those well.


----------



## danser55

Hi guys I know I haven't been around E came home from the NICU 12/23 so I have been real busy. It's so hard trying to get to my laptop and if I do it's for a few minutes for bills and emails. I am on leave until early April. I am exhausted so exhausted but enjoying every minute of it. E is doing well too. I am so in love. The only real struggle is nursing/pumping and my lack of supply.


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - so great to hear from you! I rarely get on my computer either so I always just update on my phone. It is harder that way but I've gotten used to it. I learned to do everything on my phone when dd1 was a baby! 
Sounds like life is very very busy, but I'm glad you are loving it! 
Sorry you are having trouble with lack of supply and pumping! Sounds frustrating. Are you exclusively pumping?


----------



## pompeyvix

Congrats Thor! What a short labour! Hope you're OK :)

LL - sorry your household is unwell :( Sounds like you really can't catch a break with illness at all. How is your daughter's pink eye now? 

Your little boy is thriving Ali! It's so great when they pack on the weight :cloud9: Sorry your DS1 is so poorly. I really hope he gets better soon. I am glad your headaches are finally clearing, that must be a relief.

Ally - glad your little boy is doing so well too!

newbie- I am glad breastfeeding is going well. It is so hard but so rewarding. I hope to anything breastfeeding works for me this time.

Sounds like you have a great Dr, Angel. It's good to get positive advice and support from the professionals. 

Apple - I hope your nipples aren't as sore now. It's so hard when they are so sore and painful :(

AFM - 2 more days to go and feeling all over the place emotionally. Had a day to myself today as my daughter was in preschool. I had a massage which was a birthday present to me from a couple of friends and it was amazing! 

We have huge worries right now as my husband's dad is very very poorly. He is terminal and been unwell for over 2 years. Unfortunately, he has taken a turn for the worst and is not good at all. He lives in another country and it means if something happens, it puts my husband in a very difficult position. On one hand he needs to go over and say goodbye and attend his funeral. That is expected and what he wants to do. But he is torn as we are having a baby in 2 days time and he obviously wants to be here to be with me and his son. I will also need a LOT of helping following my c section. I couldn't even get out of bed last time without him physically helping me and if wasn't here, I don't know how I would cope. I have very little family support and I'd practically be on my own dealing with a 4 year old, newborn and the after effects of a major op. I am trying not to think about it too much as I am getting stressed and worried. I just hope nothing happens to his dad in the next few weeks :cry:


----------



## newbie2013

Great to hear from you, danser. So pleased you are home together. Sorry about your supply problems. I hope you can get that sorted out.

I had a follow up with my doctor yesterday - apparently I had 4th degree tears, but he said his repair work was excellent and was healing really well. He could tell even before he examined me that things were going well - just from the way I walked from the waiting room to his office. He doesn't want to see me again for three months. Longest time I'll go without seeing him in over a year! That will be weird!

Hoping ds settles soon... He has been upset for three hours now and just had a huge feed... Fingers crossed because I want to sleep!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- sorry dtd did not send you into labour. Hope you get a better sleep tonight

ali- thank you and thats great weight gain for you ds2! way to go. I have loads of milk, i feel like i am always leaking. Glad headaches are better but sorry about DS1's diarrhea! hope he is better soon

lit- yes he defo is still newborn size, but he was a tiny 6 pounds 7 when born. Oh no that is such bad luck! fingers crossed you will be ok. Shame about diaper rash, hope it clears up. 

danser- so nice to hear from you! glad all is well and that you are all home together :) must be an amazing feeling. 

pomp- always nice to have time to yourself and a massage sounds so good!
so sorry to hear about DH's dad, i hope he manages to hang on longer. It is a stressful situation but i am sure all will work out. 

newbie-glad all is healing well :)

AFM- nothing much to report, DH was off today which was nice, we went out to do a little shopping together and have some lunch. At the end we went to get groceries, but Isa started crying so loudly i took him to the car to feed him while dh finished the shopping. As soon as i got to the car, Isa also decided to vomit and poo!! was stressful at the time but now i just laugh at it :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - dd's pink eye seems to be clearing up quite nicely. I feel like it will be completely gone by the weekend for sure. It might even be completely gone now but I get really paranoid after so like to wait a few extra days. 
That sounds extremely stressful about your DH's dad being in such poor health and in another country! I can imagine that would be super stressful worrying that your DH might have to leave while you are recovering from a c section. Life just loves handing us stressful things right at the worst times, doesn't it? I truly hope that nothing happens to him at least until you are fully recovered from birth. I also am sorry that he is unwell at all. Must be very sad for your husband. Good luck with your c-section in Friday. I don't blame you for being a bit nervous! 

Newbie - I'm glad you're healing up so well! 3 months is a long time! Here we always have a 6 week postpartum check-up. You must really be doing well! :) 

Ally - that sounds very stressful with the grocery shopping. Diaper explosions, big spit-ups, etc. Always seem to happen at the very worst times with a baby. I remember finding it very stressful to go anywhere when dd was young tbh. Sounds like you handled it well! That is lovely that your DH was off and you had a nice day together though!


----------



## vrogers

Danser- so good to hear from you! Glad you and LO are doing well. I'm sorry about the issues with nursing/pumping. 

Pompey- so sorry about your husbands dad! What horrible timing. I hope he is around longer for everyone's sake. I can't imagine healing from my section and taking care of my newborn alone! 

Newbie- glad you are healing well! Hope ds settles soon, I completely understand unfortunately!

Ally- sounds like you had a good day! A little over a week in and I have already had a couple times where I'll be changing the baby and she'll pee on me and the new diaper. It's always a little stressful at the time but funny once she's all fixed up! 

Dh went back to work today. Thankfully his boss is letting him do half days for an indefinite amount of time so he will only be gone around 7a-12p or so. The entire morning I was waiting for the adult to come take the baby and realized oh..that's me. It's pretty scary to be with her alone but I know I'll get used to it and learn her more. 
Can't wait until she acts and responds like a little human with her own personality. I lovingly call her a little potato. I think when I see that first (real) smile I'll be done!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - that must have been a hard day adjusting to DH being at work! That's great he can just work half days for a while, though! What a treat. You will soon gain more confidence and won't mind so much being on your own, but it's definitely challenging at first.
Babies definitely get more fun once they get more interactive, but don't worry - she'll get there soon! In the mean time, take advantage of how much she sleeps and just watch Netflix or read books and other fun activities for you. I wished I had done way more of this when dd was really young because I didn't realize once they get a lot more interactive and awake you also don't get nearly as much time to watch tv or read anymore!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- that's true! I took a nap today while she napped and it was amazing. Since she nurses so often I've also learned how to multitask a little better, and thankfully she does love her swing and rock n play so I don't have to hold her 24/7!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - It would be awful! Maybe it can just kind of start then you get a good night's sleep and wake up to the real thing refreshed haha.. can hope it would work that way

Haha I straight up lie. "Oh yes on his back and either in the crib or bassinet at all times" At all times that it works.. 

That's really rough with DD. My oldest is still battling his sore bottom. Was much better this morning but has has frequent small stools and it made it a little worse again. I've been very careful to catch dirty diapers right away and thankfully it's no where near as bad. 

Pomp - I'm so sorry you and your family is going through all of that and at such a poor time. I really hope everything works out and it all falls into place. I don't have much family support or any support for that matter so I know how frustrating that can be. 

Dander - I'm so glad to hear from you and to hear things are mostly going great! I had supply problems with my first and ended up supplementing. I hope you can get your supply up. It's difficult. 

Vrogers - It is amazing to watch them develop personality and to be able to interact with them more. You'll get the hang of being alone with her in no time. Before you know it will be second nature to do things you never even thought of before!

Ally - Have to love what babies give us to deal with! I'm so spoiled by DS1. He hardly ever spit up. With this one it's a whole different story. He'll throw up his whole meal at times. Today he did it in the swing.

Sorry if I missed anything. I'm on my phone and I'm no good at replying on it.

DS2 has been cranky today. I haven't been able to lay him down at all. He ended up spitting up his entire meal and seemed happier after that. So he had a bath and I got him fed again. He's currently passed out beside me. Going to attempt to move him to the crib in a second.

It's been stressful today. DH goes back to work tomorrow for 3 days in a row. I very well might lose my sanity. I just hope the days are good and I can nap when DH gets up.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, hope u r all well, I'm trying my best to catch up on my phone at the min.. 

Pomp sorry to hear about the situation with DH dad , that's really bad timing...hope he holds on a little longer so your DH can be with you &#65039;xx I was worried how I would manage even without a section with my three year old and baby but im surprised how much my other ds helps. He likes to pass me things ect and we just tend to have lots of cuddles when we can..

Ali- my oh hoes back to work next week , im not looking forward to it :( x 

Ladies waiting for their little bundles to arrive.. Not long to go....can't wait to hear more new baby arrivals :) nearly there !! I went on a manic cleaning phase last couple of days , no point really lol.. It's just the same now, and didn't make that much difference :) Xx rest rest, pamper yourself ! If you can &#65039;xx

Vrogers, glad things going ok woh lo x im with you woh the BF.. This is def my last baby and im determined im going to try and keep feeding him myself as much as possible its an amazing experience. I had to express last couple of days as nipples were so sore it was bringing me to tears and im not soft:( but I seem to be getting back on track.. Didn't want him to get confused as I gave him expressed in a bottle for few feeds.. It is amazing when not painful ! X

Ive not been getting much sleep myself so oh has sent me to bed to have a bit of a catch up as was up with toddler and baby last night from 2 am..im suppose to be trying to have a nap but ive come on here to try and catch up haha.. Just nice to have to peace for a little while to be honest , my oh could sleep on a washing line in minutes, im totally the opposite, takes me ages to switch off even if ive had a hard night.. Anyway I suppose I better try, I will read through properly later, 
Sorry not replied to everyone individually, I will try if I have time latetx


----------



## Ally2015

lit + v rogers- yes i can't wait till Isa is more interactive also :) right now its just a pattern of feeding, cleaning poop, cleaning vomit and putting him to sleep. 

ali- yes isa had a couple of days of projectile vomiting, but we have dealt with it by keeping him upright for about 30 mins after a feed. I think he has a bit of reflux as he gets really uncomfy on his back and prefers lying on his belly or side. 
i hope the next 3 days go in ok for you without your DH being around. I'm sure all will be fine.

apple- That's nice of your OH, hope you got some rest. hope BF goes well for you :) 

AFM- DH and I dtd last night for first time since having Isa. I didn't tear or have stitches so i felt ready but was apprehensive of it, and whether it would be sore. It was ok but felt a little strange, and it felt weird not having a big bump. DH went to work with a big smile this morning so i guess he really needed it haha.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - :haha: about your DH's big smile on his face after dtd! Glad it went well for you. I can't imagine trying only 3 weeks pp! Very nice you never tore. 
Definitely mention to the dr about Isa's possible reflux. My niece had it and when she started on her reflux meds it was amazing for them and she was a totally different baby. Hopefully he will just maybe grow out of it though. 

Apple - sounds like a rough night. I hope you did finally settle down for a good nap after your post. I am the exact same in that I take quite a while to wind down for sleep. My DH also can fall asleep instantly anywhere, so he doesn't really understand my need to take longer! 

Ali - I hope ds1's tummy issues go away right away so you can get rid of that rash! Whether it is a coincidence or not, the last two days when I switched back to lactose-free milk for dd, she only pooped twice (instead of 7 times the day before!! Eek) and I have been able to get control of her rash. It is still there a bit but so much better than it was. It's almost impossible to fix when they are still having so many dirty diapers, even if you catch them right away! It seems like there are a billion bugs going around. My niece has had a bout of diarrhea this week too (and we haven't seen her in a couple weeks so she never caught it from us)! 
Sorry your ds2 was so unsettled today and that you're feeling stressed! That will be very difficult with your DH at work the next three days. Best of luck. You can do this!!! Hugs. 
As for DH's stomach flu, that would be the best scenario if I do catch it. I am just hoping against all hope that I won't get it at all, though! If I can make it until tomorrow morning I will feel hopeful, although I'll still have a chance. He is still sick at home today.

Slammer - I hope we hear an update soon or you know what we're going to be thinking again! ;) hehe. Hope you're doing well and that baby is maybe on his way!

AFM - I still have a cold-thing with a cough and a hoarse voice now. Pretty sure I will never be better. :p But other than that I am feeling pretty good. Being off work as been so great for me, especially now that it's been over a week and I've caught up on sleep and relaxation a bit. I feel so much more myself and am enjoying this time with just dd. last night I had her help me make sugar cookies (I found a "sugar cookies for two" recipe on Pinterest so I wasn't left with 100 cookies to eat by myself) and it was so lovely. I love baking usually, but the entire pregnancy I've been too wiped out from work to ever do any. So, the fact that I've baked 3 times since being off work shows me that I am much more myself again! I am going to take dd to the library toddler program this morning and then I'll let her stay and play with the toys and maybe take out some books after if she wants! 

Now just hoping I can get in the clear for this stomach flu, and then maybe baby can come on the weekend after we are all rested up! No labour signs at all, though! Baby is even lower, though, and my dr said she thinks she might be fully engaged now as far as she could tell without an internal exam.


----------



## slammerkin

Danser - glad to hear from you. I hear you on the exhaustion - it's so hard in the early days. Get some rest. Don't beat yourself up over your supply. Do what you can, and let the rest go.

Pompey - oh dear, so sorry to hear about DH's dad. I hope for everyone's sake he can hang on a while. You will totally need the support after your section! What a tough time! But I can't believe you're having your baby tomorrow - so excited for you!!

Newbie - that's awesome your tearing is healing so well! Enjoy the break from doctor appointments. And I hope you got DS settled and got some rest.

Vrogers - it is scary when you're left alone to care for baby, but you get used to it! I think it was around 6 weeks that I really felt confident and that I knew my baby well. It was great to hit a stride with her. 

AliJO - diaper rash struggles - UGH. DD never used to be rashy, but she's had a stubborn rash for literally a year now. On and off steroids. She's on a sort of alternative to steroids plus a fancy barrier cream now and will basically have to use these until she can be dry overnight - which seems a long way off right now. She's fully potty-trained during the day, but has a full wet diaper every morning. I hope your three days with DH working go well. I'd be nervous too, but you can do it!

Apple - I hope BF gets better! And that you get some rest. I do the same thing when I'm supposed to be resting - end up wasting time online or whatever. 

Ally - gotta love those blow-outs when you're out in public. It's good to be able to laugh about them later. Big congrats on DTD so soon! Wow. I didn't even try after DD until 13 weeks, and it was not a success. Many months before we could manage it. Enjoy - you're lucky!

Literati - I hope the stomach flu doesn't get you! That sounds like it would be a nightmare! Sympathies on the rash situation for you too. It is so hard to deal with when it looks so painful! Glad it seems to be getting better. Enjoy library time with DD. The cookies sound yummy. :) Despite your cold I'm glad you've gotten to restore yourself with this time off otherwise.

OK, as for me, lol... I still have a cold. It's not too bad, but it's not gone yet either. Mostly just a stuffy nose when I sit or lay down. I slept reasonably well last night. I slept on the living room loveseat, which reclines. I was able to recline both sides and get into a comfy position on my side being sort of cradled in the nook of the couch. So that was a relief.

Still no labor signs, waaahhhh. I had an appt today. It was with a doctor I hadn't met yet, but I actually really liked her. I had a scan before seeing the doctor as well, and things looked good. Fluid on the low end of normal. Baby was measuring over 9 lbs, but they admitted it's not very accurate this late in the game. I at first declined a cervical check, but went ahead in the end. 1 cm and still sort of firm. It was less uncomfortable than the last check. She offered a sweep, and again I declined at first, but changed my mind in the end. It wasn't so bad actually. We talked about induction. Their cut-off is 41+3, which would be next Friday. I could either keep waiting and schedule another scan for Tues, or go ahead and schedule an induction. I decided to schedule induction for Weds and skip the additional scan on Tues - so I'm waiting for them to get back to me on timing. Hopefully things happen before then, but I think I'm comfortable with this decision for now. I really didn't want to even get to the point of having to make these decisions. :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - sorry you're still battling a cold as well! Glad you had a good sleep last night at least. 
Sounds like your appointment went well and I'm glad you liked this doctor. That's exciting you had a membrane sweep! I hope that gets things going for you! With dd1 I went into labour less than 24 hours after my sweep! So hopefully that will be the same for you! Especially since you're already overdue.. I can definitely see it working! That's too bad you had to schedule an induction, but I bet you won't make it until then! Good luck! I'm excited to hear if something happens.


----------



## AliJo

Apple - My DH is the same and can fall asleep in almost any position. I need to be comfortable. It's kind of irritating when I'm super exhausted and we're sitting on the couch and he keeps passing out. I'm just jealous that I don't get a few minutes worth of a cat nap! Plus he always seems more tired than me and I just don't get how. 

Ally - I think T does it because he gets too much in his stomach. My let down tends to fill him quickly I think and then he ends up overeating. So often he goes to eat then unlatches after a second only to go back and repeat. Usually he will take a pacifier at that time, but when he doesn't want it he tends to be a little fussy till his stomach settles. 
That's great on being able to DTD already! Irregardless of what happens the doctors around here tell us to wait till after the 6 week check up. I know there is really no reason to wait as long as you feel ready and there are no complications. 

Lite - Yeah it's definitely no fun! He's still having frequent bowel movements. I've changed 3 dirty diapers and DH has changed 1 today so far and it's not even 2. I've been able to keep him from getting super sore again, though. I wash his wipes out and then dip them in a water and baking soda solution and wash him with that. I guess the baking soda is suppose to neutralize the acidity of the stool and then I put on a heavy layer of aquaphor. He got a little more sore through the day yesterday, but nothing like the day before! 
I know I will manage. I have no choice! I just don't want to lose my patience with DS1. It's not fair to him and I've been doing pretty well about biting my tongue if I want to snap. I do snap but only when he's doing something dangerous around DS2 and I need to catch his attention quick. I can get after him in a stern voice and he doesn't really seem to get that I'm being serious. Don't know what to do about that. 

Slammer - Oh wow. That's such a long time!! DS1 doesn't tend to get them unless he has diarrhea. I usually catch it and keep it under control, but DH didn't catch it when I was gone for the morning. My neighbors will probably be saying crap about how it sounds like I was abusing my son. They do nothing but gossip across the hall and I dare them to say something to me again. They're an older couple with nothing worth while in their life I suppose. 
Hopefully the membrane sweep does something for you! Even a little more progress is better for an induction. I hope it doesn't come to that, but either way it's exciting to know you will have baby here soon! I'd be accepting at that point as well. 
Sorry you're still battling your cold. Hopefully it resolves here soon! 

Well, DS2 is still a bit of a fussy baby today. I wouldn't be surprised if it's a growth spurt. I did manage to lay him down for a bit by having him wrapped in a blanket before laying him down. I usually have to trick him. I may look into a warming pad for the crib and see if that helps. He actually probably would have slept most of the night in the crib last night but my resolve dissolved. He slept from 10 to 1 am in there, though. DS2 slept the whole night on the couch without waking up I guess. DH had to stay up all night since he works tonight. 

Really hoping the next 3 nights go well. I need them to so I don't feel so defeated! 

Also really need to catch up on some cleaning. Blah!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- glad you have been able to catch up on sleep, but sorry about the sickness! Maybe once you aren't pregnant it'll go away for good, I know that's what my sickness took. 
Sugar cookies sound freaking amazing right now. 
At least baby is making some kind of progress even if there are no obvious labor signs! 

Slammer- I hope the sweep does something and you don't have to wait until the induction date! At least you have a definite date for baby being here but I definitely understand why you want to go on your own! 

Ali- right there with you on cleaning but that will have to wait for weekends when dh is off and can take care of the baby. 
I hope ds2 sleeps better tonight and you're able to get some rest at least! 
The warming pad sounds like something I would like to use as well, my baby gets so cold so easy and I feel bad.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I don't think I'd use it to keep him warm. I'll just use it to warm his spot before putting him in the crib. He stays pretty warm besides his nose gets kind of chilled at times. My first was prone to getting overheated and I'm finding it to be the same with my second as well. It's better if they are a little chill verses being too warm! I have some sleep sacks and I really like them to keep baby warm without the use of blankets.


----------



## Angel5000

Ladies, what are your thoughts on nipple confusion? Is it really something to be concerned about? I'm considering introducing bottles sooner than 4 weeks. I would want to still do breast milk so I'd have to start pumping soon to create a little store of milk, which I was thinking I'd do around the 3 week mark anyway just in case something happens and we need it (plus I'll eventually have to start storing up for when I go back to work and I want to get the hang of the pumping thing). But there are some days/nights when having the ability to have DH use a bottle to feed her would be really beneficial. 

The literature all say wait until about 4 weeks, when BF is fully established, but I feel like we've actually got BF down pretty well, Melody is practically a natural at it. So I'm wondering if it's a real concern that she might stop wanting breast or it might mess up BF if we use a bottle too soon?



Ally - I agree, they feel safest when cuddled up close. I also want Melody to be able to sleep in her own bed, I'm not wanting to cosleep forever, so I put her in the bassinet during the day for naps and am going to start trying to at least start her in her bassinet at night before the first night feeding. So far that hasn't been successful (she wakes up pretty quickly) but I read somewhere that putting a heating pad in the baby bed until you need it (and then remove it before putting baby in, obviously!) will heat up baby bed and make it easier for baby to sleep. I tried that today and the two times i"ve managed to get her to sleep (she's having a rough sleep day today) she's stayed in the bassinet better than she has the last couple days. If you have other ideas for making bed more cozy/warm that works for you definitely share! 


vrogers - I don't quite trust my dh either. So I sleep in the middle and put baby on teh side. Right now since she doesn't move it works but once she starts moving around I won't feel as safe doing that and our queen bed is a little small with the way that dh tosses for us to keep her in the middle. 

I said the same thing about being a cow to my dh! I was sitting there after a long cluster feed of several hours going "I've been reduce to nothing more than a milk production center.... I'm a friggin cow!" But I have to agree, it is AMAZING to feed her and watch her eat. It's one of the best feelings. <3 


Slammer - I agree! I'm not letting this doctor go anywhere! She's a DO, which I love, and also an OB and does family medicine. Her passion is working with the family from pregnancy through birth and then for life. She loves to stick with the family the whole way through. Unfortunately it also means she's really hard to get in to see sometimes (especially if she had to cancel appointments to go to a delivery), but she always makes exceptions for her OB and infant patients. 

Let me know how the milk collection thing goes! That sounds like a great idea! 

Hopefully the sweep does something for you and you don't have to have the induction! Good luck! :) 

Ali - I agree, education on what is safest and then also educate on safe cosleeping because so many parents are going to end up doing it anyway that they might as well make sure they are aware of how to do it safely! 

I think that the side lying breastfeeding is totally turning me into a human pacifier! I wake up at least a couple times a night and find that baby has just reattached herself to suckle for a little bit and then drift off to sleep. She also likes to just sleep with the nipple in her mouth, without actually sucking. :haha: DH tried to give her a pacifier the other day just to see, and she flat refused it. Looks like she knows what she wants! :haha: 

Sounds like DS2 is growing so quickly! That's great! Sorry to hear about DS1 though, poor kid. 


Pomp - Im' so sorry to hear about your DH's dad! :( That's a really hard spot to be in. :hugs: Keeping FX that nothing happens right away and you don't end up in that position.


----------



## pompeyvix

Just a quick update from me, I will respond to everyone else when I am feeling less tired!

My CSection is OFF tomorrow. Very very sadly, my FIL passed away last night and the funeral is on Saturday. My husband's family live in another country as I mentioned in my last post and as I type, hubby is on his way there. I thankfully managed to reschedule my csection to Monday morning (my original date) as they have had two people deliver who were originally in that day, leaving a gap. Hubby gets back very late Saturday night so I just have to hope I don't go into spontaneous labour in the next 48 hours. Most people at this gestation want their babies out, I wanna keep mine IN!

It's been a really rough 24 hours. My husband isn't an emotional person at all and it was horrible seeing him so upset and so torn. He was being told he basically HAD to attend the funeral regardless as he is the only son and in his culture , it is so important for him to be there for things like this. And of course, my husband wants to see his dad before he is buried and say his goodbyes and I wouldn't deny him that. I am so so so so glad the hospital were able to reschedule otherwise I'd be giving birth alone. I am glad logistically it has worked out.


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - oh no! I'm very sorry about your FIL passing and also that it is the worst timing ever. I am glad you were able to reschedule your c-section and I will be hoping and praying you won't go into labour before your DH comes back!! It would be obviously be horrible to miss the birth, and of course it makes sense he would absolutely have to be at the funeral as well. Hopefully this baby is very comfy in there and wants to stay in until Monday! 

Angel - personally, I wouldn't worry overly about introducing a bottle at 3 weeks if BFIng is well established. That is, I wouldn't worry about it for nipple confusion. If you are going to be skipping a feed regularly for a bottle, I would be concerned about supply, but I wouldn't panic about an occasional feed at that point if she is nursing as well as you say. In a way it might be a good idea to get her used to it early...as I found that by one month my dd was very addicted to JUST the boob and was more resistant to the bottle already, although we did manage to give her the odd one. But that is only my opinion and of course wouldn't want to give advice that could harm BFing so do what you think is best! 

VRogers - I'm glad your sickness finally went away when not pregnant anymore! I have a feeling I will need the same. My immune system is quite weak right now. 
I wish I could share my cookies with you. Actually, I wish I had made a full sized batch so I could share with you- as I'm already regretting making so little for myself! :haha: 

Ali - Good to know about the baking soda solution. I am glad that has been helping. 
It would definitely be difficult to not snap when you are overwhelmed and by yourself with two. I have a hard enough time with just one. I think your snapping when ds2 is in danger is pretty warranted, as he needs to be alerted very quickly that his behaviour is unacceptable and unsafe. You definitely do need these three days to go smoothly for your sanity, and I sure hope they do go well. Lots of hugs. You're doing such a good job! 

Froggy - so you go in late tomorrow night for your induction? Very excited for you!

AFM - DH is still quite sick, so I'm sure hoping I don't go into labour tonight! I don't actually think I will, but I have been increasingly crampy today so that has put it on my mind. I also was really wanting DH to do a Costco run for more wipes before baby arrives, so hopefully we will have enough time before baby for him to recover, me NOT to get sick, and him to run that errand! We will still get by if he doesn't, but last time DH ended up spending most of his 'week home' with baby running errands and crossing things off our to-do list rather than helping me and it really irritated me. This time I will need more help since I'll have a toddler to entertain as well, so I want him to be around more! (And I can't do the Costco run by myself because I don't have a membership).


----------



## vrogers

Ali- oh, I understood you, sorry I didn't get that across! that's what I had read some people suggest before, to warm the spot on the crib/bassinet. I wish mine liked swaddles, we got a swaddleme pod and she hates it because she likes access to her hands. Hopefully she likes sleep sacks (think those are like the wearable blankets?) when she's big enough to use them! 

Angel- we use the nuk simply natural bottle and love it. I generally BF throughout the day and supplement at night and she does just fine! She still pretty much has to latch on to the bottle nipple to get anything out and it doesn't just have one hole in the tip like most bottles. I was worried she would take to the bottle and not be interested in the nipple after seeing how fast she can get milk from a bottle but that hasn't been the case! 
Of course I'm sure every baby is different and you should do what you think is best, but thankfully it's what works for us! 

Pompey- I'm so sorry to hear that! What awful timing. I'm glad you were able to reschedule your section. I can't imagine how your dh feels! 

Literati- I hope baby waits until dh isn't as sick and you are able to make your costco run! I imagine that would be frustrating if he had to run around and do a bunch of errands while you are home recovering with a new baby (and toddler this time). My dh had to run out a few times during our first day home and i was freaking out because I was still unable to get up and down much.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - thanks! 
For the swaddling issues, I used to use the Halo Swaddle Sleepsack which allowed you to either swaddle the baby with arms in OR out. I would swaddle dd1 with her arms out because she tended to roll to her side a lot and I didn't want her to get stuck. It was nice because she was still in a nice neat little sack that was all snug around her. I believe they make them in all sizes!


----------



## froggyfrog

Lit I really hope that you don't get sick and y'all have time to get all of your errands run before baby comes. 

Tomorrow night I go in for a cervidil. I'm really anxious! I have an OB appointment in the morning that I'm not really sure is necessary but I'm still going because I'm curious if I have dilated any in the last week. It keep you all updated!


----------



## froggyfrog

Pompey I'm really sorry to hear about your fil, I hope your husband is ok, I couldn't imagine! I'm glad they were able to reschedule you and I hope that baby stays put until he gets back!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm also thinking of asking them to strip my membranes in the morning at my OB appointment. Just forgot to add that!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - thank you. Don't be too nervous for your induction! I'm sure it will go well! Won't hurt to see you OB before, especially if you're curious about your progress! And wouldn't it be great if a sweep got things going on their own!? Good luck! Can't wait to hear your news. I wonder if you or slammer will have their baby first! Hopefully not Pompey as her baby needs to stay in there a few more days!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies I figured I would finally sit down and write my birth story so here it is. 

My birth story. 

On Monday 1/16/17. I had an appointment with my midwife to check to see how far dilated I was and to hopefully encourage my little one to come on out. Well we got down to my midwife's birth center around 12 to do the checking and sweep. I was at 2 cm and 50% effaced. So my midwife didn't think that a sweep would really do much except maybe help me lose some more of my plug. So we walked out of the birth center and decided to go get lunch and walk around a bit. After walking around for a couple of hours we decided to go see a movie since I wasn't having contractions. None at all. &#128563; 
So we took my DD to see Moana. It was such a cute movie btw. As we were walking out we noticed it was 9 pm. Still nothing going on. Not even losing my plug. So we walked out to my car to get in and head home. 
When we got to my car I decided to call my mom to tell her I was heading home and since nothing was happening ( this was at like 9:30 that I called her and was on the phone with her for about 5-10 minutes. ) Once I hung up with her 5 minutes later I felt 2 big pops. Which I figured was my waters. We got lucky because we were just about to get on the freeway to head to my house which was over an hour and 20 minutes away. I called midwife and let her know that I thought it was my waters but I still hadn't had any contractions . She told me to go to the birth center and she would drop off the key for us to stay there for the night since she lives straight across from the birth center she could come to us once my contractions started. 
Well after I hung up with her my contractions started. They were 3 minutes apart and a minute long. Labor officially started at 9:45 from my first contraction and luckily the birth center was only 10 minutes from where we were. 

After about 7-8 contractions I started to feel like I needed to push. My hubby and mother in law started filling up the tub for me. When I was able to get in the tub there was maybe 6 inches of water in it. I was using my hypnobabies hypnosis trying to get into a very deep state of hypnosis and relaxation. My mil called my midwife and told her that these contractions were coming fast and furious. ( since we got the key from my midwife before my contractions actually started coming my midwife was at home. ) 
I just remember telling my DH that this effing hurts because I had two back to back contractions. And I told my mil to shut the eff up. &#128563;. (Btw my mil was my doula, she's attended over 650 births being a doula.)
Once I changed positions my hypnosis worked amazingly. I welcomed each contractions because I knew my baby would be here soon. I remember telling my midwife that I could feel her head and was extremely calm and relaxed as I was pushing her out. I wasn't actually pushing but my body was. The craziest feeling was feeling her turn her head and kicking me as she was sliding down and out. She was born into her daddy's hands at 10:44 pm. So technically just an hour shy of labor. Or just an hour and 15 from when my waters broke. My body and mind are in a bit of a shock at how fast everything happened so quickly. 

She weighed 7 lbs and 3 oz. 
20 1/2 inches long
Perfect in every way. 

I ended up hemorrhaging a little bit because my placenta didn't want to completely release. But once it did we were fine. 
So there's my long birth story for my short labor and delivery. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Ally2015

Lit- I will mention about reflux, he seems in a lot of discomfort at times. We have learnt to manage it better like keeping him upright etc but will be good to have it checked. You will get better! glad you are feeling more yourself and those cookies sound lovely! hope your dh feels better and did he manage to do the costco run?

slammer- I guess i am lucky then. exciting you have an induction date set! fingers crossed you will have baby in your arms by then.

ali +apple- my dh can sleep in any position, in any way also and always seems so much more tired than me which i just do not get!

ali- i know they say 6 weeks here too, but i felt ok to give it a shot. I registered Isa at the dr's the other day and tried to book 6 week check but they said they are fully booked for next few weeks. Receptionist was so unhelpful. i think mines will end up being a 12 week check at their rate. 

angel- i think wait 4 weeks even if melody is a good BF'er! Isa never took my breast when born as he had a bad tongue tie and so i had to pump and express. After 2 weeks he got his tongue sorted and i started BF'ing but he tried to take my breast like a bottle and really struggled at first. Now he can BF fine but i need to help him latch on rather than him getting on himself- the midwife said he has a bit of nipple confusion. Now i give him like 90% breast and 10% expressed bottles. But ideally i would have just done BF from the start. 

pomp- so so sorry about your FIL- what horrid timing for you. fingers crossed baby stays put till monday. Sending you a big hug!

froggy- oh how exciting, hope all goes well and update us when you can!

thor- wow that was a fast labour, that sounds quite scary but you did so amazing! it was great that you were so close to the birthing center otherwise it sounds like you might have had to give birth in the car. Congratulations :) the pic is beautiful :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Angel...I have combi fet since day 2 and no confusion over nipple or teat yet. She spits up alot tho
Seems refluxy at times.

Sorry first day just me and toddler as O&H back at work. Am still here xx


----------



## slammerkin

On my phone and really bad at trying to remember enough things to reply individually, but have read all. Will do my best with my replies!

Pompey - again, so sorry about FIL. :(

Literati - I can imagine having DH running our for errands all the time right after the birth being frustrating! Hope he gets the Costco run in before labor!

Angel - the bottle issue is so individual, it's hard to say. I will say that many find that even if they introduce it earlier on, baby can start refusing right around the time you go back to work, so whichever way you go it can be complicated. But yes, like Lit said, you need to consider your supply and whether you need to pump during the times DH gives a bottle.

Froggy - so excited for you. I hope your induction goes smoothly!

Thorpedo - thanks for sharing your story. I can hardly believe some of the fast and sudden labor stories I'm hearing. It's incredible how differently things can go for people. 

So I'm sure froggy's gonna beat me to having a baby. I had a few stronger BH/contractions last night, and spotting from the sweep but NOTHING else. Really doubt anything is gonna happen today. You guys I really don't want to be induced. Please let this baby come on his own before then. I don't even know exactly what the induction involves. I guess I should email the office and ask so I can be prepared. It's scheduled for 7:00 am weds.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thorpedo - I loved your birth story! Thanks for sharing! I'm surprised your midwife didn't think a sweep would do anything, as your progress seemed favourable to me! What a relief that your waters broke before you turned onto the freeway to get back home! It's so great you were able to still have the baby at the birthing centre and that everything went fairly well! Sounds like you did amazingly and that the hypnobirthing techniques were very helpful for you! Congratulations and thanks again for sharing! Such an adorable pic of your two little girls! 

Ally - nope, no Costco run yet because DH was still sick yesterday. He will be having a long day at work today too because he has to play catch-up after two days missed, but this baby may not be here for days so we might still have lots of time. :) How are you doing? 

Slammer - ugh, that sucks that nothing is happening still! That is a stubborn baby in there! I really, truly hope you don't have to be induced! But honestly now that you're overdue, 5 days until induction is still plenty of time for you to go into labour on your own, and I really think you will! 

AFM - I am having quite a bit of watery discharge but I'm fairly sure it's just CM. I have had this on and off since third trimester started, but it seems to have ramped up the last couple days. Anyone else had this near the end? I think because last night was so full of unknowns and such bad timing if I had gone into labour (with DH just missing two days of work and needing to catch up, etc), I got really paranoid I was going to go into labour last night. I didn't after all, so I guess that's good but also slightly disappointing. 
I woke up with NO stomach flu yet, so that's a good sign! I know DH is still contagious for a bit yet, but I was mostly worried about sharing his glass on Tuesday night. I've been super careful ever since so hopefully this means dd and I are in the clear! This is a great relief and I hope we can all just recover and get ready to have this baby now!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- fingers crossed baby will be here before wed!! but if not, im sure induction will be just fine. 

Lit- i'm well thank you, a little tired. In bed, i should be napping but yet i am online replying to you guys. fingers crossed you and dd are in the clear!

AFM- nothing exciting, it was my best friends birthday a week ago and i booked us up massages for the 1st feb. I really am so excited , i booked myself a 90 min post natal massage and it just sounds divine. DH will have Isa and i will express some bottles for him- so will be a nice girly evening just me and my friend :)

whats everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - oh yes, well I hope you are having a nice nap now! I understand wanting to update first! 
This weekend will obviously depend on whether or not baby comes! But if I don't go into labour, I'd like to get some errands run, house cleaned up a bit, and I'd love to go on a little date with dd and DH to get pastries from a nice little cafe here. Also wouldn't mind getting a supper date in with DH if it works out, but I don't know if it will. 
That 90-min massage with your friend sounds amazing! You definitely deserve the pampering! Have fun! :) 

I am a bit cranky and impatient today. Dd is requiring constant entertainment and it's rather tiring. :p


----------



## slammerkin

Ally that massage sounds great! I hope you enjoy it fully.

Literati I know how it is when DD needs so much attention and you just can't hang. I was there yesterday. 

No real plans this weekend. Just impatiently waiting for this stubborn baby to make a move. I think DH is taking the weekend off. I was torn about it because I hate to lose the money if we're just sitting here waiting, but the help with DD will be nice, and he won't be stressing about me going into labor while he's gone.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - glad you can relate! It makes for a long day. Is your DH unable to leave work in the middle of a shift if you go into labour? That is probably good he is off this weekend! Hopefully it will be perfect timing and you'll have the baby!! Will he get any time off once the baby is born?


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I remember having more watery discharge in my final days. Not sure if it means anything, but it might! 

Slammer - I feel you on not wanting to be induced. After the first time I'd rather never go through it again. Not that it was horrible, but I felt so useless and bed bound during the entire thing. It was really nice only being in L&D for only 3 hours of my labor and being able to stay home and keep busy. 
I don't know if it helped me, but I was sitting in a deep squat position for several minutes several times a day to try to get baby to move down and put pressure on my cervix. I'd even bounce a little now and then. I didn't want to do actual squats or anything too active because I hurt but I could do that. 

Midnight - I hope your first day is going well. It's definitely way harder with a toddler at home. I'm thinking my next one will be easier because my two boys now will most likely keep each other company for the most part. It was a lot easier for me when my niece was here. 

Ally - Isn't it frustrating?? Then I feel he doesn't sympathize enough over how tired I am. I want him to just tell me "I have this, go take a nap" lol

Thor - She's adorable! Congratulations again! You definitely had a precipitous labor. I'd keep that in mind if you're going to have another because it could happen again! If you live that far away you'd be having baby in the car! Thank you so much for your story! 

Froggy - Best of luck!! I hope you have a smooth induction process. Can't wait to hear from you on how it all goes!! 

Vrogers - I couldn't swaddle my first nor this one. I actually don't like to do it anyways. I use the halo sleepsacks as well like Lite mentioned. They have a newborn size! 

Angel - I already started to introduce the bottle. With DS1 he preferred the bottle at first because it was easier for him. He then wanted the breast exclusively and it was a real fight to get him to take the bottle. I guess I haven't had an issue this time around. DS2 has taken the bottle, breast, and pacifier and while I only do the bottle once in awhile he doesn't have any issues going back and forth. I just hope I don't struggle getting him to take the bottle when I go back to work like with DS1. He would not eat while I was gone for days. I had such anxiety over it. 

If baby has established good breastfeeding go ahead and try I say. I think it would be more of an issue for infants that are having difficulties. 

Night one went alright. DS1 still didn't go to sleep till late. I managed to keep DS2 in the bassinet most of the night. Rather do the crib, but he was fighting it pretty hard. I can't account for a few hours very well so I think I slept with him. I think I ended up feeding him and he was really fussy after being fed every time so I had to put him to sleep on my chest. I think I fell asleep that way and when I woke he must have been asleep for awhile because he didn't sleep long in the bassinet before wanting to eat. Oh well. It went better than I expected so hopefully it goes well again tonight. 

Plans for the weekend are.. to take care of the boys! I actually might try to get out for a short 15-30 minute walk while it's in the 40s. Been such a weird winter. Although, my hip has acted up and it hurts to walk. Might help it to actually go for a walk, though. 

Got caught up on some of the cleaning. So hard when DS2 isn't wanting to be put down and it results in him screaming and crying making me feel horrible. I tried to get to him asap, but I couldn't really just stop what I was doing at the time. He was calm while I was vacuuming. I should have just left it running!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I'm glad night 1 wasn't horrible. Good luck on the rest! Sorry ds2 won't let you get much done. Dd1 was the same and always needed to be held. Do you have a wrap to put him in so you can hold him while getting a few things done? 
Sorry about your hips acting up. A walk sounds nice though. I sort of thought of going for one today because the weather has been so mild this week, but I've been hit with bad fatigue again and can't imagine getting off the couch haha. 

Good to know about your squatting in the days before labour. It certainly wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati he could leave work, but it would be a little hard on the other bartenders if it was busy. But I think he just worries because he keeps messaging me asking how I am. I've got major fatigue going on too! After hanging out for a couple hours this morning I went upstairs to put in my contacts and get dressed, but instead just laid down and dozed a bit for like an hour, lol. DH had to come check to make sure I was OK. 

Alijo maybe I'll try some squatting! Still nothing going on babywise here. :( Glad the night went decently. I hope the next two are manageable too.

We actually went out to an air and space museum for a couple hours today. Good to get out of the house, but I'm tired as hell now.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh yes, well that obviously wouldn't be ideal to leave in the middle of a shift and leave the other bartenders in a lurch! Good to know he can if he needs, though. That is cute that he keeps checking on you. 
That outing today sounds quite fun, but I don't blame you for being exhausted now! I'm glad you were able to lie down for a bit today. It was a very sleepy day, I guess. I just woke up from a nice nap as well. 

You must be so impatient right now! Going overdue freaks me out! It would make me feel like there was no end in sight...and of course I'd be fearful of needing an induction! I am getting a bit impatient at this point. There are things I'd like to get done, but I'm also super lazy and don't want to do them anyway, so baby might as well come now! I feel like I might end up going overdue too though. Except at that point I'll likely be the very last pregnant person left. :( 
You can tell there are very few pregnant people left. I come on here way too much waiting for a reply because I have so much time on my hands! Haha. All the new moms are much busier.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm so ready to be done. This waiting is torture. I can't even believe I was out at a museum walking around today at over 40 weeks pregnant. It shouldn't have happened, lol! 

DH took off so I'm chilling while he does bedtime. Feels like a waste, but maybe I'd be losing my shit by now if I were home alone with DD. Who knows?

At this point I wouldn't be surprised if you have your baby before me literati! Ughhhhh.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone for the bottle advice! I think I'm going to start pumping in the next day or two to build up a little stash and see about introducing a bottle sometime in the next week or two. I don't think we'll use the bottle very often right away, mostly once every few days if I need a break so I am hoping it won't affect my supply. 

as for the weekend - I am hoping to at least get out, maybe go for a walk or something. I've been cooped up inside all week with baby. I could probably go for a walk if I wanted but she's been fussy off and on and I don't want to be out and deal with it. I think I'll convince DH to go for a walk around the neighborhood. My sister invited us to game night tonight but I haven't slept well and am fighting a migraine and just don't want to go anywhere. I'm looking forward to a few days with DH home to help out. It's been a lot harder since he went back to work. 


Pompey - Oh no!! I'm so sorry! :hugs: Keeping everything crossed that baby stays put until your DH can come back and be with you. 


Lit - I'm not sure how giving a bottle on occasion will affect supply, but if I am also going to add a pumping session in each day to try to build up a store then I think that will help supplement the supply issue. It's all so confusing to me , the whole supply thing. She's VERY attached to the boob, so I actually do have some fears that she'll refuse a bottle and since I have to return to work the last week of March I'm thinking one bottle every few days would not harm my supply too much, and would be good to get her used to. At least, that's what I'm hoping. 

Really hoping that your DH gets well soon and you don't get sick! Labor + being sick would be really awful! If DH has a Costco membership shouldn't he be able to add you on as spouse so you can use it? That's what I did for my DH (not that right now is a good time to worry about that, just a thought I had while reading your post). I kind of giggled about Costco wipes because I was just thinking we'll have to go to Costco to get more wipes soon....I never realized HOW MANY WIPES I could go through! I kind of had an idea of what to expect diaper-wise but the wipes are surprising me!


VRogers - I've got a sleep sack that is 0-6mo that Melody seems to tolerate fairly well, your LO might like something similar. She's not a big fan of the swaddle either because she likes to have access to her hands too. I do have a couple of the halo swaddle blankets that Lite mentioned and those are really nice (and worked well in the hospital while she didn't mind her hands being swaddled) but I haven't used them since she decided her hands had to be free. 

I've heard that the nuk bottles are good for BF, I'll look into those bottles. I figure I might have to try a couple different ones if she decides to be picky. 


Thorpedo - I'm so glad that your hypnosis worked so well! I tried to use some hypnosis to prep for labor and then during labor but it was not working so well for me after my contractions got bad. Your LO was almost exactly the same size and weight as mine. :) That's amazing how quickly your labor went! So glad that you were close to the birth center and hadn't gone home yet! She's Adorable!!


Slammer - I'm hoping you don't have to have an induction! After my sweep I went into labor about 36-40 hours later. They say if it's going to have an effect it would be within 48 hours, hopefully you go into labor soon! If not, I would at least call the office and ask the to walk you through the induction process so you can mentally prepare. 


Ally - a massage sounds amazing! I usually get one a month and I upped that to weekly during a few weeks of 3rd Tri but I haven't thought about getting one now post natal. I think I'll have to book one, thanks for the idea! ;) 


Ali - Thanks for your input. :) Sounds like your first night went pretty well. I had a few of those "don't know what happened for a few hours" kind of things too. I've got so much respect for those of you dealing with new baby and another little, and cleaning and what not! I can barely handle baby!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - sorry you're super tired and fighting a migraine. It will be a real relief to have your DH home to help this weekend. It's really quite hard without them home, isn't it? 
I think if you are planning to pump daily and you switch up the time of the bottle feed and only do every few days...well it could still affect it but hopefully it won't! I only ever gave a bottle maybe once or twice a month so I don't have experience with every few days. I'm sure you'll be fine though. 
My DH actually doesn't have his own costco card that he can get a spouse card with. His aunt (who is single) has some sort of special membership and gave DH her extra person membership...so thankfully we don't have to pay for it, but only he gets the membership! Confusing I know. 
And, yes, it really is appalling how many wipes one can go through! We buy two boxes at a time now so we don't have to go very often. 
I hope you have a great weekend and get to go on a refreshing walk! It really is hard being cooped up with a baby all the time, but can be overwhelming to go out by yourself for the first while! 

Slammer - I'm glad you're getting some chill time! You probably would be going crazy if your DH was working, so just enjoy it, I'd say! :) 
I really don't think I'll go before you at this point, but, hey, maybe we will have our babies on the same day! That would be fun! :)


----------



## slammerkin

Still here. Tiiired. Didn't sleep as well last night. Might go for a nap now while DH takes DD to the library.

I hope froggy's induction is going well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh, I hope you do nap when your DH takes your dd to the library! You need to catch up for whenever labour starts. 

I had a horrible sleep myself. Made the unwise decision to stay up until 2 am watching a movie with DH (only way we get to watch a movie after dd is in bed because she goes o bed so late). well, then I was a bit wired and before I had even fallen asleep yet, dd woke up. I brought her to bed but she wouldn't stop fussing and she ended up keeping me and DH up until 4:30 am! That is when he brought her back to bed but I had to pee Again and settle down, so I didn't fall asleep until about 5:00 am! Ugh!!! Then DH tried to let me sleep in this morning, but I had to pee when he got dd up and that woke me up too much so I never ended up falling back asleep! Argh!! I will definitely need my nap today. 

Froggy - yes, I hope your induction is going well! Good luck!


----------



## AliJo

Night two was a flop. They were both asleep by 10 and I was so excited to get my night started early. Well I moved DS2 to sleep by himself annnd then was up for another hour struggling to get him back to sleep then finally got him laid down at 11. He slept for 40 minutes by himself. I was mentally not ready for last night. I just ended up co sleeping. It's better when I mean to because I make it as safe as possible. I don't like to accidentally fall asleep. The bad thing is he's been fussy so it's made it harder. DS1 was such a calm relaxed baby, DS2 started that way but he's been real fussy for the last several days. I just hope it gets easier at nights soon. I'm feeling pretty hopeless. 

If my nights don't get better I'm going to be really afraid of going back to work. I can't be up till midnight every night and be up in four or so hours to go to work. Ugh.. 

DS1 is starting to get over his cold thankfully. He's so much better today and I suspect he'll be completely over it in the next day or two. He's still having frequent BMs and I'm really unsure what to do about it. I guess today it has been a little better. Only 2 so far. Hopefully he's getting over that as well. His bottom is much better as well. Almost no red spots. 

Froggy - Hope things are going well for you!! 

Lite - That sounds like a terrible night! Much worse than mine. I really need to not beat myself up over the co sleeping so much, but I'm so afraid something stupid will happen. DH trusts me more than I trust myself. 

Slammer - You better nap! Nap for all of us who can't lol 

Slammer & Lite - I just want to remind you. I didn't feel like I was going to go any time soon and it pretty much came out of nowhere. 

Angel - I tell you, it's such a different story when you have another LO! I honestly think my 3rd will be easier because DS1 and DS2 can keep each other company!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that sounds like quite a difficult night for you! I'm so sorry. It sounds so, so hard to have to manage bedtime for both your boys! I'm sorry ds2 is fussier as well. That is always difficult to deal with. Try not to panic about going back to work. Hopefully your ds2 will be in a better routine by then, so it will make things a lot easier. It really is a shame your DH is gone so much at night. :( 
Sorry your DS1 is still having tummy and diaper rash issues! I can obviously relate since that's been our struggle for over a month! Thankfully with the lactose free milk for the last part of this week, dd has healed up and hasn't had any issues. Really hoping she isn't lactose intolerant. :/

It really is too bad you're beating yourself up so much about co sleeping, but of course you just want to be safe. Does your ds1 move around much when he sleeps? My dd1 would never switch sides of me, at least without me fully waking up first, so with one on either side it's probably decently safe if your ds1 isn't too crazy in his sleep? It's not ideal but you also have to get some sleep to stay sane! Hopefully ds2 will just adjust to the crib soon.
That is great to know that you had no real signs beforehand and that labour came out of no where! Hopefully mine shows up soon! DH said this morning he hopes I don't go this weekend because he wants to at least get a day of catch-up in at work on Monday. But, I personally want this baby out ASAP! I guess if she waits until Tues (her due date) that wouldn't be terrible - or maybe even the evening on Monday! But I want it to be soon!


----------



## froggyfrog

I still haven't gone in, they don't have any open beds. I called them this morning and told them that I was being monitored twice a week by my mfm but didn't get monitored yesterday because my mfm thought I was going to be induced and that they would be monitoring me. So Now I'm waiting to get my nst done. Gage is moving fine, but he actually failed his nst on Tuesday and had to have an ultrasound to check his cord blood flow because he wasn't accelerating as high as they wanted him to. He did pass the ultrasound though, so I was aloud to leave, but it scared the crap out of me, and I don't want to go too long in between tests.


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - oh goodness! That's scary! I wouldn't want to go without proper monitoring after that either! I'm glad they slotted you in for another NST since the induction didn't happen. I really hope your LO is okay! And I hope they have a bed for you very soon. :hugs: Keep us posted! 
I actually feel increasing anxiety about this baby's health with each passing day. I am not classified as high risk so I've had no extra monitoring whatsoever. The last time I saw this baby was at the 20 week ultrasound. at this point scary thoughts start to creep in so I just want the baby to come quickly so I can see that she is okay.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - ugh that sounds like a terrible night! I hope you get nice long nap today. I keep staying up later than I should, but by that I mean like 11pm lol. Definitely not 2am, but DD goes to bed at a reasonable hour. I understand worrying about baby, but I'm sure she's fine. I didn't have any scans past 20 weeks with DD either. As long as she's still moving you should be fine!

AliJo I'm sorry the night didn't go that well. I would definitely work on a cosleeping arrangement that you're comfortable with and give yourself a break. Do you have room to put your mattress on the floor and put a twin next to it? We did that for a period of time. You could put DS2 to sleep on the twin, sleep next to him, and have DS1 on the other side of you in the big mattress. 

Froggy, ugh so sorry you're not admitted yet. And scary about baby not passing the NST! I hope today's NST goes well and you can be admitted soon.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - That's really too bad you haven't gotten in yet! I'm glad they're getting you in for a NST, though. Really hope they can get you in soon! 

Slammer - No, we really don't. This apartment is much too small. Just wish things would go smoothly! I don't know how people don't end up co sleeping at all. I just can't imagine it being humanly possible for me. I can see it being a bit easier for people who don't breastfeed. 

Lite - Well, he won't flip sides on me, but then I get paranoid that baby is too close to the edge. I mean, he can't roll yet, but that won't last forever. 
I was wondering if that might be the issue with her! You said she handles some dairy products fine, though. I guess it could just mean she can handle some lactose. I hope she isn't either. That just complicates things! 
If I could get DH to switch to days and find a job where I can do three 12s on the days he has off, that'd be awesome! I mean, it sucks because I won't get to see him much, but I guess that's what we can use PTO for. Then we'd easily save a couple of hundred of dollars a week on childcare. Honestly it makes up for him losing a little bit of pay and then some. Maybe I'll talk to him about it. It'll just be finding a job where I can work his days off then we'd only have to find care occasionally when he had to cover for someone. 

DS1 is going to be back on his normal stay up late pattern. He hasn't napped yet. I wish I could cut his nap out. He got up at 630 too which is a hour earlier than normal. There is no winning with this one!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - thanks. I'm sure all is fine, but I do find it hard not to worry. I definitely don't usually stay up til 2 am haha... but what we'll do for a little free time for once I guess! I just woke up from a nap and have been handling today okay. Still no labour signs for you? I can't believe how content your baby is in there! Hopefully it's a sign that he will be an amazingly calm baby who sleeps a lot! :haha: 

Ali - that really would be great if you could coordinate your shifts with your DH like that when you went back. You're right that what you saved in childcare would probably make up for whatever extra he makes working nights! I hope you're able to work something out that like! Obviously, not seeing each other much would not be ideal though. :( Have you thought about getting a bed rail or putting your bed off its frame to make it lower? I know bed rails aren't really recommended, but I honestly feel/felt way safer with a bed rail on my bed when dd was a baby. You can find pretty good ones on amazon that don't leave any gaps they can get stuck in, and then at least that risk of ds2 falling off the bed is greatly reduced. Just a thought! 
Sorry your ds1 just keeps going to bed later and later even with an early wake-up! It does sound like he's close to dropping his nap, but I know it's so tough when they're not really okay without it, but also stay up way too late with it (dd is there as well). I hope he sorts out a better schedule soon. 
Yeah, I actually am lactose intolerant but can handle cheese and yogurt pretty well, so it might be that. :( However, we even had ice cream the other day and she was fine whereas that bothers me if I don't take something for it. I am hoping that we just introduced milk back before she was fully better, or maybe it was a coincidence, and maybe in a couple weeks she'll be able to handle it again. If not, I guess it is a relief that she can handle small amounts of dairy. Sigh!


----------



## slammerkin

Ugh that sucks having limited space alijo. Hope you can get your work schedules synced up when you go back. DH and I work opposite schedules too and it sucks, but ya do what ya gotta do.

Glad you got a nap in literati. I feel like I could go for a second one! We're all gonna be early to bed tonight I think. DH was up with DD at 6:15 this morning. 

Still no labor signs. A few strong BH and my pubic bone/groin/hips are sore like he might have gotten lower but who knows? Really thinking I'm still gonna be pregnant come induction day.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ugh, I hope not, slammer! Did dd1 come spontaneously, or after a sweep or something?
I hope you can get to bed nice and early tonight!


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry baby seems reluctant to come out slammer :( There is still time until induction on Wednesday though. With Anabella, I was scheduled for an induction at 42 weeks at 7am. My contractions started the night before at 8pm and so didn't need the induction in the end. My contractions started from nowhere! Don't give up hope yet, there is plenty of time for baby to come still. 

LL - Sounds like you had an awful night last night! I hope tonight is better for you! Wow only a few days until your due date, hopefully baby is ready to come sooner rather than later!

AliJo - Sorry your night times are still so hard and you're struggling with co-sleeping and making sure it's safe. Is there anyway you can attach a cot or crib to the side of your bed, making a large extended bed where DS2 can sleep? I hope you and your husband can change your working patterns to make it easier for you all.

froggy - sorry you're still not in yet. That must be so frustrating! 

I hope you manage to get out the house for a bit Angel. I love being out of the house and I remember feeling like I had cabin fever with my first after just a few days! I hope your migraine shifts as well.

Ally - how exciting about the massage! Something to look forward too and very much deserved :)

AFM - I'm still pregnant - yay!! I've got through the last 48 hours with no signs of baby and boy am I relieved. My husband is back in the country now and is staying at my dad's tonight who lives an hour away. Even if something happens overnight, he can be home in time for me to get to the hospital. However, I am almost 100% sure I will be having the c section on Monday. I have had some cramps and pressure tonight, but these are definitely not contractions.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you for all the advice on the sleep sacks! I'll be trying those halo ones. 

Froggy- ugh I'm sorry still no beds! I hope this NST goes better and you're able to get in asap, I'm sure you're more than ready. 

Literati- I don't blame you for the scary thoughts creeping in. My last u/s at the doctor was 28 weeks and I started to worry the further along I got. I'm sure your LO is just fine though, and it'll be that much sweeter when you're holding her! 

Hopefully I didn't miss anyone, baby is asleep on my chest and will be hungry soon so I'm in a hurry to type! 
We went on a walk this morning and then to a few errands w/baby, it felt amazing to get out. I had started feeling quite bummed being cooped up in the house. I also get up w/ the baby at night (usually 3-4 times) since dh is back to work and I'm finding I start getting anxious and bummed in evenings. Thankfully he can get up with her weekends so I will get a 2 day break at least. I decided if I'm not feeling at least a little better in the next week I will mention it to my doc. I had been crying daily, just feeling really down and missing being pregnant (didn't think that would happen) and alone time w/dh. Being a new mom is rough!!


----------



## vrogers

Pompey- glad baby stayed put! I hope the section goes well assuming you make it to then. Recovery from mine has not been as bad as I expected, the first 4-5 days were toughest and it's gotten better daily!


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey what a relief DH is back and you're good to go from here on out. So relieved for you.

Vrogers glad you were able to get out and about. It's good for the soul. I'm sorry you've had crying spells and miss the period before baby. I'm sure that's normal to an extent for everyone, but absolutely talk to your doctor if things seem too much. Your mental health is important.

Literati DD was totally spontaneous when she came. No sweep or anything. I think I was a CM dilated when I was checked at my 38 week appt. Mucous plug and on/off contractions started at 38+4. God it's so much better when they come a little earlier. This waiting is the pits. And DH made me cry this evening asking about the induction process. I just don't have the answers on exactly what they're going to do and he was surprised that I didn't seem more stressed about it because I'm a detail-oriented person and like to have all the answers and a plan. Well, dude, I AM stressed about it, but I can't get any answers until Monday or Tuesday when I do plan to call and ask about the process. But also I'm sure things will go their own way and decisions will have to be made based on how I progress. I'm trying to adjust to that mindset myself. I just didn't want to do it this way at all! Anyway he felt bad for stressing me out and causing me to cry. Ugh. End rant.


----------



## Angel5000

It's been so nice that DH didn't have to work and was home. Of course, he's home today and she's not fussy at all :dohh: BUT last night was a rough time and she spent a couple hours screaming. :cry: It breaks my heart. We're pretty sure it was gas or upset tummy but it took awhile for it to settle and DH has so much more patience than me to handle it. I love her, but after 30 minutes I was ready to cry myself (hormones! :nope: ) and so he took her and walked circles around the house until she settled. Would be much harder to do if he had to work today. 


I decided to try my pump for the first time. I've been really intimidated by the whole pump thing, but I just tried it out (decided to do just one side even though it can be dual in case baby decided she wanted to eat again soon). I'm really excited I was able to get 2oz out without any problem. It's not much but I figured it wasn't a bad start especially for an evening pump. I'm probably more excited about this than I sould be. :haha: but at least now I'm over the anxiety about it. :) 


Lite - It is so much harder without having someone else home! I'm so glad that right now I'm not dealing with a toddler too! :wacko: 

That makes sense about your DH's costco card. Before I got my own card I had one of those extra person cards on my mom's account. Very convenient to have the membership and not have to pay. We only switched to our own account when we got married so DH could go without me if we needed something. 

I completely understand the scary thoughts at the end. The last couple weeks I was pregnant I was especially anxious because I Felt like she wasn't moving as much and we hadn't seen her since 20w. :hugs: Your LO will be fine, but I think it's normal to be concerned. :) 


Ali - Oh no that sounds like a really difficult night! I'm sorry! :hugs: If it makes you feel better, I actually sleep in the middle with baby on the side of the bed. It scares me that she's near the edge but I feel like it's better than having her between DH and I since he tends to flop around in his sleep sometimes. I tell myself it's okay for now because she's not moving yet, and I have the bassinet up against that side of the bed too so if she DOES roll that way she would hit it rather than fall off the bed. 


Froggy - Wow! Can't believe you haven't been able to get started yet! 

Pompey - So glad you're still pregnant! (funny how we are saying that, when just a few days/weeks ago everyone was lamenting how we are still pregnant!). Hope all goes the way it should for the rest of the weekend! :)


Vrogers - That's great you were able to get out and get a walk and some errands. I also was crying daily for awhile and getting anxious in the evenings because I am the one getting up with her at night since DH works. :hugs: If you are still feeling down after a few days then definitely talk to your doc. At baby's last weight check my doc made a ponit of telling me that if I was still anxious/crying in a few more days or felt like I was getting worse to make sure to call because we're no good to baby if we are not emotionally okay. :) I don't miss being pregnant, but i am missing some alone time with dh. So I'm right there with you. :hugs: Being a FTM is hard.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - thank you. It really is hard not to worry towards the end. Becoming a mom really is hard. It's quite an adjustment! I'm sorry you're missing more time with your DH! I hope that in a little while and if your LO takes a bottle that maybe you can go out for a short date with him or something! I think it's important even when they are babies to go out and just be you as a couple for a little while, even if you can only be away for an hour! 

Slammer - that is crazy how different two pregnancies can be for one person! To go over a week early with the first and then possibly a week overdue with the second! Yikes! I do hope you don't have to be induced but I'm sure all will go well if you do. Sorry your DH made you stressed earlier asking about it! I understand! That's good he apologized after. 

VRogers - definitely mention to your dr if you don't start feeling better this week! I do think your feelings are very normal at this point, and especially the first week or two post partum is an extremely emotionally rocky time for a lot of people. Not only are your hormones completely crashing, but you are sleep deprived to boot and dealing with the stress of a totally new situation. But you definitely should mention it if you're concerned or it persists because as slammer said your mental health is very important, and the recovery is different for everyone, and it isn't good for you to be feeling down! :hugs: I am hoping you start feeling a lot better in the next couple days! Being a new mom *is* extremely hard and such an adjustment. You're doing a great job! I'm glad getting out a couple times this weekend has been very helpful and refreshing for you! 


Pompey - thank you! I am so very happy for you that your baby has stayed out and now your hubby will be able to make the birth! That's such wonderful news! I just noticed you and slammer are the same amount overdue! Very interesting! I am excited to hear about your c-section on Monday if baby doesn't come earlier! 

AFM - DH did the Costco run and we also got a pile of groceries so we are all stocked up for baby! We also took dd out to a French bakery for some treats this afternoon, and took her out for supper with a couple of our friends this evening. It has been a good day, but it's gone extremely quickly! Still don't feel like this baby is wanting to come out any time soon.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, ladies! I definitely teared up a little reading your responses, it helps SO much to feel supported here as well as with dh and other family. It's nice to know others have been where I am and it's normal, and there's no shame if I do need help


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, sorry in advance ..for long comment ) 
sorry not to comment for a while, I have been trying to read through when i can it's just been really busy with toddler new baby and my teenager is being well let's say a teenager ! At the min.. Lol.. Taking the mic a little bit.. Not overly but just pushing boundaries a little as he knows he can get away with it at the min.. Asking to stay out .. Or rather telling me he is !! Getting detentions St school got no homework &#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56867; ect...Ive had to pull him in a bit last couple if days.. He may be quick but he isn't as quick isn't as quick as his mum lol ..

Slammer/ lit ... Not long ladies to meet your babies.. We r still here with u hanging in there with you !!... Looking forward to baby news soon. 

Re inductions : I really didn't want inducing , ollie was my 4th baby and I have never been induced before do was really nervous .. Apart from the bed situation which dragged it out and staffing issues the actual induction itself I personally found was nowhere near as bad as I thought it round be, it wasn't rushed and both myself and oh said yesterday it was the nicest birth we have experienced as when they eventually got on with it we just felt in control .. Which got us was much better than the rush last time.. 

Pomp.. Glad DH got back ok and looking good for section. On Monday if no movement b4 :) &#65039;xx 

Froggy .. Hope things going ok.. Frustrating about the bed situation , I had same experience but was fine once got going hon.. Look forward to update..xx 

Vrogers ...sorry you have been feeling emotional.. I do agree with other ladies.. Have a chat with your Dr if you don't feel a lift in your mood in next couple of werks.. Saying that I do also agree that it is still normal for you At this stage.. Really not going into work mode as im on here like anyone else, as a new mummy, but after having postnatal depression after ds2.. 14 years ago went into working in mental health and have been ever since .. Because of my own personal experience I was automatically drawn to working with pre/ post natal depression after my training and have done a lot of one to one and group work .. I was really surprised at the number of people that had same experience..but have also seen s lot of people get better.. I am in my 4th baby with probably a lot more insight into depression/ anxiety than a lot because of my role but I've still have had down days since little man has been born, there is so much to being a new mum and having additional children, I found that I was more nervous about this birth than any of the others..I find myself that if I can get a little bit of sleep , be it night or during the day, this always make me feel a bit more together.. It's ok not to be ok sometimes, we just need to listen to our body, do what works for you, I have found that even half hour me time makes a difference for me.. Me time !! 

I do miss quality time with oh, but we plan to have some nights in.. Like othet ladies, even just watching a film and getting a take away makes u feel slightly normal.. Even if we pay for it day after lol.. It's worth it &#65039;xx 

Re:expressing milk .. I expressed with last ds and I did find myself that my milk supply did refuce fairly quickly. It was first time I had BF and was again sore so did this and gave ds formula to give my nipples a rest.. I think I should have expressed when I feed with formula to keep the supply and demand of breast milk up.. Ive been feeling under pressure and concerned with this lately as ive been really sore again and have found that expressing is less painful ..im just scared of losing supply so have made sure I express as much as I can..and if I do give a bit if formula ive been expressing very near to the time and it seems to be ok this time.. My mum and oh have been able to feed ds and ive had time to focus in other stuff and other children.. Thankfully ds is doing fine with switching from bottle to boob :) and is now back to boob most of the time !! 

I seem to have got into a little routine with ollie now , last few nights I have gone to bed early and oh had brought him up a few hours later, we can't do this all the time as oh goes back to work soon but it's def helping me catch up..oh then sleeps in in morning and I do the rest of night and morning, def making a difference have few hours straight sleep tho.. 

Sorry if ive missed anyone .. It's taken me ages to read and write lol but just thought Id chill this am ..just sat with toddler watching same kids programme over and over ha ollie on knee n reading B&B , Prob won't get to write for a bit now but do keep scanning through to try and keep up x 

Can't believe my little fella is 8 days old!! &#65039;Xx


----------



## Ally2015

Sorry - this is going tobe a long post while i catch up :D

Lit- thats funny what you said about coming online to wait for a reply. It won't be long now at all till baby here, make the most of the extra time :) 
hope you got a nap in!
It's so natural to worry about something being wrong but your baby is perfectly well and is just happy inside you and doesnt want to come out quite yet.
Glad you are all stocked up for baby :)

angel- good luck with pumping- it is a good thing to do, i find it so useful. Yes i always feel better on days DH is home and get out etc, otherwise i just end up staying cooped in indoors. hope migraine gets better! i hate migraines, they are awful.

slammer- have you tried any ways to induce labour naturally? i read about pineapple, rasberry leaf tea etc?


ali- sorry about night 2! hope night 3 is better, sleeping issues are hard. Fingers crossed things will be better tonight

froggy- that is scary, hope you get a bed soon!

pomp- glad dh is closer now and will be able to be there for the birth :)

vrogers- i had some really rough days of crying and feeling low, it is so normal. I also missed being pregnancy and missed my dh so much and our alone time. I actually told my dh how i felt, and now we try to make some time together each evening baby free. Even if it just a 10 min cuddle in bed or sitting and having a cup of tea together and chatting. And we have dtd a couple of times (i feel fully healed) which helped with intimacy. Maybe try to set some time with DH in the evenings etc? If he is at work etc, even a quick 5 min call to chat about how day is going etc might help. having a baby means so many changes and adjustments to our lives that it can be hard not to miss some of the freedoms of before e.g. time with OH's. 
Being a FTM is hard but many of us on this forum are all experiencing it together :)

AFM- was looking for some advice- Isa seems to have a tummy upset, he is up a lot at night and his poos are sometimes green. He also has a nappy rash. I am feeling so so tired from the nights- but not sure what to do for him. DH has gone out to buy gripe water for him as i think he gets really gassy but just wondering if anyone else had any experience and advice? i will take him to doc if hes not better soon and on tues the HV is coming anyway so can chat to her about it. 

sorry for the very long post!!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm finally in the hospital! Dilated 1 cm 80% effaced. They placed a cervidil at 6 am so 6 pm tonight they will remove it and start pitocen at 7


----------



## Ally2015

froggyfrog said:


> I'm finally in the hospital! Dilated 1 cm 80% effaced. They placed a cervidil at 6 am so 6 pm tonight they will remove it and start pitocen at 7

Good luck!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - go, you! :happydance: I'm so glad things have gotten started for you! Keep us posted! Hopefully things go fairly quickly! 

Ally - green poop and tummy issues can sometimes be from too much fore milk (not enough hind milk). Are you going to see your LC again? I would definitely ask about it. You could try this articles and see if you think that's the problem: 
https://www.llli.org/faq/foremilk.html

https://kellymom.com/mother2mother/m2m-green-stools/
https://kellymom.com/bf/got-milk/supply-worries/fast-letdown/
I would consult your LC if you still have a session with him/her before you do anything too different. 

Apple - glad you are doing okay. Sorry you're having issues with pain when BFing. Are you able to consult an LC at all? Sorry your teenager is pushing the boundaries! That sounds very exhausting. Can't imagine dealing with that along with a toddler and a baby. It is no wonder you don't have much time to reply. 

AFM - I had another horrible night. This time got to bed in good time and all that but only got about 3 hours of sleep all night from this stupid insomnia! I am so sick of this! I'm worried I'll still have this when baby is born, as I remember having some insomnia in the early days with dd1. Ugh. I am exhausted and feel a bit miserable. I finally fell asleep for about an hour after 7:30 am. I don't know why, but it's like a switch flips in the night and I won't feel drowsy until morning. Grr. 
No labour signs yet. 

Slammer - any signs yet? :p


----------



## slammerkin

No signs. Sigh. DH is sick now too, boo. 

Sorry about another crappy night lit. That has to be so exhausting! I hope it goes away when baby comes. Funny you mention getting well stocked with groceries - I feel like we've been stocking up and feeling good to go...every time we've shopped for the last 2-3 weeks. Keep thinking it's imminent, then baby doesn't come, we eat all the food, and need to stock up again! Lol.

Best of luck froggy! Sounds like good progress!

Apple sorry you're having issues with your teenager and BF. You sound like you're on top of things though. You're doing well!

Angel, 2 oz in the evening is good output! Sounds like you have good supply. 

Sorry if I missed anyone. Feeling a nap calling my name...


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh, shoot! Sorry your DH is sick now too! Apparently a January due date wasn't the wisest choice for us as far as health goes! Yay for cold and flu season. Blah. 
Sorry no signs for you either. I was feeling quite down last night already that the baby hasn't come yet, and I haven't even hit my due date yet. You must be feeling sooo done. 
Definitely have that nap that's calling your name! You deserve it! 
I can quite relate on the stocking up thing. It definitely occurred to me that I would like to be stocking up for the baby's arrival right now, but there's also the chance that we'll have to do it all over again next weekend! Argh - I sure hope not. I hope you have finally done your last "stock-up" before baby now!


----------



## newbie2013

Good luck froggy! Looking forward to hearing baby news soon.

I've had a terrible couple of days... Ds has been so unsettled and dh has been focused on his mum who could be diagnosed with dementia. He's really struggling to deal with that potential. He will take it really hard if that's the case. I've suspected it for some time now, but he's shocked. He's now talking about her coming to live with us, which will be so hard with a new baby, me back at work. I also start a new job in August (promotion) which will be stressful and I am supposed to be studying too. I'm trying not to worry yet but dh said some hurtful things last night. Hopefully we'll work it out.

Thanks for suggesting a lactation consultant to others. I'm taking the advice too. Apparently my milk is like skim milk so he's not gaining weight well. Hopefully the lactation consultant will check everything and help me know how to make my milk better for him and more satisfying.

Hoping we have a better night!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - I am sorry your ds is so terribly unsettled! I'm also sorry you're having some stress with your DH and the situation with his mom. I'm sure it must be much harder to admit/deal with for him since it's his mom! That definitely would be difficult to deal with her living with you while also dealing with a baby, going back to work, a new promotion, and trying to study! I don't blame you for not really liking that option and I'm sorry your DH said some hurtful things. Hopefully once the news has sunk in he will calm down and you two can reach a solution you're both happy with. 
I hope the LC can help you out! Sorry your milk doesn't seem to be helping your ds gain enough weight! There is so much uncertainty with BFing in the beginning, but I'm sure in no time you will have found your groove and everything will be okay! :hugs:


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie that's very hard news to hear about your MIL. I'm sorry. I can imagine how hard it will be on you all. 

Regarding your milk, I'd be a little wary of what you're being told. Quality of milk is rarely the problem. It's usually just not enough breast milk being consumed, whether from not feeding often enough or true low supply issues. Also BF babies gain slower than FF ones. Here are some articles about milk quality or foremilk/hindmilk.

https://kellymom.com/bf/got-milk/basics/foremilk-hindmilk/

https://www.nancymohrbacher.com/articles/2010/6/27/worries-about-foremilk-and-hindmilk.html


----------



## AliJo

Lite - The last article actually is something I've been meaning to look into! DS2 doesn't have abnormal stools, but he really does have an issue with nursing at times. He constantly sounds like he's gulping down air, he has to pull off at times and will take a deep breath like he wasn't getting air then it upsets him. He'll pull off coughing as well. It's hard to deal with. I'm not use to it at all because DS1 couldn't get enough it seems now I'm dealing with too much! Spit up is occasional, but sometimes bad. He's super gassy, though. He generally feeds best when I'm laying down, but I'm going to see if I can use some of the tips and see if it helps. Maybe he's so fussy because he's so gassy. 

I'm actually surprised how well that article fits my situation with DS2. 

Froggy - So excited for you!! Good luck!!

Ally - DS2 also has a bit of a rash. It's so hard when they're having frequent bowel moments. He almost ALWAYS has a streak. I'm going to try to treat and put a barrier on at all times and see if helps. I'll also do some diaper free time today. Airing them out and letting them dry can do wonders for diaper rash! Just put him on his back or better yet his belly over a towel or something to give his bottom some diaper free time. I'll be probably holding DS1 on my chest with a towel over me and a diaper under his little man parts to catch any urine. 

Apple - I'm glad bedtime has been going pretty decent for you so far! Even when DH has baby for a hour I feel more rested because I don't "worry" about him. I don't sleep sound at all. 
Try to stay strong with breastfeeding! The pain should subside soon. Is baby latching well? Definitely express if you're having someone else give a bottle. 

Vrogers - What you're feeling is completely normal, although like someone else said if it gets to be too much please get help! It sounds like baby blues to me and it should start to get better in what I think they say is a couple of weeks, but can take a little longer for some. I definitely felt a lot like you with my first. I got teared up seeing my OB thinking "I won't be coming back here for check ups!" I wanted to be pregnant again and things like seeing an ambulance got me all teary eyed! Mine probably did last too long and was most likely postpartum depression, but I didn't get help. I know I should have, but I'm stubborn plus I had a lot of stuff going on and tended to focus on it and I got myself out of it. 
Find some time for yourself! Go on a short walk, but stay close by if you think being away from baby will make you more anxious. Even a short run to the store can do you wonders! 

Pomp - I'm glad he made it back! Not much longer for you now! 

Thanks for the sleeping suggestions everyone. I just don't know what I'm going to do. Last night I ended up bringing DS2 to bed and I can't hardly remember it. DS1 woke up crying and did not sleep well at all. I'm just doomed on sleep until DS2 figures it out or I figure it out! Of course right now he's passed out! I even changed his diaper on a cold surface and he slept through it. 
DH mentioned getting a co sleeper for beside the bed. I may break down and do it. I can't put the mattress on the floor because there is a bunch of stuff stored under the bed. I also can't do the crib beside the bed because the mattress in the crib is lower than our mattress. That's what I want to do. Unless I can find a stable way to raise it. 

Who knows. It'll all sort out sooner or later.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Our kitchen is barren. I'm struggling to come up with meals! May just load up the boys and go shopping today with DH. I would just send him, but I feel the need to get out! It's so hard to know what to feed my toddler. He's turned into a picky eater and won't even eat the stuff he likes half the time. I have to trick him and shove food in his mouth when trying something new. He'll usually spit it out irregardless then if he likes it he'll ask for more. 

Newbie - I'm so sorry it's been rough. Things always seem to happen when there is stuff going on. I don't know how I'd feel about letting someone move in who has dementia with a new baby. At first it may not be bad, but I know how rough it can be to handle people with dementia. It can be very stressful and on top of that it'll be hard on your DH to see her like that all the time. I hope things settle down for you.


----------



## pompeyvix

AliJo - I would go for the co sleeper! That way DS2 is very close and within easy reach without having to actually bedshare. Sorry feeding him is tough and it sounds like he is gulping down air and it does sound like he could be fussy because of it. 

Newbie - sounds like you've had a bit of a rough time of it. Sorry to hear about your MIL. Having her move in with you sure does sound like it could be stressful, what with trying to juggle a baby and work. I hope it works out :hugs:

vrogers - how you are feeling is completely normal, just hang in there :hugs: The first 6 weeks especially are tough. Of course if the feelings intensify or don't shift, do seek some help. I felt SO lost when Anabella was a newborn. Myself and my husband used to sleep in shifts and it was so hard as I felt I didn't see him anymore. I used to dread night times knowing I'd be up for hours and it was just generally a hard time. I remember around 8 weeks for us it started to get better. Anabella started to understand night and day more and we got more settled in a routine. It will get better and easier, promise.

LL - sorry you are not sleeping well due to insomnia. It sounds absolutely awful!!

Ally - no real advice, I'm sorry. But I hope Isa tummy is better soon :hugs:

Apple - sounds like a good routine you've got yourself into :)

AFM - My husband is now home with us , which is just fantastic. We've had a nice day , although it's been so sad hearing about his dad. 
I just feel unprepared for tomorrow.... I know what to expect as I've been through it before, but at the same time I feel it is so long ago and I am worried about how I'll cope with a newborn and a 4 year old! I cant wait to meet my baby boy though. 
Hopefully my next update will be me saying that he's been born!


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - I'm so glad your hubby is home! Good luck tomorrow! I hope all goes smoothly! I don't blame you for feeling nervous/unprepared, but I'm sure it will be great! I can't wait to hear the big news! 

Ali - I hope you can find a sleeping situation that works. Sorry we couldn't be more help! 
Oh, good, I'm glad that article might end up being helpful for you! It definitely sounds like that could be your problem! 

AFM - we got none of the cleaning I wanted to get done this weekend, and after my nap (which thankfully revived me), DH got a migraine and he's been in bed ever since. I'm feeling down and emotional today. I keep bursting into tears and I feel very sorry for myself and like I'll probably end up having to labour by myself because DH will have a migraine or some other illness apparently. 
Hopefully this baby comes soon. I seem to get quite down on Sundays. I think I get too high of expectations of how the weekend will go and then I get disappointed.


----------



## froggyfrog

Quick update, cervidil didn't work, still 1 cm 90% effaced. They are thinking about giving me cytotec and then starting pitocen in the morning


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - oh, wow! That's a shame it didn't work at all! I hope the cytotec works for ya! Keep us posted! You must be getting impatient!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - so sorry about the continued sleep struggles. I'd definitely get the cosleeper, or find a way to raise the crib mattress and sidecar it - add another mattress underneath or stack up some cut 2x4s? When we had our mattress on the floor and a twin beside it the twin wasn't as thick as the king, so we got some 2x4s to put underneath and even things out.

Pompey, I'm so excited you're having your baby tomorrow! You will do fine, I know it. 

Froggy ugghhhh so sorry there hasn't been any progress with the cervidil. I'm worried about the same sort of thing happening to me. I hope things pick up for you tomorrow.

Literati - that sucks that you didn't get the things done that you wanted to. Y'all can't win with sickness and migraines and such. I really hope you're all in good shape when you do go into labor. What are you doing with DD when you give birth? 

My DH was pretty useless this morning - early afternoon, but he perked up after his second (!) nap and I got a break after that. I got laundry done but that's about it. I'm sick of cleaning and doing all the things repeatedly, lol. I know that's kind of just "life" but every time I get caught up on laundry, or clean the bathrooms, or change the sheets I'm like "surely this is the last time I have to do this shit before baby comes!" ...and then baby doesn't come and I have to do all the things again. And now I guess I'll sign on to work tomorrow and get a few things done. UGH. I'm definitely taking Tuesday off if baby hasn't come to just relax and prepare before the induction on Weds.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - ugh, I also hear you on the cleaning! I have been trying so hard to keep up with all the cleaning and get all the laundry cleaned and put away but then I keep having to do it again! I definitely have wanted some of my cleaning to be the last before baby comes already but it sure hasn't happened yet! And now the house seems messier than ever. It always gets worse when DH is home because he isn't the tidiest of people. 
I'm glad your DH eventually become helpful after his *second* nap! Oy. That is an excellent idea to take Tuesday off to rest up before your induction if it comes to that. You absolutely deserve a relaxation day by now! You've been such a trooper working still at 40 weeks pregnant! 
Dd will be going to my parents' house overnight when I'm in the hospital. She is very close to my parents (my mom especially) so I'm not worried about that at all at least. My mom works FT but she is able to take family leave whenever I go into labour, so it's very convenient. 
What are you doing with your dd when you're in labour?


----------



## slammerkin

And now DH is off to bed at 10! This is very unlike him - he usually stays up a bit late. I will say that this cold has been very bad just in terms of fatigue. I wasn't dying from the cold symptoms so much as just feeling EXHAUSTED. Now I'm on the mend for the most part, but still a bit tired. Hope he feels better tomorrow. 

My mom will come stay with DD at our house. DD's very comfortable with her, but I don't fully trust my mom. I'm sure things will be fine, but she's just not willing to make much of an effort. There will probably be non-stop TV. And my mom stays up super late and sleeps in really late usually, so I've warned her she needs to get ready for earlier wakeups. She stayed with DD for a few nights a little over a year ago when we went to a wedding and she dozed in bed for three hours after DD woke in the morning while DD puttered around the room! Like...what?? I don't think DD would stand for that at this point, and I hope not. She needs to be fed and have her wet diaper taken off at the very least!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - that's miserable that this is such a fatigue-causing cold! That would definitely be the worst symptom to deal with. Hopefully your DH gets over it asap and that you get all your energy back by tomorrow! 

That's too bad you can't trust your mom to be fully reliable. I would feel nervous about her lying around for hours after your dd woke up! Hopefully everything will be fine though and it won't be for long, I'm sure! 
If it were my MIL watching dd I'd be way more nervous and she'd probably just let her watch tv all day! My mom is thankfully very involved and will play with her lots. She also usually gets up at 5 am so she'll actually have trouble staying awake long enough to put dd to bed! 

I'm hoping there is going to be a lot of good news on this thread tomorrow! Pompey's baby will be born, and hopefully froggy's will too! And hopefully slammer and I will at least go into labour! ;)


----------



## Apple111

Good luck pomp & Froggy .. Exciting &#65039;xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck xx

Im here. We are all well thanks. My anxiety has been horrific. I do not feel sad or down but I am anxious. Went to docs after a breakdown about germs and back on my tablets for anxiety. Thing is they make me feel gross!

V is doing so well. Very gassy and maybe reflux but she is so cute.


----------



## Ally2015

lit- yes i think it may be fore/hind milk issues, will raise with HV tomorrow. 

newbie- sorry to hear you are having a hard time and sorry about your MIL. it does sound very stressful, but i am sure you and your dh will come to a solution that works. Isa has been very unsettled also, so you are not alone in the tiredness and sleepless nights!

ali- i have a very gassy baby too, and i am trying gripe water to see if it will help. Otherwise i can try infant gaviscon. 

pomp- good luck for today :)

froggy- hope things get going for up for you!

slammer- sorry about cold and your DH. hope you will all feel better soon. 

midnight-hope your anxiety lessens. Poor you. Glad V is doing well though. I have a very gassy baby on me also. 

AFM-We took Isa to doc yesterday as he just seems so uncomfy and unsettled. Nights are very hard, i think i slept about an hour?! The doc said he is just a very gassy baby and his green poop is likely a little virus he has. HV is coming tomorrow so will consult with her and discuss the fore/hind milk. I dont think hes gained any weight so we can check that tomorrow too.
today i just want to lay in bed and sleep and drink tea.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - your dr might be right, but definitely talk to the HV tomorrow. In my experience, doctors are NOT experts at all on BFing and are not necessarily helpful in that area. I hope his tummy issues resolve really soon. It's hard when they're so little. Should work itself out in a month or two anyway. 


Midnight - I am sorry about your anxiety! My anxiety has been quite high lately as well (also about germs!) and I remember it being heightened right after dd1 was born. I hope you get some relief soon. Hopefully you won't have to take meds for long if you don't like them. 

Slammer - hey! Good luck on either your last day of work or, preferably, labour! Keep us posted. Hugs! 

AFM - I was seriously hoping to go into labour last night, but no such luck. :( DH told me he was obsessively checking his phone for news. I told him not to get his hopes up. :p I feel quite disappointed and like my body is failing me this time. At this gestation with dd1 I had woken up at 6 am in labour! Today I feel absolutely nothing. bah. Tomorrow I get a sweep so I sure hope that works. If not, I will be completely at a loss!
Everyone is getting anxious. When I told dd that her baby sister probably won't come today, she burst into tears and wailed, "but I WANT my baby sister!" :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Ahh! It's so quiet here today! The suspense waiting for all these babies to be born today is killing me!


----------



## vrogers

Can't wait to see all the baby updates, thinking of you all! 
Sorry for the short lousy post, baby is restless and I'm in a hurry


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Lit / sorry you are struggling a bit hon, this wait is so frustrating. Ollie was my 4th baby and they have all been different in terms of when they decide to arrive ! ..as frustrating as it is , it's def not long to meet your new little princess and dd1 will get lots of cuddles &#65039;xx it's so hard at times with another little one. My 2older boys are fine as they are doing their own teenage thing but my 3 year old sounded just like your dd.. Now he wants to cuddle his baby brother all the time.. He is really into jets and planes and keeps running round flying them near baby !! We jump everytine he does as he gets so close to him, we have had to stop putting baby in bouncy chair for the minute lol x 
Hang in there hon it's such a drag these last few days but we r all with u &#65039;xx 

Vrogers/ know how it is with quick posts .. Lol.. Hope ur doing ok x

Ally.., hope Lo is feeling better soon hon &#65039;xxx 

Midnight . Sorry to hear about your anxiety.. Have u ever spoken to anyone about it ? Where I work we prioritise new mummys &#65039;xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - thanks. It's definitely going to be a challenge keeping dd1 away from the baby - that's for sure! That is sweet that your 3 yo loves his little brother so much, but it also sounds quite difficult! 

VRogers - sorry baby is restless. Hope you're doing ok! Have a great day!


----------



## slammerkin

Well baby might be making a move. I think my water broke around 12:30...not a huge gush but a bit of one and a few leaks after that. Some contractions but nothing consistent yet. Waiting on my mom coming down now and then the hospital wants me to come in. I was kinda gonna hang around home for as long as possible, but they want you to come in within six hours of water breaking. Might stretch that time a bit because I don't want to be there too early before anything is really happening. Will try to keep y'all posted!


----------



## newbie2013

Totally agree that doctors are not the best ones to talk to about breastfeeding issues. Z's doctor has no idea. She gave me terrible advice that I believe caused his gassiness and being unsettled. Hoping he does better now I've read those articles you guys posted and changed a few things with how I'm feeding him. 

Excited to wake up tomorrow with baby news on here... Fingers crossed!


----------



## vrogers

Apple & literati- thank you ladies! Finally got her fed and taking a nap :)

Slammer- how exciting! I hope things progress quick and smooth! Can't wait to see more updates


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Yay!! Good luck! Definitely sounds like your waters! 

On my phone in the car, so I'll reply later to everyone. I hope to see baby updates! No I'm not driving!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - yay! I was hoping something was happening with you! Was it very obvious that your water broke? I keep feeling paranoid that all this watery discharge I'm having is my water breaking but I don't think it is and it has never trickled down my leg or anything. I have no idea what it's like though, so it confuses me haha. 
I hope those contractions ramp up really soon! I hope you don't have to waste time at the hospital, but not a bad idea to go in sooner rather than later just to be safe! I am sooo excited for you! :happydance: Good LUCK and I can't wait to hear the baby news and the whole story! :)
I am also slightly depressed that after today I'll likely be the only regular poster who is still pregnant. :( BUT oh well! :p 

Newbie - I'm sorry your doctor gave you such bad BFing advice! That must have been frustrating! I hope things improve soon! 

AFM - I've been running around doing all my last minute to-do list items before baby. Really hoping this doesn't keep dragging on and on though.


----------



## pompeyvix

Just thought I'd quickly update... 

Jamie was born today at 11.15 weighing 8lb 1oz:cloud9:

Delivered by c section as was told he was a big baby... they got that wrong, haha!

He's been feeding really well so far and is currently fast asleep on my lap. 

Wil try and catch up with everyone when I have more time, but I just want to say good luck to slammer!! Hope your labour progresses quickly for you


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! How big was your first baby? I hope you heal and recover quickly! Glad feeding is going well so far.


----------



## vrogers

Pompey- yay congratulations!! Glad you are both doing well!


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats pompey!

Good luck slammer!


----------



## AliJo

Pompey congratulations!!! I don't believe those darn scans! So glad everything is going well! Can't wait to hear more!! 

Lite - Believe it or not, there is an end in sight! I wish you weren't the only regular poster still waiting, but you'll definitely be getting all of our attention since we'll be wanting that baby to make an appearance! Most of us have been there for each other the whole 9 months so I'm sure I speak for us all when I say we're definitely with you till the end and beyond and we are all eager for you to have your LO! Makes me kind of emotional to think about how we've been hear for each other since the beginning! :haha: 

That's so cute about your DD! I wish my son was talking that well. He's doing really good though compared to how he was just even a couple of months ago. 

Ally - I'm sorry Isa is having difficulties with being uncomfortable and unsettled! DS2 definitely has some gas issues, but he's not having issues sleeping related to it. Hopefully you can figure something out. I need to get some gripe water since I'm pretty sure mine would be expired by now! 

Midnight - I'm sorry your anxiety ramped up and you had to get back on medication. I have a friend that deals with anxiety like that and it's definitely no joke! She won't take medications because of how they make her feel. Hopefully they're more helpful than hurtful! 

Sorry if I missed anything big. A lot has been said since I last posted besides the post to Slammer. 

Last couple of days have been rough with DS1. He's been SUPER whiny. It's like a whine party over here. Every little thing upsets him. I think he's acting out. He wants my attention and of course I can't always give it to him. He'll get up and cuddle with me while I have DS2 and sometimes that's enough, but he often wants to play. I'm hoping this doesn't last long. It's no fun having a fussy baby and a whining, tantrum throwing toddler all day. They're both asleep. DS1 fell asleep before 8 so I need to do something to keep him down for the night or I'm in trouble. 

DH is passed out on the floor behind me. He has a headache at the base of his neck and feels pretty miserable because of it. 

DS2 did have a period of being awake where he wasn't fussy today, so that was nice! When he started to get fussy it was a combination of being hungry and tired. I've been trying some of the methods to try to reduce the issues with the rapid let down. Hoping it helps. I hate giving him the fullest breast because it just makes the whole feeding process a hassle!


----------



## greats

Congrats Pompey!

Hope things are going smoothly, Slammer!

Frogger, you've been quiet so hoping all is going well!

I hope I didn't miss anyone, am on my phone and it's difficult to keep going back.

Afm, things are going really well. Genevieve is very easy going especially compared to when her older sisters were this age. She isn't fussy at all, the only time she cries is when she wants a bottle and even then it isn't full on crying but this tiny whine lol

AliJo, do you swaddle DS2? Does he have a strong startle reflex? My first 2 had very strong startle reflexes so we had to swaddle. We swaddle Genevieve now and lay her in the Rock n Play as she spits up a tiny bit so want to keep her elevated. Our sleep routine for bedtime and wake ups is change diaper, wrap in velcro swaddle, feed, burp, and gently rock. Each wake up is about 45 minutes long. We wait till she's totally out then transfer her to the rock n play and she stays in there for about 2.5 to 3 hours before the next wake up. But I am a total believer in the velcro swaddles! I really like the ones from Halo.

Genevieve had her 2 week check up today... 8lbs 8oz so is now 5oz up from birth weight, and she grew 3/4 of an inch! Still in newborn clothes but size 1 diapers.

I've been feeling a little down lately. Not crying at all, but I can tell all the pregnancy hormones are settling down. I didn't get the baby blues this time at all which was surprising because I got them very badly with my first 2 babies.

Been thinking of you all! Sorry my post seems kind of scatter brained... we got all 3 girls to sleep before 830pm tonight and am shocked haha


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - thanks for saying that. It means a lot! It is wonderful how we've all been there for each other the whole 9 months! I remember when there were so many people I felt like I didn't really know anyone, but now I feel like I know you all quite well!
Sorry your DS1 is acting up a bit. That totally makes sense and I'm not surprised at all but I hope it improves soon. My dd1 is always begging me to play with her and she gets quite put out when I can't, so I can imagine she'll be the same when I'm busy nursing or whatever and genuinely can't! I'm sure your little guy will adjust soon though. And that's great his speech has improved so much recently. He'll be talking super well in no time.
The tantrums and whininess are tough, though. I'm glad your ds2 had at least a brief non-fussy period. I also hope the suggestions on that article start to help soon. That really is a shame! I had something similar with dd. I didn't have an overactive letdown but I had oversupply at first and had to end up block feeding to fix it. I actually had to do it for a good couple weeks before I saw an improvement, but in the end it helped a lot. 

Greats - I'm so glad this baby is so chilled out compared to your other two! That must be a nice relief as you transition to a family of 5! I am going to try your nighttime wake-up routine this time because last time we were dumb and sometimes did the diaper change after the feed which made it a lot more difficult to get her to sleep after! 

I'm sorry you're feeling a bit down lately. That's good you haven't had the "baby blues" but keep an eye on your mood still if you keep feeling down and mention it to your doctor! 
So crazy that all these babies are still smaller than my dd1 was when she was born! I have such big babies. I'm glad Genevieve is gaining weight well and thriving, though! 

AFM - Dd was sweet for the first half of the day, but then refused her nap and was a miserable, demanding little grouch for the rest of it. She also whined constantly, along will yelling and screaming and being a miserable person. I was looking forward to at least her getting to bed at a decent hour and having a relaxing evening for once in my life, but of course she cannot actually survive without a nap and ended up falling asleep after supper for a bit. I physically couldn't stop her because she was just falling asleep at her chair repeatedly and then jerking awake a second later when she started falling sideways off her chair. She kept doing this every 3 seconds over and over until I finally carried her to the couch and let her have a 15 minute snooze. Well, of course that stupid 15 minute nap ruined her and even though she is SO overtired and cranky, it is 10:25 pm now and she is still awake (DH is putting her to bed). So frustrating! So I'm cranky and very, very spent tonight. 

Hoping all is going well with slammer and froggy. 

Good luck to all the new moms on another tiring night.


----------



## froggyfrog

Cervidil that was placed last night was placed wrongly so did nothing to my cervix when it was checked this morning. They started me on cytotec this morning and gave me a second dose around four pm. They checked me at 7 and I had gone from 1cm to 1.5cm. So they placed a cooks catheter and started me on pitocen. The cooks catheter is set to fall out at 4cm. After having intense contractions for a few hours, the catheter fell out, and pitocen was increased. I'm going to be checked again in about 20 minutes, so hoping for some progress. Since it was not a real dilation there is a small possibility that it closes back, but I'm not going to let that worry me yet. We are only a few hours away from being in the hospital for 48 hours.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh froggy! What a long process. Hoping you've progressed by your next check.


----------



## Apple111

Congrats Pompey ! &#65039;Xx so much for our big babies lol .. Ollie was 8.4 and scan predicted 9.10 ! . Hope you recover well and are enjoying your newborn cuddles. 

Good luck slammer &#65039;xxx 

Froggy.. You sound just like your experience is similar to mine, as soon as the drip was up for me it was pretty quick hon, hope u get moving soon, look forward to update &#65039;xx 

Lit .. We r all waiting with u hon, not long now x 

Vrogers.. Nice to hear you got lo settled x

Greats .... Glad to hear lo is so chilled. 3 to sleep b4 8 lol .. Fab going ha, sorry u have had some down days, I have been same..xx 

I'm having crazy time with my let down im constantly drenched ! Night times are a nightmare ! I have got some collection shields. Everytime I feed with one boob im leaking 1oz from other ! 

Having same issues with my toddler wanting my attention and wanting to play, especially when I have baby on knee :( x im trying my best. I'm alwYs doing bedtime routine and get in for an extra cuddle and chat about his day. He is getting a little chatterbox. Slightly concerned as he seems to have a developing stammer but hopefully it will pass. He has been referred to speech therapist :( 

Sorry if not replied ro everyone , in phobe with baby on knee dripping everywhere ! Lol x better get sorted


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Apple, my toddler is thw same. Even comes to thr toilet with me and asks me to do things 24/7. She is in my face constantly lol.

I have cbt for my anxiety. The meds help but do have an adjustment period. I had terrible PND with my 2nd and have been worried about it again so got in early.

Congratulations on all new babies.

Violet is now 7lb 8oz. Over a 1lb gained bless her. Shes adorable.


----------



## slammerkin

Will post a longer update later, but so happy to announce Jack Gavin was born at 1:51 am. 8 lbs 7 oz. We are both doing very well. Wanted to go natural, but the back pain was so intense. Got an epidural and I'm so glad I did. Never thought I'd say that, lol. 51 minutes of pushing. 

Froggy I really hope things pick up for you.

Congrats Pompey! Incredible how "normal" sized your baby turned out to be! Wish you a speedy recovery!

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I'm so freaking happy to be on the other side.

Literati your time will come soon!


----------



## Ally2015

pomp- massive congrats! well done :)

slammer- yah, congratulations to you also. Two babies today! :D

ali- oh all that sounds so stressful, totally understand DS1 feeling a bit jealous and wanting his mummy. Hopefully it won't last long at all. 

greats- so happy Genevieve is doing well and is not a fussy baby. You are lucky! I definitely have days where i am down and teary, especially on the days DH is not home and is away at work all day. 

lit- oh dear, dd's lack of nap sounds so stressful. Hope she is better today for you :)


froggy- oh my, poor you, sounds so stressful and tiring. Hoping things pick up fast now for you and you meet baby soon!

apple- i leak so much too it;s ridiculous!

midnight- glad V is doing so well. Glad you got in early since you have had bad PND in the past. 

afm- another long tiresome night, Isa up a lot and gas was making him very uncomfortable. I think gripe water helping a little, so will persist with that for a bit before trying gaviscon. I have a sore head that won't go away. HV is supposed to be coming today.


----------



## Apple111

Yay .. Congrats slammer xx well done hon 

Midnight.. Glad u are having Cbt, that's what I actually do full time and get really good results with difficulty wirh contamination/ germs issues.. Key is def good relationship with who u are working with.. If ur ever not happy, change x 

Midnight/Ali
sounds like a few of us have clingy toddlers at the moment .. It's got to be strange for them not being the baby any more. Even tho they will always be our babies lol &#65039;xx my ds keeps trying to put things in ollies pram lol.. If i turn round for a minute he is covered in bibs, nappies and soft toys ! Lol.. And he keeps trying to put his dummy in, In his own not very gentle way ! .. Then he will say mummy he is being too noisy if he cries ! Ha.. We will get there.. Thank goodness for this thread to keep us sane and normilise things for us !! 

Midnight /I had pnd after 2nd but not after 3rd n think I'll be ok this time fingers crossed ..just need make sure I get me time when poss I think n not try n be supermum !! X plan on making most of my maternity leave .. 

Ally .. Sorry little Isa isn't too good bless him it's horrible when they can't settle. I remember my ds having it really bad and we ended up giving him baby gaviscon in in his bottles for a while x hope he settles soon and u r ok, it's so tiring x hugs x

Lit .. Still with u ;) &#65039;xx

We are taking ds to look at a new nursery this morning, it's one attached to the school we want him to attend.. He already attends another day care but need to change him to give him chance to mix with children that will be attending school in September ,plan on doing it gradually, he is only 3 .. Feels too little for school but is one of the younger ones in year.. Hope he is ok. It's first time taking ollie out as well !! X


----------



## Ally2015

Apple - thsnk u,think we will try the gaviscon in few days if gripe water doesn't cut it. 

The HV came,he's gained weight well he's now 8ib 14 oz (born at 6ib 7). They think green stools due to not emptying breast fully. And he's probably going on breast more often for comfort from his gas. This HV was really stern and moody looking - did not like her lol x


----------



## vrogers

greats- glad your girls are doing so well! Thankfully mine really only fusses when she's hungry as well. I'm sorry you're feeling down! These hormone crashes are no joke. I hope it gets better asap for you
Also all 3 of your girls names are adorable, I just really noticed them! Very unique and pretty 

Literati- I'm sorry you've both not slept well! I hope you're able to get plenty of rest before baby comes! 

Slammer- congratulations!! Love his name and I was a fan of the epidural as well haha


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - oh wow, that sounds awful! I hadn't realized until this thread just how slow a process an induction could be! 
I sure hope there has been a lot of progress since then and that you don't have to wait long now! Pitocin is usually pretty effective I think. I had something similar (different brand name) to augment labour last time and it worked very quickly. Have you been able to get any sleep? I feel for you being in the hospital for so long! 

Apple - thanks for waiting along with me! Sorry your toddler is being super clingy as well. Makes it hard! I hope the new daycare is good! Would be nice to mix with kids he'll go to school with eventually. 

Midnight - my toddler also is always in the bathroom with me. She will often bawl if I ever try to go without her. This has always been the case so not sure how much worse it'll get when baby comes. Glad V has gained weight so well and is so adorable! 

Slammer - CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: So excited for you! What a nice, strong (and adorable!) name you chose! I'm glad you are happy you got the epidural! There are all sorts of experience but they usually do their job very well! I'm glad you "only" had to push for 51 minutes! I'm sure that still wasn't easy, but definitely a vast improvement from your last labour - and also gives me hope! :) 
I would love the full birth story if and when you feel like sharing more details! :D When will you be in the hospital til? 

Ally - sorry you didn't like your HV! So does sound like a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance issue! Hope you get it sorted out! My dd was the same with always nursing for comfort which probably made things worse. She had green poo for ages but once I adjusted a few things even though the green poo persisted, her tummy issues did subside. I hope that is the case for Isa soon. Also sorry you didn't like your HV. Glad at least Isa is gaining weight well so you don't have to worry about that at all! 

(Just added)
*Vrogers - I think we updated at the same time. Thanks. I'm hoping for a nap today. 

AFM - just waiting for my doctor's appointment where I will ask for a sweep. I don't even know if it will do anything. I am losing faith in my body ever preparing for labour on its own. I'm worried baby has bounced back up again and is making backwards progress because she kept pressing into my ribs again last night. Ugh! I will post after with my progress if there is any (which there probably isn't). 
I do have to say it is helping not to feel so sorry for myself that you all are so supportive! Guess it's just me and froggy left now, and froggy is well on her way! Also Elonaire does occasionally post but hasn't in quite a while.
I had another rough night of about 4 hours of sleep. Blah. Happy Due Date to me. :p


----------



## newbie2013

Slammer - congrats!

Apple - having the same problem with let down! Last night, I had to change twice. Unfortunately, as I sleep, my nipples aren't in position for the nursing pads to soak up the excess. Totally soaked! I guess my milk is through completely, so that's a good thing!


----------



## danser55

Hi
I am trying to make more time for the computer and hopefully here. E is napping, thank goodness for our mamaroo. H goes back to work next week so it may be hard to get back on the computer. Still struggling with supply. E won't take the breast and just seems to prefer formula since that is mostly what she is getting now due to lack of supply. It's a bit upsetting but it is what it is. I am still pumping though.


----------



## Literati_Love

Danser - aww, don't fret about E preferring formula! All that matters is she's fed! I understand it's disappointing though. Glad you were able to update. I hope when your hubby goes back to work it isn't too crazy for you. 

Newbie and Apple - I had that same bad leaking with let down. It was really annoying! Took quite a while to settle down.

AFM - my appointment was quite disappointing. This baby doesn't seem to want out anytime soon. I think the baby actually moved back UP of all things because last night I started feeling her shoving herself under my ribs again which hasn't happened in ages, and then when the dr checked she said she was high and only -3! What the heck, baby!? They're not supposed to do that! 
I was only 1 cm dilated (she could stretch it to 2, whatever that means) and maybe about 50% effaced. She tried sweeping my membranes but they were so high she couldn't really do much at all. Great. Argh! I'm so fed up! I cried on the way home. My MIL is stuck here for a couple more hours because my FIL can't give her a ride until then. I offered her a ride but she doesn't have her house keys. I don't mind her being here, but I just want to cry and wallow in self pity! I also wanted to get on my hands and knees and scrub the floors to try to get things going, but I'm not going to do that with her home. So she offered to let me have a nap and I'm not sure I'm ready for one yet this early in the day, but I said yes anyway because at least now I can hide in my room and update here and wallow a bit. :p


----------



## newbie2013

So sorry lit! Hope things will happen for you soon. Enjoy some quiet time in your room. I'm doing the same right now. Dh is at his mum's and my mum is settling ds. She sent me to bed because I haven't been waking her in the night to help so she wants me to rest now... So grateful she's here!


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ bless you, sorry you are feeling so fed up., hugs..ive just looked in first page, Ur due date today i think.. Sounds like your little one is just nice and comfy in mummy. It's so tiring this stage of pregnancy. Not sure if it helps but ollie was popping in and out of my pelvis right to the last minute and wasn't engaged at all at last midwife appointment a couple of days before I had him. I was told this was totally normal particularly as I had been pregnant before.. I can remember having conversation with oh just before I had him and saying he was right back under my ribs again ! I thought he must be huge !! Be he actually had just popped out of my pelvis again.. Even 2 days into my induction in examination they could barley feel my cervix as they were so high &#65039;xx try not to worry hon she wil be here soon &#65039;xx


----------



## froggyfrog

When they checked me this morning I was a five, she broke my water and increased my pit, and wowza those contractions hurt. So I went ahead and asked for the epidural, and it was amazing! I just got checked again and I'm now a seven. We are getting there just slowly. He is dropping now too because he was pretty high up still.


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - that's excellent news that you've made quite a bit of progress already! I'm sure the next update we hear the baby will have arrived. 

Newbie - glad you got some quiet time in you room and that your mom is there and helping! That's always nice. 

Apple - thanks. Good to know I'm not the only one whose baby popped in and out like that. Also, you are correct. Today is my due date. 

AFM - tried to scrub the floor on my hands and knees today to get things going, but of course nothing. Now just woke up from a nap. I just know the sweep didn't help at all. With my dd1, I didn't go into labour until about 20 hours later, but the entire day & evening before I had lots of cramping and the odd contraction so the fact that nothing at all is happening is a pretty big sign. I feel so frustrated and like it's all futile. I get the sense that if I don't wake up in labour tomorrow, I'm going to make it to my 41 week appointment. The thought of that makes me so depressed. I doubt my body is even capable of going into labour on its own so I'll probably have to be induced and have a February baby :( So down.


----------



## froggyfrog

Heading in for a section. I'm not progressing any more, baby boy seems like he isn't moving down and my cervix is really swollen


----------



## froggyfrog

Also my epidural fell out and I woke from a nap with contractions so they had to give me a whole new epidural!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - oh no, sorry you have to go in for a c-section after all this! Lots of hugs and good luck! Sorry they had to give you a whole new epidural as well. Hoping for good news soon!


----------



## Angel5000

You know, it's funny how little time I have when I'm home all day with baby. I'm not even doing housework really (DH keeps insisting that I try to relax when I can and stop doing any housework since Melody is keeping me up so much at night), it's just that between feeding and getting her to sleep the little bit of time I have left I usually use to try to eat. 

M is getting so big though! She's almost outgrown all of the "newborn" size clothes that were given to me from our local "Buy Nothing" group, and when I did an informal weight check (I stepped on scale, then got back on with baby and calculated the difference) she was over 8.5 lbs already! :wacko: Unfortunately, she's also getting past the point of just sleeping and eating and has been fairly fussy lately. The last 2 days she wouldn't sleep without being held and unless I was walking, bouncing, and singing her (all at the same time) she was screaming. :cry: I think we're entering the period that our doctor/hospital referred to as "PURPLE Crying" - where they cry for no reason and just have to comfort. So hard, and breaks my heart. :nope:

AFM &#8211; I think I&#8217;m getting sick. Body aches, some mild pain in stomach, and I&#8217;m running a low grade fever (99.7). It&#8217;s not high enough to be considered a &#8220;real&#8221; fever, but my normal temp tends to be low 97s so anything around 99 and up is definitely high for me. 


vrogers - I've also found this is a great support group! And yes, there is no shame in getting help if you need it! :hugs: 

newvie &#8211; is it possible that your LO is mostly getting the foremilk and not enough hindmilk? My sister had that problem and my niece wasn&#8217;t gaining weight adequately. Unfortunately, the doctor she had refused to help her with the problem and told her to use formula, and she had no access to LC or any support, so she had to stop BF. I don&#8217;t know what the solution is though, I&#8217;m too unfamiliar with bf. 


Ali - I'm so sorry you're having a rough time sleeping. I agree with what everyone has said, it may be best ot pick up a cosleeper just so you guys can get some sleep. They do make some "sidecar" style cosleeper things that I almost bought but then didn't because they wouldn't work well with our bed frame style, but if you can side car it that might be the easiest thing for you! Remember that your sleep is important! You gotta take care of yourself, so do whatever you have to do in order to get some rest.

Midnight &#8211; I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re on something to help with the anxiety, but that&#8217;s awful that they make you feel bad. Are the side effects one that will go away with time or permanent? If permanent, is there an alternate med you could try? :hugs: Hope you start to feel better soon. 

Ally &#8211; Oh gassy babies are so hard! I struggle when M is gassy. Especially when I can&#8217;t seem to get her to settle. Do you have gas drops? I&#8217;ve made them a staple in our house, seriously. 


Pompey & Slammer &#8211; CONGRATS!!! So excited!! 

Greats &#8211; So glad that your LO is so much more calm and easy going than your older kids. I think I&#8217;ll try your nighttime routine. We stopped using the Halo swaddles because she was fighting having her hands down but maybe I&#8217;ll try again and do it with her hands up by her face so she can still suck on her hands

Danser &#8211; I know it must be frustrating that she prefers formula. Like Lite said, don&#8217;t let it get you down, as long as she&#8217;s easting and gaining that is the most important part. :hugs: 

Lite &#8211; Oh no! I did not think that they could go back up! WTH baby! I&#8217;m so sorry, this has got to be so frustrating. How long will they let you go before they decide you have to do induction? 

Froggy &#8211; Oh! I&#8217;m so sorry you have to do a section after all the induction process! Good luck! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about you LO!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I hope it does happen before your next appointment but even if it doesn't like you think it won't we are still here with you! :)

Froggy- I'm sorry you're having to have a section, the non progression and swelling happened to me too. I hope it goes well, you are so close to meeting your baby! 

Angel- I was thinking the same yesterday when dh asked what I did during the day and I was like um..took care of the baby. I barely get the opportunity to pee haha
I'm sorry about the fussiness, that sounds awful and I wouldn't mind skipping it myself. I hope it passes soon!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - thank you. I am very envious of everyone who didn't go overdue. 

Taking care of a baby is a lot! Thankfully DH never expected anything to get done except to take care of the baby when dd1 was little. I hope your DH was just asking about your day and not expecting more to be done! 

Angel - oh dear. I hope all that 'purple crying' doesn't mean she has colic! My dd went through a phase like that and thankfully it ended up being that she was just overtired and we needed to adjust her awake times because she was so easily overstimulated and would stay up for way too long and then would scream for hours before she'd fall asleep. So stressful! I hope things get easier soon. 
That is very good your DH doesn't expect you to get any housework done. You certainly shouldn't have to! Taking care of a baby is your one and only job right now! And it is an incredibly demanding one! 
They will let me go until at least Feb 1st (41+1 day) before inducing, and that's only if I can get in right away. If other people are higher risk and need to be induced before me, I could have to wait days after that. :( I'm very discouraged.


----------



## froggyfrog

Gage was born via c section on Jan 24th at 11:12 pm. He weighed 9lb 1oz and is 21 2/3 inches! He latched immediately! Will update properly later!


----------



## Ally2015

danser- nice to hear from you and i hope you get to update us more. Don't worry about your supply! main thing is you have a healthy happy baby that you can feed! 

lit- it will happen soon. We are all with you!! you have just made such a nice home for baby but soon enough they will be out :) don't feel down, babies always come when they are ready and so what if it' not in jan/ I had mines in dec! 

froggy- wow he is so adorable, massive congrats to you. You must be exhausted!

angel- vrogers- i am the same, i do nothing except tend to Isa, the day always goes in fast and nights are long. DH insists i just rest and nap when isa does. I consider it a successful day if i make the bed and have a shower plus do some washing. I haven't been out house in days!!

Afm- Isa was more settled last night, so I slept more n feel Better today. Will try to get some errands done round the house x


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats froggy! He's adorable. Well done!

Afm, baby z has had a LONG day. He's been so unsettled and basically awake the whole day. He fed a ridiculous amount, every two hours in the morning. I'm really hoping he's just stocking up on food for a growth spurt. I hope he settles tonight!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - congrats on baby Gage! He is a big one! I am worried my baby will end up being over 9 lb now too that she's going to be so overdue. 
How was your c-section experience? Would love to hear the whole story! I hope all went well and you recover quickly! Gage is adorable! 

Ally - Thanks. It's more that my life is dwindling away, my maternity leave is getting used up (yes I get a full year so I can't complain at all, but I was hoping to not go back to work before she was a year old this time), and I really worry about the baby's health going overdue. So it's not so much the birth month that matters to me but just the fact that it's so much later than expected. Also worried about induction especially after all the bad experiences on here. Would hate to end up with a c-section or in labour for 4 days, but of course I'll do whatever needs to happen to get the baby here safely. We can't control everything and this is sadly just proof of that. I'm not taking it well at all, though. 
Sounds like you get a LOT done! I never make my bed! Haha. You are doing very well, I'd say! Also, I'm glad you had a bit more rest last night! Yay! 

Newbie - sorry z is unsettled. He definitely could be having a growth spurt. Hope he sleeps ok for you tonight. I hope you're not too exhausted. 

AFM - Still pregnant, obviously, and officially overdue. What drives me crazy is that absolutely nothing is happening at all and I've made so little progress. If I felt like labour were imminent, I would be a bit more settled about going overdue, but now that the sweep didn't work, I get the very bad feeling I'm going to make it to next week and that is just so depressing. I'm so listless. I never prepared to go another week or clean my house again or have to keep cooking meals or blah blah blah. This was supposed to be baby week! :( I was super, super sulky yesterday but today I feel in a better mood at least and I will try to just take advantage of the extra time to get a few to-do list items out of the way and some more relaxing in. Thanks, all, for putting up with me and my pregnant whining.


----------



## AliJo

I'm going to try to find the time to catch up! I'm getting the front updated. I've been busy with both boys and now I'm going into the 4 day stretch of little help. Please give me strength! It's all good till I'm tired then I can't hardly handle anything it feels like! 

But I definitely want to congratulate those who have had their LOs! 

Froggy he's adorable!! He looks like he has tons of hair! Congrats! I'm sorry the induction failed, but glad he's here and doing well!

Slammer, congratulations on the arrival of Jack! I half heartedly wanted to go natural, but I also had HORRIBLE back labor. It was constant so I didn't have any time to rest between contractions because my back was in intense pain.


----------



## Ally2015

Lit- I totally understand,do they check baby at your appointments? Like his heart rate etc? I'm sure all is well & this one just wants to make a grand entrance. Try to enjoy the last baby free time :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - Yes, they check her heartbeat at every appointment. That is about all though. Haven't had an ultrasound since 20 weeks. And my next appointment isn't until 41 weeks so a lot could happen in a week's time. Sigh. 

Lost a big glob of mucous plug just now. Still not even blood tinged but I'm still excited over it! Oh, the things we get excited for while pregnant! Haha.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I pretty much told him that exactly, that right now my priority is the baby and housework can wait. He gets very anxious and uptight about house being clean so he has been taking care of it in the evenings or weekends when we are both home. Thankfully he hasn't pressed the issue! 

Froggy- oh he's adorable, congratulations!! I hope you recover quickly 

Ally- yes, you said it perfectly.. days fast and nights long... so long! 

Newbie- had a fussy baby here as well, seemed like I couldn't get enough milk to her even doing formula. Hope both of our babies let us get some rest tonight! 

Literati- I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. All I can say is try to get as much rest as possible and get done what you need to get done but I can imagine you just want baby here already. 

Ali- I can't imagine even one day of little help, go you! I hope you can get at least a little rest so you're able to deal with everything. I'm the same way when tired, just no good to anyone


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I really hope that means something for you!! I'd say there is a good chance of you going into labor in the next week. Your body has been through it so it knows what to do. It doesn't need "prepping" it's just going to come out of nowhere for you I think.

I know that even before 40 weeks I was ready for it to be done, so this is probably just dumb to say, but try to make the most of the time you have before baby comes! I was so exhausted I couldn't do really anything, but even the naps were nice to have. Snuggle with DD and cherish those moments. I almost cry when I do get the chance to just snuggle and spend some alone time with DS1. I miss being able to just focus on him and I miss him always being happy. He's still happy most of the time but he's so easily upset right now and it really bothers me. Although, he does really love his baby brother and that makes me super happy. 

Newbie - He may be trying to increase your supply. It usually doesn't last long when they do that! Hopefully she settles for you soon. 

Angel - It is pretty insane how much time a newborn can take up. I tried to have a bowl of cereal, something simple and quick. I didn't get to finish. I gave up and gave it to DS1 was delighted to finish it for me. Basically if I can't shove it in my mouth and go I might as well not bother! 

I got talked to about the PURPLE crying. T does cry at times and it seems like I can't do anything. Usually it is in spurts and he'll go to eat then not want to and get upset and so I think he needs burped and sometimes that helps a little and then he goes to crying again. Usually I have to stand up and start bouncing and rocking him till he falls asleep. Honestly not use to it. DS1 was such a chill baby. I keep telling myself that it won't last, but it's hard. 

I'm going to try putting the crib against the bed. Well more like the bed against it so it's wedged between the wall and the bed. I just need to buy another mattress, but I don't know what size. I measured but I won't really know till it's up against the bed. 

Danser - We have the aamaRoo as well but T tends to only like it if he's content. It has helped put him to sleep once, but I think he likes the more dramatic swing. I think he'll end up liking it more, but a traditional swing would be better atm. I like the little amount of space the mamaRoo takes up, though.

Have you tried mixing formula and breast milk? Do like 3 parts formula then 1 part breast milk then slowly up the amount of breast milk? Sometimes that works!

Apple - DS1 could go to school next year because he's born right before the cut off, but I doubt I'll be doing it. I don't know. He doesn't seem too little because he's big for his age, but I don't think he'll be mentally ready. 

Not much new going on around here. T spit up in bed yesterday and I knew he needed burped, but right before I went to get him up to burp him he did so on his own and spit up forcibly.. some splattering in my face. I didn't mind but DH thought it was hilarious. Doesn't beat DS1 spitting up in his mouth. Anyways. DS1 saw the whole ordeal. He is sitting there going "Oh no.. okay? Uh oh.. okay? Okay?" We're telling him it's okay and then he gets soo scared and starts crying and shaking! I felt so bad for him. He was clutching to DH for deal life! Was kind of funny and cute, but he really doesn't gets scared much. He's a thrill junky and usually laughs when something startles him. 

I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for the next several days. I'm failing. I already kind of lost it today.. ugh. It's been okay since then. I know I'm not ready for the next several days because as soon as DH said he was laying down my heart just dropped and I was upset. I'm not sure how to make it seem okay to me. I'm not good with dealing with stress.

I decided I will be pushing the crib and bed together. I will need another mattress and I'm hoping I can find one that isn't too thick. From my measurements it may not be easy to get one the right thickness. I need to push them together first to find out. I could just find something and put under it but it'll be easier to buy another mattress since I need it firm and stable. Then I will lay in there with him partly and put him to sleep and then slip away. Sounds easy.. hope it is lol.


----------



## Ally2015

lit- i hope it becomes blood tinged soon! i am certain you will have baby soon, hopefully before the weekend!

ali- i think Isa does the purple crying sometimes- exactly as you said for baby T. he cries, but won't eat, i try to burp, nothing, and he just seems upset a lot. Eventually he falls asleep, and almost always on my chest, i guess that is comforting to him.
good luck getting the crib and bed together.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I pulled baby into bed with me when dh left and she spit up all over The bed as well. I didn't mind but I'm sure dh will not be thrilled although it's mostly on my side! 
That's so adorably sad with ds1 getting scared! 
I'm sorry you're stressed about the next few days, sounds completely normal to me how you feel! I get anxious being alone with my baby and it's only until 3-4pm lately. I'm sure it'll take getting used to 2! 
Sounds like a good idea to push the crib and bed together, I wish I could do that! Maybe you'll all get a little
More sleep that way

Had my 2 week PP checkup (I have one at 6 weeks as well) today and scar is healing well. Got the clear to drive and talked about my trouble with my milk supply having gone way down, although it was never amazing when it was at its largest. My doctor called a company to have this "medicine" sent to me that I put up my nose and is supposed to help my supply. If this doesn't work I'll just keep giving as much breastmilk as I can with mostly the supplementing formula.


----------



## newbie2013

He passed out for 7pm to midnight then fell asleep straight away after that feed. Hoping he stays asleep now.

I'm also thinking about pushing the crib and bed next to each other. Let us know how it works out for you!

Good luck with that mucus loss, lit. Hope it is a sign of something to come.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - interesting about the Medicine to help your supply. Good plan on just doing what you can. Don't beat yourself up if exclusively BFing doesn't work out! 
I'm glad your DH hasn't pressed the housework issue. And I'm glad he does it himself when he's home! If he expects to live to a certain standard, he's definitely going to have to do something about it HIMSELF for a while! :)

Ally - thank you. I hope so too.

Ali - I hope you are right that labour will come out of no where. That is basically my only hope right now haha. 

Don't worry, I am trying to cherish my time and take advantage of what I won't be able to do when baby arrives. TBH, though, I've been really nervous about baby #2 coming and still when I think about having two, I honestly don't think I will be able to handle it. So the fact that I *want* to go into labour and get her out is quite a "good" thing for me this pregnancy, and I wish she would just come out while I am still feeling this way. It is easy for me to focus on the negative and panic about how hard it will be when she comes. All day I've been pausing during activities and thinking, "soak this up. You won't be able to when the baby comes." Things like eating a leisurely breakfast and drinking coffee to the last drop without it getting super cold, long, leisurely cuddles with dd1 in the morning, luxurious naps in the afternoon (don't know how I will live without those tbh!), and even the ability to vacuum and keep a clean house! They are all luxuries I won't have soon! However, I really am getting anxious to meet this girl, and I can only take prepping for her so much longer!
I am sorry you feel so sad when you don't get to cuddle ds1 as much or at the fact that he feels sad or upset so often. That would be really hard! I'm not looking forward to that part! Also - your poor ds1 getting upset when ds2 spit up on you! That is quite heartbreaking but very cute that he got scared from it! Poor guy. 

Slammer - wondering how you're doing and if you're out of the hospital yet! 

AFM - having an ok day. Got the house really nice and clean even though of course the to-do list never actually ends. Just woke up from a very nice nap and am so glad I could have it! I finally finished backing up my computer which feels great to get done. Still feeling no labour signs but I will obviously keep you all posted.


----------



## Angel5000

Lite - I don't think the purple crying is necessarily colic but can be. It's basically a period of crying that stands for "Peak, Unexpected, Resist Soothing, Pain like face, Long lasting, Evening". I was told colic has to be the rule of 3s : 3 hours of crying, 3 days a week, for more than 3 weeks (I think). So purple crying can be colic, or just crying for no reason. Which is normal and just happens, and basically we are told to soothe anyway even when baby resists and bear with it. :/ 

41+1 sounds so long!! I hope you do t have to go that long! I'm so sorry you're feeling down and listless. I understand, the week I was off and using up my maternity leave waiting for baby was awful. :( 

Ali - same! I'm living on toast and string cheese during the day because I have to have something I can eat one handed! At night DH cooks and will take baby so I can get an actual meal then. 

M does the same thing with crying in spurts. She'll do it while feeding sometimes which is really frustrating because she acts hungry and wants to eat but will then cry mid meal and do a "suck then cry suck then cry" thing. Sometimes burping helps but sometimes I have to bounce and walk her until she calms and goes to sleep. It can be so hard. I'm sorry you have to deal with it too but I'm Glad I'm not the only one. 

I'm so sorry you're stressed about the next few days :hugs: I hope you can find a mattress that works! 


Froggy - congrats!! So adorable!

Ally - sounds like me. If I get a shower and eat it's a good day! Lol. I never make the bed, but today Melody slept for 2 hours in her swing so I was able to clean the kitchen and straighten up the living room. We have company coming in today so I wanted the house to look kind of presentable before they get here lol 


Vrogers - there is supposed to be a tea, I think called Mothers Milk, that might help you with your supply. My grandmother also told me that brewers yeast tablets help (she used those when she was nursing, which I admit was a very long time ago, but it supposedly worked for her, though it could be just an old wives tale). 

I've also read that if you pump every time you would supplement or in between feedings it will stimulate your supply because it triggers your body to make more (it sees a bigger demand so makes more). I don't know if that would help. And it might be really exhausting to keep up with. Just a thought though. 


AFM - I got a lovely 2.5 hour break earlier today by letting M sleep in her swing. I was shocked as she hasn't slept that long in days. But it let me get some work done around the house since we have company coming in and I wanted a few things cleaned up. I'm afraid to let her do that too often and get used to only sleeping with rocking or whatever but I figure I'd take whatever I can get and she needed to sleep. 

I am finding she'll sleep a little better in the bassinet if I 1) use a heating pad in it for 20 mins before I lay her down so it's warm (obviously remove it before putting her down) and 2) swaddle her. She doesn't like her hands swaddles but if I keep them by her face but still in the swaddle she's ok with that. Picky girl. Lol.


----------



## slammerkin

Been wanting to reply to people but I just can't do a full reply, so I'll stop lurking and just update on us, lol. We came home early this afternoon. I'm sore, but doing ok. Jack was a pure natural at nursing initially, but he's gotten kind of hard to latch on now, which is frustrating. We will work it out I'm sure. I have plenty of colostrum and think my milk should be in tomorrow and that will help. Working on a full birth story to post.

Froggy congrats on Gage's arrival! I'm sorry the induction didn't go well but I hope you're both recovering well now.

Keeping you in my thoughts literati as you wait for DD2 to make a move. I know exactly how hard it is to be where you are. Just get through each day and keep hope that the next day could be it!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - That sounds exactly like DS2! After a couple of times I'm usually like "Okay you're done, trying something else." Couple that with gulping too much air and it's real fun. 

I tried swaddling with his hands by his face, but still didn't help. He actually likes to sleep with his arms up so his hands are above his head. 

Ally - T really likes to fall asleep on my chest as well. Just earlier I was bouncing and rocking him trying to get him to calm down as he was fussing and crying real bad. He was still unsettled so I put him on my chest and he almost instantly passed out. 

Newbie - Will do! I'm going to move them together tomorrow, but probably won't be able to use it till I get something to level it! I mean, I could.. but I don't think it will work as well. 

Slammer - Eager to hear your story, but take your time!

So, my headaches are back on and off. Not 24/7 like before. I really think it's lack of sleep and stress. 

DS1 is a bit obsessed with baby bottles and I really think he'd drink breast milk out of one if given the chance. When I pump he looks at me and opens his mouth going "Ahhh" because he wants to drink it. :dohh: If T is having a lot of issues with my let down and gulping too much air the bottle is a relief. He does a little with it, but not as much. He is so much more relaxed usually when taking the bottle. My let down is just distressing! Thankfully he does well at night because he's sleepy when eating. 

I have over 25 bags of milk in the freezer.. They're all 3 oz to 5 oz bags.. I'm going to run out of freezer room. We don't have a very big freezer. At this rate I'll have to buy a small deep freezer.


----------



## greats

Congratulations Froggy! Gage is super adorable! Hope you're recovering well from your csection!

AliJo, I've been getting frequent headaches every day for a week now. I think mine is a combo of less sleep and not staying hydrated enough. So I drank a tonnnnnn of liquids today plus popped 3 ibuprofen and it was gone within a half hour after taking the ibuprofen. 

I've never heard of PURPLE crying before... it sounds like what I've been told is called the witching hour... crying for no reason a couple hours before bedtime, usually around dinner time.

DH went back to work today after being home for 2.5 weeks. Just me and my 3 girls today... went a lot better than I could have hoped for haha Rylee has this newfound attitude that drives me up a wall, Livia is 18 months old on Saturday and climbs everything in sight so she definitely gave me a run for my money today. Luckily Genevieve was pretty chill... napped twice in the swing, then napped in the moby wrap while I cooked dinner. Hoping tomorrow is a good day lol

So how is everyone recovering from childbirth? I know we talk about our babies mostly, or going into labor, but how is everyone doing? I'm having issues being able to tell when I have a full bladder... like I can go about my business probably all day without any urge to go, so I have to make sure I go every hour or so, and I end up peeing forever! Pretty sure this isn't normal so will be bringing it up at my postpartum check up in 4 weeks.


----------



## AliJo

Greats - Glad your first day went well!! Hopefully it continues that way. 
I definitely need more water. I guess I really should work on that. 
With my first I never heard of PURPLE crying. I want to say it's newer. As in it'd a new way of educating people and a way to bring awareness to what is normal and what isn't. https://purplecrying.info 

I feel pretty normal. It was a bit harder to drain my bladder at first, but that has pretty much returned to normal. I don't feel faint anymore either so my Hgb is probably fine. I quit taking my iron after a couple of days because it was causing too much if an issue. 

Definitely bring it up. Hopefully it's temporary and just a result from everything being stretched.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - I am glad it doesn't seem like colic! Like greats, I had never heard the term "purple crying" before. 
That's wonderful you got a break during a nice long swing nap today! I still remember what a glorious thing it was the few rare times dd1 would have a long nap in her swing (she normally needed to be held for every nap). The freedom sure feels great! 

Greats - that's nice your hubby was 
able to take 2.5 weeks off work! Sounds like hard work with 3 kids, and your middle one only 18 months! I hope you are able to adjust to him being at work easily and that you can find your groove! Sounds like such a nice thing that Genevieve is a very relaxed baby. 

Too bad about not being able to tell your bladder is full. Definitely mention it to your dr! Hopefully it will resolve soon. 

I also hadn't heard of purple crying before. The new terms they come up with in just a couple years between babies! 

Thanks, Ali, for the link. I'll have to check it out. (Ali) - sorry your headaches are back. That's no fun! That's amazing about your milk stash. I hated pumping and was never able to get more than maybe 5 bags stored at a time. 

Slammer - I know you know how I feel! I feel so whiny for complaining so much at 1 day overdue when you had to go a week!
I'm sorry Jack is having trouble latching now, but I hope all the problems are resolved soon. 
I'm definitely excited to read your whole story when you have time! 
Did you have any warning signs before your water broke, or did it come out of no where?


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , just a quick post had a crazy coupoe of days with clingy toddlers, pain teenagers , equaling no sleep and bit of stressful time, 

Just want to say congratulations again to Froggy and slammer &#65039;xx ive read thread a few times but everytine I go to comment something gets in way!! hopefully get bit of time later to catch up properly, havnt read last 2 pages &#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56867;.. Think just need to try and sleep and catch up with myself.. Ollie doing good x 
Sorry not replying to all x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I feel ok post labour. My back felt funny for days but down below is ok. Worried about contraception choices though.

Violet gets over tired at tea time. I guess as she is in her chair and now being held as I am doing tea! She likes to watch the bigger ones though.

OH took her to his work yesterday. Was weird without her for an hour. I was nearby so just went in Primark, boots and River Island! Ended up spending my xmas vouchers on Violet and Jade though!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- glad you got the house clean and a nice nap!

angel- isa has had some longer sleeps recently and its been great, especially last night where he only woke twice. it was bliss! hope you have a nice time with your visitors. the crib being warmer helps isa too, but he just hates sleeping on his back so i cant get him in there for too long. 

slammer- glad you are home and im sure you will get the latch issues sorted soon enough!

ali- isa did that last night- cried but once he was on my chest he was asleep instantly. It is cute. 

greats- post labour i feel alright physically, i mean, i hate my stretchmarks, i hope they fade soon. but apart from that i feel fine. Emotionally, i can randomly cry or feel a bit blue but nothing too bad. 

midnight0 your pic is so cute! 

afm- had a better night, isa sleep longer, i think his longest sleep was about 3 hours and it was bliss. i feeel much more rested. DH is off today so we are running some errands together, and get out the house for most of the day which will be nice.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Enjoy day with DH!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - sorry things are so tough with your toddler and teenagers. It would definitely be hard to reply to everyone when juggling 4 kids! Yikes! 

Midnight - glad you're healing pretty well. Haha that is just like a mom using your Christmas vouchers on your kids! 

Ally - thanks. Glad Isa slept a bit better and so did you. Hope you have a wonderful day out and about with your DH. That sounds great! 

AFM - still absolutely nothing happening here. Was at a gathering last night and had to deal with all the questions and, "oh, have you heard you can try ______ to induce labour?" Blah blah blah. They were just being nice but it was slightly annoying. 

Just now, I had the HUGEST bit of mucous plug come out! It was so slippery it actually flew off the toilet paper and landed on the wall! :haha: 
Still not even blood tinged so I doubt it means anything. Not sure what to do today. I've run out of plans. Hope you're all doing well with your babies.


----------



## slammerkin

LMAO at the mucous description literati. Omg. I'd be confident you're gonna go into labor in the next few days. Keep the faith!

Reclining on the couch with Jack sleeping on my chest. I freaking love a baby sleeping on me. We're doing well with the feeding so far today. Yesterday he was just getting so cranky with gas that even though he was rooting for the breast like crazy he refused to latch for hours. DH is really good at getting the gas out of him. My star of a husband stayed up all night with him handling gas when needed and waking me only to feed. He's taking a well-deserved nap now.

Have to take baby to see the pedi today. Kind of dreading having to leave the house. 

Still working on my birth story. But regarding recovery...of course I'm only a couple days out but my bits are still super swollen. I ended up with an episiotomy because of a band of scar tissue that wasn't stretching to let Jack out. So I have an extensive repair down there that's gonna take some time to heal. Peeing just fine but haven't had first BM and am scared!


----------



## newbie2013

AliJo said:


> I tried swaddling with his hands by his face, but still didn't help. He actually likes to sleep with his arms up so his hands are above his head.

I got these - https://www.lovetodream.com - but ds hates sleeping on his back so doesn't quite have the same effect! He loves having his arms restricted and the snug feeling around his belly. They're an Australian design but I'm sure they'd be available elsewhere.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I hope you're right about the next few days! Preferably the next DAY, of course, but I'll take what I can get! 

Your husband sounds amazing! Good for him staying up all night to help you! I absolutely love a baby sleeping on me as well. It never gets old!! I'm glad you're getting lots of cuddles! 
Ouch! Sorry you have quite a bit of healing to do down there! I hope it heals very quickly.

Newbie - I had one of those for dd1 although we didn't really use it. I think I got it on Amazon (Canada) so it's definitely available elsewhere. 

AFM - made some baked oatmeal for breakfasts the next few days. Hoping it just rots in the fridge while I'm in the hospital! :p I am trying to stay on my feet to get this baby to move lower, so I might bake something else today yet. While I baked, dd1 happily played in the sink with the measuring cups in soapy water. Occupied her for a good hour! :) Still no cramps or really anything! Grr!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- oh my at your mucus description, it made me laugh out loud. My dh was like what are you laughing at and i'm like errrr haha. sending you labour vibes 

slammer- love baby sleeping on chest too its so lovely. Ouch! i hope you recover super quick and feel better soon. BM is the scariest, i was soo scared to do a poo.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I love giving DS1 a sink full of water! I come back to a watery mess, but I really don't care. I actually got him a sink for Christmas that sprays water. He doesn't ever fill up the sink part, though. He just likes to play with the facet. DS1 and my niece really loved playing with it together. She'd get into the water and splash it around and he'd spray her with the facet. They'd giggle so hard! 

Heck yeah, more mucus plug and with a dramatic exit! :haha: I only had one huge glob after a check so you might have more going on than you think!

I don't enjoy pumping, but I need to. I need some built up for when I go back to work but at this rate I'll have more than enough, but also I get engorged if I don't do it at least once a day. Of course pumping just stimulates more, but oh well! I don't like to try to feed T when I'm really full. It makes it so hard for him. No problems with latching, just can't keep up with the flow. 

Newbie - I think I've seen those before. Honestly think he'd hate that! His hands are as high as his little arms will let them go! He doesn't startle very easily. I'm sure he's use to the noise since DS1 definitely wasn't quiet while he was in the womb. DS2 likes to sleep on his side, but I try not to let him since he'll sleep on his back as well. As soon as he starts to roll a little I bet he'll be on his side. He was able to roll himself to his side at birth, but I think he's put on too much weight now. 

Slammer - DH was my saving grace when I first came home since he did the same thing! I'm glad your DH is doing the same. I think it's good for them.. they get their own little quality bonding time! I'm sorry you had to get an episiotomy. They're usually much worse than a normal tear! 
It is amazing to have a baby sleeping on you! I always get a little sad when I have to put T down to do something. They're only little babies for such a short while! 

Apple - I'm glad Ollie is doing well! I'm sorry things are stressful. It's too bad your teenager isn't more helpful! I would have been excited to help with a baby at that age! Of course me being a female would play into that some. Not that all girls care much about babies at that age, but I certainly did! 

Baby T is getting such a strong neck already! I love watching the little improvements they make! I can't wait for the first real smile. He smiled at me once and squealed a happy a little squeal and even though I was talking to him I think it was just a reflex. I can tell when he wants to smile, though. Little facial changes.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - haha, glad I could make you laugh! 

Ali - that sounds like a fun (but messy!) toy! I'm sure dd would love that too. 
I hope baby T smiles for you soon! That squeal and smile sounds like it might have been the real deal, but either way I'm sure he will smile very soon! I love it when they smile - melts your heart! 
It's good you are able to pump and save a stash for going back to work! It's definitely no fun but I'm glad it's working out well!


----------



## Angel5000

I've been ok post labor. I'm a little annoyed because at about a week post I had completely stopped bleeding and then after her 10 day appointment I started again. It's not regular or a lot but some days I'll have just a little tiny spitting (not even worth a pad or a liner) and other days i fill a liner (not a full pad, just a small liner). I think there's a correlation to my stress level and activity level. When I feel myself getting stressed out that's when I seem to have the sudden "bursts" of blood. :/ 

I had really similar bladder problems - for 2 weeks I couldnt tell my bladder was full! Luckily a friend had told me to expect this so I made myself go every couple hours and now I'm getting back some ability to tell it's full.

Greats - I think it's similar to the witching hour. I think just different places call it different things. That's great your DH got so much time. I felt like my 1 week with DH wasn't enough. I'm glad your little is so calm when you have two others to chase around!

Ali - that's an amazing stash! I'm happy for my 3 bags, which are 2-3oz ! Totally jealous over here. Lol :haha:

Slammer - oh I love having a baby sleep on my chest too!! Your DH was great to let you sleep! Are you on any stool softeners? My doctor had me on 2 weeks worth post birth to help with BM. I was terrified so I just waited until my body couldn't keep it in and basically let it just come out :rofl: I was not up to using those muscles that soon! 


Lite - omg I was literally laughing out loud at your mucuos description! My cousin (male) is visiting and was asking "what's so funny?" And I just couldn't tell him. :rofl:


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - that's annoying about your bleeding stopping and starting. Mine lasted a whole 6 weeks last time and it's no fun! 
Good to know about this bladder thing. I never knew it could be an issue! 
Glad I could provide a laugh. ;) I'm glad you didn't tell your cousin! My DH couldn't even handle my story. :p


----------



## Literati_Love

Well...no one is watching or waiting, but our baby is here! 

Baby Violet was born today, Jan 27th, at 8:22 am after only 9 minutes of pushing (just 24 minutes after we arrived at the hospital)! She's 8 lb 13 oz and doing great! I will post the full story when I am able! :) It was an extremely intense and fast birth but I am so relieved and overjoyed that it is over! 

Also - we did not copy midnight's name! We had this name picked out from when dd1 was born 2.5 years ago. Just saying. ;)


----------



## AliJo

Lite - YAY!! CONGRATULATIONS!! Sounds like it was out of nowhere! It's cute that we have two Violets!!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- ahh yay congratulations!!! I was definitely not expecting a baby update from you so suddenly, I bet you're so glad to finally have her here. Can't wait to read the full story!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Right?! I expected it to be out of nowhere.. but I expected to see her saying that she was maybe in labor first!

Angel - I struggled to get anything extra last time so this is nice! I can pump get 4-5 ounces and still feed him enough for him to be content. 

My bleeding is pretty much done, but the discharge I'm getting is still a large enough amount that I need to wear a pad, but it's mostly the yellowish stuff. Every once and awhile theirs enough blood to make it more red. Last time I was done after like 2-3 weeks with all of it. This time it's a bit more persistent.


Does anyone else take baths with their newborns? I absolutely love it! DS1's first bath was with me. I wanted to do the same with DS2, but there was too much going on. I took one with both boys today.. mainly because I wanted to soak with DS2 for a bit to calm him down and of course I can't leave DS1 to do whatever he wants. He would want to join anyways. So he played and I snuggled and bathed DS2.


----------



## Ally2015

Lit- WOW CONGRATS!!! I am so so happy for you!!! Can't wait to hear labour story. And yah we have two Violets! 

Never bathed with Isa he just seems to hate them n it's always a stressful quick ordeal. I defo will once he's a bit bigger and more chilled about baths


----------



## slammerkin

Ack congrats literati!! Can't wait to hear more about how things went! So glad you didn't have to wait any longer.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Maybe he'll like it more if you're in a bath holding him? Just a thought!


----------



## Angel5000

lite - CONGRATS!! That was so sudden! Only 9 minutes of pushing? I'm jealous! :haha: I love the name, Violet is a gorgeous name. <3 Can't wait to hear your birth story! 


Ali - That's awesome that you can get 4-5 ounces and still feed him! I'm hoping that my pumping amount will increase with time. I don't know what a common amount is that the baby will drink at a given feeding though. I know what is normal for formula, but I'm told breastmilk is totally different. It's hard to know how MUCH She's actually consuming since I can't see it, like one can in a bottle. 

I haven't taken baths with Melody at this point. My sister actually did with her daughter and loved it but I'm actually scared I'd drop her or something. lol. We've only given her a couple baths at this point. Now that the umbilical cord and the scab have finally fallen off and healed I think we'll start bathing more often.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - If you do decide to take one make sure to do it when DH is home if you're nervous about doing it! That way he can have the towel ready and take her from you so you can get out comfortably. I didn't know how it would work with two. Don't have room to set DS2 down anywhere in the bathroom so I had to one arm take DS1 out. I did it! 

I Googled it and this is what they say "Because newborns' stomachs are so small, during the first week most full-term babies take no more than 1 to 2 ounces (30 to 60 mL) at feedings. After about four to five weeks, babies reach their peak feeding volume of about 3 to 4 ounces (90 to 120 mL) and peak daily milk intake of about 30 ounces per day (900 mL)." Keep in mind that nursing is much more effective at expressing so you can't pump as much as a baby is able to express out. Also I think they're referring to newborns when they say peak feeding volume.


----------



## Apple111

Lit... Yay congratulations hon, made up
For you, love the name..two little violets On thread ..cool xxxxx


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats Lit! Can't wait to hear your story!


----------



## AliJo

So I'm starting to think T has reflux. Not exciting.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone! I'll share more soon! 

Angel - you might get lucky next time! Last time I pushed for nearly 2 hours and I envied anyone who didn't have to push for long. This was very, very intense, though! But so glad it was over with quickly. :) 

Ali - sorry T might have reflux! That sounds difficult! That's sweet ds2 loves to have a nice warm bath with you! :)


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies,

Lit / hope ur going ok with little violet :) n recovering well yourself 

Ali/ oh no reflux is horrible hope lo is better soon x 

Ive only bathed Ollie once, I just top and tail him the min, think I'm going to have to put something in his skin as after his bath he went really dry everywhere, we used little bit of olive oil on toddler when he was little. I was unsure at first but it worked brilliantly. 

Quite tired at the min, toddler has started waking up at night and wanting to come in our bed for a cuddle but only wants me ..and it always seems to be between settling baby or as im feeding him, So getting no break between..

Ollie has little rash under his neck and bottom just starting to get little bit sore.. I give him loads of air between changes, use water to clean him and have put little bit if cream on but he seems to be little poo machine , so frustrating at night when changed , fed , all comfy and then u hear him Poo again !! ha x it goes in one end and out of the other ! Lol it's started to be a little joke with me and oh now ha .. 
He is still feeding ok , I express still and he sometimes has bit of formula but seems to be ok back and forth bottle then boob ok, he is mainly noob now tho x

Hope everyone else doing ok x 

Post birth im going ok, I have to give myself these stupid injections every day for 6 weeks! They bloody wreck !! Stinging after.. It's to do with a vein I have in my leg! The joys.. !!
I'm still losing a bit , im 15 days since birtt now...was havivg emotional days but doing better now.. Oh goes back to work Wednesday not looking forward to that.. 
Did school and nursery run for first time yesterday on my own .. Teenager to school , toddler ready and taken to nursery and ollie fed , changed and in car for 8.25 am .. Let's just say it was eventful ! I'm sure I'll get into a routine soon ha..! X

Managed to get toddler to new nursery for a Visit other day and it went really well..which is good as we were nervous about it.. And then I had some mummy time just with toddler.. Went to macdonalds and park.. It was really nice &#65039;xx 

Sorry if not commented to everyone trying to catch up when I can x


----------



## AliJo

Apple - I know one day I'll be doing the same and running the kids around, but I so don't look forward to it! 

Do you use some kind of barrier cream at night? You can use it on his neck as well.

Also are the injections of blood thinner? My SIL had to give herself blood thinner injections for awhile after she was released from the hospital. She hated them as well! 


I still need to get the crib moved over. I just don't have to motivation to mess with it. If I don't get it while DH is working I'll get it on his days off. I'm thinking I'll have to get one of those foam mattress toppers to layer under it. We'll see. I wish we had a foam mattress where it was more flat. Ours has a small pillow top on it. I was also looking and if it works out well and there is a big dip between the beds you can get a bed bridge to connect beds. They're only like 15 dollars on Amazon so I'll do that to make it a bit more safer. It'll be more of an issue when he starts to roll. I'm eager to try it, though. 

If he has reflux it isn't horrible. He doesn't spit up much, but the sounds and struggles he has while eating makes me think he has it. Then with my rapid let down it can make it worse. I hope I'm wrong or if he does have it he'll grow out of it sooner rather than later.


----------



## newbie2013

Hmm... Sounds and struggles when feeding... Z has been struggling like crazy in the last week and has always been vocal while feeding. I've been wondering what's causing it. With his struggles with gas and now regular spit ups... I'm off to google reflux!

By the way, I am in awe of the ones with more than one child. I'm honestly struggling with the one... And i have amazing support from my mum (who's putting him to sleep now so I can sleep). I really don't know how I'd cope with two and I know some of you have more than that. Super impressed.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - I thought it was just my rapid let down at first, but I'm thinking it might be more than that. I watched some videos and the sounds he makes are just like those in the videos. I could be wrong but DS1 never made sounds like that. Of course I want to know what it is so I looked for an answer lol


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I'm sorry about the possible reflux! 
Lillian grunts and struggles for awhile while passing gas and because I've never done this before I'm not sure if it's normal or not. A couple times we've used gripe water so she could sleep, because she woke up at night grunting. 

Weekends are my favorite because that's when dh takes over at night and lets me sleep, and I slept HARD last night! It's amazing-during the week when I'm on baby duty I wake up at the slightest noise baby makes but during weekends I don't even hear dh get up with her. At least I have 2 nights a week where I sleep! 

Hope everyone and their new LOs are doing well! I'm not able to post as much as I did when pregnant of course but think of you ladies often! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I would think one of the bigger signs would be if he can't handle lying flat on his back? It definitely sounds like he could just be gassy and troubled by your let-down... or at least I hope so! When is his next doctor's appointment? Hopefully they can help figure out the problem soon! 
I'm sure you'll get the crib thing sorted soon. It would be difficult to get anything done with two at home I'm sure! I'm worried about leaving the hospital later and having to deal with two! 

Newbie - sorry baby Z struggles with spit up and gassiness as well! Having 1 baby is really hard too - especially as a new mom! So don't feel bad that you're overwhelmed with one. We all were too! But having said that I'm definitely worried about transitioning to life with two! We are still in the hospital so only had dd1 for a short visit. When she came is was tiring enough. I am sort of stressed about dealing with both of them at home. It's going to be a bit nuts for a while! 


VRogers - that's amazing that your DH takes over the nights on the weekends so you can sleep! That would be wonderful. Do you supplement with formula on those nights? Thanks for checking in still even though baby keeps you so busy! 

AFM - Violet is doing great. She only lost 4 oz in 24 hours so not bad at all considering how big she was to begin with. She seems to be feeding really well. We got very minimal sleep last night and she had one very long feed in there which made things difficult (to get sleep). Worried about tonight when we will be dealing with two kids waking up. We will be discharged probably in an hour or two once I receive my Win Rho shot. 

Anyone else with 2+ babies have bad after pains? Thankfully they're not all the time but wow they are bad this time! They were pretty minimal with dd1. These ones drain all the colour from my face and make me feel quite awful for a while. Earlier in the night I got horrible cramps and ended up suddenly shivering violently - teeth chattering and all! My BP was quite high at the same time. Thankfully it appeared to just be a pain response mixed with hormone changes, as my BP was perfectly normal an hour or so later once the pain had calmed down.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Glad she's doing so well! I hope having to handle two goes well for you. What does DD1 think of her new little sister?

He's usually fine on his back so it's confusing. The thing is he still does it with a slow flow nipple. Not as bad, but he does. So I'm not sure. I wonder if they can have reflux just while eating? 

His next appointment is March 7th. I'm hoping he just starts to get over whatever it is. Unless he starts having more problems I'll just wait till then. They probably wouldn't do anything even if it was reflux because it's not very bad. 

I had almost no after pains. Some mild aching while breastfeeding, but that was it. I lucked out I think. 

Vrogers - That's great that he takes care of her at least two days of the week! I don't sleep hard at all when I know I need to respond to baby. If DH is home and he has T then I can get some good solid rest. A hour of sleep without being on constant alert is better than 3 while being constantly alert. 

I'm hoping to get some new gripe water today.


----------



## greats

Literati, congratulations! Yes, I had horrendous after pains for the entire first week. I took 600mg ibuprofen every 6 hours to deal with them.

Ali, my oldest Rylee had horrendous reflux, like projectile vomiting every other feed. She's 4 now and still has issues... she threw up her dinner last night.

Newbie, honestly? For me, it was WAYYYYY more difficult going from no kids to 1 than it was having a 2nd and now 3rd baby. After I had Rylee I was a ball of emotions, had no idea what I was doing, add in Rylee was an absolute shit sleeper so I was severely sleep deprived. Now with my 3 girls it's like a walk in the park lol I'm not stressed about things I was when I first became a mom, things are seriously so much easier now lol

Afm, I started doing too much housework apparently as my bleeding has come back with some cramping and bad lower back pain... pretty sure I pulled a muscle doing laundry yesterday. But my weekend has officially started as DH just came home from work so it's nap time for me now lol


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I am thankful, the week is exhausting but I'm glad I'm able to rest on weekends. 
Unfortunately (for me) we're having to do all formula right now because my milk supply plummeted. I'm hoping the nasal spray and this drink I have (it has fenugreek and blessed thistle in it) bring it back, I really really miss breastfeeding! If nothing else it would be nice to be able to pump and at least get some breastmilk to her. As long as she's fed and happy that's what matters but I am trying everything I can before I give up! 
I hope your first night home isn't too restless! And those after pains sound awful. I had cramping while breastfeeding or pumping but it wasn't too bad. I hope it gets better for you soon! 

Ali- yes I completely agree with the being alert and sleeping statement! It's like it's a complete mental thing, but I think it's a good thing. 
Gripe water has definitely helped us a few times! 

Greats- have a nice long nap and take it easy!


----------



## Ally2015

apple- well done on getting the school run and baby ready! Sorry about Ollie's rash, Isa has one too and we are doing the same- lots of air, changng nappy often and lots of cream.. It is just so persistent but looks so sore. 

ali- Isa defo has some reflux, does not like being on his back etc. Glad it's not too bad for babyT though!

newbie- i agree, im in awe also. isa knackers me!

vrogers- so nice dh does the nights at weekends. dh and i sort of share, normally he does nappies at night and i just do the feeds but normally i end up doing both on weekdays as he gets up so early for work. Hope the drink works and you have more breastmilk soon.

Lit- Are you home now? :) really hope you feel better soon and recover quickly. Then tell us your birth story!

greats- hope u have a nice restful weekend!


----------



## pompeyvix

Congrats LL - what an incredibly fast labour! I am so glad she didnt keep you waiting too much longer. Ive had a few after pains, but nothing too bad. I didn't get any first time round.

Apple - what an achievement for getting everyone ready for 8.25! You're super mum!

vrogers - sorry your milk supply has plummeted. I've heard great things about fenugreek so I hope it helps you be able to express at least :hugs:

greats - you make it sound so easy with 3! I am glad you've all found your feet and everything has slotted together. I am with you, it is easier going from 1 to 2 than 0 to 1. First time round you just dont know what has hit you!

AliJo - sorry LO is having what seems like reflux issues. I hope the gripe water helps. 

Sorry if I;ve missed anyone, trying to catch up as and when!

AFM - We are loving life with little Jamie. He seems the most contented little boy during the day. He sleeps anywhere and for very long periods of time and never cries unless he wants milk. Night times are more difficult as he is unsettled and fussy and wants to be held. He definitely has his days and nights mixed up I think. I started breast feeding but found it SO painful, I switched to expressing. I get around 4-5oz each time I express so starting to build a little stash. However I have the time to do it now because my husband is off work and Jamie sleeps so much. Not sure how it'll work out when my husband is back at work on 6th feb. I've tried putting him back to breast and he has taken a few times but most of the times refuses. I knew that would be a risk, but decided to take it anyway. Anabella loves her little brother, but her behaviour overall has become a little bit challenging than it was. I guess it's a big adjustment for her!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - hopefully his issues will just resolve themselves before that March appointment! 
I'm glad your after pains aren't bad. I remember last time them being no big deal and not knowing what people were complaining about. Now I get it. Haha, oh well. Hopefully they stop soon.
Dd1 loves her baby sister! She loves just sitting there and constantly saying, "this is my baby sister! Her have eyes! Her have tiny little hands! Her so beautiful! Her so cute!" for ages and ages. So sweet haha! It's going to be hard keeping her off of her though. Thankfully my parents are taking her home for one more night tonight so we can have one last night just dealing with ONE kid. I am quite grateful. I thought dd1 would be missing me more, but she seemed more than content to have another sleepover at grandma's house. She is a bit stressed though. It is coming out in other ways such as she hasn't really been eating much the last couple days. Hopefully she'll adjust soon. 

Greats - glad I'm not the only one with bad after pains, but sorry you had to deal with them as well! Good to know the ibuprofen helped. I'm on some pain meds the hospital gave me (similar to ibuprofen? But different) and I'm not sure how much they're helping. Having a hot pack on my stomach during them definitely helps though. 

Oh no! Sounds like you definitely did too much housework lately. Try to take it easy! :) Glad the transition to 3 kids has been so good. 

VRogers - oh ok! I'm sorry your supply dropped so much! But I agree - doesn't matter how she's fed as long as she is fed that matters! And such a nice perk of formula is that your husband can help out so much more. I do hope the supplements help build your supply back up if that's your wish! :) I'm glad your cramping hasn't been bad at all! Mine definitely wasn't with my first. 

Ally - we got home at about 4 this afternoon! I'll share my birth story soon. 
That's good your DH at least usually does diapers in the night. That still helps! 

Pompey - glad things are going well there. Let's hope Jamie sorts out his nights and days soon! I hope the transition is smooth when your DH goes back to work. My DH also goes back to work on the 6th of feb. 
My labour wasn't QUITE as fast as it sounds, but we definitely cut it close with getting to the hospital on time! 

AFM - I wish I'd just typed out my birth story that first day when still in the hospital and still feeling euphoric from the birth. Now the tiredness and crash of hormones are definitely hitting me and I am not up for typing it out just yet (but I will soon)! I cried the entire way home from the hospital today, and when I got home I got so emotional and kept bursting out crying about all the little traces in our house of us leaving in a hurry during labour. Like seeing dd1's rumpled bed made me emotional because that was how she left it in the excitement of knowing she'd soon be a big sister, and that was the last time she got out of bed as an only child! So dumb but I remember being very emotional the day we came back from the hospital with dd1 as well. I think it's pretty normal in the first few days. 

I definitely hope we get a tad more sleep tonight. Did you all wake your babies up at night to feed I n the early days? I am tempted to not now that Violet is swallowing a LOT during feeds and has had 6 poopy diapers already today. It does seem she is feeding quite well already.
DH is a big huge grump since we got home and it's really annoying me. He is being that way because he's tired, but I've had far less sleep in the past 2 days than he has! So it annoys me that he is taking his mood out on me when I am the one recovering from birth and having crashing hormones! I'll probably have to just let him sleep tonight because even though I'd sure love the help for the short time that he's off work, I can't deal with his cranky moods all day. Might as well just do it all by myself. :/


----------



## vrogers

Pompey- I'm sorry he's so fussy at night! It's good you are able to have dh for a little while longer and hopefully you all are able to make a smooth transition when he goes back to work! 

Literati- thank you! I do like that he can help out with feedings! 
I don't think how you're feeling is dumb at all, I think it's perfectly normal. When we came home I cried how things were left just because I was still pregnant "when I left my makeup bag on the bed" and basically every. little. thing. Made me cry. I still feel hormonal and emotional! 
We had that issue the first week with my milk not being in, baby not getting enough to eat and having to introduce formula. So she lost a ton of weight and did eat more often including at night. But now that she's gained enough weight we kind of just follow her lead. With formula I try not to let her go over 4 hours without eating though. But I'm definitely no expert! And oh my goodness, I'm having the same issues with dh being a grump! The first few days he was amazing, did everything without asking- changed diapers, fed and woke up with the baby, even tended to me and made sure I was comfortable when BFing. Now he tends to gripe when I ask him to change a diaper or feed her, and I know it's because he's exhausted but so am I! One bad night when I asked him to change her he made a snippy comment "I changed all her diapers in the hospital" yes because I had just had surgery and had trouble getting out of bed! Sorry for the venting! Hopefully both of our dh's get some good rest and get better attitudes!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratations LL. Love the name xx

Am reading but rubbish at replying lol. Xx


----------



## slammerkin

Literati and vrogers sorry you are dealing with grumpy husbands! It's hard to balance things with both parents being exhausted. DH is still being helpful and good so far, lol. But we managed to both get se decent sleep the last two nights so that has helped. 

I find it hard to sleep without my baby on/beside me. I'll wake wondering if he's hungry and can't really relax. If he's with me I know I'll wake whenever he needs to be fed.

Those struggling with gassiness/reflux - so sorry! Even without actual reflux I think it just takes weeks for babies' guts to mature a bit and get used to eating, digesting, passing gas, pooping. It's just a tough time! Jack gets fussy when he needs to burp and poop. 

Things are going pretty good here. My mom is staying with us for another day I think and while she's not a huge help, she helps a little with entertaining DD or holding Jack. Jack is feeding well - a little painful at the start of feedings because he doesn't like to open his mouth wide, but it gets better once he gets going. 

I'm suffering serious constipation and it's horrible. Colace and metamucil are not helping. Trying Epsom salt now. I also need to drink more water for sure. Want to cry about it!


----------



## Ally2015

pomp- glad jamie is so settled!

lit+ vrogers husbands can be funny- they almost act as if they went through the labour themselves. i hope both your dh's are less grumpy soon! 

Lit-On the first night i didn't wake to feed Isa, he just slept through the night and i was so very tired. how are you feeling today?

slammer- glad you have your mum for some extra help. Yes i agree i think it takes time for babies stomachs to adjust, they are so new after all!
Hope you manage to poop soon!:D

AFM- not much, yesterday my parents, brothers Isa and i went to visit my aunt who lives about an hour away. DH stayed and chilled on his home, and i think it was good for him to get some time to himself. Today i got my hair cut and later have a waxing appt. Guess i am having some me time today :D

has everyone who is active to some degree on this forum had babies now? i dont think there is anyone left?


----------



## newbie2013

I think so. It's exciting that we've all got our babies now. Z is 4 weeks today. Time is flying. 

Does anyone know how and if we should change this thread to a parenting thread instead of a pregnancy one?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Literati_Love said:


> Ali - I would think one of the bigger signs would be if he can't handle lying flat on his back? It definitely sounds like he could just be gassy and troubled by your let-down... or at least I hope so! When is his next doctor's appointment? Hopefully they can help figure out the problem soon!
> I'm sure you'll get the crib thing sorted soon. It would be difficult to get anything done with two at home I'm sure! I'm worried about leaving the hospital later and having to deal with two!
> 
> Newbie - sorry baby Z struggles with spit up and gassiness as well! Having 1 baby is really hard too - especially as a new mom! So don't feel bad that you're overwhelmed with one. We all were too! But having said that I'm definitely worried about transitioning to life with two! We are still in the hospital so only had dd1 for a short visit. When she came is was tiring enough. I am sort of stressed about dealing with both of them at home. It's going to be a bit nuts for a while!
> 
> 
> VRogers - that's amazing that your DH takes over the nights on the weekends so you can sleep! That would be wonderful. Do you supplement with formula on those nights? Thanks for checking in still even though baby keeps you so busy!
> 
> AFM - Violet is doing great. She only lost 4 oz in 24 hours so not bad at all considering how big she was to begin with. She seems to be feeding really well. We got very minimal sleep last night and she had one very long feed in there which made things difficult (to get sleep). Worried about tonight when we will be dealing with two kids waking up. We will be discharged probably in an hour or two once I receive my Win Rho shot.
> 
> Anyone else with 2+ babies have bad after pains? Thankfully they're not all the time but wow they are bad this time! They were pretty minimal with dd1. These ones drain all the colour from my face and make me feel quite awful for a while. Earlier in the night I got horrible cramps and ended up suddenly shivering violently - teeth chattering and all! My BP was quite high at the same time. Thankfully it appeared to just be a pain response mixed with hormone changes, as my BP was perfectly normal an hour or so later once the pain had calmed down.

Ll my after pains this time were horrific. I was in tears!


----------



## pompeyvix

LL & vrogers - sorry your husband;s are being grumps!! I do think men cope so much worse on little sleep compared to us. I am thankful that so far my husband is OK and is very very helpful, but I do worry how it's going to work when he goes back to work. 

LL - I think the emotions of having a baby are so intense! I totally get how you felt when you got back from the hospital!

slammer - I am so glad everything is going well for you at the moment and that Jack is feeding well. I am in awe of women who successfully feed from the breast. I was in SO MUCH PAIN I had bleeding and cracked nipples after just a couple of days even though I sought advice about the latch and had several professionals observe me feeding :(

I am glad you had some nice me time, Ally!

AFM - I think I got a case of the baby blues today as I could not stop crying this morning. I just feel useless and inactive and stuck at home day after day. I am usually so busy and active and I am not really a home body at all. I really shouldn't complain as Jamie is such a contented baby (at the moment) that he was sleeping all morning and I could just sit and watch TV, but I just want to be able to go out and about again. I started to get jealous of my husband being able to take Anabella swimming, to gymnastics and soft play whilst I am stuck at home. I KNOW in time it will get easier .. first of all when Nick goes back to work and I have to get out and about with pre school runs etc and then even more so when I can start driving again. I just feel a little lost at the moment , but I am sure it'll pass and I'll feel differently again tomorrow.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Lit, glad Ur home and doing ok, I had afterpains for about a week, more pains when I fed ollie but that has eased as well now. 

Lit/vrogers.. Sorry your DHs are being grumpy, but in a way it's nice to hear im not the only one in this situation, my oh has gas been really supportive and still is but has also started to be really grumpy at times, going hot and cold, I know it is also fown to tiredness but I also think he needs to get over it at times, im doing the nights, he does more with toddler which I do appreciate but then he is shattered and grumpy with me.. hard work :( 

Pomp/ glad little Jamie is doing ok. Hope he Susses the day / night thing out soon .. :) my ds is also being a bit challenging at the min but improving slightly, all new to him too x 

Ollie is doing ok, I got some cream from boots for his rash so wil see how he goes on..I do think it's prob hormones..He seems to cry a bit before he poos as well, not sure what's going on there..he is feeding well, but does have 90%breast milk topped up with formula the odd time , not sure if this may be causing the problem.. 

Slammer / constipation :( it's so horrible !! I'm a bit that way as well but no way near like I was in pregnancy early on.. I found at the time that if I drank tropicarna Orange juice with bits in I didn't struggle half as much the next day..it had to be tropicarna tho lol ... Gonna get some myself tomoz x 

Ali/ I just got ollie some cream today so gonna try it see if it helps .. And yes the injections are a blood thinner.. I'm just being soft ha.. They do sting tho !! I have to dare myself to do it every night lol .. 

Greats/ u dound like me with the housework and im sure that's why my loss started to go bright red again a couple of days ago.. Take it easy hon x 

Gonna have to cut it short there as im In demand .. Sorry can't reply to all x


----------



## slammerkin

Ally enjoy that time to yourself! 

Pompey sorry you had a rough morning! Just let yourself have a good cry. It's a hard time! That really sucks that BF didn't go well for you this time either. Its not fair that some women have that kind of pain. 

Apple I hope Ollie's rash clears up with the cream. 

A little worried about Jack's cord stump. It's a little gooey and smelly. Might have to call the doctor tomorrow if its still like this. Don't want to have him get an infection. Ugh.


----------



## Elonaire

Heya guys updatee. 

Freddy is here!!! he was born via water birth, I had absolutely no pain relief (I still don't know how I managed) I went into labor at around 6am and he was born after almost 11 hours at 4.51pm on the 26th January (39+5) weighing 8lb9oz. He is perfectly healthy and I only needed a few stitches, we are both doing very well :) He has so much thick black hair the midwife thought he had an afro when he was coming out :lol:
 



Attached Files:







16387275_1075257142604069_2071097829296774368_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7









16388765_1076827112447072_1793026671_o.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









16357706_1076827089113741_65395450_o.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8









16388329_1077034239093026_722132683071787344_n.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7









16388586_1078029128993537_865898810_o.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats elonaire! He's adorable


----------



## Apple111

Congrats elonaire, beautiful pics x

Ally, enjoy me time :) 

Slammer / hope jack hasn't got infection bless him, when me eldest was born they used to give us medicated talc and tell u to bathe cord daily with water, and we bathed baby before leaving hospital , now we just get told to leave it altogether and I was told this time not to bath lo for a week.. Advice just changes all the time.. I tend to just do my own thing anyway x :)

Well it's 3am and I'm sat up with my poor little man, he has become really congested and struggling to feed as nose is blocked:( 
It has been so horrible for him bless him struggling to feed getting distressed which then made him worse.
Me and oh googled it to see what could help with him being so little, we have made the room full of steam and it suggested little bit if breast milk up his nose which I had never heard of. He passed a big bogey bless him after the breast milk drops had been done a couple of times ( just dropped straight to nostrils from boob when dosing ) and seems to have definately helped .. He won't let me put him down now though.. Looks like long night of cuddles x 

To top it off toddler woke with all commotion do is now at other side of me in bed so no room lol .. The joys !! Thank goodness baby seems to have settled bless him..


----------



## slammerkin

Congrats elonaire!

Apple I hope your little man feels better tomorrow. It's so hard when they're sick!

Definitely calling the doc about Jack's stump tomorrow. :(


----------



## vrogers

Elonaire- oh he's precious, all that hair! Congratulations!! 

Apple- poor baby, I hope he feels better soon and you are all able to get some rest! Enjoy the baby cuddles though, there's nothing like them I've found 

Slammer- I hope the stump isn't infected, but either way heals fast!


----------



## Ally2015

pomp-i agree that DH;s dont cope well with sleep loss. We women are built of stronger stuff. 
honestly- your comment about feeling useless and active is how i feel, i was always out and about, and i hate being indoors all day. I know its for a temporary period and i am lucky to have a healthy baby, but yeah , i miss going out and about. 

apple- hope the cream helps, my mum picked me one up today called metanium- is that the one you got? never heard of the breast milk drops but glad it helped. Sounds like he needs lots of cuddles from his mum :)

slammer- hope his cord heals soon!



elonaire- yah anther baby update!! massive congratulations to you and well done on the no pain relief!

AFM- Had health visitor today, hes gaining weight just fine, 9ibs 6 now. Just a horrid nappy rash to deal with. His gassiness is getting better, think the gripe water helps/ The last few nights he has slept for longer bouts and also had a few hours in the crib which is nice as i can sleep in whatever position i feel. After he wakes though i keep him in bed so i can cuddle him all night, nothing beats those cuddles :)


----------



## Literati_Love

I want to reply to everyone but also want to record my birth story and don't have to energy to do it all, so I am going to write down my birth story, and just know that I have been reading all your replies and keeping up to date! 

Congrats to elonaire on the birth of sweet Freddy.

midnight- that's horrible about your after pains! I can't imagine how bad they'd be after 4 kids. Almost puts me off having another! :o 

Ok - and my Birth story! Be prepared that it is very long! 

On Fri, Jan 27th, I woke up at 4:10 am with my first contraction. It was relatively mild (just that first one) but definitely the real deal. I tried to just get back to sleep in between but couldn't, and they were coming about 8-10 minutes apart right away. I wanted to make sure it was the real deal and they wouldn't just fizzle out on me, so I texted my mom letting her know I was likely in early labour but nothing to be alarmed about just yet. 

I sneaked upstairs so as not to disturb DH's sleep and tried to find some comfy positions to labour in. I immediately found I was too uncomfortable to lie down for them or even sit/squat while leaning over anything (which had been comfortable for my early labour with dd1). When I did that this time the pain and pressure was just too unbearable. I felt nauseated from the pain but never threw up. 

I ended up finding that the best way to cope was to walk around the house in between contractions and then to lean on the kitchen counter while standing and swaying back and forth and wiping my face with a cool cloth during contractions. By 5:25 am the contractions started coming 5 minutes apart consistently. However, there was the odd one that would be slightly longer in between but there would be CONSTANT pain and cramping during the in between time. At the time, I was worried this meant I was having ineffective contractions and that I wouldn't even be dilating properly. In retrospect, I realize it was probably a sign that things were progressing very quickly. 

The contractions were fairly intense and I was having trouble with them, but I was really in the zone in the quiet by myself with the routine of walking and leaning. Through each contraction I followed Apple's lead (&some notes I had) and just told myself over and over, "this is one contraction closer to my baby" and, "I can handle anything for one minute!" This helped a lot. Since I was in such a rhythm and was worried about being 'gun shy' going to the hospital too soon, I didn't wake DH up until 6:40 am, when contractions had been 5 min apart for 1.25 hours. I told him I wanted to be alone and that he should go eat some breakfast while I showered and then have it all cleaned up by the time I got upstairs so the smell wouldn't make me sick. Then gave him some orders on last minute hospital bag items, etc. 

I hopped in the shower at 6:45 and so wasn't able to time contractions very well, but they became a lot more frequent at this point and I am guessing this is when they became 3 min apart consistently. The shower felt so good and I basically got 'stuck' in the shower because there was so little time in between and if I got out of the shower, the contractions were too cripplingly painful to manage. When the water was aimed at my back during them, it felt so much easier to cope. I did have to get out of the shower to text my mom to come get dd1 right away and to give DH a few more instructions. I barely had time to send a few texts in between contractions (which I'd hop back in the shower for) which is how I realized the contractions were only about 2-3 minutes apart at this point. 

I realized I had to get out of the shower so we could get to the hospital, but getting ready was very difficult since so little time between contractions, and the contractions were extremely intense and unbearable. I was feeling loads and loads of pressure low down by this time (and had felt a lot more low pressure the entire time I was labouring compared to the early stages with dd1). This did make me think the baby was getting a lot lower and closer to needing pushing, but at the same time I had a VERY long labour with dd1 and when my contractions had been 3 min apart with her, I was only 4 cm! So with only that last experience to go off of, I was really worried I would get there and only be 4 cm again. I felt like maybe I was a wimp because I felt like I could barely cope and everything was unbearable. 

My mom finally arrived to pick up dd1 at about 7:30 am. I said a quick goodbye to dd1 but she was very good about not disturbing me during contractions. She seemed to sense I needed to be alone. She was very excited about her baby sister coming soon. As soon as my mom left, we prepared to get out the door to the hospital. However, I kept having to wait for another contraction to pass before doing another step like just putting on my jacket or putting on my boots, so that was a bit scary because it felt like we were never getting out the door and I just wanted to be there already. I was worried about signing in and getting assessed in uncomfortable positions when I was in so much pain. 

Finally got in the vehicle and had an extremely painful car ride mostly contracting the entire time. I was again having loads and loads of pressure down below as I contracted. 

We got to the hospital and I was immediately struck with another bad contraction. Someone saw us standing there (me gripping DH and in pain) and offered to get us a wheelchair. However, she took too long and as soon as the contraction was over I knew we needed to MOVE to get me signed in. We got upstairs at 7:58 am and DH signed me in while I had contractions the whole time. 

Got into assessment and I couldn't even get into bed before having another seriously intense contraction with an extreme amount of pressure in my bottom. As soon as that ended I just got into bed and had another one. I would say they were 2 min apart but lasting over a minute so very little time in between. The nurse checked me which hurt a LOT, but then she wouldn't tell me how dilated I was because my waters were bulging and she said sometimes after waters break, the cervix collapses, so she wanted to get the doctor to check before she told us how dilated I was. She just said I was "doing very well" but I had no idea what that meant. I felt so awful but at the same time was worried I was only 4-6 cm and was going to be in that much pain for a lot longer! 
Basically the minute the nurse left the room to get the doctor, my water broke in one big burst, and I was overcome with the most painful I've ever felt in my entire life. I started screaming in agony and yelling that I needed to push right now. I actually was unable to stop myself from bearing down during the contraction. It was an irresistible urge and reflex like I'd heard people talk about but never experienced with dd1. 

Nurses came running into the room and I kept saying, "I NEED TO PUSH!" But they started yammering about how I couldn't push there and telling me to get into a wheelchair but I could NOT move and NEEDED to push so they quickly just wheeled me in the bed over to the labour & delivery room. Got in the room at 8:14 am. Was in total agony and immobilized by pain by managed to transfer to the l&d bed. I was surrounded by nurses and a dr and someone helped me get my pants off. It is all a blur of pain. I just kept yelling that I needed to push, and during my contractions all I could do was push - there was nothing I could do to stop myself! But since this was so fast and no one had even told me how dilated I was, I wasn't sure if I was even allowed to push or dilated enough yet? But they let me just push and I couldn't stop myself so kept pushing. 

They wanted me to move to my back (I was on my side) but I was in so much pain I couldn't even think about moving. Finally there was a tiny break in contractions and they managed to roll me over and break the bed very quickly. They could see the head and told me that in the next contraction they would direct my pushing and I would probably deliver my baby! So, that contraction started and I did one big push for the head, then a bunch of very short little pushes as I pushed the shoulders out, then pushed the rest of her out, and at 8:22 am she was born and on my chest, just 9 minutes after starting to push, and 24 minutes after arriving at the hospital! 

Even though it had been so agonizing and intense, as soon as it was over I felt so amazing and relieved! She was put on my chest and did take a bit to cry because she was stunned from the fast exit! But she did cry and was fine and I had lots of skin to skin while they stitched me back up. I experienced an endorphin rush I never had with dd1, and I was surprised when they told me I had 2nd degree tears because I felt no pain at first. I didn't even feel the freezing needles going in for stitching, which is sort of funny because I had no pain relief/drugs whatsoever (whereas with dd1 I felt EVERYTHING after despite having an epidural). I did start to feel after a bit more time but it was nothing major. Also, this time delivering the placenta was no big deal at all. Just delivered it in one easy push! Made me realize why others don't have a terrible experience and that the manual extraction I had last time really was terrible! Basically as soon as she was born I couldn't believe how happy I was that she was here already and that the experience was so much better than last time! My doctor of course missed the delivery, but the doctor there was so incredibly nice and so was our nurse! I had a wonderful experience and was allowed to have 90 min of skin on skin, I was able to nurse after about 20 min (she wasn't interested before then), and no one pushed me to give up my baby and go take a shower immediately. I was able to just bask in the glory of her birth! It was so wonderful and makes me want to cry just thinking of it! My stomach was also in a lot less pain after and I was able to walk to the shower without bending over etc! I felt amazing and euphoric for that entire first day of birth! :) So happy it is over now! It was so intense and scary at the time but so amazing in the end.


----------



## newbie2013

Great story lit! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm wondering what everyone's experiences are with gripe water vs gas drops? Gas drops sometimes help Melody, but sometimes don't and I was doing some research and have seen some people recommend gripe water instead. She also gets hiccups 3-4 times a day, and while I know they say the hiccups don't bother them, often they sound fairly painful and she starts crying and screaming if they last more than a few minutes. Plus, they get strong enough to force her to start spitting up, and then she screams more. It breaks my heart. :( I've heard the gripe water can help with hiccups. Just wondering what other thoughts/experiences have been? 

Other than that, things are going well. I'm finally feeling actually human and have started doing some housework again when M lets me sleep. We've had family visiting since Wednesday (my cousin from Wed - Sat, and now my MIL and BIL Sat - tomorrow). DH and I are exhausted from people and have decided that after this we don't want company for several weeks. We want to have some "family" time just us. The last two days we did go out and take a walk with M in a carrier and that was great. She falls asleep so quickly that way and was able to get a great nap in, I think the fresh air really is good for her. Now that I'm more comfortable using the carrier I think I'm going to try to get a walk in each day with her. 


newbie - I'm right there with you, I am struggling with one and I don't know how I would cope with two right now! That's great that you've got support from your mom though. 

Lite - That's great that Violet is doing so well! So sorry about the after pains though! That sounds awful! I hope that gets better/easier quickly. 

greats - sounds like you need to slow down a little and let yourself rest, if you can. 

Pompey - I'm sorry that it's been difficult to BF, but that's great that you're able to get 4-5oz when you express! Even if he won't take the breast, at least you are able to still provide breastmilk. Sounds like you do have a case of baby blues. :hugs: I understand, some days I feel very similar and it's hard to not get out of the house. I haven't really gone anywhere in 3 weeks and I feel so useless some days because I'm not even doing much housework (doctor didn't want me doing anything for at least 2 weeks). I'm hoping this passes for you soon and you feel better, I'm sure once you can get out you'll feel better. If it gets worse, definitely talk to your doctor! :hugs: 

Lite - I found the same thing, that by waiting to type out my birth story I ended up postponing writing it even longer because I wasn't up to do it once the hormones hit. The emotional crying is completely normal, I had the same problem. Hopefully it gets easier for you soon! Thank you for sharing your story! That's amazing how quickly it went. I'm so glad all went well! :)

I did wake Melody to feed at night if she went more than 4 hours. When we were in the hospital they actually wanted me to do every 3 hours, and once I got home if she lasted 4 hours I woke her up until she started gaining her weight back. I don't think you have to, but with M having jaundice and as much weight as she lost they wanted me to make sure we fed her. If Violet is having enough wet/poopy diapers that meet the "recommended output" then I wouldn't bother waking her at night if she'll sleep that long take advantage of the sleep! 


Vrogers & Lite - I'm so sorry though that your DH's are being grumpy! That's really frustrating when we're the ones who just went through a huge ordeal and our body and hormones are wrecked. I feel like the men just need to suck it up and deal with it without being grumpy or taking it out on us after everything we go through. I hope things get better soon! 

Slammer - oh constipation is awful! I'm so sorry nothing is helping! how much water are you getting? As a last resort I sometimes use dulcolax. It "claims" to be "easy" but it never goes easy for me, but it works. The cord stump for Jack doesn't sound good....I would definitely call the doctor just to make sure there's nothing wrong. 


Elonaire - what a doll! He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Ally2015

What a story lit!!! I Can't believe how fast it all happened!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati thanks for sharing! What a great story. Sounds very intense but I'm glad you had such a feeling of euphoria afterward. I swear I'm gonna finish my story today and post it!

Angel getting out on walks would be great for you and baby. Carriers are awesome. I'll break mine our this week I think. I did finally get some relief today. Tried benefiber and more Epsom salt. What a pain in the ass...literally, lol.

We did take Jack to the doc today and he said the cord stump was fine and the discharge and odor were normal. The dried bit was also hanging on by a thread, which I thought was too soon for it to be nearly detached, but he said it was OK. He just said to swab it clean and put some bacitracin on it once a day. By the next diaper change it had actually come off, so that will make everything easier. I just don't recall DD's being oozy and smelly like this.

He also got weighed and has gained a whole pound in just four days! He's past his birth weight already! 8 lbs 11 oz (birth weight was 8 lbs 7 oz). I patted my boobs and said "way to go girls!" Haha!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- thank you for sharing, sounds like it went fast and was intense! 

Slammer- glad everything is normal with his stump and no infection, I bet that's a relief. I giggled at your last sentence..that's so awesome! Glad everything is going well! 

I've been a bit discouraged and down about the BFing. I am kicking myself for not pumping more and getting up at least once in the night to pump. I have been pumping as much as I can (I admit it's harder during the week when I'm alone with the baby) just to stimulate. I'll get a couple drops maybe. I've started back drinking that fenugreek and blessed thistle drink (I may have already said that? I'm so tired!) and am waiting for the oxytocin medicine to come in the mail. I'm also awful at drinking enough water so I'm sure that doesn't help. 
Anyways, I just HATE formula because of the smell, the time and effort it takes to mix, all the spitting up, and this morning the baby woke at 3:30ish to eat and then wouldn't go back to sleep, then around 5 projectile spit up what looked like all of it. We think the formula went bad because the exp date is feb 2017 so we threw it out and are going back to the formula that seems better on her stomach. 
I really really am trying to remind myself she is getting fed and that is what matters, but I just miss BFing because of how close I felt to her and the whole experience. So hoping this medicine and the herbal drink helps and I can start back at least getting some breastmilk to her. 
I'm so sorry for the long complaining, I'll eventually get over it either way, just needed to vent really!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - sorry you're feeling discouraged about having to give formula and such. I hope these supplements help get your supply back up. Are you still nursing a bit to keep her used to it? 

Angel - sorry melody is struggling with gas! It's so hard to see them in distress. 
That amount of company sounds very exhausting. I don't blame you for not wanting company for a few weeks. I am struggling with having people visit as well. I want people to meet Violet, but when they come I just want them to leave the entire time and it always feels like they stay too long. We were disappointed not more family visited in the hospital, as I was feeling so happy that day and it would have been nice to get more visits over with early. Now it feels like we are 'wasting' our one week with DH off getting constant visitors. 
I had to laugh at myself after asking about waking Violet in the night because that night she ended up nursing for the ENTIRE night! I would put her down after a long feed only to have her wake 1 minute later wanting more! Oy. That is when my milk came in though so hopefully that doesn't happen again. Last night I did end up waking her after a 4-hr stretch which was tempting not to do but now I guess I'm glad I did because today when the HV came she was actually a bit jaundiced and they have to check her again in a day or two. It's nothing overly concerning and since she is feeding so well and having so many dirty diapers, it is likely to resolve itself. Sounds like you can relate if M was jaundiced too! I totally agree that 4 hours is sufficient for waking up. at the hospital they told me 3 hrs as well. Um, no thanks! As long as they feed lots during the day I'm not going to make things harder for myself at night! 

I agree our husbands should just suck it up and deal with it since we are going through a lot more than they are and need their help. Thankfully DH hasn't been as grumpy today but he was powering out this evening so I just sent him for a nap. 

Slammer - glad your issues have resolved. ;) Yay for Jack's weight gain! I also chuckled at your last comment. That's good his cord stump was nothing to worry about. Surprisingly, Violet's has fallen off already! Can't wait to read your birth story! It's so hard to find the time and motivation to write it all down. How is your dd liking being a big sister? 

AFM - Violet is feeding super well and having lots of dirty diapers. She somehow likes being put down even less than my dd1 did, so I have been co sleeping at night. She literally wakes up the second I put her down in the bassinet, and won't go back to sleep until she's nestled into my chest. My dd1 needed to co sleep a bit later on, but as a newborn she was still sleepy enough to not mind being put down for at least one stretch at night. I feel quite surprised we could possibly have a clingier baby than dd1! 
She has lost another 0.5 oz since coming home from the hospital so is 8 lb 8.5 oz now which the HV said was pretty good! I'm sure she'll gain her birth weight back in no time. 
She is pretty quiet so far unless she's hungry or we dare put her down. Her cry is quiet and grunty though, whereas my dd1's was high pitched and extremely loud! It's interesting seeing all the differences and similarities between them. I have to say I am SO in love and never stop marvelling at how cute she is. I am sure I am annoying everyone on my Facebook by posting a dozen photos per day! Hope you are all doing well! I have to say I am so happy to not be pregnant anymore! It feels so great, even with the postpartum healing and sleep deprivation!


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers I'm sorry BF has you down. I forget...what happened to bring your supply down? I hope you can get it back, but if not, try not to let regrets get in the way of enjoying feeding DD.

Literati that's great that Violet is feeding so well. Maybe she will be clingy early on and give you a break when she gets a bit older. I'm doing the same thing of noticing all the similarities and differences between my babes. Jack hates cold wipes on his bum, while DD couldn't have cared less lol.


----------



## slammerkin

Finally my birth story! Um, sorry it's so long, lol.

Around 5am monday I thought I may have sprung a tiny leak from my waters. I woke to a wet sensation and went to the bathroom and noticed it had dampened my underwear and shorts slightly in addition to my pantiliner. But nothing further happened, so I wasn't sure if it was my water or just some other leakiness. I also had a few contractions in the night that I felt a little in my back, but nothing convincing. 

I had some more contractions on and off after getting up for the day, but nothing strong or consistent. I tried to do some work online, but knew this was going to be my last day working since I wanted to take off Tuesday before my induction scheduled for Weds.

I went for a shower around noon. After the shower I walked out into the bedroom to get underwear, but felt a decent gush. It wasn't a huge flood but seemed highly unlikely to be anything other than my waters. I had a couple more small gushes when I went back to the toilet.

Nothing significant happened right away. A random contraction or two was all. I messaged DH about what happened and suggested he work his way home from the play place he'd taken DD to - they were just leaving to come home anyway.

I messaged my mom to start making her way down and texted with my sister to let her know things were probably going to happen today. She would be meeting us at the hospital at some point.

When DH came home I still wasn't having any consistent contractions. I waited until about 2:30 to call the midwife on call at the hospital and she wanted me to come in within 6 hours of water breaking (I was counting 12:30 as being the real break). I still needed to wait for my mom to get down to watch DD so I said I might be later than that.

I can't quite remember when contractions really started because I was distracted with DD and wasn't timing, but by 5:00 they were definitely coming on and when I actually started tracking they were every 2.5 minutes and nearly a minute long. I texted my sister that we were going to eat and head into the hospital so she said she'd start getting ready to leave.

We went to the hospital and checked in. I was 3cm and 70%. We got into a room and were just working through contractions and waiting for my sister to arrive. Like with my first I had more back pain than anything else, but I was working through it on the ball. My sister arrived around 8:30 and my contractions were starting to get really really painful in my back. I was vocalizing through them really loudly and cursing up a storm. The ball got uncomfortable after a while because of the pressure on my girl bits. I started laboring standing leaning over a high table and that was sort of working with DH massaging my back, but the back pain was still so bad and I just wanted to lay down. I was yawning after each one. I tried a few contractions kneeling and leaning on the back of the bed but that was horrible. I laid down sort of on my right side with my left knee up. My sister massaged my back from one side while DH was on the other side facing me as I clutched his hands for dear life through each contraction. I was really really struggling and was sweating and shaking. I was checked at some point and I was 6cm and 90%. My sister was encouraging me that since it was so intense things would probably go fast and it would be over soon. I even started to do some involuntary pushing. The midwife and doctor both asked if I was sure I didn't want an epidural because baby had been predicted to be over 9 lbs. I felt like they were trying to scare me, but at the same time it was so hard to get through the pain. I finally said to DH and my sister that I was thinking about getting the epidural. DH really thought I should and my sister was supportive either way. A couple more contractions sent me over the edge and I said I wanted it, so my sister immediately went to tell the nurse. 

I was still having some involuntary pushing and had to wait maybe 20 minutes for the anesthesiologist to get there. Only DH could be in the room for it. I had to sit on the edge of the bed and hunch over. I actually handled the 2-3 contractions I had during the insertion better than I thought I would, though it was still really hard to breathe through and stay still. It was supposed to take another 20 minutes to take effect and I was wondering how the hell I was going to make it another 20 minutes, but I actually felt relief almost immediately. I went back to laying a bit on my right side, but my right leg was getting more numb so I tried to lay on my left side too to even things out. It improved, but through the end I was still more numb on the right than left. 

Things immediately chilled out and slowed down. I worried a bit about the epidural slowing down/weakening my contractions, but my sister was watching the monitor and said they were still looking good - I just couldn't really feel them that well. It was nice to be able to relax and talk for a couple hours. I felt a little disappointed that I had failed to make it through naturally, but the feeling of relief was much greater. The pain had been so so bad - so far beyond what Avas birth had been like. I had never expected it to be so bad this time around. 

I think I got the epidural at 11:00 and shortly before 1:00am the midwife checked me and said it was time to have a baby! It was really weird, actually, because there was no physical indication for me that it was time. But hey, I wanted to have my baby, so OK, let's make a move. Up come the leg holders. My sister helped hold my left leg and DH held my right. I found it really strange and kind of frustrating to push with the epidural. While I could feel pressure (and the midwifes fingers all up in there stretching me ugh) I couldn't feel any urge to push. The midwife was telling me when to push for a little while but then she slacked off and I felt directionless. I started putting my hand on my belly so that I could feel when I was getting a contraction and just push then. It was frustrating. 

At some point the midwife was asking me about where I had my previous repair done and was making disapproving faces about how it was done. It really pissed me off. Like I really need you asking me about my repair and making faces while I'm trying to push for gods sake. I even said I could really do without the faces. But so apparently I had a tight band of scar tissue that wasn't stretching to let baby out. 

At some point then were putting oxygen to my face, which I hated, but they said it was for the baby, not me, so I had to do it. But I wouldn't let them hold it on me. I hate having people in my face, so I held it myself between contractions/pushes. The doctor came in at some point as well. 

I was starting to get really emotional with everything going on and tearing up. It was hard to keep calm and try not to cry.

Finally the doctor explained that she really thought I needed an episiotomy because of the scar tissue. She said they don't do it routinely, but in this case she was worried the tearing would be much worse if it had to go through that tissue. It was my choice. I looked to my sister, who's a nurse and has five kids, 4 natural deliveries. She agreed with the doctor. I trusted her opinion so I said OK. 

Once she made the cut, baby came out with the next push. I thought it was just his head but I guess it was his whole body because all of a sudden he was on my chest! I had my eyes closed so I was actually disoriented when I felt something on my face and was trying to bat it away...it was a towel then were rubbing him with. Once I realized it was him I completely broke down sobbing. That was totally different from my first birth where I didn't shed a tear when DD came out. In the end I pushed for 51 minutes this time.

He seemed fine and I even got him latched on almost immediately, which was awesome! But after a few minutes the nurse took him away to the warmer because he was still a little blue. The nurse did whatever it was that needed to be done and then my sister brought him back to me. 

While he was being tended to the doctor did my repair. I was thankful for the epidural then because I didn't need to be numbed, and while I felt pulling there was no pain. I also noticed the placenta sitting on the table, and thought it was strange I didn't even notice that coming out and wasn't asked to push for it or anything. 

Once I got the baby back he latched a bit more and I just snuggled him. It was nice to have him with me so soon. I didn't get to enjoy DD after she was born because of the placenta complications I had that resulted in a transfer from birth center to hospital.

I felt very positive about the birth right afterward because it was complication-free and I didn't have to be separated from my baby for a long stretch of time like I was with DD. But over the next few days I came to feel a little more emotional/sad about parts of it. The intense labor pain with this one was a little traumatizing and completely unexpected. And while I was happy that I got the epidural it still wasn't what I had planned on. Having an episiotomy was also something I never thought I'd get, though I think it was the right choice. And mostly I'm unhappy with how the pushing phase went with how unnatural and frustrating it was with so many people around me and how emotional I was during it. It's not a nice feeling to remember crying through much of that phase. One thing that was definitely good about this birth was that DH and I were more in tune and connected during it I think. He knew more what he was getting into and was better able to support me. It was really nice.

Ultimately I'm sad that I can't look back on either of my births without some sadness about how they went. But I have to be thankful for my two healthy, beautiful children. I won't have another and after two very different birth experiences I'm just glad I never have to do it again.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- thank you! Yes, I'll do skin to skin and have her latch and she'll suck for about 10-15 seconds before getting a little frustrated from no milk. We're also using the nuk simply natural bottles and those seem to help her keep a good latch! 
Oh wow, I'm sure you are ready to get some sleep after nursing all night! Glad you and new LO are doing so well though! 

Slammer- thank you for the encouragement! I think a lot of it was my ignorance actually. I never took a BF class and didn't really talk to anyone about it. There was a day or two delay where she had gotten all my colostrum but my milk was still coming in so she was starving. We had to give her a little formula and I started pumping, but I don't think I nursed her enough, especially overnight. 
If my milk decides to come back in I will definitely feed her as much as she wants, now I know! 
Wow, thank you for sharing your birth story! It's interesting how different places are about the epidural. They made dh leave the room and only a nurse and the anesthesiologist were in the room with me. 
I got a little emotional when you were talking about how emotional you got. I can understand looking back with some sadness. I am thankful my baby got here safe and healthy, but I still get bummed and frustrated at my body when I think of her birth process. 
Its good your dh was so supportive, that makes a world of a difference in my opinion!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - thanks for sharing your birth story! I find it interesting that we both couldn't handle the kneeling and leaning over something position for labour this time, and both liked standing and leaning on a higher surface! 

Sounds like it was a pretty hard labour and the pushing part sounds frustrating! That is pretty annoying your midwife slacked on the job directing you when to push. When I had my epidural with dd1, they definitely had to direct me the whole time but they never once slacked on that front, so I was never left feeling directionless, although I found the pushing phase to be absolutely horrible still. 

It's so interesting comparing different things about the labours/births and our babies, isn't it? Such as how emotional you felt this time! Makes you realize that there really is no experience that is totally alike and you certainly can't judge someone else's experience based on your own! I was quite shocked by the night and day difference between my labours! 
I'm sorry to hear you have some sadness surrounding both births. I understand having a bit of disappointment about certain things not going as planned. It's great you can now say you're done with labour and birth for good now, and will never have to go through it again! Hopefully the sadness you feel will subside and you can focus on the positive. It really sounds like you made the best decisions for you during your labour. Also, it's so great your DH was so in sync with you for the process and that your sister was there for you as well! 

Btw - that is appalling about your midwife making faces at your previous stitching job. That seems so unprofessional! I'm glad you made a comment to her. 

AFM - my lovely DH who is off this week to 'help' me went to bed at 7 and now I have to figure out how to put both dd1 and dd2 to bed by myself! He had a headache but "didn't want to leave me" so I told him to just go have a one hour nap while dd1 watched tv and then he could get up and help me again. Well when I went to wake him up he said his head was still pounding so he never got up, and now I'm completely alone! I'm pretty ticked off right now, tbh! Not sure what the use is in having him home.

Edited to add - DH finally woke up when he heard me screaming as dd1 threw a hard plastic doll at me and Violet (thankfully it missed Violet by a lot). I guess she isn't adjusting QUITE as well I thought. At least I have help with bedtime now, but still very annoyed.


----------



## Ally2015

angel - never tried gas drops but gripe water does help Isa with gas but he still can get very gassy and uncomfy. I hope he just settles in a few weeks. 

slammer0 amazing weight gain well done! i just read your birth story and not gonna lie- it bought tears to my eyes. I also feel a little sadness when i think back to mine. my contractions were so intense, i really wanted to go natural but i got an epidural. Like you it gave me a little relief and i felt more relaxed but the anesthetist took ages to come, and i had intense contractions as they were trying to do the epidural that it took ages. The contractions were traumatic for me, i still think back and shudder. I think they were so bad as Isa was back to back and they were just so intense and i took so long to dilate! i think very few have their labour go exactly as they planned. You did really well! it must be a strange feeling to know you are done with babies and labour now. 
I think i would only have one more also, but not for a few years.

vrogers- i hope supply ups itself soon but don't get down, main thing is baby is being fed. Have lots of skin to skin with her to help you get the closeness of bf?

lit- so glad Violet is doing well and hope the jaundice reoslves itself. i am sure it will since she is feeding and pooping lots! I think you just like to make clingy babies haha. Im sure it will get better, but at least you can enjoy lots of newborn cuddles :)
hope your dh is a bit more helpful! sorry to hear about dd1, i think she must be feeling a lot of different emotions etc about sharing her mum and having a sister. 


AFM- we had a bad sleepless night, isa just seemed so restless and wouldn't settle in crib or even in our bed. DH and I are exhausted, but poor dh had to get up and go to work. i could tell he just wanted to sleep and forget about work. I feeling quite emotional i think from the sleep loss and would just love an hour to myself tonight with dh to cuddle and just watch something silly and random. That sounds like an impossible task, but maybe isa will settle better later.
i think these first weeks are the hardest! i really am looking forward to when isa sleeps more at night.

on a more positive note- i have my massage tomorrow!
Sorry for the long post!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Great birth story. Thanks for sharing. Your emotions really came through. I don't think I'll have another one. Maybe it is too early for me to decide but baby z is really taking a toll on me physically and emotionally. I'm worried about how I'll cope going back to work and then when my mum leaves. Not receiving much from dh right now as he's dealing with family issues. Not sure how much he'll step up once my mum leaves... :-(


----------



## vrogers

Ally- yes skin to skin does at least help with the closeness feeling! 
Enjoy the much deserved massage, maybe you can even get a nap in! That sounds amazing 

Newbie- I know you weren't talking to me but I so relate to how you feel! Dh and I always wanted 2 but this newborn stage is ROUGH on us. The first week we both said no more, I've since decided I won't throw out the idea of baby number 2 this early in but dh constantly says he doesn't want any more. 
I'm sorry you aren't getting much support from dh right now. It's hard enough WITH support. I hope he does step up once your mom leaves

Lillian's stomach was upset all day yesterday from that formula, by the time we went to bed she was a little fussy so dh burped her for about 30 min in different positions, fed her, and then she slept from about 1am until 7:30. She had been majorly fighting sleep and I do feel much better after the awful night before that!


----------



## AliJo

I haven't really had much time or willpower to reply to everyone the last couple of days. I've been reading along, but still need to catch up on some of it.

Definitely want to say congratulations to Elonaire! Freddy is totally adorable! Awesome job on doing it without pain relief! 

Thank you for the birth stories Lite and Slammer! I still need to really read them instead of scanning them. 

Vrogers - Are you still putting her to the breast? Non nutritive suckling is a good way to stimulate as well.

I don't really have time to reply to everyone right now. I'm going to try to catch up with everyone later. 

Baby T is starting to be awake more in the morning which makes the mornings long because he's fussy. I got some gripe water and I'm trying that. He's also starting to be extremely fussy at night before bedtime. He definitely follows the PURPLE crying on that. I feel pretty much at a loss of what to do for him. If it's just the crying for no reason there really is nothing you can do except try to comfort them, but it's so hard. 

He is starting to smile, though!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I think you're right that dd1 has a lot of mixed emotions to process about being a big sister. She is so happy and in love with her that I forget it's still a hard adjustment for her. Then she has those moments of acting out and I realize there's a lot more going on under the surface. 

I'm sorry Isa had such a rough night! That makes everything harder to cope with during the day. Sounds like your poor DH is going to have a rough day at work. 

Make sure you talk to someone if you continue feeling quite down. :hugs:

VRogers - Sounds like you and DH are both having quite a bit of trouble adjusting to having a newborn. It is a huge change and don't feel bad about it being difficult to process. DH and I had trouble adjusting to dd1 as well. I think he actually was depressed for the better part of her first year! And I had such a horrible labour and birth experience that I shuddered at the thought of having two kids for a couple months! I would see parents at the park with two kids and just cringe because I couldn't believe they had gone through birth TWICE! Haha. But I did come around eventually and I'm so glad I had a second! So I wouldn't base any decisions on whether or not to have more kids in the early days. Give it a year or two or even three and see how you feel! :) Lots of :hugs:.

Newbie - I'm also sorry you're having trouble adjusting to life with a baby. Like I said to VRogers, I wouldn't jump to any final decisions about more kids in the early days. It is all so difficult at first and you just need to get through that fog and come out the other side! 
I'm sorry your DH isn't being very supportive and is preoccupied with his own family situation. When I had dd1, my DH had just started a new job with a steep learning curve and was very stressed. He worked long hours and also seemed depressed at home. He barely helped with dd1 at first even though his personality is usually to be very involved and share responsibility (except when he has a headache and goes to bed at 7, of course). It was very difficult and I felt like I was doing it all on my own. But dd1 did eventually get easier and more interactive, and I got into a groove and was able to manage and actually not feel lost anymore. And DH gradually came out of his funk and although it's been the hardest thing that's ever happened to our marriage, it has made us stronger for it! Not saying any of those things will happen to you, but just wanted to relate and say I know how hard it is when your DH is distracted and not very helpful. It is really tough. I hope he will start being more supportive soon.

Ali - good to hear from you. It sounds like baby T is quite a difficult baby. Dd1 was pretty challenging as well as we definitely had some rough times in those early days. She stayed very needy but we eventually found our rhythm and I was able to read her better so at least I felt a bit more in control and less stressed after a little while. I'm sure soon you'll figure out what baby T's triggers are soon, and although they won't be able to be avoided completely I'm sure, he will hopefully get a bit easier to manage during his fussy periods! Lots of hugs! You're amazing for managing as well as you have. I was about to have a fit just thinking of putting both kids to bed last night, so no idea how you've managed and kept your sanity doing it several times per week! You're an all star!

AFM - I'm super emotional and had a big cry this morning because my mom has been making comments at two and three days old that Violet is "spoiled" already from being held. Um, what!? I firmly believe you cannot "spoil" a newborn (or a baby at all, in my opinion) by holding them! But to imply I am supposed to not hold my 4-day-old!? It's absolutely ridiculous. I remember this from when dd1 was born. People are so bloody opinionated about the dumbest things and judge you for actually loving your own baby.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I have a few times, I know I definitely could more! Thankfully she still has a good latch and does suckle for anywhere from 10-30 seconds 

Literati- thank you so much for the encouragement!! I have done the same thing when I see 2+ kids haha but I try to remember this is just one stage and she won't be this way long which is good and sad at the same time!
About your mom, what the heck?! I don't understand why people think you can spoil a baby especially a baby that new! They don't have the ability to manipulate you when they are that little, I say you hold that baby as much as you want. I'm sorry she upset you!


----------



## vrogers

Forgot to add the oxytocin nasal spray just came in the mail, just took the first dose and am supposed to wait 15 min before BFing. Hope this works!


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - BF is really something you need support and good advice on, and it's sad so many women don't get that. I'm lucky to have a strong BF tradition in my family so I got the best advice from my mom and sister. Without that it can be very hard to know what to do! I'm sorry you also have some sadness about Lillians birth. I guess it's pretty common to have these feelings. It's hard bringing a child into this world!

I'm glad Lillian had a nice sleep after being so unsettled the night before. 

Literati - I noticed that similarity in our labors too on positions! You also have two very different birth experiences. I agree - having two births under my belt now I understand much more how it can be so individual and you never know what someone else's experience was like.

Sorry DH nearly abandoned you with bedtime! Goodness you're only a few days out from birth. I can't imagine. I have to do the evening on my own tomorrow when DH works and I'm already dreading it.

And oh lord about your mom saying Violet will be spoiled. Completely agree that you can't spoil a baby. You just keep on doing your own thing girl!

Ally - I shudder thinking back on the contractions too. I had a few spasms of back pain in the first few days after birth and it was like a flash back to labor and horrible. I suppose this is the norm really - to have mixed emotions about birth. It's a hard journey.

I'm sorry Isa had a bad night. I know the exhaustion well. Just so what you have to to get through. DH and I did a lot of trading off naps when DD became a crap sleeper. 

Newbie - I wasn't sure about another kid after DD was born either. Though it was less about how she was and more about her traumatic birth. But just don't worry about it for now. A few years may change your mind. And that sucks that DH is so wrapped up in family stuff. I hope he can get more involved with baby Z soon.

AliJo - that is rough that T is having PURPLE crying. I don't know how I would handle that either. I hope it passes very soon for you both!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the encougement, ladies. I haven't completely ruling it out yet, but I'm in my late 30s and this baby was 4 years in the making and is an ivf baby. I doubt we'll be able to have another naturally and the ivf took such an emotional and physical toll on me that I'm not keen to do it again. I still have one frozen embryo, so that could be our only chance.

I'm sorry we've had a couple of babies (and parents) having rough nights. I've been grateful that baby Z has been settling quite well at night... Until now when he's just stopped screaming after an hour of it. Hope he settles now!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - that's true! It is good and sad at the same time how fast it goes. It's fun as they grow up, but I know from dd1 how short of a time they are small like this. It is already making me sad this time around! 
Thanks - I'm glad you agree on the babies not being manipulative front! It was a dumb comment. 

Slammer - Thanks. :) I'm definitely not about to change anything, but it sucks feeling judged! 
Good luck with your evening by yourself tomorrow. That would be so tough! At least your dd occasionally can go to sleep on her own. Have you found her sleep has regressed at all since Jack arrived, or is she still doing well? I hope you can manage and don't get too stressed! Will this be your first evening without DH? 

Newbie - that makes sense with your long fertility journey that you might not be up for having another. What a blessing this one is! I hope if you do end up wanting another that it all works out. 

That is good Baby z is mostly having decent nights. I hope his screaming session didn't last long!


----------



## newbie2013

It didn't but he woke again to feed after 45 minutes!


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- I agree, that's why I wish I had taken the BF class. That's good you have the support of people who have been there and can advise you! 

I hope everyone is able to get at least some sleep!


----------



## newbie2013

I keep meaning to say that I got some cloth nappies/daipers - not enough to use all the time but enough to try them out. I have to say, they're so easy to use and deal with. If anything they're easier to put on and take off than disposable and I'm surprised that the rinsing and washing of them isn't as bad as I thought it would be - just rinse and put in the pail liner then turn that out into the washing machine. The wash cycle is long, but that's OK. The only hassle I have is with the cotton liners that I got because they take forever to dry as we don't get much sun on our balconies. The microfiber ones dry super quickly. They give baby Z such a cute big butt when he's wearing them too


----------



## slammerkin

Cloth diaper bums are so cute. I did some CD with my first early on, but DH was really bad at them so I gave up when I went back to work, since he was doing so much of the diapering while I was gone. 

Jack is a poop monster, sheesh! One or two poops during the night and another three this morning. 

Speaking of poo - since I finally got things moving for myself I now can't stop pooping. Ughhhhh..I can't win. And I think I have a hemorrhoid from straining while constipated. Still too scared to take a look at things down below. Anyone else suffer hemorrhoids? :(


----------



## newbie2013

I spoke too soon with the cloth diapers! Baby Z hadn't pooped for about 6 days and had an epic one today - of course on a day where I was using the cloth diapers! Meaning, I had to rinse it off rather than just throw away - and that was after an emergency bath (due to extreme bm!). It was so enormous I got my mum to take a photo to send to dh - lol! Although, I'm pretty sure if he was in a disposable it would have been a blow out but the CD kept it contained.

No haemorrhoids here, thankfully, but I did have at the end of pregnancy. I found it helped to put my feet up on a low step while trying to go when constipated. It took the pressure off and lessened the need to strain. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I'm also sorry you didn't get enough BFing support. Thanks for the well wishes on sleep. I actually had my most decent night yet. Violet woke up slightly more often than the night before to feed, but I didn't have to get up to change as many diapers so I was able to get right back to sleep after. Hope you had an ok night as well! 

Slammer - haha, Violet is a poop machine as well! I had to change 5 poopy diapers during the night alone a couple nights ago! She goes like 3 times during a feed so I am learning to wait until she is fully done before I change her! :haha: 
I am sorry you might have a hemorrhoid! I don't think I have one yet but I remember thinking I likely had one with dd1. It did end up resolving itself fairly quickly so hopefully that will be the same for you. 
How is your dd liking being a big sister? 

Newbie - I'm glad cloth diapers have mostly been working out well for you! I am too lazy to do all that laundry. 

AFM - in the evenings I've been getting the baby blues. I think that's when the tiredness really hits. Last night was the worst yet and I cried for hours after I put Violet down in her bassinet and offered to cuddle dd1 for a while but she rejected me and said she wanted to cuddle with her daddy instead. I have ALWAYS been the favourite so I immediately burst into tears and then cried and cried thinking about all the lovely times we had when it was just the two of us, and now that DH is having to do so much with her while I tend to Violet, I felt we had lost our special bond. I don't think we actually have, but I was in hysterics about it at the time. Such an emotional time this first week is.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - What type of cloth diapers did you end up getting? There are so many out there! I really wish I could do both disposable and cloth but without a washer and dryer hook up in our apartment it would be too much of a headache. 

I hope whatever decision you come to about more children it works out for you. One might be perfect for you! 

Slammer - It's amazing what we can handle when forced to. He was perfect last night! Usually when he's crying at night it seems that he is tired, but can't fall asleep. He slept all through the evening yesterday and I thought I was in for it for overnight, but he continued to sleep. I don't know if the gripe water was to credit or not. Going to try it again tonight.

I'm sorry both births cause you a little sadness to look back on. I'm glad you didn't have complications, though! Being able to be with baby right away is amazing. My first was definitely worse than my second. I guess my second birth the only thing I kind of regret is getting the epidural because I was SO CLOSE. At the same time I was scared to do it without it because it was so awfully painful. I remember being a bit frustrated with the nurse while I was getting my epidural because I had to move to sit on the edge of the bed and moving was so difficult for me at the time because the pain was so great. She didn't seem the least bit understanding. She was pregnant with her first. I remember thinking "Just you wait.. just you wait.." 

I can't believe she was making faces.. That's awful! I don't think many realize how insensitive a lot of what they say or do can be. I just read an article about a doctor that ended up being hospitalized at her own hospital and realizing how awful some of the stuff they say really is. She realized she said many of the same things and when she finally recovered and was able to return to work it changed how she acted and said things. 

Vrogers - I would definitely keep her on the breast as much as possible! Their suckling is a much better stimulate than pumping. 

Lite - Ugh, I grind my teeth so bad at comments like that! You can't "spoil" them and it's scientifically proven you can't. Not until they start to figure out "Hey, if I do this they do this!" Which can start developing around 6 months. I honestly would rather my child be a little spoiled and have them know that I am there for them vs not being spoiled at all and doesn't come to me when they need to. I have an aunt who I was talking to about having difficulties putting T down at night and she likes to say "My girls put theirs in the crib since day one and never had any problems" Um, okay. Way to just dismiss me like it's my fault. Tried that, failed. Thanks for nothing! 

I'm sorry DD1 isn't adjusting as well as you thought she was. I think it's to be expected. It comes out in different ways. I'm sure most of the time at their age they don't even realize why they're so upset or feeling different when a big life change happens. They're still learning to process. It seems DS1 is starting to calm down a bit for me, so give it a couple of weeks and I'm sure things will start to be more normal. 

It definitely is interesting to see the differences!

That was a fast labor! I felt like mine was fast, but it wasn't. It just went fast as soon as things picked up. That's great that you didn't feel the tearing! If I remember right during schooling they said a lot of the times they don't have to give any numbing agents because the pressure from baby ends up numbing it down there.

Ally - I hope you enjoyed your massage! Oh how I would love one. I'm so sore and stiff from all these co sleeping nights. I also really need to go to a chiropractor. He'd probably do an x-ray on me and wonder how I even manage to walk! 

I'm sure I didn't catch up with everyone, but it's so long already! 

I messaged the clinic about T's feeding issues. I figured I'd better be safe. It definitely sounds like he's aspirating some while eating. I'm pretty sure no matter what it is I'm going to have to manage it, but at least then his pediatrician is aware. 

T had a much better night last night. I don't know if it was luck or if it was the gripe water. He's pretty fussy this morning, but he's also ready to nap and is fighting it. Doesn't help when O is all over me and making noise.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm so sorry that DD1 rejected you! I'm sure you haven't lost that bond either, but it might take her some time to come around. I was afraid that what was going to happen with DS1, but he's still all over me and that sometimes makes things complicated. I'm sure the baby blues and being tired are connected. I definitely feel more down when I'm tired lately. 

No hemorrhoids here.. I don't think. I've been dealing with constipation, though. I really should try to get it under control. Not that I haven't been trying, but it's definitely not under control.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - thanks. Dd1 is still doing surprisingly well most of the time. It just comes out in certain moments of frustration, especially when she is tired. I agree they don't even necessarily realize what is making them upset in a way. I'm glad your ds1 is calming down now. Makes sense that it would take a little while. 

That was a very dismissive and annoying comment for your aunt to make. People like that tend to take credit for their babies' individual personalities thinking it's something THEY did when really it's just how their baby was. If they had ended up having a baby who wouldn't sleep for longer than a minute in a crib, I guarantee they would be doing the same thing as you! I have a friend who said she would NEVER co sleep (although she didn't judge anyone who did), and her first two babies were easy and never required it. She just had her third a few months ago, and this one will only sleep while being held! I felt quite vindicated.

I am also sore from co sleeping. I forgot the awkward position it forces you to be in for long periods of time! Sleeping with a toddler is quite different.


----------



## AliJo

Ha, third post! I don't feel like editing. 

Something I meant to say. I managed to get out of the apartment yesterday and it felt great. It was with the boys and DH. We just headed over to a strip mall so I could look for new bras since my old ones are definitely too small. They didn't have any nursing ones, but I have had no luck with those. I have a hard time finding bras that fit well and are comfortable. I was a bit nervous to take both boys with T being fussy and O not listening very well. It turned out well, though! T slept the whole way there, while we were there, and back! It's a 40 minute drive both ways. O was good and just wanted to take me around the store. Only had a little bit of a fit when we walked away from some stuffed animals. He absolutely loves his stuffed animals. I got him a fish and when we were at the check out I told him that he had to have it scanned first. He didn't fuss and when she handed it back to him he said "Thank you!" He melts my heart when he's so polite! The first time he ever said it, he did it without us ever prompting him. Now we sometimes prompt him, but he won't say it. He usually does it on his own as he did with the cashier. 

Anyways, it was super nice to get out. Even the car ride was amazing. I really want spring to arrive so I can take the boys to the park and on walks. Going to be ordering a baby carrier soon. I'll wear T and push O in the stroller. If I feel generous when I'm by myself I'll tie our dog to the stroller to join!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Right! Although, with my toddler I get feet in my face, have to pull him back from the edge, wake up to him on the floor crying, sometimes end up with him trying to lay on my face. It goes on! :haha:

Yeah, my aunt is pretty bad about stuff like that. I even bring up things that have been studied repeatedly and she dismisses it as not mattering.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - DD is doing good so far, but we'll see what happens when I'm on my own. So far she likes to look at Jack and gives him hugs and kisses. She hasn't been upset at him crying yet. She likes to watch us change diapers. I tried to do bedtime with her last night, but she wanted me to stay until she fell asleep and it was taking too long. I heard Jack fussing so DH and I had to trade off. She was pissed for a minute but got over it quick and she and DH snuggled till she was asleep. She also came into our bed at some point last night. That is the first time she's come out of her room during the night since he was born. She's actually been amazing with sleeping until last night. 

Sounds like an emotional time with your DD1. I'm sure you still have that strong bond. It's healthy for her to develop more of an attachment to DH too. I'm used to rejection after DD favored DH for nearly a year until last spring. It makes my life easier when she prefers him, lol.

AliJo - glad T had a better night last night! 

Yeah, so many health care providers don't seem to think the things they say and do through. Must be why I don't click with many of them. 

I feel the same about the epidural. I probably would have been so close and reached the end sooner if I didn't get it, but like you said, it was so painful.

Glad you had a great trip out of the house! I've only been out twice since getting home from the hospital - both times to take Jack to the doctor. I want to go to H&M for more nursing tanks and Target for some random things, but I just haven't been up to it despite planning on it the last two days.

I'm also sore from cosleeping! Mostly just my neck, which also gives me a headache.


----------



## pompeyvix

Thanks for sharing your birth story , slammer. I am sorry it didn't go the way you wanted it too and I am shocked at the comments the nurse made about your down below area when you were at your most vulnerable :growlmad: I am glad Ava is adjusting well to being a big sister , she sounds very much like Anabella with the hugs and kisses she constantly gives! I hope your first night without DH goes well. 

Ali - I am glad you had a better night with T, that must be a relief! I am with you on how much I want to get out of the house. I am struggling with that as I am not really a home body , yet since Jamie was born, I've only been out 3 times! I too am looking forward to milder weather and lighter evenings to get out and about more. I bought a wrap called a papoozle which I tried Jamie in the other day. It is a stretchy wrap and so easy to use and Jamie loved it. I'd definitely recommend it if you are looking to buy one. 

LL - I totally get the emotions you are feeling right now. It's such a varied time of complete highs and lows! Sorry your DD1 rejected you for Daddy, but try not to let it get to you. She is just adjusting and it's hard for her. She will be a mummies girl again soon enough :hugs: Anabella's behaviour went downhill for the first few days we were home, but she has settled now and she is back to her normal self which is good!

newbie & vrogers - sorry you are finding the newborn stage so hard. It is and I don't think anything can really prepare you for it. I struggled when Anabella was a newborn and found myself wishing time away. It's only now I have Jamie that I realise what a short space of time they are so little for & I am trying to make the most of it. Just remember , everything is just a phase and every difficult phase will pass with time :hugs:

AFM - Yesterday we found out Jamie has a hole in his heart :cry: He was born with a heart murmur and had a follow up scan yesterday where it was discovered. We have another scan Friday and another next week and it's likely he will go on medication. 75-80% of babies born with a hole in the heart close by the age of 12 months. However, there is a chance he may need to have surgery but at this time it is too early to tell. My poor poor boy :cry: Whilst he was being scanned with a cold probe (for 20 mins) he was such a good boy. Hr had some milk and then I gave him my finger to suck and I stroked his head until he fell asleep :cloud9: I am really worried and I just hope it heals itself. 

Expressing is going really well. I am averaging approx 6oz per time. I am expressing 6 times over 24 hours and am getting quite a stash built up. I am not sure how its going to work when my husband is back at work next week, but I am going to certainly try my best to maintain what I've been doing so far. I keep trying Jamie back on the boob, but he just isn't interested :(


----------



## Ally2015

I'm just quickly skimming, sounds like we have a lot of tired ladies and some feeling blue. I'm feeling the same, tired & down
I had my massage today and it was divine ,was great to get out for a few hours.

Slammer- congrats on being able to poo &#55357;&#56876;

Pomp- sorry to hear about Jamie, I hope it resolves itself m he won't need surgery. Sending you a big hug!

Ali- glad you managed to get out! 

Will catch up properly tomorrow, hope everyone gets a good sleep tonight and sorry that I missed some of you out x


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - I'm sorry he isn't interested! Something I might suggest is using a shield to get him started back on the breast. I don't like the shield overall, but I'm wondering since it will be more like the bottle's nipple if he will use it? I used a shield to get DS1 from the breast to the bottle. What I did is I started him on the breast with the shield, then half way through feeding with him still close to me I switched and he took the bottle just fine. I did that a few times and he then would start taking the bottle without doing the trick. If you can do that but reversed maybe it will work. Then you'll have to work on removing the shield, but it would be more familiar to be at the breast and possibly make it easier. 

Thanks for the suggestion! After a quick look I don't think I could get it. Doesn't seem to be available in the United States. It looks super comfortable, though. 

Slammer - There isn't even a H&M in Iowa. I could order online, though. I had to go take a gander at their stock for nursing stuff. Much better than most places I have looked! I may need to get some now. 

Ally - Glad you enjoyed your massage! 

T's pediatrician got back to me and she suspects he has a very mild congenital abnormality of his airway. Said it should go away in time as the cartilage firms up. She just kind of wants to check his weight, but other than that she feels okay waiting till his 2 month to see him. I'm relieved that it should start to resolve on it's own and hopefully sooner rather than later. 

I'm not concerned about his weight, but I'll probably go ahead and have it checked since she wants to. I did an unofficial check and he was 10.6 lbs. So he's gained over a pound in two weeks. I'd say he's okay in that department!


----------



## Literati_Love

That is great that some of you have gotten out of the house a couple times in just the first week or two! I haven't left the house a single time yet, and don't really feel the desire to. I would like to maybe take an outing to a coffee shop on Friday before DH has to go back to work. 

Slammer - I'm glad your dd is adjusting well so far and she isn't too bothered by the changes! I hope she keeps that up when your DH goes back to work. That's great she's been sleeping really well too! 
My dd1 also isn't disturbed by Violet's crying and she absolutely loves holding her and comments about how cute she is constantly. It's very sweet seeing her as a big sister. I also expected her to be more attention seeking but she hasn't been so far. However, I worry she'll get a lot worse for that when DH is back at work as well. I am sad he has to go back so soon. It doesn't feel like enough time at all. 
I may have to check out h&m online and order some stuff! 

Pompey - that's good your dd's behaviour has gotten better now and she is adjusting well. 

I'm so sorry about Jamie having a hole in his heart! That must be so scary and sad to find out. I truly hope and pray it corrects itself and he doesn't need surgery. Poor little guy! 

VRogers - so glad you enjoyed your massage. Sorry you're also down and tired but at least we can all relate. I am very UP and down so actually for the most part way happier than I've ever been, but then with really low lows every once in a while. 

Ali - I'm glad your outing felt so good! Sorry to hear about the abnormality in T's airway! I hope it clears up soon. 
It sounds like his weight gain is great!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. So sorry for the replies I miss, just seem to have no time


Ll- the first week was realy hard. My toddler kept saying I didnt love her! I managed to spend time huggi her when the baby slept. She is ok now.
They adjust but it is heartbreaking. I sobbed too. Hang in there!

Vix- so sorry to hear about Jamies heart. Must be a worry for you. Hope you get answers soon.

How is everyone doing?

Iife seems back to normal here. Obviously more hectic and with less sleep but she really has just slotted in. My anxiety seems alot more controlled now meds are working and my OH also got a payrise so that is good. My car is broke though!


----------



## Ally2015

now sitting propely to catch up

newbie- i can see then why baby z might be the only one, he is truely a blessing then :) i really wanted to do cloth but left it too late. we use a more environmentally friendly nappy though- naty nappies. 

lit- perhaps dd1 is just jealous that your attention is now also on dd2 and favouring her dad at that moment. It must be hard but totally normal. My mum said i was so jealous of my little brother that i used to favour my dad also. 

ali- yes massage was lovely, you should try to book one at some point. fingers crossed his congenital abnormality will just sort itself andit's good you know what it is now also.

ali-slammer- also sore from co -sleeping- my neck, ouch!!

midnight- nice to hear from you, thats great dh got a payrise but sorry about your car! that is great that things seem more normal and anxiety is lower. 

AFM- so i had my lovely massage yesterday which was just divine and well needed but in general i can get quite blue. i think isa has been very demanding and hard work and my days can seem so monotonous. I am going to try and get out for half an hour today and maybe start a book so i can add something different to my day.

on a more positive note, i weighed myself. I am about 10 pounds above my pre preg, and i haven;t made any real effort. i think i gained about 3 stone in pregnancy so i am pretty chuffed!I think the breastfeeding and appetite being smaller has helped. I used to run before, and i am looking forward to starting that up again at some point.


----------



## newbie2013

I'd like to get back into exercising soon too. I went for a short walk yesterday and it exhausted me. Hopefully I can continue to get more and more active. I need to - only three weeks before I have to go back to work - thinking about that makes me want to cry even though I love my job. Can't imagine how I'm going to cope with baby Z and work. Hoping he'll be in more of a routine by then.

Speaking of which, those of you with older children and bfing, how and when did you start getting your babies into a feeding routine? Right now, I'm feeding on demand. He's slow at gaining weight so I want to give him as much as he wants until he catches up.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, this is my 3rd attempt to wotits in here in 2 days lol.. U wrote long comment other day then phone played up and it didn't post.. Then yesterday I wrote whilst in bed and fell asleep mid post lol., Hun that Suns up my last few days haha.. 

Thanks lit and slammer for your birth stories, 
Lit your experience reminds me of my last birth .. Very quick and intense at the end x I have to say this birth was nowhere near as intense and i was really nervous it would be the same ..glad you felt so positive after tho and had a nice day with your new little one.., love the name..sort your dd1 is struggling a little bit. By little boys is 3 and wanting pits of extra cuddles. I feel really guilty all the time. Ive been trying to stick to bedtime routines and things we would normally do together as much as poss he has also been asking daddy to take him to park ect and I felt really bad :( 

Slammer/ sorry you ended up with episiotomy. I can't believe the comments u got from the nurse when u were at such a vulnerable position. I did smile when I read that u have her comment a back :) 

Pomp/ sorry Jamie has hole in heart , everything crossed hon that it rectifies itself in time x my toddler has had to have a couple of operations over last two years I j is how worrying it can be.

Ally glad you enjoyed your massage, sorry you have been feeling a little down , it's very tiring at times and days seem the same. Go u with the weight loss !! That's fab.. I'm wanting to start eating more healthy and exercise. Ollie is only 3 weeks tomoz but I feel I need to start soon. I have tried this week but keep popping to biscuit drawer in kitchen ha.. Ive read it's not good time when u r b/ feeding.. 

Newbie , sorry you are havivg to go back to work hon, I hope you get some routine sorted so u can feel more settled &#65039;xx hugs 

Midnight, good to hear u r doing ok, nice that DH has got pay rise, typical your car breaks around same time !! &#128513;glad your anxiety is improving ..

Little update, ollie been very clingy last few days and toddler decided he wants to spend nights in our bed which makes night times very difficult, thankfully last night toddler slept through so we got a catch up but last few night been very tiring .. He doesn't like being put down at all so im constantly cuddling him. He seeks to get wind everytine he is on his back. Ive tried propping him up but as soon as I put him down he cries :( 
He also get very upset just before he pops and it flies out of him :( not sure if this is normal as can't remember this with other x


----------



## AliJo

Apple - I believe it can be normal for them to be fussy before a BM. It's too bad he's so clingy he can't be put down. Have you tried swaddling him? You could try snuggling him to sleep while he's beside you as well and see if you can sneak away? I did that with DS1. Of course you need to be able to leave them safely on the surface you put them to sleep on. 

Newbie - With my first he just ended up eating whenever he wanted to. He kind of made his own pattern, but generally it was on demand. I guess when he was 6 months and started eating solids is when it really hit a good rhythm because I'd feed him a meal then BF and generally a nap right after. I think T is going to be an on demand eater for as long as he's having issues. We have a lot of short feedings because it just gets to be too much and I need him to settle and then feed again. 

Ally - Lucky.. I wish I was just 10 lbs away. I was losing then I gained a little back because I was shoving too much crap in my mouth since I couldn't sit down for a meal. I'm being more conscious of what I'm eating again. Half the time I don't get to eat what I want for lunch because I make DS1 something then he won't eat it so it becomes mine. I'm also not getting much for exercise. Our apartment is small so even walking around doesn't give me much. I need to start getting out for walks daily.

T is really demanding as well. I'm glad you are getting some time to yourself, though. It does help! 

Midnight - I'm glad things are settling for you. I wish things felt normal to me. I think they would if T didn't have some feeding issues and wasn't so fussy. 

Pomp - I'm sorry I forgot to comment on Jamie's heart condition, I promise I didn't overlook it! I really hope it closes for him! With such high chances I truly believe it will. It sounds like it is one of the openings that babies have in their heart while in the womb. They're suppose to close pretty quickly after birth, but sometimes they don't. They have a different flow of blood while in the womb. 

When will they be doing a follow up scan?

AFM - I'll be taking T in to get his weight checked today. I know he's gaining well, but it's good to have it actually checked in case he slows down then they will know that it might be affecting him. I think it affects him while he's on his back flat as well. His bassinet that I use for him is at a slight incline. Well last night I finally tried to use the crib since I got it set up to use as a bedside co sleeper and when he's on his back in it he'll sometimes do some of the breathing noises that he does while feeding. They don't stick around but it's enough to start to stir him and he wakes up. He does a lot better on his side, but in the crib he doesn't really stay on his side since it's so firm. He slept about half the night in it fitfully and I finally just pulled him over to bed with me and he slept a lot better since he could stay on his side. At least I felt a little more comfortable since if he did roll away somehow he would just end up in the crib. 

Bad thing is, he's starting to outgrow the bassinet I have for him. Thinking I may have to order a rock and play since they seem larger and have the incline he needs. I'll be bringing up the flat laying issue with the nurse when I go in so they're aware. 

I can't catch a break with the sleeping issues.. I swear!


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - good to hear from someone who can relate. I'm glad your toddler is adjusting now. Sorry you had to feel the heartbreak of it as well though. 
Very wonderful that life is feeling more normal and that your husband got a pay raise! That's always one less thing to worry about! Too bad about your vehicle though. Car repairs are so expensive. 


Ally - yes, I definitely think it stems from a bit of jealousy. It does sound like Isa is a lot of hard work, and I'm sure it can easily become too much. That sounds like a great idea to mix things up and get out for a little bit and also to start a new book! I loved reading while on maternity leave last time. So far I don't have the mental capacity but hopefully I will manage to get some reading in soon.
Well done on the weight loss! BFing makes it so much easier (for most people)! I still have a LOT to go at only 6 days postpartum, but I love seeing the number on the scale go down every single day even though I am still having lots of treats and am not exercising at all. I'm sure at this point a lot of it is just fluids and swelling going away but won't be long before the fat burning starts.
It sounds like you might be feeling down a bit longer than is normal. Please don't hesitate to talk to someone if you don't feel better soon! :hugs: 

Newbie - I always fed on demand! I am a firm believe in the benefits of feeding on demand. It is actually great for baby and helps your supply and ensures your baby gets the higher quality/higher fat milk. I would say you could try to get on a loose routine around 6 weeks, but I would never ever hesitate to feed in the between times when baby needs it. It's just so important!
I'm so sorry you have to go back to work soon. I can't imagine how hard it will be to work with all that sleep deprivation, and also how hard it will be to be away from your LO. Lots of :hugs: 

Apple - interesting you can relate to the fast/intense labour as well. I'm glad this experience wasn't nearly as intense for you (although it was very long!!). Sorry you've been experiencing the same guilt with your toddler. It can be so hard. Sounds like you're doing a great job though. That sounds difficult with ollie being so clingy and your toddler wanting to co sleep. Violet also won't be put down normally at all - especially at night. Even if she's all fed and settled, if I put her down she just wakes right up! So I haven't been able to co sleep with dd for safety reasons, which means DH has to go to dd's bed half the night and he has not been able to help at all with Violet's nighttime diaper changes etc. I find that difficult since I find it sooo hard to get fully out of bed and wake up so much in the middle of the night. Then I have trouble falling back asleep. This week I am lucky because DH gets up in the AM with dd1 and I can stay sleeping, but not sure how I'll manage as of Monday when he's back to work. :( 
Sorry Ollie is having trouble with gas when on his back and such! 

Ally - good thinking bringing up the flat lying issue with the nurse. It does sound like he could have reflux. That sounds like a safe arrangement you have going for you. 
Sorry you're having so many sleeping issues though. It's very hard! 

AFM - Violet seems pretty content as long as she is mostly always held. We've managed a couple naps with her in her bassinet but she won't settle at all at night unless she's beside me. I don't mind as I actually feel safer and sleep better with her right next to me but it brings up difficulty with dd1 once my DH goes back to work. 
I seem to have an overly fast let down and Violet keeps choking when I feed her. I feel so bad for her because as a newborn she is so helpless and all she can do is try to cough and look at me with desperate eyes as I pat her back so she will start breathing again. It's kind of scary. I hope it settles down soon. She is already having a bit longer wake times (but still sleeps a LOT) and loves looking at people's faces already. Such a sweet girl!


----------



## Ally2015

apple- Ollie sounds a lot like isa, in that he hates to be on his back and gets a bit distressed before pooping. I hope you get a better sleep tonight!

ali- how was baby t's weight? your sleeping situation does sounds stressful, i hope you get it sorted soon. 

lit- glad violet is doing well, i have a fast let down too. I always sleep better when co -sleeping. we normally put him in crib at the start of the night and he will be there for an hour or so, but during it he makes so many noises and i don't sleep anyway.


so isa has a persistant nappy rash, and i actually think its a yeast rash. I have doc appt on tues but has anyone elses babies ever had this? i am just putting coconut oil on it and giving him some nappy free time


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I'm quite the same! If I don't have her right there beside me I'm constant jumping up to check on her and see what this or that noise or grunt was about. It's not conducive to a good night's sleep at all! 

Sorry about his diaper rash! That sounds troublesome. My babies have never had a yeast infection but I've heard it often involves open sores and will tend to be worse in the crack. Have you tried maybe something other than coconut oil? Perhaps a zinc ointment might be worth a try if the coconut oil isn't doing much? Hope your dr can give you some better direction on Tuesday!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - If it is yeast you'll need an antifungal cream to treat it. If there are red dots surrounding the rash it most likely is yeast. I'd suggest going and getting a diaper rash cream with zinc and continue with the diaper free time as much as possible. 

Lite & Ally - I'm pretty bad about getting up with every noise as well. I actually love having the crib attached to the bed for that reason. He's right there so I don't shoot out of bed and check on him. Although, doesn't seem like it's going to work for me. I'll keep trying, but if he keeps having issues on his back I'll probably just keep him with me till they resolve. 

Lite - I know your pain in regards to the choking. It's awful for T. It scares him so bad and there isn't much you can do other than help them through it and comfort them. Definitely is scary. Hopefully she learns to manage it soon! Look at that link you posted awhile back. They give some tips on how to help them with the rapid let down. 

I'm glad she's content at least when she's being held! I go through a lot of position changes, surface changes, rocking, bouncing, and anything to just try to keep T calm. He does have periods where he's content, but they usually don't last too long. 

AFM - T's weight is great. 10lbs 9oz! Up from 9lbs 3oz two weeks ago. He's on the road to being heavier and longer than O was at his 2 month. I guess I'm just going to have 80-100 percentile children! 

T is also a month today!! It's crazy. He's smiling more and more, I love it! They're definitely real smiles because I can provoke them. He's also starting to make other little baby sounds. O has been doing better and better I feel. Starting to be more like his old self. He'll "hold" T and give him kisses. He wants to be in his face a lot so I'm trying to teach him boundaries.


----------



## vrogers

Pompey- thank you!! I'm apparently emotional, I got a little teary with what you said, but you are right, I already see what people mean when they say don't blink because time flies...she'll be a month old next week! 
I'm so sorry about Jamie's heart. The odds seem great that it will close and resolve itself, I hope that's what happens! That's gotta be scary not knowing what will happen. 

Ally- glad you enjoyed your massage! I completely understand what you mean about the monotony. I am thankful for weekends when dh is off work and we can get out of the house and lounge around and I have help with the baby. It feels like I am so anxious and tense on weekdays and can finally breathe on weekends. I hear everyone say how hard the first few weeks are and how you are just trying to keep everyone alive and in survival mode, and that is exactly how this feels! I hope we all adjust and transition with our new families as smooth as possible. It really is hard. You are doing a great job! And your new avi is adorable, you have a cutie! 

Apple- I'm sorry your toddler is being clingy lately! I imagine it's especially exhausting adding that onto having a newborn. I hope it passes quickly! 

Ali- I can't believe we have babies turning a month old! Mine will be next week and it feels like I JUST had her, like last week? 
Glad T is gaining well! And I'm sure it's amazing to see real smiles! 

AFM- the medicine is helping at least somewhat, I'm able to get drops of milk when pumping instead of nothing. Lillian nursed on one side for at least (but I think more than) 5 mins and definitely got milk, I could hear swallowing. The other side she latched, suckled, and then scrunched her face up like she does when she isn't getting milk. 
I don't have time to pump when I'm home during the day with her unless she's napping, so I decided to offer her the boobs before formula even if just to stimulate. Then I'll pump as much as I can. I know it's probably getting old to keep reading me go on and on about my BFing woes, I apologize!! 
Thankfully baby blues seem to be slowly getting better. It seems like it's just going to take some time to adjust to a new family member and new way of living. It's the biggest change I'll ever have and I was expecting myself to adjust faster than I should. 
Last night Lillian was up at 3:30 after eating around midnight, then didn't go back down until 4:40. Then she was up again around 7:15. I have definitely had a decent amount of coffee today and looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - again, so sorry about Jamie's heart and I hope it resolves itself!

That papoozle wrap looks interesting. It's like a cross between an Ergo, a Moby, and a Baby KTan. I got a Baby KTan to use with this baby, but I think I got a size too small. I tried to put Jack in it today and it was just too snug. I pulled out my Mei Tai from when DD was a baby and was reminded again how much I love it - so easy to use.

Ally - glad you enjoyed your massage! Good job on the weight loss too. I was feeling disheartened the first few days because I was only 7 lbs down - not even as much as Jack weighed! But continuing to shed fluid weight and finally clearing out the bowels (lol, ew) has helped and I'm down 15 now. Still have like 25 to go.

AliJo - I'm really liking the H&M tanks. Thankfully we have an H&M in the mall nearby, but their selection is limited. Might try their bras at some point if my Target ones bite the dust.

Midnight - sorry to hear about your car, but good thing OH got that payrise!

Newbie - good luck getting back to exercise. I was too lazy after DD. Didn't get proper exercise until she was 18 months old! 

Regarding BF routine I fed DD on demand basically the whole time. She nursed pretty much every two hours until a year old. She was late to get interested in solids - around 10 months. Only when it was no longer her primary source of food did I feel OK about limiting when and how often.

Apple - sorry Ollie is a bit clingy and fussy. Jack is definitely fussy when he needs to burp or toot or poop. It's a struggle to deal with.

AliJo - good idea to get Ts weight tracked. I'm sorry sleep issues are so ongoing for you. Babies sure do test our strength at times!

Literati - sorry Violet is struggling with your flow. Jack struggles a bit too. I just bought a couple pacifiers because he seems to have such a powerful need to suck even when he's full to bursting. He's just starting to have short periods of awake time, but is mostly cranky during them.

Ally - DD never had a yeast rash, but yeah if it's the worst in the creases then it could be. I'd also try something more than coconut oil too.

Vrogers - that's awesome that you're getting some milk! I hope it continues to come back. Ugh, sounds like a poor night of rest for you.

AFM - I had my first night on my own last night and it went fine for the most part. Managed to play with DD and read books and even cook Mac n cheese. She went to bed without asking me to stay with her. Jack was kind of the tough one. He was wanting to suck so bad after DD went to bed but was so full of milk. I had to give him my finger and then when I wanted to go to bed I had to bounce around with him. Then he was just restless and noisy all night. Couldn't get any good sleep myself. I'm sure he needed to poop but didn't manage it until this morning. 

DH is off tonight and we managed a trip to the mall, all four of us. I shopped for some things with Jack while DH took DD to the play area. DH is cranky though, so I'm doing bedtime with DD to avoid him completely flipping his lid with her. 

Back on my own tomorrow through Monday in the evenings. Send me strength y'all. I just want my bottom area to be all healed. I'll feel much more comfortable caring for two kids when I am not conscious of the discomfort down there. It's definitely getting better, but still a way to go.


----------



## Ally2015

lit- thanks- the coconut oil seems to be helping for now and he isn't so distressed when i change him so hopefully that will help till tuesday. 

ali- time flies! month already, and its so cute he is smiling away. I havent seen isa smile yet, can't wait till he does- he is 6 weeks on sunday! :O

vrogers-i agree these early weeks are so very hard and im glad you understand. It always helps to know others feel the same. You are doing well too! I love the weekends when dh is home and we can do stuff. 
I like your plan for the BF'ing, hope it works. 
I had a tiresome night too- he was up from 3.30-5.30! he would not settle. 


slammer- wow every 2 hours till a year old, that sounds so intense!! Glad all four of you got out and well done on the night alone! haha i am sending you strength and hope your bottom parts heal quickly!!

afm- had an awful night last night, started off great, isa fell asleep on dh and i just left them and crawled into bed to sleep. He then woke at around 3/3.30 ate a little but seemed distressed. Tried burping him etc but he just cried more and more. DH got up and walked around with him, gave him dummy, changed nappy again. I offered him boob several times but each time he came off really quickly. Eventually about 5ish he took the boob, fed and then fell asleep. DH had to get up for work at 6 ( i felt so bad for him!) and i slept in a tiny corner of the bed- i was too scared to move isa in case he woke. 
Fingers crossed tonight will be easier!!

I am going out with my mum tonight, its her friends daughters wedding on sunday and tonight she is having a little dance party with henna, music and dancing etc. So i am going to pop along for a couple hours- it's only 10 mins away from the house so i can just come home whenever. think i will take isa so dh gets a break tonight.

sorry for long message!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I bet he'll start smiling soon! Their smiles ares always so heart warming!

I'm sorry your night was so rough. T does that exact thing almost every night before he goes to sleep for the night. It's very distressing, but I'm getting into a routine with it. Thankfully he's been much better the last couple of nights. Hopefully Isa won't do it again! 

Enjoy your time out with your mom! That's nice that it's close by. Sure makes going out with a newborn much less distressing if you know you can pop out easily. 

Slammer - They definitely have some cute ones compared to the ones I've seen elsewhere. Target is very limited in what they have in stores and online. 

Sounds like your first night went well, all things considering! T does the same with wanting to suckle but being already full. I usually have to give him a breast then he'll take a pacifier. He'll straight up refuse it if I don't offer the breast first usually. 

Hope you start to feel better down there quickly. When I tore with my first I felt it all the time as well. Definitely sucks when you have to be careful how you do things as well. I hated sitting down and even standing up. This time I hardly ever notice it.. even in the beginning. Was still the same degree of tear, though. 

Vrogers - I'm so glad the medication is helping!! Definitely keep putting her to the breast before giving the bottle. That sounds like a really good way to help stimulate. 

AFM - My nights on my own are becoming more routine for me. I don't worry about it anymore, I just do it. I didn't try the crib at all last night, but will again tonight. I was so exhausted yesterday I just wanted us both to get some good sleep. 

I feel things are getting back to normal. I guess to the new normal. O is starting to act more like his old self. Isn't extra whiny most of the time like he was. Just tends to get that way when he's tired. He keeps wanting to carry T and hold him. Gives him kisses and likes to play with him. T is starting to smile at him as well! I think they'll end up being close if O keeps showing this much interest in him. 

I kept forgetting, but I know someone mentioned something about changing this a parenting forum. I can change the forum name or something but they don't have a group and discussions area for parenting. So to keep a group discussion we'll just have to stay here I think.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- sounds like you did great on your first night alone! I hope you feel better soon, while I have a different area healing it does make it that much harder to do everything while recovering and uncomfortable!

Ally- I'm sorry you guys had an awful night! It's hard not knowing what is causing them to be upset when it isn't hunger. We couldn't get Lillian down until almost 2am, she wouldn't eat or take a paci and changing her didn't help, she just kept whining and crying. Finally I grabbed the swaddleme thinking it wouldn't work because she hates having her hands swaddles, zipped her up all the way in it and she immediately calmed and took her paci and fell asleep until almost 6am. It was weird! I hope tonight is better for you guys and you are able to get at least some rest! 

Ali- sounds like you are adjusting well! O sounds so sweet with T, that's great! I bet it'll be so fun to see them play together and interact as T gets older. 

Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend? 
We get out more on the weekends because I'm not comfortable enough to go out alone during weekdays till she's older. I like to go walking, sometimes around our neighborhood and last weekend we went to a park, just weren't able to stay long because it was quite chilly and I wasn't dressed right. Just feels soooo good to get out of the house!


----------



## slammerkin

Jack took a paci a bit last evening, thank goodness (after a long bit of fussing for both DH and I). Wish he'd take it more quickly, but hopefully it will get better. I got him to take a short nap in the bouncy seat with the pacifier today and took a shower while DH and DD were out shopping. 

Nothing fun planned here at all. Just hoping to keep everyone alive and reasonably well with DH going back to work.

Finally chanced a look at things down below, lol. Looked pretty good actually. I was too scared to look earlier. Seems to be healing well.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that's great about T smiling more and gaining weight so well. Sounds like you may just have to embrace the co sleeping. At least you've found a pretty safe arrangement now! 

VRogers - I'm glad you have made a bit more BFing progress! Yay! 
That is definitely understandable that you've taken longer to adjust than you thought you would. It's a very big life change and no one can really prepare you for it before it happens! I'm glad the baby blues seem to be lessening. They're no fun. 
Sorry about the rough night last night but I'm so glad the swaddle helped! Dd1 didn't like swaddling at first either and then suddenly she did, so I guess they can change preferences fairly quickly! 

Ally - sorry about your bad night as well. I hope you have fun out with your mom tonight. That sounds like a good time. 

Slammer - sounds like you did great without DH the other night. Well done! I'm glad Jack took a pacifier for you. Good luck with the remainder of the weekend on your own. 
Keeping everyone alive definitely seems like enough of a goal to me! 

AFM - Violet is already one week old today. It's so hard to believe. It feels like we were in the hospital just yesterday. Makes me feel sad that it's flying by so quickly. I didn't get to sleep in today (as much) which was my last chance to until next weekend because we have newborn photos tomorrow morning, church Sunday and then DH is back to work. I was seriously tired all day and it put me in a much worse mood. I haven't felt as emotional and hormonal, but the tiredness made me rather irritable and I also just didn't feel nearly as happy or as much in my 'baby bubble' today. Don't know how I'll survive next week, but guess I'll figure it out then.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- wow! It feels like just yesterday we were all waiting on you to have your baby haha. 
I'm the same way when tired, seems like most people are! I love my sleep and that hasn't happened in quite some time, probably since early pregnancy! 
I have had to just take it one day at a time. It's daunting when I think I have to make it through the whole week by myself, I actually usually take it hour by hour...and try not to look at the clock too much! :haha: 
You've got this though!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, everyone sounds like they are having similar experiences at the min adjusting to newborns.. Ollie is my 4th, u would think Id be a pro.. Lol .. Def doesn't work like that .. I know a few have mentioned how quick times goes , I think that is one thing I def do appreciate so trying make the most of this very little stage as ollie is def our last addition to family :) still very tiring though.. 

Slammer / glad u are healing well, my midwife told me lavender oil in bath is suppose to help with healing, and few drops of tea tree oil in your wash, not tried any myself. x 

Ally, hope Isas bottom is better soon, it's so upsetting when they have something like this. Ollie has like little Boyle type lumps in his creases, I keep giving him air and they do seem to be improving x 

Ali/ it's loverly that O is showing interest in T, I really do hope that my two little boys are close that was the plan wen we decided to have this baby, my eldest are so close x

Lit/ a week already .. Goes so quickly..It really doesn't seem
2 mins since we were all waiting for little violet to arrive :) 

Vrogers/ im glad the medication seems to be helping with milk, it's good that you keep putting lo to breast. That's what I did last time with same problem. In glad baby blues are passing as well hon. You will be in good routine soon. It's all so overwhelming at first xx 

Pomp, hope Jamie doing ok x

Midnight / nice to hear you are doing ok x

My other ds is settling with his little brother but im not sure if it's just me but he seems so loud lately .. Very excitable and legging it round all the time. Sure it's just me ha.. He is Prob just the same as he was before baby arrived.. He is definitely being more cheeky, im not imagining that ! I feel really guilty as its Prob me that's tired..

Ollies had had a bit of a cold for last few days, his nose still sniffly , he gets so frustrated with it. His bottom seems to be getting better gradually , ive been using a barrier cream called alveeno, I read up on it on google and it seems to be working well. Ally I think it was you that mentioned matainium, I have used that in the past hope it is working.. I'd def recommend the Alveeno., it has oatmeal in it but really smooth going on.. On a positive he was weighed the other day he is now9lb 6. He was last weighed 10 days ago and was 8lb.. :) 

We went a walk today In park , first time we have been out properly, I was like u vrogers .. So glad to get out !! I'm still trying to suss out best way of going out alone with 3year old and pram. I'm not sure if there is a buggy board that fits my pram . I have an i candy.?


----------



## AliJo

Apple - O is definitely louder. Or at least he is loud more often. He's very excitable when it comes to T which causes him to get loud and he doesn't listen very well when he's excited. 

Can't help you with the iCandy. They aren't over here and if they are they're hard to get. I definitely need to get something so I can take both boys on a walk more easily. That's where the baby carrier is going to come in to play for awhile at least. I'll definitely need to get a double stroller of some sort down the road, but hoping to wait. I actually want this folding wagon that has double seats with harnesses for when T gets bigger!

Lite - I decided to embrace it for now. I will keep trying to get him in the crib, but since it's right next to me I think it will be easier. Then once I get him use to even sleeping an arms reach away from me I will eventually put the side back on but keep the bed right up against it. Hopefully I can get him to sleep on his own down the road. 

Can't believe V is already a week! They're all growing so fast already! Before we know it we will be talking about how they're meeting their milestones! 

Slammer - T definitely doesn't take right to the paci either. Usually I have to give him the breast first then he'll take it. Usually doesn't last super long, though. 

Vrogers - No plans. DH's birthday is Monday so I'm going to try to get to the store so I can get stuff bought for his cake and see if I can find him a little something. I couldn't decide on what to get him then by the time I did it wouldn't arrive in time. So I'm going to get it for him on Valentine's Day I think. 

AFM - T slept 5 hours straight last night! Somehow I managed to get both boys asleep by 10:15! I don't know how I got O to sleep that early. I guess I made him bored. Definitely was a nice end to the horrible evening. T was very fussy and doing his most heartbreaking cry. Then O was being difficult. I definitely wasn't ready for it because they've been going decent so I didn't expect that to come out of nowhere.


----------



## pompeyvix

AliJo - wow, 5 hours sleep in a row, fantastic! Sorry the evening was a struggle before that though. It's lovely how T is now smiling at O :cloud9:
Thanks for the tips with the nipple shields, my midwife actually suggested the same thing. I do have shields, I just need to give them a go now.

Apple - Sorry Ollie has a cold, I hope it shifts soon. I am glad his bum is getting better though :) It's lovely your toddler is enjoying Ollie, hopefully they will grow up close. 

LL - Happy one week to Violet! 
Tiredness is so hard isn't it. My husband is also back at work next week and I am dreading how it's going to go. I am normally fine until the afternoon and then I struggle to keep my eyes open. We have a playground walking distance to home, so if weather is OK, I may just take Anabella there as I find being outside much better! You just gotta take one day at time, it'll work out :hugs:

slammer - I am glad you are healing OK down below and it doesn't look too bad. I am glad Jack took the pacifier, hopefully that'll be a solution when he still wants to suckle even when full. We've tried Jamie on one, but he isn't interested!

vrogers - I hate being at home and before Jamie came along, I spend more time out of the house than in! However, since he has been born I've had to take it easy recovering from my section and at times I've been going out of my mind. We've been out today though, we took Anabella to a farm park which was great and it felt good to be 'normal' again! Getting out even for just a walk is good, I find fresh air to be great for clearing headaches and given self time to reflect. 
I am glad swaddling seem to work well for Lillian. We used to swaddle Anabella and it worked well. Reluctant to do it with Jamie as he shuffles about in his sleep and often wakes on his side. It really is difficult when they are fussing and won't settle. It's bad enough in the day but so much worse at night!
Well done on getting some drops of milk out and getting Lillian to suckle from the breast - you are honestly doing great!

Ally - sorry you had a bad night. It is so hard when they wont settle and are shuffling about until the early hours of the morning. We have similar issues with Jamie :( 
I hope you had a good evening with your mum. 

AFM - Jamie is a great sleeper in the day.... he will sleep for hours prety much anywhere without so much of a whimper. But at night, he is just so fussy and noisy. He never cries , but won't stop making noises. We THINK it's wind, but who know's. He is burped and we are using infacol in his milk, but nothing seems to work. I am a light sleeper and can't sleep through it, but my husband can. I had Jamie in with me until 3 last night and I couldn't take the noises anymore so put him in with my husband. I don't understand why he sleeps so soundly in the day but not at night? It is so frustrating!

Today we went to a farm park. It was nice to get out and have a family day and Anabella loved it. I used the Papoozle for Jamie for the first time and he was very contented in there. It sure is handy to be hands free. 

I missed a pump session whilst out and when I got in, I managed to express 12oz!!! That's a record for me!

Husband back at work Monday and am dreading it. I have no idea how I am going to be able to do everything alone :wacko:


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - sorry you had a difficult evening. It would be hard with O acting up and T being fussy. I'm glad T gave you a longer stretch last night. I find I am just as tired no matter what. Can't seem to catch up. 

I am also just going to embrace co sleeping for the time being and then try the bassinet again later. Violet is handling some naps put down now but she just seems less settled at night and we all need sleep more than she needs to be in her bassinet. 

Pompey - sorry Jamie is so unsettled at night. Violet also seems way less settled at night even though she sleeps so much and quite peacefully during the day. Hopefully they'll sort themselves out soon. Good luck on Monday when your husband is back to work. We will get through it together! Not sure how, but I guess just one day or even hour at a time like others suggested. 

Apple - glad you got a walk in. Sorry Ollie might have a bit of a cold. 

VRogers - I agree it feels like just yesterday. How time flies. I'll take your suggestion and try to take it one hour at a time.

AFM - the sleep deprivation is getting to me more and more. I am a big grump today. We had newborn photos in the morning, and I found that incredibly stressful! I was about ready for a meltdown after. Then this evening DH and I got in a big fight over grated cheese. Very dumb, but he made a comment about how I could just grate my own cheese on Monday for lunch since I would just be home anyway, and I sort of flipped my lid a bit feeling like he was just assuming I'd have all the time in the world to do whatever I want being home with two kids on my own for the first time by myself for the whole day. (I know it probably sounds dramatic, but whatever - I'm hormonal! Haha). He was not apologetic at all and it was quite ugly. 
Now DH has a stupid migraine again and has abandoned me for the evening, and guess what? The minute he went downstairs, dd1 started acting up and she's being absolutely atrocious because she knows I can't do much while feeding Violet! She just went around the room throwing all her toys around the room and things off the couches. I'm at my wit's end. I don't think I'll survive on my own at all if I can't even handle half an hour.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been replying much. Keep trying to but keep getting distracted. 

Thanks for your thoughts on routine. I think I'll have to just do what someone said - an hour at a time. Every time I think about it, I'm so grateful I'm no longer in the classroom teaching. My day is much more flexible now. 

I have the grovia hybrid cloth nappies. Unfortunately only the velcro covers fit Z right now and I only have a couple of them. I borrowed some more from a friend, but they're quite well used and don't stay on well. Hopefully he'll grow abit more soon and I can use the snap ones.

I'm sorry to hear that a couple of our los have health concerns. I hope they resolve on their own and don't need surgery. Praying for you! 

It seems dh is super keen to cosleep, but I'm terrified. We both move so much in our sleep that I'm worried we'd hurt him or that I would be so stressed about him being in bed that I wouldn't sleep at all. Dh also has nightmares at times and lashes out. He's whacked me a few time. Would be worried he'd accidentally hit the baby. Maybe when he gets a bit bigger.

I like the papozzle carrier. Very similar to the moby that was given to me. I've put Z in it a couple of times to see if we both like it and he's fallen asleep within minutes both times. I'm going to try using it next time I go to the supermarket because the pram can get annoying there.

Baby Z still isn't gaining weight like he should be, but not going to add formula just yet because he is gaining a little. Hoping my milk supply improves and he gains this week.

Got to go... Just about to put him down and my alarm will go off in 40 minutes as we've got an appointment this morning... Would prefer to sleep more!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- happy early bday to your dh! Hope you guys are able to celebrate. 
5 hours straight sounds glorious, I'm sure you enjoyed that! 

Pompey- I'm glad you had a good day, that sounds lovely! And thank you so much for the encouragement, made me tear up. 
I understand the sleep issue, Lillian sleeps best and most quiet evenings/early night but then when we put her down later she is SO noisy. I'm wondering if it has to do with their nights and days being backwards. Hopefully it settles down as they get a little older and learn night from day! 

Literati- I'm sorry about your evening! I don't think you were being dramatic with the grated cheese comment. I've had similar arguments with dh. And I would be so frustrated if dh went off, headache or not I would definitely want help. Maybe you could talk to him when he's in a better mood/feeling better? I don't get migraines so I don't know how bad they are, but I also know I would be frustrated and resent dh if I kept having to take care of the baby much less baby and a toddler. 

Newbie- i hope your supply does increase and you don't have to add formula! It's so frustrating to do when that isn't what you want. I hope the appointment goes well and I hear you on the sleep! 

We didn't get out as much today but after a late lunch we decided to go on a walk and I tried out my ergo baby carrier (I have the infant insert with mine). Lillian was acting cranky so I wasn't sure if it would go well but she fell almost immediately asleep and stayed that way the whole walk. I really like it! Just wish I could figure out the moby wrap I have as well-I did watch a YouTube video where a girl demonstrated and made it look easier than the instructions so will try again. It would be nice to use during the week when I'm home alone and want to get stuff done around the house! 
We have Lillian's appointment this Thursday and I'm interested to see what she weighs now


----------



## newbie2013

I must admit my friend showed me how to wrap the moby... Couldn't figure it out myself!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - Thanks. DH's migraines are pretty severe and he can't really help it when he has them, but I still had being abandoned during them. It also is frustrating because not enough sleep can be a trigger, and yesterday he CHOSE to not have a nap and to play video games instead when the girls and I were napping. I feel like if he'd had a nap he might not have gotten one. Grrr. 
I also wonder if the lack of settling properly at night is from nights/day confusion, but who knows! Hopefully they all sort it out soon. 
I hope you can figure out the moby wrap. I have a different kind of wrap but had to have my SIL show me how to use it. Is there any friend or family member who might know how to wrap it? I'm curious what Lillian will weigh as well! 

Newbie - for safe co sleeping, it's recommended to have baby on the outer edge of the bed (away from your DH), so perhaps that would reduce your worry about DH thrashing around in your sleep? still not a bad idea to wait to co sleep until he is older. I hope baby z starts gaining weight better and your supply improves. That sounds stressful.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the advice, lit. I think it would be better to wait as well. Dh is frustrated because he wants me to pump so he can feed him but with my concerns about weight gain I'm trying to get him to feed as much as possible.


----------



## slammerkin

Apple - sorry to hear Ollie has a cold. It's horrible when babies are sick. I hope his rash gets better too. That's great that you got out on a walk. I did the same today. Walked to a nearby playground with DD and Jack. It went fine and was nice to be out.

AliJo - glad you got that 5-hour sleep! What a nice surprise. 

Pompey - the farm park sounds nice. We have something like that around here too. It kind of sucks having a baby during the winter since it's more limiting on what days you can get out and about depending on weather.

Literati - I feel your struggle. I wouldn't be up for grating cheese either, lol! I can barely keep myself fed. We were both suffering low blood sugar while pregnant, right? It's even worse now with Bfing this boob monster of a baby...out of nowhere I'm starving and shaking with hunger...multiple times a day. I'm sick of eating and scrounging to find something to eat quickly! No way I can get my act together enough to eat properly healthy either...ugh.

Newbie - I hope baby Z gains some weight! 

Vrogers - the Ergo is great. I didn't have the insert so I couldn't use it until later on, but loved it once DD grew into it. Someone gave me a Moby before DD was born, but I really couldn't handle it. Too much effort to get set up with. I've been using my Mei Tai a good bit the last few days. So far, and it was the same with DD, Jack has no interest in being in a carrier if he's awake. Putting him to sleep in it is mostly ok, but if he's not sleeping he'll be pissed. Not sure how some some women manage to use wraps/carriers so much. Must have easier-going babies than I do, lol.

AFM - struggling a bit with being on my own in the evenings. Last night I really lost my temper multiple times. Jack's just super pissy if he's tired and wants boob, but is full of milk. Trying to deal with that while doing DDs bedtime is hard. And then trying to get myself ready for bed with him being awake and again begging for the boob was a shit-show because I didn't want him wailing and waking DD. Just needed five freaking minutes to brush my teeth, wash my face, take out contacts, and put on nightclothes, but couldn't get it. 

I'm also joining you all with the crappy noisy squirmy nighttime sleep. So aggravating! Even with him beside me or on my chest he still won't settle down. Also looking forward to when nighttime poops diminish so I don't have to worry about changing as often. 

Anyway, had some dark thoughts last night about what a mistake it was to have a second child and how I just don't feel up to this. :( I know I had a moment earlier on with DD as well feeling that it was a mistake to have her, and of course that all changed, so I'm sure I'll get over this feeling too. It just seems harder now with a second. My patience is so lacking. Sad to say I'd kind of like to fast forward maybe six months to where things would be more settled.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - yep, I was also the one who was very low blood sugar while pregnant! I am strangely the opposite and have had a bit of an easier time with my blood sugars since BFing, but I definitely still have to eat super regularly and I've had a couple bouts of getting way too low blood sugar like you described (while people were over visiting way too long and I needed lunch!) and it was awful! It's so hard to find time to snack (especially healthy snacks) when looking after TWO little ones, so I feel your pain! Hopefully once your body adjusts a bit it'll calm down a bit. I think I just had to eat SOOOOO constantly while pregnant that anything is an improvement! 

I was the same with a wrap when dd1 was young. She didn't like it unless she was sleeping, and I also found it such a huge hassle to put on and get her in and she'd end up getting angry being put in. However, later on when she was over 6 months and I got an Ergo, she really liked it even when she was awake, so perhaps Jack will like a carrier later on? But yeah, I don't understand how some people are able to use wraps so much. It is easier to just carry them around while doing things tbh. I haven't tried a wrap with V yet. 

I hear you on not getting 5 minutes to get ready for bed! I had to get both kids ready for bed last night (but then woke DH up to actually put dd1 to sleep since all that is required is lying in bed with her), and I had to just let Violet cry in her bassinet while I brushed my teeth and put PJs on. I felt bad and I probably never would have done that with dd1, but I've come to realize a little bit of leaving her for 5 minutes is going to be a necessity at times with two kids. Definitely stressful, though! 

I also COMPLETELY agree about the nighttime pooping. I am not at all eager for Violet to grow up, but if these nighttime diapers could end, that would be great, thanks! I am so lazy about them and DH hasn't been helping at all since he's been spending the whole night with dd1 and I basically find getting up to change a diaper complete torture! Once I can just feed in bed it will be so much easier. 

I'm sorry you had some dark thoughts yesterday and questioned having a second. I do think with the combination of hormone crashes, sleep deprivation and the stress of adjusting to two, it's probably normal to have a passing thought like that. If you had a thought like that with your dd and then it passed, I'm sure it will be the same with Jack. I have weird thoughts when I'm super tired so just try to get as much sleep as you possibly can and try not to beat yourself up about the odd dark thought. It's such an adjustment, and having 2 is really hard! And you were probably hitting such a sweet spot with dd before ds came along, so it's only normal that bringing a new one into the mix would take some getting used to. Hugs! I also have had an extremely short temper lately whenever I'm alone with both kids, so really not sure how I will cope this week.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I seem to have little to no patience a lot when I'm on my own. T has been like Jack at night and it's hard. O is always pushing my buttons at the same time and sometimes wakes T up after I have fought so hard to get him to sleep. Bedtimes are rough.

I'm sorry you had some dark thoughts. I believe it's normal to an extent. I often feel like a horrible mother because everything gets to me. It was definitely easier for me to adjust to one verses two. Although it hasn't made me not want a third. 

Lite - I've had to let T cry a few times and I hate it but sometimes you can't help it. He really gets to screaming if I don't respond rather quickly so it's hard on me. 

Sorry I'm not reply very well. I'm on my phone. 

The 5 hours was nice! T soaked through a little because of it but he wasn't really dirty if I remember right. He's not having near as many dirty diapers as he was. He's starting to have larger movements instead. 

I'm planning on looking at a house tomorrow or the next day. It's not big enough in the long run but it's a good starter and on the cheap end. The payments will be less than our rent. It has radiator heat which I hate but I can manage till we update but I'll definitely want covers. I also kind of hate the thought of 2 stories. Stairs scare me with young ones. Thankfully I should be able to not need to go upstairs till bedtime but still. 

Okay off to get ready for bed the rest of the way while bothe boys are asleep. I always have to get up and finish something after they're asleep.


----------



## Ally2015

hello ladies! ive not been online so i am sitting catching up now- apologies for the long reply now..

slammer- glad all is healing well.. i think those dark thoughts are so normal. Honestly, i have felt like i cant do it and just wished for my pre pregnancy life back. You are doing an amazing job, looking after a little girl and a newborn baby. With the tiredness and the demands of BFing we are all bound to feel a little down and think things we don't really mean. It will get easier and in the crazy cloud of tiredness, we probably don't really look after ourselves as well as we should. Try to find 15 mins even a day where it is just you and you can just relax- a hot shower or something. sending you hugs!

lit- sorry about the arguement with your dh, especially over grated cheese. I think the tiredness gets to both partners and its easy to get irrirated and annoyed easily. And men... he chose to play games instead of nap, so he paid the price. How is you day going with dh at work? you will be fine and do so well! 

apple- sorry to hear about ollies cold! hope he is feeling better soon. Its great you got out for a walk, it really does help!

ali- amazing you got baby to sleep 5 hours, wow! Are you doing anything today for your dg's birthday? hope house viewin goes well

pomp- how is it going with your husband going to work? the noises at night sounds like isa also, and he does have wind. If you have a crib etc maybe elevate the mattress slightly so it's angled and tha way he isn't lying straight on his back. We do it for isa but still doesn't really work. i think he is just a windy baby and it'll pass at some point so just managing it for now. 
12 oz is amazing, go you!

newbie0 hope baby z picks up weight gain but don;t worry- all babies grow at their own rates and maybe once he starts solids he will pick up more. if you pump after a feed will that help you increase your supply?

AFM- so sunday we got Isa circumcised. I wanted to do it much sooner, but as he had jaundice at first and then some feeding issues i waited till he was doing better. The whole thing went as well as it could have, but obviously needs some healing time. He has calpol every 6 hours to keep the pain away but he;s doing so well and not cried much. I think the calpol makes him sleepy though and he hasn;t eaten as much- my boobs just feel full of milk. Hopefully he'll just be like that for a day or so.

another thing i wanted to ask- so my pp bleeding finished like 3 weeks ago, ive had nothing since. I felt completely fine so dh and i have dtd a few times in the last couple of weeks. Last night randomly had lots of brown discharge. I am confused as to whether its a period or just random pp bleeding or an infection. i was not expecting a period till after i stopped bf'ing. Anyone experienced anything similar before? i dont have any other symptoms, i just feel a little achiness in my womb but not cramp or anything. I also have a sore head, and i used to get bad headaches before my period pre pregnancy. But headache could just be related to tiredness..
i have a doc appt for isa tomorrow morning to check his rash so i can mention the brown discharge to dr tomorrow and see what she thinks. 

sorry for the long message! hope i didn't miss anyone out xx


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - glad the blood sugar has stabilized a bit for you PP. I'm even eating at least twice during the night. So sick of it.

I hope your first day without DH is going OK. I think I'd rather do days alone than nights, but I'm sure I'd struggle with that too.

AliJo - I hope the house works for you. Stairs are OK. We have a three-level townhouse and we had gates at the top and bottom of both staircases. They're all down or mostly left open now for DD, but they'll have to go back up and be closed for Jack at some point.

Ally - glad the circumcision went well. I bet he is just sleepy and will make up for not nursing as much in a day or two.

I've heard of a lot of women having a six-week bleed. Not sure why it happens, but seems common. I had some bleeding at 7 weeks PP wirh DD and thought it was my period, but it wasn't. 

AFM - the evening went better last night, but the night was shit. Jack waking almost hourly and grunting so much in between. So tired.


----------



## newbie2013

Hope Isa is doing OK. We got Z done either the day he was born, or the day after - I can't remember which, to be honest. We were worried about the surgeon who did it but it turned out really well. His wound healed really well. I'm bot sure how it affected his feeding because he was so little and not feeding much. Give him plenty of love and hugs!

As for bleeding, I've had some spotting on and off but in the last two days, I've had more uterine cramping and had some more spotting. It can last up to two months, I think, but definitely speak to your doctor about it. You've reminded me, though - I want to ask my doctor about contraception next time I go. It would be highly surprising if I got pregnant naturally but I still don't want to risk it.

Slammer, sorry you had such a shit night. We had a couple of nights like that early on. I remember pacing the living room in tears at about 3am desperately trying to get Z to sleep. Fortunately, he's been pretty good at night recently, although doesn't settle well at all after a feed at around 3-4am. 

AliJo, we're also looking to move. It is great that your payments won't be as much as rent. Definitely invest in gates for the stairs! We'll be in an apartment, so no stairs for us just yet... Good luck. I'm not looking forward to moving at all!


----------



## newbie2013

I forgot to add, yes, I'm hoping that pumping will increase my supply. He also had his first bottle and he gulped down two ounces in no time. He hated the medala calms teat but loved the tommee tepee (sp?) one.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - ahh, that's awful you're having to snack twice a night just to keep up! That is intense. Have you tried having a juice box by your bed for a quick sugar fix? Not long lasting but I find it is an easy solution if low blood sugar and thirsty in the middle of the night. 
Sorry your night was so awful. Sounds like Jack is a rough sleeper so far. If it gives you any hope, my niece was a really bad sleeper for the first month or so, but then she started STTN at 2 months old and she is now almost 2 and still a champion sleeper. So maybe Jack will turn around for you yet. 
I agree I'd rather be alone in the day than the evening. However, I'll likely be doing a lot of evenings by myself this week as well as DH will be so back logged at work. He also often has work events in the evening, so I definitely will have some alone evenings. They are definitely the hardest because bedtime is so difficult, especially when so tired. Does Jack at least go down at a decent hour? Violet cluster feeds until midnight so I can't go to bed until then. :( Violet also grunts so much in her sleep and it seems to be getting worse. So annoying. 

Ali - that's great T doesn't have as many dirty diapers now. I look forward to that day. I remember dd1 stopped pooping in the night around 6-8 weeks, so that will be nice when those are over. 
Exciting about that new house. Not a bad idea to get your foot in the door at a starter home even if it's not perfect. I don't think the stairs will be a huge issue. We have a bi-level so have to do stairs all the time and it's fine. We installed a baby gate of course, and dd1 could climb stairs at 7 months already (with us close by of course). 

I agree that having a second hasn't put me off having a third at all, but at the same time it is harder because with dd1 I never missed the time before she was born, but now I deal with some guilt and nostalgia thinking about the time I had with just dd1 before. I haven't had a proper dose of being alone with two yet so I can't really say for sure which transition has been harder. But it is definitely a challenge! I think you're doing amazing! 

Ally - I would guess that discharge is just some residual postpartum bleeding or some breakthrough bleeding, but it isn't unheard of to get your period right away after. There are some unlucky ones who do. :( I'd imagine it's unlikely that it is that though, so don't worry! I got lucky and didn't get a postpartum period for 17 months with dd1 (but I BFed until 23 months and I was still nursing in the night until 16 months, which helps stop it). 

Glad the circumcision went okay. I am sure the sleepiness won't last too long. 


Newbie - glad you have found a bottle that z likes. I hope pumping works to increase your supply! I'm sure it will. 

AFM - first day without DH isn't going great. I've spent pretty much all of it changing diapers, taking dd1 for false-alarm potty trips and trying
not to scream. Why dd1 randomly decided to take interest in the potty today, I'll never know. I've had almost no patience today and have had to work on not snapping at dd1 all day. In my first hour awake I changed 6 diapers between the two girls! Argh! I think that has to be the worst part of the newborn stage! 
Thankfully dd1 is finally off playing and entertaining herself for a few minutes so I am feeling a bit less impatient now. It was so stressful having dd1 demand potty trips, breakfast, etc. While I was in the middle of feeding Violet! Kept having to put her down and leaving her to fuss which isn't ideal. :( also since I can't hold her all the time she has basically not slept all day. I am trying the swing out now in hopes that she will finally fall asleep.


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - oh goodness, 6 nappy changes in one hour :wacko: Sounds like a tough start! Sorry your first day alone wasn't too great, but it will get easier as you find a new routine and normal for you. 

slammer - as I mentioned in the other thread we're on, I am sorry you are having dark thoughts. It is normal and you are dealing with a lot as you are on your own with your DH working evenings. It is going to be hard and the newborn stage is particularly tough :hugs: Hang in there, and things will ease up. 
Goodness, so you have a grunter too?! It is so frustrating. I am such a light sleeper and Jamie keeps me awake pretty much all night long!
Sorry Jack doesnt seem to like the carrier unless sleepy. That must be frustrating! I've only popped Jamie in ours 3 times, but he hasn't fussed or cried in it all but maybe because he was sleepy. I've yet to put him in awake!

Ally - glad the circumcision went well. I must admit, we've not even considered it for Jamie. 
Not sure on the pp bleeding as I think it's different with a c section. I wouldn't have thought it was a period so early on, but they CAN start back this early.

AliJo - I hope the house viewing went well. We have a little starter home and it's just perfect! Deffo get stair gates put on. We haven't had them for ages but are going to have to get them back out of the attic as soon as Jamie is mobile!
Yay for less bowel movements - I can't wait to stop changing nappies in the middle of the night!

vrogers - I am glad Lillian seemed to like the Ergo! I was thinking of buying that one but went with the papoozle in the end. I am glad you managed to get out of the house, it sure does make a difference.

Newbie - I hope the pumping helps supply. There is something called power pumping which is quite interesting and apparently really does help up milk production. You basically pump for 20 mins, rest for 20, pump for 10, rest for 10 and so on for an hour. I know it may be very difficult to find the time to do it with a newborn, but I've heard it works (I'm a member of a facebook group about pumping and that's where I read it). 

AFM - AFM - Jamie still just won't settle at night. He constantly makes these bloody loud grunting type noises ALL NIGHT LONG as well as wake more frequently for milk ( 4 times is about average, but has been 6) as well as nappy changes etc. It is so exhausting. During the day he sleeps very peacefully for hours at a time. I think he has wind and is uncomfortable, but all honestly, I can't really tell. Today worked out well as Anabella was in pre school 9-3 so when I got home I slept on and off next to Jamie in bed until gone 12pm! 

Tomorrow Anabella is home with me, so won't have that luxury although if needed I will give her the ipad and go back to sleep ( I know that's bad, but needs must). She is quite patient and accepts that Jamie needs tending too and she know's I can't play with her as much as I express my milk every few hours. She is pretty helpful with Jamie, perhaps too much sometimes, and has also started to get herself dressed and ready in the mornings. She has been capable of doing it for a long time, but for quick and easiness, I've always done it for her. She was super helpful this morning whilst I was trying to get her to pre school this morning, so for that I am greatful!

Wish me luck for tonight....it's just gone 10pm here and no grunting yet, no doubt as soon as I am in bed ready to sleep, he'll start up...


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - ahh, that's so nice your baby goes to bed by 10! As I said to slammer, Violet cluster feeds nearly non-stop from about 8 pm to midnight, so there's no chance of me going to sleep before midnight. Violet also grunts constantly in her sleep. 

That's wonderful about Annabella being in school today so you could nap. Tomorrow will definitely be harder but I agree about just using the iPad if you need! These early days are about survival! 

I was pleased with myself today that I managed to get dd1 and Vi to sleep about the same time and then had a nap myself. That was definitely the only way I survived today and I have no idea how people whose kids no longer nap do it! That's good Annabella is at least in school some days.
I say, well done to us for surviving the first day without ou DHs. I did not enjoy my day, but thankfully the rest of the day was not nearly as bad at the first hour or two. I think the mornings are always going to be the tough part for me as I am so beyond not a morning person, and then I'm hungry and uncaffeinated at first and it's just not a pretty picture.


----------



## vrogers

This is my third attempt to write this post, hopefully now that dh is home I can actually finish! 

Slammer- so sorry you are struggling! I think those thoughts are quite normal, I've had them myself. I do miss the "old" days of just dh and I, and when I could sleep however much and when I wanted, etc. It's really hard, and all the hormones mixed in sure don't help. 
I hope you adjust and are able to take a little time for yourself soon, you deserve and need it! 

Ali- good luck with the house, I don't blame you on the stairs, that would scare me too! I would definitely be using baby gates at the top and bottom haha

Ally- I hope Isa heals quickly, glad he doesn't seem to be in much pain! 
What the others have said about the bleeding makes sense, I have no experience and like Pompey I think it would be diff with a section! I'm still bleeding off an on however and super jealous of you dtd :haha: 

Pompey- 6 times, ouch! The grunting is SO loud, I've been using a white noise app and it has helped a ton. I don't hear her smaller grunts/random noises but I do still wake when she gets a little louder and is ready to eat. Maybe that would help? I don't think anyone could blame you for the iPad, you get your sleep when you can and I would do the same thing I imagine. That's good that anabella is helpful with the baby, she sounds like a little sweetheart! I hope tonight is better and you can get as much slee as possible! 

Literati- oh that sounds so stressful. I admire you ladies who have more than one kid + newborns! JUST having a newborn is rough for me! That's good you were able to get a nap though, those can make all the difference. Mornings are tough for me until I get about 2 cups of coffee! Im sure it's quite the adjustment to go from one kid to two, especially since all babies/kids are so different and not everything works the same with them. I hope tomorrow is better!

Lillian is 4 weeks old today, does not feel like it's been 4 weeks! At the same time it's been long and exhausting. Thought her appointment was Thursday but it's actually Wednesday, she will be 1 month Thursday-glad I remembered that before missing the appointment. Ready for this weekend already for more sleep!


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - I hope this phase of waking and grunting passes quickly. The first week was pretty good actually. Just cosleeping and waking to feed. I could even handle the wakings OK - did it for a long time with DD, but the not being able to get good sleep between the wakings is hard.

Literati - haven't tried juice. I have a protein bar or peanut butter crackers. Thinking of making some healthy trail mix to munch instead and might add juice then too. The protein bars are too expensive and are full of junk anyway.

I thought we were in a good rhythm with cosleeping and just waking to feed every few hours. I imagine this grunty phase will pass soon enough. Just super annoying right now. I hope he's a better sleeper than DD. 

I go to bed with Jack usually around 11-12. He's not really cluster feeding, but after getting DD to bed around 8 he is ready for a feed and a snooze, but I'm not prepped for bed yet, so I just feed/get him another nap and then try for bed time the next time he wakes for a feed.

Sounds like a bit of a rough first day! It just seems like OF COURSE DD1 would pick today to be interested in the potty! What a challenge! I'm glad you all managed a nap at least!

Pompey - hoping this grunting poor sleep will end soon!

I'm sure some IPad time for Anabella is fine! There has been so much TV time for DD recently. When pregnancy was taking its toll, when DH is exhausted from working at night, and now with a baby around. I feel like it's too much, but ugh, what else to do? I'm thankful for her three days of daycare a week to get her out of the house and get some learning done.

AFM - DH and I traded off taking naps today but then managed to get out for lunch as a family and some outdoor time for DD before he went to work. Last night alone tonight! DD off to daycare tomorrow so we can both get some sleep whenever Jack is sleeping.

Oh, and DD finally has her first dance class tomorrow. She was supposed to have classes on Monday mornings, but they never did get a replacement teacher for that time, so now she'll go Tues afternoons. I just hope it's not too much for her going straight from daycare to dance.


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers thanks for the reassurance. It's good to know others have the same thoughts. I mean I love Jack already, but its still hard.

I have a noise machine in every bedroom of the house! But it doesn't help with Jack being either on my chest or beside me. Ugh.

Hope Lillian's appt goes well! I understand the feeling of time flying and yet going slow. That's basically parenting in a nutshell!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - that's good you have a high protein snack at night. That's definitely a healthier choice than I usually make! Good idea on the trail mix. I always used to snack on trail mix before getting pregnant when nuts made me feel sick in the first tri. It sounds good to me again. 

I also hope he is a better sleeper than your dd. I am hoping that for Violet as well. Only time will tell I guess. 

My dd has also had way too much tv time in recent months but that's the only way I manage. 

I'm glad you managed lunch out today. Sounds like a nice outing. That is also good your dd goes to daycare 3 days a week so you can get some rest. Definitely would be easier to manage with just one. I hope your dd enjoys her dance class and it isn't too much to go right after daycare. Well done on making it to your last night in a row without your DH. Good luck!

VRogers - happy 4 weeks to Lillian. I also understand about time flying but being slow (and hard) at the same time. 

That is a good thing you figured out the appointment date before you missed it. It is hard keeping things straight when so sleep deprived. 

I agree a couple cups of coffee sure helps!0 Actually, I've only had one per day yet because I'm in the habit of not too much caffeine from pregnancy. Just realized I could definitely have two now - yippee! :p

AFM - I haven't had a break yet today as DH came home for supper and then went straight downstairs to work from home for the rest of the evening. Looks like he'll be doing that until bedtime. I'm sure he'll be doing the same tomorrow night, and then he's gone all day and evening Wednesday for work, then Thursday as well so I will basically be on my own completely except overnight (but he doesn't help anyway) until Friday at supper time. Kind of makes me want to scream but what can I do I guess. 

I admit I had a bit higher expectations for this week as my parents are on holidays this week and next and the plan was primarily to help me out (I thought). However, they were busy today and didn't drop by at all, and they're fully booked tomorrow as well. I was quite naively expecting my mom to drop by every day at least for a bit to help, so I am having to adjust my expectations a bit now. This week will just be about survival. No cleaning or cooking is going to get done. And since DH can't be bothered to clean ever, I am sure the house will just not be cleaned for a couple months. Oh well.


----------



## newbie2013

Having a hard time today. I'm feeling incompetent and that my baby isn't doing well. He struggles to nap at all during the day and sleeps for only about 12 hours total in a 24 hour period. I know that's not enough but he resists sleep during the day and rarely settles after the feed that finishes around 4-5am. I'm worried that his lack of weight gain is associated with his lack of sleep since he must be burning so much energy being awake for so long. Today, he was awake from 4:30 until 2:30 with only a brief 15 minute nap around 8am. I feel so bad for him. He looks so exhausted. So am I since I've also been feeding him every two hours since then too. He feeds for an hour, then fusses for an hour, then the cycle continues. I have no idea what to do to help him. 

Sorry for the vent. I'm feeling emotionally drained and unstable today..


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - so sorry you're struggling and feeling so drained. I know what it is like to have an overtired baby. Dd1 was like that and I figured out I had to 'force' her to sleep after 1 hour of awake time or else she'd be up for 8 hours straight and scream the house down with overtiredness. 
Two things - a) is it possible he is asleep during feeds so he is at least getting slightly more sleep than you think? 
And 
B) this article may or may not be at all helpful to you, but have you tried experimenting with age-appropriate awake times (45 min- 1 hr max) and rocking, nursing or whatever he likes to sleep at that moment to try and see what awake time he will easily fall asleep at? It took some practice with my dd1 but I found as long as I kept her at an appropriate awake time before getting her to sleep, she'd fall asleep relatively easily (not really easily at all compared to other babies), but if I waited longer than that she would never go to sleep. 
I think I used this link for reference:
https://www.mybabysleepguide.com/2009/02/wake-time.html?m=1

Again, it may not be helpful to you and please disregard if it isn't! Every baby is different and I have no idea what you've tried. Just thought I would mention since it was helpful to me back in the day. 
Violet has also started having unacceptably long awake periods and becoming overtired (but not as extreme), and I am getting worried she will be the same as dd1 in that regard.
Lots of :hugs: to you. It is so stressful worrying about your baby, and I am sure the weight gain issues are beyond stressful to you. You're doing a great job! You are definitely not incompetent! And babies are hard to figure out for anyone - especially in the beginning - but you will keeping figuring him out as you go and it will be okay!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer-i feel ya on the tiredness!! Glad you all got out. 

newbie- yes he is healing really well. i have the tomme tipee ones also when i express.
I feel imcompotent on some days and i completely understand with the lack of sleep and weight that you are feeling so emotional and unstable yourself. But honestly, babies are a mystery. Bbay z is so young yet, things will get better and please try yourself to get some sleep and rest when you can. Ask dh to help out where you need it. You are a fab mum and doing such a great job, baby z may just be a slow gainer, im sure once he is on solids he will pick up then too. 

lit- not gonna lie, that day without dh sounds stressful!! Thats a shame your parents can't be around. Defo leave the housework, just get through the week! 

pomp= my nights sounds like yours, long and exhausting! we have wind problems. have u tried gripe water? it does help a little. 


vrogers- i miss those tims with dh too, it is a really difficult period. Don't be jealous about dtd, it was only like 2 times and always an akwardness to it with isa asleep in the crib and us not knowing if we have 5 mins or 20 lol. 
hope your appt goes well tomorrow. 

afm- totally exhausted, isa was up with reflux last night. Took him to doc today who gave me a cream for his yeast rash and drops as he has thrush. She told me to use gaviscon for his reflux. I just feel so sorry for isa with his nappy/yeast rash, bad wind and reflux. He never seems settled these days so hoping it will pass soon and he wll be more comfy. Its sad to see as his mum and i am just so tired myself. 

x


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - omg I feel for you facing so much time on your own this week. I'm sorry! My DH doesn't clean either...he will straighten up and does clean up the kitchen after cooking, but never cleans a bathroom or anything like that. Sending you strength to get through some long days.

That also sucks about your parents not helping like you thought. I hope they do step in after a couple days. I'm still annoyed with my mom for being mostly no help while here right after the birth. The day we came home she said she was going to head home too. After I looked panicked she said she'd stay longer. And then basically the only useful thing she did the whole time she was here was to occasionally hold Jack and she picked up DD from daycare once. The rest of the time she just slept until noon, ate, used up all our ice, and took over the TV. She talks the talk about wanting to help, but how about you just DO SOMETHING USEFUL without being asked? I don't want to beg you to help me. And after a rough morning one day she was like 'well why didn't you come wake me?' Here's a thought...how bout you don't come to 'help' and then sleep until noon every damn day? Ugh. DH thinks she wants to help, but doesn't know what I need, but I just think she's completely out of touch and doesn't take time to think at all and it makes me so mad.

Dang...sorry for the rant, but I apparently needed to get that off my chest, lol.

Newbie - I'm so sorry you're feeling that way! I'm sure you are doing the best you can. That's crazy that Z will go so long without napping! DD fought naps a bit, but I just bounced and shushed until she gave up the fight. Sometimes it could take 30-40 minutes. Has Z been checked for lip or tongue ties? Feeding for an hour seems kind of long at this point. If he's not transfering milk well that could lead to the long feedings and the poor weight gain. I don't have any personal experience with that though. Do you have any International Board Certified Lactation Consultants where you live?


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - so sorry you were up last night. I hope the rash and thrush clear up quickly. It sounds stressful to have him be so unsettled all the time.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the support and advice. I'll definitely be reading that article, lit. And I will have the doctor check him for lip or tongue tie next appointment. I hadn't thought of that. My friend also suggested that he's hit the 6 week growth spurt early, hence the constant feeding and lack of sleep but he rarely sleeps during the day, so I'm sure. Will aim for a concerted effort to force him to sleep tomorrow.

He's drifting off in my arms right now so I'm going to put him down and try to sleep myself.

Hugs to you all. So grateful for wonderful people to vent to.


----------



## slammerkin

Totally forgot about the six week growth spurt! Already dreading the three week one next week.


----------



## newbie2013

When's the next one? Just so I can prepare mentally!


----------



## pompeyvix

So sorry newbie for how you are feeling. It seems crazy Z only had a 15 min nap, I imagine he is very overtired, bless him. It sounds like a tough cycle of feeding a fussing, I agree, taking an hour to feed each time seems excessive. Definitely get him checked for tongue and lip tie. I hope you managed to catch up on some sleep in the end :hugs:

LL - Sorry your parents don't seem to be able to make time to visit you when that was the initial plan :( 
If it makes you feel any better, when my mum came to visit last Sunday, she didnt do anything at all to help me even though I was in a lot of pain and a lot of tears. I just don't think she thinks... but it was hard. If and when Anabella has a baby, I will be such a support to her and will make sure I do everything she needs and wants to enable her to recover. I just don't get my mum at all. My dad is a million times more helpful *they are not together*

Ally - sounds like an incredibly rough night last night :hugs: 
Thanks for the gripe water recommendation, as far as I'm aware, babies have to be 1 month before it can be used. I think we'll keep going with infacol until he is a month and then try the gripe water :)

slammer - I hope your daughter enjoyed her dance class? And I also hope you managed to get some sleep whilst she was at daycare. Anabella is a preschool tomorrow (9-3) and if tonight is bad, I will definitely be getting some extra sleep in the morning to catch up!

AFM - Had a slightly better night last night, not so loud grunting and he 'only' woke for 3 feeds. Unfortunately I ended up being awake for almost 2 hours between 1 and 3am as by the time I fed Jamie, changed 2 nappies, expressed my milk, washed and sterlised bottles and my breast pump I then realised I knocked over the water bowl and both Jamie and I were soaked so had to get us both changed!
He has had some more wake periods today and seems happy and contented. He is still sleeping loads, but has been awake for a couple of almost 2 hour blocks, so I am wondering what effect (if any) this will have on his sleep tonight. I'll report back tomorrow!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I'm glad you got something for his yeast rash and thrush. Were you already using gaviscon for his reflux? I hope it helps. I would imagine that would be very difficult to watch him so unsettled and uncomfortable. Hugs! 

Slammer - ahh, that sounds really annoying about your mom not being helpful at all when she was there! You really shouldn't have to ask for every little thing you want help with. She should have been offering and taking charge! My mom is usually helpful when she's here but I guess they've had other priorities so far this week. Hoping tomorrow she'll stop by finally. 
That is the same as my DH - will clean up after supper and such but never cleans bathrooms or whatever. 

Pompey - I'm sorry your mom was so unhelpful! Apparently that is a common theme on this thread. I'm glad you'll know to help Annabella as much as possible when/if she ever has kids! I agree - I would like to help and support as much as I can! 
I hear you on being awake for an entire two hour chunk at night. That always seems to happen to me. Newborn wake-ups take forever especially with multiple diaper changes. This morning I had been awake for 2 hours with Violet and had finally gotten her back to sleep when dd1 woke up for the day. :( I was so tired! 
Violet has also had some 2 hour blocks of awake time. As far as I can tell it didn't affect her nighttime at all but so far she never stays awake for long periods in the night which is nice! She just wakes up lots to feed but usually goes back to sleep. I remember sometimes dd1 would just stay awake randomly in the night and that was terrible. I hope that doesn't happen.

AFM - still surviving. The mornings are the toughest... then the evenings. I actually had a friend over briefly to meet Violet in the afternoon so that was nice. After she left we all had naps. Dd1 is now sick with what I thought was just a cold but when she woke up from her nap she was hysterical and also felt very warm so I am worried it is something worse. Really hoping Violet doesn't get sick. :(

Re: growth spurts - I never actually noticed Violet have her one week growth spurt so not sure if she hasn't had it yet or if it was just so subtle I didn't notice!?


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- I'm sorry you are struggling with baby Z! I can relate with the long wake times, I'm trying to figure out if Lillian's issue is gas or her formula or something else and will definitely be asking at her appointment tomorrow. Maybe you could mention to his doc and see if they have any ideas? I hope you both are able to get some sleep, it's hard when you are overtired yourself and see how tired and miserable they are. 

Ally- I thought about that, I was wondering how weird it would be with the baby right there haha
I know it's hard seeing him hurting with not much you can do! I hope he feels better fast and settles. It really is exhausting I know! 

Pompey- glad you had a better night! Although the 2 hours sounds like it was exhausting, and then to spill water. Let us know if the 2 hour blocks affect his sleep! 

Literati- I think you are doing better than you think, you are doing a good job! It's nice you were able to visit with a friend and have a nap. I hope dd1 gets better soon and violet doesn't get sick, I'm pretty scared of Lillian getting sick, with how young she is! 

Wondering about the growth spurts too! What exactly are signs they are going through them? I do have the wonder weeks app, not sure if that is anything similar!


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - glad Jamie was less noisy last night! You are a champ for pumping and everything that goes with it in the middle of the night! 

Literati - having someone over can be a great distraction to help get you through a long day. That really sucks that DD1 is sick now. I hope it's over very quickly!

Vrogers - I don't know when all the growth spurts are, but I have heard of that wonder weeks app a bunch of times. Still never downloaded it, lol. I just know about 3 weeks, 6 weeks, and maybe 12 weeks?

AFM - joining some of you with longer wake periods starting during the day. Jack was awake for nearly two hours once today, and maybe another shorter period. He&#8217;s been pretty much passed out for like 5-6 hours straight right now though. Hoping that doesn't spell bad things for sleep tonight. At least DH is home tonight.

DD apparently LOVED her dance class. I didn't get to go, but DH said she was first in line and really payed attention and participated. What a relief. I was afraid she'd just be too shy to engage. She was sad about leaving.


----------



## Ally2015

newbie- i second others suggestions about tongue tie. Hope today is better for you and yes i love this forum to vent!

slammer-ugh sorry to hear about your mum not being helpful. that really sucks! Glad dd enjoyed her dance class!

pomp- thats right actualy they need to be 1 month. I forgot. How do you find the infacol? do you think its been helping? Oh pomp your night sounds stressful with the expressing, washing and then having to change clothes! Isa is defo awake more and for longer periods now too, hes always looking around at lights etc. its very cute.

lit- no just been using gripe which does help to some extent. I feel reluctant to give him gripe, gaviscon, oral drops for thrush and cream for this yeast rash all together. So i am going to leave the gaviscon out for a week as i read sometimes treating thrush can help with the reflux. Fingers crossed. plus qute a few people have told me gaviscon can cause bad constipation. 
that was nice you had your friend over and what a shame dd1 has a cold. She has bad luck with feeling unwell doesn't she? is her pink eye all ok now?

vrogers- it is a bit strange to dtd with baby in crib, especially one that makes lots of random noises and never settles for long in the crib. These are the joys of parenthood haha. Im sure once hes a bit older and more settled things will get easier. I do miss intimacy. 
how did your appt go today? 

afm- well i feel more human today as isa has a much better night last night. DH went to bed early. I didnt even bother to put isa in the crib as i just wanted to sleep as much as possible so he slept on my chest. right now he is asleep n the crib so quiet- why does he never do this at night??????????!!!!!
the health visitor is coming soon, i wonder what his weight is now.


----------



## AliJo

Sorry I haven't posted ladies! I've been reading and keeping up at least. I haven't found time to make a reply to everyone, but I'm with you guys! I'll try to find time later to catch up, but I'll do a quick update on me.

We went and viewed that house and it's really good for the price. I think a big reason it's on the cheaper end is because of the neighborhood. Most of the houses all around definitely need some TLC. It's one big reason I'm nervous to get it and do any work on it because there's a good chance we won't get that money back and I don't plan on living there long enough just to our benefit. I'm going to have my father look at it with us and go from there. 

There is a tri level home we're going to go look at soon. It says it's sold "as is" but I don't see anything wrong with it in the pictures. I think the "as is" will probably mean there is no warranty on anything, or at least I'm hoping because it's in a MUCH nicer neighborhood. The stairs aren't a full flight which makes me feel safer. I'll use gates either way, of course. Huge plus is there is a fenced in back yard. I'd be overjoyed to get a fenced in yard right away. I'm going to text my realtor and see if he can get me more information on it as to why it's being sold as is. 

T is doing well. Still the same problems. Those talking about LOs being overtired; I'm pretty sure that is part of Ts problem at night often. He's had days where he does not sleep very well and it turns into a screaming fit at night that is hard to calm down until I can finally get him asleep. He can be very hard to settle during the day. No where near as bad as what Newbie described. I really how you figure something out to help V, Newbie! I just got T down by putting him in the car seat (unstrapped with padding under him) and swinging and rocking him in it because he would not sleep. I also draped a blanket over it to remove more stimuli. I wouldn't keep him in a car seat to sleep strapped in but I'm okay with this right now as long as I'm watching him. 

O is sick. Throwing up. Kind of irritated because I know it was my brother that gave it to him. He was talking about how his son was sick and I told him not to get too close to O. "Well I'm not sick and everyone else has gotten over it" I told him he still could give it to him from just carrying it on him :Oh, I know". Well he still goes and messes with him and now he's throwing up everything that he tries to drink or eat and of course he keeps asking for fluids. 

This "quick" update has taking me hours to get done. Just slowly adding to it. I'll try to catch up with everyone better later.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - ahh, I'm so sorry O is sick! And that is especially frustrating that your brother is at fault! I hate when people don't realize how contagious the stomach flu is and that it is contagious for a couple days after as well! That must be very difficult taking care of a very sick toddler while also taking care of a newborn! You poor thing. 
That is definitely something to consider if that lower priced house is in a bad neighbourhood. Sounds like you're covering all your bases and making sure you research everything. I hope you find something perfect for your little family soon. 
Sorry T might be getting overtired at night as well. That is always stressful. 

Ally - that is probably wise to wait a bit on the gaviscon. That way if he has any sort of reaction, you won't be completely confused about what caused it. Hopefully he'll be all better soon. 
Thanks. Her pinkeye is definitely all better now and has been for a good week or two. The sickness doesn't seem to ever end in our house though! And now my parents have a mild form of the flu that my niece had and they are over helping with dd1 so I really hope they don't pass that on as well! :( 
So glad you feel more human today and that you had a more decent sleep! I had a better sleep as well as V's wake-ups were pretty short and I seemed to sleep quite solidly as I didn't even wake up when DH got ready for work! Dd1 also slept in an extra 45 minutes because she is sick, so that was helpful. 

Slammer - thanks. It was definitely a nice distraction to have a friend over. Especially one that I can just be myself around and don't have to worry about her judging me for having a messy house and no make up! :) 
So glad your dd loved her dance class! That makes me happy. My dd1 is loving her little toddler exercise class on Tuesdays as well. DH has been taking her since I had Violet and it gives me a nice short break. 
I hope that long stretch of day sleep didn't mess things up for the night time yesterday. 

VRogers- thanks! You always have something thoughtful and encouraging to say. I appreciate it. :) 
I think signs of a growth spurt are just feeding a lot more often/more quantity and being a bit fussier than usual. 
I agree it is scary to think of our babies getting sick so young. I hope Lillian doesn't.

AFM - my parents are over helping today (and being actually helpful). At the moment my dad is entertaining dd1 and my mom is taking out garbages and folding laundry. I was able to take a bath and definitely feel more human today too!


----------



## vrogers

We had Lillian's one month appointment today, she's healthy and growing! She weighed a whopping 8lbs14oz! We talked to her doc about the gas/fussiness and she is having us switch formula to enfamil gentle ease, which we just gave her so hopefully she does better with this! 

Ally- appointment went very well like I said above, thank you for asking! 
It's amazing how much of a difference even just a little sleep can make! I fed Lillian around midnight and she slept until almost 6am, it was wonderful. Then we took a 2ish hour nap a couple hours later. 

Ali- house hunting is no fun, I was along for the ride with my bff a few months ago. The second house sounds nice, especially with a fenced in yard! 
Seems like several of us are having LOs hard to settle. Hopefully it gets better for us all soon because it's tiring for everyone involved! 
I read evening/night hours are when babies process everything they experienced during the day (like adults do) so if they were overstimulated they can be a bit fussy. So the blanket over the seat sounds like a good idea! 
Ugh I'm sorry your brother got O sick, I would be pretty annoyed! I hope he feels better soon and nobody else gets sick! 

Literati- I'm glad you were encouraged :) thank you for the heads up on the growth spurt signs, now I know what to watch for! 
Glad your parents are actually being helpful and that you were able to get a bath in! It's nice of them to help you. Time for yourself is so important!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm glad your parents are over helping, I definitely wish I had someone around! My SIL is probably the only one that would help out and she lives in Florida. Although, I'd have to ask her and it would be nice to just have someone there for me. Other than DH of course. I need to make friends.. ha!

I'm sorry you're still dealing with illnesses. I don't seem to be getting a break either. O threw up 8 times today. He has ate nothing but a few bites of chicken which he threw up of course. Poor kid. I'm just glad he hasn't been asking for food all day. Really hoping it has passed by tomorrow. I freak out over him being sick because I'm afraid T will catch it. Hopefully both our LOs will be protected by our milk. 

Keep your chin up. The toughness may not go down, but you'll get better at dealing with it before you know it and it won't feel as tough. T has gotten harder since those first couple of weeks, but I've gotten better at managing. It'll start to feel natural and you'll get through the days easier without thinking much of it. 

Vrogers - It isn't fun. It will be if I find something! I'm really excited to look at the tri level home. I feel like it's going to be what I want and that makes me nervous because I'll be afraid it'll slip through my fingers. Then the whole idea of moving doesn't sound fun, but at the same time does. Won't be easy with a baby. O won't be too much of a problem. He'll be too excited about a new place. 

Ally - T does the same and will sleep no problem during the day on his own. Although, I haven't tried the crib in awhile. He does well in the bassinet, but not at night. He has his days and nights in order and that's actually why he won't sleep alone at night now. He wants the boob readily available! Demanding little ones..

How was his weight? 

Slammer - I love it when they're awake more! At least.. I do when T isn't being fussy. I need to keep track better how much he's staying up. I made a better effort today to get him to fall asleep and he's been less fussy. He goes from 0 to pissed in no time flat! I was so use to O. He would start out small and hardly ever full on cried in the early months. 

I'm glad your daughter loved her dance class! I bet it's great to see her so excited about something. I wish there was a music class for toddlers around here. O has been a music freak since he was little. 

Pomp - How did your night go with LO being awake more during the day? 

I don't want to go back too far replying. None of us have time to read a book right now! Just covering the last page. 

O has thrown up 8 times today. Really hoping it's the end of it and he's well tomorrow. He hasn't had a fever which is good because I would have not been able to medicate him since he threw everything up that went down. DH's schedule changed a bit and he had today off but goes back tomorrow. So so thankful he didn't work today because it would have been complete misery to deal with O throwing up and T all at the same time. Just hope tomorrow he's fine otherwise I have to pull on my super mom panties and manage.

I'm pretty sure T does get overtired. I made a good effort to get him down for a nap when he started to get cranky and he wasn't near as fussy today. Got some cleaning done today.. mainly because I had to due to all the puke that kept getting on the carpet. I'm really thankful that usually the vacuum and carpet cleaner keep T calm. He will get fussy after awhile but usually if he's fussy and I start running those he chills for awhile. 

Going to look at two more houses Friday. Really getting my hopes up for one of them. If I walk in and fall in love.. I'm most likely going to go for it. It's kind of nerve wrecking, but I'm eager to be out and it'll be an awesome starter home if I'm right about it. I'm thinking there won't be much area for a table, but I don't honestly care that much right now about a dinning area. We only need enough room to sit 4 at the moment anyways. It's also a 4 bedroom which is great because I feel like we'll have room even if we have a girl next! There's a big deck in the back and a fenced back yard, two car garage, beautiful neighborhood. I know it won't be my dream home, but it sounds like a perfect starter home for us! I'm getting my hopes too high I feel. I need to chill!


----------



## AliJo

O is not throwing up! Yay!

Yesterday's trick is not working today (putting him to sleep by swinging him in the car seat covered) or at least it hasn't yet.

T is a comfort nurser which doesn't work out too well if he's full so today's trick involves the paci. He hasn't been taking it most of the time even directly after having the breast like he was. My trick today is dipping it in gripe water and giving it to him since he enjoys the taste! This way it gives him a little gripe water and doesn't cause him to cough and choke on it. He can't handle drops of the gripe water very well with his airway thing going on. Don't know if the small doses will help, but he may get enough since I have to dip it again if he spits it out. 

Which brings me to ask.. Does anyone have any tricks they've been pulling out their sleeves? Might be interesting to see what we all start to come up with!


----------



## newbie2013

So pleased o is not throwing up! What a relief.

Only trick I have is the last feed before he settles at night is to feed the first side as normal, then burp and change, then do the second side in bed like I do for night time feeds. I find it soothes him and helps him to settle better.

Afm, in the last two weeks, ds went 6 days in a row without a be, then had an epic one and they've slowly gotten closer and closer together, resulting in today having 4! Including one in the waiting room of the doctors! Had a quick smelly change! Of course, three out of the four were in cloth nappies... Of course!

Good news, he's put in about 300g in two weeks - great improvement for him. Our hard work has paid off. I've been feeding so much and pumping as well. I was so pleased I pumped earlier today and got about 80ml (2.5oz). My mum was able to feed him that while I just sat and did nothing - first time since 2am. He didn't settle after that and ended up sleeping for 2 hours on my chest - during which time, I didn't sleep! It is now 7:30pm and I'm running in empty. No idea how I'm going to feed him when he wakes from his nap (soon). Hopefully he'll sleep soon after that!

Oh, I hope those house hunting find what you're looking for. We're looking too but to rent, not buy. We saw two places today. One was awful and literally next door to the landlord (no thank you!) and the other was so small for the price. Still looking...


----------



## froggyfrog

Have been following along but having a hard time posting. Gage is doing great, he had his 2 week appointment on Tuesday and is only three oz away from his birthweight, he is a big 8lbs 14oz! I cracked up laughing when I saw that vrogers posted the same weight for her four week appointment! My boy is big! 

Ali- this may or may not work depending on breast size it may make it harder, but I found that Gage settles and falls asleep if I lay on my side and him on his side facing me and nurse him that way, he falls right to sleep after eating. How great that O is feeling better today!

Lite, I'm glad your parents have been some help for you! My mom did an amazing job helping while she was here. The house stayed clean and everything was done without me having to ask. Now my mil has been here for the past week and she hasn't done much around the house. She asks me what do I need done and I told her what stuff I wanted to do and she just sits on the couch and watches tv it wants to hold the baby. I'm still a tad bit sore from my cs, but feeling much more like I can do stuff, but dh gets mad at me when I'm trying to do stuff but he is still in crutches so he is limited too. I wish my mom would have stayed a little longer:.(

Pomp so awesome about the weight gain! Maybe he just needed a little extra time!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, sorry not been on for a while , crazy week with toddler and ollie not been sleeping well so been on catch up.. I have been following. I have actually tried to post about 3 times but phone playing up and having trouble with internet access on laptop :/ so frustrating !! 

I will post properly when I have more time to read through &#65039;xx


----------



## pompeyvix

Apple - sorry you've had some rough nights, I can relate! It's not easy is it, especially when you have older ones.

froggy - Gage is gaining weight so well, well done him! Jamie has also piled on the weight is now a chunky 9lb 3oz where as he was born at 8lb 1oz! 

newbie - I am glad Z is putting on weight and you are feeling better about that. And fantastic news about the pumping, you are getting there! 
I remember Anabella had very sporadic bm and when she did, they were absolutely massive!! 

AliJo - I am pleased O has stopped throwing up, what a relief!
Good luck house hunting... I firmly believe when you find the right house, you just know :)

vrogers - I hope the new formula helps Lillian. 

LL - I am pleased your parents stepped up in the end and offered some support. It must have been lovely to be able to take a bath :)

AFM - Jamie then had his heart scan and we saw a different consultant this time. He explained Jamie is well as he is feeding and gaining weight , but he said his heart is struggling He's now been put on the medication from this evening and he told me that due to the size of Jamie's hole and the position in the heart, the chances of it closing are slimmer than compared to other holes which are smaller and lower down. I just know that he is going to require heart surgery in the future. Call it instinct or intuition, but I just know and I feel so awful For now, Jamie is doing well and is happy , so for that I take some comfort. 

Jamie has a blood test at the hospital on Tuesday and another appointment with the cardiologist next Friday. I feel the appointments are coming thick and fast and just can't help but think that they are worried about him. 

I've noticed Jamie can self settle to sleep. If I put him down in his Moses basket awake, if he is tired, he will just take himself to sleep This rarely happened with Anabella so I am quite excited by this!! He may change of course and he does love falling asleep on our chests, but I am pleased he can self settle too.

Last night was better, Jamie only woke for 2 feeds all night, but the night before was tough. He tends to have a good night followed by difficult.. which means tonight will be tough again. I hope not, but at least I have low expectations!


----------



## Angel5000

It&#8217;s been so long since I posted! I've been reading along but not posting since Melody got really fussy and clingy for several days and wouldn&#8217;t sleep AT ALL unless she was being held, and it made for a really difficult time to do anything. 

She took her first bottle from my husband about a week ago, and he loved it. He was so happy to be able to feed her and get to have that experience bonding with her. I didn&#8217;t want to take that away from him, so we decided to have him give one bottle a night. I&#8217;ll try to pump while he&#8217;s feeding her to keep my supply up. Or, sometimes I&#8217;ll top her off afterwards. She&#8217;ll take about 2 ounces from him but even if she&#8217;s done with the bottle and &#8220;full&#8221; she likes to spend a few minutes on my breast after. I think it&#8217;s mostly comfort because she&#8217;ll only eat for 2-3 minutes and then fall asleep. Mostly we&#8217;re using breast milk for him to feed her but we also had some premade formula the hospital had given us so we&#8217;ve been using that on a couple days just to use it up. I&#8217;m not opposed to formula, I just prefer to mostly BF. I figure if we&#8217;re 90% BF then it&#8217;s still just as good. 

I&#8217;m a little confused/worried because I&#8217;ve noticed when I pump my left breast produces more than double that of my right. I can get 2.5oz from left in the same time I Get 1oz from the right. Does this mean my right has a lower supply? Or is it just less responsive to the pump?

As for Melody &#8211; we had her one month appointment and she was up to 8lbs 15oz! So big compared to her 6 lb 9oz weight at her 3 day check up! I can&#8217;t believe she&#8217;s already a month old (5 weeks tomorrow)! It feels like it&#8217;s going so fast! 

My doctor had me push my 6 week post-pardom checkup to 7.5 weeks instead so that she could combine Melody&#8217;s next appointment with mine and save me from having to make two trips. I&#8217;m going to make DH take the afternoon off that day to come though because it&#8217;s when she&#8217;ll get her vaccines and I don&#8217;t think I can do that alone! 



Lite &#8211; you mentioned awhile back that your mom was making comments about Violet being spoiled. I heard something similar from a coworker about Melody and got a little annoyed. I am a firm believer that you cannot spoil an infant this young, if they want to be held it&#8217;s because they need something (comfort, closeness, etc). My MIL had tried to tell me when she was visiting a couple weeks ago that I would just have to learn to let her &#8220;cry it out&#8221; sometimes and I told her that maybe someday I would but at 3 weeks old I was not going to just let my baby cry, maybe when she&#8217;s older. 

I&#8217;m sorry that you&#8217;re having a rough time with both kids. I really hope it gets easier

Pompey &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about Jamie&#8217;s heart! It sounds like he has a chance of his heart healing on its own, but I can&#8217;t imagine how scary this is for you. :hugs: I&#8217;ll keep you and Jamie in my thoughts and prayers! Keep us up to date about his appointments. 

You mentioned him being a grunter and keeping you awake at night? Melody does the same thing. She sleeps SO PEACEFULLY in the daytime but at night she&#8217;s grunting and making noises in her sleep and it keeps me up! I have no idea why she does it, but man is it hard! 

Ally &#8211; Massage sounds amazing! I need one too, I just hadn&#8217;t worked up the nerve to leave Melody long enough to get one. That&#8217;s great about the weight loss! I&#8217;m about 7 lbs above pre-pregnancy weight too and am anxious to be able to start exercising again. I have started doing 30 minute walks with Melody when I can but I can&#8217;t get much more than that before I&#8217;m tired. Ugh, I used to exercise hard core 4-5x a week! 

Ali &#8211; Melody does better on her side too. She doesn&#8217;t stay on her side real well in the bassinet but in my bed she&#8217;ll sleep on her side against me and sleep for up to 3 hours sometime. 

Newbie &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry that you&#8217;ve got to go back to work soon! That has got to be hard. I am already dreading going back, and my return isn&#8217;t until the end of March. :(

Vrogers &#8211; that&#8217;s great that you&#8217;re finally getting some milk pumping! I&#8217;m wondering how you were able to figure out that she wasn&#8217;t getting any milk when she latches on that one side? Since I realized that when I pump I get so much less milk on the one side I&#8217;m wondering if there&#8217;s less milk there and if sometimes she isn&#8217;t getting milk, but I don&#8217;t know how to tell. I know for sure on the left side she gets milk because I can hear her swallowing, I&#8217;m just not sure about the right. 

With the talk about the carriers &#8211; I have a moby and a mei tei. I LOVE the mei tei. The Moby is one that I really like the idea of but I&#8217;m having a harder time figuring it out. I can put it on correctly and put baby in it, but I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m tying it tightly enough because over time she slides down pretty far and I have a harder time keeping her up higher. 


Slammer - :hugs: Sounds like you&#8217;re having a rough time at night. I think we all think dark thoughts at some point. The other night when Melody wouldn&#8217;t stop screaming in the middle of the night (and DH was somehow sleeping through it :dohh: ) I was thinking some horrible thoughts, wondering why I bothered to turn my life upside down just to have a kid&#8230;. I had to wake up DH to take her before I lost my patience completely. Do you think this is more than baby blues and is developing into PPD? There&#8217;s no shame in having a hard time, and there&#8217;s no shame in getting help if you need it. :hugs: We&#8217;re here for you. 




I'm sorry if I missed anyone! I'm going to try to keep up with posts after this!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - great to hear from you. I was actually just thinking today that you hadn't posted in quite a while! So I'm glad you did. Melody is so tiny still! She is only one ounce bigger than Violet's birthweight! They're all so different. Sorry you've had an annoying couple comments about 'spoiling' Melody and about CIO etc. Very annoying! I personally don't believe in CIO at all, ever, but that's that's just me. But the experts definitely agree it isn't okay when they are newborn! Some people are a bit crazy. 

Sorry melody has been so clingy for a little while! Sounds like your DH giving one feed a night is working very well for you. I am glad he enjoys it so much.

Pompey - so sorry about Jamie's heart and your intuition that he's going to end up needing surgery. That must be a terrifying prospect for you, but I'm sure it will be okay and he will be so much healthier for it. Still so scary though. 
That is excellent that Jamie is able to self settle sometimes. I had these lofty dreams about Violet doing that naturally as some people say their second babies had less trouble falling asleep on their own. Well, every baby is different, and Violet is definitely not a self settler! She seems very much like dd1 in this regard, but oh well! Good thing I don't mind at all snuggling and nursing to sleep. :) 
I know you were nervous about handling two. How are you finding it so far? 

Apple - sounds like a busy and tiring week. Thanks for checking in. Hope you can update soon.

Froggy - I'm glad your mom was super helpful when she was there! It is too bad your MIL won't step up and do the same! I definitely wouldn't find my MIL as helpful either, but I'd also probably hold back on telling her what would actually be helpful whereas I am comfortable letting my mom help with whatever. 
Yes, there are some tiny babies on this thread compared to ours! I am guessing Violet will make the biggest baby yet at her two week check-up though. Gage sounds very small to me now! Violet was already just 2 oz shy of her birthweight at 5 days old, and I am guessing she'll be 9.5-10 lb already at her 2 week check-up. My babies just don't seem to lose much weight initially. My dd1 had re-gained her birthweight at 2 days old! 
I hope you fully recover from your c section soon. I am sorry your DH is still recovering as well. You two definitely need as much help as you can get! 

Newbie - so glad all your hard work has paid off and Z is gaining more weight. So sorry you had an awful night. 
I can't imagine V going 6 days without a BM! Wow! I changed 7 poopy diapers just from midnight to 8 am alone. She just never stops! 

Ali - I wish you had more help where you live. It must be hard not having friends or family nearby. 

So glad O is finally on the mend. That sounds so terrible. 

The house hunt sounds like an adventure. I would be like you and really get my hopes up if I found something I liked.

AFM - sadly, Violet has caught dd1's cold. :( she is so sniffly and keeps choking on her phlegm when she is lying down. It concerns me and I am thinking I'm in for some very rough nights ahead.


----------



## AliJo

I just got T to sleep so I'm hoping I can reply and keep up instead of getting behind! 

T had a rough morning. Only had two half hour naps from 8:30 to 3.. I tried and tried to get him to sleep but he wakes up so easily sometimes and as soon as he would wake up it was back to phase one.

I spoke too soon on O. He didn't throw up until this evening, but he has diarrhea now. He doesn't have an appetite at all so he hasn't really ate since before yesterday. Although, if he did eat he may very well throw it up. He hasn't drank too much today so I'm giving him some Pedialyte and hopefully that stays down. 

Lite - It definitely is an adventure, but I really hope I don't have to settle on something. I don't expect my dream home, but I sure hope I have something that we will be comfortable in for years to come and I will feel content at with my children. 

I'm so sorry Violet got sick. Hopefully it passes soon. I hate it when babies are sick.. I'm not eager to put T in daycare. He'll be sick constantly I fear until he builds up immunity. 

Angel - That's great that your DH gets that bonding time! I was really not wanting to use formula at all with O when he was born but eventually had to because I just couldn't keep up with him. I came to accept that being able to supply most of his food was good enough and I really shouldn't beat myself up. He generally had 1 formula bottle a day. 

I have one breast that seems to produce more, but like you said it could just be because the other doesn't get expressed as well with a pump. If it doesn't produce as well it could be that it isn't as easily stimulated as your other, but your other makes up for it. I wouldn't worry too much as long as you are producing enough overall and still from both. 

That's great that you only need to make one trip. I need to call and see if they can put T's and O's appointments together. T's 2 month is a week before O's 2.5 year. 

Pomp - I'm so sorry his hole is less likely to heal on it's own. They're going to want to keep a close eye on him, just because the heart is so important. I'm sure he'll have many more appointments than normal. I'm sure they've given you things to report to them and what to watch for and if he's eating well and gaining weight that is such a good sign. I am really glad he's doing well, though. 

Froggy - Yes, I do the side lying feeding. It works well at night, but if he's really fussy nothing seems to work. It's basically waiting out the storm until he finally falls asleep. 

Newbie - That's great news! Like Froggy said, maybe he just needed a little more time. Apartment hunting can be just as stressful. Worse in some ways considering you don't know what your landlords are going to be like. When we first moved in the management here was horrible. They let pretty much anyone in. When the new management took over I was so glad. They literally had the police come arrest someone out of the building I live in just downstairs for drug use and it wasn't like the guy was really hiding it. He had a lot of cleaning up to do. 

Froggy - I love having a little chunker! T was 9lbs 3oz at his 2 week check up. That put him 15oz OVER birth weight. I'm just going to always have big built chunky babies. 

Apple - We understand! Glad to know you're reading along, though! 

T is awake already.. maybe.. maybe had a half hour.


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh I forgot to comment about pumping more on one side, but that was the same with me last time and it didn't affect things at all, so don't worry about!


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - Nice to hear Lillian's appt went well and she's gaining weight! How much was she at birth? 

AliJo - I hope you get a good house! It's such a stressful process, though fun to look at houses. We bought four years ago, but I still look at listings and dream about an upgrade, lol.

So sorry to hear O is so sick! Goodness, the poor thing! And poor you. It's hard to deal with.

Sounds like T is a bit of a challenge with sleep. No/short naps are so hard. You know they are so exhausted, but it's hard to help!

Literati - that's great your parents did come to help. Man, a bath would be so nice!

That's terrible that both girls are sick now. Hoping it's very short-lived!

Newbie - that's awesome that Z is gaining! You are doing great! 

Froggy - glad to hear from you, and that's great that Gage is chunking up! Sidelying nursing is seriously the shiz. I have started doing it a bit last night with Jack, but only after he's already mostly full and is suckling less because he gets a bit overwhelmed with the flow earlier in a feeding. 

Glad your mom was such a huge help. Your MIL sounds more like my mom. My MIL would have been more helpful, but DHs parents are an ocean away and weren't able to come.

Apple - good to have you checking in and saying hi at least!

Pompey - that's very discouraging to hear that Jamie is more likely to need the surgery. I hope they continue to monitor him closely. :(

Self settling A thing I doubted existed, lol. Jack has put himself to sleep in the bouncy seat with vibrations on a couple of times, but I don't think it's likely to happen often. Wish I had one of those magical unicorn babies that can go to sleep on their own.

Angel - sounds like Melody is doing great! And its nice DH enjoyed feeding her. My DH only started feeding DD bottles when I went back to work, and he honestly did not enjoy it because she was reluctant to take them. Not a good bonding experience for him, lol.

And yeah I wouldn't worry about the mismatch in pump output. Had you fed last on the one that gave less? Either way, it's not abnormal to have one boob that produces better. Some women even feed exclusively on one side.

Thanks for the encouragement regarding my dark thoughts. I think it was just a bad night and still so nearly on. I feel better now, and am sure I'll get better at handling it all.

AFM - still dealing with grunty-pants at night. Ugh. And it disturbs DH too. I told him he can sleep in the spare room tonight because he's looking a bit worse for wear with tiredness. DD got up too early the last couple days and he handled her while I stayed dozing with grunty. Jack's also been fussy whenever he tries to take him to give me a break and that's demoralizing for him. Aaaand he's back to work tomorrow so has a long shift he needs to get some rest before.

I tried to do an unofficial weight check by getting on the scale with and without Jack in my arms, and that put him at over 10 lbs! He won't be seen by the doctor until 2 months so I'm jealous of you all getting weight checks at a month. My mom has a baby scale though, so I'll see if she can bring it down to check him in another week or two. Just curious! He sure seems to be getting fat though!

OK writing this took forever! Time to sleep!


----------



## newbie2013

Quick post - yep, I get more out my left then right too. Also the left always feels "fuller" if I haven't fed for a couple of hours. Ds has a preference for the left too. Perhaps it is all related...


----------



## Ally2015

sorry been so hectic just catching up now. 

ali- Sorry O is having such a hard time! hope he is fully better soon. I also hope you find the right house for you. Good luck with viewings today, let us know how they go! Oo that is a good idea on tricks we use to get them to sleep. I don't really have any yet, still figuring this one out. Sometimes i just let him comfort nurse on my boob till he falls asleep but i dont think it is wise in the long run! 

lit- i am glad your parents are helping and you feel more normal! So sorry V has cold now- what can you give her for it?

vrogers0 glad appt went well, that is a great weight. Isa is 9 ibs 12oz. That is amazing how long Lillian slept, the most Isa has slept is 3/4 hours in a session. That actually makes sense about the over stimulation, isa is so much more awake and alert during the day and evening, i should start winding him down in the early evening and get him ready for bed, with lights dimmed etc. 

newbie- glad weight gain has improved, well done on your hard work!

pomp- really sorry about Jamie's heart, must be so hard for you, but fingers crossed he won't need an operation. At least he is doing well now though and its great he can self settle! I feel isa is the same, one good night, then one terrible, or a few bad ones followed by a couple of good ones. When i have the good nights i am always like yess i got this haha until the night after. 
i think all babies love sleeping on chest, i can imagine it is so soothing for them.

angel- so nice to hear from you! glad Melody is doing so well. I have grunty noisy baby at night too and hes better in the day. Must be their method of getting us to give them extra cuddles haha. i exercised loads too, now i manage maybe 2 walks a week, but i am looking forward to starting running again at some point. i even dreamt about it haha. Maybe in a few weeks once isa is more settled at night. 

lit & froggy- it is funny how your babies birth weights are similar to my 6 week old baby haha. Isa is 9 ibs 12 and i think that is so massive and chunky compared to when he was born haha. 

AFM- isa is doing well on weight gain, 9ibs 12 now, but his weight gain this week was slower than others, i think because of his thrush etc it effects his feeding and he hasn't fed as well. REally hope it clears up soon as he is normally a big feeder. His height is in the 2nd percentile though! i find it funny as i am really short but my DH tall and we both thought Isa will be tall. I know that can change later, but for now its looking like he is going to be short like me :D my mum said when i was a baby i wasnt even on the chart (lol). 
it was my dads birthday yesterday and we all went for a meal, isa slept the whole time so it was bliss for me. 

Whats everyones weekend plans except for some sleep? i have a friend coming to visit isa tomorrow, which will be so nice.

Also wanted to mention, i bought a book on baby sleep. Sleep is a topic of interest to me anyway as it is my PhD thesis topic- but i know nothing about baby sleep so picked up a book. Its called natural baby sleep solution. Will let you guys know of anything i find interesting or useful. it has a guide on how to help baby sleep more at night etc so i am quite intrigued but not keeping my hopes up either haha
x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yes, that will not be fun once T is in daycare. This wasn't even from daycare as both kids are home with me now but figures the one time we left the house in over a week, we would all catch a sickness! 

Slammer - I am glad you're doing better and that night was just a rough one. We've all had those. I also wish I would have one of those magical unicorn babies who just fall asleep on their own! Oh well - what can you do. That's pretty good Jack has fallen asleep in his bouncy chair on vibrate. Violet can't even fall asleep in the swing so far. Seems like she might be harder to put to sleep than my dd1! Oy. 
I had to laugh at you calling Jack "grunty" because that is our nickname for Violet as well! She'll wake up from her nap and dd1 will announce, "ooh, grunty's awake!" She grunts all day long though - not just at night. But she's definitely less settled without me at night. 
That's neat your mom has a baby scale. You should definitely get her to bring it soon! Violet will get weighed at her 2.5 week check-up and then not again until 2 months. However, we have a public health office here where you can go weigh your baby any time if you want to (I doubt I will, though). 

Ally - I don't think you can do much of anything for colds at this age. We have a suction bulb if absolutely needed, but that makes babies crazy so I won't use it unless she really can't breathe. We have a saline spray but I'm not sure if it can be used on a newborn or not. Blah. 

That is crazy how short Isa is! Wowza. Makes sense that he doesn't weigh much then. 

AFM - was a rough night but not too horrid. Had to leave Violet on her side and propped up on my arm so she could breathe. She wasn't able to nurse properly due to her plugged nose so I woke up quite engorged even though she was up every hour or two. 

If you can even believe it, DH now has a stomach bug again. I am at my wit's end! Pretty sure we will never be clear for sickness around Here. I have a cold as well, so we are all a bit miserable. 

Sounds like recommendations might be different around here. I was told to bathe for 10 min a day every day to heal my stitches, so I think of it more as a necessity in the healing process than a luxury! These aren't nice long bubble baths but just a quick sitz bath. Obviously still nice though.


----------



## AliJo

T is sleeping on my chest so I'm kind of pinned so I figured I'd try to reply. I'm too afraid to lay him down after yesterday. 

Lite - Maybe you should see if someone had it out for your family and placed a curse on your house.. Seriously though, when are you going to catch a break?! 

That's funny you and Slammer call your LO's grunty. T is Squeaks or Squeakers since he's always making high pitched sounds. 

Yeah they just told me as needed or as I wanted to for comfort for my stitches. Mine never really bothered me so I never did. First time, though.. my goodness did those baths help! 

Ally - I wish I could comfort nurse! He ends up over eating if he tries. He can do it at night when he's sleepy because he's not really nursing but during the day he doesn't relax while he's trying to comfort nurse and gets fussy because then he's over eating.. destructive cycle. 

Please let us know if you do find anything in that book! I'm sure all of use perked up at "sleep solution." Most of us do seem to have one issue or another when it comes to sleep. I hope someone on the forum has it easy. To them.. I am jealous! 

Slammer - The only reason I got one at one month is because of his airway issue while eating. I didn't feel I needed it, but I went along with it. My unofficial weight check was very close! Came out to 10.6lbs and he was 10lbs 9oz which puts him at 10.56lbs

I'm sure I'll want to look, but I'm going to make a conscious effort to not look once I buy because I don't want to find something that is better and be bummed. I'll wait a couple of years.. hopefully.. 

Sorry your little Gruntaroo is still grunty! My guy is still squeaking. I "think" it might be a little better. Hard to say until there is a big improvement. 


Glad many of us struggle with uneven boobs and none of us are alone! :haha: 


Weekend plans.. On my own with the boys all night and all morning all weekend. DH's schedule changed to Thursday - Sunday. Hoping to look at those houses Saturday. Realtor said that today wouldn't work. Well, he has time but instead he just decided he was going to look for more houses to show me and send me a list of them to "drive by" which I won't do. Ugh.. I want to look at those two especially the tri level.. I don't care about more yet. I've seen them all pretty much anyways thanks to websites like Reator.com and Zillow.com. If he doesn't show me Saturday I'm going to contact someone else and see if they can show me. I'll be that person. I have a good feeling about it and I don't want it to slip from my fingers if I'm right.

Also wanted to say, early mornings with T is the best part of the day with him. He wakes up all smiles and coos for awhile till he starts to get sleepy and grumpy then it's like that the rest of the day.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - ugh I know. It never ends! 
That's funny T is "squeakers"! My dd1 had more high pitched sounds too and we used to call her piglet because of her high pitched squeal. 
I noticed when I skipped a bath for a couple days I had an extremely painful BM with tons of stinging after! Ow!!! So back to the baths for me. 

That's annoying your realtor won't show you those houses yet. I would ask someone else too! 

Violet is the same with hating being overfull and getting angry when she tries to comfort nurse but gets milk when she doesn't want it! It's frustrating and stressful. She is getting more overtired and harder to put to sleep every day. :(
She actually has taken a soother a few times after getting angry from comfort nursing so that was nice! I hope she keeps that up because dd1 never took a soother and always just wanted my boob haha. 
That sounds really sweet about T cooing and smiling in the morning. It is too bad he ends up grumpy the rest of the day. :(


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Ha, piglet.. I love it! 

Yeah make sure you're not getting constipated. That was the only time I had complications with my stitches this time. Made them bleed again and probably caused them to have a longer healing time. 

I'm sorry Violet is starting to get harder to put to sleep. That was about the time T started having more and more issues. Those sweet first two weeks while they sleep all the time and are so snuggly doesn't last long enough. 

Hopefully the weather is getting nicer up there for you. Then you won't be cooped up as much and less likely to get sick. It's going to be in the 50s today! So like 10 degrees C. I'm not all spiffy and didn't convert that in my head ha.. although I can because I needed to learn C when becoming a nurse. 

It's going to be nice all week! It doesn't appear its going to drop below freezing in the near future other than at night. Really debating on putting T in the baby carrier and loading O up in the stroller and going for a walk. Only issue is it's windy so if it doesn't die down I won't be. Knowing Iowa.. it won't be dying down. T would be fine with the wind because I can cover him easier, but O will end up getting it all. 

T is still sleeping. Really hoping it will be a sleepy day for him. Most likely will have a rough day tomorrow then, but I really need a calmer day. I bought a dresser and it just came in so I get to put that together. I finally just settled on something that probably won't match the crib. Whatever.. I needed one.


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- aw, he's a little cutie though judging by your picture! 

Apple- hope you're doing well! 

Pompey- I can't imagine how scary that is. Dh was born with heart problems and had to have heart surgery and now is doing great, but I'm sure that brings little to no comfort as this is your baby. I can't imagine..that's great he can self soothe to sleep! I hope tonight isn't difficult :) 

Angel- that's so sweet how excited dh is to feed melody! Melodys weight sounds similar to Lillian's, she was 6lbs14oz at birth and 8lbs14oz at her 4 week appointment. I wasn't sure the averages and if that was good but hers sounds pretty similar! 
As for the milk, for the first couple weeks when I was able to BF more often, she would feed longer and then fall asleep and be good for at least an hour or so. Lately she will latch for maybe 10 min on each side and then scrunch up her face like shes frustrated and unlatch. I also try to notice if she's swallowing. Of course I'm no expert, I just assumed her not latching as long, the scrunched up face and pumping little amount of milk means low milk supply. 
Apparently baby gets milk better than a pump does, so I'm sure melody is getting more than what you're pumping! When I was pumping and getting up to 2oz or so I was also getting more from one side and that didn't seem to negatively affect anything as far as BFing! 

Literati- poor thing, I hope she (and everyone) feels better soon! I'm sure that's tough knowing you can't do much to help them
You definitely need a break on the sickness front! 

Ali- I hope O feels better soon! Seems like so many are sick right now.
The nap situation sounds like no fun. Any time Lillian has a rough time napping for whatever reason she seems to nap more the next day. She's (for now) one of those that will sleep anywhere but I've heard lots at this age only want to sleep on mothers chest, which makes it hard to get anything done! She's actually on my chest right now because she kept startling herself awake and for some reason doesn't on my chest, so I'm pinned down as well! 

Slammer- thank you, she was 6lbs14oz at birth so she's up a whole 2 pounds! The doc seemed happy with her weight, I wasn't sure exactly how much they gain and how fast! 
I like the nickname grunty, but I know how annoying it is at night! I have trouble deciding if she is waking up or just making noises in her sleep especially as she is on dh's side of the bed so it's hard to see her. I hope all of you get some good rest tonight! 

Ally- I hope the thrush goes away fast and he's able to eat well again, poor baby! Maybe he'll take after you and be on the shorter side. 
I hope you have a nice visit with your friend...any time my bff and I are making plans to hang out now I tell her "I need to be around tall people" haha 
Please do let us know if there's anything good in that book!! 

Ali- glad T is resting and hopefully you are able to put the dresser together! Also I wouldn't blame you if you contacted someone else, how frustrating he won't just show you those houses! 

I could have sworn Lillian gave me a few (real) smiles yesterday evening and then today. I had her on one of her play mats yesterday and was by her face smiling and talking to her and she looked right in my eyes and I swear smiled several times in a row. Then today I had her on her changing pad and thought I got another one, different from her has/sleep smiles. Can't wait until she's smiling often-and then the laughs, oh my I can't wait! Will definitely make these hard days and nights feel so worth it


----------



## Angel5000

Had a really rough night last night. Melody was fussy and wanting to feed (probably mostly for comfort) all night. I think I got 2 hours of sleep total, and one of those was basically me dozing with her on my chest because that's all she'd tolerate. Right now I've managed to get her to sleep in her swing for the last couple hours. I should be sleeping but I can't fall asleep so I'm on the computer and watching tv. I'm watching my niece this afternoon because my sister and BIL have to go down for a couple appointments for his kids who live with BIL's ex. It's a 3 hour drive each way and they didn't want her to miss school, so I've got to get her at 1:40 and I'll probably have her until close to 9pm. She's a good kid but can be a handful (though she adores Melody), and DH won't be home until 4:30 so I've got 3 hours of just me, a fussy infant, and a Kindergartener. :dohh: Long day I think.

Thanks everyone who commented about pumping. I'm glad I'm not the only one. And, funny enough, today I pumped and got almost the same amount from each breast. lol. I have started putting Melody on my right breast first every time to try to stimulate a little more on that side, so maybe that will help too. 


Lite - Yeah, M is s till pretty small compared to a lot of other kiddos, but I Feel like she's growing so fast! I'm really glad she wasn't much bigger when she was born. I had a hard enough time at this size :haha: 

That's awful that Violet has dd1's cold. :( I'm so sorry, that sounds awful. Poor baby. :hugs: 


Ali - Sorry O is sick. :hugs: Sounds awful. Poor kiddo. I'm working on accepting the idea that one bottle of formula a day is fine. Melody is not a big fan of formula versus the breastmilk though. She's definitely on the picky side with that. :haha: 


Ally - Okay I'm not quite at the point about dreaming about exercise :haha: but I know what you mean. I want to do more walks but I'm finding that too much walking makes me start spotting again so I think I'll have to take it slow. :nope:

I feel the same, that Melody is so big and chunky compared to birth, yet she's smaller than a bunch of the other baby birth weights! So odd. 

Definitely let us know how the book is! I've read Babywise and am implementing a little of the ideas, but not all because some aspects don't work as well for us. I'd like to see what other books say too. 


vrgoers - I don't know about averages, but I think 8lbs14oz from6lb14oz is a good gain. My doctor seemed very happy about that growth for Melody so I think we're doing well. :)

Thanks for the milk info, that makes sense and sounds about right. I think Melody is probably getting enough milk, I just wasn't sure how I would tell if she wasn't.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I wouldn't be too eager to watch another kid right now if they could be a handful. Not with T being a handful as it is! Might be nice when she is a bit older, though. Then your niece will be able to play with her and keep her distracted. 

Vrogers - I bet she is giving you real smiles! You just know when they're real. I can't wait for T to laugh.. I get happy sounds and I can't wait for those to turn into a giggle. I'm hoping since T started smiling around 4 weeks that he'll start laughing a bit earlier. I can hope! 

So, I did it. I went for a walk. Getting ready for it was a joke and I was so ready to do something relaxing by the time I got both boys ready. T wasn't wanting put down at all and O was cranky because he was tired, but I knew if I didn't get out then I wouldn't be able to because it was going to start to cool off. It was really nice to be out! T slept the whole time and O fell asleep half way through the walk. I am really out of shape, though! I'm really glad I didn't give up on getting them ready. They were both in just diapers so I had to get them completely ready. Both of them overheat easily so we have a lot of just diaper times or O is just wearing pants and T gets a onesie.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I agree. The super sleepy newborn phase doesn't last nearly long enough! 

That's great you took advantage of the nicer weather and took a walk! Sounds like a lot of work to get ready but glad it was worth it! Did babywearing T go well? We don't have a double stroller yet so going to wait until spring and see if we need one or not. I definitely look forward to some nicer weather, but at least I have the luxury of hibernating for now! 


VRogers - that sounds like a real smile to me! It won't be long before she is smiling a lot more! 

Angel - ah, that's too bad you couldn't sleep! I hate when I try to nap but can't. It can be so nice to have some free time though. 
That's too bad you have to babysit. I definitely wouldn't be up for watching someone else's kid while my own baby is so young! I hope she was good for you.


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - great weight gain for Isa...funny that he's so short! Glad you got a nice meal out with Isa sleeping the whole time. I have no real plans for the weekend. Again, just surviving.

Literati - so funny you call Violet grunty too, lol. I think he was a little better last night, but I'm not even sure. I did manage to get him off my chest and sleeping beside me after each wakeup, and that improved my sleep at least.

Yeah, we would normally have a 2.5 week checkup, but since we went back at 6 days to have his stump checked and he had already gained a pound in four days, the doctor was like youre good...I don't need to see you until two months. :)

Omg I can't believe the sickness in your house. You can't catch a break!

Oh, yes, sitz baths were recommended. I did them a few days, but slacked off after that.

Alijo - cute that you call T squeaks/squeakers! 

Def get a new realtor if your current one isn't meeting your needs!

I wish Jack woke up nicely. I mean he's not cranky, but still so grunty in the morning until he's had a poop or two.

And like you and Literati - same issue with Jack being so overfull but wanting to suck. I haven't gotten him to take the pacifier in days. :( I end up just having to stand and hold him bouncing around.

That's great you got out for a walk and enjoyed it!

Vrogers - I have the same issue with not even being able to tell if Jack's waking or just grunting, and he's right beside me! Usually I just let him grunt for a while and when it seems to get worse and worse I'm like ok I guess I'll feed you now because at least the grunting stops for a bit after feeding you. 

Hope you get some more smiles! I can't wait for those too!

Angel - sorry about the rough night! Some nights are like that and you just gotta survive!

AFM - not much to report. DH really appreciated his good night of sleep last night and was much refreshed today. It was an ok night for me and Jack. Now night one of four with DH working. It's going ok. Some frustration, but I didn't completely lose my temper so I call that a success. Not in bed yet myself though and Jacks passed out on me on the couch. I'm learning Jack more so feeling gradually more comfortable handling him. I remember with DD it was right around six weeks that I really felt like I knew her and was confident in my mothering...and then I read a book which made me doubt everything I was doing (Baby Whisperer). Man, I hate baby training books. So anyway, I'm sure I'll get more and more confident with handling him and DD and everything on my own. I just can't wait for head control so I can hold him in one arm!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh yes, makes sense you didn't have to go to the dr again until 2 months then. At least it saves you an extra trip. Such a hassle going anywhere. I actually haven't attempted to go anywhere with two kids by myself yet, and have only left the house three times in total since getting home from the hospital. Yikes! 

Ugh, I was standing and bouncing around to get Violet to sleep last night and then I suddenly got paranoid that the bouncing was shaking her too much. I love the newborn phase, but don't love how fragile they are. I get super paranoid about stuff so that will be nice when she is a bit less fragile. 

I agree and absolutely hate baby training books. I am quite against forcing babies to adhere to adults' schedules and whatnot so yeah I just avoid them like the plague. Sort of just smile politely and ignore when people mention them! Haha. 

Good luck on another stretch of alone nights. I'm glad you haven't lost your temper yet. I am feeling quite guilty because I've been so irritable and short-tempered with dd1 since V was born. I wish I were a more patient person. 

I am spending yet another night alone with the kids since DH is sick. I'm getting very sick of this. The first week was so nice, and then just Wham! No DH the entire week (besides brief spurts before bedtime) and I just feel quite down about it.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm with you on feeling guilty. I've been the same with O. It's getting better, though. It isn't just "me" though. His constant whining and getting upset over nothing is part of the issue. I know it's a big adjustment, but it gets really old and I can only let so much slide. He's been getting put in his room on his toddler bed that he never uses to calm down a lot. It is getting better, but he has days and he's still really bad when he's tired. I'm usually more patient with him at those times. 

T didn't like being put into it, but once he was settled he just went to sleep and slept the whole time. I tried putting him in it later while he was fussy to see if maybe it would help calm him. Oh heck no it didn't.. he was soo so angry! I'm wondering if he would enjoy a wrap. While I don't want to wear him all the time if he's having those days where I can't put him down while he's asleep maybe he'll sleep in one of those well. They seem more comfortable than the Baby Bjorn that I have. If I don't want to wear T all the time I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to get a double stroller. O just gets too excited and then all hopes of him listening seem to fly out the window.

Slammer & Lite - I hate those books as well and I've never read one. To me it would be like that person that tells you how to do something and thinks it should just work for you like it did for them.. but a whole book of it!

Slammer - I think the paci is going to be mostly out of the picture for us until he's older. I mean.. he will take it sometimes.. but only when tricked basically. Otherwise he makes a face like I just tried to shove something disgusting in his mouth.


----------



## slammerkin

Lit - I haven't gone anywhere on my own with the two kids yet either. I've thought about it, but haven't gotten up the nerve. Maybe next weekend...

Lol, I remember having the same worry about bouncing too hard with DD. Afraid I was knocking her brains about too much!

I just got around to throwing that Baby Whisperer book away a couple months ago. That and the Sleep Lady's book. Wouldn't even donate them, just put them in recycling!

I've got very little patience too, and I feel bad about it. I know I'm nitpicking and nagging DD too much and being too sharp. Trying to stop, but it's hard.

I really feel for you being alone so much this week and battling sickness in the house. It has to be so hard. Vent away here. We're rooting for you!


----------



## vrogers

Angel- ouch, that does sound tiring! There have been many times when the baby is asleep and I know I should be sleeping too but I am rarely able to turn my mind off and always end up doing things I can't do when she's awake like shower, watch tv in peace, dishes, etc. 
hopefully your niece didn't give you too much trouble! 

Ali- it's amazing how a simple walk can make you feel! Dh and I go for a walk most weekends, but Thursday I went for my first walk by myself with Lillian because she was being fussy and it felt so good to get outside! I am tragically out of shape but still feels good. Glad you were able to get out! 

Slammer- I'm ready for head control also! 
Sounds like you're doing a great job :) 

Literati- your comment about the bouncing made me laugh because dh and I just had that conversation last night. He was bouncing her to get her to burp and suddenly got concerned and I told him I felt the same way, I'll bounce her for a few mins and be like "oh gosh, what if I'm hurting her". People keep telling me they are so durable but they look and feel so fragile! 

I keep daydreaming about how nice it would be to get out to target and coffee during the day, but actually doing it by myself with the baby scares me! Hopefully when she's a little older and not eating so frequently I'll be more comfortable?


----------



## newbie2013

Quick update - visited our regular doctor today and Z has put on 250g in one week! He's now 4450g, or a pound up on his birth weight. Finally catching up. 6 weeks tomorrow


----------



## slammerkin

It's quiet today.... Hope everyone is doing well.

Vrogers - I find it hard to turn off when baby is asleep as well - of course it's impossible when I'm alone with DD to care for as well. But even when DH offers me a nap I am reluctant to take it. I haven't been tracking timings, but I think Jack only goes like 1.5 hours before wanting to eat again, and it just stresses me out subconsciously to think that he might be getting hungry and I'm not there. Even if DH brings him right to me, I know it's going to be a short nap, and it doesn't even seem worth it.

Regarding getting out and about, I honestly didn't go out alone with DD much at all for a long time. Probably 8+ months. I wasn't up to the thought of her crying in the car or in public. I won't really be able to stay home as much now with two, so hopefully I manage better. But it does make you feel accomplished to get out there and do something on your own with baby!

Newbie - more great news on Zs weight! Way to go!

AFM - we spent a few hours at the mall today. It was good to kill time and entertain DD. I was exhausted when we got home though. And thankfully DH didn't have to leave for work until 8:15, so he was actually able to do bedtime with DD and I got a reprieve. Really going to try to get Jack and myself to bed earlier tonight! If this crappy broken sleep with the grunt monster is going to continue I need more total hours in bed to compensate!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Glad you got out and your hubby was able to put DD down. Sounds like a decent day! I feel like I need more sleep just due to how hard it is for me to sleep well. I hurt so bad every morning it's not even funny.

Newbie - That's great! I bet you feel much better and more confident with feeding him.

On going out.. With O I didn't really want to go out on my own much with him. When I did I just made it more stressful than it really was. He really was the perfect baby to take out. He hardly was ever awake during car rides. He fussed when he wanted something but hardly ever full on cried. He was just so content. Now T on the other hand.. I know he'll cry and scream if he gets even the littlest upset. I'm so afraid he'll get super fussy while we are out. He hasn't yet but I feel I just got lucky. I also take a lot less than I did with O. I haven't dared take them both somewhere in the car yet though. 

AFM - I'm on my phone in bed. O didn't nap so he fell asleep at 7. I really hope he doesn't wake up in the middle of the night. The has been sleeping for quite awhile.. he woke to eat but went back to sleep. It's been several hours.. he didn't sleep much this morning so I guess I'm not too surprised. Just hope they both stay down. Contacted another realtor but I haven't heard back yet. I will probably be cutting ties with the one I have currently. From the sounds of it he won't have time for me that works for us till the week after this next one. 

I better get some sleep in case one or both boys wake up.


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- wow time is flying... glad baby Z is gaining well! 

Slammer- glad it's not just me with the naps and being reluctant to go out. It'll take me probably about that long until I'm comfortable bringing her out I imagine. 
It's nice you were able to get a little break and dh could help out. Sounds like you guys had a nice afternoon at the mall! I hear you on going to bed earlier! 

Ali- I'm also nervous Lillian would get fussy if we were out! She can get kind of fussy but it's not predictable so I don't want to risk it while she's a newborn. 
I hope both boys stay asleep long enough to give you some good rest! Also hope this realtor communicates and has more time for you than the other one, I'm sure you're ready to actually look at houses and get the ball rolling. 

We went on a walk today, it was nice to get outside. I wanted to get out of the house to grab dinner and coffee but dh's ankle was hurting so bad he didn't want to drive or walk around (he broke it years ago and has screws in it, so it acts up from time to time) but it was nice enough to at least get outside.

It's a bit quiet in here this weekend, hopefully that means everyone is catching up on sleep :haha: ha!


----------



## AliJo

Well.. now I'm sick. Same thing O had. T woke up at 5 and O 5:30. Of course T went back to sleep but I don't get that luxury and I could really use the extra sleep. I feel awful.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh no! Take care and try to keep your fluid intake up as much as you can. Do you know anyone who could come to help you out with your older one today so you can focus on yourself and T?


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - No I'm pretty much on my own around here. No friends or reliable family.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 
Things still bit crazy so really not havivg chance to come on here properly, just wanted to check in really. Ive had a quick scan through but will read properly when I have time. Sorry you are not well ali :( it's really hard work, especially with an older one. 
That's my difficultly at the min my toddler us being really full on..we are trying to give him loads of attention and cuddles but he just seems to be playing up last couple of weeks. Again im not sure of some of it is my tiredness, he is up through night now as well so between him and baby im up every hour :( it's so draining.. 

Sorry I can't reply to everyone I will try when i get chance.. 

Bit of update.. Ollie doing ok, he is good baby.. Feeding him mixed now but still mainly breast.. He weighed 9.6 2 weeks ago, not sure what he is now but the time b4 that he was 8 lb 10days before so gaining ok.. Nights seem main problem at min for us, im giving him gripe water and infacol now so hoping that helps..

Good luck people who are looking to move house .. It's stressful but exciting x 

Those who feeling stressed at min , im with u , i think it was u slammer that said u were struggling with patience at times .. Mine is terrible at minute especially with toddler at times, I feel so guilty about it ..i try not to stress at him but it's hard when I keep asking him same thing.. He is getting bit cheeky as well .. He even sent me for time out the other day and told me to sit at the table and have a little think about it !! ..I had to stop myself smiling in front of him., me and oh just look at each other sometimes and roll our eyes.. Then laugh about it when he is in bed !! He is driving me bonkers at times..lol Although when im thinking logically im sure he is just being as defiant as he was before baby I just notice it more now as there are more risks to what he is doing .. Throwing toys Ect.. 
Anyway sorry that turned into a bit of a rant ! I will catch up properly soon x


----------



## slammerkin

Oh AliJo that really sucks! I take it DH is working today?

Apple I have to try not to smile or laugh at some of the cheeky things DD says too. 

Definitely not catching up on sleep here. I was planning on getting myself and Jack to bed around 9:30, but every time I put him down asleep to get myself ready for bed he'd wake so soon and interfere. Then he just decided to cry and be pissed off for a while. It was 10:45 before I could lay down and then it was another crap night of 1-1.5 hourly wakings. And the brutal grunting as it gets on toward morning...really losing my shit with that nonsense. When will it stop?? DD came in around 3:30 and as soon as I rolled away from Jack to try and take her back to bed he started to stir...thankfully DH was home by then and went to bed with her.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Yeah he's working. I was going to maybe wake him up early but it's already 2 hours till I normally get him up. I'd probably wake him up except tomorrow is my 6 week postpartum and he has to watch the boys. Well he'll be riding along. He doesn't trust himself to stay awake at home with them after being up all night. Anyways I wanted him to get sleep today so he can manage better tomorrow and if we can look at that house I'm doing it. 

I managed to get 30 minutes of half dozing off this morning. I was holding T and O was sitting next to me on youtube. Maybe not the best parenting, but I'm hardly at my best right now. Then I got some horrible sleep while both the boys were napping, but whatever I'll take it. I was laying on the ground and it hurt pretty bad. That was a broken 2.5 hours. I still need more sleep. I haven't thrown up but I thought I was going to several times. I'm not one that usually throws up much so hopefully I'll get away without it. Although, I'd probably feel a little better.


----------



## pompeyvix

slammer - sounds like you had your hands full the other night with your daughter coming into bed with you and Jack needing your attention. Sorry he is still noisy and grunty, what a pain. I can relate to how long it actually takes to get to bed ready for sleep, it can take forever. I can also relate to having very little patience. Today has been a bad day for us and all I feel Ive done all day is snap at Anabella :(

Oh Ali, I am so sorry you are sick and having such bad nights sleep on top. Sounds incredibly tiring and stressful. Big hugs :hugs: We have very little family/friend support around and it makes things very difficult sometimes. As for youtube .... well Anabella watches youtube every morning while I doze with Jamie. You gotta do what you gotta do.

Apple - good to hear from you! Sorry night times have been difficult, I think we can all empathise! I hope the gripe water and infacol help Ollie. My patience is severely tested with Anabella, so again I know where you are coming from there :hugs:

newbie - I am so glad Z had a good weight gain!

vrogers - I am glad you managed to get out yesterday, fresh air can make such a difference!

LL - Sorry you've been on your own so much since your husband returned to work. It sounds so tough with him barely being around and and having a demanding baby. I am not surprised you are sick of it!

AFM - I am now bed sharing with Jamie as opposed to using the cot which we had against the bed. I am finding if he is very close to me / touching me, he is MUCH more settled and much less noisy/grunty. He is still waking for feeds between 3 and 6 times a night, but at least I am getting sleep inbetween now. When Anabella wakes, I am afraid to say she has ipad time whilst I doze with Jamie as he doesn't tend to wake for milk until after 9 usually!

For some reason, Anabella has been really testing my patience today and all I feel Ive done is tell her off and generally been negative towards her. Her behaviour has not even been that bad, but I just feel so snappy and lacking in patience. I then feel guilty, apologise to her and give her a hug only to then snap at her again 5 mins later. I hate myself for doing it and I am just craving a bit more normality so that we can get back to some kind of routine. I am not a home body at all, yet I haven't left the house since Thursday! I am going out tomorrow for a walk regardless of the weather or anything else. 

I am still expressing and it's going well. I struggle with the middle of the night pump which seems to take forever as I also feed and change Jamie at the same time. I now have 25 freezer bags of breastmilk which are on average 6oz each, as well as 9 bottles ready to go in the fridge! I am pleased with this and hope I can keep going with it!

My husband has worked 7 days in a row and is knackered. He was so grumpy and snappy this afternoon and it made me upset as I am finding things tough too, albeit for different reasons. He went to sleep at 8.30pm so I am hoping he is feeling happier tomorrow! He has been helping me with some of the early morning feeds, so I am greatful. 

I could probably type more, but I am sure you are all bored by now so I am going to stop!


----------



## Angel5000

Woke up this morning and I have the beginning of a cold coming on! :( I should have seen this coming. DH had a cold last week for a couple days, and he has a crazy good immune system so if he actually gets sick for a few days I usually end up sick for weeks. :dohh: Hoping I don't pass it to Melody, and that I get over it soon. My asthma tends to flair up when I get a cold and that could be bad. 

Watching my niece went fairly well. There were a couple times I Had to get on her because she wasn't listening but mostly she was good. She is very attentive to Melody so every time she even squeaked my niece was running over there to make sure she was okay. This, of course, made it fairly difficult to get Melody to stay asleep, but that was the only difficulty, thankfully. 

How's everyone's weekend? Yesterday DH had to work, he's picking up all the overtime he can to make up for my lack of pay, but he got home a little early and we went to my sister's for dinner and game night. Their 3 oldest (my sister's step kids, her husband's children) are in town every other weekend and this was their first chance to see Melody. Last time they were in town two of them were sick and she was so young I wasn't willing to risk it. 

I decided that since M's taking a bottle well I wanted to have a drink so we had margaritas. OMG it's been SO LONG. I've missed my margaritas! LoL! I only had one, and did a ton of research about how to drink alcohol while BF. I made sure to feed her right before drinking and then we bottle fed until about 3-4 hours post drink. She only took one bottle, toward the end of the 3 hours, but she drank 7 ounces! :wacko: She never drinks that much! Crazy child. 

She slept longer last night, which means she didn't eat as much, so when I woke up this morning I was REALLY full. She ate enough to take away the pain but I was still really engorged so I pumped and I got 7oz from a 30 minute pump! I never get that much, I'm lucky to get 4oz usually. But at least I replenished the amount she drank last night. ;) 


Ali - that's great that you got out for a walk. I can imagine getting both kiddos ready was a chore, but getting out of the house must be worth it. :) I hear you on being out of shape. I'm feeling the same way. 

Hope you get a better realtor! Their job is to work for you, so you deserve someone who can make time for you! 


Lite- I'm sorry that your DH hasn't been much help! :hugs: As for the bouncing, I feel the same way but Melody is only happy with big bounces (DH and I joke that she's a rollercoaster lover already), so I go ahead and do it but I'm a little paranoid sometimes. 


Vrogers - I had a similar thought, that i'd love to get out but am scared and am hoping I'll get more comfortable as she gets older and eats less often. I just hate the idea of dealing with her fussing in public, and trying to BF her in public, she can get so loud so fast if she doesn't get fed soon enough! 


Apple - So glad that Ollie is a good baby and gaining well. Hopefully the gripe water helps him out. 

pompey - wow it sounds like you've got a lot going on! I'm really impressed with your freezer stash though! I am slowly working my way up there, but I'm not even close to that! I also find the Melody is a lot more settled if she is touching or near me, I figure we gotta do whatever it takes to get sleep so if that means baby is sleeping with us, then so be it. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Sounds like a lot of us who have 2+ kids are struggling with patience at the moment. I suppose it only makes sense with the amount of sleep deprivation and this transitional phase we are in. Thanks for sharing your stories of impatience. It helps knowing I'm not alone! 

Pompey - so sorry your DH is super grumpy! I hope a good night's rest fixes him. I am the exact same and let my dd1 watch Netflix on my phone every morning so I can doze a bit longer with Violet. I honestly don't even feel guilty about. It's not for super long, and I need the extra time in bed for sanity. 

Also good to know we've all had a paranoid thought or two about bouncing around with our LOs! :haha:

Angel - so sorry you have a cold. Having a baby in cold and flu season has its downsides. I hope Melody doesn't catch it. 
That margarita sounds amazing! Depending on your body weight and how strong a drink it was, you probably could have fed her 3 hours later but of course it is better safe than sorry! Well done, momma! 

Ali - so very sorry you have the stomach bug now too! I can't imagine trying to deal with baby and toddler by myself with a stomach bug! You poor thing. Really hope you recover quickly. Hugs.

Slammer - sounds like a rough night. Blah! Hope you can catch up a bit more soon. Sorry the grunting is so disruptive.

VRogers - glad you go out on a walk. Sorry DH's ankle hurt. DH also has a lot of old injuries that act up from time to time. I was the same as slammer and didn't really get out a lot by myself until dd1 was 8 months+. I managed to do short grocery runs once she was about 4 months. I am not a very confident person and dd1 was very fussy, always hungry and hard to get to sleep so it made for a bad combo going out. Lots of people do manage much earlier though. 

Newbie - glad z is gaining weight so well. Woohoo. 

Apple - sorry your toddler is acting up. I agree it's more stressful when their actions put baby at risk.


----------



## Angel5000

Lite - I probably could have fed her 3 hours later, but I was still feeling a little fuzzy (just barely), and I figured that I would wait to feed her until I felt 100% sober again, which wasn't much later but I figured I'd rather be safe. It was SO nice to have a drink again. After 11 months without alcohol I've become a bit of a lightweight. :haha:


----------



## vrogers

Ali- oh no, so sorry you are sick! Try to take care of yourself even though you may not be able to sleep as much as you should. I hope it doesn't last long- also don't think anyone can criticize your parenting when you are sick, I really would do the same thing, anything to get a little rest

Apple- gripe water along with mylicon and hylands colic tablets have worked super well for us so far! Lillian gets really bad trapped gas to where she's screaming but also hungry and unable to eat, you can feel her stomach and feel the gas. Glad you've found what works for you guys! 
I'm sorry your toddler is a handful, I know I've said this before to other ladies but I really do admire you ladies who have newborns along with older one(s), I honestly cannot imagine and you are all doing an amazing job! Hope you are able to at least get an hour break to yourself sometimes, it makes a huge difference 

Slammer- also ready for the night time grunting to end! I have to keep my white noise app (on my phone) right near my ear and I still hear some of it. 

Pompey- glad you have found a way to get some rest-and to quiet the grunting! It does make me feel better I am not the only one dealing with that. 
On being impatient with anabella, I don't blame you and you are doing a better job than you think! You are not perfect, throw in lack of sleep and that will make anyone lose their patience at least a little. 
I am so jealous of your milk stash, that's amazing and takes a lot of work! 
Ouch 7 days, I hope he gets some good rest and is better to help you out. Dh and I have butted heads because he'll be snappy and complain about how tired he is and how hard he works and I'm like IM TIRED TOO-we are tired for different reasons and have different "jobs". Everyone does much better with more sleep! 

Angel- I'm glad I'm not alone in being scared to get out right now! Hopefully as they get a bit older we are able to, because staying home 24/7 will make me insane haha 
I hope you don't get sick! Seems like so many are sick right now.
That is so cute about your niece checking on melody. I'm glad it went well for the most part! 
I'm glad you were able to enjoy a few drinks and have a good weekend! You deserve to be able to do that! 

Literati- I'm not very confident either, and I seem to get quite anxious so I can imagine it taking me 8+ months as well! I guess I will wait and see

Think we have figured out why Lillian gets so fussy at times...I can't remember if I went into detail but she would sometimes take 2 oz and then sputter and choke on more (she has been needing around 4 oz lately to be full so we knew she needed more) and cry, but still be hungry which made her cry even more. Dh was adamant it's gas but of course my paranoid self said "lip tie...reflux" etc but tonight we found mylicon as well as colic drops seem to help. She has farted up a storm and that's what calmed her down enough to eat. It's amazing. So hopefully the gentle ease formula helps along with burping her more often. Eventually I would like to not have to use gas drops and whatnot but she was so miserable (as were we)!


----------



## Ally2015

Oh hi have had a busy weekend so catching up now with y'all. Apologies for the long post you are about to witness :D

lit- poor you, your family seem to have such bad luck with colds and illnesses!!! like slammer said, just vent here and moan to us. It sounds like had work, but you will get through it all!

vrogers- aw i bet she was smiling! isa has a few times i think but im not always sure. its nothing really obvious but like you, i cant wait till he is smiling and laughing, will make these hard nights easier! i would love to do things like that to- go out for a coffee etc. It will get easier as they get bigger and we get more confident!
i am going to look up mylicon and the drops as isa also gets very trapped wind to the point he won't eat or just eat a little. Right now we are using gripe and infacol, which definitely help but he still struggles. 

angel- i havebeen having nights where i feel isa just wants on my boob most of the time and it seems to be for comfort more than anything else. Haven't got round to reading book yet, but i will definiyely update when i have!
7 oz is amazing haha. I sometimes wake with sore heavy full boobs and isa cant even latch on then. I need to start making up a better supply of milk, i get lazy and never bother. Glad watching your niece went well.
My weekend was alright thank you- had a friend visit isa on saturday and yesterday i met up with a couple of friends for coffee who wanted to meet isa. it was a short trip though as he started crying loads!

alii- yah on the walk! sorry you feel unwell though. such bad luck. 

slammer- good luck on the next few nights. Grunty babies- ah they make nights so tough. i feel for you. 

newbie0 fantastic on the weight gain- well done you!

Apple = nice to hear from you. Sorry nights are tough- im having the same, and isa is taking infacol.

pomp- co sleeping is much easier, isa is always more settled and sleeps longer if he is next to me. i always put him in the crib first at night, and he is ok there for a while. He normally grunts and makes lots of noise. but once he wakes for his first feed, i just keep him in bed as its so much easier. 
i honestly feel like you too in regards to wanting some normality and i struggle being at home so much. It must be all so much harder when your dh is working so much. my dh works 5 days and i findthe weekdays so much harder than weekends.
thats great on the milk supply though! 
hang in there, it will get easier soon!

AFM- Nights are tough. the last few nights isa has decided he likes to be awake between 2.30/5am for no reason. Last night i put him on his stomach in the crib to see if he slept better- he did. He made much less noise and seemed so much more comfy. I was awake and just kept an eye on him. When he is in bed he naturally moves to sleep on his stomach and i think its helpful for his reflux and gas. 


i'll share a funny story with you all.. so yesterday evening isa was settled in the crib. dh and i were in the mood so he started dtd but soon after isa let off a series of farts. Really loud too. Just killed the mood and we just ended up laughing and leaving it. It was so funny. Ah romance!


----------



## newbie2013

Hahahahaha! I can't stop laughing! That's exactly what Z would do, I'm sure! I can just imagine that happening! There are times where I'm not sure if it is Z or dh and have to ask dh to check! 

Keep meaning to add, I have a grunter too. I watched a baby sleeping in the doctor's waiting room the other day - she was so quiet and still. Z is never like that unless he's in a moving pram. Grunts, snorts, coughs, licking lips, squeaks - he does the lot, and most of the time. Right there with you guys!

Great pumping stash, by the way! I'm so happy to have two 4oz feeds in the freezer... Kind of embarrassing, really!


----------



## Literati_Love

You can all feel great about your pumping stash! I have not even pumped once yet, and can't even imagine having the time! DH bought us concert tickets for end of March so I'll have to pump at least a couple times before then. TBH it stresses me out more than anything and I would rather just stay home with Violet, but the tickets were my Christmas present and they were quite expensive and I know DH would be extremely disappointed if I told him I didn't want to go. 

VRogers - so glad the drops seem to be helping Lillian a lot! Poor girl! Must be hard struggling with painful gas! 

As for your dreams of trip to Target, if you do decide to go out, you should totally go! Target was my favourite easy outing when dd1 was a baby. Ours had a Starbucks in it so I could browse the store a bit and then just sit and have a coffee while dd1 napped in the stroller. Canada got rid of all its Target stores and I am
seriously sad I don't have the option of going there for an outing anymore. 

Ally - thanks! I'm glad everyone is willing to listen to my whining haha. 

That is really funny about your dtd story! It really is hard to find romance with a baby around! 

Newbie - sounds like we all have really noisy babies! I tried putting Violet in her bassinet for the first part of the night last night but ten minutes in I could not handle the grunting anymore. 

AFM - DH is still really sick. Still vomiting and still has a fever, etc. I went to my parents' house overnight so they could help with dd1, DH could get a good sleep, and I could sleep in. However, they don't seem to understand or accept my parenting at all. They constantly want to hold Violet when she's awake, but heaven forbid they ever hold her when she is asleep! They will put her right in her bassinet if she's sleeping, but in reality, the ONLY time they should be holding her is when she is sleeping because poor Violet is so sensitive to overstimulation that if anyone but me holds her for even a few minutes when she is awake, she won't be able to sleep for ages. Last night they kept holding her and keeping her awake and it took me four hours to get her to sleep after that! Now today I was getting her to sleep and it took a good 40 minutes and she kept startling herself awake again and my mom wanted to hold her and help put her to sleep and then got all offended when I said that would jar her awake and she would have to wait until Violet was fully asleep. *rolls eyes* Now I guarantee if I give Violet to her now that she's asleep, she will just put her down in the bassinet! So annoying! Other people stress me out so much when I have a baby. I know my baby best and I get so tired of people disrupting her routine and stressing Violet (and me!) out.


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - What a pain that your parents are just not respecting your parenting choices, nor are reading Violet's cues :growlmad: At the end of the day, all babies are different and so just because they may have done it one way, it doesn't make it right for all babies. I feel mad for you just reading what they are doing... I mean 4 hours to get her to sleep following them holding her?! That is just crazy. I hate how others can push their beliefs onto you where it's not even wanted. Like you say, you know your baby the best :hugs:

newbie - OMG I can't believe you also have a grunter!! Haha! Jamie is not a grunter during the day, but he certainly is at night (although he has calmed down now!). 

Ally - your story absolutely cracked me up! What a mood killer :haha:

vrogers - so glad you have found a solution for Lillian! Poor girl must have been so uncomfortable with all that wind, bless her! Hope it continues to work well for you.

Angel - Hope your cold has shifted, nothing worse being full of cold and dealing with a baby on little sleep. Go you for the margerita, sounds lovely! I've not yet had any alcohol since having Jamie, but looking forward to a nice glass of wine soon. Well done on pumping 7oz, that's brill!

AFM - Had a much better day today. We managed to get out of the house with a friend and her two children for a river walk close to where we live. It's the longest I've walked since the csection and I found it OK. I wore Jamie in the sling and he was pretty contented. 

Jamie has been sleeping ALL DAY LONG today! He has only woken twice for short periods and has slept for hours and hours. He was awake a lot the last couple of days so perhaps that's taken everything out of him. I just hope he sleeps OK tonight!


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - T has days like that where he sleeps all day, but usually he was up most the day the day before or something. I'm glad you got out for a walk! Even though I was sore after I went on a walk it was so nice and felt good. 

Lite - I'd be so mad! I'm glad you have some help, but it kind of seems like they're just causing more work! I hope your hubby gets better soon. It is never fun having anyone sick, that's for sure.

I sometimes think T is overstimulated, but I honestly don't know. It always seems like it's something with him. I almost want to say it's getting better, though. I think his fussiness mostly comes from gas and being over tired. 

Ally - That's great lol.. I can just imagine T would do the same! He is sooo gassy!! That or do his random screaming cry he does while he's asleep and scare the crap out of us! I think we'll just go to another room.. 

Vrogers - That's awesome if you found an answer! Hopefully it continues to work! 

Angel - Glad you got to enjoy a drink! I haven't drank in such a long time. I honestly think the last time I had any alcohol was New Years Eve/Day of 2013/14. Ha..

Sorry if I missed anything big. Kind of doing a quick reply. I have T on my chest. 

So, we FINALLY viewed that tri level home I wanted to see. Loved it! Needs some minor things, but really it's just perfect for a starter home! I'm SOO glad I got a hold of another realtor. For one she is super nice and easy to talk to, then on top of that.. if I wouldn't have we would have missed our opportunity on that home. It's a foreclosure and final bids have to be in by midnight. Of course we may not get it and I'm heavily betting on that we won't, but we definitely wanted the chance to try. If we do get it I'm going to be pleasantly surprised and super happy. 
Basically needs some cleaning, paint, some carpet needs replaced.. but that's about it. There are things that I will want to update, but that can be down the road. There is even a 4th level which is the basement that is much bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I'm glad the tri-level home was so great! I hope you get it! It would be stressful waiting to find out. When do you get to know if you got it or not? 
I am glad T is getting slightly better. Violet isn't really that fussy but just so so hard to get back asleep if kept up too long. Causes me so much stress. 
We are now staying another night at my parents' to avoid getting sick from DH. He went to the dr today and the dr warned us he shouldn't even be sharing air space with Violet as if she gets sick it could easily send her to the ICU! :( This sickness is lasting an average of 5-8 days so it is quite a bad one. He still has a fever, etc. Yuck. I really hope we haven't already contracted it. I am super boiling hot today so am paranoid I have it already but I am hoping it is just hormones. I am dreading staying at my parents' another night as they are messing with dd1's routine so much, plus messing up violet and I am bored and miss my own home with my own things and just being able to sit with Violet sleeping on me as much as I want without someone constantly asking to put her in the bassinet. Sigh! I am lonely and miss DH and our normal life, whatever that is. 

Did you ever end up throwing up with your sickness? Are you feeling better now? I hope you are all in the clear now. 

Pompey - thanks. It has been frustrating. Amazing how hard it is for people to just accept how a mom wants to parent her baby and to leave her be! 
I am glad you managed that walk okay. I hope Jamie sleeping all day doesn't mess with his night! I haven't noticed that Violet sleeping more in the day has affected her nights yet. So hopefully it won't for Jamie!


----------



## AliJo

Soo, may have missed out on the house. They were told midnight and now they're saying the deadline was noon. They're finding out.. ugh! So bummed.

Lite - That's horrible how awful it is! I'm really glad it's been minor things here. I would have no where to go if anyone got something severe. Although, if T was throwing up I'd be freaking out. 

I never did. I was just nauseated all day and felt super crummy. I ended up getting another nap after I got DH up and I felt quite a bit better after that. I've felt fine today as well. Just not much for an appetite and that may just be from my nerves being wrecked from this house ordeal. I'll be so upset if I view the public records and see it sold for less than we were going to offer.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I hope you never have anything severe enough that you have to be away! I am definitely very fortunate to have so much family nearby. I don't mean to complain but it's just stressful not being in my own environment.

I hope you didn't get your offer in too late. That would be a big disappointment! However, I firmly believe if you don't get this house, it is because there is an even better one waiting for you! So don't lose heart!


----------



## AliJo

Yeah, not accepting anymore offers. Ugh! I'm pretty devastated. I fell in love with it. I hate house hunting! I really hope you're right Lite because so far nothing compares that I can see online.


----------



## Literati_Love

:( I'm very sorry you didn't get the house!! It sounds like it was a great one! Hugs!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- its so sweet when it happens even though until tonight her smiles had been pretty brief. But tonight I had her on the floor and was leaned over her talking/smiling at her and she gave me the longest smile yet. It's not very often yet but oh my goodness it makes me tear up each time! Really can't wait for laughs though! 
Isa's trapped wind problems sound exactly like what we are going through with Lillian. The mylicon and colic tablets have helped the most, along with a warm compress on her tummy. I'm sorry you are going through the same thing! 
I have heard many people say they sleep better on their stomachs, I think since you were watching him it's fine. The farting story made me laugh! I can see that happening to us, it's amazing the noises that can come out of someone so small :haha: 

Literati- Starbucks + target sounds amazing. Unfortunately ours doesn't have a Starbucks but there is one nearby. I'm thinking when she doesn't struggle with gas so much (it makes her cry more/louder than she normally does) I will be there often. 
I'm sorry your parents are being more stressful than helpful. You are violets mom, they should respect your wishes whether they agree or not. I hope dh is better soon so you are able to be back home and have his help! That must be miserable 

Pompey- thank you, it is really hard to see her in so much pain! 
I'm glad you were able to get out and spend some time with a friend, it makes a huge difference to just get out. Sounds like Jamie needed his rest! 

Ali- I'm glad you guys found a better realtor! I'm sorry they stopped accepting offers, what a bummer. Hopefully you guys find a house even better than that one that makes you glad it didn't work out after all, but I know it's got to be disappointing.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, VRogers. Too bad about no Starbucks in your Target! But good there is one nearby! Good plan to start going there once Lillian's gas troubles subside a bit! 
I managed to get out for half an hour today (without kids) to get bloodwork and buy DH a Valentine's Day card. First time leaving Violet but it was only for half an hour so it was nice to just get out and breathe fresh air! 
Tonight went better as my parents were more distracted with my dd1 so Violet had more mommy time and slept a lot more. When she was getting overtired at one point I just went downstairs to my room and turned the lights low and she fell asleep almost instantly once it was just me and her. She can't seem to handle so much commotion going on around her. 
My mom apologized - not for disrupting Violet's routine, but I think just being a bit grumpy or harsh or something - and we had a nice chat in the evening so I am feeling less annoyed. However, now I have family coming in from out of town tomorrow and they want to meet Violet in the evening which would make my third evening away from DH and I'm stressed at the thought of it! Especially with it being Valentine's Day. We aren't going out or anything and he will likely still be a bit sick but I don't relish the thought of being at my parents' all evening again. Sigh!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I'm glad you were able to get even just a little time to yourself and even if it wasn't necessarily something fun. I've been to the grocery store a couple times while dh stays with the baby, just so I can get 30-45 min to have a "break". 
That's good your night went better and your mom apologized, even though not for the right thing. 
With the out of town family, maybe you could limit the time they see her, like 30 min or whatever you think is best? Her sleep and your sleep are more important than everyone getting to hold her and keep her awake! I'm sure that's stressful and especially on Valentine's Day, I hope they are understanding no matter what happens

We had a really rough day yesterday, seemed like every single feed Lillian would eat 2 oz (she generally needs 4-5 to be satisfied so I split the feedings into 2 oz so I can burp her in between) and then cry and act all fussy for the rest of the time, I assume with gas. She only slept a small amount until a longer evening nap and then after that she was even worse. She ended up cluster feeding for hours straight which I didn't think happened on formula. She finally went to sleep around 12:30-1, we actually put her down while she was still awake and she ended up putting herself to sleep! She didn't wake up until almost 8, most likely because of how much she ate last night. 
Then I gave her 2 oz, burped her, gave her 2 more and within 10 min or so she vomited everywhere. It looked like the entire contents of her stomach. She didn't cry or seem in pain so I just changed her and put her in the RNP to let her tummy settle, figuring I would feed her in 30 min or so. Well she fell asleep and has been asleep ever since, which is going on 3 hours now. She has really seemed to need the sleep after yesterday! 
I told my MIL about it (she's a nurse) and she's bringing by the playtex bottles that are supposed to reduce air intake as well as lunch for me, she's amazing. Hopefully these bottles make a difference at least because it's exhausting and miserable for everyone! If a week goes by from the time she started the gentlease formula (which will be this Thursday) then I will probably be calling her doctor to see if there's anything else we can try. I don't want to change up her formula too often and before she's had a chance to get used to it. This is one of the many reasons I wanted to BF, so frustrating. 
Sorry my update was so long, definitely feel free to skip/ignore it, I just needed to vent really! :)

What are everyone's plans for Valentine's Day? I still haven't been comfortable letting anyone watch her, so we will be home. This weekend we may grab Olive Garden to go as we have a gift card from a couple months ago!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - wow, sounds like a really rough day for Lillian and you! I'm not surprised she's having such a good sleep now as she must be exhausted. That really is too bad she is having so many tummy problems. It definitely wouldn't be ideal to switch formula too often but I hope you find the perfect one soon! I am hoping those different bottles will work! I am sure you will find something that eases her symptoms soon. 

Sounds like a nice evening for you even with Lillian there! I also don't feel ready for someone to babysit Violet yet so we will be getting MIL and FIL to watch dd1 so we can watch a movie at home in peace (with Violet at home with us). Plans fell through with family coming. I am disappointed not to see them as I haven't seen them in probably 3 years! But I am relieved I don't have to see people tonight and I get to spend time with DH. Speaking of which, DH is finally feeling way better! He will still be contagious for a day or two but with him not actively sick I'm not nearly as worried about us getting it as of course he is good about washing his hands! 
My parents seem very exhausted and grumpy from helping with dd1 so much the past two days, so it will be good to go home this afternoon and get out of their hair! 
Unfortunately, I have to drag myself to two appointments tomorrow morning! Violet has her newborn hearing screening and then her 2 week appointment! At least then it is over with and don't have to go back until my 6 week check-up.


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, just trying to catch up, currently laid next to my toddler havivg mummy cuddles :) he is fast alseep now...oh has baby down stairs.. 

Lit sorry things didn't go too great with parents initially but glad it improved and you got some quiet time with violet.. Nice that u can be home with DH for valentines night.. Yay for DH finally starting to get better, you must be so exhausted with it all.. Fx this is it and u can get back to some normal family time with DH and your little girls x 

Ally .. So funny haha.. Ollie definately knows when to let out his bottom burps lol.. When he does we call him squeaky lol..I can see how it would kill the moment ! X 

Ali / sorry u didn't get the house, bumme. Hope you get something soon x 

Vrogers/ thanks for advice on different options for wind, im glad u have found a good combination for your lo.. Hope she is doing ok now, sorry yesterday was so hard :( xx 

Pomp/ glad you got out for a walk .. It does make a big difference to get a change of scenery.. By the river sounds nice :) not sure where in uk u r but wher i am it's been freezing and windy so not really had chance to get out much :( x

Slammer/ hope u t catching up on your sleep x

Angel/ 7 0z, Cool .. Haha, hope that cold has passed.. Sending hugs &#65039;xx 

Atm / not really doing much for valentines day, oh working till late evening, just had nice food. I managed to get toddler in bed so we will just chill for a bit now.. I have got into routine of going To bed early with ollie and oh will come up after, I have a full on day with the boys and oh has a full on day with his job and always come home exhausted.. Even though I do the night feeds and changes he still always looks more tired than me :( so we have found this way we both get to chill. Sad thing is we don't see that much of each other but I know it wil pass I think its just a case of needs must to get through this stage while the nights are difficult.. 

Had couple of better night as toddler has slept through to 6 am, so ive just had ollie to sort which is still tiring but no wher near as bad as sorting two out lol .. Ive started to co sleep now more which seems better.. 

Had quite a productive day today, I somehow managed to clean my windows, sort plie of ironing, go shopping, rearrange my living room and put loads of stuff in my shed that ive been wanting to move for weeks ! And then took ds to a play area with ollie in pram and him on reins.. Got home and made tea !! Funny thing is .. Oh came home from work , sat had tea and never noticed till half HR later that front room was totally different ! Lol 

Sorry if not mentioned everyone, I'm still reading through and catching up x


----------



## vrogers

Literati- aw I'm sorry about the plans with family falling through, but on the plus side you'll get time with dh and don't have to stress about Violet's sleep being interrupted. But I hope your family is able to reschedule a trip and meet baby and see you sooner rather than later! 
I hope both of the appointments go well! 

Apple- it's good you guys have found a routine that works for both of you. I can relate on not being able to see dh much, at least during the week. I really miss time with him and also keep trying to remind myself that it will get better! 
Also I'm sure it is not easy sorting out two sleep schedules! Hopefully your toddler keeps sleeping and I have read so many success stories with co sleeping, glad it's working for you! 
Wow just reading how productive you were made me tired :haha: good for you! I was proud of myself for showering while the baby napped today haha

I hope everyone had a lovely Valentine's Day! I got chocolate and a stuffed puppy (it's a tradition since when dh and I were dating when I said I wanted a puppy for Valentine's Day) and I jokingly asked what he was going to get Lillian. We went to grab dinner and ran a couple errands and he went into Walmart and came out with a tiny stuffed puppy for her, it was so cute!


----------



## Ally2015

sorry guys catching up now. 

newbie- yes my baby is soo noisy too, i am jealous of the quiet babies haha.

lit- what a shame your parents ignore your parenting! but im glad dh is feeling better now. 

pomp- how did he sleep at night?

ali- so sorry about the house! i hope something better comes your way soon.

vrogers- sorry you had such a hard night! i have days that are so hard and then the next day is better. its just how it is i guess!
valentines we stayed in also, dh was very sweet an left me a hamper of gifts when he went to work. I bought him a couple of things too. 

apple- i cant believe how much you got done! wow! well done. I think its so hard to get any proper time with dh's at this stage. we are both so tired, normally at the weekends we get more time but the time goes in so fast

afm- i've not been so well, i felt a little lump in my right breast. its very painful and y breast seems a bit swollen and inflammed. Went to doc today who said its a blocked duct that has an infection- so now i am on a course of antibiotics. I also need to massage it and drink lots of water and make sure the boob is drained. I really hope it gets better soon, its so painful and hard to move around, and has left me feeling extra tired. I think last week there was a couple of nights where isa slept longer and my boobs were very full and engorged and that may have caused the blocked duct.

has anyone else experienced that? 

had health visitor today, isa gaining well so not seeing her for another 2 weeks now which is good. His thrush has mostly cleared up and i noticed he burps easier so hopefully his gas issues are slowly going away x


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - very sweet of your DH! I got a nice bouquet of flowers and a card. 

Apple - good for you being so productive! I can't imagine. I get nothing done and I only have 2. 

Slammer - are you doing ok? You must be busy with your DH working this week. 

Ally - oh, so sorry about your infection! I had mastitis with dd1 and it was just horrible! It definitely could have developed after you woke up engorged that one time. Whenever I feel a blocked duct coming on I make sure to feed lots on that side while massaging the sore lump. Very paranoid always that I'll get mastitis again as it was awful! I hope you recover quickly! 

AFM - Violet had her 2 week check-up and like I predicted, she is the heaviest baby on this thread for 2 weeks old! (She is only 2 days shy of 3 weeks though). She was 10 lb 4 oz so around 90th percentile for weight, but she was only 60th percentile for height, so she is just a short chubby one compared to dd1! She is still shorter than dd1 was at birth! Violet has a terrible diaper rash but the dr had no suggestions. It was an awkward appointment as I kept mishearing or misinterpreting her questions and awkwardly answering the wrong things. Felt quite embarrassed after.


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry haven't kept up properly in a couple days....

Alijo - sorry you missed that house. Another will come!

Literati - sounds tough staying with your parents and having DH being sick. Glad to hear he's on the mend.

Vrogers - sounds like a touch day with Lillian. I hope she adjusts to the gentle formula or you find the right one for her soon! Thatst super cute about DH getting her a stuffed puppy!

Apple - seriously, how did you get so much done? Crazy!

Ally - ouch on the plugged duct! I had that once with DD, but not to the point of needing antibiotics. It was super sore for a couple days and I felt like I had a fever even though I didn't actually have one. 

AFM - I'm struggling a bit with Jack's awake periods. They're sporadic and I can't really tell when he wants to be awake, or is just fighting sleep. He's pretty much just cranky and fussy anytime he's awake. I don't know how to entertain him. He might sit in the bouncy seat for a few minutes but then he's just fussy for ages - doesn't want to sit, doesn't want to be held. If you can get a pacifier into him he'll chill out a bit, but that's hit or miss. I don't remember DD being so fussy about being awake. She'd just stare at us and it was clear and relatively easy when she wanted to sleep. Jack was tough last night, going in and out of sleep for a few hours before we went to bed and just not settling. DH took him for a while and I slept a bit. Just frustrating! Anybody else's baby just seem to dislike being awake??

I went to DD's dance class yesterday and it was cute to see, but I didn't get as good a look as DH did because the door was closed and a sheer curtain drawn, so I couldn't take pics or video like he was able to last week. I guess it keeps the kids more focused if they aren't distracted by parents standing at the door the whole time, but I wanted to get pics!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - sorry you're struggling with what to do with Jack when he is awake. Violet isn't all that fussy but I also can't really tell when she wants to be awake or if she's awake because she's overstimulated and actually wants to go back to sleep. It's weird because lots of the time she will only be awake for a couple minutes and go right back to sleep, and then other times she is up for a couple hours. I don't think she can handle that long of a wake-up though and she seems prone to overstimulation. She loves looking around and it seems she can't shut her brain off once she gets started. I hope you can figure out Jack's likes and dislikes during awake time soon. 
That's too bad you weren't able to take pics at your dd's dance class.


----------



## pompeyvix

slammer - Sorry Jack is so unsettled whilst he is awake. Maybe he has trapped wind or something? Will he fuss if he's in the sling? Sounds pretty difficult! I am pleased you managed to go to DD's dance class :)

LL- Wow what a weight Violet it, that's fantastic!

Ally - it sounds a little bit like mastitus? I've never had it but have heard a lot about it and it sounds absolutely awful!! Have you got flu like symptoms as well? I hope it clears soon :hugs: 
I am pleased Isa is still gaining weight well and his thrush has now cleared up.

vrogers - aww, how cute your husband thought of you and Lillian for valentines :cloud9: We didn't do anything at all!

Apple - I feel exhausted reading about how much you got done yesterday, good for you! I am glad the nights are slightly better :)

Ali - sorry you missed out on the house when you fell in love with it :( It's always the way. I hope another property comes up soon for you. 

AFM - Jamie was unsettled beginning of last night and I was still awake at gone 1am which was depressing. He then slept until almost 4am though and then my husband took over and the next thing I knew my daughter woke up and it was after 8am and Jamie was sleeping soundly next to me. Me and hubby working as a team at nights really helps. He tends to go to bed early and get in 5/6 hours sleep whilst I tend to Jamie and then he takes over 3/4ish until he goes to work. It's not ideal as we don't get our evenings together but at least we both get some half decent sleep. 

I took Jamie to the hospital yesterday as he needed some blood tests to make sure the medication he is on for his heart is working OK. Whilst there, the consultant said he looks like he has jaundice. I must admit I had been wondering, but where I see him day in, day out, in all honestly I couldn't really tell. Anyway, apparently if they have it beyond 2 weeks, it can be a sign something isn't right , so of course I worried myself sick and then googled and got even more worried. Thankfully the blood tests showed he levels are normal and he has 'breastmilk jaundice'

Jamie wanted a feed this evening, so I warmed a bottle for him. Whilst waiting for it to warm I thought I'd try him at the breast and to my utter surprise he latched on! I had no pain at all and he was latched around 10 mins or so. I was unsure if he was even having any milk but when he unlatched he had milk down his chin so I guess he must have done. I was so happy!


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - I'm glad your teamwork at night time is helping you get more sleep. I find I need a lot of total hours of sleep due to all the interruptions, and I still find I never catch up and have purple around my eyes from sleep deprivation. 

That's great Jamie latched so well and got milk. What was the reason you were expressing again? Will you try BFing again now? 

Glad it was just breastfeeding jaundice. My HV said they rarely worry about that.


----------



## slammerkin

I kind of forgot about the three week growth spurt, so maybe that's why he's fussy? I dunno. We're having success this evening with bouncing on the ball and pacifier, but if you stop moving around he's just fussy again. Ugh. I dunno how I'll handle this when DH is at work. 

I haven't tried my proper sling, but I'm not a big fan of the sling anyway. I don't find it comfortable. I've put him in the Ergo and he seems like that more than my Mei Tai, but still not to just chill in, only for sleeping. 

I spose he could have gas, but I don't think that's the main issue.

At least after I finally took him to bed last night around 1am I was able to nurse lying down and get him to sleep and then he gave me a nice long stretch of sleep.

Pompey - that's super awesome Jamie latched and you had no pain! I hope you can get him to do it again.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ah yes, perhaps it is a growth spurt! That's good he did a nice stretch for you after feeding him lying down. I always just feed lying down at night and it makes things much easier. Longest stretch I've gotten is 3 hours though.


----------



## slammerkin

I'm slowly doing more side-lying nursing - when I'm super full it seems a bit much for him. Would love to start doing it all the time!

I think he slept 3-4 hours, so not anything super impressive, but is a great improvement on 1.5 hours!

My left boob was SO FULL when he did wake for it!


----------



## Literati_Love

That is a great improvement! Violet is a really mediocre sleeper for a newborn so I can't complain. 
I'd bet you were super engorged after that! It was very uncomfortable when I woke up engorged when Violet had a cold and couldn't nurse as much at night! I really hope Jack starts doing more 3-4 hour stretches for you!


----------



## newbie2013

US based ladies, do you give your babies vitamin d drops? My doctor recommended that I give Z drops but I can't find them here. I have a friend travelling to the US who can bring some back for me. If you do, what brand do you use and how much is it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ally2015

lit- thank you, it is awful and so painful! the nights are hard lying down makes me hurt more. lol love your chubby baby- isa is 10 ibs 5 and he is nearly 7 weeks !

slammer0 i dont know about disliking being awake but i really cant figure isa out. His sleep pattern is different every night, he sometimes is awake for hours and i worry he is tired but over stimulated etc. it is hard work.

pomp- yup it is mastitis and ouch it is SORE! No fever though so hopefully i got it before it got too bad. although i am feeling lethargic and slow and not quite myself. 
amazing about the breastfeeding! try to get him to do it again. Glad jaundice is nothin g to worry about. working as team helps- last night i was very tired from the mastitis so dh did all the nappies and burping etc during the night and i just did the feeds. i feel more rested.

afm- the mastitis is tiring me out, and i still feel very sore. its very draining. I am massaging and taking anti biotics and i read rubbing honey to inflammed area helps as well as cabbage leaves so im doing all these things along with continuing to feed him on the sore breast. x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - oh yes get as much rest as possible! Mastitis is very draining and you will need to just rest and be a couch potato for a while! When I had it my DH was off work and he just brought my dd to me to feed and then took her back while I slept all day long trying to recover. I am glad your DH helped in the night! I really wish for help with diapers in the night as they are the most tiring part. 
I hope you feel way better soon. 

Newbie - I am not from US but from Canada and the brand I buy is just "Baby D Drops." The same brand might be available in the US too. It is a good One as no artificial additives. Hope you can get some!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- oh no, I'm sorry about the blocked duct! That sounds painful, I'm glad you were able to get antibiotics and I hope they work fast! 
Glad Isa is doing/gaining well! 

Literati- oh my goodness, I bet she is a cutie! Chunky babies are so freaking adorable. I've done the same thing at appointments, especially Lillian's because I'm so nervous. For me, I'm still getting used to being a mom and being responsible for another human so it can be weird and awkward at appointments. When Lillian had a diaper rash, it worked to keep her dry and we used desitin, it cleared up within a few days! I hope violets does too 

Slammer- oh my goodness I am having the same problem with Lillian. I was just dealing with that this morning. I know their awake and alert periods get longer as they get older but it's so hard to tell if she's fighting sleep or just WANTS to be awake and is fine. It's hard for me to figure out how to entertain her as well. I just try to let her stare at my face and look around and talk to her, and if she keeps looking away from me and turning her head I assume she's had enough stimulation and would just like to look around and chill. 
Aw I bet the dance class is adorable to see! I would want pictures too, I hope you are able to get some next time 

Pompey- glad you guys have figured out a routine that works! It is a bummer though that it means sacrificing evenings together. Sleep is definitely important though! I hope you guys are able to spend some time together whether it's weekends or whenever else works best schedule wise. It's tough to find a balance-sleep, time together, tending to baby. 
Glad Jamie does not have jaundice and yay for him latching, it's such a good feeling! That's awesome! 

Newbie- our pediatrician gave us some at her appt back when she was a few days old and I was still BFing. I've seen so many diff brands but the ones she gave us were enfamil I believe 

We've had a rough time here! Two nights ago I didn't sleep at all because we fed Lillian around 10, so I knew she would eat again around 2-3 and we went to bed at midnight. Knowing I was only going to get a couple hours made it impossible for me to sleep. Then after feeding her at 3:30 or so, she grunted LOUD and I couldn't tell if she was just sleep grunting or was still hungry, so i stayed awake until her next feed only 2 hours later. Then she was just fussy and not napping well so I didn't get a good nap in. It was awful! We've found her eating problem is getting worse. She'll sometimes eat 4-5 oz no problem, but then a lot of times she will get hungry, eat 1-2 oz and then choke on the formula and start crying which eventually turns into screaming. She's obviously either in pain or frustrated as she also grab some onto my hair/shirt/whatever she can and just pulls hard. Dh thought it was gas so her pediatrician had us switch to that gentlease formula and here we are a week later and it is either the same or even worse. Yesterday at almost every meal time she was miserable and then even worse in the evening. Dh made me go to bed and took care of her for the night which made me feel bad because he had to work today, but holy cow I needed sleep! 
I called and made her an appt and they're seeing her tomorrow, so I'm REALLY hoping we can find the solution! I've come to dread feeding time and get a lot of anxiety with it. I'm thinking it's either really bad reflux or some kind of milk allergy, but we'll see what her doc says!


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - I gave vitamin D drops to my DD sporadically. Looking online it seems you can get a vial of 900 doses for a bit over $20. There was also some new research that came out in the last year or two that if you're BF and supplement yourself with at least 6400 iu then that's enough to pass along what's needed to baby.

Ally - I hope you feel better soon! 

AFM - our evening was better last night. Not so fussy. But back to waking every 90 minutes and being grunty during the night. Sigh. I guess I'll take that over the evevning fussiness, but it sucks too.


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - I'm so sorry feeding has become so stressful with Lillian. I hope she settles down and you can figure her out asap. That has to be so frustrating. :(

Oh, literati I didn't see about Violet's weight before. That's awesome. I'm going to try to get my mom to come this weekend with her baby scale. I'm dying to know Jack's weight!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all.
I promised I have read every post but I am awful at replyig, plus it is half term. Manic. 

We have been out and about. I managed a 6mile walk with Vi in sling. She slept whole way. 

Vi now weighs 9lb 2oz

Toddler and Vi have colds.

Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - sorry your Violet and toddler have a cold too! Talk about parallel worlds. ;) 
Good for you on the long walk! 

Slammer - I hope you can find out his weight soon! Keep us posted! 

VRogers - I think chubby babies are the cutest too! 
I'm glad someone else says dumb things at the dr and feeling embarrassed after! I am sure the lack of confidence and then the sleep deprivation are a bad combo! Oh well! 
Nothing is helping with the rash but we are going to try a different brand of diaper cream. The problem is she literally poops 20 times a day! There is just no keeping the poor area dry for long! 
So sorry lillian is struggling so much. It is no wonder feeding is causing your anxiety. I sure hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## greats

I still need to read the last 5 pages or so, will do so tonight, but wanted to just post a quick update. 

Genevieve is doing well, she had her 1 month check up this past Monday... she is 22 inches tall and weighs 10lbs 13oz... Up 2lbs 10oz from birth! She is going through her first wonder week leap now and finishing up a growth spurt so been eating lots and a little cranky.

Having a rough past couple days myself, though, just worn out and need a few hours to myself.


----------



## AliJo

Hey ladies, I'll try my best to update and catch up, but I'm on my phone so please excuse me if I miss anyone. 

Right now I'm at the laundromat catching up on laundry.. just a week's worth of laundry and it's going to cost me almost 15 dollars here. Oh well, at least my clothes will actually be clean. 

T has been doing pretty well. I feel he's becoming less fussy. He smiles a lot and talks to us a ton. He's doing really well holding his head up for longer periods. I'll be putting him in size 2 diapers once we run out of 1s. Which will be in a week at most. He's fitting his 0-3 month clothes really well so I don't think it will be long and he'll be in 3-6 month. I need to start buying some 6-9 month clothes since all of the ones I have are for cold weather and it definitely won't be cold when he's in them. I need to do something different for when he's napping. He gets woken up by O a lot. I was able to get him to fall asleep in using a swing today but couldn't try again because he had a major blow out in it. 

There isn't any other houses on the market right now that I feel will be the one. We plan to look at a couple but I just know they won't work for me. With spring around the corner a lot more are popping up so really hoping the right one will come along. 

DH ended up getting sick but got over it after a day. Hopefully we're done getting sick. 

Greats - Genevieve sounds like she's doing really well! Hopefully she stops being cranky soon! I don't blame her if she's going through a growth spurt, though. Definitely no fun to deal with, though.

Midnight - Oh my.. a mile almost killed me! Six would have been my death and more. Glad you got out for one, though!

Sorry about the colds. Hopefully they resolve soon. I couldn't imagine having a toddler and a baby with a cold. I'm sure I won't have to try to imagine forever. It's bound to happen.

Slammer - I would probably prefer to be woken up over the fussy evenings as well. For me it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't add to it and he sure as heck always does.

Newbie - My pediatrician just has me taking a high dose of vitamin D. I get like 5400. She told me to take a 4000 but the store didn't have 4000 and got 5000 instead. 

Vrogers - I'm sorry it's been rough with feeding Lillian lately. That would be frustrating. I hope her appointment gives you some answers.

Edit: Did not mean to hit post. I guess I'll just make another in awhile. Now my phone is almost dead.


----------



## Literati_Love

Greats - I am glad Genevieve is doing well. Sorry you've had a rough few days and are so worn out! I think that is probably to be expected with three little ones! Do you think you'll have opportunity to get a little break this weekend?

Ali- I am glad T is doing better. Sounds like a really animated little guy. I hope a really nice house comes up soon.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you ladies for the encouragement! Will update you all tomorrow after her appt 

Slammer- glad you had a better evening! Oh the grunting, I will not miss it when it's gone! 

Midnight- good to hear from you! Wow 6 miles, go you! 

Literati- I hope you can find some cream that helps! Diaper rashes look so painful on their tiny booties 

Greats- first wonder week here too, I am with you! And I'm so sorry it's been rough...you should definitely find time to do something you enjoy and have someone watch the little ones...grab coffee, go to your fav shop, go for a walk, something for you that you enjoy. You need and deserve it! 

Ali- wow! We are just now getting to size 1. I'm so jealous of the smiling and talking, I bet that's fun! We just get maybe a couple smiles and small coos a day. I can't wait until it's more often. 
Glad he was able to nap in the swing. Where does he usually sleep? You may have said before. 
I hope the perfect house comes along asap and also that sickness stays away!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - thanks. Have you noticed this thread has been a lot quieter this week? You and I have been the most active. How are you doing today? 

Today I am on my own, and you know what? I feel like I can do this! I don't feel overwhelmed and I don't feel cranky or frustrated. Everything is a bit chaotic and I am not able to keep the house tidy at all. I barely have time to use the washroom, but I'm feeling like I'm finally getting into my groove with two (btw - don't hold me to this because I'll probably have a nervous breakdown next week or something) and it feels like I might actually manage just fine after all! 
Also, after today DH has a week of holidays again! Once he is back to work after next week, I'll have no more help ever and he won't have time off again until summer, but at least I'm starting to feel a bit better before that happens. 
Happy Friday, everyone!


Oh, and because I am slightly insane apparently, I am wondering if anyone who wants another baby knows when they will TTC again? I know - it's crazy to be thinking of that already! For some reason having a second has given me baby fever again already and makes me excited for my third. I think we wouldn't try before August or September of 2018, though!


----------



## Ally2015

I have to read and catch up but I quickly glanced and lit your post about ttc made me laugh. I honestly don't know how you can think of another baby just now or when to ttc. For me that feels like a long way off ,In finding these early months so hard and tiring it puts me off having a baby lol!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - That's awesome about Violet's weight! It's cute that she's chunky and short! I love little chunky babies. I did an unofficial check on T and he's 13.4lbs! O was 13lbs at 2 months. He's gaining at a little under a pound a week. 

Sounds like you're handling 2 better than I am! I do feel like I can do it but I do have some rough days still. 

You're not crazy, I am! I already joined the WTT 2018 group. I'm tentatively planning NTNP in May next year then trying in July for sure`. I've even considered a smaller age gap.. because I'm crazy! 

He is really animated! He smiled at DH as soon as he saw him this morning. It was super sweet and made DH's morning! 

Vrogers - He generally sleeps in his bassinet when I can lay him down. He almost always has to be held to go to sleep and then laying him down can be tricky.. if he startles awake at all he'll wake all the way up and cry to be held to sleep again. The swing actually put him to sleep so it was nice not having to fight setting him down. 

Pomp - That's so awesome about Jamie latching! I bet it was an amazing feeling to be able to feed from the breast again. I'm glad he doesn't have any jaundice and I've never heard of breast milk jaundice. 

I don't want to go back too far. Sorry if I missed anything big! 

T has heat rash on his back. Not surprised. He's a little hot box. O always had heat rash as well and he still gets it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - haha, that is understandable. I couldn't think about a second yet at this point with my first! I don't know why it's different this time! 

Ali - a pound a week is pretty good! I am curious if violet will keep getting chubbier and chubbier or if she'll slow down at all? Dd1 never did slow down, but you just never know! 

Haha, that's funny you have joined the WTT 2018 group already! I actually brought up that questions after snooping on the WTT boards as well (but I never actually posted). It sounds like we may only be a few months apart next time, so we could end up being bump buddies again even if our due dates are different months! That would be fun! I hope we are still in touch then! 

Don't worry - I'm just having a particularly good day. This is only my first day thinking this and it will likely all go out the window next time I am alone. However, I am going to ride the high while I can! :haha: Sounds like you're still doing pretty well, though! It helps that Violet is a much easier baby than my dd1 who was crazy demanding! Sounds like T is harder than your ds1 so that would make it an even more difficult adjustment as well. 
I bet that smile made your DH's day! I can't wait until violet gives me morning smiles! I remember it making the wake ups so much easier with dd1.


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - Go you for being so positive and having a great 'I can do this attitude' :thumbup: I know it may change again but you may as well embrace it whilst you're feeling like it! I am pleased your husband is off work next week, do you have any plans at all?
As for TTC - no way!! We are done at 2. I feel our family is complete and I have no urge for another. Good for you for thinking about it already though. How many children do you want in total?
You asked me about expressing - I started because I found breastfeeding so painful. I had bleeding and cracked nipples and Jamie was starting to cluster feed for the second night in a row and I couldn't bear it. So I expressed and straight away got a good amount and then I continued. I am not sure whether to keep trying to breastfeed. With Jamie's heart condition, it is actually quite important I understand how much he is having and how often and expressing allows me to do this where as breastfeeding it's a bit more unknown. I may offer breast every now and then for now.

AliJo - I am so pleased T is doing better and is much less fussy. That must be a relief! I hope the right house comes up for you soon. Spring is always a good time to buy.

vrogers and greats - I hope your little ladies get through the first wonder week ok!

midnight - wow , what a long walk. Go you! Hope you get over your colds soon.

slammer - sorry Jack is still grunty. I am lucky in that Jamie seems to have reduced his gruntiness, but I know how horrible it can be! :hugs:

AFM - So last night wasn't good!Jamie spewed his WHOLE feed over me twice, once at around midnight and then at 6 in the morning. Both times both me, him and the bedding was covered. 

Jamie had another heart scan today. The consultant was more positive. Basically, Jamie has a moderate size hole. Due to where it is, it may or may not close by itself. If it does close, then all is good and that's that. If it doesn't close by itself, whether or not he needs surgery purely depends on his feeding, weight gain and breathing. Currently the medication he is on is doing it's job and is helping Jamie, but as times goes on, he could struggle. If he does and he starts dropping centiles and doesn;t feed as much or struggles to feed, then there is a good chance he will need surgery to close the hole. If he continues as he is now in gaining weight, breathing well and feeding well, the hole probably won't need closing and he will always have a hole in his heart. So it's just a waiting game. The consultant was happy with Jamie and feels right now he is fine, so we have another scan in 2 months time. But if in the meantime he starts struggling then I need to make an appointment to get him scanned again. We are also likely to be seen by the team in Southampton for their opinion too. I feel much more positive!


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - how was Lillian's appt? 

Literati and AliJo - y'all cray cray, hehe. I am so glad to have my two kids and be DONE forever. DH already has an appointment for a vasectomy in March. 

Pompey - good to hear Jamie is still thriving. I hope scans continue to be good. Sorry to hear about the big spews of his feeds though! 

AFM - not feeling all that confident today. Got frustrated with Jack trying to get him to sleep earlier. Tried the swing and it was not a success. Seriously, why can't my kids take to these standard tools that parents use to keep themselves sane? We ordered a mamaroo. I doubt that will be a success either, but DH is already impatient with bouncing him about and saying he's not bouncing him for 45 minutes to get a 30 minute nap out of him like he had to do with DD for months. Not sure what he thinks the alternative is, but whatever. :-/ I guess it's still so early and he could change a lot, but despite feeling prepared for another bad sleeper I'm actually feeling a little despondent at the thought of it now.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I'm sorry you're not having a good day and that you're feeling down about the possibility of another bad sleeper. Violet will NOT fall asleep in the swing either, and it's really frustrating. Your comment about why babies won't just take to these devices to make our lives easier made me smile. I hope he will take to the mamaroo okay. It is too bad your DH is getting frustrated already as well. I hope it gets better for you and that Jack doesn't end up being as bad of a sleeper as your dd. You can do this! Lots of hugs.

Go you on scheduling that vasectomy already! It will be nice to never have to worry about that again now that you know your family is complete. 


Pompey - I'm glad your family feels complete. It is interesting hearing how different people are feeling. I think it's kind of cool that people get a feeling of being "done" when they've had enough kids...but that number is different for everyone! I personally want 3 in total. :) 

I'm glad the scan with Jamie was a bit more positive. I hope he doesn't end up needing surgery. That's great that expressing actually works better with his heart condition. Cool that you might be able to
Offer the breast from time to time if you want though.


----------



## Ally2015

Ali and lit- you are both crazy. I can't believe you joined a WTT group already Ali!!

Pomp- I'm so glad your feeling more positive. Fingers crossed things for you! Sorry about about the pukey nights. I washed my bedding today as it's covered in isas vomit!

Slammer- sorry to hear u had a tough time with jack. I feel like standard tools don't work on my baby either.

I read a little of the bsby sleep book I have. It says babies alertness follows a 90 min cycle. 90 mins after they Wake is the ideal time to start to get them to sleep. This is regardless of how long they slept for. Would be interesting if we test this? I'm going to see if I can see a 90 min rhythm in Isa.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I agree, it used to be much more active! But I know everyone has their hands full. I'm glad it's finally the weekend! 
That's awesome you don't feel overwhelmed, you have a great attitude about it all! I'm sure you are definitely starting to get into the swing of things and the more time goes by the more "normal" it will be for you. Also I'm sure it will be nice having some help for a week! 
I've heard it's completely normal to have a bit of baby fever right after, you aren't insane. I think I would want to wait until Lillian is 2-3 years old, especially because of the section. How many more are you guys wanting? Dh is saying no more because this newborn stage has traumatized him but I kind of wanted one more! 

Ali- I've seen so many people saying their newborns only sleep while being held, not sure how I wouod handle that! I love the baby snuggles but I also like having my hands free haha. I hope the swing keeps working! 

Pompey- poor little guy, I hope he's able to keep milk down now. 
It seems like there's a good chance he won't need surgery, and I hope he doesn't. I can't imagine how you feel! I'm glad you are feeling positive! 

Slammer- the appt was good, thankfully her doc took us seriously and we are trying yet another formula, similac alimentum. She does think Lillian has pretty bad reflux and said to call her Monday and update her, and if it isn't better or gets worse we will have to go to medicine. Hopefully this formula is the answer! 
I'm sorry today has not been good! Lillian has been the same way, it's quite exhausting especially when you are already sleep deprived. We just got a mamaroo, my MIL actually bought it for us yesterday hoping it would help Lillian! I've only put her in it once because we don't have the infant insert. I do like how it works, it's pretty fancy. I hope it works for you guys and everyone is able to sleep! 

Ally- let us know how the 90 min schedule goes, I'm interested!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - He will sleep without being held, but he has to be in a deep sleep before you lay him down. Even then sometimes he wakes up, just like he did now. 

Ally - Ha.. I couldn't resist! I don't really talk on it much yet. 

Let us know how the 90 minute rhythm works for you! It would probably be a joke if I tried. It's best if I go with the flow and just pay attention to cues. There is no rhythm with two it seems! 

Slammer - I kind of wondered if I would change my mind at all on wanting more, but I definitely haven't! I don't feel our family is complete. There's another little boy or girl that definitely is suppose to be a part of our lives! 

Kind of funny about you buying a mamaroo, because I did the same thing except I bought a traditional swing. Desperate times call for desperate measures. T was put to sleep maybe twice in the mamaroo, but he would never just sit content in it. Of course he was a major fuss butt during these times and I haven't tried it since he calmed down some. It would keep him to sleep for longer periods if we put him down in it once asleep. It's in the bedroom and I put him in there if he needs a nap and O won't be quiet. I've had more success with the traditional lately, but I need to try the mamaroo more since he's chilled. Hopefully it works for you. It's so hard having a baby that is hard to put to sleep and then doesn't stay asleep once put down. 

Keep your head up! It was really rough for me and still can be but T has gotten better so hopefully Jack will calm down some. 

Pomp - Sounds like Jamie is doing really good! I'm glad things are going well considering the situation. A second opinion is a good idea. 

I'm sorry he lost his entire feeding all over everything. I feel so defeated if my bedding gets it because we don't have a washer or dryer and the ones in our building don't really clean stuff well so blankets really don't get washed. 

Lite - I have no hopes of T slowing down. I think he's going to my little chubs just like DS1. At this rate.. chubbier! If he does hit 15lbs by 2 months that 2lbs more than DS1. Maybe he'll be longer. So far he is so I guess that could make up for the extra pounds. 

It's getting easier for me since T is calming down. O is actually challenging me more than T at the moment. I hate getting after him so much, but honestly don't know how else to handle it because he simply won't listen. He'll just laugh at me like it's a game which is beyond frustrating. 

AFM - DH and I both feel T is calming down and has been less fussy. I was actually able to put him down in the swing for awhile while he was awake yesterday without him being angry. He's very interactive with us and I think that helps some. He's able to be entertained. 

I attempted the crib again last night. He woke up not long after being in there, but I wouldn't have let him say in there. He's still doing some of the high pitched breathing while laying on his back on a flat firm surface. He doesn't do it on the bed when he's on his back so I'm not sure if it's just because of the way it holds his airway or what. 

I'm going back to work halfway through next month. Not really feeling too much towards it yet. I just hope things go smooth enough for me to be able to pump adequately. I'm not putting T and O in daycare yet, but what we plan is to get moved over to the town I work and put them in the YMCA daycare for weekdays because it's literally right next to where I work. Won't work right now because I won't have them there for 12 hours. So, I feel better about it just because DH will have them. 

DH is a bit worried about it. He isn't feeling ready for having them on his own 13-15 hours a day. Hopefully I won't be so out of it at work since I'm no longer pregnant and can almost always get out of there at a good time. Ha.. I can hope! I know he'll do fine and I don't blame him for being nervous about it since I sure as heck was. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend. I should have gone out for a walk yesterday while it was 70 out, but I didn't. It will be in the 60s today, though so I should go. Just have to time it right because T does not like being put in the carrier when he's wide awake.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - oh yeah, I meant T sounds harder as a *baby* than O was as a baby. The toddlers are definitely the challenging ones when you have a baby and a toddler! Even when Violet is super fussy for hours, I find it less draining to deal with than all of dd1's disobedient behaviour, whining and constant demands! She has been pretty good, but there is always an hour or two in the day when she's just awful. It's so hard to deal with! 
I'm glad T is so much less fussy now. It definitely helps he can interact More I am sure. I bet he will be a very sociable child and will probably be an early talker! Dd1 was like that and got easier and easier as she aged (except for her sleep - haha) because she did so much better the more she could communicate with us. 

That will be hard for your DH watching two for that long. I don't blame him for being nervous. Still better than daycare right now. Good idea to go to the daycare right next door. So, does that mean you are just going to go back to picking up shifts at your old job? Or did you already find a new job? I'm so sorry you have to go back so soon. I can't even imagine! 

Also I probably have no hope of Violet slowing down either. I am not sure why I let myself hope for that haha. I love having a big strong toddler but it is hard to keep up with such rapid growth. At least Violet can just wear hand-me-downs. 

VRogers- I bet your DH will have an easier time once Lillian is a toddler and will be more keen on another one. In general, I've noticed men enjoy kids more once they can play and interact with them more. Do you mean 2-3 yrs before you have another baby or before you even TTC again? 
We want 3 kids in total. We used to want 4 but after having dd1 decided 3 was
More than enough. Now I am curious if I will actually feel done at 3! I hope so! Haha 

Ally - I personally think that 90 minute thing sounds pretty limited. Babies change their ideal awake time as they age, so I can't see the 90 minute awake time being ideal other than during a short window. I hope it works for you though.


AFM - even though DH is supposedly on holidays, he had to go into work this morning to finish up some things that he just couldn't leave for a whole week. I don't mind too much but look forward to him getting home finally.

I thought we would wait until spring to see if we need a double stroller, but now I am making plans to go to a Movies for Mommies showing in a couple weeks with the kids and I just don't know how I will keep them both contained and safe with a single stroller. I am thinking during DH's week off we should start researching them a bit.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I knew what you meant! I was just saying that since I'm glad he's finally calming down some. I'm trying not to get too hopeful on it getting even better. Could get worse again for all I know! 

I don't know about the early talking. O was early with everything and he still delayed on the talking. He's definitely where he should have been at 2 years and maybe a little further. I'm hoping T will be on track with his speech. It's a frustrating one to wait for. I worry that O is going to have problems in daycare because he doesn't communicate as well as others. The YMCA may be good for him and they track development there so with their whole set up I'm sure they are well educated on working with children. Still bothers me since I know what he usually wants/means and I can just imagine how much more frustrating it's going to be for him when the person doesn't know him as well. Hopefully he will be too busy playing to really have much of an issue. 

Yeah, definitely no fun constantly trying to keep up with the growth! T is almost in 3-6 month clothes already. O needs a bunch of 3t clothes for the warmer weather that will be coming before I know it. I have to buy more 6-9 month clothes as well because they're all for cold weather. 

I keep looking at double strollers, but really hoping I can hold out for awhile. Unless I get something more airy I don't know how well baby wearing will go when the warm weather comes. He was sweaty on a cooler day.

It's my old job. Just picking up shifts for now. Nothing out there seems to work for us. It's so frustrating. I should just go back to school get a 80-120k paying nursing job and tell him to stay at home. Ha!


----------



## Literati_Love

I would imagine that might be frustrating for O if no one at the daycare can understand him properly. But you might be right that it could also encourage him to talk a little more. Hopefully it all works out. 

I won't be able to baby wear and use the single stroller until it much nicer out so months to go yet, and I don't feel comfortable doing it out and about at the mall or whatever because then I would have no where to put Violet down if I needed! It would definitely be nice to save the money though. I am hoping to find something used maybe. 

Do you not have a nursing job now? That's what I thought you did. Sorry nothing is working out for you yet but I hope something better comes up soon. At least that will be low pressure to just pick up shifts for a while. I'd imagine you wouldn't want too many right away


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - thanks for the moral support. Sorry Violet won't go to sleep in the swing either. 

I feel a little apprehensive about scheduling the vasectomy already, but DH would rather get it done while I'm still on maternity leave in case he's in pain afterward. 

I'm actually feeling slightly guilt-ridden about him getting fixed instead of me. It was the plan all along and he doesn't mind doing it, but then he was jokingly making me promise not to divorce him or die and I realized that if I were to die he'd probably remarry and might want to have another child. Whereas if he died and I remarried I'd STILL not have another kid. Morbid thoughts I know, but it makes me feel like maybe I should be the one getting sterilized. But then, I've done enough when it comes to birth control and bearing children, so it's kinda his turn

Ally - that's sucks that the standard tools don't work for Isa either! It's hard when you see other babies be easy-going and you have a hard one. I used to marvel at people having a quiet meal out at a restaurant with their baby napping in a car seat. DD would never have done that.

Vrogers - that's good that your pediatrician is taking your seriously. I hope the formula change works for her, but if not then I hope medicine does. I've heard of medicine making a big difference for reflux babies.

AliJo - funny that you tried the mamaroo too but have more success with a swing. I might try a different swing if the mamaroo isn't a success. We have an old one that someone gave me for DD and it only swings one direction. I agree it is so hard to have a poor sleeper. Glad to hear T is getting easier and more interactive.

I hope going back to work goes well. I can totally understand your DH being apprehensive. My DH is not looking forward to me going back either. Though it should be easier this time around because I have more telework flexibility. But still.

AFM - things are better today. I've been putting Jack down on the couch on his belly for naps and he sleeps great there. Just got the mamaroo today and set it up, but I haven't tried it for sleeping yet. I put him in it for a few mins when he was nearing nap time, but was still mostly happy. He got sick of it soon, lol. Oh well. 

I never put DD down on her belly for nights and I don't think I can bring myself to do it with Jack either, but I'm almost positive he'd sleep better at night that way. :-/

It was nice out today so DD got to play in her sand table and I took the two of them for a walk to the playground. Thankfully getting DDs bath done right now while Jacks on the couch again.

Parents are coming tomorrow for lunch. Need to remind my mom to bring her baby scale and report back to you guys with his weight!

Oh, last night was a bit of a pain. Jack was falling asleep again in my arms before 10 so I decided to stop and get us both to bed. Well it was another over an hour of bouncing and rocking and nursing with him only dozing and waking before we were both really asleep. Then DD came into the room around 2:15 wanting to be tucked back in. 20-30 mins later she came back - I guess she couldn't fall back asleep. So she came into bed with me and Jack. Then around 5:00 he was being too fussy and noisy so I took him into DDs room and left her in mine! Then his diaper leaked around 6:30. Changed and fed him but didn't properly lay back down because I figured DD would be up any minute...only dozed leaning back upright...and of course she slept until 8:30!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- glad T is settling out and not quite as fussy! I have heard it's more fun when they're more interactive so I'm ready for that stage. Im sure dh will do fine as well, but I definitely don't blame him for being nervous. Also it's good they would be in daycare so close to you. Hope you were able to go for a walk, sounds like nice weather for one! 

Literati- I think if we did, probably start trying when Lillian is 2ish, but of course we haven't discussed it lately so it could change. I agree that men seem to enjoy kids more when they can interact more, it makes sense! 
It's funny how the number of kids we want changes after the first baby comes along. I do know 2 would be our limit for sure! 
Movies for mommies sounds like fun! I hope you guys find a good double stroller, I would want one as well 

Slammer- hopefully the mamaroo works, maybe he'll get used to it. Sorry you had such a restless night! I really took sleep for granted before having a baby! 
Interested to see what jack weighs now! 

Anyone else get annoyed with grandparents calling your kids "my baby"? My MIL is amazing and I really can't complain, but the other day she came over and after we got done talking about Lillian's eating problems she said "I hope my baby feels better!" Then a couple days later she used "my baby" talking about Lillian 2 more times. I love her but it bothers me! I want to tell her "your baby is grown. This is my baby" but I'm super non confrontational. 
Super shallow and I know I should just get over it but man it annoys me!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I meant to reply about the reflux thing before but apparently I never did? Anyway, I hope that new formula works but it won't be the worst thing if she needs meds. My niece had reflux and the medication was a godsend! I don't think it had any side effects and it helped her feel way better. 

That sounds really annoying about your MIL calling Lillian her baby! I probably wouldn't say anything either but I am sure it would bother me. I have never had anyone say that about mine before (except dd1, which I don't mind haha). 

Slammer - that sounds like a really rough night! Sorry! We have had some rough nights here lately as well as dd1 is sleeping extra terribly. For the most part DH has been dealing with her, but the other night she scream-cried hysterically for an hour begging for me while I was feeding Violet, and DH was getting super frustrated so I had to go lie with dd for an hour, then went back to Violet and was up with her for a long while. Oy, it's exhausting dealing with two! 

I can see your dilemma with your DH getting a vasectomy. I doubt you will die, though, so I'm sure it won't be an issue. You are also right that you have done your fair share with birth control and child birth as well! 
Also - isn't a vasectomy technically reversible? I haven't ever looked into it but that's what I thought.


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - my mom does that a bit - the "my baby" thing. It has really bugged my sister in the past. She also has nicknames for every grandchild, and while you'd think it was cute, it actually grates on me because it makes it seem like she's more invested and interested in them than she really is. 

Literati - eesh, sounds like a rough night with DD1 crying for an hour for you! I would lose my mind for sure. When I step back and think about it I'm sure DD was fussy and hard early on too, but it's the burden of caring for two that makes it so much harder. My baby crying just sends me over the edge and when I'm trying to care for both with him crying I really lose it very quickly because she is still talking to me and needing things and all I want is for them both to just STOP. That's when I feel like I really can't handle this whole thing. At least if DH were here every night it would be easier, but doing it alone is so hard.

Yes, a vasectomy can possibly be reversed but it's not a guaranteed success.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm a registered nurse at a long term care facility, but definitely is not what I wanted to do when getting my RN. I'm bitter about it, but it pays. I meant going back to become a nurse practitioner or midwife. 
If shifts are available I'll probably be on two a week. Need the money so I can start to save some hopefully for when we move. There is a house I have my eye on if it doesn't sell soonish. I need to be able to work consistent hours, though. 

Slammer - I'm sure T would sleep better on his stomach as well, but I can't. I wouldn't even do side sleeping if it wasn't for his high pitched breathing.

I'm glad you got to enjoy the nice weather. T slept like all day and I didn't want to disturb it because it was nice being able to get stuff done so we stayed in. 

Sorry for the rough night. I wish I could leave DS1 in a bed and take another. They constantly wake each other up. 

Vrogers - I definitely hate it. My MIL does it and it makes my skin crawl. Partly because I don't get along with her well, but I generally don't like it anyways. 

AFM - Laying in bed with T sleeping and O using my tablet. I swear it's the only way to make that kid stop moving. He will run till he naps then wake up and repeat. He needs a yard so bad. I would love to just let him run his energy off. I really want to know how he is going to keep meat on his bones because he isn't wanting to eat much. He didn't have a proper meal at all today and barely snacked. He's been bad at eating it seems since T arrived. I can't make time to sit and encourage it either. Not normally anyways. I'm at a total loss of what to make him anymore because he won't eat it. Sorry that just went from one thing to another.


----------



## AliJo

I'm getting really annoyed with this postpartum bleeding. After O I couldn't remember if I bled again after the initial bleed. I did, but only remembered after they asked me again at my 6 week if I had my period yet. The first time I thought I did but really didn't and didn't get my period back till after I was done breastfeeding. Well this time I just keep bleeding off and on and it's getting quite annoying. I don't believe there is an issue, it's just annoying. So, I thought to complain!

One more night on my own. It's funny how at first the days alone felt like they lasted forever. Now I hardly noticed it's been 3 days already. I still have a rough day here and there, but for the most part it's all fine. I don't get anything done outside of taking care of the boys usually, but that's all that really matters! I'm actually about to attempt to get some cleaning done since T is sound asleep in the swing. It's been a blessing the last couple of days. Really helps put him to sleep if he's tired enough. The issue is half the time O comes over and makes it almost impossible to get T to sleep. I think we're going to have issues with nap times down the road because of that.


----------



## Angel5000

It's been a LONG WEEK! I've been sick with a nasty cold, and I'm pretty sure Melody is going through her six week growth spurt because she's been extra fussy and eating every hour to two hours. :dohh: In one of her big fussy fits this week we decided to try a calming bath because she loves bath time. Before we do bath time we always run the shower on hot to get the room all steamy and the air warm so she doesn't get chilled. The minute I turned the shower on she stopped crying. Since then the two or three times this week that I couldn't console her I've gone into the bathroom and turned on the shower and instantly she's stopped crying. One night in desperation, she was definitely hungry but wouldn't latch because she was too upset, so I ended up in the bathroom, sitting on the floor breastfeeding with the shower running on hot (so I could breath the steam for my sinuses and she could listen to the shower run). Crazy! But hey, whatever works! 


So.... there's a chance i might get to take an addition 5-6 weeks of Maternity leave! My aunt works for a law firm up in Seattle (she's not a lawyer but has a pretty good job there doing....I don't know what but important stuff :p ). Anyway, she told me that there's no reason I should be returning to work at less than 12 weeks and that the way my HR department made me move my leave dates was unacceptable. I questioned her about it and found out that Washington state has its own Family Leave Act that acts in ADDITION to the Federal leave act. So in addition to the 12 weeks of FMLA, Washington allows an extra 6 weeks for "pregnancy disability" (any time you had to stop working due to doctors orders for pregnancy before birth) and after birth allows for 6 weeks recovery + 12 weeks bonding time (total 18 weeks post-birth). It runs concurrently with FMLA. So the week I went out before birth would count as disability and then I should be allowed an extra 6 weeks post. Instead of returning March 27th, I should be able to stay out until the beginning of May! 

I checked with my Union rep and she checked with our union legal department and they said that I am definitely allowed that time (and that my HR department really screwed up by not telling me about it....they want copies of our communication to see what was said because they may have violated my contract). My union rep has said that we will talk to HR about getting the extra time but she recommends waiting until March 1. The current head of HR is leaving at the end of February to a new job, and she's the one that's been messing things up this year. She's new to our district this year, and things ran very smoothly before she came along. Now everything takes 3-4x as long to process and she's a real B**** about everything. She's the reason my dates were changed. Once she's gone my rep says it should be a quick process to get me the extra time, but while she's there she could delay the process and I'd end up having to go back to work before she finished the process and then try to take leave again and that'd be a mess. 

Anyway, that was a long explanation. But FX I can get the extra time with Melody! I could push it to mid May but financially we can't afford that much time without a paycheck. So if all goes well, I'll go back the first week of May. The only part that is sketchy is that with anything past the 12 weeks of Federal leave, the district COULD possibly make me pay for the entire cost of our insurance instead of just the little premium I'm paying now. My premium is usually $300 a month for the family, but if I pay the total its $1200! :wacko: We were debating if it was worth having a month with no pay AND paying $1200 but I decided that since we could swing it financially then it is worth it to have another 4-5 weeks with Melody.


Ali - so sorry you didn't get that house! I really hate house hunting too! It's awful! 

That sucks about the bleeding! I've been spotting off and on up until the last couple days, but I suspect it only stopped because we had a lot of bad weather and I stopped going on walks. Whenever I was doing very much on my feet I'd start bleeding again! :( 

I love what you said about at first the nights seemed so long and now you almost don't realize it's been that long. I'm the same with the days now. Thursday night DH mentioned only one more day and then weekend and I was surprised toh ear it was Friday already (I literally have lost all track of what day of the week it is :dohh: ). But at least it means we're handing things better now. :) 


Ally - Oh I'm so sorry about the plugged duct! That sounds awful! I haven't had that yet, and I hope I never have to! Hope it clears up soon!! 

As for the 90 minute cycle, I definitely see something similar with Melody. No matter how long she sleeps (as long as she gets around 20+ minutes), she has about 60-90 min before she's tired again. If her nap gets closer to 40+ minutes we get 90 minutes of wake time but if it's 15-30 then usually an hour later is bed time again. Sometimes she won't "act" tired, but if I go ahead and start the process of putting her to sleep at about 70-80 minutes then she almost always starts to drift asleep within a couple minutes of bouncing. 


Slammer - sorry that Jack is being so fussy. I was having a similar problem with Melody so I just started putting her down to sleep if she'd been pu for more htan 45 minutes. I watch for her sleep signs but if she gets to an hour and I haven't seen any sign of wanting to sleep I go through our sleep routine (change her, swaddle, bounce or rock for a few mins) and she usually starts to fall asleep shortly after. Since I started doing this she's been a lot less fussy. It's a pain in the butt and I Have to watch the clock pretty closely but it does help with her (and once she wakes up I always try to feed her first thing after waking). Now that we've done that she's much better awake and will play on her playmat for 10-20 minutes when she's awake, or just chill in her swing or bouncy. I don't know if it would help for Jack. 


pompey - that's great that he latched and got milk!! With breastmilk jaundice is there anything that needs to be done or does it sort itself out? Also, wonderful news about the heart scan! Sounds so positive!! Keeping FX that everything continues well! <3 


newbie - I hadn't heard of giving baby VitD drops. Is this a common thing that I just missed? 


vrogers - Oh I'm so sorry to hear about feeding issues. I wonder if it is reflux. Poor girl. Let us know what doctor says. 


Lite - That's so great that you aren't feeling overwhelmed right now! Just remember this feeling when you feel like you're losing it later on. :hugs: You got this mama! :) 

I haven't even thought about TTC again! One is hard enough right now! :haha: We actually have talked about it and have said we want to wait until Melody is around 2 before we start TTC again. We're hoping the second one doesn't take us as long (now that we know that my problem before was low progesterone), but even if it does I don't mind the gap being a little bigger. I want M to be closer to being out of toddler years before I Have to handle another!


----------



## pompeyvix

Angel - What a result with you being off work until beginning of May! I can't believe how awful that lady in your HR department has been to you. You must be so happy! 
Hope Melody settles soon :hugs: I found after 6 weeks with Anabella, she seemed to settle much more and things became much more routine. 

Ali - sorry about the pp bleeding, that sucks. Hopefully it'll pass quickly for you. 
I am glad the nights are better now and are working well. The first few weeks are so hard but now you've got through it, the hardest bits are done. 
Sounds like you have a good plan for when you return back to work. I can't believe how soon that is :( What does you DH do? 

vrogers - none of my family call Jamie "my baby" but it would really annoy me if they did!

slammer - I really hope the mamaroo works... any luck with it so far? Although Jamie is an easy baby to settle baby (at the moment, touch wood), Anabella was difficult, so I feel your pain completely :hugs: I hope in time Jack settles down. 

LL - I hope your husband has finished everything needed at work now and you can enjoy some time off together :)

AFM - Jamie has been a bit unsettled today but I am finding I can soothe him with my little finger :cloud9: He refuses a dummy, but if he is upset and I slip my little finger in his mouth he immediately calms and starts sucking. I adore that! It turned out he had a poorly tummy today and he was sick everywhere after he was unsettled. 

He only woke for 1 middle of the night feed last night which was just amazing. I am sure it's a one off, but at least I know he can do it!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I completely understand feeling overwhelmed while the baby is crying when your dd is pestering you at the same time. I feel the exact same way and I am pretty much guaranteed to lose it if Violet is crying at the same time that dd1 is asking me for something. It is very stressful! Thankfully, Violet is less fussy during the day when I am alone so I have had to deal with that less. If it were evenings I were mostly alone for, like you, I would probably lose my mind! Violet was crying for about 3 hours last night and that was super stressful for me but at least DH was home and could deal with dd1. 

Ali - I am sorry about your postpartum bleeding. That is odd it is still persisting after the 6 week mark. Might be worth mentioning to your doctor.
I am glad the swing gives you a bit of a break/opportunity to clean. 
Poor O with not eating much since T came along. Dd1 didn't eat much for a few days but she went back to her normal appetite shortly after. 


Angel - that is amazing you might be able to go back to work in May instead. I definitely thought what you work said was quite wrong at the time so I am glad you have a leg to stand on legally! I agree the extra time would be worth the financial loss.

Pompey - wow, only one feed! Sounds amazing. I hope he repeats that for you.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I will if it becomes more abnormal or is very persistent. It's not very heavy, but it's more than spotting. It also could be from starting the mini pill up. I just hope I don't start bleeding regularly yet. 

Yeah, I'm not sure why he isn't eating much. If it's just because he's being so active or if he just isn't feeling up to eating much. He at least ate some cereal for lunch today and snacked on crackers. I'll take anything I can get at this point!

Pomp - He's an overnight manager in retail. So basically I'm on my own from 8pm to 4pm the next day when he gets up. 

I'm sorry Jamie was unsettled and had a poor stomach. That's cute that he'll take your finger. We're more likely to get T to take our fingers the length way. He'll even sometimes latch onto our arms and give us a hickey. I think he'll become a finger sucker because even in his half sleep state he'll try to get his hands, but just isn't coordinated enough. 

Angel - T does the same when I run the bath or vacuum. White noise at it's best! Get a white noise machine and he doesn't care the least! I've had moments were I just needed a break from trying to calm him and I'd set him down then just start vacuuming whether it needed it or not. Okay, well our carpet always needs it.. darn animals! 

I really hope (and don't see why you wouldn't) get those extra weeks! That's amazing! It's awful that your current HR put you in this position, though. That should have been completely out in the open for you. Glad another HR is coming in so that the process should be smooth and actually get done! 

AFM - T had some great tummy time. It amazes me how fast they get stronger! O absolutely loves it when he's on the ground and will lay down with him and just laugh and talk to him. Although, he gets too excited and I have to really watch him. This was kind of funny.. this morning T lifted his head and kind of bonked it a little on O's forehead. Nothing hard.. but O decided to cry like it hurt and T had zero reaction. Face palm moment. 

O is napping with DH and I got T asleep. So I decided to try to take a shower, but didn't want to leave him where I couldn't see or hear him. I can't hear him even with the door open because the shower and fan in there is just too loud. I actually could probably hear him, but I'm always paranoid and THINK I hear something when I'm in there. So I got out my new baby monitor and set it up. I haven't had a use for it yet so haven't tried it out. Definitely love it! It's a video one and my first impression of it is really good. The brand is Infant Optics. Wasn't cheap, but I feel it's worth it so far. You can hook up to four cameras to it so eventually when we get a house I'll most likely get another camera so I don't have to move it around.


----------



## slammerkin

Ali - that's awesome that you're getting better at handling the nights on your own. Can't wait until things get easier here. Well, they're fine if Jack is asleep when I'm handling DD, but if he's awake that's when it's crappy. 

I hope your bleeding stops soon. I still have yellowish discharge and I'm soooo ready for it to stop. Continuously wearing pads is I think the only reason I still have any discomfort down below. I just want to stop wearing them and just have my underwear against me.

I have the Infant Optics video monitor too, and have three cameras hooked up to it. It's really awesome. It does interfere with the WiFi on my phone if I'm near one of the cameras, but really can't complain because it's so great otherwise.

Angel - Jack is still asleep the vast majority of the day, so his brief wake periods it's hard to know if he actually wants to be awake or not. But once he's fussy I do try to put him to sleep, but that one rough evening we had he just wouldn't properly fall asleep...he kept dozing and waking easily. I look forward to him actually having more awake time and being more predictable. 

That's really awesome that you will be getting more time off! The time together will be worth it even for a financial hit. Sucks that you had to go through a load of BS with that HR lady.

Pompey - wow, one waking! That's awesome! Sorry Jamie was not feeling well though.

Some success with the mamaroo today. DH put him in there once he was asleep and he seemed like he was going to wake, but fell back asleep and stayed in it for almost an hour. Later I tried the same and he woke, but was chilling in it and almost fell back asleep, but pooped instead so had to get him out. Hoping for some more successes!

Literati - omg three hours of crying for Violet! The poor thing! And poor you too. Very stressful I'm sure.

AFM - my parents came over today and we had a good visit. My mom brought her baby scale, yay! Jack was 11 lbs 8 oz before a feed, and 11 lbs 11 oz afterward! Feeling proud of my chunker! I think we'll have to move up to size 2 diapers very soon - if only to get more absorbency at night. He doesn't always poop at night now but he will leak if I don't change him at least once, so I'd like more absorbency so he can last longer.

DH is about to leave for work and I feel like as soon as he does Jack's going to wake and be fussy while I'm trying to do bedtime with DD. We shall see!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - Thanks. The evenings have become a very fussy time for Violet and I am starting to dread them. I already miss the first week when she slept around the clock. 
Violet is the same with only having a couple awake times per day so it's hard to know if she is content to be awake then or not. I don't have her quite figured out yet. 


Wow, good for Jack! What a chunker indeed! I am glad you finally got to weigh him. 

I hope jack stayed sleeping while you put dd to bed. 

Ali- wow, that is not a lot of food. But ya you can't really do anything about it. Hopefully his appetite returns soon. 

I am glad you like your video monitor. My dd likes when Vi does tummy time too. 

AFM - My pp bleeding only just turned brown-ish from bright red a couple days ago! The public health nurse lectured me about sitting on the couch more to slow it down so I did but yeah it's still heavier than I would like. I can't wait for it to be over either.

DH has another migraine today, on our first full day off together. Interestingly, he never had one the two weeks he was back at work but he had at least 3 the week he was off when Violet was born. Sometimes I wonder if he gets them just to avoid us. Probably a paranoid thought, but it does make me wonder. Or maybe when the stress of work isn't around, his body finally feels it can get the migraine it has been waiting for? Like when you get sick as soon as you take time off. Idk. Blah.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi all, sorry I haven't been replying much lately. It has been a bit crazy here. I have been reading but not able to reply.

Everyone seems to be handling her different challenges like a champ. I'm still in awe of those of you with more than one. I have amazing support from my mum (sadly not as much from dh) and I still feel like I am not getting everything done that I need to. I confess, Z hasn't had a bath in a few days... I have no idea how you do it with two or more. 

I start work again tomorrow. Not looking forward to it at all. Well, I am because I like my job, but I'm not looking forward to being away from Z for most of the day. I know I am incredibly fortunate that he will be there at work with me, but I am going to struggle to just hand him over to someone else and walk away, especially when he is crying. Thankfully that person will be my mum for the first week or so. 

We also found a new apartment and signed the lease. Therefore we also have to move! Dh is leaving for a work conference in Australia on Sunday for two weeks. Very bad timing.

Anyone have any ideas about how I can alter Z's feeding schedule? Currently, he wakes at 1am then again at around 4-4:30am. I really want that second feed to be 5-5:30 (or 6-6:30) because that's better timing for me taking him to work. Not to mention better sleep for both of us. It makes it a long day when I get up at 4am! Any suggestions would be helpful. Oh, the feed prior is any time between 7-9pm and he still wakes at 1am-ish.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ll our violets are so similar. She is soooo fussy on a night. It started about 4.5 weeks and has peaked recently. It does not seem like colic but more overstimulation. X


----------



## Sunshine Star

Hi guys, hope everyone is well. Sorry for the lack of input. I had a pretty rubbish labour in the end which resulted in emergency c section. Long painful story but my surprise baby boy arrived safely (eventually) 7th January at 7lb 2oz. Recovery has been pretty gruelling but finally on the mend. Looking forward to catching up with everyone's stories! Xx


----------



## AliJo

Sunshine - Congratulations on baby boy!! I'm sorry labor was no good and you had to get emergency c section! That had to be rough. I'm glad you're on the mend and am excited to hear from you! 

Newbie - I'm so sorry you have to start work so soon. Hopefully the transition isn't too hard on you or Z. 

I don't have much advice on trying to change his feeds. After his 4:30 feed you could try to feed him again at the time you prefer. He probably won't eat as much as normal, but it may shift his schedule. You might find that he adjusts on his own once you start work. For me when I go back to work I'm going to feed T before I leave or at least encourage it. Then pump on the way.. yep on the way. I'll make it so I can do it hands free. Ha.. 

Hopefully your move goes smooth and quickly. I'm actually excited to pack and move when the time comes because I want out of here so bad! 

Lite - Nope, definitely not! All his go to foods when he's being picky are a total fail lately. 

My bleeding took awhile to stop being red. I knew it was because I wouldn't slow down those first two weeks. Constantly busy and cleaning instead of taking it easy. 

I would be thinking the same! It's probably like you said and he gets them like you tend to get sick when you have free time. I actually read something about that and they think it's because your body knows you don't have time to be sick so it fends it off till you have time to be sick. I don't know, it was something like that. Maybe he has triggers at home that cause them when he's home more often?

Slammer - I'm sick of pads as well. I just want to feel normal down there again. 

I'm glad you really like the monitor. Makes me feel more sure I made a good buy. I feel it'll be really handy when we have a house. 

Wow, Jack is a doing awesome!! What was he at birth again? We definitely have some little chunkers! I have two cousins that had babies recently, one before and one after. They're both small! The one born before was still in newborn clothes not long ago. The second one was the one they didn't know they were expecting till 6 months along. Nothing wrong with little ones, though! Sometimes I wish because then they would feel like little babies longer, but the chunky ones are fun too! 

AFM - About out of size 1 diapers. So glad to be done with them. He definitely needs to be in 2s. He was in one last night and it helped. 

T seems to be sleeping more during the day. Which is good I think, because I don't think he was sleeping enough before. He still has decent wake periods. 

O has recently taken to wanting to chase the animals. Our dog gets locked up a lot more now to protect them both. He's a good dog, but no reason to chance it. The cats just run from him, but I don't like him tormenting any of them. He doesn't want to listen either and when he does he just starts back up. 

Does everyone kind of have a schedule their LOs have when it comes to eating? I just don't pay attention so I have no idea haha.. It does seem to have a rhythm to it, but I just go with the flow. I just feed on demand. My old pediatrician would ask how often and how long O would feed and I'd be all "Uh.. when he wants to and how long he wants to?" She kind of seemed baffled and expected he should follow the pattern of 2-3 hours and about a half hour. I didn't see why she should pressure the question as long as he was having plenty of diapers and gaining. My new pediatrician is much nicer to talk to and work with.


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight- Violet's also really seems to be overstimulation as well. That is so funny our Violets are so alike! :haha: I hope these super fussy evenings stop soon! 

Sunshine - congrats on your baby boy! I am sorry it resulted in emergency c-section. 

Newbie - does he take a top-up if you offer between feeds? Like if he nursed at 5:30 would he still take a bit at 6:30 when you want him to? That is probably what I would try first because he is quite young to try to stretch his feeds already. You certainly could see if he could be rocked or soothed to sleep in another way at his 5:30 feed time to see if he could last until after 6. I definitely wouldn't push it if he still wants milk though. Good luck with going back to work. I can't even imagine doing that when baby is so young. You're a trooper! That's amazing he will at least be at work with you! Does that mean you work at a daycare? 

Also, I only bathe Vi every few days so don't worry about that. It's definitely hard to keep on top of any of that stuff. And my house is a disastrous mess! I just focus on keeping everyone alive.

Ali - I only feed Violet on demand but I write it down when she does just for my own reference, and she's actually one of those babies who actually does follow an every 2.5-3 hour "schedule" (except in the evenings when all bets are off). Again, she does this naturally and I have done nothing to encourage it. My dd1 fed hourly for 40 minutes each so only 20 minutes in between feeds if I was lucky. So I am very thankful Violet eats less often! I wouldn't worry about keeping track of feeds if you don care to. Who cares what the dr thought! As long as T is gaining well, which he is, it doesn't matter at all how often he eats. I am probably in the minority of people who obsessively keeps track!

The logic of your body waiting until
It's "allowed" to get sick or whatever makes sense to me. I have always noticed that.
My bleeding is back to bright red today. Ugh. Not sure if I should go to the dr. The nurse did seem a bit concerned about it still being red but it is a lighter flow now and I am so lazy.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm kind of curious now.. ha.. maybe I'll track for a few days and see. 

Lol at being lazy. I'm kind of the same. I won't even mention some things just to keep conversations short when I'm with a doctor. 

I thought my bleeding was slowing down last night. Nope..

T needs to nap and O is making it impossible. Getting impatient.. trying really hard to not lose it..


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - same here with not quite having Jack figured out. I think it's hard at this point when they are still not in a routine. Once the wake times become more regular it will be easier.

That's sucks your DH seems to have migraines when hes at home and you need him. Not a nice thought to be wondering if he has them on purpose but I'm sure Id wonder the same! But like AliJo I wonder if something at home triggers them. 

Oh my goodness that's crazy how often your DD1 fed! Glad Violet has an easier schedule!

Newbie - I also don't bathe Jack, or even DD, every day. Never have. I try to get them both at least twice a week. 

I hope the return to work goes well. That's great that Z will be there and near you if needed. 

Regarding the feed, what's the goal? To be able to sleep later before waking, or to get him fed before you head to work? I used to get up at 4:30 for work when I went back at 3 months with DD and I hated it when she would wake shortly before my alarm went off. Never did anything about it though because I think it's hard to change that kind of thing. But definitely feel free to feed him again right before you leave for work, even if it's only been an hour or whatever. I used to feed DD right when I woke, then put her down still sleeping, get myself ready and eat breakfast, then feed her again right before I left just to top her up.

I hope the move goes well and you like your new apartment.

Midnight - sorry your Violet is fussy too!

Sunshine - glad to hear from you, but very sorry to hear you have a rough delivery and recovery. I hope things keep getting better for you now.

AliJo - he was 8 lbs 7 oz, so three lbs gained in less than four weeks! This is a new experience for me. DD was a much slower gainer. She broke 10 lbs around 2 months. I enjoyed her being small because she was so easy to carry around. I dunno how I'm going to haul this chunker around as he gets bigger!

I don't keep track of feed times either. I actually keep meaning to for at least one day because I'm pretty sure Jack eats every 90 minutes and I want to confirm that, but every day I forget. Same thing with the pediatrician...hed ask how many times in a day she ate and how long and I'd be like uhhhh I dunno...every two hours-ish - how many times is that?...for 5-10 mins? Not sure There's a funny cartoon meme I've seen that shows a woman at the pediatrician being asked the same things and shes like many many boobs-full...look my days are a blur of boobs and milk Too funny!

AFM - last night was OK. Jack napped until I was nearly done with DDs bedtime. He had a bit of awake time later and I was able to get all ready for bed with him laying on the play mat. I feel like it was a bit better of a nights sleep too. DD came in around 2:15 a bit scared, but I was able to tuck her back in bed and leave her as long as I left her door open.

Jacks a bit fussy today. Finally did a poo, so that made him happier. Napping in the mamaroo now after refusing it multiple times earlier.

Anyone else used the swaddle transition sleep sack called Zipadee-Zip? I moves DD to that at 4 months, but just ordered a couple for Jack now. It allows movement and rolling but still gives some resistance in the arms. Since Jack's so big I'm hoping to use it now with him. I currently have him in swaddle-me pods but I don't feel 100% comfortable with that while bedsharing. Hoping he'll be big enough for the Zipadee-Zip to work when I get it. I'd feel better with him having some free arm movement, but still not being completely free to startle and wake himself all the time.


----------



## slammerkin

Here we go...hehe
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1487617460272.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Well, I guess you'll get to experience both sides of the spectrum if he doesn't slow down! I thought O was big enough and T is bigger than him. I can't believe I have to start getting the 3-6 month clothes ready for him. 

That's too funny about the cartoon. Definitely needed that for my first pediatrician! My current one actually never asked. Just asked how he was doing breastfeeding. The diaper one gets me, too. Like.. I tried to keep count a few times. Then things get crazy and it all just flies out the door and then several diapers later I'm like "Uhh.. how many was that?" Obviously if my child had issues gaining weight or something then I would track. I feel confident enough that I would be able to tell if something started to be off. 

I never swaddle. Just seems to make my children mad. T startles some when he's laying by himself, but generally he just starts to move his legs and wakes himself up that way. That or he takes gasping/wheezy breaths and that wakes him up.. would me too. Can't wait for that to resolve. Next to me he hardly ever moves. He is on his side, though.. so I think that makes a difference. So.. I'm no help lol


Ah! lol.. I love the comic! Feels like my life for sure!


----------



## slammerkin

I suppose I could try not swaddling...just seems like crazy talk to me though, haha! He sleeps on his side mostly as well, so maybe it would be OK. I'm always afraid to try new things!I actually can't even get him into a proper swaddle anymore because he's so strong...just the zip up pod style that keeps his arms close but I don't have to force them into position.


----------



## AliJo

Okay, so now you got me looking at mom comics and this one just made me lol.. Of course something like this would get me.. 

https://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/,scalefit_600_noupscale/55ba79c41700002600566135.jpeg


----------



## slammerkin

Haha! I actually have a pic of DD at 14 months old standing up in my lap while leaning down to nurse.


----------



## pompeyvix

slammer - fantastic weight gain for Jack! He really must be packing it away, bless him! 
Glad the mamaroo is working quite well so far :)
Good luck with the Zipadee-zip, I;ve not heard of it I must admit. We used the swaddleme for Anabella when she was a newborn and it worked really well. I am not keen to use it with Jamie as he seems more of a wriggler in his sleep and will sometimes end up on his side. Saying that, he doesnt seem to need it like Anabella did.

LL - I can't believe your husband now has a migraine after not having one for 2 weeks at work. I too would be a bit suspicious! My husband seems to get more tired when he is at home and needs to rest more and I sometimes wonder if it's his way or getting some alone time. Anyway I hope his migraine shifts soon so you can have some decent family time together.

Ali - We don;t have a feeding schedule here either, we just feed on demand. I don't have any track of it, but roughly he feeds 3oz every 2/3 hours night and day. 

Sunshine - congratulations! I am sorry you birth didn't go as planned :hugs:

newbie - I am not sure how you can extend Z's feeding schedule. He is still so tiny that I am not sure you'll be able to have much control over it. As he grows and gets bigger , the feeds (night time especially) should start naturally spacing out a bit.
Don't worry about not giving Z many baths..... Jamie has only had 3 in total so far and Anabella is bathed 2/3 times a week at most. Oh well!
Sorry your husband isn;t able to help you out too much, but i am glad your mum is around. 

AFM - the one night waking was a one off as Jamie woke more often last night. At least I know he can go longer stretches!
I am hoping it is normal and it may seem a silly thing to say... but I really am feeling so so so tired. These last few days I have had some good sleep with my husband being off work and us taking in turns to sleep and today I went back to bed with Jamie after dropping Anabella off at preschool and we slept together on and off for over 2 hours... yet my eyes are still stinging from tiredness. Not sure whether to worry or not?


----------



## vrogers

Following along, just have not gotten a good chance to give a good reply! Our pediatrician (well, her nurse) said to give the formula a couple more days, call if it gets worse otherwise she will call before end of this week. It looks like we will be going with the medicine, wanted to avoid it but at this point she is so miserable I think it really would be better! 

I hope all our ladies and babies are doing well, so sorry for the crappy post!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I think the medicine will be fine and the benefits will be well worth it! I do hope maybe things will improve in the next couple days with the formula though. 

Pompey - I really think it's normal that you're so tired. I have been noticing the same thing - that I'm really, really tired even if I catch up on sleep. And it's not even fatigue kind of tired. It is legitimate sleep deprivation kind of tired. I think we underestimate the toll those long interruptions in the night to feed/diaper change etc have on us. And you know what else? I am guessing that breastfeeding (pumping in your case) might take more out of our bodies than we think, too. It burns calories like crazy, so why wouldn't it also drain our energy too? I am guessing we might need a bit more sleep/rest when we are supply a human with all his/her nutrients! I also think we forget that our bodies are still healing from birth and also probably dealing with hormonal changes since pregnancy, all playing into the fact that we are really, really tired even if our husbands help or we get a sleep-in or nap. That's my theory, anyway! Because I remember needing SO much more total sleep with dd1 too, and this
Time I get far less because I have a toddler as well so I can't just sleep all day. 
That's interesting your husband needs more 'rest' when he's home too. I would also wonder about that! And it isn't even necessarily that he'd be doing it on purpose, but maybe subconsciously? 

I hope Jamie does more of
Those longer stretches for you soon. It would be disappointing to get a taste of better sleep one night only to have it gone the next! 

Slammer - I put Violet in those swaddle pods too. I have never tried a zipadee one! Let me know if it works well for you when you try it. I do Find Violet sleeps a lot better when swaddled and she does startle a lot otherwise. 

That was a funny and accurate cartoon. 

Thanks. Right after I said that about Violet's feeding, she started nursing every 1.5 hours! I am hoping this is just her 3 week growth spurt!? At least it isn't as bad as dd1. 
I am glad bedtime routine went ok last night. 

Ali - that is interesting both of your boys have not liked to
Be swaddled. Cute cartoon too. My dd1 did some crazy positions by the end.


----------



## newbie2013

Lit, I think you post about tiredness and the reasons why we are so tired is accurate! I find feeding and pumping exhausting. I can be doing fine, then sit down to feed him and can almost feel my energy draining away. We shouldn't underestimate the effort we are putting in right now and be as kind to ourselves as we can. Our needs are as important, if not more so, than our little ones' because if we aren't OK, we're going to struggle to provide them with their needs.

Vrogers, I'm sorry your daughter is still not feeling well. It is a hard decision to give her meds, but try to consider if the benefits of the medication outweigh your concerns. Have you tried everything you can first? If so, hopefully the medication will help her little body cope with this tough world of food.

Thanks for your earlier advice re feeding times. My aim is to make sure I can provide him with milk when he needs it, as opposed to just when I'm available. Between 7:20 and 8:20, I can't feed him, so feeding him at 5-5:30 would hopefully mean he will be until 8:30 when I can get to him. He did well last night - woke at 1:30, then slept from 2:30-5. Feeding him now and will then top him up before leaving. Great idea!

Love the comic strips. So accurate! Z is exactly like that while feeding.


----------



## Ally2015

oh gosh i am getting bad at replying often. Long post alert now as i catch up :D

slammer - those are morbid thoughts! you have done more than enough- periods, pregnancy, labour etc. Your husband seems happy to do it, so it is probably best. 
your night sounded tough with dd needing you also. 
i love lits reply "i doubt you will die" haha, made me laugh. Its all good slammer dont worry about it!
what a chunky baby you have- how adorable!
lovr thr comic.

ali- sorry about the post partum bleeding! i hope it stops soon. I had some random light red bleeding yesterday and today. Dont know if its period or not, but whatever.
I dont notice a rhythm but i havent paid attention to it, he may well do. I might start recording just to see- but really i feel he is so random and different in regards to feeds from day to day. 
love the comic! i am typing this while feeding just now lol.

angel- nice to hear from you. Can't believe what you had to do to get her to breastfeed! Babies like to really keep us on our toes eh! that is fab on the extra mat leave. Interesting you see a 90 min cycle - i havent quite seen it yet in isa but i do notice that past 90 mins he becomes overtired and extra fussy. 

pomp- that is great about the one feed! isa has done that like once or twice and it was bliss! i am soo tired also, and i agree with lit- we are doing so much no wonder we are so tired. i dont know what we can do except try not nap more and rest. 

lit- sorry about husband's migraines. i am sure it is genuine but get why you may be suspicious. noddng along on your reply to pomp about sleep loss. 

newbie- good luck with work- how did it go? no advice on feeding schedules as isa is just random!

sunshine star- nice to hear from you! congratulations!!!

afm- still got mastitis that won;t shift! dr has given me stronger antibiotics but i am getting worried now. it can be quite painful at times other times seems ok.
DR said if it persists i may have to stop breastfeeding. 
Isa has been all over the place, one night he is good, the other awful. I feel so out of control at times. 

but on a more positive note, it is dh;s birthday tomorrow and at the weekend we are going away for one night to this really scenic place. I booked a self catering apartment so i am looking forward to a night away the 3 of us.

sorry if i missed anyone out. I will try to catch up sooner this time!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am also following no schedule. I honestly dont think I will bother? Is that cause she is my 4th? I cant be arsed to argue with her. Whatever she wants to do, I am cool.

She still has evening colic but some nights are better than others so at least we get a break. She is such a sweetheart that it is so sad when she cries on an eve. 

We are still bedsharing. No plans to change as I just want to sleep, whatever works. My ex detested co sleeping and it made me anxious but my OH loves it too and the support makes it better. We do have a spare bed on my daughters bottom bunk if one of us needs to get proper sleep for whatever reason.

I am reading back. I will try and set up a reply later. 

I took the baby on a slide. I got some dirty looks but she was totally fine. I wouldnt take a risk with my sweetheart. By the way we call her baby swaybe as that is what my toddler calls her..

https://youtu.be/XVp1sAf_iC0

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Enjoy night away ally x


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - I know exactly what you're talking about with feeling your energy drain away from breastfeeding! I actually think I have literally felt fat burning off my body from it before! I remember after a particularly long cluster feed with my dd1, I felt like such a weird drained sensation like the energy/fat was leaving my body, and I looked down at my legs and they were skinnier than when I sat down, and I went and weighed/measured myself and I had seriously lost weight and inches in the hour or two I was feeding! It was insane! I also had that drained feeling the other night and I lost two pounds that day. Crazy! But yes, it really drains a lot of energy! It also makes you sleepy so that doesn't help. 

Midnight - cute video of the slide! Thanks for sharing. I am glad your new partner is supportive of co sleeping! I definitely find I can't be bothered to lose any more sleep so co sleeping it is. I don't know how other people have the strength to put them back in the bassinet every time haha. 

Sorry violet is still having her fussy evenings. My Violet was crying very hard until 1 am last night so that was very exhausting and sad. :( 

Ali - I am so sorry you have mastitis! Are you making sure to clear those blocked ducts? Feed lots and lots on the side with a blocked duct and try massaging the painful duct WHILE feeding so that he gets the duct cleared. Then after the feed hop in the shower and massage and express until the breast is comfortable (but not too much so as to stimulate more milk production). Try different nursing positions too to get all the angles. I hope it clears up! Hugs for you. That must be so brutal.


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - I agree with the others that the exhaustion is probably normal. Especially with you getting up to pump in the night and all that involves...it has to be a huge interruption to your sleep!

I am surprisingly not feeling tired during the day, but I can get very frustrated and angry in the night if it's going particularly badly.

Ally - thanks...I know such morbid thoughts! I know it really is the best choice for DH to get the snip!

Sorry you are still suffering from mastitis! I'd definitely see a lactation consultant for some more advice before considering stopping BF. They might have some more tips.

Happy birthday to your DH and I hope you have a nice night away!

Midnight - that's great your OH supports bedsharing!

Literati - crazy how draining you felt BF before. I don't really get that feeling, though I can certainly understand it. Are you losing weight fast? I am strangely stuck at the same weight and it's annoying me! I won't fit into my slacks for work when I go back if I don't drop some more pounds!

AFM - had a pretty easy day yesterday, which was nice. Jack was solidly asleep in the Ergo while I did bedtime with DD, so it was easy, and then DH was home from work not long after that after getting out early. The night was good in the earlier hours, but was up from 5-6 changing diapers, feeding, and rocking and then Jack was still sleeping fitfully after that. I didn't swaddle. Not sure if that made a difference or not.

I went to a babywearing meeting today and got to talk to some others about different carriers and tried one I really liked. Came home and I found someone on Craigslist selling the one I wanted, new in box, for half the regular price, plus another one in was considering, for even less than half price, so yay! Going to pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, y'all have made me feel better already about the medicine. We got it called in and should be able to pick it up tonight. Really hoping it makes her feel better, everyone has been miserable! We switched formulas twice (one of those times was when dh was convinced her main issue was gas), thankfully this new formula is good on her stomach and easy to take, and for the reflux we have her sleep upright and hold her up while feeding and after, burp her, feed her super slow, etc. At this point she needs something since she's unable to even eat/sleep like she should. 

Ally- I'm getting bad at finding time to reply too! I'm sorry to hear about the mastitis, I've heard that's incredibly painful. I hope the stronger antibiotics work and you are able to continue BFing! 
Have fun with your family, that sounds so nice!

Midnight- sorry about the colic, that must be tough. I hear you on anything to get sleep and following what baby wants/no schedule. Figure I can work on that when she's older. Glad you ignored the dirty looks, people can be so judgmental with others' decisions. 

Slammer- the meeting sounds awesome, would love to find one near where I live. And that's great you were able to find a good deal on a carrier! I loved the ergo when I used it, but I think I had the baby too low so I will try again-especially now that she's bigger.


----------



## pompeyvix

vrogers- I hope the medicine starts working for Lillian soon and makes her feel better. I am pleased the new formula agrees with her better :)

slammer - What is the name of the carriers you like? As much as I love my papoozle, I am always interested in hearing about other ones that may work. 
I am glad bed time went OK yesterday and Jack settled in the ergo. 

LL -What you said about feeling tired and exhausted makes a lot of sense and put my mind at rest, thank you :) I am feeling a bit better today funnily enough! You're right, I think it's easy to forget the fact we've just had a baby and are up at least once, if not multiple times in the night even if we catch up on sleep other times. 

midnight - we are doing the same - sleep and feed on demand. We love cosleeping too, it makes the nights much easier. I was obsessed with getting Anabella sleeping in her Moses basket when she was a newborn and it sucked everything out of me. This time I'm much more 'go with the flow' and it works :thumbup:
Sorry little Violet has colic some evenings, that must be bloody tough :(
Love the video! I am tempted to get a go-pro based on that!

Ally - sorry you still have mastitis, you poor thing. I've never suffered, but I think LL gave some good advice. I hope you don't have to give up breastfeeding before you're ready. 
Enjoy your weekend away, it sounds lovely :)

AFM - Jamie slept ok last night, only waking for one middle of the night feed. I am still tired though!
We had him weighed this morning and he is now 9lb 13oz and has dropped from the 75th to the 50th centile which is worrying me because the cardiologist said he doesn;t want him dropping more than 2 centiles as it could indicate he is not doing so well re his heart. Going to get him weighed next week and the week after and hope he sticks on the 50th or goes back to the 75th. 
Managed to get out the house today for lunch and to take Anabella to a soft play. It felt to be out and about and back into some kind of normality :)


----------



## slammerkin

I tried the Beco Gemini. It can be snapped to make a smaller seat width to fit newborns...I don't have the infant insert for my Ergo, and he's too small to stick his legs out so I'm not using it strictly correctly and he sits lower than he should. The Beco was super comfortable and had his legs out and properly positioned. The other that also has a feature to create a narrower seat is a Catbird Baby Pikkolo. I didn't try it out, but since the Craigslist seller has it for $50 I figured I might as well get it too.

Sorry to hear about Jamie dropping in percentiles. I'm sure you are worried! I hope his next weight checks show more growth!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I was losing weight very rapidly at first, but it has slowed down a lot. I have a feeling I might have to put in a bit of effort to lose all of it this time. I have lost 30 lb but I gained a LOT so I still have 19 to go and also am not fitting my pre-pregnancy jeans yet! So you are not the only one! I hope you are able to fit your work clothes by the time you go back. I suppose it makes sense it would take longer the second time, but it sure would be nice if it just melted right off instantly. 
I am glad the babywearing meeting went well and that you were able to get the one you wanted on Craigslist! 

Pompey - I am sorry jamie has worried you with the dropping percentiles. I don't blame you for being a bit concerned but I hope he will maintain this percentile now.

VRogers - I really hope the medication helps a lot! 

AFM - I definitely haven't been in nearly as good of a mood since that weirdly confident day I had on friday. I am feeling kind of down but mostly just apathetic about life (which is almost worse for me). DH is off this week but I have not enjoyed it at all and just feel miserable. We have had a listless few days and have pretty much done nothing. DH seems to find a way to not be in the same room as me ever. He is being "productive" I suppose but it sometimes just feels like he is avoiding family time. He is in quite a bad mood and so am I, so we aren't really getting along that well. I just feel I can't really find anything to look forward to these days. We did go visit my grandpa today so he could meet Violet for the first time. He is unfortunately dying of cancer (although he doesn't have any pain and feels pretty good thankfully) so we needed to make sure he met her before he passes away. Quite depressing, really.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - 30 lbs already, wow! I had lost 17 by 1 week but haven't budged since and have 20-24 to go. I had lost almost everything by 3 months with DD, but I don't remember when most of it came off during that time frame. Really hoping to see some movement soon so I can stop looking like I'm still pregnant!

I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down and that time with DH being off is not turning out to be enjoyable. I think it's probably a bit understandable to be feeling "off" with your partner when everyone is still adjusting to your new life as a family of four. I hope it gets better in the next couple days.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The crying can be stressful. The other day was nearly 4 hrs :o luckily the bad ones seem less than the general fuss but it is so strange. Like clockwork 5.30pm she starts no matter what she is doing or what mood she is in. Last 2 nights we have tried warm bath at 6ish (crying peak!) Followed by milk and cuddles with white noise. Last 2 nights this has settled her on our chests by 7.15ish. Usually I leave her in bouncy chair with my OH while I put toddler to bed but last night I settled her in my room with white noise machine, I slid her off on the bed when she was sleep at 7.10. I left the door open and sorted the other kids. She was still soundo at 9pm so I actually had a bath in peace. I even read my book (gentle sleep guide which I recommend). At 10pm she was still asleep (this is typical for her) so we moved her off duvet and went to bed. (We still co sleep but made it safe for when we went to sleep) we chatted a bit and she didnt wake at all till 2.45 so she had gone just over 7hrs :o little poppet! I fed her and she fell asleep on the bottle and slept again until 6am when my OH fed her. We usually get her up for the day anytime 6-8 depending when she wakes naturally.

I hope you feel better soon lL. Its a really tough time I think.

I hope Jamien regains his weight. Maybe he is just adjusting himself to where he wants to be.

Sorry for who I missed. Jade wants some cereal so will check back soon x


----------



## Ally2015

midnight- thanks for sharing video! its so cute! i love the sling!


lit- yup i am trying my best to get rid of it. On two diff antibiotics and nurofen which really helps. Isa seems to prefer my mastistis boob actually so hes always on it, and then i pump after. its so sore to massage it. I read cabbage leaves help, as does rubbing honey. I have a bowl of honey and cabbage leaves next to me haha. Fingers crossed it will run its course soon!
sorry v had a late night of crying. 
im sorry you are feeling low and not enjoying time with dh. I agree with slammer that its just part of the adjustment. i am sure he isn't avoiding family time, but just dealing with the change in his own way. Why don;t you suggest an activity you can both do together? watch a movie or start a tv series together, where you can try and cuddle up on couch to watch?

slammer- glad u had an easier night with bedtimes! that is great about the carrier! i have one but it was a gift from my friend and its not that great. I would love to use a carrier more. 


vrogers- yes its hard to reply but i do love catching up with everyone on the site!

pomp-sorry about the weight drop! it must be worrying but don't panic. Im sure all is fine and it was just a one off! im glad you got to go out , it really helps. its sunny here today so hoping to get out for a walk later. 

afm- still sore with mastitis, i feel sorry for myself. i never knew breastfeeding was so tough. Anyway trying to stay positive and hopefully the stronger antibiotics will get rid of it. 

but on a positive note- isa slept mostly in his crib last night and slept for about 4 hours straight. His two awakenings were very short. i think that is the most he has slept. i know its probably a one off but i feel good that i got extra sleep last night!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ohh how lovely ally. Lets hope our babies continue xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks RE sling. It was an ebay cheapie 5 yrs ago. I know they say stick to brands but it has done me well. I tie it on over my clothes every day and if she is sad or we need to pop for a walk I just pop her in as no need for extra layer outside as she is warm on me. Just a hat usually over sleepsuit x


----------



## Ally2015

Midnight - fab! It looks so cosy! I would love something like that x


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - That is kind of odd that you haven't lost anything since the first week! But I am sure that if you lost all your weight by 3 months last time that it will be at least somewhat similar this time. I also took about 2.5 months to lose it all last time. I also look forward to not looking pregnant anymore! I think part of the reason I gain so much and then lose a lot so rapidly at the beginning is because I gain a lot of water weight when pregnant. 

midnight - poor fussy Violet! 4 hours is a long time. That must have been stressful. That is good at least she settles for the night a bit earlier so you can get your others to bed. I look forward to the day I can get Violet to settle earlier, as this midnight or 1 am business is quite exhausting. The twoish hours of crying is continuing so that sucks. DH finally got her to sleep last night because I was done with trying. 

Ally - I am really so sorry your mastitis is persisting. That would definitely make for a bad BFing experience. 

Thanks. We did watch a movie last night and that was nice. Problem is we don't have alone time ever. Dd1 doesn't go to bed until 11 and Violet is up until at least 11 If not midnight or 1 am so then it's straight to sleep for us and starting all over again the next day. It would be nice if we got some alone time ever, but oh well. Just have to accept that we have children who don't need sleep.

AFM - This morning I had a play date with someone I had only met briefly once before. I was nervous about it since I didn't know her well but it turned out to be fine and it was so good to get out of the house! Dd1 had a great time and made friends with her two year old daughter. Violet slept the whole time. I was grumpy with DH this morning but after getting out of the house I feel much more loving. Haha


----------



## slammerkin

Midnight - sounds like a pretty good night for Violet overall! Jealous of her long stretch of sleep! I hope the long crying spells decrease.

Ally - a good night for you too, lucky! I'm sure that felt nice.

Literati - I was going to say getting out of the house would probably make you feel better. I am a homebody, but after a stretch of days without leaving the house I start to feel very blah. That's great you had a good play date. I need to get out there and try to make new friends again. I had a couple mom friends/acquaintances finally with daughters near my DDs age, but both of them just moved far away recently, so time to get back out there.

I think I'm not losing weight because I'm eating like crazy still. The hunger has subsided a bit, but I'm still eating a lot. I'm also not active at all. I want to try to get out walking a bit now.

AFM - Jack has been awake a good bit today. The last two mornings he's been grunting like crazy and fussing at around 5am and I lost my cool both times - today DH must have heard me from the spare room and came and took him away so I could sleep. I think I need to adjust my expectations and just start going to bed earlier and basically plan on being up for the day at 5. :(

Did so much laundry today! Exhausted from it actually!


----------



## Angel5000

Ugh I am having the hardest time getting Melody to sleep for more than 30 minutes during the day. And in the afternoon/evening she'll sleep no more than 5 minutes! :wacko: It makes nighttime before we go to bed a nightmare because she's overtired. On the positive side, the last 2 nights she has slept from around 11pm - 4am! both nights I have woken up around 1-2am really sore/engorged and so I've woken her up just enough to get her to feed enough to make me comfortable again and go back to sleep ("dream feed"). I'm sure it's just a fluke, but I'm secretly hoping she keeps it up, it's nice to get some decent sleep! <3 


Lite - yeah I thought my HR had been wrong too but didn't know any way to fight it, especially since HR is supposed to be the department that looks out for the employees. 

30 lbs? Wow! Congrats! I am down to pre-pregnancy weight (maybe off by a lb or two) BUT I am not able to comfortably fit into the jeans. I didnt' gain much on the scale (about 20-25lbs) but it all went to my stomach. So I've basically lost the weight but it didn't all LEAVE from the stomach. lol. I think my butt is smaller now. :haha: I think I'm going to have to start exercising again before my stomach will go back down to fitting in prepregnancy pants. I'm still wearing maternity pants because they're just so comfy! :haha: 

I'm so sorry about your mood. TBH, I'm having a similar few days. I was really apathetic the last couple days. I'm glad that getting out of the house seems to have helped some. I hope that you start to feel better soon. :hugs: 

Sounds rough with the schedule you keep. Do you have anyone who could watch the kids for a couple hours and maybe you and DH could have a short time out? Maybe a quick meal? Even if it's just a fast food meal, but something you could do together. 


Ali - Yeah I tried a shower white noise sound from YouTube and it doesn't do the trick as well as the real shower does! Sounds like your boys are having a lot of fun, it's great that O loves to lay with him when T has tummy time! 

I think I need to set up our baby camera too. I get paranoid if I am going to shower because I can't see or hear M. 

I don't have much of a schedule for Melody's eating. I tend to feed on demand but I always make a point of trying to feed her right after she wakes up from a nap even if she doesn't act too hungry because she eats better when she's well rested, when she's fussy she's likely to fight latching on. I've noticed she has a rhythm of eating about every 2-3 hours. 



Slammer - I've had a few nights like that too, where baby will keep dozing and waking and nothing seems to keep her down. Hopefully both our LO's will end up having more predictable schedules soon! 

Sounds like the mamaroo is helping some! Hope it keeps working for you! 11lbs 8oz? Wow! Melody is just barely hitting 11oz! :haha: 

I've never heard of the zipadee-zip. I'd be interested to see if it works. Melody falls asleep really quickly when swaddled, but during sleep there are definitely times when she's better off having one arm "Free" (she likes to cover her face with her hand when she sleeps), if both are completely swaddled than sometimes she'll get mad if she starts to wake up and can't move one. I use the halo swaddle sack for nap time but I don't swaddle her at night because I'm not comfortable with her completely swaddled when bed sharing, sometimes she rolls to the side and I want her to have her hands free if she needs to. 


newbie - I can't imagine going back to work right now. i'm so sorry that you have to go back already. That's great that at least the first week will be your mom helping watch him, that will alleviate your anxiety a little. :hugs: Best of luck returning to work. 

Not sure about altering the feeding schedule, but maybe you could slowly try to push the feedings a little later? So the last feeding you do before the 1am feeding, maybe start to slowly make it later (add 15 minutes each night?) and hopefully that will push his 1am feeding a little later and then as a result his 4-4:30 one a little later. You could also try adding a "dream feed", where you wake him up just enough to get him to eat and then drift back to sleep. So if his last feeding was at 8pm, then maybe around 10-11pm you get him to wake up just enough to eat, and then go back to sleep and hopefully that will be enough to push his 1am feed back. Not sure if it will work but it might be worth a shot. 


Sunshine - congrats!! 


Midnight - 4 hours of crying?! :wacko: I think I would have lost my mind. Melody has her crying sometime between 8:30 and 9:30pm and it goes until 10:30 or 11pm usually. Luckily DH takes over for a lot of that because the screeching screams stress me out so much (by that time of day I'm so exhausted I don't have the energy). That's great that she made it so long the other night! That's amazing! 


Ally - I'm so sorry about the mastitis! I hope it clears up soon! That is really awesome that isa slept mostly in his crib and made it 4 hours! I'm hoping Melody isn't much further behind that! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - Violet is exactly the same with barely sleeping in the evening, resulting in over tiredness and tons of crying from about 8:30 or 9:30 onwards! It has gone on until midnight or 1 am the last couple nights and it is so exhausting, so I feel for you! I hope both Melody and Violet stop having such fussy evenings soon. 

Don't worry about your stomach too much yet. Your uterus is just barely back to normal size now if it even is yet, and then your stomach skin still hasn't gone back to normal yet. I remember my stomach still flattened out a decent amount from month one to month two (without effort), and then after that it was much slower and required exercise and more weight loss to shrink, but you should still be shrinking naturally yet! I know just what you mean though. When I lost all my weight last time, my proportions definitely changed. My stomach stayed bigger than it used to be, but my hips and legs got smaller! Gotta love a nice apple shape. :p Well done on losing all your weight already (and not turning into a giant like I did!). I do hope you can fit your jeans comfortably again soon. 

I am not comfortable leaving Violet with anyone yet, or at least not in the evening when she is so fussy and unpredictable. But I am sure in a month or so we could escape for an hour to two and go out for supper. We did at least get my MIL to watch dd1 on Valentine's Day so we could watch a movie together (with violet). 

Slammer - I am also a homebody, but you are right that staying home for too long can really result in feeling very blah! I am glad I got out finally. I hope you are able to make some new Mom friends soon now that your other ones have moved away. I have very few so I figured it was time to put myself out there and make another. 

That's awful about Jack being so fussy and noisy from 5 onward. My dd1 was like that and it made it impossible to sleep in, but she eventually stopped and actually let me sleep in quite late When she got older. So hopefully he will soon let you sleep for at least another hour or two until your dd gets up. 

I hope you can get out for some walks soon. I hope to join a Mom and baby/toddler exercise class in another month or so.


----------



## Literati_Love

DH has yet another migraine and I am stressed out of my mind dealing with both kids by myself for the fussy evening hours. Instead of getting DH to take a week off to "help" me, I should have just hired a nanny to help all week. Would have been more actual help! :(


----------



## vrogers

Midnight- sounds like a good night! 
Glad you were able to enjoy time to yourself 

Ally- I think you have a right to feel sorry for yourself, I'm sure it's quite painful. Hopefully the antibiotics work fast! And yay for 4 hours straight! 

Literati- so glad you were able to have a play date, I bet it felt nice to meet with a (hopefully) new friend while the little ones get to play.
Getting out of the house for a bit usually helps my mood! 

Slammer- glad dh was able to let you get some sleep, and hopefully the 5 am wake ups get a little later! 

Angel- having a similar issue with the short naps during the day! I just assume it has to do with the reflux because she basically cluster feeds (will eat 1/2 - 1 oz and sleep no more than 15 min or so) and it's exhausting! Thankfully she does sleep well at night but my days are exhausting. 

Literati- oh no, I'm sorry about the evening on your own :/ evenings are so rough here too and that's with someone to help me (and only one kid) I can't imagine it on my own just yet. I hope it isn't too crazy and you're able to get some sleep at least 

Had my 6 week check up today and everything is good, healing nice and bleeding stopped between 4-5 weeks, no more restrictions now. 
Medicine does seem to be helping Lillian, just having trouble getting her to nap longer during the day!

Also, not sure when to expect my first pp period? I know it's diff for everyone and depends on breastfeeding/bottle feeding but was just wondering what others' experiences are! I'm not looking forward to it


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Strangly enough I seem to cope with the colic ok. Maybe my meds chill me out lol. Last night Vi fed at 7pm with OH. We left her in bed while bathed and put toddler to bed. We watched lost and went to bed. Vi did not wake till 6am. OMG poor babe was starving. Am offering her extra feeds today to make up...x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies .. My goodness, so long since I have been able to get on here and catch up. Something always gets in the way, or I go to bed with good intention and fall asleep !! Really had a full on week so sorry... Had really tough few days last week then realised I was getting period type pains in my stomach and back so it must have been my hormones getting back to normal !! I thought I was losing it for a while, i felt horrible, really emotional and frustrated...so relieved In a way when i realised what it was ! :( 

Ollie doing ok, still suffering with colic at times and toddler still havivg his moments but getting better.. I'm literally just scanning so not got chance to reply to everyone but will try my best to read through when I can .. Oh been off work this week but not managed to do much as weather rubbish n we ended up having silly argument that lasted all day .. So annoying .. All sorted now , won't bore you with sll detains but basically tension was because he was wanting me to rest and im telling him to !! How stupid is that lol..!! 
Hope u r all doing ok and will try to catch up soon xx


----------



## AliJo

Midnight - Wow! Crazy that she slept so long! I'd be happy to get that much uninterrupted sleep except yeah I'd feel horrible because that is a long time without anything to eat or drink for someone so little! Seems like she'll be one to start sleeping through the night early. Lucky! 

I enjoyed the video! 

Vrogers - Last time I didn't get my cycle back until I was done breastfeeding completely. I'm hoping it will be the same with this one. For me my periods were easier on me. Didn't change in length or the fact that mine are closer together than normal. I hardly ever had any cramping and if I did it was so mild I could miss it. Hoping that continues. 

Glad the medicine is helping Lillian!

Lite - I'm sorry it's stressing you out dealing with them both during the fussy times. I'm the same. Last week went really smooth and I feel I'm in for a headache this week. Last night T was so fussy and I could not do a thing for him. I finally had to wake DH from his nap and go lay down with T to get him to chill and finally fall asleep. This was after a couple of hours of nothing but fussing and crying. Honestly wish DH had a job with normal hours. My life would be so much easier. 

Angel - I'm with you on the rough baby sleep. T was doing good, but now he's back to not wanting to sleep and when you do get him to sleep you can't set him down. I've gotten a few five hour stretches out of T. Hopefully they get more frequent and then turn into the norm. 

Slammer - I need to get laundry done today and I am dreading it. It gives me a little bit of time away from everything since I go to the laundromat, but its not really quality time. When we get out of here and have our own washer and dryer I'll probably be excited to do laundry! I'll get over that quick I'm sure. 

Sorry Jack has been getting up so early. T has a few times and it's at random. Then when he starts to fall back asleep O is up. 

Ally - I'm sorry you're still battling the mastitis. Hopefully you get it under control quick! I've never had it but my friend constantly had issues with it and blocked ducts. 

That's great about Isa sleeping in is crib! I keep trying, but he wakes up from reflux which I don't think would be a problem since it's mild. The problem is, is when he has reflux his airway issue acts up and that causes him to wake up. 

Pomp - I'm so sorry Jamie dropped in percentiles. Hopefully it's just that he leveled off and he's still gaining steady or that he jumps back up for you! 

Sorry if I missed anyone. I was trying to catch up and still not write a giant page worth. I hate getting behind on here! 

AFM - T has been fussier the last few days. I think it's mostly from him being over tired because he's not been sleeping well. Fights going to sleep then once I do get him to sleep I can't put him down. He just fell asleep a little while ago and I decided to put him in the mamaroo in our bedroom away from O. O is a very loud and rambunctious child. So far he's actually stayed asleep so hopefully doing this will help me through today. 

Last night was really hard for the 2 hours DH napped to try and flip his schedule. I ended up waking him up earlier than I wanted to because I could not settle T down. I had to lay down in bed with him and eventually he finally fell asleep for the night. So I was definitely worried about DH going back to work today. Hoping it won't be too bad. I probably should prepare for the worst, though. 

Other than that. Not much going on. Took T to work so people could meet him. He's not the only new baby. There was one born a couple of days after T then another born just a couple of days ago.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi apple. Xx

Ali, I am having to use white noise to drown out the toddlers noise. It mostly works well. Worth a try. Toddlers seem so heavy handed. 

Vi has fed 4oz ever 2hr today !


----------



## AliJo

Apple - It's good to hear from you! I'm sorry you had an argument with OH. Having a new baby in the mix can sure increase the tension levels and I can definitely see arguments happening over silly things. DH and I get a bit snappy with each other at times and it's usually nothing. We're both just stressed out. 

Midnight - Can't really drown it out if he's in the living room and we thought about putting him in O's room, but as soon as we do we know O will want to go in there and play and will just run up to the door and bang on it like he decided he likes to do recently. We have a fan running in our bedroom so it does help drown out any sound form the living room. The issue with that during the day is DH is sleeping so if T wakes up and screams like he does at times it'll wake DH and he won't be able to go back to sleep. Decisions decisions!


Well, for now I managed to get T down for another nap after waking up maybe at most a hour after getting him down the first time. He had a large BM (hasn't had one for a couple of days which O never did) and had yet another movement and has been a little more chill it seems. Hopefully he was cranky because he needed to have a BM. I can hope! O is napping as well. I guess he woke up at 5am. So at this rate I can expect an early bedtime out of him. 

Instead of doing something productive I am sitting around! I am actually too afraid to do anything. I'm afraid any sudden noise will wake T. I expect one of them to wake up and wake the other. 

Oh yeah, yesterday when other people were holding T, O would get upset if T started to cry at all. He would start to get upset and reach for T. It was cute. He doesn't like it when he really screams/cries because it upsets him that he's really upset. Usually if we tell him he's okay he calms down. I really hope he keeps being a protective big brother!


----------



## Angel5000

My "6 week" check up is next week (7 1/2 weeks). Doctor pushed it forward so that I could schedule M's 2 month vaccines at the same time as my appointment and save us on trips (thank goodness!). I'm mkaing DH take the afternoon off to go along so I don't have to worry about Melody while I'm having my exam and he can help hold her while she's getting the shots. I'm going to cry like a baby, I know it! We've been holding off on sex until after I'm cleared. I feel pretty well healed, but am nervous about sex again. Is that silly ? 

Sooo what is everyone doing in terms of BC? I'm only asking because my doctor is going to recommend bc at my check up. WHen we started TTC it took me a long time to regulate after BCP (but I had been on it for 15 years!) so I had swore I'd never do hormonal bc again. I'd really prefer to use natural tracking method to avoid, in the same way we used it when TTC. However, I don't want to get pregnant for another couple years, and while BF I know that it isn't as reliable (especially temping because of lack of sleep) so I am probably going to take her up on the BC. I know that when BF my options are fairly limited, and I just want to go in as informed as possible. Was wondering what other people are planning. 


Lite - Oh man! I'm so glad that Melody has been stopping her fussiness by about 11, I think I'd be dead if it was going on until 1am! :( I'm really sorry about your DH and his migraines. I wonder if they're psychological trigger? Like he stresses about helping and ends up with a migraine? I don't know, I'm just throwing stuff out there. 

vrogers - I'm with you on the exhaustion. Today Melody slept an hour at a time almost every time I put her down and I was so hesitant to do anything because i was sure that by 20 minutes she'd be up again, so then after the 20 minutes had passed I kept listening for her and still didn't od much (like shower) because I was sure the minute I decided to do something like that she would wake. :dohh: I feel silly but it seems odd she's slept so long. 

That's great that all is well at your check up! 



Midnight - Wow!! That's a long sleep!! I know it's a long time to go without eating too, but I wish M would sleep that even half that long! :haha: 

Ali - I'm doing the same thing! :haha: I got M to get some sleep and am afraid to do anything because of wakig her, or afraid I'll start something that I can't stop quickly (like shower) so I'm just sitting around watching tv and/or playing games. :haha: 

Love how protective your oldest is! That's adorable!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I'm on the mini pill like last time. Then when I was done breastfeeding they switched me to the regular pill. Neither messed with me cycle wise, but I felt they killed my sex drive. They say it doesn't but I don't believe it. Honestly I would prefer a natural form of protection, but I also know we both throw caution to the wind really easily. So far it's only taken me one cycle to get pregnant both times. So I'm almost 100% sure after a few months if I don't use BC I'll be pregnant again. If I wasn't so weird about having something in me I'd do the copper IUD. 

The slept for at least 3 hours probably almost 4 right before I had to get out to do laundry. I think the last few days has drained him plus I'm sure having 2 large BMs he feels better. DH had him back to sleep before I walked out the door. 

I need to start adding a pumping session. I stopped after T was able to keep up with my production but I want to build up supply for work (still have 30-40 bags easily) but also want to increase production since I'm sure it'll drop some when I go back. I hope not but it killed it last time so I'm afraid it will again.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - I have thought the same thing about the psychological trigger - like helping stresses him out and triggers it. It isn't like I think he has them on purpose, but almost like he brings them on by getting stressed and tense about being home or something. Blah! 

I hope your appointment goes well. Good idea to bring your DH along. I still need to schedule Vi's vaccines and change my appointment so it's at the same time like you did. 
For BC we will just use condoms- not that we have ANY time to dtd anyway! But I hated being on the pill and don't like the idea of being
On hormones while BFing. I have heard horror stories about IUD so I wouldn't do that. 

Ali - oh ya, the pill absolutely killed my sex drive! You're not imagining it. However, BFing also killed it so it could have been that? Sorry T has been extra fussy! 

Midnight - wow, sounds like your Violet is turning into an excellent sleeper. Yay! 

I'll reply to more people later. Supper time.


----------



## AliJo

I watched people get their IUDs removed during clinical. One they couldn't find (and they dug for it.. ouch) and the other you could tell she was very uncomfortable. That solidified me on not using it ever. 

Lite - DH refuses condoms. He said he was done using them after the first time I got pregnant. We used them for like 5 years. I think he would if I really asked and pleaded him but I'd sure get a look from him. Maybe I will try to get him to use them if I feel it kills my sex drive again. He may do it for promises of more DTD sessions lol

Sorry I'm replying a lot. I'm stuck at the laundromat.


----------



## slammerkin

Angel - I haven't actually put Jack down for many naps yet - he usually gets held. But I think it's super normal for babies to not sleep long if put down. (Frustrating as hell, but normal). DD wouldn't sleep for more than 30-45 mins if you put her down. She finally started taking longer naps at 6 months and it was a huge breakthrough.

It's totally not silly to be nervous about sex! I hope it goes well for you when you do try. I'm scared it's going to be a really long recovery for me, like it was with DD. Can't even imagine being ready for sex in another two weeks, but many women are by that time.

Regarding birth control, I used a diaphragm after DD. It can be hard to find someone to fit you for one, and hard to obtain, but I was very happy with it. I didn't trust anything hormonal while BF, too scared of an IUD, and we don't like condoms.

Literati - oh man, sorry DH had yet another migraine. I would really be losing my patience if I were you. 

Vrogers - glad to hear everything is healing well. I feel like I'm so close to bleeding stopping, but not quite there yet. Apprehensive about my own 6 week appt because I don't feel healed yet. I still have some tenderness. It takes time I guess.

Not sure about first PP period if you're formula feeding. Mine came back at 8 months with DD.

Midnight - another great sleep for you! I'm sure Violet was ready to eat when she woke!

Apple - sorry you were feeling off, but hope it's getting better and that Ollies fussiness keeps easing.

AliJo - I was so excited about having our own washer and dryer when we bought our house. I didn't have to go as far as a laundromat before, but did have to haul to the next apartment building over and pay for each load. I did laundry the same day we moved in!

Sorry T is struggling to nap. I definitely couldn't live without our white noise machines for DD. I know you said O will try to get in his room if T were put in there, but is there no way to keep him away? A baby gate in the hall or something?

Man I had forgotten how much pooping/not pooping affects baby sleep. So annoying! Jack won't fall asleep if he needs to poop, but it can be hard to know that's the issue in the moment.

I need to pump some more to build my stash. I started doing one breast in the mornings this week, but forgot to today.

AFM - so the last two nights I ended up spending time in the rocker/recliner I got for when DD was born. I actually hardly used it with her - kind of didn't like it after all. So I was in it last night getting pissed at 4-5 am about how it is too overstuffed and pushes my head forward, plus is hard to make stay reclined all the way because I don't weigh enough. So today we went to Buy Buy Baby and bought a Dutailier glider/recliner. I was in love when I tried the display model in the store, but now that I have it set up at home I'm kind of blah about it. Ugggghhhhhh. I'm so hard to please. It was expensive. Gonna feel really stupid if I end up using the old chair anyway.

Not much to report other than that. We're gonna go to the zoo tomorrow. Hope that goes OK.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I'm glad to hear a positive side, I've read so many horror stories about periods after baby, I'm prepared. 

Apple- I'm sorry about the colic, poor things! We've had our fair share of arguments. You're not alone! Glad to hear you're doing well otherwise 

Angel- not silly at all to be nervous, I think anyone who's had a baby can understand! 
I didn't want to use anything hormonal so we are going to do what we did before getting pregnant, basically just POM! I felt silly explaining that to the nurse, but my doc seems to think it's okay. I'm also thinking about using OPKs like I did when ttc, except this time to avoid. 
I know the feeling of not knowing how long baby will nap! Like..do I have time to pee/eat/sit down before she wakes up? Dh says it's like a land mine sometimes haha


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- oops, was typing when you posted. I've been wanting a glider so bad, the couch can get quite uncomfortable and it would be nice to be able to go to the nursery (right across from our bedroom) rather than to the other side of the house for night feedings. 
I hope you do end up liking the new glider, but hopefully it can be returned if you change your mind! 
Zoo sounds like a nice time, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I am glad your 6 week check-up went well! Yay for healing properly and whatnot. I didn't get my period back for 17 months, but I was BFing the whole time. 

Ali - I don't really blame him for refusing condoms as they are awful, but I guess I am too picky so that it is what we are left with! I hope the mini pill works out ok for you so you don't have to resort to them. 

I had a friend whose IUD got lost in her as well and she needed a minor surgery to get it removed. They weren't sure if it would affect her fertility after (thankfully it didn't). I definitely don't want to risk that! 

Apple - sorry tensions are running high in your house too. Arguments with the hubby are never fun. They always end up being about something really stupid. 

Slammer - that is frustrating about your new glider rocker not being that great now that you have it home. I am fairly picky as well so I can understand. I hope you grow to love it! Have fun at the zoo tomorrow!
I do not feel healed yet either and am having some stinging lately so I am nervous for my 6 week check-up as well.

AFM - DH admitted today he is having second thoughts about having a third child now. I told him we are Definitely having a third, and I am not too worried about him changing his mind permanently, but it made me realize maybe he is struggling with the adjustment to having a new baby more than I thought. I do remember he got really depressed after dd1 was born so I guess he has difficulty with the new baby phase. I hadn't thought he was since I am doing basically all the baby care, but he has definitely had more responsibilities with dd1 so that has probably been an adjustment for him.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sending love to all.

We are currently using condoms. I refuse hormonal birth control. I had the copper coil which I loved but I feel like I need a break from it. We have tried pulling out a few times but I think it is too risky.

Vi did another 8-7 stretch but my toddler was doing the same at this age, it all went pearshaped at 4mths so I am just prepared for it to go pearshaped. Ah well!

Most days Vi will nap an hour unless we are out. She definitly sleeps less if I put her down. Feel like she is always being disturbed or woken!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ll I think men struggle with tiny babies x


----------



## Ally2015

angel- that sounds so tough with melody sleeping in such short bouts! im having issues with isa being over tired too, it is so stessful. he will be awake for 1 hour or so, get sleepy but not sleep and then ends up being awake for another 2 hours crying. 
I didn't wait till 6 weeks to have sex, as i felt fully healed, i had no stitches etc or anything and my bleeding had finished. I had my 6 week check yesterday when its been 8 weeks and all is good. was a little nervous about sex too but it was fine, no pain or anything Just relax and enjoy when you do :) its hard to find the time to dtd though!
using condoms for BC. 

lit- joining you and angel with the fussy over tired babies...
so sorry about dh and his migraines. It sounds like you really need him to help you out! but i think you are right- he is struggling to adapt and deal with the changes. It might be nice to have a chat about it all? 

vrogers - glad 6 week check went well. I had mines to and all was fine. I actually think i have my period just now-light red bleeding for about 4 days. its not painful or crampy like my normal periods. My dr told me to expect quite random and erratic periods etc when breastfeeding. 


ali- sorry t is being fussy. seems to be a common complaint among many of us just now. Cut that your eldest is protective. As for condoms, maybe invest in thin ones as it almost feels like there is no condom on.. haha. 

apple- nice to hear from you... yes silly arguments are so easy when you are so sleep deprived. 

slammer- i hope u have a fab time at the zoo!

midnight- i agree with u on BC, i hate the pill. Pulling out too risky, i'll stick to condoms. 

AFM- well... my mastitis pain got so bad i ended up in hospital. I developed an absess and had to get it drained. Was really not nice. however, it needed draining and i am glad i am finally healing. I got back home straight after, but im in bed and constantly have to change the dressing as there is so much pus coming out. I was supposed togo away with dh and isa tomorrow for the night as a birthday present for dh but had to cancel it all. Sigh... feeling sorry for myself (again ).
funny thing though- while the dr was draining me, dh had isa at the other end of the room and isa let out a series of huge farts. Was so funny. 

one of the nurses there said to me that i might need to stay the night and i said what about my baby? she replied- he can go home with dad. I said well he doesn't have a pair of breasts so that isn't possible. She then said dh and baby can sit on chair next to my bed to sleep but that i wouldn't be allowed to take care of isa as i am the patient... i was so pissed off at her. Luckily i didn't have to stay the night anyway... but my god what stupid things to say.

last thing- after the mastitis and this abscess i feel so put off breastfeeding and thinking about weaning him off but in two minds about it. I guess i am scared of it happening again.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ally,that is just shocking on the nurses attitude, they should be doing whatever they can to keep up to established breastfeeding.
The abses sounds nasty, I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Pumping seems like such an annoying thing to have to do when you have everything else going on. 

I could put the gate up in our "hallway" if you can call it that. If I have a bad day with T and O I'll do that. I just hate stepping over it haha.. going to get some with doors on them when we get a house. 

I really think him not pooping for a couple of days affected him. He was super fussy last night for DH while I was gone, but I think it was because he was tired and he wasn't feeling comfort from the bottle. So I think DH got a taste of my horrible days. Other than that he was so much better yesterday. So far today hasn't been bad. It's still early, though. 

I could just go downstairs to do laundry, buuuut those washers really suck and don't get my clothes clean. So instead of paying 1.50 for a load I go to the laundromat and pay 5 dollars a machine that can hold about 3 loads. Yesterday I didn't have enough to fill two of them but I ended up needed two so that was lame. Oh well. Then the dryers are 0.25 for 5 minutes. So that racks up quick. Thankfully they're huge and even both of my washer loads only needed one dryer and I did 50 minutes which was probably more than enough. I probably could do 40-45. I guess one little bonus is I at least get out for a couple of hours by myself. Sorry that got long.

Vrogers - Hopefully when it comes back it isn't worse for your. I think I'm one of the rare ones that got away with it being easier. I also didn't get after pains at all really with either. Just a minor ache while BFing that really could be missed. I wonder if they're connected. Didn't stop me from having horrible contractions. Ugh! 

Lite - Yeah they have to go in and dilate and remove them. Ugh.. 

I like that there is less mess with condoms haha.. The pill will be fine I'm sure. If I get off of it I'll probably just track my cycles and avoid my fertile times. I know that's not very accurate without temping and what not, but we did it for awhile and was fine with the pull out method thrown into the mix when needed ha.. 

I'm sorry your hubby is struggling some. I know my DH is struggling as well a bit. It happened with our first as well, but the first time around I got really pulled down as well and two depressed people is just a recipe for disaster. It sucks to say, but I can't expect him to be there for me emotionally because usually when I need the emotional support he's worse off and needs it as well. I often feel like my sadness has to take the backseat and I'm not allowed to every feel down. In a way it helps me fight it so I guess that is good, but at times it really hurts. I don't have anyone else to go to.

Ally - We have, still really just don't want them. I'll at least stick to BC for the first year and then if I'm afraid of weight gain, lack of sex drive, etc.. I'll just get off of it and try really hard not to get pregnant. Heck.. might not have to try that hard. Hardly found time with 1 child let alone 2! 

Oh gosh.. that sounds horrible and painful! Hopefully it's finally going to get better, though.

I'm sorry about your experience with the nurse. Over here it would be the same at least where I'm at. The whole issue is the child becomes a "liability" is how I've heard it said. So basically if something were to happen and you were unable to care for your child then it falls onto them. Or if something were to happen to your child while you were there it can fall onto them. My brother had to stay with my SIL for the week that she was at the hospital with complications after delivery because they couldn't allow my niece to stay without someone to take care of her that wasn't the patient. He was able to leave and get like food or something, but if he left overnight he would have had to take my niece. Chances are you'd be fine with him there, but they don't like to take chances.

Like Midnight said, though. They should always work with you! 

That actually made me think of something. While I was doing clinical there was a lady in with mastitis. She was still breastfeeding her 18 month old. I thought nothing of it. Our clinical instructor on the other hand was helping with the care plan for suggestions of education or something. She said "how about educating on stopping breastfeeding. The kid is a year and half old it doesn't need to breastfeed anymore. It can eat and drink from a cup there is no reason for it." Something along those lines. If she was looking at me she probably would have seen my face twitch so hard. She was so snotty about it as well. I'm sitting there thinking "Well the World Health Organization thinks otherwise. Do you think your opinion is really greater than theirs?" Just what we need.. more health "professionals" making breastfeeding a taboo thing in the US. I didn't dare say anything. She was grading me and if you make instructors mad they can ruin you. Rant over lol


----------



## pompeyvix

Ali - Cant believe the clinician said that about breastfeeding an 18 month old, like what the hell?! It is well known that the WHO recommend breastfeeding until 2, so either she isn't clued up at all or she is very judgemental and think she knows best :growlmad:
Sorry you feel like you have to keep it together emotionally as your dh needs support more than you. It seems like you have a lot on your shoulders and really he be there to support you like you him :hugs:

Ally - oh what an absolute nightmare with the mastitis and abscess. That sounds incredibly painful and nasty, I cant believe it got so bad :( I am not surprised it has put you off breastfeeding. Although I am incredibly surprised by the nurses reaction to you possibly needing to stay in overnight!

Midnight - Violet is sleeping so well at night! Throw me some of that magic whatever it is! Hopefully she won't be affected by the 4 month sleep regression!

slammer - you're post made me laugh! Sorry you went and got a new glider only to not like it very much :haha: You do seem quite hard to please, haha! I hope its working better for you now. 
How did the zoo go?

LL - It sounds like there is a reason behind you dh's migraine and general attitude at home if he is struggling with having a newborn again. Hopefully this will pass quick as Vi gets more interactive and settled and things become more structured for you all. I am sure his thoughts on having a 3rd child aren't permanent.

Angel - not thought about BC yet, probably condoms to start with. To be fair my sex drive is non existent right now and my husband is being circumcised in a few weeks, so I imagine it'll be off the agenda for a while yet!

AFM - I can't believe Jamie is a month old now! His neck is getting stronger and when I hold him on my shoulder, he can move his head around to look rather than be all floppy. I would say he is a good sleeper as apart from waking to feed often, he can self settle (most of the time), he sleeps for long periods without waking and can take himself back to sleep when he wakes. He will sleep pretty much anywhere but much prefers to be close so we are bedsharing even though the cot is side carred to the bed. He is low maintenance, chilled and easy going. He only ever cries for milk or if he has wind. I am pretty sure he is starting to smile, but it's just not often. 

I am SO PROUD of myself for feeding him breastmilk alone since he has been born. 98% of the time he is drinking from a bottle, but I latch him occasionally. I am expressing 6 times in 24 hours and currently have an over supply which means I have around 50 frozen bags in the freezer and we're running out of room. I have NO IDEA how long I am going to keep this up for, but I am certainly going to try for as long as possible. It's quite easy now as he is a sleepy newborn still and so expressing doesn't really take any time away from him, but as he gets bigger and more interactive it's not going to be as easy. Perhaps I'll manage to feed him more from the source? I just find I am not very graceful at breastfeeding.... I am so cack handed and where I have big boobs, I just cannot do it discreetly. I am happy to do it at home, but not happy to try outside the home. I can only feed him in one position (rugby) and need a huge cushion to get him latched on. At the moment expressing is working , so I won't worry!


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - wow, you're a champ for going across the house to feed in the night. I normally just sit up reclined in bed on pillows and then lay back down, or move to the rocker if he's being too fussy about being laid down. Though, do you have to go to the kitchen anyway to make a bottle? I always wonder how people do things in the middle of the night when it comes to bottle feeding. 

Literati - I feel like your DH coming out with that revelation about reconsidering a third child really explains the migraines and distance. He must just be stressed at home, despite your best efforts to do it all (which is not fair on you anyway). I hope he starts to feel better about it all soon and doesn't end up with real depression like after your first.

Midnight - four months is always a bad time. My DDs sleep went to crap then too and didn't get better until after a year.

Ally - oh my dear, I'm so sorry the mastitis has gotten that bad! That's terrible. I really hope you will be on the mend now. I can understand how this has put you off BF. Take care of yourself!

AliJo - at least I have a manual pump that I really like and find quick and easy to use. When I've been pumping the last few days I can get 3 oz from one breast in just a few minutes of pumping. That won't continue forever once supply regulates a bit more, but I should take advantage of it now.

That's very hard that you can't really get support from DH when you're struggling. At least we can be here for you. :) My DH is generally so even-keeled and not prone to being depressed or anything. Thankful for that.

Oh LAWD about what that instructor said about BF at 18 months. It's no wonder so many doctors and nurses give the worst advice when it comes to BF. 

Pompey - I know, I'm ridiculous, aren't I?! LOL. I know I'm picky and a little crazy though, heh. This is kind of my way...I agonize over a decision (I had been looking online at gliders for a couple days), then finally make a decision, and then spend ages torturing myself over whether I made the right choice. Drives my husband crazy, lol. 

Happy one month to Jamie! Jack is a month old today! I'm glad Jamie is such an easy baby for you. And jealous, lol. And you're a rock star for pumping and feeding him exclusively breastmilk! It would be nice if you were able to feed from the breast more and in easier positions to where you were comfortable with it in public. Rugby hold would def be a bit awkward to manage. 

AFM - regarding the glider, lol It grew on me a bit once I turned it to face the foot of my bed so I could push off from a stationary object instead of the gliding ottoman it came with. And the bed is at the right height to rest my legs on when not rocking. I spend an hour or two in it this morning dozing with Jack and it was fine. Just missing the all around padding of the other recliner since this one is a wood frame. Anyway...like you all care about such details! Hehehe.

The zoo was good. I used my new Beco Gemini carrier and Jack slept in that almost the whole time. Very comfortable to carry him in. Only bad thing was he really hated the car ride there and back and cried almost the whole 30 min drive each way. Really stressed me out and I tried to sit in the back with him and calm him with a pacifier, but he was on and off with it. :(

Back to the birth control topic - I know a lot of people use the pull out method, but I dunno how yall can stand it, lol. Neither of us want the interruption right at the, ahem, best moment. Heh.


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - I agree about men and tiny babies. How does your DH handle this phase? The 4 month sleep regression is pretty much the worst thing ever, isn't it? If Violet ever starts doing longer stretches, which it doesn't look like she will, I will not be getting my hopes up because of that as well. 

Ali - oh my goodness! That's so horrible your mastitis got so bad you had to go to the hospital! I had never even heard of getting an abscess from mastitis before! Yikes! I am so so sorry and don't blame you at all for being put off BFing. I can't believe that about what the nurse said. So ridiculous. I have always wondered what people do if they are hospitalized when they have a baby. Doesn't sound like I want to know the answer! What a stupid system. I am glad you didn't have to stay overnight. 

Ali - I am so sorry you don't ever feel like you're allowed to feel down and that you have to be the "strong" one. I do know how you feel and that isn't a fun feeling at all. I also got pulled down last time and you are right that two depressed people does not make for a good combo! I hope you manage not to get pulled down again, and hopefully your DH will adjust sooner this time too. 
That is horrible about what your instructor said. I would have been so mad! 

Pompey - you have done an excellent job providing 100% breastmilk all this time! I would never have had the patience to pump that much! That is a shame only the rugby hold will work for you when BFing.
I am glad Jamie settles well at night even though he feeds a lot. I think that more than anything has the potential to make him turn into a good sleeper eventually. 

Slammer - I agree the migraines/distance mystery is pretty much 'solved' now. 

I am glad you like the chair better now! 

It is very stressful when they cry for car rides! Violet did the same when we returned from our errands today (but thankfully not a whole 30 min) and it stressed me out a lot! 

AFM - Violet Is either going through a growth spurt or she suddenly has her days and nights mixed up. She was up to feed every 90 minutes last night. It was not very fun, But I am fine with it as long as it's not a permanent thing! She did feed a lot more during the day on Wed, then slept a lot more than usual yesterday, then the frequent feedings last night, so I am guessing that it was indeed a growth spurt and should hopefully be over now. 

I love how supportive everyone on this thread is. Makes me happy!


----------



## AliJo

My DH is dealing with more than just having a new baby. His mother's health just keeps declining and although he's no longer close to her it's still really bothering him. Her kidneys are failing now due to an antibiotic they had to have her on for her bone infection and they had to remove more of her foot. If something were to happen to her his father isn't able to take care of himself properly in some ways. He has really bad dyslexia and never learned how to manage it since back when he was in school they didn't help children with it. So he's unable to read or write and will only drive to places he knows how to get to. He can't even write his sons name, Ryan, without help if that gives you an idea of how bad it is. He can sign his own because he's done it so many times. 

The first time around I definitely had more on my plate, but he still wasn't able to be there for me. There was a couple of times through school I could have really used his support and instead he got distant from me. Depression sucks. Really hoping one day I can really really look into myself and say "You know, I'm not depressed!"

Lite - I haven't felt depressed like I did the first time around. It really helps that I didn't have to turn around and go right back to school. I lied so hard on all the depression assessment forms that they have at every appointment I have for my children. I know when to seek help and I was still able to manage back then so I didn't want them prying. This time I'm just really stressed, but not so much depressed. The stress is making me feel crazy, though! I need to figure out ways to manage it better. Not sure how to yet. 

Really hope it is just a growth spurt for Violet! I'm sure it is. I think T hit his 6 week growth spurt early. If it isn't over I hope it is soon! 

Slammer - Yeah, I was definitely thinking how I can at least talk to you guys! It helps a lot more than you would think. 

I should get a good manual one for on the go. 

Haha.. yeah that definitely sucks about the pull out method. Probably why we only did it when I was most at risk for getting pregnant. We both can have those "I don't even care" moments right at the end and risk it, though. Which is why I got pregnant a month before we were going to try for sure. 

I'm sorry he cried during the car ride. I can't even climb in the back anymore to try to comfort that way. There's hardly any space between the car seats. One time while we were heading back from Michigan from visiting Ryan's family.. O was just crying and crying and I told DH he needed to pull off so I could feed. I didn't have a pump since we forgot to grab batteries. Well he passed the first exit and I just twitched. I can't remember why he didn't pull off, but I was annoyed with it. Couldn't calm down O so I just pulled my boob out and leaned over his car seat awkwardly and fed him. He passed back out and DH never pulled off interstate. He asked me "Do you still want me to pull off so you can feed him since he fell back asleep" "I already fed him.." Didn't even see me do it haha

Pomp - Depression is a pain. I'm definitely stronger when it comes to dealing with it both with myself and with others. If I get depressed he can't handle it or doesn't know how to and generally he just gets more depressed when I do. Doesn't mean I don't get a little upset about it, but he really just doesn't have that skill to handle such things. He doesn't know how to be therapeutic at all. 

Pomp - All of our babies are getting so old! (because a month is old! :haha:) It's fun to watch them looking around! I'm glad he's chill. O was such a chill baby. I use to always talk about how he would hardly ever cry unless he was hungry and blah blah blah. I'm paying for it with T haha.. 

I'm a DD/E at the moment and even that can be a bit awkward at times. I usually have to use both hands to position properly. I can free hand it if we're laying down and I'm not too full. I never wanted to do it in public with my first and always tried to have a bottle ready. Now I just don't even care and I will find a way to feed him if need be. Less hassle, but I haven't been out with him too much yet. 

AFM - T was being cranky since he needed to sleep. I swaddled him which he generally hates, but I found he doesn't mind it too much if I'm holding him or if he's in the swing and tired. Of course it alone won't calm him down to sleep so I asked Alexa to play white noise and turned it up, put him in the swing, managed to get him to take his paci, and he fell asleep. Last night I didn't swaddle but I cranked the sink on to get him to calm down and fall asleep. He was crying so hard his voice was shaking. I was desperate and was so glad that worked. 

Well I managed to get a reply wrote up over several hours. Ha..! 

Also have supper cooking! Yay for the crock pot! Something super simple my brother sent me. 16 oz of cream cheese, one packet of ranch dressing mix, and 2 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast. Just throw it in there on low for like 6-8 hours and once the chicken starts to shred easy you just mix it all up and eat it on sandwiches or can use it as dip and they said something else. Got some bacon crumbles to top it with.


----------



## Angel5000

I've had *3 nights in a row* where Melody hasn't screamed like a banshee at night! :happydance: Of course, last night was a rough night for sleeping, but it was better than listening to her scream for 1-2 hours at 9:30! 

Our swing motor started to die this week (I bought it used for $10 so 6 weeks of use isn't bad), and it's my saving grace. I need that swing. There are days when the only thing she wants is to swing and everything else makes her cry. I bought another swing on Offer Up for $20 and we got it home and it the motor wouldn't work. I contacted the lady and she offered a refund because she said it worked hte last time she used it, but that was months ago and we were stupid not to test it before we took it. Anyway, DH did some tinkering since the two swings used the same motor and used pieces from each to make the new one work! It's working much better than our old one, and much quieter! I'm SO happy. I put M down in it awhile ago and she slept for over 2 hours. She needed it since she wouldn't sleep more than 30 minutes all day. 



Ali - I am worried about the pill killing my sex drive. I feel like I had a diminished drive when on the pill before but I can't be sure because I was on it for SO LONG and then only got off for TTC. I've heard not so good things about the IUD, otherwise I'd consider it. 

Good luck starting up a pumping session. If you'er worried about production you could also try mothers milk tea? I don't know how well it really works but a few people recommended it to me. I am going to try to be more consistent with doing a daily pumping session too, but I can't get more than 3-4 oz in a session and so I'm not building up a very big stash very quickly.

I've found that if Melody hasn't gone poop for awhile then if I give her some gas drops she will end up having a big poop shortly after. I don't know if it's because it helps her relax or just helps everything move along, but it definitely keeps things moving (and keeps her happier). She gets really tense when she needs to go and if I can get her to relax she'll poop and then be much less fussy. 

Your crockpot meal sounds AMAZING. I froze up a bunch of crockpot meals before I went into labor so I've got probably 10 bags left in the freezer, and we can eat off of them for 2-3 days sometimes. Makes for easy dinner. :)


Lite - I thought about condoms briefly...but both Dh and I hate them so I know we'd never use them. :haha: I have also heard horror stories about IUDs so I'm not really up for that option either. 

Oh wow, I guess your DH really is struggling. I'm sorry he's having second thoughts about a 3rd child, but maybe once you get past some of the difficult times he'll forget about how hard this was and be more open. I forget that men can have a rough time adjusting too. 


Slammer - Well, at least it's good to know that it's normal for them not to sleep long if I put her down. That's encouraging. I did get a 3 hour nap from her yesterday in her swing, which was a huge relief because she'd been fighting sleep all day and basically demanding to be held all day or she would cry. It was a needy day. I hope it doesn't take 6 months for her to sleep better! 

I've never really considered a diaphram. I'd have to do some looking into that. As for pullout method...I'm with you there, neither of us wants to pull out and have the interruption at that point. :haha: 


Ally - That's great that you didn't have any stitches to worry about. I've been waiting for my stitches to finish healing and fall out. I'm pretty sure it's all healed now. You're right though, it'll be hard to find the time to dtd! With LO not sleeping consistently I think I'll be constantly expecting her to wake up, and that doesn't really help the mood! 

Oh that absess sounds awful! I'm so sorry! I can't believe that nurse said you wouldn't be allowed to take care of Isa. Ugh, what a stupid thing to say. As if you just NOT care for your baby. I can completely understand being scared to breastfeed, I would be too. Do whatever is best for you, 


Pompey - yeah my sex drive is fairly low atm too. I just feel bad for DH. It's been awhile. :haha: Your DH is being circumcised? Wow, I didn't figure that most men would choose to do that as an adult. Is it too nosy to ask why he chose to do that now? Just curious. My DH is uncircumcised and I'm pretty sure he'd say absolutely Heck No to getting it done at this point (not that I care). 

Sounds like Jamie is doing so well! THat's great that he's gaining neck strength. I was so relieved when Melody reached the point where she can mostly look around because I am not nearly as worried about "breaking her" :haha: Sounds like he's doing a great job sleeping! Want to send some of that magic my way? ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali- oh, I have definitely lied on those depression screening tests too! Something always stops me from letting a professional know I am depressed. I have no interest in ever going on meds, so I guess I figure there is no point in a doctor knowing since all they will offer is that anyway. 
I am glad to hear you aren't feeling depressed this time, but I certainly understand feeling stressed! That is how I feel as well. I have had some low days and I am not sure if I will sink into depression or not, but I definitely feel stressed with two! 
It definitely appeared to just be a growth spurt for Violet. She slept much better last night, although she made up for it by nursing more frequently during the day, which is fine. 
I wish your DH would give you a bit more emotional support. 
Sorry T was so upset last night. 
Yay for a crockpot meal! I have not cooked once since Violet was born, but I will have to start this week. It's going to be a lot of freezer meals. 

Angel - that is amazing about Melody not screaming for a few nights! We have managed to keep violet's crying to a minimum the last two nights but there is definitely still some fussiness and some brief harder crying. I doubt we are out of the woods yet but we are starting to figure out what works and what doesn't. 
(Edited to add: pretty much as soon as I posted this, the screaming started for the night. Guess I should have known better than to have said anything!) 

It is definitely easy to forget that men can have trouble adjusting too.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- ugh, I'm sorry about the mastitis and the nurses comment! I would feel the exact same way as you. I'm glad you didn't end up having to stay overnight and I hope you heal quickly! 
I can't blame you at all for being put off a bit from BFing and why you would go back and forth on what to do. I hope you ultimately are able to do what you want and think is best for both you and baby! 

Pompey- glad to hear you and Jamie are doing so well! Congrats on the entire month with breast milk, that really is amazing and you should be proud of yourself :) 

Slammer- I do have to go to the kitchen to make a bottle, and the living room is closer than the bedroom or nursery. I would definitely feed her in bed if it weren't for possibly waking dh (he works weekdays)! 
Glad you ended up liking the glider! Saves having to return it or being unhappy with a purchase. I'm sure you'll get good use out of it
Also glad the zoo went so well..other than the car ride! Lillian does thankfully seem to enjoy car rides, she just HATES the process of being put in car seat haha
And I totally get what you mean with the POM ruining the moment! We use it and have since we got married, and it does kill the mood abruptly. The only good part is no leaking after :haha: 

Literati- ouch, 90 min! You have a good attitude about it though, I would be a mess haha. It does make sense like you said though, Lillian tends to do the same thing with feedings/sleep! 
I agree with loving the support of this thread, I am thankful for the little group we've got and how helpful and kind everyone here is, every other pregnancy/baby board I've been a part of has had some drama (babycenter and WTE app for example) and it amazes me how this group and board in general has such an amazing bunch of ladies! Sorry for the sappiness, I'll blame the hormones lol 

Ali- wow white noise and similar noises sound like magic! I've always heard people recommend that the most with getting babies to sleep. We have a little turtle that lights up and plays ocean sounds for about 30 min, and I also use a white noise app. It seems to help a lot! 
I LOVE our crock pot! thank you for the recipe, that sounds delicious and super easy, and I am always looking for new recipes! Think we may try that this week actually. 

Angel- yay for no screaming! Nights can be so stressful here too. 
Also that's awesome about the swing especially since (new) swings can be quite pricey. Our swing is a lifesaver as well, could not do without it!


----------



## AliJo

The chicken was pretty good! For being as quick and easy as it was I can't complain. It said you can substitute 8 oz of the cream cheese with bacon cream cheese to give it a bacon flavor. I'll just link it to you guys lol

https://cookiesandcups.com/slow-cooker-crack-chicken/

That's the recipe. I ended up adding a little extra chicken and even on low it was done early. I can't remember when I put it in but it was done a lot quicker than it said it would be. 

My hubby definitely approved. 

I need to find some good crock pot meals that I can put together and freeze till I'm ready to cook them. I can't do it till we get a house, but I think it will be a life saver to always have some on hand. DH doesn't cook so it would be good for him since he can just throw it in and turn it on during the days I work. That way I'm not coming home to frozen pizza or something and my boys can have more nutritious food lol

Lite - Let's hope we don't get depressed! I don't have time for it and I'm sure you don't. 

Yep, I definitely don't want to get on medication. I would if I HAD to. As in I couldn't get it under control and it was affecting me taking care of my family. I was on them once as a kid. I did not care about anything. I didn't care that my life was bad, didn't care that school was horrible, didn't care about how people treated me, didn't care about anything. I stopped hurting.. but I also stopped feeling anything else. Just flat out didn't care. Of course I could have been put on something else, but I just stopped taking them after a month. 

Angel - That's great!! T sometimes does that, but it isn't always and the last time the faucet running was my savior. 

That's awesome that your hubby was able to make one swing work! Work better even! I wish T liked his swing more. He simply does not want put down while he's awake. I can sometimes lay him on the floor for awhile, but you put him anywhere else he usually screams as soon as you put him down. I can get him to sleep in it during the day at least. I have been able to get 3 hour naps with him in the swing. 

AFM - So, finally got the chance to DTD yesterday! T was asleep in the swing and O passed out on the couch so I woke hubby early. I don't think he cared! I was a little cautious because I didn't want it to hurt although I wasn't afraid of it as much as I was after O. I was hurting for 6 months after him. It felt like it had the potential to hurt, but never actually did. Then I was having troubles getting into it at first because I was paranoid one of the boys would wake up and DH said he was afraid he would hurt me like last time. It all turned out fine and we were able to enjoy it.

There was something else I was going to say real quick, but I can't for the life of me remember. Oh well.. maybe later.


----------



## newbie2013

I'd love a crock pot! I like your idea of preparing a meal to freeze and then dh could throw it in and turn it on. My dh doesn't cook either, so that would be really handy for us. I'm going to try to buy one when I'm home this summer. It was on my shopping list for last summer but ended up coming back weighed down with baby stuff. 

I encourage you all to seek help if you feel depressed in any way. Medication may not be the answer, but treatment of some kind is vital. Allowing a professional to help you understand how to help yourself is so important. Dh ignored his mental health issues for too long and got to the point of being suicidal. He caught himself on the brink and now receives regular counselling sessions (in conjunction with medication, but he's an extreme case). 

Afm - to say the last week has been stressful is a ridiculous understatement. Since last Monday, we've moved out whole apartment, I started work, and dh has left for his work conference in Australia for two weeks (he's visiting family as well). Oh, I also went to my friend's engagement party. I'm exhausted. Z has been quite unsettled as well. Poor thing - new house to sleep in, being taken into work everyday, mummy not being around much during the day, being fed with a bottle (expressed milk). He hardly slept today at all. I'm hoping he'll sleep better tonight.

Have to post now because my eyes are closing on me so I'll doze until he wakes up again.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - How is work going? I'm starting to feel bummed about going back the closer it gets. I'll be glad to bring in some more money and hopefully start building back up what we used, but bleh. 

Thanks for the suggestion in regards to depression. I've struggled with it since before I was a teenager. I know a professional may be able to give me new ways or better ways to manage, but I have learned to do pretty well myself. I definitely don't suggest it to anyone. My hubby is someone who needs professional help for sure in my opinion. I just got to get him to get it. 

Soo..

Got T dressed only for him to blow out soon after. O never really had blow outs. T is being a little game changer. 

Speaking of which. Does anyone have any go to baby stain removing techniques they would like to share? 

For me I don't have anything special. I usually have a stain remover that I will use but doesn't always work and I have to hit it with multiple things. I do use special baby detergent that is suppose to help get baby stains out, but I don't know if it does much better than regular. Part of the reason I use it is because it's suppose to be hypoallergenic.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - Glad.Violet slept better after the night of 90 minute wakings. Welcome to my world with the 90 minute intervals. Except it's every 90 minutes and then hourly or less after 4 am. So fun...not! OK ok, call me a waaambulance. 

AliJo - that is a lot of stress for your DH. I hope you both manage to stay less depressed this time around. 

I fed DD a few times dangling over the car seat too, but of course that's dangerous too, lol. I ended up taking Jack out of the seat once we were on the zoo grounds looking for parking because I couldn't take it and I figured we were safe enough moving at low speeds. 

Glad you were able to use the swaddle and swing to get T to sleep. I'm already to the point where Jack is too damn heavy to be bouncing around with. We've been wearing out the exercise ball with him, but even sitting it's still a lot for my supporting arm. Gonna be using my carriers a lot more and hopefully more sidelying nursing to sleep once my supply chills out out some more.

Dinner sounds great! I always want to do crock pot meals and freezer meals, but I never do it.

That's awesome you had sex and it didn't hurt! I'm gonna be so nervous the first time, and I know it's still not going to be for quite a while. I didn't even try until 13 weeks after DD. Definitely not all healed down there yet.

For stains I use a product called Ecover. It works pretty well and is a bit more on the natural side...usually find it with other natural cleaning products.

Angel - awesome on Melody doing better in the evenings! I hope things stay better and get better overnight too.

That's awesome your DH was able to fix the swing! Do you put her to sleep in it, or put her down already asleep? 

Let me know if you have questions about the diaphragm. I really wish it would gain more popularity and be more readily available.

Vrogers - How is Lillian doing now on the new formula and medicine? 

Sorry she hates being put in the car seat too. Jack doesn't like being put in, taken out, or the ride. Ugh.I really thought he'd fall asleep after a few mins, especially since both times he was asleep before putting him in, but nope. 

Newbie - sounds like a super stressful week! I hope things calm down now. It's definitely a hard adjustment for both mom and baby when you go back work. 

AFM - Jack has been either eating, sleeping, or fussing because he wants to sleep pretty much all day. And didn't sleep great last night either. I'm tired. And DD is sick...hopefully just a cold..please no flu! Really don't want to keep her home from daycare tomorrow.

Those on their second child...how are you finding your bond with the new babies compared to how it happened with your oldest? Both DH and I have felt it's taking longer to feel it this time. And it took me three weeks with DD before I really fell in love with her. I'm still not quite there with Jack. Not that I don't love him, but it's not the same at all. It's probably because we don't have the time to just sit and stare at him and all that, the way you do with your first. I was feeling this a couple days ago and wasn't going to mention it to DH, but then he said out of nowhere that Jack was finally growing on him and the feelings were coming - that at first he was just kind of going through the motions. I think his feelings are ahead of mine now, which is kind of sad, right, because I'm his mother and should be head over heels? Bah. I'm not concerned. It's just weird and different. I'm sure I'll just keep getting to know him and love him more and more. But by this time with DD I knew and loved every inch of her...could not have loved her more.


----------



## pompeyvix

Alijo - welcome to the world of blowouts! Jamie had a huge one today which went through his vest, sleepsuit and onto bed covers! We use something called vanish which gets stains out of pretty much anything. If clothes are too covered, they are thrown away though to be fair.
That's brilliant DTD didn't hurt, that must be a relief. I bet he loved you waking him up for that reason, my hubby wouldn't know what to do with himself I done that!
I love using the croc pot (we call it a slow cooker) although admittedly, I haven't used since Jamie was born. Your receipe looks delish!

slammer - for me it's been the other way round with bonding. I struggled at first with Anabella. I hated the newborn phase. I found it tough and relentless and was just obsessed with getting her to sleep and in all honesty I didn't enjoy it at all. With Jamie I fell in love straight away and cried with happiness several times, including having overwhelming guilt that I wanted him to be a girl in the earlier stages of pregnancy. I am not sure if it's because he is my second (and last) and I know what to expect and I know everything is just a phase or whether it's because he is an easier baby and so potentially easier to bond with. Your feelings are normal though and it is common for those strong feelings to come on later, as you know. I am sure your feelings with click soon :hugs:

newbie - goodness, what a stressful, full on week! No wonder Z has been settled but as things start to settle, he will be fine. How is your new apartment?

LL - I am glad Violet slept better last night and her fussiness and eating was more of a growth spurt. Sounds tough with her screaming most nights :hugs: How have you and your husband got on the rest of the week he was off? Did you manage to do anything nice in the end?
I also love this thread and I am so glad I am posting more now. I feel like we all have something in common so it makes it so much easier to relate/vent/talk etc 

Angel - wow, 3 nights and no screaming - sounds like a right result! And I am pleased you got the swing sorted in the end. We have one, but need new batteries so we havent tried Jamie in it yet.
My husband is getting circumcised because his foreskin is so tight and it makes sex really really painful for him. He has been wanting it done a while, but wasnt taken seriously by our GP but when we moved, he saw someone new who referred him to hospital to get it done. 

AFM - Nothing much to update on really. Jamie is still really chilled and contented. I am waiting for him to change and become more hard work! Either that or he will pay me back when he is a toddler :haha:


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I fell in love with both of them right away, but I know that isn't how it always works with everyone or every child. With O I was more emotional afterwards. So I felt very clingy towards him and didn't want to go anywhere without him. I think this partly had to do with me having to go back to school so soon. I got some anxiety over it and I still get like that to an extent, but nothing like I was. I didn't have a surge of emotions after T. It definitely does feel different this time because I have two and not just one to focus on. I also don't get as many of those moments where you're just gushing over your baby. Again, because I don't have as much time to. Having two you definitely don't get the same amount of bonding time. I take it where I can. Watching O and T bonding feels just as special as if it was I who was bonding with him. 

I also did get more time to bond in the first couple of weeks when my niece was here and O was mostly content playing with her. 

Try not to feel guilty! You have a lot going on with two. I think you'll just be sitting there with Jack and it will all just come rushing in. I was reading people's comments on a poll asking just this. https://www.babycenter.com/4_when-did-you-first-fall-in-love-with-your-child_1516226.bc It was interesting to see everyone's different responses!


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - Haha.. I don't want to be welcomed! Send me away! He's done it several times now. I remember maybe a couple of times in total with O when he was little. He had a few more through his first year, but really nothing compared to what I've heard other parents complain about. Well I'm getting it this time! 

I was actually kind of laughing to myself as I was cleaning him up. I was just thinking about how the first time he does this to DH when I'm not here he's going to panic.. I laugh every time he does! He's usually like holding him like "What do I do?!" Um.. clean him up, then you get cleaned up.


SO What I forgot to say that I was going to say earlier. I bought (well hubby did after I showed him I wanted to get something like it) a bath seat for infants that you can just set in the tub. This will make bath days sooo much easier I think. T is usually not content when I give O his baths so if DH isn't here it either won't happen or I put T in his baby tub in the tub and do both. That leaves O little room in the tub. Well this way I can just do both and bam. Good to go. O likes taking his baths with him. He won't get as much water with him, but I think he'll accept that.


----------



## Ally2015

only have time to quickly glance through comments

pomp- amazing on your milk stash! I am so glad jamie is a chilled out baby! you are lucky. My dh got circumised about 6 years ago, he found it so painful! 

ali- sorry to hear about your MIL and her declining health. Must be hard for your dh. 
Sorry about the stress, i guess we aee all feeling it in different ways. Your crock pot meal sounds great!

glad you dtd and it didn't hurt!

angel- glad melody is seeming a bit more settled. 

newbie- that all sound so stressful! i hope things get easier for you and you get rest. How is work going?

slammer- hope dd isn't sick and gets better soon!

AFM- i am just having bad luck with mastitis. On saturday morning i had a check up and he basically drained the boob again which was very painful. He also said he can feel another abscess underneath that is deeper - that one might require surgery- a simple one but still surgery nonetheless. But hopefully it won't come to that and i can get it drained again. 
Isa seems very unsettled just now, and i am just exhausted. I think the antibiotics i am taking are affecting his belly as he seems in a lot of discomfort, poor boy. 
I am still able to breastfeed for now though but dh and i have looked into formulas in advance. 
my dh has been amazing and so supportive though and made this all so much easier. Tomorrow i have an appt at the breast clinic, i'm hoping they will scan and see exactly what is going on. 

i can't believe Isa is 2 months old! i am finding this stage very tiring, i never knew it was possible to feel so tired and bf'ing is also so exhausting. He also sleeps in his crib now much more and without much fuss which is handy as i get more room at night. But he normally ends up in thebed at some point. 

sorry if i missed anyone out, hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## newbie2013

Oh no! I'm so sorry about your mastitis. My best friend got it really badly with her first and was forced to stop breastfeeding because of it. With her second, she didn't even try breastfeeding because her experience had traumatized her. I think she ended up getting drained about five times and needed surgery too. Both breasts :-( Fingers crossed for you that it won't come to that. Great idea to at least look into formula in case you need it. 

Afm, I'm enjoying being back at work but I wish I'd had the opportunity to have more time off with Z. I'm exhausted, he's fussy because of all the changes and me not being with him all day. I'm pumping at work, which is time consuming but at least I can do it. I'm grateful that it is spring break next week for us so I get a week off to recover a bit! It has been a bit overwhelming, to be honest.

Love this group, too. I wish I had time to reply more.


----------



## slammerkin

Will reply to people properly later. But just had a completely shit night and feeling exhausted and like I can't/don't want to do this. I think I spent one hour in bed, the rest in the glider or bouncing. And DD woke by 9:30 and came into my bed. Then she was just awake at 2:30. Thankfully DH came home shortly thereafter and was able to get her a bottle and take her away. Spent half my night I feel like crying and losing my mind begging Jack to just shush and and go the F to sleep.


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello all. I am exhausted but the girls and I slept in quite late this morning and that felt great. I will be paying for it at bedtime though! 

Yesterday was feeling very overwhelmed and down from this whole parenting two kids thing. Ended up getting a Starbucks only to drop and spill almost the entire thing as soon as I got home, then crying and having a much-needed nap. I felt a bit better after that. 

DH is back to work today and I think it will be okay. We did have a good last couple days together. Fri we went out for lunch and shopping for strollers. Saturday we ordered supper in and had friends over very briefly. DH was in a better mood and we had some good talks together. Even though I will miss the help, I think it will actually be better with DH at work this week. Yes, I'm exhausted, but DH seems to have far less patience than I do and he was
snapping at my dd1 constantly, demanding too much of her and making her cry excessively (not from being mean but she is extremely whiny and wimpy lately). I think it will be good for him to get a 'break' from child rearing and hopefully have more patience at home. And hopefully I can get into a comfortable rhythm at home. It will at least be quieter.

Slammer - so sorry your night was so awful! I haven't had a night quite that terrible yet with the two of them, but I have certainly felt like crying and screaming at V to go the F to sleep! I hate her evening screamathons and I basically
shut down and become very withdrawn whenever she gets like that. 

as for the bonding, I did bond with both dd1 and Violet immediately, but that's just me. I have friends who took a couple months to bond with their baby so it's definitely different for everyone. I find that I do feel less affectionate toward dd1 now and tend to wish she would just go play by herself all the time so I could just sit and cuddle Violet, which is awful of me. I feel quite guilty all the time. Also when Violet is super fussy I kind of shut down. 

Ali - I also hope neither of us gets depressed this time. Oh, and I can't believe O never had blow-outs! Dd1 used to have 3+ a day. We had to switch diaper brands and even then she had them somewhat regularly. I was always doing laundry. Oddly enough I don't have any good stain removal techniques. Apparently hanging them up in the sun helps but that probably isn't an option in an apartment. 

Newbie - glad being back at work isn't too terrible but I wish you had had more time with z too. 

Ally - I can't believe the bad time you've had with the mastitis. I can't believe it isn't gone already. I feel so bad for you. Hugs. 
I am sorry you're so exhausted and are finding this stage really tiring. It is a tiring stage, and I'd imagine the mastitis is taking more out of you than you think. That caused me extreme fatigue and I never had it as bad as you! 

Pompey - thanks. I did have a much better time with DH for the rest of the holiday. Glad things are going well. 

Sorry my replies aren't very good today. I just feel so wiped out and unenthusiastic.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - That sounds horrible. I really hopes it resolves so you can continue to breastfeed, but at least it seems like you'll be prepared if you can't. 

Newbie - I'm glad you're enjoying work. Hopefully Z gets into the new routine soon so it's easier on him. 

Slammer - Oh gosh, I'm really sorry. That sounds so hard. Is it possible he might be hitting a growth spurt? Really hope it's not hard for you tonight.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I think my DH is losing his patience quicker as well. I do as well, but not as often, but I'm also home with them a lot more and I'm learning to manage slowly. I think my hubby would lose himself if he didn't work. 

I would have cried if I lost my drink! I've never have had Starbucks, but a good coffee sounds good right now.


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - I really thought I'd bond sooner this time because I felt more bonded during the pregnancy and was a weepy mess when he came out, whereas I was kind of detached during DDs pregnancy and didn't shed a tear when she came out. But it's not happening like I thought it would. I seem to be taking this newborn period harder than I did with DD.

AliJo - I was very clingy toward DD too, but am feeling more like OK, take this baby away from me at times now.

What kind of diapers do you use? I am liking the Costco Kirkland ones. I find a good gathered area at the back is important for keeping things contained. And a tight fit at the leg openings. Pampers Swaddlers are terrible at keeping poop in.

It would be nice to bathe the kids together eventually, but for now I am using DDs old infant tub for Jack and just filling it in the kitchen and taking it out to the living room (the kitchen is a little cold at times). And bathing DD completely separately. Both of them could stand to be washed more often, but I can't seem to manage it. I wanted to wash DD last night but couldn't find the time, plus she was probably going to hate it while feeling sick anyway. 

Not sure about a growth spurt. Maybe. He pretty much just slept and ate yesterday, so maybe that led to the restlessness at night.

Ally - I also really feel bad for you with the mastitis. What a painful and demoralizing experience! It's good to be looking at formulas to be prepared. I hope you get some good insight at the breast clinic. Let us know how that goes. And it's awesome your DH is being a great support.

Newbie - glad you are enjoying work. What good timing to have spring break now to recover.

Literati - I hope things settle down with DH going back to work. It sounds like it will be better for you guys to have your routine and to have him be home in the evenings to help, but not around all day to be stressed out.

At least my DD has been remarkably good and not too demanding since Jack came along. I am thankful for that. While she can get on my nerves I find myself wishing I could spend more time with her and snuggle her. I still look at her and think she's the most beautiful creature, whereas I'm waiting for that feeling with Jack.

I would rather be more shut down/withdrawn when dealing with the fussy baby and shit sleep. I'm ashamed of my behavior to be honest. I cry and get enraged and beg him to stop. I'd rather just go silent and go through the motions. I'm sure I make it worse for myself by getting so upset. It just makes me more exhausted/drained.

AFM - well, nothing really new so far today. DH slept with DD from 3am but then she was awake for the day at 6:15 and he was still very tired as you'd expect. I was up bouncing Jack on the ball from 5:00 - nearly 6:00 but we slept some after that in the glider until 9ish (with some wakings for boob). Came down like a zombie after that and handed him to DH and just ate and laid on the couch. It felt good to be laying down at all! Not gonna nap myself, but just sent DH to nap since he has to close again tonight and got maybe 3 hours of sleep.

DD is at daycare. Really hope she does better tonight, but I'm not that optimistic. One of the other kids is out with a fever, ugh. I hope she doesn't come down with one and she remains just a runny nose cold. 

Aaand having a major blood sugar crash now despite eating 30 mins ago. Fun times. Eating apples and protein/granola bars and sweating my ass of with Jack on top of me ATM. Gonna try him in the mamaroo shortly to try and get a break from having this kid in my arms for what feels like 24 hours straight at least.

Blah, what a negative post! Sorry!

ETA... Mamaroo fail! FML!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I also find myself wishing for more snuggle time and quality time with dd1 at times. I basically go back and forth. Half the time I feel guilty and like crying because I miss all the sweet one-on-one time with dd1 and it seems like I'll never get it again. Then the rest of the time I feel irritated with her because I can't just focus on Violet. I think basically it is just really hard for me to divide my attention! I want to be able to give them BOTH all my attention but that just isn't possible. 
Do you think soon you might be able to get your DH to watch Jack while you do a one on one date with your dd? Seems like you're missing quality time with her so might be nice to get a break from JAck and hang out with just her again. 
I am sure that "most beautiful creature" feeling will come with jack! I do have it with Violet but I think I would find it very hard if I didn't! 
I am sure some rage/frustration is probably somewhat normal at times when you are overwhelmed, stressed and tired! It is a real shame you don't have your DH at home most nights to pass him off to when it is too much for you. I have definitely had to pass Violet off to DH more than a few times because she's just too much for me. I guess my rage and frustration is more directed at dd1 because she never stops whining. It makes me so angry when I tell her "no" to something and she spends the next twenty minutes crying, whining and throwing a tantrum. I just want to tell her to shut up already. :(
I'm sorry about your low blood sugar attack. I am probably due for one shortly because I haven't had lunch yet at 2 in the afternoon and my breakfast was very small. Violet will not go to sleep for me so I may never get to eat. Ugh.


----------



## Angel5000

It's taken me all weekend to write up this reply. I start to reply to people and then have to stop for something and come back and do some more off and on all weekend. We at least got some productive things done. Our friend who has been living with us for the last year finally moved out last week! So we have our spare bedroom / office back again and once we find a new desk we can move our office stuff back out of our bedroom and into the other room and I'll start to feel like my bedroom is really my room again. Plus I was able to move a bunch of stuff we'd been storing in the baby's room back over to the spare room. We use that closet as our storage since we don't have a garage and so we have very little storage space in this house. 

Last night was awful. She didn't have her fussy evening time and I thought we were going to have a good night. But she woke up hungry around 10, just an hour after eating. Then it turned into angry/fussy trying to eat but screaming at he same time which usually means gas pain. That escalated into full blown screaming and kicking for an hour. :nope: Nothing I did made her feel better. I finally made DH give me drops (gas) around 11:30 and she was able to poop shortly after, so I went and changed her, she calmed for a few minutes and then started again. :wacko: I think we went to sleep around midnight but I Had to sleep half propped up in bed with her in my arms propped up to keep her happy. Which means my neck/back are all kinked and really hurt today. And of course she decided to feed every two hours last night. So I am so F'ing tired. 

I'm irrationally frustrated with DH. I feel like he should just have taken her from me when I was getting frustrated last night and helped but he just tried to roll over and sleep. But, at the same time I know that if I had ASKED him to help he would have (and probably wouldn't have complained, he never does). I just feel like sometimes I want him to step in and at least offer to help without me having to ask. I shouldn't be angry because I didn't ask for help, and if I had asked I know he would have helped, but sometimes I just want him to offer. :cry:


Right now she's sleeping in her swing. She's been fussy since we got up and sleeping less than 30 mins in her bassinet but yesterday she slept 3 hours in her swing. I usually only try to use the swing for 1 nap a day in the afternoon but she wouldn't stop crying no matter what I did today and the minute I put her down in the swing she was happy. Soooo I'm leaving her there. :haha: 



Lite & Vrogers - I agree, this thread is so helpful and supportive. Before I joined BnB I had looked at a lot of pregnancy boards when googling stuff and some of the others were so awful, women are just cruel and mean but BnB is never like that! Not sure how it ended up like that but I love this board. And our group is amazing. I really appreciate how even when others in the group have a different way of doing things or a different perspective no one judges. Babycenter is one of the worst IMO. 

Vrogers - oh yeah I told DH if he couldn't fix it I was going to just spend the money on the new swing even though I shouldn't spen that much right now but I can't live without a swing. I was tired of dealing with people selling used who wouldn't answer messages or would set up a time to meet and no-show (the worst!) so I was ready to just spend the money. My sanity is worth the $150-$200 :haha: 


Ali - My frozen crockpot meals are a lifesaver especially when we're busy and I know I won't have time to cook. Takes awhile to put them together but I happily spend 2-3 hours on an afternoon putting together 10-12 meals to freeze if it means several evenings free of cooking 

Sounds like the meds you were on as a kid were not the right ones for you (or too high of a dose). That kind of drastic affect is not good. My antidepressants are a very low dose and they help level my mood so I don't have those days where I can't get out of bed but I definitely still feel sadness and emotions, they just don't overwhelm me to the point that I cannot function (which is what the meds should do, rather than take it all away). But, honsetly, if you can function without meds and don't feel like you'er drowning or anything then no need for the meds anyway. As long as you'er managing safely I figure there's reason to add drugs. :) 

Congrats on DTD! (is that an odd thing to congratulate someone on? :rofl: ) I'm so glad that you were able to do it without any pain! 


Slammer - Sometimes I put her to sleep in the swing.I don't want her to develop a habit of only sleeping when rocking in the swing. So I try to limit to only 1 nap a day in the swing and then I put her down in her bassinet for any other nap. In the swing she'll sleep 2-3+ hours, so I usually try to do that early afternoon. The bassinet I'll put her down already asleep but I'm trying to put her down when she's newly asleep instead of fully zonked out because I can't hold her that long before my arm/shoulder start to give out. We usually bounce her on the yoga ball to put her to sleep and she'll fall asleep in about 5-10 minutes but if I wait until she's fully asleep my arm is dead. 

Thanks about the diaphram. I'll let you know if I have questions. :)

As for the feelings and bond - I'm so glad you mentioned it. I was honestly feeling like something was wrong with me because I felt like I should have had this magic bond immediately and I feel like I was just starting to get there a few weeks ago (around 4 weeks maybe). I don't know about a second child, since M is my first, but I would imagine that it could take longer because as you said you don't have the time to just spend staring and focusing on the one kid. 

I also had a horrible night. I was thinking in the middle of the night the exact same thing, that I "can't/don't want to do this"...and I've only got one to deal with. Melody just wouldn't calm down.When she gets really fussy and her screams turn piercing and angry she also will start kicking against me and sometimes pinching/grabbing at my neck with her hands, and then I get so frustrated because I can't comfort her without her fighting me but she doesn't want to be put down either. At one point I got angry and found myself saying "Stop! I don't know what you want!" and I I had to set her down on the bed and just let her scream for a few minutes because I was so exhausted/frustrated that I mentally was not okay to keep holding her. I feel horrible :( :hugs: We will get through this. 


Pompey - Yeah the battery situation is annoying on the swings. I would prefer one that plugs in rather than using 4 D batteries because those get expensive. But at least without a cord I can move it wherever I want and not worry about where a plug is. 

Wow I'm so sorry that your husband's had so much trouble with his foreskin! I didn't even know that could be an issue. I'm glad that he found a doctor that took him seriously and getting circumcised will help! Is it a long recovery process?


Ally - I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time with the mastitis! :( I hope that you heal up quickly. 

newbie - I'm so glad you're able to pump at work. My big concern is figuring out how to pump at work with thew ay my class schedule is set up it will be hard to get in pumping time. :nope:


----------



## pompeyvix

slammer / LL - I could have written your posts about your DD's about Anabella!! I too go from wishing she would stop being so demanding and play with her toys independentl so that I can tend to Jamie in peace to then being sad that I can't give her the attention I used too and feeling so sorry for her that her world has been turned upside down (through no fault of her own) and I am constantly using negative words to her... don't do this, leave him alone, why aren't you listening etc etc. I've found this harder to deal with then having a newborn again :(

slammer - so sorry your night last night was so awful and you started having thoughts that you can't do this :hugs: It sounds like it was absolutely horrendous and I can only imagine how tough it was. But you can and will get through it and Jack will settle soon. I am sure it makes it harder not having your husband around when he is finishing late. Does he have any time off coming up? Sounds like you need more support :hugs:

Angel - sorry your night with Melody was also rough :hugs: 
As for your DH, I just think a lot of men seriously need it spelling out to them as much as we wish they would offer and think ahead for us. Maybe talk to him and explain you would prefer he offers to help sometimes? I know that kinda defeats the object, but it may prompt him more in the middle of the night!

Ally - Sorry your mastitis still isnt better and that you may need surgery. Sounds horrific and I have never heard of it being so bad before. I don't blame you for looking into formula's, what you are going through is enough to put anyone off! I hope it doesn't come to surgery and you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Newbie - I can only imagine how tough it is starting working again with a baby so little. I hope this settle soon for you all :hugs:

AliJo - Glad you have a solution for bath times now. It is hard to know what to do for best at first. If Anabella and Jamie are both having a bath, I will put him little bathrub in the big tub and then Anabella will go in as well and she loves that!

AFM - Very tired today as Jamie wakes so often for milk in the night.I was trying to remember from when Anabella was a newborn at what age they start to get into more of a routine? I will always feed and sleep on demand until he changes himself, but I know with Anabella we got a stage when she would have naps at certain times and milk intake was fairly regular, but I can't for the life of me remember when that was. 
I still feel I have very little patience with Anabella and I constantly feel guilty. I think our most over-used phrase in our house since Jamie came along is 'Anabella, leave him alone' as she can't seem to stop herself from touching, squishing, squeezing and kissing him. Her intentions are good, but it is infuriating. I end up snapping at her so much, yet she is such a good girl really. I wish I had more patience!


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - Thank you. I am so glad someone else can relate so much. I also am constantly using negative phrases with dd1. My most frequent is probably just, "stop that/ quit doing that!" Ugh. I feel awful. I am just so glad I am not the only one. I agree that dealing with this has been more difficult than adjusting to a newborn. 

I am not sure when they get into more of a routine. Violet almost had more of a routine in the first week or two than she does now! Or at least now she is changing it up and I haven't figured it out yet. Blah. 

Angel - I don't blame you for being angry with your hubby for not helping in the night. I constantly wish DH would do things without being asked, but if asking at least gets you help then it is probably worth it just ask, even if it is infuriating that they won't just see that you need help.
I have also felt the, "I can't/don't want to do this" feeling before. Motherhood is hard! 
That's so nice M will sleep in her swing. I would love if Violet would sleep in hers sometimes so I could get a break. She seems to hate the swinging motion. Ugh. 

AFM - I have had a hard day and have no patience left. However, DH has another migraine and I am on my own for the evening as well. Wish me luck. I wish someone would offer to come over and let me shower and have a few minutes to myself. Dd1 is getting a very big dose of TV today. :(


----------



## newbie2013

Oh my goodness! I just slept from 7:30pm - 2am! Longest stretch of sleep I've had in 6 months! Ds sleep for 7 hours! Amazing! I feel like a new woman - lol! The only downside, and it is definitely one I can handle, is that I woke up badly engorged and leaking everywhere because I didn't pump when I should have. Putting ds to sleep, then going to pump.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- thank you for asking, she seems to be doing MUCH better. No more inconsolable screaming for hours. She still spits up quite a bit and will still get a little fussy from time to time but the medicine makes a huge difference! 
You sound just like how I was today! I was feeling major regret and thinking "I was not cut out to be a mom" because Lillian was just crying and screaming and wouldn't take a bottle, didn't calm after a bath, cuddling didn't help, I had to set her in the swing and go to the back of the house for a few min. She finally took a small amount of milk and then napped for almost 3 hours. I just cried with her most of the time. I always feel better after I'm able to vent to dh and he reassures me, but in the moment it is HARD. you are doing a good job even if it doesn't feel like it, you don't have to be perfect or have it all together :) 

Ally- oh, I'm sorry it's gotten worse! I can't imagine how painful and frustrating that is. Hopefully you guys won't have to use it, but it's smart to research formulas ahead of time just in case. I hope you don't need surgery. 

Newbie- I admire anyone who works while having a newborn. I really don't know how I would do it. Yay for spring break though! 

Literati- I hear you on being wiped! I hope you can somehow catch a few mins of rest at least 

Angel- ugh that's exactly how it was with Lillian and I for about 3 hours straight this afternoon! We ran out of gas drops and when I used gripe water most of it just ran out of her mouth and she choked a little so it didn't even really help. It's so frustrating when nothing helps and they are inconsolable and in pain. 
Also I completely get the same way with dh! I have to ask him to change her diaper usually, although he is pretty good about mostly taking over feedings in the evenings. Even knowing they will help if we ask, it would be nice for them to step in when baby needs to be calmed or diaper changed and just do it like we do. 
girl...I know you weren't talking to me but you literally described how it is for me! Lillian does the same with the kicking and pushing me and I've also cried out "I don't know what you want!" And plenty times cried with her. It has started to get better the last week or two since she's started smiling and cooing more, and I finally feel like I'm bonding with her. You are not alone and I'm glad to see someone else has felt the same way! 

Pompey- don't be hard on yourself! I think I have less patience than you and I have one to deal with haha. I imagine it'll get so much better the older Jamie gets and he can begin interacting with Anabella, but I'm sure it's hard right now while he's little. 
I'm ready for more of a routine too! We have a pretty good night routine but days are pretty unpredictable. 

Newbie- yay for all that sleep! It really does feel amazing doesn't it! 

I started pumping every 2 hours on Friday as much as I can (weekends I can do 2-3 hours, weekdays when I'm alone with Lillian it's not as consistent) and had been getting nothing. I mean I was completely dried up for the past week or two. Today I was hand expressing in between pumps and got quite a few little drops! Not enough to collect or anything but it's progress and encourages me to keep trying. I've continued the nasal spray and fenugreek/blessed thistle drink and am trying to drink more water. Figured I would give this a go for a few weeks and if I can even replace a couple formula feeds with breast milk it'll be worth it! It is definitely a lot of work though but I'm quite stubborn haha


----------



## Ally2015

newbie- sounds exhausting! but glad you are enjoying work. im jealous of your stretch of sleep!

slammer- my night was like that last night! honestly it was so tough. I just wanted isa to shut up and be quiet. I think its normal to feel so upset etc. I cried last night too and just felt in such an awful mood. Feels like everyone is this thread is having some difficult times! at least we are all in it together!

lit- i think it's actually good for men to work. My dh would go mad if he had to stay home all day and night and look after isa. I don't think men have the same patience and tolerance so maybe it is best your dh is back at work. You will manage as you are a super dooper mum!
thats a shame again about your dh's migraine! i hope you got some time to shower etc. 

angel- had awful night too. sendin you a big hug. It can be so hard at times! Im sorry about your dh, maybe it would be best to tell him what you expect from him. Normally my dh can tell when i am struggling and he takes isa off me for a while, and change him etc. But there are times when i have to wake him and ask for a hand 

pomp- sorry you are so tired. Isa has no real routine. my mum said breastfed babies are less likely to have one. Every day and night is different with isa but i guess if i wrote down his timings etc there may be a pattern. 

vrogers- hoping milk comes in for you. Isa does the kicking thing too and i am the same as you, i get upset and say i don't know what you want!


afm- had appt had breast clinic. They scanned my breast and said there is another abscess with fluid in it, a bit deeper. But rather than surgey they want to see if it will heal on its own. They have been giving me the wrong anti-biotic so they put me on the "right one" and i;ll be back in a week for a re-scan to see if its gone down. if not, they will try to drain, and then surgery will be last resort.So fingers crossed it will heal up with the new anti-biotics. i am not in any pain or anything, just a little uncomfortable and i can still breastfeed for now. 

i had a horrid night last night, Isa was up from 11.30pm to 4am! and he had a few short sleeps in that period but i was just losing it. every time i settled him and he slept he would wake shortly after. i don't know what was wrong. but i hope tonight is better, i am truely exhausted!

i hope all you ladies are feeling more rested today and that we have well behaved babies today!


----------



## Angel5000

I will properly respond a little later but I had what I think is a breakthrough in getting Melody to sleep in her bassinet and I'm so excited I have to share with someone who can properly appreciate my excitement :haha:

This morning i decided to try to put Melody into her bassinet after her 5-6am feeding instead of back in bed with me. I had made some modifications - rolled blanket under mattress to give a little slope and I had wrapped a soft fuzzy blanket tightly around the mattress like a fitted sheet (I know it's not exactly SIDS safe but I also know the mattress is hard and the regular cotton sheets cold). That didn't work. A few minutes later she was thrashing around and crying. 

I picked her up and immediately she passed out again. I put her on my bed and she stayed asleep. So I figure that it's not that she has to be held. Out of curiosity I pull my pillow case off my pillow and put it over her mattress like a fitted sheet and try again 30 minutes later. This time she thrashed around for 1-2 minutes and then once she got her face turned she snugglednit against the pillow case and passed out! Granted she was fully asleep when I put her in there but she slept another 40 minutes in the basinet (on top of the time she was sleeping in my bed) before waking up! And she didn't wake up screaming like she usually does. Just happy awake!! It's amazing 

I suspect it's a combination of my smell and the feel of the material. Our sheets are "modal" and are really soft. 

I'm going to test this out throughout the day. Keep fx for me that it keeps working!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - that is very interesting that M would sleep in the bassinet when your pillowcase was in it. Violet also just won't stay asleep in the bassinet (especially at night) at all but the minute I put her next to me she settles right down. 

VRogers - so glad the medication is helping Lillian so much! Sorry you have also questioned if you are cut out for this. I am sure most of us have felt the same at times. 

Ally - I truly hope this really is the "right" antibiotic now! You poor thing. You deserve this to all be over. 
Sorry you had an awful night.
I agree it is usually good for men to work. 
I didn't get a shower, and haven't showered since Friday probably. The only way I will get a shower is if DH is actually home and healthy this evening, which I have no faith in, so we will see. Hygiene is a thing of the past for me haha. 

AFM - I had a very dark day yesterday. It was my worst day of parenthood ever probably. I would never admit the thoughts that crossed my mind. It was not a good day to be alone with no help. I honestly wish there were a family member who would just take dd1 for an entire week because I am so fed up with her. I am going to try and see if I can get together with someone today because I honestly think I might end up in a psychiatric facility if I spend one more day by myself with two kids.


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - Oh your post just made me tear up. I am so sorry you are having such a hard time of it, especially with DD1 :hugs: Is there anyone who can offer you some support aside from your DH? Have you spoke to your parents about how you are feeling? Do you have any friends around who could take her for an afternoon? What about a daycare for her? If you continue to feel as low as you sound, I would strongly recommend you see a Dr. You poor thing :hugs:

Angel - that's a result on the bassinet! Lets hope it wasn't a one off fluke and Melody will continue to settle in there. Sometimes something as simple as our smell could make all the difference.

Ally - I really hope the new antibiotics do the trick for you. My goodness, you so deserve a break from this. What a nightmare night you had last night, as he just wide awake or was he unsettled in that time? We've had a few similar nights, but thankfully not for a while!

vrogers - I really admire your determination with expressing. It must be demoralising to get nothing out and I really hope your persistence pays off. You deserve that at the very least!

newbie - yay for a nice long stretch of sleep, lets hope it continues!

AFM - I got Jamie weighed again today and he is now 10lb 9oz and hovering between the 50th and 75th centiles. That is a relief after he dropped a full centile last week. He has put on almost a pound in a week. I put him in the cutest batman sleepsuit today, pic to follow!


----------



## pompeyvix

How cute, but I don't know why the photo is sideways, grrr!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5623.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ally2015

Just quickly passing 

Lit- so sorry you felt like that and had such a rough night.i hope today is better. I do really think you should talk to your dh about how you feel.he should support you More.sending you a big cuddle!

Pomp- great about Jamie's weight gain! I guess he was just having an off week. Looking forward to the pic! X


----------



## Ally2015

Just seen pic pomp- gorgeous!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - such a cute pic! Thanks for sharing. Yay for Jamie's great weight gain! 

I haven't told my parents how I am feeling and they work full time so they can't help much anymore (they were on holidays before). However, my SIL offered to take my dd1 for a couple hours sometime to give me a break, so I may take her up on that. 
I am feeling a lot more sane today. I knew I couldn't handle another day alone or cooped up in the house. We did a quick outing to grab fast food for lunch and that surprisingly helped my mood a lot. Then my mom popped in for 15 minutes at lunch which was nice, and then I went over to a friend's house and talked her ear off the whole afternoon. Told her all about my frustrations and she could relate (although she only has one kid but is pregnant) so I feel a lot better. The kids played really well together and I was there for 4 hours, so it felt like a nice break and hopefully I can have more patience with dd1 tonight. I think I might have to make a very strong effort to get out of the house every day even though it's hard, because it may be necessary for me to stay sane! I will definitely talk to my doctor if I keep feeling this way but I am hoping it was just a really bad day.

Thanks Ally as well. I will talk to DH next time we actually have time for a proper chat. 

VRogers - yes, well done on actually pumping a bit of milk! You are extremely persistent.


----------



## newbie2013

Lit, I'm so pleased to hear you sounding better today. It is great that you got out and about and had a good chat with your friend. Definitely take up your sister in law's offer. I'm sure even a couple of hours would be worth it.

Ally, I hope the new meds work and that you can continue breastfeeding. I hope you won't need drained or surgery.

Pompey - LOVE the pic! Super cute.

Afm, the extended sleep hasn't happened tonight but he's doing pretty well. I'm hoping he'll settle down after this feed and I'll get another hour or so to sleep. Only two more days until our spring break and I can't wait! Not doing anything except finishing off the move and having a pumping marathon, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - Omgosh he's too cute! So happy to hear about his weight! I'm eager to see what T's is on Monday! Can't believe he's a week away from 2 months! 

That's what I was doing at bath time with both, with the tub in the tub. It just took up sooo much room leaving O with little. He didn't mind, but it was awkward trying to wash him since the toilet took up that space next to the tub. He also wasn't okay with being on the other end because he likes the faucet. 

Lite - You're definitely not alone in struggling with your oldest. O has been really pushing my limits a lot and I'm very unhappy with how I've been towards him. I was thinking hard the other day how I need to reel myself back in and try to be the mother I want to be with him. It's so hard in the heat of the moment. 

I'm glad you're feeling better today. I probably should get out more as well, but on my own sounds scary. I wish I had someone to go out with or even have come over. I did take O out one day to the store and I just ended up crying on my way home because he wasn't cooperative at all. This was awhile ago and now I'm afraid to do it again. 

So, did you and hubby pick out a stroller? I'll be interested to see what one you get. I've been kind of looking. There was one I liked but it didn't have two seats just the stand up rail for the older one. If O would listen that would be perfect because it folded down real small. Smaller than our current stroller. 

Angel - I really hope that continues to work for you! That's always one of their suggestions to help babies is to give them something with their mother's sent on it. I definitely should try it with T especially when I go back to work because sometimes he needs me to fall asleep and that'll be hard on DH. Which he can't offer the boob but maybe the bottle while holding him in my shirt would work. 

Most likely was the case with the meds when I was a kid. My parents wouldn't have done anything about it, though. My dad was too consumed working to try to keep everything paid and my mother.. eh. After I finished my first bottle they never went to get the next one so that was that.

Ally - Always great to be on something that probably wasn't helping.. not! Well hopefully this new antibiotic does the trick and you can avoid having to deal with anything else. 

Sorry about the rough night. They sure like to throw them in there from time to time. I will say I'm thankful that once I get T to sleep he does sleep well through the rest of the night. I've only had him get up early a couple of times in the last month. 

Vrogers - That's awesome! Since you're starting from scratch it could take some time. If adoptive mothers can do it I'm sure you can! 

Newbie - Spring break will be a good little break! I'm glad you at least got one night of decent sleep! I hope T starts giving me longer periods of sleep more often. He probably would if I would wake him a little more to nurse him more. I'm afraid he'll actually get up, though. 

Sorry if I missed anyone or anything. Been trying to type this for hours! 

AFM - Got down to see my great grandma again today. She's doing pretty well from the sounds of it. My cousin came down with her new baby. She's so tiny! Half the size that T is now. She was almost 7lbs where as T is most likely over 14 at this point! She's two weeks old. 

I'm getting ready to lay down. Going to be sleeping on the couch with T next to me in the bassinet. I really do want to try to get him sleeping away from me. Not far, but at least in his crib or in the bassinet. I'm always so sore from co-sleeping. At least with O I'm not as stiff but with both of them.. oh gosh. I get O rolled up against my back and T of course is close to me on the other side. Nothing like being sandwiched between your children. 

I'm just hoping to get T sleeping in his crib well and then when he stops wanting to feed so often at night look into putting the front back on. I'll keep him up against the bed to make the transition easier and then push the crib back against the wall once that goes well. I just don't know how well it will all go if he keeps having his airway issue at night. 

Hoping it works out tonight so I can sleep on my own. That'll be nice!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- how frustrating that they were giving you the wrong medication, I hope the right one works and heals without surgery! 
I would be miserable today, I feel bad for complaining that Lillian woke up at 4 to eat. I hope tonight is much better and you both get some much needed rest! 

Angel- yay for the bassinet! I've seen people suggest putting a shirt or blanket that smells like you in bassinet with the baby, so you've shown me it apparently does work! I'll have to remember that. 

Literati- I am so sorry you're feeling so down! I can tell you really are a great mother regardless of how you feel, but definitely talk to someone if you continue to feel that way. There's absolutely nothing wrong with needing help (whether it's counseling or medication or daycare or someone to take the kids for a bit or something else), it doesn't make you a bad mom, just in case you were feeling that way. It's extremely hard to do on your own, I think anyone would feel the way you do! 
[just read your newer post, sounds like getting out helped, as well as talking with your friend. I'm glad you have someone IRL you can talk to outside of us, it really makes a difference at least for me. Definitely take your SIL up on her offer and talk to your doc if it doesn't get better or gets worse! :hugs: ]

Pompey- congrats on the weight gain and healthy little man! 
Oh my he's cute, those little cheeks!! 

Ali- glad your great grandma is doing well and you got to see your cousins new baby! It really is crazy how fast they grow. 
Sounds like you have a good plan with transitioning to the crib! I hope you are able to get some good rest alone tonight! 

I just had to ask about PP periods the other day, looks like I got mine today! I definitely did not miss having a period, oh the cramping


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, I just wanted to try and post whilst I have a spare minute. I have tried to post about 4 times this week and had issues with my phone. I really need to set up my laptop as my phone times me out then I lose what I had written .. So frustrating :( I need to sort my wifi but this has just not been a priority.It took me over an hour to catch up and reply to everyone the other night between getting up with ollie and toddler then it wouldn't post it :( I was so pissed off. 

Just want you to know that I have been following as much as I can. Sorry some of u are struggling with other children and feeling guilty ect. I'm exactly the same. I'm actually keeping my ds off nursery today and having a mummy day for him with me and ollie. He started his new nursery properly on monday and became really upset for me when I left. I know it's to be expected but he hasn't been right since and really clingy. His normal nursery said yesterday he wasn't himself and really withdrawn. He is usually really confident and one of the loudest. Im just feeling like it's all been too much for him and too much change with new baby and new nursery. The new nursery is attached to the school he wil be going to in September. He is still only 3 so will be one of youngest when he starts. :( me and oh said last night that we are going to give it a couple of weeks and see how it goes. We only wanted him to go to the new one to mix with the children he will be going to school with but are now considering just letting him go a couple of mornings instead of 5 morning especially with me being at home.we still want him to go to his usual nursery at least one morning as he loves it and has loads of friends, also ollie will be going to that one when I go back to work. His normal nursery is very small and homely so much different to the one attached to the school. I think we are just going to have to do a longer transition between the two.. 

Ally sorry u have been unwell sounds so painful, n given wrong meds ! Nightmare hope u are better soon. Hugs &#65039;xx 

Pomp , beautiful pic :) such a cutie . Well done on the weight gain., x

Newbie, sorry are are back at work but you sound like u have been doing well. X

Ali, glad u got to see your great grandma hon, and the new baby, it's crazy how our babies grow. I'm going to get ollie weighed tomorrow im looking forward to see how much he weighs now haven't had him done for ages..re sleeping: im really trying to get ollie to sleep away from me also , he managed 2 hours in basket next to bed last night, he is normally in win me but definately made a difference just having those couple of hours :) fingers crossed we can keep it up! X I did bath time with both boys the other day !! Didn't go well at all, toddler screaming with excitement and ollie freaking out ha.. It was traumatic ! Have to try and keep it calmer next time ! :) 

Lit, hope u r doing ok hon, sorry it's been hard with oldest at times but I'm right there with u , u really sound like u r doing fab job &#65039;xx 

Slammer ive only read back couple of pages this morning, hope Ur are doing ok now hon I know from reading last week u had a couple of Days when u were struggling, I will catch up properly and reply when I can &#65039;xx 

Vrogers , hope U r doing ok as well hon , im getting p pains daily !! But no other signs I wish my body would just get on with it !! Ha x 

Hi to midnight x 

Really sorry if I have missed anyone im typing with one hand on phone with toddler wanting me to sort a film on tv and pushing ollie in pram around front room .. Talk about multi tasking haha x and just kicked teenager to school handing him a sandwich for lunch on way out the door !! Lol 

Over all we r generally doing ok, life's a big juggle at the min but getting there. Had a wobble with oh last week but sorted now x changed ollies milk to hungry baby and stomach seems to have settled much better tha he was. B/ feeding at night and formula day now which is working well x. Again sorry if I have missed anyone !!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- glad you're feeling better and do take up your SIL's offer! i think it will do you a world of good. 

newbie- i bet you are so looking forward to spring break! enjoy your pumping session

ali- good luck moving baby to crib. I find that isa does just settle there now, and can stay there. Its great to have the extra room in bed. but normally at some point i put him into the bed with me. 

vrogers- my pp period was odd, just light red blood but no cramping etc. still not even 100% sure it was a period. 


apple- life sounds stressful, so much to juggle. sorry your toddler is having a hard time, understable, he must be going through a lot. Hope you all had a nice cuddle day together.

afm- feeling rubbish. Boob feels so lumpy and tender. Bought a formula for Isa, want to try him on it tonight before bed to see if he settles better. Last night was tough, he cried for most of it. DH;s parents are coming to visit for one night tomorrow, such bad timing. I don't feel up to seeing them or doing anything with them, but i have too. Gaaah. I pray i feel much better soon, even if that means stopping bf'ing. right now i'm just desperate for my body to feel normal and healthy!


----------



## slammerkin

Goodness it's taken me a couple days to compose this! Was totally going to finish and post last night but then I passed out!

Literati - it's definitely a back and forth between being annoyed with DD and wanting it to be just me and her again. I do want to have a date with her soon, but it's hard with Jack eating so damned often! I'm sure DH would be happy to watch him while we go out though. 

Whining would drive me crazy too. I definitely know the feeling of just wanting her to shut up.

And yes I use negative phrases with DD as well, and try so hard not too, but sometimes you look at them like what the F are you thinking/doing??

I'm sorry you had a hard day and DH had yet another migraine! I'm losing patience with your hubby on your behalf with these stupid migraines! Is there nothing he can take to let him power through? What does he do if he has one and has to work?

Sounds like you had another terrible day. Don't beat yourself up. Some days are just horrible. I'm glad you got out of the house and got to spend quality time with a friend! I agree that making yourself get out will probably help...I need to do it too! 

Angel - sorry about the rough night with Melody. I find the times when you think a night is going to be good and then it turns horrible to be the worst. At least if you go into a night prepared for it to be shit then youre not disappointed. 

I'm sure I've been in the same place with wishing DH would offer what I needed, though he's very good about helping actually. But I think he's so good because it's our second and he's more confident in what needs doing and that he can handle it. I know with DD after the newborn sleepiness wore off he couldn't figure out how to get her to sleep - until I went back to work and he was home with her and had to find his ways.

I feel you on the dead arm from bouncing/holding. Struggling myself. And on the frustration when they are fighting you so hard when you are trying to comfort them. I can't stand being scratched and throat punched by a baby! I'm always saying please stop, I don't what to do for you, just stop. So hard. But glad I'm not alone.

I've heard about something with moms scent helping babies sleep. Never worked for me with DD, lol.

Pompey - yes I'm trying so hard to not constantly harangue my DD and correct her all the time, but it's easy to get so annoyed with simple kid behaviors when they are on top of a fussy baby. 

No, DH won't have any time off. I mean, at least he only works four nights, and doesn't always close, but it still sucks. He is extremely helpful and involved when he is home though.

Good news on Jamies weight gain! He's super cute in the batman suit!

Newbie - hooray for the long stretch of sleep! Knowing me I would have woken multiple times anyway, lol.

Vrogers - that's awesome to hear Lillian is doing better and the medicine is helping! Sorry you had a rough day too. It is so hard. I'm glad you have great support from your DH though. That is so important. You are no doubt a great mom as well!

I need baby smiles to start asap so I can feel some appreciation from this baby, lol.

You are awesomely stubborn to be continuing the pumping, hehe! That's great you've gotten some drops and I hope it gets to be more.

Ally - we definitely are all having some rough times all together! At least we have each other to commiserate with, I hope you don't get a repeat of the rough night.

Glad you saw the breast clinic and they are getting you on the right antibiotics. Ugh that you were on the wrong ones before! Get yourself some probiotics because that much antibiotic treatment is probably no good for your gut!

11:30-4?! Oh you poor thing. I would have been losing my mind for sure. I hope the next night wasn't so bad!

Please take care of yourself and relax even when DHs parents visit. Don't get caught up in trying to entertain them. You are not well and need to rest and recover! 

AliJo - sleeping with two kids has to be rough! I remember being so sore when I first started bed sharing with DD.

Apple - it takes me ages to compose a reply as well. I've been typing my replies in the Google docs app and just coming back to it whenever I can - then copy paste into BNB when I'm finally done. Makes things much easier.

Sorry to hear your toddler is struggling. My DD is definitely not one for a larger setting. She's in a home daycare with only three other kids. It will be hard for her when she has to transition to a proper preschool or kindergarten.

AFM - well after that crappy night Jack had a very fussy day on Monday. I think it was a growth spurt or something. I resigned myself to sleeping in the glider all night and he actually slept well. Then yesterday he took a three hour nap on the couch in the afternoon! Spent last night in the glider again but he spent hours wiggling...not even waking, just wiggling. Made it hard for me to get any decent sleep. DH was up at 4am this morning after going to bed early so I gave Jack to him around 5:30 and got a little rest after that. 

We went out to lunch yesterday, which was nice. The ride there was ok, but more crying on the way home. It almost makes going out not seem worth it, but it is really so nice to get the heck out of the house!

Anxiously awaiting my 6 week appt next week. I have a spot down there that is a bit sore and even seems to be bleeding a bit off and on...maybe stitches are being pulled. Bouncing on the ball with Jack makes it hurt. I feel like I was more healed by this time with DD, but I had internal tearing with her, not so much external as I have now from the episiotomy. Sigh.

DD still has her cold but has still been mostly cheerful.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - thanks. Glad I'm not the only one with toddler struggles. Our toddlers are almost the exact same age and almost the same age gap between our kids, so I would imagine they are in similar behavioural stages. I probably would have cried if I had attempted to take dd1 to the store too. I can only take her to very kid-friendly places where she is contained and can't run off. Haha, actually - funny story. When I was at my friend's house yesterday, the kids ended up getting into my friend's "special" drawer and taking out one of her adult toys. My friend was mortified! :haha: 
We haven't found a stroller yet. There are practically zero double strollers out on display in store here, which is frustrating! I am ok with ordering online, but I would really like to try it out first and see how it feels, because the stroller we ordered for dd1 ended up being a monstrosity and it doesn't steer very well. Argh. We actually fell in love with one at Babies R Us until we saw the price tag! You had to buy the stroller, second seat and adaptor for car seat all separately - which amounted to $1200!! We haven't won the lottery so that won't be happening! I didn't know double strollers were so outrageously priced. I have thought about those ones where the toddler stands on them, but not sure how my dd1 would behave either. It is best strapping her down! Haha. 
How did the night go with T in his bassinet? Violet won't go in hers for more than a couple minutes. 

VRogers - thanks for the support. Sorry your period has arrived. Those are terrible. :( 

Apple - sorry you are struggling with your toddler as well. Sounds like you're an amazing multi-tasker. 

Ally - thanks. I am sorry you feel so rubbish. I don't blame you for not feeling up to visiting with DH's parents. I wouldn't either in your state! You poor thing. I hope you can find a formula Isa likes. 

Slammer - I hope you can manage to get out a bit more soon. It is hard work but worth it (usually). 
My DH has a really strong migraine med prescribed to him but it just doesn't seem to work for him at all anymore. He usually takes his meds at work when he feels one coming on, then tops up with the max dose to get through his work day. It usually doesn't go away so by the time he gets home he is in bed for the night. He occasionally has to go in late or leave early but for the most part they hit hardest in the evenings. This last one was so severe he was thinking I might have to take him to emergency for stronger pain meds. I feel bad for him but also sorry for myself haha. He has a consultation with a specialist in a month or two. I hope he can get a more effective medication then. 
I hope you can get whatever is bothering you with your stitches resolved at your appointment. I have to wait quite a while longer in pain as I rescheduled my appointment for Violet's 2 month check-up so I wouldn't have to go twice. I get pain every time I pee so it is really frustrating. 

Sorry about all your fussy days and nights with Jack. He sounds like very hard work. 

AFM - My SIL offered to take dd1 to an indoor playground for a couple hours next week so I definitely said yes. 
Violet actually fell asleep in her bouncy chair this morning when I put it on vibrate. That is the first time she has fallen asleep in a baby device. I took the opportunity with my hands free to do a puzzle with dd1. 
Despite my efforts, I am in a really irritable mood once again and keep snapping. Replying on my phone is making me want to scream at the moment. I have become a very cranky person I guess. :(


----------



## Angel5000

Success #2! I thought I had spoken too soon about my pillow case working because when I put Melody down yesterday morning she wouldn't stay asleep, and I had to pick up and put down a few times but I managed to get her down in her bassinet and she's stayed down a little over an hour :happydance: It seems to work but after about 20 minutes she'll start to wake up and if I go in and snuggle her she'll pass back out and give me another 20+ minutes. I know I should try to let her put herself back to sleep but I've found that if she hasn't done so in 3-5 minutes she just wakes herself up and gets worked up. 

Today we have our 6 week appointment. It's actually 7.5 weeks, but the doctor wanted to combine our two appointments (my 6 week and her 8 week) so we went in the middle. DH is getting off work early to meet me there so that he can take care of Melody during my pap and exam and then I Told him he's going to have to help during her shots because I'm pretty sure I'll start bawling once she starts to cry. :cry: I am preparing myself for a rough night because I suspect she'll be a fussy, especially if she's sore after all the vaccines. 


pompey - I think you're right, men just need it spelled out. I mentioned it to him last night and he seemed surprised I was asking and mentioned that he usually doesn't wake up at night when she cries (true) and was wondering how he could step in if he didn't know she was crying. I pointed out that last night he was awake and he agreed that he would try to step in more in the middle of the night. During the evening he at least does most of the diaper changes. :)

It's kind of cute that Anabella wants to be so involved and touching Jamie, but i can definitely see how that can be difficult. Hopefully as Jamie gets more into a schedule you'll have an easier time. 

The pillow case seems to be working. SHe's not sleeping incredibly long in the bassinet, but I'm getting anything from 20 - 70 minutes from her, and if she only sleeps 20 then if I go in and cuddle her then she passes back out and I can put her down for at least another 20+ minutes usually. 

That pic is ADORABLE! So cute! :) 


Lite - Have you tried to see if Violet will take to a different type of swing? Melody tends to be okay with any type, but prefers the side to side (cradle) motion better. My niece would scream bloody murder in a regular swing but fell asleep easily in the cradle one. Melody does the same thing, settles down the minute I put her next to me. So I keep her with us at night if for no other reason than letting me get more sleep than if I was trying to keep her in the bassinet. 

I'm so sorry that you've been having a rough time. It sounds like you really needed that break. If you do keep having days like that please talk to your doctor. And you can always reach out to us for help. If you find that you need someone to talk to then you can PM me. In fact, if you want to PM me I will give you my cell # and you can text or call me if you need someone to chat with. :hugs: 


newbie - that sounds awesome! Love that you got to sleep so long! 

vrogers - I'm so glad that the medicine seems to be helping! I'm so glad that I'm not the only one feeling this way! The kicking and pushing part is the worst! But you're right, the smiling and cooing helps. :)

Good luck with the pumping! Sounds like you're starting to get something! 


Ally - Sounds like we're all having some rough nights lately. :hugs: I'm so glad I'm not the only one! I did talk to DH and he said that most of hte time he doesn't even know Im' having trouble at night because he sleeps through it (true), and after I pointed out that he had been awake that night he agreed that he would try to step in more often when I'm having a rough time he just didn't know I wanted him to. He has a hard time figuring out when to step in because he feels a little lost since he doesn't know her as well since he only sees her in the evenings. He feels like I just "know what to do". lol 

Good luck with the mastitis. I'm really hoping this batch of antibiotics helps! 


Ali - Hopefully something with your scent will help so that he will take a bottle from your DH. I'm going to give something to my sister with my scent when I go back to work so that she can get M to sleep easier. Hoping that works. 

I hear you on being sore from co-sleeping. I'm finding my back and hips are just killing me because Melody is right against me and if I move her she finds a way to wiggle back to me and so I don't dare turn over because I'm scared she'll wiggle up against my back and I won't realize she's there. I definitely cannot wait until I get her to sleep longer in the bassinet! 

Apple - good to hear from you! I have the same problem with losing posts on my phone so I follow along on the phone and then reply when I can get a chance to get on the computer.


----------



## froggyfrog

Lit, I'm sorry your having such a hard time. Gage has an extremely hard time taking a nap during the day unless he is being held, and even then they only last for maybe 20 or 30 minutes, so I have a really hard time doing anything. Well the other day I started wearing him when he falls asleep and he naps for even longer and I'm hands free. I use a moby wrap, and I can use the shoulder strap to support his head. It has made such a difference in my days. I know it's goes against the rules, but I even caught a quick nap while he was in it, it was a sitting up nap in the bed but it was nice! Maybe this could be an option for you? 

Slammer I'm sorry jacks nights are rough! That sounds awful!

Ally, I'm feel so so bad for you, you def deserve a break from health problems! I hope the meds work better for you and you don't need surgery. How did the formula go? 

Vrogers, I hope af isn't too mean to you! 

Pomp, he is adorable!! 

Afm, I'm so horrible about updating. I am only ever on here in my phone and it makes it so hard to remember who said what to reply. Gage is doing well at night and waking ever three to four hours to eat and I change him and he goes right back to sleep in his bassinet, but daytimes have been a nightmare! He gets way over stimulated and tired and the getting him to sleep is really hard. But like I mentioned in my reply to lit, wearing him has made a major change. I have been able to get things cleaned and laundry done finally! He also is a lot happier when he wakes from his naps and I can put him in the bouncy chair and he is content for a longer period. His four week check up was last Wednesday and he was 10 lbs 7 1/2 ozs and 23 inches long. He was 70th percentile for weight and 97th percentile for height. 

As for bf'ing, we have had a few hiccups but still going! My nipples were cracked and bleeding because Gage has a tongue tie and wasn't latching properly, so I started using a shield. The LC said as long as he is eating and gaining we won't need to cut it. He started sticking his tongue out further so I decided to let him try to latch without the shield. It took some time to get him on, like a week, because he got so used to the shield. Well all of a sudden something clicked and he started latching great, and then last Friday he hit what I'm assuming was a growth spurt, and was literally eating all day, it was so stressful! Well I guess since my nipples have been protected this whole time, they couldn't take that growth spurt. So I'm back using the shields again. So back to square one. When they start feeling better I'll try again, but for now they work for us so it is what it is, They are just so inconvenient!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - I actually do use the wrap when I can and Violet absolutely loves it. She often falls asleep within a couple minutes. However, when she falls asleep feeding (which is most of the time) then I am unable to get her in the wrap so I am stuck on the couch holding her (not that I mind except for the demanding toddler). I don't find I can successfully nurse while she is in the wrap, so it means I can't use it as much. 
It definitely is nice having my hands free when I do use it though. 

So sorry about your sore nipples. I would think if the tongue tie is making BFing so painful for you that it would still be worth it to cut the tie even though he is gaining weight well. That's kind of frustrating. Sounds like Gage is a tall and skinny guy! Violet is the opposite - short and chubby! Haha. 

Angel - aww, thanks for the offer of someone to talk to. I may take you up on that one of these days. 
I'm glad your DH is willing to step up and help more at night! My DH doesn't do any diaper changes or anything at night and it is a little frustrating. Often doing a diaper change jars me awake so much that I can't sleep for 2-3 hours, so it is a little frustrating. 
I am glad you have managed to get M to resettle in her bassinet for naps. I understand needing to intervene as that is better than her waking all the way up and the nap being ruined. 
Our swing actually does BOTH swinging motions, and Violet hates both! She likes a jiggling/bouncing motion which is I guess why the vibrating bouncy chair worked this morning.


----------



## Angel5000

Have to leave in just about an hour or a little less for our doctor appointment. I'm so nervous, which is silly. It's not the actual appointment for me that makes me nervous but I still get anxious about taking Melody out in public in case she's fussy (today's been good so far but she hates her carseat so she'll be angry and fussy when we get there). Plus I'm dreading the part where she gets her shots! :(


Froggy - It's so good to see you! Sounds like the moby wrap works well for Gabe's naps, I'm so glad that's working! He's getting so big! 23 inches at his check up? Wow! Sorry about the bf'ing issue. That's rough. Do you have any lanolin that you can use? That might help with the healing. :hugs: 


Lite - :hugs: definitely! The offer stands. :) 
As for night time, I don't do diaper changes at night at all unless she's poopy. It wakes me and her up too much and then neither of us goes to sleep quickly. I do a change before we go to bed around 9-10pm and make sure to put some diaper cream on her to help prevent a rash (so far there's been no problem), and then when DH gets up at 4:45 for work he changes her so I can go to the bathroom and get a few minutes rest before I feed her again. For a little while her diaper was really full by that time, but the last 3 days or so she's been sleeping longer and only feeding once at night between 10 and 5, so her diaper's barely wet when he changes her. 

That's rough that Violet hates both swing directions! How annoying. If she likes the jiggling/bouncing she might like the mamaroo, but it's a little on the expensive side for something she may hate. Hopefully the bouncy chair keeps working for you!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I'll be destroyed if I get my pp period any time soon! I wonder if you start producing more milk if they'd back off? I'm sorry about the cramping. I'm hoping I get lucky and I don't cramp like how it was after DS1, but we'll see. I probably won't get so lucky. 

Apple - Does sound like your toddler is struggling some. I would probably go back as well if he doesn't start to act more like himself. Big changes are hard for little ones when they're trying to sort out the world.
I'm worried about mine not enjoying daycare when he starts. I don't want him to freak out when I leave because it will tear me apart. He's a real social bug for not being too talkative yet and I expect that he will love it, but I also worry that he won't be able to process it all well. He's also really only use to our rules and not having to share so I'm sure that will rock his world. I'm hoping to start him only for a partial day till he gets use to it then slowly extend it. 

Ally - I'm going to try the crib again soon, but I still feel it will be a no go as long as he's having his airway issue. I'm probably going to have to keep him on something softer so he can be on his side (he can't on the crib mattress even if I try, he rolls to his face or back) or in something at an incline. 

I couldn't imagine dealing with your mastitis! Hopefully he takes the formula for you. Even if it's just a bottle here and there it might give you the break you need to help heal. 

Slammer - Ouch.. well I do know that an episiotomy can take longer to heal than a regular tear. That's what I learned in school anyways. 

T cries in the car a lot more than O ever did. Which really sucks because I can't sit back there with him like I could O. Thankfully he does generally fall asleep after a couple of minutes of driving. I can see how it would almost make going out not worth it. Glad your DD is at least feeling better. Maybe she's on the mend now! 

Lite - Yep, I definitely think I need to strap down O! Plus, even though he has tons of energy I could see him getting tired after awhile. Then it would be carrying him and no thanks! I've seen strollers like that where you have to buy the add ons. Maybe if I bought one like that at first then slowly got more parts. Still probably more expensive. You can find cheaper double strollers that are still nice. I can't decide if I want a tandem or side by side one. I would kine of like a jogging one but who am I kidding.. I won't jog with them! That would be more if I can convince DH to start jogging with me. He has so maybe. 

Yeah I'm sure our two oldests are very similar in their behaviors. You talk about her being whiny and that's exactly how O has been. Whines over the most ridiculous things and when he finally gets that he can't have it the way he wants he screams bloody murder and has a full out tantrum. My child has a serious set of lungs. 

That's hilarious about the special drawer. I have learned if you ever want something like that and have kids around or will have kids around.. you better keep that under a lock! They have special ways of finding everything you don't want them to! 

I'm sorry you're still finding yourself to be impatient and irritable. I don't have any advice really because I'm struggling as well. I'm just trying to remind myself to stay calm and to address situations in a more controlled way. Trying to just pick my battles as well. DH was getting after O for something and told him to just let it go. It wasn't that big of a deal and he's been getting in trouble for almost everything lately. It's easier looking from the outside in. When I'm alone it's hard to control myself as well. 

Angel - It tears me up when they cry during the shots, but I've always been good at keeping my composure. Figured being calm will be better than getting worked up! It was actually harder on me when O got older. The shots weren't bad for him. As soon as I'd pick him up he would calm down in like 30 seconds. Now when he got older and had to be held down.. that was a different story. He would FREAK out and it took me a long time to calm him down. Honestly I wish they'd just let me hold him because it felt like torture. I felt like I betrayed his trust and I'm sure that's what it was like to him. 

I always found Tylenol helped after shots. I gave it to him right away and the days went fine. 

Froggy - Great to hear from you! I hear you on the shields being inconvenient. When I had to use them with DS1 it was like a complete panic if I couldn't find it right away. Then having to wash them and blah blah blah. I was sooo relieved when he finally latched naturally. They have their place, but I hate them! Hopefully you heal soon! Make sure you're using lanolin or something. 

He sounds like he's growing great! He's definitely a long little one! 

AFM - So, I think I managed to get him to sleep by himself most of the night in the bassinet! There was one period that I dosed off with him a little on the couch, but that was after midnight. He went to bed about 9:30. He was awake a lot more often, though. I also slept a lot lighter so I was waking up constantly even though he wasn't. When he was sleeping with me I got startled awake by what sounds like a bowling ball dropping upstairs. It's not that, but it always sounds like that! Scared the living crap out of me and I almost shot up, which it's good that I didn't because he probably would have been tossed to the ground. My first thought was thinking that O got hurt and then I thought about T and couldn't have been him and then reality hit me. Nothing like being half asleep trying to sort out your thoughts. I don't know what time that was but I put him back in his bassinet and he slept till 4ish then up again and slept till almost 6 and was still kind of asleep but O got up so DH was up and I took him to bed at that point. Didn't expect him to sleep much longer but he slept till 9. So he does sleep okay at night without me right there, but it's the flat surface that is still probably an issue. I will find out. He would grunt, stir, fart, settle.. over and over for the longest time. 

Wasn't the best sleep on the couch. Use to be comfortable, but I think my body is too messed up so everything hurts. 

Yesterday I fed my new baby cousin and I was a bit jealous because of how well she ate compared to T. No breathing issues and calm.. I really wish T didn't have issues with that. She was talking about how she was crib training her and I was thinking how I wish I could so easily. His airway issue is part of the reason I'm afraid to get him in the crib because he does his choking and wheezing sometimes while he's in it. I just don't feel it's safe. His 2 month appointment is Tuesday so I'm eager to see what his pediatrician says. O's 2.5 year appointment is the Monday after next week. Wondering what the pediatrician will say about his speech since he's new to her. He has made tons of improvements, but I know he isn't where he should be yet.


----------



## froggyfrog

Lit, his tongue tie is very slight, and I think his latch is much better, I just think the combo of his growth spurt and feeding constantly crossed with my nipples that had been protected for so long it made for super soreness! Sorry that violet has such a hard time settling, maybe the vibrating chair is the beginning of something!

Angel, melodys nights sound amazing! I have noticed that Gage has less poo during the night, and the last couple of nights I haven't had to change him during his 3-4am feeding. I won't need to change him until he wakes for the day at 6-7. I understand your anxiety about taking a baby out by yourself! It can be flustering when they start fussing out in public. I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ali, is his breathing problem like a gasp? Gage started doing that too and it scares the shit out of me! He will sometimes do it while he is sleeping, but does it while he is eating from my boob, but won't do it from a bottle. How cool that you got him to sleep by himself. Maybe that will help with transition later on when your ready to put him in his crib. 

I def am using lanolin! Another issue that I forgot to mention is milk blisters on my nipples, they are really small coverings of the pores. I just apply hot compress to my nipple before Gage eats and it seems to help them go away.


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## vrogers

Apple- so good to hear from you! I'm sorry your toddler is having a rough time adjusting. I'm sure it will get better as time goes on and everyone settles into the new "normal" but I know that probably doesn't help much now. 
Glad Ollie's stomach is settled now!

Ally- I'm sorry you are having such a tough time, and with the in laws coming. I'm sure you just want to be left alone when you feel so bad! I agree with what slammer said, rest and don't worry about trying to entertain them, your body definitely needs the rest I'm sure!
I hope Isa does well with the formula and has a better night 

Slammer- longer naps are my favorite haha. I am with you on the fussiness wanting to keep me inside. The most I've gotten lately is around the neighborhood for walks. 
Good luck at your appointment, I hope you continue healing! I clenched up just thinking of bouncing on a ball while healing down there, I'm sure that doesn't help the pain at all! 

Literati- sleep deprivation is no joke, there's a good reason it's been used as a torture technique. im sorry you're still having a tough time! I hope you're able to do something for yourself when your SIL takes dd1! 

Angel- yay for another successful bassinet sleep! I hope both appointments go well, I'm not looking forward to the shots. I was a mess when she got her heel pricked. I hope it isn't too bad for you guys! 

Froggy- so good to hear from you! Glad Gage is doing/gaining well! He's a cutie!!! That little smile must melt you! 
Also, coconut oil healed my blistery sore nipples within a day or so, I know we discussed that on here a few weeks ago but couldn't remember if you were in that discussion, I would definitely try that too! 

Ali- I did read people saying they produced less milk during their period, although I'm not sure how scientific it is. I'm able to hand express quite a bit (not enough to even fill the bottom of the bottle but better than nothing) so hoping it keeps coming back! 
Glad the bassinet sleeping worked out for awhile, I'm sure that was nice! Sleeping on the couch sounds so uncomfortable, although we have a super old couch so that doesn't help. 
I'm interested to see what your pediatrician says about the breathing issue, I hope they have a good suggestion and can get it sorted, that would be scary. 

Cramping quite a bit with this period, although I had pretty painful cramps before getting pregnant so I'm not sure if I'm just not used to it or it really is worse this time


----------



## Literati_Love

I will reply properly later... but for those of us struggling with 2+ kids. Made me chuckle!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4023.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AliJo

Lite - That comic is on point lol.. I like to think every parent has struggled with the transitions. I mean.. how can you not to some extent? You are facing the unknown and have to learn and adapt as time goes. Some are more graceful at it than others but still.

Vrogers - I really expect she'll be fine with how he is since it is getting better slowly and he's doing well. 

Still so sorry about the cramps! My period can just stay away. I'm doing a horrible job at remembering my BC. Ha.. I know it doesn't mean I can't get pregnant if it doesn't come back but I'm less likely. 

Froggy - No, it's more of a high pitched breath. Like his airway is closing. He does it a lot while eating and also gets congested sounding. He basically sounds like he's aspirating milk into his lungs. He chokes a lot as well. He is getting better but it's a slow process. His pediatrician thinks it's a congenital abnormality of his airway that should get better as his airway firms up. 

Have not heard of milk blisters.. how interesting. 

He's so cute! I looove the smile! All the hair too! I hope he keeps it. T has some but not a ton from birth. He hasn't lost any yet and has new growth, but we'll see if he keeps it. 

AFM - Just wanted to say I'm attempting the crib. So far it's going well. No high pitched breathing but I also held him for awhile after he fell asleep nursing. Hoping to do a good part of the night with him in the crib if all goes well. He's still in reach since the crib is attached to my bed. Time to get some sleep. I know I'll need it if I think I'm going to try and keep him in there. The more tired I am the more likely he'll end up next to me. Aaaand he's stirring... and he passed gas. Might be settled again. Okay I won't keep narrating my night.


----------



## froggyfrog

I hope your night went well Ali. We go through the stirring and pass gas then settle all night too . The milk blister is also called a bleb, pretty painful!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- hope 6 week appt goes well. That is great you went out for lunch, it is so hatd going out with a little baby. I dread it, always worried he will cry lots. 

lit- hope you are feeling in a better mood today. Its great you SIL took dd out for a bit. Thats a shame about dh and his migraines. But i also feel sorry for you. I got quite a few migraines in pregnancy and they just exhausted me. 
that pic is so funny! i can imagine it feels that way !

angel- sounds like you had a good chat with dh, and maybe now he will be helping you more. how did the 6 week appt go?

froggy- glad gage is doing so well! Isa had a tongue tie too but his was really bad. After it he latched on really well and i have had no problems BF'ing- except for mastitis. I love how chunky your baby is, he weighs almost as much as Isa and isa is two months haha. i love the pics, he looks so cute and alert!! gorgeous!

ali- well done on getting him to sleep in bassinet! i hear you onthe other babies. Whenever i meet another baby a similar age, they seem to easy and relaxed compared to Isa! hope you slept well

afm- feeling a lot better- mastitis wise. No pain etc and isa feeding helps empty it and that makes me feel much better. He never took formula last night , he was settled on the boob each time he woke. He was in the crib but i moved him to bed as i was so tied and he sleeps better and longer when hes right next to me. 
in laws are here, there first time meeting Isa. They adore him, it is so sweet. We had lunch together, and now they are at the hotel room having a nap so i am in bed- should be napping but replying to you guys just now!
in a little while they will come here and then we will go out for dinner. I think i will take a formula bottle at dinner and try it. I always dread going out, in case isa just screams the place down but fingers crossed it'll be ok!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I miss when O was a baby. It was easier going out. Now he doesn't listen and doesn't want to sit still. We can't go out to eat because it just turns into a headache. Last time we did I was holding the back of his pants and shoving food down my throat to finish it. Not enjoyable! I'd rather hold his pants and have him laugh like it's a game vs him screaming because I strapped him down and that's not what he wants. Even if I did it and then took him away to calm down and came back he'd still scream if I tried it. Hoping T isn't the same otherwise we're never going out as a family till all my children are better at listening. 

So glad your mastitis is getting better! I use to take a prepared bottle of breast milk along in a thermal bag. Now I'm just like "Eh.. I have what I need" I may eventually get a manual pump and have a bottle available to fill in case it is just easier to do that. 

Froggy - They sound painful. It makes sense that you could get a blister like that, but I never thought about it!! 

AFM - The time in the crib didn't go well. I was able to lay him down and he laid there fine for a little while. He did one high pitched gasp that ended with a choking sound, but surprisingly didn't wake him up. He woke shortly after because of gas, though. Sometimes he'd settle after passing it and other times he'd wake up and I'd have comfort him back to sleep. He woke up like 4 times before midnight and I finally gave up. I had to nurse him once and put him back which went fine. A couple of times I just had to pat his back. Then the last time I just brought him to bed to nurse back to sleep. I should have kept trying because I didn't fall asleep till almost 2. I think him being in the crib got me worked up because he was making so many noises. He did wheeze a couple of other times but wasn't as bad as it was a few weeks ago. Oh.. and found out he can roll himself to his side on a flat surface. He settled well like that for a little while. 

I'm going to try again tonight. It may just take some getting use to. He may slowly start sleeping and settling on his own more and more if I keep at it. 

T is also 2 months today!! Can't wait to see his progress Tuesday! Not excited for shots, but I'm sure he'll do fine. Going to be proactive and give him Tylenol right away afterwards and probably another dose before bed. I just know it's easier to keep pain under control before it peaks and I'd rather not have him screaming making it worse on himself. Thankfully O doesn't have shots at his. I'd be really dreading that one.


----------



## AliJo

Just because I want to add to the conversation..

What are some movies you can't wait to show your LOs if you're not against some TV anyways. I honestly can't expect my kids to not try to use electronics if we do all the time. Double standard! Thankfully O doesn't want stuff like that all the time. I'm finding myself wishing he would just sit down and play with a tablet or watch TV at times. Horrible, but he does not slow or quiet down sometimes! 

I can't wait to show a lot of the Studio Ghibli movies. I only found them a few years ago, but most of them hit high on my favorite list. I probably like Howl's Moving Castle the most. I haven't seen some of the big ones yet, though. I'd like to get them to read the books to the movies before seeing them as well if they have a book or have them read to them, but we'll see. Lots of the Disney and Pixar movies of course. Mulan was one of my favorites growing up and still is. I'll be sad if they don't like a movie I loved lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I am sorry your cramps are so bad this time around! I got lucky in that after having dd1 my cramps got WAY better. I used to have severely crippling cramps but after her they were barely noticeable! I hope maybe this is just a bad one because it is the first and after they will improve? 

Froggy - such a cute little guy. Thanks for sharing. 

Slammer - I admire your efforts with the crib. If anything cuts down on my sleep and makes life harder for a while I can't handle it! I am interested to see how long you'll have to keep at it before it gets better. You're doing great, though! 
Sounds like O is even more active than my dd! She will sit down and watch a movie which is both good and bad haha. I have been using it as a bit of a crutch since Violet was born. 

I can't think of anything particular I am excited for dd1 to see yet, but I know I was excited for her to see the Winnie the Pooh movie with me, and she loved it! Obviously all the old Disney ones will be fun to see! I was a huge Cinderella fan so hopefully she will like that one too. Thanks for the fun topic. :) 

Ally - I am SOOOO glad you are starting to feel better! Yay!!! That is so great your in laws adore Isa so much. Sounds like you are having a pretty nice time. 

AFM - I am excited (but nervous) to take the girls to see Moana at 'Movies for Mommies' today! It will be nice to get out of the house and will be the first time dd1 has seen a movie in theatres (besides when I went to MFM when she was a baby and she can't remember)! I am nervous about getting her across the parking lot safely while pushing the stroller with Violet though! Also trying to keep her from running away once we are there, etc. Thankfully I will be with my friend (same one I saw Tuesday) so she can hopefully help keep dd1 contained. Wish me luck! 

I am really having troubles sleeping after I get up a change V's diaper in the night. That is when I tend to fixate on stressful thoughts and try to problem solve things that I can't actually do anything about in the middle of the night. It is annoying! Anyway, I realized my drastic mood change coincided with a change in my synthroid dose. We went back to my pre-pregnancy dose to get things back to normal. That was the dose I needed last time postpartum but I remember at first I swung a bit hypothyroid with it and then adjusted a month or two later. Anyway, so I am going to start taking my synthroid a little earlier in the morning so there is more time before I eat which means it will absorb better and hopefully help me get a bit more thyroid hormone. I also ordered some Vitamin d supplements for myself and hopefully those will help with my mood as well.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I really want to see that movie! It's almost out so we can get it. I don't think there is any kind of thing like that around here for parents with really young children. I've been kind of looking but nothing yet. We do have a drive in theater near by, though. So we're going to take O there this summer to see a movie for the first time. Then I won't have to really worry about disturbing people too much because if he gets loud if we're outside of the vehicle we can just put him in it. I also can have T without any issues. 

Hopefully taking your synthroid earlier helps!! I'm on vitamin D, but I don't know if it's helping my mood. I guess I would know if I stopped taking it. Rather not find out. I'm doing well, though. Sure I'm struggling at times, but things have been well. I've been really good with holding my patience with O the last few days so I'm hoping that sticks. 

We'll see how long I stick to it! Hopefully I don't cave. The issue will be the nights I have to work the next day when I go back. Not much longer till then, but maybe he'll be a little better by then. Bah.. really bummed about going back. Glad I don't have to put them in daycare yet. 

I'm excited to introduce my kids to books I really like as well. I know we'll be watching a lot of the Marvel movies once they're a little older. DH will be wanting to show those off as soon as they're even a little interested.


----------



## Angel5000

Our appointment went well yesterday. Doctor says I look like I'm healed up well. She suggested either minipill or IUD for birth control. I said minipill for now. I've heard horror stories about IUD's but also heard really good things from other people. 

Melody is 23 in long and 10 lb 15oz! They said she's 95% for height! Tall gene must have come from DH because it certainly didn't come from my 5'2" self! :haha: She took her shots like a champ. Screamed for just a moment and then calmed down. She cried when we put her clothes back on and was fussy most of the night (crying in her sleep, heartbreaking) but I think it's because her legs hurt. She slept pretty good last night and today she seems to be okay except she's a little fussy and isn't sleeping well. I've put her in her swing and am just leaving her there for now since she seems to be content. 


Ali - Congrats with the bassinet! That's awesome! I'm sorry about the airway problems though. I really hope the pediatrician says something helpful. Sorry the crib didn't go as well as you'd hope. 

vrogers - The shots went well, much better than the heel prick! The heel prick killed me. Crazy, she cried more for that than the shots. The cramps sound awful. Sorry! Hope they ease up soon. 

Ally - So gladh tat you aren't having any pain and feeding seems to be going well.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - those migraines sound bad. I wish for you both he didn't get them.

I hope your pain down below gets better soon. That sucks that you have to wait, but I can see the benefit of only having to go once. Jack's appointments are with a pediatrician completely separate from my OB/midwife practice, so no combining them.

I hope adjusting your medicine timing makes things better. You're having a tough time and I hope things get better.

How was the trip to the movies? We have something like that Crybaby Matinee or something. Forgot about it until now, but might have to do that.

Angel - glad your appointment went well and that Melody took her shots well. Sounds like she's growing nicely!

Froggy - that's hard when naps are a fight, but glad the Moby is working. I've used my Beco Gemini a lot the last few days, but can only get something done once he falls asleep because he fusses until then. I hope as he gets older he might come to like just watching and being in there while awake.

I hope you can get off the nipple shields eventually, but definitely keep using them if you're hurting. But yes, growth spurts can make you sore!

AliJo - I hope the crib sleeping gets easier. I'm with Literati...too lazy/tired to try something when all I want is to get back to sleep, hehe. DD woke/fed up to 12 times a night during her first year and all I could do was bed share and feed her every time because it was the quickest way back to sleep. Really hoping Jack doesn't put me through that.

That sounds so hard with O being such a challenge when out and about. My DD is such a shy thing that shes usually no trouble when out, and she likes running errands with us. But she's older too, so that helps.

Happy two months to T!

Vrogers - I want to do more walks, but it would be easier if it was just Jack and I could move at any pace. With DD it is a lot of stop and go.

I definitely had less milk when my period came back (at least for a week at a time...can't remember if it was when I was bleeding or before during PMS) but it would bounce back each time.

Ally - glad to hear the mastitis is getting better! And that your in-laws are in love with Isa. Hope you keep getting better.

AFM - OK night last night. Actually slept in bed from about 11 to 5 (with two wakings I think). He got wiggly and grunty then and I had to bounce him a bit and then sleep in the chair, but we had another good two hours sleep after that.

DHs friend came over today with his six-month-old and we had delicious ribs DH made.

My left boob developed a sore spot today and it made me think of Ally and get the fear of a terrible case of mastitis! I think it's just a clogged duct and might be getting better already though.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - aw, glad M is doing well. Cute that she is so tall. That is like my dd1. Be prepared to go through clothes quickly!

Slammer - oh no! I hope you don't get mastitis! Make sure you take care of that clogged duct asap! I have had that a few times this time around but have managed to get rid of them right away. 

Ali - I doubt Vitamin D will do much but it definitely won't hurt. I do get extra down in the winter and we have LONG winters so hopefully Vit D will be slightly helpful. 

AFM - the movie went pretty well considering. It was a bit of a gong show taking two young kids, and I feel completely exhausted now. My friend and I agreed we wouldn't do it again until our toddlers are more manageable. 
Dd1 was perfect for the first half and told me it was "the best thing ever!" And sat and ate her popcorn, but the last half of the movie was too scary for her and she kept begging to go home. Good times. 
Since we've gotten home, I discovered dd1 had pumped half a bottle of lotion all over the sink and faucet. That was fun to clean up. Then about 5 minutes later she accidentally knocked our end table over, which had my water glass on it. Amazingly, it didn't break but it was still a hassle to clean up. Thankfully I didn't lose my cool. DH is gone this evening and tomorrow evening though, so hopefully I don't lose my mind before Saturday.


----------



## slammerkin

My breast is feeling a lot better already, phew!

The movie trip would have exhausted me too. I've still never taken DD to a movie but DH has taken her twice. Once she just got bored after a while and the other time she had to pee a hundred times so they missed a lot of the movie.

Having a fussy evening here. At least DH is home to help.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh! I hope your duct clears. How do you help clear a blocked duct? It would be good to know, just in case!

Ally, great that you're feeling better. I hope your mastitis goes away and you can continue breastfeeding.

Lit - a movie? You're brave! 

What a long week it was! I got through it, though. I'm grateful that spring break now. I need a week to take stock and reflect. I know I need to be super organised, that's for sure. I need to get thing ready the night before so the mornings go smoothly. I also want to pump a lot this week so that I get a decent stash set up and also get some freezer meals ready. Going to be a busy week! I also get to pick up Z's passport!


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - massage mostly. During and in between feedings. 

Good luck getting organized. I agree getting a lot of things ready the night before is a big help.


----------



## newbie2013

Yep, I get an outfit for him and one for me ready, plus an emergency overnight change for him ready, just in case. Everything sterilised and ready to take with me. Food arranged and breakfast at up. All of it helps in the morning. Still takes me almost two hour to get out! Thank goodness I live so close to work.

Hopefully it will get easier as time goes on and I get more used to it.

Got Z's two month doctor's appointment tomorrow. More shots :-( don't know how many. I need to check. I think they're fever bearing ones. I hope he'll be OK. I'll ask the doctor to prescribe something for him just in case.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I can just imagine how exhausting it would be! At least it went decent all things considering! I think O would be all amazed and enjoy just sitting there and watching for maybe.. maybe 30 minutes. Then I guarantee he'd want to get up and run up and down aisles and try to be silly to make people laugh. 

I should probably take vitamin D every winter for that reason as well. Just to see if it helps. They're not as long here, but bad enough! 

I saw a double stroller I was interested in. Read reviews and one complaint people had was that the front seat was too small for a 3 year old. That threw that out the door since O is already that big if not bigger. I'm thinking about a side by side. I would like it to work with the car seat or at least have an adapter. 

Slammer - Glad you're feeling better already and that it didn't develop into something more. I get sore spots sometimes, but it's usually when I'm starting to get engorged and feeding or pumping usually takes care of it. I always massage them anyways just in case. 

I wish O was a bit more shy! He is towards people to an extent, but that doesn't slow him down from wanting to run around. I miss when he wouldn't go far from my side and would follow me! That lasted for a very very little amount of time.

Angel - Glad Melody did well with her shots! Sorry she was unsettled because of them, though. O always did well with them even after. She sounds like she's growing really well! I was the longest baby.. I don't know if I kept being in high percentiles, but it didn't continue! I'm short lol

Newbie - I'll definitely need to be organized when I start back up work as well. I won't have to get the boys ready yet, but still need more time than before. 

AFM - Attempted the crib again. It kind of went better. He was already asleep out in the swing for a bit and then I transferred him to the crib. He stirred for a little while, but didn't wake up. He eventually settled and was quiet and sleeping. He woke up after an hour in the crib. Probably partly ready to eat and also he started passing gas. Soon after he woke up he pooped. He actually seemed like he could fall back asleep, but of course I had to change him. I used the little night light on his mobile and it must have scared him because he cried then looked it and starting smiling and cooing at it. After that I fed him and got him back to sleep. Took about a half hour to do it all, but I laid him down too quick I think because he woke right up. I let him stay in there until he really cried. He was up a total of an hour with the diaper change and feeding included. I just kept him in bed at that point. O was finally falling asleep and I was tired from the little sleep the night before. He almost got himself on his side again as well. 

Other than that.. I'm actually waiting on a game to come in. I love video games and have always been pretty big into them, but have not had much of the chance to complete any games in the last several years between school and children. I'm hoping to find a little time to play this one, though.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - The potty trips make things fun too. I had to make one with dd which was I think stressful for my friend who had to hold violet and deal with her busy toddler at the same time. 

I am glad DH was home to help with your fussy evening. 

Newbie - That is great you get so much ready the night before. I am the exact same way when I am working and it makes life so much easier. 2 hours to get ready is still a long time though! I hope you can find a way to cut that down a bit eventually so maybe you can get a few minutes of extra sleep! 

Yay for being on spring break finally! Sounds like you have a very busy and productive week planned. 

Ali - ugh yeah, the double stroller we were looking at seemed suspiciously small to me and I wondered if dd1 would even fit in it with her being so tall! I have found some umbrella strollers which are much cheaper, but those won't do because I need to use the car seat in them for the first six months. By the time she can go in an umbrella stroller I almost won't need one anymore. I'll have to keep researching. Also still going to keep an eye out for used items. 

Yay for a video game. I am not into them but most of my family absolutely loves them, so I understand the obsession. I hope you get some time to actually play this one, as I know it is sad to let favourite hobbies go once you have kids. But it is so hard to fit them in! 

That sounds like a very long wake-up and I don't blame you for pulling T into bed with you at that point. I'm surprised you were even able to sleep after all that! 

AFM - I managed bedtime by myself last night and even got dd1 asleep by 9:30 ish! We dropped her nap about a week ago btw, so that is also part of the reason I am struggling. I don't get a break anymore so the days feel very long suddenly, and dd1 still isn't used to it and hits a wall where she gets very tired and cranky but I still have to push her through until bedtime. She has been sleeping in too which is helpful for me, and hopefully I can push bedtime earlier slowly until it's maybe 9:00 or something. 

I actually got dd1 to fall asleep with me not even in bed with her or touching her (also probably a first). The reason is that V was of course bawling her eyes out, so I had to walk around the bedroom bouncing her to calm her down. So dd1 fell asleep to the sound of her sister crying and me pacing around her room! Haha. It didn't help her sleep at all and I think she came to our bed by 2 am. Sigh.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- i cant think of any particular movie either really, not something i have given much though too! Crib sleeping is hard, i always put him in for a little while , if he manages a few hours a night i call it a success. I don't mind if he isn't in there all night. Cute about the video game - im not into them at all though. 

lit- sorry about the insomnia you are experiencing. Hopefully taking the medicine earlier will help.
Glad you enjoyed the movie!

angel-glad appt went well! cute how tall Melody is. My dh is tall and im a tiny 5 ft but isa seems to have my short genes for now haha

slammer0-i can't believe your dd woke 12 x a night! that sounds exhausting! Yeah if its a clogged duct just massage it,i actually developed another clogged duct the other day. I started panicking, but managed to get rid of it with massage, pumping and having isa feed on it. 

newbie -enjoy your spring break! If you feel you are getting a clogged duct please massage it and empty the boob. Don;t let your boobs get too engorged. 

afm- feeling better RE mastitis. Still can feel a lump but hopefully a few more days and it will go! fingers crossed. had a lovely time with in laws, had a nice lunch with them today and a long walk in the park. They just left about 30 mins ago. They just doted over Isa so much, it was lovely. 
Tomorrow my aunt is coming for the day. And then SIL is planning to come one weekend too. Busy busy!
Isa has been restless the last few nights, it's been tough. Last night he did a 3.5 hour sleep in the crib though, but still woke about 3 times


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I wish I could drop the nap! I never try to encourage it and I never have time to put him down for one, so I suspect it'll fall off on it's own sooner or later or he'll get use to sleeping by himself. He generally falls asleep on the couch by himself at some point. If he doesn't then he tends to crash as soon as DH is up. If he takes them earlier they tend to be short because he wakes up upset and wants me to cuddle him back to sleep, but I generally can't. He has been having days without naps more frequently, so fingers crossed. When he does he usually falls asleep between 7-8:30. Which is about the time T is going to bed. He usually wakes up early then, but he's been generally waking up early anyways. 

Hopefully you can get the sleeping arranged how you want it! 

Yeah, it's a tough decision. I don't want to spend a TON although I do plan on having a couple of more children, so at least it will get used again. Or O could just decide to be a real gem and cooperate! Ha.. 


Just got T to fall asleep on his own in the swing with some white noise! Yay! He was tired and fighting it. 

Also going to look at 3 more houses next week. Everything keeps failing us. There is one that is super cute, but kind of small and only two of the bedrooms are on the same floor. Rather I have 3 on the same floor. Does have a lot of extra space due to the basement being finished and I don't think it is including the attic area in the sq footage which is actually the third bedroom. Another I really really like the house, but it's on the busiest street in the town and doesn't have much of a yard. I was looking and I could fence it in to give a little area for the boys to play, but definitely not as much as I'd like. It's been on the market for awhile too so makes me worried I won't be able to sell down the road. The third is nice, but a foreclosure so not getting my hopes up.


----------



## AliJo

Ally/Lite - Ha.. I love my video games/books/movies anything to get my imagination going. I just have no time for any of it! I like to think I'm a gamer, but that status is on a hiatus! I love being a mother more, for sure! 

Ally - Wow lots of visitors! I would love some from time to time, but no one comes over! Some are just too busy so I don't blame them. 

I've just always thought of all the things I'd love to do as a parent. As soon as I got pregnant the first time I was always thinking "I can't wait to show this to my son! I can't wait to do this with my son!" Etc. So I have a list going in my head haha

Yeah, really any time in the crib is. At least keeping them familiar to it will make it easier in the long run I think.


----------



## AliJo

I have to share this real quick

So we got the new Nintendo and I was waiting on a game for it. DH said that he heard that they put a chemical on the game cartridges to deter kids from putting them in their mouths since they're small. I had to try it to see if it was true.. yep.. true.. very bitter. Still on my tongue.


----------



## Angel5000

Okay so today and yesterday Melody won't sleep more than 10 minutes unless she's in my arms or her swing. She slept fairly well at night, but during the day I'm having issues. I feel like I must be doing something wrong. :nope: It's like one day I can get her to sleep and another I can't. WTF.

After my doctor appointment they always give us a paper that outlines things to expect at this age and things to do with baby. Under sleeping it suggested putting baby down while drowsy but awake. I feel like M isn't read yfor that (or I'm just not doing it right). Do any of you do this yet? Or, for those of you with other kids, when does that start to work? 



Lite - Oh yeah we're going through clothes so quickly! She's already outgrown half the 0-3mo clothes that we have. Some brands she's still in 0-3, but other brands she's in 3-6 already! 

newbie - I'm so glad you had a good week back, even if it was a little stressful. Sounds like you have a good idea of what you need to do for when you go back after spring break. Good luck with Z's 2 month appointment. M had 3 shots and an oral vaccine at her 2 month. 

Ali - Sounds like the crib thing is getting a little better. That's great. I also love video games. WI haven't been playing in the last couple months except for games that I don't have to worry about saving, so basically easy things. What game are you waiting for? I'm a little sad because I was playing Final Fantasy 15 before M was born and I don't really have an opportunity to play right now. 

Chemicals on the game cartridges? Wow. Crazy, all the things they come up with now!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - you're not doing anything wrong, and I think you're overthinking it. There is no "right" way to put a baby to sleep. Whatever way is most comfortable for you and baby is the best way. There are many, many babies who won't sleep anywhere but in their mummy's arms. There are other babies who love the crib or bassinet. Yes, there are ways to train them to like something different from what they are used to. But, if you are going against a baby's fundamental personality and desires, then it will be extremely difficult to 'train' them as opposed to a baby who is naturally more inclined to like sleeping by him/herself. In my opinion, going against what your baby naturally prefers is a recipe for unnecessary stress and frustration. In my opinion, if you just go with the flow, a baby WILL improve eventually. Having said that, my dd1 still doesn't STTN! But she most definitely doesn't need to be rocked or nursed to sleep or to sleep in my arms! They all improve naturally eventually with subtle changes - but the timeframe varies immensely! Most moms prefer the forced sleep training approach, so this is just my opinion! 
As for the drowsy but awake, you can try any age but some babies will be more willing than others! You can try putting drowsy but awake and then patting to sleep? 

Can you not play video games while M sleeps in your arms? I found I could read, watch tv, and go on my phone as much as I wanted when I had a baby sleeping in my arms. Now that I have a toddler that is not quite the case haha. 

Ali - weird about the chemical! I hope your ds drops his nap soon if you want him to. I am glad dd at least waited until a few weeks after having V to drop it. I needed to nap during my pregnancy so much and would have died without it! I find I need a nap less now that I have a baby. It is still sad not having that break, but makes it easier to do things in the afternoon and nice to have an earlier bedtime.

Ally - I am glad you are feeling a lot better. I hope that last lump goes away. That does sound like a lot of visitors. I hope you're enjoying that. I find it exhausting haha.


----------



## pompeyvix

Angel - I pretty much agree with everything LL wrote re getting babies to sleep. Some are natural better sleepers than others and unless you go down a forceful sleep training route (CIO/CC) then it's just a waiting game. My Daughter still cannot self settle now without one of us next to her & she is still bedsharing with me and she is 4 and a half years old!! She was hard work as a baby as well and only started sleeping through at 11 months! Jamie on the other hand will sleep pretty much anywhere and can take himself to sleep on his own, which is pretty amazing and I am still pinching myself now as I am just not used to this. We haven't parented either of them differently, Anabella just needed and still needs more help. Jamie of course could change, but right now he can do it. If you haven't already got one, I would buy a sling to wear at home so you can pop Melody in it and then at least you will be hands free. Go with it and she'll get there in her own time.

AliJo - Good luck with the house viewing next week. It doesn't seem you are overly keen on them, but I guess you never know until you actually view one. 
That's great for getting T to sleep on his own :happydance:

Ally - I am so pleased you are feeling better with the mastitis, thank goodness for that! How long did you have it for in the end? Do you think you will stick with breastfeeding?
I am pleased you had a good time with your in laws :)

LL - I am pleased DD1 went to sleep earlier for you and I am sure her naps have a lot to do with that. Naps are the devil in our house, if Anabella sleeps even for 5 minutes in the day, her bedtime is shot to pieces. I spent all day trying to keep her awake (not so hard these days to be fair) and then what seems like forever getting her to go to sleep at night! 
I am glad the movie time went well considering, but I don't blame you for not being too keen to go back anytime soon!
I am pleased you are feeling better since you managed to get out. Being stuck at home for a long time can certainly dampen your mood :hugs:

Newbie - your morning routine will definitely shorten as you get used to it and find a structure that works. Yay for spring break!

slammer - I hope your night last night wasn't too bad in the end and that you managed to get some sleep in bed again.

froggy - good to hear from you! I am glad breastfeeding is going so well. The first few days are hard but I am glad you got through it oK. Sounds like Gage is sleeping some good stretches at night too :)

vrogers - sorry you are cramping. Hope it's just a one off seeing as it's your first period pp :hugs:

Apple - glad the hungry baby formula is working well and you're in a good routine of formula at night and bf during day. I take it he has no problems going from breast to bottle?

AFM - I am probably saying this too prematurely, but Jamie seems to have fallen into a bit of a routine. He is tending to sleep soundly and for long stretches in the evenings. Tonight he was asleep just after 7 and he is still going now. He then tends to have milk every 2/3 hours throughout the evening, then he wakes for a feed around 1.20am between 3.30am and 4am and then again between 6.30 and 7.30am. If he could drop either the of those middle of the night feeds, I'd be very happy! He then tends to sleep very well until mid morning which is great for me as I can get some sleep in then too. He is a lot more alert during the day, so I am pretty sure he has got his days and nights the right way around now!


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - I hope Z does well with his shots tomorrow!

AliJo - I hope you enjoy your game and find time to play it. That's funny that you tasted it! I'm not a gamer at all.

I hope just the right house comes along soon. I wouldn't like to buy a house on a busy road either.

Literati - I'd feel bad about someone else having to hold my baby too, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Its great your friend helped. When I went to the babywearing meeting one of the organizing moms offered to hold Jack while I tried a carrier with a doll they had and though I gave him to her I didn't make it more than a minute without taking him back because he was fussing. I also have to admit I am really not a baby/kid person in general and have zero interest in handling someone elses kid. Kids I'm related to are OK, but others? No thanks. I feel like it makes me kind of a bad person!

That transition to no nap is hard, but so worth it in the end once they get used to it and have a more normal earlier bed time. I call it a success that she fell asleep with Violet crying while you paced! Kids are crazy. I could never fall asleep with that racket, but it doesn't seem to phase them. Maybe with time you can work on exiting the room...like pace outside her door, then move further away, then close the door. Though DD was doing so good going to bed all by herself before the birth, she mostly wants company to fall asleep.now, and DH stays with her when he's home. But we've talked about it, and she knows that I can't stay when it's just me at home. I either offer to keep her door open so she knows I'm nearby, or I give her my own stuffed animal to sleep with (I still have one from childhood, lol).

Ally - yes, she woke sometimes every 45 minutes. It was so horrible. I did try some sleep training, but it did nothing, so gave that up.

Glad you had such a nice visit and have more plans. I wish people would come see me.

Angel - you are not doing anything wrong. Babies are not predictable and there is rarely a rhyme or reason to something working once and not another time. It's extremely maddening though. I agree with Lit and Pompey. Some babies are easy sleepers and some are hard. Just like some adults fall asleep fast and sleep soundly while others take a while to drift off and wake multiple times. It's helpful to think whether any expectation you have of a baby would be reasonable if you were dealing with an adult. What you want and need changes every day. So too for a baby. 

That drowsy but awake idea is horseshit as far as I'm concerned, lol. Great if you have a baby who naturally falls asleep easily - but then you don't even have to try. If you have one that needs help you will drive yourself completely bonkers trying to change them. The only regret I have from DDs first year of life is the worrying I did over her sleep.

Pompey - so nice you have a routine going! It's still all over the place here. Jack is still rarely alert for long. I'm really for things to get more predictable.

AFM - I think nights are going to pretty much follow a pattern of some time.in bed followed by some time in the glider. He just gets so wiggly and gassy around 5 am but settles down when sleeping in the glider usually. Not exactly textbook safe cosleeping, but I feel comfortable with my setup.

Another fussy freaking day here. DH seemed down today and we messaged after he went to work and he's just bummed at the idea of Jacks first year being like Ava's...spending way too much time trying to get him to sleep while he screams at him. I have to admit I'm not having much fun either. Though thank god he doesn't have long fits of crying, the general fussiness off and on all day is super annoying. Seriously, bouncing is the only thing that works. My neck/back are killing me from bouncing, feeding, holding, sleeping in weird positions. Sigh. Trying to remember that he's only a month old and still a newborn. Plenty of time for things to get better.

He did take a 2-hour nap in the mamaroo while DH and DD were out of the house. I laid on the couch and Facebookd the whole time.


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - That's great about Jaime having a routine! He seems like such an easy going baby. I need to track T better. 
I don't think we'll fine "the one" this time around. We did and it was ripped from us. Soo.. we are just hoping to find something nice that gives us enough space and a little growing room. 

Lite - I do and I don't. He gets super fussy without one but if he wasn't then sure. He had a short one today and now he's asleep shortly after 8. What are we going to do for our third pregnancy? I'll get no naps!

Angel - I want to play FFXV sometime. I was waiting on the new Zelda to come in. I'm a Zelda junkie. I like it so far. T didn't take a decent nap so a lot of broken playing time. I do the same with games I don't have to worry about saving. It's hard for me to put in a game with a good story if I can't play for a decent amount of time. 



Boys were both asleep shortly after 8. Moved T to the crib successfully. We shall see how night 3 goes. I'm amazed I made it to night 3 of even trying.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I'm glad the movie went mostly well, it's good you were able to get out and I'm sure it helped having a friend with you. I'm sure it was exhausting! 
Go you for doing bedtime with no help! Sounds like a successful night for the most part. 

Newbie- you do have a busy week! I'm wanting to get some freezer meals together as well and start using the crock pot more. 
I hope Z's shots aren't too bad! 

Ali- it can be so exhausting to try to get babies to sleep! My worst middle of the night wake up was an hour and a half (from 3am-4:30) and I was DONE at the end of that. 
What video game did you get? We played them a lot more before the baby of course, but I still play some! I play left 4 dead (both of them) and zoo tycoon on the Xbox and sims 4 on the computer (that one I haven't played since before baby)- I have weird taste in games after typing that out haha
I'm sure the house hunting is frustrating and you guys are ready to just find a good house and be done with it. I hope the perfect one comes along very soon! 
I laughed at your video game story, that sounds like something I would do! At least now you know for sure :haha: 

Ally- glad the mastitis is getting better! I'm glad you had a nice visit with the in laws and baby Isa had some extra people to love on him. Sorry for the restless nights though! I was telling dh the other day "at least teenagers sleep a lot" and then realized how far away that is and how sad it is to get so excited for something 13+ years away haha

Angel- I really like what literati said about this! I've been having the same issue, so you're not alone and I don't think you're doing anything "wrong", it seems like when it comes to babies for the most part it is whatever works for you and your baby. Sometimes we do the put baby down to sleep while drowsy and sometimes we have to hold her until she falls asleep and then put her down. It can be super frustrating because a lot of times I cannot get Lillian to nap for the life of me and she becomes overtired- she will be awake for hours and I get nothing done. I hope it gets better as she gets older, I'm really not sure! 

Pompey- yay for nights and days not being mixed up anymore! I really can't wait until they don't need to eat so often and during the night but who knows when that will be haha

Slammer- honestly I'm of the mindset "whatever works" and I think the majority of the people that would disagree have never had to try to get a newborn to sleep. I'm not glad you guys are dealing with tons of fussiness, but I am glad I'm not alone! I just read last night crying peaks around 6-8 weeks and told dh "that explains it", on top of the gas and reflux. I'm just not a fan of the newborn stage! 
Yay for the mamaroo! 

Still working on trying to get my milk back, I wish I could be more consistent during the day when it's just me and L at home but I do try to at least hand express and put my nipple with the milk on it in her mouth (she hasn't wanted to latch the past couple times I've tried, although she was not calm when I tried). I do get quite a few big drops when I hand express which wasn't happening this time last week, but CANNOT get the pump to pull any. I was getting 2-3oz when my milk first came in so I'm not sure if it's just not enough or something else. I read relactation takes about equal the amount of time it has been since it stopped, so I do need to give it a few more weeks!


----------



## Ally2015

ali- that is great you got him to sleep on his own! good luck with house viewings. 

thats so funny about the game!

angel-you are not doing anything wrong, isa is the same! one day he's great, the next he;s awful and i struggle with him. The same with nights. One night is good, and the next awful. There is no consistency with him!
i have never put isa down while drowsy, he would just cry i think! i agree with others- every baby is different, you should just do what you think is best or what you want to try!

pomp- about two weeks. I still have a lump, and still on antibiotics. Hopefully a few more days and im all clear. i have a check up on tues at the hospital. Sticking with bf'ing for now as it really helps when he empties my breast. I was planning to bf for 6 months, but im not sure just now. I want to introduce him to formula, but for now i am not fussed and happy to stick to BF'ing. 
i am so jealous of jamie and his routine. i wish isa had one! you are lucky and i hope he carries on this way!

slammer - i can understand your dh feeling bummed! baby sleep is so hard, i can't believe how hard it can be to get babies to sleep, to settle to sleep in cribs etc. fingers crossed he wont be as hard as Ava. 

vrogers0 i am sure it will get easier with the sleep once they are bigger and on solids. thats what everyone tells me! im not a fan of the newborn stage either! my mum, aunt all say the same. After the first few months things get easier and that these are the hardest months. So if we survive these we are doing pretty well i would say :)
good luck with getting your milk back!

afm- Isa woke 3 times, first time was easy, a little feed then straight back to sleep in the crib. The second one he was up from 3-4am roughly, gassy and hungry. Then again at 5.30 till about 6.30 he was moving a lot in crib so i moved him to bed and let him sleep next to me. 
want to try and get out for a walk today, i think i've gained some weight- oops. too much snacking.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - In regards to putting baby down drowsy. That literally never worked for O. Sure I'd lay him own drowsy then his eyes would shoot open and he'd look at me like I betrayed him. Then he was wide awake. 

Vrogers - I generally will play any type of game as long as it's good. I won't touch sport games, though. There are so many games I want to play, but it's been forever since I last touched them. Like.. 4 years back when I started school. Other than Zelda the most recent games I've played are Guild Wars 2, Sims 4, and Recore. We have a lot of games because hubby can still find time to play them.. of course! 

Sounds like you're doing a good job trying to relactate! It sounds so frustrating. I always kind of wondered how hard it would be. I never completely dried up after O was done BF so I always wondered. 

Ally - They always seem to sleep so much more soundly next to you. T can be noisy and restless in the crib and I bring him to bed with me and he is still and quiet.

AFM - Last night went awesome! It was probably a fluke, but I can hope! He went to sleep shortly after 8. Woke up a little before 11 and I got him fed and changed and back to sleep a little after 11. I successfully put him in his crib. He kind of woke up shortly after and I just scooted up next to him snuggled him for a minute and he was back to sleep. He slept there until 3! I only brought him to bed then because I never got around to putting a sleeper on him and his little arms were cold since I couldn't keep them covered. I might have been able to keep him there all night if I would have!

He was also really tired, though. He only had 3 short naps during the day.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- all the wake ups sound exhausting! I told dh when the baby wakes up from her nap and eats I would like us to go for a walk, I had gained 4 pounds at my 6 week appointment since the 2 week visit. Too much snacking and fast food here as well, I feel so gross! 

Ali- I'm the same with sports games. I don't like sports IRL so I don't see myself liking the games. I'm a fan of sims 4 as well! The day we got home from the hospital they added that huge toddler update..of course when I'm unable to play much! 
Yes it is frustrating and super time consuming, I'm just thankful I'm able to hand express a bit and hoping that's a good sign that my milk will keep coming back in! 
Yay for a good night-fluke or not! I'm sure it was nice to get a little more sleep


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - ah yes, even a 5 minute nap with my dd would throw off bedtime as well! So frustrating. Got her to bed at 9 last night, so things are definitely improving. 
That's great Jamie has a bit of a routine. That is handy he sleeps well in the evenings. Violet has the majority of her awake time mid-morning until after lunch, and then from 8:00 pm to 10:30 or 11:00 pm. During that time she won't sleep for more than 5 or 10 minutes, and she's super fussy, so it makes getting dd1 ready for bed and just our evenings in general really stressful. She definitely knows that midnight to at least 8 am is nighttime, but it would be nice if she would settle a bit more in the evenings. 
I was about to say V's sleep had improved some, but last night she was back to every 2 hours with long feeds and needing a diaper change each time. Argh! I hope Jamie drops one of his night feeds soon. 

Ali - I have no idea how we will survive our next pregnancy with no naps! I think that thought scares me more than actually dealing with three kids (although that is going to be insane). Hopefully we are less fatigued next pregnancy? HA ha...Likely, hm? 
Yay for a good night with T In the crib for the first stretch! Hopefully it wasn't a fluke.

VRogers - awww yay!! Did you ever play roller coaster tycoon when you were younger? That one was so fun! I also used to enjoy Sims but I haven't played in years and I have never tried Sims 4. I had Sims 3 though. My sister has a daughter who sleeps a lot more than mine does so she still plays Sims 4 frequently! Hehe. 
You are such a trooper trying to get your milk back. Well done! 

Slammer - haha! I totally have a stuffed animal from childhood still too. :) That's great that your dd is flexible enough that you can be out of the room when she falls asleep if your DH isn't home. I do think eventually we might be able to have dd fall asleep without us in the room. It's progress, anyway. But I'm in no huge hurry. 

I am quite sorry your DH is feeling down about having to spend so much time in the first year putting Jack to sleep. I quite understand! It is so draining wasting so much time getting a baby to sleep. 
Hopefully Jack will improve earlier than your dd did? 
That's great the mamaroo worked for one good nap. Maybe it will work again! I managed to put Vi down in her bassinet once she was in deep sleep this afternoon, and I felt like a free woman! I have had to hold her all day every day this week and as much as I love holding a sleeping baby, it does get tiring after a while! I appreciated being able to move around as I pleased. 

Ally - I hope you managed to get out for a nap. I never ended up leaving the house all day.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I actually didn't sleep well. I couldn't fall asleep, but got a couple of hours before he woke up at 3. I was still sharing the bed of course. O decided he wanted to be pressed up against me all night. 

Yeah I was excited for that update! They're slowly fixing everything that was wrong with it at release. It was a mess at first. I played a little, but definitely don't have time. The toddlers don't have much so I expect more DLC for them. The game is so expensive. I use my SIL's account to play haha.. I bought at least one expansion for it and always plan on getting more for her and she ends up buying before I do. 

Lite - I'm REALLY hoping that O and T are like besties and do everything together and I don't have to do much outside of making sure they're fed, clean, in bed, etc haha. Just fooling myself! I think I should really work on getting in shape before my next pregnancy. The more energy I have going into it the better, I would think. Ugh.. I don't think my weight is falling off very well. I just don't move much in this apartment!! There is no where to move. Everything is just a few steps away.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - the weight isn't falling off me the way I would like it either! It was fast initially but now I am lucky if I lose one pound per week. At this rate it will take ages to lose it all! It is still too cold to go on many walks so I just can't be that active either. I do hope to join an exercise class in April but we will see if I actually do. I didn't have to watch what I ate last time but I might have to this time. :( Blah. 
It probably would help to be active beforehand and then maybe you could exercise more during pregnancy which might give you more energy? Haha I am not optimistic though. I do hope your boys are besties and you don't have to do much. I am hoping that as well. I like how we are both so in denial of what it will actually be like. :p


----------



## newbie2013

I'm refusing to step on the scales until my clothes are fitting comfortably again. that might take a while! and I've been snacking a lot more than I should.

Z did really well at the doctor yesterday. And he hasn't had a fever yet, so that's good. He's up to almost 5kg, which I'm happy about but he's still underweight according to the WHO scale. He's only in the 26th percentile for weight, but 78th for length and a whopping 89th for head circumference! So he is long, skinny and had a huge head! Haha!

Heading to the embassy to collect his passport today. Very exciting!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - haha, that is funny about Z being so tall and skinny with a huge head! :haha: Violet also has quite a large head for her height and weight! Oh well haha. 
That is a good idea not to step on the scale until then. I am SO looking forward to my pre-pregnancy pants finally fitting. My maternity pants are all very baggy and frumpy looking at this point (plus the fact that I am beyond sick of them from the pregnancy), but I just can't squeeze into my pre-preg jeans yet! The only way I can is if I try the "ponytail trick" to keep them closed, but even then they feel uncomfortably snug. I feel like I was in my pre-preg clothes already at this point last time. :( Having said that, at least my tummy is looking a bit smaller these days (still very soft and round) despite the numbers on the scale not changing much. 
Yay for passport! I forget where you are going? Are you going on a holiday? 

AFM - ugh, Rough night last night because V pooped about 9 times in the night! I am so sick of changing diapers! I had spicy food last night and I think it really bothered her! The foods I ate never appeared to affect dd1 so I don't really think about what I eat much, but with V I am starting to think she is much more sensitive to what I eat! She was also horribly gassy when I ate a creamy mushroom sauce for a couple days (not sure if it was the cream or the mushrooms that bothered her). Ugh. 
I had a good day yesterday. I felt a bit cooped up as I never left the house, but DH was great about giving me breaks and trying to make life as easy as possible for me. It is so much easier to deal with dd1 when she has more than one adult to bug. :haha: She is seriously such a demanding child, but she really is a sweetheart as well. I hope we will all adjust soon.


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - while it's good to know better might be around the corner, the thought of fussiness getting worse for the next couple weeks isn't nice, lol! Newborns are so hard!

Sounds like you are making good progress with building up milk! I hope you get more going soon. 

Ally - sounds like a rough night! I hope you had a better one last night. 

Hehehe about the snacking! I'm not gaining, but I'm not losing either.

Literati - I think I'm seeing the same pattern in Jack - some awake time in the morning and then the late evening with fussiness and being in an out of sleep when he does manage to nod off.

Seriously baby sleep is such an exhausting issue. Since DH will be home with Jack when I go back to work he's dreading all the naptimes hell be facing. I bet putting Violet down for a nap felt great! I've put Jack down for three today and its been amazing!

Omg nine poops? That's rough! Jack isn't pooping much at night now. He usually does between 5-7 am. Last night he went all night without a change and it was awesome! I kept fearing hed leak at some point despite being in a size 2 diaper, but it didn't leak.

Great DH was a big help yesterday!

AliJo - that would be awesome if the boys are best buds. I certainly hope they are. I dunno about DD and Jack given the age difference, but definitely hope they play together.

Newbie - that's great Z did well with his shots and hasn't had a fever. Exciting to get his passport too! We have to get Jacks Irish and American passports and have to renew DDs Irish one before we go for a visit in the summer.

AFM - we went to the mall yesterday to get out of the house. It was busy, so DD didn't want to play at the play area because of too many kids, but we still had a good time. Got some delicious lunch too. At least for us...DD just ate fries of course.

Jack was awake for two hours in the evening despite being close to dropping off several times and I was so ready for him to go to sleep! Finally he did and I tried to put him in the rocknplay and that only lasted 20 mins. Fed and bounced him and finally laid down together.and he slept FOUR HOURS. Omg. Too bad DD woke me in the middle of that at 1:15 and I had to get up to tuck her back in bed. But still...it was awesome. He slept another two hours after that and then we moved to the glider at 5:30 I think because he was too wiggly in bed. So a pretty good night!

I'm on my own most of the day. DH has to work 2:30 to close (so basically 12 hours). I've put Jack down in various places for four naps so far and its been amazing to have him out of my arms for periods of time. 

I'm also still not losing any more weight. Still can't wear my rings. Sigh.


----------



## newbie2013

Soft and round describes my belly well - haha! While the number on the scale was acceptable last time I stepped on it, the weight has redistributed so makes me feel different and clothes not for well. Perhaps I will stay exercising at some point... Wow, when will I have time for that?

Slammer, so gotta that you had Jack out of your arms for a while. must have felt good!


Lit, I'm an expat, so it is really important to me that ds has my nationality and passport. We won't use it until summer I don't think, but I wanted him to have it. Dh can get his other passport at any time because it is quick and easy but dealing with the embassy take time. So weird that he'll have a passport for five years with a photo that was taken when he was just 10 days old!


----------



## slammerkin

Seriously, finding time to exercise is very hard especially as a working mom. I couldn't bring myself to take the time away from DD until she was 18 months old. I just felt compelled to spend all my non-working time with her to make up for being away. I'm going to try to get back to it earlier this time, but we'll see.


----------



## Ally2015

Ali- good job on the crib sleeping! Isa is sleeping there every night for at least a few hours. I call that a success so far!

vrogers-i feel gross too, really need to start walking and more exercise really. 

lit- omg 9 poops! that is insane! Your dd sounds like hard work but i am sure she is a sweetie. 

slammer- thatis great you got out the house, i always feel better once i am out. It feels good when baby sleeps somewhere that isn't in your arms isn't it?!

newbie- i am refusing to step on scales too, until i know my clothes fit better!

afm- isa has had 2 good nights, he woke a few times but just took a quick feed and went back to sleep. He's been more awake during the day too and we always manage to get him to sleep in the crib for a few hours which feels great. I like having the extra room in bed!
just about to pop over to a friends house for a few hours. Went on a v brief 15 min walk- it's a start!
Im feeling much better RE mastitis, i have a check up in hospital tomorrow- and i hope everything is ok now.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'll probably need to watch what I eat as well. Like I have time for that! I think we have to be in denial to feel a little less crazy! 
Glad you had a good day! That's too bad that V might be sensitive to what you eat. It would be hard to figure out what to avoid in some cases! 

Slammer - I was finally able to get my ring back on comfortably. The scales aren't twitching, though. I agree on the exercise. I need to figure out something I can do at home that will actually be worth the effort. I wish I had room for a treadmill or something. Hopefully Jack starts to give you longer stretches regularly! T is hit and miss with them. 

Newbie - Thats funny about Z's body proportions! T had a small head compared to his body last appointment. Lets see.. he was 77th percentile for length, 61 for weight, and 26 for head haha

Ally - So glad your mastitis is getting better. I bet that's a major relief. Glad Isa is sleeping well! 

AFM - T slept with me all night the night after his awesome one. Then last night I almost didn't put him in the crib at all because he was restless. I decided to and he slept there for a few hours. I'm sure I will have good and bad nights with the crib. 

He holds and controls his head so well. His head never wobbles anymore and it takes quite awhile for him to get tired from holding it up. Then he just rests his chin on his chest for a second. He's been baring weight on his legs as well. He's growing too quick!


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - glad Isa has had a couple good nights and you get some time on your own in bed. Really hope everything is clears with the mastitis at your appt.

AliJo - I did a strength and intervals program last time called Fit Yummy Mummy (possibly the worst name ever) but the woman who created it isn't making new workouts anymore. Not sure if her old programs are still for sale, but if so I do recommend them. Quick workouts that can be done at home and definitely give results.

Awesome that T is holding his head so well. Jack is gaining strength for sure, but still anxiously awaiting the time when I can just hold him in one arm and not have to worry about his head.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm excited to be able to sit him in a supported seat. He's not quite there. I expect he will be able to at around 3 months. He enjoys sitting up straight so much more than laying back. O was ready for one around 3 months as well so I'm hoping. 

I'll look into them. I think Amazon Prime has some prime eligible workout videos. I guess I can look into them. As long as T is content or asleep I can do them. O will get in the way some, but I know him. He'll be SUPER excited that I'm doing something and "join" then when I sit down or stop he'll be mad at me. He hates it when I stop cleaning.. he thinks it's the greatest thing.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - that's interesting that Jack has a similar pattern to his awake time! It is frustrating how fitful and light their sleep is in the late evenings!? That is when we are tired from the day and could use the time to veg! Oh well - I am sure they will improve. I do admit I LOVE her good afternoon naps! That's great you were able o put Jack down for so many naps yesterday! What a treat! 
That would be stressful for your DH with that looking overhead. I hope he can find a relatively easy way to put him down for naps eventually. When do you go back to work? Are you dreading it or looking forward to it? 
That's great Jack went a whole night without needing a diaper change! I am quite eagerly awaiting that day! Haha. I am guessing with Miss Poopaholic over here it will be quite a while! She was much better last night though but she had a long wake-up where she kept screeching while pooping and passing gas. Seemed like it was quite painful for her. Poor girl. 

Newbie - that really is so weird that the passports last so long with a baby picture! Hopefully they won't question that it's the same kid! Haha. My dd1 also has a baby pic for her passport, but at least she was 8 or 9 months at the time so it resembles her SLIGHTLY more (still not much though). 

Ally - so glad Isa has had a couple good nights, your mastitis is feeling better, and you were able to get out for a short walk! Woohoo! 

Ali - yes, I agree a bit of denial is necessary for us! All parents who want more than 2 kids must have to live with a bit of denial until they are done! Haha. 

Excellent job on T holding his head up so well! 2 months is when my dd1 could completely support her head at all times as well. I am guessing V will be similar as she was born with great neck strength. The nurses all commented as soon as she was born! However, she doesn't get nearly as much tummy time and she is quite lazy when she does, so I think she'll be later on milestones like rolling and crawling...but you never know! 

Newbie/Slammer/Ali etc Re: exercise - it is sooo hard to find time to exercise with a baby (or kids in general)! The best thing I did with dd1 was join an exercise class once a week in the evenings when dd1 was a baby. It was hard for her to go an hour without me, but gave me such a huge break, got me in shape, and helped DH get more comfortable taking care of her by himself. I am ashamed to admit I actually haven't exercised since! Besides walking, of course. 

This time the timing of V's birth didn't work with the class I took last time but I hope to join a Mom & baby and tot fitness class once a week in the mornings, but no idea if I'll be able to drag myself out the door that early! The nice thing is you have your baby with you the whole time, and your toddler goes to the little nursery there and plays with the other toddlers.

AFM - I had a little cry last night about how dd1's life has been turned upside down since having V. I looked at a picture of her the first time she met V and she looked SO happy but so naive and innocent to what sacrifices she would have to make to come. Poor sweet girl! I am determined to be more patient with her and give her more attention from now on. So far so good, but we have only been awake a few hours! :haha: I really am in a much better mood though and feel like I can cope with life a bit better.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - that's hilarious that O loves you cleaning. Maybe old get more cleaning done if DD was that into it. ;)

Literati - I'll go back after 12 weeks, so I think the last week of April. 

I don't even know how I feel about going back to work. It will be different from when I went back with DD because it's a different job and I will still be able to work from home at least two days a week, so that's less stressful. Not looking forward to having to get up early and having to pump. But I think I might be happier for time away/a break than I was with just DD at home.

Poopaholic, lol! Poor V with the painful pooping and gas! I had a long wake up last night too...awake from most of 4-6 because Jack didn't want to settle in the bed, then had to bounce him, then tried to settle down in the glider but he would wake every time I tried to get comfortable with a blanket. Sigh.

I understand the feelings about DD1s life being turned upside down. I teared up for DD the other day when she was trying to entertain Jack on the playmat by jingling a toy over him and DH kind of shouted at her because she was nearly hitting him with it. She got upset and came to me crying. She was just trying to be a good big sister, the poor dear. 

AFM - feeling blah today. Ready for DHs work week to be done. He's on tonight but should be home between 9-10.

6-week checkup tomorrow.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I did play roller coaster tycoon, I completely forgot about that game! I went through a phase where I went back and played sims 3 more often because it has so much more than 4, but 4 looks and runs nicer. I definitely wish I was able to play more, it's a good stress reliever! 
I'm glad you seem to be doing better! Im sure there are some days better than others and right now is hard and everyone is still transitioning, but I bet soon enough you won't remember how it was before and they will be able to interact/play more together! 

Ali- i thought the little toddler potty and high chair were cute, but you are right that they will probably have some kind of DLC at some point! I was impressed that they made the toddler update free and seem like they are really trying to fix things! 

Slammer- I'm sorry you are feeling blah today, that describes today for me as well! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow, hope everything is healing nice and fast! 

We've had a rough couple days. Thursday-Saturday was great, Lillian napped well and wasn't super fussy. Sunday and today have been so bad! She has only napped maybe 30 min since 10am this morning, she's just been fussy and restless and we can't figure out why. She is in a leap right now, so hopefully it's that and she goes back to napping soon! We both need her naps, feels like I'm going crazy


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - T has days like that where he doesn't nap much. Then he has days where he sleeps a lot more. I kind of like it when he doesn't nap as much (as long as he's not super fussy) because then he sleeps better at night. He doesn't like to be put down when he's awake so that makes it the most frustrating. 

Slammer - He turns into a crazy human when I'm cleaning. He kind of helps now. Kind of. If I grab the vacuum he knows things need to be off the floor. So he'll grab his toys or whatever and find a place to put them up off the ground. Of course they don't end up where they belong, but he gets the idea lol

I'm always ready for DH to be done with his work week. Although, it seems like the first day he's off I crash. I'm overly tired and I'm cranky. I think it's just that I know I can relax and instead my body is all "Hey! Here's all this crap you've been holding in so time to make you release it!" 

Lite - I've had those moments! I wanted to get a cute picture of when O met T for the first time, but he didn't even care that there was a baby. Didn't care if I was holding the baby. Heck he didn't even run over and greet me lol.. He was super excited to be in a new place and wanted to check everything out. :dohh: He didn't show interest until we got home. Guess he finally realized we get to keep him lol

I've been a lot better with O the last couple of weeks. I think it just takes a little to adjust. Helps a ton that T isn't fussy like he was. 

AFM - T's 2 month appointment is tomorrow. Poor little guy is going to get shots. I'm actually not eager for them to give him the vaccine that comes oral just because he can't handle big drops of stuff. Guess the nurse will witness first hand his airway issue. Which has gotten A LOT better than when it first was an issue. He still does it, but I can definitely say it's way better now. 

Then we're going to look at 4 houses. I don't think any of them will jump out at me, but we'll see.


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - sounds like a rough day for poor Lillian! Hope she has a better one today. Everyone talks about these leaps and I'm still not in the know with the app or book!

AliJo - good luck with T's appointment/shots and have fun looking at houses. I hope the kids are good for all that running about.

AFM - DD decided to pee in her bed while I was making her hot milk last night. Fun times. Thankfully she has two mattresses - her daybed and the trundle so I could just put her on the trundle and not have to worry about her sheets right away. 

I was expecting a fussy evening with Jack but he basically dozed on the boob all evening. I was able to watch TV and text with my sisters. DH actually didn't get home until nearly midnight and I couldn't stay up that late. Jack woke every two hours, blah. 

Appt at noon today and DH and I might have a Costco "date" lol. Get lunch for cheap and wander the aisles. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - sorry you had a blah day yesterday. When is your DH's work week over? I am already eager for the weekend haha. I was in quite a good and patient mood yesterday and we had a really nice day. But today I am really cranky again and just want some space. It definitely coincided with a much worse night's sleep and dd1 waking up way earlier than usual, so I am sure a lot of it is just flat out sleep deprivation making me such a grump! I just wish dd1 would leave me alone until I finish my cup of coffee in the morning! Haha. 

I am so glad you didn't have much of a fussy evening with Jack! Vi has been less fussy the last two nights and I have been able to watch tv as well! It has been amazing! She is still awake for the majority of the evening and then needs quite a bit of help going to sleep just to wake up 10 -20 minutes later, but it is so much less stressful when they're not screaming their head off at the same time! Woohoo! Of course, Vi annoyingly wouldn't go to sleep for the night until midnight and I have no idea why! It had consistently been 10:30 for a few days so I thought those late nights were 'fixed.' I have no idea what affects her to keep her up later. If I could figure it out I would change things so she would go to sleep earlier. Ahh, idk. I will figure it out someday. 

Sorry your dd peed in her bed!! Do you at least have a waterproof mattress or cover? I hope you and DH get a Costco date! Hehe. 

VRogers - sorry you had a blah day as well. That is unfortunate that L has been napping so little suddenly. I know a lot of babies go through a period of super short cat naps at around 2 months old. I remember hating it with dd1! It does get better eventually but I think it lasted about a month for us. I hope for you it is only a couple bad days. It would definitely make sense if she is going through a leap right now. I hope you don't lose your sanity in the process! 

Ali - that's too bad you didn't get to capture O meeting T for the first time. Sometimes they just done react the way you think they will! I stupidly didn't even get a family pic in he hospital, or even a pic of me, DH and Violet! I felt so stupid after for forgetting that. 

I am glad things have been better with O and T is less fussy. I hope the vaccines go well. I hope house hunting goes well. 


AFM - after over a week of no
Naps, dd1 got up way too early today and now I will have to give her a nap and throw her whole new schedule off. So annoying! There is no way she would make it to bedtime with so little sleep though. I am quite cranky and impatient again today, and I also can no longer visit my sister because dd1 will be napping during that time now. She is also sick with another cold and is so snotty and gross. I can't wait until Violet gets this one too. :( Grr.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- i know Isa has great head control now too. Agree with good and bad nights with crib- thats how it is for me. A good night, followed by a restless bad one. I guess as long as we persist it'll pay off. I mean when he was first born he never slept in the crib and now he sleeps there for hours every night and i try to put him in the crib during the day for naps (but he never lasts long).

lit- i can totally understand why you had a little cry. A new baby changes everyones lives in so many ways. that is interesting about the period of super short naps- do you have any idea why? i am feeling cranky and moody today too and everything is annoying me. 

slammer- i go back start of june to work. im looking forward to it, but anxious that ill be away from Isa. He'll be with my parents though and i can pretty much pick and choose when i want to work. 
how was 6 week appt?

vrogers- i am actually relieved what you said about melody's naps as isa is the same on some days and will hardly sleep and won't nap/ Today he was awake for 4/5 hours straight with really short naps in between that he kept waking from.I felt like i was going mad! i dont know why he does that, but now he has settled with a dummy in his mouth- he must be so tired. Hoping for a long stretch of sleep. 

afm- had appt at hospital re mastitis. She said it is still a little lumpy but they think it will resolve on its own so i can just leave it be. I mean the lump is tiny now in comparison to what it was. I will have another check next week to see, so fingers crossed it will just go on its own now. i feel absolutely fine, no pain or anything and i can BF as normal for now. 

feeling quite tired and cranky, today i had a whole list of things i wanted to do and couldn't do any because Isa didn't nap and if i put him down he just cried.

I was wondering, i intend on bf'ing for 6 months- until i go back to work basically. Did any of you with more than one baby have to transition from boob to bottle and how was it? i sometimes give him expressed milk in a bottle and i find he is so fussy with it and doesn't take it sometimes. i worry he won't take the bottle


----------



## pompeyvix

Ally - I am glad the mastitis has more or less gone now and you are breastfeeding normally again. As for getting Isa on the bottle, I have no real advice seeing as I am feeding Jamie expressed milk full time, but all I will say is that 4 months is still a long way away and so much can change. I'd just keep offering and I am sure he will take it eventually. It's great your employers are so flexible with your working hours, what do you do?

LL - I didnt even know babies could poop 9 times overnight, that is a crazy amount! You must have been pulling your hair out! I am lucky in that I can't even remember the last time Jamie pooped at night, a good few weeks I think. 
Your post about your DD1 really resonated with me and made me feel emotional. I too have a photo of the moment Anabella met Jamie for the first time and her face is just of pure happiness not knowing just how much her life would be turned upside down. I get it I really do. I am sure in the long run, giving them a sibling is the best thing ever even though at times it s hard. Anabella adores Jamie so much, she just gets a bit full on sometimes!
Sorry her schedule has been thrown off with the early wake up time. I hope it's a one off.

Ali - I hope T's shots go OK tomorrow, it is horrible to see them go through it :hugs: I also hope the house viewing goes OK and there is something you fall in love with. 

vrogers - sorry you've had a rough couple of days. I think it is pretty common to have some nice settled days followed by more difficult ones. I need to check out the wonder weeks app, I keep meaning too! Does it tend to tally up with Lillian's settled and rough times?

slammer - I am glad you had a better night last night and managed to actually relax a little, hopefully this is a sign of things to come :) It sucks he woke every 2 hours, but is there a 6 week growth spurt? Jamie has been feeding all day today every 2 hours on the dot and has been fussy inbetween times which is unlike him.
Aw, sorry DD1 got upset the other day after your husband shouted at her for dangling the toy. It happens here too almost every day. Anabella tries to be a great big sister but half the time she ends up getting told off because she is too full on and in his face and I end up feeling so sorry for her :(

newbie - I had to laugh at Z's proportions, bless him!! I am glad you got the passport sorted quickly.

AFM - My post the other day about Jamie falling into a routine was a little premature!! The only definite is that he has his days and nights the right way round which is definitely good!
Jamie has been pretty grumpy and unsettled today when awake,which is quite unlike him. I am pretty sure it is wind/tummy ache as it tends to coincide with when he has milk or just after. He tends to do huge massive poo's every 3/4 days and I think this causes some tummy discomfort. Funnily enough Anabella was exactly the same when she was little!
Anabella had a cold and has been crying tonight as her ears hurt. I hope neither Jamie or I catch it. 
He has been having milk every 2 hours today on the dot pretty much. Not sure if he's having a growth spurt... is there one around 6 weeks?
Got his 6 week check on Thursday.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - DH works fri-mon, so he's done now, woot! 

No doubt you are suffering from lack of sleep and that has a huge effect on your mood. I handled morning/wakeup time on my own yesterday and felt very accomplished for it - if you're doing it most days and then add in DD waking early...poor you! I did find when DD was dropping her nap or would almost be an every other day thing...up early one day and need a nap, up late the next day and not take one.

Yes I have waterproof covers on all the beds, thank goodness!

I really hope DD1s cold is short-lived and that V doesn't get it too!

Ally - I went back to work at 13 weeks with DD but kept up BF and she got pumped milk. She didn't love the bottle, and there were days she didn't eat much, but she eventually got on it fine. I imagine it's a bit different if you're transitioning not only to bottle, but also from breast milk to formula. DD was able to make up for any times she refused a bottle by eating more from the boob at night. I imagine things will go fine for you though with a little patience and persistence. 

Pompey - there is definitely a six week growth spurt! I hope Jamie is back to his laid back self tomorrow.

AFM - had my 6-week appt and doc said things look good, but not 100% healed yet. The painful spot I have she said was a bit of granulation but she thought it would heal in another 1-2 weeks. Said to wait to have sex until then - AHAHAHA. As if I'm even close to having sex! I'd say it will be another six weeks before I'd even try. DHs vasectomy and follow up may be done before we even have sex, lol.

We had a nice lunch afterward. DH wanted to go a little classier than Costco, lol so we went to an Irish place we like.

Were considering (probably will) putting DD into daycare five days a week instead of her current three. I think it would be good for her to have more learning time and activities, since we kind of suck at keeping her entertained and off the TV right now. Waiting to hear from our provider how much it would be, but she said it wouldn't be that much more.

DH has gotten some smiles from Jack and I haven't gotten any! Not fair!

The weather is so crazy here. 40 degrees one day and 64 the next!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Our mattress is ruined thanks to O wetting through. We have a waterproof cover for it, but he would get that soaked, then I'd pull it off and he'd do it again before we could get it washed.. ugh! I'm not too concerned about it since it's a cheaper mattress and I hate it now. It causes me so many back problems. I should have more than one cover, but oh well. 

The daycare idea sounds like a good one. I definitely wish I could interact with O more and I just can't. I know he would benefit from a daycare, but just can't yet.

Ally - When I had to get O on the bottle it was a nightmare. I had to run over on my lunch to his daycare that I had him in for a short while to get him to take the bottle. He eventually started taking it, but not well so he didn't eat much while I was gone for awhile. This was with breast milk. We tried different bottles as well till we found one that he liked most and stuck with that one. 

O was also bottle fed pretty much right out the gate along with being breastfed for the first 3 months. Then school was done and I went strictly breast to get my supply up. This lasted about a month or so. Well time comes to go to work and that's when I had the bottle issues and had to change type.

T is taking the bottle fine, but the problem with him while I'm gone is he won't use a bottle to comfort himself on. He wants to be nestled up to me to fall asleep when he's cranky. He doesn't always need the breast but often he wants it. This makes it a nightmare when he's tired. 

You might experiment with other bottles and see if he likes others more. If he does stick with that one to make the feeding more pleasant. It's hard to say how it will go. I've seen people try to bottle feed from day one and babies do fine till the mom goes back to work then they start refusing. It's very stressful so hopefully you don't have to through it. 

Pomp - Hopefully Jamie gets back to his old routine for you! Does sound like a growth spurt. I'm sorry Anabella isn't well. That has to be hard. DH is sick now and I'm worried about him spreading it as well. Thought we were in the clear. 

Lite - We can't escape the illnesses. DH is sick now again and I'm just like "Great, another round!" Thankfully T has not been sick yet. I know it's just a matter of time. 
Don't worry about the pictures.. I honestly don't have a family picture period.. ugh.. I hate pictures of myself because I have horrible self esteem and I hate seeing myself in pictures because I always look way worse than I thought. I need to get one.. I feel guilty that I don't have a family picture with just O.. 

AFM - T did not like his legs being held and coupled with being poked 3 times he was not a happy baby. Thankfully he calmed down pretty quick. He didn't weigh as much as I thought he would. Either my scale didn't read right (very possible) or he hit that growth spurt and slowed down. He's 24 inches long and 13.5lbs! So he's half an inch and half a pound bigger than O was. I like to compare haha

He was really cranky a little bit ago. I went ahead and gave him Tylenol and got him to sleep. 

We saw 4 houses. 2 are definite no and then 2 we liked. We aren't sure we're going to go ahead and move forward on either or not. We're both pretty much agreeing on one of the two. So we have a house we may potentially go for. Need to talk about it more. It has a big fenced in back yard which I'm super excited about. It comes with a pool we think. I mean they COULD take it and if they do, oh well. I'm iffy about it anyways. Too many worse case scenarios go through my head. The layout isn't very open and there is only two bedrooms on the same floor. I can manage, but it's definitely a bummer. It's a cute house and the neighborhood is clean and quiet. It does have a third room up in the finished attic which is huge. Then the basement is partially finished with regressed windows so it's really nice. Enough room overall, but I wish it had more on the main floor. I don't see us lasting more than 5 years in it.


----------



## newbie2013

Pools are always risky, but can be so much fun with kids. Is the pool fenced off appropriately? Is the gate an auto close gate? Enjoying a pool safely is all about teaching your kids to stay away unless they are properly supervised and teaching them what to do when they fall in the water. Even young babies can learn how to get to the surface and float. There's a baby swimming campaigner in Australia, can't think of the guy's name, who advocates getting babies as young as six months in the pool and knowing how to be safe, maybe even younger than six months. You'd have to ensure the pool was fenced separate from the rest of the yard and work with your kids to enjoy it safely. I loved growing up in the water. We swam and played almost every single day all summer long. It is a responsibility, though. Good luck house hunting!

I'm not looking forward to ds wetting the bed! He hasn't done it yet, although he's come close to completely filling the nappy. He has sicked up a few times, though. I ordered a mattress protector online for dh to bring back from Australia, where he is for a work conference. If it is good, I'll get another when I'm there in summer.

Slammer, my mum and the secretary at work got so many more smiles than I did for the first few days. I am now finally getting to see his smiles. They melt my heart. Dh hasn't seen any yet because he's been away, so can't wait for him to come home for some smiles. 

Ali, T is way heavier than my skinny boy and about the same age. I'd love ds to be a bit chunkier. He's so skinny right now. He's long enough for 3-6 month clothes but they're baggy on him. I got all of his 3-6 month clothes out yesterday because he's grown out of some of his littler clothes. He'll have to wear them even if they're too big!

Afm, I'm shamelessly taking advantage of my mum today. I'm at the hairdressers getting my hair cut and coloured while she's at home with Z. There's nowhere for her to walk around here, so it was easier for her to be at home. She doesn't mind but I feel a bit guilty leaving him with her. It is only for a couple of hours, but still. I have left it as late in her visit as I could so that I could get away with not going again until dh has lots of confidence in taking care of ds alone for a while.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - if you go for that house I hope you get it! 

Newbie - glad you're getting the smiles now. I could do with some heart melting right now! 

Hope you enjoyed getting your hair done. When does your mom leave?

AFM - Well I've been feeling it coming for days since my upper back has been feeling sore and strained from feeding, carrying, and sleeping weird - it's finally gone out/seized up. I've had this happen a couple times a year for the last few years. Makes it painful to tilt my head back or turn it. Never saw a doctor about it before, but finally decided to today. I'm going to get physical therapy to hopefully figure out how to avoid this happening again. Makes taking care of the kids painful.

I did take Jack out for a 25 minute walk in the carrier today despite my neck/back. It was good to be outside. DH and I were kind of blah today because Jack was a bit of work.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm dreadful at posting regularly even though I am reading. I'll reply properly later. Melody has been giving me fits about napping so I don't get to be on long. But I just wanted to pop in and we are still here ;)

Oh and today during tummy time play Melody rolled onto her back. And every time I put her on her tummy she rolled back! I didn't think 2 months was old enough for that. :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I really have no idea why lots of babies have such short naps at 2 months! Just something I have observed. I am sure it doesn't happen to everyone. 
Sorry you were feeling cranky and annoyed the other day. I wish we could all catch up on sleep and get a bit of a break. I hope Isa takes a bottle well. 

Pompey - aww, I'm glad/sad you can relate. Nice to know I'm not the only one feeling like this, but I am sorry you're having to have these mixed feelings as well. I am sure you are right that later on it will get to the point where they are such good friends and we will see what a great thing it was for them. Before I had V, I read a few articles about having a second baby and they all claimed before you would worry about the attention not being on the first as much, but once you had your second all those fears would wash away and you would realize you had given them an amazing gift. Well, I know she loves her sister and it's a great thing I had her, but I am thinking it will be a bit longer before those feelings of guilty/sadness go away. 
I bet Jamie is going through a growth spurt. Then again, V now consistently nurses every 2 hours all day every day now. She does tend to go a bit longer at night though (but not always). I hope Annabella feels better soon and that Jamie does not catch it! 

Slammer - I am so glad for you that your DH is finished his work week! I hope whatever decision you make re:daycare is one you are happy with. My dd1 definitely doesn't get a lot of enriching activities at home these days and does watch too much tv. There are definitely positives to daycare! 
Will Jamie just be with your DH at first, or when will he go to daycare?
That is reassuring to know it can be normal to go back and forth between nap/no nap for a while. Dd1 was up early and needed a nap again today. I am finding the transition a little frustrating, but I was grateful for the break mid-day. I napped yesterday with her as well.
So sorry about your back! I was just going to ask today if anyone else's back was sore from all the bouncing to sleep. Mine definitely is, but thankfully it hasn't seized up like yours. I hope the physio really helps. 

Ali - sorry none of the houses you looked at were quite perfect, and that your DH is sick once again! It's so frustrating when everyone in the family gets sick so often! Blah!!! 
Poor T hating his shots. Can't blame him! You should definitely get yourself in some pictures even if you don't feel all that confident about your looks. I think looking back, you will be happy to see pics of yourself with the kids! But don't feel bad about not having family pics with just O. It is what it is! 

Newbie - good for you getting your hair done! You shouldn't feel guilty at all, and it's a good idea to take advantage of the help while you still have it. I am at the point where all the offers to help are gone, and I am left going days and days on end without showering or getting a proper break. I feel pretty ragged! So enjoy the break - you deserve it! 

Angel - good for M rolling front to back already! That's definitely early. My dd1 actually started rolling front to back at three days old! I couldn't believe it. It wasn't a fluke because she kept doing it. She was extremely early with all her milestones. Sounds like M might be too! :)

AFM - I had a hard day and am feeling stretched very thin (while still looking quite fat :p). Tomorrow is the day my SIL is taking dd1 for a couple hours in the morning, so hopefully that will be a nice break for me. I can't believe how tired I am in the mornings. Every AM I wish I could just sleep forever! I do perk up eventually but I wish I could get more rest.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- I'm glad you were able to have a little down time! Also the costco date actually sounds like fun, these days I would love even to go to the grocery store alone with dh haha
I hope everything keeps healing! Glad you guys were able to have a nice lunch together 
I hope adding daycare days is able to pan out, I understand why you want to! 
Hopefully you get some smiles soon, little stinker haha 
Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about your back! Good for you for the long walk though, walks always make me feel refreshed with the exercise and being outside 

Literati- ugh I'm sorry about the cold, poor thing! Hopefully it's gone soon and nobody else in your house catches it. 
Oh my goodness, I relate to you so much on being so tired in the mornings. This morning after I fed Lillian and she was yawning/fighting her so, I was like 'no you're GOING to nap' so I did the whole bedtime routine (most naps she is on me while I'm in the living room, or sometimes in her swing) and thankfully she took a good long nap and I got a little more broken sleep. I sure do miss sleeping as much as I wanted! I hope tomorrow morning goes well for everyone, enjoy it! 

Ally- I'm sorry you're going through it too as it is exhausting, but I'm glad it's not just me! I hope it doesn't last long for us both 
That's awesome mastitis is getting better and you are still able to BF! 
I'm right there with you on not being able to get much done. I'm trying to go easy on myself and realize not much will get done other than on weekends when dh is home, and hoping it gets better once she grows out of the newborn stage. It gets quite taxing to feel like I'm attached to a tiny person all day. 

Pompey- I actually opened the app the first day of her second leap and told dh "this explains a lot!" The first two leaps have seemed right on track. I'm not sure how accurate it's supposed to be (I haven't read much about it, just someone's recommendation to download it) but I like that the app tells me what she's learning, signs she is in the leap, new abilities she may have after the leap, and how to help comfort her. It's definitely interesting! 
It seems like with babies something is always changing, just when I feel like we're falling into a routine and I'm getting the hang of it, something flips!
I'm sorry both little ones seem to be feeling unwell! Seems like sickness is making quite a few rounds. Good luck at his check up! 

Ali- it's nice to know to expect some crankiness. Poor little things have no clue that getting stuck is for their own good, I imagine I'm going to have a hard time. 
The house sounds nice but I get why you want more rooms on the main floor. Definitely a decision to take time with, whether to take the house you both like or keep looking for one with more room and I can imagine y'all just want to be done with the searching already 

Newbie- I don't think you should feel guilty at all, but I think I would feel the same way. I'm glad you are able to do something all for you like getting your hair done, you deserve and need to get away from the mom role every now and then! 

Angel- no worries, we all definitely have our hands full! That's crazy melody is rolling already! We haven't gotten that here yet

Dh's bday is next weekend and I am wanting to go to his fav Mexican place for dinner. I haven't left Lillian with anyone other than dh, and the longest is 2-3 hours while I went to target with a friend. I know we both need it, I've definitely been feeling completely spent, the newborn phase has been a handful for me with the reflux! I told dh I would think about letting someone keep the baby while we go to dinner (and maybe even target) but no promises! As much as I would LOVE a baby break, it makes me anxious to think of someone else feeding her, loving on her, dealing with the possible reflux, etc. Maybe that's a ftm thing, or I'm just crazy? :haha: 
Lillian's 2 month appointment is Friday, and she is officially 2 months old tomorrow. Time is flying! I will say I am ready for her to be a couple months older, interacting more and not quite so "newborny" as I tell dh. I'm sure I'll be eating my words when there are new challenges but oh how I am not a fan of this stage!


----------



## slammerkin

Angel - way to go Melody! I think DD rolled front to back at the same age. Then back to front at 5 months.

Literati - Jack will stay home with DH for close to a year, maybe less depending on what kind of baby he turns out to be. If he's very sociable we might put him in earlier. DD was petrified of other people so it was definitely right to keep her home until almost a year. Even once DD started talking she was mostly silent at daycare unless she was alone with our provider (she goes to an in-home daycare so there were only two other kids there). Our lady has two school ages sons herself and they didn't even believe that DD talked - one afternoon when it was just DD there she sent her boys upstairs to hide/listen and only then did they hear DD talking to her!

Yes, dropping naps is always frustrating! Maybe you can get a nap in with Violet today while DD1 is with your SIL? I feel you on being sooo tired in the morning.

Vrogers - our Costco date will have to include Jack as well, lol. Hopefully he'll just sleep in the carrier. Maybe well do it today.

It's totally normal to fear leaving your baby with someone else. We seriously didnt leave DD for a date until she was six months old and then it was a very long time before we did it again. But you should do it so you can enjoy a night out!

I am totally also looking forward to a few months from now! Not enjoying the newborn period. I relished every new milestone and phase with DD, never really missing the earlier stages.

AFM - DH fell asleep when he put DD to bed last night so I was on my own, but thankfully Jack just slept on the boob for the evening and I was able to get him off me briefly to pump and get ready for bed. In bed around 10:30! No long stretches but oh well.

My neck is a little better. Usually takes maybe 4-5 days to be back to normal.

I feel like the most out of shape person ever! My hips and back are sore from just that 25 minute walk yesterday! I really need to do it more often to build up some semblance of fitness. At least to not feel like such a weak old lady!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - it's not just a FTM thing! It's hard to leave a baby with someone other than you or your DH! We are supposed to be going to a concert at the end of this month, and I am having major anxiety about leaving V! I am still not even certain we will go. If we do, we are going to be insane and get BOTH my mom and MIL to babysit because we don't trust one person to handle both! :haha: 
Don't worry - I can assure you that getting household tasks done is WAY easier as they get older, and especially once they are mobile. I remember when dd1 finally started crawling and I could suddenly do so many things! That was a nice stage. I also understand it being draining being attached to a tiny human all day long! I totally agree. I find V much easier to deal with than dd1, but even when I get a break from dd1, I feel a bit drained and stifled from having to hold V so much and not being able to just get up and do stuff. I absolutely love holding her, but all day every day can certainly wear on you after a while. Hang in there! 
Unlike you and slammer, I actually prefer the newborn stage. It's so amazing! I like when they sleep all the time. I already miss the first couple weeks haha. But there are definitely aspects that get easier as they grow, and it is so fun to interact with them more and have them interact back. However, I found other aspects got a lot more challenging so because of that I want to just cherish and soak up the newborn stage while it lasts! 

How is L's reflux doing? Has she had any more major improvements with the meds? 

Slammer - thanks. Getting dd1 ready to go woke me up a lot, so I am totally just going to veg and watch Netflix instead of napping. It is hard for me to nap in the mornings once I am actually up. 

That is great Jack can just be with DH for the first year or so. Also nice with your dd in daycare that DH can just focus on Jack, especially since he is so hard to put to sleep!! 
My DH also fell asleep putting dd1 to bed last night, but oh well! I am glad it wasn't too bad for you. 

I hope you can get back in shape soon! 

AFM - so, dd1 is gone for a couple hours (probably not even quite 2 hours total), and I am so excited to watch Netflix! Other people would probably put away the million piles of laundry that need sorting...but nope, I am just going to be lazy! :) Oh- and Violet went the WHOLE NIGHT WITHOUT POOPING!!!! It's a miracle! I actually dragged myself out of bed and changed her at one point only to discover there was no poop. Then couldn't fall back asleep after so that was maddening, but hopefully she will keep this up in the future! Enjoy your day, everyone!


----------



## Ally2015

pomp- i'm technically a student, but completing my phd which i get paid for.. so basically as long i complete my thesis i can work how i chose to in terms of hours and days. But i want to stick to something concrete otherwise i'll never finish lol. 
I'm glad Jamie has his nights and days the right way round, Isa does too he is not awake for extended periods at night- bet i jinx myself now! there s a growth spurt at 6 weeks, i'm sure thats why he is feeding more! 

slammer- Glad everything is pretty much healed up! funny about the sex. I was ready for sex a few weeks after birth! shame about your neck but glad it is getting better. Hopefully the physical therapy will help. 

ali- thanks for advice. I have tommee tipee bottles which are supposed to be shaped like a nipple, but it might be worth trying a different bottle type!
baby t sounds like he is thriving with that weight. Isa is 11 pounds 8, and i t hink his weight gain has slowed down too. In the first few weeks he gained crazy amounts, and now it is roughly an ounce a day. Good luck with houses- sounds like you have lots to think about. It's hard to find the perfect home.

newbie- smiles are lovely. And it is so great you took advantage of your mum and went and did something for yourseld. It is important.

lit- mornings are hard, you are doing great though. enjoy your netflix session! i wouldnt bother with laundy either haha. 

vrogers- i know- i feel like i am attached to a tiny person who is so demanding! i haven't left Isa either and its because of his reflux also. I dont think i could yet, maybe in another month or so. I feel the same about looking forward to him being a couple of months older but i will probably miss this stage when that comes!

afm- isa's reflux was getting better but it seems to have come back with a vengence the past few nights. He has been very cranky, tired and cried a lot. I've booked him to see someone who does cranial osteopathy in babies. I read that can help with reflux in babies. Thats on saturday, will see if it helps.

Isa crying, so got to go, not got time for a full update. xx


----------



## pompeyvix

Ally - When do you finish your Phd and what is your plan from then?
Sorry Isa's reflux seems to have returned, what a pain! I hope the cranial osteopathy helps him.

LL - Yay for watching some Netflix, what did you watch in the end? I've just finished watching Stranger Things on there which I thought was brilliant.
And thank goodness for a night with no poop :happydance:

slammer - Glad your neck is a little better.
My husband always falls asleep when he puts Anabella to bed. In fact I can hear him snoring now as he put her to bed tonight. I find myself on my own most evenings as he goes to bed early anyway as he is up for work early, yet because of my pumping schedule I don't tend to get into bed before 11. 

vrogers - It is hard leaving a newborn with someone else other than you or your DH, you are certainly not alone there. All I can say is that it gets easier as they get older. I hope you have a nice time at the mexican restaurant for your husbands birthday, it is nice to have a change of scenery. 

Ali - Any further thoughts on the houses?

AFM - I don't know how I've got through today to be honest. Jamie was awake at 11.30, 1, 3, 6 and 8 last night and I done every feed I couldn't go back to bed this morning either as I had to take Anabella to preschool and then we had health visitor at 11 and I had loads to do before she arrived. 

Jamie was such a grizzle bum this morning, just unsettled and cranky and crying. I couldn't seem to calm him down I managed to get him in the swing for a bit which calmed him a little, but he wasnt happy at all bless him! However by the time the health visitor left just before midday he was calm and chilled. He certainly has been doing some growing over the last week as he has put on over a pound in a week! I thought as much as he has upped his milk intake and he just feels noticeably heavier and he is filling his 0-3 month clothes much better. 

He has been sleeping pretty solidly since 4pm. We were out at the park for a chunk of the afternoon and he was awake for a lot of it so I am wondering if it wore him out! He is sleeping peacefully which is good , just hoping for a good night tonight.


----------



## AliJo

Apologies in advance for missing anything and typos. I'm on my phone. 

Pomp - That does sound really rough! The hasn't been sleeping today. Just a couple of short naps and he's definitely tired. DH is home with him while I'm doing laundry so I'm sure he's not enjoying it. He's sleeping really well at night, though. 

DH wants to try to get one that we viewed. I'm iffy on it but I don't think the right one will come along any time soon and we can't keep waiting. It provides a lot of space overall, but I do miss out on a couple of things I wanted. I wanted a bigger kitchen which I can get over that one easily but I wanted 3 bedrooms on the same floor. There is one on a different level and two on another. For now it's fine but I don't think I'll like it much down the road when we have our third. Does have a huge fenced in yard, privacy fence even, and is on a quiet street. Is a few blocks away from the railroad but it's about the same where we are now. 

Ally - I had those and the Avent natural ones. He liked the Avent Natural at first but then he would not take it later. Never liked Tommie Tippie.. I was able to get him to take the Playtex Drop-ins though. T takes the drop in as well but he's sloppy with them. I have a Mam laying around somewhere that I never tried. I guess some breastfed babies like those.

Lite - I hope V continues to go at least most nights without a BM! The rarely does anymore but when he does I dread it because there is a good chance he'll wake up fully.

Vrogers - I'm pretty sure I'll end up just settling with less for now. It's not going to be our forever home so I need to chill on having everything I want. 

I definitely don't want to leave T with anyone other than DH right now. Even with O I'm very iffy about leaving him with some people. I always feel better when DH has my boys than if someone else has them. 

Angel - They definitely can roll over that quick, sometimes sooner! I mastered back to front before front to back. He did it pretty early. I know it was earlier than the expected age. 

Slammer - Glad you are feeling a little better. Walks kill me as well. I don't hurt as bad as when I was pregnant but it definitely isn't comfortable. That will be a great thing about getting a house, I'll have more room to move inside and can actually get something to workout with at home. Plus having a yard to play with the boys will be great. Also if I do go for this one the pool would be good for a little exercise. Laundry is also in the basement so I would have to use stairs often lol

Newbie - It would be fun to have, but I would definitely want to make it way safer. It isn't safe at all at the moment. I'll gate it and get a safety cover for sure. I may even get fencing that goes around the top of the pool. It's off a deck but the deck doesn't go all the way around. 

AFM - DH wants the house. I'm iffy.. I think I'll end up just settling for it, though. I like it I just wish it had a couple more things on my wish list.

T hasn't been sleeping much today. I'm at the laundromat and DH has him. I'm sure he's losing his mind. He hasn't figured out how to get him to fall asleep easier. He generally wants me to fall asleep when he's really cranky. Hopefully theyou work something out together soon because I go back to work next week. Ugh. Just one day the first two weeks at least. 

Not much else going on yet. Debating on putting T in size 3 diapers at night because he keeps soaking through. 

Sorry again if I missed much. I'm sure I did.


----------



## slammerkin

All these husbands falling asleep putting the kids to bed! Too funny. I miss when I would just pass out with DD sometimes at night before getting pregnant. 

Literati - I'm also curious what you were watching! I just finished the Ken Burns Civil War documentary series and have been watching episodes of Escape to the Country since.

Hooray for no poop! Boo to not being able to sleep afterward. :(

Ally - sorry to hear Isa has been more unsettled. Poor babe!

Pompey - poor Jamie being so fussy! Must be connected to a growth spurt indeed. Jack is outgrowing his three month things as well!

AliJo - I'm sure the bedrooms not all on one level will be a bit annoying, but you will surely enjoy the bigger space overall. And being in a good neighborhood is very important. 

AFM - today was a good, chill day. Mostly watched TV and nursed. Took a little nap on the couch with Jack. We did go to Costco and wandered a bit. Jack seems to be enjoying being in a carrier while awake more these days. He was awake a while and then fell asleep. Played with DD in her sand table when she came home from daycare. We'll see how the evening and night go.


----------



## Ally2015

pomp- well i was supposed to finish this october, but i added 6 months on for maternity leave, so by next april really. I still have the option of adding another 6 months off but i really want to get it done. As for after, im not sure. if dh can find a better job with more pay i will take some time off, if not, i will look for some teaching work.
sounds like you had a rough night, but well done to jamie on his great gains! i hope you get a chance to catch up on some rest today.
that is funny about your dh falling asleep putting anabella to sleep. 

ali- i got a free sample of a MAM one, i might try that with some expressed milk later to see how he takes it. It is quite exciting that you might be going for this house! could you delay it and spend more time looking for houses or do you need one now?

slammer- sounds like you are having a nice chill day. hope the evening and night went well. 

afm- got my period today. its definitely my period. GAHH- i honestly thought i wouldn't have to deal with this. A few weeks ago i had a period too, that one had no cramps. this one does and feels almost like my pre pregnancy ones. Damn it.
I actually feel quite well rested,isa has been sleeping better at night. Some nights he wakes every 2 hours, other nights he might go 4 hours or so asleep. but either way he isn't fussy and has a quick feed then goes to sleep.
last night dh and i had a panic moment. I put isa in the crib and about 1am i felt dh move in bed towards me and i immediately panicked and shouted where is isa. I thought he was in bed between us, and we looked under the covers and in the bed, and then realised he was in the crib. Oh my god we both really freaked out. But he was peacefully asleep in the crib hahaha. 

whats everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone for the reassurance about our sleep problems. A lot of friends/family kept telling me to just let her cry it out and I can&#8217;t/won&#8217;t do that. But I had a great chat with a friend of mine on Monday. She&#8217;s got 4 kids (20 and 17, and two &#8220;oopsies&#8221; while TTA &#8211; 2 years and 5 months!) and she&#8217;s had great success getting all 4 to sleep well and sleep through the night (6+ hours) by 3 months old (and only the first did it on her own the others needed some &#8220;help&#8221;). She gave me some pretty helpful advice. The most important being consistency and routine. So now I make sure to do the same thing before every nap and bedtime: swaddle, turn on the heater/fan and the shower white noise machine, bounce her on the yoga ball and sing the same lullaby. Melody falls asleep in under 5 minutes most of the time, 10 min sometimes but almost never longer. :woohoo: The hard part is getting her to stay asleep. I put her down in her bassinet and tuck an extra blanket around her because the swaddle sack we are using is too big width wise, but the size smaller is way too small length wise (tall skinny baby). Monday she wouldn&#8217;t say asleep more than 5 minutes once I put her down, by evening I got one 30 minute nap from her. Tuesday was 10 minutes and then in the afternoon I finally got a 30 and then later a 45 minute nap. The third day (yesterday) was the same 10 minute thing all morning, but I got three 45 minute naps in the afternoon/evening, AND at night time she slept 2-4 hours and after night time feeding went back in her bassinet and slept well! 

I&#8217;m so excited! I don&#8217;t mind cosleeping but I prefer to have my bed back, especially as it&#8217;s just a queen and the foam mattress is soft enough that my weight makes a dip that causes her to roll up against me &#8211; so there&#8217;s no space and I am always hot! So morning nap time isn&#8217;t getting better as quickly as I&#8217;d hoped but afternoon and night are quickly getting better. :woohoo: 


As for comments on exercise &#8211; DH and I renewed our membership at the Y this weekend. We haven&#8217;t actually GONE yet, but I&#8217;m hoping to start this weekend. I need to start doing some exercise, not just because I want to lose weight but because I miss the energy and strength that I had before pregnancy! I think we&#8217;re going to go Sunday and swim some laps. 


Lastly &#8211; I received verbal confirmation that I will be allowed to extend my maternity leave for another month. We got some news that, in addition to my mother&#8217;s illness, my MIL was diagnosed with lung cancer last week. :nope: She was one of our back up sitters. HR emailed me the form this morning so I&#8217;ll fill it out and send it off and once my principal signs it then I&#8217;ll send to HR and then the superintendent has to sign and the board has to approve it. So much bureaucracy. But my union rep assures me that once the principal and superintendent have agreed the board part is formality. It&#8217;ll be a rough month, no pay and I&#8217;ll have to pay $1200 for my insurance that month instead of the normal $300, but without a sitter that&#8217;s the easiest option. My sister will take over full time baby-sitting May 1 and I&#8217;ll return then. 


Lite &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry you had a hard day. Sounds like you&#8217;re having a few of those. I can relate to the tired feeling in the morning. It takes a long time before I feel awake. 

I&#8217;m in the same place &#8211; pregnancy clothes look too baggy but I can&#8217;t fit into my prepregnancy jeans. I&#8217;m in a lot of leggings lately. :haha: 

OMG 9 poops in one night?! :wacko: And girl, enjoy the Netflix time! You deserve a few hours of chill time. Laundry can wait! :) 

Ali &#8211; Ooh my DH is a Zelda junkie. He really wants the new Zelda game. How are you liking it so far? 
Wow, T is so big compared to Melody! And I thought she was tall (dr says she&#8217;s in 95% for height). At her appointment she was 23 inches and 10lb 15oz. I can&#8217;t imagine 13lbs already! 

The house sounds nice, but I agree pools can be risky. I&#8217;m assuming it&#8217;s above ground? Is it the kind that require a ladder to get in? My sister and BIL have one and when their daughter was younger they would take the ladder off the pool and put the whole thing INSIDE the pool. Since it was only 4.5 feet deep they could reach over the edge and grab the ladder and pull it out when they wanted to, but she couldn&#8217;t so there was no accidental climbing in. They of course also worke don teaching pool safety but my niece is really headstrong so they wanted extra precautions. 

Slammer &#8211; Melody is doing much the same thing, not having a lot of diaper changes at night and then pooping sometime between 5-7am. DH changes her at 5am when he gets up to get ready for work and she&#8217;s usually just a little wet lately and then when we get up around 7am she&#8217;s poopy and really wet. 

Ally &#8211; Sounds like the mastitis is really improving! I&#8217;m so glad! But that really sucks that you&#8217;ve got your period! Ugh. 

Slammer &#8211; That&#8217;s good that you&#8217;re mostly healed but it does suck that you&#8217;ve still got some painful spots. I kind of laughed when my doctor asked if we&#8217;d had sex yet. I&#8217;m only just starting to think about it, and then I can&#8217;t figure out where we&#8217;d have the time! :haha: The daycare thing sounds like a good idea. More Interaction might be good for her!


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- glad to hear it's not just me, everyone around me (dh and family really) have been acting like I'm crazy for not leaving her with someone yet. Also glad I'm not the only one who isn't a fan of the newborn stage, I follow several people on social media who have newborns and they all act like it's amazing ALL the time and I just roll my eyes and scroll past haha 
You are definitely not the most out of shape, I'm right there with you! I wish I could find more time to work out but if I have free time, working out is like the last thing on my mind 
Yay for a chill day, and especially for the nap! I love any chance I can get a nap in, it can make a huge difference. I hope the night was good as well! 

Literati- you've made me feel better about both things! I hope you guys do get to go to the concert and do not blame you for getting both to watch baby! 
I did like the first couple weeks when she slept most of the time haha! I'm sure I will miss this when I'm out of it, so I have at least been taking tons of pictures! 
Thank you for asking, she is doing much better. No more inconsolable crying for hours in pain, she will get fussy and gassy but it seems more normal, and she definitely has more happy and content periods than before. 
I say go for the Netflix night, chores can wait! I hope you were able to relax and enjoy it

Ally- glad I am not alone, but sorry to hear you are dealing with reflux too! Let me know how his appt goes, that sounds interesting. I hope it helps, reflux is miserable for everyone! 
Ooh, im sorry for the period. Mine JUST ended, like I was still spotting yesterday which made this period 8-9 days when pre-baby they were 5 at most 
I'm glad you feel rested and Isa does well at night, that's a huge plus. 
I bet that was scary! There were two nights in a row our first or second week where I woke in the middle of the night panicking because I thought we squished the baby. She has never slept in our bed so I'm not really sure what was going on in my mind, sleep deprivation I guess? Both times I was hugging my pregnancy pillow (I still sleep with it hehe) so I guess that helped! 
I don't think we have any plans this weekend, other than try to catch up on sleep, it's easier when dh is off work. What about you? 

Pompey- you all have made me feel much better, I thought I was insane for not jumping at the chance to get away for a bit. I'm glad to hear from a couple of you that it does get easier. 
You must have been exhausted, I hope today is better for both of you! I'm glad Jamie is growing and gaining well! 

Ali- in that case I completely understand. I hope the home you guys choose works out well! Maybe the house he likes and you're iffy on will at least be good for short term? 
I hope going back to work isn't too much of a difficult transition, I'm sure it will be nice to get out of the house (even though it is for work) for a little! We are in size 1, we moved out of nb when she had a blowout and they just started to seem too small. I was wondering how to know when to go up a size but I guess it's pretty obvious when they soak through and have constant blowouts! 

Angel- I'm glad you were able to get some reassurance and advice from your friend who's been there a few times. We've been trying to do what you described, get a routine going. I know they are still pretty small and can be inconsistent but we wanted to at least get in the habit early. I hope it ends up working out with you guys, sleep is so important! 

Getting to Lillian's 2 month appointment was a bust, they had a different time on our appt card, then the automated call said a diff time, and we were late anyways. We called and showed up and they rescheduled for Tuesday. Frustrating but nothing we can do now! I was hoping to have the weekend and have dh help if she was extra fussy from shots, so that's unfortunate. 
Then we went to the bank to take care of an investment account from my grandparents (school money). I stayed in the car with the baby (car running don't worry!) while dh went in, and it took almost an hour and a half. I fed the baby and changed a poopy diaper and she napped for 10-15 min. Then we went through the drive thru and got coffee, and dh dropped baby and I at home so he can go back to work another couple hours. He said if he isn't home by 5:00 on the dot he will buy me steak for dinner. I'm hoping he shows up at 5:01 :haha:


----------



## vrogers

Also, thought I would share Lillian's 2 month picture! Dh and I are obsessed with that little stuffed puppy, we have a redbone coonhound and a blue tick coonhound so of course we had to get it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2663.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Literati_Love

I was watching Jane the Virgin, and sadly I am now finished the season and have to wait probably close to a year for the next one! Sounds like I watch much less serious shows than some of you! :haha: 

Pompey - sorry Jamie was up so much and was so fussy! That really sounds like a growth spurt! I realized maybe Violet was having one last week (maybe she had the 6 week spurt early) because she is suddenly back to closer to 3 hours between feeds (not always, but sometimes). Or maybe she just likes to mix things up constantly and confuse me! Haha, who knows. 

Ali - that is super annoying T wakes up fully if you have to change his diaper in the night! Good thing he mostly doesn't need nighttime diaper changes anymore. V went another night without a BM, so I hope this sticks! I remember 6 weeks is also when dd1 stopped needing diaper changes at night. That would be amazing. 
Sorry the house isn't quite perfect. That definitely doesn't sound ideal with the one bedroom on a different floor, but I am sure you could make it work. After all, there's always baby monitors, right? 
I hope your DH finds an easy way to put T to sleep before you go back to work! Thankfully my DH has found his groove with putting V to sleep, although I definitely have an easier time than he does. If she ever gets overtired I usually get stressed and give her to DH (if he's home/available), so he had to learn very quickly how to calm her down!

Slammer - sounds like you had a pretty relaxing day (yesterday). That is good you got out of the house for a bit too. I have barely left the house all week, and I am definitely starting to feel a bit stir crazy now. The one time I took the girls out, dd1 was horribly behaved when it was time to leave and embarrassed me in public (by throwing a tantrum), so I didn't have the energy to go out again. 

Angel - I am thrilled that things are going forward with your 'extended' maternity leave. Hopefully it won't be too stressful as you jump through these final hoops to have it finalized. Dumb that there is so much red tape involved. How wonderful that your sister can watch M full time! Does she have kids of her own? I am sorry you will take such a financial hit in your last month, but I am certain it will be worth it! You can make more money later, but you'll never get that time with M when she's so young back! 
I am definitely living in leggings a lot these days! Glad I'm not the only one. 
I am sorry to hear about your MIL's lung cancer. :( How awful! 

VRogers - that's great that you're taking lots of pictures at least! I think I have taken even more of V than I did of dd1 when she was a baby, and I didn't think that was possible! Haha. I am going to need multiple external hard drives to store my zillions of baby pics! 

I hope you get steak for supper! 
What a lovely pic of Lillian! She is adorable! Thanks for sharing! 

Happy weekend, everyone! DH is once again working late, and now he has a course to do after work hours every night that needs to be done by the end of March, so it is going to be a long month for me. I am hoping he will still have time to spend some quality time with us this weekend.
Vi is 6 weeks old today, and such a precious little angel! She has gotten easier lately as I have figured out how to get her to sleep and can spot the signs of her getting overtired better (although it still happens a lot because my dd1 constantly asks to use the potty right when I am putting V to sleep). She has been going to sleep for the night between 9:30-11 instead of sometimes as late as midnight, so that's been a huge help. She is giving us more and more smiles each day, which warm my heart! Oh, and she loves to cuddle when awake! She loves for me to hold her on my chest and pat her back while she nuzzles her little nose into my neck or shoulder. I love her so much!


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - so sorry you got your period back already! That's sucks. And that's too funny about waking and panicking about where Isa was. I had one or two times where I was dreaming that DD has gotten buried under the covers or moved to the bottom of the bed and was about to roll off and woke reaching for her.

Angel - hope the routine helps Melody sleep better. And awesome that you're getting that extra time off. Very sorry to hear about your MILs diagnosis!

I do actually kind of want to have sex, but don't actually want to try for a while yet, and am pretty confident it's not going to go well when we do.

Vrogers - I feel you on not wanting to work out. I mostly just relax any chance I get. Haven't done anything since that walk!

How annoying that Lillians appointment got all messed up! Hope you got your steak though! She's too cute!

Literati - never heard of that show! I finished all the Escape to the County episodes. Watching Secrets of Great British Castles now. :)

Ugh that sucks DD had a tantrum when you went out. I still haven't ventured out alone with the two kids, and only once so far with Jack on my own!

What does your husband do for his job? That sucks that he has to work late.so often!

Great that he has his methods for putting V to sleep!

I have only gotten a few half-hearted smiles still. It's really bumming me out. And I'm jealous of how V likes to cuddle. Jack basically wants nothing to do with just being relaxed and close while awake. Why do my kids have to be such hard work as babies? At least DD is pretty easy now. And still waiting on truly feeling in love with this baby, which makes me feel a little broken. :(

AFM - my BF is having a wedding dress fitting tomorrow and I'm going to take Jack and surprise her. I haven't been as involved in her wedding planning as I should/would like to, so I think this will make her feel good. She'll have no idea I'm coming. Just hope Jack isn't too bad in the car because it's nearly an hour drive.

Was impatient with DD today. Boo.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in while I have a min, apologies for any errors as on my phone. Haven't time at the min to read through everything but do keep trying !! Really don't want to stop coming on here but it's just been a struggle last few weeks. Ive had a lot on woth toddler and teenager is at an important time at school so had to spend lots of time on him too. He also has a girlfriend ! His first so had to make sure we have the birds and bees talk !! Which he laughed at as if I thought he didn't know already !! 
Ollie doing ok, got him weighed the other day and he was 11.5 ! So doing well. He is a good baby only cries when bored or needs a bm. Really cute little smiles. Night are roughly every 3 HR wakes With a bm about 4 am ! He is formula in day now and breast at night. This still going ok. 
My oh also falls asleep with him all the time! So can relate to u ladies with that one. 

I'm starting to get fed up with not fitting in my clothes also so started slimming world with my mum on Monday and have been good all week so far so we will see what weigh in says on Monday !! I'll update lol x I did ok on it last time but ive got more to lose this time. We are wanting to get married next year so have a bit of an incentive :) might treat myself to a boob job as well as im def not feeding any more babies lol and the girls are looking pretty sorry for themselves haha..

Ali hope a get the house u are happy with, will be loverly once u are in your forever home :) and settled.. Hope DH manges to find a good way of getting Lo to sleep for u x

Lit/ happy weekend hon! :) sorry dh working again and the course ! Nigjtmare.. My oh has a course as well and had a big assighent to be in for end of March and end of April !! Bummer.. 

angrl , glad u got the extra time off and sorry for the family things u have going on x

Slammer glad u had a chilled day and glad u got out of the house , it's so nice to get a change of scenery. I got my ds a buggy board so have been out a few times on it lately with ollie in pram. Does make life so much easier.. X 

Had a full day in the house on a washing and ironing marathon yesterday as it was getting to stage where teenager was putting on odd socks lol.. Everything was clean but just in organised piles in every room ! Feel better for having a sort. 

Anyone got any good suggestions of box sets ect.. Just finished prison break .. Yes I am well behind everyone.. I just watched sometimes in nigjy between feeds when Couldnt sleep.. 

Sorry if I missed anyone need to get off as ollie stiring. Taking boys to play area today and meeting a work collegue with Her 2 kids so hope not too stressful !! 

Have nice day ladies and will catch up with everyone else soon !!


----------



## Apple111

Oh and has anyone any good suggestions for cradle cap ?? Bought stuff not great and stinks, im just massaging baby oil at the min and it's not too bad but wondered if anyone had any other ideas ? X


----------



## newbie2013

Good to hear from you apple. I'd like suggestions for cradle cap as well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi there. I have to eat most of my words because:

1. DH tried to get V to sleep for probably 1.5 hours last night before he finally gave up and gave her to me and I got her to sleep in a few minutes. So much for him having a fast method! I think V is just starting to prefer only me since she is with me all day every day. 

2. Violet is apparently going through a growth spurt AGAIN because she nursed every 1.5-2 hours last night and sounded like a ravenous beast as she fed! 

3. She did NOT go all night without pooping! BOO. :( 

Slammer - I'm sorry you have babies who are such hard work! My dd1 was extremely hard work (and still is) so I do understand having a hard baby, but I am sorry Jack is so difficult as well. My dd1 also wasn't one to snuggle in close when she was awake (until she was much older - now she is always glommed to me) so it is a pleasant surprise to me that Violet likes it sometimes!
I am sorry you aren't feeling totally in love with Jack just yet. That must be really tough. Do you think there is any chance you might be struggling with depression and that it could be affecting your bond? I only ask to make sure you are ok, but I don't mean at all that it's abnormal that you don't feel totally in love yet. I think that happens at a different time for everyone, depression or not. I just wanted to check in. :hugs: I am sure you will get there soon! I understand feeling down about it. It is a lot harder to feel super in love and bonded when they are extremely fussy/ never sleeping though too. I really hope he gets a bit easier for you soon. 
My DH works for a bank advising small businesses. It is a very busy career! He only switched to it 2.5 years ago before dd1 was born, and it has been nice to be more financially stable (we were always broke before), but the long hours have put a huge strain on us. 

Apple - Thanks for checking in. You can come on here when you can. No obligation to stay caught up with all our posts if you haven't posted in a few weeks. We are just hAppy to hear from you. It sounds like your life is crazy busy. That would be very hard work.
That is too bad your SO also has a course to work on and has some tight deadlines. You are doing amazing handling it mostly on your own! 
That's exciting you're getting married soon! Don't blame you for wanting to lose the weight asap! It really is a bummer not fitting into pre-pregnancy clothes. I really feel impatient about fitting into my jeans soon. 

No advice on cradle cap!! Neither of my girls have had that fortunately! V did have a huge breakout of pimples at about 4 weeks which made her look like a teenage girl! :haha: But now it has completely cleared up.


----------



## Apple111

Vrogers/ gorgous pic &#65039;xx

Newbie/ thanks hope ur doing ok, :) 

Sorry if not mentioned everyone in previous messages just catching up.. 

Suppose to be having a chill night tonight with oh, got kids in beds early quite easily as tired them out in play area today :) but oh ended up doing assignment now :( !! So im just sat with ollie watching The voice !! 

Ollie has 8 week check next week and im going to Dr for contraceptive, oh having the snip ! But I said Id go on pill for a bit first.. We don't want any more children, but it still feels a bit final him having it done .. Am I being silly thinking like this ladies ? I'm wondering if it's because I havnt got a little girl .. Love my boys of course n little ollie is beautiful and they all bring us so much joy but must admit feels a bit final knowing I'll not have a daughter :( x 

Sorry for little vent only really thought about it last few days x


----------



## pompeyvix

Apple - good to hear from you, it must be very busy with three! Congrats on getting married, what is the date? Good luck with slimming world. I am tempted to start at some point, but I need to be in the right frame of mind.
In terms of boxsets, I recommend loads... 24, The Tunnel, The Fall, Lost, Stranger Things, The Missing, Happy Valley. I like drama type series the best and I loved Prison Break!
I can imagine how you're feeling with your husband getting the snip as it is pretty final. It makes sense if you're sure you don't want another though. I have tried to convince my husband to get it done, but he is having none of it!

LL - Oh dear, can't believe V is going through another growth spurt! And boo for having poops overnight, how frustrating! I am glad she enjoys having cuddles though and likes being close to you.
Oh wow , sounds like your DH really will be working a lot this month. I hope he has some time on the weekends otherwise it'll be super tough. My husband works long hours too and it is hard I must admit.

slammer - Sorry you're still not fully bonded with Jack :hugs: I am sure it is normal and will come in time but if you're getting concerned it may be worth chatting with your Dr? It must be tough having another challenging baby after going through it with your Daughter but at least you know the other side and they do get so much easier as they get older. 
I am sure your best friend will be absolutely made up to see you and Jack tomorrow :cloud9:

vrogers - that's a shame you missed L's appointment as like you say you would have had DH's support over the weekend if she was fussy. Hopefully all will be well next week. 

Angel - I am glad Melody has slept a bit better in her crib and you've got your bed back! And I am pleased you have officially sorted your return to work date.

Ally - I cant believe you have you period already :growlmad: How frustrating is that especially as you are breastfeeding. I am pleased Isa has had some longer sleep times and you feel more rested. I hope that has continued since your post?

AFM - Jamie is back being pretty chilled and placid and not eating like a beast so I think I can safely say he was going through his 6 week growth spurt earlier this week. He also put on over a pound in a week and just feels and looks heavier. He is now 11lb 10oz, but that was Thursday so he is much like even heavier now! He rarely goes more than 3 hours without a feed day or night and it is pretty hard work. I think the lack of sleep is catching up on me as I feel very tired tonight and run down with a sore throat, uncomfortable eye and generally quite irritable. My husband is doing all the night feeds tonight so I only have to wake to express, hoping I feel better in the morning. 

Jamie has only smiled a couple of times and I am starting to worry about his development, even though he is not 7 weeks until Monday. Not sure whether I should worry or not?


----------



## slammerkin

Apple- sounds like you're very busy! Right there with you on not fitting clothes and being annoyed by it. 

No real advice on cradle cap. I used jojoba oil with DD a bit, but mostly just picked it off!

Literati - sorry about the frequent wakings and night poops again! 

No, I don't feel depressed at all. Things have gotten a lot easier actually or I'm better at handling the times I'm on my own with the two. I know some babies are even harder than mine, but I'm just jealous of those who have babies that sleep so easily and are easily contented. He is growing on me, and I do feel like Im getting to know him more, but I dunno...it's not like with DD. I'm not overcome with how much I love him, like I was with her. 

AFM - my BF was very surprised and happy to see us at her dress fitting, so that was nice. Jack was not great, but not terrible in the car. Hoping he gets used to it soon. 

Feeling annoyed at DDs eating habits lately. All she wants is dairy - milk, smoothies, yogurt squeezies. Really at a loss for more things to feed her. She eats some other things but not enough variety. Hardly any vegetables. Bah! She used to like peas and I just made then for her after asking if she wanted them, and her seeming excited for them, and then she refused to eat them. Grrrr.


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry missed your post pompey...glad Jamie is chilled out again and happy to hear of his weight gain. Sounds like a very good idea to have DH take over feedings for a night. I hope you get some good rest! Jack hasn't smiled much yet either...some for DH but only a couple for me. I don't think you should worry yet.

I don't feel depressed or anything, I just don't feel overcome with lovey feelings yet. I mean I enjoy holding him while he eats or sleeps, and feel relatively in-tune with him, just not gushy I guess.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - do you think it might have something to do with Jack not smiling very much yet? I know it helps a lot when they finally start giving you those smiles that melt your heart. Otherwise it sort of just feels like there is no give and take. You just give, give, give and they never even show any appreciation! I find the smiles help with the 'gushy' feeling. And also I think with him not being your first, it is probably normal to not have as many gushy moments. I probably have had less than with dd1. 

V is definitely not EASY to put to sleep but at least not insanely hard unless she gets super overtired. I still feel jealous of babies who fall asleep super easily as well. I pretty much roll my eyes when people talk about their babies who fall asleep playing. Like- really? I can't imagine one of my babies doing that! 

I am glad your BF was surprised and happy to see you! I am also glad Jack wasn't too bad for the drive. It is so stressful when they cry the whole drive and you can't do anything about it! 

Sorry about your DD's diet. We have been horrible about having veggies in our diet lately. 

Pompey - I am sorry your hubby works long hours as well. It is definitely not easy. 
I am glad Jamie seems to be over his growth spurt. Sounds like he's doing great with his weight gain. I wouldn't be concerned about him not smiling quite yet. I would give it a couple more weeks for sure! 

Apple - I don't blame you for not wanting to do anything permanent just yet. When I feel I am for sure done with kids, I will still wait at least a couple years before I do anything permanent! It is just not a bad idea to wait, especially if you are having slight doubts. I can see not feeling as finished because you don't have a girl yet.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - Some solid smiles sure would help! Many times when I try to get him to just look at me he insists on looking away!

Haha...I know what you mean about kids that fall asleep playing or whatever. That has never ever been a thing that happens in my house!

Apple - my DH is getting snipped this month. I am totally done having kids, but I'm sure I would feel sad like you of I hadn't gotten a girl.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I love Jane the virgin! I watched regularly until having the baby and then went back and saw there were 3-4 new episodes and a main character had died (you sound like you're caught up, just don't want to ruin it!) and haven't seen anything since. Is the season over, I haven't been able to keep up? 
I need a way other than our computer to store my pictures too! And thankfully I did get steak :haha: 
Thank you! I thought if anyone, you ladies would appreciate a baby picture! 
Happy 6 weeks (and 1 day) to V! 
Oh man, we cannot get Lillian to go to bed for the night before at least 11:30-12. She sleeps really well through the night (usually doesn't wake until 6-7) because she kind of cluster feeds in the evening, but I am really looking forward to 7-8pm bedtime..I guess that will come when she's older? 
Aw, she sounds like a cuddly little thing, I bet you enjoy that! The smiles are my absolute favorite! 

Slammer- I feel like most people wouldn't blame us for not wanting to work out so much haha. Thank you, and the steak was delicious! 
How sweet of you to plan to surprise your BF! I hope you guys have a blast, it's so fun when friends are getting married! Not quite as stressful as planning your own wedding. 
Like literati mentioned, it's gotten better for me the more Lillian smiles. I have only JUST started feeling more bonded to her in the past week or so since she's been smiling and cooing a lot more. I was a little worried at first and did a lot of googling and found lots of similar stories, some people didn't feel more love until 3-4 months when they get out of the newborn stage. 

Apple- thank you for the compliment on the pic! good to hear from you! I'm sure the birds and bees talk was fun haha. Have you been able to meet his gf yet? Glad to hear little Ollie is doing well, growing and happy! Good for you for trying to better yourself, don't be too hard on yourself though, you just had a baby and it takes time. That's what I keep telling myself anyway! 
I'm not sure what type of shows you like but I really like Gilmore Girls! I also really like Parenthood. Both of those are on Netflix (not sure if you have). For a newer show I really like This Is Us, I watch it on Hulu. I haven't watched prison break! 

Pompey- I hope you aren't getting sick and feel better soon, also hope you can get some good rest tonight! 
I don't think you should worry, from what I have been reading there is such a wide range of normal for babies and development. Apparently they first socially smile between 6-12 weeks, so you have a little bit! I completely understand being concerned though, I get the same way. 

This is random, but one of my favorite things Lillian does is before she sneezes (which is quite frequently) she will do this cute little "AHHH" baby scream, like she's gearing up to sneeze. Dh does something similar so I like to think she gets it from him. It's so cute and makes us both crack up every time, I always tell her she's dramatic.


----------



## vrogers

Oops forgot to add, I'm not having any problems with cradle cap so this isn't from experience, but I just read someone was having problems with it and someone else suggested using coconut oil. Couldn't hurt to try!


----------



## AliJo

On the cradle cap.. what worked with O is using baby oil on his head and letting it sit there for awhile before giving him a bath. Then using a soft brush to remove it. I did gently pick at some of it. It came right off after letting it soak in oil. Just make sure the oil isn't going to run down their face. T hasn't had any thankfully. I heard some people say to use a soft brush on their heads daily to help remove flakes and prevent build up. 

Slammer & Lite - Yeah, O never fell asleep playing! He did ONCE while he was playing with his favorite blanket. Never happened again. When he started to self feed he'd fall asleep in the highchair eating lunch. He wouldn't be still even back then.. so the highchair usually made him relax and fall asleep. 

Slammer - O doesn't want to eat much either other than dairy and meat. It's frustrating. He use to eat pastas and casseroles so I could put vegetables in there and he'd gobble them down. Now he refuses to touch anything that isn't "clean". He will use a spoon or fork but then gets tired of it quickly because it's not fast enough and go to use his hands. Well if it's messy he won't touch it then refuses it if we try to feed it to him. He HATES anything on his hands, just like his father. Use to love vegetables but now won't touch them. I need to work with him on using his silverware and I think that would help a little. He still freaks out if he accidentally gets something on his hands, though. Doesn't like stuff on his feet either. 

I'm glad your BF was happy to see you! I bet that was a good feeling. I'm sorry you haven't been as involved as much as you would like for her wedding. Life is just too busy sometimes to do what you want. 

Glad Jack wasn't too horrible in the car, but hopefully he gets better and it's hardly ever an issue. I know I wouldn't want to go anywhere if T was going to be upset the whole way. He will cry but generally stops soon after we get moving. He does wake back up if we slow down or hit stop lights, though. 

Pomp - The fact that he has smiled is a good thing! A chart I like to go by says that half of babies are smiling by age 2 months and by 3 months they should be. I think he's on the right track. 

Glad he's gaining well and back to being his chill self! T feeds a lot during the day. I wish it was just every 3 hours but he's all over the place. I do get a little bit of luck at night and he will go over 3 hours sometimes. He will still sometimes wake after a hour to feed again, though. Generally when it's getting close to morning. 

Apple - I don't blame you for waiting. It would be hard for me if I had all the kids I thought I wanted and only had boys. Both DH and I really want a girl and we feel she's a part of our family even if she's not here yet. It would be really hard for either of us to give her up. I hope that you're comfortable with whatever decision you guys come to!

I'm with you on being fed up with not being able to fit into my clothes. I need to do something, but it's so hard. I just feel like a total failure in the health department. 

Well, this definitely won't be our forever home. If we get the house we're looking at I don't see it lasting us more than 5 years. 

Lite - I'm sure V is getting close to not pooing all night. T didn't just flip over instantly. He still has a night here and there when he has a BM. 

Hopefully she's just going through a phase and she gets back into a groove with your DH. I'm starting to get anxiety over leaving T. I know he'll be safe with DH, but I worry about them all being distressed. DH definitely can't get him to calm down like I can. I know it bothers him as well. I know how frustrating it can be to not be able to calm your child. 

I think the whole room thing bugs me most related to safety. I don't want my child being far from me if he can't react in an emergency. It would be different if O was older. I sound paranoid lol

Vrogers - She's such a doll! So small compared to T! It would be good for awhile. I just know how I'll be. The kids will have to stay on the same floor that I sleep until they're older and that would make the bedrooms crammed I'm sure. Obviously they don't need all their stuff in their room. Plenty of room for toys elsewhere. 

Angel - It's really fun! Really refreshing for a Zelda game. So much to do in it. Watch me never finish it! DH was telling me that you can easily put in over 100 hours into it with all the extra side quests. 

I'm sorry about your MIL. That has to be rough. How is your DH handling? 

I won't do cry it out either. T does pretty well sleeping on his own once he's asleep. Even sometimes puts himself back to sleep as long as he doesn't start moving and waking himself up much. 

The pool is above ground, but has a deck attached. I'd be getting a gate, rails around the top, and a safety cover if we get it. I'd personally just get rid of it to be honest, but DH doesn't want to if there is nothing wrong with it. 

Ally - I'm sorry you got your cycle back. I'd be so mad! 

I do the same thing and panic about where T is. I will think I laid him somewhere else. I feel myself get worked up and it takes me a second to remember. Was worse when I was tired. I nearly shoved DH off the bed once when O was sleeping with us. He started to roll my way and I always had my arm out to guard if I was feeding on that side since I fell asleep feeding him a lot and wouldn't always move him out from between us. 

If I missed anything big I'm sorry. I'll scan again tomorrow. I've been reading along, but it's hard to remember everything and I just skim back afterwards.

AFM - Both boys are asleep and so here I am trying to catch up. We got Moana today and watched that. O really enjoyed it and T was awake for most of it, but was good and not fussy. He actually sat up on my lap for the longest time watching the TV. Not that I want him watching it, but it sure captivated him. He's been doing better and better I feel. He'll let me lay him down in his pack and play and stay content for awhile. I put his swing so he's sitting up more and now he enjoys it more. He's also awake even more now. He has a tired day now and then, but he'll generally only take short naps and one longer one in the evening. 

I almost cried tonight. O was falling asleep on me so I stood up with him and was cradling him and rocking him. Made me sad because he's gotten so big and it felt like just yesterday that he was my little baby. I'm glad he still needs me a lot, but I know that will be slowly going away as he gets to be more independent. He's growing so fast and I'm seeing him turn into a little kid. 

On the house - I'm taking the weekend at least to think about it. The positives really outweigh the negatives. There really isn't many options out there for the price range we're looking. We've pretty much looked at them all and unless something pops up we'll have to make a decision. 

Okay.. I better take T to bed and try to get some sleep. I don't think I'll be able to. My mind is racing again.


----------



## Ally2015

angel- thats great tips about the sleep. I do agree consistency and routine is so important. i try to do an evening bath every night, followed by lights out in the bedroom, a feed and then into the crib.
great about the extended mat leave!

vrogers- what a beautiful pic, she is soooo adorable! the cranial oesteopathy seemed like a waste of time to me. She said she released tension in his gut and then told me i need to change my diet, and to feed Isa teaspoons of fennel and chamomile tea to help soothe his gut, and the fennel will help relieve his gas.

lit- that is adorable and im glad she loves her mummy cuddles! i hope dh gets time to spend with you guys at the weekend. Sounds like he has a stressful job though. it is hard to get the right balance. ugh i know what you mean about hard babies, i cant imagine isa ever just falling asleep, he always needs to be feeding,being rocked or just cuddled up with me. 

slammer- i feel like my baby is soooo much hard work and everyone elses is easier... im glad your friend loved you surprising her. sorry dd diet is not great just now. 

apple- nice to hear from you! sounds very hectic and busy in your house, no wonder you don't have time to post! i can imagine the snip being very final, i can't imagine having as many as 4 kids though! but i understand wanting a daughter!

pomp- isa also smiled a bit later than 6 weeks, and even now he does smile but not that often. i wouldn't worry, it sounds like Jamie is doing so well! I think its mainly because he can be in discomfort from the gas and reflux. 
yes still sleeping longer periods at night but only on me or next to me. his reflux has come back (after being much better) and he cannot get comfortable in the crib. 

ali- hope bedtime went well and good idea about thinking about the house over the weekend. I can imagine how hard it can be to see your ds1 get bigger and bigger and miss him being a little tiny baby.

afm- been pretty emotional on this period, so annoyed i have my period back. Its making me so irritable and ratty and annoyed at everything.
So i dont know what it is but in the last week isa's reflux which was getting better is back and he seems to uncomfortable. 
yesterday we took him to see a cranial osteopath- and isa acted so well behaved and relaxed- we were like he isn't like this normally really! she did some gentle massage and said she relieved some tension.. she also had a chat with me and told me that 

a) he might be dehydrated as he is pooping less frequently so to give him tea spoons of herbal chamomile and fennel tea (which will also help relax his system)
b) change my diet- cut out spicy foods and maybe dairy to see if it makes any difference. 

i feel so sorry for isa, he seems so uncomfy and can't get into a comfortable position. He ends up sleeping on me at night just now so i wake with sore neck and shoulder etc. I told dh i think isa is really uncomfy and he said he thinks isa is fine and just too comfortable one me. honestly, i spend the most time with Isa, i know his sleeping habits and i know he is not comfortable or very happy just now!

anyway this is becoming a long post- i will try the diet changes and see if it makes any difference. If anyone else has any advice, let me know. i feel like it's going to be a long week...


----------



## Angel5000

Looks like I'm joining those of you who've got your periods returning. :dohh: i was really hoping for another few weeks! Ugh. 

Okay this is going to sound crazy but...my sister thinks Melody is starting teething! I know that 9 weeks is way early but my niece cut her first tooth right around 9-10 weeks, so I know it can happen. Yesterday Melody was over the top fussy, way more than normal. This wasn't just fussy, it was a painful screaming. :( She was absolutely refusing to eat anything. I finally got her to take a bottle but she spent most of the time chewing on the nipple instead of sucking, it took me an hour to get her to finish 2 ounces, she usually finishes 2 oz in a bottle pretty quickly. I had to pump twice yesterday because she wouldn't feed from me at all and I became really engorged (but at least I got 12 ounces stashed away in the freezer because of it). The amount of drool this kiddo was producing yesterday was insane, way more than she ever has, and she kept gnawing on anything she could get in her mouth: hands, bottle, pacifier, cold washcloth (that made her happy actually), and my nipples IF she would take them. :dohh: 

I don't know if it's a fluke or if she's really teething but poor baby had a really rough day yesterday. Today's a little better mood-wise and she ate this afternoon finally (I had to pump this morning because she wouldn't eat, a whole 6 ounces, which is almost double my normal pumping amount!). 

I sent DH to pick up some infant tylonel. I know the bottles say not to use for under 6 months but our doctor gave me a sheet of paper for over-the-counter dosages and it says tylonel is okay at 0-3 months in a modified dosage, and she's listed the amounts she can have. So if she repeats yesterday I am going to see if that helps her a little. Poor girl was really in pain yesterday. 


I had planned to go to the gym today but with the time change, Melody's long day and night yesterday, and now I think I'm getting a cold again....I've opted for a quiet lazy day at home. 


vrogers - definitely not you. I have left Melody with my sister twice and even that made me anxious the whole time. I'm also not loving this newborn stage. I'll be happy when she is out of it. I think you're right about trying to get a habit started early. They may be inconsistent at this age but routine is good for kids, and very encouraging for them. From a developmental standpoint, most kids thrive with a regular routine when they know what to expect. Infants may not really understand but I think they appreciate/benefit from it too. And, it's easier for me to have a routine for myself. At least then I can pretend to have some control. :haha:

Oh that sucks about Lillian's 2 month appointment! Hope you got that steak dinner though! ;)


Lite - I haven't seen Jane the Virgin. Is it good? I'm currently going through Lost Girl. Love it! But, you have to like supernatural/fantasy to appreciate it. 

My sister does have kids of her own. She has a 6 year old daughter, and 3 step kids (8, 11, 12 years old). They are only there every other weekend and holidays. Her husband LOVES babies. My sister had a migraine yesterday and they were supposed to watch M for a couple hours and he was thrilled to do it while she rested. :haha: You're right, the financial hit will suck but it's worth the extra time. 

That sucks that your DH can't seem to get Violet down. Melody is similar, she falls asleep in a couple minutes for me, and a lot longer for DH. I think you're right, and they are developing preferences. 




Apple - Sounds like you've got your hands full! I can't imagine a teenager dating and a baby! 


Ali - Sounds like fun! I know DH really wants to get the game, we've just been avoiding it. If he gets it then he'll play it all the time and never see me or Melody :haha: DH is handling the news about my MIL fairly well. He was raised by his grandparents, not his mother. She gave him and his brother to her parents because seh couldn't take care of them (drugs, alcohol, etc). They rarely saw her. She sobered up later in life and they started to develop a relationship with her so we are now visiting and seeing her more often but it's only been in the last few years.


----------



## pompeyvix

Angel - Grrr for your period returning. Not fun at all! I thought breastfeeding would suppress it a while longer :nope:
Oh my, it certainly sounds like Melody is showing lots of signs for teething! 9 weeks is super early although like you say possible as your niece was early too. Sometimes their teeth can move about in the gums causing discomfort but the teeth may not appear for a while. All you can do it wait it out I guess to find out!
I hope a day of rest at home keeps your cold away and re-energises you.

Ally - Poor Isa with his reflux coming back, poor little baby :hugs: It certainly sounds like he is uncomfortable. I hope cutting dairy from your diet helps. You are certainly having a run of it at the moment with the mastitis, period returning and now Isa's reflux :hugs: I hope things ease up for you soon.

Ali - It sounds like the house is the right one for you now, even if it isn't a long term option. I know exactly what you mean about your eldest getting more independent and less needy. Anabella has grown up so much since Jamie came along and in most ways I am super proud, but also sad that she doesn't need me so much.

vrogers - Lillian's sneeze sounds so cute with the noise she does beforehand!

AFM - Feeling much better today. Husband had Jamie all night and all morning and I managed to get a fair amount of sleep, albeit broken still. Sore throat and funny eye has gone and I feel more refreshed.
After worrying yesterday about lack of smiles, Jamie smiled at me this evening and then smiled at my husband afterwards. Feel less worried now!
I started bleeding yesterday and it was bright red blood. It is still there today but there isn't very much. Not sure if it's pp bleeding still (not had any for a few weeks until yesterday) or the return of my period. I guess I will find out in the next couple of days.


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - I'm glad you're feeling better and that Jamie gave you smiles! 

I had some bleeding around that time. Almost seemed like a period, but first time around I remember bleeding like that and ended up not getting my period back.

Yes, I'm very proud of everything he's been accomplishing, but it's so hard to see him grow up! It always reminds me of a quote I saw. "I constantly go between wanting you to stay my little baby forever and being excited about all the amazing things you'll do in this life."

Angel - The good thing about the game is it's actually easy to walk away from in a sense. You can pause it and walk away and if it times out you just start the console back up and it's right where you were still paused and all. Happens to me a lot. I'm glad that she got sober, but it's too bad that she's now ill. 

Does sound like teething to me. It is early, but not unheard of (obviously since your niece did) and sometimes babies are even born with teeth. It's too bad if she is though. Poor thing. Hopefully the Tylenol will help. Don't worry about the packages. They won't ever give suggestions for infant dosing because it's too risky for them. The cold washcloth is a good one to use! You could also try to feel her gums. If any feel swollen then she most likely is getting ready to cut. 

Sorry about your period! I feel like it was a fluke that I didn't get mine last time and I'm doomed to this time. Really hoping not!! 

Ally - I'm sorry Isa is so uncomfortable! I can definitely read T's signals better than DH since I'm with him more. I probably could anyways because I'm so observant with him. DH is much more laid back about it all. If he's nursing enough and putting out enough wet diapers I wouldn't think he would be dehydrated. Possibly he's not passing enough stools, though. He could be crampy if he needs to pass more. Hopefully the diet change works. 

AFM - Still thinking on the house. It sucks looking in smaller areas for a house because you're so limited. I know our next buy will be probably easier in some ways because we'll be looking to buy something a little higher priced. We definitely didn't want to do that with our first even though we could. Taxes are horrible on some of them. It's really hard to say what will happen in the next few years. DH is looking to step up the ladder at some point which could throw him in a store half hour to an hour away or right in the town we're looking. If he does get put in another store I'll most likely look at getting a job closer to him so neither of us has to drive far and move that direction. I could very well get a job somewhere else as well. 

T almost laughed. He kind of did but it wasn't a full on giggle. He's also letting me put him down more. I can lay him in his pack n play with some toys or something dangling above him and he'll be content for a period of time. He's also getting better about not constantly wanting the boob. He's getting so much more interactive it's fun! I'm glad he seems to be getting easier little by little. Still trying to work on the crib, but I know that one will take quite awhile. 

Both boys are a little congested. They don't have much else going on so either just a small cold or the weather. T generally is fine after he gets everything out from the night. O tends to have a runny nose all day, but not too bad. Weather has been crazy here in Iowa. Was the 70s one day then literally the next day we had an inch of snow build up. Then it was nice and warm.. 50s 60s and now it's down in the 30s going to be 20s with another like inch of snow. Typical Iowa stuff.. I think we've gotten more snow in the last month than all winter. Been a dry winter. Looks like the nice weather is returning come Friday, though!


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - glad to know I'm not the only one struggling with bonding. I think it's coming on...just slowly. That's so cute about Lillians sneezes!

AliJo - wow, that's funny (but frustrating) about O not wanting to get his hands dirty!

The waking at stop lights...omg that used to drive me crazy with DD. It helped if we turned on static on the radio.

It's nice to hear T is getting easier and easier. Understandable to feel a bit melancholy about O growing up! 

Ally - I'm sorry Isa has been so uncomfortable. It's so hard when there's not much you can do for them. How often is he pooping? It's normal for babies to start pooping a bit less. I agree he's likely not dehydrated if he's having plenty of wet diapers. Jack was fussy last night and I don't know if it was because of something spicy I ate or not. I think not, since he calmed in the carrier, but still not sure. I had kimchi noodle soup!

Angel - sorry about your period! That sucks! I had some bleeding around 7 weeks with DD but it wasn't my period since it didn't come back until 8-9 months.

Pompey - glad you are feeling much better! I hope it's not your period. Like I said to Angel - I had some bleeding with DD around this time, but it wasn't really my period.

AliJo - oh man I can't wait for laughs! 

The weather here in VA has been crazy too. In the upper 60s last week and supposed to get a few inches of snow tonight.

Jack has been snotty in the mornings the last couple days too. I have this thing called Oogie Bear...it's a little thing to hook out baby boogies, lol. I've used it a couple times and its great - got a big one out of him this morning, haha.

AFM - had a bad day yesterday. Was really too hard on DD and feel bad about it. Sigh.

I have lost, re-gained, and re-lost two lbs in the last week. But I was able to get my rings on today!


----------



## slammerkin

Got a couple cute pics of Jack today so figured I'd post one... I think we should have more baby pics in this thread!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170313_091617~01.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## newbie2013

Agreed! Here's my first posting of Baby Z 
 



Attached Files:







tmp_20544-IMG-20170306-WA00111487727542.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I think we have very similar taste in tv shows! I loved Gilmore girls and parenthood as well! I watched one epi of This is Us and liked it, but we don't have cable or Hulu so I haven't watched any more. 
The season of Jane the Virgin is over. You should check out the last few episodes! They were quite good even though I was upset about that death! Sounds like it was renewed for another season, so now I just have to wait for a year... :p 
wow, that's amazing that L basically sleeps through the night! I would rather a later bedtime if that were the case! That's great she cluster feeds in the evening. It definitely helps them go longer at night. Even though V sometimes goes to sleep by 9:30, I have to hold her during that time, and then she will wake again to feed at 10:30 and 11:30, so it's not like I can really get much sleep before 11:30/midnight anyway! But before she used to stay very awake and fussy until midnight and I found that less relaxing. However, having said that, Vi wouldn't go to sleep until midnight last night again! It seems like every time I say anything about her on this thread, I have to eat my words that night. The earlier bedtimes will definitely come eventually. My dd1 didn't go to sleep until 1 am for the LONGESt time! I thought I would go insane! Then gradually she just started going to sleep earlier and earlier until it was a more manageable time. She mostly did it all herself without me adjusting much. 
That is so adorable about Lillian's sneezes! 

Slammer - sorry you didn't have a great day yesterday and were too hard on your dd. We all have those days. Don't beat yourself up! Thanks for the pic of Jack. He is really cute! 

Angel - M could be teething, but I remember thinking that dd1 was teething at about 2 months but it ended up just being a normal developmental phase of drooling a lot, sucking on her hand, and fussing. She didn't get her first tooth until 8 months! So you never know. If she is teething, I am sure the Tylenol will help her. 


Pompey - glad you are doing better after your hubby took the night feeds. How often do you get up to pump? That must be tiring as well.

Ali - I definitely would be worried about safety with a room on a different level as well. I would probably have the kids share a room on the same floor until the eldest was quite a bit older. 

I am sorry you're feeling anxious about leaving T with your DH. That is understandable, but I am sure he will quickly find ways to calm him once you're not there! It'll be okay! 

Ally - so sorry Isa is so miserable from his reflux! Hugs. I hope you find something that helps soon. I understand feeling super irritable from your period. Hope you feel better soon. 

Newbie- Z is also adorable! 

AFM - had a really good but busy weekend!! Yesterday, some friends invited us over in the late afternoon, and we ended up staying til 9 pm!! They have 3 girls - aged 6 yrs, 5 yrs, and 5 months old. Dd1 was in heaven having 2 older girls to play with the whole time! She bawled when it was time to leave. I felt more alive after. I don't remember the last time I had 'fun' like that! The adults played board games and munched on junk food. Moana was playing in the background (twice) but no one really watched it too intently. It was a good day! Now back to the grind, but I don't feel too bad today yet. Seems like Vi has caught dd1's cold, though. :(

Updated to add: Violet started rolling front to back today! She has done it 4 times and can go both left and right! She definitely surprised me! I am a proud mama!


----------



## Ally2015

Pomp - thank you. Period is nearly done so feeling better. Sorry to hear you might be starting your period but glad you got more sleep & that Jamie is smiling! 

Ali- he has plenty of wet nappies so yeah I don't think he's dehydrated. That's a lovely quote you shared :)

Slammer- what a beautiful pic! Jack is so cute. Sorry you had a bad day yesterday I hope today is better. He went from pooping a few times a day to a few times a week. The health visitor said this is normal for breastfed babies. 

Newbie- baby Z is gorgeous! I will upload pic later 

Lit -I'm glad you had a nice weekend and I can't believe V is rolling! I'm feeling much better from my period now. Feel human again &#128556;

Afm- I have a check up today for mastitis. I can't feel any lump now so I think I'm in the all clear. 

Anyone else's babies napping less during the day?


----------



## Ally2015

Since we are adding pics- here is Isa. He looks bigger in pictures than he is in real life. He's tiny really x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7942.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - cutie baby Z! I love his little jeans!

Literati - sounds like a great time with your friends. I'm sure DD1 loved it. Way to go V on rolling! I have only just started putting Jack on his tummy a couple times so I haven't even given him much chance to roll, lol. He's getting quite good head control though, so that's exciting.

Ally - yes, a few times a week sounds normal at this point. Hope you are given the all clear on mastitis, but certainly sounds good that you feel better and can't feel any lump.

Jack is still unpredictable with napping. Yesterday he was hardly awake at all during the day, and then wouldn't nap well in the evening. 

Isa is adorable!

AFM - had a good early part of the day yesterday, and was so determined to have a good evening with DD when she came home from daycare. I mostly did, but ended up losing it and slamming a door at bedtime when she screamed at the top of her lungs while I was already struggling with Jack crying. Arrrggghhhh. The evening with Jack after she went to bed also sucked since he had slept so much during the day he was wakeful and hard to get to sleep even when he was tired. He did sleep four hours when we finally went to bed, but of course DD woke me only an hour after I was in bed. Tried to tuck her back into her bed, but she came back again a bit later and ended up in my bed for the night.

Anyway...I have a physical therapy appt today, which I hope goes well. I've only tried PT once before for something different and didn't have a good experience. Hope this goes better. My neck is no longer seized up, but is still under strain and I fear another episode coming on if the therapy doesn't help.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I really hope PT helps. I've had my back go out a few times and it's miserable. I couldn't stand up straight and if I tried to my whole back would spasm and send shocks of pain through my back. 

Aw! His skin looks so perfect! T has some baby acne going on and he's so pale it really sticks out at times! I do the same thing with those cloths lol It's how I protect my bed when I'm BFing him while laying down as well. 

I should try the white noise with him in the car. Might work. 

Ally - Aw! So cute! I'll have to post another of T soon. I keep meaning to transfer some from my phone.

T definitely sleeps less during the day now. He's awake most of the day and MIGHT have one long nap. Not guaranteed. 

Glad he isn't dehydrated, but hopefully you can sort things out for him! Hope you're in the all clear for mastitis. 

Lite - I hope it all goes smooth. I don't want DH to feel lost. T won't take a paci really at all and he needs to suckle to help soothe a lot of the times. He's starting to suck on his hands a lot, but it sloppy about it so he doesn't calm down with it much. He might take one with me gone, but we'll see. He generally gags on them. He got a good latch on his arm the other day.. has a hickey from it! 

Way I look at it. I have 3 to 3.5 years till I need another room. By then I expect to have another one year old running around. There is another split level for sale. Pretty much the exact same as the one we went for but not in as good of shape and also only has a 1/2 basement and 1 car garage. Same price as the other home we're looking at but we would lose a lot of extra storage. Does have 3 bedrooms right beside each other, though. Bah.. 

I'm glad you had a wonderful evening out! Maybe you guys should plan another night? Sounds like it did all of you some good. 

That's awesome Violet is rolling!! I need to give T more tummy time since he's starting to be content on his own longer. I think he could definitely roll if he wanted. He goes to his sides like it's nothing. 

Newbie - Z is so cute! I love babies in jeans!! Thank you for sharing your little man with us! 

AFM - Trying to catch up while I can. T is sleeping and O stole my phone so watching weird YouTube videos.. ugh. My YouTube account is ruined. Full of video suggestions of things I'm completely baffled by lol

Well now he's on music videos that I'm okay with him watching. Not so bad to listen to. 

Anyways.. T laughed for the first time yesterday! It made me so happy! I tried to get it on video for DH, but of course I couldn't. I got one where he almost did. He is such a talkative little man.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali -wow, laughing already!? That is early to laugh! That's exciting! There is nothing better than baby giggles! 

Sounds like T will be rolling in no time. I have barely given V any tummy time at all since birth, so she really surprised me when I put her down and she rolled just a few seconds later! 

That's funny T sucks on his hand so sloppily. Maybe he will eventually suck his thumb for comfort and that will help. 

Slammer - I have also barely given V any tummy time at all! Must be a second child thing. I just don't have time! Plus, she sleeps a lot during the day and is cranky in the evening, so I don't have many chances. I only put her down because I needed to wipe up dd1's sloppy breakfast mess... 2 hours after she made it! Life is busy. Eek! 
I am glad you had a mostly good day yesterday. It is so hard to not let tempers flare when your kids are both screaming! Dd1 woke up in a very defiant mood, and I have already snapped at her far more than I should, and we have only been up a couple hours. Blah.

I hope your PT appointment is very helpful! 

Ally - I hope all is 100% clear at your appointment. I wouldn't say in general V is napping less in th day, but yesterday was a bad day for naps and she woke up every time I moved. So annoying! 
Isa is too cute! Thanks for sharing.

AFM - Violet has now had a few scream-the-house-down nights in a row again. Just when I thought our evenings were calming down... ugh! It makes it so much less enjoyable when you spend hours pacing back and forth, straining your back and listening to inconsolable crying. :( Blah.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- what a cutie you have! His little tongue! It kills me when they throw their little short arms up like that 

Newbie- ah baby jeans! He's so adorable! 

Literati- ah I love meeting people who watch the same shows. i don't like This Is Us as much as Parenthood (people compare the shows all the time) but I do like it! I'll need to make sure I'm caught up on Jane The Virgin, I use the cw app. 
Glad to know the earlier bed times will come! It's definitely not relaxing when they get fussy in the evenings and only settle when you rock/hold them. 
That's great you guys were able to spend time with some friends with kids! It's nice to have times like that to refresh you and make you feel human again. 
Yay for rolling front to back! I would have to grab my camera on that, can't wait to see it here! 

Ally- good luck at the checkup, I'm glad it's healing so well! And oh my gosh we have some cute babies here, Isa is so adorable! 

Slammer- I'm sorry about the rough night with dd! That's the downside to them sleeping a lot during the day. I hope tonight is better and a little more restful for everyone! 
Good luck at PT! Hopefully it helps and you have a good experience this time. 

Ali- the bit about your YouTube made me laugh, now I know what I have to look forward to haha 
I bet the laughing is amazing, I'm so ready for that! I'm getting tons of huge gummy smiles and cooing but ready for the laughing 

Lit- ah no I'm sorry about the screaming nights. It really does make everything so stressful, you can't get anything done or really focus on anything else. I hope it gets better from here and the nights calm down a bit! 

We had Lillian's 2 month appointment today, and sure enough it was hard for me knowing she was in pain. I had dh go stand by her and she grabbed his finger so tight. She weighed 10lbs 2oz (25th percentile I believe) and I think 22.5 inches long in the 50th percentile. We were guessing she was over 11 pounds! 
Got her a dose of Tylenol so hoping she won't be too sore now!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - it's basically like Throwing my back out, but up high so it affects my neck instead of down low. Sucks!

I hate baby acne! Jack had some earlier on but I think it only lasted a week or so. I was glad to see it gone!

That is too funny T gave himself a hickey!

Literati - I didn't really do tummy time with DD either. I counted time laying on DDs chest and looking at him as tummy time, lol. I don't think it's even necessary as long as babys not laying down all day.

Sorry DD has been in a tough mood. Its rough. I just lost my mind with Jack basically screaming in my face and then DD screaming just for the fun of it. It's hard to remember that kids their age basically have no impulse control. 

I had a night of pacing and breaking my back with Jack too. So demoralizing. He's not that much of a screamer but but just fussing on and off.

Vrogers - I know the throwing up hands is cute hehe, like they're rooting for something.

Lillians more like my DD - she was 10 lbs at 2 months old as well. Jack will probably be over 14! Shots suck! I couldn't actually watch them do it, but I would hold DDs hands and put my head down beside hers and shush her. And then of course cuddle the crap out of her once done.

AFM - my PT appt was canceled! :( We had snow and freezing rain last night/today so that's why. Really disappointed because I really need it! Oh well. At least daycare was open. But DDs dance class this afternoon was also canceled, boo! She's not gonna be happy.

It's another snoozy day here for Jack. Preparing myself for a crap evening again. DH is off work, but no doubt he'll fall asleep with DD tonight and I'll be on my own after that.

I'm hungry and Jack is asleep on me and DH has gone to the bank. What to do, what to do?!


----------



## Angel5000

Sooo maybe my period isn't coming after all?? Two days ago I had a tiny bit of spotting, then yesterday it was a little heavier but still very very light (a liner was all I needed), and by evening it was gone. No sign of it now. :dohh: I'm so confused. But it might be a side effect of the birth control. I went ahead and did the minipill, and I've never used it before so I'm not sure the side effects on me. 

On another note - is daylight savings screwing up anyone else's schedule (and baby)!? It's more than just shifted everything by an hour, it's all sorts of wacky! 


Good news to report today though - after a little over a week of following the same bedtime/naptime routine, Melody is SLEEPING at naptime! And today she did not even once wake up in less than 20 minutes after laying her down (remember that before it was every 5-10). She has been waking 20-40 minutes after going down and usually if I pick her up or put my hand on her cheek she settles right down asleep again for another 20-40 minutes! :happydance: I think she needs the reassurance that I'm still there, and once she has it she can sleep, and she's finally reaching a slightly longer time she can go in between those reassurances. It's been amazing, all of her naps today have lasted 1.5-2 hours (with 2-3 wake ups, each lasting <2 minutes). Keeping EVERYTHING crossed this is not a fluke. :thumbup:

On the other hand, Im' also REALLY hoping that her long naps aren't going to make bedtime a nightmare. However, in between the long naps she's still only getting 1-1.5 hours of wake time before she needs to go down again so I think she's still okay. Hopefully. 


pompey - glad that you're feeling better and you got some smiles! :) 


Ali - I can't be sure if her gums are swollen when I feel them, but it does feel like there is a little bit of a ridge/bump on her lower gum. Not sure if it's always been there or it's a tooth. :shrug: We'll see. 

I know what you mean about being limited in houses. When DH and I were looking at houses we had a specific area we were looking in and it was a smaller town which meant we were really limited. We were really lucky to find the house we got, it isn't our dream house and didn't meet a lot of my "wants" but had the basic requirements on our list and had a huge backyard (.25 acre) which most houses in our area don't have, so we went ahead and went for it. It had a "vibe" that other houses didn't have. I can't explain it, it just FELT right. It sounds so hokey. lol. But if the house "feels good" or "feels like it could be home" then I say go for it. 

Sounds like T is doing great! I love that he almost laughed! 


Slammer - OMG he's so cute! Love the pic! I think this wasn't my period after all, since the bleeding stopped. So maybe it was just some random spotting. Sorry PT was cancelled, did you get to reschedule for soon?

Newbie - What an adorable little one! <3 


Lite & VRogers - Oh! I also loved Gilmore Girls and Parenthood!! Such great shows! 

Lite - I don't know how you do it with Vi not going to sleep until so late. I think I'd die. Melody won't go to sleep before 10pm usually (11pm now that Daylight savings jacked us up) and that's hard enoguh for me (I'm such a wimp when it comes to sleep). I feel like there ought to be a way that we can shift their sleep time even if just a few minutes a day, but that's probably wishful thinking. 

I'm so glad that you had a great weekend with some friends! I found that I really enjoy game nights at my sister's house more so now than I did before, if for no other reason that I get adult interaction and there are 2-4 other people (my sister, BIL, and usually their neighbors are over) who jump at the chance to hold, snuggle and bounce Melody. 

Congrats to Violet!! So proud of her! Wow, and I thought Melody's rolling at 8 weeks was early! Vi's on it! :haha: 


Ally - So glad your mastitis sounds like it's clearign up! That's great!!


----------



## AliJo

Quick post - I'll catch up properly when I have time. I just need a quick whine before going to bed.

Just got T to sleep and I'm blah. Going back to work tomorrow and I absolutely hate it. Hasn't really bugged me much, but now it's sinking in. I know it's just one day this week, but still. I'm also afraid it will go bad for DH and then I'll really hate it and have anxiety every day I work till it's better. Hoping I have something good to report. Then to top it off I get to work with the one person everyone hates working with. 

Time to try and sleep.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Quick catch up & updste whilst the gang is asleep , even oh has dropped off, Haha... 

Ali sorry u r back at work, hope it goes ok. I can understand your anxieties x

Angel.. I was thinking about mini pill. I went to Dr the other say and he has suggested that I goon the injection but I'm not too sure about it. Melody rolling as well !! Brilliant x

Pomp, glad you are getting smiles :) I was a bit worried about ollie but he is smiling away now.. It's quite funny as he mainly smiles a lot after a Poo.. Must be the relief lol .. 

Lite/ glad u had a good weekend with friends, and brill that V is rolling :) bless her.. 

Ally, newbie & slammer beautiful pictures &#65039;xx 

Vrogers, hope Lillian is doing ok after her appointment x love the name Lillian x 

Ally glad mastitis is clearing, ive had it before .. So painful ! X 

Slammer.. Hope neck is better soon hon sound painful, sorry you have had some up and down days. I can relate to beibg stressed at times with having more than one, especially when baby is crying! It's pretty head doing at times. I then have major guilt as ds is just being a three Ur old :( I have same at night going between two of them and it is easier sometimes to just put toddler in with us.. 

Quick update / ollie doing well, really coming on. Had 8 week check this week all well.. He was weighed last week and was 11.5 so gaining well.. Waking every three hours in night but very quickly back to sleep..he seems to get bored very quickly when awake in the day.. Likes cuddles!! Learning quick lol.. 
Ds settling Into new nursery thankfully, Such a relief. I went today early to collect him and was spying on him lol .. Was loverly to see him laughing with new friends.. 

I went to slimming world 1st weigh in and Id lost 5and half pounds in a week !! Result !really trying to stick at it.. It helps going with my mum, she lost 5.. Ha x

Thanks everyone for the advice on box sets. Ive just started watching .. The Fall x

Sorry if I have missed anyone, im foing this one handed on my phone with ollie asleep in other .. I will try and get on again soon xx


----------



## slammerkin

Angel - glad Melody had a good nap day. 

AliJo - I hope work goes well. Totally understandable anxieties, but everyone will at least survive!

Apple - glad your toddler is settling into the new nursery. Way to go on losing five lbs!

AFM - crappy night last night. Jack just would not settle into a deep sleep all night and was very restless. Ugh.

I'm joining the crowd having period like bleeding...very light though. There does seem to be a common bleed after six weeks for a lot of us, but pretty sure this will just be short lived and not my real period yet - same as with DD.

Walked a mile on the treadmill today. It's a start! Need to do it more and hopefully shift this stupid weight!

DH has his consultation for vasectomy tomorrow! Means I'll have to pick up DD from daycare with Jack in tow. First time handling them both on my own! Will have to do it again on Friday as well because it's Paddy's day and DH will be in to work early since he works in an Irish bar.

I'm rewatching the first season of Poldark on Amazon Prime. The main actor is sooooo hot! ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I definitely like meeting people with the same taste in shows too! Do you like chick flicky movies? 
Thanks! I definitely got a video of V rolling. I suppose I should get on joining the Facebook group so I can share it... 
sounds like Lillian is just a wee little girl! So sweet! Hope the Tylenol helps with the pain. 

Slammer - oh yes, well time on our chests definitely counts! I think specific tummy time on the floor is much more important for the babies who are rarely held and just sleep all the time in their bassinets. I know my niece was like that and she couldn't even hold her head up at 4 months! 
Sorry your PT appointment was canceled, as well as your daughter's dance class. My poor dd1 hasn't gone to her little toddler class in 5 weeks now! We kept having things up. Last night DH was supposed to take her, but then of course something changed and he got off work too late as always. Good thing it was cheap to sign up for...

I hate when I get hungry or have to pee when V is sleeping on me! 

Well done on going on the treadmill. I hope going out with both kids went okay. 

Angel - sounds like M's naps have really improved! That is excellent! You must be relieved. I bet M and V would have fun play dates together rolling around! ;) hehe. 

Ali - so sorry you're back to work already! I can't imagine. How many days per week do you expect to work at first? I hope your first day went well. 

Apple - well done on the weight loss! I wish I would lose 5 lb in per week...except I don't want to put in any effort! When you said "Result" it reminded me of when the girl says it in "Angus, Thongs, and Perfect Snogging." Are you from the U.K.? 

AFM - been a busy couple days with some family visiting from across the country (the ones who were supposed to visit last month but then couldn't last minute). Our house is a disaster because my friend and her toddler were over, and every time the toddler is over, he dumps EVERY single one of our toys on the floor! Drives me insane. Dd1 hit V in the head accidentally last night, so I am unfortunately on concussion watch until tomorrow. She seems absolutely fine so far, but can't be too careful.


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ yes I'm in uk lol x wish I wasn't at times..my older boys are always nagging me to take them to Florida lol .. Just too expensive for me at the min. My oh eldest son is in missori at the min playing soccer at a university. He loves it. Saying that I think it's the cheerleaders he likes more lol.. Apparently they like English boys ha.. N he is lapping it up from what I can make out.. His dad is worried we might not be the only ones with a new baby!! I laughed the other day as my oh always says to his son before ending his conversation on Skype " keep it covered " ! Then my toddler spoke to him and when saying bye he also said keep it covered !! Lol obviously no idea what he is talking about lol..
He is there for 4 years, costing a fortune! 

I'm not expecting that weight loss all the time Id like to go for 2lb a week. I got a pedometer yesterday and did 14000 steps today so hoping that helps ! It was nice day so went a nice walk with oh, ds at nursery so just us and ollie.. 

Slammer / good luck taking the kids together, ive done it a few times now with buggy board.. What a life save that is ! X well done on treadmill x I used to have one but it broke, my legs were brill and felt really toned after I used to go on it.. 

Nothing to report really, trying to get ollie Into his basket more as mainly in with me but getting a big paranoid it he has been face down twice :( and it freaked me out a bit. He only went from his side, but he hated laying on his back.. It's an awkward one really.. 
Oh and managed to dtd lol;) because that's obviously important news haha x


----------



## AliJo

Apple - DTD is awesome news! Haha.. I mean it can be a real challenge with little ones. Being able to do it and enjoy it is part of getting back to "normal". 

I have a fitbit and love it. I never get 14000! Even at work when I'm on my feet all day. I easily get 10000, though. 

Keep up the good work with slimming world! 

Lite - I'd be like you and be watching for a concussion! I do it with O all the time when he hits his head hard enough. With babies it can be such a worry with their heads not being as tough! 

Omg.. the toddler dumping all the toys! I know EXACTLY what you mean. My brother's stepson (not truly stepson they're not married) who is a year older than O will come over and by the time they leave I swear I just want to burn his room down. Every. Little. Freaking. Thing. Is. Out. Of. Place. He threw an absolute tantrum when he last visited because we wouldn't let him in there since my brother and SIL were staying in there. Still managed to destroy the living room. If I know they're coming over I will run in there and put things where he can't get to them, be it our bedroom or up on the closet shelf. I'll leave the bigger items down, but like the building blocks.. nope.. gone. They never use to help clean up either, but now my brother's GF does but her cleaning is throwing everything in the toy bin. So I dig it all out and organize it. It's always a headache haha

He's definitely starting! Small laughs so far. Been trying to get a big giggle out of him! It's definitely a laugh, though. 

Slammer - No bleed for me after 6 weeks yet. I had one stop right before my 6 week appointment. I really really don't want my period so if I get it I will be angry lol

I want a treadmill! When we move I'll definitely look into a treadmill or even an elliptical. I just can't do the elliptical for very long. I'm sure if I stick to it I will be able to over time. 

I think you'll surprise yourself with going out with both. For me it was kind of empowering. I was like "I can do this!" Even if it was exhausting. 

Hope you get a better sleep tonight. 

Angel - I'm glad Melody is sleeping better. Half tempted to try it with T buuut with O in the mix I think it'll just be too stressful ha. 

The one that felt right got away. One since was a "You know I like this place enough" then that fell apart and now I just feel like I'm settling for less. Still considering it. Has a huge fenced in back yard which is nice. It's almost a .2 acre lot. 

Vrogers - How was she after her shots? T was a little cranky but nothing residual after the first and only dose of Tylenol. 

AFM - Tried to catch up best I can. I need to be going to bed. 

Work went eh. I went over a hour, but it easily would have been more if my coworker didn't take all my treatments. Which she shouldn't have. I'd rather she left them alone because she was having an attitude all day about having to do a lot. I just try my best to ignore her. She's on the verge of losing her job because of her behaviors. 

T only ate around 8 ounces total.. in a 14 hour period. DH said it was a bad day, but even though it was bad he knew it could have been worse. Said he could handle one day of it and be okay. Hopefully they get their own routine soon and T starts to eat more. I hate that he didn't eat much. Slept pretty rough as well. 

As for trying to lose weight since it's a topic.. I decided to cut back on foods high in carbs. I can't find the time or energy to count calories so I'm hoping since foods with a lot of carbs are often junk or high caloric it will drop my caloric intake some. I'll half pay attention and make sure I'm not under eating and I'm not cutting them completely.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- i cant believe t laughed, how adorable! isa sucks his hand so sloppily too, saliva everywhere! sorry work wasnt so great and that t didn't eat much. I guess it is expected and im sure he will make up for it!

lit- isa has had loads of tummy time, he just loves it. Sorry V has had some big crying sessions. Hope evenings ease for you. 



vrogers- isa is in 25th percentile too haha. our little small babies. 

slammer- sorry pt was cancelled. Did you manage to get some food? :D sorry jack had a crap sleep, hope he is better for you tonight. Good luck picking up dd with jack in tow. 

angel- maybe its a side effect of the minipill then. But amazing job on the naps. its great you have managed to find a system that is working for you. 

apple- glad ds is doing well in nursery and great job on the weight loss! Ollie sounds like he is thriving, that is great. Isa ends up on his face too, he really prefers that position with his reflux... glad you got time for dtd. Always nice to have some intimacy with our oh's! dh and i dtd last night, we used to dtd every night or every other night before isa was born, i do miss those times. now its maybe once a week. so tired in the evenings we just both fall asleep. 

AFM- got all clear for mastitis which i knew anyway as i couldn't feel any lump. This weekend is my wedding anniversary and last month was dh's birthday. i had booked us a night away (with isa of course) in this little apartment in the country side and had to keep re-scheduling because i was unwell with mastitis. Anyway we are going on saturday and just making it an anniversary weekend.

however, i have the worst luck and i have another blocked duct. this time near my underarm. I am hoping i can massage it out, but not had any luck. Going to try see a doc today, maybe antibiotics will help. either way... i am going away this weekend. not letting mastitis get in the way haha... so being positive as i can b about it. its not painful just now, just uncomfy and annoying. 

on a better note, isa reflux has been so much better, and hes become more smiley, more alert and he is always eating his hands like mad. its so cute. He is making more and more noises, like he is trying to talk to us. Last night he had a 5 hour sleep in the crib... hope it continues...

sorry for long rant just want to moan and feel a bit sorry for myself.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I'm sorry about the blocked duct. I'd look into how to prevent them. It seems like you might have recurrent issues with them. My friend was constantly fighting them for awhile. 

T is constantly eating his hands as well!! He gets mad if he takes them out. We just give it back and he's good lol T is always talking to us as well. It's fun! 

Enjoy your weekend! 



So last night it was cute. T was mad and I was trying to make something to eat. Well he had a blanket on him that I gave him to mess with and he had lost it. I gave it back and he pulled it right to his mouth and was content again! He definitely likes to chew and suck on his hands, but he's developing a liking for blankets!


----------



## pompeyvix

AliJo - T sounds so cute with the attachment of the blanket bless him. I think it's lovely when they become attached to something. Anabella still sleeps with her bun bun which was given to her when she was born :cloud9:
How lovely that T laughed for the first time. 

Ally - Have a lovely weekend away, it sounds very well deserved. I really hope you are not getting another bout of mastitis with the new blocked duct :(
I am pleased Isa's reflux is getting better and he is making more noises. Jamie has starting making different noises now and I love it!

Apple - well done on the weight loss, that's amazing!
yay for DTD! Still waiting here!

LL - Goodness, toys everywhere just gets on my nerves. Anabella is bad enough on her own, but whenever she has a friend over the house looks like a bombs hit it!
I can't believe V is rolling already! Go girl! 

slammer - hope having the two of them on your own went well? I must admit I've done it countless times now as I've had no choice really. My husband went back to work after 2 weeks and he works 6 days a week from 7.30am - 6pm, so I had to just get on with it. The first time was a bit daunting , but it's all second nature to me now :)
Ive heard good things about Poldark. enjoy!

vrogers - I hope Lillian was OK following her jabs. Jamie has his next week, not looking forward to them at all :(

AFM - My bleeding turned out to be pp bleeding. It stopped after a few days and it was very light. Strange!
Jamie has been unsettled in the very early hours the last couple of nights which has been difficult as it means I get even less sleep. I hope tonight he sleeps more soundly!
Expressing is going well and I now have around 80 frozen bags and seriously running out of room in our freezer. I want to start donating to our local milk bank. I called them Monday and yesterday and they said they would call me back but they haven't which I find odd. They are apparently crying out for donors. I will try again tomorrow I think. I would loathe to start having to chuck some away due to lack of space when it could be helped sick or premature babies :( I don't even know how much longer I can keep expressing this volume for, but whilst I have an oversupply I'd like to make the most of it.


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - I always hoped O would get attached to something, but he never did. He would like something for awhile then get over it. T just likes to mouth his blankets right now so maybe he will get attached to something.

That's awesome about the supply! Hopefully you can get through to them so you can donate! Also can try to post it on for sale groups or something like that. Had someone in town do it to give it away and people were all over it. 


Quiet here today! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## slammerkin

Just a quick post for now. Ended up not having to pick up DD today since DH was out of his appt in time to get her. Will have to tomorrow for sure though.

Pompey - I have nearly 100 oz in the freezer now...30ish bags maybe. I probably won't even need it, but it's nice to have a safety net. I agree with finding someone local to donate to if you can't get a response from the milk bank. I was able to donate 100 oz to someone back when I was nursing DD - found them them through a local Human Milk for Human Babies group. Another group for breast milk sharing is Eats on Feets.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just a quick post, im gonna gave to check out this poldark I guys are talking about :) 

Slammer, I'm sure u will be fine once u have been out with both children together, it is daunting initially but then as pomp said you just get used to it.. Saying that Id like to see my oh do it as often as o do lol.. Brilliant that u have so much milk frozen. I only breast feed at night now but never really had enough milk to freeze extra in the day. Saying that It prob would have increased if I pumped more I just never had the time with having 4 boys ! ;) lol

Oh and hope your DH appointment re vasectomy went ok. We have looked into it and I'm surprised they do it at the Local drs, and it only takes 40 mins lol..i thought he would have to stay in hospital..I know he is nervous about it .. He wants to try childbirth !! &#128521;

Ally , sorry about the blocked duct, I hope it doesn't get any worse. The weekend sounds fab hope u have a good time. 

Ali, T with his blanket is super cute, sounds like he is coming on great, brill that he is starting to laugh.. Ollie is talking back a lot to now, it's really sweet :) I can't wait for him to giggle :) ! 

Lit/ im with you with the toys! I must admit my toddler has too many and is pretty spoilt and we have gad a lot given but they do get everywhere, I try to keep them organised but to be honest when my oh has him by himself the house just get trashed ! Ha ... Oh is fab and gets down on them floor making train tracks and playing with planes for hours but has no concept of the words tidy up !! Ha it really bugs me.. Ive ended up removing some upstairs lol x 

Pomp / great freezer stash also and I think it's loverly thst u want to donate :) hope Jamie has some settled nights for u and u manage to get some rest x im normally not too bad and can manage on just few hours sleep but give me a few nights of it and I start getting stressed in day more easily then feel guilty ! 

Update here, not much to report. Went to Dr this morning and got the pill. Ollie still doing ok, has last feed at 11 then wakes at 3 am and 6 am. Getting used to that pattern now. It's just hard if ds wakes. Just going to write invites for ds party next month with 20 3 yr olds !! Ive booked us two nights away after at a hotel with tearooms and mini farm as he loves animals. Think we will need the break. It's just me , oh, ds and ollie so should be nice x if not interesting ha, im hoping there are some baby lambs as ds would love feeding them..


----------



## AliJo

Apple - That sounds like a lovely family outing with your young ones! I would love to take O to Disney World because he is loves with Mickey. I know he's not old enough to remember it, but it would still be great!

Slammer - I still think you'll do fine! I'm sure it would be easier to think about if Jack did well in vehicles. 

So, Disney is at it again. I can't click anywhere on the page. I had to change to the mobile version. 

T doesn't want set down today. He's happy just sitting on my lap at least. They needed baths last night and I didn't get to it so I'll be doing that here in a bit. Then later I'm going to look at a new house then also one that we were thinking about buying. I need another feel for it. I've thought about it a lot and I don't think it feels right, but maybe I'll get excited again when I see it. The other one is similar to it in size, but just a single level with 3 bedrooms. No real pictures of it online so I'm hoping it's nice inside. Has a partial finished basement, just not as much finished. Maybe could do more. Definitely worth a look. I always laugh at myself. As soon as I think I might want a house I start looking at remodeling and updating ideas for it lol


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - hope the family visiting is going well. That must be a little stressful. 

I hate clutter and really want to minimize a bit over the coming months. 

I hope you can get your DD back to her class soon. DH kind of wants to enroll DD in Tae Kwon Do now as well because there's a place right nearby and it would be another activity to keep her busy and off the TV, but low effort for us, lol. We must spoil her. She keeps coming home from daycare asking to do something exciting. Sheesh kid, not every day can be exciting!

Apple - I can just imagine your stepson is a hit with the ladies! We Americans sure do love a good accent. :) 

Congrats on DTD! That is news worth sharing, hehe.

AliJo - sorry the first day back at work went a bit rough for DH. I'm sure it will take a bit of time for them to get into a rhythm. DH was just asking me if we should start introducing bottles next week to get Jack used to it. I spose we will, but I think since it won't be an every day thing there is still a good chance that hell resist them when I go back. 

DH had the two kids on his own for a grand total of 36 minutes yesterday while I was on the phone with my friend. He nearly lost his mind! Hahahaha. Jack fussing and DD wanting food. Welcome to my evenings dude.

Ally - thats nice that Isa loves tummy time. It would give me a chance to get a thing or two done if Jack liked it.

I hope you clear your new clocked duct quickly! Enjoy your weekend away. Sounds lovely.

Glad Isa gave you a nice stretch of sleep...jealous! 

AFM - I really do need to try to get out of the house with both kids...but there's not much to do when it's cold. Can't wait for it to warm up so we can do playgrounds and walks. I used to get DD outside a lot when it was just me and her. I mean, I'm not even going anywhere with them today...just have to drive five mins with Jack to go get DD and then back!

Getting more and more annoyed with my lack of weight loss. Sigh. 

Kind of want to be intimate with DH in some way (still not ready to try sex) but we have no chance really. 

Mentioned my freezer stash already...quite proud of it, lol. I just use my manual pump 1-2 times a day and pump about 3 oz each time and just sock that away into the freezer. If I didn't have the hand pump I wouldn't be doing it at all because the electric one is too much work to set up.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - What manual pump do you have? I need to get one. I still have a large stock pile but I'd like to add more. I only add to it a couple of times a week. Like yesterday T napped forever and I had to pump. I think a manual would be easier for me to just pump real quick and stash. 

Baths are done. I really need a shower myself but we'll see if I get the chance. When T is napping I can get O to stay near me and shower real quick. 

My lower back hurts pretty bad today. Standing hurts.. blah..


----------



## slammerkin

I have the Medela Harmony. So easy to assemble/disassemble. I just throw everything in a bowl of hot soapy water when done.


----------



## slammerkin

Update: pickup went fine! Jack didn't cry at all in the car. He was a little pissy while inside getting DD, but no biggie. :D


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - sounds like you know exactly what I mean with another kid terrorizing your house! I am also the type who likes to keep all our toys organized, so cleaning up takes especially long. My friend also just has the throw the toys into a bin system, and she often lets all the toys be dumped out in her house all day, so makes sense that the toddler is a bit more used to dumping things. The last time we were over there, my dd1 said to her, "your kitchen is kind of messy!" Hahaha! I felt bad. Kids are so blunt! 

Pompey - agh, that's annoying your hubby lets the house get so covered in toys when you aren't home. It is such a pain to clean up!! I hate living in a disaster zone. I, too, have gone out of the house with two a lot because I've just had to. With preschool I'd imagine you're doing it constantly! 

Slammer - Thanks. Family is now home but it was good to see them. My one cousin announced she's pregnant! First baby. Exciting.
I'm glad your trip to pick up dd from daycare went well! That is funny your dd is always asking to do something exciting! 

AFM - I don't know how you all manage to pump so much. I never have time. I have finally made the effort this week since I need some for later this month, but have still only managed to put away 11 oz total, with great effort. 

I had an okay week, with some stressful moments, but yesterday was quite a bad day, as dd1 basically completely terrorized me. I think this is the worst age I have ever experienced. I can hardly wait until she grows out of it. Part of it was she was quite overtired. This nap transition is difficult. Anyway, today I felt extremely listless and glum. Kept crying on and off. Finally took a nap this afternoon and am feeling a bit better now. Happy weekend.


----------



## Angel5000

After our amazing nap day on Tuesday, yesterday was a nightmare. She wouldn't let me put her down, waking immediately. Only slept in my arms, and then very restlessly. :wacko: And overnight the same problem. I think we got 3 hours of sleep between 9pm and 6am. :dohh: But she managed to sleep on my chest from 6am - 9am, and then thankfully today was better with all of her naps lasting an hour! We got a new swaddle sack. She had outgrown the halo sack I had (lengthwise) but the next size up that we have was way too big for wrapping around her and I couldn't get a good swaddle (it was given to me used so it might just be stretched out). And I didn't like how I kept finding it up over her mouth. :nope: I bought the swaddleme wrapsack and I like the design SO much better than the halo ones, and I thought I was in love with the halo version. She didn't even fight me wrapping her in it, and was asleep in just two minutes of our routine. :happydance:

Melody's been having a rough time eating the last several days, basically refusing to eat at all. She'll start to suck and then stop after 1-2 minutes and start screaming. The only way she's eating the last several days is after I give her tylonel, then she'll eat for 20-30 minutes. Since i don't like giving her tylonel unless I really think she needs it, I only did that yesterday and on Sunday, so she has barely eaten in between. :( I was worried it might be reflux because of the way she was screaming, except she never spits up, so then I was thinking it could be "silent reflux". My sister was here today so she started looking in her mouth and we can SEE the tip of her bottom tooth coming in. It's not quite broken all the way through yet but we can see it. 

I KNEW I wasn't crazy. 


In other news - I weighed and measured her. She's 24.5 inches long now and 12.5 lbs! :wacko: She grew 1 inch and 1.5 lbs since her March 1 check up! She's growing so fast! 


Ali - I'm so sorry that you have to return to work. 

I love my fitbit! Before I was pregnant I tend to get 8,000-10,000 when teaching depending on the type of day I was having. When I'm at home I rarely get close to that. But since Melody seems to like bouncing on the yoga ball when she's fussy I spend a lot of time doing that and my fitbit thinks I'm exercising (it actually registers it as time on an elliptical :haha: ) so it's been saying I've been hitting 10-12,000 without any effort! :rofl: 

That sucks that the house you really wanted got away. I hate the idea of settlings for less when buying a house. It seems like so much money to spend for something that could be "settling". But .2 acre is not bad! 

Oh I'm sorry that T only ate 8 ounces total. Probably stress from the changes. I'm sure he'll eat better now. 



Apple - My doctor didn't even mention the injection, but I don't know if i like the idea of getting on something that if I have crappy side effects I can't "take it out", I would just have to ride it out, whereas with the pill or IUD I can just stop or have it removed whenever I want. the only thing that annoys me about the mini pill is that I have to take it at the same time (or within 3 hours) every day. 

Wow Ollie is getting big! That's so great! What is "slimming world" ? 


Slammer - So sorry that you had a crappy night. Sounds like both Jack and Melody were not having a great time last night. 

Great job getting onto the treadmill! That's great! I need to start getting out to the gym and exercising. 


Lite - I am so relieved that she's having decent naps! I was really worried about when I go back to work and she'd never get any sleep or her caregivers would never get anything done. I agree, M and V would have great play dates rolling around! :haha: 

Oh no! I hope V is okay and doesn't end up with a concussion! 



Ally - Oh no! I'm so sorry about another blocked duct! 

Pompey -Wow! That's so impressive the stock you have! I hope the milk donation place gets in contact iwth you. I think it's so great you're going to donate.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Children really have no filters! I would feel terrible if a child said that about my place. I wouldn't be mad at them, but I'd be feeling like I can't even meet the approval of a child! :haha: 

I'm sorry about the rough day. I'm glad the nap helped. If O did drop his nap I know I'd be struggling with him a lot more. He still gets so tired and he's enough of a challenge as it is. It is a very trying age. I'll tel you what.. I'm not excited for the talking back stage! 

Watching Blippi on YouTube.. ugh.. children! Actually he's at a children's museum and I definitely think I should take O to the one near by! He'd have a blast! I'll feel kind of odd being there. A girl from my little brother's class worked there and was shot and killed there by someone who was stalking her. It's sad.. they have an exhibit honoring her now. 

Angel - Sounds like painful gums is the reason she's not eating. Tylenol might be a good thing then since you wouldn't want her to get dehydrated. As soon as the tooth cuts she'll be much happier. Look into baby Orajel or something like it as well. 

That's funny about it reading your bouncing as working out on an elliptical! Reads me rocking T. I definitely don't move enough on my days off. 


Well, the house we looked at for the first time was a big nope. We loved the space it had, but it needed A LOT of work. They were asking WAY too much. They won't be selling for quiet awhile at that price. Then on the disclosure they said there was no known pests yet there were bug bombs sitting in plain sight. Also, it wasn't clean. Dirt built up in corners and the carpet was nasty. Now I know exactly why there was no pictures. 

We looked at the one I was thinking about buying again. I was hoping I'd get a good feeling about it, but I didn't. It's a big nope. The second bedroom was way too small for both boys. I couldn't remember how big it was. So, waiting game for something new to show up. She said there should be a lot more coming on because it's March. I'm bummed because I really wanted something to work and now I just feel like I'll be waiting forever because there isn't anything currently that works. I'll miss our realtor. Even O loves her. I honestly wish she was my children's grandma! She brought O some putty to play with and then later O was wanting her to pick him up and was giving her hugs. She'd go around and shut lights off with him and help him to the switches. I told her when we find the house we want he's going to miss her. 

T is a sleep for the night. Trying to get O there. I'm exhausted. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## newbie2013

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I have been reading but haven't had time to reply. I'm sorry that I don't have time now, either, but I need to vent some frustration. 
Dh came home from his business trip and had spent time with his sister while he was there ( much to my annoyance because it meant more time away from us, but I didn't argue). Unfortunately, I had angered his sister when they were here visiting when ds was just a few weeks old. Their last day was on a day when ds was feeding every 1.5-2 hours and we were both exhausted. He wanted me to go and visit them, which would have involved a long drive both ways. I was almost in tears and refused. Both of them were annoyed and while I can understand why, since she won't see him again for a long time, I couldn't understand why she couldn't come to me with her husband and kids. Anyway, dh has almost gotten over it until he spent time with her and it all started up again. His attitude when he came back was awful and he was telling me that he didn't like my attitude! I'm like, I have made my son's welfare a priority over his family's demand and apparently he doesn't like that. It seems that he hadn't quite realised that this little person in our lives takes up a ridiculous amount of time and energy. That this little person's well-being is far more important than other people's. That my well-being, especially while I'm breastfeeding is more important than the impression he wants to give to his family. That what is good for him and what worked when it was just him and I, don't necessarily work now that this little person is here. I have worked that out because I have spent so much time with ds, but he hasn't spent nearly enough time with him to realise that.

To top it all off, my mum is getting ready to leave this week so I'm hyper stressed and so is she. She knows how much she has been doing around the house and for me and the baby and we're both worried that dh won't step up to his responsibilities when she leaves. 

I have a feeling it is going to be a very emotional week... Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - oh my that's funny about DD commenting on your friends kitchen. I'm probably more of a just throw everything in the toy basket person, but I do like to keep things like blocks and puzzles separated.

Congrats to your cousin! 

So sorry you had a bad day and then a glum day. You're on your own so much...it has to be totally exhausting! :hugs:

Angel - baby sleep is not exactly a linear progression..well maybe for some lucky few, lol. Hope you have more good than bad days. I wouldn't worry too much about other caregivers. Everyone finds their own way and babies will often do things for other people that they won't do for you.

That's crazy she's actually getting a tooth!

AliJo - I think you're right to not pull the trigger on that house if you don't feel right with it. There are bound to be more options in the next couple months.

Newbie - sorry to hear about the troubles with DH. I definitely agree that the baby and your well being come before making appearances with family. Many times with a baby you just have to say no to doing certain things. I really hope he steps up after your mom leaves. 

AFM - easy evening last night...Jack was sleepy and I pretty much wore him all evening while he slept so it was almost like it was just me and DD. She went to bed easy too and didn't wake during the night. Jack didn't sleep that well and I had to move to the glider around 2:00 for the rest of the night. 

No plans for the weekend really. Hope we're not all too bored and stir crazy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - someone was killed AT a children's museum? That's awfully scary! We have a children's museum here too but it's kind of crappy. In the next couple years they are going to be updating it and moving locations, and then it will be really neat!

It really is a trying age. I am sure all ages have their challenges, but I do hope it gets somewhat easier at some point! 

I am sorry T didn't consume much milk when you were at work. Sounds like he might start reverse cycling a bit. Or hopefully he will just get used to you being at work and will start taking more for your DH. 

Thankfully my friend wasn't offended (or at least said she wasn't)! Hehe. 

Newbie - that is frustrating that there was so much upset over you saying no to seeing your SIL the one time. It is so hard to juggle things with a new baby, and there are definitely a lot of things you have to say no to in the beginning. I wish both your SIL and DH would understand. 
I'm sorry your mom is leaving. It will definitely be an adjustment with no help (it sure has been for me), but I am sure you will do just fine! The first week will probably be the worst. I hope your husband will step up and actually help more. Sounds like he might have gotten a bit spoiled with your mom helping so much. You might have to have an honest, up-front conversation about what you are expecting of him in terms of help. Sometimes husbands can be quite clueless and also a bit selfish at times... 

Slammer - Thanks. It really is tiring. Blah! 
It definitely is nice to keep blocks and puzzles separated! 
Glad you had an easy evening. I haven't had one of those in a while. V has been really fussy in the evenings again, but oh well. I am sorry Jack didn't end up sleeping well at night. I would be so exhausted if I had to go sit up in the rocking chair in the middle of the night! I hope he sleeps better soon. 


AFM - we have had an exhausting day. We were out of the house for 5.5 hours straight! I am so tired and nauseated now (I tend to get a bit car sick). I also have a headache. Bleh. It was fun at the time, though. We had brunch at a friend's place and then went shopping for double strollers. Found a used one for a decent price but it felt like driving a bus. Ended up leaning towards the most expensive one we looked at last time, but they didn't have in stock, so we will think about it a bit more and then order online if we decide to get it. At least we got to try it out with both dd1 and V in it, so I know it works well.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Yeah.. it was a really sad ordeal and really messed up. I'm pretty sure it was at the museum since she worked there and it happened in the mall where it's located. Basically he was obsessed with her and she turned him down.

I think we'll have a sweet spot right before they hit puberty so it will be short lived and we'll have to wait till they are adults haha 

I get car sick as well. I have to keep my eyes on the road and roads with a lot of curves are pure evil. Glad it was a nice day out. What stroller are you thinking about?

Slammer - I'm sure something will come around or I'll get a full time position and be able to afford more. I just don't see a full time position working out unless we move over there. 

I bet it felt kind of good for it to just feel like you and DD for awhile. I like it when I takes a longer nap because then I feel like I actually get to spend time with O. I feel bad when I have to cut it off quick because T woke up. 

Newbie - I'm so sorry.. he doesn't seem understanding at all. I feel like his sister took all that time to make sure he'd treat you like crap when he came back. I'd be so mad. I really hope it blows over soon for your sake. 


Nothing going on here. Just got T down for a nap in our bed. He was needing one. Hasn't taken a good one all day. 

I've been irritable today. Just frustrated with the house hunting and then frustrated with the apartment since I have no room and it's just feeling cluttered all the time. I can't stand it. I went through a rage and tossed some house plants which isn't like me because I love having them just so it wouldn't take up space. About started tossing more stuff today. I can't even remember what it was now.


----------



## vrogers

Have had a couple fussy days with Lillian and could never finish a post, so sorry for the super late replies! Trying to catch up now. 

Literati- I do like chick flicks! I haven't seen any newer ones but up to 2010ish I've probably seen all! What are your favorites? 
Concussion watch sounds scary, I'm sure everything will be fine. Poor thing though. 
I haven't joined the fb group either! 
Is it active lately (anyone who is in it)? 
Sounds like you had a productive day even though I'm sure it was exhausting for that long! Maybe you could find the stroller for sale or a coupon or something! 

Ali- she was a little crabby and fought sleep but the Tylenol did help! She's also just leaving her second leap according to the app so I think some could be attributed to that. 
Your coworker sounds annoying and frustrating to deal with. Hopefully this doesn't sound too mean but for your sake I hope she isn't there too much longer, I'm sure it would make work better for you! 
I need to do better about watching what I eat as well. It's too easy to grab something fast to eat which usually means unhealthy. 
I'm sorry about the house and waiting game. How frustrating. Hopefully the perfect house does come along sooner rather than later! 
Lillian didn't get a good nap in today either until late evening! Then she slept for 2ish hours, woke to eat, and is now down for the night. 
I can imagine the lack of space is frustrating and the fact that you guys haven't found a house yet-it's understandable. 

Ally- another 25 percentile baby, I wonder if/how much it'll change as they get older, if they'll stay on the smaller side or not. 
No need to apologize for the venting/ranting, totally allowed here! You can't catch a break with those ducts, I hope it does go away on its own and doesn't get painful. The getaway sounds lovely! Also glad to hear about the reflux letting up, it's so much better to see them happy and alert instead of in pain and inconsolable! 

Pompey- thankfully the only hard part was the actual shots, she calmed down a few min later when I cuddled her and talked to her. She had a couple crabby days but we gave her Tylenol and she does seem better now! I hope little Jamie and you both do okay, it is hard to see! 
Seems like quite a few of us already got pp periods. At least it's over and done with. 
How amazing of you to donate milk! I would love to have been able to do that. I'm sure your milk will be helpful for a preemie/sick little one, so sweet of you! 

Apple- I hope the pill works out for you! I was never good at remembering to take it, missed so many that I figured it wasn't worth it. 
The two nights away sound so fun, I'm sure you guys will have a blast! So jealous about the baby lambs, oh my goodness. 

Angel- wow, I can't believe she's getting teeth! I'm wondering if I'll realize when Lillian is teething..theres apparently such a wide range it can happen and sometimes when she's extra fussy I never find out exactly why, gas or a leap or growth spurt or just being a baby. 

Newbie- wow, I'm frustrated with your dh for you! Everything really does change when you have a tiny person relying on you for everything. It seems like us women who grew these little people understand that better. You'd think dh and his sister would get that you are looking out for the baby and that he is your first priority not making other people happy by visiting or whatever else that would mean. I hope he steps up when your mom leaves! 

Slammer- glad that at least the first part of your night was easy! I really need to get a glider! 

I'm so ready to be able to take the baby out of the house even just to target. Our target just built a Starbucks in it so I'm ready to be able to take Lillian and just grab a coffee and walk around. It would be easier if she didn't eat so often (that part would probably be easier if I was BFing I would assume) and I'm still super anxious when thinking about her fussing and crying out in public. It gets so dreary sitting in the house day after day kind of like I'm in prison! Eventually I'll have to get out with her either way!


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, 

Ali glad the bath time went well, I'm with u on getting quick showers!! Nightmare at the min lol ..and hope viewing the houses is going ok. House hunting is stressful and exciting ! Sorry u have had some stressful moments, hope today is a better day for u. It's so frustrating when u are feeling all cluttered especially with a new baby as well. Hopefully u will be in your new house sooner than later &#65039;xx hugs 

Slammer, that's funny about your DH with both kids.. My oh is really good and offers all the time to look after ours but I do normally take one if them. If he does have both, say I get a bath or something im always rushing as I know they will both kick off.. Silly really i should just leave him to sort it but it to be honest it's just easier for me to come and do it myself lol..im just glad to get a bath ! As great as he is sometimes oh annoys me a little because he always seems to have to mention " ive been holding ollie or ive been playing with ds.. I'm like " what do u want a medal " lol try doing that, sorting tea and a moody teenager and putting a wash in at the same time !!lol.. Oh doesn't multi task very well when it comes to kids everything else goes to pot.. Still wouldn't swap him haha .. 

I know what u mean with having chance to be intermate.. It was hard with one Lo but with ollie here as well.. Not much chance.. I'm also very aware of my teenager in the house as well !! That would be the worst if he heard anyhing Ha

Lit/ sorry u had an off day the other day.. I know what u mean about difficult age with toddler..my ds is definately trying me at minute.. Glad u decided on a stroller, ive managed to get away with not needing one as ds is slightly older but so thankful for the buggy board..nice that u got out with some friends.. But car sickness sucks.. My teenager is really bad :(


Angel, sorry M has a rough few days.. Poor little thing.. I'm sure ollie might be teething also.. Really bad night and I can remember with my other boys the temp and and it affecting their stomachs., 

Slimming world is a really popular diet plan in uk, I thought it would be in us to be honest. Def worth googling if anyone wanted to lose weight. It's definately the easiest ive done over the years. You can eat loads which is what I need. I hate counting points.. It's recommended by midwives so can be done when pregnant or breast feeding.. X 

Vrogers , sorry h are feeling anxious about taking little one out.. I was definately like that initially, even with ollie and he is my 4th baby but you do get used to it. I know it's easier said than done but I just used to say to myself " what would I think if I saw someone with a crying baby" not a lot really, u always get the odd idiot, but that's what they are idiots and not worth your time.. With my first id say something lol ...especially if it was time of month ha ..but now I really don't care xx you will be fine hon n im also a Starbucks fan ! You will be chilling with your coffee soon &#128521;&#128521;. 

Newbie/ vent anytime x I would be really annoyed if oh had done that to me.. I think as long as you have explained your feelings then stick to your guns. I don't feel you have done anything wrong hon. Is his sister quite out spoken ? Just wondered if she was normally like that with your DH.. He seems bothered by what they think. We can't please everyone and yes in an ideal world we could pop and visit everyone but reality is we are shattered and our little ones and sanity needs to come first x hugs hon &#65039;xx sometimes I just let things settle then choose my moment to bring up things with oh once he has had time to calm down. He normally sees things my way then ! &#128521;

So we have been up all night with ollie x poor little man hot and bad stomach , not sure if he is teething , he is def uncomfortable :( had some paracetamol.. Sat on couch with him as wouldn't settle in bed :( sure tiredness will kick in later xl

I was naughty mummy yesterday got ds all ready for a party and looked at invite as we were leaving and it had startd 2 hrs b4 !! Cost me a special treat ha x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Going to read back later. Beem awol! Am ok FB though if anyone wants to add me xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi midnight , hope u r well hon x


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - that's hard that V is still having fussy evenings. It has to be tiring after a long day of caring for two!

Thankfully I do sleep in the glider when I have to move there. I have a whole setup with a big blanket, a pillow to prop up Jack/my arm, and a pillow for my neck. It reclines so that helps.

5.5 hours out of the house is a lot! Brunch sounds lovely though. Do you want a side-by-side or the longer kind? Our strollers only ever saw use for walks outside...never really used one indoors for shopping or anything. Haven't even thought about getting a double yet, but maybe I should. One time we were on the DC Metro train and a woman had a really long one and tried to get off the train and the gap between the train and platform got her wheels stuck! DH jumped in to lift it clear so she could get off...the doors on Metro trains are scary because they don't open back up for obstructions!

AliJo - I'm sorry finding a house is taking so much longer than you hoped. I'm sure I'd feel cramped in an apartment with two kids and a dog too. You have a dog, right? How do you handle taking the dog out with the two boys? Really hope something good comes up soon.

Vrogers - Target really is the perfect place to try your first outing alone, especially one with a Starbucks so you have a place to rest and feed Lillian. They can probably also give you a cup of hot water or something if you need to heat a bottle - I'm not sure how most people handle bottles when out and about. But speaking of Target - I just did my first outing with the two alone there myself last night! :)

Apple - totally understand feeling like it's easier to just do things yourself. DH is really very good but just not had much practice with the two at the same time yet. He's going to have more practice when I go back to work though and he has to handle mornings and daycare dropoffs on his own, and then be alone with Jack all day.

Seriously no chance to be intimate yet...I haven't even gotten to the point of putting Jack down on his own at night. He doesn't usually settle for the night until 10:30-11 so I just go to bed with him because I'm tired too. I guess I should try putting him down for a bit though and maybe then DH and I can have some time to at least snuggle!

I hope Ollie feels better soon!

Too funny about being late for the party! Of course you'd have to make a special treat after that! 

Midnight - glad to see you check in even if you don't have time for a full update!

AFM - I was so tired yesterday! Having to get up with the two kids while DH sleeps after work sucks. Neither Jack nor I were ready to be awake at 7 when DD came in! Same feeling today, lol. During the week I sleep a bit longer while DH handles DD. How do single parents survive??

I took DD outside for a bit yesterday and let her jump in muddy puddles (big peppa pig fan here). She had a blast and I got some good pics and video. :)

I also took them both out for my first real outing alone with them! Went to Target and got pretzels and lemonade at the mall (which is attached to the Target). DD was very good. Jack cried almost the whole way there and the whole way home. :( He was good otherwise though. We took our pretzels and lemonade back to the car and sat in there to eat while I fed Jack. Not that I'm bothered about feeding in public, but I was hoping if I fed him in the car and popped him into the seat fed and happy he wouldn't cry on the way home...no such luck, lol. Anyway, the crying sucked, but glad we got out. Felt accomplished. :)

Oh, and I think the lovey feelings are finally coming on for Jack. He's finally smiling at me. :D


----------



## slammerkin

Just had to share this pic of DD airborne while jumping in a puddle! She got soaked of course, lol.https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u488/slangofoil/Other/IMG_20170318_144120.jpg


----------



## Apple111

Slammer, yay for getting out ! sounds like u had a nice time:) Ollie's always having his moments and crying fits when we are out and about and ds sometimes starts making crying noises really loud to drown it out ! He thinks it's funny, just annoys ollie more ! Lol .. Not helpful when putting your shopping through till !! 

its really good that you are having nice feelings towards jack, so loverly when they smile. I really struggled with my second son and we are great now apart from his teenage moments :) 

funny that you were splashing in puddles today we were doing same thing with ds ha..

Just editing lol .. Wow she is georgous.. The best fun is always free ! X 

Also I have started putting ollie in his basket at night alone, im only outside listening but he has dropped to sleep a few times, he also settles for night 10:30 ish but I though I'd try and I was surprised that he settled, I had to go and put dummy in a couple if times at first but I think he actually likes the quiet x nice just to get even 20 mins hands free :)


----------



## slammerkin

Oh dear, I dunno how I'd keep my patience if DD started screaming or crying at the same time when out. You're supermom, lol.

Thanks...she kills me with cuteness sometimes. :)

I have definitely not tried putting Jack down awake. I'd just be happy to have him go to sleep and be able to transfer him to the bed successfully! Though he did randomly take himself off in the mamaroo yesterday unexpectedly. Didn't work today, lol.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I adore the picture!! She's definitely a beautiful little lady! I won't lie.. I'd probably join O in jumping in the mud puddle as long as I didn't need to worry about T! 

O kills me with cuteness as well. It's horrible how he uses it against me! :haha: He's a clown, too. He knows it as well. I think his future teachers are going to be like "He's a good kid.. but he constantly is trying to get attention!" "*awkward smile* Yeah.." At least I hope the good kid part is in there! 

A dog and two cats :dohh: At least the cats tend to stay out of the way. Our dog isn't huge either. He's a Boston terrier. We actually chose the smaller of the two apartments we were shown for convenience because it's right next to the door to outside. We aren't on ground level so we don't have a personal door (it's like a half story up) but I can just step outside our door, keep it open, and even though I shouldn't I let him run outside. He won't take off and he listens. DH takes him out when he gets home and when he gets up so generally I don't need to. He sleeps and lounges most of the day. He generally never asks. He's always gone long periods of not needing to go out, but he would be more than happy to go out and run all the time. I wish I could boot him outside at times. He can sure stink!! Like right now.. if I could let him out to run it'd help pass all that gas he has. 

Glad you got out! I need to get out with both some more. I'm more worried about O than I am T. 

I'm so super happy for you for having lovey feelings towards Jack! I bet that makes you feel so much better. There's nothing wrong with it taking time, but I can just imagine that it doesn't feel the greatest. 

Apple - I need to keep working with T with him being on his own at night. He does well generally. I've been on and off with it. Depends on how tired I am. He hasn't put himself to sleep. He will sometimes fall asleep on his own in the swing. 

Funny about the party! I have never been so disorganized with my life than now. I was a little out of it after O, but not bad. With both I'm constantly forgetting stuff or misunderstanding! Been trying to write on the calendar more. 

Midnight - Thanks for checking in! 

Vrogers - My cousin just gives her baby room temperature formula. That way when she goes out she just has water filled bottles and dumps the formula in. If you get an insulated bag you could put hot water into the bottles and that should keep them warm enough till she's ready to feed! Then you just have to add the formula. 

BFing can be easier, but can be harder. Both have benefits. For me right now it's a pain. Yes I'm available and ready, but he tends to drown on me then it's just awkward trying to keep him from choking and trying to keep me from becoming completely exposed. 

I really think most people understand and won't judge you poorly if she were to cry. There are a few that think otherwise, but they're generally bitter people anyways and good luck pleasing them. 


When I got T down for that nap, it was before 6pm. I think I replied on my phone, can't remember. Anyways, he slept till 8am. Not straight obviously since he would wake to feed, but be right back to sleep. I thought I was doomed to be up late (O went to sleep at almost 12 again ugh) then be up super early, but surprisingly not! 

We had O at a busy park for a short while. Made me feel kind of bad for not having him in some sort of daycare yet. He had so much fun just because there were other kids around. I didn't see it, but I guess DH said he was loving up on a little girl that was about a year old. They were hugging each other and she tried to give him a kiss so he kissed her lol then I guess he proceeded to almost trample her. People were kind of laughing because he was just standing there laughing like a maniac in the middle of everyone. The kid is too excitable sometimes.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - there pretty much haven't been any good chick flicks in the last 10 years anyway! I don't know - I pretty much love them all! Bride Wars, Confessions of a Shopaholic, How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days, Win a Date with Tad Hamilton... the list goes on! Hehe. I own a lot of them. 

Slammer - that's an adorable pic of your dd. she is so cute. 
GReat job on the Target outing. I wish we still had one. 

Apple - sorry Ollie was so unsettled. 

Midnight - nice to hear from you. Hope you're doing well. 

Ali - my dd1 is also pretty attention seeking and I do rave about her cuteness constantly so she definitely knows she's so cute! Haha. Oh well! 

AFM - V was up crying a lot until midnight last night, seemingly with painful gas. I really wish she would stop having such fussy evenings. It really makes for a long day. 
I am feeling quite down to be honest. Feeling like I am the only one struggling and everyone is having an easier time than I am. I know that's just me feeling sorry for myself but sometimes it feels that way. I asked my mom to take dd1 this afternoon so DH and I can nap. I feel guilty about it and like she probably finds me a burden, but I'm so tired and I can't deal with dd1's energy right now. I just feel completely spent.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - O definitely knows we find him cute and funny. If we even smile at something he does he tries to do more to get us to laugh or smile more. Turns into full on psycho at times! 

I think it would be hard to not look at your own life and feel like it is harder for you than others. Everyone handles things differently and when someone might find something not too hard it doesn't mean that another person can't find it extremely hard. I wish I could say I wasn't struggling. It seems to always be one thing or another. I could type up a whole self pity post right now!


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ I know how u feel with not feeling up to dd energy, im the same with ds and def get agitated easily with him..then feel guilty. You honesty Sound to me like you are doing a brilliant job. It's really hard ajusting to a new baby and having a toddler. My two older children aren't really that much of a problem but I do feel like I'm starting again due to the age gap.. Thank goodness for B&B and this thread to keep is sane :) x

I'm thinking ollie might have a tummy bug, both me and oh and ds are not great. I'm def feeling like my cycle is going to start any time as well :(


----------



## Angel5000

Was really irritated with DH last night. After telling him how exhausted I am from not getting more than 2-3 hours sleep at a time every night, he told me to wake him the next time she needed to be walked/bounced/rocked back to sleep and he'd take over since he doesn't work today. Well, I did and he bounced her to sleep, but a few minutes after she was down she woke up. So he repeated and again she woke up a few seconds after he put her down. So then he just sat there staring at her, and groaning in frustration. She went from just sleepy fussing to frustrated sounds as she was starting to actually wake up and trying to get out of her swaddle, and I asked if he was going to pick her back up. He said if he did he was just going to end up repeating the same thing and he wasn't really interested in walking her for 10 minutes for 2 minutes of sleep, all night long. So I asked the obvious question...did he have a better plan, and he said no. :dohh: Like WTF!? Now she's screaming because she's woken herself, she's swaddled but wants to be out of the swaddle. I told him he couldn't just leave her there screaming, so he picked her up, but just sat there while she was screaming. :growlmad: I finally just said "giverh er to me", took her and settled her down. He was complaining about how she just wouldn't sleep and I finally said "welcome to my world. This is my night, every night. But YOU sleep through it, and I let you because of work, but now you know why I'm so F*ing tired!" I was really pissed off. I also told him there's no point in him offering to help me at night if he's not willing to actually follow through. 

His solution: to put her back in our bed because she'll sleep better and then we won't have to wake up with her. She does sleep better, but that's because every time she starts to wake up I'm right there to settle her again. And i don't sleep well when she's in the bed because I can't get a deep sleep, but of course he just sleeps through it all. I told him all this and he just looked at me and said that he didn't know why we were bothering to try to make her sleep in her bassinet if she doesn't want to. :dohh: 

It's not that she doesn't WANT to, she just doesn't sleep well sometimes. Sometimes she does fine. And it doesn't bother him when I'M dealing with her. Ugh. :growlmad: I basically told him I'd deal with her, and then put her in our bed after I had her eat some more and got her to sleep. I was just so freakin' angry at him. 


Ali - The tylonel definitely helped. I was looking at baby tylonel and they all say not to use for under 2 years old. Is that just as a "CYA" for the company, or is it really not safe for infants? 

Sorry that things aren't working out for you house hunting. I know that this time is the best for house hunting, as we come into March and April a lot of people put houses on the market because spring and summer are the best selling times. I hope you find one soon! 


newbie - Feel free to vent! That's what we're here for! I'm so sorry that you're having problems with DH. Sounds like he didn't quite realize how much your lives would have to change when the baby came into your life. 


Lite - 5.5 hours? Wow! That's crazy! I can't imagine that long out of the house with M! 

And I promise, you aren't the only one struggling. Just when I think I've got things handled, then everything goes backwards for a day or two. :hugs: 


Vrogers - oh I'm sorry Lillian's been fussy lately. The FB group has been really pretty quiet lately. I wish it was a little more active because I have an easier time getting on FB and updating than I Do getting on here. I hate using BnB on my phone, so I always wait until I can get on the computer. 

I didn't even realize she was teething until my sister told me, because she was acting just like my niece did.

I think that people would be fairly understanding if she got upset and fussy in public, but I understand because I have the same fears. As for eating so often, I can't remember if you're using formula but if you are then the tip my aunt gave me was to prefill a couple bottles with water, and put individual baggies with premeasured formula into your diaper bag, then it's easy to make up and feed. I'm actually more nervous about M getting hungry and needing to BF in public. 


Apple - When you put him down awake does he cry much before he falls asleep or does he just sort of drift off?


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - oh wow, I would be so annoyed if my DH did that! So much for being helpful! My DH doesn't help at all in the night, but I remember back when dd1 was a baby and one time I got him to change a diaper in the night and it ended up waking me up so much that I just figured - why bother waking him up if it completely wakes me up too anyway? Blah. It sucks he played so helpless and ended up riling M up so much. I must admit M sounds really hard in the night! Although V has her fussy evenings until late, once she is finally asleep for the night, she only wakes to feed and goes right back to sleep. I can't imagine rocking and bouncing multiple times during the night too! You really must be exhausted. I wish your DH would help more! And so frustrating that he's so oblivious to how hard it is night after night for you! Hugs. 

Ali - aww, well if you ever need a self pitying vent, feel free to do it here! We understand. 
To answer your question from a couple posts ago, we are looking at the city select jogger. 

Apple - aww, well I am sorry you are having a hard time with your toddler as well. It is tough! I hope poor Ollie doesn't have a tummy bug, and I hope you manage to stay healthy. It would be so hard to take care of the kids if you got sick!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Often times men don't get it till they're forced to deal with it. My DH got a heavy dose when I was working overnights and O was still getting up at night to eat. He wasn't sleeping well at all with me gone and was waking up after 30 minutes a lot. Wasn't until we started using the paci that he started sleeping a little better for him. 

It is safe to use, but the companies won't suggest use on infants to protect infants and theirselves. Infants are new to this world so it's safer for their doctors to suggest dosage in case there was some reason that it shouldn't have it. Like kidney issues. I have a stepsister that has a daughter that couldn't and still can't take Tylenol because it can be harmful to kidneys if used over the daily dose limit and she has bad kidneys so she has to stay away from it completely. Normal use is safe for healthy people. 

I'm really hoping that you're right about the houses. I know more do come around but doesn't feel like it will happen.

Apple - I really hope Ollie isn't sick! I really hope you all get to feeling better soon. 


Having a bad night. I'm mentally worn down and I can't handle anything right now. Nothing changed, but I just can't.. I'm sure DH is concerned after the text I shot him.. ugh..


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - lots of hugs! So sorry you're having a bad night. I know completely how you feel with being so mentally worn down. It happens to all of us. Hang in there! You're doing an amazing job!


----------



## Apple111

Quick check in , 

I put ollie to sleep last night in his basket ( fell asleep having mummys cuddles and transferred him) at 9.30 pm. He slept til 4.30 am !! I woke myself at 12.00 and freaked out thinking there was something wrong with him.. My heart was racing it was horrible, im just used to him waking .. Had lots of big poos so think it's helped relieve his tummy a little. Still not 100%. 

Went to slimming world lost 1/2 a pound .. Lol rubbish ha .. I know ive been eating more buscuits this week in middle of night so better leave them alone !! I won't deprive myself tho need something for my sanity with a newborn and sleepless nights :) 

Angel, sorry about how your DH was wory u, my oh will help out after work but has no idea how much j actually do.. He comes out with unhelpful comments sometimes and if he does help out he likes to make it known! Very proud of himself for washing up lol.. Hasn't got a clue ! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

When I put ollie in his Moses basket he is awake and I wouldn't leave him to cry. I do dip his dummy in gripe water , done that with all boys and it likes the taste and settles down. Sometimes it doesn't work, in which case I'll just pick him up. I just started laying him on his own little bits in the day first. Id put him in and dip his dummy but he could see I was still around as id just potter round the bedroom. Then I started just putting him in with light off but landing light on worh light shining in room. Id be sorting ds in other room.. To be honest I didn't know how it would go but thought Id just try and see how we got on.. I was really soft woh my eldest two boys and they ended up in my bed until age 5, I had to lay with them every night to get them to aleep watching the soaps in the end. My ds1 used to sing along to the theme music ! Lol 
With ds3 I decided to try and get him in his room earlier And was really surprised how it was not nearly half as traumatic as Id predicted ha ..and it made such a difference to my evenings. Now he goes to bed no problem, same story , cuddle and he is asleep with his baba sheep x so ollie is ds4 so just decided to try earier with him.. He loves his cuddles tho and gets plenty and can be hard to put down in day, surprising how quick the suss mummys out ha x


----------



## Ally2015

not been online at all the last few days so trying to catch up quickly.

slammer0 thats great about your freezer stash. I don't have any, i am so bad at pumping. I have an electric one but it actually isn't that good and i end up using my hand when i want to express some milk.
i hope you find time to get some intimacy with dh. I agree, it is so hard to find time and the time always seems so short. i did tae kwon do when i was a kid and loved it. might be a nice idea for your dd.

well done for getting out and sorry jack cried the way there and back. Your dd is sooooo adorable!
i havent put isa down awake either. just feels weird. i know he wouldn't sleep that way. 

lit- glad you managed to have a nice time with family. sorry your dd is so difficult just now, i can only imagine. i hope things get better soon! i would be so tired too if i was out the house that long. hope you get the stroller you want. 
i agree with ali, i think we all look at each other and think oh they have it easier etc. I feel like that sometimes, i am in awe if all you with more than 1 child. You are doing a great job, and i hope you got some time to nap and are feeling better today. BIG HUG!

angel- i honestly think baby sleep and naps is such a difficult issue. I have days where isa will nap lots and in the crib etc and other days he wont sleep and just wants to be held. Cant belive melody's teeth are coming in wow! i guess that explains the lack of eating! she is growing up so fast and sounds like a healthy girl :)
Sorry about dh, i really think men find it so much harder, and it isn't as natural to them. my dh is really good but i do the nights mainly and 99% of the time settle him to sleep. Try not to be too upset, i think men are selfish in that respect and it will be harder for them to understand. Maybe on his days off you should try to get him to help more with nights so he can appreciate your effort more!

ali- that sucks about the houses, it is so hard to find a decent place. fingers crossed for something soon! sorry you are feeling frustrated, i am sure something better will come up soon. i have also had a few times where i have text dh saying i am too exhausted and worn out now and he panics. then later i feel fine haha. sending you a big cuddle!

newbie- i am so sorry about your dh, having a baby takes up so much time and energy and everything else comes second. i can understand the stress you must be feeling with your mum going too. do talk to him about how you are feeling and let him know. the mum normally spends the most time with baby so understands fully the time, effort etc it takes to take of baby and maybe your dh doesn't quite appreciate that yet. sending you a hug. 

vrogers- i find it so hard to get out house with isa and with bf'ing i find it so awkward cause he eats little and often. i try to express milk when i go out. I also feel a little imprisoned. helps to have a couple of goals for the day- today mine is to tidy the whole bedroom. it is such a mess and so much stuff everywhere. 


apple- poor ollie hope he is feeling better soon. i prefer isa in basket to co -sleeping, i just like moving around in my sleep and having a snuggle with dh. I always put him in at start of the night, but he ends up in the bed later haha. that is amazing how long ollie slept in his basket. Hope he carries on.

AFM- dh and i had the weekend away for our anniversary. Saturday we went to this place about an hour and a half away in the countryside, walk in the forest etc and then had an overnight stay in a little self catering apartment. It was nice to get out the city and into some greenery and fresh air. We thought we would get some more time alone as well but isa had other plans. he was awake from 5pm to 11pm! only slept short bouts in that. When he settled we were so tired but managed to stay up a couple of hours and chill together which was nice and swapped anniversary gifts. Then sunday we went out for dinner, but isa started crying and i had to hold him and try to eat at the same time, and then he did a massive poo haha. it is just so romantic having a little baby! dh and i want to book a week away in the countryside but think we will wait a few months when isa is older as its so hard taking such a tiny baby anywhere. 

i have appointment at breast clinic tomorrow , i feel like my left breast is inflammed and swollen and a bit worried about it. 
apart from that isa is doing well, reflux a little better, still gets a lot of gas. Sleeps in crib at night and only wakes at night to feed then straight back to sleep. The last few nights he has been inthe bed more so need to get him back into crib. nightime routine of bath, feed and sleep works well, he is always sleepy after bath/

sorry for this massive post haha, sorry if i missed anyone.
i get general impression many of us finding things hard and struggling, but we are all in it together. Sending you all lots of love! :)


----------



## AliJo

Apple - That stretch of sleep sounds amazimg! I do the same and worry if it's been awhile. So I rea&#314;y like hh vying the crib right there becauae I can just look at him and drift back asleep. Sounds like you got not all figured out to encourage him to sleep on his own! I certainly don't.

Ally - Life is definitely different with a baby! I bet he will grown to love those outings!

I'm sorry about your breast. You just can't catch a break in that department. 


DH is off today so hoping I start to feel better. 

I don't want to jump the gun, but I think mostly cutting carbs is working. I generally eat one meal with carbs then avoid them the rest of the day. I'm down at least a pound or two. I've been up and down so I'm not sure where I was, but I'm 1 pound down from my lowest. Here's hoping.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I have been terrible about being on here and keeping up since Calvin was born, and I am sorry about that. I've been struggling with accepting Calvin being our last baby and have for the most part stayed off the site completely. It is still not set in stone but seems more likely than not. I am only just starting to process and thought it would be nice to get caught up and see how your little ones are all doing!

Calvin is doing great. He is a big baby- is 9 weeks and as of 4 days ago weighed in at 15 lbs 12oz, 24 inches long. Hes a boob monster and nursing is going great. He has been in 6 month clothes for the last month. But he is starting to fit into smaller 9 month. 

He is sleeping great and for the last week has done a 7-7.5 hr stretch, eat 30 min, sleep another 1.5-2 hrs. Compared to my first who didn't sleep anywhere close to that until 17 months it's been wonderful. Daytime sleep changes day to day. On a good day he will take a 90 min AM nap and 3 hr afternoon nap. Other days he doesn't sleep at all during the day. He has been a belly sleeper since 2 weeks and we are getting ready to move him to his own room in the next week or so. 

He is a chatterbox and loves talking (which is a brand new wonderful experience- my oldest has a speech disorder so we never got coos and whatnot with him).He does great in tummytime and can scoot himself a little. He also moves his legs like he's walking if you hold him up under his arms. He has really been enjoying being up on his feet lately. I suspect he will be early on the physical side like his brother was (though I would be VERY happy if he slowed down a bit...Not ready for him to grow up so quick).

As for me, I had the baby blues for about 3 weeks and was having a hard time connecting to Calvin. Had a good emotional talk with DH and things got a lot better. I had PPD with DS1 but am very happy it hasn't been the same way this time. I have been struggling with body image lately. I gained 67 lbs (after losing 70 before getting pregnant). So far 25 is off bit I've been stuck here for several weeks. No period yet and I know hormones are playing a big role but it is still hard to deal with. I know it will eventually come off. Sigh

I'm working on catching up reading but in the meantime hope this finds you all well!


----------



## AliJo

Kk - Thanks for checking in! I love that Calvin is a big baby! They're fun, but hard to keep up with! Seems like you can't keep them in any sizes for too long! Glad he's a little chatterbox for you! T also loves to talk up a storm and likes to scream at us if he's bored. T also enjoys being up on his feet. He actually doesn't like laying down for long periods while he's awake. He wants to be sitting up and if he's in a reclined position keeps trying to sit himself up. 

Super jealous of his sleeping habits! 

You've lost 70 before, so I know you can do it! If you need support I'll be glad to be there for you as much as I can! I've always struggled with my body image and I've got a lot more than pregnancy weight to lose! I was stuck for awhile, but I'm hoping my recent change works. Seems to so far, but I know I need to throw more activity in there. I keep thinking "When the warmer weather comes", but I know I can do stuff around here I just need to quit making excuses!


----------



## kksy9b

I know Ali- I keep having to switch his clothes around in the drawers. I'm thankful we have pretty much all hand me downs...I would have been so upset if I had paid a ton of money for clothes and then he never got to wear them!

That's great T is doing so well! I know Calvin is fascinated with his big brother...Does T watch O all day? We joke that Calvin came out wanting to be a big kid so he can keep up with Charles lol.

And I am just taking the sleep one day at a time. Charles was the worst sleeper for a year and a half. Very very very attached to me and would only sleep 2-3 hours at night at a time. The 2 times Calvin has gotten extra clingy it's almost sent me into a panic remembering how bad it was before (PPD didn't help the situation before). I am just extremely grateful for how well he is doing so far.

And thank you for the encouragement. I know eventually it will come off, it's just slow going for now. And it's been such beautiful weather here lately but it's hard to get outside because Calvin just wants to eat all the time! Would love an accountability partner to get extra movement and exercise in. I'll make a commitment to go on at least 3 walks this week as a start!


----------



## AliJo

Kk - We definitely have to start somewhere and 3 walks sounds like a great start! Looking at the weather it seems we have a high chance of rain the rest of the week. Today would be a good day for a walk, though! So I'll go for a walk today and if I can't go for a walk another day I'll do some indoor exercising. I work the next two days so I don't want to be too ambitious and go for 3 days this week.

T does watch O quite often! O makes sure of it and T smiles and talks to O a lot when he's playing with him. O is so in love with him and it's totally adorable. This morning when O woke up I laid T with him and he just laid there snuggling him and giving him kisses. Wish I had my phone because it was so cute! I definitely think T will be hitting all his physical milestones early. O did, but T has a lot more encouragement since I'm sure he'll be wanting to keep up with O. I keep saying "You just watch.. he'll be the first one that O says "I love you" to." We can't get him to say it to us. He's usually all "Yeah." He calls him Teddy and Teddy Bear all the time. If he's sleeping in the other room he's all "Teddy?" looking for him.


----------



## kksy9b

I will definitely get out for a walk this evening too and will check back in afterwards. Losing weight is not fun at the beginning but so worth it once results start being seen! Next week I'm doing a 7 day clean eat program (out of town this weekend or would do it this week). Hoping it helps me detox from sugar a bit...Definitely my downfall!

That is so sweet that O was snuggling him! And I love e that he calls him Teddy/Teddy Bear :) 

Charles doesn't really want to snuggle or hold Calvin but he is fairly protective of him and likes helping get diapers, blankets etc for him. It's sweet seeing that natural big sibling behavior come through


----------



## AliJo

How is everyone else doing today? I'm feeling a little better since I got to spend some time with DH. It really makes a lot of difference to be able to talk to someone other than children! Especially ones that can't hold any sort of proper conversation!

I managed to get out with DH and the boys for a walk. We stopped at the park to let O play. That ended in a disaster because he did not want to leave and he was tired. So he was screaming at the top of his lungs. I had to flip kids with DH to get him to even remotely calm down. He was tired so that didn't help. Got him chilled out and I was able to put him in the stroller and we finished our walk. T was awake since he woke up while we were stopped at the park and was awake the rest of the way. Kind of fussed for awhile and got moderately upset at times, but thankfully never full on mad. I was using the carrier with him. My hips hurt from it and now my knee is messed up, but overall it felt good to go out. 

Kk - I do get sugar cravings sometimes, but I have always been more of a salty food lover. Which is still no good. I hope I start to see results soon, otherwise I'll get discouraged. I've lost weight before by counting calories and exercising, but that was before children and now I can't seem to find time to properly count anything. So, I need another way to help cut back calories without having to count. So I'm hoping just cutting most of my carbs and only have some during one meal at most it'll do the trick.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - thanks! I had no interest in jumping in puddles myself, lol. I managed to stay clean until the last minute of course when she jumped in a huge puddle on our sidewalk and splashed me on the way inside.

Oh that's convenient that you can easily let the dog out! Sheesh, and two cats! I'd get a cat if I wasn't allergic. I used to want a dog, but DH didn't want one and I now realize I wouldn't want the responsibility anyway. 

Yes, it feels much better to finally be feeling the love for Jack!

Lol at O being so excited at the park. I'm sure he will be happy to be around other kids once he starts daycare or preschool. I'm just now thinking about moving DD from her daycare to preschool in the fall. I had planned to just keep her at her in-home daycare, but the other boy that's a little older than her will be heading to kindergarten and then it will just be her and a few younger babies. It might be better to get her into real preschool where she'd be with other kids her age.

Sorry you had a bad night. I know how that is...feeling run down and over it even when there's nothing particular to cause it. 

Literati - I'm so sorry you are feeling so down and tired. I know it will get better when V stops being so fussy in the evenings. Does she settle in a carrier? I swear I've used my carriers more with Jack in a matter of weeks than I ever did with DD. He will settle if I keep moving, which can be exhausting, but not as bad as trying to hold him. Also...earplugs? Not to ignore V, but it can make the crying less unbearable to deal with. DH used to always put in earplugs when putting DD to sleep because even being held and bounced she would cry. 

Apple - hope you all are not too sick!

Awesome night of sleep for you! That's nice that Ollie will settle on his own sometimes. Maybe one day I'll give that a try, lol.

Angel - oh, men! They don't get it when they're not on the front lines all day as it were. I'd get frustrated with that too. It's tough that you don't sleep well with Melody in the bed. I seem to be cursed with children that don't sleep well either with or without me, but at least I sleep better with them next to me, even if it's broken sleep. I hate getting out of bed for any reason. 

Ally - yes I remember with DD having to rush to DTD when we did get the chance because she would only sleep for 30 minute naps and 30 mins at the start of the night!

We will probably do the Tae Kwon Do - glad to know you enjoyed it!

Glad you enjoyed your weekend away, even if it was a little stressful with Isa.

Oh I really hope you don't get another bout of mastitis! You poor thing!

Kksy9b - sounds like Calvin is a thriving healthy boy! Such good sleep you're getting! Sorry you were having a hard time connecting with him - it's been a slow process for me with Jack too, but finally getting there.

AFM - I'm going to join AliJo and kksy9b on the walking challenge! I went for a 30 min walk outside today with Jack in the carrier. We should have a few more nice days this week so I'll try to get out for more walks, but can do the treadmill if not. I'm also going to try to get back into making green smoothies...I used to have one every morning way back when, but haven't done it in ages. 

I've left the house four days in a row and will be out again tomorrow for PT and hopefully taking DD to her dance class. This morning I handled getting up with both kids, getting them both dressed and fed, myself presentable, and took DD to daycare all by myself! Felt so accomplished, lol. DH was pleasantly surprised. Gonna try to do the same tomorrow.

Other than that...annoyed that DD had an hour nap at daycare so bedtime will be delayed. Need to talk to our provider about maybe not allowing her to nap.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Glad you're joining on the challenge! I can hope I get competitive and that will motivate me, but I doubt it! Either way, I did get out for a 45 minute walk and if I didn't say I was going to it probably wouldn't have happened! I like wearing T for walks since 1) I get to hold him close while walking and 2) helps burn more calories form the added weight! I bet if I wore a weighted vest I wouldn't be able to handle it as well because it wouldn't be my son. 


So I totally forgot our stroller lays down flat. Was nice to be able to put T down for a minute in it! I would have pushed him like that for awhile but O wasn't behaving so we didn't allow him to walk. Definitely handy for diaper changes as well! I refuse to use many diaper changing tables in public. We generally did it in the car or during nice weather we did "air butts". An "air butt" is when I'd have DH hold O up and just change his diaper in the air real quick (just wet diapers.. not going to get too adventurous). We have that down pat! Wouldn't work for T till he's bigger probably. I can still change him on my lap anyways. I actually only used a diaper changing table with O like.. twice. Once when he was pretty young still, then another when he got a bit older. The one where he was older.. yeah that ended up with a lady walking out rolling her eyes and shaking her head at us. DH was standing out waiting and saw it and she just kind of looked at him and quickly looked away. Yeah lady, my child doesn't like the cold hard changing table. Lay on the floor partly stripped and tell me how you like it. 

Well, better get some sleep. I have a long day. Going to get up early, go visit my grandma, get my haircut and O's (ha.. not eager for it.. he doesn't like to sit still and last time was a disaster!), then back home and off to work for 6 hours. BLAH Then I get to come home get T bathed and to bed then I have a full day of work the next day. DH will do O's bath, but I may end up doing both. Or at least get T done then switch out with DH so he can finish O's bath. He won't do T's.. he's too nervous with him being so small still. He didn't do O till he was sitting up. He would if I asked him, but he just doesn't like it and I won't make him do something he's uncomfortable with unless it's really needed.


----------



## Ally2015

kk- so nice to hear from you, glad calvin is doing well! i understand feeling bad abour your body, i am sure the weight will come off. don't give yourself such a hard time, your body just went through a lot... for the second time :)

ali- glad you are feeling a bit better after having some time with dh. it really does help! fingers crossed for the weight loss. sounds like you have a busy day... hope all goes well

slammer- i am glad you have managed out the house and amazing how you managed handling both kids and getting them ready- supermum!

afm- had an appointment at the breast clinic and they scanned it. Said no more absesses or anything just now but that the little lump i have is the tissue lactating and producing more milk. They said it should clear up on its own and probably best if i slowlt start to wean him onto formula to avoid another case of mastitis. Im ok with this as was planning to bf for 6 months only anyway. I just need to be supercareful and fingers crossed no more problems.


----------



## kksy9b

Ali- nice job on getting a walk in! Though I'm sorry O had a hard time leaving the park.haha...Love your "air butt" idea. I don't like using public changing tables either. I try to just do diaper changes in the car...Folding the stroller down for it is a good idea! As for the weight loss, it's good to remember too that hormones play a huge role in weight loss as well. The important thing is to make the positive changes now. Stay consistent in those changes and in time results will follow!

Slammer- I'm sorry you've had connection issues but happy it's getting better! I think a lot of mine stemmed from how hard the pregnancy was and then feeling tramatized from the birth. Once I started processing everything and talked it through with my DH it got much better. We decided to send DS1 to preschool this fall as well...It's both fun and a little sad seeing these babies grow up a bit! Sounds like your DD would have fun at school with other toddlers over being around the younger babies. But I know that change is hard. Well done on getting out and about and making the school run solo! Love to have you joint the walking challenge! Definitely easier when you have accountability partners. I've been loving green smoothies lately. Do you have a favorite recipe? My current favorite is spinach, pineapple, banana, frozen strawberries and almond milk. Unusually throw in flax seed and chia seeds as well. Another one I've been enjoying is cucumber, spinach, apple, lemon, fresh ginger. You could sub out avocado for the apple to make it all veggie.

Ally- thank you for the words of encouragement. Ive been telling myself that same thing for the past few days and I think it's been helping. I'm sorry you had to deal with mastitis but happy to hear it seems things are on the mend.

AFM, got out last night for a 30 minutes walk! I push the double stroller so adds some weight to the pushing plus the hills makes it a nice little workout. I have a chiropractor appointment in about an hour so hoping to get out for another walk after we get home. 

Have been working on potty training Charles for the last few days. He's done great naked for a couple months now buy wouldn't transition to wearing clothes and not having accidents. He's on spring break this week so have been hitting it heavily. He is doing so so good. Has had one accident a day since we started but has also been needing less reminders and has been going poop on the potty! Super proud of him and hoping it continues. Would be nice to be back to just one in diapers :)

I'm heading out of town this weekend for Calvin's first road trip. My mom had back surgery a few weeks ago. Now that she has recovered a bit I'm going to head in to help out. They've also o ly met Calvin once because she wasn't able to travel. So I know she is looking forward to snuggling him again. Charles is going to stay home with DH. I'm hoping to take in birthday crafts for Charles's birthday and get a lot done. My baby turns 3 in just a few weeks :cry: he's growing up so fast!


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- yes you're right, the Starbucks would make a good place to stop and feed her! I also just bought an on the go bottle warmer so hopefully that helps. 
Good job on your first outing with two! It sounds like it went well other than the car ride. So I take it it's normal for babies to hate the car seat! Lillian hates hers too, she seems better if we are moving but still tends to grunt, fuss and/or cry. 
What a cute picture, she looks like she's having a blast! That seems like a fun age. 
Also now I want a pretzel haha 

Apple- that's awesome he settles himself! Thankfully we're able to (usually) do the same, sometimes she'll just talk to herself and just look around after her last night feeding and we've put her down, and she'll fall asleep on her own 

Ali- thankfully we do room temp at home! She does not seem to like cold formula which can be annoying to try to heat up (I use hot water from the sink) if it's been in the fridge and she's fussing. I did just get an on the go bottle warmer so I'll see how she does with that, it would come in handy! 
I see what you mean about BFing in public and pros and cons to both, makes sense. 
I'm so sorry about the rough night, it sounds like you need a break, whether it's to take a shower and drink some coffee or go out somewhere you like or for a drive. I get the exact same way when it's been awhile that I've been away from the baby. We all need time for ourselves to recharge and remember we are someone other than a mom. 

Angel- what is it with men? I guess they handle babies differently obviously but I have the same issue sometimes with my dh. And with us, usually weekends like during the day she will fuss and he just keeps doing what he's doing so I end up always going to her. It's frustrating but it seems like some men just arent "baby people" they get better when they grow and have more personality. It's weird! 
I am formula feeding, thank you for the tip! The few times we've made outings to doctor appointments and such I fill these little medela bottles with water and use a little formula container. It does make things easier and faster! 
I know realistically it wouldn't be that big of a deal if she fussed in public, I barely notice other babies fussing when I'm out so I think it would be a bigger deal to me. I'm hoping once we are past the 'newborn' stage i will have more confidence! 

Ally- that's a good idea, to have a few goals to reach. I think some days mine would be to brush my teeth and finish my coffee haha
Weekend away sounds like it was fun! Well as fun as it can be with a baby :haha: I'm glad you guys got to get away at least and have a little alone time! IM glad your appointment went well and seems like you are doing okay with the formula route, that's good. If you need any formula tips, I got you! 
Glad Isa is sleeping well in his crib and goes straight back down after feedings! 
I agree and I feel like I would be a (bigger) mess if I didn't have somewhere to vent and it's nice having a group of ladies who are in the same stage, I was just thinking it's been almost a year we started this group, does not feel like it! 

Kksy- so good to hear from you! I can't imagine how tough it is accepting Calvin might be the last. I hope whatever your family decides is the best and you are happy either way! 
He sounds like a cute little chunk, oh my goodness. I bet you are thankful for the sleep! 
I think the struggling with body image thing is totally normal after baby, seems like a lot of us have mentioned we are there too! I'm so glad you aren't struggling with PPD this time around. 
Getting out for walks helps me a ton, I don't have the time I had before to do the elliptical like I liked doing, so it's nice to get outside and get at least some kind of exercise and be out of the house! 

I wish I was able to come on here as often as I did when pregnant, usually I type half and have to close out the tab to tend to baby! I'm sorry I always end up having to make super long posts
I ordered the comotomo bottles to try, Lillian does okay on the nuk simply natural but the como bottles have 2 air vents instead of one and I just figured we would give them a try at least! She does okay most feedings but then has some where we know she's hungry, bring bottle to her mouth and she cries. It's more of an upset cry rather than a painful cry like the reflux before, so I'm not sure if she's scared from before or it's the bottles or something else entirely. Will definitely ask her pediatrician at her 4 month appointment or call if it gets worse.


----------



## Literati_Love

Glad to hear a lot of you are getting out for walks. It is still too cold here to go for a walk unless I put V in the stroller and just held Dd1's hand... but then we would have to walk way too slowly for it to be fitness, and wouldn't be able to go far either. It has also been extremely windy lately so hopefully that settles down soon. It usually gets nice enough for walks in April, so we will see. 

Slammer - V is happy in the carrier earlier in the day, but in the late evening she just screams. Ugh. I wish that would work, as that would be an easy fix. I am with you on using the carrier more for V already than I did ever with dd1. It really does come in handy with the second. 

Oh, and I am the exact same as you in that I hate getting out of bed for any reason whatsoever at night! So I definitely sleep better when co sleeping! 

VRogers - I hope the different bottles help. 

TO all: 
Best of luck for you all losing weight. Mine is also comingp off more slowly than I would like but I am not doing anything about it yet. I am still losing about 1 lb per 7-10 days without much effort, so I am okay with that for now because I absolutely hate dieting! It makes me feel deprived and then I just binge eat. 

I am sorry I'm not really replying to people but I have been dealing with headaches and nausea the past few days so am having trouble keeping track. Looking at my phone is making my head worse. 
I had a good day yesterday and took the girls for an outing to an indoor play area at the mall, then we got a Starbucks after (I got coffee and got dd1 a cake pop), then home. I let dd1 play with play doh and colour while I cleaned out one of our closets that I have been meaning to do for ages. It felt like a productive day, but then after that V was extremely fussy all evening and I was quite exhausted by the end of it all. Didn't manage to accomplish anything else, and our house is a bigger mess now than it was. V has quite a bad cold and is having major trouble sleeping because she can't breathe. She is currently asleep on my chest on the couch, so I can't move even though I am hungry, need to use the washroom, and would love some Tylenol for my headache. Blah.


----------



## Angel5000

I've finally managed to get back to the gym! :happydance: I can't believe how out of shape I am. My abs and core are SO weak! But I am feeling so much better. Most terrifying moment ever: leaving Melody with complete strangers at the gym daycare! But they even came to get me when she got really fussy and needed me, which made me feel so much better. :) 

The scale says I'm only about a pound or so off of pre-pregnancy weight, but I feel like I still look 5 months pregnant. :dohh: We got out today for a quick walk before the rain came. 


I feel like all I do is talk about sleep but....I think it's about time to shift Melody out of the bassinet and into something bigger. We've reached this point where when she's swaddled she wakes up struggling to get out and freaking out (and wakes herself up), but if I don't swaddle her she flails in her sleep and wakes herself up - especially because while she's flailing she smacks her hands on the sides of the bassinet. I feel like we've reached this point where she is ready to be out of the swaddle, but her reflex is still a little too strong. Yesterday we tried the "zippity zip" and while it worked well for naps, overnight she woke up every hour. :dohh: Rough night, for sure. She did the same thing the night before while in her swaddle. 

I'm so sleep deprived, I'm getting desperate. Today I'm going to try her in the crib for naps. The only part that worries me is that we can't move her crib into our room (it's too much work to move it and it won't fit well) but I'm not ready for her to sleep in her own room at night (especially because I don't want to walk across the house to feed her in the middle of the night). 


Lite - M didn't use to be so hard at night! She usually feeds, falls back asleep, and is good for another 3-3.5 hours. But in the last week or so she's been waking up and staying awake fussing. It only takes 3-5 minutes to bounce her back to sleep but then she's not staying asleep. This is a really new development, and now she's only sleeping an hour at a time so yeah, I'm so exhausted. Last night I woke up DH crying and told him I needed help and I just couldn't do it anymore. He seemed kind of grumpy, but he changed her and rocked her to sleep but she woke up again immediately wanting to eat even though she had JUST ate (literally, I woke him up after she had finished eating). I fed her again, and he stayed up with me for company, and we put her back in our bed so I could sleep a little better. She still only slept a couple hours at a time, but better than the previous 1 hour stretches. :( I have to figure out what happened to her sleep!

I'm so sorry you're having a rough time and not feeling good! :hugs: At least V is getting some sleep but it's hard when they'll only sleep on top of you. Hope you start to feel better soon! 


Ali - I typed "tylonel" but I meant orajel. :haha: I know my doctor told me dosages to use for baby tylonel but when looking for the orajel they all said not for use under 2 years, which is silly because they have their teeth by then. As for sleep, I try a paci but she's really picky about whether she'll take it or not, and we've tried 5 different brands. There's only one she'll kind of take and even then it's iffy. 


KK - Thanks for checking in! I can't believe how big Calvin is! Melody is the same length, but only 12.5 lbs. Sounds like Calvin is doing great though! I'm really sorry that you were having a hard time connecting, but I'm so glad that you aren't having PPD. I'm having some body image issues too. :hugs: We'll get through it and it will come off eventually! :) 


Slammer - For sure, men don't get it. Some nights I can sleep ok when M is in the bed with me, but mostly I'm only in a light sleep because if she's in our bed she HAS to be right against me (and if she isn't she'll wiggle her way over to me), and I am paranoid I'll smother her or something. :nope: She likes to sleep using my boob as a pillow. So if I'm lying on my side, she'll pick up her head and put it on my lower boob and push her head between my boobs. :dohh: So I wake up a lot to check on her. 

Congrats on getting out of the house and having walks! That's great! 


Ally - Yay! So glad that your mastitis is cleared up! Sorry you have to start to wean, but it sounds like a better plan than getting mastitis again. 

Vrogers - Exactly! Sometimes when she's fussing and DH just keeps doing the same thing I have to tell him "that isn't working...you need to try something else" and I always end up taking her. :dohh: He'll be glad when she's old enough to move around and he can play with her a little more. 

I have the same issue about getting on here. I keep the tab open and end up adding as I get time and it'll take me 3 days to type up one post. :haha: 

I hope the comotomo bottles work well for you! I've heard they're great. I've also heard DR Browns can be really good for gas so if she's having a lot of pain that might be helpful.


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry I haven't been on here for quite a while. I've been pretty busy and time has just flown by in a blur!

Angel - sorry you're still struggling with Melody's sleep. It sounds so tough. Your DH sounded like he has very little patience and understanding and it must be horrible having to do all the night wake ups by yourself. I can't believe you can see her first tooth though! Maybe when it comes through she will settle a little.

Vrogers - I know it must feel so daunting to get out of the house for the first time on your own with Lillian, but my advice would be just to give it a go. if she cries, people are pretty understanding. I always go out armed with milk, change of clothes and nappies and haven't had any issues so far. Once you go out once, you'll feel better, I promise. I was nervous going out on my own with Jamie and Anabella the first time but I had no choice really as my husband was back working and I had to get Anabella to preschool. I worried in advance about it, but it was fine! Now we go out every single day, sometimes for an hour or so, other times all day and it's been fine. 

LL - I am glad you had a good day yesterday and managed to get out to the play centre at the mall. Sorry V is now fussy and full of cold. Your evenings sound so tough. Is your husband around any more to lend a hand or is he still working?

Newbie - I can't believe your DH and SIL are still going on about you not wanting to visit when they live so far away and you're the one with the newborn. It's easy for other people to judge and criticize but at the end of the day, your baby is the priority. I hope you DH steps up more now your mum is leaving :hugs:

kk - good to hear from you. Sorry you were struggling to come to terms with no more babies. I can empathise as Jamie is our last and it is very bittersweet. Calvin sounds like he is doing really well and what a great weight he is!

slammer - Anabella loves muddy puddles too! One of her favourite activities is just getting her welly boots on, going for a walk and splashing in puddles. she never gets bored of it! I love the photo you posted of her!
What is the walking challenge? I think I may have missed this!

AliJo - sorry the house hunting still isn't going so well. It must be frustrating for sure! I know what you mean about clutter, I hate it too and get so mad when stuff is all over the place. 

Ally - glad you had a nice anniversary weekend although it sounded like Isa ruined the romantic mood a little :haha:

AFM - Jamie is doing well. He is growing and putting on weight like crazy and he needs to go into the next size clothing as all his 0-3 stuff is getting very tight on him. He has been doing a few longer stretches at night, but not close to sleeping through. He has been waking for 1 or 2 middle of the night feedings over the last few nights. I've been doing them all as my husband is still recovering from his circumcision and is like the walking wounded. It's painful for him "down there" especially in the middle of the night. 
Anabella is getting cuter and cuter with Jamie and constantly talks to him, hugs and kisses him. I heard her saying to him the other day that she is SO EXCITED for him to get a bit older so they can play together :cloud9:
Jamie has started interacting with us now. As long as he is fed and happy, he will coo and ooh and argh at us for ages. He will also lock eye contact and give us smiles. It is absolutely adorable!
I finally heard back from the milk bank and they are sending me some bottles to express into later this week. Good job too as I literally cannot store any more milk in our freezer.


----------



## Angel5000

Pompey - it's really weird to hear someone refer to my DH as having very little patience and understanding because that's the #1 thing that anyone who has seen him around kids says that he does have. And he was really really great for the first 6-7 weeks. But things have been rough the last couple weeks :nope: I think he's struggling with how hard she has been to get to stay asleep lately and he gets frustrated that I can calm her down so much faster (just bc I spend all day with her so I know what works) and he's at a loss as to how to "Fix" it. He's struggling with the fact that we can't fix this we just have to deal with it until she grows out of it. He's got so much experience with kids, but it's all about 9-10months and up, he's never dealt with infants this age before. He was better last night. I woke him up at 2am crying because I just couldn't do it anymore and he took and changed her and tried to get her to sleep, but she decided she was hungry (again. I had literally just finished feeding her when I woke him up) so he sat up with me while I fed her and kept me company and just held me until she passed back out. I was just so frustrated that the same night he told me specifically to wake him he was so useless. 

Sounds like Jamie is growing quickly! Anabella sounds adorable! I love how much she adores her brother!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - yes, on the extra calorie burn of walking while carrying baby! Especially big ones like we have!

I don't mind using changing tables when out...I'm not much of a germaphobe. I just hate the ones that hinge on the short end instead of the long end...they always end up sloping down and I'm struggling to keep baby from sliding off! There was one of those at a restaurant we went to, and on top of that it was mounted above the toilet. DD kicked her shoe off the thing and it fell right into the toilet! These things are always installed as a complete afterthought!

Ally - glad there was no sign of infection! Definitely take it slow and carefully when weaning to formula.

Kksy9b - my smoothies are pretty much always spinach, banana, some sort of frozen fruit, Greek yogurt, and water. Thanks for the other ideas! 

Hope things continue to go well with the potty training! It's such a daunting task, but amazing when they really learn. 

Vrogers - we used Comotomo bottles with DD and I love them. But also heard good things about Dr. Browns.

Literati - ugh, so hard that she just screams. I really feel for you. Poor babe with being sick! It's terrible at this age.

Good job getting out to the play area and organizing the closet. My house is a mess too. I have been meaning to vacuum for ages, but then just bought a new rug that's coming Thurs so I figure I'll just live in filth until then!

Angel - I'm sure Melody will settle down in another few days. Every day can be different. Just do what you need to for everyone to get as much rest as possible.

Pompey - that's awesome you get out of the house every day. I am definitely getting more confident.

AliJo and kksy9b were talking about going for walks and they committed to 3 walks a week, so I decided to jump on the bandwagon. 

Glad Jamie is doing so well! I hope your DH recovers quickly. Mine will be sore down there (not as bad I'm sure) next week after he gets his vasectomy.

AFM - last night was a bit of a mess - DD wanted to go to bed at a pretty normal time, but couldn't fall asleep because of having had a nap and having a cough. She tried, good girl, for nearly an hour, but came down then. I let her watch a show and then she was ready. Then she came to my room at 3:40 and was awake and upset that I moved from the bed to the chair with Jack and started crying. Thankfully DH had come home from work and went to bed with her. She's more sick today, poor thing.

Went on a 45 min walk with DH and Jack today. Quite nice.

I had PT as well, and it was good. She massaged me and loosened things up and now I have a bunch of stretches/exercises to do and will go back twice a week.

I need to make another appt with the ObGyn. The raw spot I have (granulation tissue) is not getting any better and it's been two weeks. I've seen a lot of stories in forums of people having silver nitrate applied to get rid of it. Doesn't sound pleasant but if it makes it go away I'd take it.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm sorry DD is feeling even worse. Hopefully it's the peak and she'll be feeling better tomorrow. 

Glad PT helped and I'm sorry about the raw spot. Does sound like it needs help healing, though.

I don't know why I don't like public changing tables. It probably is the sanitary issue. I know I can lay something down, but maybe I just think too much since I'm a nurse and I'm always having to be aware of contamination.

Pomp - Sorry your Hubby is in pain. I couldn't imagine! There are so many nerves down there. 

Your children sound so cute together! I do really adore watching O be so in love with T. It's such a special thing to see. I hope they grow up close. My brothers and I always fought.. more than normal I'm sure. I actually have some stories that would make people worry a bit haha

Angel - Yes, it's fine! Just use a little and rub on her gums that the teeth are starting to come through. Just don't over do it. Get the baby one. And if you're wondering how long till it wears off use some yourself just so you know what she's experiencing.

Glad the daycare staff at the gym come get you! That would make me feel a lot better about it.

I think it's harder for a lot of men. Like you said, they want to "fix" it but sometimes you just can't. My DH says he gets really upset and angry when they're upset and there's nothing you can do. Not at them but at whatever is causing it even if there is no known cause. Basically wants to protect them even if he doesn't know from what. 

Lite - I wish I could slowly watch it melt off.. but I can't.. I need to fit into more clothes! 

Okay cutting this short. It's taking too long and I need to get some sleep. Today was rough for DH so I'm afraid it'll be worse tomorrow. Sometimes I feel like BFing is causing more issues because then he wants me more and when I'm not around he won't settle. Ugh.. Just need to get through tomorrow..

I'll catch up better tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - go for the silver nitrate! I needed it last time for tissue that didn't heal, and I am assuming I will need it again considering i am still having stinging every single time I pee! Ugh! The procedure hurts a tad bit, but it's quick and easy and mine healed up really nicely after. I would recommend it. 
That sounds like an annoying night. It is quite tough doing the nights with TWO kids who don't sleep. I feel like all my friends and family have it so easy because they don't have terrible sleeping toddlers like I do! 

Thanks for the sympathy. I hope V's evenings calm down eventually. I am like your DH and feeling a bit down about having to spend so much of the first year fighting to get my baby to sleep again!! 

Ali - it is great you're doing something for your health. Although I have no desire to diet, I feel fairly fed up with being unable to eat healthy ever. I rarely get a veggie in me lately. It feels like I am always getting V to sleep; or feeding her or stuck with her asleep on me or doing things for dd1. When I finally have a chance to eat, it is always something quick and not that healthy because I have no time to prepare a proper meal. As a result I feel weak and sickly most of the time. Gross! 

Angel/- I believe orajel is no longer recommended for babies. 

That is so frustrating about M's sleep. It almost sounds like the 4 mo sleep regression but it is way too early. Is she maybe in a wonder week or growth spurt? You poor thing. 


Pompey- thanks. I had DH home to help over the weekend and yesterday evening, but now we are in the thick of the week again so barely seeing him. TBH, DH and I struggle with keeping up with both of the girls when we are both home! Having 2 sure is hard work. 
I am glad Jamie is sleeping slightly better. I hope your DH heals up soon and can help more.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - It is really hard to prepare anything. I'm really limited now that I decided to cut out most of my carbs, but I am eating a lot more vegetables because of it. I still have carbs. Had an amazing cookie yesterday! Preparing anything to eat for O or I is a joke, though. The other day my mind was scattered and I ended up starting lunch, forgetting I started lunch, decided "Hey I need to shower!" Put T in the bouncer in the bathroom, O sat on the side of the tub bothering me, then O opened the door more and I smelled something cooking.. almost burnt it.. yep.. 

Vrogers - I'm someone other than a mom? I really had no clue! :haha: But seriously.. that's generally all I feel like anymore is a mother. I don't do hardly anything I use to! So hard when they're young. Which for the most part I'm okay with. It'll get easier once T is a little older. 

Kk - Great job on your walk as well! When I went on my very first walk alone I was carrying T and pushing O. That was something. The stroller wasn't a problem till I hit some hills then I was dying! Those hills kill me still and it is just a slight one that goes on forever. My hips are just so weak still. 

Ally - Yesterday was a pain! Glad your breast was okay. I don't blame you for starting to wean already! I heard the horror stories of mastitis. 

Okay, so yesterday when I went to get my hair cut.. that was fun. O wouldn't sit still. Finally bribed him with mini M&Ms and got the job done. Then cut probably 5 inches off of mine, maybe 6. It's soo much lighter and feels sooo much better. I have thick hair and it just starts to drive me nuts. Especially when it's always getting in the way then T loves to grab it. He's also obsessed with DH's beard. I guess he was reaching for it the other day so DH moved it closer so he could get a hold of it! :haha: Then we're leaving and T has had a BM. Okay, fine no biggy. I was changing him on my lap in the car and it wasn't something small. Nope he blew out, I ran out of wipes, it was just a disaster. Then I was "late" to work. I couldn't technically be late because I was covering for someone and never signed any papers saying I was. She was fine with me being late, but still frustrating! Then of course T had a bad day with DH so that made me feel horrible. I know it's not my fault, but I always feel responsible when either of the boys are any trouble. Probably just because I'm the one that is with them most of the time. 

OH! Since T had a rough day.. I think it wore him out. He slept almost 7 hours straight!! Sadly I was awake for a lot of it because I couldn't sleep. Still! If he started doing that regularly I may have troubles getting him into the crib if he doesn't do that in it. I'll want those 7 straight hours over broken! Probably just a one time thing, though. 

Now I need to head to work shortly, bleh!


----------



## Apple111

Quick check in, will read through properly later and reply to people, 

KK nice to hear from you :) hope everyone else doing ok , I will catch up properly later today if I can..

Ollie doing ok, getting really good at settling himself now...might not stay asleep long but I'm not really bothered about that.. It's a start.. He is getting really chunky .. So cute :) smiling loads..
just been out for breakfast with ollie and oh to a pub, managed to stay within my diet to a point haha.. Ds at his new nursery this am. He went in all excited as he has some tadpoles to show his friends from our garden.. One of the grumpy nursery nurses said they can have a quick look then he can take them home. Wouldn't mind but it was the manager that told him to bring them in! This woman is such an ass.. Has real power trips.. Really annoyed me.. Sorry for little vent ! Lol.. Its just ds was so excited taking them in.. They have a little pond so was going to put them in. She said they would die ??.. If that's the case fair enough it was her attitude that pissed me off Arrr!! 

Just wondering how many of the people in here were on the facebook group, is it a closed group ? Just seems to be the same few on here now and wondered if I was only one not on Facebook? 

Weather here rubbish cold and rainy &#128547; going to take ollie and ds to play area this afternoon to let ds burn off some of his energy as we can't go a walk x mummy will be sitting having a coffee x !


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I hope you're feeling better! I'm glad you had a fun outing but I'm sorry about the fussy evening, poor V unable to breathe. At least it will pass, I hope she feels better soon and is able to sleep better (and you)! 

Angel- good on you for taking care of yourself and getting back in the gym! It's not easy, the most I've been doing is going on occasional walks and only got back on the elliptical once. I'm glad the gym daycare took care of her and got you when they needed you! 
And don't feel bad for talking about sleep, I feel like that's one of the main problems/concerns with a newborn because they are generally not good sleepers. I feel the exact same way on not feeling ready to put her in her room yet! We have her in the rock n play beside our bed (I know you're technically not supposed to, but with her reflux we got desperate and it's how everyone gets some sleep!) but dh wants to move her into her room in her crib because of how noisy she is. I'm willing to try when she's 4ish months and if we have a baby monitor! I hope you find something that works for you guys. Sleep is important and I think everyone would do just about everything to get it! 
I've heard dr browns is great for gas! Thankfully we seem to be past the super gassy stage, but she was there for a couple weeks recently. 

Pompey- you have a point there, the only way to get past it is to do it and I'm sure worrying about what could go wrong is worse than reality. I may start with dh and I taking her out this weekend, we've been cooped up since she was 2-3 weeks old and just slept all the time, and we did make a few outings then. Then I can try to attack going alone to target or even just get coffee. 
I'm glad Jamie is doing well and growing! Anabella sounds like a good big sister, being sweet to him and wanting to be able to play with him. 
The smiling and cooing is my favorite! It definitely helps me get through the sleep deprivation and fussiness. 

Slammer- glad to hear good things about the comotomo bottles from someone who's used them, I can't wait to try. 
Poor dd, sounds like she's having a rough time. I hope she feels better today and is able to get some better rest tonight. The raw spot sounds painful, I hope you can get seen quick and get it taken care of. 

Ali- haha right? I feel the SAME way and I've only been a mom for a couple months, I can't imagine how you would feel! It is good to hear that it will get better when they're older, I'm trying not to wish away any stage but like I've said before I am not a fan of this one! 
I'm glad you were able to get your hair cut! That always makes me feel somewhat like a new person. 
The hair pulling is brutal! I'm always paranoid she'll get a piece of my hair wrapped around her finger because of it so I'm constantly checking. She pulls dh's chest hair and it makes me laugh although I know it's painful. 
oh man, running out of wipes and then being late to work and then finding out dh had a rough day on top of it sounds chaotic. I feel the same about feeling responsible if someone else has a hard time, even though they are babies and their own people it still makes me feel horrible. 
Yay for 7 hours! Hopefully it wasn't just a one time thing and it starts being a thing. Broken sleep is the worst, makes me feel like I didn't even sleep at all. 

Apple- glad Ollie is doing well and happy! I love the smiles too. That woman sounds ridiculous, I would ignore her and listen to the manager instead. Seems like some people are rude just to be rude, I don't get it. She could have at least been nice about it, I mean she chose to do the job she does. How cute ds was excited, I hope he absolutely loves the new place and makes lots of friends! He sounds sweet. 
I'm not in the Facebook group yet but someone said the other day it isn't super active. So you aren't the only one! 

AFM- I feel crazy suggesting this but I swear it feels like Lillian is teething! The past week or so she just constantly has her little fist in her mouth, at first I thought it was because she was hungry but that's clearly not it. She rubs her face often and has been having off/on fussy periods (which I know isn't unusual by itself) and to top it off she gets fussy at the bottle. Seems like it happens as the day goes on, she usually takes her morning bottle just fine. When she had problems with reflux she did this as well, but then she would clutch at her chest and stomach, this is a bit different. It seems to have interrupted her sleep as well, she will sleep but seems pretty restless and sometimes does that few second high pitch cry. Lately I have to rock her and have her on me so she will nap longer than 5 mins. 
I do notice little white spots on her gums but I'm also not entirely sure what I'm looking for and can't quite tell if her gums are swollen as I hadn't paid them much attention until lately. 
Anyways, I could be totally off base but I guess I will just keep trying things until something works, seems like that's what I do most of the time with her


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - wow, that outing for hair cut with diaper blow-out sounds quite stressful! I am glad it didn't matter too much that you were late for work! It is hard having to change babies when out and about. I am not a fan. 
That's too funny about you forgetting you were making lunch! I can see that happening to me too. 

I hope T does a long stretch like that for you more regularly. I am with you on seeing how it would be hard to try the crib after that if it would mean giving up a longer stretch of sleep. I fear I have probably already created a monster with V as she just won't sleep in the bassinet at all, and I am so attached to the better sleep with her in the bed that I am not bothering trying very often. I fear I may end up with two kids in my bed until they're 8! Haha. I will have o wait much longer for a third child if I can't get at least one of them out of my bed. 

It is hard doing anything for "you" once you're a mom. However, I feel it is important to give yourself a break and do things you enjoy sometimes. Maybe when T is a bit older you should get your DH to watch the kids for a few hours while you do something just for you! Also - have you considered joining a local moms' group to try to make a few friends? Even if they don't really get to be close friends, it might be nice to have a bit of a support system with not having any family nearby! 

Apple - I am glad Ollie is self settling a bit. Hopefully he will start sleeping longer soon. 

VRogers - if L is teething, that would make two very early teethers on this thread! Keep us posted on that. Either way, whatever is bothering her is likely to pass soon enough...until the next thing! 
Thanks. V is still struggling with breathing but seems slightly better maybe? I hope she heals fully soon. I can feel myself getting sick now too... 
Have you gone to Target? I really think you should give it a go!!

AFM - DH worked super lAte last night (I was already asleep when he got home, and I went to bed after 11), and I didn't want to be alone. Was feeling quite down! So I spontaneously asked my sister if I could go visit. I bought us all mcflurries and then watched a show with my sister. Dd1 and my niece chased each other around and giggled like crazy until my niece had to go to bed, and then dd1 mostly played with puzzles until it was time to leave. It made bedtime slightly more stressful because dd1 fell asleep in the vehicle and then woke up when we got home and took about 40 min to fall back asleep. However, it enabled V to nap on the way there and back which stopped her from getting overtired and screaming the house down...which was great! She is getting harder and harder to get to sleep. We may become those people who have to drive their kid around for every single nap. *rolls eyes*


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - sorry the day was bad for DH. I hope it goes better today. 

Sounds like a stressful outing to get your hair cut!

Literati - thank for the reassurance on the silver nitrate. The doctor didn't even mention it, but have read about it online, so I hope it's an option. Sorry you needed it last time and are likely going to need it again. But if it helps then that's all that matters!

Apple - love baby smiles! Jack is smiling at me more and more. Sorry about the mean lady at your toddlers nursery!

Vrogers - i remember when DD started doing the hand sucking all the time and I was like I can't tell if this is a hunger cue anymore!. Jack is sucking his hands and lot too. I think it at just normal development for this age.

Literati - I don't know if I'll ever get Jack sleeping on a separate surface either. The few times I've tried to put him down on the bed or in the rock n play he wakes instantly. I think he's very sensitive to the temperature difference when he feels the loss of body heat against him.

Sounds like going to see tour sis was a great idea! Wish I had someone to call for a spontaneous visit.

I don't even know how you'd do driving naps with DD1 around. I've had the same thought!

AFM - well my neck was so sore today after PT yesterday! Trying to do my stretches/exercises but in pain!

DH is working an extra night tonight so on my own. I hope DD isn't too sick/needy tonight.


----------



## Ally2015

kk- enjoy the road trip! good job on the walk, that is my aim today, to get out for one!!

vrogers- i never ended up doing the bedroom, but i managed to sort out clothes that don't fit isa anymore and put them away and sort his next size up ones. i also dont really like taking isa out in case he cries and fusses and i feel everyone will stare at me!

lit- hope yiu are feeling better soon, sorry about the headaches and nausea, sounds horrible. thats nice you went to see your sister and V got some sleep in. I hope things get easier for you with the sleep. 

ange;- so jealous you got to the gym, i really wanna get more active. Good work! i went on the scales last week and it seems i have lost about 9 pounds, without even realising it . i stepped on it about 10 x as i didn't believe it. so i am only a few pounds off pre pregnancy weight, but my body shape definitely feels different so i feel like i have a new body. Reallly want to get back into my running etc. 
sorry m has been so fussy. Honestly, baby sleep is complex. Once you think things are going well, it all changes and you need to start over. I hope you manage to get M down for naps in the crib. things will get easier, and hope dh will feel more confident in managing M. HUGS. 

pomp- so happy Jamie is doing well, he sounds like a little chunk.

slammer- glad pt went well and sorry dd had a fussy niight. Spot sounds ouch, seeing obgyn sounds like a good plan. 

ali- i think that is one of the cons of BF'ing- babies want mum and thats it, and they want the comfort. Nothing dad can do will compare. oh Ali, that blow out sounds horrible, you poor thing. 

apple- thats amazing he can self settle, i would love isa to do that lol. im not on fb, so no ide about group. but almost wish i had fb so i can see more updates and pics from you guys and put faces to the names :)

afm- my little lump i had is gone and boob feels almost back to normal now. PHEW. I want to wean isa v slowly, as too fast and i will probably get another bout of mastitis knowing my luck. I have a formula, giving him a small amount everyday. Just to get him used to it. im in no major rush to stop bf'ing completely yet.
SIL is coming to visit today with her daughter, staying for 2 nights, going to be busy!
isa doing good, but last couple of nights been really fussy in the evenings, from 8-11ish and not sleeping. driving me mad. but then hes fine at night with just a couple of quick awakenings. i think he gets over tired so need to try and prevent that from happening tonight. 
last night he fell asleep at 9, dh and i were like yes! we can chill out together now, but then he woke an didn't sleep till 11.30. Baby sleep- oh its so confusing and complex.
isa is drooling a lot and eating his hand, dh think he might be teething.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - also meant to say I'm there with you on fretting about dealing with crap sleep for a year. I was just thinking to myself the other day..."almost two months down...10ish to go before it might get better" :(

Ally - glad your breast is feeling better! Hope you enjoy your SIL's visit and that Isa settles down in the evenings.


----------



## AliJo

Yesterday went much better for DH. He was able to get T to take a 3 hour nap and O took a 2 hour one during that time so he was able to relax a bit. He said he was stuck in the same position the whole time, but he was still grateful. T ate a lot better than the first day as well so I'm happy for that. Hoping that it's a good sign. He still had rough moments, but I really don't want this to continue too long. Next week I have two full days back to back and I'm nervous that they'll be bad. 

Today isn't a nice day out. It's not very warm and cloudy with a pretty high chance of rain. So, definitely no walk today! Hoping to go look at a couple of houses. I'm actually excited about one. It's a single story with a full basement on a .27 acre lot. A corner lot so a lot is on the edges but still has a lot of yard I can fence for the boys. Then it has an open layout which makes me super excited! Plus there is a little bonus room that has a door out to the back that would be perfect for a play room and is right off the living room! The kitchen would need updated at some point, but I'm okay with that! It's in good condition, just an older style. Can you tell I'm excited about it? I just hope it works out! Really hoping to view today as well so if we like it we can hopefully place an offer today. I keep checking my phone and email hoping she has a showing set up. I'm so afraid it will slip from us otherwise.

Also, my weight is still dropping steadily so I'm excited about that! Even though I ate like complete crap the last two days. When I work it's hard to eat well. Then we get bribery food from the different Hospice centers we work with. So I had probably 4 too many cookies yesterday.. which is all I had (like 4 isn't a lot!) I haven't ate the best today, but I think I want to try some chicken taco meat tonight and have a taco salad. Never actually had a chicken taco. 

Ally - I'm glad your breast is better! It does sound like the start of teething. I know O drooled for awhile before finally getting a tooth, but it was probably slowly pushing up. I'm hoping I have a couple more months before they start to show!

Slammer - It was stressful! Glad it's done, though! I'm home today and it's all in the past. DH really likes my hair so I keep getting compliments from him, it's nice haha

Lite - Definitely didn't get another long stretch last night. I still felt like I slept okay, though. Probably because I got more than just 5 hours of sleep total which seems to be all I get before work. 

I honestly don't know any mom groups around here. I looked around online, but this isn't a big area so nothing popped up. 

Glad you spent some time with your sister! I use to love when O took a nap in the car, but yeah.. now it's just trouble! 

Vrogers - Usually the first teeth to come in are the front bottom teeth. So pay the most attention there. Try giving her a cool wash cloth to chew on or maybe even a little Tylenol to see if that calms her. If it does it's a good chance she's teething. 

Apple - That lady sounds annoying. Why can't they all be wonderful? There always seems to be that one person that throws EVERYONE off. Just like at work. Most of my fellow employees are great then there are just a couple that I think we could really do without. They ruin the whole flow of everything. Glad Ollie is doing so well! I love baby smiles!


----------



## AliJo

It's been quiet! What plans do people have going for the weekend? Nothing here as per the norm.

So.. we almost missed out on our chance for that house I liked. We were able to place an offer, though! We find out today. There are several offers, but we're in the running since we made a very clean offer. I'm super anxious! The day is dragging out. I've come to terms with it if we don't get it, but I keep acting like we will. I guess there is nothing wrong with being optimistic as long as I am aware it isn't guaranteed. 

I'm going to exercise today for at least a half hour total. It may have to be split up depending on the boys, but I will get it done! First I need to do some hip stretches to try and make them feel better. Definitely hurting today. I also feel like I have been stranded in the desert. Nothing I drink refreshes me and my mouth is always dry. I blame the boob gobbler!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - Yep, the first year of crappy sleep sure sucks. At least we can commiserate. 
I hope the extra night without your DH went ok! 
I think that Violet is the same with being really sensitive to the temperature change of being put down. Ohhhh well! 

Do you have another appointment booked with your doctor yet? 

Ally - the fussy and late evenings sound exactly like what we are going through. And we have had the same thing happen, thinking V has fallen asleep at a decent hour only to have her wake right up and stay up partying for 2 more hours! Oh well. Maybe we will have evenings again eventually...
Glad your lump is okay! I hope you can successfully very gradually wean to formula so you never have to go through this again! You've really gone through a lot! However, it's awesome Isa has been BFed as long as he has! I hope the visit with your SIL goes well and isn't too busy and exhausting. 

Ali -
That's great things went better for your DH and he got the kids both to sleep well! Woohoo! I know how it is to be pinned in one position and unable to move for a few hours just to keep a baby to sleep! 

Sounds like a great house! It would be so hard getting your hopes up and then waiting to find out. This house hunting business sounds really stressful. I hope you get it. Good luck with getting your exercise in today! It has been a lot nicer out the last couple days so I think today I might attempt a walk with the girls! Still too cold for V to be in the wrap, but I will try V in the stroller and dd1 holding my hand. Even if it's a very short walk, it will at least get us out of the house and in some fresh air. 

AFM - I have been feeling so, so worn out!!! Like, incredibly weary like I have never felt before (mentally, physically and emotionally). This having 2 kids business is so hard! 
However, dd1 has been better behaved all week, and I've been doing my best at getting us out for short activities to keep us all sane. Yesterday I took dd1 to a different mall's play place which I actually liked better because there were surrounding tables you could eat at/drink coffee at while watching the kids play whereas the other mall's area had no food or drink allowed. Dd1 had so much fun, but unfortunately then she pooped and I had to change her in the most cramped public bathroom ever with everyone watching, and I wanted to scream! I got home and was so exhausted. Dd1 needed a nap, thankfully, so after 3 attempts, I finally got both girls sleeping at the same time and then I fell asleep for a good 2 hours! Dd1 slept for almost 3! She was so tired. Anyway, I felt way better after that. 

This weekend is so busy that I am basically dreading it. Tonight DH works really late again so I am getting together with a friend and ordering pizza so we can at least keep each other company (her husband works late too). Hopefully the kids will play well and leave us alone haha. Then Saturday evening we are going to my sister's for supper. Sunday will be the busiest and the one I am most dreading because we are celebrating DH's parents' 40th wedding anniversary. My SIL organized a whole big thing so now I just have to go along with it. We have to prepare multiple dishes (although they gave us the easy ones at least), and pay for flowers and blah blah blah. Not only that, but DH has other plans in the afternoon that make the schedule too tight to get there in time since they live out of town, so he is dropping me off at their house first thing in the afternoon with the girls, and I will be stuck there for the ENTIRE day with the girls and no help. It's going to be so stressful. My SILs are going to be decorating and whatnot, so I will probably feel guilted into helping, but I have to just sit and hold V while she naps so I won't be able to...I am just so stressed about it! We won't get to leave until 8 pm and then it will be time to start the week again after no relaxing at all. Blah.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Hopefully DD1 keeps up the good behavior for you! Two children is hard, but I'm finding it gets easier. It's hard when O wants something, but I'm too busy with T. It's not bad for him to learn to wait, though. It's just frustrating when he gets so incredibly upset over it. 

I'd be mortified to change my child in a busy public restroom! I know O would NEVER behave through something like that. Thankfully O hardly EVER poops when he's out of his comfort areas. 

That nap sounds amazing! I could try to take one right now, but I won't. I haven't taken a nap in a long time. I find that if I do I have more issues sleeping at night. 

Hopefully your weekend goes smoothly and it isn't too exhausting. I wouldn't be looking forward to it either. I hate when I'm super busy kids or not. 

I hope a short walk goes well for you! I don't know how long O would listen if I made him hold my hand. He listens really well for walking out to the car and what not, but I don't think a longer period would last very long. 


Sooo.. our offer got accepted!! I'm so excited and nervous at the same time! I can't believe we actually got it! DH doesn't know yet since I told him I wouldn't wake him up early knowing he wouldn't be able to go back to sleep. Closing date was set on May 5th and I honestly want to start packing now. :haha: I'm kind of hoping we can get away with only paying half a month of rent. Going to get a hold of the owner sometime soon and talk to him and see if we'll be getting our deposit back. Or if we can just use our deposit (if he is giving it back) to pay the final month. We SHOULD get it back and I'm sure knowing him he'll let us have it. He's such a super nice guy! He has two boys as well and they're both similar age to our sons. They'd be going to school together if we stayed here. I am kind of sad that we'll be moving away from this town, but I have so many more job options now. I'm actually looking to apply somewhere else soon, but need to get some things situated first. This next month is probably going to seem slow.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - so thrilled for you that you got the house! Sounds great, and a good thing you passed on the other one that you were just so-so about. Its nerve wracking how fast things move once you are under contract.

Glad DH had a better day with the boys. I'm sure there will be hard moments most any day for him...it's just the way of things. DH is gonna have a hard time here too I think. He seriously can't handle the two without losing it yet. I wanted to take a shower this morning and so he would have to handle Jack and he instantly went to turn on the TV for DD. Dude...it's gonna take me like 20 minutes...you can't survive that long??

Did you get your 30 minutes of exercise in? I probably wouldn't have due to the excitement of the house, lol. 

Literati - I'm sorry you are so worn out! It sure is exhausting! Are you taking your prenatals still? I think I have more energy when I take mine. I would have been stressed trying to change a toddlers diaper out and about too. Weeks ago I was changing Jack in a Target bathroom with DD and the table was out in the open, partially blocking the door to a stall, people coming in and out. So stressful!

I hope you have fun tonight with your friend. Sounds like a very busy and stressful weekend. I'd be apprehensive too. I hope your in-laws take it easy on you!

AFM - I feel like a rockstar. I left the house four times today! In the morning we all went to tour a potential preschool for DD. Later DH, Jack, and I went to Costco. Then I picked up DD from daycare with Jack in tow. Then I took the two on a 35 minute walk, carrying Jack and pushing DD in the stroller. I put together the new vacuum we bought at Costco. And I did my PT exercises (not as many times as I was supposed to but hey). And I made myself a green smoothie this evening - second day in a row! So my goal of three walks for the week is met! I feel so accomplished. I'm sure I'll be tired tomorrow, lol. My BF is coming to visit and I'll probably go out to the mall with her and Jack while DH and DD do something else on their own.

Looking forward to bed tonight, but it might be a late one. Jack is asleep in the carrier right now and probably needs some awake time before going down for the night.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - That's awesome!! Good job! I'd feel like a super hero if I did all that. I actually forgot to exercise :dohh: and it was because of all the house stuff. I have tomorrow still, though. I will get it done. I almost jumped up and did it as soon as I read that, but it's late and I don't want it to wake me up.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - hehe, I'm glad you didn't get up at exercise... No point in keeping yourself awake at that point!

Thankfully we were in bed by 10:30 last night. Plenty of wakings and fitful sleep from Jack though, so blahhhh.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - It was late when I was finally able to go to bed. O was not wanting to go to sleep. T was asleep by 9 and I think it was after 11 when I finally got O to go to bed. I was ready for it since my whole day has been a roller coaster of emotions. I hate walking into unknown territory as well so this whole house buying process has me on edge. It'll be Thursday before we do anymore towards it. I just hope it passes inspection otherwise our loan will not cover it till it's fixed. It should, but the only thing I'm worried about is the roof. No idea when it was last replaced and it has to be able to last another 3 years to pass. 


T is down for his first nap, mostly likely a short 30 minute one like usual. I actually put him in his swing and he woke up. I gave him a little blanket and he snuggled it and fell back asleep after a couple of minutes. I will be so happy if he learns to comfort himself! O never did.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - wow, congrats on getting the house! Exciting times! I hope it passes inspection and all goes well! 

I'm glad you're finding having 2 kids easier as time goes on. I am getting better at handling it, but I am not any less exhausted or drained from it. 
How nice that T settled back to sleep on his own after waking up. Hopefully he keeps it up. 

Slammer - I have been really bad for taking my vitamins. I should definitely start again, as I am getting little to no nutrition from what I am eating. Blah. 
Well done on so many outings yesterday! You are a rockstar! Outings with 2 really aren't so bad, I find. 
My DH is the same with plopping dd1 in front of the TV if I even go down to shower! Usually if he gives me a 'break,' it is just watching one child while I deal with the other. It is amazing how only 1 kid feels like a huge break now though. 

AFM - I had a wonderful evening with my friend yesterday! The kids played pretty well together and mostly left us alone. My friend and I pigged out on junk food and half watched a movie. I won't be weighing myself for a few days! Haha. Going home for bedtime by myself was stressful, but we all got to sleep eventually - just really late.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - hopefully everything turns out fine with the inspection, and if it doesn't the seller will really have to fix it anyway or they likely wouldn't be able to sell it to someone else either!

Literati - ugh, yes on "breaks" just being a break from one child at a time. 

So glad you had a great evening!

AFM - had a good day with my BF. We hung out at home a bit, then went to the mall/target for lunch and browsing/shopping. Then hung out some more at home with DH and DD. Very tiring day though. I feel like I was on the go the whole day nearly. Jack cried both ways in the car. Such is life I guess. 

I'm hosting a meet up tomorrow. I run a group for local working moms but haven't had a meetup in months due to bring pregnant and not motivated. One mom I already know is coming and another I haven't met. Hope I can get some cleanup done tomorrow while DH is home before they come at 4!

I did schedule another appt with the doctor regarding the pain down below for Tuesday. Gonna be a busy week for appts - have that and PT on Tues, DH's vasectomy is Weds, Jack's 2-month visit and PT on Thurs.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - sounds like a great day with your BF! Woohoo! I know what you mean about feeling like you were always on the go. That has been my life lately! It is definitely tiring. It's great you still have a BF to hang out with. Unfortunately my 'BFF' and I had a falling out back in the summer, and we haven't really spoken since. She is the one who ended the friendship. I tried to patch things up, but to no avail. It is lonely not having a best friend anymore. 

That is so nice you host a moms' group. Sounds like fun! I hope you have time to clean and such. But don't stress too much. If people see your house is a bit messy, they will probably just feel relieved that they are not the only ones! 
That sounds like a very busy week for appointments. I forgot, but V has her 2 month check up on Monday, which is when my postpartum Appointment is as well.


----------



## AliJo

Did some strength exercises yesterday. I wanted to do something cardio, but I was too afraid to wake T. O thought it would be fun to climb all over me during them. That was fun.. for him.

Reading some paperwork and from my understanding if they won't fix something that doesn't pass inspection they either can credit it to us (but still has to be fixed before closing so this option probably wouldn't work), back out, or see if we would pay for repairs. If we won't fix it we can back out and get our earnest money back. Really hope it doesn't come to that, but at least it seems our earnest money is protected in that situation. We shall find out Thursday. 

Lite - Glad you had a wonderful evening with your friend! I'm excited to see how much V has grown! 

It is really exhausting for me at times, but really this doesn't compare at all to when I was pregnant still. I saw a lot of people saying they're more tired afterwards, but I'm definitely not. I can go without a nap on little sleep and still be okay. If I do nap I usually can't go to sleep at night. When I was pregnant I literally could barely function. 

Slammer - The time with you BF sounds really nice! I'm jealous of all these times spent with friends! That's nice that you host a group! I kind of thought of hosting a group, but I feel it would just be too much trouble for me in general. Wouldn't be so bad if it was a group that rotated who hosted. I'd have to be in the house, though. We have 0 room here!

Oh boy, that is a lot of appointments! Excited to see Jack's growth progress, though!

Do you think he would like one of those toys that hang off the back of the seat in your vehicle? He's getting old enough it might catch his attention and distract him some! 


So, just laid T down in the swing and he woke up. Gave him a blanket which he instantly grabbed and rubbed on his face like he always does. Isn't self settling. I'm giving it a little time, but he's over the getting mad so I doubt he will! Oh well.. 

He's also really hating laying down for the most part when he's awake. He wants to be sitting up. I got him a sit-me-up floor seat that works really good for him. We have a saucer seat, but he's too small still. If we put him in the swing or bouncer while he's awake he keeps doing mini crunches trying to sit up.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- congratulations on getting the house! Very exciting. I would love for isa to get to comfort himself to sleep, it's something i want to try this week. Isa loves sitting up too.

slammer- amazing you went out 4 times! it is so hard going out with a little baby. Its brilliant you did your target for your 3 walks. Its brilliant you organise a meet up, thats a great idea. would love to do something like that but always get too lazy. 

lit- really glad you had a good time with your friend and ate lots of junk food. I've had loads of junk food this weekend, really need a detox lol. 

AFM- had a lovely weekend with SIL, weather has been sunny and lovely which is rare in Scotland haha. today is mothers day in the UK, my first one. Isa and dh made me breakfast in bed, then we went out for a picnic in the park with my parents and brothers. It was lovely and Isa slept the whole time so he made it easy.
the last few evenings he has been better and more settled, yesterday he did his longest period asleep in the crib- 6 hours! i was in shock. 
im feeling more confident with him and going to venture out this week and meet up with friends etc. x


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I feel like I'm way off with the teething thing just because what are the chances, and it's so hard to tell what's going on with her sometimes because she can't tell me! I will definitely let you guys know if I find out for sure! 
A mccflurry sounds sooo good right now! I'm glad you got to spend some time with your sister and that V napped well! We have been those people that drive to get baby to sleep, she hates her car seat but once we're moving she's good. 
I'm glad you had a fun outing to the mall! The changing situation would make me feel awkward as well. 
I hope this weekend has not been too stressful on you 

Slammer- it's crazy how much she has her hand in her mouth now, I just said the same thing to dh yesterday about it making it harder to tell if she's actually hungry! 
Look at you, you're on a roll getting everything done! You should be proud. 
The meetup sounds like an awesome idea, I hope it goes really well! 

Ally- it's funny because I don't judge other moms with crying babies, I rarely notice them if it's somewhere like target or something, so that should make me feel better, but it still freaks me out to think about. 
Tons of drooling and chewing her hands here too! Apparently it can be normal at this point, so I'm figuring I guess we will know for sure when teeth show up at some point. 
Happy first Mother's Day! Glad you were treated well, you definitely deserve it. So glad Isa is doing well and you are feeling confident! If you do happen to venture out, let us know how it goes. Maybe it'll encourage me to do the same! 

Ali- that sounds like a great house, congratulations! I bet you can't wait to get settled in, so thrilled for you guys! 

Last night Lillian got done eating around 8:30ish and fell asleep. Was expecting her to wake up shortly after but she stayed asleep! Dh "sleep fed" her around 12:30 when we finally put her down in our room and she stayed asleep until almost 9 this morning! She doesnt nap as well on the weekends because our routine is a little off but she hasn't slept like that since she was a couple weeks old! I'm sure it won't happen again but it was nice to have extra time with dh


----------



## pompeyvix

vrogers - what a great night Lillian had last night! I can only dream that Jamie would go that long without waking for milk! You must feel very rested :)

Ali - congrats on the house, how exciting!
Good on you doing the exercising.

slammer - that's great you've organized a meet up with other local mums. I've recently joined a fb group similar and we've met a few times now and I've gotten particularly close to one person in particular which has been nice. 
Sure sounds like you have a lot of appointments this week, I hope all goes well. How is your DH feeling about the vasectomy? How long is the recovery time?

LL - I am glad you had a nice evening with your friend the other night and the girls left you alone to talk in peace :)
Sorry you had a falling out with your BF, do you think you'll be able to reconcile?
Hope the 40th anniversary party went well today and wasn't as stressful as you were thinking :hugs:

Ally - Happy Mothers day! Sounds like it was just perfect and it was great timing for Isa to be sleeping through a lot of it allowing you to relax and enjoy.

AFM - Tonight we've started a proper bedtime routine for Jamie of bath, bottle and bed. It went well and he was asleep by 8.30 although he refused his milk because he was fed a little earlier. Anabella and him are sharing our room at the moment and she was so excited to be going to bed the same time as Jamie that she fell asleep a lot quicker than she normally would. Feels so strange to be downstairs without Jamie :( I have the video monitor on so I can see and hear him, but still.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - yeah, it is so hard to tell at this stage. It definitely is normal for them to stick their hands in their mouths a lot at this age. It would definitely make it harder to tell when they are hungry! V used to only put her hand in her mouth when she was hungry, so if she starts doing it all the time, I will be confused.

That is excellent that L went to sleep so early for you last night! Yay! Hopefully this is a start of a new routine for her.

Ali - I am glad your visit with your SIL went so well! I guess we both pigged out on junk food this weekend. Oh well - we can do better this week (maybe)! Haha. What a great long stretch Isa did in the crib! 

Ali - yes, I am far less fatigued/sleepy/lethargic than I was when pregnant. I, too, could barely function then and couldn't live without a nap on my days off. Since having V I mostly haven't needed a nap and I feel less sleepy/fatigued. However, I am a lot more sleep deprived which affects me in different ways. And although I don't normally need a nap, I really was so tired I couldn't function a couple days this week, so needed one. It sounds like you're doing great with 2 kids, but I find it very difficult. My DH works a lot of hours, we lead a very busy life, and it feels like we are always rushing from place to place. So I am finding having 2 extremely difficult. I am glad you are finding it more manageable than I am.

Pompey - I am editing to add a reply to you, as we must have posted at the same time ish. 
I'm glad the routine with Jamie went so well. What a perk that it made Annabella happier to go to bed too. Does this mean you are done with co sleeping with him?
I don't think we will reconcile. We do occasionally send each other a message to check in, but I don't think we will ever be close again.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - that sucks about your BFF! While I'm happy to have mine, I share her with another girl whos her other BFF. :( And she lives an hour away so I don't see her much. I really don't have anyone local to meet up with more regularly. That was my goal with the meetup group, but I haven't made solid connections from it yet.

I hope the appt tomorrow goes well for you both! 

AliJo - way to go on doing strength exercises!

Hosting a group is a bit stressful, but my meetups have been very small. The worst part is people just not showing up.

I dunno about toys in the car. His car seat is a convertible, not a infant bucket so theres no bar. And I have a mirror attached to the headrest of the actual seat of the car. I just can't wait for him to be able to hold a toy or something that I can hand him.

Funny...Jack kind of hates sitting! He wants to stand the most, though he will lay for a bit too.

Ally - glad you had some nice weather, and happy Mothers Day! Very glad Isas been less fussy and gave you a nice stretch of sleep!

Vrogers - wow what a nice period of sleep for Lillian! So jealous!

AFM - well, my meetup was a bust. One backed out for a sick kid, and the other for a kid that was late napping. And DH left for work at 2, so spending most of the day on my own. I'm pretty tired after a busy couple days. Still managed to do paints and make pancakes with DD, but ready for the day to be over now!

Oh, and Jack slept like crap last night and DD was in my room from 11:30. Seriously, is this baby ever going to sleep better? He still wakes every 90 minutes most nights and wiggles and grunts a lot still. So over it!


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - didn't see your post... Hope the routine for Jamie keeps going well. I feel like things are still so willy-nilly with Jack. DD had much more of a routine by this age I'm sure, but it doesn't seem to be falling into place as easily with Jack. 

I actually made a couple acquaintances through FB a while back, but both of them have moved away now! Feel like I'm starting over. I really want at least one friend nearby that I can be close with and is in a similar stage of life.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - They have toys that hang from the seat headrest. I never keep the bar up in the car so those types of toys don't work for me either. I do always give him a stuffed animal that has tags all over it and a rattle inside. O loved it so I'm hoping he'll enjoy it as well. 

T loves standing as well, but laying usually lasts the least amount of time. He does enjoy laying on the changing pad, but I think it's because you're right above him. I get a lot of smiles, squeals, and little laughs out of him on there. 

Ugh.. I don't know what I'd do if T slept like that! I really hope it improves for you soon. I have no suggestions because I really don't know. I have enough troubles with trying to get mine to sleep on his own. I'm hardly the sleep expert. 

Sorry the meet up was a bust. I'd be frustrated with that. I always try to have things in order for visitors then if they cancel I feel like I wasted all my time and energy worrying for nothing! At least I get something done, I guess. 

Lite - We've been way busier than normal lately with the house hunting and all, so I can see how that would be extra tiring. Although, the boys tend to sleep better after a busy day! How much does your DH work? Sounds like he works more than a normal job. I hate that my DH's job forces him to clock out for an hour lunch because his 10 hour days are really 11. 

Pompey - Awesome about the routine!! It is strange when you're use to them being with you. I should really try implementing routines. I just generally follow their flow. T already kind of has his own. 

Vrogers - That's great that L slept so well! It happens once and then you know they can do it, but of course they won't cooperate! 

Yep, definitely can be normal. It's hard to say! T chews on stuff, but isn't drooling yet. 

Ally - Happy first mother's day!! Sounds like you had a great day! That's awesome about the crib! I really need to try harder with T. I kind of backed off when I went to work because I was just so tired although it would have been perfect if he slept that 7 hours in his crib instead of beside me! He's getting ready for bed so maybe I'll try the crib again. 


AFM - T rolled over!! :happydance: Several times. I rolled him back he instantly flipped back over. I think it's safe to say he can go from tummy to back now! He's doing mini push ups as well. I swear just yesterday he was still struggling to keep his head up at a good angle on his tummy. Time is flying by. 

Tomorrow I'm going to go see a co-worker that has been in out of the hospital to let her meet T. She's a lovely lady and I feel so bad for her! She keeps getting hit with one thing or another and she definitely doesn't deserve it! She's really eager to meet him so I'll be glad to make her day.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - that is too bad your BFF lives an hour away! That would make it difficult to see each other as often as you would like, I am sure. It is really a shame you don't currently have someone local who you are close with/in the same phase of life as. I agree it is ideal to at least have one like that! I only have the one friend who matches those qualifications as well (the one I always mention haha), and I am so grateful I at least have her! I also have my sister, so that is really nice. It is really too bad your meet-up didn't work out! Did anyone show up or was it just a very small gathering? I hope you are able to make a close 'mom' friend who lives nearby soon! I don't blame you from being tired out and wanting the day to be over. That has been how I had been feeling all week. I have crammed too many activities in lately, and I need a lazy day!! I hope we both get one soon. Sorry Jack sleeps so, so horribly still! You deserve a break on that front! I sure hope he improves soon. 

Pompey - the 40th anniversary went just fine and it wasn't a bad day. I tend to get worked up about things beforehand and then they usually turn out better than I expected. I did feel a bit stressed getting V to sleep when my DH wasn't back yet, but for the most part it was relatively stress-free. V was really fussy and gassy in the evening, but my SIL and MIL were happy to help with her. My MIL and FIL were definitely touched by the celebration and all the effort that went in, so that was good. I did slightly feel like my other SIL was secretly resenting us for not helping more, but I was busy with V the whole day, and my DH had a prior commitment in the afternoon. But whatever - I am sure she will get over it. 

Ali - it depends on the week, but my DH tends to work 50-55+ hours/week, and now on top of that he has to spend several hours/week on courses at home. There are days (like Friday) when he will be at work 7 am - 11 pm. Between that and my dd1 never sleeping/taking forever to put to bed, it feels like we are rarely even in the same room as each other! I do wish life would slow down a little bit. I miss the times DH was home right after V was born. Life sure goes quickly! Oy. 

That really sucks your DH always has to work 11-hour shifts. Does he have to do that 5 days a week? How are you finding being back at work? Are you going to just work 1 day a week for a little while? 
Yay for T rolling! They really do progress so quickly. That's great your co worker will get to meet T tomorrow. I hope you have fun. 

AFM - I will update you all tomorrow on V's weight after her check-up! Hopefully I can manage to get 2 kids out the door on time! I have lots of practice going places with them, but not necessarily on a specific timeline! :p

I had a surprisingly good weekend and definitely feel more rested than I did going into it. Let's hope I can carry through some of that energy into the week.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - He works 4 days a week. Since I'm back working I hardly ever see him. He's out with us maybe 3 hours (4 if you count when he gets home which is generally spent passing out on the couch and me telling him to go to bed :dohh:) on his work days. Then his first day off he sleeps most of it then I have to go to bed as soon as I can because I work the next day. Then I might see him at most 2 hours after work before I am in bed. Basically I hang out with and talk to a toddler and a baby 90% of the time. 

That is a lot of work. That would be hard to deal with! Then being busy on top of it all.

Work is eh. Hard on me to know T isn't adjusting quickly. I'm trying to get 2 days a week. I need the money. If I can't get at least 2 I'll be looking for a clinical position which will be 5 days a week. Won't pay as good, though. I won't have much of a choice. My schedule isn't flexible with DH working nights. 

Glad you had a good weekend and that yoy are feeling rested. 


I'm out on the couch wanting to just go to bed, but I'm irritated. I'm so sick of hurting I'm starting to be fed up with co-sleeping. I never hurt this bad with O. I love the closeness and getting more overall sleep, but the constant neck, back, and hip pain is getting to me. I'm so irritated with it that I wanted to start snapping at DH for ever saying he's tired and didn't sleep well. Like.. try sleeping between two children. One who wakes up several times a night. He gets so much more sleep than I do. Then he lays in bed when I wake him up for at least 30 minutes. Wish I could stay in bed and relax for 30+ minutes. Nope I get to roll out of bed with my eyes half closed to change diapers, get O a drink, and feed T. Of course it doesn't stop there. 

So yeah. Having a bad night and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - sorry you're feeling sore and sick of co sleeping! That would not be fun to be crammed between two kids all night! It is no wonder you are more sick of it this time. That is very annoying of your DH to complain about being so tired when you are handling two kids by yourself every night! :hugs: Sorry you were having a rough night. 

AFM - the appointments this morning were quite the ordeal. I am glad they are over with. Violet is 12 lb 9 oz (83rd percentile) and 22.25" long (48th percentile). She is still my little short and chubby baby! My dd1 was SO much bigger than her (but proportionally slimmer). At 2 months, dd1 was 13 lb 14 oz, and 24.4"! Quite the difference. But she was always same percentile height as weight. 

V hated her vaccines and cried a lot and took ages to settle after. I finally gave her some Tylenol and she is now asleep. 

My pp checkup was ok. She never even asked me about my mood or how I was doing really, so great job screening for PPD. *rolls eyes* Apparently my stitches actually healed perfectly, and the constant stinging when I pee is due to BFing hormones making me so dry down there. Uh...great! Looks like dtd will be out of the question until I get my AF again. Last time I couldn't dtd until 17 months pp, and that time I didn't have stinging when I peed at least! Ugh!


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - V certainly is a little chunk, bless her! It seems like you make big babies :) Poor baby getting so upset with the injections. Jamie was inconsolable last week too.
I am so glad the anniversary went well yesterday. I always find I worry myself so much in anticipation of things but in the end it tends to go better. 
I am still co sleeping with Jamie. We are not very traditional here as I still bed share with Anabella. So me and Anabella share our kingsize bed and Jamie is in the cot next to me which has the side down and is wedged up against our bed. My husband sleeps in Anabella's room. We never planned it this way, it just kinda happened. I was keeping Jamie downstairs with me until I went to bed, but last night we started a proper routine and it actually went really well :) 

Ali - Sorry you had a bad night last night. Your sleeping arrangements sounds the same as mine! it is hard work at times isn't it. Sorry you're in so much pain as your DH takes it easy :growlmad:
Well done T on rolling over!! 

slammer - Sorry your meet up with a bust. It is hard to get everyone together. The first time I was supposed to meet the new mum group I made on fb it went from 8 people attending to just 2 of us! However the lady I did meet turned out to be very nice and we meet regularly now and text all the time. Hopefully the next one will work out better.


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - ah, that makes sense that you were putting them to bed in YOUR room! That is pretty good that Jamie will sleep there without you! V will not sleep on a surface at all unless she is snuggled right up against me. I have a feeling we won't get to a place where I put her to bed before I go to bed for a LONG time! Haha. Your bed arrangements do sound a lot like Ali's, whereas my co sleeping arrangements sound similar to slammer's (I think). The four of us basically play a game of musical beds all night! :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - yay for T rolling over! Jack just started doing it on Sunday too! 

Oh, hell naw on DH staying in bed for 30 mins. I'd be mad, lol. I feel like I got up alone and did bedtime alone with the kids so many times last week. DH only had two days off. He's definitely the more tired of the two of us, despite Jacks terrible sleep habits. Sorry you are so sore from cosleeping. I am more comfortable than when I was pregnant, even when I sleep in the glider, so I can't really complain. And the PT stretches/exercises are helping my neck. If I had both in the bed and needing to be up against me I'd lose my mind though. 

Literati - no one came. I had two that wanted to come, but had sick kids, another that canceled on the day of due to waking up to a sick kid, and the other canceled an hour before for her kid refusing to nap. Mom meetups are hard to arrange and get people to stick to!

Glad V is doing well, and I hope she recovers from the vaccines quickly! DD was always way different in her percentiles - like 20th for height, and 80th for head, and 50th for weight. Can't wait to get Jacks numbers on thurs...not looking forward to the shots though. 

I wouldn't think stinging would come from just being dry! No mention of granulation? I know I have the dryness problem too, and the low estrogen makes your tissues thinner as well I was told. I couldn't have sex until 8/9 months PP, and that's when I got my period back. Super frustrating! Hope it's not so long for either of us this time. I was given an estrogen cream last time but I didn't use it. Not sure if it might affect milk supply. Really not helpful that they overlooked screening for PPD!

Pompey - it is hard getting meetups off the ground, especially among moms...they always have a kid get sick or miss a nap, etc. Glad you have made a friend though! Making friends as an adult is just so hard in general.

AFM - got to sleep in a bit today as DH was off early last night so he got up with DD. He was tired and glum from so much work recently, plus he went out to the bank and did grocery shopping, so didn't spend much time with him today. Hes working again tonight but then off for a while. Gonna handle the morning on my own tomorrow because I need him later for my gyn appt and for him to watch Jack while I go to PT, so I want him to have gotten a bit of rest.

Took DD and Jack on another stroller/carrier walk today for 35 mins and let DD play a bit at a playground. Came home and had her play in her sand table. Also managed to give her a bath while Jack napped in the carrier. Miraculously managed to only let her watch 25 mins of TV this evening! Lol.

Oh, yeah, and as I mentioned to AliJo, Jack is rolling front to back since Sunday. Does it a few times in a row sometimes if I put him down and keep rolling him back.


----------



## newbie2013

Sorry I haven't replied in a while. Super busy and struggling with baby, work, home, and life. Ds sleep seems to have hit the three month growth spurt, so he's out of the nightly routine he'd fallen into and I'm exhausted. Feeling down, but don't think it is to the point of ppd, just wishing dh would be feeling OK and be more supportive, but maybe this is as supportive as he'll get and I'll just have to get used to it. Hope not.

Love reading you updates and stories. I will try to post more often.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- that is amazing Lilian had such a long stretch of sleep!

pomp=i think it is amazing you have a proper bedtime routine with Jamie! i do a bath, feed and sleep with isa around 8ish but i wouldnt say its always successful haha.

slammer- i hope this sleep gets better soon, i remember thinking that about Isa but it has gotten better, its not great but definitely better. fingers crossed. sorry meet up was a bust. Amazin that J is rolling! well done on the walk!

ali- amazing that t rolls over. Clever boy! that is nice thst you wll go meet co-worker, i am sure it'll make her day. I hope you manage to find a work situation that works for you. Sorry you are finding co sleeping so hard, i dont particularly enjoy it cause of the soreness either and i always fall asleep in funny positions. 

lit- glad to hear V is doing so well, the little chunk! and glad you have healed down there but shame about the stinging! i hope it goes soon for you. 

newbie-sending you hugs! hope things are better soon

AFM- after isa having a good weekend of sleep, the last couple of nights he has been super fussy and not settling, yesterday he hardly napped and even last night was up lots. I feel like he is feeding more, so perhaps a growth spurt? either way i feel like im going a little mad as ive hardly had 15 mins to myself.
Going to meet a friend later today for coffee, hoping he will fall asleep in car and i can actually enjoy the meet up.


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - glad to hear from you, but sorry you are struggling. I think you have a lot on your plate. I wish DH was more supportive for you.

Ally - thanks, I too hope Jack gets better with sleep soon. Not really holding out hope though. Sorry Isa is unsettled again. They are so up and down all through the first year, but I think 12 weeks is a growth spurt, so you're around that now, right?

AFM - crap night last night. In bed with Jack around 11, then DD up and crying at 12. Laid her back down and returned to my room, but she came in a bit later and proceeded to whine/cry on and off for a couple hours because she was feeling sick and her nose was running and bothering her. Of course waking Jack multiple times with all that, so I was having to repeatedly boob him. And contort myself to hold her hand at the same time. Finally sent her off to DH after he got home from work around 3:30. So didn't get to give him a rest really, but oh well, he's surviving. 

Had my gyn appt. The granulation on the outside was pretty much gone - no areas for her to really remove, but she did see a bit inside so put silver nitrate on that. I didn't feel any burning or anything. Also gave me an estrogen cream to use twice a week for a few weeks. Still no sex for another few weeks, which again, was unlikely to happen anyway.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I am glad the granulation tissue has been taken care of...hopefully you won't feel any discomfort anymore soon. I know... I feel like it is weird that just dryness would cause stinging. But she seemed certain that everything looked perfectly healed. Ugh. I hope she didn't miss something. I am sick of the discomfort! 
Sorry about your rough night! I know exactly what you mean about having to contort your body to feed the baby while you comfort your older one! When dd1 is in my bed, she HAS to sleep on my arm! So in order to feed Violet on the other side, I also have to contort my body into the most uncomfortable position! Ugh! It is not enjoyable. I hope your dd gets better soon so she is less whiny at night. 

Yay for Jack rolling, and well done on managing to do so much with your dd while Jack is in the carrier. Sounds like you are really rocking this 2 kids thing! :happydance:

Ally - 3 months is most definitely a growth spurt time, so I bet that is what Isa is going through right now! I hope he settles soon. It is so difficult when you don't have a moment to yourself all day. I hope your visit with your friend goes well. 

Newbie - thanks for updating us. So sorry you're feeling so worn out. I completely understand. It is exhausting, and I can imagine it must be so hard with Z out of his routine and your DH not helping much. Have you had a talk with your DH about helping more? I really think he should be stepping up, since it isn't fair you should be left to struggle so much. Hugs for you!!

AFM - doing ok so far this week. I feel like I've been out too much lately so might stick to staying home a lot more this week. I am not feeling as stir crazy anymore so it's not so bad. 
We are finally getting caught up on laundry and such so hopefully our house will look a bit better for a while. 
I am really hungry but stuck with a baby sleeping on me as always...


----------



## vrogers

Pompey- I want to do the same with a routine! It's hard to do because she kind of cluster feeds in the evenings, which is what I think gets her to sleep through the night. It would be nice to have more of a routine and earlier bedtime though. 
How cute that anabella was excited to share a room with the baby! 

Slammer- ugh I'm sorry about the lack of sleep! Hopefully as he gets older there's more of a routine. I'm so jealous of babies, they can sleep whenever/however much they want yet they usually suck at it ha! 
So glad you got to sleep in yesterday, that's always a treat! Yay for yours rolling as well, so jealous of all these babies rolling haha 
I'm sorry for the rough night! Crappy sleep makes everything harder to deal with. Glad your appointment went well and you are healing well! 

Ali- yay for rolling over! We've tried to get L to do it, she HATES tummy time. I see what everyone meant when they say it goes by fast, and that the days are long but the years (right now I would say months) are short. 
I'm sorry about the rough night, I can definitely see why you would be frustrated with dh. It's too bad there's not a way to cosleep AND get some good (pain free) rest. I can see why that would be hard with two kids especially. 

Literati- I'm glad you had a good weekend! 
V sounds like a cutie! Shots are the worst, it's so sad, L cried like I'd never heard before in pain. 
I love my doctor but she didn't ask about ppd either. She did mention my history of anxiety/depression back at my first pregnancy appt when I was 5 weeks. I'm glad you are healing perfectly! Could you just use a ton of lube to dtd or would that not help? I'm not sure how all that works with a vaginal birth. 

Newbie- :hugs: no need to be sorry, just take care of you and baby and post here as much as you're able. 
I'm sorry you're having a tough time and don't feel support from dh. Does he know how you feel? I had to remind dh he wouldn't be able to 100% understand everything I feel because he didn't carry her for 9 months, doesn't have the added hormones and I'm just more emotional in general. I had a REALLY rough time the first 6-8 weeks and it is getting overall better but I still have days where I miss my old life (sleep when I want, wake when I want, play video games, go out any time without packing a diaper bag, etc) I'm not sure your exact struggle but this is definitely the hardest adjustment/change I've ever had. Do you have any friends/family members who are a good support system?

Ally- sounds like a growth spurt to me! According to my app theres a 3rd leap is between 11 1/2 and 12 1/2 weeks and then another between 14 1/2 and 19 1/2 weeks. Seems like there's always some kind of growth spurt/change taking place. Hope you're able to get some good sleep soon, and coffee with a friend sounds awesome right now! 

Can't believe how fast time is going. I got a little emotional today because L has grown out of a couple of her 0-3 month sleepers. She mainly wears 0-3 month and 3 month clothes and size 1 diapers. She doesn't hold her head up on her own but I can definitely tell she's getting close! 
So weird that we've had this group for almost a year!


----------



## Ally2015

newbie - nice to hear from you, i do think you should have a chat with dh, and ask him to support you more. I dont think he appreciates how much you do, looking after a baby is a lot of work. Once dh comes home from work, he does a lot with isa, play, change nappy,help give bath and settle him etc and it really helps so please do talk to your dh and tell him what you need. 

Slammer- yeah he is 12 weeks, and yup after a few weeks of better sleep he is back to being yucky at night. hopeuflly its just short term! sorry you had a hard night and i hope the silver nitrate works.

lit- glad you are not feeling so stir crazy... well done on the laundry, always good to get these things done!

vrogers- well i ventured out, coffee with my friend on tuesday. isa was good, he slept the whole time, so it was easy. Felt so good for going out, and it broke my day up so if you can get out for a bit do try.
today going to try and get isa out for a walk. 
isa can't hold his head yet either, but is so close, he is trying to roll too i feel, he moved around a lot and had great neck control. I also got rid of lots of his newborn and clothes that don't fit. Isa is tiny, everyone says but he has still gotten so big to me.

AFM- had a rough couple of days, Isa has had horrid sleep, v unsettled, and constantly needing to suck, he has been taking dummy a lot. not sure why. He did a poo last night and it was slightly green, so i think he has a little bit of an upset stomach. He was better last night, slept a few hours in the crib so hopefully that poo was just what he needed! He is still asleep now, (9.30am) so i am chilling online and drinking tea.
DH has been working over time, not seen him much and we are both shattered just now x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just a quick check in. I will read through, reply and update later. Ive had a really busy week so found it difficult to get on here. My oh has been off this week so we have been out most days.. Don't want him to go back to work now :( 

We re ok, had two very long nights between ollie and ds.. Ollie getting into habit of staying awake for an HR in the night just smiling lol x yay for babies rolling ! very cute will read through later, just sat outside dentist whilst oh has 3 fillings !! Sure he will need looking after after he comes out ha x 

Will get back on soon x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies manages to get back on lol.. Just been a walk with oh and ollie, ds at nursery so we were able to speed it up a bit. Ds walks at one speed ha.. 

Ally, forgot u were in Scotland, glad u had a nice Mother's Day :) having four boys I got quite a lot of nice things.. Oh thinks it's just commercialised rubbish ... I find that so annoying !! But stil got my presents.. Ha.. My eldest is 19 and got me, flowers, teddy and a huge card about 2ft with love u "mummy bear" inside lol.. He is always taking the mic .. We are very close tho ..my favourite presents are always the ones ds makes at nursery so cute.. And I'll keep forever.. 

Lit/ sorry it's hard at times for u with havivg 2 now, your DH working hours are tough.. That must be really hard for u.. Thankfully my oh finishes his course this week. He is so sick of it..im also always telling him to go and sleep .. He works worh children that self harm and that are often suicidal do he has to be on the ball &#65533;&#65533;

Pomp/ good that u are getting into a little routine with both children. Hope it continues to go well. I found it went ok with ds at first then he got wise ha.. It was fun at first then he realised he had to stay there ha..he is fine now though , definately worth the perseverance.. I'm trying to get ollie into one but it doesn't always go to plan. It's ok some times tho, I'll just keep at it. Sometimes oh just cuddles him on his knee and then he will sleep for ages but I keep telling him he needs to put him down sometimes , even if just for 5 mins then he will settle for him better. Don't get me wrong Id never let him cry I just like his little legs to have a stretch ha x I think it's a good get out for oh actually as when he holds ollie he does nothing else ! And ds trashes the house around him ha.. Drives me bonkers but only way I can get a bath ! Ha

Slammer: yay on jack rolling .. Bless him, ollie not there yet..n brilliant all the times u arw getting out.. Def rockstar material lol x 

Ali, congrats on getting the house :) n welldone in exercises n sticking to trying to get fitter :) 

Newbie/ sorry things not great at the min hon, def try and get on here when u can. Ive had a few ups and downs over thr last few years and B&B has always been really supportive x 

Vrogers / I know what u mean about time going fast, ollie os in 3/6 month now .. And his feet are getting to the end of his baby grows :)


Update / ollie had his jabs this week , screamed his little heart out :(. Was off for couple of days but getting there now, had nice days out with oh as he is on leave this week.. It's ds 4th birthday next week so we have booked him a party at a play area..he is jet mad so I have ordered him a red arrow jet cake .. Then I overheard him telling his friends he wants a power ranger cake !! I'm just waiting for him to kick off at his party when he sees it ! I'm thinking im gonna have to make some kind of power ranger cake for at home ! 
Ive been having a few concerns with my 14 yr old this week, saying he doesn't like school, doesn't fit in and just doesn't feel right in himself.. Bit worrying, it started really on Mother's Day, his friends mum just recently passed away of cancer after a very short illness and I think he was thinking of his friends feelings and that has set him off. He didn't seem too bad last night but days before he keeps getting upset worried something might happen to me.. He is hard one :( he did seem better yester day so hopefully it was just an off few days x 

Got farm days away in two weeks do looking forward to that it has rally good reviews, fx weather is ok ! X


----------



## AliJo

My DH doesn't complain all that much about his sleep and he knows I don't get good sleep. He has the right to discuss his bad sleep, it's just one of those situations where you feel you have it worse and they should be grateful. :p He does do a lot of labor at his job. He shouldn't have to since he's a manager, but always have to otherwise stuff doesn't get done. 

Slammer - Yay for Jack rolling! T didn't get much tummy time since he didn't like it much. I guess that didn't slow him down. 

It is a bit irritating that he stays in bed. He does at least get up with me on the days that he doesn't work. Bums me more than anything because that's at least a half hour he could have spent with us before work. 

Glad you are mostly healed. Hopefully that really helps and it doesn't take much longer. 

Lite - I love looking at the difference between T and O when he was little. So far it's been similar, just T is a little bigger overall. O didn't bulk as quick, but as soon as he did he caught up. Their development has been pretty similar as well. Behavior is much different! 

Ally - She really did enjoy it and it did make her day. She's been pretty bummed out from everything. She had surgery and that went well, but as a result she ended up getting a clot from her pelvic bone to the back of her calf. They wanted to give her a clot buster, but couldn't because she just had surgery. So they had to go in and suction it out. 

I'm sorry Isa has had a rough couple of days. Hopefully he'll be back to normal today. 

Vrogers - T hated tummy time as well unless he was on our chest, but even then he doesn't like it too much. He's only had tummy time a few times that was worth anything. She'll roll over without tummy time! O never liked it either and rolled back to front before front to back. Then he'd get mad because he hated being on his belly. 

Newbie - I'm sorry DH isn't being more supportive. I hope he comes around soon. If not then I hope once DS gets older and is able to play that he's more involved.

Pomp - Yeah, sleeping arrangements get hard. After two days of work with hardly any sleep I don't really care. I just want sleep! 

Apple - That's no fun that Ollie is waking up for a hour at a time at night. At least he's happy! 


AFM - Well, been a rough couple of days. I worked the last two days. First day went smooth, T of course is still not adjusting very well, but work was fine. Second day was rough. Had two CNAs call in and it was all just a mess. The other nurse working that day was awesome and on top of things. We both helped the aids where we could, but she did most of it. She's a much faster worker than I am. Well we got through the day and I only stayed a half over the normal time we're out. Generally takes about a half hour to give report and then get out so I had to stay another half hour to get my charting done. Anyways get out seen I missed a call from my aunt. My grandma is actively dying now. So I got home, got the boys ready, and went to go see her. Visited with my aunts and uncles for awhile and talked to my grandma. She was asleep the whole time and not really with it, but I know she heard me and told me "love you" when I was saying bye because we were leaving. I'm kicking myself since I haven't been over in the last couple of weeks other than about 20 minutes before we ran to get our hair cut. I wish I wouldn't have taken those dumb hours at work. ugh.. 

Anyways.. that's my life. Inspection is today.. see how that goes. Hopefully it's not a disaster. I can't handle it right now.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - hope your week is still going OK. I do feel like I'm much more adjusted to two kids now. It was worrying how hard it was earlier!

I bet you are sick of the discomfort! I hope it gets better soon.

Vrogers - it is emotional when they grow so fast! But it's awesome when they reach new milestones. Head control will be awesome when she gets there. And sitting is even more awesome...makes them so much easier to play with and set down.

Ally - nice you got some time for tea and catching up online! I hope Isa feels better soon.

Apple - I hope Ollie stops his middle.of the night parties. That's frustrating. 

You're a good mum to be getting DS two cakes, lol! Sorry your 14-year old is struggling. It is such a rough age, but good thing you are close with him.

AliJo - sorry about the rough day at work, and very sorry about your grandma! Glad you went to see her though.

Hope the inspection goes very well!

AFM - DH had his vasectomy yesterday. He's much more sore than he thought he would be, and is waddling around like I was after giving birth! Had to do daycare dropoff and Jacks appt by myself today, and cancel my PT appt. He wouldn't be able to take care of Jack very well with me gone. 

Jacks appt went well. Hes 13lbs, 14oz (78th %), 24 (83rd %), and 41cm head (91st %). He only cried a bit for his shots, but cried for the car ride home. Crazy - I came in and was holding him and only put him down for a second to grab my computer, and he cried out for a second and then passed out where I propped him on the couch! I guess he was tired! moved him to the mamaroo and he had a short nap there, then a little bit of awake time, then more napping on me. But then was very sad and unhappy next time he woke. One of his legs is swollen and red from the shot, so gave him some Tylenol. Hope hes not this unhappy all night, poor babe.

Might need to go out for a few groceries later and worried about having to take Jack! Also not sure if I'm picking DD up or if DH can manage...


----------



## pompeyvix

slammer -your DH sounds like mine after he was circumcised just over 2 weeks ago. The pain for him has only just gone and he was waddling about all over the place! I hope your DH recovers quickly and is able to help you out again. 

Ali - so sorry to hear about your grandma :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sorry work has been stressful :(

apple - I am sure the party for your son will go fine and hopefully he won't even notice the cake not being Power rangers!
I hope your 14 year old is back to normal soon, sounds like his friends mum's death has affect him :hugs:

Ally - sorry you've also had a rough couple of days with Isa. sounds like he has an icky tummy. Hopefully he is better now.

vrogers - I know exactly what you mean when our babies grow out of their clothes. With Anabella, I kept back around 30 items of clothes from her first year and had them made into a keep sake blanket. I am going to do the same with Jamie. It makes me feel a little bit less sad as it's something that you can keep forever to remind you of the early days.

LL - Hopefully you've had a good couple of days at home and caught up on housework. I tend to have Monday's and Thursday's at home as Anabella is in preschool most of the day and it is nice to chill and relax. We tend to be pretty busy and out and about the other 5 days though.

Newbie - sorry your DH is still not being supportive. Looking after a baby is bloody hard work and extremely under estimated :hugs:

AFM -Jamie's bedtime routine is going well and he is sleeping a bit better because of it. He is normally asleep for the night around 8ish and will go through until 12/1 without waking. Well he will wake and shuffle around, but won't cry out, he just takes himself back to sleep. He is still waking 2/3 times in the middle of the night for milk which is tiring but just about manageable!


----------



## AliJo

My grandmother passed away around noon today. I knew it was coming quick, but I'm still super torn. Kind of wish DH would have taken the night off. Feeling super lonely. 

As for the house, as it is right now it won't pass appraisal for our loan type. We're going to ask the seller to fix what needs to be done and if they won't we'll have to back out. I'm kind of whatever about it since I'm pretty emotionally drained. I just don't seem to care if we lose it right now. I really do suspect we'll have to back out. 

Pompey - I'm glad Jamie is doing well with his bedtime routine. I hope it keeps going well and maybe soon he'll drop one of the wakings. He seems to sleep pretty well! 

Slammer - Jack sounds like he's doing well! Love that he has a big noggin'! O always had a big head for his body. T actually has a smaller head. Those shots really do wear them out. That really sucks that one of his legs swelled up!! Has to be painful, the poor guy! Hope he feels better soon.

Been quiet, hope everyone is well. T will be 3 months before long. Crazy to think we're having babies pushing into 3 months some are already on their way to 4 months.


----------



## Apple111

Ali sorry to hear about your grandma, im really glad u got to see her and know that she heard you talking to her &#65039;xx if the house is meant to be it will happen.. I understand that you only have so much mental energy, been there a few times myself. Might be nice to try and get some me time hon .. Hugs &#65039;xx 

Slammer/ glad jack doing so well, hope is ok now after jabs. Glad it's getting easier for you with two little ones.. X u always sound like such a super mummy :) 

Pomp/ Jamie's bedtime routine sounds really good. Ollie is getting there. We didn't have the HR wide awake in middle of night last night which was a bonus as ds slept through as well. Does make a difference ..x

Well I'd planned to go on a what seems like a marathon walk today to my mums , about 4 miles with the boys in pram and on buggy board.. And now it's raining ! Must be a sign not to bother ha .. I just want to get some weight off im wanting to lose 2st , ive been really good this week so we will see if it makes any difference . I had a rubbish week last week but had a family fall out. I'm definately an emotional eater..weight stayed the same tho St weigh in do I was chuffed as I expected to have put loads on.., and I had kfc and a piece of pizza ! And chocolate on Mother's Day ! I'm gonna see if it brightens up and maybe brave it..

Had a funny moment this morning. Ds handed me something .. I thought it was something from his nose as that's his party trick at the minute .. All I could see was that it was dark.. Then it bloody moved.. I jumped a mile and threw it.. It was a ladybird from the windowsill lol.. Then ds started freaking out and we wernt allowed to walk around u til we found it incase we stood on it ha..So I was creeping round with the torch in my phone looking for this ladybird.. It was like a scene from honey I shunk the kids haha x ! Found it !


----------



## newbie2013

Ali, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. It was great that you saw her yesterday, though. Sound like you're having a very stressful time right now. I hope you are doing OK. Be as kind to yourself as possible. Thinking about you.

Thanks for all of your supporting comments. I know dh is struggling with the transition in our lives, as I am, but I handle change much better than he does. He is trying harder this week and I've have really noticed a difference in the last few days. Maybe he read my post - lol! I will try to post on here more often, as I know how supportive you all are. I want you to know how much I appreciate that. I need it. I really don't have anyone else to talk to. 

We're out at a new mall that's opened up recently and I'm feeding Z in their awesome family room. A whole room with toilet, arm chair, change table and everything. Definitely impressed. Makes feeding and changing in public much more private.


----------



## Ally2015

apple- sorry you've had some rough nights with Ollie and DS, hope things get better soon. Glad you got spoilt on mothers day :) thanks for sharing the funny story- made me laugh!

slammer - what a little chunk, sounds like he is doing great. I dont have any weigh ins till he is 4 months. There is a place i can go to, but can't be bothered, i think he is fine. Hope J recovers from shots quickly. Hope your hubby recovers quick.

pomp- that is great about the bedtime routine, i liek mines too, bath, feed, sleep and lay into crib. 

ali- really sorry about your grandmother, sending you a big hug. You;ve got a lot going on just now, thinking of you.

newbie- glad you are out and about and sounds like an awesome feeding room! a few shopping centers here have great facilities for breast feeding and nappy changing, makes things much easier and less stressful. Glad dh is trying to do more... 

AFM- Isa slept much better at night, and mostly in the crib (yah!). But dreading the daytime... he just isn't napping, or his naps are v short and he wakes as soon as he is put down.DH and i have decided to try a routine with naps and leave him to cry for a few mins if he wakes up to see if he self settles. He loves being held all the time, but it means i can't do anything else! 
he sleeps a lot at night, and just now it is 11am and he is still fast asleep, so i dont know if he is making up for the daytime naps by sleeping in so late. i joke he has hit the teenager delayed sleep phase already .


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello all. The reason I haven't been on in a few days is because BnB stopped working on my phone! The page just goes blank when I load it. It is so frustrating, because it is very rare that I get the chance to use my computer. If the site doesn't start working soon, I'm not sure how often I'll be able to update! I missed you guys all week! :nope:

Vrogers - Don't worry - L won't cluster feed forever. And it is really nice she does, because the STTN would be amazing! I know it is tough not having an evening to yourself, though. That is something I really struggled with when we had dd1. Unfortunately, she is and has always been a horrible sleeper, so it was well over a year before she could be put down and wouldn't wake up for at least an hour...

Unfortunately, last time all the lube in the world didn't help with dtd. I had a condition called vaginismus which makes dtd extremely painful and even impossible. Thankfully, it cleared up once my AF returned. That is weird and cool we have had a group for close to a year now!


Ally - I am happy you got out for coffee with a friend! This is definitely the time to do it. When they are still so young, it is easy for them to sleep out and about. :) I'm glad the outing did you good. I am sorry Isa has only wanted to be held and can't be put down asleep. Violet is much the same. It is quite common, I think, but it can feel so stifling to have to hold them for every single nap. Yesterday I was about to lose my mind after holding V all day and never getting the chance to eat enough or do anything I needed to do. I ended up taking the girls for a drive, and thankfully V had a long nap in her car seat after, which was a huge relief! Sorry you and your dh are so exhausted and that he is working so much. I know how that is.
Violet also will make up for crappy naps all day by sleeping really long at night (Not in a row, but she'll just keep going back to sleep until quite late in the AM). If she wakes earlier, she needs longer naps in the day, but I have to hold her for them. They do find ways to adapt!

Apple - How nice that your ds's 4th birthday is coming up. Sorry your teenager is having a hard time lately. Sorry Ollie had a rough time with his vaccines.

Ali - I am very sorry about your grandmother. I don't blame you for feeling lonely and down. You poor thing. Sending lots of hugs your way.
It really is fun comparing the two kiddos. I look forward to seeing how V is as an older baby and toddler (but don't wish her to grow up too quickly! I am treasuring each stage). 


Slammer - Yay, I am glad you are more adjusted. I agree - it *was* worrying how hard it was at first. I have also had a better week and feel like things might finally be getting easier. Having said that, I'm sure there will always be hard days. I find Thursdays are my worst day, and this week was no exception. 

It sounds like Jack is almost the same size as my dd1 was at 2 months! The percentiles don't sound the same though. I guess boys and girls have different charts though. Do you use the WHO charts or CDC? Sounds like he is growing very well. That is so sad his leg got all red and swollen! Poor guy. Violet's leg was also very sore for a little while. 
Sorry your DH is in more pain than expected after his procedure. I hope he is back to normal soon.

Pompey - Yes, it sounds like you're out and about quite a bit! I was out every day last week, but this week I have barely left the house! I am a hermit at heart, but it's good to get out and do activities when you have a toddler as well. It's so great Jamie's bedtime routine is going well. It's a shame he won't start sleeping longer (Violet is also still waking lots), but it sounds like you'll be in for a treat later on since he self settles. 

Newbie - I am glad you have noticed your DH putting in more effort as of late. That has to be encouraging to see. It makes sense he takes longer to adapt to change than you. Plus, he doesn't have as much time with Baby Z, so it is only natural it would take him longer to adjust. Hopefully he continues to put in more effort.

AFM - I've had a fine week. I've stayed in pretty much all week except for a short drive with the girls yesterday to get V to sleep and go through the Starbucks drive-thru! I am feeling more adjusted and have been able to just (mostly) embrace the fact that dd1 is ridiculously clingy and will ONLY play while cuddled up to me on the couch the entire time. She won't even get a few inches away from me!  

Violet can never be put down asleep, and most of the time I can't even adjust positions without her waking up. The wrap is no longer working well because my movements end up waking her up after a very short nap. Thankfully, she is currently napping in her swing and dd1 is "doing dishes" in the sink, which is why I am finally able to update! 

We had one really nice day where I managed to take the girls to the park. Unfortunately, having V in the carrier with dd1 in the stroller didn't work at all so I had to have V in the stroller with dd1 walking beside me. Once again, she tried to run away from me on the way home. :wacko: I am feeling more and more like we need a double stroller...it's just a matter of funds at this point.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- yay for going out, I'm glad it went well! Poor thing with the upset tummy, hope he's doing better now. Dh keeps working late too so I know the feeling. Does he work weekends too? Hopefully you guys can spend some time together soon! 
We're having some nap issues here too, L wakes up for the day around 8:15-8:30 and takes her morning nap about an hour or so later but then has trouble napping the rest of the day. It seems like sleep should be something that comes naturally but it's harder than I thought it would be to get a solid routine of napping and sleeping at night while also eating plenty. 

Apple- glad you are all doing well, I'm sure the party will be a blast! That's funny (and probably frustrating) about the cake though. 
It does sound like his friends mom passing made him think about if he was in that position..sad and sweet at the same time. That age is really tough and you don't realize at that age things will get better out of high school. Poor guy, I hope he can make at least one or two friends at school, there's bound to be someone he can get along with! 
I feel the same about my weight, and we had pizza for dinner a couple nights ago and I instantly regretted it! Pizza is a weakness of mine. 
That's a cute story, I'm sure you were so confused when it moved! :haha: 

Ali- oh I'm so sorry, I teared up reading that about your grandma. I had the same feelings with my dad's parents, wishing I had spent more time with them and that I remembered more about the last time I did get to see them. 
I'm glad you got to visit with her along with the boys, I'm sure that meant a lot to her even if she didn't seem "all there". And I'm sure she knew how much you all loved her. I'm so sorry. 
Also sorry to hear about the house, you do have a lot going on. :hugs: 

Slammer- I hope your dh recovers soon, I'm sure that's pretty unpleasant! But go you for taking care of things on your own. 
I hope jack feels better soon! I hated seeing the little marks on L's legs even as small as they were. 
Also hope the grocery trip went well if you had to go! Was going to suggest wearing him if you did go. 

Pompey- ooh that's a cute idea! I'm going to have to find someone here who does that, then would be able to give to her when she's older. 
Glad Jamie is sleeping so well! Won't it be nice when they no longer need those night feedings? Whenever that will be haha

Newbie- I'm so glad it seems to be getting better! I love how supportive everyone on here is too. 
The mall sounds like fun, glad you are able to get out too! 

Literati- that's weird it stopped working on your phone, I'm glad you're able to get on again though! 
Thank you for the encouragement about cluster feeding, she does sleep really well at night so I cannot complain! Weird how naps are so much harder. 
Wow, I'm glad it got better after AF came back, I can't imagine! 
That's gotta be tough having a newborn who won't be put down and dd1 being clingy. I imagine it will become easier when V gets a little older and can play with dd1 but I'm sure that doesn't help right now. 
Sounds like the double stroller would definitely help. Im not sure if you're on Facebook but I've seen tons of awesome (cheap) baby items on the Facebook marketplace! Otherwise, maybe you could get a walmart/target/babies r us/ etc coupon and come across a good sale soon. I'm having the same issue with finding a good yet not too expensive glider! 

Anyone have any plans this weekend? We want to try to go to the park tomorrow as it's supposed to be bad weather Sunday. We took L when she was about 2 weeks old and slept the whole time so I'm curious to see how she does now that she's older. 
My dad came by and visited for about 3 hours today, brought me lunch/coffee and gave me a necklace of his moms that he bought her about 20 years ago. She passed in nov. 2015 so it's special to have, it has her name on it on one side in English and the other in another language, he thought Arabic. 
It was cute, I had Lillian in her swing when he came over, he went up to her and was smiling at her and she just looked at him with wide eyes confused like "you're not daddy" then gave him one of her huge gummy smiles where her eyes go all squinty


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - hehe, sorry your DH was waddling too. Glad to hear his pain is gone now though! 

That's great that Jamie's routine is going so well. I wish it was like that here. I can't get Jack to sleep until 10ish most nights, and definitely can't put him down and have him stay asleep. A multi-hour stretch of sleep seems like a distant dream right now. 

AliJo - very sorry that your grandmother has passed. I hope she was peaceful. Wish DH could have stayed home from work with you. 

I really hope the seller will fix the house issues so you don't lose out on this one.

Yes, can't believe his big head...it doesn't seem that big to me! 

Apple - glad you didn't gain weight last week. Hope you see a loss at this weeks weigh-in! Hilarious story about your DS and the ladybird!

Newbie - hooray for DH trying harder! Love it when public places have nice facilities. Our mall is brand new and has good changing areas, and nursing rooms off the bathrooms - only one comfy chair in each though. 

Ally - sorry for the nap struggles! I haven't even been trying to put Jack down, ugh. Do you have a carrier for him? They're great if he's dying for a good nap but you don't want to be trapped on the couch!

Literati - that sucks the website is not working for you! I'm always on my phone and no problems for me lately. 

How often does V wake at night now? Is she still pooping like crazy?

Yes, I think the percentiles are different for boys and girls. It looks like he's using the WHO chart, but not sure if there are different ones for BF and FF babies. I've heard of there being different ones and doctors not using the right one, but not sure about mine.

I hope DD1 becomes less clingy with time. Sounds like V is having quite a hard time with naps! 

Vrogers - got away with no grocery trip yesterday but did one today and definitely wore him! No other choice really as I don't have the kind of carseat you can carry around.

AFM - DH is improving, but still sore. At least he did daycare drop off and pickup today, helped me with laundry, made dinner, and went to bed with DD, so I wasn't on my own with everything. I did have to go grocery shopping and bring Jack and he was chill in the carrier there. Cried in the car - what else is new? Sheesh.

Tomorrow is my BFs bridal shower. Have to make Mac n cheese for it and bring chips and dip. Taking Jack with me of course. Gonna be a long day out of the house and two long car rides. Please let Jack just fall asleep in the car!! Also, my BFs dog escaped their yard today and hasn't been found yet, so if shes not found by then my BF is gonna be a mess and not enjoy her shower, ugh! :(


----------



## AliJo

Thanks everyone in regards to my grandmother passing. I'm doing alright. I'll be okay till the visitation and the funeral. She would have been 89 on the 8th. So she did get to live a long and full life. I can't help but be a little selfish and wish she would have been around longer, though. Her passing was peaceful. She was on comfort cares. I'm not religious, but if there is an afterlife then she gets to be with many loved ones young and old that have passed. 

As for the house we're going to ask the sellers to fix the issue areas. So, probably by Monday we'll know if it's a flop for sure or not. There is still some unknowns of course, but if they do fix it then we have a good chance. I'm just worried about appraisal coming in low then them not wanting to budge on asking price. This house buying crap seems to be more stress than it's worth. I'm sure if we get into it, it will all feel worth it. Right now I wish it would just end, though. I wouldn't feel sad at the moment if they decide to not do anything. I will later, but right now no. 

T is doing well. He's such a happy baby. Of course he still has fussy times when he's hungry, tired, bored, etc. He also generally wants to be sitting on my lap looking at the world. Can't blame him, but it amounts to a lot of time holding him since he won't let me put him down. He's also starting to get distracted from eating. He'll be hungry and latch then decide to let go and stare at something the opposite direction the breast. Watches brother all the time and loves looking at our dog. He's changing so much!! He also started to try to roll to his belly. Oh and I'm getting more little laughs out of him!

O has been incredibly whiny the last few days. He just had a mental break down a little bit ago because his hands had cat hair on them. Got him to calm down and we went to wash his hands and he just collapsed on the floor and started bawling again. One of those moments I just want to head bash something. 

Slammer - I'm sorry your BF's dog is missing! Hopefully it is safe and someone is just looking for it's owner. It's also amazing how long an animal can be missing and still be safe! There was someone looking desperately for their dog here in town with a 1k reward. Hired a professional dog tracker, etc. Found him a couple of weeks later. 

Hope you enjoy the bridal shower and hopefully she can enjoy it as well!! 

I don't know how fast it goes up on the percentile, but it's probably not that much bigger than an average sized baby head. Okay so, T is 33.7 percentile for head circumference at 15.6 inches. Then O was 51.8 percentile for head circumference and his was 15.7 inches.. so literally jumped that much for a .1 inch! 

Glad hubby is feeling better. Hopefully it's a quick recovery. Seems like it will be. Especially compared to getting tubes tied! 

Vrogers - That's really nice of your father to give you something so special! I have an owl necklace that my grandmother always wore and cherished. She gave it to me after her cancer metastasized and there was no treatment. (not the one that just recently passed but actually her daughter.. my great grandmother is who recently passed) It definitely means a lot to me to have it. 

Lite - The carrier works well with T for the most part during walks. When we stopped at the park last time he woke up and wouldn't go back to sleep and fussed on the way home some. He probably would have slept the whole way otherwise. We were going to let O walk with us and push T in the stroller for a bit, but O had a tantrum so he just stayed in the stroller and I had a fussy baby strapped to me. Even with two adults it can be frustrating at times! 

I didn't realize how clinging DD1 was being! I'd probably go nuts for awhile if O was like that. I'm sure I'd get use to it, but still. 

I'm really wanting a double stroller, but we keep having to wait as well. By the time we get it O will probably not need it! ha.. doubtful, but yeah that's how long it feels like it will be. 

Ally - T doesn't really nap. I usually get one longer nap, but generally his naps are 30 minutes. Does sleep better at night, though. Hopefully the routine works for you. 

Newbie - Glad he's being a little better! Sometimes it just takes time. Some men don't mentally prepare for those 9 months like most women do! Some malls around here have a really nice family room like that as well. A lot of malls even have breastfeeding rooms. 

Apple - I tend to eat really bad a day or two out of the week then I'm kicking myself because of it. Thankfully I'm still losing, but I probably overcompensate for it on the days I'm feeling guilty. 

That was a funny story! Haha.. I can just imagine with O and T will be doing to me in the future!


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- same on the car seat here, we already use a convertible one. 
Glad dh is getting better and able to help out more again! And oh my goodness the car crying. When does it stop?? I did attach some toys to the front of the seat she faced and that did seem to help a bit for awhile. 
That's so sad about your BFs dog, I hope she finds him/her and is able to enjoy her shower! I hope you guys have a blast and Jack sleeps! 

Ali- definitely don't think it's selfish to want your grandma here still, you loved her and it's one of the hardest things to lose a loved one! 
And I don't blame you for wanting the house hunting over with, like you said I think when you guys find the right house and settle in it will feel worth it. The process isn't fun though. 
How sweet about the owl necklace, I kind of collect owl things haha. It means a lot to have something like that that can be passed down. Kind of feels like a part of that person is still with you! 


I hope I'm not speaking too soon but it looks like my milk is coming back!! I added in water (definitely wasn't drinking enough) and started pumping more during the day rather than just pumping at night. It's nice because L will just sit in her swing and I'll sit across from her on the couch and pump 10-20 min (depends on if she's getting fussy or is content) and talk to her. I have been basically attached to the pump but I think it's worth it. I've also been doing more skin to skin, mainly when she's asleep because if she's awake she wants to be on the floor playing on her piano play mat. Nothing goes into the pump yet (although a few times now I've pulled the pump off and some milk has been coming out of the boob) but I can hand express a good bit and usually just put it right in L's mouth haha. 
Hoping to keep up with the pumping and keep trying to get her to latch but at least be able to give more breastmilk than formula eventually, that's my goal!


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - house buying is really stressful, but it definitely will be worth it once you're in a house. I hope this one still works out.

Sorry O has been so whiny. It's extremely hard to keep your cool when they lose it over something seemingly ridiculous. 

Interesting about the percentiles!

Vrogers - I don't think my DD was this bad in the car at all, though we definitely took her out a lot less at this age. I really hope this gets better soon. 

That's awesome that you're getting milk back! Good for you for sticking with it!

AFM - bridal shower yesterday. Thankfully a neighbor did find my BFs dog! Shower would have been totally ruined otherwise. It was a long and stressful day for me. Made a Mac n cheese recipe for the first time because it's what BF wanted. Was doubling it and it took way longer to make than I thought it would. Rushed to get dressed and get everything into the car. Jack proceeded to cry for 30 minutes straight on the way there. FML. The party went off well though and BF had a great time. At the end I was trying to hold off Jack from falling asleep so he would be tired and hopefully sleep in the car...so I was no help with breaking down/cleanup while he fussed and I had to stick around for BF to give us some presents. She's really into little presents and taking pictures with them, and while it's always a sweet thought it's mostly the kind of thing that sits around the house getting no use, but you feel bad to get rid of. Plus I was dying to leave because Jack was tired and fussing. Anyway Jack was good in the car half the way but woke and then cried on and off the second half. I was so exhausted when I got home I just cried. 

Drove to a nice playground today as a family and I managed to keep Jack from crying on the way there, but had some screaming on the way home. DH was traumatized, lol. I think I'm starting to get used to it. Sure do wish he'd get better though.

Poor DH is still sore. Feel bad for him. He's taken the whole weekend off work.

How is everyone? Busy with their weekends it seems...


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I am glad your dad came over for a nice visit. That necklace sounds lovely! Yeah, we are going to try to find a used double stroller, but I haven't seen much out there so far, so we might just bite the bullet and buy one full priced. 
I admire your determination with the pumping! :) 

Slammer - Your BF's bridal shower sounds exhausting. I don't blame you for crying when you got home. I can understand why you would have been anxious to just get going and get Jack to sleep rather than stick around and take pictures with the new presents from your BF. Ah well. It is still sweet of her. 
Your way home from your walk with the kids sounds like all my walks with the girls. V always cries all the way home. Blah. I need to get my timing better so she doesn't wake up before we get home, but that would basically mean barely being at the park at all. It is good you are getting used to it, but too bad your DH was traumatized by it! Haha. 
V actually sleeps somewhat decently at night - waking every 2-3 hours. It could be so much worse (and probably will get way worse once we hit the 4 month regression) so I can't really complain. Still, she hasn't started doing longer stretches as some babies do around this age. I know Jack is a much worse sleeper, and you have my sympathies for that! V also can't be put down at all so having an 'evening' with her in bed without me sounds like a very distant dream to me as well. Probably won't happen until she's over a year, if she is anything like dd1. Oh, but the great news is V has totally stopped needing diaper changes in the night! Woohoo! I seriously have felt way better rested since then!

Ali - sorry O is being so whiny. My dd1 has been incredibly whiny like that since V was born, and it is so tough to deal with. Thankfully, this past week she was a little less whiny, so I hope she stays that way. Hopefully O will calm down soon too. 
That's good T is happy to be in the carrier for walks. When I tried that with V it was a disaster. I know how you feel with thinking by the time you can afford a double stroller, you won't need one anymore.

AFM - I've had a fairly unpleasant weekend. Nothing bad or anything, but what felt like zero quality time with DH, and didn't get anything done that I wanted to get done. My DH went out for coffee with friends this afternoon so once again I am alone with the girls, and while it is going fine, I feel slightly resentful that I am the one at home by myself with the kids once again while he gets to do his own thing. Would be nice to at least get some family time...


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- thank you! 
Yay, glad pup was found and the shower went well! I would have been exhausted too though, I don't blame you. 
I hope your dh isn't in too much pain and heals quickly! 

Literati- I'm sorry about the crappy weekend. I definitely understand wanting some family time. Are you ever able to get out by yourself? I'm sure it would feel amazing if one weekend (or whenever he's off work) he could watch the girls for a couple hours while you do something by yourself and then all of you go to the park or spend time at home. 

Hope everyone had a good Monday, I always tell myself on Monday evening that I got through and don't have another Monday until a week from now. Monday and Tuesday seem to be so slow


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I haven't had DH watch the girls so I can go out yet. I actually had hoped to zip out to shop a bit for spring clothes for dd1 by myself but that never happened as DH was always occupied. Now tonight he has a migraine so I haven't seen him. Then tomorrow he is looking for vehicles all evening. Blah, blah, blah! It's a good thing the spring weather is keeping me in a better mood. 

That's a good thing to tell yourself on a Monday to make yourself feel better! Oddly enough, Mondays are often my best days because I still feel a bit rejuvenated from the weekend. I find the end of the week is harder for me! However, today I had too many things on my to-do list, and it is SO hard to accomplish anything with a baby and a toddler around, so I felt rather stressed out today. Oh well. Hopefully tomorrow we can relax more. 
Did you and your DH ever end up getting a babysitter so you could go out for his birthday? I hope you did! 
It is very slow around here this week. Glad you checked in!

Poor Violet has really painful gas tonight! I won't be having broccoli/cauliflower again for a long time! Just pacing around holding her by her tummy.


----------



## Ally2015

lit- v sounds like had work! its funny yet annoying how some babies hate being put down to sleep, Isa just loves being held. Sorry you had a crappy weekend, it sucks you didn;t get much qualitu family time or time with dh. You should ask him to keep the girls one of the weekends so you can go out for a bit. I;ve had dh look after isa many times while i just go out for a walk or see a friend for a while, and it really helps. 

slammer- i do have a carrier but it is quite awkward, need to get a better one. Jacks sleep time sounds similar to Isa;s around 10pm, even though i take him to bed sooner. sorry the bridal shower was stressful for you, isa always sleeps in the car seat so i cannot imagine how frustrating it must be if J cries mostly in it. But you are such a lovely friend for all the effort you made and taking a young baby.

ali- i am glad her passing was peaceful, best way for it to be. Glad T is doing so well, and sorry O is being fussy. 

vrogers- amazing about the breast milk, your patience is paying off!! i find mondays and tuesdays slow too. 

afm- not really been online, isa has been really hard work, short naps in the crib during day and fussy evenings. He has this constant need to suck, if he isn't sucking his hands, he sometimes sucks a dummy, other times he just wants to comfort nurse- i just feel like a human pacifier- and a cow hahah. I want to break the feeding- sleep association but it's hard. feel like ihaven't had any time to do anything at all really. 

i was getting a bit worried about isa's sleep, he wont settle till about 10-10.30pm, even though i take him to the bedroom at 8.30, and then will wake late about 10am, or later some days. He;ll have one longer stretch of sleep at night about 3/4 hours and then its every 2 hours just now. is that too late for him to go to sleep? or does it not matter so much at his age. 

anyone have any advice on the constant sucking he doing?

also it's my birthday tomorrow, woo! turning 27. not doing much, its mine tomorrow, my brothers thurs and my mums friday so at the weekend we are all just going out for a family meal.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - ooh, happy birthday (tomorrow) to you!! I hope you have a lovely day even though not much is planned. It will be nice to celebrate on the weekend. 

Sorry Isa has been hard work lately and having crappy naps and using you as a pacifier. I have no advice on that as dd1 was like that all her first year! She always had to nurse to sleep and then as she got older she would have to comfort suck on me the entire nap! Ugh!!! She eventually broke herself of the habit by herself I think. 

He isn't going to bed too late unless you want him to go to bed earlier. I personally prefer when they sleep a bit later so I probably wouldn't change things yet. If you are eager for him to go to bed earlier, I would wake him up maybe 15 minute earlier each day and try to put him to sleep that much earlier at night. But if that bedtime is working for you, just embrace it! I find with babies who can only sleep ON you, it can be nice for them to just go to bed when you do. 
That's so lovely your DH will watch Isa while you get out for a bit! I am sure that is a refreshing break. 

Violet had a super crappy night last night! After every feed she couldn't settle. She was gassy but also had a stuffed nose that seemed to be making her panic. Kept having to get up and rock her to sleep for the longest time with her a bit upright. It was so exhausting and I felt bad for slammer always having to go to the rocking chair at night! V is still a huge fuss bucket this morning. Let's hope she calms down soon! She isn't normally very gassy so I'll definitely be watching what I eat from now on.


----------



## pompeyvix

Ally - Sounds like you have a very sucky baby, bless him! Other than trying to offer the dummy as opposed your boob (which I am sure you are doing) I don't really have any specific advice. What Isa is doing is completely normal and he WILL get there in the end, it just doesn't seem like it right now. In regards the sleep time, you say you take him to the bedroom at 8.30 but he doesn't fall asleep until 10.30pm.... what happens in those two hours? Is he happy and content or tired and grizzly? If he is happy, then he is probably getting enough sleep because he is waking late in the morning in which case I would do what LL said which is wake him slightly earlier each day so (hopefully) he is more tired earlier each evening. If he is tired and grizzly, perhaps he is overtired and maybe bringing him upstairs earlier before he gets overtired may help?
Happy birthday for tomorrow :)

vrogers - I am seriously impressed your milk is coming back, what dedication and perseverance you have! I hope it continues to go well and you get a supply properly established. 
I like Monday's because Anabella is at preschool all day and I get time at home to relax a bit which is never possible with Anabella around!

LL - Oh dear, sounds like Violet's tummy didn't agree with your food choices! sounded like a tough night and hopefully it's a one off! 
Sorry your weekend was crappy :( I have days like that and it's so frustrating!

slammer - So gad your friends dog was found, what a relief! Sounds like the bridal shower was a success, but I totally get wanting to be able to just get away at the end, especially as you had an hours journey knowing Jack isn't keen on car rides. Well at least it's done now! When is the wedding?

Ali - so sorry to hear your grandma passed away :hugs: Hope you're doing OK?

AFM - Yesterday I took Jamie to the cinema (a special mum and baby screening of Beauty and the Beast) and I couldn't have timed it better as he fell asleep on me as soon as the film started and woke up as soon as it ended. What a good boy! 
Jamie slept from 8pm until 3am last night which is the longest he has ever gone at night, I couldn't believe it! He then woke at 7.15am for milk and then went back to sleep again until 9.15am! 
I am dreading the 4 month sleep regression as his sleep will probably go to pot, but right now I am making the most of it!


----------



## Ally2015

thank you for the birthday wishes Pomp and Lit

lit- no i will leave him to sleep and wake when he wants, i was worried it was too late.
sorry V had a rough night, hope she is better today. Isa was gassy last night too, i ate a lot of roast veg, i dont know if it was that..

Pomp-a very sucky baby indeed! thanks for the re-assurance, he literally wakes up loooking to suck, as soon as dummy in mouth he is asleep haha. I give him bath at 8, then to the bedroom, where lights are out, and i feed him and he normally falls asleep. but the sleep is light, and once i put him in crib he will wake up soon after. Then i pick him up and comfort him, rock him, and he will fall into a deep sleep and stay in crib. 

thats nice you went to a film screening, and so glad he has been so good for you and slept so long! what a lovely boy. 

afm- going out to a friends henna party tonight, dh watching Isa. DH got me new straightners and some other gifts he said he will give me once he gets in from work tonight. Tomorrow is my brothers birthday and Friday my mums! April is always so busy. Saturday we have family coming and Sunday a wedding to go to!
seems quiet on the forum, hope all are well !


----------



## Literati_Love

Isa - that does sound like a busy month. April is similar for me! My DH and my mom both have birthdays in April as well. 
Sounds like you got some nice gifts. I hope you enjoy the henna party! 
Oh, good, I am glad you don't have to adjust anything with his sleep! Sounds like your routine is working quite well for you! :) 
It definitely could have been the veggies. It's so hard to know sometimes. V was still extremely gassy last night, and I'm not sure what I ate that upset her this time, or if it was anything. We had to give her gripe water, which she hated, but it did help her get a bunch of trapped burps out. 

Pompey - wow, such a nice chunk of sleep for Jamie! I wish Violet would start doing some of those. 
Yay for time at the cinemas. I want to see beauty and the beast, but probably won't see it until it is out to rent.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - hooray for V no longer needing to be changed in the night! That's a victory.

Sorry to hear the weekend wasn't great. It's hard to have family time and make time for the adults to see friends. I hate when DHs days off don't end up being much of a break for me.

Poor V with her upset tummy! I hope she gets better with that soon. I actually stayed in bed all night the last couple nights, but Jack was still wiggly and grunty. He's been wiggly even in the glider lately, so meh. Not good sleep either way.

Vrogers - its hump day! Half way through the week! I hope it's going well.

Ally - happy birthday!

The constant sucking is very normal. Not much to do about it really. He'll grow out of it, but not for a while! Don't feel like a cow...you are made to be his favorite place to be, but it is hard and time consuming, I know! The others had good advice on sleep. I wish Jack would go to bed a bit earlier too, but I just don't think it's gonna happen yet. Gonna be rough when I go back to work.

Pompey - BFs wedding is the last weekend in May. Will.be glad when it's done! And also very happy for her obviously. :)

That's great you got to see a movie!

AFM - sorry haven't been on much. DH is STILL sore so I'm not getting much of a break from Jack at the moment. He went back to the doctor today because of still being sore and she said 25% of men can take up to 2 weeks to recover. Nothing seemed wrong, but he needs to stay on round the clock Ibuprofen, use ice packs, and got a refill of oxycodone. I wish this had gone better for him...and for all our sakes! He's not going to be able to work this weekend either, which sucks...two weeks of income lost plus me not getting paid. Gonna be a crappy month money-wise. We're fine though Have plenty in savings.

I took Jack in to my work today for people to meet him. He cried almost the whole 45+ minute drive and I had to drive round a bit to find a garage with any open parking spaces (I work in Washington DC). Thus he was exhausted and passed out in the carrier most of the time I was there. My boss took me out for lunch too. Then Jack cried the whole 30 min drive home. So...yeah that was fun. Christ, I wish he'd get better in the car.

I feel like Jacks awake periods are still so short! Like...less than an hour most of the time before he needs to sleep again. DD was definitely staying awake for longer periods by this time. Anyone else like this? I feel like I spend practically all day putting him to sleep or having him asleep on me. Such short breaks in between. Blah.

I go back to work the week after next! Ack!

DHs birthday was yesterday. He seemed kinda glum, so when he took DD to dance class I went out and got him a card and cupcakes and decorations and chocolate and beer! Had a little surprise party for him when he and DD got home. He seemed cheered by it. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - that was so nice of you to surprise your DH with all that for his birthday! I am glad it cheered him up some. What a huge bummer that he is still so sore. You are right that it is hard on ALL of you this way! I wish you could get more of a break! Hopefully he will recover very quickly. 

V is the exact same with the short awake periods! I have noticed she can often only stay awake for 45 minutes! My dd1 could always stay awake for longer than average, so this is new. I agree it is exhausting to always be putting them to sleep. Can't get much done at all in that short wake time, especially since some of it is spent feeding and changing diapers! Ugh! However, I am trying to see it as a positive and hoping that it means V will need more total sleep in a 24-hour period than dd1 does/did. It would be nice if when she is a toddler she actually sleeps 12 hours at night or something! So that is what I am trying to focus on, haha. 

Sorry Jack was so wiggly and grunty still in bed. I hope he stops that soon.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 4.30 am feeding duties here haha.. This is first time ive had chance to reply in days ! 

Lit, sorry v been so gassy.. Poor baby.. Surprising how our food can affect them so bad..Thankfully ollie likes the gripe water. I sometimes dip it on his dummy so he got used to it. It's brilliant that you are all still breast feeding. Ollie is mainly formula now apart from at night. I do miss it but it was getting really hard with havivg 2 older children needing my attention as well and oh working long hours and silly course means he could only do so much.. It's definitely working better for me now and I must admit ollie is a lot more settled. 

Pomp/ cinema sounds good fun, glad u managed to watch it ha.. Good timing him sleeping like that :) 

Ally happy belated birthday hon :) !! Sounds like u got some nice things..wish I was 27 haha x 

Newbie- hope u r doing ok hon, glad u got out to the mall, new changing facilities sound good, some are rubbish and makes it so difficult, half time I won't lay ollie down on anythjbg and change him on my knee! 

Ali, hope u r doing ok too hon after your grandma &#65039;xx and everything else u have going on in your busy life.. 

Slammer, sorry your DH has had a slow recovery. Hope he is feeling better soon. Really nice what you did for his birthday. Sorry about the short awake periods with jack, little man keeping u busy. It's so full in with toddlers as well. Ollie is awake roughly 40 mins also then will sleep anything from 5 mins to an hour or two which is nice but not very often. Whenever he sleeps I seem to leg it round like a crazy woman getting house jobs done !! Then I'll chill with him when he wakes.. Sorry about the wage loss but it's good u have some put away. I was thinking of u yesterday when ollie started crying in car.. Omg did my head in and it was only for a few mins!! Hope Jack settles soon for u, glad u are managing to get used to it and not letting it stress u, I admire u its def not easy.. Sorry u r going back to work :( x 

Vrogers/ Monday's have recently become a day I look forward to. Ds has started attending nursery 9/3 and oh is back at work and teenager at school so it's just me and ollie. I love oh being at home but at same time my routine goes out of the window. I think I just have things Sussed when just me m boys and things run smoothly and I get loads done. At weekends oh is there to help yet it seems I get nothing done ! Ha.. 

Been a funny week .. 1st April was 5 years since lost our angel baby :( it doesn't sem to affect oh at all but it does me. He just says look at what we have got now which of course im grateful for but I still think of how old it would be ect. It's strange but we concieved ds soon after and his due date was exactly a year later to the day.. Weird .. Anyway less of that .. 

Ds birthday is this weekend, we have 22 confirmed attending his party.. Ive had some stressful experiences over the years with my older boys parties so im slightly nervous as to bow this is gonna go ha.. Should be fine.. I managed to get a power ranger cake ! Thankfully but still getting the red arrow jet one made as its already paid for. Hopefully he won't kick off ha.. I'm going to give him power ranger one in the morning then the propper one at his party so at least he has had the power ranger one .. My goodness all this for a cake haha.. He hadn't stopped talking about it tho so had to get one .. Lol.. I even ordered PR cupcake toppers from ebay so baking as well ! I ordered all his presents to collect and had to re order 3 days on the run as I couldnt get out to collect so ended up getting home dilivery ! 

Then we go away for two days ! To the working farm with B&B looking forward to that .. Need a break .. 

Went to slimming world ( or fat club as we call it ) this week and got my 1/2 stone sticker and certificate lol.. They do a presentation in he group then u tell people what u did good this week ect .. I couldn't be bothered with all that so just picked it up and left lol.. I don't normally stay to the group but mums decided she wants to so supose ill gave to to support her .. &#65533;&#65533; 

Well ladies I decided after feeling bit fed up over the weekend that I was having a bit of me time..I'm going for hair doing today first time since being pregnant, it's at a friends salon and she really makes u feel pampered with latte and magazines ha so looking forward to that, mums having ollie. First time really apart from the odd time whilst I pop for some shopping, I think she will enjoy having him. Then me and ollie are meeting a colleague and her little girl from work for another coffee and catch up .. 

My friend has a little online business selling beauty products and she had an offer on this week and ive bought myself that as well.. So looking forward to my box of goodies arriving ..im just waitiing for oh to say .. How much was that lot .. Some things are better left unsaid !haha ...


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I really wish we'd gotten a babysitter but we ended up just staying home! I wonder if the fear/anxiety with the thought of leaving her with someone will go away as she gets older or if I'll just have to get over it! I hope you're able to get some alone time yourself as soon as dh can/will watch the girls, I can only imagine if I need it this bad you sure do! 
Also, I'm sorry about the crappy night the other night. I hope V feels better and you're both able to get some rest. 

Pompey- ah thank you so much for the encouragement about the milk, I sure hope so too! 
In your situation I can definitely see how Monday's are more relaxed. I'm glad you have at least one day like that! 
Beauty and the beast is one of my fav Disney movies, how fun! I'm glad you were able to enjoy and Jamie slept. Have you seen the live action one yet? I was supposed to go with a friend but chickened out on leaving baby with dh for that long, I want to see it so bad! Will definitely be buying it. 
Yay for the longer sleep, I'm sure you enjoyed it! I too am dreading the 4 month regression, I've read too many horror stories. Good thing I like coffee haha 

Ally- oh gosh, I don't know how I missed your comment about your birthday, so sorry. Happy birthday!!! I hope it was lovely and you were spoiled. 
Sounds like you have a busy weekend as well as busy birthday month! I hope you enjoy everything 

Slammer- yes, and now just two more days until the weekend, yay! 
I'm sorry about the sucky situation with dh and finances. That's good you have savings but I understand how frustrating unexpected expenses/loss of incomes can be. I hope he feels better soon for everyone's sake! 
I'm dealing with the same car crying, i feel bad because I am so desperate to get out of the house, like tonight made dh take us to grab a coffee and then pick up groceries for dinner. It would be easier for one of us to go but it's the only time I can really spend with dh out and about. I was telling him tonight I'm so ready for her to not scream and cry in the car, it's every. Single. Time. Exhausting for everyone. 
I'm glad you were able to let everyone meet him and how nice of your boss to take you to lunch! 
Aw how sweet of you to do that for dh! Sounds like he enjoyed it, the unexpected things always mean the most in my opinion! 


Today and yesterday were rough! Yesterday L woke up around 5 hungry, so dh gave her her medicine (she has to wait 30 min after meds to eat) so I pumped then fed her. Then today she woke around 4am just babbling super loud to I guess the ceiling? She wasn't hungry but woke us up with how loud she was being. Then she woke for the day around 7:30 and would NOT go down for a nap no matter what I did. Usually easily takes about 2+ hours in the morning even if the rest of the day can be iffy. She took less than an hour (this is the one day I was trying to nap at the same time but she just wouldn't sleep) and then around 2:30 finally fell asleep for about 3 hours. She would have slept longer but I had to wake her so she could get her medicine because I knew she would be hungry. 
The whole 'missing my life before baby' thing had been getting better but went came right back these past couple days. I cried this evening because I just miss how easy I had it before, sleeping when I want, eating when I want, etc and I just feel permanently tired. 
Sorry for the rant! I'm hoping it gets "easier" or maybe more normal as more time goes by. I'm just apparently not a huge fan of the little baby stage!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- missed your post as I was typing mine out! 
In that case I don't blame you at all for liking Monday's and your alone time with Ollie! 
I'm sorry about your loss. I had an early loss in dec. 2015 and was depressed, couldn't get out of bed for about 2 months. Dh was upset the day it happened, and then just upset to see me so upset and down. It hit me MUCH harder and I wonder if that has something to do with the fact that it's our bodies going through it. I wouldn't have L if I had that one instead, that's weird to think about. 
How sweet of you to get two cakes even though that's more work for you..I'm sure he knows how loved he is! I hope his party is a blast, I'm sure it will be 
Enjoy being pampered you most definitely deserve it! It's good you are taking the time to do something that makes you happy and feel good.


----------



## Apple111

Vrogers/ no worries , just read your update also:) sorry u have been having a few tiring days with L. Sorry for your loss too hon, I thhnknit is rally difficult for the women as well. I knew for 4 weeks before lo passed naturally so that was a hard time and as u say I wouldn't have ds at ollie if it hadn't happened and they are both our world .. Hugs ..x I think with me its prob something to do with me not having a little girl.. I do feel very blessed and lucky to have our little boys tho, I can't believe ds starts school in September. He has a little graduation from nursery soon , I'll be in bits lol..and ollie is a little gem at the min always smiling .. Melts u x 

Forgot to mention fab new about your milk , u r superwoman for persevering as u have.. 

Anyway I'm on here with my hair in foils with a latte in salon.. So I'll get back to my magazines haha x Silly but missing my little ollie and I complain of having no time for self ! Gonna go and get him straight after even tho I know mum would have him longer haha x 

Just random comment but has any off u guys heard of forever living ?? My friend has started selling it, and I know two people that have now given up their jobs to do it as doing well. I'm just considering it, my jobs ok, work in NHS but would like to reduce my hours but still need money ! Ha.. Just wondered if anyone had any experience or thoughts on it. Just had word with my hairdresser and she has heard of people doing well if hey put effort in .. Mmm not sure ??


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - oh, I just want to hug you! :hug: It is totally okay to have moments where you miss your life/freedom before kids. It is a huge adjustment becoming a Mom, and quite a shocking reality for most. It WILL get better, and although not everything will get easier, it will most definitely get easier to manage, and you will get used to the change and even love it! There may still be the odd moment when you miss your old freedom, but there will also come a day when you can take more breaks! As L depends on you less, your DH can watch her for longer while you have a day/night out with friends, and eventually you'll feel more confident leaving her with a babysitter so that you can have a date with DH! It won't always be this exhausting or relentless. You're doing a great job! 
Do you have a family member who could babysit, or do you have to hire someone? You might not feel confident enough to leave L with someone until she's a bit older, but if you have a really trusted family member, you should try to get out with DH just for an hour or two and see how it goes! But I think you will start to feel ok with someone watching her when she is more of a toddler. It is hard leaving a baby with anyone!


----------



## pompeyvix

vrogers - I absolutely promise you it DOES get easier and it gets so good, you won't want your old life back. When L is older, is more interactive, when she starts noticing the world around her more and generally has more of a personality it gets better, I really do promise. I would try and get out and about though, with both Lillian and either with friends or your DH. I know before you were worried about it and I am sure being at home so much is having an impact on how you are feeling. 
I found with Anabella it was very difficult. I craved my old life and I thought the sleepless nights, tiredness, monotony etc would never end. It did and I stated to enjoy and appreciate life in ways I never did before. I discovered places I'd never been too before and found a love of the outdoors. I take SO MUCH pleasure from Anabella's happiness and pleasure, more so than I have ever felt for myself. I've found it much much easier this time round because I've had to carry on as normal because I have Anabella and Jamie just kinda tags along, bless him!
Sorry long post, but I wanted to reassure you :hugs:

Apple - Yes I've heard of Forever Living.... I feel the ladies that sell it are full of crap if I am being honest and I can't stand the posts they put on facebook about how great it is and how much money they are earning. I am just skeptical I suppose. I'd love to know how it REALLY works... I get the impression they are told what to write / how to write it to make it look like a dream job, but I just don't see it. If you do go into it, I wouldn't give up your NHS job until you are established and are making real good money :)

slammer - Sorry your DH is still so sore, ouch! Is it getting less painful at all or does he still seem in the same amount of pain?I am glad you have some savings behind you, at least it takes the worry of money away. Wow, I can't believe you go back to work soon... how are you feeling about it?
I would say Jamie can stay awake around 2-2.5 hours during the day now before needing to go to sleep again. It does vary though as some days he definitely sleeps more than others and will sleep for huge long stretches (normally if he is in the papoozle). He has fallen into a little routine of having 3 naps a day but the time at which he takes them and for how long change from day to day. 

AFM - Jamie always takes 6oz at night before bed where as normally he has 4oz (max) during the day and I thought that was why he was starting to go a bit longer at night, but last night he woke at 11.30pm starving and gobbled down another 4oz as quick as you like, then he woke again at 2.40am and then at 5.15am!! Not the best night I must admit. I thought the massive long stretch without waking on Sunday was too good to be true!


----------



## Apple111

Pomp, I totally get where u r coming from woth the annoying posts. I don't know anyone that does it in my friend group on fb with forever but I know some that do it with similar things and I often wondered too if they were trained to do it that way. Someone I knew for a while did forever and I felt she was a little overpowering with it a couple of years ago and she asked me to do it but I wasnt interested, Id never given it a second thought since then recently a close friend from work has started doing it. I think because I know her well and have quite a lot of respect for her judgement it made me maybe reconsider possibly looking into it after my mat leave. She doesn't put anything on Facebook herself Prob for that reason..I said to oh I'll give it 6 months and see how she gets on and then maybe look I to it. At the moment I just want to focus on ds and new baba. I think having New baby makes u think of how much u want to be at home with them. I wouldnt give up my NHS post even if I did do it, I enjoy the work I do and have some great colleagues that i would miss..I just struggle with the meeting targets side of it and don't agree with it but these days u r lucky to have a job in NHS so wouldn't give it up. It would just be nice to be able to reduce my hours so im looking at ways to be able to do that so I can be at home more for my little fellas :) 

Sorry u had a difficult night with Jamie. 6oz at night . Wow bless him , ollie will only have 4 at the most. Jamie sounds a little cutie ! It's so nice when they get into a routine, this age is so changeable day to day. Hope u have another long stretch soon !! Don't think there is much chance with ollie tonight he seems to be a poop machine.! 

Lit/ hope v is feeling better hon. Sorry your days can be hard at times with the short awake times, especially with u feeding v yourself. You really sound like u r doing such an amazing job. It really is tiring at times, hope u get some time for u soon x


----------



## AliJo

This is long. I apologize.. 

I'm going to try to catch up best I can. First off about me..

So, my grandmother passed on the 30th (which I already talked about), so a week ago and that same day we had the inspection. Then the next day we had to go sign papers to ask them to fix some things. Then we had visitation on Sunday, then funeral on Monday. I worked Tuesday and Wednesday. Then O had his appointment today. I'm so ready to be home to recuperate. I'm sure many of you are much busier than I on a regular basis and that might not sound like much, but it was a lot for me! Saturday is an Easter egg hunt at work and I'm taking O. Our activity director called around and got a lot of donations. There are things like free ice cream scoops, free goldfish, movie tickets, etc. I hope we get a goldfish! He loves fish! I told her to call me if she has any left because I will gladly take them! She said she would, so maybe Ill get some free cheap fish!

O's appointment went well. We didn't talk about his speech because I honestly forgot. He was throwing an absolute fit and did not want to be there. Then on top of that I was more concerned with addressing his recent skin issue. His hands have been itching him and had little bumps all over them. Got a steroid cream and she also said to give him Zyrtec once a day. I'm not too concerned about his speech since he's constantly improving. He just waited longer than some children. 

I absolutely love my pediatrician's nurse. She adores both the boys, but she stole T from me. She did everything she needed with O then said she was going to steal T. Figured she wanted to hold him and what not. So I handed him to her so I could get O undressed and she left with him! :haha: She came back about halfway through the appointment and said "Okay, time to give him back.. I guess I have to work." She's awesome with both boys. 

T is doing well. He slept 6.5 hours straight for me the last two nights. I'm assuming it's because I was working and he got wore out from not sleeping and being fussy. Still happy for the most part. Still doesn't like being put down by himself for long periods. Giving me lots of giggles now! Definitely wants to sit up all the time. 

Im doing fine. I hated both days of work. Between losing my grandmother, working with a horrible coworker, things kept happening all at once.. I was so done with the job. I was also a little pissed this morning because I asked DH to put my milk away when I got home. He never did. I still have extra since T doesnt eat as much when Im going, but still. 

Enough of me. Im sure I missed stuff, but ah well. 

Pomp  Jaimie is eating great! I have no idea how much T can eat at once. He only does about 3 oz max for DH at one time. When hes nursing off me Im sure hes eating more than that. 

Im doing well. I knew it was coming, still hard, but I try to find peace in the fact that shes not suffering. It was hard to see her no longer living. She was always there and now shes not. She was my great grandmother, but she was there for us a lot. Last grandmother I had. 

Apple  Never heard of it. I stay away from that stuff. Generally, what happens with companies like that is a few will do well and then the rest just manage and dont go anywhere with them. Id love to do something simple and just be with my children, but its not something that will probably ever happen. 

Im hoping I can host a birthday party at our place. That is if we get into this house! Never had room before so Im excited at the idea of being able to have one. Mostly will be just family coming. I know no one! Otherwise Im sure it would stress me out. Hope you enjoy the two days away! Sounds nice. I want to be able to do something soon. We need some good quality family time.

Thank you for thinking about me. Im doing fine! Ive had ups and downs, but life is still going. 

Vrogers  It does get easier and you slowly get some freedom back. Youll find yourself missing that complete freedom from your days without children, but youd never want give up what you got in return because it is so much greater! I still sometimes think It would be so much easier to do this if I didnt have kids. Or wishing I could do something, but cant because I have children. Theyre just passing thoughts, though. Every time I think something like that it makes me think of how much greater my life is with them. 

Slammer  I hope Jack straightens up in the car soon. I wonder why he hates it so much! Id never want to go anywhere. I know that wouldnt be an option, though. 
T generally is up for 1.5 to 3 hours at a time. He was up FOREVER this evening. Well over 3 hours. Finally got him to bed (Im assuming hes not going to wake up for the rest of the night) at 7:30. 
Im sorry you must go back to work soon. How are you feeling about it?
Glad DHs surprise party helped him cheer up! Im sure with being sore can be a real bummer. 

Ally  Happy belated birthday! Your April does sound crazy! Thats funny that there are so many April birthdays. Seems to happen like that, though. That theyre all grouped together. 

Lite  O was then he got better, then lately hes just being ugh! He was horrible at his appointment! He screamed and cried and acted like I was torturing him. I wasnt embarrassed, but I was sure frustrated! He doesnt like being shut in rooms, doesnt like stethoscopes, doesnt like the otoscopes, and I think he feels invaded when hes stripped down and theyre messing with him. He started to calm down after we got him dressed. I think next time well put a gown on him. I dont know if that was part of it or not, but worth ruling out. 

What stroller is it that youre looking at? Im thinking (hoping) that if I do get one it will be after we move and when the weather is nice. For the most part Ill do the carrier and our current stroller, but would like to be able to just push both at times as well. 

Okay, I think Im mostly caught up. Sorry if I missed anything. I started this in the morning. Its now night and T is in bed. 

Oh, I also swear this child has everything now. We bought an automatic rock n play hoping that maybe DH can put him in there when Im gone and have him stay asleep. He has to bounce him the entire time for all his naps. I guess the swing doesnt work for him? I dont know..


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I am glad you decided to pamper yourself. You deserve it. I could use a bit of me timetoo, but unfortunately DH is never around to give me a break it seems.

Pompey - sorry Jamie didn't repeat the longer stretch for you. Sounds like he was very hungry last night. 

AFM - Thursday is always my worst day of the week, and this week was just the same. I don't know why everything turns out to be a disaster on Thursdays. It started out well, as I took the girls to library storytime and let dd1 play there after before we came home for lunch, and I managed to get the house somewhat clean. However, then my friend came over with her toddler who destroys the house every time he comes. I told them not to dump all the toys out this time, but they still dumped out 80% of them, and her toddler also wrecked some off dd1's pretend groceries by ripping the paper off of them. He was also having so many meltdowns by the end and Our conversation was constantly interrupted. We had a nice time, but I was left with the mess to clean up. She offered to help, but she always tells me not to worry about helping at her house, so I felt I had to say no, not to worry about it as well. 
So as soon as she left, dd1 continued to be SO disobedient (she also was the entire time my friend was over) even though she had finally been so good for the past week and a half. Kept telling her to help clean up, but she just would not do it (and still hasn't) but I was too busy with V to properly enforce it. So then I started supper which was supposed to be an easy meal from frozen I just purchased, but it ended up being the most involved meal I have made since probably before I got pregnant! DH got home shortly after my friend left, and I had a moment of excitement only to find out that, once again, he has a migraine, so he went straight downstairs to bed and I won't see him until tomorrow. 
So I had to try to make this meal with sO many steps by myself while dd1 was constantly disobeying and doing bad things, and Violet was crying and crying because she was overtired but I couldn't put her to sleep because I was cooking! Not to mention if I had put her to sleep, it wouldn't have helped because I have to hold her for her to sleep. She of course chose this evening to refuse to sleep in the swing. So I finally got supper ready, quickly cut it up, and then had to go eat in the living room once I got Violet to sleep so I could hold her on the couch while I ate. Dd1 didn't really eat anything but again I am not there to enforce anything, and I can't clean up the colossal supper mess until Violet wakes up. After I manage to clean that up, I'll have to clean up my friend's toddler's mess by myself. So frustrating! I love our times together and value our friendship, but it sucks that the kids basically destroy the house when she is over. I am almost thinking we might have to start meeting in public play areas so we don't have to clean up such a big mess after. 

Sigh...sorry for complaining. Just had a really rough night and it feels like no one cares. Tried to rant to my sister but she seemed like she didn't really care that much. Blah.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - you must have posted while I was posting. Thanks for checking in. I figured you must have been working the last couple days. Sounds like you were even busier than that! It sounds busy to me for sure - and quite emotionally draining. You must be exhausted. I hope you have a relaxing day tomorrow. 

We are looking at the city select jogger stroller. 

That is really frustrating how O acted out so much as the doctor appointment. That would have really frustrated me too. I am not a fan of the whiny phase or the tantrums. 
I am the same with having passing thoughts about wishing I could do certain things and whatnot, but definitely feel my life is far better than it ever was before, and I wouldn't trade it for the world!


----------



## Apple111

Ali, sorry u have had a crazy few days. Glad the Dr went ok, sorry but I mustvhave missed previous posts about Os speech, hope it's something that can be sorted easily. Ive just had to have ds referred for speech therapy as he seems to have developed a stammer, strange it seems to have developed since ollie was born. So we were but worried he was trying too hard to get words out quickly as we might be busy with ollie. Alsorts goes through your mind doesn't it &#65533;&#65533; I hope u manage to get some time to relax now after all recent events, as lit said u must be exhausted x 

Annoying co workers are a pain in the butt. Jobs are hard enough but u always get one that throws the atmosphere. A couple come to mind for me..

The Easter egg hunt sounds fun:) I hope u get a little gold fish :) 


Lit- sorry you have had a difficult Thursday, your DH really suffers woh those migraines doesn't he. It's bad for him but really difficult for you also with 2 little ones I can see how it would become frustrating..I know I have said before but despite everything you really do sound like u do loads with your girls despite tiredness. I do hope u get some time for yourself a little soon. Sometimes i feel like I'm losing the plot as im constantly hassled, I have older boys and even though they do lots for themselves the do still hassle a lot.. Over silly things Prob because ive spoilt them a bit.. My fault but I just want to be there for them. My oh isn't their dad so im very aware of that..It gets so tiring sometimes tho. I went to a friends for 2 hrs last week, first time on my own since ollie being born and I got over 10 txt messages ! In the end I turned my phone off. Oh was fuming later when I told him. Im not making this about me I just wanted u to know u are no way on your own with the way u are feeling it's really hard at times. 

Ive found that even if I just buy myself a magazine or have a 10 min bath hon it gives me chance to re charge my batteries even in that short space of time, it's doesn't get rid of your stres altogether but I find it allows me to get my head together for the next round lol.. It's not always possible I know. 
Iwas super organised this am then ds started playing up not doing anyhing he was told and it totally throws me.. So I'm totally with how u r feeling x trust me u are superwoman !! And even with 2 it does get easier.. Shame we are not all nearer we could have a real venting coffee morning and swap babies for cuddles x 

Going to get ballons ect for ds birthday now, got really busy weekend so Prob won't get on again, hope u ladies have a nice weekend yourselves x


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - interesting thought about V maybe needing more sleep later on too. Maybe Jack will be one of those 4-5 year olds still napping two hours DD is only 3.5 and doesn't need a nap, but theres a 4-year-old at her daycare who can easily still nap two hours and really needs it.

Oh man, sounds like a rough day yesterday! That sucks having to clean up a big mess by yourself. Can you hide some baskets of toys next time?? Heh. And I feel for you on the cooking. I hate cooking to begin with and if something ends up taking way longer to make than I thought it would I just hate it even more! I hope today goes better for you and that DH doesn't have another migraine. :hugs:

Apple - yes, the car crying is horrible, isn't it? I'm just at a point where I have to tune it out because I need to get out and do things and it won't do me any good to be getting worked up myself while trying to drive. :(

:hugs: to you on thoughts of the baby you lost. I'm sure it's much harder on us women than the men.

I hope DSs party goes off a big success!

I hadn't heard of Forever Living, but there are a ton of other MLM schemes here that I know people involved with. I generally don't support those kinds of things because I think most people end up a dismal failure at it and just lose money. I could never do one of those myself. I'm not good at sales, and wouldn't want to impose on friends and family to try and sell things. I did get sucked into a LuLaRoe fundraiser recently and got two pairs of leggings...trying to resist buying more now, lol.

Vrogers - the fear of leaving her with someone will get better. Well, I still haven't left DD with anyone other than family or her daycare provider...nervous about finding someone else. But I used to be so reluctant to even leave her with DH and go off on my own...not that I didn't trust him, but I felt like I should be spending all my time with her, especially as a working mom since I was already away from her a lot. As she got into toddlerhood I felt much more able to get away without feeling bad about it.

The car crying is so exhausting. But I'm at a point where I can't stay home all the time...not only do I need to do things, I also feel more confined at home than I did when it was just DD as a baby, so I need to get out and about just for the refresher, so I'm just having to suck it up and deal with the crying.

Yes, it gets easier! For me with DD, every new stage made things better and easier. Definitely as she gets more interactive you will enjoy her more and find a lot of joy in life as a mom! It's OK to find this stage hard!

Pompey - DH is sort of getting better, but it's slow. He usually feels OK in the morning, but gets more sore as the day goes on. I really hope he feels back to normal soon!

I feel OK about going back to work. Just worried now about getting Jack onto a bottle. We need to work on that in the coming week. DH only tried it once so far a couple weeks ago and he didn't catch on to it. 

AliJo - I'd be exhausting after all you've had going on too! I hope O enjoys the easter egg hunt! Sounds like a very rough appt for him...I'd have been super stressed by that.

Yes I hope Jack gets better in the car soon!!

Sorry work is crappy and DH has a hard time with T while youre gone. How stressful!

AFM - nothing too exciting here. I may curse myself by saying this, but Jack has had a couple of better nights...sleeping in 2-3 hour blocks! May it continue and keep getting better, please! I was just realizing that I need to have some sort of better system for when I go back to work. DD was swaddled and sleeping in a moses basket when I went back after her, but Jack doesn't take to either of those so it might be a disaster for me trying to get up and get ready in the wee hours of the morning without him waking too. He's bound to notice my absence right away. Ugh.


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Thanks for the encouragement. You're sweet. You're doing an amazing job too! Always sounds like you're doing so much. That definitely sounds like the teenagers are challenging as well. I am sort of scared of that stage! 

I agree a nice bath or few minutes to yourself can be great to recharge! I haven't had that in a while but hopefully soon. At least I'm not feeling like I'm running on empty anymore like I was a few weeks ago. 

Slammer - yeah, I know! Dd1 is only 2 and already dropped her nap. So perhaps we will have those kids who need naps until later on this time. It is a theory, anyway! ;) We shall see. 

That's great Jack has finally been sleeping in 2-3 hour chunks! I hope he keeps it up, and even improves more! 

I hope you can find a way to make things work when you go back to work. Can your DH co sleep with him maybe? Violet definitely wouldn't be able to handle sleeping without me in the mornings either. 

Dd1 was the same with the car screaming, and it is so exhausting! I am sorry Jack is like that. I hope it doesn't last too long. 

The funny thing is, I actually do hide some of the toys before he comes over! I hide the puzzles and blocks because those make extra mess. I am going to have to start hiding everything! :p

AFM - happy Friday! I'm having a better day today. My mom brought me Coffee on her coffee break at work, and then I took dd1 to an easter party. When I got home, someone was pulling up to deliver flowers to me from DH! So nice. Next, we are going to head to the park. It is absolutely beautiful out! Need to change into capris. Too bad I will have to wear MATERNITY capris because I am still too big to fit my normal clothes! Argh!!!!!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- thanks for re-assurance RE the sucking. Sorry about your DH, I hope he recovers soon. Glad the surprise cheered him up a little. 

apple- glad you are treating yourself, you deserve it! never heard of forever living. 

vrogers- i know how you feel, soon after having isa i felt in mourning almost for my pre-baby life and it got better, but i do have a day here and there where i do feel like that again. I miss a full nights sleep and being able to do what i want and when... hang in there. Im not a huge fan of the tiny baby stage either. Lit and pomp's messages are re-assuring :)

pomp- I get the odd long stretch of sleep but they always seem to be rare. I hope the night awakenings lessen soon for you (and for us all).

ali- that sounds like a alot! you are juggling so much. Hope you get some time to relax a little now. 

lit-that sounds rough, i am sorry the boy made such a mess in your house and then your dh didn't help you at all. It sound so stressful, and i am sending you a big hug! perhaps best to meet in a public area next time. i am so glad dh got you flowers, you deserve them :)

afm- Isa's napping has been a little better once i paid more attention to timing etc, and the last few days he has been waking up at 9am, nap at 10.30am, then daytime is a bit variable. 8Pm bath time, and by 9.30/10 he is asleep and sleeps for a few hours. Bet that routine changes today haha!every time i think i have figured it out...
i managed a long walk yesterday with Isa, which was nice and he slept for most of it. Going to a wedding tomorrow, which i am really looking forward too, getting dressed up etc. 

x
I


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - yeah, every time I think Violet has some sort of routine, she completely changes it up the next day! This stage is still very unpredictable! I don't remember when my dd1 fell into a more predictable routine. 
I am pleased Isa has been napping a bit better and that you got out for a walk. Have fun at the wedding today! I love weddings (usually)!


----------



## Angel5000

so I know I haven't been on lately, I've been having a rough time. I have loads to catch up on, but I don't have the energy so I'm going to update and try to keep up better. I'm just physically/mentally/emotionally exhausted and have been in a bad place for awhile. 

Quick overview of the last couple weeks: 

Melody's sleep went down the drain and so did her eating. She went from eating 20-30 minutes every 3 hours to less than 5 minutes every 45 minutes. She stopped sleeping for more than 40 minutes at a time, and started losing weight (based on our non-scientific method of weighing her by weighing me and then weighing me holding her, which we do every week or two). I managed to get that under control by starting to force her to go a little longer between feeds. Every time she would get fussy for food I would distract her for 15 minutes (only 15!) and after 15 if she was still fussy I fed her, but if she was happy I waited until she fussed again and then promptly fed. This made her more hungry at each feed which slowly lengthened her feeding times which lengthened her time between feeds. Took 2-3 days but got that fixed. 

Then she stopped sleeping well again and we realized she's outgrown hte bassinet. Laying in it she has only an inch between her feet and the end and her head and the end so she kept wiggling around and hitting the edges. So I moved her into our bed while looking for alternative. We decided to use pack n play but the "mattress" it comes with is hard and she wouldn'ts leep on it. So while waiting to get a mattress for it she slept with us. 

Then she stopped eating completely. She started to eat and after 2-3 minutes would pull off screaming, arching her back, and refuse to eat. And she was refusing my right side all together. I could get her to take a bottle but only if I kept her mostly sitting up. After a week of this I took her to the doctor. Doc says she's fine physically but pretty congested, and suggested using nasal spray + bulb syringe to clear up congestion before every meal. That seems to be helping a little, and she will eat again but was refusing me completely, only will eat on a bottle. I sat and sobbed, literally, every time while feeding her the last two days because I would offer the boob and she'd refuse (not even try) but would take the bottle and suck down 5 oz (with breaks every ounce to burp and make sure she wasn't getting over full). So she was clearly hungry, starving, but wouldn't eat from me. Friend says it's a nursing strike and to keep calmly offering boob, and pump when she won't take it and just keep doing what I'm doing. But I am devastated. She WILL nurse at night, and for the first and last feed of the day. Just not during the day. 

For the week that she wasn't eating and was congested she couldn't breathe, so I ended up with her sleeping in my arms because she was naturally propped up that way. So now she's eating again, and the congestion is okay and under control, and she can sleep again. Except she won't sleep in her own bed at night. She wakes up flailing eveyr few seconds. I suspect she got too used to sleeping IN my arms. Even in our bed she flails and cries until she's IN my arms. :wacko: I can't sleep well with her in my arms, I sleep but very poorly, so I can't keep doing that. But trying to keep her out of our bed has led to zombie nights for the last 3 nights. I'm a complete wreck. 

I finally discovered last night that I think her bed is too cold. at nap time in her bedroom I run a heater, and its about 72 degrees and she sleeps fairly well. at bedtime she's in our room in pack n play and we can't sleep that warm so no heater. Our room sits about 65-68 degrees. Last night after feeding I Went to put her down and even I felt her sheets were really cold so goin to the cold sheets after being on a warm body I think is shocking. I had DH go and heat up one of our microwave rice neck wrap things to put in her bed, and he got it too hot so I told him to just lay it in her bed while I held her until it cooled. A few mins later when he shifted it so I could put her beside it I laid her on the warm spot and she didn't even budge (all night for hte last 3-4 nights the MINUTE we lay her down, no matter how out she is, she wakes up). She then slept until her next feeding. Of course then the bed was cold again. :wacko: But now I have an idea for what to do to help. 

Today is a little better emotionally. She did eat from me a little otday. But I'm exhausted. and at 2-3am this mroning I was crying and thinking about how I just miss my old life before baby.....

I feel like a horrible person and a horrible mother. I can't even admit to some of the darker thoughts I was having. If this continues I will contact my doctor about my meds but I'm hoping if I can get more sleep will make me go back to normal. 

:cry: 

Anyway.... sorry I'm not replying to anyone else. I just cannot muster the energy to read. It took all the energy I have (during Melody's short 40 minute nap) just to type this up. And now she's awake so I'm going to go. 

<3


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - I am so, so, so sorry about the rough time you are having! That sounds like a lot of stressful things are happening all at once! One thing I sensed from your post was a lot of anxiety, and a lot of thinking that the problems you/ M were having were your fault or a result of something you were doing wrong. This is most certainly not the case; babies are very demanding little creatures with their own little personalities. When they don't want to sleep in their bassinet, or only in your arms, or have a nursing strike, etc, it is NOT your fault! It is just your baby being a baby! So I hope that gives you a little comfort and that you will stop beating yourself about things. Definitely speak to a dr soon if you are still feeling the way you are. Sounds like you are very down, which is understandable with all the stress you're under! Lots of hugs for you. You're doing an amazing job, and are SUCH a great mom! I can tell from all your posts how much you love M and how much you try to do the BEST thing always. I think that completely proves you are an amazing mother. It also probably explains why you are stressed, because sometimes being a perfectionist can be very stress-inducing with a baby! Because guess what? No one is perfect, and babies are extremely unpredictable. There is Nothing wrong with trial and error and making mistakes along the way and learning from them! You're doing the best you can, and that's all that matters! 

I do agree with your friend that that sounds like a nursing strike and you should continue offering and then pump when she takes a bottle. We didn't have such a secure case, but V also was recently nursing far, far less because of her cold. Thankfully she never had a strike and seems to be back to normal feeding schedule now. V is also the exact same with needing to be propped up on my arm in bed! She has already had two colds in her life, and this one she has now she has had for 3 weeks already so I have had to keep her propped up so she can breathe. Now it seems she always has to be like that, so I can relate. It is so tough when they get sick! It can throw everything off. Once again, you're doing an amazing job! Hang in there! And you can always talk to us about anything!


----------



## Apple111

Hi angel, didn't want to read and run. I'm sorry you have had such a difficult time lately but is really good that you have managed to get on here. The ladies here are so supportive and will all give u advice and share their experiences which im sure you will find will normalise much of what you are feeling. If u do manage to read back a few pages you will see that a few of us on here have had moments recently where we are struggling for different reasons. It's all so new, even when u already have older children. Each child can be do different. 

I had a real struggle with ollie being congested a few weeks ago , it was awful and he just wouldn't feed from me or bottle. It sounds like u have it Sussed now with melody the only thing I maybe did different was b4 I fed him I put few drops of breast milk in each nostril ( something I googled ) and it seemed to loosen things and he fed easier.. 

Missing your life before baby is totally normal but it will get better and you will gain so much more from melody, it's so hard when u r tired, it makes everything feel 10x worse. It does sound like u and dh are doing great job. Ollie is in with me most nights now and sounds like melody thinks you are a nice cosy mummy. They just get wise very quickly. Ollie had started to get upset when with oh if im in the room., then I'll take him and he will be fine. If im not in the room he will be ok with oh ! I know the dark thoughts are not nice but try and remember that's all they are.. Just thoughts.. Thoughts are just a biological response to situations.. And when we are stressed they can just play up a bit.. They are not a reflection of u as a person x sorry for going into work mode hon x 

I can relate to the feeling re not wanting boob.. I was gutted when ollie stopped. He has a bit at night but mainly for comfort he iis bottle now through the day. I must admit he has been sleeping longer and tunny more settled on bottle. I n ow I tried my best and as long as he is happy im on eith it now x k admire the ladies on here and yourself who still bf full time. I was just finding it difficult time wise having older children that needed mums time as well x 

Ally, glad u r getting in a little routine. Hope you have loverly time at wedding. It's nice to have something to get all dressed up for ! Are you taking isa with u x 

Hi Lit/ :) we must have been posting at same time lol.. hope u managed to get your house sorted after your visitors ! I have exactly same problem both another little boy. We now meet at park lol x 


Spent tonight sorting presents and balloons, ds is gonna freak out when he sees them all ! We have new basket ball net set up in front room ! He has a huge number 4 balloon. I'll try and take some pics of his cake my mums neighbour made to show u it's really cool lol x wish me luck for 22 3and 4 yr olds !! :) might need to vent tomorrow night !

Better get some sleep .. Middle of night here &#55357;&#56867;


----------



## AliJo

Angel - :hugs: I'm sorry everything is so rough for you right now! I'm wondering if she associated not being able to breathe well to nursing off the breast? Definitely keep calmly offering the breast and maybe try offering half way through a bottle as well. That way she isn't as hungry and maybe a little calmer. 

I agree with Lite. It does sound like you're having a lot of anxiety and even though it may feel like your fault it definitely isn't! I sometimes feel like how my children are behaving as my fault, even if I know better. It's very hard to just accept that they're being babies/toddlers and that you can't control or "fix" everything. 

Apple - Sounds like a great party you have put together! I want to do a Mickey Mouse themed party for O when he turns 3. He loves Mickey right now. No bakeries around here do Mickey cakes so I'm trying to find a good one online that I can do or maybe get a cake and put Mickey toys on it. Not sure yet. It isn't until September, but I really should plan ahead or it'll creep up on me. I want to do a surprise for him. Have DH take him out and set everything up. That way he walks in to family, friends, and Mickey everywhere. 

Ally - What is relaxing? :haha: I can usually find some time on the days I'm home to relax, but not in the last couple of weeks. T has been very demanding. Wanting held all the time when he's not asleep and not sleeping much. Ah well.. hopefully it passes soon. 

Their routines seem to always be changing at this age. For the last several days T is up generally 3 hours with an hour nap between the 3 hour stretches. I haven't had a long nap the last few days. Which is why I feel like I don't have any time to relax. Those 3 hours are me holding him and putting him down long enough to do something quick. He quickly gets pissed! I won't be surprised if this turns into the norm. It's what I remember O doing till he switched to two naps.

Slammer - I have to take T out of bed so I'm always afraid he's going to wake up. He will generally stay asleep, thankfully. I put him in the swing, but bought a rock n play to lay him in instead. He sleeps really well on the bed. I think it's because it smells like me.

Lite - I'd do the same and say not to worry. Plus, the one that comes and destroys my son's room.. his mother doesn't really help. Just because I still have to go through and sort it all because it's not in order! I let her, but then I'm in there dumping things and sorting. Every time he is over toys go missing. I'm still missing a part of his stacking rings. My apartment is not that big yet I still can't find it. 


AFM - Just coasting along.. T doesn't ever want put down which makes for a long day when he's awake most of it. I haven't gotten a long nap out of him for a few days. 

The apartment upstairs is being redone since the people moved out.. It's 9:30 pm and they're slamming hammers against the floors. It's actually pissing me off. DH got like 0 sleep because of it. Both the boys are asleep and they better not wake either up. 

Also didn't make it to the Easter egg hunt. We got there a couple of minutes too late and it was over. After seeing all the people.. it probably wouldn't have worked out anyways. O wouldn't have been able to focus on getting eggs because he'd be too excited or distracted by all the people. My stepmom got him some eggs, though. They didn't put anything in the eggs and had them come up and draw prizes and were given a bag of candy instead, which was smart. A lot of older kids would have kept the little ones from getting anything. We'll be doing a family one, so that'll be better. 

Also, one other thing. O's pediatrician called yesterday. She was concerned because he wasn't responding to her when she was trying to give him a sticker. This was the whole scenario, We open the door, he heads out as she does, she's like "You want a sticker" and he just keeps going, there's a room down the hall and he was bound determined to go explore so he's heading that way, she kept calling his name and he COMPLETELY ignores her. So she thought it was odd that he wasn't responding or acting like he heard her at all. I don't feel it's an issue, I mean I talked like I was unsure on the phone because this was out of nowhere and I thought "Maybe I'm just missing it because I'm around him all the time?" Then I walked out and he was calm on the couch. I said his name. He looked right over at me. So, pretty sure it's because he's got a one track mind when he's on a mission. I've had to snap at him to get his attention in situations because just saying his name doesn't work. He's being evaluated anyways just to make sure everything is fine since he was a little delayed in speech, even though I still feel like he's okay and maybe just a little behind. I won't be too surprised if they suggest therapy, though. I hope not because I really don't want to deal with a weekly meeting. I get all frazzled when people come over. I'm one of those that wants to make it look like we don't even live here :dohh: 

Now I'm off to bed. Won't be able to sleep with all the banging. I can hear it on the baby monitor as well.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks ladies for your support. You're right, I was and am having a lot of anxiety. I go back to work in 3 weeks and I'm not ready to deal with pumping at work and not being with baby, and at the same time I desperately need to get away and have some non-baby time. Plus the lack of sleep the last couple weeks has just snowballed and turned me into a wreck. I have never functioned well without 8 hours of sleep and so zombie mode doesn't work real well on me. 

To top it off - I mentioned before my mom and her lupus diagnosis and my MIL and her cancer diagnosis. Well, last week we got a call and found out MIL had a stroke about two weeks before (and no one thought to call us :growlmad: ). SHe's right side paralyzed and in rehab center now but definitely won't be baby sitting any time soon. With her stroke plus cancer plus kidney failure I'm not sure how long she'll be with us. :nope:

It looks like, tentatively speaking, the nursing strike may be over! She wouldn't eat much yesterday during the day, just little bits, but by evening she was eating full meals from me again. We'll see how today goes. It'll be so nice not to pump every few hours, pumping is exhausting. 

Last night we tried her in her crib in her own room but by the second time I Had to go to her I was too tired to keep walking across the house so I brought her back to the pack n play in our room. I found a heated throw blanket I have and before we went to bed I had anticipated this would happen. So I put the heated blanket on the pack n play mattress and then wrapped that with the mattress protector and sheet. With the throw on low I can't really feel any heat through the sheet, but its just enough to take the chill out of the sheets. So for the rest of the night when she woke she would eat and go back down on the pack n play fairly easily. :happydance: Last night was the first time in probably a couple weeks where I feel like I actually managed some decent sleep. Now if only she would move her feedings from 2.5 hours to closer to 4 I would really feel great. 



Lite - You're right, I have a ton of anxiety and I do feel like I sort of "caused" some of these problems. We were doing so well in sleep training (and I use the term loosely because it was more of setting a sleep routine, which was working to get her to a point of sleeping well) but then it all got mucked up. And while I'm not usually a perfectionist, I am definitely acting that way with M. It's like I feel like I have to do everything "just right" so I don't "mess up" my kid. It's a complex my sister and I both have, comes from being raised in an abusive household with an alcoholic and very aggressive father. We were both so messed up for a long time (we thought our family dysfunction was normal) that I am absolutely determined to make sure I don't "mess up" my own kid. Which is wreaking havoc on me. I need to chill. Easier said than done. 

Sounds like V and M had similar situation with the congestion. M started out just nursing less and then went into full blown strike. I suspect she was associating not breathing with the breast. I don't know thta it was really a cold though, I feel like M is always congested and this was just a worse couple weeks. No running nose or anything, just congestion way up in sinuses. Is that the baby equivalent of a cold? :shrug: Poor V, two colds already?! That's rough. What do you do to help her out besides keep her propped up? Saline drops are helping M a little but the "snot bulb" is useless. lol. 



Apple - Thank you so much. You're right, getting on here makes me feel so much better. I'm going to ry and read back a few pages, I'm sure it'll help me to feel better, seeing others struggling (sounds awful but you know what I mean). I read about putting breast milk in the nostril but wasn't sure it actually worked, or how to really do it. Did you just express a little and then use a dropper or something? It seems like such an odd thing to do but I've seen it pop up on a lot of places to do that. 

Ollie sounds a lot like Melody. She will be fine with DH but if I'm in the room she often fusses until I take her and then she's perfectly fine. 

Are you pumping and bottle feeding or giving Ollie formula? I'm thinking about giving bottle before bed just to help her sleep a bit longer. Some friends keep telling me to put rice cereal in her bottle before bed to sleep longer but everything I read says not to put it in bottles, and she's only 3 months so I don't even know if hat's a good idea. Haven't tried that yet, feels like I should check with pediatrician first. BF full time is a chore, and one thing I realized during the strike is that formula is a lot less exhausting to feed her. I wasn't always pumping enough for her to eat so I was supplementing formula and that was so much simpler. I really hate pumping. 


Ali - I think you'er right, I think she was associating not being able to breathe with nursing. She's so long/tall that I can't keep her really upright when nursing on the breast but with a bottle I can keep her fairly well propped up and she can breathe better. A couple times I would give bottle with my breast already out and as she finished the bottle she would somtimes turn and just reflexively start nursing. Usually lasted about 3-4 minutes before she suddenly seemed to remember she was on strike and pull off. lol. Today seems to be going well, I am tentatively hoping the strike is clearing up. 

Does wearing a T in wrap or carrier help you and him? When M is being really fussy and doesn't want to be put down I put her in my moby wrap and am able to get a bit more done. She seems fairly content that way and usually will fall asleep. I just can't take her back out without waking her up. :dohh: 

That apartment situation sounds awful, and really frustrating! I went through something similar in my last apartment. They were always working on it in the middle of the night (and by middle of the night I mean 8-10pm). It was infuriating.


----------



## Apple111

Hi angel , just quick reply I'll reply properly later , I put breast milk straight to nostril from nipple whilst he was dosing, a few drops in each, left it a min then did it again. I was surprised how it helped. I'd got to stage where I'd try anything !! 
I expressed at first and gave bottle then I supplemented with formula, now he has formula 80% of time (changed to formula for hungrier babies after a week or two ) and he still has a bit of breast middle of night. I think he will be formula full time soon. I admire everyone doing it full time I just found it a lot easier in the end with formula and ollie is really settled. I did 3 months so im ok with that &#65039;xx I was bit gutted at first bit I'm ok with it now :)


----------



## Apple111

Couple of pics hope they have uploaded :)


----------



## slammerkin

Angel - sorry to hear you've been struggling so much. Young babies are so hard! I know you want to do your best by M. I felt a lot of anxiety with my first about doing things the "right" way, so I know where you are coming from. But once I let things go a bit I felt more at peace. I never could get DD to sleep well at night for her first year. It was brutal, and I tried many things...even some sleep training, which I am mostly opposed to. Nothing worked. I drove myself crazy. She got better in her own time. Also naps were crap until she hit 6 months old. They were all 30-45 minutes if you put her down (longer if held/nursed). Once she hit 6 months she magically started taking 1-1.5 hour naps. It was just developmental. It is OK to just do what works in any given stretch of time! Nothing has to be set in stone. Everything is a phase. Just get through these early trying months the best you can and take it easy on yourself.

AFM - Jack is ridiculously tired today! He was up for an hour in the morning and then took a nearly four hour nap on top of me! Only up and hour then before falling back asleep on me while eating and I'm trapped again! Growth spurt maybe...

DH is finally feeling better, not 100%, but a lot better, and is going back to work tonight. Kind of sad about it actually. It's going to be tough getting back into our regular routine of him working and me being on my own with the kids a lot. Shit's gonna get real in another week when I go back to work too! We had such a nice day yesterday with each of us taking turns running errands and getting chores done, and then had a fire out back and roasted marshmallows...made me sad to think that's what our weekends could always be like if he had a normal day job. 

Oh, keep forgetting to mention I am finally losing some more weight...down 4 lbs in the last three weeks. Green smoothie almost every day, less snacking, and going on walks is definitely doing the trick.


----------



## Apple111

Not sure if this is working but did try to upload a pic of ds cake today , his little face was a picture. All went really good. It was really nice weather so the play area was empty so we had it basically to ourselves for the party. He did really well with presents. Ollie was great all the way through bless him awake 2 hours taking it all in lol.. All shattered now , we are away for 2days at this farm break tomoz and i havnt packed yet ! 
Not had chance to read posts hope everyone ok x

Cake not going to do my diet any good .. It's delish .. Be rude not to &#65533;&#65533;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - ahh, that's annoying that one of his stacking rings is still missing! I am thinking maybe next time I can suggest we let the kids play in the back yard if it's nice out... We'll see! 
Sounds like T is really needing to be held a lot when awake! Does that mean he can be put down when he's sleeping? If so, I'm a bit jealous! Haha. That doesn't sound like he is napping much though. It would be very difficult with him awake so much and not having your hands free! He is awake for quite long periods for his age, too! Hopefully he gets to an easier stage soon. 
The renovations above you sound incredibly annoying! I have no tolerance for renovation noise, especially when it interferes with me sleep! Grr. I hope that is over soon. 
That is interesting your pediatrician was concerned about O not responding to her when she asked if he wanted a sticker. It sounds like you're probably right that he was just focused on whatever he was doing. I suppose it is good she is being watchful though. Hopefully he won't need speech therapy. It certainly would be a hassle to have that weekly commitment. However, I'm sure it wouldn't take long before he didn't need it anymore, if he does need it! My sister is a speech pathologist, actually. :) 

Apple - cute pic of Ollie, and such a nice cake! Thanks for sharing. I am glad the party went so well!! 

Slammer - that does sound like a sleepy day for Jack! Violet has those days probably every 4 or 5 days or so. It's weird, because I don't think she could be having that many growth spurts! It sucks you were trapped all that time. I don't mind holding a sleeping baby, but it sure gets uncomfortable if you have to pee or get really hungry during the nap, which always happens to me! Violet has a lot of interrupted naps because my dd1 will never fail in needing a diaper change or something in the middle of it. 

That is kind of sad your DH is going back to work. Sounds like it has been nice having him around. That sounds like you had quite a great day yesterday! I am a bit jealous as I have only seen my DH for maybe 30 minutes since Wednesday! Ugh. I hope you settle back into your routine and the transition to him back at work isn't so bad. 

Well done on losing so much weight! I am at a standstill basically. It took me nearly 3 weeks to lose 1 lb! Ugh. This past week I really made a conscious effort to eat healthier, but it is hard because I feel like I am starving/low blood sugar all the time, and I doubt I have even lost anything. My fitness class starts this Tuesday so I hope that helps a tiny bit. Walks are not helpful at the moment since I have to walk so slowly and not very far with dd1 along. 

Angel - I have been using a saline spray for Violet, but I don't find it works very well. I try not to use the nasal bulb because it makes babies so hysterical, I find! I am assuming this is a cold, but I am sort of concerned that it is lasting so long. It coincided with dd1 having a cold at first, but dd1 has been better for ages, but V is not. Her only symptoms are nasal congestion and a slight cough. No runny nose here either. 

That makes sense you want to do everything perfectly after everything that you had to go through with your dad. However, I can assure you that whether M sleeps perfectly by herself in a crib, or co sleeps until she's 8, the only thing that REALLY matters and that she is going to remember is that she is well LOVED and cared for by you. Baby sleep will not matter at all in the grand scheme of things, so try not to stress! I know it is hard. I definitely worried unnecessarily about doing things "right" the first time, and I wish I hadn't!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- thank you SO much for the encouragement, you're so sweet! Thankfully my dad and dh's mom both live fairly close so it wouldn't be a huge deal to let them watch the baby. Also, L has been slowly going to bed around 9:30-10 instead of midnight and the past 2 nights dh and I put her to bed and spent time together in the living room. Even that helped! It's good to hear that at least some things get easier and I'm more confident than I was when she was, say, 2 weeks old so surely i will get even more so as she gets older...I hope! 
Oh man, I'm sorry about your friends son messing up the house! It's too bad your friend doesn't insist on staying to help, I would hope if I take L to a friends when she's older and she does that I would stop her from wrecking toys or at least stay to help clean! That's frustrating. Meeting in a park might be better, and the older kids could play close by while you guys are able to talk, then no clean up? Might be worth at least trying! 
Does your dh take anything for his migraines, or would nothing work? My dh gets bad migraines (but thankfully not frequently) and he will usually take excedrin or BC powder, but usually has to lay in a dark room and let it pass it seems like. That's gotta be frustrating for both of you-him in pain and you having to do everything by yourself. 
Glad your Friday was so much better! Also I'm glad I'm not the only one still wearing my maternity clothes! I haven't tried my pre pregnancy pants but I know I won't fit them yet, plus maternity clothes are just so darn comfortable. 

Pompey- no need to apologize for a long post, it helps me SO much to hear from you ladies who have been here before and know what it's like and can tell me from experience that it gets better. I have read a ton of people saying the same thing you said, how it's better when they are more interactive. I've kept reminding myself it won't always be this way and I'm sure before I know it I'll miss when I was able to rock her to sleep!

Ali- definitely much more busy than I usually am so I don't blame you for feeling like it's a lot! Your pediatricians nurse sounds so sweet, that actually sounds helpful that she "stole" T and you could focus more on O's appointment. 
Glad T is doing so well and slept so long! I'm sure you've said before and I'm forgetting, but are you planning on going back to work full time or staying part time? I'm sorry it was so difficult with the coworker and everything going on all at once! 
Thank you so much for saying that, it seems like I have moments where I can't imagine her not being here and then other times where I miss my freedom. I think it will help when she gets a bit older, dh is not a baby person at all so I do a lot of it on my own. He just wants a little buddy to take to the hunting camp and help work on his tractor and talk to haha 
And about the rock n play, ours is automatic and L LOVES it and has since day one. She used to sleep in her swing (fisher price puppy cradle and swing) but since she's gotten older she refuses to fall asleep in it. She'll sit in it and be content but won't take naps or anything. 
I hope the rock n play works for you guys like it does us! 

Slammer- thank you, especially for saying it's okay to find this stage hard! I have quite a few people my age with babies around L's age on Facebook, and it seems like they all just LOVE this stage and have it all together. Of course I'm sure that has more to do with keeping up an image on social media, but for some reason it's nice to hear that I'm allowed to be having a hard time with this stage! 
When are you going back to work? 

Ally- I'm sorry you have felt the same way! It seems like a pretty common feeling, it really is the most massive change and literally overnight. I also try to remember this little baby stage is SO short compared to the rest of her life...even though it feels like it will never end haha 
It does seem like once you get a good routine and think you've figured it all out, everything changes! I'm glad Isa is napping/sleeping well, that makes a huge difference! 

Angel- I teared up reading your post because you are not alone!! The first 6-8 weeks for me were HELL, probably a lot to do with uncontrolled reflux but also the overwhelming feeling of missing my old life and not bonding with my baby right away. I'm not sure how much you've been able to read before but I've just been feeling similar to what you described, it's not a 100% of the time, constant miserable feeling like it was before but I do have moments especially when she's fussy or when I'm not able to do things I was able to before. Add in feeding/sleeping problems and it just makes it that much worse and more miserable. Im sorry you're going through it too, it really sucks. You're most definitely NOT a horrible mother at all, this is plain hard and we definitely need to take care of ourselves so we are able to take care of our babies. You are doing a great job no matter what you FEEL like, and if you do end up deciding to ask for help whether that's counseling or meds there is absolutely nothing to be ashamed of and you will still be a great mom :hugs: 

Apple- oh my what a little cutie!! 

I have had this update typed out and been coming back to it for a couple hours now, have had a busy afternoon! Dh's mom came by, we've had a little drama with her (looong story) and now have school work to try to do and fussy baby! 
Still working on pumping and it's starting to go into the pump which is huge for me haha
Hope everyone has had a good weekend!


----------



## Ally2015

angel- that sounds so tough, i am so sorry! i agree with what others have said, babies are demanding and change their needs, you are a great mum and doing a great job. Like apple said, thoughts are just thoughts, and when we are tired and exhausted, we can all have these kinds of thoughts. Really sorry about your MIL. 
Glad you managed some sleep last night and hope things will get easier for you.

ali- true! sorry you haven't had a chance to have a long nap, i haven't either. Bu thopefully our babies will start on long naps soon! hopefully O won't need therapy and i am sure its just because he was on a mission to explore!

apple- 3 months is brilliant... glad Ollie is more settled on the bottle though. He is soo adorable! thanks for sharing pic. Cake looks great too.
Yes i took Isa to wedding, will upload a pic later of him, he looked so cute!
enjoy the farm break. 

slammer- glad dh is feeling better and yah on losing weight. i have eaten so much junk the last week or so, i know i have gained. back to healthy eating today.

lit- what fitness class will you be starting on tuesday? i hope you get more time with dh. 

vrogers- i definitely feel more confident now with Isa, glad you are too. Thats great L is going to bed earlier and you get more time with dh, these small things make a big difference. Isa is asleep by 10 normally and i like the time with dh i get then. 

afm- went to a wedding yesterday whcih was nice, my parents and brothers were there too . Isa was good but after an hour started getting fussy, so my brother walked round with him and isa vomited all over him. Was really funny haha. Then he fell asleep on me, and was relaxed the rest of the evening. 
its really sunny today, going to get out for a long walk, hopefully isa will just sleep in the pram


----------



## Ally2015

Isa with his little bow tie at the wedding yesterday
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9026.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Apple111

Oh ally ..bless him .. He is beautiful &#65039;xx


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Aww.. he looks all grown up dressed like that! Super cute!

The listening won't be an issue. His speech might be. I don't feel like therapy will help him. He will not do something if he's not interested. I have a feeling if he gets therapy there will be a lot of wasted sessions. They'll be better off telling me how to help him (which I know how, thus why I know he will not do something if he doesn't want to). I approach him several times a day trying to catch him in a mood for learning. I generally find him teaching himself from either a YouTube video, his sound books, or his reading app. I guess I'm just not good enough ha.. 

Vrogers - Eh, so far he's iffy with it. He won't lay in it awake. He wants to sit up. So our go to at the moment is the mamaroo because you can sit him up quite a ways. He has a floor seat as well, but sometimes he gets mad in it. 
Its completely normal to look back on your past life and kind of wish to be back there. I'm sure you'll find yourself looking back on the early days of being a mom and wish those were back!

Lite - I hope you're right and he won't need it long if he does get it. I don't think he would either since he's already catching up on his own. That's awesome that your sister is a speech pathologist! I like having family members that I can ask before asking elsewhere. Then again it can suck to be asked by family. The good news isn't hard to give but the bad news sucks. 

Apple - He's so handsome! I love the cake as well! I hope you enjoyed a slice. You need to treat yourself now and then! 

Slammer - Glad your DH is feeling better. That has to be a relief for you both. 
I'm glad you're losing weight! I need to try to get out more. I lost some weight but I think it's back. I don't understand. I'm so frustrated! I don't know why I even try anymore.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I am with you on the frustration re: weight loss. With dd1 I didn't have to do anything, and I lost it so easily. This time it doesn't seem to matter what I do. I am pretty much stuck at a standstill! This past week I really tried to eat a lot healthier, and sure enough, when I weighed myself I hadn't lost anything at all. What is the point? Might as well just eat what I want, as I wasn't losing or gaining then either.
It definitely can be nice to have family members to ask these things. I can see how it would be hard for you to have to give bad news as a nurse! 

Ally - oh wow, isn't Isa adorable! He actually looks quite grown up there! You can almost picture what he'll look like as a toddler already. :) Glad the wedding went okay! 

The fitness class is just a mom, baby and tot class I signed up for. You have the baby in the room as you exercise, but your toddler goes to the nursery with the other toddlers for the hour. I am not sure what sort of exercise it is but I think just pretty basic stuff. I guess I can tell you how it is tomorrow! 

VRogers - oh, you're definitely not the only one still in maternity clothes! Haha it is definitely a good thing they are so comfy. 
That's rest you have your dad and MIL to watch L if need be! It's great to be around family. 
Yeah, DH has some pretty strong prescription migraine meds, but he still seems to have to lie in a dark room until it passes anyway. Sigh! That's too bad your DH gets them too, but I am glad they aren't as frequent. 

**Hope everyone had a good weekend. Mine was ok I guess. Didn't see much of DH, but was around my family quite a bit and it wasn't so bad. I am quite excited that this weekend is Easter, so my DH has Friday off!! The rest of the weekend will be overly busy with family obligations, but Friday is all ours. Haha, look at me, already thinking about next weekend when this one just finished!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Right? I had dropped 5 lbs and it's all back! It completely baffles me because there is no way I gained it back in a week. I'm guessing it was all water weight and I have it back. Not sure what to do. I'm sure getting out and walking would help, but I have to get myself to do it. Plus it's been raining all the time. I work the next two days, so I'll be moving a lot. Too bad I ALWAYS eat horrible :dohh: Maybe that will be my goal this week. To not eat bad on the days I work. Which means I need to figure out something to take with me. Then Thu-Sat is saying rain, Sun no rain, Mon rain. It's really making up for us hardly having any snow all winter. 

I hope that fitness class works for you. I wish there was something like that here, although T wouldn't let me work out. I'm just sure of that. 


My weekend was meh. Easter egg hunt was a flop. Need to get baskets together for the boys. I got them each a toy and was just going to do eggs with treats for O. I usually do more, but we're watching what we spend at the moment till we get settled in the house. They'll get some new outdoor toys once we move anyways. I haven't even bought T a basket. I got O a really good wicker one and planned getting T one as well, but hasn't happened. They aren't cheap, but it'll last forever as long as I don't let him play with it. 

O has a skin reaction going on. He got a steroid cream for it and I was told to give him Zyrtec. Basically it's like little hives on his hands. He would wake up whining and scratching his hands every morning. Glad we got something for it. Benadryl helped, but the Zyrtec lasts 24 hours and seems to be working better plus the cream. 

Yesterday T took a 2 hour nap and a 1 hour nap. He then slept maybe 15 minutes before bedtime, but that's it. It does seem like he's only sleeping around 3 hours a day. He does sleep 11-12 hours every night, though. Generally in bed 8:30-9 and then sleeps till about 8. Sometimes he's up at 7. His schedule isn't set, though. I was kind of hoping it was getting into a routine because it was consistent for several days but he definitely wasn't following it yesterday. He's on his second nap right now. 

O has also taken to climbing into the swing and the mamaroo. He also kept putting his toys in the fish tank. I finally had enough with the fish tank and taped over the holes because he would not stay out of it. The swing and mamaroo is just a battle. I don't know why he recently thought it would be a good idea. He never tried before. He's also climbing on EVERYTHING. He did before, but he's worse now. He was even stacking stuff trying to get to a candle on top of the bookshelf. :dohh: So ready for him to have some space outside to burn energy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I honestly don't know if V will let me exercise either! I am quite worried about it actually. But it is first thing in the morning so she will have to get up about an hour earlier than usual, so I am thinking/hoping she will just nap in her car seat the whole time for the first few weeks. It is only a 6 week commitment but things could definitely get tricky for the last few weeks if she spends more time awake in the morning. I am also concerned because I usually nurse her during that hour... so this could very well be a disaster and a waste of money, but I just wanted to try it out at least. 

That is so frustrating you've gained the 5 lb back. I agree it was/is likely just water weight as it wouldn't make sense for you to have gained that much 'fat' so quickly. I wonder if we carry more water weight for a while after pregnancy, because I actually can't fit my wedding rings still even though I am well below the weight where they stopped fitting during pregnancy. I was probably 10-15 lb heavier when pregnant before I had to take them off. I know some people's hands and feet grow from pregnancy, but this same thing happened to me last time, but I did eventually fit my rings again. That is a shame is has been so rainy so you can't go for walks! I hope the weather clears up soon. 

That probably sounds like enough sleep for T, but it just sounds like so much less after the newborn phase! V has been a lot more awake the last couple days and I find it disappointing haha. That's interesting T might be down to 3 naps already. V is still having 4 or 5 naps per day. 

That is too bad about O's skin reaction! Poor guy. That's also annoying how much he is climbing around and getting on the mamaroo. My dd1 has been trying to sit in the swing lately. She is definitely way over the weight limit, but thankfully it hasn't broken...yet.


----------



## slammerkin

Will reply to people later... Just posting to say, god freaking damn it, I can't wait until this baby can sit and hold a freaking toy. And for him to have longer awake periods. Feeling fed up and tapped out with how often he has to be put to sleep and how much I have to carry this heavy load around on my body!! So over this phase!! I might be relieved as hell to go back to work to get a damn break!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Part of me felt like I would be relieved to have a break from the kids going back to work, but it just stresses me out more. I don't look forward to it ever and just want to be back home. I think it would be better if T wasn't so stressed without me. 

I can put T down for naps, but other than that he's always with me. At bedtime and while he's awake. I about lost my mind trying to put him in his crib tonight to get some sleep without worrying about him but I failed and I just wanted to cry. I can't keep sleeping with him but I can't get him out of my bed. I feel like a total failure.

Lite - O is like 34 lbs so I'm afraid with the weight and the fact that he will probably go crazy in it.. he'll break one or both. I let him sit in the bouncy seat because it didn't cost much and thought that maybe he would be content if he could use one. Kind of funny to see him lounge in it. 

Hopefully it won't be a waste of money. I know it would be if I did it. T is very alert. Today he slept a little more but then his bedtime was later.

I'm feeling blah. It's almost midnight and I have to be up at 4:30. I can't sleep. I'm irritated and I just want to cry. I got up and cleaned and now I'm back in bed thinking too much. Just feeling really stressed and I know it's getting to me mentally and physically because I'm getting heart palpitations again. Oh well.. I better try and get some sleep.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- omg I can't deal, his little face! And that tiny bow..he is too cute!! I'm glad you guys had fun, and that's funny about him throwing up on your brother haha 

Ali- you're completely right, and I thought about that last night, when I was pregnant I was ready for her to be here and then when she was here I missed being pregnant and so on. I'm trying not to wish away time, even time I don't necessarily enjoy 100%! 
L has finally started to like her mamaroo, we don't have the infant insert and she's pretty small so she didn't seem to like it until recently. Glad T at least has the roo he likes. 
O's rash sounds like a pain, I hope he feels better soon! Glad the Zyrtec is helping. T's night schedule sounds similar to L's, she generally doesn't even wake up anymore, she seems to really like her sleep! 
Haha poor O climbing into everything, it sounds cute but I'm sure it's annoying to deal with! Maybe it would help like you said to burn some energy. Too bad they don't make a toddler size mamaroo! 

Literati- I don't get miagraines but I've heard they are pretty much a wait it out thing, I'm sure it's hard on your dh who has to feel them as well as you having no help when he does :/ 
I do the same thing with weekends, always looking forward to Friday evening haha I'm glad you at least get one day with dh! 

Slammer- amen to everything you said!!! I'm sorry it's so bad for you lately and maybe you really will feel better to get a break at work, nothing wrong with feeling like that. This stage really is just plain hard


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - haha yes, the weekends are so nice since we usually have help from our husbands (not to mention adult conversation)! This week is going by quickly for me at least. 
Yes, the migraines are really crappy for both of us! 

Ali - you sound quite stressed. I am sorry going back to work has been extra hard on you and added to your stress levels. Lots of hugs for you. I am sure T will get more used to you being at work soon. 

Slammer - sorry you're feeling fed up and tired out from it all! It really is so draining. Sounds like you could seriously use a break. Will Jack take a bottle? Maybe you should ask your DH to watch the kids for you on one of his days off while you go do something for YOU for a couple hours. You deserve some baby-free time, and shouldn't have to go to work for it! Regardless, I hope you find a bit of reprieve somehow and aren't feeling so run down soon. This, too, shall pass! But I know that isn't overly helpful when you are in the thick of it. 

AFM- I have had a very busy day! Had my fitness class, then came home to eat some "brunch" for about 25 minutes before leaving to pick DH up from work. Then picked up his vehicle at the shop, came home for lunch, and then raced out the door for a funeral of a lady from our church who sadly just passed away from cancer. Now we are home and I am quickly pumping because Violet WILL NOT nurse from my right side suddenly. It is stressing me out! She is also nursing way less in general, and I am feeling panicky about it. The past two weeks she Has mostly been in constant pain from trapped gas and burps. Don't know what to do for her. It's disrupting her night sleep, her feeding, and she basically cries all evening. I am quite confused why she was not a gassy baby at all for the first two months of her life, and now suddenly she is so gassy? Aren't they supposed to get better, not worse? I don't know if it is my diet or not at this point, but if it is, I don't know what I'm doing wrong. It appears I can't eat a single vegetable or high fibre food or anything spicy? So what - I'm supposed to live off of white bread and chicken nuggets for the next year? Oy. Feeling a bit stressed, but okay. I am enjoying the spring weather and trying to stay positive. DH has a work event tonight, so unfortunately I'll be alone again. 
My fitness class went okay. I thought it was going to be a total disaster when Violet did not fall asleep in the car seat on the way there. I knew she wouldn't be able to stay awake for long! I did end up having to put her to sleep while I was there, so I had to hold her in a cradle position and sort of bounce her while doing some squats and other light exercises. I didn't get that great of a workout because of it, but thankfully I wasn't the only one holding a baby or trying to get mine to sleep, so I felt accepted and not too stressed. Then, by some miracle, I was able to lay Violet down in her car seat without her waking, and was able to finish the rest of the workout. It was a nice time, as the focus is on being a supportive community of moms as well as providing a workout. I also found out I have diastasis recti and was told I should go to physio. Blah! Too bad, but good to know.


----------



## slammerkin

Apple - that cake looks awesome and Ollie is a cutie! Glad the party went well!

Literati - it is hard to eat healthy! I am frankly shocked I've managed to curb my eating somewhat. It helps I've found some things from Costco that are fast to make for myself - frozen bags of a rice/chicken dish that microwave in 3 mins, spinach ravioli that just need to be boiled a few mins. Still eating granola/protein bars in a pinch. Walks are gonna get harder to fit in once I go back to work. Right now if I take DD and Jack and I want it to be a workout I prep her ahead of time that it's just a stroller ride for her and it's exercise for mama, so no getting out and walking for her!

That&#8217;s great DH has Friday off! I hope you have a good day and DH doesn't get a migraine.

We're working on getting Jack onto a bottle this week. I'm sure when I'm back at work it will be a good break for me, and I won't really want to make more work for DH by leaving him with both more often than necessary.

Glad your exercise class went well!

Vrogers - I'm back to work next week. What kind of school work are you doing? 

Ally - the wedding sounds fun - glad your brother helped with Isa. What a cute little man!

AliJo - I hope O doesn't need therapy. You know him best of course, but maybe he would do something for the therapist that he won&#8217;t do for you? No experience with it here.

Sorry your weight has come back! I kept losing and regaining the same damn two lbs for weeks and weeks! 

That sucks about O's skin reaction - I wonder if that has any connection with the fact that he hates having stuff on his hands...maybe he's particularly sensitive there. I really hope things work out with the house so you can give him more space to burn energy.

AFM - just tired. Jack is giving DH a hard time when he takes him. Almost instantly calms if I take him back, but I'm exhausted. UGHHHH. He had a major scream fest when DH took him while I did DD's bedtime. I lost it with DD too and felt bad and had to apologize to her. Usually when I end up losing it with her it's not actually about her...it's about Jack and me being worn out!

My sister invited us up for Easter, but she lives 1.5 hours away, DH will be working, and ya know...Jack would just scream...so why bother? I'll just stay home.


----------



## Ally2015

thanks for comments on Isa!

ali-Hope o's skin gets better soon. 3 hours a day sounds a bit liek Isa except his seem more distributed, 30 min naps here and there, but other days he will nap longer. It is just quite erratic. his bed time is consistent though and then he sleeps better in the night. im also falling back on the crib sleeping, he keeps being in the bed. i need to get really strict!

slammer- sending you a hug, this stage is so hard and going to work might be a nice break for you.

lit- sounds v busy, glad fitness class was good. Maybe just with V getting older and bigger she is getting prone to gas etc? Isa has a lot of gas and reflux, but is much better now. Have u tried gripe water? i also feed isa spoons of camomile and fennel tea, and i think it helps settle his stomach. 

afm- Isa been hard during day and not napping great. Need to get more of a routine. I am tired. every time i make one, i never stick to it properly. .


----------



## Angel5000

I have to go back to work in 3 weeks. Ugh. I'm not looking forward to it. I did have my principal confirm that there's an office in my building I will be allowed to use for pumping but was told my pumping availability time is my before/after school time, prep period and lunch. My prep and lunch are in the same block so I can only pump once in that time period. If I feed Melody at 6am before I go to work, I have to pump at 7am (when I get to work - class starts at 7:45am), because the next opportunity is 11am. Even then, pumping at 7 and then at 11 might be hard on my body. My teaching hours are 7:15 - 2:45, with student hours 7:45 - 2:15, so I can pump again anytime after 2:15 if I need. Or if I can get out of there by 3 I can go home and feed (I only live 5 minutes from the school). Unfortunately if I am spending my before school time pumping and most of my prep period pumping at 11, then I have no time to do things like make copies and stuff, so I'll have to stay late after school. Blah. This really stresses me out. The thought of this makes me want to give up nursing....except I love BF when she's actually nursing from me. 

As for Melody - things are going pretty well again. She's nursing again and we started working on sleep. I'm trying to get her to fall asleep with a little less bouncing/rocking on my part and it seems to be fairly successful so far. We hold/bounce/rock until she starts to get the drowsy/calm look (usually takes about 3-5 minutes if I watch the clock and put her down for nap at the right time) and then I lay her down and pat her back and give her a pacifier until she drifts off. If she starts to cry and patting doesn't calm her, I'll pick her back up and start again. It takes longer than me just rocking her to sleep because I can rock/bounce her to sleep in under 10 minutes if my timing is right, but I'm getting really tired of having to make sure she's fully knocked out and then deal with the risk of her wake up when I lay her down and starting over. At least this way even if I stay and pat her all the way to sleep, I don't wake her up by having to move her off my warm body onto her cold bed. 

I've also found that in the evening if I put her down around 7pm she'll sleep for a good 3 hours before waking back up, so that has become her "bed time". Any earlier and she sleeps about 45 minutes (normal nap time). Last nght she even napped from 5:30 - 6:30, and then at 7 she went back down for 3 hours. Of course, the rest of the night was in 1.5-2 hour increments (of course AFTER I go to sleep she wants to wake up more often). But at least I'm getting some time with DH where baby is actually asleep. 


Apple - I'm starting to feel like I'm getting ot the point where I'll be happy to move to formula soon(ish). I love BF but I hate pumping and will be glad to avoid having to pump. 

Slammer - Thanks. That makes me feel better to hear that your LO's naps got better at 6 months. Right now Melody's naps are about 45-60 minutes, which I'm honestly okay with. I just wish her night sleep would last a little longer. I'm just so exhausted and going back to wokr in 3 weeks with this much exhaustion has me worried. 

Sounds like Jack and Melody had similar days with all that sleeping a few days ago. Melody slept almost all day long a few days ago. I'm pretty sure it was related to growth spurt. Congrats on the weight loss! I need to work on that. I have been exercising, just am too lazy to eat right. :haha: 

And, FYI, I'm right there and canNOT wait until M can sit up and hold a toy. I'm so tired of carting her around everywhere! 


Lite - I'm at a standstill with weight loss too. I am trying to eat healthier but it's hard when I'm so hungry all the time and my initial impulse is to grab for whatever crappy food I can find. I agree, the nasal bulb makes babies hysterical. Melody freaks out over it. I hope V is starting to feel better soon. 



Melody did the same thing - refused to nurse from my right side completely and was nursing less in general. Hopefully she takes it again. Glad that your fitness class went well. It must be nice to have a group of moms, so everyone else understands what having a baby is like. :)


Vrogers - :hugs: I'm so glad that I'm not alone but I'm so sorry that you're going through similar feelings.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - sounds like we have been going through very similar issues with nursing. I am glad to hear M's feeding is back to normal. Woohoo! Hopefully Violet will follow suit soon. I'm glad you're having some success teaching her to fall asleep with a little less help from you. 
That sounds horribly restrictive with your pumping times when you go back to work. I don't blame you for being stressed by it. Your milk production is pretty flexible, so I am sure your body would adjust to those pumping times without your supply being overly affected (hopefully). Perhaps if it gets to be too much, you could switch to combi-feeding? Formula during the day when you're gone, and BFing when you are home? I absolutely hate pumping as well. 

Slammer - ah yes, I didn't realize you were going back to work next week already. I thought if it were a couple more weeks away, you might need a break before then! That's really tough that he won't even really go to your DH without being upset. Makes it pretty hard to ever get a break. Hopefully he gets more used to your hubby when you go back to work. 

Ally - we have tried gripe water, but she absolutely screams and acts like she's being tortured when we give it to her, so we only use it if her gas is really bad. It gives a bit of relief, but not much. I am starting to wonder if she has silent reflux. She doesn't spit up at all, but you can hear liquid shooting up from her stomach, and then she swallows it. She also has a cough, chokes and sputters often, arches her back, seems in pain from feeding, etc. We don't have a dr's appointment until she is 4 months. Don't know if we should go in sooner... 
sorry you are so tired and Isa is napping so poorly. It really is all so exhausting.


----------



## slammerkin

Angel - I think if I were you I'd try to pump at 7/11/2:15 and do copies and such after the last pump before going home. I think your supply would be OK with that. 

Glad to hear Melody is getting back to nursing and you're having access with naps!

Literati - Jack will tolerate DH for a little bit if he's not tired, but once he gets even a little tired it's all over! They'll find their groove in the next week or so I'm sure...just might be a tough few days.

Jack has been spitting up a lot more in the last couple weeks. I don't think he has reflux per se, but I dunno. He doesn't seem to mind it. 

AFM - tried Jack in the stroller last night when we walked to a playground and he was fine for only a few minutes before screaming his head off..just like in the car seat. I don't know what his problem is. The hatred of car seat and stroller are the only things that would make me think reflux, but he can be fine for a few mins, plus he has no problems with laying down in bed or on the floor. Boo! Stroller walks were an important part of DH getting through the months he spent at home with DD before she started daycare. If Jack hates them it's going to suck for DH.

According to the scale this morning I've regained two lbs! Waaaaaa. Hard to tell if that's accurate. Could be back down two tomorrow I spose. But I haven't been as good in the last week. DH getting better means he's cooking more...which means I eat more, lol.

Went shopping for new work pants yesterday since none of my old ones fit. Found one pair that fit, and they were three sizes larger than my old pairs from the same store! Yikes! Strangely I don't mind my chub that much while clothed...not a big fan of it while naked though. I'm still small compared to most people, so a bit of chub makes me feel a little softer/more womanly at the moment. Just wish I could get rid of the mommy belly and keep it on my butt, haha!

Oh, edited to add...I finally tried to put Jack to sleep and leave him last night...only the second time I've tried. I managed it! Nursed to sleep and snuck out...but of course he only slept 30 minutes. :( DD did the same for months and months on end...would only sleep 30 mins after going down if I left her. It sucked so bad! I really hope Jack doesn't continue to do that the way she did.


----------



## newbie2013

I've been slack with posting again and for my own mental health, I'm going to try to be better at it. I'm really not doing OK at the moment. The combination of baby, work and house is really getting me down. I'm exhausted all the time and my traditional with dh is deteriorating. He was really sick last week so I was managing completely alone and now it seems he is sleeping in the spare room all the time. My mum said some things that didn't need to be said the morning she left and that has put dh and I in a really bad position. He's pissed with her and basically doesn't want to see her. I've booked my flights home for summer with ds, but dh isn't coming, so I'm facing two 25 hour flights with a six month old on my own. I'm also away from dh for three weeks and he's not happy about that. I will also need to confront my mother about what she said and I'm not looking forward to that. I can't believe she's completely ruined three months of her trip in a single minute. She really disappointed me because even though she may haves felt better having said her piece, she left a sour taste in my mouth and it won't be the same between her and I from now on. I was really close to my mum and she helped me through a lot of myth infertility issues, but now I feel let down. Dh is trying to understand as well, but he keeps talking down about my mother and it really affects me. He brought it up again in the car the other day and I had what I can only describe as an anxiety attack. It really scared me because I couldn't control myself. I almost hyperventilated. Instead of dh being supportive of me, he said nothing. I think he thinks it was an act but it wasn't. I feel like I'm walking around in a surreal daze. I'm literally forcing myself to get through each day. He's not doing anything around the house, hardly doing anything with the baby. I can't keep going like this. I'm really close to breaking point. I need to talk to him but we haven't had time and with him in the spare room at night, we don't even have night feeding time to chat. 

Sorry for the crappy post. I really don't have anyone else to talk to after my mum let me down :-(


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I'm sure there are different factors in bottle fed vs breastfed babies (like diet like you mentioned) but we use gas drops which work super well and sometimes gripe water which tends to help her gas as well. It's frustrating to deal with, I'm sorry! 
Your fitness class sounds fun especially because there are others with babies which means they definitely will not judge you as far as holding/calming baby. That's awesome you have something like that! 

Slammer- what kind of work do you do? I'm sure you've said and I have an awful memory. I'm doing seminary, I started in jan. 2013, the school itself is in New Orleans but I am several hours away so was going to an extension center (same class and work, just not at the school and with diff teachers and class mates of course) but cycled out of the classes they offer so had to go exclusively online. I enjoy it a lot it's just taking me forever and I wish I would have taken this semester off while having a new baby, oh well. 
I'm sorry about jack! L can be the same way sometimes, I think with us it has to do with dh not being very "comforting" or nurturing. He's going to be better when she's old enough to talk and entertain herself a little more, but it would be nice if I wasn't always the one having to settle and deal with her. 
I'm also the same, I always end up just staying home from anything and everything because I'm sure the baby would fuss the whole time, and that makes anything more stressful. I really am ready for her to be older and hoping she doesn't despise her car seat :/ 

Ally- ugh I'm having the exact same issues with lack of naps and routine. I hope we both get it sorted asap, it's so tiring and I am spent! 

Angel- I'm sorry about dreading back to work! The pumping schedule sounds exhausting, I can see why it's stressing you out! I hope you can figure out a good routine that works for both you and baby without having to give up nursing. Glad you and melody are doing better on the sleeping/eating side! That's interesting about the bed time thing, I may try that and see if it helps us too. 

Newbie- I'm so so sorry you are struggling on top of the added drama with your mom and dh. I have a rocky relationship with my mother and for personal reasons have basically had to cut contact with her, and then we had some drama with dh's mom several weeks ago and even though she's generally really awesome it left a bad taste in my mouth especially due to my issues with my own mother. It's hard, especially when you don't have all the support you could have of family getting along/helping. I'm also not a confrontational person and am bad about just letting everything stir around inside. 
Is there any way you could talk to your mom before the trip there? Could dh go with or is he not able to at all?
Hopefully you're able to talk to your mom and dh and everything goes well and they listen to you instead of just saying their piece. :hug: 


Afm- L is generally a good sleeper, decent napper but today she will not nap! Last week was bad too but I blamed her 12 week leap because she was also eating more but now it's basically the same and I'm exhausted. 
Also very ready for her to be a bit more independent so I can feel like my own person again, it's so exhausting! I know she won't always be this little and I'll probably (maybe? Haha) miss it when she's older but not right now!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - my dd1 went through a very long phase of hating car seats, and she supposedly never had reflux. I think she just hated them. She was fine being flat on her back otherwise. Perhaps Jack is just going through a phase...and hopefully it doesn't last too, too long. It would be a lot nice for your DH if he could go on walks while you're at work, like you said. 
Sorry you had to buy new work pants after all! I am starting to think I am going to have to buy larger pants as well, since I am tired of wearing maternity pants. Then again, if the weight is going to come off somewhat steadily, I might as well just wear maternity for a little while longer. I think my normal pants would fit a lot better if I lost about 5-6 lb at this point, even though I have about 10-13 to go total. That's good you don't mind yourself in clothes. I am also not chubby by any means with this weight, since I was pretty lean before, but I find that I am so soft and flabby now, and I don't like that. If I were actually toned, I wouldn't look so bad. My tummy is way bigger than I would like, and I think that is the most depressing part. My hips/bum feel huge to me, and that is why my pants aren't fitting still. I did lose another pound this week, so hopefully it doesn't just come right back. I'm sure those 2 lb you gained back will fall right off again. Fluctuations are normal! 
That really sucks Jack would only sleep 30 minutes without you. Violet is the same. In the day, if I put her down, she wakes up within 3 or 4 minutes. If I put her down at night, she will maybe last 20-25 minutes (if she doesn't wake up instantly) and that's it. It's depressing. My dd1 was like that after the 4 month regression, but before that I could at least put her down at night for the first few hours, although I had to hold her for 2 solid hours first. It's a bit worrying that Violet is somehow even WORSE than dd1! So, I feel your pain. 

Newbie - I am so sorry for what you're doing through with your DH and your mom. I know how it feels to feel like you have lost your only confidante (when my BFF betrayed me this past summer). It is really too bad your mom felt the need to say something that obviously hurt/bothered you and your DH. She should have just kept her mouth shut! I hope you can patch things up and that she will apologize eventually. That definitely sounds like a panic attack you had, and it is really too bad that your DH wasn't more supportive or understanding. I can totally see why you would have had a panic attack, as family conflict can be super stressful. Sounds like you and DH really need a proper talk about what is going on and how you are feeling. It is so hard to get quality time together with a new baby, and especially with him sleeping apart from you. But maybe just mention to him that it's important you have a one on one talk about some things that are bothering you, and hopefully he will make it a priority. Good luck. 

AFM - we had quite a traumatizing night last night. I was just changing Violet into her sleeper for the night when dd1 gasped and said, "Violet has a fuzz on her toe!" I went to go take it off, but assumed it was nothing major, as my dd1 has an irrational fear of fuzz and hair. However, when I went to take the fuzz off, I discovered that THREE of her toes had hair tourniquets on them! They were wrapped around extremely tightly and so deep that they were digging deeply into her skin, her toes with very red, and they were all swollen as well! I instantly panicked when I saw there was no way to get the hairs off with my fingers. I told my DH what was going on and told him he had to get them off RIGHT NOW or she was going to lose her toe. I was so panicky and couldn't even look at them. My DH raced into action and grabbed tiny scissors to cut the hair, but quickly saw that it was way too tight around her toes that he couldn't do that without cutting her. So he got the tweezers and started extracting all the hair that was wrapped around her toes, while I held Violet's foot still while she screamed in pain. Dd1 (bless her) alternated between crying and calmly reassuring Violet, "it's okay, Violet, daddy is going to get it off of you." She even paused at one point to tell DH, "daddy, you're saving the day!!" Which relieved a little tension. DH finally got it all off (or as much as he could) and we started googling the situation and texting his sister who is a nurse for advice. We sent her a picture of the toes, and she said to go straight to the hospital. We had to quickly call our friend who lives just a few blocks away to come over and put dd1 to bed and stay with her so we could both go to the hospital together. 
On the way there, DH was so worried Violet was going to lose her toe. Long story short, she is okay. DH did an awesome job getting everything out, and the doctor just cleaned out a tiny bit more lint that was trapped in her toe. The two surrounding toes weren't too severe, but the middle toe was so severe that it was cut right down to her tendon! Terrifying. Everything got cleaned up and the dr wrapped her foot up and we have to clean it and re-dress it in two days. We have to go back to the doctor next week to make sure the swelling is going down okay, and if it doesn't appear to be improving within a couple days, we have to go back to the hospital to get it checked. She is on antibiotics as it definitely appeared to be slightly infected. However, her circulation is okay and she is likely going to be just fine. We feel SO bad and are heartbroken for her, but all the hospital staff was reassuring that it wasn't our fault and these things are very difficult to notice and not something you normally notice until it gets quite bad. That was good because DH was pretty much beside himself. I feel awful, but am just glad we found it when we did, and that she is going to be okay. That is a huge blessing, so I am trying to focus on the positives. Violet seems much happier today and doesn't appear to be in pain. We got back from the hospital after 2 am, so it was a short night for us.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers- I think we posted at the same time. We will have to see if we can find gas drops at the pharmacy. Is there a certain brand you buy? 
I am sorry L is having such a bad nap day and that you're so exhausted. I wish you could get more of a break. Lots of hugs!


----------



## AliJo

I had my whole reply typed up and then accidentally closed it before sending! Ugh! I'll try to retype later..

Lite - That's so scary!!!! How long do you think she had them? Makes me sick to my stomach just thinking about it. I no joke checked T after reading that. I'm glad my hair is shorter now, but it still could get wrapped. That was one thing they told me at the hospital. That if T is abnormally fussy to make sure to check fingers and toes for hair. Thank goodness she is okay. Bless your older daughter for noticing!! She'd be getting ice cream or something from me! 

I'll catch up (again! ugh) with everyone later. Not even going to bother talking about myself right now.


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. I accidentally unsubscribed and haven't been reading :blush:

LL - OMG,poor Violet with the hair tourniquets! (I had to google it, but I had guessed what it was). I wonder how long they had been there for? And a massive well done to DD1 for noticing them! That whole experience sounds so very scary :nope: If Jamie wasn't asleep right not, i'd be checking his toes. In fact, I'll be doing it as soon as he wakes for milk. It sounded like you acted fast and I am so glad everything is OK :hugs:

Angel - Sorry to read you've been struggling with Melody having a nursing strike and then not sleeping very well. I can only imagine having to deal with that and then the worry of having to go back to work in 3 weeks. 
If you can pump at 7 , 11 and 2.15 , your supply should continue , especially now your supply is established. i pump just 5 times over 24 hours now and my supply is pretty consistent. 

newbie- Your post was just heart breaking :hugs: It sounds like you are dealing with an awful lot right now and no one seems to helping or supporting you. I am sorry your mum said some terrible things. I really hope she comes to realise she was wrong and apologise, especially as your husband is being particularly supportive. 

Ali - Sorry to hear you are feeling very stressed and anxious :hugs: sounds like you have a lot on your plate right now what with managing work and having a demanding baby who just wants to be held all the time. 

slammer - sorry Jack is not settling very well for your DH :( I know what you mean about being irritable with DD1 when her behaviour is OK but you're feeling short of patience due to other reasons. 

Ally - Isa looked so cute with his little bow tie :cloud9:
It's hard to make a routine as they change all the time. We have a bedtime routine here (but not at a set time) , the rest of the time there is no routine at all really as some days Jamie seems to need to sleep a lot and other days (like today) he has barely slept at all. It will get easier as Isa get bigger. He will naturally fall into a pretty predicable routine. 

vrogers - I hope Lillian naps better tomorrow. It won't be long at all until L is a bit more independent. She will soon start reaching to grab things and show interest in toys. I think Anabella was around 3.5 months when she grabbed for the first time and started to enjoy things as opposed just look at nothing all the time!

AFM - We're OK here. Jamie has spent Mon - Wed sleeping for hours and hours in the daytime, to the extent I started to worry about him! Then today he has slept very little and has been awake almost all day which is quite hard as he is not at the stage where he can reach and grab toys, so he gets quite frustrated quickly and likes being held (as most babies do!). I find if we're out he will sleep and sleep, especially if he is in the sling. Both Monday and Tuesday this week I had to wake him for milk during the day! Today we have been at home almost all day and he has barely slept. I am glad it's getting warmed which makes going out and about that much easier.


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - I'm so sad to hear you're struggling so much with DH. That's really awful that your mom had to ruin her visit and drive a wedge between you and DH. I hope you and DH can patch it up and work through it. I'm a firm believer in the idea that a disagreement should be resolved and then put behind you, never to be resurrected. I think you both need to move on from the hurt your mom caused and not discuss it again if at all possible. It's just stoking the flames to have it come back up again and again. You two need to be a united team - the two of you against the world. I hope you can talk things through and he will start pulling his weight more. I'd be anxious as hell about traveling alone with a 6-month-old too!

Vrogers - I do web content management for a government agency. It's pretty low-stress and thankfully I can telework a couple days a week. I bet its hard to get your school work done with a newborn!

DH can be very loving and nurturing, but Jack doesn't care, haha! But he's also the fun one, so I'm sure they will be thick as thieves when Jack gets to be a toddler. DD was obsessed with my DH for almost a year starting at 18 months!

We are clearly all feeling the strain these days! I know we will all be happier when these babies get a bit older and slightly less round-the-clock work.

Literati - OMG, what a traumatizing night! Poor little Violets toes! I also wonder how long they were like that before being noticed. And I immediately checked Jacks toes too, lol. He actually did have a hair wrapped around a toe weeks back that I noticed while giving him a bath...thankfully it wasn't too bad, but it was a bit red and left a line for days. I really hope she heals up just fine!

Pompey - I definitely think being out and about begets more sleep. I agree that its nice to have warmer weather to make getting out easier. 

AFM - spent today trying to get Jack onto the bottle! DH tried two days ago without success, so I ordered two more kinds of bottles and we tried again today. DH tried all three kinds we had (Comotomo, which is what DD used, MAM, and Lansinoh mOmma) and couldn't get him to latch on. Lots of crying later I just fed him. I tried again after he had napped and DH had gone shopping. After much effort he finally took the Lansinoh! He seemed to gag on the Comotomo...I think the nipple is too long for him. So I spent probably nearly an hour bouncing around the place with him in one arm trying to get him to drink! My arm was DEAD by the end! Doing all that with a 14-lb baby is exhausting! I had to do the same thing to get DD onto a bottle...essentially distract with so much stimulation that they don't focus on you torturing them with the bottle and just give in! ;) Need to have DH try again tomorrow and each day after to reinforce the skill, but I'm relieved for now that he took it at all!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - oh yeah, I forgot to mention but that does sound like an absolutely horrifying prospect to take that long of a journey alone with your baby! You are brave! But I am certain you will handle it amazingly well, even if it is hard. 

Pompey - yes, I am sure everyone will be checking their babies' toes and fingers today! I think I am going to start a daily routine of checking all of them every morning! 
I find Violet goes through periods of sleeping almost excessively as well, but then she'll have very wakeful days as well. I guess it's normal? I am glad going out is easier with the warmer weather. I am finding that as well. 

Ali - Thanks. I really don't know how long it was there and try not to think about it, as it stresses me out. There is no way of knowing, and the important thing is that it is gone now. I think it was at least a couple days, as I believe it may have been the cause of her not nursing on the right side on Tuesday. When nursing on that side, her left foot would have been touching my lap and it was probably painful. I shudder to think about it now. I will be checking obsessively from now on. 

Slammer - I am glad after great lengths that Jack finally took a bottle for you. I hope your DH has similar success. What a shame you had to go through so many types before he would! Violet has only taken a bottle the one evening, but she took it that evening twice with no issues, so that is a relief! However, dd1 was the same when we tried it early on, and then refused it later on (but eventually would take one again later). 

What a relief you caught that hair on Jack early on! I am glad it seems to have healed up. I do generally have Violet just in sleepers during the day and night, which cover the feet, so I'm not normally staring at her bare feet unless she's having a bath as well. So I will have to start checking every day when I change her! Poor girl.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies. Hopefully this four day weekend will give dh and is chance to talk. I would like to talk to my mum but need to do it face to face because I'm feeling so sensitive about it now and I'm terrified about having another anxiety attack.

Lit - oh my goodness! Thank you for sharing. I hope she's OK.

Slammer - there's a lady at work who is struggling to get her lo to take a bottle. I will tell her your story to prove that it can be done.

I am trying to get ds to sleep without the swaddle bag that he's been using since birth. It is almost impossible because I worked so hard to train him that being in the bag means sleep. His startle reflex is still too strong and he can't settle without being in the right bag, but I think I have just had a breakthrough! I just woke to feed him in the middle of the night, he wouldn't settle in just his onesie, but I put him in the sleep suit and put him down while he was still awake... He put himself to sleep. I will change my strategy now - train him to sleep on his own, then remove the bag. Someone suggested that I cut the bags to allow his feet to have free movement but keep his arms swaddled, but I can't bring myself to do that because it would ruin them. Fingers crossed this new strategy works. If he gets used to settling himself, maybe he can do it without the bag.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - yes, I hardly see Jack's feet either! Either in sleepers or covered in socks!

Newbie - just to expand on what I did for DD and Jack (if it helps your coworker).... I have a short hallway in my house with pot lights in the ceiling so I turned those on, held baby in one arm so they were staring up at the lights and bounced/paced quickly back and forth while singing nonsense noises...all while trying to get them on the bottle. That worked with DD and almost did with Jack... They were just mesmerized by the lights and sounds. With Jack he couldn't quite get there, so I tried moving outside and doing the same..also very stimulating with the sunlight and sights/sounds (obviously in shade, not direct sun to blind him). He got the latch soon after that. Oh, I also stroke the bottle nipple down from their nose to their mouth...it's supposed to encourage their natural impulse to latch. And squeeze the nipple once in their mouth so they get a taste of milk. Most people say the dad or other caregiver will have more success getting a BF baby onto a bottle, but I've found with both of mine I have the right sense of what they need to get there, more so than DH. Hope it works out for your coworker!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- oh my goodness, I'm sorry you guys had a scary night! I've heard about hair tourniquets and have been paranoid because my hair is pretty long. I'm glad she's doing okay and doesn't seem to be in too much pain! Definitely something out of your control, it can happen easily to anyone. 
We use mylicon but I've heard little remedies is good too! 
Thankfully right after I typed all that she fell asleep for about 2ish hours! Just wish I could get her to sleep anywhere other than me like she does at night. 

Ali- hope you're doing well! 

Pompey- I can't wait until she does start grabbing for toys! She seems more and more interested in them, just doesn't quite reach for them on purpose yet. 
Isn't it crazy how much they can flip flop? I'll get into the swing of things and then she'll change it up on me! 
That's good he will sleep in the sling while out though. 

Slammer- that's nice your job is low stress at least! Completely agree with how it'll be nice when they don't feel like round the clock work. I'm glad I'm not alone though! 
Also I'm glad you were able to find a bottle that works for jack! I hope he keeps taking to it. 

Newbie- I hope you two are able to talk over the long weekend and that he hears you out. I've struggled with bad anxiety for awhile and it helps to have someone who is supportive and lets me cry/vent, I hope you're able to have some peace this weekend! 
Sounds like a good plan with the sleep bag and I don't blame you for not wanting to cut them. With the love I have for sleeping now it's crazy to think I ever had to be sleep trained or put up any kind of fuss when it comes to sleep. If only I knew! 

We're talking about moving L to her crib in her own room in about a month, I read someone who was doing that right around the 4 month sleep regression. Go ahead and get it all out of the way I guess. I'm nervous about how she'll take to her crib and how I'll handle sleeping while she's in a diff room. I would wait until she's 6+ months but I don't want to wait too long because she'll grow out of her rock n play anyway. 
So glad it's almost the weekend, does anyone have any plans for Easter?


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - today we have nothing up, but tomorrow we will go out to the farm to celebrate Easter with my DH's family, and then Sunday afternoon/evening we will have Easter dinner with my family. What about you? 

Good luck transitioning L to her own room. Thanks for the recommendations on gas drops. 

Slammer - sounds like you have a very effective method of getting babies to take bottles. You should write a book! ;) 

Newbie - that sounds like a good idea to get him to sleep on his own first. There are bags such as the halo swaddle sack that allow their legs to be free to kick around. Might be worth looking into? They also allow you to swaddle arms in OR out, which can allow for an easier transition. You can also just swaddle with one arm at first, and then transition to both out.


----------



## Ally2015

angel- glad she is nursing and that you are working on her sleep. Good luck! glad you have found a good bedtime, Isa's is around 9pm. Then he will settle for a few hours in a deep sleep, and dh and i have a few hours together then. I wish his bed time was a bit earlier though haha. 

lit- i feel for Violet, poor girl. It might be good to see dr sooner if possible, but what do you think they would suggest or give? 
Oh my , poor darling Violet, i'm so glad she is ok now. Her poor little feet, but glad she is happy now. i also checked Isa's toes and fingers there just to check. 

slammer- hopefully he won't and after a few days will settle longer without you! its such a shame Jack hates the stroller and car seat, Isa loves both, I took him for a walk as i know it puts him to sleep for a little while. Good luck getting J o the bottle. 

newbie- i feel so bad for you! im trying to think of what to advise but it is hard. I am glad you are posting on this and letting it out. we will all support you on this as best we can. I also think you need a chat with your DH, let him know how you feel and whats on your mind. Im sorry about your mum and that you will have travel so far on your own. i hope thinsg get better soon, you sound like such a lovely person and dont deserve all this stress. hope baby Z self settles. i need to get Isa to do this..

vroger- what nap issues are you having? isa just wont sleep much during the day at all. Good luck with moving L. i don't think i could move Isa yet, not until hes closer to 1 i think. But i do need to work on better sleep habits with him, so that transition is easier. 

pomp- yeah, we have a bedtime routine but not a very set time, i do notice that 9.30pm onwards he sleeps quite deeply and for a while so we normally do bath at 7.30/8 and start winding him down. Isa sleeps in car seat and pram too so i sometimes take him out for a walk so he sleeps lol. 

afm- having some tough days with Isa not sleeping much. The thing is, i know he wants to sleep because he falls asleep and then wakes when i put him down after about 15 mins. And he then is cranky and looks so tired. by the end of the evening he is so over tired. One thing i have noticed and that others have commented is that he is VERY alert , toda he stared at the penguins on his blanket for over an hour! maybe he needs to really wind down even before a nap.

This weekend, dh has a long weekend, and we are both going to try and get more of a routine for Isa, and break some of the bad habits we have with his sleep. wish us luck.... besides that i am getting a facial with my friend which will be lovely.
I also have my period, BLAHHHH. 

hope u all have a nice weekend x


----------



## Angel5000

I'm working on getting Melody to have a consistent wake up time in the morning. She usually wakes up between 7 and 8am, but knowing I'm going back to work I need that feed to be around 6am so I've been waking her up 15 minutes earlier each day. Today she was up at 5:45, ate, and then stayed up. Usually she falls asleep after eating so she's definitely getting there. Of course on weekends and this summer I'll regret that I'm teaching her to wake up this early, lol, but it'll be best for when I'm at work. :) 


I'm wondering how many of you have moved your LOs to cribs in their own room? Melody is in her crib for all naps, and the beginning of bed time. After she wakes around 10pm for a feeding I TRY to leave her in her room but I almost always ned up bringing her back to our room at either the 10pm or the next feeding, mostly because I'm too tired to keep walking across the house (it's a small house, I'm just lazy). In our room she sleeps in the pack n play, but I end up getting lazy and moving her into my bed around 3-4am if she wakes up. :dohh: I really feel like I need to get her into her room all night because when she wiggles in her room she'll put herself back to sleep sometimes but in our room it wakes me up and then I go to her before letting her have a chance to settle herself. 


Lite - I hope that Violet starts nursing again soon! Yeah, very restrictive pumping times. I figure I'll end up combi-feeding eventually. She occasionally has formula now and does okay with it so at least I know she'll take it fine. 

What you're describing (to Ally) sounds like what my friend described when she was telling me about silent reflux in her daughter. Not sure what the solution was/is except to keep her upright after eating. I hope you can figure it out soon. If she's having lots of problems I might call for an earlier appointment before the 4 months. Just in case there is something that can be done. 


OMG I'm so sorry to hear about your night! That sounds absolutely terrifying! I had read somewhere that babies can end up with hairs wrapped around their toes and it can be a common cause of what parents think is colic, especially if they don't find it for several days, but I have never actually seen/heard of it happening to anyone. Your DD1 sounds adorable, so sweet of her to try to calm Violet! And now I'm seriously sitting here contemplating waking up Melody from her nap just to check her feet and make sure they're ok! :dohh: How long do you think her feet were like that? I'm just wondering because we give Melody a bath every other day and I clean out the lint/fuzz between her toes and fingers every bath time (she somehow gets a ton) so I (hope) would notice at that point but it sounds like it could escalate so quickly. 


Slammer - I think that's what I'll do, except on some days instead of 2:15 I will probably pump closer to 2:45 or 3. Only because the only time I can help students outside of class hours is right after school and so I try to be available if they need help since math is so complicated for many of my students. On days I don't have students after school I'll pump right after class ends I think. 

Melody hates the car seat and stroller too. If I put her in the car seat she goes nuts. I was telling my friends I have the only baby alive who hates car rides. :wacko: If he doesn't mind layind down in bed or the floor then I doubt it's reflux. I think Melody just doesn't like being restrained. But I even if I don't put the straps on her in the stroller she gets mad. I haven't tried stroller without the carseat attached. I'm wondering if she's old enough now.... Can you strap Jack onto you with a wrap or sling and do walks that way? 

Sounds like a rough time getting Jack to take the bottle! I can't imagine carrying him around for an hour in one arm! I get tired with M, and she's not even quite 13 lbs yet! Sounds like he's not really thrilled with the bottle idea. I had heard that comotomo was the "go to" if no other bottle worked, so that sucks that he wouldn't take it. I did read somewhere that if you nurse first to get some of the hunger it might be easier to get them to take a bottle when they aren't already frustrated from hunger. And once they get the hang of it then you don't have to do that. I don't know if that would help or not. I hope that he continues to take the bottle! I'm glad he finally found one he would take! 


newbie - :hugs: I'm so sorry that things aren't going well for you. I don't know what your mom said or did but it sounds like something that definitely needs to be talked about. Even if you and your DH are having some difficulty it really isn't fair that he is not helping around the house or with the baby. Just because he may be upset doesn't mean you should be dealing with everything alone. :hugs: Don't apologize for the post, you are welcome to rant anytime! We're here for you! If you keep having anxiety though, it might be good to talk to someone: a doctor or therapist or something. If not, we're here too. :) 

Is there a specific reason you're moving ds out of swaddle bag? I'm just wondering. We moved Melody out of her swaddle because she started to hate being swaddled, and I couldn't swaddle arms out becuase her startle reflex was still too strong. The "zippity-zip" actually works well for her (it helps she's a long baby) and she really likes it. I've been told some babies need to be swaddled for longer, just depends on the kid. 

Vrogers - I'm right there wanting M to be a little more independent too. At least once she can sit up I won't feel like she's always stuck depending on me to move her if she's bored or something. I hope her naps start to get better for you! I found that when I started doing my pre-nap/bed routine (the exact same thing each time) that Melody's naps got better after a couple days. She consistently sleeps about 45-60 minutes now. I know it's not amazing, but way better than the 15-30 minutes I was getting before. And now that I've started to lay her down almost asleep and just pat her until she falls asleep she doesn't wake up in the middle. She used to wake up about 15-20 minutes in and I'd have to put her back to sleep and then she'd finish the rest of the 45 minute nap. Now if she does wake it's only if I stop patting too soon (or if the dogs go crazy and wake her). It may not be for everyone, especially because I think this qualifies as "sleep training" (which can be a dirty word to some people) but its been really helpful for me. Your LO may just need a change in her nap routine now that she's gone through a few leaps. I believe that after some of the developmental leaps the way they sleep and perceive things changes enough that it old ways of sleep may no longer work as well. Just a theory though. 


Ali - I am about to do the same thing (check Melody's hands and feet for hair)! I am just forcing myself to wait until she wakes up from her nap :haha: 

Pompey - We think alike :haha: As soon as Melody wakes I'm checking her for hair tourniquets too. Thanks, I think I'll be okay supply-wise. I just hate that the only time during my day when I can do prep work for class I will be pumping, which will make my day even longer and I'll have to end up taking work home. :( I hate that my job is so labor-intensive. Most people have no idea how much time a teacher puts in. Now I know why so many teacher friends of mine stopped BF when they went back to work. 


Ally - what time does he wake up if his bedtime is around 9pm? I wouldn't mind Melody having a later bedtime but DH and I are usually in bed between 9 and 10 since we are up by 5 and neither of us function well without sleep (and yet we have a baby :haha: )


----------



## Ally2015

angel- just reading your advice to vrogers RE the naps. Isa's naps are rubbish 15-30 mins one, i am going to try what you suggest about the routine, as well as a consistent wake time. I will try to put him down as he is falling asleep and pat his back. 
He will wake around 00:30/1 if he goes to sleep about 9. Have a feed and then straight back to sleep x


----------



## Angel5000

Ally - Good luck! I hope a routine works for you! Mine is fairly simple: we go into the nursery and I check diaper, then I turn on her fan/heater (her room can get cold/hot depending on the outdoor temperature), and the white noise sound (we started this when we realized she liked the sound of the shower), next I put her in her swaddle or sleep sack, then close the blinds. Then I bounce/rock her on the yoga ball until she starts to get sleepy. I used to bounce until she was all the way asleep but now once she's sleepy I lay her down on her side (she sleeps better that way) and pat her back. This whole routine takes about 5-10 minutes, depending on how long i bounce her (if I time her nap just right I can bounce for only 2-3 minutes and lay her down). 

Lately she's started crying when I lay her down and if I give her a pacifier she'll calm down and start to go to sleep. If I laid her down too soon and she wasn't tired enough I pick her back up and start again, it does take some trial and error but once I figured it out it's been a real help for her. The only part I'm still working out is how long to pat and when to remove paci. If I leave the paci in then she wakes up when it falls out and nap time is ruined. So I very slowly pull it out once she's started to drift off and I keep patting. In Melody's case, patting lasts anywhere from 5-10 minutes, which can be exhausting BUT I plan to start to reduce the time I spend patting once she adjusts. Right now I Just want her to get used to actually falling asleep in her crib instead of on me, then when she wakes up and realizes she's in her crib she's not startled by the fact that she suddenly isn't in my arms where she remembers being before she fell asleep. 

I implemented each of these things (consistent wake time, patting, and routine) separately, doing each one for a week or so before adding another. Just expect it to take several days to see any kind of results because Isa will have to adjust. I hope something here helps! :) A friend of mine gave me all this advice about sleep time and she's been a godsend and her advice is always spot-on (4 kids, 1 adult, 1 teen and 2 under 2 years old and all very different personality-wise, so she's been doing this awhile)

At least it looks like Isa will sleep a decent amount once he goes to bed, that's great. After he goes back to sleep do you get a decent stretch again or does he wake more often?

I'd love a nice 3-4 hour stretch around 9-1am! Melody gives us a 3-4 hour stretch at first (but if she's down at 7pm, then she's waking just an hour or two after we're asleep) and then wakes every 2-2.5 hours after that. I suspect it's less actual hunger and more of routine to wake at that often. I think I'm going to try to trick her into sleeping through one of those times by slipping her a paci and rocking her back to sleep without feeding during one of the wake times for a few nights and see if that tricks her into going 4 hours. During the day she goes 3-3.5 easily, sometimes 4, so I KNOW she can go that long. I hope that doesn't sound cruel?? I'm definitely not starving my kid, I promise! :haha:


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - I hope moving L to her crib works out, whenever you decide to do it! Our crib is still disassembled in the attic! It saw very little use with DD and I have no intention of using it with Jack. I'll just have him sleep on a mattress on the floor whenever I do try to move him to his room.

No plans for this weekend. DH is back at work for a full schedule - four nights closing at the bar, so it will be early mornings for me while he sleeps in!

Literati - lol! I might make a killing with my How to Get a BF Baby On a Bottle book!

Ally - yes it really does suck that Jack hates the car seat and stroller! Ughhhh. You're lucky that Isa likes it. Stroller rides used to put DD to sleep nicely!

Good luck trying to get a better routine with Isa this weekend. We are still all over the place. Hoping things will get a bit more routine after I go back to work.

Angel - Jack is going to have to start getting up a bit earlier too. Now he gets up between 7-8:30, but I'm sure he won't sleep that long once I start leaving for work around 6! 

Hes still in bed with me. No plans for using a crib at all, but will eventually have him on a floor mattress in his room.

Yes, usually when I take him on walks I just use my Beco carrier, but thats going to become uncomfortable when we start hitting 95 degree days in the summer! I don't think we'll make it like that, and DH would rather have him off his body I'm sure, lol. DH runs hot anyway, so the two of them would just be a sweaty mess. I hope Jack and Melody get better with their car seats soon! 

AFM - successfully gave Jack another bottle today, woo! He took 2 oz pretty easily...still distracted him a bit by going outside. Hopefully DH can try it tomorrow.


----------



## AliJo

Things are going okay. I am a bit emotionally ill, but nothing I haven't dealt with before. Really sucks feeling down most of the time, though. If I'm distracted I'm already, but give me ONE minute of time to think and I start to plummet. I'll be alright, though. Just have to get out of this funk. 

T is asleep at the moment. He went to bed an hour later than normal because I'm trying to get him to sleep in his crib better. So I laid him down and he woke up and it took another hour to get him to settle fast to sleep again. He's currently in the crib sleeping well. I just hope I actually try all night instead of giving in. 

He's doing pretty well, though. DH had a couple of better days when I last worked. Still not his best, but better. Hopefully it means he's getting use to being without me. He's starting to be okay with being out of our arms for awhile now. Mainly just on the floor, which means we have to be right there, but sometimes will do the pack n play or rock n play. He's trying REALLY hard to roll back to belly. I don't think it will be long. 

O is still dealing with his break out. What his pediatrician called it was Dyshidrotic eczema. I've actually dealt with it before as well, but never lasted this long. Except on my feet and somewhat on my hands when I was pregnant with him. It's not curable, but it's not something that is generally always active. Read it could be associated to seasonal allergies so I wonder since it's Spring that it might be from that. Who knows. 

Everyone who talks about not seeing their baby's feet much because they're in sleepers and here I am.. with T generally in just a diaper or a onesie at most! I don't even do sleepers at night. He gets too hot generally. I do a long sleeve onesie generally with a light blanket just over his legs in a way he can't move it up over his head or a thin sleep sack if I think I can keep it chill enough. 

Slammer - Glad Jack is taking a bottle! It's a huge deal. I was really worried T would do what O did and refuse the bottle and not eat. Partly why I tried very early on and kept giving him one now and then. It was still rocky at first when I went back to work, but he is eating better. Not as much as if I was home, but an acceptable amount. 

Angel - Your routine sounds pretty good. I think before I tried anything like that I need to get T to start to fall asleep off the breast. I've been working with him some and need to get more consistent with it. I started trying because I want to make it easier for DH to get him to sleep. Currently he usually has to bounce him the entire time he's asleep. Which this could make it harder for me in the long run so I'm trying to nip it in the butt. He does sometimes fall asleep while he's holding and rocking him, though. He won't let us lay him down and pat him to sleep. His eyes shoot open like we betrayed him ha.. maybe down the road a ways. 

T won't be going to his own room till he's 1. I'm not walking into another room to feed him. If he's anything like his older brother he won't sleep all the way through the night until he's past 1. I know I'll run into problems with not being able to go back to sleep if I move too much. The crib will stay in our room, but I do plan to move it away from our bed sometime soonish. If I can get him to start sleeping decent in his crib with in the next couple of weeks when we move I'll put the front back on the crib. 

Ally - T is very alert and has been for awhile. It does help me to get him to settle if I can remove stimuli. Good luck on starting a routine! It is hard for me. I seem to always give somewhere. I'm not that strong willed I guess! 

Vrogers - Good luck on moving her out of your room! I couldn't do it..I did try with O, but I don't think I will with T. I just want to get him into the crib. 

No real plans for Easter. Just giving the boys their baskets. 

Newbie - Same as with Slammer.. I always had better luck than someone else getting my babies to latch to a bottle. I think smelling and feeling mom helps. 

With O I used a nipple shield and switched out half way through feeding. Worked. 

Lite - I hope Violet is feeling much better today! Poor girl.. I can't imagine her pain or how you feel. I felt sick to my stomach and still do from the time I accidentally held O up too high and didn't realize the fan was right above me.. ugh.. he wasn't very old either. DH brought it up on me a few times as a way to "get at me" and if looks could kill.. he only does it as a joke, but I get pissed every time he tries to use that on me. 

I need to stop here. T is asleep in the crib and O just went to sleep so I laid him down. So I need to go play Wall. Not that O is anywhere near him and I can see them on the monitor, but O moves fast when he's trying to find my body in his sleep. 

Oh, and real quick. O isn't getting therapy. It'll be too hard to get him started since we're moving and they don't work in that area. She also wasn't too concerned. He is a little behind, but since he's talking, forming sentences, and constantly learning new words he's alright. Suggested getting his hearing tested just in case and since it's free, but other than that it's all good. Just need to work with him more, which is hard with a baby in the mix.


----------



## AliJo

So, this morning I have the same stuff popping up on my hands that O has. Yay. Not. They really do itch like crazy. I've had them before so I'm sure he got it from me, but I hardly ever get a flare up from it.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - sorry you're not feeling well mentally. You have a lot going on, and I'm sure it's hard! :hugs:

Very glad T is getting better with your husband while you work. My DH is dreading my return to work!

I had to Google that form of eczema, but now that I've seen it, I recognize it. I had that really bad on my feet for a time when I was in middle school. Never knew what it was back then!

So did everything work out with the home inspection and getting agreement on what fixes were needed? 

AFM - had a good day today. DH was home most of the day - heading off to work shortly. We walked to a playground and DD had a great time. DH successfully gave Jack a bottle! I ran out alone to buy some little presents for the kids easter baskets. DD should be early to bed since she was up early. Only bad thing is Jack was snotty and congested last night and is runny today. Kind of already preparing myself to spend the night in the glider to keep him more comfortable.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Sorry Jack is all congested! It's the worst when they're babies since there is hardly anything you can do for them. I really hope he is getting better for DH and that it wasn't just luck. 

Home inspection went okay. We're definitely going to want to do some things, but they can be down the road. I'm okay with that. They did do pretty much everything we asked except replace the fans that were not working. No biggy as long as the appraiser doesn't demand they work. I feel that will be super dumb! The lights work, just not the fan itself. Something we can replace but if it hands to be done before we'll probably have to pay someone. 

I think the worst thing we'll have to do is update the electrical which can be expensive. We do know people who know all the codes and can do it, but I feel if we do that it will take longer. Not sure how we'll go about it yet, but again down the road. Renting can be so much less stressful! I've been lucky and had an awesome landlord, though. I'll prefer my freedom, though. 

About the eczema.. yeah I didn't know what it was called till they said it at his appointment. I've had it several times throughout my life. It already cleared up on my hands.


----------



## AliJo

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Easter! Going out to my Stepmom and Dad's place for dinner. DH works so won't be able to be there long. Suppose to be sunny all day, though. Which means O will get to play a lot outside and I think they're doing an egg hunt. 

O enjoyed his basket! Didn't get much, but enough. I got him a Little People's barn and he's enjoying that a lot. He loves putting toys through doors and windows. His breakfast might have consisted of mostly candy.. :dohh:. Ah well, he hardly ever gets candy. I'm proud of myself for that! :haha: 

T stared at his toy and reached for it a couple of tmies. O danced to T's toy. They're these toys that kind of looks like rattles, but they play music. If you hit one the music fades out and goes to the other one. It's cute and the music isn't obnoxious. Hoping when T starts to move it'll encourage him to try and get to the other one. That's mostly the point of it. I love the Fisher Price beats toy line. We have 3 toys out of it so far. Probably will get more as T grows. 

T is just waking up from a nap. Surprised he decided to go down for one a couple of hours after waking up. He was up for 3 before he did yesterday and only took 30 minutes. Then was up again forever with only another 30 minute nap. He was up from like 7 am to 4 pm with only a hour of sleep in that time. I was starting to lose my mind. He wasn't bad, but O started getting bad and I couldn't get T to sleep because of it. 


Also got some real crap news yesterday. DH's dad might have liver cancer. He has nodules on his liver and has had hep c forever which can increase your risk of liver cancer. We'll know for sure in the next couple of weeks. DH is really torn up about it. 

Then found out that a friend of ours that lives near his parents just lost everything to a fire. I was waiting for bad news #3. It can stay away. 

Anyways, better go tend to my children before one or the other starts to get angry. Right now.. well that ended quickly. While I now have T with me. O was entertaining him and all was good. Then O takes off.. he had put his sucker into T's mouth........ :dohh: T spit it out before I even could pull it out. Well Happy Easter from O to T I suppose..... Can't take your eyes off them for even a second I swear.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - that's good they fixed most of the things with the house. Fingers crossed everything is good with the appraiser and it all proceeds well. 

This was the first time we did anything for Easter for DD. We're not religious, so it didn't really occur to me to do anything before, but she was doing crafts at daycare and I figure all her friends will get baskets once she starts school, so I can at least do a basket. Got her and Jack a couple little toys and jellybeans. We got chocolate in the mail from DH's family. I hid a few plastic eggs for her to find too. Done!

So sorry yo hear about DH's dad and your friend! What terrible news all around! :(

AFM - I went ahead and slept in the glider with Jack last night...and slept six hours without waking! Went to bed around 10 and he woke around 4! Then he woke at 6:45 to eat and poop. DD had already come in at 6:30, eesh. So we all got up for Easter baskets and then DH went back to bed for a while.

Back to work tomorrow! Working from home though. We're going to try the day mostly as if I'm not there for DH, but I can help if he needs it at some point. I plan on going into the office on Tues.


----------



## newbie2013

We aren't doing anything we planned this weekend, but I'm getting quite used to that. My SIL and MIL are having a stupid fight which means MIL is reliant on us for pretty much everything, which is fine, except we both feel that SIL is being incredibly childish and selfish. She's not married and had zero responsibilities. Dh has me and now ds but he still has to deal with my MIL. We went and got her on Friday and we took her home today. It is bad enough that dh and I are dealing with ds without his elderly mother as well. At least dh and I talked a bit and he understands more about house I'm feeling. I had another anxiety attack on Friday, but it allowed us to talk and he now understands more if how I feel. What he doesn't get is that there is no quick fix. Him stepping up this weekend is only the start of what I need. One step at a time, I guess.

Thanks for the tips on getting baby to take a bottle. I'll pass them on. I'm just so thankful I got ds to take on early on and he's fine with it now. Pumping at work is going reasonably well.

Lit, oh my goodness! I hope she's doing ok.

Alijo, that's kind of like how I feel. I wonder if it is just because of three month of sleep deprivation? I hope you're doing better. :hugs:

Slammer - great news about dh and the bottle


----------



## newbie2013

Forgot to add, I use the Love To Dream Swaddle Up bag. He loves them. Sleeps soundly. They're just getting too short and will eventually get dangerous as he rolls more. My usual problem USD lack of alternatives where I live so my only option is to wean him off it. He slept for a few hours last night without it, but wouldn't settle tonight without it. I'll try him again after his first night feed. I've also started putting him to bed earlier because I calculated that he wasn't getting nearly enough sleep - barely 8-9 hours at night. Now he's getting 11-12, but waking twice instead of once. Pain for me, but better for him. Hopefully he'll soon be sleeping flirt liner stretches and going back to just waking once with an earlier bedtime.


----------



## newbie2013

Keep thinking of other things!

I've noticed in the last couple of days, his suck has become much stronger. He now takes much less time to feed than he used to. Thankfully, it doesn't hurt!


----------



## Angel5000

For those of you who have done this before, is it really common for babies to suddenly start nursing for much shorter times? Melody is nursing about 8-15 minutes every 3-3.5 hours, averaging about 10 minutes p/ feeding. Sometimes she'll eat as little as 5 minutes. She seems to be still gaining weight (using our non-scientific method of weighing her where I weigh myself and then weigh myself with her in arms and calculate difference) and she has regular wet diapers, but I worry that she isn't getting enough during the day. At night, from about 10pm on, she wakes about every 2.5 hours to feed and eats for about 10 minutes at a time (I'm full blown zombie mode most of the time). If she does take a bottle she will eat anywhere from 2 - 4.5 oz, depending on time of day and last feeding. 


Hope everyone has a lovely Easter! We don't usually do much but this year my sister and I decided to start doing an Easter Dinner tradition together. So we're making dinner and that's about it. We did make up a little Easter basket for Melody, which is just a few baby toys and manipulative things for her to play with. My family never did Easter baskets growing up but I thought it would be fun to do for M, even though she's not remotely old enough to enjoy it. :haha:


Hoping I can get M to get some decent sleep today. We did game night at my sisters yesterday and even though we brought the pack n play, Melody did not sleep so we left a little earlier than planned and then because she was overtired she didn't sleep well last night. She gets easily distracted right now, I think because she's just starting to notice all the things around her, and so when there were new people and sounds and things oging on she fought sleeping (even though bedtime at home is so simple), and then she kept waking every 10-15 minutes. At home the dogs can bark like crazy and the neighbors can be mowing grass and kids screaming and she sleeps through it, but at my sister's house a group of people talking even in normal voices from the other room and she wakes up! :dohh: We decided from now on that game night has to be at our house since she won't sleep at my sister's. At least until she can sleep a little easier outside of the structure I've created. 




Ali - I'm so sorry that you're not doing well emotionally. Take care of yourself, and seek out help if you need it. That's great that he's trying to roll back to belly! I think Melody is too. She keeps pushing with her legs so hard, but she doesn't have the skill so she ends up scooting herself in circles instead of actually getting herself turned over. :haha: 

It's so hard to move them from sleeping on the breast! Melody just sort of moved herself to that once she started to get a little more active and I started to try to feed her after naps so that she was more awake. Even if you can keep him awake for 2-3 minutes after feeding it will help him start to disassociate breast with sleep, but it is so hard to break! For the longest time I didn't even want to break it because it was such an easy way to put her down! 

I think I've decided that while I'll keep M napping in her own room, at night I will probably keep her in our room but in her pack n play until she drops her way early morning feed (somewhere in the 2-4am frame). I tried to keep her in her own room a few nights and she starts waking up every 30 minutes after the 10-11pm feed, I think it's because she expects us to be at least nearby and suddenly we aren't. In our room she at least gives me 2.5 hours of sleep between feeds usually. 




Okay I was going to respond more but M is having a really rough time staying asleep for this napa nd I need to go settle her (again). overtired baby didn't sleep well last night, and as a result is not napping well. vicious cycle.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - We're not religious either. I have someone call their baskets "Spring Baskets" I just see it as another reason to buy gifts, which I enjoy doing! If we had a house it would be for buying new outdoor toys for the most part. 

That's awesome that Jack slept so long! I bet he was exhausted from whatever bug he had. It's great that he was able to get some good sleep. Maybe it will help him get over it. 

Good luck with going back to work! I wish I had the option to work from home. Even with me just being in another room I'm sure DH would feel much more relaxed about the days he has to watch him.

Newbie - Sorry about your plans falling through. Don't worry.. I do it a lot myself. Now I just don't want to make plans because then I'm less likely to do something! Spur of the moment things seem to work better.. ha.. 

Glad your DH is starting to understand. Make sure you talk to him about things! I can be bad about just assuming that DH should know. Men can be so clueless sometimes! :haha: 

Yeah, I don't know what my deal is honestly. I get "enough" sleep. I think it's just everything going on. It's starting to take a toll on me and I'm so mentally exhausted. I need to take some mental time for myself. Not sure how, but I need to.



Tried to get some pictures of my boys. O didn't cooperate so none of him yet, but I got this little chub in a basket! 



I think the picture is working now.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Babies do get more efficient at nursing. Most likely she's just draining your breast faster. As long as she's having bowel movements and has plenty of wet diapers, she's good! 

He's really bad about waking himself up if I don't let him fall asleep on it. He'll be somewhat asleep and I'll take it and he'll start searching for it and turn into a cranky bottoms. I do need to work on it, though.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - yes, as Ali said, babies become more efficient eaters so they can just drain the breast a lot faster. I am sure that is the case for M now. I am looking forward to when V Is a little faster, although she isn't that slow either so I can't complain! 

Newbie - I am so happy you talked with your DH and he understood a bit. I hope he continues helping. That makes sense if you don't have much access to more sleep sacks where you live that you would have to wean him off them. Sorry there is family drama and that you are now having to take care of your MIL as well. 

Slammer - yay for a good long sleep for Jack! Woohoo. Good luck being back at work this week. That's excellent tomorrow can just be from home. Will you always be at the office after that, or are you able to work from home once or twice a week?

Ali - so sorry you were/are feeling down. Lots of hugs for you. I find there are times when it all becomes too much and it is hard to not feel down. I hope things calm down soon and that you start feeling more upbeat. That is both hilarious and scary that O put a sucker in T's mouth! Toddlers are such dangers. The other day, I caught Dd1 giving Violet a drink of water! Ugh!!! You really can't leave them alone for a second! 

That's such a scary moment with you forgetting how close the ceiling fan was to O. I can see why that would haunt you even now! Thankfully all is well. 

AFM - Easter with DH's family was tiring and overwhelming. I didn't really get to join in on any of the visiting because I was pretty much constantly feeding Violet, changing her, or putting her to sleep. I didn't even get to see dd1 do the Easter egg hunt with her cousins. Oh well. I didn't really feel like talking to people anyway. 

Today is my family's house and hopefully will be slightly more relaxing? But my parents always overstimulate poor V and she ends up overtired and stressed. We shall see...

I did lose 1.5 lb last week! It wasn't water weight because I lost an inch around my hips in that time! Of course, now with all these indulgent Easter dinners, I'll be lucky if I don't gain it back.

Violet is doing great, and her toes look much better. She will get checked by my doctor tomorrow as well.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- since I'm still anxious about getting out with L (although it is getting better as she's getting older and I feel a little more confident) we just ate a nice lunch at home! 
I hope gas drops help if y'all decide to use them! 
I'm sorry Easter was a bust for you, how disappointing. Too bad nobody could help you out so you could enjoy a bit more and see dd1 egg hunt. I hope it went better at your parents house! 
Congrats about losing weight, it isn't easy and every bit is an accomplishment. Good job! I need to chill out with the Easter candy! 
Good news about violet, I'm glad her toes are healing! 

Ally- we will need a monitor first and I'm not looking forward to it! It may be harder on me than her. Naps are so hit or miss it seems, some days like today she refuses to take longer than 30 min naps and only a couple times, and other days she'll get a 2+ hour nap and some 30-45 min ones. Seems like the days I decide I'll try to nap too she refuses! 
I'm also struggling with getting her to nap somewhere other than my chest. She sleeps great at night though. 
Good luck with the routine! I've read the main problem people have is inconsistency, which I'm sure I'll struggle with. Also ugh about the period. I just got done with my second. 

Angel- I hope the earlier wake ups are successful! I'm sure you'll definitely want to nap during the summer and holidays lol 
No that's a good suggestion with the nap routines! You may be on to something because we do have a pretty solid routine in the evenings so maybe she needs one during the day as well. I have read babies like routine. Thank you for the advice! 
As for the crib, I keep saying I want to try L in her crib for naps to start and get her more comfortable in her room, like you're doing. 
The new Easter tradition with your sister sounds lovely, I hope you enjoyed! It's fun to start new traditions. Sounds smart to move game night to your house, new surroundings definitely distract from sleep at least in my short experience! 

Slammer- thank you! I've read about the mattress on the floor thing, I think it's a Montessori style parenting? I'm sure not exclusively though. 
Early mornings + dh sleeping in would be tough for me! I hope it isn't too stressful or exhausting. 
Glad jack took another bottle! 
You are super mom for sleeping in the recliner for 6 hours! But 6 hours of sleep is great! I hope work goes well for you and everyone adjusts well. 

Ali- I'm sorry about the emotional funk, that happens to me a lot in the evenings. 
I hope O's eczema doesn't bother him much, poor thing. 
I usually have L in a footed sleeper at night and just a onesie or even just diaper during the day because she spits up so much, it's tiring to keep changing her. 
Thank you! I'm not sure how I'm going to take it, dh is ready to have her in there asap but I'm in no hurry especially since we don't have a baby monitor yet! 
I hope you guys had a nice Easter dinner! 
I'm really sorry about your dh's dad, I can't imagine, that's terrifying. And your friend, how horrible. You've definitely had more than enough bad news lately. 
Oh my he's so cute, that little baby chunk is adorable!! Is his hair red? 

Newbie- I'm sorry about the panic attack but glad you were able to have a talk with dh. I hope he understands and steps up and continues to help you, whatever that looks like for you guys. 
Glad Z is feeding and sleeping well! 

Afm- I'm sure I have talked about this a million times, but still going strong with the pumping and now actually pulling milk with the pump every time I pump even if just a few drops. I have almost 1 oz in the fridge I started Friday (hand expressing, I can get much more milk that way),which sounds pathetic but it's a lot for me! Once I get an oz I will replace an oz of formula with my milk and keep doing that. 
L sleeps really well at night, the past couple weeks she's started going down around 9:30-10 (although tonight was later because she barely napped today and was grumpy and over tired) and waking around 7:15-7:30. She seems to nap better on weekdays when there's not as much going on and I rock her, and she'll sleep for 2+ hours for at least one nap. I want to try her crib or pack n play for naps so I can actually get things done around the house and not be trapped under a baby. 
I think that's really all that's going on here lately, nothing too exciting! 
Thought I would include a little Easter picture of L! :) it's not one of the better ones because I was talking to her and not looking at the camera but it's the only one she somewhat smiled in. She's starting to be MUCH more vocal, she does this loud and long shriek thing where she opens her mouth wide and gets this serious look and just "ahhhhhhh" with different tones and such. Very cute and very loud!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3274.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Apple111

Hi all sorry not been in for a while it's been non stop since we came back from our little break. I have also been having difficukties with my teenager who informed me he is being bullied and name called .. Been really upsetting.. Happened b4 but I bought it had stopped.. :( 
I have tried to catch up but it's been difficult this week. I'll read through properly soon as I get chance. Annoyingly I tried to post in night and it some how lost it and didn't work and I was just too tired to start again. 

Lit- oh my goodness sorry u went through that with v must have been really scary. Glad she is doing ok now.. 

Ali- sorry u have been down hon. I hope u get some me time soon. It's so difficult juggling everything, especially with working and having more than one little one. U r doing amazing hon, im dreading going back to work.. Hope u feel better soon.. Pic is adorable !! I want to put ollie in a basket now lol.. My ds is same with pics never sit when u want then to ! Ha x 

Slammer- glad u got jack on bottle ok, n sorry u are going back to work :( glad u can do your first day at home. I really hope jack settles for your DH..hope he settles for u both soon in car seat and stroller ! X 


Vrogers what a little beauty ! X i do love the girly clothes x well done with the pumping, you sure have stuck at it really well :) ollie is getting a lot more vocal lately .. It's really cute :) 

Ally- hope u r doing ok, good luck with the routine. X 

Angel..the easter tradition sounds great. Hope u had a nice time x 

Newbie.. I have read back as far as I can , sorry u were having a difficult time but glad u have managed to talk with DH. As others have said I really don't think they get it at times and do need things spelling out. My oh is the same at times but I really don't think he means it its just he doesn't think like me. Particularly when settling ollie( not saying im always right haha) 

Sorry if I have missed anyone , I can hear the kids getting louder down stairs so beeter go see what's going on. 

In brief.. We r doing ok, farm stay was loverly . My ds got to to play with a little lamb all to himself for ages he loved it. Ollie is doing ok, getting very clingy with mummy which is difficult for oh as he really tries with him to settle him but ollie is having none of it then settled straight away as soon as I hold him ! Had a nice easter just us at home and did nice meal, ate lots of choc easter hunt and painted eggs. 

Again sorry if I missed anyone I will get back on when I can x


----------



## Ally2015

angel- thanks for advice, will start implementing things one at a time and be consistent with it :) once he wakes about 1, he then wakes roughly every 2 hours. I think it's partly habit, i used to feed him each time but now i try to skip a feed. 

slammer-thats great Jack is taking the bottle. That is an amazing stretch of sleep you got. Hope work goes well. 

ali- sorry you are feeling emotionally ill, sending you a hug. Crib sleeping is hard, honestly. I do really well first half of night second half, he just ends up in bed and i wake up with him there.We will get there! sorry about your FIL, but glad you had a nice easter.The picture is adorable!!!! he is soo cute and a lttle chubby boy!

newbie- glad you and dh had a chat and he is stepping up. sounds like baby z is getting a good stretch of sleep at night :) waking once is really good too. i still have 3/4 awakenings. 

lit- sorry easter wasn't so great, but glad V is doing well.

vrogers - at least you get some days with long naps, Isa's are all 30 mins just now. thats it. no more. but i know its not enough as he wakes in a bad mood and is tired and wants to go back to sleep. The pic is sooo adorable! she is so cute.
that is great about your milk.

apple- glad the farm trip was lovely!

AFM- well we made a few changes this weekend, i intended to start a routine but we used to weekend to start some changes and now im hoping from tomorrow i can start something more structured and consistent. So basically, ive stopped BF'ing during the day, and im giving Isa formula every 3 hours, he takes bottle really well now and has about 6 oz at a time. As a result i have broken the nursing to sleep habit. but his naps are rubbish, 30 mins in the crib, but hopefully once i can start being more regular with feeding times, his naps will also improve. His reflux is so much better, and sleeps on his back sometimes. So i shouldn't complain too much and he went through a few chages this weekend. fingers crossed this week wll be good. last week was tough with his short naps and the lack of routine was getting to me.

im taking him out soon, going to meet some friends for coffee which will be nice. Easte was quiet here, didn't do much. Had a long weekend with dh which has been nice.


----------



## Apple111

Managed to get back in and read through a little more.. Forgot to say earlier thanks all for the comments about ollies pic.. He is a little monkey ! X so smiley now.. Ds is a cheeky monkey at the min also.. Oh has this little discipline thing he tries to do with ds.. He did with his older children and it worked well, oh never shouts or raises his voice and the counting thing normally works ,but ds has his own ideas yesterday. I think he was bit hype on Easter eggs! lol..oh is really soft with ds but he has been pushing it a bit lately so basically oh will slowly count to 5 then ds will have to have time out or something if he doesn't stop being naughty ect .. So yesterday oh started to count to 5 when ds was ignoring us and ds started counting with him and then continued counting and when oh turned round ds just playing around through a ball of socks and it hit oh on back of head .. Honestly I nealy cried laughing but obviously trying not to let ds see. Oh was the same .. I think we were just both at the point where we had minimal mental energy left and was tired with being up in night.. Oh keeps saying ds is too cute to tell off n he doesn't want to upset him ! I said u will regret it in a few months .. Think we were just at that point were we thought whatever... there are worse things going ion in the world.. 

Slammer hope Ur day is going ok..

Ally hope your coffee with friend goes well. Glad you are getting out. I'm meeting a colleague this week and looking forward to it we always have a good laugh when we get together and it's nice to get an update of work lol x

Pomp- just read back sorry missed u b4, hope Jamie's sleep has settled for u.. Ollie sometimes sleeps for really long periods and it freaks me out. I have to go n check him. Hope he is settled for u now.. I'm with u on the warmer days it's nice to be able to get out and about. X 

Just having 5 with ollie asleep on my knee.. Sure won't last long, Lost another 1lb this am at slimming world then came home and are chocolate .. Better try and walk it off later !


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - thank you re: the weight loss. Oddly enough, I didn't even really have any Easter candy! We never bought any for our house (otherwise I am sure I would have devoured it) and there was only candy around for the kids, so I didn't really get any. It's actually a shame because I LOVE Easter candy! I am sure I can steal some from dd1's Easter basket yet. 

What an adorable picture of L! Thanks for sharing. That's great she is getting really vocal. Violet is constantly 'talking' to us and it is so cute. 
That's amazing she sleeps so well at night. I wouldn't personally obsess over the crib naps for naps, but if that would make your life easier, I hope you are able to get her to do better in the cribs for naps soon. My guess since she sleeps so well at night is that she will eventually handle napping without you no problem, but it might take longer. Nap sleep is different than nighttime sleep, and it is common to be able to do different things for nighttime sleep than day sleep since day sleep is lighter I think. TBH I doubt Violet will ever nap in her crib or bassinet until she's over 1 and then I will put her on a mattress on the floor as well. 

Apple - I am sorry your teenager is being bullied. That's horrible! Sorry Ollie is getting quite clingy as well. That's tough. Well done losing another pound. 

Ally - I am glad things are going well with formula during the day. You did a stellar job BFing through all those difficulties with mastitis. Hopefully naps will improve soon. I hope you enjoyed your coffee with friends. 


Ali - I think I forgot to comment on your picture, but that picture of T is adorable! Thanks for posting. 

AFM - not much going on today. Feeling large and flabby after Easter weekend. Took V to the dr today and she is healing well and we don't have to keep bandaging up her foot. I am now at my parents' house because my mom gets Easter Monday off work as well so she invited us for lunch, and currently I am sitting with sleeping Violet while dd1 hangs out with my mom.


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - sounds like the Easter day visiting in laws was quite full on and not particularly relaxing for you. I hope today at your mum's was better? And I hope your parents didn't over stimulate V too much?
Well done on the weight and inch loss!
Glad V's toes are getting better!

Apple - so sorry to hear your teenager is being bullied. That is one of worst nightmares for Anabella or Jamie :cry: How is the school? Are they or will they do much to stop it? well done on losing at sw :happydance:

vrogers - Wow, Lillian is such a great night time sleeper, you are very lucky! I am so pleased for you that the pumping you are doing seems to be working and you are getting a small stash together. If you keep it up, I am sure you will continue to get more .
Jamie is the same in the sense he settles quickly and easily in his cot at night time for sleep, I don't have to do anything. But during the day if we are home, I struggle to get him to sleep unless he is on me. We are out a lot though and in that case he sleeps very well in the sling or carry cot. I think it is pretty normal for them to be like that.

Ally - I hope the new routine goes well from tomorrow. I am glad his reflux is so much better, that must be such a relief! Sounds like he likes the formula. So are you still breastfeeding at night?

Ali - sorry you have a lot going on at the moment and you're struggling mentally :hugs: I know how tough it is to have so much on your mind. I have big issues with my mum which I don't really post about on here, but it's always on my mind and very draining and worrying. 
The pic of T is absolutely gorgeous!

AFM - Had a lovely Easter weekend. It's mainly been filled full of fun things for Anabella, but Jamie seems to have been pretty content tagging along! Friday we went to a local country club for Easter Egg hunts, music and dancing. We then went for a meal and had a walk along the beach. Saturday was a nothing day really, yesterday we visited my family and today I met a friend at a National Trust place called Kingston Lacy and we all done their Easter trail. It's been pretty nice :)


----------



## AliJo

Apple - That's funny about your DS. O often makes it hard to keep a straight face when we're trying to get something across to him. He knows he's funny and cute and it causes all sorts of problems! 

Great job on the weight loss! 

I'm surprised T handled being in a basket so well! He was almost too big for it. 

Ally - Thank you! He definitely is my little chub! I expect him to be chubby just like O was. O is all slimmed down now and I'm not use to it!

I thought about expressing and bottle feeding during the day to try and get T to start handling the bottle better and being away from me better. He still doesn't drink much when I'm gone. One day last week he only did 12 ounces during the whole 13-14 hours I was gone. 

Vrogers - Yes he does have red hair! Just like his daddy. It's definitely going to stay red and it's going to be curly. Probably curly like his brothers. At least I hope so! DH has super curly hair and you can't do anything with it when it's short. It's just a poof. He often has long hair but sometimes shaves his entire head. 

That's awesome that you're producing more! The fact that you went from none to where you are at now doesn't make it sound like a pathetic amount. You started over without the rush of hormones. 

She's so cute! Baby babbles are the best!

Lite - No worries! I talk a lot so it's hard to reply to everything I babble on about! 

Toddlers are super dangerous. It's insane! I'm always worried and constantly watching, but he still manages to do something here and there. Then I'm always afraid that in the split second I go to the restroom something will happen. I have jumped off the toilet pants half up to check on a suspicious noise.. wasn't anything to worry about. I feel like I need a camera on him at all times just so I can pee like a normal human!

So glad Violet is healing well! Later you can tell Violet the day that DD1 saved her toes, but for now it's best to try to put it behind you as much as possible while still being aware. Hopefully it just becomes second nature to check/clean toes so it's not a constant reminder.

Pomp - I have issues with my mother as well, but I pretty much cut her out of my life for the most part. It's done me a lot of good, not suggesting it, but sometimes you just can't keep people around. Most of my family doesn't understand. My uncle even asked at my grandmother's funeral if I patched things with my mother. Nope. I got the whole "Life is too short" lecture. 

Glad you had a great weekend! T was good when I was at my parent's. Ended up taking a long nap.. go figure. We're not home and THEN you decide to nap a long time and I have no where to put you down. 

AFM - We went out for dinner at my parent's place. Well O got to go around and pick up some eggs. I had to point them out most of the time. He didn't want to go looking, he would just grab them if he saw them. He wanted to run around and play more. I was in our car at one point and he climbed in. Well I had to pull him out screaming to even get him to try to look for eggs. Once he saw one egg he was over it. 

Then the food wasn't done until right when we had to leave. My father said to at least make a plate and take it and I told him no. It's so common for us to go out there and then have to eat and run. I'm tired of it so I just got angry and left. Soo.. other than candy I ate nothing yesterday. Except a few bites of the food I made O. Wasn't want I wanted and I was till sour over not being able to eat out there so I just didn't eat. Ah well. 

I ran to the store with T while O was napping with hubs. Expected him to wake up mad that I left, but I managed to get there and back before he woke. T was good pretty much the entire time, thankfully. He fell asleep on the way back so I just left him in the car seat which I never did with O. O wasn't as demanding when he was awake so I didn't mind as much if he woke. I just don't like to leave them in the car seats. So, I compromised with myself and will leave T as long as I have a pretty constant eye on him. Now he's awake as I typed that. 

Okay, now that I've been working on this all day I'm going to post it. T has been awake and down for another nap since my last paragraph!


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - glad you and DH talked. I hope you can continue to work on things and get back to a good place. Sorry you're having to deal with in-law drama right now on top of it all!

I tried the Swaddle Up with Jack and it didn't do squat, sigh. You're so lucky with only 1-2 wakings. Hooray for Z being able to eat quicker now!

Angel - yes, normal for M to become quicker at feeding. Those are pretty long stretches during the day She is probably making up for fewer feeds during the day by topping up at night - reverse cycling. It's common as they become more distracted during the day.

AliJo - cute pic of T! What a chunker!

Literati - I'll be teleworking two days a week...honestly I don't know if it's better or worse for DH to have me home, but not participating/helping.

Sorry Easter was draining. I can totally understand! So glad Vs toes are healing well!!

Vrogers - yes floor beds are part of Montessori, but I just do it to make it easy to feed to sleep and roll away, while making it relatively safe (baby won't fall out of a high bed if I'm not there). Worked great with DD. Dude I'm starting to think sleeping in the glider is better than the bed! I wake up less sore! Not very convenient for getting away from Jack at any point though

I officially hate you for how well L sleeps! Jk jk, hehehe. But for reals, why can't I have one of these good sleepers?

What a pretty little thing she is!

Apple - oh no...sorry to hear about your teenager being bullied! Sorry Ollie is clingy to you...I'm right there with you, but he's gonna have to get used to Dada now that I'm back to work!

Ally - hope you see improvement with Isas naps. Glad he's adjusting to formula well! Agree with Lit, you should be proud of your BF journey with the mastitis struggles you had! Hope you enjoyed your coffee date.

Pompey - sounds like a fab Easter weekend!

AFM - teleworked today. Had technical difficulties at first, but resolved in a few hours. I did get DD dressed for the day, but DH did the rest. I slept in the glider, so when I got up I gave him to DH and they went into the old rocker/recliner..not for long before DD got up. DH didn't have the best day, but not a total disaster either. He was just too tired having only gotten two hours sleep after working the night before. Will be exhausted tomorrow too because he's closing tonight. And I'm going into the office tomorrow so he's really on his own. Ill be out of the house by 6am. Will be tough on him!

I'm really losing it in the evenings the last couple nights. Just so sick of Jack needing so many naps and having to carry him for all of them. I did put him down for one this evening (first time in god knows how long). Spent 30 minutes to get him down for only a 20 minute nap! Waste of my damn time! Then bouncing him around for ages less than an hour later because he was tired again but wouldn't drop off completely. So over it! I honestly keep saying I hate this I hate this I hate this and thinking we should not have had another kid! I know it will all be fine once he's older but god I hate this stage!! I loved the stage of life we were at with DD. I miss how fun and easy it had gotten with her before I got pregnant. :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I also find it a complete and utter waste of time to try to get them to sleep in the bassinet. Whenever I try it with Violet, it is also 30+ minutes getting her to sleep/deep enough sleep...only to get a 20 minute nap if that. It isn't worth it at all. Might as well just hold them so they can actually be well-rested, and you can at least read/watch tv/go on your phone. I'm sorry you are hating this stage so much. It definitely sounds like you're not a baby person! It's a good thing you know it will get better eventually. Now that you're back at work, at least you will get a break from putting him to sleep constantly, and time will probably go even faster. Hang in there! 
That must be hard on your poor DH getting so little sleep when you work. I could see it not being all that much better for your DH if you are home but can't really help. Do you have a separate office in your house that you spend the day in? 

Ali - that's good you were able to just let T stay asleep in the car seat after your errand trip. I am sure it's fine with you keeping a close eye on him.
I'm sorry Dinner with your parents didn't go very well (or even involve actual dinner)!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- thank you! :) the mastitis was awful. i am feeling flabby too, eaten so much the last few days. Really glad V is feeding well.

pomp- yup i am BF'ing at night. Yeah he seems to like the formula, its a goats milk one and he likes it warm. Sound slike you have had a lovely easter weekend- i am glad :)

ali- i guess T makes up for it once you are back. Sorry the dinner at your parents didn't go so well..

slammer- this stage is sooo difficult... but like you said, it will get easier and more enjoyable...

afm- don't have much to update really. Isa woke at 7.30am, and i gave him a bottle at 8am, and now he is napping. I know it will be a short one, so thought i would quickly come online .

Question- when are you going to introduce solids? i want to start before 6 months. x


----------



## Apple111

I will be introducing basic porridge once a day to start with in next few weeks probably. Always done around 4 months and im on my 4th and always been fine. Just Little bits very thin made with his milk x I can only speak for my experience but i did baby led weaning with ds.. Won't be doing it this time. I used to spoon feed my elder children and they fed ok and still eat a good mixed variety of foods.. Ds was and still is really fussy so will be going back to spoon this time. After o let ds feed himself he just totally refused spoon for everything..Just personal preference, my friends little boy was ok but ds kept putting too much food in and it used to panic me and half ended up on floor and way. I'm not bothered about the mess just be nice to get some in tummy lol and I just think u can disguise veg n stuff with spoon fed :) 

Just had funny moment.. Got ds a drink in his plastic cup and stood for about 10 seconds holding it for him to take from me then realised I was stood in front of pram and trying to hand it to ollie lol.. Very advanced my 13 week old ha .. Ollie was just staring at me as if I was daft smiling :dohh::dohh:..


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - ugh, you know my struggle! It's really not fair to get cursed with two bad sleepers, is it? I dunno, it's not that I dislike the baby stage so much in general, but that it's just so much harder with DD to care for (as you know!). I did relish her as a baby, but I'm not feeling the same way this time. I can't just plunk down on the couch for hours. If he won't be put down for a sleep I have no choice but to carry/wear him, and even with a good carrier it's really tough on my back/neck after a while. I'm going to be broken by the end of Jack's infancy! 

Yes, it will be quite hard on DH on Mondays and Tuesdays when he closes on Sun and Mon nights. He survived it with DD, but he says now that there are months of her infancy that are just a haze to him because he was so sleep deprived. We kept her home until she was almost a year, but I don't think DH is going to last that long this time. He wants to send him to daycare when DD starts preschool in Aug or Sept.

I work in the basement, so I'm out of sight, but I can still hear everything going on upstairs. Plus have to come up for food and drinks, etc.

Ally - I won't introduce solids until after 6 months. That's current guidelines, whether on breast or formula. Plus there are physical readiness factors that you're supposed to look at - the ability to sit up unsupported, they should lose the tongue thrust reflex, and be able to indicate when they're full/don't want anymore. I started some solids at 6 months with DD, but she had little interest. She didn't even sit unsupported until 8 months old. She was really nearly a year before she took much interest.

Apple - interesting the different outcomes with your kids and food. I don't do the full "Baby Led Weaning" in the sense of no spoon feeding. I just do it in the sense of following baby's cues on whether they are ready/willing to eat. I spoon-fed DD for a long time, but she still didn't take much to food for quite a while. She ate a range of things from 1-2, but got picky after that and is still not great.

Too funny you trying to hand a cup to Ollie!

AFM - tried to roll away from Jack this morning at 5am to get ready. He was deep asleep, yet still woke within 2 minutes. Had to pick him up and give him to DH, who had to bounce him a bit before they could get back into bed asleep. I got ready and then came back to feed him right before I left. Not sure what happened after I left. I hope he went back to sleep for a bit for DH. Will have to catch up on how the day went for them when I get home...or rather after DD's dance class. I need to rush home in time for DH to go get her and take her to class, so I'll see them after that.

At least I got out of the house on time, didn't forget anything I needed (like pump parts), and got to work nice and early without hitting any traffic!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I hopened your first day back in the office is going well. How does it feel to be completely away? With O I had horrible anxiety and felt like cap every time I was awah. I'm not finding it to be the case with T. I still miss him and would rather be home but I'm not anxious and making myself sick over it. 

Apple - I may start some cereal at 4 months. I won't do it daily. I did it with O and just kind of played with the idea of food till he was 6 months then he was eating baby food like a champ.

I liked your story! That's funny. 

Ally - I'll start cereal at 4 months. But I won't make it like 3 times a day every day type of thing. Once a day here and there and gradually increasing. Probably start peaches and what not by 5 months. With O we just played around with the food till he was 6 months and then he was eating 3 times a day by then. 

Okay I gotta cut this short. I'm pumping and nothing else going on so I figured I would reply some. Try to catch up more later.


----------



## pompeyvix

slammer - hope your first day back in the office went well and your DH coped ok. I can only imagine how hard it must be for him when he closes. I feel exhausted just thinking about it!! I totally get the baby stage is harder this time round when you already have a child. Anabella is pretty independent and can do a lot of things herself but I find I can very rarely play with her anymore which makes me sad (even though I don't enjoy it). Jamie is struggling more with day time naps unless we are out. He can't seem to drift off easily like he can at night and I normally end up holding him until he is in a deep enough sleep to be put down. But he won't sleep as long at home and cries a lot more from overtiredness :(

Ali - Sounds like a stressful dinner at your parents house! sorry you didn't get to eat, that is crap.

Ally - Like Slammer, I wont be introducing solids until at least 6 months, as per the guidelines. Anabella wasn't even that interested at 6 months and didn't swallow anything for ages. We did BLW and will be doing so again. To be honest, I find weaning long winded, time consuming and messy. I am certainly in no rush to start! I know for some babies with reflux, Dr's will sometimes recommend early weaning. 

Apple - the comment about the cup made me laugh!

AFM - I spent the day looking after my friends 6 year old and we went out for the day at a local place to us. It was a nice day but I think Jamie is going through the 3 month growth spurt. He was cranky today and gulped down two 4oz bottles within 30 mins of each other at bed time!
Today is national primary school allocation day in England. We found out we got our first choice for Anabella and I am so pleased. I shed a few tears as I can't believe my little girl will be at school in just over 4 months.


----------



## Apple111

Hi pomp, I didn't realise your little girl was going to school in September so is my ds.. We got 1st choice as well !! .. So relieved :) he has a little graduation at nursery I'll be in floods !! I'm just like u can't believe my little man is going school .. :( I really want to try and for do as much as I can with him and do nice things before he starts..

Slammer- sorry jack is being little monkey needing to be held all the time..,ollie wasn't doing too bad but last few days he is getting a bit wise.. Really plays up for oh, today was just with ollie and ds and he cried every time I put him in pram, chair , play mat ect.. Soon as I picked him up he started smiling ! Used to go down awake .. Now no chance of that either.. I was saying to oh i think the light nights are making a difference as the room used to be dark when i put him down..think j need some blackouts for windows. Ds has some.. I'm with u in wishing he was at age to play with toys lol .. 

Just wondering .. Are people doing lots of tummy time ? Ollie hates it and just gets stressed..


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - I felt fine really being at work. Just a little worried about how DH was coping while being tired. I didn't feel too bad about leaving DD when I went back to work either. At least leaving a baby with my husband is much more reassuring than leaving them with a daycare. It was nice to get away and have adult conversation. I feel kinda bad...nearly everyone I talked to got the full rundown of how exhausting and hard Jack is, lol! They must all think I'm a terrible mother now to be griping about my baby so much, hehe.

Pompey - yes, it's sad when you can't play with the older one as much anymore. Funny you say you don't enjoy it...I probably don't much either. I'm not very inventive with play ideas, so I'm just like "Umm...playdough? sandbox? That's all I got for ya, kid!" That sucks Jamie is harder with sleep at home, but at least going out and about is easy for you and him if he sleeps well and doesn't fuss! Glad Anabella got into the school you wanted! I can't imagine how I'll feel when Ava goes off to Kindergarten. Even just preschool will be a bit of a change next fall from her daycare.

Apple - glad you got your first choice of school too! Sorry Ollie was tough yesterday. Those days are soooo draining when you can't put them down without them crying!

Jack will do a bit of tummy time now and then. I don't even think to try most days. He has to be freshly rested for it and it only lasts maybe 5 mins. But he is so strong I don't feel he needs it. He's trying to roll back to front and if I prop him up somewhere he is trying to sit upright. It's crazy. I'm sure he will be ahead of my DD with his milestones.

AFM - I got home just in time yesterday to theoretically relieve DH of Jack and have him go get DD from daycare and take her to dance class. But he was looking so exhausted that I sent him to bed. Grabbed Jack and went to get DD myself. Thankfully Jack wasn't too bad in the car, and just napped in the carrier during dance class. Chipotle is right next door to the studio so we grabbed dinner to bring home. Managed to put away my pumped milk and clean all the bottles and pump parts while Jack lounged in his bouncy seat. Woke DH after he'd had a 2.75 hour nap and he was a cheerful man after some sleep and dinner! Felt very accomplished for myself! DH said Jack was good for him yesterday. Ate and slept well and didn't cry much. Just still exhausting since he was running on little sleep. Hoping they have a good day today after he got a good night's sleep last night.


----------



## danser55

Hi
Remember me? I'm back to work now after my maternity leave. I hate the US maternity leave I wish it were longer.

We have a nanny staying with Emi while I work. She has been doing well, sleep is pretty good. She will be 6 months old next month. She smiles and babbles away, is almost rolling over. She eats cereal and in a few weeks will start some regular foods too. I am so in love with her, I love watching her grown and learn. 

I'm trying to catch up and read, hopefully with work I get more computer time and time to join in again.


----------



## newbie2013

Danser! Great to hear from you! So pleased Emi is doing well. Totally agree about sorry maternity leave - it is awful. So wish I had had more time at home too.


----------



## vrogers

Thank you ladies for all the compliments on the picture of L! I definitely know how lucky we are to have a good sleeper, from what my dad tells me I was the same way (still am ha!) so I assume she got it from me. The 4 month sleep regression will be extra hard on me if it's worse than how she was as a newborn! 
I did read back on everything I missed but only have a few mins so will reply to today's posts-I apologize ahead of time, for the short and crappy post!! I'm going to try to do better about coming on more often! 

Slammer- very sweet of you to let dh take a nice long nap! Hopefully he felt nice and refreshed/renergized after! 

Danser- of course we remember you! Our maternity is definitely crap, I'm sorry you're hating being back to work. Holy moly, I can't believe she is about to be 6 months. So glad you are both doing well, we would love to have you join in as regularly as you can! :)


----------



## Ally2015

apple- that is a funny story about your ds, thanks for sharing. We do tummy time maybe once a day. 

slammer- Glad work was ok, its funny how you sent your dh to bed haha. You did a lot there with sorting dinner , taking dd to dance class etc. good work!



ali- isa is 4 months on sunday, we want to start introducing some solids soon, just a little bit

pomp- that does sound like a growth spurt! im so glad DD got into the school of your choice, you must be so proud :)

danser- SO nice to hear from you!! Glad Emi is doing so well.

afm- been doing a routine with Isa this week. His naps are still 30 mins but i have just accepted it haha. But he has a feed every 3 hours, and then some playtime before he gets tired. I put him in the crib for all naps. I am hopin the naps lengthen. We are going to get a mobile for his crib, maybe that will help him fall back to sleep.

going to visit a friend later with Isa, really looking forward to it as i have hardly been out the house and im getting cabin fever.


----------



## slammerkin

danser - welcome back! That's crazy Emi is almost 6 months old! So glad to hear she is thriving now. I'm just back to work after only 12 weeks off. The US sucks!

Vrogers - I was a terrible sleeper according to my parents, so I suppose it's karma for me to get bad sleepers in my children. Womp womp. :( 

Ally - enjoy your visit with a friend! It's good to get out when you can.

AFM - DH and Jack had a good day yesterday. Drank his bottles easily and dropped off to sleep easily with a little bouncing. DD put up a fight about taking bottles for a couple months - she would take them, but not without some struggle, so it's nice to have Jack take them easier now that he's used to it. DH even took him out to Costco and bought groceries, so a successful day. And he was apparently not too bad in the car, so woop! God, I would be sooooo grateful and happy if he is finally getting used to the car!

DH is covering for someone tonight at work, but will have Sunday off in exchange. Maybe we can do something fun as a family on Sunday!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I won't be introducing solids until the recommended 6 months either. Like Pompey, I find solids a HUGE hassle. It's actually my least favourite part of the baby phase. But I hope introducing some solids goes well for you. 

Ali - how are you doing? Are you still feeling pretty down? 

Apple - Violet hardly gets any tummy time. I don't have much time for it anyway, but whenever I put her on her tummy, she just rolls onto her back..so there's really no way for me to 'force' her to have it anymore. 

That's interesting Baby Led Weaning didn't go well for you. I ended up doing a combo with my dd1. I would feed her a bit of puree, and then let her play with/self feed some finger foods as well. It worked okay for me. I was stressing about her not getting ANYTHING at first, so the bit of purees for a bit set my mind at ease. 


Slammer - It's definitely way harder the second time around, and there isn't the luxury of sitting around the entire day and lounging (which I did enjoy)! 
That is good Jack will at least take the carrier (although I know it's not that comfortable to wear all the time). Violet loved my wrap at first, but now she will not stay asleep in it. I'll pace the house for what feels like an hour for her to finally nod off, and then if I break my constant march back and forth through the house, she instantly wakes up and is done for. So frustrating! So wearing her is now off the table for me. I am looking forward to when she is old enough for my Ergo. I have a feeling it will be a bit comfier for her to have her arms and legs free, and perhaps she'll tolerate it for longer periods then. I'm sorry your poor back and neck are so sore from the carrier. It is a shame you aren't able to treasure Jack's babyhood like you did with dd1. Perhaps you'll find that the older baby stage (6 mo+) is a lot more enjoyable and you'll be able to treasure it! Who knows. :) 

That would be hard to hear everything going on while you're trying to work! I'm so glad your dh's day went well yesterday! Woohoo! That's awesome if Jack at least takes a bottle better than your dd ever did. There had to be SOMETHING about him that was easier than her. ;) I hope you're able to do something fun as a family on Sunday.

I'm glad the adult conversation at work was nice. I definitely find that to be a perk of working (that, and finishing a cup of coffee while it's still hot)! I mostly prefer to be home, though. 

Pompey - I also find introducing solids time consuming and messy. What a chore! I took ages to give my dd1 a full 3 meals because I just couldn't be bothered. After all, "food before 1 is just for fun"...or so they say...so I took advantage of that while I could.

Sorry Jamie was cranky the other day. I'm happy for you that Annabella got into the school you wanted! That is so crazy she will be in school soon. I often sit and feel a bit sad to think dd1 will be in school in a few years. They grow up way too quickly.

Danser - Of course we remember you! I'm so happy you were able to check in. That is absolutely tragic that your maternity leave is over and that you are feeling sad about being back at work. I can't even imagine going back so soon. I sure hope things turn around in the US soon and that you'll be able to get longer maternity leaves. I can't believe Emi is already close to 6 months! Wow, that went fast! Sounds like she's doing just great! That's nice you have a nanny! I hope she is working out well. 

Vrogers - That definitely sounds like L got her love of sleep from you! The funny thing is, I don't know where my kids got to be such bad sleepers. I have always loved sleep. As a baby, I slept through the night at 3 weeks old! I have continued to love sleep my entire life, and have always needed more than average to feel well rested. Not sure why my babies are such sleep haters (well, to be fair, Violet does need a fair amount of sleep, but just has to be attached to me to be able to do it). DH wasn't a bad sleeper either, so it doesn't make much sense. 
I think you mentioned you were in school right now. Have you still be doing courses and studying this whole time? Or did you take a break? I can't imagine doing schoolwork with a baby! 

Ally - I'm glad you have a routine going for Isa. Those 30 minute naps sound rough. I do hope they lengthen for you eventually. Do you put him down once he is in deep sleep, or does he fall asleep in his crib? Just curious! Hopefully he will get so used to his crib that his naps will eventually length. I hope you enjoy your visit with your friend. I understand the cabin fever so much! 

AFM - Things are going fairly well. On Monday night, Violet gave me a very unpleasant surprise by needing not one, but TWO diaper changes in the middle of the night (I believe the antibiotics bothered her tummy a little bit). The first one was at 2 am, and I ended up being awake for 5 HOURS STRAIGHT after that! Goodness, I hate that I am so prone to insomnia. Anyway, I finally fell back asleep after that, so when my alarm went off to get ready for my fitness class, I just kept pressing snooze until it was 5 minutes before I should have been leaving for the class. Needless to say, I skipped class that day. Felt like quite a failure because of it, and regretted it immediately because my dd1 woke up right after I cancelled. I probably should have just gotten ready really quickly and gone 20 minutes late. 

DH and I took the girls for a nice walk to the park last night, and dd1 had a grand ole time running around there. Things seem to be going more smoothly these days, and I feel less stressed in general even though Violet is more and more dependent on me for sleep. I do find she is getting slightly more predictable with her naps. They are still all over the place, but she seems to be taking only 4 naps, and then stays awake a good 2 hours before bed, which is actually easier and more manageable for me. 

This afternoon we are going to my friend's house and going to take the kids outside to play. We are hoping they will just run around and let us sit and relax!


----------



## AliJo

Work was work. Tired and sore which is the normal. I think I hurt from more than just co sleeping. I think our bed is junk. Waiting to get a new one so we can get a really good one. Plus with my back and hips out of alignment I'm sure it doesn't help. Whine whine!

Went and looked at a daycare center today. It will be waaay too much. Basically if I used them to work full time.. I'd lose that money to daycare :dohh: so instead I'm talking to a lady that is open every day of the week. Hoping she is a perfect fit for us. Will only cost a half of day's worth of work if we need her for 3 days. We should only need her for three days every other week at most. So, much more affordable! I did really like the director and everything at the center. O really liked it there. It's not worth the money, though. I need more money in my pockets (ha more like for bills!). Our debt is too high from both of us going to school and then we have a car payment, soon a house payment. DH's credit card isn't bad, but I want to get it down a little. Which won't take much. 

The appraisal on the house will come through tomorrow. Bit nervous about that. 

Appears that O's hands have cleared. Mine have not. 

T is doing well. Had a massive blow out on the mamaroo. I JUST cleaned it. So glad it cleans really well! I was worried since it has a lot of white. The fabric must be pretty stain resistant because it all comes out. 

Both boys are asleep so I'm going to try to reply and catch up best I can. 

Lite - I'm feeling alright. Still not the best, but I'm trying to get a grip on it. Thanks for asking. Life just needs to chill out for awhile so I can recollect. At least it isn't from the boys but I feel it affects how I handle them. Definitely haven't felt like mother of the year. I'm too quick to snap again. I hate it. 

I'm sorry about the insomnia. It always hits me when I have to work. I generally don't even get 5 hours of sleep before I have to work. Glad you got to get out and enjoy a walk. I really need to start taking the boys.

Slammer - Glad your DH had a decent day with Jack. I wish T would get better. My DH says he must sense when I get home because he stops crying every time I come home so I never see it. 

Ally - T has a mobile in his crib. He likes it but hasn't helped him fall asleep yet. I try to run it while I'm putting him to sleep (the music or sounds) so that when he lays down it's still going and maybe he will transition easier. It does help get him ready for sleep, though.

I'm kind of excited to introduce solids. I don't know why. I guess I'm hoping it will make DH's days a little easier. I expect him to still take awhile to really take to food. 

Danser - I think about you often! I know I haven't messaged you in awhile. I was thinking not too long ago about how you almost have a 6 month old! Emi sounds like she's doing so well! Definitely sounds like she's where she should be! I know premature babies can sometimes take awhile to catch up to their similar age group, but it sounds like she'll be pretty close and catch up sooner rather than later! So glad you posted!

Slammer - Ha! I do think everyone expects to hear the whole "Yes she/he's the perfect baby!" and just expect the usual exhaustion etc. I've had so many people ask if he sleeps through the night. I'm always baffled that they would even think it's a thing at this age. I don't even feel it's possible because I know I'd never get that lucky! 

Those talking about school.. I totally forgot that O could start 3 year old preschool this year. Oh well.. I'm not even moved yet. I don't know. I guess I could look into it. 

Pomp - It's always stressful out there! Oh well, it is what it is. 

Sorry if I missed something big. I really need to get off and get to bed. Going to try to move T to his crib. He doesn't have long sleeves on so hoping he doesn't get too cold. If he does he'll definitely be in bed with me.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- ugh I'm sorry about the 30 min naps! L has days where she won't nap longer than 30 min but she generally takes longer naps, seems like it depends on how early she woke up and how well she slept and whatnot. 
Hopefully the mobile helps! 
Also hope you have a fun time with your friend

Slammer- hopefully the sleeping gets better as they get a little older! teenage years I'm sure...seems so far off haha 
Yay for having Sunday off, you guys should definitely do something fun!
Im glad to hear the car rides are getting better, maybe there's a light at the end of the tunnel for us...I've tried toys hanging on the seat where she can see, a mirror, all kinds of diff music, white noise, paci, nothing really helps. 

Literati- it's weird how the sleep thing works! Seems like most babies take awhile to sleep through the night. I'm nervous if we have a second because L has been such a good sleeper that she's set a high standard ha! 
I am still taking classes, I regret not taking this semester off but am definitely taking summer off when I normally take a class or two over summer. I end up just doing my classes on Sunday's since weeknights are so hectic. 
I don't blame you for skipping the class. Sleep is important too! 
So glad you are feeling more confident as everyone settles into a routine! Slowly getting "easier" here too. It really does take time to adjust to a new family member, they change everything and just flip things all around. 

Ali- I'm sorry you're so sore, that makes everything all the more difficult! I don't blame you for not going with the more expensive daycare-it's hard when you want the best possible care for your babies but then that means even more money. I hope you find the perfect affordable fit! 
Good luck on appraisal, let us know how it goes! 
Gotta love blowouts. We don't have any extra fabric on our mamaroo so seems like it'd be a pain to clean. 

Since we've mentioned solids, and I know I'll talk to her ped about this when it comes up, but dumb question...when you introduce solids do you do less formula/breastmilk, and how would you know how much less? I was wondering that recently!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - omg that sucks about V and the wrap. Jack does that sometimes too - I dare to stop for a minute to try to eat or drink something and he starts fussing again! I have an Ergo too that I'm waiting for Jack to grow a bit more to fit into. He fits well in my Beco though. A Mei Tai is highly adjustable and cheaper if you want to try something that would let her arms and legs be out. I just pulled mine out for the first time in a while last night and was surprised how comfy it was for a change from the Beco.

I know, right? Jack HAS to be easier in some tiny respect! Come on baby, show me what you can do! lol

I definitely would rather have an extended maternity leave if I could! 

Oh, that is rough that you were up so longer after changing V in the night! I would have totally skipped the exercise class too!

Glad things are getting a bit smoother and V is becoming more predictable!

AliJo - I bet the combo of work, co-sleeping, and a bad mattress has you very sore! I hope you get a good mattress soon. I don't even know what kind of mattress I need. I'm always uncomfortable no matter what kind it is. We have soft memory foam. DH would prefer a firm mattress but I ache soooo bad if I sleep on a hard bed.

Daycare centers are expensive for sure. I'm glad you have another option that will work instead. 

I know, it's lame how people always ask about sleep. Though really, what else is there to ask about a baby? All they really do is eat and sleep and fuss, so....yeah. lol. But yeah I feel bad that I'm not just gushing about how wonderful he is and how much I love him. I'm too honest I guess!

Vrogers - ugh, that sucks you've tried so many things for L in the car with no success. Honestly I haven't tried much, lol. He doesn't take a paci all that well, definitely not well enough to keep it in his mouth for any length of time on his own. 

No, you don't reduce breastmilk or formula when you start solids. Solids should supplement, not replace their milk. Always offer milk/formula first until 1 year old.

AFM - DH's day was harder yesterday. I guess that's how it is, no two days will be alike. I'm "working from home" today. I got up later and have handled Jack for a couple hours while DH rested on the couch and half took care of DD. Honestly I don't have enough work to do, so I can get away with messing around for a while.It's hard to make myself do work when I'm at home, lol. Now I have Jack strapped to me sleeping while I type this and DH is taking DD to daycare.

Oh, forgot to mention Jack has been in size 3 diapers for a couple weeks now! Such a big boy. 

We slept in the bed for the first time in a few nights last night. It was nice. I think my milk supply is finally settling down a bit. It was often too much for him to be able to nurse laying down because he'd be drowning. Last night I was able to nurse him each time he woke while laying down without him choking or spitting up. That makes a big improvment to my nights!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - T has gone through a whole box of 3s already and is on his second. He loads them fairly quickly but they still fit well so he's not quite ready for 4s but I think next box will be 4s. 

Glad you're able to nurse laying down! Seriously is one of the best ways to nurse in my opinion. Don't have to hold them and can relax a bit. 

Yeah I guess there isn't much to ask. But they always ask if he's sleeping through the night. I just stare at them a minute and say "I wish" ha. The lady at work who has a baby a couple days younger than T sleeps most of the night. She's not as alert as T, though. 

Full time at the daycare center would have been 345 dollars. If DH steps up once more it would be fine. Still expensive bit we could justify it to an extent. But I'll only be paying 60 - 120 a week with this lady. 

Vrogers - What slammer said is right. Although, once O hit 6 months he was being fed solids before breastfeeding or bottle. He never refused the milk or ate less when I did that. Doesn't mean T will be the same. O had a good routine at that time. 

No news on the house yet. 

T took a 1.5 hour nap in the pack n play. That was a first. I think it helped that O and I played in his room. 

T also rolled back to belly today! He also hasn't been wanting to roll belly to back so I tried tummy time and he flipped over instantly so I guess he's just bring lazy when he won't do it and just screams.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - well done on T rolling back to tummy! He is definitely early on that one. I think it's normal for them to stop rolling tummy to back when they are working on the opposite skill. I remember dd1 did that and I was worried she had forgotten how or something. But as soon as she had mastered back to front, she went back to rolling both ways again. 

That's amazing he napped so long in his pack n play! These babies are all so different. And yeah, it would be pretty surprising if he slept through the night already, although it does happen! I don't know why everyone keeps asking you that. 

Is that daycare cost for one child or two? I am so dreading paying for daycare for two kids when I go back to work. I will be working for very little money, but still just enough that it will still be worth it to work. 

Slammer - wow, I hadn't realized you still weren't able to nurse lying down! That is what makes co sleeping so much nicer for me because I literally don't have to get up at all (unless a freak diaper change incident happens). I sleep while feeding and that's how I survive! So I am so happy to hear you can finally lie down and nurse too! That's great that your supply has settled down enough. My let down seems to have settled down as well. V used to choke and sputter during my let down but she doesn't anymore! Small victories.

Good to know about the different types of carriers. Thanks. Sorry your DH didn't have as good of a day yesterday. That's nice you were able to spend some time with Jack this morning while "working." I know just what you mean about not having enough to do so being able to waste a bit of time. I don't even know how I would get anything done working from home if the kids were home! I wish you could have had an extended maternity leave as well. I doubt anyone judges you for being honest about Jack. You can't help it he is such a hard baby! 

VRogers- you are right that a new family member sure flips things around! Wow, good for you still managing school with a baby. Does that mean you are taking the course online or by correspondence? That is good you're able to complete it on weekends when your DH is home and you have fewer distractions. 

AFM - I have to go to the pharmacy today because I realized this weekend that they had given me the generic brand instead of synthroid a while back! It doesn't sound like a big deal, but there is actually a significant difference in doses between brands for this medication, and I had a note on file to always give me actual synthroid. I am frustrated that they would make this mistake (and extra annoyed that it took me so long to realize). I am wondering if this is part of the reason it is taking me longer to lose my weight. I hope switching back to the actual brand will help me lose weight faster, although I might just be dreaming about that. It might just be that I have a crappy metabolism now from having two kids (and keep eating fast food)! 

RE: the babies in size 3 diapers - Wow, Violet only just switched to size 2 diapers a couple weeks ago I think! However, I think I'm going to have to switch Violet to 3-6 month clothes this weekend! It seems like just yesterday that her 0-3 mo clothes still had plenty of room, but the last few days I have noticed she is getting too long for all of them! I am happy at least that she has stayed in this size for so long. My dd1 was in 3-6 mo clothes by 6 weeks because she was so long!


----------



## newbie2013

Just a quick note to say that Z also rolled back to tummy today for the first time ( that I've seen), and right as he did, he pooped! Let me tell you, it was a mess! Lol! Almost threw him in a shower... Probably should have!


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh, I totally forgot to mention! Violet giggled for the first time yesterday! So exciting! She was just looking at me and smiling, and then she suddenly just giggled! So sweet! I can't wait to hear more! 

Newbie - well done on Z rolling back to front as well. Yay! That is too funny that it resulted in a diaper blow-out!


----------



## newbie2013

Meant to add, z is about to go into size 3s. They are a little too big but I don't see the point of buying more 2s when he wets then so quickly and I've got about 200 3s from my baby shower. 

I also went through all his clothes and found lots for new ones for him to wear - again a little big, but he'll grows into them.

He also rolled back to front in his swaddle up this morning... That was his last night sleeping in that! This week will be a long one trying to get him to sleep in just a onesie.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - wow, nearly into size 4 diapers! Crazy how fast these boys are growing. Good job T on rolling back to belly! Jack keeps trying to roll himself out of his bouncy seat...getting a little scary.

Is that daycare cost per week or month? DH just calculated yesterday that by the time Jack goes to kindergarten we will have paid nearly $100,000 in child care! Makes me sick to think about!

Literati - yes not being able to nurse lying down reliably is a huge pain! It's part of why sometimes just sleeping in the glider was easier. If I did sleep in bed I often had to roll him on top of me while I stayed on my back so the flow wasn't so much, but he would sometimes not settle after that! Would have to get up and bounce and/or move to the glider so I could rock. I have enjoyed the last two nights - we were in bed by 9pm and I could nurse lying down half asleep and he has been nice and snuggly. Still waking often, but oh well.

What a pain about your medication being messed up! I hope you lose some more weight when it's fixed. I have stagnated again with the weight loss. I haven't been doing my smoothies or going for walks.

I had to go out a couple weeks ago and buy a bunch of 6-9 months clothes for Jack!

Giggles are so exciting! Still waiting on a proper one from Jack! He will almost do it, but not quite.

Newbie - congrats on Z rolling too! Good luck on weaning him from the swaddle up!

AFM - I'm feeling bad for being SO impatient with DD this week. Everything she does is driving me crazy, and I know my reactions are just feeding into it more. Ugh.

DH definitely doesn't seem up to watching Jack all day on top of handling DD in the mornings. He wants to send him to daycare when the older boy leaves DDs daycare, which I think is mid June. I don't really want to send him that early, particularly because our provider has two other babies to watch, and I feel it will be too much for her to handle three babies and give Jack the attention he needs. But at the same time I don't want DH to be completely miserable and dead on his feet with exhaustion half the week. :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Good afternoon and happy Saturday. I am not actually having a happy Saturday. I have been grouchy for no apparent reason since I woke up this morning, and have been taking it out on DH ever since. Not the nicest thing in the world, I know! I just feel so agitated, and I have had that 'low blood sugar' feeling all morning despite eating breakfast and lunch. 

We have family in town with a baby just 3 weeks older than Violet. We will be spending most of the day visiting with them, and I'm dreading it. The mom is very into precise schedules, forced crib sleeping, not feeding on demand, etc, so I am not looking forward to facing judgment or weird looks when I hold Violet for her naps. 

Slammer - EEp, that is early for a baby to be in daycare, so I can see your hesitation. It definitely wouldn't be good for your DH to be extremely sleep deprived and wrecked either, so I see the dilemma! I hope it all works out so it can be best for everyone. 

Yeah, I highly doubt the change in brands will actually help me lose my weight, but a girl can dream, right? I'm feeling quite down about my weight really. I just feel so flabby and ugly. I hate having my clothes not fit properly. I hate wearing maternity jeans still, or squeezing into too-tight normal jeans that give me muffin tops. My stomach is so puffy and round still, so I look 4-5 months pregnant! Grr. Sorry to hear you are at a standstill with your weight now as well. It is hard to keep up with healthy eating and exercising constantly, especially while taking care of 2 kids! Hopefully we all lose our weight fairly soon. 

I understand being so impatient with your dd. it really does seem like the more impatient we are, the more they test us! Hopefully you feel a little less testy this coming week. Maybe your Sunday off with DH will help!


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- ah, thank you for the info! I knew they just need breastmilk/formula until one year but wasn't sure how solids affected all that. 
We actually went to grab coffee and she didn't cry once! She wasn't super thrilled, but she mostly just stared at her toys and just kinda sat there. I'm sure it was a one time thing though 
I would have trouble working from home too, especially with babies there haha
Wow size 3 diapers! I'm using up the size 1s we have left then will move to size 2. 
And yay for your milk supply settling down, I forget people can have problems with too much milk, I'm a little jealous! Glad it has improved nights! 

Ali- that's the other thing, how the feeding schedule will work- solids first and then milk or other way around. Guess I will worry about that when we get there! 
I'm sure the long nap in his pack n play was nice for everyone! 
Wow! I thought they wouldn't roll belly to back for awhile now. I bet that was amazing to see. L has done belly to back and will also easily roll onto her side, but haven't seen her do belly to back. 

Literati- thank you! I do online so it's nice I can do it on my own time, which was definitely much easier before having a baby. I would spread the work out throughout the week so that by the weekend I was done with school and could relax. Definitely not possible with baby now but oh well, you do what you gotta do. 
Ugh I'm sorry about the med mix up, that definitely is frustrating, something that a pharmacy should have noticed. 
We are just switching to 3-6 month clothes as well! L is quite long so she started getting too long for 0-3 month sleepers in the past week. They really do grow crazy fast! 
Aw I bet the giggle was so sweet to hear! It's amazing watching a little person learn so many new things and discovering everything for the first time. I get excited about the weirdest things now like when she started reaching for toys and things like that. 
I'm sorry you are having a rough Saturday. I have days where I wake up grouchy for no reason, I hate it because it is hard to get myself out of that funk. I hope your Saturday gets better! 

Newbie- all the babies starting to roll! That made me laugh that he pooped right as he did it though haha. We joke about putting L outside to let the dogs clean her when she has her "messier" poops. 

L has rolled over stomach to back a couple times now but doesn't do it every single time I put her on her stomach. Sometimes she'll just get to her side and just stop. We've also officially grown out of 0-3 month sleeers, and about to move into size 2 diapers. She's so long and skinny! She woke up around 4 this morning just talking away and being all noisy but didn't seem hungry-went in and out of sleep until just after 7 when she was hungry. Dh fed her 5 oz and we all went back to sleep for about 2 1/2-3 hours, it was amazing!! Then we went and got coffee (and she didn't fuss in the car seat which felt like a miracle), got back and she was acting super tired so we tried her crib for the first time to try to get her to nap but she just moved around and talked and watched her little turtle light. So dh rocked her and she went right to sleep again. 
That's about all that's new here!


----------



## pompeyvix

slammer - I totally get having little patience with DD!! I am the same with Anabella, I only wrote about in my journal the other day actually. Some days almost everything she does irritates and annoys me and I end up snapping at her. She's not even being too difficult, but with Jamie being unsettled and me being sleep deprived, my patience levels are 0. 
Oh what a tough decision re Jack going into daycare in June. That does seem to be so early. Is there any chance your daughter could do more hours there so that your husband only has Jack to look after? Or does it not really work like that? 
I am glad night times are getting better and Jack can now feed laying down. Sorry for the multiple wake ups, Jamie is the same and was up every 2 hours last night :coffee:

LL - Oh sorry you're feeling down about your weight :( Often how we feel about ourselves is unjustified and critical compared to the reality , but I do understand how you feel. There is nothing worse than trying to squeeze into jeans and trousers and feeling all uncomfortable. I am sticking with jeggings and leggings which are elasticated for now! I am trying not to worry to much about it , but it is hard. I am below my pre pregnancy weight without doing anything special, but I need to lose quite a bit of weight anyway but I am just not in the right head space. 
Urgh, the visit with your family sounds like it will be exhausting and draining. I feel I parent very similiarly to you.... very baby led and responsive and I know what you mean about other people being very parent led. A few of the mum's in the mummy group I am in are like that and I find it hard not saying anything.... afterall I don't want to lose friends before I've even got to know them. I don't think I'd make myself popular!

newbie - yay another roller! There are quite a few babies who have rolled on this thread now!

Ali - I am glad T settled in the pack and play for a nap. Hopefully there will be more of that going forward. 

AFM - Jamie has had some very grumpy and unsettled days lately. He had his 12 week injection on Thursday which hasn't helped, but overall I am pretty sure he is going through the 3 month growth spurt. He is extra fussy and extra hungry and was up every 2 hours last night which was a killer! I've had next to no patience with Anabella. She has been off pre school as it's Easter holidays and she has been very demanding and attention seeking at times and I've snapped at her as my patience is very low. 
Jamie gets himself into such a state sometimes and I think most of the time he gets overtired as he can't seem to settle himself to sleep easily during the day. He is fine at night re self settling (touch wood touch wood) so not all bad!


----------



## AliJo

I replied last night, at least I thought I did. I must not have posted. 

Slammer - That would be a week. It's insane. I make good money and that makes it feel like I make squat! Definitely will be going a cheaper route. Hopefully I really like this lady. Need to go over a lot of questions to make sure she's a decent fit. I don't want someone running around with my children all the time or leaving them with someone without my okay. That crap happened with O. 

I'd be nervous if T was almost rolling out of his bouncer as well! The bouncer we have has a good base and as long as he's strapped he won't be going anywhere. He weighs it down enough now that he lays further back as well. We hardly use it, though. He doesn't like it anymore. DH uses it for naps because its the only way he can get him to sleep.

He may be able to go through more than just this box. It just seems like these aren't cutting it. He's a heavy wetter and he is a big boy. He's not to the lower end of the weight for 4s. Although he didn't hit the lower weight of the 3s before we had to move him up. 

I understand not wanting to send Jack to a daycare so early. I definitely don't want to send T, but I have to. I may be able to get away with 1 day a week for awhile, though. We'll see. 

Newbie - When T went to 3s they were a bit too big, but there really wasn't any point to buying another box of 2s. He wouldn't go through them all. That's why I'm debating on 4s. I don't honestly know if he'll go through a whole box of 3s after this box. 

That's great that Z rolled as well! Funny about the blowout. T had a really bad blowout the other day in his mamaroo. He definitely got a bath. 

Lite - I hope getting the right medication helps. My weight is back down to where it was so I didn't gain anything other than water I guess. I'm so sick of the up and down weight.. it can just continue to go down. That would be great. 

It's for both children weekly. I don't think I would flinch so much but we have a lot of debt and I need that money to help pay it. Bonus side is our credit is awesome ha.. 

T may be able to stay in 3s for awhile, but I don't know. We'll see at the end of this box. He may be able to go through one more box. 

I really hope she keeps to herself and accepts you have a different form of parenting. I hate it most when people make the "You're going to regret it when they're older" comments. No. Just no. 

Vrogers - T will wake up super early sometimes and just give me this big ol' smiles and talk to me. I'm always like "Okay you cute little nugget.. go back to sleep.. I'm not ready to be awake" Thankfully he generally does go back to sleep. 

Pomp - Has Jamie been back to the doctor for his heart lately? He seems to be doing really well! I hope it resolves itself. 


AFM - I have T in the pack n play right now sleeping. I found that if I lay him down on his side he's less likely to wake up when I put him down. He rolls to his side most of the time while sleeping anyways.

T is a screamer and squealer. It's cute. He'll just lay on the ground screaming and squealing in joy. He's a crazy little man. 

Never heard on the appraisal. Go figure! Oh well. Means that next week I'll most likely be getting calls up the arse while at work. Ugh! I wish DH would help handle some of this. It's been 99% me. Oh well. I hate doing business and adult stuff, but generally it is me if it needs to be done. I make him handle the internet and the car.

Well T is awake now so I better deal with him. He's content sitting here but he's a wiggle bum and makes it difficult usually.


----------



## newbie2013

Slammer, that's crazy money! I hope you can get it sorted out soon.

Lit, sorry you're feeling down. I how you can get some movement soon. While I'm down on pre pregnancy weight, I'd put on 10kg before pregnancy and I'm still no where near getting that of. I have also noted that my body shape is very different and I'm strength to get used to that.

Pomp, I hope your lo settles down soon. Injections can be rough. 

Ali, sorry about not hearing about the house. Hope you hear something really in the week.

Afm, tonight we're going cold turkey without the swaddle up. He settled well to bring with but woke three hours later. Tried to feed him but he wasn't really interested, so tried to get him to sleep. He wasn't interested in that either, so I put him in his crib and left him for a while. After about five minutes of crying... He fell asleep on his own! I'm now waiting to see how long it lasts but I think he's settled now. I'm in shock! Hope he lasts longer than three hours this time.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, thought Id just pop on whilst I have a min.. Ollie and oh fast asleep beside me lol.. Ive been scanning through when I can through the week but not had chance to reply so I won't comment to everyone at the mo as dont want to leave anyone out until read through properly.. 

We are doing ok, not sure if I mentioned that ollie had 2nd lot of jabs this week. Dreading next lot as it will be 3 again :( 

So many babies rolling, that's really cool they are growing so quick, still waiting for ollie to attempt it but to be honest he doesn't get that much chance to practice as we don't lay him down that much when ds is legging it round. He can be a bit hyper. Ollie is in size 3 nappies now and ive started buying 6:9 month clothes as some 3/6 getting small now..Not had much free time this week as oh has been working loads then when not at work doing an assignment for uni .. So annoying but it's got to be in next week then that's him done thank goodness !! Been doing my head in.

I'm with u ladies annoyed with weight, it is a drag but I'm doing roughly a lb a week now so if I can keep going at that I'll get there eventually. I know I could do better but I'm rubbish with chocolate ! 

Still been having trouble with my teenager getting hassled of some boys locally and some from school, so that's taking up lot of time also as spending time with him.. 

Sorry again for not replying to everyone at the min im just really tired and like I said I want to read through and if Prob get mixed up with replies to wrong people at the min as my heads a bit mashed.. Just feeling a bit hassled at the minute..Prob why I'm going to the chocolate !! 

I just thought Id do a bit of a check in so I don't lose touch all together im gonna try not to, anyway im waffling now lol.. Gonna try and get some sleep. I'll catch up again when I can x

Hope you all have a nice rest of the weekend x


----------



## Angel5000

It is taking me DAYS to write this! 

I have one more week of Mat leave and then I'm back. :wacko: I'm not looking forward to it. funny...I'm actually kind of excited about having a break from M during the day (does that sound awful??!) and she'll be with my mom and sister so it's not like leaving her with strangers (that will come in Sept when she starts daycare) but I'm dreading returning to my classroom after a sub has run the room for 4 months (and from what I'm hearing from other teachers, all my rules have gone out the window and the kids are running wild :dohh: ). It may be a rough end of the year. At least I only have 8 weeks to deal with. 

I'm trying to prep for return to work. I bought a second set of pump parts and am paying a little more for pump bags that attach directly to the pump so I can pump straight into bags. Of course it'll feel wasteful if I only get maybe 2 oz in each side and I'm not combining them but it will save me from washing out the bottles and pouring into bags. The few minutes it will take to pour the milk into the bag and clean up any potential spills (because I always spill :haha: ) will be important since I have been given such a strict time restriction for my pumping. 

Good news: Last night Melody only woke up 3 times to eat: 10:30/1:30/4:30 (instead of her usual 4 times). Bad news: She woke up around 2:30 coughing and congested and couldn't breathe and her coughing and congestion kept her awake for almost an hour, and I couldn't get her to sleep. :( Today after burping her after eating she spit up a ton but most of it was mucous and saliva and very little actual milk. Poor baby girl, I feel so bad for her I don't know what I can do to help. :cry:


Lite - I'm sorry Easter was so tiring. My sister and her family came over for Easter dinner and even though it was just them and us I felt like M was getting overstimulated and tired so easily. So exciting that V is moving up to 3-6 month clothes! They're getting os big so fast! Oh having family in town sounds like it will be a long day with such different parenting styles. Hopefully she leaves you alone and you don't have to deal with any judgement! 




Vrogers - OMG she is just adorable! Love the pic! I agree, the main problem with a routine is consistency. I have had to keep telling myelf that just because it isn't working RIGHT NOW, doesn't mean I should stop. It takes 3-7 days for a new habit to form so I tell myself I have to try a new thing/pattern/routine for at least 3 days before I can quit. It's so hard though! I hope you're able to figure out a routine to help L nap better. I don't ever get more than 50-60 min naps out of M, BUT at least I usually get 4 regular naps so that helps. I use the exact sam eroutine regardless of nap or bedtime (except bath is only before bed). I figure sleep is sleep, right? ;) Good luck on the crib too. It took M a little while to sleep there. I started just putting her in it while I played around in her room, organizing stuff etc and once she could stay in the crib for a good 20 minutes with me in the room but moving around without crying then I started naps. I didn't want her to be afraid of it. That sucks that you had your second period! Ick. I haven't had one yet, but I'm sure I will shortly after I og back to work since I won't be BF as much. 


Ally - Good luck! One at a time, patience and consistency is the key. Or so I've been told by all my mama friends who were successful in getting their LO's to sleep. :) I'm so glad that Isa's reflux is better! That's great! It sucks that the naps are still 30 minutes, but hopefully they'll lengthen. M's naps are consistently 45-60 minutes, but they started out at only about 20-30 when we started doing routine. I'm hoping she starts making them longer soon. 


Ali - I'm sorry that T isn't eating well while you're away. Is he making up the extra calories when you're home? That probably doesn't help you get anything done in the evening or sleep well at night though. I hope he starts to eat better! That's so awesome that he rolled back to belly already!! 

I hate how expensive daycare is! We will have to use daycare when I go back next school year, this year I'm lucky my mom and sister will help out through June adn then I have summer free. But the daycare is going to cost about 2/3 of my paycheck! :wacko: The only reason I'm not staying home is because we need the insurance and my job has the really good insurance and we can't live on just my paycheck so DH has to work. I hope that the lady you are looking at works for you! We considered an in home daycare but the couple that I have around here are also run by parents of kids I work with and I didn't want to have that much interaction with my students' parents. :haha: 

I'm also really excited to introduce solids! I want to start sooner than later. I've actually messaged my doctor to ask when she recommends we start. 



Slammer - Thanks! I'm glad it's normal to be quicker feedings. I know those stretches are kind of long, which is probably why she's still feeding so much at night (3 hours during the day, 2 at night :nope: ). I'm not sure how to get her to eat more often during the day though. If I offer too soon she flat refuses and gets mad if I am pushy and then strikes. :dohh: Distraction is definitely a problem though. Every noise makes her pull off and start looking around (often trying to take my nipple with her :dohh: ). I'm considering doing all her feeds in a dark room, but that's just annoying. :haha: I might start supplementing with an extra bottle during the day (maybe right before bed) to try to fill her up a little more and avoid some of the night feedings. I'm getting so tired of waking up every 2 hours. 

That's nice that you can telecommute a couple days a week. I wish I could telecommute....teach via skype or something! :haha: 

I know what you mean about wasting time spending 30 minutes for a 20 minute nap. :( I've had a couple evenings like those, especially the later nap. It will get better, as you all keep reminding me. :hugs: 


Apple - What kind of porridge do you do? Is that like a rice cereal? I tried to give a little rice cereal (very watered down with BM) a couple weeks ago at my friends' suggestions and it did not go well. :haha: 

For tummy time, I try to do it with Melody at least once a day, up to 3 or 4 times a day depending on her mood. Sometimes she'll happily play on her tummy for 20 minutes and sometimes she gets really angry about it in a few minutes and either rolls herself back over OR just gets mad and starts screaming until we move her to her back (and she'll stay there content for quite awhile). In the first 6 weeks she did tons of "tummy time" on our chests and she has really great neck control now so I'm not as worried about it but I know that she gets really frustrated on her tummy because she is trying to move and just doesn't have the ability yet. 


Pompey - how does that work, the school choices? Here the kids just go to the school that in their "district". So all the kids who attend my high school also live in this town, except for a few who have waivers allowing them to attend from another district for one reason or another. Unless of course they are in private school and that's another matter. 


Danser - :wave: Hi! It's been so long! So good to see you! I agree about US Mat Leave. It sucks. How long did you get? I can't believe that you almost have a 6 month old, that's just so crazy to me! 


Newbie - So exciting Z rolled back to tummy! M is trying so hard but isn't quite there yet. As for moving him out of the swaddle, if he really struggles then you could look into using the "zippity-zip". Its such a silly name but Melody loves it, and it still gives her some resistance if she startles but lets her move around fairly freely. It is a little on the big side so depends on Z's size, but it might be a helpful alternative if he resists going from swaddled to nothing.


----------



## AliJo

Apple - O is really hyper as well so floor time involves me sitting there with him. I always gets more excited when T is on the floor so constantly running. Gives me heart attacks. Working with him with walking but I have to make it into a game otherwise he doesn't care.

Angel - Ouch.. teachers don't get paid what they deserve. Heck nurses don't either. I meet with the in home lady end of next week. Hoping she works. It'll be less than half the price. But I only need child care for at most 3 days a week unless I pick up an extra shift but they aren't allowing overtime at the moment.

AFM - Been feeling sick today. Thought it was from taking mess on an empty stomach but it has come back. Bleh

Other than on our chest I hardly ever did tummy time. Then one day I did and he rolled belly to back. Now I just lay him on his back. He rolls back to belly and belly to back all the time now that he mastered both. He squirms across the floor.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- thats great baby t is rolling back to tummy, well done him :) how are you feeling now? 

lit-sorry pharmacy made the mistake and i hope its easier for you to lose weight now :)

newbie- well done on baby z rolling! how adorable. My body shape is different too definitely. That is great baby z fell asleep on his own ! :)

slammer - totally get why you dont want to send J to daycare so early. hope you will find a solution that suits. 

vrogers- we are on size 3 nappies(but sizing might be diff in UK) and the 0-3 sleepers are too small. He is a tiny baby. He is almost fully on formula now, hes taken to it really well. Glad you got out for coffee.

pomp- sorry jamie has been so unsettled, does sound like a growth spurt, hope it passes soon. 

apple-nice to hear from you. It'll be good when your OH hands in his assignment. sorry teenager having troubles. 

angel- no its not bad at all, i totally get wanting to have a break and also some time to dedicate to work. It's great she woke less.
Yes i totally get the consistency, he has given me a couple of longer naps, it's a start. 


afm- not much to update. still sticking with routine, it's been helpful and Isa has given me a few longer naps. A few times i have put him down drowsy and he falls asleep, but mostly i put him down just as he falls asleep and he then stays asleep.
My breastmilk is really drying up now, but isa has taken to formula really well. Its based on goats milk rather than cow, and seems to be gentle on his tummy. Mixed feelings, in one way i am glad to have him on formula after the mastitis problems but also sad in another way as he doesn't get my milk now. 

its beautiful weather here, going to get out walking. This week going to try and go for a run too. Thats about it really. Hope everyone else is doing great and sorry if i missed anything, i am just quickly posting x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Glad the routine is helping. I don't know if I have the energy to stick to one. O can make it difficult as well.

Hope you get out to enjoy the weather.

I think I'm feeling better. Thanks for asking. My stomach hasn't bothered me today. Emotionally wise I've been better. 


T is out growing all his 6 month clothes. His sleeves are too short on him right now and it is fitting snug length wise. 

I wish the mamaroo had shoulder straps. Really don't get why it doesn't. T half sits up then ends up leaning sideways and throws the balance off and it won't move right because of it.

FIL had another test done but won't tell my MIL what it was. He doesn't even know we know. Bleh.. DH is really taking it hard and we don't even know yet. He is a lot closer to his dad than his mother and then the fact that they could both be in failing health soon is going to really bother him. I really want to get up to see them but we're stuck until we settle into the house. Even after that the trip will be short because we can't afford it at the moment.

Really hoping to hear on appraisal tomorrow.


----------



## Angel5000

I keep forgettting to post these pics of Melody. Her Easter dress and her 3 Month photo. 

Will post properly later. Right now trying to get M to get some sleep. She's been extra congested, coughing with a wet cough and not sleeping at all. Poor baby doesn't feel good at all. Going to try s warm bath in a steamy bathroom and some baby Vicks on her feet. But if she's still coughing tomorrow I may call the doctor. 2 nights of less than 4 hours of sleep for all of us is wrecking me!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3125.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3099.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - sorry to hear you were in a funk on Saturday. We all have those days! Hope today was better!

I hate situations where your parenting is so different from someone elses. I mean, not that everyone has to do it my way, but it's hard to find common ground and just makes it awkward. Hope it went OK though.

I am living in leggings right now. And I bought a bunch of looser shirts from Target that hide my tummy a bit. I don't feel too unattractive in those things. Still nowhere near fitting into my old jeans. Sigh.

DHs day off turned into...not a day off. He was on 4-close, so...yeah. :(

Pompey - DD goes 9-4, so he really only has to handle 2-3 hours with the two. But it's stressful getting her out of the house if Jack is fussy or has to be woken from a nap in order to get in the car. It's just all that on top of two hours sleep and then facing the rest of the day with a baby is a lot for him. Plus if it's a Monday he could have closed Sunday night, gotten two hours sleep, taken care of Jack all day, and then be facing another closing shift that evening. Brutal for him. I think if he goes to daycare it would be just 2-3 days...the days DH is exhausted...but still. 

Poor Jamie getting shots and being unsettled. Sorry you are feeling the same impatience with Anabella. It is so freaking hard!

AliJo - hope you hear about the appraisal tomorrow! I handle most of the adulting in my house too. DH handles the cars here too.

Newbie - hope Z gets better without the swaddle. I'd take 3 hours happily here! 

Apple - good to hear from you, but sorry teenager is still being bullied! Poor thing!

Angel - I once tried pumping directly into bags when I went back to work after DD but realized it was a waste for me (for the reason you said...the amount you pump into each bag may not be what you need for a full bottle). I bring six small bottles to work with me and keep them all in a cooler bag with ice packs. I also put my pump parts in a plastic bag and keep that in the cooler bag between pumps so I don't wash in between pumps. It's only once I get home that I transfer milk into bags...I mix and divide the milk from the six bottles as needed to make the right portion sizes to transfer to bags that then go in the fridge. 

Sorry to hear Melody is sick! Cute pics though! Jack is snotty again too, ugh.

Ally - glad Isa is doing well on his formula. Hope you got a nice walk in.

AFM - DH ended up having to work today. He's now doing 5 closing shifts in a row and we are all going to lose our goddamn minds. Night 4 of 5 tonight. Yesterday DD was losing her shit being bored in the house yesterday. At least I took her and Jack to Target after DH left and it was good for us. Jack was good in the car and slept at Target while DD and I just walked around browsing. 

Today I was doing fine. Took DD to the mall for a bit while DH and Jack stayed home. Took them to the playground after he left. But have reached my breaking point this evening. Cried and yelled at bedtime. I want my husband home with me!! I am so sick of bedtimes alone with these kids! Weekends are a freaking joke. A tiny break of a couple hours in the afternoon after DH wakes up and before he goes to work and alone the rest of the time and sick of it!! I want a normal family life! Feeling super sorry for myself and hating life tonight!


----------



## slammerkin

Oh and forgot to mention that from 3am to 7am Jack woke about every 30 effing minutes looking for my nipple to be in his mouth. That sure was fun, let me tell you. Reminds me of the good old days when DD did the same effing thing for MONTHS ON END ALL NIGHT LONG. Yes, really looking forward to living through that nightmare again.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I totally understand wanting a normal family life. 4/7 nights I'm on my own with only a few hours after he gets up till he leaves. 2/7 I come home exhausted and mostly just get ready for bed. No time with DH. The one day we have "together" he has to sleep some. Then if I get him up too early (honestly doesn't seem to matter what time) he's falling asleep wherever he sits. Then I have to get everything in order for while I'm at work so my child doesn't live off junk for 2 days. So 0 quality time. I'm use to it but it doesn't do us any good. I'm going to try and get at least one day off together every other week. I could do more but I want to save on child care. 

Angel - Melody is such a doll! Thanks for sharing. It's too bad she's not feeling the best. Hope she gets well soon!


Really wanting O to calm down. I'm ready for them to go to bed. T was asleep and woke up. Probably could have got him back to sleep.. but O came in and game over. Now O won't chill and T is wide awake.


----------



## Literati_Love

Vrogers - That's great you can do it online, but yeah...spreading it out throughout the week and being relaxed ever is not really an option with a baby! Babies do make things quite challenging at times! Life pretty much revolves around them! Which is ok but it can be difficult to get anything done. Sounds like L is very long and skinny! They are all so different and perfect in their own way! 

Pompey - I agree - we seem to have similar parenting styles! I am definitely hesitant to talk about the way I do things if around a lot of parent-led sort of moms! Oh, and I think I forgot to mention from your post a while back, but your comment about how you miss playing with Annabella, but don't actually enjoy it was so true for me too! I completely feel the same way. 
I'm sorry Jamie has been so grumpy and unsettled lately, and that Annabella has been getting on your nerves. I completely understand. I hope this week you find you have a bit more patience!

Ali - That's great you're back to your pre-pregnancy weight at least. I gained a whopping 49 lb, so it is a bit trickier to lose it all. I only have 12 to go, and really I only need to lose 9 before I am at my goal weight (I was a few pounds lighter than my usual weight when I got pregnant).
It really sucks when all your income goes to day care. Makes it really hard to get out of debt. My DH has a ton of debt from before we got married that we are going to be stuck paying off for ages. I don't know how we'll ever put extra towards it once we are paying for 2 in daycare. 

That's cute that T is such a squealer. That is how my dd1 was. Violet is fairly vocal, but not so squealy/screechy...or at least not yet!


Newbie - Yes, even with the pre-pregnancy weight off, it takes ages to get our bodies back to somewhat normal. Even though I lost an additional 8 lb beyond my pregnancy weight last time, my stomach was still bigger than it used to be. Proportions change and body fat shifts after a baby. Good thing these cuties are worth it! 

YAY for Z falling asleep on his own! You did great.

Apple - Yeah, I think I'm losing about 1 lb/week as well, but it feels so slow to me! At that pace, it will still take me another 2-3 months to lose it all! Grrr. I know I'll get there eventually as well, but I just feel impatient. I agree - I can't resist indulging in some chocolate and other treats even though I could lose weight faster if I didn't. 

Sorry about your teenager still being hassled by other kids at school. 

Angel - Wow, just one more week of maternity leave! So sad. It goes by quickly. I hope the transition back goes well. It is understandable you would be a bit stressed out about getting back to the classroom after 4 months away. I can also understand looking forward to a bit of a 'break' and adult interaction. 
I find family gatherings (Easter, etc) really have the tendency to make babies overstimulated easily. They get a lot easier when kids are 18 mo or older. 
It is inconvenient to always feed in a dark room, but you might find it helps with M being so distracted when she feeds. Perhaps then she would take in more during the day and a bit less at night. The distraction while nursing is difficult! Violet is also getting more distracted these days. 

What great pictures of M! She is such a cutie.


Ally - I understand your mixed feelings on switching to formula. I am glad the transition has gone well, though. That's quite amazing that Isa will be put down and stay asleep when you put him down after just falling asleep. I'm glad that's working well for you.

Slammer - Ugh, well at least we are in the same boat with not fitting our pre-pregnancy pants. I have been wearing leggings as much as I can, but I only have a couple shirts that are long enough to be worn with leggings...so I find it really restricting. I suppose maybe I should go shopping for some nice long/loose tops so I can wear leggings more often. I wish we still had a Target. It was good for inexpensive clothes like that! 

I am sorry your DH didn't end up getting the day off. I'm also sorry your weekends are so NOT fun or a break at all. I am also feeling like life isn't all that fun lately. I feel bad for you having to do so many evenings/nights by yourself. That would be so tough. Lots of hugs for you! 

I'm sorry Jack was up so often to comfort nurse. I wonder if it is a developmental thing that they need to suck a lot more often at this age. I am VERY lucky in that Violet will take a soother, but she has seriously wanted to suck CONSTANTLY lately as well. She has also woken more often to comfort nurse and I find it very annoying. I try the soother first, but it doesn't usually work.

AFM - The visit with family didn't go too bad after all. It was actually nice to get together. My cousin wasn't nearly as judgmental as I thought with her parenting style. She actually said, "I'm not like those laid back moms who can just go with the flow" so it almost seemed like she was a bit insecure about her own scheduled style as well. Makes you realize we are all just a bit insecure and should really just be ourselves and not worry about what people thing.

I did cheer up yesterday but I'm in a bad mood again today. I think I could use a break. I would love a short outing to go to the bookstore by myself or something. Oh well.


----------



## vrogers

Pompey- I'm sorry about Jamie's grumpy days! Definitely sounds like the 3 month growth spurt. I'm assuming it's pretty easy to lose patience with the older kid once you have a baby, don't beat yourself up, you're doing the best you can and we all have our less than good days! 

Ali- I hope you hear about the appraisal soon, that sucks you are the main one to take care of things like that. 

Newbie- I hope going cold turkey works out! It's so great when they can soothe themselves back to sleep 

Apple- glad you are all doing well! I'm so sorry about your teenager though, that must be heartbreaking as his mom. High school kids can be brutal, I wish I could go back and tell myself it gets better. At that age it all feels like it's going to last forever, it's hard to see past it. 

Angel- I think it's completely normal to look forward to a "break" from the baby, even if it's work! Doesn't make you a bad mom at all. Poor melody, I hope she feels better soon. I'm not looking forward to L's inevitable first sickness whenever that is. 
Thank you for the compliment on the picture! I've done the same you mentioned, put her in the crib while I organize or put away her laundry and she never complains so hopefully we have a (somewhat) smooth transition for sleep in there! 
Oh she's precious, she looks like a happy little baby!! I love the outfit in her 3 month pic

Ally- glad he is transitioning to formula without problems! What formula do you use? I completely understand being a little sad about him not getting your milk, I try to remember formula is feeding my baby and a fed baby is what's important! Glad a routine is working out, we seem to be settling into one as well 

Slammer- ah I can't imagine how you feel doing bedtimes and on your own so often! Waking every 30 min also sounds awful, I'm so sorry it's rough right now! I know it isn't much help but I try to remember this is temporary and I assume I'll miss at least something about this time when she's older?


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Lol.. I'm not to my pre pregnancy weight. I still have about 12 to go. Then I still have a lot after that. I just lost 7 lbs in water weight in the last week was all. I went up that much in like 2 weeks. 

Glad the time with family went well. She's probably just use to having schedules. I'm definitely not.


----------



## danser55

So many babies rolling over. It makes me worried E has rolled over yet in either direction. I feel like it will be soon she gets to her side but gets comfortable there.


----------



## AliJo

Danser - I wouldn't worry! Since she is premature her development may be a little different. She's trying which is good! Make sure to bring up any concerns like that with her pediatrician. They can help you with any worries. I still can't believe she's almost 6 months! It's crazy!


----------



## Angel5000

The last several days/nights have been a nightmare. Melody isn't sleeping and it's leaving DH and I just a mess. Yesterday I finally got her down to sleep for 45 minutes around 5pm (that was her second nap of the day, every other time she just wouldn't stay down). After that I did get to "bed" at 9pm (a little late since she usually is out around 7). She actually slept 4 hours straight (miracle!) I felt so refreshed when she woke me to eat :haha: but then for the next 3 hours she woke within 15 minutes of being put back to sleep. :nope: So, again, I'm a zombie today. But this morning her cough wasn't as bad so there's that. 

We received bad news regarding MIL yesterday. They released her from rehab (rehab from the stroke) a couple days ago and we thought this was good. But yesterday my youngest BIL (he's only 19 and still lives with MIL) called to tell us that they have given her only 4-6 weeks. Between the stroke, the cancer, and her kidneys (she's been on dialysis for several months) it doesn't look good. It sounds like they won't treat the cancer, either because it's too far spread or because of the stroke making it not possible to treat, I'm not sure. Either way, it's rough. DH lost his grandfather 2 years ago, his grandmother a year and a half ago (they raised him, not his mother) and now his mom, after he's just started to build a relationship with her in the last several years. :cry: 



Ally - I'm glad the routine seems to be helping and that Isa has taken to a bottle well. I can imagine the mixed feelings about no longer BF, I have thought about starting to switch Melody to more formula and less BF because of the hassle of pumping at work and I have similar mixed feelings about it. 


Slammer - I'm basically living in leggings and yoga pants right now too. Unfortunately I can't do that when I'm back to work next week. I haven't even tried to see if my work clothes fit :wacko: I think I'm in denial. 

Thanks for the tip about the pump parts! That will save me a lot of time! I actually bought a second set of parts so that I don't have to clean the parts after every pump session, and in case I break/lose something. But putting them in the cooler is a great idea, especially if I have to use again and don't have time to wash. 

I'm so sorry that your DH is having to work nights and you aren't getting time together or time with him to help out with the kids. That has to be so hard. How long does his schedule hvae to stay like that, or is there a chance he can switch to different hours?

As for Jack, can you pacify him with a pacifier so he isn't looking for your nipple all night? I don't know how you feel about paci's or if he'll take them, but maybe. :shrug: That's actually part of why I moved Melody into her own bed. She's still right next to us in the pack n play but after 2-3 hell nights of constant waking she has stopped and sleeps fairly decently in the pack n play only waking every 2-3 hours to eat. 

Ali - Thanks! She seems to be feeling a little better this morning, we'll see how the day goes. 


Lite - I feel very similar about talking about what I do around parents with different parenting styles. I started out very baby-led and am now working on finding a medium between the two, because I know that 100% baby led is going to be too much for me with work and everything. I'm usually very structured so I have to try to find a happy medium. We have a routine that I try to follow with M, but no specific time schedule and I follow her cues if she's hungry/tired earlier/later than our normal routine I adjust to meet her needs. Unfortunately, I feel like I get judgement from both sides because of that. :nope: It's ridiculous, honestly. There's no right or wrong as long as baby is loved and needs are met, the best method is the one that works for the family. Not everyone gets that. I'm so glad that HERE we can parent with whatever style fits us and no one judges. :hugs: I'm really glad that your cousin wasn't judgmental. I think you're right, we're all a little insecure about our parenting method and probably worry about judgement from others. 

Feeding in a dark room might help M take in more during the day. A couple times I"ve gone ahead and done feeding in her nursery with the lights off, shades closed, and her white noise playing and she'll eat for a solid 18-20 minutes instead of 8-12! Big difference. Probably should do that more and I might get more sleep at night. 

Vrogers - Thanks! That outfit in her 3 month picture is a 6-9 month outfit! :wacko: Crazy kid with a long torso! 


Danser - I wouldn't worry about it at all! I think that with her being premature her development is on a different time frame. :)


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - I know you have a similar struggle with alternate schedules. Sigh, it is so crappy. Seriously so little time to just enjoy family time. It just makes every day hard work! One day I hope DH will get a normal day job, but probably no time soon. The money would be hard to say goodbye to!

I hope the boys settled for you soon after your post.

Literati - I couldn't live without Target! lol. I basically have created a new "uniform" for myself. I bought all the colors of the loose/longer shirt I liked from Target and pair them with leggings when I'm off work. For work I have a button down shirt (also from Target, lol) in four colors and pair it with one of the two pairs of black pants I now have that fit my PP body. DONE. Not wasting time putting together cute outfits at this time of my life. I spent a lot of money on clothes this month, but now I have things that are easy to throw on.

Life is seriously not fun at this stage. Still just counting down the months until I might enjoy things more.

I think the need to keep relatching was mostly coming from him being snotty and not sleeping well, so what better thing is there than a boob to help him sleep? I just hope it doesn't become an every night thing like with DD.

I was totally going to say that your cousin might feel awkward too, so there you go! Everyone probably feels like someone else is judging their parenting somehow!

Vrogers - thanks. I know this all will pass in time. I dunno if I will miss this time. Maybe many years down the line, lol. I don't really miss DD being a baby. I loved every advancement she made.

Danser - don't worry. My DD didn't roll back to belly until 5 months, and like AliJo said Emi was premature so she has more time to work on it!

Angel - sorry Melody has been sick and not sleeping well. It's tough when a good routine gets ruined with sickness or something developmental going on.

Very sorry to hear about MIL. Your poor DH. That sounds very hard emotionally.

I had to buy new work clothes. I didn't even try on my old ones as I knew they wouldn't fit! 

DH's schedule has been like this for 6 years, so it's not changing any time soon. He has some of the best shifts money-wise so a change in schedule would mean a big drop in income. We mostly just roll with it, but it's getting to me more now with two kids.

Jack doesn't really take a pacifier. God, how I wish he would. I'm hoping the waking was mostly due to a snotty nose and it doesn't become the new norm. We'll see. He had gotten into a decent every 2 hours rhythm before that.

AFM - I'm managing to get some work done with Jack strapped to me again while DH naps on the couch. I really need to find time to shower and do laundry today though. 

Jack is three months old today. Another month we survived.


----------



## vrogers

Danser- like Ali said I wouldn't worry but of course talk to her pediatrician and I'm sure he/she can reassure you! 

Angel- I'm sorry about the lack of sleep, it just makes everything so much worse. 
I'm so sorry about your MIL, that's horrible and I can't imagine. Your poor dh 

Slammer- I can't really see myself missing this time either! I may miss her being little but definitely not anything else! Also I chuckled at your "another month survived" comment because I say the same thing each month. I always tell dh "we've kept her alive for X months!" I think I'm more surprised that I'm surviving than her though lol 

Having a rough day just because I'm missing pre baby life major! L isn't even being particularly difficult, it kinda just hit out of nowhere like it tends to do. I know it won't last and I'm sure come and go but just really missing my freedom and independence before!


----------



## AliJo

I feel like I'll jinx myself saying this, but oh well. I laid T down for a nap in his pack n play. He was asleep, but he jolted awake. I just stood there shhing him and patting his bottom and after a minute he went back to sleep! :happydance: I just hope it means I'll be able to get him to start to self settle or even just settle to sleep OUT of my arms even if I need to pat him. I think breaking having to be there the whole time would be easier than breaking him of needing held. I remember I was almost always close to getting O to self settle later in his first year and then I'd go back to work and it was all messed up because DH couldn't do it. I was working nights, though. I won't be this time. I'm always on night duty. 

Speaking of which. I'm terrified of the days I'll have the boys the night before working when I get them started at a daycare. It'll be me probably fighting to get them to sleep, then waking up early just to get them ready and off to daycare. I feel it's so cruel to wake them up at 5:30 ish to get them ready. I'm hoping she'll be okay with me taking them in pajamas (I'd assume so) so that I don't have to tear them out of them only to throw clothes on them. I'll be so much easier to just change diapers and load them up so I don't have to wake them up any earlier than necessary. I am hoping they'll start having earlier bedtimes. I'll just need to stick to a semi regular schedule even on my days off. Bleh.. goodbye sleeping in. 

Slammer - If my DH changes jobs at all it'll still be a crap shift. He is planning on stepping up and when he does he'll make 14k more a year and I'll put up with the crap schedule for the better income. What will be nice is he'll alternate 6 months nights and 6 months days. Then his schedule will rotate and it'll be 4 days on 4 days off I believe. So even though it'll be all over the place I think we'll still get more time together than we do now. 

Ha.. 2-3 months for us was kind of rough. Well I think it was more 1.5-2.5. I don't remember. I just remember days of fire and shackles and total torture. Anyways, it's been getting easier and easier for us. I hope it does the same for you. 

Vrogers - I don't think people always miss the freedom to some extent. I want the best of both worlds! :haha:

Angel - Glad she's feeling a little better! Knocking on wood here, but I'm surprised that T has dodged any real illnesses so far. Just had a stuffy nose at one point. It wasn't even bad enough to disturb his sleep.


----------



## pompeyvix

Ali - wow, that's great T managed to fall asleep in the pack and play and not your arms! fingers crossed this will be the new normal. Jamie needs to be in my arms to fall asleep if we're at home (occasionally he will fall asleep in the swing but I don't like him sleeping in there as it doesn't recline) so I know how hard It is and what a breakthrough it is when they can start to self settle. 
I don't envy your schedule when you return to work :( I so hope your daycare will take them in their pjs. It's great you've found one that open so early. Here, the earliest they tend to take children is 7.30 and even they are few and far between.
Jamie has another heart scan on Friday. He seems fine in himself and is gaining weight well and taking milk fine so I am not too worried. I hope Friday goes well. I am a little nervous to be honest as you just never know. Thanks for asking!

vrogers - sorry you're missing your old independent life right now. As L gets older those feelings will lessen, I'm sure. You will then start to forget how life was before she came along! I can barely remember life before Anabella even though I was with my husband for 11 years before she was born! I had no idea what we used to do together on the weekends!

danser - worry not! Anabella didn't roll over until she was 8 months old!! :wacko: And she is a very normal and healthy 4 year old. Jamie hasn't even attempted to roll yet. Like others have said, her prematurity is likely to make a difference to when she reaches her milestones anyway. 

Angel - I am so sorry to hear about your MIL. That sounds so awful and I can't imagine how you're all feeling at the moment :cry: My FIL passed away on my due date and it was just horrible. 
Sorry your nights are rough. When they don't sleep it is just awful. Perhaps she is going through the 4 month sleep regression early?
Love the pic of Melody :cloud9:

LL - I am glad the family visit went well and there was no judgement or awkwardness from your cousin. 
Sorry you are not feeling happy today.... I hope it passed quick enough!

slammer - Oh goodness, it sounded like you were at breaking point last night. It must be hard to have your DH away most of the weekend and having very little family time. Does he enjoy what he does? It's bar work right? Is there anything else he could do so that your family life is back on an even keel? I know how hard it must be for you especially doing bedtimes on your own. I do every other night but my husband is downstairs if I need him. It still gets very fraught and stressful at times with Anabella being loud and waking Jamie up and generally just faffing around before bed. 

AFM - TOUCH WOOD but Jamie seems to be more contented these last couple of days. He still has had grizzly moments but hasn't had huge screaming sessions lasting hours. So that's good! I took him to a sensory and music class this morning for the first time and he was just mesmerized by all the lights :cloud9: It must have taken it out of him as he then had a 4 hour nap (on and off)! He was in the carry cot though as I was out walking so I am sure that done the trick. 
Jamie LOVES baths!! He smiles, giggles, splashes and kicks his legs every single night he is in the bath. So cute!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I think we might have posted at the same time last night, and I don't think you saw my reply to you. Just mentioning because I wouldn't want you to think I forgot to reply to you! 
I am sorry you're missing your pre-baby freedom so much. It is definitely hard. You definitely will adjust to this new way of life although as Ali said, I think we all miss the freedom a tiny bit still. 



Pompey - that's great Jamie seems more settled today. Also great about his long nap. I love when Violet naps on and off like that for so long. She also seems to sleep a lot better when on the go. She loves the motion...

Slammer - haha, I love that you have figured out a "uniform" for yourself! That sounds perfect. I totally agree there is just no time at this phase of life to spend a bunch of time picking out cute outfits. It sounds like the money you spent this month will be well worth it for time saving and comfort. 

Yay for surviving another month! Woohoo!

Angel - I am sorry you get judgment from both sides for your parenting style. It's so ridiculous really. I think my least favourite part of the baby stage is the fact that other parents are so judgmental and opinionated on *how* you parent your baby. It makes no sense, and all it does is add stress and pressure to everyone. I find that once your kid is 18 mo+,no one really cares how you parent, so that's nice. I am definitely glad that there is no judgment on here! We have the most supportive group of ladies I've ever known on this thread! 

I am sorry to hear about your mil's poor health. Hugs! 

Danser - as everyone has said, I wouldn't worry at all about E not rolling yet! Totally normal. 

Ali - oh, sorry! I guess I misunderstood what you said. Sounds like we have the identical amount to lose, so good luck to both of us! 
I agree - it's what you're used to. I've never liked rigid schedules so makes sense my parenting wouldn't be like that either.
Getting the kids up so early for daycare sounds like it will be torture for all of you. I know it was for me! That was the absolute worst part of working for me! 

AFM - today has been a busy day of constant mundane tasks that didn't add up to anything. It's been a stream of diaper changes, kitchen clean-ups, feeding, and trying to get myself somewhat presentable to attend an eye appointment I had today. I then found out I should have just booked dd1 in right after me because she apparently needs an appointment before she turns 3 (in August), so I'm going to have to drag everyone there again another time! Blah. 

One small thing is that I have been able to sort of passively play with dd1 today, and she has loved it. It's even been a bit fun for me because it gave us some one-on-one time. Violet has been having her naps in the swing today.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- yay that's awesome that he went back to sleep, hopefully it becomes a regular thing. I think they should definitely let you bring them in their pjs and I'm sorry about the early schedule, that would be hard on me too! 

Pompey- wow 11 years before baby, I bet that was an even bigger adjustment! But it's encouraging that even after that long you don't even remember what it was like before anabella. I have seen parents say that before and I'm ready to feel that way! 
That's great Jamie is having better days! It seems like it's gotten much better here too as the newborn stage has ended. Less fussiness and more smiling/cooing. I bet it was so sweet to watch him in the music class! 

Literati- oh I'm sorry! My post went to a new page, completely missed your post, thank you for letting me know! 
You are completely right about babies making everything challenging and everything revolving around them, that's probably got a lot to do with what I said in my newer post about missing my old life. I'm glad today seems to have gone better (other than being mundane!) and you were able to spend one on one time with dd1, im sure you both needed it!


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I didn't mean to not say anything about your MIL. Was doing a fast reply and kind of skimmed. I'm really sorry. I hope you guys can spend as much time as possible with her in the next few weeks. It may not seem like much or enough but it's not something you can get back. It's so rough that it struck after their relationship was improving, but it's important to look at the positive side of it. How is he taking it? I'm terrified of how DH will react if my FIL has cancer. 

Sorry I'm not replying to everyone at the moment. T is asleep and I work tomorrow so I need to get some myself. O is with DH.

Still waiting on the underwriter review on the appraisal, but it came in above. Definitely think we'll be okay! We close on the 5th so it's really creeping up! So excited for a washer and dryer ha!


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies.

angel- Melody is such a lovely beautiful girl. Adorable pics. sorry for the rough nights, it's just how it is isn't it. Babies are so unpredictable. Glad you got a nice stretch of sleep from M though. Really sorry about your MIL. 

pomp- glad Jamie is more contented. Isa loves bathtime, he is also kicking his legs around and splashing water everywhere, it is adorable. 
slammer- sorry you have had a tough time, and i feel for you doing all these nights alone. Bless you. Isa wenth through similar phase, i rememver posting, where he wanted to SUCK ALL THE TIME! i give him a dummy now, would you give one to Jack?

lit- glad visit with family went well and you are right- you shouldn't feel insecure about how you parent. Glad you had some play time with dd1 :)

vrogers- i use this formula called nannycare, Isa seems to love it. I get moments like that too about pre baby life. Try to get out for a walk or something. Sending you a hug! i am about to go for a walk now, just to get out and get soem fresh air, being home all day drives me mad. But just letting you know, i feel the same from time to time. 

ali- its great baby t fell asleep like that, hope he continues to do so! :)


afm- isa had a good night , he slept from 8pm to 12:30, woke, had a bottle, straight back to sleep in the crib till 4.30am, some milk then asleep again till 7.30, then we woke up for the day. I feel well rested. And Isa spent almost the whole night in the crib, yah!
Going to go out for a long walk today, weather is nice.


----------



## slammerkin

vrogers - Hehe...definitely the parents surviving is as big an achievement as keeping the baby alive! I get frequent waves of missing life before Jack. But not life before DD, so I think you'll get to that place eventually. Just as I'm sure I'll eventually be unable to imagine life before Jack.

AliJo - that would be nice if you could get T to settle to sleep out of your arms. I never could get that to happen with DD until I weaned off nursing to sleep at some point after a year old (it's all a haze now). I think Jack is going to end up being the same as her, sigh.

Getting everyone up and out of the house so early will be rough for sure!! I don't think it should matter if you take them to daycare in jammies. Or just dress them for bed in comfortable clothes that can be slept in but look good enough for the next day as well.

That jump in salary for your DH would be awesome I'm sure. I hope that works out and you can get some more family time even if it means his schedule changes a bit every few months. At some point my DH will have to find a different job, but I don't know when that will be. Bartending isn't exactly something you can do into old age - it takes too much of a toll. He works with a guy who's 45 and he is noticeably slowing down each year. DH wanted to open his own bar, but I really don't know if that will ever happen. While it would be nice if he opened a successful bar and we made a lot of money, it would also be nice to just have him move to something that pays a little less, but gives normal hours.

"Fire and shackles and total torture" LMAO. That's exactly how it feels sometimes!!

Glad the appraisal came in above!

Pompey - Yes, DH is a bartender. I wouldn't say he enjoys it really, but he is good at it. And the money is so good. He has a degree in financial math and wanted to be an actuary, but he's not the type to motivate himself enough to do the massive amount of study and prep needed to pass the necessary exams, so that never panned out. He just fell into this job after moving here and has stuck around there since. Like I said above, he wants to open a bar, but I honestly don't really see it ever happening. We'll have to find something else for him to do eventually, but he'll probably stay at the bar for a while yet. It just sucks. I hate the "faffing about before bed"!! DD just wants to jump up and down and hide and be ridiculous and I can't handle it.

Glad to hear Jamie is more settled. The sensory and music class sounds fun! You seem to have lots of fun activities around you to take the kids to!

Literati - I could really do with an eye appt myself...and a dental appt! I still haven't taken DD to either of those places. Maybe it's doable now. Any earlier and I'm sure she would have lost it completely in fear. Trips to the doctor for regular checkups were bad enough with her being scared of him.

That's nice you had a good day with DD1 and Violet napped in the swing for you!

Ally - I haven't had much luck getting Jack to take a pacifier. Both my kids are stubborn and just want the boob!

Glad you had a good night's rest!

AFM - Hope DH is doing ok at home today. Will have to see how dead he looks when I get home. I am adjusting to the idea of Jack going to daycare in a few months. It would only be 2-3 days a week. DH rightly pointed out that if he's constantly exhausted he gets sick a lot, and that's definitely no good for anyone. When DD was 10 months old we took a trip to Ireland for his sister's wedding and he ended up hospitalized for 5 days of our trip! He had been lingeringly sick and the stress of travel took even more out of him. He had a viral and bacterial throat infection. A few days off for him will also allow him to get things like grocery shopping and cooking and car repair done, so I suppose it might be best in the long run. Maybe we could also get a cuddle in on Mondays while I'm teleworking! Goodness knows we have no opportunities to cuddle right now.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - hope all is well 

Ally - glad Isa had a pretty good night last night. 

VRogers - hehe, glad you found it now. How is your week going? 

Slammer - yes, I don't know how dd1 will handle an eye dr or dentist appointment. Apparently the eye appointment is pretty 'fun' and they get to look at cartoons and such. I think dd1 could handle it at this point. She has come a long way in the past year. But I am fairly sure she would be terrified of the dentist... 
I find it is so hard to fit in appointments to take care of your own health when you have kids!
It is too bad your DH is stuck with those crappy hours. That would be exciting but difficult if your DH opened his own bar someday.

AFM - okay day so far today. I had my exercise class and Violet was only a bit fussy for it and just needed to go to sleep right at the end when everyone was stretching. The instructor held Violet for me for the last 10ish minutes of the workout since she needed to be held but was otherwise fine. After that I managed a couple errands wk for DH's birthday. Such an ordeal with two kids tow! DH is going to have the most boring birthday ever present-wise. There is really nothing at all he needs or wants right now because he buys whatever he wants usually, and I bought him quite a bit of clothes at Christmas. So he asked me for a gift card somewhere. I have to roll my eyes at that because it's all our money anyway, so it makes no sense to buy a gift card. I did it anyway, though, just so he at least has a token gift to open. Also bought him a crappy card at dollarama. I am not winning any Best Wife awards this birthday! Haha.
His birthday is Wednesday but we will be celebrating as a family on Saturday.
Lately, Violet has become quite mobile in her own way. She constantly arches her back and kicks to move herself backwards on the floor her bassinet. She can also roll right over to her side, so it won't be too long before she can roll from back to front. I can't believe how quickly they change and grow. I sort of miss her newborn self, but am loving how she is these days as well! :)


----------



## vrogers

Ally- i haven't heard of that one, glad he likes it! You're right, being out in the fresh air does help. I went on a walk back when L was about 6 weeks or so and being particularly fussy but just haven't since. Her stroller is in the house so I think I may do that tomorrow. Passes time too! 
Glad Isa had a good night and is doing so well in his crib! It helps so much to get a good sleep 

Slammer- that makes me feel much better! I try not to be too hard on myself and remember it's only been 3 1/2 months and has already gotten easier in just that time. 
I hope your dh ended up doing okay! It sounds like you have a good plan for daycare, I've heard of other parents doing the same type of set up as errands are difficult with a baby in tow 

Literati- week is going by fast thankfully lol
Glad your workout class went well, that's sweet of the instructor to help out for you. Hey, you got him what he asked for even though it didn't make sense so I think you're good! I hope y'all have fun Saturday, are you going out at all or staying in?
I'm glad violet is doing well! It really is fun to watch them learn and grow into little people of their own 

Afm- dh was having trouble feeding L her last bottle before bed. She kept spitting up and acting restless so he got frustrated and went to the store for a few things we needed. I changed her and wrapped her in her halo sack (arms out or she freaks out) and put her in her crib. Was planning on cleaning the rnp but she acted hungry so I fed her and she fell asleep in her crib! Dh got back and was thrilled because he's been wanting her in her own room. I actually got emotional and told him I was going to sleep on her floor, only half kidding. 
She woke up less than an hour later and was fussy and sucking her hands so we moved her back into our room and she ate a little and is now asleep. 
Just made me realize I'm not quite ready for her to be in there overnight just yet but may try naps at least. 
Dh says he'll try to take a week vacation the week of her 4 month appointment may 18. I really hope he's able to, it'd be nice to have a week of constant help!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - good for L falling asleep in her crib! Sometimes it takes something like that to make you realize you aren't ready. I definitely like having my babies close while they're still so young (not that they give me the option anyway)! That would be great if your DH could take holidays when L gets her vaccines. Having help for a week is so nice. DH's next week of holidays is not until July, but I am looking forward to it. 
For DH's birthday I think we'll go out for supper. I would also like to do something as a family in the afternoon, like go out for a treat and then a walk to the park or something. I guess now DH will be home tomorrow night after all too, so I'll have to think of a relaxing Birthday evening activity as well. 

AFM - V ended up taking an extra nap today so I just got her to sleep for the night now (after 11). Feeling a little wired so thought I'd check in before bed. Goodnight!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - that's nice the instructor held V at your exercise class! 

I know what you mean about gift cards and them just being your own money, lol. DH and I don't really buy each other presents. Just cards/flowers/candy. I'm hard to buy for.

vrogers - go L for falling asleep in her crib! Don't feel guilty if you don't want to truly move her out of your room yet. Especially when you are dealing with the struggle of adjusting to a baby in your life, you should indulge in the things that you enjoy about them. 

AFM - Sigh. DH is really hating life doing babycare after a work night. He was really over it last night. He managed to take DD to dance class and brought home dinner, then retreated to the basement to eat and passed out. Didn't see him the rest of the night, and then this morning he said he couldn't get to sleep at night after sleeping during the evening. I don't know if our daycare provider can take Jack before the older boy in her care leaves this summer - there's a calculation for how many kids she can have based on their ages, and I'm not sure if Jack could even go now. I think we'll see if she can take him, or approach another provider we used when ours was recovering from surgery. I don't remember DH being this miserable with DD. I don't want him to be so unhappy. :(

At least bedtime for DD was a breeze last night and Jack and I went to bed shortly thereafter. Slept in the glider because I can more easily get him to let go of my boob for stretches of time there. :/


----------



## Ally2015

slammer-sorry your dh is having such a hard time with child care, i hope you manage to come to a solution that suits all. 

lit- glad the exercise class went well. Hope you all get some lovely family time when it is your dh's birthday. 

vrogers- i definitely would not be ready for Isa to be in hos own room yet either. Hope your dh gets a vacation so you can have some more time together and support. 

afm- we gave isa some rice pudding today. they had 4 months plus baby food in the aisle. He seems to have taken to it well. Did the smelliest poo every after though, my goodness. dh was off today so we went out for burgers and that was nice.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - that is really no good that your DH is kind of hating life now that he's having to look after Jack when you're at work. I do hope you're able to find a daycare provider to take him soon so your DH can get his sanity back. However, looking after 2 by yourself is a huge adjustment as we all know, and it certainly took me a little while before I wasn't hating life anymore...so HOPEFULLY your DH will adjust and start liking it more for the time being until you find alternate childcare. 

I am glad bedtime was a breeze last night!! 

Ally - I am glad Isa enjoyed his bit of rice pudding. Solid food definitely makes for stinkier diaper changes! Yuck. 
I can't believe you have a 4 month old already! It's weird how there is quite a wide range in baby ages on this thread even though we were all due in January. 
I'm glad your hubby was
Off today and you were able to go for burgers!!


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - Oh, yes, poos get nasty once solids start! Going out for burgers sounds nice!

Literati - you're right, there was a serious adjustment period for me getting used to taking care of two on my own as well. But for DH the issue is really exhaustion. The amount of time he has both is pretty limited, but the constant care of a baby is brutal on two hours of sleep. But still, maybe he will get into a better swing of things. He said he'd give it another couple weeks and see how he's feeling. So we'll see.

Just looking at your signature...happy 3 months to V!

AFM - we had a pretty good family night last night. DH took DD to the bank and grocery shopping after daycare. I managed to do some cleaning while they were gone, and then we just had relatively relaxed time at home. And we got Jack's first giggles!!! DD was jumping on her bed (wearing a pink flamingo swimsuit...cause that's what preschoolers do, lol) while DH sang the ladybug's picnic song and I was standing there holding Jack and he was busting up laughing at her. :)

I also tried swaddling Jack last night. I swaddled and nursed him to sleep and managed to creep away, but he only lasted 15 mins, boo. But he did seem to sleep better and was willing to let go of my boob after waking and eating. This morning he was in too light of a sleep when I had to get up to last without me, but I think he went back to sleep easily for DH while I got ready. I don't love the idea of swaddling while bedsharing because it really doesn't follow safe bedsharing guidelines, but I feel pretty confident he can't roll anywhere while snug up against me, so I might keep doing it if he sleeps better for it.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Aww!! I love that Jack's first laugh involved the whole family! That'll be a great moment to look back on! 

If you feel confident with him being swaddled while bed sharing you'll be alright.

Adjusting to a second is hard. Especially when one is much more time consuming than what you got accustomed to. It would be hard to come home from work then take care of a baby. Hopefully something works out for you guys one way or another soon. 

I don't have high hopes for him settling out of my arms, but who knows. Maybe I'll be surprised. 

I would love if one of us had normal human work hours. I don't see it ever happening. If a school nurse was paid well I'd do that. There is talks about going back to 8 hour shifts at work, but I don't think it would work out. I'd have to do some 6-2 shifts and some 2-10 shifts, though. I'd love the 6-2 shifts, I'd hate the 2-10s. I do like having 4 days off in a row, though. Right now I have 5 days off, but I'm going full time. 

Ally - Burgers sound good! I've been hungry for a good meal, so everything sounds good. I don't eat well when I'm working.

Glad Isa took to the rice pudding well! I'll probably start T once we get moved. Would start before but we decided not to do any actual grocery shopping till after we move. We're just getting by on what we have and buying a couple of things here and there.

Vrogers - I hope he can take vacation. That would definitely be nice!

That's great that she fell asleep in her crib! It can be really hard to move them to their own room. Starting with naps would be a great idea, though! Will let her get familiar with it. 

Lite - Love that your instructor held her for you! 

Haha.. my hubby usually buys everything he wants as well. Go figure! Gift cards are silly, but if I gave one to DH he would at least know he has free range with it. He usually asks me before buying something he wants unless it's not a lot of money. 

They really do change so quickly. It's hard to believe how fast they learn new things! T rolls around on the floor. He doesn't deliberately roll to get to something yet (that I've seen), but I'm waiting for it. 


I'm mostly caught up, I think. Sorry if I missed something! 

AFM - Monday we all went to the park to enjoy the nice weather and I'm glad we did because it's going to be crappy until Tuesday with a high chance of rain Friday through Monday. I chased O around the park for the most part. DH did some, but he held T once he woke up from his nap and visited with a couple of friends that live near the park and came over. I pushed T in the stroller which was nice. He really enjoyed it. O went in his push car. I actually felt pretty good afterwards. It must have helped my hips and lower back. My joints were sore because they haven't fully recovered from pregnancy, but overall I felt better. I'm starting to hurt again, though. 

Work was fine for me. DH not so much. The first day was really bad I guess. The second went much better. I guess he's still going to have bad days here and there. 

Our census is down so we have to start taking hour long lunches. Not excited about that. It's nice not having such a high demand at work, but those hour lunches cut into my pay. Often I wouldn't even clock out before because our census was high enough and I wouldn't really have time to take a half hour lunch. We were allowed to always take up to a hour, but now its forced. 

Everything is moving forward with the house. Pretty sure we're going to close now. DH is bringing home some boxes tonight to start packing some. Need to get a hold of the apartment manager and let them we're moving out. Maybe we can pay only half a month or something. Monday I have to call around and let them know we're taking possession so we don't have to pay hook up fees. 

Next few weeks are going to be a blur and a mess. We'll probably start moving day of the close if we can and hopefully be mostly in or all the way in by Monday then I have an appointment for T on the 9th. 

Also, T has been doing really well with naps in the pack n play. He's doing much better than he was anywhere else. Always on his side and if he startles awake he almost always goes back to sleep.

Sorry, long post.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - that sounds like a very nice family evening you had last night. How wonderful that Jack had this first giggle! I love baby giggles so much. It's cute he was so entertained by his big sister! It's going to be so fun to see our kids become close siblings someday. Hopefully they will play well together. 

Admittedly, I still swaddle Violet even though we are co sleeping. I swaddle with one arm out just to be 'safe.' She has never rolled while in bed with me but perhaps I should have both arms out... idk. The two nights I did not swaddle she slept terribly. 
Yes, your poor DH is dealing with some major exhaustion which isn't good at all. He is a trooper for wanting to wait it out for a couple weeks. 

Thanks for the happy 3 months for V. I can't believe she is there already! I just want to soak up this time with her as a baby. 

Ali - we posted at the same time again. My DH also usually asks before he spends money unless it's just a small amount. Unfortunately, he has a bad habit of buying lunch at work which he never asks me about, and those amounts add up! Then again, I treat myself sometimes too. DH said the same about wanting a gift card so he could have free range to spend it on whatever. 
I ended up surprising him by making him a cake and having a few friends over to celebrate last night. Just a very low-key visit, but I think he was happy. My hubby is an extrovert (and I am very much not) so sometimes it's hard for me to think of what HE would like rather than what I would want haha. 


AFM - I've had a nice morning so far! I had a make-up exercise class from the one I missed last week, and I did NOT feel like dragging us all out of bed and getting ready this morning. Both girls were sleeping in for once, so it was unfortunate to have to wake them up. However, I'm glad I did it! Getting out of the house felt great, and I found the people in the Thursday class a bit friendlier. There was one girl who I could see myself actually being friends with, but I don't think I'll ever see her again since she is just in the Thurs class. Oh well. 
Violet fell asleep in the car seat when we headed home, so then I was able to stop at the Starbucks drive-thru on the way home. I also stopped by work just to drop off birth announcement/thank you cards before heading home. Was even able to eat lunch in peace because Violet stayed sleeping! I sure wish she would sleep as well as she does in the car seat the rest of the time! She has started having only 20 minute naps half the time even if she's in the swing or our arms. I hate cat naps!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- yes I feel the same way, I thought the hard part would be getting her to fall asleep but nope!
I hope y'all have a fun day/evening, I'm sure it'll be nice to spend time as a family, and hope your dh has a nice birthday! 
Glad you've had a nice morning! About the girl in your Thursday class, do you not usually go on thursdays, since this one was make-up? 
The Starbucks run and lunch in peace both sound amazing! L has been doing the cat naps as well, and only in my arms so not much is getting done around the house. 

Slammer- good point about indulging in what I do enjoy, thank you! 
I'm sorry about dh struggling with taking care of baby. I hope you guys figure out a solution that works best for you guys. And you're a rockstar for sleeping in the glider, I'm sure you would much rather be able to sleep in a comfy bed but I know it's whatever gets baby to sleep! 
Yay for jack giggling!! It is my favorite thing so far! That's precious that he was laughing at his sister too. 

Ally- glad Isa liked the rice pudding! I'm not looking forward to stinkier poos! 

Ali- glad you guys got to enjoy some good weather! We're getting some nasty weather here this weekend as well. 
You definitely sound busy with the move and everything going on at work! I hope you can get some down time in between all that somehow, although I'm sure that's easier said than done! 
Glad T is napping well in the pack n play. I really wish L liked hers but it seems like the mattress isn't completely flat/level or something

L rolled stomach to back for me a couple times but dh finally got to see last night. We always do a story in her room after I change her into her pjs and last night after the story I decided to flip her onto tummy and within a few seconds she rolled. Did it a second time too. She's also holding her head up really well now, not so wobbly and I barely have to support it (still mostly do out of habit and paranoia).


----------



## newbie2013

Hi all, I've been trying to keep up but haven't been able to reply.

Lit - the exercise class sounds great! I wish I could get involved with something like that. Sounds like you had a productive morning.

Alijo, shift work must be difficult with kids. Well done on doing that. Don't think I could cope!

Ally, wow! Rice pudding already! I don't think ds has the neck strength for that yet.

Afm, I'm doing OK, considering. MIL fell last week and has been staying with us. I have tried to be extremely tolerant but my patience is running thin. Seems like she will be here until at least Sunday, if not longer. I need dh to be supporting me right now and that isn't happening. He's exhausted looking after his mother. I'm coping OK, but I desperately need to work on my relationship with dh, but can't while she's around. 

Ds is doing well. He's napping right now. He fell asleep in his cot by himself. Proud of him! He's be doing well at night too. Got his 4 month appointment on Saturday. Can't believe we have all survived for months! Dh is shocked with how much he loves ds. I'm feeling less of a bond than I thought I would, but I think it is getting better as he gets older.


----------



## newbie2013

Baby boy is still sleeping after one hour, at home in his cot. Can't remember the last time he did that.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Can you change classes? Tell them it works out better for you for those different days. That's great that she held Violet for you! 

My hubby does the same and buys lunches and drinks. I just need to start making him lunches because he sure the heck won't! It does get really expensive. I'm very money conscious so it is hard for me to overlook it and he's not so much. He doesn't feel it's that much. 

Newbie - I'd lose my mind if my MIL was with us! Even if you like her I bet it can be stressful to have someone in your space. Then also stealing any help and time from your DH. Hopefully she can head home soon. 

Vrogers - I really do just feel busy all the time. I'm off plenty of days from work, but I don't have any me time at all. 

AFM - I forgot to mention, T can sit up from a reclined position. Found that out while giving him a bath. I put him in his bath seat that just sits in the tub and is reclined. I turn to the water messing with it and I feel him touch my arm and look at him and he's sitting up! My eyes bugged out of my head because if he would have leaned forward anymore he probably would have fallen out and hit his head. He would have been fine, but I still don't want him hurt or anything.


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! That's great! Way to go T! Thank goodness he didn't mean forward too much. I haven't tried Z sitting up from recline, but I'll be careful with him in that position! I suspect he might be crawling early. His neck is so strong Abbas he constantly moves when he is on the ground... Actually he moves all the time! His legs and arms are getting strong too.


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - He very well might! Sounds like he definitely wants to move. I kind of wonder if T will be crawling earlier as well. O was really strong, just never tried. He rolled instead. He crawled for a month before he started walking. He started taking his first steps at 9.5 months. He started walking with furniture the same day he decided to start crawling. I can see T crawling early to keep up with his brother. 

Yeah, definitely be careful! They take you by surprise. The seat doesn't have straps or anything since it's for baths and you're not suppose to leave them unattended. Even though I was still attending him he still almost got himself hurt!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - yeah, it's very difficult to get anything done around the house with a baby. Thankfully, for the moment Violet is usually happy to play on her play mat for short periods, so I can get a little bit done while she is awake if my dd1 lets me. Sorry L is having cat naps as well. 
Yay for your DH finally seeing L roll from front to back! 

No, I'm not normally in the Thurs class. My class is on Tues but since I cancelled the one class, I was able to use my one extra credit on a Thurs class. 

Newbie - I am sorry taking care of your MIL is taking its toll on both of you, and that you can't focus on your marriage this way. I hope she doesn't have to stay too much longer so that things can go back to normal. Sorry you're not feeling quite as much of a bond as you were hoping to. I am sure it will come with time! 

Ali - unfortunately, I can't switch classes because the Thurs class is full. The only reason I was able to do a make-up class on Thurs was because someone must have cancelled for that day and a slot came available. It is full for the rest of the session though. Oh well! If I sign up for another 6-week stint, then maybe I will try Thurs instead. 

Great job with T being able to sit up so much from a reclined position! He sounds strong. I am glad you rescued him before he hurt himself. 

AFM - I am in a bit of a cranky mood today. I am having a friend over in about an hour, so hopefully I can be cheerful enough to enjoy it. 

Violet is getting SO close to rolling back to front already! She can get all the way to her side and then she tries really hard to get all the way over, but her bottom arm stops her. She tried it for quite some time this morning. I am guessing it won't be long before she figures it out! 

I forgot to mention but we did cave and buy the double stroller a couple weeks ago. Yesterday I took a nice hour-long walk with it, with a break for dd1 to play at the park in the middle. She made friends with a little girl there and had tons of fun! It was nice to watch.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, sorry ive been Not posted for a while. Ive really had a busy month. I have been trying to keep up but to be honest I have really struggled this week so I'll apologise again for not replying to everyone. Oh has had a big assignment to be in this weekend for uni and ive been proof reading it a lot. I'm also still havivg a lot of problems still my teenager. So any spare time ive been sat talking to him in his room or taking him out most of time with baby in arms. Then trying to fit in any other time with my toddler. The kids at his school have been horrible. It's only a few but the other kids don't dare say anything. Some kids are such shits..they have been setting up snapchat accounts in my sons name and putting horrible profile pictures.. Ive been really upset with it. Ds has been adamant he didn't want me to say anything to school but ive made them aware there is stuff going on. We are seriously thinking of home schooling him now. On a positive he has gone out today with a couple of other boys so im hoping he stays with them and stays away from the bullies. I know he is trying hard. It's so heartbreaking to see him upset though. I swear im very close to banging on their doors ! 

I have read through a couple of pages back. little ones seem to be doing great. 

Newbie sorry about the MIL situation, im sure that's really frustrating especially when u r working hard to improve things with dh. I think I'd find that really stressful. Glad z is doing ok, bless him. Ollie seems to be getting strong also lately :) 

Ali- wow 9.5 months first steps is brill. All my boys have been over a year. I wonder if T will be the same:) ollie still isn't even trying to roll yet! ?? He just chills and laughs.. Think he can't be bothered lol.. Hope house goes smoothly :) 

Lit- V sounds like she is doing great , bless her trying to roll back to front, she sound like she is not far off now. Hope your friends visit cheered u up. Is your double stroller side by side or one in front of other? My ds is too big now for us to buy a double stroller but we have a buggy board. This week though we just felt like going for a long walk as if been moaning I wanted some exercise and really felt I needed to get out so I put ds in his old buggy instead of on the board and we walked for 2 hours lol .. It was bliss..:) we go away for a couple of days on the 15th so definately taking the buggy !! Shame u can't change the exercise class:( 

Slammer/ brilliant jack giggling:) sounds like a really nice night..sorry dh struggling with childcare with jack. I hope it gets easier for u both soon. Hope work going ok. :) 

Vrogers :) story time sounds loverly. We have bedtime story every night with ds and ollie sits on my knee and takes it all in. His little head is a lot stronger too but still like a nodding dog looking at the bright colours lol.. Really cute he looks really serious haha..great that DH got to see L roll over. 

Ally.. Rice pudding, bless ha.. I love it when then start to have proper foods. I'll be starting ollie soon:) might try bits this weekend. 

Nothing else to report really, just been a busy few weeks and I just feel like there isn't enough hours in my days! Ollie doing good. Not rolling yet. We had our first giggle the other day. He is very clingy with mummy still and will only settle for me. Oh finding that hard as he wants to help as much as poss but after he has been working all day it has ended up easier for me to settle him. Ds ( toddler has been really hyper lately so much so we are going to try and monitor the foods/ drinks ect he is having as he is really pushing us to the limits lately. Fortunately me and oh seem to work well together so keep each other sane but it's been hard. I will try and get on again soon. Sorry if I have missed anyone x and sorry for long post !!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple -
Wow, your poor teenager. I don't blame you for wanting to homeschool him. Would that be an option for you? Are you a SAHM? I can't believe how cruel kids/teens can be. 

Sounds like your husband is very busy with homework and whatnot. Nice of you to proofread. 

The double stroller we got is one in front of the other. I wouldn't want to try to push one of those wide ones through doorways! This one can fit a 45 lb kid in each seat so we can at least use it for a while. 
Sorry your toddler is being so incredibly hyper! I hope you can find ways to calm him down a bit.


----------



## Apple111

Hi lit, no im sue back to work december but I'm looking into doing private work and reducing my hours. My son only has 18 months left of school and my dad is really good at English and maths and is happy to do two days with my son. He works from home and is keen to do it. My FIL is a science teacher and has offered to help myself and oh are ok to help with othet stuff. I'm just going to give it a couple of weeks and see how he gets on to make sure it's right decision. X

I had a good chat with oh last night and we kind of put a plan together in how best to play things with our toddler so we are singing from same book. Hopefully things will settle soon &#128513; x. 

I'm sure new stroller will make life a lot easier :) x


----------



## AliJo

Not sure if T is going through a growth spurt or if there is something else going on. He's just been off. Nothing horrible, but it's a noticeable difference. A little crankier and isn't eating like he was. He's been eating less. Yesterday I really should have pumped because he just wasn't draining me. Today I did pump a little this morning already. He's been drooling like crazy and chewing on everything but I'm not feeling any teeth yet. 

I did give him a dose of Tylenol to see if that helped him. He ended up calming down some and napping about the time it would be kicking in. Maybe his teeth are working their way up and I'm just not feeling them yet. 

Yesterday T decided a paci wasn't so bad. His tongue thrust reflex is diminishing so I wonder if that's why. Before he would try to push it out almost instantly and if he didn't get it out he'd gag. I'm really excited that he may end up liking the paci. It made life easier for DH when I was gone.

Lite - How are you liking the stroller? I'm using you to choose mine! :haha: Since both our older ones are big for their age. Thinking of getting one in the next couple of months if I can swing it. 

Darn.. hopefully you can get into it next time around. I'd probably benefit from joining an exercise class. The gym I was at had regular classes that were free to anyone who went. I should have done it, but I felt too embarrassed. I'm very competitive so I rocked it for half the class then died because I tried too hard. Never went back :wacko: Now we're moving so I won't be able to. I don't know what the gym over there offers. 

Apple - I'm sorry about the bullying. It's insane! I'm so afraid of my children dealing with it and I know they will to some extent no matter what. I was bullied pretty bad and the ways I dealt with it weren't helpful to me. I found just agreeing with them generally made them leave me alone, but caused a lot of self esteem issues. Although I did learn how deescalate situations like that (more appropriately) and people who are just general jerks don't mess with me because they find it quite unsatisfying. I feel the only hope I have for my children is to teach them how to deal with bullies (inwardly and outwardly) and to build their self esteem. Also, teach them not to bully. I hope you find a solution for him. 

Ollie sounds like a thinker! He's taking the world in.


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - sounds like you have a great support system to help you if you do decide to homeschool. Good idea to wait a couple weeks to make sure it's what you all want to do. Sounds like you and your DH make a great team. 

Ali - I am really liking the stroller. It obviously isn't 100% perfect, but it has made going for walks so much easier, and it is quite easy to maneuver. The one thing regarding having a bigger child- this particular stroller focuses very much on being lightweight and compact, which I appreciate, but I do admit dd1 looks a bit oversized for the second seat. She has to keep her feet up on the little seat ledge with her knees up a bit because if she let her legs dangle they would touch the ground. However, as I said, she is well below the weight limit and she has told us over and over that she is very comfy still. If you do buy a double stroller, I recommend trying to find a store with one in stock where you can try strapping them both in and make sure they fit nicely and you like how it steers first. Some of the ones we tried were absolutely horrible to push! 

Aww! That's funny you tend to work yourself too hard for the first half and then are too exhausted for the last half of an exercise class. That probably wouldn't happen with the class I am in because I find it is very light exercise! :haha: It is more of just an enjoyable outing than a huge workout. I did try a drop-in Zumba class a few weeks ago, and THAT was a workout! I also really lost energy towards the end! 

That is awful you were bullied in school. It also scares me to think of my kids going through anything like that. One thing I do find is that people usually discover eventually that bullying doesn't get them far. It might work when they are young, but when they are adults they realize they at least have to pretend to be nice to get through in the real world! Of course there are bullies everywhere, but I do find even the 'mean girls' I used to know have to act a lot nicer these days.


----------



## Apple111

Ali - sorry u have experienced bullying also. I did in the last year of school for a short time but it was awful but I think it's helping me relate to my son. It's difficul as the boys that are bothering him all walk around the local area after school and weekends and then school aren't wanting to get involved in anything out of school times but they expect my son to report anything to them. I'm really hoping it passes but I'm not going to wait much longer. I can see it changing my son. It concerns me though that he seems to be a bit of a people pleaser, and is obviously massively affected by peer pressure. I just don't want him getting involved in anything he shouldn't. 

Lit- I wish I could get to a exercise class, never done one before. There was one that you could take your baby to running for six weeks nearby but I missed the start with having to spend time with my older kids.
I have started doing this workout video on you tube ..lol my toddler looks at me funny. I can't remember if i have already spoke about this in previous posts u will have to excuse me my head is mashed today with different things lol.. It's called 7 minute work out and it's not a real person it's like a computer programme /image of woman that counts you down haha.. Ive found I can really fit this in well.., if any if you struggle for time u will have to check it out. I have to do the easy version lol&#128514;&#128514; but it definately gets my heart going even in just 7 mins..Id never done a wall squat b4 I thought my time had come &#128514;&#128556; so unfit ! 

Well all my boys have been hard work today. Ollie not slept for longer than 10 mins sure he might be teething so gave some Calpol today. Took him and ds for a walk to park thinking ollie would sleep most of it but nope! He had different ideas and everytine he did sleep ds managed to wake him or poke him whilst on his buggy board! 

Teenager went out last night with a friend that is supposedly ok and came back today looking like he had been out all night ! I was sooo mad. And then To top the day I started getting calls from the insurance company from my eldest sons car ! He doesn't even live with me anymore ! So one way or another all four boys have been draining ! It's actually the first time all of them have had something going on that has demanded my time.. And bless OH in middle of it trying to do final proof read on stupid 5000 assignment due in tomorrow !! So glad when that's gone x

So yes ladies feeling a bit out of it as I type this but B&B ladies always make me feel sane again :) 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.. I'm hoping tomorrow's going to be a better day !


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies just checking in.

slammer- that is adorable about Jack's giggles. 

lit- glad exercise class went well, and that you got to go to starbucks also. I hate cat naps! Isa is still doing his 30 min naps, whether in my arms, crib or car seat. that is great about the double stroller and that you managed to get out for a nice walk. 

vrogers- thats cute about rolling. Isa rolls from side to stomach easily, a few times he has done back to stomach and he is also holding his head up really well. 

newbie- that sucks about your MIL, i hope she can leave soon and you can have time with dh and work on your relationship.

ali- well done to baby t sitting up in reclined position. 

apple- wow sounds like you have a lot going on. Hopefully you can get a homeschooling situation sorted, that might be best. Kids can be cruel. Glad ollie is doing well. Hope tomorrow is better for you. You have lots going on, but u are doing a great job. 

ali- perhaps a growth spurt then, or maybe his gums getting ready? sorry you were bullied ali, it's horrible. baby t sounds like he is thriving and doing great. Good job :)

afm- ive been out on a few walks, but eating badly, feel big and bloated. decided i am going to go for a run tomorrow! Nights are better with Isa, he is waking twice, around 00:30 and then around 4am. Days hard cause of his cat naps. I found out there is a local mums walking group on monday mornings, going to try and get along to that.


----------



## AliJo

Ah it's all in the past. We grew up in a small town and it can make things worse. My brothers were all bullied to some extent as well. 

Ally - I have no idea how often T wakes. Is that bad? It's all a blur! I think he's down to 2 as well. Hope the walking group works out!

Apple - You sure have your hands full! I really should do something at home to work out. I'm too mentally exhausted so I end up being lazy. 

AFM - I'm hiding in the bedroom. DH is up and I just kind of left. O comes in and bothers me now and then but oh well. I just needed a break. T has a bottle out there and I haven't heard him for a bit so maybe he's asleep. He was ready for a nap. 

I need to go out and finish supper. Had some beef tips in the slow cooker. Got a short break I guess.


----------



## Literati_Love

I typed a whole response and it got deleted so this one will be a bit shorter. 

Apple - do you have a link to those 7 min workouts? Sounds like something I'd actually be able to fit in.
Sounds like you have a lot going on right now. You're doing a great job! 

Ally - sorry Isa is still such a cat napper. It's nice when they consolidate their sleep later. I hope you go to that moms' walking group. Sounds fun! We have that here too but I think it is more geared to moms of 2 so don't know if I could join. 

Ali - I don't blame you for disappearing to your room once your DH got up. Sometimes you just need a break! I am glad you tiny bit of one even though it was brief. 

I did something similar yesterday. After a very long day, when DH got home, I just handed him Violet and said, "I'm going for a bath. Violet needs a nap soon" and that was it. I did get to enjoy a brief hot bath and reading a magazine, but it didn't last long at all because DH couldn't get V to sleep so I got out pretty quickly to go relieve him. Then we all watched Monster Trucks (the movie) together and enjoyed it. :)


----------



## Apple111

I think this is it im not very technical ha 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r8cexmYOknI


If nothing else it entertains the kids whilst u r doing it ha x my toddlers does it with me :)


----------



## Ally2015

ali- nights are a blur for sure! but since i make him bottles, its roughly 2 times i get up to make one, so he wakes twice. Sometimes he will wake more if gassy or restless. Hope you had a nice supper :)

are you managing to get baby T in the crib more?

lit- i am glad you got a bath and enjoyed the movie :)

apple- thanks for the link, will try it!

afm- went for a run yesterday, it was brilliant. legs ache but looking forward to getting fit again haha. Today i met up with other mum's in the park and we all went for a walk and then coffee after. It was really nice, and we had a chat about how tired we are, and the realities of having a young baby.
I've started reading a book this week, and going to try and eat really healthy. So i;m feeling positive and passing on the vibes to you all...


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- I have a great MIL but I would go insane if she had to stay with us for any amount of time, I don't blame you! Hopefully it isn't a long stay. 
Glad baby Z is doing/sleeping well! I hope his appointment goes well too

Ali- wow go T for sitting like that! I can see why you were worried though, but how cool he was already able to do that! Seems like they do things like that when you least expect it. 

Literati- it's gotten so much easier now that L is the same as you said, able to play on her play mat for a bit so I can grab something to eat or something. 
I hope you were able to have a nice visit with your friend, I hate when I get in moods like that, especially because I always want to be alone and obviously that can't happen! 
Wow crazy that violet is so close to figuring out back to front rolling! 
I hope you guys like the new stroller and it works out well. I'm sure it's nice to have something to put both babies in and not have to worry about the older one running off

Apple- definitely sounds like you have your hands full! I'm sorry you are still dealing with problems with your teenager. I don't miss that age at all, kids can be mean. I hope he is able to have a friend or two as that can make a huge difference! 
I need to try that work out you posted, I feel so gross with not being able to work out like I did pre baby! 

Ally- Glad Isa is doing well at night and hopefully that means you can get a little more sleep 
The moms group sounds like a great idea, I'm glad you've found it. Sounds like you are doing really well, I've found taking care of my body makes me feel loads better mentally and emotionally so I need to get back to that, eating better and working out any way I can. Thank you for the motivation! :) 

Afm- L hasn't taken any 'longer' naps lately so it's harder to get other things done. Thankfully she's still sleeping well at night just wish she would nap longer but oh well. 
We tried to go to target yesterday, it was a bust. Dh suggested I go by myself so I asked if my mother could go and she couldn't. Dh finally said we'll all go even though he hates target (I spend too much time/money there ha!) so we went. L cried the way there and then fussed in the store, so I didn't get to walk around and look at anything, we just rushed and got what we needed. 
Got some new formula for L, we've been slowly changing her to AR because of all the spit up so I grabbed the target brand (much cheaper than enfamil) and a new bottle drying rack. I was sad I didn't even get a coffee. We got home and I was a bit discouraged that it was such a chore and how anxious I was just taking a trip to target. Maybe it'll go better next time, think we need to plan it when she doesn't need a nap or bottle because she needed both!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - thanks for the link! I'll have to check it out later! 

Ally - well done on going for a run! I am glad the moms' walking meet-up went well and that you felt really positive after! Thanks for sharing the positive thoughts! :) Will you be able to meet up with these moms again? 

VRogers - oh, I'm sorry your trip to Target ended up not going so well. I understand how discouraging it can be. Even the simplest things can be so difficult and complicated with a baby! I definitely think with some planning around naps and bottle times, you might be able to have a more successful outing next time! It does take some trial and error to find out what works for your baby! For instance, for Violet, she sleeps very well in the car seat, so planning an outing for when she NEEDS a nap works well for us because then she falls asleep in the car seat on the way there, and I try to finish up The errand before she wakes up again and needs to nurse! That's just what works best for us! Hopefully you can find what works best for you and L! 

AFM - had a decent weekend, although there were some frustrating moments. DH and I got a bit more quality time together than usual, so we reconnected a bit.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- yes, we tried to feed her before we left and she wasn't interested so we assumed we would be good. Turns out she was overdue for a nap and then decided she was hungry before her nap. You are definitely right about finding what works for your baby, I'm sure it's different for them all, like how ours absolutely will not nap in her car seat and yours will. That would be so convenient! 
Glad you and dh were able to get some extra time together! I love when L goes to bed and we stay in the living room, even if we're both doing different things. Time alone together is more cherished since having a baby, I'm sure everyone here feels the same way!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - wow, that is beyond frustrating that L won't nap in her car seat at all! I see how that would have ended up disastrous with her refusing a bottle before you left and then suddenly wanting one before her nap! Ah well. If nothing else, she will eventually stay awake for a lot longer so maybe it will be easier when she's older.

Yes, I definitely appreciate alone time with DH more than ever now! I don't ever get time with him in the evenings without Violet because Violet has to be held all the time, but even when I am holding her while she sleeps and we get to watch a movie together it is still a nice treat.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- i am with you on the short naps, they suck!! sorry going to target was a bust. Definitely try again when you know L is full and not needing a sleep. yes agree with you about the time with dh, we only get it in the evening and i do look forward to it every evening. 

lit- yes we are going to meet every monday mornings for a walk, and we have a whatsapp group too so we can chat and complain there also about our babies sleep. Glad you and dh got some time together 

afm- not much to update, i;m giving Isa a few small tea spoons of baby rice pudding a day , he seems to like it. My mission today is to make a lasgana, i will need to do it in parts due to Isa's rubbish naps but hey ho. He will nap better one day won't he??


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - that will be great to meet up every Monday! I hope you make some good friends. That's great you have a little chat group as well. 

Good luck making a lasagna today! That sounds incredibly ambitious! I don't make anything that takes more than 20 minutes of actual prep these days. 

You're right that his naps will definitely get better eventually. It might take a while, but it will happen. 

AFM - had my fitness class today which went okay but I don't find I can connect with anyone in my class that well. We had scones and coffee after which was nice.
I find I am in quite a bad mood lately. It is not as bad as how irritable I was at the beginning when I was so sleep deprived and struggling a lot, but it is still not very fun. I think I haven't been getting quite as much sleep lately, as I have been making the most of staying up to read or watch tv after dd1 is in bed, and then both girls have been waking a bit earlier (still not that early, but I am a wimp) so I think overall I'm getting a bit less sleep than I could use. I'm also having a ton of low blood sugar attacks all the time but don't have time to prepare a nice healthy, balanced, filling meal, so I'm constantly ravenous and shoving trail mix in my mouth, wishing my dd1 would stop making demands while I'm feeling so shaky and miserable! To make things worse, Violet has also been clingier, crankier and feeding more often, so it all amounts to me being quite a cranky mommy! Hopefully this will pass soon and I can be more relaxed again. I also gained 2 pounds back, so am feeling down about that. :(


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - Oh yes, I also feel I am in a constant bad mood , I have constant low patience and I snap quite easily. I hate it so you're not alone!! It is difficult with an older one constantly making demands and being so high on energy. It doesn't matter what we do with Anabella, we can't seem to ever wear her out!
Sorry you've not connected with anyone at your exercise class. It certainly sounds like the Thursday one is a better fit for you. I think classes and groups can be so hit and miss. I've been to so many baby groups in my time where I feel so alone and sad where everyone has either connected already or arrived with a friend :(

Ally - Sounds like the walking group is proving to be successful so far! There is one quite local to me but the timings don't really work out with Anabella being in pre school and finishing around the time it's on. Hope you made the lasagna OK! Funnily enough, I plan to do that tomorrow if I can. 

vrogers - Sorry your trip to target didn't really work out. It can be stressful when your baby is screaming although I must admit it bothers me much less with Jamie then it ever did with Anabella! Hopefully you can find a time which works better for you next time and it wont be as bad. 

Apple - good for you getting out running and meeting mum friends. I love getting a sense of normality back after having a baby and it's nice to connect to people who are going through the same thing. So sorry to hear about your teenage son :hugs: I hope the bullies back off but I am glad homeschooling is an option if you really need it.

Ali - I hope T is back to his normal self now?

newbie - I hope things with your MIL are OK! 

AFM - Really good news... Jamie had a heart scan on Friday and his heart is not as enlarged as it was and the hole is getting smaller :happydance: The consultant said he can see a piece of tissue trying to close it and he is almost positive the hole will close on it's own. We are going back in 3 months time and all being well Jamie will no longer need the medication he is on which is fantastic. I came away feeling very happy and positive.

I've probably written about this before so apologies, but getting Jamie to nap at home in the day time is proving very stressful. He has to be held and as soon as I put him down, he will wake up and start screaming! Thankfully when out of the hours he will sleep for 2/3 hours + in either the sling or carry cot so that's a relief. He can also self settle at night and we lay him in his cot awake and he doesn't even cry once and just takes himself of to sleep. So I don't get why he can't in the day? If he isn't being held, he will literally scream and get so hysterical and worked up. Poor thing :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - that is such wonderful news about Jamie's heart! I hope everything closes up perfectly! 

Glad I'm not the only one still feeling rather irritable and impatient. My dd1 is the same with never ever running out of energy! It is a bit full on when you're tired and trying to deal with a baby as well. Oh well. We'll get through it I'm sure! I do find things are much better than they were. 

I agree it can be a very lonely feeling when you're at a mom group but can't connect with anyone. Sorry you've experienced it as well. Sounds like you have some good friends you get together with regularly though! So that's good. If I do sign up for the Thurs class next time, hopefully that class stays the friendlier type! It is the luck of the draw who will sign up again, I suppose. 

So sorry Jamie is so upset when you don't hold him for naps at home. I also have to hold Violet for all her naps at home. Sometimes she'll handle the swing, but lately she won't even do that and will cry until I hold her. She is having a particularly sleepy day today so I've basically been trapped by her the entire day! Have gotten nothing accomplished. Oh well. At least I did manage to pay bills and whatnot on my phone, and DH is bringing home take-out for supper! :) 
You're right that it doesn't make sense about naps since he self settles at night (Violet doesn't), but hopefully he will progress to wanting to self settle for naps eventually as well. 
Hope you have a good evening/day or whatever time it is there when you read it!


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry I've been MIA for a few days ladies! Just can't seem to find the time to reply properly when I'm not at work. Will try to do better because I hate getting to this point where I'm so behind on replying to people!

AliJo - right there with you on DH having good and bad days. Same for us moms as well I suppose, but you feel bad when it's all on DH, right?? I know I spend way more time handling two kids alone, but I still feel bad for DH if he has a bad day with just Jack. 

When will you close on the house? Must be so exciting!

Jack will sit up a bit from recline as well - have to be careful how I prop him on the couch - need to lay him back a good bit or he starts crunching himself forward!

Man I wish I could get Jack to regularly take a paci. He will chew it for a bit, but won't really get going and keep it in his mouth.

Literati - that sucks that V is having catnaps! I find some of Jack's are short and some are long. You're lucky she sleeps well in the carseat though. We never did have an infant seat, but I'm positive neither of my children would ahve slept through being moved about in a seat. DD would wake if we stopped at a red light!

Jack seemed so close to rolling back to front but he hasn't been working on it lately. Boo!

Glad you got the double stroller and you are liking it. I think I want to get a sit and stand kind, but want to wait longer to see if Jack gets better with the stroller.

That's nice you got some quality time with DH over the weekend. DH and I are sorely lacking in that.

Sorry you are feeling irritable lately. I completely understand, especially with hunger and shoving food in yourself. I still haven't lost any more weight.

I have much experience with going to groups and not making any friends! It sucks. 

Vrogers - good going for L rolling front to back! More and more head control is awesome. Jack is almost always totally steady with his head now. 

Sorry the Target run was such a bust! That doesn't sound fun. Can you bring a bottle and a baby carrier next time and feed her and knock her out in the carrier for a while? 

Newbie - sorry to hear about your MIL's fall and that she is staying with you and making your relationship with DH harder. I hope you guys get to work on things soon. I also still don't feel as much of a bond with Jack as I thought I would. It's gotten better, but still nowhere near my level with DD. I'm sure it will just get better over time.

Apple - sorry you have so much going on, especially with your teenager. It's really awesome that you are so involved, though, and making sure he is OK. Teens really need to be watched closely with things like that! I hope you can work out homeschooling or whatever he needs to get through!

I'll have to check out that 7 minute workout! I really need to do something.

Ally - sorry Isa takes catnaps too. That mums group sounds awesome. Wish I had time for that kind of thing! Good on you for getting out for a run! Relish those days where you feel positive!

Pompey - soooo glad to hear the good news about Jamies heart! That's fantastic!

Sorry to hear about the struggle with naps at home! That sounds stressful! Jack naps well in a carrier, though it breaks my back. DH has even been getting him to nap in the rock n play!

AFM - doing OK, except my back/neck is killing me again. I havent been keeping up with my stretches or exercises since stopping PT. Really feeling discouraged that Im just going to be in pain and a mess physically for ages while Jack is still a baby. :( I even got a massage on Sunday for my BFs bachelorette and I still felt horrible by the next day.

My mom came for a visit on Saturday and it was nice. She stayed long enough to put DD to bed after DH had left for work. She left and Jack and I went straight to bed. Not bad.

So I thought swaddling was going to make a big difference in Jacks sleep, but after a couple days it's pretty much back to the usual of max 2 hours and more often as the night wears on. :( It is helping DH put him down for naps though, so I guess that's good. He even got him to nap for an hour and 45 minutes in the rock n play today!

Pumping is going well at work. I come home with more than I need almost every day. Today I came home with 20 oz!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I would imagine it would be quite difficult to fit replying in now that you're back at work. It does make it quiet around here, though, with you and Ali so busy working! 

Violet has some longer naps too. She's honestly all over the place. I find her to be an extremely unpredictable baby. Violet throws me for a loop pretty much daily! Just when I think she's starting to do something, she changes it on me. At the moment she MUST be going through a growth spurt because it feels likes she's feeding pretty much constantly. Also has been sleeping more during the day again, but only on me. I really hope it's just a growth spurt, but it has been going on for 5+ days now and I didn't think growth spurts lasted that long. Feeling confused and somewhat stressed. She has been crying hysterically a lot this evening so I am feeling overwhelmed. 
That's amazing your DH got Jack to nap that long in the rock n play. That sure would be nice. Sounds like your DH is doing better with him anyway, even though I am sure it is still hard. 

That's a good idea to wait on the sit and stand stroller until Jack actually likes the stroller. Otherwise it's a waste of money! I am happy Violet does sleep in her car seat (although she sure hates getting put in it!), as it does make being on the go a lot easier. 
Great job pumping so much at work! That sounds like a pretty good visit with your mom. Nice of her to stay to put your daughter to bed. I am sorry swaddling hasn't offered any relief with Jack's stretches at night. It's so tough. Is it pretty hard to concentrate at work with so little sleep? 

Sorry you are feeling sore and that the massage was undone pretty much immediately after. I always find that happens after a massage. The relief they offer often doesn't last long. Blah. 

AFM - feeling very discouraged tonight. I've been blah this week but now I feel really down. It doesn't help that Violet cried most of the evening and is seeming very 'off.' It is a good thing I squeezed in some time with DH this weekend because this is one of those weeks where I'm barely seeing him. Blah.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - aw, I'm sorry V is crying and eating so much. She sounds like quite the demanding mistress! I hope she gets easier/more predictable soon. And boo to DH working a lot this week. It really sucks when you hardly get time with DH. We barely get any one-on-one time. We did spend maybe 40 minutes together last night. I put the kids to bed while he went for groceries and I came out for 10 minutes with him before Jack woke (of course, 30 mins after falling asleep). Then nursed him back to sleep and managed another 30 minutes with DH before he woke again. FML with these babies that can't settle for a decent stretch at the start of the night. I dunno how DH and I will ever even have a chance to be intimate...even getting a few minutes of snuggling on the couch last night was quite the accomplishment!

Things are getting a bit better for DH with Jack, especially since I am basically taking over for several hours on Monday mornings so he can sleep. Jack will usually take a 2 hour nap in the Mei Tai while I sit at my computer "working".

He just said last night he wishes he had made better career choices before having kids! I said he could look for something new now if he wanted, but he said there's really no point while Jack is still a baby because a new job would mean more hours, more stress, and less money. Pretty much all true. Probably another few years of him bartending and then we'll work on something new for him. I also want to get a stable government job before then (I'm a contractor right now...stable enough, but I want to make the switch to a regular govt employee).

I have nothing going on at work today, so I am replying on here and Amazon browsing, lol.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm also finding it difficult to reply regularly. Between work and baby, there isn't much time for anything else. I am reading, though. 

I'm sorry you guys are having trouble with babies napping and in the car seats. I'm thankful that ds is generally good in the car seat, unless we're going for a particularly long drive, but that's rare. I do pick my moments to go out, though. I try to make a run for it right after he's eaten so that I don't have to feed him immediately when we get to where we're going. 

We went for a drive to the sea on Monday since we were both off work. I really wanted to stay home but my MIL is still here so it wouldn't have been peaceful. We enjoyed the outing but it was a long drive. I ended up feeding ds in the car on the side of the highway in the way back! Funny story... I'd just put ds back in the carrier after a delicious seafood lunch and I put my hand on his thigh to adjust how he was sitting angst it felt all sticky... Yep, an explosion! We were a long way from the car, no pram to lie him in, no public change facilities available, nothing. We were right on the street over looking the sea and I saw the stone wall that is built as a water break... A flat surface... Yep, you guessed it! My baby got changed right there, overlooking the sea!


----------



## Ally2015

lit- that is a shame you feel you don't connect with anyone in you fitness class. Hope you feel more well rested soon. i am the same, once Isa sleeps i like to read, or go online and chill out rather than just sleep. it does sound like a growth spurt, V sounds like a very demanding baby. sending you a big hug.

pomp- i managed ot make a tasty veggie lasagna, how did you get on? i am so happy about Jamie's news, that is brilliant! you must be so happy. Maybe Jamie needs more comfort in the day? quite a few of us seem to be struggling with daytime naps just now. 

slammer sorry about the back/neck pain. My dh is the same just now slammer, wishing he did a different career path with more money. he is a landscape gardener, but studied engineering. he signed up to start a course in august and hopefully after he will be in a better position job wise.

newbie- ahah funnt story, at least you had a nice scenic view as you changed his nappy. how are things with you and your dh now?

AFM- Yesterday Isa rolled back to tummy multiple times. Now he can't stop! anytime he is on the floor or bed, he is rolling. It is sooo adorable! 
He has had two brilliant nights of sleep, both nights he had a 6 hour stretch of sleep and only woke once or twice. I know it probably won't last but i am going to enjoy the extra rest while i can! 
today i am visiting a friend who has a 3 month old baby which will be nice. The weather has been very warm so i have been out for walks with Isa.


----------



## slammerkin

newbie - definitely hard to find time to reply. I think of doing it when I am in bed with Jack, but my arms go numb holding up my phone to type, so I give up, lol.

Sounds like a lovely view for DS while you changed him! Glad you got to spend the say with DH, even if you would have rather stayed home.

Ally - hope your DH has good luck with job prospects after his course. My DH studied financial math, so definitely in a different career field now, lol. Not sure what kind of work he might do next, but I'm sure he will make less at first. Bartenders can make a lot of money around here.

Good job Isa on rolling and sleeping well!

AFM - not much new. DH is sick and was exhausted last night. He took a nap 5-6 and then I sent him back to bed at 7 because he was clearly dying.

I can't stop clothes shopping!! Bought a rake of leggings/pants on Amazon yesterday. Out of control! Might send some of it back. Also ordered 5 dresses the previous day to find one for BF's wedding - hopefully one of them works and I can return the rest.

Gonna try to take DD to the library tonight.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - ugh, that sucks you had to try so hard for just 40 sliced up minutes of alone time with your DH! I completely understand. I think I have only cuddled with DH ONCE since before Violet was born. That was a few weeks ago when I managed to get Violet down in her bassinet for a whole 20 minutes. *rolls eyes* So I completely feel your pain. I honestly have no idea how DH and I will ever have time to be intimate again either. We are never alone! We'll have to wait until Vi is like a year old and then get someone to babysit for an evening just so we get some alone time! :p 

I am glad you're getting to relieve your DH for a couple hours when you're home. It's nice he will sleep in the carrier for you at least. 

That is too bad your DH is regretting his career choices. It is true with young kids it isn't a great time to switch careers and have lower pay for a while. I hope he eventually is able to switch to something he likes more with more normal hours. I also hope you're able to get a government job eventually. Isn't that the dream? Haha I would love to work for the government too. Although, that likely isn't an option for me! 
Sorry your DH is so sick and exhausted! That sucks he had to sleep so much because of it. I don't blame you for being addicted to online shopping lately. I have done too much for dd1 recently but nothing for myself. However, I can sure see the temptation because I am so sick of all my clothes and most of them don't fit very well at the moment. Maybe I need some retail therapy too... haha. 

Ally - wow, great job to Isa for rolling over back to front! Woohoo! I'm actually quite surprised he is sleeping so well after just starting to roll! I remember when dd1 started to roll back to front it completely ruined her sleep for ages because she kept trying to roll in her sleep and waking herself up. So that's awesome he did a 6-hour stretch for you! I hope he keeps that up. 

Newbie - that is a funny story about changing Z by the seaside! Diaper explosions always happen at the absolute worst times! At least you managed to make it work! Hehe. 

AFM - I had an incredibly down day yesterday. Violet was SO hard and was only staying awake for maybe 30 minutes before needing another nap and ONLY on me. She wouldn't even sleep in her stroller or car seat, and has started screaming for car rides, so I think sadly she is going through the same phase dd1 did. Dd1 didn't mind car rides the first couple months but then ended up absolutely hating them until well over a year. I was really hoping Violet was 'safe' from that but doesn't look like it. 
I was at my friend's house for most of the afternoon/evening because she said I could stay over for supper and such so I didn't have to be alone with DH gone all evening. I'm afraid I was terrible company as I felt so down and depressed the whole time. We mostly just hung out in a companionable silence (when Violet wasn't screaming her head off, that is). We ended up leaving after Violet had been screaming for like 20 minutes. She screamed the whole way home too but then when we got home she wasn't even tired OR hungry OR gassy. She stopped crying as long as I held her in different positions all the time. It was so weird and overly stressful. I hope whatever phase she is going through is over VERY quickly. I can't handle it anymore. 
I also had a terrible sleep last night because DH brought dd1 to my bed at 4:30 am and I couldn't fall back asleep after. Managed to fall back asleep after DH left for work (always happens) so when my alarm went off and I checked my phone to see that my SIL was cancelling our play Date, I was so relieved and went back to sleep for an hour. Today I will be doing absolutely nothing all day. I am so sick of people!!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, judt quick check in whilst I rock ollie back to sleep, just bathed him and ds.. That was eventful lol.. 

Lit sorry u can't connect with the other mums at the group. Hope it improves. Sometimes I guess it can take a while to get to know people properly. I just don't like it when it's already clicky..sorry you have been feeling but down this week. You are not in your own. Ive definately had my moments this week. I actually had a thought cross my mind if I was starting to go down the pnd route but I feel brighter today and yesterday so think im ok. I think it's just been all stuff with teenager and Id just finished cycle so Prob a few unwanted hormones as well..hope u have better few days :) 

Pomp.. Brilliant news about Jamie !! Sooo pleased for you must be such a relief. &#128516;

Slammer , must be hard getting on here and working.. Sorry your DH is do tired at times my oh is shattered also.. I Also feel bad if he has a difficult time when looking after ollie.. He just won't settle for him at all at the min and I know it upsets oh as he really tries everything.. Never mind hopefully get better soon ...funny about u doing your Amazon shopping, nice to have a little break to do it I bet :) I love shopping .. I'm terrible ha..always on Amazon or ebay.. 

Newbie.. Funny changing ds on sea front.. Just typical isn't it lol x 

Ali- hope the house is all sorted soon , exciting times, even tho stressful.. 

Ally- 6 hour stretch is brill :) I hope your visit with your friend goes well. It's nice to catch up. Ive not had chance to see many people last couple of week with things going on with my boys but ive messaged a couple of friends today and meeting up next week so looking forward to that., brilliant Isa rolling.. Ollie can't be bothered ha .. 

Vrogers / sorry the trip to target didn't go well.. It's so frustrating when u make an effort to go out and it goes pear shaped.. I'm sure L will settle soon enough, sorry u didn't get your coffee, that's always the highlight of my trips :) .. It's definitely therapeutic for me. Oh isn't that bothered.. It might sound a bit daft but I actually bought myself a little flask the other day. Oh was laughing at me but I take it for walks with me.. I love it haha.. I laughed at oh when I drank it .. I said suppose u want some now after all your laughing at me :) 

Nothing much else happening here just trying to get over the last week really. Ollie doing well, such a little smiler .. So cute he really makes my day.. Even when teenagers having a moment lol..plan to try and meet with a friend over the weekend in a play area and another friend who is also on mat leave from work so hopefully have a catch up and coffee.. Oh off tomorrow so hopefully get some time together at some point.. Oh tired but happy at the min as his son comes home for 3 months from the US next week :) 

Sorry if not replying to everyone, ollie not happy ...:( will get back on when I can :)


----------



## AliJo

I keep trying to reply, but then I get busy doing something else. See if I can catch up now! 

Apple - I'm sure it'll be nice to catch up with friends! Glad Ollie is a smiley baby! Their smiles really do make everything better. That's great that OH's son is going to be coming back! 

Lite - I'm sorry you had such a rough day. Maybe a growth spurt? Don't you wish there was some like.. diagnostic thing that could just tell us what was up? Really can't tell. Heck could be a sour stomach and we would never know! Really hope your day is better tomorrow. 

It almost seems like as soon as I start to feel better you start to get blah! Stop it! :haha: I feel like we're both constantly going up and down, though. I always feel like life is going better then all of the sudden something kicks me down, ugh. 

Slammer - To be honest, I wish I made a different career choice. The family life I want and my career just doesn't generally work together. Or at least that I decided on it a lot sooner so I could have worked a few years without having to worry about children. It wouldn't be so bad if DH didn't have screwy hours as well. Ah well. Right now it's working out alright. 

I wish I could shop without feeling disgusted in myself. I found my brother's P90X DVDs. I might use them. No way I can keep up with them but I guess even if I can do part and work into it that's better than nothing. First I need to move. 

I stopped trying the paci then decided one day and he took it. He's still not huge on it, but he'll actually keep it for awhile now. He's really chewing and suckling on everything so that's probably why he decided it was okay. I just got him teether/paci hybrids and he likes those as well. 

Ally - That's great that Isa is rolling back to tummy! They do just keep at it as soon as they realize how to do it. T will roll to get to things and scoot himself off his play mat. He'll even scoot himself down under a toy to play with it. 

Newbie - That's funny about the diaper change. Gotta do what you gotta do! You'll come up with skills you never thought would be skills! 

AFM - T is back to himself for the most part. (Thanks for asking Pomp!) He actually took an abnormally long nap yesterday. It was kind of broken because he would cry in his sleep, but settle back down. I ended up holding him for part of it and DH another part of it and part of it was in the pack n play. He slept easily 3 hours which he never does anymore. He's still chewing on things like mad and drooling like someone forgot to shut the faucet off. Eating fine now. Although, he's started to get distracted from eating so that's great.. not. 

We close on the house tomorrow at 9 am! Hoping it goes fast because we'll have the boys. Not worried about T, but O will most likely be impatient and not want to be in there. Can't believe we're finally closing. I'm not as happy and excited as I expected to be. I'm more stressed out. The idea of a house is great but I'm thinking too far ahead and about the responsibilities and it's getting to me. Go figure! I can't just enjoy the moment. 

I didn't reply as good as I wanted. I didn't update as good either. T is awake, though so I got to go see if I can get him back to sleep. He should be down for the night.


----------



## Apple111

Ali- fingers crossed that all goes well with closing on the house :) hope boys behave as well :). It is stressful but will be worth it in the end. Just take your time with stuff. You have two boys and working you can only do so much in a day. I used to work as nurse on the wards and its stressful.
Hope you get time for u through the process..&#128516;. We get good as mums doing juggling acts. Sorry you feel you have been up and down. I'm sure once you are in house you will get time to clear your head a bit. Maybe just try and not put yourself under too much pressure to get everything sorted at once.

I understand the responsibilities concerns but I'm sure u will be fine once you are in and settled. I was unpacking boxes for ages when we moved here and I always find it's a good opportunity for a de clutter lol. 

We have loads we have to do still, we need to convert our loft which is a massive job as full of stuff that we just don't have time to sort. Ive just got my head round it now and tried to stop stressing about it. We are just doing bit at a time. Ive actually got an appointment with bank at the end of month to re look s my mortgage so I need to look online at different offers. It's for a house that i own from previous relationship. I took house on when we split and i have my eldest living in of with his girlfriend. It's a pain but I'm trying to keep it for the boys if needed. It's also worked out ok as I know my son is in decent house and still kind if under my wing lol..always my baby even at 19 !! 

Glad T is doing bit better. Ollie is also chewing and hands in his mouth constantly. I just noticed O and I share same birthday lol..glad T is taking the pacci better I don't know what I'd do without ollies x

Anyway it's 3.40 am here ive just been in having cuddles with ds (toddler) he hasn't woken like that for a while. He is flat out again now :) I don't mind going in really and although tiring i appreciate the cuddles as know with my older boys that wears off, :( we are still very close though. &#128516; it's always mum they come to ., 

Ollie just woke for a feed. He is laying next to me now smiling in his sleep.. Just did a little chuckle lol must be having a little dream .. Cute..&#128536;
Better try and sleep now before I sway towards Amazon and spend money I can't afford !! lol x


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- sorry your dh was so sick, i hope he feels better soon. I realy need to go clothes shopping! i don't like buying clothes online though, i like trying everything on first. 

lit- i am sorry you had such a down day. Really hope things are better today and V is less demanding. 

apple- ah baby smiles just melt my heart. Isa is normally such a happy baby.

ali- oh my goodness, Isa will not stop eating his hands, and putting things in his mouth! Glad T is better and good luck on closing the house.

afm- welll guys, isa slept ALL NIGHT, 8pm to 7am, he woke a few times but it was just because he wanted dummy or had tried to roll and got himself into a funny position. But no feeds. i am amazed! and just now he has taken a 1 hour nap! i really cannot believe this, his daytime naps are no more than 30 mins usually.
All i have been doing is giving him a few small spoons of solid food at lunch time with his bottle. Can that make that big a difference so soon? maybe it's just a phase. I am not expecting it to last long.. 
even though he slept all night, i slept rubbish as kept checking he was ok and expecting him to wake lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - looks like you might be one of those lucky ducks whose babies don't go through the 4 month regression! I doubt the solid foods have made a difference to his sleep, but he could have just reached a new stage in his development. The cat nap stage definitely doesn't last forever. I so hope he stays this good of a sleeper for you! I bet changing to formula has also helped, as it keeps them fuller for longer. 

Apple - sorry you've been feeling a bit down lately too but I am glad it has improved the last few days. I'm glad you were able to cherish the cuddles with your toddler in the night even though it shorted you on sleep!

Ali - haha, you're right. I hadn't noticed before you said it, but we do seem to take turns feeling down! I guess we are sort of the up and down emotion type. Glad you're feeling good right now though. 

Violet also is having almost a 3 hour nap today. Of course, it has ALL been on me, and she has needed to nurse three times during it because she can't go that long without eating. Oy! I wish her feeding times and nap times would regulate a bit.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- I'm sorry you are also struggling with the shorter naps! It's gotten a tiny bit easier to do things since we got a baby monitor and I can use that instead of having her nap on me, but I miss those 1+ hour naps! 
Yay for Isa rolling, and sleeping all night without a feed. And a one hour nap, go Isa! Maybe the solids is helping, especially since the better sleep has come when the solid foods started. I hope it sticks! 

Literati- I'm a wimp when it comes to sleep as well, I used to go to bed around midnight or so and sleep until 10ish and then get a nap or two (of course this is when I was pregnant but I've always loved my sleep haha) so being forced out of bed every morning is no fun. 
Not getting enough sleep makes everything so much worse- mood, reaction to things, just how you feel in general. I'm sorry it's been so rough lately! I definitely notice I'm generally just in a bad mood more often lately and I know it's due to lack of sleep...and I'm getting more than I was the first 2 months. I hope it gets better soon and you are able to get some good sleep. 
I'm sorry about violets rough day and the car crying, it's awful! Makes me not want to go anywhere. Maybe she's in a leap since she's acting so different? I know that doesn't make it much easier to deal with, though. I hope today was better than yesterday! 

Pompey- that's amazing news about Jamie's heart! So glad to hear that, I can't imagine how scared you were. 
Seems like there's a few of us having nap issues! It's good that he will at least nap in the carrier but at the same time frustrating he won't nap at home unless held. Hopefully he'll grow out of it soon and start napping like he sleeps at night! 

Slammer- the baby carrier is a good suggestion! I tried out the ergo without the infant insert (she didn't seem to like having her legs bunched up in that 'frog' position) and she seemed to like it, so I'm thinking next time I'll bring that along instead of the stroller. We usually do bring a bottle but figured this time we wouldn't need it since it would "just be a short trip" (ha!) but now we know bring it no matter what. 
I'm sorry you're in pain all the time, I'm sure that's definitely depressing not knowing when it'll end. 
Glad your dh got him down for a good long nap! I've definitely found night sleep is better when naps are as well. 
So jealous about the 20 oz, that's amazing! Glad you're able to keep up and then some. 

Newbie- I'm sorry your mil is still staying there, do you have an idea of when she's leaving? It's good you were able to get some time with dh! 
How funny about changing him overlooking the sea! And I thought I was adventurous with diaper changes in the car! 

Apple- the flask comments made me smile! I hope you have nice meet ups with your friends. 

Ali- oh the drooling, it just drips everywhere! Glad I'm not the only one dealing with it. Yay for closing on the house, how exciting! I hope everything goes well. 

afm- I feel terrible, was trying to get L to take a nap because she was overdue for one, she just fussed so I laid beside her to see it it would help. She was in rock n play beside the bed. I called dh because he was on his way home. Put him on speaker to talk to L and dropped the phone on her forehead. She cried of course and I comforted her while dh teased me. It bruised her little head! I feel awful but it doesn't seem to bother her, poor thing. 
On a happy note, we got a new glider finally! It's a grey and white one from Amazon and I love it. It came with an ottoman and it's so comfy, I want to carry it with me in every room.


----------



## newbie2013

Ally, has his sleep pattern continued? My mum often says to me that ds will start sleeping better once he's on solids but I don't know about that. Don't get me wrong, he's a pretty good sleeper right now, but I'd love to not be waking up at night to feed him! 

Apple, sending you hugs, but I think your toddler's hugs will beer more welcomed than my virtual ones!

Lit, it is great that v slept for so long but a shame that it was all on you! Ds usually naps poorly, but I think he has a bit of a cold and slept terribly last night. I got him to nap a little over two hours ago, and he's still napping! I can't believed it. It has allowed me to be with me cleaner as he cleaned our room (yes, I'm lucky to have a cleaner, but it would be impossible for me to clean like he does by myself. It is far too dusty anger dirty here... Desert living!). Dh was supposed to stay with him while I took the baby out, but not sure what's going to happen now.

Vrogers, I'm right there with you in terms of sleep. I LOVE my sleep and that's one of the things I'm missing the most. I think that once Z sleeps consistently well at night (I can handle on wake for feeding much better than two or more), I'll be doing much better.

Afm, my MIL is still here, but I'm determined to not let her bring here bring me down. I don't want to cause a problem with dh and he knows how annoyed I am that she's here. It is better having her here than dh stay with her at her place. At least he's here to support me a bit. 

Ds is doing well. Starting to roll more and more. Every time he's on his tummy, he's legs are kicking away. He's definitely trying to move. It wouldn't surprise me at all if he crawls early. That's when life will get really interesting!

I'm also starting to feel more of a bond. Just a little bit I feel it. How that feeling continues.


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - that is great you're feeling more of a bond! I'm glad you have a cleaner to help you. I had never even thought how living in the desert would make houses super dusty and hard to clean!!

I am sorry poor Z has a cold!!

VRogers - oh, I am like you. I LOVE sleep. I also slept excessively like that when pregnant. I mean, it was a bit less this time around with having a toddler, but I took every opportunity I could get! And before kids I definitely slept a LOT as well haha. 

Oh goodness! Sorry you dropped a phone on L's head! Don't feel bad - these things happen! I have definitely dropped a phone on both my babies' heads before! :haha: Good thing they're tough! Hehe 

AFM - I am at a women's retreat/conference today but I think I was crazy to sign up for it. Last night DH watched both girls which went well, but today obviously I had to bring Violet since it's for the whole day...I was hoping and hoping she magically wouldn't scream... but of course she started within less than an hour of getting here. After many fruitless attempts at getting her to sleep as people cast pitying looks at me, my friend offered me her hotel room key so I went up there, and sure enough as soon as I held Violet and bounced her for a few seconds she fell asleep. But she canNOT fall asleep if there is any sort of extra stimulation! She just can't shut her poor brain off. There are spot lights on the ceiling so that doesn't help. I have a feeling I'll be giving up and going home soon.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh! I forgot to say about dropping the phone - don't feel bad! These things happen. Dh sat on ds's ATM the other day! He felt awful...

I'm sorry about v screaming so much and not settling. I hope she is OK now and you can enjoy the rest of the retreat. Sounds great!

Z has been crying for the last 6 hours, poor baby! The only time he stopped was when I coaxed him to sleep and he napped poorly for just over an hour in my arms. Every time I went to put him down, he screamed. I hope he feels better in the morning!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie- oh, goodness! That is a long time to cry! Is it because he's sick, do you think? I hope he calms down for you asap. 

AFM - day is still not going well at all. Lots of meltdowns and it's been so hard to figure out what V even wants. She hasn't even had a proper feed since 7:30 am (5 hours ago) because she just takes a few sips and then gets angry and doesn't want it. I have spent most of the time in my friend's hotel room. She is just now asleep again...attached to the boob. Wooo... What did I get myself into? :/


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - it is depressing to think how unlikely it is to get any alone time with DH for ages. We snuck in some cuddles this afternoon on the couch while Jack napped in the bedroom. DD was kind of interfering, but it was better than nothing.

Well all my orders came in, and I'll be sending a lot of it back, so that's good I guess, lol. 

I really can't believe how hard V sounds sometimes. I would honestly lose it entirely if I had to deal with a screaming baby on a regular basis. You are pure supermom for making it through this. I really hope she doesn't end up being terrible in the car like DD1. I am so freaking happy that Jack is getting better in the car now.

That sucks the retreat went so badly. I hope she calmed down. Let us know how it ended.

Apple - glad Ollie is such a smiler. Smiles and giggles help so much! I love it when they smile or laugh in their sleep! 

Glad I'm not alone in my Amazon addiction, hehe.

AliJo - meant to ask before...could you do something like work in a doctors office? Probably more hours for less pay I guess?

I hope the closing went well! I totally understand feeling less excited than you should. I was the same way when we bought our house. Took me a couple months before I really enjoyed it. 

Ally - I don't like buying clothes online either, but I don't have time to shop in store now. It was mostly leggings so no big deal on sizing. Everything else ended up not fitting of course!

Wow at Isa sleeping all night! You're a lucky duck. 

Vrogers - I used to love sleep. I can't even remember what it's like to sleep properly. Even when DD finally started sleeping better in her second year my sleep was still crap! I don't think Ill ever sleep properly again! Thankfully I actually survive OK with crap sleep. Some people would be hallucinating from the horrible broken sleep I got with DD (and am frankly getting now with Jack too, waaa) but I feel mostly fine during the day. I just hate it during the night while it's happening.

Don't feel too bad about dropping the phone on L. Done it a few times myself. There will be worse things, lol. Like when DD rolled out of the bed as a baby and thumped onto the floor, yikes!

Glad you got the glider and hope you love it! I'm not using mine as much now, but still glad I have it.

Newbie - good on you trying to be positive while MIL is with you. I'm sure it's hard. I can't wait for Jack to start rolling and getting around. Hope the bonding feeling keeps growing...I'm sure it will.

Oh my so sorry to hear Z was crying for hours! That's very rough!

AFM - Sigh, Jack slept like crap last night and was up at 6:15 this morning and DD up at 6:30. So discouraged with his sleep. :(

Other than that I had a pretty good day today. Managed to get through a few hours in the morning without turning on the TV, hey hey! Took DD to the mall to run some errands and she had a blast, lol. had some snuggles on the couch with DH. 

Sometimes I amaze myself with what I get done when I'm on my own. While there is definitely more TV watching than there should be, I do manage to play with DD and get things like cleaning and dishes and laundry done. I didn't get even a quarter as much stuff done when DD was a baby. I basically stopped living aside from work and taking care of her. Let the house go to shit and barely went anywhere. 

I painted my nails yesterday...only the second time since Jack was born. I love having painted nails but it's hard to find the time!

I am going back to PT on monday. I can't go on like this. I need help. I stopped going when I went back to work, and I admit I didn't do the exercises she gave me, so I know it's my fault. Really need to get this pain under control now. It's not even just my neck/upper back...I keep getting spasms of pain in my mid back/right side after bending down. They nearly bring me to my knees!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm so sorry V is being so difficult. Definitely doesn't seem like she's her usual self. I can't imagine how frustrated you are right now with the situation. 

I hope V gets better for you soon. T still has bad days, like today he's been really fussy and I haven't been able to put him down much. He's getting better and better I feel. It really helps that he's now more aware of his surroundings. He's constantly looking at his surroundings and he's playing with toys. 

Newbie - That's great that you're feeling more of a bond! Sorry about you're MIL being there. I'd be the same. I'd want DH here with his MIL even if I didn't enjoy the MIL part. 

Vrogers - You definitely don't have the only drooler!! Aw, poor L. I've done that to O a lot :dohh: not as a baby, but still. Seems to always happen when I'm trying to get him to sleep. 

Glad you're enjoying you're new glider! I'm excited.. I'll finally have room for one! 

Ally - I see that Lite mentioned it, but formula could definitely be making a difference. Hopefully he keeps sleeping that well! I am happy if I get 5 hours! I sometimes get 7 straight hours. He does sleep in his crib some, but no big improvements. He has bad nights and good nights. I really need to work with myself more at putting him back in the crib on his good nights. The bad nights I know he'll end up with me, but even half the time in the crib would be awesome! 

Apple - They were both really good during the closing! Neither of them had a melt down so that's awesome. That alone made the day super successful. 

AFM - We closed Friday morning. We have only moved a few boxes. Haven't had any help, but we have the rest of the month to get out so it's not a huge deal yet. I'm excited but overwhelmed. I've done laundry there.. :haha: I knew it would be one of the first things I did.

T has been fussy today. Yesterday he did pretty well and I actually got a decent amount done. Today not so much. I think he had a sour stomach at some point since he spit up a large amount.. all down my back.. in my hair.. in the chair.. one of those. 

Yesterday I met up with the lady I will be using for childcare. She seems very reasonable and nice. I'm not sure how comfortable I am with her set up, but I'm willing to try. She doesn't have many other kids right now. Just 3 and it's not every day of the week. I can't be super picky since I need weekends as well. 

Ah well. Hoping to get some moving done tomorrow. If not then hopefully Monday. Ha.. we'll see. Monday we should be able to get something done since we'll both be home. May just have to borrow a truck.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - Thanks! She definitely has gone through some very difficult periods. I am not a fan of the screaming. 
I am glad you got a brief cuddle with your DH even if your dd interfered a bit. 
Haha, I guess that is probably good that you had to return some things. 

Ali - congrats on closing on the house! I can't imagine trying to pack up the house right now with a baby and toddler. I wish you luck! 
Sorry T was fussy the other day. I dislike fussy days. That does sound like he had a sour stomach. Poor guy! 

I am glad the lady for childcare seems nice. What part of her set-up do you not feel comfortable with? 

AFM - well, I did survive the whole women's retreat. Finally got her to take a fairly long nap in the stroller which helped me make it through to the end. For the rest of the time she was SUPER fussy, but she was at least manageable and not screaming, so I was able to stay until the end. She was SO happy to be home, though! She practically nursed all evening, so happy to be sprawled out on me on our comfy loveseat and not covered with a dumb nursing cover while dangling on my lap with no arm rests! She would just nurse and pause to give me huge smiles and then go back to nursing. She was still a little fussy, but way better in her own environment (and I was a lot more relaxed, too)! 
I think she's definitely in a wonder week, but she must have started this one about a week earlier than the App said. I found the app never quite lined up for my dd1 either. ah, well. This one supposedly lasts 5 weeks, so I guess I can look forward to 4 long more weeks of this fussiness.


----------



## Ally2015

Hey ladies I need to catch up. Laptop isn't working and it's too hard to read and reply to all on my phone. Will try to get online later xx


----------



## Ally2015

Got lapto working, woo hoo.

lit- i don't think changing formula has improved his sleep, we use a goats milk formula and it is not thick like cows milk ones. As for the 4 month sleep regression, i do believe we are one of the lucky ones so far... i think in his early days his sleep was so bad because of reflux and now that he has outgrown it, perhaps his sleep will be ok. 
Well done V for having a 3 hour nap :)
glad you managed to make it through the conference

whats a wonder week???


vrogers- aww poor L. but like newbie, said, these things happen , dont worry about it :)

newbie- he hasn't slept through the whole night again but is only feeding once and sleeping longer periods during the night. My mum told me the same about the solids and health visitor also said the stage between 4-6 months can be a funny one as babies are getting ready to eat and often not full enough from the milk alone.
Glad you are are feeling more of a bond now, i feel the same, i feel more and more attached to him as the days go and hate leaving him with others!

slammer- sorry for the bad nights sleep. Its nice you got some cuddles in with dh, its amazing how hard it can be to make proper time with dh when you have a little baby. 
I love painted nails too :)

ali-i know i am the same with the crib, sometimes i just put him in the bed and forget to put him back in the crib and other nights when i feel so tired it is just easier to put him next to me. well done on the close and hope the move goes well :)

afm- so in general isa is sleeping better at night, he has a few spoons of solids every lunch time and he just loves it, and normally does a longer nap after that feed, about 45- 60 mins which is better. At the weekend i went out on both days during the day and dh did the solid food feed, and he gave Isa a tiny amount and i noticed he didn't sleep as well the last couple nights... so i think it is the food. 
its lovely weather here, very sunny and ive been out taking Isa for some nice long walks which has been great. 
I notice he wants to play and move a lot more, he tries to slide out of my lap as if he wants to play on the floor or something. Ah they grow up so fast!!


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - I am glad you got through the women's retreat (just about). How sweet that V was so happy to be home and kept giving you huge smiles whilst nursing :cloud9: I am being nosey , but what is a women's retreat and what do you do?

Ally - Oh I am glad Isa is sleeping better and longer at night and fingers crossed the 4 month sleep regression doesn't bother him. It is lovely weather at the moment isn't it! I love getting out for long walks too.

Ali - I hope moving is going well and you are getting things sorted. A shame the daycare has some elements you are not so keen on... is there any flexibility at all to make changes?

slammer - Sorry Jack's sleep is still pretty rubbish :( I so know what you mean about accomplishing so much more second time round, I am the same! I am a machine at home and can multi task well. The house looks OK seeing as I have a 4 year old and a toddler and we have a clear washing basket, woo hoo!
Sounds like you need PT badly. You poor thing :hugs:

newbie - Oh dear, Z doesn't sound happy at all to have been crying for 6 hours! :hugs:

vrogers - Don't feel bad, we've all done things or made mistakes. When Jamie was brand new, he managed to fall of the sofa as I was in the kitchen. The poor baby was crying so hard. Thankfully our sofa's aren't too high up and we have soft carpet, so no damage!

AFM - Jamie done a huge poo explosion today just before we were going into a sensory class. Huge mummy fail as I forgot a change of clothes (somehow) but thankfully a lady bailed us out with a vest and sleepsuit!

He has had a few longer stretches at night recently. A couple of nights ago he slept from 12.30-5.30 and last night he only woke at 3.10am. I imagine the 4 month sleep regression just around the corner will put a stop to that, but I will make the most of it for now.

So, I am slightly concerned as Jamie has yet to reach out and grab a toy. In fact he shows no interest in toys or playing whatsoever. The most he will do is stare at a hanging bird which is attached to the bar of his bouncy chair. I am not sure whether to worry or not ? He will hold a stuffed toy if I physically place it in his arms but he will not reach out and try and pick anything up...


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - glad the closing went well! Good luck with packing and moving. Too funny you've already done laundry! I did four loads the very first day we moved into our house too!

I hope things work out with the child care lady. It is hard sending a child to daycare for the first time! I felt so weird about it when DD went. I remember her coming home smelling like our provider's house instead of smelling like US, and it made me sad! I am less anxious about the thought of it with Jack.

Literati - aww, I'm glad you managed to get through the retreat, and how nice that she was such a cuddle bug when you got home. She must be very sensitive to overstimulation.

Ally - long walks in nice weather are awesome. I need to get out more. We had very hot weather for a few weeks, but are having a cooler week now. A calm before the blistering heat really sets in for the summer.

Pompey - motherhood really can make you a master multi-tasker...or at least very quick about things! I guess I've just come to realize that I won't get long blocks of time to get any one thing done, so I just do quick bits here and there and eventually it all adds up to accomplishments!

How nice that another lady offered you a change of clothes for the class! I admit I take risks going out without a change of clothes for Jack...gonna be caught in a bind one of these days.

Enjoy those nice stretches of sleep! Hopefully you don't have too hard a time with the 4-month regression.

I dunno if I'd worry about Jamie yet...probably not. Jack reaches for the toys on his bouncy seat and sometimes the things hanging from his mat, but it's still a pretty new development. He can't hold anything yet.

AFM - Suffering lack of patience with DD again. I need to brush up on some child development info I think. I am probably being too hard on her and expecting too much. :( 

I took them both to the playground last night and managed to make it there with Jack happily riding in the stroller! It's only like a 5 minute walk, but still. Achievement! 

Jack has been making a habit of pooping at 6am since the weekend, and I'm not a fan, lol. Last night he actually pooped at 2am and 5:30am! Get it together, kid - I thought we were past this.

Have to say I'm a bitter mom when I see people post on FB about their new baby sleeping well at night, and loving their car seat and paci. Bitter bitter bitter. That's all I have to say. Though I do have to say Jack has actually gotten really easy to put down for naps. Swaddle him up, bounce a bit to sleep, and lay him in the rock n play and he usually sleeps for about 40 mins. Not too bad. He sometimes opens his eyes for a second when put down but closes them again and goes back to sleep. Now watch me have cursed myself by putting that info out there.

We have an appointment to apply for Jack's American passport on Thurs morning and then I'm getting a hair cut that evening. Excited to chop off some locks. I want to grow it out long again, but I was perming my hair the last couple years (I know, who perms their hair these days?? I actually loved it!) but my hair got too damaged and now the curls are grown out a lot so I need to chop them off.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - haha, well you might be envying those babies with good sleep and liking their car seats and pacis, but I must admit I am envying the fact that you can put Jack down for naps lately! That is nice! I know it might just be a phase as they change so quickly, but I do hope it lasts for you (and wish violet could be the same!). 

That is absurdly awful that he pooped twice in the night! I remember when V did that a few weeks ago and it was awful! I wonder if something was bothering his tummy! I hope he doesn't do that again. 

I am glad you made it to the playground and that Jack was ok with the short stroller ride. Sorry you've been feeling impatient with your dd. sometimes I feel I am out of touch with what someone dd1's age is capable of as well. Wouldn't be a bad idea to look up what is actually reasonable to expect at their age... 

Yes, you are VERY right that Violet is extremely sensitive to overstimulation. That has been the case since she was a newborn! It makes new experiences and gatherings with people quite difficult. 


Pompey - I also wouldn't worry too much about Jack not grabbing toys yet, especially since he can grasp them if you put them in his hand. Violet has only been grabbing things on her playmat for a couple weeks, and of course they all do things at a different pace! He sounds pretty normal! 

That's really nice he's sometimes been giving you longer stretches at night. Violet is not. She is still up every 2-3 hours like clockwork, and closer to her wake-up time she pops on and off the boob constantly so I can't sleep and it drives me insane! She has had a very strong need to suck lately. I am dreading the 4 month regression ruining any semblance of sleep for all of us soon. Or at least most of us. Sounds like Ally has gotten lucky. 

The women's retreat was just put on by the women at my church. Some people stayed overnight at a hotel but I just went for the evening and day. There were a few speakers, and then a lot of free time to visit and eat snacks and whatnot to help us get to know one another better.

Ally - a wonder week is a period of developmental growth which often involves your baby crying more, and being clingy and crankier than usual. It is based on The Wonder Weeks book and you can also buy the app on your phone. It can be helpful in knowing why your baby is extra fussy sometimes. Just google it if you're curious! 

AFM - I am ok this week. Definitely less down than I was last week. Went to a baby shower yesterday evening but I had to bring both kids so it was a bit of an ordeal. I have done a lot of socializing lately and would just like to have a relaxing evening one of these days. 
Today I went to my fitness class and then over to my sister's for a play Date. It was pretty good. Yesterday had a play Date with my friend and her messy toddler. It didn't feel like we got much conversation in because we constantly were correcting our toddlers' terrible behaviour. Ugh.


----------



## Literati_Love

Has anyone read "Confessions of a Domestic Failure" by Bumni Laditan? It is a chick-lit novel that just came out and it's so good! It's about a 'hot mess' mom of a baby and I think many of you would enjoy it if you're looking for a light read and a laugh! :) Sorry - just couldn't resist posting about it since I just finished it!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - ha, I know, I suppose I should be grateful for the easy naps at the moment. DD was a lot harder to put down. It didn't even occur to me to try with Jack until DH was having success with it after I went back to work (I mean I had tried a few times before and it was a no-go, so this is a new thing).

Yes, night pooping is the pits!! He pooped again last night at 3:30!

Glad you are feeling more positive this week. I'd be ready for a break from socializing if I were you too. Sorry your playdate didn't involve much grown-up conversation. :(

I haven't read that book, but sounds funny!

AFM - DH had a terrible day yesterday. :( Well, actually, I don't even know how the rest of his day with Jack was, but he had a bad morning with the two and broke down and cried about it when we sat down to dinner. My husband is not a crier! He said he was trying to get DD ready for daycare and she wouldn't take off her jammies, so he was trying to get them off her and hold a fussy Jack and ended up roughly jerking the shirt off her and she got upset. He hugged her and told her he loved her before taking her to daycare and she said "Yeah, I love you too, even when you hit me." Of course he didn't hit her, but had been rough. He felt so guilty and felt like a shitty parent, but he was so exhausted after practically no sleep. I felt so bad for him and cried too. I am going to see if I can telework mon/tues instead of mon/fri so I can help out on tues mornings and send him back to bed for a bit when Jack is napping. We also talked a few days ago about him maybe trying for a manager trainee position at a grocery chain that expanding and actively recruiting. It would be a pay cut the first year while in training, but good money once he got his own store. They have recruitment events coming up, so need to talk more about it. We all seem to be struggling with his work schedule more now that Jack is here (and I'm back to work) than we did with just DD.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I don't blame you for not trying it again until your DH had some success when he was home. I am so used to horrible baby sleep and HATE having ruined naps that I will not try things again and again because I would rather not have naps ruined over and over. I do try Violet periodically and it just never works. It is so bloody annoying that she can't be put down for more than 20 minutes, and that's if she doesn't wake up instantly! And of course a short nap results in her being overtired and screaming 20 minutes later. I am actually starting to worry she will be an even worse sleeper than my dd1. 

Omg! I can't believe he did another night poop! that is messed up! Stop it, Jack!

I plan on not seeing anyone today, so that should be good. 

That sounds awful for your DH. I understand him feeling really bad, and of course kids have a way of twisting words so it sounds worse than it was. 
That sounds like a potentiallly good opportunity for DH as a store manager. I hope you are able to discuss that more and see if it is right for you. 

AFM - we all slept in way too late today, and Violet and I are officially sick with coughs from my mom who was coughing all over us without covering her mouth at all last week. I am in a terrible mood (probably from sleeping so long and not eating) and keep snapping at dd1 for no real reason. Everything she does it annoying me at the moment, and she keeps playing with one of Violet's baby toys that makes REALLY LOUD farm animal noises. I want to scream!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry not been on for a while, ive just still got things going on with my teenager. &#128532;..ive been called for a meeting now on friday with school and I think they are looking at trying to move my son to another school for his behaviour, missing homework, cheeky ect.. But they are not dealing with the bullying .. Such a nightmare , im drained with it to be honest. Just don't know what to do for the best.. Homeschool/ new school ect.. 

I have been totally hassled all day today and then to top
It of in style i made a shep pie for tea and burnt myself getting it out of the oven and dropped it all over kitchen floor and whilst trying to save/ catch it loads went back into the red hot oven !! What a mess!! . Of course then ollie started to cry so it was pick the mess up or pick the baby up .. Oh came in a minute later to find his tea on the floor.. &#128534;&#128534; what a bloody day !! 
Sorry for just having a quick vent and not to reply to everyone at the moment im still catching up so will soon.. X 
Apple x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - wow, that sounds like a disaster what happened with your shepherd's pie! I would have been so frazzled and upset if I were you! So many times I have to choose to pick Violet up and deal with her instead of cleaning up a colossal mess. I've had to let a lot of things go since having her! I hope your DH helped you clean it up and that you still managed to find something to eat. 

AFM - despite my bad mood earlier, I forced us all out the door this afternoon and we spent a good two hours outside (50 minutes of it walking! Yay) and I feel much better now. We definitely needed some sun, some fresh air, and some exercise. :) Hope you all have a good rest of the day.


----------



## Angel5000

Just popping in for a quick update. I'm exhausted, returning to wokr has left me drained physically, emotionally, and mentally. Teenagers are hard to deal with and even harder when Melody doesn't sleep and is starting to refuse to let DH put her back to sleep at night so I have to do it all. 

I started back to work May 1st. I'm exhausted, but it's been a decent transition. It's nice to at least be out of the house again, and Melody is doing well with my mom and sister watching her and they are doing a great job of trying to stick to her routine, which makes it a lot easier for her to go between care givers. Her 4 month check up was on Monday and she's in the 99% for her height! She's wearing 6-9 month clothes already! She's 13lbs 14oz (so 50% for weight, meaning the 6-9 month clothes will fit her length wise but sometimes she still looks like they're huge on her width wise :haha: ). She can almost get from back to tummy too! She's moving back to side easily, and tries to get to her tummy but gets stuck on her shoulder. I have found her on her tummy once while she was sleeping so I know she can do it. 

Unfortunately, my MIL passed away on Monday. It was fairly sudden, we expected another 4 weeks at least. :cry: It's been a really rough week. Anyway, trying to check in at least.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - so sorry about your MIL! What a terrible loss. How is your DH doing? Must be a very difficult time. 

So sorry the transition to work has been difficult with M's sleep so crappy and having to take care of it all by yourself. That's great M is doing so well during the day with your mom and sister, and that they're sticking to her routine. It's so important for a childcare provider to stick with how YOU do things! 
What a tall girl she is! That is just like my dd1! Always 99th percentile or even off the charts for height! However, she was same for weight so she didn't have trouble fitting her clothes width wise. Sounds like M is a very slim little lady! Sounds like you're doing an amazing job rocking this working mom thing, even if it feels hard and draining! I can't imagine dealing with teens all day and then a baby the rest of the time! I hope you can get some better rest soon. 
Thanks for checking in. Happy 4 months to M!!


----------



## Ally2015

pomp- glad Jamie has been having longer stretches of sleep at night. Isa also doesn't really reach out for stuff either, he does look at toys and sometimes will just sit and smile at them but doesn't really actively look for the toy. 

slammer- well done getting them both out to the playground. Haha what a shame about this early morning poops, hopefully that will stop soon! Glad Jack has gotten easier to put down for naps, lets hope it stays that way!
aw i am sorry your dh had such a rough morning, poor guy! Perhaps the grocery store job will be better for you all.

lit- i am glad you are feeling less down this week and that's good you have been busy socialising. Not read the book but thanks for the reccomendation!
sorry you are all sick with coughs, how horrible. glad you got out in the sun!

apple- i hate days like that, sorry about your shepards pie :( and sorry you are having a rough time with teenager. 

angel- thanks for checking in! Glad melody is doing well. What is up with her sleep at night? Really sorry about your MIL. Sounds like a tough time with work as well as Melody not sleeping well.

afm- Isa has his first cold, poor thing! blocked up and a bit of a cough. He has slept rubbish the last couple of nights so i am pretty shattered myself!
Going to steam the bathroom later and see if it helps unblock him a little.


----------



## AliJo

Going to try to update! Sorry if I don't reply to you in this post. 

We've been busy moving. I'm sure you all figured as much! T also had his 4 month appointment earlier this week. He's 17.5 lbs (89th percentile) and 27 inches (96th percentile)! He's about the same weight O was, but he's longer. He keeps climbing the chart for length. If he keeps this up he'll be off of it by next appointment. He got two shots and did end up running a low grade temp because of them. I gave him some Tylenol which he then threw up. I decided to go ahead and give him a half dose more since I could see the Tylenol and also he's just a half pound shy of being able to have 1.25 ml more. 

Slowly getting unpacked. O is doing great in our new place. The biggest problem we have with the transition is he wants to go out to the garage and play in the car. He also is devastated when we come inside. I think it'll take awhile before he realizes he gets to go outside a lot more than he use to since we have a yard. Hoping to get it fenced this summer, but have to wait for things to settle a bit. It'll make it a lot easier to take him out when it's just the boys and me. He's listening pretty well, but I'm not going to rely on him listening when I can't intervene instantly. So really he hasn't had any negative affects.

I put the crib back together so going to see how that goes without him being right beside me. I know he'll still end up in bed with me a lot, but I'm going to start out every night in the crib. 

Ally - Sorry Isa has a cold! Poor little guy. I hate it when they get stuffy so young because there really isn't anything you can do for them. Hopefully it runs it's course quickly. 

Angel - I'm so sorry about your MIL. My thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs: 

Wow she is a long baby! T is right up there at the 96th percentile, but much heavier than her! That's great that she's rolling back to belly.. even if she is being sneaky about it! Glad she's doing really well with your mom and sister. I wish I could say the same about T and being with others. 

Lite - Glad getting out helped. It helps me too. Exercise, fresh air, and the sun really can make a lot of difference. 

I'd be so irritated if I got sick because someone was coughing on us. Heck I was irate when my brother got O sick. Hopefully it passes quickly. 

Apple - That's ridiculous that they're not doing anything about the bullying. Sorry about your crap day. Seems like once one thing happens it all piles up real quickly. 

Slammer - My DH is more of the type to cry than I am (except when I have hormones raging). That situation would have made me cry as well. I feel so awful about snapping and if my child said something like that I'd be destroyed. Hopefully the store manager job works out for you guys. Definitely seems like something needs to change. 

Pomp - I remember wondering when T was going to start doing it and I'm not 100% sure when he really started to reach and play with toys but it was pretty much out of nowhere. I'd wait till he's 4 months and if he's not doing it then maybe bring it up. Try encouraging it. Find something he really enjoys looking at and move it around in front of him. He could just be laid back. 


Well I'm going to wrap this up for now. T is content on his play mat and O is asleep so I really should try to accomplish something.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - aww, so sorry Isa has his first cold. That's so sad. Hope he recovers quickly. 

Ali - glad the move is going well and that O is adjusting to the new house. That will be nice for him to have a backyard to play in.
Sounds like T is getting very tall as well! :)

AFM - having a rough day. It basically feels like one child or the other has been crying in my ear the entire day. Dd1 is in the whiniest mood known to man and Violet constantly needs something so I never even have time to fix myself a bloody snack! Makes me so mad sometimes. This job is relentless!

Also I think the 4 month regression has hit already as Violet seems to wake up every sleep cycle all night and needs the soother popped in her mouth to fall asleep. Every 2 or 3 times the soother doesn't work and she needs to actually nurse. Yay, I'm so excited to be up 8+ times a night for the next year. :/


----------



## newbie2013

Ally, sorry about isa's first child. Z is just recovering from his first as well. So hard to hear them unable to breathe properly like that, isn't it? hope he's better now.

Angel, sorry to hear about your MIL. My thoughts are with your family. 

Lit, sorry youth had a rough day! Hope they both give you a peaceful night.

Alijo, great that you're unpacking well. I hope you settle into tier new place quickly and enjoy it.

Apple! So sorry about your meal! I think I would have had a meltdown if that had happened to me! I hope you get thing sorted out with your teenager.

I can't remember who posted about length percentiles, but wow! Long babies! Z is pretty long, but it is his head size that's right up there... 90th percentile. There's a baby in his daycare who was born in August and Z's head is way bigger that his!

We've been doing OK. I've noticed a pattern of good nap days followed by bad nap days. Today is a bad nap day. He's slept 10 minutes since 8:00am... But my bigger concern is that I suspect he'll be crawling soon! That terrifies me. He's only 4 months and already he's constantly flipping into his tummy and getting his legs and bum up in the air and making crawling motions with his legs... Of course, he can't yet left his head at the same time, so he kind of squashes his head into the floor as he tries to move himself along. It is hilarious! Once he's figured out how to lift them big at once, there will be no stopping him, I'm sure. He's always been a mover. When I was pregnant, he rarely stayed still and he's just got more and more motion since he was born. I was hoping I'd get through my trip home for summer before he started crawling... 30 hours traveling with a crawler is going to be interesting!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - I totally understand not trying something over and over because of the ruined sleep. Not worth it! I really hope V doesn't turn out to be worse than DD1. My DD was so bad with being put down for naps at this age, but got good at 6 months, so there is still hope.

Oh man, sorry you and V got sick! That sucks! Hope you are feeling better.

Oh you poor thing, I hope the sleep regression passes quickly. I can identify so much with dreading being up that many times for months on end. Just like my DD. I hope V doesn't get that bad. It is so hard.

Apple - I wish the school was doing more for your son! How hard. :( And what a pain about the shepherd's pie!

Angel - I was wondering how you were doing with being back to work. Glad it's going well, despite being exhausted. That's to be expected! Wow, Melody is a tall baby!

So sorry to hear about MIL. What a huge loss. :(

Ally - Aw poor Isa with his first cold! Hope he feels better soon.

AliJo - hope the moving gets wrapped up soon! It took us several days to get moved into our house and it was soooo draining. I can't imagine doing it with two kids. Glad O is enjoying the yard. It will be great for him to get out more, I'm sure.

Newbie - wow Z is quite the mover! I hope even if he's crawling by the time you have your trip that it doesn't go badly.

AFM - Biggest news first - WE HAD SEX LAST NIGHT! Haha. This is seriously big news - the fact that we found the time, and that it was successful. It was just a little tender. Nowhere near the extreme discomfort I had after DD that kept us from being able to do it until 8 months PP. I'm so happy. I want to do it again, lol! DH needs to get his semen analysis done though to make sure he's free of swimmers. Doing it with a condom sucks.

I am able to change my telework days to mon/tues, so that will give DH some relief. We talked more about the manager job, and he's going to apply at least for the hell of it, but will prob just stay at the bar for another year or so. He expressed an interest in becoming a home inspector and I think that would be a great job for him. Not the best pay, but we'd manage. Something to explore when the time comes at least.

DD had a small fever last night, but was fine this morning. Hope she doesn't get sick. 

Going to my parents' on Sunday for Mother's Day. Hesitant about it because I'll be on my own with the kids and it's an hour's drive, but I might as well make the effort. Jack has gotten a lot better in the car, so hopefully if I wait until nap time to leave it will be ok and he will sleep in the car at least part of the drive.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh wow, that's good your dd got better at being put down for naps at 6 months! Dd1 just got harder and harder as she aged and I had to hold her for every single nap until she was over a year and went to day care. Even then, she could never be put down asleep but we could lie with her and then sneak away. Maybe Violet will be more like your dd and get better earlier. I kind of doubt it, but who knows! 

Wow, that's amazing that you managed to dtd last night! The fact that you found the time and had minimal discomfort is really remarkable! I honestly wonder if DH and I will have a free thirty minutes when we are both awake and not holding Violet before Violet is 1! I don't think dtd will be in the cards for us for a very long time. 

I am glad you were able to switch your telework days to make things easier for your DH! That's good about the potential for your DH to be a home inspector in the future. 

That's good of you to make the effort to see your parents on Mother's Day. Hopefully the drive won't be so bad if you wait until Jack's nap, as you said. Good luck!! 

Newbie - wow, Z sounds really strong. Hopefully he doesn't quite start crawling before your travels this summer, but does sound like you might be out of luck. If it makes you feel any better, we had good travel experiences with my dd1 when she was crawling age. That being said, we never had a LONG flight like you! Hopefully it goes okay.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm sending a lot of positive vibes your way! Hopefully she becomes a better sleeper with time. Maybe when she starts solids it will help. 

I get frustrated as well when I can't get a minute to grab some food or even hit the restroom.

Newbie - Does sound like he really wants to move! When are you taking the trip? Call me crazy but I'm excited for crawling! I was with O as well. He stalked me everywhere! I suspect T will stalk O instead of me until he wants me. 

Slammer - Yay for DTD! :haha: I planned on staying up last night so we could, but by the time O went to sleep I was completely wiped. My poor DH acts like he's going to die due to the lack of sex in our life right now. It's just so hard to find the energy and time. Especially with our work schedules. It's torture! 

Hope your DD doesn't get sick. 

I'm glad Jack is doing better in the car! I'm probably not doing anything for Mother's day. DH might bring me home something from the store, but that'll be that and I'll just be busy being mom. He has to work. I know he ordered me something else, but probably won't be here. 

AFM - T has been a bit cranky this morning. Screaming at me. I think he was just tired. He stayed up late last night as well. I laid him down in the crib and went to bed about a hour later and he slept till about a quarter after 2. So he slept almost 4 hours in there! I ended up bringing him to bed when he woke up. I'm not even sure why I woke up because I don't remember hearing him. Maybe he was making noises and I just don't remember waking up because of them. I just happened to wake up and look over at him and he has his legs up in the air and is looking all around. So I went and got him and put him back to sleep with me. I really should have put him back, but oh well. 

He has found his feet. I love watching him play with them. He also tried his first solid food. I gave him bananas and he seemed to enjoy them. Did really well with the few bites I gave him. Then this morning I went ahead and gave him some oatmeal and breast milk and he did pretty well with that. Again only a few bites. 

Anyways, T is on his 3rd nap and he woke up once during this one to eat. He seems very worn out today. I'm going to try to get some more done while he's sleeping. Our main living space is starting to look presentable.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- glad baby T is doing well, 89th percentile, wow! little chubbster! Good idea with starting out in the crib first thing at night. i always do that too. Yah for baby t starting solids! isa likes banana too, i guess cause it is so sweet. I am the exact same with the crib, sometimes i hear him moving about so i just pick him up and put him in bed, an then the next day im like why did i do that? i should have left him or put him back in haha. 

lit- can't believe how bad V's sleep is! hoping its a very short phase. 

newbie - he is better but still blocked up, and hes been fussy. I also note some days of better naps and days of really shit ones haha. today was also a shit one for me, he hardly slept! im actually excited about him crawling

slammer- wooo hoo on the dtd! glad it wasn;t sore. That is great you will be able to move your teleworking days. 

afm- isa is still blocked up but a bit better, we have been steaming him, think it helps a lot. Last night he slept really well, from 8pm to 3am (!!) and then from 3.30ish to 7.30. Hoping for the same tonight. But his daytime sleep is quite rubbish with his little catnaps. 
whats everyones plans for the weekend?
dh and i are going to this big baby sale tomorrow, hoping to find some new toys and maybe a mamaroo. Going to try and go on a run tomorrow too.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - I hope you do find time to DTD at some point. Last night DH put him down for bed and I think he slept for maybe 45 mins or something. I was surprised he lasted that long, and was rushing the sex, fearing he'd wake any minute!

AliJo - DH thankfully doesn't complain, but I'm sure he'd like more action! And so would I! I hope you guys get it on soon, lol.

Aw, how cute T has found his feet! I don't think DD ever really took an interest in hers, actually. Glad he did well on the solids too.

Ally - Hope Isas cold goes away soon. I can't believe he still sleeps that well even when sick. You are so lucky.

AFM - I forgot to mention the night pooping is getting even worse! Last night he pooped four times!! Twice around 1:30 and twice around 3:30. Both times he woke to feed and started pooping so I stopped feeding to change him, got back in bed to feed back to sleep and he pooped some more! Another change and then finally nurse back to sleep. And he was pooping all freaking day today too. And it's green. I am wondering if my supplements are causing it. I've been more on top of taking them the last week and I take magnesium, which can get things moving Gonna stop the mag for a few days and see. 

OK my arms are going numb typing this on my phone while lying in bed with Jack.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - thanks. I hope violet's sleep improves too, but I'm not holding my breath. 

That's amazing T stayed a whole 4 hours in his crib. I can't even imagine at this point. I am glad he enjoyed his first taste of bananas and that you are managing to get the house sorted a bit. It must be very busy. 

Ally - sorry Isa's naps have still been crappy. Cat naps are so aggravating. 
Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned. I hope you find what you are looking for. 
Our weekend plans consist of my niece's second birthday party on saturday, my DH working a volunteer event on Sat evening (blah), and maybe celebrating Mother's Day on Sunday but I have no idea what we are doing. It's one of those dumb weekends where DH and I will get zero quality time together 

Slammer - that's good he lasted 45 minutes! It sucks when you are rushed and just waiting for them to wake up, though. 
That is absurdly awful about his night pooping! The multiple diaper changes just during one wake-up is exactly how Violet used to be. It's incredibly annoying. I will bet that you are correct about it being your Magnesium supplements. Those seem to be really hard on the tummy. I hope taking it easy on those helps stop the night pooping. That is seriously the worst.


----------



## AliJo

My DH found a missing child last night. They had like 500 people out looking for this boy. They were about to throw out an amber alert. He was sleeping in the store where my DH works behind the car seats and what not. Poor kid has some stuff going on in his life. I hope they get him some help. They found him sleeping in there and called the cops and they're like "Nope not him. No we're not coming out to check we're too busy." ... It was him and why they didn't come check to see why there was a young boy sleeping there without family around is beyond me. Anyways I'm glad he's safe and like I said I hope they get the boy some help. He's had suicidal comments. 

T is still be a cranker bottoms in the morning. I'm thinking something is up. He's sleeping a lot more during the day. I don't think it's the food because he started doing it before he got solids. I decided to try some Tylenol this morning and see if helps.

I just upgraded him to size 4 diapers. He's not in the weight range, but they fit him much better. He's so long so I think that's why. The 3s were starting to cut into his belly. 

T did about 5 hours in the crib last night. He woke up once during that time and I put him back in the crib. I actually put him back! I didn't check to see what time that was. He woke up again at like 2:30 and I just brought him to bed at that point. I think I'm going to end up trying to put him back a lot more than I did with O when I tried the crib. Only because I have NO ROOM in bed and I'm getting so sore. I wake up super cranky and I feel exhausted every morning. I can put O as far away from me as possible and he'll snuggle right back up against me within a minute. So at this point I think waking up more is going to give me better rest than just leaving him in bed with me. He doesn't cry when he wakes up, at least hasn't yet. He was rolled up against the side of the crib talking. 

O is talking more and more. I don't know if I should worry about his pronunciation or not. He's really clear and good sometimes, but other times I think it would be hard for others to understand. I just need to get someone in to give me a professional opinion, but it's so busy right now. 

Lite - I wonder if when she starts solids if it will help if you give her something that will sit in her belly a little longer right before bed. Sounds like maybe she's starting to become reliant on suckling to stay asleep. I hope that isn't the case. It makes it so hard when they need it to sleep. O was like that. If it wasn't on me it was on a paci and if he lost either he'd wake up. I forget how bad of a sleeper he was till I really think about it. 

It is busy. Every time I start to get a room cleared I swear more boxes appear. We're still moving some stuff. The manager called yesterday and was like "Going to show your apartment tomorrow" I freaked out. It's a total mess there. So I went over and did some quick cleaning and grab some more stuff. Looks a little better, but still messy. Our poor fish is just hanging out there. I'm surprise he's still alive. He's outlasted every fish we've had. Going to get more and a different filter once we move him over. I think the filter system isn't doing a very good job. Sorry, I'm really bad about my conversations going off the rail! I blame my father for that one.

Slammer - I hope so too ha! It's horrible because when I really want it it's super inconvenient timing. I feel like I need to drug my children to get anything to line up and actually have anything other than a quickie. Of course I wouldn't do that, but seems that would be our only chance!

I hope you find a solution to stop the nightly poos. That would just drive me crazy! I have to usually change one diaper anyways because T is a super soaker and that's bad enough. 

Ally - He is a little chub! Although his weight for length is only in the 40 percentile he definitely feels like a little chub. 

Hope you find some good stuff at the baby sales. Lots of garage sales going on right now around here, but I'm not ambitious enough to check them out. I don't really need anything for the boys. Well I take that back. O really needs summer clothes. Probably get him some cheaper stuff for at the sitters. 

Well T is awake, so off I go to deal with cranker bottoms!


----------



## AliJo

Me when DH has to go back to work or to bed! :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - That's amazing that your DH found the lost child! I can't even believe the police didn't want to be bothered to come see. That makes me sick. I am glad the boy is okay but I hope he gets the help he needs. 

Yeah, she's definitely becoming reliant on suckling to get back to sleep. At least this time I have the option of a soother, as my dd1 would ONLY use me to comfort suck so she was constantly on and off the boob all night. You are so lucky that T will actually stay in the crib that long, and that he hasn't seemed to go through the 4 month regression yet. I can see why in your case you might just keep putting him back in the crib since it is so disruptive to try to co sleep with both! 

That's interesting that technically by proportions T isn't that chubby, because he has so many adorable rolls! I love baby rolls; they're the best! 

That little cartoon is very accurate! It sucks having your only help/adult company leave! 

Wow, so much cleaning to do! I hope you can get the old apartment sorted out so you can at least have that off your plate. 

AFM - it is my niece's birthday party today so of course everything went terribly wrong because Violet cannot handle any stimulation at all. She had a nap as soon as we got there so I thought she'd be good, but no! After she woke up, she only lasted 40 minutes before suddenly getting overtired/overstimulated. She then proceeded to scream the house down for nearly an hour before I finally got her to sleep. My mistake was probably letting my DH try first. V gets so worked up so easily so I probably should have just done it in the first place and maybe she wouldn't have gotten so upset. Honestly, I don't know why I have such hard babies. I feel like no one else's babies cry this much or are so difficult to put to sleep (even though I know this can't be true and I remember poor baby Z was crying for 5 hours last weekend or something like that)! Just feeling a little sorry for myself since everyone else can put their baby down no problem, they have proper naps, and they don't go from smiling to screaming in 1 second flat! Ugh. It's just so tiring and stressful and makes me wish I could avoid all social commitments for the entire first year since it messes V up so much.


----------



## pompeyvix

LL - I can assure you that V isn't the only screaming baby! Jamie has been hysterically crying so hard the last couple of days that he has gone red like a tomato, boiling hot and incredibly stiff and there has been nothing I could do to calm him down. One time was because he didn't want to be in the car seat and the time today was from being over tired. In fact, he often gets in a state when he gets overtired and I seem to keep missing his sleep cues so I feel awful for letting him get that way. I am thankful that his night time sleep is good. He can self settle and only wakes for milk, but he can be hard work during the day!

Ali - Can't believe your DH found a missing child and the police didn't seem remotely bothered! 
That's fab T has found his feet. Jamie is nowhere near, he still doesn't know he has hands!
We are still squeezing Jamie in size 2's as we have a few more left in our last pack, but I am looking forward to getting him into size 4's.
I am glad T is taking to solids pretty well. I just couldn't imagine giving Jamie solids yet even though he is 4 months in 10 days time. He just doesn't even seem remotely ready.

slammer - Yay for DTD!! :happydance: Glad all is well down there and wasn't too tender.

Ally - Sounds like a good weekend planned - did you manage to find a mamaroo?
It's great Isa is sleeping so well at night now, what a turnaround!
We've had a good weekend so far - been to the beach today and hoping to go to a local castle tomorrow seeing as the weather looks good.

newbie - it certainly sounds like Z will be on the move soon! 

AFM - Jamie seems so 'behind'(I use that very loosely) compared to some of the babies on here... he still doesn't play with toys and has no real interest, he can't stand tummy time and has such little strength and can barely lift his head up, hasn't even attempted to roll over, I don't think he realizes he has hands, let alone feet and just seems so far away from being on solids. I know there is a wide range of normal. Part of me is a bit concerned but the other part of me isn't as although he is not doing so great with his physical milestones he is very much a talker and will lock eye contact and interact and 'talk' to us as any given opportunity. Perhaps he will be like Anabella who was an early talker (first word at 9 months and has always been advanced with speech, even now at 4 she speaks so much better than other children her age) but didn't even roll over until she was 8 months! So perhaps Jamie is the same?


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - Violet is the same with just getting so worked up if she gets over tired. But she just seems to get overtired SO quickly and with little to no cues beforehand. If I am home with her and holding her the whole time I can usually catch her as soon as she gets remotely tired, but if someone else is holding her they will think she is fine and then suddenly she is very NOT fine and it takes ages to settle her. Does sound like Jamie is hard work during the day (as is Violet), so I am glad he is at least good at night for you! Although Violet does not self settle, and she wakes much more often in the night, her night wake-ups are still relatively "easy" in that she will just feed and go right back to sleep. That is a relief, at least. 
I probably wouldn't be too concerned with Jamie's lack of physical milestones. Obviously keep an eye on them, but of course there is a wide range to all of the milestones. That's great he at least 'talks' a lot so it does sound like he will be similar to Annabella in that way! :)


----------



## AliJo

T being cranky has put me on edge and I lost my cool with O tonight. I told myself I was going to be better and be more patient with him. Totally screwed that one up tonight. Mom of the year award is never going to me. 

Pomp - He definitely has time, but as Lite said just keep an eye on him. Don't be afraid to talk to his provider about it. That's great that he's talking so much! He very well might just be focusing on those skills more than his motor ones. 

Lite - Have you looked up ways to help with the overstimulation? I know when T had a problem with it helped to drape a blanket over his bouncer and lightly bounce him or rock him in his covered car seat. Thankfully he grew out of it. 



Well I have had T in the crib for about a hour. Going to try to get O to bed so I can maybe get some sleep and not be a monster mother tomorrow. Hopefully T stays in the crib most of the night so I can get some decent rest.


----------



## vrogers

So sorry I haven't been on in several days, it's been hectic but will try to be back later today or tomorrow to try for a better update/reply! 
Just wanted to pop in and say happy Mother's Day to every beautiful lady here! So happy we are still going strong over a year later and just in case nobody has said, you are all doing a wonderful job and are GREAT mamas! Hopefully you are all well celebrated today and maybe even get some relaxation time whatever that looks like for you. :hug: to all of you!


----------



## AliJo

Happy Mother's Day to those celebrating today!! 

DH brought me home some trail mix, drinks, a card, and a pot of flowers. :haha: My actual gift hasn't arrived yet. I really need to come up with something good this year. First one he got photos of O holding up letters spelling Dada and the Happy Father's Day sign I made which is my profile picture. Plus a card with Os handprint. Then last year I made a chalkboard sign with a saying, photos of them two together, and Os handprint and footprint on it. So somehow I need to come up with something involving both boys.

I kept T in the crib till 5am! I really need to stick with it because he's doing really well. Although he was in bed with me from 230-330. He woke up to eat so I fed him and happened to look at the time when I finally got him off and realized a hour had passed. Didn't feel like that since I dozed off. 

He's on his second nap although he was up for such a short time it's pretty much part of the first. He's in my arms sleep nursing. He's been so sleepy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - you are too hard on yourself. You DO deserve the mom of the year award! No one is perfect and motherhood isn't about that. You're an amazing mom to your kids. We all get testy sometimes, and that's because we are human. Give yourself a break! Happy Mother's Day! 
Sounds like you do a lot for Father's Day! So nice of you. What is the gift your DH got you that isn't here yet? Sweet of him to bring you trail mix and flowers! Hehe. 

VRogers - thanks! Happy Mother's Day to you too! You're doing an awesome job! 

Happy Mother's Day to ALL of you. You are all working so hard at being the best mom you can be, and that deserves to be celebrated! Thanks for being such good friends! :)


----------



## Angel5000

Happy Mothers Day! DH took care of Melody and watched my niece so my sister and I could go get a massage, and now he's picking up sushi for us. <3 I'm excited about that! 

RE: mother in law.... Thanks everyone, we are doing alright but it is a rough time. DH is doing okay, he was raised by his grandparents and was not as close to his mother as he was to them. When he lost his grandparents a couple years ago that was the equivalent of losing his parents for him emotionally. We were just building a really good relationship with his mom in the last couple years though so this has been a hard blow. Last year on mothers day we told her she was going to be a grandmother (we announced really early to our parents) so today (Mothers day) is a bittersweet day. My first mothers day as a mom, but without her is hard. I'm just glad she was able to finally get her wish to be a grandmother, if even for a couple months. 


Lite - Oh yeah, Melody is slim. Both DH and I were slim as kids so I'm not surprised, but I was never tall! Those genes definitely came from DH. :haha: Sleep regression does not sound fun at all! I'm afraid Melody is getting there too. Spent a few days only waking up once (yay!) and then the last few nights waking up every hour or so. :wacko: Good luck to us! 


Ally - Poor Isa! I hope the steam in the bathroom helped! Nasal drops helped Melody with her congestion a little (not a lot) but the NoseFrida was our best investment (despite how adamant I was that I wouldn't use it, but after 5+ friends told me to get it I caved). I hope he's feeling better now! 

Ali - Wow! T is getting big! 17.5lbs already?! I can't believe he's in size 4 diapers! M is still in 2s! Good luck with the unpacking. That's always the part I hate about moving! How is starting T out in the crib at night going?

OMG I'm so glad your DH found the missing child. That must have been terrifying for the family! I can't believe the police wouldn't come check on a kid who was found sleeping in a store with no family around. Ridiculous. 

I really want to start M on solids but her doctor wants me to wait until 5 months. I think I'll go ahead and follow her advice, even though I think she could do it now if I tried. Maybe toward the end of the month I'll try some rice cereal and/or oatmeal with breastmilk. I keep getting told by friends/family that she'll sleep better once she has some solid food in her but I don't know if it's true or just a coincidence. 


Newbie - Wow! 90th percentile for head!? M is 99% for height but only 10% for head! Tall baby with a small head. :haha: Was his head that high of a % when hew as born too? Sounds like he's getting ready to move though! So close to crawling! 

Slammer - CONGRATS on the sex! Woohoo! :happydance: I agree, condoms suck. The only thing I like about them is the lack of mess. :haha:

I'm glad you were able to change your telework days to make things work out. That sounds like it'll be a lot easier for your DH. 



Lite - Sounds like V is the type of kid who does get overstimulated easily and just needs lots of quiet time. My niece is very much like that, even at 6 years old. My sister has been working hard on teaching her how to self-soothe and handle overstimulation, recognize when she's overstimulated, and remove herself from the situation. They went so far as to create a "quiet room" (the closet under the stairs actaully :haha:) with calming lighting, bean bag chair (good for kids with sensory processing disorders) and a weighted blanket. Of course you can't do all that with V now but as she gets older it might be helpful. They're only just now figuring out things like this for my niece and they were saying they wished they had known how to help her when she was younger. They thought she was just a difficult child, not realizing it was a sensory overload issue. 


Pompey & Lite - when Melody gets worked up she does the same thing: red as a tomato, stiff and so hot! She'll get so worked up I start to strip down some of her clothes because she's so hot she's sweating through the clothes! Usually happens in the carseat for us, because she hates it, and so now I put her in the carseat wearing just a onesie, no matter how cold it is, or she way overheats herself. :( She does it when she's overtired too, and gives NO signals! I had to start tracking her times and then put her on a fairly strict schedule for sleep. No matter how awake/happy/ok she may seem I start to put her down for a nap between 1.5 - 2 hours after she last woke up because ifs he gets to about 2 hours she can go from being super happy and playful to angry overtired in a matter of seconds and then be impossible to calm for hours. :shrug: This seems to work for us most of the time. 


Pompey - M just started actively reaching for toys yesterday. I swear it happened overnight. Sounds like Jamie is meeting his other milestones, just not the physical ones. Will he do tummy time on your chest? Where you just lean back and relax on the couch or something and he is resting on your chest? That's how we did 90% of M's tummy time early on because she hated being on the floor alone. Have you talked to your doctor about him being a little late on the physical side?


----------



## newbie2013

I feel awful. I think I have mastitis. I have a fever, aches and pain in my left breast. I haven't slept and my baby is screaming for food every 2-2.5 hours. I can't pump enough for him. And I feel awful that he's so hungry. My obgyn has not responded to my message from this morning. I just sent a message to ds's doctor asking what I can do for him. I'm almost in tears at work and will probably go home. I just wish there was something I could do for my baby :-( he's so hungry...


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- hope he stops the night pooping, hopefully stopping the magnesium tabs will help. I feel like that a bit when we dtd, it's like how long will we really have and i just expect him to wake during it, which has happened quite a few times now haha.

ali- how sad about the little boy! maybe T is sleeping more due to teething? or growth spurt? well done on the 5 hours in crib! we will get there... i can't believe how hard it can be to get my baby to sleep next to me in a crib! Your nights sound a lot like mine, i have isa in the bed, wake up and realise it's been 2 hours or so, and i was supposed to put him in the crib haha. Then i do, and it feels like such an accomplishment. 

lit- aw v sounds so difficult, and such a sensitive little girl. But honestly, i don't think any of us would say our babies have really good sleep. Isa might have longer stretches at night but i still can't get him to spend the whole night in the crib and he catnaps in the day which is just so annoying. The mums i walk with all seem to have babies that sleep through the night and all in their cribs...

pomp- yes perhaps Jamie is the same, i wouldn't worry at all! every baby is different like you said! Isa sometimes shows interest in toys, but mostly he doesn't. Didn't get a mamaroo, only picked up some clothes and a coupe of books. I need something else for him to play in though, some sort of the seat. The one he has he is now too big for and he tries to get out of it.

vrogers- thank you for the sweet message, happy mothers day to you all :) we already had mothers day in march in the UK. So lovely to know you all. 

angel- i feel isa just started overnight reaching for toys too, it's amazing how randomly they just start doing things! Sounds like your dh has experienced quite a lot of loss in the last few years, poor guy! the steam helped, but he is still a bit blocked up which is affecting his sleep somewhat. 

newbie- oh no my love! massage the left breast and any lumpy feeling out and drink lots of water. Mastitis is the worst , i had it twice and would not wish it upon anyone. Could you supplement him with some formula?

afm- had a nice chilled weekend with dh, didn't pick up much at the baby fair, just some muslins, books and clothes, it was all really cheap so that was a big plus.
I have my period and it is painful, so i didn't go for my monday morning walk with the other mums. Tonight i am going out to a film screening with a couple of friends, dh will watch isa. DH will need to put Isa to bed. Got lots of chores to do, really need to clean the bedroom, and i have a bunch of stuff i want to sell, so going to ebay it!
Isa's cold is much better but still has a little bit of one. He is loving solids, he has some in the morning and at lunch time.


----------



## newbie2013

Ally, his doctor told me to start him on fruits and vegetables, but I'm not sure if that's the best option. He's only 4.5 months and has been exclusively breastfed. My gut feel is that it is too early, although he is incredibly interested in food. He watches with intense interest when he sees us eating and often reached out for some. Maybe we'll try him on some banana tonight (since that's all I have in the house that would be appropriate). 

What do you think? Solids or formula?


----------



## Ally2015

newbie2013 said:


> Ally, his doctor told me to start him on fruits and vegetables, but I'm not sure if that's the best option. He's only 4.5 months and has been exclusively breastfed. My gut feel is that it is too early, although he is incredibly interested in food. He watches with intense interest when he sees us eating and often reached out for some. Maybe we'll try him on some banana tonight (since that's all I have in the house that would be appropriate).
> 
> What do you think? Solids or formula?

personally, i would say solids. I started Isa when he hit 4 months, and he was exclusively breastfed most of that. He also took a huge interest in food. So in the last 3 weeks he has been having solids, the first few days i gave him two tiny spoons of baby rice pudding. Now, 3 weeks in, he has a baby yoghurt in the morning, few spoons of something puréed in the afternoon and maybe a couple more spoons in the evening. Banana is a good shout, Isa loves it and its very sweet.
But do what you feel is best, perhaps formula will suit him more. Trial and error. Go with your gut :)


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - It's not too early as long as your baby is ready. You definitely can wait if you feel that it is best. I don't give T much. Just a few spoons of solids at a time and just once a day if that. Breast milk or formula provides their needs till 6 months but after that they start to need a little more. I did the same with O and by the time he was 6 months he was having solids 3 times a day. You can always try and see and if you're not ready after that wait. 

As for giving formula or solids.. I don't know. I don't feel a baby being started on solids is going to eat enough solids to keep him satisfied especially something that doesn't sit on their stomach. Formula may be a better option. Or.. you could get some formula and mix it in with cereal and see if that helps. Try doing an ounce that way. If he's really fussy you'll want to give him a bottle or nurse him first then try the cereal otherwise it's most likely going to fail. 

Ally - Glad Isa is enjoying solids so much! Also glad his cold is clearing up. Hope you enjoy your time out with friends! I can't imagine ever getting the time to go do anything with anyone for a long while. 

Yes, he's definitely taking to the crib really well. I am going to try to get a little more strict on myself because I want the crib to be the norm and not being with me. Although, I absolutely love snuggling him and sleeping with him, but with O in the bed it's just too much. At this point T will be easier to curb than O will be. Going to be getting his room set up soon and we'll start working on him sleeping in there. 

Angel - With O his doctor at the time kind of seemed annoyed that I started at 4 months. I just did what I felt suited him. My new pediatrician didn't even bring up solids so I didn't either ha. 5 months would be a good starting point. I'm sure she could handle it, but you do what you feel is best! 

Lite - I don't know what the gift is. He won't tell me. It's taking forever because it's something off of Etsy I guess. I like to get creative for his gifts. I kind of want to do a superhero themed one this year, but the way I want to do it will get kind of expensive and the boys have to cooperate. They have those things you can buy that are all "You're stronger than Hulk, braver than Batman, etc" but I want to take pictures of the boys in costumes with the sayings next to them. I'm kind of looking around to see if they have clothing sets that are a little cheaper. 

AFM - Finally got the swing moved over. I just used it to get T down for a nap with no screaming! YAY! He's been screaming before practically every nap. I think that's his form of the 4 month sleep regression. He usually does fight them now, but night time hasn't been a problem after I get him to sleep. 

I actually stopped using the swings all together because he wasn't liking them. The mamaroo he liked but he would start kicking his legs so hard he would make it wobble and strain it. I used the swing while we were doing our major move and he slept almost the whole move in it.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - Wow, what a sad circumstance regarding that boy your DH found! It's so terrible to think about children that find themselves in such circumstances. :(

I'm not sure when to switch Jack to size 4 diapers. The 3s fit him fine, but are not lasting through the night without a leak most of the time. It seems outrageous to be going up in diaper sizes so quickly!

It's so hard to judge speech and development in kids, especially when you're not around many other kids to compare. I feel like DD's pronunciation/enunciation is light-years ahead of most kids her age. When I hear other kids her age talking sometimes they are way hard to understand and they're much older than O! I wouldn't worry much yet. DD just seems to be good with speech naturally - some kids are that way. Watch Jack be delayed with it!

Sorry T has been cranky lately! We all lose our cool sometimes. It is freaking hard work!

LOL at the drawing! Seriously how I feel whenever DH heads to work. 

That's awesome you got T to sleep in the swing. The mamaroo has been sitting unused for a long time now. But the rock n play is working for naps (put down already asleep).

Literati - aww I'm sorry V was hard at the bday party. It must be so exhausting! It's a bad situation of hating going out because she gets overstimulated, but then you'll be miserable if you never get out of the house yourself! I really hope she gets easier in the coming months.

Pompey - poor Jamie with his screaming fits! That's the worst when they get all hot and sweaty. That's how Jack can get in the car and I feel so bad.

Since you've seen how Anabella was slow with physical things, but quick with speech then I think I wouldn't be worried about Jamie yet. 

vrogers - Happy Mother's day to you!! Update us on how you are. :)

Angel - that's awesome you went for a massage. Hope the sushi was good!

Solids never helped my DD sleep better, but she was so bad nothing would have helped, lol.

Newbie - Oh my, I hope the mastitis clears quickly! I hope you went home. You should rest and recover. So baby Z was screaming for food at daycare, or when you are together? It can be hard to pump enough! What does his feeding schedule look like? Is this a new thing for him to seem unsatisfied? For both of mine I have done 3 oz bottles about every two hours while I'm away. Some women do smaller bottles more frequently. I would be confident you have enough milk for when you're together if you've made it this far, but if you can't pump enough for while you're apart then I would lean more toward using a bit of formula at this age. It might be hard to get enough solids into him to help him feel full.

Ally - Interrupted sex is no fun! Sorry you have your period and it is painful. I am so NOT looking forward to when mine comes back. I feel like you should be able to turn off your periods once you are done having kids!!

AFM - Mother's Day at my parents went pretty well. Jack slept part of the way there, but then traffic and DD coughing woke him up. For the last 20+ minutes he would cry, calm down, DD would cough, and he'd start to cry again. Not like I can tell a 3-year-old to stop coughing because it scares her baby brother! DD had a great time playing with my 12-year-old niece. She has zero interest in her male cousins. It's kinda sad because they want to play with her too! They both slept a bit on the way home but too many bumps in the road woke Jack and then his crying woke her. F long car rides with a baby! 

DD has come to my bed the last few nights with a cough. Last night I slept in the glider with Jack, just to avoid her potentially waking him with her coughs. And he went all night without pooping! Hoping he's back to normal now.

Hoping to maybe get it on with DH a time or two this week. ;)


----------



## Ally2015

ali- thanks, he does seem to love his food. I definitely agree- try to make the crib the norm, and sleeping with you just now and then. It will be easier to curb baby T's sleep than O.

slammer- glad mothers day went well. And yah for Jack not pooping. And haha i hope you get the time for dtd. I am waiting for my period to finish ;)

afm- isa had an awful night last night, he was so uncomfy and wriggly. He wouldn'y settle in crib so i put him in bed with me and still he seemed to uncomfy. His sleep was so light, but i did notice him sucking his dummy like there was no tomorrow! Maybe it was his gums. Right now he has been asleep for an hour and a half and still going strong.... what a long nap! Im worried he won;'t sleep tonight now haha. All i did differently was give him an extra 30 mls in his bottle...


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - you are quite right about it being a bit of a catch 22 with it being so hard to go places with Violet, but I would certainly go crazy if I never went anywhere! I am sure it will improve at some point. I know my dd1 handled stimulation way better after the 6+ month mark. 
That is too bad your DD's cough kept interrupting Jack's sleep so much! I hope she feels better soon. Glad your Mother's Day went fairly well. Long car rides with babies really do suck! 

Newbie - I am also curious about when Z was crying for milk and did this just start? But yeah if it's just during the day and you simply can't pump enough, I might try topping up with formula to save your sanity. The amount of solids they are actually going to eat at this age would be unlikely to satiate him if he really isn't getting enough milk! It also isn't as nutrient-dense as breastmilk or formula. 

Ally - sorry Isa had such an awful night. Yeah, I am the same with a lot of REAL LIFE people I know having babies who magically sleep all night in their cribs. There are definitely crappier sleepers on here, but it appears I don't know too many of them in RL! 

Ali - that's great T went down in the swing without a fuss for you. Swings are such a lifesaver when they actually work. Violet really liked hers from age 1 month to 3 months. Since she hit 3 months, I haven't been able to get her to sleep in there again! Makes me so sad. I do think it's from the current wonder week/leap 4 (which lasts 5 LONG weeks) and I have a faint hope that once she's done with this horrible fussy period that she might fall asleep in it again? But who knows. She might have outgrown it already. :( 

Angel - sounds like you definitely go through something similar with M when she is is overtired! V also gets boiling hot from it and I sometimes have to put her down somewhere just so she can cool off and calm down. 
My dd1 was like M in that you could predict a certain awake time and then always put her down for naps after that time had passed. It worked like a charm! After I figured that out, she rarely got overtired anymore. I assumed that would be possible with all babies, so imagine my surprise when V turned out to be the least predictable baby ever! She still has no sort of predictable 'awake time' she can handle. Depending on how long her nap was, how long she slept the night before, how many naps she's had that day, and just her random general mood, her awake time that she can handle without getting overtired ranges from 30 minutes to 2 hours and 30 minutes! It's absolutely ridiculous. I can SORT of predict it as long as she has properly long naps, but if she wakes up prematurely then all bets are off. So confusing! She also has no sleep cues that I've figured out yet. With my dd1, if she ever rubbed her eyes she was almost guaranteed to be ready for a nap. Violet, on the other hand, rubs her eyes from the moment she wakes up until she goes back down again whether she's tired or not! Sometimes it means she's tired, but sometimes she's not tired enough yet. Ugh! So for the moment I still don't have V's sleep quite cracked haha. 

AFM - had a very down day on Monday and was definitely feeling a bit defeated by how difficult V has been lately. Today was definitely better. I woke up feeling down, but I forced us out the door to my sister's where we had lunch and a nice visit, and it really helped me cheer up. V was also a bit less fussy, which helps! I have had very little time in the same room with DH since probably last week sometime, so I am looking forward to this long weekend (this coming Monday is a stat here)!!


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - Sorry to hear Isa had a bad night, but wow, what a nap! I hope he still slept well last night.

Literati - I feel like people must LIE when they talk about their baby's sleep. Or maybe what they say about their baby sleeping through might be true at the time they say it and then things go to crap. I have to hope, lol. Not that I wish crap sleep on anyone, but I just can't believe these unicorn babies who sleep so well. This chick on my FB recently said that her daughter didn't sleep through the night until 2yo, but I could swear she made out that she was a champion sleeper from the get - always posting pics of her sleeping here there and everywhere.

Man, that is hard that you can't find V's sleep/wake rhythm. I felt the same with Jack early on - couldn't tell what the heck he wanted and when. He has settled down a lot, and I am a lot happier now that he has longer awake stretches and it's reasonably clear when he's ready for a nap.

Glad you had a good visit with your sister to cheer you up! I hope you get some quality time with DH this weekend.

AFM - another night without Jack pooping, yay! He slept really well last night actually. I ended up sleeping through my alarm, ugh. Was an hour late to work. DH said he did 6 poops from 6am-9am today though, lol.

I picked up a free baby scale from someone yesterday. I'm excited to be able to track Jack's growth more closely. Not that I am worried, it's just crazy/fun watching him grow so fast. I love his little leg rolls.

Still not sure if DD has been actually sick, or just having allergies. She's never had allergies before, but she's had an on-and-off runny nose for weeks now, and the pollen has been really bad. Just the cough was new. I gave her a dose of Zyrtec yesterday and she seemed to be less snotty, so maybe it is mostly allergies. Though I am feeling a little sick now myself. Hope it doesn't ramp up into much.

I took the kids to the playground on Monday night and Jack had his first real ride in a swing! He loved it. Couldn't sit up properly, but did great leaning forward over the front of the swing. Here's a pic. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170515_183338.jpg
File size: 106.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - that will be fun to be able to keep track of Jack's weight consistently now! Let us know what he weighs next time you check! What a cute picture of him in the swing! Thanks for sharing. 

Yeah, with Violet I usually know when she needs a nap, but I just can't necessarily predict it ahead of time, if that makes sense. And then when we go somewhere with more people/stimulation than usual then that's when it gets dicey. She is a tricky baby though. I am glad Jack is having longer awake times and that it's much easier to figure out when he needs a nap! 
That's too bad if your DD does have allergies. It is so hard to tell sometimes! 
Perhaps you are right about people lying about their babies' sleep. I am sure some people stretch the truth and of course even amazing sleepers have regressions and whatnot so it's not like they don't go through periods of crap sleep. Just seems like I got the short end of the stick on baby sleep. I know you did too!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all, seems I have been awol. I have tried so hard to read back but I wont be able to reply to it all. I have just sat down on the PC to reply thinking it would be "faster" but now it keeps freezing. If I lose thos after typing it, I will not be pleased! LOL

So sorry to hear some of you have had some nad and frustrating days and I hope they pass soon. I am feeling SO much better on my anxiety tabl;ts. In fact, I suddenly woke one day and realised a feeling had gone. A feeling that I was not even aware I had!? I didnt always feel anxious or sad but anyway that feeling has gone and even looking back 4yrs ago I felt like it but just didnt know. I feel like a different person. We have had some stress with my ex being an arsehole but we have not let it affect us but the kids have been very upset that they will not be seeing their dad. Well, I say that, Only one is actually bothered, My son is not fussed. Guess who has to pick up the pieces from it all!?

Such is life I guess. Saying that we seem to be in a better place from it, Brought us closer so to speak.

In April I turnt 30! Mypartner had a week off work and we went to scotland. We live in Suffolk so it was a fair old drive. We left at 5am and stopped every 3-4hrs to change and get Vi out. We arrived in Scotland at about 8.15pm and I have to say the children exceeded my expectations. NO moaning at all and out of the whole journey Vi only moaned the last 20mins? Honestly not a peep the rest of the time. Her and my toddler were just unbelievable. It was stress free!?
We stayed in a guesthouse and had a double bed, Bunkbed and a bathroom. Vi had a travel cot at the end of our bed. It was cramped with all bed in same room but really cosy! That evening we had dinner with my aunty and uncle who live in Fort William where we stayed. It was getting quite late, so we all went up to bed and barely unpacked. I think I made up a few bottles and washed up the dirty ones but we all went to sleep at 10ish and not a peep from either of the kids till 7.30am! I got up at 6 and had a shower and that was my birthday so I got to choose what we wanted to do! We went to Loch ness! Anyway cant really bore you all with a day by day guide but Vi was in the sling on DH chest every day, we went up mountains and waterfalls and I just cant believe how easy it was taking them, Vi was so good and it was freezing so she really was inside my DH coat for the most part! She slept really well in Scotland. I think she slept all night without a feed apart from the last night when she had a extra bottle. We went to the Isle of Skye and now I want to live there. 

So the trip was a real positive and real confidence booster that a baby did not have to change our adventures. I have to say I was not expecting to be distressed, But I really was. It was so pleasant. 

Viley (what we call her now!) is now rolling front to back and back to front. I downloaded the wonder weeks app yesterday and apparently she is now out of a leap but I didn&#8217;t notice one? So hoping that we missed it haha. 

I do not follow any routine at all but she has seemed to mnake her own. She is flexible if we go out and will just nap in the Car or pram. I don&#8217;t have set times. When she gets moany I put her in her pushchair in the kitchen and she just goes to sleep. She is my most easiest baby ever. Honestly! I don&#8217;t wanna be THAT braggy mum, but she really is. My 3rd was very clingy so I do know how it is. She is now a very independent 4yr old so they do grow out of it. Gosh I bet this is so boring. I just wanted to catch up properly so I can start posting more regularly now. I am not on FB due to the issue with my ex but I am using instagram.

Vi has about 4 bottles of 6oz in the day though usually she will mess around with one of these. Most days seem to go the same so I will do last night as an example of our &#8220;norm&#8221;.
At about 3pm she napped on my MIL for about 30mins
Then she was happy on the floor while we chatted
About 4.30 she had a bottle
Then played again. 
She napped at about 5 in the pushchair for 30mins
I went out at half 5 to parents eve and when I got back she was just having another bottle at 6pm and then we bathed her. She stayed on her playmate for 40mins while we had dinner. Sometimes I feel a bit bad leaving her there, but if she does not moan I guess she is happy. She loves to just lay down!
Then I think she fell asleep just after 7?
We leave her on the sofa until we go to bed. The lights on and all the kids noises do not seem to bother her and we are pretty noisy but she does not wake really. Mas brother came over about 8-10 but VI was still on the sofa and didn&#8217;t even flinch with the noise. We take her to bed when we go up about 11ish and she slept until 4am in her moses and then had a bottle. If she wakes I bedshare but she does not always wake. I never try and put her back in the moses as I am so lazy.

We have not started weaning yet, When she is extra hungry I just guess a growth spurt. I am hoping to wait till 6mths and do BLW again. Fingers crossed.

Sorry to have bored you all xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg why are some words links! I am just going to add some pics. Hope you do not mind


----------



## newbie2013

Hi midnight! Sounds like v is doing great! What an adventure in Scotland! I lived there for a while so I can picture exactly where you were. I have no doubt that it was freezing! Living there for two years of exactly why I live where I do and am currently feeding my baby in my underwear and air conditioning!

Thankfully, the mastitis seems to have almost gone. I haven't been able to see my doctor yet but I'm on antibiotics and don't need the painkillers anymore. I'm continuing to massage and make sure that breast is completely drained at every feed. Hopefully it will clear completely soon. It has been a rough week, but I've learnt that it is actually much quicker and easy for me to feed z at work rather than pump, so as long as I ask available during the day, I'll try to do that. I'll also try to keep a freezer stash of at least one feed so that if I'm not able to feed him, he won't go hungry! Only five weeks to go and only once more week left before Ramadan when we work one hour less, soon he'll only eat twice a day at work then.

I was in the day care room and there's a baby there who was born in October who was laying on a mat on the ground on his back, hardly moving... Then there was mine, on the mat next to him rolling about, flipping over, trying to crawl... How different the two babies are! It will be interesting to see how they both develop over time.


----------



## vrogers

So sorry I didnt get on when I said I would, it has been so hectic and exhausting here! I've missed coming on here, I think about you ladies all the time! L is napping on my lap so hopefully I have time for a post now. 

Newbie- I hope you're feeling better, I feel so bad for you. The first night we brought L home she was starving and my milk hadn't come in yet but I didn't know that, so she just screamed all night. It's SO hard seeing and hearing them in pain like that. I would definitely do solids or formula, whichever you think is best and are most comfortable with. I hope whatever it is passes very quickly, I can't imagine how painful. 

Ali- ah I'm not the only one having nap problems! L is the same right now, she fusses and cries when I try to get her down for naps, I've tried everything but the second I put her in her sleep sack she loses her junk. Maybe I'll have to start trying a swing like you, since what used to work for naps isn't. I hope this doesn't last long for us, it's so exhausting! 

Slammer- I'm glad you had a nice Mother's Day! Hopefully you are able to get some alone time with dh, it's been awhile here sadly haha 
Look at little jack in the swing, he is so cute! Looks like he's having a blast! 

Ally- I hope you've both been able to get some better rest! It does sound like teething from what I've heard. 

Literati- you're a great mama and doing a wonderful job! I hope V settles into a better mood and you get some well needed time with dh! 

Midnight- it's so good to hear from you! I'm so pleased that your anxiety tablets have helped, but sorry about your ex. Sounds like a nice and relaxing trip with your family. 
So glad Viley and you are both doing so well and that she is your easiest baby! I'm sure after a clingy baby you deserve the stress-free and ease for the most part. 
Also, you did not bore me, I love coming on here and reading how everyone is doing and it's nice to hear from everyone no matter how often we are able to get on here! Please do add some pics, we need some more :) 

Afm- L had a spill off the couch a week ago. I wanted to kick myself because I had noticed she started pushing with her legs even in her swing and it made me nervous. I had her on her lounge pillow on the couch (if I need to pump and she needs to eat it's easy to have her on her pillow beside me) and went to grab a bottle from the next room. I even glanced to make sure she was ok. Was putting some gas drops in her bottle and heard a thud, everything went flying out of my hand and it felt like I was in the other room in a couple steps. She was on her tummy crying, and I cried too. Thankfully she ended up being fine, called her pediatrician (who personally called us back within 5 min, I was impressed) and she told us what to look out for. It has scared me enough that if I have to leave the room for any reason she goes on the floor on her play gym. 
We had her 4 mo appointment today (little late) and she weighed 13 pounds and some oz, don't have the papers in front of me. She's on the smaller side weight wise but growing well, and is quite long, I want to say 24 inches? She got her shots and I had dh hold her and I held her hand and of course I cried along with her. That cry they do while in pain is the absolute worst, I told dh it hurts my soul. We had to wake her up earlier than usual to feed her before her appt and then she got poked and just wanted to sleep, so she is now completely passed out on my chest. Would really like to pump and grab some food but she's extra cuddly and I just can't put her down! 
One last thing, her naps have gone to crap which is the main reason I haven't been able to come on here. There was a month or so where I actually got her to nap in her crib, she would go down for her nap within about 5 min. Now she puts up a fight and just cries, doesn't want to sleep anywhere. When I do anything that she associates with sleep, she will immediately cry. This week has been especially bad. She will then fight it for so long that she becomes over tired and therefore even more grumpy. It's a mess! Hoping it's just part of the 4 month regression and passes soon, I need her naps like she does haha 

Sorry this update has been so crappy, will make more of an effort to come on here at least in the evenings so I don't keep falling behind and missing people's updates! Hope everyone is having a good Thursday :)


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- oops, was writing my post while you posted! 
So glad the mastitis seems to be letting up, sounds like you have a good plan too. 
That's crazy how baby Z is ahead of a baby born months before him, they really do develop so differently!


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - yay, thanks so much for updating! I was just thinking the other day about how you never get on here anymore. Sorry about the mess with your ex, but glad the kids are handling it okay. Wow, your V sounds like a dream baby! Definitely not like my V (although of course she is very happy and delightful - just not easy). That's good you have an easier baby this time. Your trip to Scotland sounds just delightful! I'm glad the kids cooperated so perfectly for it. 

Newbie - so glad the mastitis is clearing up! I am glad you can actually feed Z at work! That would be awesome! I would definitely think feeding him directly would be a lot faster and work a lot better. Yay! 

VRogers - sorry L's naps have gone to crap. Violet always fights sleep too, so I know exactly how hard it is. Hopefully she improves soon. It definitely could be part of the 4 month sleep regression. 

That is scary about L falling off the couch, but it sounds like she's probably fine! Don't feel too bad. These things happen! Hugs! 

AFM - today I went to the Thursday fitness class even though it was my last week of my Tuesday class, but I was too tired to go on Tuesday and then I noticed at 11 pm yesterday that there was a slot open for Thurs, so figured why not. 

I ended up admitting that I co sleep and then immediately regretted it and felt terribly judged and insecure. To be fair, no one made any sort of snide comment, but I am very insecure and especially sensitive about the topic of sleep because I find people are very judgmental and most people don't have as horrible sleepers as I do. Anyway, after feeling extremely embarrassed for a few minutes, I ended up getting paired up with that girl again (who last time I thought I could potentially become friends with). Despite my co sleeping confession, she continued to make nice conversation with me and we got along quite well. Found out a bit more about her so that was nice. It is very hard for me to open up or be vulnerable at all so meeting new people can be hard for me, but I figure I might as well be real with people, and if they are honestly so judgmental that they won't be friends with me if I do things differently, then I might as well find out now! Next week my Thursday classes start, so hopefully that will be good.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - So you're moving over to Thursdays? Maybe you mentioned it and I didn't notice! I agree, if they're going to judge you for your choices then it's best to find out early on rather than later. A stranger who I'm not friends with at all isn't going to bother me if they don't agree, but if I started to become friends with them that would suck! You probably made more people feel relieved than anything. I think it's probably pretty common for people to fall asleep with their babies at some point or another and since they like to make it seem like it's the worst thing in the world to do they probably felt guilty. My aunt makes me feel crappy for it and I kind of laughed on the inside last time I was around her. I was talking about how T was napping in his pack n play really well and she made the comment on how her newest grand baby (5 weeks younger) does as well "But she's slept in her crib since day one" line flew out of her mouth. Not the first time I heard it. I laughed on the inside because the father was just talking about how she was a bad sleeper and how the mom was getting up and holding her to get her back to sleep and what not. Then to top it off the baby wasn't sleeping at all once she was put down so I'm thinking "Yep, crib since day one really helped...." T and O have been different enough that I really truly think that some babies just will not sleep well without that comfort. O would wake within 15 minutes of me being away from him no matter where he was. T on the other hand sleeps well without me right there. Sorry, long rant! 

T's swing is up to 25lbs but length wise I don't know. I won't be surprised if he outgrows it length wise first. I actually felt kind of bad with him sleeping in it. He didn't look that comfortable! He only did it that once so far, but he enjoys it from time to time. 

Vrogers - How is the pumping going? 

Poor L taking a spill! I get feeling bad, but don't beat yourself up too much. It happens and it will probably happen again at some point. They're so quick sometimes and unless you play out every situation in your head every time you set down crap can happen. I admit I have a lot of paranoid thoughts. Like when we moved in there was a mirror at the end of the hall. I demanded it be took down as soon as we moved in. Hubby took it down and put it right back up because when they painted they didn't paint behind it. I told him I don't give a damn, take it down. I can paint it and I don't care if it's ugly for awhile. It would be much uglier if O went running down the hall and hit it. Then around corners I don't want anything for him to run into. Nothing that might fall can be near T on the ground. Like if I'm vacuuming and stop for a second I won't leave it near him at all. Cords are kept in check. I feel like a crazy person sometimes! He still gets hurt a lot, but I worry about the things that can be real bad. My hubby is much more laid back and I'm sure he thinks I'm crazy sometimes even if he won't admit it! 

Yeah, her sleep regression sounds a lot like T's. I'm glad it's limited to naps for me, though. It does really suck since I'm trying to get everything unpacked and organized still. Slowly coming together, but those screaming sessions can take up a lot of time. 

Newbie - I'm glad the mastitis is clearing up! That's awesome you can go feed him. I wish I could T. It would make DH's days so much better. 

It's definitely interesting! It's been interesting to see the differences with the baby born a few days after T and then my cousin's baby. My little man is so much more alert and active compared to both of them. Even though my cousin's baby is 5 weeks younger he was much more active and alert than she was at that age. 

Midnight - You're pictures didn't show up! Hopefully you can add them. 

I feel bad when I'm leaving T to entertain himself while he's content as well. I try to remind myself that it's okay and it gives him more time to learn to self soothe. It's the only time I get anything done. He gives me plenty of time for us to enjoy each other's company since he often refuses to be put down. 

That trip sounds amazing! Glad you enjoyed it and that V did so well!

Slammer - Oh my gosh look at that big grin! I love it! I should put T in the swing next time we go to the park. I kind of just had a weird feeling when I said that. Like we were back at the apartment ha.. I'll kind of miss that small park. It was never busy, clean, safe for little ones, and in a quiet area. 

I'd love to track T as well! It's fun seeing them grow in every way. 

I give O allergy medicine when he's sick because it does help dry up some of that congestion. Sounds like it might be allergies, though. Maybe get an air filter for her bedroom. Might help some. Also, wash all her bedding if you haven't recently. 

AFM - So, something out of the blue. My coworker who's baby is only 3 days younger than T said that if I had any extra breast milk she'd gladly take it because she is hoping it will boost her baby's immune system. Well, I have a lot of milk from early on that DH wasn't using and some with a lot of colostrum so I told her I could give her some of that. I didn't want it to go bad and he little one is sick a lot so I figured what the heck. If it helps, awesome. If not then I guess she just got some free milk! Told her I'd give more as my saved milk goes up. She was feeding her but was put on antidepressants that she couldn't breast feed with.

I'm sitting here with O. T has been asleep in his crib for almost two hours. Two hours I have lost thanks to this toddler of mine! Nothing out of the normal for me. 

T continues to scream at me when trying to get him to nap. Little bugger. He might be a little better, but definitely still screaming! Still doing awesome in his crib! He slept with me the last two nights simply because I missed him after working 12 hour shifts. Told my DH that he didn't sleep in his crib at all and when he asked why that was my answer. Even though I was sleeping it made me feel better. 

So, yesterday about an hour before I'm to be done with work.. tornado sirens went off! JOY.. not. We had to get everyone out of their rooms up to the dining area. In a LTC facility this sucks. Thankfully it didn't hit town, but one did drop outside of town. I was running down to get a resident and calling my hubby to make sure he was getting the boys down to the basement. Storms and tornadoes don't bother me (some of you probably think I'm crazy for saying tornadoes don't bother me! :haha:) but I was a little worked up because I wasn't with my boys. Anyways, Iowa is kind of in tornado alley so it's not that uncommon for tornadoes to show up. It's not as bad as Oklahoma, but still. We're all crazy here and go outside to see if we can see a tornado when the sires go off. I have yet to see even a funnel cloud. We did have one pass above our house once when I was younger. Damn near ripped the door off. Terrified my dog and he was afraid of storms for as long as he could hear them. It finally touched right outside of town. Crazy how many near misses there are. One had gone through a field next to my stepmom's place once. Didn't realize it till after the fact. The storm before the storm that caused the sirens to go off caused her big tree to be knocked down. Iowa weather at it's finest. 

Anyways. I need to see if I can't get this boy to sleep. He's staying up too late!


----------



## pompeyvix

AliJo - That's great you're able to help your co worked with the breast milk! hopefully it will help with her baby's immune system.
Oh goodness, I' be terrified if I heard a tornado siren go off! I guess it's what you're used to and we have nothing like that here. It sounds like there is rarely any huge problems, touch wood.

LL - I am glad the Thursday class worked out well and you connected well with the lady from last time. I wouldn't worry about telling other people how you sleep/bedshare, in my opinion if other people were to judge or have a problem with it then it's their problem and not yours and surely wouldn't be worth being friends with anyway? If it comes up in conversation I will tell people that I bedshare with my 4 year old and 4 month old (well kinda, Jamie is in the cot next to the bed with the side down) and so far, no one has batted an eye lid. When I was working, a colleague of mine kept trying to tell me I should get Anabella moved to her own room and it's 'not normal' and kept trying to give me advice. I smiled and nodded along and ignored everything she said! She probably judges me but I couldn't care less.

vrogers - It happens to us all, so try not to feel to bad. When Anabella was a baby she fell off our bed and it's quite high. Jamie fell of the sofa when he was a newborn and to this day I still don't know how. It's an awful feeling, but she'll be absolutely fine :)
It is awful when they have their immunisations isn't it :( Jamie had his yesterday and it was awful hearing his piercing screams as it was being done.
Sorry L's naps have gone to crap. Perhaps its the 4 month sleep regression?

MF - Welcome back! Have been wondering where you have been and if everything is OK. Sounds like you had a lovely trip to Scotland for your birthday. Sorry to hear things are difficult with your ex... are your kids never going to see him anymore?
Sounds like V is a dream baby!

Angel - I am sorry to hear about your MIL :hugs: It must be a hard time for you all. 
I am glad Jamie isn't the only one who works himself into such a state sometimes! He hasn't got so red , stuff and hot for a few days, but I am sure more times like that are coming!

newbie - I am glad the mastitis has almost gone, that must be such a relief! LOL at Z being so active and on the move compared to the baby who was born a few months earlier :haha: I think Jamie will be like the baby who was born in October, he seems quite happy just laying down bless him!

slammer - I love the photo of Jack in the swing, it looks like he is enjoying himself! I've put Jamie in one of those satellite swings , but he didn't seem to react at all!
I hope your DD doesn't suddenly have allergies. That would be such a pain.

AFM - Jamie has his 16 week imms yesterday which I was dreading. Apart from screaming the Dr's surgery down, he has had no after effects which I am so pleased about. 
He is starting to be able to self settle for naps again :happydance: If we are at home, I can now put him on our bed with a blanket, dummy and soft toy and (most of the time) he will take himself to sleep. Sleeping out the house is never a problem, but sleeping at home has been a chore lately. However, he is 4 months on Tuesday and may go through the sleep regression, so I am not getting too relaxed about it all yet. 
His night sleep has improved too. Last night he only woke once for milk.
Still no further forward on grasping/playing with toys etc. He sucks on his fists like there is no tomorrow and will look at toys and will hold them (for a short time) if he is given one. He is still such a sociable baby though and giggles, laughs and smiles a lot especially in the bath or if we are doing songs with movements together.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yes, I switched over to the Thursday class for the next 6-week session! Come to think of it, I might have actually forgotten to mention it on here, so you probably didn't miss it. 
I agree that I don't much care if someone I don't know judges me, but once we start to become friends I care a lot more! So I guess better to be open right from the get-go. 
That is dumb about your aunt's comments. Also definitely doesn't seem to have helped that baby to have been in the crib from day one! I know it sure didn't help with my dd1. Every baby is SO different and it's hard for people to understand that some of them are just born 'bad sleepers' if they haven't had one themselves. You are lucky you only had the one kid so bad at being put down for naps/sleep. I was really hoping I would get lucky this time, but of course I ended up with an even lighter sleeper than the last somehow! Oy. Hopefully Violet improves sooner than dd1 did. Blah. 

Pompey - I agree that people who would judge on sleeping arrangements aren't really worth being friends with anyway! I am glad you ignored your colleague's stupid comments. Don't people have anything better to do than to tell other people how they should raise their kids? Blah. 

I'm glad Jamie is back to self settling for naps at home. It seems like everyone's babies' sleep is improving except mine! Oh well. I have been through this before so at least it is no shock to me. Still sucks, though! 
I hope Jamie starts grasping toys soon so you don't have to worry about that. Glad he didn't seem too affected by his shots after the fact! I hope you manage to avoid the 4 mo regression as well. 

AFM - my dd1 was invited for a play Date today so I totally just sat around with Violet watching tv and hanging out on my phone for the last couple hours. Violet was sleeping and I have to hold her so I couldn't have done anything productive anyway. Dd1 will be home soon but hopefully I feel a bit refreshed from the break (and hopefully she has worked off some of her energy - but that never really happens).


----------



## AliJo

Pomp - Ha, yeah I grew up with it. Once they left me sleeping in a van when I was younger (7-9 yrs maybe?). Saw a storm coming so decided they should probably bring me in. As soon as they stepped through the door the wind and rain hit like a wall, mother yells "Get to the basement!" and the sirens went off. Talk about a dramatic wake up. 

Self settling is probably never going to happen over here! Glad he's doing well. Hopefully the 4 month sleep regression doesn't occur or is mild. He sounds like a thinker. I think he'll be like your daughter.

Lite - Yeah, people just tend to think it's all on the parents. 

That's great you got some time with just Violet. Even if you couldn't do anything. O never works off energy either. He goes until he crashes. 

AFM - I'm typing this as I'm fighting with T. He needs to go to bed and is fighting it. I kept him in his crib from 930 to 6! I brought him to bed at 6 thinking he would fully wake in an hour like usual but he slept till 930.. sleepy pants he was. He woke up 2 times before 6. I wish he'd take it down to 1. I guess I shouldn't complain since he's using his crib. 

DH has a friend that just lost her baby to what sounds like preterm labor. Second one lost to it.. I feel so bad for her. She has one living child. She even waited forever to mention the pregnancy since she was so worried about something happening. She was having problems went to the ER. Everything was fine. Started cramping again later and didn't think much of it since she was just at the hospital and it got worse. She went in and they tried to get her off to stitch her cervix shut, but she didn't make it in time. Makes me mad that they didn't observe her since she had a history of it. 

Anyways other than that not much going on. T just fell asleep so I'm going to get him to bed. He's been getting cold hands and face at night so I don't want to use the fan but I'm afraid he won't sleep as well. The room is small enough it doesn't seem to matter where I point the fan. Going to try just putting it to the wall and see if it helps.


----------



## Ally2015

oh gosh, feel lik ei havent been online in ages. Had a tough few days with a very fussy baby.

slammer- adorable picture! Hope your dd is feeling better!

midnight- so nice to hear from you! i live in Scotland and yes it is beautiful here! i am so glad your trip went so well and V was a good baby. So pleased! She sounds like a delight. 

newbie- glad mastitis is better! phew! ah yes 6 days till ramadan... its going to be tough haha.

vrogers- i am glad L is ok now! These things happen. Oh poor L and her shots. Yes i think isa has hit some weird 4 month regression rubbish- even though he is nearly 5 months- later starter! i haven't been online either as he has been super fussy at nap times and sleeping rubbish at night. Isa is smaller weight wise too, he was 14 ibs 2 i think at his 4 month, he is 25th percentile.

lit- sorry you feel that way about co-sleeping, i thought that most people end up doing it anyway. Its quite hard to put a baby into a crib haha. I don't really care what people think of my baby sleeping habits. Thats nice you got a bit of a break while dd went on her playdate. 

ali- thats cute you had T in bed with you cause you missed him :) Sorry about his fussy nap times, Isa has been extra fussy, he gets upset easier but will sleep quickly. But then will sometimes wake multiple times. Thats amazing about the breast milk- its great you can give to co-worker! scary about the tornado siren. Really sad about your dh's friend! what a shame. 


pomp- glad imms went ok and he is self settling for naps. what a good baby:) i am sure he will start grasping for stuff soon, Isa just started to do it overnight.

AFM- had a rough few days and nights- maybe isa had his 4 month regression later? or perhaps it just his cold, but he;s not been eating well, not finishing bottles, being fussy and throwing up more. Ive resorted to feeding him a little bit every 2 hours rather than a big bottle every 3 hours. Nighttime, hes not been in the crib as he keeps waking every time i put him down. Last night was better and he slept longer and in the crib mostly so hopefully he is starting to feel better.
I was going to go to some shopping today but DH is sick, and throwing up and so i guess i am looking after son and husband today! will try to go out for a run later i think and cook some food too.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Hopefully he gets back to normal sleeping habits soon! It always gets me worked up if their sleeping habits change for the worst. I'm always afraid it will stick. Sorry you're DH is sick. Hopefully he is over it soon.

AFM - Last night T didn't sleep in his crib at all. Every time I laid him down he woke up instantly or shortly (5-15 minutes) after. So he ended up in bed with me. I tried like 5 or so times. I want to say it was because it was cold in there, but hard to say. It was upper 60s, but it's been low 70s in there. Hoping that was the reason and that he goes back to sleeping well in there. I'm not feeling like all hope is lost, but I will if it continues. It was cold enough that O had on long sleeve pjs AND used a blanket all night. He NEVER uses a blanket. Heck sometimes I touch him and his skin is cold and I try to cover him up and he instantly kicks it off. I turned the heat back on finally since it's only suppose to be in the upper 60s today and lower 60s tomorrow. 

T is down for a nap. On his belly.. face directly down. He put himself there. Bothers me that he has his face buried in the blanket I have laid out in the pack n play. May try to adjust it a little, but with my luck it'll wake him up.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - oh, yes, I get what you mean about knowing when V is tired but not being able to predict it. I spose Jacks like that a bit too. Could be 1-2.5 hours before he's ready.

I hate talking about sleep with other moms too. Most just do not understand what it's like to have a truly horrible sleeper and can't get where I'm usually coming from. I hope you can make friends with that one woman though. I need new friends!

Midnight - so sorry to hear about troubles with your ex. I hope the kids handle it OK.

Sounds like a wonderful trip to Scotland! You're so lucky V is an easy baby. I hope she stays like that for you.

Newbie - that's awesome you can just go feed Z! That will make life a lot easier. And funny about him being so active. My SIL had a baby a couple weeks after my DD and my MIL came.to visit when DD was 6 months old and she commented on how DDs legs were CONSTANTLY moving whereas her cousin pretty much just sat there, lol. But DD was not particularly fast with her milestones. She just couldn't keep her legs still!

Vrogers - sorry to hear about Ls spill off the couch! My DD rolled out of bed once while asleep and then another time time took a head dive off a bed when she was playing. All fine! Though I nearly lost it myself!

Sorry her naps are so bad. That sounds rough! I'm sure it's a phase and she'll get better soon.

Alijo - that's awesome that you can share some BM with your coworker!

So jealous of your long stretches from T in the crib. I would love if Jack would sleep for even an hour on his own at the start of the night.

I didnt know tornados came through IA. we have actually had a couple around DC/MD/VA. When I was in high school in MD there was one in my town and I saw it while driving to an aerobics class! I just keep driving while it was off to the right, lol! Damaged the high school a bit and some houses. Weve had a few earthquakes in recent years too. The Washington Monument was damaged from one.

So sorry to hear about DHs friend losing her baby! That is just terrible!

Pompey- glad Jamie didn't have any bad reactions from his shots. Wow, amazing he can self settle for naps. I can't even imagine that happening. 

Ally - sorry Isa has been off...hope he feels better soon. And hubby too! It is hard taking care of a baby and a husband.

AFM - tired and sick here. DD is still sick. Runny nose during the day and bad cough at night. DH took care of her the last few nights and hardly got any sleep himself because she was up coughing so much and wanting to sleep with him and making him uncomfortable. I am sick since Thurs too. Not a bad cough yet, but congestion and runny nose. And now Jack is coughing today. I'm on my own tonight and hoping its not a disaster. I made DD go to sleep in my room instead of hers so I don't have to deal with going into her if she's coughing or crying in the night. Have the AC pumping, humidifier running, Vicks on her Chest, propped her up on two pillows. She's been asleep an hour with no coughing so far. Jack and I are in the glider right now and he's fitfully sleeping. Should try to rest now myself. Wish me luck!


----------



## Angel5000

I've been counting down the days, only 5 weeks of work before I'm free for summer break! The school has been great, the students have been fairly easy to deal with but even good teenagers are hard to deal with when continuously sleep deprived! I'm living on coffee, I might as well get an IV drip! :haha: I thought going back would be harder than this. When I'm at home for several days I really don't want to go back to work but once I'm at work it's not bad and I enjoy the break and the ability to have an intellectual conversation! 

My mom has been truly wonderful with Melody. She's trying so very hard to stick to the routine that I've got for Melody, she honestly goes above and beyond what I would have expected her to do. Plus she cleans the house. It's really really nice to have her helping!

Melody's sleep patterns have been incredibly unpredictable the last couple weeks since I went back to work though! She still does about 2 hour wake time during the day and naps for about 45-60 minutes at a time in her crib, but night time is never the same any two nights. She goes down to bed between 6-7pm, depending on when her last nap was. Then we do a "dream feed" around 9pm (bottle feed her while she's still mostly asleep to "top her off"). The rest of the night is random. For several days she was waking up every hour or two (usually starting around 11pm). Then I had several days where she only woke once at night. Then back to waking every 3 hours. Now the last 2 nights were back to one wake up. Yesterday/last night was WEIRD. She did a 3 hour nap for my sister :wacko: (unheard of for my kid) and then her evening nap (usually 30-40 minutes) was 2 hours!! I actually had to wake her up myself because I was afraid she would just stay asleep for the night, and then would be up at 3am wide awake. Once down for bed she slept until midnight, ate and then was asleep for the rest of the night but woke up WIDE AWAKE at 5am and nothing would put her back to sleep, even nursing. So it's been a long day. 

I am really hoping that the "only wake once" thing keeps up. It's amazing how good 4 hours of sleep feels when I'm normally only getting 2.5 hours at a time. Plus, teenagers are really hard to deal with when you're sleep deprived. 

OOoh and really exciting news: one of the construction guys who sometimes works with my husband (DH is an electrician, this guy is one of the contractors or something) bought a new hot tub for the new house he's building so he offered us his old one for only $500. There's nothing wrong with it and it's in really good shape except for needing a good cleaning because it's been stored for 4 months and not running. DH just built a platform for it and wired in all the stuff we need (all that cost just as much as the hot tub itself! :dohh: ) and now we have a hot tub! I'm SO EXCITED! We can't use it yet. Need to replace a fuse on one of the motors and then clean it and run the filters for a day or two, but by next weekend I can have a lovely soak! :happydance: I have wanted a soaker tub for a long time but our bathrooms just aren't big enough for one and this was DH's solution. Plus, he reasons that the $1000 we spent on getting this together was still cheaper than remodeling our bathroom and getting a soaker tub. :haha: 

Anyway, that's where we are. Sorry that was kind of long. 


newbie - that sounds awful! I hope it isn't mastitis, but if it is I hope it clears up soon! 

Slammer - sounds like your mothers day was pretty good, but the car ride sounds awful! I hate long car rides with Melody. When we drove down to visit MIL before she passed, Melody screamed and cried for the ENTIRE 3 HOURS. :wacko: 

Love the pic of Jack in the swing! I was just thinking I need to take Melody to the park and let her swing!

I'm so sorry that your house is so sick. I hope you all feel better soon! When Melody was coughing and stuffed up someone told me to try baby Vicks on the feet with socks and it actually did help Melody. I don't know what it is but it worked. Hopefully Jack doesn't get too bad though. Get some rest! 


Lite - Yes, once I figured out Melody's sleep/awake time, it's made life so much easier. I totally assumed that woudl be possible with all babies! I'm so sorry that V is so unpredictable! M doesn't have hardly any sleep cues either, so I constantly watch the clock, but at least I have clock predictability. I don't know how you handle the uncertainty! 


Midnight - so glad you popped in! I'm really glad the anxiety tablets are helping! Sounds like you had a great birthday! I've always wanted to go to Scotland!

Vrogers - I'm so sorry to hear about the fall from the couch! How terrifying!! Hope L is ok! 


Ali - That's so nice of you to give your coworker extra BM. That sucks for her that she can't BF on the antidepressants she is on. I think there are only 1 or 2 that are safe to BF on (I'm on one of them, I had asked my doctor to double check it was safe because I was paranoid, but I guess many aren't). I think it's awesome that you produce enough to have such a good stash too. Hopefully it can help her LO. 

The tornado sirens sound terrifying! When I lived in North Texas we had tornado sirens go off all the time, but I never had one come through the town I was in, usually just towns nearby. 

As for sleeping on belly- when Melody gets herself onto her stomach she buries her face straight down into the blanket too. Scares me, I don't like her face directly in the mattress, but for some reason she seems to like to sleep that way. :wacko: 

It might be the cold that kept him from sleeping. M doesn't sleep as well when it's cold. We bought a little space heater to put in her room and I run it on "fan" when it's warm out (provides white noise) but during some of the colder nights I've set it on heat to keep her room warmer. 


Pompey - that's so amazing that he can settle himself down for naps! I keep telling myself I wnat to work on that with Melody but can't seem to get there.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - Yeah, Iowa gets tornadoes yearly. Last I looked we already had 21 as of March 30th. They haven't updated the government site since then. So I'm sure the recent storms increased that quite a bit. 

I hope your night goes alright. Hopefully it goes much better than imagined. Colds just seem to linger on forever. 

Angel - Ooh! Enjoy the hot tub. That's awesome! I'd love to remodel the bathroom here, but I think it'll be one we don't touch since we don't expect to last in this house forever. I'm going to update it, but not do what I really want to do. 

Her sleep does sound like it's all over the place. T definitely has somewhat of a schedule that he usually follows. That's great that your mom is sticking to your routine and helping out around the house. I could only wish! I'd never let my mother watch my child for a second and my stepmom while I love her dearly I also wouldn't want her watching my children. She's not very good at truly watching kids. She'll sit on the laptop and only kind of pay attention to her grandchildren. She's also not a kid person. 

AFM - T and O are in bed so you'd think I should be as well, but this is the only quiet time I get! I'm actually watching T moving on the monitor. He's not awake, but he's not sleeping very soundly. He went down at 9:30 and woke up at 10:30.. he's back in his crib asleep (10:50 now). I'm hoping he'll sleep better tonight. I need a good nights rest. 

T slept for 3 hours during that nap he had on his belly. He slept like that during two naps. He does move enough, though. He lifts and adjusts his head in his sleep, but still bothers me! 

DH is taking the night off tomorrow.. annnd ditching me soon after he gets home in the morning! I'm always a little bitter when he goes and hangs out with friends or goes places with them. I just feel really left out since he runs off and I get left with the kids. I'm glad he's getting out and doing things because he really needs to for his mental health, but doesn't do mine much good. Even though he knows it bothers me I don't think he really gets it. Ah well, pity party over here! 

I better head off to bed.. blah. My best and worst friend. Great because I'm so tired and it's amazing. Crappy because the only time I can sleep is also the only time I get to myself.


----------



## slammerkin

Angel - sorry Ms sleep has been up and down. Consistency is not a strong suit of babies!

That's awesome you got a hot tub! I'd like a nicer bathtub too. The one we have is not comfortable for a real soak. 

Omg three hours of crying in the car! That sounds horrendous.

AliJo - I hope you have an easy day while DH goes out with friends. 

AFM - Thank goodness, the night went fine! DD actually didn't cough at all! First time in probably over a week! I think the humidifier really helped. Can't believe I forgot all about that thing before last night, ugh. Jack and I were coughing a bit, but nothing too bad. And Jack decided to poop at 1:30 and 5:30, ugh. I think he didn't poop most of the day yesterday actually...the 1:30 poop was the most horrible smelling poo he's ever done! I was gagging it was so bad!

Forgot to mention Jack was 16 lbs 2 oz when I weighed him on that scale I got! DD is only 32 lbs so he's half her weight already, lol.


----------



## newbie2013

AliJo, totally get your feeling when dh leaves it all to you and does what he wants. I'm sick of coming out of the room having struggled to get ds to sleep and finding dh passed out asleep on the couch with the dinner stuff still out, or at the very least put beside the sink in the kitchen. I have tried so many times to get him to understand that I work as well as him and I'm even more exhausted because I'm getting up at least once or twice in the night with the baby, but the message isn't getting through. Don't get me wrong, he's better than he was... Just. It frustrates me more when he comes home from work and sleeps immediately when that is the only time he can spend with ds and I am in the middle of getting dinner ready, washing clothes, sterilising the pump and bottles, and doing 100 other things including feeding and taking care of the baby. I'd give anything to pass out asleep oh the couch right now!


----------



## Angel5000

Last night was rough. Not sure what triggered it but Melody just wouldn't go down. She'd go to sleep and wake up crying, but crying in her sleep almost. Eyes closed, crying, and would calm down for a few seconds when we picked her up and then start again, whether she was in our arms or not. :dohh: Couldn't figure out why. After almost an hour, DH put her down and left the room for a mental break. He figured he'd wait 3-5 minutes and then go back in. Well we didn't have hte monitor on and so we could hear her crying but not see her. When he went in at 4 minutes she had flipped herself onto her stomach, face down into the mat, screaming. Guess she got herself "stuck" (forgot how to roll back over or something?!). She was then hysterical and almost impossible to calm down for another hour :dohh:

I told DH that next time we have to make sure the monitor is on. I'm not opposed to leaving her for a few minutes if we need to collect ourselves (no more than a few) but we both felt really awful that she had been stuck on her belly. :( Since she was so inconsolable we ended up having her sleep with us last night. Not a bad night, she just wiggles and turns a LOT in her sleep. Most mornings in her crib I find her turned at least 90 or 180 degrees from where we put her down, and on the other end of the crib. At 2 am she had turned herself in our bed to be sideways (I had put her between us because I know how much she moves and didn't want her to fall). Crazy kid. 

Hoping tonight is a better night. 

First nap of the day was a fail. Both of Melody's "zippys" (zippity-zip) are in the wash today (she spit up all over one last night and then this morning her diaper had leaked all the way through the second) and she won't nap in anything else. :dohh: 


Ali - Yeah we don't plan on staying in this house forever either, but we will probably be here for awhile. We decided to do a couple things like change out the floors (the carpet was pretty gross) and we want to close in the carport to give us a small 1-car garage (we have no storage space!) but otherwise the bigger remodel stuff that we would like to do we are just going to save that money and use it to help us buy a bigger/nicer house down the road. 

Melody had a fairly consistent sleep schedule before I went back to work. I suspect me being gone all day is affecting her. I'm hoping this week is easier! It's great that T has somewhat of a schedule, that at least makes it easier for you to know what to expect! I was really nervous about letting my mom watch my daughter at first. I had to make sure and explain a few things (like why we don't let her sleep on her tummy!) and I was sure she would do whatever she wanted but she has been great about sticking to our routine. I'm so sorry that your mom and stepmom aren't helpful in the watching children department. I wouldn't let my dad anywhere near my daughter. In fact, he will probably never meet her if I have my way. 

I totally get wanting to not go to bed when the kids are asleep. It's your online alone time! I feel that way too. DH and I will be like "well, we shoudl sleep while we can" but also this is the only time we get together with some quiet. 

Okay so I have to ask about the belly naps. Do you put T down on his belly or on his back and if he turns himself over leave him? My sister has told me that on a couple times she watches Melody she'll fuss every 5-10 minutes during one of the naps, constnatly waking up, so she puts her on her stomach and Melody passes out immediately. And then instead of a 45 minute nap she sleeps 2-3 hours! She knows I'm paranoid so she actually stayed in the room with her the first time, watching her really carefully. The second time (a different day not the same day), she just went in to check on her every 20 minutes or so. Melody CAN put herself on her stomach, but has only done it once or twice and only in her sleep (I've never seen her do it awake). I am so tempted to put her down on belly for naps (not at night since I would be too paranoid), but am really scared to do it. Doctor did say that once she puts herself there it's perfectly safe to leave her there. I'm just looking for other input. 

And :growlmad: at your DH. I know that he's gotta have his time out, but it's not fair to you to be stuck at home alone. :( 



Slammer - Yeah I know consistency isn't a strong suit. I have got to stop getting my hopes up every time we have a good night because they get dashed the next night. :haha: My old apartment had a really nice garden tub that was wonderful for soaks. One of my biggest "wants" was a good 5-piece Master bath when we were buying a house, but I gave up that to get this house because I liked the much bigger yard. I'm SO EXCITED to get this hot tub running. My back could do with a nice relaxing soak and a glass of wine! 

Yes, the 3 hours was AWFUL. Seriously screaming and crying THE WHOLE WAY. Everyone says "she'll cry herself to sleep". Umm no. My kid doesn't cry herself to sleep. She works herself up into a frenzy. Every time DH has suggested we try CIO (he's a proponent, I'm against it) I bring up her crying in the car. If CIO was going to work, she would cry herself ots leep in the car. Now I bring up this specific ride and he finally agreed that it won't work for her, and hasn't suggested it since! So, at least I got one thing out of it. :haha: And, since that trip (she did it the whole way home too), she will atl east go 30 minutes w/out crying because now I can drive her around town without the screaming. 

Sounds like the humidifier was a success! That's great! I am blown away by how much Jack poops!! I think we get one poop out of Melody every 1-2 days. Sometimes daily (if we give the iron/vitamins then I usually get one by the next morning) but usually every other day. 


Newbie - OMG I'm so with you and Ali! I get so frustrated when I spend forever getting M to sleep and come out and DH is on the computer playing a game or watching youtube and dinner's still out and nothing is cleaned up! I actually started to say to him at baby bed time "okay do you want to clean the kitchen or put M to sleep?" That way it feels like I'm letting him have the choice but I'm not really giving him a chance to do nothing. It works most of the time for me.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - I don't put him there, he puts himself to his belly. I do lay him on his side, but he does that himself as well. He's less likely to jolt awake if I lay him on his side. He rolls a lot in his sleep so instead of just flipping to his back then back to his side he's started to roll to his belly as well. It still bothers me some, but they do say it's fine if they do it. Until it becomes more common place I'll probably keep a closer eye on him when he flips to his belly during naps. Also I have a softer fluffier blanket down in the pack n play where he did it so I'm going to switch it out or get a sheet for it so he can't bury his face like he could in that one. You could try her side during naps and see how she does. If she's flipping to her belly from time to time she'll probably start doing it more often when she masters rolling to belly. 

I'm not really mad at him for going. Just bummed. I feel left out of a big part of his social life. Not that either of us have much of one, but he's definitely got more friends and gets out once in a while with them where as I can't even name the last time I went out with a friend. Such is life. 

Poor Melody having a rough night. Sometimes T freaks out when he gets on his belly. He doesn't even try to roll back over although he does it constantly. I think it's more of him just being done with being on the floor. T ended up in bed with me all night the night before last and the majority of it last night because he just wouldn't sleep. 

Newbie - He'll at least help out with the boys and what not. I just get bummed about having no social life while he has one. I know I can't really tag along when we don't have anyone to watch boys, but still. 

Slammer - I'm glad your night went much better than expected. Hopefully she's about over the cold, but I'm sure everything you did helped. 

AFM - Just got T down for a second nap. He didn't sleep very well last night either. I was able to get a couple of hours in the crib, but it was at least better than the night before. Hopefully he'll be even better tonight. It makes a huge difference when putting him in the crib if he's doing well with it. When he's not I can't convince myself to put him back after several attempts. 

Just "chilling" at home. More like cleaning and trying to organize when I get the chance. Which is right now, but figured I'd type this up real quick and get some "adult" interaction.. ha!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - that sounds like an awful night the other night. It sounds very much like how my dd1 acted when she went through the 4 month sleep regression and also when she learned to roll over back to front for the first time. After she rolled from front to back, for WEEKS every single time I put her down to bed at night, she would roll over and it would startle her awake and she would start crying and I would have to put her back to sleep all over again. I almost went crazy! I started giving her "rolling time" before bed where I would put her on her back and let her roll over and over again, and then once it was out of her system I put her to bed and I think it helped. It doesn't sound like M is rolling that much outside of her crib but your story just reminded me of my frustrations with my dd1! 

Ali - it is so hard to be happy for husbands when they go off and do things with friends. How easy it is for them to carry on with their normal life when there is a baby in the house, whereas the poor mom often tends to be the one who can never get out of the house. That's also too bad you feel left out of his friend group and can't remember the last time you hung out with a friend. That would be really lonely. I hope he doesn't go out for long so you can get a bit of family time in. You're a trooper! 

Newbie - that is so hard with your husband not helping with clean-up and just falling asleep when you're working hard putting Z to bed! I would have a hard time with that. That is similar to how it was with my dd1. She took over two hours to put to bed at night, and only I could do it (she nursed to sleep), so I had a really hard time with the fact that DH just got constant free time every night while I was stuck in a dark room with dd1! This time around is much different as we have two horrible sleepers, so he is forced (but very willing!) to be involved. He puts my dd1 to bed for long periods while I sit upstairs holding sleeping Violet and reading or watching TV since she can never be put down. So maybe someday you will be the one relaxing in the evenings. You never know. ;) 

Slammer - sorry you're all sick there! Sounds like you've had some rough nights lately. I am
happy to hear dd didn't cough last night. Hopefully you're all on the mend. 
I agree - I hate talking about sleep in general and find people can't understand truly horrible sleepers like we have. It's basically unimaginable to them... 
Thanks - I am needing new friends too which is why I am putting myself out there but it's rather difficult and awkward making friends at this stage of life! I hope you can meet some new mom friends soon. 

Ally - I am sorry Isa is hitting the regression late. That might make sense though because wasn't he born early? It is probably closer to 4 months since his due date? 
I am sorry he seems to be going through it as i know how awful it is. I hope it passes quickly!!!


----------



## slammerkin

Newbie - Oh, poor you! I'd be so pissed at doing all that work and caring for Z while DH sleeps! That's just not fair! I hope your DH wakes up to your need for more help asap.

Angel - Jack was difficult to get to sleep on Friday and last night. Clearly tired and wanting to sleep, but couldn't settle into a real sleep and kept fidgeting about and fussing, even in arms. So freaking frustrating!

Yeah, CIO might work for some babies, but it is not a solution for all. I did some CIO (with one of us beside the crib shush/patting) when I was so desperate about DD's sleep around 7 months, and while she did start falling asleep in there without a fuss, she still slept like SHIT. Didn't change the number of wakings at all. So....wasted effort.

My god, jealous of Melody's infrequent poops! This baby will not stop and it's so annoying!

AliJo - LOL at coming on here being "adult interaction". I feel you, hehe.

Literati - yes it is so hard to make friends at this stage of life! At least for me anyway. Maybe I just suck, lol.

AFM - I am tapped out. You guys, these night poops NEED TO STOP. So freaking sick of it. Up at 3 for poop last night. DH wasn't even asleep yet after work, so he came in and held Jack while I peed, and Jack did a massive spew on him. At least it wasn't on me. DD slept well again last night, but Jack was hard to get to sleep and very fitful so I couldn't relax for ages. Still slept in the chair. I haven't slept lying down in three days. Maybe tonight. So tired. I even napped for nearly 2.5 hours with Jack yesterday (in the chair) but still so damn tired. Up at 6:30 today for no apparent reason. Jack woke to feed and then was fussing so I couldn't stay in the room with DD still sleeping. Was breaking down in her room instead trying to get Jack to chill and DH came in and offered to take him, but what's the point? He'd only been in bed three hours himself, so I just got up. Then I was watching the monitor to see when DD woke up, since the last time she woke in my room without me there she was pissed and crying that I had left her. So I see when she's up and I go in, and this time she's pissed because she wanted to come find me. I storm out, and then she starts crying. Can't win at this effing mothering thing!! I just want to go to bed for the day and SLEEP and BE ALONE.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh my goodness! I can't believe what an awful night you had and that Jack is still pooping in the night! I meant to me mention the pooping in my last post but it was late and I was in a brain fog so didn't do a good job of remembering what people said. 
Are you still taking your supplements? Do you think it's still that? Could he have a tummy bug? It's just unimaginable that he would be popping at night so much! I would cry. So many :hugs: for you! I also can only imagine how tired you must be not being able to lie down for the last 3 nights! I don't blame you at all for feeling so fed up and just NEEDING a good night's sleep... and ALONE for once! I felt like that so many times in dd1's first year and a half... such a desperate feeling. I hope you at least have a way better night soon. So sorry! 
And it definitely isn't just you on the friends thing. Or at the very least we both suck. :) 

Angel - also yeah I agree some babies CIO won't even work on! I am actually against CIO (no judgment if you ever did it though), but I firmly believe it wouldn't have worked on dd1 even if I had wanted it to because she would cry and cry for HOURS as well...and she would just make herself more and more hysterical. She also cried non stop for like 4 hours in a vehicle once, so that definitely helps my case. Some babies just won't ever stop! Ugh. 

AFM - having an ok weekend but I honestly have to fight feeling mildly depressed basically all the time now. Also, DH and I stayed up way too late watching a Sherlock episode last night and I got WAY too tired and that absolutely never helps my glum mood. Blah. Should have just gone to bed early and not had any 'fun.'

Oh, and Violet is definitely still up every single sleep cycle at night and NEEDING to nurse back to sleep even though I never even nurse her to sleep during the day at all and I don't nurse her to sleep to go to bed either, but my babies just hate me. That is all.


----------



## Ally2015

Angel- glad your mum has been good with Melody! Sorry about Melodies unpredictable nights. Isa has been unpredictable the last week or so, whereas before he was having a 5-6 hour stretch of solid sleep every night. Babies are just so random! I actually put isa on his belly sometimes, he likes it and sleeps well and he can move himself into whatever position suits him. Other days he seems to want to be on his back or side. again so random! 

slammer- Jack is such a little chub!

ali- i totally get you feeling left out, i would be the same. 

lit- yes maybe! he was born 2.5 weeks early so maybe thats why he is only hitting the regression now. Urgh! aw Lit, sorry you are feeling low. It sucks, when you feel like you suffer later for doing something fun like staying up late. Perhaps a trip to dr would be wise if you continue to feel this way? on another note, i absolutely love Sherlock!
sending you a hug- i really don't miss the constant nursing side of breastfeeding, i am quite liking bottle feeding. Only thing i hate is getting up at night to make a bottle.

afm- I think Isa has a bad belly- he is throwing up a lot. And drinking smaller amounts. i have a dr appt on thurs for him - i dont really think they can do much except tell me to give it time, but worth him getting checked i think. Sp rather than feeding him every three hours i am feeding him smaller amount every 2 hours. And hes not been interested in the solids so he hasn't had much. but besides that he is a happy boy, playful and curious.
i went on my walk with mums group today, i feel like i am the only mum whose baby doesn;t sleep through the night and whose baby doesn't sleep in crib all night, and that my baby is the only one who can't self settle and put himself to sleep. so i was feeling a bit bummed as i wish my baby would do these things! oh well. 
sorry this post feels a bit gloomy, but i am just feeling that today. 
Hope everyone has a good night with well behaved babies!


----------



## slammerkin

Woops...somehow managed to paste my last reply over again...trying again....

Literati - I can't believe the pooping either! I stopped taking the magnesium entirely, and have only been taking my other supplements sporadically (prenatal, vitamin D, and probiotic). Maybe the probiotic is bad too? Maybe it's all still working its way out? He did stop pooping at night for a few days, but has been back at it the last few. I just don't know. He doesn't seem more fussy or uncomfortable at all, so he doesn't seem sick (aside from the cough). 

Putting DD back in her room tonight and DH is off early from work, so at least I will be free of her for the night. 

Oh that sucks when you are tired and nearly regret having quality time with DH! I know the feeling. 

Ugh, soooo sorry V is waking so much and needing to nurse each time. It's the worst!! I hope she stops doing that!

Ally - best to take him to the doctor to be checked anyway, but I hope all is fine. Also, you are NOT the only one whos baby doesn't do all those things. Neither of mine do!

AFM - hoping DH will be home before bedtime, but not sure he will. Jack is having a nap on me now, so he prob won't be ready for bed until 9ish and DD took a nap today, so same for her.

Also, I managed to bathe both children at the same time for the first time tonight! DD was all washed and playing and I decided to try putting Jack in. Sat on the edge with my feet in and propped him up with my feet. It worked well! Felt very accomplished, lol.


----------



## Angel5000

My mom had a weird day with M today. Apparently she really fought her morning nap, which is odd for her (it's usually the easy one), but once she was down she slept for 2.5 solid hours! :wacko: my kid NEVER sleeps that long. And she was on her back/side the whole time. Very weird. Really hoping it becomes more regular! 

Baht time has become a lot of fun lately. We moved her out of the little plastic tub because she was getting too long and now use a little bath sling in the regular tub. Half of the time, after the bath, I lay her in the water and hold her head and let her float and she will kick around and push off the sides. It's so cute, and hilarious to watch. She also loves to flip onto her stomach (and I support her chest) and splash and "paddle" around. I can't wait to get her into a mommy and me swim class! 


Ali - I lay Melody down on her side too. If I put her on her back she'll roll onto her side herself, immediately, so I figure it's safe to do. I have the same problem, she's less likely to jolt awake if she's on her side. M doesn't often roll to her belly but will roll to back and then to other side and back and forth (along with spinning herself in circles, lol). It kind of makes me laugh because she's perfectly capable of tummy to back rolling, but if she manages to get herself onto her stomach she wont' roll back and will cry and work herself into a frenzy until one of us rolls her over. At least she isn't the only one! 


Lite - Oh my, that does NOT sound fun, and it sounds like something M would totally do. Once she starts rolling back to front when she's awake I may have to give her some "rolling time" before bed!

I'm also against CIO, generally speaking. It depends on what people define as CIO. Leaving baby to cry, alone, in his/her crib or bed is too much for me. But I do let her fuss for several minutes at night (and now about 70% of the time she'll settle herself back to sleep if she's not hungry). And I'm considering modifying the "pick up/put down" method for helping her start to fall asleep since she's gotten really bad about being bounced all the way to sleep and then waking every time we put her down. At least with PU/PD, baby is never left alone to cry and you'er supposed to pick up and comfort while crying. Some kids though, seriously, cannot be left ot cry and mine is one of them. Most people think I'm crazy when I say that she absolutely won't cry herself to sleep, so I'm glad that you understand! 

I'm so sorry about Violet. Is this the sleep regression thing? :hugs: Sounds like none of us are getting any good sleep recently. 

Also, have you considered anything for the depression? I don't know if we've talked about this before, sorry if we have and I forgot. Even if you don't want an antidepressant, maybe try some vitamin D? It's supposed to help a lot. I honestly couldn't function without my antidepressant right now. While I was at home before I went back to work I was struggling even with it. Going back to work is probably saving my sanity right now. 


Slammer - Jack's sleep the last couple nights sounds frustrating! I'm so sorry. I will probably do a form of "less tears" CIO to help her settle herself to sleep on her own but not the full "leave her to cry" method my DH was considering. 

Have you figured out why he's pooping so much?? Or is that just his body? :wacko:

It sounds like you REALLY need some sleep! :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. I hoep you can get some sleep soon!


Ally - I'm so sorry about Isa! Throwing up does not sound good, especially at this age! :hugs: I Hope the doctor can do something for him. I think the biggest concern would be dehydration or weight loss at this point. Poor baby. :(


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just wanted a quick check in. So sorry I have not been on in a while. I had a crazy few weeks with my teenager and ended up going in for a meeting with the head and two other senior teachers.. I think we hopefully have it sorted now, he seems lot more settled and seems to have pulled his socks up. Hopefully the boys at school will stay away he is managing to stay away from them most of the time. 
Just lying in bed and really tired so im not going to try and read through everything at the moment but plan to try and make an effort to keep conming on from today. 

Very brief/ but will post more later: 

Lit/ sorry u have been having some up and down days. Ive def been feeling like that myself in recent weeks. Trying to pull myself out best I can but finding it hard at the min. 

Ali/ hope move went all well, will read through properly to catch up soon, x

Slammer / love the pic of jack in the swing. Def get the alone time thing ! Hope the night time pooping settles soon and u get some rest , yay for bathing both together lol, I did it once and it was a nightmare lol x might try again now ollie bit bigger:) 

Vrogers sorry about L coming off the couch. Ive done it with all mine at some point or something similar. !! X 

Ally/ sorry about Isa throwing up bless him , hope u get somethin sorted with gp for him x 

Midnight/ nice to hear from u hon, glad you had a nice time in Scotland. Great that your anxiety sorted itself and V sounds a little doll x 

Angel/ glad work going ok. your mum sound like a really good support for u x 

Newbie/ hope u r feeling better now hon x 

Pomp/ hope you r well hon, ollie just started to try and grab things last few days and mostly misses and gets stressed with himself, everything is going to the mouth when he manages lol x 

Well ollie is doing great , such a smiler :) really trying to make the most of my time off with him, he is really trying to chat away and babbling loads.. Really cute. Def getting wise tho, he will only dit fit a few minutes then wNts mummy cuddles !.. I have been starting him on small bits of baby porridge. He has been fine I gave him a tiny bit of sweet potatoe mixed with rice and I don't think it agreed with him so ive decided to slow it down again for another couple of weeks. 

Ds (4yr old) bit his tongue on a cracker last week and has had a huge ulcer ever since, he has been in so much pain with it and didn't eat for 3 days. It's been horrible for him but really hard for me with baby as he just kept screaming when it hurt him and he would then wake ollie and he would scream due to being tired .. Been very tiring &#128547;.. 

We went to York for a couple of days, loverly place. would love to say it was relaxing but that would be fat lie.. It was really stressful and rained most of time &#128547;&#128547;. Ds was quite demanding and kept shouting and being so loud!! One morning he was wanting to leg it round dining room at breakfast but I couldnt let him as people had coffee .. Had to take him Out shouting his head off !! 

Anyway im sure everyone aware now we had a horrible attack at manchester arena last night, lots of people and children lost their lives :( So sad over here at the minute. Scary as only 45 min drive from us. My son was there a couple of weeks ago watching Ed Sheran ..doesn't bare thinking about &#128546; x thoughts are with families &#65039;xx

Sorry if I missed anyone and I will try and keep popping on x


----------



## Ally2015

slammer-well done for bathing them both at the same time, success!

Angel- its amazing how she has started napping longer! i am jealous, i hope isa changes soon too. I am not really a fan of cio either, but sometimes let him fuss at night time and sometimes he just goes back to sleep. other times hes put himself into an awkward position and needs a hand. bless him.

apple- yeah thinking of manchester, so sad. i'm in scotland but still, i have family there. so scary! Glad ollie is doing well and enjoying his solids. sorry about your ds and his ulcer. Glad teenager is doing better and things are looking up. 

afm- isa is doing much better, phew! Must just have had an upset stomach. I'm going to slow it down a little with the solids, maybe something didn't sit right in his belly. I gave him some pureed banana this morning, and he loved it. 
Isa is waking up a few times at night, simply because he has moved too much and got himself into an awkward position in his crib! i think it might be time to get a cot soon??


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ funny how they are so different I have ollie a tiny bit of banana in his porridge and anyone would think I have him a spoon of salt , the face he pulled was comical ha x


----------



## Angel5000

I will properly reply later. I just had such an awful scary night last nbight I want to share. Melody was sitting on my lap holding my hands, and she started to do her thing where she stands and looks around. Well she started to lean toward DH and before I could stop her, her feet slipped and she fell. I couldn't grab her in time she was gripping my hands so hard, and the fall jerked her arm. I felt and heard a pop and she screamed inconsolably! After 15-20 minutes I realized this was not just a small pop and we went to the urgent care. 

They close at 730, and we pulled up at 7:28. They were already locking the doors when we got there but they were amazing and let us in! I cannot thank them enough. Turns out she had "nursemaids elbow" - dislocated the elbow! The doctor on duty was uncomfortable fixing not because she's never had to do it on a kid this young. But the PA decided to try and was able to do it. Instant relief for M! They did c rays to make sure she was fully ok and sent us home. She's good now but it was terrifying. 1.5 hours of her inconsolable screaming, clearly in pain, and I spent most of it crying with her. I feel horrible. I know it was completely an accident, she's stood on my lap a thousand times like that just fine but I will be more careful now. 

I'm so so glad urgent care saw us. An ER visit would have been next and could have been hours of baby in pain before we would get seen. :/

Anyway I'll read and reply later. Just had to share with someone.


----------



## Apple111

Oh my goodness angel so sorry to hear this. It must have been awful for u. You must have felt so helpless. I do this all the time with ollie, he always wants to stand on my lap. Glad she got instant relief. Sending u and M big hugs &#65039;xxx

Well I can't get on for ages, then I seem to be always on here lol.. 

Just a vent really, so apologies in advance. Ollie had his jabs today and this evening I had to go out ( I never go anywhere normally ) but I had to go to my sons award night for a course he had been doing. He has been having a difficult time at school lately so I felt it was important to see him tonight. I said to oh " def ring me if ollie isn't ok or upset as I would want to come home to him" I said this twice b4 I left. I was gone 2 hours an took my toddler so it was easier for oh with baby and when I came home it was clear oh was really pissed off. His parents had arrived unannounced, which is annoying but they don't come often and are in their 70s so couldnt really send them away.

Oh explained that ollie had been screaming earlier and he couldn't settle him and stressed he was really bad. I said why didn't u call me but he said u wouldn't have done any better !! And was really off..Wtf kind of response is that??. Sorry for language but I'm so annoyed ! Ollie really does settle much better for me and he knows that Im just really upset that oh didn't call me. It's like he was proving a Point or something. He then told me he gave him his Calpol an Hour earlier than he should ..I can't believe he did that.. He was fine when I got in and I got him straight to sleep but oh was really off with me all night, his parents didn't stay long but he was even funny in front of them. One word answers. He wasn't interested in how my son had got on tonight which I found really offending. I know I hadn't done anything wrong but went to bed out of the way after failing with small talk for about an hour. I thought I'd give him bit o space, When he came to bed I waited to see how he was but he was clearly being really off still so I basically told him straight. He kept saying there was nothing wrong ( very blunt) yet was being a total arse with me. His job is stressful at the min and I know he is really tired but I'm sick of getting the blunt end. He told me to stop talking or he will go sleep on couch.! So I said off u go then do what u want and take Ur mood with u. I'm 39 soon and just feel I don't need this shit. ( this is not the first time this has happened when tired) He is a brill dad and love him to bits but really moody when tired and Im just getting sick of it and don't see why I should put up with it when I go above and beyond for him everyday to make his life less stressful often at the cost of my own stress levels. I really tried to be ok with him through the evening offering to make him drinks, asking about his older kids ect, but there comes a stage when u think sod ya..I don't see why I should walk on egg shells. Sad thing is I don't feel like I can leave ollie now if he might be tired.. I know he will just say well that's your choice but it's not my choice at all I know I'll feel anxious and be calling all he time. I know they say u take thing out on people close to u but I just feel i have enough going on with the kids and new baby. Sorry for vent ladies. Hopefully he will be in better mood tomorrow.. In my day job im a therapist and sometimes it's not a good thing as I automatically look at the bigger picture and look at alternative perspectives and allow for things but sometimes people are just nobs ! That's my professional opinion ha x 
Sorry again for rant ! Let's see what tomorrow brings. Hope my little fella has a good night after his jabs &#65039;xx he is my priority x


----------



## Ally2015

apple- haha the faces they pull are so funny! he made such a face the other day when i gave him pureed apple, prunes and sweet potato. He was like no , no no. 
Sorry about OH, i think sometimes couples just have these weird days with each other, in funny moods, tired etc. I hope today is better, but i totally get that you feel fed up- especially as you go out your way to reduce oh's stress!
dh has been working late recently, and also very tired when home, he doesn't talk much, just sits on phone and then just goes to bed, and i would really love some company. 

angel- awww poor M! bless her. These things happen, main thing is she is ok and thank god the dr let you in. Sending you both a hug!

afm- so this morning, I gave Isa his bottle and some pureed banana. Then I took him to bedroom, where i sat on my laptop and watched stuff. he was very content just sitting next to me, watching it too. I could see he was getting tired, so i laid him on my bed while i nipped to loo quickly. Came back and he had put himself to sleep! good boy! i need to start doing this more often, just really relax him and then put him down to sleep.
a friend of mine has invited dh, Isa and I to stay at her holiday home in Cyprus. I think it will be a great idea, we need a little get away. Going to get a passport sorted for Isa then check out some flight prices! hoping to go July time maybe.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cyprus us lovely and glad little man enjoyed his banana! 

Apple. So sorry you had a bad night. I totally understand. I used to feel same with my 3rd but it did get easier. Sounds like a tough night and I hate the tension feeling xx


----------



## slammerkin

Apple - sorry to hear about your son's mouth ulcer! Poor baby - I feel for him! I have two right now, lol. Hate them. Sorry to hear the trip to York was stressful. :( That's so scary your son was at that arena not long ago. Definitely gives you all kinds of "what ifs."

Oh, I definitely feel for you on the situation with DH and Ollie. I would have been upset too! There's no shame in the mother being more able to soothe a baby - it's just biology! And giving him more medicine before the right time is just foolish and dangerous! Hope you guys are getting on better today. We all have those times where things are just "off" and not immediately fixable with DH.

Ally - Glad to hear Isa is doing better. Sounds like a good idea to slow it down a bit on the solids. Adjusting to food can take a toll on their digestion! The consistency of poops even changes with only a small addition of solids - at least that's what I recall!

Wow, how nice Isa just fell asleep on the bed. Wish I had chill babies like that, lol.

Cyprus sounds fun!

Angel - Oh, I am SO SORRY Melody went through all that (and you and DH too). I'm so glad they were able to see her and get her elbow back in place. What a traumatizing experience!

Literati and AliJo - where are you? And vrogers?

AFM - Been hard to get time to reply myself the last few days. DD is back in her room and sleeping well. I randomly bought her a clock at Target that you can set so it's lit up yellow during the night while she's sleeping, and turns green when it's time to get up. She was/is excited about it. I set the green light to come on at 7, which I think is a reasonable time for her to wait for. She has woken up a couple times before the green light and stayed in her room until it turned green, so that's awesome! Not sure if it will work all the time, but for now it is. Not that she was a big problem with getting up too early, but even 6:30/6:45 feels like a big difference from 7, lol.

My BF's wedding is this weekend. They are doing the legal part on Friday and then another ceremony and the reception on Saturday. It's actually me and another friend doing the ceremony on Sat! Excited for her!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - I would probably try to ease off the probiotic for a few days just to see if it helps with the pooping (unless he's stopped now?). It's worth a try anyway, because those night diaper changes are awful! 

Ally - sorry Isa had a bit of a tummy upset. Glad he liked the bananas! I am dreading feeding Violet solids ahha. 

Angel - wow that is horrifying about M and her elbow! Definitely don't beat yourself up as these things happen and you couldn't have predicted it! I do understand how awful it is when your poor baby is in pain and needing care, though! It is so hard. I am so glad she is okay now! 

Slammer - wow, did your dd go back to sleep on her own until the light went green? Like, you or your DH didn't have to help her back to sleep or anything? If so, that's amazing! I wish my dd1 would get a grip on her sleep issues. It sucks having 2 kids who can't sleep without us. I will be tempted to buy a clock like that now... 

Yay for your best friend's wedding this weekend. Enjoy! 

Apple - sorry you had a bad experience with your OH not contacting you even though Ollie was upset! Of course you could have settled him more easily since you are his mom and with him always! That is aggravating. Sorry you've been feeling kind of down as well. It is hard to keep on top of. 

AFM - thanks, all, for the concern over me feeling down. Of course I am quite up and down always, so this week I have been feeling a bit more positive again. 

I haven't been anywhere special lately but haven't had much uninterrupted time to reply and dd1 has been going to sleep later so I just feel like going to bed when she does. Hope you're all having a decent week.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm here reading. I just haven't had time to get a good reply out. I don't right now either.

I'm sitting on the couch with T sleeping in my arms and O sitting next to me. It's late. My anxiety is high tonight and I have no idea why. It's bothering me. 

I'll try to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just quick check in, 


Ali, sorry to hear your anxiety hasn't been good this week. Hope you have a better day today. Last couple of weeks I just couldn't reply either. Nice to have double cuddles with the boys :) 

Lit/ glad u are having a better week. Hope dd sleep settles for you and you get some time for u. Ive been the same this week, sometimes it's just easier to go to bed same time when it gets so late. It's just hard to get time with partners when it's like this. I'm finding that quite hard at the min, especially with oh having hassle at work. I don't get any time to self lately. Kinda feel life is like a production line at the min going round and round&#128547;.. Then ollie gives me a big gummy smile and brightens the moment. X 

Ally, holiday sound great. Cool that you just need to get flights as well. Wish I had a friend like that ha x hope Isa doing ok x 

Slammer, glad dd likes her new clock. I bought ds one and I was really excited to used it thinking he would love it and he would only have it outside in the landing haha.. Yay for wedding. Hope it's a loverly weekend. 

Thanks everyone for support with my oh, he is a really good man and great dad but has this moody tired thing going on and it just really annoys me, especially when I'm the one doing the night ect. We are ok but there is still elephant in the room. He did txt and apologise but hasn't spoke about it. I was a bit peed off last night as if made an effort to create a oportuninty to discuss things, got older son to sleep out ect and then my oh eldest son came round, he was here hours and I just ended up doing yoyo between the 2 youngest and taking O for a walk in pram at 9pm as he wouldn't settle. ( it's really hot here at the min) so think this unsettled him, plus his jabs day b4. I didn't expect oh to make an excuse to his son as he is only here for a few weeks b4 he goes back to uni in US so time with him is precious. Just typical tho &#128547;

Oh got up and went to work this am at 6.45 he is manager so i know could have gone in later. We sat and talked a little but it was small talk about work ect.So annoying, it might sound stubborn but I thought, no, I'm not raising the issue as he was the one out of order. I made first move yesterday by txting him in work which most wouldn't have. He apologised and said we will talk later. I'm sure he will raise it tonight. 

Anyway less of annoying men! Ha.. I popped into work yesterday which was nice to see colleagues with O. He was all smiley :) weather is great here at the min so 3 of us have arranged to meet at the park this afternoon with our little ones and let kids have little picnic. So looking forward to that. 

My eldest son was 20 !! Yesterday . I feel old ha.. Had loverly afternoon with him , ollie and his girlfriend , we went to a little tearooms and had afternoon tea.. Ha. My son was like " where's the food ?? Is that it " ha x we had a good laugh. It was nice to have him young , he is very like me and we are very close. He takes the mic and calls me mummy bear.. Basically knows he can wrap me round his finger. His girlfriend is loverly with nice family. makes such a difference ! It's def true tho the saying, they are your boy until they get a wife.. / girlfriend , im just glad she is nice. She is very thoughtful and spoils him like I do so has my approval ha x we didn't see eye to eye once when they first got together and although not nice situation it was nice that although my son stuck up for her he also told her I can't be with anyone that doesn't get on with my mum xx bless him x

Hope you all have nice weekend x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I totally know what you mean about life feeling like a production line that repeats over and over again. I definitely don't get time for myself these days either, and if I do, I have to sacrifice sleep to get it, and even then I am holding Violet the whole time so it isn't truly alone time. It gets exhausting, doesn't it? I can't imagine how much busier it must be for you with 4 kids and such a range in ages! I find 2 so hard still. I definitely have my rhythm but it is so busy all the time and there's hardly a chance to breathe. I agree that their adorably gummy smiles sure do brighten the moment! Last night Violet was giving me the biggest, cutest giggles, and I just wanted to freeze the moment and enjoy it longer. There are so many sweet little moments, but it's easy to get brought down by all the mundane tasks in between. 
Wow, can't believe your eldest is 20 already! I am glad you get along well with his gf for the most part. I feel sad thinking about my kiddos growing up and getting husbands and leaving me alone. :( 

Ali - so sorry you're feeling so anxious. I know how that is. Hope you feel better soon. Sucks you've been too busy to post lately but I understand. 

AFM - well, I might not be as 'down' the last few days, but am I ever in a cranky mood today! I slept like utter crap. Couldn't fall asleep for no apparent reason, then slept fitfully all night (partly because it was SO HOT in our room), then woke up early to the sounds of one of our stupid neighbours using power tools first thing in the morning. It sounded like it was right in our backyard it was so loud! So stinkin' annoying! Then this morning I discovered one of my books is missing from the bookshelf because dd1 obviously took it but she can't seem to remember where it is and I have searched the ENTIRE house for it and I honestly feel SOOOO angry that it is missing! I am starting to wonder if dd1 threw it in the garbage or something. If she did, I'll be SO mad! I only just bought it recently, and had been excited to lend it to a friend. Ugh, so that has put me in a terrible mood. 

Violet is having a LONG nap in the Ergo which is good I guess except I HATE being stuck walking around, pacing my house the entire time so she can stay asleep. I would much prefer to sit and relax! Sure, I can get some things done this way at least, but it gets old really fast doing things in weird, awkward positions so that I'm not turning her upside down and whatnot. I don't mind it for short periods but I really don't like being stuck with it for longer than 45 min or so. Ugh! Sorry - just ranting because I'm so cranky! Supposed to visit a friend today but I don't feel like talking or being a nice person at all. 
Hope you're all having a better day than I am.


----------



## AliJo

Apple - It was just last night. I think I just didn't want to be alone and got myself worked up. 

That's sweet of your oldest son! Glad you're so close to him! I really hope I have a good relationship with all my children, but only time will tell. 

Enjoy your meeting at the park and best of luck with your OH tonight if he does bring it up!

Lite - Glad you're feeling better this week! Maybe that's why I'm a bit down :haha:. I'm not bad, just meh feeling. I think it's just all the anxiety I keep spiking from sending my boys to daycare starting next week. I really just hate it. I think I'd feel better if it was the center I was looking at, but it just won't work out. I'm afraid it's not going to work out and then I'm going to be stressing about finding someone else. Ugh! Honestly, if I wasn't making such good money I'd probably just do an in home daycare myself haha. 

Slammer - I have seen those clocks and want to get O one once he's a little older. I think they're a great idea. Children aren't good at judging when it's time to get up. I actually might go ahead and get one. I'm thinking about it and even though he's still sleeping with me I can set it up in our room and if it's not green we don't get out of bed. Let him start to understand it. 

Hope you enjoy the wedding this weekend! 

Ally - I had T put himself back to sleep after waking up one night. I just couldn't hold him so I laid him down in the pack n play to do something and he put himself back to sleep. Although, it was very fitful and I ended up having to hold him to get him to settle. Hopefully you can get him to doze off on his own more often! Even if it's just right beside you at first. T would definitely have to be calm to do something like that. He often panic cries if I try to lay him down and he's tired. 

Angel - That's scary! I'm glad Melody is alright. I actually saw a little boy that had his elbow dislocate in my ER preceptorship. His had relocated on it's own, but it's pretty common. He had gone to throw himself down on the ground at a store and his mother grabbed his arm and the process caused it to occur. He had it happen before so she figured it did again. Some children are more prone to things like that happening. Hopefully Melody won't be an increased risk of it occurring again! 

Definitely don't beat yourself up. It's honestly not your fault. Like I said it's pretty common. I can only imagine how hard it would be for you while she was inconsolable. It's one of the worst feelings to know you can't help your baby. 

AFM - I'm just coasting along over here. O keeps waking T up and I feel like I'm going to lose it on him. I've managed not to completely lose it. Trying to calm myself before I react, but it's so freaking hard! My trigger is so short with some things I can't even think to take a breath before reacting. Practice makes perfect I guess.. he sure gives me enough time to practice.


----------



## slammerkin

Can't properly reply right now. Don't have the mental energy. I am SO exhausted at the moment. Had a long day with BF for her legal ceremony and then rehearsing/setting up for tomorrow. Then rushed home and DH left immediately for work, so we didn't talk at all. Fed Jack and picked up DD From daycare. We may all be wrecks by the end of tomorrow. Stressing about DH, DD, and Jack being around tomorrow while in trying to get ready and what to do with them while I'm with my BF before the ceremony. Give me strength. And I'm still sick!! Can't wait to go to sleep tonight!


----------



## vrogers

So sorry I have once again fallen way behind! Typed out half an update earlier this week, baby woke from nap and thought I had saved what I typed but NOPE! 
Today is my bday but we aren't doing anything super special which is fine with me! Got coffee this morning and small ice cream cake from Dairy Queen, and dh said he's going to get me a subscription to magnolia magazine (think that's the name? It's Joanna Gaines magazine from fixer upper, obsessed with that show). 
Will come on tonight or tomorrow and try to read back! 
Quick update, I had answered this in my deleted post, I think Ali asked me, pumping is still going strong, I'm now getting about 2+ oz a day and decided I'll try until L is 6 months and see how my supply is then and either keep going or stop. 
I discovered our napping problems were because I was trying to put L down too early. She goes about 2 hours between naps instead of the 1 I thought before. I can put her down now and she'll fuss for a few min and then be out, we are still just getting no naps longer than 30 min. We just put her in the rock n play so we could eat ice cream cake and she woke after only 15-20 min and was super cranky, so we fed her about 2 oz and she's crashed back out on dh's chest. 
Anyways sorry for the crappy short post yet again, miss coming on here as often as I did, will be back to see how everyone else is doing! Hope you're all having a good weekend :)


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone for the encouragement about Melody's arm! She's doing well, no lingering affects from the "nurse maids" elbow. Thank goodness! I know they told me it's fairly common, and now that i know what it is I can be less panicked if it happens again! This week has been so much better sleep-wise. 3 Days this week I've put her down at bedtime awake and she puts herself to sleep (not so much at nap time), and she's only woken once a night (between 7pm and 6am) all week! :happydance: 

I decided to go ahead and start introducing some solids this week. She was not a big fan of the plain rice cereal the first couple days. Yesterday I mashed in a little banana with the rice cereal and she was much happier with that! Going to do that for a few days and then I think we'll try some butternut squash. 

Today we're going to my sister's to grill and then tomorrow we're planning a day at the lake. not sure how that's going to go with Melody, but we're going to try. We're just going to make sure to bring our own vehicle instead of carpooling so that we can leave if Melody is getting too fussy and needs to go home. I'm really anxious about going to the lake with her, mostly because I don't know how long she will go without getting too tired, and I know she won't sleep well there. 

Unfortunately I'm on my own today, DH is picking up extra hours. His truck needed a lot of work and it ended up costing $2600 to do all the repairs! :wacko: So he's working all the Saturday shifts he can for the overtime. Blah. 


Ally - that's so great that he fell asleep on his own! 

Slammer - It was pretty traumatizing. I think more so for us than Melody. We were so sick over it. :( 

That clock idea sounds like a great idea! My sister has talked about getting one for her kids. Hope it keeps working! 


Vrogers - Glad you figured out her nap problem. Hopefully she'll start to nap longer for you! :) 


Sorry, short post. M just woke up (early) from her nap and is screaming her head off. :nope: I can't wait for DH to get home!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - ugh, toddlers definitely give us lots of opportunity on practicing patience/self control! That is awfully annoying about O waking T up repeatedly. I would be very tempted to lose it as well. Sounds like you're quite a patient mom, though. Well done.

Slammer - oh goodness, I feel for you! Weddings are so much work so I don't blame you for being exhausted. I hope all went well yesterday? 

VRogers - good for you getting 2+ oz now! Do you feed them to L after? You are probably the most dedicated to pumping/getting your milk supply up than anyone I've ever heard of! You're an awesome mommy. 
Happy belated birthday to you! Glad you got a few treats/gifts and a bit of a chill day. 
That rather sucks that L is such a short napper! It seems like sometimes it's one or the other - good night time sleep or good naps. My niece STTN super early like L, but had crappy naps for the longest time as well. They did get longer eventually, once she dropped to 2 I think. :) 

...To Be Continued on next post


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - wow, sounds like M is doing amazing with her night sleep lately. That's great! 

Ugh that sucks about your vehicle repairs costing so much. I feel your pain! It seems like we are always draining our bank account for vehicle repairs. It sucks so much. I am sorry that meant you were on your own for Saturday while your DH worked! At least he gets paid for it! My DH doesn't get paid for any overtime he puts in because he is on salary and it is just expected of him. Sigh. He does get to count some of his extra hours if they are a work event or something, but then he generally gets time in lieu rather than extra cash. That is good and bad, since obviously extra time together is never bad (but unfortunately he gets sick a lot so usually it gets used up on that rather than free time). 
How did the lake go? It is always a gamble bringing a baby along! I am worried V won't be able to handle lake trips very well this summer. 

AFM - things are ok. We had my DH's parents over for supper last night, which was ok. Violet has been doing a LOT better mood-wise for the past week or so, so I think she might be finally out of that horrible developmental leap that was making her so insanely difficult. Even though I complained the other day, I am happy she will now sleep in the Ergo well and won't wake up after only a few minutes like she used to in the wrap! 
Unfortunately, my DH is overloaded at work lately because some people quit and they haven't been replaced yet... so DH will be working this afternoon and I'll be on my own. It's going to be a long week! 
V turned 4 months yesterday! I need to get my DH to take out the exersaucer so she can try it out!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- Hope wedding went well?

apple- wow 20! glad u had a nice birthday with him. Afternoon tea sounds nice. sorry things with oh still bit funny, men are like that at times. Hope u get time to talk tonight. Been v hot here too, isa just been in a little vest. No need for blanket. 



ali- kids sure to test our patience. hope anxiety is better now. He's done it a couple more times since when i posted, when i put him down in crib he sometimes wakes up. i just leave him and if hes tired enough but calm, then he will fall asleep. 

vrogers- happy birthday!!!! that's great she is napping better. Im also stuck on the 30 min naps, but he goes down very easily and quickly. Roughly 90 mins after waking he needs a nap. That is great about the pumping. 

angel- thats great M is sleeping good! isa only wakes once for milk, but he wakes a few times in that time cause he is uncomfy, or has woken himself somewhow. Great news about the solids!

lit-glad you had an ok supper with your in laws. Sorry your dh is so busy at work though, hope you both get some time together soon. Happy 4 months to V!

AFM- ramadan has started, and the fasts are super long in the UK- 18 hours! Its day 2. Yesterday was absolutely fine and i had energy, but today has been hard. Luckily isa has been quite easy and has put himself to sleep a couple of times in the crib. 
Ive been so tired at night time that i have put isa in bed with me rather than crib.
Isa's motor co-ordination seems to be getting better, he is touching and playing with is feet and ears, it's sooo adorable!

p.s. there is a january 2018 group in the discussions, hahah!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - I have stopped taking the probiotic now too, but still getting some night poops. It makes me wanna cry. 

Regarding the clock - she usually wakes up right at 7, so I think the couple times she has woken before then she has just stayed in bed lounging until it went green. Not 100% sure though! I'll look up the name of the clock if you or AliJo are interested. 

I hope you found your book! I am missing my main pair of black flats for work, and I'm pretty sure DD has hidden them somewhere.

Glad V is napping well in the Ergo, but totally understand about wanting to sit down! So nice that she is getting past that tough leap!

Apple - can't believe you have a 20-year-old! What a range of kids you have. It's awesome you and he are close.

AliJo - I would definitely lose it if DD was waking up Jack. Honestly I have no idea how you are managing to put two kids to sleep in the same room. Well, I guess I did it a few nights last weekend when we were sick, but I'd hate to do it every night.

Vrogers - wow, so awesome about your success pumping! Will L latch directly, or do you just give her a bottle?

Sorry about the crappy naps!

Angel - ugh, that sucks about the car repairs! We also had repairs done this week and it was over $500. :(

Ally - omg, good luck with the fasting. I don't think I could do it. Glad Isa is taking it easy on you, though.

AFM - the wedding went well. Everyone commented on what a good job I did officiating! That's makes me happy. BF was beautiful and I am so happy for her. I am still so completely exhausted though. Still freaking sick with a stuffy nose that won't quit! Omg I want to die. BF was having people back to her house after the wedding but I just couldnt do it. DH was exhausted from work the night before as well, and from wrangling the two kids while I was doing wedding stuff.

I went to bed with Jack at 8pm and had a terrible night. Woken so many times to feed, plus feeling sick made me sleep bad. And at 10 he ate, but got full and wouldn't go to sleep, so I had to stand up to bounce him. Then up sometime around 1 for a poopy diaper. Then up around 5 again to bounce him, and realized and he was wetting through, so another diaper change. That's when I completely lost it. I'd been in bed for ages, yet felt like I hadn't gotten any freaking rest! DH woke from Jack crying I guess and came in and I was just sobbing that I was so effing tired. He sent me away, brought DD into the room and took Jack, and I got to be alone until 9:00. I still woke several times, but at least I could sleep on my own! He had to give Jack a bottle and one of my boobs was like a rock, but it was worth it! Now hes gone from 1:45 to close today so a huge stretch on my own. :( DD is watching TV in the basement while I sit upstairs holding Jack for a nap. Feel like such a lazy shitty parent for how much TV she watches.


----------



## pompeyvix

Slammer - oh goodness me, last night sounded terrible. I know what you mean about being in bed for ages but not actually having rested. The hours just roll away and before you know it, 4 or 5 hours have passed. I am glad your DH helped you out and yoou managed to get a god block of sleep in. And don't worry about the TV time, sometimes it's needed and you need a break. Anabella has quite a lot of time on the ipad in the mornings when she doesn't go to preschool. I do feel a bit bad but on the other hand I don't as sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. 
Glad the wedding went well and everything went smoothly without a hitch. I hope you get rid of your cold soon :hugs:

LL - I am glad V seems to be coming out of a fussy period. I think Jamie has just entered one as he is cranky as hell at the moment! Sorry your DH is working such long hours at the moment. I can empathise, my husband works 6 days a week and is out of the house at 6am and doesn't get home until 6.15pm. It's hard being on your own so much with two isn't it. 

Ally - good luck with the Ramadan, 18 hours fasting sounds brutal!! I can only imagine how tough that would be on top of looking after a small baby. How long does it last for?
Sounds like Isa is doing so well with his gross motor skills! I am still not sure if Jamie knows he has hands yet :haha:

Angel - Oh deary me, poor Melody with her dislocated elbow! I can only imagine how worried you were but glad it was sorted easily enough. Poor girl though, she must have been in so much pain! Glad all is well now and luckily she won't remember it happening so that's good! I hope the day at the lake went well and Melody wasn't too cranky or tired. 

vrogers - I am also seriously impressed with your dedication to pumping! And to go from nothing to 2oz is pretty amazing! Happy birthday for yesterday :)

Ali - I totally get how hard it is to have patience with the bigger kid when they are doing something to the baby, even if it isn't intentional. I can get so snappy at Anabella sometimes but she can really get in Jamie's face and be so OTT!

Apple - I hope you have sorted things with your husband now?

AFM - Had Jamie's 4 month check on Thursday. He is 16lb 2oz and 64 cms so he has exactly doubled his birth weight. He is between the 50th and 75th centile for weight and 50th for length. 
I mentioned about him having no inclination/desire to reach out and proactively grasp objects and she didn't seem worried at all. She is pretty convinced Jamie is working harder on his social, verbal and communication skills. He is quite the talker, has started making mumumumumum type sounds and will babble to himself now. 
I've decided not to worry. She thinks he is developing normally so I will just sit back and relax a bit and I am sure he will get there in his own time.


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- sounds like a horrible night, i'm sorry it was so rough. Hope tonight is better. You are not a shitty parent, you have so much going on, you cannot entertain dd1 24/7. Glad the wedding went well

Pomp-Jamie, the little chub! sounds like he is doing great though :) Yeah im sure he will get there in his own time. Its one month of fasts, but honestly it's not as bad as you think. I feel quite good, it;s like a detox for the body. It is tiring though. Fast starts around 3am, and close to 10pm, so between 10pm and 3am you can eat as much as you like. But after such a long fast you actually can't eat much, stomach shrinks.

afm- not much to update, fast number 3. Yesterday was hard as i had a sore head, but today is much better. I go back to work soon, few weeks... feeling apprehensive. Will leave isa with my parents, and i just hope they stick to the routine i have for Isa. It;s nothing strict but is a rough guide.


----------



## newbie2013

3am to 10pm is super long! We're at 3am to right before 7pm. I'm not fasting again this year because I'm breastfeeding still and dh can't because of the medication he needs to take, so not much has changed at home. Work, on the other hand... all the Muslim kids are trying to prove themselves by fasting at school, even as young as grade 2. They are not required to but they like to try. We've had a couple of incidents when fasting kids have teased non fasting kids, but our teachers have been right on it. I've spent the last two days in the cafeteria during our lunch rotation to monitor things. It is great to see the kids who support each other and so many of them head to the prayer room to either pray or sit quietly and read the Koran. 

Afm, ds had his five month check up and shots on Saturday and he was all out of sorts afterwards. He didn't even nap well in the car on the way home. It was obvious he was in a lie of pain. He slept well at night but yesterday at work, he wouldn't settle well in day care. Right before the end of the day, I was working in my office and I heard a baby screaming. I immediately knew it was ds. The school doctor was there and she gave him some medicine to help his pain. I fed him and took him home early. He screamed for two hours :-( once I got him to bed, he slept from 8-2, then again until 6:30! He must have been exhausted. Today, he is a totally different baby...

I'm sorry I haven't replied to everyone. I read all the time and will try to more regularly. It'll be better when I finish for summer... Only a few weeks!


----------



## vrogers

Angel- I hope the lake trip was fun! I understand being nervous about how the baby will do, I would feel the same way. 

Literati- wow, thank you so much for saying that! I had been giving her 2 1/2 oz every other day after storing a bottle in the fridge, and today she got 4 oz! The 4 oz took a little less than two days, but felt awesome to see! 
Thank you for the birthday wishes. 
I guess I should be happy that she at least STTN, and I have hope for longer naps in the future...eventually haha! 
I've just started using my ergo! They are so much easier than wraps and I'm hoping next time I'm out to use it instead of her stroller and see if she does better. 
So glad V has been settling into a better mood! 
It's crazy how fast time is going. What exersaucer do you use? I have my eye on the skip hop explore and more one! 

Ally- short nap solidarity, then. I'm sorry you're dealing with it too! Definitely good he goes down without a fight though. 
It's so fun to watch them discover things! Even their own feet and ears are new and exciting to them, I could watch all day haha
I saw the January 2018 group and almost clicked it accidentally, our babies will be ONE!!! What the heck. 

Slammer- thank you!! She won't latch anymore, she just kind of gnaws on the tip of my nipple like it's a toy. She's so used to bottles now, it kind of makes me sad! 
Glad the wedding went well, I'm sure you did amazing! That does sound like it'd be exhausting though. 
Oh man, I'm sorry for the horrible exhausting night, sounds awful. That was nice of your dh to take over so you could get some rest! Also, you're NOT a lazy or bad parent at all. I can't imagine how hard it is with an infant and a toddler, you're a great mom. 

Pompey- thank you for the encouraging words and birthday wish! 
Sounds like you've taken a good approach, if baby's doctor isn't worried you are good. Seems like there's such a wide range of normal and healthy in babies! 

Newbie- shots are my absolute least favorite thing. I know they are necessary and good in the long run, but seeing your little baby who doesn't understand in pain is heart wrenching! 

L has started rolling so much more. It's like she doesn't stay on her back for long at all anymore. I've gotten used to putting her on one of her mats so I can grab food/ use the bathroom/ etc and now she's constantly rolling around. Sometimes she'll get her leg caught on her play mat, or she'll just be in the wrong mood and she'll scream so I have to come flip her. Looks like we'll be moving her out of the rock n play very soon, I'm just nervous about her rolling over to her tummy and getting her face stuck. 
Anyone's baby started getting stranger anxiety already? My dad is a teacher and started his summer break, and he came over a few days last week w/ coffee and lunch, and L just looked at him and screamed and only settled when I got her. My bff came over today, and L loved her until she held her, then she screamed. She's only started it in the past couple weeks.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - wow, 18 hours of fasting per day sounds really hard. You must feel so weak and crappy for looking after Isa! Hope you can get through it. 

That will be hard going back to work soon. I am glad your parents can watch Isa! Do you work full time? Are your parents retired? I hope they stick to your routine! 

Slammer - thanks. I found the book much later that day, hidden in the pantry. I had already looked in the pantry, but not in that exact spot. Oh, children! 

Wow, that sounds like an absolutely horrible night for you! I don't blame you for losing it! I am so glad your DH took them both and let you sleep a while, even if you woke up engorged because of it! 

Pompey - ah, sorry you can relate on the husband working a lot. It is no fun! 
Sounds like Jamie is doing great with his speech! Also sounds like he's gaining weight and growing well! Violet has her check-up and vaccines tomorrow, so I am curious how close her weight/height will be to his! 

Newbie - oh dear, it sure sounds like Z had a rough time with his vaccines! That's terrible for both you and him! :hugs: I hope he is back to his normal self now. You are making me nervous for Violet's vaccines tomorrow! 

That is too bad some kids were teasing the non-fasting kids at school! I am glad the teachers have stayed on top of it. 

VRogers - yay for L rolling so much! Does she roll both ways now, or is she just doing back to front? Sounds like she's gotten very active suddenly! Yay, that must have felt great giving her 4 oz of breastmilk the other day!! 

Yay for using the Ergo now too! I find it way easier than the wrap as well! Does L have just as short of naps if they are in the Ergo? Or do you only carry her when she is awake? 
Even though it's great L STTN, I am sorry she has such short naps. That would make your days feel extremely long, I'm sure! 
V is the same with showing a bit of stranger anxiety already. She doesn't always do it, but sometimes if someone else holds her she just freaks out until I take her back. You can't blame them for wanting their mamas! 

AFM - still feeling kind of blah/down this week, but oh well. I find it hard doing very many 'fun' summer activities with dd1 with V along. V is just not very flexible when out and it's hard to take her out anywhere. Oh well. Today we did manage to go in the backyard for a bit which is only the second time I've attempted that since V was born. Then after that we went for a walk to the park, so not a bad day. 
I thought V was doing a lot better, but I think she's just normal but does pretty well when she's home all day in her normal routine and environment. When we went to my parents' house on Sunday she had another scream-a-thon. She also officially hates car rides now and cries the whole way most of the time, which sure does a number on my nerves! She does seem a tiny bit more chill though.
Her vaccines are tomorrow so I will update with her weight and length.


----------



## Ally2015

newbie- your fast length sounds much more resonable and its great you dont need to fast due to BF'ing. Poor baby Z and his shots... 

vrogers-no stranger anxiety from Isa, he just loves people, he goes to anyone and everyone so happily. Cute about L rolling. 

lit- honestly, it's much easier than you think, i feel absolutely fine, quite full of energy.Parents aren;t retired but mum has flexi hours and my dad works mainly from home. Yeah full time for me, but i can start off by just going in a couple days at first. I think dh is off work next week, so i might go that week to catch up .
Its good you managed to get out for a walk in the park. I think most babies cope better at home in the environment they know. I certainly don't like taking Isa out for too long, and definitely not in the evening time when it's close to bed time.]
Hope shots go ok.

AFM- it was my wedding anniversary yesterday, dh surprised me with flowers and some little gifts. Isa has been doing really well, the last couple of days he has started napping longer, a 45 min nap in morning and 1.5 in afternoon, then a couple of 30 min ones. I hope he keeps this up- but i am not expecting him too.
I sold some things on ebay, so have a bit of extra cash which has been handy x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - oh, good. I'm glad you still have a lot of energy! That's great! 
Oh yes, it's really hard to take babies out, especially in the evening! Seems to be a fussy time for lots of babies. It is just an adjustment for me because I absolutely love summer and outdoor activities, so to be restricted in doing them makes me feel kind of down. 

That is great your parents have flexible hours to help you out! And nice you can transition by starting out only working a couple days at first! Yay! 
That's great about Isa's naps improving. That is similar to V's naps, but it has had the unfortunate side effect of making her only sleep 10 total hours at night instead of 12. I wish I could get her to drop a nap somehow so she would go to bed earlier! 

AFM - violet's vaccines went ok. She cried a lot for the second shot which stings more. However, after about 10 minutes she was fine. She is 15 lb 10 oz (~80th percentile?) and 24.2" long, or 61.5 cm (~40th percentile). She seems so tiny to me because of my dd1 being SO long! The doctor's visit was chaotic with all the crying and then after dragging both kids all the way downstairs, across the parking lot and to the vehicle, I realized I forgot violet's swaddling blanket at the doctor's office, so had to drag the kids all the way back inside to get it, then back to the vehicle again! My arm is quite sore now (from carrying the car seat)! I still feel frazzled an hour later. 
Going to be scorching hot today. I wish the spray parks were open already! And also that I had friends to hang out with... :p
Oh, as a side note, I found out my thyroid levels from the last time I got bloodwork. They are within normal range so don't need adjusting, but I honestly wish I could get adjusted to a lower dose, as even though my levels are normal, they are closer to the overactive side of things...and I think that is probably the reason for my obsessive thoughts/anxieties lately which have been causing me to feel depressed. If i keep feeling this way, I may ask for a lower dose just so I can feel more normal When Violet has her 6 month appointment. I am not sure if she would say yes or not, so we'll see...


----------



## AliJo

Just going to pop in and update real quick on my phone. I'll try to catch up properly later. I have been mostly reading along. 

I just worked the last two days and I'm exhausted. I don't feel right. Zero energy and I feel a bit weak and dizzy at times. It's not just from work but I don't know what it is. Hoping some "time off" helps. As if I get to actually rest. 

So, I mentioned before how I had found someone that does weekends and I was going to try her out for childcare. I had been given full time hours in June and starting tomorrow I was going to start using her. Well.. Tuesday I heard some stuff from her sister who works for me and another coworker. Well that freaked me out so I message her saying I no longer needed her for personal reasons. So I'm kind of in a sticky situation. I have tomorrow covered and Sunday may be kind of figured out at my DHs expense. Then I don't work again till Friday but I need to get Friday and Saturday figured out. Bleh. I'm looking around but I don't want to post any where that I need child care because I don't want this lady to see.

What I heard is that her children are horrible (from her sister and of course kids can be naughty) then that she beats her children. Okay, so maybe spanking? Trying to be optimistic but I'm not for spanking, but if done controlled I won't judge someone for it. What made me really freak is another coworker flipped when I told her what was going on and she said that she had seen her backhand her daughter who kept asking her for something to drink. I was completely done by that point. I wasn't even going to risk two days. 

I just want to cry. I can't find childcare that will work at all. It's one thing or another. I would love to use the center but it doesn't help for weekends plus I lose what extra I make to it. I really need full time but I simply can't do weekends without a good childcare system in place. I'm losing more and more faith in people. I really just want to keep them home. 

T is doing well. He's starting to reach for us and it's heart melting! He still does well in the crib. I still end up bringing him to bed at 5-6 o'clock because I assume hell be up soon. Then he doesn't wake up till 9. 

O is well also. Testing my patience non stop. I think I'm going to try something to see if it helps. I saw a thing on FB going around about wearing 5 black hair bands on your wrist and every time you lose your patience with your child you lose a band. The only way to get it back is to do 5 activities with them. I'll probably go negative.. ha..

Anyways I need to get off and get to bed. I finally fell asleep so I need to check laundry and hopefully get some sleep.


----------



## Ally2015

lit- baby V, awww the little chub! Yes, hope you can get thyroid levels adjusted and that will hopefully make you feel better. I know V seems small to you, but she seems so big compared to my tiny baby. Hes on 25th percentile for height and weight haha. 

ali-sorry you are not feeling so well. That sounds so stressful about the child care! i would be the same as you, i wouldn't feel comfortable leaving my kids with someone like that. Hope you get something sorted soon. Glad T is doing well in crib , i also do that - i bring isa into the bed in the early hours so he sleeps later haha. doesn't always work. 

afm- not much to update, Isa has been napping a bit longer which is great but naps are still a bit all over the place. He had a 30 min one today but i could tell he was tired still so i put him back down and he slept for another 30 mins. Last night he was crying, i checked the crib and he was holding his foot and trying to put it near his mouth lol. so funny x


----------



## slammerkin

Pompey - oh my, 6:00-6:15 6 days/week on your own? I'd lose it. You're a supermum!

Way to go Jamie on doubling his birth weight! I think you're right not to worry. 

Ally - it's good you're not struggling too much with the fasting. I don't know how people do it! I hope things go well when you go back to work. It will be nice that Isa's with your parents. I wish I had family close enough/engaged enough to leave my babies with.

Happy anniversary! That's nice that DH got you flowers and gifts. :) Longer naps are awesome...I hope they are here to stay!

Newbie - how interesting that the kids compete with fasting! Glad the teachers are on top of any teasing though.

Sorry to hear about Z having a tough time after his shots! It really does do a number on them sometimes! Glad he was back to normal the next day.

Vrogers - aww that's sad that L won't latch anymore. But still, you are awesome for putting so much effort into pumping!

It's awesome when they get more mobile! I remember why DD started rolling a lot and I was so impressed with how far she could get away from where I put her down. 

I don't think Jack has stranger anxiety yet - maybe a bit. Several people held him at my BF's wedding and he would be good for a few mins, but get sad after that. So maybe it's starting. My DD's kicked in around 5 months and let me tell you, it was horrible! At least she wasn't in daycare, so it wasn't a big deal most of the time, but she never really grew out of it! When we took a trip to visit DH's family when she was 10 months old it was SO HARD because she was scared of everyone. DH ended up in the hospital for a few days and I had to take care of her all by myself because she wouldn't go to anyone! She's still a shy thing now. I'm really hoping Jack is a little more social.

Literati - glad you found your book! I still haven't found my shoes....

That is hard that you don't feel you can do a lot of outside summer activities because of V. I used to be so good about getting DD outside all the time, but it is definitely harder now with a baby in tow. I have managed to get Jack into a stroller a few times for short walks, but he won't stay there if he's tired or anything, so I always have a carrier as a backup.

Ughhh that she's hating the car seat! I know how stressful that is! I actually haven't been in the car with Jack much lately. I think he's doing better though. Still some crying, and he has a hard time staying asleep if he does fall asleep. Maybe when his startle reflex goes away he will be able to sleep better. He's just very sensitive to bumps in the road!

Sorry the doctor's visit was stressful! I'd hate to have to do it with two kids by myself!

AliJo - oh, man, I'm so sorry that lady is not going to work out for childcare! I can understand your decision totally though. But girl, if you need to post somewhere looking for care, do it - that lady be damned! You don't owe her anything. 

AFM - Jack's 4-month appt is today. Can't wait to see how much he has grown. I know he's over 16 lbs, not sure how long. Anxious about the shots of course! And I want to try to run out tonight to buy a bumbo seat. The bouncy seat is really not working anymore...he's just so strong and squirmy that I am afraid he's going to vault himself out of it when I turn my back. But I NEED somewhere to put him down in the kitchen. Even in the living room he's not a big fan of laying down. He just wants to be upright. I never had a bumbo with DD, but she was so light and easy to carry around. I tire with Jack pretty quick! My back/neck is still a mess.

He did start rolling this week! Excited for that. Maybe he can entertain himself sometimes now by rolling about. Just can't wait for him to sit unassisted. I am sure he'll be earlier with that than DD.

STILL pooping about every other night. When is this going to stop??? I haven't taken any supplements in like a week!

And I'm still sick! Still stuffy nose and lots of nose-blowing. UGHH.

But good news...we DTD for the second time on Tues. :) That was nice, hehe.

Doing some more planning for our Ireland trip in two weeks. Ordered a cheap car seat to bring for Jack. DD will have her own seat, but Jack won't, and I don't want to bring one of our more expensive seats for him to gate check. Need to get this cheap one and practice installing it. Seriously anxious about the long car rides we'll be facing, and the flight home. The flight there should be fine because it's overnight.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh wow, I didn't realize you were going to Ireland! That's amazing! I don't think I would attempt a big trip like that with 2 kids as I would find it too stressful. So, good for you! Hopefully all goes smoothly. I could see not wanting Jack's good car seat to get wrecked! 

We have borrowed a bumbo this time for V and it is nice. Never used one with dd1 because she was actually too chubby to fit in it! :haha: I haven't used it all that much with V but it is kind of fun sometimes. 
Yeah, I do manage to get out for some short walks as well but I am used to going outside ALL the time with dd1 so it is a bit of a bummer. I hope Jack will get better and better with his car seat and stroller. How long is the flight to Ireland? 
Yay for Jack rolling. So sorry he is still pooping at night. I would go crazy. 

Ali - that is stressful about your childcare situation. I hope you can find someone asap. It is so hard when you don't know them personally and know you can trust them. Even with knowing my daycare person, I had anxiety for weeks about it. Hope you find someone you feel comfortable with. 
Haha...let me know if the elastic band thing works. I would definitely end up with none left! 

Ally - yes, sounds like Isa is very itty bitty. I make big babies! 

AFM - I could NOT sleep last night as my anxiety was through the roof. Now I'm so tired because it was such a crappy night. I haven't really seen DH since Monday night except for maybe 20 minutes last night. He got home after 10 pm. He is gone again tonight, and then out of town for work on Sunday. So if I'm lucky we will get a couple hours on Fri night and then hopefully Saturday together. I am getting so sick of week after week being crappy. I feel so isolated lately and like I don't have any friends. The one good mom friend I have is in her third trimester and hasn't felt up to hanging out as much, plus my sister was too tired this week, so I haven't seen ANYONE except my brief fitness class this morning (during which I got an unfriendly partner and didn't get any adult interaction). I feel so lonely and blah. I am trying so hard not to snap at dd1, but she pushes my patience constantly and it is so hard never getting a break.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- that's the weird part, she started rolling stomach to back around 3ish months, but when she rolls from her back to stomach she just stays there. 
I haven't used the ergo other than when walking outside, but I am hoping she'll sleep in it for sure! Maybe I'll see if we can brave a target trip this weekend and if it does happen to be nap time maybe she'll fall asleep, that would be amazing haha 
I'm glad L isn't the only one with a little stranger anxiety! I had read it starts when they learn object permanence which I thought was around 6 months, but just read it can be between 4-7 months. 
We are exactly the same when it comes to routines and getting out! I keep hoping this summer when she's 6+ months it'll be easier but who knows. 
Our babies are about the same length, L was 24.1 in. I also wish I had friends to hang out with! I have one close bf but she doesn't have a kid yet so it makes it harder to get together. 
You are a rockstar for doing all that on your own, I still make dh come to all her appointments with me, I'm much too frazzled to go alone yet! :haha: 
I'm sorry you're feeling so lonely! I feel pretty isolated myself as my one friend doesn't have a kid but works full time. It's hard enough barely interacting with my dh, I can't imagine hardly seeing him too. Are there any moms groups around that you know of, or maybe a group at the library? I actually downloaded that peanut app for moms to meet, and actually found a few moms I felt like I could get along with but I'm too chicken to pursue anything! 

Ally- that's great he doesn't have stranger anxiety! 
Happy belated anniversary! I hope you enjoyed. 
Yay for longer naps! I need your secret haha

Ali- I don't blame you at all for not going with that lady for childcare and listening to word of mouth and your gut. You definitely want to completely trust the person who will be watching your babies. I really hope you're able to figure it out asap! That must be stressful.
Glad T is doing well in the crib! The reaching thing really is heart melting! 

Slammer- thank you so much! 
Maybe the stranger anxiety is just setting in a little early here. It isn't a big deal because I'll be staying home with her, but it makes me feel bad when other family members think she doesn't like them. Oh, well. 
Can't wait to see how much he's grown! We've had the same problem with the bouncy seat situation! L lifts her head and pushes forward like she's trying to sit up and even though she's strapped in it freaks me out. I hope the bumbo seat works for you! 
I'm sorry you're not feeling well, but yay for dtd haha 
Ireland sounds fun, do you have family there or is it just for fun?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hello all. I do find babies a bit of a struggle in the summer usually but touch wood vi seems ok so far. I understand though as having to stay out sun etc just makes life awkward at times! We try and keep busy as much as possible but my OH wears me out all weekend that I am a home girl during the week. I like crafty things!

Still not weaned Vi but my goodness she is a hungry girl and nearly too long for her 6-9th clothes! I am only 5ft 1 so she is not like me!


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- ireland will be lovely! where abouts will you be going there? Hope J's shots go ok. I was thinking about a bumbo seat! then he can sit up, and look around him. Hope his pooping lessens soon! sorry you are still not feeling so well. 
And yah on dtd!

lit- i am sorry you are feeling lonely and anxious and hardly getting time with dh. Must be so hard! could you arrange to see your sister next week? sending big hugs!

vrogers- well the longer naps only lasted like 2 days haha, back to 30 mins now, but i know he can nap longer when he wants to. sigh. Hoping he'll get to a stage they stay longer. does L sleep well at night though?

midnight- nice to hear from you! i am short like you too, i am just 5ft :)

afm- nearly the weekend, yah! what are all your plans? dh is off so we are going to get isa some sort of chair /bumbo type thing as he has outgrown the chair he has now. Maybe a high chair too if we see a good deal.


----------



## newbie2013

Just a quick note to say that Z had his first food! Carrots! Semi- successful!


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - I wouldn't really be attempting a trip like this right now were it not for DH's childhood friend getting married. I hope everything goes smoothly too! The flight over should be 6.5-7 hours. It's a little longer coming back because you end up flying into the wind instead of having it behind you. Then it's a 2.5 hour drive from Dublin to DH's parents' house.

Didn't manage to get out yesterday for the bumbo, but DH said he'd get it today.

I'm sorry about the bad night and your anxiety! It is so hard when your DH works so much! I am lonely too, but yet not really motivated to get out there. Blah. I lose my patience with poor DD so much. It's really hard, isn't it? :(

vrogers - My DH is from Ireland, so all his family is there. One of his friends is getting married, so we are making a big trip of it. We'll be there 10 days. Nothing too exciting planned - just the wedding and spending time with his family.

Midnight - I'm only 5'2"! I feel like Jack is half the size of me already, lol.

Ally - We'll be in the west mostly (not far from Limerick), since that's where his family is. I think the wedding is in the south east though (maybe Wexford?). Sightseeing will probably be limited with two kids in tow! 

AFM - Jack's appt was OK. He weighed in at 16 lbs exactly. I thought he'd be more to be honest. Still, 3 lbs gained in two months! He was 25.5". I can't remember the exact percentages, but they were something like 55th percentile for both, so above average, but not extreme. He was good until the vaccines. There was an oral one, and two shots, and they always do the oral one first because it's usually not a big deal since they make it sweet. Well, Jack was having none of it! We tried with him laying down and but he ended up spitting some out, and then threw up twice when we did manage to get a good bit in. So basically the whole dose was wasted. We had to try again with a new dose, and that time DH held him the way he does to give him bottles, and bounced him in between sips. He still hated it, but it all went down and he didn't throw it up. He cried for the shots but calmed fairly easily. Wasn't fussy or anything for the evening, so that's good.

DH is closing tonight and then I might only see him an hour or two on Sat before he works the whole day (not closing though, but won't be home til 10 prob). He'll be home most of Sunday though, so maybe we can do something fun then.

I decided to try a hip carry with my Beco carrier yesterday, and OMG it was so much easier on my back. Gonna try doing that most of the time now. Jack was still able to sleep in that position, so that was good.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - The hip carry sounds nice. I should look into different carriers. The one I have is pretty pricey. I did decide to forward face T in it and he enjoyed it! He chewed on it the entire time he was in it and had himself and it soaked. O enjoyed it as well because we were out shopping and when I was pushing the cart O and T were facing each other. It does do a number on my back, though. Even holding T on my bad days hurts it. Need to get insurance so I can go get adjusted or at least make some extra money to throw at it. It'll take several trips. 

Let us know how the bumbo goes! Glad he did alright with the shots. T choked on it some when he got the oral vaccine. 

Newbie - Glad the carrots went well! T wasn't too sure on carrots. He loves his sweet potatoes, banana, and pears. Going to attempt carrots again soon. I want to give peas and green beans but the store bought baby food ones taste gross. Yes I taste them so I know what I'm feeding my child haha. I think I'm going to buy some fresh peas and green beans and do it myself. 

Midnight - T is out growing his 6-9 month clothes as well. I'm getting the 12 month ones washed up and going to see how those fit. I wish they would make sleep and play jammies in bigger sizes.

Vrogers - Super stressful. Sunday isn't really figured out. What is going to happen is Saturday night DH works. He will leave early to come home and hopefully get a couple of hours of sleep before the boys wake up. Hopefully. Then he has to watch them till I get off at 6 pm. I'm going to do my best to get out right at 6 so I can get home for him to maybe get 1 more hour of sleep before he goes back to work for 11 hours. It's such a mess. Then I work Friday and Saturday next week so I need to figure those days out. 

Lite - :hugs: I get feeling lonely. I haven't seen my DH very much lately either. He had to go out of town yesterday and today for work. They're driving and it's almost 2 hours away so he leaves super early and gets back super late. I mean he should be back by 7 but the person he road with wanted to do shopping. She wants to again today so won't be seeing him till super late. I do get some more adult interaction. Not that it's any kind of quality interaction since it's all work related, but it does make a difference. I just can't bring myself to become friends with any of them outside of work. I've seen too much drama and back stabbing between "friends" there. Not going to get in the middle of that crap. Plus I literally get thrown in the middle of everyone's drama all the time. I will have one person come to me complain about another then that person will say something as well and I'm just in the middle twitching, trying to play middle neutral ground. What really sucks is when someone comes up to me and is all "Was that person over here saying crap about me?" Because I don't want to completely lie, because they often hear part of it, but I don't want to talk about it because then I make enemies. I usually just say I'm not getting in the middle of it. I usually tell the people saying things to me that if they have a problem they should go talk to them about it, but yeah right.. like that happens. Sorry rant over lol

Also, I totally understand having a hard time keeping patient with your eldest. I haven't tried the hair band thing yet, but I'll let you know how I feel about it. Even if it helps me be more aware, might be worth a try. Especially on hard days. 

Ally - I love when babies eat their feet! T has been doing it for awhile. 

AFM - No weekend plans here. Well, I lie. One of my nieces has a birthday party. Then hoping to get my garden tilled. Running behind on it. The party will be out at the lake so should be plenty of space for O to run around and I won't have to worry too much. Hoping. There will be other children there that are mean. Mean as in grab hair and pull randomly and viciously. Will scratch. Bite.. you name it.

The childcare situation is no better. I'm hitting dead ends constantly. I have no one to help Sunday so DH is going to suffer. It's such a bad time to look because kids are out of school. I may have to back out of full time until August. 

T is currently taking a long nap. We got up early to go look at a table. Ended up buying it. It's a solid oak pedestal table with 6 chairs for 125 dollars. It's in really good condition. Complete steal. Not the table I want in the long run, but it's much better than what we had. That's why T is taking such a long nap, though. 

T did awesome last night. He slept in the crib from 12 to 6:30 when I got him up to change him. He would have slept longer if I didn't have to get him up. He had rolled to his belly at some point I'm really thinking that was part of it. Plus he ate a whole 2.5 oz container of baby food last night. He has started to get mad if we eat in front of him because he wants the food. If I set the plate down and walk away he gets super angry. Usually I have to nurse him or feed him at that point. We were feeding him like every other day or so, but I'm going to start feeding him once a day from now on for a couple of weeks then up to twice a day. He's showing a lot of interest and is opening his mouth for it now. 

T is also 5 months today!! Going by so fast.. I hate being busy. Makes it so much faster.


----------



## AliJo

Had to come in real quick to say this.. somehow the stars aligned and I got a 2 hour nap in!!! T is still sleeping. Woke up and nursed then fell back asleep. So, second nap for him and it's pushing for 3 hours. Both of them have been long. 

Not sure if I feel refreshed but it was amazing!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry it's been a while. Ive been really busy with school holidays. I have been thinking of you all and have been trying to read through best I can but its just been difficult to post. 
It's 1.45 am here so I'll try my best. Just waiting for O to wake he is definately due a feed soon. Oh fast asleep :) 

Apologies in advance if I miss anyone. I'll try and catch up properly over weekend. I do miss coming on here just hard at the min :( 

Lit/ sorry u have not been good lately. I hope for you it's just a phase and your anxieties pass quickly, and your mood lifts. xx hugs x

Ally, hope the fasting going ok.. And happy belated anniversary. Your DH sounds very sweet buying you little gifts. My oh isn't the most romantic, he does try at times. Does annoy me lol.. I love flowers but he thinks they are a waste of money and hardly ever buys them..he has a little more in recent years but I ly because ive nagged how miserable l thought he was lol x 

Slammer, cool that you are going to Ireland. It's a loverly place. My ex was from the north and we used to go couple of tmes a year. Really nice people. Don't miss him but miss the place lol x really hope the flight goes ok for you, I can understand you feeling anxious about it with two little ones. I'm sure you will be fine though. My friend went to Australia from uk with her baby on her own ! She was fine :) I have a Bumbo gor ollie. There was lots of hype over here about them because some people were putting babies in them on kitchen units !! As if ha.. Why would anyone even do that .. Bonkers .!! I have a playpen set up in front room with his baby gym with his toys and Bumbo in front of it. It's his little space away from his big bro ha . He loves it for the whole of 5mins until he gets bored !! Ha.. I just find it handy to pop him in whilst i potter around doing housework. My toddler can be a little boystrous at times so it helps keep him away from him legging it round !

Ali/ sorry about the childcare sutuation. My mum was suppose to be having ollie when I go back to work for one of the days but she has just told me she Prob won't be able to due to her own work &#128534;..I hope you get something sorted soon that you feel comfortable with. I def think u made right decision though x 

Midnight :) what kind of crafts do u like doing ? I nagged my oh last year for sewing machine at christmas as I liked the idea of making cusion covers ect.. Some of the girls at work have them .. It's still in box unopened !! I keep telling myself I'm going to get it out whilst on Mat leave ! Ha x glad vi doing ok x 

Vrogers / happy belated birthday hon, glad u had nice morning x

Newbie/ yay for first solids !! .. So cute when they start :) ollie pulls some really funny faces xx 

Pomp/ glad Jamie's 4month check went ok, sounds like he is doing great. Little babbler .. lol what a cutie Xx ollie just makes gurgling noises ha.. That get louder the more he wants to make his point ! 

Bit of an update / me and oh are better after our words last week even though we still havnt discussed it properly. Ive kind of put it down to him being stressed at work. He has snapped a couple of times since when tired but ive bitten my tongue. I won't let it carry on though if it continues. 

Teenager seems to be settling a bit, it's a really hard work to get him to do anything which is really annoying but typical teenage stuff. I talk with his dad and we are ok most of time but having bit of hassle trying to get him to put his hand in pocket lately. I don't get much money from him and don't normally ask but my son is costing so much more lately and it's all falling on me, clothes uniforms trainers, days out ect.. My ex can't afford to give me any more yet drives around in new car .. Ahh don't get me going lol ! X 

Ollie is doing ok. Just has porridge for breakfast and milk rest of day. Going to increase over next couple of weeks..he is def getting a little chunk lol.. I couldn't lift him out of Bumbo today as legs got stuck.. Shame we r not nearer slammer you could have it lol x ollie still not rolling. Don't think he can he bothered.. He is never down long enough to have time to practice. He tends to kick off or I have to lift him as ds legging it round ! 

Ollie laughs loads at ds, it's really cute, he laughed so hard today when ds was legging it round with a balloon that he nearly choked himself I had to calm him down from chucking lol x 

Personally , well to be honest ive found last couple of weeks quite challenging. In fairness it's not really ollie, it's a combination of demands of older children and feeling like there is not enough hours in the day. It doesn't help having fall out with oh. It wasn't even a fall out just words really but I hate there being n elephant in room &#128534;.. Oh job is really stressful and its tiring him out mentally. 

I won't go on about it too much but oh does struggle at times he is fab dad and partner but sadly his younger brother committed suicided a few years ago and it hit oh bad, understandably, they were very close as children. We actually found his brother so it's harder for him than his other siblings. I just feel it's always there in the background. Sorry to be depressing it's just a big part of our situation. We are trying out best to move forward and since have two beautiful little boys but oh does still struggle. This is why I allow for things at times.. ..Anyway on a brighter note &#128534;&#128534; as predicted ollie has woke so better get off, sorry i havnt replied to everyone I'll get back on later x hope u all have a nice weekend if I don't manage to x


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - that's cool that V and L are pretty much the same length! That sounds about right with object permanence. I guess our babies just figured it out on the early side of things! 
There aren't really any mom groups for moms with two kids that I have seen...besides my exercise class which is nice but like you I haven't been brave enough to ask anyone to hang out outside of it! I am going to try taking the girls to storytime at the library on Mondays. I have taken them before and no one was that friendly but at least it is an outing. 
I think that is normal that L doesn't really roll back from her tummy now. Once my dd1 could roll back to front, she started hanging out on her tummy ALL the time so that she could work up the strength to crawl! She was still ABLE to roll the other way but didn't feel the need to do it all the time. 
Ah, glad/sorry you can relate on the summer activity difficulties! I am hoping that about the 6 month+ thing as well. Things will most likely get easier as we get further into the summer! They're still so young yet. 

Midnight - thanks for understanding about it being difficult to do summer activities. I am glad so far Your Vi has been pretty good about them! Sorry your DH wears you out on the weekends. Does he like to do a lot of activities with you on the weekends? Or how does he wear you out? Hehe.


Newbie - yay for starting carrots! 

Ally - thank you. Yes, I will most likely see my sister next week instead. 
Our weekend plans include possibly checking out a festival for kids downtown tomorrow, and maybe even hitting a friend's pool (but I don't know how that would go since Violet can't stay awake long enough to do anything). No plans Sunday since DH will be gone. I hope you can find a bumbo and maybe a high chair! 

Slammer - that is really cool that your DH's parents live in Ireland! It must be beautiful there. Hopefully it just goes amazingly. That is a LONG flight with a baby but hopefully it will go ok! We survived a similar length flight to Hawaii when dd1 was 18 months. Quite different age, but we did manage quite well. The worst part was being stuck unable to move for 6 hours while she slept on me (we traveled at night on the way there). I found it better when she was awake in a way...We also did a short flight when she was 9 months and it went well. 

That is too bad your DH works tomorrow! I hope on Sunday you can do something fun as a family! 
That sounds quite rough about how Jack took the oral dose of vaccines. Yikes! I am glad he finally got it down. 
The percentiles must be really different for boys or something, since Jack weighs more than Violet but has a smaller percentile! Interesting... Haha. He sounds pretty tall, too! 

Ali - so sorry you've having no luck with childcare. I hope you can find someone. It would be too bad to back out of full time until august, but then again maybe that would be nice as far as time with T goes? I know it would hurt a lot financially, though! :( 

Apple - thanks for checking in. Sounds like you are crazy busy as always! I hope you managed to get some sleep after staying up so late! 


AFM - thanks for all the support. I had a WAY better day today. After pouting all day yesterday and sort of losing it on my DH last night, telling him I couldn't handle doing this by myself so much anymore, I woke up feeling determined to stay more positive. 
I took the girls for a walk to the library this morning and took out books for dd1 for the first time. We came home and Violet had a 2.5 hour nap in the Ergo while I made a huge fruit salad so that I can have easy, healthy snacks for the next several days. I also prepped a salad for supper and set up dd1 on a tablecloth on the floor playing with rice in containers with scoops and things. I would normally NOT have the patience for the mess, but I was in an oddly calm mood. She ended up playing happily for almost 2 hours! And the clean-up wasn't too horrible. I was in the kitchen with her the whole time so I was able to keep a close eye on her. Anyway, I am happy for a better day finally, and hopefully our ONE day weekend will be fun.


----------



## Apple111

Hi lit/ think I was editing my post while u were posting .. Glad you are having a better day .. No ive not slept yet lol it's 3 am now &#128534;.. Just one of those night ha .. I'll be shattered tomorrow. Glad u r having a nice day with the girls. I take mine to library, so nice to get them away from tv and tablets ! Saying that ive just given ds ( 4 Ur old) my teens old iPod he thinks it's amazing .. Keeps him off my phone. !! I will limit it though.. I looked on my Amazon account yesterday and realised ds had spent £50 on Amazon prime video !! I didn't even think he knew how. He always shows me when something comes up that costs.my fault for not setting the parental control. Wouldn't mind but he doesn't even watch Dora the explora ! Ha..
Ds has a little bowl that he plays with and his utensils whilst I'm cooking.. He normally has dried pasta, he has started to ask for eggs .. Lol don't think so .. He also legs it round with his Hoover when I do ..
Anyway better get some sleep night/ morning all :) x


----------



## Ally2015

newbie- yah for baby z!

slammer- lovely, i have been to ireland a few times, just dublin and belfast. I hope you will have a lovely trip! are you staying with family or hotel? Aw wee chunky Jack! Isa is 15 pounds and he is a few weeks older than Jack.

ali- i try the baby food too! Isa also loves pears, banana and sweet potato! all the sweet stuff haha. I dont think hes a fan of peas but will try again. Today he had parnsips, apple, pear and swedes, he loved it. I want to get my own blender, for now im just buying from the shop. 
Yah for T's long nap and long time in the crib. enjoy nieces birthday! Hope you manage to get childcare sorted soon x


apple- i wouldn't call my dh romantic really, but getting flowers is lovely. You should continue nagging at ur oh! glad u and oh better and teenager more settled. Hope your ex gives more money, his son is more important than car! Sorry u have had a tough few weeks, i hope things get better. What does ur oh do? hope you managed a nice sleep.


lit- glad ur feeling better! sounds productive. fruit salad sounds great and a healthy snack too. 

afm- went out shopping with dh to get Isa new walker, or bouncer type thing but didn't see any we liked, and the couple we did like were out of stock. Will go out again tomorrow. Isa always has a bottle about 7pm before bedtime and today he reufed it and just cried for ages, sounded like he was in pain. I didn't know what was up, or what to do except try to comfort him. He cried for like 10 mins until i laid him down on the changing mat and then he just stopped and started smiling. I picked him up and he stayed calm, and took the bottle and then fell asleep. weird!!!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Sounds like he just had a fussy time. Hopefully you find a walker/bouncer you like tomorrow. 

So far T has had apples, pears, carrots (kind of liked it), sweet potatoes, bananas, and squash. He likes them all except he carrots were iffy. I think I'll try peas just to try. If he doesn't take to it I may mix it with one of the sweeter vegetables. He scarfed down the apples tonight. I added oatmeal to it so hopefully it helps him sleep. 

Lite - One day I let O "cook" with pastas and flour. Made a mess, but he was happy and played contently for quite awhile. Sometimes the messes are worth it. Keep up the positive attitude and determination! 

Apple - That's really tough about your OH. I couldn't imagine. Hopefully things continue to get better between you two and things feel more normal soon. 

That's funny about Ollie laughing so hard you had to calm him down. T hasn't laughed that hard yet. 

AFM - Today went well. I just didn't even think about the whole fact that I was going to have to do running with two boys by myself. I just did it and it went fine. Hit the store for a gift then went to the lake. Getting two sleeping boys out was a challenge. Someone came to help, but by then O woke up and I had it handled. T did good the whole time there. Only fussed a little once when I left him in the stroller to play with some toys. He got tired of it. Other than that he was happy the whole time. Didn't eat for 3.5 hrs and was fine. Wish he would be like that at home!

I didn't really socialize while I was out there. I watched my children and that was it. Ah well.. it's an awkward situation for me. I really really really dislike my stepmom's daughter that is right at my age. She had two friends there that I dislike plus another friend of hers from work. I don't have any reason not to like the one from work, but she's not someone I could get along with in the long run I don't think. Plus she's a coworker. Then another coworker came and I didn't get the chance to talk to her at all because she was off talking with the person I really really really dislike. Of course I can't share with anyone why I don't like her and she's very fake in front of people a lot of the times. Oh well. 

I work tomorrow and I'm by myself with the boys tonight. O is not seeming tired. Last night T was up until 11:30 and O 12. Ugh.. I need to start getting them up earlier or at least encouraging it so they go to bed earlier. T was in bed but then woke up and wouldn't go back to sleep. I have to be up by 5 am. 

Well, better try to get this child to sleep. Ha..


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm really sorry that I haven't posted here in SOOOO long!!! I read along with you ladies every single day, but I'm always on my phone and never really find time to reply. I am definitely going to start trying to keep up with you all and post more.

I recently had a major dip in my supply!! Was very scary and so glad I had frozen milk. Gage was crying at my breast and I couldn't figure out what was wrong, so I tried to just give him a bottle of frozen milk and pump, and I only got one oz out of both sides!!! I was getting much more before. I I spent two whole days just nursing and pumping and drinking milk maid tea along with foods to boost supply. I already eat oats every morning to maintain supply but added in an extra bowl in the afternoon. I finally have got my supply back up. I'm still pumping more often so that hopefully I can maintain where I am at. I know that if I had to give him formula I could and actually have six cans for back up just in case, but I have my heart set on bfing for one year at least and would be very sad if I couldn't do it. Gage had his 4 month check up and his weight percentile dropped and he is only 14LBS 9ozs, I asked his dr if I should be concerned, and she said no because is looks like all of his calories went to his length. He grew 3 inches in two months and is 91st percentile for length. I have started him on oatmeal cereal at night, and will start him on a bowl in the morning as well next week when we get back from visiting our family in Texas. Then I will start to introduce puréed foods. I'm very excited about that!! He can roll from back to front and front to back, but most of the time stops on his side lol, he still loves his bath, and I have started putting him in his exersaucer and he just started to get that it bounces with him, so he is loving it! He loves the dogs and just sits and stares at them! When I need him to be entertained for a few minutes I will call the dogs in and make them sit down in eyes view on Gage and he will be content for a min just staring at them haha. His sleep is still crap during the day, and his nights have regressed. His dr suggested the merlins magic sleep suit, so I ordered one for him. It doesn't really seem to help him stay asleep, but it does help him not jump and wake himself when I lay him down. Which means he will actually nap by himself now(most of the time they are short 30 minute naps but he has had a few that lasted a couple of hours) which lets me be baby free more often. He has added in two extra wake up during the night, the first one I can usually just rock him back to sleep and he is fine, but the second added in wake up in to eat. So we are at three night feedings again. Which I expected from the four month regression and it could be way worse. It was worse before the sleep suit because no matter how many times I would lay him down he would wake right back up. Anyway, I feel like I'm rambling about his Sleep ha. Other than that we are all doing great. I do wish that I knew anyone, even just one person around me. I literally don't know ONE SINGLE PERSON! I'm so lonely all of the time. The only time I get out is to go grocery shopping or clothes shopping. So I'm really looking forward to my trip to Texas to get to socialize a bit!


----------



## froggyfrog




----------



## froggyfrog

Those hands stay in his mouth!!


----------



## Apple111

Nice to hear from you Froggy :) beautiful pics.. Glad everything going well. Sorry you are feeling lonely.. Are there any baby groups nearby you could try out. Ollie has hands in mouth all the time also &#128514;

Ally/ oh works in mental health managing a team of nurses. Just really full on at the min with increasing work loads and staff cuts..he also has to have his phone on most of the time out of work so doesn't get to switch off.. Drives me bonkers!! We need to consider options really but it's a permanent job which is rare in NHS at the min and it would be hard to get another with same pay &#128534; so we r stuck at the min. It isn't really the best post for him given his own personal experiences.. Prob the worst actually but just have to get on with it &#128534;&#128534;

Ali/ sound like u did great with the boys. Must have been a bit awkward with there being people there u didn't really care for.. It's surprising how we just get on with things when we need to .. Not being sexist lol but I'm sure women do.. Anyway u go girl !! ha .. Better than being fake..

I really hope you get your childcare sorted soon. It must be a worry. I'm
already worried about leaving ollie and ive got a while yet b4 I go back.. 

Little update.. Had nice weekend with youngest boys and oh. Not really spoke much about oh being stressed. Ive decided to leave it as he just seems really tired so ill c how we get on. 

O has been great at night with last few him only waking once after his last feed at 10 pm.. Then he will go to 3am ish for quick feed then back unil 6.30 ish which is fine for me as I get up and get my jobs done then. He is just still having porridge in morning but loves it. Definately going to try other stuff this week. Weather has been really nice, i actually burnt yesterday &#128556;..

Well ive got weighin in the morning at fat club. Ive been off it for a couple of weeks but tried for last few days so hopefully not too bad !! 

Hope all you other ladies are having a nice weekend as it's a bit quiet on here.. Its hard to get on sometimes tho. I'm one of the worst. I was saying to a friend the other day how I can't believe how much time I havnt got ! Now I'm on maternity leave haha x I had all these ideas of jobs I wanted to get done..I just keep going for coffees ha x


----------



## froggyfrog

Apple, I'm sorry your dh is in a stressful situation. I can totally relate to being stressed when they are stressed. I'm sorry to hear about everything he has been through, that is just awful and I couldn't imagine. Glad Ollie has been having good nights! Sleep always seem to make things a bit better.

I did find one mom group, but was kind of turned off that they rotate meeting at everyone's house. I really don't feel comfortable having people I don't really know over to my house, or going to other people's houses. I would rather meet at a public place. It's 25 dollars a year and I do t understand where that 25 dollars goes to??? I'm going to start taking Gage to story time for babies at the library on wednesdays. I just have to time it better because it's at ten and he always seems to be ready for his morning nap around that time. I'm also thinking of starting to go to the family movies that start this month. It's only a dollar and it's in the morning. They don't turn the lights all the way down so you can keep an eye on the kids, and they turn the volume down so it doesn't blast their little ears. Hopefully I can meet someone there!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that is funny and bad that your son ended up spending so much on Amazon prime videos! Sorry your oh is stressed with work and whatnot. That seems to always be the case with my DH as well. 

Ali - well done with heading to the lake with 2 young kids on your own! I am almost certain I couldn't have handled that. That's too bad you didn't really get to socialize with not liking that one girl. That can definitely be awkward. 

Froggy - yay, it was great to have an update from you! Sorry Gage's sleep has regressed but I am glad that sleep suit has helped a tiny bit. Sleep regressions are awful.
Wow, I can't imagine how lonely you must be! I definitely hope you're able to get out the the library and to movies to try to meet some other moms! I don't blame you for not wanting to let random strangers into your house or going to people's homes when you don't know them! 

AFM - had a busy weekend. Saturday we went to a kids' festival which dd1 absolutely loved. It was also nice because my DH did a lot of strolling around with V to keep her asleep while I did activities with dd1, so it felt like we got some quality one-on-one time for once. After a quick break, we went swimming with some friends (they have an outdoor pool at their apartment). We even brought Violet in the water for a bit and she loved it, although she didn't last long. We then had those same friends over for supper and just chatted during the evening, so that was nice. Sunday DH was away for work, but I had a BBQ at my parents' in the evening and dd1 got to go in the paddling pool with her cousin. 

Today has also been busy because I've been determined not to have such a lonely week as last week. I met up with a friend and her 3 girls at the library in the morning, which was great! Then this afternoon my other friend came over with her toddler (the dump-all-the-toys one) and she stayed until I started on supper, so quite a lot of socializing today! It was good as I've been in a good mood all day! 
I hope everyone else is good!


----------



## froggyfrog

Your weekend sounds like it was so fun Lit! I'm glad you got out and about and some quality time with dd1. It's incredibly hard to be soooo lonely. I weave in and out of being depressed and tearful because I need some adult interaction. Some days I play with the idea of going back to work, but I don't know how I would handle putting Gage in daycare. Plus my whole check would go straight to pay for daycare and wouldn't be worth it financially.


----------



## Ally2015

Ali-hope the boys went to bed earlier for you and that work was good. Glad the party went well and that T managed 3.5 hours without food. 

froggy- pictures are beautiful, how lovely he is :) And what a tall boy! Sorry about your supply, but it's great you managed to get it up quickly! sorry about the short naps, i feel you! isa is the same. 90% of the time he has 30 min naps. But a few times a week he will have longer ones. So unpredictable! story time and family movies sound like good ideas! hope you manage to meet some people!

apple- your oh's job does sounds very full on! Glad you had a nice weekend

lit- that sounds like a great weekend! great that you got some one on one time with dd1 and bbq sounds great! hope your mood continues to be good :)

afm- dh is off work this week, so i am at work. I thought i would use the opportunity to catch up on my work. My work is research for my PhD at a university, so i have a little office i share with 3 other people. It's been nice to chat with others! 
we got isa a little walker, he loves it. He just sits in it and tries to eat it haha. That's all he is interested in- putting things in his mouth constantly. 
Dh and I booked a little 3 night trip to the highlands, in a log cabin. It's mid july and i really can't wait. Will be a 3 hour long scenic drive. 
Anyways best get on with some work!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - yes, that would be super tough! :( It definitely doesn't sound like working would make much sense for you. Hopefully some of those mom and baby activities you're planning to do will get you enough adult interaction. By the way,very cute pics of Gage! Thanks for sharing. 


Ally - that's great you're using the opportunity with your DH home to catch up on some work! It's great you've had some adult interaction! That is always one positive of working. 
Your trip this summer sounds amazing! We are also going to take a little road trip this July and will be staying in a cabin. It's going to be fun! 

AFM - my mood is still swinging like crazy, but ah well. Violet rolled back to front for the first time this morning! :happydance: Woohoo! 
No plans now until Thursday, so hopefully I stay sane...


----------



## Apple111

Froggy / no I wouldn't like people I didn't know in my home either. The cinema sound a good idea. I don't think they do that near me. I hope if goes well. There are quite a lot of mother and toddler- baby groups here. I went to a couple with my toddler but not managed to with ollie yet, I probably need to make more effort.. It's hard to decide if daycare is worth it isn't it. I did have help last year from family but I don't think it's an option for ollie. I'Il definately be trying to change my hours though to be more school friendly, im thinking of asking for extra unpaid leave and take it in holidays. My colleague does this and it works well for her. 

Lit/ wow sounds like a great weekend. I'm really glad you are feeling brighter. Glad you got to socialise, it obviously is a good thing for your mood. :) when im feeling a bit blah I always call a friend if I can and meet for a coffee or at least plan one for the next week. There is a little shopping area near where I work with a coffee shop and I always txt a friend at work if im in that area to see if they can pop out between patients. I can normally find one that can't wait to get out of office for half hr ! Lol..I always feel more normal after. 

Ally/ glad you are managing to get some of your work done. I know full well what it's like to have uni work and new baby ! Good that u can get some done this week. I can remember doing essays with my son sat on my knee.. Then a post grad with my other son sat on my knee.. I always timed it wrong ha.. There are a couple of things I'd like to do when I go back to work but with no assignments ! Or minimal lol.. 

Log cabin sounds bliss.. I'm wanting to book somewhere for us but I think oh is a bit put off with how ds was last month in york &#128534; I might just book somewhere anyway ha.. His son goes back to US beginning of August and I know oh will be gutted so I might book something for week after to take his mind off it. He has booked a little break in Wales for just him and his son for some dad / son bonding :) which will be nice for him end of July. 

Well O has been in good form last few days.. He has discovered this new noise , but of a gargle screech ha.. Does it all the time then laughs at himself .. Really funny.. He is a happy baby and really loves his big bro which is really cute. He is doing well with his morning porridge and I gave him carrot yesterday with a little rice and he liked that too. 

Ds is off nursery today and OH got day off work so hopefully get to spend some time together. Weather is pretty rubbish, hopefully clear up later. 

O seems to have decided that his wake up time is 5am &#128553;.. I try to get him back off to sleep but he is having none of it so I end up getting up about 5.45am .. I'm managing to get him to bed for 7.30 pm and he wakes for feed at 11pm and 3.am ish so can't complain really. I seem to be ok once ive had a strong coffee and then I just plod getting jobs done. My house can be a bit manic first thing with nursery, getting teenager out of bed ! and then school run and I sort all breakfasts n lunches including oh's so a bit of extra time always comes in handy.! I tend to get lots done in the evenings but sometimes I can't be bothered and always regret it in the morning ha 

Anyway hope u all have nice day.. :) im hoping to have a productive / organising one in the house .. We will c!! Ha ..

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that's great you have friends to call up for a spontaneous coffee once in a while. It is amazing how adult conversation can help the mood so much. I am honestly a very introverted person who likes to stay home, but my friend and I were discussing on Monday how the more kids we have (she has 3), the more stir crazy we get and need to be out of the house more. It is hard to entertain the littles once they're not babies, so it's so important to get out and about (if you're the type of person who needs that)! 
Sorry Ollie is getting up so bright and early! Glad you are coping ok. Violet went through about a week where she started sleeping less at night and more during the day, but thankfully she seems to have turned her schedule back around. The one morning when she woke up early, I just ignored her, kept my eyes closed and kept popping the soother back in her mouth. After 15ish min she seemed a bit drowsy so I nursed her back to sleep and she slept another couple hours! I'm lucky she did, because I was so not ready to get up yet! 


I'm having a less positive day today and was having trouble sleeping again last night. My moods are swinging big time lately. I just don't really know what to do anymore. I feel quite listless a lot of the time. Oh well. 
Violet is really enjoying her new skill and keeps rolling back and forth, back and forth! So cute. I forgot that this stage makes for difficult diaper changes. She is always trying to roll over now and I have to keep getting her back on her back so I can get the diaper on! 
My DH is down about work as they are still so short staffed. I am sick of having him gone so much, or always stressed/tired when he's home. Feels like there's no light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ sorry your mood is fluctuating so much. I can relate to you with your DH being tired or stressed with work. My oh was off today and we could have spent day together with the boys but instead I made an excuse to take boys to park myself, I went out again with them in the afternoon also. I did this to give oh a break because he wouldn't take one otherwise. He always feels guilty with me being with boys all day so feels he needs to do his bit on his days off but he is so shattered with work it's no fun being around him as he can sometimes be snappy also so I decided to get assertive today and made the decision. He definately needed it. 

I took boys to a garden centre this afternoon and bought some veg for ds new vegetable patch in the garden &#128516;..we got carrots beetroot, tomatoes, strawberries and peas so far lol.. He is really pleased with it. We have got him his own little wheelbarrow and garden tools. Ollie was just sat on oh knee this evening watching, taking it all in. Ds then watered them all and as he did he was standing on all the rest he had already watered lol.. &#128547;&#128514;.. So they all looked like squashed weeds in a big puddle ha..

Forgot to update after my weigh in on Monday .. I lost another 2.5 lb so got my stone certificate lol.. Still got a bit to go. Oh wants to lose a bit so he is on it with me now so bit easier at meal times. 

When I went to collect ds from nursery last week the child minders were laughing saying ds had been showing them how to do push-ups like mummy does in the morning ! He is funny .. U can't keep any secrets with toddlers about !! 

Suppose better get some sleep before O wakes !


----------



## AliJo

Apple - I think I'd be okay with that wake time if O would follow it as well. O tends to stay up late and it has ended up causing T to stay up later. Hopefully I can get it shifted some. 530 would work well for me because that's when I need to be getting them up when they start going to a child care provider. 

That's really cute that O will laugh at himself! I wish T would entertain himself more. 

Great job on the weight loss! I wish I was losing, but nooope. That's funny about him showing them how to do push ups! 

Lite - I wonder why your mood is so up and down. I know mine is at times, but you do seem to deal with high and lows more often than I do. If it keeps getting worse and not better get some sort of help. Make sure you're taking care of yourself! 

Yay for V rolling!! So exciting! Once T started he chilled a little because he could flip around and entertain himself a little more. Then after he got use to the fact that he could do it and it was no longer new.. now he demands attention more again. He's not bound determined to learn to sit up. They just don't stay content with their new skills very long! 

Ally - That trip sounds like a nice little getaway! We're so overdue for some kind of vacation. 

Froggy - Glad to see you back! I love the pictures of your little handsome man! 

It's hard being lonely. I get it, I really do! It was harder with my first because it was all new to me. Work does help some for me, but it's stressful there and I would rather deal with the loneliness and stay home if I could manage it financially. Plus I never get to go out and do adult things outside of working. If you could find a good mom friend I bet it would help. It's just making one and that's super hard. Hopefully you meet someone at the movies! I'm no good with striking up conversations with strangers, but try!

AFM - Just doing a shorter post atm. I read back but I'm kind of just replying to the most recent. I need to get back to cleaning and organizing while I have the chance. 

We were going to go to the zoo today but I felt like there is too much to get done so we didn't. I kind of regret it because we don't get many chances. At the same time though my back is killing me. Constantly hurting and having spasms. It's a little better than it was yesterday, but it's getting worse as the day goes on. I don't think walking the zoo would have helped it and probably would have made it worse. 

The boys are doing well. T is eating once a day at least, sometimes twice now. He really enjoys his food and eagerly opens his mouth for more. I need to get something to make some of my own when I have time to do it. 

On the whole childcare situation.. I don't have this Friday or Saturday figured out, but I did meet up with someone and I feel really good about sending my boys to her. She just wanted to watch a couple of kids so that her boys had someone to play with because she decided to be a SAHM. She and her husband are our ages, her two boys are about the same age as ours. Her baby was born Dec 30th and her toddler is about 6 months younger than O. Her husband works for the same company that my husband does. She was going for nursing but decided it's not what she wanted to do. They're almost our mirror couple! My DH and her's got along. I definitely feel like we all could become friends and she feels the same way. We were over there for 3 hours to see how our children did together and it was a nice little get together. So I'm really happy that this might work out.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - don't worry. I haven't lost any more weight either. :( I am fairly sure I am stuck this way forever now. 
That sounds excellent and so promising about this potential new childcare situation. It definitely sounds like you have the potential to be good friends as well! That would be so nice if it works out! 

Oh yes, they're definitely not satisfied with a new skill for long. Always onto the next one! Violet seemed entertained by rolling this morning but already just wanted to be held for the rest of the day. Then again, she has also caught a cold so she isn't feeling the greatest. 

Yeah, my up and down moods are no fun. I find I basically just have to keep busy constantly to keep my mood up/stay distracted.

Apple - that is very hard that your oh is so stressed with work as well. That was great of you to take it upon yourself to give him a couple breaks on your day off together. I hope he benefited from them! My DH is the same with still feeling the need to help out as much as he can too and then ends up getting burnt out. 

Excellent job on the weight loss! Is nursery the equivalent of preschool, or daycare? It is definitely pretty hard keeping any aspect of your life secret with a toddler!


----------



## Apple111

Lit / well done to V with the rolling , bless her I hope her little cold gets better soon. It's horrible when they get poorly and don't know what to do with themselves. 

The place where ds goes was originally a mum and daughter they were registered childminders and they looked after around 6 children between then. They have now taken on more staff and have around 15. It's in their house which is really big, very homely. He has been going there since 12 months. I started him at his new one in addition which is attached to the school he starts in September a couple of mornings. That one is a lot more like school, little uniforms and they have jobs to do ! I didn't like it at first but he seems to enjoy it so im okish now. 

Ali / great news on the childcare situation . That sounds ideal. I really hope it works out for you and would be great if u made a new mum friend as well.:). 
Sorry you are struggling with your back that's rubbish. Hope you get some relief soon.. Glad T is enjoying his solids , ollie is getting better...


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - thanks. Poor Violet is having it pretty rough with this cold. Last night she was swallowing so much phlegm that she got a sour stomach and cried and cried until she would spit up a bunch and then gag on her phlegm. She had a difficult night and feels like she's burning up a bit. I haven't checked her temperature but she definitely feels warm - probably a low grade fever. Today her nose is running like a faucet! 

Ooh cool. Does your ds go to nursery full time? It must be nice to get some quality time with just Ollie while he's gone. Exciting that he will be starting 'preschool' or whatever you call it there in the fall! 

AFM - as I said to Apple, Violet is really quite sick with this cold. Her mood is pretty good, thankfully, but you can tell she really is feeling poorly! She is also grossing everyone out with her runny nose. 
I had a busy day today with my exercise class, a play Date at my sister's house (and also a visit with my cousin there because he is building my sister's fence) and then taking the girls to the spray park before supper! Haven't had much time to think, which is good for me. I was SO proud of dd1 because she fell asleep ON HER OWN last night (after being bribed with the prospect of sour candy), and then proceeded to sleep through the night! :happydance: woohoo! She has slept through a few times before, so I am not expecting her to keep doing it consistently or anything, but it was nice for a change!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I hope Lil Violet is better soon :(


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry I have been missing. I have been very distractable lately and can't focus on reading or replying! Sorry if I miss anyone...

Froggy - glad to hear from you! Gage is a cutie! Sort you are lonely. I am too, but at least I work. I have hosted and attended meetups at my house and others. I can understand being wary, but maybe still consider it if you really want to meet people. 

Apple - sorry DH is so stressed with work. Poor guy. And those early wakeups are horrible! Good job on losing weight! I haven't lost any in a while. I feel so weak. I need to exercise but I'm not getting around to it.

Literati - poor V being sick! That sound pretty bad. I hope she feels better soon! Do you think meds would help your moods?

AFM - I think we are finally past the night pooping! Its been a while now since he did it. But when I have to get up at 5 for work he usually ends up farting and pooping up a storm then and won't go back to sleep for DH so it's an early wakeup then. 

He has started taking some long naps! A few over two hours! This is awesome. Way better than DD was. It's still not a guarantee any day, but I think it might become a norm for him to have a long one each day around mid morning. 

He still doesn't sleep well at night. Lots of wakeups and boobing. I haven't even counted. 

DH and I have DTD twice this week! 

I feel in general like life is getting better. Jack is still a bit hard with needing a lot of entertainment, but still easier than before. DD has started venturing out more to interact with the neighborhood kids, which is awesome. There are a lot of kids on our street - a couple girls near her age too. She still wants someone to be with her though.

DD had her last dance class this week and while there wasn't a real recital, parents were allowed in for the full class, so it was basically a chance for them to show all they've learned. It was so cute!! I got teary-eyed looking at my beautiful girl.

DH has a rare night off tonight. Hoping to buy some flowers and fill in our garden. 

One more week of work before our trip! I need to go buy presents for all our nieces and nephews.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks,Midnight! How is your Violet? 

Slammer - I totally understand not having the attention span to post lately! I get like that sometimes. You must be quite busy now that you're working as well. 

I don't know if meds would help my mood, but I'm pretty leery of antidepressants and am not really interested in taking them. They are very needed and helpful for some people, but I just wouldn't really want to go on them unless absolutely necessary. 

Yay for Jack no longer pooping at night and also for taking some longer naps. Are those longer naps when he is put down? If so, that's quite amazing. 
That is really cute that your dd is making friends with the other kids in the neighbourhood. I have lots of fond memories of playing with the kids on the cul-de-sac where I grew up. 

I am glad things are going well for you. That dance recital sounds very cute. 

AFM - poor dd1 woke up super sick today as well. She is clearly feeling crummy because she barely wanted to play at the park, and has hardly eaten all day. Her nose is constantly running as well. This is quite a bad cold! Violet is still feeling rotten, but her nose is a little less runny today. I have a scratchy throat now so I guess I will be next. 

I have a girls' night tonight, but DH of course forgot and won't be home in time to pick up buns for the pulled pork I made and still leave time for me to eat supper before I leave. Extremely annoying! So now I guess I can drag two kids to the store just to get buns, or make some sort of second supper after going through that effort for nothing (which would probably take less time than going to the store). SOOO incredibly frustrating!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Ugh.. I think I'd just deal with the store myself. Quick trips aren't so bad with the boys. It's if I want to actually take time. Then it's a complete nightmare. 

I really hope your girls get to feeling better and you don't actually get sick. I get a scratchy throat now and then, but lately it just goes away. I think it's the pollen. 

I really need to do something to get the weight dropping. I'm sure it would help my miserable back. 

Slammer - Thank goodness Jack's nightly pooping seems to have come to an end! I couldn't even imagine especially with him still getting up so often. That's good that he's at least napping better. Hopefully the better napping will transform his nights. 

Glad you got to enjoy DD1's dancing! I bet it just warms your heart to see her transformation! 

Apple - I hope I can make a mom friend. It would be nice to have someone to talk to near by at least every once in awhile. 

AFM - Yeah so my back is way worse as of tonight. I was picking up the toy room and of course I throw it out even worse. I can't stand straight without putting myself in near crippling pain. So I'm walking weird. Carrying T 10 feet almost killed me. I walked all hunched over taking him to the crib. Sitting here with O on my lap hurts like none other. I'm suppose to work a 12 hour shift tomorrow. Really hope it feels better. There is no way I can work this way. Now T is awake.. off to face the back demons.


----------



## Ally2015

sorry guys, catching up now. Not logged on for a few days

lit- sorry you are feeling down, must be so hard with your dh's job. i hoe he can sort something out, or look for another job. However, i would like to remind you that you are doing a great job!
poor baby V, i hope she gets better soon! well done to your dd1 for sleeping! great achievement!
apple- i could not cope with a 5am wake time haha. Isa wakes at 7.30 and i struggle haha. Hope you manage to book a little trip away. I really can't wait to go. well done about weight loss! Thats a shame about the girls night, i would be really annoyed!

ali- great about T enjoying his food. I give isa food twice now, usually breakfast and lunch. Really glad u got some care sorted! sorry about your back, hope u feel better soon!
I have a question- how do you give baby T his solids? on its own as a meal or with milk? i find milk and food is too much for Isa, so i normally guve him some food then a bottle an hour later or so. 


slammer- yah on dtd! we normally manage a few times a week now, its great. Glad things seem to be getting better! 

AFM- on my period just now, and also have a cold. Feel so rotten, blocked up and sore. You dont' need to fast when on your period so that is a bit of a relief, although i honestly don't feel hungry as i have gotten used to not eating during the day now.
Isa has been fussy the last few nights, just randomly waking and screaming. As soon as i pick him up he stops and i put him back down after a few mins. 

We got Isa this little walker in the shape of an aeroplane and he just loves it so much. He has now started moving in it, which is just the cutest thing to watch!
Still doing mostly 30 min naps but he took an 90 min one today which was bliss!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - sorry you have your period and a cold, making you feel a bit rubbish! That is no fun at all. Yay for Isa taking a long nap today! Always good when they surprise you with a long one. 
Thanks for the encouragement. :) 

Ali - well, he ended up getting home with buns with just enough time to eat! It was good, because dd1 had just fallen asleep on the couch since she's sick (she doesn't nap anymore) and it was just terrible timing. 
Sorry your back is killing you. Having a baby is SO hard on the back! When I have Vi in the Ergo too much I really start to have troubles. Lately I have been having persistent shoulder pain from the position I'm in when I co sleep. Blahhh!! 

AFM - still feeling kind of gross with a slight cold and headache, but it hasn't gotten severe yet, so I hope I fight it off before it gets bad. The girls are still sick and it's not a super hot day or anything, so we are mostly just relaxing at home today.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - There really isn't a pattern to when he gets solids vs. nursing. Sometimes he'll get it within a hour after nursing, sometimes he nurses right after. I usually can tell when he wants solids. He doesn't always act like he wants them when I give them to him, but we just kind of have a regular feeding time for solids. He gets them every night around supper time then has his bath on bath days and gets ready for bed. He has a huge interest in food already. 

Odd that he's screaming out. Hopefully that passes soon. 

Glad he loves his walker! I bet that is really cute to watch! I never had a walker for O and probably won't for T. 

Lite - I'm sure having T doesn't help with my back and I think it stems from pregnancy, but it's so old. I might have come across some muscle relaxers so I'm hoping they help. I was so miserable at work. I managed to find a replacement and go home early. So far the muscle relaxer isn't working. It seems to be safe for breastfeeding, but I'm going to pump and dump once to be safe. Thankfully I should only have to do it once since it has a short half life. We definitely need a new bed as well. I don't think it's helping. 

Hopefully you can fight it off fast. I hate being sick. It wasn't such a problem before, but now with little ones it's almost impossible to relax when I don't feel well.

AFM - Back is still complete rubbish, but I have some medicine I hope will help. Even if it's just a little. I got 3 hours of sleep last night. I literally got stuck in bed and started to panic. T was nursing and then O was right up against my back and I couldn't move without my back going into severe spasms. It took me 20 minutes to figure out how to get out of bed. I couldn't go back to sleep after that because I was too worried about getting into a bad position like that and not being able to take care of my boys. I managed to awkwardly move T back to his crib and then took a hot bath hoping it would help. Nope! I still went to work because we only get 3 call ins a year without facing possible discipline. Thankfully managed to get covered so I could go home early. Lots of concerned questions from residents and odd looks from families. Joy.. just glad to be home even if I'm in pain. 

I think I'm going to have to get DH a little earlier than I wanted because this medicine is making me pretty sleepy. I can power through it, but a nap sounds amazing. I don't think this medicine is going to help me like I had hoped. Ah well.. Hopefully I can get sorted out before I go back to work Monday.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - I can understand being leery of meds. I hope your moods even out. 

Yes, the long naps have been when he's put down. Mostly for DH so far, but he has done it for me a few times too. I am honestly not holding/carrying him for many naps these days. I suppose I should count my lucky stars that he has become easy to transfer and falls asleep pretty quick with some bouncing. I am struggling with the night waking though. Feeling like it's going to be just as bad as DD and that really makes me blue to think about.

It would be so nice if DD has friends to play with. I never had neighborhood friends at all! It's nice that we live on a dead-end street so the kids can play and be within sight at all times nearly.

Aw poor DD1 feeling sick now too. I hope your cold doesn't develop into much. Glad you managed to get some dinner in before the night out.

AliJo - so sorry about your back! Mine is jacked up today too. Keeps seizing up and sending stabbing pains. Ughh. That sounds awful being trapped between the kids! Every time mine spasms while I'm trying to do something with Jack I'm like oh shit, what if I end up really immobilized or something?

What a draconian call out policy at your work! Ugh!

Ally - nice that you get to DTD a few times a week! I feel a little sex obsessed at the moment, but I'm really just so happy and amazed to even be able to do it this early on when it was such a nightmare after DD.

Sorry about the screaming night wakings from Isa. Glad he calms easily though. Hope you enjoyed that 90 min nap!

AFM - we got flowers and planted them yesterday and this morning, so our garden is looking nice. Except for the place we tore out bushes last year and still haven't done anything there. We want to put a little patio but are still thinking how to do it on a budget.

My back is all jacked up from all the crouching and digging and planting. I also did a yoga video and that 7 minute workout Apple mentioned a while ago yesterday. Need to get fit! I feel so weak and out of shape it's ridiculous.

Crap night with Jack last night. Managed to settle on the couch with him for a while as he slept, and then went to bed around 10:20. Woke to feed him at some point within an hour and by 11:20 was up bouncing him because he unlatched and wouldn't go back to sleep. Finally got him back to sleep and actually put him in the rock n play and he slept 2.5 hours, but tried that again when he woke and he only lasted an hour the next time. Back into my bed and on and off wakings until another unlatch and bounce around 5. So freaking frustrated that I'm stuck going through this bullshit again with another baby. A few mins before 7 we were up and I woke DH and said I want to sleep. Don't bring him to me. And slept/dozed for another three hours by myself. So hungry when I woke up and had to pump over six ounces from one boob. I'm not holding out much hope that this is just the four month sleep regression and will get better. DD never really got better until past a year. it was just the new norm. But at least with her I never had to get up and bounce her!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - No fun. I found that being up and moving around did me a little good for my back. I ended up napping for a hour and now I feel soooo much worse. I'm afraid to sleep tonight. Great job on exercising. I need to start.. after my back shapes up. I was watching what I was eating but ate horrible tonight. 


Ladies, I just want to keep complaining about my back. It's so horrible! I napped and now it's worse because I stiffened up. O is passed out on the floor in the living room. Which means he's staying there. No way on Earth can I move him like I am. T is wiggling around in the pack n play at the moment. He'll be sleeping in there tonight because if I leave O alone he'll freak out. I actually was reading on the side of the pack n play.. I am suppose to lower the mat.. like.. long time ago. Said the weight limit is 15 lbs. He was over 17 at his 4 month.. whoops.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - sorry your back is so bad. That sounds quite awful about getting stuck in bed with your back seizing up so bad! Yikes. I really hope it improves soon. I don't blame you for just wanting to complain about it over and over again. 

Slammer - I don't blame you for feeling so down about Jack's night sleep even if his naps are good. Sounds like most of your nights are quite miserable. I also don't hold out any hope that Violet's sleep will improve for well over a year. My babies just don't seem to improve on night sleep. Violet is up every 1-2 hours and then just kind
of pops on and off the boob constantly toward the end of the night, so I'm with you. 

That is awful about having to actually get up and bounce Jack. That is the worst. I don't normally have to do that too much with Violet, but I do sometimes earlier in the night and it is no fun. I guess on the positive side, perhaps that will actually help you in the long run if Jack occasionally is needing bouncing rather than milk, maybe that won't create such a milk habit and he will eventually sleep through a bit longer? Who knows - just trying to be optimistic but I understand fearing for the worst! 

Sorry your back is bothering you so much lately as well. Well done on getting some yard work done. I am so not a yard work or garden person. 

I also did that 7 minute video that apple posted a little while ago! Sorry you feel so out of shape! Despite working out quite frequently (but no actual cardio) and going for a few walks per week, I am feeling so flabby and gross lately. I have never been so large before for so long when not pregnant. The weight is just not coming off, and I don't think it ever will unless I starve myself (and then it would just come back once I went back to eating normally). I wish I would start to at least look toned from my exercising, but I am covered in too much flab for that I guess. Blah. I have noticed my legs and bum are a bit more toned, but my stomach and arms are very much not.

AFM - we are not having an exciting weekend, but we did have my MIL and FIL over to watch Beauty and the Beast finally last night. It really was excellent! Too bad we never got to see it in theatres.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I forgot that was out! I'll have to have the hubs pick it up. I don't know when or if I'll ever get to the theater again! I know my DH really wants to see the Star Wars movie at the midnight release this year. I just don't see how it will happen. If this sitter works out really well, maybe she would watch them for the night. T will almost be a year old so maybe he will be sleeping well and it won't be much of an issue. I'm more expecting to be home with the boys and for him to go with someone else. (Sorry, I carry on too often!)

AFM - I will say that my back is 'slightly' better. Still hurts pretty bad and going from one position to another is a slow transition. A little better, though. Taking Tylenol, ibuprofen, and using lidocaine cream. Doesn't feel like it helps, but I'm keeping on a schedule. Thankfully I only work 4 hours tomorrow, but I work another 12 hour shift on Tuesday. I need it to feel at least half way better. I wish I didn't work at all tomorrow so DH could take care of the boys all day and I could do as I see fit for my back. 

T is for sure a tummy sleeper. Always rolling over. Generally sleeps better that way as well. He hasn't been sleeping the best at night and last night I didn't put him in the crib at all because getting up and down is too painful. I didn't seize up at all thankfully.


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, not sorry not been able to get on for couple of days. 

Lit/ poor babies, hope your girls get better soon and fingers crossed you don't get it. That's something my oh would do ! Yes very frustrating ! Id also Prob try and pop to store myself.. Frustrating as it is. Glad he got back in the end ! Hope u have a good night otherwise:) im going to meet with a friend on Thursday, looking forward to catch up. X

Ally / love the sound of that walker. My ds would love ollie to have one of those a he is plane mad lol.. They are so funny once get really mobile . You need extra pair of eyes. I remember once my eldest son was zooming round in front room, we had made it totally baby friendly and I popped into kitchen for a second and I came back in to find my ds screaming laughing. He was legging it round chasing cat! Cat just have him an annoying stare and ran off .. Lol..

We have just started to put ollie in jumperoo he has a little pillow under his feet but does like it. He only stays in 5 mins then is bored but has started to suss it and is bouncing ! Shouting his head off..Lol.. 

Ali, sorry to hear about your back. Ive suffered on and off for years , thankfully its holding off at the min but when i was pregnant it was bad and picking up the toys was a killer. I actually bought myself one of thoses easy reaches grabber things that old people use &#128534;.. Honestly it was the best investment I had made for years. Made cleaning up and bending to pick stuff up so much easier. The toys were easy. Just a thought for u. My kids used to laugh at me with it but it worked ! Mine actually broke so im going to order another , they are only about £5. 

Slammer, yay for nighttime pooping coming to an end ! Fingers crossed that's it. Dd dancing sounds really cute.. Glad u got to dtd a couple of times .. I'm jealous !! Haha..me and oh have just not had any us time for ages, both got a bit going in at the min so then are shattered.. Sure we will get back to it ha :) sounds like things are getting back on track for you. I'm really pleased for u. Would be good if jack does have a regular long morning sleep, at least you can work round that then. 

Midnight/ high hon, hope V and family all well x 

Froggy / hope u r doing ok x

Well, got bit on today, morning weighin and then shopping, ds is back at nursery after half term so sure that will be eventful , always is after a break &#128534;. I'm going to try and get as much done as poss whilst he is there. Sorry for you guys that are feeling fed up with weight. I'm not taking it too seriously but slimming world does seem to be slowly working for me. Ive tried loads in past. Might be worth a Google if u havnt done it b4. 

Both my eldest boys have exams today so ive been helping with revision all weekend. Oh got his results back from uni course and got a merit so we r pleased with that as it was really stressful and he was just hoping for a pass.. 

Ollie doing ok liking his food much better now. mainly baby rice with veggies or fruit mixed in. Def like being picked up and gets bored easily which can be tiring when sorting others but we r doing ok. 
I keep trying to do some sort of exercise a few times a week but mainly just a you tube vid if able with kids or a walk. 

Betters get these kids up now n start the breakfast marathon !! Ha x


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - so sorry taking a nap made your back worse! I definitely feel better in the morning but if I do a lot of carrying/bending then it starts seizing up by the evening.

I'm not watching what I eat AT ALL. Ugh. It's just too hard.

I wonder if Jack would sleep on his tummy if he had the room to roll. Sleeping with me he's just stuck up against me. After our trip we will probably buy a new spring mattress and I might try putting him down on his belly at some point. I don't want to do it now because we have really soft memory foam.

Literati - I'm so sorry you are in the same boat with sleep. It sucks so bad. I really hope Violet and Jack improve quicker than our first babies. DH is offering to help a bit more with night times, so we'll see. I don't really want both of us to be sleep deprived, and I think I'm more conditioned to the extremely broken sleep than he is. He can function on less sleep, but he's never had the kind of extremely chopped up sleep that I've gotten accustomed to. Even when I can sleep on my own I wake a lot, whereas he will just fall asleep and be out until the morning.

Same here on never being this large for this long outside of pregnancy. I'm still just trying to "enjoy" it for now (DH likes the bigger butt and boobs, haha). I know once Jack weans and I lose the weight I'll hardly have any boobs left. They were pretty sad and deflated after DD had cut down her nursing. Would definitely like to lose the mommy gut!

I haven't seen Beauty and the Beast. I never see recent movies!

Apple - Jack is enjoying his jumperoo too! We did the pillow under the feet for a week or two, but he's definitely tall enough to jump now and has been doing it a lot the last few days. Before that he was mostly too lazy to jump, lol. 

Hope your sons' exams go well!

AFM - Really heating up here now! Going to be in the 90s today. It's tough when it gets this hot. I took the kids to a playground at 9am yesterday and even by then the slides were too hot for DD to use. We tried walking to the one near us in the late afternoon as well, and halfway there DD was complaining about the heat so we turned around and came home. And this is definitely not the hottest it gets! Ireland will be a nice break from the heat, but it's going to be a pain to pack for - the damp makes it chilly but when it's sunny it can be warm, so you can never just put on an outfit that works for the whole day. Always needing to put on/take off a jacket. I'll prob have to bring a mix of pants and shorts and jackets and sweaters. I was just realizing I prob need to buy a few sleepers for Jack because the only things I have that fit him now are onesies and short rompers.

Another crap crap crap night's sleep. Ho hum. 

I ordered another baby carrier. A Tula with mesh panel. Maybe that one won't hurt my back. Only half hopeful. Looking forward to when I might be able to back carry Jack. I never even did that with DD, but I'll probably still be carrying him a lot for a while, and hopefully that will be easier on my back.


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - When T is with me he's on his side because he's against me. I definitely don't like him on his belly on our bed. Especially if he decides to bury his face like he does.

Hitting the 90s here as well. I hate when it's so hot because I can't hardly take O outside. He overheats SO fast, but still doesn't want to slow down. I feel like I need to be careful with him so he doesn't get heat stroke. I need to buy him a little pool and we can do that for awhile. Thankfully our whole yard is pretty much covered in shade from the trees. 

Hopefully that carrier is a little easier on you. The one I have has a lower back support like the Tulas do, but doesn't stop the pain. I think that extra forward weight is the issue. I do feel doing a back carry would be easier on the back, but who knows. 

Have you tried laying Jack by himself at night? Sometimes T doesn't sleep well and it's because he's with me. Other times he sleeps better with me. Babies are complicated. I know I felt like I tried everything with O and nothing worked. 

Apple - Glad you can find the time and energy to exercise. Wish I could convince myself to do something.. ugh. 

Best of luck to your boys taking exams! 

Haha funny that Ollie has to have a pillow. T is already moved up to the second height. Glad he enjoys it! T is on and off with his. 

T generally has fruit or veggies mixed with oatmeal. 

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll be better soon. Hopefully I can get insurance soon, see a chiropractor, get fixed for once, and maybe start some exercises to strengthen my body. It really all comes down to me needing to get fit. 

AFM - I'm slowly on the mend. I do hurt a lot still, but it is noticeably better. I may be using the TV as a babysitter ugh.. T just wants held all the time and seems like flashy TV is distracting him enough for me to keep him out of my arms longer. I just can't hold him all the time. I'm constantly up and down trying to keep my back from stiffening and if I'm holding him it puts too much forward pull and hurts more. Picking him up is... fun.. I somehow managed baths last night. 

Getting the gates I bought for the deck in today. It'll allow me to go sit outside with T and not worry about O. He'll want to get off the deck, but he'll be happy on it for a little while. Cheap solution till we find fencing. Wish I felt okay with doing chain link, but I just don't. I want something nicer since it's a nicer community. 

Well, better get up and move. Should find something to eat so I don't start to feel like I'm starving and binge. Plus T is about done with the jumper and TV.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that would be nice if this babysitter works out and you could use her for an occasional date night as well. It is definitely difficult to get to movies with kids! When we just had dd1 and wanted to go to movies, I think we mostly ended up going to matinees so that we could still get her home and into bed after. I don't know when we will get to one now that V is born. I definitely recommend bringing Beauty & the Beast home to watch though! 
Sorry your back is still so bad. I hope you're able to stay mobile enough that it doesn't seize up again. Do whatever you have to do! 


Apple - that's great you're catching up with a friend on Thurs! So nice. I actually didn't have a great time at the girls' night. There were too many people for me (I'm shy) and I ended up 'stuck' sitting with people I didn't know as well. They were nice to chat to for a while, but after a while I just wished I was sitting with my closer friends but didn't want to be rude and try to escape. Plus, I was coming down with this cold and wasn't quite feeling myself. Oh well! I think a one-on-one catch-up would be SO nice, so I sure hope you enjoy that! 

Good for your oh doing so well on that course! Yay! I'm glad Ollie is liking his food a bit more. It's great slimming world is working well for you! I am personally just starving all the time and have severe low blood sugar attacks if I don't eat enough, so right now dieting/restricting my intake just isn't an option. I've been trying to make healthier choices like fruits and yogurts rather than junk, but so far it hasn't made a difference to my weight (although I do 'feel' healthier from it). 

Slammer - haha, I'm glad you're just enjoying the bigger boobs and butt! I think because I am wearing a nursing tank top most of the time, my boobs just seem so saggy and blah. When I do spruce things up and wear an actually supportive bra, my boobs are definitely quite full right now so I guess I should appreciate that! Haha. I know my DH does as well. The mom tummy would definitely be nice to get rid of. I have an appointment for physio in July to hopefully help me get rid of my diastasis recti so that I can actually do normal ab exercises again in the future. 

That is nice your hubby is willing to help at night with Jack! I think my DH is the same with being better at living on a bit less sleep than me on average (although if he has one really bad night, he's useless), but he isn't as used to the super interrupted nights like I am. I used to always deal with dd1 at night until Violet was born, but when V was born DH started doing dd1's wake-ups and he was SOOO tired all the time even though that was what I had been coping with all along. It's what you get used to, I guess. 

I hope you enjoy that new carrier. It's amazing the money we throw down for things to make the baby stage easier, isn't it? 

I'm sorry the heat has made it hard to do things with the kids. I find the same when it is so hot. I do enjoy the heat myself, but it's hard when there's kids involved. 

AFM - I honestly had SUCH a boring weekend. Didn't help that the girls were sick, and DH got insomnia Sat night so he was useless yesterday and needed to take a 3-hour nap. By the evening I was so stir crazy, but my DH was too tired to go anywhere, so I finally just left the kids with him and went for a 30-minute walk by myself! It was good to clear my head. I NEEDED some fresh air after being cooped up all weekend. I then came home, fed Violet, and then left her with DH while I took dd1 for a quick trip to Walmart (my dd1 LOVES Walmart). I think it was my first time taking dd1 on an outing without V, and it was quite nice! V went to sleep for him pretty well so it was easy for both of us, and at least I managed to leave the house. While I was out, I bought the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred DVD because I was feeling motivated. Got home and tried to do it, but of course V woke up and needed to nurse, so I never ended up getting to do it. Ah well, maybe someday. 
I am feeling a lot better but dd1 is still quite sick so looks like we will be cooped up a little longer. I hope she's fully better by Wed so we can go to the one play date we have planned this week.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- sorry about your back, sounds so awful! glad you got cover at work. 

slammer- garden sounds lovely! sorry you had a bad night with Jack. I hate those rough nights when you get hardly any sleep and baby is so demanding. I also dont think its wise to let my dh help with nights much, i can handle the broken sleep much better. I have just become used to it , i don't know what a full nights sleep is , i have forgotten that luxury!
hope new carrir is better for your back.

lit- i;n glad you managed to watch a movie, i haven't seen beauty and the beast but really want to watch it. I'm glad umanaged to get out for a walk! fresh air and some time alone is so good!

apple- it really is so funny to watch him in the walker, he doesn't stay in it for too long either maybe about 20 mins absolute max. Sometimes i put something on the telly, then put him in front of it and that entertains w hile i do errands! he gets excited and starts walking over to the tv haha.
well done to ur oh getting merit and good luck to ur boys on their exam. Isa is the same, bored easy and end up holding him most of the time.

afm- just feeling run down with this cold! isa has it too so he is a bit blocked up, and of course means he is waking more at night just now and not sleeping so great. All weekend i have been mainly in bed. 
I went to uni today and going tomorrow. Isa has a bottle roughly 8am, 11am, 2pm, 5pm and 7pm and some food in between the feeds twice a day. Its a relatively simple routine. I came home at 4pm and DH was like hes not eaten, skipped one feed and hardly slept! Men hhahahah


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I hope you get to see it soon! We just rented it on iTunes. 

Sorry to hear your cold has you so run down. I am glad you were able to spend a lot of the weekend in bed, although that probably wasn't very fun, but it sounds like you needed it! 
That is frustrating that your DH couldn't manage to keep that very simple routine down! Sigh. I hope your time at uni was good though. 

Afm - I squeezed in the first of my "30 Day Shred" this afternoon, and I definitely noticed a huge boost to my mood after...hopefully exercising every day will help keep me a bit perkier. I took the girls to the spray park and my mom met us there for a visit because she was away this weekend. She came back to my house after and I invited her to stay for supper. Unfortunately, DH just came home for supper tonight and then went back to work...but oh well. Giving both girls baths tonight and just getting some things done. The next couple weeks will probably feel long. DH is gone 3 evenings this week (in addition to all day), and is gone 3 evenings next week as well. Blah! Really hoping dd1 gets over her cold so we can have play dates with people.


----------



## slammerkin

AliJo - A little pool would be great for O. We have one for DD as well, and she loves it. It is good you have so much shade!

Yes, the forward weight is really the problem. I have found the hip carry to be the most comfortable recently, but that's not always practical, so just figured I'd give the Tula a go as well, since so many seem to find it the most comfortable.

I haven't put much effort into putting Jack down alone. At the start of the night there is no point because he is restless for the first couple hours. It might be worth a try later in the night though.

For my upper back/neck stretching and massage helps, but for my mid back I don't know what to do other than lay down. It will be fine in the morning after resting, but terrible by the end of the day.

Literati - Oh, yeah, I don't love myself in nursing tanks. They are snug and make my belly prominent. But looser things I feel fine in.

LOL, yes, funny what I'll throw money at. Speaking of which, I need to sell the mamaroo. It hasn't been used in weeks. At least I got the Tula on sale!

Walks by yourself sound nice! I did that last week I think. And definitely nice to get out with DD1 by yourselves. I like to do that with DD when I can.

You are brave doing 30-day shred! I don't think I'd be up for something like that yet. I need to start slow. 

Sorry to hear DH will be away so much. That has to be so exhausting.

Ally - I don't think I'll ever sleep through the night properly ever again! 

Sorry you and Isa are sick! It's exhausting taking care of a baby when you are sick too.

AFM - I went back to swaddling Jack last night (had switched to the zipadee zip for some reason) and he slept a bit better. I just don't like how hot he gets next to me when swaddled! He was much cooler in the zippy. Really need to get a new mattress. I know the memory foam is part of what makes him so hot.

I tried switching Jack to size 4 diapers, but I think it was premature. He had a big leak last night and a blowout this morning. Woops. Need to buy more size 3 now.

DD was a cranky beast this morning! Ugh. And Jack is kinda fussy too. Hadn't managed a long nap yet, though he took a huge one yesterday. At least I'm not the primary caregiver - just helping out while "working" from home.

Need to go vote in our state's primary elections today!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - let me know how the back carry goes. I have never figured out how to get a baby in the back carry by myself in the Ergo. I need someone to help me get them in! I also agree that it is the forward weight that is the problem. It's like being pregnant, but they are WAY heavier! 

Yeah, this is the first walk by myself I can remember taking in years! Haha. It was nice, though (admittedly I found it a bit boring without dd1 though :haha:). 
Thanks. No idea if I will actually stick to the 30 days. I am good at starting things and then not following through. 
Sorry your dd is so cranky today! That is no fun at all. That's sort of a relief you don't have to be primary caregiver today! 

I am glad Jack slept a bit better with the swaddle. For the past month or so, it has been too hot in our house so I don't even use a sleepsack for V anymore. 
That is too bad you switched to size 4 a bit too soon. Oops! I just recently switched V to size 3 diapers, although she still fits size 2 fine, but she was having a few more blow-outs than usual. Switching to 3 definitely helped! 

AFM - sort of a gloomy, rainy day today. Might take the girls to the library since we can't really get outside. 
Dd1 has slept through the night 3 times in the past week! :happydance: This is amazing! I hope she keeps it up. Now just another 3ish years of crap sleep with Violet instead. :haha:
One other nice thing is that for the past week or so, Violet has been content to fall asleep just being held, sucking a soother, and holding my finger (as opposed to being elaborately bounced around the room for ages). I am expecting this to stop as soon as she goes into another wonder week, but it has been very nice! She still cannot be put down for any naps/nighttime sleep at all, but that is just how my babies are.


----------



## newbie2013

Just a quick note to say I'm still reading and doing fine. All good with us. Z is growing and getting more enjoyable. Just over a week left of school for the year and so much still to do. Currently doing class lists for our 900 kids for next year - huge job! I'm reading all the time and will hopefully reply properly again when I am off for summer.


----------



## vrogers

Geez I haven't been on in forever, been insane here! 

Ally- L napped longer today finally! All her naps (on me of course) were at least 1+ hour. Have NO clue why or how but I'll take it. She sleeps great at night so I assumed that's why she was/is a crap napper! Did you ever get a high chair? I've been looking around too! 
I hope you feel better, it's no fun to be sick while on your period. The walker does sound cute! 

Newbie- yay for starting solids! 

Slammer- I'm sure it'll be a fun trip! I'm interested in the hip carrier! I want to get a ring sling (it gets super hot in the summer here and I'm worried about the ergo being too hot) but don't have the extra money right now. 
Yay for dtd hehe. 

Apple- thank you for the belated bday wish! Ollie sounds like a cute little chunk! I hope this week has been better for you, I'm sorry it's been so hard lately. Can't imagine what you and your oh went through w/his brother. 

Literati- I hope you are able to do story time, I'm wanting to see if our library has something like that (im sure it does) but just nervous to take L until she's older. 
She hangs out on her tummy all the time if I put her on her back on her play mat! She makes these little grunting noises that crack me up.
Yay violet for rolling!! Diaper changes are definitely more difficult now!
I STILL haven't seen beauty and the beast yet, I need to get on that! 
Hopefully this weekend turns out better than last and you're able to get out and spend time with family!

Froggy- so good to hear from you! Glad you were able to fix your supply issue! I had been wondering about the merlins sleep suit you mentioned, I've seen mixed reviews! 
I hear you on the loneliness! I hope you're able to socialize on your trip! Glad you and Gage are doing well, he's a cutie!! Those eyes! 

Ali- oh I hope that childcare does work out it sounds perfect! Also hope your back is feeling better, I'm sure that makes it more difficult to take care of the little ones!

Afm- read all the way back but hopefully didn't miss too much in my post! I have been sick twice in the past several weeks, both on a Saturday night. The first time felt like food poisoning and the second time thought I had the stomach flu. Each one had me throwing up 4+ hours straight, so I hope all that stays away for good! 
Our AC went out Monday so we had to stay the night at my dads house and I spent Tuesday there. It was nice, my dad is a teacher so he just went into work until lunch time, then came home with food and spent the rest of the day with me and L. 
The night we spent the night there, L got to bed a little late and slept AWFULLY. She kept dh and I up with noises and tossing around. Then Tuesday night she wouldn't settle, just screamed/cried with her eyes closed. She's always gone down at night pretty easily so it was unusual. She immediately calmed down and fell asleep when I rocked her so we guessed she was overtired and overstimulated from being at my dads with different people and their cat and dog. Dh and I took turns rocking her and she finally went to sleep when I put her down around 10:30. Thankfully tonight was back to normal! 
Ready for L's 6 month appointment next month because she should be able to start solids! 
Also, decided today to stop pumping. I was getting so anxious over it and just not making enough to be worth it. I really realized it when I felt angry at L last night because I needed to pump but she wouldn't go to bed. That's when I realized she deserves a healthy mama more than she needs breastmilk every two days! She's healthy and growing on formula so I will attempt to remind myself that!


----------



## AliJo

Newbie - That's great that you only have a week left! Glad Z is doing well and you're enjoying time with him more! It's fun when they're interacting more! 

Lite - Glad you got some time in to do the 30 day shred! I'm over here like "I really need to start exercising!" Then I remember I can't hardly stand up without hurting.. :dohh: I kid myself, though. I doubt I would even if I felt fine. 

That's great that V is soothing with just a soother and your finger! When it's even a small improvement it's amazing. Maybe she'll get to the point that you can lay her down. Would laying in bed with her work? Like if she's next to you with a soother and your finger? Just a thought to maybe slowly transition her to being alright without you holding her then maybe being alright with being alone. 

Slammer - You have a back issue, right? I couldn't even imagine. I very well might have an issue, but haven't ever got it checked out. I just keep telling myself I need to go to the chiro a few times and I'll be fine. Most likely I won't be and it's going to be a chronic issue. Two out of three of my brothers have spinal stenosis and arthritis in their backs. One of those two has degenerative disk disease along with a herniated disk. One disk is already gone. Of course these could have been from back injuries, but very possible there is a genetic factor. 

Sorry the children were cranky. I hate it when either is cranky, but I think it's more frustrating when O is. T's cranky is pretty simple. O usually starts having fits over the most random things and sometimes I just can't figure it out. I don't want to give in on some things, but then it turns into total tantrum mode and it would have just been easier to let him have/do whatever it was. 

Ally - Even if I had routine for T I know it wouldn't be followed when DH has him. He's different for him. Heck I can't get him to fall asleep like DH can either. He won't snuggle onto my shoulder like he will with him. Ah well.. Even if he doesn't do things the way I do, I always feel safe when they're with him. 

AFM - Just hanging in there. Still hurting some, but better. The boys go to the sitter's house for the first time tomorrow. It'll only be for 4 hours so it'll be a good starter day then they're there both days this weekend. 

T hasn't been doing as well in the crib. I don't know if it's just a phase or what. I kind of caved the last several nights because of my back and he's mostly slept with me. It got to the point where getting up and down was painful, but moving in bed wasn't so bad. 

He's in 9-12 month jammies now. He still fits in the 6-9 month onesies, but the jammies were getting too tight. 

Weighed myself today for the first time in awhile. Haven't gained, but haven't lost. Oh well.. I feel like I should embrace being overweight since I always have been, but I don't want to. It causes me a lot of distress, though. 

Not much else to report.


----------



## slammerkin

literati - I think it will still be a couple months before I can do a back carry. Apparently baby is supposed to be able to sit unsupported before you do it.

That is so awesome about DD1 sleeping through!! I hope it becomes her norm! It seriously revolutionizes your life when a kid starts sleeping through. But yeah, here's to another few years with the second ones lol. That's nice V is going to sleep so calmly right now. Jack has gotten harder to get to sleep at the start of the night. Maybe he's overstimulated by then. Wish he'd take a paci! What do you do when DD1 does get up in the night? Does she just come into your room, or do you have to get up and go to her (and take V with you?)?

newbie - glad to hear from you, and that you're doing well. Good luck closing out the school year!

vrogers - I have a ring sling I don't really like. I kind of want to try a different one. I am apparently out of control on the baby carrier front, lol...I have a Moby (only used once), a ring sling (only used rarely with DD), a Baby K'tan (too small), a Mei Tai, an Ergo, a Beco, a Pikkolo, and now a Tula. All I need is a woven wrap, and I'll have covered the whole lot! And yet I am still in pain most of the time when carrying! Ugh.

Oh goodness, so sorry to hear you've been sick twice. Yuck!

I'm sure L was not used to the different environment at your dad's. Poor thing. Glad she got back to normal last night.

I think you made the right decision to stop pumping. You have done a great job, and it's ok to let it go! 

AliJo - I don't have anything specifically diagnosed with my back. Just lack of strength I think. The PT was just working on strengthening and stretching. I think I would feel better if I got into some serious exercising/strength training, but finding time is hard! 

Totally feel you on how frustrating it is to deal with a tantrum vs just letting O do/have what he wants. It's a constant struggle and debate I have with DD. She completely lost it with DH the other day when he got a protein bar for her and unwrapped it too far!! (I guess she likes the way I do it...unwrap half the way and give it to her, lol). He was even going to get another for me to unwrap and I was like "hell no...eat the one Dada got you, or be hungry!" 

AFM - I give up on Jack's sleep, lol. Second night back in a swaddle he was back to sleeping like crap and whining/wiggling all night. Going back to the zippy so he's not so hot. I actually think his first teeth are about to come through. Can't quite see them, but I can feel them right below the gums. I slept in the glider with him last night and got some longer stretches (a whole 2 hours, lol).

He had a goopy eye yesterday. Put some breastmilk on it, lol. Hope it helps.

He's started getting his knees under him and pushing up on his toes (like a plank, but still on his belly). Can't wait for crawling!

Leaving on Sunday - eeek! So much to get together still!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just a quick pop on whilst getting O to sleep. Had a busy few days but we are doing ok. Ive not had time to read last two pages so not going to reply to everyone until I do x hope all u ladies and all little ones all doing ok x


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - Violet usually fights sleep so this is definitely new and very unlikely to last. It's so hard when they get so upset before bed. Hope Jack snaps out of that soon. 

I am lucky in that my DH is home during the night and willing to share the sleep burden (he didn't until Violet was born). If dd1 wakes in the night, DH goes to her so I can stay with Violet. We can't all fit in one bed! Once DH goes to work (if he goes in early) sometimes dd1 will come to my bed and I just sleep in between them. It is the system that seems to be working for us. So thrilled about this STTN thing though. Hope she keeps it up. 

Sorry jack's sleep isn't improving. Good luck with packing and getting ready for your trip. That is always the stressful part about traveling. I hope you have an amazing time! 

Apple - thanks for checking in. Hope you're doing well. 

VRogers - wow, how awful you've been so sick twice recently! I hope that doesn't happen again. 
That is too bad L got so overstimulated when staying at your dad's. It is surprisingly hard on them to stay somewhere other than their normal environment, I find (depending on their personality). 
That's great you're giving up pumping and just relaxing about it! If it's causing you stress, it just isn't worth it! You were amazingly dedicated to it for so long, and she will do absolutely fine without it! You're doing such a great job! 

Ali - I hope the first half day at their new babysitter works out well. Tell us how it goes! Sorry you haven't lost any more weight. It seems to be really hard for a lot of us mom's with multiple kids to lose this time! At least you are maintaining, though. That's a good sign! 

I might try that sometime with lying beside Violet, but it wouldn't really help me unless I had a mattress on the floor because I wouldn't leave her unsurpervised on our bed and I can't hang out in bed all day! We shall see!

Newbie - I am glad Z is getting more enjoyable. Sounds like the end of the school year has you extremely busy. 

AFM - not much to report. Having a really decent week. Had my fitness class today and then went out and bought myself some new running shoes for it. Can't really afford them, but oh well. We were supposed to have had indoor shoes from the beginning but I have been cheating and using our outdoor shoes until now. Shhh...don't tell! Haha. 
Violet has had crap naps the last couple days, but then last night she surprised me and fell asleep for the night 1.5 hours earlier than usual! I was expecting it to be a late nap and to ruin bedtime, but turned out to actually be bedtime. That was sure nice. I got DH to grab my laptop for me and I worked on a photo book for a while (while holding Violet) which I rarely have time to do. So, yay.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Yeah I definitely wouldn't leave her unattended, but I did try that with O. Trying to get him to sleep without me on the bed so I could transition him to the crib. Never worked, though. He was just difficult. It was easier with him because I could sit on the other side of the bed doing something. Now I can't. 

I'd be happy with maintaining.. but it just means I'll gain once I'm done breastfeeding. 

Apple - Thanks for checking in! 

Slammer - O can be very particular as well. It's insane! I know it's because they don't like change. It's hard for them when they're younger, but still. 

Hopefully the goopy eye goes away. 

That's awesome he's getting his knees under him! T does at times. His thing lately is rolling to his side but up on his elbow. He was doing that earlier and like.. trying to sit up sideways while grabbing at stuff with his feet. I should have video taped that because it was some serious skill! 

AFM - First day at the sitters went well. She felt pretty overwhelmed at first and said if it wasn't for her DH being home she probably would have cried. This isn't someone who is use to daycare and she's just watching my boys to make some extra money but also give her kids someone to play and interact with. I do sometimes wonder how people run 8 kid daycares by their selves! 

Anyways, the boys both did good overall. She says she adores our boys, but O can be a lot. 

I ended up having to go pick them up and taking them back to work because work was AWFUL. Worst day I've had in a long time and I was suppose to be there only 4 hours. Just flat out awful. The other nurse walked out. She came back and finished up her paperwork, but pretty sure she's going to be fired. She's the one I don't like. It was loud and chaotic when I walked in. I knew it was going to be horrible. Thankfully O was good while I was finishing up my paperwork and T slept the whole time. Got home and DH had to leave instantly. Bleh! He could have picked them up buuuut.. his keys came undone and the other vehicle key was sitting in the vehicle I was in. So needless to say I'm over today. Glad my boys did good and for the most part it wasn't bad for her. She's going to get help for awhile, but I don't see this being long term. I know I'll need to figure something else out down the road. Which kind of bums me because this is very comfortable for me.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yeah, once my dd1 was a year old, I started lying with her in my bed to get her to fall asleep and then I would sneak away. We had our bed on the floor back then to be safe. It was nice when she finally got to that point, but I was definitely never able to get her to stay in her crib for longer than 20 minutes! So frustrating. 

Aww, that it too bad your provider found it so overwhelming at first. I don't blame her. I was surprised when you said she had a Baby of her own as well. I can't imagine looking after two infants! I also wonder how people who run daycares manage to do it! I'm glad it went ok, though! Sorry you had a tough day and a bad day at work! That is no fun. Hope you have a better day tomorrow. It isn't very nice that you barely even got to see your DH! :(


----------



## Ally2015

haven't been on in days, catching up now!

vrogers- poor you, hope you are feeling fully better now. I'm glad L sleeps so well at night, and sounds like you have it sorted. Isa is normally much better at night too, but does need some back patting etc numerous times when he wakes himself up.
Don't feel bad about the expressing, you have done amazing!
we didnt get a highchair no, but we did get a little seat thing that is like a mini high chair.

ali- least you have not gained, thats good. Can't believe he is in 9-12 already- wee chunk. Isa is in 6-9 but some of the stuff can be quite big for him still.
i totally get not putting him in the crib, sometimes it is just easier to put him in bed.
sorry about the awful day at work, sounds so stressful! 

slammer- are you all organised for the trip? I can't tell if isa has teeth coming or not, his gums feel very hard and he likes the teething rings etc but can't feel or see any teeth yet.

lit- glad u are having a better week and yah for V going to bed earlier and you getting some time to work on your photobook!

afm- been feeling really tired , last night i fell asleep with my bra on. Not comfy.
I'm trying to cut out isa's night feed by giving him 30 ml less each night and get him to make up for it in the day. He has a 5 ounce bottle around 3am, but would loooove to not wake up then and just sleep. Last night he took his bottle, but then threw up and i had to change all his clothes as well as mine, and it was like 4 am ish when we got back to sleep. 
i'm really missing my sleep, when will our babies sleep all night? if feel like all the babies i know seem to sleep perfectly and all night for like 12 hours. Sounds like a dream...


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - oh, that's good DH takes care of DD1. Sometimes I forget that other people have their husbands home every night, lol!

Hope you like your new shoes! That's nice you got some time to work on something while Violet slept!

AliJo - Man, I can't imagine taking care of my own kids plus someone else's. I hope this lady doesn't get too overwhelmed watching yours. I guess it's good she was honest with you about it being hard. I simply don't know how people do it. Even with that biological connection to my own children it is hard enough...I couldn't manage someone else's.

Sorry work sucked! That's a miracle the boys were good while you finished your work. 

AFM - Sold the Mamaroo last night. Got $100 for it, so that's nice. Went to Target to buy clothes for all the Irish nieces and nephews and a bunch of toys to bring on the plane for DD. I took Jack with me while DH took DD one to a friend's pool. We were all tired by the time bed time came around. Spent half the night in the glider again, just for funsies, lol.

I should probably consider giving some of my frozen milk away. I keep packing more and more away. Not sure how much I have...maybe 300 oz or something. But I'm nervous to give some away and potentially have trouble pumping enough later on. Wish I could give it to vrogers! (If you'd even be into that sort of thing, heh.)

I also went crazy and ordered another few baby carriers on Amazon to try. LOL. I think I just need to accept that I can really only do hip carry and then bide my time until I can back carry. I used the Tula at Target and it was no better at all on my back. I just end up with pain on my mid/lower left side no matter what I do. I think it's just the pressure of the waist belt and nothing helps except carrying on my left hip so I don't have the belt strap squeezing me there.

DH is going to try to get Jack an appt at the doctor today for his eye - looks very pink, so I want to get medicine if he needs it before we go. And hope that it doesn't spread to any of the rest of us.

Also paying the first tuition fee for when DD starts preschool in the fall! Budget is blown up this month from that and our trip, ugh.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. Wish I can keep up better. Yesterday we went on a boat ride to see some seals. It was really good. Vi was awake the whole way but slept 3hrs after that. In the evening we had family over and she fell asleep on the floor in the middle of the chaos. I put her on sofa at 8pm and OH carried her to bed at 11 and she slept till a bottle at 5. Honestly she is easier than my 4yr old who is a grumpy pain at the moment!

Still not weaned. May buy a highchair at the weekend?


----------



## slammerkin

Oops, missed your post Ally. I am not organized yet, but will get there somehow!

Is it only once that Isa eats at night? Honestly one feed seems like a dream to me. He's still so young. I wouldn't push him to drop the feed personally, but you know your baby best. That really sucks about him throwing up and having to change his clothes and all. I can't say when he will sleep all night, but it is very NORMAL for them to wake a couple times a night until at least a year. This too, shall pass, as they say. God I wish Jack would only wake once...or twice, or three times. I honestly think he wakes at least 6+ times most of the time. I haven't even bothered to count. :(

midnight - wow, she sounds like a very easy baby. My DD never did anything like that, and Jack doesn't either. I marvel at these unicorn babies that can just fall asleep wherever, lol.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hi ladies!!! Haven't had a whole lot of time in the last week to get on at all so I had a whole lot to catch up on!!! Hope I get everyone included in my reply since I'm on my phone and can only do one page at a time! 

Ali- I'm sorry about your back, I don't know how you and slammer do it with bad backs. All of the bending and lifting a baby requires must be pure hell! 

I'm glad that you found a good fit for childcare, and potential friends out of it. Dh and I are always looking for couple friends, and only have maybe two couples that we can both tolerate, but they both live in different states! Sorry about your weight loss not improving. Did you gain after you stopped bfing o?

Lit- I get nervous leaving Gage on the bed too, but we have a camera monitor so I just turn that on him. So glad that you got v to sleep early, I'm sure that helps your sanity a bit to get a little break. Hopefully you can start putting her down soon. I'm glad the excercise is going so well. I'm hoping to start running in a month or so. I want to find a jogging stroller but read they aren't recommended under six months. So I'm going to start shopping around the consignment stores now. 

Slammer-how funny about the protein bar lol. Sorry jacks sleep isn't improving. Maybe after those teeth come through that will help. Gage is doing this thing where he pushes his butt up on his toes and tries to scoot with no hands lol. He gets so pissed that he doesn't go anywhere. I hope the breast milk helps with the goop.

Vrogers- I totally get quitting pumping. You did something so amazing by pumping something from nothing! You are so right about our mental health being more important for them than breast milk! I'm sorry you were sick twice! That really sucks! Hope that is over for you. Your time with your dad sounds amazing!! I love spending time with my dad too. Have you started any sort of cereal, or is she milk only for now?

Newbie- glad the end is in sight!! Hopefully you can just enjoy z when school is out! How long will you have off? 

Apple-Hope life isn't too stressful!

Ally- sorry about your period and being sick. That sound awful. I'm definitely not looking forward to a period again!

I hope I got everyone! 

afm, nursing has gone down hill. I finally got Gage off of the nipple shield, and his latch still sucks. I tried so hard to correct it but it would just turn into him screaming bloody murder. My mom bought a LLL book and was reading that maybe my dip in supply had to do with his crappy latch too. The pain was so excruciating to breast feed him so I had to stop. I tried to get him back on the shield but he didn't want anything to do with it anymore. So I started pumping but couldn't keep up with him. I decided to add in some formula and pump when and what I can. So far he is getting every other bottle breastmilk. I'm going to see if I can increase my supply and give him more, but like vrogers said, the stress of all of it has been crazy and I immediately felt a weight lifted the next day after starting formula. He is much happier as well and I think he is actually getting full! I just told myself "it's ok if he has both". 

we had an amazing time in Texas! It was so amazing watching my family interact with Gage, it just made me realize how so loved he is. Everyone was rooting for us through ivf and I think to see the results is such an awesome feeling! Our flight there was delayed four hours. We didn't fly out until 1am. By the time we got to my moms it was 5 am and nobody went to sleep until six because Gage woke up when we got there. Three of my nieces were at my parents for the week and were fighting over who would hold him first lol. He did so well getting passed around every day all day!! He absolutely loved it. And it was nice having more breaks. I actually went and took a nap when we got to my mils house. Then dh and I had two date nights in a row! I had a beer and a margarita the first night, and sent dh out for those alcohol test strips the next morning before I fed Gage anything I pumped, and it had all metabolized by then. Then the next night we went to a pool hall and I got really drunk haha. I was worried at first about being too tired to take care of Gage in the night but dh wanted me to have fun and said he would get Gage and stayed sober. So two nights in a row he got up with him all night night. It def helps that he is bottle fed now and dh can do night feedings. Anyway I think that I really needed that! Our flight back was ok, Gage was awake through most of it and wanting to touch everything around us (yuck) and then he took a big poop! But we were decending so I just waited until we got off of the plane. We decided we are heading back in September. My mom will be here in august for my 30th birthday. So that dh and I can go out and do something fun. We took family photos and I absolutely hate my size now. Looking at myself makes me sad. I really can't wait to start running! We went to my aunts house and I stuck Gage in the jumparoo that my cousin had for her little boy. He went bananas in it! My aunt ordered him one and it came in the day after we got home. Such a nice gift! I have another cousins who also has a little boy. All three born within a year of each other. We got the cutest pics of them in some custom onsies with their names and how many months they are. So cute!!! Anyway, I think that's it. 

What is everyone doing for Father's Day? Dh has been eyeballing some air Jordan's so we might head to the mall and that be his Father's Day gift!


----------



## froggyfrog

Also forgot to add, my mil wanted to take Gage up to her work which is a pediatric office and show him off, we weighed him and he was 17 lbs and 6ozs. He gained almost three pounds in two weeks! Might be the supplementing mixed with a growth spurt!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - aww, I loved your update! Thanks for sharing pictures as well. Sounds like you had a really great time visiting family in Texas! I'm very happy for you that you got a couple date nights. You so deserved them! 
I am sorry you've had issues with feeding, but I'm so glad that you're feeling better about combi-feeding now! 
I can relate to your not liking your size in the family picture. I have been hating how I look lately (not just my weight) and I have been obsessing over it, which is no fun. However, I must remind you that you are your toughest critic, and I bet you look amazing, whatever size you are! 


Midnight - the boat ride sounds fun. Glad Vi took to it well. She does sound like an extremely relaxed baby. :) 

Slammer - haha, you totally have a baby carrier obsession! :haha: I hope one of the ones you ordered from Amazon works out for you. I'm glad at least the hip carry is good for you. 

I am with you on not being able to imagine looking after someone else's children. My own kids are already so hard, and other people's children just downright annoy me! Haha. 

How goes the packing? Our budget is also shot, so can't imagine how bad it would be with a trip to Ireland! Buying those shoes certainly didn't help us any...Oh well.

Ally - sorry you're feeling so tired lately. It's really hard, isn't it? They do have their own timelines for sleeping through, but I hope for your sake that Isa is one of the early ones.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- I'm worried that I'll buy one and not like it, they just look so much cooler than wraps! I have a moby but it gets so hot. That's too bad they all cause pain though! 
Also thank you for the encouragement about the pumping. 
I can feel teeth in a couple places under L's gums as well! I hope jack and you are able to get better sleep tonight! It will be so amazing when they finally realize how great sleep is haha 
That's so sweet of you to even say about the milk! 300 oz is amazing to have saved up! I did consider buying milk from a milk bank but wasn't sure how to go about it or how expensive it would be, I would assume more so than formula but not sure. That's great you at least have tons of back up just in case! 
What carriers did you end up choosing? 
I hope jack's eye gets better, poor thing! 

Apple- hope you're doing well and getting some rest! 

Literati- thank you for the encouraging words! 
Yay for new shoes! And early bed time! It's so nice when they surprise you and sleep well. Wednesday all of L's naps were long, but the rest of the week they've been back to 30 min again, ugh. 
I'm glad you were able to do something you enjoy! 

Ali- that's good the sitter is honest with you about how it went. Hopefully it gets better as she gets used to it and gets a routine going with all the kids so you're able to keep that childcare! 
Sorry for the crappy day at work, hopefully you won't have to deal with the coworker you don't like anymore! 

Ally- thank you!! 
I hope the mini chair works out and you guys like it. I hope dropping the night feed goes well and Isa starts sleeping longer! I sure do miss my sleep too haha 

Froggy- thank you so much! 
It's nice having a good relationship with my dad, I'm glad you have one too! 
Her ped did give us the go ahead for oatmeal cereal mixed in with her formula, but it didn't seem to sit with her stomach well. It's been about a month since then so I may try again this week and see if it goes better! 
I'm sorry about the breastfeeding going south and I do hope you are able to maintain/increase and feed the way you want to, but yes a fed baby is a happy baby and a healthy mama is a happy mama -and baby! I think you're doing amazing!! 
Sounds like Texas was relaxing, so sweet of dh to let you have some sleep and time to do something for yourself! I'm glad Gage has so many people who love him and are able to help you out when they can. 
I completely understand about hating how you look, it's a struggle! I try to remember I didn't just gain weight, I carried a baby for 9 months and that is amazing and isn't going to just come off so easy- unfortunately! Gage is such a little cutie, thank you for sharing the pictures! He looks like a happy little guy. 
We got dh a tool set he'd been wanting (it was on major sale at lowes!) but I'm not sure what we are doing for the actual day! I hope your dh has a nice first Father's Day! 

Afm- L finally rolled both ways today! She had rolled tummy to back at (I think) 3ish months, but has mostly been rolling back to tummy lately. Today she finally rolled onto her tummy and then back onto her back, I was a little too excited haha. I hope she keeps it up so I don't have to keep flipping her when she gets frustrated. 
My mother ordered a skip hop activity jumper from Amazon and it came today. I put it together and L LOVES it, I don't think I've seen her like any other toy as much as she liked being in this thing! It was cute to watch. She's already a very curious and inquisitive thing which is how dh was/is. 
Is anyone doing anything fun this weekend? I had a datebox come in the mail, this one includes coffee to roast so I think we will do that tomorrow and hopefully go for a walk at a nearby park if it isn't too hot!


----------



## vrogers

Here's a picture of L in her new jumper! (Sorry for the sideways upload!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4199.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh bless her. Love the pics of gage too xx


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - that's too bad you only got one day of long naps from L. Isn't that just how it goes? I definitely haven't had an early bedtime from V again since either. 

How great that L loves her new activity jumper!! Woohoo! Cute pic of her. Thanks for sharing! 
That's great she is back to rolling both ways now. 

Well, Happy Father's Day to all of your Hubbies/partners! We aren't doing anything special, as DH has to work this afternoon (but thankfully he can do it from home). It's a quiet weekend on here. Hope that means everyone is having fun.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- right? I know I should just be thankful she sleeps well at night! 
Happy Father's Day to your dh! We aren't doing much here either. 
It is quiet here this weekend! 

L can now fit in her stroller without the car seat, we went to Walmart to grab food and near the end she started crying until I picked her up- then had to hold her while pushing the stroller ha! 
Hope everyone has had a restful (as much as I can be) weekend! Ready for 4th of July as that will be dh's next day off work


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you all had a nice weekend. We went out in the boat and then had a bbq for fathers day/OH birthday. 
We go on holiday on Thursday so I am busy tidying and packing. My 4yr old is sooo whiny at the moment unless she is getting her own way. Violet is currently asleep on the floor.


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies, haven't been on. Catching up now...

slammer- hope u have a lovely time in Ireland and that the kids are good for you :)
Yeah he only wakes once to eat, but wakes up a few more times of course, normally just seems to need a cuddle and then he goes back to sleep or some back patting.


midnight- V sounds like a dream baby. whereare you off to on holiday?

froggy- your trip to texas sounds lovely ,and it's great you got some date nights!
its also good that now your dh can help with bottles and do the nightshift sometimes, so glad you got a break. The pics are soo adorable, what a beautiful boy!
Got dh some socks and wee goodies for fathers day, and we all sat out in the garden, it was a glorious day yesterday.


vrogers- yah for L rolling both ways! what is a date box? didn't do much at the weekend, it's been really sunny weather here but we are still fasting so it is hard to take advantage of it. On saturday we did't fast cause dh and i had really sore heads so we headed to the park with Isa and had ice cream, that was a lovely walk.
L is soooo cute! i love the pic thank you for sharing!

lit- happy fathers day to your dh, hope you had a nice evening

afm- been an alright weekend. Saturday dh and i weren't fasting as we had really sore heads on the Friday. So we took Isa to the park, and had some ice cream. DH went out with my brothers and dad for food in the evening so didn't really see him as he got in quite late. I invited a couple of girlfriends over though so that was nice to catch up.
yesterday for fathers day i got dh a few wee bits, some socks (how exciting)etc and some nice chocolates. 
I have a presentation to do tomorrow at uni, in front of about 70 people. Feeling very nervous!


----------



## AliJo

Quick update. I'll try to catch up later. I work the next three days and worked the last two. I just have today off ugh.. 

Anyways, we've been sick with the stomach flu. I'm pretty sure T had it to some degree. He had some bad diapers that weren't normal and he was really fussy for the sitter yesterday. Only ate one bottle. Then yesterday I was super sick at work and it was a complete disaster! The other nurse had a family emergency so she was trying to leave. I was sick but I was managing, barely, but I was. Then the other nurse is a type 1 diabetic and her sugars dropped so low she passed out. Had to call 911. Got her back on her feet, but that was just horrible!! Then right after that calmed down I started throwing up and I couldn't stand at all to pass medications. It would be a couple of minutes in and I'd be throwing up or having diarrhea (TMI sorry). Anyways.. horrible day. Managed to get out 2 hours early and came home and just slept. Had DH call in because I knew I wouldn't be able to handle the boys. Well 11ish O started throwing up and was up and down all night doing that. Thankfully we're both on the mend. Hoping no one else goes through it. 

Things with the sitter are going okay. O is a lot for her. Her 2 year old is much calmer than O. Plus she has more of a routine with her kids and I've always gone with the flow. I don't see this being a long term solution. It's frustrating and I really don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## froggyfrog

Vrogers she is adorable!!!

Midnight sorry your 4yr old is having a hard time, good luck packing! I have found that having a baby to pack for is very time consuming lol. I had to make a list and check things off as I went. Where are you going?

Lit glad your dh was able to work fro home! A quiet weekend is a good weekend!!

Ali how awful!! I'm so sorry about your rough few days and I really hope you feel better and nobody else gets sick. That sounds like a nightmare day at work! Sorry that your childcare situation isn't working out as planned. I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason so I'm sure you will come to the perfect solution soon. I'm sure it's such a anxious process trying to find someone to trust your children with. I'm so thankful I'm able to stay home. I can't imagine your stress!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - thanks. How was your weekend? 

Ali - oh, goodness. That sounds like a horrible work shift, and it's so awful you all have the stomach flu AGAIN! You've had bad luck with sickness in 2017 so far! Glad you're all on the mend now. I really hope you don't get sick again for a LONG time! 

That is too bad O is too much for your babysitter and that your differences in parenting/routine is causing a strain. I honestly would just give it some time, as it takes quite a while for everyone to adjust to a new childcare arrangement. You might be right that it won't work out long term, especially if the babysitter isn't fully committed to making it work, but I would stay optimistic for now, because things really might improve soon! Good luck. 

Ally - how nice that you had some friends over! Sounds like a nice night. 

Midnight - that sounds very busy with getting ready for your holiday and having a whiny 4-year-old! I hope you have a very fun, relaxing holiday once all the preparations are over with! 

VRogers - oh my! That is unfortunate about having to carry L while pushing the stroller at the grocery store. I can certainly relate! It is quite challenging getting groceries with a baby, isn't it? I don't really manage it unless I'm just popping in for a few things. Lately my DH goes to get them for us. 

AFM - DH ended up working ALL afternoon and evening and missing supper at my parents' house to celebrate Father's Day. Sigh! Oh well. After dd1 went to bed, DH was very sick of working and convinced me to play a board game with him. It was fun! :) 

Today, we walked to the library and then the grocery store just to get a couple things. I pushed it a bit too long, and V ended up crying the whole way home. :(


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , I keep trying to get in here then something comes up !! I'll try and reply best I can .. Sorry in advance if I forget anyone x 

Lit/ sorry your DH is working long hours. I hate it when my oh finishes late, seems like such a long day.. It's a bit of a difficult one really, but when oh comes in I feel I need to let him rest with having a stressful job but at the same time id love him to take kids as im shatteref myself ! He does tend to take ds into garden to play but O is a bit fussy at that time so I tend to keep him with me. &#128547;... Glad you got to get out for a walk. I have a library down the road I keep saying im going to take the boys as not been for ages! The board game sounds fun, I bought monopoly a few minths back as I used to love playing it when i was younger. 

I'm with you and vrogers regarding shopping with little ones. I tend to go to one near my mums even though it's not really my preferred supermarket but she will watch O for me so it's just easier. I went tonight with O, ds and dragged my teenager as well to help. Ds was throwing all sorts in !! Thing is he tends to get away with it as I just want to get out lol.. I only went in for a small basket full today and ended up spending £70 ! lol.. I noticed teenager had sneaked a few things in as well.. Haha..

Vrogers / thanks for sharing pic.. She is adorable &#65039;xx ollie loves his jumperoo now. I'm glad L sleeps well at night for u :) 

As I was saying to lit, im the same shopping. We went for a walk the other evening and I ended up carrying O and pushing pram ! It's then we realise how big they are getting lol ..oh and think someone already asked but what's a date box ? 

Midnight / V sounds like such a good baby. I like how u keep saying she is asleep on the floor lol.. Always makes me smile when I read that.. Sounds very chilled ..does she just fall asleep on her own on the floor on a mat or something ? I wish O would lol .. The boat trips sound good. We love going to see seals. We go to donna nook every november with the boys. There was over 1000 pups last time. Worth a look if you have not been, not sure how far that would be for u :) hope u have a nice holiday. Can't remember if u said where u were going but have fun x 

Ally/ hope the presentation went ok, I was thinking of u today having to do it. I hated them at uni and just coinsedance my oh had a big one to do today as well so was hoping u both did ok! He got through it, it was to a load of top dogs that get paid lots for not a lot lol..but have an answer for everything .. U know the type ! 

Hope your fasting is going ok, hope Isa liking his new walker :) 

Froggy, thanks for sharing the pics of Gage, such a cutie and love the matching vests ! Texas sounded great fun, made me smile u getting drunk in the pool hall lol.. I wish ! Glad you got some quality time to relax x

Slammer , hope u are managing to get all sorted for your trip. I do like Ireland. Glad u managed to get some gifts sorted for the little ones over there. Jack sounds like he is doing really well. I do smile when I see u have ordered another carrier lol .. Ive got two and O kicks off in both. I think I'm gonna order a few ! Lol.. 
Jack doing the plank really made me lol .. My ollie Is just a little chunk i dont think he could if he tried &#128514;&#128514;..

Ali/ sorry u have not neen great / sounds awful! And work situation not good either. I am still a nurse but just do bank shifts now around my other job but the pressure full time staff are under over here is terrible.. U sound like u do a fab job x. Hope your boys are ok.. Sorry the childminder isn't going as planned. It's so stressful isn't it. I'm starting to think about when I return to work and not looking forward to it. O is getting really clingy and I think it's gojbg to be hard to leave him as he won't settle for anyone else at the min. Ive started taking him into my ds nursery as much as I can when I drop off and collect ds so it feels familiar to him. He looks freaked out though and clings onto me even now as it can be quite noisy even though it's not that busy. 
Hope u find something that u are happy with long term x

Newbie/ thanks for checking in. Glad u don't have long left in work. I'm sure you are ready for the break x


Update on us / We are doing ok, had a nice Father's Day, got oh a book made with him as a peppa pig character with O and ds also as characters, was funny to read. We went out for the day and weather was nice . Although i got burnt ! 

Ive bought annual passes to our local zoo and have started to use it once a week with ds and O, just a bit of mummy time and it's loverly. I let ds lead the way and we stop for snacks lol.. 

O doing good although I think he is the only baby on here that hasn't rolled yet, in either direction! It's like he can't be bothered, don't know what's going on there. Ive purposely started putting him down on the floor more when ds isn't around but even then he gets bored after 5 mins and wants picking up ! We will see how he gets on he will get there. 

He is in size 4 nappies and getting bit big for some of his 6/9 M clothes now, he is such a happy little thing and just cracks up at ds all the time it's hilarious. 

Night times are ok, it's just he won't settle for anyone but me. When I bf him I used to lay in bed with him and he would snuggle into feed. He now just want to do that all the time even though he is bottle fed. since the lighter nights he won't be left on his own in his cot. I know im setting myself up laying with him to get him to sleep but when ive spent time with baths and stories ect with ds it's just easier. I keep telling myself though im gonna have to try and stop. He will be rocked to sleep in his basket as we still have that in our room as well as cot but he wont fit in it next week he only has a few inch top n bottom left lol so goodness knows what im gonna do then &#128534;&#128534;.. 

I have booked us a few days away in Wales for August when oh son goes back to US so looking forward to that. 

Ds had his graduation pictures taken at nursery last week with his little cap and gown haha. Can't wait to see them. He has a teddy bears picnic at new school on Friday.. 

Teenager not doing too bad now, still lazy little *****. Exams finish this week. He is costing me a fortune and I can't afford it but that's the joys of kids I suppose.. I have big review meeting at his school on Thursday am ! And have to take O as have no sitter .. Should be fun ! 

Anyway hope u are all having nice day n I will try better to keep up ! X


----------



## slammerkin

Froggy - I'm so sorry BF went downhill. I'm glad you found relief in adding in formula. As long and Gage is happy and healthy you are doing a great job! 

Your trip to Texas sounds awesome! Gage is so cute! And sounds like a chunker!

Vrogers - yeah, the heat of a Moby is why I only used it once with DD and never again! Well, that and how annoying it was to try and get her into.

I think milk banks only give their milk to premature babies in hospitals. You could always look at Human Milk for Human Babies or Eets on Feets FB groups for donations. But L sounds like she's doing well on her formula at least!

I got a few versions of what's called a hip seat carrier and another buckle carrier similar to an Ergo. I am keeping one of the hip seat ones, and the other...called Mother Nest - it's actually more comfy than an Ergo and was only 40 bucks! It has a super wide waist strap all the way around so it puts less of a squeeze on my lower back. The hip seat one is actually an ingenious thing It has another super wide waist belt plus a foam seat that sticks out instead of just cloth. You can use it with the carrier/straps, or just detach the waist/seat portion and use that to sit the baby on your hip and take the strain off your arms if you're carrying them around the house or whatever. I really like it for that use...not so much for the full carrier use. 

Good for L rolling both ways! What a little cutie in her jumper! It's so handy when they enjoy something like that. I am missing our jumperoo while here in Ireland!

Midnight - hope you enjoy your holiday and get everything sorted!

Ally - sorry you have been feeling unwell. Funny that you bought DH socks, hehe. I have done that a few times as well. Hope your presentation went well! 

AliJo - ugh, sorry you have been sick too. And what a nightmare of a work shift. I hope everyone is feeling better. I hope your sitter can get into a groove with the boys and it will work out.

Literati - that sucks DH had to work so much and missed Father's day dinner. Glad you got some time together to play a game though. 

Boo to V crying the whole way home from your errands!

Apple - hehehe...I am out of control with the carriers, but I am happy with two that I bought so I think I am done for now. Really I just have an Amazon addiction!

Zoo trips sound fun! Sorry O has been clingy. My DD became scared of people at 5 months and never got better until like 2.5 years, lol. 

Trip to Wales sounds lovely!

AFM - well we made it to Ireland! Trip over to was long and stressful. DD was really nearly an angel actually, but still just hard to manage the two. We had a scare that DH might not get on the plane because he and DD were flying standby Jack and I had proper tickets. They said there was only one free seat and printed a ticket for DD, but made DH wait until the gate before confirming he could get on. Not gonna lie - I was in tears thinking of managing the flight by myself with the two. 

Long wait for luggage and long ride from the airport and DD got carsick at the end. But all has been good since we got settled. DD is having the time of her life with her grandparents and cousins. And it's great having some many people to hand Jack off to for a while, hehe. 

Oh, did take Jack to the doc on Fri and he had pink eye so got medicine for it and still doing drops, though it's pretty much cleared.

As I mentioned to vrogers I liked two of the carriers I bought. Definitely recommend the Mother Nest, and that ingenious little hip seat.

My back was in ruins from the travel, but did a yoga video today and felt better. Gonna try to keep doing it.

OK, past the time I should be in bed!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - haha, that was a great post but I'm afraid I'm going to forget to reply to so many things. 

Glad I'm not the only one who finds grocery shopping with the littles hard! That is great your mom will watch them for a bit for you to shop!!
Yeah, it is tough when our hubbies work long hours. DH doesn't usually give me a break without the kids (although he probably would if I asked), but I find it's just so nice having two sets of hands around rather than one. The adult conversation is so nice, and having him home means my dd1 has someone else to pester and follow around! Hehe. 
I don't think you're the only one whose baby isn't rolling? I could be wrong, but I think Jamie (Pompey's) isn't rolling both ways yet at least? Again, maybe I just missed it. I am sure O will get there in his own time. V doesn't really like to be put down for long either, but I'm sure when he's ready and motivated, he'll just do it! 
Sorry O won't settle for anyone but you at night. V has become insufferable at night. Ahhh well. It won't last forever...

VRogers - I am also wondering what a Date box is! Haha. 

AFM - so, Violet's sleep has hit an all-time low. She now needs to comfort suck constantly for the ENTIRE night. She won't even go more than 10-15 minutes without needing to comfort suck (on ME). She never seems to get in a deep enough sleep. It's possible she goes a couple hours in the very middle of the night that I don't notice (I don't bother looking at the clock all through the night), but she certainly won't settle for the first few or last few hours of the night ever! She will not take a soother, and she won't be bounced, rocked, or anything. It is boob or nothing! I'm not looking for advice - this is just how things are. So frustrating! Even dd1 could last 20 minutes at least. Why not V!? Ugh. I'm not TOO tired, but I don't feel well rested ever, and my sleep feels SO light and annoying.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - we posted at the same time. Glad you made it safely to Ireland and that your DH was able to make it on the plane! I wouldn't have been able to handle the idea of 2 by myself on a plane either. That's good dd did okay but too bad she got motion sick at the end. How did Jack handle it? 
Yay for having lots of family around to hold Jack and whatnot! Hope you have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Apple111

Slammer / glad u got to Ireland ok. Thank goodness your dh managed to get on the plane. I think I would have freaked out at the thought of two to care for.. Hope jacks eye improves. Have a loverly time. Hope u get chance to relax x 

Lit/ oh no u must be so tired with the broken sleep. You are definately a nice and Cosey mummy lol.. As I said in my last post ollie is getting clingy but I just think it won't last forever , just until he is about 10 ..lol .. Not long to go haha...my older boys won't come near me now unless they want something !


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So sorry you are so tired lit. I really hope you get relief soon.

Good job you all made it to Ireland and DH got on the plane. Hope your back eases xxx


----------



## vrogers

Ally- date box is a monthly subscription box (although I've only done the 'pay for one box at a time' option) that comes with items for a date, like this one with coffee to roast). 
Ice cream at the park sounds fun! May try something like that this weekend, it gets soo hot here. 
I hope the presentation went well, I would be nervous too! Am horrible with public speaking. 

Ali- oh no I'm sorry you've been sick! How frustrating about the childcare. Maybe it's one of those things that will just take time for the sitter to get used to and figure out a rythym that works for everyone. If not though, I hope you find something that works out even better! 

Literati- my dh is usually the one that does grocery runs while I stay with baby too! Just easier that way for sure. 
That sucks dh missed the Father's Day dinner but the board game sounds fun! We love those here too. 
Poor V, it seems like any time we go out we end up having the same thing happen. 
See answer to apple or ally on date box haha probably easier that way. 
Oh no I'm sorry about the horrible sleep! You're a good mama, I hope it's just a phase and settles out soon so you can get some rest too. 

Apple- right! She's on the smaller side but when I have to carry her and push the stroller at the same time she def doesn't feel that way haha
(In case you don't see my previous answer!) Date box is a monthly subscription box that comes with items for a date, like this one for coffee roasting. It's fun in my opinion to do every now and then but just don't have the extra money to do every month! 
Glad you all had a nice Father's Day other than getting burnt! We are having the same issues with sleep, we have a rock n play for L because that's the only place we could get her to sleep and she likes to be rocked. I'm not sure what we will do in the next month or two when she starts getting too long for it! I get worried that she has to be rocked to sleep but try to remember surely she won't need me to follow her to college and rock her there haha
Trip in august sounds fun, at least there's something to look forward to! 

Slammer- that's what I thought, and I would definitely feel bad taking milk that could go to a premie baby who needs it more. 
The mother nest carrier sounds interesting! I've used the ergo more and it does get quite uncomfortable after a time. 
We are taking a trip next week and I will definitely miss the jumper! 
So glad everyone was able to make it on the plane and you are enjoying Ireland! I'm sure it is nice to have people entertain the kids and get a little break. 

Afm- we leave Monday to go to New Orleans (like we did in September) for dh's work class. The trip in sept. Was easier because it was just the two of us and now we will have the baby, so while dh is in his class during the day I will be in the hotel with the baby. I'm not sure what all we can fit in the car to bring, probably will need a play mat and maybe the mama roo. I'm nervous about the 4-5 hour trip in the car. Hoping we can do the zoo or aquarium and of course dh and I will get beignets!


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies

ali- hope you are feeling better soon! sounds so stressful and hope things get sorted with childcare!

lit- what a shame your dh missed his fathers day supper. But its nice you both got to play a board game together :)
i'm so sorry V is comfort sucking so much, i hope it's a very short lived phase! i think apple put it perfectly, you must be such a cosy warm mumma that V doesn't want to leave. 



apple- talk went well, was fine. I'm always nervous beforehand, but once i start talking im ok normally. Glad ur oh's presentation went well too. 
Isa only settles for me at night time too. hope review meeting goes well on Thursday.
Wales sounds lovely!

slammer- glad you all got there safely, and that your dh managed to get on. Lovely that your dd is having the best time with all the family, how lovely :) its always good to have people to pass jack over to aswell 

vrogers- ah that is a nice idea! date box. i wonder if there is something similar here.
Hope your trip goes well! 

afm- well i need some advice. Isa has teeth coming, we can see little white bits under his gum. He has been superfussy the last couple of days and randomly starts screaming. He won't finish bottles or eat all his food. Been rough... not gonna lie.
those who have more than 1 baby- how long from seeing white under gums to teeth popping out? i hope it is soon! poor wee soul.

Not much else to report, just been busy . The fasting is nearly over and then it is Eid, really looking forward to that.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - thanks. I guess I am a very warm, cozy mama indeed! :p Even to my detriment haha. 
I would say it really depends for the teeth coming in. No 2 kids are the same. Hopefully if there is white you can see, it will only be a week or two? But tbh the pesky things can sometimes go in and out and bug them for ages. :( Teething is SO not fun! Hugs! I hope the pain doesn't last long. 

VRogers - that sounds like a fun trip to New Orleans! I understand being nervous for the long car trip, but I hope it goes well for you. Hopefully you can keep L entertained at the hotel all day. It'll be great if you can go to the zoo and aquarium! 
Oh, nice! What are some of your fave board games? I feel like you and I share a lot of similar interests (similar shows, movies, etc!). 
The date box sounds like a cool idea! :) 

Midnight - thanks! 

Apple - haha that's right - the clingy stage really won't last forever. :) You have all the perspective with such a broad age range with your children. It is also quite nice being so needed, even if it can be draining. 

AFM - it is a rainy, gloomy day today and I barely made it out of bed to my exercise class this morning. I did end up going, and I'm glad I did. My sister wasn't up for a visit today, so I got some McD's breakfast and coffee on the way home, and dd1 and I are cuddled up on the couch just watching some tv today (Violet is sleeping on me). I don't mind a sleepy, lazy day once in a while. My DH is working some very long days again this week, but hopefully this weekend we can get some quality time in. 

Hope all are doing well. Slammer and Ali - hope work is going ok.


----------



## froggyfrog

lit how nice your grocery store is in walking distance. Sorry that v was upset your whole walk home though! Your cuddle day sounds amazing and cozy. Question, how do you manage to keep the house with such a clingy baby? I find that most of my days are hurry up and clean so that something gets done before Gage needs me again. It is getting a bit easier the older he gets though. 

Apple Gage won't settle for anyone but me either. He has to be absolutely exhausted in order for someone else to get him to sleep. He just laughs at dh when he tries to put him down. Gage can roll, I have seen him do both ways, but just won't. He will get into his side and just stay there. He has no desire to move from that position lol.


----------



## froggyfrog

Slammer thank you, it was a really hard thing to do. I cried twice the first day he got formula. I felt like some how I had failed him. What a relief that your dh got to board the plane, I would have been so upset too. I can't imagine. Glad the trip went fairly easy besides dd getting car sick, poor thing. I hope your having a good time!! 

Vrogers your trip sounds fun! Having been in the car with Gage for around 5-6 hours I would say to bring lots of toys and only show one at a time to keep her attention. It's tough, especially when they don't like the car! 

Ally sorry about the teeth, I'm constantly checking Gage for teeth now! 

Afm, I got my first AF. Really sucks. My supply dipped a bit from it but seems on it's way back again. I'm also sick. Have some chest congestion and a really bad sore throat. Gage has a bit of a cough but it's not bad. I started giving him some Zarbees, someone I know swears by it. It's all natural and seems to be helping him. I'm with y'all with grocery shopping being stressful. I feel like I'm going on some sort of mission with the way I have to prepare haha. I find putting him in the moby works best for both of us.


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - oh, well, for one, my house is never quite as clean as I would like it to be! I have to let some things go. However, I do manage to get quite a bit done while she is in the Ergo napping, or in the brief moments that she'll let me put her down while awake. I can also get a bit of tidying done one-handed while carrying her around awake and she is usually content since she is still in my arms! The mad rush to clean up before she has to be held again sounds about right! It's not easy keeping up with the house with a baby, so try not to sweat it too much! Sounds like you're doing a great job. 

So sorry you have that awful AF already, and that you're sick as well! That sounds terrible. I hope you heal up quickly. Hugs.


----------



## AliJo

Well.. I had a whole post typed up and I deleted it.. ugh!!

I'll try to catch up.. again.. it won't be as good, though. 

Froggy - So sorry about AF, especially being sick on top of it! I really hope that stuff helps Gage. Love the picture!

Lite - I'm really glad you're sticking to the exercise classes! I bet they're helping you. I love lazy days, but I never feel like I have a lazy day. 

Vrogers - I hope you enjoy New Orleans. I have family down there. The ride might be so bad. Hopefully L sleeps! We plan trips so we're driving in the night so they're more likely to sleep. 

Ally - It's hard to say, but give him lots of things to chew on it. It'll make the process faster by breaking them through more. If he's fussy chewing try a frozen teether to help numb his gums. O was a breeze when it came to teething. I can only hope T is the same!


Sorry really not a great catch up. Making it quick. 


AFM - So my sitter backed out, like I suspected. Meeting with someone else so we'll see how that goes. She's an older lady that's been doing child care for a long while, so we'll see. I'm cursed, I just know it. My children were too much for her. Ugh.. I like her as a person, but it is what it is. 

We all have been sick. O got sick the night I was sick. DH was up with him all night with him throwing up. Next day he didn't throw up till noon. He threw up with no warning. Right. Onto. T's. Face. Completely covered it in thick puke. Thankfully I was right there and saved him best I could and gave him an emergency bath.

I've been working what feels like every day. Some days are only 4 hours, but I'm so sick of going in all the time. Thankfully those end next month. So glad. 

T is army crawling. Using his arms to pull himself and his feet to propel. He makes it several feet in no time. He can sit for short periods without support. He's trying so hard to sit himself up. I don't think it will be long. He gets up on his elbow and tries to pull himself up to a sitting position from the side. He's not been too interested in food since he's been sick. He use to down a whole 2.5 oz container and now I can't hardly get him to eat half. Hopefully he starts to show interest again soon. 

His sleep is also been pretty bad. Been fighting naps really bad, too. 

Anyways.. kind of a run down. I'm feeling emotionally drained from this whole childcare thing. I felt good with the sitter we had, but of course it didn't work out. I've almost cried so many times today it's not even funny. 

Time to try and get O to bed. It's late and of course he doesn't seem tired. Maybe I should get a routine.. I don't know.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- obviously no advice here but I hope Isa feels better soon! That's gotta be rough on both of you. 

Literati- I have noticed that too! We have monopoly, life, clue, and apples to apples here (I guess that's probably more of a card game) but I'm always up for ANY board game! My little bro and I played a lot with my dad (like mouse trap) growing up so I have good memories! What games do you guys like? 
Lazy days are good to have, especially when it's gloomy weather. 
Also, Mcds has really good coffee! 

Froggy- thank you for the car ride advice! I have a few toys I keep for in the car but will be adding more definitely. 
I'm sorry about AF! I got mine in February, the first one (for me anyway) after baby was rough! I hope you both feel better quick! 

Ali- I love New Orleans, it's one of my fav places to go! Night driving is definitely a good idea. I'm worried about how she'll nap when it's bright but don't really want to put a blanket over her seat in case she can't breathe. Hopefully she falls asleep to the moving of the car! 
Oh no I'm sorry your sitter backed out, I was hoping she'd work out. Maybe the older lady will work out, they seem to be the best with kids. Is she keeping just your kids or others as well? 
Also sorry everyone has been so sick. I've learned how much worse it is to be sick when you're a parent, I can't imagine also taking care of sick little ones! 
T seems pretty advanced, trying to crawl and sit up. Can't believe how soon our babies will be mobile, it really is amazing to see how fast they grow and develop! 
You sound like you need a break, I know easier said than done though. I'm sorry things are rough with work and childcare and sleep, I really hope you catch a break soon! :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. We arrived in Cornwall safe. We left at 3am and arrived not long after 10am? Kids were absolutely fine. Actually vi didn't even whinge once but my 13yr old did about my 'rubbish music' and asking for snacks constantly. We have done lots of walking and surfing. Today the 2 little ones were looked after but FIL and step MIL and we went to a water park. It is now 9.45pm and just done a beach walk. Vi slept in back carry sling. I just slid her out onto the bed lol xxx


----------



## newbie2013

Sounds like many of us are having our summer holidays right now! In about 23 hours, I'll be starting my traveling to get home for a few weeks. It will take me about 26 hours door to door, maybe a bit more. I'm super stressed about the flight. The longest leg is 14 hours! Can't wait to see my family. I'm pleased I'll be able to hang Z to them and sleep for a while! I'll try to reply to everyone once I've settled in at my mum's.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, 

Ally/I remember ds showing little teeth through his gums for a while before they cut through, a few weeks. Like others said giving him lots to chew on will help cut them through. Ds also was quite unwell when they started coming through properly. He also had burning cheeks and loose poos. Calpol def helped. My mum sent me a link about giving babies frozen breast/ milk like a lolly I think not sure on it myself. 
Glad the talk went ok :) 

Slammer, hope Ireland going ok and that u r getting some chill time. X 

Vroggrs, L sounds like she is doing great . U r right they grow and learn so fast. Hope your trip goes well and car journey goes ok. 

Midnight / glad you got to cornwall ok. Ur teenager sounds like mine lol.. and little V chilled as ever ! Ha x have fab time surfing sounds great fun. Hope You get good weather. X

Ali, can't believe how Ill you have all been poor you and poor babies x hope it's gone for good soon . Sorry about the sitter, hope you get something sorted soon. Hope you get a break from work soon you sound like you need one &#65039;xx yay go T !! Trying to sit up and crawl ! Ha 

Froggy/ Gage sounds like he is doing really well :) sorry u got af ! Hope u r feeling better soon. Ive been getting afs a while now as on pill. 1st was horrible x

Lit/ like how u went to exercise class then to
Mcds and got a breakfadt lol .. That Made me smile hehe, that's what Id do. 

Newbie / wow that's a long journey ! Hope it goes ok x be good to hand Z over and you get a little break x 

Nothing much to report here. O doing ok. We went to Visit family yesterday. Had good chat with eldest in car. Think im bit run down keep
Getting lots of mouth ulcers which are annoying me. I keep falling asleep typing this so will get off for now as don't want to lose the post! I'll update propely tomorrow x


----------



## Ally2015

froggy- annoying about AF! Hope you are feeling better soon, not good having AF and feeling unwell. 

ali- thanks- have been giving him cold teethers, which definitely helps and soothes him. 
sorry sitter backed out, and that you haven't been feeling so well. Sorry about t's bad sleep just now and him fighting naps. Isa is also sitting up for periods at a time, won't be long. He is trying to crawl but not there yet, he propels himself forward etc sometimes but most of the time he is lazy and just lies on the floor.

midnight- enjoy cornwall!

newbie- that is a lot of travelling, hope it goes well and baby z is good for you. 

apple- i've had a couple of mouth ulcers too, think i am feeling but run down also :(
look forward to update.

afm- well we had eid yesterday, to celebrate the end of fasting. That was nice, Isa's first eid! spent the day with parents and aunts, had nice big lunch together. DH bought a dartboard so we were all playing it, was good fun.
DH surprised me with a little bracelet as an eid gift which was nice, and i got him tickets to a gig.
Isa, ah my poor boy, so fussy right now with his teeth. Restless at night and napping badly during day. I really hope his teeth come in soon!! 
DH and I go away on a 3 night trip in a couple of weeks, really looking forward to it and just getting away. Its a 4 hour scenic drive to the highlands, excited about that too.


----------



## Ally2015

Thought I would post a wee pic. He was sitting up himself here too:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0616.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Angel5000

Hi everyone! Okay I know it's been ages! I'm so sorry. I've been reading occassionally when I get an email update but my life has been so insanely hectic! The last few weeks of the school year were really rough on me. I was going in early and staying late every day because my sub royally messed things up. I had kids who were making 30-40% before I left who suddenly had A's in the class (and I couldn't do anything about that), and then I had kids who were A/B students and were suddenly making C's and D's because they struggled with her teaching style and they weren't willing to cheat. A bunch of kids openly admitted to me after I came back that they had good grades because she didn't stop them from cheating. :growlmad: And then, worst of all, I had a set of seniors who were about to not graduate because of my course! They had C's before I left and were wroking so hard to keep their grades up and suddenly they were failing with a 30%!! Ugh. I stayed after school every day for 90 minutes to work wiht those kids to get them to relearn the material and retake all the tests from earlier in the semester so I could get them up to standard. I just could not justify letting a senior not graduate because I had a sub. :growlmad: :dohh: 

Anyway, sorry that was a rant! That's why I hvaen't been around. By the time I got home I had time to put Melody down for her late afternoon nap, spend an hour or so with her, then feed her, bath time, story and bedtime routine and then once she was in bed I Had grading/planning/etc and what-not to do because I was spending my prep time at work pumping and could only do so much work. Bah. I'm finally on summer break and can spend time with Melody and hopefully keep up here better. <3 


As for us, Melody is doing well. She has started rolling like crazy, she's getting onto her hands and knees occasionally but then face plants (it's pretty hilarious) and she's curious about everything! Oh and she LOVES food. Doctor said we could start solids at 5 months, I started a couple weeks earlier when she started diving for my spoon when I would eat and every time she saw me pick up my spoon she'd start to open her mouth and lean toward it! :wacko: So I decdied to let her try. She loves oatmeal, bananas, sweet potato, applesauce, pears, and prunes. She's iffy about the peas and tolerates butternut squash. lol. But last night she would eat the peas as long as she saw some prunes on the spoon with them (even if it was just the tiniest bit). :dohh: silly girl! :haha: 

My only worry is that I Think she's getting constipated. So I haven't been using oatmeal the last couple days and sticking with pears, prunes, and green veggies (peas are what I recently introduced) to see if that helps. Is anyone else having issues with constipation and food? 

We're still BF but I'm starting to wean her to formula slowly during the day (she already was taking a bottle while I was at work, but was drinking breastmilk I pumped). I need to be done pumping by next school year, they have my schedule set up so I don't get a period prep until after lunch and there's no way I'd be able to adequately keep up pumping. Plus, it makes it really hard to do my copies and other work. So I'm moving to formula during the day but will try to keep BF for evening/bedtime up through a year. I'll see how long I can keep it up. 


Okay, so I'm going to try and read back some and post some replies. But for now M just woke up from her nap and I need to feed her. :thumbup:


----------



## AliJo

Well, as of right now I have 3 interviews set up. I think I have a feeling of which I'm going to go with. She was one that was recommended to me by a coworker. I may set up more if nothing feels right. So stressed over it all. I feel bad because O keeps asking for the sitter and her oldest son. 

T has almost sat up all by himself multiple times!! He can sit a really long time without support. He's being difficult. He gets angry and wants picked up then he's scrambling to get out of my arms to get to something he sees. I put him down and he goes for it. Then he gets angry again. He's so ready to be on the go more than he already is. His army crawl is very efficient. He moves really fast. 

Angel - Oh my gosh!! I can't believe a sub dropped your class so hard. You're amazing for helping all the kids out so they could graduate and so they could get back to where they were! That has to be incredibly stressful. Thank you for being an amazing teacher! Teachers don't get enough credit! 

With O I did have some issues with constipation. Definitely stay away from the binding foods for awhile. Once she starts to become more regular make sure to slowly add back in the binding foods and break them up really well with the ones that make it easy to go. 

Ally - Look at all that hair!! I wish T had a full thick head of hair like that already! I shouldn't complain. He does have a lot and he'll have a thick head of hair come his first birthday. It doesn't look like as much as O had at this age, but mainly because his hair is lighter color. 

Apple - Ow, mouth ulcers are no fun. Hardly anything you can do for them either. 

Newbie - Wish I could have a summer holiday haha.. nope. We may take a quick trip down a little ways south to see the solar eclipse at totality. That'll be all we do. Enjoy your trip!! I hope you do get to nap! I think I'd be too busy to nap on a vacation/visitation. 

Midnight - Great that the kids did well! Enjoy Cornwell!! 

Vrogers- Definitely no break in sight! That's just how my world turns. 

T definitely doesn't want to slow down and only wants to speed up. He is advanced especially in the physical fields. O was the same. He is a little jabber mouth as well! Ba, da, ga, ma sounds all have come from him so I'm hoping he'll talk much much sooner than O! 

The older lady would have multiple I think. I have 3 interviews set up now. Two older ladies and one who is 17. She's been watching kids for a long time and her mother had a daycare so I figured I'd see how she is. I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with the one that I had been recommended as long as her home is safe and smoke free. I do think on the weekends it'll generally be just my boys. Which I'm happy and sad about. I want O to have others to play with.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just On bed beside O getting him to sleep so thought id pop on. 

Ally/ what a little cutie. Beautiful hair. Glad you enjoyed Eid. Loverly that you and DH got each other gifts. Sounds like a really fun day. Is Eid just for one day? Hope Isa gets his teeth through soon bless him x 

Angel/ wow !! u deserve a medal. !!! &#127942;So nice to hear what u did for your kids to get them through. It really can be life changing getting those exams and thats down to people like u &#65039;xx sorry the other person let them down ! Hope you enjoy your summer break and time with M. I don't blame you for stopping pumping u have done great doing it so long x 

Ali / oh i do hope you get someone u r happy with. What a nightmare for you. Hope u r feeling better x T sounds funny doing his little army crawl ha.. Ollie still not rolled lol ..T is doing army crawls and slammers little little jack is doing the plank bless him ha. Ollie is just chilling and chucking his toys haha...

I was literally falling asleep tying last night but just had no time at all earlier in the day to get on here. We are doing ok, O gets so much attention when we are out as he is constantly just doing big gummy smiles at everyone lol.. Such a cutie.. He isn't really a winey baby just get a bit fussy when he is bored.. So we have a little curcuit he goes round to keep him entertained lol .. Jumperoo, playpen, pram, bouncy chair? And mummy cuddles between. He does about 20 mins in each then gets bored unless being carried which he seems to be a lot lately. solids going well, 2 to 3 meals a day now. Mainly rice and porridge with veg in or fruit. 
Ive decided to try and earn a little extra cash to try and build up a little pot for xmas. I used to Sell baby hampers on Amazon but stopped as my nhs and private work kept me busy but I'm going to try and start up again just not sure what yet lol ..4 boys cost a lot and get more expensive the older they get !! 

Me and O went on a little play date with my friend anx her little girl who is a few weeks older today. It was loverly , we met in park had coffee then went for a walk in he nice weather and had a catch up. 

We are looking St getting O christened next month. We r meeting with vicker in couple of weeks. We are having our older children as God parents :) my of has older children as well. So O will have his two big bros and big sister all in 20,s as God parents. 

Had bit of an achievement with ds ( 4 Yr old) today. He is a really fussy eater and until last week was on packed lunch at nursery. This week I tried him oh hot meals as they take him over to his new school for September now at lunches to get him used to It. The nursery staff made few comments not really negative but just comments about him being fussy. They told me last week that they were quite firm, not shouting or anything with him and he had few tears but encouraged him to try one bite. I wasn't happy about that tears but he actually ate a full bowl of pasta and was really pleased with himself. Tonight with us he ate broccoli and at nursery had tried different fruits. We were amazed. He had a little sticker chat that his key worker made him so he proudly put himself a sticker on for eating his broccoli !! Ha x 

Anyway O flat out now better get down to see oh as i hardly see him as it is ! 
Hope u are all well. 

Slammer / midnight/ newbie hope Trips all going ok !


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - wow, sounds like T is doing a lot already. He's quite an over achiever! Haha. Violet is *backwards* army crawling now. I know just backwards, but she is only 4 months still so I was impressed! She isn't able to sit up like my dd1 could by this point, but she is more mobile/stronger at getting her chest and tummy off the ground. Interesting the different things they are talented in ahha. 
So sorry your childcare didn't work out. Sounds like she wasn't really experienced enough with watching other people's kids. I really hope one of these 3 you're interviewing turns out to be the perfect arrangement. 

Apple - haha, yeah, I am bad for grabbing a coffee or something after my class, but whatever! Gotta live a little. Since starting the 30 Day Shred I have lost 2 lb, though! 
Haha, that's funny you have a little circuit going to keep O entertained! Glad that's working well. I am not able to put Violet down nearly that much. I put her in her exersaucer for 20 minutes per day while I'm doing my workout, but she is mostly fussing in it within 5-10 minutes and I'm constantly getting dd1 to hand her things and pop her soother in her mouth. Other than that, she maybe gets put down for 3-5 minutes here or there while I quickly use the washroom! These babies are hard work. Violet is the same with giving people so many huge smiles constantly. She is SUCH a smiley baby, and I love it! 

Midnight - glad the holiday is going so well! Sounds fun and relaxing. 

Newbie - oh goodness, that's a very long journey! Best of luck to you and hope it goes ok. 

Ally - that will be wonderful to take that holiday in a couple weeks! How nice to celebrate Isa's first Eid! Really cute pic! 

Angel - oh wow, being back at work sounds so stressful! I can't believe the sub ruined your class so much! Sounds like you're an extremely dedicated teacher, and your students are lucky to have you. 

VRogers - Haha, totally. I enjoy buzz word, like minds, Dutch blitz, the resistance, catch phrase, and some other part games as long as they don't involve charades. However, I also like board games like you mentioned - Life, Careers, etc etc but I find that my DH only likes party games so that's what we generally do. 
How is sweet L doing?

Slammer - hope your Ireland trip is going well! 

AFM - been fairly busy lately, and when dd1 is in bed, DH and I have been binge watching Scandal on Netflix so I haven't had as many chances to get on! :haha: 

We've been taking lots of little walks to the park and whatnot. I haven't felt like socializing much lately, so not as many play dates, although my one friend and I took the kids to an indoor playground (soft play, I think they're called some places) last week, which was amazing because the kids left us alone the whole time and we didn't have to clean anything up after! 

On the weekend, my DH and I took the kids to a small carnival and let dd1 go on some rides for the very first time in her life! That was quite fun. :) 

Violet is so smiley and sweet, and I find 4 months has been a really good age for her, minus the need to comfort suck for the entire night. I do enjoy our cuddles though, and I'll miss them when they're gone. She is "backwards army crawling" if that's even a thing, and it won't be long before she figures out going forwards. She's always been ridiculously mobile for her age, so I'm curious when she'll start properly crawling! 
I find I can no longer get cute pics of dd1 holding Violet because Violet moves too much so it has become unsafe.


----------



## newbie2013

Quick post... First leg of my journey done. A short flight but Z slept while feeding at take off and didn't wake up until after landing. What a dream start to his travelling life! Next flight is 14 hours so I doubt I'll bet so happy after that!


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ little V army crawling lol sounds really cute ha, bless her sounds like she will be off soon! Then the fun will start lol....Sounds nice sat watching Netflix, my oh just isn't really interested In watching stuff like that ..or rather he always falls asleep ! does my head in really. X 

Newbie/ glad first part went ok, hope next part is ok x 

We are suppose to be having a mummy day today with ds , we normally go to zoo but weather rubbish so having a cleaning house day , watching films between ollie cuddles and sleeps. Ive decided to try and do my exercise video every day for next few weeks , little inspiration from you lit ! Lol only time I know I won't be able to is when ds goes in for operation early July ð but going to try most of other days. I'm terrible at picking at sweet things lately ! So hoing it will give me a boost! 

Hope u all have a nice day x


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - so glad the first leg of the journey went well! 14 hours is a very long flight, but I hope you make it through still smiling! Good luck! 

Apple - glad I could offer some inspiration. ;) Hope you enjoy the daily exercise! I find it has become a habit and I actually look forward to it and always feel better afterward! 

Sorry you couldn't go to the zoo for your mommy day! Sounds nice watching some movies and getting some cleaning done! 
I am quite tempted by sweets lately too. I have to let myself have something small every day, or I would just binge. 
That's too bad your oh won't watch shows with you in the evening. We honestly never had time before, as DH would always fall asleep putting dd1 to bed, but now that she falls asleep on her own, DH comes upstairs and we are actually able to get an hour or two together! It has been a welcome change. 

AFM - my day has had a rocky start. Dd1 cried non stop when she woke up and ended up waking Vi up for the day an hour early, which will throw off her whole nap routine (not that she has one, but she'll likely need an extra nap now, which I hate). Then discovered DH hasn't fixed the downstairs toilet yet so we only have one washroom (which is fine, but still annoying it isn't fixed). Then came upstairs to discover I most likely have an eye infection, so I now have to drag both girls to the eye doctor this morning. I'll also have to buy new mascara and whatnot, which is always so annoying and expensive! Let's hope the day improves somewhat...

Sweet Violet is 5 months old today. How did that happen?


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, my eye is not infected but it is a bit inflamed and needs drops for a couple days. Stopped at the pharmacy for my Rx and dd1 decided to be the worst child in the world and just ran through all the aisles laughing the entire time. Wouldn't listen to me at all. Cashier had to watch Violet like 5 times while I ran and grabbed dd1, but every time she would just escape me and run away again. I was so exasperated by the end! I wish I could just nap now.


----------



## Apple111

Oh no lit what a nightmare ð.. They are monkeys at times aren't they !! Glad your eye isn't infected and hope u got a little rest after ! X. 

Happy 5 months little Violet !! ï¸xx :) where does the time go ! I actually saw a countdown to christmas on facebook today !! Noooo !! ðð


----------



## AliJo

Lite - O would have been doing the same thing as DD1. If he's not in a cart or something it's game over. Glad it isn't infected and hope the drops help you feel better quickly. 

I'm sorry your DD1 woke up so fussy. I have those days at times. Since you don't have an infection at least you don't have to get new make up, right? I'm horrible with make up.. I don't even know how to use most of it haha.. so I just do everyone a favor and not wear make up. 

Yay for V being 5 months!! All of our babies are getting so big! 

Yes, I love seeing the differences. This time around T is very much more talkative. O talked a lot, but T has a lot more sounds than O did at this age. 

She wasn't. Plus she's use to a calm household I think. Although her son got excited with O he was much more calmer. I guess he doesn't really throw fits or anything anymore. He's 6 months younger than O. I really wonder how it's possible or if I'm just doing it wrong? :haha: Seriously, though. If her second follows that I'll be surprised. I kind of want her to have a view into a crazy life of 2s and 3s haha. Plus she has a soft heart. I think I could handle more children if they weren't my own. It's different. 

Apple - Sorry you weren't able to go to the zoo, but hopefully you enjoyed your day anyways!

Newbie - Glad you're off to a great start! Hopefully it continued to be good. Either way it's great that part of it was good! 

AFM - T sat up all on his own!!!! I had him down on the ground and he was laying down playing with a toy. Well, I was talking to DH and I look back at him and he's sitting up playing with a toy. It took me a second to realize what changed. I asked DH if he sat him up, which I knew he didn't because I was just talking to him. So we cheered him on and he gave us a big gummy smile then continued to play with his toy. Haven't seen him do it again, but I know how he did because he almost sits himself up that way all the time. 

Okay, he just sat himself up again.. and I missed it.. again!

Have to work today for a few hours. I work the 4th.. and the 5th.. so I don't see how I'm going to enjoy it at all. It's irritating.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - my dd1 is quite the same with always having to be put in the cart so she doesn't escape. Unfortunately, there are no carts at the pharmacy, so I had no choice. Never again!! I feel more justified now in always just getting my DH to pick up my prescriptions on the way home from work. 

That's seriously impressive that T isn't just SITTING by himself, but that he actually sat himself up! After my dd1 could sit by herself, she still took months to be able to get herself there on her own! I am impressed. Didn't even know it was possible at this age! 

Yes, you're right, I don't have to get new make up now (I don't think), so that's a relief. I am terrible at putting on make up as well. I have no clue about how to make it look good. I basically just wear mascara always, with nothing else unless it's a special occasion. Without mascara I just look too blah though. 

Apple - thank you! I didn't get to rest. Yesterday was quite an exhausting day, and dd1 continued to push her boundaries all day. Oh well - we made it through somehow. 

AFM - dd1 stopped her short little stint of STTN. She is still falling asleep on her own (yay!) but she is waking up 4-6 times per night on average. Last night she woke up 5 times over the course of an HOUR, so DH finally just brought her to our bed and somehow the 4 of us ALL squeezed onto a queen mattress together. I didn't fall asleep again until DH left for work.


----------



## Angel5000

Yesterday was so odd (in a good way)! Melody went down the night before around 7pm, as usual, woke up around 9pm and then slept straight until 2am, woke for only a few minutes and then didn't get up until 6:30am. So I had a pretty good night of sleep. Then today at her morning nap she slept 2.5 hours!! I figured it was a fluke, but at her next nap she slept another 2 hours! :wacko: Her naps are still usually 45min - 1 hour long so I was in shock. It would be wonderful if she was finally starting to nap longer. Of course, it messed up the rest of my evening so I ended up putting her to bed at 6pm instead of 7 (and that was stretching it because she was already really tired by then) and then she was up at 4am this morning. After 30 minutse of trying she wasn't going back to sleep. :nope: Luckily I was able to put her in bed with me and I fell back asleep and when I Woke up at 6 she was asleep, so she must have fallen back asleep at some point. And todays naps have not been as successful. blah. But at least I had one really good day yesterday. lol

And Oh My, I'm so excited! I decided to invest in a Lillebaby carrier (so expensive, but SO worth it!). My Mei Tei and Moby Wrap just weren't cutting it anymore - my back hurts too much and it's to hot. My Lillebaby arrived a couple days ago and I was able to try it out, and I am IN LOVE! :cloud9: So comfortable, so much cooler than my Mei Tei, and so easy to walk with. Plus it has a lumbar support, helps so much. And Melody seems to really like it too, a big plus. :)


Ali - That's awesome that T managed to sit up by himself!! M can support herself sitting for several minutes as long as I put her into hte sitting position. But then she gets overenthusiastic reaching for something, loses balance, falls, and then starts to cry. :dohh: I'm picturing T doing an army crawl and it's pretty adorable! I can't wait until M starts moving. Right now she tries to move and ends up going backwards, and gets really mad because she's getting further from the destination she's headed for. :haha: 

As for my class, yeah, the sub dropped it hard core. And she talks about how the kids loved her and how great she did. :nope: They loved her because their grades skyrocketed .... except of course my 2 seniors. ugh. But I'm so glad they graduated. I'm so proud of those kids. And thanks. We don't get enough credit, I even had a couple parents send me nasty emails at the end of the semester (the last two days of the year) chewing me out for not having better communication with them during the semester about their kids grades....and when I pointed out that I was on maternity leave one parent actually accused me of "playing the victim". :dohh: But at least my seniors were super appreciative of my extra help. :)

Thanks for the tip about food. I'll stick with non-binding foods for now and slowly reintroduce others. 





Apple - Thanks. <3 It helps to be appreciated every now and then. The one senior girl brought me a bouquet of flowers on her last day to thank me for everything. Made it all worth while. 

I tend to do the same thing with M - rotate through her stuff: exersaucer, bouncy chair, swing, floor, cuddles, etc. I can get about 15-20 minutes in each before she's bored (sometimes longer in the exersaucer or jumper). 

You sell baby hampers? Sounds interesting! Hope you can make some $! I let my sister convince me to try and sell products with a company called Younique (makeup and skin care, mostly hypoallergenic and less chemicals than other companies). I really just signed up for the discount for my own products. :haha: But I'm hoping I can make a little money I can use to buy things for M. 

That's great that your 4 yo is eating better! So awesome! 



Lite - Thanks! I'm so glad to be done iwth the school year. I've got a couple months to recuperate and then try again next year! 

Melody is backwards crawling too. :haha: Does she get angry/frustrated that she's going backwards and wanting to go forward? Or has she figured out how to get what she wants by going backwards? Melody tries to move forward and ends up going backwards and gets so angry about it. It's fairly hilarious. 

Good luck with the weight loss! I did 30 Day Shred awhile back and loved it! I really need to get back to working out more regularly! Since going back to work I GAINED back several pounds. I'm going to have to tell DH either we have to start back to the gym at least 3 times a week or we need to cancel and I'll just workout at home (but he won't workout at home so if I want him to exercise we have to go to the gym). It's too expensive to pay for not using it. :(

I'm glad your eye isn't infected but wow what a crazy day in the store! I'm not looking forward to that phase! Hopefully the rest of your day was better!


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - oh yes! Violet is also trying to get forward but accidentally goes backwards instead. She also gets quite angry about it! Poor girls. They'll figure it out soon! I feel like M and V are similar physically, as I remember them rolling front to back around the same time as well! Also, I totally wrote down that she could get on her hands and knees because I saw her do it yesterday, but she hasn't managed to get all the way there again. Oops... oh well. She's close! 

That's ridiculous that parents were getting mad at you for things happening when you were on maternity leave! That isn't an excuse - it's just the truth! Grr. Sorry you gained weight going back to work. Going back to work made me gain weight last time too. Just one of those lovely perks of working... Gag! I am so happy for you that you're finally off for the summer with M! 

Oh yes, the gym is such a waste if you don't go. My DH has been paying for his membership for years, but he will go 8+ months without going! Thankfully it is a cheap membership, but it still drives me nuts. I find it easier to work out at home. Cool that you've done the 30 Day Shred as well! I ended up skipping today. I had a super busy day and felt exhausted when I got home so just couldn't muster up the energy to do it in the evening. Oh well. Hopefully I'll get back at it tomorrow! 

Sorry M Got up so early, but I'm glad she eventually fell back asleep. Whenever V wakes up too early I also just ignore her (she's already snuggling in bed with me) and keep my eyes closed and she usually eventually gets sleepy and I can get her back to sleep after a bit.


----------



## Ally2015

apple- eid is just one day, unless you are in a muslim country and then it's 3 days haha. Thats good about the extra money, sounds like a good idea. And yah on DS eating other foods!
ur comment about ur oh falling asleep... i feel the same haha. I want to do things but he is just to tired.

ali- that is so cute that he sat up by himself, Go baby T! Good luck for work 


lit- army crawling, cute! Glad you getting some time with dh to watch something together. That is cute about dd and the rides, bet she had a blast! Happy 5 months to V, it goes fast! DD1 sounds like a naughty girl! poor you, you sound like you do need a nap!
Hope dd1 starts STTN again, i can picture you 4 squashed in together haha. 

angel- Isa has just so much variability in his nights and naps. He normally naps 30 mins, but sometimes 1 hour, and yesterday 2 hours, somehow!?
At night recently, hes been up a lot but he'll have a couple of good nights in the week where he won't wake much. I just wish there was consistency!!

afm- Isa is just so variable right now in his sleep and naps, he's up a lot at night, mainly due to teething. He really isn't interested in his milk, the only way i can get him to drink it is when i am putting him to sleep, and popping it in his mouth and he will drink it drowsy.
Sigh.
apart from that, we had a playdate with my friend yesterday and her baby who is just a couple weeks younger than Isa. Both babies were so intrigued by each other, touching each others face and taking each others dummies out their mouths. So funny to watch. 
I feel like Isa wants to move around much more, but he just cant quite do it yet, he is soo curious, looking at everything, touching everything.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - He'll get there before you know it. As soon as they start to move more then don't slow down. 

That's great that you'll have another baby for Isa to grow up around. I'm hoping we can still do play dates with my old sitter. If not hopefully I can find someone else to set play dates up with. O really needs the interaction! 

T's naps aren't consistent either. Yesterday he only took 2. He slept longer for both, though. I'm afraid he'll drop down to 2 sooner than O did. Joy. Won't be so bad as long as he actually sleeps longer during them. 

Angel - Parents are the worst sometimes. I'm glad the kids were appreciative and that's really what matters! I want to work with pediatrics, but I'm afraid I can't handle the parents. 

That's funny that she's trying and goes backwards! She'll figure it out before you know it! I find it kind of cute how they get mad when something doesn't go as they expected it to. Except it tends to happen every time they try to learn new skills! 

Glad you're enjoying the new carrier! I want something that feels a bit lighter. I have a Baby Bjorn One and I really like it, but it's hot. 

Lite - Oh my I didn't realize how bad your DD1 can be through the night. O definitely won't put himself to sleep unless it just happens. He actually fell asleep randomly yesterday for his nap.. with bread in his mouth :haha: I wasn't here for it DH sent me pictures. I guess he wanted another slice of bread (kid loves bread) so DH gave him his second slice and he started eating it really fast like a hamster or something. DH looked away talking to T and looked back he was out haha

So, does your DD1 usually wake up that much, or do you think she was just having a bad night? Some nights O is restless and wakes up several times but generally he doesn't. Maybe once if I'm not in bed with him. 

Yeah, I'm pretty amazed by him! He's definitely trying to catch up to his brother. He's always been really strong, so it might have to do with that? I've seen babies starting to walk at 6 months.. no thanks!! They don't feel like babies very long as it is! 

AFM - Not much new going on here. I dropped one of the interviews because I was told not to use her by someone, plus I saw her posting on a for sale site about roaches soooooo nope!!! Then she sent me this lengthy message saying how she had some issues and she won't take new families to her place till it's solved and will only watch at her daughters and blah blah blah. Eh.. she's charging me 20 dollars more than the average person because she charges "premium" for weekends. With all of that then also asking more I won't use her. 

Then the 17 year old wanted to reschedule because something came up. I'll probably not even bother with her now. Not that I'm set off by much, but she added me on Facebook and looking through her page I feel she's a bit immature. I think I'd feel fine with her watching my boys, but more of as a back up than their main provider. 

The third I have heard nothing but good things about. A couple of my coworkers swears by her and says she's wonderful and that she'll spoil my boys to death. Then someone who didn't personally know her says she's heard nothing, but good things about her. So, I feel good about her. Just have to see after the interview! 

Took O out before I went to work and got him some new tennis shoes. Wanted to get sandals, but I'm picky. They have to have some toe coverage, but none of them fit his feet right. He's got wide feet and none of them came in wides and none had half sizes to fit more properly. The tennis shoes came in only full sizes, but found a wide pair that fit him really well thankfully. He's in a size 10 shoe.. that's the last of the toddler sizes!! T doesn't have shoes yet.. I won't buy any till he's starting to crawl up on his knees. Even then I tend to only do shoes if I need to. Bare feet otherwise! I read it's good for their development to be bare foot. 

Well, T is up from his very short nap. He's now in my lap attacking everything at the desk so going to wrap this up.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - dd1 can definitely be quite naughty when she wants to. She isn't usually that bad though. It was a very bad day for her! She certainly keeps us on our toes, though. 

Sorry Isa's naps and sleep are so variable right now. I am finding the same with Violet, as far as length of nap goes I guess. She generally has 4 naps, so I'm surprised at some of these babies sometimes only having 2! 

That sounds like a really cute play date! It's sweet when they start interacting with each other. 

Ali - yes, the falling asleep on her own is a very new thing and before it would only happen the odd random time when she was super tired like with your O falling asleep eating bread. It was definitely an exceptionally bad night for her that night. I would say average for her is maybe 2-4 wake-ups per night. She is definitely not a good sleeper. She is very slowly improving, but there always seems to be a new regression. She also suffers from nightmares, which doesn't help. 

I hope that girl with all the great reviews turns out to be as good as she sounds! I don't blame you for not wanting the 17 yr old as your main provider. Having a back up would be good, though! 

AFM - feeling a bit sluggish the last couple days. It is a gloomy day today so we are just staying in. My mom is off work today so she is bringing my niece over to play with dd1 for a bit.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - That's no good about the nightmares. Poor girl. I keep fearing O will have them because DH doesn't filter what he watches around him. I know it's hard because then you can't watch what you want very often, but still. I get after him. Maybe someday he'll listen. 

It's been rain and storms the last several days here. I think they're expecting more today. 

AFM - Slowly getting ready to go meet this lady. Really hoping she works out. O is still asleep so I may have to go wake him up. I just want to be lazy today.

I have dropped some weight. It's probably because I've been going into work constantly even if it is for a few hours. Guess I just need to get more active. So I'm about 6 pounds away from prepregnancy. I would love to get within 20 lbs of my goal weight before I'm done breastfeeding. The closer the better but I need to not get too ambitions otherwise I will fail and it will bother me. 

My back is still pretty messed up, but better. I can't sit down when I'm at home or I seize up and can't hardly stand. I'm worried about what I'm going to do for insurance because the plans through work are expensive and I can't really afford it. Bah.. I hate all of our debt.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - oh yes, I've had to tell DH he can't play any violent video games or watch any shows with violence around dd1 too. He has finally been listening. They do pick up on a lot, and they have overactive imaginations to make things worse. 

Great job on the weight loss! I hope you're able to make great progress on your goals without becoming discouraged if you don't quite lose as much as you hope. 

So sorry about your back still being so bad! It sounds just awful. 
I hope you get to be slightly lazy today, as much as is possible with 2 young kids!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies Hope u r all well. Ive had busy few days , none stop today so I'm totally shattered, play date yesterday and ds and friends son were just fighting ! Not like ds at all but they are both similar age and used to being top Dog I think so clash. 

Ive been to play area this am then park pm with ds and O n oh to play with his friends starting school in September. One of the mums started a fbook group and arranged it. Good idea but tiring.. 

OH really hassled again at work, putting too much on him, I know it's not his fault but I'm finding it really annoying as its like he is here but isn't if u know what I mean and bit my head off today ð.. Because I made a comment to him about something he said to one of the mums.. I was laughing when I said it but he took it really serious. When talking jobs a mum said she was an engineer. My oh said that's not really a job for a women or something like that . It went a bit quiet ð I know he didn't mean it in a bad way he isn't like that at all Prob just tired and thinking out loud.. I just laughed when we were walking home and said that was a bit sexist.. And he replied " should have known I would have said something wrong!! And was really off and still is being really.. Just cold.. I was only messing..and I know he is stressed but I can't be bothered with it.. Sorry for vent lol .. 
This work thing is too much Something has got to give.. 

Ive come to bed with O as I can't warm up and feel exhausted I think it's lack of sleep. ð©ð´ð´ð´ been up through night and up at 5 am for couple of weeks now.. I can tell in day I'm having to drink loads of coffee and everything is a chore where as im normally quite motivated .. 

Ive noticed it's a bit quiet on here this week. I hope it's because everyone is having great times on their holidays..

Lit hope u are feeling bit brighter today. All these little babies do sound like they are coming on so quickly. Cracks me up thinking of them all backwards crawling ð.. O still quite comfy on his back lol although he did get onto side the other day..he is also really good at sitting up now just can't be bothered rolling haha.. 

Ali/ really sorry your back isn't good.. My back plays up at times but i couldn't imagine it being like that all the time I hope u get some relief from it soon. 

I know slammer suffers too it's horrible ( hugs) I hope u managed to sort the childcare x 

Ally: hope u r doing ok:) it's loverly that Isa has a little play mate same age that will be really good for him growing up and good for u to have avent with a friend ! Lol x 

Anyway better go down I suppose and see if grumpy pants has got over his monent ðð.. 

I wil update lol ! ð


----------



## Apple111

Oh just to give u a laugh ladies. When I went to ds 1st sports day last week there was a mummy race so I entrted to the embarrassment of my teenager who was also watching lol.. I was rubbish but it was carrying a beanbag on a little bat! Ha.. Anyway there was 2 mummy races and in the race after mine one of the mummys was really going for it , I think trying far too hard for a toddler race but let's just say she was quite top heavy bless her and her boob popped out as she was running she didn't even notice and she must have ran 70 meters before noticing .. It was hilarious !! ðð you could see the dads faces .. I couldn't even look her in the eye after.. Haha im only jealous I wish I had boobs that would pop out like that haha.. Not much left after 4 babies !! ððð


----------



## vrogers

Ally- glad you were able to spend some time with family! The trip does sound nice, is Isa going along or is it just you and dh? 
Holy cow you have a cute baby! His big ole eyes and that smile! 

Angel- you sound like an amazing teacher who really cares about her students! can't believe the sub was so awful. Yay for summer break though, think you definitely deserve it! 
Melody sounds like she's doing great! We haven't started solids yet (other than occasionally adding in oatmeal cereal for reflux) so no experience yet but I've read about offering a little water when they start solids? Hopefully others have better advice! 
Yay for the random good day of sleep! 
And now you're making me want a lillebaby carrier, I haven't heard anything bad about them. I wonder how it compares to the ergo. 

Ali- sounds like you do know who you'll go with, I hope this one works out! I understand wanting other kids to play with yours, hopefully O does have a couple buddies his age during the week at least! 
That's so amazing T is sitting up on his own like that! Of course it had to happen when you aren't looking haha

Apple- we do the little circuit to keep baby entertained as well! I have her jumper, 3 play mats, swing and of course toys I switch between to keep her entertained. Thankfully she's actually fairly good at entertaining herself for awhile. 
That's great your 4 year old is finally trying other foods, I'm sure it feels like an amazing accomplishment! How cute he was so excited about his sticker. 
Oh that poor mom haha I would have been so embarrassed! 

Literati- I hadn't heard of some of the ones you mentioned, I'll have to look into those. I'm not a fan of charades either, I'm too awkward for that haha. 
L is doing great thank you for asking! She's in the stage where she wants to move around and explore everything but can't yet and gets frustrated. 
The backwards army crawling sounds so cute! She sounds like she'll be able to move around more really soon. 
Ugh I'm sorry about the eye! You deserved a nap after that day. I hope your eye feels better soon. 
Happy 5 months to V! 

Newbie- I hope the rest of the flight was uneventful! 

Afm- thought I would be able to get on during our trip but it was pretty hectic! L thankfully did really well in the car both ways and in the hotel. The only rough times were the last 30 min-hour of car ride each way (she doesn't nap well in her car seat so she was over tired by then) and one day in the hotel she fought her naps and was over tired/fussy. 
I've also noticed when we go in stores she's happy to look around as long as she can also see me. She isn't happy in the stroller or in a carrier that faces me (she wants to see me, but also wants to be able to look around). We tried the buggy in target with a cover but she's not quite ready for that. I'm looking into a ring sling so I can carry her easier. 
She can sit on her own only sometimes for a few seconds, it seems like she's more interested in moving around and wanting to stand. Can't believe in about a week she'll be 6 months old, really is flying by! 
Dh is off work for the 4th of July so he'll go into work Monday and then have Tuesday off. Fireworks will be super annoying this year with a baby! 
L's 6 month apt is the 12th and that's when we discuss starting solids! Also interested to see how much she weighs now.


----------



## slammerkin

Hey all, sorry I have been absent. I have been reading, but couldn't find the time to reply. There is too much to reply to so I will just reply to the last page and what I can remember. Sorry to anyone I miss!

Angel - wow, what a mess your sub left! Sorry you had to do so much work to get kids back on track. 

Literati - crazy V is moving backwards. I think Jack has shoved himself forward once so far and that's it.

Wow, I didn't know your DD woke so much. What does she need when she wakes? Just a snuggle, I hope?

Ally - happy Eid! Sorry Isa is teething and it's a struggle to get him to eat.

AliJo - sorry the childcare hunt is back on, but hope things work out with the one you think will be good. 

I can't believe how advanced T is! Sitting up on his own already? Crazy. Nowhere near that here. Not even close to staying sitting on his own, let alone getting there himself.

Nice that you.lost weight. I haven't. Sorry about your back. I am still so miserable with mine. Did you not have insurance before? I would have thought you had it for the pregnancy/birth?

Apple - so sorry your DH is being a bear.again due to work. It's hard when you are.not getting on well.

Too funny about the race and the ladyâs boob! I won't have much left after Jack weans either.

Vrogers - glad your trip went well and L was good in the car. Hope you find a sling you like. Maybe try a hip carry in the Ergo? It will let L see more. Google how to do it. I didn't even know you could do it with the original Ergo until I randomly googled it, but you can. 

AFM - back home since Thurs eve. Our trip was so awesome. Aside from going to a wedding we just spent time with DHâs family and enjoyed the kids playing together. DD was soooo good with the travel...really shocked. And Jack was good too...just a bit fussy when needing naps. It was tough to leave. DH is saying he wants to move.back there, but it would be such a huge decision and huge change. Being around all that family support would be amazing, but we are so settled here and we'd be facing few job prospects and low wages. We'll really have to weigh the pros and cons.

It was nice to be able to hand Jack off so much while there,but now back home and back to real life my back is so effed up again. I'm going to have to go to the doctor to see if there is something more than just weakness going on. I can't go on like this. I am in tears by the evening as it just seizes up again and again.

Jack has his first tooth! Broke through earlier in the week. Crazy. Weighed him yesterday and he was over 17 lbs. Still no solids, except DH gave him the tiniest taste of cream when we were having rhubarb pie. (Omg his motherâs rhubarb pie is so delicious!). 

OK, typing this while.laying in bed and my.arms are going numb and my neck is getting sore. Early to bed for me.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- glad you had a good trip! Coming home and being slapped by reality is the worst part of trips, I'll be there Monday when dh goes back to work and doesn't get back at 2:30-3. 
I didn't know a side carry was possible with the ergo! I'll google that and try it out tomorrow for a walk if it isn't too hot. 
Crazy jack has a tooth already! When are you starting him on solids?


----------



## AliJo

Just doing a quick pop in as I pump. I'll hopefully have time tonight to properly reply. 

The boys started at my new child care provider yesterday. I felt okay about them going, but not great. I've heard nothing but good things about her. She's done foster care on and off and currentlu has 4 children (actual siblings) at home who she adopted through it. She's got older children that are moved out. Also has grandchildren around the age of those she adopted. She definitely appears to have a huge heart and is very use to multiple children.

They did well the first day. O does have kids to play with. Older, but that's okay. T has a nickname.. Baby Chipmunk :haha: I thought it was cute. O did cry about me leaving today, but I think he wanted me to stay and play. 

So far it's been good. Hoping it sticks!

Okay back to work. Pumped 11 ounces and still had some, but need to get back. I feel much better!


----------



## Ally2015

hey all

will try catch up best i can

ali- i get why you wouldn't want the 17 year old, but like Lit, said. Good to have a back up. Well done on the weight loss! Glad you are feeling better, and the childcare provider sounds great and really experienced too! 

lit-thats nice your mum came over and dd1 had your niece to play with. The weather here has been dark and dreary, makes me feel sluggish and a bit low too...

apple0 you sound like you have been so busy. I'm sorry about your oh... sounds like he is under a lot of stress. i totally get the, him being there but not thing... when my dh is stressed he goes quiet and in a funny mood, which just irritates me. men eh?
sports day story is sooo funny, oh my gosh. Thanks for sharing... 

vrogers- Isa is going too, not ready to leave him yet with anyone haha. Maybe in a few more months i could leave him with my parents if dh and i went away for a night or two. Glad L was mostly good, and looking forward to the 6 month update :)

slammer- glad you had an amazing trip, it sounds like so much fun! Big decision if you did decide to more to ireland- you'd be much closer to me then (i'm in scotland). wow his first tooth, bless him! Isa has two white bits, waiting for the teeth to break through, they are taking their sweet time...

sorry about your back, have you made a dr's appt?

afm- today we took Isa to this big fair in the park, and i took him on this first ride. He was soooooo unimpressed, didn;t smile once, so moody. The pictures are funny cause I look really happy, but he is just sitting there like ugh mum please this is ridiculous.
apart from that not much is going on, it's been quite gloomy weather here so can't do much.
I dont know if you guys have it in america, but there is a popular dating site called Tinder. My best friend uses it a lot, and she came across on it, one of my other close friends boyfriend's profile.... how awful. I don't know what he is up to, being on a dating site while being in a relationship with my friend for 7 years!
my friend is currently on holiday with her mum, once she is back, i will have to tell her... not looking forward to it.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Yes, we definitely have Tinder over here. So many applications like that are out there that make it easy for people to be unfaithful. They aren't always easy to spot either. Snapchat, Tinder, even Whisper can be used. I know there are countless more. Maybe the profile wasn't serious? I doubt that's the case, but hopefully.

That's funny that Isa didn't care. They're so unimpressed with something complex, but you clap at them and it's the greatest thing ever! :haha:

Slammer - I had Medicaid since I wasn't working most of the year with being in college and being a family of 3 I still fell in the income range while being pregnant. It's a lot higher during pregnancy, same with the first year of the babies life. At least that's how it was during my pregnancy. It still is I believe, but we'll see how long that lasts. Right now it's 300% the federal poverty limits. Heck, we ALMOST qualify if I got pregnant again. Honestly.. I'll lose more money going through another pregnancy due to healthcare costs than I would if I dropped down to part time and took up Medicaid again. 

We're in one of those situations where we look like we're making a lot of money, then after bills we're broke. Ha.. oh well. I'm just trying to figure out how to pay for insurance and not lose all my extra income from going full time. 

I know, I'm stunned by his progress. He's definitely doing a lot early. O was advanced on some things, but T is doing even more quicker. 

Glad the vacation went well!! Definitely sounds like you guys should think about moving back at least. Whatever would make you guys enjoy life more should be the deal breaker. Hard to imagine what stresses you might face, though. 

Definitely get your back looked at. Mine was horrible for a short while, with some issues still. Yours sounds even worse and I would be so done by now if I didn't feel a lot better. 

Vrogers - L might be at that stage where she can be distracted with her surroundings. Might make being out and about easier. T loves looking around. He won't stay in his car seat in the store anymore. He likes the carrier, but has to be facing out so he can view the world. Carrying him is too much and I'm sure sitting in the stroller seat wouldn't work. Plus, if it's just me O has to be in it. 

Glad the trip went pretty well! It's always a nice surprise when they handle things like that well. 

Apple - Oh gosh. I'd be so mortified if that happened to me!! I'll be making sure my ladies are nice and snug if I'm going to do much bounce inducing activities. :holly: There's an emote for that haha

Lite - I'm glad O hasn't been affected by it, but I try to keep most away from him. Thankfully if he wants to sit and watch what we're watching I can usually distract him with YouTube.. great parenting ha

AFM - Child care is going well. I'm glad she's well experienced. They played at church on Sunday and went to Pizza Ranch (pizza buffet). Surprised that O did well at the restaurant. He fell asleep sitting up in his chair haha.. the early mornings are hard on him. I need to try to get him to stick to an early bedtime and earlier morning. 

T seemed exhausted when I picked them up the second day. He only just fell asleep before I got there and only had one 20 minute nap. Poor boy.

Good thing is I feel she'll be a long term one as long as it works out for us. Should, so hoping I finally have someone I can trust and feel good about. She's not perfect, but I don't feel she'll neglect my boys. 

I'm being bad and getting obsessed with the scale since I've finally lost some weight. It's continued so here's hoping. I also think I've decided not do hormonal birth control. I feel I have enough problems with my hormones I don't need to add more into the mix. So, just going to try natural family planning and see how that goes. Right now I'm not too concerned as my cycle isn't back, but going to still keep an eye on it. Need to do more research. They have a approved birth control application that uses NFP haha.. I think it's approved across Europe. Well, I'm not going to spend money on something that I can just do myself lol

Anyways.. off to deal with children. O is being needy and T is getting fussy.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- so jealous of how much you can pump, that's great! 
Baby chipmunk... that's so cute! I hope the new childcare gets even better and ends up working out. 
That's exactly how L is in stores! I think she would do okay in a carrier facing out but I would definitely want to try before buying one. She does love looking around and I do like how it's much easier to distract her if she gets fussy! 
We're doing the same birth control wise, I did the pill when I was 18ish and then again right after getting married and hated it both times. We did just have an oops (normally we do POM and dh is good at it haha) so we need to be more careful because I am NOT ready for another baby! 

Ally- I don't blame you at all, I haven't left L with anyone even for a min haha. I may be more willing when she's over a year and more toddler than baby. 
That's funny that Isa wasn't impressed with the park, I'm sure he will appreciate those pictures when he gets older! 
I have heard of tinder, ugh that's awful about your friends bf. What a tool. I hope she takes it as okay as she can and is able to move on. 

Afm- L is obsessed with blowing raspberries, seems like if she's awake she's doing it! It's really fun when she does it with the bottle in her mouth and sends formula flying everywhere. 
I miss walking around the neighborhood, it's been WAY too hot to bring L out even in just a diaper. Now they're calling for "dangerously high temps" tomorrow. I'm over summer already!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - We have done the POM as well. I can't afford to oops at all once I start ovulating. An oops will almost most likely result in pregnancy. At least with my current track record it will. 

Summer hasn't been too awful here. It's been pretty hot, but our house has constant shade and even during the peak of the day it's usually not too bad in our yard. 

I usually don't pump that much. My stash looks like it's depleting. It's probably because T didn't eat as much through the night and I also wasn't able to pump before work. The weekends are going to be really hard on me.

T was obsessed with blowing raspberries as well. He would even do it in his sleep :haha: Nonstop for several weeks and now he only occasionally does it. Now he's more obsessed with moving. We watched him go halfway across the living room, across the whole dinning room, around the table, then under it on the other side. Really having to make sure there is nothing small he can get to. O gets things in his reach he shouldn't have. Was easier to keep things baby proof when I didn't have a toddler to undo my handy work!

AFM - Been a lazy day. Did get some shopping done. I work the next two days ugh.. 

Built a blanket fort for O today. He was super excited about that. DH crawled in there with him and they both fell asleep. T took a 3.5 - 4 hour nap with a short wake up in the middle. I didn't nap.. I could have but I needed to be able to sleep tonight. 

Well T is asleep. Need to get to bed.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - sounds like this new childcare provider is working out well! Yay! That is too bad both are exhausted by the end. I hate the waking them up early part of daycare. 
I hope you don't get too obsessed with the weight loss, and that it just helps motivate you to lose the rest without stressing! I have been too scared to weigh myself in the past week because I ate so much over Canada Day weekend! I've been mostly sticking to my workout, but I did miss 2 days. Ah, well. Shouldn't let that derail me. Just have to keep at it! 

Glad you had a lazier day! You deserve it. Haha. When DH and I have been desperate to watch a show while dd1 is awake, we have definitely resorted to YouTube on the iPad before. Haha...we all do it. We need to have fun sometimes too! ;) 

VRogers - when you say you haven't left L with anyone, you mean besides your DH, right? Have you been able to get out a bit with him watching her? I am glad L was able to be distracted by her surroundings! I am finding it easier to take V out now as well. It used to be that it had to be while she was sleeping (I know L doesn't sleep when out), and I would get panicky if I was out too long and she woke up. She is sleeping a lot less these days, and won't take a good nap in the car seat or stroller anymore, so I am thankful that the world doesn't end if she's awake for outings, although she does expect to be held the whole time. Won't be happy in the stroller unless she is sleeping. 

Ally - that is too bad Isa didn't enjoy the fair much! Sounds like he's hard to get to smile! We took the girls to the fair the other weekend, but I didn't take V on any rides (just dd1). She is an extremely smiley baby, though. Doesn't take much to get one out of her! 
The hot weather is hard with a baby, isn't it? Thankfully we don't have THE hottest summers, but it's still difficult to get out when it's hot, and I always have to find shade for Violet. We don't have A/C in our house so I find I am always sweltering!! I love summer, but it sure does have its challenges with a baby. It will be a lot easier to do activities next year, but I try not to look forward to time passing, because V will never be this sweet and little again, and I also deeply dread being back at work. 

Slammer - sounds like you and your DH have a lot to consider in terms of possibly moving. I do know it seems like a very difficult situation there right now. I have a few friends who have moved here from Ireland because they just couldn't support their families there. Sad. :( I'm so glad your trip was so great, though! 

AFM - it's been a busy several days. It has been super hot which was been nice, but also challenging. We had a super fun Canada Day and took the girls to a free pancake breakfast, walk by the river, bouncy castles at the park, and then to the fireworks! Bedtime routines have been messed up since then haha. We attempted the outdoor pool on Monday, but holy crap is it a lot of work to take 2 kids under the age of 3 swimming! I am glad we did it, but am not anxious to do it again for a LONG time haha. 

Just as soon as the long weekend ended, DH got sick with the stomach flu. He was home yesterday, but either sleeping or glued to the couch so I was still doing everything. I have been doing somewhat better mood wise and am thoroughly enjoying this age with Violet. She is sooo sweet and happy and doesn't get nearly as overtired or overstimulted anymore. However, with all the summer activities and being boiling hot constantly, I am feeling overwhelmed by all the household tasks especially with the extra laundry from swimming and whatnot. Makes me feel panicky and stressed like I will never ever catch up or get a break again. 
Also, violet's sleep has been hard. She needs me and only me, and it can be exhausting. During the day it's just fine, but trying to go to bed is tricky. I hold her until I'm ready for bed, but then when I go to brush my teeth and use the washroom quickly, DH will try to hold her or lie beside her for those 3 minutes, but she cries hysterically that ENTIRE time and then as soon as I'm back she calms instantly. It can be exhausting to be so needed and to be the ONLY one your baby can be with. 
For some reason, I woke up on the WRONG side of the bed today and just cannot be pleasant at all. I'm so tired and cranky, not to mention hot & sticky, and have zero patience for the kids today. Hopefully I cheer up...


----------



## vrogers

Ali- thats good it isn't miserably hot there! It gets so humid here on top of the heat so it just makes it worse. 
T does sound like a mover! Does he roll or push around, or is he already starting to crawl? 
Blanket fort nap sounds amazing right now haha 

Literati- oh yes, I have left her with dh! I should have clarified. I'm glad L isn't the only one who dislikes the stroller! I was wondering if I had a defective kid :haha: 
Glad you were able to get out and do things out of the house! 
Ugh I hope dh is feeling better, being sick is no fun period, but even worse when you have young kids to take care of and one parent ends up having to do everything. I am RIGHT there with you on laundry, L spits up sooooo much I am constantly doing laundry! It's never ending. 
Also sucks that she only wants you for bed time! Hopefully that's just a short phase so you can get a well deserved break. I read about someone who's two year old suddenly preferred daddy to do the bedtime routine, I hope that happens with us! 
I was in the same type of mood yesterday, did a lot of crying and just wanted to be alone but obviously couldn't. I hope it passes quickly!


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - theoretically starting him on solids at six months I guess, but might wait longer if he doesn't seem ready. I'm not that eager for them since my DD didn't show much interest until 11 months anyway.

Jack also went through a raspberries phase, hehe. Hot summers do suck with a baby. The carrier that doesn't hurt my back is just too warm, and the cooler ones kick off the back pain, ugh.

AliJo - glad the first day with the new child care went well!

So frustrating to be in that in between bracket with your income! I just wish my premiums weren't so incredibly outrageous. $17,000 for family coverage, not including copays and deductibles!

Try not to get obsessed about the weight. I am starting working out, and am hoping to see some movement on the scale. I fear my cycle is going to restart anytime now based on the CM I'm having. DH just went to have his semen tested today, so should have the results tomorrow. Really can't wait to ditch condoms!

Ally - too bad Isa wasn't impressed by the fair, lol. So sorry for your friend if her bf is using Tinder! What a nightmare.

Literati - yes, Ireland is still not the best place for work. Lots of people we know emigrated. Some are returning now though. I think I'd consider it if we could bring a substantial amount of money toward buying/building a house. If we had a very tiny mortgage then our incomes could be low and we'd be fine. But still...moving from a place like here with countless opportunities, to rural Ireland would be a huge change.

I don't think I am brave enough to take the two to a pool! Sorry your DH is sick!

My house feels like a wreck, and it stresses me out too. I'm sorry violet is so hard at night.

AFM - my nipples are getting sore from Jacks tooth. He keeps grazing me when latching and unlatching. Not cool dude. 

Sleep is still blah, but not horrible. I'm now putting a pillow on each side of me so I can basically have him laying half on top of me,leaning off to the side with his head on my shoulder/in the crook of my arm. It's almost like being in the glider, but laying down.

I am applying to jobs. I need a change. Not the best time to be considering a change, but I need it. I am sick of doing nothing all day, lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - sorry you were in a terrible mood the other day as well. That's no fun. Yeah, the drowning in laundry sucks! My dd1 spit up tons as well. Violet doesn't, but now I have two kids to wash for, so it's even more. Blah. 

Yeah, my dd1 used to be like this (although I could leave her for maybe 10 minutes without her freaking out, so lucky me I guess), but when she was about 2 we also got her used to DH putting her to bed, and she did eventually grow to prefer it! This won't last forever, but if she's anything like dd1, it will still last a LONG time!!

Slammer- you sound like you're feeling a bit blah today. I'm glad you've figured out how to get jack to sleep lying down. Violet also sleeps in the crook of my arm all night long. She basically needs to be in my arms and nursing the entire night... so as much physical contact with me as she can possibly get! Ah, well. It won't last forever...just a VERY long time probably. :p 
That would be good if you could keep expenses low with a teeny mortgage. I hope you are able to find a job you enjoy more so you aren't sitting around doing nothing all the time. I know how soul-sucking that is. 
I hope you don't really get your first AF! 
I am deeply dreading introducing solids at 6 months, but I will just start with only one meal per day and stay like that for ages like I did with dd1.

AFM - Violet is actually moving herself forward now! She doesn't get very far yet (not across the room or anything) but she does it to get out-of-reach toys. It isn't technically an army crawl because she actually gets on her hands and knees rather than her elbows. She basically gets herself up on hands and knees, and then propels both legs forward at the same time (rather than the traditional way) and then collapses on the floor before doing it again.


----------



## Ally2015

seems quite quiet on here these days doesn't it?

ali- agree, all these apps make it so easy to be unfaithful. Its so sad.

lit- canada day sounds like fun! sorry V is so needy and can only settle with you. That must be so tough. While I normally always put isa to sleep and to nap etc, he does normally settle with other people quite easily. Hope your dh feels better soon.
I really can't handle heat at all! i am used to rain and cold living in Scotland. 

vrogers- sorry you weren't in a good mood the other day, hope you feel better now x

slammer- what kind of jpbs are you applying to?

afm- not much going on. I had an interview yesterday for a little teaching job at the uni where i am studying. Its 4 hours a week and flexible so thought why not. Interview was tough though, not sure if i will get it. Was a good learning experience though!
I got my period this morning and feel rubbish, i just want chocolate and cuddles and Isa to sleep and nap well so i can just do nothing. 
Going to meet my friend and her little baby girl again today, we are going to the shopping center. Will be good to get out.
Besides that, i am just so looking forward to next tues when we go away for a few days to the highlands, need a break.
Isa is doing good, sitting up for long period on his own now. Has been quite restless at night, i don't know if it's teeth or just a phase but i feel like i am up a lot at night right now.


----------



## slammerkin

Literati - DH was tired and blah yesterday, so made me feel blah too, lol. 

That's awesome Violet is moving herself forward! I feel like Jack is still a ways off from that, but maybe it will happen out of nowhere. 

Ally - Yes, it has been quiet! So annoying when real life takes people away from the internet (hehe)!

I hope you get the teaching job, but you're right, the interview experience is good for you either way. Will you be looking for professor jobs once you finish your PhD, or going into research?

Trip to the highlands sounds awesome. Would love to go there some day.

This is a tough age for sleep. They are learning so many new things, it just seems to make them super restless at night. And I think Jack's teeth are definitely bothering him.

AFM - terrible rainy day here for my first day back in the office! Blah! 

Jack was awake at 5am, since I had to get up, and he wouldn't settle again for DH. I think that's just gonna be how it is for ages. We're hoping to start him at daycare next week, mon-wed, but need to get the forms together. He will still be with DH thurs-fri. DH is excited about having time to get things done when he's at daycare, but I'm not that excited about having someone else take care of him. And it means I will have to pump 5 days a week, rather than being able to feed him during mon-tues while I'm working from home.

I have a doctor appt this afternoon to discuss my back - hoping for something to help with the pain/spasms while I continue to work on fixing the actual issue. Also made an appt with a chiropractor for next week, and appts with a different physical therapist at the end of the month. The one I see now is OK, but she is sometimes handling 4 patients at a time, and I don't like that.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just quick check in I have been reading best I can last few days but had a bit on. Ds was suppose to be in hospital yesterday for op that we have been waoting for but it got cancelled last minute after a week planning for it !! Sorting childcare ect .. So annoying !

I was sat replying to everyone b4 and didn't reslise battery was going on phone and it died on me .. ! Now lost what I had written.&#128534;

At home with ds and ollie today ds has s & d and been on toilet all day bless him. He doesnt know what to do with himself can't keep anything in one way or another ! &#128549;.. Hoping ollie keeps clear as that would not be fun . I'll reply to everyone as soon as I get time to do it properly as Dont want to miss anyone. X 

Hope u all have nice day x


----------



## AliJo

I can't do this typing up a reply thing then coming back to finish it. I always accidentally close it. Attempt # 2. 

Apple - That's too bad about the surgery. Hopefully next time you won't run into issues. Sorry DS isn't feeling well! No fun!

Slammer - I really hope you find a solution for you back. I find life is much easier to handle when I'm not in pain. Pain slowly breaks you down till you just can't stand anything. 

Sorry about daycare. I totally get not being ready to put Jack in it. My DH wouldn't use that time to do anything productive. He's use it as "his" time. I snapped on him one day because he complained about how something would cut into "his" time. How that was the only time he got. I was just all "You know how much "me" time I get? None!" Totally rubbed me the wrong way. I was telling him to go to bed early so he would get more sleep before watching the boys. I was offering him a solution to losing sleep and he replied with a complaint. Yep, good way to get under my skin. Especially when he gets to do what he wants generally when I wake him up. 

I do really hope this provider works out. It will open my opportunities for jobs up some. I'm a bit nervous for when DH steps up to the next management position. It'll mess with the schedules. I like to plan around so that our childcare costs are cut some and so the boys are mostly home. 

Ally - Sorry about your period, that's never fun. 

Hopefully you get that job. Sounds like it would be a good opportunity while Isa is still little. I hate interviews. I always muck them up. 

Lite - Yay for Violet! Sounds like she'll figure out an actually crawl soon. T does get on his hands and knees some, but he's so efficient at army crawling I feel he'll do that for a long time before attempting a regular crawl. I bet it's cute to watch! My nephew would craw with one knee held up. It was cute! He didn't favor one, he just always held one up. 

Vrogers - It's an army crawl. He's on his belly and propels himself with his feet while dragging himself with his arms. He's very efficient at it. He will go across the whole room to get to something he sees. It's purposeful movement and not chance. He'll probably do an actual crawl late because he's so good at the army crawl. 

AFM - Finally got some days off!! I don't go back to work till Tuesday. My weekends are going to be really hard on me. I don't get enough sleep. Then I get Monday off only to work two more days. 12 hour shifts are very draining! 

Weight is still slipping off! Since I have 5 days off I know I need to get up and move some more. Hopefully I can get the boys out for a walk. Maybe I can get DH up and take them together. If not I may just load them up and go myself. T enjoys the carrier enough. Seeing the weight coming off is really encouraging. The only thing that has changed is me working more. I still eat pretty rubbish, but some days I do good. I'm less than 5 lbs from pre pregnancy weight now. I've lost 3 lbs since I stepped back on the scale 2 weeks ago. Still have a lot to go after I hit pre pregnancy, though. I just want to fit back into my clothes! 

T is doing well. Finally getting him back in the crib some more. He had a bad phase. Poor O was so tired yesterday. He had such terrible bags under his eyes and was crying for me all day I think my weekends are going to be really hard on him. T acts up as well, but it's different. O is such a momma's boy. T just loves the boob! He does instantly cheer up when I come home, but he screams if I walk out of his vision at all or try to put him down. He's really bad about it for the first day I'm back then kind of chills out. Oh, he's starting to have stranger danger. My dad scared him haha

Well, T is taking an okay nap at the moment. See if I can do anything while he's asleep other than this. It's been 30 minutes. Hoping for a longer nap!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - great job to Isa for sitting for long periods. That will be fun to hang out with your friend and her baby! Sorry you're feeling crappy from having your period. I hope Isa naps well for you so you can relax. Your upcoming trip sounds wonderful! 

Slammer - I hope daycare goes well for Jack mon-Wed. Sorry you will now have to pump 5 days a week. I hope this really helps your DH at least. 
I hope all these appointments help your back! 
I agree this is a horrid time for sleep. I think we've officially hit rock bottom for it. 

Apple - so sorry your ds is so sick. Sounds awful! Seems to be going around in all parts of the world. :p 

Ali - sorry T is really clingy for the day after you've been working. Violet doesn't really ever let me put her down. I'm surprised she figured out how to move forward already with how little she is on the floor. I have gotten very used to doing things around the house while holding her one handed. I think she will be happier on the floor once she really masters crawling. I remember dd1 getting a lot more content once she could move around as much as she'd like. 

Great job on the weight loss! Sounds like you're doing great. I haven't lost anymore yet. 

AFM - sleep is awful over here. Dd1 only slept from 10 pm - 6 am last night, and she was up 9 times in that period! UGH! Violet, on the other hand, wouldn't settle for me until well after midnight! She normally goes to sleep by 9/9:30. Lately I try to put her to sleep for the night, but then she just treats it like an extra nap and stays up to party for hours after. I'm going a bit crazy. It is getting to that point where I'm going to have to start just sitting in a dark room with her all evening until I'm ready to go to bed. No more tv shows, reading, or talking to DH for the next year or so probably. Makes me so depressed to think about. That is what I had to do for dd1 until she was 17 months old. She wouldn't stay asleep unless in a perfectly dark, silent room being held and attached to the boob, so her prisoner I became for over a year. I cannot even handle the prospect of another year of that, since at least back then I could relax when she napped. Now I just have to do things constantly for V's naps with her in the Ergo. I can't NOT get a break ever again. I just can't do it anymore.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I can't even imagine. Maybe you should talk to someone. Not sure who, but maybe an expert can give you some insight. Most likely it'll be the same old advice, but who knows. It's so hard to stick to anything when you have more than one child to tend to. 

AFM - I'm sick.. again.. Probably is a different virus, but same exact symptoms. I don't feel quite as bad because I can rest, but it's making taking care of the boys miserable! T mostly. O is keeping to himself. Except I'm doing a horrible job of feeding O. I probably won't feed T lunch like usual, unless he starts to demand it. 

T is taking a long nap right now next to me on the couch. Thank goodness. I laid with him for awhile to relax but started to fall asleep so I had to get up. O almost keeps waking him. 3.5 hours before I'll probably cave and wake DH up so I can get a nap in before he goes to work.


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- that makes sense, her ped is talking w/us about starting solids at her appointment next week so I'll try after that! 
I hope sleep gets better soon! That sounds like an uncomfortable arrangement but at least it works. 
What kind of job are you looking for? 
I don't blame you for not being super excited about daycare, it would be really hard for me too! Sucks about the pumping too, I always had to work myself up before it. I hope the doc appointment goes well and you find a fix for your back. 

Literati- soo ready to be done with all the spit up. Some days it seems like it's getting better now that she's getting better at sitting up but it's definitely still there. 
L is doing something similar to what you described Violet doing! She just started in the past couple days, it's like she's trying to army crawl, sometimes goes forward and sometimes backwards or even sideways. It's so crazy she's not a little potato baby anymore haha
Ouch I'm sorry about the bad night. that sounds awful. We had L going down around 9:30ish but moved it to bath/story at 8-8:15 and in rock n play with bottle by 8:30 and she seems to do much better. I'm no expert though, I hope you are able to figure out something to get her to settle earlier, I don't blame you for feeling like you can't do it. 

Ally- I hope the job does end up working out, good for you for giving it a try! 
Ugh about the period, chocolate and lounging on the couch are all I want to do when I'm on mine and can't do that anymore lately!

Apple- how annoying about the last min cancellation. Hope ds feels better soon and nobody else gets sick! That's the worst. 

Ali- oh no I'm sorry you're sick, hope it passes quickly. I hope you are able to get a nap in! 

Afm- L has been in the rock n play since we brought her home from the hospital and I really regret it! She's getting too long and also always pulls herself up to sitting position in it-she's definitely needing somewhere else to sleep. I've started trying to put her in her crib in her room for naps but she just rolls around and chews on the crib and then ends up screaming. I did get her to nap in the pack n play a few weeks ago but only for about 20 min. All of her naps have to be on one of us. I'm not sure what we are going to do, I feel like we are screwed at this point! 
This past week L has really started trying to move, she constantly rolls both ways and kind of army crawls. She tries to get up on her hands and knees but usually just collapses. She's just constantly wanting to move (which means lots of frustration) and sticking everything in her mouth. She can sit up on her own for as long as 10 seconds or so, especially if I put her on the play mat (the ones with those toy arches) in front of the toys.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - yeah, sounds like L and V are at a similar stage. V is also feeling very frustrated even though she can move a bit but she wants to be able to get so much farther, and faster. She is also always sticking everything in her mouth. She drools SOO much from it and is getting a rash from it. 

I'm sorry you feel you a screwed now after putting L in the rock n play. Honestly, she'll get there eventually. Some babies just need to be held for naps. That seems to be the only kind of baby I make! hhaa. But I don't think you should be kicking yourself. You did what worked for you and it helped you survive. You gave L everything she needed, and that's what really matters. Her sleep will sort out eventually. I know it can be frustrating holding them for every nap, but try to use it as an excuse to relax, read a book or watch Netflix! Those days will be over before you know it, so might as well embrace it. That's just my thought, of course. I sure wish I could enjoy relaxing during V's naps like I did with Dd1! 

Ali - thanks. It is insanely frustrating. I am pretty strongly against any sort of non-gentle sleep training, but tbh I might have to resort to something like that once V is a bit older just to save my sanity, although who knows if it would even work. Doubtful. 

So sorry you are sick again, but glad you're able to rest a bit. Don't worry about not feeding O well. That is more than allowed when you're not feeling well! 

AFM - I had offered to have my friend's toddler over to play with my dd1 in our paddling pool this afternoon to give her a break (she's almost 39 weeks pregnant), but I guess she didn't feel up to driving him. Understandable, but too bad dd1 has no one to play with. We went the the library to sit in an air conditioned building for a while. Now just hanging out In the backyard with dd1 while she plays. She is pretty grumpy today from her bad sleep.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I remember sleep training O. It was working but when I had to go back to work it would mess up. This is when I was working overnights. It was gentle but it made bedtimes long. I would lay him in his crib sleepy and would rub his back or pat his bottom. When he would start to fall asleep I would stop. If he fussed I would try and calm him in the crib and if it got out of hand I'd hold him till he calmed then lay him back down. I did manage to get him to fall asleep on his own a couple of times. I don't think it will work with T. I gave up with O because the regression every week got too tiring. 

O had turkey lunch meat for supper. That's all. I made him a sandwich but he wanted just the turkey. Fine by me. 

Vrogers - Hopefully you find something that works for naps soon. T does the pack n play or crib generally. Today he slept on the couch for 3 hours next to me. So I couldn't move, but that was okay since I don't want to move today.

AFM - T is asleep. I didn't get a sleeper on him so now I'll probably use a blanket. Although it makes me nervous and even more so since I just read a sad story. Might try to slip pants on him.. just afraid he'll wake up. He's just in a onesie. 

O took a late nap with me. Woke up at 7 so no idea when that child will sleep. 

Haven't ate at all today and hardly drank anything. I feel too crummy. Wish DH was home. I hate being alone all the time. 

I was invited to a mom group yesterday but didn't realize it was out of town so didn't end up going. It's weekly so maybe next week. I'm a bit nervous about it because of O. He just doesn't listen well.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just trying to reply between jobs &#128534; n baby x

Lit/ sorry u are having such a tough time with bedtimes and having to hold V all the time. I really hope you find a way of getting a break . I was exactly the same with my first 2, I was adamant with my youngest 2 i wasgoing to try and not get into same situation but it's so hard at first. To be honest I don't really mind the cuddles and im not overly fussed about being by the book with stuff. As long as my baby is happy il just do what suits us regardless of everyone else's opinions, professions ect..Ive never left them crying ..with me having the older two boys that were and still are quite demanding of my time I knew I had to try and get ds and ollie Into some kind of routine. I must admit I was just like u worh both having to hold them all the time and I just decided to try and wean then into their cots for sleeps. I was so apprehensive about doing it initially and thought they quid just screem the roof off but I was surprised that after a few days it wasn't half as difficult as id first thought and it's now just an ongoing process. 

I now have both ollie and ds in bed for 7.30, We do story and cuddles with ds and then he has just got used to it. we have actually just started to have what we call " chill time" in bed so after our story I make a big thing of it with his books and he can choose one to look at ok his own for a little bit.. He seems to like this, we have got him a little torch and sometimes instead of stories we will have " chats" undervhis quilt ( he calls this his tent lol ) about his day :) I'll then go and get ollie. I started taking ollie to lay in his cot initially whilst i was doing odd jobs in my room furing the day and then used it like a playpen as i pottered around. I also I think like ali said feed him and get him half sleepy then I just started putting him down to lay in cot half dosing with eyes going and stroke his head for a few minutes. For couple of weeks, even in the day he will now have a nap in his cot when I do the same thing. Ive only started that this week though. Don't get me wrong there are loads of times ive picked him up for cuddles but I just put him back down if I can get away with it. If not then he isn't ready and I'll leave it an hour. 

Honestly though with ds1 who is now all grown up I had him with me for years I even take the mic now in front of his girlfriend lol.. I remember me and his dad doing army crawls out of the room not to wake him &#128514;

Ali/ oh no can't believe u have another virus. My 4yr old has now had sickness and runs for 4 days! He has lost loads of weight. 
Sorry the mom group was out of your area hopefully u will get there next time, hope u r better soon 

Slammer / sorry jack not settling again for your DH, 5am is quite an early start. If he is anytging like ollie he will get u all up then go back to sleep himself once u r wide ! Hope the childcare goes ok. 

Ladies sorry im going to have to cut it there for now ollie just woke I'll reply to other ladies soon n update xx


----------



## AliJo

I honestly need to get a routine down for the boys. Mostly O since T does pretty well once he's asleep. It needs to be consistent since they're going to childcare every other weekend. I don't need them being up too late on those days. It's rough on them both. 

Really I should just shut off all the lights once DH leaves and start to do quiet activities. He leaves at 7:30. It would work out pretty well if I can get them to start going to bed at 8:30. T already does, it's just getting O on board. I'm just not excited for early mornings every morning. I know I can just go to bed with them (which generally I'll have to because O wakes up), but it would be nice for some quiet time. 

I feel much better today. Kind of queasy on and off, but not that crippling nausea. If pregnancy nausea is anything like that.. I'm doomed if I ever get it with my next pregnancy. I never did throw up, probably because I refused to move around much or eat and drink. If I moved it made it worse. 

Apple - That's funny about you army crawling out. I'm glad you have a routine in place. I think it's "easier" when you're "forced" to do something like that. Since O is still with me in bed I'm more forced to put O in the crib. May be why he's okay with it. Who knows. 

Lite - I was going to say O was quite a bit older when I did start to sleep train him. He was crawling. So probably 8 months. Around 6 months they start to learn cause and effect. I think that can be used in your favor if done right. It's hard either way. As you well know.. O still sleeps with me! :haha: He wakes up crying if I'm not there. I don't know how well it will go when I try to get him into his own room. Someone tried to tell me I would regret co-sleeping with T. I shut her down. He sleeps just fine in his crib (normally) didn't "spoil" him. With O, sure he's still with me, but the nightly cuddles are the best. No regrets! 



So, looking at getting another diaper bag. Never was a purse person. I hate them, but I got one eventually. Still have it as it's falling apart. I'm constantly looking at diaper bags, though! :haha: Prime day on Amazon is coming up. Hoping to snag something good. Looking at bigger car seats and maybe the diaper bag I've been eyeballing.


----------



## Ally2015

slammer0 how was ur first day in the office? and how was the dr appt? i'd be a little apprehensive too about leaving Isa at daycare, but i am sure it will go well!
i'll probably look into teaching jobs first, but if a decent research job came up i'd go for it. Will just have to see.

ali- urgh sorry you are sick again! i try to have a routine, it works well i think. Im sure isa knows when we come to the bedroom at 7pm, it is bed time. I give him his bottle and rock him gently, then put him down. Some day he fights the sleep and other days he is down very easily. 

lit- i feel so bad for you, sleep is such a difficult issue when it comes to babies and young children. Staying in a dark silent room,... oh no. There must be another way.

vrogers- Cute about L trying to move about now. how are you doing these days? 

apple- your bedtime with ds and ollie sound so sweet! the little tent, awww. 
love the image of doing army crawls out the bedroom also haha. I get isa to bed by 7.30 too, which is nice, i have dinner with dh after and then some time to chill. If he wakes in that time, i try just to pat his back and not pick him up. works most of the time. its the second half of the night i struggle, give in and end up putting him in the bed haha. 

afm- Isa is napping so I am writing this up. Hopee I didnt miss anyone out.
Yesterday i did some uni work, while DH and Isa went strawberry picking with my parents and brother. It was a sunny day and the strawberries were so tasty and sweet.
Today i'm trying to get organised for our trip, making to do lists and picking up bits we need. Not sure how weather will be, but as it is scotland,,, i expect rain. 
i'm a little apprehensive about how Isa will sleep there. There is a travel cot there, i will do my best to try to get him to sleep in it. 
Isa is doing well, he moves about so much, and i think he's really trying to crawl. He sits up for a few minutes at a time, but doesn't make much effort to get himself up when he falls. His sleep is varied, some nights are good, others are restless and he wakes up lots. I have a routine with his bottles and food, bottles every 4 hours and meals in between.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yeah, sleep training is so hard and doesn't always work! I tried the same gentle techniques with dd1 but honestly nothing ever worked until she was probably 18+ months. With her I feel like I wasted so much time trying to get her to fall asleep in her crib to no avail, which is why I've tried less with Violet. Violet has always actually been even harder than dd1 to put down. As a newborn, dd1 could be put down to sleep just fine at the beginning of the night (not so much after her first wake-up), but the 4 month regression ruined her. Violet surprised me by being unable to be put down as a newborn either! So it's tough. Ah well! I will probably try some gentle techniques when she's maybe 6-8 months and not in a wonder week haha. 
I hope you are able to get your kids on more of a routine if you think that would benefit them. I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better!! Hopefully no more sickness for a long while! 

Apple - thanks for sharing about how you have dealt with your kiddos' sleep! I actually don't mind cuddles or holding them while they sleep much at all...as long as I can sit on the couch and do as I please while they sleep! It was the sitting in a dark room with dd1 that I hated. I actually tried all those gentle techniques that you mentioned to get dd1 to sleep in her crib, but nothing would ever work. She has always been an extremely stubborn, high-needs, hot-tempered kind of girl. She would just scream and scream no matter what I did, so that is why I just gave up and sat in a dark room. 

Thankfully, my fears of being trapped in a dark room with Violet have not come true! I realized she is just getting close to a nap transition, which is causing her to take her 4th nap far too late and then stay awake really late after that. She has only managed to make it with only 3 naps a couple times, but those nights she managed to stay asleep better once it was bedtime, so that was good. I think she just needs a bit more time to adjust and then she will drop that 4th nap. Hopefully I won't get stuck in the "dark room" phase this time! I'll try some of those gentle techniques once she's out of this crazy wonder week maybe...but I wouldn't bother keeping up with it if she just kept waking up 20 min later like she did before. It's just not worth it. 

Sounds like you have a great bedtime routine going on with your 2 youngest! :) 

Ali - I hope Isa will sleep ok for you on holiday! That's always tricky. We would usually end up bringing our playpen and then wouldn't end up even using it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hello everyone. I have read back but my phone is soooo slow!
Vi turn 6mths last week. She has a bit of a cold and cough bless her.
We went to the zoo yesterday and it was soooo hot so she slept loads . Was far too warm for me too! Ugh! Xx


----------



## Apple111

Thought just check in :) just sat with ds and step children at oh graduation... Ds thinks daddy looks cool in cap and gown haha .. He thinks daddy is Harry Potter lol x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you had a nice day!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - haha, cute about your ds thinking your oh looked like Harry Potter in his cap and gown! Congrats to him. 

Midnight - ah, yes! The zoo when it is super hot isn't the best! I stick to water activities when it's too hot. 

AFM - Violet grabbed onto my bowl of cereal this morning and knocked the whole thing over. Cereal and milk EVERYWHERE! It was a disaster to clean up and I'm a bit cranky now from that along with dd1's constant crying this morning. We have relatives in town and have been visiting with them a bit. My birthday is tomorrow! We also have to prepare for an upcoming holiday. Going to be a busy week.


----------



## Ally2015

midnight- hope v feels better soon

apple- that is so cute that they think he is harry potter!

lit- nightmare about the cereal! where are you going on holiday? whats the plans for your birthday. I will say happy birthday in advance as i will be away from tomorrow and probably won't get a chance to log on tomorrow.

afm- isa had a really rough night last night, he slept fine until 3am, after which i changed his nappy, and fed him. but he decided to stay up till 5, and i just felt soooo tired. He was difficult to settle. Managed a walk in the park this morning though.
normally at bedtime he is mostly easy, but tonight he really fought bed time, and kept waking up.
i feel ready to sleep now!! (its 10pm). We are off tomorrow morning for our highlands trip. Really looking forward to some quality family time.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Happy Birthday!!! I know I'll miss it if I wait till tomorrow to say it! 

I can't eat with T at all. He scrambles to try and get my food. If I don't let him he screams. He's cute, though. I'll put him in the high chair and once he sees his food he starts banging on the tray. He's a very demanding child, with a serious temper already. 

Honestly, I hate the idea of a routine, but I don't know what to do. O only gets like 6 hours of sleep on the weekends I work if I can't manage to get him to bed on time. 

Midnight - The zoo sounds fun, but yeah in the heat definitely doesn't sound appealing. I want to go next week. I'm hoping we can go real early so if it gets hot we can just leave. It's a smaller zoo so we can still see everything. 

Ally - T really isn't an issue. It's O. Getting him in a routine is a bit of a joke.

I hope you enjoy the trip!!

It took T a couple of weeks before he was sitting up after he really started trying. I was watching a video I had of him. Looked at the date and it was just a month ago! He couldn't sit up very long and was very wobbly. Now he's sitting, army crawling, can sit himself up, and he's now getting on his hands and knees. I didn't think he would bother, but now he's really trying. They can develop so fast! 

AFM - Work the next two days, yay.. ugh. Doesn't feel like I had 5 days off. Didn't help that I got sick. Thankfully I think it started and ended with me.

I'm really missing the hubby. Sucks having no time together, but I don't like the alternative. I really don't want my children in daycare more than they're with us. Plus, saving money is a huge help right now. I don't know how people send their children off every day and are okay with it. I'll be okay with it once they're school age, but not when they're so little. 

We did manage to find time to DTD. It's so hard with our hours and having two children to work around. We didn't use any form of protection or prevention. Mainly because I'm not concerned at the moment since my cycle hasn't returned. I haven't started NFP method yet. So, if I do end up pregnant then I guess it was meant to be and you all can try to keep me calm as I freak out! 

Lazy day for supper, ordered pizza. Had the boys out in the pool for awhile. T loves it and it keeps him chill. O loves it as well. Brought them in and they both settled down for a nap, so it's been quiet for awhile which has been a nice change! 

Well I'm going to go sit back and enjoy the sound of nothing for the remaining time.


----------



## Apple111

Ali sounds like a nice chilled night .. Ive not had pizza for ages !! Think I'm gonna get one now haha ..sorry u r struggling and missing your DH its really hard isn't it and I know what you mean about the full time childcare, I will be weaning ollie in for ages af then eventually he will be going 3 days. I was weaning my ds on for about a year lol., I was luckily in a position at work where I could get away with working from home and finishing early so he didn't do a full fay for months. I remember his minder saying to me it was nice to see as I used to laugh and say she must think I was soft with him but she said that there were lots of parents that would drop them as early as poss and collect late as poss. I just Couldnt wait to pick him up! Glad you are feeling bit better and boys liked the pool ! :) 

Ally yay for holidays !! Hope you have a great time and manage to relax. Im sure Isa will be fine in the night. My oh was talking about going to scottland for holiday but we have only been to edingborough, if you have any ideas of places to go thats good for families thats not too far north you will have to let me know. ImClueless lol.. Id like to book surprise little break for oh. 

Lit : happy birthday hon !! Hope you have a loverly day.. Oh no.. Not cool with the cereal episode? These babies just grab everything these days don't they. I looked down the other day and ollie had somehow managed to pick up some sellotape he was sat on my knee!! It must have been stuck to me or something ! Scary! He was chewing it &#128534;..hope u are feeling bit better and that your day improved ! 

Nice that u have family visitors and are managing to see them. Im glad that you like the cuddles and manage ok with them all the time whilst V sleeps. Glad the dark room thing didn't stick ! :) Sometimes I just bring the boys in with me so we can have a group hug lol., I always say they won't want to come near us when the are teenagers , I know I have 2 lol.. so im making the most of them being little. I was smiling to myself today washing up with ollie on hip. He was just looking around and taking it all in smiling lol., I said to him I bet Ur little friend V that u have not met met is on her mummies hip right now too haha 1000s miles away lol., I was carrying him round doing my jobs for about an hour lol he was loving it &#128514;...Sorry dd has been playing up for u , my ds had drove me bonkers today and I feel really guilty as I kept telling him off. I think he has been spoilt all last week whilst poorly, he still isn't 100% but very demanding !! He would ask for something as soon as I sat down and if I asked him to wait 5 mins whilst I ate Ect he would just go into melt down &#128534;..the joys &#128514;!! Hope ur busy week is a fun week ! X

Midnight/ happy 6 months little V !! :) Ollie was 6 months last week and Missed it lol ,, had loads going on with ds being Poorly so forgot !! Glad u got to the zoo. Sorry it was so hot ! We have a pass for our local zoo and ds loves it :) 

Might struggle to on next few days as ive got loads of work to do for my accreditation for work and IT at work have been messing me about so got a bit to do annoyingly so any spare time im expecting to go on that ! &#128546;.. 

Slammer hope your back is feeling better and that u are doing ok x 

Vroggers hope u r doing ok, your little lady sounds like she is doing really well. I can't believe how much our little babas are growing. It's nice to hear about all their little achievements.. 

Ollie still not rolled!! So close tho lol.. He goes to his side then can't be bothered lol., and rolls back.. Come on little man !! Ha I'll be complaining when he is rolling all over haha x he is getting good at sitting up, until he face plants of I don't catch him , then get stressed ! 


OHs Graduation was really nice.. Ds had few meltdowns as he couldn't sit with daddy but got over it with KFC after..

Spoke to bank today to look at my mortgage , having a bit of financial sort ! 

Think oh work hassle is getting to him and think he is rundown. Full of ulcers, sore throat and said tonight he feels really achy all over so Prob coming down with something &#128534;.. Anyway better get to bed.. 
hope I all have nice day/ night :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - aww, that made me smile about you saying to Ollie about V being on my hip at the same time! I'm sure she probably was! They definitely won't want to be so near us as teenagers, so it's good to soak the snuggles up now! It is very intense to have to hold them constantly, though! 

Glad the graduation went well. Sorry your DH seems to be getting sick! Hope he gets over whatever it is really quickly. It is hard when work gets them so down. 

Ally - we are just heading to the lake a couple hours away! We will be staying in a cabin the whole time, which will be nice! I'm looking forward to actually being there, but the packing and preparations will probably drive me slightly crazy beforehand. Best of luck as you prepare for your trip as well. Thanks for the birthday wishes! I hope isa had a better night last night. 

Ali - thanks for the birthday wishes. 
Haha, that's funny about T being a very demanding child already. V is showing more and more personality and I am thinking she is going to be pretty demanding as well. She wants EVERYTHING that is out of her reach. If she is trying to get something and you take it away from her, she actually does a little whiny cry like she is throwing a mini tantrum. It's cool to see her already having some more wants/preferences rather than just her basic needs, but also makes me scared to think how strong willed she is going to be! Hehe. 
I don't blame you for not wanting to use childcare much while the kids are so young. It's definitely a sacrifice not seeing your DH so much, but it isn't forever, either. There is a sacrifice on either end, I suppose. Hopefully you can endure the not seeing each other so much for this young season, and then when the kids are a bit older you can maybe use childcare a bit more so you can be together as a family more. 
Haha, I hope for your sake you don't get pregnant again already! We still haven't managed to even try to dTd. The one time we got close, V of course woke up. No idea how anyone else finds the time (except, oh yeah, their babies probably sleep in a crib for more than 10 minutes at a time). Anyway, I'm sure you won't have gotten pregnant with you still BFing so much. Yay for a lazier day with pizza! Always fun. 

AFM - thanks all. My birthday was okay. Went to the mall and got my free birthday Starbucks with dd1. In the evening, we went to an outdoor food festival sort of thing. My parents had dd1, so we only had to worry about V which was nice! DH spoiled me with too many presents! Unfortunately, I have to return most of the clothes he got me because they weren't quite right on me, so he is a bit offended, but I did appreciate them all! 

Bad news I got the other day was that my daycare provider will not be able to take V and dd1 when I go back to work. She doesn't know how much longer she will do childcare, and says she doesn't have the energy to take care of really young kids now that hers are getting older. I understand, but now I'm in a scramble to find daycare! I have to go with someone random and do interviews and stuff. That sets me on edge. Don't know how I can really trust anyone that I don't know well! :(


----------



## vrogers

Literati- you are completely right, made me feel better and even a little emotional! I know eventually I'll miss holding her for naps and it is a good excuse to just chill. 
Happy belated birthday! Yay for free coffee! What's your fav drink there? 
That's a bummer about childcare. I don't blame you at all for wanting to completely trust someone. I have yet to take L to our church daycare and I used to work in there. I hope you're able to find someone you can get to know/trust! 

Ali- I think we'll try the pack n play or her crib this weekend again. The rock n play is about to have to be retired for good, she's just too long and able to pull up/roll around. 
I hope you're able to go to the mom group! Is it too far away? 
Also did you ever find a diaper bag? I've seen some backpack style ones that I think are cute! 
Yay for dtd! You're so chill, the opposite of how I was when we had our little "oops" haha. I take tests now fairly often because I'm paranoid and my period has been really weird lately! 

Apple- you will definitely miss when Ollie didn't roll over, once he starts. It's such a weird time when they are starting to try to be more mobile but aren't quite able to get everywhere they want. Lots of frustration for them! 

Ally- I'm doing great thank you for asking! Definitely keeping busy. 
I was worried about L's sleep on our trip, but she did better than I thought she would thankfully. Hopefully Isa does too! I read it helps to keep their bedtime routine as close as you can so we kept bath time and book and she didn't even seem to notice she was in a diff environment at night. 

Midnight- I hope Vi feels better soon poor thing! 

Afm- sorry for the crappy post, L is beside me in her jumper and will be hungry soon so I had to hurry. 
She had her 6 mo appointment today and is 15#5oz (41 percentile) and 26.5 in long (84 percentile). Her ped said she is def ready for solids, stage 1 and 2. Next appointment isn't until October when she's 9 months, feels forever away! 
L is sitting for several min at a time and still trying to crawl (gets easily frustrated) and super curious/inquisitive


----------



## Apple111

Thought Id check in as can't sleep :) quite tired today I think the early mornings are catching up a bits. Oh been off work today seems to have flu type symptoms so kept boys with me all day as ds in a funny mood this week after being poorly , just so loud and demanding, he will get over it he has been like his before after being ill. it was actually quite funny this afternoon. Me and oh have this little joke thing where if im having a bit of a rant or nah sometimes he will just say " yes dear!" Taking the mic and he made this little song where he just says Nono yes yes ..and he says hopefully one of them will be saying yes or no at the right time.. Today whilst ds was getting too giddy at mums she was trying to tell him to calm down as he might make ollie jump ect and ds started singing .. Nono yes yes at her like oh does with me!! I just started to laugh , couldn't help it &#128514; obviously didn't let him see but funniest thing was ollie was laughing his head off at ds.. Mum just gave in in the end.. And ds ran off round garden,,,,,

Lot/ glad u had nice birthday ..free coffees always taste better !! Sorry to hear about the childcare., we are not doing well with that on here at the min are we. That is a worry for u. Ive found out my childminder is moving premises and changing to a nursery which means they will basically be tripling the amount of children they take. Doesn't really matter with ds now as he is older and goes school sept but ollie will be attending just as it changes which is a worry as the reason I liked it for ds is that it was small and home from home :( hope u get something sorted soon..

Vrogers/ L sounds like she is doing great. Sounds like she will be crawling in no time :) good luck with the solids with her. 

O is doing well. I put him on a big bath towel with no nappy on floor with some toys this am to get him some air to his bits and bobs as ds was out and he managed somehow to get from one side of towel to other, still not rolling but obviously doing some kind of shuffle lol...he is in 9/12 months now and they only fit where they touch ! He has really chunky Legs so cute haha..he looks like he has little girl legging on if I put him in 6:9 months even though they will fit him length &#128514;.. 

Prob sad to say but ive started buying odd stocking fillers for christmas !! Four of them is expensive to buy for and I know my mat pay is going down soon so I'll be struggling come December!.. Anyway 2.30 am here do better get some sleep .. Came to bed early as was up early all week, slept then woke now can't get back off just been sat talking to oh for ages as he could sleep either !! U can't win !! I'll be shattered again tomorrow ha x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you had a good birthday lit. 
Vi was sad yesterday but seems better today.
How is everyone doing. Any babies sitting yet? View seems like her head is too heavy for sitting haha


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, hope u r all well. Just having some chill time with ollie, so thought I'd pop on , we are actually sat in coffee shop. Ds at nursery , oh in bed with flu so thought what the heck , so I'm sat with large lattee and ollie with his Milkies taking selfies lol x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- oh no about the flu, I hope nobody else catches it! How is your teenager doing? I know at one point he was having issues at school. 

Midnight- L sits on her own for a couple min. She loves it! 

Afm- L officially started solids. She's had bananas one time for 2 days now, and will probably try again today and try something else tomorrow. Both days she'll open her mouth for the spoon several times and then take the spoon from me and gnaw/lick on it. It's cute! 
That's really the only new thing here. It's quiet here, hopefully everyone and their LOs are doing well!


----------



## slammerkin

Apple - what operation did your DS need? Sorry to hear he was ill! 

Also sorry your OH is sick now too! 

Ollie sounds so big! Although Jack wears a lot of 9 months stuff too. 

Good job getting ready for Christmas so early! 

AliJO - keep up the good work on the weight loss. I think I started to lose some last week from working out, but I have been slacking this week.

Sorry you were sick!

Good luck getting the boys into a routine. I'm sure it would help with them being in daycare. I definitely need our routine, even if it means I go to bed early and get up early.

Not seeing the hubby does suck. We have been talking about new jobs for DH, but he's take such a huge pay cut, it's a lot to think about. And now that DD and Jack will be in daycare/preschool...that's a lot of money we need. I imagine most people who have their kids in daycare a lot don't feel that great about it, but it has to be done. A lot of kids around here would be in daycare 12 hours a day due to people's long hours and long commutes. At least DD and Jack only go for 7 hours a day. It's good for DD - don't feel as good about it for Jack though.

Literati - sorry DD1 had such a bad night last week. I really hope V doesn't torture you quite so much with having to stay in a dark room with her.

Have you read the No Cry Sleep Solution? I got some tips there with DD. There is one part about getting baby used to letting go of the nipple so they are not attached all night. Some people call it the "Pantley Pull Off". It worked a bit with DD, but seriously took a week for her to get used to it and let go willingly.

Can't believe you don't have AC. I would die. How hot does it get? We are having a heat wave here. 

Wish Jack would drop a nap...I still don't even know how many he takes...maybe 5-6 per day? If they are all short. It's ridiculous! 

Happy belated birthday! We should do a poll and see how old everyone is... ;)

Food festival with just you and DH and V sounds fun! 

That's too bad your daycare provider won't take V! Trying to find someone you like and trust is hard!

vrogers - I'm looking for web content management jobs. I have applied to a few this week and am keeping my eye out for more. Also applied to an accessibility testing job.

Hope you can get L used to the pack n play or the crib. Though Jack is chunky, he is still in the rock n play for naps at home. He can't sit yet, and doesn't try to get out of it. He gets swaddled and just sits there when he wakes waiting for someone to get him, so we keep an eye on the monitor.

Sounds like L is doing great from her checkup! Have fun starting solids. My DD had a weird reaction to bananas when she was 6 months - threw up both times we gave it to her, but hours later. Tried again after she was a year and she was fine.

Ally - work is fine - boring as ever!! Dr appt was a bit of a bust, which was not a surprise. They don't want to give any muscle relaxer to a nursing mom because they haven't been studied for effects on lactation or the infant. Was told to take higher doses of ibuprofen, which doesn't do anything! 

How nice to pick strawberries! Would love to do that kind of thing sometime - but not when it's hot as balls, like is has been here recently. We get tiny wild strawberries in our yard, but they are pretty flavorless, so no fun.

Hope you have a great time in the highlands! Would love to go there some day. There are some remote places in Ireland that might be a bit similar. Spectacularly beautiful in remote west Cork and Kerry.

Midnight - happy six months to V! Sorry she is sick. :(

AFM - Sheesh it's been a while since I replied! Feel bad - just couldn't seem to find the time. 

Still applying to jobs - had a phone interview for one, and am supposed to have an in-person next fri, but not sure I have the skills they are looking for. Just dying to get out of here now. Need a change! Need a challenge!

Back is still messed up, but I saw a chiropractor earlier this week and he seemed confident he could help and get it mostly resolved with 4-5 visits! Going twice next week and twice the following hopefully. Really hope this works out. 

Dh got his semen analysis back and he is 100% sperm-free! Hehe. So we got to have our first condom-free DTD and it was awesome, lol. I just saw the paper with the results yesterday, and it was kind of hilarious because it describes the color, volume, and viscosity of the "sample". Color range is from "opalescent" to "pale straw". Was telling my BF about this and she was like "can you imagine telling someone that's your job...analyzing the color of men's semen?!" Haha!

Bad news - I got my first PP period! I am so blown! This is BS. I thought it was pathetically early when I got it back at 8 months with DD, but Jack isn't even 6 months! And this would explain why I was not pumping as much last week/early this week. This is totally going to make pumping a bigger stress because of the routine dips in supply that happen along with my cycle. Crap crap crap!

So yeah. Jack started daycare 3 days - mon-wed. It didn't go all that well. :( Even last week DH was having a hard time getting him to take a bottle after he hadn't really had one in a couple weeks due to vacation. So our lady also had a really hard time getting him to eat, and he only took, like 4-6 oz each day. I picked them up on Weds, at 4, and he had only eaten at 12:30 - she had tried to feed him again before I got there, but he wouldn't take it. So he practically tore the clothes off me when I got there. He took a couple long naps, but it was also hard for her to get him to sleep because of caring for the other kids she can't take him into a quite room like we can. So he didn't nap anywhere near as often as he would at home. So...yeah. I dunno. Hopefully next week gets better. DH said let's see how next week goes and then reconsider. But if I get a new job where I'm not teleworking, then he's really gonna have to keep going at least Mon/Tues because DH just can't do it on no sleep like he used to with DD. Of course yesterday when he was home with DH he finally took the bottle well and had 7 bottles!! Which is also not cool, because that's too much! Only two oz bottles, but still. I can't do 14 oz a day, particularly with my period coming back. Gonna try to make him take a bottle both days this weekend to keep him in practice at least.

Tomorrow is our annual family reunion at my parents' house. It's a big thing with the extended family. We get dirty eating steamed crabs and other food out in the back yard under a huge tent. Looking forward to it! Though trying to pick crabs with Jack around might be a pain. Last year was finally fun because DD just went off with my neice and DH and I could eat without having to take care of her. 

Hope everyone else has a good weekend!


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I hope you get to enjoy getting messy with food! 

I really hope Jack adjusts soon. That's the worst thing to think you're baby is in distress the whole time. O wouldn't take the bottle at first and I could hardly handle it. So glad T isn't like that. 

I'm so sorry about the PP period. That's kind of insane considering how attached he is to you! I was afraid I might have been getting ready for mine, but turned out it was my gut ha.. 

I hit a stall on weight loss this past week. We'll see if it continues or if it was just a hiccup. 

Vrogers - Solids is a fun experience.. I made up a song for T.. I sound like a goof and he's just like "Feed me.." He's adorable, though. I'll set him in the high chair and as soon as he sees the food he starts banging on the tray! Which progresses to screaming if I don't hurry. 

I should be more concerned, but eh.. I knew the risks and I took them. No reason to fret because if it happens, I guess it was meant to be! I'd freak out more because I'd be following the same age pattern that my siblings and I have. I guess I also should be thankful for "oops" babies. I am for sure an oops! Got pregnant with me when my second oldest brother was 6 months. 

Apple - It's nice to have some one and one time with your children! Glad you found some even though it's too bad your OH is sick. 

Midnight - T has been sitting for over a month! He's army crawling as well. Almost ready to start crawling on his hands and knees. Trying to pull himself up at furniture. He's up and down hallways, into bedrooms.. he's everywhere! I step into the kitchen for a second and I lose him! We have an open layout, but he's too little I can't see him over the counter! ha.. 

Lite - That's too bad about the daycare provider. I totally get your freak out. I hate interviews and references. I feel they can be very deceiving. I'm glad I personally knew the people who recommended the one I have. 

AFM - I work this weekend. I hate hate hate the weekends I work. Oh well. Both boys are still awake and it's 1030. T had a late short nap on the ride home from the hospital. DH's friend had a baby so we went to see him. Cute little fella! Made me kind of have newborn fever. 

I need to be up no later then 430. Starting this weekend out horribly. Sunday I'm going to feel like death. They'll probably both sleep early tomorrow night, but I'm always so worn down it doesn't matter how much I sleep. 

T is all over the place. He's up and down hallways. He loves the bathroom because he wants to play with the curtain. I have to keep it shut since I don't want him to knock it down on himself. Goes into the bedrooms.. he's starting to seek us out. Sees us go down the hallway and you're likely to be greeted by him halfway once you come back. Baby proofing constantly. It's harder with a toddler.. always undoing my handiwork! 

Alright, I'm going to go snuggle (attempt to he resists) the baby man and try to get at least one to sleep so I can finish getting what I need done.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ah, crap. I lost my whole post. 

This one will be more brief.

Ali - sounds like T is really enjoying exploring everything! I agree it is way harder to baby proof this time. I'm surprised there aren't more emergencies and incidents with second+ children than there are. Older siblings are such hazards! 
So sorry your working weekends are so terrible! I don't envy you at all, an am so grateful I get the year off. 

Slammer - that is so, so sad about Jack doing so poorly at daycare. You must feel so torn. It does take them a while to adjust, so hopefully next week will be a whole lot better. I hope you can find a new job that you love soon! Looking for jobs is no fun. 
That is awful about getting your period back! :( I hope it doesn't affect your supply too much. I was lucky to not get it back until 17 months with dd1, but that's because she was still BFing hourly at night until 16 mo when I night weaned her! 
Yeah, having no a/c is terrible! It isn't that common to have a/c here because we only really have 2-3 hot months, so only wealthier people have it. Let me tell you that it has become my new life goal to get a/c! It has been 29-31 C both outside and in my house every day (84-89 F). Ick! No airflow in my house either, so it feels hotter than outside. I am kind of starting to hate it! One nice thing about working is getting A/C at least. Still, I should just get over it haha. 
I never read that whole book but I did read up on that method which of course never worked at all with dd1. Nothing ever did! I might try reading up on it again to see if it would help with V. 

That annual reunion sounds fun! I agree those kinds of functions aren't the greatest with a baby or young toddler. Oh well, just a season of life, I guess! Hopefully Jack cooperates and it goes smoothly/is still fun! 

It is great your DH is finally sperm free! Too funny about the analysis. 

VRogers - exciting about starting solids! Glad L liked the bananas! 
Thanks for the well wishes on daycare. 
Sounds like L is a tall, slim little lady! :) 


Apple - I'm glad you got to relax in a coffee shop with Ollie! Sounds fun! 
Sorry your day home is becoming much bigger. I agree that isn't ideal for a baby/young toddler! 

Midnight - thanks. V doesn't sit up yet at all. She is more interested in learning to crawl.

AFM - it's been an overly busy week with visitors, especially on a week where I haven't really felt like talking to anyone. DH should be on holidays now, but he is still at work at 11:00 pm. Grr. I'm not even looking forward to his time off that much because it doesn't even feel real. Also, it will be over way too fast. It will be nice when it happens, though. Let's hope he's home by midnight...


----------



## Ally2015

apple- thank you, we had a lovely trip :) isa slept mostly the same as he does here, except he napped really badly there. He was just too excited and looking at everything all the time. Edinburgh is lovely, but Stirling is another good shout. Scenic, historic and really beautiful. It has a lovely castle. 
i cant believe you are getting ready for xmas! crazy !! hope ur oh feels better soon.

lit- glad u had a nice birthday and were spoilt with presents, thats exactly how it should be :)

vrogers0 sounds like L is doing great. Banana is a good first solid i feel!
yeah i kept his bedtime routine similar, take him to dark room, give him bottle and put his night clothes on and nappy change.He slept pretty much the same as he does here at home. 


lit- did your dh come home soon after? have u any plans for while he is off?

slammer- yes i would imagine ireland has some amazing sights! i have only been to Dublin and Belfast. Yes lets do an age poll.... is anyone else up for it?
that is so funny about the semen analysis... haha.
enjoy your family reunion, it sounds like great fun.
Hope daycare will get better for Jack, i am sure with time, it will.

ali- i hope work goes ok... sounds so stressful. So cute about T being all over the place. Isa is getting like that, if you are holding him, he tries to get out, and wants to play. They get big so fast...

afm-
i hope i didn't miss out anyones posts! i only quickly read.
So we are back from our short little trip. It went well, but my god, it is tiring travelling with a baby. The scenery was stunning, breathtaking. Really beautiful, i will upload some pics when i get a chance. Isa slept ok, more restless than normal but went to bed at normal time (7/8pm). We did a lot of driving, and it was hard to do long walks with Isa, he would just start getting frustrated, or whatever and we would stop. 

anyway need to go as Isa crying but will get some pics on tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## AliJo

I'm 26, I'll be 27 in November. I feel young and old at the same time. Not sure how that works.

T can do a true crawl now!! :happydance: He just started to today! That we've seen anyways. He was already all over the house, now he'll just be faster once he gets a hang of it. It's too cute! A couple of days ago he was getting on his hands and knees and I was saying 2 weeks most and he'll start truly crawling.. 2 days later. 

Ally - Glad the trip was nice! Everything is more tiring with a baby. Just thinking about trips stresses me out haha

Lite - Oh how I wish.. ugh.. Oh well. What sucks on top of having to work, a lot of people just expect you to accept it and accept the crap conditions. 

No thanks on no AC.. 80 inside is bad enough! No thank you on 89. I'm spoiled by AC and need it lol


----------



## Ally2015

ali- wow go baby T!!!! amazing he is crawling already. i am 27, turned 27 in April. I also feel young, cause I am in my twenties, but old cause i feel tired all the time and don't have the same energy as I did in my early twenties hahah.


----------



## froggyfrog

Hi ladies!!! 

Ali, how crazy!!! Can't believe he is crawling already!! 

Ally, I defiantly have to agree that traveling with a baby is very exhausting. We just went And spent time with some friends five hours away last weekend. Dh and I used to use one large suitcase, now we have about three bags and two diaper bags lol. 

Lit, I wouldn't survive with no ac! Especially not with almost 100F that we have here. 

Slammer, sorry that jack is having such a hard time. I hope he can adjust fast. Has his sleep gotten any better? 

Vrogers, I love watching Gage try new stuff, it's so fun!! 

Afm, not too much to report. Gage is still trying to scoot but hasn't figured it out yet. He can roll around and get to whatever he wants. He tries to propel himself forward, and then starts getting mad when he doesn't move. He has tried many foods now. Our freezing system has worked so amazingly. I haven't had to make new purées yet because I had so much frozen! I am going to add to it soon though. I want him to have a few more new things and I will make them in bulk and freeze them. It just makes it so much easier to pop out a food cube and throw it in the microwave. 

Oh I'm 29, I will be 30 in a couple of weeks.....eek!!!


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - Yay for your Dirty Thirty!  

Poor Gage! They do get so frustrated when it doesn't work the way they want it to! In a way it's a good thing because it means they're not okay with the results meaning they will keep trying!

What system do you have for baby food? 

Ally - So true. I need to get more active. I bet it will help if I get into shape. I don't want to feel this tired forever!

AFM- Pumping these boobies.. ha.. so so tired today it's not even funny. I fell asleep putting the boys to sleep. Woke up long enough to put T in the crib. He didn't sleep the best. I put him back every time he woke. I just didn't the last time because I had a hour left. The second day is always the worst. I can get 10 hours of sleep and I would still feel like this. My body just doesn't like these 12 hour days.

Only 1.5 hours left and I get to go get my boys. I really have no issues with our child care provider, but I always feel better when they are home.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ali, I spend an hour or so preparing fruits and veggies and then purée them and pour them into ice cube trays. Each cube is 1oz. And when they are frozen I pop them out and put them in bags and label them. So when it's time to eat I just take maybe one cube of carrot and one of peas and put them in the microwave so I have a two oz meal. Or I'll thaw one squash and one apple and throw the apple into some oatmeal and add a little cinnamon and it's like a desert.


----------



## AliJo

Froggy - Oh, okay! I thought you bought some system haha.. Yeah, see I want to get into making my own, but I just haven't found much time to do it. Need to get a better food processor. It'll be a lot cheaper. T loves his food!! I can't completely satisfy him anymore. He needs to eat at least twice a day and I'm probably going to start feeding him in the morning as well.


----------



## froggyfrog

I thought that it may have sounded like that after I responded lol. Nope, just an idea I found on Pinterest. It really is easy and seriously takes an hour to make everything. I have a ninja and a knock off magic bullet, but only use the magic bullet because it works faster than my ninja. I buy the steamers peas so I just pop those in the microwave and while those are going I peel and chop apples pears carrots etc and put those in bowls with water and out those in the microwave while after the peas are done for about 15 minutes. And then put each thing in the bullet with a little water and then pour into ice cube tray rinse and move on to the next one. The sweet potato takes a little longer but it makes a bunch!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am 30 but I do not feel it? Well not often! 

I had my first 2 at 16 and 17 so it's so strange to be treated differently now I am older!

Since I last posted Violet is now sitting comfortably and for a good 5 mind which came out of no where.

She has also said Dada. She does not stop now and sounds are at front of mouth rather than gurgling!

Oh and we took her swimming. She absolutely loved it and we stayed in about 45mins. It made my heart burst seeing her brother and sisters fussing over her in the pool and her just grinning! 
I want to update here more!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just quick check in, im with with ds and ollie today, think im going to take them out for walk if I can get myself motivated ! Lol I'm the old one on here im 38 , mind u it would be a bit concerning if I was in my 20's with having a 20 year old son haha.. 
Love having my two youngest it's like starting again but 1st two for me and oh and it was important for us to have our own. The plan was just one initially but then we thought it would be nice for ds to have a sibling close to his age so now we have ollie and they are so close already.. Im not gonna reply to everyone at the min as ds is hassling me a bit now so will try and get on again later. Hope you are all well x


----------



## slammerkin

AliJO - Newborn fever - you cray!

Sorry your weekends when you work are so hard. I can only imagine. 12 hour shifts must be brutal. 

26 - you are young!

Well done on T crawling!

Literati - I was feeding DD all night for ages too, but I think working outside the home is what did/does me in. Maybe if I were home all the time I'd get a longer stretch without a period. 

I still can't believe how much overtime your husband does. That's just insane.

Ally - glad your trip went well. Yes, it is exhausting traveling with a baby! Do post some pics when you get a chance. Just you wait until your 30s, lol. These modern times of having babies later and later are hard on a woman.

froggy - sounds like an awesome system you have going for making food. I wish I could get my act together for that kind of thing. I used to spend so much on pureed pouches for DD, but I just hate cooking and never found the time.

midnight - that's nice V enjoyed swimming, and how cute her siblings were so involved with her. 

Apple - that's great Ollie can be close with his brother. Even if DH and I were to bust up, I still would never have another kid if I found someone new. I just can't do it again.

AFM - I'm 33 - 34 in October. Crazy to think I'm almost in my mid thirties. Where does time go?! I feel kind of old, but kind of young at the same time. I dunno. It's weird.

Jack started taking the bottle well for DH on thurs and Fri last week, and he did good yesterday at daycare, so hopefully today goes well too. He gets scared of loud noises though, so when the other baby cries he always starts crying apparently. Poor sensitive guy. He had two naps yesterday too, which is better. 

Trying to figure out how much milk he needs and at what intervals, and balancing that with my ability to pump. Before vacation he was happy with 2 oz bottles - 10 oz over the 10 hours I'm away. But he clearly wants more now. I want him to stick to the rule of 1-1.5 oz of milk per hour away from me, but if he's in that upper range I might not be able to keep up. I was just kind of thinking out loud about it when I picked them up yesterday and the daycare lady later sent me the USDA food guidelines that she is supposed to go by. They are completely useless because while they try to address both breast milk and formula, they just don't get it right. Saying 4-6 oz per feeding of either until 6 months and then 6-8 oz until 11 months. Um, no. I will never send a serving larger than 4 oz. That would be setting myself up for failure because there's no way he even eats more than that in a sitting when eating directly from me. And the amount of breast milk consumed does not increase with age the way formula does. She said she would of course go by what I want, but it's just frustrating trying to figure out how to keep him happy, and not overfeed him and run out of my stash.

I did give him his first real "solids" last night - just some applesauce. He made faces, but kind of got into it after a few tastes. Still hardly ate anything though.

Oh, my family reunion/crab feast was fun too!


----------



## froggyfrog

Slammer, there is a calculator on kellymom.com that addresses how much to bottle feed a breastfed baby that goes by how many times they nurse in a day. It' gives a high and low range so if you have a hungrier baby you can feed the maximum. She talks about how the amount of breastmilk doesn't really change until they start solids and then it decreases a bit. Those guidelines sound way off because you can't generalize how many ozs of breastmilk to feed, all eating patterns are different.


----------



## slammerkin

I haven't a notion how many times he feeds in a day! LOL I haven't used the calculator, but have always heard 1-1.5 oz per hour of separation (that's what La Leche League says). My DD was super predictable - 3 oz every two hours for my DH. She also ate every 2 hours from me, so that was her schedule. Jack eats more often - more like every 1.5 hours, but I just offer whenever anyway - sometimes he just has a little snack, and sometimes he really gorges himself. He's just not used to waiting longer to eat, though I'm sure he's not starving if he has to wait 2 hours! The problem with feeding the higher range is that I won't be able to keep up with it pumping-wise. Especially with my period back now my supply will dip for about a week every cycle.

We'll just have to try a few combinations of timings/amounts and see what works. Ultimately if I have to supplement with a bit of formula I will, but hope not to. I have plenty for when we're together! It's just the daycare factor.


----------



## froggyfrog

I completely understand not wanting to have to supplement, I still have my moments where I wish I could still nurse Gage. My supply actually dipped so low that I was only pumping enough for one bottle a day and he was getting formula the rest of the time, so I sadly packed up my pump. I regret weaning him from the breast shield, and if I had to do it all again I would have just kept using it until he was a year old. But I guess you live and learn, and hopefully our second baby has a more successful latch.


----------



## Ally2015

froggy- i haven't managed to make my own food and freeze it yet, i really should. Its expensive buying baby food lol. 

midnight- yah for V sitting and enjoying swimming :)

apple- its cute they are so close in age :) like little twins,

slammer- you are as young as you feel eh! glad family reunion went well :)
Briliant that Jack is taking the bottle and had a good day at daycare. hopefully it stays that way. Are you going to give him more solids now?

afm- Isa has a third tooth coming, he has been quite irritable and unsettled. Waking a lot at night too. 
i try to give him food 3x a day, but he eats a pouch in the morning (normally just pureed fruit), and then only a tiny bit at lunch and dinner. Some days he isn't interested in the food though, which is fine.
It's been hot here, well hot for Scotland, about 25 degrees! We had a fan on all night haha. 
Tonight i am supposed to go to a henna night with my mum, but to be honest, i realllllly don't feel up to it. It will be about 7.30pm, which is when Isa goes to bed, and the thought of getting ready, doing hair, make up etc. Urgh, no. Just want to lounge and chill with dh.

also, finally. Some pics from our trip to the highlands. I would love to go back again and do some climbing and walking with dh.
 



Attached Files:







yz2LT5Ls.jpg_large.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 4









QwvW0B9l.jpg_large.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5









19904939_10158962917825247_8033659909830685559_n.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Scotland is my favourite place. I want to live isle of skye!


----------



## slammerkin

Froggy - I hope your next baby nurses better! You did a great job. You can't do everything perfectly as a mom.

Ally - gorgeous photos - that third one...wow! Jack's second tooth just popped through. They definitely bother him. My DD never seemed bothered by teething. 

AFM - Jack didn't have as good a day yesterday. He didn't nap before daycare, so I thought he would nap when he got there, but he didn't nap until 11:30, and then only for a half an hour! I don't know if our lady didn't try to get him to sleep before then or what. So he was awake from 7-11:30. And of course he was fussy! He barely makes it 1.5 hours in the morning before a nap at home. She said he cried much of the day and didn't want to be put down. He only had one other short nap as well. He was asleep in a minute in the car after I picked them up. Hope today goes better. :( At least I know he had a big nap before DH took the kids to daycare. 

I have chiropractor today and tomorrow. Hoping to see some improvement in my back after that. I've actually been ok. Been using my carrier a lot more and trying not to put strain on my back. It was acting up on Saturday though, and a bit yesterday.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No teeth here yet.

What are babies weighing?

Vi is 16lb 4oz
She is 66cm long


----------



## froggyfrog

Ally those pics are beautiful!! And wow on a third tooth!! Gage still doesn't have one yet, but I can see the top of one trying to poke through and it's taking its sweet time! We are only doing solids at night, I have tried during the day and he wasn't interested so we will revisit breakfast and lunch later. 

Midnight we don't have any teeth yet either! I have no clue about his weight, he has his six month appointment next week so he will get weighed then.

Slammer I hope the chiropractor can help you like he thinks he can, it has to be misery trying to take care of kids and a house with a bad back!

It's F-ING HOT!!! It's so miserable and I had to be out running errands today and on top of that I got my period! We are going to take Gage swimming this weekend for the first time and I'm so excited! I LOVE swimming. Dh doesn't swim at all, so he will just sit on the side and watch. We are waiting to hear back from a company he applied to that will have better benefits and better pay, we will have to move again but that's just part of what we do for now. We will buy a house and settle when Gage turns four. I'm really hoping they call soon because it's about 30 minutes from the coast so we could potentially be on the beach every weekend!!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, hopefully can reply properly ! :) 

Ally/ the pics look beautiful, thanks for the ideas re Stirling. Ive googled it and I think I might try and book a premier inn. Id like to book one for August but we have been nagging the hospital about ds operation with it being cancelled this month and knowing our look if we book something we will get a date through for op &#128547; so gonna wait a bit. He starts school in September so would like to get it done b4 if poss. The henna party sounds fun but can understand u not feeling bothered. I try and avoid anything in the evening with bedtime routines..,

Lit/ hope your trip is going ok. I think you are on it now haha.. V sounds like she is doing great, it's funny that's she is getting her little personality and a little demanding.. u may have your hands full with your two little ladies in a couple of years lol., I bet they are so close tho it will be loverly.. ;) Id love to have a proper sister. I do have a half sister but unfortunately we have just never been close. She is my dads daughter from his second marriage but we have never really been encouraged to be close.. I blame her mother, but that's another story ha ! Won't bore u with that! 

Midnight/ V sounds a little cutie. Yay for sitting up ! Ollie doesn't have any teeth yet either but I'm sure they won't be long, im constantly having to change his bib and he is chewing everything bless him. I had my first younger, then a 5 year gap, then 11 years to my ds. Now we have added ollie to the mix. I agree they definately treat u differently when older compared to when I had my first. I do like the fact tho that I had my eldest son young as we are really close now. He is like one of my mates lol.. But I'm still the bank of mum ha !! 

Froggy/ you did fab with the feeding. I felt the same when I went onto formula full time. Gage is clearly thriving and coming on brilliantly. We have similar routines with the food prep. Don't know about you but I sometimes get stuck what to mix together, Id like ollie to try new flavours. Some of the jar foods are really wacky combinations. Im just boiling and blitzing loads of veg. I bought some baby gravy last week to add a bit of flavour to it. I just put in little weaning tubs in freezer and get one out in morning for teatime. I might try the ice cubes tho, never done that. Good idea. 

Slammer, I was at the zoo a few days ago with ollie and ds and we were walking up this ramp going to see the monkeys and there was this mum in front of me pushing a double pram. She has a little girl about 3, really cute and a little boy about 6 months in pram looking round taking it all in. she then told the little girl off for messing with her little brother. She said " Ava .. Leave Jack alone you are winding him up,!! " really made me smile and I thought of u ha...the family reunion sounds good fun. I kind of wish we did something like that. We do have family BBQs with the closet people..Prob couple of times a year..yay for dtd with no condoms! That also made me laugh when I read it.. Really sorry jack not settling at childcare. Ds was like that for a while but he absolutely loves it now, fingers crossed he settles soon. Good he is taking the bottle a little better tho n if u have to end up supplementing a little U have still done a fab job so far and still are doing. Ds op is to remove a lipoma from his back, basically a fatty lump. But it is obvious and its in a funny position over his spine so we are a bit nervous about it but hopefully will go fine. We just really wanted it sorting before school as kids can be horrible. It's about 2 inch across and sticks out about an inch so not so obvious but would be if he did PE. 

Ali/ hope work going ok &#128547;. N yay for T crawling !! Wow what's he like ha., ollie still not rolled haha...he was very close today though ! 

Vrogers/ hope the solids are going ok, they are so cute when they start on them. L sounds like a little doll .. I think with having 4 boys!! I go all broody with girls still ha .. That's def me done tho! No more for me..lol.. 

Sorry it's a long post just not managed to reply for ages properly , I better not lose this one &#128547;!

All doing ok here. Just still waiting for ollie to roll ha.. It will be big announcment when he does !!! He can't be far, he is just on his side all the time, he is sitting well now. Ds had his leaving day trip to the beach from one of his nurseries this week, he has a graduation party this Sunday for the other. He was in local paper today in his cap and gown.. Really cute ..anyway gonna go and see oh down stairs he will think ive fallen asleep ha.. Hope u r all well x


----------



## Apple111

Froggy / think we were posting at same time :) sorry it's so hot over there. &#128560;.. We don't get anything like your temps over here, I think I'd struggle with it.. Fingers crossed your DH gets the positions that works best for you. Four is a good age to buy your own as fits well work Gage going to school ect.. It will all work out in the end :) place near the coast sounds loverly. I can't remember where u r from but I bet the beaches are nice.. We havnt been swimming yet. Hope to get soon, is your DH wanting to learn to swim ? Sorry you got your period !! Not the best to add to the hot weather ! &#128534;


----------



## AliJo

Let's see if I can catch up with everyone! 

Midnight - I have no clue.. T won't even get his "6" month appointment until he's almost 8 months due to scheduling.. freaking annoys the crap out of me. oh well.. According to my scale he's 21 lbs. About to try and measure him myself as well so I at least somewhat have an idea! 

Slammer - That has to be so stressful for you to know he's not doing too well at daycare yet. T has been fighting naps for DH. Then when he does fall asleep he wakes up after a short while. Like 15-20 minutes. 

Hope going to the chiro helps. My back is still pretty bad at times. 

I would say T is in the upper limits of 1.5 oz per hour I'm away. My stash is starting to drop so I need to start pumping more. I need to make 2 bottles worth while I'm at work on top of the one feeding I do on lunch. I generally only get 1 bottle. We give him 6 oz bottles, but he doesn't always eat them in one go. Somtimes he does. It's too difficult to know how many ounces to put in. I decided I need to start pumping while he is napping to get in the extra bottle I need. I don't want to. I hate pumping. 

Bahaha.. I don't feel young at all. I feel broken. Tired 24/7, I for real can't tell you the last time I didn't have some sort of pain. I've had chronic back/hip pain for years. It's always shifting, but I have it somewhere. 

I know I'm crazy for newborn fever, but I can't help it. I love babies too much! 

Ally - Beautiful! I'm definitely jealous. 

Wow, he's going to get all his teeth before you know it! O didn't start to get any till 8 months I believe it was. He got them fast, though. T can just wait till I'm done breastfeeding.. he's biting me! Bad enough without teeth. I don't know if I can handle it if he gets teeth and continues. 

Froggy - I'm sorry you're having regrets. I had some with O. I wish I never used the shield as I do feel it affected my supply early on. I also wish that his tongue tie was addressed. The pediatrician felt it didn't need addressed since he was nursing well, but in reality he struggled with a proper latch. Which definitely affected my supply. It's no wonder he did prefer the bottle early on. He probably could drink from it easier. Ah well. O is healthy and was always well fed so that's all that matters! 

Apple - After having a second I'm super glad that O has someone close to age for him to play with. Yeah there is over 2 years between them, but he still wants to play with him. I'm glad your two youngest will have each other! 

Oh gosh, T is all over the place! I knew where he was one minute then the next minute I hear the dog dish move. He's so quick! Forgot I left the dog food down. I'm constantly checking for hazards.. can you believe I'd still miss one here and there? Ugh.. lol Ollie sounds very laid back. I kind of wish T would be laid back sometimes at least! haha

AFM - We went to the zoo on Tuesday. It was fun. O had a lot of small fits, but we just kept going. I knew he was going to. He doesn't do well with new environments for one and two once he finds something fun he doesn't want to move on. We left earlier than I planned because it was miserably hot. The sun came out all the way and I noped right out of there. I swear my skin was sizzling. It would have been too much for the boys. 

I then got sick that night. Really bad sore throat and work up the next day feeling miserable. Had to work a 12 hour shift. That was fun. I felt horrible! I could still operate, though. Made me feel bad for O because he has had cold symptoms so I'm sure it's what I got and there's no way he felt the best at the zoo the way I felt. 

T has been biting me while I feed him. He has no teeth, but it still hurts!! If he doesn't stop before he gets teeth.. I'm doomed. I really think I'll have to exclusively pump at that point. I really don't want to do that, but I don't think I could manage being bit all the time. 

He still mostly army crawls with a little bit of normal crawling here and there. He's more efficient at army so he does that when he's trying to get something. He's trying real hard to pull himself up at furniture! He can pull himself up to a standing position if he grabs my fingers. I think he needs something more solid and stable than a cushion or something. He grabs our pants and tries to that way, too. 

So he's been doing this thing where he will start whining and crying and just keep crawling towards the bedroom. I think he's tired and he goes that way because he wants to take a nap. Not sure, but he usually does nap after he starts to do that. 

Anyways, I'm just going to keep rambling. I need to go take some more medicine. I really don't feel much better today.


----------



## Ally2015

midnight- never been to isle of skye, but definitely will go one day!
No idea about weight as we don't have anymore health visitor checks, till he is 1! but there is a weigh and go center, i just haven't bothered to go as he seems happy and healthy to me. but i would be interested in his weight!

slammer- thanks! the 3rd pic was where we had lunch, just stumbled across it during our walk. most scenic lunch i have ever had! hope chiropractor goes well.
Poor jack, lets hope the next time is better for him.

froggy- swimming will be lovely, i haven't done it yet with Isa but i really should! fingers crossed for your dh and the better job! every weekend on the beach, that would be amazing!

apple- yeah i hate spoiling bedtime routines! i never went, and i'm glad as my mum said it was really boring. I had a nice chilled evening with dh. Haha Ollie, he isn't fussed about rolling, just happy chappy where he is. Bless him. Look forward to your announcement when he rolls hehe. Stirling will be nice!

ali- yeah he will have all his teeth before we know it. In a way i am glad and want him to get his teeth over and done with. He is struggling just now, bless him. Much more unsettled and fussy. 
Zoo sounds good, really don't think i could handle it in the heat though.Sorry you are feeling unwell, and doing a 12 hour shift... ah super mum.
T sounds so strong and mobile, good for him.
fingers crossed you feel better soon!

AFM- i had a nice two last days as my best friend was off work and we went out for lunch both days. It was a bit difficult with Isa as he wants to grab everything, eat everything and just generally make noise. I put him in a high chair but he never sits in it for long.
last night he was very unsettled, waking a lot and needing extra comfort, normally he sleeps 7.30pm- 1am quite soundly, but not these days. I hope it goes back to that, but i doubt it... i feel like he has been teething for ages now. He got his bottom two teeth and then once they popped out hi third one is making its way.. 
funny story, last night dh and i started dtd and then we heard Isa. Had to stop and get Isa. he wouldn't settle so i put him into the bed with us haha. Dh was gutted , i could tell. 
tonight going to spend more time winding isa down, warm bath, bottle, story etc and hope he sleeps better.
oh and while he still catnaps a lot, he has been doing longer naps in the day, 1 hour to 1.5 hours. But i think that is only because he is awake more at night and hes making up for it lol.
can never win!


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- I'm not entirely sure what those jobs are, but I hope you get the one you want! 
Glad mine isn't the only one who still uses the rock n play. 
Thankfully L hasn't had any bad reactions to any foods (yet)! 
Hopefully this chiropractor can help with your back! I can't imagine constantly being in pain like that. 
Yay for no sperm! I wasn't even aware there was a need to analyze the color haha 
Ugh I'm sorry about your period! Will your milk supply go back to normal when your period ends? I'm sure that's frustrating. 
Poor jack, I hope he's able to start taking bottles from daycare to take that stress of you. 

Ali- that's so cute that T is so into food and gets so excited! 
Oh wow, 6 months! My mom got pregnant with my little brother when I was 9 months old. 
I can't believe T is moving around so much already! L is trying but the most she can get is a few feet, and gets up on her knees for a couple seconds. 
You're a little older than me, I just turned 25 in May! I felt young until having a baby :haha: 
Zoo sounds so fun, but ours is run down so I would want to go to one in a diff city. L doesn't do well in new environments either, it can be frustrating. 
I hope you are feeling better! Working while sick is no joke. 
T sounds so ahead with the crawling and pulling up! How funny that he crawls towards the bedroom for nap time, like he's letting you know he's ready. 



Literati- she is definitely tall and slim for sure, takes after dh! 
How is baby V? 

Ally- glad Isa slept the same! I completely agree on how tiring it is to travel with baby. So much more stuff too. I ended up forgetting so much stuff for myself when we went to New Orleans because I was so focused on the baby's things! 
That is a stunning view! Looks so relaxing! 
I hope you're able to get some better rest soon, teething sucks. 
Always fun when you're in the mood and are interrupted by baby! I always feel so awkward when L makes noise in the middle of dtd. 
I hope both night time and nap time start getting better! Sounds exhausting to deal with. 

Froggy- it's so cute watching them try to start moving around! I'm sure I won't be calling it cute when I have to chase her around haha 
The purée system you have sounds genius actually. Here I am just buying little beech nut cans! 
Also, you weren't talking to me but I saw what you said about supplementing and I just wanted to say you are doing an amazing job! You breastfeed for as long as you did, any amount of breastmilk is great, and he will also do well on formula. I hope I don't sound preachy, I just understand how it is to feel guilty about that! 

Midnight- Swimming sounds like it was so fun! 

Apple- can't wait to hear when Ollie rolls! House full of boys! I grew up with 3 brothers, they were definitely a handful. 

Afm- feels like I haven't been on here in forever! L has had a few restless nights and for the past week has mostly been waking for the day around 6-6:15, and I still have to hold her for naps so it's been extra tiring! She has been taking longer naps now which is nice. 
She has tried bananas, sweet potatoes, apples, and sweet peas. She likes everything except the peas. I also bought a little silicone feeding paci (not sure what it's actually called?) and cut up some strawberries in that, she loved it! 
She is still using rolling to move everywhere, and pushes up on her knees for a few seconds but isn't really crawling yet (other than kind of scooting). She sits up really well, and when I put her in the swing after she eats she isn't interested in leaning back against the swing, just wants to sit up. 
I think that's about all that's going on here, just so exhausted lately!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, my poor baby is really constipated.. Ive avoided giving him solids all day and hardly anything yesterday. He has had some lactalose , ive tried to give him water and watered down orange juice, even given him a baby suppository. Im just sat on couch sleeping with him now for night trying to keep him settled. He has litterally passed out with exhaustion bless him it does seem that his poo is starting to soften a little, but still only passing very small amounts, Im just praying what we have given him helps whilst he is asleep and he can go when he wakes. It's so awful for him. &#128546;


----------



## slammerkin

Midnight - Jack is somewhere over 17. Haven't weighed him in a couple weeks. 

Froggy - hope your DH gets that job. What does he do? Being near the beach would be awesome. We are a few hours from it. Maybe one day we go more often. Haven't been in two years.

It's also blazing hot here. Sick of it. Really makes it harder to keep DD entertained with Jack. I used to take her to playgrounds no matter how hot, but I just can't sometimes with Jack because holding him makes it to hard/hot.

Apple - too cute about the mom and kids at the zoo. Could easily have been me, lol. Love my own Ava and Jack, hard as it is at times.

Hope your DS gets his surgery before school! Can't wait to hear when Ollie rolls, lol.

On no, sorry to hear about Ollie being co uncomfy and constipated. Have you tried prune puree? That used to help Ava.

AliJo - wow, six oz bottles. But T is a chunker and big eater. I'll never make a bottle that big. Four would be my max. Gonna try sending a couple of fours and a three to daycare. That should be enough.

Yeah I always have something hurting. My hip was acting up yesterday!

I do not love babies lol. I don't think I'll ever feel broody for another. 

T might stop biting so much when a tooth pops through. That's how DD was. Jack bites a bit occasionally, but mostly just grazes me when popping off. If I am paying attention I will pry his mouth open as hes letting go.

Ally - glad you got time for lunches with your friend. This age is so annoying for going out to eat...they really do get in the way and make it so hard to sit and enjoy. After a year is much better I think.

Your poor DH, lol! Hope you get some uninterrupted time soon. 

Vrogers - thanks for the well wishes on jobs! Hoping to get out of here soon. 

Yes, I think the dip in supply is the week before my period, and then it starts coming back after my.period starts. Super frustrating for pumping.

Sounds like L is doing well with solids. sorry about the early mornings and having to hold her for naps. Try to cherish those naps. I miss being able to just park myself on the couch for Avas naps.

AFM - Did I mention we started solids? Can't remember. Started giving him some applesauce puree pouches this week. Some have other fruits mixed in. He likes them. Wasn't too impressed with mashed banana when I tried that today. I don't think I can work myself up to puree things at home. I hate cooking so much. But the store bought things are expensive. We bought a lot of those pouches for DD. We still buy her some, but the cheap ones from Aldi that are mostly just apples instead of the more expensive exotic combos from other brands.

I think Chiro has helped my back some, but it's acting up a bit today. Two more sessions this week and then we reevaluate I think.

DH had off last night and we went out for a late dinner as a family. Much harder now with Jack. We saw the head of DDs new preschool that shell be starting in sept there, and she came over to say hi.

Today we had DD play in her little paddling pool and then it rained the rest of the day. I took them to the mall.while DH was at work because otherwise it was just gonna be TV all day. We had a good time. 

Ok back is killing me. More from my carrier and just the weight of Jack than the real seizing pain. Have him asleep on me in the carrier now, but I think it's bedtime for me too.


----------



## froggyfrog

Slammer, dh does construction layout.Its sort of like surveying. He takes points from the architectural drawings and scales them to real size and shoots the pints and marks them so that the carpenters know where things are to be built. We travel with the company. We just moved in march to a new job from Atlanta. He built the new Braves stadium. We have been traveling for about five years now, it can be a lot of fun though because we have lived in so many different places and get to go do things we would have never done had he not started doing what he does. But I want Gage to be in one spot when it's time for him to start school. 

The pool time and mall sounds like a fun day!! Out to eat is definitely challenging, although getting easier as time goes. Is jack sitting up at all yet? Gage is staring to get the hang of it and will sit in the high chair at the restaurant now. 

The high cost of baby food is a really big reason I wanted to make our own. I'm a sahm, and while dh makes decent money, I always feel like I have to save where I can since we are a one income family. Basically if it's not on sale I don't buy it lol! I'm so cheap! 

Apple, sorry about Ollie being constipated. I hope he found some relief today. One thing I had to stop feeding Gage was blueberries because it would make him gassy and poop an extra time the next day. So I'm keeping them on hand I case I need to induce a poo from him! Maybe you could try some? 

Thank vrogers, I know all of those things in my head, but it still just makes me sad. He is a very happy chunky healthy boy though, and that's all that matters!

This whole sleep thing is so stressful isn't it? It's like once you can see some kind of light, they change it up on us! 

Ali, what a smart boy crawling to his nap place for nap time!! I can't believe he is so mobile! Sorry you got so sick, but the zoo sounds so fun. 

Ally, glad you enjoyed some grown up time!!! Lunch with a girlfriend sounds so amazing right now! 

Afm, my mom is coming in two weeks and I'm very excited. She will be sleeping in Gage's room (which he now sleeps in by himself!!!) and asked if she could give him a bottle when he wakes at night.....umm yes!! Like I'm going to say no to sleep? Lol. Probably I will hover at first, but once I see if he is fine without me, Im sure I'll enjoy the sleep! We went swimming this morning and it was so fun! I'm going to try to go a few times a week because he took an amazing nap when we got back home!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- poor baby, I hope he gets some relief soon! It's hard when you feel helpless. 

Slammer- I have been better about reminding myself it won't last and I know one day I'll miss this! 
I hope the chiropractor is able to help your back, I can't imagine how much harder that makes everything to do. 
That's nice you were all able to go out for family dinner! Definitely not as easy with a baby along. 
Also good you were able to get of the house! Everything just drags on cooped up in the house and is monotonous that way. 

Froggy- I completely get it, I have to remind myself every single day otherwise the guilt would take over. Healthy and happy baby is definitely most important! 
That's so awesome of your mom to offer giving a bottle overnight! Enjoy sleeping!! I bet it was so cute to see him swimming! I'd like to get a little kiddie pool for L. 

Afm- we noticed a little lump on L's back. We actually noticed it when she was a newborn (dh says there were two, but honestly the first couple months are hard for me to remember) but last night she was in just a diaper and I really noticed it and of course started panicking. We called the after hours number at her doc, and her pediatrician called us back. She said it doesn't sound serious but she does want us to go ahead and call tomorrow to make an apt to come in so she can see it. L can move her legs just fine, doesn't act like it bothers her at all but it has me in a bit of a panic and ready to get to her doctor and hopefully be reassured!


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello all! I'm back from holiday! I can't believe how much I missed while I was gone. It is too overwhelming to reply to everyone, so I will start fresh after this post. 

Our trip was great. The weather was a bit cooler which was a welcome relief from our boiling hot home which I have already complained about. DH made a fire in the cabin almost every night! We got tons of family time in, DH did ALL the cooking (we BBQed everything, and he is the designated BBQer), we took lots of walks, had a few beach days, and had a great time! Violet did amazing! I found it was a great age for her and she was surprisingly flexible for naps. Used the Ergo while we walked and she would just sleep on the go! Dd1 had tons of fun playing in the sand. Although it was a great vacation, I came back and immediately felt the blues. I have been very down today and crying a lot. I am dreading DH being back at work, but he does have one more day off for us to run a bunch of dumb errands (joy). 

As for ages, I am 29! I am starting to feel a bit old as I near 30.

I'm not sure how much V weighs. I find out in about a week. 

Slammer - so sorry Jack isn't doing the best at daycare. That's a long time without a nap the other day! Hope he adjusts soon. I am sure you're right about having to pump/be at work being the reason your cycle returns so quickly. 

Froggy - 
That will be great to have your mom visiting! That will be amazing for her to feed bottles at night! 


Ali - sorry you're in pain all the time! Do you have sports injuries, or bad joints? 

Apple - thanks for remembering I was on holiday! That was sweet of you. :) 

Ally - beautiful pics! Did you have a nice vacation? 

VRogers - Violet is also still only getting a few feet. It's kind of nice. Once she can get a lot farther, we will have to seriously baby proof!


----------



## slammerkin

froggy - oh, I can imagine it's interesting to try out new places. You must be good at packing and keeping things minimal to move that much! I hate moving, lol.

Jack can sit in a high chair, but not on his own. He was willing to sit in the high chair at the restaurant, but kept dropping anything we gave him to play with on the dirty floor, so it was kind of better to hold him. But that gets old, lol.

Do you have a link to your baby food system? I know you said you got the idea from pinterest. I need step by step instructions or I won't even consider it, lol!

That's awesome your mom is coming to visit and is willing to get up with Gage for a bottle! I hope it works out and you can get some good sleep.

vrogers - yes, being cooped up at home sucks, especially with a preschooler bouncing off the walls! I think the chiro is helping, so if my back keeps feeling better I will be better able to take the kids out places on my own without fearing I'll be in agony.

I hope the lump on L's back is nothing serious! Let us know what the doctor says after seeing her.

Literati - I must have missed that you were going on holiday. That's awsome you can a great time. Coming back to reality sucks, doesn't it??

AFM - Mentioned above - I think the chiro is helping. I only had a bit of pain on Sat, despite doing a good bit with the kids I feel like. And yesterday I just had some soreness, but no spasms. I even did sweeping and mopping and vaccuuming, plus carrying Jack a lot. Really feeling so much more positive about life if this continues to improve! Had another session today, and going again on weds.

Kids are back at daycare today. I sent plenty of milk and DH told her to feed Jack as much as he wants, so we'll see how much he eats. He didn't get a nap before going, so hopefully he slept shortly after getting there. At least today it was just Ava and Jack there - the two others were out.

Not much else to report. We had a good day yesterday. I managed to make it to 5:20pm before turning on the TV for Ava. Seriously, that has to be some kind of record since Jack was born. How sad is that? And then she only watched an hour. Felt accomplished, lol.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Lit/ glad u had a nice little break it sounds like u had a loverly time. I know it's rubbish coming back home. :( 

Vroggers/ hope fhe lump is ok. O has a lump on his back from birth. That's what his op is for what we r are waiting for. His is just a fatty limp (lipoma) if u wanted to look it up. It doesn't bother him but his is quite obvious to others so we are getting it removed. Let us know how u get on hom x

Froggy/ moving all he time sounds fun and tiring.must be nice to see new places though. At least u will have a good idea on locations when u r thinking of settling for when Gage goes to school. 

Ally hope u n little Isa r doing ok :) sorry about dtd! Sorry for u and DH ha..it gets harder as they get older. It's a nightmare with a teenager in the house ha.. It's nice when he goes to stay at his dad's but u just know that oh will then be too tired &#128542;

Well after a night on the couch with my little man, and a little help he eventually passed a poo properly at 6 am. What a horrible night that was. Ive since been boiling and blending prunes with pear and he has had it every day with added fluids and thankfully seems to be going regular again now..

Slammer glad you are getting some relief with your back. I hope it continues. O is the same with a highchair lol .. We end up holding him most of the time ! 

Ali / how u getting on with your little crawler ha.. So cute !! You're def going to have to be baby proofing soon lol..

Midnight / hope u r doing ok hon :) 

We are eating O christened on Sunday. Lady from church came to see us last night at home and had to meet vicar a couple of weeks ago. We are having our older children as godparents. My mums doing a little do at hers after, well I say little , I know she will make a real fuss. She is setting the food like an afternoon tea. Mums neighbour that made ds birthday cake is making is a cake for O. Im hoping It goes well. 

Sorry if I missed anyone ds just woke up so better get up and do the breakfast run !


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry I will miss some buy wanted to say it's lovely about older kids as godparents. Xx


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies, just checking in. Sorry I've been offline for a while. It was a super busy time visiting family and friends. I'm back home now and winding down a bit before going back to work next week. Z is doing well. He traveling well and I was proud of him on the flight home. He slept and woke every hour or so and didn't cry much. He loved playing on the floor in the airport during transit after being cooped up in a tiny bassinet or my arms for hours. He's napping much better now, too. He's just waking now after 1.5 hours. Yesterday I got one two hour and one hour nap from him plus a cat nap in the morning. Way better than the 30 minutes I used to get. 

Apple, don't feel like the old one here. I'm 38 (almost 39) and Z my first! I'm definitely a late starter. I don't think we'll have any more either although dh mentioned the other day that he'd like Z to have a sibling. I would too but I won't be doing it unless dh shows he's more of a hands on parent than he is right now.


----------



## Ally2015

its been a few days, will try to catch up now..

vrogers- any update on V's lump? sorry you are feeling so exhausted, i am feeling the same...

slammer- we managed to dtd the next night, yah! no interruptions. 
yah to Jack starting solids. so glad chiro sessions are going well. 
Hope daycare was ok.

froggy- that will be lovely when your mum visits, and the extra help at night too :)

lit- glad u had a lovely trip! the family time sounds great and i can understand feeling a little blue now that you are back.
A nice break is just what you all needed!
yes my trip was lovely, tiring with Isa but lots of quality time too.

apple- poor wee Ollie, so glad he managed to pass his poo. I give Isa water with his solids and i think it stops him gettin constipated as he poos every day, sometimes twice! I just put cool boiled water in a sippy cup or bottle.
Haha yes i can only imagine dtd gets more awkward as they get older.. at least now isa has no idea whats going on.
Thats nice about the christening! and making your older kids godparents, lovely :)

newbie- so nice to hear from you, glad the trip was a success and that Z was good for you. Looking forward to hearing more about your trip soon :)

AFM- Isa has been more settled the last couple of nights, thanks god! his third tooth has popped out but i can see the 4th one... so im expecting bad sleep again soon.
He's also napping longer! he catnapped for so long, and this is such a welcome relief. He normally naps 1.5 hours, twice a day and then maybe a short 30 min or 45 min one as well. 
weather was really warm yesterday so i went to the park and had a picnic with my brothers and cousin, Isa was just happily looking around at everything, amazed haha.
well, i gues i should go do something productive now that Isa is napping, washing and tidying, yah! (not).


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I'm glad Isa has been more settled. I stopped looking and counting how often T wakes. If I don't look I'm not as miserable! Sometimes he does great, other times not so much. The fact that he does sleep well at times is good enough for me! Much more than I had with O! 

Have fun doing house work.. best thing ever.. ha.. We've been working on some cleaning and organizing today. 

Newbie - I hope your DH gets more hands on. Maybe when Z is older and can play more. Hate for you to wait till then to get more help, but I guess better late than never. 

Glad Z is napping better!

Apple - Baby proofing daily it seems. He finds everything. I have to keep the bathroom door closed because he plays with the curtain and I'm worried he will pull it down. I don't like to keep it shut because keeping doors open help keep the whole house cooler without running the AC as much. He's too stinking cute when he does crawl on his hands and knees instead of army crawling. He is starting to do it more and more. 

That's really neat that your older children will be godparents! 

Slammer - Super awesome that the chiro is helping!! It does take several alignments to help since your muscles will pull them back out till they're use to their "new" position. I need to see one but I can't really afford one. I have to get crappy cheap insurance to make it by till open enrollment. 

That's awesome you made it so long without turning the TV on. I do have good days, but sadly O is wanting Curious George all the time. It's one of 3 movies. He's also wanting "Monsters".. not little children monster shows.. no.. he wants to watch this video blogger my DH watches play horror games! No joke. He gets scared by them and laughs.. :dohh: I'm going to strangle my DH if he gets nightmares. 

Store bought is expensive comparably. I do need to start doing some of our own. At least some. 

I hope you're right about not biting as much, but he's always been really big about putting stuff in his mouth and biting.. so I'm not going to get my hopes up. 

Lite - Honestly I just think my body just out of place. It's possible I have a bad back since two of my three brothers for sure have problems with their backs. They are a lot rougher on theirs, though. So I'm hoping it's just from being out of alignment. Exercise does seem to help if I go at it slowly and not too hard too fast. 

I would be so EXCITED if DH did all the cooking for awhile for us haha.. We need to get a grill. We're waiting on our rebate from our washer and dryer buy to get one with it. They're also going on sale since Summer is here which means it's heading towards it's end. I'm so excited for a grill! Means I don't have to cook.. and grilled food is amazing! 

I'm sorry coming back has you down. I always wish I was around to help you out! Even some decent social interaction helps me. Plus, our children are so close in age maybe they'd disappear into their own world :haha:

Vrogers - Oh gosh, hopefully it's just a fat deposit. Or at worst a cyst or abscess. Let us know!! I'm sure it'll be alright, but just hoping she doesn't have to have it removed and it's something that resolve on it's own. 

Froggy - I really don't know if that is what it is. I really do feel he knows, though. Just today he crawled back there and when I went to grab him he got all excited and fussed a little. I laid down with him and he went to sleep. They're way smarter than we give them credit for! It's just hard to imagine! 

I'm almost over being sick, thankfully. The zoo was fun. We want to go back at least once more this year. 

You're mom coming sounds like a blessing! I'd cry in joy haha.. of course I'm still breastfeeding so it wouldn't change much for me. 

T always naps so well if we've been out and about. Usually keeps him up longer and makes him nice and sleepy without causing him to get cranky. He then just passes out without much fuss and is out. 

AFM - I didn't reply to everything everyone said, but this is getting long and T is awake so I need to wrap it up. He's in the crib kicking at it so I'll wait till he fusses. He looks content lol

We got down a blanket that is half fluffy soft and half silky. T loves it. He'll pull out his paci to chew on it. I thought he might like it and forgot to get it down. Saw it and remembered. I give it to him at naps and he seems to snuggle and play with it. 

It's our anniversary today. 10 years together and 1 married. Crazy! We're going out for dinner and a movie later. A friend is going to watch the boys and I can't be more thankful! We haven't been out by ourselves in sooo long! Won't complain for sure. 

Well he's fussing! Catch up more later!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - yes, it definitely sucks getting back to reality! It takes a while to adjust to the norm again. 
So glad the chiro is helping! Yay for positivity! I hope this day at daycare went better. Well done on going so long without turning the tv on! I find since it has been summer we've turned the TV on far less. And, the less we watch, the less dd1 asks for it! Which is great! However, I'm sure as soon as it gets cooler out we will be back to using it far too much. :/ It's hard not to with 2 kids! 

Apple - sorry about your horrible night! I hope O feels better now and doesn't have that happen again! Enjoy the christening! That will be nice. 

Ali - Aww, you're so sweet! I wish we could be close to help each other out and visit as well! I'm sure our kids would entertain each other quite well! 
Definitely sounds like a bad back rubs in the family. Do you think you'd benefit from 
Physio? 
I hope you can get a grill soon! It's so nice in the summer! 
Happy Anniversary, and enjoy your night out! You deserve it! Our anniversary was a couple days ago as well, but we didn't end up doing anything with the chaos of just getting back from our trip. 

Ally - glad the trip went well! It's definitely far less relaxing with a baby! 

Newbie - that's amazing that Z traveled so well! I'm so happy for you! I hope your hubby steps up to the plate soon. Second kid or not, you deserve to have shared parental responsibilities and not to be left floundering on your own. 

AFM - today I had pelvic floor physio to see about how to fix my diastasis recti. I was worried it would be a waste of time, but it turns out I am super messed up! My posture is crooked, I have tons of tension in my shoulders and ribs so I'm unable to breathe properly or align myself properly. My hips are also super tight. Have to work on loosening up my ribs/back this week along with breathing exercises. Once that's fixed, she'll move onto my hips and hopefully the DR will correct itself. 
I felt quite frazzled at the appointment because I had to bring both kids along, and Violet was rather fussy for the whole thing.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- sounds like such an amazing little trip! I'm glad you were able to spend time together as a family and hopefully rejuvenate. I feel like I get the blues after a vacation or long holiday, so hopefully it doesn't last too long for you! 
Not looking forward to baby proofing! I know we have quite a few things to anchor to the wall, and I'm also hoping to gate off a big area (like our living room) for her to play once she starts really moving. 
Good thing you did go to the physio, sounds like it is needed! I hope everything goes quick and the breathing exercises help. 

Slammer- glad the chiro seems to be making a difference! I hope it keeps up and you're pain free soon. 
Her appointment is tomorrow, will definitely let you guys know what happens! 
You're doing great, tv time or not! 

Apple- I hadn't heard of that and just looked it up. I think it's either that or the blood vessel moving like dh said (hemangioma I think it's called?). I'm not as worried as I was when we found it since it has never bothered her, but it will be nice to know what it is for sure! 
I hope O has a lovely christening! Your mom sounds sweet being so excited. 

Newbie- glad Z is traveling/napping well! I find myself in a much better mood when baby is napping well. 
Are you ready to go back to work?

Ally- thank you for asking, her appointment is tomorrow morning! I will let you guys know what her doc says, trying not to be too nervous! 
Wow, 4 teeth. I bet you are both exhausted. L is teething bad lately but thankfully hasn't affected her sleep really, and Motrin plus cold teething toys have helped! 
Also glad Isa is napping better! Seems like most of our babies are past that awful cat napping stage...for now anyways haha 

Ali- thank you I will definitely let you guys know! I'm hoping nothing has to be done to it! 
T sounds so sweet cuddling and gnawing on his blanket! 
Happy happy anniversary!! I hope you guys have a fun night together! 

Afm- like I said above, L's appointment is tomorrow so will let you guys know when that's done! Dh is calm about it and convinced it isn't anything serious so that helps me stay calm. 
She is starting to get up on her knees and hands and rock back and forth, and still moves around quite a bit with rolling and scooting. 
Other than that nothing going on here!


----------



## vrogers

Just a little update on L's back, her doc isn't worried and agrees with dh that it does look like blood vessels (can't remember the proper name that she used) but she said she will feel better if we do an ultrasound, so they are supposed to call us to set that up. Hoping that can be done at her ped and that we don't have to go to the hospital!


----------



## Apple111

Vrogers / glad the lump looks ok, hope she can have the ultrasound without going into hospital. Hope u and your DH are feeling ok about it now x 

We Just got date through for ds op in August. We are glad it's b4 he starts school in September, still not looking forward to it tho :( 

Anyway im gonna have to keep this short as not got time at min to reply to everyone properly but just thought id pop and and tell you all ., we have had a roll !! First one lol..I was just giving O some fresh air to his bits and bobs and he was on a towel on floor and just went over lol.. Bless him he didn't quite know what to do so just looked up with a big gummy smile ha... 
Another silly little victory tonight but oh is away with his eldest son for night so I was having mummy time with out 4 Yr old, I bought him a kinda egg, we have been looking for a little Batman figure for months and ds finally got one in his kinda egg tonight .. Might not sound like much to others but we have bought about 50 eggs trying to find this blooming Batman .. Ds was a picture he was doing high fives for an HR ha..my teenager was laughing he said I was more excited to find the Batman than ds.. I was thinking finally !! I had actually looked to buy one on eBay as was giving up ha ! Ds took it to bed with him lol x

I'll reply to everyone soon x


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I must have missed your comment on what was going on with L's back. I'm glad your dr wasn't too concerned but will do an ultrasound to be safe. I hope the u/s reveals it to be nothing! 

We didn't really anchor most things to the wall with dd1, but I did get DH to anchor the very large bookshelf in our living room. It is a bit of a scary age when they start pulling themselves up on things! 

Apple - yay for O rolling! Woohoo! I have heard it is easier for them to learn new skills without clothes on since they can feel what they are doing better. 
Yay for a batman figure in your son's kinder egg! 
Sorry your ds needs surgery. I don't blame you for not looking forward to it. I'm glad it is before school, though! 

AFM - not much here! DH has been home from work on time so far this week which has been quite a treat! 
Today, we went shopping for a gift for my friend's new baby (spent $30 on the gift... and then $70 unplanned on clothes for the girls - oops)! In the afternoon we played in the paddling pool in the backyard. We just got a slightly larger one, so I got in it with Violet as well, swimsuit and all, which I have never done. Dd1 sure enjoyed it! As did Violet!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- thank you!! 
I would be a mess, so I can see how you aren't looking forward to the op. I hope it goes well! 
Aw yay O for rolling! Sounds so cute with his gummy smile. 
I hope you guys find your batman figure soon, I think it's sweet that there's something for you two to do together

Literati- no worries, there were quite a few posts for you to catch up on. 
Thank you, me too! 
I guess I will need to look into what exactly will need to be anchored, although I guess it's better to be safe than sorry. 
Glad you are able to enjoy time with dh and the LOs! I've been wanting to get a little baby pool to put L in, it's been so hot as usual here. I hope you're able to relax some while dh is off! 

Afm- forgot to mention they weighed L and she's 15#14oz which is exactly 9 pounds up from her birth weight. Crazy!!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - yes, definitely better safe than sorry. :) Agreed. 
Exciting about L's weight! Violet was already past that weight at 4 months! I wonder what she weighs now. I'll find out next week. 

AFM - remember when Violet used to cry for hours and would very easily get overtired and would cry inconsolably from it? Well, she hasn't been like that (at least in severe form) for at LEAST a month now - maybe longer, so I was quite surprised and actually super confused when V started crying inconsolably this evening. I made the mistake of letting DH take her for 20 minutes while I showered. Bad me for thinking I deserved personal hygiene! She was upset right away, but he got her to sleep so when I saw she was sleeping, I went ahead and did my hair and painted my nails in peace and quiet for once. I thought how nice it was that I was getting to take care of myself for a few minutes for once! Well, when I came upstairs, my DH suddenly had a migraine. I thought it would be fine, as at least V had napped and I had had a break, so she would wake up happy and I could manage by myself until bedtime. Well, I was wrong! Violet woke up from her nap screaming hysterically. DH abandoned me for bed, and I was left with this inconsolable baby! I was so confused because she hasn't been like that in so long. I was panicked that she had hurt herself somehow and needed to go to the hospital! Well, it turned out she was just overtired somehow, and wanted to go to sleep for the night immediately after her nap for some reason (she did have crappy cat naps all day). However, it was a good hour of crying before I settled her, and then she was only asleep for a bit before waking and crying again. I think I have her asleep for good now, but wow was that ever stressful! Poor dd1 had to be so patient waiting for her night snack and to get put to bed because I was busy bouncing around the house with screaming Violet. It made me realize I do not miss the newborn days! Aspects of them, sure, but definitely not the colicky evenings! 
Well, anyway, that was long winded but it was a stressful evening for me. Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## Apple111

Vrogers/ thank u, yes I'll be glad when it's over. Unfortunately this is his 3rd time having an op bless him but I must admit we r not looking forward to the anesthetic, last time they had to hold mask over his face because he wouldn't sit for canula going in his arm &#128546;. The other time they were great and distracted him with bubbles and an iPad and he was away in no time. Unfortunately this is the hospital that wernt the best, we will be straight with them tho this times as we know what to expect and I'll take my own iPad if needed. The other two ops were more serious than this one so we r hoping once anesthetic is out of the way we can just get it done and be home asap. Plus we have ollie this time so want to be home for him but I'll need to stay with ds..bit of a nightmare, mum said she will have ollie if needed. 

Good that you got L weighed, she is doing really well :) ive not managed to get ollie done for ages but I did get on my digital scales after bath last week and weighed myself then got back on with ollie and I worked out he was roughly 20lbs 

Ally, 3 teeth, bless him. Glad Isa is getting a better sleep now and hope the 4th tooth comes quickly if it's on his way. Your picnic sounds loverly, you sound like u have a really close family.

Lit glad u got a little bit of Me time and even though it was short lived. Sorry V got so upset. Poor little thing, having her crying for an hour must have been so upsetting for you too, it's horrible when we just feel helpless. I also get about feeling bad on dd, as I feel same often with ds, saying that at the min I feel that im always having a go a ds as he just won't leave ollie alone. But then I feel bad as ollie isn't bothered he is actually laughing. It's just ds is so loud and screeching laughing with ollie all the time sometimes I just need some peace.. I don't know.. Maybe it's me, ive got other stuff goingbon so im Prob a bit stressed but it is annoying when ds just doesn't listen ..

Ali: ha hope you get your grill soon, it's funny that u are so excited about it. The things that make us happy once we mummys ha., I would be the same. Forget designer clothes and nice cars we want a grill !! Ha x I don't know how u all manage with the heat, im rubbish if we get a hot weekend lol..

Slammer/ glad treatment seems to be helping your back. Hope the solids are going ok, I think ollie is starting to struggle again today with his poo! Not been again and struggling even with prunes daily :( Gonna have to see sometime I think. The paddling pool sounds loverly. I wish we had the weather to get one out ! Hopefully get a few days b4 end of summer. 

Newbie/ mive to hear from you :) we must be very similar age, im 39 in September :) I do hope ur DH gets better with the hand on stuff, I do think that some men struggle with the younger years and the little ones do get easier in that way as they get older so hopefully u will find this is the case for you. 

Anyway personal update whilst on that subject Im still having difficulties with my oh at the min, things not great at all really, but it's slightly different in that he will do things with the kids, although it's mainly with ds , taking him to park and on his bike ect to give me space with O. He isn't able to settle O well at all, so I just avoid it to be honest as when I come back he is sometimes stressed himself so I think there's no point as I get the brunt of it even if indirectly. I have mentioned b4 that oh has a lot of stress at work so im trying to bite my tounge but i am getting a bit fed up with it to be honest as he has no time for us at all and doesn't see couple time as a priority, and says so. I just don't think he understands how I need that myself. He just says we have kids and they are the priority not us.,??? I personally think it's inportant to have both. Ive ignored him recently and put his comments down to him trying to juggle work stress and family demands and ive booked us a night away and mums having the boys. It's just after his son returns to US so hopefully bit of a distraction. .. Men !! &#128534;


----------



## slammerkin

Apple - I hope the Christening goes well! Sounds like your mom is planning a nice party. I wish my mom was useful like that, lol.

Woo on finally getting the batman kinder egg!

You're not alone on just needing peace and finding the older kid to be so loud. Ava's also generally not bothering Jack, but she can just be so loud and IN HIS FACE. Drives me crazy. Just too much going on at one time!

I'm sorry things are still not in a great place with DH. It is very hard to find a balance of couple time and taking care of kids - add in a stressful job and UGH. I hope he ends up appreciating and enjoying your night away!

Oh, and yay for Ollie finally rolling!

Newbie - nice to hear from you! So glad to hear Z did well with the travelling. And that he's napping well. I can totally understand not having another if DH is not hands on. I would definitely not recommend it, lol. My DH is super hands on, and I still find it difficult to manage two.

Ally - woohoo on DTD, hehe. Glad Isa is more settled and napping longer. Jack is still not consistent with any longer naps. They happen occasionally, but I haven't gotten one from him in a while now.

Picnic sounds lovely. I find taking babies outside is really entertaining for them. Just so much to look at and distract them.

AliJo - This Chiro doesn't even take my insurance, but he was recommended in a local FB group. I joined a "discount" program they work with, but there was an upfront fee for that, plus the initial consultation, and then it's $66/visit right now. A lot of money! But worth it since I am feeling better. He does more than just "crack" your back - I get heat and electric stimulation, acupuncture, Graston technique, and then an adjustment. But all that takes less time than the PT, and has done more to help!

Oh man, too funny O likes horror games! I'd be worried about nightmares too. I tried to have Ava watch Beauty and the Beast recently and she was too scared of the beast to keep going. And if we watch Cinderella I have to fast forward through the parts with Lucifer the cat!! It's a little ridiculous actually, lol.

Happy anniversary!

Literati - it's true that the less you watch, they less they ask for it. Normally I would be great about getting DD out in the summer, but it's been unbearable lately and too much for me with Jack too. 

I hope the PT helps! I carry a lot of tension in my upper back. Want to see if the chiro can help with that after we sort of the more pressing spasming pain. I've considered PT for pelvic floor too...I have stress incontinence since DD. Not as important as my back right now though.

Oh, so sorry about the rough evening with V! Hey, at least you got your nails done before she kicked off, eh? Super stressful I am sure. I hope she doesn't have another night like that. I don't miss the newborn phase AT ALL.

vrogers - Ooh, exciting that L is rocking on her hands and knees! I hope the ultrasound shows nothing seriously wrong. One of my nephews has a red cluster on his back - angioma/hemangioma...something like that. Doesn't affect him.

AFM - I think daycare went better this week. He ate well. Slept well on Monday, but shorter naps on tues-wed. I just wish she was willing to use a baby carrier or something. He cries whenever she puts him down for sleep, even if he's already asleep. I guess he'll get used to it. :/ He's home with DH today and tomorrow. 

He's doing some attempts at scooting/moving. Can get onto his knees and elbows, but just ends up lunging and sort of faceplanting/rolling. Lol. Can't wait for crawling. We didn't do too much babyproofing with DD aside from gates and locking some cabinets. We really should do some anchoring of things! Oh, I started putting him down on the bed for naps instead of the rock n play, and he nearly rolled off when he woke the other day! DH was on his way to get him, and I was still watching on the monitor and I was like "oh shit! quick quick!" Two seconds later and he would have fallen on the floor. Might be time to take the bedframe away and put the mattress on the floor.

Ava had a very manic evening last night...crazy laughing one minute and crying the next. DH was actually a saint dealing with her. Normally he has less patience than that!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- L does seem on the small but long side of babies. I'm interested to see what Violet weighs! 
I had a similar evening, L napped crappily and was fussy and crying and i had flashbacks to the first couple months and realized even more how much better it is (for me anyway) with a 6 1/2 mo than it was those first 3-4 months! 
I hope Violet naps better today and you can have a little more time to yourself again! 

Apple- wow you're a strong mama dealing with that! I hope this time around is as easy and fast as it can be and you're all home asap. That's nice you have someone to take O if needed. 
I agree that time between kids and dh is a balance. For me it helps more when dh and I feel more on the same side, like a team, first. I hope you guys can talk and get things sorted soon! 

Slammer- thank you, thankfully I am not freaking out about it because of how her doc didn't seem concerned. It'll be nice to know without a doubt though! 
Glad daycare seems to be better this week! L is the same with waking when I set her down, it can be frustrating. 
Is it bad that the face planting makes me laugh? I was actually taking video of L doing the rocking on her knees and hands thing since dh hasn't seen it yet, and she fell and I got myself chuckling on the video. It just looks so cute!! 
I've been wanting to do a mattress on the floor once L outgrows the crib. At least you guys got to him before he fell! It's amazing how fast they can move for not being able to really crawl yet. 
Hope Ava is doing better today, your dh does sound amazing for dealing with that!

Afm- we are finally attempting the move from rock n play to crib this weekend. It's definitely way past time! L has been uncomfortable in the rock n play for at least a month if not more now, and she can pull herself to completely sit up in it as well as of course trying to roll to sleep on her tummy. Dh and I are both dreading it because of all the horror stories and that we've waited so long. Shes a great night sleeper that I'm scared we will ruin that by moving her to the crib. 
Hopefully it goes better than expected and I won't need much more coffee!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ok, let me try this from my phone...make take a couple of posts to get everyone because I'm on my phone

Vrogers, what a relief that the dr wasn't too concerned! I'm sure the ultrasound will go fine and is just an extra precaution. Good for L's weight gain!!! How long is she? I was super nervous about moving Gage to his crib, but was very surprised to see that he sleeps so much better in there! I slept on an air mattress next to him for a week before moving to the couch for another week and now I sleep in my bed. I keep the video monitor on next to me and I can watch him all night. He only wakes once now to eat! I hope you guys find the same success. Will she be in her own room?

Slammer I'm glad to hear that things are getting better at daycare. How many other babies are there? Have you asked if she would wear the carrier? It's not like you don't have 20 of them lol! Aww poor Ava! Maybe she was sleepy? Glad your dh is so helpful!! I didn't follow just one post, I read a few and went with my own way. You can type in home made baby food in under an hour and a bunch will pop up. 

Apple so happy that you finally got the op scheduled! Wow he has had so many! That must be nerve wracking for you! Yay for finding batman!!! Your right it's the small victories lol!! 

Lit, your primping night sounds awesome! I can't ever find the time or energy to paint my toes! Never in my life have I had naked toenails, until now!! It's awful! I'm so sorry that V had such a bad night! I really hope it was just a one time thing!


----------



## froggyfrog

Newbie glad to hear from you!!! Glad the traveling went so well! Sorry you don't feel like you have any help from DH, like Ali said maybe when he gets older and can be more interactive you will get some relief. 

Ally I'm so shocked by how many teeth isa has already!! At least your getting them all done at once! 

Ali hope you and dh had a good night out!! How did it go? Who kept the boys? 

Afm, Gage has been doing so well in his crib! Except his leaky diapers! I bought some overnight diapers and will give them a try because it has become a regular thing now to change his clothes and sheets at 3 am! Hopefully they work tonight!! He went to his 6 month appointment today and is 19 lbs 12 1/2 ozs (86th percentile) and he is 28 inches (90th percentile)!! Big boy!! His head is 92nd percentile at 17.75! Big head! But it fits his body! I told dh that I was happy that I didn't have to push that big thing out! Lol!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - oh yeah, I know what you mean. I would never, ever have bare toenails before having kids. I hate the look of feet, so need my nails painted so I don't want to puke at the sight of them! Haha. I actually still never go with them bare, but they get really, really chipped and bad looking in between. It's almost impossible to find time to paint them! It was only 20 minutes I had while DH had Violet, but still nice. 

Sounds like Gage is growing very nicely and proportionately! Glad he's doing well in his crib. 

Apple - I am sorry things are hard with your DH. That's no good that he's not making time with you a priority. I know it's quite common to let couple time slide once you had kids, but I agree it is sO important, and setting aside that time is actually helpful to the kids too. Family life is going to be happiest and most harmonious if you and your spouse are in love and on the same team. It won't matter if you poured yourselves into your kids for years if it means that your relationship goes to crap and you end up getting a divorce. The kids will be way worse off! Not that lack of date night means a divorce is imminent! Haha. I'm just saying your relationship is very important, and you're right to prioritize it! I hope he ends up enjoying the night out you planned! 

Slammer - that sounds crazy about Ava's mood this evening! Glad your DH was patient. That is too bad your daycare person won't use a carrier to help Jack sleep. I find that daycares in generally aren't very supportive of attachment style parenting. When Jack cries after being put down, does he wake up? Or eventually settle back to sleep? Hopefully he adjusts and it actually might help his sleep in the long run? 

That is scary about him almost falling off your bed! 
I definitely recommend getting pelvic floor physio if you have stress incontinence! I don't have that, but I've heard it is very treatable with PF physio, and I was pleased with my session. 

VRogers - I'm sorry you had a similar evening with L. It's so stressful when they cry a lot and won't settle! 
I hope the crib transition goes well. Since she sleeps so well as it is, it is possible that the transition won't be as bad as you think!

AFM - V is 6 months old today! Exciting but sad at the same time. My mat leave is officially more than half over. :(


----------



## slammerkin

vrogers - Good luck moving L to the crib! I bet it will go better than you think. If she's already a good sleeper it might just take a few nights to adjust, but she'll be fine. Doesn't matter what I do - mine are just crap sleepers.

froggy - Right now at daycare it's my DD, Jack, a 14-month old, and a 10-month old. It's an in-home daycare, not a center. DD will be leaving for preschool at the end of August and it will be just Jack and the two others until another baby comes in December. She has said before that carriers hurt her back. She just doesn't want to get into the habit of having him sleep on her, which I get - she has other children to care for. 

Ava was probably tired, and she had the sniffles too. She was fine last night!

Hope the overnight diapers stop Gage leaking! Changing diapers and sheets in the night is a huge pain! What a big boy!

Literati - too funny you and Froggy talking about painted nails! I also pretty much always have my toenails painted, and try to keep my fingernails done, but can't always keep up. I have been doing it when I telework, lol.

Yes, he wakes/cries when she puts him down. He has gone back to sleep I guess a few times after some crying. Honestly, I don't want to ask for too many details because it will just stress me out thinking about it! But I have had that faint hope that learning to sleep at daycare might help his sleep at home too. 

Boo to your leave being almost over! Can't believe I've been back to work 3 months already! Pathetic US leave....

AFM - So...I'm taking a new job! I interviewed last Friday, and got the offer yesterday. I am clarifying a few points with the recruiter, but nothing that would make the reject the offer, so I guess that's it! I'll be starting Aug 14, so I'll have to give my notice on Monday I guess! I'll be working for a company that audits websites and applications for accessibility for people with disabilities - I'll be doing the actual audits. Super nervous and excited. Feels a bit on the crazy side to be taking on a new and challenging job with a six month old at home, but gotta make a change sometime I guess, lol.

I'm in the office today, and it was dry when I came in, but it's lashing rain now and I didn't bring an umbrella. Boo!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - congrats on the new job!!!! Even if a bit of a crazy time to start something new and challenging, I think you're going to totally rock it! Very happy for you! Will you work from the office, or from home? 

Yes, your US leave is pathetic! It is bad of me to complain when I get a full year! It's still unnerving when it gets closer, though. 

I don't blame you for not asking more details. That would stress me out as well. I really hope In the end it helps you out! I definitely think daycare helped with dd1's napping, although she was a year already so I felt more comfortable with it. 
3 young babies/toddlers 14 months and younger is a lot! I don't know how your daycare person does it! 
You and I are the same in only making completely crap sleepers. Ah, well. Won't last forever, I guess. 

AFM - Violet is in a very intense phase right now and becomes really upset if anyone else holds her, including DH. It has to be me ALL the time...and since that includes being held every second that she is sleeping and needing to nurse all night long, it's a bit exhausting! It sucks I can't even get a 5 minute break to recharge ever because she will become hysterical. It is touching but exhausting at the same time! Haha.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- bit late, but happy anni! hope u both had a lovely night together :)

lit-thats nice your dh has been home more and padding pool sounds fun :)
that sounds stressful abaout V's crying! hopefully just a one off! At least u managed to fit in some You time though. V is a little demanding madam isn't she haha. Hope it gets less intense for you. 

vrogers- glad all is ok, such a relief. Ultrasound to confirm will be good but at least u can relax now. 

apple- yah for O rolling! couple time is important, as is family time etc. The night away you booked , that will be nice and hopefully just what you need. But i totally agree with you, you need to have time as a couple, that is an entirely different relationship and role to being parents... men! my dh and i say, we are a 3 and have family time, we are a 2 and need couple time and we are ourselves and need our own time. I think as long as u get all 3, it won't be equal time, most will be family but make time for yourself and for you as a couple. 

slammer- glad daycare has been better. oh wow, congrats on your new job! sounds brilliant. will it be flexi time and will u be able to work from home?

froggy- oh wow, Gage, big boy indeed! i have no idea what Isa weighs, haven't had it done in ages. Hes always stuck on the 25th percentile for weight and height, but will be interesting to see if he has changed!

well i hope i got everyone!
sorry if i missed anyone out.

AFM- Isa has been more settled at night now his teething phase is over (for now!). The last 5/6 days he hasn't had a nightime feed, he still wakes up many times but i can settle him back most of the time and then eventually bring him into bed at some point. Hoping he can start to self settle more, i definitely notice the second half of the night he is more unsettled and his sleep seems lighter.
Quite manic this weekend, my dads aunt and uncle are in town and visiting Isa, as are my aunt and uncle and cousins (i have a huge family haha). And my friend who i haven't seen in ages is also coming to see Isa today. She is actually moving to italy next week and is getting married there next spring so ths is the last time i will see her for ages now!
tomorrow, i'm planning to go to a family funday thing/ DH is working crazy long hours all weekend and my friend has agreed to take me tomorrow.
Busy busy!
what are all ur plans for the weekend?


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- i had the same experience with being surprised how much better she sleeps when she can stretch out and sleep on her tummy! She is in her own room, and I keep the monitor next to me. 
She was 26.5 in long at her 6 mo appointment a couple weeks ago, so apparently a long and lean thing! 
Yay for Gage sleeping well in his crib! Is the crib in his room? I hope the overnight diapers help, I'm sure it's a pain to always have to change him and the sheets in the middle of the night. I chuckled at your comment about being glad you didn't have to push his head out. :haha: 

Literati- it definitely does not make me miss the newborn days where she seemed pissed off about so many things! Happy 6 months to V!! It does sound like a bittersweet thing for you. So you will go back to work when she's a year old? 
That sounds like a rough phase, I hope it passes soon so you can catch a break! 

Slammer- thank you for the well wishes on crib transition! You were correct about it being better since she's a good sleeper. I'm sorry yours aren't, it seems like that's the norm with babies! 
Oh wow, congrats on the new job! How exciting! My mom used to have a job where she audited(sales and tax I believe), she really liked it. I hope you do too! 

Ally- yay for Isa being more settled lately! I hope you enjoy family and your friend visiting, sounds busy but exciting! 

Afm- L slept amazing in her crib last night! I had a horrible anxious feeling in my stomach all day leading up to bedtime because I was expecting her to put up a massive fight. We put in her wedge (to lift the head of the crib since that's what she's used to) and got her monitor and sound machine all ready, and dh fed her like usual. She did fight for maybe 15 min, then rolled to her tummy and settled out. She slept HARD the whole night through! we could tell she had been trying to get onto her stomach during the night in her rock n play in our room and would be frustrated when she couldn't, so I think that helped. 
Hopefully she continues liking it! I was so shocked how easy she took to it after almost 7 months. 
I also figured out the front carry position in my carrier, and L seems to really like it. She actually cried when I took her out and set her down. Hopefully that makes it easier to get out and about. 
We don't have any big plans this weekend, our biggest was the move to the crib. It's raining here today which makes it annoying to get out, but we'll have to get out to grab lunch since we have nothing to cook!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry not been in for a while, had really busy week with preparing for O's Christening. I haven't had chance to catch up so will just do quick post. So we had it yesterday and it was loverly. I'll tty and post a couple of pics if I get chance later. O was a little star all day no fuss at all. Having lots of cuddles from everyone but didn't complain he was fine. Our older children were godparents which went fine. There was one moment when we realised that one had decided to do a night shift the night before and the other had gone out in the town with his mates the night before and we couldnt get hold of either of them an hour before. &#128513;but they both arrived on time in suits wondering what all the fuss was about lol.. All in all a really loverly day. And my elderly nan got a blessing from the vicar which meant a lot to her. He came to her as she couldn't walk down the isle to him. It was quite moving. My eldest son who is very close to her got emotional. Anyway I'll read through later and reply to everyone as soon as I can :) hope u r all well


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - that's exciting about Isa not needing a night feed lately! Hopefully eventually he won't need you to settle him in other ways either. Sounds like you've been very busy with family and your DH's work. You are quite right about Violet being very demanding. 

VRogers - I am happy that L did so well in the crib for you! I had a feeling she would do just fine since she sleeps so great to begin with. 

I am glad she likes the forward facing carry. Yes, I will go back to work when V is about a week shy of 1 year old. :( 

Apple - glad the christening went well and that the godparents showed up on time! That must have been a stressful moment for you when you were worrying they wouldn't arrive! 

AFM - Violet's 6 month vaccines were today. Even though she is bigger than a lot of the babies on here, she is actually slimming down. She is 16 lb 15 oz so she hs actually only gained a little over a pound in 2 months! She has dropped from 85th percentile at birth, to 80th percentile at 4 months, to now somewhere only between 50th to 75th percentile! So she is definitely slimming out. My dr wasn't concerned and said she is still gaining nicely. 
She is supposedly 26.75" long now, but I think they measured her longer than she is. 
She took the shots like a champ and didn't even cry! We all had a picnic in the backyard after, and now we're going to play in the paddling pool. Good day so far!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones where your baby actually prefers their crib! Glad she's enjoying the carrier as well.

Did you get that ultrasound set up? 

Ally - Thank you! It was nice! Felt too short, but it was definitely great! It's been a long while! We haven't been out by ourselves since T was born and it was awhile before even. 

Glad Isa has been been better. 

I have a large family as well, but we hardly ever see each other anymore. 

Lite - I wonder what is up with her. Hopefully she's doing better. That would be so hard. 

I sighed when you said your maternity leave was half over. Felt like I was on leave ages ago. I still long to be home with my boys. 

Slammer - You're ambitious! I want a new job, but the thought of one stresses me out so much. I always perk up at the opportunities I see then back away quickly because trying to figure out child care would be a mess. 

Froggy - If the overnight diapers work for you, try buying a box the size up in regular diapers. They're generally cheaper than buying overnights and works just as well. Unless there's too much room around their legs or something. With T it worked when he was in 2s still. I used 3s at night. I'm about get 5s for overnight. Worst case scenario.. you have a box of diapers when he moves up to the next size! 

A friend of ours watched them for a few hours before she had to work. So we were a bit rushed at the end, but that's alright. She's watched O a few times and now the both of them a few times. We keep telling her she should just quit her job move in and be our nanny! :haha: She's joked about taking us up on the offer because her DH makes her angry. Then she was saying she'd have to at least make as much as she does now.. and we were all "Why? You'd have no bills to pay" She lit up haha

AFM - I was going to reply more, but I need to wrap this up. 

T has been sick since Saturday. Fevers and today he threw up. I think he's finally getting better. He had a fever this morning so I gave him some medicine and he hasn't spiked one again. Taking a lot of naps, didn't want solids, didn't even want his paci. I thought teeth for a little while, but then just the way he was being made me think otherwise. Then him throwing up solidified it wasn't his teeth. He was super fussy before throwing up. Then once he did he started to act better. 

Got a grill today. My brother, his GF, and the kids are coming over. I'll have to ditch them at some point because I have to work tomorrow and it's already almost 7. Joy. 

Well, I need to finish putting away some of these small toys so I'm not picking them up.. again.. Work the next two days then have 5 days off. Excited for that. Going to see about focusing on O's potty training. Finally took interest! :happydance:

(I do see two more people posted since I started this, this morning. I'll just have to catch up on them later!)


----------



## vrogers

Apple- can't wait to see pics, glad it went well! The whole time sounds lovely! 

Literati- aw, I'm sorry you have to go back (it sounds like you aren't happy about it)! I can't imagine. 
Wow, L screamed when she got her shots, go V! Sounds like you had a good day, I hope the rest of it went well. Violet is about a pound bigger than L. 80 percentile is still really good I think! 

Ali- thank you for asking, ultrasound is tomorrow early afternoon! I'm hoping we find out then and there what it is so we don't have to wait again. 
I hope T feels better soon poor thing. 
Have fun grilling, and yay for 5 days off! Any plans? 

Afm- like I said to Ali, ultrasound for Lillian's back is tomorrow at 1:15 so will be on here sometime after to update if we know right away! 
She is getting up on her knees and hands and rocking back and forth sooo much now, and if I pick her up while she's doing that she gets upset at me. She'll be crawling very soon and then I'll really have to chase her around, she's already trying to get into cords and little pieces of trash/etc on the ground.


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ thanks for comment and your DH talks sense lol.. I think that's a really good way of looking at things and really important to get a good balance..problem with my oh is he is really principled and simply won't take time for himself if he knows that ive been with boys all day / week on my own. So couple time is way down the list. It's Ironic really as we just want to look after each other, I know I need a break too but I honestly do feel ok most of the time. He has agreed to come away next week so hopefully he will remember what he is missing haha and feel better for it. To be honest im dreading leaving boys, as ive never left them b4, especially O but I know my mum is the best person for them to be with and she would contact me if O didn't settle. Once he is asleep he doesn't really wake only half/wake for a bottle so hopefully will be ok. We are only an HR away if needed.. 

Slammer, congrats on the new job!!! Sometimes u have just got to go for it. ;) I keep toying with the idea of a change but my boss at the min is just really flexible so I can get out of work easily if I needed to for boys so just think I'll stay where I am for now until O is at school at least. I keep doing little side lines to make extra :) hope jacks ok at daycare. My daycare sounds similar set up, but was saying to lit last week that are changing to a proper nursery and mivibg premises so ther will be a lot more children &#128547;.. Hopefully will still be ok as keeping same staff and she assured us she wants to keep the "one family feel " but I think they will struggle will a lot more kids. We will see. 
Hope your back is doing ok :) 

Lit/ I think we must be roughly at same stage with mat leave. Im due back Christmas Day !! Yeah right!! , lol.. I'll be taking some of my leave and going back January. Im a bit peed off as there is a policy where u could go back on reduced hours and had 2 years to make a decision if u wanted your original hours back but apparently that's at managers discression and my managers boss has decided that she wants to know what hours we are returning on and they are then going to be permanent. She is new ! Bloody annoying as others in same team have two years to decide. I really wanted to have the option to increase again if needed. 

Ali/ sorry ..happy belated ani, :) and sorry it feels like your leave ended ages ago. I must admit we do pretty well with NHS for mat leave. I am taking an extra 3 months unpaid tho and ive had the pay split over the 12 months. Ive never done it before but I know O is definately our last so I thought im taking what I can ha .. It is a struggle financially tho:( 

How the baby proofing getting on ha..funny T pulls at the shower curtain ., he is so advanced .. I can imagine him being fun when he is legging it round lol..your gonna have your hands full then lol.. That will Prob be next month ! Ha.. 

Hope the little man is feeling better sorry to hear he hasn't been too good. Glad you and DH got a little time to yourselves. Yay for getting the grill ! :) 

Froggy/ hope the over night diapers go ok. 3am bed changed are not fun! I smiled at your comments about painted toenails, im the same. Gage sounds like he is coming on great :) 

Vroggers/ hope the ultrasound goes ok. L sounds like she will be crawling in no time.. Then the fun starts ha..every thing from the floor into mouth !! Ha glad she likes the carrier front facing , I need to look how mine works.

Midnight / hope you re doing ok, busy mummy :) ! 

Hi to Newbie hope u r ok also.. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone im typing with boys fully on form, O bouncing in jumperoo and ds on route to making a train track the size of the front room ! 

Quick update, O doing great, got weighed last week and was 19.1. He was also 7 months last week :) still struggling a little with constipation but been giving him blended prunes and pear for breakfast which seems to be helping. He is such a happy little thing otherwise. 
We are away as little family next week for 2 days then when we return me and oh go away for that night so looking forward to that. 
I know I have mention oh work stress a couple of times well I decided to take matters into my own hands last week and spent two hours looking for a new job for him.. And found a good potential !! He has looked at it and is going to apply. He would get 12 weeks off a yr!! As its in a uni. Pay cut but worth less stress ..Fingers crossed he gets lucky x 

Anyway better go , O is screeching like an excited monkey in jumperoo and ds is shooting me with his power rangers gun wanting a full in battle with mummy !! The joys of boys , ! Lol


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- glad the crib move went so well, yah!

apple- sounds so lovely! glad it all went well and it sounds emotional as well. Do get some pics up when you can!! would love to see.the night together will be lovely and to be honest when stressed and busy, its easy to forget how good time together is. Boys will be with your mum and they will be fine :) 
i would love a night together, i am going to suggest it soon for dh, maybe in a month or so. 
fingers crossed for the other job for your oh :)

lit- sounds like a great day, with the picnic and pool. Well done to V for taking her shots so well. And yeah, sounds like she is growing nicely! I might take Isa to the drop in baby clinic n thurs and get him weighed, wonder if he is still 25th percentile.

ali- glad your date night went well. I haven't been out wth dh on our own since Isa was born. He is just over 7 months and wow, that is a long time we haven't been out together haha. Next month we have a couple of concerts, so that will be when we have a night out and my parents will watch Isa. 
poor T, i am glad he is on the mend though. 

afm-been a busy weekend with guests, has been lovely though. DH been working lots and not seen him much. 
Isa doing great, he had one really restless night but was good last night. he is really loving his food! i have a good routine with it now and he eats three meals a day. Only thing is it is getting too costly to keep buying jars and pouches so I am going to make my own- anyone else do it and have any recipes or ideas for what kinds of things to blend?

anyone he just woke and i need to give him his bottle. catch up soon!
he is trying to crawl but can't quite do it yet.


----------



## Apple111

Ally I just buy the bags of fresh mixed veg and boil then blitz it with blender and put in little tubs and freeze. I get out of freezer and heat it through and mix with a bit of baby rice. Im going to start to mix chicken with it. 
I also chop loads of fruit, pear, Apple and prune today as O been struggling with constipation. I put in water then in microwave and cook it until soft then blitz that and into tubs including the water. Ive been mixing one of these with half a weetabix for his breakfast. The fruit is all fresh but I buy the prunes dried in a big bag for next to nothing just chop and put in water to cook with other fruit. Prob same price as one Ella's kitchen pouch lol.. Id Prob get 50 portions from this bag. Crazy really . 

I spoke to a health visitor this week with him struggling to poo and she basically told me that O can eat what we eat now ( from 7 months) just blitz it. She said he can start finger foods. ?? Im not convinced on that one. I always trust my own instinct with that. Personally I don't think O is ready for that. He has been sucking on watermelon in the week and loves it but I was very careful with it. 

Must admit tonight I mashed some veg and potatoes with a fork so was much more lumpy and he managed it fine. 
I do have some Ella's kitchen pouches in but have found I hardly use them now. And it is definately cheaper. I have also bought some baby gravy from boots to flavour his food a bit.

O likes banana and blueberry mushed together, I do tend to mix most things with a bit of baby rice to as he seems to enjoy this better. 
That's all ive done so far lol 

Hope that helps x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- she is so determined to get cords (my phone charger and a charger for our gaming system) in her mouth and gets frustrated when I won't let her. 
Happy 7 months to O, hope he is able to get relief soon poor thing! 
That was nice of you to job hunt for dh, I hope he gets the job with 12 weeks off! That would be amazing. 
I would definitely go with your instincts on the finger foods, you know your baby! 

Ally- glad Isa is doing well and enjoying solids! Sounds like you have a good routine. I have a few homemade recipes saved on Pinterest, but I haven't tried any yet so hopefully someone here has some ideas! 

Afm/ L's appointment went okay, we were there for just under 2 hours and it was kind of scary because it was a "hospital" where people have surgeries and whatnot. L missed a nap (it was way too loud to get her to take one) and cried while they did the u/s. they sent the report to our doc and she'll probably tell us more but from what they saw, it is blood vessels and they just want us to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't grow. I am relieved it doesn't seem to be anything to fuss over, just to watch over time!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I'm glad it is still looking like just blood vessels and nothing to worry too much about. That is really too bad L missed her nap during the ordeal. Hospital visits are stressful. You are brave! 

Violet is not 80th percentile anymore. She is down to somewhere between 50th and 75th. Still a fine percentile, but I more just found it interesting that she is falling down the charts a bit. 

Apple - sounds like Ollie is eating lots of solids already! We also let Violet suck on some watermelon, and she loved it! 
That is beyond dumb about your work not following that policy anymore and making you decide permanently! That's no fun. I wish I could reduce my hours more. I work 4 days/week, but it still felt like too much with dd1, so can't imagine with 2! We are on similar timelines, but thankfully I'm not back to work until January 20th. I'm glad you can take some extra leave until Jan! 

Ally - I don't have any ideas on what to blend, but ice cube trays work really well for freezing little portions for future. Once they're frozen, you can pop them into a freezer ziploc bag and save them until whenever! I only made my own babyfood for the first bit with dd1, and I think with Violet we will just be doing finger foods from the get go.

Ally - I'm so sorry you've been back at work for ages already. I can't imagine. Not fair for you at all! :( So glad you got a date night and that it worked out for your friend to watch the boys! 
So sorry T is sick! It's always scary/sad when babies get sick. :( 
Good luck with potty training. I have told dd1 we will try again when she turns 3 (which is in a week), but I am deeply dreading it. It was horrible last time we tried. 

AFM - we started solids this week, and V is way more interested in finger foods than dd1 ever was, so we are just going to do the Baby Led Weaning approach and see how it goes. She LOVES putting stuff in her mouth and trying different flavours. She gets angry when we eat in front of her without letting her try something now. It's quite cute, but also tiring because I HATE introducing solids and like to take a long time to move up to 2 or 3 meals, but if she continues to take such an interest, I might have to sooner than I'd like. Such a hassle.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- thank you so much! I see now, but that's still good! L did the same thing weight wise, she started off in the 70s and has dropped down to 30s and 40s in percentile. It's weird how that happens! 
I'm having the opposite problem with solids where L does not seem interested! Her doc gave us the go ahead at her 6 month appointment a few weeks ago and I spoon feed her purées but it's a good day if I can get her to take 4 "bites". I haven't tried in a few days so may try again today. I did get this little silicone paci feeder that I've put strawberries in and she does love that!


----------



## froggyfrog

Vrogers glad that Ls scan went well!! Must be a relief! Gage loves strawberries too, I added some rice cereal to them and he gobbles them right up! He was leaning in for more after he finished the whole thing!


----------



## froggyfrog

Apple so glad the christening went well, how funny that you were worried the god parents wouldn't make it! I agree with going with your instinct on finger foods and such. If you feel he isn't ready don't push it. You are his mother, and mother knows best!!

Ally, I do the same as apple, and what lit mentioned. I just boil and steam everything then put it in the blender with a bit of water until it's puréed and then I pour it into ice cube trays and freeze them. I pop them out and keep them in freezer bags labeled so that every night I can mix and match whatever foods I want and it only takes a few minutes to warm them up. Each ice cube is 1oz so you can measure how much they are getting too. 

Lit, what kind of finger foods are you using? Does v have any teeth? I'm so worried that Gage will choke on anything that's not mushed, but I do give him small chunks of banana when I share my banana with him. I can't believe she didn't cry with her vaccines! Gage is always so inconsolable after his. Maybe it hurts his feelings more than anything. He does seem to be a sensitive guy! He pokes out the bottom lip when he is upset!

Ali, thanks for the tip. I will try it out. He is wearing size five during the day now. So I'll buy a small pack of some six and see how they do. I have tried to pampers baby dry because they are suppposed to be the most absorbent regular diaper, and claim 12 hours, but they last maybe 5 hours in Gage. We are doing the huggies overnight and they work but only with a diaper change in the middle of the night. So if regular sized up diapers don't work, I'll try to size up the over night diaper. It's all trial and error! Im not worried about the way they fit around his legs because his legs are so chunky ha! I hope t is feeling better! Good luck on the potty training!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - I was surprised V didn't cry as well. She was actually quite wimpy with her 2 & 4 month vaccines! She was hysterical for ages after. Maybe we just surprised her and she didn't have time to process it! Who knows haha. 
Violet does not have ANY teeth. She can't chew that well yet, and at this stage if you give finger foods they're not going to be ingesting a whole lot of them. At this stage they're more just trying flavours, sucking on things, and learning how to chew. Violet surprisingly can chew better than I thought she'd be able to but obviously only really soft, squishy things. I have given her fingers of cucumber and she did really well with that. Started gnawing off chunks & gum chewing right away! She's also tried watermelon, cooked baby carrots & banana. She does gag if she gets too much, but gagging is still ok as they are just working the problem by themselves. Choking would involve them silent and struggling, which would be terrifying! But the gagging definitely freaks me out. I read a book about Baby Led Weaning last time, which is probably the only reason I would attempt it. I know with dd1 I felt safer with purées, but she couldn't figure out chewing the way V did at all. V somehow figured it out right away, so I figure it makes sense to let her!

VRogers - oh yes, sounds like L did a similar thing with her weight. I think it's normal if they're meant to be a smaller/slimmer sort because their birth weight is much more related to their gestational conditions rather than the size they're meant to be in the long term. Big babies (at birth) run in our family, and both my sister and I slowly fell down the charts for weight after being born (and are both slim now), so I think that's just how it's supposed to be sometimes!
That's too bad L isn't interested in solids. That's how my dd1 was for the longest time. However, even 4 mouthfuls is great at this point. They start off very gradually and it's ok to just be getting tastes of thing and just getting used to eating at this point, even if it's not much. I would say she's doing great!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here are some photos of my cutie pie!!


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- thank you! Strawberries are delicious, so I don't blame our babies for liking them haha 
Ooh Gage is such a cutie! You're also gorgeous. His little cheeks!! Thank you for sharing! 

Literati- that does make sense, that birth weight is more related to gestational conditions, hadn't thought of that before! And you're right, thankfully at this point it isn't a big deal if she's not super interested in solids. 
How are you and baby V doing today?


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - adorable pictures! Looks like Gage has a very fun little life! 

VRogers - we are pretty good. DH has the stomach flu so he is home playing video games today. It is too bad he is sick, but kind of nice to have a bit of adult company I guess. I spent the morning taking out 6-9 Month clothes for V, although I'm not sure why because she still fits almost all her 3-6 mo stuff, and I've noticed that all our 6-9 mo stuff is very wintery! I might end up taking the 3-6 mo stuff all back out! :p 
Other than that, it's been a fairly uneventful day. How are you and L today?


----------



## Apple111

Just wanted to pop on quickly whilst O settled. 

Vroggers / glad scan went ok hon sure that's a relief for u and DH. :) 
All babies are different with solids my ds was totally different to O and did baby led weaning much later. L sounds like she Is doing great x

Lit/ go V not crying at vaccines :) O freaked out, I felt awful &#128513;.. Hope u r well hon x

Froggy/ thanks for sharing pics they are lovely, i tried to upload some the other day and it didn't work ! Nice pic of mummy and Gage :) What a little cutie Gage is. I didn't realise Gage was little IVF miracle baby. I just noticed today on your signature. I met with my friend this am with her little girl who is also little IVF miracle &#65039;xx they are all such a blessing :) 

Sorry not to reply to everyone at the min, ds at nursery so just with O but have loads to do.. 

We are all doing ok, we are away next week so looking forward to that. O still not 100% with poos but getting better, just trying different combinations with food. OH learnt ds to ride his bike for 1st time yesterday , he was so chuffed with himself , I wish I could suss how to upload a video he looks so cute as he is small for 4 but looks smaller on a bike with no stabilisers ha .. He is so pleased with himself ha and daddy is very proud of himself too ha .. Daddy very into cycling so it was a cert that ds would be on 2 wheels before 2 long ha .. 

Hope everyone else and babies doing ok x


----------



## vrogers

Literati- that's too bad about the flu, but I definitely understand what you mean about how it's good having adult company! L is in her 3-6 month clothes still too! I do use some of the 6-9 month stuff just because it's cute and is long enough to fit some of the brands. We do need more 6-9 mo sleepers! 
We are doing good today, not a lot going on here either. My dad brought me lunch and coffee and visited, and I'm hoping weather here will be cool enough to go to the park this weekend! It gets so old sitting in the house all the time. 

Apple- Where are you guys going next week (sorry if you've already said)? That's good O is starting to feel better! Also so sweet about other ds learning to ride his bike, I bet he's proud!


----------



## Apple111

Trying to post a few pics but not sure if it's working ! &#128547; think this one will be mums little food spread for O after christening x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Apple111

Sorry it's only letting me do one at a time ! Lol hopefully this is my little man x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Apple111

Try again ! This is O after his busy day having daddy cuddles x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Apple111

His cake x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vrogers

Apple- omg he's precious!! He has the biggest blue eyes. Also his cake looks delicious! Thank you for sharing!

Afm- our pediatrician office (one of her nurses) called, she said L has what's called arteriovenous malformation (she said it sounds scarier than it is), which is a clump of blood vessels. Apparently for now it just needs to be monitored, and she said best case scenario nothing will happen (not sure if it will stay there forever or eventually go away?) worst case she would need a minor procedure done down the road. We have to follow up continually with a cardiologist since it has to do w/ blood flow so she has an appointment later this month. Before that appointment she has to have a chest X-ray because apparently everyone who sees this doc needs one. I think that's everything! I'm a little freaked out, but she also didn't seem to make it out to be anything major or scary. Hopefully the appointment in a couple weeks is more reassuring!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Apple, he is sooo handsome!! 

Lit, hope your dh is feeling better! Gage is already on his way out of 9 months into 12 months! 

Vrogers, I don't feel gorgeous! Lol, but thanks. Sorry about the diagnosis, I'm sure it will all be fine and that's good she is going to be so closely monitored. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now!


----------



## Literati_Love

Froggy - good for Gage! Growing fast! My dd1 was in 12-18 mo clothes by this age I think! I am just relieved to not have to take clothes out as often this time. 

Apple - great pics! Thanks for sharing! :) 

VRogers - oh no! Sorry you're a literally stressed about L's diagnosis, but at least both the best and worst case scenarios sound pretty manageable and not too serious, but of course the thought of any sort of medical procedure on your baby would be terrifying! Hugs! 

AFM - I am already so over feeding solids. I've already run out of easy things to give. Introducing solids iiiiiiss the worst! I will probably just stock up on baby foods next time we are at the grocery store hahaha. Finger foods are nice but it's so hard to find things that are soft enough at the beginning. Blahhhhhhh. 

I feel like I get worse and worse at being a mom. When dd1 was young, I played with her constantly, fed her homemade babyfood, read to her all the time, taught her things, and life revolved around her. Now I feel I barely have time to do the basics, and V will never get my "Best" like dd1 did because my energy is all used up. Dd1 also never gets my best. They just get the very mediocre version of me now. Blahhhh.

PS I am also VERY, VERY over my DH being sick and doing ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!! Argh!!!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ im sure my friends little girl has the same thing. She has been told it should go on its own as her little girl gets bigger. Sorry it's a worry for you and dh:( any tests or scans are scary when they are so little. My ds has had to have quite a lot of scans and had an MRI under sedation when he was 12 months so know how u feel hon but the staff were really good and put parents at ease x 

Lit/ hope your DH gets better soon ! And can give u a hand again. Strange how women just carry on regardless &#128547;.. Lol.. 

Sorry you feel you are struggling to spend proper quality time with both girls. I can totally relate to you. Ive found that we tend to split this between myself and oh more now. But I did say last week I want to have at least an afternoon just me and ds without O. It probably upsets us more than it bothers the children. They way ive done it is I say to ds today we are having a T day so he thinks it's totally for him even though O is with is as well tagging along. I also can't read as much ect as I used to but I try my best when I can to have 10 mins at bed time, when we go out I also take him to a local book shop and let him choose a new book every couple of weeks. We tend to follow collections. Currently on " what the ladybird heard" there is about 5in that collection , great book for their age. I then use buying the next one as a bit of a bribe for being good lol..We read the same one every night ha..if I can't manage it one evening which does happen a bit if O having a moment I make a big thing of it with ds and say he can choose a book himself and look at it with his torch, make it a bit of a game. By time ive done with O , Ds tends to be asleep :) 
I find I feel guilty with my teen. Even tho he wants to do his own thing I find that letting him just go with his friends the easy option so sometimes try and make a day for him, even if I have younger boys with me. Normally tends to cost me a pair of new trainers for him ! After going out for tea. Even my 20 year old doesn't go short ! Lol bags of shopping new clothes and paying car tax ! Lol ..

Thanks Froggy and everyone for comments on pics. He is such a happy little dude. X

Hope everyone else ok, 

Not sure of plans today , maybe zoo.. Between housework !! And sorting garden ,weather not great, &#128547;


----------



## Ally2015

apple- thanks for suggestions about food. Isa loves finger foods, he always has them, although, really need to a keep an eye on him as he sometimes puts too much in his mouth. But u know best for Ollie, so go with your instinct.
Very cute about ds and cycling! aww, the pics are adorable!! thanks for sharing!
where r u off to on your trip?

vrogers- sorry about L's diagnosis, but it still sounds ok and nothing to worry about. Big hugs for you. Lets hope it just goes away onits own :) Just keep at the food, and i'm sure L will show an interest when she is ready

froggy- i like the ice cube idea, thanks! aw lovely pics, Gage is such a cutie!!

lit- yah for V starting solids :) it is interesting she moved down percentiles but may get back up now that she has started solids? I can understand how u might feel about your time with your daughters, but i just want to say that no one is perfect and you are a great mum and you dedicate your time to them. They love you to bits!

afm- i went and got isa weighed yesterday. The time before this, he had dipped and was between the 9th and 25th percentile but hes now 18 pounds and just falling on the 50th percentile. I have noticed how he is looking bigger and chubbier haha. They don';t measure length though so i have no idea about his height...
been busy few days, i went into uni and i am here today too. yesterday evening i went for dinner with my friend, and dh put isa to bed. well tried... i got home at 8pm (isa is normally asleep by 7.30) and he was still awake. DH said he kept crying. i took isa and he nuzzled into me and fell asleep within 5 mins. just wanted his mummy eh, bless him.
DH and i have decided to have one day a month we have together without Isa, so we can do things as a couple. We are going to take turns in choosing what we do. 

anyway i iwant to keep chatting but i need to get on with my thesis, will try to get on again soon.
have a good day all x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - I think that's a wonderful idea to have a day each month to just have couple time without Isa! That'll be really fun to take turns picking something nice to do! 
Thanks for the kind words. 
That is sweet that Isa just wanted his mama to go to sleep. Nice you got to go out with a friend! I have no close friends anymore who would want to do that with me. :( 

Apple - Thanks. Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way. It is hard splitting attention between them. For reading, I find I still read lots to dd1 (albeit less than I used to), but poor Violet rarely gets read to, since the easy time to do it with dd1 is when V is sleeping! So hard to fit it in for both of them. Dd1 was such an early talker and I worry poor V will be behind because she has been read to so much less. I am starting to read her one or two baby books before her bedtime too now. 
That does sound hard to spend quality time with your teen! Sounds like it gets very expensive when you do! It's great you do that, though. You're an excellent mom! That's great you occasionally have the afternoon with just your toddler. V has bad separation anxiety lately and can't cope without me at all, but I do want to have a little date just me and dd1 one of these days! Just like old times. :)

AFM - met with potential daycare today. Don't feel amazing about it, but I felt super worried about our old daycare too, and ended up loving it. Dd1 had a blast playing with all the toys and didn't want to leave, so I guess that's a good sign? I'll have to think about it more, though.


----------



## Apple111

Ally what finger foods do you give Isa ? Im gonna try ollie with little things. I got some of those organix baby crisps lol.. What a mess ! But he loved them. Good idea to have a day just you and DH. I just wouldn't have the sitters. I know mum Prob would have the odd afternoon. I know she is just really busy with work, she has an Amazon business from home that's really picking up so I don't like asking &#128547;. Im so glad my uni days are over ! Bet you will be glad when all your work is done. It's worth it in the end :) 

Oh and we are going to cardiff for few nights then me n oh going to a hotel for night.

Lit / thanks for nice comments, your a super momma too. It's just a juggle but us mummys get better at it as times goes on ! Hope the childcare proves to be ok. I was super worried about ds at his but he totally loves it now and im gutted he will be leaving to go school on few weeks&#128547;. He will be going holidays days tho and O will be there when I go back to work. 

Anyway better get up n sort the gang ! Coffee calling. &#9749;&#65039;Hope u all have nice day x


----------



## Ally2015

lit-yeah its great dd had fun at daycare and i am sure you will make the right decision about it. 

apple- yeah the organix ones, carrot sticks, etc. He just loves them. Ah cardiff will be lovely, do u have family there?

Isa ia having a rubbish nap day today, argh, He is normally better than this. yesterday he did 2 long naps and one short one, but today just all short. Frustrating. 
he woke up really early today, like 5,30 and then just slept on and off for short bouts before i took him into the other room and made his milk. normally he wakes about 7ish.
oh he has more teeth coming! his 5th ones has nearly popped out and i can see the 6th!!!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Sounds like Isa will be over and done with his teething before long! Still no teeth over here. Which I'm so glad about! He hasn't been biting me as much, but the first time he does with teeth.. oh my.. 

Do you think he's not sleeping as well because he's teething? 

One day a month sounds amazing! Haha.. We're lucky to get one day a year it seems! We may need to plan something again with our friend. Even if it's dinner. My brother is also out of work at the moment so I could always use him too. 

Apple - Coffee almost sounds good. I'm burnt out on it, though. 

Your little guy is such a handsome little man! I want to snuggle him! Love the cake! 

Did you end up going to the zoo? The weather isn't bad here. It's been cooler. Which is awesome because I don't have to have the AC running! 

Lite - I definitely didn't feel awesome about meeting with my current daycare provider. Been going pretty well, though. She has enough toys to line the shelves at Walmart. That's what I keep telling people lol.. I haven't seen the rooms downstairs, but she says she has 3 playrooms downstairs because each of her grand kids think they have to have their own.

Are you going to meet with some more? It really sucks that you have to find another one. I really do get the stress. 

You're not getting worse at being a mother. It's hard with two. T definitely doesn't get the same attention, but he does get to play with his brother. I feel like a failure just because I can't get myself out to do things with my children often. We're both always working. I wish I could back off on something and just enjoy life more instead of stressing about money and work all the time. I can't even think to do it because I make just enough to break even it seems. Things just keep popping up! 

Vrogers - Hopefully she won't need anything done. I don't think that's something that generally goes away, though. Just remains because it isn't causing any issues. I remember something about it in school. If she does get it removed the bonus side is, you won't have to ever worry about it again. I think it would be on my mind forever.

Froggy - Oh my, he's just getting cuter and cuter! I LOVE his eyes. O has brown eyes and I just find them breath taking! T has blue eyes with a little bit of greenish/brown around the pupil. That's what the blue eyes look like in my dad and 2 brothers that have them. He still could go hazel like I have, but I think they'll stay blue. Go figure, second child doesn't have his father's eyes and still doesn't get mine! :haha:

AFM - Been awhile since I posted. T turned 7 months on the 2nd! He's starting to pull himself up to furniture every day. Also learning to climb the two steps that go down into the play room. 

I had him in the crib with his mobile on. Trying to get him to chill enough that I could put him to sleep. He kept making his happy sounds so I look over at him and he has himself pulled up standing in his crib with the biggest smile on his face! So, now I need to drop the crib at least down one notch. He could pull himself up over the edge if he tried. 

Yesterday evening T woke up from his nap SCREAMING. A scream neither of the boys have ever done. It was heart stopping. I can't even describe it. It was a high pitched terrified sounding scream. I'm afraid he had a nightmare. Which makes me fear he'll get night terrors. He does occasionally wake up crying really hard and often isn't ready to be awake. So, between that and yesterday I'm more afraid that I'll be facing a child with nightmares. While my oldest loves horror videos :dohh:

In other news O will be 3 yrs next month. Can't believe my baby is almost 3!! We're thinking about doing a Mickey Mouse themed birthday since he enjoys Mickey Mouse so much. So, I need to start figuring it out or it won't get done. 

Alright, better get back to life.


----------



## newbie2013

Just a quick reply while Z eats his bedtime snack - AliJo, z had done that scream or crying hard on wake up a few times. I joke that he's having that nightmare where the boobs have run out of milk! I also worry that it will turn into nightmares or night terrors. Hopea hug from mum helps him.


----------



## newbie2013

Meant to add, any hints and tips for trimming finger nails? Z had super fast growing nails...


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- I completely understand, but you definitely are! Thank you for the well wishes on L! 

Literati- thank you! Yes, it's scary just having to wait and not knowing what will eventually happen but thankfully I know it could be much worse. 
I'm the same with being over solids! And I was so excited to start. Lillian just isn't very interested. She spends more time playing in her high chair than eating. The silicone paci w/ holes (think I mentioned it before) does help, though! She at least gets to taste other foods. 
I'm sorry you are feeling some guilt but from what I've seen on here you are a dedicated and loving mother! I think most people are probably the same way with kids after the first,and I can only imagine how much energy it takes to deal with a baby AND older kid(s). You really are doing a great job! :hugs: 
I hope this daycare ends up like the last one, or you find one that you do love off the bat! 

Apple- thank you for the encouragement about L! Under sedation sounds scary too, I would be a mess. Thankfully her ped and all nurses we have dealt with have been kind to us as well as baby girl! 

Ally- thank you, definitely hoping the lump does go away or at least doesn't get bigger! 
Sounds like Isa is doing great growth wise! 
Poor Isa missing his mama. L has done the same the couple times I have gone somewhere and come back after bedtime. 
Sounds like a great idea to take time for yourselves, I would like to do the same! It's good to spend baby free time with dh and reconnect. 

Ali- i an the same as you, i think if it doesn't go away knowing myself I wouldn't stop worrying about it. So ready for the cardiologist appt! 
Happy (belated) 7 months to T! Crazy that he is on the go so much, pulling up on furniture and whatnot. 
Oh man, L has done the waking up screaming terrified thing a couple times, the last time was about a month ago and I was out of a deep sleep and grabbed her faster than I knew I could go ha! Hopefully it isn't something that sticks around for them. 
Mickey Mouse birthday sounds fun! What are you guys thinking about doing for a party? 

Newbie- could use some nail trimming tips here as well! Cutting them terrifies me so dh has used a file on them (which we need to do asap!) 

Afm- Lillian's spitting up has been sooo much better! (She's had awful reflux, since it's been awhile since I mentioned it) Her doc mentioned at her last appointment, she'd like to get L weaned off the med in the next couple months, by going down to 1 dose instead of her usual 2 a day. Well, when we moved her to the crib it was harder for dh to give her the med as she's a stomach sleeper and would sometimes still be sleeping when he left for work in the morning, so we naturally went to just her evening med. The past at least 2 days, she hasn't had any med at all. Today she has been eating like crap-she normally eats 6 oz every 2 1/2 - 3 hours, but was doing 3-4 and then refusing the rest. Then at bedtime she screamed. So I gave her a dose and rocked her for 30 min till she could eat, and thankfully she's asleep now! So now we know she isn't quite ready to stop the med completely! 
She is still only rocking back and forth on her knees, hasn't actually crawled forward yet!


----------



## froggyfrog

Lit, you are doing an amazing job! Right now I can't imagine having a toddler running around while caring for a baby. You are really being too hard on yourself! Your whole day and night is dedicated to both of them! There is no standard for a perfect mom. IMO if you can go to bed at night and say today I did the best I could for my kids, you are a great mother! Nevermind the things we could have done, focus on what things you have done! 

I hope the daycare works out! 

Ally, the date night sounds great! I would love for us to do that, but don't live near anyone who could babysit. We do try to take advantage of the times we do have someone around though! We will be going on a couple of dates while my mom is here!

Ali, it's so funny that you say that about his eyes because every single picture they look brown, but IRL they are more a a greenish color! I only have a few pics where they look their actual color and those are outside in the sunlight. I can't believe T is pulling himself up! He is so strong! He is the most physically advanced baby in this thread I think! Gage still barely gets up on his knees. He is just happy rolling around and has gotten really good at spinning different directions on his tummy.

Newbie, I just bite gages nails. The clippers are scary! I do use the mm on bus big toes bea she for some weird reason his big toenail grows up and not out. But I find biting his fingernails is fast and safe because I can just put my teeth under his nail and not get his skin or get the nail too short.

Vrogers, that's great that you are down to one dose! I hope you can illuminate that dose soon! The crib sleeping is still going well? Does she wake to eat still at night? Or is she sleeping through? 

AFM, dh had a second interview with the new company, and it went really well. The guy that he knows that works there got a phone call after the interview and said everything looks good! So we are just waiting on the to call to officially offer the position and negotiate salary! They were explaining to DH that they are looking to groom him to be superintendent! So that's exciting!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks froggy. I've tried that but it doesn't work for me. My teeth are slightly misaligned, so I can't bite effectively like that. I had success last night by nursing him to sleep and propping him up on my knees then holding my phone light in one hand and used the clippers with the other. They are better than they were and was easier than with the nail file.

Good luck for your dh job opportunity!


----------



## slammerkin

Omg, I'm so behind!! Will try to reply to most things briefly.

Regarding the job - starting next Monday. I don't think there will be much opportunity for telework, but hoping for some flexibility with schedule. I didn't even really discuss schedule with them, lol. Really should have because I need to be able to leave earlier mon/fri for DH's work. Hopefully it will be fine. Just now sent them a message to ask the details on next week and to mention I need pumping space/time!

Vrogers - awesome that L took well to the crib! You're so lucky. Glad to hear that the lump is nothing too serious, though I'm sure you're still worried. I'm sure she will be just fine. That's awesome L likes the front facing carry. I wish I could do it with Jack. It just kills my back. The new job won't be auditing in the sense of having anything to do with numbers/math, but testing websites/apps. Hope I like it! I'm pretty sure I will.

Apple - glad O's christening went well. He's adorable, and what a lovely spread you had for him.

My current job is so flexible too, that I'm worried it will end up being a hugr mistake giving up something so flexible and low-stress for something new. But oh well, the decision is made now.

Did your OH apply to that job? Sounds like it would be great.

Good job on DS learning to ride his bike!

Literati - can't believe V didn't cry for her vaccines! I did the paddling pool with DD and Jack this weekend. Jack likes getting his feet in, but it's too cold to sit him in.

AliJo - I know, I'm super anxious about the new job! Hoping this isn't all a huge mistake!

Sorry T was sick! And that scream when he woke sounds rough. I hope he doesn't get nightmares. DD woke crying from every single nap for the majority of her life. Not scary screaming though. Jack wakes quietly and just looks around. It's a welcome change.

Ally - Sounds like you have a great social life with friends and family. Wish I had that, lol. Can't believe how many teeth Isa has! Good luck trying to make purees from scratch.

It's sad but nice, isn't it, when you know the baby just wants you?!

Hope you get to keep up your plan of one day a month with just you and DH. 

Literati - I also am over solids. I don't find it fun. I have really not given Jack anything in a few days now because he was feeling a bit sick and wasn't interested.

Sorry to hear DH has the stomach flu! You already do so much on your own - to have him sick must be extra tiring.

I feel your struggle with two. I was the bomb with just Ava. Now just treading water with two. I don't think a day goes by where I don't think that maybe I shouldn't have had a second kid, though I do love Jack and feel way more bonded to him now than I did earlier. I just really miss how easy life had gotten with just my girl. And how I could do so much with her that I can't do now.

I hope the daycare works out. Are you checking others?

Froggy - omg, Gage is so cute!

Very exciting about DH's job prospects!

Newbie - I use little curved and blunted scissors to cut both DD and Jack's nails. They came in a little baby first aid kit I got when DD was born. Jack usually lets me cut his nails while he sits on my lap.

AFM - Jack is settling better at daycare. We brought one of our noise machines to her house and a swaddle up, and that seems to help her get him to sleep and be able to lay him down. He's eating fine too.

My back is still so-so. Still better than it was with no terrible days, but now even the hip carry is starting to aggravate it and cause spasms after a while. I have started back carrying more often than not, and I may have to just stop front/hip carrying altogether. I wish this back issue would just resolve completely, but maybe it won't. Frustrating because I don't always want to back carry. A front or hip carry is better if I want to be able to sit down while he sleeps in the carrier. Thank goodness at least Jack seems quite content with back carries. I was worried he wouldn't like it as much. So finally getting use out of the Tula because that's more comfortable for the back carry than the one I was favoring for a hip carry.

Jack had his 6 month appt. He was 17 lb 11 oz and 27" long. I think about average for weight, a little over for height, and 70-something-th percentile for head circumference (which I can't remember). Not sure where the paper went with the graphs! Didn't like getting the shots, but he was fine after that. He had a little tiny cold the last few days. Not too bad, but a bit fussy and didn't want DH to put him down when he was at home with him last thurs/fri.

Finishing up at my current job this week. Everyone is acting devastated that I'm leaving! Makes me second-guess my decision! But when I factor in the salary and bonus potential, savings on health care ('cause the new job's benefits are way cheaper) and no longer having the pay for parking in the city - I will be getting a pretty substantial pay increase! And this job has more prospects for growth too. So, still anxious and worried I'm making a terrible mistake, but hopefully everything will be fine! Oh, and the new job technically has an unlimted leave policy...like, there is no leave accrual - you just take the time you need. Obviously they will watch for abuse of the privilege, but still...that's totally foreign to me! It would be nice to take a little more leave than I do now, and to not be constantly worried about taking a sick day and making it up, or hoarding my leave for a big trip.

Ok, gotta stop now and go pump.


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- thankfully I worked myself up for the crib switch for nothing! She's taken to it so well, sleeps about 8:30-7am or so. 
Good luck to dh on the new position, how exciting! 

Slammer- front carry definitely doesn't feel great on my back! Too bad there's not a front carrier (that I'm aware of anyway) that manages to balance enough that there's no strain on your back. 
I hope you like the new job, too! 
Glad daycare is working out! That was a good idea to bring a noise machine and swaddle. 
I'm sorry about the lingering back pain, that's got to be aggravating. I hope you're able to find something that eases it! 
It sounds like overall the new job is a good decision, but it's hard when you make any kind of big change. Leave/pay/potential growth sound worth it! 

Afm- it has been like pulling teeth lately to get L to drink her bottle. We had a great schedule of every 2 1/2 - 3 hours, 6 oz and she would finish it in 7 min. I'm not sure if going off the reflux med for a couple days messed with her that much, or if it's something else. It's been SO frustrating, because she ate 5 oz this morning, then wouldn't eat any time I tried until almost 5 hours later with 7 oz, and since then has acted like she's cluster feeding. It's also taking her longer to eat a smaller amount. If this continues through the week we will probably call her doctor-although I'm not sure there's much they'll do since she's still technically getting enough to eat. 
That's pretty much all that's going on here!


----------



## vrogers

Popping back in to add that I just (re) downloaded the wonder weeks app and L is at the tail end of leap 5 so hopefully that's what's going on!


----------



## Ally2015

ali- that is scary about T and his screaming, did it happen again? happy 7 months to him!

newbie- nice to hear from you. no idea about the fingernails...

Vrogers- glad L's reflux is better! i remember you saying about it before. Isa had it really bad too, but he just grew out of it and he's fine now. Could it be teething tha is making her fussy with milk? when isa's first few teeth came he took less milk, but now that they are through hes back to normal. He drinks 8 oz every 4 hours roughly n food inbetween. 

froggy- that sounds great! well done to your dh... exciting times. 

slammer- good luck on finishing up with your job and starting your new one! hopefully they will allow a little flexibility so you can be home earlier on the days you need to be. I'm sure you have made the right choice, it sure sounds like it with the extra money etc. sounds like Jack is doing well and glad he is settling into daycare better!
haha i don't really have much of a social life i feel! i just have friends that live close by, like literally 5-10 mins away and i try to see them when i can. And i live near a big shopping center so cafes etc are nearby to pop in for a quick coffee.

AFM- not much to report really. Yesterday isa had a playdate with my friends baby. We went out for lunch and both the babies were in their highchairs. We looked away for literally 10 seconds and turned around to see my friends baby Eva putting her hand in Isa's mouth and isa chewing on it!! was sooo funny.
today it's really sunny! i'm going to take isa to the park later. Tomorrow dh is off so i will be at uni, looking forward to having some time away from home and do some work! i do miss uni life and my old routine sometimes... 

dh is starting a new course soon, and will leave his job soon. wants a slight career change and hopeflly this will lead to a better paid job. Slightly anxious about it, we are going to be pretty skint for a while. We really need a bigger place, we just about get by now. 
i'm hoping to submit my thesis end of year/start of next and then i can start looking for jobs too.

anyway, need to put isa down for a nap. hope u all have a good day x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - sounds like a lot of changes coming up, career wise & financially. Sounds stressful, but you'll get through it! 

VRogers - I hope it is just the wonder week bothering L. It definitely could be from that skipped day of reflux meds? Idk. That is too bad L was so upset and wouldn't settle the one night without it. 

Slammer - I definitely was way more of an all star mom with one. It's hard feeling like you're giving them your second best now. Having 2 is hard! I'm sorry you feel a bit sad about things not just being you and Ava anymore. I definitely get nostalgic a lot about when it was just me and dd1, and I feel guilty I can't give her as much attention anymore. It definitely was way easier then. Then again, we have to remember that we are still in the thick of it with 2, and it WILL get easier at some point. I know dd1 absolutely loves having a little sister, and it's going to be wonderful when they can play together. 

That is great that your new job will result in extra pay overall. The unlimited leave would be amazing, as well! Hopefully you can find a bit more balance that way. I understand feeling a bit remorseful about leaving if everyone was acting so sad, but you have to do what's best for you! This sounds like a good career decision for you!

Ali - sorry T woke up screaming. I hope he won't get night terrors. I think it might be a phase because I remember dd1 doing that as a baby at one point. 
That is sad but exciting about O turning 3 next month. Mickey Mouse birthday sounds great. My dd1 had a Minnie Mouse birthday when she turned 2! 

Froggy - thank you. I hope your DH gets that job! Lots of job transitions on this thread right now. 

AFM - have had a busy long weekend so haven't had a chance to get on. DD1 turned 3 yesterday, so we have been celebrating. She had a birthday party on Monday (it was a stat holiday here). On her actual day we took her out to eat for supper. Can't believe she's 3 already, although she definitely has the attitude of a 3-year-old. 

DH was around a lot more than usual since he took a 4-day weekend and was sick for 2 days before that. That has made dd1 into a total daddy's girl (normally both my girls are Mommy's girls). DH is loving that, but I am feeling jealous and annoyed by it. You give them EVERYTHING, and already by age 3 they're sick of you and just want their dad. GRRR!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies not had time to read through and catch up as been away a few days just got home. Hope u and little Ones r all well will try and catch up later and reply properly x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope everyone is OK? Time is just flying. My eldest is 13 this weekend!


----------



## AliJo

Stopping in for a quick reply. 

My MIL passed away Saturday. We left Sunday night for Michigan and are leaving tonight for home. DH has been pretty torn and is trying to keep it together. He tries to not think too much about it I think. Her health wasn't good and it was most likely a heart attack that took her. I just hope it was quick. I was hoping to at least get up here once more so she could meet T and see O again. I felt like it would have been our last visit, but would have been hopeful for more. Well, didn't get that. Glad she isn't suffering any more at least. 

In other news. T stood by himself for a couple of seconds. Let go of the coffee table and held it fire a couple before plopping down. 

I'll try to catch up probably Monday. I have to work Sunday. I was suppose to work Saturday as well, but DH needed another day.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - good job on T standing by himself for a second. He is very strong. 
So sorry to hear about your MIL. Your DH must be having a really hard time. Hugs! 

Midnight - time definitely is flying. Wow about your eldest being 13!

Apple - hope you're doing well.

AFM - the girls and I have come down with a cold. It's the kind with a sore throat & headache and it's making me miserable. I can deal with a runny nose much better than I can a sore throat! 

Vi has been unpredictable and a bit miserable lately. Her bedtime has been all over the place depending on her last nap. Yesterday she took 5 naps, then went to bed a bit late and was up at 2 am for an entire hour? Bleh. Not sure what was up for that. 
I am meeting a different daycare later today. I feel quite sick about making this decision. It's really causing a lot of stress. We also have expensive vehicle repairs, so that's fun. And we have to travel for DH's grandparents' anniversary celebration out of town tomorrow, and I'm absolutely DREADING it. Even though the dress code says CASUAL (as in jeans), all the girls are wearing dresses but I really don't want to because there are very few dresses I can still nurse in (basically none). Not only that, but I'll have the Ergo on a lot which is going to look ridiculous. I'm so cranky about it! Don't want to visit with family at all. Just want to do our own thing in the sun for our third last summer weekend.


----------



## newbie2013

Ali, sorry to hear about your mother in law. Grief is a horrible, but necessary emotion. I hope you and your dh are OK. Well done on T standing up! Z has started to pull himself up but not steady at all. Plenty of time for that!

Midnight, wow! 13... Bet it doesn't feel like 13 years!

Lit, I'm sorry that things are so stressful for you right now. I hope things sorry themselves out soon and that you feel better. Z has been unpredictable lately too. Today, he napped for 20 minutes only! He's been waking up every two hours at night, too. I'm exhausted with it. 

Afm, I'm back at work and our new teachers are arriving this week (international school, so they're flying in). We're busy preparing and I'm stressing about how to feed Z while in meetings. I've brought him into one meeting already because I didn't expect it to go for so long and I left formula for him another time. He loved the formula, which I am relieved about. I might be relying on it for a few feeds over the next couple of weeks. I pumped afterwards, which I hate doing - so time consuming.

Z is doing great. He's crawling and loves food. He eats pretty much everything I give him, which is so lucky!. No teeth yet, but I suspect they're coming and thawed why he's waking so much at night. 

Treating myself. I left Z with dh and have come to get my hair cut. First time since March!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- it definitely could be teething, I found that answer when researching (googling) so if she pops a tooth here soon it would make sense. 
Good luck to you and dh with school/career changes! Those are definitely huge anxiety inducing changes, I understand wanting better for your family! 

Literati- happy belated birthday to dd1! I hope everyone feels better soon, that's too bad about the colds! 
We have trouble with the last nap of the day and bedtime, she gets so fussy without the nap but usually won't take it, and if she does it cuts so close to bedtime. So frustrating, I hope it works itself out soon for you! 
Also do not blame you at all for dreading the family celebration- I hope it went by fast. 

Apple- hope you and your family are doing well! 

Midnight- happy 13th to your oldest! 

Ali- oh no, I'm sorry about your mil. I feel so bad for your dh, I'm sure he's glad to have you! 
Crazy that T stood by himself, its crazy how fast they change/grow. 

Newbie- I hope you're able to work out feeding baby/pumping, that does sound stressful! At least he takes formula well. 
Yay for the haircut! I always feel so much better after one, I could use one now. 

Afm- still having eating issues, but since L doesn't seem to be in pain and still eventually gets enough food, I'm not sure there's much we can do. It's like all she cares about is playing and moving, she does NOT sit still and if we have to take her from playing/moving to eat or sleep she is not happy. Hopefully it's just a phase that passes soon, because it gets so frustrating to constantly feel like we are fighting with her to get her fed! She's still not interested in being spoon fed, so the only way I can really get any solids to her is with the silicone pacis, I just bought two more. I'm not too concerned with that part right now, too busy trying to get her fed with milk! 
She still loves her jumper thankfully, so I rotate her between that, playing in the pack n play (she's not really crazy about this because she can't move around as well, but she tolerates it okay for a short time), and the floor in her room with toys. 
Ready for her to figure out crawling because she gets so frustrated she just moves backwards and face plants a lot!


----------



## Literati_Love

Newbie - thanks. Sorry z has been unpredictable as well. I'm sorry work is so busy with meetings and such and that you're not sure how you'll manage to feed Z enough with them! Hope it all works out.

VRogers - sorry You're having such trouble getting L to eat! Does sound like she's much more interested in being active right now. 

AFM - 
Violet is also loving to move around and play. She hasn't quite figured out proper crawling yet, but does her little adapted form over much greater distances now to get whatever she wants, and she easily gets up to a sitting position by herself from all fours (has for a couple weeks now). I find it so surprising and cute to put her down somewhere on her tummy and then look up to see her across the room and sitting up, playing with her big sister's toys. She's so cute, curious and fun! She is still unpredictable but hasn't been going to bed super late the last few nights which is nice. 
I am super overwhelmed and stressed by daycare decisions and basically just want to cry, scream and give up. It's consuming most of my mental energy which is why I haven't been on as much. 
The family Anniversary thing was fine once we got there, but very stressful getting ready/picking an outfit and getting out the door. It was an overly busy weekend, so it felt like we didn't really have one. Oh well.
Hope you're all doing well. 
Anyone else feel like the laundry/groceries/cooking/other tasks never, ever end?


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , sorry not been on for a while , I keep trying but as soon as I get on someone needs mummy ! 
Ive had a busy week .. for a change lol.. been away , will update properly hopefully later today. Have a few things to sort , Ollie still not good with constipation so going to dr this am, then teenager cracked his tooth so off to emergency dentist straight after&#128547;&#128547;. Ds in for operation on Thursday so we are anxious about that. With him having 2 in last couple of years Ive not mentioned this yet as they have already cancelled it twice and I'm not having him worked up for nothing. It's stupid we have to go to the hospital for a pre op a 90 min drive away the day before late afternoon then hi home and be back the next morning for 7.30 am meaning we are gonna have to leave 5am ish.. have to take Ollie along .. what a nightmare, should be doing the pre op on the same day, bloody annoying. Anyway that's my quick little vent lol.. hope u are well. I will reply to all as soon as I get a proper chance :) x 
Gonna go and try and finish a coffee !! Lol


----------



## vrogers

Literati- we have the same thing happening with the sitting up! I put her on her back and she always rolls to tummy almost right away and then will try to crawl before finally giving up and just sitting up. The first time I saw it was definitely surprising. 
I would be feeling the same with daycare, it's so overwhelming! You want the best possible care but it's also expensive. I hope you get it figured out soon so you won't have to stress about it much longer. 
I am with you on the never ending tasks! Laundry felt never ending because of all the spit up, but now that she's not spitting up as much it's the drool. And our dishes used to never pile up but now they do all the time! It's terrible how little energy I have by the time we put L down for bed, I just want a couple hours to chill. 

Apple- poor Ollie, I hope the doc visit goes well and they have some ideas how to help! Good luck with the operation, I know that's got to be so scary! Let us know how it goes. 

Afm- let L play in our bed and her crib when she woke up instead of immediately getting her, and by the time I did get her up she took 6 oz no problem. I decided instead of relying on our usual schedule to just let her "tell" me when she's hungry. 
We are having a new roof put on today, we've been having issues with leaking ever since our city had a bad flood back in march 2016. I was going to go to my dads (he lives 5ish min away) but the baby was sleeping when dh would have had to leave, so I decided we will stay here unless it gets unbearable in which case I'll go on my own. L doesn't seem to mind the noise so far but we'll see how she does at nap time!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - Oh yes, I never have energy by the time V is asleep for the night either. I don't blame you! In a way, it's a good thing that I have to hold Violet all night long because it's a good excuse not to catch up on housework at the end of the night. ;) 
Laundry gets especially ridiculous when you also have a toddler getting stains on her clothes constantly! Argh!!
That is cute about our girls both surprising us with their sitting up. They would be so cute to watch at play dates. 

AFM - Violet has started pulling to stand on things. Ahh! I was changing dd1 in her room this morning, and then I came out to the hallway to discover Violet standing straight and tall just holding onto a laundry basket! She looked SO proud! I'm so glad it didn't topple over on her, because it was a concrete floor underneath her! :/ Now nothing is safe. With dd1 I was always excited for the next stage, but this time I wish V would just slow down a bit. 
Also, I am feeling quite "done" mentally the last couple days. Just so exhausted and can't even handle using words by the end of the night. Blahhh.


----------



## Ally2015

haven't been on in days, catching up now...

midnight- hope ur eldest had a god 13th birthday party!

ali- i am so very sorry to hear the news of your MIL, how upsetting! 
Well done to T for standing! Isa did it too the other day, but he isn't crawling yet. 

lit- i hope you and the girls are feeling better soon! being unwell sucks. I am glad ur trip at the inlaws went ok. Hope u find a daycare situation that suits you... is it just the choice that is overwhelming? or thought of leaving the girls there? sorry you are feeling so tired, it really is hard working looking after young ones! 



newbie- good luck with the new school year! well done to z for crawling and eating all his food, good boy :) Yah on hair cut, i need one too!

vrogers- i am sure it is just a phase, and if its teething hopefully she will pop a tooth soon! Isa is trying so hard to crawl as well, he gets so close but then gets upset and gives up. 

apple- sounds very busy. Looking forward to update abot ur trip. Hope all the appts etc go well. Sounds quite stressful and full on, defo need that coffee lol. Poor ollie and his constipation, bless him.

AFM- Isa has been a little unwell, turns out was just teething and he has 6 pearly white shiny teeth now haha. He was being fussy with milk, food and clingy. But once the teeth popped out fully, he is back to normal and sleeping much better too. Bless him.
We got him a cot! he's getting to big for his crib and he moves around a lot so cot feels like next step up. We need to re-arrange our bedroom, to make room and make a little cosy area of the room for him and his cot. 
DH is looking for a job, and so for now is home a alot more and it's been lovely. Last night we just stayed up in bed chatting for hours, and eating junk food haha. Tomorrow we are going to edinburgh as they have a big festival on and my aunts live nearby so we will have a nice day out.
I've been into uni a few days so that has been nice and productive too. 
Raining lots today, no plans. DH has gone out to get a mattress, bedding, mobile etc for the cot and job hunt. 
Isa is really trying so hard to crawl, he just doesn't move everything in the right order, but i am sure it won't be long now... when he wakes up from his naps or at night, he rolls over and gets on his all fours haha. so funny...


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - it is both the choice and the thought of leaving the girls there. Last time I was lucky not to have to search because my cousin had a daycare and agreed to take dd1. Even though I was very stressed about leaving her and didn't have 100% confidence in the provider, at least I knew her character, had known her for years, had family who could speak to her character, etc. To have to go with some random person advertising for themselves makes me feel sick. There is absolutely no way to know if they are trustworthy, competent, or a possible child abuser or predator. That makes me sick. 
But just the choice alone is overwhelming. The two I was looking at both had very different up sides and down sides. Neither were ideal. Now my one lead is gone because I can't get in contact with her now. Anyone else I have emailed has not gotten back to me. I basically have one choice, but it has some very serious downsides, one of which being she can't take the kids to school which means I will have to find a new dayhome before dd1 starts kindergarten, and I can't put her in preschool. Ugh. So stressful. I just don't feel I can handle it. Wish we would just win the lottery so I could stay home. 

That sounds nice your DH has been home more. Sounds fun hanging out in bed eating junk food together! I miss those days. 
I'm glad Isa is better now that he is finished teething. 

AFM - Violet can properly crawl now, but not very far. She does very awkward, exaggerated movements. It's quite cute. She lifts her arms way higher up than she needs to like she's swimming. She has only maybe made it 6 crawl steps in a row, but she has done it! I don't think I was really ready for a crawling baby yet, but oh well.


----------



## AliJo

Seems like this forum is finally slowing down. I'd hate to lose touch with everyone, though. 

Thanks everyone in regards to my MIL. It's been rough on DH. I'm sure he feels really isolated with it. I couldn't imagine just having to go on living life if my father passed. Then seeing everyone around me being the same while feeling lost inside. 

Lite - Funny how they don't wait for it to be convenient for us! That sounds really cute! I wish I could see it! T likes to plant his feet and push off while crawling. 

Ally - Did you have a small crib for him? I'm trying to imagine a cot and I'm sure it's not what I'm thinking of when I think of a cot! 

Glad his teeth made it through! It's crazy how much it affects them sometimes. I was spoiled with O. He teethed like nothing was happening. 

Apple - Oh no, so sorry your teenager cracked his tooth!! How did the operation go? Hopefully Ollie didn't cause a fuss! 

Vrogers - Could you try pouches? T actually did really well with one and I was surprised. I had to hold it but he sucked it right down. I'm going to order some reusable ones for both boys to do applesauce and stuff like that for on the go with O then baby food for on the go with T. As for getting milk down her.. T has been not drinking as much during the day. He doesn't want to fall asleep and wants to be on the go. He makes up for it overnight, but that's not so great on my end. He's waking a lot. Maybe just find an area that isn't distracting to her. I think it comes with the age. They're just so interested in the world. 

Newbie - I'm glad Z is doing so well. T is liking most foods. He likes things O didn't which I'm happy about. 

I need to cut my hair. It's been awhile. I tend to just keep it short anymore. It's so thick and drives me insane. It's getting long enough I need to put it back which just gives me headaches. Time to get it chopped. 

AFM - DH is still having a rough time. I'm sure it will be hard on him for awhile. I just don't know what to do for him. I'm not even in a good place myself to be there for him fully. It's frustrating. I think my issues with not being able to handle things at times is actually anxiety instead of depression. Read something and it sounded just like me. Made me really upset. I'm glad I found out why I'm having such a hard time at times, but it's really upsetting to know that my mental health is getting between me and who I want to be.. again. I do still struggle with depression, so this is just on top of that. 

T is cruising along furniture now. Has his first tooth as well! Bit me today and it didn't feel too good, but it'll be worse once he gets top ones. It wasn't a smooth first tooth. He got pretty crabby. He also got sick before he got his first tooth. Threw up once and had fevers. High enough to not be teething. Lasted a little over 24 hours. O has had loose stools since Saturday. Finally went and bought yogurt with tons of probiotics to try and see if that would help. Just got him to eat one yesterday so going to get more in him today. He was sick, but it just keeps continuing. Then I'm sick again. Joy. I'm about to start talking about the times I'm not sick because that seems to be more rare now. 

We went to the state fair Thursday. That was a good time. Put O on his first amusement rides. The second one was really fast and it scared him, but once it slowed down he laughed. He loves being scared. He's a thrill junkie. I had to brace him the entire time because it was wanting to whip him into the bar. I was hurting the next day from walking all day. I feel better today. 

I've finally cracked. I'm so tired of being overweight I'm finally starting to do something about it. It's so hard, though. I want to be comfortable, though. I don't want to feel gross every time I go out in public eye. So, counting calories again. Fun fun. Need to look into it more so I'm getting enough since I'm breastfeeding, but not so much that I won't lose some weight.

Anyways, I don't want to reply too far back so I just went back a ways. I've been reading.. just not really finding the time to sit and reply.


----------



## Angel5000

Hi Ladies! I know I&#8217;ve been rubbish about logging on. I&#8217;ve been spending the summer playing with Melody, spending time with my sister and nieces & nephew, and not doing a lot on the computer (except excessive facebook on my phone as usual haha). 

I&#8217;m really upset about having to go back to work in 2 weeks. I&#8217;m loving summer break and feel like it wasn&#8217;t remotely long enough. :(

Melody is doing amazing though. She&#8217;s been sleeping through the night since 6 months, although the last week she&#8217;s been waking at 5am every day :/ The last week of July she started full on crawling and by the end of that week / first week of August she was also pushing into a sitting position and pulling to standing! :wacko: Now she&#8217;s cruising along the edge of furniture. It&#8217;s made bedtime a little harder because now she stands up and wails, where she used to let me put her down awake and she&#8217;d just toss and turn for 5 minutes before sleeping. 

She absolutely loves food. Everything I give her she eats. She&#8217;s at 3 meals a day. She&#8217;s okay with finger foods, not great, but we are making a lot of homemade purees. I find it&#8217;s more cost effective for me to buy the produce on sale and make up food and freeze in large batches. I spend about 1-2 hours in the kitchen and can make up 30 meals worth of food for her. 

She starts with her new daycare the last week of August. I&#8217;m a little nervous leaving her with strangers for longer peiods of time (versus the gym daycare which I use but she&#8217;s never there more than an hour or two). :( 


Vrogers &#8211; OMG that arteriovenuous thing sounds terrifying. Glad to hear it isn&#8217;t as bad as it sounds though! 

Regarding carriers &#8211; have you tried a Lillebaby Complete with the lumbar support? When I get the fit right I feel no pain in my back at all while front carrying. M isn&#8217;t huge by any means but she&#8217;s 18lbs now and I still have no problem front carrying her for hours (we were just at the renaissance fair today and I carried her 3 hours no problem) but whne I used to use the wraps back when she was itty bitty I had back problems after just 30 minutes. 

Ally &#8211; wow ! So many teeth already! Melody keeps acting like she&#8217;s teething but nothing breaking through yet. 

Ali &#8211; The screaming from nap sounds awful! Melody has done that once or twice, I&#8217;m sure it was a nightmare. I can&#8217;t think of anything else. It took me a long time to calm her down too. I hope it doesn&#8217;t lead to many more for either of our kiddos. 

I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about your MIL :hugs: Mine passed not too long ago, and it was really rough on us. 

As for weight loss - I am there too. I weaned M off of nursing for all but the before-bed session and jumped up a ton. was back up to what I weighed when I gave birth. :cry: I started a 28-day reset for now. No dairy, gluten, alochol or processed foods. It's actually a lot easier than I thought once I got some recipes and I lost 2lbs the first week. The only exercise I'm doing is "blogilates" daily calendar (I'm using the beginner calendar too), which is less than 30 minutes of working out and most of that is broken into 6-12 minute workouts. Easy for me to do while M is napping or get in a quick workout of 6-10 minutes while she's playing. I am not counting calories for now while I focus just on clean/healthy eating. After a couple week I'll start counting calories again. I think I read that you can count calories while nursing, you need to assume an extra 400-600 calories necessary for the day for nursing. One of my apps recommended inputting it as exercise for 500 calories burned and just use it like that. Good luckw ith the weight loss. I'm hoping I can get down too - I cannot keep wearing pregnancy clothes. :dohh: 


Slammer &#8211; good luck with the new job! How is that going?! 

Lite &#8211; Vi sounds so cute! Love that she&#8217;s starting to get around! I&#8217;m there too with tasks/laundry/etc never ending. I&#8217;ve decided I have to stop stressing about it. I go back to work in a couple week and I&#8217;m freaking out. I barely keep up with stuff now, when I go to work I want to dedicate my evenings to M, not to housework. It&#8217;s making me all very depressed. 

Sorry about the daycare troubles. It&#8217;s so hard to find a good caregiver. I went with a local daycare center instead of an in home place. In the end I decided I wanted a place that was state certified because I knew they followed very specific laws and they do background checks on their employees (my mom ran certified daycare centers for most of her life, and I worked for her for years, so I&#8217;m well versed in the laws). I&#8217;m really excited/happy I found the center I did as their director and baby teacher seem great. I&#8217;m still nervous though about leaving M with a stranger. I hope it gets easier after the first few days.


----------



## Literati_Love

Angel - so great to hear from you! So sorry that your summer holidays are coming to an end. I am feeling depressed about summer ending as well. That's amazing that M is such a good sleeper for the most part. Sounds like you've mastered baby food making as well. 
I am with you on having no idea how I'll stay on top of laundry/housework when I'm back at work considering I'm already drowning in it! It's quite overwhelming. Best of luck to you as you transition back to work. 

Ali - great to hear from you. So sorry you're struggling with anxiety as well as depression. I've been struggling quite a lot with depression since having V. However, the last few weeks things have considerably improved. I still don't feel like myself or really happy or anything, but at least I don't feel as low as I was feeling before. I hope you can find ways to reduce your anxiety and depression. I'm so sorry your DH is having an awful time and that you're not able to help all that much. Lots of hugs! 

Also best of luck to you and Angel on your weight loss journeys! I've taken a break from caring as of late but I have been trying to eat HEALTHIER but just not LESS. I've sort of given up on losing those last few pounds...Bleh.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 
Sorry not been on in a while. Been so hard with one thing or another then I tried to post this morning and it somehow got lost !! How annoying &#128547; So I'm going to try my best now. If I miss anyone I'll pop back on soon as I can. 

Ally, can't believe how many teeth isa has , bless him, I hope it's not been too difficult for him whilst they have been cutting through. Glad you have managed to get some uni work done. Hope your dh gets a job that he wants.busy times ahead for u but exciting :). chilling in bed just chatting sounds really nice, u guys sound like u get along great and have a good laugh. It's the little things that make a good relationship x we have a bit of a crazy day today and just sat in bed tonight for ages chatting and putting world to rights ha.. I must have bored him tho as I'm now on here and he is flat out &#128514;...

Lit/ yay for V crawling and standing, she sounds such a little cutie xx love how she was proud of herself standing lol x these babies on her are all doing so well.. sorry about the daycare situation. What a nightmare. It's such a worry isn't it. I was suppose to be putting O in with ds for the odd hour this month to give him chance to get used to it slowly but with ds having op and other things it's just not happened. I understand the concerns u have as I get the same thoughts even when the daycare I use for ds gets new staff. Hope u are all feeling well nowx 

Slammer/ hope the new job is going ok hon.. sure u r really busy with it all at the min, hope jack and Ava are doing ok x

Ali sorry to hear about your MIL and the impact on your dh. Grief is such a horrible thing but he has you and your boys to focus on. You are both in my thoughts ..hugs x 

Sorry to hear you are not feeling so good yourself. I know it might be worrying when you read things that you relalate to but in the long run it will be a good thing. Insight is definitely the best way to overcome anxiety. Sorry hon not going into work mode &#128547;.. But I am really passionate about mental health. A high majority of people that come and see me in clinic are working mums and it's very rare we don't have positive outcomes to sessions. Even just looking at work, rest play balance. Maybe if u feel any worse think about talking to someone if u feel you are struggling. You have a stressful job and two young boys. You are doing an amazing job x It's amazing the difference you could feel in yourself if you found someone you could work through things with. Ive had anxiety and depression myself, so understand the battle, this being reason I do the job I do but u can come out of the other side. I do get moments of stress and feel a bit low but who wouldn't with 4 boys ! Working full time Lol.. but I very rarely get anxious or depressed anymore and Ive not had a panic for years. The reason I don't is because I now understand what makes me that way. I now ensure I have things in place to prevent me going back there. Me time is definitely a biggy for me. Relaxation, and accepting it's ok not to be ok at times. I don't set myself unrealistic expectations.. and if the pots are not washed they can stay there. I learnt my world actually doesn't end if I leave them lol x 

Anyway back to kids ! :) T sounds like he is doing amazing. I hope he hasn't had any more of the night screaming. My teenager used to have night terrors when he was about 6 that was really horrible but seems to have stopped now. Glad O liked the fair x 

Angel / nice to hear from you hon, M sounds like she is doing great. Sorry u are having to go back to work :( I'm dreading it and Ive got a bit left yet. I hope M settles into daycare for u quickly so don't worry as much. I do the same with food prep. Just make loads at once and freeze. Not sure how far u have read back but O had been struggling with constipation :( since solids so trying lots of combinations at the min to see what might help him. I just seem to put prunes with everything at the min! M sounds a good weight, really glad she is doing so well and is loving her food x 

Midnight , yay happy teenager ! The fun really starts now lol.. i always show my kids the Harry Enfield scetch on YouTube. Kevin turns into a teenager , So funny worth a watch if U haven't already see it. Honestly it really is my 14 year old at the min haha..hope V and rest for family doing ok x 

Vroggers / how's the roof going ? ! Is it finished now? I can't imagine being in the house with that going on, did You stick it ? :) be worth it in the end. 

I'm with u in the never ending lundry and house tasks. Me and oh are the same in the evenings , just too tired to be bothered sometimes. When I eventually get the boys to bed it's like ' silence ' bliss and sometimes just want to sit lol x 

Newbie, hope u r doing ok hon. Z sounds like he is doing great. Yay for crawling and loving his food x glad u got some time to get your hair done. It's amazing isn't it the difference we feel just getting our hair done. X 

Froggers/ hope u and little man doing ok and dh job situation going the way u want x

Bit of an update , 
We we went away for a couple of days with the boys last week, it was really nice although I wasn't happy with the amount of homeless people walking around, made me a bit edgy at times. That was mainly in the city though. We spent some nice times in the parks and had picnics etc. Ds had good time and Ollie was no problem at all. Just smiley little self and slept well in travel cot. We stayed bed and breakfast so was nice to be cooked for :) 

When we returned home me and oh went away for night together on our own. Eeek&#128556; We were both considering not going as didn't want to leave boys but in the end it was me that made decision as I knew that oh needed some head space with having loads on at work in recent weeks and it just seemed like we hadn't been able to have proper conversation for weeks. 

It was to a spa hotel. We went in pool and jacuzzi and there was an outside pool which was quite cool , and a sauna. That was all really nice, I just thought I'm here , the boys are fine as we had loads of contact and mum kept sending us pics , so we made most of it. 

Once oh knew kids were ok he relaxed. Let's just say oh found his younger energetic self which I didn't mind at all lol , with no kids to worry about disturbance was quite a treat ! X x :) then as u do, we ended up in Asda buying the kids toys lol.. we went to an Indian restaurant which is with out a doubt my favourite and went back and sat and had a glass of wine at the hotel, it was really quiet so was only us there in the bar so we sat outside. The next morning we had a wedding show around at the hotel. We were actually quite surprised and liked the venue so are now considering booking a date for next year ! x the dates that would work for us would be either end of May or December, I really like the idea of xmas wedding but May is £3000 cheaper ! So not sure. We have to let them know by early sept so I'll update if we decide :) 

O is doing great, still cheeky chappy full of smiles, no teeth yet but not far off. Liking his food but still having to use lactalose but it's helping so I'm not bothered I'll just use a little when needed. O is sitting up and rolling but not trying to crawl and way off standing. He is proper cuddly and I think he just likes to sit and chill lol..very vocal and adores his big bro :) 

Ds had his op on Thursday , poor little mite had to wait 9 hours from 7.30 am admittance with no food or drink since 2am b4 going to theatre. I won't bother U with all the details but wasn't straight forward and was told they might not fit us in. Oh heard staff discussing there was 17 ops needed to be done but only 11 spaces ! Joke &#128547;but we stuck to our guns and he was taken down at 4.30 pm. He seems okish now, had a dressing in his back but just hyper from the pain meds &#128547;. Trying to keep him from running and jumping around is the hard part now. Him going to sleep wasn't too bad. One of the staff was really good distracting him with his jet planes so he didn't really notice. I was the nervous one. 

Anyway sorry for the long post.. this better post now ! Taken me over an hour x hope this thread doesn't fade out too much , I know we are all busy but I will keep trying to update and rad along if I can't x


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ we must have posted at same time :) hope ur doing ok. Ive struggled lately also with the weight thing but I think I must have more to lose than u. I'd like to lose at least another stone and half to feel comfortable in myself. Ive started again today, x gonna do a proper shop tomorrow with healthy foods &#128547;

Oh and forgot to mention earlier the new job other oh went for emailed him today and said he had not been selected for interview. !! He was so gutted ! It makes no sense at all. They actually offered him the post last year. He is more than qualified, , we r totally stunned by it we thought he would def get an interview. He has emailed them so hopefully we might find out why tomorrow. Fingers crossed there has been a mistake. If not this just means he is stuck in his bloody job longer &#128547; I just hate the pressure it puts him under. Ive decided to look again for another ! X


----------



## Apple111

Thought just check in .. but seems to be really quiet on here .. hope u r all well tho ladies x


----------



## Angel5000

M is killing me right now. For a week now she's been waking up between 5 and 5:30am. :wacko: Her previous morning wake up was 6-6:30am, which was fine, but 5am is TOO EARLY! Trying different things to see if I can get her to stay asleep longer. 

I've been exceptionally lazy today. I'm going into hermit mode. happens every year about a week or two before school starts. I don't want to do anything, just sit and watch tv. :/ It'll be better once I'm back into the swing of things at work. 


Lite - The making food making is made easy with a book I found. Lots of super easy recipes. I just double or triple a few of them and then I run it through the steamer for about 10 minutes, blend it with my ninja blender, and then put it into the containers. While one batch is blending I start the next set on the stove. Honestly, sometimes I wish I was just buying store bought (and I have a stash of store bought when I forget to thaw out some) but with my paycheck still less than 1/3 of my normal pay, I can't afford it. Especially now htat I'm doing formula and that's crazy expensive. 

I was joking with DH that we need to hire a maid for the school year. :haha: 

I know you weren't talking to me about your depression, but it's concerning that you are still finding htat you don't feel happy about anything. I know you've expressed before that you aren't really interested in drugs, but have you thought of some herbal options? Prior to starting on sertraline I was using a product called Luminex. It's a blend of herbs - primarily is St. Johns Wart. It worked really well for me. (Not recommended if Breastfeeding, because St Johns Wart is very dangerous while pregnant or BF). Just a thought.... It's okay to get help. 

I'm also not eating any less. LoL I decided if I'm going to be on a reset where I can't have gluten, dairy or alcohol, I'm going to eat as much as I watn. :p I'm still managing to lose weight with it though so cutting out those things (plus processed foods) must be helping. :haha: 



Apple - I'm sure M will settle into daycare just fine, it'll probably be me that's more upset than her. :haha: Sorry about O's constipation, that's so hard. M had a lot of constipation when we first started her on solids. What I found helped was using less banana and apple (both of which can be binding) and made sure to try and include prunes, peaches, pears, or sweet potatoes in each meal. Those seemed to be really good at helping "move things along" 

Sounds like you had a lovely weekend away! Love the spa hotel idea, it sounds amazing! I need to get away to one! :)


----------



## Apple111

Angel/ oh no , the early waking a are not good are they. O goes through phases when he is waking at 5.30 am but it does seem to only be for a few days then he will go back to 6.30 ish. It really depends on what kind of night he has had.. also when he wakes that early he would normally fall back asleep again about 40 mins later and I'm up for the day &#128547;Lol.. 
Ive noticed that when I have a run of rubbish nights it definitely starts to have an impact on me. Ive had a rough couple of weeks sleep wise with ds op and O teething and Ive started to get mouth ulcers&#128556; I always do when I have lack of sleep. Annoying! 

I'm glad the eating plan is working for you I def need to stick to something , I am trying sort of, but as soon as I see something sweet, especially when I'm hungry I'm rubbish. I did some baking with ds yesterday and couldn't leave the cakes alone after lol.. 

Thanks for the food advice I might try the sweet potatoe instead of normal and cut out the apple and banana although he doesn't have a lot of banana.. i remember it def used to bung up ds.

I agree with the herbal suggestion,when I was at uni I used to take something called 'quiet life' u can just buy it in shops for few pounds, Ive always got some in. I get other half to take it if work is stressful. Would still check when breast feeding tho. I know this may sound a bit random and apologies in advance to any vegetarians on this thread but a family member had a heart attack a couple of years ago, thankfully now ok but since has been really health conscious and reasearches everything in great depth. They told me recently about the benefits of bone broth, id never heard of it b4, u guys might have but he told me about the pros of drinking this every day. They have been doing this a few weeks now and I must say both he and his wife look really well and both report better skin which is really obvious to see and loads of energy and sleeping better. I was initially like .. that just sounds yuk but thought what the heck and Ive been trying it a while now and I'm sure I can tell a difference..def lot more motivated and increased energy which is always good for improving mood and it's a totally natural way of getting a blast of healthy nutrients.. when I went away a few days I could tell the difference when not drinking it, I started drinking it again 2days ago just 2 mugs a day like a hot drink and Im definitely feeling the benefit. I just add tomoate purée and Italian herbs and it tastes like a cuppa soup..it might be worth googling health benefits of bone broth if anyone is interested. When I looked into in more I read it has been used for treating depression for 100s of years in certain cultures.. u never know might be doing some good lol.. 

Ali/ lit hope u are having better days xx hope all other ladies and babies doing ok especially all the little crawlers lol..O still chilling in one spot &#128514; n slammer hope job going ok :) 

I'm hoping weather picks up today as I'm planning to take ds and his cousin to a place called maize maize, it's really good fun and I just want ds to have some chill time after his op.. and there is a coffee shop for mummy ! Ha 
O def being troubled by his two bottom teeth bless him I wish they would pop through !


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am really holistic and I don't use mainstream suncream/body products/make up etc because I hate putting stuff in or on my body! ....That said I have been on Sertraline (anxiety drugs ) since February. My dose has increased 3 times and I am SO happy. My life feels purposeful, I feel so much happier and content. I realised how low I was before and I didn't know how bad at the time until I look back now. I feel interested and excited by going out and finding new hobbie's. I feel motivated and so full of love. No matter what I think about drugs I believe quality of life comes first. 

I did have good moments before but nothing like I feel now. They have changed my life and I am glad I lessened my pride as I am finally living. Xx

Violet has one tooth!


----------



## Apple111

So loverly to hear midnight, glad u r in such a good place, yay V for 1st little Peggy :) x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - your night just you and oh sounds amazing! I'm so glad you did it! Hope it was refreshing. 
So sorry your DH never got that interview! That must be very disappointing for you, especially with him being so burnt out at his current job. :( I really hope something better comes along soon. 
Very interesting about the bone broth! So glad it's working well for you. 

Angel - oh gosh, the early wake ups sound awful. You must be so tired! I am so not a morning person, and if I have to get up early, I am way more tired even if I've technically had enough sleep.
Thank you for your concern and your suggestion of the herbal supplement. Unfortunately, so few things are safe while breastfeeding. I've been wanting to try some herbal supplements for a different health problem I suffer from, but unfortunately none are safe for breastfeeding so it's a bit discouraging. I'll keep that in the mind for the future, though. 
I totally understand feeling really lazy lately, especially with work starting again soon. I go through phases like that too, and it makes a lot of sense that you would just want to hole up and relax when your holidays are coming to an end, since you won't have time to do that again for a while. :( So sad. 
Great job saving money making your own food! Buying it definitely is so expensive. I agree it's good to have a bit of store bought stuff on hand in case you forget to take your freezer stuff out.

Midnight - I'm so glad your meds have helped your quality of life so much! That makes me happy. 
I definitely don't have a fear of getting help or feel like I need to be brave and get over things by myself. Personally, it is the side effects & long term dependency that concern me. Just from the people I have known who have been on meds, they have really suffered from side effects and have eventually had to go through a lot of work to go off of them and they actually felt better in the end. I know that isn't everyone's experience, and I'm so glad they work so well for you! 

AFM - DH was offered and accepted a different job (well, same sort of job, but with a different company). His last day at work was today and he will get paid for his two weeks, so he now has two unexpected weeks off before he starts his new job! The new job we think is a good opportunity for our family. Not only is there a pay increase, but he will get more holidays and should have to work significantly less overtime. He will also have more support in his role which hopefully means lower stress. I can relate to Apple's husband being so worn out from his stressful job as my DH was burning out really fast lately. I hope this is a positive change for us!

On a sadder note, today we are going to visit my grandpa. He is dying of cancer and his condition has gone downhill recently, so we are worried he doesn't have much time left.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry about your grandpa :(

Yes long term worries me, but that's not a worry for today I guess xxxx hugs xc


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ great news about your dh new job. Brilliant that you have some time together and it will be better pay, good job all round ! :) so pleased this has happened for u guys. Family time is so important x 
My oh is pretty annoyed that he didn't get selected for interview as it's a bit suss as he got offered the post last year out of o lot of people, never mind we have sent a few emails to see if it makes any difference. It's getting a bit close now though as interviews are tomorrow. We will c :) 
Really sorry to hear about your grandpa :( Ive lost 3 grandparents over the last 5 yrs to same thing so understand how things speed up.. I hope things are peaceful for him and your family x 

Planning to spend time with boys today. Ive been having a sort through ds toys and bought new toy boxes to get them in some sort of order, mainly to babyproof the front room..oh dear .. wish I had never started ! They are everywhere and every time I put some in a box he gets them back out !! O sat in middle like it's Christmas .. lol x 
O was up every hour last night &#128547;Silly teeth !! 

Have nice day ladies x


----------



## vrogers

Literati- how crazy V is pulling to stand! I basically said the same thing to dh, nothing is safe anymore. It really is crazy how fast they go from staying where you put them to becoming more mobile. 
I'm sorry about the blah mood, I have been right there with you. I hope it passes soon! 
Congrats on the new job for dh! It definitely sounds like it's a much better fit. I hope it goes well. As for your grandpa, I'm so sorry. It's really heartbreaking to see grandparents that way. I lost 3 of my grandparents in the past couple years, 2 to cancer and it really makes you hate what cancer does to people. I hope you are able to have a lovely visit with him. 

Ally- wow 6 teeth! That would definitely explain fussiness/feeling unwell. Hope he's feeling better now! That's nice you are able to have extra time with dh while he's in between jobs. 

Ali- you know, someone else just suggested pouches today so I will get a couple from the store tonight, not sure why I haven't thought of that till today. I think you are correct about the milk issue being an age/phase thing. She is back to eating normal again, thankfully. It helps to keep the lights off and no noise. I'm really sorry about the anxiety/depression. Ive struggled as well, it definitely got more pronounced after having a baby. Are you able to talk to anyone, a counselor or even friend who's a good listener? I have found (since I personally don't want to have to go the med route again, i didn't do well) talking it through with someone who will just listen to me vent/cry helps so much more than when I internalize it. Definitely just a suggestion though, you may know what works for you. 
I also feel you on the weight! I barely go out in public because I'm so ashamed of how I look, we have been watching what we eat. It is incredibly hard especially after getting into the habit of "eat whatever" when I was pregnant, so I'm breaking a horrible habit. I hope it goes well for both of us! 

Angel- I'm sorry about having to go back to work! Sounds like you and melody have a great routine. Good luck on daycare, I imagine I would feel the same way, but I'm sure she will do great and adjust well! 
Oh no, 5am would kill me. I complain when L wakes up before her usual 7:15. When L went through the 4 month sleep regression she was waking up around 5-5:30, but thankfully that was just a (horrible) phase of maybe a week or so. I hope you can get it sorted soon, or it passes! 

Apple- thank you for asking about the roof, thankfully it was done that day! I was amazed how fast they went, and L did just fine with her naps. The getaway with your family and then just dh sounds amazing, I'm glad you were able to go. Seriously sounds like a dream. A May wedding sounds pretty. I wanted a Christmas wedding as well but we ended up doing October because I love autumn. Can't wait to hear what you decide! I hope ds is back to himself soon, feeling better. I'm glad it went well. 
I'm so sorry about the job, that is frustrating! I hope he finds something even better.

Afm- feels like I haven't been on in ages, I miss coming on here daily! We had L's chest X-rays yesterday, she did okay until they made her get on her side, then she lost it. The older people in the waiting room beforehand got a kick out of her little squeals and happy noises. Then we had her cardiologist appt today. A nurse did a few things to her before we saw the doctor (checked her pulse/oxygen level, blood pressure, put those cords with tape on her) and she was not a fan. Anyway, the doctor said she looks perfectly heathy, X-rays from yesterday and u/s from a few weeks ago look perfect and her heart sounds great. She has to have an echo (spelling?) on sept. 6 but if that's healthy like he thinks it will be, we don't have to come back until a year from now unless the lump gets bigger. I asked if it would go away or stay and be said most likely stay, but not impossible to fade. So it looks like it's a wait and see, though he thinks based on what he's checked it shouldn't grow (treatment for that would probably include surgery). 
Anyone still have a toothless baby? There's still swollen looking areas where I can see teeth WANT to pop out, but nothing yet. 
She can sort of crawl, doesn't go very far and it looks funny. She also gets up on her feet and hands and sticks her butt in the air, it looks hilarious. 
Last thing, as I mentioned to someone above, L has gone back to eating like she did before. I think she really was just more interested in moving and would go 4 hours between first and second bottle of the day, but now she's back to wanting not more than 3 hours between bottles. There are so many phases with babies, everything is always changing and it is definitely keeping me on my toes! 
Okay I lied, ONE more thing-question. What do any other stay at home moms do during the day? I've been feeling really guilty because I don't really know what to do. We have her jumper that she loves, she likes baby Einstein, and we play in her room with toys and her trying to crawl around. I have two toys coming from Amazon, one is a Bright Starts frog that spits out balls and plays music/lights, the other is a turn and learn driver toy but Vtech, as most of her toys are teething toys. I want to do outside things but that will have to wait another month or so, as it is still SO hot and humid here (I'm in the Deep South US). Anyways, just wondering what everyone else does, it gets so monotonous! 
Sorry this was so long winded, really do need to get on here more often!


----------



## Apple111

Hi vroggers nice to hear from u hon. I know what u mean with it being difficult to get on here at times . I go through phases where I can't get on for ages. Recently Ive just been popping on, like now Ive just been up with ds but it's now 2am n just struggling to get back to sleep but it can be sometimes a week between login on. 
Glad your roof got sorted quickly ! That must have been a relief. I remember the first house we bought. We didn't have a lot of money at the time so the survey we got was a basic one. Loved that little house until it started to rain!! There was water coming in everywhere lol...I can laugh about it now thinking back it was like a comedy scetch pans everywhere but at the time it ended up being 7k I could have done without having to spend on full new roof !! We learnt from that lol.. 

So glad all the tests were ok with L, bless her it sounds like she did so well x I know from experience u kind of just kind of get on with it as a parent but after if can feel like a mental drain as we are so focussed on baby so hope u and dh are going ok yourselves , good that you dont have to go for a year after next test :) 

As for things to do with little ones, that's really difficult that u can't really get outside with the heat. I tend to go into garden with O most days as he is really interested in the trees and I take him to see the ducks and swans at local park. Ive got a playpen set up in front room. O likes to go in there a few times a day, not for ages but he likes to just sit and play in there and now he is sitting up it allows him some space and he isn't being handled all the time. I just change the toys to make it interesting for him. He loves books , playing in bath. Singing with action etc.. but I suppose the little helper i have is his big bro.. although I def find it stressful most of the time as ds can be so excitable and he can sometimes get a bit much it does have some a advantages as O just cracks up laughing every time ds is around lol.. O also has a big rubber ring that he sits in and plays but L might try to crawl out of something like that now. O just sits and chills like a little pudding ha.. sure that won't last much longer..that's it really apart from I have a brother and mum near by so I pop to theirs for a change of scenery a couple of times a week as O gets loads of attention and I can have a coffee whilst someone else holds and plays with him but he loves the attention from his little cousin and ds can play in garden x oh and we have a little soft play area that I'm planning to take O to x 

Well, O really suffering with his teeth coming through, none through yet but bottom two won't be long he is so frustrated biting things but it seems to be taking ages poor little mite.. we r off to the zoo this afternoon , looking a bit grey outside but hopefully brighten up.. hope u ladies have nice day x


----------



## Ally2015

ali- we had a small bedside crib, and now we have a cot which is much bigger. Maybe we have different terms for these things between UK and USA? not sure. 
Sorry about your dh, it will take time. Good luck on the weight loss, don't be so hard on yourself. Glad u all had a good time at the fair. 

angel- melody sounds like she is doing great, and well done to her on sleeping through the night! isa is mostly good at night, but i still get up multiple times. 
He wakes a 8am, and that is good for me, i hate the sound of 5am wakes! Glad she is eating well and crawling, good for her :)

apple- aye me and dh are so close and have a really good relationship. We said yesterday that its been nice him not working as we have had more time to chill out together, go out and chat. If only money wasn't an issue haha.
Your trip away sounds great and the spa sounds lovely. Its so nice when you can get alone time with your oh, and not worry about kids. 
Glad ds op went as well as it could go...
sorry about oh not getting the job... hopefully he can find something else soon.
Hope O's teeth come soon... teething is defo a tough time

midnight- i am sooo glad you are feeling good, and that life is purposeful for you! i am also holistic, and liek the idea of natural remedies and healing etc. but drugs have their place and role :)

lit- congrats to your dh!! sounds like a great change! and lovely that he will have two weeks off now, any plans?
very sorry about ur grandfather though... it will be nice to have some time with him though before he passes. 

vrogers- it can be hard to get on, but its nice to hear from everyone!Glad it went well with her, bless her. Not nice having tests done, especially to a wee baby!
Glad she is back to eating well and i agree, so many phases!! isa goes through some many little things, im always confused and worried haha. 
Ok so im not a sahm, i've started back at uni etc but thats only part time so i am home most of the time!
o be honest i agree, it can be monotonous! i don't do much, i let him play on the floor and try to crawl, or put him in the walker and play nusery rhymes on the tv, he loves that. And i try to take him out to the park for a walk. H'es got plenty toys, and always seems quite interested in playing with them and putting them in his mouth haha. 

AFM- isa has been sleeping better in the cot, he moves a lot so i think the more space in it helps and he can maneuver himself. His daytime naps are much better too, thank god he is over the catnapping phase! he normally does one long nap and two short ones, other days two long ones and one short one. 
next week dh starts his course, so mon and tues i will have uni and wed thu fri he has college. weekends are free until he finds a weekend job, so we can get some family time in. although hope he gets job soon as we are just cutting more and more into our savings. 
not much more to update, i think im enjoying isa being 7 months, it seems like a nice age, they are interactive and playful, and he has a good routine and seems easier to handle. he is also such a lovely boy, honestly, he is normally very quiet and not noisy unless he needs something or is upset.
when he wakes up from a nap he just lies quietly playing with his hands until someone picks him up. And he goes to everyones, never that fussy unless hes tired, really lovely natured boy. My dh was is quiet and my mil said he was a very easy, quiet, chilled out baby.
wish he would sleep through the night though! don't give him a night feed unless he didn't drink or eat much in the day, just need to re-settle him normally.

anyway i've got to go get laundy done and tidy the bedroom!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Isa sounds lovely. I agree 7 months seems to be a nice age. T has been quite interactive and busy for awhile since he was mobile before he was 6 months, but he's become much more independently lately. He goes around entertaining himself and exploring. He also plays with O a lot which is so adorable! T doesn't sleep through the night and I don't expect him to for a long time. He's regressed and wakes up more often now. He's more like O was. Oh well.

Apple - Poor O! I wish T would have cut more than one his first time, just to get them done and over with faster. No sign of the next one yet. Hope you enjoyed the zoo! 

Vrogers - I'm glad L is well! T would have screamed the whole time I think. Hopefully it eventually just goes away or at least fade most of the way. 

I'm not a SAHM (so wish I was), but at this age it's kind of hard to "do" stuff with them. Just interact with them, maybe find a mom group to socialize with that will give her socialization with other children. As she gets older you get to incorporate other activities. Walks are always nice (when it isn't so hot) as long as they like the stroller. Read to her. Even if it's just a book you want to read. They listen and learn still. It's hard for it not to seem repetitive when they're this young. I feel bad because I find it hard to get out with both of them. I want to take O to the park a lot more, but it's hard to watch him and take care of T at the same time. O wants me to play with him, but I can't when I have T. Then the other children are who I worry about. There was a park where we use to live that I loved to take him because it was small and no one came around. I would feel fine taking him and T there, but there is nothing like that here. Frustrating. 

I've been doing better this time trying to lose weight. Mainly because DH is on board with me. He's trying really hard to watch what he eats and it helps SO much. It's incredible how much someone else can help you when they're doing it as well. I don't watch him eat whatever making me crave it and being strong for him is easier than being strong for myself. We're both emotional and bored eaters. So horrible. 

Lite - I'm so sorry about your grandpa. Losing grandparents is horrible. Especially to cancer and I've been there twice. I've actually have had 4 (2 of them were great grandparents) pass from cancer. My father's mother was way before I was born, though. As was one of my great grandpas. I'll be thinking about you and your family. 

That's so great about your DH's new job! I wish my hubby would get something that would pay what we both make so I could stay home. :haha: I would still work, but part time. None of this full time crud. All my money would go to loans. 

I have so much more weight to lose. Only 5 to be to pre-pregnancy which has been the same forever it feels like. I gained a few back when we went to Michigan. I still have a long ways after that, though. Ugh.. fat for life over here. 

Midnight - I'm so glad the medication works for you. You make me want to try it :haha:, but really I don't want to become reliant on it as Lite said. I want to be happy without it. I don't know if it's possible, but I want to. 

AFM - I know I didn't reply to everything and I really don't have the time. I apologize! 

We've all been okay. T isn't sleeping well through the night at all. Waking up more than he ever did before. Keeping him in the crib is a joke. I think it's because of work to be honest. If I'm home for a few days he starts to do better, but as soon as I'm at work he regresses and doesn't want to be away from me at night and wakes more. Lovely.. He does well for his naps usually, but night time is a whole different story. The joys of being a working mother. 

I'm pretty mentally worn down. I feel my depression settling in and I've been anxious more. Work is tearing me apart. It's been stressful there and I have anxiety about going to work which then causes me to be just overall more anxious at home. It's irritating. I feel like I'm unfit to be a nurse because I can't handle the stress when things get bad. Then I feel like I'm just being a whiner. Mental health issues suck. Feels like everyone just thinks you're just over exaggerating or whining. Which in turn makes me angry. Bleh.. I'm a mess over here. Unless someone has been there to the point that it feels like their life is out of their control, they really don't get it. Even some that have been there and get out of it don't really get it, because they got out, so why can't you? sort of thing. 

Hubby is handling about as well as I expect him to. 

O has been whiny. In turn making me more on edge. 

Weight loss is going still. Hubby is trying with me and it's making it A LOT easier. It's pretty crazy how much of a difference it makes. I want to be strong for him so he continues and him not eating whatever he wants in front of me really helps as well. 

T climbed onto the dishwasher when I had it open last night. He can also climb the two steps out of the playroom. It was funny when I looked at him getting onto the dishwasher.. he kind of just pulled himself with his arms on his belly then once he could got on all fours. I'm just staring at him all "Really??!" lol

Alright, well I better get back to life. Trying to straighten the place up. Working the next two days, but thankfully I only have to get the boys up for daycare one day because Hubby has Saturday and Sunday night off meaning I can leave them home Sunday. I'm just so ready for a new job. Was thinking about playing the Powerball but I wouldn't have won so meh lol Now it's down to nothing. If I ever win I'm not telling people. Not that I don't want to help people out, but for real.. it would ruin our lives if people knew. 

Alright, hopefully I can catch up sooner rather than later.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally. - Glad you are enjoying 7 months! Violet isn't quite 7 mo yet but I agree it is a good age! :) 

VRogers - I hope everything ends up being clear with L and you can finally just relax about it! 
As for activities to do with a baby, it really is a bit dry when you only have a baby. It gets a bit more fun with a toddler (but also more work haha). When dd1 was a baby in the summer, I would take her for a walk to the park in the morning, and then I'd take her out with a blanket and toys in the yard in the afternoon. It's definitely easier when it is nice out so hopefully it will cool off enough for you to get out more soon. You don't really have to do much for her so much as you at this point. You could take her to a museum you're interested in, or just to walk around the mall, or have a friend over for coffee. Helps pass the time! 
V doesn't have any teeth either. Dd1 got her first at 8 months old. 
Makes me sad to hear you're embarrassed to be seen out in public. You should never feel like that! Bodies are beautiful in all shapes and sizes, and there is nothing to be ashamed of in still carrying some pregnancy weight, or any extra weight for that matter! 

Apple - I hope the emails your DH sent help them change their mind about the interview. Your DH at least deserves an interview! 

Ali - I know that feeling of having such crippling anxiety/depression and not feeling like anyone at all can relate or understand. That is not a good feeling. Lots of hugs for you. So sorry you're so worn down. 
Also sorry about the grandparents you have lost. It is not easy. 
Sorry T's sleep has regressed for you. Definitely sounds like he is just really missing his mommy on the days you are working! You can't blame him for wanting to be close to you at night, I suppose! I found that co sleeping with dd1 when I went back to work helped make the transition a bit easier on both of us since we got extra cuddles that way. V literally can't even sleep one second away from me still, so I understand the bad sleep.
That's great your DH is on board with the weight loss! My DH is constantly snacking on junk food at night, and I'm normally fine not to snack in the evenings, but when I see him eating in front of me, it's so hard to resist!

AFM - Thanks for all the sympathy about my grandpa, and the congratulations on DH's job! I think my grandpa appreciated the visit a lot. Was sad to see him feeling so yucky. 
DH and I have been enjoying our time off together this week. Have been doing lots together, but also some of our own separate things. Like, he went golfing this morning, and then this afternoon he watched the girls while I got a pedicure (with the gift card I got for Mother's Day). 
Next week we are going for a last minute short little camping trip before summer's over. Looking forward to a few more beach days!


----------



## newbie2013

Didn't want to read and run again. Thinking about you all. I don't have enough time to reply to everything.

No teeth here either... Crawling and standing and getting very good at both. 8 months next week... Time has gone very quickly.

We're heading to eat beach for a long weekend next weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## slammerkin

Sorry yall. Things have been a little stressful with the new job. I'm still not properly up and running with real work yet, but I still can't waste time getting online to chat to you all while I'm there. I hope this week I'm going to get some proper training and ramp up a bit, but it will get more stressful then. They just haven't given me a good enough orientation/training really so far. I am confident that once I am working in my own projects independently then I will enjoy the work, it's just this starting phase sucks. It's like that any time you start a new job though I guess.

I don't even try to reply to people now, but hope to keep up a bit from here on out. 

Jack has been army crawling for weeks now. He gets around fast. He is able to sit for short burst on his own too. Can't wait until he can sit for long stretches, and get in and out of position on his own. 

His fourth tooth just popped through this week! Still not all that interested in solids, but he takes some. Over 18 lbs now. 

My back was doing better with the chiro, but last weekend it was really acting up, and of course this week my chiro is on vacation, so there was nothing I could do about it! When I see him next week I need to really press him on what else we can do. I think I will seek out a different PT as well and add that. I just hate taking time away from home for lots of appointments! But this really really sucks. I begged my doctor for a muscle relaxer prescription this week and got one. Haven't taken it yet, and will try not to because it could affect Jack, but if I can't function properly then I will have to. 

DHs back is bothering him when he has a full-on day with Jack as well. I dunno what it is about this baby!

Ava starts preschool next Monday! She's excited. Sad I don't be able to drop her off or pick her up, cause Ill be at work!

Will try to get on more regularly!


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ glad u are enjoy in your time with Isa at this age he does sound adorable and a really good baby :) I agree this is a nice age. I find 12/ 18 months quite full on as they are Into everything ! Lol.. oh well keeps us on our toes ! Ha.. 
glad that u are getting to have some family time at weekends, but agree with the having to watch savings, this mat leave isn't doing mine any good at all, in fact I'm going to bank this week to sort mine out a bit ! Are you on Mat leave yourself ? sorry I can't remember, or are u still going through uni, I know u r there a lot and are still completing work, &#128556;..
I know it's a little while back but hope u enjoyed the festival in Edinburgh, my friend went and had a great time x 

Ali/ I am really feeling it for u hon, Ive worked on wards as a nurse and it's pants at times. Is there anyone at work u can talk to, supervisors etc, I'm not sure how it works in US but they are suppose to be quite supportive in UK, that said I'd understand if u didn't want to discuss your business with colleagues even if they were your senior . I know Ive said before but you do sound like u are doing a great job keepin it all together. I was just wondering if there was anything that you have done in the past that has helped you when you have been feeling this way before. Have u been in your current job long? It might be as you say that u are ready for a change. Could u do community ? Just wondering If a new start might do u good. My oh is a nurse in a team leader position and he is totally worn out with it all, lack of staff, lack of funding, increased workload and all the politics of it &#128547;.. we are definitely looking to get him out. We have even been looking at new careers. I do hope you start to feel bit brighter soon. Just a thought to add, was wondering, do u think your hormones have settled properly after having T, I was really bad for quite a long time after my second son and that's what my dr put it down to x 

Lit/ glad you are enjoying time with dh and the girls. It's also great that u have been able to both get some time to yourselves ! Pedicure sounds fab. And great your dh got to go golf:) Ive sent oh out this am on his bike he is really into cycling and this def does him good. 

I'm glad you got to see your grandpa and that he was pleased to see you and got pleasure out of the visit himself. Sorry he is not very comfortable :( x 

The camping trip sounds cool , Ive actually just realised you are going camping with V , we have talked about it but I wasn't sure how O would be. Are you going in a tent or doing the posh glamping lol .. I'd love to go but weather is so unpredictable here I'm not sure I'd risk it although I'm sure ds would love it.. u have got me thinking now ha x 

Newbie nice to hear from you glad u r doing ok and have a fab trip hon x

Well we have had a nice week, I did manage to get to the zoo with all 4 boys!! my mum brother and his family. It was really nice we took a picnic and the kids really had fun, weather great. Ds 4 yr old was like a tour guide as we have annual passes so he took over lol...

we have been out for nice walk this am with oh , O and ds. That was nice , went to see baby swans.. oh has just taken ds out to park on his bike, O alsleep in cot upstairs so thought I'd pop on while I've got some peace, still no teeth here but driving him mad. So wish they would pop through!! &#128542;.. Ive given him calpol and using teething gel, he chews constantly on everything , got him lots of teething toys and I give him cool things to ease him little gums.. 

Met with a work colleague yesterday and really had nice catch up. I'm still having few issues with my teenager, I'll be so glad when this holiday is over, it's costing me a fortune and he is never happy ! Although whilst at zoo the other day we actually a saw a human side to him and he relaxed and had fun..which was a nice change from the teenage hormone ha.. he is clothes obsessed at the min and it is so hard to keep up with people, not that I want to at all , it's just really difficult, plus he is growing at ridiculas rate, taller that me now and I'm 5.4 ! X 

Anyway better get some jobs done, have a loverly weekend ladies, my teenager is at his dads tonight watching the boxing , me and oh having night in and getting an Indian.. looking forward to that.. oh and on the weight thing.. after my Indian haha..ive decided to do this 9 day cleanse, ive done it b4 I'm going to start it 2nd September , it's cost me a bit but I know it kicks my butt so Ive treated myself for my birthday which is next month. My eldest son and his girlfriend are also doing it so we can suppprt each other. They go Tenerife end of September , I'm sure I'll be venting on here it's pretty hard going first few days but I think it will be worth it.. x


----------



## Ally2015

ali- I feel for you and the night awakenings, T probably is just missing you and wanting you at night. sorry your feeling down, mental health issues do suck and they can really interfere with life. I wish i had good advice, but think apple's questions and suggestions are good. Sending you a hug anyway.

lit- sounds lovely, the extra time with dh and camping trip sounds fab. I am not a huge fan of camping, not going to lie but dh loves it, hes such an outdoorsy person lol. 

newbie- nice to hear from u and glad baby z doing well. beach sounds fab. my baby opposite, he keeps popping teeth but no crawling yet haha

slammer- i did think of u and thought u must be busy with ur new job. Nice to hear from u. sorry abot back issues, hope the tablet helps. Maybe he is just a big chunk and wears both of your backs out. think co-sleeping can hurt ur back. 

apple- festival was great, didn't have time to go to any shows etc but hopefully next year. i do like edinburgh! i'm not on mat leave, so with my phd they let me extend the deadline to submit my thesis by 6 months, so my 6 months is over. Plus it was unpaid, which was rubbish. I'm only in now part time, 2/3 days a week so im at home mostly. 
really glad u had a nice week! zoo sounds fun! i want to take isa to one soon!
night in with take away sounds lovely! my dh is so excited about the boxing match!!!! seems like most men are, i couldnt care less lol. its not on til like 4am though if i am right. my dh is like a wee excited kid haha. 

afm- went to uni today, was productive. Isa napping just now so thought i would log on. can u believe i can see isa's 7th and 8th teeth coming!!!!! hes going to have all his teeth soon at this rate, but im prepping myself for few hard nights when they pop through. he not crawling, but soooo close.
Last night he slept so well until 4am, when he started crying i went to cot and his nappy had soaked through so had to change his clothes and nappy but then he was wide awake for over an hour! urgh, i kept him in the bed but i sleep much worse when hes in, i really prefer him in the cot.


also, one last thing. about weight. i just wanted to say that i lost all my baby weight, i gained just over 3 stone in pregnancy but i am naturally small and petite and i lost it fairly easy, mostly through ramadan. But what i wanted to say is, i definitely feel my body shape is a abit different, and i feel a bit insecure about my stretchmarks. And if some of u remember, i had horrible skin problems in pregnancy, i defo have scars and little marks that make me feel insecure. so i just want to say that however u are, just be kind and easy on urself and take positive steps toward whatever body change u want, cause if its not weight, there is always something else and i think we women are too harsh on ourselves x


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - so great to hear from you! I hadn't even thought of the down side of no longer being able to waste time online at work! My work is the same where even if there's absolutely nothing to do, I can't do my own thing and just have to sit there trying to look busy. Gag. I agree the start of a new job is always a bit stressful and less productive until you're fully trained. I am sure things will get much more enjoyable soon. I hope you can just get fully at it soon! 
Sorry to hear you won't get to drop off or pick up Ava at preschool. That is definitely saddening. Work sure gets in the way of family time, yet it is necessary so your family can have a good life. Blah! 
So sorry you're still having such pain and difficulty. I totally relate to not wanting to waste your time at home at a bunch of appointments, but your health and wellbeing are definitely so important, and maybe if you get things fixed up right away, you'll spend less time away in the long run. That is no good that carrying Jack is hurting your DH as well. Exciting about Jack army crawling!

Newbie - beach weekend sounds amazing! Hope you have an excellent time next weekend. 

Apple - we were going to try a tent, but we wimped out and rented a camper instead. We are definitely more the 'glamping' type! Haha! I would try a tent with a toddler, but a baby makes things harder. Also, as you said, it's hard when the weather is unpredictable. I feel better now that even if it rains, we have somewhere warm and dry to go. 

Yay for going to the zoo! I'm glad your teenager even relaxed and had a nice time. That sounds expensive with him being obsessed with clothes and growing so quickly. Not sure how I'll ever afford that stage! Haha! 

Nice that your oh was able to go out for a bike ride! 

Ally - to be honest, I'm not a HUGE fan of camping either as I don't really like roughing it. That's why we always stay in a cabin during our yearly lake trip. However, as I said to apple, we are at least staying in a camper so it isn't quite as bad. Also, that is why we are only going for 2 nights. I couldn't handle much longer without my running water and whatnot. Haha! I enjoy the experience of having to be outside a lot and just enjoying time at the lake, but don't enjoy getting dirty or having to work harder for stuff or go to a public washroom! Haha. Good thing I'm BFing so don't need to pee as often. :haha: 

Wow, Isa's teeth really are coming in fast. I think it's kind of nice when they come in all at once because you don't have to deal with teething on and off for ages. 

I hear you on being insecure about different scars and marks and whatnot on your body. I also am a different shape and my tummy isn't nearly as flat as it used to be. Even when I had lost all my weight and more last time (which I haven't this time), I still felt insecure about my new body proportions, etc. You are so right that we are all insecure about something and shouldn't be so hard on ourselves. 

AFM - DH has been working on the truck a lot and we haven't had much time together the last day and a half. Oh well. He is trying to get it done so we can have family time this afternoon before he goes to his work farewell party this evening. Not sure what the girls and I will do this evening to stay entertained...


----------



## Apple111

Slammer, good to hear from u, I thought often that u must be busy in new role. It's good to hear how u r getting on. It definitely takes a while to settle in. Hope u r feeling ok with it soon, yay jack for his army crawl !!, bless him sounds so cute. Really sorry u can't take or pick up Ava from pre school.. as lit says it's horrible that work takes up so much family time but also needed.. &#128547; I'm gonna keep buying those lottery tickets ! Lol.. 
sorry that u are having so much trouble with your back that really sucks, I hope you get some relief from the tablets if u take them xx 

Lit/ wow the camping van sounds so cool ! I'm now really jealous haha..I'm also a glamping kind of person. I'm sure we will be in plenty of tents though in the near future. I'm actually looking forward to the boys being old enough to do that kind of thing as I can see us just deciding day before and setting off :) 

Yes was definitely nice to see teenager a bit chilled out ! Hopefully he stays that way. 
Can't remember I I mentioned again but dh didn't get offered an interview after the emails we sent &#128547;&#128547;annoyingly so. They said that he was out by 3 points .. I know I'll be bias but I do think it's rubbish to go from being offered the post to not getting an interview. Never mind let's hope things happen for a reason this time. 

Ally/ glad u enjoyed the festival.. u made me smile about the fight tonight &#128514; Thankfully my oh isn't into it but my brother and boys are , all staying up until the early hours. I did last time with my teenager it nearly killed me n I was so bored haha., 

Thanks for the comments by the way, about our bodies, I'm definitely not happy with mine, especially my stomach , Ive had 4 and I know my skin will never be the same on my stomach but I'm just gonna try to get myself healthy as I can. I would like to lose another stone and a half. Plus we are wanting to get married so I'm gonna have that as my goal. :) but I am what I am and I wouldn't have my beautiful boys if I didn't have the body I have &#128536;

Anyway sorry to cut short but Ollie just woke up so better get to my mummy duties ! X night all x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , sorry just coming on for a vent really so apologise in advance... had a loverly day at the park with a picnic with oh , ds and O. I'd planned it to distract oh really as it's the anniversary approaching of his brother passing away and oh always struggles this time of year. Won't bore I with the details but in a click of a finger oh decides he wants to go home, basically totally took a comment I said wrong way, it really was nothing..and his reaction was totally out of blue and actually shocked me.I know he has a lot on at this time of year but I was a bit peed off as we were having such a loverly time and id really made an effort, all for his benefit..anyway really tried to make him see sense but he was having non of it. Not nasty or anything just stubborn. I knew by the way he was this was nothing to do with any comment I was just closet to him when he was feeling pressure &#128547; His brother passing was not nice and think Ive mentioned b4 that me and oh found him.. so after half hour trying to pursuade him not to go and be alone as that just makes him think about stuff I give up and I drop him at home then take ds and O out again to stay out of his way. 

I took them to McDonald's drive through for some food, trying to pass time really. Then just my luck the bloody woman in the car behinds foot slips of the pedal and instead of the brake she slams on the accelerator and smashes straight into the back of my car.. it was horrific, the bang was so loud and it threw me and kids forward. O and ds were both screaming as were her children.. thankfully we are all ok. I can definitely feel strain in middle of my back and it's uncomfortable to breath, feels muscular I think but main thing is boys seem ok. 

Thing is I'm now really pissed with oh. I know it's not his fault but I can't help thinking if he wasnt such a idiot in the first place i wouldn't have been there and we would have still been enjoying our day out. He has been really nice since we have been home and think it's freaked him out a bit but I'm really having to bite my tounge..I keep seeing images of my poor babies crying in back of my car.. I don't want to fall out but he hasn't even apologised for this afternoon ..and seemed more concerned about what I'd told my mum this afternoon ! sorry for vent, I don't really feel I can talk to mum or she would not be happy &#128547;.. Do U think I'm being irrational ? Hopefully I'll feel better about it in the morning, both boys are sleeping now. They seem ok.. I just kept crying for hours after, I think it must have been the shock, &#128546; Just sat up now can't switch off x sorry for vent x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - so sorry about your horrible day, ending in being rear ended! That is so stressful and upsetting, and I understand being a bit traumatized and even wanting to blame your oh a bit. Sounds like he was being quite unreasonable earlier, which would have been very upsetting especially considering how you were going out of your way to make things nice for him. I don't blame you for still being mad at him, but you're still shaken up about the car incident so perhaps it would help to allow yourself to recover from that before you deal with the incident with your oh? That's good he's being nice now at least, but I certainly don't blame you for wanting an apology from earlier! I hope he'll come around. Lots of hugs. SOO glad you're all okay! How frightening to have that happen with your kids in the backseat!


----------



## Apple111

Thanks lit/ sorry for earlier vent I think i was just a bit shel shocked. I do need to let things settle b4 I discuss things , I'm just getting through the day at the min..still feel quite peed off with oh even if. He is being nice , he was out with ds this am at a automobile fair and I was just sat home. So went for a walk with O in pram and went for a coffee and some lunch on our own..oh is like .. is something else bothering U.. inside im like .. really ! U seriously have no idea.. I sometimes just think men are another planet..think I need a bit more cool off lol .. we just sat and had tea and Ive come out for another walk with O . Poor baby struggling to poo again but managed now so I think he is sleeping it off x still no teeth here yet. Wish they would hurry up ! Thanks again for your reply hon, xx


----------



## AliJo

Apple - Oh I'm so sorry!! I'm glad you're all okay! I'd be the same as you and keep seeing them crying in the back. Stuff like that sticks with me so hard. It's good you're letting things settle a bit first. Does sound like just an awful day. I'd be crying. 

Lite - I love camping! I think it's just nice to get away from everything. I find it relaxing and I'm able to not stress about everything. Sadly I don't get to go camping. 

Ally - I need to be more positive towards my body, but it's hard. I grew up with negativity around me. I'm trying hard to not be that way around my boys. Their confidence start with us. 

Slammer - Glad to hear from you! Don't you love the army crawl?! T doesn't hardly do it any more, but he did for the longest time! Now he's just regularly crawling and starting to climb step height objects. Starting to cruise with furniture as well.. just last night he only had one hand on something then started bouncing and stayed standing. His balance is getting good fast! 

Look up how long the medication will be in your system and pump and dump. I know some muscle relaxers have a short half time. 

So glad your back is getting better! Wish I could say the same! Maybe when I have the money or insurance. 

AFM - Last night was AWFUL. T woke up nearly 20 times. I'm not joking either. He woke up 3 times in the first hour. I think he's teething again. He's been really cranky. He's got some foods he has to mouth now and he gets soo mad if he drops them. He's over eating then spitting up. I finally gave him some baby orajel and then ibuprofen. He passed out soon after it should have started to take effect. I'm not use to this teething madness. Hardly ever knew O was getting teeth till they swelled or cut through. 

Worked the weekend and for once nothing major happened! I was in shock walking out. Although, one of my favorite residents is actively dying. She's holding on and we just want her to move on and be at peace. She's a stubborn one! Love that lady. It's been hard on me. 

I felt pretty good today and productive. Then I wore myself out and I've been tired since early afternoon. Doesn't help that I woke up early and got crap sleep. I even brought T out and went and laid back down, but couldn't sleep. 

Well I better try to get to bed. I'm in serious need of sleep.


----------



## AliJo

Well.. T just woke up after sleeping 2 hours. He's wide awake. It's 9:30.. I think I'm going to lose my mind.


----------



## AliJo

T finally had his "6 month" appointment. Although, he's almost 8 months! Anyways, he's 22 lbs and 4 oz and 28.75 inches long! 

So, T doesn't sleep through the night. I marked that on the papers and I really thought about lying. Well.. the pediatrician told me to let him cry it out and learn to self sooth. I said nope.. I won't do the cry it out method. Her response was something like this "Well, he won't learn how to self sooth then and won't learn how to put himself back to sleep in the middle of the night. It's your call, but it's not fair to you. Not fair to him either" I told her I would let him whine a bit, but I won't let him blood curdling scream with tears streaming down his face till he falls asleep. Sorry, no. She had no other suggestions. I've read a lot of the cry it out method and really it doesn't sound right at all. Sorry if anyone has done it, but big no to me. I will let him whine and fuss, but not truly cry. 

So I'm bit irritated at that, but it is what it is. I know my children and I know that is definitely not best for him. Not best for me either. I can't stand watching my children suffer even if they are fine. Now I feel like I need to validate myself by getting him to sleep without needing me and shove it in her face next time I see her :haha: 

Anyways, that's what's up with me today.


----------



## Apple111

Ali / def agree with u on the controlled crying. No way would I let O scream himself to sleep and neither would oh. Yes let him wimper a little but he does that when he is falling asleep anyway. My older boys weren't sleeping through night for ages. I'm expecting at least another year or longer of broken sleep. O isn't awake long anyway and most of time as soon as he starts to stir I'm there to settle him so he is back asleep in a minute anyway. Sometimes just pop his dummy in. 

Glad ur weekend at work wasn't too bad. Sorry about your resident. I used to work in a nursing home and would often sit with people holding their hands at the end especially if they had no family. Such a sad part of the job. U sound a brilliant nurse x

Hope u managed to get some sleep ! These babies always seem to wake when we need sleep the most lol.. 

T sounds like he is doing great x

O is really not great at the min which is so out of character for him. Really unsettled and won't be put down for long at all before crying. Still no teeth but chewing like crazy and having to change bibs few times an hr. poor thing he is fed up with it. 

I ended up at doctors yesterday with my back after silly bump, they have said whiplash, I really hope it goes soon. It's uncomfortable to pick up O and when I take a deep breathe , so annoying! That's what u get for sneaking in a macdonalds drive through.. should have stuck to my diet lol... whilst at doctors I asked them to check ds as he mentioned his back hurting so we were worried especially after him having the op 10 days b4 the bump. They refused to see him and said we had to go to A&E so we ended up at hospital for 5 hours ! &#128556; , then mum calls me whilst we were waiting to see dr as she was looking after O and I could hear him really screaming in the background.. oh my goodness it was horrible, hearing my baby and not being able to get to him, I could tell he was really bad. Oh left hospital and went and managed to settle him. I just hope its nothing from the car bump. I'm pretty sure it's his teeth though and he has been getting wind with the constipation meds so I think he had that too. He has been bouncing around in his jumperoo laughing in the day and sat up playing with no flinching in pain or anything, I'm just going to keep an eye on him. 
Ds was ok at check up at the hospital. 

I took boys to a farm today, ds was petting all the animals and we had nice lunch in the little cafe, O was taking it all in. It was quite funny at one point, this young girl /staff was walking round with small animals for the kids to stroke , ds liked it but she approached O in his pram with this huge bearded dragon lizard thing .. I nearly jumped off my seat lol.. as if u would give a baby a lizard.. not the brightest.. O went to grab it as if it was a toy he would prob tried to put it in his mouth given the chance lol.. suppose she was trying to be nice lol.. she looked about 14, good on her for getting little job tho ..ha just don't babysit lol.. 

Anyway home now just got boys to bed , O fighting it !! Such a little battler, so I'm just sat on bed whilst he is in his cot deciding if he wants to go to sleeep yet lol.. I read him a little book thinking I'd do the proper mummy thing and he just got really excited with it starts jumping around on my knee, he does this funny little snort through his nose when he is excited.. so funny..he then just tried to eat the book lol and was wide awake.. note to self .. stories to be done down stairs an hour before bed haha.. 

Oh Still mega stressed , his team that he runs at work has been nominated for a national award and he has to go to London to do a presentation to some big wigs in September, he really can't be bothered with it at all. The ironic thing is.. they don't even find out if they have won and they have to go to the big night again in London and it's £500, that's without travel just to have a seat at the table and he has to pay it out of his own pocket .. it's pathetic.. so anyway after a think and a chat with me he has refused to pay it lol.. will have to see what happens .. his boss isn't impressed but he said if she is mug enough to pay it she can carry on ha.. I do hope he finds another job soon.. main sad thing is the time of presentation in London is the day ds starts big school, I'm really pissed off about that as I feel oh should be there. 
Anyway better go and try and have some sort of an evening with oh. O has given up the battle ha x bless him at least he went to sleep by himself in his cot, this routine does seem to be working. Might not be perfect but who decided what perfect is anyway. As long as my boy is calm and settled that will do for me., x

Night ladies x


----------



## vrogers

I'm so sorry I'm just popping in real quick, will come back as soon as I have time for a more proper update, but just found out I may be pregnant again and of course am quite panicked. Took a test because my periods have been wonky since having L and I realized I haven't taken one in a month or more, took a wondfo and the test line came up blazing positive before the control line. Tried a ept brand a few min later and got the same results, so dh and I are freaked and since we use POM and haven't had any "oops" I have no clue how far I could possibly be if I in fact am. I did see that a uti can cause a false + so dh just ran out to grab a uti test, which may be reaching but we do not feel ready for this! I have only just started adjusting to life with a kid and both dh and I still sat in the one and done camp, or at least waiting until L is 3-4 sooo I have no clue how we'll do this! 
Just needed to vent to you guys, of course will keep you updated


----------



## vrogers

Here is a pic of the ept, pretty undeniable I think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6461.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Apple111

Oh vroggers &#128556;That def looks like a strong positive hon. Maybe take another but if positive cross came up first I think there's a good chance you might be. I used Pom once and result is now 20 years old but also my best friend honey.. maybe get yourself booked into drs and let them do one. I'm guessing if u got another positive they will prob send you for a scan to see how far on you are. Sorry u r so freaked out but try and keep calm I know it's hard but u r a fab mummmy hon u and dh will deal with this what ever happens xxx hugs x keep us updated x


----------



## Ally2015

lit- cabin camping is fine, i could do that! i feel the same as u. i like the outdoorsy side of it, but i want to be warm and use a nice toilet etc haha. 

apple- dh never managed to wake up for the fight haha, he had alarm set for 3am or something but then just decided to sleep instead lol. Yeah i think every woman has to accept their bodies are different now in some way, i bet u look fab after having 4! 
Really sorry about ur awful day, and the crash. The crying will defo be from shock, its so scary. I understand being annoyed at ur oh, but he probab;y hasnt given it much thought, he is maybe too upset etc about his brother?hopefully he will apologise, but i agree with lit and maybe just give urself some times before u speak to oh.
also i just realised u posted thsi 3 days ago so i haven't read ur most recent reply and this might be irrelavent now haha. 
apple, men do live on another planet, they need things explained in black and white lol. 
it would annoy me also about dh going going to London, i hope he doesnt go. Zoo sounds fun. A and E, 5 hours, urgh. And that would have been so hard to hear ur son cying on the phone but not be able to comfort him. Hope ur whiplash gets better quickly. 
Do whatever routine works for you... mines isn't the reccomended one haha. i give him bottle and cuddle him, then he starts to fall asleep and i let him, then put him into cot. should really put him down drowsy but at that time, i just want him to sleep so i can have some time to myself and with dh haha. 

ali- did u manage to get some sleep? sorry about the rough night, those nights are hardest and take their toll... there are defo some nights isa is up a ridiculous number of times. i wouldn;t want to count.
also agree on controlled crying, i let him whimper and whine, and sometimes he tosses and turns for ages himself but mostly, he will fall back asleep himself.
T sounds like a great weight and he is doing so well, a credit to you:)

vrogers- oh my god!! that looks positive to me. Hugs! i know it is scary. but whatever will be, will be, and u will be amazing. Keep up updated. 


afm- 
after vrogers post, my period is also due today but no sign, normally i feel upset, hormonal, crampy before but i feel paranoid now haha. We use protection but still can't think what if , but im sure its fine, just probably a couple days late, my periods do vary in length a little. 

Apart from that, can' t remember last time i updated. DH staretd college this week, he likes it so far. He has to get up really early on thurs and fridays to get there, so hes gonna feel the tiredness this week.
on sunday we took isa out for the day, two different parks. Isa was so good all day, no fuss, no crying, drank his milk, ate food and looked about at everything. Was a beautiful day, had such a lovely time, there was a mini zoo there too, and isa just loved all the animals. 
Tomorrow is eid! got isa a really lovely traditonal outfit, will post a pic tomorrow. PLans are a big family dinner, dh will be at college till5ish. I'll have the day with my parents and lunch with them etc. 
Isa isn't still sleeping through the night, but i feel betetr when i read some of u guys and babies are the same. Some nights are good, others are rough. I do need to put him down drowsy though.. 
today got a playdate with my friend and her baby, and then need to do some uni work in the evening. 

Question- do any of ur babies move lots at night? i feel like isa moves sooo much! from sides, to belly, to back, to lying in funny angles, kicking blanket off etc. He also gets on his all fours a lot and tries to crawl in his sleep.


----------



## vrogers

Apple- that is really sweet of you to say! Crazy that POM worked so well for us for 3+ years and we didn't change anything we did and boom. I'm trying to stay calm and just wait and see what happens at the appt but wow it's scary! 

Ally- that is sweet thank you! I'm sure you're good since you guys use protection but I completely get still feeling paranoid! 



I have an appointment booked for sept. 11 afternoon, told them I have no clue how far along or anything and she said they'll do an ultrasound so of course will update you guys then!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Oh my goodness!! I don't think a UTI could cause THAT positive of a test. I would be panicking as well. Biggest hugs dear. No matter what happens we will be here for you! I fully believe you and DH will be able to handle it. There will be a lot of unknown struggles, but the love that will blossom will make it all worth it, I'm sure of it!

Apple - Sounds like a lot to handle!! I would definitely be panicking to hear my child scream in the background and not be able to be there to comfort him. Glad your boys are doing fine. I still can't believe you got hit so hard in a drive through!! Cars scare me. It's not my driving it's everyone else. 

Ally - T will whine and move in bed and go right back to sleep. I don't know if he really wakes up. I think him teething is what is causing all these extra wake ups. Bad thing is, he sleeps better with his blanket he likes so much, but I won't let him have it at night because I can't keep an eye on him like I can during nap times. I'll be thankful at a year if he's still attached that I can just let him have it. Most likely he would be fine because he's not a heavy sleeper and if he got tangled for some reason he'd just scream, but I won't risk it. 

T moves a TON. He smacks his head against the crib all the time, which can be another reason he wakes up. T likes to scoot so his butt is in the air. It's so cute, I love it! 

AFM - Vrogers being possibly pregnant and then Ally thinking "what if" kind of made me laugh because DH was all "You're not on BC are you?" me "No" him "Then you COULD be pregnant" haha.. I don't even know why it came up. I think we were talking about how I'm likely to be pregnant this time next year. He doesn't think I am, he was just being smart. I also had a resident ask me if I was because I said eggs smelled disgusting one morning. I haven't got my cycle back and I really need to start temping, but I keep going "ehh..." lol.. going to have a whoops if we aren't careful. 

T just laid down for a nap not too long ago. He was tired. I tried putting him in the pack n play and he started to really cry. So I brought him out here till he started to really relax and then took him to the bedroom. He again cried so I picked him up and snuggled him. He was practically asleep, but not quite there so I laid him down, which woke him up all the way, but I was able to sooth him back to sleep singing to him with my hand on him. So, I think I'm going to work with that and slowly try to reduce how much he needs me. I just need something stable so I need to get DH on board.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- ah that made me tear up! It's so weird because I feel absolutely nothing, no sore boobs, no sickness or extra tiredness or anything, so honestly I'm hoping I go in and it's somehow a fluke or something. I guess we'll figure out a way to deal either way! 
That's funny about what your dh said! Are you guys planning on trying soon? I apparently should have been temping, really thought we were careful with POM! 
Sounds like a good idea with the napping/soothing. L still needs to nap on someone and I'm not sure how long that will last! 

Random quick update on L, she finally popped at least one tooth. We've felt it for at least a week or two now and I was finally able to look this morning and definitely saw one!


----------



## Ally2015

Vrogers- looking forward to your update when you have your scan! Yah for L popping tooth out! 
That's good you don't feel any soreness let's hope it stays that way!

Ali- my period came phew!! Really not ready for another one yet lol. U want a baby next year don't you? Am I right? 

Just popped on it's Eid, Isa is all dressed up willipload a pic shortly!


----------



## Ally2015

Isa on Eid xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2575.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2579.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - We are thinking about trying in like 8-9 months. Sounds crazy when T is about to be 8 months. I don't want another January birthday so probably more like 9 months to be safe and avoid January. I don't want to use birth control anymore so I need to temp along with other means to avoid being unprotected during ovulation. I don't believe I started ovulating yet, but only takes once so I need to be careful. 

With T I didn't have any symptoms and the ones I did get were very easy to dismiss if I didn't know I was pregnant. 

You'll know before long. Right now concentrate on L. If your time as a family of 3 is cut shorter than desired you definitely want to cherish your time with L! You actually have an appointment on O's birthday! 

AFM - Something I wanted to say and kept forgetting. My best friend in Michigan is scheduled to have her c section on O's birthday! I'm pretty excited about it lol

Also, I really don't know what is up with T. He will not sleep in his crib for more than an hour before waking up. I gave up at 1am. I feel like I messed up somewhere because he use to sleep in there so well.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Must have posted at the same time or as I was typing! Yes I do. Thinking of trying in May-June. Or getting ready in May. I want to try to swing for a girl. 

Oh my goodness that hair!!!! Can we just get all the babies together so I can gush over all of our adorable babies!!


----------



## slammerkin

Ally - I used to get so sore sleeping with DD, but it doesn't bother me with Jack. Though I sleep differently with him. It's seriously just carrying him around that messes me up. The one thing I can't avoid!

Can't believe how fast Isa is teething! Though Jack is not far behind. His 6th should come through any day now.

Good advice on being gentle with ourselves regarding PP bodies. I didn't feel/look that different after DD but really feel the difference with the second. Speaking of skin, I'm having really weird skin things going on. Having an eczema flare up in various places, plus random red dots all over Mt belly. Ugh. Feel so unattractive.

Glad you had a good time at the parks. Isa is so cute in his traditional outfit!

You do not need put him down drowsy at all. You only need to do what works for you and your baby. It sounds like you have a routine that is just fine! :)

Jack is starting to move more at night, and it's of course worse now that he has a cold.

Literati - I randomly ended up getting to see Ava off to preschool because we moved offices and had to work from home unexpectedly on Monday when the internet wasn't set up on time. So yay!

So happy for you that DH got a new job. I hope it means a lot more time at home for him. I was actually thinking about you last week...I stumbled across an ad on FB for some computer glasses...never even knew there was such a thing, but they block blue light and reduce glare to relieve eye strain when on the computer all day. Some people say it reduces their migraines to use such glasses. Was thinking maybe your DH should try them, assuming he's on the computer all day? I am trying some myself because I do get very tired and dry eyes from staring at a screen all day.

Apple - omg so sorry about the bust up with OH and getting rear-ended! How awful! I hope your whiplash clears up soon. Glad the kiddos are all right! 

I hope your OH gets a new job soon too! Really too bad about that job hr didn't get to interview for, and I totally agree with him not going to London for that trip at his own expense. F that!

AliJo - sorry about the crap sleep lately! I can commiserate. Though I was going go come on earlier in the week and talk about how things were improving with sleep here, but now both kids have colds, so back to lots of wakeups.

I absolutely hate talking about sleep with doctors and hate hearing the awful advice that so many moms get. Our ped doesn't push me to do anything, but he always asks and when I say how bad it is, and that I just feed at every waking he's like well have you tried not feeding? And I'm like why would I do that?? My goal is to get us both back to sleep as quickly as humanly possible, and that means sticking a boob in there. I ain't got time for trying this, that, and the other thing when my alarm is going off before five AM. And just no on cry it out. No. I did try some with DD, just getting her to fall asleep in the crib while I soothed, which of course meant crying, and it didn't improve her sleep in the slightest.

I took one of the muscle relaxers and just watched Jack for any effects (saw none). Pump and dump is just not something I can/will do. I'm not going to deplete my stash for that, nor do I want to deny him nursing when he wants/needs it. He still eats so often it's just not practical. The doc tried to suggest that too and I was like yeah, thats not happening. Sadly the pill didn't even help...

Vrogers - omg, not gonna lie, I would be utterly panicked! But you'll be OK. I mean, that sounds like a pretty clear positive, but anxious to hear how things go at the doc. Sucks you have to wait so long for an appt! I actually had a dream a couple nights ago that I got pregnant again and I was completely distraught! Remembering how I couldn't wait to never be pregnant or give birth again after Jack, and seriously losing my mind at the thought of doing it again. It you're younger than me - you'll be able to handle it. ;)

AFM - phew! I was gonna say that Jack was finally improving on sleep...this week he had started wanting to be off me (I have been sleeping on my back with him propped on a pillow in the crook of my arm, half on top of me). So in the latter part of the night I let him off me and he would nurse then pull off, roll over, and sleep for 2ish hours at a time (how sad that even two hours stretches is an improvement for me!). But now he has a cold so he slept like crap the last two nights...not happy on or off me. Had to get up and bounce him last night. Ugh.

Five teeth and the sixth coming any day!

Back is still shit. Saw chiro this week, but no miraculous improvement. Trying some additional things though. Muscle relaxer didn't even help, so yeah, that sucks. 

DD is loving preschool. I don't like that we don't really get a rundown from the teacher on how she did each day, like we did from our daycare lady. They mark a smiley face on the calendar in her folder. That's it. The kids are outside playing at pickup time, and the teachers are already gone and it's someone else watching them, so no one to ask questions of. But she seems happy anyway.

Work is going OK. Still a lot to learn,but I still feel good about having made the change.

OK, tired! Gotta wrap this up and go to bed...didn't mean to stay up this late (10:15, lol!).


----------



## AliJo

Slammer - I'm still pretty hot over what the pediatrician said to me. Sure, give me advice, but don't tell me I'm being unfair to him. I was just reading something and the whole "baby sleeping through the night" thing is really a newer concept and is pressured onto parents when really it isn't that normal. You can help them sleep better, but wake ups shouldn't be completely unexpected. I KNOW he wouldn't give up and fall asleep and if he did pass out it would be from over crying which means he will wake up hysterical again. I know my children and he is stubborn. I get to deal with her again next month. Joy. Watch her be all concerned about my oldest and his speech delay. Which I'm not concerned about. He's steadily improving. 

Don't blame you for not pumping and dumping. I took one when my back was horrible. Didn't even touch it the slightest. 

Hopefully Jack is over it soon and he can start sleeping better. Really 2 hours sounds nice to me at the moment. T IS just being an awful sleeper. I do and don't hope it is teething. I do because that means he should improve when it passes. I don't because that means every tooth means a sleep regression. Ah well. Into bed with me he goes.

It's late here. After 11.. just got O to sleep not long ago and T moved back to the crib for probably an hour if I'm lucky.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- wow he is a cutie! I love his hair! 

Ali- sounds like a good plan. I hope you're able to get a girl like you want! You are definitely right about focusing on L right now. 
O will be 3, right? Are you guys planning a birthday party? 
That's tough about T not sleeping well in his crib lately. Hopefully it's just a phase, they go through so many it seems like everything is a phase. Maybe he's getting separation anxiety? 

Slammer- oh I have definitely been panicked ha! I have felt (and still feel) like I can't handle two babies, and I'm honestly thinking I got PPD with L so that's also scary, which no matter what happens I've decided to bring up with my doc. 
I feel so bad you're getting such crappy sleep, that just makes things feel worse. I hope his cold passes soon and he's able to learn to sleep on his own, or at least in a way that you're all able to get some good stretches of sleep! 
Also sorry about your back, you poor thing! I hope very soon something works, can't imagine being in constant pain like that all the time. 

Afm- I had some bleeding yesterday, it started out bright red like a period flow, and I hope this doesn't make me sound like a monster, but i honestly felt relieved like a heavy weight was lifted. But it never picked up, just went to spotting and lasted several hours before stopping. I still have no symptoms, no sore/swollen boobs or tiredness (L sleeps pretty well, don't hate me) no sickness or food aversion, nothing I had with L or my miscarriage back in dec. '15. it's just a weird situation. Guess I really won't know anything until the appointment so I should try not to get worked up till then. 
Dh is off work this entire week and I am SO happy! We have L's echo on Wednesday morning but other than that don't really have anything planned.


----------



## vrogers

Thought I would share a recent pic of L since I feel like my previous post was so whiny! We got the playmat she's on in the mail yesterday from Amazon, it's amazing! Has little teething toys and scrunchy toys and a mirror attached to it, and it's bigger than I thought it would be.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6482.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Are you going to test again or just wait? If I was in your situation I would probably constantly test. That bleeding sounds odd. Really is just an odd situation overall, huh? 

Don't hate you for L sleeping well. I'm glad someone gets sleep around here! 



So, I sometimes wonder if I formula fed if it would be easier when it comes to sleep. Most people that say their babies are sleeping through the night have formula fed (That I've talked to around here). Then the ones that end up co-sleeping or babies are up a lot are breastfed. Which would make sense. Breast milk processes a lot faster plus I feel they're more likely to develop a food/sleep relationship. I don't know. Either way, I would never give up breastfeeding.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies thought I'd just check in quickly, I'm just scanning through whilst getting O settled for bed. I'll read and reply properly later. Gorgeous pics of isa and L we have some little cuties on here &#128525;,. Hopefully get on later tonight xx


----------



## AliJo

Apple -:hi:

Vrogers - Forgot to comment on L! She's totally adorable. I love it when their hair sticks up like that! 

What play mat is it?

AFM - Kind of just popped on to do a quick update. T slept better last night. He cut his second tooth. He napped A LOT yesterday. He was so tired. He slept somewhere between 5-6 hours. I think that tooth really took it out of him. Then he slept better in his crib as well. I took him to bed when he woke up because of course.. I couldn't sleep so I was a zombie when he woke up for the first time.


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers / hope u r doing ok hon..the bleeding is strange. Have u had any more since? 
Love the pic of L, she looks very pleased with her new play mat &#128512;Hope the echo goes ok x 

Slammer/ glad job going ok and that u feel it was the right move for u. Sorry little jacks not so good and it's affecting u both with sleep. And that blooming back must be so annoying for you, I do hope u get something sorted that eases it for u x

Ally / love the pics of isa the little outfit is gorgeous, his hair is fab. Glad u are enjoying Eid x 

Lit/newbie hope ur little trips away are going well x

Just quick update. O doing ok, still no teeth through yet, so that is bothering him, he is still struggling with having a poo. Its from one extreme to another. He either cant go or is going too much and his little bum was sore yesterday for the first time. It's just getting the balance right. Annoying though, he never has sore bum so just giving him lots of air today. Ds starts school Wednesday &#128556;.. I'm quite emotional about that..&#128546; I'm sure one of the other mummy's had a little one starting sorry I can't remember which one . Hope they do ok though :) 

I'm off to the shops today for last minute school shop for my teenager as Ive just been made aware that his dad hasn't got the blazer he was suppose to. I ran out yesterday to get one and there was a flood in the uniform shop &#128547;So it was closed. Can't repeat the words I have to discribe my annoyance at his dad ! Apparently he thought I was getting it .. total crap ! He knew. It's only because I reminded him last week that he remembered .. oh well I'm not with him for a reason lol..

My car got taken away last week so I'm waiting on a decision from the insurance company if they are going to repair it or right it off.. I'm really hoping they take it away permanently , I really don't trust it after a bump. They are saying it needs new boot door, new back bumpers and new side panel&#128547;...I could really do without taking on finance for new car but think I might have to. I'm also waiting for a decision from bank. I went to sort my mortgage last week for a house I own that I rent out and asked for additional borrowing which I need at the min. I'm hoping they ok it. We are then also waiting for results from biopsy from lump removed from ds back in the op. The consultant did say he is pretty sure it's fat but I won't settle until they confirm that.. so waiting for lots of phone calls ha.. weather rubbish here, hoping it brightens up to get boys out for a walk , hope u all have nice day x


----------



## Apple111

Ali forgot to mention, O is on formula now but still wakes up in night, once at 3ish for few mins ,he might only have 1-2 oz of milk. Then he will wake at 6 for the day x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all!
Hope you are all OK? Violet has 2 little teethical and is crawling and pulling up. Into everything! So sweet though!
She typically has 3 naps a day usually the middle one is 2-3hrs if we are home. I am not big on routine though so just see how it goes, I'm not fussed if she skips a nap really. I don't stay in for them!

Considering we exclusivly cos kept for 6mths violet will self settle. It's sad lol all my babies liked rocking but violet hates it she wants to be on her own!

My in laws twin babies are due today!


----------



## AliJo

Apple - I wish T would only wake once! On his good nights it's 3 times a night. That's when he is sleeping well and I'm okay with that compared to what he was doing. I'm pretty sure his fitful nights were because of him teething. Now he has a slightly stuffy nose so that's making sleeping difficult for him. 

Midnight - Isn't it funny how they can be so different?! T likes to cuddle, but now he's into fighting sleep. He'll want picked up because he's tired then throw a fit because he doesn't want held because he knows that leads to sleep. 

Twins!! That's exciting! 

AFM - T has a slightly stuffy nose. No other symptoms. It only really stuffs up at night, which is disturbing his sleep. He actually woke up fussing some, but put himself back to sleep last night. The second time he didn't, though. 

I need to just not stress about his sleep. It's going to be rocky. As for O.. I need to work with him. Trying to decide how I want to finish up his bedroom. It's taking forever because I don't have time. Now I need to get out and get some wallpaper remover because there are some tough spots. Most peeled off no problem.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- i cant believe you are thinking of having another baby next year, haha, crazy i tell you!!!
i think sleeping through the night is probably a newer concept and is a bit unnatural. I would like him to self settle, as normally i just have to pat his back for a while. 
If its teething, his first few teeth will probably be the worst. Isa is teething now, up a lot at night and fussy with milk and food, but not as bad as his first couple of teeth.

slammer- skin might be stress related? hope it eases soon, i hate skin issues. Glad dd is liking pre school, and sorry bout the rubbish sleep while Jack has a cold.... 
i also had a dream i was pregnant, and really glad it was adream. Just not ready for number 2 yet, nowhere soon...
Well I formula feed and isa doesnt sleep through the night and i normaly co- sleep at some point in the night. I do use a goats milk formula though, which i think is closer to breast milk and maybe lighter than cows milk. 

vrogers- i'm actually so glad L sleeps well at night! its great, and i wish my baby would sleep better!
Sorry about the bleeding, guess it just makes the situation more confusing! Guess it is just a waiting game... i totally understand the relief, i would be the same at this stage i think.
Great pic of L, what a beauty! she looks really tall?

apple- Aww lets hope O's teeth pop out soon! that must be so annoying about your teenager and his dad not getting the blazer.... grrr! gosh, yo are waiting on lots of phone calls. Hope bank stuff gets sorted, that u get good results about biopsy and about your car. I remember i crashed my car last year, and i was hoping they would write it off as i hated it and wanted a new one haha. 

midnight- nice to hear from you! thats good about the teeth and crawling! cute about the twins! one of my close friends is having her baby right now!! currently in labour.

- thanks for all the comments on Isa (and his hair haha). Eid was lovely. lots of food.
His sleep has been not great the last couple nights, i think its defo teething as he is being fssy with milk again.
he doesnt feed at night but will offer him milk tonight as he didnt have much in the day.
Not much to update, same old. I had bad cramp with my period the other day so dh surprised me with flowers and made lunch, was very sweet.
We are thinking of travelling down south for the september weekend to see inlaws etc. About a 5/6 hour drive... 

one of my friends is currently in labor, waiting eagerly for an update!

Isa is crawling.... kind of. He gets on all 4's and jumps himself forward, he can get all around in his own way but today did a little bit of proper crawling, just a few steps, then he started jumping. Its so cute!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I have tested daily, although only had one frer to use today and that one was quite dark. I also have some more coming in the mail, the cheap wondfo that are my favorite. I want them to have no matter happens with this because you never know when you'll need them! 
Thank you so much, we say her hair fits her personality! The play mat is this one on Amazon ---> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071RD3PPD/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
Poor T, glad he slept better! Those teeth really seem to mess them up when coming in. 

Apple- I have had more bleeding! I had a couple minor incidents of spotting in the few days since the bigger bleed, and then have been spotting and cramping since this afternoon, so going on about 6 hours. So weird, just ready to find out what's going on! 
Thank you for the compliments on L's picture and well wishes on the echo! 
Hopefully O's teeth start coming in soon and don't bother him too much. Good luck to ds on starting school, I can only imagine how emotional that is! I hope he has a great day and makes new friends. 
You definitely are having a rough week between the blazer, car issue and waiting for lump results! I hope it all works out, let us know about the lump! It's scary to have to wait and see instead of knowing all is okay right away. 

Ally- thank you, it's so frustrating and I feel guilty for feeling any sort of relief from seeing bleeding, but we are just not ready. 
L is pretty tall! Can't remember the percentage from her 6 month appointment, but she is a bit taller than average, dh is tall so definitely from him! 
L has been a little fussy and "talkative" when eating so we think her teeth are bothering her too. Hopefully it doesn't last long for them! 
Sounds so cute how Isa crawls! It's funny to watch them try to figure it out. 

Afm- like I told someone above, have been having more bleeding. Went to target with my best friend while dh stayed with L, and halfway through started cramping. Came home and since then have been spotting. It isn't reaching the pad but it has been consistent since I got home around 2:30 this afternoon (it's 8:30 here). I honestly think it's a miscarriage, but I guess we won't know for sure unless I really start bleeding/cramping and the tests fade. If it is, I am still going to the appointment and getting on the pill! Didn't want to but this has scared me enough. 
L is basically crawling now, at times she seems to forget what to do and just sticks her butt in the air but she generally moves pretty fast now. 
Also getting a second tooth but thankfully it hasn't disrupted night sleep, just made eating and napping more of a pain!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just quick check in ... dear me what a day I'm shattered, prob won't have long so I'll reply to everyone properly later, hopefully tonight.. Ive been really trying to have a good mummy day with ds and O with ds starting school tomorrow and I hate to say it but ds has driven me bonkers at times haha.. we have been to park to feed swans and have had Ice cream and been baking choc cakes :) which has been loverly but he has been so bossy not letting me end conversations... &#128547; .. And shouting at me ! Proper little bossy head on ! &#128514; We ended the day with storied and big cuddles so it ended well and I even let him watch the iPad in bed for a bit .. oh well hopefully he will be ok tomorrow x 

On a different note the insurance company have wrote my car off so I'm pleased about that as didn't want it back x 

Will try and get on later sorry it was just. Quick vent ! &#128525;


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ sorry about the spotting and bleeding hon, I hope u get answers soon so u know what's going.. I'm sure u must be on an emotional rollercoaster .. hugs x I hope Ls tooth cuts through soon.. these poor babies are suffering at the moment..&#128546;

Ally / yay for Isa rolling &#128512;Sweet that dh bought you flowers when I were not so good.. very thoughtful. I hope isa teethibg is over soon x

Ali / i know what U mean about not having time to finish jobs. Ive been wanting to finish my teenagers room forever but really gonna try this next few weeks. Poor O hasn't got a room yet so we are having to convert the loft .. no idea when that will happen with everything oh has going on so he will have to share with ds or a while &#128547;.

Nothing much different here. O still no teeth through, annoyingly. He still has a really sore little bum so Ive put it down to teething as he has never had it before. I'm giving him lots of aolor and baths and tries loads of creams but nothing seems to be working much.. it doesn't seem to be bothering him too much I'm just very careful changing him.. 

Ds starts school today for half a day .. I hate the thought of someone else being responsible for him all that time..he is still my baby xx &#128536; 

Can't remember what I have posted but I'm doing a 9 cleanse .. on day 5 and doing ok x I know Ive lost 4lb since Saturday as had a sneaky loook at scales ha x


----------



## Apple111

Just popping on, hope all well. Ds first day at school went ok me and oh were really emotional once he had gone in &#128546; Been for second day today and he is just shattered coming out, so having melt downs .. it's such a change for him , so snuggled in couch now in pjs :) 
O still no teeth ! His bum bit better though thank goodness. 

I'm day 6 cleanse , flagging a bit but think it's due to not sleeping as well as both boys are up a few times at the min &#128547;


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - totally understand welcoming a miscarriage if you're not ready. I can't lie, if I got pregnant despite DH getting snipped I would absolutely have an abortion. I know not everyone might agree with that, but I honestly CANNOT have another kid, and it's not like we haven't don't our due diligence to prevent it. I hope things work out for the best for you.

L is the cutest!

Alijo - I dunno if our babies would sleep better on formula. I know it totally seems like all the best sleepers are formula fed, but I think if you have a bad sleeper they are likely to be bad no matter how they are fed, and switching for formula could just deprive the mother of the easiest method for getting baby to back to sleep...a quick boob!

Apple - glad your car got written off! Hope you find a good replacement.

Would O do better with pooping if you backed off on solids? Was he having any trouble before starting them?

Good job on your cleanse! I have never done anything like that. 

Midnight - sounds like Violet is doing great. Interesting how she likes her own space unlike your others.

Ally - yes I think the skin is stress a related. My mom said the same thing. I don't feel that stressed but i probably am. 

AFM - I am here at DDs first day at the new year of dance class. Jack is asleep on my back. I must be PMSing because I was a terrible bitch this morning trying to take care of the two and get out of the house. I am so cranky and mad! Hope this passes soon.

Jacks sleep is still crap. Really shitty night last night and I am just so done and over it. 

Back still on and off crappy too. Done and over that as well. 

I'm just a downer today aren't I?? Sorry yall. I'll be more cheerful another day.


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello, all. Sorry I haven't been on in ages. Camping kept us very busy, and then I feel like I've been constantly playing catch-up since. 
My grandpa passed away last week and his funeral was a few days ago. I am a bit sad, but we were never close so it doesn't impact me as much as my dad and his siblings. I feel quite bad for my dad. The funeral was nice. Lots of nice things were said. It was a good tribute to him. 
My DH started his new job on Wed. There are definitely some things for him to adjust to, but I think he likes it so far, and he has been home by 5:30 or 5:45 pm every night! And now he just found out he was actually working the wrong hours and he will actually be starting and ending half an hour earlier from now on! Unfortunately, he has to do a few overnight business trips this fall. Not too pleased about that because dd1 still doesn't always sleep through the night, so not sure how I will manage the nights without him. 
I am feeling a bit worn out lately. Just don't have much mental energy. Have just wanted to lie in a dark room and not talk or do anything for a while. 

I can't really reply to everyone's posts because I missed for so long, but I'll try to stay caught up from now on. 

VRogers - so sorry about your possible miscarriage, but understand that you don't feel ready for another pregnancy yet either. Let us know how your appointment goes. 

Slammer - sorry about your eczema flare up. That's no fun! 
I will have to mention those computer glasses to my DH. Have they been helping you at all? 
Yay for getting to take your dd to preschool after all. 
Violet has been the same with her sudden "improved" sleep of managing to go 1-2 hours without the boob! :o Still co sleeping all night and whatnot, but so nice to not have her comfort sucking literally the entire night! Sorry Jack is back to even worse sleep with his cold, though. Hopefully after that passes it will get better again. DH has gotten Violet down in her crib for a few naps now, but she won't go down for me. She just wants mama! I think when DH puts her down she just gives up because she can't really be bothered if he holds her haha. 

Ally - those were Such cute pics of Isa! Thanks for sharing!! 

Ali - that is ridiculous what the nurse said. In my opinion, it would be the opposite of what she said - it wouldn't be fair to T *if* you let him CIO! really, sleep training or not sleep training is the parents' choice, and they shouldn't be saying anything about it at all. I would have been outraged if I were you. Thankfully, my dr never bothers me about sleep, and I don't go to see the public health nurses. 

Apple - I hope ds's lump is nothing. That's ridiculous about your DH's business trip being so expensive. He def shouldn't have to pay for it. Hope he gets a new job soon. 

Midnight - too bad Violet doesn't want to be rocked, but also nice that she sleeps well! 

Anyone else I missed - sorry about that. I will try to catch up soon.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- hope u are feeling ok. Isa is crawling now too. My dh is tall, but isa has taken after me it seems...Hope her second tooth comes in soon.

apple- ur ds sounds so funny, him being bossy haha. Glad about the car... Glad ds first day at school went ok, i can only imagine how emotional it would be! How is the cleanse going? 

slammer- aww slammer, hope back gets better soon and u have a good nights sleep. I feel fed up with shit sleep too, i wish isa would just sleep through the night and let me feel rested. 

Lit- sorry about your grandpa but glad the funeral was a nice tribute to him. That's great about your dh being home ealier, hopeuflly u will get more family time now.
how was the camping trip? (or did i miss that post?)
sorry u are feeling so worn out , we all have those days, its exhuasting being a mummy!

afm- not much from me to report really. Isa is crawling now, he doesn't go far or fast, but if he wants to get something he will crawl to it, and then flatten his whole body so he can reach it rather than crawl all the way to it (lazy!! haha).
He's been quite bad sleeping recently, up a lot, and he wakes at 7am instead of the usual 8, so feeling knackered by the end of the night!
our car is having troubles, need to get it fixed next week.
I have two nights out next week, so excited! a gig with dh and a dinner fundraiser on Thursday , nice to have a break from the usual routine!
9.30pm, isa has been asleep for 2 hours, not a peep from him. Hope he stays like this the rest of the night! I want to stay up and watch a movie but feel so sleepy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - camping was fun. We enjoyed it, but it was also a lot of worked! The girls loved the beach.

So sorry you're so tired from Isa sleeping worse than usual. Yay for him going to bed early tonight. I hope you can get a movie in if you're not too tired. 
That sounds nice having 2 nights out this week! You deserve it! Hope you enjoy. 
Sorry about the car troubles. Those are always way too expensive. :(


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, 
Just pop on whilst O has a nap, ds at school for a few hours this afternoon. 

Lit / glad the camping was good. Sorry about your grandpa hon. Glad it was a nice send off for him and they said nice things. Xx hope u are feeling a bit better in yourself and have more energy. You have had a full week be kind to yourself hon. I know it's easier said than done with two little ones. I'm glad your dh job is going well and really happy for you to have him around on the evenings xx

Ally, sorry isa has been up so much , it's so tiring isn't it. Hope this has improved for u a little now and u are managing to catch up on some sleep yourself. 

Yay for Isa crawling !! :) and enjoy your nights out. Sounds like a good week!! :) 

Slammer/ sorry you are not feeling so good feeling. Strange but Ive had quite a stressful week 
, really irritated, then my period came &#128534; hate it.. ds has been driving me bonkers. Ive have had to really try and not raise my voice at him as hard as that has been at times !! as if really doesn't help or work with ds and he just shouts back &#128547;..That blooming back does give you some hassle doesn't it..that in itself must stress u. My Oh struggles with bulging disc in his back and I can always tell when it's not good as he hasn't as much patience as he does normally and he seems much more tired within himself. I hope u get some relief from it but it's so hard with small children as u have to use your back ! X 

I hope dd dance class went well :) 

Vroggers/ hope u r doing ok hon x 

Ali/ hope u r doing ok, am I right in thinking It's Os birthday today.. I thought noticed a while back it was same as mine :) hope T doing ok , is he walking yet haha..such a little gem xxx 

Well , I'm just chilling at the moment. Should be doing jobs in the house whilst I have chance but honestly can't be bothered. It's my birthday today :) 39 years young !! Got some nice gifts off my youngest boys, and teenager got me this light up speech bubble and had wrote on it and put in on the couch for when I got up with nice message..with some smellys for the bath, my eldest is coming for tea... unfortunately Oh is working late &#128547;but we have said that we will get a takeaway at the weekend as he has a really busy week at work including the London trip that he was dreading to do those presentations! 
Mum did a bit of a get together last night and made a big pie she had put few banners up and did a nice cake so that was nice. I know she did it as she knew my Oh wouldn't have done anything with being so busy. She is thoughtful x 

Well O still no teeth !! I'm trying to put a little bran in some of his meals to see if it helps him poo better. Hopefully will help. Yes slammer I have thought of stepping a back a bit in weaning , Ive gone back to basics at the min. 

He is sitting up, rolling but not crawling. He has started to do a little shuffle on his bum when sat up which is quite cute. It started when he was excited but I think he is starting to realise that he actually moves lol.. so I might have a shuffler not a crawler.. never had that with my other boys , does look funny! 

What's everyone doing with baby clothes that are too small. I have loads. I hate parting with them lol.. I have a friend with a baby boy so going to give some to her. I was going to do eBay but I get hardly anything for them and I like to know where they are going., daft I know lol.. 

I'm starting to think about going back to work. My boss has asked me to do a post grad uni course when I go back to work .. it's because the service I work for is expanding .. I really don't want to do it I'm sick of uni and it means back to videoing sessions ect ., I really don't want to do it but I think it's expected ., I will have been out of work for a year..I go back in Jan and the course starts in Jan ! Gonna tell her no I think but Ive heard she is being quite pushy &#128547;..

I ended my cleanse a day early as had bad stomach pains and felt exhausted, then my period came &#128547;.. so really needs to eat some carbs. I generally felt ok before though and I lost 5lb. Ive saved the stuff and plan to do a mini 3 day one once feeling a bit better. Anyway better get at least a bit of work done whilst I have chance. 

Oh and forgive me but Ive forgotten when US ladies live. I hope u are all ok and not affected by the bad weather. It's all over the news over here in U.K. xxx 

Hope u all have good day x


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- thank you! I completely understand, it's very scary and we weren't expecting it at all! 
Definitely not the same as you, but my back has been bothering me for several days now. One day last week dh and I went for a walk and I carried L in the front carrier, and since then I have been miserable! We went to the park Saturday and it felt like the spot where I had the epidural hurt when we went up or down hill. It's incredibly frustrating and it's only been a few days, can't imagine how you must feel! 

Literati- I am so sorry about your grandpa, even if you weren't close it is hard losing a family member. 
I am completely with you on wanting to lay in a dark room, I was telling dh yesterday that I wish I didn't even have to get out of bed to take care of L, because it takes so much energy I feel like I don't have. 
I hope the new job makes things better for your family and the overnight trips go better than you think! 

Ally- have fun with the nights out! Also hope Isa starts sleeping better soon. L usually wakes around 6:30-7, 8 would definitely be a dream! 

Apple- I'm keeping my favorites, sentimental ones (like her first outfit in the hospital) and personalized outfits, but things I'm not attached to I boxed up and gave to my dad to give to a pregnancy center in town. It's so sad how fast they grow out of clothes! 
I hope whatever you decide regarding work ends up working out. It's a hard decision. 
Sweet of you to mention the storms, I live in between the two states that have been affected so all we have gotten is a little rain and cooler weather. I hope none of our ladies are in the direct path! 

Afm- my appointment is today at 2:15, will definitely be back to update. It's the weirdest thing. I've had multiple episodes of spotting (and that one with bright red period looking flow), several days ago my tests got as dark as control line and some even darker, and yesterday I took a test after not testing for a day or two and my line was much lighter than the control. Took another 2-3 and they were the same, along with this mornings. I have read about hook effect, although it never happened to me with L and I tested until my 8 week u/s with her. But I diluted the urine with water and the rest still stayed fainter. 
I did get sick 2 days in a row over the weekend before the faint tests, but nothing since. I have no clue what's going on and glad I'll find out for sure later today! 
Dh went back to work today after being off all of last week, so it's tough feeling like I'm also back to work after vacation. He was so much help, I was able to take a few naps, he pretty much did all the feedings, and we went out of the house quite a bit, to target, walks, to the park, etc. We did have a doc appointment for L on Thursday, she had the echo and we should find out results today or tomorrow but we aren't really worried. 
I'll be back later to update!


----------



## vrogers

Turns out I am definitely pregnant, over 7 weeks and due April 27. I finally managed to bring up depression with my doc, and that I'm worried because of how bad it got with L who was planned, so I'm nervous about how I'll be with one that definitely was not planned. 
Thankfully she actually had a similar personal experience and talked about how I could go ahead and get on something now, in the second tri, or the day I give birth. She honedtly made me feel much better in that aspect, I'm just freaking out over handling two and so close together. I'm still processing it and incredibly overwhelmed and feeling all kinds of things and thankfully dh took the rest of the day off work and is on a coffee run right now. I've included the u/s pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6635.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - oh my gosh, I am so happy/excited/nervous for you! I completely understand feeling overwhelmed, scared, worried, etc, especially considering how depressed you felt when L arrived. It's a huge unexpected change, and a very short age gap, so that would be a lot to process. We will be here for you through all the ups and downs, meltdowns, pregnancy tiredness, and more! Hugs! Rant here any time! So glad your dr was really understanding and was full of supportive suggestions regarding medication for depression. 
I also understand having a rough week after your DH was just off for a week. I wonder if that's why I have been more tired than usual as well. I got used to having help from DH all the time, and now I don't have it. YOU must be EXHAUSTED being in your first trimester and dealing with a baby at the same time! You poor thing! I know you have to hold L for naps, but is there any way she would nap with you while co sleeping in bed so that you could nap as well? You poor, poor thing! Hugs! 

Apple - what all did you have to give up during your cleanse? Well done on losing 5 lb. I don't blame you for quitting a bit early! Carbs are definitely necessary for that time of the month! Really glad my AF isn't back yet. I am THE most miserable grump for 2 weeks of every month when I have my cycle back. Blehhh. 

Happy Birthday! Might not be still there, but still the same day here haha. Hope you got totally spoiled! :)


----------



## Ally2015

apple- happy belated birthday!!! glad u had a nice day. Your mum sounds very thoughtful :)
will the post grad course be funded and will u get paid throughout it? if so, i would so do it haha, i love studying.
I give small baby clothes to charity, i like the idea of some other baby whose parents can't afford much to have nice clothes. Most of my baby clothes were gifts from my baby shower!
well done on the 5 pound loss , i don't blame u for stopping early and i need carbs when i am on too!!

vrogers- oh my gosh, congratulations! i am excited and nervous for you. You must be feeling such a mix of emotions. The great thing is that L sleeps well, so at least you can feel rested and sleep ok! 
how does your dh feel? 
glad u brought up the depression and can take something for it.
it is a small age gap, but in a way will be lovely, they will be close in age and really close. I know a few folk with kids 1 year apart and kids always seem like best friends and really close.
anyway like Lit said, we are all here for you and will support you in any way you need!

afm- goodness Isa is going through a weird sleep phase, he keeps crawling, waking up and getting really distressed and crying. so i bring him to bed, but he is so active! kicking and moving about that it is too uncomfy!Last night he was up from about 3-4ish, i ende dup making a bottle, which he drank and then finally he drifted off and fell asleep. i moved him to the cot. 
This morning i had to be in uni super early for a meeting, so i felt like once i got back to sleep my alarm went off. I left, isa was still asleep and so was dh. 

anyway in uni and just quickly logged in. caffeine is my friend today!
hope u all have a good day x


----------



## Apple111

Just a quick post thanks for birthday wishes, I will post properly later if I get chance. O really unsettled today , I think it's those silly teeth trying to come through again &#128533;Wish they would hurry up !


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats V! You will be OK. I had a small age gap with my older 2 and I was no way as stressed as I a now with a bigger gap! It all slot into place. I was still rocking my eldest to sleep but never had an issue! Congratulations!

Violet is nearly waking. Oh gosh that child is into EVERYTHING. She has a cold atm so is a bit sad (worse at night!)

My new twin niece and nephew are GORGEOUS!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ally2015 said:


> apple- happy belated birthday!!! glad u had a nice day. Your mum sounds very thoughtful :)
> will the post grad course be funded and will u get paid throughout it? if so, i would so do it haha, i love studying.
> I give small baby clothes to charity, i like the idea of some other baby whose parents can't afford much to have nice clothes. Most of my baby clothes were gifts from my baby shower!
> well done on the 5 pound loss , i don't blame u for stopping early and i need carbs when i am on too!!
> 
> vrogers- oh my gosh, congratulations! i am excited and nervous for you. You must be feeling such a mix of emotions. The great thing is that L sleeps well, so at least you can feel rested and sleep ok!
> how does your dh feel?
> glad u brought up the depression and can take something for it.
> it is a small age gap, but in a way will be lovely, they will be close in age and really close. I know a few folk with kids 1 year apart and kids always seem like best friends and really close.
> anyway like Lit said, we are all here for you and will support you in any way you need!
> 
> afm- goodness Isa is going through a weird sleep phase, he keeps crawling, waking up and getting really distressed and crying. so i bring him to bed, but he is so active! kicking and moving about that it is too uncomfy!Last night he was up from about 3-4ish, i ende dup making a bottle, which he drank and then finally he drifted off and fell asleep. i moved him to the cot.
> This morning i had to be in uni super early for a meeting, so i felt like once i got back to sleep my alarm went off. I left, isa was still asleep and so was dh.
> 
> anyway in uni and just quickly logged in. caffeine is my friend today!
> hope u all have a good day x

Violet does this sleep thing sometimes too!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- all of you ladies posts made me cry! I'm so glad to have this board, it got smaller after we had our babies but it's a good supportive tight knit group. 
I'm actually going to try that, or napping while in the giant recliner with her like I did when she was a newborn. It's definitely harder dealing with first tri plus baby! 
How are you feeling, any better today? 

Ally- thank you!! It definitely does help that L is a good sleeper, I can't imagine how much more tired I would be. I just need to learn to go to bed earlier because dh and I use that couple hours after L goes to bed for ourselves and we always end up staying up too late. 
Dh is handling it MUCH better than me, I think he's seen how crappy I've been handling it and he's trying to be strong/positive. He's more overwhelmed with the financial side while I'm more overwhelmed with the emotional/mental/physical. 
The age gap thing is true, its like there's pros and cons to every age gap. My little brother and I are 18 months apart and fought like crazy but are now good friends. 
L has done the same thing since learning how to crawl! I've read it's pretty common. I hear you on the caffeine, I hope you aren't TOO exhausted today! 

Midnight- thank you so much, it's encouraging to hear from others who have done the same thing and lived! 


Afm- right now the sickness is actually worse than tiredness, I don't remember feeling this sick with L or maybe just forgot. She woke up from her nap just in time for me to set her on her mat and throw up into my hands/hair. 
Also forgot to mention my doctor said I could try for a VBAC if I wanted even though my cervix was an issue, and she wanted me to come back in two weeks instead of four because of the depression/emotions I brought up. I think that's about all that's new pregnancy wise. 
L loves our dogs thankfully! They just aren't sure about her. She squeals and laughs at them and wants to touch them, and they just kind of sniff/lick her and back away. (They are outside dogs so she only sees them when we take her outside) 
Also forgot to mention I was taking one class this semester and the teacher emailed me and said I had already taken the class, so I dropped it and thankfully have a break now. I plan on going back in Jan. and then taking summer off.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - that definitely sounds like a weird sleep phase, but probably just related to his crawling and should pass soon! 

VRogers - I'm glad we made you feel a bit better. Good that your DH is taking it well and being positive about it. Makes sense that you two would be worried about different things. 
Friends of mine just had a 13 month gap and they said their second was a much easier transition than their first, and since the gap is so close, they feel like they've always had 2. Of course, everyone has different experiences, but hopefully yours will be really positive and manageable as well! 
That's great you have a break from class now. That came at a good time, considering how exhausted you must be! I don't blame you for staying up late with your DH. I do the same thing and pay for it the next day.
I am actually still feeling really tired, and was yesterday too. Starting to feel like something is wrong with me energy-wise, or maybe it's just because I'm stressed. 

Apple - sorry O is so unsettled! That is no fun. 

Midnight - my Vi is into everything as well! Sorry Violet has a cold. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## pompeyvix

OMG I've not posted in here in like forever. I do still read though. 

I just want to say a congrats to vrogers! I know you must be feeling overwhelmed and anxious but I'm a firm believer in that things happen for a reason. This baby is meant to me and I know he/she isn't planned, I am sure everything will slot into place for you.

Quick update from me;
- Jamie has one tooth
- He sleep is atrocious!
- I stopped expressing and he is now formula fed (this hasnt made a jot of difference to his sleep)
- He can sit for long periods and roll both ways but he is nowhere near crawling
- The hole in his heart is now so small, the Dr's have zero ongoing concerns
- Most of the time he is happy but the last couple of days he has been miserable and sin and it's really got to me

Hope everyone is well. I have a lot going on in my personal life right now which means I struggle to get on here so much. I still write in my journal but that's about it. I will try and make more effort to come to this thread. It's lovely reading about all the babies :)


----------



## Apple111

Quick post / I'm glad we have this group as well vroggers .. hugs hon, u will be brill x

Pomp/ nice to hear from u :) was only wondering how u were getting on the other day x 

Will update properly soon x reading along


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sending love xxxx


----------



## Ally2015

midnight- glad isa isn't the only one going through funny sleep stuff. 

vrogers- i know i love this little group. Your husband sounds very supportive, and i am so glad for that. Together you will both get through this, exciting but stressful time. how are you feeling today? i never had sickness in pregnancy, but ginger might help?
i was totally exhausted yesterday, i went to bed at 8pm, just lay there, and dozed on and off. that is good about the class, and summer off sounds ideal! 

pomp- i thought of u often and wondered where u were! i will check your journal out. nice to hear from u and hope u can get on more often. 
Sorry about Jamies bad sleep, u are not alone, im having a hard time just now. so happy though the hole in heart has gotten so small! amazing! what a relief.

afm- i was soooo tired yesterday, had a sore head all day and went to bed super early. Isa was beter last night, the first few times he woke i got him back to sleep by just shusshing him. then later in the night i bought him into bed as my head was still sore and i just needed to sleep. he sleep soundly then. 
tonight im going out with a couple of friends to a charity fundraiser- really looking forward. dh is gonna put isa to bed, which is totally fine as Isa settles with him really happily now, its very cute. 
im feeling a bit run down, not eating healthy and not exercising, need to sort it.
Isa crawling everywhere now, its so adorable.
thats it for now, hope everyone is well x


----------



## vrogers

Literati- that's encouraging about your friends! Hopefully it's the same way for us. 
Could definitely be stress, or something medical related? I hope you're able to get a break soon and start feeling better! It's hard when all you want is to crawl in bed and sleep for as long as your body needs. 

Pompey- it's good to hear from you! Thank you for the encouragement, you're sweet. 
I hope Jamie's sleep improves soon! I'm so glad to hear about his heart, I'm sure that's a huge relief! 

Ally- thankfully not as sick this morning, sparkling water and lemon help, if it gets bad again I will try ginger, I've heard of that helping. 
I hope you have a nice time out tonight! I'm right there with you on the eating and exercising. I really need to get back to both, it does improve how I feel!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers / sorry to hear u are suffering with sickness. I had it bad with O , I found eating dry food helped me eg, plain crust bread, is just have a chunk of it, strange but eating something def helped me.. 


Lit / hope u r managed to get some rest hon and hope u are feeling bit better x 

Pomp/ Glad Jamie doing ok. Sorry the sleep isn't great at the min ..He sounds at very similar stage to O x hope your personal stuff isn't too stressful.. Ive got a bit going on myself at the min, sometimes I feel I'm on auto pilot x &#128547;

Ally/ have good night hon. I hope Isa sleeps better soon for you x 

Midnight/ V sounds like she is doing great x 

Ali/ hope u r doing ok n work alright ..
slammer/ hope Work is ok for u 2, and hope your back giving u a break ! X 

Had quite a busy day , took ds to a cafe for his breakfast as it was his last mummy morning before starting full days at big school tomorrow. He ended up with chocolate brownie lol.. for breakfast ..and was also a little monkey when we were there , wouldn't sit still &#128547;.. 

Me and O met a friend for coffee in the afternoon after dropping ds off at school for a couple of hours..That was nice she got me a big gift bag full of goodies for belated birthday which was a nice surprise so planning to have a pamper evening at some point this week. 

Will be really glad when tomorrow is over, Oh has a big presentation to do and it's been stressing him this week. 4 hour train journey then and then back .. waste of time, 

I got a bottle of wine from a friend for my birthday so Ive told oh we can have it with a take away once he is home. Sounds nice but I'm actually a proper light weight ha so will have to have it with lemonade as I don't drink. Think it just sounds therapeutic lol.. 

We are away for a couple of nights next weekend so I'm hoping we can switch off then.

Poor O doesn't know what to do with himself today refusing to eat , will have his bottle but generally just grumpy and clingy which isn't usual for him. I'm sure it must be his teeth.. still none through, can just startibg to see them at bottom, looks like two coming through. 

I have spoken to ds nursery this week and booked O in to start 2 mornings from end of October. He will be with ds to start with as its school hols so Ive planned it that way. O will then start 2 morning by himself from November :( .. I'm dreading it. I go back to work straight after Christmas .. I just want him to get used to it , I'll prob pay for full mornings but only leave him a little while to begin , that's what I did with ds.

Ally/ the course I mentioned earlier this week is funded. It's on top of my normal role though. I wouldn't get study time only to attend..I spoke with my boss today about it. I'm going to have another look at it this week and then decide. There is another course also being offered that trains me to teach other staff about perinatal depression but I'm just not into the public speaking .. I like patient contact and don't want to be landed with a training role.. dunno what to do so asked her for more time. &#128547; I admire all u teachers on here ha x small groups and meeting im fine, stand me up In front of 40 people and I don't feel that confident. Oh said I'd get used to it but I love my job and feel like I'm being pressured into a role change I don't want ..never mind ha.. hopefully I'll win the lottery b4 I return to work lol.. 

Have nice day ladies x


----------



## AliJo

I lost my whole update because it logged me out.. /sigh..

I'll just pop in right quick I guess. I'll try to find the energy to reply tonight when the boys are in bed. It took me forever to type up. Some stuff has happened. I promise I'm not ignoring or forgetting you guys. Sending love to you all!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Pompey - great to hear from you! Sorry you have some personal stuff going on. Hope everything sorts itself out. So glad Jamie's heart is no longer a concern! Woohoo! Sorry about his atrocious sleep. Violet's is also, but at least with BFing and co sleeping it is relatively easy still. You must be tired out! 

Ally - sounds like we are all a bit worn down lately! I hope you can get on track with some healthy eating and exercising soon to help you feel better! I hope you enjoy the charity fundraiser! 

Apple - that is sad to think about sending your little guys to daycare starting in october/November! :( Good you have a plan for getting O used to it there. That should hopefully make the transition smoother for you. It's heartbreaking thinking about leaving them, isn't it? I am so dreading that as well. I also wouldn't want to teach anything! You're not alone! 

VRogers - glad you're not too, too sick this morning. Hopefully you can find something that works for you. Lots of hugs!

Ali - that is so frustrating when you lose your whole post. I hope everything is okay with you. Thanks for checking in. 

AFM - not much to report. Have been staying quite productive this week with doing some meal prep during the day, baking banana bread yesterday, meeting with our insurance agent, etc. Just a busy but fairly good week. Still feeling tired and needing more sleep than usual. The weather is suddenly cold, drizzly and cloudy, which is a bit depressing. Violet is getting her first tooth. Just the tiny top edge of it is showing, and it is so cute. It is bothering her a bit during the day it she is not needing Tylenol or anything.


----------



## vrogers

Apple- thank you for the sickness suggestions, thankfully didn't get sick at all today so hopefully it's like it was with L and just really sporadic. 
Good luck to Oh with the presentation, I'm sure both of you will be glad when it's over. 
I'm sure daycare will be tough on you but I bet O will love it! All the toys and new people. 

Ali- I hope you're doing okay! 

Literati- I'm sorry you're still so tired! I've been trying to go to bed earlier but keep waking up in the middle of the night and unable to sleep, very annoying and catching up to me. Here's hoping we both get some good sleep really soon! 
We've had to give Motrin to L a couple times if her teeth bother her too much, it helps better than Tylenol but I'm just paranoid about giving it too much because sometimes I'm not sure if she's just fussy, tired, or something else.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been absent for so long. I'm just now getting back into baby and bump. I hope everyone is doing well! I'll be going back and trying to catch up. &#55357;&#56842;
I can't believe that it's almost time to start thinking about planning first birthday parties.


----------



## Apple111

Hi Thorpedo &#128513;, nice to hear from u ..1st birthday parties ! Crazy isn't it, times goes so quickly. 

Ali/ so annoying isn't it when u lose a post .. Ive had a few harsh words with my phone before now lol...Ive actually started to copy and paste long posts into an email to myself if I get called to do something or kids want me mid writing ..

Ally/ hope ur headache went and u had good night. Isa sounds a cutie crawling and it's great that he will settle for daddy ! X I'm with you in the healthy food and exercise thing. I felt so much better whe doing the cleanse last week. Since I started my cycle Ive let it slip and I feel rubbish ! I'm gonna have to give myself a kick in the butt though as I don't want to put back in what I lost last week ! Haha.. 

Lit/ yeah definitely dreading leaving O but will try and do it as gradual as poss.. hope u have managed to get some rest. Sounds like u have had a busy week but good that it was productive :) 

Vroggers/ hope u are having a good day hon and sickness not too bad !! Xx 

Well my teenager is 15 this weekend. Ive decided to go on a little road trip tomorrow to see my nan , we r very close and I know she isn't very well but she never complains. I'm going with 3 boys, it's a 2 hr drive , she is a good character though so should be fun n boys love her.

Hoping O wil be ok he has been a little off sorts at times through the day again. Still not fussed on his food although I managed to get a wetabix down him this am. 

Ds first full day at school today ! Bless him he was shattered and came out with his second bump note of the week ! 

Anyway I'm falling asleep ha better go .. have good day/ night , sorry if u missed anyone x


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Congrats dear! I know you weren't planning on another this soon or maybe at all, but you will find love and cherish this little one just as much. Surprise babies are the best! (This is coming from a surprise baby so might be a bit biased :haha:)

I really hope the sickness passes soon. You have enough going on. Really don't need to deal with that as well. 

Apple - I actually just took your idea! I'm using my email to type this up and using split screen so I can see what I'm replying to. I was on the computer when I lost it but I'm in bed with T and waiting for O to chill and go to sleep. He's at least being quiet.

Happy early birthday to him! I hope you all get to enjoy the weekend. Hopefully O gets back to his normal self. I hate when my children are out of sorts.

Thor - Hey!! It's so great to hear from you! I saw you are planning for a third! We are as well. I keep wanting to try sooner because I'm crazy. I won't know till T is a bit older when the right time is, but we're kind of aiming for May/June. 

Oh goodness.. 1st birthdays! Do you have any ideas for it? I should probably start planning once I'm done with O's party. Since it's right after Christmas I need to have it ready or it'll be a mess. 

Lite - Yay for Vs first tooth! Glad it's not bothering her much. T's first one did, but second not so much. 

You're pretty amazing.. I can hardly make supper. Finding time to cook seems to have gotten harder over here. 

Ally - Hope the fundraiser went well! I keep flopping on eating healthy. I did so well yesterday and complete rubbish today. I really need to find time to exercise. I know it would help me in so many ways. 

Pomp - So happy to hear from you and so super glad about his heart!! Sleep isn't good over here either. I can't find to energy to try to fix it either. I hope he's back to his happy self soon.

AFM- First off, sorry if I missed replying to something big. I kind of just hit the recent posts. Sorry if I missed someone as well. I'm on my phone and it's a pain this way. I have been reading along. 

So, my FIL is going in Monday to have almost half his liver removed for suspected cancer. Like, they're sure he has cancer but until it's examined they don't know much more about it. The first 6 days after surgery are when they will know if his body can handle only having half his liver. Really hoping he can pull through this. I'm so afraid for him and my DH. This is so much for both of them in such a short time. 

Hiding the next part since it's bothersome and I don't want to upset anyone. So just a warning.

Spoiler
I had a heart attack the other night because when I checked on T he was was on his belly and cold. When I laid a hand on him I couldn't feel any breathing movements. I shook him a little and he moved. He just got chilled and was sleeping soundly, but all I could feel is a motionless cold body.. bah.. still haunts me. Things like that make me want to throw hundreds of dollars at O2 sensors.

T has stuffy nose, but is okay over all. Been clingy lately. He has two teeth now. Sleep is crap, but I have 0 energy to try and change that. Plus him being stuffy isn't helping.

Went to the zoo with O on his birthday. We had fun. Wanted to take him to the children's museum but it is closed on Mondays. Have his party Sunday. 

We got a puppy. Labrador retriever with some mix. She's chocolate and a pain in the butt at the moment. She's 8 weeks old so that's to be expected. She's for O for the most part so I'm hoping she bonds with him. He just had so much fun with my FIL's dog that I felt he should have a dog that will play with him as our other dog won't. Her name is Maisie. 

Um.. I don't know what else. I've been more depressed than normal. Like more than my usual lows. Anxiety sucks as well. I thought I might have been coming out of it yesterday, but it dug it's nasty claws right back in. Someone at work is noticing as well. First time I actually had someone comment about it. Bah. I am beyond tired all the time, too. It's the depression I'm sure. If it wasn't for my children I would be in bed most of the day. I'll be okay. I haven't had any red flags. It's just hard right now.


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies.

apple- happy birthday to your teenager! Hope your enjoy your road trip.
Isa has been clingy and fussy also, no idea why. Not eating and drinking as much.
Where are you off to next weekend? how did oh's presentation go?

lit- hope V's tooth comes soon, but glad it isn't distressing her too much! staying busy is good.

thor- nice to hear from you.

ali- so sorry about your fil! hope all goes well as it can. Sounds very stressful.
Oh my goodness about T, how scary!!!! on the nights Isa sleeps well, i still have to check as i'm paranoid about his breathing or something... happy birthday to o!
so cute about puppy awww! 
sorry you are feeling low, sending you hugs...

AFM- charity dinner was good, but isa didn't settle for max and cried for ages. I couldn't go home as i got a lift from a friend, and i felt awkward asking to leave so early, especially as we still had food to be served. Eventually he settled anyway but did stress me out a bit.
On friday night, dh and i went out to a gig, and left isa with my mum. Such a contrast to the night before, my mum said he only woke once briefly(we were out for 5 hours!). My mum had laid isa down, and put lots of cushions around him and she thinks that is what made him more settled. I had a really good night out, we met up with some friends. Didn't enjoy Isa waking up at 7am the next morning though haha.

so the cushion thing, we put some in his cot last night, like just around him, and he slept much better, he didnt wake once from 7.30- 1! So i dont know if this is will carry on. I even noticed, his morning naps were really short recently,and the last two mornings, with the extra cushions he has slept nearly two hours in the morning! what is this haha. I'm sure it won't last but sure hope it does!

busy week this week, dh and i have a gig on tuesday, i'm in uni monday and tues and friday we are travelling down south to see in laws.

on another note- 1st birthday parties. Isa's is on xmas day haha, how am i ever going to organise parties for him? not thought about it much but can't believe its just a few months away!


----------



## vrogers

Thorpedo- so good to hear from you! I remember you were my due date buddy :) 

Apple- haven't thrown up since that day last week into my hand thankfully! 
Happy 15th birthday to him and I hope you have a lovely visit with your nan! I hope ds had a good first day at school. 

Ali- thank you! It's so different this time around being unplanned but hoping I will grow into excitement at some point, it is still quite early. 
Wow, I hope your FIL doesn't have cancer, but if so that they've caught it in time. Cancer is so scary. 
I'm so sorry about the scare with T, what a relief he was okay! I would have about had a heart attack, I worry when L sleeps later than usual. 
L has two teeth so far too! 
I hope everyone has a fun time at O's bday party! 
I'm so jealous about the puppy, I am a huge dog fan! Puppy stage is hard but oh my goodness are they cute. 
Seems like a few of us are struggling with depression/anxiety, it sucks. I have been taking a supplement my doc prescribed and am hoping it helps so that I don't have to move to actual medication, but at this point I will if I have to. 
I will also say I felt like a little weight was lifted when I brought it up w/my doc. I had been trying to pretend everything was fine because at the beginning when I wouldn't let people (meaning the grandparents) take L they said it was unhealthy and that I was depressed and it frankly pissed me off. Anyways, I didn't mean to make all this about me, just want to share that you aren't alone, you can vent here any time and if you do decide to get help (counseling,med, etc) there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, actually the opposite, takes a lot of strength to finally talk about it! I hope you're able to feel better asap whatever you decide! 

Ally- I'm sorry about Isa having a hard time settling while you were at your dinner! I don't blame you for feeling awkward about possibly leaving. It is good he settled for your mom so you could have plenty of time with dh! 
That's so weird about the cushions, maybe it helps him feel cozy and safe! Glad you've found something to help get more sleep. 
I forgot you have a Christmas bday with Isa! Maybe you could do the part the weekend before Christmas? Or even two weekends before, the holidays are crazy. 
Are you planning on having a big party or something smaller? 
I had been wanting to just make a little cake and do some kind of keepsake like a monthly picture thing, but just with dh and L and I. We are super introverted and private haha 

Afm- nothing major to report here, have not been sick since last week and really no major symptoms there. L keeps me busy and distracted so I usually forget I'm pregnant anyway. 
We are thinking L is cutting more teeth because she is taking pacifiers after not taking them since 3 months old, and she's eating less milk. She's napping right now with dh but figured I would give her some scrambled eggs when she wakes up since I'm awful at feeding her solids.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - haha! I'm awful at feeding Violet solids as well. I frequently forget. I honestly hate it so much. It is the worst part about the baby stage for me. 
Interesting that L might be cutting teeth! Poor girl. Glad she is keeping you so busy you can't fixate on the pregnancy. 

Ali - so sorry you're feeling so depressed lately. You are actually right that we seem to be switching back and forth, because I have been feeling better the last few weeks. Then again, I've also been super tired like you (like, some nights I need 11 hours of sleep -tired)! So, I know how crappy that is! And it definitely sounds bad if a co worker noticed it. Hang in there! I hope you start feeling better soon. :( 
Also, no way would I be making elaborate meals if I were back at work yet like you! I'd be doing the bare minimum or ordering pizza! So, don't feel bad at all! 

Ali - that's great Isa did so well when your mom watched him, and that he seems to sleep better with cushions. 

Thorpedo - nice to hear from you. I'm hardly thinking about first birthdays yet, but time is definitely going way too fast. How is your LO? 

Apple - seems like there is always a Birthday or something going on in your house! Very busy. Yay for your ds' first full day of school. 

AFM - I spoke to soon on the teething. Had to give V Tylenol just hours after that post. Then 2 days later she came down with a cold, so she's been quite miserable. DH was away overnight yesterday, so of course that fell on the night of V being so sick and waking every hour very upset and distressed and hard to get back to sleep (she always wakes that often, but normally just nurses back to sleep, so this was much more tiring). She was rather hysterical before bed so I was employing every method - Tylenol, cold mist humidifier, baby Vicks, saline spray, etc. Ugh. I do NOT like when babies get colds! 

It got cold here really fast, which makes me sad, but I am totally in the fall mood and am excited to do some fall baking, drink pumpkin spice lattes, etc. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- it's crazy because I was SO excited about it and now I hate it as well! She hates purees and the several times we've let her feed herself (scrambled eggs, cut up strawberries) most ends up on the floor so it's just more of a hassle than it's worth but I know I need to get her eating solids soon! 
We had a bad night last night and I was crying thinking "F teething" and I really don't cuss :haha: but a cold and teething sounds like a special kind of torture, I hope she feels better soon! 
Also I'm jealous of the cold weather! Its not as bad as middle of summer here, but we usually don't get better weather until October, and then our coldest months are December-February. hoping we get cooler weather asap because I'm more than ready for fall baking/pumpkins/Halloween! 

Afm- we had a terrible night last night. I mentioned L has been eating less, and last night when we put her in her crib she pulled off the bottle and just kept screaming. Dh finally got her to take 7 oz, but then she never settled and went back to screaming. I went in and tried to feed her and settle her and got so frustrated I had to go outside and sit in my car playing taylor swift on the radio, meanwhile dh was on the phone with his friend. Anyway, we gave her some Motrin and finally were able to feed her a couple more oz and she went to sleep after 9, she's usually asleep by 8:15 or so. She woke up right before 7 this morning but thankfully fell back asleep, and so did I. 
I get so anxious when she screams at night, and I think it's because the first night we were home from the hospital she was starving because my milk hadn't come in, but we didn't know it. Dh calls it baby ptsd ha. Hopefully today/night is better! I really REALLY hate teething!!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just a quick check in, Ive not read anyone's post, just not had chance today but hopefully will later. Just a quick question .. O has been sore on and off for a couple of weeks around his bits and groin, tried loads of creams and then thrush treatment , his bits looks slightly better but he has developed like a pin prick rash all over his stomach, groin , hips n chest , he is off his food for 2 days , a nurse at school suggested scarlet fever maybe.. I got him into dr tonight but just wondered if anyone has experience of scarlet fever and wonder if this may be it ?? O is still really smiley but still not himself, very clingy and seems tired, just having milk, teeth look very close to coming through as well m he is chewing like mad., &#128542;X


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - no experience with scarlet fever, but that is quite troubling about the rash. Poor O! I'm glad you got him in to the dr tonight. Hope he can get a quick diagnosis and be on the mend asap! You must be worried. I'm sure he'll be ok! Hugs! 

VRogers - haha, yep, I find the same with food. Violet does actually like purees, but definitely prefers feeding herself. I hate feeding her purees, but if I let her feed herself it also all ends up on the floor and drives me crazy like you said. She also has no teeth (except the one that is currently popping through), so it's hard for her to chew anything but super super soft foods. I'm so over it! Unlike you, I was never excited to start because I knew how crappy it was from last time, but I understand the dive from excited to SO DONE very quickly! Haha. 
Sorry L is so miserable from teething. Funny about you thinking "F teething" even though you don't cuss! It really is crappy! Cold & teething combo is definitely bogus. Thankfully, Violet was a lot more herself last night. She still has a runny nose, but is obviously feeling more herself.
I hope you get some cooler weather to do fall baking soon! The thing is that here it gets way TOO cold, and is unbearable all winter. There is no winning!


----------



## Apple111

Just update, been dr with O, he was prescribed steroid cream with Antifungal for his bits and bobs and groin and was given a type of moisturising cream for his body/ rash. They said a viral infection , he has started to have loose stools which is totally not like him and he has and thrush type problem in nappy area, bless him &#128546; My poor baba ..
just to keep an eye on him. Got him home , cool bath and all his lotions on and snuggles and he seems lot more settled fast asleep..had milk , still no solids for last few days but will keep an eye on him c will read through properly later just feel need to chill tonight , been a busy day :) hope u r all well x


----------



## Apple111

Went back to drs again today as wasn't happy with O.They are adamant it's viral infection, said probably airborne so unavoidable &#128547; .. poor little O has this silly rash all over his body now. It doesn't appear to be botheribg him as such but he can't tell us can he so he is just having lots of pampering, all his lotions and potions and Ive given him calpol and teething gel as well. He is fast asleep now, slept for 3 hours straight this am which is not like him at all.. still not eating solids , about 4 days now but having his milk.

ds not 2 impressed with school at the min :( Saying he doesn't want to go now, he is exhausted when he comes out and really moody. He is only just 4 really so one of the youngest bless him..ds also not sleeping very well. Hopefully he will be better soon, looking forward to having little break this weekend. Ive not had chance to reply to people yet properly just had crazy few days With I'll children n stressy teenagers lol.&#128514;.. we are going to a b&b for couple of nights in the lakes. I'm just hoping O is ok to go &#128547;.

Anyway hope u r all well x I will catch up properly soon x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - awww your poor O with his viral infection. It makes sense he would feel too yucky to eat solids, but at least he is still having his milk, which is the most important part!! I hope he feels better soon. Glad the rash doesn't appear to be bugging him too much. 

I feel bad for your 4-year-old in school. I've heard from a lot of parents that their kids get so tired out from the first year or two of school. Makes me sad. It seems like kids start school too early these days. I bet they would benefit from at least shorter days early on, but that doesn't seem to be the way the school board thinks. Sigh! Hopefully your poor ds adjusts soon. 

That time at a b&b sounds sooo nice! I hope O is feeling better for it! Are you going with the whole family? 

AFM - nothing much new here. I baked some delicious brown sugar pecan cookies today and they are SO good. However, now I'm exhausted and just want to lie on the floor for a while (aka what I am doing while I'm on here haha). Violet is very interested in all the power cords in our living room, and every day I have to grab her from the spot between the couch and end table where they are like...30 times a day! What a stinker! I don't remember dd1 being very interested in cords, but I might just forget. 
V actually had a decent nap for me in the crib today! Woohoo!
V is recovering from her cold, but dd1 and DH are sick. DH is particularly whiny, as I'm sure is no surprise to anyone!


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers0 glad u are feeling ok and not feeling pregnant :) Well i think for his first birthday it will be just be close family and a quiet affair, nothing big. I'm not keen on big parties and dh is quite introverted so he'd rather keep it small. I'm not fussed about first birthday, but later when hes older and has friends etc, will need to probably do it weekend before.
Aw sorry about your rought night, we all have those nights now and then. Hope she is more settled now. 
As for solids, i find it so messy and sometimes really cannot be bothered with it, especially if he just plays with the food or keeps it in his mouth for ages.he loves the purees in the packets but i've been making more food at home now for him, but i still think he prefers the packets haha. cheeky.

lit-sorry V has a cold, i hope she feels better very quickly! and sleeps better too.i like autumn, i like the seasons changing, it getting colder and that. The cookies sound delciious! you made me laugh out loud about the comment on your whiny husband!! haha i feel like i know him from the things u say, and that he would be whiny when not well. Ahaha thanks for the laugh. hope dd1 and dh both feel better soon.

apple- i feel so bad for O!!! poor baba! i really hope his rash clears up soon and hes back to his normal self! how is he sleeping at night? all he really needs is lots of comofrt and mum cuddles!! :) 
hope he is feeling better at the weekend, little break sounds lovely.

afm- isa has been more settled at night, its been great. Last night he slept in his cot the full night, and only woke 3 times, but each time was brief and he settled back quickly.DH and i went out last night to a gig, it was good fun and isa was very good my mum said. only woke once briefly.
today i really need to clean and tidy and put washes on. And on friday we are driving down south, a 6 hour drive, to visit my inlaws. Not looking forward to the drive to be honest! plus we are going to sleep in my MIL's spare room which is small and cramped. Fun.
Not much else to report really, isa is crawling everywhere, and still not having a night feed, which is great. I used to hate getting up at night to make a bottle.
DH seems stressed just now, with college and he is still looking for a job, money is a bit tight but we are getting by ok.
catch up soon ladies have a good day x


----------



## Apple111

Ally glad the fundraiser went ok, sorry about Isa not settling , that's stressful, especially when u couldn't get home! :( glad you got to the gig tho. That's sounds fun and glad Isa settled ok for your mum. Hope your dh finds a job soon that he is happy with. Hope the trip to the inlaws goes ok and the journey down is a good one. I could only handle my in laws for a couple of hours lol x 


Lit/ I agree with the school issue. I think ds would have been much better if he had done a couple of months half days to get him used to the routine. I feel really guilty sending him in as he is clearly tired and I know he just wants cuddles when he is feeling like that&#128546; I'm not feeling really happy about this at all at the moment :( 

Lit / your baking always makes me feel hungry &#128514; It sounds delicious! Banana bread and pecan cookies ! I wouldn't know where to start. Your cooking/ baking sounds fun. Ive done quite a bit of batch cooking this week and put into trays in the freezer but that's boring lol..it definitely makes my life easier though so worth doing. Hope V and your dh are feeling better soon x and yay for V having nap in the crib !! &#128525; Hope you get lots more of that !! X 

Ali/ hope u r feeling ok today. Sorry your co worker noticed you wasn't having a good day. Maybe try not to over think that though I'm sure they have off days. Hope boys and dh doing ok x 

Vroggers, hope u r feeling ok today x sorry about your night with L bless her. Teething is so frustrating. I really know how you feel having to take a little time out. it's so stressful at times, especially if they are upset as we just feel helpless. It must be so horrible for them tho. Silly teeth !! O is really struggling with teeth in top of his virus &#128542;. 

Slammer/midnight/newbie /thorpedo hope u r all well. Sorry if I have missed anyone x

Update /My teenager is going through it at the moment also with pressure from school. It's really annoying I'm getting phone calls from his head of year in disgust that he has gone to school in trainers and his attitude towards this is not good enough but the same day I'm getting calls from 2 of his teachers maths and science saying they are really pleased with him and his attitude towards his work in school and they can see he is making good effort in class which they feel deserve recognition.. it seems they don't communicate at all.. my son was really stressed last night and ended up in tears.. so the first thing on my list today is having a word with school ! &#128547; 

O still poorly with this blooming virus. So annoying! He has the rash all over his face now as well as arms legs and torso 
:( the dr said though that when viral rash appears that it's the later end of the virus so hopefully he might be ok for weekend when we go away :) &#129310;Still no teeth but I'm sure 2 very close to cutting through at bottom. 

Personally been feeling quite stressed last couple of days , just really hassled with one thing or another. O up st lot in night as is ds. I also got myself an appointment today to see dr. Ive been getting a pain just under my ribs on right side of abdomen. It's bit like a stabbing pain for few seconds then goes. It's been on and off about a month&#128542; And last couple of days Ive been more aware of it so thought better get it checked out. Dr sending me for a scan. Said it will be around 2 weeks ish and then she will call me with results. I'll be honest even though only with you guys but I am pretty freaked out by it. I know my heads running away with itself but can't help thinking the worst. I know there's nothing I can do I just need to wait until the scan. Ive been googling which I know isn't good to do but it's def around liver / gall bladdder area although dr thought it was small bowel area .. I don't know ?? Anyway sorry for little vent ! 
Hope u all have a nice day x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- wow, your poor little guy! I hope he starts feeling better soon, that's gotta be tough to see him struggling so much with nothing you can do.
You're dealing with a lot, you guys need a good break. 
I would be stressing too, I can't blame you there but Google definitely doesn't help. I'm terrible with that. Keep us updated, I will be thinking of you! :hug: 

Literati- can you send some of those cookies here? :haha: that sounds amazing! Having the same issue here with L and the power cords. We usually play in her room since she can crawl around and there isn't too much she shouldn't get into in there, but when we are in the living room she heads straight to the cords. There's nothing like man colds haha, I hope everyone feels better soon! 

Ally- sounds like we will be doing the same party wise! First birthdays are definitely more for the parents/ other family, some people do like to go all out which I think is cute but not for us! L prefers the little pouches of purees over being spoon fed, but I still have to squeeze it for her to get some. 
I hope the visit with in laws goes better than expected! Maybe it'll be nice to get a change of scenery. 
I'm sorry dh is so stressed, I hope he finds a job that works best for your family! Job hunting is no fun at all. 

Afm- unfortunately been pretty sick a few more times including tonight, but lemon water helps and thankfully dh has been here today, because L has also been extra fussy today. She woke up at 2:30am screaming for a bottle so she's either extra tired today or her teeth hurt. 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers / thank u x sorry u have been feeling so sick ... that's not good. I don't miss that side of pregnancy. Hope it passes for u soon x 

We are still away on out little break. Boys just sleeping so thought I'd pop on. O seems to be getting better rash going and startibg eating again .. thanks goodness .. ds having a good time.. I'm trying not to think about this scan but not doing a very good job. I think I'm hormonal as well which doesn't help. I think I'm going to go to A&E when I get home. I think waiting for a couple of weeks will drive me round the bend &#128547;.. anyway on positive note we are off to a food festival so planning on treating myself to a big cake lol x hope u all have a good day x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- thank you! 
If you guys are still there I hope you're having a good time, enjoy the cake! That sounds sooo good. 
I'm sorry if you've already said, but when's the scan? Don't blame you for not wanting to wait! 

Afm- had another doc appointment, my ob put in a prescription for Zoloft (low dose) to start when I hit 12 weeks. I'm hoping it helps! I also had an ultrasound and she said everything looked textbook, hb good and looked like a little kidney bean squirming around. Still having mixed emotions! 
I also peeked a glance at the scale and was so discouraged. Really would like to be about 30-40 pounds lighter, and now I'm supposed to gain weight. I need to stick with eating as healthy as possible and try to start the elliptical again.


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ so glad your scan was so positive. Amazing to see that little heartbeat :) sorry you are mixed emotions at the min but I think that's totally normal hon and to be expected.. I have 4 boys now. My eldest moved out now but every time I was pregnant I always went through the " will I be able to manage " ! And I did just fine :) 

The healthy eating sounds a good plan, and will be good for you and baby. Also good for you psychologically as well but make sure u treat yourself though ! Xx 

I phoned my dr today to chance up the scan and called the hospital. They said 14/16 days and that was classed as urgent &#128547;.. so just waiting st he moment.. 

O seems much better thank goodness &#128525;Rash more or less gone , just loose nappies now but he is starting to eat a little again. 

Me and ds have a medical tomorrow relating to that car bump we had last month. Insurance still not paid out , such a pain. I have a hire car but still just want to get it sorted now. I hate appointments !! 

Hope other ladies and babies doing ok x


----------



## newbie2013

Hello! It seems like ages since I've been on. I haven't had time to read back through every post but wanted to say hi! 

Vrogers - wow! Super exciting and terrifying all at the same time. I'm so pleased you're seeking help for your emotional health. I know I would definitely need that. 

Afm, I'm struggling, to be honest. I daydream about sleeping for than three hours at a time. His sleep used to be good, but it hasn't improved as he has gotten older so now it isn't as ideal. Don't get me wrong, compared to some on here, he's amazing, but I'm exhausted from waking up at least three times per night, then me getting up at 5:30 for work, leaving by 7 and not getting home until 5. Work is crazy. I'm now principal and responsible for almost 900 kids and about 100 staff. Daunting to handle with such broken sleep. I honestly don't know how I'm still functioning. My MIL is still staying with us and that's pushing me to breaking point. She's driving me crazy! I need a break. I need sleep! I'm so tired... 

Sorry for the bitch. I just needed to get that off my chest...


----------



## Ally2015

apple- sorry about school troubles your teenager is having, sounds very stressful. hope ur dr appt goes well. dont google, dont worry, just see what happens.
Sorry u have to wait so long!!! i hate that wait, but honestly, try not to think about it and it will be the day you get the call. Hope u managed to enjoy the trip away.

vrogers- sorry about sickness, hope u feel better soon. try ginger. Glad the scan went well. Good luck with healthy eating!

newbie- sorry you are so tired! really sympthaise and babies just go through phases, good sleep, then bad sleep. They are going through a lot, and yeah, just try to get rest when u can! Mil... how long will she be there for?

afm- went for a trip down south to see my in laws. 6 hour drive, it was tiring. DH drove, and i sat in the back with isa and tried to keep him entertained. He slept for about nearly half of the journey- broken up into 3 naps. We were stayong at dh's parents new flat, and the spare room was tiny!!!! dh and i had to share a single bed, and we just managed to fit in the cotbed for Isa. The room was hot and stuffy too, not nice...
on sunday, isa woke with a really bad cold, and temp and we decided to head home a day early that evening. We drove through the evening, it messed up Isa's normal sleep routine and he wasn't happy. Cried and cried in the car seat, and we spent yesterday recovering, as we were all so tired.
He is a bit better today but not himself, and is very clingy. It was nice to see in laws and that though, i get on with them all fine, and we dont see each other often so it is nice to see them all. 
My brothers birthday this week, need to sort out a present! not much else to report i think.
its very quiet on here, hope everyone and the babas are doing well xxx


----------



## slammerkin

God I miss having time to get on here and chat with all of you! I just do not have the time or mental energy to keep up these days. I can't waste too much time at work doing personal stuff on the internet, and I'm mentally drained at home so all I can really manage is mindlessly scrolling Facebook!

Vrogers - glad you're getting help for depression and that you can mostly forget you are pregnant most days!

Apple - sorry to hear about O's virus, but glad to hear he is feeling better. A d pore DS being ragged from school. It does take it out of them. To be honest I think my DD needs a bit of TV chill out time after preschool to just decompress. And that sucks about your teenager having such mixed reactions from school staff. 

AliJo - how is FIL? I hope the surgery is a success. Your poor DH. How's the puppy? I can't imagine adding yet another living thing to care for into my life.

Literati - sorry V was sick. How is DHs job going? You asked a while ago if those glasses I mentioned made a difference and they definitely do. My eyes are nowhere near as dry and tired now. 

Newbie - you must be so stressed! you have a lot going on. Sending hugs.

Ally - probably a good idea coming home early when Isa got sick. Poor guy. How is he now? Nice that you've had some nights out recently. I have no idea when DH and I will ever get a night out.

Pomp - so glad Jamies heart is doing well!

AFM - ugh, preschool germs are running rampant and DD has been on and off sick since she started. Still has a cough from a previous round, and then was fighting a fever for the last few days. She missed two days of school, but was back today. Please no more sickness for her for a while! Sadly DH and I are now feeling something coming on. And I just got over being sick too. 

Now sure what to do about her dance class. It's a different teacher from the last one, and to be honest she does not seem to be having fun. Her teacher in the spring made it so fun and used lota of music, but this one seems to be trying to make it more serious and I don't think it's appropriate for 3.5-5 year olds. I guess I need to talk to the owner. But I hate confrontation.

Work has been cray the last two weeks. Last week DH had to be in to work early two days, so I was staying later other days to make it up. This week I am finally having my official onboarding after being there like six weeks. I also have actual work to try and fit in. The onboarding stuff goes later in the day, so I am having to stay later and get home later and it sucks. Next week should be back to normal though.

DH is actively searching for a new job with normal hours. Something like a financial analyst. Obviously entry level. He has a degree in financial mathematics, but has been bartending 6.5 years now. Really hope he managed to find something soon. Worried about what kind of salary he'd be offered but well just have to see what he can get. 

DD turns four next weekend and I am just now trying to plan a little party. So not on top of things. It will be fairly slap-dash. Oh well.

Back is still not good. :( Sleep is still crap. Can't wait for this week to be over!

Phew.


----------



## slammerkin

Good lord I posted and then realized I basically said nothing about Jack!!

He's getting super strong s x climbing all over us and pulling up on his knees. Can sit for a while and occasionally get into position himself. Still not proper crawling, but army crawling everywhere. He always has bruises on his right forearm because that's the one the really pushes with and gets underneath himself.

He is getting more cute and interactive and this whole sitting thing is a godsend. I've been looking forward to him sitting practically since birth. 

He still doesn't eat much. The daycare lady tries a lot more with that than I do. He's apparently picky with texture and temperature, and I just can't be bothered. I bought a Baby Bullet and haven't used it. He can eat puffs and cheerios now though, so those are really good to keep him entertained in the highchair while I do the dishes or put away my pumped milk and wash bottles.


----------



## Apple111

Newbie/sorry you are having such a stressful time hon. It does sound hard going. Do you have any idea how long mil will be with you. When u say she is driving you crazy what is she doing. Does she comment on parenting ect ? My ex mothering law used to do that and it drove me bonkers and that was just on visits ! School sounds full on. Sorry Z is up 3 times and you are so tired. O is the same at the min. Sometimes 5/6 times but it's just to put his dummy in half the time but it still broken sleep for me and oh. I do agree with Ally in that their sleep is all over at this age in different phases. O is my 4th, I have teenager and ds who is 4 at home with us, eldest flew the nest now but with my other boys it always fluctuated but settled down once they got a little older. I can't wait for that time !! &#128525; I'm still off work but due back in a few weeks now and I'm dreading it. Really don't know how I'm going to manage it. I just feel all my boys need me at the min. Ds started school this time, teenager started main GCSE exams and in final 2 years of school and obviously O just 8 months. Might have to see how things go and maybe reduce my hours some more. &#128547;

Ally/ sorry the trip to your inlaws was so tiring. Poor little Isa glad he is starting to pick up. Journey sounds like it was quite stressful. I usually always end up
Sat in back with the boys. Single bed to share and just room for cot doesn't sound fun. Glad you had nice time with in laws tho. It's nice that you get on.. x

Slammer/ nice to hear from you hon. I wonder how u r getting on often. I know it's gonna be hard for me to get on here also when I'm back st work. I only manage to update now really during the night mainly when I can't sleep.. glad the job going ok, your settling in period seem to be taking a while lol..I can imagine u just wanting to get on with it ! :) 
Jack sounds like he is doing ok with his childminder now which must be reassuring for you. O goes next month for 1st time, I'm dreading it as he is really clingy now &#128547;. 
Sorry to hear about Ava's dance teacher. I agree, it should not be too serious at that age. It should be fun not pressure and all serious. Hope you manage to get it sorted. I understand u feeling a little awkward tho. I'd be the same. Glad jack doing so well. He likes his little army crawl doesn't he lol x happy birthday to Ava if you don't manage to get back in before x

Lit/ hope u and little ones r doing ok hon not heard from u in a while xx 

Vroggers/ hope u are well and sickness behaving ! X 

Ali/ hope u n boys also doing ok n work alright. I know you have a lot on at the min x

Pomp/ hope u and little man r well x 

Sorry if Ive forgotten anyone. 

Well it's 6 am Ive been awake since 
3am with ds , poor little fella got really bad cough, sounds so sore. Really don't know what to do with him as just started school and don't want him to miss things but if he is not any better later I think it may be a day off. 
I honestly must have been to O in his cot about 10 times so far tonight. I think he has a bit of unsettled wind or something he is just really restless. It's been the same for last few nights &#128547;. 

Im still getting the pain in my stomach and had decided that I was going to go to a&e today with my mum and oh have day off work to look after O but I don't know what to do now. I know Oh is going to be shattered and off with two of them will be hard work. Don't know what to do as I'm going to be shattered. If they keep me in hospital I'd be stressing if I knew ds wasn't well. Always something to complicate stuff isn't there &#128547;. I know my mum and oh will want me to go on and get checked out but I'm going to be a wreck later with having no sleep and I know I'll be sat in A&E for hours &#128533; &#128547;. 

Sorry for vent ! 

Hope u all have good day ladies x


----------



## Apple111

Wow quiet on here, hope all ladies and little ones ok :) I'm sure O has finally got his first 2 teeth coming through at bottom, can see them just under gum, hope others come quicker drove him bonkers bless him x


----------



## Ally2015

slammer-nice to hear from you! Isa still has a runny nose, has been sleeping longer during the day. Nights are up and down. what are your birthday party ideas for dd1? hope ur DH finds a job soon. Its so funny how u forgot to update on Jack, hahaha. Glad hes doing well. Sounds a little fussy though. Some days when Isa is like that, or won't eat much i just feel like i cannot be bothered. it's so messy too!

apple- i feel u on the unsettled nights just now, with this cold, he is up a lot and seems uncomfortable. did u go to a and e? how are u feeling now?

afm-isa still has a cold so hasn't been sleeping or eating well. Feeling so tired. 
Today though, dh and i, and my brothers and my brothers gf went and did an escape room. U get locked in a room for 60 mins and have to find clues to get out etc. We managed it, with 15 secs to spare! great fun. 
need to do some food shopping, and put some stuff on gumtree today. nothing exciting happening my way at all ahha xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi Ally/ poor baba sorry to hear Isa still not well :( hope he picks up soon. It took O ages to get right from his virud and he still isn't 100%.. 

It's funny u mention escape. I was looking at one the other day and thought it would be good fun to do one with my eldest two boys before I go back to work. Check u out .. time to spare haha .. id be locked in for sure ! 

I did go to A&E but they wouldn't scan me, so when I got home I rang ultrasound myself and spoke to a nice lady who must have felt sorry for me and actually managed to get me in the following day. They said my main organs looked ok but it seemed to be coming from my bowel area so I need to go back to my own dr next week to discuss other options. I'm trying buscapan at the min and cocodamol to see if it helps. I'm trying to stay off google &#128547; ! 

My poor 4 yr old still has a terrible night cough. I'm hoping it stays away from O as that would be a night mare with him feeding. O is doing ok at the min started to eat solids again and def got his first two teeth popping through. My oh and teenager both have really sore throats. I'm hoping I avoids the bugs ! 

Just been having a day putting stuff on eBay. Been putting it off ages! Never tried gum tree, I'll have to have a look.
I met my eldest son for coffee today and a look around the shops. O always loves to see him. That's it for me .. off to watch X factor n do pile of ironing ! &#128547; Hope u all have a good weekend xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello all! So sorry I haven't been on in a while! We have been quite busy in the evenings lately, and with DH home more, I have less *alone* time to just sit and veg on my phone! Sorry about that! This past week was crazy because I was crazy and booked last minute fall family photos and then we were scrambling around like chickens with their heads cut off going shopping for coordinating outfits and such in between activities. I've been taking aerobics on Monday evenings, dd1 has swimming lessons on Tuesdays, and we have a church small group on Thursdays, so fairly busy in the evenings now (although nothing compared to people with older kids, I know)! 

I won't be able to comment in detail to everyone, but I hope I can catch everyone who's replied since I last did. 

VRogers - sorry you've been sick some more! Hugs! So glad the u/s looked good and baby is doing well! I understand your mixed feelings still about the baby. That is also understandable about not loving your weight right now. But pregnancy won't last forever, and you'll have all the time in the world to lose it after! Glad you can start on Zoloft at 12 weeks! 

Slammer - I miss when you (and others!) had the time to be on here and chat more, too! I think we are all getting quite busy with our little families. I totally understand you being too mentally drained after work to do anything but scroll Facebook! I feel the same most evenings, and I'm not even working yet. Despite the hours being a bit off lately and orientation taking forever, are you enjoying your job? Are you feeling happier you made the switch? Is the extra pay substantial? I am glad to hear you can work more normal hours soon. I hope your DH is able to find a great entry level job in the financial sector and that it will pay better than you think! Would be amazing to have him home/awake more when you're home! That's great those glasses have helped so much with your eye strain! DH's job is going great! We are loving it. 

Apple - sorry about your scare with your Under the rib pain. Sounds like you're quite stressed about it, which is understandable. I hope your doctor can give you some more insight now that you've had the scan. Hopefully what you've been taking starts to help soon. Hugs! Sounds like you've had tons of sickness lately too (seems like everyone has!). That's no good at all. I hope things settle down for your family soon. 

Ally - sorry Isa got sick and that traveling messed his sleep up! I absolutely hate when that happens. 

Newbie - oh wow, I don't blame you for being so tired! Multiple night wake ups when you're back to work make life almost unbearable. Not looking forward to that. And to have to get up at 5:30 am! Wow! Sounds so hard! You're such a trooper! I hope maybe you can get a nap or something soon. I know your DH isn't too helpful but maybe you could specifically ask him if he could let you nap next time you both have a day off? Sorry life is so tiring and busy. I hated being a working mom, and do not look forward to it again. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone, but I probably did! Will try to be on more often so I can stay caught up.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - You're so lucky to have your DH home more! I long for the day that my DH and I have more time together! Does sound pretty busy! Busy is good sometimes. 

Apple - I'm sorry about all the illnesses. I hope O stays well. I hope they figure out what is going on with you soon. I hope O's teeth don't cause him too much of a fuss. 

Ally - I'm sorry Isa is unwell. I hope he gets to feeling better soon. We have some escape rooms near by. They have some where you actually get tied up. 

Slammer - This is definitely a fun age. They're personality starts to show more and more I feel. That's great that he's enjoying cheerios and puffs, though! T eats everything. He's such a little omnomnivore! He even throws tantrums over food. 

Thanks for thinking about us! I'll post an update on my FIL at the bottom. 

Newbie - So glad to see you! The sleep will get better. I mean.. at least we're almost through the first year? I'm sorry your MIL is driving you crazy.. they tend to do that. 

Vrogers - I really hope the Zoloft helps you! The mixed emotions are definitely expected. Maybe once you start the Zoloft things will start to feel better. Glad the little bean is doing well, though. 

I get you on the weight. I definitely wanted to be lighter when I got pregnant for round two, but I did not want to wait to lose it. So, here I am.. trying. 

AFM - First off on my FIL. He made it through surgery and the "danger zone", but he's back in the hospital as of last night because he has an infection. DH has a cousin watching out for him and helping him out. He was staying there with her for awhile. He did go home the night before going back to the hospital, though. We didn't want him to, but he's stubborn and plus he's still dealing with his wife's passing. I couldn't imagine being hit with all of this at a time like this. 

The puppy is being a puppy. Still a pain, but that'll be the case for awhile. I knew what I was getting into. O LOVES her, though. They run around playing all the time and it's so precious to see. I don't regret my decision at all (although, I threaten her and warn her to not make me regret it :haha:) 

T is doing well! He is starting to stand on his own for short periods. Longest being about 30 seconds. He was so proud of himself. He keeps doing it so I do believe I'll have another early walker. I won't lie.. I'm excited. I'm crazy and love all the stages where people say "You'll change your mind/wish they didn't". I'll be happy when he gets past the stage where EVERYTHING goes to his mouth. O was never like that. T on the other hand.. and my whole yard is a danger because there are acorns everywhere. Those are a perfect choking hazard. 

O is doing well also. He is over the moon with having a puppy to play with. Our other dog loved her at first, but is now being a big jerk to her. I kind of laugh about it because it won't be too long before she's bigger than him. 

I'm doing okay. I've been in a pretty low point with my depression. Worse than it has been in a long time, but I might be finally coming out of it. Fingers crossed. Helps that I've had some time off. I worked 2 days off one worked 3 off one worked 2 days.. I definitely needed a break. I missed my boys. If DH ever lost his job for some reason I'd be looking at a schedule like that and I'm not okay with it! Mainly because I miss my boys. Which I don't expect him to ever lose his job, but it is nice to know that if he did I could pick up part time and manage financially till he got another one. 

I don't think I ever mentioned it, but if I did I'm sorry. I just wanted to say that my best friend up in Michigan had her baby.. on O's birthday! I was so excited lol Now she's at 2 girls and I'm at 2 boys.. we're both hoping to have one of the other gender next time haha.. 

I don't know what else is going on. I've been having some lower gut pains. Not sure what is causing it. Seems to get bad with certain foods. Nothing better be up because I won't have insurance till November. It got pretty bad the other night. 

Weight wise.. I've lost a few more pounds. I'm not down to a little under 3 lbs away from pre pregnancy. I've been going between 5-10 lbs away forever! I was back up to 10 lbs away and I finally cracked down on myself. Got down to 5 away.. kind of stopped watching my diet then worked that crazy amount of time and got back on it after that. So I only lost maybe 2 lbs last month, but 5 lbs in half a month when I watched it closely so if I just stick to what I'm doing I should do alright for awhile till I need to adjust it. I'm focusing on 5 lb mini goals. Losing 5 lbs is a lot less intimidating than even 10. Especially a lot less intimidating than the whole picture. 

Hopefully I can catch up again before I go back to work on Tuesday. Next weekend is my weekend on so I will work Tue/Wed Sat/Sun Tue/Wed then I get 5 days again. I'm always looking forward to those 5 days.


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ nice to hear from u :) sounds like u have been really busy :) it's loverly that u have had some quality time with DH. The photo shoot sounded fun and stressful &#128514;Be loverly to keep though. U put me to shame with the keep fit classes lol.. I was doing good with my exercises but since Ive been having this abdominal issue Ive left it alone but I do miss it. Ive also put weight back on which is annoying but I have just been eating what I want. I couldn't handle dieting as well as other things going on. 

Ali/ nice to hear from you too. I was wondering how things were going with FIL ect. Poor guy he has really had a rough time of it lately hasn't he. Hope ur dh is doing ok it must be really hard on him to and yourself ..hugs x 

You do sound in a good place though , glad u managed to get a little break from work. It's surprising the difference it makes. Well done u for the weight ! &#128525; That's really good. I know u mentioned trying for number 3 is that still the case ? 
Glad O likes the new puppy. My ds would love a little dog but I know OH would have non of it at the min and we would definitely struggle to have people to look after one if we wanted to go away&#128547;. I had a loverly little dog whilst my elder boys were younger. We had her 15 years. I always said she was the daughter I never had haha so loyal.. My eldest was in a pram when we got her and was leaving school when she passed away &#128546;.. 

Anyway.. I walked in on O stood up in his cot today looking very pleased with himself. That's the first time he has done that.. he seems to be a little slower that the babies on here bless him ha..he has just started to get into crawling position and rocks backwards and forwards so sure won't be long now. 

Poor ds still has horrible cough. It was his harvest festival today at the local church with his school but I kept him at home &#128542; 

Ive been taking buscapan and reading around making some changes to my diet in the hope it might help my abdom pains Ive been getting. We will have to see if it makes any difference.. going to try and start walking again tomorrow , need to get this weight off and focus on me again. Ive just been doom and gloom googling for last two weeks and I have been comfort eating ! &#128547; 

Better get to ds poor thing is coughing his head off &#128546; X


----------



## AliJo

Apple - Yes, we'll be trying for #3 next year. I'm excited about it haha. I really really hope we have a girl. I will be totally happy with another boy, but a girl is what we both really want. I wouldnlike the next two to be girls actually. 

I hope it helps your stomach and you start to feel better. 

Great on O! He'll get there! He was always laid back. A friends baby that is a month older than T is laid back as well. Just started crawling and standing at furniture. 

I kind of had a chuckle.. was talking to my cousin and she has a 6 month old. She was saying she knows how to say dog, Dada, mama, and I love dada.. I'm all "Hmm......" no way she can say I love Dada yet lol dogs is debatable lol I know they make sounds that sound like words. She's always been a bit air headed.


----------



## vrogers

Apple- seems like it's pretty common to have the overwhelming "how will I do this" feelings, it really is scary. 
How are you feeling now? Definitely go in if you feel like you need to, I can't imagine how scary/overwhelming it must be. 

Newbie- thank you! Lack of sleep on top of work on top of your mil staying sound completely chaotic! I love my mil and would still be stressed if she stayed here for awhile. How much longer will your mil be there? I hope you're able to get a break soon, a nap or some time to yourself! 

Ally- glad you had a nice visit with in laws, other than Isa getting sick. I hope he feels better soon and catches up on sleep! 
The escape room sounds fun! We have something like that here, I see pictures from friends on fb all the time. 

Slammer- I hope sickness stays away! I'm sorry about the dance class issues, I'm the same way with hating conflict but I agree with you that it should be fun at that age, not serious at all. They are toddlers! 
Good luck to dh on the job search! 
Glad jack is doing well, I felt the exact same about sitting. We are also the same eating wise, we have had success with puffs and small bites of whatever we are eating but that's about it. 

Ali- thank you, I am ready to start the Zoloft and hoping it does help! 
Baby weight seems to be the hardest type of weight to let go of, I lost some weight a few years ago before dh and I married and I don't remember it being this stubborn! 
I hope your FILs infection is cleared and he's able to go home as soon as possible! 
O with the puppy sounds precious, I can't wait until L is old enough to really interact with our dogs, right now they are mostly scared of her and she just laughs at them. 
T seems so advanced! 
I am right there with you on liking what most people say "you'll wish they didn't" like sitting up and crawling and standing. 
I really do hope you are coming out of the depression, I'm sure it helps to have more time with dh and your boys! :hugs: 
Congrats to your best friend! I can't imagine how fun it is to have kiddos together, still waiting on my bff haha. 
Way to go on the weight, it isn't easy and ANY amount lost is progress! 
That's funny about your cousin! I would have had to tell her to please send me a video :haha: 

Afm- thank you for all the well wishes on the sickness! It had improved for at least a week until this afternoon when I had my head in the toilet. I'm very ready for this to pass and to be able to drink coffee again, I miss it! 
I can't believe L is about to be 9 months, so close to a whole year. She pulls up to stand, crawls everywhere, and eats lots of puffs and "crunchies" (I call them baby Cheetos). 
We got an outdoor baby swing and she loves it! While dh was setting it up, I had L in the grass on a blanket with some toys. I turned around at one point and realized she had eaten some dirt, which I found in her diaper today. I will be thrilled when the everything in the mouth stage passes! 
Her 9 month appointment is next week and I'm ready to see how much she weighs now. 
I think that's about it here!


----------



## Ally2015

apple- hope diet changes help, maybe its something like iBS? cute about O standing in his cot. Hope ur ds feels better soon, its not nice when kids are sick, but loads of folk i know have colds etc just now. Maybe the changing seasons!

ali- its nice to hear from you and i'm glad u got a little break from work. It's great t is standing on his own, what a clever boy! Ur poor FIL, wishing him speedy recovery and good health. Must be hard for ur dh, how is he coping?
i cant believe u can think about baby 3 and 4. I dont feel broody in the slightest, like not at all. 

lit- it must be nice for u to have ur dh about more though, but it's nice to hear from you!

vrogers- poor u and the sickness! when does the put everything in motuh stage end? isa puts everything in his mouth, i sometimes see him chewing stuff and im like oh my god what is it!! 

afm- Isa has recovered from his cold now, thank god. He;s crawling everywhere, so wriggly. The other day he went to the fireplace and put coal in his mouth!!! 
he's been fussy with food though and milk still, i wonder if hes teething but can't see any teeth coming through. He has 8 now, so cute.
His sleep has been rubbish the past week with the cold but hoping it's going to go back to how it was before, which was pretty good, he was just waking 2-3 times briefly at night. 
Been busy at uni, and dh busy with his course. money is tight, but hoping in a few months i can start applying to jobs and be nearly done with my thesis. 
I think that is about it from me!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - sorry money is right right now. That's exciting you're getting to be near the end though. 

Ali - what time next year do you think you'll start trying for baby #3? 
So sorry you've hit a low point with the depression. Been there and it's awful. I do hope you're coming out of it now. 
Yay for a puppy! That is exciting and fun for you all. 
I enjoy the crawling stage a lot, but tbh there is a short stage when they start walking that isn't as fun to me because they're constantly falling and you have to watch them like hawks. Crawling is much safer and frees up your hands, so I'm definitely enjoying that about Violet right now.
Sorry you've had to work so much lately. I do hope your DH never loses his job, because those would be terrible hours to keep. 

VRogers - sorry you're feeling so sick. I understand missing coffee! I couldn't stomach it until the third trimester with Violet. That was way too long without coffee for me! Haha. I was sooo groggy all the time. 
Glad you're enjoying all the new stages with L! 

Apple - it is more than understandable that you wouldn't be dieting or exercising with your abdominal pain/issues. I hope things get better soon. Definitely hope you can stop obsessively googling. That is the worst. No good can ever come of that! Haha.

Well done on O standing up in his cot. 

AFM - life is still busy but good. DH has been spending more time than I'd like doing little errands and tinkering with his truck, but of course I can't actually complain. Funny how quickly you get spoiled. 
Dd1 was quite bad today...very rebellious with lots of attitude and yelling at me. I was definitely running out of patience by the end of the day.
Violet is so, so sweet lately. Such a cute little age. She is shaking her head and trying to nod, but she can't figure out how to nod JUST her head, so she also moves her whole upper body. It's quite adorable! I definitely agree with everyone on this being a great age for personality. 

Ali - that is ridiculous about that person thinking her 6 month old could say, "I love dada." Some people are so delusional!


----------



## vrogers

Ally- that's actually a good question, I would assume as they get to be older toddlers, but I hope it doesn't last long because it gives me anxiety! There have been so many times I find paper or tape in her mouth and I never see her grab it! 
Glad Isa feels better! The coal in his mouth made me laugh. Wow 8 teeth! 
Good luck with the job hunting coming up! What kind of job are you wanting? 

Literati- some days I'm able to drink it in the mornings (like this morning) but it's so upsetting when i can't stomach it! 
I'm sorry about dd1 having a hard day! I am not looking forward to the attitude stage (which I think lasts years haha). 

Afm- thankfully the weather is cooling down, it's still hot for autumn, but I've been able to take L outside in her swing, she squeals and loves looking around at everything, it's so cute!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - that's wonderful you've been able to take L on the swings and that she enjoys it. I feel terrible because I realized I only put Violet in a baby swing ONCE in the entire summer. The problem is, a lot of playgrounds around here don't have baby swings anymore, so it's hard to find one that does. I feel sad that Violet hasn't had that experience, because I know dd1 actually loved it. 
Sometimes I feel like I'm failing at having 2 kids...I do okay, but it seems like there's always something sliding. I can never seem to give both girls quality attention, cook, and clean all in one day. There's always something that slides. :( It wears on me and is a bit overwhelming at times. 
And, yes, the attitude phase isn't the most fun! However, there are lots of fun things about each stage, so at least there's that. 

AFM - really short on patience this week. Feeling like I need a break. Just some silent "Me" time for even half an hour or something. Just feels like I can't keep up with all the demands anymore. Trying to be supermom, but failing miserably. :(


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Baby Cheetos are the best! I try to stay away from the baby snacks now. They're just so expensive. T is doing Cheerios so that's our go to. I'm going to start dicing up small pieces of cheese and looking for other quick table snacks. 

T is advanced in the gross motor skills department, but so was O. I just hope T is right where he should be on his language skills. That's the only thing O started slacking in and now we're playing catch up. 

Glad you're starting to feel better. I still can't hardly believe we have a lady in our group expecting another! That's great that L loves the swing! I wish we had a tree that could support one. They're all huge old trees. We have an oak, a big maple with no lower branches, and a couple of others I'm not sure what they are. I'll just need to get a play set next year. We planned on it anyways. 

Ally - I don't think he's coping all that well. Life goes on and I think it's just easier for him to deal with it in short spurts then kind of just keep going. It'll take him some time. He's an emotional guy so he tries to avoid them. 

Glad Isa is recovering. They will definitely find anything and everything to eat! Money has been tight here because I missed 5 days of work in one month and we're still recovering. Which is actually one day shy of two full weeks for me. 

Lite - I know, right? I just laughed. She's an airhead. She will probably always think her child is advanced in everything until it's blatantly obvious she's not. Her mother use to say that my cousin was going to be really tall, taller than her. She's as short as I am. :haha: Then things like how smart her oldest was and blah blah blah. He's gone no where and I didn't see the intelligence ever show. 

I've gone back and forth on the number 3. I don't think I will wait till T is 18 months although, I should. I want to be done right around 30 if we go for number 4. I was thinking May-June giving me a Feb-Mar baby, but I don't know. I kind of thought of going earlier so I can get a Fall baby. :haha: I really won't know for sure until we get closer to the dates. I'll know if I'm ready or not then. I felt ready when we were planning on trying for T. 

Sorry DD1 has been bad lately. I wish O would yell at me. Only because that would mean he's being more verbal lol.. I hope you get some sort of a break soon. I wish I could be supermom.. there is just no way. 


AFM - O has been getting too much screen time lately. So I'm trying REAL hard to limit it. Trying to be more stimulating for him. He's at such a good age for learning I need to embrace it. It's just so hard when they both get demanding. We read a book (which is incredible because he usually hates them), puzzles, board game, and he helped make his own lunch. The lunch thing turned into a disaster, though. No messes.. he just didn't want it other than one part. Once it got mixed he didn't want it. Oh well. I ate it. 

T had his appointment today. He was 29.8 inches and 23 lbs. Almost 2 whole inches longer than O at this age.. and weighs less. O was such a chunk by this time! Kind of annoyed that T's active problem on the chart is "trained night feeder" like it has to be a problem at all. I get that he doesn't NEED it, but in a world of diseases and health issues.. that's an active problem? Oh well. I lied and said it was getting better. I'll say it's resolved next time even if it's not. He has good nights and bad nights. I don't have the energy to fix it. Might try to reduce the night feeding some, though. He's so attached to falling asleep at the breast it's not even funny. Going to try giving him his blanket. I'm not too concerned if he sleeps with it anymore.

O was strong willed, but I think T will put him to shame. He will scream bloody murder for what he wants. I don't even give into it most of the time. It's funny sometimes because he'll just stop and be fine and goes and does something else. Other times not so much. I managed to get him to sleep tonight without him nursing. I kept taking him off and he wasn't having it. I put on a lullaby video on YouTube and he stared at that for a minute and passed out. It's still playing.. if it helps.. I'll play it all night. I don't care. 

Anyways, I better get to sleep. Need to get caught up with the house tomorrow because I work this weekend have Monday off then work Tuesday Wednesday. Tired of trying to always play catch up on the house.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- don't feel bad! L's first time in a swing was when we bought this one last week. 
I have a feeling I will feel JUST like you described, and I'm sure most people with 2+ feel the same way but from what I've seen on here I think you are doing a lovely job and you love your kiddos! They won't remember the laundry or cleaning that wasn't done, but will remember how much you love them :hugs: 
Would your dh or another family member be able to keep your kids so you can go grab some coffee or shopping or take a nap? I hope you can get some time asap! 

Ali- I've been wanting to try cheerios too! Baby snacks do tend to get expensive w/ how often we buy them. 
I can't believe it either haha, still freaking out and doesn't feel quite real. 
Don't feel too bad about the screen time! Although I have felt the same way on days when I'm too sick/tired and just want to go to bed but can't. They have SO much energy at this age it's hard to keep up with all the time! 
That's weird that "night feeder" is a problem, I thought it is still completely normal for babies to still wake up to eat? There could definitely be way worse problems. 
Glad the lullaby video helped! 

Afm- i can't wait until L's attention span gets longer! She's so hard to keep up with, she usually plays with one toy for maybe a couple min and crawls around everywhere trying to get into cords, her dresser, and basically anything she shouldn't. 
She's also been eating like crap the past couple days. She ate quite a bit of pear purée yesterday that I found in the cabinet, she seemed to love it. But she's not super into her bottles which is kind of stressing me out! She has her 9 month appointment next week and I'll bring it up.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I'm sorry O isn't where you'd like him to be verbally. Have you thought about speech pathology? There are some therapists who can do therapy over Skype, so you don't have to worry about running to and from appointments. Just a thought. I hope he continues to make some progress and get closer to where he should be. Sounds like you're doing a great job providing learning opportunities for him. It's only understandable that he would be getting screen time and that it would be difficult to give a LOT of one on one attention to him when you're busy with T as well. I find it really hard as well. 

That's exciting about potentially trying already next spring! I definitely don't think I'll be ready by then. I think I'll feel ready to try by summer or September 2018, but financially we might have to wait until December 2018 or later to start trying, because we have a lot of student debt to pay off still, and I'd really like to make major headway on it before I take my next, and most likely last, maternity leave. I hope we are all still active on this thread next year and can go through your next TTC/pregnancy journey with you! 
That's such BS that they have his night feeding as a problem. Who really cares?! And I do think it's quite normal at his age. I would probably do the same as you and just pretend it has gotten better even when it hasn't. None of their business anyway. That's crazy about T being so strong willed!! 

VRogers - thanks! I appreciate your kind words. 
Violet's attention span is also terrible and she can't even sit still for me to read her one super short baby book! It concerns me slightly, because dd1 learned so much with how much we read to her. 
Violet is also always into cords. Oy! 
Sorry L isn't eating much these days. I hope your doctor can alleviate your concerns at L's appointment. 

AFM - have seen too many people this week and feeling tired from it. It's Thanskgiving this weekend, but I'm just not feeling up to visiting with family for long periods of time. 
In other news, we have been potty training dd1 for the past month, and she is slowly getting a lot better. Has had one accident-free day so far, but most days only 1 or 2 accidents so hopefully more accident-free days soon.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, not really been able to get on for a couple of days, Ill try and reply to all but sorry if I miss anyone. 

Lit / sorry you are feeling overwhelmed at times . Im right there with you hon so sending u hugs!! I sometimes feel my whole day is spent splitting myself between everyone else and me time just isnt a consideration ! Had to laugh at myself the other day. It was all a bit manic and I finally got ds and teenager (who had been a pain !! ) to school, O to sleep and I thought right! Im going to get a coffee and sandwich .. I sat, or rather flopped into chair and even made it recline..that cheese pickle sandwich was bliss lol..I just sat in the silence for 15 mins .. then O woke up ! Ha .. funny how those little breaks become your bit of sanity and Ive decided Im definitely an emotional eater !! &#128514;

Yay for the potty training! Dd1 sounds like she is doing just fine. It took ds ages to get it dissed. We even gave up at one stage for a while. He then just got it over night. Try not to worry about the swing thing Ive been the same with O this summer. Its def harder with more than one to think about and entertain, u r doing a fab job hon x 

Ali /glad puppy settling in :) loverly that O loves it , super cute . Funny about the 6 month old with the almost conversations &#128514; u just gotta laugh at people like that ha x he will be writing his name next &#128514;.. T sounds like he is doing great &#128077;. Standing up for so long , bless him I bet he looks so cute x glad u have managed to have a little break between work it does make all the difference. Try not to worry to much about Os verbal skills. Ds was a little behind but has soon caught up. He still has to think about what he wants to say and sometimes cant really find the words. He has his first speech and language session this month as he sometimes has a stammer but Im trying not to worry too much, its mainly when he is passionate about what he wants to say but his little brain cant find the words fast enough :) 

Vroggers/ glad u r doing ok hon. Whens your next scan, ? It is exciting another baba on this thread &#128513;.. . L sounds like she is doing great x hope the sickness stays at bay !! Are u planning to find out sex of baba ? X do your families know yet ?

Ally / hope isa still on the mend .. fancy him getting the coal &#128514; they are so quick once they get going arent they. Sorry the money is tight at the min hope dh gets something Soon that he is happy with. Yay for thesis nearly being done. Any ideas what u want to do yourself. Are You planning full or part time ? 

Update/ My ds cough seems to have improved but looks like O is getting a cold &#128547;. Just time of year I suppose. Ive sorted it that mum has boys for s few hours this afternoon and me and oh go for lunch somewhere. We have a few things we could do with having a chat about but we can never talk properly when boys are around. Saying that O has had quite a bad night so its looking like I might have to cancel now for another day . Never mind.. 

Last week I was sure Os bottom two teeth would be through in days but they are being stubborn and staying just under gum and still not cut through &#128547; they must be bothering him as well. Lots of cuddles this weekend I think. 

Ds seems to have had a better week at school, so pleased about that. Im getting into a better routine with him now. I make sure his tea is ready for straight as he comes in or I have seen he is straight in trying to get biscuits lol.. and has been so tired and moody that I have given in. He has been having a hot dinner at school so Ive been making him a sandwich and fruit ready for when he gets home which seems to be working as he eats it straight down. Ds loves birds like his dad so Ive started to put loads of food out for them and have a feeding table by back window so he can see them when he is sat at table having his tea. I get full run down of whats in garden lol but it works., 1st couple of weeks he would just come in and watch tv or iPad but now asking him to sit at table is working much better. He eats better without the tv, with tv its like one small bite every 10 mins ! Then its left&#128547; I put O there as well in his high chair with some snacks and he is getting used to that also which is nice. I try to get teenager to do he has time with his little brothers but he will sit for like a min, rush his food down and then want to  chill in his room  !!! Lol or should I say his pit !! Honestly if I didnt go in and get them or kick his butt he would have plates in there a month !! Oh what fun u have to come ladies haha &#128514; ! He has two wash baskets and clothes are on the floor next to them .. I mean why ?? &#128514; OH says I should just leave it but I cant it does my head in so I just keep on top of it slightly then shut door !!

My eldest was the same and he is really tidy now he has his own place so I dont worry to much lol.. talking of my eldest he passed his final exams this week so now is qualified electrician which was great news. He is so pleased as had to work really hard. Im dead chuffed x 

This silly pain is still around , I have drs on 17th so will wait to see what they say. nothing else here. Hope U all have nice weekend x 

Slammer / newbie hope u r doing ok ladies x


----------



## Apple111

Oh funny little story ladies thought Id share ! .. I went to my 1st Physio the other day for my back after car bump.. it was one of those mornings where everything went wrong or was running late, I finally got to my appointment to notice Id got all sorts over my leggings from O that morning . Id just chucked on first clothes I could find. So I was sat in waiting room hair thrown in a bobble looking dragged through hedge . Then Physio called me in .. this bloody tanned and toned Adonis opened the door.. I was like .. u have got to be friggin kidding.,it was definitely I carried a watermelon moment ! &#128514;.. and then it gets worse I had to get on the bed on all fours to do stretches pmsl &#128518; it was at that point I realised my vest top wasnt best fitted and my boobs were on show ! I was thinking this could be the next 50 shades haha..I was so glad to get out haha x my back felt great after though &#128514;&#128514;magic hands lol &#128514;


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - 15 minutes of silence to eat a sandwich definitely sounds amazing! We really do just need those tiny little breaks for our sanity. I wish you could have gotten an even longer one! I am an emotional eater as well. 
That's too funny about your experience with your good looking physio! I'm sure he didn't notice/care that you were disheveled. 

AFM - I'm in a horrible mood today. Just feel so tense and am longing for some alone time. I've just asked for 5 minutes of quiet time to myself, but it hasn't happened yet. So tense from someone constantly crying or whining or needing mama. Violet is in one of her stormy wonder weeks so she is quite whiny. Just need a bit of time to myself. and of course as soon as DH goes to shower, dd1 needs help on the potty right when I had gotten all comfy with blankets on the couch. I get so tired of dealing with every single diaper change and potty trip all day every day and just wish my DH would take care of them when he's home...and it's not like he isn't willing, but it always seems I end up doing most or all of it anyway. Argh. Sorry for whining. Just in one of those fed up moods. Have to bake 2 pumpkin pies today and then socialize all evening. Majorly not in the mood.


----------



## Apple111

Hi lit/ sorry you are having a down day .. hugs x i can relate to the need for just a little bit of time child free. Its just always the case that when we manage to sneak 5 mins one will need a drink or a pee ! &#128547;..
Its tiring when we end up doing most of childcare duties ourselves but I find Im the same. Like your dh my oh is willing to help it just always seems to be me that ends up doing things. Sometimes I think maybe Im just a bit fussy in the way I like things done lol .. so just do things myself ! 
Pumpkin pie &#127875; :) your baking does sound good ! Never had that though.. sorry to sound bit dumb but is it a savory pie or sweet ? What would u have it with ? 

I saw a thing advertised on Facebook this week about a place u can take kids to pick their own pumpkins for Halloween. I think ds would love it so might take him next weekend. :) 

O seems to be slightly better this evening, fingers crossed he stays that way. Im going to take all my 4 boys to see my nan tomorrow. Its a two hour journey to get there but I love having the boys all together on my own. Even though stressful at times lol x 

Hope your day improves hon and you have a bit of me time at some point this weekend x


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies, it's been days. Hope u are all ok x

lit- agree this is a cute age, really love it. Sorry ur dd1 is playing up though and bein rebellious. You are a supermum! some days and periods are harder than others.
that is great about the potty training.. not looking forward to that. 
sorry u have been feeling down. next time just hand V over to your dh when she needs changing. my DH does loads of changes, and prepping meals etc when he is home, if he didn't i can imagine it really frustrating me!! shouldn;t just be mum doing it. Anyway, sending u hugs and hope u get some alone time soon...

vrogers- its great u have been able to take L out on the swing. Will probably look for a research or teaching job at the uni. 
maybe L is eating less as she is more active and wants to play and explore? i'm finding similar issues with Isa and attention span. He will eat, then after a few mouthfulls stop being interested and want to play with toys and put them in his mouth. 

ali- i dont blame you for saying the night feeding is getting better, they should just leave you to it.T sounds like a chunk! i have no idea what Isa is, he doesn't get another check up till hes 1. There is aplace i can go and do it, but i can never be bothered haha. 

apple- i am going to look for part time, i really don't want to miss too much of these early days with Isa. but i do want to work also, so i think part time will be ideal, although will mean less money. But hey ho!
Did u and oh go out for lunch then? It is the time of the year for colds! hope O doesn't get anything too bad. It took Isa 8 days to recover from his cold. 
That is great about your eldest passing exams and is now an electrician. Oh gosh, your messy teenager, i guess we have all that to wait for haha. 
Glad ur ds had a better week at school. 
your physio story really made me laugh.... thanks for that.
hope u all had nice time at ur nans :)

afm- so Isa has been proper whingy at bedtime, normally he goes down easy but now he just wants to play and crawl. He cries and cries and then gives in, drinks milk and sleeps. It's stressful, i play relaxing music etc (more for myself ahaha). 
he has about 2 naps now a day, dropped the 3rd one but it still depends, some days he needs 3. 
i actually feel in a bt of a bad mood today and no idea why. i had a lie in this morning, dh took isa and did breakfast etc. Then my friend picked me and isa up and treated me to lunch and we did some shopping and then took isa to the park. So don't know why i feel moody... being a woman eh. My dh is annoying me and he isn't or hasn't done anything! he's just sitting across from me watching tv, hahaha. 
been craving a lot of junk food recently and feeling tired, which makes me think i am deficient in something and need to eat better and do exercise!
i think thats about it. its very quiet on here, hope others are well xx


----------



## slammerkin

Apple - I hope your stomach pains go away!

Glad DS is feeling better, but boo to O getting sick! Ugh! Crazy there are still no teeth come through!

Good job with getting a little routine with DS and keeping him off the iPad. I swear sometimes I think my DD really needs the break that TV gives her. It's a chance for her to calm down for a while.

Too funny about the tanned Adonis physio! I carried a watermelon moment - Lmao! My chiro is no Adonis, but I still feel awkward when he adjusts me and has to grab my hip, lol.

Ally - escape room sounds fun. I swear you get out and do so many fun things it seems! My life is so boring by comparison, lol.

You asked then the phase of everything going into their mouth stops...I think I didn't feel confident it was over until around 18 months with DD! It takes forever!

Literati - hope the family photos turn out well! I got some done when DD was two, but not since. Probably next fall I will do them again. Jack will be nearly two then!

Yes, I am enjoying the job for the most part. Some stress with deadlines and delivery calls with clients, but nothing extreme. Still glad I took it anyway. I'm soooo happy for you that DHs new job gives him more time at home!

I feel like a failure with two kids a lot too! Mostly because of my back though. If I didn't have this stupid back issue I would be a lot better. There was a short period of time where I really felt I was rocking the two kids. Then my back went to shit and so did everything else.

AliJo - sorry to hear FIL has to go back to hospital for an infection. I hope he recovers!

I feel the same way about new milestones. I rarely miss the earlier phases of baby development.

Hilarious about the six month old talking. Lmao.

I seriously got super angry reading about that bullshit trained night feeder in Ts chart. What the actual f*ck? I would probably make them remove that shit. If hes waking for it, he needs it! F them! I hate this notion that a baby doesn't know what they need. 

Vrogers - too funny L ate dirt and you saw it in her diaper! Jack got some magic foam that DD left on the floor a couple months ago and there were some bits that I saw in his diaper too, lol.

I hope you can go back to drinking coffee soon! I really didn't drink coffee before Jack, but drank it while pregnant with him to try and get things moving with my digestion lol. And now I still drink it. Mostly just weak instant coffee though.

AFM - biggest news first - my DH GOT A NEW JOB! Hell be a Junior Financial Analyst with a large company that does a lot of work for the government. Omg we are so excited. He actually worked a connection through the bar to get the job. He knows the CFO of the financial section of the company because he comes into the bar, so DH reached out to him to ask him for advice and to look at his resume. The guy was impressed with him and told him to apply to the opening they had and he would ensure he got an interview. So DH had his interview on Fri and got an offer the same day! It's less money than the bar, but well have a normal life! And there is room for growth and big income gains after a few years. He could start as early as next Monday if he gets his background check and drug screen done quick enough! Very proud of him for being bold enough to work that connection and for working hard to prepare for the meeting and interview. He definitely made himself a strong candidate regardless of the connection, but that sure helped too.

Jack is doing good. Gets himself in and out of sitting position easily now. Pulling up to stand on the daycare ladys couch (ours is a little too high and soft for now). Climbing the stair up to the entryway landing. 

DD had her Minions themed party yesterday and had a great time. DH got the night off so that was nice. One of his best friends from growing up also happened to be in town visiting so they came too. 

Ahh, I think that's most of my news. And I've been typing this for ages, so time to stop, lol.


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ sorry you are feeling a bit moody. Do u think u might be hormonal. Only saying that as you could be totally describing me just before I start my cycle. It made me smile the fact that your dh was annoying u even just sat there. I feel like that at time lol..we are allowed to feel like that at times .,its our right ha.. and Im sure if we think hard enough we would be able to find something they did to justify it. Sometimes my oh cant do anything right &#128514; he is very patient tho .. thank goodness.. 

sorry Isa has been unsettled getting to sleep.. its crazy sometimes isnt it.. I know last night O was just fighting sleep. We did manage to go out for day to visit family and he was really good all day just tired and snotty &#128546; so took him about an extra half hr to settle. 

Part time sounds a good plan, Im looking at reducing my hours more and doing some private work to make up the money a bit if poss. Just want to be with O as much as poss really x

Slammer/ hi hon:) glad job going ok. Yay for dh new job!! That is awesome news, and the fact he might be able to start so soon. Money might be less but family time and normality is worth so much more isnt it. He also sounds like the kind of person who wouldnt take long to move up the promotion ladder if the opportunity came up.. good for him, excited for u xx &#128536; 

I really like hearing good news like that particularly as my oh is having such a shitty time at work. Makes me see light at the end of the tunnel, and motivation to keep lookkng for other jobs for him. my oh will get something eventually fingers crossed sooner rather than later :) &#129310; 

Glad jack doing ok, pulling up and standing ! Bless him. They are amazing arent they how quick they come on. Dd party sounds fab. U are a super mummy. Glad she had a good time. X 

Lol yeah the grabbing the hips thing ! Thats what the Physio did with me up on the bed.. I was like .. errrm this is awkward pmsl .. 

Update/ we went to see my nan yesterday, just me and my four boys. Love having time with them like that. I just think its inportant, especially for my eldest two as youngest with us all the time. Way there was fine 2 hours straight through n O slept and ds went on iPad and eldest entertained him. Way back !! Oh no.. vehicle fire on m62 just as we were getting on all of a sudden traffic as far as the eye could see eeek !! I looked at traffic update and it said expected time to be stuck 2 and half hours !! I was like ffs u have got to be kidding .engines off, people out of cars ! .O was asleep but no way was he gonna last that long.,u just know ds would start wanting a poo or something teenager started moaning.. think he was meeting a girl &#128514;, I was actually pretty chilled lol..then half hour later traffic just all started to move.. I was like .. there is a god!! haha ..my teenager was so chuffed it started to move he was saying .. seriously I felt like I was gonna freak/cry stuck not being able to move !! I was like .. shut up n chill out &#128514; .. lol.. teenage drama cracks me up., his older brother .. the big man ...giving advice ., forgets he was exactly the same a couple of years ago haha..

O has bit of a cold this am bless him, Im going to meet a friend for coffee so planning to walk and hope the air help clear him up a bit x 

Have nice day ladies x


----------



## vrogers

Literati- they have so much energy! And I don't understand the appeal with the cords. I have a pile of toys for her and she heads straight for cords haha. 
I put L on my lap with the book in front of her to read stories, she just reaches out and touches the pages. I'm not sure that it would go well otherwise! 
I hope you ended up having a relaxing thanksgiving! I understand what you mean though, I'm not looking forward to how many people we will have to see at ours next month. I told dh for thanksgiving and Christmas we are staying home and if anyone wants to see us they can come visit for a bit, I'm not carting around a baby. 
Yay for potty training! I'm sure you'll be so glad when she's fully accident free. Sounds like she's doing really well with it. 
You definitely need a break and time for yourself. It's absolutely exhausting to constantly be needed, and when you're able to have some time to drink coffee alone or go to your fav store (or whatever you like doing) you can recharge. I'm sorry dh doesn't seem so willing to help you out! Definitely easier said than done, but i wonder if you could pick a day and say "I'm going to X for 2 hours this day" and not give him an option. 

Apple- thank you for asking! The sickness is slowly getting better the closer I get to second tri (geez it's going by fast already), my next appointment is the 23rd when I'll be just over 13 weeks, I'm assuming I'll get a scan and blood work. 
Funny enough we haven't told family, when I first found out and had a little breakdown, I called my dad and told him because dh and I had fought. But I bled soon after that, assumed it was a miscarriage because it's how my last one started, so he thinks I miscarried. My bff knows and one of dh's good friend (who had their first baby 2 months before L and they are also pregnant with their second now) knows. I figure I'll try to force myself to tell our parents after the anatomy scan if everything comes back clear. With L we told at 4-5 weeks so it's very different this time around! 
Im glad you were able to take the boys for a visit with your nan, so sweet. Also good you're going to coffee with a friend! 
How funny about your visit with the physio! I'm sure it wasn't too funny at the time though. 

Ally/ I thin it does have to do with her wanting to play, it helps if I hand her a toy while she eats. 
I'm sorry about the rough bedtimes! Relaxing music sounds like a good idea haha. I hope this phase passes quickly and he goes back to going down easy! 
I get randomly moody sometimes like that where it happens with no rhyme or reason. Sometimes it would be before my period. 

Slammer- crazy how they will put anything in their mouths! I don't get how things like dirt look appetizing haha. 
Yay on the new job, congrats to you and dh!!! It does sound like it will be a great fit. I hope he's able to start asap! Glad the bday party went well and dh was able to be there. 

Afm- L is 9 months today, time has started to really fly. We have her appointment Wednesday and I'm ready to see how much she weighs now. Dh and I wedding anniversary is Thursday and he's cooking steaks (the expensive ones we do for special occasions) and I'm soo ready, mouth watering just thinking about it!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - haha! I can totally relate to you being in a bad mood and annoyed with your DH for just sitting and watching tv. I am quite annoyed with my DH at the moment as well because today is our family day, but DH is just sitting and playing video games. I asked him if he was planning on playing all day, and he said, "no, just the morning." OH, wonderful! JUST the morning then. What a relief. *eye roll* 

That sounds like you had some fun/nice things the other day (lunch out, etc) but sorry you were in such a bad mood still. Like Apple, I wondered if perhaps you were PMSing just because that is also how I am before AF comes. Sometimes it just comes randomly, though. Anyway, I hope it passes! 

Apple -wow, that sounds awful being trapped in traffic for so long! Too funny about your teenager being so dramatic about it. 
That's so interesting you've never had pumpkin pie! Do you have Thanksgiving there? Pumpkin pie is a Thanksgiving tradition here. It is a sweet dessert and it is spiced with things like cinnamon & nutmeg. We serve it with whipped cream. I wish I could offer you some to try! :) 

Slammer - sorry that your back is making having 2 kids harder again. I'm sure you're still rocking it, though. I've been baking things and making elaborate meals lately and just makes me feel like there isn't enough time in the day. I am honestly planning on making easier meals going forward to make me a "better" mom. Haha. 

Congrats to your DH on his new job! These are some exciting new beginnings for your family lately! Hopefully he'll be able to work his way up the pay scale quickly so you aren't feeling the money pinch for long. That's going to be amazing for you to have a normal family life finally after all these years. Very happy for you!! 

VRogers - oh yes, that is how I read books to Violet as well, but she spends the entire time wiggling, squirming, and leaning over to try to grab anything else in the near vicinity and put it in her mouth. She is a very squirmy little girl. My dd1 had an amazing attention span for stories and still does. She'll often make me read to her for an hour at a time and we only stop because *I* am tired of reading haha. So I really wonder how Violet will be later. I would like all my kids to love reading! 
That's kind of exciting that your DH has friends who are also pregnant with their seconds. Maybe your kids can be friends. :) 

AFM - Thanksgiving was okay. I cheered up when I made the pies because I like baking and find it therapeutic. Dd1 had a total blast playing with her cousins. 
Today is actual Thanksgiving but we have no plans. I am quite ok with that, but annoyed with dh for playing video games. Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## WDWJess

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok?
I know I haven't been on here since our babies were born but I have just started using the forum again as we discovered last week that we are pregnant with number 4.
This was and still is a huge shock. We were definitely done with 3. I remember whilst in labour with George telling hubby that absolutely no way was I putting my body through pregnancy & labour again and he needed to make an appointment for the snip asap. But here we are!

I just don't know how I feel about it. I feel so blessed to be pregnant again but I seriously don't know how I'm going to cope through this pregnancy, especially as George is only just 9 months and into everything and we have a 10 week old puppy too!
Have no missed period to go by so we're only guessing on dates but basing it on my symptoms I'm guessing I'm 9-10 weeks already and MS & exhaustion has really knocked me these last few days. I'm already struggling!
Then how will I cope once baby is here? What if I'm expecting twins this time round???!!!

Have any of you got experience of 4 children? If I'm right and I do have a May baby George will be 16 months old. Anybody had babies this close in age?

I'm going to try and be more active in this thread so will go back and read the last few pages but for now I'm off to bed. George will be up for his next feed in a few hours and I need all the sleep I can get! xxx


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I hear you on the reading! I love reading and have since I was little and I'll be sad if L doesn't! 
Now I want to make pies! I'm glad baking helped you feel better. And ugh what is it with men and their video games? Hopefully he spends time with you guys the rest of the day! 

WDW- welcome back! I only have one right now, but we found out recently I'm just over 11 weeks pregnant with our second and we were leaning heavily toward one and done, so I can somewhat relate to the "oh crap" feeling. 
The ladies here have made me feel so much better about it, but I still have my freak out moments where I'm not sure if I can do this. But you can! No doubt it'll be hard, but we'll adjust and then won't be able to imagine life without the littlest one (although im speaking from hope not experience haha). 
Mine will be about 16 months apart so if anything, I'll be able to commiserate with you! Everyone here is AMAZING about letting you vent away and we have some great encouragers here! :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

Oh wow vroggers congratulations. So nice to go on another pregnancy journey with you and have the same age gap between our little ones! You'll love having 2 they will be so entertaining together.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - Thanks. We did end up having an okay family day yesterday. 

WDW- welcome back here, and congratulations on your recent news! I can definitely see it being a huge shock, especially when you thought you were done, and with your youngest still being so young! Keep us posted once you find out more about due date and whatnot, although your instincts are probably right! You poor thing suffering from exhaustion right now. Can't imagine dealing with this busy stage while exhausted from pregnancy! Hugs. 

AFM - well, yesterday turned out ok even though DH played video games for way longer than I think he should have! I accomplished some cleaning, and DH helped by vacuuming the stairs, which is my most hated job. In the Late afternoon, we headed to a little fall family fun place where there were little games and obstacle courses to play with dd1. We had fun for a couple hours, then picked up food on the way home and in the evening, DH carved pumpkins with dd1. Overall, a nice day but went way too quickly. 
Violet is sick AGAIN, and it's actually somewhat worrying because she has started doing this little whimper constantly that sounds like a little puppy who's in pain or something. I've never heard her sound like this before. She is intensely clingy and I have been holding her constantly the last couple days, so I'm finding that a little tiring. She just seems really phlegmy at the back of her throat, and has also been pooping constantly. She had about 6 naps yesterday (she normally has 3!), so she's definitely not feeling great. I've been unable to get full lately and have a "low blood sugar" feeling all the time which puts me in a bad mood. Other than that, nothing to report.


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ oh no poor V &#128546; hope she picks up soon, yeah Id keep my eye on the wimpering sound x sending little one hugs x 

lol ..I wish u could give me some pie too haha, all your baking sounds delish &#128523; .. I like baking and also find it therapeutic. Im planning on making my annual Christmas cake soon, then I can feed it with alcohol for a while before decorating at Christmas., I love Christmas &#127876; but this year Im actually due back to work Christmas Day !! ,, Im planning to take some of my leave and start back in January :( 

Glad you enjoyed Thanksgiving in the end and you managed to relax some. The little family day out sounds loverly. We dont celerbrate Thanks giving here. 

Vroggers / glad You are doing ok :) wow I cant believe you are 11 weeks already ! I know it might seem scary two so young but they will be so close growing up. Ive got a bigger gap between mine and really wish sometimes that I didnt. My ds has just started school this time but now I have to wait another 4 years for O to go so theres no way I can work or earn properly until then. I also found with my older two that have 5 year gap that they were always at a different stage so into different things ! It was a nightmare having tv on at times as they wanted different things on ! &#128547;they are close now tho. U will be a super mummy x 

WDW / hi hon and congrats on new little one.!! Great that u and vroggers nearly same stage.. sure it was a shocker but sure u will be super mummy too :) welcome to the 4 baby club !! I have 4 boys and love it. My eldest is 20 now but I still have a lot of involvement with him. Now tho its sorting car insurance, college fees ! Ha Ive also got a teen , 4 yr old thats just started school this time and my little O that is 9 Months, my life is pretty full on and I wont deny Im sometimes on here venting that Im shattered lol but I wouldnt have it any other way. I just try to get as organised as I can, particularly with school things , night before ;) and we tick along fine. I love going out with my boys on my own. Crazy but fun :) this thread is really supportive so would prob be good for u to keep popping on :) 

We r doing ok , nothing much to report. O seems well in himself today just bit snotty , teeth still not fully through ! Annoyingly. 
Ds was ok going to school today dont think I mentioned but he got upset yesterday. &#128546; 

Ive got some silly work to do for my accreditation for my job so been on laptop for last couple of days sorting it out. 
Os First day at nursery is on the 27th Im so dreading it. He will be with ds tho so Im glad about that. Ive also made decision to drop my hours some more so going to let my boss know today.. 
better get back to bouncing baby.. Im sure he will bounce right out of that jumperoo one of these days x 

Have nice day ladies :)


----------



## Ally2015

slammer- congrats on your dh and his new job!! brlliant news. so happy for u.
glad dd enjoyed her party!
18 months! yeah thats a long phase of putting things in mouth, i guess it helps them develop their immune systems, they must get so many germs!!!
haha i do like going out and doing stuff, but its cause i'm only in uni 3 days, i like planning stuff in the other days if i can .

apple- i'm only mid cycle, so not due on yet haha... think i was just tired. 
glad u had a good time at your nans.Hope O's cold isn't too bad.
glad teh traffic jam wasn't too bad! it could have been so much worse haha.
Good luck with the reducing hours, but defo makes sense. 

vrogers- happy anniversary! hope u enjoy steaks tonight!

lit- oh i am glad my dh doens't play video games, i think it would drive me mad lol. glad thanksgiving was ok.
sorry about V not feeling great, she just needs lots of hugs and comfort from mumma.

WDW- lovely to hear from you!! congrats on number 4! i can imagine u feeling overwhelmed, but it will all work out ok!

afm- so i had this really rough one night with isa where he after waking, he would not settle. i walked aroind with him for ages, and rocked him etc, and i felt so tired. i started crying and dh took isa but was still another hour or so before he settled. The next day i had to go into uni and i was shattered and dh text me saying we need to start helping isa to learn to fall asleep himself, and self soothe etc. he told me he put him down for a nap and just sat next to the cot and shhuushed isa and played soothing music. He cried for a while, fussed then fell asleep for 2 hours. 
So at night, unless he falls asleep drinking his milk, we put him down drowsy, and yesterday he fell asleep within 5 mins and no crying! Only thing is when he wakes at night we need to do the same thing, but i haven't yet and he ends up in the bed, but it's a start and wasn't as bad as i thought it would be at all. I try to do it for naps as well.
besides that not much else! he seems a bit out of sorts today, not sure why. DH has an interview yesterday , just for a cafe but the interviewer didn't come! he waited 30 mins. It put dh in a bad mood as he came home from college, got ready and left for interview and then it was a waste of time.
ok so this is getting long, i'llstop here for now.
have a good day ladies x


----------



## vrogers

WDW- that's reassuring, thank you! 

Literati- sounds like a perfect fall day! Poor V! The little whimpers sound so sad. I hope whatever it is passes quickly and she's back to her usual self. 

Apple- you are so sweet, thank you for the different perspective! I have heard people who have 2 under 2 (or more) say it's hard at first but worth it in the end. I'm trying to keep that in mind! 
I'm sure O will do well especially since ds will be with him, that would make me feel a little better! 

Ally- thank you, I am definitely ready for steak haha. 
I'm sorry about the rough night! L usually settles and self soothes great but on the rare occasion she doesn't it almost feels like having a newborn again. I'm glad you and dh seem to be handling it just fine and helping him fall asleep better. 
That sucks the interviewer didn't show, how inconsiderate of him/her. I would have been frustrated too! 

Afm- we had L's appointment yesterday and it went great other than an unexpected flu shot. They asked if we wanted it and pretty much recommended it, so I went ahead and said yes, definitely don't want to risk a 9 month old getting flu! She only cried for a min, but of course her naps were thrown off so she was quite grumpy the rest of the day. She weighs 18.4 pounds and 28.5 in long so growing well. 
L has some major stranger anxiety, my dad came over Monday because he was off work and she screamed when she saw him, then again at the end when he wanted to hold her. She also screamed at the doc when anyone started messing with her. She seems okay out in public with lots of strangers, apparently just doesn't like the focus on her. 
I have some bubbles coming in the mail, it's cool weather today finally so I'm excited to see how L and our dogs react to seeing bubbles for the first time. 
That's about it here! Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I hope the flu shot is beneficial to L! I hadn't even thought about one for V. I am undecided about it. 
Sounds like she is growing well. Violet is the same with stranger anxiety. She has been like that for quite a while 

Ally - that's great you're making some progress with Isa falling asleep on his own. I don't think it's imperative that you do it all night at first. You could wait until he's mastered it for naps and bedtime and then try it for night wake ups if you are feeling up to it/like Isa is ready/etc. Sorry you had such a rough night the other night. 

Apple - that is so sad about ds starting nursery soon. :( That's also terrible about your first day back at work on Christmas Day, but good thing you can take leave until January! It's so wonderful being on maternity leave, isn't it? 
I am also a huge Christmas fan. Your Christmas cake sounds yummy! 

AFM - Violet is still quite sick and whiny, but the whimpering has definitely quieted down a bit. Looking forward to the poor girl feeling all better soon. 
Another busy week this week. Feels like we are always running from activity to activity lately! Yesterday I had physio in the AM, aerobics in the evening, and then DH went out for wings with friends when I got home. 
Today my sister-in-law came over to drop something off so I invited her to stay for a little visit (conveniently, my house was actually clean for once!). So, that was nice! Also had my exercise class this AM, but there are a lot of new people and they all have younger babies than me, so I am feeling a bit like the odd one out. This might be the last session for me. 
Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations Jess. I have 4!


----------



## Apple111

Hi midnight :)


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I hadn't even given the flu shot a thought (I never got one until I had L in the hospital) but they mentioned babies already coming in w/ the flu so I decided to go for it. She's not in daycare, dh got his shot and we don't go out a whole lot so I'm sure the chances that she'd get it are slim but better safe than sorry I guess. 
Glad L isn't the only one with stranger anxiety! I know our families probably feel offended but at least it's a normal developmental stage and not something that needs to be "fixed". 
I hope Violet continues getting better. Does your dh work weekends, I'm sure you've said but I can't remember? 
I don't blame you for feeling out of place in the exercise class. That's too bad, I hope it works out either way! 

Afm- I was supposed to start my Zoloft last night but forgot, of course. I'm now on that, the supplement, and the prenantals and I'm already not good at remembering to take it. I'll have to set an alarm on my phone. 
I think I asked this before, but what do other SAHMs do during the day so it doesn't drag so much? We have quite a few toys for L but her attention span is so short she cycles through them so fast and other than her jumper and swing outside, I run out of ideas pretty early in the day. Guess I should try getting out more!


----------



## Ally2015

Aw guys, I will read later but just wanted to say my Isa is unwell. He got a rash on his body and we took him to hospital. He has foot and mouth disease PLUS tonsillitis!!!! My poor boy. He's got Antibiotics for the tonsillitis but the foot and mouth disease just has to run its course. I feel so so so sad for him. He's quiet and sad and of course isn't eating, drinking or sleeping much. The dr was re assuring though and said its common and can be caught from anyone - e.g. Someone coughing near him etc. send us positive vibes please, I'm a sad mummy xx


----------



## Apple111

Oh no Ally poor little Isa , are you home now ? Sending lots of hugs to little man and to mummy. My ds was admitted with tonsillitis :( horrible .. antibiotics should kick in soon x take care


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - oh goodness, you poor thing. I've heard hand, foot & mouth is the worst! Poor little Isa. I hope he feels better really soon. 

Apple - so sorry your ds has tonsillitis as well. :( It seems sickness is pretty inevitable at this time of year. I am now quite grateful that my girls both just have colds! 

VRogers - it's much easier to fill the day up with an older kid, I find. Violet just tags along with whatever we do. TBH I have almost constant housework to do with both kids. I also do quite a bit of baking when we have an at-home day. If Violet is fussy or clingy, I just stick her in the Ergo. 
We try to get out for walks to the park (although I do this less often than I should), we go to indoor play areas at times, or meet up for play dates. Do you have any SAHM friends or even kidless friends who are ever free during the day? It can be a nice way to pass time, and I find there's so much less opportunity to see friends once you're working. We also go to the library regularly. The libraries here often have storytime or music time for babies, although we have rarely made it to those. Might be worth checking out? Also look up local play groups or mom & baby programs? I hope you can find a few things to do! :)
To answer your question, my DH has weekends off! It's very nice. 

AFM - I had a massage today, which was lovely! Both my girls missed me terribly while I was gone. We then went to McDonald's for lunch and let dd1 play, and then we went to a little straw bale maze for kids. Now we are just relaxing at home and getting some things done. Violet is still sick and clingy. Poor girl.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope Isa is better soon!

I am a SAHM. Typical routine on weekday is take LO to school at 8.30 and walk home. Home at 8.45 as a short walk but if it's nice I walk the long way which is about 30min. Usually violet will nap about 9.30am and often naps till 1.30pm but if I go out I do it in the mornig and she sleeps on and off in case at or pram. If at home I craft while she is asleep or do my course. 

In the afternoon it's lunch and pick up Jade xx


----------



## Ally2015

wee update: isa today is so much better, amazed at how fast he is recovering. He slept from 7pm to 9am yesterday, and only woke once in that time! dh and i feeling much more rested now too. Today isa has been eating and drinking as normal. 
just hope his rash clears up quickly.

vrogers- you know, isa never has stranger anxiety, he seems to love going to other folk. sounds like she is doing great though! how is pregnancy going ? 

lit- its good to be bus, all the activities sound great! Hope v gets better soon. Massage sounds so good!i would love one.... ahhhh 

midnight- wow V takes a long nap! 4 hours! what time does she normally wake up and go to bed?

apple- Thanks xx yes we home, he wasn't kept in overnight or anything in the hospital, just a quick check and then they sent us home. Dr said best thing for isa is just to make him comfy as possible as his skin etc will bother him.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I hope the Zoloft helps. I'm not a SAHM, but I'm home more days of the week than I am gone. I think it might be easier for me to entertain T than it is for you to entertain L. Only because I have O to help. I give him areas to "explore" safely. Gives him a sense of independence. I find that toys aren't as interesting as cabinets and small baskets of things to get into. Does your library have an infant story time? I started taking T to ours. It's only 30 minutes, but they have some play time after. While the weather is still manageable O goes to the park with DH. 

Lite - I really hope Violet gets to feeling better soon. I need to get our boys out to a pumpkin patch. Really just don't know when.. we never have free time together anymore. Bah.. 

Ally - Oh no.. that's no good. I hate viral infections because yeah.. just nothing you can do. At least the other can be treated. Poor guy.. I'm glad he's starting to do better, though!

Apple - Did O's teeth cut through? Is DS still doing well at school? I think when my oldest goes it'll be a disaster. 

Jess - Congratulations!! I think I would be more excited than anything if I ended up pregnant right now. Baby fever is real.. although I know it really wouldn't be a good time to have another. My mind would just ignore that part haha.. 

AFM - I didn't reply all the way back, but wanted to get on here and finally reply. Nothing too new going on around here. I started taking T to infant story time and that was kind of nice. There were only two other moms and their babies. O went to the park with DH and had a blast so that was nice to just get some individual 1:1 time. Was going to take O to the preschool age group one, but I was not really wanting to do anything because I had a blocked duct. I had such extreme anxiety going to the story time with T, though. My fitbit read me as having active minutes the entire time. 

About that blocked duct.. that was horrible. I couldn't imagine mastitis. The blocked duct was bad enough. It started hurting while I was at work and didn't get better so I went a whole day of no baby on the breast just pump so that definitely didn't help. The next day it hurt pretty awful. Wasn't draining at all. I noticed that I had a white spot on my nipple. It was a milk blister, but still draining a little so I figured it was up higher. Worked all day to try to get it to unblock. I finally pinched some skin of the milk blister and then a few moments later I started draining. The amount of relief was insane. So, I'm not sure if it was just the milk blister or if it was blocked further up as well. Either way.. glad it didn't last more than 48 hours. So I didn't take O to story time because it was too painful. 

O has a speech evaluation coming up. I know he's going to qualify for the intervention. I had to call and get it started because whatever the pediatrician did wasn't moving along. They'll call around Wed to set up an appointment. I've been trying to work with him more, but he sure doesn't care to sit still or play along with my "games" I do. Frustrating. I just try and if he doesn't want to or becomes uninterested I step away. He's not going to gain from it and I'm just going to get frustrated. Ah well.. I'm really not that worried in the long run. I just want him to be ready for school when he gets there. 

Potty training is kind of a nightmare over here. He is 100% during the day.. IF he doesn't have anything on his bottom. Doesn't matter what I try he just goes if something is on his bottom. With regular underwear he'll sometimes sit down.. and pee through them. :dohh: I read that you just shouldn't put a diaper on them ever to break the confusion except for at night, but haha.. like that is practical when we have to go places and do things. Oh well.. in time. The thing is I need him to start asking so that when he goes to daycare she can keep with it. He just won't ask. He wants to just go do it himself.

T is doing well. He's getting real steady on his feet! He will slowly lower himself from a free standing position to the ground. He has let go of something, turned, took a step, and grabbed my pant leg once. O was starting to walk around this time. He's so darn cute. I can't get over him. I think I'm going through a phase because I'm always gushing about how cute my boys are lately lol.. He has 4 teeth with at least one about to cut through. He's been a really good teether except for the 1st one. He no longer likes the paci. Which kind of sucks because he thinks he needs to suckle to sleep.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Vi wakes between 6am and 7.30 depending on her sleep at night and goes to bed 6pm-7.45 depending on her naps and morning wake. Yes she naps 3-4hrs atm but if she does she will only take one nap. I tried waking her and she was just really grumpy!

Xx 

How are you all?


----------



## vrogers

Ally- oh poor Isa, sounds like he needed that good long sleep! I'm glad he's getting better quickly. Also glad he's back to eating normally. 
Thank you for asking, feeling much better physically moving into second tri, still going to bed earlier than usual. Have my next appointment next week, crazy how fast this time around is going. 

Literati- glad your dh is off weekends! Mine is too, it helps me not go as insane haha. 
Thank you for all the suggestions! I have been wanting to look into story time/etc with our library. My bff got a full time job around the time I had L, she doesn't have kids yet but it's hard to find time between her job and the baby. I did download the peanut app but I'm too chicken to reach out! I will however see if there's any mom groups in my city because I think I would have more courage not one on one. 
Massage sounds soooo nice, I'm glad you were able to do something for you! Sounds like a fun day with your family too. Poor V, seems like quite a few babies on here have been sick lately! 

Midnight- going outside when it's nice definitely helps me. Also the long nap does sound nice! 

Ali- it seems like it's easier to entertain the older ones! Definitely makes sense. L is definitely more interested in anything that isn't a toy. Funny how that works. I remember looking into our local library story time when L was still a newborn, need to again now that she's older! The library seems like one of the best places here. That and getting outside. Thank you for the suggestions! 
I would prefer a smaller story time, that sounds nice! 
The blocked duct sounds awful. I hope it's feeling better now! 
Good luck with the speech evaluation. What will they do, or do you know yet? I'm completely clueless on that. 
Oh man not looking forward to potty training. It sounds stressful! 
T sounds cute! L didn't like pacis after the newborn stage until she hit 8 months. We're not sure what happened. 

Afm- we think L is cutting more teeth. She's still only got two but she's acting like she's teething. We've had issues with her not wanting to finish her bottles so Ive got a faster flow nipple coming in the mail, hoping it helps! 
Not much else going on, the weather is finally out of the 90s (F) this week so will be getting outside more!


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - that sounds insanely amazing that your V takes a 4-hour nap during the day! My Violet takes three 40-45 minute naps. Doesn't give me much of a break! 

Ali - sorry the library storytime cause your anxiety to get so high. I'm glad you were able to get some one on one time with T, though. I get very little with V, but it is so nice when I get it. 
Sounds like T is doing well and is very strong. That's no good that you never get any family time together. That is no fun at all. :( Hugs! 
I hope O's speech evaluation proves helpful. 
That sounds frustrating about pottytraining. My dd1 is also pretty frustrating to potty train although she has now had 3 accident-free days in a row finally. However, she has had many, many, MANY accidents during the process. Drives me crazy. I agree that it's impractical to go cold turkey on diapers, because of course while they are still learning they are going to have Accidents and you aren't going to want to clean up puddles on the floor when you're out and about! This past week was the first time we have risked taking dd1 out in just underwear, but before that we always put a pull- up on when going out just to be safe. I hope things improve soon. 

Ally - poor Isa! Hope he feels better soon.

VRogers - it's hard when your good friends all work full time! I am lucky in that I do have a few SAHM friends. I hope you're able to find some library storytimes to enjoy. 
Glad you're feeling better. I can't believe you're heading into the second tri already! That is shocking to me. Yay for your DH being off weekends. I agree on it saving my sanity. No idea how I would cope otherwise. 
Yes, the massage was lovely. I've been getting physio and she recommended I get a massage for all my knots. I am so knotted up everywhere so the massage itself was kind of painful at times and has made me quite tender & sore ever since, but hopefully it will help with some of my problems. I think carrying a baby around all the time kind of wrecks the body! 

AFM - Violet is still so miserable. I get the feeling she is teething as well, but I have no proof yet because a tooth has not cut through yet. She whines and cries what feels like all the time, she won't go to ANYONE for even a second, her little head feels all sweaty, and she has been pooping around 8 times per day which is driving me CRAZY (I can only assume it's from swallowing phlegm, since it doesn't appear to be abnormal/stomach flu type). I feel bad for the poor girl, but am finding myself quite worn out with her so out of sorts. :(


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ glad Isa is getting better hon. Must have been such a worry but glad you got to go home with him x hope u r ok in Scotland with these winds !! Tv said it was going to be quite bad up there &#128547;

Midnight / your daytime routine sounds really nice what crafts do u do ? The long naps sound good :) v sounds like she is doing great. 

Ali/ sorry you were anxious going to the group. Things like that can always be strange at first. Hopefully u will meet some nice mummys there :) T sounds like he is doing well. I never listened to any advice with the potty training with ds. With my older son I did find that when I used pull ups he would just use them like a nappy so they didnt help. But with my four year old I tried them again and he did actually use them like little pants. I couldnt do the no nappy at all thing as I was working at the time and it just wasnt practical. I tried with ds for a few weeks and he wasnt getting it so I gave him a break and started again and he literally only took about a week. I think main thing is just not feel obligated to get the out of nappies by a set age. They are ready when they are ready. Thats my view anyway haha &#128514; and that way is much less stressful., I was also told to only have potty in the bathroom. Sack that lol.. I had them everywhere and it worked for us. He goes to toilet no problem now. O got his first tooth a couple of days ago ! :) 

Lit/ hope little V is better soon, poor baby .. hugs x your massage sounded loverly..and family day, bail maze sounds really good fun. I loved the odd trip to mc ds on a lazy day until that silly woman smashed my car at the drive through lol ..,can u believe she is actually denying responsibility now with the insurers..&#128547; she drove into me as I was stationary from behind !! Makes me so cross !! Sorry for little vent &#128514;

Vroggers / glad you are doing ok. Time going quickly ! Not sure if our babies get offered flu jabs in uk?? Has L been ok after it ? I think other ladies suggestions are good for day time activities. I also need to make more effort to get to some groups. I go back to work soon and know Ill be annoyed at myself if I dont go! Hope if L does have more teeth coming they arrive soon ! Glad the whether getting better for u x 

WJess: hope u r doing ok x 

Update here: as said to Ali O finally got his first tooth !! the other day and Im sure he is proud of it the way he is showing it off haha.. second well on way through. He is sitting and rolling around. He can get to where he wants to get but doesnt crawl properly yet. Ds doing ok at big school, seems to be growing up every day since he started. He is super cute with all his little new sayings.,  actually mummy thats very familiar !! Where the heck did that come from haha . He has this new thing when he is talking and if i have an opinion he points at u and says  no no thats not it  you just agree anyway haha &#128514; he wont have it he is always right ! Really bossy lol.in a cute way :) he loves writing and looking at books which Im pleased about. Ds starts speech and language therapy sessions next week for his little stammer. Hopefully goes ok. 

I was wondering what do u ladies give babies for finger foods? O is getting fussy with feeding off spoon. He has little bits of toast and sometimes egg and cheese, usual baby shop bought crackers crisps ect, Im bit fussy about fruits at the min with him.. most ends up on floor .. he has a little catcher bib and he has sussed that when he has finished food on his high chair he gets the stuff he dropped out of his bib ha .. 

On personal note I got dr in morning for my blood test results and looking like Ill be referred to specialist &#128542;, trying not to think to much into it but finding that hard. I keep getting upset. I have a lot of responsibility with these 4 boys. Know Im probably doing my own head in ! 

Teenager not had a good weekend but wont bore u with details..been quite stressful though..he hasnt been in a good place but getting better now hopefully, school have been actually really good. 

just me and O tomorrow so going to have some mummy time !! Ive booked 2 days away in the school holidays for me and my 4 boys. Leaving oh behind for some peace ha .. for him I mean ! Lol &#128514; really looking forward to that though we have good fun just us. :) 

Hope u all have nice day ladies x


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - it's a good age for story time since they're more interactive. Yes T is always so proud of himself when he finds something he "shouldn't have. I'll say "What do you think you're doing?!" And he gets all excited with a huge grin. I did feel better but it blocked back up. 

Lite - Doesn't sound fun at all. I really hope she comes out of it soon. I've been so fortunate that all T gas had was a little bit of a stuffy nose. That would be super exhausting if you can't even get a slight break.

Apple - I really hope what is going on with you isn't too serious. I never worried about myself until I had kids.. now I can send myself into panic mode. 

O sounds cute with his tooth. I just give T small pieces of soft foods. Except bananas.. I'll give him a big chunk he can hold. Pieces of banana makes a mess. 

AFM - My duct opened up but then closed back up. I think it might be draining again but it hurts something fierce still. I felt like total crap earlier and ended up taking a long nap. Then when I got up I was dizzy. There's a small quarter sized red area that I'm watching. It's been worse this time so I'm worried about mastitis. I work tomorrow as well. Ugh..


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - hmm, i would be a bit worried about mastitis as well. Might be worth getting it looked at before it gets worse! Sorry you've had to deal with that. So painful and crappy!!

Apple - I definitely hope everything is okay with you. How long will the wait for the specialist probably be? 
That's so nice you're doing a bit of time away with the kids! I can't imagine trying to do a trip without DH along to help! You're amazing haha.
Honestly, no ideas on finger foods. I am at a loss as well and getting so bored of thinking of ideas. 
I don't blame you for the rant. That's ridiculous she is trying to blame the accident on you! The nerve! I hope she loses and you get your full insurance payment.


----------



## Ally2015

ali- sorry about your blocked duct.. sounds horrible. I had mastitis, it was the worst. Urgh. Get the duct checked, it went badly wrong with me, and i had the abscess. how is it today? hopefully it will unblock and stay that way. 
Hope speech evaluation goes well. 

vrogers- yes your pregnancy is going crazy fast! cannot believe you are going into second tri! wow! aww hope L cuts her new teeth soon. Teething is never fun. 

lit- poor V! hope she feels better soon. Its so hard when they are this young, they can't tell you whats wrong and you just have to guess. that is a lot of poop!!!!!!

apple- was a bit windy but didn't feel stormy at all. I went to uni as normal. Yup Isa recovering very well and his rash is clearing up yah! little solider. 
ur trip away sounds nice, where r u going to go?
I woudl worry too, its natural, but really hope all is ok with you... positive thoughts yes!
finger foods, i normally buy them, there are wee biscuits from heinz, or ella kitchen finger foods like tomato and basil sticks. Isa just loves them, and he eats them so well! Otherwise i might give him bits of fruit like apple or pear, but mostly it ends up on the floor!!
yah to O on getting his tooth!

afm- Isa has been recovering well, rash is clearing and hes eating well etc. Its lovely to see him happy and smiley. Hes been sleeping a lot, last night he slept 13 hours straight and didnt wake once...felt quite well rested this morning. I woke up, thinking it was weird that isa wasn't in the bed. checked the time, it was 7,30am and he was still asleep and dh and i got to cuddle in bed for once. 
Apart from that just the usual, uni. Dh and i are doing a month of gluten free and junk food free. We have eaten loads of fruit and veg but just now i sent him out to the shops to find a snack we can eat with our tea haha. on friday we are doing a date night and going our for a meal and dessert. 
Isa getting really chatty, always making noises an trying to stand up. A few times he has stood without any support, i cant wait for him to start walking 
x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I keep trying to get T to walk. He usually just gets down and starts crawling without trying. I can get him to stand, though. Glad he's starting to feel better. 


As for my blocked duct. I'm pretty sure it turned to mastitis. I woke up around 230 am not feeling too well. I got up to go to the restroom. Started blacking out so I sat on the bathroom floor for a few. Got up did something and got super nauseated, but I didn't end up throwing up. Got up from the floor for a second time and almost completely blacked out. I crawled out of the bathroom and sat out in living room feeling awful with the chills. My breast has some redness. After sleeping in for quiet awhile I feel okay. I haven't spiked another fever so I'm just waiting to see if my body will handle it on its own. I missed work today, but I need to go in tomorrow. I'm pretty sure if I went in I would have been overcome by it. Sleep is so crucial when you're fighting an infection. I don't have insurance till 1st of December so kind of trying to avoid that bill.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - oh, goodness, I can see your dilemma with not having insurance yet, but I really wouldn't recommend leaving mastitis alone without treatment! Definitely if you spike a fever again, I would go in right away. I hope it was just mild and can go away on its own. You poor dear. Feel better soon! 

Ali - that's amazing Isa slept so long! I can't even imagine. I get excited if violet sleeps 2 hours. That sounds so nice to have a cuddle with your DH. Hope your gluten free/junk food free month goes well. I don't think I could ever manage that, although I suppose I could if I had to.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies quick update I will read through properly later. Sorry cant reply at the min to everyone. Had busy few days with teenager &#128547;.. bit shattered with it all really ! 

O doing really well at the min. Poos still bit loose from the virus a couple of week back but bright and smiley in himself. He has got the army crawl off to a T now and likes to get about and can finally get himself from lying down back up to sitting which is easier now for me. Still one tooth only. 

I went to drs the other day as planned and my bloods came back as ok. Ive been referred to bowel surgical specialist, not quite sure what they do but Im guessing its as the name says.. they may do further testing. Im still very aware of the discomfort although its worse at some tomes than others. My appt is next Wednesday so not too long to wait. 

O getting fussy so better end there. Hope u r all well. I will try and catch up n reply properly soon x


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I wouldn't have gone more than 24 hours if I kept having fevers, but I didn't get another one. I mean.. your body is able to fight off bacterial infections, but generally our immune systems aren't the best while breastfeeding so the infection usually gets extreme if untreated. Thankfully I managed. If I would have went in that morning when I was having fevers and what not I probably would have been thrown on antibiotics, but I'm glad I didn't need to. I felt better yesterday, but I feel much better today. I was still pretty fatigued yesterday. 

Apple - I'm glad O is getting better! I really hope you figure out what is going on. I couldn't imagine. Have you noticed it gets worse eating certain things? 

AFM - Just a quick update. I'm recovering fine without antibiotics. The redness has cleared and I feel almost normal again. Still tender a bit and yesterday I was still really fatigued. That seems to have passed today. I'm glad I was able to work yesterday because I can't afford to miss more than one day right now. The other nurse called in on me, though. Then we didn't have a CNA show up. She showed up later thinking she had to work later, which was a lie. Then she went out for a "break" never came back. Then had another call in for the second shift. It was bad, but I just did my job and got through the shift. Suppose to be a nice day out, so I'm hoping to do some yard work and get some cleaning done. T is napping at the moment and O is watching PJ Masks so he can stay quiet and let T sleep. That's his new favorite lately.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - I'm glad you fought it off and didn't need antibiotics unnecessarily. I just cringe inwardly at the thought of waiting since when I got it, it was very rapid onset and got extremely bad right away. I never want to go through that again! Hopefully you're 100% soon. Glad you got one day off at least. 

Apple - I hope the specialist can figure out exactly what's going on. Glad O is feeling better. V is also doing better today.


----------



## Ally2015

apple- glad O is doing well! hate waiting, i feel your frustrations. Hope everything will be ok. Its good bloods are ok, and it's nothing serious!

ali- so glad you are feeling better!

lie- glad V is doing better

not much going on here, Isa is still recovering, his skin has almost fully cleared up now. He's been in a lovely cheerful happy mood and is babbling loads and sometimes makes sounds that sound like words. Can't believe he is 1 soon! dont know what to do for his birthday!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies finally got chance to read back a little been quite full on week.

Ali/ oh my goodness what a time you have had ! Glad you are feeling better hon. Sounds like its been horrible.. nearly blacking out must have been scary. You obviously have insight though into medical things so thats good that you managed to hold off from antibiotics.. sending delayed hugs !! :) 

Ive been trying to monitor if my abdomen pain gets worse with food. I wasnt sure at first but now Im thinking not really. It might aggravate something a little but not like ibs type pain..

I had to smile when u said O was watching PJ masks Ive just bought my 4 yr old a cat boy for Christmas. I ordered it expecting it to be about a ft talk but when it came out it was about 2 ft tall ! Haha..I sat it in ds car seat on way home from shops and sent oh a pic lol .. just got to blooming hide the thing now for couple of months !! 

Lit / poor little V, its horrible when they dont know what to do with themselves.. I hope if she has got a tooth coming though it comes quickly. O goes through phases, particularly when not himself of having lots of poos. Bad thing is it makes his little bum sore. Hope V is better soon. Nothing better than mummy cuddles x and she gets lots of those :) my fiends little girl is 6 weeks older than our little ones and she sounds just like V. She wont go to anyone at all except my friend. I held her for the first time last week when we met for coffee and she is one early December. It lasted less than a minute before she wanted mummy again and she was looking for her straight away bless her..she is such a dainty little thing as well, O is quite a bit bigger than her., chunky munk ha :) 
Sorry your massage hurt you must be tightened up quite bad. Hopefully it will start to help soon. It hurt when I met that Physio &#128547;.. did I mention I have been sent 6 more sessions &#128514; Ill dress more appropriately next time and hopefully get 50 shades thing out of my head haha .. 

Ally, glad Isa is slowly getting there. When O had a virus it did take a while for the rash to go then one day it just went all at once. Hope he is getting back to his little self. Glad u did ok in the storms, its awful here tonight ! &#128577;really windy and raining, x I was thinking about Xmas today and thought of Isa :) have u thought about what u are going to do for his birthday ? I cant believe all the little birthdays are coming up ! This thread must be on a year anniversary ha &#127874; if not longer for some ;) 

Vroggers : glad that u are settling into second tri. You will be feeling movement soon eek exciting stuff ! !! ..have u worked out your due date yet ? Sorry if u have already said but did u manage to find any storytimes near by. 

Slammer/ hope u r doing ok hon if u r skimming through. 

Thanks everyone for support and kind words about my ab pain. It has been really worrying me but Im trying to focus on other stuff. I have been reading about muscle damage , and problems with the abdominal wall which does describe symptoms similar to some I am experiencing.. just be glad when I know. Its just there most of time. I go Wednesday and mums coming with me so Ill ask as much as I can then. 

Had hard time with my teenager this week , very stresssful. I think he has underlying anxiety and some depressive symptoms following the bullying and different school issues over last couple of years. 
He lives for his peers which I know is normal at his age but he just seems a bit of a follower and it worries me as I am aware that there is a lot of cannabis being smoked eithin different groups. I just dont want him going down that road as I know he isnt the type that would handle that well. We have had some good heart to heart chats though last couple of weeks and Ive managed to get him to talk to a school counsellor so hopefully this will help. He has been getting really angry in school but seems better since we have spoke. Ive put a complaint in at school about a few issues so we will see what comes of that. His head of year is actually very good. Ive been to a careers event with him also to try and get him some direction as he is all over the place.. glad Im not a teenager any more !! So much pressure these days 

O is just fab at the min really shuffling about but still not crawling..he is such a happy boy. He is definitely the most smiley Ive had. Starting to get his own little attitude with his big bro lol and moody if ds tries to take something from him. Loves the bath. 

This am I think I lost the plot a bit ha.. it was about 7.30 am and Id been up a while with O, i was settling him in pram for a nap as he was getting tired again and he started to get a bit fussy .. so I shushed him and said shush shush .. thinking he would wake the baby .. then remembered he was the baby &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;I just laughed at myself .. whats that all about !! lol .. def need some more sleep &#128164; 

Anyway teenager at his dads tonight ds and O now in bed so Im going to go and chill with Oh.. have a nice rest of weekend ladies x


----------



## AliJo

Apple - Yes! We almost didn't make it out of a store once without 40 dollars worth of PJ Masks stuffed toys! He was so excited when he saw it on the shelf. We managed to get away somehow without a complete melt down. Had DH distract him while I hid them haha.. Definitely getting him one for Christmas! 

Being an teenager will never be easy I don't think. I hated it for other reasons, but I just want my children to enjoy their years growing up because being an adult isn't glamorous. Sure, lots of nice things can come of it, but the overall stress is insane. 

O sounds like he's doing well! T has such an attitude as well. It's fun to see how they interact with their older siblings. 

Ally - I know.. I can't believe we're going to start having 1 year olds! Heck.. we already almost have one! Danser's baby! 

Lite - Yeah, I'm glad I didn't have to get medication. Really just didn't want to deal with all of that haha.. 

AFM - I'm so tired. I worked today and I work tomorrow. The boys were suppose to go to my daycare provider, but she had to take the day off for personal reasons. O is not wanting to go to sleep because when I got home he was napping.. till about 7 pm.... ugh.. I wish DH would try to stimulate him to keep him awake when it's getting late. So, I'm glad I don't have to get them up and out of the house because I don't see me getting much sleep. 

I wanted to say T is managing the two steps down into the playroom like a pro. He knows to turn around and put his feet down first. So I'm not worried really at all when he's over there. Not like it's a hard fall anyways as long as I keep toys away from the entrance. 

Anyways I need to get to bed and hopefully get sleep.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies finally got chance to read back a little been quite full on week.
> 
> Ali/ oh my goodness what a time you have had ! Glad you are feeling better hon. Sounds like its been horrible.. nearly blacking out must have been scary. You obviously have insight though into medical things so thats good that you managed to hold off from antibiotics.. sending delayed hugs !! :)
> 
> Ive been trying to monitor if my abdomen pain gets worse with food. I wasnt sure at first but now Im thinking not really. It might aggravate something a little but not like ibs type pain..
> 
> I had to smile when u said O was watching PJ masks Ive just bought my 4 yr old a cat boy for Christmas. I ordered it expecting it to be about a ft talk but when it came out it was about 2 ft tall ! Haha..I sat it in ds car seat on way home from shops and sent oh a pic lol .. just got to blooming hide the thing now for couple of months !!
> 
> Lit / poor little V, its horrible when they dont know what to do with themselves.. I hope if she has got a tooth coming though it comes quickly. O goes through phases, particularly when not himself of having lots of poos. Bad thing is it makes his little bum sore. Hope V is better soon. Nothing better than mummy cuddles x and she gets lots of those :) my fiends little girl is 6 weeks older than our little ones and she sounds just like V. She wont go to anyone at all except my friend. I held her for the first time last week when we met for coffee and she is one early December. It lasted less than a minute before she wanted mummy again and she was looking for her straight away bless her..she is such a dainty little thing as well, O is quite a bit bigger than her., chunky munk ha :)
> Sorry your massage hurt you must be tightened up quite bad. Hopefully it will start to help soon. It hurt when I met that Physio &#128547;.. did I mention I have been sent 6 more sessions &#128514; Ill dress more appropriately next time and hopefully get 50 shades thing out of my head haha ..
> 
> Ally, glad Isa is slowly getting there. When O had a virus it did take a while for the rash to go then one day it just went all at once. Hope he is getting back to his little self. Glad u did ok in the storms, its awful here tonight ! &#128577;really windy and raining, x I was thinking about Xmas today and thought of Isa :) have u thought about what u are going to do for his birthday ? I cant believe all the little birthdays are coming up ! This thread must be on a year anniversary ha &#127874; if not longer for some ;)
> 
> Vroggers : glad that u are settling into second tri. You will be feeling movement soon eek exciting stuff ! !! ..have u worked out your due date yet ? Sorry if u have already said but did u manage to find any storytimes near by.
> 
> Slammer/ hope u r doing ok hon if u r skimming through.
> 
> Thanks everyone for support and kind words about my ab pain. It has been really worrying me but Im trying to focus on other stuff. I have been reading about muscle damage , and problems with the abdominal wall which does describe symptoms similar to some I am experiencing.. just be glad when I know. Its just there most of time. I go Wednesday and mums coming with me so Ill ask as much as I can then.
> 
> Had hard time with my teenager this week , very stresssful. I think he has underlying anxiety and some depressive symptoms following the bullying and different school issues over last couple of years.
> He lives for his peers which I know is normal at his age but he just seems a bit of a follower and it worries me as I am aware that there is a lot of cannabis being smoked eithin different groups. I just dont want him going down that road as I know he isnt the type that would handle that well. We have had some good heart to heart chats though last couple of weeks and Ive managed to get him to talk to a school counsellor so hopefully this will help. He has been getting really angry in school but seems better since we have spoke. Ive put a complaint in at school about a few issues so we will see what comes of that. His head of year is actually very good. Ive been to a careers event with him also to try and get him some direction as he is all over the place.. glad Im not a teenager any more !! So much pressure these days
> 
> O is just fab at the min really shuffling about but still not crawling..he is such a happy boy. He is definitely the most smiley Ive had. Starting to get his own little attitude with his big bro lol and moody if ds tries to take something from him. Loves the bath.
> 
> This am I think I lost the plot a bit ha.. it was about 7.30 am and Id been up a while with O, i was settling him in pram for a nap as he was getting tired again and he started to get a bit fussy .. so I shushed him and said shush shush .. thinking he would wake the baby .. then remembered he was the baby &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;I just laughed at myself .. whats that all about !! lol .. def need some more sleep &#128164;
> 
> Anyway teenager at his dads tonight ds and O now in bed so Im going to go and chill with Oh.. have a nice rest of weekend ladies x


Hugs xxxx I came to post my teenagers are driving me MAD!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I agree, I remember how time seemed to drag last time because I wasn't caring for a baby while going through it haha. 
Teething is no fun for anyone. I always hate how it's not a definite thing, like you can only guess and don't know for sure unless a tooth pops through. 

Apple- her leg was a little sore for the day or two after but no other effects thankfully. 
Yay for O's first tooth popping in! They look so adorable with their few little teeth. 
We do puffs and really anything we eat (reasonably) we give her little pieces of. She hasn't seemed to dislike anything yet other than pea purée. 
Will be thinking of you for Wednesday, keep us updated, I'm sure it's scary to not know. 
No worries, I can't even remember if I ever said. The first appointment said April 27, the scans I've had since have come up with different due dates but I just go by the very first one. 
I'm sorry to hear about your teenager, I think most of us had a rough time those years! It's good you were able to have some good chats with him, he's lucky to have a mom like you who cares so much! 

Ali- wow, you poor thing. I've heard mastitis is awful. Glad it seems to be healing nice, I hope it keeps getting better and doesn't come back! 

Ally- glad Isa is feeling better! 13 hours is amazing, sounds like he needed it. 
Junk food/gluten free sounds like something I need to do too! I imagine you'll feel so much better by the end of it. 


Afm- I had an appointment today, dh left work to drop me off and then stay at home with L since last appointment went so long. Of course, this time I was in and out in less than an hour. 
We did an ultrasound and she said everything looks perfect, heartbeat great, it changed my due date to April 21 (from April 27) and put me at 14 weeks 3 days/plus or minus 8 days, but I'll still stick with the first date unless my doc says otherwise. 
Next appointment isn't until the week after thanksgiving and will be the big anatomy scan where we find out sex. 
L is still hit or miss with her bottles, she definitely seems more interested in solids but I am still terrible at a solid routine with that, it's random and all over the place with what she eats and how often. She still gets purees occasionally but is most interested in what we eat so she gets small bites (chicken, veggies, cheese, etc). She's good other than not liking her bottles as much, crawls around everywhere, stands on her own for a couple seconds, looooves being outside and massive stranger anxiety.


----------



## Apple111

Midnight / sorry your teenagers driving by crazy also ! Its such a difficult age. Fingers crossed mine seems to be having a quieter week. Ive been dreading the school holidays, the summer was a nightmare! Big hugs back !! :) 

Vroggers / glad appointment went well. Little ones sound like they are coming along nicely :) exciting ! 
L sounds like she is doing great, bless her crawling and standing ! Its amazing how these babies are coming along..x

Ali/ I agree, I just want my boys to enjoy being a child / young as adulthood is hard work. My motto is make good memories and make my boys into good husband material ! Haha.. my eldest is 20 now, has loverly girlfriend. If they have words he does still sometimes have a vent to mum. If I think he is in the wrong Ill tell him  get back there n sort it out! Ha and buy some flowers &#128514;. I must admit he is quite soft anyway. He is quite independent, but I brought him up that way. Good cook ha ..oh eldest son is same age and cant do anything for himself and doesnt try. Does my head in ! Ha..

Go T ! Managing two steps !he is doing great isnt he. Im definitely with you on oh stimulating baby when getting tired. O slept for an extra hr at tea time the other day and he was up ages after and I was shattered. If oh has him after work , 6 pm ish O will often be getting tired but oh just askes for a bottle, Im like no! He will crash then be up all night. Oh is just trying though and doesnt know him like I do so shouldnt complain really. I suppose its the automatic thing to give him milk to settle him, but I know he would be fine if he was just distracted with something new. Hope work went ok for u without any hassles !! X 

Lit/ hope u r doing ok hon x

O been fussy last two days, think second tooth is bothering him. Its so mentally tiring when there is nothing you can do to really settle them. We get there though with lots of cuddles. He is definitely nearly crawling properly now and getting faster to where he wants to be. Ds had first speech therapy yesterday and wouldnt talk at all ..lol, just went shy which isnt like him at all. &#128547; she managed to get him to in the end. His little stammer seems to be getting better by its self but he seems to struggle to find the words he wants to say to complete sentences. Im not worried, he is only 4 and doing ok. Im sure time will help. We are going to buy him some new books and look at the together more to see if this helps. 


Anyway in middle of school morning so better get off, have nice day ladies. Sorry if I missed anyone x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, hope all well. Just thought Id update. I went to see dr today and they took more bloods and sending me for CT scan. Fingers crossed all ok x

O has his first little taster session tomorrow at nursery. Ill be staying with him. &#128546; his first full Morning is on Friday with ds .. Im dreading it !!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - you're right - your friend's baby sounds a lot like V! Glad you were finally able to hold her briefly. 
I really hope all is well with your CT scan & thAt you have nothing to worry about! :)
I agree it is so mentally draining when they're fussy but there's nothing much you can do about it! Hope O feels better soon. 

Ali - that's great Isa is feeling better and such! 

VRogers - that's great L is trying bites of normal foods now! I'm still bad about solids as well but getting a little better now. That's great your ultrasound went well & you were able to get a better idea of dates, even if you're not officially changing your due date. 

Ali - I don't blame you for being exhausted. I hope you didn't have too horrible of a night! That's amazing that T has taken 2 steps! 

Midnight - sorry your teenagers are driving you crazy! 

AFM - things are going pretty well over here, although dd1 has been clingier/harder to entertain lately, so that's driving me a bit crazy. 

Today I had a play date at my house with a lady and her daughter from church. They moved here only a few months ago, and we've gotten together lots in groups but never one-on-one. I was hoping it would work out to have some play dates with her since dd1 and her daughter play so well together! I was rather nervous about having someone new over to my house, but the play date went fairly well. She is a talker so you mostly just have to ask her questions and she will keep the conversation going quite well, so that was good. Hopefully she'll want to do it again sometime! Nothing like finding a new mom friend to make you feel like you're dating again! Haha.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies, just reading through posts now x

apple- had a little think about birthday but my dh's family are all down south, so thinking of a small celebration my side of family here and then go down south for a few nights and celebrate with them also. 
Good luck to O with nursery, i hope he settles in well! must be hard to leave him. 
i had a thought, how do they put babies down for naps in nursery? 
sorry abour ur teenager, teens are a hard phase, hopefully the councelling will help. Youre a fab mum and doing a great job. \Good luck with ct scan, hope u get answers!

midnight-sorry teenagers are driving you crazy!

ali- wow to baby T! two steps already. Hope u get some sleep and feel rested!

vrogers- glad scan went all ok! Baby l sounds she is doing great minus the fussiness with bottles. Isa has cut one of his bottles, so has 3 now,- morning, lunchtime and bedtime and 3 meals, sometimes with snacks too. 

lit- playdate sounds lovely! it's great to have that, i enjoy playdates with my friend and her baby. 

AFM- Isa has pretty much recovered, his rash is gone etc but i think i can see more teeth coming and hes teething again. i feel babies constantly have something going on! hes been a bit moody but otherwise he's lovely. So chatty, and loves crawling about and standing holding onto things. 
On sunday dh and i went out for dinner and dessert together which was lovely. 
anyway Isa is up from his nap, so going to go out and take him to park. I feel like i dont know what to do with him sometimes and worry hes bored x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - There is always something going on with babies. It doesn't really slow down until they're well into the second year. Even then they're constantly changing and they start to do something and you're all "Wait.. you weren't doing that last week" But the BIG dramatic changes slow down. 

Lite - Haha.. Like dating again. That's funny. Never thought of it that way, but yeah you're right. Trying to find the right fit that you won't feel judged by. I sometimes get together with the one lady I met. We get along fine, but I feel she is SO much nicer than I am. They're religious too and I'm not the least bit. She doesn't really know that, though. I just kind of beat around the bush when it comes to that stuff. I don't think it will matter, but she does keep trying to get me to go to churchy things lol. 

Apple - Yeah, I shouldn't complain. He does things so differently from me. I am constantly telling him how to do things and he gets annoyed. Thinks I feel he is incapable. No.. I'm just a mom and I'm always going to tell people how to take care of my children. I alwasy heard people say you become more relaxed with a second child. Maybe in some ways, but really I don't feel I have. I'm still really paranoid about a lot of things. 

I'm kind of glad your 4 year old is going through speech therapy about the same time O will be. Someone to relate to a bit. O's is different, though. He wouldn't talk at all during his meeting. Finally started saying a few words. Only single words and none of his sentences. 

Vrogers - I'm excited for you to find out the baby's gender! Do you hope for a girl or boy? Or don't really care. 

T prefers solids. He still wants the breast a lot, but when I'm away if given the chance he won't touch a bottle. I need to start working on cups with him. That way I can just transition away from bottles and breast at the same time. T also wants finger foods more than puree. It was about this time that O started to straight up refuse puree and only wanted finger foods. 

I just feed T around normal meal times. Maybe base it around her naps some. If you guys are eating feed her with you. I'm not a breakfast eater but I'm trying to sit down with the boys to get more routine to their lives. 


AFM - So, I took O to the preschool story time for the first time. I honestly NEVER want to do it again. He was such a handful and I had both boys and just ugh. He wouldn't sit still or go along with story time. We went to the area next to it to play with toys and what not. Well that faded and he wanted to get into stuff he shouldn't, threw a fit, and started screaming when I told him to stop doing something. Throwing himself on the floor, running, blah blah blah. I finally had enough and had to drag him out while holding T. All the while he's screaming and crying. This whole time he's doing this I watch 20 other children being well behaved. Enough to make me feel like the worst parent around. 

T was good. :dohh: I do plan to do it again, I just don't want to. He needs to learn. I think I'm going to buy a cheap umbrella stroller for the trip. That way I can drag O out screaming and push T as he sits happily like he's use to complete chaos lol

Well last Monday took O in for a speech eval. Going to have him evaluated by the other two as well. One was social services and I can't remember the other. If he qualifies for help in more than just speech (which he hasn't yet, but I'm sure he will) he'll get a place in preschool. If just one we will go in weekly for it. Well that went as well as expected as well. He wouldn't talk, he threw fits, threw himself down and smacked his head on the thinly carpeted floor. I talk to him before going into new places trying to tell him he needs to listen, needs to be quiet, blah blah. Never lasts. Oh well. Maybe I won't screw T up as bad as I feel I screwed up O. :wacko: Really just feel like crying today. I do feel like a failure of a parent. bah..

So yeah today has sucked. Both boys are napping. T is on his second. O NEVER naps this early. I think all his fits wore him down. Guess maybe story time has some bonuses.. ugh


----------



## vrogers

Apple- teething really is awful. L likes to chew a cold washcloth, just in case you haven't tried that one yet. It seems like there really isn't a whole lot you can do other than wait until the tooth pops and just try to dull the pain a little. 
Glad speech therapy went okay! 
I'm sure the ct scan is scary, I hope you get answers (and a solution). 

Literati- yay for a new mom friend! It seems like it's a good thing she's a talker to help keep conversation going. I hope you guys become friends! 

Ally- her doc did tell us she would be drinking less milk as she added more solids. She's already way more interested in solids than milk which gets frustrating. 
Glad Isa is feeling better other than the teething! 
I feel the exact way with L, I'm apparently not great at entertaining babies and can't wait until her attention span gets a little better and she can do things like run around outside and color. 

Ali- dh really wants a boy, but I would be fine either way. I kind of want another girl so it's easier to share rooms (although I know it doesn't matter much when they are younger). 
Cups is a good idea, I think I need to do the same. Do you have a particular one you guys like (I've heard the munchkin 360 is good). We have a nuk sippy but I haven't tried it yet. 
Thank you for the advice on feeding times! She definitely gets bits of our dinner, I just need to do better about breakfast and lunch, I'm more of a snacker throughout the day. 
Story time sounds so stressful, but you're definitely not the worst parent. I would bet there were other toddlers in there who threw tantrums right before or after story time, just happened that nobody saw. I don't blame you for not wanting to go back, I would feel the same. It's good that you are willing to try again though! 
Sometimes things like that happen no matter what you do or don't do, you have certainly not screwed eithe of your boys up, especially with how much I can tell you love them just from what I read on here. I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey everyone!!!!! I follow this thread every day and have kept up with you all. I feel like my day isnt complete without seeing what you ladies are up to!! I just cant ever find the time or energy to post! But I wanted to come on and give you all an update from Gage and I! He has two teeth and the bottom and his tops are coming through soon. He eats solids at breakfast lunch and dinner and I just started an afternoon snack. He still does formula every three hours and takes about 6ozs. Except at bedtime he gets 8ozs! I just in the last few days got him night weaned. He still wakes like 4 times, but doesnt need a bottle anymore to go back to sleep. He is pulling up to stand and crawling everywhere!! He is fascinated with cords!! Drives me crazy! Like vrogers, we did his flu shot, and they want to do a booster of it since its his first shot. He had his 9 month check up and is still huge! He is 97th percentile for height and weight!! 24.7lbs and 30 1/4 inches!!! He is wearing 18 month clothes now!! Some 12 months still fits, but barely!! I introduced a sippy cup a few months ago and he has it down now so he gets water in it for his meals. We got him a walker and he is doing great and loves it!! His favorite it to cause the dogs in it lol. I feel bad for them, but then I dont because they drive me crazy so I feel like they have it coming haha! Gage can say mama, dada, bye bye and he says no no. The no no is while he shakes his head, because thats what I do when he is about to get into some thing he shouldnt lol! He copies anyone he hears cough. Its hilarious! We are still in a corporate apartment waiting for my DHs new company to send him to the town we are going to. They have him working on a local job right now. Its not too bad, but our stuff is in storage and I was only planning on is being here for three weeks, so I have had to either go dig out different things, or go shopping for new stuff which I hate because Im a cheapskate!!! We are leaning toward going next August for an embryo transfer. We will see. I would really like to have Gage potty trained before Im changing another kids diapers! Lol. Ill try to update more and contribute more to the conversation!!! Congrats vrogers, and WDW on baby news!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is my big boy!!!


----------



## Ally2015

ali- sorry story time was tough, and the speech eval. You are an amazing mum, kids will be kids and play up. HUGS! 

Vrogers- i found a story time group, i will take isa next week, so it's something else to do. How are you feeling?

froggy- its so nice to hear from you!! The pics are lovely, i can't believe what a big boy he is!!! amazing about the embryo transfer potentially next year!! I really cannot even think about another baby anytime soon yet haha. 

afm- not much going on! tonight there is a Halloween parade nearby and dh and i were going to take Isa. It's after his bedtime though, and i am always so reluctant to go anywhere that might disrupt his routine but the odd time is ok so i agreed to go along. 
dh got a little part time job, starts in a couple weeks, but will be glad to have some money coming in. 

are you dressing your littles ones up for Halloween? :)


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- oh my goodness he is cute, all that hair! He sounds like he's doing amazing and growing well. Can't believe how big all our babies are getting! So exciting about the possible upcoming embryo transfer, I don't blame you at all for wanting Gage potty trained first haha. 

Ally- I'm glad you've found a story time, let us know how it goes. Our local library story time for babies is smack in the middle of L's first nap time, so it looks like I'll have to wait until she drops a nap (she still takes 3). 
Thank you for asking, thankfully not near as sick and got my appetite back. 
Congrats to dh on the job, I hope he likes it. 
Have fun at the Halloween parade! I got a onesie from target a few weeks ago that says my first Halloween, I'm too lazy to go all out haha. Will you guys be dressing Isa up? 

Afm- hoping to go to this little farm that has pumpkins and animals and little activities for kids when L wakes up. It's pretty chilly here today (the south finally decided it's fall) and I need some warmer clothes for L since most of her 12+ month clothes are more for warmer weather, so I'm hoping we're able to figure something out and go. 
Anyone doing anything fun for Halloween?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Alijo you are NOT a bad mum at all!!!
Xxx big hugs


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies,
Middle of night here so just popping on. Came to bed at 8.30 so now wide awake ! 

Froggy nice to hear from you. Gage sounds like he is doing great. Beautiful pic. What a little cutie.. i did wonder how you were getting on with dh job situation. Glad all going ok. Exciting about the poss embryo transfer next year x

Ally hope the parade went ok. I know what u mean about mixing up routine though. Im like that with O, but Im sure it will be fine, and we adapt haha x let us know how the story time goes .. shame we couldnt go together ! Ha 

Vroggers, hope you managed to get to the farm. That sounds really good fun for the little ones. X

Lit hope u r doing ok hon and having nice weekend.x

Ali/ sending big hugs hon XX sorry u r feeling this way. Not a chance you are anything but brilliant mummy !! Thats clear to see on here !! Kids have their moments and drive us in sane at times, questioning ourselves. My ds was exactly the same at story time when he met his new school class this year. There must have been over 30 kids sat in a circle with teacher at the front and ds was totally ignoring her! Shouting at the kids he knew, throwing a teddy in the middle of the circle. I kept telling him to settle knowing all the parents were looking at him making their initial judgements on who would be the little trouble makers, &#128547;.. I was gutted and really worried he was going to be the class clown!! Which we really didnt want for him. Turns out he is really settled and well behaved now at school.. kids have moments and teachers are used to it hon.. 

My eldest, now 20 was the worst !! I remember at a wedding when he was 3 he escaped under the table when best man doing his speech and when we looked up he was other side of the room pulling tablecloth of the table with wedding cake on !! Shouting and laughing at best man doing his speech !! I could have died but best man just laughed at him and I think it broke the ice for him as it got him a laugh from the guests &#128514;.. i remember taking my son outside and really telling him off, I was so stressed and he was only 3 ! Anyone would think I was telling a 15 year off like a crazy lady! I remember one of the guests saying to my dh at the time .. you need to settle him down he was going to ruin day for my mother in law !! Wtf .. I could have decked her at the time haha.. not that Im the decking kind of person by any means lol quite the opposite ! .needless to say I never liked her for years after !! Haha ..&#128514; so yes hon they drive us mad but we love em.. u r a super mummy so dont be thinking any different . Me and ds laugh about it now but he still get a frown from me ! He he now says  I wasnt that bad he gets  u bloody were !! lol &#128514; 

Wonder how slammer is getting on x 

Hi to midnight, sure your house is as crazy as mine this Halloween ! Haha x 

So my little man has poorly cough.. poor little thing so having lots of cuddles , just started yesterday afternoon :( 

He went to nursery for first time his week with ds. He did ok. The teacher sent me lots of pics of him playing and doing some dancing. She was stood holding his little fingers as he stood bopping about on the video ,. Bless him. Lets see how he is next week when he realises mummy actually leaves &#128547;At least Ive got ds with him another 2 tiMrs b4 he is properly on his own. 
Me and oh went for a nice walk on the beach, clock watching and checking our phones the whole time ! We then got cake and coffee which was a nice change. Then sat outside waiting to pick him up for half hour ha x 

Ds on school holidays now . He is ready for a little break and mummy time. Its been a long first half term for him since starting. Im taking all 4 of my boys to wales for weekend next week so looking forward to that. &#128513;. 

Teenager had a sleep over at my eldest sons last night as his girlfriend was in a night shift. My eldest sent me a video this morning of his brother on couch fast asleep, and he squirted him in the face with squirty cream.,laughing his head off on the vid., teenager just sat up and said  u r such an idiot and went back to sleep , face full of cream ! honestly they are 20 and 15 and still wind each other up constantly &#128525; very close though, love em ha ..

I got cancellation appt for ct scan so had it done yesterday. I must admit it makes u feel pretty vulnerable when u r lying there in just a gown and this big machine is over u. I go for results on the 8th November. Just focusing on going away with my boys and having busy week with ds. Lots of emotions and thoughts going around but just trying to get on with it. Ive had loads of bloods taken and they injected this dye into my arms so Ive bruises everywhere which is annoying. 

On bright note ! :) Ive made £160 this month on eBay so thats going away with us to wales :) teenager made £58 

My eldest son is doing some food for Halloween so talking youngest boys there. I bought ds like a fury monster onesie and O a little pumpkin suit. Of course ds isnt happy and wants to be a ninja turtle &#128514;! 

Ive been up at 5.30 with O for the last few nights &#128553; clocks go back tonight so looks like possible 4.30 am rise for me haha &#128514; 

Have nice weekend ladies x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - the ct scan sounds a bit scary, but I hope the results are a huge relief for you and that all is well! 

Midnight - hello! 

Ali - you absolutely are not a bad mom and did not screw O up at all! Kids will be kids and like Everyone has said, all kids have their moments and most likely those kids at storytime did too but just not in public right then. But you're not alone! Sorry it was so embarrassing and stressful for you. I absolutely hate those moments! My dd1 has definitely given me my fair share of them. You're doing an awesome job! Sorry the speech evaluation didn't go well and that O wouldn't really cooperate. Must be frustrating. 
I'm sure your friend would like you just as much knowing you're not religious. It's important to be able to be yourself/be honest! That's nice you have found someone to have play dates with. :) 

Ally - TBH, it's probably more you who is bored as opposed to Isa. Babies don't really need as much entertainment as we think, but it sure can be boring sitting around and trying to entertain them! That is good you're getting out for walks and outings, though. I think it's good for them to see lots of different sights and whatnot. 

VRogers - I hope you had fun at the little farm with pumpkins/animals! :) it's fun to do those outings with them. 

Froggy - great to hear from you! Sounds like Gage is growing great. My dd1 was similar in size (but even bigger!). 

AFM - dd1 is going as Belle for Halloween but we never managed to get a costume for Violet, and I don't think I can be bothered. Would make a cute photo, but that's about it.

Today was violet's 9 month appointment. She is 18 lb 15 oz and 27.15" long. She's probably around 50-60th percentile for weight, and around 40th for height. 
The doctor's appointment drained me of my sanity because dd1 was getting so rambunctious and crazy in the "little room" which we sat in for a good 45+ minutes. She also suddenly announced she had to poop after waiting a LONG time in the little room before we had seen the dr yet. I had to abandon all our stuff in the room, and bring dd1 out to the public washroom while carrying Violet (wearing ONLY a diaper) in one hand. Had to wipe dd1 and wash our hands and such all while holding Violet one-handed. It was beyond annoying! I'm just happy dd1 didn't have an accident at least. Now DH is home sick and playing video games, but at least he is a slight distraction for dd1.
Violet is super cranky the last few days and seems to be sick again (everyone in the house is except me). Hope she's back to normal soon. She has just recently dropped to 2 naps, but she doesn't do well with it and seems really tired all evening until bedtime, but won't actually take another nap. Hopefully she adjusts soon.


----------



## Apple111

Happy Halloween ladies :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Apple. What did everyone else's LOs dress up as?
It was kind of a crappy day, as DH was sick with a flu-like illness, and I had gotten my flu shot on Monday and so ended up becoming overwhelmingly fatigued from it. I went for a nap and planned to get up and have a super early supper before trick-or-treating, but I woke up 2.5 hours later at 5:30 pm! It was a race to eat and get ready then, but did manage to let dd1 trick-or-treat with her cousins like she does every year. Violet was content in the stroller. :) Today it is quite snowy and gross out, and I'm so thankful I don't have to go anywhere! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ sorry about the illness on your home. You must have needed that sleep ! &#128513; glad you got out trick or treating.. oh my goodness snow &#9924;&#65039;! Just cold here. Im hoping it stays clear for when I take boys away tomorrow.. 

Nothing much happening here.. O at nursery again this am with ds so Im meeting my mum for coffee . Will be so weird with no boys ! I only leave them couple of hours even though I pay for 5 ha ha, I just want O to have opportunity to get used to it b4 I go back to work. 

I went to Physio again this week, dressed more appropriately this time &#128514;.. actually ended up having good chat, Nice guy, i mentioned that I was thinking of doing some private work when My Mat leave ends so I can be home more with oh n kids and it turns out he has a private practice and he said I could rent a room as he is away 2 days a week so the room is empty and he pays monthly for the whole week. Said he wouldnt want much. Said my oh could maybe use it as well as he does same thing. So considering that as its in a really good area.. 

Thats it really 5 am here ds just for a wee now Im up &#128547;

Hope all other ladies are doing ok x


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies, just getting online and catching up.

vrogers- how was your halloween? did you go to the farm?

apple-that's great news about the spare room and how little it would be as well! when do you go back to work again?
great about the extra cash from ebay! wales sounds lovely, i've never been? have u been before?
cake and cofee with dh sounds nice. 
pumpkin costume sounds so cute!!! post a pic if u can x


lit-sounds like you needed that nap! great that u got to go out trick or treating though!
V sounds like she is doing well with the weight and height :) sorry about the stress with dd1 though! oh gosh i can't imagine... 
maybe v just needs to take a few days to adjust to two naps, isa just naturally grew out of it.

afm- well i never dressed isa up for halloween, i guess i couldn't be bothered haha. We didn't do much anyway. on the saturday (28th) we took isa to a halloween parade thing, which was quite fun and isa liked it, but it started to creep into his bedtime and he got really moody so we came home.\
yesterday i took isa to baby story time, and it was great, he loved it.There were loads of other babies there and while isa stayed near me, it was really cute to see and he got all excited when the lady bought out bubbles. 
Isa sleeping well just now, up once or twice briefly and i put him down drowsy in the cot and let him fall asleep on his own. Ideally i'd like to put him down and leave the room, but because he just stands up etc i don't. I just shuush and pat him, and when his eyes start shutting i just stop patting and watch him (it's so cute) and then leave.


----------



## vrogers

Apple- your boys sound fun with each other! I've never had a CT scan, that does sound scary and I hope the wait goes by fast. I hope you and your family had a fun Halloween 

Literati- oh my goodness I bet the belle costume was cute. 
Doctor appointment with 2 little ones sure does sound exhausting, but you sound like you handled it well. 

Ally- we ended up staying in because it was pretty chilly and I still need more winter-like clothes for L! They close for the next few weeks until after thanksgiving, so we plan on going then when they'll have Christmas trees. 
Isa sounds like he really enjoyed story time, im glad you got to go. 
Glad he's getting better at sleeping! 

Afm- hope everyone had a good Halloween! Ours was nothing major since it was a weeknight and L is too young for candy, and of course we got 0 trick or treaters. Saturday before Halloween dh took L to a "gun show" (pretty much what it sounds like, mostly older men and cops and tables of different kinds of guns) while I stayed home alone. They were only gone for about an hour but it felt so weird to be home alone for the first time in almost 10 months! L did really well, she didn't like when they stamped her hand but she was okay inside and mostly stared at the ceiling. Dh said he enjoyed doing something with her that he used to do w/his dad so I thought that was sweet even if it's a hobby I couldn't know less about! 
Can't believe L will be 10 months in less than a week, we're so close to one year which is unbelievable! 
Random question for those that celebrate Christmas, are you planning on doing a tree? We always have, but im a little nervous this year with how mobile L is and I know she would be super interested in the tree. I thought about doing one and then putting a baby gate around it, but idk. May just stick with our little 2 foot tree up high. 
Anyone have fun plans this weekend? We are wanting to take L to dh's fav Mexican restaurant as long as she cooperates mood wise!


----------



## froggyfrog

Vrogers, glad yall had a good Halloween. I dont blame you for not doing the farm. It was chilly here too and we did something similar and I feel like it was 20 dollars wasted lol. Gage smiled at the animals in the petting zoo but everything else they offered was too big for him. I tried to get some pics in the pumpkins but he was more interested in playing with the pumpkins/dirt and wouldnt even look up for a photo! We will do a tree but we will tie it to the wall so that it can fall, and Ill be putting the ornaments higher up so he cant reach. We have some fun toy ornaments that were dhs as a kid that I may put around the bottom so if he does manage to get one it wont be a big deal. I found a really cool idea that I want to try. After Christmas you cut off a sliver of the tree stump and write Gages first Christmas 2017 and coat it in protective paint and make it into an ornament! 

Lit, i cringed at the poop in the drs office while holding violet!! That just sounded stressful!!! Glad you got such a long nap in!! It sounds glorious!! So happy that you didnt sleep through trick or treat and dd1 got to go out!! 

Ally, how nice that is a will drift off by himself! That sounds amazing! I wish gage would do that. So happy that you enjoyed the parade, its fun getting out and doing family things isnt it? 

Apple, how cool about the space! Its Crazy how stuff like that happens sometimes right? 

Afm, gage was Elmo for Halloween. Someone gave us a costume for free, so I ordered DH a beanie that has Oscar the grouch on it, and made a costume for myself of Cookie Monster and we went around a block in a subdivision down the street. Just mainly for pictures! Gage got some candy that me and dh ate lol! It has warmed up here a bit so I think we are heading to the park tomorrow to play for a while. But other than that no real plans for the weekend. Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - a couple hours without kids sounds amazing! How did O handle it? I think it's a good idea you are transitioning him slowly! You're a great mom. 
That's so cool about the potential to rent your physio' space! It's great you talked! Woohoo! 

Ally - it sounds like Isa is still going down pretty well for you. It takes time to transition to him falling asleep completely on his own, and it's easier on him and you if you don't push it too quickly! 

VRogers - I am wondering the same thing about Christmas. Our first Christmas with dd1, she wasn't mobile yet, and by the next Christmas she was pretty good at staying away from the ornaments. Violet is not only so mobile, but she is VERY into grabbing anything and everything that is off limits! I don't think I can handle not putting a tree up, considering it's one of my favourite parts of Christmas, but I am just not sure how Violet is going to ever stay away from it! 

That's so sweet your DH took L on a little daddy daughter date to look at guns! I agree about the activity, but so heartwarming that he is doing something with L that he has fond memories of doing with his dad! I love traditions like that! 

Froggy - so cute about Gage dressing up as Elmo! Yay for scoring some candy for you and your DH. ;) 
Yep, the dr's office bathroom trip was not fun, but oh well! Thanks for the sympathy. ;) 

AFM - Violet is all over the place with her sleep! First she was dropping to 2 naps, then yesterday she took 3 short naps, and then today she refused her first nap until 2:15 pm! A bit ridiculous! I am assuming she'll take a second at some point, but not sure why she had the first so late! I really feel like she's getting a second tooth but it hasn't popped through yet. She keeps biting me while nursing, which is NOT fun! 
Hope you all have a great weekend. We don't have big plans.


----------



## slammerkin

Have I even posted since DH started his new job?? I don't think I have! I try to keep up with reading here, but I am finding even less time to post, which seems crazy! 

So DH has done three weeks in his new job and it's awesome. It's amazing to have him home every night and to have them whole weekend together. Yet somehow I have grand plans of everything Im going to get done each weekend and I don't get half of it done! Crazy. He is enjoying his job and he has a very easygoing boss. He may still pick up a shift at the bar now and then to make some extra money though. We were majorly in the red last month with finances, yikes. Just a lot of unplanned expenses. 

Work still going well for me. 

DD was being super difficult for a couple weeks and must have been due to the longer hours she's at preschool now with our new schedule. But she was much better this week. 

Jack has pink eye, ugh. Had to pick him up early from daycare on Thurs and take him to the doc. Then keep him home on Fri. And of course his 9-month appt happened to be on Fri, so he was at the doc two days in a row. Not sure his measurement, but he was 20 lbs. I think he was around 50th percentile for weight and 70th for height? Not sure, lol. 
DD had a blast with Halloween. She was Rapunzel and got to wear her costume at school. I also took her trick or treating at the mall on the Saturday before. On Halloween we went trick or treating with one of her friends on our street and her parents. She had so much fun! Jack was a pumpkin, but DH was carrying him and it was a little cold, so I took the suit off him after a while and put him on my back and wrapped us both up. He was pretty good, and we were out for a while. 

Not much else to report. I miss you guys. I try to keep up with reading, but really struggle to find time to post!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, reading along but just quick post. Hi slammer loverly to hear from u glad all goin well.

I wil post properly later and reply to all then. 

Had a loverly weekend with my boys in wales, will tell details later. O was great. 

Not feeling great at min,this stupid stomach pain got worse when I was away. Tried not to worry but did get upset when away but hid from boys.. just wish I could stop worrying.. doing my head in.. get scan results from my ct on Wednesday. Sorry for vent :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - so great to hear from you! Don't feel bad about not posting sooner. It's just great to hear from you when you're able to pop in! 
That's wonderful that your DH's new job is so great! I'm so happy for you! I agree it is so amazing having them home for evenings and weekends! For you it must seem like an even more extreme gift since you had none of those before! So glad his boss is easygoing and that things are going well. That's too bad things went into the red last month. I feel like there are ALWAYS unexpected expenses somehow, so it's so hard to stay on a budget! Makes me wonder how anyone does it on less. I hope doing the odd bar shift on the side will help you get by until eventually your DH can make a bit more. 

Sounds like your DD really had a blast for Halloween! Yay! That's too bad about her difficulty for a little while, but makes sense if she was adjusting to longer hours at nursery. 
So sorry Jack has pinkeye! I hate pinkeye so much haha. Hope he gets better really soon! :) 

Apple - so sorry your stomach pain is worse now. That must be worrying. I hope you can hang in there until Wed when you get your results. Hopefully it's nothing serious but something easily treatable so you don't have to have pain anymore! Hugs. 

AFM - doing fairly well. Violet is finally popping out that second tooth. She is also bonding more with DH now that he is home more, so he actually successfully watched her for 3 hours on Saturday while I was out for a ladies' brunch and she didn't get upset! Woohoo! She will still only go to someone else for maybe a minute, but whatever! Haha. Baby steps. 
I am already feeling cooped up and a bit down from it being so cold and snowy out. Don't really want to get out much anymore because it's too much work bundling up so much. Gag!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Doesn't it feel like it just warmed up and now it's cold again? I need to get winter coats for the boys. The smallest one I have is 2T which is just a bit too big still for T. I used it today to just get by till I get one. I'm picky when it comes to coats. 

Apple - I really hope you get answers with your results. I don't blame you for worrying. I worry so much for myself now that I have children. They need me. 

Slammer - Sounds like a great night out! I haven't tried wearing T on my back. Sounds like your DD had lots of fun which is great! I wish I could have enjoyed it more. Hopefully next year. 

That's awesome your DH is enjoying his job. I wish one of us were here. We both have a lot of stress at our jobs. Different types but still stress. 

Froggy - Lucky.. it's been so cold here lately. O still wants to go outside, but I don't want to take T out. I can't leave the door open anymore to watch O either. Bah.. 

Vrogers - I personally will put up a tree, but I'm not going to guard it. I doubt T will mess with it enough to make an issue. I won't be putting anything dangerous on it. I use to leave things in reach for O to play with then put the ones I didn't want touched up high. 

Ally - Haha.. that sounds ideal to me. T doesn't want to sleep in the crib. If I lay him down drowsy he starts to scream and gets hysterical. Which is what it escalates to when he wakes up in the night to. Bah.. oh well. Glad Isa is sleeping well, though! 

AFM - I didn't go back too far. I've been reading along, but been super busy. I've been taking T to story time and it's been going well for him. I met a mom I think I could really come to like! I haven't asked for her number or FB or anything yet, but maybe next time we meet. Her little one is pushing 18 months but T is the same size haha.. He's a little guy. We seem to have similar values, though. She's alone at the moment because her DH is overseas. 

T is doing well. He's such a jabber jaw. I'm excited for him to start talking more other than mama or dada. I'm pretty sure he's making car sounds when he gets to playing with cars. It's cute. He could just be making noises, but he was making a different noise then started pushing a car around and changed to making a car sound. 

T was a mouse for Halloween. O was Catboy from PJ Masks. We went to the zoo for their Halloween event then on Halloween I worked so I had DH bring them to work for theirs then went to the library then just like.. 2 houses near us. We went to our neighbors first and were there a half hour talking haha. O wanted to play with their dogs so we stepped in and just talked. Older couple that is really nice! But.. the night was crap because O had a meltdown at my work place and at the library. We almost just called it quits. Maybe next year. 

O had his evaluation today. They didn't state their concerns or anything yet, though. They want to do one more play session. I think she wants to watch his behaviors a bit more. I think one was a behavioral specialist. 

Work has been crappy. My work environment got more hostile. We went down one nurse so I picked up some hours so I can have money for Christmas which I'm probably going to work with my luck. Now we're about to lose one more. Then there is a lot of tension in the head offices. 

Anyways I need to get to sleep. Work the next 3 days. 3rd day is only for 4 hours but it ruins the whole day.


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies..

vrogers- i don't celebrate xmas and never had a tree up, but i'd feel wary like you for the same reasons, isa is just too mobile!

froggy- gage sounds so cute dressed as elmo!

lit- i agree about the sleep thing, i'm just going to go with the flow, for now just staying with him until he falls asleep is just fine. Hope V and her sleep is better now and less erratic! It sounds lovely that V is bonding with your dh more, and that you got to go out for a bit, you deserve that very much!

slammer- it's nice to hear from you! Rapunzel, that sounds adorable. Love the sound of Jack as a pumpkin, sounds so cute.Glad your dh is enjoying his job and all is going well. Hope Jack's pinkeye gets better soon!

apple - good luck for ur results tomorrow, ans really hope ur feeling better soon. Sending u big hugs!

ali- nice to hear from you. Mouse outfit sounds adorable! Glad story time is going well, i've started going to one and enjoying it so far, but not really had chance to make any friends yet. Hope you and that other mum get to become friends!
Your work sounds very stressful, but hope the next few days fly in for you. 

afm- all is well round here, got story time tomorrow with isa and i'm looking forward to it. He is still sleeping really well, and i'm actually feeling more rested and better which is LOVELY. 
After isa had the hand, foot and mouth, his skin has been really dry, so have been using coconut oil on it. And i give him chamomile tea to drink, cause its good for skin and he loves it. 
i'm doing some marking of year 1 essays for some extra money at uni, ive got 25 essays to mark by next tuesday and it really does take a while to mark one, so that is keeping me quite busy.
im going to do isa a little birthday party on the 28th dec- 3 days after his birthday so people can come. I don't actually know what to do though, or buy him. What do u do on a 1st birthday party???? 
x


----------



## slammerkin

Apple - I hope something shows up on the scan results. I had an MRI of my back and was kind of hoping there would be something there so I could at least have a diagnosis and plan of action, but there was really nothing. I do have a slight curvature of the spine, but nothing to do about that. 

Literati - yes there does always see. To be something unexpected! But we had to spend over $700 on a proper work wardrobe for DH since he never had to have business attire before. Plus like I mentioned above I had an MRI and there went $300 for that. Ughhhh. 

Second tooth for V, wow. Jack just popped his 7th. My kids are always on the early end with their teeth coming through. 

We are still not consistently getting cold temps here, but I think this week will be the change. Nowhere near snow. 

AliJo - I wish you and DH could have less stressful jobs. Now that DH is home normal hours I honestly don't know how I ever handled all the time alone with two kids before. I must be blocking it out. 

Sorry Halloween was a bit tough with O. It will probably be better next year. I hope his next evaluation goes well. 

Ally - glad Isa is sleeping so well for you and you're feeling well rested. Sleep is still crappy here! 

AFM - Jack got his 7th tooth last week. He is way into solids now, and it kinds blows my mind. His daycare lady gives him all kinds of things - eggs and spinach, beets, grapes, crackers I have given him chicken, tomatoes, grapes, raspberries, Cheerios, cornflakes, crackers, even a bite of a Pringle chip lol. Still a bit lazy with it, by trying to do more. My DD still had very little interest in food at this age. 

His pink eye is better, but still giving eye drops for another couple days. 

He babbles a ton and is super cute. I feel I can finally enjoy him now that it's not just a constant slog of killing my back taking care of him on my own. 

Sleep is still shit here. A good night would be one or two stretches of two hours. Bad nights I don't even know how often he wakes. Cannot wait until he's ready to be night weaned I did DD at 17 months, and that was a good age. 

Also can't wait to stop pumping at 12 months. It's still going well, but will be so happy to have that time back at work and to not have to deal with bagging my milk and washing bottles and parts every night.


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- I bet it was so cute seeing him with the animals though! 
Toy ornaments where they can reach sounds like a really good idea. And I may have to steal that last idea, thats so sweet! 
I bet Gage was adorable as Elmo! Glad you guys had a good Halloween and ate some candy haha

Literati- I feel the same way! Ive always been one to put a tree up the week of thanksgiving and Im not sure Ill be able to do without this year. Violet sounds JUST like L with getting into everything, its so exhausting! 
We are going through similar nap issues. It seems like L is wanting to drop a nap (she still usually takes 3), she fights the third one SO hard, but her second nap ends way too early to keep her up until bedtime. I hope it sorts itself out soon. 

Slammer- so glad dhs job is working out for you guys! I bet its nice to have him home evenings and weekends. 
Poor jack, I hope the pink eye passes ASAP! 
Ive been missing your posts, but I completely understand how hard it is to find extra time to write a post! 
I feel better that Im not the only lazy one with feeding solids haha. I do little bites of most of what we eat but Im really not doing 3 meals a day right now. 
Im sure itll be so nice to have that extra time to do something else that is spent on pumping now! 

Apple- so sorry about your stomach pain, cant imagine how tough it is to try to push through the pain for your kids. I hope you finally get answers! 

Ali- I think I may do what you and froggy said, put the ones that dont need to be messed with on top. I really dont want to go without a tree, its one of my fav traditions! 
I hope youre able get in contact with the mom from story time! Im sure she would definitely appreciate it since shes alone for now. 
Im sorry about the work drama, thats frustrating. Its good youre able to pick up some extra hours for Christmas money! 

Ally- I hope story time goes well! 
Aw the bday party sounds fun! Im also curious about gifts and whatnot for first birthday. Its like theyre too young to understand whats going on, but its a big deal to us parents so we want to do something. Ive got a few first birthday gift ideas on my Pinterest, and I was planning on making a little healthy baby smash cake I found also on Pinterest. 

Afm- last night was awful, put L down and a little while later she started screaming. We assumed she was just hungry, as sometimes shell want another oz or so before finally going down. We fed her more but that didnt satisfy her and she just wouldnt stop screaming. She hasnt done that since she was about 4-5 months. I gave her some med thinking maybe it was her teeth, and finally dh went in and rocked her until she fell asleep and was able to put her in her crib. Still not really sure what was bothering her. 
Shes also changed her wake time since the time change and is now waking at 6 instead of 7. I hope it goes back to 7 soon because 6 feels sooo much earlier!! 
Not much else going on, I have a new game coming out this Friday so itll be fun to finally try to play something this weekend when L goes to bed. 
Still keep forgetting Im pregnant, its crazy how different this one is from the one with L, its like night and day. Ill be 16 weeks Friday, which is blowing my mind! Feels like I JUST found out. 
Those who have thanksgiving coming up, what are your plans? We decided on staying home and letting our parents come for a little bit, but dhs mom was not pleased with that idea. Just not into packing up with a baby and worrying about nap time and bottles and being around tons of people when shes in this stranger anxiety phase-so its up to her if she wants to come see us.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, sorry not been on properly for a few days. I really wasnt in good place leading to my scan results..got myself into a bit of a state &#128547; I wont reply to everyone now as just settling O. I will try and get on later. Just wanted to thank everyone for support last few weeks with it xx &#128536; 

I went for results yesterday, after making us wait for an hr, which really didnt help as it was a private hospital and u dont normally have to wait at all so I had all sorts going through my head.. Went to reception and was told they were just looking through my results again .. freaked me out more ! :( 

Went in eventually to see consultant and he said nothing serious shown ! :) 
thank goodness &#128517; Ive got a cyst on ovary that he is referring me for to keep an eye on it. Ive got to go for further X-rays to see if my gall bladder is functioning properly, if not they will remove it. The said they could see that my bowels were possibly blocking where my pain was as there was quite a lot there that really shouldnt be and rest of my bowel was clear so this maybe causing pain.. &#128547;&#128547; Ive been given movicol to take everyday long term. Im just now waiting to have gall bladder checked again. Its apparently a different X-ray that I have to drink and eat as they do it. I dont mind possible surgery for that. I can handle that ! X 
Pain still there but worrying about what it could be not as much any more thankfully x

Today just feel totally shell shocked, so have had some quiet time to myself and chilled with my boys. honestly Id even gone and bought all Xmas boxes in case I wouldnt be able to the day before scan &#128547; think I went bit crazy. Didnt realise how scared other half was about it all, he was just really clingy and cuddly last night, bless him x 

Ive never been so glad to come home to housework and make tea lol x 

Ill try and get back on later x 

Thank u all again x


----------



## slammerkin

VRogers - we will go to my parents' house for Thanksgiving. Looking forward to it. 

Sorry about the tough evening L had! You never know what's bothering them.. 

Apple - that's good the scan didn't show anything serious, but sucks you have to go through more tests. Hope it's all cleared up soon. 

AFM - well Jack's pink eye is cleared up, but now both kids have Hand Foot and Mouth! It's a common virus apparently, but Ava never had it before. I'm sure she picked it up at school. This whole preschool thing is wreaking havoc on our health! Oh, and Jack has a double ear infection to boot! Daycare lady said he was fussy all day, hardly ate and napped. I noticed the rash on Ava last night but wasn't sure about it until the daycare lady said Jack had it too and that's what she thought it was. I picked them both up a little early and took them straight to urgent care to confirm. So now we have antibiotics for Jack and just hoping the HFM doesn't get too bad. Ava seems totally unbothered, but it can get bad and make eating and drinking painful apparently. Jack was pretty content once we got home and he had his mama with him.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - oh no! So sorry the kids are sick AGAIN! I've heard lots of bad things about HFM but we haven't yet had to deal with it. 
That's good it doesn't seem too bad yet. Do you have to keep Jack home from daycare for a while now? 
That's amazing that having your DH home to help has helped make parenting a lot more enjoyable! You deserve that! 
Sorry nothing helpful was revealed about your back, but I hope the pain resolves soon. 
Yeah, work wardrobes are a total pain! DH has to wear full suit & tie every day for work, and it costs a pretty penny trying to keep up with that. Blah. 
17 months is when I night weaned my dd1 as well! Well, I tried at 15 months as well but it failed, but it finally stuck at 17 mo. That seems like so long to go this time around. Violet still nurses constantly at night. It would be extremely rare if she ever went 2 hours. So, I'm with you on the crap sleep. Blah! 

VRogers - definitely sounds like similar nap issues with our girls. Hopefully they resolve soon. That sounds stressful with L's bad wake-up the other night. 

Apple - i'm so happy the scan revealed nothing serious! What a relief! Sweet of your oh to be so worried. I hope you can relax a bit now as you await further testing and such re: your gall bladder. 

Ali - sorry work is such a hostile environment! That doesn't sound pleasant at all. Hugs. 
The boys sound like they had cute costumes. I also probably need to buy a new winter jacket for dd1. Her 2T one still fits, but just barely. I just can't believe how much all this stuff costs. 

Ally - 1st birthday is more for parents, so do whatever you like! For us we had friends over for some snacks, did a smash cake, took some pics, and that's about it. It was still memorable, though. 

AFM - DH has been away all week for work, and it has been hard. Violet is teething and cries every time I put her down, and dd1 is always energy-sucking, but today she cried excessively/threw tantrums and whatnot, so that was extra tiring. Feeling exhausted from that, but okay otherwise.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Ally, 25 essays, oh no thats doesnt sound fun ! Every penny adds up though doesnt it. Glad Isa is starting to feel better. Hope his skin is better soon. Id never thought of camomile tea, Ill remember that.. cute that he likes it ha x for my boys first birthdays Ive alwys done little family gatherings really. They just get bigger and more expensive as the years go by !! Ha, when I think back Ive had so many different themed parties over the years, pirates, super heros, the best, or most memorable was my teenagers 6th birthday .. he wanted a Michael Jackson party !! He had a MJ cake with a silver glove on &#128514;&#128514; he went dressed in a black hat with a little silver glove, dancing about .. hillarious &#128514;.,, 

Lit/ Ollie just got his second tooth also.. I do admire u ladies that are still nursing at night, and the ones working and pumping at work ! You all deserve a medal &#129351;:) 

Sorry its been tough going with your dh working away. Is he back now ? Can u get a little break ? ..Hugs x

Vroggers / 16 weeks wow, times going so fast.. how are u feelin in yourself. Good that u are sticking to your guns on thanks giving. Its hard to please everyone but you are right in putting L first, especially is she had a little bit of stranger anxiety, bless her. Hope she doesnt have any more upsetting nights for u. Its horrible when we dont know whats wrong with them, just feel helpless. Glad she managed to settle..hope the early waking improves. X

Ali/ sorry work is not great at the min. What kind of place is it that u work in ? Is it a hospital ward or a residential home ? My oh works on A&zero at the min ad they are totally short staffed .. its just not fair on patients or staff :( 

Halloween outfits sound really cute :) My 4 yr old had new cat boy mask &#128514; we are not allowed to call him by his name when he wears it ha .. glad story time is going ok x

Slammer / so pleased for you that things going good with your dh home a better times from work. Sorry little ones are not well. Hope they are better soon, glad Ava doing ok with it hope it stays that way. Are you having to take time off work now ? Glad jacks eye is clearing up.. we are same over here with illnesses from preschool, its just one thing after another. &#128547; so annoying ! 

Froggy/ your Halloween outfits sounded great ha..u are very creative :) making matching lol, I can imagine Gage looked a little cutie ha x 

We r doing ok here, O coming on really well, def a little attitude now ha.. I cant really leave the room now without him wanting mummy, this has been really since him starting doing a few hours at his nursery. This is going ok ish .. he does get upset now as he has realised that I leave him. I hate that :( I just know it will be a lot harder if I waited until I was back in work as I wouldnt be able to get him. He only does a couple of hours at the min which Im ok with and its really gradual for him. 

Wales was great with the boys.. Ive not really updated about it since coming back, we really fitted loads in for a weekend. We went to a pottery place and painted our own Christmas decorations, we make them every year so I thought his was a bit different, surprising how the older boys really enjoyed it ha .. we went bowling and the older boys went go karting, teenager chuffed that he beat his big brother haha..lots of pub meals and coffee and cake for mum ! All 4 boys were good really, just 4 yr old had a few moments. Ollie was a little gem the whole time. We managed to get adjoining rooms with a door in the middle which ds loved as he could go in with his older brothers when ever he wanted but I could also shut the door for a bit of peace. One night we just stayed in, got a take out and played monopoly which was really nice.. 

O doing well in himself, crawling , well, really fast army crawl, looks funny, pulls himself up to standing. Hair really coming on now, will have 3 meals most days but not loads. He loves toast for breakfast. Likes to eat mini rusks and rice cakes. Likes pancakes and bits of fruit. Im going to make him some up and freeze again next week as Ive been a bit lazy with that last couple of weeks. 

We will be putting up a Christmas tree, well I will ha.. oh wouldnt bother if it wasnt for me he is a bit of a Christmas grump &#128547;..its always been a big thing with me and my boys so will continue with that. I have had battery lights for last few years anyway so will prob get those out again this year and try and keep an eye on O. Haha try being the word ! 

Anyway this is getting long just wanted to update as been but preoccupied with the silly ct scan. Hope u all have nice weekend x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - DH just got back tonight, but yeah he's back! He actually is gone again because he took dd1 swimming, but having only one kid feels like a huge break these days! Haha. I don't know how much of a break I'll get completely, but I think I should be entitled to At least a nice bubble bath to myself after that week! 

Sounds like such a nice little holiday for you and your family! Nice that you got adjoining rooms! 
Sorry O is experiencing some more separation anxiety now that he's been going to nursery. You are still allowing him to have as easy of a transition as possible with starting out a couple hours at a time, so I applaud you for that. Well done! I'm sure he'll adjust in no time. So heartbreak having to leave them, isn't it?


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ yeah its awful, he has started being like it when he is with others now, like oh and my mum. Following me round the room with his eyes and wimperkng for me straight away. I just keep feeling so bad about it but I just remind myself that ds was the same for a few weeks and then just seemed to accept it and settle over night and we never really looked back from that point and he loved it and made lots of friends. O is just a bit younger than ds was though so not sure how long it will take. He just gets lots of extra songs and cuddles when he gets home..It would be good if they could suss getting him to nap but even oh struggles with that so at the min Im taking him around naps so he has time to get used to the staff and being around other children whilst not so grumpy and tired &#128547;.. he will get there. 
I just wish I didnt have to work so much! I cant not though really as mine and oh finances are separate, we just prefer it that way with us having older children. Basically I dont want anyone telling me what I can spend on my kids and we have very different views. Thats why he has loads of cash in bank and I dont haha., but I have better memories ! And so do my kids. Well I think so anyway lol,, dont get me wrong we split bills ect and I wouldnt go without, he wouldnt see me short but I just like my own account with being a second relationship. Im very independent. Still have my other house, wont let that go or sell it. My eldest son lives in it now. Still under my wing ! Sort of haha..dont like thought of him having a dodgy landlord ! Saying that he seems to be handing himself , he has fallen out with most of my old neighbours for parking in his spot haha &#128514; doesnt put up with rubbish lol.. his mothers son ha..it is a bit pathetic though some have 4 cars and drives and still park in his space and leave theirs empty. He said last night  if that stupid woman across the road parks outside mine again Im gonna park on her drive ! lol.. I said .. mmm maybe not the best way of going about it lol.. he is too old at nearly 21 for me to tell him now ha, so I just shut my ears most of the time :) 

Hope V is feeling better. I know what u mean about just having time for a bath, its a rare thing here at the moment, especially for purpose of relaxing Im normally rushing out., I should just leave them to it ha , Im too soft ! X 

Ive booked an hour in a sensory room next Tuesday for O so looking forward to that :)


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies

slammer- aw sorry about the hand foot and mouth. Isa had it last month, it wasn't nice, but did clear up fast. Fingers crossed it clears up for them real soon. i have a lot of respect for you (and other mummies on here) still breastfeeding and pumping at work etc.

vrogers- aw poor L and her screaming. Honestly, babies are ust weird. There is normally something going on and we can never work out exactly what. Hope it was just a one off thing. I cant believe how fast your pregnancy is going! Hope the rest goes smoothly and easily!

apple- been thinking of u and was really worried. So so glad its nothing serious. Cysts are nothing to worry about but its a shame about the gall bladder. Like the others said, at least you can relax now and feel some relief. 
MJ themed party sounds so cool!
your trip to wales sounded lovely, and so cosy! glad u all had a lovely time. And even better that O was a good boy and well behaved. Makes things easier!
Totally agree with u about money, u have experiences and really they are priceless. Even though we are a bit short just now, i've said to dh we should book a little trip for new year, like a little cosy cottage or something and just chill out together. 

lit- ah sorry you have been on your own, must be such hard work. You do deserve a bubble bath. hope you managed to get one :)

afm- so Isa has started out of the blue being really fussy with food, he normally eats pretty healthy and pretty well, lots of fruit and veg. I'm not sure why- i can't see any teeth trying to break through, and he isn't unwell. Ii think maybe a bit of an upset belly, as poos are a little runny. Its been pretty stressful trying to get him to eat. Drinking milk happily though so i can give him more of that to make up for lack of food.
anyone watch stranger things? i love it, dh and i watching series two slowly. Im not much of a tv or series person, but this is just brilliant. 
I'm going to try and go for a run tomorrow, its been ages, but i do feel the urge to exercise. 
i think thats about it really!


----------



## Apple111

Ally / arr thanks for comments hon..yeah I do feel relieved. Whats nice as well is its kind of grounded both myself and oh a bit as things were a little tense between us the weeks before. Nothing serious really just a funny time of year for oh and this year I do feel I got the brunt of it. I think he realises that now. To be honest I dont think the stress of that helped me at all but I will be making my feelings clear about that when the time is right x 

The little cottage sounds great, Ive been looking for a two night stay somewhere in December. Oh not bothered either way but he will be happy if we go lol.. always is. 

Poor Isa, its difficult when you cant work out whats wrong with them. O goes through funny phases with food. He is really into scotch pancakes and toast at the min but I need to get some more fruit and veg on his plate ha..

Well O has had a few funny nights lately , really unsettled through night then waking early. Its now 6.30 am and after a night of being up about 8 times to him I gave it up at 5.30 am and came down stairs with him. Changed his nappy and popped him in his playpen whilst I made a coffee and when I came back in he had wrapped himself up in a blanket and was fast asleep haha, id only been out of room a minute,, now Im up for day lol., charming !! 

I have a friend coming round on Tuesday. We are going to sensory room with our babies then Im going to make a batch of food for O and show her what I do. She is really anxious about starting solids with her little boy so Im going to show her what i do. She is a first time mummy doing an amazing job but unfortunately her dh works away a lot so she is on her own most of the time. Its only a temporary thing and they will be together eventually it just must be difficult for her at the moment. She has got some family around her though that helps out some days. 

We went to a little farm yesterday, was a little chilly but they enjoyed it. Loads of animals and ds held a rabbit & fed sheep, mini horses and chickens. Loads of piglets, I just think of Babe every time ha..There was also a raccoon which was quite random for a farm ha but cute. Ds going crazy on a little tractor, had to slow him down as he was playing bumper cars with it with other boys! He was so excited on it though. Maybe tractor for Christmas lol..

Ally, no not seen stranger things, just watching end of s7 of walking dead , I really like that so will look at stranger things once Im caught up with wd. 

Going to play area this am to meet with a friend and her two children. Hopefully ds will play this time, he has started only wanting to stay on ground level. Wont go higher up or on slides. Last time I got in with him as he had a melt down ! At the top.. finger crossed this time I might get chance to drink my coffee !! 

Hope other babies that are not so good at the min are feeling better soon and mummies getting a little rest xx &#128536; 

Have nice day ladies x


----------



## AliJo

Just wanting to pop in quick. I hope to catch up with everyone after I get off work. 

We are all sick at home. Upper respiratory and stomach. I don't know if it is all the same or if we have two separate illnesses at the same time. Either way it sucks. 

The boys are doing fairly well besides being sick. They haven't been as bad as DH and me it appears. O keeps coughing at night and I'm afraid he's going to wake up and puke all over the bed. 

T stood himself up from the ground completely on his own yesterday! He just planted his feet and stood straight up like He has been doing it for ages. He took one step as well yesterday and fell down but he attempted it himself so I was super proud. He's such a goober. Loves playing peek-a-boo and rolling it up with patty cake. He actually likes books. Which O didn't ever really want anything to do with them. He kind of does now but mostly if they ate interactive so I need to buy a lot more of those. 

Anyways break is over so back to work.


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that makes sense why you and your oh have separate finances. I know a lot of couples do the same. 
That would be nice to get away for a couple days in December. I like that you do a lot of mini-breaks! 

Ally - sorry Isa has gotten so fussy with foods! I hope he is not unwell. 

Ali - ah wow, so sorry you're all sick again! It seems like it has been non stop for you since you went back to work. :( I hate that when you can't even tell if you have a weird combo sickness or have two sicknesses at the same time. I hope you all feel better soon. 
That's amazing about T standing up on his own. And yay for one step! Won't be long before he's taking more steps!


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ i need my little breaks for sanity.. especially with having 4 boys ! I also find that its not realistic to go on proper holidays at the min, Im hoping to book a week away next summer. The finances work ok most of time but I do find it a pain asking oh for money as we have agreed the will just write me a check for what I spend on boys ect.. I can never remember properly so in reality Im sure I spend more than he does &#128547; thats something I plan to discuss when I go back to work x 

Ali/ oh no hon sorry to hear you are all poorly again.. hope u are better soon x 

Yay !! for T standing on his own .. he will be off in no time :) was O an early walker ? 

I just read a thread that really made me laugh.. it was discussing thing u just dont do in front of your husband/ oh..hillarious some of comments lol &#128514; got me thinking what I wouldnt do.. ha, Ill have to have a think some more and see what I come up with ha..


----------



## AliJo

Apple - Yes, he was already walking at this age! So T is a bit slower to the draw. Although, he started crawling WAY sooner. Before 6 months (army crawl) whereas O didn't start till 8 months. 

Lite - I'm exposed to everything it seems. Thankfully T hasn't really got any of it. He's a little sick now, but he's only ever been a "little" sick. 

Yeah I had to get 4T this time. So I'm actually out of a 3T one then. He probably could still fit in a 3T, but I don't want him to outgrow it by chance. I'll just have to get a 3T for T when he gets there. He seems to be the step down for every season. It's a bit of a pain! I can't save on clothes. 

Ally - We binged Stranger Things in two days. We weren't disappointed! They're planning on at least 4 seasons. Hopefully it continues afterwards. Even if they have to take a different route or different area. Definitely a lot they could do with it I feel! 

I hope Isa is eating better. They go through phases so it may just be that. T won't eat pureed. He wants something he can feed to himself. I can still feed him some things, but he generally gets mad and tries to take the spoon to do it himself. 

Did you go for your run? I want to start back up it's finding the time, though. I hate running in front of people, too. There is a trail near by, but I don't know. It's getting colder as well which means it'll tear my lungs and throat up. I'm debating on doing this 6 week deal at the gym, but I don't know. It's about 60 dollars and that's 60 dollars I don't know if I can spend. 

Slammer - Oh my.. that sounds awful!! It is common, but I haven't had any of the kids around me get it yet. Mommas make everything better! I hope they're on the mend now. It was hard having one child sick. Two at a time is "fun". 

Only part of not pumping anymore that I won't enjoy is I won't feel I can take a break. I "can", but it's hard to go take one when I have things I have to get done. Now I have a more important reason to take a break than finishing work. 

Vrogers - I like letting O be able to explore the tree. I always loved Christmas trees growing up and had a thing for "redecorating". He had fun last year playing with some of the ornaments. It's just a good memory maker! Years down the road I can tell him stories about them! Same will be for T. 

AFM - O had his second play session. Still no answers. Basically my child is stubborn and doesn't cooperate enough for them to evaluate him. I have "homework" to make him say/do something in order to receive something he wants. Which the goal was to make him use his words, but he does use his words here. So really the goal is to make him respond to being told what to do which haha.. I think people underestimate my child's stubbornness. NOTHING motivates him to do something if he doesn't want to do it. I told him to tell me "Cup, please" or "I want cup" when he wanted a cup. Instead he pulls a kitchen chair to the fridge and retrieves it himself. After 15 minutes of throwing a fit. I just let him have it. He was thirsty since he went since early morning without a drink so I thought maybe it would motivate him enough. Nope. It's not like he never will do as I ask, but it just depends on his mood. So, now I get to deal with ALL THE TANTRUMS to try to curve his "learned behavior". Which it is, but really I don't feel it was avoidable. I had to learn what he wanted by just knowing him for the longest time because he would not talk besides a few words. Ah well. I love my stubborn child. I also don't give into his tantrums. I do tend to do what he needs because I know, but I'm pretty sure that's a normal thing. Just for him it isn't doing him favors since I need to get him caught back to where he should be. 

We're all on the mend here. DH is pretty much over it. So I do think I ended up with two separate illnesses. That's my luck. T has his appetite back so that's a good sign. O is still coughing some, but for the most part he's been fine. 

We lost another nurse at work. Means we're down 2 leaving a bunch of open shifts. I wish I could work an extra day easier. I don't want to work a ton, but the money would help. 

I have a feeling I'm going to have to work Christmas and I'm super bummed about it. It is what it is, I guess. It's T's first so I didn't want to be gone. Also it's the holiday I can for sure get with DH. He ALWAYS works Thanksgiving thanks to black Friday and one of us always works New Years Eve/Day. It's actually the only day I care to have off together. Thanksgiving is nice but the rest of the holidays are meh. We don't have family that does much for many of them. Usually not on the holiday as well.

Well, I better wrap this up. I need to get to bed soon so I can go to work not completely exhausted I hope.


----------



## Ally2015

apple- poor o and his restless nights, how is he doing now? hope he enjoyed the sensory room. That thread sounds funny, have u thought of anything? i'll have a think, nothing comes to mind straight away hahah. 

ali- amazing t stood on his own. Isa is trying to walk, he'll take steps holding onto things but not on his own yet. Sorry you are all sick, hope you all feel better soon. sounds awful, everyone ill. 
haha i can't binge watch, i like to watch slowly. I only have one episode left and will watch on friday night. 
haha no i never made it out for my run, damnnnnnn. I need to soont hough. i'll try to do a littlw workout at home though using youtube. 
sorry O's play session didn;t go great, he does sound very stubborn!
sucks about working xmas.

afm- ok well, i think isa has excema or something, has his skin has broken out and he keeps waking at night. I'm taking him to pharmacy to get checked, but just putting coconut oil etc on his skin. I think hes getting a bit of a cold too. Poor lad. I think he has dry skin and wonder if its related to the skin stuff i had when pregnant! hes still fussy but ate toast this morning with some egg and then some fruit. 

Tired today as isa was up super early , think his skin was irritiating him. I am gonna wash all his bedding too, i changed mu detergent and wonder if its that. who knows lol babies are just a mystery. 

i;m alright except tiredness, need to get productive today, order isa some new clothes, put bits on ebay etc.


----------



## vrogers

Apple- oh thank goodness you finally have answers and nothing serious! Im sure youre relieved. My stepmom had her gallbladder removed about a year and a half ago and she has felt so much better since. 
It is going SO fast especially compared to last time. Thank you for the encouragement about thanksgiving! 
My dh is a Christmas grump as well. 

Slammer- that sounds nice! Do your parents live close? 
Im sorry about all the sickness! I hope it passes soon and stays away for awhile. 

Literati- ugh that sounds like a rough day, teething baby and toddler throwing tantrums. Youre a rockstar seriously! I hope you get a nice little break soon. 

Ally- I completely agree, it seems like most of the time Im not sure whats wrong and just try different things until something works. 
Im sorry about the fussy eating, does sound like it could be his belly and if so hopefully he feels better soon. Its good hes at least eating his milk! 
I watched stranger things! I watched the first season back when it came out and the second season in one weekend the weekend it came out on Netflix. Its SO good!! Just too bad that I binged watched it and now already ready for a third season haha 
I hope Isa isnt getting sick! Definitely is the season anyway. L has a little eczema on her feet and arms, Ive been trying to use Aveeno baby eczema lotion. Coconut oil seems to help most things so maybe itll help! I hope you both get better sleep tonight! 

Ali- it seems like so many are sick right now, I hope you all feel better soon! I cant believe T already took a step! Im both looking forward to and dreading when L starts walking! 
You make a good point with letting them explore the tree. Im considering putting the tree up with lights and maybe keeping the breakable ornaments away while shes still a baby. Ill have to talk dh into it! 
O does sound like a stubborn little guy! Sounds like he just wants to do things on his own too. 
Thats so disappointing you may have to work Christmas. Would it at least be during the day so you guys could spend time together in the evening? 

Afm- nothing much new here. Its finally getting cooler so its nice to bundle L up and take her outside to the swing. 
Going to target with my bff this weekend and so looking forward to it! We hardly see each other since she got a full time job the same week I had L, so its harder to get together. 
L got her second flu shot last week and thankfully wasnt nearly as bad as the first. She only cried for about 5 seconds, and then took a really long nap that afternoon. She has stood a couple times without holding onto anything, but doesnt stay up more than a couple seconds yet. 
Im wondering if I have an anterior placenta like I did with L. I felt her around 18 weeks, and Im a couple days away from 17 weeks this time and have only felt a few little tickles. Getting quite nervous about the anatomy scan!


----------



## newbie2013

Hello! I have missed so much, I'm so sorry! I miss you guys and miss reading all your updates. I am trying to go back and read now. 

We've had a rough couple of months with Z having two ear infections and me being continually sick. Just started a round of antibiotics for a sinus infection yesterday. Not fun! 

However, Z is doing great! Finally got teeth! Two at the top are through and one at the bottom is coming. He's cruising like a champ and started standing for a few seconds on his own. Last night, he was moving between two couches without holding onto anything in between! We think he'll be walking... Actually, running, before we know it! He's crawling so fast as well. He got in trouble at day care the other day for crawling over to the fridge, opening the door and getting it another kid's yogurt! Haha!

Can't believe our kids are going to be turning 1 soon! Unbelievable <3


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Lit/ hope V is a little more settled for u and you are managing to get little breaks. Did she cut any more teeth ? 

Ally/ hope Isa is doing ok and skin getting better. I forgot you had some skin difficulties, when u were pregnant. Did that all clear after birth?
My friend had something similar and it cleared straight after ..all my boys have had something at some point, i doubt its connected hon, hope u got some rest. Has washing sheets made any difference.. I know its a bit random but Ive noticed that at night my legs have started itching lol.. always something &#128547;haha., so I was thinking of maybe washing my sheets to see if it helped.. did u manage to go for a run that time ? 

Ali, glad u are all staring to get better :) sorry your work is tough at the minute.. hope this improves soon for u.. oh no working Christmas thats pants .. my oh has to work it to in A&E so Ive said Im doing us a Christmas dinner on Boxing Day and setting table so O has his first Christmas dinner still with daddy.. well sort of lol.. sorry O was but stubborn at his session.. my ds wouldnt talk at his for first 4 ! &#128547;.. Im sure when O goes to school he will catch up just fine.. he is a clever lad , why ask if u can get it anyway haha... Im sure he will be asking for things just fine when he is debating his Christmas list with u and dh :) .like u, I wouldnt be concerned :) U r a super mummy x 

Vroggers/ glad u r doing ok. Anatomy scans are always anxiety provoking , and exciting at the same time ! Glad you are managing to get out now for walks with L, hope you enjoy your day out with your friend, its loverly to have a good catch up. 

Newbie/ hi hon:) loverly to hear from u. Z sounds like he is doing great. Hope work going ok. Dont worry about not getting on to post much.. I think all the regulars on here go through phases of not being able to get on for a while with our busy lives and all miss it when we dont haha . I know when I go back to work just after Christmas I will struggle to get on as much.. always nice to hear from u and other ladies though x 

Slammer hope u r doing ok hon x 

Hi to froggy n midnight x 

Sorry if I have missed anyone O starting to get restless, Ill update personally later xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - she just has the two teeth now, but since the one broke through she has been a lot happier. She is still a bit fussier/clingier than usual because now she's in a wonder week. Of course! However, I would say she's mostly back to her normal self. :) 
Looking forward to hearing your update later. 

VRogers - wow, I can't believe you're almost 17 weeks already! Doesn't even seem real to me! You should totally add a pregnancy ticker so I can keep better track...just saying. ;) That's interesting you haven't felt kicks yet. I wouldn't be surprised if baby were anterior again! How far along will you be when you get the anatomy scan? That will be so exciting! Sorry you're feeling a bit nervous about it. 
Yay for getting to see your bff this weekend! That will be great! That is really too bad you've barely seen each other since L was born. I find it is very difficult to maintain those close friendships when you're in this phase of life. I'm sure it will get easier someday, though. 

Newbie - so sorry Z has had ear infections and you've been sick so often! That is so miserable, isn't it? Lots of hugs for you! It does sound like Z will be walking in no time! 

Ali - oh wow, O definitely sounds like an extremely stubborn one! I am also sort of relieved to hear my 3 yr old isn't the only one who still has extreme tantrums! Dd1 has been awful lately for tantrums. She can be thrown into hysterics over practically nothing, it seems. I have no idea why it is so much lately, as she used to only have tantrums every once in a while and now it's just all the time even though nothing has changed. I do think she's in a growth spurt as she's always hungry and needs more sleep than usual. She tends to throw tantrums when she's "hangry," so perhaps once the growth spurt ends she'll behave a bit better. I do hope O will finally cooperate to some of these speech-encouraging tactics. I'm sorry you're going to have to endure a lot of tantrums until then! Hugs! 
That's terrible that you likely will end up having to work Christmas. :( That makes me so sad for you! I hope you somehow get it off in the end, or at least can manage to make another day just as special. My mom is a nurse and so every other year she worked Christmas. It was annoying, but we always found ways to celebrate and it was still really special. :)

Ally - that sounds like pretty severe eczema. I do hope the pharmacy is able to find something else to help. 

AFM - not much going on here, aside from dd1's behavioural issues lately which I mentioned to Ali. Really hoping she gets over this stage soon! Violet is sweet as always. She is cruising along furniture and has let go of support and stood briefly by herself before, but she hasn't stood up from the ground without furniture yet. I do wonder when she'll walk. She actually crawled a bit earlier than dd1, but I think she will walk slightly later? Dd1 walked at 9 months + 3 weeks or so. 

I am feeling cooped up with the weather being so bad here. I find it is way too much work getting bundled up and out the door for the cold (and scraping windshield, etc), so we end up staying in a lot, but when we stay in too much I go stir crazy! Oh well. I'm happy to be able to hibernate, because getting out the door to work in the middle of the winter is the worst! 
This past weekend I was able to go out for dessert with a friend (for her birthday) without the kidlets, so that was a very welcome break! :)


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I always swear that O has more tantrums than a typical 3 year old. I may be completely wrong, but not too sure I am. It's always the worst in public or new areas. At home he's not so bad. 

Yeah I can't hardly be bothered to get dressed let alone bundled up haha.. Glad you got to go out with your friend. 

O was walking at 9.5 months so T is a later for sure. He's taking steps now. Just a single one then usually tumbles, but he has held one. 

Apple - I really think he's just being more difficult because it's a new situation with new toys. He really doesn't get what he wants by whining, so really I don't know how to curve something that isn't even a thing. 

Newbie - It sounds like Z is doing so great!! Yes he does sound like he's about to walk. 

That's so funny he got into the fridge lol They are so clever and quick. They never fail to amaze me. 

Vrogers - That's a bummer if you have another anterior. I felt T so much quicker. It really made a difference. Gosh pushing almost half way. That's insane. I hope you enjoy your time with your bff. 

If I work it will most likely be 6a-6p. I hope not... 

He is super stubborn and I think he is rebelling agasint what they were trying to have him do at the sessions. 

Ally- Did you find anything out about his skin? I doubt it is related other than maybe his skin will be prone to irritation since yours might be? I really liked the Aveno baby eczema lotion. Just pricey. 

AFM - Sorry if I missed anyone or something. I'm on my phone. 

We had corporate at work doing a mock survey. State will be coming any time now and it is giving me anxiety. Corporate made it awful enough. 

O isn't caring what I do to try to make him say something. Even his most motivating items he will just walk away. He LOVES being on my phone. Like it is the first thing he asks for in the morning and usually ends up in a fit because I tell him no. So now i say "Say "Phone please?" And you can have it "No! No not!" "Okay, then you can't have it. You have to say "Phone please" if you want it "No. No not (crosses arms and walks away) Tablets, suckers, chocolates.. like seriously doesn't matter how bad he wants it he just will not do it. Walks away and does something else. I feel like I have to take everything away and make him bored. Even then I bet he would gladly just play with his hands and fingers like they are people like he does. I may just have to force him to sign. He needs to just do it and realize be gets rewarded.

T is doing well. He stands up all the time now. He will take a single step and tumble, but has held it once. So he's getting there. He loves to "stomp" on things. 

My life is about to become more stressful. Pretty sure my brother his gf and their two boys will be living with us this winter. I don't want them to be but I can't leave those two boys where they are at currently. There will be set rules when they come in. I just hope it goes better than I expect. I'm too mentally exhausted as it is.


----------



## vrogers

Newbie- so good to hear from you and hear how baby Z is doing! Isnt it crazy how fast they change and grow? I hope all the sickness has passed. The story with him going to the fridge and stealing someones yogurt made me laugh. 

Apple- definitely nerve racking and exciting at the same time! 

Literati- I dont know why I havent thought of the tracker, I need one even for myself, I constantly have to think about how far I am. I was totally expecting to be feeling so much more especially since my body JUST did this haha. I know its kicking around in there because its super loud on the Doppler, Ive just only felt tiny little pops so far. At the anatomy scan Ill be 18+3, I believe I was right at 20weeks with L at the anatomy scan so its a bit earlier. 
Wow dd1 walked early! I looked forward to L crawling so much, but now its just more exhausting to keep up with and make sure she doesnt get into everything so I feel bittersweet about the walking! 
It sounds really cold there! Our weather has only just started realizing its fall. I dont blame you for not wanting to get out in it. 
Yay for being able to meet a friend for dessert! 

Ali- time really is flying, its scary haha. 
Ugh I really hope you dont have to work or at least can get off earlier. 
Teaching sign does sound like a good idea. Ive heard it actually helps language development tons but obviously no personal experience. I hope youre able to figure something out, Im sure it gets frustrating. 
I cant imagine taking in people with everything else going on, thats really sweet of you! How old are their boys, do they get along with yours? I hope it works out either way.


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- i finished stranger things today, wow, cannot wait for next series!!! can't believe you at 17 weeks along now!!

newbie0 so nice to hear from you!! sorry you have all been ill, but its been lovely to get an update from you and glad baby z is doing well. 

apple- didt get out for a run, doh!!! eaten lots of junk too haha. My skin all cleared up after yeah but do have scars from it, and random marks on my skin. Isa seems better now, been putting on coconut oil a few times a day and yeah wasged all his bedding etc. 

lit- oh yeah i don't like being cooped up in the house, drives me mad. i need fresh air!! the lady at pharmacy said its most likely excema and gave me a moisturizer. what are your plans for this weekend? 

ali-as i commented to lit, i went to pharmacy and they gave me a moisturiser and said his skin is dry and its probably eczema. I think main thing is just to moisturise and then get him some fresh air when i can, its cold and it can get hot and stuffy in the house which might not help. 
how come your brother will move in? it sounds stressful but hopefully it'll go smoothly. 

apple- look forward to ur update :)

So Isa seems much better, he has a blocked nose, but seems pretty happy, and while his sleep has been rubbish the last few nights, it wasn't so bad last night, and today he napped fine, and just now (its 11pm), hes been asleep since 8 and not woken yet. His skin still looks a bit red and sore, but moisturizing it multiple times a day seems to be helping. 

i finished stranger things today, ah it was so good, can't wait for series 3. 

whats everyones weekend plans? not much planned here, tomorrow eill do some uni work and sunday my aunt is coming to visit, which will be lovely. 

anyway its getting late, and i am going to go get a cuddle with dh in bed before i zonk out.

speak soon ladies xx


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- i finished stranger things today, wow, cannot wait for next series!!! can't believe you at 17 weeks along now!!

newbie0 so nice to hear from you!! sorry you have all been ill, but its been lovely to get an update from you and glad baby z is doing well. 

apple- didt get out for a run, doh!!! eaten lots of junk too haha. My skin all cleared up after yeah but do have scars from it, and random marks on my skin. Isa seems better now, been putting on coconut oil a few times a day and yeah wasged all his bedding etc. 

lit- oh yeah i don't like being cooped up in the house, drives me mad. i need fresh air!! the lady at pharmacy said its most likely excema and gave me a moisturizer. what are your plans for this weekend? 

ali-as i commented to lit, i went to pharmacy and they gave me a moisturiser and said his skin is dry and its probably eczema. I think main thing is just to moisturise and then get him some fresh air when i can, its cold and it can get hot and stuffy in the house which might not help. 
how come your brother will move in? it sounds stressful but hopefully it'll go smoothly. 

apple- look forward to ur update :)

So Isa seems much better, he has a blocked nose, but seems pretty happy, and while his sleep has been rubbish the last few nights, it wasn't so bad last night, and today he napped fine, and just now (its 11pm), hes been asleep since 8 and not woken yet. His skin still looks a bit red and sore, but moisturizing it multiple times a day seems to be helping. 

i finished stranger things today, ah it was so good, can't wait for series 3. 

whats everyones weekend plans? not much planned here, tomorrow eill do some uni work and sunday my aunt is coming to visit, which will be lovely. 

anyway its getting late, and i am going to go get a cuddle with dh in bed before i zonk out.

speak soon ladies xx


----------



## vrogers

Ally- without spoiling for anyone who hasnt seen it, the ending killed me! Such a good series, Im amazed by the kid actors. 
Glad Isa is feeling better, hope his nose clears soon! Not sure if you use/have one already, but we love the nosefrida, it sounds gross but sooo much better than the bulbs. 
I hope you have a nice visit with your aunt! 
Not a lot planned here either other than target with my bff, and dh and I want to take L to a museum in town and then when it gets dark to look at Christmas lights (our city displays them before thanksgiving). 

Anyone who has a good nap schedule want to share? L had been consistently taking 3 naps, with the first at around 9ish, then the rest 2 hours after the previous nap. Basically I think shes trying to drop to 2 naps and Im thinking of just doing a nap around 9:30ish and then the second around 2ish? Is that too big of a gap? 

Also funny I was just talking about no movement. My dad dropped by a cold coffee drink and I was sitting and felt about 4 little bubbles. Then just a few min ago while sitting in Ls room listening to the new Taylor Swift felt like 10 more. I forgot how weird it feels when they are still so small.


----------



## Apple111

Ally, glad Isa feeling better :) Ive not been great with my diet lately, loads of rubbish foods but trying to get back on it now lol..trying to fill up on fruit and stay away from biscuits &#128547;..n walking when I can. Hope u have nice day with your aunt. 

Vroggers, exiting that you are feeling little one move :) 
Cant give advice on sleep and nap routines at the min as Os is out of the window lately! &#128547; .. taking L to see museum and Christmas lights sounds loverly.. :) 

Well Im definitely starting to get in the Christmassy mood.. Ive bought quite a lot of presents and have a lot wrapped. Have to with my lot !! lol.. ive not over done it with O as we have so much from Ds. I bought a 3 ft gingerbread man yesterday, ds loves it. I only went shopping for bits and bobs, Im terrible at this time of year ! lol 


O is being a little monkey at the moment , he just wont settle at all in his cot.. since he has started to stand in his cot he just crawls around , standing , falling , standing again , banging his head because he is just shattered! Its exhausting.. hopefully a phase ! 

Ive then been a terrible mother lol and let ds watch the iPad in bed, before sleep, basically because I was shattered with O trying to sorting him and the constant banging of head on cot ! &#129301; and needed a bit of sanity ! Now he is playing up every night wanting the iPad. Totally my fault &#128547;... I did stick to guns last night though and we went back to stories and he was ok. I dont mind weekends just have to try and not ok school nights.. 

I took ds to a thing called messy church tonight. Never been before. It was crafts , songs and then story in church then food.. it was really good bit of time just with ds. He loved it. Anyway teenager at his dads tonight so planning on young ones in bed and film with oh x have nice rest of weekend ladies x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that sounds like a nice time at the church. Glad your ds enjoyed it. 
Oh, I hate that when I let dd1 do something one time, and then she always wants it. Usually, if I warn her that something is just a ONE time thing and won't happen again, she's usually pretty good about it, but not always... 

VRogers - oh, the early kicks! That is a weird feeling, isn't it? I'm glad you're feeling a bit now. 
Like Apple, violet's naps are also all over the place so I can't really give advice. I personally let V's sleepiness lead the way. When L is ready to drop to 2 naps, she will do it naturally with maybe just a little bit of help from you, like early bedtime and whatnot. Violet is pretty much down to 2 naps, but yesterday she had too short of naps and ended up having 3. This resulted in her being wide awake for an hour-ish at 3:00 am! I was not pleased. I tried to cherish our time in the rocking chair, but it was not fun! Haha. Oh, and you could try the 2-3-4 rule? Works for some people. Means 2 hours of awake time, then first nap. Then 3 hours of awake time after the first nap ends before the second nap. Then 4 hours of awake time until bedtime. Idk if that would be helpful to you! 
Yeah, the crawling definitely makes for an additional challenge. I actually really like the crawling stage compared to the walking stage. There is a short time when they learn to walk where they are really unstable, and I find it really stressful and draining following them around everywhere so they don't get hurt! So I'm hoping Violet waits a few more weeks haha.

Ally - that's good you for a moisturizer for him. As for our weekend plans, yesterday I had coffee with a friend, and in the evening DH and I went out for supper on a date night! Woohoo! Violet actually did fine with my parents for the first time. Today we have my DH's work's kids' Christmas Party in the evening.

Ali - wow, that sounds so frustrating with O being so stubborn and refusing to say any words to get what he wants. Hopefully you'll have a breakthrough soon, and then maybe he will realize it pays off to say the words? Idk! You're doing a great job persevering! 
Wow, that sounds majorly stressful to have your brother & his family staying with you for the winter! I hope that goes away. That would require some major patience on your part. You're amazing! So sorry you're so mentally drained already. I wish you could get a break once in a while! :(


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ yay for date night !! Lol .. glad V settled for your parents. O is mainly down to 2 naps now but they vary in length depending on what we are doing and if ds is around. 

The night times here are a nightmare at the min. O just will not lay down at all, crawling about, battling tiredness, Im just wondering if I try and leave longer from 2 nd nap to bed time he might settle quicker. Doing my head in haha .. I cant leave him awake as he keeps banging his head. Ive put loads of blankets in that I take out after for padding ha.. when I go up to him he is actually crawling around with his eyes shut !! &#128547;just fighting sleep. Ive tried cuddling him to sleep but he is the same.. oh has been cuddling him to sleep down stairs but I dont want to set this off or I know thats all he will want. Never mind will get there ha.. 

Popped into work today to see some colleagues and stayed an hr and had a coffee. Be nice to see them again once back properly. Hope u ladies are all doing ok n little ones. Better go and stop O banging his head !!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - thats too bad that O is fighting sleep so much at night. I cant even imagine being able to put Violet in her crib at night, but someday, I suppose haha. Seems like there is always a regression going on in the first year. 

Thats great you had a nice coffee with your colleagues! 

AFM - having a frustrating day. Have spent a couple hours trying to make Christmas cards now but keep running into technological glitches which is pretty frustrating. Trying to parent at the same time and Im feeling quite overwhelmed! Argh.


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ nice that u are making cards. I can imagine a little stressful parenting at same time if not quite going to plan !! Ive not made cards myself yet. We do lots of other crafty things. I went to hobby craft yesterday and bought lots of decorations to decorate with the boys. My friend is coming round with her little boy, she is on her own so wanted to invite her along. we are going to make a night if it. Im going to put on some nibbles n we can chill whilst the boys make a mess with paint and glitter lol..

I made Christmas 2 cakes the other with two boys at my feet.. I literally lobbed all the ingredients apart from the fruit in a bowl, shoved mixer on then chucked fruit in .. vwalla!! Then burnt one haha &#128514;. Its still getting iced though just cut well done bits off lol people will never know, and if they do they will be polite and not say haha..I normally love making Christmas cake and take my time , not this year, my kitchen looked like a scene from a crazy Christmas film &#128514; with the noisy baby banging his toys on the high chair!!! N mum covered in flour &#128514;


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that will be fun to have your friend over so your boys can do crafts while you hang out! I love doing things like that (okay, minus the crafts! :haha:). 
Finally got my Christmas cards ordered, so fingers crossed they turn out! 

Haha, I can relate to the catastrophic scene when baking these days. At least you got it done, even if one of the cakes got a bit burnt. Im sure its still good!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , bit quiet on here :) 

Thought Id just share funny moment from this morning .., 

Ds said to me 
 mummy what are you doing ? 
 putting make up on 
 why ?  
 to try and make mummy look a little bit pretty  
Ds says  what like the Hulk  

I was like , maybe not quite like the Incredible Hulk ...I then realised he had obviously seen me in the past in my mud mask !! Lol &#128514; 

He cracks me up sometimes ha x


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies, 

vrogers- isa just naturally moved to two naps, but its probably a good idea now for L to have 2. Ones at 9.30 and 2 sounds good. So cute you are feeling movement!!

apple- sorrybout O and the restless nights, hopefully wont be a long phase. Isa was like that for ages, crawling and standing, n banging head but then settled and started sleeping through the night. but recenty, with his blocked nose etc hes unsettled again and really active in his sleep. I would take O to bed later, let him be more tired, he might settle faster then. 
messay church sounds great!
hope u enjoyed movie with oh :)
cakes sound lovely! im not good at baking at all. 
that is so funny what your ds said, the hulk, hahahah. 

lit- yah for date night!! it must have been lovely to go out together! hope cards turn out good.

hope rest of u ladies are ok slammer, ali, midnight etc.

afm- as i was saying to apple, isa is quite restless at nights. Hes had a blocked nose, and bit of eczema , and dh said he thinks he can feel some teeth coming through. I have just been putting him in bed with me, but hope he settles soon at night better. 
He's on two naps, length and time is v variable but i sometimes think he would be better off with one long one. But i'll let him naturally decide when that is right. 
he's so active, its taken me so long to write this post! he was on the floor, then he left, and within 30 secs was in the bathroom throwing things around haha. he loves opening drawers around the house and taking everything out!!! he literally takes it out, puts it in mouth, then throws it behind him and moves onto the next thing. So funny to watch I must say. 

dh was feeling bit own, he started that job, but he hated it so left. I don't mind as i know he hated it and its not worth it. I've told him to work self employed and do gardens as he was a landscapper before he left his work to finish his studies. He seemed excited by it, he can't do the scale he used to do at work as that was in a team and he doesnt have all the tools but he can do smaller stuff, like fencing and patios etc. I think he could just maybe do weekends as during the week we both have college and uni. He loves outdoor work. He's going to see a garden on sunday so hopefully that'll be the start of it. 

today, taking Isa to baby book club, and then tonight once he is asleep try and do some uni work. 

those who formula feed- when are oyu planning to take them off it? would u use follow up milk, or just move to normal milk? isa still has 3 bottles but sometimes i think its too much and maybe he would eat more if he had two bottles etc. 

x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- at least Im not the only one with crazy naps. I think the standing in crib and not settling is definitely a phase. When L first started standing in her crib it was all she did. Now she settles just fine (usually) at night and just crawls around and stands when she wakes up. 
Youre definitely not a terrible mother, you do what you need to do and there are WAY worse things he could do than a little screen time :) 
Haha aw, your ds sounds adorable! Im going to have to remember to keep a little notebook of things L says when shes older. 

Literati- it really is weird! When theyre this small it sometimes even tickles. 
I tried the 2-3-4 thing yesterday and she would NOT settle for a second nap until it had been 4 hours since her last time, so I think Ill just start doing what you do and follow her cues instead of trying to make her nap at a certain time. For now, at least. She is definitely down to 2 naps now though. 

Ally- she has finally transitioned to 2, we are now trying to figure out the second one, she does great for her first nap usually! 
I can relate to how active they are right now! Its funny to just sit and watch her move from toy to toy and then her diaper box, closet, and anything that isnt a toy. They are so curious at this stage. 
Im sorry dh hated that job, its good you are supportive! Since he enjoys outdoor work that sounds like something he should try out. 
Ive been wondering the same about formula. I read some people add in milk into the formula until they cut out formula for good, and some people just cold turkey take away the formula. Im not sure what well do. Its hard imagining completely cutting out bottles overnight so I think well try slowly transitioning just before a year. 

Afm- we went to the grocery store Sunday and in the middle of an aisle I noticed L has two top teeth! Not sure why that makes me so excited like its a huge milestone but it did haha. So I guess now shes got 4 teeth in all. 
My dad is in Florida with my aunt (his older sister) who is sick in the hospital and hes wanting to stick around until they figure out whats going on, so he wont be home by tomorrow for thanksgiving. So it looks like well just have dhs mom over which should be interesting as weve had a little drama with her lately. 
Since were staying home weve decided on steak (im not a turkey fan), pumpkin pie, and trying out a chicken stuffing crock pot recipe.


----------



## Apple111

Ally , hope Isa settles soon for you and his eczema calms down..sure he is loving the mummy cuddles. Sorry the job didnt work out for your dh. The landscaping does sound good for him if its something he enjoys...I tend to keep my boys on formula a bit longer than 12 Months and then gradually Introduce cows milk in cereals ect first and sauces. 

Vroggers glad u t doing ok.. yay for L getting two more teeth. I would have been excited as well ! Lol...O still only has his two bottom but manages to bite with them ha..I do write down funnny things my boys say.. its good to look back on.. 

Lit hope u r doing ok x 

Slammer, midnight , froggy hope u guys all ok as well ;) 

Well had a bit of a sad day ., my oh has been struggling with his mood, he gets on with stuff but definitely isnt right and I addressed it with him today and said we need to look into him getting it sorted.,he has been taking things out on me, quite passive aggressive at times which is upsetting for me when trying to deal with little ones. As much as i support him he needs to take some responsibility himself.. well it hasnt gone down well.. Im being ok with him but i think he may be worse than I thought., he wont take anything or talk to anyone., such hard work.. he is such a nice person and amazing daddy but I know he isnt right, hopefully he will be better about it tomorrow x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - oh no! Sorry things arent right with your DH. That sounds really tough. I wish he wouldnt take his moods out on you! You sound like a very supportive wife. 
Funny & cute story about the hulk!!

VRogers - sounds good to just follow her cues for now. Thats good she has successfully made the transition to 2 naps. Perhaps 4 hours after her first nap will consistently be the right time? 

Ally - Im sorry Isa has had such restless nights and that your DH hated his job! Good of you to be so supportive of him moving on. 

AFM - feeling really crappy. I am fairly sure I have mastitis, although I have to go to
The dr tonight. Last night suddenly came down with severe chills & couldnt warm up for a good 3 hours, when I finally took Tylenol. Woke up this morning and had a headache, sore left boob, fever and fatigue. Of course this would happen while DH is away again, so I was feeling quite sorry for myself and not sure how Id ever make it through. Thankfully, my mom came to the rescue and took my dd1 for the afternoon and evening so I could rest and go to the dr more easily. This really sucks... Wishing it hadnt happened! :(

Update: spent my evening at the drs office (fun), and it was confirmed mastitis. On antibiotics for a week. Cant wait to start feeling better!!


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- aw bless her, 4 teeth:) enjoy your thanksgiving!

apple- sorry you had a sad day, hugs! i think its good you spoke to him, and i think guys deal with emotions and stuff differently, so the not talking etc may just be his way of thinking things through. My dh is certaintly the same , if hes stressed about something etc he goes quite quiet and wants time to himself, which is his way of processing it. I think that would be the case for a lot of men! hopefully he'll chat to you about it, but he may find it hard to open up. You're such a wonderful partner though, and supportive.

lit- i am so so sorry you have mastitis, i remember i had it twice, really badly. Is your dh back now to take care of you? you need to rest and recover. Really hope you feel better soon. xx

afm- not much to update from last time, it feels really cold, my skin is all dry. I am trying to be super productive today, washing,tidying, etc and need to pop into uni later for a quick meeting. Feeling a bit moody as on my period.
have a good day ladies x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - Thank you. My DH is not back yet, but he should be back late this evening. Looking forward to that! 
Sounds like a very productive day for you. Well done!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- little things are so exciting haha. Im really sorry about your oh! Hes really lucky to have someone as supportive as you, its good you try talking to him. It seems like its harder for a lot of men to talk about how theyre feeling and admitting when they may need help. I hope he opens up to you soon and is able to get whatever help he needs! 

Literati- thankfully she went down fairly easy for her second nap today! Hopefully it sticks. 
Oh no! Im sorry about the mastitis! Its good you are on antibiotics now, I hope they kick in and youre able to feel better. I hope your dh is back soon and you can get a little break or relief! 

Ally- definitely sounds like you are being quite productive! Ugh sorry about the period, thats no fun. 

Afm- happy thanksgiving US ladies. We had pumpkin pie and made some chicken stuffing which turned out really good. Its just dh and I (and L of course) home, weve been having some annoying drama with dhs mom and now one of his brothers, so she never responded to his text about what time she wanted to come over. Oh, well. 
Hope everyone is having a good day, holiday or otherwise!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just quick post will get back on again later. 

Thank u all for support and comments u are all so kind.. I managed to have a really good chat with oh last night that was initiated by him which was good. I got opportunity to say a lot that needs saying and oh spoke a lot about things as well. I do think he understands now and hopefully we can move forward with it .. things like this are so hard. I think what makes it difficult Ill is that we both work in mental health and we know a lot of staff in this area but anyway we have a plan and we will discuss it more another time. So thanks again x todays another day :) 

O been really good at the min, same restless nights but been taking him to bed later and leaving more time between last nap and bed time and he seems to be settling quicker..

Ds seems to be better at school with a bit of distraction on the way there ;) 

Im trying when I have time &#128547;to write the content for a website for my private practice. Ive actually decided to go into it with a close colleague. We work really well together and she has same work ethics as me so thats kind of exciting at the moment.. Ive spoken to an old colleague who has rooms available and he is keen for me to have one for a full day from jan.. Ive also been showing Oh what Ive been doing with an amazon shop Ive been setting up last few months, he has never really taken much notice but last night he seemed quite interested. Would be nice if he could get on board with it. We will see.

Anyway sorry not to reply to anyone individually in this time. Im away in the morning visiting nan with my 4 boys! Staying over ... love having them together. Going to go to Christmas markets &#127876; on the way which I sure will be chaotic but worth it when I get the big annual hot dog and hot choc !! 

Happy thanks giving for yesterday to our US ladies 

Have a nice day im sure Ill be on over the weekend at some point x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - so glad you had a good chat with your oh. That is very exciting about your plans to go into private practice with a colleague. I hope all goes well! What exactly do you do, again? 
That should be tons of fun at the Christmas markets. Enjoy! 

VRogers - glad you had some yummy Thanksgiving foods. Happy belated Thanksgiving to you. My mastitis has really cleared up and Im feeling much better. 

AFM - this weekend we are trying to get lots of Christmas shopping done with the Black Friday (weekend) sales. Its been nice having DH back, but I havent exactly gotten much of a rest yet. Ive also had two horrible nights of sleep (or lack thereof), made worse by his incessant snoring, so that hasnt been fun! :(


----------



## AliJo

Just going to pop in real quick and I'll catch up with all of you later. 

It's my birthday today. Woo.. sarcasm there. Just hanging out at home with the boys. DH took the night off, but I don't know if we actually do anything. We didn't do black Friday shopping because.. just no. We do get 25% off our entire purchase at my DHs work here soon. That will be most of our shopping. 

O is doing well. He's finally saying what I ask of him to get something most of the time. Been trying to expand his sentences, but I can only do a couple words at a time for him to say it correctly back. Which is fine, but makes me wonder if he just can't motorize a long phrase without a lot of practice. If he tries it comes out garble.

T is doing well. He's been sick. Some upper respiratory stuff. Sounded croupy one morning, but thankfully that didn't last. It was going into Thanksgiving so I know taking him in if it continued would be a joke. Also believe he got a sinus infection on top of it. It's starting to let up, though. He's been happy, though.

He's a climber! He will climb up their slide both the slide and the stairs. He also goes down it which is cute. Climbs up on the little chairs and trying to climb the kitchen chairs. He practically tries to climb any thing and everything. Is walking short distances. The most I've counted is 7 steps, but he takes off till he tumbles. He is standing up and trying to walk so it won't be long. 

Anyways I sat long enough. I need to get the house cleaned. I needed to give my back a break.


----------



## vrogers

Apple- Im glad dh opened up to you! You have a great attitude about it all and are incredibly supportive! 
Its also good that he finally showed interest in your amazon shop! That sounds really cool. 

Literati- Im glad youre feeling better! Ugh my dh snores too, its obnoxious! Hope youre able to get lots of good deals. Are you looking for anything in particular? 

Ali- happy birthday one day late!! Its good you were able to spend it with your boys. If I do any shopping its cyber Monday so Im with you on Black Friday. 
Glad O is doing well for the most part with speaking back! Even a little progress is great, I think. 
Poor T getting sick, glad it didnt more serious. I bet its so cute to see him go down stairs! 
Wow its hard to believe we have walking babies on here! 
L loves when I lay on the ground, she just climbs all over me. Its funny. 

Afm- had my anatomy scan this morning. Dh stayed home with L because we thought this appointment would be awhile, and it really wasnt. Thankfully another healthy as can be baby and another GIRL! Dh actually took the news way better than I was expecting. I handed him the u/s pictures with the its a girl ones on the bottom and he just went oh...its a girl and when we got home he was telling L that she was going to have a little sister and all this other cute stuff. 
I do wish I could take a nap now though!


----------



## vrogers

Forgot to add a couple pictures I thought were cute!
 



Attached Files:







7ADCE043-03A9-4A2C-AEA5-2C6AD272A37C.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6









436A42B8-397A-4F72-90E9-F7A04CFF4989.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - oh, how exciting! Congratulations on another girl! I cant believe youre really pregnant and know the gender already! One nice thing is youre going to have these early years over with really quickly and then can move onto the (hopefully) easier stages! Im very excited for you and am so happy your baby girl is doing well! Thats great your DH took the news of another girl okay! Woohoo! 

I was looking to get as many Christmas gifts for people as possible on sale, so we brainstormed on ideas for people before we left, and then shopped. Some of the deals werent amazing, but we did manage to get quite a few people off our list, and for much cheaper than usual! I also ordered some stuff online and am checking the sales out today as well. I prefer online shopping for the most part, but I do like to hit the malls at least once at Christmas so I can get ideas and whatnot! 

Ali - thats good O is doing a bit better with his speech. Baby steps are good, so dont worry too much about the longer sentences for now, because at least hes making major progress! 
Thats great you get a good discount at your dhs Store! That will help a lot. 

So sorry T is sick! Hope he feels better soon. Sounds like he got hit with a lot at once. He sounds like trouble, that one, with all the climbing! I actually have a feeling Violet will be a climber as well because I have already have been catching her climbing on certain things as well. Dd1 never was a climber (she was able to, but just wasnt obsessed with it), and I was always relieved about that. Ah, well! 

AFM - poor Violet is sick and teething. She has a fever, which I assume is from teething, but could also be from being sick. Its always hard to tell! She has slept almost all day (only on me) so that has been sad but also kind of nice to just soak up snuggles all day. 

We decorated the tree on Sunday! Lots of fun. Unfortunately, we had to put a baby barricade up around it, so it looks kind of crappy, but at least it will keep Violet safe. 

I am getting excited for Christmas! Once my tree is up, I can finally feel festive. :) 
Also, Violet is 10 Months old today! Where has the time gone?!


----------



## Ally2015

apple- sounds exciting about private practise !hope u had a lovely time at your nans. 
How is o doing? hope the nights are better. 
Great that you got things off your chest with oh, and it sounds positive 

lit- poor V, hope she is feeling better soon. I bet she loved sleeping on you all day :)did you manage to get all your xmas shopping done?

ali- happy belated birthday! sorry its so late. Did you have some cake? T sounds so cute, climbing about. 

vrogers- awww glad the scan went well and congrats on another girl! very exciting :)

afm- we had a rough few nights with Isa, but he seems better the last night or so. I think hes been teething badly, i can feel a few teeth coming through. But today he ate loads, so hopefully hes feeling better. Its so tough when they are so small, you just don't know whats up!
Trying to plan a little trip away over new year, i really wanna get away to a little log cabin type thing. Need to book soon though, as places will fill up quick.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - didnt get it all done, but made a big dent in it! :) 

Poor Isa with his rough nights and teething. Thats good he seems to be turning around now. 
A little log cabin trip in the new year sounds amazing! I hope you enjoy! :)

AFM - Violet is still sick with a fever and needing a lot of sleep on her mama, but she seems to be doing a tad bit better. Hopefully tomorrow shell really be on the Mend!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies quick check in, will reply to all later. Off with O today didn&#8217;t take him to nursery as been constipated again bless him , we have managed to get things moving today so hopefully he will be more settled now. 

Had loverly weekend at nans, my auntie made loads of effort and made it like a mini Christmas with decs and presents as we don&#8217;t see them at Christmas. My boys had a good time. It was nice to chill and not rush off. 

O having really bad separation anxiety at the min , it&#8217;s horrible :( only want me.. even had meld down with oh the other day and he is normally fine with him., I think he is getting over stimulated at nursery, it&#8217;s a bit crazy there and very noisy. They change premises on monday and the new place is really nice with a better baby area and it&#8217;s a lot bigger so I decided to keep him with me today and we will try again on Monday. 

I&#8217;ll be honest I&#8217;ve not had chance to read through properly I was just aware I&#8217;d not been on in a few days , hopefully get chance later then will catch up properly. 

Will just say gorgeous pics Vroggers x and happy birthday Ali x hi to all other lady&#8217;s. 

I need to crack on now and sort through ds toys whilst he is at school. Never lets me near them when he is here haha.. trying to blitz front room b4 routing out the tree &#55356;&#57138; 

Talk again soon x


----------



## Apple111

Lit / oh no poor little Violet &#128546;she does sound unwell bless her., nothing better than mummy cuddles. Hope she is feeling better soon xx glad u managed to get some shopping done and got some bargains .. thats always a nice feeling :) yay for getting your tree up &#127876;&#127876;&#9731;&#65039;&#128525; I love it too once the tree is up. I keep buying extra decs I do it every year , never learn! Ha.. I took O ds and my teenager to a garden centre the other day. It was all lit up. O loved it x 

Yeah Im looking forward to working with my colleague. We just get along really well, sat next to each other for couple of years. So always put world to rights lol ..over several coffees a day.. We are both mental health nurse background and now cognitive behavioural therapists..we will be doing Cbt private but looking at setting up some group work as its needed in our area for depression / anxiety & mindfulness Im not putting any pressure on myself , just doing it gradually and see how it goes.

Vroggers / gorgeous pics hon. So happy for u that your little lady is doing well. It will be loverly having your girls close together and great for them when they get older..Ive given up on us having. Girl haha .. with my 4 boys ! Lol..I must admit its really handy having two young boys close together, saved loads :) and they are really close already.. 

Ally / sorry little Isa was not well. Sending him hugs.. glad he is feeling better now. Its horrible when u dont know what to do for the best with them. The break away sounds loverly. Where were u thinking ? Hows your dh job situation going ? :) 

Ali/ happy birthday honey , I know I said briefly in last post. Hope u hd a nice day. Sometimes quiet days are the best :) sorry to hear that T hasnt been good croup is the worst , glad he was ok through it. Bless him walking 7 steps .. he is such a trooper.. 

Good that O has stared to string some words together for you. He will get there In his own time. My ds is still struggling to find the words he wants to say when saying sentences. He is slightly older at 4 and is at school now. Its mainly when he is passionate or excited..Im sure he will get there soon enough.. hope your work is going ok xx 


Well O is doing really well apart from the constipation but that seems better this evening. Ive decided that my little man can have mummy cuddles when ever he wants.. Im sick of the comments from people about if he is cuddled too much he wont go to anyone else. He is fine, its since him starting nursery that he has started to get separation anxiety but he has only ever been with mummy so what do people expect .. they can sod off , if my baba wants cuddles he can have them. I have two older boys that are not interested in cuddles now haha so Im making the most of my two youngest little men. In fairness the two oldest are still mummies boys really &#128521;

Managed to get some sorting done today, looks no different like lol but I have done it.. going to attempt to put tree up tomorrow somehow between a X-ray in the morning of gall bladder, then rush home get tree n decs out, then off to school for Christmas fair, then back to make tea/ buffet like every year and do the tree with boys !! .. wish me luck lol &#127794;&#9731;&#65039;&#127876;&#127876;&#128547;


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I agree! I feel like Ive said this so many times already but it feels like I just found out. 
That is a plus, being done with diapers and toddler years sooner rather than later haha. Im hoping they will get along for the most part!
Im sorry about Violet being sick! L is teething as well, it makes bedtime harder than usual. 
Yay for a tree! We put ours in a room L doesnt usually spend time in. When she has seen it she always reaches for the ornaments and has pulled a few off. 
Happy belated 10 months to V! Cant believe how soon we will have one year olds! 

Ally- thank you! 
Im sorry about the rough nights. Sounds like quite a few of us are dealing with teething. 
Trip sounds like fun! Anywhere in particular you are wanting to go? We stayed in a little cabin for our honeymoon a few years ago, it was so nice! 

Apple- aw, I bet its fun with a house full of boys though! I grew up with 3 brothers and it was always interesting haha. 
poor O, Im sorry about the rough separation anxiety! 
Ugh I hate comments like that. Hes a baby and hes your son, you get to cuddle him as much as you want! He wont always be this little. 
How did the X-ray go? How are you feeling?


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , 
Well tree is up, starting to feel festive now :) still got a bit to do though with presents ect.. O loves it. I got ds a train to go round the bottom so he is happy. 

So went for my X-ray , put in this machine for 90 mins, was given some radioactive stuff IV, after 30 mins I had to eat a fatty snack, then then monitored it for another hour on the X-ray machine. Apparently the stuff they injected shows the bile traveling from your gall bladder to your intestines. Well top and bottom of it is mine didnt move anywhere near what it should. They sent me away for an hour then put me in machine again for another 5 mins but there was just more build up. So basically my gall bladder isnt functioning properly. There was no sign of stones on ct scans or ultra sounds b4 so dont know what will happen now. They said my consultant may want to do more tests or may decide to remove it. Ive been googling and as its not emptying bile to break down fats it looks like I really should be avoiding fatty foods , and I also read coffee aint good !! So no chocolate or coffee at christmas , I read that coffee actually stimulated your gall bladder to empty but as mine cant properly and there was a clear build up in second X-ray Im thinking I better not force it until I have spoke to my dr again. &#128547;what a bummer ! Ive decided though Ive had it this long Im not going to chase up the dr appointment. No way do I want surgery b4 Christmas and the last couple of weeks of my mat leave :(. Im due back at work end of this month. I want to wait then go off sick, not use my mat leave .. better get back to O he is not really settling tonight. 
Hope all u ladies n babies are doing ok x


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies, its been a while. Just catching up with posts now

apple- poor o and his constipation. Glad u had a lovely weekend at ur nans. 
little o will love cuddles from his mumma, its our jobs as mums :) the seperation anxiety will be normal. I've not noticed it in Isa so much, but i've not really left him anywhere without me, so hes not had a chance haha. 
Maybe just avoiding the fatty foods will help enough? hopefully it wont resort to surgery, that sounds quite stressful with you going back to work soon!

lit- hope V is feeling better. 

vrogers- we booked up now, 2 nights in the lake district which is like 2 hour drive down south. How is L doing?

afm- ah we finally booked up a wee log cabin in the lake district which is like a 2 hour drive down south. Its over new year, so hopefully it'll be a nice quiet one with my two boys :)
i'v also decided to do a wee party for isa's birthday on xmas day. Well im going to do the party on the 28th when other people can make it. Animal themed! just about to order big animal onsies for me and dh for the party haha. ordered bunch of party stuff off eba, super cheap too.
Had busy day today, went into town with a friend and then went round to a friends house, but it was lovely. Isa loved it, he was raiding all her drawers and chucking stuff out of them haha. 
hes still pretty unsettled at night, i can defo feel two teeth coming, hope thats all it is. I have just been putting him in bed as i dont have the patience to get up what feels like 673676 times at night.


----------



## vrogers

Apple- you seem to be handling no coffee and chocolate much better than I would be! Im sorry the treatment plan is so up in the air right now, I dont blame you for not wanting surgery with the holidays and mat leave ending. Taking some time off sounds like a good plan. I hope you arent in too much pain! 

Ally- thank you for asking, good other than some major teething! 
Glad you got the trip booked, sounds like a nice little getaway. 
The party sounds so adorable, I cant wait to hear how it goes! 
Ugh Im sorry for the restless nights/teething, it really is no fun for anyone. 

Afm- L has been (we assume) majorly teething, 9 times out of 10 she goes to bed just fine, gets her last bottle and then settles on her own. The past two nights we have had to rock her to sleep and then put her in the crib, otherwise she just screams. Its sad and frustrating at the same time. Hopefully just a short phase! 
Cant believe she will be 11 months this weekend! 
Ally talked about a party, is anyone else planning anything fun?


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey ladies!! 

Vroggers congrats on the girl!!!!! How exciting, and you already have most of what you need so thats great!! Those darn teeth are hell! I hope L goes back to her normal routine soon for you. We are planning Gages first birthday now. We are doing Winter Onederland with snowflakes and snowman. It should be simple since its christmas time and all of that stuff is in store right now, hoping to go the day after Christmas and get it all on clearance! It kind of looks like Frozen, but more boy lol. I found a place that sells snowballs since it never snows here and we will have a snowball fight and play pin the carrot on the snowman, with a hot chocolate bar and some snack. I have a very large family so just inviting aunts and cousins and nieces and nephews we are at a 50 person count. 

Ally, I dont blame you for just putting him in bed with you until this phase passes. Just makes life easier, and you have to have sleep! Its all about survival with a baby! How fun about the cabin trip!

Apple Im sorry youre in limbo still, but at least they are getting to the bottom of it! I wouldnt want to use my mat leave for surgery either, or even think about having it before Christmas. Its Os first, so its a big one! I hope you can sort with your employer the time after you get back.


----------



## froggyfrog

Lit thats great you got so much shopping done! I used to love Black Friday shopping, didnt really have the money to get the big ticket items this year to make it worth while though, so I just stayed in. I do like to go out on Friday evening though and go through the movies at Walmart, they have a great selection for cheap! I hope violet is feeling better, poor thing! What sort of baracade did you use around your tree? 

Ali, I hope T is feeling better! I cant believe he is already taking steps, so crazy! It sounds like all of your work with O is paying off. It just doesnt snap right away for some kids, he will get there. 

Afm, I got all of Gages Christmas done, and bought new tree decorations, a stand and a topper, but still havent gotten a tree yet ha!! Our plan is to get it on Wednesday. Gage is standing unassisted for long periods of time but wont take a step. He walks behind his walker though, and is getting pretty good at it. He stands at the patio door and turns the handle so we def have to get a top lock installed on there because it wont be long before he can figure out how to unlock it! Im having so much fun plannning his birthday party. Its going to be a big one but only because we have a big family. Im doing it so far in advance because we are having it in Texas so a 7 hour drive. I want to be as prepared as I can when we pull in there. He still wakes about twice in the night but settles back when rocked and doesnt need a bottle anymore. I do wish he would learn how to soothe himself back to sleep but oh well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that is really too bad about your gall bladder, but its good they at least know what it is now. That sounds terrible about no coffee or chocolate at Christmas! I would feel the same as you not wanting a surgery or anything before the end of your maternity leave. No need to rush it. I do hope you can start feeling better soon and put this whole ordeal behind you. 

Ally - that time at the cabin sounds very nice! I bet you cant wait. Animal-themed Party sounds great as well! Woohoo! 

VRogers - that is really too bad L isnt settling on her own the last couple nights. I hope she gets back to her normal self soon. Teething is so crappy when it makes them seem like a whole different baby! Violet has been the same. 

Froggy - that does sound like a really big party! Should be a lot of fun! I havent even started thinking of Violets first birthday party yet, but she is also the youngest one on here. 

The barricade we used is just a baby fence type thing. We borrowed it from a friend, so I dont know the exact name of it. It is pretty expensive to buy, I think! 


AFM - well, Violet was completely miserable all last week, to the point of seeming like an entirely different baby. I thought she was just teething, but was starting to consider taking her to the dr because she was so NOT herself. However, on Sunday morning she seemed back to her cheerful self, so I was quite relieved. She was good again Monday, but today she has been rather grouchy again. This time it isnt to the extent it was last week, but still quite draining because she was never content to sit on the floor and play at all. I couldnt get a speck done all day, and she didnt take her first nap until 1 pm (she normally takes it about 11 am). These babies are always going through something - teething, wonder weeks, and sleep regression. It drives me a bit crazy. I hope Violet is okay, though. 
Oh, great, dd1 of course is pooping on the potty while Violet is napping (in my arms, as always), so I get to try to wipe her while holding Violet and keeping her asleep still. Argh!!!!! My dd1s timing is so frustrating!!!


----------



## Apple111

Froggy/ Gages party sounds like its going to be really good fun. :) he sounds like he is doing really well himself. I bet he is walking in no time now. 

Lit/ glad V is finally starting to pick up. Its so horrible when they are poorly..and thats so typical that dd1 is on the potty whilst V sleeps&#128547;..they always pick their moments dont they haha..my ds is the same. 

Well just been Christmas shopping really last 2 days, got loads though , just a few things to buy now. Ive bought lots of new light up things this year for in the house so looks nice and cosy and festive ;) &#127876;trying to make an effort as ds really Into it this yr. I got him the bell from polar express from eBay and he sits ringing it all the time lol.. quite funny my teenager got this app on his phone where Santa calls u back and he set it to call my four yr old.. he was really cute talking back ha.. O is doing ok. Still getting really upset when I take him to nursery. I hate it. Still only leaving him a couple of hours at a time. I see the other little ones there and they all look so happy and settled. Im happy that its a really good set up and not too big or busy so Im sure once he gets past this initial stage he will have a really good time there. I just hope that time comes soon..

Hope all u other ladies and babies are doing ok x


----------



## slammerkin

Taking a break from work to finally post here, 'cause I miss you guys so much. I can't even keep up on reading most of the time, but I think I am mostly caught up now.

vrogers - Congrats on another girl! When are you due again?

Apple - exciting about private practice. Sorry to hear about your gallbladder, but I'm glad they've found what's wrong at least.

Ally - two nights away in a cabin sounds nice! I hope Isa's teeth come through and he settles at night soon.

Literati - sorry V has been so tough lately. And so funny about DD1 pooping while V was napping on you. I feel like my DD did the same thing for me so much.

Ali - happy belated bday!

Froggy - sounds like quite the bday party for Gage! You're lucky to have such a big, involved family.

AFM - I haven't been on in ages because we had a pretty miserable stretch of illness here. I think I last posted right when the kids were diagnosed with Hand Foot and Mouth... Thankfully they both took it really well. DD never even complained about a sore throat or anything and ate like normal. Jack was a little sad I think more from his ear infections than anything else, but not really fussy as long as we kept his fever down. 

Sadly I got the HFM too, and OMG it was so horrendous! Sores all over my mouth and tongue. I couldn't eat solid food for 4-5 days, and only slowly for a few days after. The pain in my mouth was excruciating. I was living on meal replacement drinks and Slurpees. I am SO GLAD the kids didn't get it that bad, because I can't imagine either of them being in that much pain. TMI alert, but I even got vaginal sores from it!!! Wretched! So basically, pray y'all never get it!

Then the night before Thanksgiving Jack went to bed fine, woke at 11 fine, woke at 1am with what turned out to be croup. Neither DH nor I knew what it was, so I was freaking out that he was gasping and wheezing and didn't know what to do. DH called 911 and the EMTs didn't know what it was either, so Jack and I went to the hospital in the ambulance, and DH came shortly after with DD (had to wake her in the middle of the night, but she was cheerful about it). Of course as soon as we got in the ambulance Jack seemed to sound better, and as soon as the doctor saw him and heard his cough, he was like "Oh yeah, that's croup". He got an oral steroid and cleared up pretty quick. If I had known what it was I might have tried things like a steamy shower or taking him outside, since those can help, but I didn't know. I feel bad for calling 911, but without knowing what was wrong with him I was too scared to try driving him to the hospital myself in case he stopped breathing or something!

So, we didn't want to take Jack to my family thanksgiving, but DD had been excited about going, so she and I went and Jack stayed home with DH. We all had a fine day that way. DH picked up a thanksgiving dinner from a restaurant for himself and brought it home to share with Jack. I was sad to not have him there for the dinner with my family because he is so into food and I wanted to give him all the good stuff! DD has never been into eating a proper tgiving dinner! She ate a bit of a roll....and....not much else! Of course I brought snacks for her because I knew she'd be like that. She didn't even want to eat the delicious pavlova she and DH had made together, because she didn't want "the white stuff on her fruit" (whipped cream!). Ridiculous.

So anyway Jack had a cold and then I got it, and I think we are finally feeling better this week at last! I am really hoping we can have a stretch of everyone being healthy now for a while.

We got a tree the weekend after tgiving and put it up. We have a giant inflatable snowman up as well and a LED projector that shines lights on the house. :)

No Christmas shopping done! I did buy a walkie-talkie set for DD when I went out with a friend last weekend, but I left it in the back of the van to keep her from seeing it, and then she and DH went grocery shopping and she spotted it while putting the groceries in the car, ugh, lol. So I had to just give it to her then.

Like I said, Jack is great at eating food! Completely unlike his sister. He will eat almost anything you give him, and is eating proper solid things where DD ate puree pouches for sooooo long. He basically doesn't want anything you need to spoon feed him. Just chunks of stuff. 

7ish weeks of pumping left and I am really looking forward to stopping! It's getting a little harder to make up four bottles for him. I have to pump in the evening as well, and the whole process of prepping bags of milk and cleaning bottles and pump parts is a thing I will be glad to put behind me! Will still nurse him of course. We transitioned DD to whole cow's milk at a year and she took to it fine...mixed BM and whole milk for maybe a week or so and then just milk from then on. Hopefully Jack goes as easy.

I dunno about a birthday party for Jack. Haven't thought about it at all really!


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- thank you! Oh my goodness what a cute party idea! If you want/remember I would love to see pictures of the decor, it sounds perfect for this time of year. 
Thats crazy that Gage is learning how to open doors! L stands and doesnt walk yet either. 
Sometimes we still have to rock L, and I always tell dh surely she wont go to college having to be rocked to sleep to remind myself it wont last forever haha. 

Literati- thankfully the past couple nights have been better, shell just cry for a couple min and then be out. Hopefully it stays like that. 
Ugh that sounds rough for both of you, I hope shes feeling better and back to normal now. Its crazy how they seem like completely diff babies with teething. I read they go through a growth spurt around 10 months and sleep regression can come along with that, yay. 

Slammer- its good to hear from you, I always wonder about you and our other ladies who arent able to get on as much! 
Thank you, due april 27. I still keep thinking its 6+ months away haha. 
Wow, HFM sounds absolutely awful. It is good the kids didnt get it like you did, glad youre feeling better! 
I think you guys handled the croup really well! I wouldnt have known what it was either and just been a mess. You guys really have been through it with the sickness! 
Im jealous of the LED projector, those have been getting more popular and I havent been able to talk dh into getting one. 
I bet youll be sooo glad to stop pumping! It really is a pain and makes you feel chained to the couch. Its great youve been keeping at it for so long!

afm- I just found out this morning that my bff is pregnant! Shes been trying since before dh and I were trying for L, so Im thrilled for her and cant believe we get to be pregnant together! She has crazy cycles so she doesnt know how far along for anything, but it came up on a digital. 
L has been a little better in the teething at least for now. She has the 2 teeth up top and then one on each side of those teeth almost completely out, and I thought I saw a 5th. She doesnt really let me look. 
Its gotten cold here finally so Ive been havjng to bundle L up to take her to her swing outside but she still loves it. 
Dhs mom is coming by Saturday (the one who weve had drama with who didnt come by for thanksgiving) and we are both dreading it, but just planning on being nice and getting by for an hour. 
We are also wanting to bring L to the farm (the one I talked about awhile back that has animals and now Christmas trees) so we may do that this weekend. 
Other than that, not much else going on!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I hope the visit from your dhs Mom goes well even though youre dreading it. That would be fun to take L to the farm. Im glad she hasnt been as bad at night lately. 
I cant believe youre having a baby in 4.5 months! Thats so soon! Thats incredibly exciting that your bff is pregnant too! It is so much fun to go through pregnancy/kids at the same time as a close friend. Be sure to get baby bump pics with her...that is, if shes even showing by the time youre done! Hehe. 

Slammer - oh my goodness! The HFM you got sounds absolutely horrendous! Im so sorry you had to go through that! Hugs! It sounds like youve had way too much sickness in your house lately. I really hope you get a nice, long reprieve from illness now! 

That will be amazing when you can stop pumping! You are a total trooper to be pumping so faithfully! Good for you! I hate pumping so dont blame you at all for being excited to quit. I also transitioned my dd1 to whole milk after she was a year for when she was daycare (but continued nursing when at home). It worked out quite well. I hope Violet is willing to do the same, as I have no desire to pump either. 

AFM - Violet continues to be so unpredictable with her naps and its driving me a bit batty. We often end up staying in all day because I think we will go out after violets nap, but then shell randomly not nap until way later than usual. It gets frustrating. Oh, and once again, dd1 needs help wiping after the potty when I JUST got Violet to sleep. I know I sound like a broken record, but she has the worst timing!!! I find it so frustrating. Im glad (but sorry!) some of you have gone through the same frustration.

In other news, we are basically done our Christmas shopping. I might still pick a couple more things for my DH, but we are done for our families and whatnot. Unfortunately, we stupidly did all our shopping before the credit card cut-off, so now we have to pay the whole bill next week and its going to be REALLY tight. Yay for being broke around Christmas. We probably went a bit overboard - oops!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- bump photos together is a cute idea, Ill have to remember that! 
Ugh Im sorry youre going through the nap thing too, I end up doing the same thing because they arent predictable and she wont nap anywhere but at home so it feels like Im stuck. Its frustrating!
The poop timing does sound super inconvenient! Ill be there eventually haha. 
At least youre done with the Christmas shopping! Did you guys do anything for violet? I could use some ideas if so! 

Afm- I spoke too soon about the teething getting better, I guess its a back and forth thing for awhile. Yesterday was terrible, she was fussy and whiny, not content to play like she normally is and nothing I did helped. Her naps and eating were both crap, and we ended up putting her to bed an hour early. She woke around midnight crying, about 4 times within an hour, but it would only last 30 sec or so and then she would be quiet. Then she slept later than usual, so apparently she really needed all that sleep! 
Today shes much better, hopefully I didnt just jinx it though haha.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - oh yes, teething is definitely an ongoing battle. Sorry she was so fussy for you yesterday! Violet was actually the same, and I was feeling pretty overwhelmed by the middle of the day. Oh well. I got through it! I hope youre right that L is more back to herself today! 

We didnt get MUCH for V because we already have all the baby toys in the world from when dd1 was a baby. We still wanted her to unwrap some things, though. So, we got her: 
- a new toque 
- a new pair of mittens 
- a nice rubbery teething toy (all her other ones are those dumb ones you can put in the fridge, and theyre the ONE thing she WONT chew on). 
- some new clothes in the next size up 
- Christmas PJs 
- a couple new board books

On dd1s first Christmas we definitely bought her some nice new baby toys, but as I said, Violet is pretty covered in that department! I hope that helps you with some ideas! 

You are so right that it can be so frustrating to be stuck at home due to naps. Not to mention that if we DO go out, then shell end up falling asleep in her car seat on the way home, and then waking up the second we get home, thus ruining her entire nap! Argh! Nap troubles. The last two days Violet only had ONE long nap in the middle of the day, so it made it super, extra difficult to manage. I was so not ready for another nap transition already. Do you still have to hold L for naps as well? 


AFM - Happy Friday, everyone! Any weekend plans? I have a girls night on Sat evening with a little gift exchange, Christmas treats etc. So, today I have to make cookies for that, and tomorrow Ill need to pick up a cheap gift for the exchange. We also have to print photos of the girls to give to family at Christmas. But, other than that, no major plans. Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies,

vrogers- sorry about L and her screaming at night. Im certain it will be a short phase and that she'll be back to normal soon. But yeah, it might be up and down for a while. Its such a shame when they are not feeling themselves all day and nothing u do helps.on those days i am normally just counting down the time till bedtime haha!
How cute that u can have pregnancy at the same time as ur bff!

froggy- the party sounds fun! how many people will be there? are you having a theme? Isa, if nothing is up, can self settle himself back at night but other times i rock.

lit- that sounds stressful about the naps! hope they get more predictable. All the things u have bought V sounds lovely :) sounds like a nice weekend planned :) not much planned, went out today to town with dh and isa and wondered about. Isa just loves being out and looking at everything. 

apple- thats great u got all ur xmas stuff done, and the lights sounds lovely and festive. Ah i can;t imagine leaving Isa in nursery, even the thought is sad. But i am sure O will settle soon and start enjoying it more. How is he at night now? is he more settled?

slammer- oh god, poor u. HFM, it was not nice when isa had it but i never ended up getting it too. I can;t believe u got vaginal sores from it!! how horrid. Fingers crossed u will never get it again. Hope u all have a stretch of good health now. 
Thats funny about DD finding the walkie talkie haha. Thats great Jack is enjoying his food! I think its amazing how u are still pumping, and working. i guess it'll be a relief when u can stop and get him on the cows milk. 

afm- not much, i went with dh and isa to town today and we just did some window shopping. Its so busy, i hate waiting in long queues and so just buy stuff online instead. I've almost got everything i need for isa's party! it was supposed to be small, but i think there are about 30 people invited. Not sure if all will come though. 
isa is much more settled now, 2 new teeth, so he has 10 now. Although i can see more coming, for now he seems settled, and is eating better, and sleeping more contently at night, which is such a relief!! 
i cannot believe he will be 1 soon! He will stand himself, but no steps yet. Don't think it'll be too long now though.


----------



## AliJo

I wanted to get on and actually reply to everyone, but life has been a mess. So.. again I'm just in for a quick update. 

So, I believe I talked about how my FIL had half his liver removed because it had cancer. Well he's had a couple of PET scans. He has several areas.. lungs, liver, hip, and brain.. also broke his hip with the cancer. Didn't know it and was walking on it for a week before they found out. That got fixed. They're planning radiation to his brain and chemo for the rest. Giving him 2 years if it takes to treatment and goes into remission.. 4 if it works really well. So it's been crappy.

My brother, his fiance, and their 2 boys are now living with us. They were in unsafe conditions for the winter and I couldn't do that to those boys. So I now have 4 boys in my home ages 4, 3, 2, and 1.. born in Dec '13, Sept '14, Dec '15, Jan '17.. please give me strength. It's already been hell in my mind and it isn't mainly because of the kids although I will say I'm fed up with the yelling since their youngest likes to scream when he's mad and hit his head. It's been a week now. I almost stored down and grabbed him earlier because for 45 minutes that's all I heard. They need to get that under control. It took me 1 minute to turn him around earlier although I'm sure it wouldn't always work. They should be in bed and they aren't. Not that mine are always asleep but it's pretty boring for them if they're up this late. Lights off and quiet. Oh and they have 0 income unless you want to count food stamps that they do not utilize properly. Seriously I could complain all day about them right now. 

Other news. T is great. Walking lots now. Not 100% but he walks at least half the time. He even stands back up sometimes if he falls to continue walking. Trying to say new words. Got him saying "Ki ki ki ki" for kisses. It's cute. Oh.. and he climbs.. and climbs.. and climbs. I honestly can't walk way for a second anymore. He hits those kitchen chairs and gets on the table.. climbs into his highchair.. tries to get on the counter. I can take him down and he goes right back. I tell him no he screams at me. I walk towards him and he screams at me when he's trying to climb. I'm in trouble. 

O is doing well. Loves to have more kids to play with. I'm pretty sure they are going to teach him bad things though. My brother was saying it's going to happen and that he just let's it go most of the time now. Um.. no. It's hard to never acceptable to be mean. I don't let mine I won't let his. I told him that and agreed with me then turned around and said kids will be kids. Can you tell I'm frustrated? Anyways I have another attempt at a speech deal tomorrow. Probably end with them being condescending again. 

I'm just over crap. I want my home back. It's only been a week and it'll probably be like this for months. She has 1 week before I bring up getting a job and 3 before I put my foot down and say go be an adult and get one. My brother is in the middle of a legal battle and can't work yet till he sees the doctor. Bah.. okay I'll shut up for now.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 
This prob going to be a quick one if I dont reply to everyone Ill try and get back on later. 

Lit/ your girls night sounds good hope it went ok. What kind of cookies do you make :) Im doing a little exchange with my friends from work. We normally dont really bother but we seem to be this year. I dont mind though I love buying little gifts. :) 

Ally/ Isa sounds like he is doing great, glad he is settling for u at night again. 10 teeth !! Wow bless him. I know, 1 already , time goes so fast doesnt it. Bet you are getting excited for your little break away. The lakes are only an hour from me haha..we go all the time. We got engaged in Ambleside&#128149; The party sounds like it will be brilliant, 30 coming haha.. it soon adds up doesnt it. I love the animal onsie idea for you and dh haha.

vroggers/ sounds like a difficult night hon, hope L doing ok now, Hope u r feeling ok yourself with that little lady growing fast, sending hugs x xxx 

Ali/ oh no hon sounds a nightmare. You are such a good sister though supporting your brother and his boys the way you are. I can imagine it being really frustrating though if they have different standards /parenting with their boys than you. I agree with you, I wouldnt change your ways to suit others. To be honest its similar with my brother, he toy fights with his son all the time. Its all in fun I know but he only has the one. If my boys started doing it it would be a night mare. He always says oh they are just being lads, drives me mad as my boys always play up after being at his &#128547;. Hope it gets easier for you and they improve the work situation and get some income ! &#128547;
I know its probably impossible right now but could u try and get a little time for u if u can maybe ? , if anything just for your sanity xx sending hugs x 

Well, had a nice weekend, took ds and O to a pantomime, first one for all. O was great, I was a little concerned if he would be ok but he liked the music then slept through last half :) ds likes it eventually but took him a while. He actually cried because the baddy wasnt nice lol.. bless him, but he was soon getting into it laughing and he was booing him with the rest of the audience in the end haha.. then the bad guy turned into a good guy so all ended well ha., 
Oh had day off today so we went for a walk in park and to some shops which was nice change, it was -1 but we were all wrapped up and it was nice in the sun. 

Ive set myself a little challenge for Christmas , I saw some sweet bouquets st a Christmas market this week and Ive decided to make some myself to save money. So Im off to the shops tomorrow to get what I need .. I just think they will look really good Christmas morning for the kids and doing it myself I can make them personal. Lets hope they are straight forward haha.. 

Anyway better get off , loads of wrapping to do ! X boys finally asleep &#128564; 

Slammer / froggy / midnight hope u r all well x 

Hope all other ladies and babies ok sorry not to comment to all x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - That is quite a few people for Isas party! Im sure it will be fun to have so many people to celebrate with. Glad he is sleeping better for you. 

Ally - oh my goodness, that sounds horrible for you! I think I would go ballistic within a DAY of another family living in my house. I dont blame you for feeling super frustrated, especially about the different parenting styles and the bad influences of the kids. It is very good of you to allow them to stay. Youre very sacrificial! Hang in there. I hope your brothers fiancé gets a job ASAP! 

Apple - Thats a good idea to make sweet bouquets yourself. I hope they turn out well and do end up being a bit cheaper for you.
That is really nice your oh had the day off and you were able to go for a walk! 

AFM - things are good, but busy. I cant believe how many errands there are to run/ and tasks there are to do for Christmas! It feels like more than most years for some reason, even though we finished shopping earlier than usual. The wrapping really does never end, too (so I hear you, Apple)! 

Girls night was nice. Brought Violet along and she did pretty well. It was a busy weekend, though, and next weekend will be even busier! We actually have two birthday parties and a Christmas Party to go to next weekend! Yikes! 

Enjoying this time with the girls so much... but feels like time is going faster and faster now that its December, and I really dont want it to be time to go back to work already. :(


----------



## Ally2015

ali- amazing that T is walking lots, just wow!!! sorry about your FIL, hope things go well...
You are an amazing person, for allowing your brother and family to live with you. Its the right thing to do, like you said they are living in questionable conditions, which is unfair on the kids. I can only imagine how stressfull it is in the house though, and frustrating that they aren't contributing anything. Is there a reason why they aren;'t working? are they helping you around the house etc? 

apple- cute about the panto. I like your idea of the home- made sweet bouquets. I think i would be way to lazy for that though and just buy, but its a lovely sentiment!
hows the weather where u r? snowing? just very cold here, -4!! but no snow.

lit- oh no, when do you go back to work? enjoy your busy weeks, and the events u have coming up

afm- Isa is doing well. On wednesday we have a playdate with my friend and her 15 month old. She lives in england, but is up visiting her mum here so it'll be lovely to see her and i have no idea when she will next be up. 
Apart from that its just the same old. Getting really cold though, -4. Now snow yet though!


----------



## Literati_Love

Isa - that sounds like a really nice play date you have planned for tomorrow! It will be great to see your friend! I hope you have a great time. 
I also have a play date tomorrow with a friend, and we are planning on watching a Hallmark Christmas movie together. I absolutely love them, as cheesy as they are! Haha. 

I go back on January 22nd, so I still have a bit left, but it has been on my mind more lately, and everyone I see likes to remind me constantly that Im going back to work soon.


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ no snow here just really low temps as well. Freezing on way to school this am. Lots of Ice on the roads. My boys were disappointed that we dont have snow. Looks like we are having rain for next few days now. Hope the play date goes well :) Are u getting Isa a little animal outfit for his party? , so cute ha x. 

Lit/ sorry u r going back to work also. When are you actually due back?. Im back beginning of jan. I went to see my boss and it turns out I have quite a bit of leave to take so Im doing phased return which I feel happier about. Ive also reduced my days at work to 3 a week. Ill be doing one day though private in addition but this will be shorter day. Im def with u on having endless things to sort for Christmas &#128547;..there doesnt seem to be enough time in the days but I have been doing loads with boys before I go back to work.. 


Ali/ hope u r feeling bit better hon x 

Vroggers / hope u r well x

Well Im kind of kicking myself slightly as Ive suggested that we have my partners older children and his parents for Boxing Day .. why did I do that !! lol ...the kids are fine and his mum is harmless but his dad gets Into deep random conversations about space and black holes. Last year it was some random subject on politics in the 60s lol .. 

so today I ended up making another Christmas cake for then as we have eaten the other I made and its not even Christmas for two weeks ! haha ..

My partners family just dont really make any effort at all so I feel its me sorting things. It can get tiring at times. Sometimes I think I why do I bother to be honest but Im doing it for my oh as he hasnt had a great couple of years with bereavement ect so I dont want him to have any regrets with not making effort with his parents. They are late 70s now. Oh is always grateful after. 

O has been little monkey tonight getting him to sleep but he is settled now so going go hopefully go and chill for little bit with oh..

He is doing well in himself, pulls himself up to standing every opportunity, still holds on to things with one hand. He is still a little while off walking yet I think. He still army crawls, just super fast. Loves having baths with ds. He gets all excited and starts screeching as we walk up the stairs as he knows he is going in. Super cute x 
Loves his food but fussy now eating from spoon. Mr independent. Think Im going to make him some fish cakes tomoz n see how he goes with them .. 

Better get off now have nice evening Ladies x


----------



## slammerkin

Ali - Oh my god, I would lose my mind if I had family move in with me. Absolutely lose my mind. And for neither of them to be working? Are you kidding me? I hope they get something sorted out soon for your sanity.

Ally - great you'll be having a playdate with a friend!

Literati - you have such a full social life, hehe. I am jealous. It's great you are enjoying the season with the girls though. It's hard to believe that you are still off work and I've been back for, like, 8 months? 

Apple - you are so good to do so much to make the holidays nice for OH!

Vrogers - sorry that L is so on and off with teething! I think Jack is going through the same.

AFM - I am feeling so lazy about everything in life, lol. I need to start exercising. I sit all day for work, and then I just want to sit all evening on the couch. Pathetic! Not that I have had very much motivation, but I have been putting off trying to get my diet under control while Jack is still under 1 and I'm pumping. I just feel that my body is holding on to pounds because I need them in order to make enough milk. Maybe I'm just fooling myself, lol. But after he turns 1 and I don't have to pump anymore I am really going to work on my diet and try to lose weight. I am sick of people assuming I am pregnant. :(

I have some presents bought for the kids and my sister's kids. I have a load of packages arriving this week from Amazon. Dreading wrapping, lol.

We went to see Santa at the mall on Sunday and DD sat on his lap for the first time! She has been too scared in years past. Her face looks ridiculous in the picture, but oh well, lol. We were all in the photo.

Jack has been super fussy lately. Screaming and whining for no apparent reason. And sleeping like shit of course. I think he has teeth coming, but ughhhhh I'm so over this. When can I freaking nightwean this baby???? I had planned on doing it at 17-18 months like I did with DD, but I am sick of this crap. I am so hot and cold with him. When he's happy and sleeping peacefully I feel so contented to be snuggled up with him, and then he is fussy and waking a ton and I'm just like fuuuuuuuckkkk. He is super cute though. I think he is dying to walk and will be a happier child when he can. 

Going to my sister's Christmas party this weekend, which I don't think I've been to for 3-ish years. It's always on a Saturday and 1.5 hours away and I just couldn't face it on my own without DH. But now that he doesn't work weekends we can all go! Then on Sunday there is a "Customer Appreciation Day" at the bar where he used to work and we'll go to that. Santa will be there too.


----------



## Apple111

Lit sorry we must have posted around the same time lol., I missed your last post x hope your play date went well. The film sounds fun. I love Christmas movies :) 

Slammer/ sorry the night are stil up and down.. your post made me smile though lol. They are so sweet yet can also drive us bonkers at times haha .. O just wouldnt settle for 2hours tonight and just kept bouncing around in his cot like he was at a trampoline park &#128514;.. Im like .. seriously baby go sleep !! Ha ., he is now flat out in my bed snuggled up like butter wouldnt melt ! Ha


----------



## vrogers

Literati- thank you for the gift ideas! We probably wont do a whole lot this year since she doesnt understand and I imagine shell get tons from our families, but I still wanted to do something at least. 
Sadly we do still have to hold her for naps! I have tried at diff points/ages to put her in the crib but it never works no matter how long I wait. Itll definitely have to change by April, Im just hoping shell naturally want to go in the crib for naps. 

Ally- Isas party sounds like it will be fun! Cant wait to hear how it goes. Glad hes feeling better, it definitely is up and down especially with the teeth coming in. 

Ali- Im so sorry about your FIL. how is your dh coping? 
Wow, I bet they have fun during the day but I can see how that would be frustrating at night when theres so much excitement for them! Youre really kind to let them stay with you guys, Im sure its a huge adjustment. 
I cant believe T is walking so well! He sounds like a little cutie. 
I dont blame you for feeling frustrated. I would feel the same way and Im sure its hard with a mix of kids in the same house and different parenting styles/rules/etc. i think youre doing a great job and I agree with how you feel! 

Apple- making Christmas bouquets is a fun idea! I wish I was that crafty. You should post pictures when you can! :) 

Slammer- ugh right there with you feeling lazy! 
Also there with you on the teething and frustrations! Ls sleep is decent for the most part but crappier than it was when she was younger (probably the teething) and her cuteness does not help my tiredness haha. 
Sounds like a fun weekend planned! 

Afm- L has been keeping me busy, it feels like longer than a week since I was on! She had a few crappy nights and then 2-3 nights where she slept the whole night without a peep. I had to go and brag on her to dh last night. She woke up around 5:15 crying and only stopped when I rocked her and then finally fed her. She fell back asleep in my arms for about an hour after awhile, and then took a good morning nap so shes back on schedule, but I sure am not! I will probably be going to bed early (of course I say that and then end up watching Hulu or playing a game when she goes to sleep). She has kept me soooo tired! 
Dh and I had this little tradition of driving around looking at lights so I told him we have to go tonight otherwise we will probably not end up going. Other than that no big plans this weekend, hoping to catch up on sleep somehow! 
Also little funny side note, the baby will sometimes start kicking and moving while I am rocking/napping L and a few times she has seemed to feel it and squirm like it bothers her. Makes me laugh! 
Anyone have any plans this weekend or for Christmas for those who celebrate? We are staying home this year but probably havjng my dad and his wife come over for gifts at some point!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slammer - haha, well I only can right now because Im off work. Once Im back at work Ill probably not see people very often at all, partially from lack of time, but also just because I wont have the energy. That is crazy to think youve been back at work for 8+ months already. I often think of that and it boggles my mind! I cant even imagine it! You are a real trooper to have been working this whole time - and pumping to boot! 

I hear you on the ups and downs depending on whether theyre fussy or sleeping okay. Violet still nurses CONSTANTLY all night long. I am also often wondering when I can Night wean, but she SCREAM like crazy if she doesnt get her milk, so I dont really have the will right now since I can sleep okay like this. I completely understand hating the extreme fussiness. Violet JUST came out of about a 6-week long insanely fussy phase, with 2 of those weeks being unbearable because she was also pushing a tooth and became like a whole different baby. It really took a lot of the joy of parenting away. It felt like she was constantly miserable, and that it didnt matter what I did. That kind of fussiness can really drain a person! I hope Jack stops teething and gets less frustrated about the lack of walking and whatnot soon. 
Thats so great you can go to your sisters Christmas party as a family this year! Im so happy for you that you finally have your husband back. 

Apple - Thanks. Oh, btw, I forgot to reply to you but I made shortbread cookies as well as brown sugar pecan cookies.
Sorry youre kicking yourself about inviting your ohs family over for Boxing Day. Hopefully it ends up better than you expect. 

AFM - I am starting to seriously dread Christmas with DHs family. His brother and his wife are insisting on having everyone over to their acreage for 3 days/2 nights (they originally wanted 3 nights! EEK). Ive already been beyond dreading it for months because overnights dont really work for us with Violet. Keep in mind that putting Violet to bed involves just holding her and having her attached to my boob for the entire evening still. I do NOT want to hang out all evening with all the in-laws with a nursing cover on while Violet sleeps on me. Not only that, but I feel like everyone will be judging me and giving me unsolicited advice about how I have given her bad habits and need to sleep train her. I know Im going to be an anxious wreck. Not only that, but they have older kids so they have NO baby gates (and we cant bring ours because it is the type that you actually install into the wall). So, I have an extremely active crawling baby and I am going to literally have to follow her around every second of the day for 2.5 days so that she doesnt fall down the stairs and kill herself. To make things worse, they also have a CAT so I have to worry about Violet going after it and getting scratched. Also, Violet is very much INTO everything, and she spends her entire day pulling books and movies off the shelves, alternating with pulling any cord she can find and knocking over our lamp. And thats in our BABY PROOFED house. In a non- baby proofed house with nice things and whatnot, its going to be AWFUL trying to keep her away from things 24/7! So, to say I am stressed about it is an understatement! Id like to just go home for the nights, but DHs family is the type who will resent us for not staying there and participating with the family, and they will think we are selfish and entitled and that this is inconvenient for them too...except their YOUNGEST child is nearly 5, so they are just completely out of this difficult phase!
Sorry... just needed to rant to someone. I wanted to talk to DH, but he is mad at me because I snapped at him when he announced he was going to go on yet ANOTHER random guys trip in the spring (he has already announced two other guys trips for 2018...how indulgent can he get)!?


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I think we replied at the same time. Dont worry, I still hold Violet for all her naps as well. I hope L will give that up by April for sure. My guess is that it will start to get easier once shes a year, although one can never predict. I know my dd1 started to be able to be put down for naps by about 13 months. I actually couldnt PUT her down, but I would get her to sleep on a mattress and then slip away and shed stay asleep. :) I hope something works out with L soon! Cant believe youll have a newborn to snuggle soon. 
Enjoy looking at Christmas lights with your DH! we are hoping to do that yet as well.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , Just a quick reply as just scanning through , will reply properly later, 

Lit/ can u take a travel cot? I took one when I went away with the boys last month and it was a god send. I took a bag full of Os toys and he would sit in there happily even if it was just the odd 10 mins it gave be time to get a coffee x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I could, but Violet is very busy and likes to explore EVERYWHERE all the time. Might keep her busy for really short periods, though. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Apple111

Lit/

No I think Id be a bit pissed also if my oh had 3 guys trips arranged, especially when girls so young. It would be loverly for us to have 3 girls trips ! but I know myself i personally wouldnt leave the boys. Dont get me wrong, I dont have an issue with him doing stuff or going places with friends but Id have to be happy that we had our family trips planned especially if his trips were for a few days at a time. Maybe make time If h can fit done girl days so u can get a break too.. I was only chatting to a Mum at school this week about a similar thing as her dh buggered off for day to watch goitvakk match on his mums tv and she was unwell with kids and had pms which didnt help &#9785;&#65039;His response when she nevtuoned it was I need some alone time ! Needless to say she needed her little vent at school ha x 

Cookies sound awesome by the way :) 

vroggers / glad L has settled a little with sleep this week .. wow ! a few whole night sleep through , I hope she does that for you when lo arrives !! Even just a couple of nights :) I get it takes u a while to catch up yourself though , especially being pregnant x hope u get some time and feel rested soon. 

Ali/ I know I replied to you in an earlier comment but sorry hon I was trying to fit in and reply to everyone so just noticed I didnt mention your FIL. Really sorry to hear he is so unwell. Im sure your poor dh is all over the place :( . You have so much on at the min with your additional house guests and what not on top. Hope u get a little rest yourself. Im sure your house will be full of fun and very busy on Christmas morning with all those little bodies running round x I hope u r getting help prepping Christmas lunch if its you that is doing it for everyone .. hope u r not working hon x 

Ally /slammer hope u r having nice weekend :) 
Hope other ladies are well x

Well, My poor baby has a bad cough and feeling very sorry for himself really chesty &#9785;&#65039;.. hopefully pick up soon . Its his Christmas party for him and ds at nursery tonight, not sure we are going to make it.. I hope we can they really make a lot of effort for kids and I know Santa will be there &#9785;&#65039;. Maybe make an hr or so..

We went to oh sisters yesterday, not been for really long time but I suggested to oh we make an effort as two wrongs dont make a right as they havnt come to us either. Its nothing personal to them there has just been a lot of family stuff last few years with them losing a sibling to suicide :( Im really glad I suggested it, it went really well and surprisingly natural which I didnt expect as Ive always felt a bit awkward in the past. 

His sister always used to find a way of bringing my oh ex into conversation which I used to find really annoying. When we first got together she even suggested asking her to come to a family do at Christmas where they basically all fit in a small front room, I just didnt feel my feelings were being considered . She is bloody re married ha..why would she want to spend Boxing Day with her ex who she hardly spoke to and his new partner.. I dont know ?&#128547;..Im not the clingy of jealous type at all but when ever she had been in same room as me prior to that she had blanked me and made it obvious in front of oh children who were teenagers which I felt was unfair as I made an effort for their sake. Anyway that little vent over haha.... we had a nice morning so that was good for oh. My ds and his little cousin who are both 4 had a crazy time all excited, they were soooo noisy but that made it more normal.. I know its harsh to say but it was kind of a sign that life goes on and I think I got a sense of that from oh family, it was first time some of them had even seen O and he is nearly one and of course he stole the show as he is so adorable and a little character x 

Well after nice morning I had a bit of an eventful evening. I got very unwell with stomach cramps and feeling sick. Honestly, within 10 mins of being fine one min to feeling slightly sick I had horrendous sickness and running to loo with bowels and then there was blood in my sick which totally freaked me out as I was aware my gall bladder was really hurting, oh called an ambulance, was very cool and in control the whole time kept boys upstairs and called my mum to come. Ambulance was here in 3 minutes ! as was round corner.. all my obs were ok. I was just shook up and bit out of it. The only thing Id eaten was a sausage an hour before and just bits through day &#128547;which I maybe shouldnt have so not sure if it was my gall bladder reacting to that or some minor bug but I was ok an hour after, they said blood was prob from my throat and I just needed to keep an eye on myself and wait for consultant appt after Christmas &#128547; so spent night on couch &#128547;.. what a drama .,

Although horrible at the time as i honestly felt I was going to pass out there was a funny side as I was txting my friend having a catch up as i started to feel ill and I said I felt a bit sick so id get off, then txt her back 90 mins later and explained that in that time Id been really ill in minutes, had an ambulance and now in couch with a quilt ! After her initial shock and worry about me her friendly advice was to stay away from all kind of sausages for the rest of the night !! Ha .. thats a friend that can turn something slightly bonkers into some innuendo lol x


----------



## slammerkin

Vrogers - I hope things go well with getting L into the crib eventually. You could also try a floor bed. I only used a crib with DD for a few months and not at all with Jack. We moved him (Ok, him AND me) into his room with a mattress on the floor a couple weeks ago. It's what we did with DD too.

That's cute that L felt the baby!

Literati - I feel for you with Violet nursing all night! God, that's so rough. Jack's still being a fusspot too and it's getting really old.

Ugh, Christmas with your DH's family sounds like it's gonna be a trial. I don't understand when families are so demanding and don't understand the difficulties of having little ones. I am thankful my family is not like that - though I do sometimes wish my family gave more of a shit about seeing us!

Three guys trips for your DH makes me go :O. Wow.

Apple - Sorry little man had a cough! It's the worst when they're sick.

That's crazy about your OH's sister bringing up his ex all the time. Weird. But glad the visit went well this time!

What a scary thing with getting sick and having blood with it too! I hope you are OK.

AFM - Well, our weekend of events went "to pot" (as Apple might say ;) ). The timing of leaving for my sister's holiday party on Saturday was bad, with Jack nowhere near a nap, and an hour and 40 minute drive in front of us. He was ok for maybe half an hour and then just lost it. We were in stop and go traffic, and he wouldn't calm down and I was about to lose my damn mind. We were probably 30+ mins from my sisters when we called it quits. We were on the highway and I knew there was a mall not far off the nearest exit, so we bailed, went to the mall, got McDonalds in the food court. By the time we finished eating Jack was ready to sleep so we just got back in the car and drove an hour and 20 minutes home. :( Thankfully he slept nearly an hour and was ok being entertained with toys the rest of the time. DD had a DVD going both ways so she was good. Thankfully she didn't take the news of not getting to see her cousins badly (Ok, she really only cares about one of them). She enjoyed getting McDonalds, lol. So, like, 4 hours after leaving we were back home after a pointless excursion. What a waste of time. But by the time we would have finally got to my sister's house Jack would have been super pissed and needing a nap, and I just didn't see the point of going on like that. Maybe next year we can try again. :(

Then sunday I took DD to the mall and when I came home DH said Jack had been fussy the whole time, so he ended up going alone with DD to the Customer Appreciation Day with DD and I stayed home with Jack. He needs to pop these teeth, or whatever the hell is bothering him! Seriously, DD was never bothered by teething at all!

Not much else going on. I bought myself a few presents at the mall. A necklace, and some PJs. :)


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies, havent been on in days. Catching up now.

lit- how was ur playdate?
The trip with in laws sounds like a nightmare! I hope u can get out of it?? It just sounds like its going to cause u too much anxiety, and worry about V. Could u just say V is ill or something? if u do have to go, travel cot would be a good idea, and with so many folk around, you'd have extra help with V which might make the trip easier?
I can't believe ur dh has planned so many trips! I agree with apple, make sure u get some time in for urself and family trip too. My dh never does any trips or anything with his friends, i dont think he'd dare haha. He know it'd annoy me. 


apple- yes he has a lion onsie for this birthday! its so cute! hope it fits haha. Great that u can go back to work phased, and reduced your hours. 
Glad the trip to oh's sister went well but so weird about her bringing up oh's ex/ Such an odd thing to do. Past is past!
so sorry about your eventful evening, but glad u are all aright and obs are all ok. Funny how ur friend bought in the innuendo haha. 

vrogers- sorry about the restless nights with V. Funny hows she bothered by baby kicking- its so cute though. Her little sister is already annoying her haha. The tradition with ur dh sounds v cute!

slammer- sorry about Jack, hope the fussiness ends soon! That sounds like a nightmare, travelling all that way and then back. I don't blame u though, its probably just better to get back to home comforts. Hopefully next year! Maybe boys find teething harder? haha. Isa definitely gets fussy and whiny when teeth are coming.

afm- I really don't have anything interesting to report- i am so boring. 7 days till Isa's birthday!! at the weekend we took him to toys r us and bought him some birthday gifts. The one thing he really wanted was a fake broom lol, so got him that and he loves it. he plays with it lots, and holds it and crawls around. Little weirdo.
Looking forward to his birthday and his party next week and then going away for new year. 
i've got a bit of a sore throat just now, but nothing major. 
Have had a few rough nights with isa, but other nights hes been very settled- but that seems to be the general way for Isa. nothing consistent with him.
Some days hes only having one nap, other days two, think hes transitioning to 1. Any other babies on 1 nap already?

oh yeah forgot to say, I had a playdate last week with an old friend. It was lovely, but my friend is absolutely nuts. She was saying how she loved her labour (she had it completely natural) and wants to have lots and lots of kids, and is trying for her second already and can't wait to leave her job and just be a houswife. I think im complete opposite haha. I want to work a bit and i might one day have one more baby but nowhere near ready for another one yet haha.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - haha, thats funny about your friend being opposite of you. Everyone has their own timelines and whatnot. Your point of view is just as valid! Glad you had a nice play date.
Violet is almost down to one nap, so youre not alone. She is still at 2 naps, but she has the odd day here and there where she only has one, so the transition is somewhat near. I know my dd1 transitioned to 1 nap as soon as she turned 11 months, so its not unheard of! 

Slammer - Thanks for the sympathy re:sleep. How is Jack doing with mattress on the floor? Has this helped with his sleep? 
That is really frustrating about driving such a long way to go to your sisters party but then having to give up because of Jack traveling so terribly. Argh! I find it very hard to do social gatherings/holiday parties/traveling and whatnot with a baby! So hard to fit things in within a babys nap schedule. 
I hope Jack gets over this fussy phase soon! Violet is also way more bothered by teething during the day than dd1 was (but less so at night - dd1 was a nightmare at night)! 

Apple - wow, that was quite the health scare with you vomiting blood! I dont blame you for calling the ambulance with all thats going on with your gall bladder. Im glad it turned out to be nothing too serious. 

AFM - still stressed about Christmas with the in-laws, but we are now borrowing a baby gate from someone for while were there, so I at least wont have to worry about Violet falling to her death! What a relief. 
Yesterday was nice. DH was off to watch the girls in the morning while I went to physio. We then picked up groceries and had lunch together before he went back to work. In the afternoon, I headed over to my moms with the girls and we did some Christmas baking together! It went surprisingly well and it was good to have an extra set of hands so we could alternate someone holding Violet while the other one did the mixing or whatever. :)
I think I am overdoing it on the baking, though, as I am feeling pretty lumpy at the moment! Haha.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- makes me feel better that Im not the only one who still has to hold my almost one year old for naps! It feels like family/friends judge me when I have to plan around her naps because she doesnt nap on the go or in her crib. 
Ugh 2-3 nights, thats quite demanding especially of someone with a baby! Is there any way you could stay home with V and just visit during the day time when its better for you, or would that not work out? Unsolicited advice is the worst, I dont blame you for not wanting to go. (Just read your other reply, at least you guys have a baby gate and can hopefully keep the cat away! That solves one issue!)
What the heck to dh planning 3 trips! I would be snappy too. 

Apple- that is sweet of you to reach out to oh sister! Hopefully she gets over oh ex, thats in the past and disrespectful to you and your family. 
Oh no Im sorry you got so sick, that would be scary! I hope youre feeling better now and that it doesnt happen again. 
Your friends reply about the sausage made me laugh, sounds like something my bff would say! 

Slammer- Im sorry going to your sisters didnt work out! It really does suck to plan around naps and sucks even more when it messes up plans. Thats good dd took it so well! 
Ive been wanting to try a floor bed actually! I thought about doing that when L is just under 2 and this baby will be about 6 months and could take the crib. Im not sure if that would be too late for L to get used to, though? Ive heard good things about floor beds. 

Ally- whoa, I cant believe Isa will be 1 in less than a week now! Doesnt feel like almost a year ago that you were telling us about his birth. I hope you guys have fun at his party! He sounds so cute with the play broom. 

Afm- L woke up screaming around 12:30 last night. She has been doing this off and on for awhile and we always assume its teething, but dh noticed during a scream fest this past weekend that her reflux seemed to be bothering her. Shes been off her meds for quite awhile now, and I feel terrible because this whole time we could have been helping her with her med. Last night was the worst night weve had since she was a newborn, we didnt get her back to sleep until after 3am when dh finally thought to give her the med. weve decided to do it every other night to start, and Ill bring it up with her doctor at her appointment in a couple weeks. Hopefully she goes back to sleeping mostly well! 
We did attempt looking at Christmas lights last weekend, it was bad timing because L needed to eat and she just yelled the whole time (she does this AHHHHHHHHH almost every car ride and even randomly throughout the day at home, its annoying either way but worse in the car). 
Im not really sure if any family is coming over for Christmas, my dad and his wife will be out of town and dhs mom hosts at her house all day. Dh is taking all of next week off, I could cry Im so thankful.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies :) 

Prob quick reply , O just fallen asleep but dont know how long for he is still really unsettled &#9785;&#65039;

Vroggers/ sorry L hasnt been good poor baby. It must have been so upsetting for you. Hope the meds help her now, u must be tired hon x 
I wonder if she will go down for naps when she starts toddling about. My friend has to hold her little one all the time. I must admit O has his moments but has been very similar himself recently. Thankfully, he has started to settle for oh a little at night but he puts up a fight initially. 

Ally/ 2days to birthdays :) can u believe our little ones are turning one?! Crazy isnt it. How far off walking is Isa now ? The fun really starts then haha .. so cute though :) I didnt realise you were actually going away over New Year. I thought it was after. That will be loverly. Glad u had a nice time on your play date. Your friend sounds really nice :) 

Slammer / sorry u had to turn back from your sisters. Hope jack is ok x such hard work at times isnt it&#128547;.. hope all well otherwise. Your dd sounds a little sweetly, sure she is really excited this year :) x 

Lit/ how are you feeling about the trip now ? I know I commented to Vroggers but did u notice if your dd started to nap better once she was walking and more independent ? Hope you get some rest yourself hon over the Christmas period, sounds like it might be a bit full on.. you are such a trooper nursing like like you are and slammer pumping at work ! X 

Ali hope u r well hon x Hope all other ladies are ok x 

Well my little man is still full of cough and cold .. so annoying and feel horrible saying this as its not about me at all but Im so shattered, Ive been sleeping on the couch propped up with O five nights this week, its just easier, especially when oh is working in the morning, and O settles so much better sat up sleeping in my arms. Means Im not getting much sleep though..think we are all ready for Christmas now, oh still working but looking forward to the day with my mum and my boys x Ds my 4yr old is super excited to the point of driving us bonkers haha.. 

Oh was getting him going tonight with a bell from the Christmas tree, saying Santa was having a practice run ha x 

Well going to try and chill now , got O to sleep in his pram sat up so going to try and get some wrapping done ! X I think Im done then buy more ! Ha x


----------



## Apple111

Merry Christmas to all and babies xx 

Happy birthday Isa !! Xx &#127874;&#127874;


----------



## Ally2015

Apple- thanks! 
Merry xmas to all ladies and babies
Will need to read and catch up tomorrow, have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Merry Christmas, everyone! Hope youre all having a lovely day! 


VRogers - youre definitely not the only one! I understand about feeling judged by family and friends. I worried about it a lot more with dd1, but still do to an extent with Vi. It is stressful when most people cant relate to your nap situation and so you feel weird and misunderstood. 

Apple - I dont know if she started sleeping better for naps immediately after walking (she walked at 9 months), but once she was a year it was like she grew up a bit and went down for naps much more easily.


----------



## vrogers

Merry Christmas ladies and babies who celebrate, and happy birthday to Isa!! Will be on later to catch up and update! &#127876;


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww happy birthday baby isa!!! 

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry I forgot to say Happy Birthday to Isa as well!


----------



## Apple111

Hope all u ladies and babies had a loverly time.. Ill be on soon to catch up properly xx


----------



## AliJo

Happy Birthday Isa!! (Belated) Can't believe our babies are turning one!!!! 

Hope everyone enjoyed Christmas. It's been crazy over here. Christmas went well, but with the two extra boys it was a bit of a bitter sweet situation. I wanted to hog the day with my two boys and watch them play with their toys and have fun. It didn't go that way. Lots of fighting over toys. I'm super glad I can provide a place for my nephews and they got to enjoy Christmas, but I do want my home back. They can all play well, but yeah.. O is starting to act out more and I just down right hate it. He never did before in the ways he is now. 

So.. I've been playing with the idea of TTC once my cycle comes back. I don't know why but it is stuck in my head and won't diminish. Hubs is okay with it. I'm pretty sure he would be okay with it even if baby was a newborn, though. :dohh: He just lets me making choices sometimes and goes with the flow which can be irritating because then I feel like I need to be the adult and really weigh the options. I may just NTNP. We don't get much of a chance anyways. We've kind of been doing that anyways since I'm not on BC and my cycles can't be tracked. I even got ovulation strips to try and it's just always the same. Pretty sure my cycle is trying to come back but keeps being suppressed.

What is everyone doing for birthday parties? I work both the weekend before and after T's so it'll be later. We will do cake on his birthday, though. 

Anyways. I better go get something to eat and get to sleep. Work tomorrow.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just got a bit of a break so see how I get on ha b4 Im disturbed ! .

Lit/ wow walking at 9 Months ! Bet that kept you in your feet ha x 

Ali/ sounds like you did a grand job at Christmas. I can I derstand u wanting to watch your own boys play with their toys. We had a cousin same age as ds and they argued all the time, then screamed and shouted they next minute were hugging saying they were best friends ! Lol.. its such a loverly thing u r doing for your brother x 

Vroggers hope you are feeling ok hon x 

Froggy, nice to hear from u, merry Christmas hon x 

Ally/ hope Isa had a fab day !! Whens the party again ? X 

Slammer hope u are well hon and had a fab time x 

Hope all other ladies well, sorry if Ive missed anyone x 

Christmas Day was good, oh worked but to be honest it was nice to have my four boys to myself. We had a loverly dinner at my mums, she made so much effort. Unfortunately my sister in law was poorly with s&d so her and my bro and nephew didnt end up coming which was a bit of a dampener as mum made so much effforr but it couldnt be helped. Thankfully she is picking up now. I went round and dropped off gifts ect. 

O was a little star, really got into it. Opening all his things bless him. Ds just basically freaked out ha , so excited but then so tired , then grumpy and he is only just starting to calm down ha .. they got so much stuff! I honestly dont know where Im going to put it. My elder boys had a good time and were very spoilt :) 
I did a little buffet Christmas eve, was so excited this year putting his plate out lol.. as I said before we went to mums for lunch and then oh son came round in the evening.. Boxing Day I had oh parents and children round, I made loads of food and we are eating left overs today ! Today we have had a day just me , oh and two youngest today which has been nice. We went for a walk to some woodlands, a park and to this big hall, nice to get some fresh air. Ive got a joint of beef for tomorrow so cooked that today to save time. 
Had a nice night eventually last night when everyone left, managed to get kids settled early which was a treat. We ended up with a bottle of wine and watched a film .. lol ended up watching fifty shades of grey as we have had it recorded for months ha... we ended up laughing at it. Its not what we expected ! Bit like what u would expect from pound land porn shop .. oh has been calling himself me grey all day haha ..so I added the more like mr grey hair almost! 

Not looking forward to going back to work next week ! Mat leave officially finished on Christmas Day :(


----------



## vrogers

Ali- Im sorry christmas didnt go how you hoped! It makes sense that O would be acting out more with such a big change, but Im sure that doesnt make it any easier for you. 
Ttc plan is exciting!! I didnt officially get a period (just random spotting) and ended up pregnant so apparently its a thing haha. 
For Ls birthday dh and I decided to just have it be us 3. I got her a little shirt from target that says happy birthday and will take some pictures and let her have some cake (although Ive toyed with the idea of making a healthier version so its not too much at once), so nothing too big. Will you guys be having a birthday party with friends/family, and any theme? I may not like doing parties myself but I like hearing about first birthdays! 

Apple- your mum sounds sweet! Its nice you were able to spend time with her and your boys alone. 
I laughed at the mr. Grey comments you and oh made to each other, you guys sound fun! 
Glad you had a nice few days of holidays and yummy food! 
Im sorry about mat leave ending, I hope its a smooth transition for everyone. 

Afm- we had a nice Christmas with us 3 at home. We took L to target a few weeks ago and I let her pick an ornament (that she immediately stuck in her mouth) and she chose this little snow monster character, we assume from some kids movie. So dh went back to target and found a pillow/stuffed animal of the same character, and I put it in a bag with some tissue paper to open on Christmas morning. Then we watched the grinch and Charlie Brown Christmas while L played with her toys. 
Christmas Eve, we had to call the cops on our neighbors. Fireworks are illegal where we live (although nobody follows that rule on New Years and July 4th) and our neighbors accross the street sat outside with a bonfire drinking (didnt care), smoking (didnt care) and shooting off the loudest fireworks Ive ever heard. They went into the street, essentially right outside Ls window where she was sound asleep and set them off. She woke and fussed, so dh immediately called the cops. They sent someone, and just as he rounded the corner the guys in the street set some off, so the cop knew right where to go. Thankfully they obviously stopped after that. 
I am NOT looking forward to New Years! I feel like it will be even worse than July 4th was because people will set them off until well after midnight. We do have a white noise machine in Ls room but some fireworks can be so loud, its obnoxious and I have come to despise them since having a baby. 
Anyway, enough about explosives! 
Dh has been off work this week which is a huge treat, and then Tuesday of next week we go to Texas (about a 4 hour trip) for his work trip. Wednesday through Friday he has a class, so we will be in a hotel with L. Im hoping she sleeps okay and I can find some ways to entertain her during the day! 
I had an appointment with my ob yesterday, but of course nothing exciting, just did pee check, bp check and they listened to baby heartbeat. Next appt is the glucose test and then Im seen every 2 weeks! I am blown away how fast its all going this time, its scary! 
I think thats all thats new, cant believe L will be one in less than 2 weeks! Others have asked too, but is anyone planning anything for first birthday?


----------



## Ally2015

Hi guys! 
Hope u all had a lovely christmas. 
Thanks for all the birthday wishes!!

Isa had a great time and was very spoilt with lots of gifts and presents. 

Ali- sorry your christmas didn't quite go to plan and that O is playing up. Did you have a nice dinner? any update on when they will look for jobs and could possible move out?
i can't believe you are thinking about ttc haha! crazy woman. 

apple= sounds like you have had a lovely indulgent xmas period and i'm so glad. how is ur pains? are you feeling ok? Not watched 50 shades but i can imagine it's a bit tacky and cringey haha. Isa's party was yesterday, will update at end and put some pics up too

vrogers- sorry about all the fireworks! glad the neighbours stopped after cops came though. Your xmas sounded lovely. Glad your hosp appt went well and all is going well. You sound like your just flying through the pregnancy and doing so well.

afm- I can't believe my baby is 1!!!Xmas day was just chilled, he opened presents, and we had a nice meal. Yesterday we had his birthday party. My parents went to a lot of effort, lots of food, parents ordered an amazing cake for him and he just got lots of gifts from my friends and from family. Dont know where to put everything lol.
It was an animal themed party so some were dressed up. Isa was a wee lion, great onesie but he did get too got and bothered it in though so the mane and wee paws went off haha. It was a lovely day, tiring though isa was shattered and asleep earlier than normal.

I've added some pics, one is isa with my cousin, the cake and then me, dh and isa :)
On sunday we are away to lake district for new year, all busy busy busy here.
 



Attached Files:







26165174_10159804673960247_8941513643999219632_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8









25994869_10159804674545247_5850627625379409261_n.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 9









26169124_10159804673935247_8212375758243938560_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## vrogers

Ally- omg look at him!! Your family is adorable. And that cake looks delicious. It sounds like he had a great party and everything went well!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Aw how adorable! I don't even want to think how my baby is almost 1! I know I'm crazy. T is a handful wi5h his attitude so you would think I would want to wait lol. 

They will probably be here awhile. I expect until spring or summer. They have never been on their own so I know it won't be easy to get them there. I'm trying to be supportive, but not too easy on them. It's hard for me to not say "Get your shit together. You are both adults and have CHILDREN to take care of so stop being childish" I'm doing it for those boys and not them. The kids don't need to suffer because of them. 

Vrogers - Well if I could hit ovulation before AF came I would probably try with my current mindset lol. It's just unpredictable and good chance it won't be back for awhile the way T keeps nursing. 

I'm probably going to do small. Last time I had people over it was a disaster. No one helped with the party. As much as I want to celebrate his big "1" I don't feel anyone is excited about it enough for me to waste time for them to be half assed involved. I'm a bit bitter lately lol. 

Glad baby is doing well! Have you guys been thinking about names?

Apple - I would say sorry your maternity leave is over but I almost forgot what was one at this point haha 
Does suck, though. 

AFM - Not too much going on. Well other than everyone but I has had the stomach flu. I have to work the next two days so I suspect that is when it will hit me. T has been super sleepy with it. Took 3 naps yesterday. He's down to 1 generally. O threw up 17 times with it. He's feeling better, though. 

T is doing well over all. His walking is getting so good. He turns around without falling now. He even tried to walk backwards which was funny. Didn't make it but one of two steps. 

I really need to start exercising. My body feels so crappy. Bleh.


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ glad the hospital appointment went ok. Time does seem to be going so quickly. Your Christmas sounded really nice :) 
Sorry to hear about the trouble with the neighbours. Thats no fun &#128547;, I would have been really annoyed. 

Ally / wow love the cake ! And gorgeous little family pic. You look like you are having good fun :) glad it went so well for little fella and that lion suit lol .. well thats just fab! Haha. Hope your little trip goes well if you dont get on again before new year x I ordered Ollies cake yesterday, not sure to have animals or trains :) Im just doing a little tea party for family x 

Ali / it is a difficult situation you are in. Glad you're managing it though and respect for keeping your cool regarding not working ect X hope something gets sorted soon. Do your boys get on with his children ? 
I do feel it more I think about going back to work this time then ever before. I think its because I know O is my last baby and it seems a bit final. I went back a lot earlier with my other 3 but this time I wanted to take as long as possible with being my last. I was gutted for u mummys that had to go back ages ago.. Ive done it, its shit. 
O is also really unsettled in nursery. Ive been weaning him in since October but he just doesnt seem to be settling. Im now thinking that maybe I should have just left him for longer days and he might have got used to it better. Suppose its like taking off a plaster, take it off quick and its over quicker but doing slowly it hurts for longer. There are babies there that started after him and they seem settled. I feel really guilty. Suppose sometimes all u can as a mummy is try and it doesnt always work out. :( I just keep thinking ds was the same for a while but now loves it when he goes. 
TTC again , exciting stuff, :) x


Lit/ slammer/ froggy/ hope u are well ladies x 

Well I actually started this post yesterday and keep having to copy and save it ha ! 
My little fella has been really constipated again today , Im sure he must go tonight he has had so much stuff to help him now :( an aged to help him pass some tonight.,

Ds has been driving us bonkers this week, so excited but so cute at the same time . We have had the full school nativity after our several times a day and singing full blast haha., 

Well happy new year ladies its 11.30pm here so not long to go. Hope 2018 is a good one for u all x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - I am really sorry you have to start work this week (or next?). I feel you - I am 3 weeks away from going back, and dreading it like crazy! :( It is so hard to leave them, no matter how much time youve had off. I still think 1 is very young for them to be without their mommies! I am sorry O still hasnt adjusted really to nursery with you putting him in early. Please dont beat yourself up. Youve done all you could to get him used to it and make for a smooth transition for him. Youre an amazing mommy! 

Ali - wow, TTC already when your cycles back? Thats a bit crazy, but I almost get it. I have been completely baby crazy since Violet was born. I would probably start TTC this coming fall, but now I have been figuring out the finances and realized we should probably have at least a 3-yr gap so we can pay off more debt first. So, April 2019? It will be really hard to wait that long. 
So sorry you didnt get to have Christmas with just your immediate family. It would be hard letting another family in like that. Youre amazing! 

VRogers - thanks for the update! Glad baby is doing well. Sounds like a nice Christmas for you! 

Ally - wow, cant believe Isa is 1! Loved the pics. Thanks for sharing. Cute little family! Looks like you went all out with cake and decor! Great job! 

AFM - I had a great Christmas. It was busy but nice! The overnights with my in laws actually went pretty well. There were some uncomfortable moments for me, but for the most part it went great and no one said anything judgmental. 

Havent planned Violets birthday yet but will probably celebrate the actual day since it is a Saturday. It will likely be just family and maybe ONE other couple with 2 kids our girls age. We will do a large cupcake for Vi for her smash cake. Thats as far as Ive gotten. 

Happy New Year to all! 2017 was a great one but definitely a lot of challenges for me with transitioning to 2. So thankful to have spent it at home with my girls! Our NYE was the lamest ever as DH had a migraine all day and we had to cancel a retirement celebration for my mom (for other reasons as well). Oh well!


----------



## Ally2015

Thanks everyone for the lovely birthday messages for Isa. Happy new year to all you and hope 2018 is a good one, full of good health, love and wealth!

ali- how u all feeling now? better i hope. 

apple- hope Ollie and his constipation gets better soon.

lit- i agree, i feel 1 is too young to be leaving them! what will be ur plan for childcare when u go back to work? so glad the overnights at ur in laws went better than expected! love how u and ali are thinking about ttc number 3's! i still cannot imagine being ready for that anytime soon haha! am i normal?! 

we had a lovely NYE down south in the Lake district. Stayed in a little wooden lodge and it was cosy and warm, and very picturesque. Next day we went to a safari park and it was so much fun. DH and I definitely enjoyed it more than Isa haha. Back home now, and back to normal!


----------



## Apple111

Lit / glad the stay with the in laws went ok and u had a nice Christmas. Sorry new year wasnt the best..hope dh now ok. Thanks for the comments hon, means a lot. My stomach is honestly sick with the thought of leaving him. I know he will settle eventually. He is such a mummies boy :) x 

Ally/ youre little cottage stay sounded loverly:) glad u had a good time at the safary park. Which one did u go to ? Im trying to plan some little trips in advance so might check it out with my boys. We have been south lakes but that was years ago. 

Vroggers/ hope your neighbours behaved NYE !! X 

Well our new year was quiet, just me and oh sat up. Teenager was out cane in just after. Thankfully not drunk ! Ha.. 

Mr and oh just watched tv n chilled really, had a bit of a laugh. Raised a glass at midnight, very thankful for many things in 2017, with O arriving but hoped for less stressful 2018 and main thing we did a toast to was O having a poo by morning haha !

On that subject I have booked O into dr for this morning for this so hopefully get sorted. 

Well, Im just enjoying my last day b4 work tomorrow. Thankfully boys are at my mums so I wont be worrying about O just yet. Just taking the decs down with ds. Trying to get it as organised as poss so easy to get out again next yr ha .. 

Ive has a few heated discussions with my teenager over last few days , not very motivated. Needs his butt kicking, his dad not very helpful. Quick to give me advice but doesnt really step up himself. Quite annoying &#128547;

On brighter note O is 1 onthe 13th , think I mentioned Im doing a little tea party for him. Wanting to keep it small really. I was looking at decorations for him and saw some twinkle little star ones which I thought was quite cute. Not sure if to invite oh brother and sister. We have his parents and older children coming and we only saw his siblings for first time in a year at Christmas. I just feel it all falls on me but as my brother and wife are coming Im feeling should I be inviting them for oh, we are very close to my bro and sister in law and see them every week.Ill have a think about that one. ! &#128547;

Weather awful here rain and high wind , wish it would clear up !! We are right by the sea so might go a drive and watch the waves as its high tide today, ds loves watching them and at least it gets us out for a run even if we stay in car x 

Hope other ladies ok, 

Have nice day ladies x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , little quiet on here. Hope u r all well x 

Well first day went ok. Was a little strange as someone else was sat in my usual desk so I had to kind of hot desk but there is worse things I suppose. Just been there 5 years so felt a bit odd. Nice to be around my old colleagues again. Ive got leave to take before April so Ive arranged it that I take every Tuesday off which is nice, gives me bit more time with O. 

O went ok at the dr. Got medication to help moves bowels along and he has been last two days so &#129310; Ive also made him some prune and pear jam and started giving him that on finger toast. 

He has started standing by himself and letting go of things so free standing, just for a few seconds but looks cute :) 

The lady that was making Os birthday cake has had to let me down. His birthday is next weekend so Ive decided to get creative and give it a go ! 

Thats its really for me :) 

Hope u all have good day x


----------



## Ally2015

apple- glad first day went ok, and that you can take some leave and have more time with O. What kind of cake will u make? i made a simple chocolate one the other week, using jamie oliver recipe. Was pretty wasy to follow and turned out lovely. 
we have a lot of rain and windy weather too.

afm- dh's nana passed away twp days ago, she was really old, and we knew it was coming. Anyway, dh has gone down south(about a 6 hour drive) to see his parents. He hasn't seen his brother in 2 years either and is going to surprise him by visiting his house. Really weird him being gone, he'll be back on sunday, only 2 nights, but i've never had a night alone with Isa haha. 
Its to tiring and long for us to go with Isa too, so thought best DH go on his own. 
Hope all ladies are ok. Whose birthday is next???


----------



## Ally2015

just realised, ali's baby T was 1 on the 2nd! i dunno if i missed it, but happy belated birthday baby boy!!


----------



## Apple111

Yay happy birthday baby T xx &#127874;, Ill have to go to page one to keep up with birthdays x hope u had loverly day with little man Ali x 

Ally/ bless u on your own ! Its weird isnt it but I can understand your reasons for staying home. Sorry to hear about your news. Even if expected its still still sad. Hope your dh visit goes well with his brother x 

Ive been looking at different cake ideas on the net and I think i might try and do a number 1. Id love to do a bigger one but scared Ill make a mess of it lol.. Ive bought 2 rectangle cake tins today. Online they seem to just cut it out from a template. I think Ill be ok with that bit Im just rubbish at piping icing haha.. Ive seen a nice rainbow one though using smarties so if I mess up O will be getting a rainbow cake ha .. covered in smarties or m & ms x Ill check out the Jamie Oliver recipes :) thanks. 

Lit / Im ashamed to say I had to google  smash cake  haha. Then realised Im dumb ha.. Ive seen loads of video clips but didnt know it was called that. Ive never done with any of my boys. I actually have a cake mound that my boys bought me one year for Christmas of a giant cupcake. Still in box unused, I might give it a go ha x


----------



## froggyfrog

Ali-Happy birthday T!! What did you guys end up doing? You are such a good person to be putting those boys first and helping out youre brother. Is she still not looking for a job? Maybe instead of bluntly telling them to grow up, you could sit down and make a budget out. Like estimate how much they would bring in with a minimum wage job and go over what rent and exit would cost and see if that gets your point across. Just put it as I want is all to sit down and we will help you plan a budget Im sorry Christmas wasnt what you hoped for. It really sucks that youre in this situation, but youre boys will see how you help out family and maybe that will impact them to help people out too! 

Ally, the party looks like it was so cute and fun! You did a great job! Did isa receive a lot of gifts? Gage got so much from Christmas, that Im nervous about having room for bday gifts. Sorry to hear about dhs nana, I hope the two days fly by for you. My dh has to go out of town to man another job for a few days a couple of months ago and it was extremely strange. I got a bottle of wine and watched trashy reality shows that I secretly live but dh hates lol. It was some nice alone time, even though I missed him.


----------



## Apple111

Hi froggy we must have posted at same time ! :) glad u had nice Christmas and that u r well x


----------



## Apple111

Just looking back, from regular mummies and ones that pop on when they can and little ones birthdays, 
baby Z was also one on the 1st happy birthday little man x hope u r well newbie x 

WDW little one soon and 
Midnight baby V :) x 
I think Vroggers / Baby L is next from our regulars , sorry if Im wrong x

All these babies growing so quickly x


----------



## froggyfrog

Apple- it sounds like your holiday went great. How nice that you will get off every Tuesday, that should help with the transisition! How are you feeling lately? You must post pics of the cake, i would be scared to tackle that. What theme will you go with? 

Lit- Im so happy that Christmas went better than expected. Doesnt it seem like the older we get, the lamer NYE gets? Its such a struggle to stay awake! The large cupcake sounds so cute! Im in awe of those with more than one kiddo, you all have done such an amazing job!! 

Vrogers- hope your neighbors were behaved on NYE, how rude are people? Its insane how inconsiderate people can be! What part of Texas did you travel to? Thats where Im from. Right now we are in Alabama. Im not looking forward to the drive to Texas for Gages bday!! Its so amazing to me how fast this pregnancy is going! Have yall thought of names yet?


----------



## Apple111

Froggy/ 
I was looking online and I saw some twinkle twinkle little star themed decorations that I thought was quite cute. Im only having a little tea party, saying that the numbers seem to be growing ! Ha x

Im not feeling too bad, since I now know my problem is gall bladder Ive been avoiding fat as much as I can and I can tell a difference, although I do think Im going to have to have it removed. Ive got a appt to discuss that on the 21nd&#128547;.. on positive Ive lost 4lb ha x


----------



## froggyfrog

Sorry about posting three times, Im on my phone and can only go to one page at a time! 
Afm, we are doing good. Just chugging along. Dh and I got fitbits, we got one for free from a mattress purchase and decided we wanted another one so I went and bought it yesterday. Its pretty cool and we started logging our food and stuff too. I have done the food logs before and the actually work because they make you accountable for what you eat. We are fixing to start working out too, but are trying to find the best schedule so we can take turns but not take up our whole evenings. We are getting ready to buy a new car too, so thats exciting! We both have really old vehicles, that run well but sometimes it seems like they wont for very long. So Im going to get one now and then dh will get one later on. Im probably going way overboard for Gages bday, but oh well! I have almost all of the decorations made/ordered! Its so exciting! Christmas was great, watching Gages face when he woke up and saw toys was priceless! He just grinned really big and sat on the floor staring and smiling before he crawled over to check everything out. Of course he lived opening presents too, but it took him awhile to understand that its mkte than ripping paper(which he loves to do) and there is actually a toy inside lol. NYE was ok. We watched tv and movies and I had too much wine! I joined a play group and that has been so much fun. Gage and I go to an event once or twice a week. We have met some nice people and gage loves to watch the other kids and thinks they are funny. He plays by himself but doesnt really play WITH someone yet. There are a couple of little girls that we seem to gravitate toward when we go, they are closest to his age than anyone else. A few weeks ago one of them was behind him giving him hugs, and the other was in front of him playing with his hair, and he was just in the middle smiling so big! I said uh-oh, I think Im in trouble!


----------



## froggyfrog

Twinkle twinkle sounds so cute! I have found some edible snowflakes on amazon, maybe they have stars too, that may help reduce the piping icing for you. Good job on the 4lbs down! The numbers grow fast dont they? I sent out 19 invites to Gages party, but it still is 50 people! Im hoping that people do the polite thing and rsvp so I can get the right amount of food/cake. I really dont want to have to deal with a bunch of left overs because Im prepared for so many but they dont all come!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- my cycles got so wonky after having L, i can see how it would be hard to plan another! 
Aw Im sorry nobody seems to care as much about his first bday party. I dont blame you for not wanting to do the work all yourself. 
Dh likes the name Elizabeth (which grew on me) and I like the middle name Jean, after my grandma(who passed in 2015) on my dads side. That is most likely what we will go with! 
Ugh I hope the stomach flu misses you! I cant believe T is such a good walker, L still doesnt really want to try other than cruising a little using the couch. 
Wow, didnt realize until the other ladies pointed out, happy belated birthday to baby T!! I hope whatever you were able to do, you guys had a fun time! 

Apple- glad you had a nice New Years! Im glad overall going back to work has been good and that you will be able to take off tuesdays! How are you feeling health-wise? I hope all the pains have been staying away! 
Are you using any particular recipe? I planned on making L a little cake as well, not sure which recipe to use! 

Literati- Im glad the overnight Christmas went okay! Im sure youre glad its over. 
Sounds similar to what we are doing party-size wise for L. 
Im sorry about the lame New Years! 

Ally- the safari park sounds so fun! I wish we had something like that where I live. 
Oh no, Im sorry to hear about dhs nana. Its good hes able to be with family, but I havent had to do nights alone with L yet so I imagine that is tough! 

Froggy- I think I remember you mentioning being from Texas awhile back, we went to Dallas (Lewisville, more specifically). I had family that lived in Houston for awhile, although they recently moved to Florida. Do you like living in Alabama, or do you miss Texas? 
Dh likes the name Elizabeth for whatever reason (which has actually grown on me, apparently we like older names haha) and I like Jean for a middle name after my grandma! 
Glad you guys like the fit bits! I just told dh I need to download myfitnesspal again (I had it several years ago when we first married) because like you said, it helps keep you accountable for what you eat. I too really want to get back to working out! 
A new car is exciting! Do you have one in mind? 
I say go as overboard as you want, they only turn one once (and two, three, and so on haha). 
Play group sounds like fun, Im glad you found a good one! Gage sounds adorable with the little girls! 

Afm- we just got back from Texas last night, it was a nightmare! I was hoping we would be able to find something fun at least one day, but dhs class didnt end early (hell usually get out by about 2-3, this time it went to 4:30). Night time was the worst. The hotel provided a pack n play, which we discovered L is not a fan of. She would only sleep in it for up to 3-4 hours, then wake up crying until one of us laid with her on our chest until she fell asleep, then we had to put her in bed with us. We never coslept, so she just got all excited being with mom and dad and thought it was a party! Dh had to take a test in the class Friday, and while the instructor normally lets him take it early, this one didnt so we ended up not leaving until after 4. Between after work traffic and a bad wreck, it took about 5 hours and we didnt get home until after 10pm. L is usually in bed by 7:15ish, so she screamed until she lost her voice the entire trip home. It was AWFUL! 
Anyways, we decided no more hotel trips until shes a bit older. 
Her 12 month appointment is Wednesday, she turns one Tuesday which is crazy to me! Cant believe we will all have one year olds by the time this month is over! 
Cant remember if I said yet, but L now points, although Im not sure if she knows what shes doing yet. Shes still not walking on her own but Im not ready to start chasing her around even more than I do now with her crawling! 
Dh goes back to work Monday after having one week vacation and one week being in Texas, so itll be hard but also kind of nice to be back into routine with L. 
Pregnancy wise nothing too exciting, I am feeling tons of bigger movement, lots of rolls and pushes rather than just the little taps. Next appointment isnt until the 22 which will be the glucose test and then I go to every two weeks! I say this all the time but it really is flying and I feel incredibly unprepared. 
Have I missed any more birthdays from our regulars, and are there any between today and Tuesday? Cant wait to hear how bday parties go for those doing one!


----------



## vrogers

Thought I would pop in real quick to share a couple pictures! Glad these monthly pictures are done as they were getting harder and harder to take. Im attempting to bake Ls smash cake, well let her have it tonight when dh gets off work, and this weekend we wanted to grab dhs nice camera and take some one year pictures! My bff has her first OB appointment today (she chose my doctor actually!) and then shes coming by my house before going back to work, so excited for her! 
Anyways, now trying to get L to take her nap, hope everyone is doing well, its quiet in here!
 



Attached Files:







32391A27-9B03-4790-9921-770748609E6D.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 12









EF1CD81F-7962-4734-8468-2305BC81884E.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Apple111

Yay happy birthday L , how gorgeous is she &#10084;&#65039;Look at that hair ! X amazing :) hope u have fun with your smash cake x 

Just popping on will catch up later x hope u r well Vroggers x 

Midnight / Happy belated birthday to V hope she had a loverly day x

Hope other ladies and babies well x

Hope US ladies been ok in bad weather x


----------



## froggyfrog

Happy birthday L!!! Those pics are adorable!! Post pics of your cake vroggers!!


----------



## vrogers

Its the most pathetic cake ever but here it is! :haha: it was made with mashed bananas, oats, whole wheat flour and a few other things, and the icing was just cream cheese, vanilla extract and apple juice concentrate. I thought it was pretty gross tasting but she loved it! Although she only dug into the icing and ate a couple bites of the actual cake. It was fun, AND she slept through the night for the first time in quite awhile! We have her 12 month appointment in a couple hours and Im dreading all the shots. 
Which baby has the next bday?
 



Attached Files:







F0867DF4-550A-433F-B8B2-062CBCD56252.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 5









F1648EF4-5612-41AE-AEAA-8D7FB3ED2468.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Apple111

Awww thats brill ha . Not pathetic and little lady looks happy &#128515;, u should she the state of my work in progress ha... Im attempting a number 1 , its just two sponge cakes at the min ha.. 
how funny she slept through the night , cake it is then ha..

Im just sat at dentist with ds and my teen, really pleased with ds as its the first time he sat in dentist chair and he got a sticker. He was always really nervous before. He was pleased the dentist said his teeth was perfect haha.. me on the other hand needs £ 250 of Work doing &#128547;... 

Well Im back to work after then prepping for this party Saturday. O upset at nursery this am hope he settles :( x


----------



## AliJo

Just wanted to update real quick. So on new years eve T burnt his hand while under my brothers watch. One of the worst things I have dealt with. He cried and screamed for 2 hours before I got him to chill then later took him to the ER because of the location of the burn. They said what I was doing is what they would have done and sent me home. 

Then his 1yr appointment he was sick. Cough and runny nose. Well he was a but wheezy sooo.. He got a neg treatment and a chest xray.. had to have labs and shots as well. Also they wanted to remove the dead skin from his hand. That was all fun.. not. 

So O has been sick as well. Cough, nasal congestion, but also a fever. Took him to urgent care on Saturday and was told most likely a virus. Then he spiked a 104 temp on Monday night so we took him to the ER. We get told bilateral pneumonia. Sent via ambulance to a bigger hospital. Find out he has RSV and only pneumonia to his lower right lobe. So thankfully he gets sent home on oral antibiotics. I got a call yesterday and he was positive for strep as well. 

So since my boys have been sick and injured. I'm sure T has RSV as well. Probably what I'm fighting. O is finally getting better with the antibiotics. This was all after the stomach flu. 

Now I'm just hoping to get through the flu season without them getting it. T hasn't had a party yet and they aren't well enough for one.


----------



## Ally2015

Hey ladies will update properly tomorrow! Just wanted to say happy birthday to L! Gorgeous pics and cake looks great! 
Ali so sorry about the boys being so unwell! T's burn sounds so sore poor boy! Best to postpone party till they are better anyway which is hopefully very soon!
Hope work goes ok Apple xx


----------



## Apple111

Oh Ali, so sorry about the boys being so poorly. Sounds like u reacted quickly and did what needs to be done with T. Hope u r ok in yourself you must be shattered. Def better to purspone the party until he can enjoy it. Hope everyone better soon x 

Hi Ally, hope ur well x. 

Think everyone seems to be busy this week so will catch up with you all soon, Im still on mission cake making , &#128547; lol ..

Oh and good news is that O seemed to settle a bit better this morning at nursery !! Actually stopped crying and played for a little while and ate some pasta. ! I was sooo pleased ! Xx


----------



## vrogers

Apple- thank you! Im sure yours cant be worse than mine though haha. 
Yay for perfect dentist visit! 
I hope the party goes smoothly and everyone has lots of fun! 

Ali- holy...you guys have had enough with the injuries and sickness, Im sure you feel done. I hope everyone gets better ASAP and sickness stays away for a looong time. Poor T with his hand, Im sure that was hard to see. 

Ally- thank you!! Hope you and Isa are doing well and hes sleeping well for you!


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, well little fella was one today :) had his little tea party&#10084;&#65039;. It was quite stressful as ds was manic and took some of the attention from O but I&#8217;m planning to have a day just for O tomorrow to just chill . He got lots of nice things. I made a number one cake in the end and had him some balloons made which were cute. I&#8217;ll try and put up some pics up x


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww happy birthday O!!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- ah Im late but happy birthday little O! I hope he has a fun time on his day today too! 

Afm- does anyone have any advice on getting a one year old to eat?! Her doctor said to just throw away bottles and get her to drink cows milk from a sippy and on food, but she will only eat a couple bites of real food before we end up having to give her a bottle. Like this morning, I tried to give her a pouch of strawberry banana yogurt and she took a couple bites and then got mad. Then I made these little baby waffles and she did the same. Sometimes she will eat a little more, sometimes we can get a whole pouch in her, but I have nooo clue how to get enough food and water in her to cut bottles completely! Hopefully someone has been through this and has any kind of advice? 
On a slightly better note, her sleep got so bad that we decided to start Ferber, and last night was night 2. She cried/fussed for less than 5 min (it was one hour the night before) and then woke up once in the middle of the night and fussed for less than 5 min (30 min the night before). Best she has slept in months, just hope it sticks.So at least theres something!


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies, finally gettin online properly! 

apple- happy birthday to O!!!! Looking forward to pics. Sounds like a lovely day <3 cannot believe our babies are all turning 1!! crazy

vrogers- i dont think u should cut milk completely! especially if she doesn't eat much or struggles too. I give isa 2-3 bottles a day, along with meals. Sometimes he eats fine, other days not. Only tips i have for getting L to eat more, is make sure she is really hungry before meal time. Skip a meal, so if she doens't eat much at breakfast then don't offer her anything else till lunch? or alternatively, offer her little bits throughout the day, maybe she just likes small amounts?
Glad L had a good sleep!
Isa goes to sleep just fine, on his own, i normally stay in the room, but its when he wakes at night. Sometimes he will settle straight back himself, other times he stands up in his cot and cries so i pick him up and rock him back to sleep, or put him in the bed until he sleeps then move him (more often, i just end up falling asleep with him next to me haha). Any tips on how to deal with night awakenings?

afm-Isa is doing ok, he has been majorly teething and now has 16 teeth!!!!!!! almost a full set now. He hates being fed and loves to do it himself, which means a massive mess everywhere! he doesn't seem to be anywhere near saying first words yet... lots of noises and babbling but nothing obvious yet. Same with walking, he crawls and stands up holding onto edges etc and gets around but if i stand him up on his own, he just panics and falls down lol. 
busy with uni, got lots of little things im doing for extra money thats keeping me busy like marking, some tutoring and helping my supervisor develop some online materials. 

hope rest of u ladies are all ok


----------



## vrogers

Ally- those are great suggestions, thank you! She is bad constipated today so we have slowed the solids and gotten her to take water and pedialyte in a bottle and some in a sippy. When her movements are better I think I will try the smaller meals throughout like you said, I think she may do well with that. 
We had the same issue, L started relying on rocking to get asleep, so when she woke and realized she wasnt being rocked she cries. We are doing Ferber-the first night you check on them after 3 min, then leave while they are awake and go back after 5, and then 10 from every time after. The second night is longer wait times and so on. I realize this isnt for everyone though, and if you would rather rock to sleep then I think thats fine too! She was just waking and not settling for hours at a time and we realized something needed to change.
Wow 16 teeth!! L isnt walking yet either. 
Sounds like everything is going well and you are staying busy!


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi everyone. Didnt realize how long it had been since I was on here. Happy belated birthday to all the babies who have turned 1. 

VRogers - such cute pics of L. Thanks for your sharing. Her cake looked good too. 

Ali - so sorry about Ts burn and all the terrible sickness in your house. Your poor boys can never catch a break! Hope youre all feeling better soon. Not looking forward to the kids getting sick all the time from daycare. 

Great to hear from you all. Im sorry, but Im finding it too overwhelming to reply to everyone but I did read everyones update and Ill try to keep up from now on. 

AFM - its my last week before work. Ive been very busy crossing things off my to-do list that I procrastinated the whole year being off. It sucks, because it has made this month too busy and I havent been able to relax and just enjoy the girls as much as Id like. Im in quite a horrible mood today, though, but whatever. Dd1 is just extremely whiny and its grating on my last nerve. Vi and I both have colds, so thats a fun way to spend our last week, but we cant really complain at all because at least its not RSV or pneumonia. 
We still have yet to plan Violets birthday party. We will be having it at my parents house since they have more room and have a ramp for my sister who is disabled. 
We had a meet with daycare with me there last week to get Vi used to it, and then tomorrow I will take the girls again and just drop off for half hour. Then next week when I am back at work, my mom is going to pick them up early for daycare so they dont have to go a whole day right away. I am thankful for that and hoping it will help with the transition. I am dreading leaving Violet and majorly dreading the insane mad rush getting them to daycare in the morning. Thankfully, my mom has them 2 days and she will be coming to our house (at least at first). 
Violet still has to be held for naps so she is going to be massively overtired at daycare for the first little while. That will be stressful, but Im sure shell adjust. Like L, she is not yet walking. She is very busy and loves to climb on everything, though. 

Hope youre all doing well.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not been here in so long.

Hope all are ok?

Violet started walking at 10mths in November. She is very confident now and much happier walking then crawling!

She is so cute and such a blessing to be around. Her personality is sweet.

We started swimming lessons. She wasn't keen at first but enjoyed it at the end!

We got engaged and booked a wedding.

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you for Violets birthday wishes xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, sorry not been on for few days. I did actually post a decent post yesterday replying to most but it somehow lost it !! So bloody annoying ha... Ive tried a few times to upload a few pics from Os birthday but its not letting me. I will keep trying. 
Ill post again later O bit unsettled x


----------



## Literati_Love

Midnight - well Done, Violet, for walking so early! Glad she is happier now. Thats good shes warming up to swimming lessons. Congrats on getting engaged! Thats super exciting! 

Apple - sorry you lost your post. Thats always so frustrating. Would love to see pics from Os Birthday! 

AFM - dropped Vi off at daycare for half hour today. She was inconsolable and I felt so bad coming back to her sad little face. She was basically hysterical until we got home, and then she was fine again. Poor girl! I am so not looking forward to leaving her. :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry to hear :(

My 2nd youngest was the same but she did settle x


----------



## Apple111

Oh no lit/ &#128546;sorry to hear that hon, i totally get how u r feeling after just going through it with O, he has just started to settle, but as u know it took a while. If it helps at all I went to collect him today and I watched him for a good few minutes before he spotted me and he was playing away, pottering about doing his own little thing. Im really glad I stuck it through, he still gets a bit teary when I drop him but no where near as bad but settles quite quickly now. I think it was once he got used to the fuss of being around other children, he is used to ds bit once he got used to routine at nursery he seemed to settle quite quickly x I think I maybe dragged it out a bit with my own separation anxiety but once I went back to work and he had to stay for longer he seemed to settle better x one things is he doesnt sleep there, I think its just too much going on so once he is home he is flat out. Ive just got him at 1pm today and he has crashed straight away so Ive had afternoon doing nothing !! before ds gets home and the crazy house starts again ha.. wont be able to do that for long as Im just doing half days using my leave but this afternoon I thought sod it and sat with a coffee an caught up on soaps lol x suppose I better get up off my butt now and get some jobs done ! X


----------



## vrogers

Literati- how do you feel about going back to work? I hope its a smooth and easy transition back! Thats great your mom is helping you with it. 
We too still have to hold L for naps, I really need to work on that!
Poor Vi, Im sure itll be so hard at first but she will adapt and I imagine grow to like going, with all the other babies and toys. Thats so sad, though! 

Midnight- congrats on the engagement, thats exciting!


----------



## Apple111

Congrats on engagement midnight x

Lit/ 
Hope things settled a bit for u. What hours are you going back when u start work i know its so difficult for mummy and baby x hope V settles soon for u hon. Ive found I can start to feel a bit more me not just mummy just having the adult conversations. Hope u get to that soon x 

Hope other ladies and babies having good weekend.. 

Not much going I here, its oh sons 21st so we will be going for a meal at some point.. ill have to fake my smile through this one I find him really difficult to talk to , so does everyone, just hard to get into conversation with &#128547;..he is quite moody , dont know where he gets it from ! Maybe thats a lie &#128514;.. !! 
oh family dont normally bother with birthdays or anything really just give cheques but I said to oh I will be making a fuss at my sons 21st which is in May so I wouldnt want his to feel we didnt make an effort as I wont hold back for mine sons, ;) Ill make it nice for oh son get a cake ect, not that I think he will appreciate it but at least Ive made an effort .. blooming ek dont i sound miserable haha..

I still cant get the photos up if Os birthday Ill try from laptop if I get chance.. Im sure he isnt that far off walking now he is really fast with his push along walker and free standing all the time with a toy in each hand.. he has started to do this really cute squinty eye smile where he screws his nose up, he is constantly doing it if anyone looks at him lol.. he has obviously realised he gets a positive response from everyone , as everyone laughs and coos at him, telling him how gorgeous he is, he gets so much attention as he keeps doing it to strangers ! Ha., Ill try and put a pic of it if I can .. really funny &#128514; 

Im planning on working on a website Im setting up if I get chance, thinking Ive mentioned b4 Im setting up with a friend part time to see how it goes. Its been really nice to be back with her in Work as we are both quite fed up with our current roles , too many changes, and wanting additional things off of us as part of our role.. all tick box exercises and pointless meetings that takes us away from seeing people which is what we are paid to do.. then people left waiting .. so annoying., vent over !! 
I think Im in a strange mood today ha x sorry guys had a dodgy week ! X


----------



## slammerkin

I miss you guys! Arg, life has been so crazy. More sickness. Snow days. School closed. I keep getting so behind on work because of having to take care if these kids when they are sick or school/daycare is closed. So frustrating. And then I have no time to get on here and talk to you all. :( 

Apple - glad to hear O is settling at daycare and you can take Tuesdays off. Hope work is going well.

Literati - I hope going back to work isn't too bad! I'm sure V will settle. Jack took a few weeks to settle, but he was only 6 months old then. He has a great time most of the time now. (When he's not freaking sick all the time!)

Vrogers - such cute pics of L! I agree with others to take it easy on the doctors advice regarding bottles and food. It's not like a switch flips at 12 months and all of a sudden a baby doesn't need any of the things they did the day before. Give her bottles if you want. Hell, my 4-year-old still has a morning and evening bottle!

Ally - 16 teeth, wow! Jack popped his first two molars and Im sure the next two are coming soon.

AFM - I can't believe yall thinking about more kids, lol. I am still SO DONE! Never ever would I consider a third. No regrets on DHs vasectomy.

Jack has been a real PITA lately to be honest. Very difficult to please and entertain. Super draining and frustrating. This week has finally been a bit better. I think having those first two molars come through has helped. 

He eats like crazy. Almost anything. 

I am a bit stressed with work, always feeling like I am behind, and trying to make up time here and there in the evenings and weekends. It sucks. I still enjoy the new job, just wish I didn't keep having sickness and snow days and school closings effing my schedule up. 

Jack will be 1 on weds I think (the 24th). He's close to walking. Hopefully any day now. I can't wait for him to walk!

I have been listening to audiobooks lately, and enjoying that. I can't stand listening to the news these days on my commute and don't enjoy regular radio either. So I listen to my book in the car, and in bed when I am laying with Jack putting him to sleep or falling asleep myself. So that's the good thing in my life right now, lol. And I have painted my nails two weeks in a row now, and that makes me happy, lol. It's the little things, right?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I yried to upload V walking to the park this morning. It won't work!


----------



## vrogers

Slammer- its good to hear from you! Thank you for saying that, about how a switch doesnt flip overnight when they turn 12 months. Its defintely a process like everything else has been. 
Are you guys doing a party for Jack? I cant rememeber who all was/wasnt. 
Its good you have audiobooks, definitely better than the news haha. I agree, it is the little things! Anything outside of being a Mother/constantly being needed, I have found refreshing! I feel much better when my nails are painted haha. 

Afm- We have been dealing with off and on constipation with L. She is taking less formula and okay with solids, but its hard to get her to take enough water from a sippy. We resorted to water through her bottle and she still will only take about 2 oz at a time. On top of that, we realized last night shes cutting her molars. So she has been a little clingier/harder to entertain lately! We did finally find out she does best with straw sippies, and likes her water ice cold. She also takes to pouches better than anything else. 
Does anyone else have trouble with their babies keeping food in their mouth? L does it lots, I did read offer less food on their high chair until they have swallowed everything so I will do that. 
L is getting closer and closer to walking, she walks like a champ when we hold onto her hands, and shes been cruising a lot more lately. We definitely need to get more baby gates! 
I had an appointment today for the second baby, everything was good with baby but my BP was a little on the high side. This happened at the end of my pregnancy with L, so my doc said just check it once a day and call if it hangs out in the 140s/90s. I need to be better about drinking more water! 
Next baby appointment is in 2 weeks from today which will be my glucose test, and then 2 weeks after that is an ultrasound that Im hoping dh and L will come to with me.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies hope u r all well, just scanning through quickly will reply later, just thought l id pop on. 

Vroggers/ glad all ok with new baby. When r u due again ?
O have been given a little powder from dr that we put in his bottle and he can at anything now, he used to suffer so bad with constipation. He definitely was better when I blended prunes on toast or in a weetabix x

Slammer/ nice to hear from u hon, I often wonder how u are getting on. Sorry work is a bit stressful. 

Happy birthday jack !!! Xxx &#127874;&#127874;

The audio books sounds a good idea! Might try that as Ive been placed miles away one day at work so would be a good switch off during the drive :) 


Well nothing much happening here...Settling back into work just a bit busy at the mo, my nans poorly with flu so planning on going to see her soon once she is a bit better. O doing ok, had horrible shots yesterday 4 !! All at once poor little thing..
I got out of the 21st meal as oh son decided to go out with friends that night so they went this evening instead, just oh, his son and our 4 yr old.,Quite funny actually, for some silly reason oh decided to let ds have some of his coke .. thats a def no no ., sends him crazy, well ds spent the whole evening practically upside down with his legs in the air messing about &#128514;&#128514;,, I had a sneaky smile to my self as oh has annoyed me a bit this week so it was a bit of karma &#128514;&#128514; you have to get a laugh when u can haha ...

Only other news is Im looking at booking Disney Paris in October for 3 nights , just pricing it up at the min x 

Have nice evening ladies x


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi everyone. I am back to work and it is crazy busy right now.

Apple - I work 8 am to 5 pm four days per week, so they are fairly long days for Violet to be without me already. That is great you are taking half days with your remaining leave to help ease O into it. Thats too bad he wont sleep at daycare, but Im sure hell adjust once youre back to full days. 
Hope your ohs sons birthday went well. 

Slammer - definitely the little things! Have to focus on the positives. Work is very busy. It sounds super difficult always having to make up hours with Jack getting sick so much. It is so frustrating when they get sick constantly! :( You are a real trooper. Are you still happy you switched jobs? Happy Birthday to Jack!!

Midnight - thanks. Glad to hear your 2nd youngest did settle eventually. 

VRogers - glad baby 2 is doing well. Thats good they are keeping an eye on your blood pressure. I cant even believe youll have a new baby in our arms in a few months! I agree with everyone that a switch doesnt flip overnight and L will be fine if shes not eating that much yet. 

AFM - first week back at work and it is NOT going well. I have enjoyed more adult conversation and being able to work in peace and quiet, but otherwise its been absolute crap. On my first day back, they informed me I only have 6 weeks or work left before I am laid off...so now I am on the job hunt! And, just getting done mat leave, I wont qualify for any EI payments so we will be totally without my income if I cant find something by then. Talk about stressful! Have looked at job ads but hardly anything appeals to me. I am a Technical Writer, and there are not a lot of jobs like that on the market (aka none), so Im going to be taking a huge pay cut to do something unrelated that I dont enjoy. 

On top of that, Violet is not settling at daycare. Granted, shes only had one day, but she wouldnt eat or drink ANYTHING for them. Thank goodness my mom picked her up early so she didnt starve for 9 hours! However, that will not always work because my mom is going to be on holidays out of the country in a week and a half... so Violet HAS to settle by then! Ahh. She wont take any pumped milk or cows milk for anyone, and now she non stop nurses all evening because shes so deprived. 
The evenings are insane, as DH is away with work, and as soon as I get home (already tired from work), I have to work NON STOP to make supper, clean up, get kids ready for bed and then get them to sleep. They are basically crying the whole time because so overtired as well. No time for baths either, so not sure when that will ever get done. Today is my day off, but had to spend it revising my resume and sending in a job application. This all just sucks, sucks, sucks! Also, If I cant find a good job that pays well enough, we will not be able to have a 3rd child. :( So sad and stressful and unexpected.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm sorry about what you're going through. I really hope Violet settles soon because that is the worst thing to go through. T screams every time I leave and it's just because he is at that separation stage and that is bad enough. 

I really do get the nights alone with the kiddos. It's the worst. I get home from work and usually have to fed, clean up, bathe the boys, get them to sleep, and prepare for the next day. Second day is worse because they are super fussy from daycare and no mom. 

I'm so sorry about the job situation. I couldn't even imagine. I'm facing needing to change and that is bad enough. I really hope this is just a blessing in disguise for you. 

Apple - Hope your Nan gets better soon. This season has been horrible for illnesses. 

Haha.. that's funny about the drink. I wouldn't even dare. 

Vrogers - Happy little lady #2 is doing well. Glad they are watching the blood pressure. 

T will chew on some food then pull it out of his mouth and then do it to another piece. I don't know why. I think it's the texture, though. Like he feels like it he should swallow it. Seems like a whole different reason than L. 

Slammer - Definitely the little things! Sp glad to hear from you. I totally get the sickness. Audio books are a great idea. I have a book that is needing read but I can't find the time or energy. 

Midnight - Congrats on the engagement! Happy to hear from you. Seems like life is really moving along for a lot of us lately. 

AFM - I'm still sick. Sinus infection now I believe. Up until today I have never had sinus pain. Well.. it sucks. 

T is well. Not sick anymore and his hand is pretty much normal now. Little pink where it was but that should fade. He's such a good eater. Loves his veggies. Although, he will scream at you for now sharing yuour food. 

He has been walking for what feels like forever. He was walking backwards the other day and it was cute! He would walk forward and then slowly walk backwards.. then sideways. He is running but tends to fall during that a lot. He just walks like a little pro.

O is doing well. No more illness. So big news for him.. He's daytime potty trained!! So excited. I don't know how traveling will be but we will see. That's my only concern at the moment for daytime. He still wants the little potty. He has even woke me up at night to go. I just threw underwear on him and he was done having little accidents by the end of day one. Well one other issue is he is withholding bowel movements. 

So we finally got some word on his speech. They actually aren't concerned too much about his communication. They think he is doing just fine academically. They want to evaluate behavior, though. So it is a long process to evaluate so we shall see. I think he won't qualify by the time they are done but I still feel it will help to put him through the experience. 

Anyways I was just responding as far back as I could see at this point since I'm on my phone. I really should sleep right now.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry to hear Lit about work and nursery:(

As for milk, my violet still has loads about 27oz a day? I kinda feed on demand as if was breast feeding x


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies, not been on in ages. Hope u all well.

Midnight - massive congrats on ur wedding! how exciting! amazing that she is walking already!

apple- glad O is settling more now. Out of curiosity, how do wee ones sleep at nursery? Do they have cribs? and how do the nursery people put them to sleep? It would be great if u can get pics up of O! he sounds so cute. so funny about ur oh giving him coke and then him being crazy and hyper. Karma... haha. Disneyland sounds great, will it be all of u?

lit- i feel so bad for you, i really hope Violet settles soon and things get easier. Fingers crossed a job comes your way soon enough... I am sure Violet just needs more time, im sure in a week or two she'll be more settled and that will take pressure off you. Sending u big hugs, sounds like a stressful time.

ali- glad to hear T is doing well, and wow he sounds so advanced in his walking.I hope u feel better soon! Thats great about O being daytime potty trained!
Hope u got a good sleep.

AFM- all good here, Isa bit unsettled at night, but better than he has been. I'm feeling super tired these days, really need to do something about it. He's eating relatively well and playful and happy. Not walking, but pushes his walker around whole house but soon as he isn't holding onto anything he just panics and falls. He really copying some of our behaviors, he wants to hold kettle and pour tea, and if he has a bottle in his hand he spends ages trying to unscrew it haha. So funny he is. He gets about so fast, i turn around and hes off into another room and im going about shouting his name cause i don;t know where he is haha. 
Anyway im at uni, and have ameeting in a few mins and need to get prepped! and make a cuppa.
Sending u all good vibes and hope u all doing well xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks. She walked November so is confident now at standing,getting up and down furniture(!) And changing direction. 

Xx


----------



## Apple111

Oh no lit/ bloody hell hon what a week for u &#128577;.. not saying we are all the same but if its any consolation both my boys were terrible at first crying over tired. They still are at times but I think Im learning to deal with it better and just adjust the best I can. I think its all we can do. This weeks been a bit crazy for me as well and I must admit when ds has been kicking off , totally not his fault just one of those no matter what I do for him its wrong kind of moods&#128547;Ive been giving him the iPad again a bit earlier than bedtime to settle down and we often miss baths if they are too tired. Ive not been letting him have the iPad on school nights but this week Ive just been letting him chill with it to wind down whilst I sort O, plus our internet connection has been playing up so he has been in meltdown as he hasnt always been able to watch his favourite tv.. oh is really into hands on educational activities, parks , playing with trains cars ect, minimal tv, and play in garden when ever possible. I know he doesnt approve of the iPad but He doesnt do half I do so iPad is staying ha for now anyway ..Ill get back Into swing if it.. just going to take us some time to settle I think. Thursday mornings are a bit crazy as Ive got to get ds to breakfast club b4 school, O to nursery and older son to high school &#128547;Ive done it 3 weeks now and been late to work every time &#128547;..

I cant believe on your return they tell u 6 weeks to being laid off. What the hell &#128547;, did they not know b4 u came back to give u more notice? Sounds so stressful for u, its bad enough going back after a year.! Hope u find something better and stuff me x 

Ally/ nice to hear from u hon:) Isa sounds like he is doing great, bless him copying u and dh with bottles ect ., thats funny ..Im actually thinking of going Disney with my step daughter who is 24 and her son who is same age as our ds , both will be 5. Ill take my teen and he can take a friend and Ill take O, its only looking at the min, I was going to wait until O was older but I dont want ds to miss out at a good age so Ill just go again with O when he is bigger as well. I was thinking of asking oh is he would rather have a few days chill to himself.. his back isnt great and I know standing and walking around all day would hurt it. He has wanted to go to mull for years watching the wildlife but not a place for our little ones so I might pack him off there for some man time haha.. Is that up your way ?? He might want to come yet but Ill let him decide x

hope ur meeting goes ok..

Midnight, V sounds like she is doing really well bless her, walking since November! Ha bet she looks a cutie :) 

Ali/ how cool is little T walking about ha.. bless him he sounds super cute :) and great that O is potty trained in the day. Glad the speech is going well x 


O bit fed up with himself today , think its stull from his jabs :(


----------



## vrogers

Apple- april 27! Its coming up on me way too fast. Ive done prune juice and prune purée and both do help. 
Thats funny about the coke! Also dont blame you for not wanting to go to the dinner. 
Omg so jealous about Disney Paris! Who all will go? 
I hope O feels better soon, those 12 month shots were rough. 

Literati- its crazy, really does feel like I just found out. Thank you for the encouragement on L and her eating! 
Wow really crappy of your job to lay that on you. I hate job hunting. I hope youre able to find something else that you like and maybe even pays well enough. 
Im tired just reading what all you have to do, thats exhausting! Dh has had some later nights lately where I almost have to do bedtime alone, I cant imagine having to work myself on top of it. I hope Violet settles in, Im sure she will in time but until then I imagine it sucks. 

Ali- Ive done a bit of research (google haha) and seems like theres so many diff problems/situations people experience with toddlers and solids. It does make me feel better because it felt like it was a perfect smooth transition for everyone but us and that doesnt seem to be the case! 
Ugh I hate sinus pain, hope it clears up soon. 
Oh I bet the walking backwards and sideways was adorable. Cant belirve hes running! 
Yay for O being daytime potty trained on top of doing well speech wise, I bet thats a huge relief! Sounds like hes doing really well. 

Midnight- thats about how much milk L has right now. 

Ally- the tea thing sounds so cute! I love when they try to copy what we do. It really is funny how fast they can get around even without walking, I have to do the same with L sometimes calling her name because I dont know where she went. 

Afm- Ive relaxed (today anyway ha) on Ls eating and just trying to follow her lead. I offer a mix of purée pouches and finger foods and then wait a little bit and do a bottle. We are just trying to get her to take in more water now to help the constipation. 
She still isnt walking, although yesterday when dh got home from work she was standing at my legs holding me, reached for him and took one step alone before grabbing dh. Shes got to be close! 
Shes obsessed with opening/closing doors and turning light switches on/off. Its funny how tickled she gets. 
Other than being a little constipated lately, shes cutting molars so she can get pretty uncomfortable. Her sleep has been a little crappy the past couple days, hoping it gets better again ASAP!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , hope u are having nice weekend. We just had a chilled one really made a little picnic and went for a drive to a wooded scenic area then didnt get out of car as too cold lol .. 

O such a cheeky little thing lately ha.. definitely knows what he wants and what he doesnt.., going through this really annoying phase of just chucking food off his high chair so we just give him one bit at a time now lol.. he blooming volleys it across the room !! If u try and give him something and he isnt in the mood he smacks it out of your hand &#128514;.. 

Vroggers / sounds like L will be walking very soon x glad you are doing ok and got some time to relax x


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you all for your words of encouragement and support! I dont know what Id do without you all! Its still been crazy around here, but we celebrated Violets first birthday on saturday. Cant believe shes 1 already! 

VRogers - Violet isnt walking either yet. Thanks - it does feel like a lot on my plate. Im sorry your hubby has been working later hours lately. That isnt fun at all. Im glad youre relaxing about the food, at least for now.

Apple - thats funny and frustrating about O throwing everything off his plate! Violet also likes doing that, although she hasnt become obsessed with it (yet). I do find all babies go through that stage at some point - some much worse than others. Thanks - I am encouraged to hear your story about how your boys have adjusted as well. 

Midnight - great Violet is walking so well 

Ally - thank you! thats so cute that Isa wants to be involved with your activities like pouring tea and such! 

AFM - evenings are still crazy. I have a couple interviews later this week so Ill keep you all posted! Wish me luck!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- I hate the food throwing/tossing! They seem so pleased with themselves though. 

Literati- good luck on the interviews! Definitely keep us posted. 

Afm- Monday morning woke up with some kind of stomach bug. Dh wasnt able to come home so I struggled taking care of L while also vomiting every hour or so. Somehow got through that and dh brought me some (pregnancy safe) anti nausea med which I took before bed. Im completely better today, so I guess it was just a 24 hour thing and thankfully both dh and L seem to have passed it. 
L has been taking longer to settle at night. We put her down around 7:30 and the past couple nights she has fussed, played, talked to herself for 30 min to an hour. I dont really want to move her bedtime later though, so I guess Ill just see if this a phase and it passes-sure hope so!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hi everyone! Life over here has been so busy/crazy. Its calming down a lot though because I dont really take gage out too much since the flu has been so bad. They called a state of emergency here and so many people, especially kids, are dying. Its very scary stuff! So we just stay in as much as possible until this passes. Gage is still not walking yet, but managed three steps by himself last night! So hopefully we are almost there! His birthday party went amazingly well! We had so much fun. The trip to Texas was awful though. They shut down the interstate in Louisiana due to the ice storm and our gps took us down some back roads that people were slipping off of left and right, so we got a hotel for the night until the opened the interstate back up. Gage enjoyed the hotel, but was awake until 9:40 that night because he was excited to be in bed with us and wanted to play. I will reply to everyone shortly when I can get on my computer, its so hard on my phone!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , been trying to get on for a while, just quick post as my last yesterday doesnt seem to have posted If that makes sense !! Lol.. 

Vroggers / sorry u were poorly, thats the last thing u need !! Glad it passed quickly and no one else got it x 

Froggy/ glad gages birthday went well &#128525; sorry about the bad weather conditions during your trip , sounds scary. Glad gage liked the hotel tho lol..,

Lit/ hope the interviews went ok. N V doing ok , hipe V settling into nursery better x 

Hi to Ali, Ally, slammer, midnight and sorry if Ive forgot anyone ! Im really rushing ha.. 

Nothing much to report here. Been to stay with nan for a couple of days with 3 of my boys.. omg O was hard work ! Haha just into everything and wouldnt settle at all to sleep. Just full of cheeky smiles. I was knackered after.. was suppose to be a nice little break.. I booked Euro and paid deposit for October. Cant remwmber if I mentioned in another post but it was suppose to be a just a few of us , well now its 11!! Should be fun! Hope so anyway ha x O still not walking but not far off. Better go as in middle of sorting tea n ds n O on the rampage ! Ds getting more stressed with O now as he is more mobile and wants all ds toys haha. Sure it will be fun when O is walking properly !! 

Going to a trade convention at Birmingham nec tomorrow with oh, we are going to take O, hopefully good day :) 

Hope u are all well x


----------



## vrogers

Froggy- good to hear from you! You were in my state for a bit! Ice definitely shuts everything down, its frustrating when you have to travel. 
At least Gage liked the hotel! He sounds like hell be walking soon, L is the same. 

Apple- wow, 11 people! That will definitely be exciting. Have fun at the trade convention! 

Afm- had my 28 week appointment today-glucose test along with rhogam injection and tdap. Thought I was going to faint at the end of my blood draw, was feeling sweaty and out of it. Ultrasound is in 2 weeks and Ive told dh that he and L have to come to that one as it should be my last scan and he missed the anatomy. 
L is doing good other than her sleep has gone to crap. Her normal bedtime is 7:30-45 and for the past week straight she has not fallen asleep before 9. Last night she didnt quiet until after 10 and then was back up an hour later. Not sure if its molars but med doesnt seem to touch it. I did also read when they are learning/about to learn a new skill it can mess with their sleep because of their brains going through such a big developmental change and since she seems to be about to walk that may be it? Either way we are hoping it passes ASAP because we miss our evenings to ourselves! 
We took L to the zoo Saturday, it was fun. Was pretty chilly so it wasnt crowded at all and L enjoyed the big cats pacing around.


----------



## Ally2015

Hey ladies been ages, hope u are all good.

apple- sorry O was difficult when u went to ur nans. Its a tough one, with sleep. Can go either way eh. Euro sounds fun, 11 of you! how was trade convention?

vrogers- how u doing? glad u got over the sickness bug quickly! Sorry about L's sleep, sounds like a phase though, just ride it out. Im sure it;s just to do with development like you said. How does she nap in the day? maybe if she naps late, try make it an earlier nap?

lit- hope interviews went well! Happy birthday to V

froggy- Glad Gage had a nice birthday :) The bad weather sounds scary! but funny about Gage staying up late and being excited to be in bed with yous haha. 

afm- everything is all good here, its very quiet on here. Uni has been busy. Isa is free standing more, he took a few steps but not again since. He can walk, just doesn't know it and panics! 
When he was born he has a tongue tie, and they snipped it so he could latch on for BF'ing. It worked, but they said at the time it was a severe tongue tie. He isn;t saying first words yet, which i know is fine, but i really feel like he still has a bit of a tongue tie, he cant lift his tongue properly i think. Gonna make a dr appt and get it checked. 
We got his passport pics taken yesterday! his pic is sooo funny, he is actually pouting in it haha.Will try and upload it. We are going to italy in april for my friends wedding, was looking at pics of where she lives, up in the north of italy near the alps. So stunning, i really cannot wait!

We also went to get his hair cut last weekend and he hated it, cried so much and wouldn't sit still. The barber could only cut a wee bit of it, and ended up looking worse hahaha.


----------



## vrogers

Ally- she was fighting her naps harder and longer than usual so I dont think that was helping night time sleep. It seems to slowly be getting better, hopefully I dont regret saying that haha. I try to kee her last nap of the day before 4pm-ish so she has about 4 hours between last nap and bedtime. 
I hope the tongue tie check appointment goes well and you can figure out for good whats going on and how to fix it! 
Awww I bet the pouting passport pic is adorable! 

Afm- wanted to jump on real fast to say I passed my glucose test, just need to take a daily iron tablet for low iron. 
L has been walking more and more lately, not exclusively but she will take several steps randomly. She walks really well when we hold her hands too, she just needs the confidence to do it on her own!


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ nice to hear from u, I know its quiet on here lately I think its with more and more of us returning to work and being busy with other things as these little ones get older :) O is definitely more demending these days but got a loverly little character, so cheeky. Yeah try and upload isas passport pic live to see, pouting haha bless him, I need to get one for O for October. Italy sounds amazing , Ive always wanted to go..and April that will come round quickly. O isnt saying anything yet either , just lots of babbling, if we say give mummy a kiss he will stick his tounge out and go as if to kiss u a big slobbery one and say aww at the same time hahah. Thats as near to a word we have got so far haha.. good luck with the gp appointment. Did your dh get a new job , I cant remember, was he thinking about gardening at one stage ? 

Vroggers, glad the glucose test came back ok :) thats good news, things moving forward .. exciting!! Loverly time of year April to have a baby, my ds is an April baby :) hope u get time to rest if your iron is a bit low. L sounds like she is doing great with her little steps.. she will be off properly in no time :) loverly that u went to zoo and nice that it was quiet. We have an annual pass to our local zoo. I need to renew it O will love it this year :) 

Well, we didnt end up going to the convention due to snow and didnt want to risk getting in any bother as we decided to take O with us. We ended up going out for a drive more local, still nice tho. Went out for breakfast just me , oh and O. Not sounding bad but it made a change not to have ds 4 yr old as he is full on at the min ha.. we actually got to have a conversation :) 

Both me and oh have another day off work together today but planning on catching up on some jobs, I have plies clothes everywhere ! Need to have a sort haha O having a sleep so better crack on. 

Oh and last thing I had a random moment yesterday and decided to go back to slimming world. I think it might help me manage my limiting fat diet for this silly fall bladder issue I have and keep me on track.. Im determined to stick to it this time. I do like my Fitbit I got for Christmas it def seems to motivate me to walk as well haha x so fingers crossed Ill stick to it this time! I want to lose about 1.5 st then Ill just be below my pre birth weight.. Im a size 12 now and adamant I want to be a 10 for my 40th !! in September ! &#128514; not been a 10 for few years now so decided thats what I want for my 40th birthday present to myself ! Haha 

Hope u have a nice day ladies x


----------



## AliJo

Just a quick check in at the moment. On the road to an appointing to get Os hearing checked. He failed a month ago in both ears but he was really sick during that time too. So fingers crossed it is resolved. Then tomorrow we have a meeting at the school (if it doesn't cancel.. more snow tonight) to go over the fake plan for O. They want to evaluate him for behaviors. Basically see if he has any that may hinder his learning. I always did say he acts out more than a normal child his age. Not towards others he just melts down and can't cope. The evaluation is like 60 days long so he may learn to manage before the end and not qualify. Either way I want to go through with it. He's fine at home. It's elsewhere. 

Oh.. He's taken to saying "No thanks!" When we tell him to do something or stop something and he doesn't want to. It's quite comical. Because he gets all growly and instead of no it's no thanks. :haha:

T is doing great. He's just a lot of trouble! He's hitting some so we are already working on not hitting. Doesn't get in trouble and we try not to make a big deal out of it otherwise he will probably realize and keep doing it. He is a dare devil. Will get up on the couch and climb up on the arm and stand without holding on. :wacko: I told someone that and she said "I don't give mine the chance to do that" I'm just like "My child is uncontrollable!" Lol.. he is really stubborn. For real.. wouldn't change it for a minute but I don't think some people realize that children can be beyond stubborn when they have mild tempered child. 

I'm doing okay. Fearful of the flu. Several people where I work have had influenza A.. the bad one this year. More worried about the boys. 

Anyways I'll update later!


----------



## AliJo

Another quick update. O passed everything so he's good! 

Although I'm pissed off because a trooper was sitting maybe a half mile from the speed increase and nailed me with a damn 140 dollar fine. So pissed. He was just being an asshole. He didn't even check insurance.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just quick check in, just sat waiting for a friend in a coffee shop, 

Good to hear from u Ali, glad Os passed all his tests. T sounds like a great little character. Hope u manage to stay away from that flu x 

Better go Os not happy with me on the phone haha x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali / yay for O passing his hearing test this time! I totally understand feeling frustrated when other moms dont understand just how strong willed some kids can be! I have the same issue. My kids are WAY more stubborn and emotionally turbulent than most kids, so it can be very difficult and annoying to talk to other moms who dont get it. And tbh your kids sound even more strong willed than mine, so you really must feel annoyed at other moms! Haha. 

Apple - good luck getting down to a size 10 for age 40! Just remember youre beautiful no matter what size you are! :) 

VRogers - is L still taking 2 naps? Im guessing her later bedtime is because shes getting a bit closer to dropping to 1 nap. You may have to deal with later bedtimes for a little while, but once she drops a nap Im sure shell go back to an earlier bedtime for you. You can do it! Yay for passing your glucose test as well. Hope your stomach handles the iron okay. 

Froggy - that sounds really scary with traveling on those icy roads. Glad you made it okay! 

Ally - I hope everythings ok with Isas tongue tie. Good idea to get it checked out. 

AFM - well, my one interview went well enough that I got the job! If you remember me worrying I wouldnt get another Technical Writer position, I actually did! So thats a nice relief. Pays a bit better too. I start in 3 weeks. I am relieved to not be unemployed, but am feeling really sad because this new job is full time. Been spending lots of nights awake agonizing about missing out on Violets childhood when shes so young. Also, Vi is still not adjusting to daycare and they seem unwilling to work with her and her clinginess. My mom is going to take her FT for the time being until we find a different daycare and can transition her there slowly. Poor girl is having such a hard time. She is impossibly clingy now and never stops nursing when I am home. I love her so much and shes so adorable! Breaks my heart to leave her. Dd1 misses me but is adjusting a lot better and is having fun playing with other kids her age. She is short on cuddles, though, and will often act out and be extremely disobedient until I give a good long cuddle. She just misses me! 

Violet is still not even interested in walking. I am ok with that but just find it kind of weird after she crawled so early. She doesnt stand on her own either. She has about 5-6 words and definitely understands far less than Dd1 did at this age. Its odd when your first one was so advanced and then your second one is just within normal range. Makes you feel like theyre behind when they really arent! Haha.


----------



## vrogers

Apple- you sound determined, Im sure youll be where you want in no time! 

Ali- yay for O passing! And thats hilarious about him saying no thanks at least hes polite about it! 
I have a stubborn one as well, there is no not giving her a chance to do that here either! 
The flu is incredibly bad where I live, too. Heres hoping we both stay well! 
Ugh Im sorry about the ticket though, that sucks. 

Literati- she is! Her first is usually about 10ish, and lately has been super short, and then her longer nap is around 2. Yesterday that nap was two hours. I didnt even think about the fact that maybe shes trying to drop to one nap. Do you have any advice- should I try going without the morning nap and just doing an afternoon one, or is that too abrupt? Although its just about 10:00 here and she is acting quite tired. I guess either way I will figure it out eventually, Ill just try to keep following her cues and getting through the later bedtime!
Oh yay, Im so happy to hear about your new job! 
Aww, Im sorry about V not adjusting to daycare. Youre doing what you have to do for your family, but I cant imagine how hard it is to feel like youre missing out. 
The walking thing seems like it comes out of nowhere, just like most other things they do! 

Afm- L is trying harder to walk, she can take about 5-6 steps and is getting better about balancing herself. Im in no rush for her to start though, because she already gets into enough as it is crawling! 
Cant believe Im 29 weeks today, it is FLYING. I have an ultrasound the 19 to get a better look at babys heart. It looked good at the anatomy scan but they like to check again in the third tri especially with dhs history. 
Its been a little chilly again here so Ive been going a little stir crazy, hopefully we can get out of the house this weekend!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Right.. when I hear people saying that stuff I really wonder if I'm doing something wrong! I know that I'm not, it's just insane how many people I run into that act like they never have issues with their children being stubborn. I wouldn't change my stubborn children for a second. It was my stubbornness that got me places so if they can utilize it the same way they'll be good! 

I can't believe you're almost in the last 10 weeks!!!! I think you'll come to really enjoy having 2. Honestly.. you'll be better off than some with them being close I feel. You'll get through all the "difficult" stages all in one blow. 

Lite - So glad you got the job!!! I'm sorry about it being more hours.. the pay increase will be nice at least. So still on for baby #3? I hate the thought of missing out on my boy's childhood. I wish I could stay home till all my children were in kindergarten. 

That's upsetting they won't try to work with her. I'd have such bad anxiety leaving my children somewhere if I knew they weren't doing well. I'm kind of in that situation again actually.. ugh. 

She has more words than T! T says Go (with a dramatic point :haha:), Mama, Dada.. he does try to say other things though. Like cup and cat. He has said cat.. but most of the time he won't even try and just look at me. I would say T understand mores than O did. He knows that we're going to go take a bath, tries to copy everything we do, tries to put things together.. his mobile skills are right where Os were. 

Yeah it's really a challenge to try to relate with other mothers. They both are definitely something else especially T! Even with O, though. The whole "behavior" thing really comes from him being stubborn. I don't think most people realize it and it's a bit disheartening because people turn around and act like I did the wrong in the situation to allow it to develop. Erm.. okay. I'm the one that can control them best. 

AFM - Been a long day. O woke up at 3:30 am and has been awake since. Woke T for a hour or so at the same time. O went to sleep super early for a "nap" and never actually got up. Currently trying to get him to take a nap. 

Have to go in and get paperwork done at the school. Oh boy. For his evaluation process. I'll be glad to see him get some school experience, though. Sounds like he'll be in the class for an hour twice a week and they'll work with him there. I'll find out more today. After the 60 days they'll decide if he needs intervention. I don't think he will. I think he'll adjust during that time. 

I'm looking into getting a basal thermometer. I'm serious about this TTC thing. It's not just going to happen like it did with the boys since my cycle is all wacky. I really try not to nurse him, but it puts him fast to sleep. 

Anyone doing anything for V-day? I'd like to get some cute pictures of the boys. I still need to do Ts one year photo shoot. I got a good idea, though! Going to get a white table cloth, do up a cake, get some balloons, probably get some different curtains for the backdrop and get pictures of him on the table smashing the cake. He never got a birthday party because we were all so sick and even though he won't know I just kind don't want to now. So he'll get his smash cake. He got his gifts and we did do something with him on his birthday so it's all good.


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ fab news on the job hon Im really pleased for you x 
Sorry V not settling at day care. I totally get u with dd1 missing cuddles, my ds acts up all the time and I know he just wants cuddles. We do try and give him separate time and he is off school for half term so he has asked if we can bake cakes so thats on todays agenda at some point.. :) 

Ali, T sounds like he is doing great.. O doest say any words yet lol.. just awww when he cuddles ha.. really cute. The photo shoot sounds good fun. Im not doing much for valentines prob just do us a meal. X 

Vroggers/29 weeks wow time is flying isnt it. Next scan shouldbe really good. Its crazy how much they change and grow in just a few weeks:) exciting ! L sounds like she is doing really well , 5 steps is great bless her x 

Well just a quick post as been up since 5 am,and o is co ally having g a nap, been the same every morning this week with O its looking like this is his new waking time ! &#128528; I hope it improves soon Im shattered as he is up in night quite a lot as well lately, not sure is he has more teeth coming. Im going to meet a friend for coffee to discuss this website we are doing later. I really ant be bothered as Im so tired but it needs doing. Hope u have nice day ladies x


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - Oh, L will probably start pushing her first nap later and later and then you will know what to do! I wouldnt worry about it until then if shes still pretty tired quite early! I sort of wish Violet would drop to one nap now too. Shes been staying up til 9:30 or 10 pm lately, which is too late for me! Most days I am falling asleep on the couch by 9 ish because Im so tired from work. 
Sounds like L is doing great with her few steps. 

Ali - Thanks. It is going to be rough for a while. They might be willing to let me switch to 4 days/week eventually (like in a year?) so I am hoping for that. 
Sounds like T is doing well, though. Sorry you might have to switch childcare providers again. Whats going on? 
Keep us posted on your TTC journey! Yes, we will at least be able to have a 3rd since this job will allow for another mat leave. We will still wait a year before trying though. Need to get out of a bit more debt. I dont even have my cycle back anyway, and Violet is still way too needy to even thinking about baby #3 yet, although I do have slight baby fever and am looking forward to trying next year. 

Apple - Thanks. That will be nice to make cakes with your ds! I am dreading not having time to do any of those special things with my kiddos anymore. :( Oh well - gotta do what Ive gotta do.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Does seem so unfair to have to choose work over staying home with the kiddos. No matter how stressful they can make things I would choose to stay home with them 10/10 times. They only grow up once! 

That's great that you can still have baby #3. There are a lot of reasons we should wait, but none I feel really make a huge difference in the long run. The biggest leap is getting another vehicle that is big enough for a family of 5, but we have to get another one anyways. So either way we are going to be getting a bigger vehicle this year. 

I really should feel blessed in some ways to only have to work 3 days a week. Yeah those are long 3 days and I hardly see them on those days, but it allows for more full days with them. Even if I had more time in the evenings we can't really do anything together outside of doing something at home. 

I will definitely keep you guys updated.

Apple - The super early mornings don't bother me too much as long as they go to bed earlier. I have to get up early on the days I work anyways. 

AFM - I got a thermometer and going to start temping tomorrow. I really wanted to have an October baby, but I've come around to a November baby. Like I can decide that I will get pregnant. :haha: I still haven't had an actual period. It's really hard to know what my body is doing. I keep having cramps, gas, and my face is breaking out real bad (sign of AF), but still waiting on her to show. T is still night feeding quite often and I need to break it otherwise I probably won't be able to conceive very easily.

The boys are doing well. O starts his evaluation on Thursday. Hoping he does mostly well. 

Other than that not too much to report. Been snowing a lot lately. So O got to play in the snow. Waiting on snow boots to come in to take T out in it. Need to get a warmer set of hats and gloves, though. 

T is trying to say new words. I got him trying to say blue and he was saying clap in his own way. Was more like "Cla". I'm going to be overly concerned and really trying to enforce it with him since O took forever to start really talking.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - yeah, I could see there being positives to working 3 really long days. It would suck on those days, but sure would be nice to have those days off. I dont know if I would have the energy to handle 12s, though! 

I agree that I would love to stay home, even though it can be very frustrating and stressful at times. A November baby would be exciting. I hope your cycle comes back soon so you can get on that! Haha. I am happy my cycle is staying away for now, although I am starting to wonder if Violets sleep will EVER improve. 
Thats great T is trying out words so much! 
We already have our huge vehicle for 3 kids, but I sort of regret getting that early because its a major gas guzzler! Ugh. 
If we can be disciplined and wait another 15ish months to TTC, theres a chance we could be debt-free by the time I finished mat leave with baby #3 which would mean I could look for something with minimal hours to just help supplement our income a tad. I am hoping for that, anyway!!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just a quick pop on. 


Ali/ exciting that u are temping :) hope u get a bfp soon. Would be nice to have a new arrival just in time for Christmas :) 
Im normally ok myself with the early mornings I think its just catching up on me. Im averaging around 4 / 5 hours sleep a night. Im ok for the first few days but then Ive noticed a definite pattern that I start to get mouth ulcers, and a lot of them&#128547; so I think this must be my bodies way of saying something..annoying &#128547;
T sounds a cutie trying to say his words :) O still just babbles lol..glad your Litte O got to play in the snow. My ds kept asking last week, but it didnt stick. Im actually thinking of taking him to an indoor sky place near us as they have a place in it you can make snowballs lol,. We are very close to the sea and it very daily snows here :( 

Lit / will u def be going for ttc3 ? That will be nice , I wonder if u would have a boy this time :) 
I would love to stay home more if poss as well , especially with O being our last. Thats why Im trying to sort this work out with my colleague as we both feel the same. It would just be so much more practical. Im glad u managed to get a job that u wanted although I know its not the hours u want ideally. It would be good if you could go to 4 days next year and be better off. Ive got a bit to clear. I just keep shuffling it around lol.. Ill get there. Hope u dont mind me asking but what do you actually do in your job? Ive not heard of that role before..is it something u could do from home for some hours ? Although I know most jobs are not appropriate really with little ones at home. I can do some admin from home but its always a nightmare &#128547; and I end up doing the washing haha.. 

Well Im having a morning with youngest boys staying in. Weather in rubbish , raining and cold. I was planning to take O for his first shoe fitting. Ive not bothered so far as he just chucks anything off his feet lol.. but little man took 6 steps yesterday !! :) we were trying to encourage him for ages but then ds wanted to get involved and O walked straight over rug trying to get a biscuit from his big bro ha ha .. ds was very pleased with himself haha ..
Id got into habit of getting him to sleep in his pram after he had a bad cough a few weeks back. I decided 2 nights ago to try and put him down awake in his cot and wait outside room to see how he got on. I cant believe both night he has gone off by himself. Im so pleased I was dreading it. Im going to keep it up now. 

Ds is watching star wars for first time. I must have had 100 questions a minute so far haha x 

Going to make a Victoria sponge this afternoon I think if weather doesnt change for oh for Valentines Day from ds . It will be a meal with kids tomorrow we do it each year lol.. reality romance with little ones ..lol 

Ive edited this later In day , I got O his first shoes today and he had a total meltdown in the shop being measured haha &#128547; laughing straight after again. Ds ended up coming out with a new pair of wellies with jet planes on ,, 

Hope u all have nice evening x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - yes, we for sure want 3 eventually. :) I hope you can sort things out so you can stay home more. It is so hard to balance work and family life, isnt it? 
Yay for O taking some steps! Thats amazing hes drifted off in his crib as well. Violet is still extremely dependent on me to sleep. Ah, well! At least we are able to soak up lots of cuddles to make up for the time that Im away. 
My role is writing all the technical documentation for my company which is basically an engineering firm (although they do more than just that). I write reports, proposals, etc, and for this new job I will mostly be writing user manuals for the software and products they create. It is basically just writing about really boring topics (haha), but I do like it. I also do lots of editing & proofreading. They are all things Id like to do from home eventually once we arent so dependent on my steady income... but I dont think the company I work for would allow me to work from home. Kind of a shame, but as you said, its really difficult to get much done with kids around anyway.


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ yeah Im really pleased with O, both steps and the bedtime routine:) Ive just put him down again now so we will see how he goes on. Ive started skipping the afternoon nap now though most days so I think he is ready for a sleep really from 4.30 pm but I have been trying my best to distract him and ds helps that as he is so active around him after school. O is then really ready for bed. Ive been putting him down between 6.30 and 7.30 and he sleeps prob until 1 has a bottle then it varies through the night but he always ends up in for a cuddle. Im making the most of those moments with him being my my last baby. When he is at home he always has a mid morning nap sometimes for a couple of hours but when at nursery he wont sleep for nothing, its the stimulation and busy children legging it round. I do think he likes the freedom he has there though as well. So when he comes back from there he crashes out in the car before the end of the road. Ive been making the most of thoses afternoons as Im using up my leave still and can only do that until the end of March so Thursday afternoons are mummy time at the moment :) 
Your job sounds like u would really need to concentrate. I smiled when I read u prof read things lol.. I bet u have a right laugh at some of my posts .. I bet Ally does as well With reading loads of essays haha..sometimes I read them back after posting and Im like what the hell did I write there &#128514;&#128514; Im always on my phone between sorting kids so sometimes dont check back ha..thought Id better just read back now as we are on the subject and id written your nob instead of your job ! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; !!
Well O has fallen asleep whilst Ive been typing, thats a result ;) 
I made us a little family valentines meal tonight and let ds help out. We made heart decorations for the table. We are stuffed now. My teen is at his dads and both younger boys in bed so think Ill get off and see if me and oh can have a chill night x hope u all had a nice valentines &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; 
Lit just noticed your dd1 name at the bottom of your post , very cool name .. love it x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, quiet on here this week. Hope u r all well.. x


----------



## Ally2015

Hey ladies!!! 
not been on in a while, but going to very quickly read and try and catch up, as im at uni and have loads to do!

vrogers- well done on passing glucose test! thats cute L is taking steps now. How is she sleeping now? still later than normal, or more settled? i cannot believe how far on you are either!! flying by!

ali- nice yo hear from you. well done on O passing his tests! Are your brother and family still with you? can't believe you're gonna ttc already haha. Crazy!!!
well good luck on your TTC journey, we will all look forward to your updates haha. 


lit- congrats on the job! shame it will be full time, but hope u manage to find a different daycare for V. Probably best that your mum has her for now. I think your job sounds interesting. I like reading and writing stuff, proof reading and all that. 

apple- slimming world sounds good, my aunt has recently lost 1.5 stone on it, and she still eats lots. DH is doing little bits of gardening work, and im doing bits at uni, so we just getting by. Its hard to work and study, and look after a baby too. But we decided that keep it this way for now, and once his semester ends (may) he can work more, and my thesis will be done by then, and i can find a job. Then we need to move into a 2 bedroom flat.. thats the plan for now, thank god for savings lol.
Is o still waking at 5am!!!? try to go to bed earlier and get some sleep? 
thats great he sleeps on his own, Isa does that too but recently, hes had cold, and thats gone down the pan haha. Will start again tonight. is that o on one nap now? isa is the same, just one nap, usually 11ish to 12.30 or 1 and then i put him to sleep about 7/7.,30.

afm- we had a nice valentines, dh and i got each some cheap gifts , he left me a rose in the bedroom when he left for college. He can be so cute sometimes. Really busy with uni, trying to finish up my thesis, and all the other little odd jobs end up taking more time.
but its nice to get online here and catch up :D 
isa has a cold but hes better now. He goes around the house so fast pushing his walker, so fast!almost running, but wont take more steps. He is saying what i think is his first word?! He says "Ajaaa" which is come here in urdu lol. My mum says it to him all the time. He says it constantly lol. 
reading others talking about work life balance, its so hard. Im gonna look for part time job after i finish, and hope dh once he finishes his course can get a decent paid full time one. I hate the thought of missing out on the early days too much. I also love the idea of home schooling etc, so full time work isn't really gonna work for me i think. But i do like my work, uni, n teaching, so i want to do something with it, otherwise i think i'd feel like i haven't done anything with my uni degree. And realistically, would like one more baby. 
anyway that is my rant over! i really wanna keep chatting, but gotta go write. Will get on here again soon


----------



## vrogers

Literati- Im the same way, by 10 I can barely keep my eyes open and the late nights mean less time to just chill by myself. She had a few days where she woke up around 8:30 which pushed her first nap to 11:30, meaning no time for a second nap. It made bedtime a mess so I THINK shes still at the tail end of needing two naps. 

Ali- TTC is exciting! Good luck with the temping. I temped in the cycles leading up to getting pregnant with L, it is not easy! It was nice to know exactly what was going on with my body and when ovulation happened and whatnot, though. I hope your cycles sort out soon enough, I imagine thats frustrating! 
So jealous of the snow! Its already starting to really warm up here. 
Thats so cute T is saying new words! Im trying to get L to say puppy and ball but she still seems to mostly babble? Or maybe Im just not understanding what shes really saying? Its hard not to be concerned that they are on track including with their language! 

Apple- yay for O taking 6 steps! Hell be walking in no time! Sounds like you had a nice valentines. 

Ally- thank you for asking about L! She seems to be sorting it out for the most part I think, although we have been doing bedtime a little later than usual. When she goes down to one nap we will go back to old bedtime. 
Glad you had a good valentines! Dh sounds sweet to you.
Sounds like Isa does have his first word, how exciting! 

Afm- feels like I havent been on in forever. L is officially walking, she chooses walking over crawling now and can move fairly fast. It happened within a week or so, where she would take a few steps and fall and keep trying, and now shes quite steady! Its so freaking cute, dh and I say she looks like a baby deer walking. 
Working on getting bedtime sorted, the routine starts about an hour later now and shes still on two naps for now. Hoping the earlier bedtime works out when she drops a nap! 
I had my 30 week appointment today which included an ultrasound, everything measures perfect, fluid and placenta good. Baby is measuring 3 pounds 12 oz, which is apparently above avg and they said shell most likely be bigger than L was at birth (she was 6 pounds 14 oz). Has really long legs too! She was sucking on her umbilical cord which was really funny to see, her little tongue would stick out and lips poke out. 
I was worried because we dont have family available to watch L when I give birth, and Im expecting another section unless I go into labor on my own. I was planning on going through the section and hospital stay alone and quite anxious, but talked with my doc today and she said one of her nurses could entertain L for the 30ish min so dh could be with me, and at night I would just send him home to take care of her. Feeling much better about that!


----------



## Apple111

Ally nice to hear from hon, that really made me smile Isa saying come here in Urdu. I know what u mean about legging it round with walker lol.. O was exactally the same. Glad your dh is doing ok as well. It sounds like u have a good plan. Interesting you are considering the home schooling option. I looked into doing it last year with my teen. That was mainly due to bullying though.. I thought  cant be that hard  we have been at uni years lol.. when I looked into it I was like .. err maybe not !! haha.. I think it was because it was his GCSEs though.. and his is a Lazy teen ! So I thought the structure would probably be better for him. Thankfully the bullying seems to have sorted itself now fingers crossed &#129310;.. 

O is getting up 5.30 ish , down to one nap most days now. Thats been since starting nursery really. He is really smiley when he gets there which is nice. He actually puts his arms out if they ask him to. There is a lady there the kids call granny jean lol.. she seems to be his fave:) he always give her a big smile which is reassuring.. 

Vroggers/ glad everything going ok with new baby. O was sucking his cord all the time in his scans , so cute isnt it :) exciting stuff. I cant believe u r 30 weeks ! 
L sounds like she is doing great with her walking :) its great that the doc has said that a nurse can entertain L during your section if needed. Im sure thats a relief for u and dh X 

Well Im dat in hairdressers with fouls on my head, having some overdue me time. Ds was up in night with sore ear so wasnt sure it was going to happen but he has gone to mums and is playing there fine. O getting much more confident doing steps, still does about 4/5 at a time , most about 8. He will stretch his arms out to grab what is in front of him and basically let it and grip on&#128514; is cute. He is getting braver. He is very pleased with his new shoes haha..and actually keeps them on ! 

I emailed a private hospital this week, Im considering having boobs done, not much left of them since feeding last two babies, not that there was much to start with lo. 
Not sure yet just a thought at the min but something Ive considered since being 16. Maybe reaching the mid life crisis stage ha..

Anyway hope u have a nice day ladies x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Yes, my job does require a lot of concentration! 
Dont worry - Im not judging your typos! I am always posting on my phone in a hurry as well, so I really cant judge. ;) 
Thats interesting youre considering getting your boobs done! Let us know what you decide! Great job with O taking more steps. Im glad your ds isnt being bullied anymore.

Ally - I think thats great youre considering homeschooling! I think its a great option. I wanted to homeschool for a while, but since having kids, I think it might be too much for me. I know lots of homeschool moms who love it, though! 
Thats great youre looking at working part time. I hope after a year or two of this full time business, I can work part time until the kids are all grown up! It really is so important to be with them lots when theyre so young.

VRogers - thats great someone can watch L while you have your section. That will make things a lot easier. It would be super stressful to have to sort out an overnight with her being so young.
Yes, definitely sounds like L still needs her 2 naps. :) 

AFM - not much up. Just had a long weekend, but DH was sick for 2 out of the 3 days with a stomach flu. Blah! Thankfully, yesterday we had a nice day together. Took the kids to an indoor playground and picked up Take-out on the way home. Ive been really stressed and tired lately. Needed lots of naps all weekend. We are interviewing daycares and its a total headache. Some of them way overcharge!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- we never saw L do that so I didnt even know it was a thing! It does make sense though. 
Yay for getting to go to hairdressers! 
I dont blame you for considering getting your boobs done, pregnancy does quite a change to them! 

Literati- sounds like you had a busy weekend. How is the daycare search coming? It is ridiculous how much some of them charge.


----------



## AliJo

This thread has died down so much! It makes me kind of sad. I don't want to lose contact with all my January buddies! 

Lite - I hate hate hate interviewing. I never know how to feel about them. I always have horrid luck, too. I still haven't told my current I'm going to be leaving her because I feel bad about it. I know I shouldn't, but I do. She's overall a good lady, but my boys need someone better. 

Last weekend I kept them home because O is new to using the potty and I told her her that and that he would need an adult's help. I made sure to say adult to see if she would say anything and she said that she was still using a walker (thought she would be done using it. She had a foot infection) and would take her awhile to get there and if one of the older kids can help him. So I kept them home because it felt like a totally unsafe situation even if there are older kids that can help. I want my children watched by adults not children. Plus I don't want my 3 year old thinking it is okay for ANYONE to help him to the potty. Ugh.. I feel sick about it all still. It was a total mess and my DH had to take work off to stay with them. There was even an argument between us over it all and I had a mental breakdown and then kicked my brother and his family out. They found somewhere safe (at least I hope safe) to go so.. hopefully they get their crap together. After the argument I just knew they had to go. The tension has been so high here.. we needed our home back. 

Apple - If I ever care to do something to my breasts it would be a lift in the future :haha: They will definitely be floppy things later. 

Vrogers - I keep watching your counter! Exciting!! Decided on her name yet? I was looking at baby girl names today. I really want one some day. I like the name Avery also Saoirse which my DH really likes.. which is an Irish name and not common over here. Although.. it hit the top 1000 on SSA baby list last year. Rank 983 :haha: Probably because of the actor. That's okay.. if it gets common enough maybe I wouldn't mind using it lol

AFM - Work was hell on Tue/Wed. Sorry for my choice of words if it is offending, but it truly was. I want a new job so bad. It took all of me to not put two weeks in and as a nurse I should put 30 days. I feel very very very little appreciation and one of my nurse coworkers makes it complete hell to work with. Doesn't do her job making it REALLY hard to work with and follow. It was such a mess. I was there 3 hours over one day because of her. I came home to my boys asleep. I was so angry that day. Then the next day I was so mentally done that I just couldn't hardly work. I was so depressed. I kept almost crying all day and actually hid in the med room for 15 minutes during a med pass just to cry. 

Don't mind me and my pity party.

I'm going to talk to my hubby about trying to move up. That way I can either 1) go to part time or 2) Find another job and do part time there to work around his schedule till our hours work out better

It'll be easier to figure out 2 days vs 3. 

Boys are doing well. They got some croup crud, but area already much better. Very short. T got a stomach bug too and woke up throwing up. He stayed out with DH and I guess he threw up a couple of times. Poor buddy. Did okay through it all, though. Both have runny noses still and T has a bit of a cough left. Glad I had a nebulizer to give him when it was real bad. 

On my TTC journey. I have no idea if I ovulated or not. Temping hasn't provided any answers. I had a positive OPK and a temp dip on one of those days then a slight rise the next 3 days then a spike then a huge dip today. No idea. Makes me mad. If I ovulated on the dip I'm 5dpo.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I agree, Ive noticed its slowed down so much and it makes me sad! I will be staying here for as long as even just one other person is here too, no plans on me leaving!
I let dh choose as long as we could do Jean for her middle name (after my dads mom) and he is pretty set on Elizabeth! I was indifferent at first but it has grown on me and seems to go with her sisters name Lillian really well! 
Work sounds awful especially having to go over 3 hours and then coming home unable to spend time with your boys. I honestly wouldnt blame you if you changed jobs. Maybe you could start job hunting now and then put in your notice, if you cant/dont want to do part time? It sucks to be miserable at work when you have to be there so often and you would rather be with your family!
Im no expert at all but that does sound like ovulation to me, with the temp dip and pos OPK. If I remember correctly there is also a secondary estrogen surge that can cause a temp dip, but I dont remember exactly when? Do you use fertility friend at all? I hope you get it sorted and can know for sure asap!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ yes it was a nice treat. I always go to same place. She used to come to your house but has gone into business with a couple of friends and they have a really nice salon and do hair and beauty now., the place is lush, really pamper you. You can have a choice of fancy coffee ect or wine if u like lol . I got highlights and even decided to have brows waxed. I felt a new woman haha ..,Im also watching your counter like Ali , its going quickly :) I know I say it every time but exiting !! Lol.. hows L getting on with her walking about ? :) 

Ali, wow sounds like u have really had a week of it. Sorry ur job is so rubbish at the min. Its such a pain when u have a member of staff like that. My step daughter is due to qualify as a paediatric nurse , she has just applied for a children's ward and at the min its 1 nurse to 14 children , I think thats crazy and unsafe. Then another place 10 miles away is 1 nurse to 4 children , such a difference. I hope u do manage to change you job if poss x 

I would have kept ds at home like u did in that situation. Sorry about the arguments &#128577; and u have been really good to your brother and his family. maybe its what they needed by the sound of it. U need your family time back hon x 
With TTC I do think that prob sounds like ovulation, the main and most reliable sign for me was changes down below &#128518; i def got more discharge stuff sorry for tmi ha.. I temped every day same time am and the was a def spike around same time. Fingers crossed it happens soon..:) 

Well been a chilly but bright weekend here. We went out for a drive today and went to a park. Oh took ds inside a castle which was nice whilst I sat n chilled with O, it wasnt good for prams. In the park the was a bandstand and ds had it all to himself. He got up and did full rendition of ed Sheehan castle on the hill lol.. was really funny with his air guitar.. he was so dramatic haha.. good video for his 18th &#128514; his hair is exactly same colour so that why he is a big fan. He also asked if Chris could come for tea a while back , I thought he meant my brother. He said  no chris Martin  deadly serious , massive cold play fan as well lol ..Im like yeah mummy wishes darling haha ..they come out with some funny stuff at time &#128514; I remember my eldest asking Santa for an invisible door lol.. 
well Ive got quite a busy week. Im training for 4 days this week. In Manchester, its cost me £500 and work wont put a penny to it but will expect me to use it as part of my role , its a joke really. Its something I want to do though so will hopefully be worth it. 
O getting more confident with his steps every day, still not free walking really , he will just walk to u if u put your arms out to him, I think the most is about 10 steps so far but on his own he will take about 4 then go to his bum. We put him in a swing today and he was cracking up laughing in it .. so cute.. 
it is definitely getting quiet on here but its just down to people getting busy I think. The last good thread I was on faded out which was sad but it wasnt anywhere near as good as this one or last as long. Ill keep coming on even if its only every few days. I do love catching up with my B&B mummys x &#128536; u all keep me sane haha.. I love hearing what all our little babies and moms/ mummys are up to and we have new little ones on way now and TTC !! Xx 

Anyway hope u r all having / had nice weekend , Ill be on again soon x


----------



## Angel5000

Good morning everyone! I haven't logged into BnB in a long time, but was thinking about you all lately and wanted to pop in and see if anyone was still here. :kiss: 

Melody is doing so well. She's almost 14 months, (as most of yours are too! :haha: ) and she's running all over the place. She eats really well, so well that the daycare has asked me to provide extra snacks they can keep in their fridge for her so that on days when she eats everything I've packed they have extra just in case. :facepalm: Last weekend she figured out she enjoys closing doors, so she keeps running around closing all the doors (and locking herself into rooms because she can't get back out), and Just this weekend she figured out how to open the front door, so I found her standing on the front porch when DH forgot to lock it! :dohh: 

I do wish she would sleep longer. No matter what time she goes to bed, she's up around 6am. BUT she sleeps really well, so bedtime is around 6:30pm for her, and she sleeps straight through until 6am! Phew. 12 hours of beautiful sleep. And, we got her one of those nightlight pillow pets that puts stars on the ceiling so she will sit in the crib and play with it for a little bit and then just lay down, stare at the ceiling and put herself to sleep. No crying or anything. It's so lovely. Makes up for the craziness she puts us through during the day :haha: 

How are your Little's doing on talking? M will say "hi" all the time, and says "dada", and "puppies" (thats what we call our dogs). She refuses to say Mama. She can say it, I've heard her make the sounds, but if you try to get her to say it she'll look right at you and say "Dada". Sometimes i Feel like she really should be saying more, but maybe I'm just overthinking it. 


Is anyone TTC again? I know that most of you already had at least one before , but M was my first and we've decided to start TTC#2 soon(ish). I'm having my IUD removed the first week of April and then we'll start TTC in May/June-ish. 


Apple - so I just read you'er considering getting your boobs done? Wow! That's really interesting. I know a couple family members who have had reductions, but don't know anyone who has done anything else. Would be interested to see how that goes! :) 

Ally - Homeschooling is definitely an option as long as you're up for the challenge. :) As a public school teacher I know that schools don't always work for everyone, I also know that sometimes homeschool kids come to us who are well prepared and sometimes we get those kids whose parents tried to homeschool but weren't really up for the teaching portion so they just let the "internet" do it for them and their children are woefully lacking in skills. I encourage parents to look into homeschooling if that's what is best for your family, but to make sure you're up for it. :) I've actually considered it myself if our local community does not pass the bond we're trying to pass to get another building. It's too crowded and I love my district but I'm not sure I want my daughter in the overcrowded elementary. 


Vrogers - do I see that you're pregnant and expecting soon?? Congrats!! :happydance: How exciting!! I wish I'd been keeping up sooner! 


Ali - Sounds like you're having a rough time with childcare? (If I read your post right). I'm so sorry. It's so hard to find good childcare. We searched for a long time and really had to debate between home care and a center. In the end I went with a certified center, and I really love my daycare, but we were lucky to find them. They do charge quite a bit though.


----------



## AliJo

Angel - So good to hear from you!!!

Oh goodness it's so scary when they can get out!! I really need to put up some safeguards due to my oldest. He doesn't try to go out on his own, but it just takes one time. He did lock me out of the house one day. Not truly, but I was getting the dog inside and I went to walk back in and he bolted me out! Laughing on the other side. 

BAH if T would sleep 12 hours I would be a whole new woman! He has been horrid lately. I don't even know what to do. I'm so tired myself that its so so SO hard to break bad habits. 

She's right where she should be for speaking. T says Mama, Dada, more, and go. We work on new words, but push it. He tries to say blue and it's cute because he blows lip bubbles trying to do it. 

I'm actually TTC at the moment. 8DPO. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I got lucky with both boys and it took only one month. What are my odds to do that again? 

Apple - Being a nurse is very frustrating. We want to provide quality care, but the corporations are only in it for the money. We get shorted all the time. They expect us to provide quality care without the means to do so. That's so funny about the Ed Sheeran performance lol.. I love red heads! 

Vrogers - I am using FF.. I finally got my cross hairs today and it was on the same day OPK predicted ovulation. I had a high jump today so I'm hoping it means my chart is turning triphastic. Hoping it stays up tomorrow. 

I'm semi job hunting. I just have to find something that would work with my husband's schedule or somewhere willing to work with me. It's so hard. I usually just want to break down and cry over it all. My anxiety is so high about going to work tomorrow. I don't know who I work with..


----------



## Apple111

Angel, loverly to hear from u, M sounds like she is doing great. 12 hours .. wow that sounds bliss !! Scary she nearly got out. We have gates everywhere still from ds but if I left it open Ive no doubt O would be straight to front door. They are so quick !! Ms talking sounds great bless her. 

Ali/ I really feel it for u with the job situation. Ive everything crosses hon that u find something else soon that fits in with hubby. T sounds like he is doing great with his talking bless him :) hows thibgs going with your brother. I think u said he found somewhere else to live, has that lasted ? Hope things a bit more settled at home for u. I bet its nice to get hubby and your boys back to yourself x 8dpo :) I got BFF at 9 :) fx 

Well Ive had a stressful evening !! It was ds first swimming lesson tonight and he had total meltdown as soon as he got in the water. The guy teaching him stayed with him though and managed to get him in the water and pulled him along on a foam snake thing think its called a woggle lol.. I asked ds after what made him so sad and he said  it was cold mummy !! Honestly he is so soft at times lol. After 20 mins I got a smile and a &#128077; .. he must have warmed up by that stage haha.. he was very proud of himself so got lots of praise from us for being brave :) 
The stressful thing was being there with O, the place was roasting , that much I had to strip him down to his vest, then O decided to have a meltdown just as ds got out and was wrapped in his towel .. then he was cold again !! Ha .it was a nightmare, .it was first time so Ill be more prepared next time now that I have the place sussed. 

O getting more confident with his little steps, takes prob 5/6 now quite often with his little waddle , realy cute. He isnt really saying anything apart from the awww thing when he gives us a hug. So thats more a sound haha. But we know what he me means, I think he may be on the verge of mama.. anyway oh has gone to meet his brother for few hours so Im going to watch walking dead in peace as missed it last night. x then Im off to bed to watch greys anatomy, so into that at the min! Only justs discovered it haha.. Im years behind everyone else :) 

Ive got a course later this week and there is bad weather warnings.. just my luck ill get stuck!!

Hope u r all well x


----------



## Ally2015

Ah I neee to get on here more often. I'm just popping on. Funny story, dh is currently helping his friend move home. Isa is being really unsettled so currently is in bed sprawled out, taking up my side. I'm lying on dh's side... he's got no room when he gets home(in like 15 mins) &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
Will try to get on tomorrow N catch up properly cx


----------



## vrogers

Apple- coffee while being pampered sounds sooo lovely! It really is going by so fast, it felt like it dragged so slow with L but now it feels like its been five minutes! Thank you for asking about L, shes walking great now, trying to run but usually ends up stumbling. 
Aw the castle sounds like fun! L went from taking several steps to walking everywhere in just a couple weeks so I bet O is walking very very soon! 

Angel- so good to hear from you!! Yes, I was a mess when I found out but Ive had several months for it to sink in and try to get ready haha. 
Melody sounds busy! Its funny how entertained they get by doors. 6am would not be fun for me either but 12 hours straight does sound like a dream! It sounds like melody is doing great on talking, similar to how L is. I overthink everything too especially because Ive never done this before and its easy to compare babies, but they really are all so different just like adults! She sounds like shes doing great! 

Ali- I always loved getting those cross hairs haha made me feel so accomplished. Will you be testing any specific day? 
Im sorry work is so frustrating! I hope youre able to find something that works with your familys schedule or do part time, or whatever you need to let off some stress. 

Ally- hope you and Isa are doing well! 

Afm- Ive been having some pretty bad pelvic/hip area pain that I didnt get like this with L. It started a few weeks ago but would usually just be in the evenings after a long day of chasing after L, and now comes earlier in the day and makes it hard to run after L and get on the floor with her. I bought a support belt thing from amazon that should be in tomorrow, hoping it helps! Will definitely bring it up at my appointment Monday too just to be safe. By the evenings when we put L to bed I am definitely more than ready to hop in bed myself! 
Other than that, we are hoping the weather is nice this weekend (we keep getting lots of rain) so we can go to dhs hunting camp. Itll be nice to bring Ls swing, let her run around and see the cows/bunnies and be outside. 
Thats about it here!


----------



## Ally2015

getting on to properly catch up, we have had loads of snow!! uni and schools etc all cancelled. 

lit- i know, the idea of home schooling sounds so appealing to me, and the one on one with your child but will have to see how things are in a few years. Hopefully it will work out. any updates on a new daycare?

ali- gosh, all sounds so stressful, but like apple said, maybe its what ur brother needed! hopefully you can find a more appropriate job soon. What kind of jobs have u been looking for?

apple- sorry about ds's meltdown during swimming! sounds so stressful, but least you will be prepared for next time. i've not watched greys anatomy or the walking dead haha, i hardly watch stuff. Sounds like Ollie will be walking soon, isa is the same now, he takes a few steps but thats it for now. hows the weather where u are? the beast from the east has been pretty bad here, uni, colleges all shut, we all gettin cabin fever. 
i dont think i could ever get my boobs done,but i liked how much bigger and nicer they looked when i was pregnant. 

angel- its so so nice to hear from you and great to hear Melody is doing well! Great that she is sleeping well and walking about. Isa isn't walking or talking yet haha, so M sounds like she is right on track!

vrogers- hope the pain eases, just make sure your drinking loads of water and resting when you can. Hunting camp sounds good, hope the rain stays off for u :)

AFM- we've had the most snow i've ever seen in scotland i think, really thick and everything has come to a standstill! The last two days have been snow days, uni and colleges off. Been out for a few walks in it, it;s been lovely, but feel for the people who have to go into work...

Isa is doing more steps now, if u hold ur hands out to him, he takes 2/3 steps to get to you, but thats it haha. i've got appt on tues at dr to get his tongue checked, i am 99% certain he has a tongue tie still, and im worried it's delaying his speech. 

Booking my trip to italy next month over the next few days, found some decent priced flights and it;s going to be our first holiday abroad with Isa. Bit worried about how he will be on the plane! 

Applied for a job that was advertised at uni, its one to one tutoring with people who have learning difficulties. I really don't have the time for it haha as need to finish thesis but thought why not, lets apply. 

i think thats about it for now, will get on again soon.
hope u are all well and i miss the thread being more active, i love hearing everyones updates and baby stories


----------



## Angel5000

What a week! I'm so glad it's Friday! Melody's daycare said she was really moody this week, I'm hoping that doesn't carry over into the weekend! :shrug:

I've added a pic of Melody from a couple weeks ago. We went for a walk and she plopped right down in this puddle. :dohh: :haha: She loves water. So I let her play in it. Why not. :shrug: lol.


Ali - Yes, it's so scary when they can get out! It's crazy because she can't reach any of the door handles on the inside doors, but apparently our front door handle is much lower than all the handles on the rest of the doors. :dohh: We're making sure to lock the deadbolt now so she can't get out. 


I'm so sorry that T isn't sleeping!! I am very blessed that M sleeps through the night. With some very slow and gentle training she's reached a point where she puts herself to sleep on her own, no fussing, but there are occasionally nights when she wakes up hysterical and inconsolable. Those nights are rough because she'll be up for 1-2 hours, and is inconsolable. 

How's the TTC process going? This is the first month TTC? Good luck! Hopefuly you'll be lucky again! I keep wanting to try asap but I also really want to try to make it happen closer to summer so that the next time I go onto maternity leave it isn't so rough going back to work. :dohh: 


Apple - Yeah, the 12 hours is pretty nice. The only part that sucks is that no matter what time I put her down, she's up by 6-6:30am. So I can't sleep in late because she won't sleep any later. We tried moving her bedtime a little later to get her to sleep later, and it backfired and she was waking up earlier :dohh: I think I just have an early bird on my hands. So since she only takes 1 nap a day now in the toddler room at the daycare, she goes down around 6:30-7pm to make up for it. 

We've got a gate blocking the kitchen but everything else I've left mostly open. M is starting to climb on anything she can, so any gates that have any horizontal slates where she can get a foot hold are no good for us. :dohh: Crazy Monkey Girl! 

Your DS's first swimming lesson sounds like it was so stressful! But it sounds like in the end he had a good time with the swimming lesson, so that's good. 

I LOVED Grey's Anatomy!! I stopped a couple seasons ago because it was just too different for me, but the first 10 years are great! :happydance:


Vrogers - I can imagine being a mess at the initial BFP. I would have been! Are you excited? 

Melody is so busy! We have to keep her occupied, and swap out her toys and take her for regular walks and get out or she gets really cranky and melodramatic. 

Is the support belt helping at all for the hip pain? I had some real bad pelvic/hip pain with M, the belt helped some. Some friends suggested chiropractor when I was pregnant and I never did do it, but I think it probably would have helped.
 



Attached Files:







27459212_10106911763173230_5477337874626558175_n.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hellooo! How are you all doing? I tried to read back as much as I can. I want to try and keep updated here. I do wonder about and miss you all.

So an update on V. She is 14mths next week. She has been walking 4 mths so runs now and is steady. 

She still eats anything we give her apart from pancake! She is a very hungry girl. 

She still CO sleeps. We just keep her downstairs with us and she falls asleep about 7pm and then we carry her up at 11ish and into bed with us. She doesn't tend to wake up until 3ish for milk but she is so easy ha ha x
I am so lucky she sleeps well.
She still loves her milk. 

She says ' mumma, Dad, baby, bear, car, cat, bye bye, hiya, up, bird and nan's
She seems to be learning new words daily.
She is generally easy. Happy to stay home often she is not demanding. She is easily occupied and for her naps I put her on sofa and she goes to sleep while I go and wash up etc. She knows it's naptime and is so hassle free. I can't believe it as all my other 3 had to be rocked lol.

I love homeschooling idea. I keep mine at home with me till 4/5 rather than preschool. Homeschooling is something I'd 
consider.

So we get married next month. Ahh!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh and she does swimming lessons and enjoys it x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yesterday
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180301_095058_568.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 
Angel/ midnight , thanks for sharing pics x 

Its 2.20 am so I wont stay on long. Just quick update and Ill reply to everyone again properly :) 

I went to my course last week. Was a bit of a treck with the bad weather but enjoyed it otherwise. 
O isnt very well. He has been being sick for a day and now is really troubled by his top teeth. Hope it passes soon and they cut through quickly he is really unsettled and burning up a lot. Loose poos and sore bum. Having lots of cuddles x 
Ill try and get on again soon just had really busy week &#128547;


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies managed to get on again lol.. hope u r all well. 

Midnight v sounds like she is doing amazing bless her :) n brill pic of u both &#128525;
So, nearly wedding time ! Exciting stuff, are you doing the big white one or going for a quieter one. We will get married eventually, keep having babies lol.. no more now though so sure we will start talking soon. Keep us updated :) cant wait for pics !! 
Ive only taken O swimming a couple of times. My friend teaches turtle tots, I was actually thinking of taking O. Ds just started his but he is 4. Ive never taken them earlier before but its really popular now x 

Vroggers/ how u doing hon, hope the pelvic pain has improved. I must admit I got it with ds2/3 and all that helped was rest. Fingers crossed it doesnt get any worse x hope the belt helps and hope u got good weather for the weekend d ! 

Angel, M looks a little cutie . I smiled when saw her little feet in the puddle lol.. that is just so all of my boys ! Ha..

With the early mornings, when I wake up if its anything to 5 its a bonus these days lol.. funny though my mum said exactly same about me when I was a baby, so Ill blame myself haha.. Ive just got into habit of watching catch up tv ha..as most of time O goes back to sleep within an hr but Im then awake as ds decided to get up then &#128547;.. 

Ali, hope u r ok hon, hows the Ttc coming along ? Hope T sleeping a bit better for u x 

Ally fingers crossed for the job! Thats sounds really interesting. Hope the snow has settled now for u. We hardly got any. We did get a morning where I had a snowball fight in garden with ds and he made a teeny weeny snowman lol.. it wasnt even a ft high ha.. but he was pleased with it.. 

Lit/ hope u r doing ok hon and thing settling down for u. Did u find a daycare yet u r happy with ? N hope the job situation is going ok, 

Slammer hope u r well hon x 

Well poor little O has really been struggling last few days with these top teeth coming through, burning up, bad tummy , if I didnt know better Id say he had a big but he was like this last time and so was ds every time :( 

He is getting more confident with his little steps and getting braver but stil goes to his bum if the distance looks anything more than 5 steps lol.. he has been in with me most night as he just settles better. Im only at work one morning this week. Ive been seeing some private clients so thats made it up a bit. We go away for a couple of days on Friday, Im actually giving ds day off school. We r going to wales so looking forward to that. Ive also booked a night for early April as its ds 5th birthday. We r going to make it a little birthday weekend for him. Im also thinking of taking him to chill factor, we will c :) 

Anyway Im off to watch a bit of Greys anatomy .. again haha .. night ladies x


----------



## AliJo

Been trying to reply over here and it seems like something always happens to it. You would think I would learn, but nope. 

I actually had my first PP period show up. Ran it's typical course of 4 days and done. I'm on CD7. Hoping to ovulate normally and conceive. I want to avoid having another January baby. Rather not have a late December either so we will see if I get pregnant this cycle or not. Hoping to ovulate early and have a late November baby. 

T is doing great. He's such a cute little guy and his personality is just the cutest! He loves his big brother too. Kind of funny because when O is sleeping he wants to touch him. He was resting his hand on Os head and we tried to keep him from bothing him by removing him. This resulted in T screaming bloody murder. Put him back he just wants to touch him and is happy as can be. Other times he will trample him. 

I hope I can get on soon and catch up. Have this Parents as Teachers lady coming tomorrow. It's a free program to support parents of children 5 and under. Gives them materials and ideas to help stimulate the littles. I will bring all good ideas here!


----------



## Ally2015

hey ladies!
angel- what a lovely pic of Melody! 

midnight- V sounds like a dream baby, and that is a very sweet picture :) exciting about wedding! have u got honeymoon booked?

apple- fingers crossed O's teeth will come through very soon and he is more settled again! Wales sounds lovely! O and Isa sound like they are at similar walking stage, close but not quite there yet.

ali- please do share any ideas you think might be useful. T sounds adorable :) good luck with TTC, hope you get a november baby haha. 

afm- it's international womens day here, (dunno if it's in USA also?)- lovely to know all your lovely mums. Miss the ones who havent updated in ages.

All is good here, Isa is going to sleep really well, on his own in the cot, and it's adorable. Same for his naps. Hes taking more steps, but after a few falls. Nearly there! 
He had dr appt yesterday to check his tongue tie, dh took him. Isa didn't let dr get a look in haha and just cried, but she thinks he might do and will refer us to tongue tie clinic. Even if he does have one, i don't think we are gonna get the tongue cut yet as it involves general anaesthetic and he is actually eating fine and babbling away. He might be slow on talking, but we gonna wait to see- he might find a way to over-ride it. 
Besides that, i have until 31st may to submit my thesis, v excited it's almost over and looking forward to finding a job and summer time. 
anyway, want to keep chatting but best go, isa has been napping for agessssssss- not like him, and i really should do something productive.

speak soon x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I was reading up on tongue ties and from what I gathered they don't delay speech as they always have it and they will still learn how to produce sounds. My oldest has a little bit of one so I was looking into it since he was slow to talk. I don't think it was that at all because he didn't even try to say words he simply had no interest. He is completely find now and talks up a storm.


----------



## vrogers

Angel- I switch between oh crap I cant do this and getting anxious/excited to see how L does with a little sister and eventually when theyre able to play together. 
I have only been able to use the belt so far once, but Im going to start using it in the evenings because thats when the pain is worst. I have read people say chiropractor helps, if it gets bad enough I may look into that although I am hoping after birth it goes away! 
Busy is definitely a perfect way to describe this age. We do walks and the outside swing when L gets restless/grumpy inside. 
Melody is a cutie!! Looks like shes having a blast. I love her blonde hair! 

Midnight- wow sounds like V is doing great! She is talking so much! 
So jealous of the snow, what a cute picture! Cant wait to hear how the wedding goes! 

Apple- having teething issues here too, is it Os molars? Those ones are a pain and Ls has been so close to popping through for awhile, taking forever! 
Thats basically what my doc said about the pain, that it tends to happen with second (and more) pregnancies. Such a pain, literally! 
Sounds like you have a couple fun trips coming up, I hope all goes well! 
Poor O, I hope he gets better soon and it isnt anything worse than his teeth. 

Ali- thats great your period came back (that feels weird to say haha) hopefully its a bit easier to track now. I dont blame you for wanting to avoid a january baby with having one already. 
T and O sound so cute together! Glad they are both doing well. 

Ally- thats great Isa is going to sleep on his own and getting better with walking! 
Sounds like a good plan with waiting on the tongue tie if it doesnt seem to be affecting anything. 
Good luck with the thesis! Im sure you are ready to be done! 

Afm- I had my 32 week appointment Monday, just the usual pee and BP check, etc. I mentioned above to someone but my doc said the pelvic pain is normal for subsequent pregnancies, something to do with my body already knowing to stretch? Will be using the belt in the evenings to hopefully at least get some relief! 
I also went to my breastfeeding class last night. My bff came along (the one pregnant with her first due in August) and turns out the others who signed up didnt show so it was just us two with the teacher. It worked out really well because I was able to talk more/ask questions that I wouldnt with a bigger class. It was very informative and Im glad I went! 
L is doing great, busy and getting into everything! Walking everywhere (no longer crawling at all) but she still doesnt really say any words? Im not sure if I should be doing anything diff, she mostly says toddler gibberish and Im not sure if anything has meaning. Definitely bringing that up at her 15 month appt next month. I just bought a little inflatable toddler pool from amazon and I am ready for it to get here to try out. Its already warmed up here other than the odd cool day. 
Its freaking me out that next month is April! Im still deciding on what bassinet to get (we used a rock n play with L because of her reflux, but it was a pain to transition her out so I want to stay away from night sleeping in it) as well as a new glider because our crappy wooden one completely broke. Those are the main big purchases. I think we will be using Ls infant car seat so I dont have to buy a new one, and then later on worry about a new convertible seat. 
Think thats all going on here! Mostly just uncomfortable and TIRED especially by the time dh gets home!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies Ive not cought up yet as we have been away a couple of days :) just wanted to say Happy Mothers Day to anyone celebrating it xx&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Happy belated mothers dayx


----------



## AliJo

I forget that some have mothers day on another day. Happy Mother's Day (belated) to those who celebrated!! It's May 13th here in the US. 

Vrogers - There is so much less buying for the second. Although, I missed the whole fuss about a baby coming. I'm sure with my 3rd it'll be "Oh.. she's pregnant.. again" :haha: I even got some comments like that with my second like I didn't plan him. 



I think T is messing with my cycles. He's been nursing a lot again after I got him down to night feedings. He does that heart broken cry that I can't resist. He has two molars coming in so I'm sure that isn't helping. He also isn't a huge fan of milk or juice. I even tried chocolate milk and he just isn't a huge fan. I'm tempted to try toddler formula. He will drink milk and juice, but when he's tired he won't have it. He does refuse the breast at times too. He's starting to fall asleep just relaxing on me. So hoping that continues. 

FF gave me dotted crosshairs for the 9th, but I doubt it. I got all super negative OPKs. I think it's a fluke. My temps have been up, but sure they're a fluke too. If I didn't ovulate and didn't catch it I'm waiting a couple of months before TTC again. To avoid Christmas and T's birthday.


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi, everyone! Sorry I havent been on in so long. Life is so, so busy these days, and I rarely get a moment to myself. I am quite envious of many of the babies sleeping well or improving slightly with their sleep. Violet continues to nurse all night and has also started fighting sleep HARD. She cries if you even go near the rocking chair. In the mornings, as soon as I move one inch from her, she wakes instantly. Good times! Oh well. 

We have not found a good alternate daycare and have given up for now. We are going to try to transition V back to her original daycare in the next couple weeks. I am dreading it and know its going to go terribly, but I do think she will adjust eventually if we give it enough time. 
I started my new job last week and am liking it so far. First Day was really overwhelming, but it has been getting better since then. The nice thing is that I have enough to do and the days go by a lot faster that way as compared to my old job! I also really like the work so far. It is a big company, so hard to get to know people, but Im sure that will come with time. 

Apple - exciting that youre TTC! Thats good (in your case) that your cycle is back. Mine is not, but Im happy about that. Violet is still obsessed with nursing. She does fine without it when Im at work, but when Im home shes *always* on the boob haha. I know exactly that sad cry youre talking about. :( I cant help but give into it either. I honestly have no idea when Ill have the energy to night wean, so V might be nursing for a LONG time! Ahah. She has shown zero signs of readiness.

Best of luck TTC. I dont blame you for not wanting a December or another January due date. Hard to believe you could have a less than 2 year gap, though! I dont think I could manage it. I am excited for you! 
That is weird about your daycare provider saying that other kids could wipe O. I wouldnt be ok with that, either. Its the worst looking for daycares. I am SO hoping V transitions this time because I never want to look for one again.

Angel - thats very exciting you might TTC soon! So many people enjoy that smaller age gap. I feel worn out and like I just need a break at this point. Will this likely be your last? Please keep us posted on your TTC journey!
I am sorry Melody wont sleep in for you. Thats a shame. The one thing I am lucky with is that although V has to get up at 6:30 on week days, she does typically sleep in a bit on weekends. I am extremely not a morning person, so I can understand your pain! 

VRogers - sorry youve been having some pain/discomfort lately. Thats no fun at all. I feel bad for you being in your third trimester. I am having flashbacks of pregnancy and starting to shudder! I do still want baby #3, but Im just not ready yet! I hope something helps with your pain soon. Glad all is going well. 

Midnight - sounds like your Vi is a very relaxed baby. Glad shes doing so well! Cool that you are considering homeschooling! 

Ally - so many big decisions to make in the future with whether to homeschool or not. Im sure youll pick the best option. Exciting you applied for a job. Youre right that you might as well. You could always turn it down if you decided you didnt want it. 

Apple - glad youre doing okay. Sorry O wasnt feeling well a while back. How is he doing now? Glad youre getting a bit of private practice going on now! Woo. 

AFM - V is doing great, although I feel likely I barely see her these days with how much I work. She took her first steps a couple weeks ago, and she is slowly taking a few more here and there, plus just practicing free standing, but she is so far not full time walking yet. It is so adorable seeing her take steps. She gets SO proud of herself and just giggles with glee the whole time. I love her so much! As soon as I walk in the room these days, she gives a cutely drawn-out, Hiiiiiii! She also says, no dont! Because we have to tell her that so much, and its SO adorable to hear her say that in her tiny little voice. Sooo cute. I love this stage when they are starting to talk but are so tiny and innocent still, and dont have a sassy attitude!


----------



## Ally2015

ali- thanks for re-assurance, RE tongue tie. Good luck with TTC! Maybe waiting coupe of months is good strategy, as you can see if you find a pattern in your cycles and might make it easier to track. 

vrogers- glad all was ok at 32 week appt, cannot believe how little time is left! so exciting! glad the BF'ing class went well. 

apple- hope u had a nice time away. Hope O was good for you. Look forward to your update.

lit- glad your job is going well and that you are enjoying it, always great when days go in fast. Hopefully V will transition well to the old daycare. Great she is walking! She sounds adorable/

afm- this is a quick one, busy but all good. Isa still the same, not walking but not far off it. Been very busy at uni and super tired these days too. 
Had a nice mothers day on sunday, i went and got my hair cut, yah! It was very long before, and now it is much shorter and easier to manage. I prefer it short, as i have very thick hair. DH bought me breakfast in bed, with a card and flowers on mothers day, very sweet!
anyway will get on soon for a better update, but hope all u ladies have a good week x


----------



## vrogers

Ali- it does seem like all the excitement goes to the first baby haha. 
Hopefully your cycles regulate and become easier to track, mine were a tad irregular before L and it makes it tougher to know what your bodys doing even with temping and OPKs. 

Literati- Right there with you on sleep issues, it is rough! Im sorry you are also going through it too though. 
So glad to hear about how the new job is going! Im sure its a relief that with the sleep and daycare issues, something is going well. 
Third trimester is all I need to think about to be committed to getting birth control after this one is born! Third trimester on top of having a toddler is a special kind of torture. 
Aw V sounds adorable especially with her talking! Ive joked with dh that Im surprised L isnt saying no yet with how often we have to say it. She does shake her head no though. 

Ally- glad you had a nice mothers day and were able to get a little pampering! 
How is Isa doing? 

Afm- like Literati we are having sleep problems yet again. Seems like L was a pretty good sleeper as a newborn and young baby, and since 9+ months we have had some form of issue with her sleep. She did the late bedtime for a couple months which I regret complaining about, because at least she wasnt waking. The past 2 nights she has woken around 11:30-12 just screaming like shes in pain or scared. The first night she didnt go back to sleep until between 3:30-4 after letting her be, going to her, attempting feeding (she wasnt hungry), and finally dh caved and rocked her. Last night we started off doing kind of Ferber again, then I rocked her a bit and put her back in the crib with one of dhs shirts. I finally gave her her reflux med and within 30-40 min she was asleep. She is definitely cutting at least one molar, but Motrin wasnt touching the pain apparently. It sucks not knowing whats waking her because we dont know what to do to fix it. We are going to start giving her the reflux med in the evenings and see if that helps. Im worried about her doing this when I also have a newborn to take care of. Its going to be rough.
Other than sleep issues theres not much going on. Sorry this update was so whiny and boring!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, wow so busy lately and not been able to get on here properly. Im just in middle of morning school madness so sorry but his is a quick post again. Just wanted to say that last night O decided that he has had enough of just taking few steps and decided to leg it round front room.. so funny .. he has def found his confidence.. looks so funny running with his arms in the air for balance. And he lifts his knees really high when taking steps ..he looks like he has had a few beers &#127866; &#128514;but is very pleased with himself.. he just will not leave ds alone now !! I can see this is going to be fun ! 

Ill get back on later hopefully to read through properly and reply to everyone x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- the running makes us laugh too! We say she looks like captain jack sparrow running around with her arms up haha. 

Afm- quick update, Ls sleep has been better since starting back the reflux med! She woke a little to fuss the first two nights, and didnt wake last night (except around 4am to play and talk to herself) so hopefully weve found the problem.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 
Sorry not been able to get on here properly lately, Ive just had loads on last couple or of weeks. I feel like I havent got a minute to myself. Thankfully Ive had some leave from work, goodness knows how I would have managed if I was working as well.

Vroggers, glad the pregnancy going well. Not long now :) sorry about the pelvic pain, I had it with my last two but it went more or less straight after delivery so fingers crossed &#129310; its same for u. Glad Ls sleep is starting to settle with the meds. Hope it stays that way , hope her teeth settled as well now. It was Os top front teeth last week. He already has 4 bottom. To be honest I havent looked at the back as he has been so grumpy he diffinately seems to have got better last few days though. 

Lit nice to hear from u hon, sorry u havent managed to find a daycare you are happy with for V &#128577; I hope the transition back into her old place goes ok. Im sure u are so tired with it all x glad the job going ok, its nice to meet new people and good that you are busy so the day passes quickly. V sounds like she is doing great with her little steps and talking :) 

Ally/ your mothers day sounds loverly :) your dh is very thoughtful :) sorry uni been bit crazy and u have been so tired. Did u go for that job interview. ? Not long to go with your thesis :) Im sure u will be glad when thats all done. Isa sounds a little cutie and coming on great. He does sound like he is at similar stage to O. Nice that you got your hair done. I love getting mine done. Albeit not that often lol..Im going to book it in again for a few weeks haha..

Ali/ I Can understand u not being able to resist his little cry bless him, especially if he isnt keen on milk and juice in the day. O can be fussy with anything other than his usual milk. Im trying to get him on juice and water more in the day to also try and to help his bowels a bit as he is having to have powders to help him everyday still. I dont blame u for waiting a couple of months now to ttc. It might help your body settle your cycles a bit more as well. Hope work is going ok x hows things with your brother and his family now. hope they are settled somewhere. X

Midnight / v sounds and looks little cutie :) hope the wedding plans are coming along ok x exciting 

O doing great at the min, got over his poorly stage. It was his top front teeth, they made him so poorly :( 
He is walking around everywhere now. Vroggers the jack sparrow comment made me laugh as it is so spot on ! &#128514;. O Is just hassling his brother constantly now and his brother is getting stressed at times with him getting his toys ect.. the joys !! 
Ive been having Ive a few things going on with my older boys the last few weeks. My teen just being a teen, unsure what he wants to do after schoo ect.. so been spending lots of time with him going through stuff, school meeting ect. He has just got a job with his dad working a few hours sat n sun am which I think will do him good. His dad works on catering so he will be food prepping ect. 
My eldest son has been having loads of trouble with his work van, basically bought a new engine for it that was faulty when fitted, then they guy he bought it off took it and said he would fix it and my son has hasnt seen the van since that was in jan, it has been constant excuses from the guy that his sons in hospital ect. My son is a good lad so gave him the benefit of the doubt but now the guy is blanking him and only responding to txts with excuses so I was sat for 2 hours last night with police &#128547;it doesnt get easier as they get older !!

We had a loverly few days in wales last weekend, weather was great thankfully, went on beach with ds and O loved it as well. Ds loves going down for breakfast whilst O just made a massive mess everyday haha. We went for a walk in this huge hill called the orme and there were lots of wild mountain goats with little babies. That was quite cute. Ds brought some big pebbles back and we are going to paint them. 
We have noticed that ds is getting jealous of the attention O is getting from people so we are trying to be mindful of this and give him extra attention as well. Every time O walks across the front room and gets praise ds will start to having a moment saying  I can walk across the front room look! Haha he is 5 next month ! Thats actually crazy , its almost a year since I was posting pictures of his jet plane cake on here ! We are taking him away for a little night in a hotel and going to Lego land this year. So no crazy party ! Just our litttle family so Im glad about that. 
Better get off these two are trashing my house ! Hope u all have a nice day sorry if missed anyone !


----------



## vrogers

Apple- L doesnt really let me check her teeth but dh says he feels at least one molar about to pop. 
I busted up laughing when dh made the jack sparrow comment! :haha: 
Wow Im sorry about the van trouble! How frustrating. Have you been able to figure anything out with that yet? 
Ah I bet the little goats were adorable! Glad you all had a nice getaway. 
Aw 5 year old sounds adorable. Im sure he will love lego land! 

Afm- had my 34 week (!!!) check up yesterday, was thankfully uneventful except I was there for over 2 hours. Next check up is 36 weeks which starts cervix checks and then Im seen weekly. I cant believe Im so close to the end already, it feels like I peed on a stick and then blinked! 
As for L, still waiting on those obnoxious molars to pop through, theyve been close for awhile. She grabs her ear often in the evenings, dh and I were actually worried last night it could be an ear infection but we are pretty certain its her teeth. Shes sleeping okay, she still fights bed time and tends to wake once or twice fussing for a few min. Ready for her to transition to one nap so hopefully she will do better with the earlier bed time.


----------



## Apple111

Vrogers/ glad your check went ok. It does seem to have gone really fast. Hope those teeth cut through soon &#128577; O always really plays with his ears when he has teeth coming. Saying that last time ds wasnt well and I took him to see dr. I asked when I was there if he could check O and he ended up on antibiotics as his ear was inflamed and sore.. then I felt really bad &#128547;
O is down to 1 nap most days now but I have to try and get it as late in the day as poss or late morning or he starts getting tired late afternoon and is really!! Grumpy but if I then let him sleep he is up really late &#128547; it is better though if I manage it. He seems to be sleeping longer. Its 7am here and he is still asleep. He has woke prob 2/3 times in night just fussing a bit. Just my luck ds has woke early and has been asking for snacks for an hour. I can hear him now on the iPad playing a Thomas the tank racing game !! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; so blooming noisy !! Im not destined to have a morning in bed ha x


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies, no logged on in ages, but it's so quiet on here :( miss u all, and think of u often. 

vroges- glad the reflux med is helping, sounds like you found out what was the cause! do you think certain foods trigger it? I really cannot believe how fast your pregnancy is going, so close now! crazy!

apple- yah for O walking! glad u had a nice time in wales, sounds lovely :) Sorry about trouble with older sons, guess it really doesn't get easier, just different issues. Isa is the same with naps, 1 nap most days, and its normally about 11am- 12.30 and then he's up until bed which is 7ish. But sometimes he gets really grumpy before bedtime especially if his first nap was shorter than usual. 

afm- it's been busy here but everything is good. Isa had a week or so sleeping really well, i felt so much better that week in terms of energy and didn't feel as tired at night etc. But then i had a playdate with my friend and her baby. her baby was unwell, so isa caught it and had on/off temp for a couple of nights, and since then has been a bit off and still not 100%. But he is ok, just needs a couple more days i think. One thing he is always doing now is playing with his belly button, i think he has just recently discovered it and always has his hands there haha.
Uni has been busy, i start ajob there next week, it's flexible and just a few hours a week but well paid. Its one to one mentoring with people with disabilities.I'm just doing 2 hours next week, but week after it's a bit more. 
DH and i are going out for dinner tonight, mum is gonna watch Isa. We have beenmeaning to go out just the two of us for a wee while but never got round to it. Typically, today i am really tired as isa had a rough night, but i am still determined to go out haha. 
I hate the clocks changing, i feel like days flown by and i haven't done anything, and will mess up isa's sleep probably for a few days until he adjusts. 
It;s only 12 days till my holiday, really looking forward to it and having a break.
Anyways best go and do something productive now! catch up soon x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , really quiet on here hope u r all ok. &#128525;

Ally /nice to hear from you hun:) congrats on the job !! Thats great news. The meal out sounds loverly. Hope Isa picks up soon. Its so easy for them to pick things up isnt it. Still annoying when they do ..ha.. glad u got a good week sleep prior to that though. Hopefully he will be back on track soon. 

Midnight/ cant be long to your wedding now ! X hope its all going well :) 

Well we have had a nice weekend so far. Went to zoo yesterday just with my step daughter and her little boy who is same age as ds. They had a great time and the weather really picked up so that was a bonus. 
I was glad to get out of house to be honest.. oh has got a cough and bit run down and dont I know it..&#128547; my goodness he has been a right grump..mainly because he has a week off work and doesnt want to waste it which I totally get but he was proper snappy yesterday morning. I told him to get over himself, in as many words anyway..and passed him a lemsip &#128514;. lol and he seems to have listened. &#128514; still Ill but not as grumpy ha.. wouldnt mind but id proper looked after him, sent him to bed taking brews up ect, even bought him his favourite cake haha..

Anyway less moaning ha.. now he has got over his moment we have had a loverly morning, went to the beach and let O have his first proper walk on sand. He loved it, walked for ages. He is getting really confident now and quite fast.. he slept really well last night. Im wondering if it was him walking round the zoo. It would be good if his sleep did improve now he is more active on his feet.. does make sense ...fingers crossed &#129310; 

Me and oh have a week off together now before Easter with ds so planning lots of family days. 
News says its expected to be really cold Easter ! So going to try and get some days in early in the week. 

Hope u are all ok and little ones doing well x I know his thread seems to be quietening down with our busy lives but hopefully we can still get on to have catch ups x I do enjoys hearing how little ones are getting along and all our mummys x


----------



## newbie2013

Hi everyone, I miss you all! I promise to check in more often. Busy, tired, exciting over here. Ds is doing well aside from sleeping... Love him to bits!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- glad you had fun at the zoo and beach! Haha I dont blame you for telling oh to get over himself! That sounds like something I would tell dh. 
Any plans for your week off? 

Ally- she still eats lots of pouches so I think that probably doesnt help with the reflux! Im not really sure but I would think purees (as well as yogurt and applesauce) are a bit more acidic than some solid food? Thankfully the med seems to keep her pain under control! 
So cute about Isa playing with his belly button! Its fun to watch them disocover things for the first time and things we are used to are so amazing to them. 
I hope you and dh had a nice dinner together! 
I hate the time change as well, it stays light out so long that it makes bedtime a bit harder. 

Newbie- good to hear from you! Im sorry to hear about sleep issues though, its rough here too! 

Afm- went to target this weekend with my bff while dh stayed home with L, it was nice getting out for a bit. Her gender reveal party is this weekend and shes making it no kids since theres lots of rowdy kids on her dhs side, so my dh will be home with L again for a bit this weekend. 
Have had some random nausea come back on and off, thankfully not as bad as first tri but still annoying! 
L has started saying cow and dog both sound so cute because of her little toddler accent as I call it. She also loves sticking her toys/hands into others mouths. Started a couple weeks ago and its gross/funny. She is scared to walk outside which is weird, when I go to put her down she grips onto me, whether on grass or concrete. She walks perfect inside so Im not sure what its about. She also HATES wearing shoes even though I have tried multiple brands/styles! Ugh. 
Her sleeping is okay, still going to bed later than I would like and occasionally wakes to fuss (usually just once and not for long) but definitely much better with her reflux med.


----------



## Apple111

Vrogers/ L sounds like she is doing great. Super cute with her little words.:) O still not really saying anything that I can make out. He has said mama and dada a few times but not consistently. He is really babbling though which is really cute. When we talk to him he just babbles back so he is communicating in his own way ha.. 

Sorry the sickness is showing its self again &#128577; hope it passes soon for u. 

Sure u will have a great time at the baby reveal and it will nine nice for u to have some time to yourself if your dh has L. Does your friend have any preference ? 

O is the same with shoes will kick them off if he gets the chance. Im always worried he is going to lose one of them. He has one main pair that we had measured for him. I need to buy more really :) 

Newbie / nice to hear from you hon, glad Z doing well. They are super cute arent they :) everyone more busy these days but nice that we get on when we can , Ive not been too bad recently but sometimes it can be a couple of weeks x 



Afm- had a nice couple of days with oh as we are both off this week. Ds doesnt break up for Easter holidays until tomorrow afternoon so we have said we are going to go out for breakfast before collecting him. 
Is anyone doing anything special at Easter ? Ive got a little egg hunt with bunny feet for ds. Bought quite a few little eggs and choc rabbit and lamb for O, not gone over board though.. I did get ds a little rabbit balloon from my fave balloon shop. Its cute has chocolates at the bottom.. just hiding it all now lol .. ds is Into everything.. think Im going to do is a roast lunch at home that day as the weather is suppose to be rubbish !! 

Hope u r all well x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- its hit or miss if L will mimic those couple words, mostly she does a bunch of sounds like what you described, that I have no clue what shes saying ha! 
My friend wants a boy and her husband wants a girl! Im excited to find out. 
Glad mine isnt the only shoe hater! 
I would love to find an egg hunt to take L. Rabbit balloon sounds adorable! Dh bought a little bunny for L that well give to her Easter morning. 

Afm- I bought L a little baby doll, someone recommended it so when the new baby comes she can mimic how she sees me with the baby, with her baby. She seems to love it, always smiles at it and talks to it, but of course she also chews on its hand and is generally rough with it. 
Pretty sure L is trying to go to one nap? She has started refusing her afternoon nap the past couple days, may give her till next week to make sure it isnt a growth spurt and then start trying to push to one nap. 
Its quiet in here, hope everyone and babies are doing well!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ the baby doll sounds a really good idea. Yeah it is quiet on here. I get that everyone is so busy though. I get like it at times. Im in a couple of threads so just check in at same time :) Im back at work properly next week as all my leave has ran out then and Ive also picked up 3 private clients on my day off so prob will struggle to get on as much. I will try though. I was part of a really good thread a few years back that just faded out, it was a real shame. I think that this one seems ok though as everyone updated when they can. 
O is mainly down to one nap now. I def find it better. Just a pain when he gets tired later in day if his nap was early so I try and keep him awake until lunch. Hope u have a good night with your friend, Let us know the baby reveal :) 

Atm -We had a nice afternoon yesterday. We went crabbing with the boys. I must admit they are not my favourite creatures but ds got so exited when we caught some and he had them in his bucket..lol..they were nearly as big as my hand ! We then let them have a race back into the water. Not the best idea of oh as they all went opposite direction &#128514;.. 

Had a blip yesterday morning. I fell, well tripped over one of Os toys and fell straight over full wack with O in my arms. It wasnt good, thankfully it was on carpet and I took id say 80% if the blow but O def went with a bang as well but I think it was mainly onto me..I felt terrible and was really shook up for ages after &#128577;. We kept a really close eye on O all day. I hurt my knee, I shoulder, hip and elbow.. ok today.. u think u will be able to stop it if it happens but there was no way I could. It was so quick. 
Thankfully oh was there and was really good he took O straight off me and kept an eye on us both all day. I think he was concerned that I may have gone dizzy or something with this gall bladder thing as Im not eating great but I know it wasnt that I was just a dumb ass, very uncool tripping over a toy ! &#128547;.. id not slept very well with O for a few nights so Ill blame it on tiredness !! &#128514;
Hope all you ladies and babies are ok x


----------



## Apple111

Oh no bit quiet on here &#128577;hope all u ladies and babies are ok and had nice Easter weekend. 

Ally/ not long to your holiday, hope Isa well x 

Midnight / has it been your wedding yet ! X

Lit/ hope the job going ok x 

Vroggers hope, u bump and L doing ok x 

Ali/ hope u n boys ok, n work not too crazy x 

Slammer/ hope u r well hon x 

Back at work now, full on &#128547;.. so will just get on when I can ladies x O doing great x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- about what time is Os nap? Still trying to figure out if L is trying to drop to one and what the best time is! 
Crabbing sounds like fun! I would be like you, probably would just stand back and watch. 
Oh my goodness I bet the fall was scary. I cant believe I havent done that yet with how clumsy I am. Glad you are both okay! 

Afm- had my 36 week appointment today, got my GBS swab (was not expecting that one so it was a not so pleasant surprise ha) and found out Im about 1 cm dilated already. I went into the hospital to be induced at just a finger tip last time so my doc and I were both encouraged! I got a yoga ball last week and have been using it so maybe its helping? Down to weekly appointments now, cant believe how close! 

Its been quiet in here lately, I hope everyone is doing well and able to update soon! Miss hearing from everyone!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope all is ok xx

Wedding is at weekend. We leave tomorrow. 17hrs in car. Fml 

Violet has developed a whinge when she can't say what she wants. Its sooo high pitched!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ I try and get O to have a nap late morning to lunch if possible. If he falls asleep really early he will tend to have a second early afternoon. If he has been at nursery he normally finishes at 1 so he will be flat out then straight after for about 2 hours sometimes as he normally doesnt sleep at nursery. I dont let him sleep after 3.30 pm or he is up late at night &#128547; 
36 weeks exciting stuff, already 1cm , good stuff. Are you ready at home for your new arrival. Have u decided a name ? , Im not asking what it is yet ha x I do think the doll idea you were taking about b4 is a good idea for L. Is she still throwing it around &#128514; O would def be the same he chucks everything around.. 

I was always using my yoga ball, especially during labour itself. :) 

Midnight/ Im excited for u :) hope u have a loverly day hun x be loverly to see some pics, can imagine V is going to look a little doll x &#128149;be nice to have all your children around u x 

Quite busy here. Work busy and Im having to do a bit of admin work in the evenings. Im doing that so I can leave early to pick kids up from school which is better for ds. 

Hope u other ladies are ok x


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi all. 
Sorry I never have time to be on here anymore. Thanks for asking about me. 
Work is okay. I am really liking the job itself (as in what I do at work), but I feel like ALL I do is work now. I have to act a lot more professional now, so I dont get to touch my phone all day - not even at lunch because I always have to sit with co workers. Then the evenings are of course crazy getting the kids fed and to bed. By the time theyre asleep, Im Exhausted and just want to veg. Then we start it all over again. Feeling quite depressed about not having Wednesdays off anymore. Feeling quite envious of those of you with time off or working part time. Blah. 

Violet has been slowly transitioning back to daycare. She is doing ok. She has improved a LOT since the first time we tried, but she still is very upset when I drop her off and is only doing half days (the other half shes with my mom). She actually is still not fully walking yet. 

VRogers - cant believe you had your 36 week appointment already! You really are nearing the end! I am excited for you! :) Are you worried about the transition at all? Any last things to get ready for baby? 

Apple - glad you had some time off a while back. Sorry things are so busy with you. I feel the exact same with not having a moment to myself! Thats a shame you have to do a bit of work in the evenings as well. 

Ally - sounds like a great new job! Thats great it pays well despite being only a few hours. Its always hard to find part time work that pays decently!

Midnight - congrats on the wedding! Hope it was amazing!

Hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## Ally2015

I keep meaning to get on but havent had time! Hope you are alll well!!! Today is my birthday and tomorrow we are off to Italy! So excited. Will try update once there x


----------



## AliJo

I miss all you ladies! Happy belated Birthday Ally!! 

Lite - I'm sorry life seems like it's all about work, now. I get it. I'm very thankful I get 4 days off a week and I always have a 5 day stretch every other. That's going to be very hard for me to give up if I get into a weekday job. I want a weekday job where I work 3 12 hour shifts in a row then have 4 off. I could accept that :haha: 

Apple - That's good that you can manage to get out early enough to do school pick up. 

Midnight - Exciting that your wedding is getting close! I did 16 hour drive with O when he was a year and a half. Never again!! I will always break up the ride from now on. He did good, but ugh. 

Vrogers - Only 3 more weeks till you're 40 weeks!! I can't believe it!! Means only 1 till full term!!! AH! Here I am impatiently waiting for May to roll around so I can start trying again lol.. 


AFM - I'm just so busy over here with work and the boys are constantly on the go. O is going to be starting preschool and finish out the year. He got a spot because of his "behavior".. he basically doesn't want to do what he's told to do when he would rather play. So he'll start going 4 times a week for 3 hours. I kind of want to cry!! I'll miss him! It'll be a good time to have one on one time with T, though. Get some running done and what not. 

Hoping to start trying again next month. It's odd actually trying. I usually just wind up pregnant lol I need to ovulate later in the month, though. Otherwise need to wait another cycle. 

My cycles are longer right now and I think it's because I'm still breastfeeding. I generally ovulate while I'm working my 2 on 1 off 2 on since T feeds much less then. Which makes it hard to actually DTD. He's sleeping good some nights. Like last night he slept from 9 to 4:30 without waking up to feed. Of course he's in bed with me, so that helps him sleep, but it's a good solid sleep for me. Some nights are still bad and generally it's when I've been working. So I fully believe he can sleep through the night when he's doing well. Also both his molars finally started to cut. They aren't all the way through, but I'm sure he feels better. 

I'm just going with the flow on the whole weaning thing. He nurses less and less on his own. I don't mind having it as an option to help him calm down. Sometimes he will go all day without nursing others he might nurse several times as a way to wind down or he's just needy. Yesterday he just laid on my chest and fell asleep without needing to nurse. So I'm not worried about "spoiling" him. 

I want to invite everyone over to see the attitude in my life. These boys crack me up. Currently T is throwing a tantrum in the playroom over 1) not getting the chocolate powder then 2) Not getting my pop (he managed to get a hold of it and hide with it in the 1 minute it took me to get his brother a drink) He was very proud of himself for getting it. Oh and I can't look at him I guess.. he just got mad again. 

Alright, I better get productive. These two are tornadoes.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - Thanks. Are you for sure going to switch to a weekday job at some point, or are you just considering your options? 

Thats too bad O has to go to preschool 4 days a week. Im sure you will miss him, but as you said, it will be nice to have some one on one time with T and have the opportunity to get some errands done! I hope all goes well. 
Good luck with trying again this month! I can imagine it would be very hard to fit in DTD into your fertile window. Thats great T is starting to sleep better. 
Violet still nurses all night long. She is finally getting to the point where she doesnt wake INsTANTLy when I move slightly away from her. Shes getting to the point where she might stay asleep for 10 minutes while I get dressed in the morning. Hmm...so sad to say that is progress for us! If my DH puts her to bed, we can also get her to stay asleep for about 15-20 minutes before she wakes up to nurse. Ugh! No idea how I get SUCH dependent sleepers! I dont really care too much because it doesnt disrupt my sleep much, but it is frustrating not getting any alone time in the evenings. Ah, well...
Thats cute about Ts tantrum. V also throws little tantrums and theyre still at the point where they are cute! Haha. She will randomly lie on the floor on her tummy and just cry in frustration. Doesnt take her too long to get over. Her tantrums are much less extreme than my dd1s were. 
Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## vrogers

Midnight- how exciting, congrats on the wedding! 

Apple- our naps are allll over the place right now, she almost always refuses a second nap even if she needs one. So exhausting! 
I picked the middle name Jean after my grandma who passed, and dh is set on the first name Elizabeth! We are only being secretive about it in real life till shes here :) 
The other day I had put one of Ls stuffed animals in her baby swing (weve kept it in the living room and although shes way outgrown it she loves climbing into it) and she chucked the animal across the room. I told dh thats not a good sign haha! 
How is work going? 

Literati- I am definitely worried! Im anxious about how dh and I will handle it and even more how L will be. Shes young enough that she wont ever remember being the only one but it still makes me feel guilty to think of how the focus suddenly wont be all on her. Its quite scary to think about two so close! 
I got an infant car seat, got all newborn and 3 mo clothes washed and have a basket in our bedroom with diapers, feeding supplies, burp clothes etc and I think really all we need now is a bassinet! Physically we are mostly prepared, not so much emotionally ha! 
Im glad you like the actual work, but I cant imagine how tired you probably are! They dont let you leave or eat alone for lunch? That would not be enjoyable for my introverted self. 
How are weekends? Are you and dh both off? 

Ally- happy belated birthday!!! I hope you were pampered. Italy..how exciting! 

Ali- Ive said this before but time has FLOWN this time! Its been a blur! Good luck with TTC! Hopefully your cycles regulate and you can get some more/better sleep! 
Sometimes it is funny what L will throw a tantrum over, like when we shut the fridge instead of letting her play in it. At least the tantrums are mostly cute at this age. 


Anyone have any plans this weekend? Ls sleep is making me want to pull my hair out, Ive tried doing one nap later in the day (12-12:30) hoping shell sleep for a couple hours and shell wake up 30 min later. Most days, like today, she needs nap by 11ish but then refuses a second nap so shes a mess by bedtime, and then shes still doing the later bedtimes. Its hit or miss on if shell wake to fuss, like last night around midnight she cried/fussed for a bit, the night before was around 2am for over an hour. Itll be interesting to throw a newborn sleep schedule into the mix, Im tired just thinking of it!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - oh gosh, that sounds exhausting with the naps. Violet mostly takes 2 naps during the week because she has to get up a bit earlier, but on weekends she has been doing the same as L with needing her morning nap but then fighting her afternoon nap and being cranky but wide awake until bedtime. So frustrating! Cant imagine how that would all work with a newborn, so I dont blame you for being stressed/tired just thinking about it, but Im sure it will turn out ok! At least newborns sleep a LOT at first so you can really focus on L still hopefully. That will be a hard adjustment for her at first, but as you said, shell never remember being an only child! I understand being physically ready but not emotionally. Best of luck! 

For lunches, I am too far away to go home for lunch, and I cant afford to eat out every day, so I am stuck eating at work! Coworkers are very friendly and wont let anyone sit and eat alone...even though I actually want to a lot of the time! It is definitely hard on my introverted self! It means Im definitely a zombie by the end of the day.

Hope you had a good weekend. DH was away for an overnight for work, but I had a play date with a friend and she ended up staying for supper and a movie with the kids. Lots of fun! Unfortunately, Violet was up screaming and inconsolable in the night. I think it was that her nose was so stuffy she couldnt breathe properly. I did get her back to sleep eventually, but it was very stressful for me, especially with DH not there!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- Im almost positive shes trying to go to one nap, this nap transition has been the most difficult and frustrating of all! 
Your coworkers sound nice, at least, with not wanting anyone to be alone. But alone is not always bad! 
Anyone who ever does nights alone is a rockstar in my book! I cant imagine being on my own for one of Ls fussy nights. 

Afm- had my weekly appointment yesterday but didnt get cervix checked since my doc gave me the option and I decided I would be too discouraged if no progress so we will check next week! Its tough waiting not knowing if I should prepare for another c section or if my body will let me do a vaginal this time. 
L is definitely going to one nap and Im hoping once she does, bedtime will be at least a little easier! Yesterday she took her morning nap and woke around 11:30 and then wouldnt take her afternoon nap, so she was a mess by bedtime and fought sleep until almost 9:30. 
We have her 15 month check up Thursday!


----------



## Ally2015

Hi ladies, finally getting a chance to catch up!

apple- hope u well and ollie. 

midnight0 hope wedding went well! do post a pic or two!!

ali- glad T is sleeping better on some nights, i feel the same with Isa. If he is all good, no issues he almost sleeps through the night in his cot. Other nights not so, and is in bed. Good luck getting some DTD in and hitting your fertile window!

lit- nice to hear from you, glad u are enjoying your job! its amazing you still nurse at night, i dont know how you do it!! Glad u have a little progress on the sleep though, and hopefully it will continue to get better.

Vrogers - your pregnancy is just flying by!!I noticed that if i put isa for a nap too early or too late, he wakes after 30 mins. But if i get it between his best time, which is normally 11-11.30 he naps longer. Maybe try changing her nap time to see if one suits her better? either way, i am sure its just a phase(maybe a long one) but fingers crossed by the time baby comes she is better. 

afm- Had a lovely birthday last week, and got back from Italy last night. I was really worried about the plane with Isa, we had to get two- Glasgow to london, and london to milan. But Isa was sooooooo well behaved on the plane, he slept for a good chunk of it, and the rest he was just curious, playing with the seatbelt, eating, and going up and down the aisle smiling at other kids. He was great the whole time too, slept in the cot thing provided at our air b and b really well and was happy to sit in his buggy all day when we were out and about. I really am so proud of my boy, made our trip so much easier. 
Italy was lovely, we were in the very north, near the alps. Very pictureque, and we had stunning views of Lake Iseo from our apartment. DH and I used to sit on balcony and chat away, when Isa went to bed, was so lovely. Much needed. My friends wedding was there (which is why we went on this holiday). A very lovely occasion and a great catch up. 
We had a couple of issues though, our bags were delayed when we arrived in Milan, and we had to wait hours for it to get sorted. We then had a 2 hour drive (we hired a car) to the bit we were staying at. DH had to drive on the other side of the road in the dark, it was pretty stressful and he actually hit the car against the kerb. The alloy was scratched, and when we returned it, they charged us 390 euros!!!!!! Disputing that, and also contacting british airways about the bag delay as it was very stressful for me, i actually felt so panicked worrying about everything being lost. 
Anyway that was Italy. Besides that Isa is doing great, happy boy. I need to go unpack now, hope u are all well and will get on sooner and update again x


----------



## vrogers

Ally- shes been wanting two naps again these past couple days, keeps throwing me off, but I did read it helps to gradually change the nap time and keep pushing it later so Ill have to experiment and see what time she needs. 
So glad to hear Isa did so well on the flights!That would be my biggest worry too. Sounds like you guys had a lovely trip despite the bumps! 

Afm- Ls 15 month check up was good, she weighs a few oz away from 23 pounds and is quite long, and her doc prescribed a steroid cream for her eczema. She also got one shot (cant remember which vaccine that one was). She did well other than when messed with, as usual! 
Soo sore and uncomfortable lately, definitely more so than the first time around. Been using the yoga ball a lot and will probably be checked for dilation at my appointment Monday, very much hoping to avoid c section this time but also trying to be realistic and open minded. 
Its gotten much quieter on here, hope that just means everyone is busier than normal!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry not been in in a while, I dont intend on stopping coming on just hard sometimes with these boys keeping me busy and being back at work. My private work is also going crazy which is good but its also taking up my time :( so Im feeling a bit shattered lately. Ill get in a routine soon x 

Sorry to not reply to everyone individually, I will if I get chance. Ive had a difficult few weeks, not something Ive vented on here about as sometimes u just get sick of talking about it and with weddings an new babies on the way I didnt want to be putting a negative on things as Im really happy for everyone. Xx 

Basically Ive been really concerned about my oh for quite some time now, he is really stressed with work ect and I know Ive mentioned b4 about family history but he is being really horrible with me. Will be ok for a few days then he will just flying off the handle , nothing in front of boys he is like a saint , sometimes overly so with the lads but with me he is saying some really horrible things. He has been off with my family and they are all now worried about me. He kicked off at Os 1st birthday as well in jan with my step dad who had said nothing, who also had a heart attack 2 years ago..Im so pissed he has dragged them into it. He is just so angry inside all the time and he will go from one extreme to another. He refuses to get support from anyone saying he doesnt trust people. 

We took ds to Legoland today and I said a comment to him ,honestly it was nothing but he said I embarrassed him in front of his daughter, it was just to do with having his pic taken on way in, there was this over enthusiastic woman taking pics, she was in your face but it was just for the kids so me and his eldest daughter (24) just had it done anyway for the young ones. Oh was adamant he wasnt and I just said laughing  oh get over yourself, we r not going to buy it are we I was laughing at the time, no malice at all. He basically refused to talk me and left after an hour , we had paid £60 to get in, and he took O with him saying it was too noisy for him. He Just met us after but was still really off with me , his daughter noticed. She has txt me since asking if Im ok. Ds was asking for him and everything but I distracted him and he had a good time. I was really gutted. On way home just us in car , boys asleep, he basically blamed me for him not being right, said because I keep asking him if he is ok and making suggestions of how to help him Im just reinforcing it and Im going to make him believe it. Wtf does he want from me. Yesterday he was thanking me for sticking by him , 8 yrs this has been going on, and saying he wants to be right for me and our boys. This evening he has suggested we split. Im gutted. He has just become robotic, I told him his reaction is not right for the situation and basically pleaded that he just trust me and take a step back and look at what happened but he is having non of it, blanking me, silent treatment all evening , saying dont make my tea or lunch for work, sleeping on couch. 
I really dont want to go, I wish I didnt love him it would be so much easier. Ive looked at houses to rent and there is one near us. Id need that for schools ect, its not best area compared to where we are now but I think Im going to go and have a look. Ive been txting a close friend and she has seen this now a few times and is saying enough is enough, my mums the same. I just dont know what to do &#128577; I dont want to be on my own but I know Im worth more than this. Im just feeling so sad I feel like Im losing my best friend. I know he just isnt right, he wont take any medication or see anyone point blank, its so bloody hard because Im a therapist myself so know how much he will benefit. I think it would be easier if i didnt have the insight I have because then I would probably just see him as a dick and have sacked him off ages ago, but I look at bigger picture but I dont know if Im allowing too much now &#128577;Sorry for long vent ladies, I really am, Im just quite emotional at the moment, just trying not to cry in front of my boys. Oh knows Ive just put my name down for gall bladder op as well and that Im worried about it I just dont feel he cares at all :( x 
on a positive, I know its quieter on here lately with our busy lives and growing babies but I did feel a bit better this evening when I thought to myself Ive got my few close friends and my B&B mummies to drag my butt through this is needed xx 

Hugs to u all x again sorry for vent &#128577;


----------



## vrogers

Oh apple Im so sorry about everything with oh. He wont even think about going to counseling with you? The back and forth-thanking you for staying and then saying mean things-has to be exhausting and confusing. Obviously you know your relationship and if it is abuse of some kind you certainly dont deserve that at all but otherwise seems like he is being rash with suddenly bringing up separation. It sounds like he would definitely benefit from counseling alone and with you but its tough because he has to want to go. 
I am so so sorry, I cant imagine how you must feel and wish I could hug you, and Im glad you can come on here and talk about it, I am sure I speak for everyone when I say vent as much as you need, no need to apologize! :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Thanks for reply vroggers/ Im just not sure what to do really. I did go and look at a house today, my oh doesnt know but I wasnt happy with it. I dont think its abuse I think my oh is struggling to manage his emotions because of life events and he is keeping it all inside but not managing this so he just blows a fuse with me. He never does it in front of the kids or his older kids and I just get on with things in the house ect or do something normal like take boys to see my mum so they arent aware but I just know as they get older they will be aware as my teen is aware if Im not right and I dont want that for them.

I spoke to oh last night and he is just shifting things onto me. Saying I say things and comments, that get him annoyed. I didnt take it for a min, I told him no way is he it shifting onto me. I know I am overly kind really and Im constantly doing things to keep him on a level. Ive asked him to go and see someone even just do it for me and he has said no. He doesnt trust them and doesnt value their opinion. I know Ive gone above and beyond for him. 

I know he loves his babies and is such a good daddy but he needs to understand they we are individual people as well. I just want him to be happy and live the best life he can. Ive also got lingering at the back of my mind that his brother took his own life and he had two little boys. I know I cant carry that but I cant help but be concerned about oh. He has shut everyone out and is starting to have difficulties with his older kids. I know if I leave he wont have anyone. 

Anyway I dont want to bore u ladies with my issues with this any more Ill just have to do some thinking. For now Im going to focus on my boys. 

Oh is due to have surgery on Saturday , well implants drilled into his gums, cost thousands &#128547;he was knocked off his bike a few years back and it smashed all his front teeth out so he needs them re doing. I know he is anxious about that. God knows why Im thinking about him when he is being so off with me but Im just going to leave things until after that I think. Im going to see a house tomorrow near my mum so Ill c how that goes.

My boys are doing well, ds a cheeky 5 yr old and little O is such a character now, proper stroppy if he doesnt get things his own way .. love them to bits x they keep me sane. 

I will get on later if I can and read back properly and comment to individuals. Sorry I havent managed so far &#128547;&#128577; thanks again Vroggers x hope u r feeling ok. 

Midnight , hope u had a loverly day x I was thinking of u hon x 

Ali/ Ally & Lit/ hope u r well ladies x 
Sorry if I missed anyone x


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- glad L's appt went well and sounds like she is growing well! how did ur appt on monday go? hope u are feeling more comfortable. Not long now though!

Apple- makes me so sad to read your message! so sorry for what u are going through, and i send u lots of love and hugs. Ur OH sounds very volatile and he does sound like he needs help. I really dont know what best thing to do is in this situation, i really feel for you. Maybe renting ur own place will be better , and bit of space will help. Either way, do what is best for u and ur boys. Keep busy, and like vrogers said, rant away on here and do whatever u need to do.

afm- isa started walking finally! well he still doesn't do it much, but he will just stand on his own and start walking. But hes wobbly, and gets worried and then will go down and crawl instead. Hopefully a couple of weeks or so and he can do it properly! im excited for him.
apart from that all is well and good x


----------



## Apple111

Thank u Ally x 

Yay !! for Isa walking , bless him. Ollie was exactly the same when he stared properly and kept going down to his bum after a few steps.. Im sure isas confidence will come really quickly like Os did and then u r in for a treat haha ..honestly if O sees the stair gate open even from the other side of the room he legs it across to escape..I actually let him the other day to see where he would go.. he went straight into our down stairs loo and tried to put hands down toilet.. he was a little manic with the freedom of a new place he wasnt normally allowed. He then climbed the stairs and went straight into my teenagers bedroom ha x who wasnt overly impressed.. 

Im working a long day tomoz as I have private patients after my normal day job. To be honest Im glad to be out of the house for a while.. I will miss the boys though .. oh situation is just quiet at the min, Im just keeping out of way. I just find it better atmosphere at times like this if Im keeping busy. Tonight Ive been swimming with ds and O then had a bath, n painted my nails. Im now chilling in bed. To be honest I cant be bothered talking about stuff really . Im looking forward to seeing my friend at work tomorrow. She keeps calling n txting me so is in the picture n is being really supportive . 
Oh is just quiet at the min, doing the perfect daddy bit but giving me space which Ive asked for. He has asked a couple of times tonight if there are things I want to discuss.. I know he means have I decided to go but Ive not decided anything and Ill decide if and when Im ready to. Im not making any decision based on high emotion I need things to settle a bit so Im going to focus on me and boys. Im going to see a house near my mum on Thursday. Ill see how I feel after that x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- it sounds like you have a good plan, looking at the house and focusing on your boys. I cant imagine how it would feel, but maybe some space will be good and hell have some kind of epiphany and realize it would be worth it to get help, be that medicine or therapy or both. You sound incredibly strong! Let us know how the house is and keep us updated. 

Ally- yay for Isa walking! L was the same, started out shaky and fell a lot but within a couple weeks she got better and better. It happens so fast! 
Thank you for asking about appointment, I was still 1 cm dilated but 70% effaced (think it was 40 something before) and went from -4 to -2 station, so at least theres that! 

Afm- like I said to Ally, found out at appt Monday that dilation was still 1 but am now 70% effaced and -2 station. My doc said theres still time for things to happen and if I still want to labor (and keep realistic knowing a section is likely) then shes good waiting. 
L has been increasingly clingy the last month, not sure if she senses change or if its developmental and unrelated to new baby. She loves her daddy and freaks out when he comes home from work, but she constantly wants to sit in my lap and have me hold her, which is difficult with the giant beach ball stomach and incredibly sore boobs! Poor L, Im anxious about how shell handle a sibling.


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers / it must be hard with L wanting hugs with your bump. Im sure it will be a little strange for her initially but Im sure she will be giving little one hugs and kisses in no time. Our ds was older at 3 when O was born but we just try to make time for him to have 1:1 cuddles as much as poss. Hows L getting on with the dolly x I wonder if she will play with it more once little one arrives? How are u feeling yourself , are you getting excited x do u feel ready ? X I never felt ready for any of my 4 ha x 

Well Im not holding my breath but after a long conversation going on until 4 am last night my oh has decided that he will go and talk to someone about how he feels. I told him how I felt about this and how let down that he wouldnt even consider it when he knew it meant a lot to me. We will see. He has also decided to apply for a new job , its doing therapy with kids. Less pay but gets him out of management and back to working with people 1:1 and there is no risk to carry like he has at the min. At the min he manages a crisis team in a&e and its really stressful , demanding and time consuming. I did go to look at the two house as planned just in case I decide or needed to move out. One was ok and one stunk of curry really strong &#128514; it made me hungry but Im not sure Id like it full time haha x 

Ds and O are doing great , I picked O up from nursery and he was loving it in the outside garden legging it round in sun. I always try and spy on him for a little while when I collect him to see how he is when Im not there. He does seem to look to be happily playing but just has a meltdown when he clocks me ha.. Im having my hair done tomorrow , Im looking forward to that , hope u ladies are all ok x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- oh I am so happy to hear that oh has agreed to talk to someone! Thats a good first step and I hope it goes well and he finds someone he can open up to. Will you be going with or is he wanting to go by himself? Either way I think it can really help if he lets it. New job also sounds like it would be a great opportunity, much better than what he does now. 
Also glad O is loving nursery, Im sure its adorable to watch him before he notices you. I would do that too. 
I am definitely like you, not feeling quite ready but its one of those ready or not things. I do feel mostly physically ready, we have a car seat (although we need to install it), bassinet on my side of the bed with all the newborn/3 mo clothes washed, and a large basket with feeding/changing supplies in our room and I also got a new breast pump (spectra this time). It feels weird to know Im about to start over again with a newborn even though I had one not that long ago! Now just hoping my body cooperates this time and labors on its own, I know there isnt much I can do but bouncing on the ball all the time.


----------



## vrogers

Quick update, thinking it may be baby time very soon! Started losing chunks of my plug last night and this morning, then had some bloody mucus (sorry for the tmi) around 10ish and have been having cramps and what Im assuming are contractions in my back (its pretty intense back pain that comes and goes). Currently on yoga ball while dh tries to nap L and Im attempting to start timing them soon, I have no clue what Im doing because this didnt happen with L. Will keep yall updated as much as I can!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers / exciting news hon &#128512;&#128077; keep bouncing on that ball!! My friend had a little girl this morning, 8lb 6 born at home x she has just put pics of her siblings holding her for first time on Facebook x oooh Im excited for u haha x will def keep checking now :) 

Yeah Im feeling better that oh has agreed to see someone , Im going to broach the subject again in the week but for now things are settled here, I think he knows that Im serious that Ill go if he doesnt get sorted, and i think its put the wind up him a bit, and to be honest I feel more in control as Ive kind of decided that pretty much myself and I know Ill be ok if I do. Ive been to see theee houses so have a good idea what I could afford. Hopefully it wont come to that as I love him very much but we will see.. 

Its been really nice weather here today. I think Im going to go to a garden centre tomorrow and get some flowers for Garden and put some in some tubs. Ds can help me do it he got little gardening tools for his birthday. We were in our back garden this afternoon and it was so much more hassle now that O is legging it round !! He was into everything ! He was having proper tantrums if we stopped him going to certain places. He is a little monkey getting dressed or changing his nappy lately , drives me bonkers and he is going through that annoying arching his back phase when ever I try to get him into pram, high chair or car seat ! &#128547;&#128547;.. still super cute though &#128525;

Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Yay!!! I won't lie.. every time I see you post I'm hoping for baby announcement :haha: Might be in early labor! Hopefully it doesn't drag out for you. It was odd for me with T since I didn't go into labor naturally with O. Definitely much better experience over all. I got to relax at home and do things I wanted to do till I couldn't handle it anymore. 

Apple - I really hope this is the right push for him and he gets it sorted. If not then maybe separating will do it and you guys can come back to each other on good terms.

We've been having some nice weather here and I'm loving it, although I've had some down in the dumps days overall the weather is helping my mood I think. 

Ally - They learn so quick I doubt it will be a couple of weeks and more within a week. He may take his time, though. I'm use to my daredevil children. 

Everyone else - I'm definitely thinking about you all. Everyone from frequent posters to ones that only occasionally come to ones that haven't posted since before the littles arrived. 

AFM - I keep coming meaning to reply and a couple of times I started just never followed through. Been busy over here trying to spring clean which is totally hopeless. I feel like once I start to get something done inside everything just explodes. Outside is slowly coming along. I would say I'm about halfway done with the leaves.. ugh.. Trying to get rid of some evergreen shrubs. Debating on trying to dig them up or seeing if I can get someone with a truck to pull them out. I just really should have them check lines before doing that. Which I don't want to bother with. 

I'm not pregnant yet. Ha.. DH is convinced that I conceived this cycle. Wasn't going to try we just didn't protect and happened to DTD on the day I got a positive OPK. The next day I had such HORRIBLE ovulation pains. Felt like my uterus was going to fall out. Going to sit down and stand up was just awful. 

O has started preschool. Goes 4 days a week. He loves it, but he's struggling with some transitions. Especially with going inside from the playground. So they're working with him on that. 

T is doing well. He has said a few new words. He says ball, shoe, more, go, swore he said hello several times when playing with a phone, but then wouldn't repeat it for me. Says blue.. every color is blue. Literally as I'm typing this he kind of fell and said "Oh no!" So we were just going back and forth saying "Oh no!" Says whoa a lot.. anything dramatic happens it's "Whoa whoa whoa whoa!" Boom is another one when he falls down. So yeah.. he's doing good! Oh.. one of his favorite things.. blowing raspberries while breastfeeding....

Nothing big to report really. Just chugging along with life.


----------



## vrogers

Not to ignore apple and Ali, but baby number 2 is here! 
I called my doc office after hours number Saturday night to basically ask when I should go in and about the bloody mucus, and they sent me in to L&D where I was monitored for an hour. I was at a 2 cm with mild contractions, they sent me home. 
I contracted all night with 0 sleep and finally around 5 something in the AM they VERY quickly turned into strong regular contractions coming every 3-4 min and lasting about 45 sec each. I was on the yoga ball timing them with an app and listening to music on headphones when my water broke. Woke dh, jumped in shower and finished packing bag! 
This is the part that frustrates me- my doc was not on call, and the one there does not even attempt VBAC, nor does the doc that was going to be coming in at 5. The nurse told me if I had failure to progress I would most likely have it again, and the doc offered repeat section in one hour. 
After my water broke the contractions RAMPED up, omg I thought I was dying. They eventually registered at the highest level on the monitor, and they couldnt give me any pain med at all, so I sat there with non stop excruciating contractions for over an hour. The spinal was hard to sit still for but kicked in immediately and RELIEF. little Elizabeth arrived (time unknown but just before 10am) today april 22, weighing at a whopping 8 lbs 11 oz!! L was 6 lbs 14 oz for reference. She had a couple problems (respitory and temp and breathing) that indicated either stress from the labor (Ill say!!) or infection. She is doing much better, but I didnt get to hold and breastfeed her until over 2 hours later! She is a champ latcher so far. I was worried I wouldnt like her or feel bonded because of how I felt this pregnancy, but I love her and am obsessed! I am now about to attempt a nap while she is in nursery getting her bath and pics made, she will be here soon to eat again. Dh got to be there and my bff watched L in the waiting room, dh is now home with L and may pop in this evening. 
Picture in next post!


----------



## vrogers

Cant helieve I forgot the most frustrating part, I was progressing very well on my own! Was checked in at a 3, and during the surgery the doc said oh shes definitely further than a 3 and was showing the nurses. So checked in at 3 cm, and within just one hour progressed and was almost 100% effaced. UGH! Im pretty sure my doc is going to be upset because of how for VBAC she was for me. Anyway, pic in NEXT post!


----------



## vrogers




----------



## Apple111

Arrr !! Vroggers fab news xx congratulations honey &#128536;&#128536; what beautiful pics x what a great weight as well &#128512; , pain isnt the best is it &#128556;..well done mummy !! x enjoy your first night with your new little lady x sending you lots of hugs x love the name &#128525;&#128144;


----------



## Apple111

Ali/ nice to hear from u hon, crazy how busy we all are , Ill flat out all week now so will prob struggle again now this week. 
Your boys sound like they are doing great&#128512;.. glad O likes pre school. And T sound like a little chatter box ha.. O says bye and waves and thats about it apart fro. Arrr when he gives you a cuddle and a sloppy kiss &#128536;haha ..finger crossed you get your BFPthis cycle ! How cute is baby Elizabeth!! , &#128525; so happy for Vroggers x

We have been in the garden all afternoon its been a nice day. Oh has cut all the grass and bushes back, we have a pile of stuff to take to tip.. 

Anyway better get off to watch greys anatomy &#128514; its the only bit of peace I get haha x I just chill in bed in my iPad n watch it x 

Things still settled here plan on having talk to oh in week..

My boys doing fine. O loved it in the garden again today it does make it easier when the sun is out &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;He is getting really fast toddling about and if he sees somewhere he knows he soulfbt be he legs it to get here , if a gate is open ect .. he is a cheeky monkey &#128514;.. this afternoon he wa last trying to climb up the slide in the garden from the bottom of slide.. and no matter how many ones we lifted him off he would have a paddy and arch his back then get straight back on ! Ha .. 

Hope all you other ladies and babies are well x Ill try and get in later in the week


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Omgosh she's so cute!!! So many congratulations!! 

Apple - I need to get my garden going. Need someone to come till a patch for my vegetable garden. T will likely eat my garden when it starts producing. That child LOVES vegetables and fruit. Will eat that over other things on his plate usually.


----------



## Apple111

Ali/ we had a vegetable patch last year for ds. 1st one we had done.. It didnt do very well ha .. I was looking at it today and its looking very sorry for itself ha.. Im going to have to get it going again soonish as well..I was thinking of putting some carrots in tubs as well as they didnt do very well in the ground &#129365;&#129365;..


----------



## vrogers

Thank you, ladies! Promise I will get on here when Im home in a couple days and actually answer the new posts. 
Elizabeth has blood work at 11:30 tonight (about 2 hours from now) to check her levels again, basically something that shouldnt be higher than 1-2, her first blood work came back at 10 indicating she may be fighting some infection. If it comes back that high again she has to go to NICU for iv antibiotics. I know it could be worse but its got me a little worried! Will keep updating yall as I can, so sorry for the crap posts not replying to anyone!


----------



## Apple111

Nothing to apologise for Vroggers u focus on your little lady , hope she is ok , thinking of u x


----------



## Ally2015

apple- great ur oh is going to talk about how he feels with someone! all the best to him in applying for the new job, sounds like a less stressfull one. 
We had really nice weather on saturday, but seems to be back to dreary darkness and rain again now.

vrogers- omg many many congrats! Well done to you, and what a beautiful little girl you have! I'm over the moon, and so happy she is latching. Ahhhh, happy times. 
Hope all is ok with her infection, keep us updated and just get some rest. All will be just fine :) 

ali- good luck with getting pregnant very soon then haha. Glad all is well and boys are doing well

afm- im at uni and need to go very soon, but just wanted to get on quickly and update. All is good here, my thesis deadline is approaching nearer and nearer and starting to get quite anxious about it, Still have a lot to do.
Isa is just great, he loves being outside, when i bring him inside, he takes my fingers and gets me to walk with him back outside, he is such an outdoorsy boy! He happily sits in buggy for hours now (never used to) so on saturday i took him to town, and we wondered about and he was just so smiley and happy. We were out for 5 hours and got home and he was trying to get back out into the garden!!! 
anyway will get on again very soon, just wanted to pop on xx


----------



## vrogers

Thank yall for the congrats and well wishes! Quick update, E is in the NICU for 7-10 days receiving antibiotics for infection (of which they said we may not ever know what exactly it is). It sounds like it has to do with the fact that I was GBS positive but since I got to the hospital in labor at approx 7:30am and delivered just over 2 hours later, I didnt get the full 4 hours antibiotics in me. She is doing well so far, its just hard that i cant just cuddle and feed my newborn, so its hard to feel like Im bonding with her yet! I finally got to hold her yesterday (annoying due to her hooked up to so many things and my wearing a huge gown and gloves) and it absolutely broke my heart because she wanted to nurse when she realized it was me. They had given her a paci, she will root around and find the paci and then get pissed when she realized it isnt boob. They wont let me breastfeed her until her breathing is more stable. Shes got fluid in her lungs (apparently common in c sections) but they do seem to want me to be able to breastfeed her so Im confident theyll let me know as soon as I can. Side note to that, if anyone has any advice/info, I have been pumping every 2-3 hours although my milk isnt in yet. I was able to hand express a small amount of colostrum which they swabbed into her mouth, but it seems like the colostrum is lessening? Im going to keep pumping even if I get 0 drops of anything but wow is it frustrating! Just wish my milk would come in. 
Anyways, going to try to get a little nap, so so sorry this is jumbled and all over the place! I know its going to be insane with a toddler and newborn at home and I may regret saying this but Im soooo ready to be out of the hospital and home with both of them! 
Thank yall for being so encouraging/understanding!


----------



## vrogers

I got to breastfeed E! They are supposed to call me any time she shows hunger signs. Hopefully she continues getting better so she can keep eating!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers thats great news hon that u got to breast feed her I hope you get lots of opportunities. I breast fed O for 6 months. I think if it was me Id just keep pumping away as much as I could tolerate to try and get my milk flowing.. as well as feeding little E when ever you could. Sorry to hear she is in NICU. I cant imagine the stress of that for you and your dh. Have you been discharged yourself yet ? Hopefully she will be out soon and you can have your little girls together at home. Thank goodness there are the medical facilities these days to give her what she needs to make her well. Have you managed to get much time with L, how is she doing? You must feel torn between the two at the minute xx I know when I had O I felt terrible leaving ds but I soon learnt that he was easily distracted by others and was fine. Its was my anxieties not his x hope you are managing to rest x 

Ally/ Isa sounds a little gem. Your day out sounded loverly. Its so much easier when they will sit in the pram. O is quite good in the buggy recently , taking it all in. I take him to park with ds quite a lot and he loves being on the swings. I bet you will be glad once your uni work is finished .. not long to go now hon x weather been loverly this week her now raining &#128577;

Update here/ my boys are doing fine. O is such a little cutie. He gets more gorgeous by the day. Such a character. Ds is great as well, proper opinionated little 5 yr old haha.. asks so many questions &#128514;and going through the but why!! Phase !! Teen is being a teen &#128547;but we are dealing with that. 

Im currently trying to organise my mornings a bit better as since Ive been back at work and starting early they have been a bit crazy sorting three boys and getting out on time and since me and oh have been having quite a lot of conversation lately Ive come to the conclusion that I need to let others do more. I basically do everything for everyone all the time. Prob a bit of a control thing but at the same time if Im honest Im doing things to prevent oh doing them so he isnt stressed. Well Ive given myself a kick up the butt and decided basically tough .. deal with it . I have to and Ive been letting him do more. Ive been dealing with things with my work/ therapy head and I need to snap out of it as it makes me justify everything by looking at bigger picture. Consequence of this though is that I end up doing everything myself and my own self care suffers. Well Im trying to improve that and looking at things more black and white. Oh has been quite clingy the last week and keeps saying he knows needs to sort his stuff and doesnt want to lose me and boys so we will see how it goes.. I hope it works out but not going to stand for anything on the way x my friends and family have been really supportive although its been hard as the common opinion is for me to move out. Well Ive decided its not the right time for me and I want to try and make this work. I do think this is my last shot though x 

Hope all you ladies and babies are doing ok xx &#128536;


----------



## vrogers

I promise once we are home from the hospital I will return to normal posting and responding! Just want to keep yall updated. 
Breastfeeding is going really well this time around. E is a wonderful latcher and I feel more confident about feeding her. I love it! The frustrating thing is that I cant just hear my baby crying or see her rooting and go feed her, Im replaying on the Nicu nurses to call me (I am discharged as of yesterday morning, and am in a courtesy room, free to use and able to come and go). They have been kind of calling every 3 hours. We all know newborns do not follow schedules! So now they are on me about her getting enough nutrition and milk, and Im going to tell each nurse please please call me when shes hungry, screw the schedule. 
Other than that, she is doing great! She had a little bout with jaundice but its much better, and after today she has 2 more days of antibiotics which means we should be going home Monday I believe. Omg I never thought I would want to be home so bad with my toddler and a newborn! This makes doing it at home feel like a breeze imagining it. 
I think thats about it for major updates, will keep you updated and sooo look forward to being home and replying to everyone as normal!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - I'm glad she's getting better! Has L met her yet? I bet she's going to love her to pieces. 

Apple - I hope for the best for you and your family. I really hope this makes your OH finally make some changes. He needs to keep his eye on the goal, though. Old habits are VERY hard to break. I'm still working on mine from childhood. It's crazy how easy it is to fall back into old habits. 

AFM - CD1 today. I'm okay with it. Means I will probably not have another January baby. Still could if I conceive this cycle. Would be late January. So we're full on trying now. I think it's going to be harder since T is still breastfeeding. I just can't get myself to cut him off. Even during the day! I'm horrible. I feel like I give in because it's just easier that way. I just don't have the energy to fight it.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- she met her the day she was born, they showed her the baby through the waiting room window but apparently all L cared about was her daddy! Today I put E in the swing we have and L just went up to her and giggled/stared, it was so cute! Were attempting to teach her be gentle when she loves throwing/hitting/etc! 
Wow TTC is exciting! I hope it happens quick, Im excited to have more babies in here! :) 

Afm- we are home!!! We got discharged yesterday afternoon after Es last antibiotic dose. E slept so well in the bassinet in the Nicu but after her first stretch of sleep, she would not stay asleep in her bassinet at home. I eventually slept with her swaddled tight on my chest, with a body pillow on one side and nursing pillow on the other. I hate resorting to that but omg I needed sleep!! She lost so much weight in the hospital so Im paranoid about making sure she eats no longer than every 3 hours, preferably 2. 
Sooo glad to be home and hope everyone else who hasnt gotten on in awhile is good!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - It's crazy how they can sleep well at the hospital then when you get home it's in the trash. I think it's their natural instinct to want to be close to mom! They are completely defenseless without use so it would only make sense that they cry to keep us close and their selves safe! 

TTC is going to be difficult unless I can get T to completely weaned. I think he's really messing with my cycles still. My luteal phase is short. Generally it's 10 days so I guess it's on the low end of normal, but still.


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ glad u r home hun. Im sure you will get into a little routine soon. Lots of mummy cuddles. Must be amazing having her home x hope L doing ok and hope u manage to get some sleep. Xx

Ali/ thanks for earlier replies hon, Im gonna see how things go. Ill be having a chats this week about stuff. I just feel I need a mental break from stuff at the min..the boys are just full on and with working now its bit crazy juggling as u well know lol x hope your boys are ok. Good luck with the TTC you never know you might get lucky xx I can imagine it being difficult to wean T bless him x youre a supper mummy ! X 

My boys are doing ok, Ive had to leave work today as teen not been great. Been to docs and he has been given medication for ibs and migraine. He has also been referred to urology as he is having problems with his man bits. Not cool discussing it with your mum there but i knew he wasnt going to say anything in doctors so I just mentioned it and got a look from him ha.. he is glad I did now though as he has been referred. Think his foreskin is tight but he is 15 so hates talking about private stuff. Ive just normalised it for him and he seems better about it now though.. going shopping now b4 getting O from nursery , hope all other ladies and little ones are doing ok x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , quiet on here. Hope u r all well x


----------



## AliJo

The boys are doing well! O is loving school. He has been doing really well, but he has bad times during the day and an occasional bad day. They are trying to get him to 95% appropriate behavior and last I knew he hasn't had a day under 74%. He's just so stubborn. He will just lay on the floor and refuse to do anything. He can do that for up to 10 minute for them till he finally gives. He's actually in the grade ahead of him at this moment, till next year. Which saddens me because if he's made friends they're all going to be gone! He's young, though, so he'll adjust fast. 

T is doing well. He's talking more than even last time I was mentioning it. Something I'm not use to for sure. He's taken to hitting and biting. He's only bit me once and tried to get me a couple of other times and bit O once. Really hoping I stop it quickly. He is a real sweetheart, though! If I'm covering my face and "crying" he'll come over and pull my hands away and hug me. I'm behind on his appointments. Just got his insurance in so I need to get that ball rolling again. Changing providers. 

There isn't much going on for me. We're drowning in medical bills right now. Really need another vehicle so I'm trying to figure something out.


----------



## Apple111

Ali/ glad boys doing ok, good that O is enjoying school, shame he is going to be moving to a different class but like u said they adjust quickly. My ds was at a nursery from 12 Months and then we had to take him when he was three to one attached to the school he would be attending. I was dreading it as the set up was much more structured that his nursery with a little uniform and bigger class group. He did adjust quite quickly x 

I thought My little O was starting to bite this week, but think we got away with it for now.. think its on the horizon though &#128556;Ill be keeping an eye for that one.. he is just getting more confident everyday and def knows what he wants.. he will have little moods if he doesnt get his own way. Dont know how u manage with T but my I wont leave his big brother alone lol &#128518;.. ds goes get stressed with it at tines. Our front room is quite big as its two rooms knocked through but it makes no difference lol.. where ever ds is O is straight behind him most of time holding back if his jumper.. 

Weather is loverly here this weekend but O has developed a cough &#128577;so was up with him a lot in the night, planning on having a chill day today , maybe get some jobs done in the garden .. she says ! We will c !! 

Hope all other ladies and babies doing ok x


----------



## Ally2015

finally getting on, so sorry ladies, my thesis is due end of May and it;s just been super busy. Hope you are all ok.

vrogers- glad u are home from hospital and hope u are adjusting well to life with two <3 In the early weeks, it's hard not to sleep with them on you, i just recall sleeping the whole night with Isa on my chest. Enjoy the precious moments. How is L doing and adjusting?

apple- have u managed to organise the mornings better? Glad oh has been chatting more, it's a good start. I'm glad u are putting yourself first and not doing everything. Hope all this works out well for you. Big hugs. O sounds adorable, getting his own little personality now

ali- good luck with TTC, i think everyone on this thread is eagerly waiting for your ttc updates hehe. Glad boys are well and good. 

afm- all is good here, just mega busy, few weeks left till my thesis is in so i;m pretty stressed out. Isa is doing great, sleeping mostly well, and walking a lot more now. He still crawls but will also just stand up and walk to the other room. His walking is just adorable. He loves birds at the min, anytime we are out and he sees one, he has to point it out- multiple times. He;s defo getting his own little personality, doesn't like it when he doesn't get what he wants. A couple of times in frustration he has hit me. I pretended to cry and he started crying too and hugged me. Ah hes such a sweetheart.

anyway guys, i think i;m not going to be online until my thesis is in. Maybe a couple of quick sneaky posts. Hope u all have a good few weeks, and i look forward to catching up soon!
x


----------



## AliJo

Well as for TTC.. still waiting to ovulate. Trying to focus on weight loss till I finally conceive. I would rather conceive sooner rather than later, but at the same time if it doesn't happen it always gives me another month to lose some more weight! I finally found some willpower to do it. I don't know why, but not matter how BAD I want to lose weight.. I just can't seem to stick to it. I basically have to come to a point and when I get there it's not so bad. Nothing has changed, but I'm just able to do it. Maybe it's because it's getting nice out? Like.. the whole sun making me have a better overall mood making this kind of thing easier. Who knows. 

Ally - Haha! I love that you cry when he hits you. I might try that next time, because T does the same when I fake cry. Well he doesn't cry, but he pulls my hands away from my face and gives me a hug. T hits out of frustration and extreme anger. He hasn't hit for "just because" same with biting.. comes from those extreme emotions. So hopefully it'll pass as he starts to get better control and cooping techniques. 

Apple - Thankfully with T he seems to have a lot of independent time and doesn't bother his brother all too much. A lot more parallel play than actually playing with. O actually gets upset at times, because he wants him to play with him and he won't. Seems like a lot of our kiddos are starting to hit the tantrum stage. Which really for me it's nothing new because I've been getting attitude from T since before 6 months old! 

AFM - So, first off I don't think I said it yet.. but I'm pretty sure T is left handed! Sure it could change, but he favors his left something fierce. I will hand him a fork or spoon and he will take it with his left. If he takes it with his right he will almost instantly flip to left. Sometimes he attempts with his right and he just kind of stares at it for a second before he flips back to his left. You can tell he isn't comfortable using his right to try to eat with a fork. While he was in the womb at my 20 week ultrasound the tech had said something about him favoring his left. So I'm interested to see if he is! I'm almost certain he is. 

He continues to be strong willed. I have to continuously pull him away from doing things I've told him over a million times to stop. He thinks he is so sneaky sometimes. He knows when I tell him, but he will stare me dead in the eye.. smile.. and do it. Half the time he says "Hooray!" like he achieved something grand. 

Right now he's dancing to a song on Moana. He loves that movie.. He's actually singing this time! It's cute. 

O is well. We have till the end of the month for school. He may get summer school depending on how they feel about it all. If they think he will be ready to be on his own after summer school he will get it. If they feel it's going to take him longer they'll probably hold off on summer school. He loves it so much he'll miss school I'm sure. 

I'm hoping I have a better day today. Yesterday I couldn't will myself to do anything. Felt down in the dumps all day. I ate nothing but junk. Not a single meal. I ended up going to sleep after DH got up and just stayed in bed till he left.


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ nice to hear from u hon x glad Isa is doing ok, he sounds super cute ! Not long now before u complete your thesis. It will be worth it in the end :) look forward to catching up when its all done x just in time for summer !! Hope u managed to get out in this loverly weather we have been having x 

Ali/ T sounds a little character &#128512; I smiled when u said he looks u in the eye then does it anyway , reminded me just if Ollie, he does that all the time. Cheeky boy lol.. its hard to try and keep a straight face because they look so cheeky yet so cute &#128514;..
Im with you on eating the junk ! Im terrible if Im not in a great mood I always pig out in rubbish, Im determined this week though, I agree with you with the better days. Ive been walking lots more in the evenings just with O in the pram, its been a really good wind down after stressful days.. 
Fingers crossed for the ttc but like u say if u can focus on healthy eating it would be nice to lose a bit if u want to whilst u r waiting for your BFP ,Ill keep popping on for update :) come on ovulation !! &#128521;

We have had a nice weekend here. Ive not discussed anything with oh, Im still feeling a bit pissed inside but just have not got the energy for anything so leaving it for now. My priority was just having nice weekend with the kids which we have so thats ok. 
O has had a horrible cough but hoping its starting to pass. 

The sunny days do make a difference to both mine and oh mood so its been nice to get out. 
O is doing great, saying hiya now and waving and bye but thats it lol.. he definitely understands No but just stares at you and always pushes his luck lol .,he is a little monkey with food at the min just chucks everything off his high chair. He will just stares at you then will throw something off . He does it out of his pram as well, as soon as he has finished he just throws it, usually Into dirt &#128514;I laugh but it can be annoying ! 
Ds back at school tomorrow after long weekend off so expecting moody pants on the morning ! Ha.. he will be fine though he always is x 

Anyway better go as O staring to wake, hope u r all doing ok x oh forgot to say we cut Os fringe for the first time the other day as it was near his nose lol .. it aged him 6 Months was really funny ha x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- I hope Os cough goes away. No fun when theyre sick. And hope the biting stays away! We havent had to deal with that but like Ive seen others mention weve had L hit when shes tired/frustrated. 

Ally- thank you! L has been throwing some crazy tantrums lately but that could also be because shes cutting multiple teeth and her eczema has flared up. She doesnt pay much attention to the baby other than to giggle when the baby cries, or if she notices dh holding the baby she has to get in his lap too (thankfully she doesnt do that with me). 
L loves birds too! Its so cute. 
Weve had the hitting when shes frustrated or over tired, I may have to try your idea and pretend cry to see what she does. 
Good luck with the thesis, Im sure youre ready for that to be over with! Is it on anything in particular? 

Ali- at least you have a good plan with ttc. Im with you on the weight, I said after I had this baby I would be eating better to lose all the baby weight over the past 2 years, but Im terrible at sticking to it! 
The left handed thing is interesting! I need to pay attention and see which one L prefers. I hope youve had a better day today! I hate when I get into a funk where I just want to stay in bed. 

Afm- had my 2 week follow up today, my incision is healing well and we talked about birth control, Im probably going with the copper IUD, just waiting to hear if ins covers it completely. 
I forgot how exhausting cluster feeding is. With L, she was mostly bottle fed from the beginning so dh could help out in the evenings but now obviously its all on me. Shes such a little chunk! She also keeps trying to sleep at least 4 hours at night, if I let her Im pretty sure she would do two 4 hour chunks. She has a weight check Wednesday and if shes back to her birth weight Ill be letting her sleep and just pump in between instead of having to wake a sleeping baby! 
My dad and his wife got L this Elmo sprinkler toy, and she has been carrying it around with her since she got it. Its the cutest thing because its like half the size of her. Ill say wheres Elmo?? And she will look for it and find it. Crazy how fast they learn! 
Today was my first day alone with the two little ones but wasnt too bad since I had my appt and dh came home early. 
I think thats about it here? Mainly just a cluster feeding newborn and teething, tantrumy toddler!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers we must have posted at same time lol x glad your first day went ok on your own x I will post properly again later hon x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- I didnt even see that you had posted just before me, Im sorry! 
Its funny how they start doing something they shouldnt and get told no and look at you like Im not doing anything sometimes L even does things she knows she shouldnt (like climb up dhs recliner) and looks at us before we even say no. This age is pretty fun! 

Afm- E had a weight check today, she passed her birth weight (she was born 8 lbs 11 oz, left the Nicu at 7 lbs 15 oz and is now 8 lbs 12 oz) so I feel better about letting her sleep over 3 hours at night now. She eats constantly during the day though! 
L claps when we ask her to or when we say good job! and can blow kisses when she feels like it. She still gets into EVERYTHING and is a climber. Shes finally napping in her crib (she fights it more than when we rocked her but usually eventually falls asleep) since we brought E home she has been taking one long nap.


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Haha.. such a great age for exploring! T is very much into everything. He knows to push chairs around to get to places he can't reach. It's real fun..... T will spank butts. If you tell him to spank his butt he'll either pat ours or pat his own. It's funny. O goes up and pats T's butt saying "Shake a butt! Shake a butt!" We don't spank them other than as a joke. Which seems like a silly joke to play, but baby bottoms are too cute not to pat! T think's it is great anyways. 

Oh T was actually trying to snap his fingers earlier. He was doing it right, too! Just couldn't get enough force to make a sound. 

T naps in his crib, but we put him to sleep first. He will do 1-2 naps a day depending on when he woke up. So today he woke up after 8, so he'll only take 1 nap which he is currently doing. If he wakes up before 7 he usually gets a short one in, in the morning. I prefer the 1 nap because if he gets 2 in he sometimes is hard to get to bed. 

It is crazy how fast they learn. They know SOOO much more than they let on. T often points me to something I ask him about if it's familiar. He "hides" things and I have to tell him to go get it. Although, he lost something and I still have yet to find it! 

Also, glad E is doing so well!! That's great that she's sleeping well already. Hopefully it sticks! 

Apple - Hope you get a chance to talk to OH soon! It sucks holding stuff in. 

T sometimes throws stuff off of his highchair. Usually to feed the dogs. He is such a good eater that unless he doesn't want something he usually doesn't share haha. O usually loves school so thankfully he isn't generally moody to go back. Although, today was bad! Probably because we woke up 10 minutes before we had to leave. Felt like a horrible mom! He didn't get breakfast! Thankfully they get a snack there, but ugh! I forgot to set my alarm and usually they wake up before 7. Not today. 

AFM - I was sick the last two days and that was no fun. I started feeling extremely tired and just generally not well Tuesday evening while at work. Summed it up to me just having a bad spell. Been having those on and off and not sure what is up. Usually I perk up, but I didn't. Had found out during lunch that T was sick all day. When I get home I start feeling nauseated and I continued to not feel well till this morning when I finally started feeling normal. Thank goodness. I was so extremely tired. Poor T woke up in the middle of the night before last and threw up all over us and the bed. Poor boy woke up saying "Oh no, oh no, oh no" which has been his thing lately. I didn't think he was just going to throw up all over us. Poor buddy. He had no appetite yesterday, but finally does today! I'm super hungry as well since I hardly ate the last two days. 

I should be ovulating in the next 5 days. So hoping I can find some time with the hubby. Going to be hard since I work this weekend.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I agree, baby butts are too cute not to playfully spank! 
I actually prefer one nap as well, much easier to fit things in the schedule. 
Oh poor T! I hope everyone feels better by now, no fun being sick especially when theyre that young and cant understand. 
Yay for ovulating! I cant believe you could be on here telling us you had a positive pregnancy test so soon! Exciting! 

Afm- I shouldnt have bragged about Es good sleeping. She had been giving us up to 4 1/2 hours, but last night she would NOT sleep. Its like she suddenly decided to hate the rock n play because she would fall asleep while eating and then wake back up fussing as soon as we put her in the rock n play. Im not sure what were gonna do if she decides to completely boycot the rnp and bassinet! I ended up sleeping with her beside me while feeding her on and off and it was awful crappy sleep. I forgot how hard newborns are for how little they do! 
Its so quiet on here lately, I hope everyone is doing okay including our ladies who havent been able to update in awhile!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just quick post , just say in drs with my teenager so thought Id check in, been waiting ages so annoying !! He has a bad cough, seems to always be Poorly lately , 

O is doing great, really confident little thing, trying to make a most of these younger days as I know he is our last &#128577; , still not saying much but getting clearer saying hi and bye bye ha .. still cheeky monkey , he has started a new thing where he will refuse to move his feet when walking him somewhere , he does it on way into nursery lol.. then once at the door he legs it in , like he has made it a little game , he isnt stressed or anything just gives you that blank stare , seeing how far he can push then laughs at you &#128514;


Better go now will reply to all properly late x


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Those newborn days are so unpredictable. I think that alone brings me anxiety! Basically have to take one day at a time. Hopefully she's sleeping better again. Maybe she was hitting one of her growth spurts? 

I'm really hopeful this round! I don't know why, but I am. First positive was on Friday I believe and I BD'd 2 times on Saturday and then again on Monday. So heres to hoping. 

Apple - Children are so funny at what they make games out of! T has some silly games himself. Hope the cough resolves soon! 

AFM - So.. my weekend starting Friday was CRAP! So I call my dad just to check in on him. He's a truck driver and I was 1) Testing my phone (the speaker in it is junk when talking on the phone so I can't hear a thing!) and 2) To ask about bringing the tiller. If I want a garden it needs to get started. Well he was saying he wasn't feeling the best. Lots of gastric pain that won't go away. My step mom told him she thought his gallbladder went bad. He's had these on and off for a long time and figured it finally was just done. While talking to him he's saying he has to go to the doctor when he gets back from his load today because it's just too bad. My father NEVER goes to the doctor. We talk a bit, find out my stepmom is in at the ER with her mom. She had a probable stroke. Told my dad to keep me updated, yadda yadda. Fast forward. I end up taking my dad to the ER, same hospital that my stepmom is at with her mom so they can be close if he goes into surgery, they get him in right away. So.. he's having a heart attack.. GREAT. He's been having on for awhile thing which is no good. This team of 7 people are in working on him and he's whisked away to the cath lab in less than 10 minutes. He gets out and he's doing okay. I decide since my stepmom is there I'm going to go home and get some sleep. I need to see my family anyways because I'm all sorts of messed up in the head. I get a call on the way home that my stepmom's mother isn't going to make it. She has a massive brain bleed. 

So in 1 day I found out my dad had a pretty bad heart attack which he almost had to have open heart surgery for. Then my grandmother is going to die. That woman wasn't in my life forever but she instantly claimed me as one of her own grandchildren the day she met me. 

So yeah, had a rough weekend. She's passed and at rest now and my dad is getting discharged today. One of my brothers is almost here from Florida. I'm okay.. it's just been a shock. 

So some better news. Took the boys to the pool yesterday and they loved it. O took awhile to really get into the pool without thinking he had to be clinging to one of us. T on the other hand quickly got very brave! We would go back and forth between pool and hot tub. My top was getting loose and so I was adjusting it. He was at the edge of the pool standing there and then all the sudden he turns around and scoots on down into the pool without me being there to grab him. I mean I was close so no big deal (they had vests on as well), but he didn't skip a beat and kept on doing it! So really hoping to get them into the water more often this summer. Going to look for a more proper vest for T. The one I have works pretty good, but doesn't do a good job of helping keep his face from going into the water. That way he can do some more swimming on his "own" without me holding onto him. That way I can just stand by him and help as needed.

Alright, I better get some more of this fun spring cleaning done.


----------



## Apple111

Omg Ali &#128577;that is a crappy weekend hon ! So sorry to hear about your grandma and your dad. Im sure you are mentally exhausted hon .. hugs xx hope your dad is feeling better soon. Glad your brother is coming over to help out. Is that the brother that used to live with u ? 

Glad the boys liked swimming..we had a vest thing for ds when we went to Spain , he went in the little pool and it tipped him over face down in the water..&#128547; I then realised I had put the little floats in wrong ! Silly mummy lol .. poor thing wondered what was going on haha..

Good luck with the TTC this cycle , fingers crossed for u x

Vroggers/ sorry Es sleep isnt the best at the min. I bet its loverly having her home. Hope you are not finding it too tiring. Hows dh finding it? You do forget how much energy they take even though they dont do a lot., 
yes its definately quiet on here lately , Im sure people will get on when they can. Ill def keep popping on and updating even if sometimes its a couple of weeks. I know Ally has a lot on with uni work at the min from memory, and people are starting new jobs , I was wondering how lit was getting on and hoping V got settled in a nursery :) how is L settling with E, does she still have her little dolly. Its funny actually as my friend has just given O a little blue pram with a little dolly in and he loves it takes it everywhere, Ill have to try and get a pic on, I can never manage it with my phone. 

Update/ Dr said my teen just had a virus, its so hard to get antibiotics these days, I had an idea that was going to be the case., O,s cough seems to be getting a little bit better but still a way to go..

Things settled with oh at the min , I just havent got he energy to discuss things really, its just hard as the most difficult part at the min is my family and I know my friends agave lost faith in him, but Im not chucking the towel in yet, Ive got a teen in the middle of his GCSEs exams, O is a handful when with ds, and Im in the middle of setting up a new business with my colleague. Unfortunately she is going through a potential breakup at the min so we are kind of supporting each other. Im just getting my head straight and Ill make a decision if I need to. I cant be influenced by other people. We have two babies and I dont feel I can give up yet. It would be easy if I didnt love him but I do so Ill see how we go on but Im determined Im not putting up with any crap &#128547;

On a more personal note Ive booked myself in with private hospital for my initial consultation for my boob job ! Ive wanted one for years, my little family is finished after O so thought sod it im booking in lol..I want it done in jan, hoping Ill have this gall bladder out of the way by then., Im doing things for me ! X

Hope u all are ok and other ladies that havent got on for a while x


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh my gosh! I cant believe I missed Elizabeths birth! Congratulations, VRogers! I am so incredibly happy for you! Sounds like a stressful birth & nicu stint but I am so glad shes doing so well now! Congrats again! 

Ali - sounds like a horrible weekend. So sorry about all the health problems in your family. It must be a very difficult time. 

AFM - so busy and stressed by life lately. Feel like theres no time to breathe, let alone get on here. Violet is finally walking full time. She is saying more words and is very adorable as always haha.


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I am so sorry about the crappy weekend and health problems! I hope your dad is feeling better by now and this weekend is more uneventful. Hows TTC going? 

Apple- dh is doing great to help with L! He bathes her and gets her to bed by himself every night since thats prime cluster feeding time for E and I cant put her down. He also holds the baby each evening so I can shower before he gets one, as well as changing diapers when I ask. Overall theres not much for him to do with the baby since he cant feed her but I dont know what I would do if he didnt pick up my slack so much with L!! 
I admire how dedicated you are to oh and how hard you are trying! I hope he sees that too. Let us know how the boob job consultation goes! Im glad you are doing something that you want that is just for you!! 

Literati- no worries, we are all busy! Thank you for the congrats! How are your girls and your job? 

Afm- I havent forgotten about you ladies! Its been hectic of course as It seems to be for all of us! 
E is sleeping okay for being a newborn, but weve taken to co sleeping which I said Id never do. It helps me actually sleep and feed her easier. L is quite difficult at the moment although I know shes been through a lot the past month. Shes in a nap strike, literally just wont nap. I still put her in her crib for at least an hour but she usually spend the whole time switching between playing, screaming and crying. She also fights bedtime so long and hard that she generally isnt asleep until 9:30-10 no matter what time she goes down. Shes generally happy and independent running around during the day, its just sleep times that are so frustrating and exhausting. She also gets frustrated when the baby cries and will do this loud yell, poor thing. 
Day time is mostly feed the baby, try to get her to nap (swaddle with white noise in our bedroom away from toddler) in between taking care of L. Theres obviously no set routine and things get chaotic when they both need something at the same time but its not TOO bad. It helps that L is an incredibly independent toddler and barely acts like she knows whats changed. Definitely ready for E to be older and mobile and able to interact with L though!


----------



## AliJo

Apple - Yay for boob job! lol I think the only thing I'd ever have done is a lift. Probably won't, though. I'm too stingy with money! 

Lite - Was so happy to hear from you! Then I never posted. I get it on feeling busy. Things just got busy here once O started school. I don't know if he's doing summer school or not. So if not it's done Tuesday. He loved it so I'll feel bummed for him. I bet Violet is just too cute! T is a little talker already. 

Vrogers - Don't beat yourself up over co sleeping. Being a parent to a newborn is hard. I bet it's especially hard with a demanding toddler! The way T is I couldn't imagine having a newborn along with it. 

Hopefully L starts to settle into everything. I think it would probably be best for you to go with the flow at this point haha.. maybe set a routine when E starts to get a little more predictable. I still mostly go with the flow. 

AFM - My dad is doing well. Hard to say what long term problems he will have, but at the moment he feels relatively normal. He may have to get a new job. He won't be happy about that one. 

As for TTC. I'm currently 12 DPO. Generally AF would show up up 11 DPO. No sign of her. It could be that my LP is trying to lengthen. BFN on tests the last two days. They were internet cheapies so we shall see. I was pretty sure of this month, but now I'm thinking I'm out. 

T is doing well. Talking a lot (at least it seems like a lot to me!) I easily count 10+ words, but he is constantly saying new words. Last night he started to say bed and trying real hard to say Maisie and got really close! 

We went to a new pediatrician for him yesterday. He's a bit of a chunk haha.. no surprise. She told me to caution giving him juice and watch his food because of family history and because he's a chunk. Although, so was O and now I don't feel he's overweight at all, but I guarantee his BMI is high. I hate that they use that because honestly.. the kid is solid without much extra fat if any at all. T also looks lighter than O at his age. 

I of course lied about co sleeping. When they come at me like "He's sleeping in his own crib in his own room" I'm instantly thinking they're going to be very judgy if I say otherwise. So I just agreed although I said his crib was in my room. Oh the horrible judge I would get if she knew I had both my kids in bed with me :haha: More like my kids have my bed. I swear I end up sleeping at the foot of the bed 90% of the time. 

She seemed good so far, though. I mean.. they're going to be a little annoying no matter what I think. No one likes to be told to do something other than what they're doing. I'm not worried about his diet. He eats anything you put in front of him so he eats a lot of vegetables. He eats a lot, but he's a growing child. Only thing I may change up is doing more egg whites instead of whole eggs. Do only one whole. He loves his eggs in the morning. He drinks maybe a "cup" of juice a day.. which literally is like 2-4 oz of juice at most because we water it down. I do need to try to get both of them to drink more just plain water. O has just been so against it since day 1 of starting cups. So, honestly what do you do when your child would straight up refuse to drink water but would drink "juice" that is only 1/4 juice and the rest water. I don't think that's such a bad thing haha

Don't worry ladies.. I'll be posting here first if I get a BFP. I don't think I will, though. Although.. with both boys I did get later BFPs. So who knows.. maybe.


----------



## AliJo

I hate TTC! CD1! Going to not stress so much about it this cycle. 

So, last night I took T to our room. Put him in the crib with a cup (he promptly threw it out twice) and told him to lay down and go to sleep. I laid down where he could see me. He whined a bit, but I reassured him. He went to sleep on his own in his crib!! Slept for an hour and woke up. I hushed him and told him to lay back down and go to sleep. Not moving from my spot. He got super sad and cried really hard and I again reassured him and he only did it for like a minute then laid back down and went to sleep. Slept the rest of the night. Like.. did I struck gold or did I just get lucky for one night?! Time will tell.

Last time he breastfed was yesterday morning.. going to probably cold turkey him if I can. I think it would be harder if I let him have it. I won't lie.. I really miss it already! I just want one more cuddle time with him feeding :haha: I'll stay strong unless it distresses him too much. 

Hoping if I completely wean him my fertility will increase.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - sorry to hear that AF came. Id almost forgotten how stressful and discouraging TTC was, especially since Vi happened on the first try (but that was NOT the case with dd1). I hope weaning helps with your fertility. Although, if he does stay BFing, dont worry too much because I was still BFing when I got pregnant with Vi! 
T sounds so great! I love hearing their new little words. Violet is also getting new ones all the time now, although she still says far less than dd1 ever did because dd1 talked extremely early. 
The girls are getting so fun! They play well together (sometimes) and its so fun to watch those sisterly moments. Violet is SO strong willed and controlling. She likes to spend her days being carried around and screeching until you give her exactly what she wants at all times. As soon as she gets what she wanted, she grins and laughs to herself. Shes quite the stinker. 
I am trying really hrd to get Violet to sleep on her own for even an hour. She is still at the point of nursing CONSTANTLY at night and cant be put down for a second. I am trying to get her used to no milk until midnight at least. Once Im in bed, I dont really care. I would just like to get a few things done at night before I come to bed. This is the third night. The first two nights I managed to avoid the milk, but I had to be holding her and rocking her constantly. Any time I tried to lie down with her, she screamed for milk and refused to sleep until I rocked her again. She is a tough cookie. Hoping tonight goes a bit better. Wish me luck! 
I cant believe that T did such an amazing night in the crib like that! I hope it wasnt just a one-off and that youll soon have an amazing sleeper on your hands. Would come in handy if getting pregnant. I dont blame you for lying about him sleeping in a crib. 
Good luck with TTC this month! 

VRogers - that sounds quite challenging with the two really little ones, but I am glad L is so independent. That must help a lot! Dont feel bad about co sleeping either. You have to do what works for you and gets you the most sleep. Sorry L is causing issues with her naps and bedtime! I would imagine the transition of becoming a big sister could be contributing, and Im sure shell settle down soon. Hugs!
To answer your question, work is good, but working full time is so tiring and we also feel financially stressed because we are trying to pay off debt and save for a down payment on a house. The girls are great but I miss them dearly. <3


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ nice to hear from you. Sorry everything so busy at the min, I think we are all similar at the min with these growing babies , glad the girls are well. V sounds a little doll ! Xx I was wondering about how u were getting on with childcare. Its loverly they get on and play nice ( sometimes) lol .. my two are such characters. O is also do strong willed. Sorry its so hard being away from your girls whilst at work &#128532; I feel the same. I went back 3 days but now my private work has built up which is good but it means Im nearly back up to the hours I was previously and like u I need the cash at the min &#128532;..so miss O whilst Im at work. Good luck with getting V to sleep in her own its so hard but you sound like u r doing a fab job.. super mummy xx 

Vroggers/ your dh sounds a gem. Its hard when there isnt much they can do with a newborn but its loverly he is taking over with L in the evening. Sorry the sleep with L isnt the best at the min. Its such a lot for them to take in and Im sure she will settle into a routine eventually. Like Ali said Id just do what you are doing and go with the flow and if def not be feeling bad about the co sleeping. I felt the same with O and want too sure about it initially but then realised how much better both mine and his sleep was and I loved the night time feeding, x

Ali/ sorry the Ttc is so frustrating..sorry Af adived &#128577;. 
I caught straight away with ds and again once but unfortunately mc &#128577; then with O it took 3 cycles. I can remember the frustration ! Got fingers crossed for you this time hon x 

Yay for T going to sleep by himself ! Hope it continues xx T sounds a little cutie with all his chatting bless him. I think you are def right and I wouldnt worry about the chunk thing :) my eldest was a little chunk and so is O. Both super cute. T sounds like he eats great! O isnt great at all. Its so annoying &#128547;..

Update/ well Ive had crazy few days, Ive had loads of dental work done on one tooth that cracked ! &#128556; not pleasant , Ive got a crown on it now but Ive been up in night again taking really strong pain killers so I think Im going to need root canal &#128547;.. I hate tooth ache !! Dentist said that would be next thing he would need to try &#128577;

On more positive it was my sons 21st !!! Yesterday . We had a loverly family meal at restaurant. I made a huge 2tier birthday cake with my mum for him which was fun making. Covered In choc buttercream and every chocolate sweet you can imagine &#128514;. My eldest is quite a character, very lovable and caring but also likes a joke and takes the mic, always laughing with his mates so as a bit if a joke we bought this thing off the internet that makes him officially a lord.. my mum made and embroidered his official lord title on this Scottish sash, it was really funny , I did a speech for him in front of 25 people, Im very proud of him and the young man he has grown into x 

O is doing great , such a character and we have decided this week that he is the dominant one for sure out of him and my poor 5 yr old ! Lol..he does seem to have started the biting thing so need to nip that in the bud ! 

Well its bank holiday here so off a few days. We are going to a food festival today at our local park. 

Also Ive had a date for my pre op 6 th June and they have said they will give me a date for gall bladder removal that afternoon !! &#128547; really not looking forward to that but at least I can plan I suppose x 

Hope you all have nice rest of weekend ladies x Ill get back on when I can x 
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - great to hear from you! Sorry youre working more than you would like as well. Its amazing how fast maternity leave flies, and then youre just stuck back to the grind again. Apparently life is just work work work!  Thats great to hear that your private practice is doing so well, though! Well done!! 
Yay for your sons 21st! Sounds like you had a great celebration. That cake sounds yummy!
Enjoy your long weekend! 
Sorry your gall bladder surgery is coming up. Let us know when it is. I hope it at least offers you relief from your health issues! Hugs!


----------



## AliJo

Just a very quick update then I will catch up after work.

Last night was a no go. I tried but he eventually got very upset. I won't allow that so I gave him a cup and comforted him and he chilled. Tried the crib again he was instantly asking for me and I tried to step away and he was super upset. So I will try again tonight. He ended up nursing after I laid him in bed with me. I tried not to but he was insistent. So laying in bed with me is definitely a nursing trigger.


----------



## Apple111

Oh Ali sounds difficult one hon, Im sure you will get there in the end. U will just do it at your own pace u know your little man xx its so hard when they are upset , fingers crossed it gets easier for u both soon x 

Im having an annoying weekend with tooth ache &#128556; taking loads of painkillers its gettibg me so mad !! Had nice afternoon at park in my own with the boys x weather beautiful here today x


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey ladies!!! I keep up with you all every day, just dont post!! Im glad all of the little ones are doing so well. 

Vrogers its so crazy how fast your pregnancy went by. Congrats on your baby girl! 

Apple how exciting about the boob job! I have considered a reduction, which i think includes a lift, after Im done having children. I hope your toothache eases, i honestly believe tooth pain is the worst pain ever. 

Lit it sounds like you are really busy!!! Im in awe of you with the crazy work schedules and still being such an amazing mom!! Good luck with getting V sleeping on her own. 

Ali, good luck TTC! I hope it happens soon for you. Hopefully you can get T weaned soon.

Arm, gage is getting so big!! He is just in general a big kid, but always has been. He is in between 2t and 3t clothes right now!! He loves to eat and snack. He doesnt walk anywhere, he only RUNS lol. He is saying some words, juice, tree, hi, bye, momma, daddy, cheese, please, thank you, nose, and his favorite is no haha. He can point out his nose, eyes, tummy and belly button. Hes so cute! I havent been on birth control and we havent been preventing at all since I was cleared to have sex again after having him. We are planning on doing an embryo transfer in November, but I have baby fever bad!! I cant bring myself to test for ovulation, because I did that for so many years before, and I know its only going to make me obsess over something that has slim to none chances. So I have just been watching my cervical mucous and watching the calendar! I think thats about all thats going on here!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is Gage and I!!!


----------



## Apple111

Hey froggy , nice to hear from u hon ! X what a beautiful picture, I really need to get my butt into gear and sort out loading up a couple myself I dont seem to be able to do it from my phone.. 
I cant believe how many words these little ones are saying &#128513; Ollie just babbles still lol,,he says bye and hiya , waves and dances but thats it.. oh and he says awww when hugging his teddy and gives it a kiss &#128537;.. 

Better get off and get this lot some tea made, Im shattered today after work &#128528;cant be bothered ha x


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies,
i will be online tomorrow to catch up with everyone. but just wanted to say I submitted my thesis today, woooo! such a relief. 
And its my two year wedding anniversary today as well. 
hoe u all well and looking forward to catching up soon.


----------



## Apple111

Look forward to catch up Ally x yey for handing work in !! What a relief x &#128525;

Happy anniversary &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- it sounds so difficult managing both girls, especially with them not sleeping so well. Co- sleep if you need to, her routine and habits will change a lot, and you need to sleep! You're doing amazing though. 

ali= that sounds like such a stressful weekend, so sorry to hear of your step mums, mum passing. Glad ur dad is ok though. That's great T slept in the crib , Iguess he knew u were there and had that comfort. Hope it lasts. Good luck with TTC journey, maybe once u wean him your fertility will increase.


lit- nice to hear from you, sorry things are so busy and stressful. Girls sound like they are doing great though, and hope hubby is alright as well. 

froggy- adorable pic! Gage sounds like hes doing great and growing well. Well done mama. I really do not have baby fever haha. I Actually agree with Apple, can't believe how much some of the wee ones are talking. Isa says mama, and hey and apart from that just babbles and makes all sorts of sounds. 


apple- glad to hear boys are well, and good luck with setting up the business. Its good things are settled with OH, and gives u time to think and see how u feel. 
I think i'd be too scared to get a boob job, although it would be nice to have bigger perkier boobs haha. I know its too late now, but if u have toothache, put a clove in your mouth where the pain is and just suck on it, and I guarantee it will go away. Glad u had a nice time at ur sons 21st and the cake sounds amazing.


I think I got everyone, sorry If I didn't. I had a quick read. 

I'm good, in fact I feel great as a I finally submitted my thesis. The uni have given me work for june and july, it's just helping prepare materials for courses starting in September, but good money and it should be really flexible. In the mean time, i'm gonna be job hunting. I think I want to stay in research and the uni environment so aiming for that. 


Isa is great, walking everywhere, and trying to climb. He has cuts and little bruises on his legs as he gets carried away or falls often, but I guess that is part and parcel of being so curious about everything. He is not eating great, I think it's because he just wants to be outside, he just loves it. He'll have a few bits in his chair and then he points to the door, and he wants out. In the morning he goes to the cupboard, opens it and takes his socks and shoes out. This boy is obsessed with the outdoors!! He loves birds, and chasing them about and looking at dogs. He is fun, but I always feel knackered by the time his bedtime comes. 

Also, it's Ramadan, so I have been fasting. They are quite long, about 18 hours, but actually they have been ok. People always say, how can u go without food or drink for so long, but ur body adjusts so fast. I sometimes feel like I have more energy. 

Anyway I think that is my update for now, I will definitely get on again soon. 
Oh was going to say, cause Isa isn't eating that well just now, I was going to start making him smoothies so I can top him up and make sure hes full. Anyone make them for their wee ones? any recipe ideas? that's what im gonna do next, have a look online for some ideas and then go get ingredients.


----------



## Apple111

Ally / sounds like things are all going well for you. Such a relief isnt it handing that work in ! Great that uni have given you a couple of monthd work. Im sure u will get a job u like soon. It sounds like they would be lucky to have u :) 

Isa sounds a little gem. He does sound similar to Ollie in terms of development. I think they have always been similar. Ollie also loves the outdoors. Oh takes him straight into garden every night as soon as he comes in from work lol..

Thanks for the Clove advice ! I was doped up for days on painkillers, its literally just stared to settle down. I had cloves in the cupboard the whole time haha !! Ill def remember that one! 

Its funny I heard it mentioned on the tv this am that it was Ramadan and I thought of u straight away as I remembered you doing it last time. Good luck with it. X 

Hope all other ladies doing ok. 

I met with a friend with our children today , had a nice walk and ds loved her little dog. I am tempted to get one but just going to hold on I think until O is a bit older. I think he would just harass a puppy at the minute and Id prob find it stressful !! &#128514; O loves it legging it around. He has gone straight to sleep tonight .. so thats a result ! 

Hope u all have a nice weekend.. Im planning to have a bit of a sort. Ive got 45 throngs on eBay at the min lol x trying to raise some spends for hols and de clutter !!


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - sorry about your toothache. Sounds like a nice weekend for you. Always nice to catch up with a friend! 

Froggy - what an adorable pic of you and Gage! You are so pretty. Gage sounds like dd1 with his size (and also running everywhere)! Thats exciting you will do an embryo transfer in November! I also sort of have baby fever (not TOO bad), but we will be waiting until April 2019 to try, most likely. I dont even have my cycle back, so we couldnt even get pregnant if we wanted to anyway. 

Ali - how was your week? 

Ally - congrats on finishing your thesis! That must have been a lot of hard work. Yay!


----------



## vrogers

Theres a lot going on in here, so glad to see all the updates! I just read through and will try to get on tonight when dh gets home with a better reply to everyone. 
Just got back from getting my IUD inserted, I got the copper one. E will usually give me a 4-5 hour stretch at first and then 3, but last night was all 3, Im tired! Both girls are doing great, still adjusting sleep wise but getting there and slowly getting used to a family of 4. 
So sorry for the crappy post, running after a toddler and nursing newborn is no joke!


----------



## Apple111

jpg.gif 6E2E7A7E-66E2-463E-9636-10B66354328F.jpg (24.2 KB)	
jpg.gif 5DB09C5B-30E7-4B41-BD97-CDE0498861D3.jpg (30.3 KB)


This is me and ds, chilling this weekend at a farm. Oh and the cake I made my son last weekend &#128514;&#127874;&#127874;
 



Attached Files:







6E2E7A7E-66E2-463E-9636-10B66354328F.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10









5DB09C5B-30E7-4B41-BD97-CDE0498861D3.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Apple111

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035441&stc=1&d=1528142655


Hope this works :) if so this is my little man x Ill reply to ladies properly later x
 



Attached Files:







3C9335D6-DE0A-4EF0-9706-282F7FC37051.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vrogers

Literati- you are seriously awesome for working full time, I cant imagine having the energy to go to work FT and then come home and parent. I imagine you do miss your girls though, I would too! Debt is stressful, I hope its quickly paid off so its one less thing to worry about. 

Ali- Im sorry about AF! TTC can be so stressful. 
Also sorry about T resisting the crib! I can definitely see why bed sharing would be a nursing trigger, its too easy! Hell get there eventually but Im sure its stressful and sad when he gets so upset and wont sleep on his own. 

Froggy- so good to hear from you! And how exciting about the transfer in November! Gage sounds like a little cutie and would be a great big brother! What a sweet picture, you look so happy and look at his little smirk! 

Ally- congrats on being done with your thesis! I bet youre relieved. Its great that Isa loves being outside so much but on the other hand Im sure its frustrating that he doesnt eat well. Ive heard smoothies are a great way to get nutrition into them when they wont eat well, I actually want to try them too! 
https://www.babyfoode.com/blog/15-smoothie-recipes-for-toddlers
Theres a mix of diff smoothies, but disclaimer I havent tried any yet! 

Apple- I dont blame you for wanting a dog but smart to wait until you think the timing is best! We have 2 dogs that stay outdoors (they are hyper hound dogs that love running around/hunting animals and bugs!) and L is obsessed with them. She watches them through the back door and we take her to see them through the gate outside. I imagine they will get along great when she gets older and can play with them more. 
You have some cute kiddos, and look at you, you are gorgeous! And you made that cake? Its amazing! When I make cakes they look nothing like that.


----------



## vrogers

Thought I would join and share pictures of the girls!
 



Attached Files:







1472F383-9930-48F1-82CE-6DA4ED25217D.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 8









053D0248-A6B3-4AC1-9CA7-27CAE02CFDB6.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Apple111

Gorgeous girlies Vroggers / love Ls hair , and E looks so big lol x bless her, how old is she now x


----------



## Apple111

Hope rest of you ladies and babies are doing ok, we are good here. Ive had a really busy couple of days at work. I have some really unwell people at the moment but Ill make it my mission to do what I can for them. Tuesdays is just a hard day, I had 5 1hr sessions back to back, I was starving haha.. just grabbing biscuit from my bag inbetween lol.. I was rushing with boys this am so didnt get breakfast ! My boys are doin good. Ds is on school holidays still until next week so he goes to a holiday club at the same nursery as O. Its nice they are together but the staff have told me that O just doesnt leave ds alone lol.. 

Ive got pre op tomorrow at the hospital so Im hoping Ill be given a date for my op. I know it prob sounds silly but Im not bothered about the op or any pain ect just worried about being out of sorts for the boys , I cant lift at all after for at least 2 weeks and O is a chunky munk so realistically Ill need to be careful after that time as well. How they expect me to do that with O I dont know but Im gonna have to just let oh do it, suppose Im worried as his back is bad and I know how he gets when its his day off and Im at work , he is wrecked after. Think Im just a bit of a control freak ha., I just like to feel in control with the boys.. hopefully Ill be over it quickly !! 

Ali/ hope ttc is going ok n boys doing alright. Hope T is going in the crib for u x 

Lit / hope u getting V to have some nap time away from u is going ok, its so hard isnt it. Hope u r not too tired from work x 

Ally hope u r well, n hope the food introductions are going well with Isa x sure u r still in elated mode after handing work in !! X 

Vroggers/ great pics:) I do go all broody when I see girls having 4 boys !! Ha 
You sound like u are doing a great job hon getting the girls into a little routine. Im sure if u are anything like I was it will take a while and then when u get one , one of the girls will change it haha :) hope u r getting some rest when u can x

Froggy: hope u and Gage are well , what a cutie is he !! X


----------



## Ally2015

apple- what lovely pics!!!! gorgeous mama and her boys. Love O's cheeky smile. The cake looks so good, especially when i'm fasting and i really fancy cake with a cup of tea. Hope pre-op appt goes ok tomorrow! Glad boys are well.

Vrogers- adorable pics!! what beautiful girls you have, must be so proud. Thanks for smoothie link. 

ali lit- hope all well with u both x

all good here. I made a smoothie the other day then for isa. I did a mango and banana one, with greek yoghurt. It was soo tasty but isa wasn't that interested. He just had a little, but i think even a few sips will give him a load of goodness. I'll keep trying different combinations, hopefully they will be one he likes haha.


----------



## Ally2015

Joining in with the pics. Isa enjoying the sunshine at my parents x
 



Attached Files:







0A670716-C120-4F7F-B660-EA222096A567.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Apple111

Ally / Gorgeous boy getting so big x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- thank you! E is now a month and a half somehow, time is flying already! 
Doesnt sound silly at all that you are more concerned about your boys. Were you given a date yet for the op? Keep us updated! 
You are right, they change so much when theyre little that the second I finally get used to something, it changes! Definitely ready for E to be able to interact with L and us more though. 

Ally- smoothie sounds delicious to me. Wow look at his hair!! He is such a cutie! How do our babies look so old?? I was going back looking at pics in my phone last night, they go from baby to toddler so fast.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just quick post :) been out today with my boys to visit nan, a couple of hours drive but both boys were fine. I did cheat a bit and took iPad for ds. Haha but its worth it for the drive.. O slept all way there and back which was a bonus. Only downside is he is wide awake now and oh has taken him for a walk to try and settle him ! Its 10 pm &#128547;.. 
I got my date for 5th July for my op &#128556; just trying to prep for it now as much as I can ! X


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just quick update .. I got a call today asking me to go in Thursday for my op.. I was stressing at having it done 5th July lol..now I have a day to prepare ! Got to be there for 7am &#128556;Haha the joys ! Really not looking forward to not being able to pick up little man &#128533; x 

All else fine here boys well hope u r all ok x


----------



## AliJo

I need to pop in and update you all and catch up. Just been busy and life is complicated.. I'll try to find time after work. Miss you all!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , had op yesterday, they managed to do it keyhole. Feel like Ive been kicked by a horse today &#128532; suppose its to be expected day after, the dr forgot to write me up painkiller for discharge so having a bit of a battle trying to get strong enough ones today from my own dr &#128547; there are 4 wounds where they went in , they are wrecking today &#128532; 

Oh is taking over with boys Im just in bed x hope it improves soon &#128532;

Sorry for negative sorry for myself post just feeling bit pants today. I hate hearing boys down stairs n not being able to go to them, really struggling to walk.. 

Hope u ladies n little ones are all well x


----------



## AliJo

Apple - Oh no.. I hope you feel better soon. That's insane you didn't get any pain killers!! That's such a great picture of O!! We all have the cutest kids lol Your DS is a handsome little man as well. 

Ally - He's adorable! I need to get a picture of T up. I need to do smoothie's for T. He would love them. We throw yogurt in a cup and he chugs it down. 

Vrogers - Those girls are going to be little heart breakers! 

Sorry not a good catch up post haha.. just a lot going on so it's hard to find time and every time I try to type one up I get pulled away and distracted and forget about it and close it. 

T is napping so trying to get a decent post in. O is eating spaghetti so that's keeping him distracted. 

Been a rough few weeks. I had a horrible day at work last Saturday resulting in 2 residents leaving while another staff member and I stayed with them. Couldn't speak reason into them and the big one who is 500 lbs and has autism straight up back handed me and got me good on the arm. I about just quit that day after work. I just couldn't hardly manage after dealing with them. 

Then that night I find out that my FIL is stopping his treatment for his cancer. So now we're trying to figure out how to get him down here. It won't be a problem getting him down here so much as I need to explain to him that he may not have that much time where he can travel. 

So between work and stuff with my FIL I have been so torn. I don't know if I will be able to continue where I'm working, but I'm going to hold out for now. I'm so sick of that place, but change may just make things worse right now. It's so frustrating. 

T and O are doing well. The whole weaning and night training thing isn't going to the hottest, but doesn't help that I just can't seem to care beyond making sure they're safe and fed right now. 

T is talking more and more all the time. It's a big deal to me. So glad to see him talking instead of being like O and basically staring at me like I was nuts for thinking he would say anything other than his few select words. Now he talks a ton. 

We did manage to get to the Zoo the last two Mondays. We got a membership so we need to make it at least one more time to cut even. I know we'll do that and more. Just trying to limit the spending there. Going to take a lunch with us next time. I just like to get them something from the gift shop which adds up. 

Alright, T is up so means I'll lose this if I don't post it now lol


----------



## AliJo

Uhhh... soooo I tested this morning at 8 DPO.. knowing I would probably not see anything but it's Father's day so I thought why not go ahead and test. It would be a great addition to our Father's day gift for him. 

Well IC was stark white.. buuuuuut.. my FRER has the FAINTEST of lines.. But it's there!!! I'm freaking out haha.. I'm going to wait till he goes to sleep then go to the store and get more FRERs. I really hope this is it! I'm so excited and I shouldn't be yet. Still too early to know for sure, but the thought is great! 

I keep staring at it like "There's no way.. no it's definitely there!! My mind isn't playing tricks" AH


----------



## Ally2015

HI ladies!! hope u are all well

apple- hope you are feeling ok after your surgery! thinking of u. 

ali- how exciting about the line, keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry you have had a rough few weeks tho, what sad news about FIL, how is ur dh coping? 

afm- all good here, we had eid the other day so a nice day of celebrations, food and getting dressed up. Today is fathers day, got dh presents from Isa, and he opened them in bed, and then i made him coffee and breakkie. Then we went to the park, and had a nice day out. 
Isa has a chesty cough just now, hes not been eating much and v unsettled at night but does seem to be getting better so fingers crossed hes back to himself soon. 
Thats about it i think, will get on again soon x


----------



## AliJo

I just took another FRER on a 5 hour hold and it was darker!!! :happydance: 

Going to tell DH as part of his Father's Day gift.. I'm so excited!


----------



## AliJo

It's faint, especially on the imagine, but it's more there than the one with FMU!


----------



## Apple111

I def see a line Ali! Xx fingers crossed it gets darker .. exciting stuff hon,..I used clear blue digital , do u have those ? I can remember the freaking out exciting feeling seeing the word pregnant ! Ha.. 

Ally/ hope Isa is better soon hun, glad you had a nice day of celebrations and your Fathers Day sounded loverly. 

My boys are fine, Ive been really sore over the weekend. Finding it really frustrating not being able to do things the way Im used to doing them. Im not a perfectionist but Im finding oh a little frustrating., there is no way he can cope with the boys like I do. I think its been a big wake up call for him. Not that he would admit it. Ive ended up getting up with O as oh just struggles with it and by time he has come round himself Ive been up and sorted him. If I just sat there and let oh do it then O would have woke himself up properly and no way would be going to sleep. This morning was the school run, so teen to get up n 2 youngest to sort. I told oh that he needed the stuff sorting might b4 but he decided to do work emails instead , so all complete chaos this morning.. it was actually quite pathetic, I got up and sorted everything myself even though I was uncomfortable, just easier for the boys. Ill choose my moment later and have words with oh. My teen was also told he had to step up and sort himself as I wasnt good , he was also pathetic ! Stood in kitchen in his boxer shorts complaining of being cold asking me to iron his shirt for school. I wish I could have filmed it for you ladies you had to see it to believe it. Oh ended up taking ds to school having a melt down. Im not happy about that so we will be having words about that later &#128547;. 
Anyway vent over about my useless , not able to cope without mum family !! Ha x 

Hope u r all ok x


----------



## Ally2015

ali- i defo see a line!!!!!!!!!!! exciting!!

apple- without mum the family falls apart eh, this is why mums need to be appreciated all the time. I only have one son, but my dh just cannot look after him the way i do, slow and just not up to my standard haha. funny story about ur teen ahah, would have been funny to record. 
Defo have words with oh, totally not acceptable as you should be resting and need to know he can sort the boys out.


----------



## Apple111

Ally / lol I didnt have to have words in the end. Oh came back with his tails between his legs from school run apologising .. so he managed to get himself a few points back lol.. i told him it has to be organised and run like a ship or it will sink ..and this morning he well and truly sank ! until I came in with the lifeboats !! I think he gets the message., lets see how tonight goes &#128514; 

My teen is def getting his butt kicked ! .. my eldest is the complete opposite, totally independent, cooks cleans, and sorts himself. How kids can be different. Im going to make an extra effort with my teen now to teach him to be a good husband !! Starting with a pile of ironing ha.. he will be able to do it by the end lol.. Im also going to get him to help me when Im making teas ect ., I did all this with my eldest but Im thinking because my youngest two arrived Ive prob done a lot more for my teen for an easy life.. well times are gonna change boyo lol ..

Im in bed now being brought lunch ! Its blooming hard going working and sorting 3 kids , I think oh sees that more now. Planning to just spend as long as poss in bed today whilst boys at school/ nursery try n get myself right ..x 

Hope u all have nice day/ week ladies x 

Ill keep checking for updates Ali xx !! &#129310;


----------



## AliJo

It's definitely darker!! It's safe to say I'm pregnant! Even my internet cheapies are starting to show a line!! Very faint.. like a shadow.. but it's there. I wouldn't believe it if I didn't have FRERs. 

Apple - No one really taught us.. we kind of learned early because if we wanted lunch most of the time we had to figure it out haha.. My mother stayed home with us most of the time, but she was in her own world and wanted nothing to do with us.


----------



## vrogers

Omg I feel like I have already missed so much! 

Apple- so glad oh took over so you can fully focus on recovery! You just had surgery, no apologies needed! 
How are you feeling now? 

Ali- I saw your ticker before your official post and freaked out!! I am so excited for you!! That first line on frer is exactly what my line at 8 dpo looked like with L and the second one is for sure darker, you are pregnant!! How are you feeling? How did you tell dh? A March baby, so exciting! 

Ally- sounds like your dh had a lovely fathers day. I hope Isa is feeling better! 

Afm- nothing super exciting here, we have Es 2 month appt this Friday, just noticing both of my tickers for the girls ages have disappeared so will have to find new ones when I can.
E is sleeping well (for now) she will do a 5-6 hour stretch the first half, usually midnight till 6 or so, and then 2 hours after that a couple times. Shes eating well too, was able to go out for a haircut Saturday as well as a target trip and dh fed her a bottle of my milk. She does prefer breast over bottle seems like. 
L is growing like crazy and learning so many new things all the time! She has started coloring (though she runs off with the crayon so we have to chase her down) and loves her little toddler Elmo chair, she carries it around the house which is adorable looking. We do way more tv time than I would like and I miss taking her outside to her swing and cozy coupe but hoping after the summer when baby is older and it isnt so hot out we can have more outside time again! 
Thats about it here, just trying to keep my sanity with a toddler and newborn haha!


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Aww L sounds so cute. T likes to color.. and eat colors.. loooooves kinetic sand. Found that one out today. 

Yeah my tickers went away too. 2 of my favorite places took away tickers now. 

I'm feeling fine. No different yet. Maybe having to Lee more. I was really gassy but that's finally passing. My acne didn't flare like it does before AF arrives so that's been nice. Hoping it stays that way. With both boys my face was horrible for the first tri. 

Kind of just in disbelief. I do cramp a little from time to time. 

I'll definitely keep you all posted. I'm sure I will feel something from this soon enough. I'm still sooo early. 

So I started exercising. Going to keep doing it but be easy with it. I need to get in better shape. Hopefully not gain too much weight this time haha...


----------



## Apple111

Ali/ fantastic lines hon xx congratulations. !! Really pleased for u :) sorry the support werent there properly when u were younger hon, youre a supper mummy to those boys yourself now and all your own doing x hope your are well first tri x my skin was rubbish during pregnancy as well. Its not been great with this Gall bladder rubbish but hopefully that will improve now its out haha.

Vroggers girls sound like they are doing great, funny O has started to like colouring as well, in his own way haha..such a character..great that E will have a good stretch of sleep and has had milk from bottle with your dh. Glad you got to hair dresser ;) I cant believe its time for 8 week check ! 

Well Im still really sore, I changed my dressings after a shower yesterday and onr of my wounds was really smelly &#128556;I went to hospital today for it checking out and they said it was ok, just upped my pain meds as they are doing nothing the ones I have. 

Boys doing ok, ds a little clingy but getting a right Little chatterbox. He comes out with some funny things lately, he was in bathroom the other day brushing his teeth and I shouted up asking what he was doing as it was quiet lol.. he said
 its gods love  when I asked what he was talking about he said , 
at school they said god made everything 
and god loves everything 
and this is his water that god made 
so he loves it .. 
so brushing his teeth is Gods love.. 

confused ?? Yes so was I haha &#128514; 


O has started to just point to everything he wants and just make this err sound .. to let us know he wants it. Ive tried to get him to say little words like sock shoe ect ,. But no.. he likes errr instead with a point lol..,my other boys did things their own way so Im not overly concerned. He will get there. He is doing mainly gestures and def knows how to let u know what he wants, just need to keep an eye it doesnt make his speech lazy.,

Im having to just rest myself now, stomach and wounds from op killing me &#128547; hopefully new meds will help, Im so fed up of not being able be mum ! Be glad when Im back on form. Ive had loads of private enquires for work as well so having to turn them down for now. Hopefully they might be there when I get back to myself , 

Anyway back to greys Anatomy ! Im at s10 now ha x just what I need after surgery haha x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - wow, congratulations on the BFP! So excited for you! Did you tell your DH yet? Are you going to the dr soon? How far along do you figure you are? Have you tested again? 

Apple - wow, cant believe you had your surgery already! I hope you have an ok recovery. Sorry youre in so much pain! That definitely sounds like your DH is getting a reality check! You are super mom! 

VRogers - oh, such gorgeous girls you have. Cant believe how much hair L has! Haha. Vi still has very little. Glad your girls are doing well and you are slowly adjusting to being a family of 4. 

Ally - such an adorable pic of Isa! Thanks for sharing. How are you doing?

AFM - so, things have changed again since I last updated! For one, my work agreed to let me go down to 4 days a week! Woohoo! So starting this week I have Wednesdays off! I am very happy to have more time to spend with my girls! 
Unfortunately, we are looking for daycare AGAIN!!!! Our other one told us about a week ago that she is discontinuing at the end of the month (due to major financial struggles on her end). So, we have been interviewing daycares like crazy and I have been stressed out of my mind. I spent Sunday crying in and off and feeling like completely crap. I find looking for daycares one of the most stressful things! We are between 2 top choices right now, but I am having such trouble making the decision. Also, these daycares are much more expensive than our old one, so with that and the fact that Im making less money now, we are going to be very broke! 
Also, a little over a week ago, Violet fell down the stairs when my mom was watching her, and she suffered a buckle fracture in her ankle! She is in a cast for a couple weeks. It is nothing too serious, but it made for a very stressful weekend, thats for sure! I cant wait til she gets her cast off because she cant get it wet or anything and its falling apart already. 
I think thats all to report. Hope youre all doing well


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I can imagine its still setting in! Congratulations, Im so excited for you! Do you have an appointment set up yet? 

Apple- glad you were able to get your pain meds situated, hopefully it gets better and better each day. O sounds adorable with his errrr sound, thats funny he prefers his own little language! 
Ooh I love greys anatomy. Such a great show to binge. 

Literati- thank you for the compliments about the girls! 
Im so happy for you about work letting you go to 4 days! How frustrating about daycare though, I hope you are able to narrow it down and that it ends up working out. I cant imagine how stressed I would be too! And poor Violet! Thats so scary, Im glad it wasnt serious and hope she heals quickly. I just told my bff today that toddlers are like little drunk people that we have to keep from killing them selves. L has busted her lip and bitten her tongue a few times in the past month just being a toddler, its crazy. 

Afm- this age with L is so fun, its my fav so far. Shes independent and learning new things constantly and just the cutest little person. It makes the newborn stage a little easier with E this time knowing how fast it goes and how in a year shell be toddling around. 
My bff (the one who was pregnant the same time as me for a little bit) has her baby shower next saturday, Im excited! Its fun knowing Ill finally have a friend with a baby soon.


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - I totally agree that this age is amazing! I love age 1 so much! It is so fun, because theyre still cuddly, tiny and adorable like babies, but not quite as high maintenance, and a lot more interactive! So glad youre enjoying it as well! It is very true how fast it goes. It definitely makes it easier to treasure the newborn stage with your second! 
Thanks! Im very happy about the 4 days! Woohoo! Maybe Ill have time to post more on here now too! ;)
Thats so great your BFF is having a baby soon too! Youre going to have so much fun together! Enjoy the baby shower!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Oh yeah I've tested.. maybe too much! :haha: I'm not very far. Not even 4 weeks! No doctor's appointment yet. Trying to decide on who. The one I wanted is full. It's awkward when you work with most doctors. I told DH on Father's day!

Oh gosh that all sounds sooo stressful. Poor Violet! I haven't found anyone for my weekends so my husband only gets a few hours on Saturday to sleep. So he works Friday night, gets maybe at most 4 hours of sleep Saturday, works Saturday night, watches the boys all day Sunday, works Sunday night. Its horrible and I'm sick over it. 

I'm actually going to go talk to someone and see about switching buildings in town. They wont probably want me to and will fight it but I don't care. I wont have to do weekends and they will most likely work with me. 

I'm glad you are getting to be home more but the financial stress won't be fun. 

Vrogers - No not yet. Waiting till I'm a week or so more in. They won't see me till 8 weeks anyways. 

Mom friends are awesome! They just get it most of the time haha.. all friends are great but I do realize the difference. 

They do grow too fast. 

AFM - My lines continue to get darker!! No real symptoms yet. It's odd knowing so early. I womt be surprised if I end up with a February due date since I probably implanted early.

It's a bit odd. I'm still BFing at night and I'm pregnant lol.. right now is not a good time to wean. Something is up with him. Super clingy and nerdy. I think it's his teeth. He almost has them all. If I am right since he didn't let me check well he's down to his last molar.. then 2 year old molars.


----------



## AliJo

This was my test last night with a 5 or so hour hold! My IC are coming up with a pink line as well now. I have two more FRERs. I'm thinking I implanted pretty early to get a line on 8 DPO. So maybe my due date will move up!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - wow, thats a really nice line!!! Making lots of progress! Im so excited for you to make an appointment and get your exact due date, etc! You are making me quite jealous because I totally have baby fever but have to wait another year to try! Congrats again...so excited for you! I would imagine that would be really awkward to have a drs appointment with someone you work with! I hope you find a good dr to see. 
Thats great youre still nursing at night! Doesnt sound like a good time to wean, as you said. 
Thats really stressful about your weekends and your poor DH being deprived of sleep. I hope you can switch buildings as you said so that your hours will be better. Hang in there!!

AFM - I actually have been night weaning Violet the last two nights! I am going to be starting on a medication that isnt safe for breastfeeding, so I am weaning her in a hurry. I feel quite bad about it, but I know Ive nursed her long enough, and its ok for me to do. She took night weaning amazingly well and managed to go until 6 am with no milk both nights. The first night she woke up many times and was extremely angry each time, but she always managed to fall back asleep beside me in bed. I never even had to get up and use the rocking chair! My dd1 was wAYY harder to night wean. Then last night Violet woke up a few times but only really protested once or twice. It was a major improvement! I am quite pleased. Now if only she could be put down at night! She still cannot. Oy!!


----------



## AliJo

I want to night wean because T sleeps better when he knows he isn't getting it. He's been sooo angry lately. Taken to biting hard. Going to try and see if I can put him in the crib tonight. I need to work on them both sleeping on their own. Which makes me sad. I enjoy sleeping with them.


----------



## Literati_Love

Me too! I will be quite sad when Violet sleeps on her own. Her nighttime cuddles are the best!


----------



## AliJo

It'll be good, though. Just gotta remind ourselves of that!! T will be up late. He too a long nap with DH. O will probably be up late as well, because he decided to take a nap. So will be a late night. 

T is currently getting mad because he's attempting to climb up on a giant bouncy ball and it keeps moving out from under him. :haha: He finally gave up and threw it in the playroom. It was kind of comical.


----------



## Ally2015

Lit- that's great you only have to work 4 days now, the extra time with the girls will be great! Good luck with the night weaning, you've done an amazing job. Hope youre alright tho, as youre having to start a new medicine?

ali- wow what a line!!!! is ur dh just as excited? Good luck with the night weaning

Hope all other ladies are doing ok.

afm- not much to report, Isa is doing fab. Sleeping well just now, almost through the night in his cot. Hope it continues! Love this age, they are just so adorable and cute and everything they do is comical. Just deciding on where to book a holiday, want to go abroad but it is so hard with a toddler we are thinking of just going up north to the isle of mull which is supposed to be beautiful and stay in a cottage. I always say i live in one of the most beautiful countries in the world (Scotland) yet haven't seen most of it, so makes sense haha.


----------



## AliJo

Quick post! 

1) I'm having a bit of nausea if I don't eat. Which is annoying.. because by not eating could mean a couple of hours. It's not bad.. but it's there and annoying. 

2) Got T to fall asleep mostly on his own in the crib. Although, he ended up in bed with me. It's a start. He doesn't like it and was very upset at first.. but I started to sing to him and rub his back and he fell asleep.

3) Added a picture of T! I just cut his hair today for the first time!! :cry: He looks like such a little boy! 

Ally - Yes he's excited!! He didn't like the fact that the first line was barely there, but understood why I told him since it was Father's day. He's much happier with the darker line! 

I would love to travel the US. There is so many amazing places here. Even in my own state.. but the bad thing is US is HUGE and it could easily mean a 2 day drive..
 



Attached Files:







35971947_10211158055901435_1595611080955002880_n.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## vrogers

Ali- holy pink line that is definitely unmistakable! I agree probably not a good time to wean. 
Ugh the nausea is no fun, I know you didnt ask for advice but I drank lots of lemon water and ate sour candy. I threw up bad with both girls, I hope it stays mild for you! 
Yay for T sleeping in his crib! Look at his red hair omg!! Hes a cutie, he looks so happy. 

Afm- we had Es 2 month appt today including shots. She weighs over 12 pounds (dont remember oz), up about 2 pounds in a month and growing well overall. She was getting hungry during the appt and didnt like the shots, but otherwise did great! She is super sleepy now though, she needs to wake up and eat more so she isnt up all night! At one point the doc had her on the exam table, and she heard dh with L and looked over and smiled a couple times. It was cute! Dh always says she doesnt like him but I tell him its just because I have the milk, she will be more like L as she gets older. 
No plans this weekend which is fine, going anywhere with 2 little kids is exhausting! 

Ally- seems like we all love this age! The trip sounds like a fun idea, when would you guys go? I am so jealous, I would love to at least visit Scotland! 



(I typed all that in the wrong order but I cant fix it, sorry!!)


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Ali/ wow check out that line !! Really excited for u x great pic of T, love his hair colour its just like my ds. We really wanted O to be the same but he is a little blonde. Hope u get a nice dr that u like. February baby .. cool x sorry about the sickness staring, I hated it but still like the fact it was a good sign at the same time. I know what u mean about needing to eat something to stop it. I remember that well. With me it was definately dry crusty bread. I always used to take some out with me ha.. funny when I think back now. 

Ally/ glad all going well. Oh really wants to go to mull. Its been on our places to go list for years. Its a good age to go with Isa as you can entertain him and he is still ok in his pram. There is suppose to be great wildlife there. Def makes sense to stay this way whilst Isa the age he is. We go Euro in October but thats mainly for ds who is 5 and my teen is taking a friend . I go lakes by myself with my 4 boys in August and Im looking forward to that more lol at the min anyway. Its only an hr drive. The stress of Euro will be crazy Im sure. :) 

Lit/ great that u have gone to 4 days. Im so pleased that I have been able to do that. I know u have missed your girls. Its made a big difference to me. Ive got loads of private clients now so actually thinking of working the Friday am again just a few hours but I will be looking at dropping an afternoon in my other job eventually again as I treasure my time with O and he is def my last. Exciting that u will be trying again in a year. 

Sorry to hear about violets little fall&#128532;I can imagine how stressful that was, poor baby and poor mummy ! They are just into everything and get everywhere in seconds at thiss age. O came back from my mums the other day with two big bruises on his head where he has ran into a chair! &#128547;
Hope u get the childcare sorted soon hon, u have had such a nightmare with that havent u. I cant believe your current one has now given u notice. 

Vroggers / L sounds such a cutie :) glad Es appt went well she is coming on great. I hate the shots, both mine were sleepy after. Time goes so fast with these little ones. Christmas is going to be loverly this year with our toddlers the age they are. 
I was the same with Oh when he was tiny. They def prefer mummy at that age and youre right we have the Milkies ! Ha x they are not daft ! 


Update here/ all ok, boys doing great. Ds loves being a little helper for mummy while she has been unwell. Every time he leaves he keeps saying  who will be taking care of u mummy so cute bless him. Im stil really sore. So annoying but its slightly starting to improve , maybe 1 % seriously but at least its going the right way, its still only been a week. I bought this support belt from amazon which has helped me be able to potter around house. I went to see dr yesterday and she said it sounds like my core isnt strong and it might be good to work on it once Im better. Suggested the plank ! I cant hink of anything worse haha.. Ive had 4 babies ! Im sure my core is wrecked !! Lol..

O like all our other little ones on here is so cute and comical at the minute, love him to bits . He is due a hair cut so planning to attempt that this weekend. Ill post a pic. Like Ali said they look so grown up after a little hair cut haha x not much planned this weekend still got to rest. Ive been selling loads on eBay whilst been laid up , made 200 ! So on a mission now so sell more ! X. Hope u ladies have nice weekend x


----------



## Apple111

Omg ladies .. I just went to go down stairs after positng to make a cup of tea and bloody slipped .. talking about these toddlers being into everything and I go and fall myself !! It was only down top two steps but I landed flat on my back and Ive wrecked my stomach as I used all my muscles ffs &#128547;!! I darent move and oh had to come and get me Im such a dumb ass !! Sorry vent Over !!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- youre right christmas will be much more fun this year at this age, cant believe they will be nearing 2! 
I bet O will look adorable with a hair cut! 
Oh no Im sorry about the little fall! Im a huge klutz myself so I get it. I hope it didnt make the pain worse, hopefully you keep healing and getting better every day! 

Quick update, E slept 6 hours! Technically she slept more than that between feeds all afternoon/evening but I fed her in bed around 11 last night and she didnt wake to eat again until 5:30!! Hopefully she keeps sleeping longer stretches.


----------



## Angel5000

Ladies! OMG I haven't been on here in months! I've been so busy with Melody, and this school year, and family stuff that I just haven't had the energy to do much reading. I want to say I'll go back and read and catch up some, but I know I won't.... so no point in saying so. :dohh: :wacko:

Just a quick update on us - Melody is doing great. Her teacher at the childcare center is worried about her speech, she says maybe 10 words in total right now. But she clearly understands us, and if she wants something she points, so she can communicate sort of. I'm going to follow up with our doctor at her 18 month appointment in a couple weeks. Her motor skills are great, she just doesn't want to talk. :shrug: She started climbing out of her crib a few months back, so she's been in the toddler bed since then. I didn't want to risk a broken arm. Which also means she's started waking early because now she knows how to get out an play. I'm exhausted! :nope: We're working on that though. 


And...... I'm currently 8 weeks pregnant! :cloud9: :kiss: 
This time around it happened first month trying! :O After 14 months TTC Melody I was sure it would take forever. I took a month after taking out IUD to track my cycle, saw my LP was still only 8 days long, let my doctor know (so she told me as soon as I got a bFP to tell her so she can get bloodwork and progesterone ordered), and the next month BOOM. BFP. :wacko: So shocked. 

Morning Sickness kicked in hardcore a couple weeks ago and I'm feeling overly exhausted, i can barely function. Thank goodness school ended a couple days ago because I was struggling to get through the day. First OB appointment is July 10th (10 weeks). <3 

Based on my calculations from ovulation, I'm due Feb 1 .If you go from LMP, it's more like Jan 29th. I didn't REALLY want another January baby, I kind of was hoping not to get pregnant until June/July so that I would go out on Mat leave and have the rest of the school year + summer off, BUUUT I guess that's my luck. :haha: 



*Ali* - I did see your test! Woohoo! That's awesome!!! 


I'll try to check in more often now that I'm on summer break. Have a great weekend all!
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AliJo

Just a quick post 

Congrats Angel!!! We are almost bump buddies! 

Also, don't worry too much about Melody. O said less and is fine now. She is talking. That is what is important! Just use words a lot around her and she will use them when she is ready!

I'll catch up more later.


----------



## vrogers

Angel- omg congrats!! Being pregnant with a toddler is no joke but it does make it fly by! So excited for you! And L is the same talking wise, she understands us but honestly Im not sure how many words she has, I wouldnt worry as long as shes hitting all other milestones, but of course her doc will know more than me! So glad to hear youre doing well and hope youre able to get on again!


----------



## vrogers

Wanted to quickly share pictures of the girls from today! I normally have E in just a diaper in her love to dream swaddle (keeps her from scratching herself or clawing at me while eating) but we ran to target so I finally got her in an outfit. Dh loves Pink Floyd so he always gets L shirts and I put this one on and thought it was hilarious how huge it is. I also chased her around the house trying to get her hair in a pony tail, its so long it covers her eyes so I finally bought some tiny ponytail holders, as she always rips out bows or headbands! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
 



Attached Files:







107D2285-3784-4388-9283-9A64A2D2B409.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 5









D42BD7BF-66D8-4B5C-B938-C66D4A319F3E.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AliJo

Vrogers - Oh goodness! You keep sharing those gorgeous little girls and makes me ache for one so much more!

That's SO great that E slept that well!! I thought T was going to be a great sleeper lol.. I think part of it is taking those times when they are great and establishing it then and there. Sticking to something so when they have bad nights they'll fall back to routine on good nights. I don't know.. lol

Angel - I wanted to say.. I'm pretty sure T is about to figure out how to climb out of it. I hope not. Not till I can establish sleeping on his own. 

Apple - So sorry you fell! After surgery as well.. ugh!! Sound so painful! My ankle has been horrible today. No clue what I did, but the Achilles tendon is all messed up and swollen a little around it. 

Good luck with the haircut! T didn't like his much. Not enough hair to make it difficult. O is doing pretty good with me doing it. I'm going to end up being pro! LOL Saves me 18 dollars! 

AFM - Well, I'm sore. My ankle is all messed up like I said above. It's a little swollen around my Achilles tendon. I was limping all day at work. 

I made it so I have tomorrow off. I think my DON was trying to make me feel sorry, and I don't. She sent me a text saying "I'm going to have to work 4pm to midnight" And? 

So the whole deal is my FIL is not doing well. Given 2 weeks. He's declining fast. We need to leave ASAP as to to get to him before something happens. The risk of him becoming septic or throwing a clot is HIGH. His feet are dying.. one is infected. No pedal pulses.. 

He stopped fighting the cancer and he has gone down fast. I don't know if he will make it back with us. A 8 hour trip on him will be awful on him. So it's been very stressful. Not ready to say bye to him.. it's all kind of crazy. DH already lost his mother a year ago and now his dad.. just sickens me. 

Other news.. pregnancy is there lol.. the nausea isn't bad but it is there a little. Honestly wouldn't mind a little food aversion! lol


----------



## Apple111

Angel/ loverly to hear from you hon, congrats on the pregnancy,. Brilliant news :) 
I really wouldnt be worrying too much about M with speech she says more than O, he maybe says 3/ 4 words and points for everything he wants, we are trying to get him to say bit more but Ds was the same and like Ali said he is fine now as well. To be honestly Id say he didnt really catch up properly u til he was 3 but has no probs now, cant shut him up lol x 

Ali/ so sorry to hear if situation with your fil, 8 hr drive is a long run, hope it goes ok. Feel for your dh, such a lot to deal with is short time &#128532; you sound a great support. Hopefully the boys and new bump will keep him distracted a bit. X

Do u think u will find out gender this time? I really wanted a little pink bundle after my 3 blue but so chuffed with O now he is so different personality wise from all my others , love him to bits propper character and so close to Ds :)

Vroggers/ beautiful pics , love Ls hair ha., 
Go E sleeping 6 hours !! Hope you get more of that. 

Doing ok here apart from huge black bruises on my butt from fall on the stairs !! Really attractive lol., between by bruised butt and stomach full of dressings Im starting to look like bride of Frankenstein &#128514; I said to oh yesterday  Im a right catch ! &#128514; 

Boys doing good. O has sussed the slide in garden, its about 5ft. He legs it up the steps then stands at the top turning around &#128556;&#128556;so we have to stand next to him all the time if he approaches the slide ! Yesterday we ended up laying it in its side when we wanted to sit for 5 as he is just so quick. Doesnt help that Ds starts screaming laughing and that excited O more then he starts jumping about ! He flies off the bottom into mid air and bounces back up for another go laughing while me and oh and panicking he aint bothered..

Ds is getting a cheeky monkey he told me to go for a bath and have some chill time yesterday lol.,thats what other half says sometime. 
Yesterday when I asked Ds to come in form the garden he had a strop and said @ Im getting some air! Thats also what Other half says sometime lol .. 

Anyway have nice day ladies x


----------



## Ally2015

Its great to come on here and see so many updates! yah!

ali- T is adorable, look at that hair haha. 
so sorry to hear about your fil, must be tough on dh. My dad lost his mum and dad within a month of each other. That was 10 years ago and its still such a raw pain for him. The circle of life though. 

vrogers- E sounds like she is doing so well, well done mama :) The pics of the girls are adorable, just lovely :) Amazing that E is doing such long stretches, long may it continue!!!

angel- so nice to hear from you. Massive congrats on the pregnancy!! Isa is 18 months and says two words: mama and hey. The dr isn't concerned, said everyones goes at their own pace. He points to everything and understands so much. I think he's just chilled out. My dh was on the slow side too when a baby, dont worry about it. 

apple- can't believe you fell, you poor thing, i feel for you!! glad boys are doing well, they sound so cute and funny. 

afm- well i'm feeling rubbish, such a bad cold and my ears are so blocked up i am actually deaf. I am steaming my face and putting ear drops in, but its not doing much. Gonna try get a dr appt tomorrow and get ear checked, might be an infection. So i am jus feeling sorry for myself because i feel lethargic and unwell as well. My parents have taken Isa out for the day and dh is at work so ive been able to just rest today which is nice. Yesterday i felt ok, we went out to a petting zoo for the day but last night i just felt unwell and today just feel horrible...anyway thats me just feeling sorry for myself. 
Isa is good, he doesn't say much but feel re-assured from others that not every baby is saying lots. He understands a lot.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so glad to hear from the rest of you that M's speech isn't that far behind. DH and i aren't big talkers at home and so she doesn't hear as much from us. And she knows how to get what she wants by pointing. Although I'd rather her start talking because the whining/squealing noise she makes when she's not getting what she wants grates on my nerves.

DH let me sleep today and got up with M so that was nice. But I'm still exhausted. Ugh. Everything exhausts me lately. Once Melody goes down for a ap here in a few minutes I might take one myself. I feel like such a lazy person lately 


Apple -oh my gosh! I hope you're okay! Do be careful! 


Vrogers - The girls are adorable!! I love it! Makes me feel better too that Melody isn't the only one not talking a lot. Wish M would let me put her hair up! She fights so bad. I have managed to get it up once, but the minute I start playing wiht her hair I've got about 15 seconds before she starts to aggressively shake her head and run away :dohh: And M does the same thing with bows or headbands. Won't wear them. Hats either. 


Ali - It took some time to establish M to sleep on her own, but I also started pretty early. Now that she is sleeping out of a crib we've had to resort to a turning her door handle around and locking her door at night or she'll just come in and out of hte room all night long. :nope: Funny enough, we'll let her do it once then tell her the door is going to lock now, and she'll try the handle, see it's locked, and then go back to bed on her own. Sometimes she'll play in the room, but then eventually goes to bed and falls asleep. And then we unlock the door once she's asleep so she can come out if she needs to. Recently though she started a string of 3:30am wake ups. :dohh: So we went back to locking it all night until we wake up - she'll try the door and usually go back to bed. If she cries for more than a few minutes I'll go in and settle her back down and leave again. We just bought one of those "ok to wake" clocks (hers is a dog - which she loves) and she's actually been getting better sin we've been usin it. I thought she'd be too young, but I do think it's helping. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL. :hugs: I hope that you are able to make the trip to say goodbye. I know how hard that can be. We had to do the same thing with my MIL about a year ago. It was awful. 


Ally - Thanks! Good to hear that Isa is slow on words too. Maybe it just isn't as big of a deal as the daycare is making it out to be. Especially since all of her other motor skills and developmental things are on point or ahead. 

That cold sounds awful! I hope the doctor can help! That doesn't sound good, especially not being able to hear!


----------



## Apple111

Angel/ glad u r reassured about Ms speech. People can really get u worrying. O is such a little babbler he sounds really cute but he knows what he means.. lol.,he would point and just say.. err!! when he wanted something.. now he has progressed to neeerr lol.. today he actually said peppa when he saw peppa pig and and repeated it several times. When he got praise he did this little dance very proud of himself &#128514;.. 

Ally/ oh no , sorry u r Poorly hun, thats sounds rubbish. Hope u managed to get to drs. Hope its not making u feel too dizzy ect.. I remember Ds was all over the place when he had ear infection. &#128532;... glad u managed to get a little rest while your mum had Isa. He sounds like he is doing well. Such a cutie , hope u manage to enjoys some of this nice weather this week x 

All ok here. Oh clutch was on way out in his car so he decided to sell it. It sold in a day. So now he is driving mine. Im still not up to driving now anyway, we have a car on drive that we dont use so thats going to be put on the road 1st July. 
Boys doing ok, they have been going a big crazy over tea time and leading up to bed time lately, Ds gets really hyper and O will either go hyper with him or moody as he is tired so Ive tried to get them back into a routine tonight. Ive been splitting them up sometimes and letting Ds go on iPad at night after his tea but is has started to get later and later and he is now starting to kick off asking for it at bedtime so Ive nipped It in the budd. I spent time sorting his room today and went up and read him a story b4 bed. Got them both tea and In Pjs quite early. They had a little play in garden but I managed to get them both in bed by 7.30. Ds playing with his Lego for a bit but its better than iPad. He was really tired this am so Im hoping he will be better tomorrow , we will c. Me and oh just flopped on the couch once they were up in silence for a bit &#128514;&#128514;we were shattered. 
Physically, Im better than I was but still feeling bad strain in muscles from the op so ready for a rest. Ive deceived to take another week off though I was due back this Friday but Im going to go for another week. Im not ready to drive yet and wont get thought any better of for rushing back, prob get dumped in as soon as I return so Im gonna make sure Im right. Dr said I could have another week when I saw her the other day . 

Also not sure if I mentioned last week, oh got it in his head that it would be a good idea to get to get 2 budgies ! Boy and girl so they might breed. He thought Ds would like to see the eggs and baby chicks, oh is a bit of a bird lover.. &#128547; so he turned up with two birds !! They are so loud !! I really wasnt impressed but they are growing on me.. Ds called them dusty and Lilly !

Anyway have nice evening ladies x


----------



## vrogers

Ali- I hope your ankle is better, that sounds super unpleasant. 
Im so sorry about your FIL, your poor dh. That sucks that hes not closer for you guys to easily visit. 
How are you feeling? I hope the nausea stays away! 

Ally- oh no, Im sorry youre sick! Were you able to make it to doc? Hope youre feeling better now! 
Seems like a handful of our toddlers are not as talkative yet. Just shows they really do develop at such diff rates! 

Apple- how are you feeling? I relate to the flopping on couch in defeat feeling!! Oh the birds sound fun! Cute names too. 

Afm- E did 7 hours last night for her first stretch, hopefully it continues. Not too exciting of an update here, theres not much going on! L is now obsessed with running around outside, just wish it wasnt so hot and humid out. Will be much better in October when the weather cools and E is 6ish months and can use our swing. 
Have my best friends baby shower this weekend, trying to convince dh to come for best friends husband and bring along the girls, would be easier to feed E directly instead of leaving her with dh. 
I guess thats about it for now!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , sorry put this on here but I just thought Id ask u ladies for an honest opinion. 
Weather has been really hot hear and has unsettled O. I took him for a walk in his pram last night and once we got home he woke again after 5 mins and then was up until 1am.. it was really exhausting. 

I was walking O for almost 2 hours trying to get him to sleep, oh did say come in and Ill take over but his back was wrecked and I felt ok so I carried on. When I came in the house was just a tip stuff everywhere and basically oh had not lifted a finger. Its always me that tidies house. Oh will just say its not a priority, really does my head in. He will wash up and put a wash on but if I went away for a week and the floor was full of toys ,clothes ect it would be the same when I got home. 

Anyway last night when I came in I was pissed off to be honestly but my stomach was aching a bit and I was annoyed that Id spent all day trying to give oh opportunities to rest his back ect.. he gets really snappy when its bad and if he is tired so I feel like my life is constantly trying to prevent this . I have told him how difficult for me when he is like this dozens of times. I made a comment last night he had basically done sod all since Id been walking around and I had to come in and start tidying at 10,30 at night. He has basically lost it with me, refusing to talk, then being really off, I explained that I meant he hasnt done at that moment in time not all the time but he he just was really off and asked me is I was going to apologise. 

Begrudgingly I said I did , to be honest for a quiet life and thought Ill take that on the chin but it was just a comment when I was tired, nothing more. I never comment like that Id just do it myself but I was shattered. He said good now u have apologied now u can go and leave the room !! I told him dont talk to me like an idiot but he just litterally kept repeating his words every time I spoke, He has carried it on this morning just really sarcastic, he was suppose to Collect a part for my car from the garage and he was fitting it today and he has walked off and said I take it you are going to sort your car left me with both boys n Im still not right from my op. He said He is going to have a stress free day bacuse he dont do anything for me so Ill have some time to myself, just being total arse. He was goading me constantly with nasty digs in front of the kids when I asked him to stop he just kept repeating everything he had done, he even did this In a really nice way in front of Ds. He said to Ds daddy is going out today because mummy thinks she can do things better on her own . I was raging he did this. 
He was constantly being quite nasty, I said to him the way he was reacting was not right Id apologised for the one comment but that is all it was one comment because Im knackered and still recovering from an op but thats it, Im not keep apologising he just said , u go F off and find your mr right good luck with that one.. Ive had days of funny and off comments from him. I just feel so upset at how he is being. Ive asked him to stop but he just wont.. he looks really wired up when talking to me and its quite intimidating , this normally lasts for 3 days ish when he is like this. He had purposely left me I know hoping that Ill suffer , I know this, Im used to how he works now but I just really struggle with how someone can be like this. I know he is not right after the death of his brother , he is stressed with work and back but Im getting this all the time &#128532;I know my friends and family all have concerns so I just dont want to talk to them as I know this will fuel them &#128532; my head is just telling me this is totally unacceptable and I deserve better but Ive still got hope that he will sort it out , I dont know if Im being delusional, the thought of leaving breaks my heart because I do love him but I just dont know how much of this I can take. 
Really sorry for vent ladies &#128532;I just wondered how others would deal with their partner talking to them this way. He is so good with boys so I find this upsetting x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- I wish I could hug you! You definitely do not deserve the way he is treating and talking to you especially in front of the kids and after you went through surgery on top of it. You needed him to step up and take on extra so you could recover and he hasnt. Hes showing your kids that its okay to disrespect you, his partner and their mom. Im so sorry you are dealing with this! It sounds like counseling together would really help, do you think he would be willing? 
I dont think you are being delusional, you love him and you want to work it out, thats a good thing and hopefully he feels the same and does whatever it takes to love you the way you deserve! 
Also no need to apologize for venting, vent as much as you want, Ive found this is the best place with the best group of ladies to encourage/care!


----------



## AliJo

I don't have time to reply to everyone but wanted to say something. 

Apple - Honestly hun.. I think at this time you need to leave him. You obviously can do as you please and this is just advice from me. He is mentally abusing you. There is no reason for this.. he may have problems and it may be coming from that, but you and your children deserve better. He hasn't come around in awhile and he doesn't appear he is going to. This seems to happen quite often between both of you and it always seems to be completely off the wall without reason. I did hope you could sort it out with him, but I don't see it happening and would rather you be safe and find happiness elsewhere. I love my husband but if something started affecting my happiness and especially my children I would leave. Sometimes leaving is what it takes and maybe you will have a better relationship from afar. I hope you know I only speak up because I care, but it does sound like a mentally abusive relationship you are in at this time. Please stand up for yourself and refuse to be treated that way. 

AFM - Like I said I don't have time to reply to everyone. It is very hard to keep up with no internet. We have to head home to Iowa tomorrow for awhile because I need to work. FIL is still holding on and we got him to agree to go to a nursing home to try it out. No one but DHs cousin and I can provide him proper care. Unfortunately we both have to work. 

Need to call for an appointment yet.. needing to do that this week. Just a bit nervous to go somewhere in town. Feel like that is the most appropriate place, though. Bit anxious about it. Going to call and see how they run things. I would rather be seen by the sins doctor and one that I don't work with. Otherwise I'm going out of town.


----------



## Apple111

Thanks Vroggers , I really hate venting on here but I just felt shit earlier, Im bit better now. He has been out of house and Ive had kids all day and to be honest its gone like a dream, no stress ,kids played up with usual things , when tired ect , but I managed them fine. To be honest he has actually helped loads whilst Ive been off for the last two weeks at took extra time off work ect. Its just its obviously wrecked but him its no excuse to just be funny with me, especially over a silly comment that anyone would say when tired. Im really getting to stage of enough of enough is enough. I know if he went to some type of therapy he would be able to work through loads but he just wont. Ive tried so many times and a few weeks back he kind of hinted that he would but thats been forgotten again. Im actually at the stage of looking at other houses now , the thought of just being with my boys is quite appealing.. I mean he just came in after being out all day until after 6 pm , he just said he would take them so I could have a rest so I laid on bed for litterally 10 mins, he just shouted up stairs who has left stair gate open ! It was obviously me but he was in the garden.. why even shout ?? Its just childish petty bullshit, point scoring about smallest things that I wouldnt even think of, I wouldnt think of shouting that, Id just close it. The only time I might mention it being open is if my teen had left it on way up stairs but not when he isnt in. Its just annoying ...dont get me wrong I dont just take it , I tell him he is being pathetic but I just hate being in that position &#128547;.. never mind what will be will be ! X


----------



## Apple111

Thanks Ali , really appreciate you replying when u have so much going on yourself x my heads saying there is no way u can stay here like his but then Ive got another part thats saying Ive a teen in middle of exams , holiday booked , its a bloody nightmare but like u said it really hit another level today when he involved Ds, even though it was subtle kids are not daft, Ds def isnt and I just dont want it to progress, I remember my parents splitting when I was 5. My Ds is 5 &#128532;
x sorry u have so much going on hon.. glad your FIL has agreed to go into a nursing home for now as that will take some pressure off u. Hope u manage to get an appointment with a dr u r happy with. X


----------



## Ally2015

It&#8217;s midnight but it&#8217;s been so hot here and I don&#8217;t feel tired so logged on here. 
Just wanted to make a quick reply to Apple:
I agree with ali that&#8217;s it sounds like an abusive relationship. Men are selfish and they aren&#8217;t normallyas efficient at looking after kids and housework etc. But there is no excuse to act rude and behave badly to ur partner. No matter what ur mood. And past events can&#8217;t justify it either. You do deserve better, n he really needs to change his ways. He doesn&#8217;t seem willing too and he doesn&#8217;t appreciate you. You know best though as you&#8217;re the one living in the situation. Maybe you should take some time apart and have a break then see how you feel. I just know I wouldn&#8217;t stand that behaviour from my husband. 
Big hugs to u. Rant away on here. Do what&#8217;s best for u n kids. Xx


----------



## vrogers

Apple- I hope either way you make the best decision for you and your boys, if you stay that he will get help however he needs and makes a genuine effort, or you are able to leave. You deserve to be loved and happy no matter what! I agree with what Ally said, you know best! We only go by what youre able to tell us.
How are you doing recovery-wise? 

Afm- happy 4th to ladies/babies celebrating! Dh is thankfully off today. We dont really do much especially after having kids, we are headed to my bffs house in a bit for ribs! Its weird because today feels like a Saturday but then I remember dh has to go back to work tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for replies, it is a difficult situation. I do own my own house separate from the one we live in but at the moment my eldest son lives in it with his girlfriend. In fairness he has been amazing and said if ever I need it back he and his girlfriend will move to her mums and he even said he would leave me all their furnature , bless him he is such a good boy/ or should I say man at 21 ! X Ive been talking to my close friend at work who is in a difficult position herself so we are supporting each other really. The way I feel at the moment in my head its kind of like Ive decided the realities are I will end up leaving , its just a matter of when. For now my sons in middle of exams and has his own stuff going on so Im really trying to give him the time he needs at the moment. My two youngest are great, full on but that's normal. I told oh if I had the option to go away for a month at least I would want to do that but the reality of up shipping with a teenager, 5 yr old and 1 year old isnt that easy. Oh wouldnt go I know that it would be me. 

Ive had a long chat with oh and basically said everything I felt needed saying. Ive told him his actions and behaviours are not acceptable or normal and Ive basically lost faith in him and his life experiences are no excuse for talking to me the way he does when he is under pressure and Ive justified it enough but no more. 

Ive basically said I know Ill be totally fine on my own, have good friends, good wage and family who will be there for me and basically he would have no one. Ive told him that if I leave that I will not be held responsible for the breakdown of our relationship as Ive gone above and beyond what most would. I would feel very angry with him for making me feel I had to do this and I wouldnt be covering for him with his family, Id take no blame ! 

Ive told him I will not live on egg shells. He might have got away with it with his ex wife but not with me. Wel the conversation was over two hours so I wont bore u with the rest apart from we looked at an online relationship counselling website. I got the whole dont want to lose I and I will def make an effort and try his best to manage things better, I dont want a life without you and the boys ..but Ive heard it before and I told him so..
Im honestly not holding my breath which is sad because I do love him very much .. i do believe my oh is suffering following his brothers death but I know it may sound harsh but I told oh his brother took his own life that was his decision , he is not taking mine. If oh wants to allow him to distroy his and not try and get help to deal with it then he is doing it alone he cant have any more of mine. Ive told him he needs a plan and it need to be different to what he has already done as that doesnt work. 

Im just going to see how things go for the next few weeks but in the meantime Im already sorting through my stuff, De cluttering and getting organised. Loads on eBay, stashing a bit of extra cash.. Ive looked into sorting my finances and even looked into options of part exchanging my house for a new build. He isnt aware of any of this. So I feel more on control. Ive got a nice holiday booked just me and my boys for August. Oh was suppose to pop to see us for the day whilst I was away but Ive told him not to to give me at least a bit of space..Im still off work sick and Im going to take another week. Its really taking me a while to get right but Im getting there. Im not rushing back to get dumped on by my bosses. 

On brighter note !! O is doing great , such a little cutie, really trying to talk but making lots of babbling and pointing :) 

Ds is fine, I just adore him even though he is a cheeky monkey at the moment. He comes out with some classics. He is learning about dinosaurs and fossils at school .. on the way walking home just us two the other day he said  mummy you know my little ball bits under my winky , they are like fossils you know  how on earth he linked the two I have know idea.. but that one is def going in his memory book for his 18th ! Lol..

Thank I again ladies for your support x I really do appreciate your replies x 

Hope all little ones are doing ok x


----------



## Apple111

Oh and happy 4th July US mummys xx &#128536;


----------



## Ally2015

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Apple-it's good you have had a long chat with oh, and got important stuff off ur chest. Good idea to get organised, and sorting out finances, you are so organised haha. 
will u try the online counseling then? And defo, i hate when you hear things again and again and nothing changes. U just lose faith, I had that with my ex. keep us updated with stuff and rant away of course.
Glad boys are well. So funny what ur younger son said about the balls.kids come out with the best stuff.

AFM- all good here, isa doing great, very happy boy these days and sleeping through the night mostly in his cot. I feel so great about that, and hope it continues. 
Got a job interview for the open university in a couple of weeks, it's online tutoring, so will be really good to get that as its flexible and online, but it's only like 10 hours a week i think, so will need to find something else as well. But a good start if i get it. 
Been watching the world cup, don't think America is that big on football, but i really enjoy it haha. U been watching at all Apple? I' m not interested in footy generally but i do like world cup.


----------



## AliJo

Sorry, this is just going a poor me post!

Life is pretty hard and frustrating right now. Hard to think about my pregnancy because so much is going on. 

My FIL passed away yesterday. Tomorrow I have to work, but then my next 3 days I'm taking off so I will have 9 days off in a row. Waiting for a text or call from my boss ripping into me about it. 

When I went back to work Tuesday after going up and getting things sorted with my FIL she wanted to talk to me. I was in the middle of charting and she causally brings up my FIL. Asked what happened and if SHE passed. I stopped, turned around.. and said "He..." her "Oh, he? I thought it was a grandmother" "No.. father in law" her "Oh.. father in law.. father in law" I was LIVID. This women didn't even LISTEN to me the week prior and thought it was a grandmother. I wish I would have been lippy and told her she wouldn't have to worry about them because they're already dead. 

So I tell her.. No he didn't pass, got things sorted, got him in a nursing home because we couldn't bring him back. That I didn't expect him to live past the week. 

She then says "What happens then?" me "Um.. I'll have to take time off and go up there" her "See, that's kind of what I want to talk about. About your dependability" UM WHAT?! I promptly said "I'm usually pretty dependable, but sometimes life throws your curve balls" Turned around and started back on charting. She didn't say anything to me again. I was shaking.. I was so PISSED.

Later that day she said something about a resident being gone and I didn't really hear her and she said to me all joke like "Where have you been?!" I flatly said "With my dying father in law" ugh.. 

So she made my mind up that day. I'm leaving. Not sure how soon, but soon. Going to start applying for more jobs if I can't transfer, because my administrator threw a fit and got a hold put on transfers. Which I feel is bull.. it's my choice to work elsewhere if they will have me. 

If she says something to me over this, though. I'm quitting without something lined up. I will manage. I'm a nurse and that's a high demand field. 

Now.. to make everything even better we have a "Family friend" that was "helping" Terry totally screwing with everything. Like my DH isn't having a hard enough time. Family called the cops on her because she was pulling stuff out of the trailer saying it was her stuff. She had nothing there. 

It all sickens me. She left her key and a note for DH. Told them to pick up the note because nothing hurtful is going to be said to him. He's suffering enough and she is being greedy. Said that she paid for the life alert herself and was going to get her money back.. umm.. no she didn't. It was on his bank statements. 

So I keep checking his phone and FB to make sure she isn't leaving any messages to him. 

DH lost both parents in less than a year and this "friend" can't be supportive. Straight up F her.. 

So life is hard, I want to cry and give up, my DH wants to give up, we both are finding it hard to be happy. I'm snapping on the boys too easily then feeling so guilty because it's not them.. it's just life and I just can't seem to handle them well right now.


----------



## AliJo

I'm 6 weeks, woot.. still need to set up an appointment.


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ good luck with the job interview. It will be a good start if you get it and great for cv. Glad Isa is sleeping so well for you. It makes a big difference to your energy levels if you are getting sleeep yourself. Ive been watching the England games. Did a little England tea party for ds for last match. Got flags plates ect, just made pizza and nachos , all the healthy stuff ! :) will be watching this afternoon. Not sure Ds fully understands he was shouting Denmark Denmark ! And they werent even playing &#128514; 

Ali/ sorry u are having such a difficult time. You boss sounds like a total ass. Totally unsupportive and clearly hasnt taken in anything in you have told her.You do right looking for something else, I would be, life throws stuff at us sometimes and we cant choose when. Sorry you dh is getting grief from the family friend &#128547; we had a lot of trouble when my nans husband passed, lots of family coming out of woodworks trying to get hands of things, and got nasty about it. Couldnt care less that someone had just passed away &#128547;some people are just idiots and true colours come out at times like this. Try and take care of yourself hon, and that little bundle u have, its so hard when u have so much going on. I totally get it, especially with having other children to care for and you are also caring for dh as Im sure he is all over the place. I went through a period a few years ago where it was literally one thing after another and I felt like I was going crazy. Just try and get the odd 10 mins to yourself if poss to gather yourself before the getting through the next part of the day. Dont be beating yourself up about stressing with little ones , its hard and we all do it at times but we make up for it. U are a super mommy thats clear, The pressure cooker can only take so much before it blows now and again. Mines blown a few times lately but they are just moments and you move on from them.. You have so much going on but also have things to look forward to.. let us know how you get on with your appointment, 6 weeks ! Half way through 1st trimester already;) Thats great:) hows the sickness doing. 
You know your situation better than anyone you will make the right decision for u and your family regarding work x sending &#129303; hugs and alcohol free wine &#127863; x 

All not too bad here, not of plodding and going through motions. Oh has taken Ds to see red arrows today Ds is jet plane crazy. He went to watch them last night landing for the night and managed to get his pic with pilots and his little hat signed. 
O is doing great just real handful at the min, just into everything and legging it off evweytine I say no. I think its more stressful as Im still not right and it pulls to lift him. Not sleeping at all in this heat ! 

Going to meet my eldest now for coffee n there is a carnival so taking O to that. 

Hope u have nice day ladies xx &#128536;


----------



## vrogers

Apple- you sound like such a great/dedicated mom and your 21 year old sounds so sweet! Im glad you have a work friends support, Im sure it helps when someone has been through/is going through the same thing. Im glad you were able to say all that to him and that you have a plan in place. I HOPE that he decides enough is enough and does whatever it takes for his family, but you seem incredibly tough and strong and youll survive (and thrive) with or without him! 

Ally- yay for the job interview, let us know how it goes! 

Ali- what a jerk of a boss, I dont blame you at all for leaving. Im so sorry about your FIL. And good riddance to that friend. Sounds like you guys wont be missing out on anything with her. 
Dont feel guilty with the boys, youve got a ton with your FIL, job situation, new pregnancy on top of everything. Youre doing great and they wont remember the snapping theyll remember how much you love them! 
Have you been able to set up an appointment? 

Afm- not much going on here. We went to my bff house for 4th of July, were there for about 4 hours. My bff and I hung out in their bedroom mostly, with me feeding baby and chatting with her dh and my dh in the front with L playing and talking. Both kids were a mess on the way home because it was so late. But we had fun being with other adults! My bff is set to have her baby in the next 2-3 weeks, she has to be induced, so excited to meet her little man! 
Both girls are doing great, E sleeps about 5-7 hours (it varies) for a first stretch, eats and then is back down for 2-4 hours. Her naps are a crap shoot, she seems to only like to nap if Im lying down feeding her. She doesnt settle with rocking like L did, but I cant just go lie down with her for over an hour while Im alone with both of them. Ready for her to be on a more consistent schedule! Definitely gonna have to get her napping on her own somehow. 
She is cooing up a storm and gives the biggest gummy smiles, it kills me. Shes even trying to laugh. Forgot how drooly this stage is though! 
L is sleeping well (still has late bed time and late wake up but it works for us now) and seems like she changes every day. She LOVES being outside (another reason Im ready for fall) and going out to new places. Shes such an explorative curious little thing and this is by far my fav age! Shes officially 18 months today, cant believe our little January babies will be TWO in 6 months!!


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ glad u got some grown up time with your friends. Its good the E is sleeping a long stretch and even though L is up late and leastvshe is sleeping in a bit later as well. Like u said it works for u so thats good. It will be good for u to get E to take naps in her own but u will will get there eventually. These kiddies change their routines so much. Ollie was great sleeping but is a nightmare at the minute. Im currently walking him in his pram in the evening to get him to sleep and then transferring him to hot cot ! Its hard work. I wont be able to do it when the dark nights return. 

Ali/ hope u r doing ok hon x have u got your appointment yet :) ? 

Ally hope u are well and managing ok with Isa is this heat! O just will not sleep. Hope interview went ok if u have had it. Good luck if u havent yet !! 

I dont know how u US ladies cope with high temps all the time ! Haha.. Im soft , melting in a mini heat wave. I couldnt cope with it all the time ! 

Nothing new here. It was oh birthday yesterday so we had day off together today and went for a walk and to a pub for lunch child free. Things calm here at the min, had lots of talks but I think oh seems to be realising Im not messing about. I even told him Id been looking at houses a few weeks ago and I could tell he was a little surprised and he didnt really say much. We will see :) 

Boys doing good , O being a little monkey, throwing everything at the min out of his pram. Frustrating !! Dummies , drinks, just lobs them, he thinks its a game so Ive just started putting them under pram so he doesnt get a reaction , Im hoping this phase passes soon. He has been getting a bit rough at nursery as well, grabbing faces and scratched a little boy &#128556; .. he does it at home as well and just laughs if I say no!! Or stop &#128547; he will be ok , I know loads of little ones go through this stage but I dont think rolling around with his big bro helps ! &#128556;

we are just sat watching England World Cup match so wont stay on here , hope all u other ladies are ok x


----------



## Apple111

Oh and forgot to mention , I went to see my eldest son today and when I go there he and his girlfriend had for another puppy !! Thats 2 labradoodles ! My poor house haha. ( they live in my house ) I dont mind really. Id rather labradoodles than a baby just yet ha , they wanted a friend for the one they have got. They take such good care of her. The puppy is a little boy and he is such a cutie Ill try and post pics ! X


----------



## Ally2015

ali- so sorry about your FIL. What a shame. Your boss sounds horrible, how insensitive. Makes sense to leave, start looking at other jobs and hopefully they might have better shifts as well? Sorry about the family friend as well, good riddance. Agree with apple, try and get ten mins to yourself. You have a lot going on! Keep us updated on the 6 week appt and when you get it. 

vrogers- its amazing E sleeps such long stretches, gosh! Hope it continues. 
I'm sure you'll find a solution to the naps. Defo agree about 18 months, its such a nice fun age. Isa is also so curious and happiest when outside looking at stuff and taking in the sights. Everytime he sees a fence, he goes to the gap and throws leaves in it, because he thinks there are animals there haha. 

apple- its hotter down south than here, but we have a fan on in the room, and I just put isa in pjs and a vest, and a light blanket and hes been sleeping like a dream. If it's really warm, i put a fan on and that keeps the room cool. 
Interview is next wed, so still have some time. 
Glad u had a nice chilled birthday with oh and that things seem calm just now. 
Ah that is a shame about O being a bit aggressive, maybe just stuff he picks up from other kids in nursery? Isa is opposite, he normally gets hit by another kid at the park etc and he runs away upset lol. England out the world cup!! hubby was gutted lol.
Cute about the puppies!

AFM- Isa fab, just happy boy, sleeping well and enjoying the outdoors and sunshine. I have to take him out every day.
DH has his best pal over visiting, hes a really nice, sweet guy. Bought isa some nice clothes and dh and him are off canoeing for two nights. Mum and dad have taken isa out for the day, so right now i am alone!!!!! watching the footy and doing some bits of work on my laptop. Will miss DH though, miss him already haha (how lame am I). 
I think that's about it really. 
Catch up soon ladies x


----------



## vrogers

Apple- Im glad your oh realizes how serious you are and that you have a plan going. He needs to know that he can either stand beside you and work on himself or he can walk away. 
Ohhh yes the throwing! L has gotten to where she will throw little tantrums and just look for things to throw. I try sooo hard not to laugh but never succeed. We havent gotten to a scratching phase, Im sure that is frustrating when he doesnt listen! 
How sweet that your son and his gf got another puppy, I would love to see pics! 

Ally- oh my goodness thats so cute about Isa throwing leaves in fence gaps! I love seeing them do things like that. 
Yay for alone time, enjoy!! Not lame at all, I would miss my dh too. 

Afm- L had her 18 mo appointment Thursday morning, dh ended up taking her and I stayed home with baby since I didnt want to wake her and then feed her in the doc office. L is 23-24 pounds (I dont remember the exact number) and quite tall. Dh had to take an autism screening for her which she passed, and she also got her last vaccinations until 4 years old! 
Went to target today with my mom and we got a new fisher price play mat for E, this race car rug with cars for L, and my mom also gave me this busy board she made for L, so L was super excited with her new toys, she kept throwing her hands over her mouth and gasping. Its so cute, I recently taught her when we hear dhs loud diesel truck pull up, we take turns gasping and I tell her daddys home and she just looks at me like OMG and then runs to greet him. This age really is the best and I cant wait till E is this age! Shell be 3 months next week which means she wont be a newborn anymore. It has flown by!! Ive said this before but so ready for her to be able to interact more with L, my heart will explode watching them play (until they start fighting over toys haha).


----------



## Apple111

Ally/ good luck with the interview. Isa sounds like he is doing great, glad he is enjoying the sunshine :)
Its nice that your DH had a fiend visiting, good for you havingvsome alone time !:) I always have great plans for if I have any time to myself and I nornmally end up watching soaps ha .. 

vroggers 
Glad L likes her new toys. Cute that she runs excited when daddy is home. Must def be a thing at this age as O is just the same with his daddy at the moment, actually to the point I get jealous sometimes haha he is all daddy cuddles. 
I cant believe Eis 3 Months already ! Crazy where time goes. I know the feeling of not being able to wait for them to interact ect , now O is at that stage they drive me bonkers &#128514;&#128514;always arguing and having meltdowns haha .. maybe its a boy thing ! lol ..,

Ive had a chilled few days , cant remember if Ive already said but oh is going for a new job, out of management and more patient care again, its a step down , less money a bit less stress, Ive told him things need to change ect ect .. we will c ?? I think this is his attempt at trying to start this. We have been better this week than in a long time but time will tell. 

O is doing great, both boys super daddys boys at the min ! Ive been having some issues with my teen. Ive actually got him to see a therapist which fingers crossed seems to be gpkngvteally well. Ive ha 3 positive emails sent this week for improvement in effort. His school report was terrible, so hard to motivate him but Ive had a long chat about the reality of if he doesnt step it up now and how he is going to struggle to get in college ect..Its hard as the therapist is costing me £45 a week and its looking like I might need to get private tutors on top of that now which will prob work out £50 a week and Im not getting any support from his dad. &#128547;not financially anyway .. annoying ! 

Ds if In his last week of reception this week, quite a contrast from the teen. Really loverly report , I cried when I read it. He got a loverly letter from his teacher wishing him well. My baby all grown up ! &#128531;.., 

Back on my eating healthy plan this week, 1st time since op really. Been walking today dont think I dare do anything else at the min. 

Hope all other ladies doing ok,


----------



## AliJo

Hi everyone, so sorry I haven't posted much. I miss this group. 

Been super busy with my FIL passing. I haven't had time to set up an appointment and haven't even been in state most of the last month. 

Going to go in and see about getting scheduled today. This hospital runs differently than the last one I was at. So I have to go get labs then they will schedule.


----------



## Apple111

Good luck with it Ali ,been thinking if you hun, dont worry if you cant get on u have loads on at he min x take care &#129303;


----------



## Ally2015

vrogers- sounds like girls are doing well :) cannot believe E is nearly 3 months old!! its actually flying by. So cute how she greets her dad! apple, says the same of O. But i have to say, Isa isn't the same. When i get home from uni, i get a tight hug from him and massive smiles. He never seems too fussed when dh gets home haha. Mummy's boy!!

apple- great oh is applying for a new job, fingers crossed it'll make a positive difference to your relationship and family life. I think paycuts are worth it if it means a healthier family and life. So cute about ds's report, bless him.

ali- thinking of u, take care. 

afm- Well i had an interview on Wednesday, it was ok. I don't think it went that well, but hard to judge. Anyway, i felt a bit stressed when i got back home, thinking what other jobs could i apply for, that are part time. There are not many of them in university settings. Then i got this email, from one of my collegues at uni. They said they are looking for part time teaching assistants, 20 hours a week starting sept and asked if i wanted it! I said yes. It's just perfect, it's in the uni i am in now and doing stuff i already do and working with people i already know and work well with. 
Not going to be a big wage or anything, but will do some other little bits to bump it up. Really chuffed. 
Funny story. I looked at my photos on my phone earlier and isa had taken a bunch of selfies on it, so funny. 
anyway off to make a lasagna while isa is napping. take care ladies x


----------



## Apple111

Well done on the new job Ally x 
Very brief . We are l wiped out with a stomach bug. Im the worst at the min cant stop being sick n no energy &#128532;please b gone tomorrow xx this is no fun !!


----------



## vrogers

Ali- hope you are doing well and feeling good and that any crappy symptoms are staying away! 

Ally- aw thats sweet how Isa greets you! Yay congrats on the new job! It may not be much but it is something and it will add up, so awesome!!
Thats funny about Isa taking selfies, guess they start younger nowadays haha! Also lasagna is one of my fav meals, yum. 

Apple- ugh I hope you are feeling better by now, any sickness while taking care of little ones is even more miserable. 

Afm- sorry its been a little bit, the girls have my hands sooo full! L is obsessed with playing with curtains- in the living room she climbs into dhs chair and pulls on them, as well as in her crib (were going to be moving her crib for that reason). Well today the living room ones finally had enough and while I was on phone with dh about how to make dinner in the crock pot I heard a loud bang and she managed to pull them down. And E is at the stage where she is more interested in the world so she gets distracted while eating. Its cute because she will unlatch and just smile and chat away to me, but then Im like okay finish eating! 
I am also finding it hard to get the baby to take decent naps during the week. She looooves falling asleep while eating which works on weekends, evenings and during Ls nap time but she needs deeper sleep so Ive got to start getting her to nap on her own! Its prob the biggest struggle with 2 right now. 
On a happy note, the bff I have mentioned a few times who is pregnant has a c-section scheduled for next week! I am sooo excited for her and trying to calm her down because shes hit that get this baby out...but Im not ready! stage. 
The weather is killing me, it gets into the 100s (the feels like is usually 110 Fahrenheit or so) its just not possible to take a 3 month old and toddler out there. Sooo freaking ready for October when baby will be old enough for outside swing and L can run around without dying of heat stroke! Hate summer so much.


----------



## Angel5000

:wave: Hi all. I have tried to log on a couple times in the last few weeks but, honestly, this pregnancy sucks. I had very little MS or other early pregnancy symptoms with Melody, but this time my MS and exhaustion are off the charts. Iâm only just finally able to function without excessive nausea but I am definitely exhausted. And, Iâm huge. Seriously, Iâm as big right now at 12 weeks as I was with M at 22 weeks! Itâs insane. Iâm terrified as to how huge Iâll be at the end! :haha: 

At Melodyâs 18 month well check they went ahead and referred us to speech evaluation. We had an initial intake done and while sheâs not in the Ã¢ÂÂworryÃ¢ÂÂ zone, she is borderline in speech, although all of the other areas that they look at (gross motor, fine motor, and social/emotional) are at or way above normal. They decided to go ahead and refer her for evaluation just to be sure. The lady in charge of the evaluations is also the mom of one of my students from last year (awkward) so she kept talking about how as a teacher I know how important early intervention is and so they want to go ahead and do the full evaluation just in case and even if she doesnât qualify now (since sheâs borderline) sheâll already be in the system so that if at 2 she needs services we wonât have to do it again. :shrug: I think she was only really pushing to go ahead with the eval because I work for the school district and Iâm the one who had said I had concerns about the speech, even though after she showed me the initial scores I said I was okay with waiting and reevaluating at 2 if she hadnât improved. But whatever. My insurance covers most of the evaluation cost, if not all of it, so Iâm not worried. And sheâs right, Iâm a big supporter of early intervention if there is a problem. Iâve seen what happens to kids who need early help but donât get it until too late and how it can affect all areas of their lives. But of course, the week after they did the initial, she started using 2 sentence phrases and added more words (both of which were areas that scored lowed on the initial eval but now would score at normal). So Iâm positive sheâll score at Ã¢ÂÂnormalÃ¢ÂÂ next time. 

Right now all she wants to do is play outside. And itâs HOT. I mean, itâs only low 90s, which is cool compared to when I lived in the south, but when Iâm pregnant it feels so much worse. And she doesnât want to stay in the shade. :nope: At least 3-4 times a day she asks to go outside. And if I say no she has a complete and utter melt down tantrum, including throwing herself backward onto the floor sobbing. :wacko: 

Right now I feel like a bad mom because Iâm utilizing the YouTube app on the Xbox to play Ã¢ÂÂDave and AvaÃ¢ÂÂ and Ã¢ÂÂLittle Baby BumÃ¢ÂÂ nursery rhymes. She loves htem, and it gives me about 30-40 minutes where I can rest and lay down without having to chase her. Iâm not a fan of over utilizing the tv, but pregnancy is making this so hard! :cry: 


Apple Ã¢ÂÂ Iâm sorry to hear about the way your OH is treating you. I agree with the others, this sounds abusive. I hope that things get better for you, but if they donât then I would consider leaving, even if just temporarily. In the end you know your situation the best. Iâve been in a terribly abusive situation before. I stayed because it was just the mental abusive and I justified that sometimes he was so sweet and helpful, and I was able to justify all the bad times. Then he started hitting me (it took a few years to get to that point, I was sure it would never happen) and then I still stayed. :shrug: I eventually got out, but it took friends forcing me out.


Ali Ã¢ÂÂ Congrats on the pregnancy! And Iâm so sorry about your job. Ugh your boss sounds like a complete @$$. Iâm so sorry. 


Vrogers Ã¢ÂÂ I feel the same about M Ã¢ÂÂ constantly changing every day! She also loves outside, and itâs so warm that I really hate going outside, but she constantly is running to the door and saying Ã¢ÂÂoutsideÃ¢ÂÂ in her super cute voice, and I just canât say no :dohh: Yesterday we ended up outside 4 different times, and by the end of the day I was so exhausted (from the heat) I was barely able to function. Blah. I cannot wait until it cools down some. 


Ally Ã¢ÂÂ the new job at Uni sounds great! Good luck with that !!


----------



## Ally2015

Hi ladies,

apple- hope u and boys are feeling better from sickness bug, sounds horrible!

vrogers- Oh nooo about the curtains, can't help but laugh though. Toddlers get up to so much mischief! Everything fascinates them! Hope you manage to sort the naps. Hope the weather gets cooler quick!

Angel- so sorry about the exhaustion and MS. It's tough going, especially with a toddler about and the heat! Keep us updated on speech eval. I'm a little worried about Isa's. Dr told me to wait until hes nearer 2, and then maybe they will assess him. I'll give him a few more months. I'm bad with the screen sometimes, but if i really need to do something, i'll play nursery rhymes and he'll be occupied for a while i tidy or cook. 

AFM- Everything is good. I'm really loving this age, just so much fun. Isa is sooo curious, loves outside, climbing onto things. Still sleeping through the night as well, it's been great. If he does wake, it's very brief and he goes straight back to sleep. 
Off on hols on saturday, lots to do before then.
I just realised as well that i think i am the only one (out of us who post regularly) that hasn't had a second child/ or is pregnant. Ali and Angel are pregnant, Vrogers has had second, apple has 4 boys and lit has 2.
I'm the only one with 1 and not planning another one anytime soon haha. Well i do want one more, i just dunno when the best time is. I don't want to leave a big gap, neither does DH. Maybe end of next year can start trying. I always said I would like to have 2 kids before i'm 30, im 28 just now so lets see... haha.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Enjoy this age! They grow too fast. I like the gab between my first two. This will be a little different since T will be a bit younger than O was when T was born. I still think it will be a good gap. 

Angel - I honestly think she's just fine! I understand why they have "standards", but not every child that falls outside of it or that may be borderline means there is an issue. O didn't talk much till after T was born. He's a jabber jaw now. Not people shouldn't explore it, but they don't individualize it often and that can be frustrating. 

O wasn't even talking as much as Melody is! T isn't even there yet. He's talking and using more words but as for combining words.. he says like Mom back or cup back. 

Don't feel bad about using YouTube. I get it that is should be limited.. but if it's a part of your life (watching TV) then it surly is going to be part of their life. O learned A LOT from TV. I know he could have learned from us and activities and I tried. Honestly he had no interest. I couldn't get him to do activities he didn't want to do, but he would watch educational kid videos and learn. T has been more open to hands on activities, but he gets TV time as well. 

Vrogers - Life of two children! Sounds like they're getting along great, though. You just do what is best for you all! I need to work on sleep over here, as well. Seems like there is always something that makes it super difficult for me to stick to it. I hate being tired. E sound so cute! T is similar.. with the blinds. I still need to replace a few since they have cords. Cords make me too nervous and I put them out of reach. 

Apple - I hope you are all feeling better! 

AFM - Well I had my first appointment. It was just an intake appointment. Chose a doctor and got blood work done. They took like half my blood I swear! Way more than the place before did. Which is fine. They're testing more areas which I don't mind. 

Next Tuesday I have my first ultrasound so I will definitely update then! Will be the dating one as well so I will see if I'm ahead or behind. I'm expecting ahead since I got such an early positive. 

Still job searching. Actually waiting to hear from a sister facility. I won't have to do weekends, but will have to do one night a week. Going to push for a set schedule, because of that. Need to hurry, because I can't go without a job for too much longer.

T has a rash going on. Mostly on legs and arms but on his hands, feet, abdomen, and face as well. Doctor says it's viral.. probably is, but it's weird. He kind of itches at it now and then but for the most part ignores it. I think it has him cranky and tired, though. He napped 4 hours one day then went to bed 3 hours later. No other symptoms. 

I'm feeling tired and nauseated. It's constant. Eating helps, but it comes right back. Not eating makes it horrible. 

Anyone else having an issue with biting and hitting? T is a violent little guy. Such a different parenting experience compared to O.


----------



## Angel5000

The last couple days I've suddenly started to feel great again! It's crazy how quickly that can change. The last couple days I've started to workout again. I'm doing a program called LIIFT4, it combines weights and cardio. Since I was doing weights and cardio before pregnancy, doctor says it's safe as long as I listen to my body. It felt really good to be exercising again. 

Did I mention how huge I am right now?! 

Ally - I'll keep you all updated about the speech. My doctor is very big on early evaluation and intervention, which is why they started the eval at 18 months. They also gave us a few tips, like when we read stories instead of saying "Where's the duck" we point to various pictures and ask Melody what they are, or what sound it makes. I feel like that seemed to help, because shortly after that she started to name things more when she's walking around or we're outside. :shrug: might help with Isa. 

That's great that Isa's sleeping through the night. Such a lovely feeling!! 

Honestly, I'm a little worried about being pregnant and having another kid this soon... if I wasn't already 33 I probably would have waited another year or so, but I didn't know how long it would take this second time and didn't want to get too close to 35. I'm actually really sort of terrified about having an infant when M will be barely 2 years old. I know that with them close together that will be nice for them to play, but I also know that if M was a little older then I wouldn't feel as overwhelmed. Pregnancy + toddler is exhausting! 


Ali - first scan sounds so exciting! definitely keep us updated. I think they took a ton of vials of blood at my intake too! Sorry about the rash! That's weird that it doesn't bother him, but nice if it's not making him too cranky. 

I don't have issues with biting, but hitting, yes. M has trouble expressing her emotions and when she's frustrated she has a tendency to hit. She also throws tantrums that would make a 2-3 year old proud :dohh: example: If she asks to go outside and I say "no not right now" she will start crying/yelling, throw herself backwards (seated) onto her bum on the floor, and then from there throw herself backwards so she's laying on the floor. I have to just walk away when she does that and she usually stops when she realizes we aren't paying attention. DH of course wants to "make it better" and hug/console her and that just makes it worse. I'm trying to work on it but I don't know what to do about the hitting. It isn't even necessarily hard, she just gets this look on her face and slaps my leg. :shrug: I think part of it is coming from daycare. They did tell me she was picking up some bad habits from a couple older kids in her class who don't have good emotional control. :dohh:


----------



## AliJo

Angel - Honestly.. they just instinctively do it I think. O NEVER hits or bites or whatever.. T isn't in daycare.. so it's just coming from him. 

He can hit pretty hard. The child has some serious force behind him. I just interrupt it and tell him no. Remind him only gentle touches. Which sometimes gets a smile out of him and he runs his finger down my face.

It is from him not knowing how to handle his emotions. I'm hoping since it seems to come from that as he matures he learns to control his anger a bit more. The child has the worst temper. 

I get you on the pregnancy + toddler being exhausting.. add in a very hyper active almost 4 year old. Oh boy.. they tend to get away with more than I should allow. As long as they're safe and not hurting anything.. I'm like.. have at it :haha:


----------



## AliJo

I just put a 3T outfit on T and it fit really well.. why?!?! He's a big boy.. ugh.. they grow too quick! He use to be so little! He LOVES food and we literally have to cut him off. He will get a hold of packages and rip them open and just eat whatever lol I need to buy baby locks for the pantry. 

Meanwhile.. O can grab 2T shorts and other than being a bit short they fit well :haha: DH has made the mistake of putting him in 2T.. then one other time O put on a pair himself.


----------



## Apple111

Sorry Im a bit behind ladies I was wiped out for couple of days &#128547;.. Ill read through properly later and reply to all, I did try and post a brief update yesterday but looking back its not posted !! So annoying when that happens x


----------



## vrogers

Angel- Im sorry the MS and exhaustion has gotten you! Its bad enough for a first pregnancy but when you have a toddler to chase after, on top of summer heat. Its good you were able to get M into speech evaluation! She sounds like she is doing great though. 
Also dont feel bad about the tv time. I did the same thing when pregnant, and probably even more now that its so hot outside and I have another baby! You are in survival mode and M will remember how you love her, not that youve had to use extra tv time. I hope you start feeling better as you go into second tri! 
I was worried about two under two, we are slowly adjusting to the crazy and even though the second was (very) unplanned, she is definitely fitting into a gap I didnt know there was and I am so glad shes here! I look forward to when they interact more and play together, and hope that they grow closer as they get older! You will do great, the anticipation is the worst in my opinion, then baby comes along and you figure it out like you did the first time around. Its easier in lots of ways because you know that the newborn stage (or any stage) doesnt last forever. Sorry for the rambling, I am giving you advice you didnt even ask for! 

Ally- it really is amazing how much toddlers can get into! 
I wonder how many of the whole group (including people who dont come on anymore) have gotten pregnant again. Im in an April 2018 group on another site and there are already people talking about having more/thinking they are pregnant, while Im still too exhausted haha. Sounds like you have a good timeline in your head though. 

Ali- glad my kid isnt the only one messing with blinds! They are so curious about EVERYTHING at this age. 
Yay for an ultrasound appt! Cant wait to hear where you are exactly. 
Good luck on the job searching, I hope the sister facility ends up working out! 
I hope the sickness doesnt get too bad! 
L hasnt started biting but she does occasionally hit. Weve mostly had trouble with her throwing things when shes upset. Weve tried to redirect/ignore, but Im not sure if theres a better way. They have so many emotions and dont know what to do with them. L isnt in daycare either so it is definitely instinctual! 

Apple- I hope youre doing well, along with your oh and your boys!


----------



## Apple111

Sorry just another quick update ladies, Im really struggling to get on here recently. I think its with the boys being off school. 

Ally, glad I are having lots of fun with Isa. I love this age as well. They are such characters, into everything. So a second before you are 30 :) would be nice for Isa to have a sibling.. a good age as well. At the moment O is a little monkey with his big bro. Keeps pulling his hair ! &#128514; Ds just takes it bless him although I do think its starting to try his patience as he pushed him back the other day. &#128547;which is understandable., 

Ali Look forward to reading about the scan. Your boys sound as full on as mine haha..Id rather them be that way than sat in a corner., Ive been through it already with my eldest two and they are really close now. 
Good luck on the job hunting ! X 

Vroggers / I agree with you about the tv time. U have to do what u need to do to keep sane. Def survival mode.. you sound like you are doing g great won the girls..it took me ages to get into a proper routine with my two youngest, and that still changes all the time:) 

Angel/ i do admire you getting back to your exercise although even the way you describe what you are doing makes me feel tired &#128514;&#128514; I really need to start thinking about doing something again. Im around seven week post my gall bladder op now and only just this week started to feel a bit more myself. 
I wouldnt be worrying too much about speech, O says about three words but points to everting he wants. He has started making this load shout/ screech sound when he points if he wants something, Ive even nicknamed the nose  like a peacock  lol as its so high pitch and so annoying ha.. we have taken his soother from him in the day and we are getting him some flash cards with pics on. I did this with Ds and he picked words up quite quickly from the cards. The books sound a good idea..

We are off today for a couple of days away. Going to a place called Beverly , dont know if u know of it Ally? :) then planning to go to York on way back. Things ok here at the moment. Boys doing well. Have a bit of hitting and hair pulling going on here also with O. Ive started putting him in his playpen for a little while if he really doesnt stop when asked. I have to for ds sake..

Not heard from lit for a while, hope u r doing well hon and girls ok x


----------



## AliJo

Baby is doing great! Heart rate of 168 and measuring right on track!! We're over the moon!
 



Attached Files:







Gummy Bear.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Apple111

Aww Ali.. amazing pic &#128525;&#128077;&#128077;great heartbeat as well.. congrats hun xx exciting &#128536;


----------



## vrogers

Apple- as fun as this age is, it is also hard when they dont understand things like hair pulling, throwing things, etc are not nice and sometimes hurt. 
Hope you are having fun otherwise! 
I too miss hearing from Lit and some of our other ladies who havent been able to come on. I know how hard it is though! 

Ali- look how cute, already looking like a baby! So glad he/she is doing well!


----------



## Ally2015

Just in v briefly will get on later this week and update properly. All is good, got my viva /oral exam on thurs so just preparing for that! 
On thurs if I pass I&#8217;ll be a dr &#65533;&#65533; not one of any medical use haha just like Ross from friends. 
Hope everyone is fab and will get on after thurs


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi everyone. Sorry I havent been on in so long. Life is very busy and Ive been exhausted lately, so posting on here isnt high up on my to do list. I must apologize, but I only read back 1 page because it was too overwhelming. We just got back from a weeks vacation at the lake. That was quite nice! We got a lot of quality time together as a family, which I cherished. Unfortunately, I was so tired and was needing 10 hours of sleep per night plus an hour nap. It was to the point where I became a bit worried about my health! I got my thyroid checked yesterday so hopefully if that is off, I will hear back soon. Also, a major bummer was that my first postpartum period came back on the FIRST day of our trip, so I had it the entire time we were away! Grr! 

Poor Vi has a staph infection from a bug bite on her knee, so is on antibiotics and is extremely clingy. Otherwise, she is doing great. She doesnt really hit, but she does bite and she pulls hair like crazy! Whenever my dd1s hair is near, she will grab two fistfuls and just keep pulling until DH or I pry her hands loose! Yikes! Not sure why they get so aggressive. 

My dd1 is turning 4 this week! I cant believe it! We will be having a party on the weekend. I remember always thinking parents of 4-year-olds had it easy, and their kids were so good by then. Well, I was very wrong! Dd1 is so emotionally turbulent and sassy. She has much worse tantrums than Vi still. She is extremely hard work still! Oy! 

I have been feeling a bit behind lately pregnancy-wise. I know at least 18 people who are pregnant or just had babies, and its making me feel like we are taking way too long! However, our plan is still next spring...and we will have to stick to that! Plus, the 2 I have are rather exhausting so it will be good to wait before adding to the chaos. 

Ally - as you can see, I feel a bit behind with all the pregnancies around, so I understand even though I have 2 already. Nothing wrong with you waiting a bit longer. Even though a lot of people have shorter gaps, many people wait as well. Im sure that will work great for you! Congrats on getting your doctorate this coming Thurs! 

Melody - congrats on your pregnancy. I cant seem to remember if I knew of it already. 

Ally - yay! Cant believe youre 10 weeks already! Congrats on the great scan! So glad baby is doing well! 

VRogers - Im glad youre adjusting to life with 2 and that E is filling in the gap you didnt know existed! Thats so wonderful! 

Apple - good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you were a bit run down recently. How are you recovering from your surgery? 

Hi to everyone else. Ill try to go back and read more pages later.


----------



## Apple111

Just popping on quickly ladies, everyone so busy these days, myike is def a bit crazy at the moment with the school holidays. 

Ally/ good luck honey!! That grad picture is def one for the wall !! &#128525; one to be very proud of miss! X hope Isa is well x 

Lit / hi hun !! X we have missed u &#129303;.. glad u r doing ok, sorry life is so busy for u at the minute. Spring sounds good time to start baby making :) glad girls are doing ok.. happy birthday to dd1&#127874;

Ali/ hope u r doing ok hon xx 

Vroggers, yeah Im doing ok hun. I agree these little ones can be little monkeys at times at this age.. my Ds gets some proper slaps from O &#128556; .. we are definitely putting our foot down with it though and stopping O if he starts getting rough. He has started pulling a really feel sorry for himself face when he gets told no haha.. proper bottom lip &#128514;.. then legs it off after we make him give Ds a hug &#129303; hope u r girls are doing ok x 

As said already just really busy here at the moment had some nice weather so making the most of that. Im going away with my 4 boys in a couple of weeks to a caravan in the lakes. Im sure it will be crazy &#128540; but really looking forward to some mum time x Im also taking my nan who we are all really close to. Just a little concerned as she has had to have a biopsy this week from her cervix and a bladder scan, just got everything crossed the results are ok &#128547;

My boys are all good. Little O was a monkey and tried to bite 2 children at nursery today &#128532;.. he is fine now home, Im hoping the biting phase passes quickly ! Ds is just a cute full of questions about everything !! His latest is he wants to know how babies come out &#128547;.. he is 5! What do u say to that ? Lol.. I just dont want to go into detail and I cant remember my older 2 asking that young .. Ive been a little silly myself yesterday and decided to play with kids and was dancing to a you tube kiddy song, kids laughing their heads off, I then totally forgot myself for a second and jumped with O dancing &#128556;then very quickly realised straight after that something def pulled inside.. Im a total muppet ! Its been really uncomfortable all day .. def in the area where I had op inside. Im gonna keep an eye on it a few days and keep fingers crossed Im not done any damage, &#128556;

Im going to an opening evening tomorrow about my pending boob job ! Ive got my consultation early September with the plan if all is ok with other things to look into booking it for end of jan ish .. x

Ill get in again when I can just busy at work rest of week &#128547;


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - thats exciting that youll get to find out more about your upcoming boob job! Are those common there? I have never met anyone whos had one. 

Sorry to hear you strained yourself a bit. Hope all is ok! 

That sounds like your ds is very curious indeed! It gets tricky when they start asking more questions. My dd1 keeps telling me that she wishes there was a baby in my tummy. So cute! 

Sounds like all of our babies are hitting a bit of an aggressive stage in one way or the other! I hope we can nip it in the bud ASAP!


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ I do know a couple of people over here that have had breast enhancement and my friend came with me to open evening to discuss having a lift. ..I didnt like the look of that lol..its really a very personal thing that Ive always considered since late teens. Ive just got to stage where I think Ive had my 4 boys, always been there and done everything for others in my life and always put myself last. Im 40 next month so Ive been thinking its now or never lol.. Ive got a consult with surgeon on 4th September.. so we will see &#128525;.., I had to laugh they said they only take cash for the consult.. I thought yeah I bet u do.. ! 

Had a nice day with boys today, Im looking forward to going away with all 4 on my own later this month..Im hoping the caravan Ive booked in decent, its cost quite a lot so Im hoping so. I could have gone cheaper but I wanted it to be right. 

On the 40th subject Im booking a spa day with a few friends from work with an afternoon tea. Not sure what else to do yet.. might go for a meal.. its a bit awkward as some of my family are not in a good place with my oh at the minute. They just dont like how he has been over recent months, He doesnt even know the depth of it, its a conversation I need to have with him that I keep putting off. Im not sure how far back you have read but Ive been having a few problems , Im a bit in the air with it at the moment .. the joys of families ! x the ladies on here have been fab as usual&#128525;&#128525;.. 

Ali/ hope u , bump and boys r doing ok hon x 

Ally/ hope Thursday went ok for u and Isa is doing ok x 

Vroggers hope u and your little ladies are well, 

Sorry If I missed anyone x


----------



## AliJo

Thanks to those thinking about me. Just been busy. Also absorbed into a book. Which I now finished which really saddens me! I have to wait till 2020 for the next one.. ugh! I'm sure the next year will be too busy to really read much anyways. Three little ones? Oh boy.. I'm sure this one is another boy, too! 

Lite - So glad to hear from you. I miss all our usual ladies. I'm with you on the 4 year old thing. O is still very much a handful. Throws fits, has gotten to the point that he talks back, stubborn as ever. At least he's not aggressive. T definitely is and can throw a worse tantrum than O ever could. He gets sooooo angry. Here I am.. 11 weeks along towards more chaos :haha: 

Apple - Glad you got to have some fun with the children.. sorry you strained something. I'm not much better. I was out for a few days because I bent over and picked up a small toy.. my back gave.. ugh. 

AFM - Not much.. 11 weeks already! Tired still and getting heartburn regularly. 

T is cute as ever even though he's an angry little child sometimes! Something he's done the last few weeks if I prompt him, sometimes without prompting, he'll go "Daddy.. where you go?" With his hands up in the air in a "I don't know" type of way and looking around. So stinking cute. He's talking some, but not a ton. I think he's about right where he's suppose to be. 

Well T is being demanding so I can't keep replying. I'll try to pop in and give a better update.


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, my dd1 just made me lose everything I wrote. :( Grr. 

Apple - you definitely deserve to do something for yourself! Im happy you are! Thats kind of funny about them only accepting cash for the first visit! Haha. 

Sorry to hear you and your oh are still in a bit of a tough spot and that its making things awkward with your family. 

Those sound like some fun birthday festivities planned for your 40th. It definitely warrants a big celebration! 

I hope you enjoy your holiday! Im sure the more expensive caravan will be worth it! 

Ali - thats good to know Im not the only one with a difficult 4 year old. Thats nice O isnt that aggressive. Dd1 is definitely my more aggressive child. You are certainly going to have your hands full with 3! But youre going to do awesome! 
V does the exact same thing when someone leaves the room: where dada go? And puts her arms in the air just like you described. So stinking cute! 

What book were you reading? Sorry its finished already. Thats always disappointing when its a really good one! 
I just realized you are very close in pregnancies with my co worker! She is 12 weeks now I think. I am the only one who knows! Hehe!


----------



## Ally2015

Hi all!
Some good news, passed my viva on thursday, i am officially a Dr! Yah! It went well actually, nervewracking but it went well.

lit- Glad you had a nice time away and some quality family time. Shame about having the period! maybe that's why you were so tired when away? I always feel more tired on my birthday. Hope you get an explanation for your tiredness.

apple- your trip sounds great, where abouts do you go? Boys sounds great, and ouch for your pulled muscle. Hopefully it will ease off and you haven't done any damage. The spa sounds great for your 40th. How are things with OH just now? do you think you will talk to him soon?

ali- can't believe you are 11 weeks already! time is flying!

afm- all good here, just been celebrating. Went out for a nice meal. dh got me some cute gifts, and my friend has booked us in for massages next weekend, can't wait. 
So i have a job at uni starting next month, which is 2.5 days, and i have an interview for a job tomorrow that's 1 day a week, so fingers crossed i get that and then that's me sorted for the next year. 
Isa is doing fab, very playful. He does this thing where he gets up and dances on the floor just randomly, so cute. He also is trying to jump, he can't get his feet off the ground but he's so close. Eating and sleeping well,. but still not talking, lots of babbling in his own toddler language. does worry me a little. but lets see.
I don't feel broody, but i do feel like i should have another one relatively soon, so im thinking next year haha. I dunno we will see, i don't want a huge gap.
anyay, i have some minor changes to make to my thesis and i need to get on with it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - congrats, dr! Glad to hear youre doing a lot of well deserved celebrating! 

Those jobs sound perfect! I am so glad things seem to be working out. Would be great to only work 3.5 days per week. That sounds exciting about possibly trying next year. Maybe we will have our next ones at the same time. 

Yes, I think you are right that it was my period. I hadnt had one in so long that I must have forgotten how bad they are!! My energy returned to normal a couple days after it stopped.


----------



## Ally2015

I just noticed the typo on my message, I said I always feel tired in my birthday when I meant to say my period lol!! Gosh I must be tired haha


----------



## Literati_Love

Haha, I totally didnt even notice that! We both must be tired. ;) 

Im taking Violet for her 18 Month vaccines and check up today. Ill update you on her weight/height!


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, Vi is now 50th percentile for height and weight! 31.9 long and 23 lb!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, really struggles to get in this week so apologies for not reading back through yet but I will once I have a little more time. Im going away in the morning with my 4 boys ! Should be fun lol.. also managed to get my nan to go with us which the boys will love as she is a character. Ill prob get on one evening whilst away if I get a quiet moment , hope u ladies r ok x


----------



## Literati_Love

Hey, Apple! Thanks for checking in! I hope you have a wonderful holiday with the kids!


----------



## vrogers

Literati- so good to hear from you! Oh no Ive had staph twice, its no fun at all. I hope shes all better by now. Happy belated 4th to your older one!! Oh noooo, I have looked forward to age 4 because they arent really toddlers anymore and assumed theyd be more independent and easier. Shows that Ive never had a 4 year old ha! 
Vi sounds similar to what L was at her 18 mo appointment! 

Apple- you sound like such a fun and loving mom! 
Thats exciting about the boob job! Im a little jealous, two back to back pregnancies was not kind on the boobs haha! 

Ali- yay for being able to read! I loooove reading, I havent made the time for it in a couple years now. 

Ally- wow congrats on the hard work!! Hope you have had fun celebrating. 
I hear you on the talking, L does lots of toddler babbling where Im not quite sure what shes saying. I have no clue how many actual words she says, she does say some like book, look, eat, yeah, daddy, mama, etc. but not sure what all she realizes shes saying. 

Afm- sorry I havent been on in a couple weeks, it is quite hectic with the whole 2 under 2 thing! L is constantly getting into everything, she has gotten to the point where she can reach pretty far onto our dining table and counters and opens every single drawer/cabinet in the kitchen that she can. I just had to pause this sentence to grab a glass Pyrex dish she had grabbed. So frustrating on its own but even more so with a baby to also look after. Im always scared shes going to swipe something she shouldnt and I wont notice in time. Shes also still constantly putting everything in her mouth, weve found all kinds of things like coins and dog food and paper. We took the girls to the park a couple weekends ago, its still super hot here so we werent out long. Our local park has a toddler park so we took L there. There were maybe 6 other toddlers/parents there, all playing on the equipment. L took off running and squealing towards the tall grass and woods area (there are trails you can walk through the wood area). My dad has told me my nickname when I was a toddler was wild thing and I think L definitely takes after me there! 
E is doing great too, shes so talkative (more so than we remember L at this age) and wants to sit up and look around at everything although we have to hold her there. She sleeps great, still does a 8-9 hour stretch, eats and then back down for 2-3 more hours. Think shes in a growth spurt or leap right now because she ate more frequently yesterday and then was awake to eat around 4am which she hadnt done in awhile. Cant believe she will be 4 months old tomorrow! Her checkup is this Friday and Im anxious to see her weight to make sure shes still eating enough, of course I always worry about that since I have no clue how much she eats. She still eats every 2ish hours unless she takes a long nap. 
I think thats about all here, I will try to get on more often so Im not playing catch up!


----------



## Literati_Love

VRogers - yep, Im not sure why were all convinced that age 4 is the ultimate easy age...until we get there. Maybe it is just a coping mechanism until we can get there. To be fair, there are many things with dd1 that are easier now than they were! With each age, some things get easier and some get harder. 

That does sound like L is very busy and wild! It would be hard keeping up with E so young! Is there any way to get child locks on your cupboards? Thankfully, ours are really difficult to open, so Vi doesnt usually try. If I leave one open, though, she is absolutely overjoyed to take every dish out! Haha. 

Im sure E is eating plenty and doing great! Let us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## vrogers

Literati- I have heard lots of people say some things get easier and some harder! Im mostly looking forward to when the girls can hold conversations with me, go to the bathroom on their own and sleep consistently...whenever that is ha! 
We put locks on all the cabinets, although she has broken a couple of the handles. When we locked everything, she wasnt into the drawers yet so we set aside the drawer locks. We keep saying we need to find them, ready to stop finding all of our silverware and random items all over the place. 
Will update tomorrow after the appointment!


----------



## AliJo

Lite - Oh my how I wish T was that little! He's in the 80th for height and he's 33 lbs! Which puts him over 100% for weight I'm pretty sure :dohh: He does NOT seem that chunky! O looked chunkier! I'm not worried as he will slim out just like his brother did. 

Vrogers - Oh my.. L sure seems like she's on a roll! T is into everything and has been for awhile. He's actually gotten quite clever. He knows he shouldn't get into certain things and when I leave the room to go to the restroom.. that's when he will do it. He will run into the kitchen and push chairs around to get into whatever suits his fancy! I pretty much need a home with no things at all. :dohh: 

How is E getting so big!! I think you're one of the lucky ones. Yeah 2 under 2 will be a rough road but they will both grow out of so many stages close to each other. 


AFM - Our little Lucky Charm! This was 12+5, I'm now 13+1. EEP! I posted in the gender prediction area this, but pretty sure baby is a girl based on the nub theory! Really hoping it's right!! We're so excited and I know I shouldn't be, yet! Still could be a boy. Not that I won't be happy, but definitely would love to have a girl! Also, I have noticed that this one isn't measuring ahead like both the boys did. Staying right where baby should be. 



T is doing well.. big ol chunk! He's obsessed with babies so I'm hoping that's a good sign. He's doing really well at listening at times. We went to O's preschool open house and a good part of the time he was good at listening to put things back where they belong. He seems so grown up. He's still nursing some, but I think he's starting to wean more on his own. He wants to nurse if I've been gone awhile so I think he wants that bonding and cuddling. Then bedtime is still a big one. He's down to only nursing once at most at night and is often not even doing that. He is starting to just roll over and go back to sleep or take his cup for a quick drink then go back to sleep.

T is still interested in the potty, so I'm thinking about starting a slack potty training routine. See if I can get him to start telling me if he needs to go. He loves to sit on it so maybe. Would be nice to have him out of diapers by the time #3 gets here. 

O is doing great. Tells me he wants a baby sister every time I ask. Hoping his little dreams come true! He got kind of rough over summer but starts preschool on the 4th next month, so I think he will start being a little better. we had a rough summer so I'm sure that didn't help. 

I'm feeling fine. Nausea that is pretty constant. Got some meds to help with heartburn. I have to do a 2 hour glucose test soon which is not going to be fun. I need to pick up B6 and I keep forgetting so hopefully that helps the nausea and I can stop eating to tame it. 

Anyways, sorry to ramble! 

Does everyone have Facebook? Only reason I ask is because I would hate to lose contact with everyone.. was thinking we could do a private Facebook group sometime in the future since life gets busy. Just an idea.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , quick check in. Sorry not read back. Ive just got back from my little break with boys this afternoon. Had such a good time. Really relaxing and loved being with them all by myself. Ill reply properly soon x 

Just wanted to say beautiful pic Ali xx &#128525;

Hope u ladies r ok Ill read back as soon as I can. Ive not even unpacked. Just flopped on couch after boys went to bed &#128514; I just keep looking at it at the moment thinking Ill get up in a minute &#128514;&#128514;...


----------



## vrogers

Ali- glad Im not the only one with a mischievous toddler! 
I agree that itll be nice for them to go through phases with each other! Im sure itll be even more hectic and crazy around here when they are both toddlers, and then both teenagers ha! 
Oh my goodness, what a cute little picture! I know youll be happy either way, but it would definitely be fun to have a girl! Im sure your boys would be protective of her and it would be so sweet! Will you be able to find out soon or do you have to wait until the anatomy scan? 
Oh and I would love to do a private fb! Would be much easier to keep in touch and I would feel more comfortable sharing pictures and whatnot as its more private. 

Apple- so glad you had a relaxing time with just the boys! I say stay on the couch as long as you can haha. How are you and your oh? Sorry if that is a sore subject, you dont have to answer if so! 

Afm- quick update on Es checkup, she weighs 14 lbs 15 oz, so basically 15 pounds. Cannot remember height at the moment but shes still sitting in the 90s percentile-wise, so long like L is! She was overtired and hungry so she wasnt thrilled when they messed with her, but she only cried while being stuck and was fine when I cuddled her after. She has dry cheeks so her doc gave us some samples (cant remember the name, starts with an E?) to try, and if it gets worse then well try steroid like we had to do with L (she has pretty bad eczema). Otherwise she is doing great, growing well and still nosy Nellie super interested in every little thing.


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies, will get on tomorrow for proper update.
Isa got a chesty cough and passed it onto me. Feeling rubbish xx hope everyone is well x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry I just dont seem to be able to get on these days ! But miss B&B ladies and catchups ! I will def try and get on later and read through properly. 

Im just a work doing my admin lol so this will be brief.. 
ally hope u r better soon ! X 

Vroggers glad girls doing ok :) hope the dry skin turns out to be something that will pass quickly x 

Ali/ Ive not read back but hope u r doing ok hon.x 

Lit/ hope u n girls are ok x 

Sorry if missed anyone .. really need to get back to work haha &#128547;&#128556;


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - hey there. How was your trip besides leaving you a bit tired out? 

Ally - sorry you and Isa are sick! That is no good at all. 

VRogers - that is too bad E has eczema. Violet has eczema as well and I am a bit concerned about it. Would rather avoid using steroid cream, but might have to resort to that. Great that E is doing well and that shes so tall! 

Ali - that sounds like a nice amount T is still nursing. I am seriously missing BFing and wish I had not weaned Violet. 

AFM - doing ok here. Not much to report. Thankful for a long weekend this weekend.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - I'm sure I will miss it, but I do want to wean him. I'm not producing much and he just ends up hurting me trying to get something that isn't there. I just don't know how without fighting with him. It's so draining struggling with him and I'm so tired as it is. 



The boys have been sick. T was last week with a stomach bug then O just got it then last night under his eye swelled really bad. I'm thinking allergies because both had hives yesterday. Not sure what was up. The swelling is going down ar least. 

O starts preschool Tuesday. He is super excited. Turns 4 a week after.


----------



## Ally2015

Hi ladies,
finally getting on to catch up. 

Lit- hope all is good. Sounds like girls are doing good. Hows your job going?

Vrogers- glad girls are doing well, sounds hectic but you sound like ur doing an amazing job. Its great E is having such long stretches of sleep! 

ali- lovely scan pic, thanks for sharing with us. hope boys have recovered from their sickness. Can;t believe how far along u are already!

apple: look forward to ur update, hope u and boys are well. 

AFM: all good here, Isa is almost recovered from his cough. Still has a little bit of one.
honestly, not much to report. All quite boring here. Start my jobs next week, will be monday to wednesdays. on my period just now so feeling a bit blah, dh has gone over to a friends so got a couple of hours to myself. Think i'm just going to put netflix on. I always want time to myself, and then when i get it, I don't know what to do haha. I am so lame sometimes.


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I'm the same way. I don't know what to do with "alone" time. I honestly might bake right now because I'm too afraid to use the oven around the boys. I need to find a gate that I can secure somehow. T would simply plow through one of the long ones if I don't secure it. 

Glad Isa is doing better. Hopefully he gets over it completely soon. Coughs can linger. I'm not eager for the wave of illnesses I will be facing with O starting preschool next week.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just quick check in :) hope u all doing ok and little ones &#128525;, busy busy here. Boys back at school tomorrow after summer !! Crazy weekend , we all ok here I will try and get on again soon &#128536; ..., 
Im off for a walk to get O to sleep , making the most Of these light nights it will be dark next month., trying to walk my butt off literally ! &#128514;


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - thats great youre making the most of being able to walk while you still can. I have been trying to a bit, but havent been able to fit in very long ones. I am a little frustrated lately because I gained a few pounds after weaning Violet and cant seem to shake them. So walking my butt off sounds very good right now! Haha. 

Ali - I dont blame you for feeling done with BFing, especially while pregnant! I know I had a nursing aversion when I got pregnant with Vi. I kept at it for a while, but I did not enjoy it. 
Btw, I meant to ask you before, but what book did you finish reading recently that you were enjoying so much? I finished a good book recently and havent been able to find something that looks interesting since then. 

Ally - I know what you mean about always wanting alone time but then not knowing what to do with it once you get it! I tends to be the same way! 

My job is going well. It is a little slow at the moment, but nothing to complain about. How is your job going? Or have you started yet?


----------



## AliJo

Lite - It's a fantasy book so not sure if you are into fantasy. The Stormlight Archives is the series. I finished due 3rd book. What types of books are you into? 

Apple - O just started preschool. It's crazy.. makes it busier but also easier to go shopping since I only have one with me.

AFM - Ladies.. I will hopefully know what I'm having on the 16th! Booked a private ultrasound!! 15 weeks tomorrow. I need to update my tickers.


----------



## AliJo

Lite - How did you end up weaning? I need tips.. this child is boob obsessed! He sometimes goes down without much of a fight, but he will straight up scream bloody murder at me in the middle of the night and at bedtime. He generally just needs it for nap and bedtime. Only wakes up maybe half the time at night. 

Right now he's starting to get sick. I bought a new cup for bedtime, but not caring yet. May even try a bottle.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies hope all well, 

Ali / exciting about finding out gender. &#128525; 15 weeks , thats crazy seems to be going so fast. Hope the boys ok now after their illness. Hope the weaning goes ok soon , must be hard work.

Ally / glad u and Isa are getting better. Good luck with the new job. Xx I know what u mean with the alone time. I always plan to do loads and end up sat watching catch up lol x 

Vroggers/ the girls sound like they are doing great, sorry about the eczema &#128532;thats annoying . My boys get the odd patch. Me and oh are doing ok thanks, thank u for asking , I dont mind. There have been the odd wobble, but I dont like to use b&b to vent about it really unless I have a really down day like last month in which u ladies were wonderful ! &#128525; I think Ive got a long road ahead hon. My teen is in his final year at high school so has big exams, we have a big holiday to euro Disney next month with all our kids , Ive just put my tolerating head on for now. I just know its not the right time for me to rock the boat at the moment. My little kids are just super settled and happy and my older just do their own thing. We r ok 90% of the time but know Im not going to tolerate the other 10 % long term. I talk to my friends when needed and my mum to a point. Oh knows Im not ok with things and Ive told him straight there is no way Id marry him the way he has been recently so thats put off altogether for now &#128547;. Ive arranged lots of things to keep us busy with the boys, Euro, a winter wonderland Christmas weekend and we are going London in December so my plan is to get over Christmas and sons exams and then see where we are at then. For now Im building my rainy day fund &#128521; in case I need it x 

Lit/ hope u and little ladies are doing ok x glad the job going ok. Yeah the walking has really helped me. I was saying to a friend yesterday I can actually feel the difference in my fitness, I just dont seem as out of breath. Im doing about 30/40 mins each evening and I power it when I can. I wont be able to do it for much longer as weather is changing already &#128547; I cant temember if Ive mentioned already previously but Ive started to use my fitness pal app and I love it. 

Update/ the little break away with my boys was really good, so nice to have them to myself. So chilled without oh ! Says a lot &#128556;.. lots of days out. My nan loved it, she is a total character so we had lots of laughs , my eldest son pushed her wheel chair all the time and I had O in his pram. 
Couple of funny moments , we had a day by the lakes and my eldest boys wanted to look at clothes shops so parked me and nan by the lake near some swans. I was sorting O trying to keeps these massive birds away as nan in her wisdom decided to feed them some chips ! Not good idea lol.. I heard a shout and turned to see my nan rolling down the incline towards the lake in her chair. Oh my goodness it could have been worse but we laughed so much I nearly peed my pants &#128514;the swans didnt care they just keep pinching her chips as she was rolling ha.. 

Also the break on her wheel chair was like a hand break on a bike and it made a funny loud noise when u pressed if.. just sounded like someone passing wind.. every time we passed a group of people my son would press it and say  nan wil u just let me take u to the toilet !&#128514; they get on really well and just bounce off each other , always have so it made the holiday good fun.. O and my 5 year old had a great time. The caravan was really good and next to a small lake so we sat out every morning for coffee ect. Special times &#128525;

I had my boob job consult last week ! Got measured and tried a few sizes out , sat me in front of this mirror, hated sitting there top less !! Really liked the dr totally put me at ease. Had female nurse in with me as well. Plan for me to see him again November, no charge for that. Have another good think and book for end jan/ early feb if still sure I want it done. Which I do ! He sent me loads of info on risks to read through ect. 

Funny moment b4 I went. My friend thats sister had it done recently advised me to measure rice and put in tights in my bra to a size Im happy with as this is same weight in mls so would give me an idea b4 I saw doctor of what I was hoping for. Well trying to do that with two lo legging it round wasnt easy , I ended up with rice pouring out as there was a hole in the foot &#128514; then i ran out of rice looked in cupboard and only had chicken flavoured packet stuff &#128514; .. I drew the line at chicken flavoured in
My bra!! &#128514;.. def one of those moment when u stand there and think WTF am I doing !! &#128514;&#128514; 

Well Im 40 on the 11th ladies so apparently thats when life starts. Im going for a meal at night with close family and few work friends then going for a spa afternoon with afternoon tea on the 18th with 3 work mates xx 

Boys doing ok , O seems to have a temp this am so hope it passes soon and nothing too bad x Ds started yr 1 last week , lots of tears and clingy ! 

Sorry for long post Ive not updated for ages thats me caught up I think I !!


----------



## Ally2015

hello ladies!

ali-= exciting about the 16th! I think you'll have another boy! Good luck with weaning. I'm in awe that you are still breastfeeding, amazing haha. 

lit- glad ur job is going ok. Yes started last week, really enjoying it!

apple- your trip away sounds fab, such a funny story about ur nan haha! Can just imagine... glad she didn't hurt herself or anything though.
the rice story, so funny as well. Sitting giggling away to myself.
Birthday plans sound fun. Hows things with OH?

afm- all good, Isa recovered now fully, he back to sleeping through the night. Normally, I do bedtimes but dh started doing them more recently, and isa goes down just fine. So last night dh did bedtime, and i went out for dinner and to see a movie with a friend. Was so nice catching up. We watched the nun, horror movie. Wasn't really scary though, just weird.
Work is good, had my first week last week. 
Weather changing, getting wetter and colder, typical Scottish weather.
Funny story- was at work at the uni, and i've been at this uni for 10 years now, from undergraduate, to masters and to PhD and now i am staff here. Anyway i couldn't log in to my computer, and when i asked the IT guys they were like we got told to delete ur account! I was like wow, i have been here so long, now staff and i get deleted haha . They managed to recover everything so it's all good.
anyway hope u are all good x


----------



## Apple111

Ally: nice to hear from u. Glad the job going ok. Glad Isa is sleeping through again for u. Weather changing here also , I do quite like autumn with the kids, we went getting conkers last week. Got it on video O opening his first Conker up and he just looked at it then tried to eat it haha. Thanks for asking about OH situation, if u just scan back over my last reply to Vroggers it kind of sums up where I am with it really. Think Ive a big mountain to climb. Cant really see the top with it at the minute but getting through. 

Fancy IT deleting you lol.. helpful .. not ! &#128518;glad they managed to recover your your stuff ! Better got off 5 yr old driving me bonkers today , gonna to take him out and burn off some energy. 

Im ok to do a small Facebook messenger group if people prefer x I would feel better putting pics on there. I do sometimes think what would we do if they closed the site lol .. I feel like you are all my online group of girlies haha &#128525;


----------



## AliJo

Ally - Haha.. It's less struggle than weaning is! I keep hoping he will self wean, but hasn't yet. I tell him no unless he's tired and needs a nap, or bedtime.

I don't know.. I'm really thinking this one is a girl. Baby had a very girly skull and nub at 12+5. If it's a boy I'll be shocked! I find out in one week! We are taking the boys with us. 

Oh man.. that's funny that you got deleted!! Glad everything was recovered. 

Apple - You have some of the greatest stories! &#55357;&#56834; I'm glad you had such a good time. You definitely need it. 

You'll be 40 and O will be 4! I can't hardly believe he's already 4! I give you props. I couldn't hardly imagine being a mother later in life. I want to be done having kids at 30. I'm going to have to pop the next one out pronto for that. :haha: 

AFM - Not much right now. As I said above we should find out baby's sex in a week! 

I'm definitely up for making that FB group. I just need people's names to add them to it. You can delete me from the friends list after, just need to add you to add you to the group. Looks like I may be able to use email as well. 

Easy way for me to find you is just PM me your email and your FB URL link. So if you go to your profile you just copy and send me your personal URL. I'll try to add you to the group through email, if that doesn't work I will just add you then add you to the group.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, 

Ali/ hope O had a lovely birthday. Im excited to find out gender &#128525; of your new little baba.. I wonder if you are going to have a girl his time?? And yeah had a great time with my boys and def !! Needed it. Im booking again for next year . 

So now Im 40 and fabulous ! Had a lovely day and nice meal at night.. lots of nice gifts x 
We have a weekend in London booked as part of my birthday but Ive decided to go early December as Id love to take Ds and O to see Christmas set up and lights there. 

Boys doing great, Ds settling into school now thankfully. He is such a little character..

O is a bundle of joy. Constantly laughing &#128514; all the time. Always running away from me when he sees its time to get dressed ect.. 
gets so excited when I try and catch him. He had a major meltdown moment tonight in supermarket. He had eaten half of trolley b4 I had paid .. anything to keep him quiet&#128556;

Anyway bed time here so hope u ladies have a nice day 

Trying to sort this Facebook thing lol .. Im not very technical !! Thanks for sorting Ali &#128077;x


----------



## AliJo

Apple - I'm sure you will FB out! 

O sounds like a real ball of joy. T does similar things. He darts if it's diaper change time. He sometimes comes for clothing, but he loves to be difficult. He's constantly dressing himself in random articles of clothing. It's funny! 

I'm sure you're making 40 fabulous! I do hear it's a good time to be alive. I think every decade is, though! So many things to look back on, yet new times to explore! 

AFM - I do have the group going. Trying to get Apple in and I have Lite. 

Also.. I should know what this little one is Sunday! I'm so stuck on it being a little girl!! I may be ready to order the reveal I have planned :dohh: :haha: 

Have a typical OB appointment later. My nausea is all gone.. which sucks.. kind of. It kept me from eating crap. My intense need for fresh fruits and vegetables is gone. Now I'm back to just eating anything ugh.. Trying to stick to healthy but my weight shot up last couple of weeks after dropping. 

I may be getting energy back. Which resulted in me being up 26 hours, getting sicker than I probably would have, and not sleeping well the next two nights before work. Today I feel pretty good, though. Got to sleep in a bit. 

T is going to self wean I think. He will try to nurse then say "Milk gone" try the other one "Milk gone" I think I pretty much dried up. I can still express, but just not much there. They say the flavor changes during pregnancy later on as well. So maybe he will not like it. He slept through the night the night before and he didn't fall asleep at the boob. I wonder if that helps him not want it in the middle of the night. I'm not sure. Need to test the theory.


----------



## AliJo

Had my 16 week appointment! Heartbeat heard for the first time! 141!! Anatomy ultrasound not too far off.. Sept 26th!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- sounds like you guys are keeping busy! I understand about trying not to vent about it too much. You sound like you have a great support system. 
I missed your bday, happy belated birthday!! So jealous about the London trip Im sure it will be a blast! 

Ally- glad you were able to get out for dinner and a movie with a friend! Ive heard about the nun but good to know it isnt really scary. Also glad IT guys recovered your account especially after so long of having one ha! Glad to hear the job is going well. 

Ali- will be PMing you with my fb info, I would hate for something to happen to this website and lose touch with you ladies! 
Wow your pregnancy is flying by, although Im sure its not as fast to you. What an awesome heartbeat...and the anatomy scan is so soon! Excited to find out boy/girl! 

Afm- I feel bad when its been awhile since I update and then miss out on everyones updates!! 
L turned 20 months this week, how are we 4 months away from 2?! E will be 5 months next weekend, it really is going by so much faster with the second baby. Both girls are doing great, just this week L has started kissing E. I showed her one time and asked if she could kiss her, got it on video that Ill try to remember to post once were all in the fb group! When E fusses, sometimes L will put a toy on her/in her hand, it is too cute. 
I think thats about it, I sound really boring but it feels so chaotic day to day!


----------



## Apple111

Ali/ yay finally managed to get into the fb group &#128514;... thanks again for sorting. Really excited to hear gender of little one .. lovely that you are taking the boys with you :) Ill keep checking for updates !! 
Sorry the health food cravings have come to an end lol.. thats a great heartbeat &#128151; as well at your appointment x &#128147; 

Vroggers/ your girls sound too cute &#128525; L kissing E is is so sweet.. O is all kisses at the moment as well, well open mouth with tongue &#128539; out &#128514;
Try not to worry about not getting on often Im the same at times..x 

Lit/ Ally hope u r well ladies 

Better get off and try and sort this house ! Ive a pile of clean washing like Mount Everest &#9968; lol.. 

Boys doing ok, O is a up a lot in the night at the moment , not quite sure whats going on with him at the min, I gave it up as a bad job this am and came down stairs with him at 4.30 am., he has just gone back to sleep now at 9 am &#128547; been legging it round for hours .. now Im flagging ha x 

Talk soon


----------



## Ally2015

Hi ladies

apple- hope O settles for you more at night soon.I can;'t believe he got up at 4.30am, oh my god. Must be shattered. Is he doing better now?
Also happy belated birthday, 40 is the new 20 :D

ali- really excited to hear gender. Glad ur appt went well, your pregnancy is flying by!

vrogers- glad the girls are doing well, and i know, Isa is 2 in a few months. I can't believe how fast everything is going!

afm- all good here, just busy working away. Had quite a sociable weekend, went to cinema with dh, just the two of us, was lovely. And then went for dinner with a friend on sunday evening. 
Isa is fab, really happy and so funny. Always pottering about making mess haha. Still not really talking, but i'm not gonna worry, will see how he is when he hits 2. 
This weekend is september weekend here, so colleges and schools etc are off. We are going away up north for 2 nights. Just randomly decided yesterday ahah, so looking forward to a wee trip. Will be me, dh, isa and my little brother. 
apart from that honestly nothing exciting!
Also i dont use fb, so cant join group but will make sure i get on this
x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I'm expecting a girl!! We are very excited! 

Yeah I wouldn't worry. If he has some words and babbles I would say he is just fine. O didn't talk more till well after 2. He is just fine, though. Talks loads now!

I wish I could take as many trips as you!


----------



## Apple111

Ali/ exciting that u are having a girl :) I like the pics ect in the Facebook group but glad we are still on here there is no way Id discuss things in group if discuss on here &#128514;&#128514; 

Ally/ glad Isa is doing good. O isnt really saying much really either, I think he is just starting to say mama but its really cute how he says its its more of a mar mar and drags it out &#128514;&#128514;.. lovely that you are going away for a couple of days. Ive just booked Drayton manor Thomas land, have u ever been ? Its suppose to be great a few of my friends have been x not going until November , I can take Ds to the grotto then as it will all be done up x sounds like u have had a loverly weekend with friends and glad work going ok x 

Lit/ Vroggers hope u r ok ladies ;) nice to see u in the fb group xx &#128536; 

Well I went for my spa afternoon yesterday with 3 friends from work , we just laughed the whole time sat in the outdoor hot tub, it was fab. We then had afternoon tea x really nice afternoon.. my boys are doing ok, I think my 5 yr old is a little anxious, wont go high in play areas never go in little toddler rides..seems to worry a lot lately. Im going to keep an eye on him. He started a new swim class this month and was really upset going in but is now fine so hopefully it will pass soon. O is just adorable , cheeky little chap and although the doesnt say a lot he knows how to get his own way and tells u when he is not happy ! &#128514; his sleep has been a little better the last two days ! Just !! 

Thats all I think for now :) catch up again soon x


----------



## Apple111

Forgot to say thank u for birthday wishes &#128525;&#128077; I had a really nice day and nice meal with family. OH got up and did a speech, all usual expected stuff then added how graetful he was that I have stuck by him after life events ect and got all emotional.. it was a bit of a difficult one but nice at the same time. I was pleased that he acknowledged my older boys & that meant more than all of it really. I got totally spoilt which was loverly, lots of pandora Jewellery which I like and nice to keep. My son really spoilt me the most. Just really thoughtful inexpensive stuff, but just knew me so well, big bunch of flowers , got me a pamper bag with everything in u can imagine including pjs slippers water bottle and eye mask lol., loads of fancy lotions and potions, a Radley make up bag &#128525; then he hands me a big box all wrapped in fancy paper with a pair of UGGs for the winter ! I told him he didnt have to spend that on me but he just said you would do it for me , bless him, I trained him well haha.. &#128514; x


----------



## Apple111

Just checking in hope u r all ok ladies x Ive had a bit of a stressful day with work. Silly staff member stirring up trouble. Totally unjustified sonive has it put worh my manager today and made my feelings clear. All sorted now but Im yet to see the person responsible., &#128547; my boss totally backs me.. some people have too much time ok their hands x


----------



## vrogers

Ally- glad you were able to get some time with dh! Isa sounds great, I just read someone say their toddler sounds more like a minion, and found it super accurate! 
I know early intervention can be helpful if needed but they develop at such different paces on their own time I wouldn’t worry since they are meeting other milestones, but that’s just my non professional opinion of course! 

Apple- I’m sorry about the stress at work but glad your boss is on your side. I hope it stays resolved! 

Afm- nothing too exciting here, both girls are doing great and loving how they are interacting more and more! We have a sidecar crib on my side of the bed since E eats often (she does sleep about 7-8 hours usually and then another 2-3 after eating) but she is such a noisy thrasher in her sleep! She rolls to her stomach with no effort but rarely rolls back (I’ve seen her do it a handful of times so she CAN, just chooses not to I guess?) so it’ll wake her halfway up and she’ll grunt and kind of fuss, but wakes all the way up if I roll her back over. I have been sleeping in the guest room alone some nights and I feel a LITTLE bad leaving dh but it feels so amazing to have some alone time at night! 
L has still been gentle with her so far, no hitting or biting issues thankfully! She “kisses” her and tries to stick toys in her mouth and pokes her, and E gives her huge grins, it’s so cute! 
Babyhood is flying this time compared to first time around, E will be 6 months at the end of October and I feel like they change SO fast that last 6 months till a year! It’s crazy. 
Sorry for the rambling, was trying to think of anything exciting but it really is just chaotically boring around here! :lol:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just quick post. I’ve only just sussed how to find this thread !! Hope u are all well. I’ll post and update properly again soon. All good here , boys ok mostly apart from me and O have colds .. hopefully over it soon ! X


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just checking in, really don’t like this new set up !! Hope it doesn’t put us off too much !!

Well I’m full of cold so is little O , he has been really struggling to poo bless him but he seems to be getting there now., so frustrating when u feel you can’t help him,.

Hope u r all well

Are any of you tying to get prepped for Christmas yet .. ??
Think I’m going to start soon .. love making Christmas cake early

Vroggers your girls sound adorable , looks like they are going to be really close xx

Catch up again soon x


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies
sorry i havent been on in so long.

ali- congrats on expecting a baby girl!!! how exciting is that! have u thought about names at all?

apple- never been to drayton manor. Your spa afternoon sounded good! sorry about the work stress, hope it got sorted.
Sorry you and O have the cold! hope u all feel better soon! just that time of the year... no crimbo prep, crimbo all about isa now anyway haha. Not sure what to do for this birthday.

vrogers- glad the girls are doing well :) Time really is flying by, its scary!

i hate this new layout!!!!!
had a lovely weekend away last weekend. Was nice and chilled and the place we stayed was really picturesque. 
This week though, gosh it was stressful. I have Just recovered from norovirus, Isa caught it, and he was vomiting all day. Then I got it, then dh got it, my parents and brothers etc.Everyone was ill but it passed quickly.
Apart from that everything is great, can't believe our toddlers are all gonna be two soon!
V quiet on here, is everyone chatty on the fb group? am i missing out haha or just everyone busy x


----------



## Apple111

Ally , loverly to hear from u , sorry u have been poorly glad it passed quickly. I actually just popped on to see if u has posted lol.. the Facebook group is good, lovey for pics ect.. do u not fancy it just for the group ha x 

All other ladies , loverly pics on the fab page :) 

We r starting to pick up a bit here. I think I’ve had it the worst but hoping I’m over the worst.. had a bit of a weird one yesterday tmi warning lol..

Had a bit of a weird one yesterday , I popped to loo in middle of a meeting at work and when I looked in loo as u do lol.. it was full of blood .. I’m nowhere near monthly so it freaked me out a bit as it was bright red , I thought better call dr and they said come to see them Tuesday and keep an eye on it.. I don’t think I could have been pg so don’t know what it was all about. There has been nothing since.judt not uncomfortable funny but ok now . weird

Been shopping for Euro Disney stuff today :) got boys a reveal box with it has a big bow on and has Mickey and balloons that pop out I’m more excited about that than than actually going.. we are going to tell them the day before !!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , quiet on here hope u r all well. We are full of cold here , mines coming up two weeks ! So annoying ,

Boys doing ok, little bit concerned about 5yr old. Seems to be an anxious little thing.. trying to get him to mix when possible. There are some dominant characters in his school class and his teacher has said he is quiet but as soon as he has an interest or gets something they have done in class he is then really enthusiastic.. just going to keep an eye on him :)

O doing good. Really trying to introduce new foods or re try them if he had refused before . Mainly to help with his bowels and get him off medication. So far so good, doing better than I thought, trying lots of new fruits. He has become really interested my plate lol so I just let him pick what he want off and he is eating quite a lot he would before. Hopefully it will help..

Nothing more to report other than my private work has really picked up so that’s really good., the website I’m doing with my colleague is nearly finished and we are adding finishing touches to leaflets.. I’ll pop link on when it’s done for u to have a nosey and let me know if anything doesn’t make sense !! Ha x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that is weird about the random bleeding. Was everything ok in the end? 

Sorry your 5 year old seems anxious. Hope that resolved soon. My 4 year old just started swimming lessons yesterday and is doing so much better than she did last year, so that’s a relief. 


Sorry I suck at replying. I don’t like new set up either. I’ll try to check more often.


----------



## Apple111

Hi Lit/ glad dd is enjoying her new swimming...

Last week Dr referred me for scans with gyne. I actually ended up in A&E last night with stomach cramps oh had to call my mum as I was doubled up.. they think it might have been food poisoning or something hormonal ?? I did end up running to loo.. sorry for tmi !! 
there was blood again in in urine but nothing like last week, but they said as I was already fast tracked to gyne from last week they would just leave it at that and sent me home. I’m taking rest of week off to try and get right.. called my boss this am and explained and her first question was “ do I think I’ll be able to make meeting on Friday !” helpful and supportive as usual loI .,, honestly think I’m just a bit over tired and run down.. we have had really broken sleep for about a month with O so I don’t think that’s helped on top of working.. I just want to get right for Hols on the 29th !

Ds had hearing test yesterday and they said moderate hearing loss On right side.. hoping it fixes its self.. having him reviewed in 3 months. Has glue ear and some tubes blocked on other side apparently. Advised to try and have face to face conversations and get his attention b4 asking him things ect as he might not hear us properly if distracted by tv : playing ect. Fingers crossed he is ok with it. Said this may be why is is constantly saying what/ pardon and can be loud.. ( but all my kids have been like that !! ) 

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok.. this set up isn’t the best but I’m getting used to it .. slowly :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that sounds kind of scary. I hope the trip to the gyn sheds some light on the situation, and hopefully it’s nothing to worry about. 

Sorry about ds’s hearing loss. I do hope that corrects itself, as you said. 

Sorry you’re feeling so run down. I am too at the moment. Things were going so well for a while, but the last couple weeks have completely depleted me, and I’m exhausted and feeling a bit down. Had a bit of a meltdown today and then had a nap when Vi did. Thankfully felt much better when I woke up.


----------



## Apple111

Lit: sorry u had a bad day glad u managed to get some rest in. Hope the exhaustion passes soon xx life is such a juggle at times and tends to catch up on us when we don’t expect it.. saying that this time is year there is so many bugs about, Ollie is always bringing them back from nursery,. Poor little mite was at drs tonight as his throat looked really red and he def isn’t himself, got told tonsillitis and has been given antibiotics .. hopefully they will kick in soon x 

I had a chill in the bath tonight and looked at some Christmas magazines for ideas , I love Christmas so thought I’d cheer myself up :) I’ve bought high street vouchers through the year and they got delivered this week ! Let shopping begin ha x


----------



## Ally2015

Hi ladies 
Will get on tomorrow for a proper update 
Got my in laws up visiting so it’s busy 
Love to u all x


----------



## Apple111

No probs hun x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - that is really sad about Ollie having tonsillitis! Poor guy! Hope the antibiotics kick in ASAP. 

DH is working a lot this weekend, so having an evening in watching a movie with the girls. 

Ally - looking forward to seeing an update.


----------



## Apple111

Thanks lit/ he is getting there.. seems a little brighter today . I can tell when the paracetamol is wearing off still. He is legging it round once in his system. 

I’ve just got this stupid annoying cough !! 4 weeks I’ve been not right now , so frustrating. Never had something this long , I’m convinced it’s with having that patch of no sleep for ages with O, jink I’m not tun doen or something..I’ll be fine then go into a coughing fit ! Doesn’t matter where I am once it starts I can’t stop for a good minute .. I was dreading it at work today with having patients ha . Thankfully I got away with it but it happened just between them in the 10 min gap haha., 

Really getting in holiday mode now :) 6 sleeps , can’t wait to tell ds !! X I’ll video it and put in the Facebook group x 

Ally we need to get u in that group ha !! x 

Hope all other ladies and little ones are ok x


----------



## Momtastic101

Hi ladies, I was really surprised to see that this thread was still active after nearly two years of our children being born, you guys are awesome. It's nice to see that you and your little ones are doing well and that some of you are expecting new babies. We are currently trying for baby #2 although my daughter's passionate love for breastfeeding had put it all on pause for a while, she's finally naturally weaning herself. Are any of you still breastfeeding as well?


----------



## Literati_Love

Momtastic - hi there! I’m not still BFing, but I was still nursing dd1 when she was this age. I believe AliJo might still be breastfeeding while pregnant! 
That’s really exciting that you’re TTC #2! I hope all goes well! Good luck! 

Apple - that will be fun to see a video! I don’t blame you for being so excited for your trip! I wouldn’t be able to wait either! :) 

That’s annoying about your lingering cough. Good thing it waited for in between patients at work! 

AFM - I had a little cry last night about wishing I hadn’t weaned Vi. Don’t know why I’m still so emotional about it. I think I am starting to crave a baby again, but having to wait several more months is sort of getting to me! Bleh.


----------



## AliJo

Momtastic - Haha yeah I'm still breastfeeding while pregnant! I definitely never thought I would be. He is such a handful to try to wean. He is such a boob lover it's not even funny! I'm also too tired to deal with him screaming at me.. so he usually gets it at bedtime. Often that is the only time he gets to nurse, sometimes more. I think he does it more for comfort. I am able to convince him to take a cup sometimes. I think I'm getting closer to being able to wean him without a real huge fight. Hopefully.. it hurts a lot anymore.. I'm so sensitive.

Lite - I would be sad if I weaned him, but I want to. He is still my baby and I feel like when he stops doing that he won't feel like my baby anymore. I mean.. he always will be just like O, but still.

Ally - I'm actually stuck on a name pretty hard, but she won't be officially named till she is born. I'm still looking at options. I may find something else. The reason I'm somewhat hesitant on the name is because it is an Irish name that is hard to pronounce in English just looking at it. Saoirse Elaine. Saoirse is pronounced Seer-sha. I ran across Elaine and thought it was a pretty name.. then the first thing that popped into my head was that Saoirse Elaine sounded wonderful together. 


Hope everyone is well. This new set up for the website had me thinking no one was replying to anything ugh. I've been busy, but going to be cutting back on work. I probably shouldn't because having extra money now would help, but DH and I can't keep doing this rotation. He's tired all the time and falling asleep going and coming from work. I'm too afraid something is going to happen.. he has gained some weight and is snoring more so I'm afraid he may be developing or has developed sleep apnea. Got him on an antidepressant so his appetite isn't quite as bad, but need to get that weight off of him. 

T is doing well. Trouble as always. That will never stop, I'm sure! He's so sweet and cute, though. He is talking a lot.. well probably average, but it is a lot compared to O at this age. Spouting off new words all the time. Has phrases that are learned phrases, but uses them properly. Says "There he is!" "What was that?" not super clear, but clear enough I think someone would understand him other than us. Puts a lot of different words together now, as well. I'm a bit obsessed over his speech since O had a delay. Now he's a little jabber jaw. 

O is doing awesome in school. He is being worked on for behaviors, but he has met his second goal already. He is listening to verbal commands like any other kid now. He use to have a picture schedule. Sometimes needs told more than once, but more often does with the first command. He still uses his break area, but sounds like he is always curious about what is going on with the group. He is needing less 1:1 time. He whines a bit when it isn't something he wants to do.. but he does end up doing it usually. His teachers and para educators love him, though. He is definitely a class clown! He is literally the baby of the class age wise. 

I'm okay, back is still hurting from when I put it out last Wednesday. I was just pulling my pants down to go pee and my back spasmed.. and I was done. Feels better sometimes, but I just have to keep working on it I guess. I should go to the chiro. I may call around and see where I can go tomorrow. 

Long update, sorry!


----------



## Ally2015

Hi ladies, 
finally getting on. Hope u are all well.
apple- looks like u have had a hard time! hope ur feeling better, thats scary about the blood and a and e visit. How u doing now? defo sounds like u are run down and not getting enough sleep. Hopefully u get some rest soon. Where are u off to on holiday?
Hope Ollie is feeling better with the tonsilitis?
i'll sort out the fb thing and get into the group soon i promise. 

montastic- so nice to hear from you! Amazing u are still breastfeeding, i stopped after 3 months hahah. 

lit- aw bless u feeling emotional about weaning. It will be no time before u can start trying again for number 3.

ali- Saoirse Elaine sounds lovely. Sounds like a good plan u cutting down hours since hubby might have sleep apnea. Defo try to get him to lose weight, can be quite dangerous. Glad the boys are doing well :)

afm- just been busy with work, then had inlaws visit which was nice. Isa is doing great, he had a period just there we he ate and slept loads, so think he had a growth spurt. He isn;t saying many word still, but he is trying, and he babbles so much. The funny thing he does is take my phone, put it to his ear and then just babbles away but it sounds like he having an intense conversation with someone! so funny! he even leaves the room and walks around chatting on the phone. 
It;s getting really cold here all of a sudden, had to de-ice my car this morn before work. 
any of you watch making a murderer? its on netflix and i just recently binge watched series 2. So interesting!


----------



## AliJo

Ally - My hubby watched it. He really enjoyed it. I can't seem to being myself to. I try to stay away from things that might haunt me. I'm too easily disturbed these days! 

T had a period he slept a lot more as well recently. He has always been a good eater so I don't spot him eating more too often. He is cute.. I was in the kitchen the other day and he walked up to the gate and started rubbing his belly going "Hungy hungy" 

His mother had it and I just worry. We aren't getting younger. Need to get ourselves in gear. If I can't get him to lose weight or he keeps regaining I'm going to push for him to get a gastric sleeve. He has too many risk factors for heart disease. He will be willing to do it I'm sure. Just need to have the money and get the approval from a doctor.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , sorry it’s been a while I’ve had a crazy busy couple of weeks.

Lit/ sorry you are feeling sad about stopping b/ feeding vi, and sorry u r feeling blah about waiting for WTT. It’s just got to be the right time for your Family situation. It will be worth the wait xx

Ali/ sorry to hear your back has been been playing up again..hope it settles soon.. mine plays up at times but not with as little notice as yours, that’s must be a worry with kids and work.

My OH had severe sleep apnea diagnosed 3 years ago and had to use a Cpap machine at night. His sleep test showed 52 apnea’s an hr !! Some lasting 25 seconds. I remember his chest sinking in when he was sleeping and then gasping. It’s was horrible.. it was me that told him about it and made him get it checked out. He snored terrible.. anyway Oh hated the cpap and did his own homework on helping sleep apnea.. he read getting tonsils remover can help. Drs were really reluctant to do it but he pushed until they gave up and had them removed. He went for sleep test 5 weeks after op and the apnea’s had gone down to 4! And he was allowed to get rid of the cpap. He does still snore a little but no where near what he did but sleep apnea gone.. just wanted to let u know in case it might be something to consider.
It’s hard trying to get them to stick to keeping weight off. My oh back is bad so can’t exercise properly now. Used to cycle a lot but now can’t. It gets him really pissed off.

Glad boys are doing ok. Loved the captain America outfit :)

Ally/ Glad you are doing ok hun. Isa sounds like he is doing fab. Sounds similar stage to Ollie with the babbling... he loves his little phone as well haha..getting cold here as well .. I do like autumn but rubbish in the cold haha.
I’m gonna check out that programme On Netflix I’m looking for something new to watch x

Vroggers hope u and girls are doing ok, love the pics on Facebook. Such cuties..

Momtastic , glad u r doing hun x

We are doing ok here. I’m better than I was thank goodness. Got a couple of scans booked for next months, gyne and where I had op. Boys had and got colds , oh now got one and cough. Def doing the rounds.

I Met with a consultant last week who has said that he thinks my gall bladder problems and operation were as a result of the car accident I had end of last year if u guys remember a woman ran into back of me. Solicitor is dealing with it now. Not sure how that will turn out ??dont really understand these things but consultant has done a report for solicitors.we will c.

Disney land was great, Ollie was so good. Ds loved it..really overwhelmed. We are surprised how much he took it all in especially the parades. Ollie freaked out when he saw OLaf haha so we bought him one in airport on way home. I’ll try and post some pics on here I’ve put on the Facebook group. It was full on managing 11 of us and had a few little hiccups like step daughter losing her return plane ticket ! But I just sorted it and tried to get on with things best we could. I was really emotional watching the kids reactions and my own haha when we saw parade for first time and the fireworks on the castle.. I got excited to see Mary poppins only pain was the 2 five year olds just argued and were competitive all the time so we ended up splitting the up most of the time.

Home now and getting ready for a awards ball next Friday that oh’s team are nominated for. I’ve bought 4 dresses haha.. don’t like any so all going back ..He is team leader so if they win he will have to go up on stage to collect award..he has got to top 4 out of about 150 nominations.. I think there is about 700 going.. should be fun as a couple of friends are coming with their oh. My oh can’t be bothered with the fuss ha ., such a man.

Anyway that’s me caught up I think sorry for long post..


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , just quick check in . I don’t seem to get any time lately .. work really busy I’ve actually has to turn down 2 new clients this week which I hate doing but I need to be with my kids.. the money is good, especially this time of year but I’m shattered ..so need to know my limits..
Boys doing ok. Little Ollie has still got a bad throat and cough but it’s mainly at night. Oh has got it now and don’t i bloody know it !! Don’t get me wrong he is definitely bad I i do feel for him but give up with the sound affects already ! ..man flu does exist !! I had it a month and got on with it.. am I being horrible haha..
ds 5 yr old is being a little softy lately. Seems to be having lots of melt downs .. think I’m going to try and have a bit of 1:1 with him this weekend. Ollie is adorable but a little monkey at same time. Always having a go at his big bro anyway that’s me for the min. Just in hair dressers in foils .. only min I’ve had this week haha .. we are at that ball tonight, fingers crossed oh team wins.. I’m hoping it’s not a really late one .. god I’m getting old On positive note 2 of my friends are going as well and managed to get them on our table with their partners so looking forward to being with them as it’s a very rare occasion.. we have all got new dresses ect and joking about the fake tan ha .. hope u all have nice weekend x


----------



## AliJo

Ally - How are you and Isa?! 

I can't wait to see my ticker hit double digits!


----------



## Apple111

Not long to double digits now ali x 

Ally hope u and Isa are well 

All other mummy’s hope u and little ones doing ok x 

I’m def getting in Christmas mode now ⛄️X


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just checking in, had really busy week, boys fine. Ollie really starting to try and say new words. Just chatting with other half tonight about how different our two boys are. 5 year old quite sensitive anxious little thing. Doesn’t like rides, won’t go high up in play areas where as O is bonkers lol.. no fear at all jumped from the arm chair to dining table the other day like a monkey , fell and wrecked himself but just got up and tried to do it again ... we are going to Thomas land (Thomas the tank for US mummies ) it’s all Christmassy and we have booked to see Santa in the afternoon. A bit early I know but we are to London next weekend which is my last 40 th present :) 
Planning to put our tree up this Sunday , is anyone else as crazy as us with a November tree ha x

Had my second appt with surgeon last night for new boobs , looking at early Feb potentially x 

Quiet on here lately hope all u ladies and little ones are ok,

Be nice to see u on Facebook group Ally lol x

Ali, hope little bump doing ok


----------



## Ally2015

hi ladies, oh my gosh it's been ages since i logged in. Seems really quiet tho :(
how are you all doing??

apple- sounds like you had a great(but very full on holiday). I have no idea how insurance things work either, but maybe you will get some compensation!? that would be nice!!

ali- hows the bump? 

right apple i know i need to get on fb group. Been more active on it recently but keep forgetting about the group. How do i join? 

hope the rest of u mummies are good.

afm- Isa and me doing fab. I had my graduation yesterday for my PhD which was great fun!!
Apart from that just working away. 
Isa is doing good, he is sleeping good and eating good, nice and active and just a joy to watch. 
He is 2 in a few weeks, my xmas baby. Cannot believe it!
What to buy a 2 year old for their birthday?!


----------



## Apple111

Hi Ally,
Wow of course I forgot Isa was born christmas day , bless him. 2 it’s crazy isn’t it .. we were at a graduation Tuesday this week at Carlisle cathedral. Can u imagine if it was same place haha..congratulations !

What’s Isa Into ? We went to natural history Museum today and Ollie loved the dinosaur section. He has been playing with some little ones I got him all evening so I think a few more will be going on his Christmas list :) funny watching him making the roaring sound.. copying his big bro but still cute lol.. 

we are in London at the moment .. came for the weekend , late 40th present .. I can’t believe how busy it is here.. it’s bloody crazy so many people on pavements rushing about all at once, it’s like waking out of a football match everywhere u walk ha .. went into Harrods so expensive ! Done all the usual sights. Going to tower bridge tomorrow b4 coming home.

To get on fbook group I just sent Ali private message and she sorted it. It is only us 4 on do it’s nice little group . Easy to put pics on ect x

Hope all u other ladies are ok x ..


----------



## AliJo

Ally - I really hate the new alert system. Hard to keep up with things. It is quiet here but I do try to come and check regularly! I miss talking to you and many of the other ladies that use to be active. 

Bump is good! She is kicking away in there all the time. Had a freak out thinking I had gestational diabetes.. was for no reason! Which I'm okay with. 

For Christmas T is getting bristle blocks, cleaning set, color wonder markers and paper, wooden play food he can "cut", I'm hoping to still get him this small piano I found, Little People toys, and.. some other things. He is really showing he loves to draw (scribble on everything) always asking for markers. He tends to love music and sings a lot. The piano is one my cousin has for her kids and he loved he when we there. He loves blocks so I got some bristle ones since we have a lot of Duplos and Mega blocks. Although I did get him dinosaur duplos since he loves dinos as well. They are pretty easy at this age. 

I will message you my FB URL and you can add me then I can add you to the group. You can always delete me from your friends list after if you prefer! 

I will need to get on the computer to send it so I will do it later.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, not been able to get on for a while but will try to get on more often. All doing ok here. Ollie has had a little rash on his face and body. Went to dr and they said a viral thing so just keeping an eye on him.

Ds was an angel in his school play this week, little cutie. Tried so hard with his singing and actions :) Ollie loves watching him. Ds really excited this time for Christmas.. wants mainly ghost busters things, Ollie got all sorts, trampoline and a little kitchen :)

Personally few things going on but won’t bore you with all details..same old really.. so I’ve been looking at new build property deals with a view to potentially trading in my house. I’m thinking it’s prob a high chance in the new year. My close friends have been really good. My older children are wonderful and fully support their mum and said some very kind things , especially my eldest..which makes me kind of sad in a way that they feel protective but it’s also nice to see they are thoughtful , they are good lads.. must have done something right !

My teen starts his Mock exams in his final school year in jan, just trying to support him through that at the min. Well trying to ! He isn’t very motivated. Lives for his friends and has got a girlfriend ! .. I’m hoping she might be a positive influence on him as it seems she has lots of hobbies away from friends which I think is important but my teen thinks different ..his priority is being with his mates..

We just came back from weekend in London , I had visions of everywhere Christmassy like home alone lol.. it was anything but .. crazy busy and stressful.. natural history museum was pretty cool though., both youngest love dinosaurs so they were happy

I’m going away overnight today with my 4 boys to visit my nan . We are having a mini Christmas , dinner, presents ect.. it’s a 2hr drive n weather snowy hopefully won’t be too bad x.

Went to Christmas markets with my boys last weekend a eldrsy sons girlfriend. Stayed in hotel. Love having time with them on my own . We just ate for two days lol x

That’s me really for now , I’ll try and get in again soon

Hope you are all well and nearly ready for Christmas x


----------



## Apple111

Ali, r u ok now , what was the diabetes scare hun, glad to hear little bump doing well x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - glad your Disney trip was so fun! Sounds chaotic but great. Funny how different your kids are with your 5 year old the anxious type and O being so fearless! It’s so fun seeing their different personalities. 

My hubby has sleep apnea too. He hates his CPAP machine so never uses it even though he should. He does have a mouth guard for grinding his teeth at night and it seems to maybe help with his apnea a bit as well but he still snores and it drives me nuts. 

Ally - how are you and Isa doing? Have you decided when you might TTC #2 yet? 

I can’t believe Isa will be 2 in a few weeks! It’s weird with all their birthdays being fairly close to Christmas. Makes it hard to think of gifts. 

Ali - I hope your dh’s Health is ok.


----------



## Ally2015

Hi ladies
I finally joined the fb group lol. But will also post on here
Ali- thanks for birthday suggestions. Still haven't bought anything, I will probably get him a bunch of books, some puzzles.
Totally agree about the new b and b site and the alert system, i hate it!!
Very quiet on here.
Glad the bump is good.


apple- that is cute about ds and his play.
Looking for a new build then? Hope things are not to stressful for you.
Hope u enjoyed overnight with ur nan

lit- hiya, all good here thanks. No rush for no 2 lol. Quite happy and content at the mo. Maybe end of next year.
How are u and the girls?

afm- all good here. It's been a while so trying to think of the different things i;ve been up to.
Last weekend went down south to visit in laws. it was my FIL's 60th. It was a nice trip. We stayed in a hotel. Isa didn;t like sleeping in the travel cot thing.
Next week is last week of work, need to buy Isa's gifts. 
For new year we are going to a place called Isle of Arran and spending a few nights in a cottage. 
Isa is good. His fave things are kicking and throwing balls, he is so good at it. He is sleeping well these days, all night in his cot, and some days he is getting up later than me. I think it might be cause it is so dark and the days so short, when he wakes it is dark still.
Anyway gonna go nosey in on the fb group and read all ur posts lol x


----------



## Apple111

Lit sorry to hear your dh has sleep apnea as well. My oh had the same, mouth guards ect .. def. might be worth getting his tonsils checked. Oh sleep apnea has def gone now after toncils removed and he was really severe.

Ally nice to hear from you. Good to se you on face book page. Isa is looking great. Birthday boy soon .. glad the little trip went ok.. I’m really jealous of his sleeping pattern ! Ollie is still up sometimes a few times


----------



## Apple111

Merry Christmas ladies x hope u all had a lovely day x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Thanks. I might mention the tonsil thing to him. 

Hope you had a good new year’s celebration! 

Ally - that’s cool that you’re in no hurry. Do you plan on just having the 2? When you say it was your last week before work...do you mean you have another job lined up? I think I have missed things. 

AFM - not much new here. Christmas was fun but busy. Now back to the grind with work but feeling pretty exhausted. Blah! We will probably start TTC #3 in the spring. Also, my sister is pregnant and due this July, so our next little one will likely be somewhat close in age. :)


----------



## Sunshine Star

Happy New Year ladies, 

Ive not be on this thread for a while although have a wee read at what everyone is up to now and then . Just dropping by to say happy birthday to all our two year olds! Where did that time go?!?

We're expecting Baby number two in the summer so back on some other threads. A little more relaxed this time around.

Hope everyone is well and had a lovely Christmas and is enjoying the birthday celebrations! Xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi sunshine, nice to hear from you. Congratulations on new baba xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies I’m updating this on here as I really wouldn’t want it on any Facebook group. I wouldn’t trust myself not to post it to wrong page haha ... I think there are some things for face book and somethings for b&b.

Hope everyone is well, just thought I’d mention although no where near as important as wonderful little baby due in 5 weeks xx !! My next big date is coming round fast .. less than 2 weeks ! I’m booked in for my boob op .. I’m now starting to brick it a bit lol..real mixture of emotions but mainly wanting it done and dusted now. I go for pre op tomorrow. My other half is taking two weeks off as well to be at home for me.

Also I havent mentioned on Facebook but I know I have mentioned previously on here about difficult times with other half over the last 12 months. Which you have been really supportive with. Xx 
Well unfortunately it came to a head b4 Christmas and I actually ended up leaving and going to stay with family for a while. Literally packed up my car and took the boys and refused any contact with him for a couple of nights. I must admit it was absolutely horrible. Ds actually had a good time thinking we were on sleep over as my brother has just bought new house and he loved the fact he got to play Xbox with his cousin. Nothing was discussed In front of kids. After a few days and long conversations later I did come home for Christmas mainly for the boys, it happened literally a week b4 :( it was a difficult time but we are starting to get back on track and much better In recent weeks.
Other half has cut his hours at work by half and had started to attend a support group for people who have lost family members to suicide and has started to see a counsellor. First session today. I’m not expecting miracles but other half has really taken me leaving quite badly, it seems to have been a wake up call and he seems to be making an effort since. Time will tell but I feel so much better for doing what I did but what will be will be. I know I’ll be fine either way. 
I’ll pop back onto Facebook group now lol just preferred to discuss the above on here really x


----------



## AliJo

Sunshine Star said:


> Happy New Year ladies,
> 
> Ive not be on this thread for a while although have a wee read at what everyone is up to now and then . Just dropping by to say happy birthday to all our two year olds! Where did that time go?!?
> 
> We're expecting Baby number two in the summer so back on some other threads. A little more relaxed this time around.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and had a lovely Christmas and is enjoying the birthday celebrations! Xx

Oh yay!!!!! Excited for you!! I hope it is going smoothly for you! 

My third should be here in roughly 5 weeks. 

It is crazy to think all our little ones are 2! 

I'm happy you stopped in!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sunshine Star - congrats on baby #2 being on the way! When exactly is your due date (besides summer)? Nice to see you here again. 

Apple - thanks for sharing with us. I wouldn’t want to post that on Facebook either. Sorry it became so drastic and horrible at Christmas that you had to leave for a bit! That must have been so hard! I’m so glad to hear things have improved slightly and that maybe he is taking things more seriously now. That sounds great that he’s going to counselling now. I hope that does help him a lot. Sounds like he must be going through a lot. Must be hard on both of you. I hope things improve leaps and bounds in your relationship soon. Hugs! 

Also, good luck on your upcoming operations! I’m sure the results will be great!


----------



## Apple111

Thanks lit x


----------



## vrogers

Finally logging back in real fast (I should be sleeping haha) and forgot the website changed awhile back, really threw me! 

Sunshine- nice to hear from you! Congrats on a new little one on the way! 

Apple- yay on the boob job! I am so jealous. I hope all goes well and recovery is as quick as can be. I’m so sorry about your troubles with OH, what crappy timing with the holidays. I’m glad things seem to be improving, how was counseling?


----------



## Apple111

Vroggers/ thanks hun.. bit of nervous & excitement going on really.

I went for my pre op on Friday and it wasn’t what I expected . Prob because I’m paying 5k lol.. they were really thorough.. loads of tests , swabs, bloods ECG, when I had gall bladder removed in the summer they only took my blood pressure and weight. Sorry for tmi lol they even wanted a swab from where sun doesnt shine.. I laghed my head off .. I’m telling , u try and get a cotton bud up there when u don’t want to .. it’s traumatic .!! . pmsl ..

Oh sessions seemed to go ok, he had a 1:1 with a guy that runs a support group for people in same situation as oh. The guy is a counsellor as well. Oh was with him 3 hours.. he came in late and only told me bits. We have been really busy since so not really spoke about it but he said he is going to go back to him again so it’s a start I suppose. He starts his reduced hours at work in Feb, he will be working 3 longer days but then at home for 4 days. Hopefully that will make some difference... time will tell, in the meantime I’m just focusing on me and have the mindset what will be will be. I’m focusing on my private practice and trying to build that up. I got 1000 leaflets made up last week to put in drs ect.. only to notice there was a spelling mistake on them !!

Boys doing ok, O such a character, ds was in a school concert the other day and got really nervous and didn’t want to do it, but he was fine being an angel at Christmas ..strange., gonna keep an eye on him..
all else ok

Hope you are all well. I’ll hop on to face book to update :)

Ali / hope little lady not causing too much pressure sure she is getting low now, do you think she is getting into position yet? X


----------



## Anababe

Hi everyone! Omg can't believe this group is still going, I have come back on as we are TTC and it's not been such an easy journey this time so bit of B&B support is always nice!

Was shocked when I saw this was still active, hope your all well, can't believe our babies are two already. Evie is doing fab (Don't know if you even remember me haha!) Growing up into a right little madam she's def the boss in our house! 

We fell pregnant in June unplanned and I lost that baby at 7week in August, hit me really hard even though wasn't planned, we decided to start TTC after that but I'm still struggling to deal with alot of emotions that came after the loss. Was first time for me after 5 pregnancies. On my first proper cycle where FF has confirmed Ov this month since Aug so fingers crossed!

Really glad I came back on so lovely to hear how your all doing :D


----------



## AliJo

Anababe said:


> Hi everyone! Omg can't believe this group is still going, I have come back on as we are TTC and it's not been such an easy journey this time so bit of B&B support is always nice!
> 
> Was shocked when I saw this was still active, hope your all well, can't believe our babies are two already. Evie is doing fab (Don't know if you even remember me haha!) Growing up into a right little madam she's def the boss in our house!
> 
> We fell pregnant in June unplanned and I lost that baby at 7week in August, hit me really hard even though wasn't planned, we decided to start TTC after that but I'm still struggling to deal with alot of emotions that came after the loss. Was first time for me after 5 pregnancies. On my first proper cycle where FF has confirmed Ov this month since Aug so fingers crossed!
> 
> Really glad I came back on so lovely to hear how your all doing :D

It's so nice to hear from you! Yeah we have a few of us still really active. Started a FB group to keep in touch a bit easier. It's nice to keep this somewhat going because we have had a few people pop back in! 

I'm glad Evie is doing so well! T definitely tries to run the house around here. He is something else!

I'm so sorry about your loss, but exciting that you are TTC! Best of luck! Hopefully I see you posting a BFP soon!


----------



## Apple111

Anababe , nice to hear from you so sorry for your loss xx 

Ds was our rainbow baby so know how difficult it is XX

Good luck with ttc everything crossed for u xx 

Everyone ok this end. Had a horrible tummy bug passing around us all for a week but hopefully on the other side of it now x

Hope all other ladies and little ones doing ok with the terrible twos !! Lol x


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi all! 

Anababe - I remember you! So sorry to hear about your loss back in June. :( I have had one myself and know it can be extremely devastating. Good luck on your TTC journey! Please keep us posted! 

Apple - sorry about the tummy bug. We had so many sicknesses in february, it was not even funny! Thankfully, we are doing a lot better now. 

AFM - I should probably report that our TTC date is fast approaching! We will be TTC once my late-April cycle starts (so really more like May). Don’t want to say this on fb, so posting this here in case anyone’s curious! A little nervous for #3, but very excited because I feel like we have waited quite a while!


----------



## AliJo

Literati_Love said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Anababe - I remember you! So sorry to hear about your loss back in June. :( I have had one myself and know it can be extremely devastating. Good luck on your TTC journey! Please keep us posted!
> 
> Apple - sorry about the tummy bug. We had so many sicknesses in february, it was not even funny! Thankfully, we are doing a lot better now.
> 
> AFM - I should probably report that our TTC date is fast approaching! We will be TTC once my late-April cycle starts (so really more like May). Don’t want to say this on fb, so posting this here in case anyone’s curious! A little nervous for #3, but very excited because I feel like we have waited quite a while!

Yay!!! So excited for you! This will be your last, right? I seem to want to remember you wanted to stop at 3.


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, I am 97% sure it will be our last. I can’t say for absolutely sure, though. ;) Do you think you’re done? I’m mostly worried I will still have baby fever after having #3 even though we don’t want another for more practical reasons. How are you feeling now that baby #3 is here?


----------



## vrogers

Anababe- I remember you! I’m so sorry about your loss, I had an early m/c before getting pregnant with Lillian. We weren’t trying yet and it was still really early so I wasn’t expecting it to hit me as hard as it did.
Glad to hear about Evie doing well. I hope your time with TTC is quick, fingers crossed this month is it! 

Apple- even though it was a month ago I hope the sickness passed quick and has stayed away! How are you doing recovery-wise? 

Lit- so excited for you and upcoming TTC! Please keep us updated even if on here, I don’t blame you for not wanting to post about it on the fb group.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, VRogers! I will definitely keep you all updated on here! :)


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ exciting stuff. Can’t wait to hear updates. I def keep some things for B&B as well. :)

Vrogers/ thanks bug passed, now everyone or really bad coughs and colds ! Apart from me thankfully , hopefully stay away.

Hope everyone else doing ok

Ali hope little lady doing

I’ve not been able to get onto Facebook group this week my phone has been playing up trying to access it but thankfully lots post came up.

We all all ok like I said to vrogers , everyone just got colds and coughs.. 

I’m recovering well from my op, things settling well and swelling more or less gone now. Back to normal activities, going to Victoria secrects to treat myself st end of month :) I am Liking them a lot now! and other half, well let’s just say he is a typical man !

X


----------



## Anababe

Hi 

Aww glad you remember me I often wonder how your all doing!

Lit.. how exciting ttc #3. I must admit for me the baby fever has never really left.. hence on to number 6 Haha I just struggle to accept I'll never have those newborn cuddles or breastfeed another baby ever again. However I do definitely believe this will have to be my last because my partner def doesn't want more, hes really only on board this time because he knows its what I want and how much It means to me.

We are on to cycle 6 now, trying Soy Isoflavones this time hoping to try for a stronger ov. Never had problems in the past and it's really made me feel grateful for how lucky I've been to have fallen pregnant so easily with the others. 

Would I be able to join the fb group at all? Would be lovely to catch up and it's a bit easier on fb


----------



## Anababe

A couple of pics of my little lady shes growing up too quick


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - Thanks. That’s good you’re doing well despite the colds and whatnot. I’m glad you’re enjoying the boob job! Haha. 

Anababe - yeah, that would be hard to accept that this will be the last time you go through the newborn stage. I am dealing with the same as well. I am sorry to hear that TTC has been a struggle this time. I really hope you have a strong ov and your BFP finally this month! It would be discouraging to have to wait so long. :( 
I would love if you joined the Facebook group! You can message AliJo on bnB here with your full name to find you on Facebook. I believe she has to add you as a friend to initially add you to the group, but you can delete her after if you’d like once she has added you to the group. I think I might be able to invite you too? I’m not sure because AliJo did it for all of us. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Adorable pics, btw! She is a cutie!


----------



## AliJo

Anababe said:


> A couple of pics of my little lady shes growing up too quick :)
> 
> View attachment 1057507
> View attachment 1057509

Yes! Just message me your name and I will yet you added!! Is easier if you are able to give me your FB url if you have a common name.

Actually I will send you mine!


----------



## AliJo

Literati_Love said:


> Yes, I am 97% sure it will be our last. I can’t say for absolutely sure, though. ;) Do you think you’re done? I’m mostly worried I will still have baby fever after having #3 even though we don’t want another for more practical reasons. How are you feeling now that baby #3 is here?

I'm going for one more. I don't think my mind will change, but everyone just assumes I'm done because I had a girl. 

I can definitely see why stopping at 3 would be wise. It is definitely a juggle already and DH is home for a little over 3 more weeks. I keep telling myself it will get a tad easier as she gets older and we will have summer break to not have to worry about school transport. 

There is a lot in the #3 equation, but I'm feeling pretty good about it. I don't feel like I messed up and made life impossible. It is a learning curve. It'll definitely test me when I have them all on my own from 730p-4p the next day.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies!! I everyone is doing well. This is my first time posting in forever. 

How's everyone's littles' doing?


----------



## AliJo

Thorpedo - Hey!!! So great to hear from you! How are you and the littles? I see by your signature you're WTT till July? Exciting!

My crew and I have actually been sick lately, but besides that pretty good. We are adjusting to being a family of 5.


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi Alijo, Congratulations on your newest bundle of joy!! How exciting!! I hope everyone feels better!! 

--- I see that a couple of ladies in here are have new littles ones!! Congratulations to everyone!!!! 

AFM-My little are getting so big. I cant believe that my oldest will be 7 soon and that my youngest is getting ready for preschool in august. My hubby and I have decided to add one more to our family. We are wtt until July. I'm impatiently waiting until then lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ali - that’s so exciting that you think you want one more! It’s dumb that everyone assumes you’re done because you had a girl. It’s weird how people assume that everyone’s end goal is to have both genders. People also assume we want one more just BECAUSE we must want a boy, when in reality we would want one more regardless. Very lame. I’m glad the adjustment to 3 hasn’t been too unmanageable or overwhelming yet. That will definitely be a challenge when your hubby goes back to work, but I’m sure you’ll rock it! We are always here for moral support. 

Thorpedo - welcome back! So exciting you’ll be TTC again in July! We might end up pregnant around the same time. :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

Literati_love - How exciting!! That would be amazing if we both end up falling pregnant at the same time again!


----------



## Literati_Love

It really would! Keep us posted once you start trying! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ladies!!!!!! 

I got my BFP today! I’ll be 4 weeks tomorrow by LMP (but I might have Oved earlier, so we’ll see if that gets adjusted). It was our first cycle trying! I am due January 28, 2020...which is just 4 days after my due date with Violet (and 1 day after her birthday). Really hoping all goes well. Feeling excited but nervous! I have suspected I was pregnant since only a few days after Ov. I’ve had all sorts of weird symptoms, the most prominent being lots of cramping, pinching, pulling, and other twinges, which I have ONLY ever gotten on a pregnant cycle. Yay!!


----------



## Ally2015

How exciting Lit!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ally - Thank you! I am only 2 months behind you!


----------



## vrogers

Thorpedo- good to hear from you! Good luck with trying soon, I hope you are not trying long and everything goes well! 

Literati- congratulations!!! It’s crazy how many pregnancies/babies since our January babies! When is your first doc appointment? 

I am currently on my third pp period, it’s so annoying how long and heavy they are since getting the IUD. they actually haven’t been as painful as I was expecting so that’s a plus!


----------



## Anababe

Awww congrats Literati!! We also got our BFP a couple of weeks ago! So due Jan again! It’s took me a while to believe it, I’ve been too scared to post much over in the pregnancy boards but I’m 6+5 now and starting to accept it’s really happening. Got a scan booked for Thursday so fingers cross all is ok.


----------



## Literati_Love

Anababe - congrats! That’s so exciting! I love that we are both having January babies again. That’s wonderful that you have a scan booked soon! Hope all goes well! 

Vrogers - thanks! I haven’t booked a prenatal appointment yet because the dr’s office is closed today. I did already have an appointment booked for June 5, so I might call and see if they can
Make it a prenatal. 

I’m sorry your pp period are so heavy with the IUD. I always forget how much I hate getting my period until it comes back. I’m so glad to get a break from it again. Glad you haven’t had as much pain. My cramps almost disappeared after having 2 babies!


----------



## Apple111

Lit/ Anababe 

Congrats ladies xxx


----------



## Thorpedo11

Lit/ Anababe- Congratulations on your Pregnancies!! 

Vrogers- I'm sorry your PP bleed is so intense hopefully they become shorter and less intense by your next one.

AFM- I'm kinda getting nervous knowing that I'll start trying within 2 cycles. I just got my youngest into her and her big sister's room. Luckily she's all about that and they have been sleeping in there for about a month together. I'm also offically out of the pulls ups even the night time ones. YAY!! Only to start again lol. I'm hoping we catch our first month because if we do that mean the newest little one's due date will be my hubby's birthday. My hubby has said he'd love to have a little one near/ on his b-day. 

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Thorpedo - I understand feeling nervous about trying soon, but I am excited for you! I hope it works the first time around as well! It’s very convenient when that happens. 

Anababe - I know you’re feeling nervous still, but once you feel ready, we’d love if you joined the January 2020 thread if you want to!
January 2020 Garnets!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Thorpedo - also, well done on potty training your youngest already! I haven’t even tried yet.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , hope you are all well. Just letting u know I’ve come off Facebook for a while due to a few family dynamics. Ill keep an eye on here though. Or I’m on messenger. Hope all babies toddlers and bumps are doing ok x


----------



## Literati_Love

Apple - good to know! There haven’t really been many updates anyway. 

I am 15 weeks pregnant now. Still feeling so tired and blah, but definitely better than I was feeling a month ago.


----------



## Thorpedo11

I hope everyone is doing well!! 

Well my hubby and I decided that we’d try this month since I knew he was going to be home all month. Turns out ... 


baby #3 is coming next June.


----------



## Literati_Love

CONGRATULATIONS, Thorpedo!! Nice to have another one join the Baby #3 club! June is a great due date! How are you feeling and how are things going?


----------



## Thorpedo11

Literati_love- Thank you! I'm doing good. just made it to 7 weeks. I just feel super nervous, a lot of people in my June group have already lost their little ones. I just want a scan and see this little bub.

How are you feeling? Do know what your third little is?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ahh yes, the first trimester is so nerve wracking! I constantly felt convinced that it would be over for me, but thankfully baby is still here and doing great! I’m glad you’re doing okay otherwise. When can you get a scan?

I am feeling okay but very worn out already! We are having another girl...so we’ll have 3 girls! :) Are you going to find out the gender when you can?


----------



## Apple111

Long update warning !!

Hi ladies, first time on here in many months x exciting month coming up , can’t wait to hear for baby updates x 

Just thought id pop in here as don’t really like putting stuff on facebook. 

Things were settling for a few months worh me and oh but her there was still some things that were concerning me, bit of silent treatment at times and general moodiness that I basically couldn’t be arsed with any more. My oh has been through a lot with bereavement but I needed to focus on myself and the boys as there is only so many times you can try to make things better. 

I felt I really needed some space then unfortunately we had a bad experience with my teen, he had got into a peer group that I really wasn’t best pleased with. Started to mess around at school, he has left school now and is at college but was quite hard work after for a while. Just pushing boundaries really , normal teenage stuff but one night I got a call from the police saying they had found him in a poorly state at a music festival. I ended up on blue light to A&E in ambulance and he had been spiked with ketamine. That’s what he is telling me anyway after. I’m. It conceived but It was really scary, The paramedics told us after they had to work on him for 2 mins as he stopped breathing, I was devastated. we got him home ok and he seems to be keeping on right side of things now. I’ve restricted his money just in case and keeping very close eye on him. 

Let’s just say my OH wasn’t really as supportive in the way I would have liked after the event. I could tell my son felt really uncomfortable in the house. I did at times to be honest, felt on egg shells again and regular ladies will remember that this isn’t the first time, so basically decided enough was enough. 
I just couldn't think straight and was never going to be able to in that house the way things were. 
My eldest son lived in my marital home that I kept after my divorce 10 yrs ago so after a chat with him it was agreed that he would move in with his girlfriends parents and I’d move back into my house with my two youngest and my teen and that’s what I did , 1st October ! 
Had to totally start from scratch even though I own everything in the other house I just wanted some space, I left the house not him. He totally went to pot when I left and then said all the expected things, all his fault, got himself to blame , going to change , going to therapy ..,,,,,,,,, has he been ?? no ..,not surprised and old cracks starting to appear to be honest. His older kids, my step kids have totally got my back and have been really nice with me and have distanced themselves from him. Which is not what I want for him but they have same concerns and he needs to start and listen. 

It’s been really hard but Ive just focussed on me. I see him a couple of times a week on my terms.. we will see what future will bring, but for now I do what I want with my kids In my house and it’s great ! I sit in my onsie with my candles-and watch box sets and chill lol.. 
since I’ve left the concerns I have are actually worse as it now clear just how much I did and how my support impacted him in a positive way.
I decided I needed to go full time which isn’t great but I’ve got it to do being on my own. 
I went for a post as a senior therapist / supervisor role in children’s mental health services , really good money and only went and got it !! Start 1st feb !! They have already put me on a post grad in supervision. So back at uni. Cba with that bit but will be worth it I suppose. 
My teen is much better with me in this house, back at College and starting driving lessons. My friends often come round to see me. X 

Well that my update sorry for the length but it’s been a while ! 

Hope you all had a great Christmas and have a great new year x I’ve started my keto today , did it last year and lost loads and felt great. Wanting to feel better In self b4 new job lol.. Fingers crossed I can stick it as lots of planning x


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi Apple! Thanks for the update! I understand not wanting to put things on Facebook. 

That sounds like a stressful situation with your teen and with your OH. I’m glad you’re out in your own place and getting some space for now. I’m sorry to hear his behaviour hasn’t changed or improved since. :( I can only imagine how stressful the transition must have been but it sounds like you and the kids are all doing pretty well! 

My DH and I recently went through an extremely rocky spell and almost split but are now making it work but I can relate to how incredibly stressful and all consuming it can be. :( Hugs. I hope things work out well with your new job and with all the changes that have occurred. And I hope your teen stays out of trouble in the future!


----------



## vrogers

Apple- wow, you’ve been through a lot recently with your teen and oh! I’m glad your teen has come around and is doing better. It sounds like you are absolutely doing the right thing for your kids and yourself by getting some space from your oh. It says a lot that his own kids support you. I wish for the best possible outcome for you, whatever that is. The job also sounds like an amazing change! I hope the transition goes well for both you and your kids! 
:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Apple sorry to hear you have been through so much lately. I totally understand how your feeling though as I've been through similar this year with OH, we live separate and are still together sharing care of the children. We live as a normal family we just sleep in different houses (they are on the same street though so very close) and although not the normal way to do things it works for us at the moment. Hope things get better for you and you enjoy your new job!

I havent even got round to posting this to fb yet but my little man is here. He arrived on Christmas eve 2 weeks early weighing 8lb4! Will post photos over in the fb group when I get a min later!


----------



## Apple111

Thanks for the comments ladies, it’s been rough still is to a point but I’m ploughing through. I went into work today and blitz loads of my uni work. I’m just taking one day at a time. It’s ollies birthday next week and I’m just going to be doing a small thing I think. Too much hassle with dynamics with family and oh. 

Lit: sorry to hear you had a rough patch hun, hope it stays settled x hope u r doing ok in yourself x

vrogers: thanks hun, yeah looking forward to the new job.. well kind of , bit nervous but I’ll be ok once settled in. There are a few members of staff there that work for my oh on the crisis team he runs, I know for sure they definitely don’t know anything about our personal my life as oh is a very private person but it’s still a little bit strange. Also bit annoying as that all praise him all the time I’ll just sit and say nothing lol x 

Anababe .. firstly congrats hun, hope you are all doing well. That news is way more important than my waffle haha x !! Great weight xx 

sorry to hear that you are in a similar situation but glad it’s working for u for now. That’s just the way I’m seeing it. I’m taking one day at a time and seeing how things go. I am actually getting used to a bit of time for myself actually. It’s nice to to have to think about anyone apart from me and kids at time x 

take care ladies x


----------

